# Die große Canyon-Galerie - Teil 2



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Beach90 (30. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich denke das es endlich mal zeit wird für ne canyon galerie , von ältern canyon´s und bald vielleicht auch mal mit nen paar 2005 bikes...
hier ist mein 04´er  schülerbike :





Gewicht: Nicht gemessen aber mittlerweile deutlich unter 12 kilo ,wie am anfang 
Rahmengröße : XL
also immer schön posten   
LG beach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhEelymAkeR (30. November 2009)

Mein Canyon AM 6.0!!


----------



## unchained (30. November 2009)

wenn schon nen neues thema aufgemacht wird, korrigiert BITTE endlich mal diesen Rechtschreibfehler. Ist ja grausig....


----------



## biesa (30. November 2009)

@.t1mo


Hatte bis jetzt erst die Tour gestern mit zu weichem Dämpfer, der ab und an durchgehauen hat. Desweiteren merkt man klar, dasses es schwerer zu treten ist, ggf ist auch Kraft im zu weichen Dämpfer verschwunden. Bergab ists ne Wuchtbrumme. Bügelt alles weg, kein Vergleich zum GC AL.


----------



## Groudon (30. November 2009)

Wirklich schönes AM 6.0 hast du da.  Mein Wunsch wäre wohl ein GC CF Frame. =) Oder das neue GC AL 8.0 in Copper. Sehr nice. =)


----------



## updike (30. November 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> wenn schon nen neues thema aufgemacht wird, korrigiert BITTE endlich mal diesen Rechtschreibfehler. Ist ja grausig....


----------



## Temtem (30. November 2009)

Meine Freeride Schaukel die aber zu 98% im Downhill einsatz genutzt wird und auch so ausieht  




Nicht mehr ganz aktuell:Sunline Griffe ; Blaue Odessey Pedale ,Sanint Schaltwerk und alls notlösung eine 2005 Rs Boxxer wc weil die Lyrik gebrochen ist.


----------



## -Soulride- (30. November 2009)

Und ich dacht mir noch Lyrik und Downhill passt doch nicht so ganz zusammen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Und ich dacht mir noch Lyrik und Downhill passt doch nicht so ganz zusammen...


Kannst du den Gedanken auch begründen?


@ Temtem: hättest wenigstens noch den Aldi-Tee und das Schwämmchen ausm Bild stellen können. 
Wo/wie ist die Lyrik denn gebrochen?


----------



## Temtem (30. November 2009)

die ist an der steckachsen aufnahme quasi beim gewinde weg gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

Bei einem Sturz/harter Landung oder "einfach so"?


----------



## biesa (30. November 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei einem Sturz/harter Landung oder "einfach so"?



Da ist einer aber gaaaaaaaaanz schön neugierig!


----------



## KA-Biker (30. November 2009)

Und hier ein Bild von meinem Nerve 08` mit ein paar Specials..


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Da ist einer aber gaaaaaaaaanz schön neugierig!


Ich fahre ja auch eine Lyrik, da möchte ich sowas schon gerne wissen.

Aber wesentlich interessanter fände ich, wie -Soulride- seine Aussage begründen will...


----------



## -Soulride- (30. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung warum du dich scheinbar persönlich angegriffen fühlst...



Riding Type: All Mountain
Von der Rock Shox HP, damit begründe ichs.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum du dich scheinbar persönlich angegriffen fühlst...


Persönlich? Da hast du aber was in den falschen Hals gekriegt... ich wollte nur wissen, wie du auf diesen Holzweg gekommen bist.




-Soulride- schrieb:


> Riding Type: All Mountain
> Von der Rock Shox HP, damit begründe ichs.


Super Argument! Dass das nur eine grobe Empfehlung für das Einsatzgebiet ist, keinesfalls aber eine sich gegenseitig ausschließende Definition des zulässigen Arbeitsbereichs ist dir noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen? Btw: definiere mal "AM"  Dann dürfte es ja im MTB-Sektor hunderttausende Fälle geben, bei denen du die eingesetzten Teile in massiver Gefahr siehst, richtig? XTR-Kurbel am DH'er, Nerve AM im Bikepark, usw. Also ich kenne Leute, die jahrelang mit ihren Hardtails mit Pike oder 130er Z1 DH gefahren sind, inkl. zahlreicher Rennen - vollkommen lebensmüde, oder? Die alte Boxxer wurde auch viele Jahre im WC gefahren und ist trotz ihren winzigen 32mm Standrohren (wie bei der Pike) nicht bei jeder Gelegenheit zusammengeknickt. 1000 weitere Beispiele möglich...
Wenn du dich an solche Kategorisierungen der Hersteller klammern willst, nur zu! Aber wenn du mal genau überlegst, sollte dir klar sein, dass das Käse ist. Das Casting der Lyrik ist nahezu identisch mit dem der 2010er Boxxer, also in dem Bereich sollte der Stabilitätsunterschied nicht existent oder nur marginal sein. Was sich oberhalb abspielt ist dafür ja nicht relevant. Also wenn ein Lyrik-Casting an der Achsaufnahme bricht, sollte das mitnichten davon kommen, dass die Gabel "nicht DH-tauglich" ist. Entweder gab es an der Stelle einen Materialfehler oder es lag ein technischer Benutzerfehler vor oder der Junge ist zu oft aus X Metern stumpf ins Flat geklatscht. Wenn der Wildhaber damit den Megavananche fahren kann, taugt das Ding für ALLES, was ich damit machen will und schon seit Jahren mache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (1. Dezember 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> @.t1mo
> 
> 
> Hatte bis jetzt erst die Tour gestern mit zu weichem Dämpfer, der ab und an durchgehauen hat. Desweiteren merkt man klar, dasses es schwerer zu treten ist, ggf ist auch Kraft im zu weichen Dämpfer verschwunden. Bergab ists ne Wuchtbrumme. Bügelt alles weg, kein Vergleich zum GC AL.



Ah ok, ist natürlich klar, dass es einen Moment lang dauert, bis man das für sich perfekte Setup gefunden hat - viel Spass beim Suchen und Finden 

Ist natürlich klar, dass es bergab eine andere Liga als ein doch eher racelastiges HT ist. Wäre wohl auch schlimm, wenn dem nicht so wäre. 

Bin gespannt wie zufrieden du bei richtigem Setup bist. Gerade bergauf würde mich der vergleich sehr interessieren. Ist natürlich sicherlich etwas schwerfälliger aber mich würde auch die Performance an steilen Rampen interessieren - auch ohne die Gabel absenken zu müssen. Wie schnell geht der Hobel vorn hoch? Wie kletteragil ist die Geo?


----------



## Astaroth (1. Dezember 2009)

Mein FRX9.0 





MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Temtem (1. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei einem Sturz/harter Landung oder "einfach so"?


Ich bin an ner steinwand hängengeblieben so mit 50sachen  und dan geflogen
ich sag mal die lyrik ist ne super gabel bei mir gewesen weil ich nie probleme mit der hatte obwohl 1 jahr harter einsatz auf downhill strecken woh die gabel öfters mal durchgeschlagen ist aber nie einen defekt hatte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> Ich bin an ner steinwand hängengeblieben so mit 50sachen  und dan geflogen


Da dann wunderts mich nicht


----------



## Temtem (2. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da dann wunderts mich nicht


Muss man sich auch nicht wundern 
Ich glaub selbst ne Mz super monster were nicht normal geblieben


----------



## -Soulride- (2. Dezember 2009)

Eher nicht. Hauptsache dir ist nichts passiert!


----------



## Temtem (2. Dezember 2009)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Hauptsache dir ist nichts passiert!



zum glück nichts außer nen paar kleinerer blessuren aber meine Fuji ist im popo


----------



## MelleD (3. Dezember 2009)

So, nun mal mein fast fertiges kleines Weißes.


----------



## T!ll (3. Dezember 2009)

schick schick


----------



## Groudon (3. Dezember 2009)

neue Laufräder mit schwarzen Speichen und lilanen Nippeln sähe sicher noch geil aus.  Aber wirklich schönes Bike mit Liebe zum Detail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (3. Dezember 2009)

...und jetzt noch bitte die versteller und aufkleber der gabel farblich anpassen!! 

sehr konzept-treu *hutab*


----------



## Matzell (3. Dezember 2009)

kommt alles nippel sind schon da, andere aufkleber sind schon bestellt.
Die eine oder andere Schraube wird auch noch nen Farbtupfer bekommen


----------



## Groudon (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hab ja auch vor meine Crossrides mit grünen Nippeln zuversehen - weil neue LR sind erstmal nicht drinnen und neue nippel + neu einspeichen wird ja ne soviel kosten, oder???


----------



## Matzell (3. Dezember 2009)

kommt darauf an wenn du einspeichen und zentrieren selber kannst, wirds echt gÃ¼nstig, sonst musst schon mit ein paar â¬ rechnen.


----------



## Groudon (3. Dezember 2009)

ja gut ... aber mit 100â¬ fÃ¼r Material + Arbeit wÃ¤re man doch dabei, oder? und das wÃ¤re immer noch unter dem Preis eines neuen LRS


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Dezember 2009)

da stelllt sich aber die Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit, einen Funktionierenden LRS zu zerlegen nur um Grüne Nippel zu verbauen....
legste nochmal 150 drauf und hast ein wirkliches (technisches) Upgrade....
Dabei ist die Frage, ob der Mavic LRS ohne Probleme mit Alunippeln aufbaubar ist....


----------



## Female (4. Dezember 2009)

Frisch aus der Werkstatt geschlüpft:


----------



## cube elite 1 (4. Dezember 2009)

meins....


----------



## knuspi (4. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schick  Nur die Farbe der Flasche passt nicht zur Rahmenfarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube elite 1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Flasche sollte es ja eigentlich auch in weiss geben
Die Griffe sind jetzt auch noch gegen weisse getauscht worden


----------



## Matzell (4. Dezember 2009)

also GÃ¼nstiger ist es schon wen man nur die nippel tauscht 100â¬ist realistisch inkl material und einspeichen je nach dem was dein bike futzi an std lohn nimmt  
sonst selber einspeichen ist nicht soooooo Schwer.Google hilft dier dann wohl dabei 


http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm als kleine hilfe simplere Anleitung gibt es nicht  viel spaÃ beim ausProbieren damit spart man sich ne Menge Geld.


----------



## Groudon (4. Dezember 2009)

ok - einspeichen vlt nicht  - aber das zentrieren ist dann wohl die nächste sache ^^ haben zwar nen Nippelspanner aber damit das Laufrad relativ rund zu bekommen ...
mhm


----------



## Matzell (4. Dezember 2009)

hier gehts zum zentrieren http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/einspeichen-und-zentrieren.php

Wenn du kein zentrierständer hast, nimmt man die not-Lösung. Einfach dein Bike umdrehen, rad einsetzen und jeweils ein kabelbinder links und rechts an deine Hinterbaustreben machen. so das die längeren laschen, die rausgucken, 2-3mm an der Felgenlippe kommen. Dann Weiter nach Anleitung zentrieren, beim canyon musst du aber aufpassen.
Die neuen Modelle haben ja schon einen asymetrischen hinterbau, ich weiss nur nicht, um wie viel mm der versetzt ist, das ist dann nen bissle tricky.


----------



## Martina H. (4. Dezember 2009)

> ...und jetzt noch bitte die versteller



Jep, guck mal 









Wobei der Dämpfer nicht ganz ohne ist... 


M.


----------



## Groudon (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ja kein Canyon.  Meine nur wegen den Nippeln allgemeind (da ich auf schwarz-gold stehe, die Crossrides halten und eben bissl optivtuning nett wäre. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FOX1494 (4. Dezember 2009)

hat das canyon nerve xc 4.0 eig nen fox float rp23 ??? oder nich 
weil bei dem was ich habe habe ich einen rp2 aba ich hätte halt lieber den rp23 ^^


----------



## biesa (4. Dezember 2009)

Fähig auf der Homepage aufzusuchen und zu schauen bist du nicht?


----------



## FOX1494 (4. Dezember 2009)

da habe ich geguckt und da hat das nen rp23 is aba 2010er 
meins is ja en 2009 er modell aba da weiss ich nich ob das nen rp23 hatte also das  2009 
modell


----------



## biesa (4. Dezember 2009)

FOX1494 schrieb:


> meins is ja en 2009 er modell ...



Und woher hätten wir das wissen sollen?


----------



## FOX1494 (4. Dezember 2009)

ja hätte ja sein können dass das jemand weiß


----------



## biesa (4. Dezember 2009)

Du verstehst meine Intension nicht, woher hätten wir wissen sollen, dass du vom 09er Modell sprichst?
Und wieso frägst du uns, wenn du selbst das Bike besitzt? 

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## erkan1984 (4. Dezember 2009)

FOX1494 schrieb:


> hat das canyon nerve xc 4.0 eig nen fox float rp23 ??? oder nich
> weil bei dem was ich habe habe ich einen rp2 aba ich hätte halt lieber den rp23 ^^



das XC4 Hat nen FOX RP2, das steht jedenfalls hier in meinem Katalog....
bittesehr


----------



## FOX1494 (4. Dezember 2009)

oh sry hätte ich sagen sollen ^^
also
ich hab mein rad dieses jahr gekauft also 09er modell und ich wollte wissen ob an dem canyon nerve xc 4.0 von 09 normalerweise ein rp23 verbaut ist oder nicht 
ich habe mal im internet geguckt ob das jeztige nerve xc 4.0 also das 2010er modell
einen rp23 hat und ja es hat einen 
an meinem 09er modell ist nur ein rp2 verbaut aba ich hätte halt lieber einen rp23und 
also ich wollte halt einen rp23 haben und wenn ich mein rad dann in 2 monaten zur inspektion bringe frage ich dann ob die den däpfer tasuchen können weil ja (vielleicht)
eig ein rp23 verbaut ist und nicht ein rp2


----------



## FOX1494 (4. Dezember 2009)

also hat das 09er modell eig einen rp23 oder nich ? 
sry bin heute nich so schnell im denken ^^


----------



## T!ll (4. Dezember 2009)

Manchmal fehlen mir echt die Worte, was glaubst du, warum der Thread hier G A L E R I E heißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (5. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Details nach der letzten Schlammtour. Leider im Keller und bei ISO 1600...




















Ein paar mehr sind noch in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## MelleD (5. Dezember 2009)

Man erkennt auch so, dass es nach Spaß aussieht


----------



## Rines (8. Dezember 2009)

bitte nicht auf dem Sattel rumreiten


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Dezember 2009)

Wieso, das machst du ja schon... 
Nur Übergang oder Po-passgenau?


----------



## Rines (9. Dezember 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Wieso, das machst du ja schon...
> Nur Übergang oder Po-passgenau?



Hatte vorher den hier drauf




Der war ganz ok für das der echt nur aus Haut besteht 

und der jetzige ist etwas sanfter zu meinem Gesäß


----------



## biesa (10. Dezember 2009)

aktueller Fuhrpark:


----------



## .t1mo (10. Dezember 2009)

MelleD schrieb:


> Man erkennt auch so, dass es nach Spaß aussieht


 

Oh ja, Spass gemacht hat es auch sehr, vergangenes Wochenende kam noch eine zusätzliche Fangopackung drauf und jetzt glänzt es wieder und wartet darauf, dass es kommenden Samstag wieder rund geht.


biesa - müssen die drei die Nacht auf dem Balkon verbringen?


----------



## biesa (10. Dezember 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> biesa - müssen die drei die Nacht auf dem Balkon verbringen?




Das GC steht jetzt bei meinem Großvater im Keller, aber mir kommen meine Bikes nicht in unseren Keller, zum Schluss stehen da vieleicht noch 4. Also Balkon ja.


----------



## biesa (12. Dezember 2009)

Auf dem Teil der Tour, war die Gabel heute noch ganz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (13. Dezember 2009)

hast du sie kaputt bekommen?


----------



## biesa (13. Dezember 2009)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hast du sie kaputt bekommen?



Defekt-Beschreibung siehe im Canyon AM 2010er Thread, die Gabel ist keine 100km gefahren und das unter Schonung.


----------



## KannY (13. Dezember 2009)

So nach ner größeren säuberungsaktion mal wieder ein paar bilderchen 





















Gruß
KannY


----------



## Terrier (14. Dezember 2009)

Wow schön sauber  Hast du deinem Canyon AM ein neues Ritzelpaket und Kette spendiert?
Wie viele Km hast du mit dem Bike jetzt schon runter?


----------



## KannY (14. Dezember 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Wow schön sauber  Hast du deinem Canyon AM ein neues Ritzelpaket und Kette spendiert?
> Wie viele Km hast du mit dem Bike jetzt schon runter?



jupp hab ich aber das is schon ein wenig her. Insgesamt hat das Teilchen nun knapp 2500km runter, also noch net all zu viel, da geht noch was 

Gruß


----------



## Blackwater Park (16. Dezember 2009)

ich kaufe ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-Y (17. Dezember 2009)

Mein Torque


----------



## rudi81 (18. Dezember 2009)

Juhu der Weihnachtsmann war da.
Ein wenig früh aber damit kann ich leben 

Im Karton hatte es sich ein Torque FRX 2010 gemütlich gemacht, aber kaum bei mir angekommen muste es seinen schönen Karton verlassen.

Hier mal ein Bildchen






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/532372


----------



## Terrier (19. Dezember 2009)

So bei mir ist dieses Wochenende der Winter eingebrochen 
Heute nacht waren es -18°C. Bei angenehmen -10°C war ich heute mittag dann Biken  Mehr als minus 10 Grad konnte mein Tacho anscheinend eh nicht anzeigen  auch alles andere am Tacho hat nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Shughart (19. Dezember 2009)

@terrier das mit dem tacho phänomen hatte ich gestern auch^^ war zwar nur bei -5° unterwegs aber der tacho hat es scheinbar immer erst 5sec. später angezeigt wenn sich die geschw. geändert hat...heute wars mir einfach zuuuuuuu kalt bei -12° aufs bike zu steigen 

hier ein paar pics von gestern...iphone quali halt...


 

 

 
mal sehn zwischen den feiertagen komm ich vllt. mal dazu die bilder von meinem ösi urlaub mit meinem nerve hochzuladen


----------



## MelleD (19. Dezember 2009)

Langsam das Endstadium erreicht, fehlen noch schwarze Speichen und lila Nippel. Ansonsten so gut wie fertig! 
Gabeldekore sind auch schon andere drauf. 

Habe noch super Pedalen in lila gesehen, die man sogar noch selber gestalten kann. Die kommen auch noch, aber erst nach Weihnachten


----------



## decline (19. Dezember 2009)

irgendwie hab ich das verlangen mit dem bike zu schlafen ;-)


----------



## Matzell (19. Dezember 2009)

will hoffen das es nur das bike ist


----------



## -Soulride- (19. Dezember 2009)

Sind die Schriftzüge mit Klebefolie gemacht? Und wenn ja wie kriegt man die so sauber hin? Ruhige Hand oder gibts einen Trick?

Super Bike übrigens, sollte die Design-Abteilung von Canyon mal einen Blick drauf werfen


----------



## Matzell (20. Dezember 2009)

der canyon schriftzug wird ausgemessen und dann im plotter geschnitten. das aufkleben der Folie, ist recht einfach, du klebst es einfach über den originalen Schriftzug.
.


----------



## -Soulride- (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich merks mal vor bis ich einen Plan hab was genau gemacht wird, danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich auch


----------



## biesa (20. Dezember 2009)

Bild zum Sonntag


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2009)

Matzell schrieb:


> der canyon schriftzug wird ausgemessen und dann im plotter geschnitten. das aufkleben der Folie, ist recht einfach, du klebst es einfach über den originalen Schriftzug.
> Canyon schriftzug kann ich dir in wunschfarben machen gegen eine kleine gebühr.
> jede Größe.


Lass´ das mal nicht die Canyon-Leute hier lesen. Das hatte schon mal einer vor. Die Schrift ist irgendwie geschützt.


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Bild zum Sonntag



Haste dich da aufs Mett gepackt?


----------



## biesa (20. Dezember 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Haste dich da aufs Mett gepackt?




Hehe ne, nurn kurzer Break fürn Pic und ein Riegel


----------



## Matzell (20. Dezember 2009)

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Rechte aller Logos, Markennamen, Warenzeichen usw. bei den jeweiligen Inhabern liegen.
Ich prüfen nicht, ob Sie die Logos und Markennamen verwenden dürfen.


----------



## Napoli94 (20. Dezember 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/533716

So hier is jetzt au mal mein Torque es 7.0 2009 des rechte mal wieder sind wir am stuggi rocken bisschen biken und naja bald sind deemax und n coil dämpfer an meinem Torque haha 
Kennt sich mit Coil Dämpfern jemand aus weil meiner is am sack?!!? 
Danke für die Antworten schon mal.


----------



## Matzell (20. Dezember 2009)

was hast den für nen prob und was für nen Dämpfer?


----------



## Merlin2033 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen dass es ein problem gibt wenn man auf ein canyon bike ein schriftzug in anderer farbe draufklebt. es ist und bleibt ja ein canyonbike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (20. Dezember 2009)

Merlin2033 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen dass es ein problem gibt wenn man auf ein canyon bike ein schriftzug in anderer farbe draufklebt. es ist und bleibt ja ein canyonbike!



du kannst dir alles draufkleben^^ der darf nurnet mit den Canyon "stickern" geld machen


----------



## biesa (20. Dezember 2009)

Dassn Galerie-Thread, also bleibt bei den Bildern.


----------



## Demonhunter (20. Dezember 2009)

hab grad beim Reifenwechsel gemerkt, dass mir ne Schraube fehlt. Also bei mir war das schon lange klar, aber an meinem Rad gibt mir das schon zu schaffen... haha... schlechter Witz bei Seite:



Muss ich die Schraube zwingend ersetzten und was is das für eine?

Thx für konstruktive Hilfe 

Achso und sry für die schlimme Handy quali


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Dezember 2009)

ich kann nix erkennen...


----------



## MelleD (21. Dezember 2009)

decline schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich das verlangen mit dem bike zu schlafen ;-)


 
Ich nehms mal als Kompliment auf... 

@ Mettwurst82 
mir gehts nicht anders


----------



## .t1mo (21. Dezember 2009)

Hmm biesa ist dein AM schon wieder fahrtauglich oder stimmen die EXIFs im Bild nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## preacherman1978 (21. Dezember 2009)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Temtem (21. Dezember 2009)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> hab grad beim Reifenwechsel gemerkt, dass mir ne Schraube fehlt. Also bei mir war das schon lange klar, aber an meinem Rad gibt mir das schon zu schaffen... haha... schlechter Witz bei Seite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa ich sag mal das man die schraube besser ersetzen sollte.Weil das ist ja das schaltauge und da wirken ja auch schon ordentliche kräfte drauf.


----------



## biesa (21. Dezember 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hmm biesa ist dein AM schon wieder fahrtauglich oder stimmen die EXIFs im Bild nicht?



War leider nurn Alibi Bild, z.z. habsch nur das GC. Rechne vor Mitte Januar auch nicht damit


----------



## Demonhunter (21. Dezember 2009)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich kann nix erkennen...



So dann nomma so:



Jo da fehlst mir die dritte und mich würde interessieren welche Maße diese Schrauben haben. Ohne trau ich mich net zu fahren


----------



## biesa (21. Dezember 2009)

Probier doch ein paar einfach aus, oder schraub eine raus und mess nach?! Versteh grad net, wieso du nicht mal Eigeninitiative zeigst?!


----------



## Mepp (21. Dezember 2009)

mal 2 Schnee-Fotos von meinem Bike
mfg Mepp


----------



## Demonhunter (21. Dezember 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Probier doch ein paar einfach aus, oder schraub eine raus und mess nach?! Versteh grad net, wieso du nicht mal Eigeninitiative zeigst?!



Weil ich faul und fett bin und nichts sinnvolleres zu tun habe. Außerdem kann ich mir kein Werkzeug leisten und mein linker Arm wurde amputiert.

Hätt ja sein können, dass es hier jmd. weiss. 

Nichts desdo trotz ein frohes Fest euch allen


----------



## exto (22. Dezember 2009)

decline schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich das verlangen mit dem bike zu schlafen ;-)



Das sollte dir Sorgen machen


----------



## exto (22. Dezember 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Dassn Galerie-Thread, also bleibt bei den Bildern.



Das is aber auch ein RICHTIG schönes Bild...


----------



## Matzell (23. Dezember 2009)

ziemlich matsche das bild  mach mal  n neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (23. Dezember 2009)

Handy halt, der Frame liegt hier, die Gabel is in Koblenz


----------



## Cortezsi (23. Dezember 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Handy halt, der Frame liegt hier, die Gabel is in Koblenz



Egal, dann steck einen Besen verkehrt rum rein und mach dann bitte ein (scharfes) Foto.
​


----------



## AmeKi (25. Dezember 2009)

Nun auch mein AM7 im Schneegestöber


----------



## rudi81 (26. Dezember 2009)

neues Bike aber wetterbedingt zum rumhängen verdonnert







ich glaub ich hol doch mal die winter klamotten vor


----------



## Napoli94 (27. Dezember 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/537931
Schaut mal was der Weihnachtsman mir gebracht hat Deemax laufradsatz


----------



## Terrier (27. Dezember 2009)

Jetz hat es wieder einen weißen Sattel


----------



## Tim777 (30. Dezember 2009)

FR 2009 (mehr im Album):


----------



## Alpinist09 (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, habe gerade die Canyon-Galerie entdeckt!
Das ist doch auch ein schönes Bild, oder nicht?!
Location: Brogleshütte, 2045hm


----------



## T!ll (31. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist das Jahr schon wieder rum...
aber es war für mich eines der geilsten Bike-Jahre überhaupt

Deshalb noch ein paar Bilder zum Abschied, 2009 war schön 




Eis und Schnee im Januar, ziemlich kalt dazu...




Februar-alles ist noch so grau




aber das ändert sich mit den kommenden Frühling 




eines meiner Lieblingsbilder




Im Sommer wars auch abends um 9 noch richtig warm




Die Fahrt zum Calmont, eine der besten Touren des Jahres




purer Flow....




ein richtig heißer Augusttag




und schon bald kommt das Ende des Sommers




doch der Herbst zeigt sich von seiner besten Seite




Highlight im November - das Canyon Treffen. Freu mich sowas von auf April




Im Dezember konnte man auch noch mal fahren, aber zur Zeit verderben Eis und Schnee den Spaß am Fahren....doch der Frühling kommt bestimmt

Insgesamt warens 2009 dann 3159km, so viel hab ich noch nie gefahren
Hab aber auch noch nie so viel Spaß gehabt wie dieses Jahr *und in diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi81 (31. Dezember 2009)

So sieht es irgendwo im Wald unterhalb vom Brocken am 30.12.2009 aus.
Eigentliches Kampfgewicht 18,8 Kilo mit dem Schnee am und unterm Bike gefühlte30 Kilo
Schön wars trotzdem 



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/541320


----------



## pisano (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo weil ihr alle sagt bei Eis und Schnee fahrn is blöd, des find ich net! Wir fahren oft im Schnee, muss man halt bissl vorsichtiger sein


----------



## floleerau (2. Januar 2010)




----------



## Mudge (2. Januar 2010)

Mein Nerve AM 8.0 von 2009 mit Muddy's 2.35 TC und Lyrik U-Turn.


----------



## Hitzi (2. Januar 2010)

Eindrücke vom Schnee und ein Renner in weiß





Und noch eins............


----------



## Newmi (2. Januar 2010)

Nix für Ungut, aber mit dem Kunststoffgeraffel schaut's m.M.n. ******* aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (2. Januar 2010)

War zu faul es abzubasteln und bei Matschwetter sind die Dinger unschlagbar 

Wenn die Dinger dran sind komme ich wenigstens in den Flur........

Ohne die Dinger darf ich mich nur vor der Tür entkleiden


----------



## Specialair (4. Januar 2010)

Mein AM im Schnee.


----------



## feardorcha (4. Januar 2010)

Und hier mein neues Arbeitsgerät (noch ganz jungfräulich!!!)


----------



## KA-Biker (5. Januar 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Mein Nerve AM 8.0 von 2009 mit Muddy's 2.35 TC und Lyrik U-Turn.


 

jawohl..!, noch eine mit 160mm an der Front


----------



## Mudge (5. Januar 2010)

Nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Shughart (5. Januar 2010)

Specialair schrieb:


> Mein AM im Schnee.



ganz dumme frage, aber was für scheiben hast du auf dein am gemacht, die auf dem bild zu erkennen sind(marke/größe)? klingeln die scheiben auch wie die von canyon verbauten?

greetz shughart


----------



## biesa (5. Januar 2010)

Shughart schrieb:


> ganz dumme frage, aber was für scheiben hast du auf dein am gemacht, die auf dem bild zu erkennen sind(marke/größe)? klingeln die scheiben auch wie die von canyon verbauten?
> 
> greetz shughart




Müssten Hope Scheiben sein.


----------



## Specialair (5. Januar 2010)

Shughart schrieb:


> ganz dumme frage, aber was für scheiben hast du auf dein am gemacht, die auf dem bild zu erkennen sind(marke/größe)? klingeln die scheiben auch wie die von canyon verbauten?
> 
> greetz shughart



Ich hab die Hope Tech X2 drauf. 203 und 183mm
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...;pid=117;menuid1=2;menuid2=15;mid=222;pgc=535
Da klingelt nichts mehr. Es muß allerdings der Bremssattel leich angepaßt werden da sonst die Ösen scheifen.


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2010)

Specialair schrieb:


> Es muß allerdings der Bremssattel leich angepaßt werden da sonst die Ösen scheifen.


Es reicht doch, wenn man den Adapter etwas bearbeitet.


----------



## Specialair (5. Januar 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Es reicht doch, wenn man den Adapter etwas bearbeitet.



Der Adapter bei mir nicht. Nur der Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (6. Januar 2010)

Specialair schrieb:


> Der Adapter bei mir nicht. Nur der Sattel.


Kannst du mal ein Bild machen? Mich würde es schon interessieren, wo es geschliffen hat.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Januar 2010)

Specialair schrieb:


> Der Adapter bei mir nicht. Nur der Sattel.



das ist nicht der bremssattel, sondern die bremsaufnahme an der gabel. der sattel ist das, wo die beläge drin sitzen.


----------



## T!ll (6. Januar 2010)

Gestern war das Wetter einfach genial, Sonne pur und -7°C


----------



## Specialair (6. Januar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> der sattel ist das, wo die beläge drin sitzen.



Richtig und genau da schleifen die Ösen. Am Bremssattel eben.


----------



## unchained (6. Januar 2010)

war bei mir auch so


----------



## Shughart (6. Januar 2010)

lohnt sich denn der umbau bzw. das wegpfeilen bezüglich der performance? und gab es probeleme beim ausrichten des sattels?
werde mir wohl in den nächsten monaten nen ex laufradsatz zulegen...deswegen bin ich mir noch sicher welche scheiben da dann drauf sollen....


----------



## Mudge (6. Januar 2010)

floleerau schrieb:


>



Irgendwie gefallen mir diese Lenker ohne Rise nich


----------



## findel (6. Januar 2010)




----------



## findel (6. Januar 2010)

So,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 das ganze noch mal in groß ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialair (6. Januar 2010)

Shughart schrieb:


> lohnt sich denn der umbau bzw. das wegpfeilen bezüglich der performance? und gab es probeleme beim ausrichten des sattels?
> werde mir wohl in den nächsten monaten nen ex laufradsatz zulegen...deswegen bin ich mir noch sicher welche scheiben da dann drauf sollen....



Was heißt lohnen? Die Scheiben sind halt durch den Aluspider um einiges steifer und es gibt keine Klingelgeräusche mehr. Ich finde sie sehen auch besser aus. An der Bremsperformance ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Shughart (6. Januar 2010)

lohnen war in dem sinne gemeint, dass man den bremssattel mit der pfeile bearbeitet und ihn damit nicht gerade verschönert...aber gut mal schaun was ich mache...

danke für die antworten ;-)


----------



## updike (6. Januar 2010)

PFEIL






FEILE


----------



## milk (6. Januar 2010)

Gnihihihihi.


----------



## biesa (6. Januar 2010)

Der Punkt geht an updike


----------



## Jogi (7. Januar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> Der Punkt geht an updike



lasst ihn doch in Ruhe, wenn er halt nen Pfrachfehler hat.
geh zurück in deine Mupfel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (7. Januar 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Gestern war das Wetter einfach genial, Sonne pur und -7°C



Fährst Du da Alligator Wind Cutter Scheiben an der Oro?
Wie bist Du damit zufrieden? Sind diese vergleichbar mit den Originalen? Welche Beläge fährst Du?

btw. gibt es natürlich einen Thread dazu aber hier sind sie an der Oro


----------



## T!ll (7. Januar 2010)

Jup sind Windcutters mit Keramik-Belägen von Alligator.
Hab gewechselt weil ich mit der Bremsleistung echt unzufrieden war von den Original Scheiben und Belägen, hab keine Ahnung warum aber die Bremse war ziemlich schwach von Anfang an (trotz ordentlichem Einbremsen). Die K18 an meinem HT geht allerdings super

Mit den Windcutters und den neuen Belägen funzen die Bremsen echt klasse, starke Bremsleistung und eigentlich kein Fading.

achja, is ja en Bilder-Fred


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Januar 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> jawohl..!, noch eine mit 160mm an der Front


Ist ja schon fast Standard, 160mm am Nerve AM und 180mm am Torque 




Jogi schrieb:


> lasst ihn doch in Ruhe, wenn er halt nen Pfrachfehler hat.
> geh zurück in deine Mupfel


  


Das Torque ist hier zwar nur klein drauf, aber Hauptsache es ist eins drauf


----------



## isy007 (7. Januar 2010)

Kein schönes Bild - auch nicht in Action - aber dafür seit heute meins. Mehr Bilder


----------



## knuspi (7. Januar 2010)

Wow, echt tolle Farbe  Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät


----------



## hoschi23 (8. Januar 2010)

...sehr geil! das blau gefällt


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Januar 2010)

@smubob

ist die gabel auf dem bild getraveled?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Januar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> @smubob
> 
> ist die gabel auf dem bild getraveled?


Nope. Kann sein, dass der an der Dichting abgelagertze Schnee die Optik täuscht  Aber ansonsten ist die (wie immer) auf 160. Wirkt das anders? Ist ja leider NOCH keine Totem...


----------



## Astaroth (8. Januar 2010)

Das FRX ist ja mal GEIL!


----------



## Shughart (8. Januar 2010)

updike schrieb:


> PFEIL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast schon recht, hab keinen plan wie ich das so schreiben konnte^^
hätt ich nochmal drüber gelesen wäre mir der fehler bestimmt selber aufgefallen :-D xD - hätte lieber mal im deutsch unterricht aufpassen sollen...anstatt währenddessen im ibc forum rum zu surfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (8. Januar 2010)

Nettes Torque FRX!!! Aber ich fande persönlich das 09'er von der Farbkombo her schöner.

Hier mal noch mein Stitched' Torque Prototyp xD
hoffe er wird so gebaut, wärn sehr netter Slopystyler

cheers


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Januar 2010)

Mit Matzells Hilfe habe ich jetzt endlich einen schwarzen Canyon-Schriftzug:











Danke nochmal!


----------



## Martina H. (9. Januar 2010)

Ränder mit Edding nachgearbeitet?


M.


----------



## Groudon (9. Januar 2010)

würde mir nicht gefallen, da nicht perfekt, sorry - auch wen die IDee giel is

da hätt ich die Buchstaben jeweils halbe-1 mm dicker gemacht


----------



## M!ke (9. Januar 2010)

So, war heut auch mal draussen. Konnte der weissen Masse  nicht widerstehen...











Macht voll Laune... kann nur jedem empfehlen. 

Mike


----------



## unchained (9. Januar 2010)

Ich war auch unterwegs


----------



## Matzell (9. Januar 2010)

@Groudon Dich buchstaben sind eigentlich deckend nur falsch aufgeklebt  
Mann sollte das Bike auseinander Schrauben, einen flachen untergrund für den rahmen suchen so daas er nicht hin und her wackelt.
Dann bei guten Licht und einen adler-Auge den aufkleber Draufbringen.
Es geht schöner. aber von weitem denke ich wird es nicht auf fallen.


----------



## PiR4Te (9. Januar 2010)

COOL!! Wie funzt denn das mit der schwarzen Schrift??



Gruss


----------



## Matzell (9. Januar 2010)

wie wie funzt des ? 
mit der nagelschere fein ausschneiden. und dann sekunden kleber drauf pappen "ich empfehle uhu patex kleber"...."KEINEN Pritt stift." benutzen der löst sich bei wasser wieder auf.
dann schön dran pappen fertig ist es auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (9. Januar 2010)

Matzell schrieb:


> wie wie funzt des ?
> mit der nagelschere fein ausschneiden. und dann sekunden kleber drauf pappen "ich empfehle uhu patex kleber"...."KEINEN Pritt stift." benutzen der löst sich bei wasser wieder auf.
> dann schön dran pappen fertig ist es auch schon



bist ein Spassvogel, gell


----------



## Matzell (9. Januar 2010)

ich kann doch net immer so ernst durchs LEBEN GEHEN.


----------



## PiR4Te (9. Januar 2010)

Schade ...aufkleben ist doch pfusch...

die Aufkleber-schrift wird doch beim putzen matt / zerkratzt.


----------



## Rines (9. Januar 2010)

woher weiss de das?


----------



## PiR4Te (9. Januar 2010)

Hattest doch bestimmt auch schon mal nen Aufklaber am Bike, wenn man mit lappen/bürste den dreck abwischt werden diese  mit der Zeit matt und glänzen nicht mehr so schön wie am anfang.

Lack kann man mit Politur wieder aufpollieren. 

Hätte die Schrift auch gern in schwarz oder rot.
Das silber/grau gefällt mir nicht ganz so gut, werde die schrift eventuell komplett entfernen.


----------



## Rines (9. Januar 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hattest doch bestimmt auch schon mal nen Aufklaber am Bike, wenn man mit lappen/bürste den dreck abwischt werden diese  mit der Zeit matt und glänzen nicht mehr so schön wie am anfang.
> 
> Lack kann man mit Politur wieder aufpollieren.
> 
> ...



ja hab paar sticker am bike.. bis jetz keine probleme.. aber weiss was de meins...aber irgendwann sieht dein bike eh ranzig aus 
der zahn der zeit nagt und nagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matzell (9. Januar 2010)

dann solltest du es ändern mann soll ja auch nicht mit der scheuerbürste da drüber putzen ist denke ich mal klar.
ich hab selber einen drauf am unterrohr meines demos schon seit nen halbes jahr da ist nix zu sehen mit matt werden oder abnutzen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Januar 2010)

Matzell schrieb:


> @Groudon Dich buchstaben sind eigentlich deckend nur falsch aufgeklebt
> Mann sollte das Bike auseinander Schrauben, einen flachen untergrund für den rahmen suchen so daas er nicht hin und her wackelt.
> Dann bei guten Licht und einen adler-Auge den aufkleber Draufbringen.
> Es geht schöner. aber von weitem denke ich wird es nicht auf fallen.



Ganz so viel Mühe hab ich mir jetzt nicht gemacht. Aber ich denke, die kleinen Ungenauigkeiten fallen nur auf so einer Nahaufnahme auf, die man hier im Internet in aller Ruhe betrachtet. 
Im "echten Leben" ist da immer ein bisschen Dreck drauf und man guckt sowieso nie so genau hin. Mir gefällts!


----------



## Rines (10. Januar 2010)

So hab heut mal meinen Schlitten ausgepackt^^ aber leider wurd keine tour draus sondern en Winterputz


----------



## yjogam (10. Januar 2010)

Es sieht echt wie neu aus!!
Sehr schön anzuschauen.


----------



## Rines (10. Januar 2010)

yjogam schrieb:


> Es sieht echt wie neu aus!!
> Sehr schön anzuschauen.



ja das liegt wohl daran das es noch feucht ist.. naja zumindest die reifen da sieht mans gut.. oder sogar noch an der handy cam.


----------



## Schiltrac (10. Januar 2010)

War heute mit mainem Hobel im Wald


----------



## T!ll (10. Januar 2010)

Das FRX ist einfach pornös!

Schnee hat einen Vorteil, das Bike fällt nicht um


----------



## yjogam (10. Januar 2010)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> War heute mit mainem Hobel im Wald



Es sieht wirklich so aus, als wäre Winter/Schnee die _natürliche_ Umgebung dieses Fahrrads.
Geil! Schönes Rad!

PS: Mach bitte eine Überbelichtung (das nächste Mal) mit der Kamera, so um die + 0,5 bis +1. Dann kommt der Schnee nicht grau sondern richtig weiss.


----------



## Astaroth (10. Januar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> So hab heut mal meinen Schlitten ausgepackt^^ aber leider wurd keine tour draus sondern en Winterputz



Der Kettenstrebenschutz geht ja mal gar nicht und die Sattelneigung schaut auch komisch aus


----------



## yjogam (10. Januar 2010)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Der Kettenstrebenschutz geht ja mal gar nicht und die Sattelneigung schaut auch komisch aus



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, habe aber irgendwie ausgeblendet.
Diese Werbungpflaster auf dem Oberrohr ist auch komisch.
Trotzdem sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (10. Januar 2010)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Der Kettenstrebenschutz geht ja mal gar nicht und die Sattelneigung schaut auch komisch aus



Also der strebenschutz is rein praktisch gedacht... keine schönheitskönigin.. aber wegen der HS läuft die kette immer sehr nah an der strebe. Habe einen schlauch drumgemacht und mit panzertape fixiert...
Der Originale hatte nach wenigen Fahrten mehr löcher als en Schweitzer Käs^^ und nun ist er auch schon durch..

Der Sattel ist einfach waagerecht ausgerichtet. wobei ich nicht abstreiten kann das er "gewöhnungsbedürftig aussieht 

Achso und danke das es euch gefällt..


----------



## Schiltrac (10. Januar 2010)

yjogam schrieb:


> Es sieht wirklich so aus, als wäre Winter/Schnee die _natürliche_ Umgebung dieses Fahrrads.
> Geil! Schönes Rad!
> 
> PS: Mach bitte eine Überbelichtung (das nächste Mal) mit der Kamera, so um die + 0,5 bis +1. Dann kommt der Schnee nicht grau sondern richtig weiss.


 

Danke für den Comment 

Der Schnee ist bei uns grau, wegen dem ganzen Feinstaub in der Luft 

ne Spass. 

Ich habe einfach bei der Cam auf den "Schneemodus" geschaltet und dann ist das bei rausgekommen. Die Cam ist aber auch ziemlich billig. Will mir bald eine neue kaufen...

mfg Marco


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2010)

Matzell schrieb:


> @Groudon Dich buchstaben sind eigentlich deckend nur falsch aufgeklebt
> Mann sollte das Bike auseinander Schrauben, einen flachen untergrund für den rahmen suchen so daas er nicht hin und her wackelt.
> Dann bei guten Licht und einen adler-Auge den aufkleber Draufbringen.
> Es geht schöner.


Ein Tip, wie es schöner geht: Rahmen und Klebeseite der Folie mittels einer Sprühflasche dünn mit Spüliwasser besprühen, dann den Kleber aufsetzen, so lange noch Flüssigkeit unter der Folie ist, lässt sich diese noch verschieben, passt die Position 100%ig, die Flüssigleit mit einem Plastikrakel o. Ä. unter der Folie herausrakeln. Wer schonmal Scheibentönungsfolie auf Autoscheiben aufgebracht hat, kennt das Prozedere und hat evtl. noch die Utensilien davon...




PiR4Te schrieb:


> Schade ...aufkleben ist doch pfusch...
> 
> die Aufkleber-schrift wird doch beim putzen matt / zerkratzt.


Vollkommener Käse! Wenn du irgendwelche billigen Markenaufkleber, die im Bikeladen auf der Theke lagen, aufm Rahmen hast, ist mir klar, dass das nach ner Weile sch*** aussieht. Wenn man dafür vernünftige Folie nimmt, hält die viele Jahre ohne Probleme. Ich hatte auf einem alten Bike einen von einem Graphiker-Kumpel selbstentworfenen und- geschnittenen Schriftzug drauf, der hat jahrelang gehalten, trotz Matsch, Dreck, Steinen, Putzen etc. ...


----------



## Shughart (11. Januar 2010)

mein nerve durfte am we auch noch mal innen schnee



sorry für die magere quali, hatte aber nich mehr als mein handy mit dabei ;-)




der vorteil vom schnee ist, man muss nicht so viel danach putzen xD


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute 
ein Kumpel von mir (Homer_Simplon) Hat seinen Bike Begleithund:



Abgerichtet Förster zu grüßen:




Und Schnee zu schieben:



wenn wir Trails fahren trägt er immer Maske und Handschuhe, damit er nicht erkannt wird:


----------



## nullstein (12. Januar 2010)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an meinen Hund. Nur das der immer ne Ganzkörper-Maske trägt...


----------



## Question-Mark (12. Januar 2010)

Mein Nerve XC3 am Melibokus im Sommer 2006


----------



## Question-Mark (12. Januar 2010)

Das gleiche Rad am gleichen Platz. Nur gute 6 Monate später im Winter 06/07


----------



## johnnyg (12. Januar 2010)

Question-Mark schrieb:


> Mein Nerve XC3 am Melibokus im Sommer 2006



bääh Pfungstädter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (12. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es gut, dass man auf dem Bild so viel vom Fahrrad sieht


----------



## Question-Mark (12. Januar 2010)

gut gell?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (12. Januar 2010)

Mein Hobel im Winterdress.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Question-Mark (13. Januar 2010)

> bääh Pfungstädter



Bääää, Kassel.


----------



## hoyma (14. Januar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

...in der Sonderedition black/snowwhite


----------



## hoyma (14. Januar 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Fährst Du da Alligator Wind Cutter Scheiben an der Oro?
> Wie bist Du damit zufrieden? Sind diese vergleichbar mit den Originalen? Welche Beläge fährst Du?
> 
> btw. gibt es natürlich einen Thread dazu aber hier sind sie an der Oro



Die Alligator Windcutter in gold hatte ich auch. Ich war gar nicht zufrieden (außer mit der Optik).
Habe komplett umgestellt auf Juicy Carbon (Superschnapper bei Stadler).
Bedeutend besser als die Formula.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzifer (16. Januar 2010)




----------



## pisano (16. Januar 2010)

Luzifer schrieb:


>



Geils Teil Zuviel Geld?


----------



## knuspi (16. Januar 2010)

Sowas sieht man selten hier  Sehr schickes Bike. Vor allem die weißen Laufräder finde ich schön.


----------



## biesa (16. Januar 2010)

pisano schrieb:


> Geils Teil Zuviel Geld?



das 8.0er MR kostet 3k, hier sind definitiv noch teurere Modelle dabei, versteh den Comment net so ganz.


----------



## LuxMr (17. Januar 2010)

Nabend,

wo wir gerade bei Luxe sind... hier mal meins!


----------



## Jogi (17. Januar 2010)

LuxMr schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wo wir gerade bei Luxe sind... hier mal meins!



LUXus
Schickes Rad, die Sattelstütze würd ich aber ändern, gekröpfte Stütze und dann Sattel ganz nach vorne sieht unharmonisch aus. Ne gerade Stütze (Syncros, Syntace od. ähnl.) würd besser passen.


----------



## floleerau (18. Januar 2010)

DSC03869 so mal was von mir


----------



## floleerau (18. Januar 2010)

Sorry


----------



## Terrier (18. Januar 2010)

Neues Jahr...neue Bilder


----------



## feardorcha (18. Januar 2010)

@Terrier: Gefällt mir!
Schöne Farbe... ist das Copper?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (18. Januar 2010)

Danke 
Ja das ist Copper


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Januar 2010)

Das Bild ist zwar auch im LUX-Thread, denoch möchte ich es Euch hier gerne noch vorstellen.


----------



## Groudon (18. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut bis auf die Kurbel.  Und das Weiß nicht meine erste-wahl-farbe wäre aber wirklich schönes Bike.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Januar 2010)

Tja die Kurbel ist so ne Sache. Gerne würde ich sie austauschen. Nur weiß ich nicht welche ich kaufen soll....welch ein Luxusproblem - ich weiß...

Mein CF-Hardtail ist dafür pech-schwarz


----------



## Cortezsi (19. Januar 2010)

Warum? Was paßt denn nicht an der Kurbel?


----------



## M!ke (19. Januar 2010)

Gianty schrieb:


> Tja die Kurbel ist so ne Sache. Gerne würde ich sie austauschen. Nur weiß ich nicht welche ich kaufen soll....welch ein Luxusproblem - ich weiß...
> 
> Mein CF-Hardtail ist dafür pech-schwarz



zeig her


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Januar 2010)

@ Cortezsi:

Die Kurbel habe ich von meinem alten Bike und sie sieht durch den Gebrauch etwas mitgenommen aus. Es passt halt optisch nicht ganz zum Rest. Ansonsten fehlt ihr absolut nichts.

@ M!ke:

Das geht im Moment leider nicht. Es ist eine kleine Baustelle: Die darin verbaute DURIN habe ich zerlegt weil ich sie intern umbaue damit sie endlich mal so funktioniert wie ich mir eine Gabel vorstelle und die neuen Laufräder sind noch nicht fertig. Wenn ich alles zusammen habe stelle ich ein Foto ein - versprochen.


----------



## Mudge (19. Januar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> So hab heut mal meinen Schlitten ausgepackt^^ aber leider wurd keine tour draus sondern en Winterputz


 
Uaah, is das Rahmengröße S? Sieht von der Geo ja grausig aus...gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## kNiRpS (19. Januar 2010)

das liegt an der kameraposition...dadurch siehts ziemlich gestaucht aus! Mudge müsste das photo von weiter unten machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (19. Januar 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> das liegt an der kameraposition...dadurch siehts ziemlich gestaucht aus! Mudge müsste das photo von weiter unten machen



hab das auch von weiter unten aber da finde ich es grausam^^


----------



## kNiRpS (19. Januar 2010)

hmm stimmt...dann habe ich mich geirrt...liegts wohl tatsächlich an der rahmengröße


----------



## Rines (20. Januar 2010)

so schlimm^^? 
ich find so riesen Xl dinger so grausam....leer.


----------



## Martina H. (20. Januar 2010)

Winterupdates 

















...irgendwann wird es vielleicht auch mal fertig 

Grüße

M.


----------



## sebot.rlp (21. Januar 2010)

@Martina H.

Bekommt man die schwarzen Canyon Aufkleber bei Canyon?


----------



## MelleD (21. Januar 2010)

Nee, kriegste da nicht her...
Steht aber ein paar Seiten vorher  Seite 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (21. Januar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Winterupdates
> 
> ...irgendwann wird es vielleicht auch mal fertig
> 
> ...



Hi M.,

gefällt mir gut. Die orangenen Farbtupfer sind schön verteilt, nur das rot am Lenker passt irgendwie nicht ins Bild (meiner Meinung nach). Hast schon mal überlegt den Lenker zu entlacken?

@sebot.rlp: nein, gibts nicht, steht irgendwo hier...

edit sagt:  MelleD war schneller


----------



## Martina H. (21. Januar 2010)

> Bekommt man die schwarzen Canyon Aufkleber bei Canyon?



Nein, die hab ich selbst geschnitten, aber wie MelleD. schon sagt: schau mal ein paar Seiten zurück 



> ...nur das rot am Lenker passt irgendwie nicht ins Bild (meiner Meinung nach). Hast schon mal überlegt den Lenker zu entlacken?



Ist auch meine Meinung, ich möchte den auch "entlacken", weiss aber nicht wie. 

Ich möchte die Oberfläche des Lenkers (und der Stütze) nicht beschädigen. Falls Du (oder jmd. anders) weiss wie man die Decals ordentlich entfernen kann - ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar 

Ein paar Feinheiten fehlen eh' noch (schwarze Schrauben, schwarze Kurbel, etc.) - ich glaub das dauert noch. 

Kennt eigentlich Jemand Jemanden, der Fox Aufkleber in "metallicorange" herstellen kann?   Vielleicht MelleD.?

Grüße

M.


----------



## schappi (21. Januar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Nein, die hab ich selbst geschnitten, aber wie MelleD. schon sagt: schau mal ein paar Seiten zurück
> 
> Ist auch meine Meinung, ich möchte den auch "entlacken", weiss aber nicht wie.
> 
> ...



Hallo Martina,

wenn es ein eloxierter Alulenker ist geht das mit Ako-Pads ohne das Eloxal zu beschädigen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. Januar 2010)

das würde ich aber erstmal an den lenkerenden unter den griffen ausprobieren, wo man es nicht sieht.


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Januar 2010)

Am ESX hat sich so langsam der orangefarbene Streifen am Oberrohr 
mittig verabschiedet. Habe dann den Rest mit einem angefeuchteten 
Stück Würfelzucker abschmiergelt. Das greift die Elox-Schicht nicht 
so an, wie Ako-Pads oder Schmiergelpapier ...hoff ich
Habe diese abgefahrene Idee hier aus´m Forum.
Danach machte ich mir noch ´ne Tasse heißen Kaffee ;]


----------



## Jogi (21. Januar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Kennt eigentlich Jemand Jemanden, der Fox Aufkleber in "metallicorange" herstellen kann?   Vielleicht MelleD.?
> 
> ...



Hallo Martina,
sehr chic dein Rad, die orangefarbenen "Tupfer" machen schon was her  aber das mit den Fox-Stckern würd ich mir gut überlegen, zuviel orange wirkt dann evtl. kitschig.
Der Sattel und die Lenkergriffe mögen zwar bequem sein, schön sind sie aber nicht


----------



## Mudge (21. Januar 2010)

Keinen Cent würd ich in das optische Pimpen meines Bikes investieren...da spar ich lieber oder geb die Kohlen für sinnvolle Updates aus 

Sorry, musste raus


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. Januar 2010)

mit so nem schicken bike hätte ich auch schon fast bedenken, zum schönwetterfahrer zu werden, weil es ja sonst schmutzig wird...


----------



## unchained (21. Januar 2010)

Ein klasse durchgestyltes Canyon Martina   das gibt mir neue Ideen für meins


----------



## Martina H. (21. Januar 2010)

> Ein klasse durchgestyltes Canyon Martina   das gibt mir neue Ideen für meins



Danke, Du verstehst mich  (Deins sieht übrigens auch immer sehr schick aus)



> mit so nem schicken bike hätte ich auch schon fast bedenken, zum schönwetterfahrer zu werden, weil es ja sonst schmutzig wird...



... da mach dir mal keine Gedanken, das gute Stück wird mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit dreckig - und dann eben wieder sauber 



> Keinen Cent würd ich in das optische Pimpen meines Bikes investieren...da spar ich lieber oder geb die Kohlen für sinnvolle Updates aus
> 
> Sorry, musste raus



...Recht hast du, jedem das Seine. Die Ausstattung ist gut genug für mich und die Optik zählt für mich halt auch 



> sehr chic dein Rad, die orangefarbenen "Tupfer" machen schon was her  aber das mit den Fox-Stckern würd ich mir gut überlegen, zuviel orange wirkt dann evtl. kitschig.
> Der Sattel und die Lenkergriffe mögen zwar bequem sein, schön sind sie aber nicht



... mit den Stickern bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, war nur so eine Idee... 

Tja, und mit dem Sattel ist das so eine Sache, da ich das Rad ja auch fahre  muss der einfach passen. Kann einem ja die schönste Tour versauen, wenn einem ständig der PoPo streikt - aber vielleicht läuft mir ja noch mal ein anderer (optisch besser passender) über den Weg - auf dem ich auch sitzen kann! Vorschläge werden gern entgegengenommen!

Und auf die Griffe lass ich nichts kommen, die bleiben dran!

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Ist auch meine Meinung, ich möchte den auch "entlacken", weiss aber nicht wie.
> 
> Ich möchte die Oberfläche des Lenkers (und der Stütze) nicht beschädigen. Falls Du (oder jmd. anders) weiss wie man die Decals ordentlich entfernen kann - ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


Ich habe auch schon 2 Lenker von ihrem Dekor befreit. Ich habe dazu eine Art Radiergummi benutzt, mit dem man normal die Oxidschicht von angegammelten Lötflächen auf Platinen entfernt. Hat sehr gut funktioniert!


Noch eine Frage zu deinen Elox-Teilen: die Verstellknöpfe an der Gabel, mussten die irgendwie speziell vorbehandelt werden, oder einfach abbauen und ab ins Elox-Bad?


----------



## Martina H. (21. Januar 2010)

> oder einfach abbauen und ab ins Elox-Bad?



...kann ich nicht sagen - ich hab die einfach so wie sie waren zu Mad-Line geschickt... am besten fragst Du bei ihm mal nach.



> Ich habe dazu eine Art Radiergummi benutzt, mit dem man normal die Oxidschicht von angegammelten Lötflächen auf Platinen entfernt. Hat sehr gut funktioniert



was ist das für ein "Radiergummi", wo bekomme ich den?

Hast du mal ein Bild vom "entlackten Teil"?

M.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...kann ich nicht sagen - ich hab die einfach so wie sie waren zu Mad-Line geschickt... am besten fragst Du bei ihm mal nach.M.


Ah, der Gute hat ja ne interessante Gallerie  Werd mal bei ihm anklopfen...




Martina H. schrieb:


> was ist das für ein "Radiergummi", wo bekomme ich den?
> 
> Hast du mal ein Bild vom "entlackten Teil"?


Wie gesagt, damit entfernt man die Oxidschicht auf den Lötflächen von (Elektronik-)Platinen. Also evtl. mal in einem Elektronik-Shop nachfragen. Evtl. könnte auch die harte Seite eines normalen, zweiseitigen Radierers gehen, das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Den einen Lenker besitze ich nicht mehr, den anderen könnte ich hier nur mit dem Handy fotografieren. Aber du würdest einfach einen schwarzen Lenker sehen  Die Logos sind spurlos verschwunden. Bei einer rauhen Oberfläche muss man etwas aufpassen, da hatte ich bei dem anderen auch eine kleine Stelle drin, wo die schwarze Eloxalschicht (beim genauen Hinsehen sichtbar) dünner wurde. Der andere ist auch eloxiert aber mit glatter Oberfläche, da ging das extrem leicht und absolut spurlos.


EDIT: habe noch ein Bild vom alten Lenker gefunden, zufällig in dem Stadium, wo ich es gerade auf einer Seite ausprobiert, aber noch nicht fertig hatte. Später war es dann so gut wie nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## -Soulride- (22. Januar 2010)

Ich mein mal irgendwo hier gelesen zu haben das einer seine Schriftzüge (bei einer Pulverbeschichtung) mit der harten Seite von einem Küchenschwamm weggekriegt hat, evtl. reicht der ja am Lenker auch?


----------



## PiR4Te (22. Januar 2010)

@Martina

Find dein Bike auch Superschick, die vielen Details... 
Ist das eloxieren bei Mad-line teuer? 

Hast du die 140 auf deiner Wippe auch eloxieren lassen oder ist die überlackiert?
Würde die bei meinem Bike gerne entfernen/schwarz machen, aber da ist nix zu machen, auch mit Aceton und Küchenschwamm nicht.


----------



## MelleD (22. Januar 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich Jemand Jemanden, der Fox Aufkleber in "metallicorange" herstellen kann?  Vielleicht MelleD.?


Fox-Aufkleber? Müßt ich mal nachgucken/nachfragen...
Wenn ich was weiß, kriegste ne PN! 

Lieben Gruß
Melle


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Würde die bei meinem Bike gerne entfernen/schwarz machen, aber da ist nix zu machen, auch mit Aceton und Küchenschwamm nicht.


Bei matt-schwarz ist das eigentlich recht einfach: Lack und kleinen Pinsel nehmen und per Hand überpinseln. Bei schwarz sieht man dabei kleine Ungleichmäßigkeiten kaum, gerade an einer so tief liegenden und nicht exponierten Fläche.


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2010)

> Ist das eloxieren bei Mad-line teuer?



... am besten Du fragst einfach bei ihm nach, ich fand es nicht so teuer, aber das sieht ja jeder anders 



> Hast du die 140 auf deiner Wippe auch eloxieren lassen oder ist die überlackiert?



...ist eine 120, aber egal die ist auch aus Folie geschnitten, wie die Canyon Aufkleber auch (wird aber wahrscheinlich noch schwarz gemacht)

@MelleD: Danke, aber keinen Druck machen, ist erstmal nur eine Idee - ich weiß noch nicht genau ob ich die umsetze 

@ smubob: dann werd ich mich mal in einer ruhigen Stunde an einer nicht sichtbaren Stelle dranmachen...

Grüße 

M.


----------



## PiR4Te (22. Januar 2010)

Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich die Fox-Aufkleber auf der Gabel entfernen sollte...
Die Blauen Hebel und Rädchen an den Dämpfern würden bestimmt auch in schwarz und rot eloxiert einen guten machen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2010)

> Die Blauen Hebel und Rädchen an den Dämpfern ...



Bestimmt, sieht dann schön stimmig aus. Obwohl das Zugstufenrädchen am Dämpfer wieder einzubauen ist nicht ganz ohne, wenn Du dass nicht wieder hinbekommst ist der große Service bei Fox fällig - um die 120 Euro.

Ich hatte ganz schön Herzklopfen - hab es aber geschafft - nur wegen einer Spielerei nicht nur die Garantie zu riskieren sondern auch noch einen Haufen Geld - "schwitz"............aber sieht gut aus  (meine Meinung)

Grüße

M.


----------



## PiR4Te (22. Januar 2010)

Das Zugstufen-rädchen ist ja glücklicherweise schon rot


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2010)




----------



## hoschi23 (23. Januar 2010)

Update





Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX 4


----------



## T!ll (23. Januar 2010)

Wow wo gibts denn so tolles Wetter??
Heute wären Spikes garnicht verkehrt gewesen 





Winterbiken macht einfach Spaß


----------



## decline (23. Januar 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Heute wären Spikes garnicht verkehrt gewesen



das hab ich mir heute auch ein paar mal gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (23. Januar 2010)

Aber so ist es ne echte Herausforderung


----------



## hoschi23 (23. Januar 2010)

..war heut grad mal froh das ich schneefreie Trails hatte


----------



## biesa (24. Januar 2010)

Meins is wieder fit & heile


----------



## MasterAss (24. Januar 2010)

Frisch nach Do-it-Yourself-Gabelservice


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Winterbiken macht einfach Spaß


Ich bin heute auch mit dem Hardtail durch die 10cm Neuschnee gepflügt. Wo der Schnee noch nicht festgefahren war, war der Grip auch einwandfrei, war extrem spaßig  Aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Erlebnis...




T!ll schrieb:


> Heute wären Spikes garnicht verkehrt gewesen


Sowas der Art hatte ich heute - nur von der Ausführung her leider falsch herum


----------



## pjfa (25. Januar 2010)

2007 ES 6.0
2008 XC 3.0
2008 XC 4.0
2009 XC 8.0
2009 LUX MR
2009 Torque ES 9.0


----------



## Rines (26. Januar 2010)

Ich will zwar nicht schon wieder so schnell ein Foto hochladen, aber heute hab ich den Schwarzen Schriftzug erhalten und aufgeklebt. Jeder der an seinem Weißen Torque das grau gegen ne andere Farbe ändern will dem kann ich sagen das es garnicht so ein großer Aufwand ist.


----------



## MelleD (26. Januar 2010)

Sieht gut aus  Mit dem roten Streifen und der schwarzen Schrift


----------



## feardorcha (26. Januar 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## floleerau (26. Januar 2010)

hallo wo bekommt man den diesen Schriftzug her??

           MFG FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2010)

Von einem User hier. Namen gibts per PN.

Ihr seid doch alles Nachmacher!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2010)

Und trotzdem siehts 1000 mal besser aus als vorher!  Ohne die "Sponsoren-Aufkleber" würds 3000 mal besser aussehen...


----------



## the donkey (26. Januar 2010)

Jetzt kann ich meins hier nochmal zeigen.


----------



## biesa (26. Januar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alles Nachmacher!



Achwas, würd eher sagen der Eine machts korrekt, der Andere braucht Edding


----------



## Rines (26. Januar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> Achwas, würd eher sagen der Eine machts korrekt, der Andere braucht Edding


----------



## kNiRpS (26. Januar 2010)

für den mit dem edding war das n tritt in die weichteile


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2010)

Solange es mir gefällt, fühl ich mich noch ganz wohl untenrum  Bin nicht so der Feinmechaniker.


----------



## Rines (27. Januar 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Solange es mir gefällt, fühl ich mich noch ganz wohl untenrum  Bin nicht so der Feinmechaniker.



wenigstens mal einer der spaß versteht


----------



## biesa (27. Januar 2010)

genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOETER (27. Januar 2010)

Mein Canyon XC, bei der ersten Ausfahrt am letzten Samstag. nur ein spontanes Handybild

Bin ja meine Hardtail gewoht, aber das... das geht wie ne Rasierklinge


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2010)

2 Torque FR
2 LV 901
2 Nicolai Helius
1 Giant Reign
1 Onkel Bimbo
8 Biker
1 Shuttlefahrerin

_click aufs Bild für gross!_


----------



## .t1mo (28. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 1 Shuttlefahrerin
> 
> _click aufs Bild für gross!_



...die Ärmeste


----------



## isy007 (28. Januar 2010)

Hmm ich habe aber selten eine so umständliche Art und Weise des Transports gesehen. Wie lange dauert denn da das beladen?
Das simpelste System kenne ich vom Gardasee. Der Marcello packt 6-7 Bikes aufs Dach (Kurbel in einen passendes Profil) und 2 Bikes in den Kofferaum --> keine Gurte, kein Schaumstoff --> keine 5 min später gehts dann los... Und vor allem Materialschonender!

Oh oder ist das "euer" Wagen - ich sehe gerade "rent a car"...???


----------



## Brook (28. Januar 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> Hmm ich habe aber selten eine so umständliche Art und Weise des Transports gesehen. Wie lange dauert denn da das beladen?
> Das simpelste System kenne ich vom Gardasee. Der Marcello packt 6-7 Bikes aufs Dach (Kurbel in einen passendes Profil) und 2 Bikes in den Kofferaum --> keine Gurte, kein Schaumstoff --> keine 5 min später gehts dann los... Und vor allem Materialschonender!
> 
> Oh oder ist das "euer" Wagen - ich sehe gerade "rent a car"...???



Hast du davon ein Bild  ... hört sich gut an


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> Hmm ich habe aber selten eine so umständliche Art und Weise des Transports gesehen. Wie lange dauert denn da das beladen?
> Das simpelste System kenne ich vom Gardasee. Der Marcello packt 6-7 Bikes aufs Dach (Kurbel in einen passendes Profil) und 2 Bikes in den Kofferaum --> keine Gurte, kein Schaumstoff --> keine 5 min später gehts dann los... Und vor allem Materialschonender!
> 
> Oh oder ist das "euer" Wagen - ich sehe gerade "rent a car"...???



Tja die Autovermietung hatte nur einen Dreier-Heckträger - was will man machen?
Beladen hat ca 15min gedauert und entladen auch, aber 30min waren es dann doch mit Klamotten an-/ausziehen, Gelaber usw. 
War aber ok so, kein Taxi hätte uns in die Ecken gebracht wo wir waren! Wir mussten einmal die Karre zu siebt hochschieben....(Lomada Grande, ist zwar als Parkplatz in der F&B Karte, aber wehe man fährt da ohne Allrad runter!).
PS La Palma übrigens letzte Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isy007 (28. Januar 2010)

Hier kann man es ganz gut erkennen. Bike reinstellen - fertig. Bisher ist meines Wissens noch kein Bike verloren gegangen... 
(Nicht mein Bild, stammt aus dem Album von Endurohacki)

Übrigens ist sein Fahrstil genial!!! 
(Marcello ist der Typ auf dem Dach) 
So macht das Shutteln mindestens so viel Laune wie der eigene Ritt im Anschluss!
Leider wird er wohl 2010 nicht mehr fahren, wie er mir erzählt hat.
Aber sein Nachfolger kann auch was...!


----------



## T!ll (28. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 1 Onkel Bimbo



Rassist


----------



## sirphillmo (28. Januar 2010)

Ich bin heut papa geworden 






















Einfach genial der Hobel! Nur an das Luftfahrwerk muss ich mich wohl noch gewöhnen. 

mfg sirphillmo


----------



## rookirob (29. Januar 2010)

So dann mal mein Bike
Die ältere Generation kennt es vielleicht noch 
Ein FX2000 mit neuen Komponenten. Zuverlässig und gut!!!


----------



## vattim (29. Januar 2010)

Moinsen, 


hier mal wieder was "altes" in aktueller Version. 2003er Grand Canyon.



Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (29. Januar 2010)

Auch ich bin seit gut drei Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon 






Bis sich der Frühling hier aber wenigstens in Ansätzen durchgesetzt hat, wird es sicher noch eine Weile bei mir trocken im Keller stehen.

Was mich gleich zu einer Frage an die geschätzte MTB Community führt, da ich nicht wirklich einen passenden Thread oder Subforum hier gefunden habe, stelle ich sie einfach mal an dieser Stelle 

Die Frage betrifft die Aufbewahrung / Lagerung meines Bikes. Ich kann keine Wandhalterung montieren, da es ein Kellerabteil in einem Mietshaus ist. Da ich aber auch noch nicht im Besitz eines Montageständers bin, frage ich mich, ob man einen solchen, wie z.B. den Elite Spindoctor Team, bei dem das Rad am Oberrohr befestigt wird, nicht auch zur Lagerung des Rads über den Winter benutzen kann. 

Oder schadet das auf Dauer dem Rahmen, weil er nur an einer Stelle fixiert wird?!? 

Ginge das oder weiß jemand eine bessere Stand-Lösung für um die 100 Euro?!

Vielen Dank schon mal, ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar 

Grüße,

Zed


----------



## Cortezsi (29. Januar 2010)

Festmachen am Oberrohr ist immer eine schelchte Idee, da diese i.d.R. empfindlich sind.
Es empfiehlt sich eher die Sattelstütze.
Als Montageständer empfehle ich den Veloman Bike Star kostet so um die 50 Euro. Denn nutze ich auch für die Aufbewahrung.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (29. Januar 2010)

Warum einen Montageständer zur Aufbewahrung verwenden?
Was spricht denn dagegen, das Bike einfach so in die Ecke zu stellen?
Vor der ersten Ausfahrt macht man doch i.d.R. eh noch mal nen Check. Ich jedenfalls.


----------



## mas7erchief (29. Januar 2010)




----------



## zedbeeblebrox (29. Januar 2010)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Warum einen Montageständer zur Aufbewahrung verwenden?



Weil ich mir eh einen Montageständer zulegen will für Arbeiten am Rad und ich es zudem einfach lieber hängend aufbewahre statt stehend. So muss ich mir wenigstens um die Reifen keinen Kopf machen. Und Wand/Deckenhalter kann ich leider im Keller nicht andübeln, da steigt mir der Hauseigentümer auf den Kopf 

@Cortezsi: Besten Dank für Deinen Tipp mit dem Veloman und dem Anklemmen an der Sattelstütze, hab mir den Bike Star heute Abend bestellt 

Grüße

Zed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vattim (29. Januar 2010)

Sehr schickes Rad. Welche RH ist das?


----------



## Rines (29. Januar 2010)

vattim schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Rad. Welche RH ist das?



interessante pedale^^ sieht man nicht oft auf  nem HT


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (29. Januar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> interessante pedale^^ sieht man nicht oft auf  nem HT



Jo, Danke  Aber warum? Erwartest Du bei einem HT Klickpedale?! Die sind ned meins, ich will mein Rad fahren, immer und überall und egal mit welchen Ambitionen und mit welchem Schuhwerk, naja, fast egal, barfuß wäre dann doch Hardcore 

@vattim: Ist Canyon RH L, also 20,5"


----------



## vattim (29. Januar 2010)

20,5 " hatte ich auch vermutet. Noch ein kleiner Tipp zur Aufbewahrung, zusätzlich zu einem Montageständer: 





Kostet bei Rose ca. 10 Euro und man kann auch kleinere Arbeiten am Radl machen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Rines (29. Januar 2010)

zedbeeblebrox schrieb:


> Jo, Danke  Aber warum? Erwartest Du bei einem HT Klickpedale?! Die sind ned meins, ich will mein Rad fahren, immer und überall und egal mit welchen Ambitionen und mit welchem Schuhwerk, naja, fast egal, barfuß wäre dann doch Hardcore
> 
> @vattim: Ist Canyon RH L, also 20,5"



Ich weiss was du meinst^^ aber erwartet hät ich die trotzdem nicht


----------



## Cortezsi (30. Januar 2010)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Warum einen Montageständer zur Aufbewahrung verwenden?


Weils z.B. irre Kleinkinder gibt, welche auf alles raufklettern müssen und wenn man eh einen Montageständer hat...


----------



## eifelkaiser (30. Januar 2010)

Mal was vom letzten Sommer.

Canyon Nerve XC SE 2009


----------



## schappi (30. Januar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


>



Schön,
istb das Weiße ein ES Rahmengröße "S"?


----------



## mas7erchief (30. Januar 2010)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterode (30. Januar 2010)

@vattim: was für pedale sind das die du da fährst??


----------



## vattim (30. Januar 2010)

meisterode schrieb:


> @vattim: was für pedale sind das die du da fährst??



das sind Shimano SPD-PD-M540.


----------



## meisterode (30. Januar 2010)

oh sorry, hätte mal besser die augen auf machen müssen, dachte das weiße canyon welches du gepostet hast wäre deins! würd mich interessieren was das für weiße flatpedale sind??


----------



## vattim (30. Januar 2010)

meisterode schrieb:


> oh sorry, hätte mal besser die augen auf machen müssen, dachte das weiße canyon welches du gepostet hast wäre deins! würd mich interessieren was das für weiße flatpedale sind??



Macht nix. Musst zurückblättern, da steht welche Pedalen das sind.


----------



## vattim (30. Januar 2010)

vattim schrieb:


> Macht nix. Musst zurückblättern, da steht welche Pedalen das sind.



Sorry, doch nicht. Ich meine das NC-17. Klick auf seine Fotos; da stehts.


----------



## philson (30. Januar 2010)

isy007 schrieb:


> (Marcello ist der Typ auf dem Dach)
> So macht das Shutteln mindestens so viel Laune wie der eigene Ritt im Anschluss!
> Leider wird er wohl 2010 nicht mehr fahren, wie er mir erzählt hat.
> Aber sein Nachfolger kann auch was...!



Mit Marcello bin ich letztes Jahr auch auf den Tremalzo gefahrn. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hatt beim rauffahren mehr Angst als beim runterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedbeeblebrox (30. Januar 2010)

vattim schrieb:


> Sorry, doch nicht. Ich meine das NC-17. Klick auf seine Fotos; da stehts.



Korrekt  Sind die MG II S-Pro Pedale von NC-17. Gibt's auch noch in Schwarz, Rot und Grün  Meine wiegen aber 380g das Paar statt den vom Hersteller angegebenen 369g - ist für mich aber Erbsenzählerei, vielleicht versteht NC-17 das Pedalgewicht ohne die Pins, was weiß ich 

Grüße

Zed


----------



## vattim (30. Januar 2010)

Moinsen, 

kurze Frage, auch wenn`s hier vielleicht nicht hineingehört: 

Ich überlege, mir zu meinem (6 Jahre alten) GC noch ein Nerve XC zuzulegen. Ich scheue mich bei einem Fully nur etwas vor der Defektanfälligkeit was Dämpfer und Lager etc. angeht. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, speziell lbeim XC mit 120 mm Federweg.


----------



## paradisoinferno (31. Januar 2010)

Endlich ist auch meins nach kurzer Wartezeit eingetroffen und wurde sogleich etwas modifiziert 

Testfahrt steht noch aus, jedoch ist der erste Eindruck weitaus besser als ich erwarten konnte 

Hier einige Eindrücke, Detailbilder gibts in der Galerie.....


----------



## T!ll (31. Januar 2010)

Schick!!
Ich hätte aber weiße Pedale genommen


----------



## chaz (31. Januar 2010)

Sehe ich da "Hörnchen"?


----------



## T!ll (31. Januar 2010)

Ich seh sie auch


----------



## Newmi (31. Januar 2010)

Der LRS passt farblich echt gut dazu!!


----------



## paradisoinferno (31. Januar 2010)

An die schwarzen Pedale bin ich sehr günstig gekommen. Hab noch n paar blau eloxierte Mallet 1 hier liegen, vielleicht kommen die ma dran.....

Hörnchen, jein. Sind nur sehr kurz an den GX 2ern. Hab se vorher an meinem CC Bike gehabt und mich daran gewöhnt. Klassische Bar-Ends würd ich natürlich an so nem Lenker net montieren.
Aber hier geht Funktion vor Form und diese Griffe sind vom Grip und der Ergo wirklich erste Sahne.....

Apropos Farbzusammenstellung: 
Genau das find ich so toll, dass sich das Schwarz/Weiß/Silber an sämtlichen Bauteilen wiederholt - da passen die Red Metal 5 wie die Faust aufs Auge.... dezent, nicht überladen. So muß das sein!


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (31. Januar 2010)

Mir gefallen die Pedale auch in Schwarz an Deinem Bike, obwohl ich mich für gleichen (?) in Weiß entschieden habe 

Und die Elixir in Weiß kommen extrem gut - sehr schick! Verbaut Canyon die in Serie an dem Nerve? 

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## Webwebs (31. Januar 2010)

Kurze Frage von einem Anfänger.

Warum darf man an so einem Lenker keine Hörnchen montieren?

Gruß

PS. Megaschickes Bike! Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (31. Januar 2010)

@ zedbeeblebrox

Am 6.0 ist die in Serie verbaut, ja. Paßt super zum weißen Rahmen 

Thema Hörnchen:

Die Designpolizei ist sofort auf dem Posten, wenn man nen Riserlenker mit klassischen sprich längeren Hörnchen am Bike kombiniert. Beim Flat siehts im Gegensatz dazu stimmig aus.
Jedoch sind an diesen Ergons nur kleine "Stummelchen"  verbaut, die optisch völlig anders rüberkommen. Außerdem hat man mit der Begrenzung auch mehr Schutz nach "außen" 

Gibt auch nen Thread zu den Ergon Griffen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255603&page=27

Demnächst gibts bei Sonnenschein (was ist das? ) weitere Bilder in passendem Einsatzgebiet......

Nochmal zu den Pedalen:
Die Farbe ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Pedale die gleiche Farbe wie Lenker, Sattel und Sattelstütze haben sollten, damits stimmig ist. Wär mir sonst zuviel weiß gewesen. Und außerdem: Beim Fahren seh weder ich noch die Passanten sie ;-)


----------



## vattim (31. Januar 2010)

vattim schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> kurze Frage, auch wenn`s hier vielleicht nicht hineingehört:
> 
> ...



Schade, ich dachte ich bekomme vielleicht ein kleines Statement.


----------



## Webwebs (31. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab mir zu meinem neuen XC 9.0 SL die Ergon GX3 (längere gummierte Hörnchen) bestellt. Geht das noch, oder werde ich gleich verhaftet?


----------



## Cool Breeze (31. Januar 2010)

Mein neues Grand Canyon AL in der Abendsonne:







Ich habe die GX-1 Griffe dran, allerdings habe ich die Endkappen von den Canyon Griffen genommen, die Ergon Dinger sehen schrecklich aus. 

Ich fahre zum ersten Mal mit Klick-Pedalen, der vereiste Boden ist natürlich als Anfänger ideal geeignet.  Hab mich aber erst dreimal hingelegt.


----------



## paradisoinferno (31. Januar 2010)

Tolles Radl! Meins wird erst "getauft" wenns draußen ma trocken ist. 
Bis dahin muß meine Zweitschlampe herhalten, die mich bisher noch nicht im Stich gelassen hat 

@ Webwebs
Dir müssen sie gefallen 

@ vattim
Offenbar gibts so gut wie keine Defekte an den Lagern . Naja, und der RP 23 ist ja tausendfach bewährt.........

Also eins muß ich sagen: Hab das Bike ja "blind" bestellt, ohne es in natura gesehen zu haben, geschweige denn gefahren. Es sieht definitiv viel besser aus, als es auf den Bildern rüberkommt. 
Als ich den Bikeguard aufgemacht habe war Weihnachten nix dagegen


----------



## Mudge (31. Januar 2010)

Winterupdate

Flats
Bashguard
Kettenführung
Schaltwerk & Trigger
Laufrad hinten










Los gehts wieder, wenn der Schnee weg is


----------



## PiR4Te (31. Januar 2010)

Hab jetzt noch rote Pedale - Eggbeater Acid 2 dran 
Überlege, noch die Fox-Aufkleber von der Gabel zu entfernen


----------



## kNiRpS (31. Januar 2010)

wow nice...bisher das beste, was ich an überkleben des schriftzugs gesehn hab!


----------



## PiR4Te (31. Januar 2010)

Ist nicht überklebt, hab alles entfernt und neue schrift machen lassen 

Wenn die Gabel dann noch richtig geht, bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cool Breeze (31. Januar 2010)

Wie hast du den Schriftzug denn entfernt?


----------



## PiR4Te (31. Januar 2010)

Hab mit Aceton und Lappen ziemlich lange "geschrubbert" 

Bei Aceton bitte immer Gummihandschuhe tragen


----------



## paradisoinferno (31. Januar 2010)

@ Mudge

Is der Schlauch um die Sitzstrebe wirklich nötig? Hauts die Kette da öfters hin? Muß dann wohl meine 3M Folie nochma rauskramen 

@ Pirate

STEALTH!!!!!! 

Finds goil. Die Gabelaufkleber würd ich net abziehen, vielleicht irgendwie "verdunkeln" (Tönungsfolie) falls das irgendwie möglich ist


----------



## Mudge (31. Januar 2010)

@ paradisoinferno: 

n paar spuren hat die kette schon hinterlassen. kolleg hat auch 3 m folie drüber. ich hatte nochn bisschen schlauch über...


----------



## mas7erchief (31. Januar 2010)

Sieht ordentlich aus.
Das ist aber jetz nich mehr der original Canyon-Schriftzug oder?
Hast du davon auch ne Nahaufnahme?


----------



## Groudon (31. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Gummies über Schalt- und Bremskabeln von Canyon? Schützen die gut vor Lackschäden oder doch lieber (noch) Folie dazukleben??? Will mir meinen neuen Rahmen nicht versauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (31. Januar 2010)

Was meinst Du denn für Gummies? Nur an den Schaltzügen auf Höhe des Steuerrohrs sind kleine Ummantelungen. 

Am (weißen) Rahmen ist außerdem links und rechts am Steuerrohr, Unterseite Unterrohr, Kettenstrebe und an der Sitzstrebe auf Höhe der Bremsleitung Lackschutzfolie angebracht. 
Hab mir trotzdem noch Folie besorgt und vorsichtshalber noch einige Stellen beklebt (z. B. Rückseite Sitzrohr). Ist nahezu unsichtbar


----------



## Martina H. (1. Februar 2010)

> wow nice...bisher das beste, was ich an überkleben des schriftzugs gesehn hab!



Vorsicht, dünnes Eis 

Ich find meine auch gut  (Album)

Grüße

M.


----------



## Cortezsi (1. Februar 2010)

@PiR4Te:
Hübsch, ich würde noch die "Canyon-Berge" am Steuerrohr bearbeiten.


----------



## MelleD (1. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von den Gummies über Schalt- und Bremskabeln von Canyon? Schützen die gut vor Lackschäden oder doch lieber (noch) Folie dazukleben??? Will mir meinen neuen Rahmen nicht versauen.


 
Also ich find se gut. Hab mir auch erst noch Schutzfolie dazwischen gepappt, aber irgendwie waren die so dick, dass sich da immer dreck gesammelt hat. Abgemacht und geht auch ohne, also ich kann nur den  zeigen 

Lieben gruß
Melle


----------



## .t1mo (1. Februar 2010)

Sau geil PiR4Te. Gefällt mir echt verdammt gut! Wo hast Du den Aufkleber machen lassen und wie stabil ist dieser?


----------



## PiR4Te (1. Februar 2010)

Klebeschrift kann man doch überall machen lassen, ist sogar ziemlich guenstig und es wird ja immer mit Kraftstoffresistenz und Haltbarkeit bis zu 7 Jahre geworben 
Wenns irgendwann nich mehr gut aussieht mach ichs neu oder entferne die Schrift und lass das Bike einfach schwarz.


----------



## biesa (1. Februar 2010)

Naja, is ja nicht das orgi Logo, find den originalen Font dennoch besser(Farbe mal aussen vor gelassen)


----------



## PiR4Te (1. Februar 2010)

@ biesa: gabel getestet?


----------



## biesa (1. Februar 2010)

Bei dem Matsch-Schneewetter? Ne noch nicht, im Stand machtse nen soliden Eindruck, jedoch "in Action" noch nicht getestet.


----------



## T!ll (1. Februar 2010)

Hab mal etwas am PC rumgespielt....was meint ihr? Schön oder bäääh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biesa (1. Februar 2010)

Das Schaltwerk ist schon der Kategorie BÄÄÄH zuzuordnen


----------



## Tobirace (1. Februar 2010)

Naja ist halt geschmackssache aber ich find die orginalen silbernen decals echt gut passend


----------



## T!ll (1. Februar 2010)

@biesa: Da geb ich dir Recht, kann das nicht so gut mit dem Bilder bearbeiten


----------



## Sera (1. Februar 2010)

n bisschen grell das Orange für meinen Geschmack. Wenn, dann würde ich auch die blauen "Rädchen" der Foxgabel und des Dämpfer miteloxieren. Fände ich dann insgesamt stimmiger...


----------



## MelleD (1. Februar 2010)

Erinnert mich gerade an das von Martina H. von der Farbzusammenstellung. Ist hier auch drin, nen paar Seiten zurück. 
Würde wenn das Schaltwerk nur das Schaltauge nehmen. Mit den Einstellschrauben für Gabel und Dämpfer find ich ne schöne Idee. Wenn du noch nen Laden findest, der die Farbe hat: vielleicht Kettenblattschrauben, machen auch viel aus.


----------



## Tobirace (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn du so ins detail gehst passt der rotton vom sattelstützenkopf und von der tauchrohraufnahme nicht wirklich zum orange


----------



## chaz (1. Februar 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hab mal etwas am PC rumgespielt....was meint ihr? Schön oder bäääh?


Würg...


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (1. Februar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk ist schon der Kategorie BÄÄÄH zuzuordnen



Jo, der Schriftzug sieht echt gut aus auf dem schwarzen Rahmen, aber das Schaltwerk... ist für mich das selbe No-Go wie lackierte Bremssättel bei Porsche und Co.


----------



## T!ll (1. Februar 2010)

Ich denke ich bleib beim original-Schriftzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (1. Februar 2010)

biesa schrieb:


> Naja, is ja nicht das orgi Logo, find den originalen Font dennoch besser(Farbe mal aussen vor gelassen)



Finde auch den Original-Schriftzug ziemlich mies. Da gefiehl mir der Vorvorgänger viel besser. Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo man den noch bekommen könnte?


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Februar 2010)

das schaltwerk ist too much...
nur das schaltauge wäre noch im rahmen, wenn du dann dabei bist auch die restlichen aluteile schwarz oder orange machen lassen....(gabel, sa'stü....)


----------



## paradisoinferno (1. Februar 2010)

Tim, Dein ernst?

Finde gerade das aktuelle Logo klar, kantig und schnörkellos, eben wie das Canyon Design.

Das alte mit den dicken und runden Lettern erinnert mich doch mehr an Baumarkt oder aber an die Schweizer Namensvetter.

Lies nochmal Biesas Beitrag, ich glaub er hats anders gemeint


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hab mal etwas am PC rumgespielt....was meint ihr? Schön oder bäääh?



schmeiss erstmal Klingel und Hörnchen in die Tonne, dann diskutieren wir über farbige Labels


----------



## jaamaa (2. Februar 2010)

Vergesst aber nicht wozu das Teil da ist, nämlich zum Biken! Und da sehen Aufkleber schon mal so aus...............








.


----------



## biesa (2. Februar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> schmeiss erstmal Klingel und Hörnchen in die Tonne, dann diskutieren wir über farbige Labels



Touché


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (2. Februar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> schmeiss erstmal Klingel und Hörnchen in die Tonne, dann diskutieren wir über farbige Labels


Und wenn man sich gleich ´ne bunte Klingel und bunte Hörnchen dranschraubt....?


----------



## Schmok (2. Februar 2010)

meiner einer zb.
 mag es wenn Bikes optisch, sichtlich verschlissen
 aber die Technik sehr gut gepflegt ist  
und sich alles auf´s wesendliche beschränkt
( die Barends kommen mir aber trotzdem je nach einsatz drann  ) 
Die gepimpten Bikes hier mag ich trotzdem  
nur nich grad selbst fahr`n , würd mich nur unnötig auf´m trail verunsichern 
aber weiter so , more pic´s


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> und wenn man sich gleich ´ne bunte klingel und bunte hörnchen dranschraubt....?



no go!


----------



## T!ll (2. Februar 2010)

Hörnchen sind schon lange runter, das Bild is schon was älter.
Klingel bleibt dran


----------



## Webwebs (2. Februar 2010)

Also gerade die Hörnchen find ich jetzt nicht so schlimm. Ich versteh diese Abneigung nicht. Liegt wohl an meinem vortgeschrittenen Alter. Gerade auf längeren Touren sind die Dinger für mich unverzichtbar.


----------



## tom23" (2. Februar 2010)

mal schauen, wann die erste PN bei mir eintrudelt 

heute abend seh ich, ob ich mich vermessen hab


----------



## MelleD (2. Februar 2010)

Wieso PN?
Was hast denn mit den Schriftzügen vor?


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> *Hörnchen sind schon lange runter*, das Bild is schon was älter.
> Klingel bleibt dran



mildernde Umstände 

Klingel ist unnötig, ich ruf immer "klinlelingeling..." wenn ich mich Fußgängern näher. Wird meistens ganz lustig aufgenommen ;-)


----------



## Rines (2. Februar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> mildernde Umstände
> 
> Klingel ist unnötig, ich ruf immer "klinlelingeling..." wenn ich mich Fußgängern näher. Wird meistens ganz lustig aufgenommen ;-)



Wofür gibs Hammerschmidt *ratter*ratter*ratter*


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> Wofür gibs Hammerschmidt *ratter*ratter*ratter*



oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedhuem (2. Februar 2010)

Richtig!! Dafür wird meine auch immer verwendet! Ist zwar nicht so lustig wie "klingeldingel" zu rufen, aber es hilft genau so. 

Grüße


----------



## tom23" (2. Februar 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Wieso PN?
> Was hast denn mit den Schriftzügen vor?



gar nüscht, aber bei der Überklebemode derzeit will bestimmt jemand haben.
ich hab soviele gemacht, falls ich mich verklebe.

that's it

edit: na ja, gar nüscht ist Schmarrn, draufkleben halt

Gruß, tom


----------



## Matzell (2. Februar 2010)

@ tom23"
lass das mal Canyon sehen  
die Freuen sich da nicht so Drüber ^^ aber wirst schon dein fett weg bekommen  
hab ich auch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> Wofür gibs Hammerschmidt *ratter*ratter*ratter*


In Verbindung mit einem Hope Freilauf dürfte sich das ja fast wie ein 2-Takt-Mopped anhören


----------



## sirphillmo (2. Februar 2010)

muss mich ja outen und sagen, dass ich lange drüber nachgedacht habe warum die so laut knattern muss.....aber naja...irgendwann hat es auch bei mir gerattert.


----------



## Rines (2. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> In Verbindung mit einem Hope Freilauf dürfte sich das ja fast wie ein 2-Takt-Mopped anhören


Ja die Hope sind neu^^ 
Bin noch net im Sommer gefahren bin ma gespannt
ich glaub wenn ich ne Klingel dran hab geht die im geknatter unter


----------



## tom23" (2. Februar 2010)

Matzell schrieb:


> @ tom23"
> lass das mal Canyon sehen
> die Freuen sich da nicht so Drüber ^^ aber wirst schon dein fett weg bekommen
> hab ich auch.



Canyon bekommt es nicht auf die Reihe, sich nicht von selbst auflösende Decals auf das Rad zu bekommen. Ich hab einen Haufen Kohle in die Karre gesteckt und habe ein Recht auf ein schönes bike, basta.

Jetzt sieht es besser aus


----------



## Matzell (2. Februar 2010)

sobald dud amit geld machst wird canyon dir nen Riegel vor schieben


----------



## tom23" (2. Februar 2010)

genau, und weil ich das vorhabe und saublöd bin, mach ich das im streng geheimen Canyon Forum...

wie schon gesagt, es geht darum, zerfetzte silberne und rote decals zu beseitigen.
ich verkaufe die Dinger nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matzell (2. Februar 2010)

ah oke oke 
musst aber nicht gleich so Patzig reagieren 
keep on smiling


----------



## Maschsa (3. Februar 2010)

*Mein neues AM 8.0 in Gr. L*





Änderungen:
- Sattelstütze: KS I950 mit SelbstbauRemote
- Sattel: Allay Racing Sport 2.1
- Griffe: Ergon GX2

Weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie.


----------



## tom23" (3. Februar 2010)

Matzell schrieb:


> sobald dud amit geld machst wird canyon dir nen Riegel vor schieben



ne ja is klar. Die erste PN von einem anderen user war nach dem Motto: was willst du haben? Und dann dein Kommentar, der nahelegt, ich würde Geld machen wollen.

Wer's wissen will:
Canyon Logo ist als Vektordatei zum download verfügbar. Schrift in der Höhe (auf meinem 2008er Rahmen) von 4,2 auf 4,3cm proportional raufskalieren und beim Werbetechniker des Vertrauens aus Oracal 751C plotten lassen, in meinem Fall schwarz glänzend.

Danach bemerken, dass durch ein Raufskalieren teilweise minimal Ecken nach oben und unten gleichzeitig wandern und den Original Font freigeben und sich ärgern-> also am besten die Sache noch ein bisschen fetter machen, wenn ihr nicht stundenlang rubbeln wollt, wie ich an meinem Oberrohr.

irgendwie stürzt mir der Fotoupload ständig ab, leider kein Beweisfoto gerade.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Luzifer (3. Februar 2010)

So ein klitzekleines bisschen freu ich mich ja schon auf den Frühling...


----------



## criscross (3. Februar 2010)

mal nen echt schickes Bike hier 

was sind denn das für Laufräder ?


----------



## Tim777 (3. Februar 2010)

Matzell schrieb:


> @ tom23"
> lass das mal Canyon sehen
> die Freuen sich da nicht so Drüber ^^ aber wirst schon dein fett weg bekommen
> hab ich auch.



wieso, etwa wegen copyright? Die können doch froh sein, wenn einer für sie wirbt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (3. Februar 2010)

Maschsa, ein richtig schönes AM. Was für ne Schrittlänge hast Du?

Luzifer, auf den Frühling freue ich mich auch schon so unglaublich. Ich saß seit drei Wochen nicht mehr auf meinem Rad. Bei uns im Wald war die ersten Wochenenden des Jahres alles total vereist. Jetzt liegt einfach zu viel Schnee...


----------



## tom23" (3. Februar 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> wieso, etwa wegen copyright? Die können doch froh sein, wenn einer für sie wirbt.



eben! Leider schlechtes Handyfoto, ich finds gut.


----------



## MelleD (3. Februar 2010)

tom23";6803415 schrieb:
			
		

> ne ja is klar. Die erste PN von einem anderen user war nach dem Motto: was willst du haben? Und dann dein Kommentar, der nahelegt, ich würde Geld machen wollen.


 
Er hat es nur nett gemeint, quasi als kleinen Hinweis.

Und ich wollte nur nachfragen, aus dem selben Grund. Auch nur nett gemeint... 

Sind doch nur nette Leute hier


----------



## tom23" (3. Februar 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Er hat es nur nett gemeint, quasi als kleinen Hinweis.
> 
> Und ich wollte nur nachfragen, aus dem selben Grund. Auch nur nett gemeint...
> 
> Sind doch nur nette Leute hier




hi,

und weil ich auch nett bin, hab ich oben beschrieben, wie man es machen kann , wir Bayern (ok, ich) haben halt einen eigenen "Charme", nix für ungut.
Wie ich meine, ganz gut geworden.

Das Radl sah einfach durch die sich ablösenden Decals nur noch shitty aus.
Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Maschsa (3. Februar 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Maschsa, ein richtig schönes AM. Was für ne Schrittlänge hast Du?(



Habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm


----------



## unchained (3. Februar 2010)

tom, das sieht richtig geil aus. ich überleg auch ob ich mir solche aufkleber zulegen soll.


----------



## tom23" (3. Februar 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> tom, das sieht richtig geil aus. ich überleg auch ob ich mir solche aufkleber zulegen soll.



ich würd dir ein paar schenken, aber wie gesagt sind die am Limit fast zu klein, würde bei deinem Putzwahn auf jeden Fall für eine aufgeräumte Optik sorgen


----------



## unchained (3. Februar 2010)

tom23";6804184 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd dir ein paar schenken, aber wie gesagt sind die am Limit fast zu klein, würde bei deinem Putzwahn auf jeden Fall für eine aufgeräumte Optik sorgen



Danke, weiß ich sehr zu schätzen 

jaaa mittlerweile steht es wunderbar sauber in seiner Garage  und wartet auf eine trockene Ausfahrt. Dann werde ich mich mal selbst ransetzen müssen und zu nem Aufkleberladen stiefeln.


----------



## Rines (3. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> mal nen echt schickes Bike hier
> 
> was sind denn das für Laufräder ?



wenn ich das richtig sehe sind das Wheels Bike 4000 Laufräder. Hat ein Kumpel von mir auch auf seinem Xc HT. Sehr schicke dinge


----------



## criscross (3. Februar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig sehe sind das Wheels Bike 4000 Laufräder. Hat ein Kumpel von mir auch auf seinem Xc HT. Sehr schicke dinge


 
wer hat die denn im Programm, 

bzw. wo kann man die kaufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (3. Februar 2010)

criscross schrieb:


> wer hat die denn im Programm,
> 
> bzw. wo kann man die kaufen ?



Also kaufen würd ich die vll net^^ 
Kosten 800 der satz... 
Der Kumpel hat das Rad von eifelpower machen lassen. da haben die den geordert. Kannst ja mal da anrufen und fragen wie man daran kommt. 

Das is die Hp


----------



## criscross (3. Februar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> Also kaufen würd ich die vll net^^
> Kosten 800 der satz...
> Der Kumpel hat das Rad von eifelpower machen lassen. da haben die den geordert. Kannst ja mal da anrufen und fragen wie man daran kommt.
> 
> Das is die Hp


 

sind ja schon was besonderes,
 aber der Preis von 887  leider auch. 

danke für deine hilfe.


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Februar 2010)

So nun fahrtauglich...

Vor einem Monat einen Grand CF in M geordert und meine Teile des Attention dafür
benutzt.

Schaltung ist komplett noch XT wird aber noch komplett im Laufe des JAhres ausgewechselt. 
Ne neue Bremse in Form einer Elixir CR oder Ultimate in Weiss wäre sehr schick...
da suche ich noch nach nem guten Angebot. Schwarz-matter Schriftzug kommt auch noch 

So wie die Züge, kommen die Bremsschläuche auch in weiss, da diese eh nun zu lang und irgendwie nicht ins Bild passen.

Nebenbei, weiss Jmd wo ich die Klammern  für die Leitungen herbekomme? Habe bislang in keinem Shop welche gefunden.
Zumindest nicht ohne die Halter...

Neuer Laufradsatz kommt spätestens in nem Monat.. 240s mit Americain Classic
Nja..eigentlich kann noch alles gewechselt werden um unter >9kg zu kommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie sehen so Hobel für mich immer wie Bahnfahrräder aus *brrrr* aber hat auf seie Art auch einen gewissen Charme 

Ganz wichtige Sache (falls nicht schon geschenen): Bremsleitung vorne gescheit verlegen!! Am besten auf der Innenseite, aber was noch viel wichtiger ist - gescheit mit Kabelbindern festzurren!



ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nebenbei, weiss Jmd wo ich die Klammern  für die Leitungen herbekomme? Habe bislang in keinem Shop welche gefunden.
> Zumindest nicht ohne die Halter...


Welche meinst du denn? Die, die auf diese Sockel drauf kommen, durch die man (wenn man keine Klammern hat) einen Kabelbinder durchziehen kann?


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> So wie die Züge, kommen die Bremsschläuche auch in weiss, da diese eh nun zu lang und irgendwie nicht ins Bild passen.



Kommen ja am Wochenende eh NEUE!! 




ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nebenbei, weiss Jmd wo ich die Klammern  für die Leitungen herbekomme? Habe bislang in keinem Shop welche gefunden.
> Zumindest nicht ohne die Halter..



Kabelbinder find ich nun keine Dauerlösung, und da sind Klammern
einfach die saubere und immer verwendbare Lösung.


----------



## Rines (4. Februar 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Neuer Laufradsatz kommt spätestens in nem Monat.. 240s mit Americain Classic
> Nja..eigentlich kann noch alles gewechselt werden um unter >9kg zu kommen.



Änders de die Bremscheiben dann auch? Sind doch schwimmende oder?? Sind doch schwerer als "normale"


----------



## .t1mo (4. Februar 2010)

Ich finds genial! Habe ich ja auch schon im "weiße Kunstwerke" Thread gesagt. 

Das Rahmenset ist doch sicherlich eines von 2009 aus dem Outlet oder? Das aktuelle gibt es ja leider nur noch in Team "Lackierung"


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> Änders de die Bremscheiben dann auch? Sind doch schwimmende oder?? Sind doch schwerer als "normale"




90Gr. ?!  schwer !?!? ...und ich bleibe def. bei 160/160 (90kg) 



.t1mo schrieb:


> Ich finds genial! Habe ich ja auch schon im "weiße  Kunstwerke" Thread gesagt.
> Das Rahmenset ist doch sicherlich eines von 2009 aus dem Outlet oder?  Das aktuelle gibt es ja leider nur noch in Team "Lackierung"



Japp, hätte auch gern in "Team" gehabt zumal er dann auch mal eben 150-200gr. leichter gewesen wäre 
aber leider zu spät gewesen.


----------



## DJayBee (4. Februar 2010)

Kurze Frage bezüglich des Grand Canyon CFs
Vorne Rocket Ron & hinten Racing Ralph 
Macht man das nicht normal anders rum oder zumindest gleich? Also den stärker profilierten Reifen nach Vorne wegen dem Kurvengrip?
Oder ist das bei den CrossCountry-Rädern so wegen dem Vortrieb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (4. Februar 2010)

Der RoRo hat doch mehr Grip als der RaRa.  Von daher hat er es doch genau richtig montiert.


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2010)

Darüber hinaus werden es eh Race King SS 2.2


----------



## Jogi (4. Februar 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus werden es eh Race King SS 2.2



dann nimm mal immer schön ne Luftpumpe mit und Ersatzschläuche


----------



## DJayBee (4. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Der RoRo hat doch mehr Grip als der RaRa.  Von daher hat er es doch genau richtig montiert.



upps... ok dann hat sich meine Frage in derTat erledigt 
dann hatte ich das die ganze Zeit falsch im Kopf
Danke


----------



## Groudon (4. Februar 2010)

Ich fahre den Race King SS 2.2 am Hinterrad und hatte in 1000 km bisher 2 Pannen. xD

Zudem würde ich sowas eh lieber Tubeless fahren. Da kannste mit dem Reifen erstainlich weit runter - habe bei 85kg MIT Schlauch 1.9bar hinten!


----------



## Jogi (4. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Race King SS 2.2 am Hinterrad und hatte in 1000 km bisher 2 Pannen. xD
> 
> Zudem würde ich sowas eh lieber Tubeless fahren. Da kannste mit dem Reifen erstainlich weit runter - habe bei 85kg MIT Schlauch 1.9bar hinten!



ich hatte beim letzten AX den Mtn King SS in 2.4" hinten drauf und hatt fast täglich nen Platten 
Aufm Hometrail hats ihn dann ganz zerfetzt, in das Loch konnte ich dann meinen Daumen reinstecken  soviel zum Thema SS
Die RQ in tubeless liegen bereit, sobald die FA/NN Kombi runter ist kommen die drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Kommen ja am Wochenende eh NEUE!!


Oh, hatte überlesen, dass die Bremsleitungen auch neu kommen. Und wenn sie eh zu lang sin, ist der Aufwand auch nur ein bisschen unnötig und nicht völlig 




ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Kabelbinder find ich nun keine Dauerlösung, und da sind Klammern
> einfach die saubere und immer verwendbare Lösung.


Ja, die Klammern sind schon die schönere Lösung. Ich hab die aus dem Bikeladen um die Ecke...


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh, hatte überlesen, dass die Bremsleitungen auch neu kommen. Und wenn sie eh zu lang sin, ist der Aufwand auch nur ein bisschen unnötig und nicht völlig



Doppelt hält besser?  




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, die Klammern sind schon die schönere Lösung. Ich hab die aus dem Bikeladen um die Ecke...



Joa dann werd ich das auch mal tun 

Arbeitskollege fährt nun auch schon seit längerem RK SS 2.2 tube im Tageseinsatz.
Hatte auch noch keine PAnnen... ich lass mich mal überraschen !!  Werde auch 100gr Maxxis und Conti SS Schläuche unter die Lupe nehmen.

Die alten RaRa 07 mit weissem Rand waren müll!!! und dafür nichtmal
deutlich unter 400gr. Den aktuellen RaRa und RoRo noch keine 100km.. ich bin gespannt. Tubeless werd ich auch mal den Dauertest unterziehen.
Jeweils mit beiden Sätzen


----------



## Canyon-Paul (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo Canyon-Gemeide 
ich meine,  hier vor Ewigkeiten eine PDF gesehen zu haben, wie man das Hauptlager vom Nerve AM/ES wechseln kann. Leider kann ich die nirgend finden. Kann es sein, dass jemand die Anleitung auf dem Rechner gespeichert hat oder mir jemand einen Hinweis geben könnte, wo ich die Datei finden kann? 
Ich wäre überaus dankbar 
Tut mir leid, die Galerie dafür misbraucht zu haben, aber Bilder werden folgen, sobald ich Zeit finde biken zu gehen =)


----------



## Rines (4. Februar 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> 90Gr. ?!  schwer !?!? ...und ich bleibe def. bei 160/160 (90kg)


ich hab gemeint das die schwerer als normale sind? aber 90g is ja nichts...


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Februar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> ich hab gemeint das die schwerer als normale sind? aber 90g is ja nichts...



Nönö... 90gr. sind sogar die schwersten 
die schwarzen und die älteren ohne WaveDEsign Gedöns liegen
bei 84-86gramm


----------



## shortygonzalez (5. Februar 2010)

Ihr diskutiert hier jetzt bitte net um 4 Gramm????? 
Dann würde ich lieber beim Frühstück eine Haferflocke weniger essen :-D


----------



## Rines (5. Februar 2010)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert hier jetzt bitte net um 4 Gramm?????
> Dann würde ich lieber beim Frühstück eine Haferflocke weniger essen :-D


----------



## Tobirace (5. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich würd gern mal vom fachpublikum wissen, ob die 2008er nerves einen semi integrierten steuersatz brauchen und ob die rahmenmaße denen der 2009er entsprechen.
Ich liebäugle nämlich mit einem rahmen aus dem canyon-outlet.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2010)

Tobirace schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würd gern mal vom fachpublikum wissen, ob die 2008er nerves einen semi integrierten steuersatz brauchen und ob die rahmenmaße denen der 2009er entsprechen.
> Ich liebäugle nämlich mit einem rahmen aus dem canyon-outlet.



Ja.
Ja.
Denk dran, die 2008er haben den alten Hinterbau.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Februar 2010)

die zweite antwort wäre nein.
2009 gab es doch die neuen rahmen. da ist mehr als nur der hinterbau anders.

edit: achso, die maße... keine ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobirace (5. Februar 2010)

Danke euch.
Bringt der neue hinterbau große vorteile in den fahreigenschaften, sodass man sich doch lieber ein 2009 modell gönnen sollte. Ich meine hier z.b. die verwindungssteife oder anti-squat-kinematik. Klar im labor ist das alles messbar aber im gelände???


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. Februar 2010)

kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber er bringt jedenfalls den vorteil, dass dicke reifen nicht mehr das sitzrohr berühren gegen ende des federwegs.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (5. Februar 2010)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon-Gemeide
> ich meine,  hier vor Ewigkeiten eine PDF gesehen zu haben, wie man das Hauptlager vom Nerve AM/ES wechseln kann. Leider kann ich die nirgend finden. Kann es sein, dass jemand die Anleitung auf dem Rechner gespeichert hat oder mir jemand einen Hinweis geben könnte, wo ich die Datei finden kann?
> Ich wäre überaus dankbar
> Tut mir leid, die Galerie dafür misbraucht zu haben, aber Bilder werden folgen, sobald ich Zeit finde biken zu gehen =)



Der User _"Lelles0815"_ hat diese PDF erstellt. Das Teil ist genial. Hab danach auch schon die Lager getauscht. Klappt super.
Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5853713&postcount=1
Funktioniert aber nur bis Bj. 2008. Ab 2009 ist die Lagerung anders.


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz wichtige Sache (falls nicht schon geschenen): Bremsleitung vorne gescheit verlegen!! Am besten auf der Innenseite, aber was noch viel wichtiger ist - gescheit mit Kabelbindern festzurren!



Besser so ?!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Februar 2010)

Nein, die Leitung soll zwischen Speichen und Gabel langlaufen, nicht an der Außenseite der Gabel.


----------



## Groudon (5. Februar 2010)

Ach kommt. So eine Krümelkackerei!!

Wenn es ihm so zusagt, soll er es bitte so lassen.  Man baut ein Bike für SICH, was anderen gefallen KANN, aber nicht MUSS. 

Ich finds toll so.


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Februar 2010)

Check, alles is gut!
Jetz is alles da wo es sein soll  THX!!


----------



## HelixBonus (5. Februar 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Check, alles is gut!
> Jetz is alles da wo es sein soll  THX!!



Also ich find's ja klasse, obwohl ich mehr auf's Grobe stehe,

Daher mein Beitrag zu diesem Thread:





09er AM 6.0, umgebaut auf XTR Antrieb, Laufräder aus NoTubes ZTR Flow Felgen, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, Acros A-Hub74 Naben und Tubless Kit, Easton Carbon Lenker, XTR Pedale und Specialized Phenom Gel Sattel.

Von 13,6 auf 12,5 kg runtergehungert.


----------



## Blackwater Park (5. Februar 2010)

falsches bike gekauft? ein AM 9.0 kostet 900,- mehr als das 6.0 und ist laut canyon leichter als dein jetziges. was haben denn die umbauten gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelixBonus (5. Februar 2010)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> falsches bike gekauft? ein AM 9.0 kostet 900,- mehr als das 6.0 und ist laut canyon leichter als dein jetziges. was haben denn die umbauten gekostet?



Also
a: unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Werksangabe stimmt (was bei meinem leider nicht der Fall war) sind die 12,45 kg ohne Pedale gemeint, meins ist damit quasi knappe 300 Gramm leichter
b: das Rad war zum schroten gedacht. hätte mit mal vorher einer erzählt, wieviel spaß 140 mm machen - bergauf wie bergab - hätte ich auch mehr investiert aber
c: macht selber bauen viiiiel mehr Spaß als fertig kaufen

Da hängen jetzt deutlich mehr Emotionen dran!


----------



## markusunterwegs (5. Februar 2010)

... und schliesslich ist der Bock schon eingefahren und die roten Sapim Polyax Alu Nippel passen so gut zu der roten Raufasertapete....


----------



## HelixBonus (5. Februar 2010)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> ... und schliesslich ist der Bock schon eingefahren und die roten Sapim Polyax Alu Nippel passen so gut zu der roten Raufasertapete....



Endlich mal einer mit Geschmack!


----------



## ChrizZZz (6. Februar 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> .
> .
> c: macht selber bauen viiiiel mehr Spaß als fertig kaufen
> 
> Da hängen jetzt deutlich mehr Emotionen dran!




Generation Lego  aag ich da nur!!

Bike is Top


----------



## knuspi (6. Februar 2010)

Darf man fragen was dich die schönen Laufräder gekostet haben?  Und wo hast du die bestellt/gekauft?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ach kommt. So eine Krümelkackerei!!



Keine Krümelkackerei, eher ein gut gemeinter Tip. Einmal langgelegt und die Bremsleitung ist durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (6. Februar 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> hätte mit mal vorher einer erzählt, *wieviel spaß 140 mm machen *- bergauf wie bergab - hätte ich auch mehr investiert



*That's right!!!*


----------



## biesa (6. Februar 2010)

Will mein AM nicht mehr gegen mein GC AL tauschen


----------



## HelixBonus (6. Februar 2010)

knuspi schrieb:


> Darf man fragen was dich die schönen Laufräder gekostet haben?  Und wo hast du die bestellt/gekauft?



Handmade von light wolf für 760 Eur inkl. montiertem Tubless Kit, Milch und Versand. Gewicht liegt nachgewogen bei 1658 Gramm in der 9mm Achsen-Version.


----------



## knuspi (6. Februar 2010)

Hui, ganz schön saftiger Preis  Da such ich mir glaub ich dir doch lieber was anderes. Aber Danke für die Info.


----------



## markusunterwegs (6. Februar 2010)

Die Info war umsonst!

Gerade entdeckt. Verzeihung  Muss ich einfach posten...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp42j5-vmSA&feature=related"]YouTube- Telefonverarsche 11[/ame]


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Februar 2010)

so was von alt... der post war umsonst...


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2010)

@ ChrizZZz: Samy hat mir die Anwort schon vorweggenommen  Falls die Leitung auch jetzt noch im mittleren Bereich des Tauchrohrs in so einer Schlaufe liegt, mach besser dort auch noch einen Kabelbinder dran.


----------



## T!ll (7. Februar 2010)

Mein Radel mit neuer Gabel 





Jetzt müsste nur noch der Schnee aus dem Wald verschwinden


----------



## biesa (7. Februar 2010)

Was war vorher? Wieso wechsel?


----------



## T!ll (7. Februar 2010)

Vorher war ne F100 drin, jetzt ist's ne F120 
Die passt vom Federweg her einfach besser in das Rad, weil hinten hats 115mm.
Hab die außerdem recht günstig bekommen, die F100 ist jetzt am Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (7. Februar 2010)

Heute hatte ich nun endlich mal Zeit mein Nerve AM standesgemäß einzuweihen. Leider war der Schnee teilweise doch noch zu hoch. Aber insgesamt hat es sau viel Spaß gemacht.




Ein kleines Panoramabild habe ich auch gemacht. Allerdings nichts besonderes und mein Nerve nur am Sattel zu erkennen (welche asap getauscht wird, da bekommt man ja sonstwas von)


----------



## decline (7. Februar 2010)

was ist das für ein helm?


----------



## Sera (7. Februar 2010)

das ist ein KED Neo Visor ( http://is.gd/7TppT )


----------



## PiR4Te (7. Februar 2010)

Wie hat sich denn deine Federgabel verhalten?  

Hat der SAG während der Fahrt zugenommen??  Sonstige eindrücke??

Gruss


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Februar 2010)

Wenigstens noch Schnee  
Dank eingeweichtem Boden kommt man hier nicht einmal den kleinsten "Hügel" hoch.
NUR Matsch gehabt, Da war nach 1,5 std. Schicht.


----------



## BeneG (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin seit ein paar Tagen auch stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Nerve XC 8.0. Und bevor es heute im Eis/Matsch eingeweiht wurde (wahnsinn...), kamm es gestern Abend noch sauber vor die Kamera. Look at this, its worth watching!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26530


----------



## Schmok (8. Februar 2010)

@BeneG dein Bild mit der nr. IMG 0005 ist wirklich klasse  weiter so


----------



## .t1mo (8. Februar 2010)

Tolle Bilder BeneG!


----------



## unchained (8. Februar 2010)

Gibts hier jemanden mit nem Al 9.0 der mal ein  paar Bilder posten mag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (8. Februar 2010)

Hier geht's lang zum AL 9.0 SL


----------



## iceage2000 (8. Februar 2010)

Schöne Bilder von euren Bikes. Da bedauere ich es ja beinahe, mir ein Nicolai u. kein Canyon gekauft zu haben.


----------



## T!ll (8. Februar 2010)

Wehe das liest der Kalle


----------



## Sera (8. Februar 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Wie hat sich denn deine Federgabel verhalten?
> 
> Hat der SAG während der Fahrt zugenommen??  Sonstige eindrücke??
> 
> Gruss



Ob sich der SAG verändert hat, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Hatte ich nicht drauf geachtet. Ansonsten war eigentlich alles in Ordnung. Bremsen gehören noch richtig eingebremst, greifen aber so schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Strider (10. Februar 2010)

Ich hoffe der Würfel bekommt hier Asyl.
Die Aufhängung wird noch etwas perfektioniert wenn ich mal wieder bei einem baumarkt vorbeikomme.


----------



## Tobirace (10. Februar 2010)

Ich habe noch eine fachfrage ans canyon-kollegium. Sorry aber ich denke hier in der canyon galerie bin ich nicht ganz sooo falsch. 
Haben die 2009er nerve rahmen ein durchgängiges 11/5 steuerrohr oder ist es nur unten 11/5 und oben 11/8. Es geht mir hierbei um die steuersatzfrage.
Dank an die gemeinde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Februar 2010)

die thematische nähe zur galerie müsstest du mir noch erklären... 
es ist ein tapered steuerrohr, genau wie bei den 2010ern.


----------



## sirphillmo (10. Februar 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Würfel bekommt hier Asyl.
> Die Aufhängung wird noch etwas perfektioniert wenn ich mal wieder bei einem baumarkt vorbeikomme.



Die Wand ist doch nich immer der beste Bike-Parkplatz in jeder Wohnung 






mfg


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (10. Februar 2010)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> Die Wand ist doch nich immer der beste Bike-Parkplatz in jeder Wohnung
> mfg



Wenn man das Rad entweder gar nicht oder nur in Zeiten der absoluten Dürre benutzt meinetwegen, ansonsten würden mich die Schlammspritzer auf meinen Möbeln oder dem Parkett stören


----------



## sirphillmo (10. Februar 2010)

ich habe auch in 3 zimmern parkett und dielen im flur.....aber ein glück habe ich auch noch ein "abtropf"-küche ;-) 
(wenns es ganz schlimm ist kommt es erstmal in die garage)


----------



## .t1mo (11. Februar 2010)

Strider, Dein oranges Nerve mit der HS ist so geil. Da konnte ich mich schon auf den Bildern der Eurobike nicht satt sehen...

Hast Du noch mehr Bilder?

EDIT: ist das XL?


----------



## Rines (11. Februar 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Würfel bekommt hier Asyl.
> Die Aufhängung wird noch etwas perfektioniert wenn ich mal wieder bei einem baumarkt vorbeikomme.



Fährs du alle 3 Räder?


----------



## Strider (11. Februar 2010)

Das XC gehört meiner Frau. Das Cube werde ich wohl nicht mehr so viel fahren. 
Das AM HS ist in XL.


----------



## .t1mo (11. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Info


----------



## nismo2002 (11. Februar 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Würfel bekommt hier Asyl.
> Die Aufhängung wird noch etwas perfektioniert wenn ich mal wieder bei einem baumarkt vorbeikomme.



Sehr nett anzuschauen! kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild machen, wie du die Einhakung in die Pedale gelöst hast? Danke!

 Vorallem das AM in orange ist wirklich lecker!


----------



## sirphillmo (12. Februar 2010)

ich tippe er hat diese lÃ¶sung genommen:

http://www.amazon.de/Wandhalter-zum..._1_11?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1265956530&sr=8-11

gibts auch noch von no-name fÃ¼r um die 7â¬. 

mfg sirphillmo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (12. Februar 2010)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> ich tippe er hat diese lösung genommen:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Wandhalter-zum..._1_11?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1265956530&sr=8-11
> 
> ...



Genau die habe ich. Dann braucht man nur noch kleine Winkel oder ähnliches fürs Vorderrad um das ganze im Gleichgewicht zu halten. Und in der Wohnung empfiehlt es sich irgendwas hinter die Räder zu hängen damit die Wand nicht ruiniert wird. Bei mir sind das Seiten aus dem Bike Kalender. Mache die tage Nochmal ein Photo von der fertigen Lösung


----------



## Terrier (12. Februar 2010)

@ Strider, hättest du vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Bilder von dem AM in orange?


----------



## Strider (12. Februar 2010)

Momentan nicht, kann aber auch nochmal welche machen. Aber nur in der Wohnung momentan 
An irgendwas speziellem interesse? (Das beste Foto ist m.E. immer noch das auf der canyon seite  )


----------



## Terrier (12. Februar 2010)

Achso, mich würde mal interessieren wie die Farbe draußen aussieht.


----------



## Strider (12. Februar 2010)

Hier liegen 25 cm schnee-salz matsche in der stadt. Da möchte ich nicht drin rumfahren


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Torque FRX 9.0 LTD:


----------



## Terrier (12. Februar 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Hier liegen 25 cm schnee-salz matsche in der stadt. Da möchte ich nicht drin rumfahren


Ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen  Bis ich letztes Jahr mein neues Canyon das erste mal eingesaut hab, hat auch etwas gedauert. Und bei dem Schneematsch muss das auch nicht sein .

Aber ich bin ja noch bisschen länger hier im Forum, das drängt jetz nicht


----------



## Rines (12. Februar 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Das XC gehört meiner Frau. Das Cube werde ich wohl nicht mehr so viel fahren.
> Das AM HS ist in XL.



Achso hab mich gewundert weil die 3 sich ja nicht so stark voneinander unterscheiden oder? Also im sinner ein HT AM und DH rad...


----------



## Strider (12. Februar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> Achso hab mich gewundert weil die 3 sich ja nicht so stark voneinander unterscheiden oder? Also im sinner ein HT AM und DH rad...




Richtig, obwohl das Cube noch das alte mit 100mm Federweg ist, ich denke das wird man den Unterschied schon merken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (12. Februar 2010)

Hehe, sehr geil, ne Tüte hab ich bei dem Matschwetter auch immer überm Sattel, damit der Schlamm nicht durch den Schlitz vom Sattel spritzt und der Hintern nass und kalt wird


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hehe, sehr geil, ne Tüte hab ich bei dem Matschwetter auch immer überm Sattel, damit der Schlamm nicht durch den Schlitz vom Sattel spritzt und der Hintern nass und kalt wird



LOL, okay... Bei mir hatte es den Hintergrund, dass die Büchse frisch aus dem Karton kam und ich beim Schrauben die weißen Parts nicht einsauen wollte.


----------



## Blackwater Park (12. Februar 2010)

tssss ein torque ohne dreck, da kannste ja gleich mit alkoholfreiem bier anfangen...


----------



## the donkey (12. Februar 2010)

So jetzt ist es fertig!
Andere Schnellspanner will ich noch dranmachen der Rest soll aber so bleiben.
Vorbaupos. muß noch angepaßt werden.


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Februar 2010)

Ah... und seine Stickas sind auch schon druff  Schäines Dingen!!


----------



## T!ll (12. Februar 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wulscha (12. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Torque ES 9.


----------



## Basvender (12. Februar 2010)

Wulscha schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Torque ES 9.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 181517



ist das ein umgelabelter monarch??


----------



## Gerrit1972 (12. Februar 2010)

Dieser thread ist echt super. Habe noch nie so eine Sammlung von Serienfahrrädern auf einem Haufen gesehen. Ihr macht Euch ja richtig einen Kopf ums tuning. Bitte nicht als Antwort. 
"Du Blödmann" die Räder sind so perfekt, die braucht man nicht zu tunen!!!


----------



## Wulscha (12. Februar 2010)

Basvender schrieb:


> ist das ein umgelabelter monarch??




Nein, das ist ein neuer Prototyp von Fox!


Nein, doch nicht... ist aber billiger...


----------



## ghia (12. Februar 2010)

@Wulscha: auf jeden fall ne geile idee mit dem Dämpfer wenn du im wald an jemandem vorbeifliegst sieht er den Unterschied eh nicht.


----------



## yjogam (12. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hier mein Torque FRX 9.0 LTD:



Es hängt etwas lieblos in der Luft, lässt sich aber sofort erkennen, dass es sich um ein TRAUMBIKE handelt.


----------



## -MIK- (12. Februar 2010)

Dankööö, wie gesagt, war kurz nach dem auspacken. Werde noch schönere Fotos machen...


----------



## yjogam (12. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Dankööö, wie gesagt, war kurz nach dem auspacken. Werde noch schönere Fotos machen...



Unbedingt!
Wir bitten darum!!

" Das Gehängte " ist wirklich sehr schön anzuschauen...


----------



## mas7erchief (12. Februar 2010)

Funktioniert der Monarch mit Fox-Aufkleber auch jetzt besser?


----------



## Wulscha (12. Februar 2010)

Na klar funktioniert er jetzt viel besser. Er hat gibt sich viel mehr Mühe, denn jetzt hat er ja einen Namen zu verlieren und darauf ist er stolz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmok (12. Februar 2010)

Mein Sohn fährt ein Nerve AM mit Pike und Monarch , ich fahre eins mit Talas und Rp23 , wir beneiden uns eigentlich immer wieder gegenseitig 
Ich will damit nicht sagen das der Aufkleber albern ist , jedoch halte ich den Fake für unangebracht


----------



## Tim777 (13. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hier mein Torque FRX 9.0 LTD:



gefällt mir gut. Größe M? Sieht sehr kompakt aus. Super. Würde mir evtl. mit SC noch besser gefallen oder die 40 etwas runtertraveln.

Nur den Sattel würde ich gleich tauschen, aber das weiß blau kommt echt super, also würde ich wieder nen weißen dranmachen.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Februar 2010)

Jupp, ist Größe M. Vom Radstand her ist der Bock (nachgemessen) 2cm länger als mein Tourenfully in L (allerdings von Rose). Das Oberrohr hingegen knapp 3cm kürzer. Im Moment konnte ich leider nur den Kellertest machen, da komm ich mit den Knien immer an die Holme der 40, muss noch gucken, obs in freier Wildbahn auch passiert oder obs nur ne Gewöhnung ist, da es meine erste Doppelbrückengabl ist....

Zum Sattel kann ich noch nix sagen aber der wird wahrscheinlich eher selten benutzt. 

Was meisnt mit SC? Und warum die 40 runtertraveln?


----------



## Jogi (13. Februar 2010)

SC = *S*ingle *C*rown = Einfachbrücke*
DC = *D*ouble *C*rown = Doppelbrücke*

(*Brücke wird auch Krone genannt)


----------



## -MIK- (13. Februar 2010)

Ah, danke. Ich muss gestehen, dei 40 als DC war mit ein Kaufgrund. Steh total auf das Teil...


----------



## Jogi (13. Februar 2010)

Nächster Testkandidat: Evolver ISX6


----------



## KannY (13. Februar 2010)

2 AMs von '09 im heutigen schneegestöber 









*



*Gruß


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. Februar 2010)

das copper gefällt mir immer besser, hoffentlich gibts irgendwann mal das torque in der farbe.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Februar 2010)

So, hier mal ein paar nettere Fotos von der dicken Lady:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (13. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Torque. 

Aber das autoscooter blue will mir nicht so gefallen wie das traffic white meines 09er FRX 







mfg schiltrac


----------



## unchained (13. Februar 2010)

jihaaaa schneeeee


----------



## Stefaun (13. Februar 2010)

früher war es mal ein torque fr 8.0 2008^^


----------



## -MIK- (13. Februar 2010)

Boah fett, die schwarz weiße Kombi macht mörder was her... Da noch ne weiße 36er Fox drin und es wär mein Bike.


----------



## -MIK- (13. Februar 2010)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Torque.
> 
> Aber das autoscooter blue will mir nicht so gefallen wie das traffic white meines 09er FRX



Ich  das Autoscooterblue. Als ich das Bike ausgepackt hab und mich das blaumetalic angefunkelt hat... Ach herlisch.


----------



## Temtem (13. Februar 2010)

ah einer aus wk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (13. Februar 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## Newmi (13. Februar 2010)

@ unchained

Wie immer geniale Bilder, und natürlich Blitz-Blank-Bike!!


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (14. Februar 2010)

Newmi schrieb:


> @ unchained
> 
> Wie immer geniale Bilder, und natürlich Blitz-Blank-Bike!!



Ein fast perfektes Katalog-Foto, jau 

Ein ganz akribischer Perfektionist hätte das Bike aber hinter dem Schneehaufen stehend dort hin platziert, so das man keine Fußstapfen davor auf dem Bild hat 

Und ich kann so langsam den Schnee nicht mehr sehen, wo bleibt der Klimawandel verdammt, ich will endlich raus und biken!


----------



## Schmok (14. Februar 2010)

Ich denke ein Perfektionist hätte es abgestellt und auf Neuschnee gewartet


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. Februar 2010)

Happy Birthday!
Auf den Tag genau 1 Jahr alt bzw. in meinem Besitz:






Das Bild ist aus dem letzten Jahr.


----------



## RazerFox40 (14. Februar 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> gefällt mir gut. Größe M? Sieht sehr kompakt aus. Super. Würde mir evtl. mit SC noch besser gefallen oder die 40 etwas runtertraveln.
> 
> Nur den Sattel würde ich gleich tauschen, aber das weiß blau kommt echt super, also würde ich wieder nen weißen dranmachen.




 LOOOL genau ich travel meine fourty jetzt auch runter.... *wegschmeiss*


und mein traffic weiss gefällt mir auch besser als die Kirmesbude aber naja jedem seins 

nicht böse sein ich mach nur spass


----------



## -MIK- (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo hallo hallo? Kirmesbude.... Wie kann man nur so die Gefühle verletzten. 

LOL,  ich gestehe ja, das Blau hat schon was Bonbon artiges aber ich findes echt besser als ewig das schnöde schwarz. Das weiße find ich auch interessant aber das ist mir dann wieder zuviel.


----------



## Newmi (14. Februar 2010)

zedbeeblebrox schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich kann so langsam den Schnee nicht mehr sehen, wo bleibt der Klimawandel verdammt, ich will endlich raus und biken!



Jetzt aber!! Ich komm grad vom Boarden!! Saugeil wieder!!
Bis auf Steiß, Schulter und Daumen noch alles Heile!!


----------



## Tim777 (14. Februar 2010)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> LOOOL genau ich travel meine fourty jetzt auch runter.... *wegschmeiss*
> 
> 
> und mein traffic weiss gefällt mir auch besser als die Kirmesbude aber naja jedem seins
> ...



hinter Spaß steht manchmal auch ein bißchen Ernst.

Ich kam darauf, weil mir das FRX auf dem Bild so super kompakt und wendig aussah. Da kam ich auf die Idee, das könnte ein super Hardcore-Freerider sein, und wenn ich das hätte, würde ich es auf jeden Fall mal testen, die 40 so auf 175 mm runtertraveln. Könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen (Matt Hunter fährt z.B sein Demo auch mit ner 40 auf 175 mm getravelt).

@ -MIK- schöne Bilder vom Bike im Schnee, Farbe und alles gefällt mir super (nur der Sattel gar nicht - aber das wäre ja ganz schnell erledigt, wenns Dir auch so geht wie mir).  

Viel Spaß in der neuen Saison, Tim


----------



## -MIK- (14. Februar 2010)

Ja, das vom Matt habe ich auch schon gelesen. Da ich das Bike aber im DH einsetzten will, bleibt alles erst mal so wie es ist. Sollte die dicke Lady aber mal gegen ein anderes DH Bike getauscht werden, würde ich es so machen wie Du empfohlen hast und die Büchse zum Hardcore-Freerider umbauen. Dabei auch die Gabel runter traveln.

Danke, hoffe, dass Morgen oder Übermorgen meine Aufkleber kommen, dann mach ich noch ein paar.  Aber helft mir bitte mal, was haben alle gegen den Sattel? Warum soll der getauscht werden und wo gegen würdet ihr tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirphillmo (14. Februar 2010)

ich hatte mal ein bisschen zeit und langeweile 


















mfg sirphillmo


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. Februar 2010)

in der kirmesbude?


----------



## Cortezsi (15. Februar 2010)

@sirphillmo:
Bist Du Schausteller oder gehörst Du zum "fahrendem Volk"?
Was für ein Fahrgeschäft habt Ihr? Schiffschaukel? Büchsenwerfen?


----------



## Tim777 (15. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Warum soll der getauscht werden und wo gegen würdet ihr tauschen?



Der sieht sehr komisch aus (und ist sichher auch net sehr leicht). SLR XC in weiß/schwarz könnte ich mit gut vorstellen, oder SDG Ti-fly in weiß/schwarz. Evtl Syncros AM (oder wie der heißt) auch weiß-schwarz (ist bei mir auf dem DH920 drauf, wird aber getauscht, da der auf einem Racebike net so gut wirkt und auch ein bißi schwer ist).


----------



## -MIK- (15. Februar 2010)

Och joah, is halt n Sattel. Werde es mit dem erst mal versuchen. Wenn ich mal irgendwann anfange den Bock in Sachen Gewicht zu optimieren schmeiß ich ihn runter.


----------



## sirphillmo (15. Februar 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> @sirphillmo:
> Bist Du Schausteller oder gehörst Du zum "fahrendem Volk"?
> Was für ein Fahrgeschäft habt Ihr? Schiffschaukel? Büchsenwerfen?



erwischt.....habe eine Achterbahn direkt neben -MIK-'s AUtoscooter......da Blinkt und Blitzt das die ganze zeit


----------



## Cortezsi (15. Februar 2010)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> erwischt.....habe eine Achterbahn direkt neben -MIK-'s AUtoscooter......da Blinkt und Blitzt das die ganze zeit


 Egal, einen geilen Hobel hast Du und:
Laß Dich nicht von den Schiffschaukelbremsern abziehen...


----------



## sirphillmo (15. Februar 2010)

Schiffsschaukelbremser und Schülerlotsen sind eh die Gefährlichsten !!!


----------



## Mepp (15. Februar 2010)

war heut mal wieder für 2h im schnee:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oxysept (15. Februar 2010)

2009er Grand Canyon im 2010er Schnee:


----------



## -MIK- (15. Februar 2010)

sirphillmo schrieb:


> erwischt.....habe eine Achterbahn direkt neben -MIK-'s AUtoscooter......da Blinkt und Blitzt das die ganze zeit



Cool, wenn ich ne Freifahrt bekomme, darfst Du auch mit dem Scooter...   

Deal?


----------



## mas7erchief (16. Februar 2010)

Neu sind der DHX5 und ne 180er Scheibe hinten.


----------



## Trailfrog (17. Februar 2010)

schick


----------



## .t1mo (17. Februar 2010)

Schönes Gerät!


----------



## Rines (17. Februar 2010)

Hey Trailfrog^^ wie wärs hiermit? Bald fahren ma wieder ne runde.. wenns mal wieder wärmer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefaun (17. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Boah fett, die schwarz weiße Kombi macht mörder was her... Da noch ne weiße 36er Fox drin und es wär mein Bike.



danke, danke 
für ne 36er reicht aber momentan mein taschengeld leider nicht


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Februar 2010)

schick, beide Torks


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2010)

Schmok schrieb:


> Mein Sohn fährt ein Nerve AM mit Pike und Monarch , ich fahre eins mit Talas und Rp23 , wir beneiden uns eigentlich immer wieder gegenseitig
> Ich will damit nicht sagen das der Aufkleber albern ist , jedoch halte ich den Fake für unangebracht


Also andersrum machts unter bestimmten Umständen noch eher Sinn... der Rene Wildhaber war mal mit einem Remedy unterwegs, in dem ein RP23 verbaut war, welcher (wegen Rock Shox als Sponsor) mit RS-Logos gelabelt war  Der wird gewusst haben wieso


----------



## Tim777 (17. Februar 2010)

Bild: FR 2009 mit ti-fly


----------



## RazerFox40 (17. Februar 2010)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Aber helft mir bitte mal, was haben alle gegen den Sattel? Warum soll der getauscht werden und wo gegen würdet ihr tauschen?



Ich find den Sattel klasse. wenn man mal so nur rumfährt is der super bequem! da gibts nichts! und sooooooo schwer is der auch net! 

und ok er sieht vllt. ein bisschen komisch aus aber naja, is und bleibt halt immer nur noch ein sattel mehr nicht!
mal ganz abgesehen davan fällt der wenn man das rad sieht eh nicht sonderlich auf weil die fourty so schäääään fungeld.... 

XD

bis denn


----------



## Trailfrog (17. Februar 2010)

@Rines: Auch sehr schick... Aber meins ist immernoch das tollste  vorallem nach den ganzen änderungen im Winter.

Ohja ... wenns mal wieder fahrbar ist ... düsen wir!


----------



## -MIK- (17. Februar 2010)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> mal ganz abgesehen davan fällt der wenn man das rad sieht eh nicht sonderlich auf weil die fourty so schäääään fungeld....



*gggg* an der kann ich mich auch nicht satt sehen.


----------



## Deleted 94818 (20. Februar 2010)

kleine Tour heute:


----------



## hoyma (21. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn es hier nicht so richtig hingehört:
Bei meinem Grand Canyon AL Rahmen dreht sich ein Gewindeeinsatz für den Flaschenhalter mit. Bekomme die Schraube und damit den Flaschenhalter nicht mehr ab.
Wer hat einen Tipp?


----------



## eifelkaiser (21. Februar 2010)

Auch was zum Thema ->Schnee in der Eifel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (21. Februar 2010)

hoyma schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier nicht so richtig hingehört:
> Bei meinem Grand Canyon AL Rahmen dreht sich ein Gewindeeinsatz für den Flaschenhalter mit. Bekomme die Schraube und damit den Flaschenhalter nicht mehr ab.
> *Wer hat einen Tipp*?


Ich...ins richtige Forum gehen!


----------



## timothekid (21. Februar 2010)




----------



## stone86 (21. Februar 2010)

kleines Update für meins...soll mich so durch 2010 begleiten


----------



## T!ll (24. Februar 2010)

hiermit erkläre ich die Saison für eröffnet....heute gabs die ersten Sonnenstrahlen


----------



## Temtem (24. Februar 2010)

für mich ist erstmal die saison zu ende   
aber schönes nerv


----------



## mas7erchief (24. Februar 2010)

Es hat doch noch garnich wirklich angefangen^^
was isn passiert?


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (24. Februar 2010)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Torque.
> 
> Aber das autoscooter blue will mir nicht so gefallen wie das traffic white meines 09er FRX
> 
> ...



ohhh ja die Farbkombo ist der Hammer^^


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (24. Februar 2010)

Hier nochmal mein Stitched Gear,
es kommen noch bessere Bilder und der Rest ans Bike^^


----------



## Raesfeld (24. Februar 2010)

Möchte auch mal meins zur Schau stellen. Ein Nerve XC6 2009 mit ein paar Umbauten. 
Gebt mal bitte ein Statement zu dem weißen Lenker und Vorbau ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (25. Februar 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Möchte auch mal meins zur Schau stellen. Ein Nerve XC6 2009 mit ein paar Umbauten.
> Gebt mal bitte ein Statement zu dem weißen Lenker und Vorbau ab!


Mir gefällt´s nicht. Der Vorbau hätte meiner Meinung nach gereicht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Februar 2010)

ich hätte den vorbau schwarz gelassen. gefällt mir so auch nicht.


----------



## Cortezsi (25. Februar 2010)

Jetzt noch grüne Felgen und einen roten Sattel nebst gelber Sattelstütze und lila Pedalen - dann wärs was.


----------



## kNiRpS (25. Februar 2010)

ich finde die idee mit dem weißen vorbau und lenker gar nicht so schlecht. hab selbiges bei mir am torque auch noch vor(wenn wieder geld vorhanden ist). aber ich hätte an deiner stelle dann darauf geachtet, dass es auch genau das gleiche weiß ist! auf den bildern sieht so aus als obs verschiedene farbtöne wären.


----------



## isy007 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das auch letztens mit dem WXC 3.0 meiner Frau gemacht. Lenker, Vorbau, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme, Sattel, LockOn Ringe alles in weiß.  Auf Wunsch kann ich mal Bilder machen...
Tja und nun steht das gute Stück im Keller und wird so schnell nicht mehr benutzt werden. Bei uns ist Nachwuchs unterwegs, wenn wieder "Frauenradfahrwetter" ist - lassen es die Umstände wohl nicht mehr zu!
Zumindest hat mir der Umbau Laune gemacht


----------



## Raesfeld (25. Februar 2010)

Die verschiedenen Farbtöne haben wohl mit dem Blitz zu tun, da sie vom Vorbau stärker reflektiert werden als vom Lenker.
Ich habe bisher aus dem Bekanntenkreis nur positives gehört. Also von allen, die es mal in Live gesehen haben.

@ isy007:

WUNSCH!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (25. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es ist Geschmackssache. Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht so gut. 
Aber vielleicht solltest du mal die vordere Bremsleitung zwischen Gabel und Laufrad verlegen. Könnte bei einem Sturtz so leicht beschädigt werden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist Geschmackssache. Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht so gut.


So siehts aus. Mir gefällt es sogar noch etwas weniger als "nicht so gut". Ich fand aber auch schon von Anfang an diesen Trend mit den weißen Parts am Bike freundlich gesagt zum :kotz:
Sieht vor allem bei Griffen und Sattel auch extrem schnell total verranzt aus - das ist ja bei Lenker/Vorbau wenigstens nicht der Fall. Aber wenn die Gabel mal eine gewisse Portion Dreck gesehen hat, wirkt die auch schnell gammelig.


----------



## T!ll (25. Februar 2010)

Also mir gefällts, ist mal was anderes als der schwarze Einheitsbrei.


----------



## MelleD (25. Februar 2010)

Mir ist da vorne zuviel weiß dran, entweder hinten noch was weißes oder wieder nen schwarzen Lenker oder Vorbau. So mag es mir nicht gefallen...

Hauptsache aber, dass es dir gefällt


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Februar 2010)

Hey Raesfeld
So würde mir das mit dem weißen Vorbau und Lenker auch gefallen.
Noch extremer würds mit einer weißen Felge vorne aussehen.
Wäre aber bestimmt richtig fett!



(Bild wird demnächst wieder aus meinem Album gelöscht. Die "grauen Jungs" nehmen schon genug Platz weg ;])


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Februar 2010)

Und weissem Schriftzug


----------



## Rines (25. Februar 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hey Raesfeld
> So würde mir das mit dem weißen Vorbau und Lenker auch gefallen.
> Noch extremer würds mit einer weißen Felge vorne aussehen.
> Wäre aber bestimmt richtig fett!
> ...



Is nicht grad der hit^^ zum glück nur Photoshop^^


----------



## kNiRpS (25. Februar 2010)

ich finde es is canyon-untypisch. aber schlecht nicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2010)

So etwas wie ein einfacher Verlauf oder ein Übergang a la grobem Siebdruckraster wäre vielleicht besser...


----------



## Rines (25. Februar 2010)

sagen wir mal so.. Schwarz weiss is nicht das schlimme^^ nur die Flammen 
Also en sternschauer würde mir 1000mal besser gefallen. Sieht bisschen nach A.T.U autotuning aus xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (25. Februar 2010)

War auch nur ein Vorschlag 
Mehr konnte ich in 5 Minuten (mit download, bearbeitung und upload mit Text) 
nicht hinbekommen - danach war der Kaffee durch.
Aber ihr seht zumindestens, was ich damit meine =]
Da gibt es ja unzählige Möglichkeiten: Flammen, Tribals, Pinstripping, Sternschauer,
Rasterung, Airbrush mit Motivübergang, Karomuster, blubb blubb blubb...

On-topic
@ stone86
Das GrandCanyon in Weiß/Blau hat was. Was ist das für eine Reifenbreite?


----------



## Raesfeld (25. Februar 2010)

Ich finde ja den Übergang schön, den die Rose Bikes haben. Ist so ein Autumn-Stil mit Ahronblättern oder so. Aber würde wiederum nicht zum stark stilisierten Canyon Schriftzug passen. Am besten zum Stil würde glaube ich ein harter Übergang mit separatem Pinstripe passen. Muss es die Tage mal in PS nachbauen.


----------



## Raesfeld (25. Februar 2010)

Hab doch noch heute Abend Zeit gefunden was zu basteln 
Sowas könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, jedoch ist es praktisch schwer umzusetzen, ohne den Rahmen dauerhaft zu "individualisieren". Wäre immer schön, die Sachen wieder abmachen zu können.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so.. Schwarz weiss is nicht das schlimme^^ nur die Flammen


Genau das meinte ich ja 




Raesfeld schrieb:


> Hab doch noch heute Abend Zeit gefunden was zu basteln
> Sowas könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, jedoch ist es praktisch schwer umzusetzen, ohne den Rahmen dauerhaft zu "individualisieren". Wäre immer schön, die Sachen wieder abmachen zu können.


Ich denke, mit etwas Zeit und Liebe sollte man das mit Folie hin kriegen!  Ein schwarzes Canyon Logo für aufs Steuerrohr bräuchtest du dann natürlich auch noch


----------



## Raesfeld (25. Februar 2010)

JA, das Logo sollte dann nicht fehlen! Am liebsten wäre mir etwas zum Sprühen, dass wasserfest ist. Dass sollte sich dann am besten mit Verdünnung oder Aceton wieder abbekommen lassen. Jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie das Eloxat darauf reagiert. Alles in Allem finde ich die Vorstellung schon schön, nur die Umsetzung bleibt glaube ich fiktiv.


----------



## stone86 (25. Februar 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> On-topic
> @ stone86
> Das GrandCanyon in Weiß/Blau hat was. Was ist das für eine Reifenbreite?


 
Der RocketRon vorne hat eine breite von 2.1, der FuriousFred hinten 2.0. FuriousFred wird nur kurz im Frühjahr über Radwege bewegt, ist allerdings auch auf Waldautobahnen nicht schlecht.
Übern Sommer wenns wieder mehr in die Berge geht kommt wieder der RacingRalph in 2.1 dran.
Über die Wintermonate läuft mein Rad meistens nur wenige Kilometer, da ich in den Alpen wohne, wo man bis Mitte April Ski fährt


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Februar 2010)

@ stone86
Danke für die Info. Überlege grad, ob ich an meinem HT die RacingRalphs 2.25 gegen 
2.1 SmartSams oder 2.0 FuriosFred bzw. 2.0 FastFred tausche.

@ Rasfeld
Was hälste noch davon, anstelle des einen weißen Streifens am Ober- und Unterrohr 
die 3 orangenen Streifen der Gabel aufzugreifen?


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Februar 2010)

Ich bin schon mal auf Orange gegangen. Hatte sogar mal meine Bremsscheiben lackiert (siehe Fotoalbum)!
Aber dann wurde es zu viel und man konnte zwischen den Farben keine BezÃ¼ge mehr erkennen. Eine zweifarbige Komposition ist immer der Idealfall. Bei WeiÃ, Schwarz und Orange treten die Farben in Konflikt zueinander, da auch das quantitative Auftreten sehr unterschiedlich ist. Der hohe Schwarzanteil mit den weiÃen Anbauteilen und diesen winzigen orangenen Details, das ist etwas zu vielschichtig.
Da wÃ¼rde ich noch eher die orangenen Aufkleber von der Gabel abziehen :-D
Was aber immer bleibt, ist der orangene Streifen am Rahmen.

Hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, anstelle der orangenen Bremsscheiben, weiÃe Bremsscheiben zu machen. Wieder 1,75â¬ in Pinsellack investieren und los gehts!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2010)

@ Raesfeld: 2 Fragen zu deinem Bike:
- Der Lenker sieht irgendwie aus, als müsste er etwas nach vorne gedreht werden. Es wirkt für mich, als würde der Upsweep mehr nach hinten gehen...
- Was ist das für ein Sattel? Sieht aus wie ein SLR XC, aber da passt die Aufschrift nicht. Falls selbst gewogen, würde mich das Gewicht interessieren und wie komfortabel er für Touren ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (26. Februar 2010)

Den orangenen Streifen kann man ändern, sowie den Schriftzug  Bei Interesse PN...


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Februar 2010)

@ Smubob :

1. MÃ¶glich, hab das Foto direkt nach der Montage gemacht. Meinst du ich sollte ihn weiter "nach vorne" drehen?

2. Es handelt sich um den Selle Italia SL XC. Der ist relativ neu. Ich habe ihn Ã¼ber Rose gekauft. Kostet 59,-â¬ und wiegt dank kohlefaserverstÃ¤rkter Sattelschale etwa 230 Gramm (Herstellerangabe: Is one of the lightest saddles in this category on the market.). Die lÃ¤ngste Tour, die ich bisher gefahren bin fÃ¼hrte mich zum Ã¶rtlichen K+K :-D   Bin auf Grund des Wetters noch nicht weiter gefahren. Vom SitzgefÃ¼hl her macht der Sattel einen guten Eindruck. Er ist zwar sehr hart, dafÃ¼r aber sehr angenehm geformt.

@ MelleD:

Danke fÃ¼r das Angebot, aber ich mÃ¶chte am Rahmen nichts irreparables machen lassen, da ich immer an den Wiederverkaufswert denke. AuÃerdem bin ich etwas knapp bei Kasse :-D
OT: Gibt es bei DÃ¼lmen vielleicht ein paar schÃ¶ne Waldgebiete, wo man sich etwas austoben kann? Der Bundeswehrwald in Borken bringt nicht mehr den Kick wie frÃ¼her und immer bis in die Haard ist auch irgendwie doof.


----------



## MelleD (26. Februar 2010)

Nicht wirklich, muss auch bis in die Haard, wenns mal schön bergab gehen soll leider.

Irreparabel ist es nicht, ist nur was zum drüberkleben. hab ich auch gemacht, musste mal bei mir im Album gucken.
Knapp bei Kasse sind wir doch alle, alle kaufsüchtig in Bezug auf Bikesachen


----------



## -MIK- (26. Februar 2010)

@Melle:  Dein Hobel gefällt mir echt gut!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> 1. Möglich, hab das Foto direkt nach der Montage gemacht. Meinst du ich sollte ihn weiter "nach vorne" drehen?
> 
> 2. Es handelt sich um den Selle Italia SL XC. Der ist relativ neu. Ich habe ihn über Rose gekauft. Kostet 59,- und wiegt dank kohlefaserverstärkter Sattelschale etwa 230 Gramm (Herstellerangabe: Is one of the lightest saddles in this category on the market.). Die längste Tour, die ich bisher gefahren bin führte mich zum örtlichen K+K :-D   Bin auf Grund des Wetters noch nicht weiter gefahren. Vom Sitzgefühl her macht der Sattel einen guten Eindruck. Er ist zwar sehr hart, dafür aber sehr angenehm geformt.


1. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ein Lenker, der zu weit nach hinten gedreht ist, die Kontrolle beim Bergabfahren verschlechtert und einen in eine schlechtere (hecklastigere) Haltung auf dem Bike zwängt. Auf dem Bild 5370 wirkt das genau so und auf dem Bild 5371 scheint auch die Mittelmarkierung des Lenkers recht mittig im "Vorbaufenster" zu stehen, ist aber durch das blendende Weiß schwer zu erkennen. Die sollte mMn aber eher etwa um den Lenkwinkel nach vorne gedreht sein, also dass sie zum Boden und nicht zum Vorbau neutral steht. (ich hoffe, es kam rüber, was ich meine)

2. Ahja, den kannte ich noch gar nicht. Aber wenn der mit 230g angegeben ist, wiegt der mit Sicherheit deutlich mehr. Mein SLR T1 ist mit 195g angegeben und wiegt in Wirklichkeit 240g!!  Der Preis vom SL XC ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber wenn ich riskiere, etwas an Sitzkomfort einzubüßen (und der ist beim SLR T1 klasse!), dann nur wenn das Teil deutlich leichter ist, daher hatte ich da den SLR XC im Auge - unterm Hintern hatte ich ihn aber leider noch nicht


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Februar 2010)

1. Kommt rüber!

2. Mangels gescheiter Waage kann ich dir im Bezug auf das Gewicht nicht weiterhelfen. Ne Personenwaage tuts wohl nicht! Er fühle sich auf jeden Fall um einiges leichter an als mein Yutaak. Aber dass ein Sattel 45 Gramm schwerer ist als angegeben kann ich fast nicht glauben!? (Hast nicht etwa mit Sattelstütze gemessen? )

@ MelleD: Du hast dir wirklich ein einzigartiges Fahrrad aufgebaut, Glückwunsch dazu! Wenn ich dein Freund wäre, würde ich auch ständig damit durch die Gegend brausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Aber dass ein Sattel 45 Gramm schwerer ist als angegeben kann ich fast nicht glauben!? (Hast nicht etwa mit Sattelstütze gemessen? )


Nope  Der leichtere meiner beiden wiegt immerhin "nur" 234g  Habe leider keine Bilder auf der Waage, ich trage aber meine gewogenen Gewichte gewissenhaft in meine Exceltabelle ein


----------



## Raesfeld (26. Februar 2010)

Boa, jetzt fang ich auch schon so an   45Gramm sind doch nix! Die sind wieder drin, wenn du vorm Radeln einen Schluck weniger Wasser trinkst. Das muss man sich einfach immer vor Augen halten!

Jetzt wirds aber mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Fahrradbilder!!!
Hat noch jemand ein schönes Canyon zu bieten? Vielleicht auch mal nette Detailaufnahmen!


----------



## Jogi (26. Februar 2010)

Hab meinem Baby heut 'ne Vario-Stütze gegönnt:


----------



## Mudge (27. Februar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Hab meinem Baby heut 'ne Vario-Stütze gegönnt:



Geht die noch weiter runter? Die scheint mir noch relativ weit draußen zu sein.


----------



## nailz (27. Februar 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Geht die noch weiter runter? Die scheint mir noch relativ weit draußen zu sein.



Bestimmt. Ich denke er hat sie in dieser Höhe, um in ausgefahrenem Zustand eine optimale Bergaufpedalierposition zu erreichen. So lange es keine größere Absenkmöglichkeit (>15cm) gibt, ist eine Variostütze mMn immer ein Kompromiss. Auch meine Joplin funzt aber speziel in wechselhaften Terrain, wo man weder die höchste, noch tiefste Position unbedingt braucht, perfekt. Wirds ruppiger kann man die Stütze bis zum farbigen Ring versenken und erreicht eine tiefe Sattelposition


----------



## torisch (27. Februar 2010)

Heute erste Runde mit neuem Setup gedreht. Neu sind:
- Räder DT Swiss 240s mit XR400 Felgen
- RoRo mit Continental Supersonic Schläuchen
- Marta SL mit R1 Bremsscheiben. Wiegt so wie's da steht ca. 12kg.


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Februar 2010)

Die weiße Bremase sieht ja geil aus!
Was hast du denn für den LRS geblecht? Sind ja schmucke Teile.
"kette rechts" !!!einfach geil!!!


----------



## MelleD (27. Februar 2010)

@-MIK- und Raesfeld
Vielen Dank für die Komplimente. 
Bei der Zeit, die man da reinsteckt, tut das gut 
Und nein, mein Freund fährt nicht die ganze Zeit damit rum, ich lass ihn nicht


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Februar 2010)

Seit wann hast du das schmucke Stück eigentlich schon? September 09? Wäre dann genauso wie bei mir, sobald man ein tolles Fahrrad bekommen hat, meldet man sich hier an 

Ich belasse meins jetzt erst mal so wie es ist, bis ich wieder Geld für größere Projekte habe 

Edith sagte mir, dass ich meinen Lenker jetzt weiter nach vorne gedreht habe und es mir wirklich besser gefällt!


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Februar 2010)

ähm, falschen knopf gedrückt 

Um diesem Post auch noch einen Sinn zu geben: Maria Riesch ist super!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (27. Februar 2010)

Meines ist nen 2008er Modell, habe es seit April 2008. 
Schon vorher hier mitgelesen, letztes Jahr aber erst angemeldet. 
Keine Ahnung, warum. 

Naja, so richtig aktiv mit rumbasteln und umtauschen bin ich auch erst durch meinen Freund geworden, und jetzt rate mal, wann ich den kennengelernt habe


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Edith sagte mir, dass ich meinen Lenker jetzt weiter nach vorne gedreht habe und es mir wirklich besser gefällt!




Hier ist gerade allergeilstes Wetter, aber für mehr als kurz die Straße hoch und runter rollen, um ein bisschen Wheelie, Manual und Bunnyhop zu üben, habe ich leider keine Zeit - Montag Mathe Klausur  Bald gibts wieder würdige Posts MIT Bildern


----------



## Martina H. (27. Februar 2010)

> Jetzt wirds aber mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Fahrradbilder!!!
> Hat noch jemand ein schönes Canyon zu bieten? Vielleicht auch mal nette Detailaufnahmen!



@ Raesfeld: guck hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19756



Grüße

M.


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Februar 2010)

Die hab ich mir schon angesehen, schönes Bike! 

Dann von mir nochmal was:


----------



## Martina H. (27. Februar 2010)

MelleD:


> Und nein, mein Freund fährt nicht die ganze Zeit damit rum, ich lass ihn nicht





@Raesfeld: Nur ein Tipp zu "hab kein Geld":

Die Aufkleber sind selbstgeschnitten. Das Material gab es als Rest beim Autoglas- und Foliencenter - und da hab ich "keinen Pfennig dazubezahlt" 

... und inzwischen sind (dank sch... Wetter) der Streifen, die F8 und die 120 auch schwarz.

M.


----------



## paradisoinferno (27. Februar 2010)

@ Raesfeld

Hast Du mittlerweile die Bremsleitung anders verlegt? 
Sieht nicht nur ungekonnt aus sondern is auch gefährlich.....


----------



## Raesfeld (27. Februar 2010)

Noch keine Lust gehabt XD
Liegt aber ganz dicht an, ist nicht so, dass die absteht. Kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild posten, wie das richtig gehört? An den Speichen entlang hört sich auch rasant an 

Danke nochmal für den Tipp!


----------



## Jogi (27. Februar 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Geht die noch weiter runter? Die scheint mir noch relativ weit draußen zu sein.



ja, wie Nailz schon geschrieben hat, geht die noch weiter rein. Bis fast zur roten Überwurfmutter. Ich hab die jetzt halt so eingestellt, dass ich, wenn sie komplett ausgefahrenist, gut kurbeln kann. Eingefahren kann ich beide Füße komplett auf den Boden stellen. Meine starre Stüzte hatte ich auch seltenst weiter drin.

Edit: uii, grad gemerkt, dass da so viele Posts dazwischen sind...
Ward ihr nicht biken heut, bei dem tollen Wetter?


----------



## torisch (27. Februar 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Die weiße Bremase sieht ja geil aus!
> Was hast du denn für den LRS geblecht? Sind ja schmucke Teile.
> "kette rechts" !!!einfach geil!!!



LRS is von actionsports Klick mich!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (27. Februar 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Edit: uii, grad gemerkt, dass da so viele Posts dazwischen sind...
> Ward ihr nicht biken heut, bei dem tollen Wetter?



War mega heute!!! 

Endlich wieder Sonne und 12° .. da ging sogar wieder das Langarmtrikot!!

Jetz regnets wieder


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Februar 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> @ Raesfeld
> 
> Hast Du mittlerweile die Bremsleitung anders verlegt?
> Sieht nicht nur ungekonnt aus sondern is auch gefährlich.....




Habs gerade gemacht. Besser so? Nur komisch, dass Canyon die ab Werk so ungekonnt verlegt hat. Aber seit ich gemerkt habe, dass die an meinem Nerve versehentlich einen Rennradvorbau montiert haben, wundert mich nix mehr.


----------



## markusunterwegs (28. Februar 2010)




----------



## Jogi (28. Februar 2010)

@makkus...

sieht aber malrichtig schnell aus, die Kiste


----------



## paradisoinferno (28. Februar 2010)

Tolle Racemaschine, die gefällt 

@Raesfeld, sieht doch gleich ganz anders aus, oder? 
Kaum zu glauben, dass die vom Werk aus falsch verlegt worden ist


----------



## Julian0o (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nen braunes Nerve AM  War ma richtig matschig heute. Aber habs wieder sauber bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (28. Februar 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Ich hab nen braunes Nerve AM  War ma richtig matschig heute. Aber habs wieder sauber bekommen



Genau so muss es sein

@ markus:

Ist ja ne wahre Rakete! Sieht richtig scharf aus, wenn ich die finanziellen Mittel hätte, würde ich mir auch noch ein Hardtail holen.


----------



## M!ke (28. Februar 2010)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 182540
> Anhang anzeigen 182541
> Anhang anzeigen 182542
> Anhang anzeigen 182543
> Anhang anzeigen 182544




Gefällt mir sehr gut... Gewicht?


----------



## markusunterwegs (28. Februar 2010)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt.

Die Laufräder habe ich mir von Felix bauen lassen.

http://light-wolf.de/

Gewicht mit 240S Nabe liegt bei  1385 Gramm + 15 Gramm Felgenband.

Kassette ist eine Shimano XTR in 11-32 Abstufung. Rest kann man denk ich ganz gut erkennen. 

Habe das Bike nicht gewogen, aber so wie es da steht dürfte da keine 9 mehr vorne stehen! Denke mal für ein Alu Hardtail ganz akzeptabel


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Februar 2010)

UNTER 9KG ?!?!?! 

Ich dachte sowas schafft man nur mit Carbon? 
Da entziehst du dich dem Spruch: "Carbon statt Kondition" ja ganz elegant 

Da hast du dir wirklich was schönes gegönnt!


----------



## Raesfeld (28. Februar 2010)

Kann man Sprühlack von einem anodisierten Rahmen mit Hilfe von Aceton oder Nitro-Verdünnung entfernen, ohne die Oberfläche zu schädigen?
Die Sache mit dem weißen Steuerrohr auf der vorherigen Seite kribbelt mir ein bisschen in den Fingern


----------



## Giant XTC (28. Februar 2010)

Einfach mal der Fuhrpark (ist ja ein Bilder - Faden!):


----------



## MelleD (1. März 2010)

Mal schön, noch ein anderes WXC hier zu sehen


----------



## Strider (1. März 2010)

Schade das es die Rahmen mit gebogenem Oberrohr nicht mehr gibt. Sieht es gut aus


----------



## -MIK- (1. März 2010)

@Giant XTC: Top


----------



## M!ke (1. März 2010)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Einfach mal der Fuhrpark (ist ja ein Bilder - Faden!):
> [/URL]



Sorry für OT....

Was ist das ohne Pedale für eins? Link? 


Danke Gruß

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant XTC (1. März 2010)

Da es von Canyon ja leider nichts für die Kleinen gibt (vielleicht liest ja jemand mit  ) mussten wir auf Specialized umsteigen 

Ist eine Specialized Hotwalk 12" Freeridemaschine mit dem wir und die Kleine super zufrieden sind:

http://www.bikx.de/specialized-hotwalk-p-26972.html


----------



## martin! (1. März 2010)

CANYON LIKEABIKE:
https://www.canyon.com/img/accessories/7693_img_product.jpg

aber das specialized macht hier klar mehr her


----------



## Raesfeld (1. März 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass die großen Bikehersteller ihre Spitzel in den Foren dieser Welt haben. 
Sollen sie meinetwegen gerne machen! Dann erfahren sie ne ganze Menge über Probleme, Verbesserungen und sonstige Mängel.
An dieser Stelle: Dieser Holzblock, der in den Hinterbau geklemmt war, hat ne Riesensauerei auf dem Schnellspanner und im Wohnzimmer hinterlassen. Gibt es denn keine bessere Lösung?!

MfG Raesfelder


----------



## MelleD (1. März 2010)

Was für ne Riesensauerei? Bei mir nicht


----------



## Mettwurst82 (1. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine bessere Lösung?!



klar, nicht im wohnzimmer auspacken!


----------



## Jogi (1. März 2010)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Da es von Canyon ja leider nichts für die Kleinen gibt [...]


doch, das hier


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2010)

> Schade das es die Rahmen mit gebogenem Oberrohr nicht mehr gibt. Sieht es gut aus



Ich hatte seinerzeit mal ein Thema dazu aufgemacht ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=379805 ).

Da hatten sich allerdings nicht allzuviele Leute gemeldet. Den Rahmen bzw. das Rad hab ich verzeifelt versucht noch zu bekommen. Bei Canyon gabs nur die Auskunft: Haben wir nicht mehr. Jetzt tauchen sie wieder im Outlet auf. 

Naja, egal. Ich fahr jetzt das XC, bin super zufrieden damit...und habe sogar 120 mm Federweg 

Grüße

M.


----------



## Giant XTC (1. März 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> doch, das hier



Ok, aber das Specialized ist meiner Meinung nach einfach mehr Bike. Insbesonders finde ich Lenker und Reifen deutlich besser. Speziell auch fürs Gelände.

Aber jetzt kommt ja erst das Problem:

Das Laufrad wird zu klein und ein Nerve in Größe XS ist leider viel zu groß.

Ein schickes Nerve in 14" oder 16" wäre toll (Hallo Canyon!!!)


----------



## MelleD (1. März 2010)

Ich weiÃ ja nicht, welche GrÃ¶Ãe nu angesagt ist bei deinem/r Kleine/n...

Gibt da noch nen tolles von Scott. 
http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Scott/ScottJunior/ScottNitrousJR.htm

Ist auch glaub zur Zeit im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 199â¬, meine ich zumindest gerade so im Kopf zu haben.

Ansonsten gibts hier noch nen Kinderunterforum. Da kriegste bestimmt nen paar Ideen her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (1. März 2010)

bitte keine vollgefederten Superschwergewichte für die Kleinen!
So'n Teil wiegt weit über 10...12 kg, im Vergleich zu einem Erwachsenenbike würde selbiges dann viell. 60 kg wiegen.
Die Kiddies sollen den Spass am Biken nicht verlieren


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2010)

> bitte keine vollgefederten Superschwergewichte für die Kleinen!





Macht auch keinen Sinn, die Federelemente sind eh' nicht sonderlich tauglich, zum einen von der Qualität, zum anderen bezogen auf das Fahrergewicht(??20 - 30 kg??). Außerdem lernt sich's besser auf einem Hardtail - und das gibt es in 15 Zoll bei Canyon 

M.


----------



## MelleD (1. März 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> bitte keine vollgefederten Superschwergewichte für die Kleinen!


 
Ok.
Die Diskussion wollte ich hier auch nicht vom Ast brechen. 
Waren nur Vorschläge.


----------



## Raesfeld (1. März 2010)

Also bei mir hingen an dem Holzblock gefühlte 2kg Sägemehl 
Schon im Karton war die Kassette und die Kette in dem Bereich damit vollgestaubt. Und natürlich der Schnellspanner, aber das kann man ja noch verkraften.
Ich habe hier zu hause noch ein Tigerentenfahrrad in der Garage! Mein erstes 

_________________
Eine Signatur, nur für MelleD ! 





.


----------



## M!ke (1. März 2010)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Da es von Canyon ja leider nichts für die Kleinen gibt (vielleicht liest ja jemand mit  ) mussten wir auf Specialized umsteigen
> 
> Ist eine Specialized Hotwalk 12" Freeridemaschine mit dem wir und die Kleine super zufrieden sind:
> 
> http://www.bikx.de/specialized-hotwalk-p-26972.html



Hey, danke... Das schreib ich auf den "Wunschzettel" der Kleinen 

Mike


----------



## nismo2002 (1. März 2010)

Hier wurde ein 07'er ES-Rahmen aufgebaut  
freu mich schon auf die erste Probefahrt! 

- DT Swiss 5.1d
- Avid Juicy7
- SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk/Umwerfer
- XT-Kurbel / Kassette
- NC17 Magnesium
- KS 950i / Selle NT1
- Ergon Enduro

noch getauscht :
- FAT Albert wenn die NN runter sind
- Lenker+Vorbau nach Probefahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (2. März 2010)

Sieht schick aus! Die Sattelstütze gefällt mir!


----------



## tom23" (2. März 2010)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Hier wurde ein 07'er ES-Rahmen aufgebaut
> freu mich schon auf die erste Probefahrt!
> 
> - DT Swiss 5.1d
> ...



Die Pedale sind echt gut, hab ich auch dran, wenn ich übe bzw. abwärtslastiger fahren will.

Der Rahmen ist aber gut erhalten...bist du Erstbesitzer, oder Outlet?

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## nismo2002 (2. März 2010)

tom23";6894566 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Pedale sind echt gut, hab ich auch dran, wenn ich übe bzw. abwärtslastiger fahren will.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist aber gut erhalten...bist du Erstbesitzer, oder Outlet?
> 
> ...



Zweitbesitzer 

mehr Bilder in meinem Album...


----------



## tom23" (2. März 2010)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> Zweitbesitzer
> 
> mehr Bilder in meinem Album...



na dann herzlichen Glühstrumpf!

Entweder ist mein Schweiss superagressiv, oder Dein Vorbesitzer hat den Rahmen kaum benutzt, denn bei mir sahen vor dem Abfuzeln und-Kleben diese aufgeflockten Fonts nicht mehr dolle aus.


----------



## AmeKi (2. März 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> doch, das hier



Kann das übrigens nur empfehlen, habe es meinem Neffen zu Weihnachten geschenkt und er ist begeistert


----------



## Terrier (2. März 2010)

Mein Bike mal etwas anders  (ist eins meiner ersten HDR versuche)


----------



## Giant XTC (2. März 2010)

Was ist das?

...nicht das Bike...


----------



## updike (2. März 2010)

Terrier schrieb:


> Mein Bike mal etwas anders  (ist eins meiner ersten HDR versuche)



HDR = Human Dignity & Rights?


----------



## Terrier (2. März 2010)

HDR = High Dynamic Range

Hier erfährt man mehr:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Dynamic_Range_Image

Es werden 5 Bilden mit unterschiedlicher Belichtung aufgenommen und dann in einem Programm zusammengefügt


----------



## Webwebs (2. März 2010)

High Dynamic Range (Image)

Upps, zu langsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terrier (2. März 2010)

ich hab es nochmal etwas überarbeitet 
finde es jetzt besser. Das andere war bisschen zu extrem.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (2. März 2010)

Da ist ein Wasserzeichen drin, Shareware. Schade eigentlich.
Ich hab aber auch noch kein geeignetes Programm gefunden, genauso wie Panoramaprogramm.
Sind irgendwie alles Bezahlprogramme, wÃ¼rde sich aber fÃ¼r mich nicht lohnen. 

In der Mitte ist eine BewegungsunschÃ¤rfe bei dem Grashalm. Das ist wegen deinen 5 Einzelbildern. Probiere doch mal 3 bis 5 Einzelbilder aus einem RAW zu entwickeln. Bei einem HDR reichen meist 3 Bilder. Bei einem DRI wird das schon interessanter, da sind 5 Bilder meist optimal.

Ich habe bei HDR und DRI mit dynamischen Objekten die besten Erfahrungen mit RAW gemacht. Nachteil: nur +/-2 Belichtungsstufen.

Die besten Ergebnisse erreichst du mit absolut statischen Motiven. Weil du hier mit Einzelbildern arbeiten kannst und da gibt es theoretisch +/-â Belichtungsstufen.

(Sorry fÃ¼r OT)


----------



## Terrier (2. März 2010)

Ich hab als panorama programm den "panorama maker 4" das war bei meiner kamera dabei (lumix fz38). Ich habe allerdings bisher nur mal ein "test" panorama vom Wohnzimmer gemacht, nur zum testen wie gesagt. Das ist ein total einfaches programm. 

Und bei dem foto aus meinem vorigen post hab ich nur die demoversion von Photomatix benutzt, die vollversion kostet um die 80 Euro.

Ich fotographiere erst seit ca. 1 monat, daher lohnt sich die vollversion erstmal nicht.


----------



## Raesfeld (2. März 2010)

Ich habe den Wikipedia Artikel gelesen, soweit ich das verstanden habe, sollte auch GIMP in der Lage sein, die HDR Fotos zu erstellen. GIMP ist Freeware! Wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert. *thumb up*


----------



## Terrier (2. März 2010)

Gimp hab ich. Aber das man damit auch HDR bilder erstellen kann ist mir neu. Hab gerade mal in der Hilfe danach gesucht...leider erfolglos!


----------



## Raesfeld (2. März 2010)

Bei so Galleriefotos und auch bei Actionfotos ist es doch legitim mit Photoshop o.Ä. zu optimieren, oder?
Ich kenn das von Fotowettbewerben, dass teilweise eine Nachbearbeitung unerwünscht ist.
Ich könnte mich mit Photoshop in ein paar Minuten einige Meter höher in die Luft heben


----------



## Terrier (2. März 2010)

Mit Photoshop hab ich noch nie gearbeitet. Ist mir auch zu teuer. Meine bilder bearbeite ich auch ganz selten. Bis jetz konnte ich mir mit Gimp oder Picasa immer helfen. Ich hab auch noch "Photofun Studio 4.0" allerdings noch nie benutzt


----------



## the donkey (2. März 2010)

Bitte seid mir nicht böse aber hier gehts um Bikes und nicht wie ich Bilder schöner machen kann.
Dafür gibts bestimmt bessere Foren


----------



## DigitalEclipse (2. März 2010)

Ich fotografier schon etwas länger, aber mit Panorama und Tone Mapping mach ich nicht so viel. DRI geht mit PS.

Die Software die bei den Kameras dabei ist kenne ich. Bei meiner EOS war PhotoStich dabei. ist aber auch nicht der Brüller.

Photomatix kenne ich. Ist ein sehr gutes Programm, nur das Wasserzeichen stört mich.

Ich mache ganz gerne mal ein Tabletop, und SW.:




Mal nen unspektakuläres Bild aus dem letzten Jahr:




donkey, du hast recht. Deswegen noch schnell ein Canyon in den Post eingefügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (2. März 2010)

Sorry, hast ja recht   Genug OffTopic jetzt, war nur so ein interessantes Thema mit den HDR Fotos, weil die ja sehr geil aussehen können. Könnte mir gut eine Nachtaufnahme vorstellen, wo das Bike nur mit einer Taschenlampe o.Ä. beleuchtet wird. Mit HDR wäre die Bilddynamik trotzdem sehr groß.

Back to Bikes! 
Was hätte ich früher zur so ein Holz-Canyon gegeben


----------



## Raesfeld (2. März 2010)

Will nur mal eben versuchen ein Bild in groß hier rein zu laden 


Ich sehe, es hat geklappt *Freude*


----------



## mas7erchief (3. März 2010)

Neue Reifen und neuer Sattel


----------



## T!ll (3. März 2010)

Herrliches Wetter heute, aber ziemlich kalt


----------



## bike-fanatiker (4. März 2010)

Hai wirklich hammer bilder jungs / Mädels 
hab da nur mal ne andere Frage ..
ist das neue Torque FRX 9.0 LTD
so gut wie es aussieht ?
laut den testbericht ja schon,a ebr die sind schon recht alt..
eure meinungen sind gefragt!


----------



## chaz (4. März 2010)

Das ist eine Galerie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Neue Reifen und neuer Sattel



Ibex 2.4 DH falt 60/55 ? 
Ich grüble noch ob ich vorn 2ply 40a nehmen soll...

Edit: auch mal ein Bild vom andern Bike. Was ist hier kaputt und warum?


----------



## sirphillmo (4. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Neue Reifen und neuer Sattel



Neuer Vorbau, neue Griffe


----------



## erkan1984 (5. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ibex 2.4 DH falt 60/55 ?
> Ich grüble noch ob ich vorn 2ply 40a nehmen soll...
> 
> Edit: auch mal ein Bild vom andern Bike. Was ist hier kaputt und warum?



die kurbel...weil du zuviel Kraft hast


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> die kurbel...weil du zuviel Kraft hast


 
Man sollte immer auf gut festgezogene Kurbelschrauben achten. Eine verloren, die anderen locker, ein harter Antritt auf 32/32 (Schräglauf).


----------



## mas7erchief (5. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ibex 2.4 DH falt 60/55 ?
> Ich grüble noch ob ich vorn 2ply 40a nehmen soll...


 
Ja ist die 2,4er Dual Compound Faltversion. Gewicht stimmt mit der Angabe überwein und funktionieren tun die Reifen auch ganz gut bisher


----------



## T!ll (5. März 2010)

Hab mal das GrandCanyon fertig gemacht für den ersten Ausritt


----------



## Julian0o (5. März 2010)

Bisschen OT: Aber hier ein Beispiel für HDR weil so viele fragen:





Stellt euch vor da steht kein Golf sondern nen Canyon Bike


----------



## Terrier (5. März 2010)

Hast du das bild gemacht?


----------



## Julian0o (5. März 2010)

Terrier schrieb:


> Hast du das bild gemacht?


Ja! Werd das demnächst nochmal mit dem Bike wiederholen


----------



## Terrier (5. März 2010)

WOW, respekt. 
Auf das ergebnis mit deinem bike bin ich gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

naja, ist wohl geschmackssache. sieht aus, wie ein typisches, übertrieben bearbeitetes bild aus dem wkw-album eines 16jährigen mit dem titel "autos" und es blendet mich.


----------



## Julian0o (5. März 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> naja, ist wohl geschmackssache. sieht aus, wie ein typisches, übertrieben bearbeitetes bild aus dem wkw-album eines 16jährigen mit dem titel "autos" und es blendet mich.



Naja  HDR ist auch nicht gerade mein Steckenpferd. Aber so ein Bild möchte ich mal von einem pupertären 16 jährigen sehen  
HDR ist und bleibt geschmackssache. Da gibts auch nur: Mag ich und Mag ich nicht  Nicht mag ich ein bisschen.

Aber wir weichen vom Thema ab. Müsste man in den Smalltalk bereich verschieben.

MFG


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. März 2010)

die 16jährigen googlen das ja und laden dass dann in 100 x 60 pixeln hoch.


----------



## Terrier (5. März 2010)

Zurück zur Galerie 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/588446


----------



## Raesfeld (5. März 2010)

Wow! Ist das eine 20er R1 Scheibe da vorne? Wusste gar nicht, dass es die so groß gibt.
Nur etwas schade an dem Bild, dass man den Hinterbaudämpfer nicht sehen kann. 
Solltest die Kurbel vielleicht ein bisschen weiter drehen.

Schade, dass Canyon nur bei so wenigen Modellen was farbiges anbietet. Sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Terrier (5. März 2010)

20? 200er  Formula The One  








Ja das stimmt. Die farbe faszieniert mich immer wieder. Die sieht immer ein bisschen anders aus...

Edit: das Foto war ein schnapschuss, ich hab in dem moment warscheinlich ehr den sonnenuntergang gesehn, auf den dämpfer und die Pedale hab ich nicht geachtet


----------



## ChrisKing (5. März 2010)

mein canyon nerve xc 2009


----------



## Raesfeld (5. März 2010)

Terrier schrieb:


> 20? 200er  Formula The One



Jetzt wo du es sagst, sehe ich auch die leichten Wellen in der Scheibe. Auf den ersten Blick sah sie so ähnlich aus wie meine R1er Scheibe.


----------



## Cool Breeze (5. März 2010)

Mein 2010 Nerve XC:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (6. März 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Bisschen OT: Aber hier ein Beispiel für HDR weil so viele fragen:
> 
> 
> Stellt euch vor da steht kein Golf sondern nen Canyon Bike



Sorry, aber das Bild dient doch nur Deinem Ego. Schon alleine Dein reinkopierter Name, was für einen Sinn hat das?


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Bild dient doch nur Deinem Ego. Schon alleine Dein reinkopierter Name, was für einen Sinn hat das?



Weiterlesen als bis zum Namen, er scheint professioneller Fotograf oder Grafikdesigner zu sein und hat auf die vielen Nachfragen eines seiner, durchaus gelungenen, Werke gezeigt. Ist doch alles cool und muss nicht aufgebauscht werden. 

So, jetzt mal mein Hobel:



 





 



Irgendwann mal wird vielleicht der Satel und die Sattelstange getauscht, ansonsten ist das Bike für mich perfekt.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2010)

Weisse Anbauteile machen sich gut im Schnee. Darum darf meins heut auch mal raus!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. März 2010)

ich kann den schnee nicht mehr sehen! letzten samstag, bei besten wetter konnte ich nicht biken und heute das. ich könnt


----------



## -MIK- (6. März 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich kann den schnee nicht mehr sehen! letzten samstag, bei besten wetter konnte ich nicht biken und heute das. ich könnt



Zustimmung....


----------



## Terrier (6. März 2010)

Schnee  Bei mir war alles weggetaut, die woche über sonnig wolkenlos bei 10 bis 12 °C und jetzt? Ich guck raus und alles ist weiß. Nochmal 20 cm neuer schnee ! Ich bekomm die Krise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2010)

Ach das taut wieder  gleich gehts raus, 10cm lassen sich doch gut fahren, ist pulvrig.


----------



## Jogi (6. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ach das taut wieder  gleich gehts raus, 10cm lassen sich doch gut fahren, ist pulvrig.



bei uns leider nicht, 's hat +2°C, die Sch..... ist schwer und pampig 
Jetzt waren die Trails grad so schön trocken, ich will, dass dei Sauerei jetzt auf der Stelle aufhört!


----------



## Raesfeld (6. März 2010)

Ja, fahren wir alle 10 Runden um den Block! Treibt die globale Erwärmung voran!


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2010)

PS ich nehm nächstesmal Photoshop statt Irfanview, das ist nicht so unnatürlich.

PPS das ist ein 08er FR8 in XL mit 180er Durolux und Boobar


----------



## Rines (6. März 2010)

Terrier schrieb:


> 20? 200er  Formula The One



Die bremshebel stehn aber weit rein


----------



## Raesfeld (6. März 2010)

Wäre ergonomischer, wenn du die Schellen von Bremse und Rapidfire tauschen würdest.
Dann kannst du die Bremse besser mit dem Zeigefinger ziehen und hast viel mehr Kraft.
Wie machen sich eigentlich weiße Griffe auf Dauer? Bleiben die ansehnlich?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2010)

@ cxfahrer: Ah ja, da sieht man den Verlauf der Bremsleitung. Eigentlich ne gute Idee, aber so 100%ig will mir das auch nicht gefallen.


Hier mal 2 Fotos von meiner gestrigen Runde in der Abendsonne mit sommerlich trockenen Trails - gerade rechtzeitig bevor der Schnee wieder kam 









War sozusagen die Abschiedsrunde für die Lyrik. Jetzt kommt erstmal testweise eine 180er Domain, dann wird entschieden, ob eine Totem her muss...


----------



## Strider (7. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Wäre ergonomischer, wenn du die Schellen von Bremse und Rapidfire tauschen würdest.
> Dann kannst du die Bremse besser mit dem Zeigefinger ziehen und hast viel mehr Kraft.
> Wie machen sich eigentlich weiße Griffe auf Dauer? Bleiben die ansehnlich?



Versteh auch nicht wieso Canyon die so rum montiert


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ cxfahrer: Ah ja, da sieht man den Verlauf der Bremsleitung. Eigentlich ne gute Idee, aber so 100%ig will mir das auch nicht gefallen.
> 
> Hier mal 2 Fotos von meiner gestrigen Runde in der Abendsonne mit sommerlich trockenen Trails - gerade rechtzeitig bevor der Schnee wieder kam
> 
> War sozusagen die Abschiedsrunde für die Lyrik. Jetzt kommt erstmal testweise eine 180er Domain, dann wird entschieden, ob eine Totem her muss...



Bremsleitung: ist nicht schön so, aber innen (so hatte ich meins damals von Canyon bekommen) spannt sie oder schleift *fast* an der Scheibe - und aussen ist ja wohl bei einem Enduro total bekloppt (so oft wie ich mit der maxle wo hängenbleibe lebt die Leitung da nicht lang). 

Ich beneide dich weniger um das schöne Wetter als um die Berge. Bei der Pampe bekommt man im Flachland einfach keinen Schwung um über irgendwas drüber zu hüpfen, ständig treten 

Totem: wenn man eine Gabel hat, die man von 180 auf 120 absenken kann...ich würde die Absenkung an langen Asphalt/Schottersteigungen und bei kurzen steilen Stichen vermissen. Vieles andere ist man oft mit Schieben genauso schnell...kommt drauf an was man fahren will.

SO schönes Wetter, radeln.


----------



## off_by_one (7. März 2010)

Habe gestern auch mal eine Runde im nassen/pampigen Schnee gedreht. Hoffe das Wetter wird bald besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (7. März 2010)

Hier mal wieder was fürs Bilderbuch von meiner heutigen Schneetour:



 

 

 

 



War eigentlich ganz nett, wenn ich mir nicht am Schluss noch bei nem "Frontflip" übern Lenker den Tacho geschrottet hätte. Ich könnt grad :kotz:
Ich hätt nur um den verdammten Schneehaufen drumrum fahren müssen und nicht mittenrein


----------



## Deleted 94818 (7. März 2010)

löl machs nächste mal nen ordentlichen BunnyHop drüber


----------



## Jogi (7. März 2010)

fr33styler85 schrieb:


> löl machs nächste mal nen ordentlichen BunnyHop drüber



der war einfach zu groß für mich


----------



## bigbastard (8. März 2010)

meine aktuelle kampfmaschine, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber im großen und ganzen wird sie so bleiben: gewicht zzt. 9.03kg.

aktives testen wird leider erst im april möglich sein - bin schon gespannt, wie sich das teil im unterschied zu meinem alten epic anfühlt!


----------



## Raesfeld (8. März 2010)

Bremsscheibe vorne? Andersrum?!

So zerreißt es manche Scheiben.

(ist das ne Alligator?)


----------



## bigbastard (8. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Bremsscheibe vorne? Andersrum?!
> 
> So zerreißt es dir die Scheibe.
> 
> (ist das ne Alligator?)



Ashima ARO08. mach dir nur keine sorgen, die scheiben sind schon richtig dran, die gehören so montiert


----------



## Raesfeld (8. März 2010)

Ist aber sehr ungewöhnlich...

Wollte keine Panik machen. Nur vorsichtshalber darauf aufmerksam machen! 
Nicht dass es nachher noch zu Verletzungen kommt


----------



## Schmok (8. März 2010)

*kopfkratz* andersrum, währe doch eher falsch ?!


----------



## Raesfeld (8. März 2010)

Also bei mir ist es so definitiv richtig:





Bisher waren alle Bremsscheiben die ich jemals gesehen habe so montiert. (Es geht jetzt um die Richtung der "Scheibenspeichen")

ps: Die Skischuhe im Hintergrund gehören nicht mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (8. März 2010)

das ist auch eine formula scheibe und keine Ashima ARO 08, die wird nunmal so montiert.

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&source=hp&q=Ashima ARO 08&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Raesfeld (8. März 2010)

Ist halt das erste mal das ich so eine Ashima Scheibe gesehen habe. Haben ja fast Seltenheitswert.
Habe ja nur vorsichtshalber darauf hingewiesen, da eine Formula Scheibe durch diese Montageart zerstört werden würde.
Die Kräfte werden ja normalerweise über die Streben in die Nabe geleitet. Überhaupt ist mir diese Strebenkonstruktion sehr suspekt. Die gehören einfach von der Gewohnheit andersrum


----------



## M!ke (8. März 2010)

bigbastard schrieb:


> meine aktuelle kampfmaschine, noch nicht ganz fertig, aber im großen und ganzen wird sie so bleiben: gewicht zzt. 9.03kg.
> 
> aktives testen wird leider erst im april möglich sein - bin schon gespannt, wie sich das teil im unterschied zu meinem alten epic anfühlt!



Sehr geiles Rad. Gefällt mir richtig gut.
Hast du eine Teileliste?


----------



## erkan1984 (8. März 2010)

M!ke schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Rad. Gefällt mir richtig gut.
> Hast du eine Teileliste?



mir auch, und mit "richtigen" Reifen vielleicht noch ein Stück besser. die (200g) mehr für nen RoRo kann man doch verschmerzen


----------



## Raesfeld (8. März 2010)

Ich finde ja auch den Race King von Conti an so einem Rad ganz passend.
Der ist von der Optik her sehr voluminös, wiegt dabei aber recht wenig.
Über Grip und Pannenschutz kann man sich jetzt streiten...

Was mich nur etwas stören würde, ist der Orangene Streifen am Oberrohr. Den würde ich rot machen. Erstmal in Photoshop und dann vielleicht mal mit Isolierband ausprobieren.
Verstehe das nicht als Kritik, sondern eher als ne kleine Anregung


----------



## bigbastard (8. März 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> mir auch, und mit "richtigen" Reifen vielleicht noch ein Stück besser. die (200g) mehr für nen RoRo kann man doch verschmerzen



teileliste: ist in arbeit - das teil ist ja noch im aufbau....

reifen: im "richtigen" leben fahre ich RaRa & RoRo, je 2,10 und zudem tubeless, momentan FF mit schläuchen, da ja eh nur asphaltpisten zum fahren möglich sind. wenn man dann die ca. 60g wegrechnet, die ich mit tublesse gewinne und dafür die 90g dazurechnet, die die Kombi RaRa&RoRo mehr wiegt im Vergleich zu den FF 2,00/2,25, bin ich (fast) wieder beim selben endgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toobi (9. März 2010)

Hier mein Grand Canyon AL 6.0 in etwas Schnee von Sonntag. Leider nur iPhone Quali.


----------



## M!ke (9. März 2010)

Ich war am Sonntag auch unterwegs...






Grand Canyon CF 9 nahezu original bis auf Griffe und Lenker











Grüße

Mike


----------



## .t1mo (9. März 2010)

Ganz schön krasser Winkel der Barends 

Was für ne Größe hat denn der Hobel?


----------



## Terrier (9. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Wie machen sich eigentlich weiße Griffe auf Dauer? Bleiben die ansehnlich?







Das bild hier ist aktuell 
Die weißen Griffe bleiben bei trockenen Trails länger sauber, aber wenn das bike + Griffe richtig eingesaut ist dann bekommt man die nur mit wasser nicht mehr sauber. Mit Spüli werden die Griffe schon sauberer aber nicht mehr glänzend weiß.
Ich hatte die Griffe aber auch nur über den Sommer drauf, unter Dauer verstehst du bestimmt mehrere Jahre  Dann sind die mit sicherheit schwarz 

So sieht mein Bike momentan aus:


----------



## Saintsrest (9. März 2010)

Der Trend geht nach wie vor noch zum Langarm-Trikot. (Heute Mittag am Winterkirchl bei eiskaltem Pfälzer Wind)


----------



## Shughart (9. März 2010)

Terrier schrieb:


>



@terriersehr schönes bike, auch wenn die farbe sonst nicht sooo mein ding is aber dem nerve steht es ;-)

kleine anmerkung am rande, bist du dir sicher ob dein vorderrad richtig fest ist - bzw. ob der qr15 richtig fest ist, weil laut hersteller gehört der geschlossene hebel rund 1-20mm vor das gabelbein und nicht dahinter...
(http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/09/Ger/2009_OM_ger.htm)


----------



## Terrier (9. März 2010)

> @terriersehr schönes bike, auch wenn die farbe sonst nicht sooo mein ding is aber dem nerve steht es ;-)
> 
> kleine anmerkung am rande, bist du dir sicher ob dein vorderrad richtig fest ist - bzw. ob der qr15 richtig fest ist, weil laut hersteller gehört der geschlossene hebel rund 1-20mm vor das gabelbein und nicht dahinter...
> (http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/09/Ger/2009_OM_ger.htm)


Danke 

 Oh das wusste ich nicht! gut das du das sagst... Bis jetz hat das Vorderrad immer gehalten 
Ich werde das vor der nächsten ausfahrt ändern.


----------



## M!ke (9. März 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ganz schön krasser Winkel der Barends
> 
> Was für ne Größe hat denn der Hobel?



Größe L.  Kann gut sein, dass sich der Winkel noch ändert (oder die Dinger kommen ganz ab). Bin noch am experimentieren. 

Mike


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (9. März 2010)

Sorry Handycam!

LG 
Philipp


----------



## .t1mo (10. März 2010)

M!ke schrieb:


> Größe L.  Kann gut sein, dass sich der Winkel noch ändert (oder die Dinger kommen ganz ab). Bin noch am experimentieren.
> 
> Mike



Ich hab die Dinger an meinem Alu GC auch recht schnell demontiert. Finde es ohne angenehmer. Von der Optik ganz zu schweigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## updike (10. März 2010)

@M!ke

Barends sind meiner Meinung nach an einem Racebike unverzichtbar. Bei dem Winkel können sie ihren Zweck aber nicht erfüllen, die gehören um mindestens 30 Grad nach oben gedreht.
Die Optik hat sich dabei der Funktion unterzuordnen.

Gruß updike


----------



## Cortezsi (10. März 2010)

updike schrieb:


> @M!ke
> 
> Barends sind meiner Meinung nach an einem Racebike unverzichtbar. Bei dem Winkel können sie ihren Zweck aber nicht erfüllen, die gehören um mindestens 30 Grad nach oben gedreht.
> Die Optik hat sich dabei der Funktion unterzuordnen.
> ...


Sehe ich absolut genauso. Wollte sowas ähnliches auch gerade schreiben.


----------



## M!ke (10. März 2010)

updike schrieb:


> @M!ke
> 
> Barends sind meiner Meinung nach an einem Racebike unverzichtbar. Bei dem Winkel können sie ihren Zweck aber nicht erfüllen, die gehören um mindestens 30 Grad nach oben gedreht.
> Die Optik hat sich dabei der Funktion unterzuordnen.
> ...



Ich bin mit meinem Vorgängerrad einige Marathons ohne Barends gefahren und hab es nie vermisst. Mich stören die eher im Downhill. 
Nungut, wie gesagt, bin noch am experimentieren, kann sein, dass, wenn sie dran bleiben, der schlussendliche Winkel die beschriebenen 30° sind, daher danke für den Tip, werde ich ausprobieren.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Raesfeld (10. März 2010)

Wieviele Kommas passen in einen Satz


----------



## M!ke (10. März 2010)




----------



## T!ll (10. März 2010)

Schnee ist ja ganz spaßig, aber ich hätte so langsam gerne wieder Wärme und trockene Trails


----------



## schappi (10. März 2010)

updike schrieb:


> @M!ke
> 
> Barends sind meiner Meinung nach an einem Racebike unverzichtbar. Bei dem Winkel können sie ihren Zweck aber nicht erfüllen, die gehören um mindestens 30 Grad nach oben gedreht.
> Die Optik hat sich dabei der Funktion unterzuordnen.
> ...



wie begründest du den Winkel von mindestens 30°?


----------



## Raesfeld (10. März 2010)

Weil man sonst nach vorne abrutschen kann, denke ich.


----------



## Groudon (10. März 2010)

Ich habe meine in etwa in einer Linie mit meinem 6° nach unten  geneigten vorbau - man sollte sie (denke ich) so einstellen, dass MAN SELBER gut damit zurecht kommt  jeder mag es anders und greift anders!

nich als provokation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## updike (10. März 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> wie begründest du den Winkel von mindestens 30°?



Die Barends von M!ike zeigen ja sogar leicht nach unten. Ich finde es am ergonomischsten, wenn das Handgelenk beim Greifen nicht abgeknickt wird. Auch das Ziehen im Wiegetritt dürfte bei der Einstellung problematisch sein, da man leicht nach vorne rutschen kann. 30 Grad waren halt meine Einschätzung.
Die genaue Einstellung variiert natürlich je nach persönlicher Vorliebe, letztendlich muß das jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Gruß updike


----------



## decline (10. März 2010)

Der Neigungswinkel von Bar-Ends sollte maximal 10° betragen. (nach oben, nicht nach unten ;-) )


----------



## Raesfeld (10. März 2010)

Und mit was fundierst du deine Aussage? 

(Wir haben gerade in Deutsch Argumentationen, daher frage ich direkt nach Beweisen  )


----------



## T!ll (11. März 2010)

Wen interessiert's, das hier ist doch ne Galerie.


----------



## Raesfeld (11. März 2010)

Stimmt, aber es wurden schon so lange keine Bilder mehr gepostet, dass man das vergessen könnte 

Hab leider auch keine aktuellen Bilder anzubieten  War zwar gestern ne Runde im Wald biken, aber hab nur die Handy-Cam dabei gehabt... Die Quali will ich euch nicht zumuten


----------



## buergie (12. März 2010)

Meins ist auch da.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2010)

Update: aus Lyrik U-Turn 160 wurde Lyrik Coil 180 





Kann aber leider nicht so bleiben, da die Dämpfung das auf Dauer nicht mitmacht. Wird dann wohl letztendlich auf 175-130mm U-Turn rauslaufen  Infos dazu hier.


----------



## KA-Biker (13. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Update: aus Lyrik U-Turn 160 wurde Lyrik Coil 180
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bald kommt ja die Fox mit 180mm raus, die kannst du dir dann kaufen. Weil ich finde die Totem ist einfach zu fett für die meisten Rahmen. passt optisch nicht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. März 2010)

fox? 180? bald? erzähl mehr! kann man aber bestimmt nicht bezahlen.


----------



## timothekid (13. März 2010)

Bleibt ja noch Marzocchi!
Sollen ja jetzt nicht mehr so viele Probleme haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. März 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Bald kommt ja die Fox mit 180mm raus, die kannst du dir dann kaufen.














 Wieso sollte ich eine Fox Gabel fÃ¼r einen riesen Haufen Geld kaufen, wenn ich fÃ¼r die HÃ¤lfte davon was deutlich besseres kriege?  Und der Umbau der Lyrik kostet inkl. Dichtungen und Ãl wechseln nicht mal 50â¬...




KA-Biker schrieb:


> Weil ich finde die Totem ist einfach zu fett fÃ¼r die meisten Rahmen. passt optisch nicht.


Also im Torque sieht die Totem auf keinen Fall zu fett aus! Sollte ich mit den beiden Alternativen (Lyrik U-Turn 175 Umbau bzw. Domain 180 Coil) nicht zufrieden sein, wird wohl eine Totem Solo Air DH kommen. Das Torque geht eh verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig gut bergauf, das sollte auch mit 180 fix noch machbar sein. Momantan habe ich gerade die 180er Domain eingebaut (so lange bis die Lyrik fertig ist) und werde mit der mal ein wenig testen...




timothekid schrieb:


> Bleibt ja noch Marzocchi!
> Sollen ja jetzt nicht mehr so viele Probleme haben.


Trotzdem in keiner Weise konkurrenzfÃ¤hig...




Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> fox? 180? bald? erzÃ¤hl mehr! kann man aber bestimmt nicht bezahlen.


klick hier


----------



## timothekid (13. März 2010)

Das stimmt natürlich^^


----------



## flämischer löwe (13. März 2010)




----------



## Newmi (13. März 2010)

Wow, ne Xcite!! Sieht man auch nicht oft!!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. März 2010)

Die farbige Speiche sieht merkwürdig aus.


----------



## Tim777 (14. März 2010)

weil es zZ noch nicht so viele Bilder hier gibt, habe ich heute extra mal die Kamera mitgenommen auf die Hausrunde. Der Taunus wird so langsam schneefrei (zumindest in den tieferen Lagen).









so, jetzt kommen dann hoffentlich auch bald mal Bilder vom neuen Torque. Bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (14. März 2010)

war heute auch mal wieder ne runde biken, nachdem sich der schnee halbwegs verflüchtigt hat. mitfahrer hat drei bilder gemacht aber nix spektakuläres


----------



## Rines (14. März 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


>



hab grad erst gesehn das du ne schwarze van drin hast^^.. sehr edel


----------



## KA-Biker (15. März 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> fox? 180? bald? erzähl mehr! kann man aber bestimmt nicht bezahlen.


 

lookilooki

http://www.mtbfreeride.tv/bikes-and-parts/artikel/884/fox-testet-180mm-singlecrown-gabel

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/581460


----------



## pjfa (17. März 2010)

http://canyon-torque-es9ltd.blogspot.com/2010/03/v-trilhos-da-acafa.html


----------



## Mecci (17. März 2010)

gabel durchschlag .


----------



## Cortezsi (17. März 2010)

Mecci schrieb:


> gabel durchschlag .



Und Sattel brutalst versenkt - den bekommst nimmer raus.


----------



## Saintsrest (17. März 2010)

Es wird Frühling im Pfälzerwald. Da war das Schaltauge noch ganz....


----------



## woodybender (18. März 2010)

So, hier mal mein Bock...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/597157


----------



## mas7erchief (18. März 2010)

Sieht gut aus
Erinnert mich an meins
Wie hasten die weiße Schrift entfernt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodybender (18. März 2010)

Mit Aceton, war ganz schön viel Arbeit!
Hatte das mal hier im Forum gelesen.


----------



## J.West (18. März 2010)

Ohne Schriftzug ist es sehr viel besser!!!
Da hat sich die Arbeit gelohnt!
Das Aceton greift die anodisierte Oberfläche definitiv nicht an, oder?
Und wie ist es bei den Lackierten Rahmen, die Decials sind unter Klarlack, also keine Chance sie zu entfernen?!
Bin zur Zeit in der Farbplanung meines zukünftigen Trailflows...
Die Farbwahl ist schwieriger als die Wahl des Bikes an sich - Verrückte Welt!


----------



## johnnyg (18. März 2010)

Heute während 'ner Tour passiert...





Die Sattelklemme hat sich verabschiedet, als ich den Sattel nach einer längeren bergab Fahrt wieder höher einstellen wollte...

Gibts auf das Teil Garantie? 

Naja eigentlich will ich so eine nie wieder haben, oder taugen die neuen mehr?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (18. März 2010)

ich hab mir nach zwei tagen ne hope geholt. fahr die jetzt 1,5 jahre und alles ist gut.


----------



## Shughart (18. März 2010)

also ich kann mich über meine vom letzten jahr nicht beklagen, super leichtgängig zu öffnen/schließen, aber trotzdem hat meine ne super klemmkraft. den zweiten pluspunkt hat se bei mir gesamelt, dass man sie selbst mit dicken winterhandschuhen gut anpacken, öffnen/schließen und mit dem rädchen gut vorspannen kann.


----------



## mas7erchief (18. März 2010)

Also ich ha auf Garantie ne neue bekommen.
Die da auf dem Foto ist auch ein altes Modell. Die hatte ich auch zuerst. Die neue funktioniert um Welten besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (18. März 2010)

welche hope passt den am fr von 2009? würde meine auch austauschen, aber die hat doch irgendwie n eigenartiges maß, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## erkan1984 (19. März 2010)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Heute während 'ner Tour passiert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber das ding gibt n prima schlüsselanhänger und flaschenöffner....


----------



## MelleD (19. März 2010)

hab meine auch getauscht, müsste die irgendwo noch rumfliegen haben...
Frag mich gerade, wo...

Kauf dir einfach ne neue, von Hope sind schon gute dinger


----------



## johnnyg (19. März 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> hab meine auch getauscht, müsste die irgendwo noch rumfliegen haben...
> Frag mich gerade, wo...
> 
> Kauf dir einfach ne neue, von Hope sind schon gute dinger




Ich war im Fahrradgeschäft und die hatten nix passendes, haben mir dann erstmal nur einen neuen Hebel mit Schräubchen verkauft, steht jetzt zwar Giant drauf aber hat nur 1,45 EUR gekostet und es funktioniert. 

Falls der dann irgendwann kaputt ist, guck ich mal was Hope zu bieten hat.


----------



## paradisoinferno (19. März 2010)

Heute Jungfernfahrt... 





...noch ganz piano auf Asphalt zum Einfahren 





Geil, die Karre bügelt einfach alles wech 





Fortsetzung im dreckigen Unterholz folgt..... ​


----------



## sirphillmo (19. März 2010)

Meins 






mfg sirphillmo


----------



## .t1mo (19. März 2010)

Endlich mal wieder ein großes Torque


----------



## Raesfeld (19. März 2010)

OT: Hübsche Lautsprecher! Jamo hat sich in den letzten Jahren wirklich gemacht. Ich habe ja auch mit Rundungen geliebäugelt, aber da ich Canton Fan bin, würde da nur die Vento-Serie in Frage kommen... Die geht leider sehr ins Geld ;-)

Hast übrigens ein tolles Radl. An dem Torque finde ich nur schade, dass kein Flaschenhalter montiert werden kann. Ist so eine Hammerschmidt wirklich eine Alternative zu einer klassischen 3-fach Kurbel?


----------



## jaamaa (20. März 2010)

Flaschenhalter?!? 

.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2010)

@ paradisoinferno: War der Hinterreifen schon so drauf oder hast du ihn absichtlich falsch herum montiert...?




Raesfeld schrieb:


> An dem Torque finde ich nur schade, dass kein Flaschenhalter montiert werden kann.


Für so Kommentare sollte man eigentlich für mind. 1 Tag mit den Füßen nach oben auf den Marktplatz gehängt werden 




Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ist so eine Hammerschmidt wirklich eine Alternative zu einer klassischen 3-fach Kurbel?


Natürlich nicht. Soll sie ja auch gar nicht.


@ Topic: Bild vom gestrigen Ausritt: Das Torque ist zwar nicht sehr gut zu sehen, aber man erkennt die übergangsweise verbaute Domain und die neuen Hosen des Fahrers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (20. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Hast übrigens ein tolles Radl. An dem Torque finde ich nur schade, dass kein Flaschenhalter montiert werden kann. Ist so eine Hammerschmidt wirklich eine Alternative zu einer klassischen 3-fach Kurbel?


das ist ein freerider und kein alpencrosser. hammerschmidt ist keine alternative zur 3-fach kurbel sondern zu 2-fach mit bashguard und kettenführung.


----------



## paradisoinferno (20. März 2010)

Gerade nochma nachgeschaut, sieht vielleicht sonderbar aus, ist jedoch in Laufrichtung montiert...


----------



## Raesfeld (20. März 2010)

Flaschenhalter nur deswegen weil das Uncle Jimbo von Rose einen hat.
Natürlich hat man bei den ganz großen Touren einen Trinkrucksack o. Ä. dabei.


----------



## Strider (20. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter nur deswegen weil das Uncle Jimbo von Rose einen hat.
> Natürlich hat man bei den ganz großen Touren einen Trinkrucksack o. Ä. dabei.



Ne gerade bei den ganz großen Touren hat man keinen Trinkrucksack. Da hat man nämlich schon genug auf dem Rücken.

Ach ja die HS ist keine Alternative zu einer Dreifachkurbel, aber wer braucht schon dreifach


----------



## jaamaa (20. März 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Gerade nochma nachgeschaut, sieht vielleicht sonderbar aus, ist jedoch in Laufrichtung montiert...


Ja, aber Laufrichtung Front. Schau nochmal drauf.


----------



## Tino72 (20. März 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Ne gerade bei den ganz großen Touren hat man keinen Trinkrucksack. Da hat man nämlich schon genug auf dem Rücken



Ich schon. Habe jeden Alpencross mit Trinkblase gemacht. Gerade auf großen Touren im Hochsommer reicht mir eine Trinkflasch einfach nicht. Dafür spar ich am Rest und mir hat mein Camelback Blowfish immer gereicht. Aber passt nicht wirklich zum Thema


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ja, aber Laufrichtung Front. Schau nochmal drauf.



Ja wie jetzt?! Seit wann gibts denn hier nen Unterschied? Aufm Reifen steht nen Pfeil mit Rotation und der zeigt in Laufrichtung! Soll ich den etwa entgegengesetzt montieren, nur weil es sich ums Hinterrad handelt? CONFUSED


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. März 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Ne gerade bei den ganz großen Touren hat man keinen Trinkrucksack. Da hat man nämlich schon genug auf dem Rücken.



Das seh ich vollkommen anders. 
Eben gerade wenn man man schon einiges aufm Rücken hat kommts auf die paar Liter Flüssigkeit auch nicht mehr an. 

Und wie willst Du mehr als 2 Ltr. in den Flaschen deponieren?
Bei Viergelenkern gibts außerdem kaum die Möglichkeit, zwei Halter zu montieren...


----------



## Cortezsi (21. März 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Ne gerade bei den ganz großen Touren hat man keinen Trinkrucksack. Da hat man nämlich schon genug auf dem Rücken.



Angeblich soll es ja Rucksäcke geben, in welche man Trinkblasen unterbringen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt?! Seit wann gibts denn hier nen Unterschied? Aufm Reifen steht nen Pfeil mit Rotation und der zeigt in Laufrichtung! Soll ich den etwa entgegengesetzt montieren, nur weil es sich ums Hinterrad handelt? CONFUSED



Normalerweise steht <Rotation> auf einem Vorder- oder Hinterradreifen, wie z.B. dem Fat Albert. Bei einem NN, der ja für Vorne und Hinten das gleiche Profil hat, müsste da < REAR  FRONT> stehen.  Und da sind dann die Blöcke andersherum.


----------



## Strider (21. März 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Angeblich soll es ja Rucksäcke geben, in welche man Trinkblasen unterbringen kann...



Also ich war immer froh nicht noch ein zusätzliches Kilo auf dem Rücken zu haben. Am AMS passen 2 Flaschen und in den Alpen gibt es alle paar Kilometer was zum nachfüllen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Normalerweise steht <Rotation> auf einem Vorder- oder Hinterradreifen, wie z.B. dem Fat Albert. Bei einem NN, der ja für Vorne und Hinten das gleiche Profil hat, müsste da < REAR  FRONT> stehen.  Und da sind dann die Blöcke andersherum.



müssen tut gar nichts. das profil des nobby nic hat sich ja geändert. damit vielleicht auch die wechselnde laufrichtung.


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. März 2010)

das mit der laufrichtung halte ich sowieso für nen marketing-gag. als ob man sowas in nem placebo-experiment überhaupt bemerken würde.


----------



## Raesfeld (21. März 2010)

Mal schauen ob du es merkst, wenn man deine Autoreifen andersrum aufzieht 
Das merkst du erst wenn es zu spät ist!

Ich glaube schon, dass es auf Feuchten, weichen Untergründen einen messbaren Unterschied gibt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. März 2010)

Kurze Frage, weil hier viele Canyon Fahrer reinschauen: Welche Speichen und Nippel sind im LRS (XT+Sun Equalizer 27) des 2008er Canyon Nerve AM 5.0 verbaut gewesen? Gerne auch per PM, wegen Galerie und so 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> müssen tut gar nichts. das profil des nobby nic hat sich ja geändert. damit vielleicht auch die wechselnde laufrichtung.


 Dachte zuerst an ein Plagiat aus der Volkrepublik. Die bauen ja so ziemlich Alles nach.

Aber das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit.
Das was uns dann jahrelang als "die Innovation" verkauft wurde, ist damit nun hinfällig und die Neuerung 2010 (wir drehn den Reifen einfach mal um) erorbert den Markt. Ist auch nichts Neues, alles schon da gewesen.


Hast Recht, auf der Schwalbe HP kann mann es nachlesen. Die haben doch wirklich für Hinten das Profil umgedreht! 

Wie konnte ich nur die letzten Jahre damit fahren?


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. März 2010)

Bei meinem NN steht nix von front und rear, offenbar hat sich da beim MJ 2010 was geändert, vielleicht auch die Blöckeanordnung.

Und da ja serienmäßig dieser Reifen am Hinterrad montiert ist sollte das so schon i. O. sein....

Nun freuen wir uns auf weitere Bilder


----------



## Julian0o (21. März 2010)

Heute erster Ausritt mit allen 4 AM's zusammen  Leider nur iPhone Foto mit beschlagener Linse


----------



## erkan1984 (21. März 2010)

oh, ja noch mehr unscharfe bilder bitte


----------



## Julian0o (21. März 2010)

Ja gut ich liefer noch eins nach


----------



## Tino72 (21. März 2010)

Sind zwar scharf aber dafür leider noch nicht Realität. Muß noch bis KW18 warten bis mein AM 9.0 kommt... Dann mach ich mich an die Arbeit.


----------



## T!ll (21. März 2010)

Nein tu's bitte nicht


----------



## fx:flow (21. März 2010)

ganz schön hässlich.


----------



## Rines (21. März 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> Sind zwar scharf aber dafür leider noch nicht Realität. Muß noch bis KW18 warten bis mein AM 9.0 kommt... Dann mach ich mich an die Arbeit.


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (21. März 2010)

Erinnert mich an son Arschgeweih der Cindy-Generation :kotz:


----------



## Raesfeld (21. März 2010)

Heftigster Griff ins Klo! Tu das diesem schönen Rad nicht an!


----------



## Julian0o (21. März 2010)

Also ich würde sagen einstimmig abgelehnt


----------



## Martina H. (21. März 2010)

> Erinnert mich an son Arschgeweih der Cindy-Generation



...das trifft es ziemlich genau 

M.


----------



## erkan1984 (21. März 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> Sind zwar scharf aber dafür leider noch nicht Realität. Muß noch bis KW18 warten bis mein AM 9.0 kommt... Dann mach ich mich an die Arbeit.



aber dann nur stilecht mit Ed Hardy Trikot...
OMG.
wenn er das wirklich macht, möchte ich kein Canyon mehr fahren...


----------



## Raesfeld (21. März 2010)

Um mal nicht weiter auf dem Rahmendesign rumzuhacken 

Ich bin vor einer Woche auf Swissstop umgestiegen. Die grünen Trägerplatten sind sicher Geschmackssache, aber was mir aufgefallen ist: Die schwarzen Riefen auf der Scheibe





Sind seit ich die Swissstop habe nicht wiedergekommen 

Jetzt habe ich eine spielgelglänzende Scheibe





Bremskraft ist auch super! Aber recht softer Druckpunkt, dafür gut dosierbar


----------



## Tino72 (21. März 2010)

Danke für Euer Feedback. Jetzt bin ich sicher, daß ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin. Wenn ich das toppen kann laß ich es Euch wissen, ansonsten poste ich das fertige Ergebniss.


----------



## Cortezsi (22. März 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> Sind zwar scharf aber dafür leider noch nicht Realität. Muß noch bis KW18 warten bis mein AM 9.0 kommt... Dann mach ich mich an die Arbeit.



Bitte tu es, dann weiß man gleich mit wem man es zu tun hat.


----------



## Webwebs (22. März 2010)

@Reasfeld

Wie sieht es mit den Swissstop mit der Quietscherei aus? Meine R1 am Nerve XC nerven einfach nur.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (22. März 2010)

@webwebs:
Man kann Quietschen provozieren. Aber nur bei betont leichtem Bremsdruck. Bei normalen Bremsungen machen die keinen Mucks!
Wie es bei Nässe aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Wenn man seinen Rahmen individualisiert, dann bitte nur dezent. z.B. ein Canyon Schriftzug in einer anderen Farbe. In hochglanz schwarz zum Beispiel.
Und wenn es nach mir geht: Keine Sprüche auf Rad und Auto!


----------



## MUD´doc (22. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Und wenn es nach mir geht: Keine Sprüche auf Rad und Auto!



Doch Raesfeld. Aber nur ein Spruch 



Ist schon ein altes Foto, aber der Aufkleber hält erstaunlich gut auf dem Elox.
Sieht nach den 2 Jahren immernoch so aus.

Eine Trauerminute bitte für meinen Lieblings-Singletrail.
Die Waldarbeiter sind in dem Waldstück weitergezogen und haben nun die, von mir 
letztes Jahr entdeckten, Wildpfade erreicht. Alles dem Erdboden gleich gemacht 
und verwüstet


----------



## kNiRpS (22. März 2010)

soviel zu der annahme, dass mountainbiker mit ihren Reifen die landschaft zerstören!


----------



## -MIK- (22. März 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> soviel zu der annahme, dass mountainbiker mit ihren Reifen die landschaft zerstören!



Böses Thema...


----------



## schappi (22. März 2010)

Hier sieht man ja sehr deutlich welche Unweltzerstörungen die agressiven Reifen der Geländefahrräder im Wald hinterlassen.
Die Spur des Harvesters ist unter der Moutainbikespur ja kaum noch zu erkennen.


----------



## -MIK- (22. März 2010)

Da könnt ich am Strahl kotzen wenn ich sowas sehe. Vor allem dauert das jetzt Jahre, bis dass das wieder "gerichtet" wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (22. März 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Die Spur des Harvesters ist unter der Moutainbikespur ja kaum noch zu erkennen.



Achtung Ironie:

EBEN - die sieht man schon ganz deutlich! Und wenn mans genau nimmt, sorgen eure Reifenspuren dazu, dass das Wasser erst recht abfließen kann - was durch die querstehenden Harvesterspuren verhindert wird! Ausserdem können in den sich bildenen Pfützen neue Populationen an Stechmücken heranwachsen! Schaffung von neuem Lebensraum nennt man das, jawohl!

Also habts euch nicht so! 

Im Ernst:

Die Spuren kenn ich auch. Und zwar aus dem *Nationalpark Bayerischer Wald*! Erst steht da ein am Traileingang ein Bikeverbotsschild (was in einem NP ja durchaus zu verstehen ist) - aber 100 Meter weiter geht genau so eine Harvesterspur rein - Richtung Trail. Und es bleibt nicht bei der einen... Man fühlt sich schon leicht verschaukelt...

VG
Gerhard


----------



## Raesfeld (22. März 2010)

Ähnlich wie im borkener Bundeswehrwald. Bis vor ein paar Jahren sind dort Kettenpanzer wie blöd durch die Prärie gejagt - und jetzt wollen sie das Mountainbiken im Rahmen des Naturschutzes verbieten.
Aber eine Straße mit Parkplatz quer durch den Wald bauen, damit die Wanderer nicht so weit laufen müssen


----------



## g!zmo (22. März 2010)

die Harvester wollen halt auch mal singletrail Action genießen 
das wirklich dumme daran ist, dass der Weg nach so einer aktion mindestens 1 Jahr lang nicht mehr gescheit befahrbar ist.


----------



## DJayBee (22. März 2010)

Um mal wieder ein paar Bilder mit ins Spiel zu bringen...
Nerve AM 7.0



Nerve AM 7.0 feat. Hälfte des stolzen Halters 



Feedback erwünscht


----------



## tom23" (22. März 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> Danke für Euer Feedback. Jetzt bin ich sicher, daß ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin. Wenn ich das toppen kann laß ich es Euch wissen, ansonsten poste ich das fertige Ergebniss.



Nun ja, das ist ja wohl Deine Angelegenheit und Dir soll es gefallen. 
Ich würde mich aber fragen, ob ich die eine Werbung in mühevoller Arbeit entferne und dann eine Neue statt dessen anbringe?
Statt (Arschgeweih-Splash-Dingenskirchen)-Canyon  könntest du ja vielleicht "poisoned to my rotten core" oder so...


----------



## Cool Breeze (22. März 2010)

Das erste Foto ist echt genial!


----------



## nismo2002 (22. März 2010)

@ DJayBee:

Coole Stimmung in deinen Aufnahmen! Gefällt mir!


----------



## Raesfeld (22. März 2010)

Ich mag diese "Sinnkontraste". Wenn ein recht dreckiges Mountainbike in einer so sauberen Umgebung fotografiert wird.
Im allgemeinen stehe ich sehr auf Fotos in urbanen Kulissen. Da ich aufm Land lebe haben wir immer nur so einen Mischmasch aus Zivilisation und Natur. Lebensqualität top, aber gute Fotos sind schwer.

Edit:

Im Übrigen kann man sagen, dass man ein paar Details noch tunen könnte:
-Anderer Gang: vorne groß hinten klein (Siehe Canyon Website, dann tangiert die Kette das Kettenblatt schöner, anstelle dahinter zu "versinken")
-Pedale gerade
-Sattel weiter raus. Muss nicht fahrbar sein, sieht aber dynamischer aus
-Reifen so drehen, dass die Schrift richtig herum ist.


----------



## yjogam (23. März 2010)

DJayBee schrieb:


> Um mal wieder ein paar Bilder mit ins Spiel zu bringen...
> Nerve AM 7.0
> 
> 
> ...



Die Umgebung ist etwas außergewöhnlich, aber genau das macht den Kick auf diesen Bildern!!
Sehr schön!
Sehr gewagt übrigens...
Die Sneakers sind der Hammer!


----------



## yjogam (23. März 2010)

Ich bevorzuge die "natürliche Umgebung" und poste ein paar Bildern aus meiner heutigen Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (23. März 2010)

Das erste Bild find ich sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## Raesfeld (23. März 2010)

yjogam schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge die "natürliche Umgebung" und poste ein paar Bildern aus meiner heutigen Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde das Format außergewöhnlich schön! 
Im Übrigen: Ein schönes Rad!


----------



## yjogam (23. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich finde das Format außergewöhnlich schön!
> Im Übrigen: Ein schönes Rad!



Hey, vielen Dank!
Das war der Jahrgang 2009.
Der hatte was, oder...?!?


----------



## Raesfeld (23. März 2010)

Kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen 

Hast du den grünen Schriftzug aufgeklebt?
Bezüglich der Bremsleitung gab es einige Seiten vorher schonmal eine kleine Diskussion. Es ist technisch, wie optisch, sinnvoller die Bremsleitung an der Innenseite der Gabel entlangzuführen. Bleibt aber Geschmackssache!


----------



## yjogam (23. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen
> 
> Hast du den grünen Schriftzug aufgeklebt?
> Bezüglich der Bremsleitung gab es einige Seiten vorher schonmal eine kleine Diskussion. Es ist technisch, wie optisch, sinnvoller die Bremsleitung an der Innenseite der Gabel entlangzuführen. Bleibt aber Geschmackssache!



Hi Raesfeld,

der grüner Schriftzug war von Anfang an so.
Ich habe an das Rad gar nicht verändert.

Die Bremsleitung ist mir nicht aufgefallen...
Werde mal morgen nachschauen. Bisher stört mich an das Rad so gut wie gar nicht...


----------



## Raesfeld (23. März 2010)

Hm, ich dachte Canyon würde die an den schwarzen Rädern immer graue Schriftzüge aufdrucken. Ich hätte auch gerne ein bisschen Farbe an meinem Rahmen 

Das mit der Bremsleitung hat mich auch nicht weiter gestört. Bis ich mal hinter die Leitung geschaut habe:






Die hat den Lack schon ganz schön abgescheuert.
Ich muss demnächst mal mit einem Lackstift retten was zu retten ist.


----------



## yjogam (23. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Hm, ich dachte Canyon würde die an den schwarzen Rädern immer graue Schriftzüge aufdrucken. Ich hätte auch gerne ein bisschen Farbe an meinem Rahmen
> 
> Das mit der Bremsleitung hat mich auch nicht weiter gestört. Bis ich mal hinter die Leitung geschaut habe:
> 
> ...



Der 2009 war vielleicht eine Ausnahme in der Hinsicht.
Die GC AL für Ladys gab es in Schwarz und Weiss für den Rahmen, bei beiden in grünen Schriftzug.
In diesem Jahr hat nur das Torque FRX 9 diese Ehre, auch mit weißem Sattel und Federgabel. Schick!
Wäre eine Anregung an Canyon für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Flink (23. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Hm, ich dachte Canyon würde die an den schwarzen Rädern immer graue Schriftzüge aufdrucken. Ich hätte auch gerne ein bisschen Farbe an meinem Rahmen
> 
> Das mit der Bremsleitung hat mich auch nicht weiter gestört. Bis ich mal hinter die Leitung geschaut habe:
> 
> ...



ach ist doch nicht schlimm...räder müssen auch ein wenig gebraucht aussehen wenn sie rangenommen werden


----------



## buergie (24. März 2010)

ich habe es durch den Dreck getrieben, das war das Ergebniss...





​ 







​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (24. März 2010)

bei mir hats auch Zuwachs gegeben. Diesmal zwar nur der Rahmen. Aber voran gehts


----------



## Raesfeld (24. März 2010)

@ buergie:

So muss das aussehen! Daumen hoch!
Wenn du schnell genug fährt, hebst du dann ab? So einen breiten Lenker habe ich ja noch nie gesehen. Oder ist der normal und das Fahrrad ist XXS? 

@ unchained:

Was ein Anblick, so sauber wirst du die Teile so schnell nicht wiedersehen  
Besonders die Kassette finde ich immer schwierig zu reinigen. Du musst auf jeden Fall später die Bilder des fertigen Rades posten!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Was ein Anblick, so sauber wirst du die Teile so schnell nicht wiedersehen


Täusch dich da mal nicht!!


----------



## unchained (24. März 2010)

echt ma


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. März 2010)

Sind die Scheiben nicht weng groß fürn nen CC Flitzer?


----------



## -MIK- (25. März 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Was ein Anblick, so sauber wirst du die Teile so schnell nicht wiedersehen
> Besonders die Kassette finde ich immer schwierig zu reinigen. Du musst auf jeden Fall später die Bilder des fertigen Rades posten!



Auch wenn ich da immer wieder den Spot meiner Freunde anziehe, mein Bike sieht nach jedem WE wieder so ähnlich aus.  Gut, manche Dinge bekommst nach ner Zeit nur sauber, wenn Du die Büchse zerlegst aber die Kassette sieht nach nem Jahr noch immer aus wie neu.  Nur ne Frage der Technik..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (25. März 2010)

Eher eine Frage der Zeit!


----------



## .t1mo (25. März 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Sind die Scheiben nicht weng groß fürn nen CC Flitzer?



Ich fahre mittlerweile auch 180/180 und finde das einfach angenehmer. Es hängt ja auch immer davon ab, wer draufsitzt und wo man wohnt. 

Ein 60kg Fahrer im Flachland braucht sicherlich keine großen Scheiben


----------



## Martina H. (25. März 2010)

...was ich bisher von unchained gesehen habe war immer blitzblank 

Er wird auch dieses sauberhalten 

Grüße

M.


----------



## erkan1984 (25. März 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> bei mir hats auch Zuwachs gegeben. Diesmal zwar nur der Rahmen. Aber voran gehts



uiiii, sehr schön, erfällst du mir meinen Wunsch nach einem Aufbau-Tagebuch?

Ist der Rahmen neu (ist ja wenn ich richtig sehe noch der 07/08er Rahmen, und warum nun doch kein Giant?
Die Sattelklemme kommt noch silber oder?...

mal was On Topic: 
würde hier eine weiße SID reinpassen?





danke


----------



## Raesfeld (25. März 2010)

Du meinst optisch?

Ich finde schon. Am Nerve XC 6 von 2009 war ja auch eine weiße Gabel verbaut. Jetzt habe ich noch einen weißen Lenker und Vorbau ergänzt. Jetzt sieht es wirklich geil aus. Wenn die Gabel das einzige weiße Teil am Rad ist, kann es sein, dass sie etwas verloren aussieht.


----------



## MUD´doc (25. März 2010)

Lange kein Bild mehr von meinen Bikes hier drin gehabt. 
Okay, hab seid diesem Winter auch ein Winterbike zum Einschlammen (allerdings ´ne andere Marke)
Hab mal ein neues Autostitch-Programm getestet und sah das mal als Anlass,
meinen "Dicken" im aktuellen Zustand zu posten. 
Da könnt ihr mal sehen, wo er seine Winterpause verbracht hat.
Einzig Neues sind die Sixpack-Pedale, die verdammt Filigran rüberkommen




Die Reifen sind auch recht weit runter. Schätze, dass die diesen Sommer gegen die neuen FA getauscht werden müssen.

Jetzt geht noch die Schrauberei am GrandCanyon los, die Teile sind jetzt alle da *jubel jubel freu freu*

@ unchained 
coooool, chromfarbene Teile!

@ erkan1984
Mein CG hat die weiße Fox drin (allerdings mit dem grauen Rahmen). Vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig weiter.


----------



## erkan1984 (25. März 2010)

mhh, so verkehrt sieht da gar nicht aus, wenn ich nur noch die Gabelknöpfe farblich anpasse....




das mit der weißen gabel sieht noch besser aus als mit einer Schwarzen in glänzend...





was wird wohl Preislich günstiger sein?
Die Race in weiß ohne PopLoc gedöns
oder mit und das dannn verkaufen, inkl. MC Einheit, bei BikeComponents, mach das 70 euro aus, die müsste ich doch locker durch den Verkauf reinbekommen? aber kauft jemand sowas?


----------



## unchained (25. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...was ich bisher von unchained gesehen habe war immer blitzblank
> 
> Er wird auch dieses sauberhalten
> 
> ...



Martina hats erkannt  genauso wirds sein. 

183/160mm find ich passend. ich bin 1,90m groß, wiege 90kg und will auch a bisserl reserven haben.

die anderen teile wie sattelklemme, vorbau, sattelstütze sind silber. Ich überlege auch silberne hope pro2 zu nehmen kombiniert mit ztr alpine und sapim x ray speichen. 

 wirdn spaßiger flitzer. Es ist kein Giant mehr geworden, da Giant und andere Händler sich dermaßen einpissen und nicht liefern können. Es ist ein Grand Canyon von 2008 aus dem Outlet.


----------



## Raesfeld (25. März 2010)

Auf dem Foto sehen die aus wie eine 203er und eine 180er Scheibe.
Ich denke das du mit dem Canyon Rahmen eine gute Wahl getroffen hast!


----------



## unchained (25. März 2010)

die SID ist lediglich bis 185mm freigegeben. Es sind somit 183mm / 160mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (25. März 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> die SID ist lediglich bis 185mm freigegeben. Es sind somit 183mm / 160mm



Machst Du ein Tagebuch? Das wäre geil.
Hast Du Dich schon beim LRS entschieden?


----------



## unchained (25. März 2010)

ich bin am grübeln. Habe zwei kombinationen zur Auswahl.

1) Hope Pro II Silber // ZTR No Tubes Alpine black // Schwarze Nippel // Sapim X ray Messerspeichen = 1443gr

2) DT Swiss 240s black // DT Swiss XR400 // Schwarze Nippel // Sapim schwarze Speichen. ca 1500gr. 

Frage ist nur welche Nabenfarbe.... Find silber richtig geil und passend zu den anderen silbernen Teilen wie Thomson Vorbau und Stütze.... Hope Sattelklemme in Silber und schlussendlich die Hope Tech X2 in Silber. Es kommen noch weiße Stahlflexleitungen und Schaltzugleitungen dran.


----------



## r0ckZ (25. März 2010)

1. !
fänd das schön, wenn einer dass mit silbernen parts mal durchzieht. an nem weißen rahmen erst recht (und selten)


----------



## paradisoinferno (25. März 2010)

Was war das heut für ein geiles Wetter! 

Und ein bißchen Zeit für ne mehr oder weniger ausgedehnte Tour.

Die Mühle fährt sich super, wollte fast nicht mehr nach Hause 









Ein kleinen Mangel hat allerdings die hintere Bremse, die Scheibe läuft nicht frei, Beläge sind auf beiden Seiten anliegend..... ma schauen, ob zurückdrücken hilft, bin skeptisch.....


----------



## ghia (25. März 2010)

@paradisoinferno: ist das ne elixir 5? Hab die seid einer woche an meinem Bike auch mit der 160er hinten. Die ist wahnsinnig schwammig, greift überhaupt nicht und wenn sie warm ist fängt sie richtig krass an zu Pfeifen.
Also wenn dir etwas eigenartiges an der Bremse auffällt bitte bescheid sagen. ich find den fehler nämlich nicht


----------



## off_by_one (25. März 2010)

Bist du auch gefahren oder hast du getragen?

Viel zu sauber


----------



## paradisoinferno (26. März 2010)

Ja, is ne 5. Find die Bremsleistung sehr gut, zumindest wenn man ne Hayes 9 gewohnt ist 

Is *NOCH *sauber, war ja auch trocken die letzten Tage


----------



## Cortezsi (26. März 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> 1) Hope Pro II Silber // ZTR No Tubes Alpine black // Schwarze Nippel // Sapim X ray Messerspeichen = 1443gr
> 
> 2) DT Swiss 240s black // DT Swiss XR400 // Schwarze Nippel // Sapim schwarze Speichen. ca 1500gr.



Persönlich würde ich auch 1. nehmen.


----------



## MelleD (26. März 2010)

off_by_one schrieb:


> Bist du auch gefahren oder hast du getragen?
> 
> Viel zu sauber


 
Das hab ich auch gedacht, selbst wenns bei mir hier trocken ist, sieht meins immer aus wie Sau...
Ich mach wohl was falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (26. März 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich mach wohl was falsch



Keine Sorge, du machst alles richtig


----------



## Jogi (26. März 2010)

@Paradiso....
bist mit der DX-Lampe zufrieden?
Ich hab sie am Helm - genial hell das Teil
und tausend Augen leuchten einem im Wald entgegen 

War grad gestern nacht wieder unterwegs: Fuchs und Has' "gut' Nacht" gesagt


----------



## unchained (26. März 2010)

Da ich mit der Farbe des eigentlichen Steuersatzes nicht zufrieden war und die Farbe Silber an meinem neuen Bike vorherrschen soll, hab ich mir was neues gedreht.









Als zweites habe ich mir eine Reduzierhülse für meine 30,9mm Thomson gedreht, da das Maß des Rahmens 31,6mm beträgt und ich mir keine neue passende kaufen wollte. 
Sitzt wunderbar und fällt nicht auf. Noch dazu schließt sie die obere sichtbare Fläche auf dem Sitzrohr ab.


----------



## Raesfeld (26. März 2010)

Handwerklich scheinst du ja ein Profi zu sein! 
Ist Aluminium, oder?

Die Kombination Weiß/Silber genießt echt seltenheitswert, damit wirst du auffallen!


----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2010)

...so, meins ist auch mal wieder sauber 









und hier mal eins von unserem "Fuhrpark"





und jetzt ab in den Wald - wieder dreckig machen 

Grüße

M.


----------



## paradisoinferno (26. März 2010)

@ Jogi

Hatte sie erst dreimal im Einsatz, hat mich bisher nicht im Stich gelassen.

Allerdings hab ich aufm Helm ne Wilma, die Magicshine hab ich nur als Not-Zweitlampe gekauft, falls der Hauptscheinwerfer schlapp macht 
Die MS is fürs Geld net schlecht, etwas spottig... Man sieht von ihr nichts mehr, wenn man die Wilma anschaltet. 

Subjektiv würde ich sagen, dass der 15 % Modus der Wilma etwa 100 % der MS entspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (26. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


>



*1 x Canyon und 2 X Cube in der Canyon Galerie....ne, ne, ne!*


----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2010)

> 1 x Canyon und 2 X Cube in der Canyon Galerie....ne, ne, ne!



... was soll ich machen, meine Männer haben eben keinen Geschmack  und überhaupt ist das eine Canyon schöner als beide Cubes zusammen 


Aber ich kann das Bild ja nochmal im Cube Forum einstellen , mal sehen, was die sagen.

Boah, war knapp eben: grad so vor dem Unwetter (Gewitter, Hagel, Sturmböen) reingekommen - ich wußte garnicht wie schnell wir bergauf fahren können 

Grüße

M.


----------



## paradisoinferno (26. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... was soll ich machen, meine Männer haben eben keinen Geschmack
> M.



...aber hoffentlich nur Bikes betreffend?


----------



## Martina H. (26. März 2010)

... was soll ich sagen: er hat mich geheiratet, also kann sein Geschmack so schlecht nicht sein 

... mal davon ab find ich das Stereo auch wunderschön, der Rahmen ist einfach der Hammer und das Reaction ist für unseren Sohn einfach perfekt - Du hättest ihn eben mal "fliegen" sehen sollen 

M.


----------



## Jogi (26. März 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> @ Jogi
> 
> Hatte sie erst dreimal im Einsatz, hat mich bisher nicht im Stich gelassen.
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich 'ne Ansage - der Preis der Wilma allerdings auch.
Hab jetzt noch keine Wilma live erlebt, glaube aber, dass mir die Leuchtkraft der DX-P7 ausreicht. Ich weiß, heller ist immer besser, aber für den Preis der Wilma krieg ich 10 DX Lampen...


----------



## HitMan34 (27. März 2010)

Hier 2 Bilder von unserer Hausrunde am Edersee.
Ist ein Torque ES 7.0 nach Umbau auf Hammerschmidt.

Gruß

HitMan34


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Da ich mit der Farbe des eigentlichen Steuersatzes nicht zufrieden war und die Farbe Silber an meinem neuen Bike vorherrschen soll, hab ich mir was neues gedreht.


Sieht hübsch aus! Ich würde das Teil noch polieren. Nicht ganz auf Hochglanz, aber zumindest so, wie der Thomson Vorbau aussieht.


----------



## unchained (27. März 2010)

Genau das hab ich auch vor. Das rein-gedrehte ist mir auch zu matt


----------



## Werner Amort (27. März 2010)

schick der weise aufbau

ich hätte bei der Sattelstütze, also bei der Hülse ein bissl Angst um dem Rahmen

also die liegt ja nur oben im Rahmen auf, also wie eine extreme kurze Stütze...


----------



## unchained (27. März 2010)

die Hülse ist genauso lang wie andere Reduzierhülsen aus dem www., nämlich genau 75mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner Amort (27. März 2010)

naja ich hätte da trotzdem Angst...

ich würde da noch unten am Ende der Sattelstütze noch ne Büchse verkleben mit Loctite 
also die Geschlitzte einschieben dann unten noch nen Ring verkleben.
oder halt ne passende kaufen, klar ;-)


----------



## TorqueFreeride (28. März 2010)

So dann mal mein Bike ... nach einem kleinen Ausritt am Mittwoch in unseren heimischen Wäldern


----------



## Tino72 (29. März 2010)

Nachdem Euch mein letzter Entwurf wohl zu verschnörkelt und verspielt war, hoffe ich diesmal mit meiner neuen Designstudie mehr Leute hier zu begeistern. Ich habe das Schriftbild bewusst schlichter gewählt und mich an die vorgegebene Farbgebung "schwarz-weiß-rot" gehalten. Den anglizistischen Firmennamen habe ich in die Muttersprache zurückgeführt.

Aus Gründen des Styls und der Aerodynamik empfiehlt es sich hier evtl. mit Glatze zu fahren.


----------



## mas7erchief (29. März 2010)

Wirklich gefallen tuts mir nicht.
Aber du brauchst das Rad doch nicht zu verändern damit es anderen gefällt.
Wenn dir dein erster Entwurf gefallen hat, dann benutze den auch so


----------



## Rines (29. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Wirklich gefallen tuts mir nicht.
> Aber du brauchst das Rad doch nicht zu verändern damit es anderen gefällt.
> Wenn dir dein erster Entwurf gefallen hat, dann benutze den auch so



Seh ich genauso... fahrs einfach wie du willst. 

auch wenn der erste echt en griff ins klo war^^


----------



## .t1mo (29. März 2010)

Ich finde dieses "hart, zäh, flink" machts nicht besser, wie den ersten Versuch


----------



## chaz (29. März 2010)

Manche haben echt Probleme...


----------



## Tino72 (29. März 2010)

Für unsere Resozialisierungsgruppe "Nazis gegen Rechts" such ich halt ein ansprechendes Design für unsere Gruppe. Wir wollen unser Gewaltpotenzial durch biken kompensieren und trotzdem nicht auf unseren Style verzichten.


----------



## jaamaa (29. März 2010)

Was muß man sich eigentlich einwerfen, um so'n Müll zu schreiben?

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirphillmo (29. März 2010)

sind ferien!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (29. März 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> ... Resozialisierungsgruppe "Nazis gegen Rechts" ...



Was ist denn hier los? Ist das noch die Canyon-Galerie?


----------



## decline (29. März 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> Für unsere Resozialisierungsgruppe "Nazis gegen Rechts" such ich halt ein ansprechendes Design für unsere Gruppe.



dann wärs aber glaub ich kontraproduktiv den Firmennamen ins Deutsche zu übersetzen! 




aber vom design her gefällt mir der zweite Versuch besser!


----------



## kNiRpS (29. März 2010)

alleine schon die schriftart löst bei mir brechreiz aus...erinner irgendwie an die Altdeutsche Schrift und mir fallen direkt so NeoNazi Plakate ein.

lässte bei dem "hart, zäh, flink" das letzte weg, dann könnte es sogar zu der gruppe passen!

also meiner meinung nach voll daneben!!!


----------



## T!ll (29. März 2010)

Warum lässt man nicht einfach den original-Schriftzug drauf? 

Man macht doch bei nem Benz auch nicht den Stern ab und ersetzt ihn durch ein pentagramm oder sonstwas....


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (29. März 2010)

Boah Leute, sagt mal, hätte er "Satire" anstatt "Schlucht" auf den Rahmen photoshoppen müssen, um ersteres noch deutlicher erkennen zu lassen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner Amort (29. März 2010)

heute angekommen 
Nerve MR8.0
mein erstes Fully
So die bremsen beißen, die Gänge schnalzen, und das Fahrwerk ja das Fahrwerk  

bin in liebe
genau so wie ich mir das gewünscht habe, 
beim pedalieren versteift sich der Hinterbau merklich propedal kann man zuschalten muss man aber nicht, auch ganz offen verhält sich der Hinterbau ruhig, sogar im wiegetritt, da wippts halt dann schon ein bissl aber wenn man nicht runterschaut merkt mans net...


die größte Umstellung war das mitm breiten Riser
vorher fuhr ich einen 580er flat noch verschmälert durch Barends
jetzt ein mächtiger 670er riser. 
werde dem Lenker aber ne chance geben, vor allem Bergab hat der ganz klar Vorteile 

Barends fehlen mir halt noch

gewöhnliche XC Barends kommen mir net an den Riser

gefallen tät mir was so wie bei den Ergon griffen dran ist aber das gibs anscheinend nicht einzlen
hm...


----------



## philson (29. März 2010)

Hier mal (m)ein oranges Nerve AM. Die Farbe ist leider recht schwer aufs Foto zu bekommen.


----------



## unchained (30. März 2010)

Gefällt mir so guuuut  !!!


----------



## r0ckZ (30. März 2010)

Tino72 schrieb:


> Für unsere Resozialisierungsgruppe "Nazis gegen Rechts" such ich halt ein ansprechendes Design für unsere Gruppe. Wir wollen unser Gewaltpotenzial durch biken kompensieren und trotzdem nicht auf unseren Style verzichten.


  hahahaha. made my day. danke. schöner quote. 
nenns doch *S*chluchten*S*auser


----------



## .t1mo (30. März 2010)

Der orange Ton ist so dermaßen gut!


----------



## kNiRpS (30. März 2010)

das orange ist echt der hammer. nachbar hat sich das AM auch in der Farbe geholt.
sollte ich mein torque mal umlackieren, dann wirds vermutlich auch so ne farbe werden


----------



## Jogi (30. März 2010)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> [...]
> Barends fehlen mir halt noch
> [...]



Bloß keine Barends an nen Rizer 

Du wirst sie eh nicht vermissen


----------



## unchained (30. März 2010)

wie kann man nur nen Rizer ans MR bauen (Fa. Canyon)


----------



## .t1mo (30. März 2010)

Das versteh ich auch nicht unchained. Die Jungs bauen ja auch keinen Riser ans Lux. Schade ist aber imho auch, dass die Alu GCs mittlerweile auch alle einen Riser habe.


----------



## Werner Amort (30. März 2010)

ja hätts ne freie configurierbarkeit gegeben ich ich auch ne 600er flab mit barends genommen, ich fürchte aber ich werde mich an den riser gewöhnen, ;-)
 auch wenns anfangs echt ne umstellung war, vorher fuhr ich eine 580er flat noch verschmälert mit barends, ging aber auch, klar.

warum man an einRadl mit *M*a*R*athon im namen nen Riser montiert als hersteller?
Hm ich kann mich an nem Test einer Bikebravo errinnern wo beim MR der "viel zu schmale 600er Flat" kritisiert worden ist  

richtige XC Barends kommen mir auch sicher nicht an den Riser, wenn dann so kleine wie bei den Ergon griffen oder so

aber erstmal so fahrn , vielleicht gewöhn ich mich ans ohne fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (30. März 2010)

Genau das ist der Grund: die bike schreit immer nach breiten Lenkern also montiert canyon sie. Ist ja jetzt aber auch kein großes Problem den zu tauschen


----------



## T!ll (30. März 2010)

Also ich find die breiten Lenker schon ok, der 635er Riser an meinem Hardtail ist mir mittlerweile auch zu schmal, wenn man einmal nen breiten gefahren hat fühlt sich so en schmales Teil irgendwie komisch an. 660 bis 700mm geben schon richtig viel Kontrolle und vor allem Spaß bergab, ohne bergauf extreme Nachteile mit sich zu bringen. Ok, ich bin allerdings auch kein Rennfahrer 

Achja...Bild vom Wochenende : Vogelperspektive ^^


----------



## Webwebs (30. März 2010)

Ich hab auch nen breiten Lenker mit Hörnchen. Ich brauch die zusätzliche Griffposition einfach. Die Lenkerbreite möchte ich auch nicht mehr missen.

Die Fotos hab ich mal eben nach einem Reifenwechsel gemacht. Der RoRo war 200 km alt und ist mir beim Anbremsen bei ca. 40 km/h bergab und Straße geplatzt. War für mich als Anfänger schon ein Schreck. Luftdruck war 3 bar bei ca. 90 kg Fahrergewicht.

Auf den Bildern könnt ihr sehen, dass mitlerweile die Zubehör Hersteller das geile Canyon Design übernommen haben. 

Und jetzt zerreißt mich wegen der Barends. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/605931

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/605932

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/605934

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/605933

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/605929

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/605930


----------



## T!ll (30. März 2010)

Ich weiß, die Griffe und Hörnchen sind super bequem, sehen aber einfach grausig aus


----------



## buergie (30. März 2010)

Das sieht echt geil aus.....


----------



## Cortezsi (31. März 2010)

Webwebs schrieb:


> Und jetzt zerreißt mich wegen der Barends.



Garantiert nicht, ich möchte MR mit Barends einfach nicht missen.
Ohne die zusätzlichen Griffpositionen und beim Bergauffahren undenkbar - natürlich muß man damit umgehen müssen bzw. die Hörnchen richtig eingestellt haben.​


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. März 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Garantiert nicht, ich möchte MR ohne Barends einfach nicht missen.



doppelte negation. -> du willst unbedingt ein mr ohne barends.


----------



## torisch (2. April 2010)

Paar Bilder:


----------



## Julian0o (2. April 2010)

torisch schrieb:


>


Gut eingesaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ****basti (2. April 2010)

Ein paar Bilder von meinem Bike !!!


----------



## Shughart (2. April 2010)

hier ein paar bilder von meiner tour gestern mit KGBKamikaze...leider nur iphone dabei gehabt....





KGB sein custom Würfel...aber die canyons ausm forum sind alle viel schöner ;-)


(Blick auf Herchen vom Sieghöhenweg aus)

...joa un gestern simma beinah aufm Heilbrunnentrail vom Baum erschlagen worden - obwohl nich viel wind zu bemerken war xD^^
naja is zum glück noch gut gegangen und konnten uns vor der 25m hohen fichte in sicherheit bringen


----------



## pjfa (3. April 2010)




----------



## Dingsdaa (3. April 2010)

Hier mal nen Bild von gestern...

Mein nagelneues XC 8.0


----------



## Groudon (3. April 2010)

Die Farbe jetzt. =) Sehr geiles Bike.


----------



## Shughart (3. April 2010)

das rot is richtig nice ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (3. April 2010)

Sehr schick =)
Sag mal, bist Du das Timo?^^


----------



## Dingsdaa (3. April 2010)

Ja verdammt, man wird aber auch überall erkannt


----------



## MasterAss (3. April 2010)

Sooo, mein Nerve kam vorgestern frisch vom Pulvern retour. Farbe ist RAL 6018 Gelbgrün. Die hervorragende Pulverarbeit wurde von Gleiss Rahmenbau gemacht. Da habe ich gestern und heute genutzt es endlich wieder zusammenzubauen. Dabei gabe es auch ein paar neue Verschleißteile:
- Acros Ai22-Steuersatz
- neue XT-Kassette
- neue weiße Schaltzugshüllen von Shimano
- weiße Syntace Moto Gripz
- schwarze DT Swiss Alulock-Nippel

Der Rest ist soweit gleich geblieben. Das Foto ist eben in der Dämmerung entstanden, morgen mach ich bei der ersten Ausfahrt nochmal bessere.




Was noch kommt:
- KindShock KS-900 oder 950
- neue Canyon -Sattelklemme mit weißem Gummi
- entweder grüne oder weiße Pedale Wellgo MG1 (die habe ich jetzt auch schon nur halt in schwarz)

Alles in allem wiegt der Hobel ca. 15kg.


----------



## jaamaa (3. April 2010)

Coole Farbe! Nun fehlt nur noch der Schriftzug.

.


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. April 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Coole Farbe! Nun fehlt nur noch der Schriftzug.
> 
> .



brauchts nicht  das ding ist so geil 
hoher "habenwillfaktor"


----------



## Helium (4. April 2010)

Geile Farbe


----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2010)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ...- entweder grüne oder weiße Pedale Wellgo MG1 (die habe ich jetzt auch schon nur halt in schwarz)
> 
> ...


 
Ich tät da keine grünen Pedale dranmachen.
Rot eloxiert würde doch zum Dämpfer passen?

Ansonsten sehr schöne Farbe! 

Wie hast du denn die Beulen im Oberrohr glatt bekommen  ?


----------



## T!ll (4. April 2010)

Fehlt noch ein schwarzer Schriftzug dann isses perfekt


----------



## schappi (4. April 2010)

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## T!ll (4. April 2010)

wie geil
Wünsche euch allen auch ein schönes Osterfest!

Ich war gestern im Koblenzer Stadtwald unterwegs....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (4. April 2010)

So, hätt ma wieder Nachschub.

Mittlerweile ist das Rad auch "etwas" eingesaut, nicht dass sich nochmal jemand beschwert, dass das Bike nicht ordnungsgemäß eingesetzt wird 

Leider nur Handypics









Wolken sahen zeitweise bedrohlich aus - es blieb jedoch trocken





Damits auf langen Touren mitunter nicht zu langweilig wird, darf die musikalische Untermalung nicht fehlen.
Ist das nicht ein tolles Kommandoplätzchen? 





Das waren heute 5 Stunden Spaß


----------



## Temtem (5. April 2010)

Schönes Radel.
NUR ich kann beim biken keine musik hören weil ich mich sonst nicht komzentrieren kann und dan in 90% aller fälle (bei denenich musik hören) flieg ich vom Torque!
Das ist nicht so gut beim shreddern


----------



## Raesfeld (5. April 2010)

Hm, ich finde es immer erstaunlich wie selten man an einem AM Klickpedale sieht.
Seit ich sie habe möchte ich sie in keinem Einsatzbereich mehr missen, ist das bloß ne Glaubensfrage?
Zudem finde ich die Optik von so kleinen Klickies viel interessanter als die von Plattformpedalen.

Musikhören bringt mich auch voll ausm Konzept beim Trampeln, dann habe ich nicht so einen runden Tritt


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. April 2010)

wozu klickpedale, wenn's plattform+fiveten gibt?

lasset den glaubenskrieg beginnen. *duckundweg*


----------



## Raesfeld (5. April 2010)

Jetzt kein Glaubenskrieg, ich finde Klickies einfach schöner   

Nee, ich mach heute auch noch ne ausgedehnte Tour, muss mal meinen Fotoapperat mitnehmen, falls ich eine schöne Kulisse entdecke! Falls ja, folgen Bilder noch heute!


----------



## mas7erchief (5. April 2010)

Jetzt mal ne Frage....sind die 5.10`s wirklich ihr Geld wert?
Ich fahr n paar normale Vans Sneaker, deren Sohle schon einigermaßen abgelaufen ist. Ich finde die habene eigentlich ganz guten Grip. Wie wärs wenn ich jetzt mal 5.10`s probieren würde?
Vielleicht ne neue Offenbarung für mich oder eher nur: Ja is schon cool....aber den hunni hät ich mir eventuell auch sparen können.
Wie sieht das mit der Haltbarkeit von den Schuhen aus


Damits nich komplett Offtopic wird, hier noch ein Bildchen.
(Bitte nich wegen der Quali meckern, war ausversehen der Kinderfotografiermodus an der Kamera eingestellt^^)


----------



## cxfahrer (5. April 2010)

Wenn ich an meine alten Vans denke haben die 5.10 impact eine verdammt steife Sohle (im Vergleich). Das ist bei Tretpassagen oder längeren Abfahrten schon ein Argument. 

Der Grip ist abartig gut. 
Die Verarbeitung ist akzeptabel, bei Kumpels die nur ihre 5.10s anhaben (auch ohne Bike) halten die ca. 1 Jahr.

Klickpedale finde ich bei allem wo man viel treten muss einen grossen Vorteil, aber wenn der Moment kommt, wo man aus dem Stand gleich auf die Pedale muss in verblocktem Gelände bleibt nur noch tragen und schieben. Das kann einem den Spass an einer technischen Tour schon versauen (ok man kann solange üben, bis man in steilem ausgesetztem und verblocktem Gelände aufsitzen-einklicken-losfahren kann.... ).

nochn Foto von letztem Jahr im Zittauer:


----------



## T!ll (5. April 2010)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit denen hier?







Ich suche nämlich auch ein paar neue Schuhe für diese Saison, da ich auch lieber Flatpedale fahre. Das verstehen zwar manche Leute nicht, dass ich die Dinger am Nerve XC fahre aber ich mag die einfach lieber als Klickies.


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. April 2010)

@T!ll ich hab die vorgängermodele (schwarz und innen braun, hab auf die schnelle kein bild gefunden!)
ich find sie richtig gut, schöne steife sohle, ausreichend grip! und sehr wichtig eine gummilasche für die schnürsenkel! 

vorher hatte ich welche von 661 (model 06?!) die hatten abartigen grip, waren aber nach nicht mal einer saison verschlissen!

im prinziep komm ich mit jedem schuh zurecht, auser bei bergstiefeln mit zuviel profiel.

zur clicki-diskusion: ich hab einen recht verspielten fahrstiel, bunny hop wo es geht, auf allem möglichen rumbalancieren, da wären clickies nur hinderlich!
für ausgedehnte touren find ich sie jetzt nicht so schlecht (bei anderen!  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (5. April 2010)

5.10 kleben wie Gummi und haben trotzdem ne schön steife Sohle. Obwohl man denkt, dass man im Sommer drin schwitzen müsste: Das Klima ist eigentlich recht angenehm. Außerdem hat die griffige Sohle den Vorteil, dass man auch in Tragepassagen einen sicheren Tritt hat.


----------



## Raesfeld (5. April 2010)

Um mal wieder einen Bildbeitrag zu liefern:

Heute im Bundeswehrwald in Borken aufgenommen. Wer da runter springt ist krank!





















Mangels Equipment kann ich leider vorerst keine Action-Pics abliefern


----------



## Loddz (5. April 2010)

Raesfeld, kannst dir doch dort super einen Landehügel bauen


----------



## Raesfeld (5. April 2010)

Und dann mit nem 120mm XC Bike da runter jumpen? 

Irgendwo endet das Vertrauen in diese Coladosenrohre von Canyon. 
Und zwar bei diesem Drop. Bisher das höchste was ich gesprungen bin: 2,5m Fallhöhe insgesamt.


----------



## schappi (5. April 2010)

Na Klar!
(mindestens einmal)


----------



## johnny blaze (6. April 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit denen hier?



ich hab die seit 1 Jahr.

Haltbarkeit ist super, grip auch.
und abseits vom rad sollte die Vibram Sohle ja ein Begriff sein.

also qualitativ echt super!
und danny macaskill trägt die auch. also wirste demnächst auch so fahren wie er!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (6. April 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Und dann mit nem 120mm XC Bike da runter jumpen?
> 
> Irgendwo endet das Vertrauen in diese Coladosenrohre von Canyon.
> Und zwar bei diesem Drop. Bisher das höchste was ich gesprungen bin: 2,5m Fallhöhe insgesamt.



sind die 2,5 Meter vom ersten oder vom zweiten Ast aus gesehen?


----------



## Raesfeld (6. April 2010)

tom23";7016248 schrieb:
			
		

> sind die 2,5 Meter vom ersten oder vom zweiten Ast aus gesehen?



Von diesem Ast gesehen:


----------



## MelleD (6. April 2010)

Wo seht ihr denn da Äste? Für mich sind das Bäume 
Mach mal nen Äktschn-Pic 

Offtopic:
Schon bei Wiesmann nachgefragt?


----------



## paradisoinferno (6. April 2010)

Ich darf helfen?

Es handelt sich um *Stämme* (dort wo diese Äste dranhängen)


----------



## Raesfeld (6. April 2010)

Wurzeln sind da auch noch 

OT Melanie: Ich habe bei Hülsta ne Zusage bekommen, dann habe ich mich bei Wiesmann gar nicht mehr beworben.

Äktschönpics sind doof, weil ich oft alleine fahre und keinen Fernauslöser habe.
An dieser Stelle: Apell an alle die noch Actionpics aufm Rechner rumliegen haben, rein damit!


----------



## MelleD (6. April 2010)

Hää? Wie nu? 
Du gehst lieber zu nem Möbelhersteller als zu ner Automanufaktur? 
Und das sag ich dir als Frau (): ich hätt mich noch bei Wiesmann beworben ^^

@paradisoinferno
Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen halt nicht


----------



## Raesfeld (6. April 2010)

Tja, die reine Fahrstrecke sprach auch etwas gegen Dülmen. 40 vs. 25 km ...
Wiesmann wäre schon geil gewesen, aber hülsta ist auch ne super Firma, wo ich letzten Sommer schon 8 Wochen super Praktikum hatte.


----------



## T!ll (6. April 2010)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> ich hab die seit 1 Jahr.
> 
> Haltbarkeit ist super, grip auch.
> und abseits vom rad sollte die Vibram Sohle ja ein Begriff sein.
> ...



Cool dann sind das wohl die richtigen für mich 



johnny blaze schrieb:


> und danny macaskill trägt die auch. also wirste demnächst auch so fahren wie er!


Das ist ein Kaufargument!

Achja, der Frühling ist da












43km Rothaarsteig und ein Haufen Hm


----------



## Loddz (6. April 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Und dann mit nem 120mm XC Bike da runter jumpen?
> 
> Irgendwo endet das Vertrauen in diese Coladosenrohre von Canyon.
> Und zwar bei diesem Drop. Bisher das höchste was ich gesprungen bin: 2,5m Fallhöhe insgesamt.



Okay bei dem Flatdrop würde ich das auch nicht machen 
Aber in dem Krater oben lässt sich eine schöne steile Landung basteln, da kracht es wahrscheinlich weniger als nach einem 1m Flatdrop


----------



## Cool Breeze (6. April 2010)

Klein Nerve an der Riesensäule:






http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/4637/photoxdd.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (7. April 2010)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Klein Nerve an der Riesensäule:



Felsenmeer bei Reichenbach?


----------



## Tim777 (7. April 2010)

Gibt es immer noch keine Bilder von den 2010er Torques? (sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht ausgeliefert, oder hat einer schon eines?)

Grüße, Tim


----------



## nullstein (7. April 2010)

Geh mal in den Wartezimmer-Thread. Da sind schon Bilder von nem schwarzen Trailflow.


----------



## Gades (7. April 2010)

das eine ist aber kein canyon^^


----------



## Cool Breeze (7. April 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Felsenmeer bei Reichenbach?


Genau!


----------



## floleerau (7. April 2010)

Leider nur ein Handy Pic !!!


----------



## floleerau (7. April 2010)

Und weil das Ding *Galerie* heist noch eins  =)


----------



## laleso (7. April 2010)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Klein Nerve an der Riesensäule:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, das ist doch Rahmengröße L, oder? Da fällt doch gleich die Sattelstütze raus...


----------



## right turn (7. April 2010)

Hallo

war heute das erste mal in diesem Jahr ohne Ski auf meiner Lieblings-Alm!
Allerdings liegt abseits der Forststraßen (da wo`s wirklich Spaß macht!)
ab ca. 1200m noch ziemlich viel Schnee!

Photos gibt`s in meinem Album!

Wünsch euch einen schönen Sommer!


Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TorqueFreeride (9. April 2010)

floleerau schrieb:


> Und weil das Ding *Galerie* heist noch eins  =)





Top Bike 

haste irgentwas dran verändert ???


----------



## Rines (9. April 2010)

Meine Schildkröte


----------



## Mudge (9. April 2010)

Jedes mal denk ich mir: Dieser verdammte Sattel!


----------



## Rines (9. April 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Jedes mal denk ich mir: Dieser verdammte Sattel!



ja sorry is en freerider kein xc bike. 
und die alte nadel hab ich direkt verkloppt. bei failed no foots danken es mir meine Ei***  und mein Ar*** singt jeden gefahrenen km ein Hallelujah^^


----------



## rudi81 (9. April 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Gibt es immer noch keine Bilder von den 2010er Torques? (sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht ausgeliefert, oder hat einer schon eines?)
> 
> Grüße, Tim





Um Deine Frage zu beantworten JA!   Kam pünktlich zum grünen Bäumchen vor dem 24.12.09 (im Herbst frühzeitig bestellt!)





änderungen nachdem es frische Garagenluft schnuppern durfte:

Sattel : Troy Lee (sieht nur gut aus aber total unbequem)
Lenker: SixPack Millenium XXL
Naben: DeeMax in "Gift Grün"
Gabel: Decals-erweiterung in Farbe (war mir zu trist)
Bremse: Original Avid Elexir CR durch Avid Code ersetzt
Pedale: CrankBrothers

Hatte vorher ein Torque FR zur pflege doch der neue Wegbegleiter ist um Welten Pflegeleichter (danke Fox DHX RC4 und Totem Coil DH)


----------



## Raesfeld (9. April 2010)

Ich frage mich oft, ob Freerider und Downhiller eigentlich noch fortpflanzungsfähig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (9. April 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ich frage mich oft, ob Freerider und Downhiller eigentlich noch fortpflanzungsfähig sind.



ich mit meinem sattel schon^^


----------



## rudi81 (9. April 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> ich mit meinem sattel schon^^



Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen bei dem Sattel!
Werd mich demnächst aber wahrscheinlich auch nach einem neuen umschauen. Hab letztens auf einem Cromag gesessen, GEIL!


----------



## floleerau (10. April 2010)

He
Hab nur einen neuen Sattel,Lenker und Griffe und Nächste Woche kommt noch eine Kettenführung dran 

        MfG FLO


----------



## cypoman (10. April 2010)

Torque Dropzone !!!

Leider nur mit der Handycam und im Wohnzimmer !!! 

Noch keine Zeit zum fahren aus einer kleinen Runde im Garten


----------



## 3ride (10. April 2010)

das sieht aus der Entfernung mal nicht nach Short Cage aus...
Könnte einer der Dropzone Besitzer das bei Gelegenheit mal verifizieren bitte? Thx!

Greez
3ride


----------



## fx:flow (10. April 2010)

das ist ein mid cage.


----------



## Rines (10. April 2010)

welche playboy ausgabe ist das?^^


----------



## Raesfeld (10. April 2010)

Kann man mal sehen, wie fahrradfokussiert man ist. Ich hätte den Playboy nie gesehen ^^

Ansonsten: Hammer Bike! Die Gabel sieht einfach monstermäßig aus.


----------



## thto (10. April 2010)

sehr schönes torque !


----------



## rudi81 (10. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Pick nach artgerechter Haltung .






Die ersten echten Sonnenstrahlen mal ausgenutzt um ein wenig im Schlamm  zu "spielen".

Die beiden im Hintergrund passen auf das das Bike auch wieder richtig sauber gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaybike (10. April 2010)

Das Dropzone sieht in M ja wirklich sehr ansprechend aus. Kann mir einer der glücklichen Besitzer bitte mal den Abstand zwischen Kurbelschraube und Oberkante Oberrohr (siehe Bild) rausmessen? Würde das gerne mal mit meinem L vergleichen. Besten Dank!


----------



## cypoman (11. April 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> welche playboy ausgabe ist das?^^



Upps, das hab  ich auch nicht gesehen 

Ist die Ausgabe 11. 1975, hab ich zum 30. Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen. Also die Playboyausgabe zu meinem zu meinem Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Julian0o (11. April 2010)

Warum ist denn da nen mid Cage dran? ich hätte gedacht bei ner Hammerschmidt sollte immer nen short cage dran sein...


----------



## mstaab_canyon (11. April 2010)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Warum ist denn da nen mid Cage dran? ich hätte gedacht bei ner Hammerschmidt sollte immer nen short cage dran sein...



Hallo,

SRAM X.9 gibt es nur noch als Mid-Cage, ist aber problemlos mit Hammerschmidt kombinierbar.

VG
Michael


----------



## Julian0o (11. April 2010)

Ah OK  Wenn ich auf Hammerschmidt aufrüste dann kommt warscheinlich eh nen X.0 Schaltwerk dran und dann wird denke ich ein Short-Cage auch am besten sein oder?


----------



## jaamaa (11. April 2010)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> SRAM X.9 gibt es nur noch als Mid-Cage, ist aber problemlos mit Hammerschmidt kombinierbar.
> 
> ...



WOW! Was für'n Service. Support am Sonntag. 

.


----------



## T!ll (11. April 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der CC-Tour gestern in Koblenz....













mehr im Album


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (11. April 2010)

Die derzeitige Version meines ehemaligen 6.0....
Neue Laufräder stehen schon bereit.

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Female (11. April 2010)

Torque ES Custom, endlich mit neuem Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (11. April 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von der CC-Tour gestern in Koblenz....
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Männer in Strumpfhosen


----------



## Rines (11. April 2010)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> SRAM X.9 gibt es nur noch als Mid-Cage, ist aber problemlos mit Hammerschmidt kombinierbar.
> 
> ...




wie sollen wir das verstehn? ich hab schon 2  X.9 short cage 2010 gekauft. 
gibs die bei canyon nur noch als mid cage? oder hab ich was verpasst? 


was is das? 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...chaltwerk/SRAM-X9-Schaltwerk-2010::16946.html


----------



## T!ll (12. April 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> Männer in Strumpfhosen





Ich war einer der wenigen Vertreter der weite-Hosen-Fraktion


----------



## 3ride (12. April 2010)

Laut SRAM homepage und den Technical Manuals 2010 dort gibt es wirklich kein Short Cage X9 Schaltwerk. Aber das gabs auch in den 2009er Manuals nicht - irgendwie ein wenig chaotisch diese Seite...
Fest steht jedenfalls ich hab ein 2009er X9 Schaltwerk mit Short Cage an meinem Bike. Und das funktioniert wunderbar mit einer Hammerschmidt und einer 11-34 Kassette.
Ausserdem bieten, wie Rines schon geschrieben hat, einige Online-Shops sowohl 2009er als auch 2010er Short Cage X9 Schaltwerke an.
Das Schaltwerk selbst hat sich zur 2009er Version auch ein wenig verändert (nicht nur der Cage) aber ich denke dass das mit einem 34er Ritzel trotzdem kein Problem sein sollte (zusammen mit den 22 Zähnen der Hammerschmidt).

Weiß jemand zufällig um wieviel man die Kette ungefähr kürzen müßte wenn man statt dem Medium Cage dann ein Short Cage nachträglich dran schraubt?

Thx

Greez
3ride


----------



## usharhai (12. April 2010)

War wieder mal mit meinem Torque FRX in Biel


----------



## Alpenkind (12. April 2010)

So, fertig.
Saison kann kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TorqueFreeride (12. April 2010)

usharhai schrieb:


> War wieder mal mit meinem Torque FRX in Biel




das erste ist top! 

das 2 leider etwas verwischt ... falsche einstellung der cam???

aber gerne mehr davon...


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2010)

Hier mal mein Torque mit der Test-Domain und im Hintergrund ich als Mode-Tussi  (hat was mit ner Sache im Regionalforum zu tun )


----------



## usharhai (13. April 2010)

@TorqueFreeride
Der Fotograf hat gesagt, der Blitz sei nach kurzer Zeit verreckt, deshalb ist das zweite wahrscheinlich etwas verschwommen.
Den Rest findest du hier:
http://picasaweb.google.de/phillipp.schneider/BielTrail10410


----------



## affleck (13. April 2010)

usharhai schrieb:


> @TorqueFreeride
> Der Fotograf hat gesagt, der Blitz sei nach kurzer Zeit verreckt, deshalb ist das zweite wahrscheinlich etwas verschwommen.
> Den Rest findest du hier:
> http://picasaweb.google.de/phillipp.schneider/BielTrail10410



Wenn man die Bilder schnell durchklickt wird ein Film daraus!


----------



## TorqueFreeride (13. April 2010)

usharhai schrieb:


> @TorqueFreeride
> Der Fotograf hat gesagt, der Blitz sei nach kurzer Zeit verreckt, deshalb ist das zweite wahrscheinlich etwas verschwommen.
> Den Rest findest du hier:
> http://picasaweb.google.de/phillipp.schneider/BielTrail10410




Geile Fotos... die strecke sieht auch verdammt spaßig aus 

ist das euer Hometrail oder nen park?


----------



## usharhai (14. April 2010)

Leider ist es nicht unser Hometrail aber es ist auch kein richtiger Park, die Strecke wurde vom Verein Trailnet gebaut, also eher so ein bewilligter Hometrail mit Bahn  Jedenfalls ist es mein neuer Lieblingstrail


----------



## TorqueFreeride (14. April 2010)

Naja sieht ja schon ein wenig proffesioneller aus  
Tendenz zum Bikepark 


Leider so weit weg


----------



## Quen (16. April 2010)

Herrliches Wetter! 

Habe gestern die Gelegenheit genutzt, von einer kleinen blauen Forstmaschine ein paar Bilder zu machen - wollte ich schon längst mal gemacht haben.





























Irgendwo auf den Bilder soll sich sogar ein Lux versteckt haben...


----------



## TorqueFreeride (16. April 2010)

Und nacher sagen die Förster "Die Biker waren es!!!"


----------



## Quen (16. April 2010)

TorqueFreeride schrieb:


> Und nacher sagen die Förster "Die Biker waren es!!!"


Ja sicher, wer denn sonst, wenn nicht wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (16. April 2010)

Hier ist meins :


----------



## kNiRpS (16. April 2010)

einfach mal dagegen halten und sagen das wären die jungen mütter mit ihren dick bereiften kinderwägen  *bitte als scherz auffassen*


----------



## paradisoinferno (16. April 2010)

Nun ja, die unterschiedlich grellen Grüntöne wären nicht meine erste Wahl


----------



## -Soulride- (16. April 2010)

Na ich glaub zumindest der Ständer kommt zum fahren ab! 
Streifen und Pedale haben zwar nicht den gleichen Ton, gefällt mir aber trotzdem.


----------



## Groudon (16. April 2010)

ich glaube, wenn er noch die "140" und das "CANYON" grün macht, sieht es harmonisch(er) aus


----------



## -Soulride- (17. April 2010)

So grad fertig mit schrauben, jetzt auch mal eins von mir. Bisher geändert sind Lenker, Vorbau, Gabel auf 180mm "aufgebockt" (wie viele behaupten ) und 20er Kettenblatt. Morgen gibts vielleicht noch ein besseres in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## greatwhite (18. April 2010)

Hier mein neues Grand Canyon AL 8.0






Bis auf die Bremse (Formula RX) bin ich bisher von diesem Radl sehr angetan. Die Bremsscheiben scheinen die Wurzel des Übels zu sein und werden daher demnächst von mir gegen ORO Wave scheiben getauscht.


----------



## Cortezsi (18. April 2010)

greatwhite schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Grand Canyon AL 8.0
> 
> 
> 
> Bis auf die Bremse (Formula RX) bin ich bisher von diesem Radl sehr angetan. Die Bremsscheiben scheinen die Wurzel des Übels zu sein und werden daher demnächst von mir gegen ORO Wave scheiben getauscht.



Welches Übel meinst Du?


----------



## greatwhite (18. April 2010)

Dieses hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240

Die in höchstem Maße auf minimalgewicht getrimmten, filigranen Scheiben sind wohl schuld an den Problemen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (18. April 2010)

tada


----------



## Raesfeld (18. April 2010)

\\OT_Start\\:

Darf ich dir dann die alte 180er abkaufen?
An meiner ORO K18 funktionieren die Scheiben ganz hervorragend.
Kannst den Preis ja mal per PN rüberschicken.

\\OT_Stop\\:


@ skeletor:

Ist das wieder eine von diesen HDR Aufnahmen, oder einfach ein bisschen Autoscooteroptik in Photoshop? 
Hast übrigens auch diese "filigranen" Scheiben, solltest du schnellstmöglich ausbauen und an mich verkaufen


----------



## anulu (18. April 2010)

Das Toruqe FRX ist einfach der Hammer find ich. Der blaue Rahmen und die Weiße 40. einfach ein Traum


----------



## Bike_Atze (19. April 2010)

Mein Aktuelles...zur Abwechslung für mich mal seit langem wieder ein Hardtail und aus Alu...Gewicht im Moment rund 9,5kg...sollte ich mich endlich mal zu meinem neuen Laufradsatz durchringen fällt die 9kg Grenze


----------



## schappi (19. April 2010)

such das Torque


----------



## Raesfeld (19. April 2010)

Was ist das Rechte? Rose Uncle Jimbo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tditdi (20. April 2010)

Hallo, 

hier mal unsere 2


Grüsse


----------



## MelleD (21. April 2010)

Ich hatte mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt: "Gibt es nur 2 Nerve WXC hier im Forum?"
Nein, es sind drei


----------



## unchained (21. April 2010)

huiiii . Supi Melle


----------



## Rines (22. April 2010)

So jetz is auch bei mir ne Totem dran^^


----------



## mas7erchief (22. April 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> So jetz is auch bei mir ne Totem dran^^


 
Tauschgeschäft gegen Vorderbremse gemacht?^^


----------



## Julian0o (22. April 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Tauschgeschäft gegen Vorderbremse gemacht?^^


Vergessen dran zu bauen


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. April 2010)

Soo,
hier mal mein schönes neues Torque .





Geplante Änderungen: 
- Maxxis Minion UST (den vorderen hab ich grad draufgefriemelt )
- KeFü

-> Dann ist es perfekt!!


----------



## Raesfeld (22. April 2010)

Um es mal dezent auszudrücken:

ES SIEHT EINFACH GEIL AUS !!!


Schwarz-Orange ist eine scharfe Kombination. Dann die weißen Details.. und wenn ich die coole Fox-Gabel sehe, bekomme ich diesen "will-haben-Effekt"

Tolles Rad!


----------



## Groudon (22. April 2010)

noch ne versenkbare stütze und das ding is geil

bin letztens 'nSpecalized Enduro mit verstellbarer Stütze gefahren... ist schon geil so ein ding (vorallem vom Lenker aus)

gefällt


----------



## Martina H. (22. April 2010)

... das ist so schick 

jetzt noch die roten Elixir Elemente in Orange und die XT in Rahmenfarbe- ein Traum 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (22. April 2010)

was auf den Fotos nicht so rüber kommt, ist das schöne Glitzern der Metallicfarbe in der Sonne. kann mich einfach nicht satt sehen


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. April 2010)

Hast Recht leeresblatt, das kommt nicht rüber.
Also in echt siehts noch mal geiler aus . Is schon schlimm, wenn man immer mit nem Grinsen rumfahren muss . 
Es sieht nämlich nicht nur hammer aus, sondern fährt sich auch so. Enorm schluckfreudig und schnell, aber immer noch schön verspielt und handlich. Genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Also ich kann das neue Torque nur jedem ans Herz legen!


----------



## Rines (22. April 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Tauschgeschäft gegen Vorderbremse gemacht?^^



echte männer fahren ohne


----------



## Temtem (22. April 2010)

ich werd mein Torque auch nochmal posten wenn ich den 2010 Rahmen drauf hab


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. April 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> und wenn ich die coole Fox-Gabel sehe, bekomme ich diesen "will-haben-Effekt"


 Auch drauf reingefallen!  Das weit verbreitete Denkmuster: "Fox Aftermarket Gabeln = teuer => Rad mit Fox OEM Gabel = toll" hat leider einige bedeutende Fehler...


Das Finnish des Alpinist ist echt vom Feinsten  Die orangen Elox-Teile würden mir für meins auch gefallen. Aber der neue Rahmen will mir (rein optisch) einfach nicht so gefallen wie der alte. Und auch irgendwie schade, dass nur ne Fox dran ist...


----------



## Demonhunter (22. April 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> So jetz is auch bei mir ne Totem dran^^


 
Sieht pervers gut aus mit der schwarzen Totem

Hab meine Kefü mal schwarz lackiert und das Logo mit Nagellack nachgefahren. Griffe sind auch neu.
Pedale werden selbstverständlich noch geändert:





Achso und Sorry für Handy Shot


----------



## der.bergsteiger (22. April 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das weit verbreitete Denkmuster: "Fox Aftermarket Gabeln = teuer => Rad mit Fox OEM Gabel = toll" hat leider einige bedeutende Fehler...



Und die wären?


----------



## r0ckZ (22. April 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Auch drauf reingefallen!  Das weit verbreitete Denkmuster: "Fox Aftermarket Gabeln = teuer => Rad mit Fox OEM Gabel = toll" hat leider einige bedeutende Fehler...


was ist an denen großartig anders?

jedenfalls is meine vertickt und was anderes kommt dran. viel übrig vom trailflow bleibt nicht. werd ich hier iwo mal n aufbauthread posten wenn alles da is

*und wenn einer seine orangene wippe gegen eine schwarze tauschen will - melden!*


----------



## Julian0o (22. April 2010)

Wenn ich was Kohle über hätte dann würde hier auch nicht nur das Nerve Am stehen sondern noch das Alpinist  Geiles Teil und in der Farbe einfach der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. April 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Und die wären?


Der zentrale Punkt ist, dass Fox Gabeln in Sachen Performance ihrem guten Ruf weit hinterherhinken. Warum sie diesen Ruf immernoch haben, will sich mir nicht so recht erschließen.




r0ckZ schrieb:


> was ist an denen großartig anders?


Tja, das weiß keiner so recht... aber DASS es qualitative Unterschiede gibt, ist wohl gewiss. Ist ansich auch egal, selbst die Aftermarket Gabeln sind lange nicht der Weißheit letzter Schuss.


----------



## Brook (23. April 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> So jetz is auch bei mir ne Totem dran^^



Der Sattel geht mal überhaupt gar nicht ... anderer Sattel und es passt noch besser - dein Hintern wird´s dir auch danken


----------



## pjfa (24. April 2010)




----------



## Raesfeld (24. April 2010)

Die Reifen haben gute Selbstreinigungseigenschaften


----------



## Hans der Bär (24. April 2010)

Mein FRX.


----------



## Dingsdaa (24. April 2010)

gefällt! 
sry fürs OT, aber was ich mich immer wieder frage: warum zu hölle fährt man mit so ner sattelneigung?^^
sieht man ja bei zb bei dirt bikes häufig... aber ich kann mir einfach kein reim draus machen.. das sieht total unpraktisch und vor allem unbequem aus 
Bitte klärt mich auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (24. April 2010)

weil der da eh nie drauf sitzt und das angeblich "cool" aussieht.


----------



## leeresblatt (24. April 2010)

nein nein, das ist so weil die Berge die die Freerider runterballern so steil sind, dass die Sattelneigung parallel zur Horizontlinie angepasst werden muss


----------



## Dingsdaa (24. April 2010)

ah oke danke =D
vielleicht dient der sattel ja auch einfach nur als flügel... durch den auftrieb kann man dann weiter springen xD


----------



## Blackwater Park (24. April 2010)

die trialer haben das mal konsequent zu ende gedacht:


----------



## Dingsdaa (24. April 2010)

ja, die verrückten haben ja auch löcher in den felgen und zwei verschiedene bremssysteme =D
aber ma ernsthaft: das macht bei nem trialrad ja durchaus alles sinn...
über diese häßliche sattelneigung bei dirt bikes werde ich mich aber wohl auch weiterhin wundern müsssen =D


----------



## timothekid (24. April 2010)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Mein FRX.



hattest du das letztens bei canyon inna werkstatt?
feines teil!







Griffe passen in echt besser dazu.
neu sind noch Reifen und Kette


----------



## -Soulride- (24. April 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> ...neu sind noch Reifen und Kette...



Welche Kette? 

Also erstens: Solche Trail-Wettkampf-Dinger sind glaub ich mit das hässlichste was gibt.

Zweitens: Sattel Neigung hat mit dem Hang wenig zu tun, bergab stehst eh (dürfte auch nicht ernst gemeint sein). Was mir dazu einfallen würde: Beim Downhiller kanns helfen nicht so schnell am Sattel hängen zu bleiben wenn man von weit hinten wieder vor kommt. Beim Dirtbike könnts verhindern das man sich bestimmte Weichteile zwischen Sitzrohr und Reifen einklemmt, weil der Platz bei versenktem und geneigten Sattel am geringsten is. Wobei mit den Skinny-Jeans kann ja eigentlich schon nix mehr schlimmer gequetscht werden...


----------



## Hans der Bär (24. April 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> hattest du das letztens bei canyon inna werkstatt?



Woher weißt du das??


----------



## timothekid (24. April 2010)

Als ich letztens im Showroom war, war die Tür zur Werkstatt geöffnet 
wo es stand. 
Ist mir direkt ins Auge gefallen^^


----------



## mr-gurke (24. April 2010)

Heute endlich eingetroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (25. April 2010)

Viel Spaß damit

Täuscht das oder kommen nicht nur mir die Bremsleitungen eindeutig zu lang vor? 
Der Zug der Hinterradbremse liegt doch auf der Gabelkrone auf, oder nicht?!
Der vordere ist auch gut 15 cm zu lang....


----------



## Raesfeld (25. April 2010)

Ja, da muss auf jeden Fall was geändert werden, so ist das ja richtig gefährlich!

Kürzen ist ne Riesenarbeit, schnapp dir mal ein paar Kabelbinder und versuch die etwas kompakter zu verlegen.


----------



## Groudon (25. April 2010)

Das die Bremsleitung ÜBER der Kurbel verläuft ist doch auch nicht ganz normal. oO Dachte die soll unter dem Tretlager entlanggeführt werden.


----------



## Raesfeld (25. April 2010)

Das ist bei mir genau so. Unter dem Tretlager sollen eigentlich nur die Schaltzüge verlaufen.
Aber eigentlich sollte nichts dagegensprechen die Leitung unter das Kurbelgehäuse zu verlegen.
Hat zufällig jemand seine Bremsleitung nach unten verlegt?


----------



## jaamaa (25. April 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir genau so. Unter dem Tretlager sollen eigentlich nur die Schaltzüge verlaufen.
> Aber eigentlich sollte nichts dagegensprechen die Leitung unter das Kurbelgehäuse zu verlegen.
> Hat zufällig jemand seine Bremsleitung nach unten verlegt?


Ja, ich. War aber auch nicht so prall, weil man sie dann mit nen Kabelbinder etwas in die Mitte ziehen muß. Hatte zur Sicherheit da noch einen dünnen Schlauch rüber gestülpt. Hat mir aber alles optisch nicht gefallen. Jetzt liegt sie wieder oben.

Und damit hier nicht nur Text steht, gibt's auch ein Bild dazu.......






.


----------



## Radon_Biker (26. April 2010)

kÃ¼rz die Bremsleitungen doch einfach!
Machst du leitung raus, schnipp schnapp leitung ab, neue stÃ¼tzhÃ¼lse rein kloppen, olive drÃ¼ber, wieder anschlieÃen, dann entflÃ¼ften.
das ganze mal zwei macht mit Brems-FlÃ¼Ãigkeit max. 10 â¬und 45 Minuten Arbeit,
ich finde das kÃ¶nnte man fÃ¼r sein SchÃ¤tzchen tun 

Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## Cool Breeze (26. April 2010)

Wie viel ml Bremsflüssigkeit ist eigentlich in der Leitung?


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (26. April 2010)

Endlich kamen gestern zwei Umstände für eine schöne MTB Tour zusammen, Zeit und traumhaft schönes Wetter 

Also auf durch die Maisinger Schlucht und zum Maisinger See!











Und wieder zurück nach München an die Isar.






Ein wunderbarer Sonntag 

Hoffe auf baldige Fortsetzungen


----------



## chaz (26. April 2010)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Wie viel ml Bremsflüssigkeit ist eigentlich in der Leitung?



Hängt ja mal von der Länge ab....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon_Biker (26. April 2010)

ich würde sagen pi mal Daumen irgendwas zwischen 80 und 150 ml.
Genau habe ich das allerdings noch ciht überprüft.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## johnnyg (26. April 2010)

zedbeeblebrox schrieb:


> Endlich kamen gestern zwei Umstände für eine schöne MTB Tour zusammen, Zeit und traumhaft schönes Wetter
> 
> Also auf durch die Maisinger Schlucht und zum Maisinger See!
> 
> ...



Wie hast du die Panorama Aufnahmen gemacht? Weitwinkelobjektiv oder nachträglich am PC bearbeitet?


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (26. April 2010)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Panorama Aufnahmen gemacht? Weitwinkelobjektiv oder nachträglich am PC bearbeitet?



Am PC mit Auto Pano Pro. Die Kamera ist ne schnöde alte Sony DSC-W7. Aber mit dem Auto Pano lassen sich wirklich schöne Ergebnisse erzielen. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf herrliche Alpenpanoramen im Sommer


----------



## unchained (26. April 2010)

In 1-2 Wochen sollte der Rest eintrudeln  

Rein rechnerisch 9320g


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (26. April 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> In 1-2 Wochen sollte der Rest eintrudeln
> 
> Rein rechnerisch 9320g




Und die Flaschenhalter sind schon montiert - das nenne ich Prioritäten setzen!


----------



## unchained (26. April 2010)

Was da ist und was möglich ist, wird drangeschraubt . Will endlich heizen! 

Als Laufräder kommen Hope Pro II in silber mit Sapim CXRay Speichen und Notubes ZTR Alpine.

Beim Sattel bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich mir den Tune Speedneedle in Alcantara zulegen soll .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (26. April 2010)

Also mir ist das ja im allg. egal, wie ein Radl ausschaut - Hauptsache es funktioniert zuverlässig.
Aber Deine Kombi Weiß/Silber gefällt mir äußerst gut, sehr edel, zeitlos.


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (26. April 2010)

Was mir aber grad auffällt, das ist doch der Rahmen vom Grand Canyon AL oder?! Kommt der grundsätzlich ohne vorbereitete Bohrungen für die innenverlegten Züge wie Canyon die Räder anbietet? Oder kann man sich das aussuchen, wenn man nur das Rahmenkit bei Canyon ordert?


----------



## unchained (26. April 2010)

Das ist das Rahmenkit von ´08. Der hat keine Innenverlegte Züge. Ist mir auch wurscht. Habe die Zughalterungen passend zum grau der Decals von Rahmen und Gabel sandgestrahlt. Ich find es passt sahnig


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (26. April 2010)

Ahh deshalb. 

Hast Du das Kit als Restposten günstig erstanden oder ist das bereits seit 2 Jahren in Gebrauch?! Weil dafür sieht der Rahmen ja wirklich funkelniegelnagelneu aus!


----------



## unchained (26. April 2010)

Er ist funkelnagelneu. Habs ausm Outlet, nachdme sich diverse andere Händler und Firmen bepiselt haben, einen Rahmen lieferbar zu bekommen. 
Nun bin ich umso froher einen Canyon Rahmen zu fahren. Passt auch gut in meine Flotte.


----------



## erkan1984 (26. April 2010)

hast du die Gabel schon auf 80mm getravelt?
Wird Bestimmt hübsch, evtl. noch den Lockout dingens silber Eloxieren.
Und die Bremsleitungen wirst bestimmt noch kürzen. 
Der Schwarze ring an der Gabelkrone kommt vom Steuersatz oder?
Wenn ich das ding so halbfertig in meiner Bude stehen hätte würde ich auch "wuschig" werden.


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (26. April 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Beim Sattel bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich mir den Tune Speedneedle in Alcantara zulegen soll .



Hab mir den Sattel grad mal angesehen, superleicht und superteuer ist er ja. Aber er sieht doch auch ein wenig seltsam aus finde ich. Erinnert mich irgendwie an einen Maulwurf


----------



## tom23" (26. April 2010)

trotzdem bei den Leichtbauern quasi-Standard, die schaffen es sogar noch, das Ding zu strippen/leichter zu machen.
Es soll sogar Leute geben, die den Sattel bequem finden. Ich selber bin noch nicht drauf gesessen.


----------



## chaz (26. April 2010)

zedbeeblebrox schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an einen Maulwurf


Ich hätte Angst, dass das Ding maulwurfsmäßig in einem dunklen Loch verschwindet....


----------



## M!ke (26. April 2010)

tom23";7090694 schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll sogar Leute geben, die den Sattel bequem finden......



Jap, die gibt es....

Und da es ne Galerie ist, hier der Canyon Familienausflug vom vergangenen Samstag 








grüße

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (26. April 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> hast du die Gabel schon auf 80mm getravelt?
> Wird Bestimmt hübsch, evtl. noch den Lockout dingens silber Eloxieren.
> Und die Bremsleitungen wirst bestimmt noch kürzen.
> Der Schwarze ring an der Gabelkrone kommt vom Steuersatz oder?
> Wenn ich das ding so halbfertig in meiner Bude stehen hätte würde ich auch "wuschig" werden.



Alsoooo Gabel ist noch nicht getravelt. Werd ich nach Belieben noch machen. Das mit dem Lockout habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Das Blau stört etwas. Die HR Bremsleitung muss ich ebenfalls noch kürzen. Das mach ich aber wenn ich die restlichen Klotten in der Endmontage zusammenbau. 
Ja der kleine schwarze Ring vom Steuersatz.... da muss ich noch was überlegen... Dennoch wirds nicht einfach. Ich müsste ihn wenn auspressen um ihn sandzustrahlen. Ob es mir der Umstand wert ist?.

Ich will endlich faaaahren!

Was sagste zu der LRS-Kombi? 

Und, entschuldige nochmals, dass ich es noch nicht zu einem Aufbauthread á la Quen geschafft habe, doch ich bin beruflich zu sehr beschäftigt.


----------



## MUD´doc (26. April 2010)

Am Samstag mal wieder Zeit für meine "Turm-Tour" bei dem _Scheinriesen_.
Ich mein, dieser Funkturm sieht aus 25 km Entfernung richtig groß aus.
Nur, wenn man davor steht, dann denkt man "Hmm, doch nicht sooo groß"
Okay, sind nur 172 m bis zur Spitze



 

 

 

 





Mein Dicker. Bald mit verstellbarer Sattelstütze - fragt sich nur, welche...

@ unchained
Die Tune Speedneedle ist wirklich bequem; habe mal bei einem Kumpel ´ne Proberunde gedreht.
Habe auf meinem GrandCanyon die Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow - die kommt bei weitem nicht dran.
Ich würd die nehmen.


----------



## unchained (26. April 2010)

Danke fürs Feedback. Er ist auch so gut wie gekauft. Carbon und Alcantara.... hrrrrrr wie im Porsche 911 GT3


----------



## MUD´doc (26. April 2010)

Mit der Kombination, eher wie Porsche 911 GT3 *RS*


----------



## pjfa (27. April 2010)

+ @ http://picasaweb.google.com/pjfa73/Estrela_2010#


----------



## erkan1984 (27. April 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Alsoooo Gabel ist noch nicht getravelt. Werd ich nach Belieben noch machen. Das mit dem Lockout habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Das Blau stört etwas. Die HR Bremsleitung muss ich ebenfalls noch kürzen. Das mach ich aber wenn ich die restlichen Klotten in der Endmontage zusammenbau.
> Ja der kleine schwarze Ring vom Steuersatz.... da muss ich noch was überlegen... Dennoch wirds nicht einfach. Ich müsste ihn wenn auspressen um ihn sandzustrahlen. Ob es mir der Umstand wert ist?.
> 
> Ich will endlich faaaahren!
> ...


mit dem Aufbau-thread ist nicht sooo schlimm, zeigst ja hier schon genug bilder...
das mit dem Steuersatz ist schade, wobei mir auf anhieb auch keine silberner einfallen  will /Ausser Crank Brothers.

Wegen dem einsteller schreib mal Mad-line hier im Forum an.
Der macht schöne arbeiten und das auch recht schnell...

Wegen der Gabel frag ich, da bei mir demnächst auch eine neue kommen soll...
und die SID mit 100mm hat genau 2cm mehr Einbaulänge als für den 07er GrandCanyon Rahmen vorgesehen. Ob sich dies auf die Fahreigenschaften auswirkt, ist man sich hier im Forum nicht einig.


----------



## .t1mo (27. April 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Alsoooo Gabel ist noch nicht getravelt. Werd ich nach Belieben noch machen. Das mit dem Lockout habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Das Blau stört etwas.



Warum willst Du die Gabel überhaupt traveln? Ich habe am gleichen Rahmen die Reba von 80 auf 100mm getravelt. Klar, an extrem steilen Rampen merkt man es schon, dass man sich noch mehr nach vorn lehnen muss aber alles in allem finde ich es mit mehr Federweg angenehmer.
Ich kann auch nicht behaupten, dass es jetzt nicht mehr so spritzig ist... ich würde an Deiner Stelle erstmal mit 100mm fahren!


----------



## MUD´doc (27. April 2010)

@ pjfa
You definitely need a road bike 
Nice profile-Pic of your GPS-Data. Looks like a "Toblerone"-Candy






Gestern mein GC angeschaut und da würden sich die 2 cm an Höhe an
der Front nicht viel ausmachen. Da könnte ich sogar dann den Vorbau
auf Negativ drehen, da ich eh nicht so tief fahre (FOX 32 mit 80er Weg).


----------



## FreerideTom (27. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

möchte hier auch mal mein Nerve AM 5.0 von 2008 einstellen. Die einzigen Änderungen sind:

der Sattel: Specialized Avatar 143 
die Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4



Sind leider nur Handy-Pics. Hatte meine Digicam nicht zur Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (27. April 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Warum willst Du die Gabel überhaupt traveln? Ich habe am gleichen Rahmen die Reba von 80 auf 100mm getravelt. Klar, an extrem steilen Rampen merkt man es schon, dass man sich noch mehr nach vorn lehnen muss aber alles in allem finde ich es mit mehr Federweg angenehmer.
> Ich kann auch nicht behaupten, dass es jetzt nicht mehr so spritzig ist... ich würde an Deiner Stelle erstmal mit 100mm fahren!





MUD´doc schrieb:


> Gestern mein GC angeschaut und da würden sich die 2 cm an Höhe an
> der Front nicht viel ausmachen. Da könnte ich sogar dann den Vorbau
> auf Negativ drehen, da ich eh nicht so tief fahre (FOX 32 mit 80er Weg).



gut, gut, danke euch beiden, mal testen...


----------



## BKM-SE (27. April 2010)

Serwas @all ... ich hab jetzt auch a Canyon


----------



## .t1mo (27. April 2010)

Das AM in Copper ist einfach der Knaller!


----------



## tom23" (27. April 2010)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> Serwas @all ... ich hab jetzt auch a Canyon



wann isses denn bitte in Nymphenburg so leer? Frühaufsteher?


----------



## BKM-SE (27. April 2010)

@.t1mo ... danke 

@tom23" ... heute mittag


----------



## Julian0o (28. April 2010)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> Serwas @all ... ich hab jetzt auch a Canyon



Aber mach bitte den Vans sticker ab! Das tut ja in den Augen weh. Sauschönes AM in Chopper und dann sowas  Mir taugts nicht...

@pijfa:

Wie lange wart ihr unterwegs? War ja ordentliche Steigung mit 1200 HM auf 22km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (28. April 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ pjfa
> You definitely need a road bike
> Nice profile-Pic of your GPS-Data. Looks like a "Toblerone"-Candy


I don´t think so. With my Torque I can go everywhere. If I had a Roadbike, I could only ride on road 



Julian0o schrieb:


> @pijfa:
> 
> Wie lange wart ihr unterwegs? War ja ordentliche Steigung mit 1200 HM auf 22km


9:37 => 12:55 (incl. 3 stops) Av. 8,6Km/h


----------



## T!ll (28. April 2010)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Suchbild


----------



## MUD´doc (28. April 2010)

Hmmm...
Oben rechts!
Du hast dein Canyon mit einem Paragleitschirm ausgestattet und 
gleitest mit dem Bike den Berg runter, anstatt zu fahren.
Stimmts!?


----------



## timothekid (28. April 2010)

In Boppard mit der Seilbahn hoch....da geht doch hochschieben/fahren
fast schneller


----------



## T!ll (28. April 2010)

Volltreffer
Ja ist wirklich so, die Seilbahn ist extrem lahm, aber bei fast 70km an dem Tag sei mir die ein oder andere Seilbahnfahrt doch gegönnt

@Mud`doc: Das werd ich mal ausprobieren, ist bestimmt Flow pur


----------



## timothekid (28. April 2010)

Ja ok. 
Dann sei es dir erlaubt die Seilbahn zu benutzen


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. April 2010)

Hans der Bär schrieb:


> Mein FRX.


Yeah! Endlich mal ein FRX mit gescheiter DC Gabel


----------



## mylo (29. April 2010)

so das meins ;-)
also das linke


----------



## Mepp (29. April 2010)

heute hab ich mal ne asphalt-tour gemacht. Bilder sind am laacher see geschossen worden:


----------



## dirty34 (2. Mai 2010)

Will ich mich hier auch mal verewigen. Jetzt noch Kleinigkeiten machen und fertig. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (2. Mai 2010)

@dirty34 warum table top hinten ?

gehst du auf die straße


----------



## dirty34 (2. Mai 2010)

Wird noch gegen einen Maxxis Ardent getauscht, ja war ne ganze Zeit auf der Strasse unterwegs. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Mai 2010)

Hier ist meins. happy trails!


----------



## matsch (2. Mai 2010)

Und nun auch mal meines.


----------



## Raesfeld (2. Mai 2010)

Wow! Die Carbon Rohrsätze werden von Jahr zu Jahr schöner. Wenn ich diesen wunderschönen Übergang im Bereich des Sitzrohrs sehe, bekomm ich Schmetterlinge im Bauch 
Ist die Carbonstruktur aus der Nähe zu erkennen, oder ist das überlackiert?
Kaufst dir aber bald noch schöne Flaschenhalter, gell?


----------



## erkan1984 (2. Mai 2010)

Hui Matsch schön, ich habe mich schon gefragt, wenn man mal ein Bild von deinem Hobel sieht....


----------



## HitMan34 (3. Mai 2010)

Die beiden hier warten auf den Bus...


----------



## matsch (3. Mai 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Hui Matsch schön, ich habe mich schon gefragt, wenn man mal ein Bild von deinem Hobel sieht....



Naja ich fahre ja lieber  Weiterhin stimmt das Farbkonzept nicht und die Reifen sind auch nicht zum Ventil ausgerichtet 
Will jedoch wieder Reifen mit festerer Karkasse verbauen. Die Schwalbe sind doch recht anfällig.


----------



## Raesfeld (3. Mai 2010)

Bist du auch so ein: Ich achte auf jedes Detail! Mensch?
Reifen an Ventilen ausrichten habe ich jetzt auch gemacht. Das Ventil gehört genau in die Mitte vom Schwalbe-Schriftzug 
Wenn ich heute meine Bilder ansehe fallen mir immer mehr Details auf die gar nicht stimmen: Pedale schief, doofer Gang drin,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (3. Mai 2010)

Ihr habt se doch nicht mehr alle 
Soll doch nur gefahren werden.


----------



## matsch (3. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Bist du auch so ein: Ich achte auf jedes Detail! Mensch?
> Reifen an Ventilen ausrichten habe ich jetzt auch gemacht. Das Ventil gehört genau in die Mitte vom Schwalbe-Schriftzug
> Wenn ich heute meine Bilder ansehe fallen mir immer mehr Details auf die gar nicht stimmen: Pedale schief, doofer Gang drin,...



Ne genau so einer bin ich nicht. Das Ding muss rollern und gut ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2010)

dirty34 schrieb:


> Will ich mich hier auch mal verewigen. Jetzt noch Kleinigkeiten machen und fertig.


Hübsch! Nette Felgen  Ich würde Vorbau und Schaltwerkskäfig gegen kürzere Versionen tauschen.




Raesfeld schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen wunderschönen Übergang im Bereich des Sitzrohrs sehe, bekomm ich Schmetterlinge im Bauch


Ich finde das gesamte Bike zwar sehr schick (Race-Style deluxe!) aber genau diesen Übergang finde ich nicht so schön. Das wäre mMn noch flüssiger gegangen. So schön wie ein einfaches, kleines, geschweistes Gusset wirds wohl leider nie werden... 




HitMan34 schrieb:


> Die beiden hier warten auf den Bus...


Beim genaueren Hinsehen sieht man, es sind zweieiige Zwillige 


@ Topic: Mein Torque hat endlich seine Lyrik wieder zurück  Das Bild ist vor der ersten Abfahrt nach dem Umbau auf 175mm und Dichtungswechsel entstanden - hatte leider nur mein altes Handy dabei, sorry. Der Trail ist auf gut 150Hm ein einziges Wurzelgeballer (heißt im Volksmund auch "Himmelsleiter" ) und leider sitzen die neuen Dichtungen noch sehr straff oder ich brauche nach dem Umbau jetzt doch eine weichere Feder. Jedenfalls hätten mir meine Hände, Arme und Schultern nach der Abfahrt am liebsten in die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 getreten


----------



## erkan1984 (3. Mai 2010)

matsch schrieb:


> Naja ich fahre ja lieber  Weiterhin stimmt das Farbkonzept nicht und die Reifen sind auch nicht zum Ventil ausgerichtet
> Will jedoch wieder Reifen mit festerer Karkasse verbauen. Die Schwalbe sind doch recht anfällig.



deine Heißgeliebten iRC gibts ja nicht mehr...

Fährst du wieder den FunWorks Laufradsatz? Hattest du mir dem nicht oft Probleme? oder haben die sich mittlerweile gelöst?

Ich sehe dir das Fehlende Farbkonzept nach, und auch, dass du Schwalbereifen unterschiedlicher Generationen Verbaust ( Fahre genau diese Kombi auch).
Ich weis ja, dass du trotzdem Schnell bist....


----------



## MUD´doc (4. Mai 2010)

Mein Tag ist gelaufen...

Ich war mit meinem Bike untewegs und auf der Rückfahrt 
habe einen Bekannten besucht. Nach dem Abstellen wurd
das Bike von einer Windboe erfasst und umgerissen.
Leider stand mein Bike an einer Steintreppe und hat nun 
die Macken in die Tauchrohre meiner Rock-Shox Pike 454 
geschlagen - siehe Foto 


   
Habe die Macken mit 600er Nass-Schleifpapier, anschließend
mit Schleifpolitur und Autopolitur wieder glatt bekommen, 
so dass beim Drübergleiten mit den Fingerkuppen kaum noch 
etwas zu spüren ist (leider davon kein Foto).
Hab erstmal ein paar Leute angeschrieben, mal sehen, was 
die dazu meinen ...Weiterfahren oder Tonne
Ich könnt :kotz: Immer geputzt und gepflegt und nun so wat...


----------



## Strider (4. Mai 2010)

Kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass die Kratzer die Funktion stark beeinträchtigen. Trotzdem krass dachte immer die Standrohre wäre ziemlich stabil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (4. Mai 2010)

die Macken schleppen Dreck in das Innere der Gabel. Zumal die Dichtungen durch den Grad leiden. 

Aber wenn du es schön nassschleifst und glättest solltest du das Problem in den Griff kriegen.


----------



## Cortezsi (5. Mai 2010)

So schlimm schauts doch gar nicht aus.
Wenn Du es schon geschliffen hast, dann dürfte das auch wieder passen.


----------



## Napoli94 (5. Mai 2010)

@dirty 34
was isn das fürn Kettenblatt?? (an der XT Kurbel)


----------



## kNiRpS (5. Mai 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> @dirty 34
> was isn das fürn Kettenblatt?? (an der XT Kurbel)


müsste n race face bashguard sein, also kein drittes kettenblatt sondern n schlagschutz


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2010)

Ja, ist der Race Face "hardcore" Bashring (~165g) - es gibt auch einen dünneren, leichteren (~100g), schöneren fürs gleiche Geld  -> raceface.com
Habe gerade kürzlich vom einen auf den anderen umgerüstet


----------



## dirty34 (5. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> müsste n race face bashguard sein, also kein drittes kettenblatt sondern n schlagschutz



Korrekt! 

@`Smubob´: Jop, Vorbau wird def. noch getauscht, Schaltwerkskäfig auch evtl. Die Frage ist bloß wann. 
Aber danke! Das Orange von deinem Bike rockt derb!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Mai 2010)

@dirty34: Das ist doch das Bike von christophersch, oder? Dann hat die Vermittlung ja geklappt! 

Hier das neue Tork von nem Kumpel:


----------



## steveo282 (5. Mai 2010)

hat ja nur sattel und gabel getauscht oder?
Was für Pedalen sind das?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Mai 2010)

Und die orginal MZ 66 RCV (3200g) gegen eine Lyrik 2-Step (2450g)
Pedale sind Specialized.


----------



## Napoli94 (6. Mai 2010)

@ Dirty34:
Des wusste ich schon aber is der anstatt vom 3. Kettenblatt oder ist der aufm dritten drauf 
(sieht so groß aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (6. Mai 2010)

Leute.. nicht so viel Text! >> mehr Bilder!! 

Hier eins von meinem Nerve ES bei einem Stopp auf meiner 3-Talsperrentour bei Oberhof vor 2 Wochen - geniale Landschaft dort!


----------



## buergie (7. Mai 2010)

Geiles Foto, man möchte direkt dort biken...


----------



## mas7erchief (8. Mai 2010)

Vorher-Nachher....






Fehlt nurnoch ne silberne oder schwarze Bremse...
Was meint ihr?
Silberne Code oder schwarze Saint?


----------



## Xplosion51 (8. Mai 2010)

Der Unterschied ist wirklich frappierend 

Viele scheinen ihr  Bike wirklich zu lieben


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Mai 2010)

Ja echt, er hat sogar die gelben Ventildeckel so gedreht, dass man sie nicht mehr sieht 

Im ernst: Ist außer der Gabel etwas verändert?
Ich poste mein Nerve morgen nach der CTF in der Haard, sieht dann bestimmt gut aus 

ps: Auch schon eine Schwarze Formula (The One, K18, R1, RX, Mega) in die Waagschale geworfen?


----------



## mas7erchief (8. Mai 2010)

Nach und nach das weiß bekämpft...
hab das Bild nur gemacht ob man nach dem Gabeltausch ne Veränderung im Lenkwinkel sieht.
Ich sehe keinen^^
Abwarten ob ich einen spüre.
Joar die schwarze Formula ist mir etwas teuer...will auch was bissigeres haben. Bin mit der Formula nicht hundertprozent zufrieden.


----------



## Raesfeld (8. Mai 2010)

Hast du den Lenkwinkel etwa verändert?

Welche Formula hattest du denn? Wenns die K18 war, kann ich dir Recht geben. Die ist nicht die bissigste, aber The One und R1 sind wie Anker


----------



## mas7erchief (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hab die the One dran...will was anderes testen. Ist auf jedenfall ne gute Bremse, bringt mich sicher zum stehen. Ist mir aber etwas zu filligran.


----------



## Napoli94 (8. Mai 2010)

dann nem die avid elixir r
oder code


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockthetrails (8. Mai 2010)

mit der elixir hab ich keine probleme!
kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Napoli94 (9. Mai 2010)

wie kann man nommal bilder hier reinkopieren??


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Mai 2010)

indem man sie irgendwo hochlädt und hiermit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hier rein verlinkt.


----------



## Napoli94 (9. Mai 2010)

thx


----------



## paperwork (9. Mai 2010)

Gestern ist mein Canyon gekommen 

Nerve XC 2010  *freu*







Heute sieht es schon leider nimmer mehr so sauber aus, aber dafür macht es einfach nur Spaß!


----------



## Xplosion51 (9. Mai 2010)

wurde es früher geliefert als der gepl. Liefertermin es erhoffen ließ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buergie (9. Mai 2010)

Die Farbe gibt echt was her, sieht geil aus.....
viel Spass damit...


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Mai 2010)

da Orange find ich echt geil..genauso genial wie das Acid Green...schade nur das es das nicht als NERVE AM 8.0 gab :-(

...war heut morgen auch wieder auf Tour  ...Sorry für das Handy Bild!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> hab das Bild nur gemacht ob man nach dem Gabeltausch ne Veränderung im Lenkwinkel sieht.
> Ich sehe keinen^^
> Abwarten ob ich einen spüre.


Ohja, das wirst du!  Gerade wenn es zügig bergab geht und vor allem auch beim Lenkverhalten in Kurven. Beides sehr positiv!




mas7erchief schrieb:


> Joar die schwarze Formula ist mir etwas teuer...will auch was bissigeres haben. Bin mit der Formula nicht hundertprozent zufrieden.


Hmm, also meine One beißt bisher prächtig und die (wirklich perfekt entlüftete - Danke an Michel ) K24 am Hardtail ist so giftig, dass ich bei den weniger profilierten "Sommerreifen" schon aufpassen muss, dass ich nicht zu beherzt rein greife. Ich bin 3 Jahre lang Hope Mono M4 gefahren und war eigentlich zufrieden, aber die Formulas funktionieren bei mir echt genial. Nur die Bewährprobe im Bikepark steht noch aus...


----------



## anulu (9. Mai 2010)

hier mal mein Torque ES mit nem neuen Dämpfer


----------



## FreerideNRW (9. Mai 2010)

anulu schrieb:


> hier mal mein Torque ES mit nem neuen Dämpfer



Optisch sehr schön mit neuem Dämpfer, nur leider dadurch auch schwerer .


----------



## J.West (9. Mai 2010)

Und Anulu, bist du zufrieden mit der Performance-Steigerung?
Rechtfertigt die Performance das Mehrgewicht?
Welcher Dämpfer war vorher drin? Monarch?


----------



## Jok3r (9. Mai 2010)

]so hier mal ein Pic von meinem Torque FR 7.0 in custom änderung :


----------



## anulu (9. Mai 2010)

@J.West
Ja vorher war der Monarch drin. Im Gegensatz zu dem ist der DHX einfach mh geil  muss nur noch die komplett richtigen Einstellungen finden hab bisher nur eine Tour gemacht. Ja das Mehrgewicht lohnt sich. Das ProPedal funktioniert einwandfrei und ohne Wippen machen die 500g bergauf nichts aus, dafür läufts bergab schneller 

@Freeride NRW 
Ich merke das bisschen Merhgewicht so gut wie garnicht. War sogar schneller den Berg oben als sonst. Also mich stört das überhaupt nicht, will ja keinen Marathon damit gewinnen.


----------



## Tim777 (10. Mai 2010)




----------



## mas7erchief (10. Mai 2010)

Schickes Ding. Was ist das für ein Lenker? Der Holzfeller Blankgerubbelt oder ein anderer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim777 (10. Mai 2010)

danke. 

Lenker: Sunline V-one (der ist so silbergrau), 19mm rise (ist beim Touren besser, weil flacher)


----------



## mas7erchief (10. Mai 2010)

Und welche Breite hast du genommen?


----------



## Napoli94 (10. Mai 2010)

Hier mal n action pic:
es 7.0 mit deemax und bald vivid dämpfer


----------



## Tim777 (10. Mai 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Und welche Breite hast du genommen?



das ist jetzt 711 mm oder so (gemessen knapp 720 mm). den mit 737 mm (der maß etwa 745 mm) hatte  ich auch mal drauf. Ist jetzt nicht so der riesige Unterschied.


----------



## Mudge (10. Mai 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Hier mal n action pic:
> es 7.0 mit deemax und bald vivid dämpfer


 
Das passt farblich - nach meinem Geschmack - nichts zusammen. Gelb, weiß, blau, grau und rot...naja. Und die Flatbars sehn einfach nur seltsam aus.


----------



## Napoli94 (10. Mai 2010)

was fürn flatbar?????? der hat nur n bissle rise!!!!
naja jedem das seine


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Mai 2010)

So, das versprochene Pic von der CTF in der Haard. Ist mein Canyon Nerve XC6 mit ein paar weißen Teilen.


----------



## MelleD (10. Mai 2010)

Welche bistn gefahren? 
Waren ja auch am Sonntag da. Meins wurde nach der mittleren Tour auf den Rasen fallen gelassen und erstmal nen Bierchen getrunken. Ging garnischt mehr.


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Mai 2010)

Große  73km und 1300hm! War ne suuuper tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (10. Mai 2010)

Freak 
Fand die mittlere mit ihren 47km und 820hm schon ausreichend. 
Für die 4. größere Tour in diesem Jahr und nicht wirklich in Form war es trotzdem erfreulich, dass ich es so gut hinbekommen habe. 
Wenn die trainierten Leute an einem vorbeigezogen sind bei Steigungen, wo ich schon am hecheln war wie nen Bernhardiner.... das war ein "bisschen" demotivierend 

Aber hat Spaß gemacht und mein Freund und ich sind mit stolzer Brust nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Mai 2010)

@Tim777: Hast du den Canyon Schriftzug entfernt? Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## mas7erchief (10. Mai 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> das ist jetzt 711 mm oder so (gemessen knapp 720 mm). den mit 737 mm (der maß etwa 745 mm) hatte  ich auch mal drauf. Ist jetzt nicht so der riesige Unterschied.



Aus welchem Grund misst der 711er Lenker denn 720mm und der 737er 745?^^


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Mai 2010)

Nach längerer "Pause" wieder ein Canyon und wieder ein Torque, allerdings jetzt ein ES . Wird ein Eigenaufbau...









Die restlichen Parts sind unterwegs...


----------



## kNiRpS (10. Mai 2010)

besorg dir am besten gleich mal noch nen anderen dämpfer mit dazu


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Mai 2010)

Ok, aber das mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz wird noch eleganter gelöst, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (10. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> besorg dir am besten gleich mal noch nen anderen dämpfer mit dazu



Warum?



> Ok, aber das mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz wird noch eleganter gelöst, oder?



Das bleibt so .


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Mai 2010)

Dann mach die Kabelbinder in gleichmäßigem Abstand!


----------



## kNiRpS (10. Mai 2010)

der monarch soll im torque sehr zäh sein....hab bisher noch so gut wie nix positives üben den gelesen (im torque)

alternative wäre DHX oder manitou evolver ISX-6


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Mai 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> der monarch soll im torque sehr zäh sein....hab bisher noch so gut wie nix positives üben den gelesen (im torque)
> 
> alternative wäre DHX oder manitou evolver ISX-6



Kann ich noch nichts zu sagen, wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Tim777 (10. Mai 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund misst der 711er Lenker denn 720mm und der 737er 745?^^



wenn ich das wüsste? Die Angaben waren z.T. auch unterschiedlich. Einfach mal einen im Geschäft ansehen und nachmessen.


----------



## Tim777 (10. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Tim777: Hast du den Canyon Schriftzug entfernt? Wie hast du das gemacht?



Haben andere auch schon geschrieben. Aceton und einen Haushaltsschwamm mit einer rauhen Kuntstoffseite (kein Topfreiniger oder so, da ist die rauhe Seite so rauh oder z.T mit Stahlwolle angereichert, dadurch würde auch die Anodosierung abgeschliffen.) Und dann viel viel schrubben. Braucht seine Zeit.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Mai 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund misst der 711er Lenker denn 720mm und der 737er 745?^^



also auf meinem steht ganz groß 745 drauf und er wurde auch als 745 angeboten und er ist auch 745 breit.


----------



## Napoli94 (11. Mai 2010)

ich würd an der oberen strebe au noch n schutz hinmachen habs selber zu späht gemerkt und schon waren fiese kratzer drin


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Dann mach die Kabelbinder in gleichmäßigem Abstand!



wieso? kannst du sonst nicht ruhig schlafen? ist doch wohl völlig schnuppe...


----------



## Tim777 (11. Mai 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> also auf meinem steht ganz groß 745 drauf und er wurde auch als 745 angeboten und er ist auch 745 breit.



2010er Lenker? Letztes Jahr war das noch nicht so. Da wurde der Breite offiziell mit 737 angegeben und auf der "Verpackung" stand dann auch was von 745 und so breit war er dann auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Mai 2010)

kann sein. im dezember bestellt und irgendwann im januar kam er dann endlich.


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Mai 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wieso? kannst du sonst nicht ruhig schlafen? ist doch wohl völlig schnuppe...



Rein ästhetischer Gedanke... Ist natürlich technisch unwichtig, aber als Gestalter nerven einen so Details. Ist zum verrückt werden wenn jede Kleinigkeit stimmen muss, naja jedem das seine 
Allzeit gute Fahrt mit dem Torque!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2010)

@Tim777: Danke! Und damit geht wirklich nur die weiße Schrift ab und nichts von dem Schwarz? Dann wärs mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld, hast du noch ein paar ordentliche Bilder von deinem Bike? Ich habe das gleiche und mich interessieren die weißen Anbauteile.  

Was sagst du zu den silbernen Speichen? Das ist irgendwie das einzige was mich stört. Habe schon überlegt schwarze zu montieren.


----------



## Demonhunter (11. Mai 2010)

Endlich neue Pedale


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Mai 2010)

Mache morgen bei Tageslicht mal ein aktuelles Foto und poste das dann.
Die silbernen Speichen sind fÃ¼r sich betrachtet sehr sportlich, aber sie stÃ¶ren schon die Gesamtoptik. Ich ignoriere sie aber wegen Geldmangel 
Neue Speichen wÃ¼rde ich selbst nicht verbauen, das ist mir die Arbeit nicht wert... Der Laufradsatz bringt schÃ¤tze ich mal 80-100â¬ in der Bucht. Nochmal was obendrauf legen und man kann schon was nettes Gebrauchtes kaufen.
Ist dein Freilauf auch lautlos? Ist noch so ein Punkt der mich um das richtige Feeling bringt 
AuÃerdem spart man sich mit so einem KettensÃ¤genfreilauf eine Klingel (DT HÃ¼gi) !


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2010)

Nimm einfach das Fett aus dem Freilauf raus. Dann wirds laut.


----------



## Raesfeld (11. Mai 2010)

Joa, könnte stimmen. Hab mal beim Kassettentausch einen Spritzer Ballistol reingegeben, danach kann ich wenigstens ein leises Klickern vernehmen.

/stupid_mode_on/

Mit dem Entfetten, ist das ernst gemeint?

/stupid_mode_off/

@Ruhrpott-Biker:
In meinem Album sind auch ein Paar Pics von meinem Bike, da sind schon alle weißen Teile dran. Danach habe ich nur noch andere Reifen aufgezogen und Kette+Kassette getauscht.


----------



## T!ll (12. Mai 2010)

Ich hab Fulcrums am Hardtail, die machen Lärm ohne Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (12. Mai 2010)

Mit steigender Kilometerleistung macht der XT-Freilauf auch mehr Geräusche. Also meiner ist im Gegensatz zum Anfang schon um einiges lauter geworden. Nichtsdestotrotz kommt demnächst ein neuer LRS ans Bike


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (12. Mai 2010)

Weiß jemand welches Sattelklemmenmaß das Grand Canyon hat?

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## Cortezsi (12. Mai 2010)

knuspi schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz kommt demnächst ein neuer LRS ans Bike



Und weißt Du schon welcher LRS es werden soll?


----------



## knuspi (12. Mai 2010)

Jap, ist schon bestellt. Wird dieser hier. Nubuk CC Naben mit DT Swiss XR400 Felgen. Habe lange Ã¼berlegt, ob ich nicht doch die 240s Naben nehmen soll, aber habe mich dann doch fÃ¼r die Nubuks entschieden. Die gabs im Kit mit einer Elixir CR fÃ¼r 480â¬.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Mai 2010)

@Raesfeld: Ja, ernst gemeint. Aber nicht richtig entfetten. Nur mit einem Lappen den Freilauf von innen sauberwischen, so dass nur nich ein normaler Fettfilm übrig bleibt.


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Mai 2010)

ok, werde es beizeiten mal ausprobieren 
Sonntag ist erstmal ein bisschen Freeride angesagt, allerdings bin ich abtrünnig und nehme ein Rose Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (12. Mai 2010)

Für Freeride ist das XC auch nicht wirklich geeignet


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Mai 2010)

Joa, obwohl ich damit schon diverse Sprünge und Drops gefahren bin 
Also je nach Landung kann man locker ein paar Meter dropen.
Aber da ich nicht weiß was mich erwartet, nehme ich lieber ein Grantie Chief (140mm) oder gleich ein Uncle Jimbo (160mm) mit.
Wenn ich das Jimbo nehme, bilde ich die Grenze des machbaren, nicht das Fahrrad


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Mai 2010)

ein paar meter? das will ich sehen!


----------



## Raesfeld (12. Mai 2010)

2,5 Meter. 
Je nach Messart kann das mörderisch sein, oder harmlos. Wenn die Kante selbst 2,5 Meter hoch ist, würde ich sowas nicht machen. Wenn das ganze aber so Skisprungmäßig ist, sodass die Kante eine Höhe von ca. 80 cm hat und der anschließende Fall noch etwa 1,70 Meter bis zum ersten Bodenkontakt beträgt, ist man auch bei 2,5 Metern.
Ich kenne die offizielle Norm für diese Angaben nicht (Kantenhöhe oder effektive Fallhöhe) aber meine Angabe hört sich definitiv besser an 

ps: Bei sowas werden der Dämpfer und die Gabel an die Grenze gebracht, also nicht mit zu wenig Druck fahren und den Federweg der Beine mitnehmen!


----------



## Cool Breeze (13. Mai 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welches Sattelklemmenmaß das Grand Canyon hat?
> 
> Grüße
> Philipp



Hi, schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457711


----------



## mas7erchief (13. Mai 2010)

Du traust deinem Nerve aber einiges zu^^


----------



## dahawaiandino (13. Mai 2010)

hie mal ein bild unserer Nerve´s






Nerve XC9.0





Nerve XC9.0W


----------



## Raesfeld (13. Mai 2010)

Ich würde euch gerne die Laufräder klauen 
Oder mit meinen tauschen 

Sind nette Geräte!
Wie macht sich eigentlich so ein weißer Sattel? Verfärbt der sich nach gewisser Zeit?


----------



## dahawaiandino (13. Mai 2010)

naja der sattel ist weniger das problem aber die griffe waren nach kurzer zeit bereits "grau".


----------



## Cool Breeze (13. Mai 2010)

Habe heute den Feiertag genutzt, um den Rahmen ein wenig mit Aceton zu bearbeiten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (13. Mai 2010)

Ist das Bike auf den Hintergrund montiert? Sieht irgendwie eigenartig aus... Das wirft keinen Schatten.
Abgesehen davon ist das Reinigungsergebnis überzeugend. Sieht ja aus wie neu 

Edith hat mir erzählt, dass sie denkt, das Bild sei echt


----------



## Blackwater Park (13. Mai 2010)

dass man keinen schatten sieht, liegt wohl am direkten blitz.


----------



## Strider (13. Mai 2010)

FInde auch das sieht montiert aus


----------



## -Soulride- (13. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Wie macht sich eigentlich so ein weißer Sattel? Verfärbt der sich nach  gewisser Zeit?



Ja, tut er..


----------



## Cortezsi (14. Mai 2010)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Habe heute den Feiertag genutzt, um den Rahmen ein wenig mit Aceton zu bearbeiten:



Sauber. Und wie lange hat es gedauert bis der Schriftzug weg war?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. Mai 2010)

Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen.


----------



## Cool Breeze (14. Mai 2010)

Das ging eigentlich erstaunlich schnell. Ich war insgesamt vielleicht ne halbe Stunde damit beschäftigt und hab ca 125ml Aceton gebraucht. Ich hab die weiche, gelbe Seite von einem Topfreiniger benutzt und dann losgeschruppt. 

Da war es fast schwieriger die Aufkleber von der Gabel ab zu bekommen, die sind ständig gerissen. Jetzt überlege ich gerade ob ich den Aufkleber am Dämpfer dranlassen soll oder ob der auch noch runter muss...

Das Foto ist echt, direkt geblitzt.


----------



## floleerau (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo
Was ist den bitte Aceton und wo bekommt man das her??

 MFg FLO


----------



## Cool Breeze (14. Mai 2010)

Aceton ist ein ätzender Stoff der benutzt wird, um Lacke zu entfernen. Findet sich auch oft in Nagellackentferner wieder. 

Bekommt man in jeder Apotheke, man wird allerdings erstmal komisch angeschaut und gefragt wozu man das braucht wenn man danach fragt. 

Ich würde beim Umgang damit Handschuhe und Schutzbrille tragen! Und nicht zu viel daran schnüffeln. 


Man sollte übrigens nur eloxierte Rahmen damit behandeln, bei einem lackierten zerstört man damit den Lack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (14. Mai 2010)

Ok danke schön muss man sehr Vorsichtig sein ,oder wie verhält sich das zum anderen Lack (nich das nur die Schrift weg is


----------



## Cool Breeze (14. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, bei einem lackierten Rahmen funktioniert das nicht weil der eigentliche Lack auch mit zerstört werden würde und der Schriftzug anscheinend unter dem Lack angebracht wird. Da kann man den Schriftzug höchstens mit Folie überkleben.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. Mai 2010)

Ohne Schriftzug sieht der Rahmen langweilig aus.


----------



## floleerau (14. Mai 2010)

Schade  =(


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Mai 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Canyon Schriftzug. Ist der auf das Eloxat auflackiert, oder besteht er auch aus einer Eloxierung?
Könnte man nicht auch Isopropanol nehmen, um die gleiche Reinigungsleistung zu erzielen?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. Mai 2010)

Du kannst auch WD40 nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cool Breeze (14. Mai 2010)

Ich habe sowohl WD40 als auch Alkohol verwendet um den Rahmen zu säubern, da hat sich nichts abgelöst...


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Mai 2010)

WD40? Dann wird der zwar richtig schön schwarz, aber der zieht doch Staub magisch an! Für Präsentationszwecke oder Messen ist WD40 bestimmt geeignet, aber doch nicht wenn man später ins (staubige) Gelände will.
Ich würde generell etwas bevorzugen, was restlos verdunstet.


----------



## leeresblatt (14. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht auch Isopropanol nehmen, um die gleiche Reinigungsleistung zu erzielen?



"IPA = Isopropylalkohol, auch *Isopropanol *oder 2-Propanol genannt. Denaturierter Alkohol, ein 'sanftes' Lösungsmittel, das *in der Regel Kunststoffe nicht angreift und auch für den Lack nicht schädlich ist*. Isopropanol ist u. a. in Glasreinigern, Kontaktspray und Brillenputztüchern enthalten und wirkt fett- und wachslösend und hilft auch bei der Entfernung von Klebstoffresten. Bei übermäßiger Anwendung kann IPA jedoch Kunststoffen und Gummi (Dichtungen, Scheibenwischer) schaden (Versprödung). Erhältlich z.B. in der Apotheke."


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Mai 2010)

Ok, das wusste ich


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Canyon Schriftzug. Ist der auf das Eloxat auflackiert, oder besteht er auch aus einer Eloxierung?


Ich würde nicht drauf wetten, aber für mich sieht es so aus, als wäre das eine hauchdünne Folie, die nachträglich aufgebracht wurde und auch bei gepulverten Rahmen nicht unter dem Klarpulver zu sein scheint.




Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Du kannst auch WD40 nehmen.


Ähm... nö! Mit Kriechöl kriegt man mit Sicherheit keine Schrift vom Rahmen. Das einzige, was von WD-40 gelöst wird, ist Rost


----------



## FreerideNRW (14. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ähm... nö! Mit Kriechöl kriegt man mit Sicherheit keine Schrift vom Rahmen. Das einzige, was von WD-40 gelöst wird, ist Rost



WD40 löst nicht nur Rost, sondern auch Gummidichtungen auf .
Daher sollte man es z.B nicht für die Gabel verwenden.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht drauf wetten, aber für mich sieht es so aus, als wäre das eine hauchdünne Folie, die nachträglich aufgebracht wurde und auch bei gepulverten Rahmen nicht unter dem Klarpulver zu sein scheint.
> 
> 
> Ähm... nö! Mit Kriechöl kriegt man mit Sicherheit keine Schrift vom Rahmen. Das einzige, was von WD-40 gelöst wird, ist Rost



Rost bekommt man mit WD 40 ganz sicher nicht weg, aber Fett (aus der Kette zB). Kann man auch als Deo benutzen. Ganz tolle Idee ist es, quietschende Bremshebel damit einzusprühen. Danach sind sie Schrott..

Die Schrift ist aufgedruckt. 

2006 2007 haben sie noch mit dieser Technik geübt (wer frech war, bekam einen neuen Rahmen), daher ging meine Verzierung mit Heissdampf im Nu ab (Aceton ist auf silbernen Rahmen nicht so toll, weil sich die rauhe Eloxaloberfläche zusetzt).


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. Mai 2010)

@ Smubob: Es war auch nicht die Rede davon, dass jemand mit WD40 den Schriftzug entfernen möchte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2010)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> WD40 löst nicht nur Rost, sondern auch Gummidichtungen auf .
> Daher sollte man es z.B nicht für die Gabel verwenden.


Aber aufgedruckte Schriftzüge kriegt man damit trotzdem nicht weg 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Rost bekommt man mit WD 40 ganz sicher nicht weg


Doch doch, wenn er nicht zu hartnäckig ist schon.




cxfahrer schrieb:


> aber Fett (aus der Kette zB).


Klassischer Anfängerfehler 




Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> @ Smubob: Es war auch nicht die Rede davon, dass jemand mit WD40 den Schriftzug entfernen möchte.


Doch, eigentlich schon.


----------



## Tim777 (14. Mai 2010)

wie wärs mit Bildern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (14. Mai 2010)

Man sieht immer öfter Canyons mit entfernten Schriftzügen. Wie hast du deinen denn ab bekommen?


----------



## steveo282 (14. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Man sieht immer öfter Canyons mit entfernten Schriftzügen. Wie hast du deinen denn ab bekommen?


Wurd auch schon mindestens 3x erklärt...
Mit Aceton und nem Haushaltschwamm ........


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Mai 2010)

Ups, ist ja wieder Tim777 gewesen... 
ähm, is schon spät.
Wie verhält es sich denn mit der Linie auf dem Oberrohr? Geht die auch ab wenn man nicht vorsichtig ist?


----------



## leeresblatt (14. Mai 2010)

lassen wir doch Galerie Galerie bleiben


----------



## borni83 (14. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, ist der Race Face "hardcore" Bashring (~165g) - es gibt auch einen dünneren, leichteren (~100g), schöneren fürs gleiche Geld  -> raceface.com
> Habe gerade kürzlich vom einen auf den anderen umgerüstet



du hast vom dünneren leichteren und schöneren auf den dickeren, schwereren und hässlichern gewechselt ?


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2010)

Nun auch mal ein Foto von meinem Torque. 
Ist auf der Basis des Rahmens in 6.0 Lackierung, jedoch sind nur noch Rahmen, Laufräder und Bremsen original.
Mit den restlichen Teilen meines Nervs habe ich das Bike auf ca. 15 Kilo runter bekommen.


----------



## Mudge (15. Mai 2010)




----------



## MelleD (15. Mai 2010)

Schönes giftiges Grün, find ich echt schön


----------



## christophersch (15. Mai 2010)

Das Bike ist der Traum! ich würd´s auch so fahren..;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (15. Mai 2010)

dirty34 schrieb:


> Will ich mich hier auch mal verewigen. Jetzt noch Kleinigkeiten machen und fertig.
> 
> Grüße



Das Bike ist der Traum! ich würd´s auch so fahren...;-)

Grüße


----------



## ohschda (15. Mai 2010)

*@ Mudge*

Wenn das Rad so Custom ist, mach mal bitte eine kurze Inventarliste, denke mal das Grundbike war ein Playzone.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön eure Playzones 

@ Mudge: was wiegt dein Bike nun nach dem Umbau?

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> wie wärs mit Bildern?


Very nice! Nur die Sattelstellung find ich etwas arg...




borni83 schrieb:


> du hast vom dünneren leichteren und schöneren auf den dickeren, schwereren und hässlichern gewechselt ?


Da wär ich ja schön blöd! 


@ Toshi181 & Mudge: Schön, zu sehen, dass viele ihr 2010er Torque mit einer Lyrik aufwerten  Nur in ganz "nackt" gefällt sie mir irgendwie nicht so...


----------



## Barney_1 (15. Mai 2010)

@ Mudge

Was hast du denn da für eine Kettenführung montiert? Hab das Alpinist und will da auch eine montieren, weiß aber noch nicht welche. Ging das alles problemlos?

Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2010)

Es nimmt Form an:





Parts:

Rahmen: Canyon Torque ES 2009
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch
Gabel: FOX 36R
Sattelstütze: FSA Gap
Felgen: DT Swiss EX5.1
Nabe vorne: DT Swiss 340
Nabe hinten: DT Swiss 240s
Reifen vorne: Maxxis Minion 1ply 2.35 Supertracky
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Minion 1ply 2.35 60a
Schläuche: Schwalbe SV 13
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore SLX
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Schalthebel: Sram X7
Kurbel: Shimano Deore SLX
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT
Lenker: Truvativ Boobar 740mm
Griffe: Sixpack
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Carbon 203/185mm
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Pedale: XLC (366g)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2010)

@ mudge

wie lustig das wir echt ähnliche bikes fahren!

ich fahre, wie auf dem foto vor deinem post zu sehen, auch das 6.0 in grau/grün.
dazu eine lyrik coil, xt kurbeln, easton monkey lite lenker, selle sattel, muddy mary, nobby nic, maxxis minion (je nach strecke).


----------



## Tim777 (15. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Es nimmt Form an:


ja, mach so weiter, das wird nur gut


----------



## Tim777 (15. Mai 2010)

doppelpost, sorry


----------



## Strider (15. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Es nimmt Form an:



In dem Zustand siehts geil clean aus


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Mai 2010)

Ohne die ganzen Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge siehts wirklich gut aus,  sollte man so lassen 
Wie hast du denn die Schrift von den Reifen abbekommen? Das sind doch  Fat Alberts, oder?


----------



## christophersch (15. Mai 2010)

sind 2.35er Minions...(Teileliste)


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Ohne die ganzen Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge siehts wirklich gut aus,  sollte man so lassen
> Wie hast du denn die Schrift von den Reifen abbekommen? Das sind doch  Fat Alberts, oder?





> sind 2.35er Minions...(Teileliste)



Die Schrift ist auf der anderen Seite .


----------



## Raesfeld (15. Mai 2010)

Aha, bin von den Schwalbes und Contis gewohnt, dass auf beiden Seiten die Werbung prangt.

Täusche ich micht, oder hat die Gabel auf dem Foto einen leichten Braunstich?


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Täusche ich micht, oder hat die Gabel auf dem Foto einen leichten Braunstich?



Richtig .
Erkennt man fast auch nur draußen bei Tageslicht .


----------



## Canyon-Paul (15. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Aha, bin von den Schwalbes und Contis gewohnt, dass auf beiden Seiten die Werbung prangt.
> 
> Täusche ich micht, oder hat die Gabel auf dem Foto einen leichten Braunstich?



Die 36er Talas mit 150 mm FW hat diesen Braunstich. Keine Ahnung welches Baujahr.
Rad sieht aber echt schick aus =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty34 (16. Mai 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das Bike ist der Traum! ich würd´s auch so fahren...;-)
> 
> Grüße



Du Witzbold.


----------



## Mudge (16. Mai 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> *@ Mudge*
> 
> Wenn das Rad so Custom ist, mach mal bitte eine kurze Inventarliste, denke mal das Grundbike war ein Playzone.



Puuh, die wichtigsten Teile siehst du doch 



Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sehr schön eure Playzones
> 
> @ Mudge: was wiegt dein Bike nun nach dem Umbau?
> 
> ...



Noch nich gewogen, haben leider auch keine gscheite Waage. Wird sich wohl an der 15-Kilo Marke aufhalten.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Toshi181 & Mudge: Schön, zu sehen, dass viele ihr 2010er Torque mit einer Lyrik aufwerten  Nur in ganz "nackt" gefällt sie mir irgendwie nicht so...



Ja, die Tauchrohreinheit wurd auf Garantie getauscht. Decals sollten grad aufm Weg sein 



Barney_1 schrieb:


> @ Mudge
> 
> Was hast du denn da für eine Kettenführung montiert? Hab das Alpinist und will da auch eine montieren, weiß aber noch nicht welche. Ging das alles problemlos?



Ging prinzipiell nicht problemlos. Hier gibts auchn Thread für die Problematik:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422126

Gegen Ende vom Thread gehts dann auch um die 2010er Torques.

Musste ein wenig was absägen bei der Truvativ Shift Guide. Die is allerdings ziemlich schwer, hol dir lieber eine NC 17 Stinger.



Toshi181 schrieb:


> @ mudge
> 
> wie lustig das wir echt ähnliche bikes fahren!
> 
> ...



Meins ist aber schöner


----------



## Tim777 (17. Mai 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Meins ist aber schöner



Ist Dein Tork Größe L?


----------



## Mudge (17. Mai 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Ist Dein Tork Größe L?


 
Ursprünglich Torque 6.0 Playzone in Größe L

Lyrik U-Turn 2009
Laufrad vorne DT Swiss E 540 mit 370er Naben
Laufrad hinten Mavic EN 521 mit Hope Pro II
XT-Kurbel 22/36
Race Face Bash Guard
Truvativ Shift Guide Führung
Shimano HG 93 Kette mit 106 Gliedern
Canyon Bracelets Lock On
Syntace P6 Sattelstütze Alu 390mm
Specialized Phenom Gel 143
SLX Umwerfer mit X.7 Trigger
X.9 Schaltwerk medium mit x.9 Trigger
Easton Monkey Lite XC Nano 680mm
Easton DH Vorbau
Sudpin Pro III Flatpedale
Formula The one 203/180
Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR 2.35 (wird vorne bald ersetzt durch Conti RubberQueen 2.4)


----------



## philipp7586 (17. Mai 2010)

Mein neues Torque Playzone. Nach 3 Tagen lieferzeit bei mir! (Danke T.S.)
Ein geniales Mountainbike mit sehr potentem Fahrwerk.


----------



## christophersch (17. Mai 2010)

nettes Bike! sieht auch von der Geo ansprechend aus!
ich würd aber auf jeden Fall ne Kefü dran machen und die Reifen, sofern du nicht nur im Bikepark unterwegs bist, tauschen. Z.B. Fat Albert oder so
ich habe mir letzten Donnerstag nen Frx Ltd bestellt...was meinst du wann es ankommt? schon morgen?
Thanks!

Christopher


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube ich werde nach meinem Freeride-Abenteuer am Sonntag abtrünnig... 
Ich bin ein Rose Bike gefahren und habe Blut geleckt. Jetzt würde mich einfach spaßeshalber interessieren, was so ein Nerve XC 6 vom September 2009 noch wert ist. Natürlich gibt es bessere Threads als diesen, andererseits lesen hier viele mit, also nicht schimpfen 
Es ist in L, hat ne nagelneue Kassette+Kette und ist super gepflegt.
Dann lasst mal was hören. Gerne auch per PM 

OnTopic: Kann man irgendwo Unterschiede zwischen den 2009er und 2010er Rahmen finden, oder haben die nur andere Parts? (Am Beispiel des Nerve XC oder AM)


----------



## knuspi (17. Mai 2010)

Am Rahmen gibt es bei den Nerves keinen Unterschied zwischen 2009 und 2010. Die Rahmen wurden für die 2009er Saison neu überarbeitet und sind bis jetzt gleich geblieben.


----------



## Raesfeld (17. Mai 2010)

Aha, schon mal gut zu wissen... Denn auch ein Nerve AM würde meiner Zielgruppe entsprechen, falls Rose zu teuer wird. Vielleicht möchte ja auch jemand sein AM gegen mein XC tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (17. Mai 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte ja auch jemand sein AM gegen mein XC tauschen?



*N E I N !     *
Sorry, aber nie wird man ein AM hergeben wollen


----------



## kNiRpS (17. Mai 2010)

wow, schaut sehr geil aus. RESPECT!!

btw. welcher bashguard ist n das? suche nämlich auch einen für meine XT-Kurbel statt 44er Blatt.


----------



## jaamaa (17. Mai 2010)

Bash ist von e.thirteen. Die dünnen aus Alu von Race Face sehen aber auch schick aus. Auf jeden Fall war das große Blatt völlig überflüssig. Habe das 32er dann gegen ein 36er getauscht. Passt!  
Muß man auch nicht so viel mit dem Schalten beschäftigen - bleibt mehr Zeit zum geniessen!


----------



## varadero (18. Mai 2010)

Bilder von letzter Woche, geschossen bei einem netten Bikeurlaub auf der isola d'Elba 


 

 

 




 

 



Spectral AX7.0 (2008) / Nerve ES7 (2003)

und tschüss:




Varadero


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Mai 2010)

@ jaamaa: kommt extrem gut dein AM!  Der Lenker passt genial ins Konzept, ist ein Race Face Atlas, oder? (EDIT: OK, hab gerade entdeckt, dass es ein Sixpack ist. Hattest du den zufällig auf der Waage?)


@ kNiRpS: Ich würde dir auch zum Race Face raten, die gibts mittlerweile auch in Farbe


----------



## Raesfeld (18. Mai 2010)

@ Jaamaa: Ist an der rechten Sitzstrebe auch ein Schutz dran? Schlägt sonst die Kette dagegen?

Super Foto! Auf alle Details geachtet, Daumen hoch! Echt schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (18. Mai 2010)

@varadero: Wow da wird man echt neidisch!


----------



## fone (18. Mai 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> @varadero: Wow da wird man echt neidisch!


vor allem auf das geniale powerfloat oberrohr!


----------



## varadero (18. Mai 2010)

fone schrieb:


> vor allem auf das geniale powerfloat oberrohr!


Boa ey, da kann sich noch einer an uralte "Fachbegriffe" (od. geschützter Markenname?) erinnern!! 


 

 

 
Muß mind. schon ein Opa sein!


----------



## pjfa (19. Mai 2010)




----------



## muuhl (20. Mai 2010)

>



Das sieht doch mal super aus. Auf welcher Basis ist dein Bike?


----------



## AmeKi (20. Mai 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


>



sieht auf jeden Fall sehr geil aus!
Was genau ist denn das für ein Lenker?


----------



## Stacked (20. Mai 2010)

AmeKi schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn das für ein Lenker?





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ jaamaa: kommt extrem gut dein AM!  Der Lenker passt genial ins Konzept, ist ein Race Face Atlas, oder? (EDIT: OK, hab gerade entdeckt, dass es ein Sixpack ist. Hattest du den zufällig auf der Waage?)


.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2010)

Um genau zu sein, es ist der da


----------



## AmeKi (20. Mai 2010)

habs wohl übersehen @stacked
und danke!


----------



## simsalonaut (20. Mai 2010)

Is it love? The lady in the back might not think so...








*...but I sure do.*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (20. Mai 2010)

@Smubob
Habe vergessen den Lenker zu wiegen, aber es dürfte mit den angegebenen 270g hinkommen. Unter 300g für eine Breite von 720mm find ich OK.

@Raesfeld
Der Schutz ist noch ein Relikt aus den ersten Tagen. Damals dachte ich noch ich müsste alles schützen und abtapen. Mittlerweile hat der Steinschlag solche Schutzmaßnahmen eigentlich überflüssig gemacht. Und ob die Kette da wirklich gegen kommt...... Keine Ahnung!

@muuhl
Wie Basis? Nerve AM 6.0 von Canyon aus dem Katalog '09


----------



## pjfa (20. Mai 2010)




----------



## Mudge (24. Mai 2010)

Gestern auf der Borderline in Freiburg.


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Mai 2010)

yeah da war ich gestern auch noch unterwegs. erst schauinsland und dann rosskopf. wann warst du dort?


----------



## Mudge (24. Mai 2010)

Wir warn noch aufm Kandel und hamm dann noch die Borderline mitgenommen. Uff, denk ma so 17 Uhr wars. Hab auch noch paar andere Biker fotografiert, aber ein lila Tork war nich dabei.

Die Fotos störn aber den Flow  Nächstes mal wieder ohne


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Mai 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Detaipics meines Aufbaus:





































...jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende Steuersatz. Schaltung etc. einstellen, dann kanns losgehen . Bilder vom "komplett fertigen" Bike folgen.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (25. Mai 2010)

Das sind mal Pedale. Sieht echt gut aus das Rad =)


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Mai 2010)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Das sind mal Pedale. Sieht echt gut aus das Rad =)



Falls es interessiert


----------



## christophersch (25. Mai 2010)

was kosten die und wo bekommt man die??
Meine DX haben nen dicken Ditscher und müssen ersetzt werden..dem Gewicht tut´s ja auch gut ;-)
Danke!

Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (25. Mai 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> was kosten die und wo bekommt man die??
> Meine DX haben nen dicken Ditscher und müssen ersetzt werden..dem Gewicht tut´s ja auch gut ;-)
> Danke!
> 
> Christopher



Einfach mal nach XLC Pedalen googlen, hier zum Beispiel:

http://www.toma-versand.com/product...form-Pedal-PD-M09-BMX-Pedalen-BMX-Pedale.html


----------



## jaamaa (25. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Einfach mal nach XLC Pedalen googlen, hier zum Beispiel:
> 
> http://www.toma-versand.com/product...form-Pedal-PD-M09-BMX-Pedalen-BMX-Pedale.html



Oder in der Bucht bei velo-store für  47 incl. Versand


----------



## D76 (26. Mai 2010)

Mein CANYON NERVE AM 9.0, Grösse L, 2009


----------



## D76 (26. Mai 2010)

...und hier noch ein Poser-Foto.


----------



## paradisoinferno (26. Mai 2010)

Schon schick das Ding

Schon mal überlegt, anstatt mit uncooler Satteltasche und Trinkflasche umherzufahren nen Rucksack überzuschnallen?


----------



## Rademacher (26. Mai 2010)

AM 6.0 Mod. 2010 in Grösse L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D76 (26. Mai 2010)

Hab sogar n geilen EVOC mit Rückenpanzer.  Ist für kurze Fahrten aber unhandlich. Da betreibe ich halt n bisschen Stilbruch. Leute verzeiht mir...


----------



## Strider (26. Mai 2010)

Rademacher schrieb:


> AM 6.0 Mod. 2010 in Grösse L



Cooler Hintergund... wo haste denn den aufgetrieben?


----------



## paradisoinferno (26. Mai 2010)

Gebs zu, das Rad haste in nen Far Cry 2 Hintergrund geshoppt


----------



## Mudge (27. Mai 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Schon mal überlegt, anstatt mit uncooler Satteltasche und Trinkflasche umherzufahren nen Rucksack überzuschnallen?


 
Sobald er das Ding mal richtig geiselt, sind Trinkflasche und Satteltasche sowieso Geschichte


----------



## Metty (28. Mai 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Falls es interessiert



Kannst du was zur Performance der Pedale sagen? Taugen die außer fürs Auge?

Gruß und danke


----------



## Napoli94 (30. Mai 2010)

Das war ein Tag in Badwildbad allerdings mit Dauerregen








Und jetzt is der scheiß Monarch endlich weg


----------



## Ghost-Boy (30. Mai 2010)

Schaut ganz schön eng aus am Unterrohr.


----------



## Napoli94 (30. Mai 2010)

jup is aber ca. 2mm platz


----------



## Master80 (30. Mai 2010)

meine Fahrmaschine


----------



## rockthetrails (30. Mai 2010)

echt schickes gerät !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirphillmo (30. Mai 2010)

Gestern im Wald


----------



## Master80 (30. Mai 2010)

rockthetrails schrieb:


> echt schickes gerät !




Danke !


----------



## mas7erchief (30. Mai 2010)




----------



## T!ll (30. Mai 2010)

dann schwenke ich mal biketechnisch rüber von den Abfahrern zu den Racern


----------



## Rademacher (30. Mai 2010)

weiss sieht auch sehr schick aus.


----------



## unchained (30. Mai 2010)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das? L?


----------



## T!ll (30. Mai 2010)

ja ist L


----------



## unchained (30. Mai 2010)

Prima Danke. Meins ist auch bald fertig. Ist auchn L


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2010)

saubere Fahrräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (30. Mai 2010)

Meines in sauber


----------



## defmonkie (31. Mai 2010)

mein xc 4.0 .. noch sehr frisch, daher müssen noch einige veränderungen ran (will sram x.0 schaltwerk in orange), sowie schwarze speichen und evtl. orange nippel .. frage ist .. machen das normale bikeshops einfach so?  
uuund .. bin die ganze zeit am überlegen ob die orangen schrauben too much sind?


----------



## Rademacher (31. Mai 2010)

warum sollten die shops dein canyon bike nicht umbauen ? die wollen doch auch nur geld verdienen.

zu den schrauben, die finde ich klasse, allerdings würde ich noch einige schwarze teile durch weisse austauschen. wie z.b. den lenker und die sattelstütze.


----------



## Napoli94 (31. Mai 2010)

war mal wieder in Stuttgart mit meinem Torque


----------



## benchmark (31. Mai 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> war mal wieder in Stuttgart mit meinem Torque



Wo genau wenn ich fragen darf..?!


----------



## muuhl (31. Mai 2010)

Hier mein Nerve AM 5.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (31. Mai 2010)

am Spot wenn des dir was sagt


----------



## T!ll (31. Mai 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Prima Danke. Meins ist auch bald fertig. Ist auchn L



Deins sieht sehr edel aus, was für Laufräder kommen denn dran?

Ich glaube meine Gabel müsste noch weiß sein, dann wär's fertig


----------



## unchained (31. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank  
Bestellt habe ich letzten Freitag

Hope Pro II Naben in Silber
NoTubes ZTR Alpine in schwarz
Sapim CX-Ray in schwarz
Alunippel in schwarz. 

-----------------------
1450g für 494,89 Euro 

Der letzte Rest (Sattel, Kurbel, Umwerfer...) müsste auch bald eintreffen.


----------



## T!ll (31. Mai 2010)

Nicht schlecht 

Dann wird deins ja um einiges leichter als meins


----------



## unchained (31. Mai 2010)

ca 9.35kg incl. Pedale


----------



## T!ll (31. Mai 2010)

Um dahin zu kommen muss ich noch etwas tunen


----------



## unchained (31. Mai 2010)

es gibt immer was zu tun


----------



## mr.honk (31. Mai 2010)

Mein Drehmoment...


----------



## ins (31. Mai 2010)

Hier mein neuester Familienzuwachs


----------



## AmeKi (1. Juni 2010)

ins schrieb:


>



gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (1. Juni 2010)

Sodele: 1463g ftw Hope Pro II Silber, NoTubes ZTR Alpine, Sapim CX Ray, Alu Nippel.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Juni 2010)

Das ist das erste Radel, an dem mir die silbernen Thomson parts gefallen. Richtig fesch


----------



## erkan1984 (1. Juni 2010)

schön.
Aber die Leitung Bremsleitung am VR Kommt noch inner an der Gabel lang?
Und vielleicht Titan oder Edelstahlschrauben für die Bremsen in Silber und evtl mit konischem Kopf...
Nur ein kleines Detail....


----------



## der.bergsteiger (1. Juni 2010)

Noch ein Bild aus der Heimat meines Alpinist .


----------



## .t1mo (2. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil    André. Bin wirklich gespannt, wie es dann komplett aussieht.
Toller LRS, gerade die Hope Narbe passend zu den Thomson Teilen! Was hast Du gezahlt und woher?

Was kommen für Reifen drauf und welche Kurbel?


----------



## unchained (2. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch gespannt wie es komplett aussieht. Aber in meiner Phantasie steht die Kiste schon da. Ich muss aber zugeben. Es ist geiler geworden als ich es mir ausgemalt habe. 

Genau den Effekt wollte ich mit der Wahl der silbernen Hope Pro II erreichen. Passen klasse zu den anderen Anbauteilen.

Ich habe für den Laufradsatz 494,89 Euro bei Actionsports.de bezahlt. 

Reifen werden Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 und die Kurbel ne Shimano XT 2-fach Umbau. 

Habe da noch ein Problem mit den Felgen. Wollte die ohne Schlauch fahren und mit den Rocket Ron in UST. Wie bekomme ich nun die Speichen / Nippellöcher dicht und wo bekomme ich ein dazupassendes Ventil her?


----------



## T!ll (2. Juni 2010)

Von NoTubes gibts doch so ein Tubeless Kit mit dichtendem Felgenband mit Ventil, das sollte doch gehen oder


----------



## unchained (2. Juni 2010)

Die Sache ist neu für mich. Bin zuvor nur Mavic Tubelessfelgen gefahren. 

Ich informier mich auch grad danach


----------



## erkan1984 (2. Juni 2010)

schau dich mal auf der Homepage von notubes um, da gibts auch sehr schÃ¶ne Video anleitungen.
Du Brauchst Stans Yellow Tape, Stans Valve Stem, und die Latexmilch, gibts sowohl einzeln als auch im Set fÃ¼r ca 50â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juni 2010)

Endlich wieder gutes Wetter..... kurz vor der Heimfahrt geknippst.
*JETZ KANNS AUCH WIEDER DRECKIG GEMACHT WERDEN  *

Neu..schonmal die Ultimate in weiss für hinten....ein neues X.0 Medium direkt mit hinterem Carbonkäfig und die SL Spanner, die aber gegen schwarze noch getauscht werden !


----------



## Matzell (3. Juni 2010)

ChrizZZz und unchained sehr geile bikes auch wenn es nicht mein berreich ist  
unchained deins ist einfach top mit dem Silbernen thomson parts und hope pro 2 naben und der hope bremsanlage einfach nur 
ChrizZZz bei dir würde ichnoch die Lenker griffe ändern jedenfalls der flunsch muss da wech  dann haste auch ein sehr schön Aufgebautes radl


----------



## unchained (3. Juni 2010)

Vielen lieben Dank  Ich freu mich schon so auf die Kiste.


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juni 2010)

Matzell schrieb:


> ChrizZZz bei dir würde ichnoch die Lenker griffe ändern jedenfalls der flunsch muss da wech  dann haste auch ein sehr schön Aufgebautes radl






Meinst du die Enden zum Lenkerstopfen hin?  ? 
Was soll mit den armen WCS Ergo Grips nicht i.O. sein? Ausser dass sie im gecutteten Zustand soviel wiegen wie neue PC oder Extralite


----------



## kNiRpS (3. Juni 2010)

wow das bike von chrizzzz weiß zu gefallen....aber die sitzposition von den race-bikes 

jetzt weiß ich warum das racebikes sind....da will jeder schnell ins ziel kommen um die sitzposition verlassen zu dürfen


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juni 2010)

Da hast du wohl recht 
Aber hatte noch keine Probleme..auch nach mehreren Stunden noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (3. Juni 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Endlich wieder gutes Wetter..... kurz vor der Heimfahrt geknippst.
> *JETZ KANNS AUCH WIEDER DRECKIG GEMACHT WERDEN  *
> 
> Neu..schonmal die Ultimate in weiss für hinten....ein neues X.0 Medium direkt mit hinterem Carbonkäfig und die SL Spanner, die aber gegen schwarze noch getauscht werden !



Was fährt man denn überwiegend mit so einem Rad, Straße, Feldwege?


----------



## Napoli94 (3. Juni 2010)

..... und harte dh strecken! 
Drops inbegriffen


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> ..... und harte dh strecken!
> Drops inbegriffen



Ich meinte die Frage schon ernst.
DH-Strecken und Drops mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> ..... und harte dh strecken!
> Drops inbegriffen



Eisdiele!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raesfeld (3. Juni 2010)

An der Eisdiele machst du mit mehr Federweg eine bessere Figur 
Am besten sogar mit Doppelbrücke!


ps: Dezenter Hinweis auf mein Verkaufsangebot


----------



## FreerideNRW (3. Juni 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> ..... und harte dh strecken!
> Drops inbegriffen





ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Eisdiele!!!!!!!!



Oh man, da stellt jemand eine ganz normale Frage und dann so schwachsinnige Antworten .


----------



## .t1mo (3. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Was fährt man denn überwiegend mit so einem Rad, Straße, Feldwege?



Geht es Dir hier nur um die Reifen oder warum Deine Zweifel? Also, wenn ich für mich spreche, dann fahre ich mit meinem Grand Canyon weder Straße, noch Feldwege. Klar muss man das Ein oder Andere in Kauf nehmen um in den Wald zu kommen aber überwiegend ganz sicher nicht 

Durch die ganzen Federwegsmonster wird einem ordentlichen Hardtail scheinbar nichts mehr zugetraut 

...da geht mehr als so manch einer denkt!


----------



## pjfa (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## 4Stroke (3. Juni 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Geht es Dir hier nur um die Reifen oder warum Deine Zweifel? Also, wenn ich für mich spreche, dann fahre ich mit meinem Grand Canyon weder Straße, noch Feldwege. Klar muss man das Ein oder Andere in Kauf nehmen um in den Wald zu kommen aber überwiegend ganz sicher nicht
> 
> Durch die ganzen Federwegsmonster wird einem ordentlichen Hardtail scheinbar nichts mehr zugetraut
> 
> ...da geht mehr als so manch einer denkt!



Ich habe keine Zweifel, wo schrieb ich etwas von Zweifeln?.
Mich hat einfach der hauptsächliche Einsatzbereich dieses Bikes interessiert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Zweifel, wo schrieb ich etwas von Zweifeln?.
> Mich hat einfach der hauptsächliche Einsatzbereich dieses Bikes interessiert.


Im Forum gibt es so viele dummschwafelnde Torfköpfe, dass bei so einer Frage (du musst schon zugeben, dass man das leicht als Zynismus interepretieren konnte!) einfach fast keiner mehr eine einfache, normale Frage vermutet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideNRW (4. Juni 2010)

Meines Wissens wird so ein Bike vorwiegend auf Asphalt bewegt.
Ruppige Abschnitte sind meiner Meinung nach für so ein Bike eher weniger geeignet. 
Meiner Meinung nach ein reines Race Bike für diejenigen, die Kilometer machen wollen.

Eine gewisse optische Ähnlichkeit zu einem Rennrad besteht ja ;-).


----------



## Rademacher (4. Juni 2010)

ist das ein kranich auf bild 1 ? 

btw.: klasse bilder


----------



## .t1mo (4. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Zweifel, wo schrieb ich etwas von Zweifeln?.
> Mich hat einfach der hauptsächliche Einsatzbereich dieses Bikes interessiert.



Ok, dann hab ich da wohl einfach zu viel hereininterpretiert. Nimm es mir bitte nicht übel aber bei dem ganzen anti-ht Geschwafel hier im Forum 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Im Forum gibt es so viele dummschwafelnde  Torfköpfe, dass bei so einer Frage (du musst schon zugeben, dass man das  leicht als Zynismus interepretieren konnte!) einfach fast keiner mehr  eine einfache, normale Frage vermutet...







FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wird so ein Bike vorwiegend  auf Asphalt bewegt.
> Ruppige Abschnitte sind meiner Meinung nach für so ein Bike eher weniger  geeignet.
> Meiner Meinung nach ein reines Race Bike für diejenigen, die Kilometer  machen wollen.
> 
> Eine gewisse optische Ähnlichkeit zu einem Rennrad besteht ja  ;-).



Meines Wissens nach nicht. Natürlich lassen sich mit solch einem Aufbau einiges an Kilometern auf der Waldautobahn vernichten aber gerade einfache Trails sind hiermit wunderbar. 
Wenn es etwas ruppiger ist macht es natürlich nicht mehr ganz so viel Spass und man muss höllisch aufpassen, weil nichts weggebügelt wird aber S0 und S1 Trails sind mit dem HT einfach genial!


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. Juni 2010)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wird so ein Bike vorwiegend auf Asphalt bewegt.
> Ruppige Abschnitte sind meiner Meinung nach für so ein Bike eher weniger geeignet.


Das sehe ich anders.
Komm mal zur Salzkammergut Trophy u. schau dir an, wie die schnellsten Fahrer der jeweiligen Strecken bergab unterwegs sind.

Fahrtechnik ist das Stichwort. 

Ah ja, auch ganz nett: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=463558


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Juni 2010)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Eine gewisse optische Ähnlichkeit zu einem Rennrad besteht ja ;-).




Das nehm ich dir nun wirklich übel!!!!! 


Generell ist das mein Alltagsrad! Fahre damit auch täglich zur Arbeit.
Schon klar, dass damit dann mehr Strassen-KM absolviert werden.

Darüber hinaus geht hier aber zwischen St. Ingbert - Saarbrücken
einiges!! Obs nun abends in der Woche oder am Wochenende ist.
Da interessierts mich dann auch nicht welcher Untergrund und ob es bergab oder bergauf geht. 
Da werden dann auch Strassenabschnitte möglichst gemieden!

Bislang hälts Allem stand!


----------



## unchained (5. Juni 2010)

kurzer zwischenstand


----------



## Raesfeld (5. Juni 2010)

Sieht so eigentlich schon sehr geil aus. So schön clean! lass es doch einfach ein Laufrad sein, dann sparst du dir die Kurbel und bewahrst die Optik


----------



## unchained (5. Juni 2010)

Meinem Konto würde es gut tun 

Aber is bald fertig die karrreeee


----------



## Raesfeld (5. Juni 2010)

Aber ich bleibe bei dem, was ich schon von gefühlten 20 Seiten gesagt habe: Die Flaschenhalter passen nicht ins Bild. Entweder Weiß oder Silber!
Ich hoffe diese sind nur provisorisch.








Der würde doch 1000x besser zum Rad passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhEelymAkeR (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Hab mein AM nun auch Optisch etwas verändert..

























Gruß WhEelymAker!


----------



## MelleD (5. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Sieht so eigentlich schon sehr geil aus. So schön clean! lass es doch einfach ein Laufrad sein, dann sparst du dir die Kurbel und bewahrst die Optik



Was hastn mit deinem Canyon gemacht? 
Und nu fährst ne Rose?


----------



## -Soulride- (5. Juni 2010)

Vor ein paar Wochen mal geschossen und nachbearbeitet:





(Ich bewege mich nicht und der Canyon Schriftzug ist zu lesen, deswegen trau ich mich mal in die Canyon-Gallerie )


----------



## Raesfeld (5. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Was hastn mit deinem Canyon gemacht?
> Und nu fährst ne Rose?



Das Canyon kannst du kaufen, wenn du willst. Steht noch bei mir in der Garage.
Hab ein Rose Bike zum Schnäppchenpreis bekommen, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. Außerdem hat sich mein Einsatzbereich von XC mehr zu Enduro/Freeride verschoben. Das macht sich mit 160mm Federweg doch besser als mit der Canyon-Feile


----------



## MelleD (5. Juni 2010)

Ja, vor dem Schritt stehe ich auch gerade 

@-Soulride-
Nice Pic 
Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## kulibali (6. Juni 2010)

hier mein Canyon AL 7.0 Größe M:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dingsdaa (7. Juni 2010)

So leute, hier mal ein eher spontan entstandenes bild im urbanen gelände... 
und nicht hauen, ich weiß im wald kommts geiler, aber ich traue mich nie meine spiegelreflex mit in den rucksack zu packen wenn ich durch den wald rase


----------



## christophersch (7. Juni 2010)

cooles Bild! 

welches Objektiv ist drauf?

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## timothekid (7. Juni 2010)

tolles Hemd


----------



## Dingsdaa (7. Juni 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> cooles Bild!
> 
> welches Objektiv ist drauf?



danke 
ein manuelles 8mm Fisheye von Samyang... billig aber dafür eigentlich ziemlich gut


----------



## Giant XTC (8. Juni 2010)

Ultra!


----------



## Rademacher (9. Juni 2010)

P0rno !


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. Juni 2010)

nice!!


----------



## Raesfeld (9. Juni 2010)

schön!


----------



## .t1mo (9. Juni 2010)

Nach dem tollen CF von ChrizZZz und dem derzeitigen Status von unchained mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem um den Hardtailanteil zu erhöhen...





Geändert zur Serie ist die größere Scheibe hinten, der entfernte Poplock Hebel und die Umrüstung der Gabel auf 100mm.
Ein paar mehr habe ich noch in der Galerie.


----------



## T!ll (9. Juni 2010)

Mach noch vernünftige Griffe dran, dann ist's perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (9. Juni 2010)

Neue Griffe sollen auch eigentlich kommen. Ich kann mich zwar über die aktuellen nicht beklagen aber einfarbige wären toll. Ich weiß nur nicht welche. Ich will keine Lock-Ons. Die sind mir zu klobig. Am liebsten Schaumstoffgriffe - ohne Logo.


----------



## Daherb (9. Juni 2010)

weil ma grad bei Hardtails sind:

alter "Scheiss" aus ´05 und immer noch im Einsatz -> Sandstone


----------



## thto (9. Juni 2010)

respekt dass die black durchhält, meine damalige glänzte mit 3 kapitalen defekten, bis sie durch ne fox ersetzt wurde.. krasses bild


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Juni 2010)

Endlich ist es fertig...






Torque ES, Eigenaufbau.


----------



## unchained (9. Juni 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Nach dem tollen CF von ChrizZZz und dem derzeitigen Status von unchained mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meinem um den Hardtailanteil zu erhöhen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss zitiert werden. Schön cleaner Aufbau. Nen Bild vonner Seite wär gut


----------



## Rines (10. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Endlich ist es fertig...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut, schöner kurzer vorbau un die Braune Gabel hat was^^ 
aber! .... der monarch


----------



## .t1mo (10. Juni 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Muss zitiert werden. Schön cleaner Aufbau. Nen Bild vonner Seite wär gut



Freut mich, dass es Dir gefällt. Bin ja auch ein kleiner Fan von Deinem Aufbau 
Ein aktuelles Bild von der Seite habe ich in der Galerie. Das Bild ansich gefällt mir aber nicht gut genug, dass ich es in den Thread stellen wollte. Ich mach morgen oder am Wochenende nochmal ein Neues.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Juni 2010)

Rines schrieb:


> gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut, schöner kurzer vorbau un die Braune Gabel hat was^^
> aber! .... der monarch



Der Monarch war schon im Rahmen .
Dieser wird eventuell mal ersetzt. Das Flootgate ist für Touren aber zum Beispiel eine schöne Sache.

Wie wäre es mit diesem Dämpfer hier?

http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...=1&lay1=7&lay2=4&lay3=0&lay4=&prodid=39610099


----------



## Rines (10. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Der Monarch war schon im Rahmen .
> Dieser wird eventuell mal ersetzt. Das Flootgate ist für Touren aber zum Beispiel eine schöne Sache.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit diesem Dämpfer hier?
> ...



Den bin ich auch kurze Zeit gefahren. 
Ich war voll mit dem zufrieden. Die fehlenden Druckstufen hab ich nie vermisst. 
Wenn du Enduro/ Touren fahren willst dann auf jeden fall eine Gute wahl. Ich bin aber letztendlich dann doch auf nen Coil Dämpfer gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Das Flootgate ist für Touren aber zum Beispiel eine schöne Sache.


Brauchst du beim Evolver nicht, weil er nicht wippt 




4Stroke schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit diesem Dämpfer hier?
> 
> http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...=1&lay1=7&lay2=4&lay3=0&lay4=&prodid=39610099


Nimm besser den ISX-6! Ich hatte den 4er in meinem alten Rahmen und habe die Druckstufeneinstellungen vermisst. Gerade wenn du für bergauf gerne mit etwas Lowspeed-DS fährst (Floodgate ist ja im Prinzip nichts anderes, nur mit Plattform) kannst du die bein Bedarf reindrehen. Der Verstellknopf ist zwar winzig aber leichtgängig, lässt sich auch mit Handschuhen prima einstellen.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Brauchst du beim Evolver nicht, weil er nicht wippt
> 
> 
> Nimm besser den ISX-6! Ich hatte den 4er in meinem alten Rahmen und habe die Druckstufeneinstellungen vermisst. Gerade wenn du für bergauf gerne mit etwas Lowspeed-DS fährst (Floodgate ist ja im Prinzip nichts anderes, nur mit Plattform) kannst du die bein Bedarf reindrehen. Der Verstellknopf ist zwar winzig aber leichtgängig, lässt sich auch mit Handschuhen prima einstellen.



Der wäre wieder deutlich teurer und ich denke, für (Enduro)-Touren ist der nicht zwigend notwendig.
_Hätte ich mit dem günstigen Manitou Dämpfer denn schon eine bessere Alternative zum Monarch?
Könnte ich die Buchsen übernehmen, oder bräuchte ich die auch neu?
Passt der Dämpfer ohne Bearbeitung der Schwinge in den ES Rahmen?_

Viele Fragen .


----------



## Rines (10. Juni 2010)

Ja defenetiv!! 
Der monarch is bei mir nur durchgeschlagen der manituo nicht mehr. 
Buchsen weiss ich nicht. sind aber bei poison dabei!! Ja passt so rein. Zumindest bei mir. 


und hier noch ein bild=) 





Das is jetz mit Saint Bremse


----------



## chaz (10. Juni 2010)

Mit Kühlschlaufe für das Öl in der Bremse....


----------



## Rines (10. Juni 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Mit Kühlschlaufe für das Öl in der Bremse....




Leider waren die zu lang und ich zu Geil drauf zu fahren
glaube auch irgendwie nicht das ich die nochmal kürzen werde. 
Solng es läuft^^


----------



## elton (10. Juni 2010)

Dann will ich mich auch mal in der Canyon Galerie einreihen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (10. Juni 2010)

So dann mal meins mit Kefü und neuem Dämpfer "Soulrider" sei dank ein Fox DHX 4.0


----------



## mylo (10. Juni 2010)




----------



## christophersch (10. Juni 2010)

schönes Rad! gefällt mir echt sehr gut.
Ich denke ich bin zu doof für dieses Forum. wie stelle ich ein Bild hier rein??
Danke ;-)

Grüße
Christopher


----------



## Stacked (10. Juni 2010)

Du gehst in dein Fotoalbum, suchst dir ein Bild deiner Wahl aus und lädst es hoch. 
Danach gehst du auf das hochgeladene Bild und klickst auf BBCode ein-/ausblenden unterhalb des Bildes.
Dann kopierst du einen der drei Forum Codes und fügst ihn in deinen Post ein. 
Auf Vorschau klicken das Ergebnis betrachten und bei Gefallen abspeichern.


----------



## Robsen (10. Juni 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=279862

Ultimate CF Pro 9.0 4 Sale


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Brauchst du beim Evolver nicht, weil er nicht wippt
> 
> 
> Nimm besser den ISX-6! Ich hatte den 4er in meinem alten Rahmen und habe die Druckstufeneinstellungen vermisst. Gerade wenn du für bergauf gerne mit etwas Lowspeed-DS fährst (Floodgate ist ja im Prinzip nichts anderes, nur mit Plattform) kannst du die bein Bedarf reindrehen. Der Verstellknopf ist zwar winzig aber leichtgängig, lässt sich auch mit Handschuhen prima einstellen.



Wenn man beim ISX-4 den Piggy recht stramm vollknallt, sollte der auf Stufe 4 dann auch komplett dicht sein. 
Sollten die Buchsen nicht dabei sein, so passen nur 12mm Durchmesser - die gibts aber billig (gehen auch die für den Pearlvon Rockshox) bei Hibike etc.


----------



## -Soulride- (10. Juni 2010)

floleerau schrieb:


> So dann mal meins mit Kefü und neuem Dämpfer "Soulrider" sei dank ein Fox DHX 4.0



Na da is mein Dämpfer ja gut aufgehoben, ich will auch endlich schrauben 

Das FRX gefällt richtig gut... aber müssen die Pedale gelb sein? Wenns wegen dem gelb in den Felgen ist würd ich eher rote nehmen und die Felge cleanen.


----------



## Napoli94 (10. Juni 2010)

@christopher sch 
 du gehst bei deinen bildern auf großes bild und dann kopierste des einfach ins textfeld 
 ps:geile vids auf youtube


----------



## NikNak84 (10. Juni 2010)

elton schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich auch mal in der Canyon Galerie einreihen.



krasses Bild - wie schafft man denn so was? wurde das nachbearbeitet?? 
Das Rad ist eh klasse


----------



## knuspi (10. Juni 2010)

Sieht ganz stark nach einem HDR aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (10. Juni 2010)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Das FRX gefällt richtig gut... aber müssen die Pedale gelb sein? Wenns wegen dem gelb in den Felgen ist würd ich eher rote nehmen und die Felge cleanen.



Rote sind auf dem Weg ;-)


----------



## Raesfeld (10. Juni 2010)

Zum Glück! Die gelben waren Stilkiller. Mit roten sieht es richtig scharf aus.

Das Pic hat wirklich so einen HDR-Effekt. Könnte aber auch ein PhotoShop Filter gewesen sein. Bitte aufklären


----------



## Seidl (10. Juni 2010)

Weil es gerade sauber ist! Mein Nerve AM.

Mfg Roland


----------



## .t1mo (10. Juni 2010)

Eines der seltenen AM in XL 

...was sind das denn für "Hörnchen"
Rein von der Optik her geht das so gar nicht. Klar, wenn du nicht anders kannst, dann ists eben so aber optisch... nää


----------



## Seidl (10. Juni 2010)

Die "Hörnchen" brauch ich zum festhalten! Ist einfach gemütlicher!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Juni 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Der wäre wieder deutlich teurer


Ok, dachte, das macht keinen großen Unterschied. Ich fahre normal eh fast alles weitestgehend offen, also wird schon passen  Die Abstimmung Park/Normal finde ich mit den Druckstufen halt auch sehr praktisch.




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn man beim ISX-4 den Piggy recht stramm vollknallt, sollte der auf Stufe 4 dann auch komplett dicht sein.


Mein 4er war mit hohem Druck im Piggy absolut unfahrbar... (allerdings in nem anderen Rahmen) bin den daher immer knapp über Mindestdruck gefahren, wie jetzt im Torque auch.




knuspi schrieb:


> Sieht ganz stark nach einem HDR aus.


Eher nach liebloser Photoshop-Bastelei...


----------



## Rines (10. Juni 2010)

Bei dem Isx 4 finde ich das man den Piggy ganz normal voll macht. Nur die Rädchen stufe 1-4 Durchschalgschutz war bei mir so ziemlich immer ed selbe. 
Ansonsten ein traum gegenüber dem Monarch


----------



## Harzberti (11. Juni 2010)

Zusammen mit meinem Hauptsponsor 

[klick]


----------



## elton (11. Juni 2010)

@NikNak84  und knuspi
genau gesagt ist ein Pseudo-HDR, vom Rad wurde ein Bild gemacht mit normaler Belichtung.
Habe dann aus mal aus Spass aus dem Bild über ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm noch mal 4 verschiedene belichtete Bilder gemacht und dann daraus ein HDR-Bild und dann noch ein wenig nachgearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (11. Juni 2010)

Also nach liebloser Photoshop-Bastelei sieht es nicht aus. Ich finds ganz ansprechend, auch wenn es kein echtes HDR ist.


----------



## mylo (11. Juni 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Zum Glück! Die gelben waren Stilkiller. Mit roten sieht es richtig scharf aus.
> 
> Das Pic hat wirklich so einen HDR-Effekt. Könnte aber auch ein PhotoShop Filter gewesen sein. Bitte aufklären



waren für ein anderes rad gedacht;-)
hab jetzt aber gute in rot gefunden


----------



## Saitam (11. Juni 2010)

mylo schrieb:


> Rote sind auf dem Weg ;-)



Schade eigentlich, ich find die gelben klasse. Ich bin nicht so der Freund von komplett durchgestylt, lieber ein bisschen Kontrast mit rein. Die Pedale waren da genau richtig.


----------



## Black_kite (11. Juni 2010)

@elton: 

Schönes Rad, schönes Bild. 
Auch der Hintergrund sieht interessant aus... 

Ich liebäugel übrigens auch mit dem Teil, Verstärkung im Stall ist angesagt!


----------



## tiss79 (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

nun bin ich auch im Besitz eines Canyon Torque 





Ist erstmal nur ein quick 'n dirty Foto direkt nach dem Aufbauen. Für ordentliche Fotos war keine Zeit, musste gleich fahren.
Nach ersten Tests bin ich begeistert. Fährt sich auch mit dem Gewicht ziemlich gut auf Trails. Mit der Geo bin ich restlos zufrieden. Bergab Peformance des Bikes ist äußerst gut. Damit gehen auf Anhieb Sachen, die vorher immer ein bissi tricky waren. Des Bike geht einfach gut. Wie es mit der Dämpferabstimmung aussieht, muss ich noch testen. Bisher hab ich ca. 30% Sag, fährt sich auch sehr gut, aber ich weiß noch nicht, obs im Park bissl zu soft sein könnte.
Kleine Änderungen bisher: Sunline Griffe, ´05er XO Schaltwerk, und für Tour Ardent (vo.)/Nobby Nic(hi.). Der Minion kommt im Park zum Einsatz.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Napoli94 (12. Juni 2010)

geil fands auf der euro au schon hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastey. (12. Juni 2010)

,,,


----------



## bastey. (12. Juni 2010)

Jaa. Mein schöner Esel, beziehungsweise mein Mustang 
Morgen erstmal eine Runde Willingen.


----------



## BKM-SE (14. Juni 2010)

Ich war mit meinem Nerve jetzt in England und Wales etwas unterwegs ....


Videos sind hier im thread willkommen oder?
Des Demo gegen ende bitte einfach ignorieren


----------



## decline (14. Juni 2010)

wenn man mal von der hirnlosen autohüpferei absieht ist das sicher das heißteste video, was hier in den letzten monaten gepostet wurde! respekt!


----------



## BKM-SE (14. Juni 2010)

Bei der "autohüpferei" fahr ich ja auch nicht .... die Straße war im übrigen wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt und es war trotzdem immer zur Sicherheit jemand auf der Brücke der geschaut hat.


----------



## Dingsdaa (14. Juni 2010)

sehr geil! 
warum ist da eig. niemand unterwegs als du durch die stadt fährst?^^


----------



## BKM-SE (14. Juni 2010)

Feiertag, Montag, 5 Uhr morgens, noch fragen?


----------



## T!ll (14. Juni 2010)

Wow echt mega geil gemacht!!!


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Juni 2010)

Manno, ich seh nur den Ladebalken und kann mir das Video nicht angucken  Kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. Juni 2010)

hey,
Super geiles video!!
....die Strecken im Wald sehen echt mega spaßig aus!!

....super Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shocked (14. Juni 2010)

hammerst! <- superlativ von "hammer!"


----------



## BKM-SE (14. Juni 2010)

Danke danke! 

@Raesfeld ... habe leider keine Ahnung wieso des Video bei dir nicht läuft.


----------



## jaamaa (14. Juni 2010)

So ist's richtig! So will ein Nerve gehalten werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Raesfeld (14. Juni 2010)

Apropo! will jemand eins kaufen? 
Ich hab da noch ein, das einen neuen Besitzer sucht.


----------



## christophersch (14. Juni 2010)

so, hab zwar immer noch nicht geschafft ein Foto hochzuladen, dafür gibt´s ein neues Video:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Poex0-U74Q0"]YouTube- NorF - Crew Ep#1 - Hometrail Shred[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß, hoffe es gefällt!!!


----------



## Napoli94 (14. Juni 2010)

@BKM SE 
 was dass für ne cam?????


----------



## Rademacher (15. Juni 2010)

schickes video, aber arum ist dein lenkrad rechts ?


----------



## Cool Breeze (15. Juni 2010)

Weil er in England ist


----------



## BKM-SE (15. Juni 2010)

@Napoli94 ... ist eine GoPro Hero HD.

@Cool Breeze ... richtig, wenn i scho in England bin fahr ich auch traditionsgemäß. 

Was erstaunlich ist, ist wie ahnungslos die Engländer noch über Canyon sind.
Die waren alle voll interessiert und begeistert vom Nerve und haben fragen gestellt.
Mir ist glaube ich 5x aus dem blauen heraus einfach gesagt worden was ich doch für ein schönes Rad habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (15. Juni 2010)

aha ok thx aber sehr nices vid hab mir jetzt die go pro 5 gekauft wie kann man denn die vid schneiden??


----------



## -Soulride- (15. Juni 2010)

Mit entsprechender Software. Den Windows Movie Maker gibts z.B. umsonst auf http://www.chip.de/downloads/Windows-Movie-Maker_13007023.html)


----------



## BKM-SE (15. Juni 2010)

Edit ::: oder so wie -Soulride- es sagt 

Des geht zum Beispiel mit Sony Vegas recht gut. Google es doch und down dir die Demo.
Adobe Premiere Pro mag des Motion JEPG Format der 5 Wide aber nicht.

Ab besten ist einfach etwas Googlen und selber Schnittprogramme testen.
Solche Diskussionen sind hier aber doch etwas offtopic.

Meine alten Videos sind aber alle mit der 5 Wide gemacht .... http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/user/30

Edit :::



christophersch schrieb:


> so, hab zwar immer noch nicht geschafft ein Foto hochzuladen, dafür gibt´s ein neues Video:
> YouTube- NorF - Crew Ep#1 - Hometrail Shred
> 
> Viel Spaß, hoffe es gefällt!!!



Fast vergessen .... schickes video


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (15. Juni 2010)




----------



## Napoli94 (15. Juni 2010)

@BKM SE
kannste n vid mit der go pro hero 5 hier rein stellen kann se net anschauen auf deiner seite


----------



## BKM-SE (15. Juni 2010)

@Ruhrpott-Biker ... Schön und sehr sauber 

@Napoli94 .... Ist nicht meine seite, ist einfach die IBC video seite.
noch ma der link http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/user/30

Sonst schau doch auf http://www.bombenkrater.de
Alles mit der 5 Wide gemacht und auf Pinkbike gehostet, evtl geht es ja da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (15. Juni 2010)

aha ok weiste mein pc is am arsch und jetzt muss i mit meiner playsi ins inet und da gehen die videos iwie net naja thx


----------



## ClassicLine (15. Juni 2010)

habe mal heute wieder mein Canyon Scandium ausgefahren. hier paar bilder von.


----------



## christophersch (15. Juni 2010)

Da passt Alles! echt schön.
Selbstaufbau?!


----------



## chaz (16. Juni 2010)

Schick!


----------



## TheGreatMM (16. Juni 2010)

war das nicht gerade bei ebay und wurde zurückgezogen? schade habe schon meine Kriegskasse gefüllt


----------



## Tim777 (16. Juni 2010)

welche Größe? (M?) sieht schon mal sehr gut aus. (in L gefallen sie mir gar nicht die neuen Torkis); (Sattel, Bash würde ich ändern, Spacer raus und anderen Vorbau und Kefü). Aber auch so schon sehr nice 



tiss79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nun bin ich auch im Besitz eines Canyon Torque
> 
> ...


----------



## tiss79 (16. Juni 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> welche Größe? (M?) sieht schon mal sehr gut aus. (in L gefallen sie mir gar nicht die neuen Torkis); (Sattel, Bash würde ich ändern, Spacer raus und anderen Vorbau und Kefü). Aber auch so schon sehr nice



Merci .
ja ist Größe M. Passt für mich mit 185 cm sehr gut. Ich mag's einfach schön handlich. Beim ersten Aufsitzen dachte ich noch "ui recht kompakt, ob das was für mich ist?". Aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt ganz klares Ja. Top Geo, passt mir super. Ich bin begeistert und man sieht mal die Entwicklung zu meinem 7 Jahre alten Hobel .
Ich hab da auch schon ein paar Sachen im Hinterkopf die noch getunt werden . Der Bash zählt auf jeden Fall dazu. ZU 99% sogar eine neue Kurbel. Und KeFü wahrscheinlich auch. Werde ich nach dem ersten Parkeinsatz sehen. Für Trailtouren hab ich schon Ardent/Nobby Nic drauf gezogen (weise Entscheidung ). Die Minion kommen dann im Park drauf. Vorbau taugt mir eigentlich erstmal ganz gut. Aber Sattel bin ich auch noch am Überlegen. Am liebsten hätte ich ja den alten Flite in neu (ist für mich einfach der Beste) oder ein El Diablo .

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juni 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Und KeFü wahrscheinlich auch. Werde ich nach dem ersten Parkeinsatz sehen.


Falls du wirklich ohne KeFü bikeparken gehen solltest (tu es nicht!), mach vorher noch diesen Canyon-Neopren-Transportschutz ab und umwickle deine Kettenstrebe mit etwas vernünftigem


----------



## kNiRpS (16. Juni 2010)

ich würd dir auch nicht empfehlen ohne KeFü in park zu gehn. bei mir hats keine 2min gedauert und ich hatte den ersten chainsuck! also ab in den KeFü-Thread und in die Problematik einlesen


----------



## Raesfeld (16. Juni 2010)

Meine Kette war nach der 2. Abfahrt um 180° verbogen 
Für den Tag erst mal ne neue Kette drangemacht, aber zuhause direkt ne KeFü bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (16. Juni 2010)

*g na das sind ja schonmal gute Infos. Aber Leute was macht ihr mit euren Ketten? Ich bin jahrelang ohne KeFü in Parks gefahren. OK, teils mit Kettenspanner, was ja so einer schaltbaren KeFü fast gleich. Aber Chainsucks hatte ich bisher so gut wie keine. Nur abgerumpelt ist eben die kette mal. Ich vermute aber, dass bedingt durch den E-type Umwerfer und den geringeren Platz, die ganze Sache beim Torque anders liegt, gell? Ich glaub ich brauch ne Carbon KeFü .

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Napoli94 (16. Juni 2010)

also ich fahr ohne Kefü und hab kene probleme (wqr öfters in Bwad)


----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2010)




----------



## .t1mo (17. Juni 2010)

Du sollst nicht mit Deinem tollen ES fahren. Du sollst Dein Grand Canyon fertig bauen


----------



## unchained (17. Juni 2010)

Jaja die Teile kommen ja 

"Die Sendung wird zum Ziel-Paketzentrum transportiert."

Jiha


----------



## .t1mo (17. Juni 2010)

Jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiha


----------



## gasok.ONE (17. Juni 2010)

*
ich denke es ist an der zeit... als anregung auf mein fotoalbum...
einige umbauten werden noch anstehen, z.b. goldene bremsleitungen*


----------



## DaBua (18. Juni 2010)

So nach den ersten 400KM, wurde es Zeit für die erste Komplettwäsche und ein bisschen Veränderung. Giftgrüne Decals!  (Danke an User: Matzell)


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Juni 2010)

So, auch mal wieder ein Beitrag zu den seltenden Hardtails einbringen.
Damit auch die Wartezeit auf Unchainds Schneewittchen kürzer wird 
Gib Kette, Mann!!! 

Mein GrandCanyon 8.0 (´07) mit ein paar neuen Parts auf Testtour am 
gestrigen Abend mit Syntace F99-Vorbau (auch wieder auf 105 mm thx Raesfeld), 
Syntace Duraflite-Lenker, Barends von Leichtkraft, M540-Pedale und neue 
Schlappen von Schwalbe. Entgegen den ganzen FuriousFreds und RocketRons 
bin ich beim SmartSam Evo 2.1er gelandet.




BTW. 
Meine Pike mit dem aktuellen Zustand der Macke (zur Erinnerung: Bike ist 
gegen Steintreppe geknallt). Standrohr dann mit Nassschmiergelpapier 
(600er) bearbeitet und anschließend poliert. Habe dann eine Art 
"Schmutzschutz" aus einem Plastikrohr und Kabelbinder gebaut, damit 
nicht allzusehr Rotz und Siff drankommt - solange die neue Pike kommt. 
Die Neue ist bereits da, aber diese Vorrichtung scheint irgendwie zu 
klappen, da ich bisher noch keinen Performanceverlust feststellen konnte. 
Wird aber eh demnächst gewechselt. Muß schon sagen, die Pike hält und 
hält... 
Die Gabel habe ich übrigens bei Canyon gekauft. Zwischen Anfrage per 
Mail und Lieferung problemlose 2 Wochen.





Und nu´auch noch eine Delle im Oberrohr.
(von der ich gar nicht weiß, woher die kommt?! hab Verwandte im Haus in Verdacht. 
Es steht jetzt nämlich eine Hilti in unmittelbarer Nähe meines ESX...)
Mein Fully muß zur Zeit ganz schön was einstecken *schniff*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raesfeld (18. Juni 2010)

Da schlägt mein Herz doch gleich höher, wenn ich sehe, in welch guter Gesellschaft mein Vorbau nun seinen Dienst verrichtet


----------



## .t1mo (18. Juni 2010)

Ist der F99 an Deinem Grand Canyon negativ montiert MUD´doc?
Hättest Du mal ein Bild von der Seite? Ich würde gern wissen, wie tief man kommt...


----------



## unchained (18. Juni 2010)

Weiter gehts. Kurbel und Umwerfer


----------



## .t1mo (18. Juni 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Juni 2010)

@ Raesfeld 

@ .t1mo
Der Vorbau ist positiv nach oben. Mache dann für dich dies Wochenende ein Foto
für dich. Der Überstand des Sattel würd ich mal auf "Handkantenhoch" beschreiben.
Rahmengröße ist L

@ unchained
Sehr fett!!! Eine passende XT-Kurbel zur Silberoptik


----------



## .t1mo (18. Juni 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ .t1mo
> Der Vorbau ist positiv nach oben. Mache dann für dich dies Wochenende ein Foto
> für dich. Der Überstand des Sattel würd ich mal auf "Handkantenhoch" beschreiben.
> Rahmengröße ist L



Hmm, der F99 sieht so flach aus. Meiner hingegen so steil. Fährst Du eine Gabel mit 80 oder 100mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (18. Juni 2010)

Die F99 hat die 105er Länge mit 6° 
Ich denke, der wirkt so flach, weil das die L-Rahmengröße ist mit der 80 mm Fox.
Ich probiere, das Foto auf gleicher Höhe hinzubekommen, damit der Vergleich gut
rüberkommt =]


----------



## .t1mo (18. Juni 2010)

Dank Dir. Das erklärt aber vllt. schon warum mir meiner so steil vorkommt. Er ist länger und ich fahre beim XL Rahmen eine Gabel mit 100mm.

Wenn ich ihn aber einfach umdrehe ist es mir wahrscheinlich zu flach. Toll wäre, wenn es den F99 auch mit 0° geben würde


----------



## timothekid (18. Juni 2010)

Hab jetzt neue Bremsen und hab die Domain auf 180mm umgebaut


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Juni 2010)

schönes arbeitsgerät!


----------



## Giant XTC (19. Juni 2010)

DaBua schrieb:


> So nach den ersten 400KM, wurde es Zeit für die erste Komplettwäsche und ein bisschen Veränderung. Giftgrüne Decals!  (Danke an User: Matzell)



Servus nach Gauting an DaBua und auch an Matzell:





Und hier meins nachdem ich endlich die The One nach dem 2. Kolbenleck weggeworfen habe:


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Juni 2010)

Ist das jetzt ne Gustav?


----------



## erkan1984 (19. Juni 2010)

Hope!!!


----------



## Giant XTC (19. Juni 2010)

Ja, Hope Tech M4.

Bisher sehr zufriedenstellend. Etwas weniger Regen um mehr testen zu können wäre natürlich nicht schlecht...


----------



## MelleD (19. Juni 2010)

Schöne Decals 
Passen super zu dem Bike. knallt gut!


----------



## DaBua (19. Juni 2010)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Servus nach Gauting an DaBua und auch an Matzell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saubere Arbeit!  Da freut sich aber die Tochter und der Papa natürlich auch! Was hätte ich als Kind für so ein Bike gegeben..! Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub vielleicht hört der Dauerregen ja mal auf und man sieht sich mal wieder! Grüße zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (19. Juni 2010)

DaBua schrieb:


> So nach den ersten 400KM, wurde es Zeit für die erste Komplettwäsche und ein bisschen Veränderung. Giftgrüne Decals!  (Danke an User: Matzell)



Hey, sieht sehr gut aus 
Grün gefällt mir persönlich auch immer besser, deshalb bei mir jetzt auch der grüne Vorbau und das grüne Schaltwerk. 
So ein grüner Schriftzug würde sicherlich auch passen =D
Sind die "nur" augeklebt oder lackiert? Würde mich interessieren, da ich jetzt auch Lust bekomme mein Rahmen zu verschönern, nachdem ich deinen gesehen habe.


----------



## MelleD (19. Juni 2010)

Die sind nur geklebt.


----------



## Stefan_78 (19. Juni 2010)

hi,
daran war/bin ich auch sehr interessiert...doch hier (Düsseldorf) wollte mir niemand so Aufkleber machen 
...ich hatte mir sogar die Folie schon gekauft......so hab ich nur den orangefarbenen Streifen beklebt!


----------



## DaBua (19. Juni 2010)

Die Aufkleber sind echt ne super Investition! Kleine Ursache - große optische Wirkung!


----------



## dirty34 (19. Juni 2010)

Bisher nur die Bereifung und Pedale geändert. 
Evtl. kommt Sram X.0 dran, Monarch wird getauscht, anderer Vorbau.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## christophersch (19. Juni 2010)

So, nun muss ich auch mal nachziehen!









Was noch geändert wird: 

anderer, leichterer Sattel (evtl. Dirt-Sattel)

Fat Albert SS (für die Hometrails und deutlich leichter!) Im Bikepark kommen dann die Minions wieder drauf!

Latex Schläuche oder Tubeless

Neue leichtere Pedale Wellgo MG1(Die DX sind durch...)

Titanfeder (leichter und besseres Ansprechverhalten und mehr Hubausnutzung)

Gravity light oder XT Kurbelsatz (wesentlich leichter und kürzere Kurbelarme)

außerdem ill ich die Brücken der Fox 40´weiß lackieren lassen

angespieltes Gesamtgewicht mit den Veränderungen: unter 16 Kilo!


----------



## christophersch (19. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich über eine halbe Stunde versucht habe die 6MB großen Bilder hochzuladen bin ich dann endlich auf die Idee gekommen sie über Facebook zu komprimieren...

@ dirty34: Das Bike ist nach wie vor Top! Ich will unbedingt auch nochmal so ein leichtes Rad...


----------



## dirty34 (19. Juni 2010)

Chris, auch hübsch! 
Aber das FRX finde ich pers. nicht so cool. Allerdings ist die Farbe bombe! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Juni 2010)

> Titanfeder (leichter und besseres Ansprechverhalten und mehr Hubausnutzung)



Die Titanfeder sorgt meiner Meinung nach nicht für ein besseres Ansprechverhalten. Zumindest kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Weshalb sollte die Titanfeder das Ansprechverhalten ändern?
Warum mehr Hubausnutzung?



> Fat Albert SS (für die Hometrails und deutlich leichter!) Im Bikepark kommen dann die Minions wieder drauf!



Mögen zwar leichter sein, würde aber im Downhill die doppelte Karkasse vorziehen. Die Reifen laufen stabiler, sind verwindungssteifer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (20. Juni 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Nachdem ich über eine halbe Stunde versucht habe die 6MB großen Bilder hochzuladen bin ich dann endlich auf die Idee gekommen sie über Facebook zu komprimieren...
> 
> @ dirty34: Das Bike ist nach wie vor Top! Ich will unbedingt auch nochmal so ein leichtes Rad...



Hi,

kleiner Tipp fürs nächste mal. Die Bilder mit Irfan View verkleinern und komprimieren. Geht kinderleicht und schnell und Das Programm macht was Du willst. Die Forensoftwarenimmt meines Wissen auch eine Verkleinerung und Komprimierung der Fotos vor. Aber man weiß nie wie und teils kommen grauslige Ergebnisse raus.

Und nebenbei Das FRX gefällt mir . Auch die Veränderungen finde ich recht durchdacht. Als Reifen für Hometrails würde ich noch den Maxxis Ardent ins Rennen schicken. Hab ich jetzt aufm Canyon (vorne) und geht richtig gut. Schon so gut, dass er sehr unauffällig ist.

@dirty34: auch sehr schick. Vorallem hübsche Gabel. Einzig die Bremsen . Aber das ist was persönliches, ich steh auf Kriegsfuß mit Formula *g.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## martin82 (20. Juni 2010)

wenn sich schon die torques hier tümmeln, auch mal meins:


----------



## FreerideNRW (20. Juni 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Als Reifen für Hometrails würde ich noch den Maxxis Ardent ins Rennen schicken.



Das hängt wohl eher von den Streckenverhältnissen ab, welches Reifenprofil in Frage kommt.

Hier einfach mal den Ardent in die Runde zu schmeißen halte ich für sinnlos, solange man die Bodenverhältnisse nicht kennt.


----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Latex Schläuche oder Tubeless



Fährst du nur auf Autobahnen, oder mit welchem Druck in den Reifen fährst du?


----------



## Werner Amort (20. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k58vHo8MmuA"]YouTube- almwegnr2.mov[/nomedia]

hab mal meine keychain cam getestet
youtube nimmt leider einiges an Qualität raus und vom Winkel her steht sie zu tief, klar, das nächste mal kommt die cam an den Rahmen


rad war übrigens ein Nerve MR


----------



## _Sebo_ (20. Juni 2010)

bissl sehr tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (20. Juni 2010)

@Chaz, Tissy79 und 4Stroke.
1) die Reifen: Die Fat Albert oder die Ardents würde ich beide fahren. Ich nehm den, an den ich günstiger rankomme obwohl ich eher die Allround-Eigenschaften des Alberts in Betracht ziehe. Auf meinen Hometrails sind weder spitze Steine noch viele Wurzeln. Eigentlich könnte ich auch mit 4x Reifen fahren... ;-)
Ich bin zeitweise auch mal Tabletops gefahren, wie an "dirty34"´s ES (ehem. meins) zu sehen war.
Tubeless und Latex würde ich Aufgrund der geringeren Reibung und dem Gewicht nehmen
Den Ardent würde ich aber dann auch nur hinten fahren, da mir der Grip vorne in Kurven (Aufgrund der Kante(ähnlich den Big Bettys)) net so zusagt.
Zur Titanfeder: ich bin sie mehrmals probegefahren und empfand sie als deutlich weicher und "schluckender". Kann aber auch am anderen Hinterbausystem gelegen haben. Außerdem ist sie noch deutlich leichter, was in Norddeutschland ein triftiges Argument ist..;-)
haunse Allerseits


----------



## BigHit-Best (20. Juni 2010)

Echt nette Bikes habt ihr da


----------



## mtb-freerider92 (20. Juni 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Noch ein Bild aus der Heimat meines Alpinist .


 
die gegend kommt mir bekannt vor 
ist das am lago maggiore? kann auch sein das ich mich da getäuscht habe


----------



## tiss79 (20. Juni 2010)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Das hängt wohl eher von den Streckenverhältnissen ab, welches Reifenprofil in Frage kommt.
> 
> Hier einfach mal den Ardent in die Runde zu schmeißen halte ich für sinnlos, solange man die Bodenverhältnisse nicht kennt.



Erstens: Es war doch nur ein Tipp um vielleicht eine Alternative zu erwähnen. Das Leute im Internet bzw. in Foren so etwas immer dann als allgemeingültig Ultimativantwort werten, erschließt  sich mir noch nicht ganz.
Zweitens: Ziehst Du für jedesmal, wenn sich die Streckenverhältnisse ändern, andere Reifen drauf?
Drittens: Wenn man Fat Albert in Betracht zieht, dann ist ein Ardent nicht soweit weg vom Einsatzbereich.

just my two cents

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Zweitens: Ziehst Du für jedesmal, wenn sich die Streckenverhältnisse ändern, andere Reifen drauf?


Du etwa nicht?


----------



## tiss79 (20. Juni 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Du etwa nicht?



Oh Schreck, ich muss gestehen, nein!


----------



## chaz (20. Juni 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Oh Schreck, ich muss gestehen, nein!



Pöhser Purche....


----------



## kalula_rider (21. Juni 2010)

neues aufbauprojekt fürn Bekannten:


----------



## MelleD (21. Juni 2010)

Schicke Gabel


----------



## Strider (21. Juni 2010)

Schickes Poster in der Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (21. Juni 2010)

@ .t1mo
Bitte schön 
Ein Distanzfoto für die Rahmengeo - daher auch die bescheidene Qualität 
dank Digi-Zoom in meiner alten Ixus 40. Aber so ist es eher Verzerrungsfrei 
als aus der Nähe.



GrandCanyon 8.0 (2007) | Rahmengröße L (20") | Spacer 15 mm | Syntace F99-Vorbau 105mm mit 6° Steigung 
Syntace Duraflite-Lenker | Fox-Gabel mit 80er Federweg
Hoffe, dir damit weitergeholfen zu haben.
Grüße


----------



## .t1mo (21. Juni 2010)

Hey MUD´doc und vielen Dank für das Bild. Das sieht meinem damaligen Zustand mit 80mm Gabel doch sehr ähnlich. Auf dem Detailbild sahr der Vorbau flacher aus. Das hatte mich gewundert...

Vielen Dank für die Mühen


----------



## der.bergsteiger (21. Juni 2010)

mtb-freerider92 schrieb:


> die gegend kommt mir bekannt vor
> ist das am lago maggiore? kann auch sein das ich mich da getäuscht habe



Hast schon recht. Ist am Lago!


----------



## steveo282 (21. Juni 2010)

ein "actionbild" (sorry für die quali, soll nur nen schnappschuss sein) und ein standbild


----------



## Battler (21. Juni 2010)

Schick schick  Mir fällt nur gerade auf, dass die Farbkombinationen geiler wären, wenn die Magura am Torque und die 66 am Votec wäre


----------



## Newmi (21. Juni 2010)

@ kalula rider

Ist das ne 36er 180er ??


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Juni 2010)

die gibts doch  noch gar nich zu kaufen oder?


----------



## steveo282 (21. Juni 2010)

doch:
http://cgi.ebay.de/2011er-FOX-36-RC...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35a9d9695d


----------



## MelleD (22. Juni 2010)

Hibike hat se auch schon im Katalog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (22. Juni 2010)

Ich würde sie mir gerne holen aber ich finde das mit der niedrigen Einbauhöhe 
nicht so prickelnd.
Weiß zufällig jemand die genaue Einbauhöhe?


----------



## gasok.ONE (22. Juni 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> Ich würde sie mir gerne holen aber ich finde das mit der niedrigen Einbauhöhe
> nicht so prickelnd.
> Weiß zufällig jemand die genaue Einbauhöhe?




schau dich mal hier um...http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7276463 da wird ganz heiß darüber diskutiert

gruß daniel


----------



## kalula_rider (22. Juni 2010)

@newmi: ja ist eine 180er Van RC2 FIT


----------



## Deleted 94818 (22. Juni 2010)

Irgendwo auf einer Insel in Kroatien


----------



## DaBua (23. Juni 2010)

Cooles Bike, wunderschönes Panorama = Geile Bilder! 
Da muss ich doch gleich mal bei Stuntzi weiterlesen! ;-)

Was´n das für ne Satteltasche?


----------



## Deleted 94818 (23. Juni 2010)

dankeschön 

ist irgend so ein Noname Teil und schon ziemlich alt ... hatte ich auch nur bei der Kroatien Tour dran für Ersatzschlauch und bischen Werkzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBua (23. Juni 2010)

Zwar nicht so schön wie des Bild aus Kroatien,dafür aber nur 10km von meiner Haustür entfernt!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2010)

@kulula Rider: Welche Rahmengröße hat das Tork? Falls XL, möchte dein Bekannter gegen ein schwarzes tauschen?


----------



## Deleted 94818 (23. Juni 2010)

ist doch auch schön  vorallem nicht so weit ...


----------



## r0ckZ (23. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @kulula Rider: Welche Rahmengröße hat das Tork? Falls XL, möchte dein Bekannter gegen ein schwarzes tauschen?


aber schwarz is doch leichter!


----------



## erkan1984 (24. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meins in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:


----------



## T!ll (24. Juni 2010)

Schön clean, taugen die Reifen was?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> aber schwarz is doch leichter!



Echt? Ich dachte immer raw=ohne farbe=leichter und schwarz=mit Farbe=schwerer 
Nee, wenn raw schwerer ist, behalte ich natürlich das schwarze. Bin ja sowieso so ein Grammzähler


----------



## erkan1984 (24. Juni 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Schön clean, taugen die Reifen was?



Danke, dir Reifen Taugen Durchaus etwas:
mein Post zum Thema Michelin Reifen im Reifen-Forum

für 18 das Stück, günstig, leider auch Sackschwer 641g/637g


----------



## Cortezsi (24. Juni 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe:



Und das Teil war mal ein normales 7er GC 2009?
Sauber...
Warum andere Bremsen? Die K18 taugen doch (wenn auch mit anderen Bremsscheiben).


----------



## erkan1984 (24. Juni 2010)

Ist ein 2007er GC.
Ich hatte gleich nach dem Kauf auf Juicy 7 gewechselt und dann letztes Jahr auf die Ultimate. 
Damals gabs nix gutes über die Formulas....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (24. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön erkan1984. Gefällt mir gut mit der Thomson - ich glaube, ich brauche auch eine. Sofort!

Wirklich sehr schön...


----------



## r0ckZ (24. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Echt? Ich dachte immer raw=ohne farbe=leichter und schwarz=mit Farbe=schwerer
> Nee, wenn raw schwerer ist, behalte ich natürlich das schwarze. Bin ja sowieso so ein Grammzähler


is das raw denn ein echtes raw? oder eher nur silber? oder zumindest klarlack drüber?

beim eloxieren wird jedenfalls eher material abgetragen


----------



## M!ke (24. Juni 2010)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.



Sehr schönes Rad  Wär genau mein Ding. Du fährst die XTR Kurbel 2-fach. Welche Kettenblätter sind das und welche Kasette fährst du?

Danke.


Grüße

Mike


----------



## erkan1984 (24. Juni 2010)

KB sind Specialites TA 26/40
Kassette ist XT 11-34


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Echt? Ich dachte immer raw=ohne farbe=leichter und schwarz=mit Farbe=schwerer


Auf dem raw Rahmen ist Klarpulver drauf, das schwarz ist dagegen eloxiert = Oberflächenlegierung, KEINE Beschichtung.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2010)

D.h. schwarz ist tatsächlich leichter?
Hab bisher auch noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, aus dem schwarzen Elox raw zu machen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2010)

Ja, theoretisch schon, aber..... Wayne?!? 
Aus Elox raw machen zu wollen ist eigentlich nahezu maximal-dämlich... da muss man mit chemischer Keule ran oder/und man schleift sich dabei dumm und dusselig -> wie gesagt, "Oberflächenlegierung" d. h., die Farbe ist IM Material.
Dir gehts einfach nur um die Raw-Optik? Warum hast du den Rahmen dann nicht gleich so gekauft?


----------



## kalula_rider (24. Juni 2010)

er ist etwas kleiner, Rahmen ist: M

aktueller Zustand:





PS: den müllhaufen rechts mal ignorieren ;-)


----------



## kalula_rider (24. Juni 2010)

aber mal ne frage,
auf dem sattelspanner steht das der sattelstützendurchmesser 30,9 beträgt.
wenn ich aber so eine rein mache ist im sattelrohr noch leicht spiel. wenn ich eine 31,9 reinmachen will geht es nicht.

ist es also richtig das da ein wenig spiel ist? find es nur komisch...

ist ein 2009er Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (24. Juni 2010)

how much is the fish?!
was kostet dein projekt am ende?!

besten gruß


----------



## kalula_rider (24. Juni 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> how much is the fish?!
> was kostet dein projekt am ende?!
> 
> besten gruß




wie meinst das?

nur die gabel ist ne etwas bessere der rest ist nur saint.
als letztes kommt jetzt nur noch ne hammerschmidt ran.


versuche noch im normalen bereich zu bleiben also keine blingbling parts etc.


----------



## _Sebo_ (24. Juni 2010)

kommst du nicht günstiger weg, wenn du ein "fertiges" nimmst und nur die gabel wechselst?! 
was hast du für die 2011 gezahlt?


----------



## kalula_rider (24. Juni 2010)

net wirklich....

hat 1050 gekostet  ;-)

LG


----------



## _Sebo_ (24. Juni 2010)

die 2011 modelle sollen ja nahezu perfekt ansprechen....


----------



## kalula_rider (24. Juni 2010)

kann ich noch nix zu sagen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (25. Juni 2010)

Yeah, erkan1984
Dein CG rockt! Sieht echt clean aus. 
Ist das eigentlich ein "M" Rahmen? Meiner sieht in Gegensatz zu deinem so lang aus?
Hast du ein Schrumpfschlauch um die Sattelklemme gemacht oder vertue ich mich 
da grad?

@kalula_rider
Chicke Fox 
Das gleiche ist bei meinem ESX von ´07
Wenn ich den Schnellspanner öffne, dann rutscht meine Syntace P6 (auch 30,9er)
komplett rein. Muß den Spanner schon recht fest anziehen, damit ich zum Ende der
Tour nicht als Dirtbiker nach Hause komme.
Die Thompsen am GC hält einfach.


----------



## erkan1984 (25. Juni 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Yeah, erkan1984
> Dein CG rockt! Sieht echt clean aus.
> Ist das eigentlich ein "M" Rahmen? Meiner sieht in Gegensatz zu deinem so lang aus?
> Hast du ein Schrumpfschlauch um die Sattelklemme gemacht oder vertue ich mich
> ...



knapp daneben, ist ein XL Rahmen, 
an der Sattelklemme das ist ein Alter Fahrradschlauch, ich glaube sogar der Originale vom Rad ( Conti Supersonnic).
Das mit der Sattelstütze kenne ich, ich hatte auch anfangs mit der originalklemme probleme mit der Klemmkraft.
Ich habe meine jetzt mit einer Normalen schraubklemme festgezogen und die Stütze mit Syntace Montagepaste eingesetzt. Hält!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juni 2010)

kalula_rider schrieb:


> aber mal ne frage,
> auf dem sattelspanner steht das der sattelstützendurchmesser 30,9 beträgt.
> wenn ich aber so eine rein mache ist im sattelrohr noch leicht spiel. wenn ich eine 31,9 reinmachen will geht es nicht.


Ich habe genau den selben Rahmen, ist eine 31,6er Stütze!


----------



## M3ph!st0 (25. Juni 2010)

Seit heute meins, muss aber leider noch mal zurück
Linker Bremshebel is undicht und leckt ->Lack ab und der Preload Knopf lässt sich nit drehen und hintere Bremsscheibe hat irgendeinen komischen Belga drauf der quietscht und mindert die Bremskraft!
Sonst aber top 












hier der Bremsgriff


----------



## ImpeRiaL (27. Juni 2010)

So hier mein neues Bike. Heute angekommen und total zufrieden.

Ist ein Torque 8.0 Dropzone in Größe S.

Dämpfer spricht super fein an. Würd ich es nicht wissen, würd ich denken, es ist ein Stahldämpfer.

Totem ist auch schon sehr fein im Ansprechverhalten. Muss halt eben auch noch eingefahren werden und evtl. ne Weiche Feder rein. Wird sich zeigen.

PS:
Kann es sein, dass noch niemand bisher ein Dropzone geposted hat?

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Juni 2010)

ImpeRiaL schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass noch niemand bisher ein Dropzone geposted hat?



guck mal im post über dir


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. Juni 2010)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> guck mal im post über dir




Ist ein Torque FR 09 ..


----------



## MelleD (27. Juni 2010)

mal nen Pic von meinem Bike und mir


----------



## _Sebo_ (27. Juni 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## DerMolch (27. Juni 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Nice!!!



Was jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (27. Juni 2010)

der strom-mast


----------



## Napoli94 (27. Juni 2010)

alle drei oder???


----------



## Strider (27. Juni 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> mal nen Pic von meinem Bike und mir



Cool du hast nen Klappständer unter dem Tretlager! Oldstyle!


----------



## Thomas_v2 (27. Juni 2010)

Dann hier nochmal ein Dropzone:


----------



## Matzell (27. Juni 2010)

@ strider 
ist nen stock zum aufstellen des bikes


----------



## unchained (27. Juni 2010)

nein


----------



## ImpeRiaL (27. Juni 2010)

Nice. Das Dropzone sieht auch in schwarz schick aus. Aber müsste die Totem nicht komplett weiss sein? Also auch oben?


----------



## Thomas_v2 (27. Juni 2010)

ImpeRiaL schrieb:


> Nice. Das Dropzone sieht auch in schwarz schick aus. Aber müsste die Totem nicht komplett weiss sein? Also auch oben?



Also ich habe noch keine Totem mit weißer Brücke gesehen. Vielleicht ist es von jemandem mal umlackiert worden? Bei den älteren Modellen waren nur die Decals anders.


----------



## ImpeRiaL (27. Juni 2010)

Dann ist das n ziemlicher Fake auf der Canyon Seite. Schau mal. Da ist die Brücke weiß.
War mir sehr suspekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (28. Juni 2010)

Die Totem an meinem V.FR hat ne Weiße Brücke!!


----------



## Werner Amort (28. Juni 2010)




----------



## Battler (28. Juni 2010)

Darf man fragen, wo diese herrlichen Bilder entstanden sind ?


----------



## Strider (28. Juni 2010)

Matzell schrieb:


> @ strider
> ist nen stock zum aufstellen des bikes



Da wär ich ohne dich echt nie drauf gekommen     BAZINGA


----------



## Werner Amort (28. Juni 2010)

Battler schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wo diese herrlichen Bilder entstanden sind ?



plose bei brixen / südtirol


----------



## MelleD (28. Juni 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Da wär ich ohne dich echt nie drauf gekommen  BAZINGA


Sieht auf den ersten Blick wirklich so aus 
Aber ich mach mir doch keinen Ständer an mein Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OetztalerMaidle (28. Juni 2010)

@MelleD
Hehehe! Recht hast  So geil der Trail auch sein mag - kein Ständer am Bike!! 
so zurück zur Arbeit..die Katja


----------



## duD3 (28. Juni 2010)

es soll hier im forum welche geben die mit ständer hart fahren


----------



## homerkills (28. Juni 2010)

duD3 schrieb:


> es soll hier im forum welche geben die mit ständer hart fahren



haha...an den typen musste ich auch denken.
einfach der beste thread den es hier gibt


----------



## MelleD (28. Juni 2010)

der ist wirklich legendär


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (28. Juni 2010)

stimmt hehe


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Juni 2010)

Schei*e ich hab was verpaßt:
Welcher Thread ist das? Link?


----------



## MelleD (28. Juni 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461744&highlight=st%E4nder


----------



## philipp7586 (28. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein Bio - Torque.
Ist zwar das günstigste der Modellreihe, macht aber alles mit und ist im Downhill unglaublich schnell...


----------



## rockthetrails (28. Juni 2010)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Bio - Torque.
> Ist zwar das günstigste der Modellreihe, macht aber alles mit und ist im Downhill unglaublich schnell...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 190359
> ...


 

Bio- Tork nur wegen des aufklebers am steuerrohr


----------



## Prinz_Möhre (29. Juni 2010)

Nein, sein Fahrrad ist aus Holz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi81 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Hier mal mein Torque FRX 2010 welches mir nach 7 Monaten zu "trist"
geworden ist.
Also Grün weg, Old school dran


----------



## kNiRpS (29. Juni 2010)

wow, das erinnert ja schon an den stylecontest für den bobby root rahmen vor ein paar jahren.


----------



## _Sebo_ (29. Juni 2010)

nicht ganz mein geschmack, aber perfekt umgesetzt!!!
lackiert oder geklebt?!


----------



## MelleD (29. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe, geklebt ....
Mir persönlich gefällts net.


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (29. Juni 2010)

Ich find die Gabel und der Sattel passen gar net zum übrigen Radl. Felgen auch net. Aber halt mal was anderes. Wer´s mag..
die Katja


----------



## Rines (29. Juni 2010)

mein geschmack wärs auc h nicht ganz, aber finde die umsetzung sehr gut und den mut zu haben! Top sache.


----------



## philipp7586 (29. Juni 2010)

rockthetrails schrieb:


> Bio- Tork nur wegen des aufklebers am steuerrohr



Erstens Bio - TORQUE & zweitens ist das ein Top Cap.
Kein Aufkleber, sondern Müllwiederverwertung...


----------



## homerkills (29. Juni 2010)

@ rudi

super gemacht


----------



## rockthetrails (29. Juni 2010)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Erstens Bio - TORQUE & zweitens ist das ein Top Cap.
> Kein Aufkleber, sondern Müllwiederverwertung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OetztalerMaidle (29. Juni 2010)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Erstens Bio - TORQUE & zweitens ist das ein Top Cap.
> Kein Aufkleber, sondern Müllwiederverwertung...


----------



## Cortezsi (29. Juni 2010)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Erstens Bio - TORQUE & zweitens ist das ein Top Cap.
> Kein Aufkleber, sondern Müllwiederverwertung...



Alles klar...


----------



## rudi81 (29. Juni 2010)

Erst mal danke für die Reaktionen (auch für die negatieven. Die geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, wäre ja auch langweilig wenn es nur den "Einheitsbrei" gäbe)

Ich bin ein, was das Bike-design anbetrift, kurzlebiger Geselle und deshalb sollte etwas KRASSES her.

Für alle die es interessiert es handelt sich tatsächlich komplett um Folie, d. h. wenn es mir zu Old school wird mach ich alles wieder ab und siehe da es ist wieder langweilig Grün


----------



## MUD´doc (29. Juni 2010)

Schon sehr cool gemacht, rudi81
Die Schriften gefallen mir nicht so, aber die Streifen kommen echt gut 
Ich würd nur die an der hinteren Strebe entfernen, ist mir too much.
Aber hauptsache dir gefällts 
Wie hast du das mit den Schweißnähten und den Rundungen hinbekommen?
Detailfoto bitte.

Ach ja. Galerie-Thread: 



Es werden manchmal echt harte Geschütze aufgefahren 
...dagegen sind meine FatAlberts echt nur ein Kindergeburtstag?!


----------



## rudi81 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo MUD´doc

na das is ja mal ne Schneekette
Das mit dem aufbringen der Folie ist immer schwierig zu erklären.
Sie wird mit hilfe von einem Rakel, Folienhandschuhe, Heisluftfön und VIEEEEEEEEEEL Kaffee aufgebracht

Fotos heut abend bin grad auf Arbeit.


----------



## simdiem (30. Juni 2010)

@rudi.

einfach saugeil. sieht super aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buheitel (30. Juni 2010)

rudi81 schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die Reaktionen (auch für die negatieven. Die geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, wäre ja auch langweilig wenn es nur den "Einheitsbrei" gäbe)
> 
> Ich bin ein, was das Bike-design anbetrift, kurzlebiger Geselle und deshalb sollte etwas KRASSES her.
> 
> Für alle die es interessiert es handelt sich tatsächlich komplett um Folie, d. h. wenn es mir zu Old school wird mach ich alles wieder ab und siehe da es ist wieder langweilig Grün



mir ist es passiert, dass beim Abziehen von Aufklebern der darunter befindliche Klarlack mit runterkam. Also obacht....


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2010)

ImpeRiaL schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass noch niemand bisher ein Dropzone geposted hat?


Deine Farbvariante noch nicht.  Wundert mich eigentlich, da es das einzige 2010er Torque wäre, das für mich in Frage käme


----------



## rudi81 (30. Juni 2010)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> mir ist es passiert, dass beim Abziehen von Aufklebern der darunter befindliche Klarlack mit runterkam. Also obacht....



Sollte kein Problem sein da der Rahmen gepulvert ist.
Wenn doch wieder erwartent was passieren sollte kann ich ja alles mit schwarzer Folie bekleben


----------



## buheitel (30. Juni 2010)

ab jetzt unter anderem damit...


----------



## rudi81 (30. Juni 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Wie hast du das mit den Schweißnähten und den Rundungen hinbekommen?
> Detailfoto bitte.



Hier mal die gewünschten Detail-Fotos.













und hier wie´s vorher aus sah.


----------



## Raesfeld (30. Juni 2010)

Du scheinst ein Meister deines Fachs zu sein! 

Auf den Pics könnte es besser nicht aussehen. Ich hoffe in der Realität ist es ebenso perfekt.

Auch wenn die Optik ganz bewusst Geschmackssache ist, umgesetzt ist es einmalig gut!


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. Juni 2010)

....von mir bekommst du für deine Arbeit eine 1++** 

...mir gefällt es sehr gut!!....super Arbeit!!!


----------



## chaz (30. Juni 2010)

Hält die Folie den Rahmen auch bei Steuerrohrrissen zusammen?


----------



## homerkills (30. Juni 2010)

@ rudi

kannst du etwas zum kostenaufwandt sagen??
natürlich reiner materialeinsatz.(eine so gut durchgeführte arbeit wird wohl eher schwierig zu bezahlen sein  )
hast du die folien selbst bedruckt oder nach wunsch herstellen lassen??


----------



## rudi81 (30. Juni 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Hält die Folie den Rahmen auch bei Steuerrohrrissen zusammen?



Na klar wieso sonst sollte man denn einen Samstag damit verbringen, sein 6 monate altes, mitlerweile langweilig gewordene, schwarz - grüne Bike mit Folie einpacken wenn es keine Steuerrohrrisse verhindert !?


Schau mal hab ich bei meinem alten Bike mit den Felgen auch gemacht.

Und was soll ich Dir sagen, die Dinger sind nie kaputt gegangen, toll was!?








Was lernen wir daraus? Packe alles mit Folie ein was nicht niet und Nagelfest ist, wie zum beispiel dies hier






Canyon-Freunde seid mir nicht böse, bei nächsten mal wieder nen Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (30. Juni 2010)

die lackierung vom frx sieht gut aus, erinnert ans breezer lightning, die schrift vielleicht eher an bushido tattoos...


----------



## rudi81 (30. Juni 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> @ rudi
> 
> kannst du etwas zum kostenaufwandt sagen??
> natürlich reiner materialeinsatz.(eine so gut durchgeführte arbeit wird wohl eher schwierig zu bezahlen sein  )
> hast du die folien selbst bedruckt oder nach wunsch herstellen lassen??




Zum Kosten einsatz kann ich sagen es hält sich unter 5o euro.
Die Farben beige, schwarz glänzend und rot sind reine Vollton-Folien welche ich zum teil per hand geschnitten bzw. geplottet habe.
Alles was bund ist hab ich auf einem Lösemitteldrucker gedruckt und anschließend Laminiert. Wie gesagt das Design wurde von mir geplant und in eigenregie umgesetzt.

gruß Rudi


----------



## floleerau (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo Rudi
wo bekommt man den solche Folien???Und es sieht echt Hammer aus dein Bike, aber auch nach sau arbeit 


          MFG FLO


----------



## rudi81 (1. Juli 2010)

floleerau schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi
> wo bekommt man den solche Folien???Und es sieht echt Hammer aus dein Bike, aber auch nach sau arbeit
> 
> 
> MFG FLO


 

Hallo Flo,

also solche (normale) Folie bekommt in jedem Werbestudio und die Digitaldruckfolien auch in fast allen Werbestudios die mit Digitaldruck arbeiten.
Ich hab den kürzesten weg um an die Folie bzw. den Digitaldruck zu kommen da ich unter anderem auch komplette Fahrzeuge mit einfarbiger oder wenn gewünsch auch in Digitaldruck Folie einpacke.

Siehe oben, der Golf war ursprünglich mal rot habe ihn mir im  Februar für schmale Kasse gekauft und ihn zu reinen Werbezwecken in Digitaldruckfolie eingepackt (da zählt nur eines "Auffallen um jeden Preis").

gruß Rudi


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Juli 2010)

Tach rudi81
Besten Dank für die Detailfotos!

Du mußt dafür eine recht dünne Folie genommen haben, oder?
Man kann recht gut noch die Schweißnähte erkennen. Da mußte schon sehr 
vorsichtig mit dem Föhn und dem Rakel bzw. Fingerspitzen umgehen, damit die 
Folie nicht an den Rundungen und Kanten reißt (wieviel Liter Kaffee war das noch...?)

Hab mir das auch schon überlegt. Aber leider keinen Plotter in der Ecke stehen 
und zum Testen bei unseren Lichtwerbern, da ist es mir ein wenig zu teuer  
(die Kleben dann selbst und lassen mich Kleinen aus der Agentur nicht ran *schniff*)

Ich muß allerdings schreiben, dass das Bike mit nur den beklebten Felgen so 
richtig *fett* ausschaut   So was ähnliches letztens in Willingen gesehen.
Folie ist der neue Lack


----------



## Lawbringer (1. Juli 2010)

@rudi81

Mach doch mal ein kleines HowTo für die Felgen zum Besipiel !!! 

Ich denke hier sind jede Menge Leute interessiert.


----------



## rudi81 (1. Juli 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Tach rudi81
> Besten Dank für die Detailfotos!
> 
> Du mußt dafür eine recht dünne Folie genommen haben, oder?
> ...




Die Folie ist sage und schreibe 0,055mm stark. Es gibt unter uns Folienfutzies eine Sache die man schon eingebläut bekommt wenn man nur daran denkt diesen Beruf zu erlernen, KEINE ANGST VOR DER FOLIE!!!
Wenn es schief geht, schmeiß den Folienklumpen weg und nim ne neue

Ach ja es waren 2l Kaffee


----------



## rudi81 (1. Juli 2010)

Lawbringer schrieb:


> @rudi81
> 
> Mach doch mal ein kleines HowTo für die Felgen zum Besipiel !!!
> 
> Ich denke hier sind jede Menge Leute interessiert.



Es ist für einen Leihen schwer so etwas um zu setzen aber ich versuchs euch mal zu erklären.

- Design aussuchen
- Felgendurschmesser messen
- im Computer 1 zu 1 setzen 
- ab an den Digitaldrucker und drucken
- nach einer trockenzeit von 24h wird alles Laminiert (ist wie ein klarlack beim Auto)
- danach kommt die Folie in den Plotter und wird konturgetreu ausgeschnitten
- jetzt gehts ans kleben d.h. Felgen werden unausgespeicht auf einen Tisch fixiert und von jeder seite mit den ausgeplotteten "Digital bedruckten Ringen" beklebt. das ganze 4x und schon ist ein individueller Laufradsatz fertig. Nachteil bei dieser variante man hat im scheitel der Felge einen ca 2mm Streifen, wo man die orginal beschaffene Felge sieht

Das ganze kann man umgehen indem man die "rohre" Felge beklebt. 
        -.....
        - Folie aufkleben
        - Speichen - Löcher ausschneiden
        - fertig

Vorteil, man sieht nichts mehr von der orginal Farbe.
Aber wer speicht den schon seine Felgen aus um sie zu bekleben!?


----------



## shocked (2. Juli 2010)

hätte mich interessiert, wie dann "altes" noch schwarzes bike mit felgen in dem grün der decals ausgesehen hätte 


aber ich glaub schon anhand deines "neuen" bikes zu erahnen, dass du nicht so aufs thema neon stehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi81 (2. Juli 2010)

shocked schrieb:


> hätte mich interessiert, wie dann "altes" noch schwarzes bike mit felgen in dem grün der decals ausgesehen hätte
> 
> 
> aber ich glaub schon anhand deines "neuen" bikes zu erahnen, dass du nicht so aufs thema neon stehst




6 Monate lang schon, aber dann...


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juli 2010)

Gerade von der Arbeit wieder zu Hause 

Endlich mal SCHWARZE Mono Schreiben, SCHWARZE SL Spanner, XTR Kurbel
Eggbeater SL noch ohne Ti-Gedöns.

Ja es fehlt noch eine zweite Ultimate  bin dabei....
Kurbel wird wohl auch noch auf 2-Fach umgebaut...


----------



## christophersch (3. Juli 2010)

looks fast!

Christopher


----------



## T!ll (3. Juli 2010)

einfach schön!


----------



## Raesfeld (3. Juli 2010)

HOT!!! Bekommst du die Naben vielleicht noch irgendwie in Schwarz?


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> HOT!!! Bekommst du die Naben vielleicht noch irgendwie in Schwarz?


 

Ich find die REBA iwie nich passend. Die ist mir zu... "rund". Der Rahmen ist für mich mit klaren Linien versehen und die Gabel eben so "organisch". Ein SID/REBA 2010er Casting würde wohl besser passen (optisch!!!). Aber es lässt sich sicher gut fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juli 2010)

Also ne aktuelle SID Team oder WC folgt sicherlich  !!!
Wobei ich aus technischen und optischen Gründen kalr zur WC tendiere, da die neuen TEAM nur noch ein komplett schwarz oder weiss sind.

Bei en Naben hab ich mich bei dem SCALE Ltd. umgeschaut, die haben die 240s in Gold/Schwarz was man so aber nich bei DT Swiss als Dekorkit bekommt.
Müsste man sich selbst plotten 

Goldene Folie wird bestellt! Sonst wird die rote einfach enfernt 

Schönes Wochenende!!! Achja...


.....* 4 : 0 *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## erkan1984 (3. Juli 2010)

Das Joch an der Sattelstütze sieht bescheiden aus, ne Thomson würde da Imho besser aussehen-
aber sonst TOP


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> SCHWARZE Mono Schreiben


Wieso das? Die sind doch gerade in den kleinen Durchmessern deutlich schwerer als andere Fabrikate. "Nur für die Optik" würde eigentlich nicht zum Rest des Aufbaus passen!


----------



## shortygonzalez (5. Juli 2010)

Ihr Fetischisten!


----------



## chaz (5. Juli 2010)

Für 40 Gramm Gewichtersparnis würden manche ihre Oma verkaufen...


----------



## shortygonzalez (5. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Für 40 Gramm Gewichtersparnis würden manche ihre Oma verkaufen...



Also mein Bike hat im letzten Jahr 1,5 Kilo zugenommen.


----------



## -Soulride- (5. Juli 2010)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> Also mein Bike hat im letzten Jahr 1,5 Kilo zugenommen.



Na wenn du dafür 1,5 Kilo abgenommen hast stimmts "Systemgewicht" ja wieder


----------



## zeuss_79 (5. Juli 2010)

hallo leute.... habe mein bike vom pulverer wieder und hab blööööööderweise die wippe mit pulvern lassen.
nun brauche ich dringendst eine wippe fürs nerve am 9.0 aus 2009!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
woher bekomm ich die???
mir schmezt das herz, beim anblich, dass mein schätzchen in der garage liegt und nicht zusammengebaut werden kann, weil nix mehr paßt.
bitte um hilfe, bitte!! 
habt vielen dank
andre...


----------



## T!ll (5. Juli 2010)

welche Farbe isses denn geworden? Schleif die Wippe doch einfach ab falls du keinen Ersatz bekommst. Ansonsten mal bei Canyon fragen ob die sowas als Ersatzteil da haben


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wieso das? Die sind doch gerade in den kleinen Durchmessern deutlich schwerer als andere Fabrikate. "Nur für die Optik" würde eigentlich nicht zum Rest des Aufbaus passen!



Nicht wirklich.... beide jeweils 84gr.
Die normalen X2 in rot haben 90gr.+ gewogen.

Und das alte Design sieht eh schicker aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeuss_79 (5. Juli 2010)

das problem ist, dass sich um die lagersitze die pulverüberschüße kaum entfernen lassen...also lager sind drin doch rundherum bekommt man es kaum so genau runter... hier gehts leider um zehntelmillimeter...

farbe ist..... 5025.. ein enzianblau perl metallic....superfett...


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.... beide jeweils 84gr.
> Die normalen X2 in rot haben 90gr.+ gewogen.


Oha! Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Scheiben im 180er Bereich schwerer waren als die alten Formula Scheiben, erst ab 200 waren die Floatings leichter. Kann natürlich ein Trugschluss sein, wenn man es auf noch kleinere übertragen will 




ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Und das alte Design sieht eh schicker aus


Aber sowas von!  Ich hab selbst noch eine alte Mono M4 mit genau doesen Scheiben  Aber nicht an einem Canyon, darf also hier nicht rein


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. Juli 2010)

mach mal ein bild von dem rahmen in der farbe...würd ich gern mal sehen!
danke


----------



## Werner Amort (6. Juli 2010)

feierabendrunde von heute


----------



## decline (6. Juli 2010)

haha... mein erster gedanke war: "was für ein schöner see auf dem foto!"


----------



## T!ll (7. Juli 2010)

Ich wünschte ich hätte auch so eine Gegend vor der Haustür 
Aber meine Abendrunden sind auch ganz nett =)


----------



## fussmensch (7. Juli 2010)

Bilder vom Torque Trailflow auf dem Blog eines Freundes, mehr Bilder und Test folgen.
http://www.airfreshing.com/2010/07/04/canyon-torque-7-0-trailflow.html


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juli 2010)

OMG!!  Ich finde weiße Parts ja generell nicht so hübsch, aber an DEM (ansich wunderschönen!) Rad sieht besonders scheusslich aus


----------



## unchained (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe fertig. Vorläufig.









geht nach vorn wie hulle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dingsdaa (8. Juli 2010)

nur zwei worte: sehr heiß!!!


----------



## chaz (8. Juli 2010)

Wirklich schön.


----------



## knuspi (8. Juli 2010)

Wow, sieht klasse aus. Dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Renner  Hast du mal gewogen?


----------



## unchained (8. Juli 2010)

Bewegt sich im unteren Bereich der 9Kg-Marke. Genaues Gewicht gibts, wenn der Speedneedle drauf ist.

Das gewicht versteht sicht mit allen Flaschen und Flaschenhaltern und beiden Pedalen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juli 2010)

Eine Perle! 

btw: schicke Barplugs


----------



## renderscout (8. Juli 2010)

... nach dem Blitzblanken Dingens hau ich mal meinen treuen aber dreckigen Begleiter rein... 







@Unchained,
schickes Teil, aber leider weiss... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockthetrails (8. Juli 2010)

unter dreckig versteh ich aber was anderes

beides geile geräte


----------



## renderscout (8. Juli 2010)

rockthetrails schrieb:


> unter dreckig versteh ich aber was anderes
> 
> beides geile geräte




War die Schokoladenseite mit Handy... Ich meinte eher staubig...


----------



## .t1mo (8. Juli 2010)

Ganz ganz toll unchained aber das war ja auch irgendwie klar


----------



## aibeekey (8. Juli 2010)

farblich perfekt wär das bike von unchained ja eigentlich mit ner tora 
gibts eigentlich irgendwelche hochwertigen gabeln mit chrom/silberfarbenen beschichtungen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juli 2010)

marx. schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich irgendwelche hochwertigen gabeln mit chrom/silberfarbenen beschichtungen?


Sämtliche Marzocchi Gabeln mit Ti Federn z. B. ...ach so du meintest hochwertige, sorry!  Dann fällt mir nur noch die 40 vom Herrn Atherton ein. Dürfte in unchained's GC aber die Geo etwas versauen  Gibts halt in der Regel nur bei (schweren) Stahl-Standrohren -> Tora, Domain. Das bei MZ ist ja ne Nickel-Beschichtung oder sowas.


Eine einzige Sache gibts übrigens doch an dem Rad, die mir nicht gefällt... der Lenker wäre mir selbst für Straße zu schmal


----------



## decline (8. Juli 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Bewegt sich im unteren Bereich der 9Kg-Marke.



wieviel geld hast du in das bike gesteckt?


----------



## Cortezsi (9. Juli 2010)

@unchained:
Respekt - Absolut geil - das Weiß kombiniert mit dem Silber ist ein Traum.
Kann es mir leider nicht verkneifen und nimm's mir bitte nicht übel:
Dann kannst Du ja Deinen Putzfetisch ordentlich ausleben...


----------



## MUD´doc (9. Juli 2010)

Ich glaub, cortezsi, das Bike sollte man eher an die Wand hängen als Fahren 

Absolut leckeres Teil, unchained 
Die Vorspeise war schon schmackhaft, aber das Hauptmenue schlägt alles.
Die Speedneedle als Dessert ist dann die Kirsche auf der Sahnehaube 
hmmm, bekomme grad Hunger?!

Hey, renderscout. Fährste den Zwilling von meinem HT?!   Stark!


----------



## ChrizZZz (9. Juli 2010)

Einfach stimmig das weisse AL


----------



## unchained (9. Juli 2010)

decline schrieb:


> wieviel geld hast du in das bike gesteckt?



1/1/5 x die Abwrackprämie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (9. Juli 2010)

(1/1)/5 * Abwarackprämie 
1/(1/5) * Abwarackprämie 
Ich nehme an du meinst 1+1/5 * Abwrackprämie


----------



## renderscout (9. Juli 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ich glaub, cortezsi, das Bike sollte man eher an die Wand hängen als Fahren
> 
> Absolut leckeres Teil, unchained
> Die Vorspeise war schon schmackhaft, aber das Hauptmenue schlägt alles.
> ...



Bis auf den Sattel bestimmt, denn der ist von nem Ghost.... ;-)


----------



## Martina H. (10. Juli 2010)

@unchained:

sehr schick geworden - und mal nicht weiss schwarz


----------



## Terrier (10. Juli 2010)

Nach langer Pause nochmal was von mir ;-) 









ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden welches der beiden Bilder schöner ist,  da hab ich einfach beide reingestellt.


----------



## the donkey (10. Juli 2010)

Jetzt 2Fach FSA und XX sowie mit FOX Fit Gabel


----------



## unchained (10. Juli 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @unchained:
> 
> sehr schick geworden - und mal nicht weiss schwarz



Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2010)

Kleine Updates am Torque:

* neuer Lenker (Reverse fli bar xxl)
* neue Reifen (Schwalbe Wicked Will)





PS: @ unchained: die Barplugs sind mittlerweile verbaut


----------



## chaz (12. Juli 2010)

Berichte mal bitte über die Reifen, wenn du sie getestet hast.


----------



## unchained (12. Juli 2010)

Geiles Torque . Viel Spaß mit den Bar-Plugs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (12. Juli 2010)

mach mal bitte ein Bild von der Seite! sieht ja vielversprechend aus... ;-)
wenn du auf harten und leicht sandigen Untergründen unterwegs bist, sind die Reifen bestimmt ein Traum! 
aber doch sackschwer, oder?!
hauste


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Berichte mal bitte über die Reifen, wenn du sie getestet hast.


Ist gebongt! Ich werde am besten ein Review verfassen... auf die Reifen sind (neben mir ) schon einige gespannt.




unchained schrieb:


> Geiles Torque . Viel Spaß mit den Bar-Plugs


Dankeschön! 
Bild-Update vom anderen Rad mit den Plugs kommt demnächst 




christophersch schrieb:


> mach mal bitte ein Bild von der Seite! sieht ja vielversprechend aus... ;-)


Sie wünschen - wir spielen 








christophersch schrieb:


> wenn du auf harten und leicht sandigen Untergründen unterwegs bist, sind die Reifen bestimmt ein Traum!
> aber doch sackschwer, oder?!


Genau dafür hab ich mir die auch zugelegt. Ich fahre eigentlich das ganze Jahr und überall auf Muddy Maries, passt auch prima zu den Böden im heimischen Wald. Beim letzten Besuch in Lac Blanc sind mir die allerdings auf den harten, staubigen Streckenabschnitten ausserhalb des Waldes in den Kurven teilweise ziemlich leicht ausgebrochen, mal sehen, ob der Willy das besser kann  Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die vielleicht auch eine leicht rollende Alternative zum Touren sein könnten, die Mittelstollen sehen jedenfalls stark danach aus und die Betty stinkt im Vergleich zur Mary ziemlich ab und rollt auch kaum besser.
Ist übrigens die FR-Version, die in etwa gleich viel wiegt wie die Mary. In meinem Fall der vordere Gooey Gluey 915g (die GG sind ja meistens etwas schwerer) und der Tipple Nano 833g.


----------



## huko (15. Juli 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Jetzt 2Fach FSA und XX sowie mit FOX Fit Gabel



hallo,

wie ich sehe hast du auch den Dämpefer gewechselt...wie ist der DT Swiss im Einsatz?

Gruß huko


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Juli 2010)

Erstmal das letzte Foto mit meinem ESX für die nächste Zeit.
Werde den Wald und dessen Wege mit dem Bike meiden. 
Diese Bremsen-Mistviecher sind mittlerweile zahlreich und recht
agressiv geworden (nach 2 Touren zig Stiche ), so dass ich die 
Trails mit dem Fully links liegen lasse und stattdessen mit dem 
HT die Straßen und Feldwege unsicher machen werde


----------



## tiss79 (15. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kleine Updates am Torque:
> 
> * neuer Lenker (Reverse fli bar xxl)



@`Smubob´: Sehr schicker Lenker, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Und die Griffe sind eh geil  aber nur weil ich sie auch fahre .

So auch ein kleines Update von mir, nach ca. einem Monat. Ich hab dem Schätzchen eine Kind Shocke gegönnt.





Ich war mir ja bisher net sicher, ob ich so ein Ding wirklich brauche. aber alleine nach dem ersten Test"rollen" find ich das Teil echt stark.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## the donkey (15. Juli 2010)

Ich kann mir nix anderes Vorstellen!
Hatte zuvor einen RP23 und einer Monarch sowie Ario testweise verbaut.
Er arbeitet wenn er soll und ansonsten bewegt er sich minimal.



huko schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wie ich sehe hast du auch den Dämpefer gewechselt...wie ist der DT Swiss im Einsatz?
> 
> Gruß huko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (16. Juli 2010)

Original ist nur noch Dämpfer und Sattel/Sattelstütze.


----------



## unchained (17. Juli 2010)




----------



## Raesfeld (18. Juli 2010)

Die roten Decals auf dem Lenker würde ich aus optischen Gründen noch entfernen, ansonsten ist das Teil einfach Hammer.

Abgesehen von den Flaschenhaltern, aber da rede ich ja gegen eine Wand


----------



## christophersch (18. Juli 2010)

das Bike ist echt nett!...aber der Turbo!!!!! verdammt, den will ich!! 
(ist doch ein Turbo,oder?)
hauste

Christopher


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Juli 2010)

*Fährt jemand ein Nerve in weiß mit weißen LRS?
Ich würde gern mal wissen wie das aussieht.

Greets

Nerve AM 5.0 mit weißem Vorbau und schwarzen Decals










*


----------



## decline (18. Juli 2010)

Raesfeld schrieb:


> Die roten Decals auf dem Lenker würde ich aus optischen Gründen noch entfernen, ansonsten ist das Teil einfach Hammer.
> 
> Abgesehen von den Flaschenhaltern, aber da rede ich ja gegen eine Wand



das unterschreib ich jetzt mal so!


und hörnchen! wo sind die verdammten hörnchen??????


----------



## ChrizZZz (18. Juli 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> *Fährt jemand ein Nerve in weiß mit weißen LRS?
> Ich würde gern mal wissen wie das aussieht.
> 
> Greets
> ...



Weisse Felgen wären vielleicht too much.
Aber weisse Naben und/ oder Speichen müssten klar gehen


----------



## rob acid (18. Juli 2010)

so siehts aus ,mit weißen laufrädern


----------



## kNiRpS (18. Juli 2010)

also mir gefällts  (vermutlich weil mein torque auch soviel weiß hat  )


----------



## baatz (18. Juli 2010)

mein (fast) neuer ES 9.0 Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (18. Juli 2010)

baatz schrieb:


> mein (fast) neuer ES 9.0 Aufbau



Schöner Aufbau, was bringt es auf die Waage?


----------



## baatz (18. Juli 2010)

so um die 15 - 16 kg, mit starker Tendenz zu der 16


----------



## buheitel (19. Juli 2010)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> *Fährt jemand ein Nerve in weiß mit weißen LRS?
> Ich würde gern mal wissen wie das aussieht.
> 
> 
> *



ich habe mir den schwarzen LRS mit eigenen decals befummelt a la Crossmax.





wäre ja ne Alternative zu ganz weißen Felgen.


----------



## decline (19. Juli 2010)

rob acid schrieb:


> so siehts aus ,mit weißen laufrädern



mit schwarzem canyon-schriftzug würds perfekt aussehen! sonst top!


----------



## InFLiCT (19. Juli 2010)

sooo gestern mal eine kleine ausfahrt gemacht... 
ist zwar kein reines canyon bild aber ich hoffe es geht trotzdem klar


----------



## .t1mo (19. Juli 2010)

Hier nochmal eins von meinem Hobel. Diesmal von der Seite um das zu erkennen was dran ist. Das Bild ist s/w weil das Licht einfach nicht schön war...


----------



## unchained (19. Juli 2010)

Dreh mal den Vorbau um


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Juli 2010)

An Reifen, Pedalen und Vorbaulänge erkannt man, dass du nicht gerade downhilllastig bist. Daher: volle Zustimmung @ unchained! Vorbau umdrehen, zumindest fürs Foto


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2010)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Original ist nur noch Dämpfer und Sattel/Sattelstütze.


Schade eigentlich, gerade beim Dämpfer wäre mit einem RP23 noch deutlich was zu holen! 
Wieso eigentlich eine Code? Fährst du regelmäßig Abfahrten von >500Hm am Stück oder ist dein Körpergewicht 3-stellig...? 




unchained schrieb:


> Dreh mal den Vorbau um


Wozu das? Für mehr Kreuzschmerzen und weniger Bergab-Tauglichkeit? 


Kurzer erster Bericht zu den Wicked Will (da hier gefragt wurde):
Ich glaube, ich habe genau das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe  Der Reifen rollt extrem gut, bergauf wie bergab. Ich war auf den Abfahrten an mehreren Stellen überrascht, wie schnell ich war, obwohl ich nicht mehr getreten hatte als sonst. Bremstraktion ist gut, selbst auf den recht weichen Böden in meinen heimischen Wäldern kaum schlechter als die Mary und deutlich besser als die Betty. Das einzige, wo man etwas aufpassen muss ist die Seitenführung in den Kurven. Wo die Mary sehr zahm und ohne viel Druck wie auf Schienen ums Eck zirkelt will der Will etwas mehr gedrückt werden, dann ist der Grip aber auch astrein - also nicht schlechter, nur anders.
Meine Meinung: für noch weichere Böden und Matsch ganz klar keine Alternative zur Mary - soll er ja auch nicht. Die Betty schlägt er dafür in JEDER Hinsicht - Rollwiderstand, Bremsen, Kurven; Gewicht ist quasi identisch. Ich war von der Betty im Vergleich zur Mary eh extrem enttäuscht, da sie bei den Luftdrücken, die ich fahre nicht spürbar besser rollt als die Mary, eine bescheidene Bremstraktion hat und auch in den Kurven deutlich früher aufgibt. Also ich kann den "abgefahrenen Willy" bisher echt empfehlen. Bikepark-Test folgt...
(Alle 3 erwähnten Reifen habe ich jeweils in der Ausführung FR / 2.35 / GG vorne + TNC hinten getestet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (19. Juli 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Dreh mal den Vorbau um





Raesfeld schrieb:


> An Reifen, Pedalen und Vorbaulänge erkannt man,  dass du nicht gerade downhilllastig bist. Daher: volle Zustimmung @  unchained! Vorbau umdrehen, zumindest fürs Foto





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wozu das? Für mehr Kreuzschmerzen und weniger  Bergab-Tauglichkeit?



Ich bin schon seit Wochen/Monaten am überlegen ob ichs mal versuchen soll. Ich bin mir aber auch bezüglich der Optik nicht so ganz sicher ob es mir gefallen würde. Toll wäre ein Syntace Vorbau mit 0°.

Auch, wenn der Aufbau vllt. anderes vermuten lässt, fahre ich auch gern den Berg den ich mir erkämpft habe wieder runter (eventuell auch auf der anderen Seite) und auch wider sämtlicher Vorurteile geht das sowohl mit den Reifen als auch den Pedalen und dem langen Vorbau sehr sehr gut. Natürlich ist es kein Federwegsmonster aber auf technischen Berabpassagen macht es mir sehr sehr viel Spass


----------



## Raesfeld (19. Juli 2010)

Naja, mit den Pedalen bin ich sogar im Bikepark in Willingen gewesen!
Anschließend jede Menge Lagerspiel 

Probier es doch einfach mal mit dem Vorbau! Ist ja geschraubt und nicht genietet 
Kannst in 2 Minuten wieder umdrehen falls es dir nicht passt.


----------



## .t1mo (19. Juli 2010)

Testen werde ich es auf jeden Fall einmal. Lässt mir ja selbst keine Ruhe 

btw. wer beim Radfahren Rückenschmerzen bekommt sollte vllt. über Muskelaufbau am unteren Rücken, durch's Schwimmen beispielsweise, nachdenken.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> btw. wer beim Radfahren Rückenschmerzen bekommt sollte vllt. über Muskelaufbau am unteren Rücken, durch's Schwimmen beispielsweise, nachdenken.


Das war nur eine leicht sarkastische Bemerkung wegen der dadurch steigenden Sattelüberhöhung. Halte ich an jeglichgem Geländefahrrad einfach für unbequem  Die dadurch entstehende Haltung des Nackens wäre für mich jenseits von Gut und Böse...

Und ja, ich hab schwache Rückenmuskeln, kriege aber weder aufm Freerider, noch aufm Straßenrenner (sogar MIT ein Wenig Sattelüberhöhung! ) und genausowenig aufm MTB-Hardtail Rückenschmerzen beim Fahren.


----------



## rockthetrails (19. Juli 2010)

also ich hab schon nach ner zeit bergauf mit hohem sattel ziehmliche rückenschmerzen, dann fahr ich aber viel aufrechter und es geht wieder

schwimmen wär was ! schadet ja nichts, das mal auszuprobieren


----------



## Sharky172 (19. Juli 2010)

Hier mein AM 7.0 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (19. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, gerade beim Dämpfer wäre mit einem RP23 noch deutlich was zu holen!
> Wieso eigentlich eine Code? Fährst du regelmäßig Abfahrten von >500Hm am Stück oder ist dein Körpergewicht 3-stellig...?



Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich bisher noch kein Problem gehabt. Da ich eh meistens nur sehr technische Trails fahre, wo der Dämpfer meines Erachtens nicht so wichtig ist wie andere Dinge, habe ich da über einen Tausch noch nie nachgedacht.

Die Code fahre ich wegen ihrer genialen Dosierbarkeit. Die Formula The One hatte ständig wandernde Druckpunkte und dosieren konnte man sie nur sehr schlecht im Vergleich zur Code.
Im technischen Gelände ist für mich eine gute Bremse das aller wichtigste.


----------



## unchained (19. Juli 2010)

Gut das mit dem Winkel des Vorbaus ist Geschmackssache. Jeder so wie ers mag. Ich bin auch noch am überlegen ob ich mir noch nen Vorbau mit neg. Steigung zulegen soll. 
Rückenschmerzen habe ich durch neg. Vorbauten nie gehabt. Das Problem war mir so nie bekannt Michael . 

T!mo probiers mal aus. Wenns dir nicht gefällt baustes einfach wieder um.

PS @ Michael: Du kriegst noch eine PN. Ich hab dich nicht vergessen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2010)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Mit dem Dämpfer habe ich bisher noch kein Problem gehabt. Da ich eh meistens nur sehr technische Trails fahre, wo der Dämpfer meines Erachtens nicht so wichtig ist wie andere Dinge, habe ich da über einen Tausch noch nie nachgedacht.


In dem Fall hast du natürlich Recht, da gibt es wesentlich wichtigeres als den Dämpfer.




sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Die Code fahre ich wegen ihrer genialen Dosierbarkeit. Die Formula The One hatte ständig wandernde Druckpunkte und dosieren konnte man sie nur sehr schlecht im Vergleich zur Code.
> Im technischen Gelände ist für mich eine gute Bremse das aller wichtigste.


Klar, ne gute Bremse ist das A und O. Ich komme mit meiner The One bisher sehr gut klar... ist wohl ein ziemliches Glücksspiel bei der Bremse. Eine Code würde ich mir allerdings nicht mal an einen DH-Bock schrauben - einfach egal wie zu schwer!  Dosierbarkeit finde ich bei der Code gar nicht mal sooo gut, mir wäre die zu bissig. Da war meine Hope ziemlich genial, nur leider für viele Hm an einem Tag (Bikepark etc.) einfach zu hohe Handkräfte.




unchained schrieb:


> Rückenschmerzen habe ich durch neg. Vorbauten nie gehabt. Das Problem war mir so nie bekannt Michael .


Wie geschrieben, mir ist so eine Sitzposition einfach zu unbequem. Mit so viel Druck auf den Händen und einem so abgeknickten Nacken könnte ich nicht lange fahren. Bin ja auch schon (fast) ein alter Mann 




unchained schrieb:


> PS @ Michael: Du kriegst noch eine PN. Ich hab dich nicht vergessen.


Eilt nicht!


----------



## sebot.rlp (20. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klar, ne gute Bremse ist das A und O. Ich komme mit meiner The One bisher sehr gut klar... ist wohl ein ziemliches Glücksspiel bei der Bremse. Eine Code würde ich mir allerdings nicht mal an einen DH-Bock schrauben - einfach egal wie zu schwer!  Dosierbarkeit finde ich bei der Code gar nicht mal sooo gut, mir wäre die zu bissig. Da war meine Hope ziemlich genial, nur leider für viele Hm an einem Tag (Bikepark etc.) einfach zu hohe Handkräfte.



Das stimmt wohl. Kenn auch ein paar Leute die mit der The One zufrieden sind, aber auch wiederum welche die unzufrieden waren.
Ich persönlich finde die Code gar nicht mal so bissig. Da ist die The One bissiger, dafür nicht so feinfühlig.

Nach längeren Abfahrten braucht man wirklich etwas höhere Handkräfte. So das einzige kleine Manko an der Bremse.


----------



## Floyd0707 (20. Juli 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

beim 24h Rennen..aber noch mit "alten" LRS


----------



## murtz (20. Juli 2010)

mein Nerve AM 7.0 im schicken grün


----------



## ohschda (20. Juli 2010)

Sharky172 schrieb:


> Hier mein AM 7.0 ....



Sag mal schnell wie der Sattel heißt, sieht auf den Ersten Blick schick aus. Könnte auch an mein Rad gut passen.


----------



## unchained (20. Juli 2010)

Die letzte Ausfahrt vor dem Anbau des Tune Speedneedle Alcantara


----------



## M3ph!st0 (20. Juli 2010)

mein neues endlich is es da und einsatz bereit 
Und gleich in Winterberg eingefahren


----------



## Newmi (20. Juli 2010)

@M3ph!st0
Wie macht sich die 180er bis jetzt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M3ph!st0 (20. Juli 2010)

das die Van 36 160 von 09 und die läuft gut


----------



## Sharky172 (21. Juli 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Sag mal schnell wie der Sattel heißt, sieht auf den Ersten Blick schick aus. Könnte auch an mein Rad gut passen.


@ ohschda

Sattel Syncros AM


----------



## Newmi (21. Juli 2010)

M3ph!st0 schrieb:


> das die Van 36 160 von 09 und die läuft gut



Da hab ich die Bilder wohl zu flott überflogen!!


----------



## M!ke (21. Juli 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Die letzte Ausfahrt vor dem Anbau des Tune Speedneedle Alcantara



Normalerweise hasse ich es Bilder zu zitieren, aber das Bike gefällt mir von mal zu mal mehr...


----------



## MelleD (21. Juli 2010)

Sieht sehr edel aus, gefällt mir sehr gut!!


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (21. Juli 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> Hab jetzt neue Bremsen und hab die Domain auf 180mm umgebaut


sehr schön
vorallem mit der Saint Kurbelgarnitur und den Bremsen 
Der Lenker find ich persönlihc passt nicht sooo dolle evtl. einen weißer wär farblich besser gewesen aber trotdzem sehr giel

mfg Rob


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Juli 2010)

Passende Sattelsütze und Pedale im Ton des Lenkers wäre nice!!!!


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Juli 2010)

@timothekid: schickes ding, aber verleg mal deine vordere bremsleitung noch richtig  also zwischen gabel und laufrad, nicht außen entlang.


----------



## Tiger 2001 (21. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meins.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (21. Juli 2010)

jetzt noch der vivid air und dann


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2010)

@ RaceFace89: Nice one! 
Zum Thema Vivid: Welchen Compression Tune? Welche Feder? Wieviel wiegst du? Was fährst du? Zufrieden? Vergleich zum Evolver?

...1000 Fragen, aber geht ja schnell zu beantworten


----------



## timothekid (21. Juli 2010)

ja danke ich versuche eigentlich alles weiß zu vernichten.
Hatte vor den goldenen Atlas zu nehmen aber aus irgend einem Grund hab ich doch grün bestellt.
Leitungen werden auch bald gekürzt und richtig verlegt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> ich versuche eigentlich alles weiß zu vernichten.


 Kannst ja die Gabel irgendwann mal wenn eh ein großer Service fällig wird schwarz lacken lassen.

Ich finde die farbigen Parts am Cockpit gut. Der Lenker ist farblich recht dezent und die Klemmschellen als Kontrast passen astrein dazu. Die Pedale find ich mittelmäßig, stören aber nicht, weil sie recht blass sind. Ein goldener Lenker wäre zu viel gewesen! Zumal das Gold bei den Race Face Lenkern sehr gelb ist -> 3 total verschiedene Gold-Töne am Rad = bäh! Die Saint Parts finde ich jedenfalls auch absolut fett. Die Reifenwahl kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## unchained (21. Juli 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Sieht sehr edel aus, gefällt mir sehr gut!!



Vielen Dank. Jetzt mit dem heute eingetroffenen Speedneedle ists sooooo geil


----------



## RaceFace89 (21. Juli 2010)

@smubob
das is noch ein guter ohne diesen tune-schnick schnack,hatte den schon ne zeit drin 
feder ist eine 400er bei 63kg,wie ich finde perfekte allround-feder (enduro/bikepark)
also ich bin mit der performance des stahlfeder vivid mehr als zufrieden,das ansprechverhalten und die reserven sind unschlagbar!
gewichtstechnisch is er mit 756g auch nicht zu schwer 
vergleich zum evolver,der vivid spricht sensibler an und entfaltet den federweg geschmeidiger wie ich finde...
werde demnächst den vivid air reinhauen und dann mal schaun wies läuft,dann ist mein torque auch endlich komplett fertig....hoffe ich 

any questions?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timothekid (21. Juli 2010)

dann hab ich wohl doch glück gehabt das ich den grünen gewählt habe.
hätte eigentlich 2 ardent bekommen sollen aber der 2. ist futsch gegangen,
das hier ist die not lösund bis ich geld für neue habe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2010)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> das is noch ein guter ohne diesen tune-schnick schnack,hatte den schon ne zeit drin
> feder ist eine 450er bei 63kg,wie ich finde perfekte allround-feder (enduro/bikepark)
> also ich bin mit der performance des stahlfeder vivid mehr als zufrieden,das ansprechverhalten und die reserven sind unschlagbar!
> gewichtstechnisch is er mit 756g auch nicht zu schwer
> ...


Achso... dann bringt mich das in der Hinsicht (mal wieder) nicht weiter.  Das Torque liegt halt dummerweise genau an der Grenze :-/
Ne 450er Feder?? Ich hab mir für mich (67kg) mal eine 300er ausgerechnet 
Das Gewicht ist echt ok, gerade mal 255g schwerer als der Evolver. 
Hmm, das Ansprechen find ich beim Evolver eigentlich schon sehr gut und soft... etwas mehr Leben gerade im mittleren Federwegsbereich fände ich gut, da kann er doch nicht ganz verbergen, dass er ein Luftdämpfer ist - wobei ich wetten würde, dass er sogar besser geht als manche Coil Dämpfer. Und Manitou-typisch ist die Zugstufe etwas lahm, ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob mir das ein Tuning wert ist...
Wenn du den Vivid dann nicht mehr brauchst oder ihn mir mal ein paar Wochen zum testen ausleihen würdest, sag bescheid! 




timothekid schrieb:


> hätte eigentlich 2 ardent bekommen sollen aber der 2. ist futsch gegangen,
> das hier ist die not lösund bis ich geld für neue habe.


Ah, ok. Fährst du generell eher auf harten Untergründen? Weil sonst würde ich sagen, du verschenkst mit den Reifen massig Potential


----------



## timothekid (22. Juli 2010)

das meiste ist fels und trocken/staubige sachen. ab und zu auch waldboden.
also hab ich die will im visier


----------



## RaceFace89 (22. Juli 2010)

@ smubob

fahre nur ne 400er....war ein langer tag gestern 

ok,dann hab ich ja schonmal einen abnehmer,falls der air mir zusagt


----------



## InFLiCT (22. Juli 2010)

das dropzone mal auf seinem spielplatz...


----------



## steveo282 (22. Juli 2010)

Mal was anderes. Hab mein Helm geschmückt:


----------



## kNiRpS (22. Juli 2010)

yeah nice....erinnert n bisschen an tibors helm bzw den von BKM-SE


----------



## steveo282 (22. Juli 2010)

ja, hat mich auch auf die idee gebracht


----------



## .t1mo (22. Juli 2010)

Nachdem ich gestern im Keller war, weil ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten habe, und den Vorbau umgedreht habe hier mal das Ergebnis via Photoshop...





...wie sieht's aus, was meint ihr? Ob es gut fahrbar ist werde ich heute abend mal testen. Dürfte bergab dem ziemlich nahe kommen, wie es vor dem Gabelumbau von 80 auf 100mm war.


----------



## unchained (22. Juli 2010)

Geil . Probiers mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> das meiste ist fels und trocken/staubige sachen. ab und zu auch waldboden.
> also hab ich die will im visier


Ah ok, dann passts!
Ich hab die Will ja gerade drauf, hier aufm Waldboden funzen sie prima! Rollen 10mal besser als die Bettys und der Kurvengrip ist top. Test im trockenen/harten Gelände steht noch aus...




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> fahre nur ne 400er....war ein langer tag gestern
> 
> ok,dann hab ich ja schonmal einen abnehmer,falls der air mir zusagt


Hmm, trotzdem noch ein Unterschied zu der berechneten 300er... werd dann wohl eher mal ne 350er nehmen - oder einfach deine 400er testen


----------



## RaceFace89 (22. Juli 2010)

also wie gesagt, finde das das die beste allround-variante ist
finde es schön plüschig beim aufsitzen, er arbeitet sehr sensibel,reserven sind da und der mittlere federweg wird einfach super ausgenutzt...

das einzige was fehlt ist die schaltbare kettenführung, aber iwie funzt das nicht mehr,obwohl ich alle spacer draußen hab (kefü=shiftguide) dreht sich die kurbel dann nur noch schwerfällig...hast du nen tipp oder hat iwer einen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2010)

Ok, das klingt doch gut. Meld dich einfach, wenn der Vivid Air da ist 


Jap! Schmeiss die Shiftguide weg und hol dir die Stinger-E, die gibt/gab es auch für nicht-ISCG, war aber kürzlich nicht mehr lieferbar oder gar aus dem Programm genommen  ...notfalls mit ISCG-BB-Adapter. Die muss man zwar etwas bearbeiten, dass man den Arm weit genug hoch drehen kann, aber das ist eigentlich kein Act.
Beim alten Torque ist mMn alles Käse, was keine integrierte Lösung für Umwerfer UND KeFü ist!
Alternative zum Stinger-Gebastel: selbst bauen oder was von kuka-berlin basteln lassen.  Ein Kumpel von mir hat so ein Eigenbau Carbon Teil seit Jahren an seinem Torque und es funzt prima. Sieht dann etwa so aus:





Viel sieht man natürlich nicht, aber er hat kein Bild davon online, wo man nur das Teil sieht...


----------



## kNiRpS (22. Juli 2010)

was für nen sinn solls den bitte der austausch der shiftguide mit dem problem zu tun habe, dass sich die kurbel schwer drehen lässt? macht doch überhaupt keine sinn -.-
stinger funktioniert auch nicht besser!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2010)

Er hat ein altes Torque... d. h. er muss den E-Type Arm zusätzlich zur Shiftguide unters Tretlager klemmen, das wird schlicht und einfach zu viel sein! Ich hab mir so ähnlich an einem anderen Bike mit vergleichbarem Problem des Tretlager gekillt - das hat dann irgendwann wegen dem zusätzlichen Spacer einfach komplett gefressen...

Und ausserdem: Stinger wiegt nur ein Viertel der Shiftguide (!!), ist deutlich leiser und funktioniert nicht schlechter - noch Fragen?  Ich verstehe es absolut nicht, wie man sich ne Shiftguide kaufen kann... ausser vielleicht, wenn einem andauernd die Kette oben am Kettenblatt abfliegt


----------



## kNiRpS (22. Juli 2010)

ah okay, alles klar. dann einfach meinen post ignorieren  hab das mit dem alten torque übersehn.


----------



## RaceFace89 (22. Juli 2010)

es ist nicht alt....es ist reif 

du könntest es mir auch basteln und kannst dafür das torque mit vivd probefahren...du bastelst ja gern (deine gabel ist das beste beispiel)


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2010)

Aber nicht mit Carbon, das lass ich lieber andere machen, die das besser können  Frag mal bei kuka.berlin an, wenn der seine Klausuren hinter sich hat, wird der dir sicher gern was entwerfen! Seine Preise sind in Relation zur Qualität absolut i. O.


----------



## RaceFace89 (22. Juli 2010)

drück dich nur vor deiner verantwortung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankZer (22. Juli 2010)

so in etwa siehts dann auch mit einer passend angefertigten Grundplatte aus, mit einer 2mm Carbonplatte und ein bischen Geduld ist das kein größeres Problem.


----------



## Metty (22. Juli 2010)

Gestern angekommen. Ersten beiden Touren waren vielversprechend! Geiles Teil! 

Morgen bekommts noch neue Ergons spendiert.




Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 aus 2010


----------



## subwoofer (22. Juli 2010)

Metty schrieb:


> Gestern angekommen. Ersten beiden Touren waren vielversprechend! Geiles Teil!
> 
> Morgen bekommts noch neue Ergons spendiert.
> 
> ...



Oh mann,
das macht es nicht leicht noch länger wie ne woche auf das Bike zu warten!
und nach dem ich das Bild gesehen habe muss ich sagen:
Hammer Farbe!! Freu mich schon riesig darauf


----------



## Metty (22. Juli 2010)

Aber das Warten lohnt sich!!! Ich hab mich verliebt!


----------



## nidisticht (22. Juli 2010)

Hier mein Specki XC9 - 2010 - beim ersten Einsatz am Tegernsee Festival Wochenende... der erste Nobby Nic geht schon zu Neige - nach gerade rund 2 Monaten... aber es ist einfach herrlich damit auf den Trails zu surfen... GUT, dat icke so entschieden habe....






---





---

Specki´s  hat da auch seinen Ur Ur Ur Ur Ur Ur Ur Opa kennen gelernt - die beiden haben sich dann am Bierstand ewig einen abgelabert...
und ich konnte so Specki´s Einstand in den Bergen am Tegernsee mit 
einigen Hellen gebührend feiern 











So long & happy Trails wünscht Euch

Mail:   [email protected]
Web:  www.ritzel-sticht.de


----------



## kNiRpS (22. Juli 2010)

schönes gerät in schöner umgebung  grüße aus dem kochertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (23. Juli 2010)

Hurra! Erster Urlaubstag! 
Was tun?! Genau... Biken. Herausforderungen annehmen. Yeah!
Aber was?!?!
...
Da gibt es diesen Berg. Dieser Köterberg mit seinen 500m über NN.
Ich sehe ihn jeden Tag auf dem Weg zur Arbeit.
Ein Anlaufmekka für Motorradfahrer. Kurven und steiler Anstieg.
Jeder hier sagt, man müßte schon Bescheuert sein, da hoch zu fahren.
Die wagemutigen Mountainbiker mit x-tausenden Höhenkilometer im Jahr 
und weiteres fetten Tuningzeugs tun es.
Also, warum nicht auch ich ...?!

Das Ziel per Web anvisiert 

 

...und raus! 

  Na ja. Wie immer! Erster Urlaubstag und das Wetter ist mies... 



Der Weg dahin führt erstmaln nur über Teer 

 Keep rollin´rollin´rollin´



Tadaaa! Nach 25 km seh ich ihn! Der Berg mit seiner Sendeanlage. 

 

Nebenbei die ersten Anzeichen, dass der Sommer so langsam geht... 
Gemähte Felder 

 und 

 
(es heißt nämlich bei uns: "Nach Annentag ist der Sommer vorbei") Bei dem Wetter heute - jetzt schon

Kurze Pause vorm Anstieg (ungefähr so steil wie heute bei der Tour de France) 


Der Berg ruft: _Lebendig bezwingst du mich nicht!_" 

_"Ha!"_, dachte ich. 

Schaute auf mein williges Ross 

 und sagte beim Antreten "_*Köterberg or bust!"*_ 

Es gibt nach Teer, Teer und nochmals Teer - wirkliche Pfade kurz vor Schluss 

 

 

Und dann... *Kuck, Kuck* 

 ...die letzten Meter auf dem Wanderweg 

 

Das Ziel nach exakt 2 Stunden und 29,79 km 

 



Ps. Gut, dass ich nur das Handy als Cam dabei hatte. Die letzten 11 km
verkamen nur noch zur Regenschlacht. Die Digicam wäre abgesoffen.
Da hatte ich mit dem Berg und Sonnenschein echt Glück


----------



## unchained (23. Juli 2010)

Toller Fahrbericht


----------



## .t1mo (23. Juli 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern im Keller war, weil ich es nicht mehr ausgehalten habe, und den Vorbau umgedreht habe hier mal das Ergebnis via Photoshop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mich einmal selbst um noch den Nachtrag zu ergänzen. Ich bin gestern abend noch schnell die ersten 25km mit negativ montiertem Vorbau gebolzt...
Berghoch ist es erstmal die Wucht schlechthin. Es zieht sich meiner Meinung nach um einiges leichter.
Bergrunter ist es gerenell nicht ganz so tragisch. Alles noch im Rahmen mit der tiefen Front. War nichts dabei wo ich Überschlaggefühlte hatte obwohl ich mir ein paar fiese Stellen für den Vergleich ausgesucht habe.

Wird also so bleiben


----------



## unchained (23. Juli 2010)

Siehste


----------



## .t1mo (23. Juli 2010)

Oh ja und das ist auch gut so. Spukte mir ja schon ewig im Hinterkopf rum


----------



## Metty (23. Juli 2010)

Meine beiden zusammen... Das Nerve hat neue Ergons bekommen. Erst wars n Kampf die Canyon Griffe runter zu bekommen und dann ein noch größerer Kampf die Ergon Stopfen in den Lenker zu bekommen... Ich wär fast ausger.....


----------



## Cortezsi (24. Juli 2010)

Metty schrieb:


> Meine beiden zusammen... Das Nerve hat neue Ergons bekommen. Erst wars n Kampf die Canyon Griffe runter zu bekommen und dann ein noch größerer Kampf die Ergon Stopfen in den Lenker zu bekommen... Ich wär fast ausger.....



Mit was düngt'n Ihr die Geranien?


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. Juli 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Mit was düngt'n Ihr die Geranien?



Und was sagt die Waage?! 

Schickes Paar!


----------



## Script (24. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Torque Alpinist mit Hammerschmidt AM und SRAM X.9


----------



## unchained (24. Juli 2010)

So Kinder, Papa hat fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (24. Juli 2010)

Script schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Torque Alpinist mit Hammerschmidt AM und SRAM X.9



Ein Traum 

Mit einer 180er Talas wär´s dann perfekt


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Juli 2010)

Script schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Torque Alpinist mit Hammerschmidt AM und SRAM X.9



Richtig geil, laut Canyon Homepage *13,85kg*. Wie lässt sich das Bike denn auf Touren bewegen?













Mit den Nobby Nic in 2.4 müsste ich auf ca. 14,24kg kommen.


----------



## monkey10 (24. Juli 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Richtig geil, laut Canyon Homepage *13,85kg*. Wie lässt sich das Bike denn auf Touren bewegen?



Naja, durch Hammerschmidt und Pedale wird das Canyon Alpinist wohl schon um die 15kg wiegen. Bei entsprechenden Touren könnte auch die NN/FA-Reifenkombi an ihre Grenzen kommen 

Durfte jedenfalls den großen Bruder einen Tag lang in Saalbach in entsprechendem Gelände testfahren.







Unglaublich wie gut das Bike mit (nicht absenkbarer) Totem bergauf geht . Bergab machts im extrem steilen Gelände, bei schnellen verblockten Passagen, beim trialartigen Rumhüpfen und bei leichten Flowtrails gleichermaßen Spass.

Für meinen Wunschaufbau hätte ich lieber eine 180er Talas statt der Totem. Und eine Hammerschmidt AM würd mich eigentlich auch sehr reizen..


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Juli 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Naja, durch Hammerschmidt und Pedale wird das Canyon Alpinist wohl schon um die 15kg wiegen. Bei entsprechenden Touren könnte auch die NN/FA-Reifenkombi an ihre Grenzen kommen
> 
> *Also sind die Angaben auf der Canyon Homepage falsch?*
> 
> ...



Wie hoch ist denn der Rollwiderstand der Nobby Nic auf der Straße (im Gegensatz zu den Minion, falls jemand beide mal gefahren ist)?


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Juli 2010)

nein die angabe bei canyon ist nicht falsch. das alpinist hat ja normalerweiße keine hammerschmidt, sondern ne normale 3-fach XT. deswegen steigt logischerweiße das gewicht vom hier gezeigten alpinist.


----------



## monkey10 (24. Juli 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Also sind die Angaben auf der Canyon Homepage falsch?



Naja.. abgesehen von der üblichen leichten Abrundung von Zahlen  ist das Torque Alpinist ja ohne der schwereren Hammerschmidt ausgestatten und die Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich auf das Bike ohne Pedale

Man rechnet bei der Hammerschmidt etwa +1 kg. Wenn man das Torque ES8.0 und 9.0 vergleicht: Das 9.0 unterscheidet sich nur durch die Hammerschmidt AM und hat ein Mehrgewicht laut Angaben von 0,75kg. Die Pedale werden wohl auch zwischen 350-500g wiegen. Außerdem gehen die Hersteller beim Rahmengewicht auch meist vom kleineren (und damit leichteren) aus.

Egal. Entscheidend ist ja bergauf bei Enduros/Freerider v.a. die Geo. Und die ist IMHO sehr gelungen!!! Bin damit ca. 600hm auf größtenteils schwierigen Bergwanderwegen bergauf gefahren. Und dies ging wirklich besser als mit meinem Tourenbike. Hätte ich nicht geglaubt, wenn ich es nicht selbst erfahren hätte 

Bergab bin ich (dank Gondeln) knapp 2.800hm gefahren. Nicht verwunderlich, denn dort hat das Bike seine echten Stärken 



4Stroke schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn der Rollwiderstand der Nobby Nic auf der Straße (im Gegensatz zu den Minion, falls jemand beide mal gefahren ist)?





Ich tu mal so als würdest du die Frage ernst meinen: Der NN rollt natürlich viel viel leichter auf der Straße als ein Minion (Dual-Ply). Ersterer ist ein Marathon/Tourenreifen mit 645g in (2,4"), zweiterer ein reiner Downhill-Reifen mit 1200-1300g pro Reifen.

Durch die Geo und Federwegsreserven wird´s sich wohl jeder mit einem Torque früher od. später immer mehr in technisches Terrain wagen. Dafür ist meiner Meinung nach die NN/FA-Kombi nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## tiss79 (24. Juli 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn der Rollwiderstand der Nobby Nic auf der Straße (im Gegensatz zu den Minion, falls jemand beide mal gefahren ist)?



Ich nehm die Frage auch ernst . Ich fahr den Minion im Park sowie manchmal sogar auf "Touren", wenn ich zu faul zum wechseln bin. Der rollt natürlich wie ein Kaugummi auf klebrigem Bitumen. der Nobby hingegen, kommt bei mir sonst für Touren hier in der Gegend hinten drauf. Ist schon leicht, hat einogermaßen Volumen und rollt sehr vernünftig. Mehr brauch ich hier fast nicht. Leichter rollt wohl nur ein Semislick. Der Rollwiderstand und vorallem die Masse (rotierend) macht hier einen immensen Unterschied.
Wenn man das Torque für Touren als Trailbike sieht (was echt gut geht), dann ist der NN hinten gar net so verkehrt (hat halt kein Image).

Gruß


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Juli 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Ich tu mal so als würdest du die Frage ernst meinen: Der NN rollt natürlich viel viel leichter auf der Straße als ein Minion (Dual-Ply). Ersterer ist ein Marathon/Tourenreifen mit 645g in (2,4"), *zweiterer ein reiner Downhill-Reifen mit 1200-1300g pro Reifen.
> *
> Durch die Geo und Federwegsreserven wird´s sich wohl jeder mit einem Torque früher od. später immer mehr in technisches Terrain wagen. Dafür ist meiner Meinung nach die NN/FA-Kombi nicht wirklich geeignet.



Nein, der Minion mit einfacher Karkasse wiegt deutlich weniger.
Etwa 830g.


----------



## monkey10 (24. Juli 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Nein, der Minion mit einfacher Karkasse wiegt deutlich weniger. Etwa 830g.



Naja, den Single-Ply gibts leider nur mehr in 2,35". Dieser ist mit 52mm Breite schmäler als ein Nobby Nic in 2,1" (54mm Breite und 470g).

Ich will hier keine Reifendiskussion losbrechen. Aber 2,1er (NN/RR) haben in meiner Umgebung nur Racer mit 7kg Carbon-HT. Der 2,35 Minion hat ein Freund auf seinen HT für technische Touren (da sein Rahmen/Gabel keine breiteren Reifen zulassen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (24. Juli 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Naja, den Single-Ply gibts leider nur mehr in 2,35". Dieser ist mit 52mm Breite schmäler als ein Nobby Nic in 2,1" (54mm Breite und 470g).
> 
> Ich will hier keine Reifendiskussion losbrechen. Aber 2,1er (NN/RR) haben in meiner Umgebung nur Racer mit 7kg Carbon-HT. Der 2,35 Minion hat ein Freund auf seinen HT für technische Touren (da sein Rahmen/Gabel keine breiteren Reifen zulassen).



Und warum hab ich dann grad 2x Minion 2.5 Exo 1ply mit je 850g vor mir liegen? ^^


----------



## monkey10 (24. Juli 2010)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Und warum hab ich dann grad 2x Minion 2.5 Exo 1ply mit je 850g vor mir liegen? ^^



Dürften Restposten sein. Vielleicht kannst mir ja deine Quelle verraten (gern auch per PN). 

Danke 

PS: Hast die schon beschriebenen Durchschlagsprobleme bei niedrigen Reifendruck (0,8-1,5bar) gehabt?


----------



## tiss79 (24. Juli 2010)

Btw schöne Torques hier auf der Seite (@4Stroke, @monkey10, @Script). Die gefallen mir echt gut.
@unchained: Papa, das Kleine ist ja mal sowas von sexy . Man könnte auch sagen Eleganz pur.

Gruß


----------



## der.bergsteiger (24. Juli 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Dürften Restposten sein. Vielleicht kannst mir ja deine Quelle verraten (gern auch per PN).
> 
> Danke
> [/SIZE]



-> www.chainreactioncycles.com

Da gibts auch den Highroller 2,5 1ply sogar in Supertacky Mischung! Der ist sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## We the People (24. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Canyon GC AL 6.0, demnächst kommt noch eine neue Bremse und mal sehen wo es noch feintunig gibt ^^


----------



## off_by_one (24. Juli 2010)

Nochmal was von mir bzw. meinem AM  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (24. Juli 2010)

Dann poste ich auch mal 2 Bilder von meinem Hobel. Geändert wurden Vorbau, Schaltwerk, Kurbel und gezwungenermaßen der hintere Schaltzug =)
Optisch würde noch 'ne Schwarze Gabel passen, Lyrik oder ähnliches...
Demnächst wird noch nach einem neuen Sattel geschaut. Optisch würde mir der Spank Subrosa gefallen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Stacked (24. Juli 2010)

*Nobby Nick* 26 x 2,4 Zoll Triple Nano Compound 
Rollwiderstand *29,6 Watt*
(Bike 2/10)
----------------------------------------------------

*Maxxis Minion* Front 2,5 42a 
Rollwiderstand *68,3 Watt*

*Maxxis Minion* Rear 2,5 60a
Rollwiderstand *43,6 Watt*

(Freeride 3/10)
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## martin82 (24. Juli 2010)

geht der maxxis Minion in ein Torque ES 09 denn hinten rein ?


----------



## Napoli94 (24. Juli 2010)

also ich hab den muddy drin in 2,35 und wenn dreck drann klebt schleifts schonmal


----------



## timothekid (24. Juli 2010)

off_by_one schrieb:


> Nochmal was von mir bzw. meinem AM  :



wow. sehr sauber gearbeitet! gibts da irgend ein trick wie es am 
einfachsten geht? 
aufkleber kleben ist nicht gerade meine stärke.


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Juli 2010)

We the People schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Canyon GC AL 6.0, demnächst kommt noch eine neue Bremse und mal sehen wo es noch feintunig gibt ^^



gefällt mir echt gut, gerade weil es das günstigste AL ist und mit deinem setup echt racemäßig aussieht. diesbzgl. hast du anscheinend die racekings und den lenker neu drangemacht? das 6.0er wäre auch meine wahl und ich würde auch reifen und lenker als erstes tauschen 

is das größe L?


----------



## Strider (25. Juli 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ]Man rechnet bei der Hammerschmidt etwa +1 kg. Wenn man das Torque ES8.0 und 9.0 vergleicht: Das 9.0 unterscheidet sich nur durch die Hammerschmidt AM und hat ein Mehrgewicht laut Angaben von 0,75kg. Die Pedale werden wohl auch zwischen 350-500g wiegen. Außerdem gehen die Hersteller beim Rahmengewicht auch meist vom kleineren (und damit leichteren) aus.



Hm wenn man das AM9 HS und das AM8 unterscheidet sind es nur 500g. 1 KG kommt mit doch sehr viel vor.


----------



## We the People (25. Juli 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> gefällt mir echt gut, gerade weil es das günstigste AL ist und mit deinem setup echt racemäßig aussieht. diesbzgl. hast du anscheinend die racekings und den lenker neu drangemacht? das 6.0er wäre auch meine wahl und ich würde auch reifen und lenker als erstes tauschen
> 
> is das größe L?



Danke, freut mich das es dir gefällt jo ist die Größe L. bin 1.92 und komm super klar.


----------



## off_by_one (25. Juli 2010)

timothekid schrieb:


> wow. sehr sauber gearbeitet! gibts da irgend ein trick wie es am
> einfachsten geht?
> aufkleber kleben ist nicht gerade meine stärke.



leider nein 

die Buchstaben am Besten nicht direkt festbomben, damit man im Notfall nochmal neu ansetzen kann oder den Aufkleber noch etwas auf die nicht vollständig abgedeckten Stellen "verschieben" kann. 

Erst wenn alles abgedeckt ist, den Aufkleber (mit der noch nicht abgezogenen Folie) fest andrücken. Dann Folie abziehen


----------



## monkey10 (25. Juli 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Hm wenn man das AM9 HS und das AM8 unterscheidet sind es nur 500g. 1 KG kommt mit doch sehr viel vor.



Hmm.. Hab mir die das AM8 und AM9 HS auf der HP angeschaut. Die haben nicht die gleichen Bremsen (AM8: Elixir CR, AM9 HS: The One). Wenn man sich die bei Torque ES genauer anschaut unterscheiden sich diese nur durch den Sattel (ES8.0: NT1~295g, ES9.0 Shiver~250g).

Also müsste das Mehrgewicht einer HS AM = ES9.0 (14,15kg) - ES8.0 (13,40kg) = 0,75kg + 0,045kg (wegen Sattel) => *0,795kg Mehrgewicht zwischen HS AM und XT*... theoretisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strider (25. Juli 2010)

Na ja der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der the One und der Elixir CR sind auch nur so 50g oder so.
Das die hammerschmidt 600-800 Gramm mehr ausmacht mag ich ja glauben nur das Kilo kam mir etwas viel vor


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Juli 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> 1 KG kommt mit doch sehr viel vor.


Ist auch totaler Käse! Ich habe, als es bei mir um die Entscheidung ging, ob das Teil im Torque drin bleibt oder ungefahren ausgebaut wird, einen Gewichtsunterschied des gesamten Systems (inkl. Bash, Umwerfer...) von ca. 350g ausgerechnet. Bei mir ging es um die Hammershit FR im Vergleich zu einer Hone Kurbel mit Race Face Bash und SLX Umwerfer.


----------



## ohschda (25. Juli 2010)

Strider schrieb:


> Hm wenn man das AM9 HS und das AM8 unterscheidet sind es nur 500g. 1 KG kommt mit doch sehr viel vor.



Gab mal im Hammerschmidt Threat so ein Rechenbeispiel.
Unterschied zwischen 2fach Kurbel glaube XT oder so mit Umwerfer und Hammerschmidt waren glaube 680gr Unterschied oder so.
Musst mal schauen. Ich würde die Hammerschmidt auch nehmen wenn es 1kg wäre.
Bin seit letzter Woche doppelter Besitzer einer HS AM. Der Trend geht aber seit langem eh schon zur Zweithammerschmidt.


----------



## Stefan_78 (25. Juli 2010)

sorry für die Handybilder










@Metty...vielen dank


----------



## Metty (25. Juli 2010)

Entweder über das Symbol "Grafik einfügen" oder unter dem Bild steht "BBCode ein/ausblenden". Davon nimmst du dann den Url zu der Größe, die du einbetten möchtest, kopierst den in den Text und hast das Bild...


----------



## homerkills (25. Juli 2010)

@ stefan...

ist das eine folie im bremshebel??
schönes detail


----------



## mok2905 (25. Juli 2010)

hier mal mein neues Nerve XC 6.0


----------



## knuspi (25. Juli 2010)

Warum hast du die Reba gegen die Fox getauscht? Billig bekommen? Der wäre das XC7 doch günstiger gekommen?!


----------



## mok2905 (25. Juli 2010)

war schon alles so als ich es bestellt hab. war aus dem outlet mit geänderter ausstattung. ist auch das 2009er modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (25. Juli 2010)

@homerkills

vielen dank....war ein kreativeranfall von mir!*lach*
hab mir gedacht das hat bis jetzt keiner!
habe mir auf der arbeit Aufkleber(nicht mit nem Plotter) gedruckt und sie in die Bremshebel geklebt....Links mein Vorname...rechts mein Nachname und sie versucht so sauber wie möglich in meiner pause auzuschneiden!*hehe*....deshalb muss ichs wohl auch nochmal machen damit es sauber wird


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (26. Juli 2010)

Script schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Torque Alpinist mit Hammerschmidt AM und SRAM X.9



Was sind das für Pedale?


----------



## decline (26. Juli 2010)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Was sind das für Pedale?



sieht sehr nach "NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro" aus...


----------



## Vitrinenbiker (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier (auch wenn ich schon eine Zeit lang mitlese) und möchte mich und mein Bike hiermit vorstellen.
Da ich mein neues Canyon etwas verändert habe, bin ich gespannt auf eure Meinungen (wohlwissend, dass es Geschmackssache ist und es einigen "too much" sein könnte). Zu den Reifen siehe auch meinen Nickname ...aber: Ja, es wird auch gefahren


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2010)

Ein anderer Vorbau wäre nicht schlecht. Der Klotz sieht zum   :kotz:  aus.


----------



## ohschda (26. Juli 2010)

Vitrinenbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier (auch wenn ich schon eine Zeit lang mitlese) und möchte mich und mein Bike hiermit vorstellen.
> Da ich mein neues Canyon etwas verändert habe, bin ich gespannt auf eure Meinungen (wohlwissend, dass es Geschmackssache ist und es einigen "too much" sein könnte). Zu den Reifen siehe auch meinen Nickname ...aber: Ja, es wird auch gefahren


Prinzipiell okay, nur würden denk ich mal schwarze Reifen besser passen und der vorbau sieht für ein XC ein wenig zuviel nach DH aus (zu globig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## off_by_one (26. Juli 2010)

Alle Achtung! Mut zur Hässlichkeit 

Naja, ist ja Geschmacksache. Ich würde damit auf jeden Fall nicht fahren


----------



## Strider (26. Juli 2010)

pornös!


----------



## Schnuffi78 (26. Juli 2010)

mok2905 schrieb:


> hier mal mein neues Nerve XC 6.0


 
Schönes Rad! Nur derjenige, der die die Pedale eangeschraubt hat, ist ja wohl blind. Geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Juli 2010)

Wenn der Goldton mal eher Richtung Kette gehen würde, wäre es noch erträglich, aber das Goldgelbe is zu krass. Und Vorbau halt definitiv am falschen Bike.

Reifen etc sind cool 

Nun hab ich auch meinen Rahmen umgeschraubt und _*weiss*_ absolut nicht was ich
mit meinen Bremsen machen soll^^ 

Zug hinten zum Schaltwerk wird noch durch nen schwarzen Yumeya ersetzt. Ebenso ist ein Superlogic Flat Bar auf dem Weg.
Stütze wurde durch ne Procraft ersetzt entdekor(ier)t und matt lackiert. Wenn ich noch schwarze KCNC Yokes bekomme wird der ganze Kram noch eloxiert und lackiert.. dann ist das glänzende da oben auch weg 

Ahja... Kurbel wird dann wohl evtl. auch noch schwarz matt eloxiert und mit FRM 2 od. 3-fach bestückt.







PS: Hätte nun noch 2 schwarze Aufkleber für den Oberohrstreifen
jeweils in Matt und Glanz abzugeben.... wer Interesse hat PN!!!


----------



## chaz (26. Juli 2010)

Weißen Bremssattel nach vorne....


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Juli 2010)

Das dachte ich mir auch schon. Vorerst wäre nen Juicy7 noch da.

Aber der Ultimate schleift vor sich hin. Weiss noch nicht ob da was anderes den Platz für finden muss.


----------



## Groudon (26. Juli 2010)

Eine normale Marta sähe sicher nicht schlecht aus in schwarz-silber.


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Juli 2010)

Nene silber kommt da nich dran 
Wenn dann ne schwarze... oder ne schwarze Ultimate... die wird einem ja hinterhergeworfen


----------



## M!ke (26. Juli 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Wenn der Goldton mal eher Richtung Kette gehen würde, wäre es noch erträglich, aber das Goldgelbe is zu krass. Und Vorbau halt definitiv am falschen Bike.
> 
> Reifen etc sind cool
> 
> ...



 Schaut super aus.


----------



## unchained (26. Juli 2010)

Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (26. Juli 2010)

hoffentlich gibt es von Conti bald ne Alternative für diese "grässlichen" Ballonreifen. das schaut jedesmal aus, als wäre an dem Laufrad Aerofelgen verbaut...
sonst ein schöner aufbau, evtl den Kettenstrebenschutz noch gegen etwas dezentes tauschen.
Ich hab da so ca 0,7mm Starkes Antikorissionsklebeband vom Bund super das Zeug


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Juli 2010)

Mmh..also das macht die Teile ja aus und hab mich sehr dran gewöhnt.
Ohne find ich es schlimmer


----------



## pjfa (27. Juli 2010)




----------



## .t1mo (27. Juli 2010)

Das Teil ist so geil ChrizZZz, sei froh, dass der weiße Lack nicht gehalten hat


----------



## TM1966 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich besitze zwar nicht ein ganz so tolles und ausgefallenes Bike wie Andere hier, dennoch stelle ich auch ein paar Bilder meiner Neuerwerbung ein.

Habe letzte Woche mein Canyon AM5.0 bekommen und noch folgende Änderungen vorgenommen :
1. Laufradsatz Mavic 721 mit Hope Pro II Nabe
2. Hope Tech M4 Bremse 203/185 floating discs

Die "alten" Laufräder sowie die Avid Elixir 5 habe ich dann meiner Tochter an ihr Focus Bike geschraubt.

Rahmengröße : 22"

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## kNiRpS (27. Juli 2010)

bremse und laufräder top! bike an sich auch...ABER MACH DIE HÖRNER WEG


----------



## TM1966 (27. Juli 2010)

ja, das mit den hörnern habe ich mir auch schon gedacht   ich glaube, die mache ich gleich wieder ab..
danke
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## buheitel (27. Juli 2010)

wieso abmachen? Wenn du damit klar kommst lass sie halt drauf. Ich lass mir doch nicht hier aus dem Forum vorschreiben, was ich an mein Rad baue. Allerdings sollte man sich dann überlegen, hier Bilder einzustellen. Denn solche Kommentare kommen mit Ansage.


----------



## Cortezsi (27. Juli 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ABER MACH DIE HÖRNER WEG



Blödsinn, bei richtigem Gebrauch unersetzbar im Uphill.
Schau Dir mal die Touren von Stuntzi aka Alpenzorro an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TM1966 (27. Juli 2010)

keine Sorge .. Mit den Kommentaren kann ich immer gut leben.. Ich habe da grundsätzlich meine eigene Meinung.. So ganz glücklich bin ich mit denen aber rein optisch nicht.. Ich werde mir da etwas anderes aussuchen.. 
Danke für Euer Feedback.. Wie gesagt.. Ich kann mit jedem Kommentar gut leben ;-)
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Saitam (27. Juli 2010)

Thomas, wie groß bist du, wenn ich fragen darf? Das AM in XL ist ja schon eine Hausnummer! 
Gruß Saitam


----------



## TM1966 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Saitam 
ich bin 1,94 m  gross. Das Rad ist schon eine echte Hausnummer, fühlt sich jedoch bei meiner Größe recht handlich an ;-)
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. Juli 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Das Teil ist so geil ChrizZZz, sei froh, dass der weiße Lack nicht gehalten hat


----------



## martin82 (27. Juli 2010)

mein Torque 2009, hat sich vor diesem Hintergrund das posen angefangen und wollte fotographiert werden


----------



## buergie (28. Juli 2010)

Was für ein geiles Bild der Hammer----

Ich hoffe mein nerve kann das auch mal sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (28. Juli 2010)

martin82 schrieb:


> mein Torque 2009, hat sich vor diesem Hintergrund das posen angefangen und wollte fotographiert werden



Geiles Bild.
Welche Tour seid Ihr da am Aletsch gefahren?


----------



## martin82 (28. Juli 2010)

Hab mir eine der SingletrailMaps für die Region geholt und ein paar Gondeln und Trails miteinander kombiniert die gut aussahen, war ne superschöne Tour und wenn man früh startet gibts auch kein Prob. mit Wanderern.


----------



## the.saint (28. Juli 2010)

was heißt früh?


----------



## FloImSchnee (28. Juli 2010)

Der Aletsch...
...ein Traum, muss ich auch unbedingt mal hin...


----------



## OetztalerMaidle (28. Juli 2010)

martin82 schrieb:


> mein Torque 2009, hat sich vor diesem Hintergrund das posen angefangen und wollte fotographiert werden


 
Aaahjaa.. sehr schön dort..


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Juli 2010)

martin82 schrieb:


> Hab mir eine der SingletrailMaps für die Region geholt und ein paar Gondeln und Trails miteinander kombiniert die gut aussahen, war ne superschöne Tour und wenn man früh startet gibts auch kein Prob. mit Wanderern.



War dann später viel los auf den Trails?
Auf alle Fälle, aber Glückwunsch zu dieser Tour - war bis jetzt leider nur zu Fuß dort unterwegs.


----------



## martin82 (28. Juli 2010)

@FloImSchnee, ich warte noch auf weitere 3000er Fotos... wie machen sich die Laufräder eigentlich so?


----------



## M!ke (28. Juli 2010)

@ChrizZZz: Für was ist der Kleber? Für den weissen Streifen?

Da es ne Galerie ist, hier noch ein paar Bilder unserer "5 Täler Tour"






















Das ganze ALbum der Tour gibts hier --> KLICK

Grüße

Mike


----------



## unchained (28. Juli 2010)

sehr geiles CF 9.0


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. Juli 2010)

M!ke schrieb:


> @ChrizZZz: Für was ist der Kleber? Für den weissen Streifen?
> 
> Mike



Jawohl fürs Oberrohr 


PS: Schönes CF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huko (29. Juli 2010)

the donkey schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nix anderes Vorstellen!
> Hatte zuvor einen RP23 und einer Monarch sowie Ario testweise verbaut.
> Er arbeitet wenn er soll und ansonsten bewegt er sich minimal.



hallo,

ich habe mir vor einer Woche das edle Stück(xm180) zugelegt...er arbeitet wunderbar...aber ich habe ein kleines Poblem...bei kleinen schnellen  schlägen ist ein klacken zu hören....bei deinem auch?Es soll angeblich normal sein.


----------



## mc.namara (29. Juli 2010)

M!ke schrieb:


> @ChrizZZz: Für was ist der Kleber? Für den weissen Streifen?
> 
> Da es ne Galerie ist, hier noch ein paar Bilder unserer "5 Täler Tour"
> 
> ...



Hallo Mike,

sehr schönes CF! Bist Du damit zufrieden? 

Wie ich sehe, wart ihr mit SchrottRox unterwegs, das war bestimmt ne tolle Gaudi.....

Salü, Mac


----------



## M!ke (29. Juli 2010)

thx, hab aber garnicht mal viel dran gemacht...

Ja, war sehr sehr spaßig die Tour... Viel Flow, aber auch ein paar technische Passagen...

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Ist kein Vergleich zu meinem anderen (GC Pro 2005). Geht einfach geil nach vorne.


Grüße

Mike


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. Juli 2010)

M!ke schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Ist kein Vergleich zu meinem anderen (GC Pro 2005). *Geht einfach geil nach vorne*.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Mike



Das kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## mc.namara (29. Juli 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen



Das hört sich doch gut an 

Bin seit kurzem im Club der Canyon-Biker (AL 9.0 SL) und überlege gerade, ob ich mir nun noch ein Rennrad zum Gasgeben zulege oder ein Carbon-MTB mit entsprechender Race-Ausstattung, da man ja doch gerne mal ins Gelände fährt 

Meine beiden Rotwilds (GT1 und R2 HT) habe ich verkauft, da mir diese leider nicht lagen. Irgendwie bin ich mit den Bikes nicht warm geworden.....

Das AL 9.0 SL ist ein super Allroundbike und macht bisher viel Laune....
Ich poste mal ein Bild, wenn ich ein wenig Zeit habe.

Salü, Mac


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (1. August 2010)

Habe heute eine kleine 25 Km Tour gemacht, unter anderem durch den Landschaftspark Nord. Dort wird schon fleißig für das 24 Stunden-Rennen trainiert.












Und das ist eine Dirtbike-Strecke, welche im Frühjahr genau vor meiner Haustür errichtet wurde, finanziert durch die Stadt Duisburg. Leider habe ich kein geeignetes Bike dafür 
Die dummen Drecks-Blagen haben leider schon viel zerstört.


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. August 2010)

ist die Dirt-strecke auch im Landschaftspark??


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (1. August 2010)

Nein.


----------



## DerMolch (1. August 2010)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Torque. Nachdem die letzten Teile getauscht sind bleibt es jetzt erstmal so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (1. August 2010)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Torque. Nachdem die letzten Teile getauscht sind bleibt es jetzt erstmal so



Nett nett...

Ein modifiziertes Playzone(?). Die Fotos haben leider eine schlechte Auflösung. Könntest nicht eine Teileliste der Änderungen preisgeben?

Was hast damit vor? Hast es für FR-Touren aufgebaut...?

LG


----------



## DerMolch (1. August 2010)

okay, jetzt mal mit besserer Auflösung.

Teile: 
Torque Playzone Rahmen 
Lyrik U-turn auf 175mm getuned
Elixier R
XT Kurbeln
X0 Schaltung
Spank Spike 777 Lenker
Easton Havoc Vorbau (original) + Sattelstütze (original)
Laufräder Alex FR30 mit Ringle Devil Naben (original)
Selle SLR
Maxxis Ardent FR 2.4

Ich fahre damit alles von Bikepark über Enduro und Touren. Ob kleinere Roadgaps oder mal die ein oder andere DH-Strecke - es läuft.
Es ist dank 16,0kg (incl. Pedale) noch halbwegs uphilltauglich und die Stabilität stelle ich bisher nicht in Frage.


----------



## klueny (1. August 2010)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> okay, jetzt mal mit besserer Auflösung.
> 
> Teile:
> ...
> ...


 

du meinst sun ringle *demon* naben, gell ?


...aber die grünen sterne wollen mir nicht gefallen


----------



## DerMolch (1. August 2010)

klueny schrieb:


> du meinst sun ringle *demon* naben, gell ?
> 
> 
> ...aber die grünen sterne wollen mir nicht gefallen



ja, demon - ist ja fast das gleiche ;-)

die sternchen hab ich heute draufgepappt. mir gefällt gut so.


----------



## MelleD (2. August 2010)

Find die Sternchen geil, hab auch welche dran, auch an der gleichen Stelle, nur in lila. 
War noch die Restfolie von meinen lilanen Canyon-Decals


----------



## NeroKnight (2. August 2010)

Duisburg wird nen spass jetzt am WE  Fährste da auch mit Ruhrpott-Biker ?
http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/photo/6oaSXc89_ZFqzcWg6CoWO4bkTYBgVOvMpEnEP6r6rvE?feat=directlink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (2. August 2010)

Ne ich fahr nur zum gucken hin


----------



## Napoli94 (2. August 2010)

Hier mal n paar Bilder von meinem Wochenend Ausflug ins sonnige Livigno


----------



## NeroKnight (2. August 2010)

Dann drück mir ma die Daumen siehst ja wenn mein weißes Bike vorbei kommt 
http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/photo/BnfiRNb5WYiuuG7H7ij-0YbkTYBgVOvMpEnEP6r6rvE?feat=directlink


----------



## MelleD (3. August 2010)

Der Wallride ist mal krass


----------



## Napoli94 (3. August 2010)

war aber eigentlich ganz leicht


----------



## MelleD (3. August 2010)

Das hättest jetzt nicht sagen sollen


----------



## Napoli94 (3. August 2010)

oh ja stimmt  aber die dh pasagen waren wirklich schwierig


----------



## Tim777 (3. August 2010)

Gestern am Winterstein, schöne Feierabendrunde, Kamera dabei, ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. August 2010)

sag mal hast du die kurbelarme der hammerschmidt abgeklebt? nach einer woche portes du soleil ist bei mir schon der halbe schriftzug weg...


----------



## Tim777 (3. August 2010)

na ja, fahre z.Z. sehr wenig, dann verteilt es sich noch auf vier versch. Bikes. Abgeklebt ist da nix, in der Nähe der Pedale geht die Schrift so langsam ab, was mich net stört, der Schrifttyp ist ja eher häßlich. Wenn ich die Zeit hätte, wären die Kurbeln schon längst gebürstet und versiegelt oder klar gepulvert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (3. August 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Gestern am Winterstein, schöne Feierabendrunde, Kamera dabei, ein paar Bilder:



Bist du öfters am Winterstein unterwegs? Könnten uns ja mal zum biken treffen. Mehr per PM


----------



## europa (4. August 2010)

Hier sind meine 2 noch vor der Saison.

Nerve XC 5.0: 
originale Deore Kurbel getauscht gegen SLX
Avid Juciy 3 getauscht gegen Elixir CR 185mm vorne und hinten

Ulitmate AL 9.0


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. August 2010)

@ Tim777: viel zu krasse Sattelstellung  aber sonst sehr schön schlicht - gefällt!


----------



## Tim777 (5. August 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Tim777: viel zu krasse Sattelstellung  aber sonst sehr schön schlicht - gefällt!



nee nee, passt sehr gut zum Bergabfahren , bergauf stelle ich natürlich anders, ist in meinem Album zu sehen.

Aber schön, dass es gefällt.


----------



## knuspi (5. August 2010)

Mal wieder was von mir.





Bergauf mit der Zugspitze im Hintergrund.





Am Seebensee. Im Hintergrund wieder die Zugspitze.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (6. August 2010)

Hey Matze, hast du neue Laufräder und Bremsen?   Cooles Panorama


----------



## knuspi (6. August 2010)

Ja, hab mir noch ein paar Updates gegönnt  Jetzt bin ich aber komplett zufrieden und es gibt (erstmal) keine Änderungen.
Die Bremse hab ich eigentlich nur gekauft, weil ich für mein Hardtail eine neue gebraucht habe. Die Oro ist jetzt also am Hardtail und das Fully hat eine Elixir CR Carbon bekommen


----------



## knuspi (6. August 2010)

Und nochmal zwei Bilder  Diesmal an der Rotmoosalm:


----------



## mc.namara (6. August 2010)

Tolle Bilder! Da möchte man am liebsten sein Bike einpacken und sofort abhauen 




knuspi schrieb:


> Und nochmal zwei Bilder  Diesmal an der Rotmoosalm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (6. August 2010)

.......da kann ich nur zustimmen!!!
...vielleicht nimmt er uns mal mit!


----------



## Saitam (6. August 2010)

Ja, das sind genau die richtigen Fotos um in Stimmung zu kommen für das hoffentlich bald wieder bessere Wetter. Gibt es eigentlich auch extra eine Touren-Galerie?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (6. August 2010)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ja, hab mir noch ein paar Updates gegönnt



Welche Laufräder sind das? Preis?



mc.namara schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!



... die du aber nicht nochmal zitieren musst


----------



## mc.namara (7. August 2010)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> ... die du aber nicht nochmal zitieren musst



Ach, die sind so schön, die kann man doch glatt doppelt anschauen 

Nix für ungut 

Salü, Mac


----------



## 13bb (7. August 2010)

Hier mal meine zwei.


----------



## Napoli94 (7. August 2010)

Oha die Totem kommt echt gut im Tork hab so noch nie gesehen krass daumen 
war es schwer die kefü dranzumachen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napoli94 (7. August 2010)

wie is die avid scheibe bei einer Formula bremse??


----------



## 13bb (7. August 2010)

Die Totem fährt sich auch super.

Die Kefü war kein Problem, mußte sie nur etwas mit der Feile anpassen, dass sie nirgends anschlägt. Hier im Forum gibt's dazu ne Beschreibung.

Hab hinten ne komplette Avid Elixir drin, die Formula hat ständig Probleme gemacht.

Cu


----------



## Napoli94 (7. August 2010)




----------



## Stefan_78 (7. August 2010)

... geputzt ;-)


----------



## Matzell (7. August 2010)

decals noch nicht drauf ?


----------



## knuspi (7. August 2010)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Welche Laufräder sind das? Preis?



Das sind die Laufräder.
Nur mit anderen Speichen (Sapim Race). Die gabs zusammen mit den Bremsen im Bundle. Musst mal auf der Seite rumschauen. Hatte am Anfang mit dem Freilauf ein paar Probleme und musste die Laufräder zweimal zurück schicken. Nun funkionieren sie aber tadellos und ich bin echt sehr zufrieden. Die haben auch einen schönen Sound 

Finds schön, dass euch die Bilder gefallen. Die Touren in Österreich waren auch echt super. Schade, dass ich ich 400 km entfernt wohne und nur im Urlaub dazu komme, in so einer Traumgegend zu biken.


----------



## Werner Amort (9. August 2010)




----------



## ohschda (9. August 2010)

So, Rad ist endlich fertig. Daher auch mal von mir zwei Bildchen.  Kleinigkeiten könnten sich noch ändern, aber im Großen und Ganzen war es  das.












...Und ich weiß, dass in meinem Pedal zwei Pins fehlen!!


----------



## Metty (9. August 2010)

Sehr geil! Einzig der rote Lenker ist mir ein wenig too much. Hammer Aufbau!


----------



## monkey10 (9. August 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> So, Rad ist endlich fertig. Daher auch mal von mir zwei Bildchen. Kleinigkeiten könnten sich noch ändern, aber im Großen und Ganzen war es das.[/IMG]



Super Aufbau 

so was in der Art hab mir auch überlegt. Könntest nicht eine Teileliste preisgeben und das echte aktuelle Gewicht?

- Talas 36 (RC2 2010?)
- ZTR Flow (Hope od. FunWorks?)
- MM & FA
- Cockpit (Vorbau? Raceface..?) 
- Pedale (welche?)

Was hat dir das Umrüsten gekostet (Info gern auch als PN)?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (9. August 2010)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Super Aufbau
> 
> so was in der Art hab mir auch überlegt. Könntest nicht eine Teileliste preisgeben und das echte aktuelle Gewicht?
> 
> ...


-Fox Talas 36 RC2Fit
-ZTR Flow mit Funworks 3Way
-MM Performance und FA Front hinten
-Cockpit:  Lenker:   RaceFace Atlas FR
              Vorbau:   original vom Playzone (Easton Havoc DH 50mm)
Bremsen: Elixir CR 203mm vorne und hinten
Griffe:     Superstarcomponents.com
Trigger Hammerschmidt X.0 und hinten X.9
-Pedale sind auch superstarcomponents.com

Umrüsten lief indem ich ein ES9.0 hatte und ein Playzone dazu. Jetzt sind alle "leichten" ES Teile am 2010er Rahmen und alle "schweren" Playzone Teile am 2009er Rahmen.
Dadurch habe ich ein leichtes Enduro mit 15,6kg inklusive Hammerschmidt und Muddy Mary und ein schweres mit 18,3kg für den Bikepark, mit dem ich letzte Woche auch in PdS war und ich kann nur sagen es fährt sich auch klasse, jedoch war unsere Tagestour damit schon etwas anstrengend.


----------



## monkey10 (9. August 2010)

Danke 

Dachte anfangs du hast ein Dropzone umgebaut. Aber bei genauem hinsehen bemerkt man natürlich die Hammerschmidt AM. Alles klar...

Interessant, dass du zwei Torks hast und das 160mm-Bike für den Bikepark verwendest.

Da du in der einzigartigen Situation bist, beide Torques zu fahren. Könntest du bitte einen Fahrwerksvergleich aus der Praxis berichten?

Bin nur kurz auf einen ES oben gesessen. Die Geo hat sich auf Anhieb gut angefühlt, im Gelände war ich aber nicht unterwegs. Das Torque Vertride hab ich ausgiebig getestet (hat sich in Saalbach ergeben). Hat mir sehr gut gefallen, obwohl ich anfangs nicht an ein 180mm-Bike dachte. Bin eher seltener im Bikepark, mehr auf alpinen Freeride und Vertride-Touren und brauche daher ein wendiges, agiles und verspieltes Bike, das auch zum trialartigen langsam Fahren geeignet ist.

Hat deiner Meinung nach das neue Torque einen Nachteil in diesen Gelände gegenüber dem alten?

LG


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2010)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Oha die Totem kommt echt gut im Tork hab so noch nie gesehen


Eine Totem ist mehr oder weniger Pflicht im Torque, wenn es zügig bergab gehen soll  ein Einbaulängen der 160mm Gabeln sind da einfach zu kurz = zu steiler Lenkwinkel (wenn man nicht nur touren will).




ohschda schrieb:


> So, Rad ist endlich fertig. Daher auch mal von mir zwei Bildchen.  Kleinigkeiten könnten sich noch ändern, aber im Großen und Ganzen war es  das.


Den Atlas hast du aber gewaltig gekürzt, oder? Der sieht so schmal aus...
Und ich finde, der rote Lenker passt perfekt!


----------



## Chrissel94 (9. August 2010)

ja mein pferdchen


----------



## Paco73 (10. August 2010)

Hallo Leute

Bin neu hier und Stelle mal mein neues Grand Canyon ein. Hab das Bike jetzt seit einer Woche


----------



## gasok.ONE (10. August 2010)

Paco73 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Bin neu hier und Stelle mal mein neues Grand Canyon ein. Hab das Bike jetzt seit einer Woche


noch ´ne menge potenzial, aber sehr gute basis...


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (10. August 2010)

Was sind das für Felgen? Wenn es das GC AL 6.0 ist müssten es laut Canyon.com Mavic Crossride Disc sein. Stimmt das?

Edt: Sollten denke ich die Red Metal 5 Disk sein.


----------



## mc.namara (10. August 2010)

Paco73 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Bin neu hier und Stelle mal mein neues Grand Canyon ein. Hab das Bike jetzt seit einer Woche



Sehr schönes Bike - Glückwunsch! Was hast Du denn da für rote Teile verbaut? Macht echt was her!

Salü, Mac


----------



## Paco73 (10. August 2010)

Ja das sind Fulcrum Red Metal 5 mit ner 11-32 Shimano HG61. Die hab ich erst grad gekauft und die Mavic Räder hab ich verkauft.

Rote Teile: Hope Sattelklemme, Tune Flaschenhalterschrauben, Lizard Skins Peaty Lock on Griffe und eine eloxierte Ahead Kappe.

Das Bike wiegt wie abgebildet 11,4 kg. Rahmengrösse ist L.

Den Vorbau hab ich durch einen Ritchey WCS ersetzt. Sonst ist alles noch Serie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (10. August 2010)

Bis auf die Bremse gefällts mir sehr gut, schon dezent und sehr schick.


----------



## mc.namara (10. August 2010)

Paco73 schrieb:


> Ja das sind Fulcrum Red Metal 5 mit ner 11-32 Shimano HG61. Die hab ich erst grad gekauft und die Mavic Räder hab ich verkauft.
> 
> Rote Teile: Hope Sattelklemme, Tune Flaschenhalterschrauben, Lizard Skins Peaty Lock on Griffe und eine eloxierte Ahead Kappe.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info. Da muss ich mich gleich auch mal ans Werk machen 

Salü, Mac


----------



## whigger (11. August 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> So, Rad ist endlich fertig. Daher auch mal von mir zwei Bildchen.  Kleinigkeiten könnten sich noch ändern, aber im Großen und Ganzen war es  das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geiler Aufbau, muss man schon sagen! Mit dem bike geht alles, egal ob hoch oder runter! Ich denke ich muss auch mal Bilder von meinem posten (also schick sie mir gefälligst!)



monkey10 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Dachte anfangs du hast ein Dropzone umgebaut. Aber bei genauem hinsehen bemerkt man natürlich die Hammerschmidt AM. Alles klar...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich kann hier an der Stelle auch für den Herrn ohschda antworten:

Das "alte ES", was ja auch 2010er Ausstattung war, hatte zwischenzeitig schon einen Evolver als Dämpfer rein bekommen und hatte somit 170 mm FW im Heck. Zum Fahwerksvergleich würde ich sagen, dass das neue Torque auf jedenfall DEUTLICH steifer im Heck ist. Ob das jetzt an der breiteren Wippe oder am X12 Standard liegt weiß ich nicht. Aber im direkten Vergleich ist das ES schon nicht gerade steif am HR. ohschda hatte dazu auch schon was im "Torque Threat" geschrieben. Antriebsneutral sind eigentlich beide, wenn der Dämpfer abgestimmt ist. Als das ES noch leicht und mit 160 mm Gabel aufgebaut war, konnten wir es ganz gut mit meinem Trailflow vergleichen. Mir kam es so vor, als wäre beim ES die Front ein wenig höher gewesen. Insgesamt saß man etwas höher auf dem Rad. Kann aber auch getäuscht haben, weil da noch ein anderer Vorbau drauf war. 180 mm Gabel konnte ich leider noch nicht den Berg hoch treten und habe nur den Vergleich bei den 160 mm Fox. Gestiegen ist keines der Bikes ohne Absenkung! Das Trailflow mit der Van klettert genau so gut wie das "Dropzone-Alpinist-Playzone-Deluxe" von ohschda mit der TALAS vorne drin. Lustig ist, dass er die Absenkung eh nie nutzt, weil das bike so gut den Berg hoch geht

Der User FloImSchnee hat auch nen sehr sehr geilen Aufbau mit einer Totem vorne drin und bewegt sich in den "richtigen" Bergen. Der kann sicher was dazu schreiben, wie sich das Torque mit 180 mm im alpinen Gelände verhält...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eine Totem ist mehr oder weniger Pflicht im Torque, wenn es zügig bergab gehen soll  ein Einbaulängen der 160mm Gabeln sind da einfach zu kurz = zu steiler Lenkwinkel (wenn man nicht nur touren will).
> 
> 
> Den Atlas hast du aber gewaltig gekürzt, oder? Der sieht so schmal aus...
> Und ich finde, der rote Lenker passt perfekt!



Der Atlas hat die vollen 785 mm Länge. Sieht vielleicht nur so schmal aus, weil es ein bisschen seitlich geknipst wurde... Farblich passt alles sehr gut, wie ich finde. Da hat ohschda wirklich Geschmack bewiesen und einen guten Berater gehabt


Sorry ohschda, dass ich auf die Fragen geantwortet habe. Ich denke aber, dass Du vor Donnerstag eh nicht dazu kommen wirst. 

Grüße nach Saudi Arabien, mein arabischer Freund!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. August 2010)

Paco73 schrieb:


> Ja das sind Fulcrum Red Metal 5 mit ner 11-32 Shimano HG61. Die hab ich erst grad gekauft und die Mavic Räder hab ich verkauft.



Bist du zufrieden?
Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich meine Mavic 317 Disc durch die Fulcrum ersetze.
Hat bei mir aber mehr optische als technische Gründe.


----------



## Paco73 (11. August 2010)

Die Fulcrum Red Metal 5 sind top für das Geld. Sie sind leicht und das matte Finish sieht Edel und teurer aus, als die Räder sind. Die Red Metal sind leichter als die Mavic die serienmässig verbaut waren und das Finish gefällt mir wie gesagt besser. Bis jetzt keine Probleme damit. Die laufen auch schön schnell


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. August 2010)

Wo hast du sie gekauft? Hab die hier gefunden, allerdings 2mal. Was ist der Unterschied?
https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...
U7SG11zdTXzFHkT3/zap2LQ5fybl7EEaiO1t7dtvmw== 
https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...
U7SG11zdTXzFHkT3/zap2LQ5fybl7EEaiO1t7dtvmw==


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (11. August 2010)

die Scheibenbremsaufnahme 6-Loch,oder Scheibenbremsaufnahme Centerlock!?


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. August 2010)

Welche Version brauche ich für mein 2009er Nerve XC 6.0?


----------



## Battler (11. August 2010)

Die Bremsen sind Avids, also 6Loch. Centerlock ist doch nur bei Shimano-Scheiben ?!


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. August 2010)

Man lernt jeden Tag was dazu. Danke


----------



## Battler (11. August 2010)

War eigentlich an Stefan 78 gerichtet, aber stimmt auch für dich


----------



## Paco73 (11. August 2010)

Ich hab die Fulcrum Räder und alle anderen Teile von bike-discount.de

Sind die 6-Loch.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. August 2010)

Da sind sie leider ausverkauft. Werde bei Bike24 bestellen.
Dazu dann noch dies http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=6832;page=1;menu=1000,185,191;mid=0;pgc=0 und das http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,185,191;product=8554


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. August 2010)

Felgenband brauche ich auch noch, oder?


----------



## Paco73 (11. August 2010)

Felgenband ist drauf und Schnellspanner sind auch dabei.

Brauchst nur deine Bremsscheiben dran machen und die alte Kassette, dafür hast du ja das Werkzeug bestellt.


----------



## Stefan_78 (11. August 2010)

Battler schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind Avids, also 6Loch. Centerlock ist doch nur bei Shimano-Scheiben ?!



gibts die avid Bremsscheiben nicht in beiden Ausführungen !!!

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...sscheibe-g3-cleansweep-185mm-centerlock-60519


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (11. August 2010)

Soll das eine Frage sein? Dann kommt an Ende des Satzes ein "?". 
Das sind aber nicht die Scheiben, die ich habe.


----------



## Kuntakinte3 (11. August 2010)

Hier mein Baby auf dem Eisjoch Süd-Tirol 2900m.

Anhang anzeigen Dok1.pdf


----------



## Iznogoud (11. August 2010)

hey das Eisjöchl. War letztes Jahr auch da. Geniale Tour!
Aber mit Hardtail war die Abfahrt bestimmt nicht so lustig.


----------



## Groudon (11. August 2010)

Würd gern paarBilder der Abfahrt sehen. ^^ Will sowas auch mal machen. =)

Aber was sind das für Schützer an den Standrohren deiner Fox?


----------



## STS-124 (12. August 2010)

Hi

Hier mal 2 Bilder von meiner 2009er AL 6 mit kleineren Umbauten (Sattelklemme, Pedale, Tacho und vordere Bremsleitung verlegt...)











nico


----------



## Kuntakinte3 (12. August 2010)

das sind extra neopren schützer, in jeden guten bike laden zu kaufen....


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. August 2010)

Werden normal bei den Bikes mit beigelegt.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist anrufen.  Habe ich auch nachträglich bekommen!

Man will sicherlich keine hässlichen Kratzer auf dem schicken Bike oder


----------



## whigger (12. August 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Werden normal bei den Bikes mit beigelegt.
> Wenn das nicht der Fall ist anrufen.  Habe ich auch nachträglich bekommen!
> 
> Man will sicherlich keine hässlichen Kratzer auf dem schicken Bike oder



Falschinformation! Es geht hier nicht um den Kettenstrebenschutz, sondern um Schützer für die Tauchrohre der Gabel


----------



## Kuntakinte3 (12. August 2010)

Genau.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (12. August 2010)

hier mal neues von meinem ultimate ´02, mit 100.000km auf den streben

bestellt sind schon carbon-ti schnellspanner gold eloxiert

und goldene hyflows müssen auch noch


----------



## knuspi (12. August 2010)

100.000 km? Respekt!


----------



## Schnuffi78 (12. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> hier mal neues von meinem ultimate ´02, mit 100.000km auf den streben
> 
> bestellt sind schon carbon-ti schnellspanner gold eloxiert
> 
> und goldene hyflows müssen auch noch


 
Schönes Rad!  Allerdings ist am VR der Reifen falsch montiert!


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. August 2010)

whigger schrieb:


> Falschinformation! Es geht hier nicht um den Kettenstrebenschutz, sondern um Schützer für die Tauchrohre der Gabel



I´m sry, lesen war noch nie meine Stärke^^





Für ein altes Canyon noch top in Schuss 
Da kann man über den vielen Goldanteil hinwegschauen.


----------



## .t1mo (13. August 2010)

Für so ein altes Rad wirklich noch top.
Wie bist du mit den Performance Schluffen zufrieden? Ich suche noch was für die nasskalten Tage aber da bin ich mit denen sicherlich fehlberaten?!


----------



## gasok.ONE (13. August 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad!  Allerdings ist am VR der Reifen falsch montiert!



wohl kaum...tztztztz, der is schon rischtey druff, trotzdem danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (13. August 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Für so ein altes Rad wirklich noch top.
> Wie bist du mit den Performance Schluffen zufrieden? Ich suche noch was für die nasskalten Tage aber da bin ich mit denen sicherlich fehlberaten?!



gestern wieder schönes gewitter in berlin und umland, gut 60km abgespult, davon ca. 25 im regen, kann auch bei nässe und topspeed nichts an ihm aussetzen, einfach nur ein raketenantrieb... wahnsinniger halt in kurven zumindest auf asphalt und wald


----------



## Didi_N (13. August 2010)

Hier auch mal pics von meinem Aufbau, läuft jetzt die zweite Saison und ich bin nach wie vor begeistert.
Mittlerweile ist statt dem Hac5 ein Roc 9.0 im Einsatz und statt der RaRa`s Race Kings. Die andauernd kaputten 4Ti´s wurden gegen Look Quartz getauscht, alles Änderungen die ich nicht bereue.


----------



## sundawn77 (13. August 2010)

letzten Samstag in Ischgl auf dem Saalaser Kopf


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. August 2010)

Geiles Bild.....Geile Farbe!!!
...denn Helm hab ich auch*grins*


----------



## .t1mo (13. August 2010)

brrr.... kalt!


----------



## AmeKi (13. August 2010)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> letzten Samstag in Ischgl auf dem Saalaser Kopf



auf jeden Fall ne geile Farbe!


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. August 2010)

Ouh ich werd sprachlos.... mit soviel Berge kann ich gar nich dienen 
Vielleicht pack ich nächst mal auch ne Kamera ein... sry vorab.

Was man leider nicht sieht... neuer Ritchey Superlogic Flat Bar.. gecleant und matt lackiert.
Stütze ist nun fast komplett schwarz incl. schwarzer KCNC Yokes.
SID Team in schwarz und Elixir CR Mag sind auf dem weg 

vor 2 Wochen kurz vor St. Wendel...







Morgen früh gehts rund um St. Ingbert...


----------



## knuspi (13. August 2010)

Sehr schickes Bike, aber beim Bild vielleicht etwas sehr am Kontrastregler rumgestellt


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. August 2010)

Die Photoshop-App hat das alles versaut 
UNd zum falschen Zeitpunkt gespeichert.

Was solls... nächste Woche mal was schickeres fabrizieren.


----------



## sundawn77 (14. August 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (14. August 2010)

Geiler Trail Richtung Alp Trida 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sundawn77 (14. August 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. August 2010)

Aha, der Fimbapass . War ein wunderschöner Trail da runter!
Das Bild ist nicht zufällig vom 9. August? Ich glaube ich habe dein Rad auf der Bodenalpe gesehen...


----------



## sundawn77 (14. August 2010)

der.bergsteiger schrieb:


> Aha, der Fimbapass . War ein wunderschöner Trail da runter!
> Das Bild ist nicht zufällig vom 9. August? Ich glaube ich habe dein Rad auf der Bodenalpe gesehen...



Montag 09.08. - Volltreffer ! 

witzig


----------



## Principiante (14. August 2010)

Hi!

So, ich hab jetzt auch eins!!

Voll schön, bin sehr stolz...

LG, Principiante !


----------



## Jakeman (14. August 2010)

Wollte heute mal nen bisschen fahren - Hab aber voll den Montags Rocket Ron erwischt.Krasse unwucht am Vorderreifen


----------



## RaceFace89 (14. August 2010)

bin heute mal wieder meine enduro-hausrunde gefahren,leider allein,deswegen keine bewegten bilder...

Torque FR



wer sich an der ausgefahrenen stütze stört,denkt sie sich runter 



bild von einem teilstück der hausrunde




und was für den rockstar lifestyle


----------



## erkan1984 (14. August 2010)

Jakeman schrieb:


> Wollte heute mal nen bisschen fahren - Hab aber voll den Montags Rocket Ron erwischt.Krasse unwucht am Vorderreifen



schickes Rad.
Sitzt der Reifen richtig im Felgenhorn?
Mal mit richtig schmackes und ein Wenig Spüli-Wasser montieren.


----------



## Jakeman (14. August 2010)

Danke 

Hatte auch schon sowas vermutet (Falsche Montage), aber das ding ist total krumm.Nen Höhenschlag und Seitenschlag nach links (Felge aber nicht )
Hab ich bei nem Fahrradreifen noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (14. August 2010)

nette Brille!


----------



## not_named (14. August 2010)

So dann hier mal mein AM  Demnächst kommt noch die Canyon Sattelklemme mit silbernem Dichtungsgummi, dann passts fürs erste.






















Und ja ist nicht die beste Qualität


----------



## der.bergsteiger (15. August 2010)

Mal mein Torque im Alpencross-Bergauf-Trimm . Schön ist anders, aber praktisch wars allemal.


----------



## knuspi (15. August 2010)

Netter "Flaschenhalter"


----------



## monkey10 (15. August 2010)

knuspi schrieb:


> Netter "Flaschenhalter"



Würd gleich mal 3x0,5 Punkte mehr ergeben beim "Bike" Enduro-Test


----------



## pjfa (16. August 2010)

Porto (PT) => Santiago de Compostela (ES)
03.08 => 06.08
250kms


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pjfa (16. August 2010)




----------



## pjfa (16. August 2010)




----------



## gasok.ONE (16. August 2010)

"firmenausflug bei canyon???":d


----------



## Akira (16. August 2010)

schöne Bilder


----------



## tiss79 (17. August 2010)

Weniger ist manchmal mehr


----------



## robbyFux (18. August 2010)

Canyon Torque FRX auf einem MoselTrail


----------



## nismo2002 (18. August 2010)

bin mal gespannt, wann der erste den Beitrag auf der letzten Seite per "Zitieren" kommentiert


----------



## Cortezsi (18. August 2010)

robbyFux schrieb:


> Canyon Torque FRX auf einem MoselTrail



Cool - was ist das für ein roter Punkt unten in den Felsen? Eine LED? Ist da was eingeschaltet (Standby)?


----------



## nismo2002 (18. August 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Cool - was ist das für ein roter Punkt unten in den Felsen? Eine LED? Ist da was eingeschaltet (Standby)?



Pixelfehler der Kamera...


----------



## gasok.ONE (18. August 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Cool - was ist das für ein roter Punkt unten in den Felsen? Eine LED? Ist da was eingeschaltet (Standby)?










sieht eher aus wie ´ne lichtbrechung im objektiv, aber was weiss ich schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (19. August 2010)

Ja ich tippe da auch stark auf Reflexe in der Linse. Das wäre zudem eine massive Anhäufung von Hot-Pixeln .

Gruß


----------



## shortygonzalez (19. August 2010)

...oder ein Marienkäfer
...oder der Laserpointer von einem Scharfschützengewehr
...oder Blut
...oder Lackreste von einem Ferrari
...oder Nagellack
...oder eine Mini-Erdbeere
...oder ein rotes Loch im Stein
...oder das: 

fraglich, was das alles sein könnte....


----------



## christophersch (19. August 2010)

Ich tippe auf die Lackreste des Ferrari´s! haha ;-)


----------



## christophersch (19. August 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf die Lackreste des Ferrari´s! haha ;-)



obwohl...wartet mal... Ich seh da gar keinen roten Punkt! wo genau ist der? und jetzt macht euch bitte nicht wieder über meine Rot-Grün Schwäche lustig!


----------



## rudi81 (19. August 2010)

. na da, siehst Du ihn denn nicht?


----------



## timothekid (19. August 2010)

jetzt mit grün


----------



## Dingsdaa (19. August 2010)

nice! 
vllt noch griffe und/oder pedale in dem grün dann ist es komplett


----------



## MUD´doc (20. August 2010)

pjfa schrieb:


> Porto (PT) => Santiago de Compostela (ES)
> 03.08 => 06.08
> 250kms



Hi pjfa
Got the same sign here. This "path" is going right through my hometown 




Schön war es gestern auf dem Rad-Wanderweg. 
Die Sonne gab richtig Kontrast zwischen den Bäumen und Blätter 
Könnt ruhig noch ein paar Wochen so bleiben...


----------



## pjfa (20. August 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hi pjfa
> Got the same sign here. This "path" is going right through my hometown



Hi, 
Well, just follow the sign


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czech (20. August 2010)

Servus beinander,

hatte mir ein LUX MR Frame Kit (Größe M) bestellt und habe das Bike gestern fertig bekommen. Die Teile sind von meinem vorherigen Hardtail (Duratec Sonix CX4). Gesamt habe ich es mit 9,9kg gemessen. Die Eggbeater muß ich leider wieder wegschrauben, beim Pedalieren stoße ich mit den Radschuhen an den Hinterbaustreben an. Brauche was mit breiteren Pedalschsen... 

Gruß *MARTIN*









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MelleD (20. August 2010)

@timothekid
Sehr schönes Grün hast du dir ausgesucht.
Find ich schön.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (20. August 2010)

Servus Gemeinde,

hier mal mein Mitbringsel aus Koblenz vom Samstag ;-). Nennt sich "bike to go".






Nett, oder?!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## rudi81 (20. August 2010)

ein FRX mit Umwerfer


----------



## christophersch (20. August 2010)

Fettes Gerät! (darum habe ich es ja auch selbst;-))
aber wenn du schon Umwerfer hast, dann auch auf jeden Fall mit ner schaltbaren KeFü!
was sind das für Pedalen?

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 125853 (20. August 2010)

Pedale und Lenker von SixPack. @ christophersch: hast Du nen Tip für ne passende schaltbare Kettenführung?! Passt die Heim 2 (BB mount) eventuell beim FRX. Mit ISCG und 2fach Kurbel geht jedenfalls nichts.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (21. August 2010)

Wo es noch sauber ist... 

Wenn nächste Woche alles klappt... fällt die 9kg-Marke.
Danke neuer Bremse, Gabel und Kleinteilen gehts dann auf 8,5 






Die Stütze wurde oben nun lackiert und es kamen schwarze KCNC Yokes dazu.
Machts nich nur schöner sondern auch leichter. Der durchgehende Bolzen wird auch noch schwarz eloxiert., so wie die Kurbel.






Der Superlogic wurde gecleant und matt lackiert... passt somit zu Rahmen, Stütze etc...


----------



## Groudon (21. August 2010)

gibt es leichte Carbonstützen mit Versatz die dezent aussehen? Habe aktuell ne Elite Setback, aber die ist ja nun nicht unbedingt sher leicht (auch nicht sehr schwer). Sollte 400mm lang sein.


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. August 2010)

Was meinst du mit dezent?! Also ohne flashiges Dekor denke ich mal.
Mit 400mm wirds schwer... Versatz machts noch schwerer.

Ausser einer AX fällt mir da auch nicht viel ein. hupps.. gibts nich in 400....

Die neue Crankbrothers Cobalt 11 wird es in 400 und 20mm Setback geben!

Oder eine Ritchey WCS 1-Bolt.... die gibts günstig  

http://www.bikesportworld.de/V3i/ox...5/anid/447/Ritchey--WCS-Carbon-Sattelstuetze/

Die Superlogic käme auch noch in Frage.


----------



## Groudon (21. August 2010)

Die CB Cobalt hab ich auch schon gesehen... mal sehen. Da gibt es aber auch kein nachgewogenes Gewicht für 400mm + Setback. Und das Gold würde stören. ^^

Ritchey mag mir net gefallen.

Aber ich hatte auch kB auf nen 22" Rahmen. ^^ Der 20" Rahmen passt jetzt gut, aber ohne Versatz sitz ich "nicht richtig".


----------



## kona86 (22. August 2010)




----------



## unchained (22. August 2010)

Frisch geputzt und mit selbstgebauten Schaltröllchen:


----------



## gasok.ONE (22. August 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Frisch geputzt und mit selbstgebauten Schaltröllchen:



du ferkel... mir gefällt´s


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. August 2010)

SAUEREI!!!!!!


----------



## _Sebo_ (23. August 2010)

freak!!!


----------



## Saitam (23. August 2010)

Hallo IBC-Gemeinde, 
hier mal endlich Bilder meinerseits vom Samstag. Wir waren bei Inzell unterwegs und schön war's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrissel94 (23. August 2010)

da wird das megageil rot eloxierte hingespiegelt


----------



## laxmaster (24. August 2010)

Hier mal die ersten Pics von meinem Nerve AM 6.0.


----------



## 13bb (24. August 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner letzten Tour.


----------



## gasok.ONE (24. August 2010)

13bb schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner letzten Tour.



da hast du ja ´ne schöne sauerei angerichtet!
sehr geile gegend!!!neid.................................


----------



## cougar1982 (24. August 2010)

ich habs jetzt in den paar wochen die ich das rad hab jede woche einmal eingesaut. macht aber trotzdem jede menge spaß das teil egal wie das wetter ist.


----------



## klueny (24. August 2010)

da geht aber noch mehr


----------



## T!ll (24. August 2010)

Mein AM ist nun auch fertig, hab leider nur ein Handybild.


----------



## Chrissel94 (25. August 2010)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde,
> 
> hier mal mein Mitbringsel aus Koblenz vom Samstag ;-). Nennt sich "bike to go".
> 
> ...



ganz ehrlich ich finde mit den blauen teilen hast du das rad komplett hässlich gemacht...

und der umwerfer finde ich ist qauch unverständlich das rad ist ein fr/dh rad da gehört sowas nicht hin ^^ sorry mir gefällts gar nicht


----------



## shortygonzalez (25. August 2010)

Chrissel94 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich ich finde mit den blauen teilen hast du das rad komplett hässlich gemacht...
> 
> und der umwerfer finde ich ist qauch unverständlich das rad ist ein fr/dh rad da gehört sowas nicht hin ^^ sorry mir gefällts gar nicht



...Die Teile von SIXPACK gibts doch auch in giftgrün...hätte vllt. besser gepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (25. August 2010)

Die blauen Teile waren schon vorhanden. Und ein wenig Farbe kann das FRX vertragen. Erste Wahl ist es möglicherweise nicht, aber nur deswegen noch mal investieren?! Kannst mir ja nen passenden grünen Lenker zukommen lassen! Hätte ich nichts dagegen ;-).
Ich fahre mit dem Rad übrigens auch Touren und bergauf. Wenn Du das nicht schaffst heißt das nicht, daß das nicht machbar ist. Für bergab benötige ich in meiner Gewichtsklasse halt die nötige Stabilität ;-/.

Mir taugts in jedem Fall.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. August 2010)

Chrissel94 schrieb:


> und der umwerfer finde ich ist qauch unverständlich das rad ist ein fr/dh rad da gehört sowas nicht hin


Totaler Schwachsinn! Warum sollten sich der Wille, aus eigener Kraft bergauf zu fahren und die Tatsache, dass man es bergab gut krachen lässt gegenseitig ausschließen? Nur weil in deiner Weltanschauung DH/FR fest mit Lift-Uphill oder Hochschieben verbunden ist, muss das nicht auch für die "echte Welt" gelten  

Was definitiv unverständlich ist, ist die fehlende Kettenführung! Aber das hat er ja selbst schon erkannt. Was ich dabei nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann: wieso sollte ISCG + 2fach Kurbel nicht gehen? Schau z. B. mal hier!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (25. August 2010)

Keine Ahnung warum das bei ihm passt!? Bei mir ist der Abstand zwischen ISCG Platte und kleinem Kettenblatt so eng, dass eine Kettenführung an der Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt schleift.
Sonst hätte ich schon längst eine Montiert. Scheinbar ist bei der Saint Kurbel mehr Platz. Die ist mir aber definitiv zu teuer.
Wenn einer ne Lösung für ne Hussefelt zweifach hat, die funktioniert kann er sich bei mir melden.
Also, nichts für ungut, bin nur selber genervt, daß nichts passendes zu finden ist (für die vorhandene Kurbel). Muss ich wohl selber was basteln.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## buheitel (25. August 2010)

Ammerseetour vorletzte Woche


----------



## jaamaa (25. August 2010)

shortygonzalez schrieb:


> ...Die Teile von SIXPACK gibts doch auch in giftgrün...hätte vllt. besser gepasst


Hätte aber auch nicht besser zu den grünen Aufklebern gepasst. Das Grün des Leaders SL und er Klemme geht nämlich in Richtung 'grasgrün' und nicht wie auf den Bildern Richtung 'neon' (Guckst du hier).

Du hast Flats, Klemme, Dämpfer und an der Gabel blau.... wie wäre es denn dann mit blauen Schriftzügen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. August 2010)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Abstand zwischen ISCG Platte und kleinem Kettenblatt so eng, dass eine Kettenführung an der Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt schleift.


Das ist mehr oder weniger normal. Bei einer Kurbel mit Hollowtech II oder baugleichem Lager kann man dieses Problem ganz einfach beheben.  Ich glaube aber, dass die Shi(f)tguide am normalen Torque mit Hussefelt Kurbel gepasst hat!  (schau mal im Torque KeFü Thread!) Die taugt nur leider nicht allzu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (25. August 2010)

@jaamaa: von sixpack gibts aber den Menace in einem neon/giftgrün http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...-Lenker-25-4x720mm-Mod-2010.html#var_56490007

@smubob: yep hast, recht shiftguide passt mit leichter modifikation. anleitung gibts im kefü-thread
funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, zur not kann man ja die rolle gegen ne (bessere) alternative austauschen


----------



## Chrissel94 (26. August 2010)

ja klar berg auf geht auch aber ich wusst ja nicht das das blau dran war 
und das mit dem umwerfer okay geeeeht auch noch nur finde ich gehört nicht dazu meiner meinung nach ich fahr mit dem rad nur downhill denke da vllt auch anders hab jetzt auch ne boxxer montiert aber ohne kettwnführung ist echt doof... naja egal jeder soll so spaß am rad fahren haben wie er will


----------



## Deleted 125853 (26. August 2010)

@ jaamaa: blaue Schriftzüge wären die Lösung. Wenn da die Sache mit der Garantie nicht wäre, wären die grünen Schriftzüge schon längst weg. An sonsten kann man ja immer noch wegschauen, wenn mich jemand mit meinem Bike anradeln sieht ;-).
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## shortygonzalez (26. August 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Hätte aber auch nicht besser zu den grünen Aufklebern gepasst. Das Grün des Leaders SL und er Klemme geht nämlich in Richtung 'grasgrün' und nicht wie auf den Bildern Richtung 'neon' (Guckst du hier).
> 
> Du hast Flats, Klemme, Dämpfer und an der Gabel blau.... wie wäre es denn dann mit blauen Schriftzügen?



Ja, der Menace-Lenke ist giftgrün...guckst du hier:


----------



## kNiRpS (26. August 2010)

@volleybecker: den schriftzug kannste doch blau überkleben. dann verlierst du auch die garantie nicht! gibt hier auch irgendjemand (name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) bei dem du die aufkleber bekommst.


----------



## christophersch (26. August 2010)

.


----------



## gasok.ONE (26. August 2010)

http://www.clickandprint.de/ oder dort... meine gabelsticker kamen heute an... wahnsinn!!! wetter und uv beständig...


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. August 2010)

....und er macht super arbeit/aufkleber!!!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (26. August 2010)




----------



## unchained (26. August 2010)

Aiii cool. Was wiegts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (26. August 2010)

Ich kann mir mein besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass solche Reifen Grip entwickeln können...OK, vielleicht bin ich auch Muddy verwöhnt... ;-)


----------



## Groudon (26. August 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich kann mir mein besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass solche Reifen Grip entwickeln können...OK, vielleicht bin ich auch Muddy verwöhnt... ;-)


 
Auf trockenen Verhältnissen und wenig nässe sind sie dank der genialen Black-Chili-Compound-Mischung fast unschlagbar. Nur bei richtig tiefem Matsch setzen sie sich schnell zu und die Seitenstollen sind ja nicht sehr ausgeprägt.


----------



## Floyd0707 (26. August 2010)

auf feuchten Wiesen wünscht man sich auch manchmal den Nic. Aber in Duisburg fande ich sie Top


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. August 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich kann mir mein besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass solche Reifen Grip entwickeln können...OK, vielleicht bin ich auch Muddy verwöhnt... ;-)


Konnte ich auch lange nicht, aber auf meinem Enduro/AM-Hardtail habe ich bei fast jedem Wetter (ausser nass/matschig) die Maxxis Larsen drauf - und die funktionieren prächtig!
Was mir da nicht so reinläuft sind die Pedale, die gehen echt für nicht mehr als gemütliches Rollen in der City...


----------



## Cortezsi (27. August 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich kann mir mein besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass solche Reifen Grip entwickeln können...OK, vielleicht bin ich auch Muddy verwöhnt... ;-)



Alles eine Frage der Technik.
Die Race King gehen erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (28. August 2010)

Jetzt hat mein Torque auch mal richtige Berge gesehen 

Abendlicher Blick von unserer Hausterasse in Les Crosets, im Hintergrund die Dents Blanchets. Action-Fotos gabs leider keine, einfach keine Zeit gehabt.





Kleines Fazit nach 7 Tagen Portes du Soleil:
- Ausgetauschte Wippe funktioniert, kein Spiel mehr im Hinterbau
- die mit Schraubensicherung fixierte Lagereinstellung der Mavic-Felgen löst sich auch nicht mehr
- kein einziger Plattfuß mit den Minion DH gehabt. Da in PDS immer wieder zwischendurch felsige Stücke kommen, haben die Reifen auch im Schlamm Gelegenheit sich wieder zu reinigen
- Bremsleistung und Druckpunkt der Avid Elixir CR auch nach langen Abfahrten Top

To-Do: 
- rote Feder für die Totem Coil bestellen
- Kette kürzen
- Bremsleitung vorne anders verlegen, damit beim Sturz das Rad nicht auf der Bremsleitung landet (ist jetzt außen an der Gabel montiert)

Bei den heftigsten Bremswellen in PDS wünscht man sich manchmal doch einen Downhiller mit fluffigen 200+ mm


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. August 2010)

mein neues ist auch angekommen 

Griffe werden noch gegen schwarze getauscht.

sorry für die Qualität







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## python69 (28. August 2010)

so wollt euch mal mein neues frx vorstellen.

es fehlen allerdings noch der ein paar teile, der bashguard und die roten dekos, die Gabel werd ich wahrscheinlich auch noch cleanen, allerdings erst im winter. ich wil auch noch die kurbel gegen 2 fach tauschen, 
man(n) muß ja auch mal bergauf kommen.


----------



## Enduristenpro (28. August 2010)

Warum haste dann nich einfach ein Torque Vertride genommen, das ist doch viel leichter, hat eine 3-fach-kurbel (!)  und hat fast genauso viel federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shortygonzalez (28. August 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> mein neues ist auch angekommen
> 
> Griffe werden noch gegen schwarze getauscht.
> 
> ...




Das Ding is so geil, ich würds sofort kaufen, wenn ich im Moment die Kohle hätte. Is ja echt'n Schnäppchen!!!


----------



## christophersch (28. August 2010)

Du hast auf dem Unterrohr Canyon Sticker?!
sieht cool aus!


----------



## Enduristenpro (28. August 2010)

@ ThomasV2 :  Früher mussten wir mit Elastomärgabeln mit 80mm Federweg die heftigsten Wege runtershredden, und du meckerst rum, weil dir 2 cm fehlen


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. August 2010)

@christophersch ...jap,das Decal am unterrohr und hinten den strich finde ich voll geil...lässt den rahmen irgendwie fetter aussehen und hat noch exakt die selbe Farbe!


----------



## Enduristenpro (28. August 2010)

Sagt mal, was findet ihr besser, Torque ES 8.0 oder Nerve AM 9.0 HS ? Ich würde es für den Enduroeinsatz nutzen, das Nerve würde ich mit ein paar DH-Teilen, die ich noch hab, auftunen.


----------



## Demonhunter (28. August 2010)

python69 schrieb:


> so wollt euch mal mein neues frx vorstellen.



Super geile Karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp7586 (28. August 2010)

Im Vordergrund steht wohl mehr das atemberaubende Panorama...





Mal abgesehen von diesem Spiel an der Wippe gab es keine Ausfälle. 
Die Teile arbeiteten auch nach ca. 5000 hm harten Abfahrten alle hervorragend!


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. August 2010)

@Enduristenpro
..wie wäre es den mit dem neuen Canyon Strive ES 9.0??ist doch Enduro klasse.

http://live-erleben.blog.canyon.com/?p=2151


----------



## T!ll (28. August 2010)

So hab jetzt ein etwas besseres Bild von meinem AM 6.0





macht einfach riesig Spaß


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. August 2010)

echt schönes Bike!!!


----------



## Enduristenpro (28. August 2010)

@ Stefan 78, des strive finde ich sowas von hässlich, und außerdem is der Hinterbau voll von Focus abgekupfert, trotzdem danke für deine mithilfe


----------



## Stefan_78 (28. August 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

...ich dacht schon ich wäre mit der Meinung alleine..ich find das sieht noch schlimmer/schlechter aus als das Steppenwolf Tycoon CR 150 in Live 
...einfach übelst Sch*****!

sorry,ist halt meine Meinung.


----------



## torisch (29. August 2010)

Vor 2 Wochen Transalp auf der Albrecht-Route 
Fimberpass: 



Im Val di Rezzallo:



Auf dem Passo dell' Alpe:


 
Auf der Montozzo-Scharte:



Leider waren die 6 Tage wiedermal viel zu schnell vorbei.


----------



## Sera (29. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> So hab jetzt ein etwas besseres Bild von meinem AM 6.0



was ist das denn für ein Bashguard? Und hast du das auf 2-fach umgerüstet?


----------



## T!ll (29. August 2010)

Der da:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...uvativ-Rock-Guard-Bashguard-weiss::13228.html

Ja fahre jetzt 2fach (22/32)


----------



## GerhardO (29. August 2010)

Mal wieder was von mir:









Fahrfotos gibts keine - dafür waren die 5 km Trail einfach zu geil ... 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python69 (29. August 2010)

Enduristenpro schrieb:


> Warum haste dann nich einfach ein Torque Vertride genommen, das ist doch viel leichter, hat eine 3-fach-kurbel (!)  und hat fast genauso viel federweg.



hy,

weil mir die coil dämpfer einfach mehr zusagen als die air ;-)
und zu dem hab ich noch ne boxxer die ich teilweise auch im einsatz habe


----------



## Chrissel94 (29. August 2010)

******** das untere bild ist geil würd auch gern mal in die berge zum radeln...


----------



## python69 (29. August 2010)

so mein bike nach seinem ersten ausritt heute.
leider schlechte bildquali da handycam.


----------



## Enduristenpro (29. August 2010)

mann mann, heut war ich mit meinem Kumpel im Südschwarzwald biken, wir sind mit unseren Enduros zuerst 1 km Straße und dann 9 km Singletrail hochgestrampelt danach konnten wir diese runtershredden, des war fast so hart wie im Bikepark Todnau die 2. Strecke (rot) leider ldieder hab ich den Foti vergessen da hättet ihr dabei sein sollen.


----------



## kNiRpS (29. August 2010)

wo wart ihr den genau im südschwarzwald?


----------



## Sera (30. August 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Der da:
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...uvativ-Rock-Guard-Bashguard-weiss::13228.html
> 
> Ja fahre jetzt 2fach (22/32)



danke. Hast du das große Kettenblatt einfach demontiert? Oder komplett eine komplett neue Kurbel verbaut? Kenn mich damit so gar nicht aus


----------



## T!ll (30. August 2010)

Großes Blatt runter, Bashguard drauf und fertig ;-) bei dem hier braucht man nur etwas längere Schrauben, da die anderen etwas zu kurz sind


----------



## kNiRpS (30. August 2010)

könntest du vielleicht noch die schrauben reinstellen, welche du genommen hast? wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## T!ll (30. August 2010)

Hab die original-Schrauben vom SLX Blatt wieder verwendet, nachdem ich den Bashguard ein wenig bearbeitet hab ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduristenpro (30. August 2010)

knirps, ich wohne auch im südschwarzwald, gestern war ich aufm Blauen, des war ein schöner trail, auf youtube sieht man immer nur die flowigen trails, aber ich kenn ein paar richtig heftige mit wurzelteppichen und geröllfeldern, das ist schon toll

PS: wenn du in freiburg fährst, bist du dann auch manchmal im Bikepark in Todnau ?


----------



## overkill_KA (30. August 2010)

Weiß jemand was zu den Gabeln die Canyon in den Nerve AM verbaut?
Ich bräuchte wegen meiner Revelation ein paar Infos bzgl. tapered, Steckachse...
Die Revo soll gegen eine Lyrik in weiß getauscht werden 

Im Anhang ist ein Bild nach der letzten Tour

Edit: 
folgende Infos konnte ich zusammensuchen:
1 1/8 Steuersatz
tapered


----------



## homerkills (30. August 2010)

du brauchst eine ganz normale 1 1/8" gabel mit schnellspanner.


----------



## PiR4Te (30. August 2010)

Falls an der Revo deines 5.0 keine Steckachse verbaut ist, könnte es sein, dass du ein neues Vorderrad brauchst, denn die Lyrik gibts nur mit 20mm Maxle Lite Steckachse.

Gruss


----------



## overkill_KA (30. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist die Steckachse nicht Standard?
Leider gibts auf der RS Hp nur die 2010er Gabeln. Aber hier stehen auch Specs:
http://biketempel.de/Federgabel-Rock-Shox-Revelation-Team-150-26-weiss-rot-1-1-8

im Anhang ein Bild vom Canyon, wie es im Moment aussieht - nur Regen


----------



## KA-Biker (31. August 2010)

Ich bin mir doch fast sicher, das kein aktuelles Canyon 1 1/8 Steuerrohr hat. Die Nerve Modellreihe wird nur mit Tapered Steuerrohr ausgeliefert.
D.h du bräuchtest einen Reduzierkonus um die 1 1/8 Lyrik Gabel einbauen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (31. August 2010)

laut Canyon HP hat die Gabel einen 1 1/8er Schaft


----------



## paradisoinferno (31. August 2010)

Das ist richtig, ist auch nur beim 5.0 (Reduziersteuersatz) der Fall. Alle anderen Modelle haben tapered Gabeln verbaut


----------



## Xplosion51 (31. August 2010)

python69 schrieb:


> hy,
> 
> weil mir die coil dämpfer einfach mehr zusagen als die air ;-)
> und zu dem hab ich noch ne boxxer die ich teilweise auch im einsatz habe




Das Torque Vertride hat eine 2-fache Übersetzung.


----------



## python69 (1. September 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Das Torque Vertride hat eine 2-fache Übersetzung.



hat aber auch vorne und hinten airdämpfer und zu dem kostet es nochmal 1000 euro mehr. das gewicht ist mir egal. und mitm vertride würd ich doch eher ungern in nen bikepark fahren.


----------



## python69 (1. September 2010)

so heute meinen neuen schriftzug geklebt.
bin aber irgendwie nicht sicher ob ich auch den canyon schriftzug kleben soll oder nicht. (wäre natürlich auch in rot)


----------



## homerkills (1. September 2010)

wie hast du denn die original decals vom rahmen geschrubbert?


----------



## python69 (1. September 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> wie hast du denn die original decals vom rahmen geschrubbert?



mit schön viel Aceton und viel Geduld  
nicht in geschlossenen Räumen zu empfehlen


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. September 2010)

python69 schrieb:


> so heute meinen neuen schriftzug geklebt.
> bin aber irgendwie nicht sicher ob ich auch den canyon schriftzug kleben soll oder nicht. (wäre natürlich auch in rot)


Canyon Schriftzug ja - den jetztigen Schriftzug wieder weg


----------



## Demonhunter (1. September 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Canyon Schriftzug ja - den jetztigen Schriftzug wieder weg



Canyon-Uffbabba auf jeden Fall und den aktuellen lassen


----------



## der.bergsteiger (3. September 2010)

Hier mein schönes Torki :

Jetzt ist es perfekt. Gescheite Reifen + KeFü + Bash .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (3. September 2010)

das arme schaltwerk 

schickes bike


----------



## hoschi23 (3. September 2010)

Uptate:

- Kind Shock Sattelstütze  
- Atomlab Pedale


----------



## apsol (3. September 2010)




----------



## christophersch (3. September 2010)

hoschi23 schrieb:


> Uptate:
> 
> - Kind Shock Sattelstütze
> - Atomlab Pedale



Uaaahhh... die Sattelstellung... ;-)
Schaltbare Kefü wie der Übermann muss aber noch dran!
sonst aber echt schönes Rad!!!


----------



## hoschi23 (3. September 2010)

Donke. Jap die Sattelstellung muß nochmal korrigiert werden 

....Kefü wäre noch was....gibt dann es nächste Projekt


----------



## ohschda (3. September 2010)

hoschi23 schrieb:


> Donke. Jap die Sattelstellung muß nochmal korrigiert werden
> 
> ....Kefü wäre noch was....gibt dann es nächste Projekt


Schöne Kettenführung, die beim ES auf jeden Fall passt, nennt sich Hammerschmidt oder so...


----------



## Scili (3. September 2010)




----------



## homerkills (4. September 2010)

in koblenz abgeholt...umgebaut und erstmal stundenlang umhergegurkt


----------



## Chrissel94 (4. September 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> in koblenz abgeholt...umgebaut und erstmal stundenlang umhergegurkt



verleg die leitung an der gabel nach innen  ist besser weil dann machst du dir die leitung nicht kaputt sollte da mal was gegenschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (4. September 2010)

danke für die erinnerung....ich wusste doch ich habe etwas vergessen....der drang zum trail war seeehr groß


----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. September 2010)

@homer: guckst Du torque thread . Sieht super aus mit der weißen Kurbel 

Markus


----------



## Sera (5. September 2010)

Heute nochmal das gute Wetter genutzt und eine kleine Runde auf dem "Hausberg" Königstuhl gedreht. 













Hoffen wir auf einen langen Herbst und einen milden Winter


----------



## ohschda (5. September 2010)

Schöne Bilder. Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne.


----------



## ChrizZZz (6. September 2010)

Vom Wochenende.... das Wetter nochmal genutzt.

SID und Elixir CR Mag sind nun auch dran und es sind die ersten Avid`s die ich dranschrauben konnte und sie funktionierten direkt 
Die 970ger XTR ist gerade beim Eloxieren und bekommt dann 2x FRM.

Die weisse Zughülle fürs Pöp`le verschwindet auch noch  Gerade nix zur Hand gehabt.







Wenn das Wetter noch mitspielt, gehts Ende des Monats an den Vierwaldstätter


----------



## .t1mo (6. September 2010)

Sehr sehr schön das Rad. Jetzt mit der SID und den schwarzen Bremsen nochmals deutlich besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (7. September 2010)

ohschda schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne.



da regnet es jetz aber


----------



## gasok.ONE (7. September 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Vom Wochenende.... das Wetter nochmal genutzt.
> 
> SID und...
> ...das Wetter noch mitspielt, gehts Ende des Monats an den Vierwaldstätter



na das lobe ich mir doch mal am frühen morgen... bin auf neues gespannnnnnnnt


----------



## Sera (7. September 2010)

Jogi schrieb:


> da regnet es jetz aber



nur ein bisschen


----------



## fox hunter (8. September 2010)

steht zum Verkauf





infos unter
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/303697/cat/500


----------



## schappi (8. September 2010)

Die verrostete Kette vermittelt ja einen top gepflegten Eindruck!


----------



## chaz (8. September 2010)

Die ist nicht verrostet - die ist raw.


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. September 2010)

..oder auch urban genannt 

Wie lang wars denn in Gebrauch?


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. September 2010)

entschuldigt die Qualität 






[/URL][/IMG]

.....kleiner Einblick


----------



## fox hunter (9. September 2010)

die verrostete kette is jold

ich sag mal es hat ca 5000 km drauf. war echt wenig damit unterwegs.


----------



## Luzifer (9. September 2010)

Hat vielleicht hier jemand ein Bild von einem Grand Canyon CF (aktueller Rahmen) in Größe S ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (10. September 2010)

fox hunter schrieb:


> ich sag mal es hat ca 5000 km drauf. war echt wenig damit unterwegs.




finde 700-800 km/ Jahr mit nem Freerider nicht grad wenig 
soll keine Kritik sein...ich überleg mir nur grad, ob ich falsche Maßstäbe hab


----------



## fox hunter (10. September 2010)

ne hast du nicht, ich bin das gestern auch nochmal alles durch gegangen.
bin am anfang (mit anderer Ausstattung) auch noch touren damit gefahren. aber ich sag mal so, nach rücksprache mit den kollegen gestern abend werden es wohl max 2500 km sein, wenn es die sind. 
da habe ich mich etwas verschätzt und gedacht ich hätte damals mehr strecke gemacht


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (10. September 2010)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Gestern am Winterstein, schöne Feierabendrunde, Kamera dabei, ein paar Bilder:


Das gefällt mir mit abstand am Besten wie hast du den Canyon Schriftzug wegbekommen, drüberlackiert!?


----------



## Temtem (10. September 2010)

man bekommt den canyon schriftzug mit einem normalen topfreiniger und etwas wasser ohne weiteres runtergeschrubt  
Auf jedenfall ha ich das so gemacht


----------



## Rob_aus_Sob (10. September 2010)

Ah okay danke


----------



## rob acid (11. September 2010)

es ist FERTIG





mal wieder was schnelleres mit weniger federweg


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. September 2010)

das Teil is einfach nett...

...aber der Rahmen ist relativ gross oder?! 
Hinten die Strebe zum Sitzrohr wirkt massiv..auch Steuerrohr sehr lang.


----------



## rob acid (13. September 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> das Teil is einfach nett...
> 
> ...aber der Rahmen ist relativ gross oder?!
> Hinten die Strebe zum Sitzrohr wirkt massiv..auch Steuerrohr sehr lang.



Danke,er ist in XL.Richtig erkannt. Passt mir perfekt. Bin ja auch Xl


----------



## unchained (13. September 2010)

Voll geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob acid (13. September 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> voll geil !



:d:d


----------



## unchained (13. September 2010)

is doch so


----------



## rob acid (13. September 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> is doch so



JAWOHL so ist es !! aber die gelben ventilkappen müssen auf jedenfall noch getauscht werden und vieleicht mach ich auch das rot vom dämpfer noch weg. irgendwas muss mann ja immer zu basteln haben wenn mann nicht gerade fährt


----------



## BKM-SE (13. September 2010)

Serwas miteinander,
falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt, ich war mal wieder mit meinem Nerve und der Helmcam unterwegs ...
 
mfg SE


----------



## Canyon-Paul (13. September 2010)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> Serwas miteinander,
> falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt, ich war mal wieder mit meinem Nerve und der Helmcam unterwegs ...
> 
> mfg SE



Sieht einfach nur nach Spaß aus =)


----------



## christophersch (13. September 2010)

Dann zieh ich nach und zeige euch nen Video von nem Sturz und einigen Whip Versuchen mit meinem Frx...
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch. Leider ist die Quali aufgrund der extremen Slowmotion etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. naja hier ist es:




Ride on Allerseits!

Christopher

PS: @ BKM-SE dein Video ist -wie immer- einfach nur ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 192715 (13. September 2010)

Beitrag entfernt


----------



## Paco73 (13. September 2010)

Hier mein Grand Canyon AL 6 mit neuen Teilen. Gewicht 10,80 kg wie es da steht in Grösse L.


----------



## Werner Amort (14. September 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## christophersch (14. September 2010)

wow, was für ein strahlendes weiß! echt schönes rad!


----------



## Deleted 192715 (14. September 2010)

Schon damit gefahren? Ich will es mir vielleicht auch kaufen.


----------



## Paco73 (14. September 2010)

Mit dem Canyon war ich schon auf dem Feldberg im Schwarzwald. Läuft gut und Preis/Leistung ist ja top. Hab es jetzt knapp 2 Monate und bin zufrieden.


----------



## overkill_KA (15. September 2010)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> Serwas miteinander,
> falls ihr es noch nicht gesehen habt, ich war mal wieder mit meinem Nerve und der Helmcam unterwegs ...
> 
> mfg SE



Sehr geiles Video!
Faszinierend eure Technik in so engen Serpentinen - mit dem Vorderrad bremsen hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## klueny (15. September 2010)

ich für meinen teil bremse sogar fast mehr vorne als hinten 
btw sehr gutes video !


----------



## chaz (15. September 2010)

klueny schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil bremse sogar fast mehr vorne als hinten



Jetzt muss das biken neu erfunden werden....


----------



## klueny (15. September 2010)

wieso ?
wie fährst du steile passagen, nur mit der hinterradbremse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klueny (15. September 2010)

aber lassen wir das,
das ist immernoch ne galerie


----------



## chaz (15. September 2010)

Denk´ dir noch ´nen Ironiesmiley dazu...


----------



## jac2d (16. September 2010)

hier mal meins, andere Gabel kommt noch


----------



## jac2d (16. September 2010)

sorry hat nicht gleich geklappt


----------



## Maracuja10 (16. September 2010)

Mein AM 5.0 was heute gekommen ist:


----------



## Beppe (16. September 2010)

7Tage Alpencross mit 600km und 17000hm

Noch paar Bilder.


----------



## overkill_KA (16. September 2010)

jac2d schrieb:


> sorry hat nicht gleich geklappt



schöner LRS werd ich mir auch noch zulegen

Edit:
und Gabel wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## Cortezsi (17. September 2010)

@Beppe:
Stramme Leistung! Respekt.
Irgendwelche technische Probleme gehabt?


----------



## jac2d (17. September 2010)

@overkill der LRS ist wirklich gut aber mit der gabel würd ich mir das nochmal überlegen meine macht nur Probleme, nimm die u-Turn die soll ja besser sein und wiegt auch nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (17. September 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> @Beppe:
> Stramme Leistung! Respekt.
> Irgendwelche technische Probleme gehabt?



Hab in Bruneck Aussen- und Innenzug vom Schaltwerk getauscht, sonst nix. kein Plattfuss oder sonst was...
Der Esel läuft und läuft und läuft und dass schon seit ca. 3 Jahren. Ist mein 2. XC4, manchmal wünsch ich mir ein paar cm mehr Federweg und ganz selten ein leichteres Rad 






Schade dass Canyon auch beim 2011er Modell keine Montage eines 2. Flaschenhalters vorsieht.


----------



## kamo-i (17. September 2010)

Ich suche ein Bild eines rel. aktuellen AM Modell mit heruntergetravelter Gabel. Hat da einer eins?


----------



## GijsJUH (17. September 2010)

Mein Nerve AM 9.0HS ist auch endlich da





2 wochen zuruck bin ich nach Filthy Trails gewesen, und es hatt sich besser gehalten wie ich. Nach 3 stunden fahren bin ich zum grunde gegangen. Resultat; Schlüsselbein gebrochen


----------



## decline (17. September 2010)

zum glück nicht mehr passiert. gute besserung und toll, dass dir am video alle helfen wollen und der kameramann nicht draufhält. sieht man selten in solchen tagen!


----------



## Sera (17. September 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Bild eines rel. aktuellen AM Modell mit heruntergetravelter Gabel. Hat da einer eins?











Grad nur Handykamera da gehabt. Aber vielleicht hilft das ja schon weiter


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. September 2010)

decline schrieb:


> zum glück nicht mehr passiert. gute besserung und toll, dass dir am video alle helfen wollen und der kameramann nicht draufhält. sieht man selten in solchen tagen!



..sehr geile Leute in diesem Sport

gute Besserung!

vor zwei Wochen hat es mich  in Willingen erwischt und es wollten auch alle helfen
..zum glück nur zwei finger gebrochen inkl.Strecksehnenabriss!und ein Haarriss im Unterkiefer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (17. September 2010)

Krass GijsJUH, wie groß bist Du? Tolles AM!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2010)

Winterbaustelle


----------



## kNiRpS (18. September 2010)

geiloooo =) gebraucht? was hast noch dafür gezahlt?
wenn ich nich mein FR8.0 von 2009 hätte, wärs bei mir dieses jahr auch n FRX geworden.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2010)

neu-gebraucht. hab mir das bike mit nem kumpel geteilt. freundschaftspreis .

achja, ein fr 2009 rahmen in L mit evolver steht dann demnächst zum verkauf.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (18. September 2010)

Hi Mett,
willkommen bei den FRX Treibern ;-). Wie willst Du es aufbauen? Hab ja mein FR8 auch verkauft und beim FRX9 zugeschlagen. Wird's ne reine FR/ DH Maschine, oder ein ähnlicher Aufbau, wie bei mir? Ich bin jetzt schon einige male in Willingen gewesen und fahre auch meine standard Touren mit dem FRX. Geht alles! Den Gwichtsunterschied merkt man kaum und mit zweifach vorn geht's auch genauso bergauf.
Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2010)

Ich werde so gut wie alle Teile des FRs übernehmen, bis auf den Dämpfer natürlich.
Das wären dann grob Totem und Hammerschmidt. Also auch noch bergauftauglich. Allerdings ist der FRX-Rahmen M, das FR war L. Ich hab recht lange Beine, aber das passt noch ganz gut. Zum Touren hab ich ja noch ein Nerve.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (18. September 2010)

Hammerschmidt ist natürlich interessant. Bin gespannt, ob die Montage klappt. Canyon hat ja mal verlautbaren lassen, dass zweifach oder Hammerschmidt mit dem FRX- Rahmen nicht kompatibel wäre.
Mein zweifach Umbau hat allerdings problemlos geklappt. Ich hab den L Rahmen genommen. Beim bergauf treten und touren muss ich die Sattelstütze wirklich komplett ausfahren (bis zur Markierung). Wir hatten ja damals grob unsere Maße verglichen ;-D, wundert mich, dass Du mit M noch hinkommst.
Find ich auf jeden Fall super so ein hardcore freeride, Berg rauf, Berg runter, Hardenduro- Downhiller !

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Aufbau,

MArkus


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2010)

Warum sollte es nicht kompatibel sein? Der Rahmen hat doch z.B. alle nötigen Vorrichtungen für eine Umwerfermontage, also ist 2-Fach auch kompatibel. Mit der Hammerschmidt sollte es auch keine Probleme geben.

edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363757&highlight=frx+hammerschmidt&page=2


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (18. September 2010)

Hey ihr Panzerfahrer! Das ist hier die Galerie und nicht das Pimpmybike-Forum..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. September 2010)

dann poste doch ein bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (18. September 2010)

Hi, hi ;-)!


----------



## ottifant12 (18. September 2010)

Halli Hallo....

würde auf diesem Wege gerne ( eigentlich ungern ) mein 2006 Road Master Pro CT Gr.52 anbieten.
Nach meinem dritten Bandscheibenvorfall hab ich mich entschlossen doch wieder zu Fuß zu gehen.
Das Canyon hat ungefähr 1200 Km gefahren und ist in einem sehr guten Zustand. Die Gabel wurde getauscht,Bremsbeläge und Züge neu! Montiert Ist die Ultegra 6600 mit einer SRAM 11-28 Kassette,25mm Conti und 3 Sättel zur Auswahl.

Neupreis war 1500
VB. 800

Standort 86316 Augsburg/Friedberg

Tel.Nr. 0171-5509037

Gruß


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (18. September 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> dann poste doch ein bild!



Haach, wen interessiert schon mein 2007er Grand Canyon..  Aber bitte: Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt...


----------



## unchained (18. September 2010)

Sodele.

Neuer Vorbau und just ne dazu passende Ahead-Cap gedreht.


----------



## .t1mo (19. September 2010)

Sieht schon viel besser aus


----------



## decline (19. September 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Sieht schon viel besser aus



der sattel ist in meinen augen optisch ein "no go"....aber der vorbau ist mehr als heiß!


----------



## Xplosion51 (19. September 2010)

Torque 2010


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. September 2010)

decline schrieb:


> der sattel ist in meinen augen optisch ein "no go"....aber der vorbau ist mehr als heiß!



Definitiv  !!!!!!!!
Aber ich glaube ein weisser SN wäre auch nicht das Wahre gewesen.
Passt schon ... sonst nehm ich ihn


----------



## MUD´doc (20. September 2010)

Pillepalle. Der Sattel ist definitiv hot! 
Abgefahrende Optik und sehr gute Sitzeigenschaften.
Danke, unchained.
Immer wenn ich dein GrandCanyon sehe, dann weiß ich,
warum ich mein HT noch nicht verkauft hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CleanSweep (20. September 2010)

Sattel geht imho i.O...auch wenn er aus _der_ Position etwas wie ein Frauenschuh aussieht.


----------



## MUD´doc (22. September 2010)

Da schreibe ich das oben noch und nun werd ich das Bike
wegen eines plötzlichen Krankheitsfalls innerhalb der Familie 
doch verkaufen. Sch**ss Schicksal...


----------



## Dingsdaa (22. September 2010)

Habe mich heute mal mit HDR beschäftigt... weiß aber noch nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll 

Hier trotzdem mal das Bild


----------



## homerkills (22. September 2010)

ich finds geil


----------



## erkan1984 (23. September 2010)

Die Location is Geil, da kommen bei Gutem Licht bestimmt auch ohne HDR schöne Bilder Raus....


----------



## CleanSweep (23. September 2010)

HDR ist genau dann gut, wenn man's nicht sieht. Zumindest, wenn man es realistisch halten will.

Vom Effekt her sieht's natürlich cool aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (23. September 2010)

Sieht aus wie eine Szene aus irgendnem Shootergame... Aber gefällt!


----------



## Dingsdaa (23. September 2010)

CleanSweep schrieb:


> HDR ist genau dann gut, wenn man's nicht sieht. Zumindest, wenn man es realistisch halten will.



Da musst du mir jetzt aber mal ein Beispiel zeigen... ich kannte bis jetzt eigentlich nur HDRs mit solchen starken Kontrasten und mehr oder minder überdrehten Farben... angesehen hab ichs ihnen eig immer das es nen HDR ist =P

gerne per PM, sonst wirds hier zu OT... obwohl ja sowieso nicht viel los ist


----------



## Fischgesicht (23. September 2010)

sera schrieb:


> sieht aus wie eine szene aus irgendnem shootergame... Aber gefällt!



hl2


----------



## bananagogo (23. September 2010)

Den Schatten der Kamera solltest du beim nächsten Mal weglassen 
Sonst gefällts mir..vor allem die Kurbel im Vordergrund hat was...
Blöde Frage...steht das Bike von alleine oder wurd das Bild bearbeitet?


----------



## CleanSweep (23. September 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> Da musst du mir jetzt aber mal ein Beispiel zeigen... ich kannte bis jetzt eigentlich nur HDRs mit solchen starken Kontrasten und mehr oder minder überdrehten Farben... angesehen hab ichs ihnen eig immer das es nen HDR ist =P
> 
> gerne per PM, sonst wirds hier zu OT... obwohl ja sowieso nicht viel los ist



Schicke dir gleich eine PM.

Und ja, die typische (imho "falsche") Verwendung von HDR resultiert in diesen bunten Dingern.


----------



## Dingsdaa (23. September 2010)

Danke für die PM, eindrucksvolle bilder dabei dennen man HDR nicht so extrem ansieht wie bei den "bunten dingern" =D

achja, hier noch nen bildchen von heute... diesmal kein HDR 

Edit sagt: gehört eig eher in den Thread "Canyon Bikes in Action", aber naja gut


----------



## Canyon-Paul (23. September 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> Danke für die PM, eindrucksvolle bilder dabei dennen man HDR nicht so extrem ansieht wie bei den "bunten dingern" =D
> 
> achja, hier noch nen bildchen von heute... diesmal kein HDR



Großes Lob an den Fotographen


----------



## Dingsdaa (23. September 2010)

ja von mir auch, dank dir Paul! =P


----------



## RaceFace89 (23. September 2010)

@Dingsdaa

du gehst nicht zufällig am we oben am herk biken?
ziehst du immmer mit fotograf los?

jetzt sind wir schon 3 kassler hier,wir werden immer mehr


----------



## Dingsdaa (23. September 2010)

dieses WE? mhmmm mal sehen.. wenn dann diesmal ohne Paul, der muss weiter fleißig für sein Maschbaustudium lernen... mit ihm ziehe ich dann wahrscheinlich wieder am Montag los.

Der Fotograf bin prinzipiell ich, für die Fotos von mir hab ich aber Paul meine Cam in die Hand gedruckt weil ich kein Stativ mithatte und er das nach kurzer Einführung eig ganz gut gemeistert hat 
Hab sie heute zum ersten mal mit aufm Trail gehabt, fühle mich dabei aber nicht so wohl mit so ner wertvollen Fracht im Rucksack 

Noch ein Bild von heute:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/747958


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (23. September 2010)

der gute alte speedtrail...
ja,in der woche is immer schlecht,da ich beruflich viel unterwegs bin...
samstag geh ich wahrscheinlich fahren,weil morgen wollt ich meine neuen x.o trigger und die remote für meine joplin montieren...
dann gibts auch wieder nen bild....solang=text


----------



## Dingsdaa (23. September 2010)

bananagogo schrieb:


> Den Schatten der Kamera solltest du beim nächsten Mal weglassen
> Sonst gefällts mir..vor allem die Kurbel im Vordergrund hat was...
> Blöde Frage...steht das Bike von alleine oder wurd das Bild bearbeitet?



Wird gemacht 
Ist halt schwer bei nem Fisheye mit 170° Blickwinkel den schatten zu verstecken wenn die sonne von hinten kommt 
Ist natürlich nen stock unters Pedal geklemmt und dann mit Photoshop retuschiert


----------



## RaceFace89 (25. September 2010)

so dann mal back to the roots...

leider nur handybilder, weil der akku der cam leer war 


















Rahmen: Canyon Torque FR 9.0
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Steuersatz: Ritchey Zero Logic WCS
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo OCT
Bash: E-13
KeFü: Selfmade (132g)
Umwerfer: Shimano XT E-Type
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 SC
Schaltgriffe: Sram X.0 Redwin Trigger
Kassette: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR
Bremsgriffe : Avid Elixir CR
Griffe: ODI
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller WC
Vorbau Truvativ AKA
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC
Sattelstütze: Crank Brothers Joplin Remote
Sattelklemme: Canyon
LRS: Hope Pro II auf DT-Swiss EX500
Reifen: Muddy Mary 2.35 FR
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 647


----------



## Dingsdaa (25. September 2010)

heiße trigger 
wie siehts eigentlich mittlerweile mit der sattelklemmung der joplin aus? gabs da nicht mal probleme?


----------



## bjoern_80 (25. September 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal ein paar Fotos meines GC 9.0 in Größe M.


----------



## Sistinas (26. September 2010)

Mein Nerve AM 8.0 als Snowbike auf der Plumsjochhütte am Samstagmorgen (25.09.2010).

Alles Standard bis auf den Bontrager Sattel.


----------



## homerkills (26. September 2010)

es ist definitiv noch viiiel zu früh für schneebilder 
der sommer kommt nochmal zurück


----------



## Sistinas (26. September 2010)

homerkills schrieb:


> es ist definitiv noch viiiel zu früh für schneebilder
> der sommer kommt nochmal zurück



Ja, wir hatten unser WE auch noch ein bisschen anders vorgestellt


----------



## KA-Biker (26. September 2010)

Sistinas schrieb:


> Ja, wir hatten unser WE auch noch ein bisschen anders vorgestellt


 
von wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (26. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> von wo sind die Bilder?



über den bildern ist es zu lesen


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. September 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> heiße trigger
> wie siehts eigentlich mittlerweile mit der sattelklemmung der joplin aus? gabs da nicht mal probleme?



also ich kann von keinen problemen berichten,die klemmung packt super zu und hat mir noch nie sorgen bereitet...genau wie der rest der stütze


----------



## philwillfahrn (26. September 2010)

Mein Traumbike!!!


----------



## julius09 (26. September 2010)

das ist ein wahre traumbike!!!! fahre selber eins


----------



## Dingsdaa (26. September 2010)

vor allem die pedale gefallen 

was sind das für welche?


----------



## Feysal (27. September 2010)

SO...

Will hier auch mitspielen !!!

Obwohl hier ja fast nur Wahnsinnige mit ihren Torques etc.rumschwirren...

Aber auch die "Tourer"sollten mitmachen dürfen.
Here we go.

Nagelneu und in XL.Ein Nerve XC 7.0(anderer Sattel,Sigma Rox und Tacx Flaschenhalter sind geändert).
Ich mag es schlicht.

Pretty in BLACK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philwillfahrn (27. September 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> vor allem die pedale gefallen
> 
> was sind das für welche?



NS Bikes Aerial heißen die Teile...


----------



## GerhardO (27. September 2010)

Bike: Nerve AM
Wo: Karwendel
Wann: 25.09.2010 um 05.45 morgens
Höhe: 1630m ü.n.N.





Danke an Pascal für die Erlaubnis! 

G.


----------



## kNiRpS (27. September 2010)

iiih mach weg  viel zu weiß ^^


----------



## Cortezsi (27. September 2010)

Bähhh, sind die verschimmelt...


----------



## Redshred (27. September 2010)

Puderzucker  Puderzucker !!!!


----------



## woodybender (27. September 2010)

Hallo,hier mal ein Hobel.


----------



## ridin12 (28. September 2010)

2 Nerve XC`s in freier Wildbahn - Ötztal


----------



## ohschda (28. September 2010)

ridin12 schrieb:


> 2 Nerve XC`s in freier Wildbahn - Ötztal


Bild?


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. September 2010)

Wie, freie Wildbahn, ist doch ein Zaun drumrum.


----------



## RandB (28. September 2010)

Auf dem Mont Thabor / Westalpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RandB (28. September 2010)

Hier war's ziemlich schlammig


----------



## RandB (28. September 2010)

Ich mag nicht mehr und warum ist das Bike so schwer und warum bin ich überhaupt mit auf diese blöde Tour gekommen und warum ist das Wetter so schlecht und warum ist mir kalt...


----------



## Onze80 (29. September 2010)

woodybender schrieb:


> Hallo,hier mal ein Hobel.



kann mir jemand erklären wozu dieser "Pappendeckel" an der Gabelbrücke dient? Noch nie gesehen...


----------



## julius09 (29. September 2010)

das ist ein spritzschutz....hilft gegen schlamm und dreck= kein dreck mehr im gesicht


----------



## Stefan_78 (29. September 2010)

.....bei höherer Geschwindigkeit...


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. Oktober 2010)

hatte auch mal überlegt mir sowas zu kaufen,aber ich mags dann doch lieber dreckig 

*schleichwerbung an*
verkaufe set x.9 trigger 9-fach/3-fach und noch son bissel anderes gedöns
interesse=pm 
*schleichwerbung aus*


----------



## InFLiCT (3. Oktober 2010)

heute unterwegs in zypern gewesen.. mit dem kleinen dropzone was voll tourentauglich ist...


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Oktober 2010)

*neid*


----------



## InFLiCT (4. Oktober 2010)

so und hier das zweite bzw eigentlich das bild was davor aufgenommen werden muss... wen es interessiert die tour endet unten an der küste im Hafen...  
bin hier für 4 monate und das fetzt dann schon... nur ein wenig zu warm derzeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich will da auch hin, morgen solls ja wieder regnen bei uns


----------



## SoundVibration (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi, statt eine Fotos des 2006er ES6 (M) ein paar Filmsequenzen (Erstlingswerk), Singletrails, kurzweilig geschnitten, Aachen City und RWTH Aachen kommen als Heimatstandort auch nicht zu kurz.  Enjoy!
SV

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ippXprJn0sg"]YouTube        - DE NL BE tri-border region Streetview.m4v[/nomedia]


----------



## Samwise (5. Oktober 2010)

Torque playzone und das Nerve XC meiner Freundin


----------



## steveo282 (5. Oktober 2010)

du riese!!


----------



## whigger (6. Oktober 2010)

Krass, wie lang ist denn da die Sattelstütze? Wenn da mal der rahmen keinen Schaden nimmt...


----------



## thaz (6. Oktober 2010)

Das kommt halt davon, wenn Canyon keine XL-Rahmen für die interessanten Räder anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## angscout (6. Oktober 2010)

Das mit der Sattelstütze passt, ist noch alles oberhalb der Mindesmarkierung. Ist Zwischen 1 und 2 also noch ein bißchen Platz.


----------



## InFLiCT (6. Oktober 2010)

und wie macht sich das playzone auf touren??


----------



## Samwise (6. Oktober 2010)

Es geht eigentlich bisher ziemlich gut. Fahr es auch noch im Originalzustand. Mit der Freundin zusammen passt es dann, sie fährt noch nicht so schnell


----------



## zeuss_79 (6. Oktober 2010)

mahlzeit.... würde ja auch gern mein bike posten, nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das bild hier rein bekomme... kann mir jemand helfen? danke schön...


----------



## Dingsdaa (6. Oktober 2010)

lad dein bild doch einfach hier ein dein Fotoalbum im IBC hoch und poste den bildlink der anschließend unter "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" unterhalb deines bildes steht hier rein


----------



## IronDust (6. Oktober 2010)

leider hatte ich nur das Handy dabei.. 's nächste ma muss die gute cam unbedingt mitkommen. Hab mich echt geärgert!


----------



## zeuss_79 (6. Oktober 2010)

sag mal iron, einfach das bild in mein album laden und wie kommts dann direkt hier zur ansicht? bin etwas unbedarft in der hinsicht...


----------



## IronDust (6. Oktober 2010)

wenn du dann alle Bilder siehst sind dort kleine checkboxen. Diese einfach anklicken damit der hacken da drin is. 

unten dann noch auf BBcode anzeigen klicken den Text kopieren und in einem Post pasten!


----------



## zeuss_79 (6. Oktober 2010)

also, hier zur schau mein hobel....


----------



## Canyon-Paul (6. Oktober 2010)

Hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomcomm (6. Oktober 2010)

nice!!


----------



## zeuss_79 (6. Oktober 2010)

hier noch als kleinen detailgeschmack ne nahaufnahme von der farbe....grins


----------



## Thomcomm (6. Oktober 2010)

Ist das Nasslack oder Pulver???


----------



## zeuss_79 (6. Oktober 2010)

pulver mit ner zusätzlichen schicht klarpulver...


----------



## DaBua (6. Oktober 2010)

Sieht super aus! Und was kostet des pulvern und lackieren??


----------



## zeuss_79 (6. Oktober 2010)

habe bei nem bekannten, der ne pulverbeschichtungsfirma hat nen 50er bezahlt. das pulver in dieser farbe ist leider nicht aus deutschland zu beziehen, kommt aus österreich...schimmert, wenn die sonne draufscheint noch leicht gelblich/violett...super schöne farbe, wie ich finde...


----------



## ChrizZZz (6. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden Fall 

Wenn der Matzell jetz noch weisse Schriftzüge für dich bereithält gehts ab!


----------



## zeuss_79 (6. Oktober 2010)

das wäre was...dazu müßt ich mal nen anderen bekannten befragen, der hat ne werbebeschriftungsbude....allerdings ohne decals auch nicht schlecht....mhh??


----------



## DaBua (6. Oktober 2010)

Unschlagbarer Preis!  Leider hab ich kein Vitamin-B zu einem Pulverbeschichter! 

Hier noch ein Bild vom Montag mit neuem Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeuss_79 (6. Oktober 2010)

auch hübsch...also die canyon bikes sind schon ne nette sache, wie ich finde....bei deiner anodisierung in schwarz gibts nen nettes mittelchen. speed wachs aus der sprühdose. etwas auf einen lappen, am besten microfaser und dann schön einreiben, somit bleibt das schwarz immer schön frisch und dreck läßt sich leichter entfernen...


----------



## Napoli94 (6. Oktober 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9394
Hier mal mein Torque in Action


----------



## Dantethr (6. Oktober 2010)

Hey, hier mal 2 Am huckepack


----------



## T!ll (6. Oktober 2010)

Toll, eine ganze Seite voller AM's, da mach ich mit


----------



## Newmi (6. Oktober 2010)

Bis auf die Kameraposition ein nettes Video! Klasse Mucke!!


----------



## julius09 (6. Oktober 2010)

@ t!ll dein rad wird echt immer schöner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (6. Oktober 2010)

@ Till

Sehr schickes AM


----------



## steveo282 (6. Oktober 2010)

mein torque in artgerechter haltung .. soweit alles stock parts


----------



## zeuss_79 (7. Oktober 2010)

schönes teil @ t!ll...
@steveo...der ritt hat sich mal fett gelohnt, würd ich sagen...


----------



## bananagogo (7. Oktober 2010)

2010er Sparbuch XC 6.0


----------



## klueny (7. Oktober 2010)

@ T!ll
sind das die xlc pedale ?
btw nettes bike


----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Oktober 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Toll, eine ganze Seite voller AM's, da mach ich mit



sauschönes am! 

persönlich fänd ichs mit schwarzem bash noch schöner


----------



## T!ll (7. Oktober 2010)

klueny schrieb:


> @ T!ll
> sind das die xlc pedale ?
> btw nettes bike



Ne, Sixpack Icon  http://www.sixpack-racing.com/de/pa...88febe9081660ed775c8c3745150d6f&mnid=16&page=

Danke!!! Freut mich wenn's euch gefällt


----------



## mucmuc (8. Oktober 2010)

so dann werd ich auch mal meine neueste errungenschaft herzeigen... 

was meint ihr, ist der hebel am schaltwerk zu lang? sollt ich da noch einen kürzeren nehmen?

lg


----------



## T!ll (8. Oktober 2010)

Schick! Auch ein Sixpack Menace oder?


----------



## leeresblatt (8. Oktober 2010)

habe bei mir auch ein weisses Bashguard montiert, passt gut finde ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (8. Oktober 2010)

Mein geliebtes Torque  Muss nurnoch ein breiterer weißer Lenker ran dann bin ich zurfrieden


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Oktober 2010)

hier meins.....


----------



## matziie (8. Oktober 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> hier meins.....
> (...)



Das ist das 2010er oder?


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Oktober 2010)

Jap 2010


----------



## PiR4Te (8. Oktober 2010)

@ Till:

wie macht sich denn der Maxxis am vorderad? Und welcher ist das?

Würd auch gern mal ein wenig mit den Reifen experimentieren...

Gruss


----------



## mucmuc (8. Oktober 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> Schick! Auch ein Sixpack Menace oder?


jup, also die erste ausfahrt war damit schon mal sehr fein...



leeresblatt schrieb:


> habe bei mir auch ein weisses Bashguard montiert, passt gut finde ich



ja, hab auch gedacht, dass das ganz gut passt


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Oktober 2010)

...meine beiden


----------



## decline (8. Oktober 2010)

eine großaufnahme vom canyon schriftzug auf der unterseite des unterrohrs bitte....danke


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Oktober 2010)

wie wär's mit drauf klicken -> großes bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Oktober 2010)




----------



## chaz (8. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich sehe, wie die Bremsleitung vorne verlegt ist, dann könnte ich :kotz: 
und   .


----------



## T!ll (8. Oktober 2010)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> @ Till:
> 
> wie macht sich denn der Maxxis am vorderad? Und welcher ist das?
> 
> ...



Das ist der Minion F 2,35 42a (Drahtreifen), also diese weiche Gummimischung.

Bin erst zwei mal gefahren, aber der Grip ist um Welten besser als der vom FatAlbert (war vorher drauf in 2,4). In Kurven klebt das Vorderrad richtig schön am Boden, auch bei Nässe. Nassgrip ist scheinbar eh ne große Stärke von der SuperTacky Mischung, gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass er auch robuster ist als der FA (welcher schon nach 1000km zerbröselt; Stollenabriss, Löcher usw.).
Aber Vorsicht, die Maxxxis (zumindest mal der Minion) fallen sehr schmal aus, 2,35 entspricht eher einem 2,25er Schwalbe.


----------



## IcaroZero (8. Oktober 2010)

T!ll schrieb:


> ... klebt das Vorderrad richtig schön am Boden



Hihija, berghoch klebt er aber auch gut. 

Ich hab von vorne Falt Albert, hinten Nobby Nic auf die 2,5er Minions gewechselt. Berghoch muss ich seitdem nen Gang runterschalten. Dafür ist der Grip echt toll. Nur wenn's richtig matschig/schmierig ist gibt auch der Minion irgendwann auf.


----------



## Flok (8. Oktober 2010)

Mal was Älteres. Habe heute mal den Antrieb auf SLX gewechselt sowie günstig neue Laufräder erworben (Mavic Crossride). Ist quasi mein Schlechtwetterrad fürs Training, fahre ansonsten fast nur Rennrad


----------



## Dingsdaa (8. Oktober 2010)

Flok schrieb:


> fahre ansonsten fast nur Rennrad



man siehts an den hörnchen, die stehen ja hart steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InFLiCT (9. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, wie die Bremsleitung vorne verlegt ist, dann könnte ich :kotz:
> und   .



versteh ich grad nicht.. was denn da so falsch?? 


@flok... supercool... schön retro..


----------



## Cortezsi (9. Oktober 2010)

Flok schrieb:


> Mal was Älteres. Habe heute mal den Antrieb auf SLX gewechselt sowie günstig neue Laufräder erworben (Mavic Crossride). Ist quasi mein Schlechtwetterrad fürs Training, fahre ansonsten fast nur Rennrad



Das nenn ich mal erregierte Hörnchen. Hast Du das Foto kurz nach'm Aufstehen gemacht?


----------



## chaz (9. Oktober 2010)

InFLiCT schrieb:


> versteh ich grad nicht.. was denn da so falsch??



Bremsleitungen gehören auf die Innenseite der Gabel.


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Oktober 2010)

danke,wenn ich meine linke Hand wieder benutzen kann werd ichs ändern...obwohl die Leitungsverlegung vom Gabelhersteller so vorgesehen ist.


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. Oktober 2010)

Mein Do-It-All-Torque


----------



## InFLiCT (9. Oktober 2010)

@raceface... das sind mal schöööne bilder... 
echt gut in Scene gestellt dein bike...


----------



## Dingsdaa (9. Oktober 2010)

Naaaa, hastes mit deinem Do-it-all mal wieder nur bis zum Schloss geschafft? 
Also ich komme mit meinem XC ja bis zum Herkules rauf! 
Just kidding, sind schöne Bilder... vor allem das letzte 
Zugegeben hat die Umgebung am Schloss sowieso gerade fotografisch mehr zu bieten, am Herkules ist wegen den Bauarbeiten ja alles abgesperrt...

Achja: welche 50mm Linse ist das eig?


----------



## chaz (9. Oktober 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> danke,wenn ich meine linke Hand wieder benutzen kann werd ichs ändern...obwohl die Leitungsverlegung vom Gabelhersteller so vorgesehen ist.



Bergamont verlegt die Leitung bei den Bikes mit ´ner Totem z.B. auch auf die Innenseite.


----------



## InFLiCT (9. Oktober 2010)

bei meiner totem liegt die leitung von hause aus auch innen... 
hätte chaz das nicht gesagt wäre das aber glaub ich garnicht so recht aufgefallen


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Oktober 2010)

hi,
er hat ja auch recht...ich hab ihn da falsch verstanden!sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (9. Oktober 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> Naaaa, hastes mit deinem Do-it-all mal wieder nur bis zum Schloss geschafft?
> ...
> Achja: welche 50mm Linse ist das eig?



scherzkeks  habs extra zum bildermachen ins auto gepackt und hochgeschafft 

linse:sigma
cam:sony alpha 200


----------



## Dingsdaa (9. Oktober 2010)

na du wirst doch am ende nicht wie ich stolzer besitzer eines sigma 50mm f1.4er sein..... oder doch!?


----------



## RaceFace89 (9. Oktober 2010)

pssst...sags aber bitte keinem weiter,ja?!


----------



## M3ph!st0 (10. Oktober 2010)

War mit User RaceFace89 mal am Schloss paar fotos schießen

@Dingsdaa
is mein Objektiv und is genau das  und pics sind made be my, aber mit einfluss von RaceFace89


----------



## RaceFace89 (10. Oktober 2010)

was sagt denn eig deine frau dazu,das du noch um 2:38 uhr im internet rumlungerst?


----------



## ChrizZZz (10. Oktober 2010)

Bei schönem Wetter geht einfach mehr! Bissl schlammig wars hier und da noch...
aber stehen wir ja drauf?! 

Nun mit XTR 2-Fach und Ti-Eggies..8,5 Tendenz fallend.


----------



## decline (10. Oktober 2010)

"S" wie *SEXY*


----------



## Sera (10. Oktober 2010)

Bei diesem Wetter musste man ja raus.
Mein AM mit neuer Sattelstüze  vor der längsten Sitzgruppe im Pfälzerwald


----------



## NobbyRalph (11. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Bremsleitungen gehören auf die Innenseite der Gabel.


 
Somit ist das ab sofort Gesetz. Daß mir ja keiner die Bremsleistungen anders als von chaz erlaubt montiert. KLAR?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dingsdaa (11. Oktober 2010)

das ganze hat doch auch nen sicherheitsrelevanten hintergrund 
wenn du mit der gabel zu dicht an nem stein/fels etc vorbeischrammst dann könnte es bei ner aussenliegenden Bremsleitung gut sein das sie beschädigt wird und du dann mitten aufm trail ohne vorderradbremse dastehst...
das war bestimmt auch chaz hintergedanke, ganz sicher!


----------



## Cortezsi (11. Oktober 2010)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Somit ist das ab sofort Gesetz. Daß mir ja keiner die Bremsleistungen anders als von chaz erlaubt montiert. KLAR?!



Mir doch egal, chaz.


----------



## Xplosion51 (11. Oktober 2010)

bremsleitung


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2010)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Somit ist das ab sofort Gesetz. Daß mir ja keiner die Bremsleistungen anders als von chaz erlaubt montiert. KLAR?!



Willst du kleiner ........ jetzt eigentlich in jedem Fred einen Kleinkrieg gegen mich führen? Kannst du gerne haben. Alles weitere gerne per PN. Das mit der Bremsleitung hat einen Grund. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich eigentlich mal zurückhalten. In einfachen Worten: Schnauze halten ist angesagt!


----------



## NobbyRalph (11. Oktober 2010)

chaz schrieb:


> Willst du kleiner ........ jetzt eigentlich in jedem Fred einen Kleinkrieg gegen mich führen? Kannst du gerne haben. Alles weitere gerne per PN. Das mit der Bremsleitung hat einen Grund. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich eigentlich mal zurückhalten. In einfachen Worten: Schnauze halten ist angesagt!


 
Träum schön weiter! Mit Kleinkrieg hat das nix zu tun, wer sich grundlos aufführt wie die Axt im Walde und wild beschimpft, was das Zeug hält, wird mich nicht so schnell los...
Aber die PN-Sache können wir zur Entlastung der anderen Forums-Teilnehmer gerne machen.


----------



## 3ride (12. Oktober 2010)

Bin vor lauter biken bis jetzt nicht zum fotografieren gekommen... bis gestern jedenfalls... 













Greez
3ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ins (12. Oktober 2010)

Hier meins, jetzt ohne Hammerschmidt und mit 2011er Code R.


----------



## NobbyRalph (12. Oktober 2010)

ins schrieb:


> Hier meins, jetzt ohne Hammerschmidt und mit 2011er Code R.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/761488


 
Geiles Teil! Respekt!


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Oktober 2010)

Wasn das für ein Bashguard? Hab an meinem AM auch die SLX Kurbel und überlege das große Blatt gg nen BG auszutauschen.


----------



## ToMo74 (12. Oktober 2010)

mal ein paar fränkische Herbstimpressionen mit meinem neuem Nerve XC 8.0 in der hier doch eher seltenen Farbe rot 


 

 



Bis auf die Ergon Griffe, Flaschenhalter und Tacho noch orginal, aber mit der Ausstattung bin ich erstmal sehr zufrieden


----------



## Ramboss (12. Oktober 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/761826


----------



## homerkills (12. Oktober 2010)

hab das mal für dich erledigt







ps...du hast ein rad ab


----------



## Ramboss (12. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Ramboss (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja das stimmt allerdings. Am Gardasee aber gerne

Sorry fürs doppelte Bild!!


----------



## Ramboss (12. Oktober 2010)

Hier in Samnaun mit meinen Nerve XC 6.0...


----------



## NeroKnight (13. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (13. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Bild von einem Nerve mit Magura Wotan?
Bin am überlegen ob Wotan oder Lyrik/FOX 36.


----------



## ins (13. Oktober 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wasn das für ein Bashguard? Hab an meinem AM auch die SLX Kurbel und überlege das große Blatt gg nen BG auszutauschen.



Race Face Light, ist baugleich mit dem Atlas FR.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Oktober 2010)

M3ph!st0 schrieb:


> War mit User RaceFace89 mal am Schloss paar fotos schießen


Nice! Tip: Die Elox-Teile an der Stütze würden in Orange verdammt gut kommen 




ins schrieb:


> Hier meins, jetzt ohne Hammerschmidt und mit 2011er Code R.


Gute Entscheidung!  (das mit der Hammershit) Kannst bei Gelegenheit mal berichten, wie die neue Code so ist, gerne auch im Light-FR Fred


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2010)

Aus Torque FR wird Torque FRX. Mit Hammerschmidt!


----------



## christophersch (15. Oktober 2010)

cool! und, was sagste? wie fährt es sich? (nicht, dass ich nicht auch eins hätte, aber man will ja mal wissen... ;-))


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe aktuell nen Kahnbeinbruch der noch operiert werden muss... Frag mich im April/Mai 2011 noch mal...


----------



## Xplosion51 (16. Oktober 2010)

"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nicht kompatibel mit Torque FRX 2009 / 2010. Die Ankerplatte der Hammerschmidt schlägt beim Einfedern an die Schwinge!"



http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=176&action=searchResult


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Info, werd's mir noch mal anschauen. Aber hier im Forum gibt es doch schon einen, der ne Hammerschmidt am FRX fährt.
Ich kann bis jetzt jedenfalls keine Berührung der Schwinge mit der Ankerplatte feststellen, auch wenn da wirklich sehr wenig Luft ist. Allerdings nur im komplett ausgefederten Zustand.

Edit: Also ich habe noch mal nachgeschaut. Da ist definitiv Luft zwischen Schwinge und Ankerplatte. So ca. 0,5 mm  im ausgefertden Zustand. Umso mehr man einfedert, desto größer wird die Lücke.


----------



## Master80 (16. Oktober 2010)

@Mettwurst

Warum Hammerschmidt? Fährst du mit dem FRX auch touren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe einfach alles von meinem FR ans FRX geschraubt. Die Hammerschmidt habe ich im Mai neu gekauft und habe keine Lust sie jetzt mit riesigem Verlust zu verkaufen, außerdem gefällt sie mir sehr gut. Touren werde ich wohl keine fahren, aber die Uphills an meinen Hometrails möchte ich gerne gemütlich bergauf kurbeln.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Oktober 2010)

@ Mettwurscht: Schönes Teil!  Aber vergewissere dich lieber doppelt und dreifach, dass das mit der Hammerschmidt passt... nicht, dass wieder was kaputt geht 
btw: Ein Angle-Set Steuersatz wäre im FRX sicher keine schlechte Sache, oder? Der Lenkwinkel wirkt (zumindest auf dem Bild) wie beim originalen FR etwas steil?


----------



## Xplosion51 (18. Oktober 2010)

Dein FRX sieht wirklich super aus


----------



## Rines (18. Oktober 2010)

Fette Kiste..


----------



## Se_b (18. Oktober 2010)

Canyon AM6.0     -     Canyon XC7.0


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Mettwurscht: Schönes Teil!  Aber vergewissere dich lieber doppelt und dreifach, dass das mit der Hammerschmidt passt... nicht, dass wieder was kaputt geht
> btw: Ein Angle-Set Steuersatz wäre im FRX sicher keine schlechte Sache, oder? Der Lenkwinkel wirkt (zumindest auf dem Bild) wie beim originalen FR etwas steil?



Ich werde den Dämpfer noch mal ausbauen und den kompletten Federweg prüfen, bevor ich damit fahre. Aber das dauert ja eh noch ne halbe Ewigkeit... 
Für das AngleSet bräuchte ich, wie ich sehe, einen 1 1/8" Gabelschaft. Hab aber nen konischen Schaft. Der Lenkwinkel ist auf jedenfall flacher als beim FR mit gleicher Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Oktober 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Für das AngleSet bräuchte ich, wie ich sehe, einen 1 1/8" Gabelschaft. Hab aber nen konischen Schaft. Der Lenkwinkel ist auf jedenfall flacher als beim FR mit gleicher Gabel.


Ach, stimmt ja... notfalls musst du mir die Standrohreinheit deiner Totem vermachen  Ist eine Coil, oder? Aber wenn der Lenkwinkel passt, ist ja eh alles bestens


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Oktober 2010)

Canyon Torque ES Custom-Aufbau, orangenen Streifen entfernt





14,63kg (Größe L)


----------



## BobTheBuilder (21. Oktober 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Canyon Torque ES Custom-Aufbau, orangenen Streifen entfernt
> 
> 14,63kg (Größe L)



Nettes Bike! Darf ich fragen, wie groß du bist?


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Oktober 2010)

Schaut echt heiß aus :O


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Oktober 2010)

@ Mettwurst: Ich hätte noch ne weiße Totem MCDH 1,5 für dich. Halbes Jahr alt. Zustand absolut tiptop.


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Oktober 2010)

BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> Nettes Bike! Darf ich fragen, wie groß du bist?



190cm, passt perfekt. Dazu ein kurzer Truvativ Vorbau (40mm), ein 740mm Lenker und 175mm Kurbelarme.


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Oktober 2010)

*175cm* kurbelarme? respekt  dazugehörtige schrittlänge? 

EDIT: okay ich machs noch dicker


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Oktober 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> *175cm* kurbelarme? respekt  dazugehörtige schrittlänge?



Ich kanns dir garnicht sagen, nie gemessen.


----------



## 4Stroke (21. Oktober 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> *175cm* kurbelarme? respekt  dazugehörtige schrittlänge?
> 
> EDIT: okay ich machs noch dicker



 ok alles klar


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Oktober 2010)

Ihm gehts wohl um die Einheit in der du die Länge der Kurbelarme angegeben hast.. 

edit:
da hab ich nicht gesehen, dass es schon ne seite weiter ging... -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 94818 (22. Oktober 2010)

das Sauwetter geht wieder los


----------



## ToMo74 (22. Oktober 2010)

also mit ner Jeans hab ich noch keine Tour gemacht.. das kann doch nicht bequem sein... aber Style geht wohl vor


----------



## .t1mo (22. Oktober 2010)

Ist es denn nicht eiskalt unter einer nassen Jeans oder hast du lange Schläuche drunter?


----------



## Deleted 94818 (22. Oktober 2010)

hehe also von der Bequemlichkeit mit nem Sitzpolster drunter gehts eigentlich ganz gut, lange Skisocken halten die Waaden warm und die großen Pfützen kamen zum Glück erst gegen Ende der Tour


----------



## Dingsdaa (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heute mal nachm Biken aufm Spielplatz zum Fotos machen 
Das nächste mal wirds vorher geputzt, i promise!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (22. Oktober 2010)

ist doch gar nicht dreckig...


----------



## Dingsdaa (22. Oktober 2010)

doch schon... unterrohr, gabel, hinterbau... alles eingesaut =D
aber aufm bild wirkts ganz in ordnung das stimmt


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. Oktober 2010)

Ach,... man erkennt doch noch alle Farben 
tip top


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Oktober 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> doch schon... unterrohr, gabel, hinterbau... alles eingesaut =D
> aber aufm bild wirkts ganz in ordnung das stimmt



das will hier aber auch niemand sauber sehen, außer unchained vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (23. Oktober 2010)

So sieht ein artgerecht gehaltenes Bike aus (ist aber mal gerade kein Canyon):


----------



## Loddz (23. Oktober 2010)

Genießt die letzten Farben an den Bäumen!! Innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen ist fast das ganze Laub von dem Baum herabgefallen (war 1 Tag vorher da auch mit Foto)


----------



## RaceFace89 (23. Oktober 2010)

@ dingsdaa

wo hast du denn das bild gemacht?
starre jetzt schon 10min auf den bildschirm und überlege...

P.S. bist zu alt für den spielplatz,oder hattest du dein kind dabei


----------



## mas7erchief (23. Oktober 2010)

Adios Torque.....


----------



## Dingsdaa (23. Oktober 2010)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> @ dingsdaa
> 
> wo hast du denn das bild gemacht?
> starre jetzt schon 10min auf den bildschirm und überlege...
> ...



Na dann starr mal weiter 
Ist der Spielplatz an der Hupfeldschule... quasi direkt bei mir ume ecke


----------



## anulu (23. Oktober 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Adios Torque.....



Entsorgste das Torque komplett oder nur zum überwintern tschüß gesagt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mas7erchief (23. Oktober 2010)

Soll komplett weg kommen.....also wer Interesse an dem Rad/Rahmen oder irgendwelchen Teilen hat soll sich bei mir melden oder mal in meinen Bikemartk gucken....


----------



## RaceFace89 (23. Oktober 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> Na dann starr mal weiter
> Ist der Spielplatz an der Hupfeldschule... quasi direkt bei mir ume ecke



ne du...augen tun schon weh 
haben wir das also auch geklärt


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. Oktober 2010)

macht mal mit 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7684828#post7684828


----------



## Femelflitzer (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab auch ein Canyon und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## erkan1984 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hat ich des Schon?





Mittlerweile mit 10-fach Kette, Anderen Schnellespannern, Ciclo HAC5
und mit dezenterer Rahmenbeschriftung. 10,1...

Wenn mal wieder die Sonne da ist ein Bild....


----------



## Dingsdaa (29. Oktober 2010)

Hier nochmal eine Detailaufnahme von neulich... gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut so 

Titel: 120mm pure Love


----------



## paradisoinferno (29. Oktober 2010)

Nette Farbe

Den Rahmengrößenaufkleber würde ich sofort entfernen, geht gar nicht.
Dein Dämpfer zu weich eingestellt? Der Gummi lümmelt sich in den Tiefen des Kolbens


----------



## Dingsdaa (29. Oktober 2010)

na wie gut das ichs gestern geputz hab und bei der gelegenheit den aufkleber abgemacht hab  wirklich schlimm wars aber nun nicht meiner meinung nach 
dämpfer passt so eig ganz gut... ist schon relativ weich (25-30% SAG ca.) aber mir gefällts


----------



## .t1mo (29. Oktober 2010)

Dingsdaa schrieb:


> na wie gut das ichs gestern geputz hab und bei der gelegenheit den aufkleber abgemacht hab  wirklich schlimm wars aber nun nicht meiner meinung nach
> dämpfer passt so eig ganz gut... ist schon relativ weich (25-30% SAG ca.) aber mir gefällts



So sieht es aber so aus, als ob etwas mehr als die 120mm ausgenutzt werden bzw. der Dämpfer durchschlägt


----------



## paradisoinferno (29. Oktober 2010)

War heut auch ma wieder unterwegs und ordentlich Dreck aufgewirbelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dingsdaa (29. Oktober 2010)

darf ich mal ganz doof nachfragen was für ne lampe da auf deinem lenker thront? ist das ne lupine wilma oder eine von diesen günstigeren lampen? (deal extreme oder ähnliches) 
bräuchte nämlich auch mal was helleres als die sigma karma für die kalte jahreszeit


----------



## paradisoinferno (30. Oktober 2010)

Die Wilma, und auch wenn ich nächtelang über für und wider der beträchtlichen Summe gehadert habe, ich würd sie mir (oK, gern auch die Betty) immer wieder holen

Hab noch ne DX aufm Helm, gut als Zweitlampe, auch gute Reichweite allerdings recht spottig....

3 Dxen entprechen in etwa der Lichtleistung der Wilma...wobei dann auch nicht so homogen und ausgewogen....


----------



## Thomcomm (4. November 2010)

Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Thread.. 

Ist wohl eine Mischung aus Galerie-Pic und herbstlicher Impression!

Egal, mir gefällts. Und euch hoffentlich auch?!

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## christophersch (4. November 2010)

definitiv!!!
wo isn das?


----------



## Thomcomm (4. November 2010)

Das Bild ist auf dem Höchsten entstanden!! 
Der Höchste ist der "höchste" Berg am Bodensee. 

War ne geniale Indian-Summer Tour!!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. November 2010)

schön! vorallem sehr schöne farbe des bikes


----------



## Se_b (5. November 2010)

Hab ein Bildchen von der schönen Mosel


----------



## Jobi (5. November 2010)

Und hier meins mit bißchen Schmutz...


----------



## Actros (6. November 2010)

Ich sage auch mal Hallo, und zeige mal mein Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (6. November 2010)

@Se b:
Ist das Bild oberhalb von Kobern entstanden? Kommt mir so bekannt vor


----------



## FreerideNRW (6. November 2010)

Jobi schrieb:


> Und hier meins mit bißchen Schmutz...



Das Torque ES scheint immer seltener zu werden, sieht man kaum noch .


----------



## Se_b (6. November 2010)

@T!ll:

richtig...100gummipunkte für dich^^


----------



## T!ll (6. November 2010)

Juhu


----------



## Maracuja10 (6. November 2010)

Mein Canyon nach der heutigen leicht schlammigen Ausfahrt


----------



## defabjan (8. November 2010)

sehr stolz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (8. November 2010)

Glückwunsch und jetzt mach es dreckig


----------



## defabjan (8. November 2010)

hihiii, bin "blutiger anfänger"
mein  nachbar ist sozusagen mein mentor und der kann erst in 2 wochen wieder fahren da er sich was am bein gerissen hat :-(
jetz fahr ich nur im langweiligen flachen wald rum und spring ab und zu aus nem alten flußbett raus^^

danke


----------



## kNiRpS (8. November 2010)

dafür brauchste kein mentor, learning by doing


----------



## MelleD (8. November 2010)

Wofür eigentlich danke?


----------



## defabjan (8. November 2010)

für den glückwunsch ;-)

bitte, (für die antwort)^^


----------



## MelleD (8. November 2010)

Achsoooo, danke


----------



## Giant XTC (9. November 2010)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Das Torque ES scheint immer seltener zu werden, sieht man kaum noch .



Da...


----------



## Fluffi (9. November 2010)

Und noch ein ES 

Bei einer der ersten Ausfahrten im Braunkohlegebiet.


----------



## Otterauge (9. November 2010)

Morgen um 10Uhr hole ich mein 9.0


----------



## kreet (9. November 2010)

Hey,
kann man eigentlich iwie an die hochauflösenden Vollansichten der 2011er Modelle auf der Canyon HP kommen? Würde sowas gerne als Hintergrundbild haben. 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (9. November 2010)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Das Torque ES scheint immer seltener zu werden, sieht man kaum noch .



Dabei fand ich war es eines der besten Torques ... leicht und robust.

Ich hab mir ja den letzten Rahmen in meiner Grösse im Outlet geholt, da ich bis auf Rahmen und Gabel schon alles hatte. Den Dämpfer hab ich dennoch gg. nen ISX 6 getauscht.


----------



## Otterauge (10. November 2010)

Ja jeden Cent wert... Dämpfer und Gabel habe ich erst mal grob eingestellt, leider fehlt mir heute die Zeit.


----------



## christophersch (10. November 2010)

30%Sag hinten, vorne etwas weniger. Lowspeed und Highspeed Druckstufe der Gabel von ganz raus etwa 4 Klicks rein...von dem Setup kannst du dann weiterarbeiten ;-)
Rebound 7 Klicks rein, bei Dämpfer weniger


----------



## Otterauge (10. November 2010)

In dem dreh habe ich es gemacht.

Hab die Staubdichtungen noch geölt damit es sich nicht so trocken anfühlt...

Feine Rad muß ich schon sagen


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2010)

> Dabei fand ich war es eines der besten Torques ... leicht und robust.



Stimmt, dazu lassen sich mit dem Torque ES noch super Touren fahren und das bei 160mm Federweg.

Würde mal gerne ein Torque FR 9 im Vergleich auf Touren fahren, das wiegt gerade mal 13,4kg, ähnlich wie das ES.


----------



## Otterauge (12. November 2010)

War Gestern noch im Regen unterwegs und mit ein Trail bei uns runter... macht echt Fun. Man bekommt das Gefühl vermittelt immer die Kontrolle zu behalten obwohl es schlammig un extrem rutschig war. 

Zudem ist die Hammerschmitt einfach fein, genau richtig für meine gegend Nah am Bergbereich, macht sich auch bei touren richtig gut


----------



## thaz (12. November 2010)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Stimmt, dazu lassen sich mit dem Torque ES noch super Touren fahren und das bei 160mm Federweg.
> 
> Würde mal gerne ein Torque FR 9 im Vergleich auf Touren fahren, das wiegt gerade mal 13,4kg, ähnlich wie das ES.



Zumal das Torque ES das letzte Bike mit mehr als 140mm Federweg von Canyon war, was auch für große Menschen wie mich geeignet ist - sehr schade! Die aktuellen Bikes gibts ja nur bis Größe L.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. November 2010)

Wie groß bist du denn? Ich fahre bei 180cm/86SL auch Rahmengröße M. Ich denke L geht da schon bis 190cm. Nen AM/Enduro fährt man ja eher ne Nummer kleiner.


----------



## Scili (12. November 2010)

m geht bis 186...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (12. November 2010)

und wann fängt m an?


----------



## Scili (12. November 2010)

Heutzutage mit 13-14 Jahren.

Keine Ahnung.
Es gibt schliesslich 2 Typen Rahmengrösse- Käufer:
a) Hauptsache es passt ideal zu meinen Gräten
b) Gewicht, Handling, Klöten etc haben absolute Prio und ich hab nichts gegen ne Sattelstütze, die auf 13,5 von 17?* möglichen Einstellpositionen eingestellt ist. (WENN der Sattel dann mal ausgefahren ist)

*habs nich mehr 100 pro im Kopf- ziehe die ja nich jeden Tag ganz raus.


----------



## psyeuder (13. November 2010)

kreet schrieb:


> Hey,
> kann man eigentlich iwie an die hochauflösenden Vollansichten der 2011er Modelle auf der Canyon HP kommen? Würde sowas gerne als Hintergrundbild haben.
> 
> LG




klar geht wie bisher auch, 
canyon macht es einem nicht gerade schwer an die bilder zu kommen. z.B.:

Torque FRX 9.0  LTD - Raw:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-frx-9-ltd/r-silver/wallpaper.jpg

Torque FRX 9.0 - White:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-frx-9/t-white/wallpaper.jpg

Torque 9.0 Vertride - Black:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-9/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

Torque 8.0 Alpinist - Graphite Gray:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-8-alpinist/g-grey-m/wallpaper.jpg

Torque 8.0 Dropzone - Raw:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-8-dropzone/r-silver/wallpaper.jpg

Torque 7.0 Trailflow - Black:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-7/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

Torque 6.0 Rockzone - Terra Brown Flat:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-6/t-brown-f/wallpaper.jpg

Stive ESX 9.0 SL - Black:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/strive-esx-9-sl/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

Stive ESX 9.0 SL - Conker Brown:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/strive-esx-9-sl/c-brown-m/wallpaper.jpg

Strive ES 9.0 - Black: 
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/strive-es-9/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

Strive ES 9.0 - Conker Brown: 
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/strive-es-9/c-brown-m/wallpaper.jpg

Strive ES 8.0 - Prinaha Gold:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/strive-es-8/p-gold-m/wallpaper.jpg

Strive ES 8.0 - Black:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/strive-es-8/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

 Nerve AM 9.0 SL - Black:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-9-sl/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

Nerve AM 9.0 HS - Putty Gray:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-9-hs/putty-grey/wallpaper.jpg

 Nerve AM 8.0 - Black:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-8/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

Nerve AM 8.0 - Grün:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-8/black-f-green-m/wallpaper.jpg

Nerve AM 7.0 - Copper:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-7/copper-m/wallpaper.jpg

Nerve AM 7.0 - Black:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-7/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg

Nerve XC 9.0 - Gray:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-xc-9/l-putty-grey/wallpaper.jpg

Nerve XC 8.0 - Monza Red:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-xc-8/m-r-red/wallpaper.jpg

LUX MR 9.0 LTD:
http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/lux-mr-9-ltd/team/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Barney_1 (13. November 2010)

thaz schrieb:


> Zumal das Torque ES das letzte Bike mit mehr als 140mm Federweg von Canyon war, was auch für große Menschen wie mich geeignet ist - sehr schade! Die aktuellen Bikes gibts ja nur bis Größe L.



Größe L beim neuen Torque ( auch schon beim 2010er) ist meines Wissens nach aber so ein Zwischending von L und XL wenn mann es mit den "alten" Torques vergleicht. Fällt in neu L etwas größer aus als ein altes L .

Ich komme mit 1,91 m Größe auf jeden Fall bestens damit zurecht, war am Anfang auch am zweifeln ob es passen wird. Konnte es ja damals noch nicht probefahren und musste blind bestellen.
Barney_1


----------



## sundawn77 (14. November 2010)

Beim Nerve AM war ich damit genau zwischen L und XL, habe aber dann das L genommen.

Hab ne lange Schrittlänge und nen verhältnismäßig kürzeren Oberkörper.

Bin 1,86 und würde beim Torque wohl auch wieder L nehmen.


----------



## nelsonprinz (14. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

wollte Euch meine ersten Versuche mit meiner neuen "alten" DSLR nicht vorenthalten 

Gestern abend gg. 20 Uhr per Langzeitbelichtung aufgenommen, hoffe es gefällt!

Grüße 







Cam: Canon EOS 400D
Objektiv: Canon EF 50mm / 1.8
Blende: 2.2
Belichtung: 15sek
ISO: 100
Blitz: nein

Ohne Stativ und ohne Fernbedienung fotografiert.
Alternativ stand die Cam auf einer Bank und hat per Selbstauslöser ausgelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saitam (14. November 2010)

Sieht klasse aus. 

Kannst du noch ein bisschen mehr Details zu der Kamera und den Einstellungen schreiben? Belichtungszeit, Stativ, Fernbedienung oder Selbstauslöser? Das wäre noch klasse. 

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## nelsonprinz (14. November 2010)

@Saitam: habe meinen Post editiert und die Einstellungen etc. hinzugefügt


----------



## Saitam (14. November 2010)

Danke Nelsonprinz, 
da muss ich mich mit meiner Kamera auch mal spielen.


----------



## M!ke (14. November 2010)

Im Herbstwald eingesaut, dann geputzt, ein bisschen umgebaut und gestern wieder eingematscht. 

Wäre meine Feile ein Pferd, wäre es zufrieden ;O)

Genug gequatscht, hier ein paar Bilder der aktuellsten Ausbaustufe mit:

Foss Schläuchen
Keil Carbon Sattel 
blau eloxierten Windcutter
neue Racing Ralph 2.1
weitgehend ohne Aufkleber















































Grüße

Mike


----------



## christophersch (14. November 2010)

Wow nicht schlecht! sehr schön!!
was wiegt denn der Sattel?

Gruß


----------



## Fluffi (14. November 2010)

Das tut ja schon weh beim Betrachten des Sattel.
Wie fährt sich das Ding und dämpft der wenigstens etwas ab ?


----------



## thaz (14. November 2010)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Größe L beim neuen Torque ( auch schon beim 2010er) ist meines Wissens nach aber so ein Zwischending von L und XL wenn mann es mit den "alten" Torques vergleicht. Fällt in neu L etwas größer aus als ein altes L .
> 
> Ich komme mit 1,91 m Größe auf jeden Fall bestens damit zurecht, war am Anfang auch am zweifeln ob es passen wird. Konnte es ja damals noch nicht probefahren und musste blind bestellen.
> Barney_1



Mit 1,91 m liegst du aber generell bei allen Bikes zwischen L und XL - ich mit meinen 1,97m und 97cm Schrittlänge bin ein klarer XL-Kandidat. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die sehr geringe Sitzrohrlänge passt. Die Oberrohrlänge scheint ausreichend zu sein.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. November 2010)

thaz schrieb:


> Mit 1,91 m liegst du aber generell bei allen Bikes zwischen L und XL - ich mit meinen 1,97m und 97cm Schrittlänge bin ein klarer XL-Kandidat. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die sehr geringe Sitzrohrlänge passt. Die Oberrohrlänge scheint ausreichend zu sein.



Was sagt denn das PPS zu deiner Größe?


----------



## thaz (14. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Was sagt denn das PPS zu deiner Größe?



Das PPS sagt selbstverständlich auch, dass der Rahmen in L zu klein für mich ist und würde mir gern einen in XL verkaufen, was Canyon aber nicht vorgesehen hat. Aus diesem Grund kam ja meine Beschwerde ein paar Posts höher.


----------



## M!ke (14. November 2010)

christophersch schrieb:


> Wow nicht schlecht! sehr schön!!
> was wiegt denn der Sattel?
> 
> Gruß



95 Gramm



Fluffi schrieb:


> Das tut ja schon weh beim Betrachten des Sattel.
> Wie fährt sich das Ding und dämpft der wenigstens etwas ab ?



Ich fahre gerne härtere Sättel. In Kombination mit einer guten Hose, habe ich keine Probleme.

Das CF ist eh recht komfortabel, gestern zweieinhalb Stunden Ausfahrt, keine Probleme.

Grüße

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (14. November 2010)

M!ke schrieb:


> Ich fahre gerne härtere Sättel. In Kombination mit einer guten Hose, habe ich keine Probleme.


Welche Hose ist denn gut? Hatte da bisher eher wenig Glück. :-(
Antwort auch gerne per PN, falls zu offtopic.


----------



## bebo2403 (15. November 2010)

mein Gayzone:


----------



## monkey10 (16. November 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> mein Gayzone



gefällt 

kannst nicht deine teileliste preisgeben? was ist das für ein kurbel, LRS und vorbau...? fox ist eine van, float od. talas...?

ohne den canyon-schriftzug am unterrohr siehts ja fast aus wie ein 901er... deshalb der name..?


----------



## bebo2403 (16. November 2010)

Torque Playzone als Komplettrad gekauft und zerlegt.
Chris King Innenlager
XT Kurbel schwarz gepulvert
Tune King & Kong X12 mit Revo/Comp-Mix auf DT EX500
Fat Albert 2,4 Trail- und Pacestar mit Milch und Eclipse Tubeless-Kit
Fox 36 Van RC2
Thomson X4 50mm
Thomson Elite
Selle Italia SLR Carbon
Nuke Proof Proton
Race Face Atlas AM Bash
E-Thirteen SRS+
Race Face Kettenblatt
Race Face Allas FR Lenker (auf 730mm gekürzt)
KMC Gold
Shimano Saint Mid Cage
Salsa Sattelklemme
Shimano XTR-Shifter mit Hope Matchmaker

Die Bremsen (Hope Tech M4) werden wohl bald noch gegen Formulas getauscht, was mich dann von 14,3kg auf 13,9kg incl. Pedale bringt.
Es gibt noch einen zweiten LRS fürs Grobe (Deemax mit Highroller)


----------



## christophersch (16. November 2010)

nett! gefällt mir echt sehr gut!
hast du die Decals der Gabel einzeln nachgekauft? oder, falls das wirklich ne aktuelle Gabel sein soll, warum haste dann nicht gleich ne 180er genommen?

Gruß


----------



## bebo2403 (16. November 2010)

Die Decals sind nachgekauft. Die passen perfekt zu den Naben und den Eloxparts am DHX. 180er wäre mir zu schwer und Luft mag ich vorne nicht. Außerdem steht noch ein DH920 daheim.


----------



## Rines (17. November 2010)

So mein Tourenrad^^
hätte gerne Luftfederung.... war vorher mein bikepar bike aber musste jetz von dem Demo abgelöst werden. Würde es gern wieder als Enduro nutzen. Also falls noch einer Teile hat suche besonders nen Luftdämpfer und Gabel mit absenkung!


----------



## paradisoinferno (17. November 2010)

@ Bebo
Wie bist Du mit der Van zufrieden, spricht sie so gut an wie erwartet?
Stellt man öfters die Kompression ein, oder einmal reguliert und dann gut?
Überlegung deshalb, weil ich evtl. bald die Van R fahre und diese nur Reboundeinstellung hat...

@ Rines
Warum willst Du denn den Coildämpfer austauschen? Aus Gewichtsgründen? Wippt das Ding arg beim Bergauffahren oder sackt der Hinterbau weg? 
Oder steckt was anderes dahinter?

P.S. Ich weiß, is zwar ne Galerie, paßt aber hier grad so schön, da mir diese Sachen unter den Nägel brennen.

Danke.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. November 2010)

Also da muss ich mich auch mal einmischen: Das mit dem Luftdämpfer halte ich für eine weniger gute Idee. Die verhalten sich in ein paar Punkten nicht so gut wie ne Stahlfeder. Zb sacken "Luft"gabeln gerne weg wenn man steile Schlüsselstellen abfährt.. kämpfe da mit meiner Talas. Der RP23 ist da nicht viel besser wenns bergauf geht, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sichs da im Vergleich zu nem Dämpfer mit Stahlgabel verhält. 
Außerdem ist das Torque doch viel zu schade zur Zweckentfremdung !

Und: Das Demo ist mal ultraheiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bebo2403 (17. November 2010)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich lange gebraucht habe um ein Gefühl für die Einstellungen der Druckstufen zu bekommen. Aber jetzt habe ich so ein schönes Setup hinbekommen. Fahre bei ca. 80kg incl. Ausrüstung die weiche Feder und dafür volle Vorspannung und etwas mehr Druckstufe. Die Gabel bügelt so sehr gut, aber gibt immer Rückmeldung vom Untergrund. Habe so ca. 45mm SAG. Die Druckstufe stelle ich selten nach.

Edit: mittlere Feder ist verbaut


----------



## nakNAK (17. November 2010)

gayzone ist echt sexy


----------



## Napoli94 (17. November 2010)

@bebo2403 
45 mm SAG an der Gabel?!?!?!


----------



## The [email protected] (17. November 2010)

dann tu ich auch ma... 

Torque fr8.0 Mod. 2007 mit dem 2009 DHX 5.0 aus dem Canyon Outlet


----------



## christophersch (17. November 2010)

WAAASSS?? du fährtst Volle Dröhnung Vorspannung?!
was schlechteres kann man der Gabel bzw der Feder wohl nicht zumuten! außerdem leidet das Ansprechverhalten total darunter... Von dem mangelndem Durchschlagschutz mal ganz zu schweigen..
hol dir lieber mal ne härtere Feder, fahre etwas mehr LS DS (für den Sag) und ne weitgehend offene HS DS! Das wäre wesentlich gesunder und erst dann kannst du die volle Performance der Gabel ausschöpfen!

Gruß

Christopher


----------



## bebo2403 (17. November 2010)

Um genau zu sein 43mm, was gerade mal 27% sind. Finde ich voll in Ordnung. Die Vorspannung bei der 36 sind ca. 5mm. Wenn die Feder gar nicht vorgespannt ist, dann hat sie sogar etwas Spiel (das war schon im Neuzustand). Evtl. ist die Feder auch ein bisschen zu kurz. Das Ansprechverhalten ist besser als mit der mittleren Feder.
Den Durchschlagschutz kannst du mit der Federhärte kaum beeinflussen. Das macht man über den internen Durchschlagschutz oder die Druckstufe. Meine 40 ist mit zu dünnem Öl und harter Feder dauernd durchgeschlagen. Mit dem richtigen Öl hat sie das trotz mittlerer Feder nur in Ausnahmefällen gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (17. November 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> @ Rines
> Warum willst Du denn den Coildämpfer austauschen? Aus Gewichtsgründen? Wippt das Ding arg beim Bergauffahren oder sackt der Hinterbau weg?
> Oder steckt was anderes dahinter?
> 
> Danke.




Ja wegen gewichtsgründen. 
Die totem hat 3kg^^ da kann ich 800g sparen und beim Dämpfer vll sogar 600g, bei einem mit piggy nur schlappe 350. ca. 

Aber mir gehts beim Dämpfer eher um vll ein lockout oder ne Plattform. Bei der Gabel um ne Absenkung. 
Gewicht is eher nebensache. Aber die Federn sind zu weich. Bei uns im Mittelgebirge kann man sich locker durchbeissen. Aber will ja auch ma in die Alpen damit und sonstiges. Zum krachen hab ich ja jetz das demo dann will ich die beiden Räder dann doch mehr differenzieren. En Freerider und Dh is mir zu nah beieinander. 
Wär interesse hat kann auch den Rahmen kaufen. Dann würd ich zum AM wechseln.


----------



## bebo2403 (17. November 2010)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> Den Durchschlagschutz kannst du mit der Federhärte kaum beeinflussen, ohne den SAG zu stark zu ändern. Das macht man über den internen Durchschlagschutz oder die Druckstufe.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst um zu ergänzen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Außerdem ist das Torque doch viel zu schade zur Zweckentfremdung !



Zweckentfremdung? Das Torque ES wird doch quasi in seinen eigentlich Zustand zurück geführt. Das war mit Totem und DHX Coil bisher eher zweckentfremdet .


----------



## zimtsternchen (18. November 2010)

so Jungs...

zur Unterstützung der doch eher wenigder vertreten Mädels hier mein Nerve WXC 9.0 SL!  Viel Spaß mit meinem Berg-Fahrrad *g*


----------



## xTr3Me (18. November 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Zweckentfremdung? Das Torque ES wird doch quasi in seinen eigentlich Zustand zurück geführt. Das war mit Totem und DHX Coil bisher eher zweckentfremdet .



Stimmt, ist ja das "ES". Rein vom Aussehen des Rahmens würde man dem Rad schon einiges zutrauen finde ich.


----------



## camirras (19. November 2010)

Mein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 in Copper!


----------



## klueny (19. November 2010)

die farbe ist einfach


----------



## Rines (20. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist ja das "ES". Rein vom Aussehen des Rahmens würde man dem Rad schon einiges zutrauen finde ich.



Ich wieg 67kg. Und hab Rahmengröße S. 
Würd damit alles machen.
Hat mir auch schon gute dienste geleistet. 
Das spezi Pitch is quasi der selbe Rahmen. 3kg. Nur das Specialized alles freigibt und canyon nur so halb^^. Meiner meinung nach is das quatsch. Wie gesagt würd damit alles machen. Glaub nicht das das bricht.
Hab schon leute gesehn die mit ganz anderen Rädern krasse sachen gemacht haben. Und das auch über Monate und die dinger laufen immernoch.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. November 2010)

Stimmt, in der Action Galerie ist auch einer schon mit seinem Nerve AM 2-3m über dem Boden durch die Luft gesegelt, das hat dem Rad scheinbar auch noch nicht geschadet.

Mit meinem AM fahr ich auch alles mögliche und wenn ne Rampe im Wald auftaucht wird die auch mitgenommen. 
Müsste auch mal ein Pic reinstellen, heute oder am montag müsste mein radl von der erstinspektion/wartung kommen. *juhu*


----------



## Stefan_78 (20. November 2010)

Hi
Ich hab das ebenso gemacht...ich war mit meinem AM 8.0 in Winterberg und Willingen!und hatte keine Probleme!im Wald oder auf Touren lasse ich mit dem Am auch keine Möglichkeit aus ;-)
allerdings hab ich mir dann das Torque FRX 9.0 zugelegt als ich gemerkt habe das Park besuche keine Seltenheit mehr sind!
der unterschied zwischen den beiden ist das das FRX viel ruhiger und präziser im verhalten ist bei park besuchen......und langsamer,daher brauch man in Willingen Freeride "relativ wenig" bremsen im Gegensatz zu meinem AM wo nach einem tag Willingen die Hintere Bremsscheibe (185mm) Verfärbungen durch hitze aufweist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (20. November 2010)

So, jetzt mal wieder ein Bild .





Das ist mein FRX 9 mit (endlich) blauen decals .

Sieht schon etwas stimmiger aus, als mit diesen gelb- grünen .

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Stefan_78 (20. November 2010)

mir gefällts super 

sehr schöne Arbeit...wie lang hat alles ca. gedauert???

..hast du das am Oberrohr von der anderen Seite auch blau (den strich und die Decals)???


----------



## T!ll (20. November 2010)

Mal wieder ein Bild


----------



## Deleted 125853 (20. November 2010)

@ Stefan: Leider nur den Strich . Am Steuerrohr der decal und der Schriftzug auf der rechten Seite war leider zu kompliziert. Mal schauen, ob ich noch was passendes für diese Seite finde.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Jogi (20. November 2010)

Beim letzten Nacht-Ritt ein Bissi dreckich geword'n


----------



## Otterauge (21. November 2010)

Hier das ganze in weiß


----------



## Metty (21. November 2010)

Mit kleinen Updates...


----------



## xander_v (21. November 2010)

Hier mal mein radel, auch in blau.
habe nur bei dem q vom torque etwas geschludert
da muss ich mir das nochmal plotten lassen.
wasn das für ein blau bei dir volleybecker?
das gefällt mir etwas besser als meins













gruß alex


----------



## Deleted 125853 (21. November 2010)

Meins ist marineblau. Passt ganz gut zu den SixPack Parts. Meine Decals sind von Matzel gemacht worden. Hast Du Deine selber gemacht? Suche noch jemanden, der sich an dem Canyon Symbol auf dem Steuerrohr und dem Schriftzug auf der rechten Oberrohr Seite verrucht.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (21. November 2010)

ich will unbedingt metallic blau.
die decals an meinem rahmen sind zwar metallic aber ich finde sie ein tick zu dunkel.
die logos habe ich von einem mitglied hier im forum _PETE_, habe sie aber selber plotten lassen
wenn du magst kann ich dir das torque, den balken und das logo vom steuerrohr zusenden.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (21. November 2010)

Jau, das waere super! Eventuell kann ich den Matzel noch mal bemühen ;-). Schreib mir einfach mal ne pm dann kann ich dir meine Email zukommen lassen.

Übrigens, Dein Bike gefällt mir richtig gut mit den metallic decals!

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## head96 (21. November 2010)

xander_v schrieb:


> Hier mal mein radel, auch in blau.
> habe nur bei dem q vom torque etwas geschludert
> da muss ich mir das nochmal plotten lassen.
> wasn das für ein blau bei dir volleybecker?
> ...




Hi,

darf ich fragen was deins wiegt und welche Totem da verbaut ist?


LG head96


----------



## -Soulride- (21. November 2010)

Ich häng mich grad noch dran: Hast du die Rubber Queen zufällig gewogen? Die alten sollen ja schwerer als angegeben sein, aber die neuen 2.4er mit dieser Black Chilly (?) Mischung an die 800g wiegen wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab. Ich wär noch auf der Suche nach einem Vorderreifen, das wär eine Interessante Option.


----------



## xander_v (21. November 2010)

was das ding wiegt kann ich nicht sagen, habe es noch nicht gewogen.
mir fällt gerade auf das ich nichtmal eine personenwage zu hause habe
die gabel ist die coil-version.
hmm das gewicht von dem reifen weiß ich ebenfalls nicht.
ich hatte den zwar gewogen aber das ergebnis mittlerweile vergessen.
damals war der reifen mit 855gr beim händler angegeben und meiner war vom gewicht drunter.
aber wiviel genau kann ich nicht mehr sagen.
auf jedenfall werde ich vorne keinen anderen reifen mehr fahren!
und wenn der maxxis runter ist kommt hinten auch die queen drauf.
werde mir mal eine wage besorgen, mittlerweile will ich auchmal wissen was die kiste wiegt.


----------



## steveo282 (22. November 2010)

Mir persönlich gefallen die beiden Blautöne nicht. 
Finde das hier viel schöner:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klueny (22. November 2010)

lass mal überlegen...
-spank
-onza
-marzocchi
-schickes torque

das ist doch das radl vom rob j !

der blauton gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## -Soulride- (22. November 2010)

Ja ist es, habs vor einiger Zeit schonmal gesehen. Schwarz-Blau gefällt mir auch verdammt gut, ich würd dann aber versuchen einen Ton zwischen dem von Rob und den beiden anderen zu treffen. Aber mir gefallen alle 3 besser als Original!


----------



## xander_v (22. November 2010)

ich habe probiert alles in einem farbton zu halten, da mir zu viele farbtöne unruhe ins rad bringen.
und es sollte gerade soviel sein um es wahr zu nehmen aber zu wenig um überladen zu wirken.
 leider geht es nicht alles im selben blauton zu bekommen denn jeder hersteller hat ein anderes.
mir wäre das blau vom robert zu krell.
aber das ist ja alles geschmackssache, ich mag es eben eher schlicht.


----------



## Dingsdaa (25. November 2010)

Der erste Schnee in Kassel.... das musste heute natürlich ausgenutzt werden! =)


----------



## .t1mo (25. November 2010)

*brr*

Weißabgleich for the win. Auch, wenn es bei Schnee immer etwas schwieriger ist


----------



## RaceFace89 (25. November 2010)

aber nur oben auf dem herk oder?
war heute mit dem auto im odenwald unterwegs,hier hats teilweise echt schön geschneit


----------



## Canyon-Paul (25. November 2010)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> aber nur oben auf dem herk oder?
> war heute mit dem auto im odenwald unterwegs,hier hats teilweise echt schön geschneit



Jepp, unten ab den Kaskaden ist nicht mehr weiß; Außer ein paar Maulwurfshügel. 
Übrigens gehört das rechte Rad mir, ist auch ein Canyon 
Moin geht es dann wieder hoch, hoffentlich schneit es noch ein bisschen.


----------



## xander_v (25. November 2010)

uiuiui,
hier sind aber viele kasseler unterwegs


----------



## Dingsdaa (25. November 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> *brr*
> 
> Weißabgleich for the win. Auch, wenn es bei Schnee immer etwas schwieriger ist



War nur die alte Digiknipse, mit der DSLR hät ich mich mehr angestrengt 
...oder gleich in RAW fotografiert


----------



## bananagogo (26. November 2010)

Schnee auch hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank1337 (27. November 2010)

Hier mal mein Nerve XC aus dem Jahr 2009


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. November 2010)

geile Farbe


----------



## Frank1337 (27. November 2010)

danke, hat mir damals auf Anhieb zugesagt.


----------



## Se_b (27. November 2010)

Erste Schneerunde diesen Winter


----------



## Otterauge (27. November 2010)

Hatte ich auch heute


----------



## Maracuja10 (27. November 2010)

Heut auch das erste mal im Schnee unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## xTr3Me (27. November 2010)

War heut auch zum ersten mal im Schnee unterwegs, war echt super, aber mei Radl war danach nicht mehr so sauber wie eure. Außerdem hatte ich teilweise Slicks auf den Laufräder, das ganze Matsch und Schneezeug hängt sich selbst in die FatAlbert und NobbyNic.


----------



## Stefan_78 (27. November 2010)

ich hab hier nicht mal Schnee


----------



## kNiRpS (27. November 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> War heut auch zum ersten mal im Schnee unterwegs, war echt super, aber mei Radl war danach nicht mehr so sauber wie eure. Außerdem hatte ich teilweise Slicks auf den Laufräder, das ganze Matsch und Schneezeug hängt sich selbst in die FatAlbert und NobbyNic.



du musst schneller fahren, dann reinigt sich das profil auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (27. November 2010)

tjo das war nur bergauf ein problem, durch schlammige wiesenwege kommt man da nicht schneller voran^^


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2010)

-10°C fährt sich besser als -2°C
MM2.5 3c vorn / FA (mit freigeschnittenem Profil )  sind optimal


----------



## InFLiCT (2. Dezember 2010)

mal wieder grüße an euch alle aus zypern..  
einen monat kann ich das jetzt hier noch genießen


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. Dezember 2010)

......da kommt Neid auf  ...sehr schönes Bild


----------



## Onze80 (2. Dezember 2010)

Grade von ner zweistündigen Nachtfahrt zurück, wo ich auch ein paar Schnappschüsse gemacht hab... das Spezi meiner Freundin darf hier hoffentlich auch mal gezeigt werden


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Dezember 2010)

dann will ich auch mal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss am Wocheend auch unbedingt ma bei uns in de Wald


----------



## ohschda (3. Dezember 2010)

So viel Schnee in Deutschland zur Zeit, krass. Trotzdem schöne Bilder, da bekommt man Lust auf Weihnachten.

Mfg
Sebastian


----------



## maartenv (3. Dezember 2010)

Custom canyon torque FR.


----------



## Frank1337 (4. Dezember 2010)

Fährt jemand ein Bike in der Farbe "pure Orange" oder bin ich so ziemlich der einzige hier im Forum?


----------



## Tretprolet (4. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Hardtail94 (4. Dezember 2010)

was isn das dahinten  zwischn den bäumen? Oo


----------



## Tretprolet (4. Dezember 2010)

da sind SIE grad gelandet!


----------



## Ghost-Boy (4. Dezember 2010)

Stargate


----------



## Frank1337 (4. Dezember 2010)

Tretprolet schrieb:


>



Ein Grand Canyon AL, vermute mal das 6.0 Modelljahr 2011?
Auf so eins warte ich zumindest gerade. 
Kommst du mit dem Racing Ralph hinten im Schnee gut zurecht?
Ich befürchte fast, das der etwas wenig Profil hat. Daher
überlege ich einfach einen NN draufzuziehen, habe eh noch 2 neue
auf Reserve hier liegen die eigentlich für mein Nerve gedacht waren.


----------



## T!ll (4. Dezember 2010)

Bitte schön vorsichtig sein wenn man das Rad so anlehnt, gibt ganz schnell hässliche Dellen am Oberrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 125853 (4. Dezember 2010)

Kalte Finger, kalte Finger, kalte Finger !





Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Tretprolet (4. Dezember 2010)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Ein Grand Canyon AL, vermute mal das 6.0 Modelljahr 2011?



Ja, genau!  Vorgestern zusammengebaut und heute die erste richtige Ausfahrt gemacht. Mein erstes MTB!



> Auf so eins warte ich zumindest gerade.
> Kommst du mit dem Racing Ralph hinten im Schnee gut zurecht?
> Ich befürchte fast, das der etwas wenig Profil hat. Daher
> überlege ich einfach einen NN draufzuziehen, habe eh noch 2 neue
> auf Reserve hier liegen die eigentlich für mein Nerve gedacht waren.


Gestern aufm Weg von der Arbeit einmal kurz getestet .... auf plattgedrückter Schneepiste okay, aber im tiefen (Neu)schnee gehts gar nicht ...  Null Vortrieb. Daher habe ich heute vormittag hinten auch einen Nobby Nic aufgezogen. Damit ist alles gut!


----------



## Frank1337 (4. Dezember 2010)

Tretprolet schrieb:


> Ja, genau!  Vorgestern zusammengebaut und heute die erste richtige Ausfahrt gemacht. Mein erstes MTB!
> 
> Gestern aufm Weg von der Arbeit einmal kurz getestet .... auf plattgedrückter Schneepiste okay, aber im tiefen (Neu)schnee gehts gar nicht ...  Null Vortrieb. Daher habe ich heute vormittag hinten auch einen Nobby Nic aufgezogen. Damit ist alles gut!



Ich will meins auch haben 
Habs am 26.11 bestellt und am Donnerstag (2.12) hab ich die 
Bestätigung über Zahlungseingang bekommen. Hoffe das dauert nicht mehr allzu lange...

Hatten wir wohl den gleichen Gedanken! 
Danke für die Info, dann werd ich den vor der Montage gleich tauschen.

Glückwunsch zum ersten MTB und allzeit gute Fahrt!
Wird mein 2tes Canyon sein und wohl auch nicht das letze


----------



## Tretprolet (4. Dezember 2010)

Danke!  Meins war in weniger als 1 Woche da. Ich drück die Daumen, dass Deins auch bald kommt


----------



## Stefan_78 (4. Dezember 2010)

Hi,Ich hab hier noch einen Weißen Selle Italia NT1 herum liegen!ich habe ihn direkt nach Anlieferung des Torque FRX abgebaut,also nie gefahren.

wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach melden!


----------



## xander_v (4. Dezember 2010)

hey volleybecker,
scheint ja alles geklappt zu haben.
sieht sehr geil aus!
das blau müsste es nur in metallic geben dann wäre alles perfekt
gruß alex


----------



## Barney_1 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Alpinist:





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Änderungen bisher:
Lenker: Sixpac Millenium, Ergon Griffe, Bashguard, Kuka`s Kettenführung, kurzes Schaltwerk,Sattelstütze: Specialized Command Post, Sattel Selle Italia NT1, 203mm Bremsscheibe hinten,Klingel und hinten Fat Albert. 
Geplant ist eventuell vorne die 180 er Talas, kämpfe aber noch mit meinem Gewissen ob sich die Anschaffung (finanziell) lohnt.....
Barney_1


----------



## nakNAK (5. Dezember 2010)

ich mag das alpinist, ist aber ein großer rahmen oder?


----------



## Barney_1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ist Größe L,
bin damit auch voll zufrieden.
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Dezember 2010)

@barney_1
ist das die canyon kettenführung?! ooops überlesen^^
ist das röllchen unterteilt oder kann die kette ungehindert beim schalten in der rolle hin und her rutschen?! schon selbst mithilfe deiner galerie beantwortet^^
wo hast du sie her und was hast du bezahlt?!
brauch auch unbedingt eine- kuka oder canyon?!


----------



## Hammy (6. Dezember 2010)

Tretprolet schrieb:


>



gefällt mir gut, wie ist es zu fahren..? vorallem wie sind die Bremsen und 10 fach?!
Überleg auch mir das zu holen weiß nur net ob schwarz oder türkis...


----------



## Barney_1 (6. Dezember 2010)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> @barney_1
> ist das die canyon kettenführung?! ooops überlesen^^
> ist das röllchen unterteilt oder kann die kette ungehindert beim schalten in der rolle hin und her rutschen?! schon selbst mithilfe deiner galerie beantwortet^^
> wo hast du sie her und was hast du bezahlt?!
> brauch auch unbedingt eine- kuka oder canyon?!



Ich hab die von Kuka und bin damit sehr zufrieden,musste ein klein wenig angepasst werden funktioniert aber einwandfrei. Was du da allerdings extra kaufen musst ist die Rolle, die gibt es bei Kuka nicht dabei.
Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=462933 kannst du mal genauer nachlesen wie das damit war.
Barney_1


----------



## Ragey (7. Dezember 2010)

Das Projekt des letzten Monats. Frisch aufgebaut und gerade rechtzeitig Fotos gemacht, bevor der böse Regen den lieben Schnee kaputt gemacht hat. 
Es gibt noch ein paar Details die mich stören, bzw. die ich noch ändern werde. Aber generell ists fertig und fährt. Geilo!  Freu mich schon auf die erste größere Tour, wenn nochmal neuer Schnee liegt.


----------



## kNiRpS (7. Dezember 2010)

schaut gut aus, aber die vordere bremsleitung solltest du noch richtig verlegen (innen durch)


----------



## Ragey (7. Dezember 2010)

Danke ^^ Das ist eins der 'Details'. Dafür ist sie nicht mehr lang genug. Die Bremse wurde aus meinem Hardtail ausgebaut (Gr. M und -1cm Federweg) und war darauf zugeschnitten. 

Das mit dem Innenverlegen finde ich ja auch generell sinnvoll und habs bisher nach Möglichkeit auch so gemacht, aber warum ist dann mit dem eingebauten Führungspömpel an der Recon nur die Führung über außen möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Paul (7. Dezember 2010)

Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass dem Rahmen eine weiße Gabel steht, aber 
Schön schlicht und dann die orangen Akzente. Kann sich sehen lassen dein Rad =)


----------



## paradisoinferno (7. Dezember 2010)

Dieser "Führungspömpel" wird bei RS üblicherweise mit nem Kabelbinder montiert, sodaß Du den flexibel anbringen kannst (möglichst weit links aus Fahrersicht), um der Bremsleitung leichten Drall zu geben, damit sie ordentlich an der Innenseite der Gabel anliegt.
Is bei Fox besser gelöst, da bereits Bohrung für Satellit vorhanden.


----------



## Ragey (7. Dezember 2010)

Danke Paul, weiß war Voraussetzung für mich, was die Gabel zum Rahmen betrifft 

@paradisoinferno:  Ja, der Kabelbinder ist auch dran. Mir kams nur so vor, dass es zumindest durch die Halterung nicht anders geht als außenrum. Ich schaus mir nochmal an..


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. Dezember 2010)

das kenn ich....ich hatte an meiner RS Totem die Leitung auch außen herum...von Canyon so geliefert!haqb es dann aber auch geändert... Bremssattel ab ...einmal rum und wieder dran!


----------



## T!ll (7. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schönes Rad, würde nur den Vorbau gegen einen schwarzen und kürzeren tauschen


----------



## erkan1984 (7. Dezember 2010)

schick, was sind das für Pedale bitte?!


----------



## Ragey (7. Dezember 2010)

Kürzeren Vorbau hab ich schon eingeplant, hat aber keine Eile, erstmal im jetzigen Setup die erste richtige Tour machen und schön einsauen. 
Aber wenn neuer Vorbau, dann in weiß! Da gefällt mir (oh Wunder) der Sixpack Menace sehr gut.

@erkan: Die Icon AL von Sixpack. Von der Geometrie fast gleich zu den NC17, aber nen Touch größer, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab. Und zumindest in Lieferversion längere Pins.. Die Dinger haben nen Grip, dass es sich anfühlt als wär man mit Clickies unterwegs..


----------



## Frank1337 (7. Dezember 2010)

So, mein Nerve hat heute Zuwachs bekommen


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. Dezember 2010)

@Ragey...hey,ich hab noch nen weissen Selle Italia NT1 hier rum liegen.ich hab ihn nach Ankunft meines Torque FRX 9.0 abgebaut und weg gelegt!
wenn du Interesse hast...meld dich!


----------



## Ragey (7. Dezember 2010)

Danke für das Angebot Stefan, habs weiter oben auch schon gelesen, aber ich bin mit meinem Sattel völlig zufrieden. Sowohl optisch, als auch sitztechnisch. Da spar ich mir das Geld lieber für andre Teile ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodybender (8. Dezember 2010)

So es hat sich noch was getan:


----------



## AmeKi (8. Dezember 2010)

woodybender schrieb:


> So es hat sich noch was getan:


 sieht böse aus


----------



## floleerau (8. Dezember 2010)

^hast du die gabel selbst lackiert ???und wenn ja wie macht man sowas??sieht echt fett aus das Bike


----------



## DerWahnsinn (8. Dezember 2010)

woodybender schrieb:


> So es hat sich noch was getan:



Hi, hab das Rad vor kurzem in der Canyonwerkstatt gesehen und muss sagen, FETT  . Die Feder sowie die Bomber passen super dazu, WELCHE FEDER hast du verbaut da es so wenige windungen sind ist die bestimmt noch was leichter oder ?!

Sers

P.S. Mit dem DirtyDan fährst du aber nicht unbedingt viel Berg hoch oder ?


----------



## woodybender (8. Dezember 2010)

floleerau schrieb:


> ^hast du die gabel selbst lackiert ???und wenn ja wie macht man sowas??sieht echt fett aus das Bike



Hallo,
das ist eine 66 rc3 Titanium hat ein graues Casting sind nur die Aufkleber entfernt. Habe auch ein matt schwarzes Casting, dieses hatte ich auch montiert aber die Gabel hat damit beim ausfedern geruckelt(schade).
Ich stehe nämlich auf schwarz.


----------



## woodybender (8. Dezember 2010)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hi, hab das Rad vor kurzem in der Canyonwerkstatt gesehen und muss sagen, FETT  . Die Feder sowie die Bomber passen super dazu, WELCHE FEDER hast du verbaut da es so wenige windungen sind ist die bestimmt noch was leichter oder ?!
> 
> Sers
> 
> P.S. Mit dem DirtyDan fährst du aber nicht unbedingt viel Berg hoch oder ?



Die Feder ist eine RCS Titanfeder 350x2,75, wiegt so 280g und mit den Reifen fahre ich auch Berge hoch aber nur im Winter, geht ganz gut. Dafür laufen sie runter wie auf Schienen.


----------



## Jogi (8. Dezember 2010)

woodybender schrieb:


> Die Feder ist eine RCS Titanfeder 350x2,75, wiegt so 280g und mit den Reifen fahre ich auch Berge hoch aber nur im Winter, geht ganz gut. Dafür laufen sie runter wie auf Schienen.



Hmm, 280 g für die Feder, da wird der DHX ja erträglich leicht


----------



## Otterauge (9. Dezember 2010)

Ragey schrieb:


> Das Projekt des letzten Monats. Frisch aufgebaut und gerade rechtzeitig Fotos gemacht, bevor der böse Regen den lieben Schnee kaputt gemacht hat.
> Es gibt noch ein paar Details die mich stören, bzw. die ich noch ändern werde. Aber generell ists fertig und fährt. Geilo!  Freu mich schon auf die erste größere Tour, wenn nochmal neuer Schnee liegt.



Weißer Vorbau war mir immer klar, wegen dem Bild mußte Amazone kurzerhand kontaktiert werden


----------



## Flogen (10. Dezember 2010)

@Woodybender

Hey,

schönes Bike, wollte mal fragen welche Pedale du hast.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodybender (10. Dezember 2010)

Das sind die Crampon von Canfield Brothers


----------



## klueny (10. Dezember 2010)

sehen eher aus wie die sixpack icon

edit macht aufmerksam: falsches rad ^^


----------



## LeonF (10. Dezember 2010)

Hätte jetzt auch nicht canfield brothers gesagt....


----------



## paradisoinferno (10. Dezember 2010)

Leute, es geht auch nicht ums Nerve sondern ums Torque


----------



## kamo-i (11. Dezember 2010)

Ragey schrieb:


> Das Projekt des letzten Monats. Frisch aufgebaut und gerade rechtzeitig Fotos gemacht, bevor der böse Regen den lieben Schnee kaputt gemacht hat.
> Es gibt noch ein paar Details die mich stören, bzw. die ich noch ändern werde. Aber generell ists fertig und fährt. Geilo!  Freu mich schon auf die erste größere Tour, wenn nochmal neuer Schnee liegt.



...so ein paar kleine Teile in Rot eloxiert kämen noch gut.  ...  


.


----------



## Frank1337 (11. Dezember 2010)

Gestern war noch schön viel Schnee hier, jetzt wird er grad vom Regen weggeschwämmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragey (11. Dezember 2010)

@camo: jup, so ein paar akzente werden noch gesetzt. irgendwas zum schrauben und aufhübschen muss es immer geben! fest stehen: rote sattelklemme, matt-schwarzer flaschenhalter + rote schrauben. die jetztigen sind hauptsächlich rostig-rot


----------



## xander_v (11. Dezember 2010)

@head96,
bin endlich mal zum wiegen gekommen.
falls es dich noch interessiert, es wiegt 16,1kg.
aber mit der the one statt der elixir.
mit elixir muss man nochmal 200gr draufrechnen.
gruß alex


----------



## Otterauge (12. Dezember 2010)

Ha, ha das kann ich auch aber das Wetter heute und die Läupe war eher nur matschig


----------



## head96 (12. Dezember 2010)

xander_v schrieb:


> @head96,
> bin endlich mal zum wiegen gekommen.
> falls es dich noch interessiert, es wiegt 16,1kg.
> aber mit der the one statt der elixir.
> ...



Danke,

und dann noch beim LRS noch 700-800 gramm sparen und dann siehts doch schon gut aus.


----------



## xander_v (12. Dezember 2010)

wie willst du denn beim laufradsatz 700-800gramm sparen?
ich habe hope naben, dt swiss felgen und sapim race 2,0 auf 1,8 drinne.
zusammen sind das um die 1850gramm.
oder meinst du mit der bereifung?
für gewichs - tuning bin ich immer zu haben
ich will noch den vivid air einbauen, der ist glaube um die 100gramm schwerer als der dhx 5.
da bin ich schon interessiert wie du da nochmal soviel an gewicht sparst.


----------



## head96 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

also der Drift 2.1 hat ja 2530 gram auf den rippen und z.B.ein leichte ZTR Flow LRS 1750.

In meiner Rechnung:

2530-1750=780

Also dann hast du ein LRS fürn Park und einen zum Trail surfen.


----------



## Otterauge (13. Dezember 2010)

Vorbau ist jetzt auch dran, gefällt mir


----------



## Jogi (13. Dezember 2010)

Das Syncros Cockpit rockt!! 
Nur der Monarch will mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## knuspi (13. Dezember 2010)

Matchmaker wären noch toll


----------



## Otterauge (13. Dezember 2010)

Der Monarch wird auch früher oder später fliegen wenn wieder flocken übrig sind... 

Matchmaker in den Favoriten, gut Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragey (13. Dezember 2010)

Die Syncros-Kombo sieht wirklich geil aus. Den hatte ich mir damals auch schon angeschaut, hatte mich aber für was günstigeres entschieden.. Die Entscheidung würde heute auch anders ausgehen


----------



## Scili (13. Dezember 2010)

Wohlgemerkt: Die Tour hab ich vor ca. 26 Stunden beendet.
Das Bike sollte eigentlich über Nacht in der Garage langsam abtropfen und auftauen... jedoch ist es dann ca. 2 bis minus 1 in der Garage gewesen.

Sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt: Erst bei 3 Grad losgefahren, schön durch Schneematsch und kleine Rinnsale gekämpft, auf dem Gipfel dann bei minus 4 Grad nen "Downhill" "gefahren" (hätt ich nich Augen im Kopf, die anderes haben vermuten lassen, hätt ich wirklich gedacht, dass ich bergauf fahre)
Echt fiese Bedingungen. 20-40 cm Matsch, der während der Tour gefroren ist.
Ab km 20 wurde es richtig anstrengend, gegen die zunehmende Reibung anzukämpfen.
Es war die Mühen wert! ^^ Nur dass ich das Bike jetzt in den Keller tragen musste, da die Räder komplett blockierten.

Aber eines sage ich Euch: So ne Vorderbremskühlung & Scheibenreinigung kann man nicht verbessern 











p.s.: unter dem Eis erkennt man ein Alpinist `10^^

Grad fällt neuer Schnee & morgen starte ich zur nächsten "alpinen" Runde.


----------



## simsalonaut (13. Dezember 2010)

Scili schrieb:


> Aber eines sage ich Euch: So ne Vorderbremskühlung & Scheibenreinigung kann man nicht verbessern



Hehe... Also DAFÜR wurde die neue XTR gebaut!


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Dezember 2010)

@Scili ...das sind mal echt Geniale Bilder von deinem Rad!

..mit Lehmartiger Matsche bei uns auf den Feldwegen hab ich das auch mal geschafft...aber mit schnee


----------



## Scili (13. Dezember 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> @Scili ...das sind mal echt Geniale Bilder von deinem Rad!
> 
> ..mit Lehmartiger Matsche bei uns auf den Feldwegen hab ich das auch mal geschafft...aber mit schnee


^^
Danke.

Das war gestern schon mehr flüssiger als kristaliner Schnee, aber schon am Ende der Tour war das bombenfest.

Ich hätte es schon gestern aufnehmen sollen, als noch ca. 20% mehr am Bike hing.
Mal sehen- der Winter ist noch lang- das krieg ich noch besser hin 

Übrigens ein seltsames Gefühl, in die Bremsen zu gehen (Elixir cr) und null komma null Bremsleistung für die kommenden 20 Meter zu haben... das war ich bisher nicht gewohnt.

Ich kauf mir nach Weihnachten einen besseren Fotoapparat

(Ihr hättet mal die Bremsleitung meiner alten Sachs Power Disc sehen sollen, welche n Kumpel vor mir Gassi geführt hatte. FAUSTdicke Eis- Ummantelung. Ohne Scherz.)


----------



## xander_v (13. Dezember 2010)

ok dann verstehe ich nur nicht warum du das gewicht von meinem rad wissen wolltest.
oder willst du dir ebenfalls totem etc. dranbasteln?
und die personenwage ist sehr ungenau.
das gewicht liegt zwischen 15,5 und 16,1kg je nach laune der wage.
irgendwo habe ich noch eine hängewage bin aber zu faul zum suchen.
welches rad hast du denn oder willst du dir erst eins zulegen?


----------



## Scili (13. Dezember 2010)

woodybender schrieb:


> So es hat sich noch was getan:


Übrigens das optisch böseste und schönste Canyon, welches ich bisher sehen durfte  Top!
Hab die Evolution nicht mitbekommen, aber womit hast Du den hässlichen Schriftzug abgemacht? Sry dass ich nich mehr als 3  Seiten zurückblättern will.


----------



## steveo282 (13. Dezember 2010)

Aceton und Haushaltsschwamm


----------



## woodybender (14. Dezember 2010)

steveo282 schrieb:


> Aceton und Haushaltsschwamm


 
genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (14. Dezember 2010)

woodybender schrieb:


> genau


 
Greift das den Lack nicht an?


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. Dezember 2010)

nichts besonderes von Heut Morgen 






[/URL][/IMG]

und mein Glühwurm 






[/URL][/IMG]


sorry...sind Handy Fotos


----------



## Cool Breeze (14. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Greift das den Lack nicht an?


Doch tut es. Deswegen sollte man das nur bei anodisierten Rahmen machen.


----------



## Scili (14. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Greift das den Lack nicht an?



Weiss ich nicht, ich habe nur gelernt, dass das matte Schwarz bei Canyon anodisiert ist, und nicht lackiert.
Quasi irgend ne chemische Zauberei, bei der die Oberfläche des Aluminiums kontrolliert zum oxidieren gebracht wird, bis eben diese so schön in dieser Nichtfarbe ermattet

Edit sagt, ich war wohl a bissarl langsam.


----------



## woodybender (14. Dezember 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Greift das den Lack nicht an?



Ich glaube der Rahmen vom 2009 ist gepulvert, hat beim entfernen der Schrift keinen Schaden genommen, konnte reiben soviel ich wollte.


----------



## kNiRpS (14. Dezember 2010)

alle schwarzen rahmen von canyon sind anodisiert, nicht gepulvert! die farbigen sind nasslackiert soweit ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cool Breeze (15. Dezember 2010)

Die schwarzen Yellowstone Modelle sind lackiert und sollten nicht mit Aceton behandelt werden. Aber wer kauft schon ein Yellowstone?


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Dezember 2010)

*hüstel hüstel* Ich! 
Hab meiner Freundin damals das Yellowstone 5.0 geschenkt.
Ist ein vernünftiges Mountainbike mit guter Ausstattung.
Ein gutes Hardtail ohne diese Race-Geometrie.
Hät ich mir letztes Jahr nicht ein GT für den Winter geschossen,
dann würd ich für die miese Jahreszeit ´nen Yellow aufbauen


----------



## Stefan_78 (18. Dezember 2010)

Canyon Probefahrt ?!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=340091&page=7


----------



## Marvin03 (19. Dezember 2010)

psyeuder schrieb:


> klar geht wie bisher auch,
> canyon macht es einem nicht gerade schwer an die bilder zu kommen. z.B.:
> 
> Torque FRX 9.0  LTD - Raw:
> ...




hast du auch einbild von dem canyon torque frx 9.0 LTD von 2010????


----------



## KA-Biker (19. Dezember 2010)

Marvin03 schrieb:


> hast du auch einbild von dem canyon torque frx 9.0 LTD von 2010????



Du kannst kommende Woche ein Orginalbild von mir haben..


----------



## Sera (19. Dezember 2010)

Auf dem Rückweg der abgebrochenen Tour. Meine 2. Kindshock hat nach nichtmal 20 km den Geist aufgegeben :/


----------



## T!ll (20. Dezember 2010)

Gestern hat mein Bike auch ein kleines bischen Schnee abbekommen


----------



## AmeKi (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe auch noch eins von meiner kleinen Tour gestern... die letzten Kilometer bevor mein neues Torque kommt...


----------



## Marvin03 (20. Dezember 2010)

kann den irgendjemand ein wallpaper von dem Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 LTD von 2010
posten(das blaue ne^^bevor ich hier was falsches sag)?????

(So in der größe von 2500 x 1900)


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Dezember 2010)

das vom nerve am 2010 6.0 hätte ich auch gerne ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (20. Dezember 2010)

http://media.canyon.com/download/i_wallpaper/1280x1024/mtb-08-1280x1024.jpg


----------



## Marvin03 (21. Dezember 2010)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> http://media.canyon.com/download/i_wallpaper/1280x1024/mtb-08-1280x1024.jpg


danke aber ich meinte so ein großers Wallpaper wo nur das bike drauf ist. Also die Standart biler von canyon,wo das bike präsentiert wird.
(2500x1900).


----------



## paradisoinferno (21. Dezember 2010)

Grad was gefunden... Mit der Mauer gefällts doch besser, als das triste schwarz
http://img706.imageshack.us/f/img0030hm.jpg/
http://img31.imageshack.us/f/img0032wf.jpg/


----------



## MelleD (21. Dezember 2010)

Wird bei euch nicht gestreut? 
Ich tue meinem rahmen das schnee-salz-gemisch nicht an


----------



## Jobi (21. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir fängt hinterm Haus der Wald an, 
und der Waldmeister streut zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Marvin03 (21. Dezember 2010)

hat den keiner das originale canyon bild von dem torque frx 9.0 LTD von 2010????
(2500x1900)


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hast du Canyon mal angeschrieben??


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (21. Dezember 2010)

... salz ist bei mir auch keins zusehen


----------



## T!ll (21. Dezember 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich tue meinem rahmen das schnee-salz-gemisch nicht an



Eine sehr weise Entscheidung, habe auch immer ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich über gestreute Straßen fahren muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (22. Dezember 2010)

Die Eloxierung dient ja dazu das Alu vor dem Salzwasser zu schützen, also eigentlich halb so wild. Zur Not bisl mit (Süß-)Wasser reinigen und dann passt das wieder.


----------



## T!ll (22. Dezember 2010)

Dafür fangen die Lager irgendwann an zu rosten, das Mistzeug ist schon ziemlich agressiv


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Dezember 2010)

Hm jo die wirds wohl irgendwann mitnehmen, aber die vom Hinterbau kosten schonmal nicht die Welt und sind irgendwann sowieso fällig. Die serienmäßig Verbauten sind eh nicht grad die Überlager 
Glaube nur die Tretlager können recht teuer werden. Hab da noch keins ausgewechselt bzw auswechseln müssen, aber wenn man sich die Preise in den Shops ansieht muss man sich schon wundern..


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Dezember 2010)

Eine gute Zeit um eine Runduminspektion zu machen und komplett zu zerlegen 
(Solange man nicht an einen Garantie/ Wartungsirgendetwas gebunden ist)

Schön mit dem Schlechtwetteralltagsrad fahren 
Mal die Kette nicht zu vernachlässigen die direkt nach ein paar Stunden Rost ansetzt.
Das Wetter macht echt keinen Spass (mehr).


----------



## jaamaa (22. Dezember 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hm jo die wirds wohl irgendwann mitnehmen, aber die vom Hinterbau kosten schonmal nicht die Welt
> 
> Glaube nur die Tretlager können recht teuer werden. Hab da noch keins ausgewechselt bzw auswechseln müssen, aber wenn man sich die Preise in den Shops ansieht muss man sich schon wundern..



 Eher umgedreht!
Tretlager XT ca.  16 
2 Hauptschwingenlager ca. 30 - kompl. Satz - ich schätz mal - ca  80


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Dezember 2010)

Hast du genaue Angaben zu den Lagern? Also irgendne Nummer die drauf steht müsste mir weiterhelfen. Dann könnte ich mal nachsehen wie breit/dick die sind und welchen Bohrungsdurchmesser die haben. Mit der Nummer könnte man dann auch rausfinden wie viel Last die aufnehmen müssen. Dann könnte man sich mal bei SKF/INA umsehen was da ein ordentliches Lager kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin03 (23. Dezember 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Hast du Canyon mal angeschrieben??



hab deinen rat befolgt nur leider ohne erfolg! Canyon hat geschreiben, dass sie aus kopierrechtlichen Gründen kein solches Bild versenden können!! Hat den keiner dieses bild von dem Canyon Torque frx 9.0 Ltd aus dem jahr 2010?(2500x1900 mit dem schwarzen hintergrund)??????
oder hat irgendjemand noch eine idee wie ich an das bild dran kommen könnte???


----------



## Canyon-Paul (23. Dezember 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hast du genaue Angaben zu den Lagern? Also irgendne Nummer die drauf steht müsste mir weiterhelfen. Dann könnte ich mal nachsehen wie breit/dick die sind und welchen Bohrungsdurchmesser die haben. Mit der Nummer könnte man dann auch rausfinden wie viel Last die aufnehmen müssen. Dann könnte man sich mal bei SKF/INA umsehen was da ein ordentliches Lager kostet.



Falls Du ein älteres Modell hast kann ich dir folgenden Thread empfehlen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395822&highlight=nerve+lager&page=2
Habe ich bereits selber getauscht und alles hat prima geklappt, top Anleitung 
Nur hinten an der Kettenstrebe habe ich sie nicht rausbekommen 
Bei eBay gibt es unter anderem hochwertige Lager von SKF. Im Zehnerpack dann auch recht günstig.
Bei Canyon selbst kostet ein Satz ca. 65 Um was für Lager es sich handelt wollten sie mir nicht sagen. Auch nicht die Maße...


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Dezember 2010)

einen Versuch war es wert

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...0&um=1&hl=de&safe=off&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...0&um=1&hl=de&safe=off&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Otterauge (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir letzte mal die Lagerdaten aufgeschrieben nachdem ich den Hinterbau am 2010 ES zerlegt habe. 

Wenn ich welche brauche ist das kein Thema. Bekomme bei WVW- FAG Vertrieb 72% und bei Brammer 76%, sind unser Lagerlieferanten.

Ich schreibe mir jetzt nach und nach alle Lager auf und dann bestelle ich sie mir mal dann kann ich auch hier Preise sagen.


----------



## biker1200 (23. Dezember 2010)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> .... Um was für Lager es sich handelt wollten sie mir nicht sagen. Auch nicht die Maße...



Wie bescheuert


----------



## jaamaa (23. Dezember 2010)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hast du genaue Angaben zu den Lagern? Also irgendne Nummer die drauf steht müsste mir weiterhelfen. Dann könnte ich mal nachsehen wie breit/dick die sind und welchen Bohrungsdurchmesser die haben. Mit der Nummer könnte man dann auch rausfinden wie viel Last die aufnehmen müssen. Dann könnte man sich mal bei SKF/INA umsehen was da ein ordentliches Lager kostet.



Habe eine Explosionszeichnung mit allen Nummern für die Modelle Nerve 2009/2010. Müsste sich mal jemand die Mühe machen und einen alternativen, günstigeren Lagersatz zusammen stellen.
B

Habe aber im Moment dafür nicht den Kopf frei - dann erst nach den Feiertagen .


----------



## Marvin03 (23. Dezember 2010)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> einen Versuch war es wert
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...0&um=1&hl=de&safe=off&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...0&um=1&hl=de&safe=off&sa=N&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1



ich brauch genau so eins in groß 2500x1900 ^^


----------



## Otterauge (23. Dezember 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Habe eine Explosionszeichnung mit allen Nummern für die Modelle Nerve 2009/2010. Müsste sich mal jemand die Mühe machen und einen alternativen, günstigeren Lagersatz zusammen stellen.
> B
> 
> Habe aber im Moment dafür nicht den Kopf frei - dann erst nach den Feiertagen .



Wie gesagt ich bekomme gut Prozente... wenn ich Nummern habe kann ich was anfragen. Diese Jahr aber nicht mehr


----------



## buergie (23. Dezember 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/803349






habe mal mein Lenkwinkel verbessert.....Holzfeller gerecht


----------



## Otterauge (23. Dezember 2010)

Was ist das für ein weißer Sattel... gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buergie (23. Dezember 2010)

*Selle SMP 4 BIKE EXTRA

Danke der ist echt geil....
*


----------



## off_by_one (23. Dezember 2010)

buergie schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/803349
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem weiß sieht optisch irgendwie unstimmig aus *duck* 

Aber naja, Geschmacksache, hätte zumindest nen schwarzen Lenker genommen


----------



## buergie (23. Dezember 2010)

off_by_one schrieb:


> Das mit dem weiß sieht optisch irgendwie unstimmig aus *duck*
> 
> Aber naja, Geschmacksache, hätte zumindest nen schwarzen Lenker genommen



bin noch nicht fertig da kommt noch einiges halte euch auf dem laufenden...


----------



## Marvin03 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hat den keiner dieses bild von dem Canyon Torque frx 9.0 Ltd aus dem jahr 2010?(2500x1900 mit dem schwarzen hintergrund)??????
oder hat irgendjemand noch eine idee wie ich an das bild dran kommen könnte???


----------



## paradisoinferno (23. Dezember 2010)

Wie oft willst Du eigentlich noch diese Frage stellen?

Hast Du Dir überhaupt meinen Beitrag dazu angesehen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7851735&postcount=2505

Die Bilder lassen sich anklicken und haben dann nahezu die gewünschte Größe!


----------



## Marvin03 (23. Dezember 2010)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Wie oft willst Du eigentlich noch diese Frage stellen?
> 
> Hast Du Dir überhaupt meinen Beitrag dazu angesehen?
> 
> ...



das sind leider nicht die richtigen bilder. ich such ja das original bild von dem bike.


----------



## buergie (23. Dezember 2010)

Marvin03 schrieb:


> das sind leider nicht die richtigen bilder. ich such ja das original bild von dem bike.




Also ich würde Canyon mal anschreiben....


----------



## Marvin03 (23. Dezember 2010)

buergie schrieb:


> Also ich würde Canyon mal anschreiben....


hab ich schon^^ aber canyon gibt leider keine bilder raus wegen kopierrechtlichen gründen...hat den jemand eine andere idee wie man an das bild dran kommt???


----------



## buergie (23. Dezember 2010)

ich würde sagen bike kaufen Foto machen,
dann hat mans.

Ne nur Spass hat keiner dieses bike....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle Freunde des Waldes
von Schappi
Anbei eine Geschichte wie und wo der Weihnachtsbaum erfunden wurde, nämlich im Deister!


----------



## Otterauge (26. Dezember 2010)

buergie schrieb:


> *Selle SMP 4 BIKE EXTRA
> 
> Danke der ist echt geil....
> *




Danke, mal sehen vielleicht hole ich mir den

So nun ist auch der Vivid verbaut... wenn das Wetter es zulässt wird es mal wieder Zeit zu fahren. Ca. 700g schwerer wie der Monarch... bin gespannt wie sich eine Feder fährt.


----------



## 4Stroke (26. Dezember 2010)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Danke, mal sehen vielleicht hole ich mir den
> 
> So nun ist auch der Vivid verbaut... wenn das Wetter es zulässt wird es mal wieder Zeit zu fahren. Ca. 700g schwerer wie der Monarch... bin gespannt wie sich eine Feder fährt.



Welches Tuning hast du im Vivid verbaut?
Welche Federhärte verwendest du bei welchem Gewicht?
Die Buchsen vom Monarch passten oder?


----------



## Otterauge (26. Dezember 2010)

Tune B - habe nee 500 und nee 600X2.75 Feder hier, beides hier aus den Foren gekauft. Gewicht 110~117kg je nach Rucksackfüllung

Buchsen vom Monarch passen


----------



## Jogi (27. Dezember 2010)




----------



## xTr3Me (27. Dezember 2010)

> Um was für Lager es sich handelt wollten sie mir nicht sagen. Auch nicht die Maße...


Hm das macht die Sache nicht leichter. 

Wenn jemand mal die Lager ausbaut wäre es sehr nett, wenn er möglichst viele Informationen hier reinschreiben könnte. Also Bohrungsdurchmesser, Außendurchmesser, Lagerbreite und evtl irgendwelche Kennziffern, falls vorhanden.

Wenn man die Maße hat ist das schonmal ganz nett. Die Belastungen kann man sich dann mit seinem Körpergewicht selbst berechen und anschließend das richtige Lager wählen. Allerdings würde ich eher ein "zu stabiles" Lager wählen. Das ist eigentlich auch mein Plan, so hat man dann wenigstens was Vernünftiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (28. Dezember 2010)

@Jogi,

soviel Schnee wie bei uns Du bist sicher nur raus des Bildes wegen, gell?!

@Xtreme
Ich finde es überaus seltsam, dass ein Versender sämtliche Informationen rund ums Bike via Homepage kündlich macht, jedoch die Lagermaße völlig verschweigt. So sind viele "gezwungen", das Bike einzuschicken, wobei das eigentlich nicht im Sinne vieler Benutzer sein sollte.

Ich weiß nicht, wieviele Anfragen ich hier bereits lesen mußte, wo dies ein Thema war. Ist es wirklich zu viel verlangt, hier mal Fakten anzubringen?

Auch das war ein Grund unter mehreren, mich wonanders umzuschauen


----------



## Otterauge (28. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch Humbuck. Was hat das mit Versender zu tun, diese Daten sind wohl selten offen gelegt... und das von allen Herstellern. 

Wenn jemand erst merkt das da Lager sind wenn sie Kaputt sind ist es doch schwach. Was hat man den groß für Lager am Rad die so verborgen sind....

Da ja *Wartung* auch ein Thema ist, sollte man sich doch in der Zeit mal die Daten aufschreiben

Mein Rad ist jetzt 3M alt... Nach einem klackern hinten habe ich mir die hinteren Schwingenlager angeguckt...(klackern kam von den losen Mavic-Nabe... was solls behoben) Nichts desto trotz habe ich die Lagergröße von hinten. Schwingenhauptlager kommen wenn ich die Hammerschmitt komplett zerlege.

Hinteren Schwingelager To... ES 2010- 4 Stück 698 RS + 2 Teflonscheiben 1mm / i-11,2mm- a-22,0mm

Mavic Crossmax SX-SKF- 61903 rs1z/C3

und so geht es weiter mit den übrigen Lagern bei der Wartung... der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## kNiRpS (28. Dezember 2010)

na dann will ich, was das torque und die lager angeht, mal weiterhelfen(*modell FR 2009*, dürften aber immernoch die gleichen sein):

*Hauptschwingenlager --> 2x 61902 RS
Hinteres Schwingenlager --> 4x 698 RS
Dämpferwippe+Wippenaufnahme --> 4x608 RS*

bei mir sind jetzt übrigens alle nach ca. 10Monaten kaputt und werden gegen was hochwertigeres(SKF) ausgetauscht. ich hoffe das sie dann länger halten.

EDIT: komischerweiße steht auf den lagern nur RS (einseitig abgedichtet)drauf, meiner meinung nach sollte man aber 2RS nehmen (beidseitig abgedichtet)


----------



## RolfK (28. Dezember 2010)

Moins

nach 10 Monaten alle Lager defekt . Hab mir grad ein Torque Trailflow bestellt und das macht mir ja nicht grad Hoffnung. Sowas hatte ich ja noch nie. Hatte bis vor kurzem 2 Specialized, ein Demo und ein Enduro, die waren beide 4 Jahre alt  und alle Lager waren noch tiptop.

Wie wäre es denn, für solche Ersatzteilfälle ein Fred aufzumachen so ähnlich wie das Probefahrforum? Dann bräuchte der Betroffene nicht immer rumsuchen, bis er das findet was er braucht, sondern kann sofort nach seinem Modell in dem Fred schauen und hat die Lager sofort parat.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Dezember 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: man kann die Lagerthematik auch unnötig verkomplizieren.

Wenn die Lager defekt sind, muss man sowieso das Bike zerlegen und sieht dann, welche Lager man braucht. Umso besser, wenn andere User den Schritt schon vollzogen haben und hier dann die Ergebnisse posten. 

Man kann meiner Meinung nach aber nicht von einem Versender verlangen, jedes Detail auf seiner Homepage zu präsentieren, oder macht das Specialized auch?

Ich würde mir beim neuen Torque keine Sorgen machen, da habe ich mit Specialized und ihren Lagern schon ganz andere Erfahrungen sammeln können...

Der Service von Canyon ist inzwischen meiner Meinung nach sehr gut!

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Otterauge (28. Dezember 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> na dann will ich, was das torque und die lager angeht, mal weiterhelfen(*modell FR 2009*, dürften aber immernoch die gleichen sein):
> 
> *Hauptschwingenlager --> 2x 61902 RS
> Hinteres Schwingenlager --> 4x 698 RS
> ...



Aufjedenfall 2RS nehmen.

608 sind Schon mal Inlinerlager, da habe ich noch 16 Stück hier da ich die jedes Jahr von Fa. Brammer geschenkt bekomme.


Ich frage im Neuen Jahr die Lager mal an was die kosten...


----------



## kNiRpS (28. Dezember 2010)

naja ich weiÃ nich, ich wÃ¼rde da keine gewÃ¶hnlichen inlinelager reinmachen. glaub nich so wirklich das die was aushalten. die sind wahrscheinlich derselbe mist wie die, die standardmÃ¤ssig drin waren(zumindest bei mir).

ich kann schonmal was zu den preisen sagen:

*4x608 2RSH von SKF ca. 12â¬
2x61902 2RS1 von SKF ca. 16â¬
4x698D von NSK ca. 50â¬* (knapp 13â¬ pro StÃ¼ck hier bei mir im Laden, da ich sie nirgends im Netz gefunden habe)

Nicht gerade billig, vorallem die 698er, aber die gibts im Netz irgendwie nur bei den Onlineshops fÃ¼r HÃ¤ndler. (wer gute online findet darf mir gerne noch nen link posten)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Dezember 2010)

Hier schon geguckt: http://www.dswaelzlager.de ?

Machen aber gerade Urlab.


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Dezember 2010)

Markenlager würde ich nur im Laden wo kaufen. Vorallem bei SKF und FAG sind so viele Fälschungen unterwegs zu Zeit. Vorallem in Internetshops.^^


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. Dezember 2010)

Nicht bei dem von mir verlinkten Shop. Super Laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (28. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Habe auch schon Erfahrungen mit DS-Wälzlager gemacht.
Absolut empfehlenswert!


----------



## Otterauge (28. Dezember 2010)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> naja ich weiß nich, ich würde da keine gewöhnlichen inlinelager reinmachen. glaub nich so wirklich das die was aushalten. die sind wahrscheinlich derselbe mist wie die, die standardmässig drin waren(zumindest bei mir).
> 
> ich kann schonmal was zu den preisen sagen:
> 
> ...



Hi,

das sind keine Gewöhnlichen Inliner Lager die ich habe, war nur darauf bezogen das die Bezeichnung identisch ist

Ich beziehe die von WVW - FAG Lagerdirektvertrieb oder Brammer bei denen wir Konzernweit die Lager bestellen.

Gut jetzt habe ich mal Preise mal sehen was die mich kosten


----------



## KA-Biker (28. Dezember 2010)

Gut das ich bei Brammer im Vertrieb arbeite......wir beziehen direkt von der SKF oder FAG.


----------



## Otterauge (29. Dezember 2010)

Ihr seit das also die uns über den Tisch ziehen


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich ja seit einiger Zeit auch zur Canyon Familie gehöre wollte ich euch mal meinen neuen Hobel für 2011 zeigen.
Ist ein CF 9.0 mit leichten Veränderungen gegenüber dem Original.
Sprich der Alu Syntace Rizer mußte einem aus Carbon weichen,
die XT Shifter wurden ggn. XTR getauscht, 
Selle Italia SL wurde ggn einen SLR getauscht usw.

Das einzige was noch fehlt, ist einen neue Sattelklemme, dann is erst mal gut.

Grüße





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stefan_78 (29. Dezember 2010)

hey,
vielleicht kann ich da dem ein oder anderen weiter helfen.
eigentlich haben wir bei mir auf der Arbeit SEHR viel Auswahl an Lagern und was man in der Chemischen Industrie noch so alles braucht (nur SKF etc)...und wenn mal eins nicht da sein sollte bestell ich es und es kommt innerhalb einer Woche!
....also wenn bedarf ansteht einfach mal anfragen


----------



## chicken07 (29. Dezember 2010)

Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich ja seit einiger Zeit auch zur Canyon Familie gehöre wollte ich euch mal meinen neuen Hobel für 2011 zeigen.
> Ist ein CF 9.0 mit leichten Veränderungen gegenüber dem Original.
> ...



Schönes Rädchen, ist das Rahmenhöhe L oder sogar XL? Wo liegt es jetzt so gewichtstechnisch? Biste zufrieden allgemein? Warte gerade auf das 2011er Modell...
Grüße


----------



## michi3 (30. Dezember 2010)

schönes rad!


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (30. Dezember 2010)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Schönes Rädchen, ist das Rahmenhöhe L oder sogar XL? Wo liegt es jetzt so gewichtstechnisch? Biste zufrieden allgemein? Warte gerade auf das 2011er Modell...
> Grüße


 

Hi,
Ja danke. Ist ein XL
Bin beide gefahren und da hab ich mich für das XL entschieden.
Ledeglich der Vorbau wurde gegen einen 100 mm getauscht.
Gefahren bin ich bis jetzt nur ein paar km.
Bei uns ist dank Schnee an fahren im Wald nicht zu denken.
So bleibt nur Rolle fahren mit dem RR.

Keine Ahnung was es wiegt. Hab keine vernünftige Waage.
Denke der XL Rahmen wird da aber schon ordentlich drauf schlagen!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin03 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hat den keiner dieses bild von dem Canyon Torque frx 9.0 Ltd aus dem jahr 2010?(2500x1900 mit dem schwarzen hintergrund)??????
oder hat irgendjemand noch eine idee wie ich an das bild dran kommen könnte???


----------



## decline (30. Dezember 2010)

Marvin03 schrieb:


> Hat den keiner dieses bild von dem Canyon Torque frx 9.0 Ltd aus dem jahr 2010?(2500x1900 mit dem schwarzen hintergrund)??????
> oder hat irgendjemand noch eine idee wie ich an das bild dran kommen könnte???



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich bin am "TORQUE FRX 9.0 LTD 2010" interessiert, da ich dieses vergünstigt in Ihrem "Outlet" gesehen habe. Bevor ich aber diese Kaufentscheidung treffen kann, bitte ich Sie mir ein hochauflösendes Bild des Bikes (am Besten das Bild Ihrer Homepage) zu schicken, da das Bild im Outlet nur in der verkleinerten Version dargestellt ist.

mit freundlichen Grüßen,

xyz




SELBST IST DER MANN!


----------



## Marvin03 (30. Dezember 2010)

decline schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich bin am "TORQUE FRX 9.0 LTD 2010" interessiert, da ich dieses vergünstigt in Ihrem "Outlet" gesehen habe. Bevor ich aber diese Kaufentscheidung treffen kann, bitte ich Sie mir ein hochauflösendes Bild des Bikes (am Besten das Bild Ihrer Homepage) zu schicken, da das Bild im Outlet nur in der verkleinerten Version dargestellt ist.
> 
> ...


danke aber ich weiß wie man eine mail an canyon schreibt 
hab ich auch schon versucht, nur leider haben sie geschreiben, dass sie keine bilder rausgeben können, weil sie sonst ihre kopierschutzrechte verletzen. Aber hast du noch eine idee???


----------



## klueny (30. Dezember 2010)

Kaufs doch einfach.


----------



## Marvin03 (30. Dezember 2010)

ach ja wenn das so einfach wäre...aber hat den niemand ne idee wie man an solche bilder noch dran kommen könnte???


----------



## han-sch (30. Dezember 2010)

ich weis nicht ob du das meinst .. aber da sind auch ein paar bilder 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/329638/cat/all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin03 (30. Dezember 2010)

danke erstma für die bemühungen aber ich suche das hochauflösende original bild von der canyon seite...


----------



## _Sebo_ (31. Dezember 2010)

nerv...


----------



## scorpion_bike (31. Dezember 2010)




----------



## the.saint (31. Dezember 2010)

Marvin03 schrieb:


> danke erstma für die bemühungen aber ich suche das hochauflösende original bild von der canyon seite...



schon mal die Suchfunktion verwendet?

Die Bilder sind nämlich auf der Canyon hp hinterlegt für deren Produktbilder, ich werd jetzt aber sicherlich nicht das ganze Canyon forum für dich durchforsten, weil ich jetzt auch nicht mehr weiß wie die link kombination war.

Als kleiner Tip:

Suchname:  wallpaper

dann kann man es finden mit etwas eigenarbeit
z.B.
https://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/torque-8-alpinist/s-b-a-black/wallpaper.jpg


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Dezember 2010)

auf den bildern sieht man aber die 2011er modelle


----------



## Marvin03 (31. Dezember 2010)

aber die meisten links funktionieren ja nicht mehr weil schon die 2011 modelle verkauft werden...somit sind die hochauflösenden bilder nicht mehr da...


----------



## han-sch (31. Dezember 2010)

für was brauchst du des bild überhaupt ?


----------



## Marvin03 (31. Dezember 2010)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> für was brauchst du des bild überhaupt ?


als wallpaper...um mir das bike genauer anzusehen...hat den niemand ne weitere idee?


----------



## han-sch (31. Dezember 2010)

frag halt jemand hier aus dem forum der das bike hat ober er ein paar bilder macht .. ?


----------



## christophersch (31. Dezember 2010)

Marvin03 schrieb:


> als wallpaper...um mir das bike genauer anzusehen...hat den niemand ne weitere idee?



Du kannst dir das neue doch auch ansehen... Viel hat sich an der Ausstattung außer der Farbe ja eh nicht geändert!

Mal ne ganz Frage : hat irgend jemand mal wieder was von dem Canyon 4X Prototyp gehört? 
Mitte letzten Jahres haben die so viel davon gequatscht aber seit dem habe ich nichts mehr gehört..

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marvin03 (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues!!! Aber hat den niemand das Originalbild? xD


----------



## christophersch (1. Januar 2011)

Dir auch. Und das Bild HAT OFFENSICHTLICH KEINER HIER! PUNKT!.

Gruß


----------



## k83 (1. Januar 2011)

Hier ist meins .. 
FRX 9.0

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/336907/cat/42/date/1255555715 

will's verkaufen  ,, 

Gruß


----------



## buergie (2. Januar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/808590


Hier mal mein Bein passent zu meinem Canyon......


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. Januar 2011)

..Respekt


----------



## _Sebo_ (2. Januar 2011)

Überragend...!!!


----------



## TTfresh (3. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues Jahr zusammen,

hier mal Fotos mit mir und meinem Bike, das ich seit Oktober 2010 habe.

 Nerve AM 8.0


----------



## Retrofan (3. Januar 2011)

Mein neues Trainingsrad gepulvert von Khujand!
Rahmen ist 200 gramm schwerer als eloxiert und sieht HAMMER aus.... hebt sich endlich von dem Canyon Einheitsbrei ab. Nur an den 700mm Flatbar Lenker muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. Gewicht knapp unter 13 Kg.


----------



## xTr3Me (3. Januar 2011)

Schaut geil aus, bis auf den Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Retrofan (3. Januar 2011)

Jaja, dies weißen Vorbauten immer...... Hatte den gerade rumliegen weil der zu kurz für den Crosser war! Hätte gerne einen rot eloxierten von Tune ist aber zu teuer.


----------



## han-sch (3. Januar 2011)

wo hast du die decals machen lassen ?


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Januar 2011)

Kompliment...sieht echt geil aus!!was für ein Modell war es ursprünglich??
ist das jetzt Chrom??


----------



## Retrofan (3. Januar 2011)

@ franken biker : hab ich von einem machen lassen den ich über Ebay kontaktiert habe.... Kontakt habe ich leider nicht mehr, der Typ war sehr unfreundlich! aber die Qualität ist 1A. Hier im Forum gibt es aber auch einen der welche macht.... mal schauen ob ich den Thread nochmal finde


----------



## Retrofan (3. Januar 2011)

Ist ein 2010er Nerve XC..... obwohl der Aufbau eher an ein AM passen würde!
Rahmen ist in Chromat gepulvert vom Khujand hier aus dem Forum, nicht verchromt


----------



## motoerhead (3. Januar 2011)

wow richtig geil.... die aufkleber sind auch echt schön platziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (3. Januar 2011)

der der das hier im forum macht ist der user 'Matzell' .. der macht das aber nicht mehr


----------



## KA-Biker (4. Januar 2011)

bestimmt wegen Urheberrechten oder so.


----------



## han-sch (4. Januar 2011)

ne, er hat gemeint viele sagen ja aber wollen die aufkleber dann doch nicht haben.


----------



## xas (4. Januar 2011)

Das Nerve XC in Chromat sieht wirklich Hammer aus! Die Wippe bildet jetzt optisch eine Einheit mit dem Rahmen. Ich würde einen schwarzen Vorbau montieren (oder den derzeitigen in Chromat pulvern lassen ;-). Bitte noch ein Foto bei Tageslicht ohne Blitz. Verdammt, jetzt würde ich am liebsten mein gerade erworbenes Nerve AL, mit dessen Optik ich bis vorhin zufrieden war, auch pulvern lassen...


----------



## blobbyvolley (5. Januar 2011)

Hat jemand von euch ein Foto von einem Nerve XC 2011 in Größe XL? Mich würde interessieren ob der Rahmen immernoch dieses fast waagerechte Oberrohr hat was mich extrem stört. Der 2011er Rahman hat ja ein hinten "dicker werdendes" Oberrohr. Vielleicht konnten sie damit auch die Optik ein wenig ästhetischer gestalten. Also wenn jemand von euch ein 2011er XC in XL hat und Fotos posten würde wäre das klasse!!

Danke schonmal


----------



## whurr (5. Januar 2011)

2008er Nerve XC im Winter-Touren-Setup





Jetzt fällt mir überhaupt erst auf, was ich da für'n Murks geschaltet hatte


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2011)

Meine Kiste mal wieder:


----------



## RaceFace89 (6. Januar 2011)

machst du mit dem Rain King auch den bergrauf?
wie macht er sich allgemein?
am heck passt er nicht oder?

fragen über fragen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2011)

Man kann den Reifen auch bergauf fahren, dann aber lieber nicht auf Asphalt und nicht zu lange. Wiegt immerhin 1,2kg. Die Reifenkombi auf dem Bild habe ich auch eigentlich nur für Lift- bzw. Schlepptouren und Bikepark drauf. 
Für normale Trailtouren kommen MM rauf.
Hinten bin ich den Rain King noch nicht gefahren. Da reicht aber normalerweise auch eine harte Gummimischung. Soviel Grip, wie der RK hat, braucht am Hinterrad kein Mensch. (außer vielleicht im Regen in Champery  )


----------



## RaceFace89 (6. Januar 2011)

dank dir für das feedback
was wiegt eig dein aufbau mit mm?
partlist,würd mal gern mit meinem vergleichen 

ich steuer dann auch mal wieder zwei bilder bei:

solidarisch auch mit sattel oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2011)

Mit Rainking/Minion und altem LRS wog es 17,9kg.
Der neue LRS ist 100g leichter. Macht 17,8kg.
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ein MM 2,35 (die fahre ich dann) 900g wiegt und ein Minion/RK 1200g, ist die Differenz 600g.
Macht dann 17,2 kg.

Mal sehen, vielleicht mach ich nachher mal eine Teileliste.

Deine Karre sieht auch schick aus. Viel leichter als meine dürfte sie aber auch nicht sein, oder? Ist das ne Totem Coil?

So, hier eine Teileliste:

Rahmen: Canyon Torque 2009 XL
Steuersatz: Gravity SX Pro oder so
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4
Achse: Maxle Rear, wird morgen ersetzt duch Nicolai
Sattel: Selle Italia
Sattelklemme: Canyon
Sattelstütze: Iridium (Canyon)
Gabel: Totem Coil inkl. Maxle 29xxg
Lenker: Sixpack Millenium oder so 740mm
Vorbau: Truvativ Husselfelt
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Schalthebel: Sram X7
Bremsen: Shimano Saint (200/180)
Innenlager: Shimano Saint
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Wellgo 500g
Kette: Sram 951
Schaltwerk: Sram X9 medium
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX
Ritzel: Shimano
LRS: Hope Pro 2 / Mavic 721 2051g
Reifen: Rainking 2,5" 1200g
Reifen: Minion 2,5" 1200g
Schlauch: Schwalbe franz.
Schlauch: Schwalbe franz.

Die wenigen Gewichte, die ich weiß, hab ich dahinter geschrieben...


----------



## RaceFace89 (6. Januar 2011)

Rahmen: Canyon Torque FR 9.0
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Steuersatz: Ritchey Zero Logic WCS
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo OCT
Bash: E-13 Supercharger
KeFü: Selfmade (132g)
Umwerfer: Shimano XT E-Type
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 SC
Schaltgriffe: Sram X.0 Redwin Trigger
Kassette: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR
Bremsgriffe : Avid Elixir CR
Griffe: ODI Ruffian
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller WC
Vorbau Truvativ AKA
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC
Sattelstütze: Crank Brothers Joplin Remote
Sattelklemme: Canyon
LRS: Hope Pro II auf DT-Swiss EX500
Schläuche: Conti (franz)
Reifen: Muddy Mary 2.35 FR
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 647

laut meiner liste bin ich leichter, 16,2kg


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Januar 2011)

So ein Mist... Naja die Solo Air macht schon was aus. Was wiegen die Laufräder?


----------



## RaceFace89 (6. Januar 2011)

1931g wiegt der LRS


----------



## pjfa (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen 











































ULTREIA


----------



## xander_v (7. Januar 2011)

hey RaceFace89,
hast du im vergleich zu totem solo air schonmal die coil gefahren?


----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Januar 2011)

@ xander v
nein, hab ich noch nicht,deswegen kann ich zum vergleich nichts beitragen...


----------



## xander_v (7. Januar 2011)

schade,
ich habe die coil und würde gerne mal solo air testen


----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Januar 2011)

sie ist auf alle fälle leichter und ich finde halt,das sich luft sensibler einstellen lässt auf jede bedürfnisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (7. Januar 2011)

ja das stimmt.
bei stahlfedergabeln finde ich das bischen was an einstellungsmöglichkeit fehlt nicht schlimm.
ich bin schon die talas 32, 36 und die van 36 gefahren.
wobei mir die totem mit abstand am besten gefällt.
obwohl man bei der van beim einstellen der druckstufen mehr veränderung wahrgenommen hat.

wegen dem gewicht würde mich die solo air aber interessieren die ist ja knapp 300-400g leichter.


----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Januar 2011)

vor der totem bin ich eine 36rc² gefahren und muss ehrlich zugeben das mir die performance der totem solo air um einiges besser gefällt.
so verkehrt sind die einstellungen gar nicht,wenn man das studium über die richtige einstellung abgeschlossen hat


----------



## harke (7. Januar 2011)

und die 36 talas ?
äpfel und birnen schmecken mir auch gut.
würd gern mal die 55er marzochhi probieren


----------



## xander_v (7. Januar 2011)

ja mir gefäält die totem auch um einiges besser.
jedoch finde ich das die druckstufeneinstellung kaum spürbar sind.
liegt eventuell auch an der harten feder.
bei der fox hat man es sofort gemerkt wenn man was verstellt hat.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Januar 2011)

@harke: Die 36er Talas würde ich nicht wählen, wenn man gerne steile Sachen mit Stufen und Spitzkehren fährt. 
So ist z.B. die 36er Talas, mit der wir mal zu dritt im Vergleich zu meiner Totem Coil immer wieder die gleiche Spitzkehre gefahren sind, an der Stufe in der Kehre jedes Mal heftig weggesackt, die Totem nicht.
Auch als wir an der 36 alle Druckstufen komplett zugedreht und an der Totem alle aufgedreht hatten, hat sich daran nichts geändert.

@RaceFace89: Dann machen Gabel und LRS zusammen schon eine Differenz von 500g aus. Mit den Teilen wäre ich bei 16,7. Die restlichen 500g zu deinen 16,2 müssen in Sachen wie Lenker, Vorbau, Kassette stecken... Hast du das Rad mal gewogen? Kommen die rechnerischen 16,2 hin?


----------



## xander_v (7. Januar 2011)

die  36 talas fande ich auch nicht gut,
rauscht ganzschön durch und bei höherem luftdruck sehr bockig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Januar 2011)

ich schiebe den rest auf:

rahmengröße: M
Vorbau:170g
Lenker: 249g
Schlauch VR:201g
Schlauch HR:196g
Reifen VR:883g
Reifen HR:877g
nicht zu vergessen x.0 schaltgriffe


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Januar 2011)

Die werdens sein


----------



## RaceFace89 (7. Januar 2011)

sag ich doch


----------



## Jobi (8. Januar 2011)

So, meins jetzt mit KeFü von Kuka.Berlin und E13 Bash.






War mal 'n schöner Murks bis ich den Bash dranhatte.
Die ersten Kettenblattschrauben waren zu kurz.
Die zweiten Schrauben waren auch zu kurz. (obwohl lang draufstand)
Die dritten waren dann zu lang, die hab ich dann 3mm abgeschliffen,
und jetzt halten sie! Yeeeehaw!
Das nächste Projekt liegt schon bereit wie man sieht.
Spank Royala Stick und Stem mit Spank Griffen.
Brauch nur noch Spacer und Ahead-Kappe in gold, dann kanns losgehen.
Anschließend noch Schaltröllchen und Sattelrohrklemme in Gold.
Und zu guter letzt noch die Decals. Wenn ich fertig bin kommt das nächste Foto.

Falls einer ne Idee oder nen Tip hat, was ich noch in Gold kriege, her damit!!!

Rockt on!


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Januar 2011)

die Schaltwersröllchen an meinem FRX hab ich auch Goldenen eingebaut ( ich war krank geschrieben und hatte Langeweile )

...die schrauben am Schaltwerk bekommst du noch in Gold

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...59487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1370wt_1051


....und diese Hauptbefestigungsschraube (weiß den namen so früh nicht;-)) am Schaltwerk gibt es auch in gold

http://cgi.ebay.de/FACE-Titan-Shima...hrradteile&hash=item483e67749a#ht_2696wt_1051

....und bestimmt auch Pedale...und ne Kette bekommste in Gold
und noch viel mehr

http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_trkparm...rradteile&_ipg=200&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14.l1514

...an der Joplin ist doch auch noch was Goldenes dran :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Crank-Brothers-J...Fahrradteile&hash=item3cb3c13e05#ht_500wt_693


----------



## Otterauge (8. Januar 2011)

Das kommt sicher gut.. klasse Idee in Gold


----------



## RaceFace89 (8. Januar 2011)

....


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Januar 2011)

Hier mein neues Gefährt


----------



## christophersch (8. Januar 2011)

Fett! schonmal Probe- gefahren?
Ich würde noch die Sattelstütze kürzen und die Sattelstellung ändern..
wie sind die Bremsen?

Gruß


----------



## J.West (8. Januar 2011)

Sieht gut aus dein FRX !!!
Sind die Decials unter Klarlack?
So... jetzt warten wir alle nur noch auf schönes Wetter und halbwegs trockene Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (8. Januar 2011)

J.West schrieb:


> So... jetzt warten wir alle nur noch auf schönes Wetter und halbwegs trockene Trails!




Jep soooo isses


----------



## Canyon-Paul (8. Januar 2011)

Heute war es doch schon, 11°C plus, aber Schnee bis zum abwinken. Hauptsache die kurze Hose wieder ausgepackt =)


----------



## buergie (8. Januar 2011)

Hi, all ich werde es morgen früh wagen und durch den Schlammmm jagen mal sehen wie es läuft.....


----------



## jaxxxon (8. Januar 2011)

Und ich dachte immer, Galerie hätt was mit Bildern zu tun....

Egal. Hier meins, seit 04.01., frisch aus dem Canyon Outlet.


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)

So Herrschaften,
ich war heute in Koblenz zum Probesitzen, Probefahren und fachsimpeln. Hier schon mal einige Fotos. Mehr davon gibt es in diesem Album.


----------



## christophersch (8. Januar 2011)

Das Trailflow ist meiner Meinung nach perfekt! Sowas bräuchte ich... ;-)
Danke für die Pic's!

Gruß


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Januar 2011)

Beim Trailflow würd mich mal interessieren ob da die Gabel auf steilen Abfahrten und Stufen auch so wegsackt wie bei mir.. ansonsten ist es wirklich extrem schön anzusehen. 
HS würde ich noch gg ne 2fach-Kurbel + BG/KeFü tauschen.


----------



## jaxxxon (8. Januar 2011)

Deiner Bildauswahl nach zu urteilen wirds wohl ein Torque? 
Das Rockzone sieht ja wirklich überragend aus. Und das Strive ist dafür aus nem anderen Blickwinkel noch häßlicher als auf den aktuellen PR Aufnahmen! Heilige Axt....


----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Januar 2011)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Deiner Bildauswahl nach zu urteilen wirds wohl ein Torque?





Nun ja, eigentlich war ich fest davon überzeugt, dass es das Strive werden soll. Ich wollte nur noch schauen, ob Größe M mir passt und wie es so in echt rüberkommt. Außerdem musste ich einem Kumpel Kaufberatung leisten. Er hat sich für das allerletzte verfügbare Nerve AM 2010 in XL entschieden.

Was soll ich sagen: Ich finde, die Optik des Strive hammergeil! Ist auf dem hier verlinkten Bild perspektivisch halt etwas verzerrt. Die "farbe" Raw vom Dropzone hat mich umgehauen. Sieht live total unregelmäßig gebürstet aus. Das Trailflow hingegen fand ich, aufgrund der verschiedenen, sich beißenden Blautöne optisch(!) grottig. Kommt auf den Pics aber gar nicht so schlimm rüber. So gehen halt die Geschmäcker auseinander. 
Der erste Fahreindruck vom Strive war dann allerdings ziemlich bescheiden (siehe Strive-Thread). 
Dann setzte ich mich auf's Torque Alpinist (2010) und alles ward gut! Ich war daheim.
Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass möglichst bald die 2011er Alpinisten reinkommen und meinen positiven Eindruck des Vorgängers bestätigen! Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher ob M oder L.

Die vielen sonstigen Torque-Fotos habe ich übrigens auf Wunsch einiger Leute aus dem Wartezimmer-Thread gemacht. Wenn man halt schon mal dort ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Januar 2011)

J.West schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus dein FRX !!!
> Sind die Decials unter Klarlack?
> So... jetzt warten wir alle nur noch auf schönes Wetter und halbwegs trockene Trails!



..geanu so ist es...alle haben ihre Bikes wieder fit gemacht und es könnte endlich wieder los gehen


----------



## xander_v (8. Januar 2011)

das strive hängt da wie ein häufchen ehlend


----------



## Kettenfett95 (9. Januar 2011)

ich habe da ein problem, undzwar habe ich ein cannondle flash zuhause der ramen ist schon ziemlich durch da es das alte von papa ist und nun ist miene frage ob ich an einen canyon hardtail ramen die lefty dran baue.
ich bitte um pro und contra argument


----------



## Frank1337 (9. Januar 2011)

Wenn man die Bilder so sieht, bekommt man gleich Lust sich noch ein Rad  zu bestellen 

@Kettenfett95
Das passt wohl eher nicht in die Galerie?!


----------



## comegetsome (9. Januar 2011)

wow, tausend dank für die Pics. Es ist einfach von der Perspektive her immer ein riesiger Unterschied zu den PR-Pics von Canyon. Überragend.

Rockzone ist ja der helle Wahnsinn. Was für eine Maschine! Man freue ich mich auf KW 7!


----------



## Hammy (9. Januar 2011)

sind ja richtig geile bilder, könnte mal einer Bilder von seinem/oder im Laden stehenden Grand Canyon AL (6.0) in schwarz oder noch geiler in petrol blue schießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank1337 (9. Januar 2011)

Grand Canyon AL 6.0 von 2011. Wenn du was spezielles sehen möchtest, sag bescheid


----------



## Jobi (9. Januar 2011)

Cool! Die Bikes im Wohnzimmer!
Muß ich meiner Frau auch mal vorschlagen. Dann muß ich nicht immer in Keller nur um das Bike anzugucken! ;-)


----------



## Frank1337 (9. Januar 2011)

Ja das war direkt nach dem Aufbau und da in der Garage mein Auto stand und es draußen geregnet hat...  Mein Nerve steht übern Winter immer da (im Hintergrund zu sehn)


----------



## Fluffi (9. Januar 2011)

Natürlich sind die Bikes im Wohnzimmer. Hat die etwa jemand im Keller ?


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Januar 2011)

Schöne Blumenvase.


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Januar 2011)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Bikes im Wohnzimmer. Hat die etwa jemand im Keller ?
> 
> ...und meine haben ein eigenes Zimmer
> 
> ...


----------



## Frank1337 (9. Januar 2011)

So muss das sein 
Meine hätte ja auch ein eigenes Zimmer, aber ich will die ja sehen ohne in einen extra Raum zu gehen


----------



## Fluffi (9. Januar 2011)

Vieleicht kann man den Raum als "Arbeitszimmer" absetzen


----------



## Tim777 (10. Januar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Hier mein neues Gefährt



Hast du vllt auch ein Detailfoto vom Vorbau? (ist doch der neue Easton Havoc bolt on, oder?) Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## speichenquaeler (10. Januar 2011)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Natürlich sind die Bikes im Wohnzimmer. Hat die etwa jemand im Keller ?


 
Bei mir stehen sie im Wohnzimmer...in der Küche...im Schlafzimmer....nur im Badezimmer stehen sie nicht...da werden sie nur gewaschen...

Männer...wenn ihr das nicht dürft...müsst ihr mal echt eure Frauen besser innen Griff bekommen!! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (10. Januar 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Fett! schonmal Probe- gefahren?
> Ich würde noch die Sattelstütze kürzen und die Sattelstellung ändern..
> wie sind die Bremsen?
> 
> Gruß




Gefahren bin ich nur ein paar Meter bisher auf der Straße. Fährt sich schon super. Zu den Bremsen kann ich noch nichts sagen da die noch nicht eingebremst sind.
Details werden noch verändert. Sattel wir auch noch verändert, nur wenn er zu steil ist...rutsch ich hinten runter am Schlepplift..



patrick


----------



## buergie (11. Januar 2011)

habe den Vorbau jetzt auch geändert....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/813943


----------



## niemand66 (11. Januar 2011)

endlich fertig fehlt nur noch der Frühling


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Januar 2011)

niemand66 schrieb:


> endlich fertig fehlt nur noch der Frühling



Mit dem MM sollte doch auch Schnee/Matsch kein Problem sein 

@buergie
Wie viel Rise hat denn der Lenker? Schaut nach viel aus


----------



## niemand66 (11. Januar 2011)

im Allgäu liegt viel Schnee in den Bergen da helfen die Reifen nicht viel.


----------



## buergie (11. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Mit dem MM sollte doch auch Schnee/Matsch kein Problem sein
> 
> @buergie
> Wie viel Rise hat denn der Lenker? Schaut nach viel aus



HI,
5cm ist echt geil komme damit gut klar


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Januar 2011)

ich krieg die tage einen mit 39mm. da ich ne gewisse sattelüberhöhung hab versuch ich die damit auszugleichen, mal sehen obs klappt. 
außerdem ist der lenker dann noch 3-4cm breiter als der easton, kommt bestimmt auch gut


----------



## buergie (11. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ich krieg die tage einen mit 39mm. da ich ne gewisse sattelüberhöhung hab versuch ich die damit auszugleichen, mal sehen obs klappt.
> außerdem ist der lenker dann noch 3-4cm breiter als der easton, kommt bestimmt auch gut



Dieser ist auch breiter als mein erster, tolles lenkverhalten.
Die sitzposition ist dadurch auch viel besser...kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## IcaroZero (11. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ich krieg die tage einen mit 39mm. da ich ne gewisse sattelüberhöhung hab versuch ich die damit auszugleichen, mal sehen obs klappt.
> außerdem ist der lenker dann noch 3-4cm breiter als der easton, kommt bestimmt auch gut



Taugt. Hab meins ähnlich umgebaut und bin vollauf zufrieden.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/814041


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buergie (11. Januar 2011)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Taugt. Hab meins ähnlich umgebaut und bin vollauf zufrieden.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/814041



sieht gut aus, die Sattelstütze ist mein nächstes Projekt.(muss noch sparen)


----------



## Hammy (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo, wer kommt den demnächst nach Koblenz... wär ein Traum wenn jemand fotos vom Blauen Grand Canyon AL 6.0 machen könnte... danke danke danke...


----------



## Frank1337 (11. Januar 2011)

> Hallo, wer kommt den demnächst nach Koblenz... wär ein Traum wenn jemand  fotos vom Blauen Grand Canyon AL 6.0 machen könnte... danke danke  danke...



steht keins im Showroom, nur in schwarz


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Januar 2011)

niemand66 schrieb:


> endlich fertig fehlt nur noch der Frühling



Was sagt denn die Waage und wie gefällt dir der Vivid Coil im neune Torque? Welche Federhärte fährst du bei welchem Gewicht?

Habe den Coil auch hier fürs Torque liegen...

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Deleted 125853 (11. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder ! Dann bin ich auch mal so frei und zeige meinen aktuellen Aufbau .





Und noch eins während des Radwechsels .





Gruß,

Markus

P. S.: Jetzt, wo ich einen Keller habe darf ich sie nicht mehr mit in die Wohnung nehmen :-/


----------



## han-sch (12. Januar 2011)

kannst du was zu den sixpack pedalen sagen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (12. Januar 2011)

eines der besten Flatpedals


----------



## MUD´doc (12. Januar 2011)

Tach Nachbar, schickes Bike. 
Das Blau kommt echt schick rüber  Passt lecker zu Weiß und Schwarz.

My-2-cents zu den Sixpack: Mit mit denen absolut zufrieden. Lager laufen immernoch
rund und sanft, Gripp ist topp, fühle mich mich drauf sicher aufgehoben. Nur keine 
gute Lack-Quali, schnell Schrammen dran. Würd ich wieder kaufen!


----------



## han-sch (12. Januar 2011)

danke jungs! bin nämlich am überlegen ob nc-17 oder sixpack fürs troque des bald kommt ^^


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Januar 2011)

Die Wellgo MG-1 habe ich und in sehr zufrieden. Wenn man an Steinen hÃ¤ngen bleibt geht mit der Zeit natÃ¼rlich am Rand der Lack ab.. sind trotzdem top, da leicht, aus dem Ausland sehr gÃ¼nstig, und man hat selbst mit 0815 abgetretenen Sneakern sehr guten Grip.
Die gibts fÃ¼r <30â¬ aus China usw, normaler Preis in Deutschland ist etwa 50-55â¬.
http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=wellgo+mg-1&_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A4346&rt=nc&_dmpt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1

Soweit mal von meiner Seite, soll nur ein Alternativvorschlag sein


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Januar 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Die Wellgo MG-1 habe ich und in sehr zufrieden. Wenn man an Steinen hängen bleibt geht mit der Zeit natürlich am Rand der Lack ab.. sind trotzdem top, da leicht, aus dem Ausland sehr günstig, und man hat selbst mit 0815 abgetretenen Sneakern sehr guten Grip.
> Die gibts für <30 aus China usw, normaler Preis in Deutschland ist etwa 50-55.
> http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=wellgo+mg-1&_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A4346&rt=nc&_dmpt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=15&_sc=1
> 
> Soweit mal von meiner Seite, soll nur ein Alternativvorschlag sein



Meine Langzeiterfahrungen sind mit den MG1 Pedalen nicht altzugut.

Wenn man was wirklich haltbares sucht, führt eigentlich kein Weg an den Straitline Pedalen vorbei 

Wenn es ein bisschen günstiger sein soll, Sixpack Icon oder Superstars.


----------



## Deleted 125853 (12. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Blumen ! Ich kann die Sixpack nur empfehlen! Die blauen sind auch eloxiert, so dass kein Lack abplatzen kann. Natürlich gibt es mit der Zeit einige Schrammen. Lässt sich halt nicht vermeiden. Aber dafür, dass sie letztes Jahr fast jeden Tag "getreten" worden sind haben sie sich super gehalten. Außerdem liebe ich diese flache Form ;-)!

Deswegen auch von mir: doppelter Daumen hoch! Würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## xTr3Me (12. Januar 2011)

Puh die Sixpack kosten ja fast das 3fache der MG1. Da kann bei letzteren Pedalen einiges kaputt gehen, bis sich das rentiert *g*
Kann ja mal berichten, falls es Probleme gibt. Bisher ist alles top


----------



## christophersch (12. Januar 2011)

Ich hab auch die MG1 und bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden! Leichte Lackabschürfungen, aber sonst alles in einwandfreiem Zustand..
Ich fahre sie am FRX

Gruß


----------



## han-sch (12. Januar 2011)

sry, wollte keine pedaldiskussion starten .. also postet mal wieder bilder ist ja schließliche eine galerie !


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Januar 2011)

...sorry,Handyfotos und Langeweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (12. Januar 2011)

und woher die decals? wenn man fragen darf


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Januar 2011)

von jemandem hier aus dem Forum....der es soweit ich gelesen habe nicht mehr macht....schade er hat echt gute arbeit gemacht!


----------



## xander_v (12. Januar 2011)

der bremshebel ist ja geilo!!!!
ist das graviert?


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Januar 2011)

hehe....nein,leider nur ein schnöder Aufkleber...aber die Idee find ich Geil...und noch nirgends gesehen


----------



## Cool Breeze (12. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn das für eine hintere Bremsscheibe?


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Januar 2011)

hmmm....das ist ein Ergebnis meiner Langeweile...ich war 3 1/2 Monate Krankgeschrieben

...das ist die Orginal Scheibe....hab sie mit Rotem Edding angemalt*Peinlich*


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Januar 2011)

Hier noch eines vom Torque 2011 FRX

leider kann ich die Bilder hier irgendwie nicht direkt hochladen mit googlechrome.!?


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/814618


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. Januar 2011)

Geiles Teil 
....ist da nur "Klarlack" drauf??

du musst den BBCode ( BBCode ein-/ausblenden ) in der gewünschten Größe hier rein kopieren 
das steht unter den Bildergrößen.....dann siehts so aus:
benutze auch Google Chrome


----------



## KA-Biker (12. Januar 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil
> ....ist da nur "Klarlack" drauf??
> 
> du musst den BBCode ( BBCode ein-/ausblenden ) in der gewünschten Größe hier rein kopieren
> ...




OK danke..

HIER MEIN RAD....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apsol (13. Januar 2011)




----------



## Cool Breeze (13. Januar 2011)

Sind die Schrauben an der Bremsanlage angemalt oder hast du tatsächlich Aluschrauben genommen? 

Die Rahmenfarbe sieht gut aus!


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Januar 2011)

nur so am Rande:
es gibt auch eingefärbte Titanschrauben....

wenn es aber tatsächlich Alu Schrauben sind, dann Hals- und Beinbruch...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Januar 2011)

Hm die Rahmenfarbe hat was. Vor einem Jahr habe ich mich dann letzten Endes aber doch dagegen entschieden. Aber mal was anderes


----------



## kNiRpS (13. Januar 2011)

die rahmenfarbe is einfach nice. hatte das bike jetzt auch 1 jahr in dieser. nur leider ist der lack nicht besonders resistent, deswegen wirds jetzt umlackiert


----------



## christophersch (13. Januar 2011)

Also das Raw des Frx ist ja mal richtig Hammer! Aber ich finde an der Ausstattung könnten sie nochmal feilen. Die Descendant Kurbel, ne hochwertige Kettenführung, X0 Schaltung, die neue Oval-Bremse von Formula oder die Deemax Ultimate usw. würden das Gewicht deutlich senken und den Unterschied zum normalen Frx nochmal vergrößern.. ansonsten aber echt fett das Ding!

Das Fr ist natürlich auch echt nice!! ;-)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Januar 2011)

so .... meins ist nun fertig


----------



## paradisoinferno (13. Januar 2011)

Schön.....      welche Pedale sind das?

Bitte noch ein Bild ohne Micky-Maus Photoshop


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Januar 2011)

hehe,sowas nennt man HDR

..mach ich gleich

...das sind Moshcore Pedale...der hatte die mal in seinem Shop in zwei varianten Alu und welche mit Titanachse bevor er ihn aufgelöst hat.das sind die normalen ...und die mit der Titanachse hab ich am Nerve






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## han-sch (13. Januar 2011)

hattest du schonmal irgendwelche probleme mit den deemax? 

aaja und schickes bike


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Januar 2011)

Hi,
nö....keinerlei Probleme


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> die rahmenfarbe is einfach nice. hatte das bike jetzt auch 1 jahr in dieser. nur leider ist der lack nicht besonders resistent, deswegen wirds jetzt umlackiert


Ich finde die Farbe auch klasse. Aber am besten wärs bei der, wenn man den Rahmen ungefahren zuerst nochmal mit einer Schicht Klarlack überziehen würde. Dann könnte man auch umsetzen, was ich denke, das die Farbe noch verschönern würde: matt! 




Stefan_78 schrieb:


> hehe,sowas nennt man HDR


Nein, sowas nennt sich das Quellmaterial verunstalten  HDR sieht anders aus...




erkan1984 schrieb:


> nur so am Rande:
> es gibt auch eingefärbte Titanschrauben....


Werden es vermutlich aus sein, da das Rot blasser ist, als die üblichen roten Aluschrauben. Bremsscheibenschrauben (so es denn welche sind, die explizit als solche gekauft wurden) gibt es farbig eh nur aus Titan.


----------



## gasok.ONE (13. Januar 2011)

Nein, sowas nennt sich das Quellmaterial verunstalten  HDR sieht anders aus...



...DANKE!!!...


----------



## tiss79 (13. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein, sowas nennt sich das Quellmaterial verunstalten  HDR sieht anders aus...


----------



## Strider (13. Januar 2011)

tiss79 schrieb:


>


----------



## Otterauge (15. Januar 2011)

Fragt nicht wie ich aussah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comegetsome (15. Januar 2011)

Bestimmt sauber, hat ja alles dein Rahmen abgefangen!


----------



## wildschnee (15. Januar 2011)

isy007 schrieb:


> Kein schönes Bild - auch nicht in Action - aber dafür seit heute meins. Mehr Bilder



Was soll es kosten ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Januar 2011)

Otterauge schrieb:


> Fragt nicht wie ich aussah



Sieht richtig gut aus mit dem Vivid.
Wieviel wiegt dein Bike?


----------



## julius09 (15. Januar 2011)

Und welche spezifikationen hast du beim vivid?


----------



## Otterauge (16. Januar 2011)

Tune B mit 500er Feder bei 110kg.


Gewicht kann ich nicht genau sagen. denke 15,5Kg rein Rechnerrisch vom Canyon Wert aus...


----------



## unchained (16. Januar 2011)

meins mal wieder 

verändert werden noch kurbel (XTR) und Pedale (CB)


----------



## niemand66 (16. Januar 2011)

erste Ausfahrt war ein Kampf bis auf 1300m hochzukurbeln


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Januar 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> meins mal wieder
> 
> verändert werden noch kurbel (XTR) und Pedale (CB)




Zeitlos schick! wie immer...
Schonmal über nen LRS mit weissen Felgen und bissl silber Speichen nachgedacht?

Irgendwie hätt ich das da gern... hmm


----------



## _Sebo_ (16. Januar 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> meins mal wieder
> 
> verändert werden noch kurbel (XTR) und Pedale (CB)



Damit es dann nur noch 5,6Kg wiegt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saitam (16. Januar 2011)

Tolles Rad und wahnsinns Werkstatt. Ein Traum... respekt!


----------



## -Soulride- (16. Januar 2011)

Die Frage wurde paar Posts vor mir schonmal gestellt aber nicht beantwortet:

Haben die Raw Bikes (das FRX eine Seite vorher, oder z.b. das 09er (?) FR) einfach nur Klarlack drüber? Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie die Rahmen aussehen wenn man sie abbeizt? So ähnlich oder muss da noch rumpoliert werden?

Falls jemand Links zu dem Thema hat immer her damit, hab über die Suche leider nix vernünftiges gefunden.


----------



## xas (16. Januar 2011)

Hier ein "Gränd Kaiman", wie ein Spaziergänger heute bei meiner ersten Probefahrt bemerkt hat. Hatte eigentlich schon seit ein paar Wochen ein 2011 AL 7.0w bestellt, doch dann habe ich zufällig im Outlet noch ein 2010er AL 9.0 entdeckt und mich schnell umentschieden . Die Sattelklemme fliegt wahrscheinlich noch raus.


----------



## .t1mo (17. Januar 2011)

Sehr sehr schön! Genauso wie auch dein Argon


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2011)

Gehören alle beiden Räder dir oder warum hat man 2 HTs?


----------



## Fischgesicht (17. Januar 2011)

ist vor allem der erste der so ne edelmarke wie nicolai fährt UND auch nen Versenderbike hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tina83 (17. Januar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/794850

mein Schmuckstück


----------



## Napoli94 (17. Januar 2011)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/1/4/4/4/_/medium/IphoneBilder078.jpg

Hier mal mein Torque NACH dem Einsatz in den sehr Matschigen Wäldern von Stuttgart


----------



## xas (17. Januar 2011)

@xTr3Me

Sind beides meine Räder, das Canyon AL ist das Rad für alles bzw. da wo ich nicht so gerne das Argon nutze (Schnee/Streusalz, im Zug mitnehmen, wo öfters mal Baumarkträder auf dein Rad geworfen werden...). 

Ich habe aber auch schon die Kombination Hardtail & Fully gehabt (ein schönes Nerve XC, das schon nach einem Jahr gestohlen wurde). Ich habe somit den Schritt zurück zum Hardtail gemacht: etwas günstiger, direkteres Fahrgefühl, sportlichere Sitzposition. Das meiste, was man mit einem XC fährt, kann man auch mit einem AL fahren. Aber ein ein ALL Mountain oder Freerider würden mich schon reizen...


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2011)

Hm das mit dem Salz kenne ich. Meine Kette ist schon ziemlich kaputt. Ich hoffe alle anderen Teile, va der Rahmen, nehmen vom Salz keinen schaden. 

Das so viele Räder geklaut werden ist wirklich schlimm  - keine Ahnung warum sich die Leute ihr Eigentum nicht selbst erarbeiten können. Klauen könnte ich nie in meinem Leben.. 
Würde so gerne mein AM einfach mal bedenkenlos wo stehenlassen, aber das geht nicht. Der einzige Platz an dem es sicher ist, ist die abgesperrte Garage...


----------



## han-sch (18. Januar 2011)

jetzt muss ich nur noch die deemax verkauft kriegen und ein paar neue pedale, dann bin ich zufrieden


----------



## -checker- (18. Januar 2011)

nettes bike, hab mir auch vor 3 wochen ein torque, allerdings das alpinist gekauft, bin sehr zufrieden damit
wieso willst du die deemax verkaufen?


----------



## han-sch (18. Januar 2011)

bin das rad noch gar nicht richtig gefahren ..
ich spinn schon seit ewigenkeiten damit rum mir einen hope lrs zu kaufen und ich hab vor mir einen fürs torque zu kaufen aber vorher muss geld her


----------



## -checker- (18. Januar 2011)

also ich hatte die vorher auf einem trek session mit totem und hammerschmidt und war echt zufrieden mit den dingern  sind halt recht schwer


----------



## han-sch (18. Januar 2011)

ja ich glaub auch nicht dass die schlecht sind, aber wenn ich die loskriegen sollte verkauf ich die wahrscheinlich und kauf mir einen hope lrs


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Januar 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich nur noch die deemax verkauft kriegen und ein paar neue pedale, dann bin ich zufrieden



Schönes Torque 

Das mit den Deemax ist eine gute Idee, auch wenn sie natürlich gut aussehen. Alle Kumpels, die die Deemax fahren, dürfen immer schön die Lager nachstellen. Und das nicht 1x pro Monat oder Woche, sondern eher 1x pro Fahrt 

Mein Tipp: Hope Pro 2 mit Sapim Speichen und Mavic Ex 721. Leicht, haltbar und vor allem: sorglos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (18. Januar 2011)

naja das mit dem nachstellen hab ich jetzt schon unterschiedlich gehört 
aber ich wollte halt schon immer einen hope lrs ^^


----------



## xander_v (18. Januar 2011)

ich bin mit hope auch sehr zufrieden.
das beste ist das man dort alle achsaufnahmen umrüsten kann.
ich habe meine von schnelspanner auf 20mm und x-12 steckachse umgebaut und das in 15 minuten.


----------



## han-sch (18. Januar 2011)

wobei man aber sagen muss dass sich die deemax mit dem raw sehr gut machen ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


>


Yeah, endlich mal mein Favorit dieser Saison live  Absolut fett, das Teil 




_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> ich spinn schon seit ewigenkeiten damit rum mir einen hope lrs zu kaufen und ich hab vor mir einen fürs torque zu kaufen aber vorher muss geld her


Gute Entscheidung! Blaue Naben, vermute ich?  Ich habe bei meinem 2009er FR9 die Deemax auch ungefahren zu nem guten Kurs verkauft und meinen alten LRS genommen - da ich da schon Hope Naben drin hatte, konnte ich die hintere Nabe ganz easy umbauen  Wenn du den LRS neu verkaufst, bekommst du LOCKER genug Kohle, um dir einen feinen Hope LRS zu leisten. Entgegen Kalle's Tip, würde ich aber andere Felgen nehmen, die EX721 sind erstens zu schmal und zweitens ist die Felgenbrems-Flanke total hässlich  Ich würde da eher zu Supra 30 oder Flow greifen, wenns leicht sein soll oder Track Mack, wenns günstig und stabil sein soll, ggf. noch EX823 für ne stabile tubeless-taugliche Alternative.


----------



## christophersch (19. Januar 2011)

Was hab ihr alle gegen die Deemax ? Die sind doch genial! Ich fahre sie jetzt schon seit nem knappen jahr und bin sehr zufrieden! Seit einem kurzen nachziehen der Nabe am zweiten Tag habe ich kein Spiel mehr in der Nabe. Auch habe ich nach zahlreichen Durchschlägen noch keine Beule in der Felge. Auch einen 3m Flatdrop haben sie ohne geringste beschädigung überstanden. Was mir auch noch sehr positiv auffällt ist, dass sie äußerst antriebsneutral sind (effizient, steif) bei einem sehr guten Gewicht. Für mich ist es auf jeden Fall DER Laufradsatz!!

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2011)

Die Deemax sind sehr hochwertige Laufräder, keine Frage! Gerade auch der unheimlich direkt ansprechende Freilauf ist genial. Aber die Teile hatten für mich einfach zu viele Nachteile, vor allem aus ökonomischer Sicht, welche für mich als Student gezwungendermaßen besonders wichtig ist 
- ausreichend guter LRS vorhanden (Hope / DT Comp / Single Track), der nur auf 12mm hinten umgerüstet werden musste
- >500 Gewinn durch den Verkauf $  $
- mir gefallen die Felgen mit den Abfräsungen optisch nicht, ich stehe auf "glatte" Profile, wie eben Single Track
- ausserdem mag ich *schwarze* Parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- Tubeless ist für mich kein Thema - wobei ich nach einigen Felgenband-Problemen doch schon an UST-Felgen gedacht habe...
- Gewicht meines LRS trotz "schwerer" Speichen und inkl. Felgenband ist noch etwas geringer


----------



## christophersch (19. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Deemax sind sehr hochwertige Laufräder, keine Frage! Gerade auch der unheimlich direkt ansprechende Freilauf ist genial. Aber die Teile hatten für mich einfach zu viele Nachteile, vor allem aus ökonomischer Sicht, welche für mich als Student gezwungendermaßen besonders wichtig ist
> - ausreichend guter LRS vorhanden (Hope / DT Comp / Single Track), der nur auf 12mm hinten umgerüstet werden musste
> - >500 Gewinn durch den Verkauf $  $
> - mir gefallen die Felgen mit den Abfräsungen optisch nicht, ich stehe auf "glatte" Profile, wie eben Single Track
> ...



Ok, das sind natürlich gute Argumente. Du hast aber auch einen verdammt guten Deal mit dem Verkauf gemacht. Im Moment bekommt man die neu, aus komplett-Bikes, ja schon für 400 - 450 Euro!
Nochmal zum Freilauf, über den oben gemeckert wurde: Da müssen wohl einige fatale Fehler gemacht worden sein, wie z.B die Nabe nie richtig fest angezogen zu haben. Dann leiert nämlich diese komische Federplatte aus, und die Nabe bekommt automatisch Spiel. Dann muss man sie andauernd nachziehen. Das war bei mir anfangs auch so, bis man mir geraten hat, sie einmal richtig, soweit es mit dem mitgelieferten Plastikschlüssel geht, festzuziehen. Seitdem sitzt alles so wie es soll.
Natürlich sind die Deemax nicht die leichtesten Laufräder, gemessen an der Stabilität ist das aber trotzdem ein sehr guter Wert

Ich werde aber vielleicht auch demnächst auf die Deemax Ultimate aufrüsten, weil sie am Frx bestimmt Hammer aussehen. Dann noch das CC Angleset, ne Titanfeder, die Descendant, ne gute Kefü und ein breiten Flatbar und die Saison ist gerettet ;-) 
btw. sind die "Ultimate"-Felgen mit den normalen Deemax Naben/Speichen eigentlich kompatibel?

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch einen verdammt guten Deal mit dem Verkauf gemacht. Im Moment bekommt man die neu, aus komplett-Bikes, ja schon fÃ¼r 400 - 450 Euro!


Oh, cool!  Ich habe damals einfach bei allen Teilen ein paar â¬ vom billigsten Online-Preis abgezogen, was ich recht fair fand. Hatte ALLES (Deemay, Hammerschmidt, 36 Van, SattelstÃ¼tze, Schaltwerk, Cockpit) innerhalb von 2 Wochen weg - teilweise schon bevor ich es Ã¼berhaupt in den Bikemarkt setzen konnte 




christophersch schrieb:


> Ich werde aber vielleicht auch demnÃ¤chst auf die Deemax Ultimate aufrÃ¼sten, weil sie am Frx bestimmt Hammer aussehen. Dann noch das CC Angleset, ne Titanfeder, die Descendant, ne gute KefÃ¼ und ein breiten Flatbar und die Saison ist gerettet ;-)


Oh, klingt nach noblem AufrÃ¼sten. Dann sind auf jeden Fall Bilder fÃ¤llig!


----------



## han-sch (19. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung! Blaue Naben, vermute ich?  Ich habe bei meinem 2009er FR9 die Deemax auch ungefahren zu nem guten Kurs verkauft und meinen alten LRS genommen - da ich da schon Hope Naben drin hatte, konnte ich die hintere Nabe ganz easy umbauen  Wenn du den LRS neu verkaufst, bekommst du LOCKER genug Kohle, um dir einen feinen Hope LRS zu leisten. Entgegen Kalle's Tip, würde ich aber andere Felgen nehmen, die EX721 sind erstens zu schmal und zweitens ist die Felgenbrems-Flanke total hässlich  Ich würde da eher zu Supra 30 oder Flow greifen, wenns leicht sein soll oder Track Mack, wenns günstig und stabil sein soll, ggf. noch EX823 für ne stabile tubeless-taugliche Alternative.



ne, will die naben in raw oder schwarz  weil das blau der hope's ist glänzend wenn ich das richtig weis und das elox am torque ist matt.
felgen weis ich noch nicht genau, aber zuerst muss ich die deemax verkaufen^^ weil ohne geld kann ich mir nix kaufen ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (19. Januar 2011)

die blautöne von dem torque und den hope naben weichen auch stark voneinander ab.
das blau der wippe ist viel heller.


----------



## han-sch (19. Januar 2011)

jo, deswegen will ich auch ehr raw oder schwarz


----------



## kNiRpS (19. Januar 2011)

so ähnlich wie dein dropzone soll mein fr von 2009 demnächst auch aussehen


----------



## han-sch (19. Januar 2011)

der rahmen wirkt in raw total bullig, sieht einfach klasse aus!


----------



## Temtem (19. Januar 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ok, das sind natürlich gute Argumente. Du hast aber auch einen verdammt guten Deal mit dem Verkauf gemacht. Im Moment bekommt man die neu, aus komplett-Bikes, ja schon für 400 - 450 Euro!
> Nochmal zum Freilauf, über den oben gemeckert wurde: Da müssen wohl einige fatale Fehler gemacht worden sein, wie z.B die Nabe nie richtig fest angezogen zu haben. Dann leiert nämlich diese komische Federplatte aus, und die Nabe bekommt automatisch Spiel. Dann muss man sie andauernd nachziehen. Das war bei mir anfangs auch so, bis man mir geraten hat, sie einmal richtig, soweit es mit dem mitgelieferten Plastikschlüssel geht, festzuziehen. Seitdem sitzt alles so wie es soll.
> Natürlich sind die Deemax nicht die leichtesten Laufräder, gemessen an der Stabilität ist das aber trotzdem ein sehr guter Wert
> 
> ...



Nö, auser du hast vorne 28 und hinten 32 naben


----------



## BlackDiver (19. Januar 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich nur noch die deemax verkauft kriegen und ein paar neue pedale, dann bin ich zufrieden



Schönes Bike  
Die Deemax passen perfekt (und sind unverwüstlich....) Sollten die Deemax-Lager mal locker werden dann einfach ein Tröpfchen Loctite rauf u. fertig.Wieviel wiegt das Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (20. Januar 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Die Deemax passen perfekt (und sind unverwüstlich....) Sollten die Deemax-Lager mal locker werden dann einfach ein *Tröpfchen Loctite rauf u. fertig*.Wieviel wiegt das Bike?


 
Genau so sit es bei Mavic.


----------



## KannY (20. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein '09er AM nach ner kleiner Winterlichen Wartung


----------



## han-sch (20. Januar 2011)

BlackDiver schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Die Deemax passen perfekt (und sind unverwüstlich....) Sollten die Deemax-Lager mal locker werden dann einfach ein Tröpfchen Loctite rauf u. fertig.Wieviel wiegt das Bike?


 
danke, das sich die lager vllt. mal lockern hab ich kein problem mit.. nur ich will halt einen hope lrs 

puuh gewicht hab ich keine ahnung, ich werds bei gelegenheit mal wie und dann setz ich noch ein bild mit gewicht unten drunter rein


----------



## buergie (20. Januar 2011)

Foto:
	





http://www.nicole-jörg.de

mal ein bissel im schlamm gewühlt...


----------



## Julian0o (21. Januar 2011)

KannY schrieb:


> Hier mal mein '09er AM nach ner kleiner Winterlichen Wartung


Ikk freu mir auf mein Copperbike


----------



## DeathProof (21. Januar 2011)

Da es die Tage nun auch bei mir etwas wärmer war konnte ich meinen Hocker nach der Winterpause auch wieder bewegen.









Nächste Woche gibts noch mal ein Update mit neuer schwarzer Durin R100 ^^.


----------



## firediver86 (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo, bist du zufrieden mit dem Bike? ich bin auch am überlegen mir das zuzulegen, es ist gerade bei canyon um 700 auf 2300 runtergesetzt. Ist ein Outlet Modell.

Was meinst du? ist das für eine Transalp mit 15kg Rucksack hinten drauf geeignet?

Grüße Flo


----------



## PiR4Te (22. Januar 2011)

15kg? bei ner transalp sollte ein ruckssack max. die hälfte wiegen,7,5 kg ist schon sehr schwer... sonst leidet der fahrspaß.

Oder nimmst du ein zelt und schlafsack mit?

Gruss


----------



## firediver86 (22. Januar 2011)

ich hab noch keine tansalp gemacht, aber ein kolleger der schon 3 mal gefahren ist meinte 15 kg kommen schnell zusammen... ich würde aber auch ehr auf 10 kg kommen denke ich..  zelt weiß ich noch nicht, aber eigentlich wollten wir jede nacht im hotel schlafen.

was meinst du Pir4te, ist das bike für die transalp geeinet? es wiegt ca 1 kg mehr als ein all mountain. http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=AS1001791


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Januar 2011)

Also wenn du dann ein 15kg Bike hast und noch 15kg Gepäck dazu schleppst du im Zweifelsfall 30kg auf dem Rücken. Ich glaube nicht, dass man damit so locker die nötigen Höhenmeter bei nem AlpX abarbeiten kann. Da musst du schon richtig extrem fit sein. Krafttraining gehört bei der Last auf dem Rücken auch dazu. 

Mit dem Torque wirst du besser bergab fahren können und mit nem AM wirds besser bergauf klappen weil du ~1,5kg weniger auf dem Rücken hast und beim Berg auffahren müsste man mal schaun, welches Bike hinten weiter einsinkt....

edit:
mir fällt gerade ein, wir sind hier ja in der galerie....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firediver86 (22. Januar 2011)

Is das schill wenn wir in der galerie schreiben? ich bon noch nicht so lang im forum..

ich habe gerde nochmal mit dem kollegen geredet, also mit 10 kg gepäck müssen wir rechnen.  wie ist das von der sitzposition bei den torque? ist das für lange strecken geeignet? das mit dem 1,5 kg mehrgewicht bischen schwerer bergauf geht ist mir bewusst, aber ich will natürlich nach der transalp bei wochenendtrips in den bergen beim runterfahren auch meinen spaß haben... daher habe ich das torqe auch in meine liste der möglichen bikes aufgenommen...

mal abgesehen von der transalp, womit werde ich auf die nächsten 5 jahre mehr spaß haben wenn ich teils normale berge hoch und runter fahre aber auch mal bei kniffligen stellen nicht langsam runterfahren muss....

grüße flo


----------



## han-sch (22. Januar 2011)

man könnte ja noch so einen canyon-tech thread aufmachen


----------



## Fluffi (22. Januar 2011)

Also ich kamm letztes Jahr auch auf 11kg(incl. 2L Trinksack). Deuter Transalp 30L.
Du hast nun mal alles mit. Für warm, für kalt, für nass und für den Abend. Gibt nix schlimmeres als Abends mit den verschwitzten Radschuhen rumlaufen zu müssen. Deswegen Laufschuhe mitnehmen, sind meistens die leichtesten die man hat und die Füße freuts.
Ansonsten nicht bekloppt machen lassen und jetzt locker mit km spulen anfangen.

Und weil das hier eine Galerie ist, hier ein miserables Handyfoto von etwa 2100hm ins Tal


----------



## PiR4Te (22. Januar 2011)

Ich denke du kannst mit dem Torque ES auf jeden fall eine Transalp fahren, ich hätte auch gerne eins ;-)

Ich denke bei der Transalp immer, ich hätte noch weniger einpacken können und wäre trotzdem klar gekommen.

Hier im Forum oder auf der Bike-Homepage gibts bestimmt auch eine Packliste.

Gruss


----------



## Strider (22. Januar 2011)

Selbst dann gehören die nicht mehr auf den Rücken sondern an den Rahmen


----------



## Fischgesicht (23. Januar 2011)

firediver86 schrieb:


> Is das schill wenn wir in der galerie schreiben? ich bon noch nicht so lang im forum..
> 
> ich habe gerde nochmal mit dem kollegen geredet, also mit 10 kg gepäck müssen wir rechnen.  wie ist das von der sitzposition bei den torque? ist das für lange strecken geeignet? das mit dem 1,5 kg mehrgewicht bischen schwerer bergauf geht ist mir bewusst, aber ich will natürlich nach der transalp bei wochenendtrips in den bergen beim runterfahren auch meinen spaß haben... daher habe ich das torqe auch in meine liste der möglichen bikes aufgenommen...
> 
> ...



wie wärs mit nem Strive?


----------



## evilMonkeey (25. Januar 2011)

*Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow.*





Mein 1 für fast alles Bike...

Rahmen: Canyon New Torque Mod.2011
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Gabel: Fox 36 Float FIT RC2
Steuersatz: Acros AiX-03
Vorbau: Sixpack Millenium 2011 
Lenker: Sixpack Millenium 785 
Griffe: SIXPACK - Griffe Fingertrix
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R, 203mm Rotor
Schaltwerk: SRAM X-9, 9-speed, short cage
Kurbelsatz: Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM
Pedale: SIXPACK - Pedale Icon -AL-
Laufradsatz: SUN Ringlé Drift 2.1
Sattel: Selle Italia Shiver
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme: SIXPACK Cock Ring (34.9mm)


----------



## knuspi (25. Januar 2011)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## han-sch (25. Januar 2011)

das blau flasht voll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (25. Januar 2011)

Das leuchtet ja regelrecht


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Januar 2011)

optisch absoluter hammer


----------



## han-sch (25. Januar 2011)

aber warum zum geier haben sind die sixpack teile in unterschiedlichen blautönen eloxiert ?!


----------



## evilMonkeey (25. Januar 2011)

Das Blau kommt wohl auf dem Foto etwas sehr grell rüber...hatte leider  nur ne Shitycam zur Hand, ist normalerweise etwas dezenter...


----------



## Julian0o (25. Januar 2011)

@evilMonkeey 

Wo haste die Sixpack Pedalen aufgegabelt? Sind im Moment sehr rar...


----------



## evilMonkeey (25. Januar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> @evilMonkeey
> 
> Wo haste die Sixpack Pedalen aufgegabelt? Sind im Moment sehr rar...




Hatte bei Sixpack angerufen wegen meinem Lenker und Vorbau und hab dann einfach nochmal nachgefragt ob die noch welche haben, da hatt der Mitarbeiter nur gemeint..."ich geh mal mit dir ins Lager und schau nach...jo hier liegen noch 5stk, willste 1 paar haben? Musste dann aber fix überweisen, solange leg ich dir die auf seite"
Hatte einfach nur glück gehabt das da noch welche da waren...war vor ca 1 Monat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (25. Januar 2011)

echt grell!
schade das die naben nicht auch blau sind.
und das mit den blautönen finde ich auch AA!
die weichen zwar nicht stark voneinander ab aber jeder hersteller hat eben doch ein bichen anderes blau.
sowas sollte man normen!!


----------



## steveo282 (25. Januar 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> *Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich persönlich würd ja noch paar blaue akzente setzen


----------



## ES5Teufel (25. Januar 2011)

Na das Teil könnte mir auch gefallen.
Superteil


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (25. Januar 2011)

Sachma, will hier nich wer mit seinem 20 11er Modell posen? Ich dachte da wär jetzt schon ne Rutsche raus gegangen.. 

Is jetz aber nix gegen das blaue Ungetüm, näch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> *Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolut geil!  Bei Gelegenheit nochmal ein besseres Foto bitte


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Januar 2011)

Ohne den blauen Lenker fände ich es noch eine nummer schicker. Aber auch so.. sehr geil


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Januar 2011)

Ich finde das Trailflow an sich auch sehr geil! 

Aber der optische Eindruck im Showroom war für mich ernüchternd. Die verschiedenen Blautöne gehen ja mal so was von gar nicht!

So verschieden sind halt die Geschmäcker... und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Fischgesicht (25. Januar 2011)

wartet! wartet bis die ersten Strive live bilder kommen... ;-)


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Januar 2011)

gibts doch schon und die sind echt bescheiden.


----------



## Blackwater Park (26. Januar 2011)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> *Canyon Torque 7.0 Trailflow.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt noch das passende Outfit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (26. Januar 2011)

echt geil!
wo finden die leute immer so ein zeug?


----------



## MelleD (26. Januar 2011)

Verarsch Tron doch nicht 
Mit den verschiedenen Farbtönen hat man immer.
Ich hab mich dumm und dusselig gesucht für meine lilanen Teile, da muss man Kompromisse eingehen, beim eloxieren ist immer die Gefahr, dass die Farben leicht abweichen.


----------



## BKM-SE (26. Januar 2011)

Ist der Tron Helm von 661?  brauche ich unbedingt! wer vertriebt des zeug? 

und da mein letztes Video aus England hier im Thread recht gut angekommen ist habe ich hier eine neue Winter Version. Natürlich mit meinem Nerve AM.


----------



## monkey10 (26. Januar 2011)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> und da mein letztes Video aus England hier im Thread recht gut angekommen ist habe ich hier eine neue Winter Version. Natürlich mit meinem Nerve AM.



Obwohl ich eigentlich kein Fan von Helmcam-Vids bin, muss ich zugeben, dass mir dieses Vid außerordentlich gut gefällt 

Tolle Fahrtechnik und ich hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass es in England abseits der Parks auch so nette Naturtrails gibt. Oder waren das alles präparierte Bikestrecken?

LG


----------



## Frank1337 (26. Januar 2011)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> Ist der Tron Helm von 661?  brauche ich unbedingt! wer vertriebt des zeug?
> 
> und da mein letztes Video aus England hier im Thread recht gut angekommen ist habe ich hier eine neue Winter Version. Natürlich mit meinem Nerve AM.



Erneut saubere Arbeit SE!!!!
weiter so!

ps.: Hab mir jetzt ne Halterung gebaut, danke für die Hilfe!!


----------



## bells0 (26. Januar 2011)

Think i recognise the 1st half of that video - were you riding Lee Quarry and Gisburn trails??

Local to me!


----------



## han-sch (26. Januar 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Sachma, will hier nich wer mit seinem 20 11er Modell posen? Ich dachte da wär jetzt schon ne Rutsche raus gegangen..
> 
> Is jetz aber nix gegen das blaue Ungetüm, näch!



hab meins doch schon gepostet ..


----------



## .t1mo (26. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön Dein Video BKM-SE!!! Mehr davon... denn wie Du schon schreibst, der Vorgänger ist auch gut angekommen. Deine Parkvideos btw. auch ;-)


----------



## Quackches (26. Januar 2011)

Seit heute meins ;-) 
- Canyon Grand Canyon Al 6.0 Modell: 2011
- Rahmen 18" 
- Bildqualität: bescheiden...

[IMG=http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/482/canyon3.jpg][/IMG]
[IMG=http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/6634/canyon2j.jpg][/IMG]

U


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank1337 (26. Januar 2011)

Quackches schrieb:


> Seit heute meins ;-)
> - Canyon Grand Canyon Al 6.0 Modell: 2011
> - Rahmen 18"
> - Bildqualität: bescheiden...



Bescheiden ja... aber die Farbe sieht intressant aus, hab mich im Dezember aber dennoch für schwarz entschieden


----------



## BKM-SE (26. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> ich hätte mir nicht gedacht, dass es in England abseits der Parks auch so nette Naturtrails gibt. Oder waren das alles präparierte Bikestrecken?



Nene ... da gibt es schon einiges, nur kenne ich mich leider auch nicht aus  der gute Phil wohnnt aber im Lake District und hat mir da einige nette ecken gezeigt, und ich bin natürlich weiter auf der suche 



Frank1337 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ne Halterung gebaut, danke für die Hilfe!!


 kein ding ... immer gern 



bells0 schrieb:


> Think i recognise the 1st half of that video - were you riding Lee Quarry and Gisburn trails?? Local to me!



Thats right m8, Lee Quarry and Gisburn Forst. Do you have any recommendations for your area? I need something new for the weekend.
Also, I haven't seen a single Canyon in the UK so far. I almost thought I had the only one in the UK 


ps ... Quackches, des Canyon blau is einfach Wahnsinn! Schönes Rad


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Januar 2011)

Top Video wie immer, BKM-Se 

Da bekomme ich ja glatt nochmal umso mehr Lust, England und Umgebung zu erkunden


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. Januar 2011)

Geiles Video
geniale Strecken


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> Geiles Video
> geniale Strecken



Dito! Wirklich genial! Auch die Musik.

Aber warum tragen die Briten beim Joggen Fullface-Helme?


----------



## BKM-SE (26. Januar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Aber warum tragen die Briten beim Joggen Fullface-Helme?



Errr .... Captain Safety kommt demnächst auch zum deutschen Jogger? 
... aber evtl auch nicht. 

Die hatten da eine Schnitzeljagd oder sowas und sind an einem Checkpoint vorbei. Also, zack ohne Rad zurück (bergauf) und wieder runter 

Aber als ich an der Frau vorbei bin war es da ganz lehmig und schmierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (26. Januar 2011)

Amüsant, diese Briten!


----------



## tiss79 (27. Januar 2011)

Wenn hier irgendjemand was gegen Tron sagt (und ich meine nicht Tron Legacy) gibts 

.


----------



## varadero (27. Januar 2011)

OT: weis zufällig jemand wie man die aktuellen 2011er Radbilder von der CANYON HP in groß herunterladen kann?





Danke
Varadero


----------



## bells0 (27. Januar 2011)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> Thats right m8, Lee Quarry and Gisburn Forst. Do you have any recommendations for your area? I need something new for the weekend.
> Also, I haven't seen a single Canyon in the UK so far. I almost thought I had the only one in the UK



Try getting over to Stainburn if you want something quite tech! Is a tameish downhill track and a tough trail in the woods.

See here: http://www.singletraction.co.uk/projects.php?page=Stainburn

Should be getting me a Torque Rockzone in the next 3 weeks if the boys in Germany sort me out!!


----------



## BKM-SE (27. Januar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Try getting over to Stainburn if you want something quite tech! Is a tameish downhill track and a tough trail in the woods.
> 
> See here: http://www.singletraction.co.uk/projects.php?page=Stainburn
> 
> Should be getting me a Torque Rockzone in the next 3 weeks if the boys in Germany sort me out!!



That does sound interesting, how long is are the loops if you do them all? In other words .... is it worth a 2 hour drive? If you answerer, just PM me since this is somewhat off topic here


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. Januar 2011)

Oh Gott...


----------



## RaceFace89 (29. Januar 2011)

und da bin ich wieder 

hab die schlange der joplin verschwinden lassen 









das nächste mal gibts besser bilder


----------



## FreerideNRW (29. Januar 2011)

@ RaceFace

Wie macht sich der Vivid im Torque FR?


----------



## xander_v (29. Januar 2011)

hat eigentlich schon jemand das 2011er vertride mit der aktuellen xtr kurbel und dem passenden canyon bashguard?
über ein bild würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Januar 2011)

Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7958735&postcount=238


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (29. Januar 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> hat eigentlich schon jemand das 2011er vertride mit der aktuellen xtr kurbel und dem passenden canyon bashguard?
> über ein bild würde ich mich sehr freuen.



Bitteschön 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xander_v (29. Januar 2011)

vielen dank euch beiden!!
sieht ja sehr fein aus


----------



## RaceFace89 (29. Januar 2011)

@FreerideNRW

der macht sich super im torque, habe bis jetzt keine probleme gehabt und das ansprechverhalten ist einfach erste sahne
da ich kein schwergewicht bin, hält er sich mit 786g gewichtstechnisch auch in grenzen...


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Januar 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> @FreerideNRW
> 
> der macht sich super im torque, habe bis jetzt keine probleme gehabt und das ansprechverhalten ist einfach erste sahne
> da ich kein schwergewicht bin, hält er sich mit 786g gewichtstechnisch auch in grenzen...



Welche Federhärte verwendest du denn beim Vivid bei welchem Gewicht?
Welches Tuning hast du verbaut?


----------



## RaceFace89 (29. Januar 2011)

400er bei 65 nakisch 
ich weiß das das eig nicht passen sollte...aber es passt wie ich finde sehr gut 
das is noch ein vivid bevor es die verschiedenen tune(s) gab...aber welches tune ich für das torque brauche,interessiert mich auch,da ich mal den vivid air testen wollte...


----------



## whurr (30. Januar 2011)

Jungfernfahrt am 29.01.2011 erfolgreich durchgeführt


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Januar 2011)

whurr schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt am 29.11.2011 erfolgreich durchgeführt [/URL]



Geil, hast Du da etwa einen Flux-Kompensator am Bike verbaut?
Im Ernst: Glückwunsch zum Bike. Ich nehme an, Du bist glücklich!


----------



## whurr (30. Januar 2011)

Na klar, so'n Torque mach mal schnell 10 Monate weg 
Tippfehler korrigiert.

Jo, fährt sich prima.

Gleich geht's auf zur sonnig frostigen Jungfernfahrt reloaded


----------



## Strider (30. Januar 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die pedale an dem Bike? Hart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (30. Januar 2011)

Ich wusste das so etwas kommt 
Die Pedale sind nur kurz zum Testrollen auf der Straße montiert worden.
Das Bike wird wahlweise mit Crankbrothers Klicks und Syntace Number Nine Pedale gefahren


----------



## Martina H. (30. Januar 2011)

...so, "GeburtstagsWeihnachtsWinterbasteleien" sind abgeschlossen:






















... ich hoffe ja, dass XC's hier noch geduldet werden - bei den vielen Torque (obwohl die natürlich auch Klasse aussehen  )


----------



## xander_v (30. Januar 2011)

hey raceface,
du hast doch auch hope räder mit dt swiss ex500 und sapim race speichen 2,0-1,8 oder?
bist du mit denen auch im park unterwegs nd wenn ja halten die das gut aus
ich habe noch die laufräder vom trailflow rumliegen, die sind noch nicht einen meter gerollt.
eigentlich wollte ich die für den park nehmen, aber irgendwie habe ich keine lust mir neue mäntel und bremsscheiben dafür zu besorgen.
und zum umherstehen sind sie mir zu schade, von daher würde ich die verkaufen wollen und nur noch die hope fahren.

gruß alex


----------



## RolfK (30. Januar 2011)

whurr schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt am 29.01.2011 erfolgreich durchgeführt



Und wie bist du zufrieden? Hab auch das Trailflow und bin echt begeistert. Auch auf einer Tour sehr gut zu fahren, Federung ist top und der Hinterbau auch ohne Plattform fast Antriebsneutral . Heute war auch Jungfernfahrt bei mir. Jetzt muss ich nur noch Frauchen überreden, das sie sich minimum ein Nerve AM holt, weil mit ihren 100mm am Cube sind dem Trailspass schnell Grenzen gesetzt wie sie heute neidvoll anerkennen musste.


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. Januar 2011)

@Stango ...schönes Bike..... die neue XTR Kurbel Find ich ober geil

..wie habe die das Canyon logo da drauf gemacht??


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. Januar 2011)

alloha,
ja, genau...fahre sie auch im park...
wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt,bin nicht grad ein panzer und es kommt halt auch drauf an wie sauber du fährst
alle sagen ja immer die wären viiiiiiiel zu weich,dellen schnell ein und bli bla blub, war bis jetzt noch nicht der fall und das nach einem halben jahr dauermissbrauch in diversen parks,auf hometrails mit dem ein oder anderer fauxpas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (30. Januar 2011)

das logo ist auf dem bashguard,
der wird von canyon selber gefertigt.

ja das die felgen weich sein sollen habe ich ausch schon gehört.
meine hatte auch schon eine acht aber nicht vom springen sondern von einem stock.
beim fahren ist ein stock von vorne in die speichen gekommen, leider war der nen meter lang und hat das ganze rad blockieren lasse.
habe die verbogene speich tauschen und das rad neu zentrieren lassen und alles is wieder ok.


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. Januar 2011)

..danke ..das hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. Januar 2011)

@ xander

naja,eine hab ich ja auch schonmal platt bekommen,aber das war bei krassester-hardcore-street action 
von mauer zu mauer springen -> ordentlich tempo gehabt -> dann doch zu kurz -> hinterrad an mauerkannte = krawumm 
aber da hätte jede felge "adieu" gesagt...


----------



## xander_v (30. Januar 2011)

"krasseste-hardcore-street action"
jede felge die das hört quitiert schon im stand den dienst!!


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. Januar 2011)

ja,fühlte mich zu höheren berufen


----------



## whurr (31. Januar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Und wie bist du zufrieden? Hab auch das Trailflow und bin echt begeistert. Auch auf einer Tour sehr gut zu fahren, Federung ist top und der Hinterbau auch ohne Plattform fast Antriebsneutral . Heute war auch Jungfernfahrt bei mir.



Da kann ich, zumindest dem ersten Eindruck nach, nur zustimmen 
War zusätzlich ja auch noch ein Wie-für-ne-Jungfernfahrt-gemachtes Wochenende 

Das einzige negative was mir aufgefallen ist, ist die Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau. Es war am Samstag so -2° - +2°, an Sonnenstellen aber schon recht schlammig. Da hat sich am Tretlager ein ziemlicher Schlamm-Gras-Batzen gesammelt und ist eingefroren. Als ich dann zuhause ankam, konnte ich das Hinterrad per Hand kaum noch drehen.
Das ist mir noch bei keinem anderen Rad passiert (Umwerfer Einfrieren schon) ... aber diese Mischung aus Matsch und Kälte gibt's ja jetzt auch nicht so häufig.


----------



## MelleD (31. Januar 2011)

Mal ne doofe Frage, hab hier noch ne Canyon-Sattelklemme rumfliegen, braucht die evtl. jemand?


----------



## bergling (31. Januar 2011)

Überhaupt keine dumme Frage: Ne 31,6 - canyon am 08 sattelklemme könnte ich sehr gut gebrauchen - um was für einen durchmesser handelt es sich denn? 

Gruß Bergling


----------



## julius09 (31. Januar 2011)

für einen stitched rahmen in 31,8mm klemmmaße würde ich auch einen nehmen!


----------



## Julian0o (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hätte noch eine in 30,9 übrig. Ne schwarze mit Orange dran, also dieses gummiteil da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cool Breeze (31. Januar 2011)

Also bei meinem Nerve XC 2010 ist der Innenrohrdurchmesser 30,9. Aber der äußere Durchmesser, der für die Sattelklemme relevant ist, ist 34,9mm. Ich hätte übrigens auch noch eine rumliegen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Januar 2011)

Umfang? Eher nicht, oder?

Der Umfang müsste bei 30,9mm Durchmesser 97,07mm betragen.


----------



## MelleD (31. Januar 2011)

Müßte ne 31,6er Klemme sein, bin gerade nicht zuhause, ist aber auch von nem 08'er Rahmen. Meld mich dann nochmal.


----------



## Scaxor (31. Januar 2011)

hab mir ja das playzone bestellt und bin schon ganz heiss 


mein termin wäre kw7. kann es auch sein das es früher kommt ?


hat jemand schon seins ?


----------



## Komodo3000 (31. Januar 2011)

Scaxor schrieb:


> hab mir ja das playzone bestellt und bin schon ganz heiss
> mein termin wäre kw7. kann es auch sein das es früher kommt ?
> hat jemand schon seins ?



Frag doch mal im Wartezimmer nach.
Kann sein, dass es schon früher kommt.
Kann auch sein, dass es erst später kommt.
Beim Alpinist hüpft die KW-Angabe nahezu stündlich hin und her! 

Und jetzt mal Schluss mit OT hier. Wir wollen hier doch PICS sehen!!!


----------



## cougar1982 (31. Januar 2011)




----------



## Ratzfatz39 (31. Januar 2011)

Hier auch mal meins........[/ATTACH]


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2011)

was ist denn das für ein lenker?
der scheint eine schöne form zu haben.


----------



## Newmi (1. Februar 2011)

Nach Farbe und Form würde ich fast auf RaceFace Atlas FR tippen ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (1. Februar 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Müßte ne 31,6er Klemme sein, bin gerade nicht zuhause, ist aber auch von nem 08'er Rahmen. Meld mich dann nochmal.


 
Ist doch ne 34,9...
Hat wer Interesse?
Einfach ne PN.


----------



## thofisch1985 (4. Februar 2011)

Mein neues Al 9.0 SL frisch aus dem Karton.


----------



## chicken07 (4. Februar 2011)

Ein schöner Hobel. Darf man fragen, wo das so gewichtstechnisch liegt in Deiner Rahmengröße (M?) - passt die Angabe von 9,8?


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Torque!


----------



## thofisch1985 (4. Februar 2011)

Das kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen, ich wiege das Rad erst nach dem Umbau. Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## schigga (5. Februar 2011)

Mein Torque! (prahl prahl)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaxor (5. Februar 2011)

schickes teil. sieht aus wie ein L rahmen


----------



## schigga (5. Februar 2011)

Danke. 
Da hast du vollkommen recht! Fehlt nurnoch die Reverb welche wohl nächste woche hier eintrudelt.


----------



## motoerhead (5. Februar 2011)

> Hier mal mein Torque!



hey gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Februar 2011)

Erster Ausritt nach der Winterpause (fürs Bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!)
...und für die Bilder nochmal abgewaschen.

Hat sich ein wenig getan:
- Bissl mehr Ti, Alu und CFK in Schwarz.
- Bissl mehr entlabelt und matt lackiert
- Ritchey Superlogic Stütze mit Befestigung für CFK-Rails
- Speedneedle Alcantara
- Reset Lager
- XTR FD-M985E2 (38-40T) Umwerfer
- Lockout an der Krone mit gecleantem CFk-Hebel (Abdeckkappe noch beim Chefkoch, Go Lars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- X-Kings 2.0 Supersonic (Das Gelb nervt!!! Rest ist silber!)

Macht nun 8,28kg lt. Liste, schätze mal an der Waage 8,3x


----------



## RolfK (5. Februar 2011)

Hübsch 

Welche Teile hast du matt lackiert?


----------



## ChrizZZz (5. Februar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hübsch
> 
> Welche Teile hast du matt lackiert?




Beide Sattelstützen. Den Lenker nochmal nachlackiert, den Lockouthebel, Ventilkappe der Negativkammer.

DIe Gabel wird wohl im Laufe des Jahres noch folgen, wenn nicht sowieso was anderes kommen sollte.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (5. Februar 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal. 2011er Nerve XC 5.0


----------



## eko (5. Februar 2011)

@ SirLancelot

Schicke´s Bike

Welche Rahmengröße hat dein nerve????


----------



## .t1mo (5. Februar 2011)

Extrem geile Rakete Chris!


----------



## Cool Breeze (5. Februar 2011)

Schönes Nerve, schade nur das Canyon 2011 keine Reba mehr am 5er verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (5. Februar 2011)

eko schrieb:


> @ SirLancelot
> 
> Schicke´s Bike
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße hat dein nerve????



 Größe M 

Ich bin genau in der Grenze zwischen M und L. Ich habe das zweite mal M gewählt weil ich damals mit dem Outpost ein eher zu großes MTB hatte. Kleinere Rahmen kann man besser im Gelände handeln. Wobei das 2008er Modell grenzwertiger (ausreichende Höhe) mit der Sattelstütze als das 2011er war. Hab noch etwas Luft nach oben und kann den Sattel noch höher stellen als ich ihn eigentlich brauche.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (5. Februar 2011)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Schönes Nerve, schade nur das Canyon 2011 keine Reba mehr am 5er verbaut.



Fand ich auch. Allerdings merk ich keinen Unterschied im Federkomfort zu dem Nerve XC 4.0 das noch eine Reba (100mm) hatte. Jetzt hat man ja 120mm Federweg also etwas mehr Spielraum.


----------



## knuspi (6. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie mag ich mich noch nicht so recht an den Hydroforming-Rohr bei den Nerves gewöhnen. Sieht so wuchtig aus. Oder wirkt das nur auf dem Bild so?


----------



## KA-Biker (6. Februar 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag ich mich noch nicht so recht an den Hydroforming-Rohr bei den Nerves gewöhnen. Sieht so wuchtig aus. Oder wirkt das nur auf dem Bild so?



Ich finde es auch furchtbar und in echt ists nicht besser... Das Alte war besser, aber heute zählt ja nur noch das Gewicht..-.-


----------



## PiR4Te (6. Februar 2011)

Also ich war auch kurz schockiert, vielleicht liegts ja am Foto aber irgendwie siehts sehr zusammengequetscht aus und das Oberrohr... naja.. sieht aus wie ein Nashorn ;-)

Falls jemand interesse an einem klassischem 2010er AM-Rahmen in M hat, kann sich bei mir melden...

Gruss


----------



## kNiRpS (6. Februar 2011)

ich glaube, das sieht so klobig aus, weil das bild nicht gerade optimal gemacht ist. der schatten vom oberrohr macht dieses ja ultra fett. ebenso beim unterrohr usw.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (6. Februar 2011)

Hab für euch zwei weitere Perspektiven gemacht. Das vorige Bild ist seitlich und auf Höhe des Rades gemacht. Stimmt schon ist etwas unglücklich mit den Schatten da der Blitz mit im Einsatz war. Da wirft selbst das Unterrohr einen dicken Schatten. Außerdem diesen Blickwinkel wird man nie in der Praxis haben.

Das Rohr wird von beiden Seiten zur Mitte dünner... Ich meine sogar dünner (eventuell gleich breit) als das XC 4.0. Immerhin müssen ja 20mm Federweg mehr irgendwo hin. Da wird das Rad vorne glaube ich höher liegen als das 4er. Bei Gelegenheit werde ich es aber vergleichen.


----------



## DeathProof (6. Februar 2011)

mMn sehen die neuen Hydroform Rahmen echt bescheiden aus, aber noch schlimmer ist ja wohl dieser RIESIGE schwarze Plastering hinter der Kassette der geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## Deleted 121321 (6. Februar 2011)

Der Rahmen gefällt mir persönlich. Ist ja Geschmacksache wie mit der Farbe. Das Plastikding ist mir auch gleich ins Auge gesprungen als ich das Rad zu Hause hatte und Teile befestigt habe. Gefällt mir auch nicht sooo Dolle. Wobei wenn mein guter (schwarzer) Sattel wieder drauf ist, siehts vielleicht auch wiederum etwas anders aus. Stört mich jetzt nicht sooo viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (6. Februar 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Das Plastikding ist mir auch gleich ins Auge gesprungen .


 
Rausmachen ! Bei einer vernünftig eingestellten Schaltung brauch das kein Mensch. Canyon muss die Scheibe nach neuer Vorschrift aber montieren. Kasette ab und das Dingen raus und gut.


----------



## R4b3 (6. Februar 2011)

Hier mal ein 2010 Alpinist im "used look"


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Februar 2011)

Was für ein schönes Bike, R4b3! So muss das auch aussehen... 
Ich werde auch bald stolzer Besitzer eines Alpinisten sein, hätte da aber noch ne Frage wegen der Rahmengröße. Da ich hier jedoch nicht schon wieder eine M oder L Diskussion lostreten will, habe ich Dir mal ne PM geschickt..


----------



## klueny (6. Februar 2011)

Das ist doch mal artgerechte Haltung! 
Bild gefällt, Rad gefällt!


----------



## DigitalEclipse (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Hier mal wieder was von mir, nach laaaanger Zeit.

Mein Nerve AM aus 2008 (noch ohne Hydroforming )
Bildqalität ist bescheiden, hatte nur die kleine Billigcam mit, die EOS lag zu Hause.









Wie ihr sehen könnt, hab ich meinen Hobel ein bisschen mehr auf Gravity ausgelegt. Mal testen, ob das was wird.
Wenn ich in Zukunft wirklich mehr in Richtung Enduro mach, werd ich mir wohl noch ein Torque zulegen, eventuell das Alpinist.

Geändert habe ich:
- Kurbel von 3-fach auf 2-fach
- Bashguard hinzu (e.13)
- Kettenführung hinzu (e.13)
- Pedale von Klick mit Käfig auf Plattform (NC-17 STD III Pro)

So, zum Abschluss noch ne Frage an die jenigen unter euch, die schon Erfahrungen mit KeFü's haben.
Meine ist schaltbar und ist eigentlich nur eine simple Rolle über die die Kette "rattert". Ja, das meine ich so wie ich es geschrieben habe.
Gibt es "nicht-ratternde" Alternativen? Beim Uphill hört man es schon ziemlich deutlich und auf Dauer nervt das irgendwie.

Na denn, schönen Abend noch.


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. Februar 2011)

Schick! 
Ne gibts nicht wirklich! Bei rattert`s auch immer schön- stört mich aber nicht!
Ist das der original Rockerarm? Sieht so "Kona like", also riesig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DigitalEclipse (6. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> ...original Rockerarm...



???
Ich bin verwirrt. Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Februar 2011)

Die Schwinge/Wippe wird bei Canyon wohl auch Rockerarm genannt. 
(Ich muss bei dem Begriff irgendwie immer an schlechte Tattoos und Haare denken...)


----------



## DigitalEclipse (6. Februar 2011)

Aha.
Wenn die Wippe gemeint war? Ja, dann ist das die Originale.
Die ist aber eigentlich gar nicht sooo groß.

Schlechte Tattoo's und lange Haare.  nicht schlecht.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Februar 2011)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Schlechte Tattoo's und lange Haare.  nicht schlecht.



Ich meinte eher die Armbehaarung. Lange Haare war jetzt Deine Assoziation.


----------



## Paco73 (6. Februar 2011)

Hier mein Grand Canyon AL gestern bei super Wetter


----------



## psyeuder (6. Februar 2011)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch furchtbar und in echt ists nicht besser... Das Alte war besser, aber heute zählt ja nur noch das Gewicht..-.-



mir gefällt das hydroforme Oberrohr am am AM auch nicht. 
Auf der eurobike meinte canyon, dass das neues oberrohr sogar etwas schwerer sei, als das alte mit dem gusset teil. Es jedoch dafür etwas stabiler sei und nun sich besser in neue "design line" mit dem strive. etc fügt. 

apropo Strive: da gefallen mir die Rohre... sind noch keine ausgeliefert worden? oder warum sind hier noch keine bilder davon zu sehen?


----------



## Fischgesicht (6. Februar 2011)

psyeuder schrieb:


> apropo Strive: da gefallen mir die Rohre... sind noch keine ausgeliefert worden? oder warum sind hier noch keine bilder davon zu sehen?



kein Kommentar


----------



## MindPatterns (6. Februar 2011)

fischgesicht schrieb:


> kein kommentar



:d


----------



## _Sebo_ (7. Februar 2011)

OK, sah irgendwie so groß aus, im vergleich zu den neuen "wippen"... 
die neuen rahmen gehen echt nicht klar! sieht aus als hätten die rahmen ein geschwür im oberrohr...
naja, ist ja alles geschmackssache!!!


----------



## Julian0o (7. Februar 2011)

Ich find die neuen Rahmen schön  Bin wohl einer der wenigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohschda (7. Februar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Ich find die neuen Rahmen schön  Bin wohl einer der wenigen



Normal ist das nicht...


----------



## BKM-SE (7. Februar 2011)

Hier noch einige impresionen die ich kürzlich mit meinem Nerve eingefangen habe.
Dieses mal aber nur recht entspanntes XC fahren in Wales.


Trails ... 
Penmachno
The Marin Trail
Dragons Back (Coed-y-Brenin)

Music by...
Serphonic - Continued
http://www.jamendo.com/en/album/24712

mfg SE


----------



## Frank1337 (7. Februar 2011)

wie immer schönes Video SE!

Wohnst du mitlerweile in Wales oder bist du einfach nur oft dort


----------



## BKM-SE (8. Februar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Wohnst du mitlerweile in Wales oder bist du einfach nur oft dort



Ich denke ich bin noch bis mitte April in England.


----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

So mein neues AM 7.0 nach 100 Meter schieben 



 
(Leider "nur" iPhone 4 Quali)

Pedalen werden noch getauscht!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Februar 2011)

Unausstehlich, diese Apple-Komplexe...

By the way: sehr schönes Radel (nur die Pedale passen optisch ja mal überhaupt garnet  )


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Februar 2011)

Bei der Farbe sieht das OR auch nicht mehr so schlimm aus 
Echt nice!


----------



## .t1mo (8. Februar 2011)

Gefällt mir auch richtig gut!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

Schickes Teil - Ich finde der Übergang am Dämpfer hätte auch ruhig in der Rahmenfarbe sein können. Wenigstens ist bei dir kein so dickes schwarzes Plastikding hinten an der Kassette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Unausstehlich, diese Apple-Komplexe...
> 
> By the way: sehr schönes Radel (nur die Pedale passen optisch ja mal überhaupt garnet  )




So ist da Leben, und wie gesagt, Pedalen waren nur vorübergehend. Grün passt echt überhaupt nicht


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Februar 2011)

In der Farbe wirkt auch das Geschwür im Oberrohr viel kleiner!!! 
Gefällt!!!


----------



## nakNAK (8. Februar 2011)

wunderschön. welche rahmengröße? und wenn sie diese jetzt verkaufen, gibt es endlich mla ein rad im showroom in L?


----------



## erkan1984 (8. Februar 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Schickes Teil - Ich finde der Übergang am Dämpfer hätte auch ruhig in der Rahmenfarbe sein können. Wenigstens ist bei dir kein so dickes schwarzes Plastikding hinten an der Kassette.



das nennt man Wippe, und das Plastikding ist dran nur eben Transparent...
Aber bitte schnell abmachen....


----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

Ne bei mir is das Plastikteil transparent, deswegen bleibts auch erstmal dran. Hat ja auch seinen Zweck


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Ne bei mir is das Plastikteil transparent, deswegen bleibts auch erstmal dran. Hat ja auch seinen Zweck



Bei mir bleibt es auch dran auch wenn ich gerne ein Transparentes lieber gehabt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Februar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> So ist da Leben, und wie gesagt, Pedalen waren nur vorübergehend. Grün passt echt überhaupt nicht



Farblich würden weisse Wellgo Mg1 Pedale natürlich sehr gut passen


----------



## han-sch (8. Februar 2011)

bei meinem torque wars nur im karton gelegen .. zum glück


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn das Schaltwerk ordentlich eingestellt ist, ist der Kettenfänger fürn Arsch!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Wenn das Schaltwerk ordentlich eingestellt ist, ist der Kettenfänger fürn Arsch!



... ein Schaltwerk kann sich immer mal verstellen und sei es auch nur durch Dreck.

Für den Arsch nehme ich immer noch lieber einen Sattel, ist einfach bequemer.


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Februar 2011)

Hast du doch noch garnicht ausprobiert!  
Bei den Geschwindigkeiten fällt die Kette aber meistens nach unten ab... 
naja auch egal...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

Na gut 1:0 für dich.


----------



## han-sch (8. Februar 2011)

gut aussehen tuts meiner meinung nach auch nicht ^^


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

Auf dem Werbefoto ist es auf der Canyon Seite ja auch nicht zu sehen.


----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Februar 2011)

Raus mit dem Ding!
In der Zeit hättest du schon lange ein Foto reinstellen können, auf dem der Driss schon demontiert ist...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

Hab grad keine Kettenpeitsche zur Hand um die Kassette aufzumachen ... 
Ist halb so schlimm... bei Gelegenheit kommt es raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

Wenns umbedingt raus muss, dann schnappste dir ne Zange um brichst das Ding einfach raus


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

Hab ich eben auch schon überlegt... Kommt aber morgen beim Reifenwechsel raus...


----------



## RolfK (8. Februar 2011)

Mit nem Seitenschneider geht das wunderbar


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

Wie war das nochmal? Dann ist der Kettenfänger fürn Arsch.  @Sebo jetzt weiß ich wie du das gemeint hast...


----------



## xander_v (8. Februar 2011)

pfui!!!!!


----------



## fkal (8. Februar 2011)

OT, Mädels



Julian0o schrieb:


> So mein neues AM 7.0 nach 100 Meter schieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die farbkombination ist der hammer, das oberrohr schaut einfach schei-ße aus 

die fox schaut etwas leer aus. da muss noch irgendein sticker drauf. oder schlamm


----------



## Deleted 121321 (8. Februar 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> pfui!!!!!



Ich möchte jetzt nicht wissen was du dir so vorgestellt hast. 


@fkal: ach was. Das Oberrohr ist hammer. Find ich besser als die Vorgängermodelle mit dem Steg.  Bei denen sieht das einfach so drauf gepappt aus. In Realität ists auch nicht so groß. Das sind Nahaufnahmen ...


----------



## Julian0o (8. Februar 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> die farbkombination ist der hammer, das oberrohr schaut einfach schei-ße aus
> 
> die fox schaut etwas leer aus. da muss noch irgendein sticker drauf. oder schlamm



Das Oberrohr gefällt mir sehr, sieht aber auf dem Foto auch nicht so geil aus wie in Natura.

Und ja, auf der Fox fehlt ein Sticker. Siehe http://www.canyon.com/flash_2009/bike/images/bikes/nerve-am-7/copper-m/bike.jpg

Hab Canyon schon geschrieben und hoffe das sie mir die Sticker noch schicken.

VG


----------



## fkal (8. Februar 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> In Realität ists auch nicht so groß. Das sind Nahaufnahmen ...



In Realität hauts mich erst recht nicht vom Hocker. Bei den Fotos hab ich glücklicherweise noch etwas mehr Sicherheitsabstand 

was mich dran stört ist, dass ein vom rahmendesign her recht "bulliges" mountainbike durch diese hydroform verweichlicht wirkt. bzw. es passt in meinen augen nicht zum restlichen rahmen dieses eckige und gerade oberrohr, das sich dann auf einmal kurz vorm sattelrohr einbildet geschwungen sein zu müssen 
dennoch geniale farbe. hat mir schon am 2010er 9.0er AM mehr als gefallen. Stimmt, da fehlt der sticker an der gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (8. Februar 2011)

naja und über geschmack lässt sich streiten....
ich finds in der farbe nicht so heftig wie in schwarz! habs aber auch noch nicht live wahr genommen, obwohl ich schon bei den 2011 modellen in koblenz war...


----------



## fkal (9. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> naja und über geschmack lässt sich streiten....
> ich finds in der farbe nicht so heftig wie in schwarz! habs aber auch noch nicht live wahr genommen, obwohl ich schon bei den 2011 modellen in koblenz war...



gott sei dank, lässt sich drüber streiten. ich gebe dir recht, dass es den schwarzen modellen deutlich heftiger aussieht.


----------



## .t1mo (9. Februar 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> die fox schaut etwas leer aus. da muss noch irgendein sticker drauf. oder schlamm



Da fehlen auch die oberen Aufkleber


----------



## Suicyclist (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn schon Hydroforming, dann auch bitte konsequent durchgezogen und nicht in 'nen straighten Rahmen auf Krampf noch 'n krummes Rohr eingezogen! Das wirkt halbherzig.

Abgesehen davon bin ich eh kein Hydroforming-Fan; gerade Rohre, üppig dimensioniert, rund oder eckig liegen mir mehr.
Für mich muss ein MTB aussehen wie 'n Caterpillar und nich wie 'n Colani-Kugelschreiber!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (9. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Wenn schon Hydroforming, dann auch bitte konsequent durchgezogen und nicht in 'nen straighten Rahmen auf Krampf noch 'n krummes Rohr eingezogen! Das wirkt halbherzig.
> 
> Abgesehen davon bin ich eh kein Hydroforming-Fan; gerade Rohre, üppig dimensioniert, rund oder eckig liegen mir mehr.
> Für mich muss ein MTB aussehen wie 'n Caterpillar und nich wie 'n Colani-Kugelschreiber!




hab ihr den aktuellen Test vom XC in der Mountain Bike schon gelesen?
Überragender Testsieger trotz diesem Rohr 
bleibt nur noch die Frage SRAM oder SHIMANO??

Die neue XTR soll sich ja auch knackig schalten lassen und etwas an die SRAM angelehnt sein, kann das jemand schon bestätigen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Wenn schon Hydroforming, dann auch bitte konsequent durchgezogen und nicht in 'nen straighten Rahmen auf Krampf noch 'n krummes Rohr eingezogen! Das wirkt halbherzig.


Genau das ist das große Problem. Allerdings sähe diese komische Oberrohr-Trompete des Nerve auch an einem komplett verbogenen Rahmen noch (fast) genau so schei$$e aus  Hätte man sicher auch schöner lösen können.




Suicyclist schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon bin ich eh kein Hydroforming-Fan; gerade Rohre, üppig dimensioniert, rund oder eckig liegen mir mehr.


Kann ich unterschreiben. Altes Torque  Wobei es auch Unterschiede gibt... die meisten Intense Rahmen finde ich z. B. sehr schön, auch wenn sie fast gar kein einfaches rundes Rohr mehr dran haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (9. Februar 2011)

mag sein, dass ich immer auf die "falschen" bilder schaue aber iwie hab ich das gefühl, dass kaum einer ein am mit klickies fährt


----------



## the.saint (9. Februar 2011)

nerva am fahrer mit clickies haben keine zeit zum bilder machen

aber hier mal was älteres


----------



## Komodo3000 (9. Februar 2011)

Ist das das Acid Green? Kam mir auf der Homepage grausig vor. Im Showroom fand ich es sehr schick. Macht sich gut mit weißen Parts. 
Ist das am Lenker eine Polsterung für unbeabsichtigte Abgänge?


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Februar 2011)

So, meins is auch mal wieder fit:


----------



## han-sch (9. Februar 2011)

Schickes torque


----------



## n4k5 (9. Februar 2011)




----------



## Matzell (10. Februar 2011)

Guten tag hab hier noch nen decal Rumfliegen der nicht mehr benötigt wird falls jemand interesse hatt bitte Melden farbe ist mariene blau http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/832736


----------



## the.saint (10. Februar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Ist das das Acid Green? Kam mir auf der Homepage grausig vor. Im Showroom fand ich es sehr schick. Macht sich gut mit weißen Parts.
> Ist das am Lenker eine Polsterung für unbeabsichtigte Abgänge?



Genau Acid Green von 2009. "Discoroller" 

Ja das ist ein Multifunktionsairbag, in dem kann man sogar schlafen und hat ein dach überm kopf


----------



## T!ll (10. Februar 2011)

Nach dem Frühjahrsputz...





Ich finde das neue Oberrohr garnicht so schlimm, gefällt immer besser


----------



## Hfre (10. Februar 2011)

Nerve XC 7  2011


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (10. Februar 2011)

jetzt trudeln die 2011er modelle aber so langsam ein


----------



## Cool Breeze (10. Februar 2011)

An die weißen Griffe und Sattle muss ich mich aber noch gewöhnen...


----------



## -Soulride- (10. Februar 2011)

Mein 09er FR 7, aktuelle Ausbaustufe und erste Durolux Testfahrt. Funktioniert richtig gut.


----------



## Hfre (10. Februar 2011)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> An die weißen Griffe und Sattle muss ich mich aber noch gewöhnen...



Tja und die weissen Pedale, Schutzblech etc. Wenn schon denn schon

Aber es fährt sich toll war bis jetzt auf einem Crayon hardtail unterwegs


----------



## yam13 (11. Februar 2011)

Hfre schrieb:


> Nerve XC 7  2011



Yehaaa, ich hab das selbe nur in dem Forrest grün  Am Dienstag gekommen. Freu mich auf die erste Fahrt. Bilder lad ich mal heute Abend hoch nachdem ich meinen ganzen Sachen vom alten Bike an das neue montiert habe.

Zu den weißen Griffen und satten, find ich super. Weiße Schutzbleche sind bestellt und Getränkehalter.... könnt ihr euch denken


----------



## Battler (11. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=151996@Julian0o: Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn ?


----------



## BKM-SE (11. Februar 2011)

R4b3 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein 2010 Alpinist im "used look"



da sagst du was. "used look" hatte ich noch kein bild online 





Bitte keine Kommentare ... für meine Verhältnisse ist es dreckig


----------



## Elisio (12. Februar 2011)

Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 von 2010


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Februar 2011)

Heute Morgen die paar Sonnenstrahlen genutzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (12. Februar 2011)

Ich wünscht bei uns wäre es auch trocken. Hier nieselt es schon den ganzen Tag bzw. das was ich bisher vom Tag mitbekommen habe 

Wie gesagt, einfach ein toller Hobel Chris. Immerwieder schön anzusehen!


----------



## ChrizZZz (12. Februar 2011)

Danke danke 
Die Vorhersagen sind alle relativ schlecht, jedoch kam hier nocht nicht wirklich etwas runter.

Hoffe das bleibt erstmal so.


----------



## xander_v (12. Februar 2011)

regen wäre schön.
bei uns ist wieder der winter ausgebrochen.

ich find das rad ziemlich geil, harmoniert alles gut miteinander.


----------



## ohschda (12. Februar 2011)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ich wünscht bei uns wäre es auch trocken. Hier nieselt es schon den ganzen Tag bzw. das was ich bisher vom Tag mitbekommen habe
> 
> Wie gesagt, einfach ein toller Hobel Chris. Immerwieder schön anzusehen!



Mach euch nicht ins Hemd ihr Waschlappen.
Ihr seit daheim, euer Rad ist da und ihr geht nicht raus zum Fahren!? Und warum? Weil ihr wie oben beschrieben Waschlappen seit. Weinerliche sogar.

Ich wäre froh ich hätte die Chance. Bin aber geschäftlich in Russland, -26°C und weiß gar nicht mehr wie mein Rad ausschaut.
Dafür gibt es jetzt einen günstigen Rausch aus flüssigen Kartoffeln...

Beschwipster Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## .t1mo (12. Februar 2011)

Schlecht drauf oder wo liegt Dein Problem?


----------



## T!ll (12. Februar 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es jetzt einen günstigen Rausch aus flüssigen Kartoffeln...



Wahrscheinlich liegt das "Problem" darin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cypoman (12. Februar 2011)

Hfre schrieb:


> Nerve XC 7  2011



Hi, hab mein XC 7 auch seit 2 Wochen  
Habe noch ein paar Teile getauscht:

Laufräder Mavic Crossmaxx ST
Syntace Vector Carbon Lenker
Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze
Syntace Sattelklemme

Bin wirklich sehr begeistert von dem Bike.

Nur macht meine hintere Bremse sehr starke Geräusche (Schwingungsgeräusche) beim Bremsen ... ist das bei Dir auch so ??? ist echt Nervig !!! Das tritt aber nur auf wenn man sie leicht schleifen lässt. Hat noch jemand das Problem mit der Avid Elixir R.


----------



## M!ke (12. Februar 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Heute Morgen die paar Sonnenstrahlen genutzt:




Normalerweise hasse ich es Fotos zu zitieren, aber dein Bike immer gerne. Gefällt mir super!

Mike


----------



## xander_v (12. Februar 2011)

tja, 
mein rad ist bis auf den rahmen und dämpfer zerlegt und wird grundgereinigt.

finde es aber eher nicht so gut das dir flüssig Kartoffeln bei so lächerlichen problemen eine lösung sind


----------



## han-sch (12. Februar 2011)

cypoman schrieb:


> Das tritt aber nur auf wenn man sie leicht schleifen lässt. Hat noch jemand das Problem mit der Avid Elixir R.



hab ich bei meinem touren AM bike mit der magura lousie auch


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Februar 2011)

Hab ich auch bei meiner Avid R....
Ganz normal! Wenn es dich stört kannst du das ganz mit weicheren Bremsbelägen beheben...


----------



## han-sch (12. Februar 2011)

ist aber meiner meinung nach nicht so tragisch, weil normalerweise lässt man eine bremse ja nicht schleifen


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Februar 2011)

Naja je nach dem wie du dosierst schon! Oder machst du nur Vollbremsungen?!


----------



## Frank1337 (12. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Naja je nach dem wie du dosierst schon! Oder machst du nur Vollbremsungen?!


Hier im Spessart wird erst im Ziel gebremst


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Februar 2011)

Dann kannste auch ausrollen lassen und die Bremsen demontieren, Gewicht sparen...!


----------



## han-sch (12. Februar 2011)

naja bei der bei mir ist es halt so dass des nur auftritt wenn die bremse nur ein ganz kleines bischen schleift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank1337 (12. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Dann kannste auch ausrollen lassen und die Bremsen demontieren, Gewicht sparen...!


kommt auch wieder drauf an, wie schnell man über die Ziellinie ballert 
Aber damits nicht vollends Off-Topic wird... hiermit schleift und quietscht nichts


----------



## han-sch (12. Februar 2011)

die code am torque schleift und quitscht auch nix


----------



## natsirtschtilli (12. Februar 2011)

hat jemand vllt ein pic von einem nerve xc 7.0 black forest ?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2011)

Mein Torque ist auch endlich fertig (von den zu kürzenden Leitungen und anderen Reifen mal abgesehen).

Heute Mittag war es noch sauber 





16,25 kg mit 2ply Minions


----------



## _Sebo_ (12. Februar 2011)

Das langersehnte Bike vom Kalle... 
Nice!!! Aber den Aufkleber am Sattelrohr machst du noch ab!!! 
Willst du die Minions loswerden? Wollte die mal als nächstes radieren...


----------



## han-sch (12. Februar 2011)

fürn sommer sind die ein traum! aber wenns so nass ist wie jetzt setzen die sich schon verdammt schnell zu ..


----------



## klueny (12. Februar 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> fürn sommer sind die ein traum! aber wenns so nass ist wie jetzt setzen die sich schon verdammt schnell zu ..


 
Bei mir sind die Minions gerade jetzt drauf, im Matsch und auf nassem Untergrund liegen sie mir am besten. Sonst halt MM..


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Das langersehnte Bike vom Kalle...
> Nice!!! Aber den Aufkleber am Sattelrohr machst du noch ab!!!
> Willst du die Minions loswerden? Wollte die mal als nächstes radieren...



Danke. Mal schauen, ob das Bike langfristig noch schlichter mit weniger Logos (und ohne Felgenaufkleber) wird.

Bei dem Schlamm heute waren die Minions im Vergl. zu den Muddy Marys super. Nur die 8km Anreise ist eine Qual 

Die Minions behalte ich für den Park. Für den local Freeridespot und Freeride-Touren werde ich aber wieder Muddy Marys oder 1ply Minions aufziehen, da die zum einen wesentlich leichter sind und zum anderen merklich besser rollen.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Suicyclist (13. Februar 2011)

Jupp! Bei allem, was nicht bergab ist, sind die Minions 'ne Qual! Hoffentlich geht die Park-Saison bald wieder los!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (13. Februar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: Tolles Torque, das Rot ist m.E. jedoch toooo much! Die beiden Part in weiß hätten mehr Stil, denn bis auf das rote Knöppken von Gabel-Zugstufe ist da nix rot. Mit dem Blau vom Dämpfer beißt sich das rot schon extrem...


----------



## Hardtail94 (13. Februar 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> die code am torque schleift und quitscht auch nix




noch 
dann warte mal bis es nass und kälter wird (winter)
ich würd ohropax mitnehmen


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Februar 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Tolles Torque, das Rot ist m.E. jedoch toooo much! Die beiden Part in weiß hätten mehr Stil, denn bis auf das rote Knöppken von Gabel-Zugstufe ist da nix rot. Mit dem Blau vom Dämpfer beißt sich das rot schon extrem...



Ach der Herr Designer...


----------



## xander_v (13. Februar 2011)

was ist das denn für ein vorbau kalle?


----------



## _Sebo_ (13. Februar 2011)

Würde auf einen Straitline tippen...
Aber eine Partlist wäre schon cool!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Februar 2011)

Servus,


Suicyclist schrieb:


> Jupp! Bei allem, was nicht bergab ist, sind die Minions 'ne Qual! Hoffentlich geht die Park-Saison bald wieder los!!!


Da sagst du was. Aber nur in 42a. Als 1ply Version in 60?a sind die Minions voll tourentauglich 



MasterAss schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Tolles Torque, das Rot ist m.E. jedoch toooo much! Die beiden Part in weiß hätten mehr Stil, denn bis auf das rote Knöppken von Gabel-Zugstufe ist da nix rot. Mit dem Blau vom Dämpfer beißt sich das rot schon extrem...


So verschieden können Geschmäcker sein. In natura sieht es meiner Meinung nach sehr stimmig aus. Und gestern gefiel es auch meinen Bikekumpels  sehr gut  
Das mit dem blauen Dämpfer ist mir garnicht aufgefallen. Da ich aber eh noch die roten Parts da hatte, kam kein Umbau auf blau oder dergl. in Frage. Weiss ist überhaupt keine Option für mich, nachdem ich vor einem Jahr schonmal ein komplett schneeweisses Sx Trail fuhr 



Hardtail94 schrieb:


> noch
> dann warte mal bis es nass und kälter wird (winter)
> ich würd ohropax mitnehmen


Also meine Codes sind sehr angenehm leise 


xander_v schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein vorbau kalle?


Wie von sebo richtig getippt, handelt es sich um einen Straitline SSC Vorbau:
http://www.straitlinecomponents.com/Products/Products.aspx#2

In freier Wildbahn:








Eine Teileliste reiche ich nachher nach 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (13. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> noch
> dann warte mal bis es nass und kälter wird (winter)
> ich würd ohropax mitnehmen



ich hoff doch mal dass als nextes der sommer kommt ..


----------



## RolfK (13. Februar 2011)

Jetzt kann's Frühling werden. Endlich alle Teile (waren nur 2, aber irgendwie war bei der Lieferung der Wurm drin. Deswegen Händlerwechsel und siehe da, geht doch !!!)

Alles Serie bis auf die Reverb und Pedale + Sattelklemme sind von Straightline. Ansonsten noch von Aufklebern und Beschriftung befreit.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Februar 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Tolles Torque, das Rot ist m.E. jedoch toooo much! Die beiden Part in weiß hätten mehr Stil, denn bis auf das rote Knöppken von Gabel-Zugstufe ist da nix rot. Mit dem Blau vom Dämpfer beißt sich das rot schon extrem...


Weiße Parts am Bike haben NIE Stil...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Februar 2011)

Die schwarz-blau Kombination gefällt mir auch sehr gut 




Anbei wie versprochen die aktuelles Teileliste zu meinem Torque. Es kommen die Tage noch Muddy Marys drauf, wodurch die 15,5kg erreicht werden.





Grüße
Kalle


----------



## fuschnick (13. Februar 2011)

wirklich schönes Torque Kalle.. finde auch gerade die roten Parts passen sehr gut. Und in der Luft machts auch ne gute Figur


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Februar 2011)

Danke dir fürs Foto. Farblich gut mit der Bekleidung abgestimmt


----------



## Michael_H (13. Februar 2011)

Ich war heute auch zum zweiten mal mit meinem neuen Vertride unterwegs. Leider hat es morgens direkt vor der Tour noch einmal schön geregnet, somit ist aus der geplanten Trail Tour leider eine Schlammtour mit recht wenig Trails geworden


----------



## christophersch (13. Februar 2011)

So, hab ein neues Video: Ich hoffe es gefällt euch!

http://

Mit dabei: Canyon Torque Trailflow 2010 und das Torque Frx 9.0 Ltd 2010.
kürzliche Umbauten am Frx: Sunline V1 Flatbar 762mm, SL Sattel, Maxxis Ardent 2,4 Mäntel (sehr guter Grip bei den Bedingungen!) 
Fotos folgen...

Gruß

Christopher


----------



## RolfK (13. Februar 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es gefällt euch!



Jep


----------



## yam13 (14. Februar 2011)

natsirtschtilli schrieb:


> hat jemand vllt ein pic von einem nerve xc 7.0 black forest ?



stell ich heute oder morgen mal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Februar 2011)

Schönes Video, Christopher


----------



## eikee (14. Februar 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Jetzt kann's Frühling werden. Endlich alle Teile (waren nur 2, aber irgendwie war bei der Lieferung der Wurm drin. Deswegen Händlerwechsel und siehe da, geht doch !!!)
> 
> Alles Serie bis auf die Reverb und Pedale + Sattelklemme sind von Straightline. Ansonsten noch von Aufklebern und Beschriftung befreit.




Kannst du mir mal verraten, was dein Bike jetzt wiegt mit der Vario? Wie schwer sind denn deine Pedale? 

Ich komme mit meinen DMRv8 Pedalen (528g) auf 16KG oder knapp drüber und sone nette Vario wollte ich mir auch zulegen 

danke schonmal


----------



## RolfK (14. Februar 2011)

Hab leider keine Waage, aber das ist mir auch nicht so übermäßig wichtig. Es fühlt sich auf jeden Fall nicht schwer an und ist schön wendig, obwohl es wahrscheinlich, wenn ich die Werksangabe nehme und die Teile dazu rechne, bestimmt bei 16,5kg liegen wird. Bleibt natürlich die Frage, wie genau die 15,5kg Angabe von Canyon ist . Und ganz ehrlich, 500g merke ich eh nicht


----------



## thofisch1985 (14. Februar 2011)

Das neue AL 9.0 SL nach dem Umbau, fehlen nur noch die Mavic Crossmax SLR und ne gescheite Sattelstütze dann ist es fertig.


----------



## Maracuja10 (14. Februar 2011)

Die schwarze Gabel hat was


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Februar 2011)

Cooles Video, Christopher!


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Februar 2011)

thofisch1985 schrieb:


> Das neue AL 9.0 SL nach dem Umbau, fehlen nur noch die Mavic Crossmax SLR und ne gescheite Sattelstütze dann ist es fertig.



Schickes AL  (bis auf ein paar KLeinigkeiten)
Aber warum unbedingt nen SLR LRS?

Gibt es doch genügend günstigere und schönere LRS


----------



## thofisch1985 (14. Februar 2011)

Danke. Ganz in Schwarz finde ich das Rad am schönsten, mein Ultimate ist auch komplett schwarz. 

Mir persönlich gefällt der Crossmax SLR bisher am besten, für Vorschläge bin ich aber immer offen

Ich habe übrigens noch eine neue DT Swiss XRM 100 zu verkaufen, wer Interesse hat einfach melden.
Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Februar 2011)

Je nachdem was du nun für die SLR hinlegst gibt es schicke 1400gr Alternativen von 500-700EUR und davon reichlich.
Das Rot/Silber wäre mir einfach zu giftig an dem schönen dezenten Rad.

Sei es eine DT240s/ZTRAlpine Kombo o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_pete (14. Februar 2011)

Nach kleinen Problemchen und langem auf Teile Warten, ist es endlich fertig und schon eingeritten...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Februar 2011)

Dann mal viel Spaß beim Einfahren


----------



## Julian0o (14. Februar 2011)

Nochmal mein neues AM in freier Wildbahn!





Wie schonmal gesagt, Pedale werden noch getauscht!


----------



## evil_pete (14. Februar 2011)

danke danke,...habs gestern schon einmal den Berg hoch und drei mal wieder runter gequält und es hat echt einen Ars** voll Bock gemacht...:freude:


----------



## MindPatterns (15. Februar 2011)

Julian0o schrieb:


> Wie schonmal gesagt, Pedale werden noch getauscht!



Dann aber bitte in gleicher Farbe wie jetzt, ich find sie geil


----------



## yam13 (15. Februar 2011)

Die Farben black forest green metallic und copper braun metallic sind einfach nur geil.



MindPatterns schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte in gleicher Farbe wie jetzt, ich find sie geil


 not!  ist aber geschmacksache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yam13 (17. Februar 2011)

Dann mal hier meins.

Canyon Nerve XC 7

Durch die schlechten Lichtverhältnisse kommt das grün nicht so gut rüber aber egal. Irgendwann kommt auch mal wieder die Sonne


----------



## natsirtschtilli (17. Februar 2011)

cool ty,hab scho auf das bild gewartet! sieht nice aus


----------



## yam13 (17. Februar 2011)

Also wenn die Sonne richtig scheint und es noch noch am dämmern ist, kommt das grün so richtig cool rüber.


----------



## cube elite 1 (17. Februar 2011)

um welche Rahmengröße handelt es sich bei dem guten Stück?


----------



## yam13 (17. Februar 2011)

cube elite 1 schrieb:


> um welche Rahmengröße handelt es sich bei dem guten Stück?



Hab Rahmengröße M


----------



## Sylver46 (17. Februar 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem heutigen Ausritt. Muss demnächst mal vernünftige Bilder machen


----------



## Frank1337 (17. Februar 2011)

Ordnungsgemäßer Zustand, so MUSS das aussehen!


----------



## comegetsome (17. Februar 2011)




----------



## Hfre (18. Februar 2011)

Größe L


----------



## julius09 (18. Februar 2011)

Endlich mal ein torque Fahrer der auch erkannt hat das die fat Albert einfach die beeeeeeeesten allroundreifen sind!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (18. Februar 2011)

Kann es sein, dass ich GENAU DIESES Bild schonmal mit einem anderen Rad gesehen habe?


----------



## Brinsen (18. Februar 2011)

Ich mein es war sogar das gleiche ^^


----------



## el martn (18. Februar 2011)

das Schutzblech....


----------



## Maracuja10 (18. Februar 2011)

Auch nicht so ganz mein Fall.
Ich Find bei den 2011er Modellen die weißen Sättel auch echt nicht schön


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Februar 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Ordnungsgemäßer Zustand, so MUSS das aussehen!



Die Kombination aus Totem, Deemax und _Fat Alberts_ verstehe ich nicht.

Dennoch ein sehr schickes Radel


----------



## Frank1337 (18. Februar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus Totem, Deemax und _Fat Alberts_ verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Dennoch ein sehr schickes Radel



Das war auf den Dreck bezogen der am Bike ist.


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Februar 2011)

hat eig. jemand ne idee,wie man den dreck aus dem eck mit dem umwerfer halten kann?


----------



## Sylver46 (18. Februar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Die Kombination aus Totem, Deemax und _Fat Alberts_ verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> Dennoch ein sehr schickes Radel



Naja das eigentlich ganz einfach. Man bestellt sich ein Bike von dem man denkt, dass man es haben will, bekommt dieses, ist total begeistert und auf der ersten Tour stellt man fest "ach du kacke, hab ich nen LKW hinten dran hängen" dann überlegt man sich, woran es liegen kann und stellt fest, dass die Maxxis Minion bestimmt ein sehr geiler bergab Reifen sind, aber zum in Heimischen Wäldern rumfahren einfach total "pro rectal" sind.

Und wenn man dann, so wie ich ,total auf die Deemax steht, weil diese nicht nur stabil sind sondern auch mega geil aussehen, dann kauft man sich eben einfach geeignete Reifen für sein Bike und die Fat Albert sind mit Sicherheit die geilsten Reifen die man fahren kann. Und schwubs hängt der LKW nicht mehr hinten dran sondern zieht einen durch die gegend 

Ich möchte jetzt natürlich nicht sagen, dass bestimmt Conti Reifen usw schlechter sind aber bin im Moment mit den Alberts mehr als glücklich.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. Februar 2011)

Bezüglich des Rollwiderstands kann ich das absolut nachvollziehen. Ich fahre die Fat Alberts auch an meinenm Allmountain-Enduro und bin mit ihnen sehr zufrieden.

Da die restlichen Komponenten deines Bikes aber komplett auf Park getrimmt sind, finde ich den Fat Albert (zumindest) für den Park-Einsatz zu unterdimensionert. Für Touren sind die Alberts ohne Frage super Reifen und da würde ich meine Minions auch nicht fahren wollen, daher Muddy Marys.

Fensterkit-Grau ist absolut schick.

Heute habe ich die zweite Ausfahrt mit meinem Torque "Kalle-Signature-Line" unternommen - fährt sich top. Ich glaube, das Torque und ich werden für 2011 beste Freunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (18. Februar 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Für Touren sind die Alberts ohne Frage super Reifen und da würde ich meine Minions auch nicht fahren wollen, daher Muddy Marys.





MTB-Touren ist ein seeehr weit dehnbarer Begriff. Für meine technischen Touren mit meinem AM/Trailbike reichen die FA nicht (bzgl Grip/Pannensicherheit), deshalb fahre ich MM/BB. Und auch ein 2-ply-Minion 42ST in 2,5" findet sich am Gardasee od. Hochalpin manchmal am VR.


----------



## T!ll (18. Februar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Und auch ein 2-ply-Minion 42ST in 2,5" findet sich am Gardasee od. Hochalpin manchmal am VR.



Fahre ich derzeit am AM in 2,35", knapp 1200g, aber traumhafter Grip


----------



## Jobi (19. Februar 2011)

Boah! 1200 g? Das Stück? Damit käm ich hier im Mittelgebirge nicht von der Stelle! Da fahr ich auch lieber den FA.

Rockt on...


----------



## T!ll (19. Februar 2011)

Ja, macht aber nur am Vorderrad Sinn, wenn man noch vorwärts kommen will


----------



## Markdierk (19. Februar 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Erster Ausritt nach der Winterpause (fürs Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

der Sattel sieht aus als bräuchte man 2 radhosen übereinander für ein weng komfort


----------



## natsirtschtilli (19. Februar 2011)

jop,der sieht gefährlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (19. Februar 2011)

speedneedle eben  ... soll aber (für nen rennsattel) ganz bequem sein.


----------



## RaceFace89 (19. Februar 2011)

kann ich bestätigen


----------



## M!ke (19. Februar 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> der Sattel sieht aus als bräuchte man 2 radhosen übereinander für ein weng komfort



könnte man meinen, aber wenn der zu den Sitzknochen passt und man eine "gute" Radhose hat kann problemlos gefahren werden. Ich fahre ihn selber am 2. Rad Marathons zw. 3,5 und 4 Stunden und auch längere GA Einheiten.

Hab jetzt schon ne Weile einen neuen Sattel an meinem CF, der passt super und mein Hintern tut auch nicht weh....











Grüße

Mike


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. Februar 2011)

Ahoi Mike! 

Jopp so ist es.
Gefällt meinem Hinten 5x besser wie der SLR Kit Carbonio.
Der ist viel härter wie der Needle.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (20. Februar 2011)

So, jetzt wieder mal ein Torque ES nach erfolgtem Umbau auf Reverb und 2-fach-Kurbel. Heute dank Mistwetters nur als Stilleben.


----------



## Ralph1993 (20. Februar 2011)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> So, jetzt wieder mal ein Torque ES nach erfolgtem Umbau auf Reverb und 2-fach-Kurbel. Heute dank Mistwetters nur als Stilleben.



Specialized 
aber trotzdem


----------



## Jobi (21. Februar 2011)

Tip Top! Gefällt!
Ist schön mit der Saint Kurbel!
Was haste für ne Kefü dran?
Der Lenker ist doch sicher 'n Royala Stick?
Da brauchst noch die passenden goldenen Pedale für!
Und wenn Du welche findest, kannste mir gleich bescheid sagen,
Such nämlich auch noch welche!

Rock on...


----------



## MasterAss (21. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß, ihr werdet mich wieder steinigen, aber an dem Torque ist zuviel Farb-Kuddel-Muddel dran:
- Rote Pedale
- Goldener Lenker
- Orangenes Gummi an der Sattelklemme
- goldene Bremszangen
- goldene Saint-Schrauben
- gelbe Sticker auf den Felgen

Vom optischen würde ich schwarze Pedale montieren und diese hässliche Sattelklemme gegen eine schwarze (oder goldene) tauschen.

Ansonsten:
- Schaltwerk würde ich gegen ein mittleres bei 2-fach-Kurbel tauschen
- Was findet ihr nur alle an diesen klotzigen Vorbauten? Syntace Superforce...
- Specialized-Strebenschutz weg, stattdessen Schlauchrest oder Canyon-Schutz

Und nicht falsch verstehen: Das sind nur Tipps!


----------



## Flash_Gordon (21. Februar 2011)

@Jobi
Danke.
Die Kefü ist die neue von Canyon selber. Paßt optimal. Allerdings hüpft die Kette noch nicht auf die richtige Position der Rolle beim kleinen Blatt.
Richtig, Royala Stick.
Goldene Pedale, meinst, uhh, schauen wir mal.

@MasterAss
Keiner wird gesteinigt, Danke für die Tipps.
Nun, ich nehme es mit dem Farbdesign nicht ganz so genau, kann ja auch nicht deswegen gleich alles neu kaufen.

Sattelklemme schau ich mal, Sticker auf den Felgen mach ich ab.
Für die roten Pedale mußte ich eh schon einstecken, vielleicht sollte ich die Farbe einfach abbeizen, ist eh bald kein Rot mehr dran vom Abrieb.
Über ein Schaltwerk mit Medium/Long Cage habe ich schon nachgedacht. SAINT?
Diese langweiligen geschmiedeten Vorbauten wollte ich extra nicht haben, stattdessen ein gegenüber anderen "Klötzen" herausragendes Stück Fräskunst, der live wesentlich mehr hermacht.
Canyon hat keine Neoprenschützer mehr im Aftermarket, ich werd mal noch nach einem anderen Ausschau halten, der Specialized ist erstmal ne Notlösung gewesen.

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Jogi (21. Februar 2011)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> ...Canyon hat keine Neoprenschützer mehr im Aftermarket...
> In diesem Sinne.



sicher?

schau mal hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Gordon (21. Februar 2011)

Jogi schrieb:


> sicher?
> 
> schau mal hier


 
Aha, na sehr interessant. Vielen Dank.
Die müssen dann wohl erst vor kurzem wieder eingestellt worden sein. Letztens habe ich keine mehr gefunden auf just dieser Seite.


----------



## MasterAss (21. Februar 2011)

@Flash
Wenn du bei Canyon eh die Neoprenschützer bestellen solltest, dann bestell doch gleich ne neue Sattelklemme mit. Die mit weißem (silbernem) Gummi würde sich an deinem Torque gut machen...

Bei den Pedalen musste mal schauen: Lager raus, Farbe ab und neu lackieren. Danach Lagerung wieder rein. Da Pedale sowieso immer mal wieder Bodenkontakt haben würde ich lediglich einen hochwertigen schwarz-Lack ausm Baumarkt nehmen.

Schaltwerk würde ich das passende Saint nehmen, dass passt optisch auch hervorragend. Medium-Cage reicht völlig bei 2-fach. Evtl. musste die Kette neu längen.

Wenn du die Aufkleber von den Felgen abmachst passt auch der Fräsklotz-Vorbau optisch perfekt zu den Felgen.


----------



## LeonF (21. Februar 2011)

Canyon-Schutz kann ich noch verstehen, aber ich finde, der Schlauchschutz schaut iwie gammelig aus...


----------



## Jogi (21. Februar 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Canyon-Schutz kann ich noch verstehen, aber ich finde, der Schlauchschutz schaut iwie gammelig aus...



aber 1000x besser als ein ausgefranztes Neopren-Verhüterli, und leiser ists allemal


----------



## Der_Schiller (21. Februar 2011)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die KeFü


----------



## homerkills (21. Februar 2011)

die crossmax sx sind an einem 180mm bike irgendwie fehl am platz...


----------



## DigitalEclipse (21. Februar 2011)

Warum?


----------



## Barney_1 (22. Februar 2011)

DigitalEclipse schrieb:


> Warum?



Das frag ich mich allerdings auch ?

Barney_1


----------



## Flash_Gordon (22. Februar 2011)

Crossmax, 98 kg und Leogang. Alles heile. Mehr sag ich nicht.

Fette Kiste. Torque FR Reloaded.
Die erste 180er OEM-FOX an einem "alten" Torque. Wie ging die denn her? Geometrieveränderung? Wie fährt sich der Dämpfer? Der täte ja bei meiner Rahmengröße S auch gehen.
Nur der (rote) Aufkleber eines anderen Radsatz-/Dämpferherstellers muß nun weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2011)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Geometrieveränderung?


Das Torque fährt sich erst mit einer 180er Gabel so RICHTIG gut. Wird dir jeder, der es ausprobiert hat bestätigen 

Update Bilder von meinem (mit endlich 180 an der Front ) gibts, wenn ichs geputzt habe


----------



## Der_Schiller (22. Februar 2011)

Die Laufräder halten schon einiges aus. Wenns gröber wird, hab ich ja noch das BigHit. Geo passt ziemlich gut, der Talas sei Dank. Bei 1.87m Körpergröße würde sonst der Bock bergauf die ganze Zeit steigen;-) Der Dämpfer, DHX 4.0, fährt sich erstaunlich gut bergauf und runter ist er natürlich eine Wucht. Viel besser wie der ISX-6. 
Aufkleber kommt natürlich noch weg.


----------



## Jobi (22. Februar 2011)

So, denn präsentier ich meinen neu gestalteten Bock auch mal hier der werten Leserschaft.






Jetzt fehlt nur noch vernünftiges Wetter damit ich den Roco austesten kann.

Rockt on


----------



## anulu (22. Februar 2011)

schaut gut aus, mir wär nur der güldne Lenker zuviel 

Kannst ja ma kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hier reinschreiben, da bei mir im Sommer wohl auch widder en Luftdämpfer reinkommen soll (hatte mir auch den Roco überlegt oder Evolver halt)


----------



## Stefan_78 (22. Februar 2011)

hi Jobi,schönes Bike....aber warum hast du den Zug von der Reverb mit Kabelbindern befestigt??es gibt doch die Satelitte single Befestigungen von Canyon für 2,95 pro Stk.!


----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2011)

an dem torque es war das mit der vario sattelstütze noch nicht vorgesehen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (22. Februar 2011)

oh..hmmm,das weiß ich nicht

...war ja auch nur so ein Gedanke falls er Gewindelöcher unterm Oberrohr hat.

...oder auch die Bedienung am Lenker nach links zu setzten!klappt bei mir besser und sieht viel sauberer aus!


----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2011)

kannst du mal ein bild posten wie du den hebel verlegt hast?
meine reverb kommt morgen auch.

gruß


----------



## Stefan_78 (22. Februar 2011)

....direkt neben der schaltung...






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## martin82 (22. Februar 2011)

für mich bitte auch einen Bericht über den ROCO im ES, wäre super....


----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2011)

vielen dank für das bild.
ich glaube so werde ich das auch machen mal sehen ob ich die noch irgendwie an die matchmaker drangestopft bekomme damit die klemmschelle wegfällt.


----------



## Napoli94 (22. Februar 2011)

sagmal schlägt der Ausgleichsbehälter vom Roco ned gegen des oberrohr?? weil des sieht so eng aus find ich


----------



## anulu (22. Februar 2011)

Ne denk nich, da is ja auch noch das Kabel der Sattelstütze im Weg (zumindest im Bild)


----------



## Jobi (22. Februar 2011)

So da bin ich wieder!

Der Reihe nach:

@ anulu: Ich find den goldenen Lenker mit Vorbau sooo geil, ich muß schon aufpassen dass ich nicht ständig gegen Bäume fahre, weil ich nur auf's Cockpit glotze!
@ anulu + martin82Erfahrungsbericht zu Roco RC WC Air 2010 gibts demnächst wenn ich wieder zum fahren komm,
hab grad überhaupt kein Bock bei Schnee und Frost.

@ stefan_78, xander_v: Hab die Leitung mit selbstklebenden Kabelhaltern unterm Oberrohr befestigt. Beim 2009er ES gab es noch keine Gewindelöcher.
Die Kabelbinder sind nur da, um die selbstklebenden Dinger mit ordentlich Druck anziehen zu lassen, die kommen wieder ab.

Den Remote konnte ich aber leider nur rechts anbringen, links geht das nicht mit Brems- und Schalthebel hin. Guckt Ihr:










Ist ja leider Gedöns von drei Herstellern am Lenker, da ist nix mit Systemintegration drin.

@ Napoli 94: Da passiert nix, ist genug Platz. Das sieht nur aus dem Blickwinkel so aus.

So viel von mir

Rockt on


----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2011)

wenn das mit dem kleben der leitung nicht funktionieren sollte probiers mal damit.
das hat bei meinem vorherigen rad auch prima funktioniert

http://www.smi-radsport.de//index.p...efire&c=6302&a=2578293&u=1827&z=6024620.86986


----------



## Jobi (22. Februar 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> wenn das mit dem kleben der leitung nicht funktionieren sollte probiers mal damit.
> das hat bei meinem vorherigen rad auch prima funktioniert
> 
> http://www.smi-radsport.de//index.p...efire&c=6302&a=2578293&u=1827&z=6024620.86986



Danke, genau die hab ich dran.
Wollte mit den Kablbindern nur mehr Druck aufbringen, damit die auch halten.

Rock on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2011)

Da braucht man normal keinen zusätzlichen Druck, wenn man sie sauber geklebt hat (vorher entfetten und so... ). Ich habe die am Hardtail, die halten dort schon seit gut 2 Jahren


----------



## anulu (23. Februar 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> So da bin ich wieder!
> 
> Der Reihe nach:
> 
> ...



Hauptsache dir gefällts  hab nichts gegen farbige Lenker 

Ja wie zu kalt oder wie... bei Schnee machts doch richtig Laune... 
 Spaß


----------



## daddy yo yo (23. Februar 2011)

hallo,

gibt es bei den TORQUE-modellen sichtbare unterschiede zw. den rahmenhöhen M und L? bei liteville gibt's bspw. ja diese verstärkung vom oberrohr zum sitzrohr, die abh. von der rh. deutlich variiert.

kann jemand bilder posten bspw. eines torque (am liebsten 2011er und davon am liebsten das vertride, gern aber auch andere) in M und L? danke!!!


----------



## han-sch (23. Februar 2011)

rahmen sind bei allen modellen gleich. ist größe M:


----------



## ohschda (23. Februar 2011)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> rahmen sind bei allen modellen gleich. ist größe M:



Stimmt nicht, bei Gr.S fehlt die Verstärkung des Oberrohrs unter der Sattelklemme. Bei Rahmen Gr.M und L sollte es aber keinen Unterschied geben.
Sorry für Klug*******rei

Geil, zensiert es ja automatisch. Klugscheizzerei


----------



## han-sch (23. Februar 2011)

ich hab gemeint dass der M rahmen vom dropzone der gleiche ist wie beim vertride, zum beispiel


----------



## steveo282 (23. Februar 2011)

das wollte er aber nicht wissen ;-)
ja die rahmen sehen untersch. aus, und man erkennt sofort um welche größe es sich handelt! bei größe s, fehlt das verbindungsteil zw oberrohr und sattelrohr
bei m und l sind die vorhanden, aber bei L ist es ein ganzes stück weiter oben angeschweisst (mehr platz zwischen dämpfer und oberrohr)


----------



## daddy yo yo (23. Februar 2011)

M oder L?







ok, wenn bei S wirklich dieses verbindungsstück fehlt, dann müsste das hier ein M sein:






und diese beiden hier ein L:











richtig?


----------



## steveo282 (23. Februar 2011)

1. Bild: M
2. Bild: M
3. Bild: L
4. Bild: L
Das hier ist ein Rahmen in S:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (24. Februar 2011)

jo alles korrekt


----------



## Stango (24. Februar 2011)

Jop das untere Vertride ist meins und ist L !
Wo hast du das Bild her ?


----------



## BKM-SE (24. Februar 2011)




----------



## ohschda (24. Februar 2011)

Schläuche kann man nie genug haben...
Ist aber auch ein Teufelskreis. Wenn man im Internet was bestellt, denkt man sich automatisch: Schläuche kann man immer gebrauchen. Und dann liegt daheim alles voll damit.


----------



## Frank1337 (24. Februar 2011)

Geiles Bild SE!
Macht was her!


----------



## yam13 (24. Februar 2011)

Fahrräder sind doch was schöneres als Möbel 

Geiles Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BKM-SE (24. Februar 2011)

hehe ... danke, danke


----------



## han-sch (24. Februar 2011)

was für eine helm-brille combi ist das im hintergrund?


----------



## BKM-SE (24. Februar 2011)

661 evo
http://www.burkescycles.co.nz/mm5/graphics/123/661_helmet_evo.jpg
mit einer alten (2006) Adidas Yodai
http://www.adidas.com/Eyewear/content/us/products/10216/yodai


----------



## bells0 (24. Februar 2011)

BKM - great pic. You must love to clean bikes!!!


----------



## T!ll (24. Februar 2011)

SE, welche Gabel ist das ist deinem AM?


----------



## BKM-SE (24. Februar 2011)

Serwas T!ll .... ist eine Marzocchi 55 ATA, 2009/2010 mix.


----------



## J.West (25. Februar 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> BKM - great pic. You must love to clean bikes!!!



Hahaha... perfect conclusion!!!


----------



## Bench (25. Februar 2011)

@BKM-SE
Was ist das für ein Montageständer? 

Nein, war wirklich ernst gemeint, ich brauche einen. Aber der Smilie war zu verlockend


----------



## Jobi (25. Februar 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> @BKM-SE
> Was ist das für ein Montageständer?
> 
> Nein, war wirklich ernst gemeint, ich brauche einen. Aber der Smilie war zu verlockend



Guckst Du, müsste der hier sein.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Werkzeug/Montagestaender/Pedros-Montagestaender::1310.html

Aber nicht ganz preiswert das gute Stück.
Ich hab einen von Point, den gab es beim Jahresabo der MountainBike geschenkt dazu. Der tut's auch.
Ist nur nicht so geil wie der Pedros.

Rockt on...


----------



## visualex (25. Februar 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> @BKM-SE
> Was ist das für ein Montageständer?
> 
> Nein, war wirklich ernst gemeint, ich brauche einen. Aber der Smilie war zu verlockend



Ich hab mir vor kurzem den hier gekauft. Steht sehr stabil.
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-montagestaender-s-1300---unser-bestseller--/aid:22588


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (25. Februar 2011)

endlich hab ich meinen rahmen wieder (leider nur für kurze Zeit). kam gestern vom entlacken zurück







eigentlich wollte ich das gute stück ja mit allen seinen macken lassen und nur klarbeschichten, aber canyon hat mir das leider n bisschen versaut. am oberrohr wurde gespachtelt und das is dann doch zuuuu hässlich ums zu zeigen. schade 
hat jemand ne idee wie man das fixen könnte?


----------



## MOETER (25. Februar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> hat jemand ne idee wie man das fixen könnte?



Wieder spachteln und eigenes Logo unter den Klarlack? Mich würd aber schon stören weil selbst bei einer Farblackierung immer noch das Wissen über die Fehlstelle da ist


----------



## -Soulride- (25. Februar 2011)

Die Stelle da vorne oben würde sich für einen Schriftzug oder ein Logo anbieten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen da einfach "Torque" drüber zu kleben und das einfach so zu lassen. Würde den Fleck etwas "dämpfen" und meiner Meinung nach beim Raw/Industrie-Look nicht weiter stören, is ja kein Eisdielen-Ferrari 

Btw magst du was zur Methode sagen mit der du den Lack bzw die Pulverbeschichtung runter machen hast lassen? Soll jetz noch Klarlack drauf? Und was hat dich das ganze gekostet? (Gerne auch via PM)


----------



## kNiRpS (25. Februar 2011)

stimmt, das mit dem logo wÃ¼rde sich anbieten. muss ich mir nochmal Ã¼berlegen. warte auch noch auf das preisangebot vom beschichter.

nun zu deinen fragen: der lack wÃ¼rde mit nem chemiebad entfernt. mit was genau kann ich dir nicht sagen. das ging Ã¼ber 6 oder 7 ecken von nem kumpel. gekostet hat mich das 40â¬. jetzt soll noch eine klarbeschichtung drauf. die kostet dann nochmal ca. 50â¬.


----------



## xander_v (25. Februar 2011)

probier es dochmal mit alu spray aus der tiermedizien, die dose kostet glaube ich 6â¬ und danach beschichten.


----------



## Stefan_78 (25. Februar 2011)

Sehr geiles Bild bkm-se


----------



## Schmok (25. Februar 2011)

Aluspray 2-3 mal hauch dünn dann isses weg wenn klarlack drüber kommt, eventuel dann noch kleines tätoo oder schrift zum kaschieren


----------



## kNiRpS (25. Februar 2011)

hält den dieses aluspray auch die hohen temperaturen beim pulverbeschichten aus?


----------



## xander_v (26. Februar 2011)

ich denke schon.
es ist ja ganz feines aluminium mit treibmittel und nem lösungsmittel versetzt.
von daher sollte es mit der temperatur kein problem geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bench (26. Februar 2011)

oder verchromen lassen 

feuerverzinken ginge auch, besser wäre anodisiertes verzinken. aber Zink ist ja schwer, ob dann die 100g mehr nicht stören? 

wie wärs mit Platinbeschichtung? Silber ist zu anfällig und Weißgold nicht unäuffällig genug


----------



## -Soulride- (26. Februar 2011)

Wir sind hier nicht bei Liteville


----------



## kNiRpS (26. Februar 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> oder verchromen lassen
> 
> feuerverzinken ginge auch, besser wäre anodisiertes verzinken. aber Zink ist ja schwer, ob dann die 100g mehr nicht stören?
> 
> wie wärs mit Platinbeschichtung? Silber ist zu anfällig und Weißgold nicht unäuffällig genug


soll im endeffekt n bisschen rustikal ausehen, daher sind deine vorschläge leider nich so passen


----------



## pikachu (26. Februar 2011)

Heute bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Nerve XC 9SL


----------



## Stefan_78 (26. Februar 2011)

sehr schönes Bike...ich glaub ich gewöhne mich langsam an dieses Design *hehe*

... und ich find die neue XTR Kurbel optisch einfach sau Geil!!


----------



## bambi.rennt (26. Februar 2011)

Die Verfärbung kann doch nur an der Oberfläche sein. Hast du mal mit Schmiergelpapier probiert, wie tief die Verfärbung ist? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das verwendete Rohr so deratige Materialeinschlüsse hat. Wenn das ganze nur oberflächlich ist, dann lasse den Rahmen Glasperlenstrahlen, dann hast du eine feine gleichmäßige Struktur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (26. Februar 2011)

das is kein einschluss, das is gespachtelt.
egal....wird klar gepulvert und dann mit nem torque schriftzug kaschiert


----------



## Barney_1 (27. Februar 2011)

Von der gestrigen Samstag nachmittags Tour.......





[/URL][/IMG]
Barney_1


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Februar 2011)




----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Februar 2011)

DAS LINKE, DAS LINKE!


----------



## Brinsen (27. Februar 2011)

Nach der ersten Tour über die Alb


----------



## Barney_1 (27. Februar 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> DAS LINKE, DAS LINKE!



Was ist mit dem Linken ?

Barney_1


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Februar 2011)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Linken ?
> 
> Barney_1



Das Linke ist mein Favorit von den beiden und ich warte schon seit viel zu vielen Wochen auf dessen Auslieferung.

Wollte mit meinem spontanen Ausruf ein wenig meiner Vorfreude und Begeisterung Ausdruck verleihen. 

Edit: Welche Rahmengröße hat das abgebildete Alpinist? Sieht ziemlich groß aus.


----------



## Barney_1 (27. Februar 2011)

Ist Größe L, passt mir bei 190cm wie angegossen.
Als ich das Ende 2009 bestellte hatte ich auch knapp 6 Monate Wartezeit, war kaum auszuhalten aber das warten hat sich gelohnt, ich gebs nicht mehr her.....
Was mir beim 2011er gefällt ist da sie da schon ab Werk zweifach  Kurbel mit Bash Guard und Kettenführung mit kurzem Schaltwerk drann gebaut haben, musste oder besser gesagt habe ich alles nachträglich machen müssen.
Was ich eigentlich beim 2011er erwartet hätte war eine vario Sattelstütze, wäre noch die Krönung gewesen.
Ich wünsche dir demnächst viel Spaß mit deinem Alpinist,
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Februar 2011)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Was mir beim 2011er gefällt ist da sie da schon ab Werk zweifach  Kurbel mit Bash Guard und Kettenführung mit kurzem Schaltwerk drann gebaut haben, musste oder besser gesagt habe ich alles nachträglich machen müssen.
> Was ich eigentlich beim 2011er erwartet hätte war eine vario Sattelstütze, wäre noch die Krönung gewesen.



2-Fach, KeFü und Bash war für mich auch ein zusätzliches Kaufargument. Rose oder Radon verbauen die beispielsweise nicht serienmäßig.

Das mit der ab Werk fehlenden Variostütze ist in der Tat schade. Hätte serienmäßig sehr gut zum endurolastigen Freedrider gepasst. Ich nehme an, dass Canyon aus marketingtechnischen unbedingt unter der 14,5kg Grenze bleiben wollte und hat deshalb ne Carbonstütze verbaut. 
Glücklicherweise gibt es mit der Stütze aber Lieferschwierigkeiten. Deshalb werden die ersten Alpinisten mit einer Iridium-Stütze ausgeliefert und die aus Carbon wird dann nachgeschickt. Die werde ich aber direkt verscherbeln und das Geld dann in eine Reverb investieren. 

Wünsche Dir ebenfalls weiterhin viel Freude an Deinem Alpinisten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> endlich hab ich meinen rahmen wieder (leider nur für kurze Zeit). kam gestern vom entlacken zurück
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich das gute stück ja mit allen seinen macken lassen und nur klarbeschichten, aber canyon hat mir das leider n bisschen versaut. am oberrohr wurde gespachtelt und das is dann doch zuuuu hässlich ums zu zeigen. schade
> hat jemand ne idee wie man das fixen könnte?


selfmade RAW, geil!  Das Pulver auf den originalen RAW Rahmen hat ja leider einen leichten (hässlichen) Grünstich 
Egal, was an dem Rohr gemacht wurde, ich würde das mittels Schleifen o. Ä. so bearbeiten, dass es ins Raw-Bild passt. Das MUSS gehen!



kNiRpS schrieb:


> hält den dieses aluspray auch die hohen temperaturen beim pulverbeschichten aus?


Das hält normal recht hohe Temperaturen aus, ein Kumpel hatte damit den Auspuff seines Rollers lackiert (komplett bis zum Krümmer). Das sieht aber halt aus wie matt-silberner, leicht metallisch glitzernde Lack aus *Daumen runter*


Ich habe Ende dieser Woche endlich meinen Vivid bekommen  Die 300er Feder scheint zu passen (knapp 30% Sag im Sitzen bei um die 65kg nackig), zum Fahren bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Und mit der (fast) finalen Lyrik 180 U-Turn hatte ich ja auch noch kein Bild gepostet 









Sind leider nur mittelmäßige Handyfotos und die Karre ist ziemlich dreckig. Demnächst kriege ich noch neue Decals für die Gabel, dann mache ich nochmal bessere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi23 (27. Februar 2011)

gefällt mir


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. Februar 2011)

jetzt noch eine variostütze und dann gefällt es mir bald besser als meins


----------



## han-sch (27. Februar 2011)

welchen "tune" hat der vivid ?


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (27. Februar 2011)

Torque FR 7.0 von 2009 mit dem ein oder anderen neuen Teil für die Saison 2011. Irgendwann soll nochmal eine SLX Kurbel dran, und eine leichtere Kettenführung. Dann kommt es auch wieder unter 18kg...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> jetzt noch eine variostütze und dann gefällt es mir bald besser als meins


Ne Variostütze ist mMn an dem Aufbau absoluter Schwachsinn. Sowas (und auch nur als Remote Version) würde ich nur an ein REINES Tourenrad bauen. Wenn ich beim Torque die Stütze hoch oder runter schiebe, geht das i. d. R. immer mit Protektoren an- oder ausziehen einher und dabei ist keine Hektik angesagt  Außerdem ist mir das zu viel unnötiges Gewicht + unnötige Leitung + unnötiger Hebel + unnötiges Geld 




_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> welchen "tune" hat der vivid ?


medium




Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Torque FR 7.0 von 2009 mit dem ein oder anderen neuen Teil für die Saison 2011. Irgendwann soll nochmal eine SLX Kurbel dran, und eine leichtere Kettenführung. Dann kommt es auch wieder unter 18kg...


Schöne (und seltene) Farbe! Aber 18kg???  Meins wiegt jetzt mit den gut 380g Mehrgewicht durch den Vivid fast aufs Gramm genau 16kg...!


----------



## WeightWeenie (27. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein LUX MR mit 9,25kg all inkl.


----------



## xander_v (27. Februar 2011)

kann mir wer sagen warum die leitung von den formulabremsen bei canyon so komisch nach unten geht und nicht nach vorne?
also am bremssattel meine ich.

wie bei smubob, bei dem lux scheints ja anders zu sein.


----------



## WeightWeenie (27. Februar 2011)

Warum das so ist kann ich dir nicht sagen - anders kann mans halt nicht verlegen wenn die Leitungsführung auf den unteres Streben ist und man die bremse oben montieren muss.


----------



## Frank1337 (27. Februar 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen warum die leitung von den formulabremsen bei canyon so komisch nach unten geht und nicht nach vorne?
> also am bremssattel meine ich.
> 
> wie bei smubob, bei dem lux scheints ja anders zu sein.



Du meinst sowas hier oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (27. Februar 2011)

ja genau.
 das die leitung unten langläuft habe ich übersehen


----------



## Frank1337 (27. Februar 2011)

Das is mein Nerve XC, hab leider auch keine sinnvollere Verlegung der Leitung gefunden... geht aber glaub ich auch nicht anders als so


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen warum die leitung von den formulabremsen bei canyon so komisch nach unten geht und nicht nach vorne?
> also am bremssattel meine ich.


Weil es möglich ist!  Also ich finde diese Verlegung absolut top - sauberer gehts nicht!  Viel Bewegung findet an der Stelle auch bei maximalem Dämpferhub nicht statt, also braucht man keine Schlaufe und kann dir Leitung direkt auf die Kettenstrebe zu den Befestigungen führen. Bei meinem alten Rahmen (kein Canyon) liefen die zuerst die Druckstrebe hoch und auf der Höhe des hinteren Dämpferbolzens dann runter aufs Unterrohr, da brauchte ich eine riesige Schlaufe. 

Beim Torque bis 2009 gibt übrigens auch noch eine Alternative, die nochmal einen Tick besser ist:





Ich habe nur die Kante, über die die Leitung läuft mit einer Feile etwas entschärft. Habe das nun schon 1 Jahr so und es gibt keine Scheuerstellen an der Leitung. Wie oben geschrieben, bewegt sich da eh fast nix.


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (27. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schöne (und seltene) Farbe! Aber 18kg???  Meins wiegt jetzt mit den gut 380g Mehrgewicht durch den Vivid fast aufs Gramm genau 16kg...!



Tja, außer der Sattelstütze gibts halt kein einziges Leichtbauteil an diesem Rad. Mit Domain, Elixir Bremsen und Muddy Marry in 2,35 waren es genau 17,6kg. Mit Totem (fast gewichtsneutral), Code und DH Reifen sind nochmal 800-900g dazugekommen.

Rad + Fahrer + Ausrüstung bringen dann so ca. 125-130kg zusammen .


----------



## monkey10 (27. Februar 2011)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Von der gestrigen Samstag nachmittags Tour.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Netter Aufbau 

Steckt ordentlich Kohle drin. Fox Talas 180, Reverb, Lenker, 2-fach mit Kefü, Klingel... hättest auch auf das 2011er warten können. Wobei - ich finde das "graphit-grey metallic" mit der schwarzen Fox viel schöner als mit den weißen Teilen!



BikeMike78 schrieb:


> ...Das mit der ab Werk fehlenden Variostütze ist in der Tat schade...



Obwohl ich die Vorteile einer Variostütze sehr zu schätzen weiß (fahre selbst seit 2008 eine), brauche ich auf Enduro/Freeride-Touren und im Bikepark keine. 

Da ist ja immer Zeit, um Protektoren anzulegen und in den Bergen sind die Uphills eigentlich immer länger. Außerdem viel zu defektanfällig wenn man sich fahrtechnisch im Grenzbereich bewegt und das dazu im groben Gelände. Darüberhinaus brauche ich jeden cm Sattelversenkung beim Vertriden...

Aber Geschmäcker und Einsatzbereiche sind natürlich unterschiedlich. Bei AM-Touren im kupiertem Gelände ist eine Variostütze mit Remote schon was feines!


----------



## Frank1337 (27. Februar 2011)

Diese Art der Leitungsverlegung ist aber wohl nicht an allen Rahmen möglich. Bei den Nerve AM/XC kannst du die Leitung nirgends nach innen durchziehen. Ich denke auch, dass dies nur beim den Bikes möglich ist, die hinten keine PM-Aufnahme haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Februar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Wobei - ich finde das "graphit-grey metallic" mit der schwarzen Fox viel schöner als mit den weißen Teilen!



Da muß ich (leider) zustimmen - ein kleines optisches Manko am 2011er, wie ich finde.

Die Griffe werde ich eh sofort gegen schwarze Ergons tauschen. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich für Enduro- und leichte FR-Touren besser die GE1 (Enduro) oder die GA1 (All Mountain) nehmen soll. Meint Ihr, die GE1 haben im ruppigen Gelände tatsächlich Vorteile gegenüber den GA1?


----------



## xander_v (27. Februar 2011)

ich habe schon beide gefahren, die ga-1 und ge-1.
die ge-1 haben mir besser gefallen, wegen dem anschlag für die hände.
zufälligerweise will ich gerade ein paar ge-1 in schwarz verkaufen.
falls du interesse hast meld dich einfach mal.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2011)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Tja, außer der Sattelstütze gibts halt kein einziges Leichtbauteil an diesem Rad. Mit Domain, Elixir Bremsen und Muddy Marry in 2,35 waren es genau 17,6kg. Mit Totem (fast gewichtsneutral), Code und DH Reifen sind nochmal 800-900g dazugekommen.
> 
> Rad + Fahrer + Ausrüstung bringen dann so ca. 125-130kg zusammen .


Klar, in der Gewichtsklasse muss man etwas andere Prioritäten setzen als ich mit meinem Leichtgewicht.  Und ob man dann den möglichen Rahmen in Sachen Leichtbau ausnutzen will, ist eine Frage von Geld und Interesse und hängt natürlich auch vom Einsatzzweck ab. Ich bin auch kein kompromissloser Leichtbauer, ich achte einfach nur nach Möglichkeit drauf, dass ich nicht unnötig Potental verschenke.




Frank1337 schrieb:


> Diese Art der Leitungsverlegung ist aber wohl nicht an allen Rahmen möglich. Bei den Nerve AM/XC kannst du die Leitung nirgends nach innen durchziehen. Ich denke auch, dass dies nur beim den Bikes möglich ist, die hinten keine PM-Aufnahme haben.


Ja, deshalb hatte ich auch geschrieben "Torque bis 2009".




BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Die Griffe werde ich eh sofort gegen schwarze Ergons tauschen. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich für Enduro- und leichte FR-Touren besser die GE1 (Enduro) oder die GA1 (All Mountain) nehmen soll. Meint Ihr, die GE1 haben im ruppigen Gelände tatsächlich Vorteile gegenüber den GA1?


Im ruppigen Gelände ist es von Vorteil, wenn man gescheite Griffe fährt - keine Ergon  So weit meine Erfahrung, ich finde die Teile absolut grauenhaft. Mir haben an langen Bikepark Tagen mit ruppigen Strecken einfach dickere Griffe sehr geholfen, ich schwöre am Torque auf die Sunline Twisted Waffle. Aber alle anderen Sunline Griffe im dicken Durchmesser sollten ähnlich gut sein. Ans Hardtail kommen demnächst Odi Rogue, die sind etwa genau so dick, haben aber keinen "Mini-Donut" innen, brauche ich am HT nicht.


----------



## xander_v (27. Februar 2011)

Hmm,
ich finde die ergon griffe eigentlich gerade für's gelände gut.
sie sind anatomisch geformt und dadurch wesentlich besser und fester zu umgreifen als normale griffe, ohne das dabei die hand ermüdet.
aber geschmäcker sind natürlich unterschiedlich, zu dicke griffe vermitteln mir z.b. zu wenig sicherheit.
das einzige manko an den ergon griffen ist das es sie nicht mit blauen klemmringen gibt


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Februar 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> das einzige manko an den ergon griffen ist das es sie nicht mit blauen klemmringen gibt


Na das kann man ja nachträglich ändern


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ne Variostütze ist mMn an dem Aufbau absoluter Schwachsinn. Sowas (und auch nur als Remote Version) würde ich nur an ein REINES Tourenrad bauen. Wenn ich beim Torque die Stütze hoch oder runter schiebe, geht das i. d. R. immer mit Protektoren an- oder ausziehen einher und dabei ist keine Hektik angesagt  Außerdem ist mir das zu viel unnötiges Gewicht + unnötige Leitung + unnötiger Hebel + unnötiges Geld



also absoluter schwachsinn würde ich nicht sagen, bei mir hat sie sich echt bezahlt gemacht.
da ich die verschiedenen trails miteinander verbinde und großartig protektoren, außer knie und rücken, trag ich nicht...
ok,den gewichtspunkt der stütze akzeptier ich!

mein torque ist für mich das perfekte enduro, ich komme überall hoch, erkämpfe mir mit ihm jeden trail und bergab ist es einfach nur eine rakete mit dem man nichts auslassen muss, egal ob park, die heimischen trails und die heimische strecke


----------



## kNiRpS (28. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> selfmade RAW, geil!  Das Pulver auf den originalen RAW Rahmen hat ja leider einen leichten (hässlichen) Grünstich
> Egal, was an dem Rohr gemacht wurde, ich würde das mittels Schleifen o. Ä. so bearbeiten, dass es ins Raw-Bild passt. Das MUSS gehen!
> 
> Ich habe Ende dieser Woche endlich meinen Vivid bekommen  Die 300er Feder scheint zu passen (knapp 30% Sag im Sitzen bei um die 65kg nackig), zum Fahren bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen. Und mit der (fast) finalen Lyrik 180 U-Turn hatte ich ja auch noch kein Bild gepostet



das mit dem pulvern is n ganz schöner act. *gg* schon mit 3 verschiedenen beschichtern telefoniert, aber ich hoffe mal das ich den grünstich dann nicht drinhaben werde.
detailbilder wenn der rahmen fertig ist folgen natürlich.

zur feder: dann hoffe ich mal, dass bei mir der SAG auch passt. ich bring nur 60kg nackig auf die waage und hab auch die 300er feder bestellt. naja wird schon hinhauen


----------



## gremlino (28. Februar 2011)

LBR schrieb:


> Hier mal mein LUX MR mit 9,25kg all inkl.



Sehr sehr geiles Geschoss


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Februar 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> zur feder: dann hoffe ich mal, dass bei mir der SAG auch passt. ich bring nur 60kg nackig auf die waage und hab auch die 300er feder bestellt. naja wird schon hinhauen



Hab das gleiche Gaywicht,hatte vorher ne 350er drin,da war der Sag bei knapp über 20%
Hab mir jetzt ebnfalls ne 300 zugelegt,sollte passen...


----------



## svensson79 (1. März 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Gaywicht,hatte vorher ne 350er drin,da war der Sag bei knapp über 20%
> Hab mir jetzt ebnfalls ne 300 zugelegt,sollte passen...



...so sieht's aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> also absoluter schwachsinn würde ich nicht sagen, bei mir hat sie sich echt bezahlt gemacht.
> da ich die verschiedenen trails miteinander verbinde und großartig protektoren, außer knie und rücken, trag ich nicht...
> ok,den gewichtspunkt der stütze akzeptier ich!


Naja, ich drücke meine Meinung oftmals mit recht drastischen Worten aus  Für mich sehe ich eben keinen Nutzen darin (= "Schwachsinn" in meinen Worten ). Es gibt einige Km von hier einen einzigen Trail, für den ich so ein Teil gut fände, der hat ein Höhenprofil wie ne Achterbahn mit sehr vielen und oft schnellen Wechseln zwischen auf und ab, da zahlt sich sowas aus. Wenn man ohne Protektoren fährt oder die Knischützer einfach an lässt, kann man sich natürlich das Absteigen dann sparen und einfach durchrollen, ok. Aber ich halte eh auch gerne mal an zwischendurch, wie habe ich mal gelesen, nennen das manche... "Gammelbiker" 




kNiRpS schrieb:


> zur feder: dann hoffe ich mal, dass bei mir der SAG auch passt. ich bring nur 60kg nackig auf die waage und hab auch die 300er feder bestellt. naja wird schon hinhauen


Also beim Draufsetzen hat sie sich schon sehr plush angefühlt, darf ja aber auch ruhig recht soft sein, denn im Trailside Tuning Guide steht drin: "Keep in mind that your VIVID is designed to handle bottom out forces. So go ahead, use all of its travel" ...den darf man also durchaus schon mal an den Anschlag ballern  Bin mal gespannt, wie er sich aufm Trail anfühlt 
Und viel Glück fürs Pulvern... bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Bilder!


----------



## Jobi (1. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... "Gammelbiker"



Geil! Bin auch einer!!!

Rock on...


----------



## RaceFace89 (2. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, ich drücke meine Meinung oftmals mit recht drastischen Worten aus  Für mich sehe ich eben keinen Nutzen darin (= "Schwachsinn" in meinen Worten ). Es gibt einige Km von hier einen einzigen Trail, für den ich so ein Teil gut fände, der hat ein Höhenprofil wie ne Achterbahn mit sehr vielen und oft schnellen Wechseln zwischen auf und ab, da zahlt sich sowas aus. Wenn man ohne Protektoren fährt oder die Knischützer einfach an lässt, kann man sich natürlich das Absteigen dann sparen und einfach durchrollen, ok. Aber ich halte eh auch gerne mal an zwischendurch, wie habe ich mal gelesen, nennen das manche... "Gammelbiker"



es sei dir verziehn


----------



## yam13 (2. März 2011)

Mal Bilder von heute Abend.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (3. März 2011)

yam13 schrieb:


> Mal Bilder von heute Abend.


 
Na sehr schön!
Und nach einer halben Ewigkeit sehe ich wieder mal Bar Ends. Danke.
Wie in der guten alten Zeit Anfang der 90er.
Das war Pflichtprogramm. Auch wenn man sich ab und zu am Baum eingefädelt hat und die Dinger gscheit krumm waren nach ner vergeigten Flugphase.


----------



## yam13 (3. März 2011)

Flash_Gordon schrieb:


> Na sehr schön!
> Und nach einer halben Ewigkeit sehe ich wieder mal Bar Ends. Danke.
> Wie in der guten alten Zeit Anfang der 90er.
> Das war Pflichtprogramm. Auch wenn man sich ab und zu am Baum eingefädelt hat und die Dinger gscheit krumm waren nach ner vergeigten Flugphase.



Ich brauch die einfach.
Ich bin der Meinung, zumindest bild ich mir das ein, dass die Bar Ends bergauf einfach besser zum Greifen sind.
Hängen geblieben bin ich noch nie


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (3. März 2011)

Hi,

die Dinger stehen eigentlich zu steil Zumindest auf den beiden Bildern.
Wenn du aber damit klar kommst - dann lass sie
Sollten max. 10 Grad nach oben stehen.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (3. März 2011)

yam13 schrieb:


> ..., dass die Bar Ends bergauf einfach besser zum Greifen sind.


 
Genau dafür waren (sind) die auch da.
Allerdings sind wir früher noch mit der guten und unbeugsamen Tange Big Fork im Wiegetritt die Berge hochgeknallt, da waren die Teile natürlich Gold wert. Und ob Hard- oder Softtail war auch nur ne Frage der Harley-Jungs.
Heute mit massig Federweg bleibt es eher beim gleichmäßig im Sitzen hochkurbeln.


----------



## yam13 (4. März 2011)

Mit dem Unterschied zwischen HT und Fully durfte ich jetzt auch Bekanntschaft machen. Hatte, bzw. habe immer noch, ein HT davor und damit konnte ich schön aus dem Sattel raus Berg auf "steigen"... Mit dem Fully wirste seekrank vor lauter schaukeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (4. März 2011)

mag mal jemand ein am 8.0 präsentieren bitte


----------



## Stefan_78 (4. März 2011)

Modell 2011??


----------



## Bench (5. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> mag mal jemand ein am 8.0 präsentieren bitte



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8000465&postcount=142 ?


----------



## 4Stroke (5. März 2011)

Man sieht es nur noch selten das Torque *ES*. 






14,6kg.


----------



## unot (5. März 2011)

Soeben fertiggestellt:

Nerve F8 RC 9.0


----------



## Kloses (5. März 2011)

Heute Nachmittag, Zwischenstand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (5. März 2011)

das ES ist einfach klasse!


----------



## Bench (5. März 2011)

lade die bilder doch auf nen imagehoster wie abload.de oder bild.me, dann sieht man sie auch


----------



## Kloses (5. März 2011)

ja ja ja, ist halt sch...e wenn man mit dieser ganzen neuen Technik net umgehen kann...


----------



## Bench (5. März 2011)

kein ding, ich helfe doch gerne 
mir wird hier auch viel geholfen, womit ich mich nicht auskenne 

ach, schwarze Gabeln an schwarzen Rahmen sind doch was feines 
und das dezente orange schaut auch supi aus


----------



## Kloses (5. März 2011)

das blöde ist halt nur, das man sich die orangen aluparts in zig Shops zusammensuchen muss


----------



## psyeuder (5. März 2011)

mein einzigartiges 2010er Nerve AM 7.0 in "black forest green":
- oder fährt etwa sonst noch jemand diese kombo?


----------



## LeonF (5. März 2011)

Puuuhh... also neee ich glaub nich, dass das sonst noch jemand hat... ist echt total individuell. Da haste dir beim Aufbau echt Mühe gegeben, oder? 
Mit größtem Aufwand exclusive Teile in exotischen Ländern bestellt...


----------



## OerdiYJ (6. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> mag mal jemand ein am 8.0 präsentieren bitte


 
Hallo Markdierk

Nerve AM 8.0





Nerve XC 6.0 W






Gruß Oerdi


----------



## LeonF (6. März 2011)

Das blau ist einfach nur geil.... 
Schade, dass es kein AM mehr in Petrol Blue gibt.


----------



## Hammy (6. März 2011)

hat schon jemand ein Nerve XC 6 in schwarz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko33 (6. März 2011)

Winterumbau 2010/2011. Basis: Grand Canyon AL 7.0 von 2009.


----------



## Frank1337 (6. März 2011)

Hä? Das ist doch kein Grand Canyon AL?


----------



## heiko33 (6. März 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Hä? Das ist doch kein Grand Canyon AL?




Natürlich nicht. Etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt von mir: Das WAR ein GC. Umgebaut zum Lux MR über'n Winter. Sorry. 

Ursprung war ein GC 7.0 mit XT. Mittlerweile alles XTR bis auf Kurbel. Die kommt aber zeitnah. Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker wurden ausgetauscht gegen Ritchey Carbon WCS.


----------



## Frank1337 (6. März 2011)

Achso,
Habs echt nicht gerafft was gemeint war 

Trotzdem schönes Bike


----------



## heiko33 (6. März 2011)

Frank1337 schrieb:


> Achso,
> Habs echt nicht gerafft was gemeint war
> 
> Trotzdem schönes Bike




Dankeschön


----------



## Metty (6. März 2011)

@Kloses: Die orangenen Nokons sind der Knaller!!!


----------



## Kloses (6. März 2011)

Danke, hatte erst überlegt auf rot zu gehen, aber das währe zu einfach gewesen


----------



## Benjamin71 (7. März 2011)

heiko33 schrieb:


> Winterumbau 2010/2011. Basis: Grand Canyon AL 7.0 von 2009.


 Habe mich extra angemeldet um Dir zu sagen wie schön Dein Rad ist


----------



## heiko33 (7. März 2011)

Benjamin71 schrieb:


> Habe mich extra angemeldet um Dir zu sagen wie schön Dein Rad ist



Sausack!  Aber ohne Deine Hilfe sähe es nicht so aus. Danke für die viele investierte Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2011)

Kloses schrieb:


> das blöde ist halt nur, das man sich die orangen aluparts in zig Shops zusammensuchen muss


Darf man fragen, wo du die Schrauben bezogen hast? Zufällig bei Jäger Motorsport...? Der kräftige Farbton gefällt mir, würde gut an mein Torque passen 

Zu dem Thema eine Frage in die Runde: Was würdet ihr von Sattelklemme, Steuersatz-Abdeckung und Wippe an meinem Torque in orange eloxiert halten? Ich war am Freitag im Canyon Showroom und fand die Teile an den beiden Torques dort extrem sexy  Nur schade, dass es die orangene Canyon Sattelklemme nur in 30,9 gibt  Aber die Wippe müsste ich ja eh extra eloxieren lassen, da fiele das nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Die Decals der Gabel kommen demnächst auch noch passend in orange/silber.

Damit ihr auch wisst, von welchem Bike ich rede...





Gestern am Einstieg zum Uphill Trail auf einer wunderschönen Abendrunde (bis auf die vom nächsten Ort her schallende Fastnachtsmusik :kotz

Die restlichen Impressionen von gestern Abend:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. März 2011)

Servus Smubob,

schickes Torque 

Wie macht sich der Vivid?

Also Sattelklemme, Steuersatzabdeckung, Wippe und vielleicht Lagerabdeckschalen in orange stelle ich mir an deinem Radel sehr schick vor 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Benjamin71 (7. März 2011)

heiko33 schrieb:


> Sausack!  Aber ohne Deine Hilfe sähe es nicht so aus. Danke für die viele investierte Zeit!


 Kein Problem ! Gerne ! Was bauen wir denn auf wenn wir fertig sind ? Fischer soll ja auch sehr schöne Fahrräder bauen


----------



## _Sebo_ (7. März 2011)

@ Smubob
Steuersatz und Klemme käme sicher gut! Wippe wär mir dann wieder zu viel! Wie ist der Vivid? Downhill sicher eine Bank, aber Uphill?!
Gruß Sebo


----------



## Bench (7. März 2011)

zu dem farbton (babyblau???) kann ich mir ein kräftiges orange garnicht vorstellen.

ich finde es zu dem farbton ziemlich schwierig, aber ein kräftoges rosa wäre doch krass. damit würde es auch sicher einzigartig


----------



## han-sch (7. März 2011)

da müsste raw sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (7. März 2011)

Also ich kenn kein torque in babyblau... 
da musst du dich getäuscht haben. Wohl wegen dem Licht...


----------



## Markdierk (7. März 2011)

Danke Oerdi!


----------



## Michael140 (7. März 2011)

Hier mal das Ergebnis meines Winterprojektes. Bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten bin ich jetzt fertig.
Leider bin auch ich zu blöd und kann nur den Link angeben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> schickes Torque
> 
> Wie macht sich der Vivid?





_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Wie ist der Vivid? Downhill sicher eine Bank, aber Uphill?!


Danke 
Der Vivid fühlt sich sehr gut an bisher (war erst die erste, kurze Ausfahrt damit). Er ist recht straff, ob das rein an der Federhärte liegt, werde ich sehen, wenn ich mal ein paar nennenswerte Sprünge damit getestet habe und sehe, wieviel Federweg er ausnutzt. Gestern waren keine "big hits" dabei. Trotzdem arbeitet er super soft (Stahlfeder-Ansprechverhalten eben) und meinem subjektiven Eindruck nach bringt er generell mehr Traktion am Heck. Er sackt im mittleren Federwegsbereich nicht so stark weg wie der Evolver, deshalb fühlt er sich vermutlich auch insgesamt nicht ganz so soft an. Und er taucht daher auch beim Uphill nicht so stark ein wie der Evolver selbst mit komplett geschlossener LS-Druckstufe. Der Rocco Coil im Torque eines Kumpels wippt bergauf ohne TST-wasweissich-Soft-Lockout recht stark, mein Vivid weder spür- noch sichtbar. Also auch bergauf eine spürbare Verbesserung  Die 380g Mehrgewicht ist mir das allemal wert. Er ist auch einfach etwas elastischer/schneller (schwer zu beschreiben...), das ist einerseits das, was ich mit der gefühlt höheren Traktion meinte und man kann sich etwas leichter übers Heck abdrücken, weil der Dämpfer dabei nicht so viel Energie schluckt. Insgesamt kann ich noch sagen, dass er extrem unauffällig arbeitet, fühlt sich alles sehr ausgewogen an. Wenn ich mal ein paar meiner Referenz-Hometrails gefahren bin, kann ich mehr sagen... (2 weitere stehen für morgen auf dem Speiseplan )




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Also Sattelklemme, Steuersatzabdeckung, Wippe und vielleicht Lagerabdeckschalen in orange stelle ich mir an deinem Radel sehr schick vor





_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Steuersatz und Klemme käme sicher gut! Wippe wär mir dann wieder zu viel!


Ich befürchte auch, dass es mit der Wippe zu viel wird. Andererseits hatte das graue 2010er Dropzone auch diese Teile alle orange und sah klasse aus. Mal überlegen, wäre vermutlich eh eher was für nächsten Winter...




Bench schrieb:


> zu dem farbton (babyblau???) kann ich mir ein kräftiges orange garnicht vorstellen.


 Nix babyblau! Das ist raw (Alu "nackig" mit klarem Pulver drüber). Durch den leichten Grünstich des Klarpulvers und den natürlichen Blauschimmer von Alu wirkt das leider oft weniger silber als mir lieb ist.  Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, wie das selfmade-raw von kNiRpS wird...


@ Michael140: Immer wieder schön, zu sehen, dass es hier doch recht viele Leute gibt, die wissen was gut ist, und ihren Torques eine Lyrik spendieren  Nur die weissen Felgen wollen mir an dem Rad so rein gar nicht gefallen 

Um das Bild direkt einzufügen musst du im Album unter dem Bild auf "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" klicken und das, was dann unterhalb in den Feldern angezeigt wird (je nach Größe, die du einfügen willst) kopieren und im Posting einfügen.


----------



## Michael140 (7. März 2011)

Schwarz war mir zu langweilig. Leider muss die Lyrik erst mal wieder eingeschickt werden. Beim anheben des Vorderrades höre ich immer so ein leichtes klacken...


----------



## _Sebo_ (7. März 2011)

Dann berichte mal, wenn du die Karre mal richtig ausgefahren hast! 
cheerz


----------



## Kloses (7. März 2011)

@ `Smubob´ und auch allen Anderen,

ich hab die einige Teile bei Nano-Bike-Parts und einige Weitere bei r²-bike bezogen.
Hab halt gleich die Schaltröllchen, Nokons usw. gleich mit bestellt.

Gruß Alex


----------



## visualex (7. März 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hier mal das Ergebnis meines Winterprojektes. Bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten bin ich jetzt fertig.
> Leider bin auch ich zu blöd und kann nur den Link angeben.



Hi Michael140,

für die Kind Shock gibt es übrigens orange Austauschparts: http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho..._Shock_Remote_I950_Kit_orange_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

gruss
alex


----------



## Barney_1 (8. März 2011)

Hier nochmal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Alpinist...........






[/URL][/IMG]
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## Michael140 (8. März 2011)

Ja, in Gold könnte es passen. Das orange von dem Torque ist leider etwas speziell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. März 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Hier mal das Ergebnis meines Winterprojektes. Bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten bin ich jetzt fertig.
> Leider bin auch ich zu blöd und kann nur den Link angeben.



Schön geworden, Michael.

Was mich nur ein wenig stört, sind die rot eloxierten Teile der Sattelstütze und Bremsen. Bei den ganzen orangenen parts fallen die umso mehr auf.

Welches Modell ist denn deine Basis gewesen?


----------



## Michael140 (8. März 2011)

Das mit der sattelstütze kommt noch. (s.o)
Basis war ein gebrauchter alpinis Rahmen in m.  Sonst ist alles neu. eben hab ich es mal auf meine laborwaage gepackt. 15,30 kg! Jetzt kann der Frühling kommen.


----------



## Michael140 (8. März 2011)

Wenn ich mal Zeit finde, dann mach ich mich mal an die bremsen und versuche mal zu eloxieren.


----------



## Kloses (8. März 2011)

schwarz-orange ist einfach eine hübsche Kombi...


----------



## martin82 (8. März 2011)

mein 2009er alpinezone player


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. März 2011)

Ouh man,... der Ausblick 

Das tolle Rad wird da sehr schnell OT


----------



## kNiRpS (9. März 2011)

so, von mir gibts neuigkeiten. hab meinen rahmen gestern endlich vom beschichter zurückbekommen. schaut guuuut aus  sind zwar n paar kleine macken usw, aber die bekommts sowieso wieder.
bilder sagen aber mehr  (habs mal grob zusammengesteckt. lager usw kommen ende dieser woche noch rein)


----------



## Michael140 (9. März 2011)

Das ist doch mal customstyle! Bin gespannt wie es später aussieht.


----------



## kNiRpS (9. März 2011)

custom -> ja.....scheiß viel arbeit -> auch ja 
mein beschichter hatte vergessen die lagerstellen abzukleben. also durfte ich heute erstmal alles freischleifen -.-
jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen in welcher farbe ich den schriftzug mache. weiß würde zur gabel passen, schwarz zur wippe usw. 
schwere entscheidung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vios (9. März 2011)

Grau ! Wäre zwischen Weiß und Schwarz.


----------



## kNiRpS (9. März 2011)

oder rahmenfarbe aber in matt da durfte ja dann so ungefähr auf dein grau rauslaufen


----------



## vios (9. März 2011)

War nur so ne Idee als Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## xander_v (9. März 2011)

täuscht das oder sieht man da noch einen kleinen schatten von dem fleck?
sonst sieht es ziemlich gut aus.
ich würde für die decal farbe ja blau nehmen, passt aber nicht gut zum dämpfer.
schwarz hebt sich denke ich besser ab und passt besser zur rahmenfarbe.


----------



## Michael140 (9. März 2011)

Ich finde grau auch nicht schlecht. Der Rahmen soll ja wirken und nicht der Aufkleber, oder?


----------



## kNiRpS (9. März 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> täuscht das oder sieht man da noch einen kleinen schatten von dem fleck?
> sonst sieht es ziemlich gut aus.
> ich würde für die decal farbe ja blau nehmen, passt aber nicht gut zum dämpfer.
> schwarz hebt sich denke ich besser ab und passt besser zur rahmenfarbe.



ja der fleck hebt sich noch ganz minimal vom rest ab, ist aber definitv weniger als ich gedacht hatte. wenn der aufkleber dann drauf ist, wirds nicht mehr auffallen, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (9. März 2011)

mit was oder wie hast du das jetzt beschichten lassen?


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. März 2011)

Respekt....sehr gute Arbeit


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. März 2011)

Schick geworden! Gute Arbeit! 
Ich würde keinen Schriftzug mehr kleben! Vllt. "Intense like" einen ans Unterrohr bappen, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. März 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> hab meinen rahmen gestern endlich vom beschichter zurückbekommen.


Sieht auf den Fotos glänzend aus? Wirkt vermutlich nicht so "raw" wie bei matter Beschichtung...? Ich warte mal auf Fotos vom ganzen Bike bei Tageslicht 




kNiRpS schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen in welcher farbe ich den schriftzug mache. weiß würde zur gabel passen, schwarz zur wippe usw.
> schwere entscheidung


Weiß wäre langweilig, schwarz zwar etwas besser aber auch nicht so doll. Hast du sonst noch eine Farbe zu bieten?  Irgendwas kräftiges wäre nicht schlecht (orange wirkt gut auf raw ). Ich denke, chrom käme auch ziemlich cool. Auf silber sehr dezent und clean aber doch irgendwie bling-bling


----------



## kNiRpS (9. März 2011)

@xander: rahmen ist glasperlengestrahlt und dann klarbeschichtet

@smubob: ja is ne glanzbeschichtung. schaut aber auch gut aus. besser ist nur noch gebürstet und mattbeschichtet, aber das ist ewig teuer.
aufkleber muss ich mal schaun. finde den vorschlag von sebo auch ganz gut.
für die farbwahl wird auf jedenfall noch einiges an zeit draufgehn. erstmal zusammenschrauben, dann bild machen und mit photoshop n bisschen rumspielen 
in einer woche gibts mehr zu berichten


----------



## rudi81 (10. März 2011)

Hallo kNiRpS, 

ne scheiß arbeit ist es wirklich, aber glaub mir wenn Du es wieder zusammengebaut hast schaußt Du dir ne Woche lang nicht mehr deine
Frau bzw. Freundin an

Zur Farbe Deiner Aufkleber. was hälst Du denn von _Anthrazit metallic?
_


So und nun zu meiner mehr Monatigen Winterbeschäftigung. (Pedale und KFÜ bitte nicht beachten)














Sorry wegen den Handypics, gescheite Pics einschließlich einer Teileliste folgen am WE (nach den ersten Testfahrten)


----------



## _Sebo_ (10. März 2011)

Was ist das denn bitte für eine KeFü, von den Pedalen mal ganz abgesehen!!! 

Sieht nach Spass aus! Farbkombi der geschlängelten Linie und dem Schriftzug hätte ich in den Worldcup Farben der 40er gewählt... 
Aber da sich über Geschmack ja bekanntlich streiten lässt... 

Die Farbe für den Schriftzug bei Knirps, würde ich abhängig von den Komponenten und Klamotten/Helm machen.

Ab auf den Trail!


----------



## Loods (10. März 2011)

Meine Güte, kommt die Fox auf dem ersten Bild dick rüber!
Sehr schickes Rad, würde ich so auch gern mal fahren bzw. mal gucken dürfen


----------



## rudi81 (10. März 2011)

Die "geschlängelte" Linie ist in Neon Orange und ist ne Siluette einer Abfahrt.
Kommt leider auf den Bildern schlecht rüber, aber am WE mach ich mal Detailfotos.

Die Kettenführung ist ne e-Thirteen LG1, Pedale Fette Schwere CrankBrothers 

Die Fox40 ist wirklich ein Fettes Biest, die sieht nicht nur auf den Bilder so Voluminös aus.
Wie gesagt, hab mich neu verliebt in meinen "Schatz" und die meckert nicht, hat keine widerworte, usw...


----------



## Deleted191060 (10. März 2011)

Nur aus Interesse, welche Rahmengröße hat dein Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi81 (10. März 2011)

ist ne L bei einer Körpergröße von 1,95m


----------



## tommyOO (10. März 2011)

gut ist Geschmackssache mit der Abfahrtslinie,finde schwarz matt und orange nicht so prickelnd. Eher Intense rot mit schwarz gelben Mavic's. Ich lass mein Ltd. in dem Raw.Aber geht doch nix über ne 40erRC2


----------



## LeonF (10. März 2011)

Du, rudi, wenn du deine Crankbrothers 5050 schei$$e und schwer findest und du sie ja deswegen eh nicht mehr brauchst, kannst du sie mir dann schenken? 
Büüütteee!!!


----------



## rudi81 (10. März 2011)

na mal schauen, muss erst mal mein kumpel fragen der braucht auch noch welche.


----------



## LeonF (10. März 2011)

Wie? Du schenkst ohne Witz einfach mal so Crankbrothers 5050 her? Cool!


----------



## MasterAss (10. März 2011)

So, auch mal ein paar Updates von mir. Hab übern Winter ein bischen was verändert.

Mein Nerve ES aus 2008 bzw. was davon noch übrig ist.




Neu sind:
- Sattelstütze
- Pedale
- Reifen vorn
- Bremsen
- Dämpfer

Für meine Frau habe ich auch übern Winter ein neues Bike aufgebaut. Als Basis diente ihr Hardtail. Davon habe ich Laufradsatz, Bremse, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattel übernommen. Neu sind Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer (alter Nerve ESX-Rahmen aus 2007), Gabel Sektor U-Turn 140mm und Schaltung (SLX Komplettgruppe 3x10).


----------



## T!ll (10. März 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Gabel Sektor U-Turn 140mm



gute Wahl, hab im AM jetzt die 150er drin, geht sehr sehr fein


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Wie? Du schenkst ohne Witz einfach mal so Crankbrothers 5050 her? Cool!


Also ich würde die selbst geschenkt nicht wollen...




MasterAss schrieb:


> Mein Nerve ES aus 2008 bzw. was davon noch übrig ist.


Sehr feines Teil!  Der ES Rahmen ist eh viel schöner als alle neueren AM Modelle.
Die Farbe finde ich auch klasse. Aber ein paar dezente Schriftzüge würden für meinen Geschmack noch fehlen. Vielleicht einfach durchsichtig matt? Oder ein dunkles Tannengrün. Und die weißen Zughüllen stören mMn ein Wenig das Gesamtbild (ja, ich bin Weiß-Teil-Hasser )


----------



## Martina H. (12. März 2011)

Heute in Vorfreude auf morgen den Schlamm der letzten Wochen runtergewaschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (12. März 2011)

Hi,

ich will mir ein Canyon Torque Vertridge kaufen. Ich wollte eure Meinung und Erfahrungen gerne erfragen. Will es zum Freeriden einsetzen, Trail surfen und im Bikepark. Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus (wiege mit Ausrüstung ca 120kg)? Wie sieht es mit der Tourentauglichkeit aus bei Rahmen M (weil soll verspielt und abfahrtorientiert sein) bei 189cm mit 87cm Schrittlänge. Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Danke!


----------



## Stefan_78 (12. März 2011)

Hi,
frag mal hier nach :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8101909#post8101909

oder du hast glück und jemand in deiner nähe hat eins :


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8092671#post8092671


----------



## Ralph1993 (13. März 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will mir ein Canyon Torque Vertridge kaufen. Ich wollte eure Meinung und Erfahrungen gerne erfragen. Will es zum Freeriden einsetzen, Trail surfen und im Bikepark. Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus (wiege mit Ausrüstung ca 120kg)? Wie sieht es mit der Tourentauglichkeit aus bei Rahmen M (weil soll verspielt und abfahrtorientiert sein) bei 189cm mit 87cm Schrittlänge. Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Danke!



120kg is hart... ich würde dir zu einem Rahmen in der Größe L raten.


----------



## han-sch (13. März 2011)

das schwarze nerve sieht einfach nur gut aus mit den schwarz glänzenden decals


----------



## christophersch (13. März 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will mir ein Canyon Torque Vertridge kaufen. Ich wollte eure Meinung und Erfahrungen gerne erfragen. Will es zum Freeriden einsetzen, Trail surfen und im Bikepark. Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität aus (wiege mit Ausrüstung ca 120kg)? Wie sieht es mit der Tourentauglichkeit aus bei Rahmen M (weil soll verspielt und abfahrtorientiert sein) bei 189cm mit 87cm Schrittlänge. Irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Danke!



Moin,

Ich weiß nicht, ob das Vertride auf Dauer die Belastungen von 120 Kilo im Bikepark ab kann. Zumal die Dt Laufräder mMn auch Gewichtsbeschränkt sind...
Ich würde eher zu einem Trailflow in L raten. Das ist stabiler, verspielter und dank Hammerschmidt sicherlich auch für ne Tour zu gebrauchen.

Gruß


----------



## Elisio (13. März 2011)

@Marciman

Am Canyon Vertridge sind DT Swiss EX1750 verbaut. Laut Canyon sind diese nur für 110kg zugelassen.


( http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=39&supportcenter_articles_id=141&page=2 )

Desweiteren sind viele Komponenten (z.B. Ritchey Vorbauten, Lenker usw.) ebenfalls nur bis 110kg zugelassen.

Außerdem denke ich auch das ein "M-Rahmen" zu klein für Dich wäre, kompakte Sitzposition hin oder her. L wäre besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (13. März 2011)

Elisio schrieb:


> Vertridge


----------



## rudi81 (13. März 2011)

So wie versprochen hier nochmal ein paar Bilder meiner Winterarbeit.

Rahmen FRX Ltd 2010
Gabel: FOX 40 RC 2 Fit 2010 Black Ltd
Dämpfer: FOX DHX RC4 2010
Sattel: Selle Italia NT1 mit Alcantara-Leder bezogen
Vorbau: Sixpack Splitz Eloxiert in den Farben der Gabelstellknöpfe
Lenker: Sixpack Millenium XL  in schwarz Pulven lassen
Bremse: Avid Code R 2011
Pedale: Canfield Brother Crampon
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant


----------



## Loods (13. März 2011)

Also bis auf Sattel-Material und Vorbau-Farben find ich das Ding echt sehr dufte!


----------



## Suicyclist (14. März 2011)

Beim Alcantara schliess' ich mich an; das mag ich auch nicht.
Aber die unterschiedlichen Lenkerklemmungen find' ich 'ne klasse Idee; genauso wie die Abfahrtslinie!
Alles in allem ein schönes und individuelles Bike!!!


----------



## Bench (14. März 2011)

grade das Alcantara ist doch das genialste an dem Bike 

den verschiedenenfarbigen Vorbau find ich auch nicht toll, aber dann müsste man die farbigen Ringe unten an der Gabel auch gleich wegmachen


----------



## Jobi (14. März 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Heute in Vorfreude auf morgen den Schlamm der letzten Wochen runtergewaschen



Sehr geil! 
Wo kriegt man denn die farbigen Einstellknöpfe für die Fox Gabel her?
Auch haben will!!! 

Rock on... 

Jobi


----------



## Martina H. (14. März 2011)

Danke,



> Wo kriegt man denn die farbigen Einstellknöpfe für die Fox Gabel her?



...abschrauben und zu User Mad-Line schicken...


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. März 2011)

Sehr sehr dezent und im Detail schick!!! 
Was macht eigentlich der Umwerfer Martina?


Das Torque ist auch knorke!
Lasst ihm doch das Alcantara


----------



## Martina H. (14. März 2011)

> Was macht eigentlich der Umwerfer Martina?



Hat leider nicht gepasst (952 war für 48 Zähne, der Abstand war für mein 44er zu groß) 

... ist aber schon wieder weg 

Danke für's Kompliment


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. März 2011)

Das war sogar beim 44er zu gross?? 
Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

Los wird man die Dinger ja sehr unkompliziert.
Mit meinem 985er haben sich alle Probleme aufgelöst.
Vielleicht werde ich mir dafür noch eine CFK Befestigungsplatte fertigen lassen.

Ich denke, wenn ich auch ein Nerve hätte, würde es ähnlich ausschauen 

Adiozz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rudi81 (15. März 2011)

Ich danke euch für eure Meinungen.

Für die Kritiker des Alcantaras, ich hab nen Bekanten der Autosattler ist und mir den Sattel für "umme" gemacht hat. Deswegen kann man das mal mitnehmen, wenn er kaputt ist einfach neu

Martina H. Dein Bike ist der Hammer


----------



## Martina H. (15. März 2011)

Danke


----------



## philipp7586 (15. März 2011)

Zwei Bilder der ersten Frühlingsrunde in Stuttgart...


----------



## christophersch (15. März 2011)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Zwei Bilder der ersten Frühlingsrunde in Stuttgart...



Hast du deinen Lenker gekürzt? Der sieht's so schmal aus...
Schickes Rad!


----------



## philipp7586 (15. März 2011)

Der Lenker ist orginal.
Danke...


----------



## 2slow4U (15. März 2011)

Das Orange der Wippe verträgt sich aber nicht so mit dem grünen Schriftzug, ansonsten schönes Bike...


----------



## T!ll (15. März 2011)

Und warum hast du den Vorderreifen "falsch" herum montiert?
Aber das orange finde ich garnicht so schlimm, schöner Kontrast.


----------



## philipp7586 (15. März 2011)

Der Vorderreifen hat so, meiner Meinung nach, bessere Verzögerungswerte.
Darüber lässt sich aber bestimmt streiten...


----------



## kNiRpS (16. März 2011)

so, radl is fast fertig. fehlen nur noch kurbel und Kette (mir fehlt die passende Nuss für die Tretlagerschalen)
komischerweiße hab ich n minimales spiel im Hinterbau. Ist spürbar wenn man das rad im stand am hauptrahmen anhebt. das muss ich noch fixen.
zweites problem ist mein coil-dämpfer. der hat irgendwie in den gleitbuchsen spiel nach links und rechts. da muss ich mir auch noch was ausdenken. deswegen erstmal das bild mit dem luftdämpfer.







ich bräuchte auch noch eine kurze info zum hinterbau: mich würde interessieren in welcher reihenfolge die schraube, die am hinterbau die kettenstrebe und die obere strebe zusammenhält, verbaut ist. die besteht aus 3 teilen. schraube mit kleinem Imbuskopf, hülse/buchse mit großem imbuskopf und ein plastikring. kann mir jemand sagen wie die angeordet sind, von außen nach innen. wäre super da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ichs richtig in erinnerung hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marciman (16. März 2011)

Hi,

brauch einen ungewöhnlichen Rat von euch:
Ich bin gerade am überlgen, ob ich mir ein Trek Scratch Air oder Torque  Alpinist/Vertridge kaufen soll. Das Haupteinsatzgebiet soll Bergab,  Bikepark sein, aber trotzdem auch noch bergauf fahrbar sein. Leider kann  man die Räder nur auf Beton testen und dies ermöglicht mir nicht das  richtige für mich zufinden.
Was würdet ihr jemanden wie mir empfehlen?
Der Rahmen muss stabil, steif und wendig sein und die Komponenten sinnig zum Einsatzzweck. Das ganze gepaart mit Spaß.

Danke!


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. März 2011)

....wie wäre es den mit dem Trailflow??


----------



## vios (16. März 2011)

jop Trailflow kann ich dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## Ralph1993 (16. März 2011)

jo Trailflow is eher was fürn park als der alpinist. Und du hast dir mitm trailflow auch noch geld gespart. übrigens is das trailflow innerhalb 2 wochen da 

solltest du es in L nehmen ^^


----------



## Jogi (16. März 2011)

Marciman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> brauch einen ungewöhnlichen Rat von euch:
> Ich bin gerade am überlgen, ob ich mir ein Trek Scratch Air oder Torque  Alpinist/Vertridge kaufen soll. Das Haupteinsatzgebiet soll Bergab,  Bikepark sein, aber trotzdem auch noch bergauf fahrbar sein. Leider kann  man die Räder nur auf Beton testen und dies ermöglicht mir nicht das  richtige für mich zufinden.
> ...



wie oft willst denn des noch posten??


----------



## Kloses (16. März 2011)

...zurück zum Thema!

Das Bike sieht schon klasse aus 

Ein Canynon-Schriftzug in reinem Weiß würde sich bestimmt nicht schlecht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephir (16. März 2011)

Einstandsbild, neues Bike und altes Bike. Das yellowstone fährt jetzt n Kumpel.

Zur Qualität: Augenkrebs, aber gern geschehn.


----------



## Jedisonic (16. März 2011)




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2011)

@ kNiRpS: der Rahmen gefällt!  Nur die weißen Parts finde ich  "schade"...




Jogi schrieb:


> wie oft willst denn des noch posten??


So lange, bis er kapiert hat, dass er sich einfach mal selbst informieren soll und das, was er fragt hauptsächlich Geschmacksache ist...


----------



## Jedisonic (17. März 2011)

@`Smubob´: habe schon die weißen Teile wie Griffe und Sattel, die von Canyon geliefert wurden, getauscht. Aber der Herstellerbeschriftungen wegen noch weiter durchtauschen, also ich weiß nicht.... ;-)


----------



## Maracuja10 (17. März 2011)

@ mephir Das 6.0er gefällt mir in dem Blau richtig gut


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2011)

Jedisonic schrieb:


> @`Smubob´: habe schon die weißen Teile wie Griffe und Sattel, die von Canyon geliefert wurden, getauscht. Aber der Herstellerbeschriftungen wegen noch weiter durchtauschen, also ich weiß nicht.... ;-)


Das ist sehr löblich!  Aber schau dir meinen Post nochmal an, ich meinte nicht dein Bike...


----------



## Jedisonic (17. März 2011)

@Smubob: alles klar, jetzt habe ich es.


----------



## kNiRpS (17. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ kNiRpS: der Rahmen gefällt!  Nur die weißen Parts finde ich  "schade"...



die weißen part waren noch orginal und haben zur restfarbe gepasst. bei gelegenheit werden die aber abgesehn von der gabel und bremse getauscht.
dann bleibt zwar nur noch der sattel und die klemmen der griffe übrig, aber egal 

das spiel im hinterbau hab ich jetzt auch lokalisieren können. das bushing im coildämpfer is ziemlich fertig und die buchse sitzt nicht mehr besonders gut  dämpfer wird aber trotzdem noch so getestet


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> die weißen part waren noch orginal und haben zur restfarbe gepasst.


Schon klar, ich weiß ja noch, wie es aussah. Du musst dich auch nicht dafür schämen, meine Abneigung gegen weiße Bikeparts ist schon fast krankhaft, das ist mir bewusst


----------



## _Sebo_ (18. März 2011)

Rahmen, Gabel und Felgen gecleant! 
Sorry für die schlechte Quali....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (19. März 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Rahmen, Gabel und Felgen gecleant!
> Sorry für die schlechte Quali....



Sehr geil! 

Wie haste denn die Decals vom Rahmen runtergekriegt?
Da gibt's ja die abenteuerlichsten Methoden.
Hab auch schon angefangen rumzuexperimentieren, aber will noch nicht richtig klappen.


Rock on...


----------



## _Sebo_ (19. März 2011)

Aceton, Haushaltsschwamm und viel Geduld!
Ist echt viel Arbeit...!


----------



## ISPCC83 (19. März 2011)

mephir schrieb:


> Einstandsbild, neues Bike und altes Bike. Das yellowstone fährt jetzt n Kumpel.
> 
> Zur Qualität: Augenkrebs, aber gern geschehn.



Can you post ou send me more photos from the Canyon Grand Canyon AL 6.0 Petrol Blue Metalic?

Tanks from Portugal


----------



## RaceFace89 (19. März 2011)

heute das klasse wetter genutzt und eine große runde gedreht


----------



## tiss79 (19. März 2011)

mephir schrieb:


> Einstandsbild, neues Bike und altes Bike. Das yellowstone fährt jetzt n Kumpel.
> 
> Zur Qualität: Augenkrebs, aber gern geschehn.



Ist das evtl. der Fürther Stadtwald?


----------



## BanDog (19. März 2011)

Hier mein Canyon Torque Trailflow in L und Top Zustand(original) und zum Verkauf wen´s Interressiert bei ebay Artikelnummer:320671178954 Grüsse


----------



## Matzell (19. März 2011)

jemand interesse an decals ? 



einfach PN


----------



## mr.trailbanger (19. März 2011)

Hier mal mein old school canyon!


----------



## fuschnick (20. März 2011)

mi gefällts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (20. März 2011)

ist das Bike von Trailbanger eigentlich con Canyon.com oder Canyon.ch?!

Wenn ich den Schriftzug so beachte, sieht es aus, wie das Schweizer Canyon oder ist das nur ein "alter" Schriftzug?


----------



## Humito (20. März 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> ist das Bike von Trailbanger eigentlich con Canyon.com oder Canyon.ch?!
> 
> Wenn ich den Schriftzug so beachte, sieht es aus, wie das Schweizer Canyon oder ist das nur ein "alter" Schriftzug?



Das ist der alte Canyon Schriftzug. 
Wusste gar nicht das die Schweizer auch Canyon als Radmarke haben


----------



## TheBrad (20. März 2011)

2011er Nerve XC, daher noch ziemlich original


----------



## Suicyclist (20. März 2011)

Heute nochmal kurzentschlossen für 5 Stunden unterwegs gewesen:









Fazit: Ein FRX will nicht wirklich gerne bergauf bewegt werden. Wenn man es ihm aber doch mal antun möchte, ist eine Hammerschmidt Gold wert! 
Die Investition hat sich wirklich gelohnt; ebenso wie die Reverb, die ich heute das erste Mal probegefahren habe: ein geiles Spielzeug!

Alles in allem bin ich echt glücklich mit dem neuen Bike und den von mir zusätzlich verbauten Parts, aaaber: Das Ding gehört definitiv in den Park!
...und da kommt es auch bald hin!!!


----------



## christophersch (20. März 2011)

sieht gut aus! 
und die Boxxer wirkt auch nicht so kurz wie auf den Canyon Bildern...

Gruß


----------



## Suicyclist (20. März 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> sieht gut aus!
> und die Boxxer wirkt auch nicht so kurz wie auf den Canyon Bildern...
> 
> Gruß



Die relative Kürze der Boxxer gleicht die stark gekröpfte obere Gabelbrücke wohl wieder aus!
Insgesamt würde ich das Bike als "kompakt" bezeichenen und kann nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, dass es oft als DHler tituliert wird. Für mich bleibt es ein Freerider (, ob jetzt mit Doppelbrücke oder ohne). "Hardcore-Freerider" hab' ich im Zusammenhang mit dem FRX mal gelesen und ich denke, das trifft es vielleicht noch am besten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (20. März 2011)

..seh ich auch so! Ich wollte auch nie ein Downhill Bike haben. Mir kam es von vornherein auf die Wendigkeit und Verspieltheit des Frx an und ich bin nach wie vor davon begeistert! schließlich heißt es ja auch: F R eeride eXtreme ;-)
Grüße aus HH

Christopher


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Insgesamt würde ich das Bike als "kompakt" bezeichenen und kann nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, dass es oft als DHler tituliert wird.


Wird es? Normal schreibt eigentlich jeder, der es auch schon gefahren ist, dass es das eben nicht ist...


----------



## Suicyclist (21. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wird es? Normal schreibt eigentlich jeder, der es auch schon gefahren ist, dass es das eben nicht ist...



Richtig; seh' ich genauso. Trotzdessen taucht es immer wieder in DH-"Kaufentscheidungsanfragen" auf und wird mit Rädern verglichen, deren Ausrichtung wesentlich DH-lastiger ist. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass viele Leute einfach der Meinung sind, Bikes mit Doppelbrücke müssten zwangsläufig DHler sein...

"Suche fettes Downhillbike. Darf aber nicht mehr als 2000 kosten. Soll ich mir jetzt 'n YT Tues DH oder'n Torque FRX kaufen???"


----------



## Deftone66 (21. März 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin neu hier und will mir gerne eine 2011er Nerve AM 8.0 zulegen.
Kann vl. jemand Fotos von dem Bike posten.
Wäre toll wenn vl. jemand das grüne reinstellen könnte, glänzt das in Natura auch soviel wie auf der Canyon HP.  

greets 
Deftone


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass viele Leute einfach der Meinung sind, Bikes mit Doppelbrücke müssten zwangsläufig DHler sein...
> 
> "Suche fettes Downhillbike. Darf aber nicht mehr als 2000 kosten. Soll ich mir jetzt 'n YT Tues DH oder'n Torque FRX kaufen???"


Ok, bei den Leuten, denen du glaubhaft einen Elefanten für ein Mofa vormachen kannst, mag das zutreffen 


@ Deftone: klicke mal auf "Thread durchsuchen", da müsstest du mindestens 1 oder 2 finden.


----------



## kudi82 (21. März 2011)

Deftone66 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich bin neu hier und will mir gerne eine 2011er Nerve AM 8.0 zulegen.
> Kann vl. jemand Fotos von dem Bike posten.
> ...



Hier 2 Bilder von meinem Nerve Am in Black Forest. Farbe wirkt eher dunkler als auf der homepage aber auf jeden sehr geil!


----------



## xTr3Me (21. März 2011)

Nerve AM 6.0 von 2010:


----------



## Eisbein (21. März 2011)

Gestern eingetroffen 

Nur harmoniert die Gabel noch nicht so mit dem Dämpfer wie ich das will!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Gestern eingetroffen
> 
> Nur harmoniert die Gabel noch nicht so mit dem Dämpfer wie ich das will!



Wäre auch erstaunlich, wenn das SO harmonisch wär....


----------



## Jobi (22. März 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Gestern eingetroffen
> 
> Nur harmoniert die Gabel noch nicht so mit dem Dämpfer wie ich das will!



Klaro, hat's bei mir auch nie.
Mein Tip: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495943
Du brauchst nen neuen Dämpfer! Der Monarch taugt echt gar nix!
Hab jetzt nen Roco Air drin, uns das sind Welten.
Und wenn Du schon dabei bist, nen kürzeren Vorbau brauchst auch!
Die Dinger sind in Serie viel zu lang.

Ansonsten, viel Spaß mit dem Teil! Den kann man echt haben! 

Rock on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (22. März 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Gestern eingetroffen
> 
> Nur harmoniert die Gabel noch nicht so mit dem Dämpfer wie ich das will!



neu?!
Mit unterschiedlichen Bremsscheiben?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2011)

Edit: ist tatsächlich ein FR...na aber da darf dann echt kein Monarch rein und die FOX sieht auch so kurz aus, da muss wenigstens ein Spacer unter den Gabelkonus.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Edit: ist tatsächlich ein FR...na aber da darf dann echt kein Monarch rein und die FOX sieht auch so kurz aus, da muss wenigstens ein Spacer unter den Gabelkonus.


Nee, ist ein ES  Dass da kein Monarch drin sein sollte stimmt aber. Und Spacer UNTER den Konus???


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2011)

Hatte doch der slovenische Kollege ausführlich beschrieben, wie er das gemacht hat (fand ich aber auch schwachsinnig).


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ... schwachsinnig ...


Eben!  Aber war das nicht eine extra hoch bauende Schale fürs untere Steuersatz-Lager...? 
Ich habe mir schon gut überlegt, was ich an meiner Lyrik gemacht habe  Mehr Federweg als 160 brauche ich persönlich eh nicht.


----------



## Napoli94 (22. März 2011)

Kleines Update neue Gabel


----------



## Rhenanier (22. März 2011)

noch eine Idee am Computer, Feedback ist sehr erwünscht.


----------



## Suicyclist (22. März 2011)

Rhenanier schrieb:


> Feedback ist sehr erwünscht.



Sicher???

Also mal ganz ehrlich: 
Asiatische Schriftzeichen rangieren vom Coolness-Faktor irgendwo zwischen Delfinen und Einhörnern!


----------



## Markdierk (22. März 2011)

immerhin, wenn er es mal irgendwo parkt, vergisst wo es war und es jemand andres findet, kann er das bike an ihn zurückgeben 

würde sowas auch nicht aufn rahmen machen, vor und nachname gleich 2 mal ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (22. März 2011)

also ich hab  Stefan A+  relativ klein drauf stehen ...da ich weder Delfine noch Sternchen hatte


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2011)

Rhenanier schrieb:


> noch eine Idee am Computer, Feedback ist sehr erwünscht.


 *schnarch*




Suicyclist schrieb:


> Asiatische Schriftzeichen rangieren vom Coolness-Faktor irgendwo zwischen Delfinen und Einhörnern!


Oder zwischen Tribals und Stacheldraht 


@ Rhenanier: Im Ernst... wenns DIR gefällt, mach es. Wenn du damit anderen gefallen willst, lass es lieber sein 


EDIT: wegen Namen: Ich hatte mal (fürs Straßenrad) vor "V. Nachname" [kleine Deutschlandflagge] aufs Oberrohr zu kleben, in Rallye-Manier


----------



## Suicyclist (22. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> wegen Namen: Ich hatte mal (fürs Straßenrad) vor "V. Nachname" [kleine Deutschlandflagge] aufs Oberrohr zu kleben, in Rallye-Manier



Das wollt ich mir auch nochunbedingt auf den Helm machen.
Dann aber auf jeden Fall mit Blutgruppe, wie Stefan78 !!!


----------



## Rhenanier (22. März 2011)

Danke für das Feedback!
Die Schriftzeichen sollen nicht einfach so wegen der Schriftzeichen per se stehen. Ein bike ist auch nicht gleich ein (fragwürdiges) Tattoo (hierzulande schreibt sich ja auch keiner das Wort "Liebe" auf den Arm). Wär nur schön wenn das Design noch einen Sinn macht, der nicht rein optisch ist. Bin noch auf Ideensuche.


----------



## Suicyclist (22. März 2011)

Ich steh zwar mehr auf Skulls & Flames und Oldskoolkram, aber Deinen anderen Entwurf (aus dem "Pinstriping-Thread") mit dem floralen Dekor fand' ich wirklich garnicht schlecht.
War zwar mehr was für Mädchen oder die CSD-Parade aber gab ein stimmiges Gesamtbild und wäre mMn sogar in der Form verkäuflich!


----------



## Rhenanier (22. März 2011)

Suicyclist schrieb:


> War zwar mehr was für Mädchen oder die CSD-Parade



Ist es auch, wobei es für die CSD-Besucher wohl eine andere Version des gc braucht ;-)
Bei dem schwarzen muss ich eingestehen, dass ich noch wenig Ideen hab. Wenn mir was gutes einfällt poste ich es mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paco73 (23. März 2011)

Hier mein 2010er Grand Canyon AL. 10,75 kg so wie es auf dem Bild ist. Ist Grösse L.


----------



## aelx (24. März 2011)

Dann zeig ich auch mal mein 2009er Nerve AM her, hab leider gerade kein Foto gefunden wo es alleine steht.


----------



## Suicyclist (24. März 2011)

Auch wenn historisch nicht ganz unvorbelastet, ist Schwarz/Weiß/Rot mMn noch immer eine der klassischsten, edelsten und coolsten Farbkombinationen!
Und wenn die Hauptfarbe fröhlich-sonniges Mattschwarz ist, ist es Rock'n'Roll !


----------



## yam13 (24. März 2011)

Find meine Kombi vom 2011er XC 7 in grün-weiß auch super. Wie der SV Werder Bremen


----------



## Frank1337 (24. März 2011)

yam13 schrieb:


> Find meine Kombi vom 2011er XC 7 in grün-weiß auch super. Wie der SV Werder Bremen



Nur das dein XC nicht zweitklassig ist


----------



## Markdierk (25. März 2011)

:d:d


----------



## yam13 (25. März 2011)

Haja, Bremen kommt auch wieder 

Und jetzt bin ich mal biken...

Euch noch viel Spaß beim Schaffen, in de Uni oder Schule oder bei sonst was


----------



## k.racho (26. März 2011)

Hi Micha, - hast Du noch mehr Fotos vom Nerve XC 9.0 SL - war im Showroom,

beim Ausstellungs-Bike schaut die Farbe auf dem Rahmen komplett anders aus (grasgrün)
und nicht wir der Farbton auf den Felgen, urgent, brauche ein paar Fotos..... ist Dein Teil noch original, oder irgendwie verändert (nur die Farben) ???

Danke und Gruß. Thom


----------



## varadero (26. März 2011)

meins fährt immer noch, und das seit 2003:


----------



## MasterAss (28. März 2011)

aelx schrieb:


> Dann zeig ich auch mal mein 2009er Nerve AM her, hab leider gerade kein Foto gefunden wo es alleine steht.



Wo ist das, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBua (28. März 2011)

*Kann bitte jemand ein Pic vom Grand Canyon AL 9.0 in conker brown posten?? 
*


----------



## We the People (28. März 2011)

hier mal mein Canyon GC AL 6.0


----------



## Maracuja10 (28. März 2011)

Super getunt 

PS. Was wiegt das Rad aktuell?


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. März 2011)

Ganz schick 

Lockout durch Hebel ersetzen?
Bremsausgleichbehälterkappen lackieren oder durch CFK tauschen?

Kannst du mit dem Needle in der Position problemlos fahren?
Musste die Nase noch etwas senken, damit er mir nichts abdrückt. Dann wars perfekt


----------



## We the People (28. März 2011)

ich hab den Lockouthebel vom Lenker entfernt, muss ich evtl noch umbauen (hat wer ein Tipp wo ich das Umbaukit finde/bekomme) Bremsausgleichbehälterkappen bleiben erstmal rot^^

Needle muss noch richtig eingestellt werden, aber zur Zeit kann ich noch nicht in die Pedale tretten, Kreuzbandanriss aber ich hoffe das es bald aufs Rad geht

Gewicht kein Plan xD, mit Personenwaage ist Messergebnis ungenau und andere Waage besitze ich nicht, aber ich schätze um die 10kg


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. März 2011)

Hebel ist total easy!
Nur bei der Reba SL bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher welcher das ist.

Innen muss einfach nur die Rückstellfeder entfernt werden.
Dazu die MotionControl mit ner 24ger Nuss demontieren.
Und dann in entgegengesetzter Richtung, da Linksgewinde, die MotionControl öffnen.
Dann die Feder aushaken und wieder RICHTIG! zusammen setzen.

Oben muss dann halt nur der Hebel montiert werden. FERTIG

Sollte so ausschauen:


----------



## bastey. (28. März 2011)

Mein kleines, auf hochglanz poliert. 

Zum Abschluss dieses nochmal in Action


Hoffe, es gefällt.

Greeeeeeetz


----------



## Jedisonic (29. März 2011)

Klar gefällt's! Nettes Filmchen und anständige Musik, top!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. März 2011)

Da ich es in letzter Zeit irgendwie nicht schaffe, mal wieder ein bewegtes Bild von mir in den Kasten zu kriegen, zumindest mal ein kleines Bike-Poser-Bild von einem Zwischenstop der Tour am Sonntag 






Und hier nochmal in groß - die neuen, farblich passenden Decals für die Lyrik (leuchten in echt nicht so )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi23 (29. März 2011)

sehr schick


----------



## Brinsen (29. März 2011)

Jetzt nur noch ne Orangene Wippe rein ^^


----------



## RaceFace89 (29. März 2011)

sehr sehr schick 
fährst du den lenker ungekürzt?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. März 2011)

Sehr schön mit den neuen Decals, smubob 

Meine Schaltungsleitung werde ich wohl auch mal links ums Steuerrohr legen. Der enge Radius ist nicht so das Wahre.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MCS78 (29. März 2011)

Mein neuer Begleiter ist heute gekommen!


----------



## Jobi (30. März 2011)

Naja. Das tut meine Netzhaut schon ziemlich strapazieren.
Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker unterschiedlich! Sonst würden ja alle das gleiche Bike wie ich fahren!

Rockt on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben14 (31. März 2011)

Das wäre mein neues Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL


----------



## christophersch (31. März 2011)

ben14 schrieb:


> Das wäre mein neues Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL



verdammt geil! Ich will auch ein GC.. ;-(

Nun brauchst du nur noch einen 720er Lenker, nen Strummelvorbau, Kefü + 1Kettenblatt und du hast nen richtig stylisches 4X Bike ;-) !!!


----------



## Flink (31. März 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> sehr sehr schick
> fährst du den lenker ungekürzt?



ich hatte den mal ungekürzt und fand den etwas zu breit bei meinem s rahmen! hatte jetzt mal überlegt etwas in richtung 730 oder 740 zu testen. 

wie gefällt dir der lenker vom rise? ich komme im moment etwas besser klar wenn er über 20mm hat...


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. April 2011)

Gestern in Koblenz abgeholt!
















Rahmengröße M, Gewicht liegt mit Originalausstattung zwischen 14,4 und 14,6 (ich habe leider nur eine digitale Personenwaage, sie sprang beim mehrmaligen Wiegen zwischen diesen Werten).

Viel verändern möchte ich erst mal nicht. Natürlich kommt bald ein ordentlicher Sattel drauf und zum Geburtstag im Sommer gibt es eine Reverb. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen Sattel in grau oder schwarz für enduro- und freeridelastige Touren?


----------



## ohschda (1. April 2011)

Hab den Selle Italia SLR XP. Den find ich klasse. Ist leicht und bequem.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. April 2011)

Freut mich, dass euch die Decals auch gefallen.  Ich finde auch, das ist eine Kleinigkeit mit großer Wirkung.



Brinsen schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch ne Orangene Wippe rein ^^


Ich habe ja schon überlegt, ob ich Wippe und Sattelklemme orange eloxieren lasse und bei Gelegenheit den  Steuersatz gegen den neuen tausche, den es auch mit orangender Kappe gibt. Aber ich bin mir noch unschlüssig, ob das nicht zu viel ist...




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> fährst du den lenker ungekürzt?


Ja, Lenker ist ungekürzt. Zum touren müsste er nicht unbedingt so breit sein, aber gerade wenn es in den Bikepark geht, will ich den in Anliegern oder auf verblocktem Terrain nicht mehr missen  Ich saß am WE auf dem Torque meines Kumpels mit 68er Lenker - könnte ich nicht mehr fahren! Geht echt gar nicht mehr, wenn man mal etwas breiteres gewöhnt ist. Musste deshalb auch den Lenker am Hardtail tauschen, weil der Umstieg immer zu krass war (jetzt 74cm).




Flink schrieb:


> wie gefällt dir der lenker vom rise? ich komme im moment etwas besser klar wenn er über 20mm hat...


Den Rise finde ich perfekt. Hatte vorher den DH Race mit 1,5" Rise und das war auch ein Grund, warum ich den getauscht habe. Anfangs mit der 160er Gabel ging es noch, aber jetzt mit der 180er wäre mir damit die Front zu hoch.




Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Meine Schaltungsleitung werde ich wohl auch mal links ums Steuerrohr legen. Der enge Radius ist nicht so das Wahre.


Kann ich nur jedem dringend empfehlen! Mir ist trotz des breiteren Lenkers bei den gleichen Aussenhüllen nach wenigen Monaten die Endkappe der Hülle gebrochen...! Ich werde wohl noch die Leitung der hinteren Bremse und die Schaltzughülle mit 1-2 Kabelbindern zusammenheften.




BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für einen Sattel in grau oder schwarz für enduro- und freeridelastige Touren?


Ich bin mit meinem SLR T1 sehr zufrieden. Fahre ich seit ne ganzen Weile auf Hardtail wie auch Fully und mein Hintern hat sich nie beschwert


----------



## Jobi (1. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Gestern in Koblenz abgeholt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!  Viel Spaß damit!
Aber mach mal den Plastik-Rotz an der Kassette weg, das geht ja gar nicht!
Dass die sowas verbauen! 

Rock on ...


----------



## greg12 (1. April 2011)

was ist aus der easton ec70 sattelstütze geworden??habn die einfach eine billige iridium rangebaut, oder gibts dafür eine logische erklärung??


----------



## Stefan_78 (1. April 2011)

@BikeMike78 ...schönes Bike

ich fahre auf meinem Nerve AM den Selle Italia Flite Max Gel Flow ...oder hätte noch nen Selle Italia NT1 in Weiss


----------



## Komodo3000 (1. April 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> was ist aus der easton ec70 sattelstütze geworden??habn die einfach eine billige iridium rangebaut, oder gibts dafür eine logische erklärung??



Bei der Easton Stütze gab es Lieferschwierigkeiten. Sie wird nachgeliefert und man kann dann beide Stützen behalten. 

Falls jemand übrigens meine Easton kaufen möchte, bitte Angebote per PM. Ich hole mir eh ne Reverb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (1. April 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Aber mach mal den Plastik-Rotz an der Kassette weg, das geht ja gar nicht!



Da hast Du sowas von recht! Ich komme momentan nur vor lauter Fahren einfach nicht dazu... 

Übrigens danke für die Sattel-Empfehlungen. Mal sehen, was es letztendlich wird.


----------



## thomas.wnklr (1. April 2011)

Mein Alpinist, schwarz - L, ist heute auch angekommen. Alles TOP 

Selbe Mitteilung betr. Easton Sattelstütze -> wird nachgeliefert.
Bei mir ist jedoch anstatt der Atlas FR Kurbel die Race Face Sixc AM Carbon verbaut.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (1. April 2011)

du fÃ¤hrst an deinem Rad eine Carbon Kurbelgarnitur fÃ¼r 500â¬?!? Ich sterbe.


----------



## thomas.wnklr (1. April 2011)

Vll sollte ich erwähnen, dass Canyon die anstatt der Atlas FR verbaut hat .. nicht ich.


----------



## han-sch (1. April 2011)

ich würd die verkaufen ..


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. April 2011)

thomas.wnklr schrieb:


> Bei mir ist jedoch anstatt der Atlas FR Kurbel die Race Face Sixc AM Carbon verbaut.



Als der Verkäufer mein Rad holte, sagte er zu mir: "Eines der letzten Bikes mit RF Kurbeln." Die nächsten Alpinisten hätten gleichwertigen Ersatz dran. 
Das nenne ich doch echt mal einen guten Deal und guten Service von Canyon! 

Vieeel Spaß mit Deinem Bike.


----------



## niemand66 (3. April 2011)

Allgäu bei bestem Wetter.


----------



## Rincewind61 (3. April 2011)

Hi Community,

bin neu hier.
Habe hier schon viel gelesen und mich nun auch angemeldet.

Und hier ist mein Bike, GC AL 7.0 (2011er). Da wars noch "jungfräulich"


----------



## Rincewind61 (3. April 2011)

Und noch eins von der anderen Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steve122 (3. April 2011)

Hallo bin auch neu hier und MikeBike78 hat mich vor 2 Monaten mit den Produkten von Canyon angefixt. Bin jetzt seit knapp 1,5 Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines Nerve XC 5.0 2010er Modell. 
Da es sich um ein Bike aus dem Outlet Store handelt, sind andere Komponenten verbaut als in dem aktuellen 2011 Modell.

Gabel ist anstelle der Recon Gold eine Reba SL, der Dämpfer ein Fox Float RP23 und das Schaltwerk und die Schaltgriffe ist von SRAM (X9).

Ein wirklich fantastisches Mountainbike!


----------



## Caspar720 (4. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Als der Verkäufer mein Rad holte, sagte er zu mir: "Eines der letzten Bikes mit RF Kurbeln." Die nächsten Alpinisten hätten gleichwertigen Ersatz dran.
> Das nenne ich doch echt mal einen guten Deal und guten Service von Canyon!
> 
> Vieeel Spaß mit Deinem Bike.



Heute kam mein Alpinist und ich hab auch noch die Carbonkurbel dran, hab ich wohl auch noch Glück gehabt.  Bei mir wird ebenfalls die Sattelstütze nachgeliefert. 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ich glaube bei mir ist der Gabelspacer nicht vorhanden, denn meine Gabel hat knappe 180mm. Wenn man genau misst 179mm. Da wurde mir gleich mal Arbeit erspart 

Jetzt wird erstmal Setup eingestellt!


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. April 2011)

Samstag war der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad dran - heute der erste Ausritt im Siebengebirge: 
















Uphill geht das Bike überraschend gut. Ich brauche die Absenkfunktion eigentlich nur, um bequemer zu sitzen. Das Vorderrad steigt nur bei wirklich heftigen Rampen, bei denen mir das mit meinem Hardtail aber wahrscheinlich auch passiert wäre. Bergab... ein Traum!

Die Talas hat noch ein sehr hohes Losbrechmoment. Ich werde wohl die Tage mal nachschmieren müssen. Es fühlt sich so an, als ob die Schaumstoffringe trocken wären. Ich habe mal probehalber Brunox Gabeldeo drauf gesprüht (jaja, soll man eigentlich nicht) - ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Aber leider nur für 2 Stunden, bis die Plörre weggewischt ist. 

Einen dicken Lackplatzer habe ich leider auch schon auf der Rückseite des Sitzrohres. Das ärgert mich schon ziemlich. Hätte mir vom Lack mehr erwartet.

Dennoch bereue ich unterm Strich den Kauf keineswegs und freue mich über jede Stunde, die ich auf dem Bike verbringen kann.


----------



## fkal (5. April 2011)

knallen die jetzt bei jedem Neurad diesen Plastikschutz am Hinterrad drauf?


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. April 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> knallen die jetzt bei jedem Neurad diesen Plastikschutz am Hinterrad drauf?


ja!


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Samstag war der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad dran - heute der erste Ausritt im Siebengebirge:
> 
> Uphill geht das Bike überraschend gut. Ich brauche die Absenkfunktion eigentlich nur, um bequemer zu sitzen. Das Vorderrad steigt nur bei wirklich heftigen Rampen, bei denen mir das mit meinem Hardtail aber wahrscheinlich auch passiert wäre. Bergab... ein Traum!
> 
> ...




bitte mal ein foto machen vom lackplatzer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (5. April 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> bitte mal ein foto machen vom lackplatzer!



Unschön sowas. Vor allem, wenn es bei der zweiten Ausfahrt passiert. Was würdet Ihr tun? Versuchen zu reklamieren, ausbessern (vielleicht sogar mal bei einer Smart Repair Werkstatt fragen?), Sticker drauf, einfach so lassen?
Mir ist schon klar, dass da noch einiges an Kratzern dazu kommen wird, aber hier springt die oberste Lackschicht ja förmlich auf und wahnsinnig heftige Sachen bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren. Muss sich wohl ein Stein im Hinterrad verfangen haben, der dann an diese Stelle geschleudert wurde:


----------



## Cortezsi (5. April 2011)

Hmm, so schlimm find ich den Abplatzer jetzt nicht.
Mei, das Rad ist eben im Gebrauch.


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2011)

Knallt da vielleicht der Umwerfer dagegen, sieht so nah aus.


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. April 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Knallt da vielleicht der Umwerfer dagegen, sieht so nah aus.



Hab mal die Luft fast völlig aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und komplett eingefedert. Zwischen Rahmen und Umwerfer sind noch einige mm Platz.


----------



## IronDust (5. April 2011)

sieht für mich iwie so aus dass da der Rahmen (lack) die Spannungen die beim Fahren entstehen net verarbeiten kann. Weil die so lang gezogen sind (nur oben nach unten in dem Bereich) wenn nen Steinchen dagegen geflogen wär wär der Riss doch gleichmäßig in alle Richtungen? Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2011)

Ja, ich glaube, da irrst du dich.


----------



## IronDust (5. April 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja, ich glaube, da irrst du dich.



alles klar


----------



## Murph (5. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Die Talas hat noch ein sehr hohes Losbrechmoment. Ich werde wohl die Tage mal nachschmieren müssen. Es fühlt sich so an, als ob die Schaumstoffringe trocken wären. Ich habe mal probehalber Brunox Gabeldeo drauf gesprüht (jaja, soll man eigentlich nicht) - ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Aber leider nur für 2 Stunden, bis die Plörre weggewischt ist.


 

Stell mal das Rad über Nacht auf den Kopf,dann werden die Schaumstoffringe in der Gabel schön mit Öl getränkt.

Wegen Lackabplatzer......
lass es,das Rad ist zum benutzen da und nicht zum putzen

hehe,hört beides mit ..utzen auf


----------



## visualex (5. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Unschön sowas. Vor allem, wenn es bei der zweiten Ausfahrt passiert. Was würdet Ihr tun? Versuchen zu reklamieren, ausbessern (vielleicht sogar mal bei einer Smart Repair Werkstatt fragen?), Sticker drauf, einfach so lassen?
> Mir ist schon klar, dass da noch einiges an Kratzern dazu kommen wird, aber hier springt die oberste Lackschicht ja förmlich auf und wahnsinnig heftige Sachen bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren. Muss sich wohl ein Stein im Hinterrad verfangen haben, der dann an diese Stelle geschleudert wurde:



Ich sehe das ganz klar als Verarbeitungsmangel. Wenn ein Stein dagegengedonnert ist, kann man einen Kratzer bzw. ein Stück blankes Alu erwarten. Aber dass sich drumherum die Lackschicht lößt ist in meinen Augen nicht akzeptabel. Wenn ich es auf den Fotos richtig deute, dann kannst du ja jetzt denn Klarlack mit dem Fingernagel abpiddeln. Meine Räder haben auch schon einige dickere Macken abbekommen, aber so ein Ausfransen ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Ich würde mal mit Canyon reden.


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. April 2011)

Also einfach mal mit Canyon in verbindung gehen. was die dazu sagen. Und sonst vlt. mit bootslack drüber gehen um es zu versiegeln. Nicht das da irgendein scheiß dann rein kommt und es direkt den rahmen angreift. 

Bitte halt uns auf den laufendem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2011)

Hundeschei** oder was?
Ihr habt manchmal Probleme, Lackabplatzer sind doch völlig normal, zwar nicht in diesen Dimensionen, aber Canyon hatte schon immer schlechte Lackqualität.
Aber Grundsätzlich passiert doch immer was, wenn Steine dagegen scheppern oder das bike mal weggeworfen wird.


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. April 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hundeschei** oder was?
> Ihr habt manchmal Probleme, Lackabplatzer sind doch völlig normal, zwar nicht in diesen Dimensionen, aber Canyon hatte schon immer schlechte Lackqualität.
> Aber Grundsätzlich passiert doch immer was, wenn Steine dagegen scheppern oder das bike mal weggeworfen wird.



und sonst einfach steinschlag folien drüber  tja da bin ich froh das ich ein raw habe


----------



## Steve122 (5. April 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hundeschei** oder was?
> Ihr habt manchmal Probleme, Lackabplatzer sind doch völlig normal, zwar nicht in diesen Dimensionen, aber Canyon hatte schon immer schlechte Lackqualität.
> Aber Grundsätzlich passiert doch immer was, wenn Steine dagegen scheppern oder das bike mal weggeworfen wird.



Danke für den konstruktiven Beitrag, jetzt weis ich wenigstens das ich mein Bike in Zukunft über die Kellertreppe rolle und nicht wie sonst über die alte Kohlenrutsche in den Kellerraum schmeiße.


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2011)

Natürlich keine Kellertreppe, aber im schwierigen Gelände muss man ab und an das Bike verlassen, oder man kugelt zusammen mit dem Bike weiter, verstanden?!
Aber wenn die Kellertreppe das steilste ist was du schiebst, dann brauchst du auch keine Angst vor Lackabplatzern zu haben.


----------



## Steve122 (5. April 2011)

Hatte das schon so verstanden wie du das meintest. 
Aber Micha hatte ja geschrieben, dass er noch nichts in dieser Art gemacht hat und ich verstehe das auch, wenn man sich eben für das Geld ein Bike kauft, dass sowas nicht beim 2ten Ausflug passieren sollte, gerade wenn man weder Steinstrecke gefahren, noch abgeflogen ist.

Friede!


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. April 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> und sonst einfach steinschlag folien drüber  tja da bin ich froh das ich ein raw habe



Steinschlagfolie ist drauf... auf dem Unterrohr. 

Canyon hat sich übrigens bereits mir gemeldet und Nachbesserung angeboten. Diese prompte Reaktion finde ich schon mal . 
Ich werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Im Übrigen ist mir schon klar, dass das Rad ein Gebrauchsgegenstand ist und dass da noch ne ganze Menge Macken dran kommen werden, bei artgerechter Haltung. Dass der Lack derartig ausfranst hätte ich aber nicht erwartet, vor allem, da ich so heftige Stein- und Schottertrails noch gar nicht gefahren bin.


----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2011)

hier mein custom Torque ES.
Sachen die noch getauscht werden: Gabel, es kommt eine lyrik die auf 170/175 getravelt wird wegen der geometrie
Bremse: anstatt der The One kommt eine saint.
und i.wann gibts mal breitere felgen. 22er maulweite an einem enduro ist ja ein witz...


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. April 2011)

Warum der geplante Bremsentausch? 
Ansonsten:  !


----------



## Jogi (6. April 2011)

das versteh ich nicht:
Die Gabels willste tauschen (soo schlecht ist die Talas doch garnicht) aber den schrottigen Dämpfer willste drin lassen 
Hol dir lieber nen gescheiten Dämpfer (Erfahrungswerte gibs mittlerweile ja genug hier im Forum) da hast du mehr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (6. April 2011)

Seh ich auch so. Vernünftig eingestellt ist die Gabel super, aber der Dämpfer ist für die Füße!
Und über die The One kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen.
Bei nem Systemgewicht incl Bike von ca. 130 kg stoppt die einwandfrei! 
Da ist Dein Geld in nem Dämpfer, kurzen Vorbau und breitem Lenker und vielleicht noch Vario-Sattelstütze besser aufgehoben.
Nichtsdestotrotz wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem ES.
Ist doch immerwieder schön dass sich noch Leute für eins entscheiden!

Rock on...


----------



## Jogi (6. April 2011)

Hey Jobi, ich glaub das wird noch was mit uns als "Top-Spammer"

Vielleicht gibts ja doch noch ne Grillwurst fer umme am Samstag  Hihi


----------



## martin82 (6. April 2011)

steht doch drin, der entsch. faktor ist die geo, der lenkwinkel sieht einfach recht steil aus, da verträgt das torque schon mehr was man so hört
scheint ausserdem noch ne alte 36er zu sein, die waren kürzer.

würde trotzdem auch zu nem anderen dämpfer raten... den kannst du dann mit mehr SAG fahren und du hast wieder vorteile beim lenkwinkel


----------



## _Kein_ (6. April 2011)

Servus,
wollte mir dieses geile Stück auch grad in schwarz bestellen, wobei mir das olive grün bei dir hier viel besser gefällt, es ist eher dunkel oder?
würde mir echt sehr gut gefallen!




yam13 schrieb:


> Dann mal hier meins.
> 
> Canyon Nerve XC 7
> 
> Durch die schlechten Lichtverhältnisse kommt das grün nicht so gut rüber aber egal. Irgendwann kommt auch mal wieder die Sonne


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. April 2011)

Beim Canyon Festival am Samstag kostet die Reverb nur 209â¬!!! 
Wollte ich nur eben schnell mitteilen!


----------



## psyeuder (6. April 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Beim Canyon Festival am Samstag kostet die Reverb nur 209â¬!!!
> Wollte ich nur eben schnell mitteilen!



209â¬, das kostet sie aktuell auch hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25327

* allerdings die Version mit der matchmacker x schelle. ich hab solche eine an meinem am, jedoch ohne passende bremse montiert. schaut dann so aus:






geht auch. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2011)

Es ist eine RC2 älteren modelljahres.
Gut ich sollte vll. ne härtere feder verbauen. Aber um die funktion geht es ja garnicht. Die Gabel funktioniert ja echt super, aber es geht mir einfach um die höhe/federweg. 67,5° an einem enduro ist einfach etwas zu steil! Vorallem beim Vertriden... Und da die Lyrik ähnlich gut funktioniert, einfach auf 170 evtl. 175mm zu bringen ist und vorallem weil es keine Fox gabel mehr ist wird die Van verkauft.
Keine lust die gabel da jedes jahr zu service zu schicken... 

Okay, sagen wir mal so: es ist mein erstes Fully und von daher hab ich kein vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern.
Wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass ich den dämpfer jetzt nicht so schlecht finde. Ist recht sensibel, nutzt bei meinem setup den federweg gut aus und hat noch gut reserven. Ich fahre den mit 25% sag in etwa.

Zur Bremse: ich war von anfang an skeptisch ob der Bremse. Leistung passt ja, aber ich habe recht schnell, leichtes aber merkbares fading. 
Die andere sache ist, man liest von so vielen problemen mit der bremse und darauf hab ich einfach keine lust! 

Vorn kommt eine Saint ran, und hinten bleibt die the One erstmal dran.


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. April 2011)

soweit ich informiert bin haben alle die matchmaker schelle!
ist ja quasi als adapter gedacht...


----------



## torisch (7. April 2011)

Ein Nerve XC als Singlespeeder: 
Schaltwerk nach Kontakt mit umgestürztem Baum:




Wieder halbwegs zurecht gebogen und weitergefahren, nach ca. 15km und 200HM:




Also zum Singlespeeder umgebaut und die restlichen 20km heimgestrampelt:


----------



## Deleted35614 (7. April 2011)

Ja, so ein Ersatzschaltauge ist bei mir Pflicht im Rucksack, wäre das noch gegangen mit dem halb zerstörten Schaltwerk?


----------



## torisch (7. April 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Ersatzschaltauge ist bei mir Pflicht im Rucksack, wäre das noch gegangen mit dem halb zerstörten Schaltwerk?


Vermutlich schon, ging aber auch mit dem Singlespeeder erstaunlicherweise ganz gut nach Hause.


----------



## Komodo3000 (7. April 2011)

Ist ja gar kein Singlespeeder, sondern ein 3-Speeder, mit manuellen Möglichkeiten zur Feinabstimmung hinten. 

Edit: Muss mir selbst widersprechen. Die Kettenlänge musste ja angepasst werden. Naja - was juckt mich mein Geschwätz von gestern/vorhin...


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. April 2011)

Rincewind61 schrieb:


> Und noch eins von der anderen Seite


 
Die Stylepolizei würde sagen:

1. Hörnchen weg.

2. Satteltasche weg.

3. Rot passt zu Orange wie Feuerwasser zu indianer...

4. Plastikring hinter Kranz ist ein absolutes Nogo...weg!!!Sofort!!

5. Wenn man pingelig sein will: Reifen ausrichten an Feldenlabels...

sonst ein schönes Rädchen...


----------



## timothekid (8. April 2011)

dieses jahr wirds gold


----------



## DaBua (8. April 2011)

Jetzt brauchst aber auch noch goldene Speichen-Klicker!


----------



## timothekid (8. April 2011)

neee...die hab ich jetz auch abgemacht. aber goldene speichen wären cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (9. April 2011)

timothekid schrieb:


> dieses jahr wirds gold



Find ich ne super Idee! 
Guck mal in mein Album, da gibts noch mehr davon.
Was haste fürn Lenker und welche Kette ist das?

Ich pack jetzt meine Sachen und fahr zum GranFondo nach Koblenz 

Rockt on...


----------



## reflux (9. April 2011)




----------



## Markdierk (9. April 2011)

timothekid schrieb:


> dieses jahr wirds gold



ich muss sagen, ich steh total auf das aussehen der kurbel .. harrrr


----------



## timothekid (9. April 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Find ich ne super Idee!
> Guck mal in mein Album, da gibts noch mehr davon.
> Was haste fürn Lenker und welche Kette ist das?
> 
> ...



ja da bin ich auch gleich
kette ist von kmc und lenker atlas fr


----------



## Werner Amort (10. April 2011)

mein nerve mr


----------



## MelleD (10. April 2011)

timothekid schrieb:


> neee...die hab ich jetz auch abgemacht. aber goldene speichen wären cool


 
Die wären doch noch super 






Spaß beiseite, der hier hat anscheinend goldene Speichen... 
http://cgi.ebay.ch/Bausatz-AM-1-Karbon-Naben-div-Farben-Messerspeichen-/370376621243


----------



## Ragey (10. April 2011)

> Die wären doch noch super



Oo

autsch. Aber nur mit absenkbarer Federgabel als Lowrider


----------



## Schiltrac (10. April 2011)

So hier mal mein 09er FRX




Wichtigste Änderungen:

-Steuersatz: Works Components -1.5°
-Vorbau:      Holzfeller DM
-Lenker:      Race Face Atlas FR
-Griffe:        Lizard Skins Northshore
-Pedale:      DMR V8
-Sattel:       NT1 stripped
-Kefü:         Original e13 mit selbsgebasteltem Tacco
mfg schiltrac


----------



## Ralph1993 (10. April 2011)

Chillige Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (10. April 2011)

Treffen der Generationen:





Habe den anderen Alpinisten zufällig auf dem Trail getroffen und siehe da - wir hatten die gleichen Griffe und die gleichen Sättel montiert.


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. April 2011)

...wie Geil

......eure Gesichter hätte ich gern gesehen!hehe


----------



## Jobi (11. April 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Die wären doch noch super
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon recht pornös! Aber dafür braucht man echt nen Lowrider!

Aber mir spuken schon seit längerem die hier durch den Kopf!
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...al30-hinterrad-pimp-10mm-ssp-gold/225829.html
Nur leider will ich meine Crossmax SX echt nicht hergeben. Hatte noch keine Probleme damit!
Mal sehen, wenn ich die mal iwo recht günstig kriegen kann, 
vielleicht hol ich sie mir als Zweitsatz.
Ich glaub mit den Laufrädern, hätten die mein Bike in Koblenz am Samstag ausgestellt!

Rockt on...


----------



## timothekid (11. April 2011)

ja wenn die subrosa nicht singlespeed hätten


----------



## "Joker" (11. April 2011)

Ich habe mein Yellowstone 5.0, nachdem ich ein paar Jahre lang ausschließlich gefahren bin, dieses Frühjahr neu 'rausgeputzt  






Grüße, Marco


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (11. April 2011)

Ein Bild vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2011)

Hier mal ein bildlicher Vergleich zwischen Up- und Downhill-Modus:


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2011)

Wegen meines Lackschadens von Post #3343:
Canyon hat mir unaufgefordert angeboten, den Platzer auf Kulanz kostenlos auszubessern, wenn ich mich um den Biketransport kümmere. Das finde ich schon mal!

Nach reiflicher Überlegung habe ich mich allerdings dazu entschieden, den Lackschaden nicht bei Canyon nachbessern zu lassen. Benzinkosten, bzw Versandaufwand stehen für mich einfach in keinem Verhältnis. Dazu kommt bei Versand das Risiko von Transportschäden.
Ich werde wohl einfach den geplatzten Lack abschleifen, mit ähnlicher Farbe nachbessern und dann Bootslack und Schutzfolie drüber machen. 

Es wird ja nicht die letzte Macke gewesen sein. Wenn man das Bike erst mal eine Weile im Gebrauch hat, sieht man das wohl alles etwas entspannter. Nach den ersten Ausfahrten schaut man da halt noch akribisch auf sowas. 

PS: Hat jemand schon mal sein Bike in eine Smart Repair Werkstatt gebracht?


----------



## Phoenix1977 (12. April 2011)

finde den platzer jetzt auch nicht so tragisch , nach einer zeit siehst du den nicht mehr


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. April 2011)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom letzten Wochenende


 

Neid!!! Neid!!!  

Geiles Bild!! 

Gruß


----------



## Phoenix1977 (12. April 2011)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom letzten Wochenende


 

Und schön mit dem Lift hoch, oder ?


----------



## Bench (12. April 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Die Stylepolizei würde sagen:
> 
> 1. Hörnchen weg.
> [...]


was habt ihr nur alle gegen Hörnchen?
Wenn man nur DH fährt, ok. Aber ne Tour ohne Hörnchen könnte ich nicht fahren.



Phoenix1977 schrieb:


> Und schön mit dem Lift hoch, oder ?


----------



## Phoenix1977 (12. April 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Die Stylepolizei würde sagen:
> 
> 
> 5. Wenn man pingelig sein will: Reifen ausrichten an Feldenlabels...


 

 nee oder ?


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. April 2011)

Bench schrieb:


> was habt ihr nur alle gegen Hörnchen?
> Wenn man nur DH fährt, ok. Aber ne Tour ohne Hörnchen könnte ich nicht fahren.


 
Hörnchen sehen  aus und machen  wenn man reinfällt...

deswegen...wech damit...

gruß


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (12. April 2011)

Phoenix1977 schrieb:


> Und schön mit dem Lift hoch, oder ?



Gar nicht. Stattdessen 1400hm ehrlich raufgestrampelt.


----------



## DeathProof (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

da ich grad nicht genug bekommen kann stell ich mein Rad hier auch nochmal rein ^^





MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich grad nicht genug bekommen kann stell ich mein Rad hier auch nochmal rein ^^
> MfG



Wie laufen die Reifen so? Sehen schnell aus. Suche momentan Reifen zum Heizen für mein Hardtail.


----------



## DeathProof (12. April 2011)

Reifen sind auch schnell, finde sie subjektiv besser als die Schwalbe vom Rollwiederstand und Verschleiß(wird sich zeigen). Besonders der Crossmark ist für mein Terrain bombe, im CC Thread hab ich noch etwas mehr geschrieben - guck da einfach mal rein.


_Falls du gegen gebrauchte Reifen nichts hast guck mal in meine Anzeigen ;-)_


----------



## M!ke (12. April 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


>




sieht böse aus...so clean gefällt mir...

Grüße

Mike


----------



## taucher_simon (12. April 2011)

Seit vier Tagen bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer eines Torque.. Mit SIXC Carbon Kurbel.. Die knappen 500g Gewichtsersparnis nehme ich natürlich dankend an  

Pedale sind die NC-17 - Sudpin III S-Pro. 
Griffe hab ich gleich die OURY Lock on drangeschraubt.
Ansonsten NOCH alles Serie.

Fährt sich super! Uphill geht alles, Downhill auch )

Thx Canyon


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (12. April 2011)

Ich glaube dieses Bild kommt auch noch ganz gut. Dann soll es aber auch reichen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Reifen sind auch schnell, finde sie subjektiv besser als die Schwalbe vom Rollwiederstand und Verschleiß(wird sich zeigen). Besonders der Crossmark ist für mein Terrain bombe, im CC Thread hab ich noch etwas mehr geschrieben - guck da einfach mal rein.
> 
> 
> _Falls du gegen gebrauchte Reifen nichts hast guck mal in meine Anzeigen ;-)_



Danke!


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2011)

taucher_simon schrieb:


> Mit SIXC Carbon Kurbel.. Die knappen 500g Gewichtsersparnis nehme ich natürlich dankend an


500g gegenüber der RaceFace? Jetzt ärger ich mich doch a bisserl.



taucher_simon schrieb:


> Fährt sich super! Uphill geht alles, Downhill auch )


Fahren kann man mit dem Alpinist wirklich nahezu alles... aber gestern hat mich im Siebengebirge ein CC-Fully bergauf sowas von stehen lassen. 
Liegt's am Bike oder an meinen Beinen?

Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Geschoß!


----------



## xander_v (12. April 2011)

wohl eher an den beinen wenn du es nicht geschafft hast den vom rad zu kicken


----------



## Jedisonic (12. April 2011)

Auch wenn die Wahrheit schmerzt: aber das Gewichtstuning ist beim Fahrer meist effektiver, als am Bike! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2011)

Jedisonic schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Wahrheit schmerzt: aber das Gewichtstuning ist beim Fahrer meist effektiver, als am Bike! ;-)



Daran liegt's sicherlich nicht, auch wenn Deinem Statement an sich einiges an Wahrheit inne wohnt. 

@xander v: Bin übrigens sehr zufrieden mit den Griffen!


----------



## xander_v (12. April 2011)

freut mich und das alles nach dem durcheinander


----------



## Michael140 (12. April 2011)

Tröste dich! Er hatte bestimmt ein e-Bike ;0)


----------



## tommyOO (12. April 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich grad nicht genug bekommen kann stell ich mein Rad hier auch nochmal rein ^^
> 
> ...


 
der Sattel sieht eher schmerzhaft aus.


----------



## DeathProof (13. April 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> der Sattel sieht eher schmerzhaft aus.



Dachte ich auch immer, aber seit ich ihn gefahren bin nun nichtmehr - vermittelt absolutes Sofa Feeling für meinen Hintern - besser als mein alter Selle.


----------



## taucher_simon (13. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> 500g gegenüber der RaceFace? Jetzt ärger ich mich doch a bisserl.
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Geschoß!




Okay sind nur 390g gegenüber der Atlas FR .. Aber die Optik ist einfach nur pornös! Hoffentlich hält sie dem stand was ich ihr antue..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (13. April 2011)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dieses Bild kommt auch noch ganz gut. Dann soll es aber auch reichen.



schickes gerät, was ist das bitte für ein lenker?


----------



## Phoenix1977 (13. April 2011)

http://imageshack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


So stell mein 2 Tage altes GC AL 6.0 auch mal rein - ganz im Österlichem Tulpenrahmen


----------



## Brinsen (13. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> PS: Hat jemand schon mal sein Bike in eine Smart Repair Werkstatt gebracht?



Das könntest du mal versuchen. Allerdings werden die mehr oder weniger genau das selbe machen wie du. 
- schleifen
- lackieren
Und das sicher zu einem etwas höheren Preis wie der Versand zu Canyon. (Wir machen bei mir im Geschäft auch Smart Repair)
UND es ist mit sicherheit nicht der gleiche Lack (In seiner Art) wie du natürlich auf dem Rahmen hast. Rein Optisch wirds man schon hinbekommen.


----------



## Pippo82 (13. April 2011)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich grad nicht genug bekommen kann stell ich mein Rad hier auch nochmal rein ^^
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ich bevorzuge auch eher eine "cleane" Optik mit möglichst wenig dran. Ich stell später auch mal mein Grand Canyon rein, finde es interessant, wie sehr sich die unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen optisch auswirken. Ich habe (leider) den kleinsten Rahmen.


----------



## steveo282 (13. April 2011)

kann wieder losgehen...


----------



## mavke (13. April 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

mein kleines Stitched


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (13. April 2011)

Seetrail von letztem Freitag:


----------



## Markdierk (13. April 2011)

taucher_simon schrieb:


> Okay sind nur 390g gegenüber der Atlas FR .. Aber die Optik ist einfach nur pornös! Hoffentlich hält sie dem stand was ich ihr antue..



mir gefällt die so gut, dass ich se in ne vitrine stellen wuerd..

mal ganz ehrlich? du ***** glückspilz


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (13. April 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> schickes gerät, was ist das bitte für ein lenker?



Ist ein Boobar in 780mm Breite.


----------



## sundawn77 (13. April 2011)

steveo282 schrieb:


> kann wieder losgehen...



Sieht super aus mit den weissen Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vios (13. April 2011)

Felgen ? du meinst Speichen


----------



## sundawn77 (13. April 2011)

vios schrieb:


> Felgen ? du meinst Speichen



*lach

ja genau ...hehe


----------



## Bench (13. April 2011)

Geisterfahrer77 schrieb:


>



wie groß muss man sein um die Stütze soweit auszufahren? 2,02m?


----------



## christophersch (13. April 2011)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum die ne SIXC Kurbel ranbauen... die ist doch auch von Race Face, oder? Warum keine XT?
unglaubliche 550 Euro soll die kosten.. man man man


----------



## johnny blaze (14. April 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein bildlicher Vergleich zwischen Up- und Downhill-Modus:



sorry, dass ich das jetzt nochmal ausgrabe 
aber geht die talas nicht noch weiter runter? würde sagen, dass meine weiter unten ist, wenn ich die auf 100mm runter presse...


----------



## xander_v (14. April 2011)

sorry fehler


----------



## Markdierk (14. April 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum die ne SIXC Kurbel ranbauen... die ist doch auch von Race Face, oder? Warum keine XT?
> unglaubliche 550 Euro soll die kosten.. man man man



das war ne ausnahme. bei manchen wurde ne truvativ stylo verbaut. auf dem niveau wirds letztendlich dann liegen


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. April 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> sorry, dass ich das jetzt nochmal ausgrabe
> aber geht die talas nicht noch weiter runter? würde sagen, dass meine weiter unten ist, wenn ich die auf 100mm runter presse...


Das ist ja auch eine 170er Tals, die geht nur auf 130 runter.


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch eine 170er Tals, die geht nur auf 130 runter.



Richtig, ist ne 180er, die auf 170 gedrosselt wurde. 
Tatsächlich lässt sie sich nur um etwa 2,5cm absenken. Das merkt man aber schon deutlich im Uphill, bezüglich der entspannteren Sitzposition und allgemein von der Geoveränderung her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (15. April 2011)

ah ok... 

finde die idee mit dem gif übrigens gut. schade nur, dass das 2. bild schief ist. dadurch verpufft der effekt etwas.


----------



## Pippo82 (15. April 2011)

###


----------



## Jogi (15. April 2011)

was sind das denn für grottenhässliche Flaschenhalter am MTB?


----------



## Pippo82 (15. April 2011)

Jogi schrieb:


> was sind das denn für grottenhässliche Flaschenhalter am MTB?



Lezyne, speziell für's MTB. Halten absolut sicher und für jemanden mit Geschmack sehen sie auch noch schön schlicht und schick aus.


----------



## Cortezsi (15. April 2011)

Wunderschönes Rad!
Was für eine Gabel ist das genau, eine SID scheint es nicht zu sein oder?
Wie hast Du die Decals von der Gabel abbekommen?


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. April 2011)

Jopp.. schick und schlicht 
Ok die Flaschenhalter sind gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Müsste eine REBA SL sein oder? Da geht das einfach so und anschliessend mit Politur drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2011)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Hier mein Baby.


Wie kannst du mit dieser Bremshebelstellung fahren?  Bremst du mit Kleinem- und Ringfinger? Für mich müssten die Hebel vorneweg 5cm nach innen...


----------



## Jogi (15. April 2011)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Lezyne, speziell für's MTB. Halten absolut sicher und für jemanden mit Geschmack sehen sie auch noch schön schlicht und schick aus.



Die vom rennrad,die sind schön,die anderen nicht


----------



## jaxxxon (15. April 2011)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Hier mein Baby. Hab mit viel Arbeit den orangen Strich und die kleinen Aufdrucke vom Rahmen bekommen.
> 
> Schicke Optik.
> Wie hast Du denn den Streifen entfernt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2011)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Wie hast Du denn den Streifen entfernt?


Die Frage kommt auch alle 1-2 Seiten  -> Aceton/harte Spülschwämme/...


----------



## Pippo82 (16. April 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Wunderschönes Rad!
> Was für eine Gabel ist das genau, eine SID scheint es nicht zu sein oder?
> Wie hast Du die Decals von der Gabel abbekommen?



Danke! Die Gabel ist die ursprünglich von Canyon montierte Reba SL. 
Die Aufkleber wegbekommen ist etwas fummelig. Am Besten etwas anwärmen, z.B. mit einem Fön. Dann einfach mit dem Fingernagel etwas dran rum kratzen. Am Anfang lösen sich oft nur kleinere Stücke, wenn Du mal ein etwas größeres gelöst hast, mit viel Gefühl ganz vorsichtig daran ziehen, möglichst immer so, dass das gelöste Stück größer wird und nicht ein- oder abreißt. Mit etwas Glück ziehst Du dann irgendwann den ganzen Aufkleber einfach ab. 



ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Jopp.. schick und schlicht
> Ok die Flaschenhalter sind gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Was habt Ihr gegen die Flaschenhalter? Ich habe mir diese extra lange ausgesucht, da matt-schwarz und ohne Spielereien. Passen IMHO perfekt zum Rahmen. Ich lass mir da aber auch was sagen, wenn Ihr die Kritik begründen könnt . 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie kannst du mit dieser Bremshebelstellung fahren?  Bremst du mit Kleinem- und Ringfinger? Für mich müssten die Hebel vorneweg 5cm nach innen...



Nein, mit Zeige- und evt. Mittelfinger. Sieht erstmal nicht so aus, allerdings sorgen die Ergons für die entsprechende Handposition. Einen kleinen Tick weiter innen hätte ich den Bremshebel schon gerne, dann komme ich aber leider nicht mehr an die Schalthebel. Ich müsste dann Bremshebel- und Triggerposition am Lenker tauschen, und dann wäre es mir etwas zu weit. Macht man das überhaupt? 



jaxxxon schrieb:


> Schicke Optik.
> Wie hast Du denn den Streifen entfernt?



Danke. Vorweg: Das geht NUR bei den anodisierten schwarzen Rahmen. Nicht auf anderen versuchen, Du zerstörst den Lack!!!

- Einige Zeit für die Aktion einplanen. Andere Stellen am Rahmen gut abkleben, z.B. mit Paketband. Sonst nimmt der Aufdruck dort auch Schaden. Aceton NIE an andere Stellen kommen lassen. 

- Aceton oder acetonhaltigen Nagellackentferner (riecht etwas angenehmer) auf ein Küchentuch, damit die Stelle dann erstmal großzügig einreiben. Nicht wundern, erstmal passiert gar nix oder der Aufdruck verwischt nur sehr unsauber. 

- Dann immer wieder Aceton aufs Küchentuch und rubbeln was das Zeug hält. Irgendwann tut Dir der Finger weh. Dann weiterrubbeln  . 

- Am Besten draussen bei Tageslicht machen, so kannst Du sehen, ob Du auch wirklich alles erwischt hast. Ausserdem atmest nicht so viel Aceton ein. Anschließend einfach gut mit Wasser reinigen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2011)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Nein, mit Zeige- und evt. Mittelfinger. Sieht erstmal nicht so aus, allerdings sorgen die Ergons für die entsprechende Handposition. Einen kleinen Tick weiter innen hätte ich den Bremshebel schon gerne, dann komme ich aber leider nicht mehr an die Schalthebel. Ich müsste dann Bremshebel- und Triggerposition am Lenker tauschen, und dann wäre es mir etwas zu weit. Macht man das überhaupt?


Ich kenne das Problem, ich hatte am Hardtail auch eine Oro und Sram Trigger und konnte die Bremshebel anfangs nicht so weit nach innen montieren wie ich wollte. Leider kann man die Position der Shifter und Bremshebel nicht wirklich tauschen, da man dann die Shifter unheimlich weit abwinkeln müsste wegen dem hoch bauenden Hebelgehäuse der Oros. Aber es gibt eine Lösung für dieses Problem => die Formula-Pendants zu den Sram Matchmakern (habe gerade nicht im Kopf, wie die offiziell heißen), damit kann man die Hebel auf die perfekte Griffposition anpassen und dann einfach die Shifter entsprechend montieren. Das Ganze würde natürlich voraussetzen, dass du auf neuere Trigger umsteigst, die mit einer Schraube an der Schelle montiert werden. Meiner Meinung nach ist es das aber auf jeden Fall wert!  Gerade an so einem extrem kurzen Lenker ist es auch optisch ein großer Gewinn - es ist viel aufgeräumter mit einer Schelle weniger. Leichter ist es ohnehin und man kann zusätzlich bei der Gelegenheit alle Schrauben gegen welche aus Alu tauschen 

Hier mal ein Vergleichsbild von meinem Hardtail:


----------



## Pippo82 (16. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich kenne das Problem, ...



Wow, vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Tipps. Hast wohl gleich die Formula und die SRAM-Trigger erkannt. Kennst Dich gut aus! 

Scheint echt was zu bringen. Das kann man auch auf dem Bild sehen. Aber dafür extra neue Trigger? Mal schauen... Wie gesagt, die Ergons "drehen" die Finger etwas nach aussen, sodass ich die Bremse bequem mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger erreiche. Aber sollte ich mal neue Trigger montieren, achte ich sicher auf Match-Maker.


----------



## V-Tune (17. April 2011)




----------



## zedbeeblebrox (17. April 2011)

Heute bei herrlichem Wetter unterwegs in der Pupplinger Au


----------



## Floyd0707 (18. April 2011)

Grüße aus dem Vinschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (18. April 2011)

zedbeeblebrox schrieb:


> Heute bei herrlichem Wetter unterwegs in der Pupplinger Au


 
Sehr schönes Foto!


----------



## xander_v (18. April 2011)

@ floyd
was sind das für felgen?


----------



## erkan1984 (18. April 2011)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem Vinschgau





schön, viel schöner als im Erzgebirge....Nur Urlaub, oder Alpencross?


----------



## -Soulride- (18. April 2011)

zedbeeblebrox schrieb:


> Heute bei herrlichem Wetter unterwegs in der Pupplinger Au



Darf ich fragen was du da alles nachbearbeitet hast?


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (18. April 2011)

Danke sehr @MelleD, hört man gerne 

@Soulride: Mit Photoshop gar nicht. Aber das Bild ist aus einer Belichtungsreihe mit drei verschiedenen Belichtungen in Abstufung von jeweils +/- 1 EV entstanden und dann mit Photomatix Pro als S/W tonemap Foto herausgekommen. Ich liebe die Dinger in S/W, farbige HDR's sind mir oft zu krass. Oder anders ausgedrückt, in S/W gelingen mir bisher noch die besseren Resultate. Halt soviel, wie man mit einer einfachen Kompaktkamera überhaupt erreichen kann 

Irgendwann muss trotzdem eine Systemkamera her 

Grüße,

Zed


----------



## Floyd0707 (18. April 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> schön, viel schöner als im Erzgebirge....Nur Urlaub, oder Alpencross?



Urlaub, aber es wartet jeder Tag ein anderer Berg. 

Gestern ins Schnalstal (2200m) hoch zum Gletscher geradelt, heute zur Tarscher Alm ca 1900m....

Stiflers Joch ist leider noch gesperrt. Ab Kehre 23 gehts nicht weiter. Ich werd den Umbrailpass mal versuchen. Der ist bereits offen


----------



## Floyd0707 (18. April 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> @ floyd
> was sind das für felgen?



Progress XCD mit Messerspeichen,

die blauen Schaltzüge kommen hier gerade nur schlecht zur Geltung


----------



## fishbone121 (18. April 2011)

Mein torque fr 9.0 von 2007. Sixpack Yakuza 2011 Kefü ist noch im Anmarsch  Und die 2008er Talas wird in ne Van (2010 Innenleben) umgerüstet. Habt ihr ne Ahnung welche Speichen ich brauch ? Mir is eine gebrochen


----------



## Sylver46 (18. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rincewind61 (21. April 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Die Stylepolizei würde sagen:
> 
> 1. Hörnchen weg.
> 
> ...



Hi speichenquaeler,

also zu

1. Keine Tour ohne Hörnchen, ich brauch mal Abwechselung in den Händen
2. OK, denke ich vielleicht mal drüber nach. Dann aber mit Rucksäckchen 
3. da ist keine Orange dran , alles rot
4. stimmt, der ist mir auch ein Dorn im Auge
5. na ja, so pingelig bin ich dann doch nicht


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. April 2011)

Rincewind61 schrieb:


> Hi speichenquaeler,
> 
> also zu
> .
> ...


 

Doooooch!  am Rahmen...die Oberrohrlinie...


----------



## Rincewind61 (21. April 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Doooooch!  am Rahmen...die Oberrohrlinie...



Nee Du, die ist rot, gaaaanz sicher. Kommt vielleicht auf dem pic nicht so rüber. Schlechte Beleuchtung im Keller.
Schau mal auf der Canyon Homepage AL 7.0.


----------



## LeonF (21. April 2011)

Die ist sicher sicher NICHT rot.
Sicher.


----------



## speichenquaeler (21. April 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Die ist sicher sicher NICHT rot.
> Sicher.


 
Richtig...hab nämlich auch so einen Rahmen...und bin nicht farbenblind...die Linie ist definitiv von einem Holländer gezogen!! 

Besten Gruß


----------



## Andi76 (23. April 2011)

Auf Besuch beim Schwiegerpapa, gleich heute Morgen den reservierten "Ich"-Tag genutzt und mal das AM seiner Bestimmung zugeführt. Da ich leider allein unterwegs war gibt es nur Standbilder. Auf Trailsuche bergab war ich weniger erfolgreich, kurze Verbindungsstütze zwischen den einzelnen Forststraßenkehren haben mir aber gezeigt was alles mit dem AM möglich ist. Auf jeden ein schönes Rad.

Unterwegs war ich von Dornbirn aus, rauf zur Staufenbergalm, weiter Richtung Schuttannen und nach Hohenems wieder runter, also gute 1000Hm rauf....ich muß abnehmen

Kannt sich da einer von Euch vielleicht besser aus????
Weil, ich möcht den Schwiegerpapa jetzt öfters besuchen, wo sind da die Trails versteckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2011)

neulich, i.wo über innsbruck 
Leider sind die neuen pedale noch nicht dran, aber das bild reich ich nach!






so und jetzt wie versprochen mit neuen pedalen: 
schön, filigran und LEICHT!


----------



## RolfK (25. April 2011)

Ah, herrlich . Da denk ich gleich wieder an den letztjährigen Urlaub zurück


----------



## Michael140 (25. April 2011)

Toll, und ich muss gleich durch den flachen Ville Wald fahren.... Unfair
Ich will auch Berge


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. April 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


>



Das sie leicht sind glaub ich gerne. Aber ob sie genug halt bieten, wage ich zu bezweifeln!? 
Es kommt nichts über SPD!


----------



## canyon_rocks (26. April 2011)

Weiß von euch jemand, wieviel es kosten würde wenn ich das einbauen einer neuen Feder für die Federgabel in einer Fachwerkstatt machen lasse? 

Federgabel ist die Fox 36 Van R vom Canyon Rockzone

P.S. Ist mein erstes Freeride Bike und möchte nicht gleich was kaputt machn


----------



## xander_v (26. April 2011)

mach das selber einfach oben abschrauben feder rausziehen und neue rein.
das dauert keine 5 minuten.
ich glaube bei fox brauchst du einen 32er maulschlüssel.
die feder ist in der linken seite.


----------



## canyon_rocks (26. April 2011)

ok, wenn des so einfach is, dann werd ich des doch einfach mal versuchen 
wenn ich vorher ne lila feder kapt hab, dann brauch ich doch jetz ne blaue, oder?


----------



## canyon_dan (26. April 2011)

Mein 2010 Nerve XC 5.0


----------



## kNiRpS (26. April 2011)

wenn du ne härtere feder brauchst, dann brauchst du ne blaue  noch weicher als lila gibts aber nicht


----------



## canyon_rocks (26. April 2011)

ja passt scho, ich brauch ne härtere 
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeal (26. April 2011)

kleine runde zum gegend erkunden bei FFB


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Es kommt nichts über SPD!


Am Rennrad vielleicht!  An einem MTB hat sowas nix verloren...


btw: mein Tork mit Begleitung großflächig mit Mondstaub überzogen


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2011)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Das sie leicht sind glaub ich gerne. Aber ob sie genug halt bieten, wage ich zu bezweifeln!?
> Es kommt nichts über SPD!


bin grade von einer tour zurück.
1350hm singletrail
nicht einmal bin ich vom pedal gerutscht. Mit bergschuhen war ich unterwegs. Mit normalen sohlen wie sie laufschuhe oder so haben ist der grip nicht ganz so toll.

Aber clickies, nein danke. Will, hab und werde ich nicht mal testen. Keine lust an einer feinen ausgesetzten stelle mitsamt radl vom berg zu fliegen!

Für leute die auf forstwegen oder max. s1-2 trails unterwegs sind mag das vll. grade so gehen. Aber nicht bei dem was ich so mit dem rad mache!


----------



## canyon_dan (26. April 2011)

Daher habe ich diesr "uncoolen" Dual Platform Pedalen


----------



## fÄlix (26. April 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bin grade von einer tour zurück.
> 1350hm singletrail
> nicht einmal bin ich vom pedal gerutscht. Mit bergschuhen war ich unterwegs. Mit normalen sohlen wie sie laufschuhe oder so haben ist der grip nicht ganz so toll.
> 
> ...



dann biste ja genau der richtige um es beurteilen zu können  

clickies sollten nich mit den alten riemen verwechselt werden. man kannd die federhärte bei den meisten systemen ja schließlich einstellen und kommt nach kurzer eingewöhnung und ohne drüber nachdenken zu müssen auch raus. wird übrigens sogar im dh-wc benutzt...

solltest mal sehen was ich MIT clickies so alles fahre


----------



## LeonF (26. April 2011)

Aber für Vertriding sind Flats vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl...
v.A. wenn du hoch laufen musst (mit Schuhen mit Cleats in den Alpen vllt nicht das Optimale )

Aber ich denke, diese Diskussion hatten wir jetzt schon oft genug  )


----------



## thaz (26. April 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bin grade von einer tour zurück.
> 1350hm singletrail
> nicht einmal bin ich vom pedal gerutscht. Mit bergschuhen war ich unterwegs. Mit normalen sohlen wie sie laufschuhe oder so haben ist der grip nicht ganz so toll.
> 
> ...



Du wärst überrascht, wie gut man aus den Clickies nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit herauskommt, wenns eng wird. Ebenso wärst du mit Sicherheit überrascht, wie sehr sie helfen, insbesondere bergauf, einen runden Tritt zu behalten. 

Die meiste Angst ist absolut unbegründet, man ist doch nicht auf den Pedalen festgekettet. Bei den Kräften, die bspw. bei einem Sturz oder einer Ausweichaktion auf die Pedale wirken, ist man in jedem Fall sofort ausgeklickt, ohne sich darüber Gedanken machen zu müssen.


----------



## Jedisonic (26. April 2011)

Macht euch doch ein "Pedal" Thread auf!.... Ich will hier Canyon-Bikes sehen!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Für leute die auf forstwegen oder max. s1-2 trails unterwegs sind mag das vll. grade so gehen.


Ich finde Klickies ja i. d. R. auch unsinnig, wenn man sich in anspruchsvollem Gelände bewegt, aber so arg verallgemeinern ist dann doch etwas zu oberflächlich. Gerade im DH-Bereich kann sowas auch schon wieder Sinn machen.




thaz schrieb:


> Ebenso wärst du mit Sicherheit überrascht, wie sehr sie helfen, insbesondere bergauf, einen runden Tritt zu behalten.


Ich bin jahrelang Klickies gefahren und ich vermisse bergauf NICHTS, weder Kraft noch runder Tritt noch Standsicherheit. Im Gegenteil, bei balancetechnisch kniffligen Stellen bin ich mit Flats besser dran, weil ich mich besser auf dem Rad bewegen kann. Ich erinnere beispielsweise an die on-bike Beingymnastik von R. Leech  Und im Bergauf-Gelände anfahren ist auch einfacher.




thaz schrieb:


> Du wärst überrascht, wie gut man aus den Clickies nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit herauskommt, wenns eng wird.
> [...]
> Die meiste Angst ist absolut unbegründet, man ist doch nicht auf den Pedalen festgekettet. Bei den Kräften, die bspw. bei einem Sturz oder einer Ausweichaktion auf die Pedale wirken, ist man in jedem Fall sofort ausgeklickt, ohne sich darüber Gedanken machen zu müssen.


Falsch! Es gibt immer Situationen, bei denen man eben NICHT raus kommt und wo diese Tatsache die Folgen des Sturzes maßgeblich zum negativen verändert. Mich als Beispiel: gediegender Trail, ziemlich dezent gefahren, Hinterrad weggerutscht, nicht ausgleichen können, umgefallen, stumpf mit der Schulter auf einem Stein gelandet, Schlüsselbeim am Ar***. Mit Flats hätte das ziemlich sicher anders ausgesehen, da hatte ich schon deutlich Schlimmeres, aus dem ich heil raus kam.




LeonF schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, diese Diskussion hatten wir jetzt schon oft genug  )


Ja, alle Kontaktpunkte Körper/Bike sind außerdem von jeher sehr individuell.
UND wir sind hier in der Gallery  "Standbilder" habe ich gerade keine, daher hier nochmal die schon im Action-Fred geposten Bilder aus Winterberg von letztem Samstag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (27. April 2011)

ich rechne bei den meisten touren die ich mache einfach damit, dass ich nicht nur fahre sondern auch einen recht großen anteil tragen dabei hab. 

Und da will ich einfach keine kompromisse eingehen. Bergstiefel und gut ist!

Und zum runden tritt: ich gehöhre zu den leuten, denen es relativ egal ist wie lange sie für xkm forstweg bis zur alm brauchen. Danach muss ich dann eh noch weiter...

Ich weis, ich bin da etwas uneinsichtig und hab mein kopf, aber ich denke jeder macht etwas anderes mit seinem rad, auch bedingt durch das Gelände was man vor der tür hat!

Und da es ja eine galerie ist, hier ein bild von gestern:


----------



## RaceFace89 (27. April 2011)

1x torque




2x torque


----------



## janik97 (27. April 2011)

tom23";6800969 schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen, wann die erste PN bei mir eintrudelt
> 
> heute abend seh ich, ob ich mich vermessen hab





hat man solche aufkleber abmacht eigendlich kleberückstände??


----------



## dahawaiandino (27. April 2011)

hallo leute,
ich stell auch mal ein paar bilder vom mallorca urlaub letzte woche rein.

*hier das bike:*






















und weils so schön war,
*hier die landschaft:*











und 
*hier das Bier*






*hoffe euch gefällt´s!!!!*


----------



## Jobi (27. April 2011)

janik97 schrieb:


> hat man solche aufkleber abmacht eigendlich kleberückstände??



Nööö. Nur die original Decals gehen teilweise mit ab.

Und jetzt noch mein Senf zum Thema Klickies:
Klaro kommt man da easy raus, aber bei nem Sturz nicht so easy. 
Bei mir war das Resultat, linker Fuß raus, rechter drin und eine 
Schienbeinkopffraktur mit Meniskusriss und 8 Wochen absolut keine Belastung auf dem rechten Bein. Halleluja, von Ende Juni bis Anfang September Bikeverbot. Da war die Saison gelaufen.
Ich werd keine Klickies mehr fahren.

Ansonsten, macht doch alle was Ihr wollt, Hauptsache Ihr geht biken!!!

Rockt on...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (27. April 2011)

dahawaiandino schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> ich stell auch mal ein paar bilder vom mallorca urlaub letzte woche rein.
> 
> 
> *hoffe euch gefällt´s!!!!*



Ja, sehr cool.. Aber das Wetter war ja hier schon cooler..  

Was kostet der Biketransport mit dem Flieger wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (28. April 2011)

dahawaiandino schrieb:


>




das ist der geilste strand auf der ganzen insel  der abstieg issn wenig nervig aber da unten hat man echt seine ruhe (zum. bei gemäßigtem wellengang)

sehr schöne bilder!


----------



## dahawaiandino (28. April 2011)

biketransport kostet bei Air Berlin/Niki 25,- pro Strecke.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (29. April 2011)

Wer hat denn noch ein 2011er Modell mit *BLACK FOREST GREEN *Lackierung in Tageslicht? Macht doch mal bitte Fotos rein.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (29. April 2011)

Mein aktueller Torque-Aufbau (15,34kg):




Eventuell bald mit Reverb. Fährt sich sonst hervorragend auf Freeride-Touren so.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## _Sebo_ (30. April 2011)

Heute Mittag auf dem Heimweg. 
(leider nur Handy dabei gehabt)


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (30. April 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch ein 2011er Modell mit *BLACK FOREST GREEN *Lackierung in Tageslicht? Macht doch mal bitte Fotos rein.



Bitte..


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. April 2011)

.....hier ist ein 2010er nerve


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434836&page=126


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

hi bin neuling in sachen canyon 

habe mir einen torque frx model 2010 ergattert 

hier ein bild


----------



## Chrissel94 (30. April 2011)

Der Rahmen fährt sich super aber ich muss dich bitte die Farbe zu ändern


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

ja die farbe muss erstmal bleiben bis ich kohle für pulverung und airbrush hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrissel94 (30. April 2011)

diese antwort reicht mir schon  nur die farbe geht echt gar nicht 
hätte ich gewusst das du ein suchst hätte ich dir meinen angeboten ...


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

hehe hab grad gesehen das deiner auch net schlecht aussieht welce grüsse is des und was hätte er denn gekostet


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

so soll er mal aussehen


----------



## Chrissel94 (30. April 2011)

istn M Rahmen was er gekostet hätte ... puuhhh keine Ahnung hätte man ja drüber reden können 
Was hast du denn für deinen bezahlt?


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

für meine 570 der kamm aus öreich kotz fast 2 wochen war der unterwegs


----------



## Chrissel94 (30. April 2011)

Mh mit dem preis hätte meiner sogar fast mithalten können...
naja schade egal 

Nochmal ein Bild von meinem Aktuellen Rad


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

ja leider mal sehen wie der rahmen so in winterberg abgeht


----------



## fiesergeschmack (30. April 2011)

da ist es! nach gerade zum ersten mal ca 45 min gefahren:


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

das ist auch ein schönes canyon darf ich fragen was des wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrissel94 (30. April 2011)

Winterberg ist doch eh ne Freeride


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

was wiegt dein torque


----------



## fiesergeschmack (30. April 2011)

YAYA Rider schrieb:


> das ist auch ein schönes canyon darf ich fragen was des wiegt



laut canyon so 12,5kg...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (30. April 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> .....hier ist ein 2010er nerve
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434836&page=126



Danke, diese Bilder kenne ich bereits. Da ist das grün ehr dunkel und homogen - da kommt das metallic nicht so durch. Dachte auch erst, dass es schwarz war. Fand die Farbe so wie man sie sieht perfekt. Dann hab ich aber diesen Rahmen gesehen: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7026793&postcount=758

Und bei dem AM finde ich die Farbe auf den heller abgelichteten Bildern nicht mehr ganz so toll wie bei dem ersten Link. Mir wirkt das Metallic etwas unruhig, nicht so homogen. Weil die Digicams aber immer etwas anders die Farben interpretieren, weicht es mal mehr mal weniger von der Realität ab.

Zwischen 2010 und 11er Modellen gibts keine Farbabweichungen bei dem grün??

Drum wollte ich halt Leute mit nem black forest green Rahmen bitten, am besten bei Sonnenschein Fotos zu machen.


----------



## downhillboy (30. April 2011)

YAYA Rider schrieb:


> so soll er mal aussehen



sieht aus wie der rahmen vom weihnachtsmann


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

hohoho ja ne is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (30. April 2011)

Geiler Farbentwurf!
Hätt's den bei Canyon so gegeben, hätte ich ihn bestellt.

Da sieht mein weiss/rotes FRX mehr nach Weihnachtsmann aus!
Aber das wirde dieses Jahr erstmal durch die Parks geschubst und wenn der Lack dann durchgerockt ist, gibts auch für mich neues Pulver und Airbrush...


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

also erstmal werd ich rahmen und casting der gabel  in teer schwarz pulvern lassen kostet so 210 euro  und dann mal schauen einen airbrusher zu finden was der dann noch haben will


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. April 2011)

.....bestimmt ne Höllen arbeit...aber ne Geile Idee!genau wie der Rest von dir!!

..ich würde das *army frame* mit dem Gelben hinterbau nehmen 

...oder *frx multicolor4*


----------



## YAYA Rider (30. April 2011)

nene des bekommt des rote desing  was wiegt des torque von dir stefan


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. April 2011)

hmmmm...genau kann ich es dir leider nicht sagen.......
......laut meiner * Personenwaage* so zwischen 17,5kg -18,8kg 

...aber ob das stimmt...kein Plan


----------



## YAYA Rider (1. Mai 2011)

mh ok dann wird meiner vielleicht etwas schwerrer der hatte in dem baulichen zustand schon 11,1 kg laut personenwaage


----------



## Matzell (1. Mai 2011)

Für user flore_1992


----------



## Lukedee (1. Mai 2011)

Mein Canyon NERVE XC 9.0 sl getuned


----------



## klueny (1. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön! Was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## Lukedee (1. Mai 2011)

klueny schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Was sind das für Felgen?



Tune Fire Brigade super// King Kong superscharf Naben und eine BOR Felge. Gehen ab wie sau und wiegen 1210gramm. 
Bike is aktuell von 11,5 auf 10,2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YAYA Rider (1. Mai 2011)

mh seh ich des richtig das der schaltungszug in den rahmen rein geht ??


----------



## Lukedee (1. Mai 2011)

Ja stimmt.Ist normal bei den neueren


----------



## 2slow4U (1. Mai 2011)

http://www.canyon.com/popup/serien_highlights/innenverlegte-zuege.html?title=INNENVERLEGTE ZÜGE


----------



## mu85 (1. Mai 2011)

endlich da! nach paar kleinen änderungen gings los zur ersten ausfahrt! ...und ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Lukedee (1. Mai 2011)




----------



## ChrizZZz (2. Mai 2011)

Stimmiges schönes BIke bis auf einzelne blaue Stellen 

Aber die KCNC Scheibchen bremsen nicht wirklich oder? 
Die Ashimas haben ja schon einiges weniger an Bremskraft.


----------



## fkal (2. Mai 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Aber die KCNC Scheibchen bremsen nicht wirklich oder?



müssen sie ja nicht - ist ja leichtbau! 

sieht man von der sattelposition ab, ein schönes rad! schade, dass es diese weiß/grau kombination des rahmens heuer nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Lukedee (2. Mai 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Stimmiges schönes BIke bis auf einzelne blaue Stellen
> 
> Aber die KCNC Scheibchen bremsen nicht wirklich oder?
> Die Ashimas haben ja schon einiges weniger an Bremskraft.




wird sich noch rausstellen,da diese neu montiert sind und eingefahren werden müssen.Wenn das ergebnis nicht zufriedenstellend wird ,dannn kommen die wieder runter.Leichtbau soll find ich kein Nachteil bringen.Klar muss man Kompromisse eingehen,aber ganz klar nicht beim bremsen .


----------



## ChrizZZz (2. Mai 2011)

Ich meine bei mir ist das ja auch nicht anders 
Und bei meinem Gewicht merk ich bergab dann schon wo die Grenzen sind.
Da wollten die Ashimas nicht wirklich bremsen. Und die Razor haben ja noch weniger Angriffsfläche.

Da würde ich einfach ein paar mehr Euro in die X2 Race investieren.

Fahre nun aber selbst erstmal Magura Storm SL Scheiben, einfach weil sie nicht Schleifen oder flimmern. Und etwas Ruhe war mir da erstmal wichtiger.
Da sind 96gr. bei 160mm vertretbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Mai 2011)

Torqu Ltd


----------



## Lukedee (2. Mai 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ich meine bei mir ist das ja auch nicht anders
> Und bei meinem Gewicht merk ich bergab dann schon wo die Grenzen sind.
> Da wollten die Ashimas nicht wirklich bremsen. Und die Razor haben ja noch weniger Angriffsfläche.
> 
> ...




Na bei meim Fliegengewicht von 60 kg geht des noch . Steile Abfahrt muss ich die Tage noch testen. Hab erstmal beilagscheiben für die Bremsscheiben bestellt , da diese schleifen und der bremskolben kein Spielraum mehr hat.
Die Hopes wären auch nicht schlecht, mag bloß die Zacken nicht und die passen auch für Formula?


----------



## Michael140 (2. Mai 2011)

Sehr schick Kalle. Meine lyrik hat auf Garantie eine neue Druckstufe bekommen. Jetzt kann ich auch das Öl höhren wenn man sie schüttelt. Und 50 g schwerer ist sie auch noch als vorher......
Leider hab ich am Sonntag mal wieder keine Bilder gemacht.


----------



## OJMad (3. Mai 2011)

YAYA Rider schrieb:


> so soll er mal aussehen



Ähem.
Sorry, aber ist Bobby Root nicht inzwischen bei Rose?

Edit: Ich seh grad Booby Root.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. Mai 2011)

Michael140 schrieb:


> Sehr schick Kalle. Meine lyrik hat auf Garantie eine neue Druckstufe bekommen. Jetzt kann ich auch das Öl höhren wenn man sie schüttelt. Und 50 g schwerer ist sie auch noch als vorher......
> Leider hab ich am Sonntag mal wieder keine Bilder gemacht.



Danke, Michael. Na hauptsache, die Forke läuft jetzt. Eh ich mich versehen konnte, habe ich beim Bergabfahren mit meiner Hose das Propedal aktiviert. Die ganze Zeit wunderte ich mich, warum das Heck so straff ist


----------



## YAYA Rider (3. Mai 2011)

na und des desing hat kein koppy right also und wenn der bei rose is mir is des doch egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Mai 2011)

Uuuh.. gibts das auch in Blau? 

Erinnert mich an TRON


----------



## bells0 (3. Mai 2011)

Few updates since Feb delivery.

Renthal Fatbars and Duo stem
Ti Spring
Saint cranks
Hope BB
& E13 Turbocharger bash.


----------



## Chrissel94 (3. Mai 2011)

Absolut eines der schärfsten Canyon's die ich kenne!
Super schön!


----------



## christophersch (3. Mai 2011)

ja, definitiv!


----------



## Xplosion51 (3. Mai 2011)

great


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Mai 2011)




----------



## YAYA Rider (3. Mai 2011)




----------



## dusi__ (3. Mai 2011)

man bracht hier im forum nen sabber smiley. wenn der rahmen so aussieht geb ich dir meinen damit der genau so wird


----------



## Chrissel94 (3. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> man bracht hier im forum nen sabber smiley. wenn der rahmen so aussieht geb ich dir meinen damit der genau so wird




auch


----------



## pillemaen (4. Mai 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Few updates since Feb delivery.
> 
> Renthal Fatbars and Duo stem
> Ti Spring
> ...



Best Rockzone I've seen so far!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Santa2412claus (6. Mai 2011)

bells0 schrieb:


> Few updates since Feb delivery.
> 
> Renthal Fatbars and Duo stem
> Ti Spring
> ...



Hi,

really nice bike you got.
Do you have any detailed information about your Renthal Fatbar? What size and color is it?

Thx a lot.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (6. Mai 2011)

Hier sind doch nur Schnarchnasen unterwegs.. Es gibt kaum Fotos von den XC oder AM 2011er Modellen.

Muss ich also morgen zu Canyon, probefahren und Fotos machen..


----------



## Santa2412claus (6. Mai 2011)

Für dich


----------



## fibbs (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du was in "Black Forest Green" findest, schlepp es auf den Parkplatz und mach Sonnenschein-Bilder. Die werden derzeit hier im Forum oft gewünscht (z. B. von mir), wurden aber noch nicht geliefert.

Freu mich auf AM und XC-Bilder. Ich finde nämlich bisher immer noch, dass die beiden optisch bis auf den Knick im Sitzrohr beim AM nicht zu unterscheiden sind.

Christian


...dem gerade alles weh tut... ein paar km zu viel?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (6. Mai 2011)

fibbs schrieb:


> Wenn Du was in "Black Forest Green" findest, schlepp es auf den Parkplatz und mach Sonnenschein-Bilder. Die werden derzeit hier im Forum oft gewünscht (z. B. von mir), wurden aber noch nicht geliefert.
> 
> Freu mich auf AM und XC-Bilder.



Du sagst es.. Das grün interessiert mich auch seehr. (XC 7). Ich hoffe ich bin morgen nicht enttäuscht und kann zuschlagen.

Mein Plan B: AM 7 in dem geilen braun. Aber eigentlich brauch ich kein AM. Naja, ich muss morgen einfach sehen und fühlen..

Bilder bringe ich mit - an Sonne soll es auch in Koblenz ja nicht scheitern..

Danke Santa, dein Bild hab ich schon mal gesehen, sehr nett!


----------



## fibbs (6. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist es inzwischen das AM, für das ich mich interessiere. Ich glaube der Grund war, dass hier im Forum jemand geschrieben hat "AM ist die Spaßmaschine, XC das vernünftige Bike". Tja, vernünftig beim Hobby? Das geht mal gar nicht.

Und ja, Du hast Recht: das Braun beim 7er AM ist einfach - tschuldigung - geil! Aber mich macht das 8er mehr an, schon allein wegen der Reverb. LECKER!


----------



## rider_x (6. Mai 2011)

"bells0" hat auf seinem Torque jede menge Kleber drauf. Ich habe mir die Rahmenoberfläche von dem schwarz anodisiertem eher rauh vorgestellt, also für Aufkleber eher ungeignet. Hab ich da nen Denkfehler???


----------



## Stefan_78 (6. Mai 2011)

....die ist anscheinend nicht SOO rau wie du sie dir vorstellst!hab auch etliche Aufkleber drauf gemacht ohne Probleme.....auf mein Nerve AM und auf mein Torque.
ich wüsste aber jetzt auch keine vergleichbare oberfläche...vielleicht autolack..ohne Klarlack


----------



## Ladymama (6. Mai 2011)

fibbs schrieb:


> Wenn Du was in "Black Forest Green" findest, schlepp es auf den Parkplatz und mach Sonnenschein-Bilder. Die werden derzeit hier im Forum oft gewünscht (z. B. von mir), wurden aber noch nicht geliefert.
> 
> Genug Sonne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fibbs (6. Mai 2011)

Hmm, ja Danke auf jeden Fall. Ich fürchte aber man muss das wirklich live sehen um zu wissen, ob es gefällt. Deinem Bild nach und wenn Du nichts gesagt hättest würde ich sagen das ist schwarz. Ist die Farbe wirklich so dunkel? Sieht ja schon irgendwie lecker aus.


----------



## Ladymama (6. Mai 2011)

Besser?


----------



## bells0 (6. Mai 2011)

Santa2412claus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> really nice bike you got.
> Do you have any detailed information about your Renthal Fatbar? What size and color is it?
> ...



Hey mate

Renthal bars come in gold colour only and in 10, 20 and 38mm rise. Mine are the 20mm version. All 780mm wide too. 

Bought mine from a UK co called descentgear.com

They sell out pretty quick here, even though Renthal is a UK company. Not sure if there is a distributor for Germany??

Nice bars though, and the stem is a thing of beauty!!


----------



## sibbey (7. Mai 2011)

Canyon Nerve AM 6.0

Mamba Green, Reverb, Ergon

Mein Baby ;-)


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. Mai 2011)

Geile Farbe 

..das würde ich dieses Jahr auch nehmen


----------



## Jobi (7. Mai 2011)

Aaaaaaaah! Meine Augen!!!!
Also echt, jedem das seine, aber meins isses nicht.
Aber wenn's Euch gefällt, dann viel Spaß damit!

Rockt.on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakNAK (8. Mai 2011)

@sibbey dein AM hat die rahmengröße XL oder?

hat jemand zufällig ein bild vom AM in L zum vergleich da?


----------



## YAYA Rider (8. Mai 2011)

mein canyon ist erstmal fertig 







die farbe kommt auf fotos leider nicht so wild rüber


----------



## Thomas_v2 (8. Mai 2011)

Das sind ja mal ziemlich "freshe" Farben auf dieser Seite 

Aber mal was anderes als das Canyon schwarz-weiß.


----------



## YAYA Rider (8. Mai 2011)

jo des soll ja noch des tron desing bekommen in rot schwarz weiss was ich auf ein paar seiten weiter hinten gepostet habe


----------



## Pioneer-dC (8. Mai 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig ein bild vom AM in L zum vergleich da?







bitteschön... ist zwar nur das 5.0er aber immerhin Rahmengröße L


----------



## nakNAK (8. Mai 2011)

danke!


----------



## sibbey (8. Mai 2011)

meins ist XL, korrekt.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## Chrissel94 (8. Mai 2011)

YAYA Rider schrieb:


> mein canyon ist erstmal fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da kannst du aber noch einiges machen... ist jetzt leider nicht soo mein fall...


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (8. Mai 2011)

So, nun war ich ja gestern auch bei Canyon. Und habe auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.. Vorweg: Die Farben sehen in echt 1000 x besser aus als auf der HP!

Ich bin begeistert.. Aber gut, dass das Geldbudget die Entscheidung einschränkt.. 

Hier nun meine Schnappschüsse. Vom Licht war es z.T. im Schatten, bzw. in der Morgensonne..





































Hier hatte die Sonne noch nicht so viel Power ca. 10 Uhr morgens, kommt aber in etwa der Realität nahe.





So, den Rest gibts im Album. Hab jetzt kein' Bock mehr..  Ich habe mir ein XC 7.0 in grün genommen! Ich hoffe es kommt Anfang 20. KW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (8. Mai 2011)

Was sind denn die Sattelstützen so verranzt? Reiben die die Sattelrohre nicht aus?


----------



## jaamaa (8. Mai 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Was sind denn die Sattelstützen so verranzt? Reiben die die Sattelrohre nicht aus?



Das ist feinstes Fett, permanent zugeführt von der Canyon Sattelklemme. Sieht kagge aus, ist aber sinnvoll.


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Mai 2011)

das ist doch dieses komische "fett" das die da dran machen!hatte ich an meinen auch!

sehr schöne Bilder!!vermitteln einen sehr guten eindruck über die Farben !


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. Mai 2011)

Braun und grün met. sind ja mal sowas von schick


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (9. Mai 2011)

Jau, das Grün Metallic ist auch mein Favorit, sehr schick 

Champagner oder was das ist (zweites Foto von oben) finde ich auch sehr ansprechend, während ich mit diesem bläulichen Farbton gar nix anfangen kann, das find ich direkt häßlich


----------



## fibbs (9. Mai 2011)

@CANIANER7.0:

Danke für die Bilder. Sehen super aus, die Farben. Jetzt kann ich mir was drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted 208902 (9. Mai 2011)

"Champagner" ist das schicke "Piranha Gold Metallic" wie sichs bei Canyon schreit; was unter anderem auch als Farbvariante beim "Strive" zur Auswahl steht...mhhh legga ... das dann hoffentlich von den ersten (sagen wir mal KW22) glücklichen hier live gepostet wird ^^

Super Pics..


----------



## Kamaroroxx (9. Mai 2011)

Servus,

könnte mal einer vll ein Bild vom Canyon AM 7.0 in copper metallic rein machen? Perfekt wäre es, das Rad in der Sonne zu sehen.

Mich reizt die Farbe, bin mir nur nich hundert pro sicher....habe hier schon etliche Seiten durch gemacht....


----------



## kNiRpS (9. Mai 2011)

schau mal ca. 10 posts weiter oben. da is es gleich das erste bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamaroroxx (9. Mai 2011)

aber leider nicht in der Sonne.....mich würde der Lack in der Sonne Interessieren.


----------



## christophersch (9. Mai 2011)

echt schön, die Farben. Besonders groß ist der Unterschied bei dem Blau vom Frx ltd 2010. Das wirkt in der Sonne auch 10.000x besser als auf der HP. Da sieht es schon fast nach hellblau türkies aus. ...ist aber immer so bei Metallic Farben. Die glänzen erst in der Sonne ;-)


----------



## daddy yo yo (9. Mai 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> So, nun war ich ja gestern auch bei Canyon. Und habe auch mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.. (...)
> 
> So, den Rest gibts im Album.


klasse bilder, das hydroforming kommt echt gut rüber und die farben auch!


----------



## johnnykey (9. Mai 2011)

Bitteschön, hier nochmal ein AM 7.0 mit Sonne. Die Farbe ist aber nun mal so wie sie schon weiter oben zu sehen ist. Mehr Sonne geht nicht


----------



## Custom311 (9. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein 2010er GC im Stadteinsatz...


----------



## beatnicker (11. Mai 2011)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Hier mein Baby. Hab mit viel Arbeit den orangen Strich und die kleinen Aufdrucke vom Rahmen bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schön!

Ich hoffe, du kannst mir noch paar Fragen beantworten...

Ist das das 2011er Modell?
Bist du zufrieden mit dem Bike?
War der Kettenstrebenschutz inkludiert oder hast du den separat dazu bestellt?
Sind die Ergons empfehlenswert?
Wenn ja, welches Modell/Serie?
Und wo hast du sie gekauft? Finde sie in weiß sehr stylisch. Auch die simplen Flaschenhalter gefallen mir.

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme noch eine Antwort. Möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen das AL 6.0 bestellen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (11. Mai 2011)

hier mein Canyon CF neu besohlt mit Contis, so wie ich es am liebsten sehe!


----------



## Max_913 (11. Mai 2011)

seeehr nice 

btw war die nummer inkludiert?^^ xD


----------



## traindriverrrob (11. Mai 2011)

sibbey schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve AM 6.0
> 
> Mamba Green, Reverb, Ergon
> 
> Mein Baby ;-)



I have this bike on order, it looks fantastic.  Do you have any other photos?


----------



## Dantethr (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo ,
die Leitung der Reverb am Nerve AM 9.0HS ist aber nicht schön und praktisch verlegt. Die Ösen der Halter gehören nach innen und die Leitung zwischen Dämpfer und Sitzrohr! Die hintere Bohrung müsste auch weiter nach hinten (2012) und an die Sattelklemmung muß für 2012 auch eine Führung für die Leitung, da diese sich leider bewegt.
Die Farben sind echt super.


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Mai 2011)

Max_913 schrieb:


> seeehr nice
> 
> btw war die nummer inkludiert?^^ xD


 

und die Patschhände aufnm Objektiv auch?? 

bruß


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (12. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> und die Patschhände aufnm Objektiv auch??
> 
> bruß


 

 stimmt, die hat vorher mein 11 Monate alter Sohn noch in der hand gehabt! Bin froh das sie überlebt hat!


----------



## gavia64 (12. Mai 2011)

beatnicker schrieb:


> Sehr schon
> Ich hoffe, du kannst mir noch paar Fragen beantworten...
> 
> Ist das das 2011er Modell?
> ...


----------



## _Sebo_ (15. Mai 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> die Leitung der Reverb am Nerve AM 9.0HS ist aber nicht schön und praktisch verlegt. Die Ösen der Halter gehören nach innen und die Leitung zwischen Dämpfer und Sitzrohr! Die hintere Bohrung müsste auch weiter nach hinten (2012) und an die Sattelklemmung muß für 2012 auch eine Führung für die Leitung, da diese sich leider bewegt.
> Die Farben sind echt super.



Wenn man etwas Haarspray auf die Innenseite der Kabelbinder sprüht, verrutscht da nichts.  
Ich finde die Zugverlegung optimal. Die Leitung würde knicken wenn man die hintere Klemme weiter ans Sitzrohr versetzen würde....
Eine Führungsöse für die Sattelstütze ist im Zubehör enthalten und fehlt hier!


----------



## Eisbein (16. Mai 2011)

endlich eine vernünftige bremse:








braucht jemand eine the one?


----------



## Cortezsi (16. Mai 2011)

Warum warst Du mit der Formula nicht zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (16. Mai 2011)

zu schnelles fading und nicht die ends power.
Ich bring halt mit meinen 90kg einiges an masse mit.


----------



## anulu (16. Mai 2011)

Welche Scheiben fährst mit der Saint?


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Mai 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> .
> Ich bring halt mit meinen 90kg einiges an masse mit.




....deswegen hab ich auf die Code gewechselt


----------



## YAYA Rider (16. Mai 2011)

jo die code welches baujahr wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Mai 2011)

Bj.2010/2011 die Chrom Farbende


----------



## YAYA Rider (16. Mai 2011)

die is nice meine naja ab baujahr 2007 bis 2010 hatte ich alle hebel ständig sind da die geberkolben rausgeflogen 

bin am überlegen wegen einer elexir cr  oder wenigens nur die hebel davon


----------



## Eisbein (17. Mai 2011)

an der saint fahre ich vorn eine avid g2 cs 203mm und hinten die formula scheibe in 180mm. bei der hinteren scheibe bin ich noch nicht sicher ob ich die leichtbauscheibe vll. gegen eine 203er g2 tausche. im moment seh ich aber keine notwendigkeit mir 50g zusatzgewicht ans rad zuschrauben!


----------



## MasterAss (17. Mai 2011)

Vernünftige Entscheidung mit der Bremse. Hab mit dieser Bremse nun endlich auch diejenige gefunden, die nicht nach > 700hm DH fadet (vorher: Louise 2010, Elixir CR).


----------



## Max_913 (17. Mai 2011)

geizt mal nicht so mit pic´s hier^^

=P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Vernünftige Entscheidung mit der Bremse. Hab mit dieser Bremse nun endlich auch diejenige gefunden, die nicht nach > 700hm DH fadet (vorher: Louise 2010, Elixir CR).



Ich bin die formula länger gefahren als ich eigentlich wollte. Aber so hab ich wenigstens mal gemerkt wie wenig man für 360 bekommt.
Die Br-445 von meiner freundin hatte eine bessere performance.

Ich bin jetzt sehr glücklich mit der saint. Bin gestern das erste mal richtig draußen gewesen, und selbst nach relativ langem schleifbremsen (dank regen wars extrem rutschig) hatte ich praktisch kein performance abfall!

Wenns dann trocken ist und ich am HR mehr grip hat müssen da wohl schon 1000hm am stück ran um die bremse an ihre grenze zu bringen!


----------



## downhillboy (18. Mai 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> endlich eine vernünftige bremse:
> 
> braucht jemand eine the one?


 
wenn du mir sie schenkst


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Mai 2011)

hätte jetzt gar nicht gedacht, dass die the one so schlecht ist. eigentlich wollte ich mir diese wegen der guten bremsleistung bei geringem gewicht kaufen. im moment habe ich die avid elixir 5 und bin damit nicht gerade zufrieden. die bremspower kommt regelmäßig an ihre grenzen, man hat immer das bedürfnis mit 2 fingern zu bremsen.. und mit 80kilo bin ich jetzt zwar nicht der leichteste aber auch nicht gerade schwer..


----------



## Deleted176859 (18. Mai 2011)

Wie hieß der Thread nochmal...??? *Die große Canyon-Galerie...!*


----------



## Komodo3000 (19. Mai 2011)

Mit der neuen Sattelstütze ist es jetzt erst mal komplett.
Habe auch endlich mal den Plastikmüll aus dem Hinterrad entfernt.


----------



## xander_v (19. Mai 2011)

ich hatte die saint, habe mir dann aus gründen des gewichts eine the one gekauft und bin mittlerweile wieder bei der saint angekommen.
vom preis zur leistung ist die saint unschlagbar, zwar relativ schwer aber dafür einwandfrei.
mit ausrüstung bringe ich denke um die 90-95kg auf die wage und selbst bei langen abfahrten gibt es keine nennenswerten probleme.
zwar benötigt man wenn wirklich viel gebremst wird etwas mehr kraft aber bisher konnte ich das teil ohne probleme jederzeit mit einem finger blockieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 208902 (20. Mai 2011)

@BikeMike78

Geiles Supermodel


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (20. Mai 2011)




----------



## Dantethr (20. Mai 2011)

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/724310]
	


[/IMG]
	

[/IMG]


----------



## speichenquaeler (20. Mai 2011)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/899203


 
Gefällt! 

Hab das gleiche...fast...ich finde den GC Rahmen in weiß (mit weißer Gabel) immer noch die beste (Nicht)farbe. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, warum Canyon diese Klassikerfarbe momentan nicht anbietet.


LRS = abgelabelter DT Swiss??

...und zieh mal den Kettenstrebenkondom ein Stück nach vorne...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Dantethr (20. Mai 2011)




----------



## Eisbein (20. Mai 2011)

bikemike,
warum fährt man an einem Alpinist, also ein Freeride bike, ein elixir? 
Oder wird das rad nur im mittelgebirge bewegt?


und was wiegt die saint mehr als die The One?


----------



## Komodo3000 (20. Mai 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bikemike,
> warum fährt man an einem Alpinist, also ein Freeride bike, ein elixir?
> Oder wird das rad nur im mittelgebirge bewegt?



Da musst Du wohl bei Canyon nachfragen...
... im Ernst: Superharte Freeride Einlagen mache ich mit dem Torque (bisher) nicht. Mein Schwerpunkt sind endurolastige Touren, mit Hüppern, Drops, Wurzeln, Treppen etc. Abfahrten mit 200-300 hm am Stück. Viel mehr geht bei uns im Rheinland und im näheren Umkreis auch nicht. Mit der Bremse bin ich bislang sehr zufrieden.

Am Montag geht es zum ersten Mal in den Bikepark (Winterberg). Mal sehen, wie sich Bike und Bremse dort so schlagen werden.

Warum fragst Du eigentlich? Hast Du mit der Elixir schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Eisbein (20. Mai 2011)

nein, ich wunderte mich nur über die zusammenstellung. Eine Elexir am AM find ich vertretbar, am enduro wirds grenzwertig und dein rad schreit doch nach den ganz großen bergen.
Und da wirds mit der elexir gefährlich. Aber ich hörte schon von einigen leuten hier, die mit der bremse auch im alpinen gelände zufrieden sind...

Bin die bremse nur einmal an einem testrad gefahren -> disaster


----------



## steveo282 (20. Mai 2011)

> Und da wirds mit der el*i*xir gefährlich.


fahr die bremse am torque im freeride/downhill mit 100 kg brutto gewicht; hat bisher ihre arbeit zuverlässig erledigt! muss man halt öfters mal laufen lassen und nicht auf der bremse kleben


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Mai 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Bin die bremse nur einmal an einem testrad gefahren -> disaster


Und deshalb darauf zu schließen, dass die Bremse nix taugt ist völliger Quatsch! Ein Kumpel hat die am Session 88 DH und die funktioniert bestens...

Bei Bremsen ist es irgendwie immer ein Bisschen Glücksache, wie gut sie funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (20. Mai 2011)

Bevor man eine Bremse pauschal verurteilt sollte man auch immer erst die Beläge tauschen, was da teilweise verbaut wird ist ne Frechheit.


----------



## monkey10 (20. Mai 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bikemike,
> warum fährt man an einem Alpinist, also ein Freeride bike, ein elixir?
> Oder wird das rad nur im mittelgebirge bewegt?



Hmm.. fahre das Alpinist mit der originalen Elixir und war damit gestern in den Ostalpen unterwegs (knapp 2500hm bergab aufgeteilt auf zwei Abfahren). Wiege fahrfertig ca 91-92kg.

War eigentlich okay. Wobei im sehr technischen Gelände immer kurz abgestiegen wird (spotten, Leitern, Seile, Absturzgelände). Aber nach der Baumgrenze bei einer Serpentinen Steilabfahrt von ca 600hm ohne Pause mit ständigen HR-Versetzen ist sie nicht ausgefallen und hat nicht spürbar gefadet. Habe immer nur einen Finger am Hebel gehabt...

Wobei ich mir trotzdem eine stärkere VR-Bremse wünschen würde (mit guter Dosierbarkeit). Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob der Unterschied zur Code od. Saint bei diesen Abfahrten so stark spürbar ist. Ein Kollege fährt eine (alte) Code und bremst z.B. nach ein paar 100hm immer mit 2 Fingern (ca +15kg Fahrergewicht).

Ich müsste die Code/Saint mal testweise auf meinem Bike fahren 



Eisbein schrieb:


> und was wiegt die saint mehr als die The One?



je nach Modell der TheOne bis zu 300g leichter mit großen Scheiben (siehe diverse Forums-Beiträge).


----------



## DaBua (21. Mai 2011)

@ Dantethr

Ich verfolge die Beiträge hier schon länger und des Bild hast letztes Jahr schon gepostet! Stimmts oder hab ich Alsheimer?


----------



## widdun (21. Mai 2011)

Hat wer nen paar schöne Bilder vom AM in Copper Metallic?


----------



## Xplosion51 (21. Mai 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bikemike,
> warum fährt man an einem Alpinist, also ein Freeride bike, ein elixir?
> Oder wird das rad nur im mittelgebirge bewegt?
> 
> ...



Alpinist ist kein Freerider.


----------



## YAYA Rider (21. Mai 2011)

suche elixir cr bremsgriffe hat einer welche oder auch vonner code


----------



## unchained (22. Mai 2011)

ich bin mal wieder so frei: 

Meine beiden Bikes


----------



## rider_x (22. Mai 2011)

je öfter ich das Torque in schwarz sehe desto besser gefällt es mir


----------



## Michael140 (22. Mai 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/901126






Hier noch mal meins. Leider gibt es das Vorderrad nicht mehr..... Ne HS habe ich jetz auch anstelle der SLX verbaut. Bin heute das erste mal 450 hm am Stück gefahren und bin voll zufrieden. Leider wiegt das Bike jetzt 16,0 kg. Aber gemerkt habe ich es nur meim Tragen auf der Schulter
Blöder Fahrfehler! Wegen der Bremsdiskusion habe ich auch mal ne Frage. Bin mit der CR-Carbon auch nicht 100% zufrieden. Jedoch sind da noch die Standardbeläge drauf. Mit Organischen soll die Leistung um einiges besser sein. Hat das schon mal einer probiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (23. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und deshalb darauf zu schließen, dass die Bremse nix taugt ist völliger Quatsch! Ein Kumpel hat die am Session 88 DH und die funktioniert bestens...
> 
> Bei Bremsen ist es irgendwie immer ein Bisschen Glücksache, wie gut sie funktionieren



eben ich sagte ja auch: es soll wohl auch leute geben die damit zurecht kommen.

Ich hab mich für die Saint entschieden und ich denke/hoffe das ich damit nie wieder probleme haben werde.


----------



## Se_b (23. Mai 2011)

Hier habt ihr mal mein Canyon AM6.0 mit einer Hammerschmidt zusehen =)


----------



## Maracuja10 (23. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


>



Sehr schick...  Die weiße SID macht sich sehr gut


----------



## kNiRpS (23. Mai 2011)

unchained schrieb:


>



wie zufrieden bist n du mit der domain? überlege mir die auch mal testweise zu besorgen um die 180mm an der front auszuprobieren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> wie zufrieden bist n du mit der domain? überlege mir die auch mal testweise zu besorgen um die 180mm an der front auszuprobieren.


Genau so hab ich es auch gemacht  Mein Fazit: gute Gabel, aber wenn es ruppig wird, kommt die Dämpfung nicht mit der Mission Control mit. Rad liegt aber durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel trotzdem deutlich satter - war bei mir sogar trotz zu harter Feder so.


@ unchained: da war mal was mit nem Matchmaker-Projekt... du erinnerst dich?


----------



## fishbone121 (23. Mai 2011)

sodele. 
hier mein torque fr 9.0 nochmal mit einigen updates: 
Kefü, schaltwerk, lenker, talas wurd in ne 2010er van umgebaut, neu speiche+nippel, hinteres laufrad zentriert, neue kette, neues kettenblatt.








was gefällt euch bzw. was nich? 
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (23. Mai 2011)

Strive ES 9.0 Testbike, Bilder sind am 05.05. am Gardasee entstanden. Finde die Farbe in echt tausend mal besser als auf der Website ...











Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Battler (23. Mai 2011)

Geil geil geil geil geil geil geil !!!!!! 

So schön, das ist fast schon wieder verboten.


----------



## fussmensch (23. Mai 2011)

Hier mein neuestes Spielzeug. Freu mich tierisch auf diesen Sommer...




Wird noch ein wenig personalisiert und umkonfiguriert. 
Zu verfolgen unter:
airfreshing.de


----------



## nakNAK (23. Mai 2011)

kann man annehmen, dass die rahmengröße vom strive M ist, da alle showroombikes M sind?

schaut so flach und lang aus. echt böööööse. und die farbe ist auch lecker


----------



## karsten13 (23. Mai 2011)

nakNAK schrieb:


> kann man annehmen, dass die rahmengröße vom strive M ist, da alle showroombikes M sind?



ja, ist M. Es gab aber auch noch ein ES 7.0 in S.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## fishbone121 (23. Mai 2011)

fussmensch schrieb:


> Hier mein neuestes Spielzeug. Freu mich tierisch auf diesen Sommer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Traum !


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Mai 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Strive ES 9.0 Testbike, Bilder sind am 05.05. am Gardasee entstanden. Finde die Farbe in echt tausend mal besser als auf der Website ...


Die Farbe ist SO geil, das kann man nicht in Worte fassen...










fussmensch schrieb:


> Hier mein neuestes Spielzeug. Freu mich tierisch auf diesen Sommer...


Etwas arg Schärfe und Sättigung reingedreht, was?  Aber einfach lecker so ein rohes Torque mit passender Gabel


----------



## Deleted 208902 (24. Mai 2011)

@carsten13

ist das etwa das Conkerbrown beim Strive?


----------



## fussmensch (24. Mai 2011)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Ein Traum !



Sehe ich genauso!
Mir als Münchner Lokalpatrioten fällt erst jetzt auf, wie gut Augustiner auch farblich harmoniert.
Das mit viel Schärfe und Kontrast ist immer so ne Sache. Ich mag den Effekt. Muss man die Bilder aber runterrechnen leiden Sie doch sehr.


----------



## MrStrive (24. Mai 2011)

gospeedracergo schrieb:


> @carsten13
> 
> ist das etwa das Conkerbrown beim Strive?



Japp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BKM-SE (25. Mai 2011)

Da die letzten Videos mit meinem Nerve hier recht gut angekommen sind ...


mfg SE


----------



## johnny blaze (25. Mai 2011)

sehr schön 

vor allem der mix aus fahrszenen und kurzen zwischensequenzen ist sehr gelungen. find ich immer interessanter als reine aneinanderreihung von abfahrten


----------



## Deleted 94818 (25. Mai 2011)

sehr geil!


----------



## werrabike (25. Mai 2011)

Da will ich auch mal ein paar Bilder posten.
Hier mein 2008er Canyon Ultimate CF in seiner letzten Ausbaustufe. Einigermaßen leicht und doch sehr robust.









 

 



Spezifikationen
Rahmen...................Canyon Ultimate CF, Größe L
Gabel.......................Magura Durin MD80R
Bremse....................Magura Marta SL Magnesium, 180/160
Kurbel......................Shimano XTR 985, 28/40
Kassette...................Shimano XTR 980, 11-36
Schalthebel...............Shimano XTR 980
Umwerfer.................Shimano XTR 980 E-Type
Kette........................Shimano XTR 980
Felgen......................ZTR Alpine
Naben......................Tune King/Kong
Speichen...................Sapim CX Ray
Reifen.......................Continental RaceKing Protection 2.2/2.0
Vorbau.....................Syntace F109, 110 mm
Lenker......................Syntace Duraflite Carbon, 630 mm
Sattelstütze...............Syntace P6 HiFlex, 400 mm
Sattel.......................Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
Sattelstützenklemme...KCNC Road Pro Titan
Schnellspanner...........KCNC Schnellspanner Titan
Griffe........................Ergon GX2 Carbon
Flaschenhalter............Specialized Rib Cage Pro


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Mai 2011)

Da haste aber gut investiert. Inkl. edelsten Laufrädern


----------



## .t1mo (25. Mai 2011)

Richtig geil auch, dass schon die neue P6 HiFlex dran ist


----------



## gremlino (25. Mai 2011)

sehr geil und auch optisch ansprechend! 
Was wiegt das Mopped denn? Merkst du die HiFlex Stütze oder ist das alles nur PR?


----------



## werrabike (25. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> sehr geil und auch optisch ansprechend!
> Was wiegt das Mopped denn? Merkst du die HiFlex Stütze oder ist das alles nur PR?


Danke erstmal für die Kommentare.

Beim Gewicht war ich heute ein wenig Enttäuscht als ich es an die Waage gehangen habe. Die stoppte erst bei 9,4 kg  Frage mich immer wie dann viele ihr MTB unter 9 kg bekommen? Fahren die Rahmen < 20"? Reifen ohne Pannenschutz? Lenker mit 580 mm Breite? Trotz des Gewichts geht es natürlich gut Vorwärts und hatte mich seit mehr als einem Jahr im Wettkampf nicht im Stich gelassen. Zudem muss ich sagen das ich knapp das 10-fache des Gewichtes das Rades auf die Waage bringe und da geht das Gewicht glaube in Ordnung, oder?

Zur P6 HiFlex. Ich für meinen Teil würde sagen das meine Ritchey WCS Carbon SingleBolt, welche ich vorher gefahren bin, sogar ein wenig mehr geflext hat. Aber da ich eh nicht so einen starken Flex mag, kommt mir die P6 sehr entgegen. Der Hauptgrund für den Kauf der P6 HiFlex war eigentlich der, das ich Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze von einem Hersteller haben wollte  Stehe nicht so auf das Mixen von verschiedenen Marken.


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. Mai 2011)

fussmensch schrieb:


>



Gutes Bike, gutes Bier! 
Gruß in die alte Heimat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (26. Mai 2011)

werrabike schrieb:


> Beim Gewicht war ich heute ein wenig Enttäuscht als ich es an die Waage gehangen habe. Die stoppte erst bei 9,4 kg  Frage mich immer wie dann viele ihr MTB unter 9 kg bekommen? Fahren die Rahmen < 20"? Reifen ohne Pannenschutz? Lenker mit 580 mm Breite? Trotz des Gewichts geht es natürlich gut Vorwärts und hatte mich seit mehr als einem Jahr im Wettkampf nicht im Stich gelassen. Zudem muss ich sagen das ich knapp das 10-fache des Gewichtes das Rades auf die Waage bringe und da geht das Gewicht glaube in Ordnung, oder?



9,4kg sind doch schon ein sehr guter Wert, vor allem für uns 0,1Tonner


----------



## floleerau (27. Mai 2011)

hier mal mein gutes Stück is doch ne Galerie  =)


----------



## -Soulride- (27. Mai 2011)

Ah, da is ja mein alter Dämpfer


----------



## YAYA Rider (27. Mai 2011)

so hab ne neue bremse formula k18 neu


----------



## Daniel1993 (27. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 , gestern angekommen 





Bin total zufrieden, nur die Bremsen gefallen mir noch nicht, greifen erst recht spät und relativ "weich". Ich hab als Vergleich das Nerve XC 8.0 von einem Freund, das er seit einem Jahr hat, da muss man wesentlich weniger stark bremsen und man hat gleich ordentlich Bremskraft. Bin allerdings erst ca. 40km gefahren, das gibt sich dann wohl noch, oder?


----------



## YAYA Rider (27. Mai 2011)

meine neue bremse 






da kommt es ein bissel besser rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (27. Mai 2011)

WAAHNSINN!... nein.
krankes grün.


----------



## YAYA Rider (27. Mai 2011)

naja des grün kommt auf pics immer ******** rüber


----------



## Nexic (27. Mai 2011)

YAYA Rider schrieb:


> naja des grün kommt auf pics immer ******** rüber



Auf dem ersten kommt es super rüber!  

Ich persönlich würde es zwar nicht mit rot kombinieren aber die Farbe an sich ist geil!


----------



## YAYA Rider (27. Mai 2011)

naja die farbe bleibt aber net der kommt in teeschwarz balt gepulvert


----------



## Nexic (27. Mai 2011)

YAYA Rider schrieb:


> naja die farbe bleibt aber net der kommt in teeschwarz balt gepulvert



Schade, ich finde ja das Giftgrün auch super in kombination mit Weiß funktioniert.
Aber hast schon recht, schwarz passt viel besser zu deinen Anbauteilen.


----------



## YAYA Rider (27. Mai 2011)

jop weiss ja net ob man beim pulvern rote flecks mit rein machen kann


----------



## bsargento (28. Mai 2011)

Portugal Torque FR


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Mai 2011)

YAYA Rider schrieb:


> so hab ne neue bremse formula k18 neu



Wirklich eine neue?
Welche Scheiben benutzt Du damit (sieht man leider nicht auf den Bildern richtig)?


----------



## YAYA Rider (28. Mai 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Wirklich eine neue?
> Welche Scheiben benutzt Du damit (sieht man leider nicht auf den Bildern richtig)?




im mom avid g2 203mm scheiben 

jop die bremse is nigel nagel neu für 98uronen mit garantie bei dem bikehändler meines vertrauen


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Mai 2011)

Dämpferupdate:
isx-6 rockt noch immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YAYA Rider (28. Mai 2011)

nice dein torque was denn des für ne gabel ne totem würd da noch decals in rahmen farbe drauf machen


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Mai 2011)

danke,ja ist eine totem.
wenn du mir decals in rahmenfarbe schenkst gern


----------



## YAYA Rider (28. Mai 2011)

leider hab ich keine ahung wie man die macht und auch net die ausrüstung


----------



## kNiRpS (28. Mai 2011)

guckst du hier  http://www.bikesdecals.com/rockshox-totem-decals-kit-black-p-520.html?cPath=34_73


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Mai 2011)

ich gucke  sogar in braun aber 19$ naja


----------



## holger.frank (28. Mai 2011)

mein Torque, nach 3 Jahren ohne Canyon, jetzt wieder mit einem Torque, 14.3kg


----------



## YAYA Rider (29. Mai 2011)

nice aber die sattelstellung is geschmackssache


----------



## gremlino (29. Mai 2011)

edit: falsch gelesen


----------



## YAYA Rider (29. Mai 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> edit: falsch gelesen




ehm was falsch gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (29. Mai 2011)

ich hatte gelesen _nice aber die sattel*stütze* is geschmackssache 
_ und nicht *sattelstellung*

und dann gefragt, was an der P6 auszusetzen ist


----------



## holger.frank (29. Mai 2011)

YAYA Rider schrieb:


> nice aber die sattelstellung is geschmackssache



das ist richtig.

Ich habe lange Beine und einen kurzen Oberkörper, also kurzer Vorbau und Sattel nach vorne. Ich habe das Torque als Enduro aufgebaut und will damit auch klettern, mit Sattel nach vorne klettert es ganz ordentlich auch ohne Gabelabsenkung. Ist natürlich 

Canyon dürfte den Sitzrohrwinkel wegen mir noch steiler machen so ~74° dann klettert es noch besser. Die Bergabperformce bleibt dadurch unberührt.

gruss holger


----------



## YAYA Rider (29. Mai 2011)

aso ok sieht aber trotzdem nice aus nächste woche hab ich ne waage da dann bin ich ma gespannt was meins wiegt


----------



## Werner Amort (29. Mai 2011)

mein mr heut nachmittag, mal ein bissl aufwärts geradelt


----------



## gremlino (29. Mai 2011)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> mein mr heut nachmittag, mal ein bissl aufwärts geradelt



sehe ich da ne 2012er XT Kurbel??? Oder täuscht das?


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (29. Mai 2011)

Werner Amort schrieb:


> mein mr heut nachmittag, mal ein bissl aufwärts geradelt



Traumhaft, das Wetter und die Sicht auf die Alpen waren heute einfach auch zu schön um wahr zu sein 

Ich hab den Alpenblick heute nur aus der Ferne auf meiner Hausrunde von Pullach über Baierbrunn und Schäftlarn in die Pupplinger Au und zurück genießen dürfen. Dafür war der Rückweg über die Isartrails wie immer ein Heidenspaß und v.a. nach den letzten Regentagen sehr matschig.

Bevor es da ans Reinemachen ging hab ich mir erstmal ein Augustiner zum wohlverdienten Feierabend gegönnt 

Prost zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner Amort (29. Mai 2011)

ist ne 2010er 3fach-xt-standartkurbel
sowie das rad auch ein 2010er ist

wennmal 200e übrig sind wird umgebaut auf 2x9 mit 27/40 oder so

fernsicht war ein knaller heute, klar
die hefeweizen danach auch...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

Schön, schon wieder ein 2010+ Torque mit Lyrik  Das sollte Canyon eine Lehre sein!  (falls sie hier zufällig mitlesen) Die sollten ja im Prinzip auch die 180er Version als OEM kriegen, vermute ich mal...




holger.frank schrieb:


> Canyon dürfte den Sitzrohrwinkel wegen mir noch steiler machen so ~74° dann klettert es noch besser. Die Bergabperformce bleibt dadurch unberührt.


Sollen wir ne Unterschriftenaktion machen? Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Mai 2011)

Nach erneutem Aufbau mal wieder neue Bilder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hat sich viel getan, siehe Liste - mit 8,06kg knapp an der 7xxx vorbei.
Ist aber nun kein Problem mehr!

Mehr Bilder in meinem Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/26129


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nach erneutem Aufbau mal wieder neue Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ernstgemeinte Frage mit Bitte um ehrliche Antwort: Wie ist das Verhältnis zwischen Jagd nach der kleinstmöglichen Zahl auf der Waage im Vergleich zum angestrebten Nutzen? 

Optisch (bis auf die etwas übertriebene Canyon-Plakatierung des Rahmens) ist es jedenfalls top, schön clean!


----------



## werrabike (30. Mai 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Nach erneutem Aufbau mal wieder neue Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr hübsch...nun meine Fragen 
Wie kommst du auf knapp 8 kg?
Wie groß ist der Rahmen? Fährst du mit Schlauch oder Milch? Welche Ausführung des X-King ist es? Wie leicht bist du? Fährst du das Ding im Wettkampf und kommst damit auch an? 

Also bitte die Fragen nicht falsch verstehen. Ich will hier überhaupt nichts schlecht reden. Aber gerade da ich bei meinem "alten" Ultimate CF nur 9,4 habe, will ich mal gerne Wissen wie man in den Bereich um die 8 kg kommt


----------



## DigitalEclipse (30. Mai 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> ... mit 8,06kg knapp an der 7xxx vorbei. ...



Mit Acros A-GE knackst du sie. Kostet halt ein bisschen.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (30. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ernstgemeinte Frage mit Bitte um ehrliche Antwort: Wie ist das Verhältnis zwischen Jagd nach der kleinstmöglichen Zahl auf der Waage im Vergleich zum angestrebten Nutzen?




warum fahren leute einen porsche,ferrari etc. wenn man mit einem VW Golf auch von A nach B kommt? Bzw. wo liegt der praktische Nutzfaktor eines Ferraris außer das man damit ansehen an der nächsten Eisdiele erreicht?


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. Mai 2011)

je besser das Bikegebiet,desto schwerer die Räder.So eine langweilige Hügellandschaft trübt schnell den Blick auf das Wesentliche,aber solange der Bling Bling XTR/X0- Faktor stimmt.


----------



## christophersch (30. Mai 2011)

heiliger Bimbamm! Das ist leicht! Ich wäre ja froh, wenn mein Bike das doppelte wiegt!! ;-)
Aber der Kettenstebenschutz mit nem zigsten Canyon Logo ist einfach zu viel des Guten. Schlicht schwarz wäre um Einiges schöner!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> warum fahren leute einen porsche,ferrari etc. wenn man mit einem VW Golf auch von A nach B kommt? Bzw. wo liegt der praktische Nutzfaktor eines Ferraris außer das man damit ansehen an der nächsten Eisdiele erreicht?


Alles Cliches... ich möchte (ganz ernsthaft) SEINE Sichtweise wissen, weil ich sowas:





Xplosion51 schrieb:


> je besser das Bikegebiet,desto schwerer die Räder.So eine langweilige Hügellandschaft trübt schnell den Blick auf das Wesentliche,aber *solange der Bling Bling XTR/X0- Faktor stimmt*.


...nicht einfach mal so behaupten würde - unabhängig davon, ob ich das für mich selbst so sehen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Mai 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> je besser das Bikegebiet,desto schwerer die Räder.So eine langweilige Hügellandschaft trübt schnell den Blick auf das Wesentliche,aber solange der Bling Bling XTR/X0- Faktor stimmt.




Ist zwar kein Allmountain aber es hält mehr aus wie man denkt 

Wiege mit Sack und Pack auch locker 95kg von daher eher schwer.
Fahre damit JEDEN Tag zur Arbeit und darüber hinaus leider noch keine Marathons oder ähnl. Das steht aber dieses Jahr noch an.
Bin jedoch jedes Wochenende und wenn abends nach der Arbeit die Zeit bleibt, unterwegs.

Ich fahre halt nur mit dem Bike, von daher brauch mir keiner mit Nutzen kommen. Frage mich auch gerade was an dem Bike nicht halten sollte?!
(Siehe LISTE!)

Die Teile werden doch überall gefahren. Nix besonderes. 

Bei Fragen zu den Parts einfach mal die Liste anschauen 




christophersch schrieb:


> heiliger Bimbamm! Das ist leicht! Ich wäre ja froh, wenn mein Bike das doppelte wiegt!! ;-)
> Aber der Kettenstebenschutz mit nem zigsten Canyon Logo ist einfach zu  viel des Guten. Schlicht schwarz wäre um Einiges schöner!




Das muss ich nun leider auch bemängeln, so langsam wirds zu viel des Guten, sobald ich aus der Garantie bin, gehen die runter!


----------



## Scili (31. Mai 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> warum fahren leute einen porsche,ferrari etc. wenn man mit einem VW Golf auch von A nach B kommt? Bzw. wo liegt der praktische Nutzfaktor eines Ferraris außer das man damit ansehen an der nächsten Eisdiele erreicht?


 
Seufz...

Manchen hier ist echt nicht zu helfen.
Denen haut man vors Bein und sie spüren nix.

Fahr mal mit- wenn Du dann keinen Unterschied spürst. Praktisch wie auch unpraktisch, dann fahr weiter Golf.
Ich kann sowas nicht ab.

N Ferrari fährt sich wie ein Auto sich fahren sollte. N Golf fährt man nicht, den rollt man. (und spürt nix)

Für viele ist der Weg das Ziel. WIE man wo hin kommt und nichts anderes.

Gibt halt Menschen, die leben Leidenschaft und Individualität und können mit grauem Alltagsbrei nix anfangen.

(Ohne zu vergessen, dass das Gros son Teil eher für die Eisdiele braucht / benutzt.)

Dann haben die, die gerne Eis essen immerhin was schönes zum Anschauen und zum Zuhören... und werden nicht andauernd von fahrenden(m) Ideenlosigkeiten (Einheitsbrei) gequält.

Zum Topic:

Geil... hätt auch gerne son leichten Flitzer für zwischendurch...
Die Aufkleber gehen gar nicht... aber das mit der Garantie abzuwarten ist sicher nicht unklug ;]

Kann man es tatsächlich auf diesem coolen Sattel über nen längeren Zeitraum aushalten?
Für mein Bike sicher ungeeignet, da ich auch mal springe und noch Familienplanungen anstehen... aber würd mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## Brinsen (31. Mai 2011)

Juz71 schrieb:


> warum fahren leute einen porsche,ferrari etc. wenn man mit einem VW Golf auch von A nach B kommt? Bzw. wo liegt der praktische Nutzfaktor eines Ferraris außer das man damit ansehen an der nächsten Eisdiele erreicht?



Wieso fährt man ein Canyon Bike wenns auch eins vom Marktkauf oder Aldi tun würde?

Canyon / Aldi
Ferrari / Golf


----------



## xTr3Me (31. Mai 2011)

Naja Canyon ist jetzt ja nicht gerade der Ferrari unter den Bikes 
Was nicht heißen soll, dass die Räder schlecht sein sollten. Fahre ja selbst nen NerveAM.

Zum Topic:
Geile Feile, sowas würde mir auch mal gefallen. Ich glaube aber ich hätte nicht sehr lange gefallen daran, va bei längeren Touren. Zum einen durch den vermutlich steinharten Sattel zum anderen durch die starke Sattelüberhöhung, das würde auf Dauer die Schulter/Nackenmuskulatur zu stark beanspruchen.. hätte dann nur Verspannungen. AM / Enduro ist schon die richtige Kategorie für mich *g*


----------



## ChrizZZz (31. Mai 2011)

Danke erstmal für die Komplimente!

Manche fahren mit ihrem Rennrad auch einfach nur zur Eisdiele/ Biergarten.
Obs nun 2000 oder 7000EUR kostet. Ich nutze es jeden Tag und verliere nicht die Freude daran.

Ich denke mir nur, wenn ich sowas aufbaue brauche ich keinen 2.500EUR Rahmen.
Das steck ich dann lieber in die Details. Sehe das ganze auch mehr wie ein Hobby. Bin halt mehr der Schrauber und Bastler von daher seh ich das anders. Habe darum auch damals nur den Rahmen im Outlet gekauft.

Sattel ist definitiv auf längeren Touren weicher und flexibler wie manch andere Hartschalenkompositsattel. Für manche ist er halt zu schmal und zu teuer, andere greifen dann auf die etwas breitere Marathon-Version zurück und fahren meist auch keinen anderen mehr 

Die Postition/ Haltung ist halt so. Sonst fährt man halt auch nicht so einen Racer 

Ich denke auch, dass sich Canyon noch etwas mehr am Markt etablieren wird. Nur weil es keine teure Amerikanische oder Italienische Edelmarke ist, muss es ja nicht heissen, dass Schlechteres produziert oder verkauft wird. Da stimmt halt das Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis. Wer mehr auf Service bedacht ist, sollte sich halt andersweit umschauen 

Das nächste Rad wird wohl auch definitiv wieder ein Canyon.. Strive oder Nerve und ein Ultimate zum KM-schrubben 

Gruss C.


----------



## MUD´doc (31. Mai 2011)

Wer will den schon einen Ferrari? 
Wenn schon, dann ´nen Porsche oder einen *C Kadett* 

Das CF ist eine verdammt geile Schüssel mit hochwertigen Teilen.
Er könnte das Geld auch für Kippen oder Alimente ausgeben oder für 
wage Börsenspekulationen rausschmeißen - in ein Bike ist es immer 
gut angelegt 

@ xTr3Me  
Der Sattel ist das Non-Plus-Ultra. Da spare ich noch für, damit wird mein 
GrandCanyon noch abgerundet und mein Hintern wird es mir danken. 
Der Sattel ist wirklich bequem! Habs beim Kumpel mal probegefahren und 
seitdem bin ich echt überzeugt. Viel besser als vom derzeitigen SLR Gel Flow 
an meinem GrandCanyon.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (31. Mai 2011)

Scili schrieb:


> Seufz...
> 
> Manchen hier ist echt nicht zu helfen.
> Denen haut man vors Bein und sie spüren nix.
> ...




LOL - du hast meine Ironie nicht verstanden. Ich finde das Canyon auch geil und würde es vielen anderen Bikes vorziehen


----------



## speichenquaeler (31. Mai 2011)

Scili schrieb:


> Kann man es tatsächlich auf diesem coolen Sattel über nen längeren Zeitraum aushalten?
> Für mein Bike sicher ungeeignet, da ich auch mal springe und noch Familienplanungen anstehen... aber würd mich wirklich interessieren.


 
Hi Scili,

beim Thema Sattel kursiert hartnäckig die Annahme "dünn und leicht = unkomfortabel und familienplanungsunfreundlich".

Ich fahre mehrere Sättel. Und nur der leichteste (SLR Kit Carbonio) und dünnste bietet mir den Komfort, den ich für mehrere Stunden an mehreren aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen ohne wunden Hintern brauche.

Bei Hintern ist das wie bei Frauen...jedem paßt ein(e) andere und es gibt keinen anderen Weg als zahlreich auszuprobieren...

Beste Grüße

P.S. Geile Rennfeile!!


----------



## Scili (31. Mai 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hi Scili,
> 
> beim Thema Sattel kursiert hartnäckig die Annahme "dünn und leicht = unkomfortabel und familienplanungsunfreundlich".
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen! :]

Hab bei meinem weissen Selle SL? das Problem, dass ich auf meinen Beckenknochen aufsitze und der Sattel wohl mal so gar nicht zum meinem Hintern passt... hmm... und die gut 140 Gramm, die ich mit so nem Carbon- Sättelchen sparen könnte, wären schon sehr verlockend.

Mal sehen... wenn der aktuelle mal bei nem Sturz richtig aufgerissen ist o.Ä. dann würd ich evtl. wechseln... ich tausche nur ungern Komponenten aus, die noch "funktionieren". Auch wenns bei +50 km unbequem wird + weiss als Sattelfarbe so dämlich ist wie ... wat weiss ich. :]

Fage mich nur, wieso ich noch nie solche Karbon- Sättel auf DH oder FR Maschinen gesehen hab, wenn die wirklich so bequem sind.

Denke mal... wenns einen richtig auf n Bike "setzt / staucht" dann ist ne breitere Variante iwie sinnvoller.

Muss nämlich n paar Gramm am Bike abspecken, da ich auf non Schwalbe- Dh/FR- Drahtreifen gewechselt habe. Immerhin jetzt n gutes Kilo mehr drauf... und das ist ein ganz schöner Rückschlag für nen Leichtbau- Fetischisten wie ich es einer bin...
Aber Grip / Pannensicherheit geht für mich seit kurzem vor.

Na ja... sry fürs Abdriften :] 

Hat sich denn noch keiner n Torque umlackieren lassen auf irgendeine custom- Farbe? Das würd ich gerne mal sehen. Komponenten farblich abgestimmt etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (31. Mai 2011)

holger.frank schrieb:


> mein Torque, nach 3 Jahren ohne Canyon, jetzt wieder mit einem Torque, 14.3kg



Was für eine Lyrik ist das? 160/170? Air oder Coil?


----------



## speichenquaeler (31. Mai 2011)

Scili schrieb:


> Fage mich nur, wieso ich noch nie solche Karbon- Sättel auf DH oder FR Maschinen gesehen hab, wenn die wirklich so bequem sind.


 
Bequem ist das, was Dir dein Hintern (nicht) sagt! Außerdem übersteigt der Preis eines Carbon Highend Sättelchens die zulässige Budgetierung des Canyon Einkaufskonfigurators. 

Dieser unsägliche Standardsattel Selle Italia...XR...oder so...hat mir nach 20 km so Schmerzen bereitet, dass ich die 20 km zurück weitgehend im Stehen fahren musste...

Leichtbau macht da Sinn wo Funktionalität und Preis/Nutzen sich noch einträchtig umarmend die Hand geben... 

Beim Sattel ja...bei den Laufrädern vielleicht...bei den Reifen nein...

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Mai 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Frage mich auch gerade was an dem Bike nicht halten sollte?!
> (Siehe LISTE!)
> 
> Die Teile werden doch überall gefahren. Nix besonderes.


Ich meinte nicht die Haltbarkeit der Teile, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken... ich meinte mehr den finanziellen Aufwand im Verhältnis zum Nutzen  Wollte einfach mal wissen, was dir wichtiger ist - die "sportliche" Jagd nach dem leichten Gewicht oder das leichte Rad mit seinen gewissen Vorteilen. Einfach nur rein interesshalber


----------



## jedy (31. Mai 2011)

so, nachdem mein nerve xc jahrgang 2009 fast 3 1/2 wochen aufgrund ständig neuer fehlender kleinteile auseinandergebaut und damit nicht nutzbar war, konnte ich es heute vollständig wieder in betrieb nehmen ;-)

update 2011:

avid elixir cr 203/185
fox 32 f120 rlc qr15
dt swiss xr25
und ne neue kassette hab ich ihm auch noch gegönnt ;-)


----------



## Sput (31. Mai 2011)

So hier mal zwei Canyon FRX im Einsatz in Winterberg auf der IXS Downhill Strecke:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/24453310"]Winterberg IXS Downhill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Scili (1. Juni 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Bequem ist das, was Dir dein Hintern (nicht) sagt! AuÃerdem Ã¼bersteigt der Preis eines Carbon Highend SÃ¤ttelchens die zulÃ¤ssige Budgetierung des Canyon Einkaufskonfigurators.
> 
> Leichtbau macht da Sinn wo FunktionalitÃ¤t und Preis/Nutzen sich noch eintrÃ¤chtig umarmend die Hand geben...
> 
> ...



Ich spreche demnÃ¤chst mal mit meinem Hintern. Mal schauen, was der so flÃ¼stert :]

Meine Mag/Ti- Pedale mÃ¼ssten das Budget dann ja auch sprengen;]
Ich fahre ein Enduro fÃ¼r ca. 3300, da ich mir zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr leisten wollte und ich nicht wÃ¶chentlich im Bikepark abhÃ¤ngen kann. Erstmal reichts mir vollkommen. 

Solch ein Sattel ist nun wirklich nich besonders teuer: http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Keil-Carbonsattel
1 â¬ pro Gramm Gewichtsreduzierung ist mE noch vÃ¶llig im Rahmen.
Also... ja eigentlich Ã¼berm Rahmen... aber das haben so SÃ¤ttel ja meist an sich, wenns nich grad n Dirtler is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sput (1. Juni 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/24453310"]Winterberg IXS Downhill on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juni 2011)

Neu mit:

- Manitou Evolver ISX 4 (wahnsinns Unterschied zum Monarch)
- Reverse XXL 760mm Lenker





Als nächstes folgen 2.4er Fat Alberts.


----------



## Pippo82 (1. Juni 2011)

beatnicker schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Ich hoffe, du kannst mir noch paar Fragen beantworten...
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, Deine Fragen habe ich verpennt. Aber besser spät als nie:

- Grand Canyon AL von 2009.
- Sehr zufrieden! 
- Den Kettenstrebenschutz musste ich nachbestellen. 
- Die Ergons finde ich super. 
- Ergon GS 2 Magnesium Large. 
- Die Griffe gibt's z.B. hier http://www.velokontor.de/KOMPONENTEN-MTB/Griffe/Ergon-GS2/Ergon-GS2-L-Leichtbau-weiss-2011.html

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir noch weiterhelfen. Falls Du das Canyon schon bestellt hast: Viel Spaß damit und sturzfreie Touren!


----------



## ChrizZZz (2. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht die Haltbarkeit der Teile, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken... ich meinte mehr den finanziellen Aufwand im Verhältnis zum Nutzen  Wollte einfach mal wissen, was dir wichtiger ist - die "sportliche" Jagd nach dem leichten Gewicht oder das leichte Rad mit seinen gewissen Vorteilen. Einfach nur rein interesshalber



Der sinnvolle Nutzen scheidet da natürlich in Details aus.
Das ist ganz klar eine Liebhaber-Geschichte 

Aber ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Eisdielen- oder Biergarten-Jäger  Gott bewahre! Da wird man mich mit dem Bike nicht finden.


----------



## Jobi (2. Juni 2011)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Neu mit:
> 
> - Manitou Evolver ISX 4 (wahnsinns Unterschied zum Monarch)
> - Reverse XXL 760mm Lenker
> ...



Immer wieder erfreulich ein ES hier zu sehen!
Schönes Bike! ...und der Monarch war wirklich Schrott,
kann ich nur bestätigen!

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Dämpfer! 

Rock on


----------



## FreerideNRW (2. Juni 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Immer wieder erfreulich ein ES hier zu sehen!
> Schönes Bike! ...und der Monarch war wirklich Schrott,
> kann ich nur bestätigen!
> 
> ...



Es wird ohnehin zu einer Rarität, ist schließlich vom Aussterben bedroht. Wobei das neue Torque ES ist ja quasi jetzt das Strive wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## seppel82 (2. Juni 2011)

Mein Baby


----------



## anulu (2. Juni 2011)

FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Es wird ohnehin zu einer Rarität, ist schließlich vom Aussterben bedroht. Wobei das neue Torque ES ist ja quasi jetzt das Strive wenn ich mich nicht täusche.



Meins gondelt auch noch schön vor sich hin 
Ich mach mal widder en Pic wenn ich unnerwegs bin, dass die bedrohte Bikeart nich ganz ausstirbt


----------



## nervy1962 (2. Juni 2011)

So Leutz,

zwar "nur" wieder ein Nerve AM7.0, aber MEINS!!!

Noch im Originalzustand bis auf die Pedale (Cranks mallet 2). Aber das wird. Die ersten Kilometer sind schon runter, meine Beine schwer (nach fast 13 Jahren wieder auf'm Bike) und die Lunge ist teilentfaltet.
Hier die Pics eines stolzen Besitzers.

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## fkal (2. Juni 2011)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> Noch im Originalzustand



Hast du den Sticker am ersten Bild aufs Oberrohr geklebt, oder war der bereits oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (2. Juni 2011)

Selber drauf gepappt!!


----------



## Timoo (3. Juni 2011)




----------



## manolo26 (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo !

Wer hat fotos von Strive ?

Danke !


----------



## gremlino (3. Juni 2011)

manolo26 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Wer hat fotos von Strive ?
> 
> Danke !



Alle Fotos vom Strive (Showroom, Prototypen, Testbikes und erste Kundenräder) sind im STRIVE-THREAD! Mehr Fotos gibt es noch nicht.


----------



## TrailStar87 (4. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Alle Fotos vom Strive (Showroom, Prototypen, Testbikes und erste Kundenräder) sind im STRIVE-THREAD! Mehr Fotos gibt es noch nicht.



NÖ

 

ist gestern morgen angekommen und wie es nun mal so ist, musst ich es auch gleich zusammen bauen.
Fahr berichte kann ich leider keine leisten, dafür habe ich zuwenig(also überhaupt keine^^) erfahrung, da ich mit diesem Bike jetzt erst in die MTB zsene einsteige! Hoffe die Bilder Gefallen... Ach ja, bitte nicht auf die Pedallen achten, die sind noch von meinem BMX, also schauen die schon ziemlich mitgenommen aus....


----------



## -Soulride- (4. Juni 2011)

Ich würd ja als erstes die Aufkleber vom Dämpfer runtermachen.
(Was ich bei meinem Evolver auch gemacht hab)


----------



## taucher_simon (4. Juni 2011)

Heute am Kybfelsen bei Freiburg =)


----------



## muffn (5. Juni 2011)

Das ist mein 2011er GC AL 7.0 in weiß mit SRAM X9.
Der Sattel ist übrigens ein SQLab 611, sehr starkes Teil.
Grüße
Frank


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juni 2011)

4Stroke schrieb:


> - Manitou Evolver ISX 4 (wahnsinns Unterschied zum Monarch)
> - Reverse XXL 760mm Lenker


Beides eine sehr gute Wahl!  Auf dem Bild schaut es so aus, als wäre der Lenker recht weit nach hinten geneigt... ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen, dass er sich besser greift, wenn er etwas mehr aufgerichtet ist.




ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das ist ganz klar eine Liebhaber-Geschichte


OK, dann stimmt in meinen Augen auch das Verhältnis zwischen Style/"Tuningwahnsinn" und Nutzen 
Das mit der Eisdiele hätte ich dir übrigens niemals angehängt! [stereotype]Da stinkt ein Canyon eh völlig ab... da braucht man schon ein Nicolai oder Intense[/stereotype] 




Jobi schrieb:


> ...und der Monarch war wirklich Schrott


Im Strive scheint er zum Glück gut zu funktionieren  Ein Kumpel hat seit gestern auch ein schwarzes 7er wie das von TrailStar87 und war ganz angetan von dem Bike (...und er ist von einem 18cm stahlgefederten FR-Bike aufs Strive umgestiegen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl_nbg (5. Juni 2011)

bsargento schrieb:


> Portugal Torque FR



Was ist das für ein Bashguard?


----------



## YAYA Rider (5. Juni 2011)

des dürfte ein E-13 Rockring  sein wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hier ein link von nem bike laden von nem kolegen von mirhttp://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25_78&products_id=673


----------



## Asatru (5. Juni 2011)

Tour heute am Schienerberg:


----------



## löckchen/bmxtb (5. Juni 2011)

wo kann man sich canyon aufkleber in lila machen lass?möchte es nähmlich im winter neon gelb mschen mit lila eloxen teilen


----------



## DigitalEclipse (5. Juni 2011)

Himmelfahrt bei Füssen


----------



## Tobsucht. (6. Juni 2011)

löckchen/bmxtb schrieb:


> wo kann man sich canyon aufkleber in lila machen lass?möchte es nähmlich im winter neon gelb mschen mit lila eloxen teilen




Hi,
kannst mal hier schauen:
http://www.bikesdecals.com/2011-canyon-grand-canyon-al-decals-kit-p-670.html?cPath=101

Hab da selber zwar noch nix bestellt aber evtl ist was für dich dabei.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## löckchen/bmxtb (7. Juni 2011)

Hi
Werde ich machen kennst du vielleicht wenn der da schon bestellt hat ich meine es kommt ja glaube ich aus den USA und kann ja sein dass es nicht ankommt 
MfG


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. Juni 2011)

frag doch einfach Matzell


----------



## potzblitzer (8. Juni 2011)

Hier mein neues Nerve XC 6.0 (black, S). Auf dem Bild war es gerade frisch aus dem Karton, mittlerweile hat es schon etwas "Farbe" bekommen


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Juni 2011)

Schaut gut aus. Mein AM war damals frisch aus dem Karton auch schön sauber und jetzt hat es immer eine natürliche Farbgebung xD


----------



## YAYA Rider (8. Juni 2011)

so meine waage is entlich da und direckt ma gewogen 19,04kg bringts auf die waage da geht noch einiges was man an gewicht sparen kann


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Juni 2011)

Wozu Gewicht sparen an einem Downhillrad?


----------



## YAYA Rider (8. Juni 2011)

weil mir des zu schwerr is will wenigens auf die 17-18 kg kommen


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wozu Gewicht sparen an einem Downhillrad?


Schon mal ein 20kg Rad gefahren...?


----------



## gremlino (8. Juni 2011)

YAYA Rider schrieb:


> so meine waage is entlich da und direckt ma gewogen 19,04kg bringts auf die waage da geht noch einiges was man an gewicht sparen kann



Farbe runter bringt 200-300Gramm  ***duckundweg***

By the way, wie kannst du auf dem Freak fahren? Ich hatte den Sattel auch mal auf dem Northshore, der ist ja richtig Ar***quälen....


----------



## YAYA Rider (8. Juni 2011)

haste den sattel neu oder gebraucht gekauft ??

ich hab se beide weiss und schwarz neu gekauft und muss sagen ich bin begeistert der sattel is am anfang zwar hart aber nach ner zeit passt er sich deinem gesäss an so wars bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (8. Juni 2011)

Das mit Lack und Farbe runter ist echt mal ne gute Idee! Ich hab jemanden beim Dirtmasters Festival gesehen, der das gemacht hat und es sah richtig gut aus! würde sicherlich auch gut zur schwarzen Gabel/Parts passen. zudem ist es einfach und kostengünstig!
Und der Sattel...naja der ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur hässlich. Egal wie er nun funktioniert

Grüße


----------



## gremlino (8. Juni 2011)

Ne, hatte den Sattel neu und original auf dem Northshore (Ghost), der besteht ja fast nur aus Plastik. Hab den direkt nach der ersten Fahrt getauscht.  Nix für mich.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Juni 2011)

Nope, aber wenns den Berg runter geht, dann muss man ja nicht pedalieren? 

Könnte mir höchstens Vorstellen, dass das für bestimmte Sprünge wichtig ist.


----------



## Alffelix (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo bin sonst im poison Lager habe mir aber nun eine Canyon Rakete zugelegt bin bisher sehr zufrieden bis auf die Schwalbe Reifen ohne Pannenschutz erste ausfahrt direkt nen Platten, super.


----------



## Alffelix (9. Juni 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Maracuja10 (9. Juni 2011)

Schöne Farbe


----------



## Xplosion51 (9. Juni 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iMonty (10. Juni 2011)

2011er GC AL 8.0

&

2010er Nerve XC W 9.0


----------



## brainiac5 (10. Juni 2011)

der weg sieht verlockend aus...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Juni 2011)

brainiac5 schrieb:


> der weg sieht verlockend aus...!


Aber Hallo! 


Hier mal ein (sehr) kleines Update von meinem Torque:





neu:
- Sattel: Selle Italia SLR T1 (240g) -> Selle Italia SLR XC (180g) - Grund: Gewicht
- Tretlager: NoName Taiwan-Schrott (102g) -> Shimano XTR (88g) - Grund: Defekt
- Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III (404g) -> NS Bikes Aerial Pro (386g) - Grund: Grip
- Bremse entlüftet und Kolben "symmetrisiert"  (letzte Chance für die The One...)

Gesamtgewicht jetzt bei 15,8kg


----------



## Eisbein (11. Juni 2011)

heute: Schlechtes Wetter, geplante Hochtour ist geplatz, ich saß seit 3 wochen nicht mehr auf dem bike, also hab ich mit mal ein kleinen Gipfel vorgenommen mit einer feinen abfahrt.

Update am bike: Muddy Mary (2.35 Freeride GG) am VR  






tut mir leid ob des handy fotos. Am montag sollte es ein paar bilder in action und schönerer umgebung geben!


----------



## palymper (12. Juni 2011)

Meins, gekommen Anfang April


----------



## YAYA Rider (12. Juni 2011)

nice schönes teil is des  ein carbon rahmen


----------



## Battler (12. Juni 2011)

Ist es.
Schließe mich an - feine Rakete hast Du da.  Aber der Plastikring kommt noch ab, oder ?


----------



## palymper (12. Juni 2011)

Battler schrieb:


> Ist es.
> Schließe mich an - feine Rakete hast Du da.  Aber der Plastikring kommt noch ab, oder ?



Plastikring? Du meinst den Flaschenhalter? Der is aus Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (12. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube er meint den Ring hinter der Kassette


----------



## Battler (12. Juni 2011)

Genau den meint er.


----------



## Keks_nascher (12. Juni 2011)

Hat eigentlich niemand das Grand Canyon AL 7.0 in weiß? Das würde ich gern mal in Natura sehen


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Juni 2011)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich niemand das Grand Canyon AL 7.0 in weiß? Das würde ich gern mal in Natura sehen


 

Nein...aber das 8.0er SE...ist aber gerade nicht ganz weiß ...komm gerade von 4 h Dreiländerecktour...viel Regen gefallen in den letzten Tagen...

Wenn ich zum Putzen gekommen bin stell ich Dir mal Fotos rein...

Besten Gruß


----------



## fiesergeschmack (12. Juni 2011)

immernoch begeistert (aber nicht von der ei-fon kamera)


----------



## potzblitzer (12. Juni 2011)

fiesergeschmack schrieb:


> immernoch begeistert (aber nicht von der ei-fon kamera)



Alter Schwede, was hast du denn für eine sl


----------



## fiesergeschmack (12. Juni 2011)

93-94...


----------



## DigitalEclipse (12. Juni 2011)

Heute in Eisenach.









Tour mit 80% Trailanteil, war ziemlich anstrengend und ziemlich geil.


----------



## palymper (13. Juni 2011)

Battler schrieb:


> Genau den meint er.



Hmmm, das Ding war mir gar net so bewusst, hab das abgemacht und dahinter war voll der Schmodder und schon erste Rostflecken auf dem Zahnkranz 

Was für eine Funktion soll denn das Teil haben


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juni 2011)

palymper schrieb:


> Was für eine Funktion soll denn das Teil haben


Schei$$e aussehen, sonst absolut gar keine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (13. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schei$$e aussehen, sonst absolut gar keine...



Außerdem soll es verhindern das die Kette sich in deine Speichen frisst wenn sie mal abspringt.

Aber primär siehts ******* aus. 

*Edit*: Haha! hab garnicht gemerkt das es hier Zensur Software gibt, super! 

Test: ****en ******* Idiot **** *********


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Außerdem soll es verhindern das die Kette sich nicht in deine Speichen frisst wenn sie mal abspringt.


Ist mir in knapp 20 Jahren MTB noch nie passiert... Schaltwerk richtig einstellen hilft! 


PS: neben "Idiot" funktioniert z. B. auch "Arsch"


----------



## axisofjustice (13. Juni 2011)

Schawupp, jetzt auch hier:


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. Juni 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Außerdem soll es verhindern das die Kette sich nicht in deine Speichen frisst wenn sie mal abspringt.
> 
> Aber primär siehts ******* aus.
> 
> ...



Richtig, die Speichen...! Hatt schon seine Funktion! Umsonst bauts Canyon
bestimmt nicht dran!


----------



## Muchserk (13. Juni 2011)

umsonst baut canyon nirgens was drann! wieviel sinn das hässliche plasteteil bei korrekt eingestellter schaltung macht ist eine andere frage...


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juni 2011)

Muchserk schrieb:


> umsonst baut canyon nirgens was drann! wieviel sinn das hässliche plasteteil bei korrekt eingestellter schaltung macht ist eine andere frage...


Für den deutschen Markt ist es aber umsonst. Soweit ich weiß verbaut Canyon die Teile nur, weil sie bei den Amis an Bikes vorgeschrieben sind. Und alles was aus Amiland kommt, ist doch super...


----------



## öughm (13. Juni 2011)

laut Mitarbeiter ist das in France vorgeschrieben^^ deswegen müssen die das verbauen


----------



## Deleted 133688 (13. Juni 2011)

öughm schrieb:


> laut Mitarbeiter ist das in France vorgeschrieben^^ deswegen müssen die das verbauen



dauert 5min. Rad raus, Kassette raus und ab das ding.
SO rumfahren geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. Juni 2011)

Gute Küchenschere: 20 Sekunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palymper (14. Juni 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Gute Küchenschere: 20 Sekunden.



Seitenschneider tut au 

Was mich echt (negativ) überrascht hat waren die Rostflecken (konnte ich weg polieren) auf der Rückseite des Zahnkranzes. Wasser kann sich den Plastikring richtig gut da sammeln und da ich schon eine ziemliche Gewitter Regen Fahrt hinter mir hatte ... eher suboptimal das Drum 
*
*


----------



## Sonnesteiber (14. Juni 2011)

*Hey Leute,mir wurde gestern in Saarbrücken dieses Canyon Torque FR geklaut,haltet mal bitte die Augen auf.Was auffällt:
-grauer Hinterbau
-goldener Race Face Atlas FR
-Rock Shox Reverb
danke im voraus!!
Finderlohn von 100.bei infos bitte melden unter 0176/62372415*

Gruß Kevin Hoffmann


----------



## rider_x (14. Juni 2011)

Sehr ärgerlich...wo hast Du es denn rumstehen lassen?


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Juni 2011)

Hi Kevin, 
die Scheibe und der Lenker fallen ja direkt ins Auge!
Naja, ob das noch komplett zu sehen sein wird - hoffen wir es mal!

Augen sind offen


----------



## Sonnesteiber (15. Juni 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich...wo hast Du es denn rumstehen lassen?


das ist ja das schlimme,es stand im hof hinter der haustür,es konnte keiner sehen und die tür fällt immer zu und schnappt auch zu


----------



## palymper (15. Juni 2011)

****  hab davor au Angst und deswegen extra meine Hausratversicherung angepasst - dann ist zwar Bike weg aber Kohle für ein Neues gleich wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palymper (15. Juni 2011)

Oh, Zensursoftware kennt au englische Wörter ..., dann halt so, mein Beileid, das ist echt bescheiden so was


----------



## potzblitzer (15. Juni 2011)

palymper schrieb:


> ****  hab davor au Angst und deswegen extra meine Hausratversicherung angepasst - dann ist zwar Bike weg aber Kohle für ein Neues gleich wieder da.



jep, das sollte man immer machen. es gibt halt nicht nur nette nachbarn und mitmieter  wenns aus dem keller geklaut wird, haftet auch die hausrat.


----------



## palymper (15. Juni 2011)

Da zahlt die Hausrat eh zu 100% - also wenn es aus dem Keller geklaut wird, bei der Gemeinschafts-TG bin ich mir da aber nicht mehr so sicher. Deswegen Radl zu 4% der Deckungssumme extra mit versichert - egal wo es entwendet wird


----------



## xander_v (15. Juni 2011)

ist das dann auch über die hausrat oder ist das eine extra versicherung?
und sind die 4% fürs jahr oder monat, ich denke im jahr oder?
mir wurden bisher auch zwei räder geklaut, zwar nicht die teuersten aber war schon ärgerlich und wenn mir mein jetziges geklaut würde dann uiuiui.


----------



## palymper (15. Juni 2011)

Bike ist generell versichert wenn es aus der Wohnung oder verschlossenen Keller geklaut wird. Angeblich sogar aus der TG aber da wäre ich mir im Schadensfall nicht so sicher ob die Versicherung da nicht trotzdem zickt.

Außerhalb der Wohnung zahlt die Hausrat (muss man extra so abschließen / Vertrag ändern, im Standard Vertrag zahlt die da nischt) bis zu einem bestimmen Prozentsatz (max 4%) von der Deckungssumme. 

Wenn Dir natürlich ständig ein Radl geklaut wird, wird die Versicherung irgendwann den Vertrag kündigen  aber theoretisch zahlt die immer.

Man muss natürlich abwägen, ich zahle 65  im Jahr und wenn mir mein Bike außerhalb der Wohnung geklaut wird bekomme ich 2000  - bei einem Neupreis von 2.650  zahle ich also dennoch drauf aber besser als nix.


----------



## Humito (15. Juni 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> ist das dann auch über die hausrat oder ist das eine extra versicherung?
> und sind die 4% fürs jahr oder monat, ich denke im jahr oder?



Bei der Allianz Hausrat Optimal ist das Rad direkt mit drin.


----------



## palymper (15. Juni 2011)

Humito schrieb:


> Bei der Allianz Hausrat Optimal ist das Rad direkt mit drin.



Mir ist noch keine Hausratversicherung untergekommen wo das Rad nicht mit drin war aber damit die zahlt muss es *aus der Wohnung* geklaut werden.

Biste unterwegs und das Bike wird beim Besuch der Eisdiele entwendet zahlt die nicht!


----------



## YAYA Rider (15. Juni 2011)

haste die karre wenigens versichert bei uns haben se auch von drei kolegen die bikes geklaut eins davon war grad mal versichert


----------



## Alffelix (15. Juni 2011)

palymper schrieb:


> Mir ist noch keine Hausratversicherung untergekommen wo das Rad nicht mit drin war aber damit die zahlt muss es *aus der Wohnung* geklaut werden.
> 
> Biste unterwegs und das Bike wird beim Besuch der Eisdiele entwendet zahlt die nicht!


 

Als bei der AXA Köln gibts module dafür habe meine 3 Bikes mit 6000
versichert kostet ca. 12 Euro das virteljahr mehr in der Hausrat.
und die dinger sind auch wenn sie morgens beim Bäcker geklaut werden mit versichert. 

wer will kann sich ja mal infos bei AXA holen weil dafür bin ich jetzt nicht zuständig.


----------



## palymper (15. Juni 2011)

Sag ich doch^^

In der Wohnung immer versichert, wer mehr will muss was on top zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alffelix (15. Juni 2011)

mal was anderes hat jemand erfahrung mit teile umtausch bei Canyon?

habe auf meinen GC 8.0 zwei Schwalbe Reifen drauf die defenetive unrund sind und Schläge aufweisen. Werden die Umgetauscht ?
Oder wie verfahren die da bei Canyon, ist ja eigentlich schon ein no go das Bike ohne ordentliche Reifen mit SnakeSkin oder DD aus zu statten.
Ich habe das gefühl das sin einfach 2.Wahl Reifen genau wie die Schläuche super dünn und nur bis Grösse 2.1 gelabelt, versucht die mal mit ner minipumpe auf 2.0 Bar zu bekommen.

hoffe ihr habt dies bezüglich erfahrungswerte auf lager, danke.


----------



## MadArne87 (15. Juni 2011)

Danke Canyon 
Wie versprochen Anlieferung in dieser Woche....

Fehlen nur noch die Pedale.....die kommen morgen 
Dann wird der Wald aufgemischt....


----------



## xander_v (15. Juni 2011)

vieleicht sitzen die reifen nicht richtig und die schläuche sind extraleichte von conti, denke ich.
so ist es jedenfalls beim xc von 09.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2011)

Muchserk schrieb:


> umsonst baut canyon nirgens was drann!


Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben...! Wie erklärst du dir z. B., dass bei den Strives einige einen festen Kunststoff-Schutz an der Druckstrebe haben und andere nicht?  (beim exakt gleichen Modell!)


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben...! Wie erklärst du dir z. B., dass bei den Strives einige einen festen Kunststoff-Schutz an der Druckstrebe haben und andere nicht?  (beim exakt gleichen Modell!)


 

Randomisierte Bedarfseinlassung ins ERP-System...ist eine bekannte und geliebte Störgröße vieler produzierender Unternehmen.

Man nennt dieses Phänomen auch "Dispo-Geist"!! 

Ist halt nur die Frage wie du damit umgehst...als Unternehmen...

Beste Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Alffelix (15. Juni 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


> vieleicht sitzen die reifen nicht richtig und die schläuche sind extraleichte von conti, denke ich.
> so ist es jedenfalls beim xc von 09.


 ne also den Reifen sitz habe ich nochmal geprüft und auch noch mal neu aufgezogen der stimmt. die felgen haben auch keine unwucht na ja,

ok


----------



## nervy1962 (15. Juni 2011)

So liebe Gemeinde,

hier mal ein Bild'le meines Nerve AM7.0 in der Natur.

Greetz

Dirk


----------



## b0mbe (15. Juni 2011)

Hab gestern mein Nerve AM 6.0 in Koblenz geholt. 











Der weiße Sattel und die weißen Griffe stören mich noch ein bisschen - ansonsten gefällts mir gut.


----------



## rider_x (16. Juni 2011)

Die roten Pedale stechen mal voll raus. Willst du mehr mit der Farbe machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palymper (16. Juni 2011)

Schickes Bike das Nerve AM7.0, die roten Pedale stechen echt hervor, ist das Absicht oder eher form follow function


----------



## gremlino (16. Juni 2011)

Alffelix schrieb:


> ne also den Reifen sitz habe ich nochmal geprüft und auch noch mal neu aufgezogen der stimmt. die felgen haben auch keine unwucht na ja,
> 
> ok



Pump mal auf max-Druck auf, dann setzen die sich vielleicht noch ein bißchen. Und dann wieder ablassen auf Normaldruck. Und die Reifen innen, Schlauch und die Kanten (Felgenanlagefläche vom Reifen) mit Babypuder einreiben. Verhindert gleichzeitig auch einen Ventilabriss, falls der Reifen mal bei nem harten Manöver wandert.


----------



## b0mbe (16. Juni 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Die roten Pedale stechen mal voll raus. Willst du mehr mit der Farbe machen?





palymper schrieb:


> Schickes Bike das Nerve AM7.0, die roten Pedale stechen echt hervor, ist das Absicht oder eher form follow function



Ist Absicht. Eigentlich wollte Ich das Bike in Mamba Green da mir das schwarz zu langweilig war. Mamba Green war aber erst mitte August lieferbar und deswegen musste ich schwarz nehmen. Wollte einfach 'nen farblichen Akzent setzen.


----------



## Met87 (16. Juni 2011)

Richtig starkes Gerät das AM!!

Weißer Sattel und Griffe sind eh bald hinfällig --- einmal mit dreckigen Handschuhen dran und zack war die längste Zeit weiß gewesen 

Rote Griffe und schwarzer Sattel ??


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Juni 2011)

da mein XC bei canyon wegen gerissener sitzstrebe ist hab ich mir bei ebay nen AL-rahmen gekauft und meine teile eingebaut. der macht ja richtig laune mit der 120er gabel


----------



## Alffelix (16. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Pump mal auf max-Druck auf, dann setzen die sich vielleicht noch ein bißchen. Und dann wieder ablassen auf Normaldruck. Und die Reifen innen, Schlauch und die Kanten (Felgenanlagefläche vom Reifen) mit Babypuder einreiben. Verhindert gleichzeitig auch einen Ventilabriss, falls der Reifen mal bei nem harten Manöver wandert.


 
als ich weiß schon wie mann einen MTB Reifen montiert und wie ich schon schreib habe ich da alles schon gemacht. da ich in Ruppichteroth wohne was nicht weit von dem Schwalbe Werk (Reichshof) kenne ich auch die 2.Wahl Reifen die sie in 2 Werksverkäufen im Jahr an bieten.
und genau bei dieser art von Reifen tritt dieser mangel häufiger auf.....
so nun wißt ihr auch was ich damit ansprechen will!!
habe mittlerweihle auch mit Canyon gesprochen und habe die Reifen heute zurück geschikt. Der Servicemitarbeiter sagte mir die werden erst geprüft (von Schwalbe) naja das kann und wir auch einige Zeit dauern.

Aber zum abschluß auf nem GC 8.0 für 1500 solchen Schrott zu verbauen ist schon ärgerlich, oder..?
habe mir jetzt die neuen Schwalbe mit Double Defence (also Pannenschutz rundum) montiert sind zwar paar Gramm schwerer aber die laufen super und gerade. Das Spiel hat nun auch noch 85 gekostet.

Also Canyon ...Qualitätsprüfung.... !!!!!!!

grus 

alffelix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (16. Juni 2011)

Hier mein neues XC7 in grün.
Kam eine Woche früher als angesatz.










Das grün kommt recht gut, je nach Lichteinfall sieht der Rahmen auch Schwarz aus.

Tobi


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Juni 2011)

Das ist echt ne Knaller-Farbe 
Mit den weissen Parts sieht das echt schick aus!


----------



## Tobic (16. Juni 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> da mein XC bei canyon wegen gerissener sitzstrebe ist hab ich mir bei ebay nen AL-rahmen gekauft und meine teile eingebaut. der macht ja richtig laune mit der 120er gabel



Eventuell blöde Frage: geht das mit der 120er problemlos? Ich überlege mir ein Hardtail zu holen, finde aber 100mm etwas dünnbrüstig.
Dass der Hersteller aka Canyon 120mm nicht empfiehlt könnte ich mir vorstellen, aber hält so ein Rahmen das längerfristig aus?


----------



## MelleD (16. Juni 2011)

Naja, irgendwas wird Canyon sich schon gedacht haben bei den Freigaben.
Ich habe auch mein Nerve WXC 2008 mit ner größeren Gabel gefahren, als es angegeben war, ging alles gut. Nur ist dann die Frage, wie ist es im Garantiefall?


----------



## MelleD (16. Juni 2011)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:


> Hier mein neues XC7 in grün.
> Kam eine Woche früher als angesatz.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und ich dachte schon, ich bin farbenblind  
Sieht echt schick aus, eventuell mal nen Bildchen, wo man das grün auch sieht


----------



## canyonbaendiger (16. Juni 2011)

So jetzt mal mein Bike. Ist endlich fertig ist


----------



## xander_v (16. Juni 2011)

finde ich gut.
sehr lustig


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Juni 2011)

....


----------



## rider_x (16. Juni 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## ticris (16. Juni 2011)

So, weils so schön ist muß ich hier in der Galerie auch noch ein Foto vom Strive ES 9, in seiner natürlichen Umgebung, einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (16. Juni 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike, vor allem mit den Felgen und der farblich angepassten Wippe echt klasse


----------



## cougar1982 (17. Juni 2011)

Tobic schrieb:


> Eventuell blöde Frage: geht das mit der 120er problemlos? Ich überlege mir ein Hardtail zu holen, finde aber 100mm etwas dünnbrüstig.
> Dass der Hersteller aka Canyon 120mm nicht empfiehlt könnte ich mir vorstellen, aber hält so ein Rahmen das längerfristig aus?



das geht problemlos mit der 120er gabel. keine ahung ob canyon das dafür freigibt aber von der geometrie her ist das rad richtig schön agil. wegen garantie mach ich mir keine sorgen. hab den rahmen günstig gebraucht bekommen.

bei rahmengröße L ändert sich natürlich der winkel weniger als bei S. sowas sollte man auch beachten.

ich bin jetzt ca 170km mit dem rad gefahren und das geht so schön ins eck rein. ich bin mir echt net ganz sicher ob ich mein nerv XC wenn es von canyon zürück kommt wieder aufbauen will. jetzt am sonntag wird das AL dann mal beim marathon getestet.


----------



## Pfeifenfreund (17. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> noch ein Foto vom Strive ES 9, in seiner natürlichen Umgebung,



 Du meinst doch wohl nicht den Golfplatz im Hintergrund - das gäbe nämlich gewaltigen Ärger 

Bike gefällt mir sehr gut, und das Foto ist raffiniert gemacht


----------



## gremlino (17. Juni 2011)

Pfeifenfreund schrieb:


> Du meinst doch wohl nicht den Golfplatz im Hintergrund - das gäbe nämlich gewaltigen Ärger



Bin auch schon mal quer über einen Golfplatz gemosht, hatte mich verfahren  Die haben doof geschaut und dann weiter gespielt. Kann aber auch daran liegen, das die Golfplätze bei uns zwischen ausgeschilderten Wanderrouten liegen.


----------



## Sera (17. Juni 2011)

Ist das Sitzrohr beim Strive so schief nach hinten oder wirkt das auf dem Bild nur so verzehrt?


----------



## ticris (17. Juni 2011)

Du meinst doch wohl nicht den Golfplatz im Hintergrund - das gäbe nämlich gewaltigen Ärger 

Den Golfplatz meinte ich eigentlich nicht, aber wenn man das Holzgeländer wegknüppelt und ordentlich Anlauf nimmt.... So ein 100 Meter Drop mit Landung im Bunker wäre bestimmt ein guter Fahrwerkstest und die Golfer hätten endlich mal ein bisschen Aufregung bei ihrem Sport. 

Das Sitzrohr ist nicht schief! Das nennt man Hydroforming. Dafür mussten die Taiwanesen ordentlich schuften.


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Juni 2011)

Er meinte den Sitzrohrwinkel, das Bild täuscht etwas, da das Vorderrad vermutlich höher steht.


----------



## ticris (17. Juni 2011)

Ach so, klar ich sollte so früh keine Kommentare schreiben.  Sitzrohr und nicht Oberrohr. lipper-zipfel hat es genau erkannt. Das  Vorderrad steht auf dem Foto etwas höher als das Hinterrad.


----------



## Keks_nascher (17. Juni 2011)

@cougar1982: Weißt du zufällig ob der AL Rahmen für 120mm freigegeben ist? Wie lässt sich der Rahmen denn mit den 120mm fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (17. Juni 2011)

@Keks nascher im vergleich zu dem nerv XC ist das jetzt viel spritziger und bergab besser zu fahren. die fehlende hinterradfederung stört mich garnicht. ich mach bergab und bergauf mehr tempo mit dem ding und fühle mich trotzdem sicherer. freigabe hab ich dafür keine aber ich hab auch nicht mit canyon gesprochen. dieses WE fahr ich nen kleinen marathon damit mal sehen wie es dort geht und nächste woche will ich dann mal meine hausstrecke mit dem rad fahren da hab ich dann den besten vergleich. bis jetzt hab ich ja erst 170km mit dem rad gefahren.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Juni 2011)

plastikring hinter der Kasette weg beim Strive! 

ansonsten ein echt schönes rad. Und das schönste an dem rad ist sicher die geometrie


----------



## xTr3Me (18. Juni 2011)

Ich fand das Strive ja schon immer ziemlich hässlich, aber so wie es jetzt auf dem Bild da steht gefällt es mir doch ziemlich gut. Evtl. braucht die sehr ungewöhnliche Rahmenform einfach eine gewisse Zeit bis ich mich daran gewöhne.


----------



## b0mbe (18. Juni 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> plastikring hinter der Kasette weg beim Strive!



Wie bekommt man den denn raus? Muss die Kassette raus oder gehts auch anders?


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. Juni 2011)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man den denn raus? Muss die Kassette raus oder gehts auch anders?



also entweder kassette raus.. geht ja eig. ruckzuck  oder gute kÃ¼chenschere oder kleiner seitenschneider  das ding ist eh auf einem 1â¬ niveau

zu der scheren.. seitenschneider methode empfehle ich dir das HR einfach aus dem Rahmen zu nehmen, dann is es handlicher


----------



## b0mbe (18. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, an die gewaltsame Methode hab ich auch schon gedacht. Dann knipps Ich das Teil gleich mal da raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (18. Juni 2011)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Alles klar, an die gewaltsame Methode hab ich auch schon gedacht. Dann knipps Ich das Teil gleich mal da raus.



jo, aber mit dem seitenschneider vorsichtig sein... am schluss is noch eine speiche durch


----------



## ticris (18. Juni 2011)

Barbaren! Ihr wollt dieses edle, schwarze CrankBrothers Hightech Speichen-Schutz-Dingens zerstören?


----------



## gremlino (18. Juni 2011)

ticris schrieb:


> Barbaren! Ihr wollt dieses edle, schwarze CrankBrothers Hightech Speichen-Schutz-Dingens zerstören?



Wat? Die is von CrankBrothers? Dann kann man die bestimmt bei ebay verticken


----------



## Stefan_78 (18. Juni 2011)




----------



## Nexic (18. Juni 2011)

Aber nicht vergessen den Anschlag vom Schaltwerk einzustellen sonst wirds peinlich.


----------



## Ralph1993 (18. Juni 2011)

ach ein scheiß... von CrankBrothers... wer es glaubt... 

Das ding ist doch genau so weich und unstabil wie ein Ü-Ei !!!


----------



## ticris (18. Juni 2011)

auf jeden Fall haben die Chinesen crankbrothers auf das Teil geschrieben.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Juni 2011)




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juni 2011)

Tolle Wurst


----------



## SoundVibration (20. Juni 2011)

Ein Canyon Nerve kommt an seine Grenzen im Nachbarland. Die engsten und dunkelsten Schluchten, die man sich vorstellen kann. .
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0fdp0JwT44"]YouTube        - âª20110423 Luxemburgâ¬â[/nomedia]
GruÃ
SV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Juni 2011)

Das Müllertahl ist super! Da muss ich auch mal wieder ein bisschen enduren.


----------



## Met87 (20. Juni 2011)

Schöne Trails, aber die ständige Schrauberei ist doch irgendwann nervig oder ??


----------



## gremlino (20. Juni 2011)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Ein Canyon Nerve kommt an seine Grenzen im Nachbarland. Die engsten und dunkelsten Schluchten, die man sich vorstellen kann. .
> YouTube        - âª20110423 Luxemburgâ¬â
> GruÃ
> SV



wie geil ist das denn???
Glaub spÃ¤testens auf der zweiten Tour hÃ¤tte ich Dynamit dabei.....aber jedes mal den Vorbau umschrauben, das wÃ¤re nix fÃ¼r mich..... trotzdem sehr schÃ¶nes Revier


----------



## xander_v (20. Juni 2011)

hallo,
hat wer an solchen adaptern interesse?
sind zur montage von schimano triggern an matchmakerschellen von avid oder formula.
wenn ja einfach pn schreiben.



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/920911


----------



## Barney_1 (20. Juni 2011)

Es geht auch einfacher, gibt passende Matchmaker von Hope für Shimano Trigger, die passen auch an die Elixir, hab ich bei mir auch montiert:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41014
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## xander_v (20. Juni 2011)

passt optisch aber nicht gut und die trigger sind nicht im winkel verstellbar so wie es bei avid möglich ist


----------



## Mettwurst82 (21. Juni 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> wie geil ist das denn???
> Glaub spätestens auf der zweiten Tour hätte ich Dynamit dabei.....aber jedes mal den Vorbau umschrauben, das wäre nix für mich..... trotzdem sehr schönes Revier



So häufig kommt das dort auch nicht vor und meistens reicht es den Bock auf dem Hinterrad stehend durch zu bugsieren.


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. Juni 2011)

Gabs nich mal den Gagg vonwegenn Vorbau mit schnellspanner?


----------



## Se_b (22. Juni 2011)

Hier ein Bild aus Stromberg...Flowtrail
richtig geile Strecke kann ich euch nur ans Herz legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclekraft (23. Juni 2011)

Hi,

hier mal mein Nerve XC 9.0 SL aus 09.2010. 

Laufleistung 2000 km, bis jetzt noch keine Ausfälle!

Die Kette habe ich bei 1700 km erneuert und die Xpedopedale montiert. Die krallen sich gut in die Schuhe und die Schienbeine 
Bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Bike, würde es jederzeit erneut kaufen!!!


----------



## cougar1982 (23. Juni 2011)

so hab jetzt das AL mit der 120er gabel nochmal "richtig" getestet.


----------



## Buju77 (23. Juni 2011)

hat jemand einen Nerve XC 7.0 (2011er) in Grün? Kann mal jemand ein Bild posten mit richtigen Lichtverhältnissen (Sonnenlicht)?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (23. Juni 2011)

Buju77 schrieb:


> hat jemand einen Nerve XC 7.0 (2011er) in Grün? Kann mal jemand ein Bild posten mit richtigen Lichtverhältnissen (Sonnenlicht)?



Guck mal in mein Fotoalbum. Reicht das? Ansonsten auf Sonne warten, mach dann Fotos für dich..


----------



## Buju77 (23. Juni 2011)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Guck mal in mein Fotoalbum. Reicht das? Ansonsten auf Sonne warten, mach dann Fotos für dich..



thx

in echt schaut das ja garnicht so schlimm aus wie auf canyon webseite. ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob mir das auf dauer dennoch gefällt. ich glaub ich bleib bei meiner bestellung mit schwarz. schwarz geht immer


----------



## Deleted 125853 (23. Juni 2011)

Grade Proberunde gedreht . Macht nen super Eindruck die Gabel. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich im Park schlägt .


















Gruß,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suicyclist (24. Juni 2011)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Macht nen super Eindruck die Gabel. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich im Park schlägt .



R2C2 ?

Na: super schlägt die sich im Park!!! 
Zumindest für die an meinem 2011er FRX und die Strecken in Braunlage kann ich diese Aussage treffen.

P.S.: Klingel = :kotz:


----------



## Deleted 125853 (24. Juni 2011)

Hast du schon mal in Willingen versucht an den Besoffenen vorbeizukommen?! Da ist ne Klingel echt von Vorteil ;-)!

Gruss,

Markus


----------



## Cortezsi (24. Juni 2011)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> so hab jetzt das AL mit der 120er gabel nochmal "richtig" getestet.



Und wie ging es aus mit den 120mm?
Was bist Du genau gefahren?


----------



## MUD´doc (24. Juni 2011)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal in Willingen versucht an den Besoffenen vorbeizukommen?! Da ist ne Klingel echt von Vorteil ;-)!


 

Hmm, [ame="http://www.amazon.de/AirZound-Drucklufthorn-laute-Fahrradhupe-115DB/dp/B000PTIJB8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308940476&sr=8-1"]das [/ame]wäre vielleicht noch besser ;]P


----------



## Deleted 169926 (25. Juni 2011)

oder einfach ne Hope Nabe rein   seit dem habe ich keine Klingel mehr


----------



## Stefan_78 (25. Juni 2011)

..ich setze auf quitschende Bremsen


----------



## Deleted 94818 (25. Juni 2011)

kleines Update: 
















Es kommen noch: neue Kurbel, Carbon Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale, Bremsen, Griffe


----------



## T!ll (25. Juni 2011)

taugt die Gabel was? schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## christophersch (25. Juni 2011)

@Mettwurst: Dein Frx ist definitiv eines der schönsten hier im Forum! Thumbs up!!!
gefällt mir richtig gut!
meins hat auch ein paar Veränderungen. Ich mach heute mal Foddos


----------



## cougar1982 (25. Juni 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Und wie ging es aus mit den 120mm?
> Was bist Du genau gefahren?



bin im rahmen des ultrabike bei der deutschen feuerwehrmeisterschaft im mountainbiken mitgefahren. die gabel macht spaß in dem rad. hat in der teamwertung auf der kurzstrecke mit dem rad trotz schaltproblemen  für platz 1 gereicht. übrigens waren alle drei mit canyon unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kulibali (25. Juni 2011)

kurze ausfahrt am freitag. dabei sind uns ein paar kühe in die quere gekommen:


----------



## Koenigssee (25. Juni 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> oder einfach ne Hope Nabe rein   seit dem habe ich keine Klingel mehr



Kann ich nur bestätigen ;-) Meine gute, alte Ringle Abbah bietet einen Prima Klingelersatz!


----------



## Dagon (26. Juni 2011)

Meine Black Pearl.

(Wenn der neue LRS da ist, gibt's noch mal ordentliche Bilder.)


----------



## Koenigssee (26. Juni 2011)

Dann auch mal mein Gefährt:


----------



## -Soulride- (26. Juni 2011)

Ich bin da normal nicht kleinlich aber irgendwas stört mich an deinem Bike. Zum einen die ausgebleichte Pike, zum andern glaub ich sinds einfach zuviele Aufkleber.. wirkt irgendwie unruhig. Das GPS stört mich optisch auch bissl, aber klar, das muss da natürlich hin.


----------



## xander_v (26. Juni 2011)

mal wieder ein paar änderungen.
und ja die kettenführung erfüllt so nicht ihren sinn


----------



## Koenigssee (26. Juni 2011)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Ich bin da normal nicht kleinlich aber irgendwas stört mich an deinem Bike. Zum einen die ausgebleichte Pike, zum andern glaub ich sinds einfach zuviele Aufkleber.. wirkt irgendwie unruhig. Das GPS stört mich optisch auch bissl, aber klar, das muss da natürlich hin.



Ja, du hast Recht. Die Pike passt da so oder so nicht rein (Farbe & Einbaulänge; zudem 6 Jahre alt), aber da mein studentisches Einkommen nicht mehr zulässt, muss das erstmal so bleiben. Aufkleber habe ich eigentlich nur 2 hinzugefügt, mich persönlich stört da eher die Canyon Aufschriften, leider kann man die ja nicht einfach abziehen :-D.
Letztendlich kann ich dir aber sagen, dass das Rad geputzt, nicht im grellen Sonnenlicht und mit einer geeigneten Kamera (...das war's Handy...) ganz anders wirkt, so schlimm ist es nicht 

Solche Mängel kommen eben doch immer irgendwie auf, wenn man sich das Rad nicht auf einen Schlag zusammenstellt, da sind Teile von einer Spannweite 10 Jahre bis 10 Tage Alter verbaut.
Danke fürs Feedback!

Habe da noch ein Bild in meinen Fotos, das is relativ sonnenfrei ;-) Da macht der Kontrast ein bischen was her.


----------



## axisofjustice (26. Juni 2011)

Nochmal eins, leider nüscht so gute Qualität ^^


----------



## Thomas_v2 (26. Juni 2011)

@xander_v:
Kannst du was über den Vivid Air berichten? Hast du diesen ausgetauscht, oder das Rad damit gekauft? Ich meine jetzt im Vergleich z.B. zum DHX-Air, der für meinen Geschmack nicht sonderlich gut funktioniert.

Da wird in der Galerie sind noch schnell ein (älteres) Foddo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (26. Juni 2011)

geile nutzradtorques auf der seite


----------



## Saintsrest (27. Juni 2011)

Gestern bei tollem Wetter in Achern


----------



## xander_v (27. Juni 2011)

jupp kann ich.
da du ja den coil fährst würde ich den behalten wenn du nicht unbedingt gewicht sparen willst.
er ist dem coil wirklich sehr ähnlich, lediglich ist der coil etwas straffer zu fahren.

ich habe meinen air gegen den fox dhx air getauscht.
man erfährt beim vivid air einfach mehr dämpfung.
man benötigt bei den meisten sprüngen den selben federweg aber beim fox spielt sich das ganze dämpfen auf dem letzten drittel ab.
der vivid legt da schon deutlich früher loß.

ich würde ihn mir immer wieder kaufen.
er schmatzt nach etwas stehzeit die ersten 5-6mal federn etwas laut aber danach ist ruhe.


----------



## Saintsrest (27. Juni 2011)

vielleicht nicht mehr ganz der Einsatbereich des AM


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juni 2011)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> vielleicht nicht mehr ganz der Einsatbereich des AM



na na na...wie kannst Du nur


----------



## rider_x (27. Juni 2011)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> vielleicht nicht mehr ganz der Einsatbereich des AM




Ich fahre mit meinem Cannondale Allmountain auch im Bikepark...aber wenn  du so weiter machst, hast du bald auch (wie ich) Bock auf was dickeres.  Gut das mein Torque nächste Woche eintreffen soll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Aber ansonsten geht schon einiges mit so nem AM. Hat doch 140mm Federweg, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_78 (27. Juni 2011)

hehe..das kenn ich ...erst mit dem AM ein paar mal im park gewesen und dann noch das FRX gekauft


----------



## rider_x (27. Juni 2011)

man muß sich ja schließlich weiterentwickeln


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juni 2011)

Hatte auch bis Februar noch ein AM7 , zwischendurch noch ein Speci Enduro, aber das wars auch noch nicht. Jetzt warte ich aufs Rockzone


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2011)

xander_v schrieb:


>


 Ich will diesen Aufklebersatz für den Vivid in orange, sofort!!


----------



## christophersch (28. Juni 2011)

So! Ich hab auch ein paar Erneuerungen an meinem Radl:

Neu sind: Sixpack Griffe in Gelb, Selle Italia SL, Sunline V1 Flatbar (770), Ardent 2.4 Mäntel, '11er Fox Decals (Der Optik wegen)





leider kommt mal wieder der Metallic Lack auf dem Foto total Schei$$e rüber. Denkt ihn euch einfach ;-)


----------



## Cortezsi (28. Juni 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> So! Ich hab auch ein paar Erneuerungen an meinem Radl:
> 
> Neu sind: Sixpack Griffe in Gelb, Selle Italia SL, Sunline V1 Flatbar (770), Ardent 2.4 Mäntel, '11er Fox Decals (Der Optik wegen)
> 
> leider kommt mal wieder der Metallic Lack auf dem Foto total Schei$$e rüber. Denkt ihn euch einfach ;-)



Leicht OT:
Sind das Sauerkirschen oder Süßkirschen?


----------



## christophersch (28. Juni 2011)

;-) das sind Süßkirschen.

Achja: meine Änderungen für die Zukunft: Titanfeder/Vivid Air, Evtl Deemax Ultimate LRS, E13 LG1 (Weil 100g leichter), Descendant Kurbel und leichte Schläuche


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. Juni 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> @Mettwurst: Dein Frx ist definitiv eines der schönsten hier im Forum! Thumbs up!!!
> gefällt mir richtig gut!
> meins hat auch ein paar Veränderungen. Ich mach heute mal Foddos



Danke 
Hätte gerne noch alles weiße in schwarz.


----------



## fussmensch (1. Juli 2011)

Aktueller Zwischenstand:










Den weiteren Aufbau gibts zu verfolgen auf airfreshing.de.


----------



## steveo282 (1. Juli 2011)

flatbars an sc wollen mir irgendwie nicht gefallen ...
sonst schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (1. Juli 2011)

...Mir total!! ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ...Mir total!! ;-)


als handgelenkskiller sicher nicht schlecht!

hier mal meine neuerung. 480g gewicht gespart ohne was auszugeben.

Jetzt gibts es noch eine selbstbau kefü und ein rockring und dann geht das erst mal gut.
Shortcage vll. noch


----------



## brokenarmsdude (2. Juli 2011)

"wenns kleiner skaliert wird verschwinden die Details" Zitat Fotograph
®El_Duderino*


----------



## rider_x (2. Juli 2011)

Das Foto könntest Du glatt für ein Katalogbild fürs Strive an Canyon schicken


----------



## gavia64 (2. Juli 2011)

schones Bildl


----------



## Ralph1993 (2. Juli 2011)

geiles bild, aber bitte plastik shit raus!


----------



## S.Wegmann (3. Juli 2011)




----------



## S.Wegmann (3. Juli 2011)

Mein Baby...


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. Juli 2011)

ein echt geniales BildSuper

....so langsam gefallen mir die Strive`s auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pumucklbj81 (3. Juli 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

2010er Canyon Torque 6.0 Playzone.
Änderungen: Fox Talas 36 RC2 180mm Federgabel, Shimano SLX Kurbel, NC17 MG2 Pedale, San Marco ASP Sattel, Truvative Shiftguide Kettenführung (angepasst).
Gewicht: 15,5kg


----------



## Samwise (3. Juli 2011)

Torque Playzone als Tourenrad missbraucht. Und ja die Sattelstütze ist weit draußen


----------



## T!ll (3. Juli 2011)

Bist du mit den Ardents zufrieden?


----------



## Samwise (3. Juli 2011)

Kann ich nicht viel dazu  sagen. Hab die heute das erste Mal gefahren. Sind die Ardents in 2,6 exo. Ist auf jeden Fall angenehmer zu fahren als die Minions.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (3. Juli 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> SUCHE: Canyon Bashguard vom 2010er Torque Vertride. Wer einen loswerden will, bitte melden



Offtopic: schau mal hier...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8476151#post8476151


----------



## T!ll (3. Juli 2011)

_Bash_guard, nicht _Bike_guard 
http://www.canyon.com/img/accessories/16337_img_product.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (3. Juli 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> _Bash_guard, nicht _Bike_guard
> http://www.canyon.com/img/accessories/16337_img_product.jpg





Da hab ich mich auf die schnelle verlesen..


----------



## xb39 (3. Juli 2011)

Und hier mein Nerve XC 8.0 2011






Laufräder: ZTR Flow Hope Hoops
Reifen: X-King 2.4 RS / Race King SS 2.2
Griffe: Ergon
Flaschenhalter: Procraft

Weitere Bilder in meinem Album

mfg
xb39


----------



## lahura (3. Juli 2011)

Meins


----------



## S.Wegmann (4. Juli 2011)

Ist des auch ein Strive?


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade was lustiges gefunden, ich hoffe ihr seid nicht gleich beleidigt.


----------



## S.Wegmann (4. Juli 2011)

Schmoll


----------



## motoerhead (4. Juli 2011)

sollte canyon meine bezahlung nicht bald bestätigen, mach ich mir auch eines


----------



## rider_x (4. Juli 2011)

Immer diese hater ! Aber ich bins ja gewohnt, schließlich ist mein Auto ein Reiskocher

Was es so alles im Spezialized Shop zu kaufen gibt


----------



## jaamaa (4. Juli 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Habe gerade was lustiges gefunden, ich hoffe ihr seid nicht gleich beleidigt.Anhang anzeigen 212841



... sagte der Specialized-Händler! Alter Hut... gähn


----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Juli 2011)

> sagte der Specialized-Händler!


Wenns so wäre, dann hätte ich schöne Bikes daheim stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (4. Juli 2011)

Haha, trotzdem bissig.

Wurde gestern Abend auf meinem Strive auch von nem Trend-Kid (mit Neon-Klamotten, Sonnenbrille, Kutscher-Kappe und Iphone und Head-Skully Kopfhörern) aufm BMX doof angemacht: "Bäh Canyon, kauf Dir mal n richtiges Rad!"

Is mir aber mittlerweile echt Wurscht...hätte ihm aber trotzdem gerne das Profil meines Fat Alberts ins Gesicht tatowiern wollen...darf man das hier sagen?


----------



## S.Wegmann (4. Juli 2011)

Der kann warscheinlich nicht mal 30km am Stück fahren. ^^


----------



## xTr3Me (4. Juli 2011)

Ich würde auf die Marke gar nichts geben bei einem Bike. Man muss selbst schaun ob der Hintern gut aufs Bike passt und ob das Rad in das eigene Budget passt 
Vor allem bei letzterem Punkt bietet Canyon meiner Meinung nach einer relativ großen Zielgruppe interessante Bikes. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt einfach. Schade nur, dass die Bikes dieses Jahr alle eine ganze Ecke teurer wurden, bzw. bei gleichem Preis schlechtere Ausstattung bieten.


----------



## S.Wegmann (4. Juli 2011)

Wollte mir schon von Anfang an das Nerve AM 8.0 kaufen. Bin dann spÃ¤ter mal auf das Radon Slide AM 9.0 umgestiegen. Grund hierfÃ¼r war ein Super Test-Ergebniss in der Zeitschrift Mountain Bike. Das Bike sprengte zwar meinen finanziellen Rahmen der bei 2.500,00â¬ lag, aber Ã¼r die Austattung hÃ¤tte ich das gern gezahlt. Hab dann bei Radon angerufen und die haben mir dann gesagt dass das Rad schon ausverkauft sei. Im Nachhinein hab ich dann vom nem Freund erfahren das der Service nicht grade der beste bei Radon sei. Somit hatte sich das fÃ¼r mich erledigt. Hab dann auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Specialized zuzulegen. FÃ¼r 2.500,00â¬ bekommste da ein Bike mit SLX-Austattung! Das Thema hat sich dann schnell erledigt. Tja dann bin ich wieder zurÃ¼ck zu Canyon, und bin echt froh darÃ¼ber. Super Bike! Super Service! Und das PreisleistungsverhÃ¤ltniss ist echt klasse! Da bekommt man noch was fÃ¼r sein Geld.


----------



## Nexic (4. Juli 2011)

S.Wegmann schrieb:


> Für 2.500,00 bekommste da ein Bike mit SLX-Austattung!



Haha da hast du auch den Grund dafür warum es so viele Hater gibt, 
die ärgern sich grün und blau weil sie beim Händler ihr letztes Hemd für n mittelklasse Bike verloren haben.


----------



## Ralph1993 (4. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Haha da hast du auch den Grund dafür warum es so viele Hater gibt,
> die ärgern sich grün und blau weil sie beim Händler ihr letztes Hemd für n mittelklasse Bike verloren haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Wurde gestern Abend auf meinem Strive auch von nem Trend-Kid (mit Neon-Klamotten, Sonnenbrille, Kutscher-Kappe und Iphone und Head-Skully Kopfhörern) aufm BMX doof angemacht: "Bäh Canyon, kauf Dir mal n richtiges Rad!"


Die, die am wenigsten Ahnung haben, reißen meist die Klappe am weitesten auf  Ich musste mir beim Torque Kauf auch zuerst einiges anhören. Ranziges Versender Bike, Rad von der Stange ohne Seele (bei komplett individuellem Eigenaufbau wohlgemerkt ) und so Schwachsinn. Die halten mittlerweile alle die Klappe, weil sie entweder von mir über die Trails gescheucht wurden, dass ihnen schlecht wurde, sie mir auf ihren eigenen Hometrails nicht hinterher kamen oder sie schlicht und einfach mal probegefahren sind und hinterher wehmütig mit Freudentränen wieder abgestiegen sind  (natürlich alles leicht überspitzt ausgedrückt, aber im Kern die Realität)
Daher lächle ich nur müde über solche Kommentare, denn ich weiß es besser  Bei uns in der Clique fährt eh über die Hälfte Canyon, Tendenz stetig steigend


----------



## christophersch (4. Juli 2011)

haha Klasse. Ich denke, dass mussten die meisten durchmachen, die schon lange auf diese Marke gesetzt haben ;-) Mich inbegriffen!


----------



## palymper (5. Juli 2011)

Huch, gibt es bei Bikes auch das bashing wie bei Automarken - ich bin entsetzt 

Ist mir zwar noch nicht passiert aber für mich ist so was eher Kasperletheater, wenn das das einzigste Problem solcher Leute ist was ich für ein Radl hab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altamann (5. Juli 2011)

Canyon zu fahren, ist einfach ein Lebensgefühl. Hat nichts mit Preis /Leistung zu tuen.
Geschätzte 80% der Mitarbeiter leben ihren Beruf als Berufung und nicht als Job.
Das spürt man, und deshalb fahre ich Canyon. Mehr Seele gibt es in keinem Bike.
Einfach nur das beste fahren.


----------



## palymper (5. Juli 2011)

Na ja soooo weit würde ich nicht gehen, gibt auch andere gute Bikes (man muss halt mehr zahlen) 

Mir ist es auch wurscht was andere denken, ich liebe mein Radl  - ein Scott ist aber bestimmt auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Tobsucht. (5. Juli 2011)

Da hier ja die Galerie ist bin ich mit meinem Post leider OT will aber meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben:



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Clique fährt eh über die Hälfte Canyon, Tendenz stetig steigend


 
Das sieht bei uns mittlerweile genauso aus. 
Wenn wir im Bikepark unterwegs sind besteht unsere Gruppe meist aus
Alpinist, Trailflow, Rockzone einem Nerve AM und einem Pitch.

So Sprüche wie: "Na, ist das Canyon Werks-Team unterwegs?" oder ähnliches müssen wir hier und da auch immer wieder hören aber das ist egal. Wir sind alle höchst zufrieden mit Canyon, Optik, Ausstattung und vorallem Performance sind top! 

Gruß


----------



## Maracuja10 (5. Juli 2011)

Mein 2009er Canyon AL 6.0 nach einigen kleinen Umbauten und Facelifts:



















Jetzt reichts fürs erste. Als nächstes kommen vllt. noch neue leichtere Pedale ran und dann irgendwann ein neuer LRS.​


----------



## fussmensch (5. Juli 2011)

Freundin und neues Spielzeug:






Mehr auf airfreshing.com


----------



## erkan1984 (5. Juli 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Mein 2009er Canyon AL 6.0 nach einigen kleinen Umbauten und Facelifts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schick,
aber die vordere Bremsleitung würde ich noch innen am Tauchrohr verlegen und befestigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (5. Juli 2011)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Mein 2009er Canyon AL 6.0 nach einigen kleinen Umbauten und Facelifts:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/929036
> 
> Jetzt reichts fürs erste. Als nächstes kommen vllt. noch neue leichtere Pedale ran und dann irgendwann ein neuer LRS.​



Wirklich schönes Teil.
Wie hast Du die Decals von der Reba runterbekommen?


----------



## Maracuja10 (5. Juli 2011)

Danke fürs Lob.

Die waren zum Teil schon etwas zerschrammt und dadurch konnte man sie zum Teil einfach abziehen. Den Rest hab ich immer Stück für Stück mit den Fingern abgepult. Hat etwas länger gedauert.

Die Decals vom Rahmen hab ich mit Nagellackentferner und einem Baumwolltuch entfernt.


----------



## LaiNico (5. Juli 2011)

Frisch aufgebaut.



Yellowstone L 2008
Pedale sind noch übergangslösung.
Steuersatz brauche ich auch noch eine Lösung, das was Canyon mitgeliefert hat ist nicht das wahre. Hinterrad muss noch gegen eines mit V-Brake Flanke getauscht werden. - falls jemand sowas über hat, immer melden 
Ansonsten gilt erst einmal fahren, fahren fahren...


----------



## Maracuja10 (5. Juli 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> schick,
> aber die vordere Bremsleitung würde ich noch innen am Tauchrohr verlegen und befestigen...



Danke 
Bremsleitung hab ich noch geändert. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## ToMo74 (5. Juli 2011)

Ein Canyon im Rahmen:





war ein Geduldsspiel bis es da drin gehalten hat


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2011)

Moserer schrieb:


> war ein Geduldsspiel bis es da drin gehalten hat


Dann ist es wohl ein paar Mal aus dem Rahmen gefallen?  (sorry, der musste sein...)


----------



## Hardtail94 (5. Juli 2011)

höhöhö, wortspiel^^

schicker humor is hier unterwegs


----------



## Ralph1993 (6. Juli 2011)

fussmensch schrieb:


> Freundin und neues Spielzeug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice habe das ding selber.. und geht richtig geil ab!... aber bitte hinten den steckachsen hebel... in die andere richtung zu machen.. also das er auf dem rahmen aufliegt... noch geilerer optischerwert


----------



## rider_x (6. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl ein paar Mal aus dem Rahmen gefallen?  (sorry, der musste sein...)





Da gabs doch auch noch den Werbespruch von CANYON:

_Auch völlige Freiheit hat einen Rahmen_ (Das Canyon Torque)


----------



## ToMo74 (6. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann ist es wohl ein paar Mal aus dem Rahmen gefallen?  (sorry, der musste sein...)




hehe, aus dem Rahmen fall ich bei passenden Gelegenheiten lieber selber 

war zum Glück windstill, sonst wär das nichts geworden. Aber viel Zeit für das Photo wollt ich mir dann doch nicht nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom_H (8. Juli 2011)

wollte einfach mal mein Canyon in der Galerie stellen und Testen ob es funktioniert....







Nerve AM6
Hammerschmidt AM
Rock Shox Reverb
Veltec FR Laufradsatz
Schaltung kompl. SRAM X9


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Juli 2011)

Schick und stimmig


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. Juli 2011)

mit den Weißen Felgen find ich das echt geil!


----------



## S.Wegmann (9. Juli 2011)

Sieht echt fantastisch aus.


----------



## Maracuja10 (9. Juli 2011)

Schönes Ding.. Alles stimmig


----------



## RolfK (9. Juli 2011)

Meins auch mal wieder mit ein paar Update's:

- Sattel Spank Subrosa
- Pedale Answer Rove FR
- Reifen Muddy Mary FR falt Trailstar (hinten kommt noch ein BigBetty FR falt Pacestar drauf)
- Rahmen und Gabel komplett von Beschriftung befreit (kommt eventuell in weiss wieder drauf)
- nächste Woche gehen die Kurbelarme zum Eloxierer und werden mattschwarz


----------



## Battler (9. Juli 2011)

Edel!
Gefällt. 

Die Reverb würde sich komplett in schwarz bestimmt auch besser machen.


----------



## sirios (9. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Ich liefer mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neusten Spielzeug : Strive ES 7.0.





Vielleicht kennt jemand diesen Spot ?





Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## erkan1984 (10. Juli 2011)

SEHR SCHICK...
Größe L?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (10. Juli 2011)

Noch nie fand ich ein neues Bike so hässlich als es rauskam.. lag aber einfach daran, dass die Bilder vom Strive auf der Canyon Seite bescheiden sind. Mittlerweile gefällt es mir so gut, dass ich es am liebsten selbst kaufen würde 
Ist ja komplett ausverkauft...


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. Juli 2011)

@xTr3Me ..genau so geht es mir auch..anfangs hässlich aber mittlerweile echt schön!!!
...in natura echt sehr schöne Bikes


----------



## sirios (10. Juli 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> SEHR SCHICK...
> Größe L?



Jap, ist L. Trotzdem hab ich die sattelstütze weit draussen, da ich auch nicht so ganz klein bin . 

Schönen Sonntag noch!

Sebastian


----------



## Ratzfatz39 (10. Juli 2011)

Anhang anzeigen 213140    Auch mal meins hier mit neuer Fox


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. Juli 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

ich hab mal beide gewogen :

Torque FRX 9.0 (2010) = 17,8 Kg

Nerve Am 8.0 (2010) = 13,7Kg


----------



## Deleted 125853 (10. Juli 2011)

Boa! Erster Tag in Saalbach Hinterglemm ! Heute einen Abstecher nach Leogang gemacht. Ich bin sowas von fertig ;-/.
Torque hat gut funktioniert (besser als der Fahrer). Hier noch ein Bild vom Bike nach getaner Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (10. Juli 2011)

Seit ich das Teil aus der Kiste geholt habe (Mittwoch 06.07.2011), konnte ich keinen Tag davon lassen.


----------



## sirios (10. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Seit ich das Teil aus der Kiste geholt habe (Mittwoch 06.07.2011), konnte ich keinen Tag davon lassen.




...vielleicht solltest Du Dir aber immerhin zwischendurch mal die Hände waschen, guck mal wie die weißen Griffe schon aussehen !


----------



## leeresblatt (11. Juli 2011)

wieso, passt doch zur Rahmenfarbe


----------



## tical2000 (11. Juli 2011)

Servus,
da ich hier jetzt doch schon einige reverbs gesehen hab. Wie macht ihr das im Bikepark mit nem Schlepplift?
Gibts da keine Sorgen wegen der Leitung wenn der Bügel von hinten kommt?
Sorry für OT.
Gruß


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Juli 2011)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Servus,
> da ich hier jetzt doch schon einige reverbs gesehen hab. Wie macht ihr das im Bikepark mit nem Schlepplift?
> Gibts da keine Sorgen wegen der Leitung wenn der Bügel von hinten kommt?
> Sorry für OT.
> Gruß




Ich erweitere die Frage mal...
Wie sieht's mit der reverb und dem Lift aus wo man das Bike am Sattel einhängt, zb in Winterberg. Denn für'n Park extra alles ab bzw umbauen mit Remote usw macht nicht soviel Sinn...


----------



## tical2000 (11. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ich erweitere die Frage mal...
> Wie sieht's mit der reverb und dem Lift aus wo man das Bike am Sattel einhängt, zb in Winterberg. Denn für'n Park extra alles ab bzw umbauen mit Remote usw macht nicht soviel Sinn...




Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Da seh ich allerdings kein Problem, da die Leitung ja hinten läuft. Wenn man stark am Sattel zieht, bekommt man ihn herausgezogen. In der not einfach vor dem liften, den Sattel hochfahren.


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juli 2011)

Mein neues Strive Customaufbau.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Juli 2011)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Da seh ich allerdings kein Problem, da die Leitung ja hinten läuft. Wenn man stark am Sattel zieht, bekommt man ihn herausgezogen. In der not einfach vor dem liften, den Sattel hochfahren.



Du denkst, dass die Stütze, wenn ausgefahren 17 oder mehr kilo trägt?


----------



## Kl3rik3r (11. Juli 2011)

so hier mal mein Taufrisches (wie man sieht sind die Pedalen nich mitgekommen^^)


----------



## PangerLenis (11. Juli 2011)

Kannst du das Bild bitte noch größer direkt einbinden? 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kl3rik3r (11. Juli 2011)

wenn du mir sagst wie gerne


----------



## Ralph1993 (11. Juli 2011)

PangerLenis schrieb:


> Kannst du das Bild bitte noch größer direkt einbinden?
> Danke!



also bei mir passt es genau auf meinen bildschirm


----------



## rider_x (11. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> ...vielleicht solltest Du Dir aber immerhin zwischendurch mal die Hände waschen, guck mal wie die weißen Griffe schon aussehen !




Wenn man nicht nur Trails fährt die andere schon gebaut haben, sondern selbst ein bißchen Hand anlegt, dann läßt sich das wohl nicht vermeiden


----------



## motoerhead (11. Juli 2011)

was muss noch gemacht werden?

-umwerfer kommt noch 
-hr richtig rum 
-und Leitungen kürzen

so wies da steht 15,08 kg 

mit leichteren Pedalen (500g aktuell), Schläuchen (je 290g) und einer leichteren Kurbel könnte man dann unter 15 kg kommen


----------



## PangerLenis (11. Juli 2011)

Kl3rik3r schrieb:


> wenn du mir sagst wie gerne



http://www.abload.de/

reicht das`?


----------



## tical2000 (12. Juli 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Du denkst, dass die Stütze, wenn ausgefahren 17 oder mehr kilo trägt?



Ja, ich denke schon. Ich hab ja auch schon eine dran. Und das hält. Das hält eigtl sogar bei eingefahrenem Zustand. Außer man zerrt dran, dann kommt sie raus.


----------



## Buju77 (12. Juli 2011)

Endlich ist mein Bike gekommen nach 5 Wochen Wartezeit!!! *freu* 

Canyon Nerve XC 7.0


----------



## Temtem (12. Juli 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> was muss noch gemacht werden?
> 
> -umwerfer kommt noch
> -hr richtig rum
> ...




interesse an einen xt e-type umwerfer mit hebel? http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/shimano-xt-schalthebel-umwerfer-wie-neu-/27913429


----------



## motoerhead (13. Juli 2011)

danke hab schon alles was ich brauche 
nur die platte zum festmachen fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (13. Juli 2011)

hey temtem,
 wie zufrieden bist du  mit den flow felgen?
bin momentan am überlegen mir auch welche zu holen.
schwanke zwischen der flow und der supra d.
warst du mit dem teil schon im park unterwegs und was für naben haste verbaut?
das gewicht kannst du dann auch gleich posten


----------



## motoerhead (13. Juli 2011)

ich glaube du meinst mich oder?
hab hope pro II  naben und muss sagen, dass ich schon zwei drops mal total versaut habe (mit schönem abgang)... beide so 1,5m und sie halten noch immer... nur ein leichter schlag von so max 2mm
der Vorteil die naben kann man schön umrüsten Vorne: schnellspanner 15mm achse 20mm achse Hinten: schnellspanner, 135x12 und 142x12 bei 150x12 bin ich mir nicht sicher...


----------



## xander_v (13. Juli 2011)

ja ich meinte natürlich dich
es war wohl noch zu früh für mich.
die hope naben habe ich momentan auch, möchte aber auf tune oder acros umsteigen.
auf 150mm umbauen geht nicht, der nabenkörper ist ein anderer.
2mm ist schon recht viel oder?
fährst du die ztr flow tubless und kannst du was zum gewicht deines lrs sagen?


----------



## motoerhead (13. Juli 2011)

gewicht: 1887g 
na ja 2mm finde ich noch voll ok... vielleicht is auch nur 1 mm 
ne fahre ich nicht... hab schwere fr-schläuche drin
ein kumpel fährt sie tubeless und is voll begeistert
eines muss ich noch dazu sagen... bin den lrs zuvor im am gefahren und habe ihn mit dem bike nicht so richtig belastet... wie er sich auf lange zeit unter größerer belatung macht, kann ich noch nicht sagen. war bis ez erst zwei mal auf der lokalen dh strecke


----------



## han-sch (13. Juli 2011)

hier mal meins


----------



## steveo282 (13. Juli 2011)

da würde ne titanfeder perfekt reinpassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (13. Juli 2011)

stimmt, aber es fährt sich auch mit stahl super


----------



## svenj (13. Juli 2011)

Hier  mal mein 2009er XC 6 !


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (13. Juli 2011)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein tonemapped Bild, aufgenommen vor 2 1/2 Wochen in Solnhofen auf der wunderschönen Altmühltaltour von Treuchtlingen nach Eichstätt. Kann ich nur empfehlen, ein Traum von Landschaft und wunderschöne Dörfer mit aberhunderten Einkehrmöglichkeiten. Werde ich sicher irgendwann mal wieder fahren


----------



## duschy (14. Juli 2011)

@zedbeeblebrox,

lass mal mehr hören und sehen von der tour.
gerne auch über pn.


----------



## Cortezsi (14. Juli 2011)

duschy schrieb:


> @zedbeeblebrox,
> 
> lass mal mehr hören und sehen von der tour.
> gerne auch über pn.



Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (14. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe, das ich heute oder morgen Abend dazu komme, ein Picasa Fotoalbum von der Tour zusammenzustellen. Dann poste ich die Galerie hier und schreib noch ein paar Zeilen dazu. 

Auf jeden Fall sind die Möglichkeiten an Tagestouren von München aus ein schier unerschöpflicher Gral der Radsportfreude


----------



## markus84 (14. Juli 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein 2011er Torque Vertride und kann hier ein paar Fotos posten? Bin nämlich schon echt heiß und muss noch bis KW30 warten... :-(


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2011)

ein paar mehr Fotos vom Rockzone wären auch nicht schlecht, vielleicht auch schon ein paar umgebaute Rockzones...


----------



## b0mbe (14. Juli 2011)

Eben im Amdorfer Hochland...


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (14. Juli 2011)

Offensichtlich Amdorf (Herborn) und nicht Amdorf (Ostfriesland) 

Das Webalbum meiner Altmühltal-Tour ist nun auch (endlich!) fertiggestellt. Hier wie versprochen der Link:

https://picasaweb.google.com/zedbee...tmuhltal26Juni2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink

Ich hab mir viel Mühe gemacht und jedes einzelne Bild mit Informationen und "Untertiteln" versehen, daher spare ich mir jetzt die Mühe großer Erläuterungen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jedisonic (14. Juli 2011)

@zedbeeblebrox: klasse Fotoserie, sieht echt nach einer interessanten Tour aus!


----------



## Cortezsi (15. Juli 2011)

@zedbeeblebrox: DANKE!
Also bist Du eher unten an der Altmühl und nicht oben am Panoramaweg (Trails) entlang?


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (15. Juli 2011)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> @zedbeeblebrox: DANKE!
> Also bist Du eher unten an der Altmühl und nicht oben am Panoramaweg (Trails) entlang?



Richtig, da ich die Tour noch nicht gefahren war vorher, wollte ich erstmal den Radweg entlang der Altmühl auskundschaften und möglichst viel vom Fluss haben und die Landschaft genießen, halt ne Genusstour 

Aber den Panoramaweg werde ich dann das nächste Mal in Angriff nehmen, denn da muss ich einfach wieder mal hin. Muss ja nicht immer Garmisch, Mittenwald oder Bayrischzell sein


----------



## rider_x (15. Juli 2011)

Hab heute auf meiner kleinen Freeride-Feierabendtour eine neue Steilkante entdeckt! Leider werden Fotos von solchen "Spots" bei mir nie was.
Bin immer wieder Glücklich über den Wald vor meiner Haustür. Auf dem Bild kann ich sogar meine Wohnung erkennen .


----------



## AmeKi (15. Juli 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder ein paar neue Bilder von meinem Baby einstellen...


----------



## vopsi (15. Juli 2011)




----------



## Holidayman (16. Juli 2011)

In der Galerie möchte mein Nerve natürlich auch nicht fehlen


----------



## Floowho (16. Juli 2011)

@ vopsi, kannst du das Playzone empfehlen und wie arbeiten Gabel und Dämpfer so zusammen.
Gruß Floowho


----------



## vopsi (16. Juli 2011)

Floowho schrieb:


> @ vopsi, kannst du das Playzone empfehlen und wie arbeiten Gabel und Dämpfer so zusammen.
> Gruß Floowho



du hast ne pn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (16. Juli 2011)

Kannst mir die vllt. auch weiterleiten? Mich interessiert hauptsächlich wie der Dämpfer abgeht in dem Rahmen!


----------



## christophersch (16. Juli 2011)

ich glaube es gibt recht viele hier, die das interessiert. Mich eingenommen. Poste es doch einfach mal!
Vielen Dank!

Grüße


----------



## thomas_127 (16. Juli 2011)

Endlich heute auch mal meine Digi dabei gehabt


----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Juli 2011)

Da ist das schicke Grün wieder


----------



## andiwe (16. Juli 2011)

So darf meins auch nicht fehlen:


----------



## sirios (16. Juli 2011)

andiwe schrieb:


> So darf meins auch nicht fehlen:



Herrliches Bild!

Hab heute nen Abstecher an die Siersburg gemacht, ganz schön steiler Weg mit viel Steinen und Auswaschungen...! Aber dafür schöner Ausblick über das Tal auch wenn das Wetter bescheiden war.

















Meine Bilder (leider nur ein Strive ES 7.0 ) widme ich allen Strive'lern die immernoch auf ihr Bike warten und denjenigen die gestern ihr Bike doch nicht abholen konnten!

Haltet durch !

LG

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (17. Juli 2011)

Leute, die Strives hier sind echt schick. 

Ich stell mir nur die ganze Zeit vor, wie das ES7.0 mit einem weißen 2012er Monarch Plus High Volume aussehen würde ...
Bestimmt nicht schlecht!


----------



## vopsi (17. Juli 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ich glaube es gibt recht viele hier, die das interessiert. Mich eingenommen. Poste es doch einfach mal!
> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Grüße





anulu schrieb:


> Kannst mir die vllt. auch weiterleiten? Mich interessiert hauptsächlich wie der Dämpfer abgeht in dem Rahmen!



Das habe ich dann hiermit getan.


----------



## DeLaSol (17. Juli 2011)




----------



## sirios (17. Juli 2011)

DeLaSol schrieb:


>



Na das is ja mal was für die ganz faulen !!!!


----------



## Fluffi (17. Juli 2011)

Ne, das ist der "schnellere Weg" zur Milka-Line bzw. zum Spielberghaus.


----------



## DeLaSol (17. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Na das is ja mal was für die ganz faulen !!!!



Ja  Wir mussten mal zwischendurch einen Tag "Pause" machen..
Da sind wir nur mit Gondeln hoch und Trails runter 



Fluffi schrieb:


> Ne, das ist der "schnellere Weg" zur Milka-Line bzw. zum Spielberghaus.


So sieht das aus


----------



## Ralph1993 (17. Juli 2011)

wo willste denn mit den dingern in LeoGäng runter? XD


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

andiwe schrieb:


> So darf meins auch nicht fehlen:


Sehr schönes Bike und genau so schönes Foto!  Sehe ich da orangene Vault Pedale?  Wäre direkt passend zum Update von meinem Torque:





* DMR Vault Pedale
* farblich passender Aufkleber für Mrs. Piggy (danke an Pete und xander )


----------



## andiwe (18. Juli 2011)

Jupp bin echt zufrieden mit den Pedalen ... nur mein Schienbein und die Waden offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Juli 2011)

@Smubob
Ein orange-farbender U-Turn Knopf wäre da noch passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektT (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Dann möchte ich nun auch mal mein Zweirad vorstellen - Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 Modell 2010 - traffic white...

Original nach dem Auspacken 2010:






Ein paar Details:

















Die erste Ausfahrt:





Nach und nach mit einigen Änderungen (Kindshock Sattelstütze, neue Bremsen, Syntace VRO Vorbausystem, etc.):


























Grüße aus dem Mittelgebirge...


----------



## ChrizZZz (18. Juli 2011)

Schickes Radl 

Aber warum hast du denn den Sattel und die gute Formula runtergeschmissen??


----------



## ProjektT (18. Juli 2011)

Der werkseitige Sattel passte bei mir garnicht - der war mir für lange Touren doch zu hart...

Die Formula R1 ansich war von der Bremsleistung her gut, allerdings hatte ich wie die meisten Formula-Fahrer das nervige Klingeln und Quitschen satt. Ich hatte schon SwissStop-Beläge und andere Bremsscheiben ausprobiert, aber irgendwie war das nicht lösbar. Daher bin ich auf die etwas schwerere (ca. 200g) XT umgestiegen - ich hatte zuvor gute Erfahrungen mit den Shimano Bremsen gemacht - zwar etwas weniger Bremsleistung, aber gute Dosierbarkeit und vor allem Ruhe in der Bremsanlage - Dafür brauchte ich nun eine Klingel... ;-) - mit der Formula hat man mich schon von weit her gehört ;-)

Greetz
Thomas


----------



## ChrizZZz (18. Juli 2011)

Bist du die R1 schon losgeworden? 

Nur so mal am Rande.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

andiwe schrieb:


> Jupp bin echt zufrieden mit den Pedalen ... nur mein Schienbein und die Waden offensichtlich nicht.


Schienbeinschützer helfen, zumindest teilweise 




lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @Smubob
> Ein orange-farbender U-Turn Knopf wäre da noch passend.


Hmm, jeder mäkelt an den Einstellknöpfen  Im Album wurden schon die original-roten und -blauen Einsteller am Dämpfer kritisiert. Ich stehe zwar sehr auf homogene Optik (siehe schwarze Schraube am U-Turn Knopf  genau so auch bei Bremsgriffen und Shiftern), aber das würde mir eindeutig zu weit gehen


----------



## DaBua (18. Juli 2011)

Kann ich auch empfehen um sowas zu vermeiden!


----------



## ProjektT (18. Juli 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Bist du die R1 schon losgeworden?
> 
> Nur so mal am Rande.




Ja, bin ich - ohne Probleme - war ja wenig gefahren und somit im super Zustand.

Greetz
Thomas


----------



## pionier1981 (18. Juli 2011)

@ProjektT

Hi,
schönes Bike erstmal...
hab ne Frage,
bist du mit dem Garmin Edge800 zufrieden??

MfG


----------



## ProjektT (18. Juli 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> @ProjektT
> 
> Hi,
> schönes Bike erstmal...
> ...



Hi und Danke!

Ja, bin mit dem Edge 800 sehr zufrieden - ich hatte erst Zweifel wegen dem Touchscreen, aber der lässt sich echt gut bedienen. Hatte vorher einen 705 - der war auch Top, aber Temperaturanzeige und ein paar andere Features wie das größere Display waren mir dann doch wichtig.

Greetz
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektT (18. Juli 2011)

DaBua schrieb:


> Kann ich auch empfehen um sowas zu vermeiden!



Buäää - gute Besserung!


----------



## pionier1981 (18. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Info...
habe auch überlegt mir ein GPS zu holen...
kann man auch 2 unterschiedliche Bikes speichern/programmieren ??

MfG
Olaf


----------



## ProjektT (18. Juli 2011)

pionier1981 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info...
> habe auch überlegt mir ein GPS zu holen...
> kann man auch 2 unterschiedliche Bikes speichern/programmieren ??
> 
> ...




Ja, bis zu 3 Profile sind möglich - ist schon ein Top Gerät - ich nutze es als GPS, Trainings- und Fahrradcomputer - brauche somit keinen klassischen "Tacho", etc. mehr


----------



## pionier1981 (18. Juli 2011)

Danke,

dann ist das ja eine sehr interessante Möglichkeit....

Bis dahin....
Olaf


----------



## T!ll (18. Juli 2011)

Da man hier ja so selten Bilder von Torques sieht  ....


----------



## LeonF (18. Juli 2011)

Ohne Schritzug könnts echt fast ein Liteville sein... 
Schaut aber cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (18. Juli 2011)

Liteville? Du meinst diese Taiwan-Kopie vom Torque? 
Da is aber en Schriftzug drauf, erkennt man nur auf dem Foto nicht so gut ;-)


----------



## LeonF (18. Juli 2011)

Ja ich meinte jetzt den fetten Canyon Schriftzug...


----------



## Battler (18. Juli 2011)

> Liteville? Du meinst diese Taiwan-Kopie vom Torque?


Endlich mal einer, der es ausspricht! 
Hast auf jeden Fall nen nettes Radl!


----------



## wubu (18. Juli 2011)

Ah ja.....und Canyon fertigt selbst in Deutschland!?  

Ist der Schriftzug so original oder hast du ihn selbst geschwärzt? Wenn ja, wie? Danke.
Kriegt man eigentlich den originalen Schriftzug ab?


----------



## T!ll (18. Juli 2011)

wubu schrieb:


> Ah ja.....und Canyon fertigt selbst in Deutschland!?


Wusst ich's doch, dass sich jemand drüber aufregen wird 
Wäre ja schön, wenn's so wäre  

Die Schrift ist schwarze Folie. Den original-Schriftzug hab ich draufgelassen und die Folie draufgeklebt. Kriegt man aber auch mit Rohrreiniger o.ä. runter, dazu war ich aber zu faul


----------



## wubu (18. Juli 2011)

Man weiß nie, mit wem man es zu tun hat. Hab hier schon so einige selbsternannte Experten erlebt....

Sind also keine Aufkleber, die man abziehen kann!? Mit Rohrreiniger bekommst du aber das Eloxal gleich mit runter! Dann ist die Folienlösung prima. Danke für die Info.


----------



## T!ll (18. Juli 2011)

wubu schrieb:


> Sind also keine Aufkleber, die man abziehen kann!?



Der original-Schriftzug ist lackiert (kann man jedenfalls nicht abziehen )
so hab ich immer noch die Option, es wieder in den ursprungs-Zustand zu versetzen, falls ich mich am schwarz mal sattgesehen habe


----------



## pionier1981 (19. Juli 2011)

Schönes Bike


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (19. Juli 2011)

durchaus einladendes Torque....

Was haste denn da für Griffe verbaut,T!ll?


----------



## steveo282 (19. Juli 2011)

Sehen wie die Screw-On Gripz Moto von Syntace aus.

Ist der Lenker nicht bisschen zu steil eingestellt?
Backsweep goes Upsweep .. so siehts für mich zumindest aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (19. Juli 2011)

Die Lenkerposition ist wirklich Geschmackssache (ist der 16° Vector). Aber seit ich mich dran gewöhnt habe find ich das super angenehm, wirkt auf dem Bild auch mehr Flitzebogenmäßig als es wirklich ist ;-)

Genau, sind die Syntace Griffe, mit denen komme ich aber nicht so gut zurecht. Die Ergon GA1 waren für meine Hände besser.


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (19. Juli 2011)

Unsere Canyon´sche Familienflotte stellt sich vor.....
Frx 2011
Xc  2009
Yellostone w 2011


----------



## christophersch (19. Juli 2011)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> Unsere Canyon´sche Familienflotte stellt sich vor.....
> Frx 2011
> Xc  2009
> Yellostone w 2011



Ein Kumpel von mir hat auch Interesse an dem Frx. Kannst du bitte nochmal ein Bild von schräg vorne mit geradem Lenker machen?
wäre Super nett!
Achja: Super Räder!! thumbs up!


----------



## maxl_nbg (19. Juli 2011)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> Unsere Canyon´sche Familienflotte stellt sich vor.....
> Frx 2011
> Xc  2009
> Yellostone w 2011



Ist das Yellowstone für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit?


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe Dir/Euch ist geholfen,Bild hab ich grad parat,is ja schon fast offtopic wegen dem 12" 
Direct Mount und Lock-on´s sind nicht original....

@maxl_nbg....das Yellow is meiner besseren Hälfte und ja,die fährt damit ab und an auf die Arbeit damit.


----------



## erkan1984 (20. Juli 2011)

Meins:


----------



## Xah88 (20. Juli 2011)

Torque-Doppel(aus)flug...Aber bitte nicht zu genau auf die Kassette schauen.


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juli 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Torque-Doppel(aus)flug...Aber bitte nicht zu genau auf die Kassette schauen.



OH OH - der Plastikschutz is noch dran ... nee nee ... tz... 
hättste mal nix gesagt ...hehe


----------



## Stefan_78 (20. Juli 2011)

ein paar Bilder von Montag 18.07.2011 ( was für ein Scheiß Wetter  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newmi (21. Juli 2011)

@ Stefan 78

Wie macht sich der BW-Nässeschutz?? 
Meine noch nicht verheitzen Hirnzellen, wissen noch, das der zu BW-Zeiten gute Dienste gleistet hat!!


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Juli 2011)

....der macht sich super! ich fahre schon ewig damit und bin sehr zufrieden ...er muss nur ab und an mal imprÃ¤gniert werden(wie fast alle regenjacken)!!..aber er ist ziemlich lange wasserdicht(nicht nur abweisend)!
...atmungsaktiv!!!
...und die Zuluft ist gut regulierbar durch den ReiÃverschluss und die DruckknÃ¶pfe!
...und was im Winter SEHR geil ist ,ist die Tatsache das er bis unter das Kinn schlieÃt!
...die Protektoren passen alle darunter!
...wenn er sehr nass wird..wird er etwas schwerer!
...und das fÃ¼r 20â¬-25â¬...denke fÃ¼r den Preis ist das mehr als in Ordnung..und zum verheizen alle male!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> ein paar Bilder von Montag 18.07.2011 ( was für ein Scheiß Wetter  )


PdS  Dass man dort (zumindest teilweise) mieses Wetter erwischt ist fast obligatorisch


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Juli 2011)

stimmt wohl..aber 4Tage dauer regen ist schon zum kotzen... Schlauchboote anstatt bikes wäre sinnvoller gewesen!


----------



## Martina H. (21. Juli 2011)

@smubob:

geht doch


----------



## Xah88 (21. Juli 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


>


 
Bild schaut geil aus  Grüner Helm + Grüner Canyon Schriftzug = 

By the way -> ich weiß das man sich die Dinger (insoweit man mit der MAT-Truppe befreundet war) besorgen konnte, aber wo kauft man die außerhalb der BW ? Ebay / Military-Shops?



sundawn77 schrieb:


> OH OH - der Plastikschutz is noch dran ... nee nee ... tz...
> hättste mal nix gesagt ...hehe


 
Optische Täuschung  Es war jung und brauchte den Auslauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (21. Juli 2011)

ich hatte meinen damals auch bei ebay gekauft  vor allem, weil der BW Nässeschutz einfach nur 3-Lagen-Goretex-Laminat ist, das ganze für 20Euro. Was will man mehr. Habe meinen jetzt auch schon länger


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Juli 2011)

jap...Ich hab den NÃ¤sseschutz einfach im NATO-Shop gekauft fÃ¼r 20â¬ !


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juli 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @smubob:
> 
> geht doch


Die Machbarkeit ist auch keine Frage. Bei mir ist lediglich der Wille dazu nicht vorhanden  Bei dir würde ich dann an den blauen Fox-Aufklebern mäkeln, die finde ich schlimmer 


nochmal @ Stefan_78: weil ichs gerade auf den Schildern lese... seid ihr die Grand Conche runter? Dürfte bei dem Wetter auch witzig sein  Da hätten die teils-höhenscheuen Mädels, die wir dabei hatten, wenigstens nicht den Abgrund runter gesehen


----------



## T!ll (21. Juli 2011)

Hab das Torque mal an die Waage gehängt, genau 14,1kg so wie auf dem Bild


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Juli 2011)

Wow, das ist echt ok für das Bike.
Die meisten pendeln sich da eher bei 15-17kg ein.


----------



## Stefan_78 (21. Juli 2011)

@Smubob : ja in die Richtung ging es...aber der weg wurde von nem bagger umgegraben so das wir unsere Räder 200m durch knie tiefen schlamm tragen durften!
der eigentliche plan war Les Crosets runter  ..aber da wir schon drei stunden nass waren und dort oben gefühlte -5 C° bei Schnee fall waren haben wir uns schnell auf den Rückweg nach Avoriaz gemacht die Schotter-Autobahn runter wo es etwas "wärmer" war :-/


----------



## matziie (21. Juli 2011)

Mein Torque bei der Pflege:






UND noch ne Frage. Würde die Canyon Schriftzüge (mit allem drum und dran) gerne in ner anderen Farbe haben.. Möglichkeiten? Also wo bekomme ich sowas her bzw. wo kann ich sowas machen lassen?


----------



## Cortezsi (21. Juli 2011)

matziie schrieb:


> Mein Torque bei der Pflege:



Der Strahl ist wirklich krank - wieviel hast'n Du gesoffen?


----------



## LeonF (21. Juli 2011)

matziie schrieb:


> Mein Torque bei der Pflege:



"Mein Torque und ich beim Abspritzen" ???  
Sorry der musste raus


----------



## Xah88 (21. Juli 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Sorry DAS musste raus


 ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (21. Juli 2011)

Freunde, ihr entwickelt mir hier langsam einen recht fragwürdigen Humor. 

@matziie: Weiße Decals dran, weitermachen!


----------



## matziie (21. Juli 2011)

Ist ja auch nicht unabsichtlich so fotografiert 

Ja wenn Decals, dann auf jeden Fall in weiß. Hab freundlicherweise schon 2 pm's bekommen. Werde mich dahinterklemmen und wenns gelungen ist das Ergebnis hier präsentieren


----------



## Battler (21. Juli 2011)

PN ? Das ist schade ... mich würde es nämlich auch interessieren, wer sowas macht.


----------



## LeonF (22. Juli 2011)

DER Witz musste raus... Ist ja auch wurscht...


----------



## Anselm_X (22. Juli 2011)

Weiss jetzt nicht, ob schon da war oder ob es der eine oder andere von Euch schon auf der Canyon-Homepage gesehen hat:
Ein recht lÃ¤ssiges und landschaftlich wunderschÃ¶nes Ride-Video von und mit RobJ - natÃ¼rlich auf Torque...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCshA5ahQ20"]âªROB-J T.I.A.â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

BikergrÃ¼Ãe,
Anselmo


----------



## motoerhead (22. Juli 2011)

geil!


----------



## kaptan (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo 

Wollte mal auch mein Bike prÃ¤sentieren:

*Nerve XC 9.0*


























 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Hier noch ein Video:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15035

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKq3KJJ-c-c"]âªCanyon Nerve XC 9.0 - 2011 Anodized Blackâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Zur Zeit des Video und Fotoshoots waren meine Speedplay Drillium noch nicht da, nur zur info... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

 





WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber Komentare freuen!

Bis bald und LG,

kaptan


----------



## sirios (22. Juli 2011)

Die Pedale sehen gut aus! Bin mir aber sicher, dass man die auch als Backbleche zweckentfremden kann  !


----------



## rudi81 (23. Juli 2011)

Battler schrieb:


> PN ? Das ist schade ... mich würde es nämlich auch interessieren, wer sowas macht.



Folie in der gewünschten Farbe ausplotten und einfach über den Orginalen Schriftzug kleben. (Aceton und Scheuerschwamm war gester)

Einfach per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (23. Juli 2011)

@ kaptan

Schöne schlichte Bergziege hast du da. Die Austtatung läßt wahrscheinlich keine Wünsche offen !
Die Pedalen würden sich bestimmt auch gut an meiem Torque machen. Sehen nach extra Grip aus. Stell doch noch mal ein Komplettbild mit ihnen rein. Habe im moment das Gefühl das sie vieleicht etwas zu wuchtig an deinem eher filigranen Bike wirken.
Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist die Stellung deiner Schaltung .


----------



## Mavy (23. Juli 2011)

ein wenig wackelig aber ich hoffe dasstört nicht weiter


----------



## TrailStar87 (23. Juli 2011)

Pornorös


----------



## Buju77 (23. Juli 2011)

@Mavy: welche Pendale sind das? ich überleg mir auch rote pedale zu meinem Nerve XC 7.0 zuzulegen


----------



## Mavy (23. Juli 2011)

das sind NC-17 MG II S-Pro pedale


----------



## christophersch (23. Juli 2011)

kaptan schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wollte mal auch mein Bike präsentieren:
> 
> ...



Hämburch! Blankenese 
schönes Bike! geht bestimmt gut vorwärts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buju77 (23. Juli 2011)

Mavy schrieb:


> das sind NC-17 MG II S-Pro pedale



ah ok, danke


----------



## kaptan (23. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> @ kaptan
> 
> Schöne schlichte Bergziege hast du da. Die Austtatung läßt wahrscheinlich keine Wünsche offen !
> Die Pedalen würden sich bestimmt auch gut an meiem Torque machen. Sehen nach extra Grip aus. Stell doch noch mal ein Komplettbild mit ihnen rein. Habe im moment das Gefühl das sie vieleicht etwas zu wuchtig an deinem eher filigranen Bike wirken.
> Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist die Stellung deiner Schaltung .



Vielen Dank! Ist wirklich der Hammer das Gerät, und die Padele sowieso 

Was meinst du genau mit Schaltungsstellung? 

Hier mal extra für dich bilder mit Pedelen:
















Die Passen doch optisch Wunderbar!


----------



## Nexic (23. Juli 2011)

Sehen schon scharf aus, Daumen hoch.


----------



## playz (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

schicke Bilder hier, fände es nur sehr cool wenn man vllt zukünftig noch das *Modelljahr* und die *Rahmengröße* oder so dazu schreiben könnte!

Gibt glaub ich einige die daran interessiert wären!

Danke im Vorraus

Greetz


----------



## vopsi (23. Juli 2011)

ich finde sie etwas zu groß aber geschmack ist ja relativ


----------



## michi3 (23. Juli 2011)

die pedale sind mal krass


----------



## rider_x (23. Juli 2011)

kaptan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Ist wirklich der Hammer das Gerät, und die Padele sowieso
> 
> Was meinst du genau mit Schaltungsstellung?
> 
> ...



Sah im ersten moment wie Groß Groß aus, also das du hinten auf nem zu großen Ritzel fährst. Aber bei genauem hinsehen biste da glaub ich im vierten, oder? Geht dann wohl grade noch sooo, aber wegen dem Versatz der Kette vorn ganz rechts und hinten relativ weit links ists bestimmt besser wenn du vorne die mittlere Stellung nimmst und hinten etwas weiter auf kleinere Ritzel schaltest.
Die Pedalen sehen schon cool aus, ist man halt nicht gewohnt an nem CC Bike. Aber gerade das find ich gut, das da keine Clickies dran sind. Gefällt mir. Flatpedals / Bärentatze for President. Was fährste denn für Schuhe? Da würden mal so richtig fette Fiveten zu passen.


----------



## Ralph1993 (23. Juli 2011)

5.10 Baron würde auch gut passen ist ein sehr leichter 5.10 schuh


----------



## Schulle (24. Juli 2011)

Kann bitte jemand ein Bild vom Grand Canyon AL 9.0 in conker brown posten?? 
Bin mir noch nicht schlüssig ob ich es in schwarz oder in brown nehme.....


----------



## Nexic (24. Juli 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> ...
> Was fährste denn für Schuhe? Da würden mal so richtig fette Fiveten zu passen.
> ...



Das ist doch mal was! Dann braucht man garkeine Pins mehr und kann direkt mit dem Profil der Schuhe am Pedal andocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (24. Juli 2011)

Schuhe sind es halt ganz normale, meistens Nike AirMax LTD... 

Mit den Speedplay Drillium als Pedale kann man sogar nen Trail mit Pantoffeln fahren glaube ich!


----------



## sirios (25. Juli 2011)

Servus!

Heute war Badetag und ich musste mich um zwei "dirty bitches" kümmern. Eine in weiß und eine in schwarz   . Aber seht selbst .

















Hoffe die Bilder gefallen


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (25. Juli 2011)

Schöne Schwarz-Weiss Kombo!


----------



## edik. (25. Juli 2011)

Ich meine der Fat Albert Front ist falsch montiert.


----------



## monkey10 (26. Juli 2011)

edik. schrieb:


> Ich meine der Fat Albert Front ist falsch montiert.



nein, das passt schon so...


----------



## fkal (26. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


>



SLS HS 247!

Ha!

Sieht man von der grottenhässlichen Bashguard/SLX-Kombi und den roten Rock Shox Dämpfer Sticker ab, ists ein sehr schönes Rad. Das schwarz/weiße Strive hat mir nie sonderlich gut gefallen; aber mittlerweile echt top!


----------



## Fell (26. Juli 2011)

So schmutzig war die "Black Bitch" doch gar nicht


----------



## sirios (26. Juli 2011)

fkal schrieb:


> SLS HS 247!
> 
> Ha!
> 
> Sieht man von der grottenhässlichen Bashguard/SLX-Kombi und den roten Rock Shox Dämpfer Sticker ab, ists ein sehr schönes Rad. Das schwarz/weiße Strive hat mir nie sonderlich gut gefallen; aber mittlerweile echt top!



Auch wenn ich Dir nun den Spaß verderbe, mein Nummernschild stimmt so nicht  ! Immerhin 47 am Ende ist richtig .

Den Bashguard werd ich auch mal noch gegen was schickeres ersetzen. Weiße Monarch Decals bekomm ich von nem Bekannten, der is son Werbefuzzi. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das macht!



fell schrieb:


> So schmutzig war die "Black Bitch" doch gar nicht



Das ist korrekt, die weiße war viel dreckiger ! Ich dachte mir aber wenn ich schonmal alles draußen hab, dann sind beide fällig .

Freut mich, dass Euch die Bilder gefallen.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. Juli 2011)

Saarlouis, aha! 

Vielleicht fällt man sich ja mal über den Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (26. Juli 2011)

was ist denn das für ne vario-stütze?
doch keine reverb oder?

die kabelverlegung sieht..merkwürdig..aus 
vor allem die satelliten an der unterseite des Oberrohrs...

aber sonst sehr schickes bike und auto!


----------



## MarkusKL (26. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand evtl ein Bild von einem Canyon AL 7.0 2011?
(am besten Rahmengröße S oder M)

alternativ geb ich mich auch mit allen anderen AL's zufrieden ^^


----------



## _PETE_ (26. Juli 2011)

Versuchs mal über die Canyon Wallpapers (auch in Weiss)

In Natura waren HIER Bilder von einem GC AL 7


----------



## sirios (26. Juli 2011)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ne vario-stütze?
> doch keine reverb oder?
> 
> die kabelverlegung sieht..merkwürdig..aus
> ...



Die Stütze ist ne xlc sp-t04. Die kostet nur etwa 100 , kann man aber auch "nur" um 10 cm stufenlos verstellen. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der, muss aber das blaue Eloxal noch anpassen, werde das Teil weiß pulvern lassen oder so.

Zur Zugverlegung: Was sieht seltsam aus? Der Zug zur Stütze? Die Satelliten sind Marke Eigenbau, die originalen von Canyon sind aber unter wegs . Irgendwelche Verbesserungsideen?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## NemesisGelsen (26. Juli 2011)

nicht schön aber selten


----------



## kaptan (26. Juli 2011)

Boha was ein Monster von Rahmen! Was ist das für ne größe? Wahrhaftig nicht schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (26. Juli 2011)

so endlich mal ein update
neuer sattel,bremsen,kurbel,pedale,reifen,lager


----------



## dise (27. Juli 2011)

SPAM!


----------



## johnny blaze (27. Juli 2011)

das letzte ist sehr cool! 
hätte der bildausschnitt nur noch etwas größer sein sollen



sirios schrieb:


> Zur Zugverlegung: Was sieht seltsam aus? Der Zug zur Stütze?



hab es mir nochmal genau angeschaut. der zug endet mittig unter dem sattel oder?
dann ist das normal so..
dachte es ist wie bei der reverb seitlich am sattel. dann hätte es mich gewundert, dass der zug die sattelstütze nochmal kreuzt.


----------



## kaptan (28. Juli 2011)

*

Und ein Video:*


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube du weißt gar nicht was du dir mit dem Reifen antust *g* aber wenn du nur über Forstautobahnen fährst ist das vll auch Wurst.


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2011)




----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Juli 2011)

kleines update:
nun mit ardent und überzeugt auf ganzer linie 













da silvester vor der tür steht spinne ich schon an dem winterprojekt rum...rahmen schwarz elox?!


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. Juli 2011)

> da silvester vor der tür steht...



   
andere zeitzone, wa?


----------



## gremlino (28. Juli 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> da silvester vor der tür steht spinne ich schon an dem winterprojekt rum...rahmen schwarz elox?!



bloss nicht. Hat doch jeder. 

Babyblau


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Juli 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> andere zeitzone, wa?



naja...war ja schon recht herbstlich,da hat die innere uhr halt angeschlagen 



gremlino schrieb:


> bloss nicht. Hat doch jeder.
> 
> Babyblau



ich wollt nur auch mal jeder sein  so ein schöner stealthbomber mit schwarzen glanz decals wär was schniekes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YAYA Rider (28. Juli 2011)

hi leutz


ich gebe den bikesport aus gesundheitlichen gründen auf  mein bike ist zuverkaufen komplett oder in teilen 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/400614/cat/500


----------



## Nexic (28. Juli 2011)

Wo wir gerade bei blau sind:

Lenker und Sattelstütze sind neu.







Das Bike ist ein Traum aber meine Kamera macht mich Wahnsinnig, schärfer gehts leider nicht.


----------



## kaptan (28. Juli 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich glaube du weißt gar nicht was du dir mit dem Reifen antust *g* aber wenn du nur über Forstautobahnen fährst ist das vll auch Wurst.



Wieso? Für meine Zwecke der perfekte Reifen. Allemal besser als der Nobby Nic der bei Auslieferung dabei war!


----------



## knuspi (28. Juli 2011)

Mal wieder mein nicht mehr ganz so orginales XC 2009


----------



## teddy30 (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Knuspi,

ist das vorne ein 2.4 oder 2.2 FA ?

cu
Teddy


----------



## knuspi (28. Juli 2011)

Ist ein 2,25er.


----------



## thomas_127 (28. Juli 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ist ein 2,25er.



Trailstar 2011 oder noch einen älteren TNC?

Ich fahre seit kurzem den 2011er FA 2,25 anstatt des orginalen NN am Vorderrad und bin sehr angetan von der Gripverbesserung.


----------



## knuspi (28. Juli 2011)

Jo, ist der Trailstar. Hatte vorher den Performance drauf und war von dem im Gegensatz zum Nobby schon sehr angetan. Der Trailstar kommt mir nochmal eine Spur besser vor. Das bisschen mehr Gewicht nehme ich für den Grip gerne in Kauf 
Am Hinterrad wird es aber trotzdem der Nobby bleiben auf Grund des besseren Rollwiderstandes.


----------



## Jobi (28. Juli 2011)

Nexic schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei blau sind:
> 
> Lenker und Sattelstütze sind neu.
> 
> ...



Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Juli 2011)

Da isses...mein nagelneues Nerve AM!


----------



## sirios (29. Juli 2011)

schbiker schrieb:


> Da isses...mein nagelneues Nerve AM!



Gut steht es da Dein AM, und im schicken schwarz ! Ich denke wir sollten dann nächste Woche mal ne Runde zusammen drehen .

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Balu. (29. Juli 2011)

Moin,

ich hab zwar schon im Mai umgebaut, aber bisher noch keine Fotos gemacht, ich hab einfach zu wenig Zeit zum fahren ...


----------



## gremlino (29. Juli 2011)

@Balu.+Nexic: Sehr geile Torques 

Beide unterschiedlich, aber würde beide ohne Veränderung genauso fahren.


----------



## Jobi (29. Juli 2011)

schbiker schrieb:


> Da isses...mein nagelneues Nerve AM!



...aber die Pedale gehen ja mal garnicht! :kotz:

Schnell was ordentliches dran, hopp! 
Du hast Glück! Gerade kam ein Karton bei mir an, mit nagelneuen DMR Vault Pedalen in schwarz!
Für 90 Euronen sind sie Dir, oder irgendjemand anderem der sie will.

Rock on!


----------



## Jobi (29. Juli 2011)

Balu. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab zwar schon im Mai umgebaut, aber bisher noch keine Fotos gemacht, ich hab einfach zu wenig Zeit zum fahren ...



Sehr Geil! Endlich mal wieder ein ES!
Wo liegst Du beim Gewicht? Bei DER Kurbel und den Pedalen knapp über 14 Kilo oder?

Rock on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Juli 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> Gut steht es da Dein AM, und im schicken schwarz ! Ich denke wir sollten dann nächste Woche mal ne Runde zusammen drehen .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Sebastian



Danke. Hab wie gesagt ab Montag Urlaub und meine Freundin is auf Lehrgang. Hab also unbegrenzt Zeit


----------



## Balu. (29. Juli 2011)

> Sehr Geil! Endlich mal wieder ein ES!
> Wo liegst Du beim Gewicht? Bei DER Kurbel und den Pedalen knapp über 14 Kilo oder?



Das war gut geraten, trotz schwererer Laufräder und Dämpfer bin ich ohne Pedale bei 14,1kg gelandet. Mit Klickpedalen und 75mm Vorbau hab ich ein Tourensetup, mit DMR Pedalen und 60mm Vorbau kann ich bei Bedarf auch mal in den Park.


----------



## Jobi (29. Juli 2011)

Balu. schrieb:


> Das war gut geraten, trotz schwererer Laufräder und Dämpfer bin ich ohne Pedale bei 14,1kg gelandet. Mit Klickpedalen und 75mm Vorbau hab ich ein Tourensetup, mit DMR Pedalen und 60mm Vorbau kann ich bei Bedarf auch mal in den Park.



Geht doch. Meins ist 1kg schwerer, allderdings mit XT Kurbel, CB5050 Pedalen (nicht mehr lange) und ner RS Reverb.
Hab aber auch noch einiges zu ändern.

Wenn ich wieder fertig bin werd ich es mal wieder posten.

Rockt on!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2011)

dise schrieb:


>


HAMMER!!  Andere Gabel (oder zumindest schwarze Fox-Decals) und schwarzer Sattel, dann wärs perfekt.
Darf man fragen, wie du es entlackt hast und ob da ne irgendwas versiegelndes drauf ist?




RaceFace89 schrieb:


> da silvester vor der tür steht spinne ich schon an dem winterprojekt rum...rahmen schwarz elox?!
> [...]
> so ein schöner stealthbomber mit schwarzen glanz decals wär was schniekes


Mhhh... schwarz matt mit glänzenden Decals kommt schon gut, aber mMn nur mit wenigen aber knalligen Kontrast-Parts, z. B. Lenker, Naben und Pedale in Purple oder Grün  Was hältst du denn von braun elox mit grünen Parts?  Oder meine immernoch in mir schlummernde Traum-Kombi für mein Hardtail: titangrau (beim Stahl-Hardtail RAW ) + braune Elox-Parts - die sind zwar zelten und teuer (weil fast nur von Chris King zu kriegen), aber die Optik wäre 1. edel und 2. einfach nur pervers gut  Oder eben umgekehrt, also braun elox mit titangrauen Parts, einfacher zu realisieren und auch sehr fein!


----------



## der.bergsteiger (29. Juli 2011)

So, jetzt mit neuem Dämpfer.
Heute erste Fahrt und ich bin schon schwer begeistert. Klebt viel mehr am Boden und ist einfach ruhiger. 
Gewicht liegt jetzt mit 2Ply Minions bei ca. 16kg.


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juli 2011)

Grad eben dein Bild gesehn,in die werkstatt gerannt, getüftelt, und siehe da:

*DER RC2 PASST AUCH MIT AGB OBEN REIN*


----------



## sundawn77 (29. Juli 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Grad eben dein Bild gesehn,in die werkstatt gerannt, getüftelt, und siehe da:
> 
> *DER RC2 PASST AUCH MIT AGB OBEN REIN*



Hastn Rockzone? Welche Rahmen-Größe? Ist das nur ne Optiksache wie rum man den einbaut?


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juli 2011)

jop,habn Rockzone Größe M

Also ich hab mir darüber ma en bisschn Gedanken gemacht.

Vorteil: Sollte ne bessere Schmierung geben, da das öl praktsich gegen die Dichtung läuft

Nachtteil.beim "andocken" an den AGB mit der Pumpe wird dir wahrscheinlich Öl entgegen kommen


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juli 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> jop,habn Rockzone Größe M
> 
> Also ich hab mir darüber ma en bisschn Gedanken gemacht.
> 
> ...



Bei den alten Torques wurde der auch mit dem AGB nach oben eingebaut. 
Der Dhx Air ebenfalls. 
Wenn man ganz pingelig ist müsste man sagen dass dann mehr Gewicht nach oben wandert. Dafür hat die schwinge weniger Gewicht nach oben zu stemmen. Bei der video Vorstellung des norco Truax wurde das mal erklärt. 
Klingt etwas weit hergeholt, aber ok ...

Von der Optik her gefällt es mir jedenfalls besser mit dem AGB nach oben.


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juli 2011)

Um die Feder zu wechseln muss man den Dämpfer eh ganz ausbauen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juli 2011)

ja,muss komplett raus, federteller ab,feder runter,neue feder drauf,federtelle drauf,un weider einbauen,ist ganz easy.

nur beim oberen dämpferbolzen musst du aufpassen. da hat der innensechsakant zuwenig auflagefläche un dreht gerne rund, dann is das sch**ße.

Edit: ja,schwerpunkt sollte nach oben/vorne wandern.

aber die paar gramm... ^^


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Juli 2011)

Frag Canyon mal ob das Wurscht is. Wenn ja Bau ich ihn auch andersrum wieder ein.


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juli 2011)

rein objektiv gesehn, was soll sich denn groß verändern?
solang er nicht anschlägt...


----------



## dise (30. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> HAMMER!!  Andere Gabel (oder zumindest schwarze Fox-Decals) und schwarzer Sattel, dann wärs perfekt.
> Darf man fragen, wie du es entlackt hast und ob da ne irgendwas versiegelndes drauf ist?



Ich habe es entlacken lassen, soviel ich weiß wurde es chemisch entlackt. 

Einfach komplett demontiert, Lager habe ich mithilfe von Schrauben, Beilagscheiben und Gummihammer oder Schraubstock herausbekommen. 
Anschließend zum entlacker gebracht und ca. ne Woche gewartet... Gekostet hat es glaub ich so um die 70 EUR.

Es sagte zwar jeder, einschließlich Entlacker, da muss was drauf sonst altert das zu schnell und sieht extrem ******* aus, blabla... 

Hab aber trotzdem nichts drauf, is also fast komplett unbehandelt... ein Bekannter (irgendwas Dipl. Ing. Oberflächentechnik) meinte allerdings der Rahmen sei grün-chromatiert (anscheinend zur Haftvermittlung für den Lack o. ä.) und somit wäre ein gewisser Korrosionsschutz gegeben.

Sieht auf jeden Fall noch aus wie am ersten Tag und ich werde auch nix drauf machen... außer Decals 

Hab noch so ne Metallpflege hier, damit werd ichs mal ab und zu behandeln wenn ichs putze.


----------



## SeppelD (30. Juli 2011)

dise schrieb:


> Ich habe es entlacken lassen, soviel ich weiß wurde es chemisch entlackt.
> 
> Einfach komplett demontiert, Lager habe ich mithilfe von Schrauben, Beilagscheiben und Gummihammer oder Schraubstock herausbekommen.
> Anschließend zum entlacker gebracht und ca. ne Woche gewartet... Gekostet hat es glaub ich so um die 70 EUR.
> ...



Ich muss jedem und Entlacker leider Recht geben finde auch, dass sieht nicht soo super aus. Sry


----------



## Fluffi (30. Juli 2011)

Easton Lenker gegen 740 Boobar getauscht, als Vorbau einen 60ér Holzfeller draufgebaut, der Faulheit wegen einen 125 "Sattel-lift", 2,4" hinten vorne 2,6" Ardent samt Downhill-Schläuchen.
Ergebniss = 15,3 kg 
Man, ist die Karre fett geworden, so haben wir uns das beim Kauf eines ES nicht gedacht. Da muß eine Diät ran !

Wobei, fliegt jetzt durch die Kurven wie Sau


----------



## vopsi (30. Juli 2011)

die bionicon-kefü läuft mit allen 3 kettenblätter gut? ick würde bei ner diät mit dem großen kettenblatt anfangen oder brauchste dat wirklich oft?


----------



## Fluffi (30. Juli 2011)

Die kefü ist für Enduro-Einsatz optimal und da ich wegen touren auch mal das große Kettenblatt brauche, fahre ich vorne dreifach. 2x10 wäre sicher ´ne Lösung, jedoch ist der Umbau viel zu teuer.
Ich denk mal, ich bau irgendwann auf schlauchlos um. Dann komm ich wenigstens unter 15kg.


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2011)

ich bin mit meinem ES auch knapp unter 15. Aber das dann schon ohne umwerfer und 1x9...
Gewicht kann ich jetzt nur noch an den Laufrädern sparen und an den kleinteilen...
Die Sun Ringle naben sind ja fein, aber sau schwer, ich glaub da kommen demnächst hope's ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (30. Juli 2011)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Easton Lenker gegen 740 Boobar getauscht, als Vorbau einen 60ér Holzfeller draufgebaut, der Faulheit wegen einen 125 "Sattel-lift", 2,4" hinten vorne 2,6" Ardent samt Downhill-Schläuchen.
> Ergebniss = 15,3 kg
> Man, ist die Karre fett geworden, so haben wir uns das beim Kauf eines ES nicht gedacht. Da muß eine Diät ran !
> 
> Wobei, fliegt jetzt durch die Kurven wie Sau


kommst du damit gut den berg hoch?


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juli 2011)

Thema Dämpfer "falschrum" rein:

War heut ma damit unterwegs und ich muss sagen (wenn es denn keine Einbildung is...), dass der Dämpfer um einiges feienr anspricht und die Kolbenstange is jetzt auch mehr geschmiert.
Gibts dazu was neues von Canyon? Ansonsten lass ich den sorum drin


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. Juli 2011)

gehen wir mal ein paar jahre zurück


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. Juli 2011)

...wie lange hast du das Rad schon??


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. Juli 2011)

puhhh...gute frage nÃ¤chste frage,weiÃ ich schon gar nicht mehr...auf jedenfalls war es mein erstes canyon und hatte 849â¬ gekostet wenn ich mich richtig erinner,verdammt lang ists her


----------



## RMvolcano (30. Juli 2011)

Olá! Hier mei GC 7.0 im Wintereinsatz '11 (erste Ausfahrt!!) Jetzt mit Schwalbe FF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusKL (30. Juli 2011)

@RMvolcano

Welche größe hat denn dein Al 7.0?


----------



## RMvolcano (30. Juli 2011)

18,5" , also M. Waaarum?


----------



## knuspi (30. Juli 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> gehen wir mal ein paar jahre zurück



Da hab ich auch noch was 






Ist das Bike von meinem "Schwiegervater" und dürfte schon fast 30.000 km drauf haben. In zwei Wochen wird es allerdings durch ein neues Nerve XC ersetzt.


----------



## leeresblatt (30. Juli 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> jop,habn Rockzone Größe M
> 
> Also ich hab mir darüber ma en bisschn Gedanken gemacht.
> 
> ...



also das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
1. ist an den Dichtungen immer Öl, egal wie du den Dämpfer ausrichtest.
2. im Ausgleichsbehälter sollte normalerweise kein Öl drin sein


----------



## MarkusKL (31. Juli 2011)

RMvolcano schrieb:


> 18,5" , also M. Waaarum?



Wollte halt mal wissen wie ein M Rahmen auf einem "Livebild" aussieht, auf den Canyon Wallpapern kann man das ja schlecht erkennen.


----------



## Fluffi (31. Juli 2011)

reflux schrieb:


> kommst du damit gut den berg hoch?


 
gut ist ein sehr relativer Begriff 
Aber wenn Du vorne auf´s kleine schaltest, die Gabel um die 60mm absenkst und etwas mehr Zeit mitbringst als jemand mit einem 9kg hardtail, dann kommst auch oben an.


----------



## RMvolcano (31. Juli 2011)

Aha. Aber wieso? Die sehen doch in jeder Größe so aus - nur eben etwas kleiner oder größer  die Quali und die beschlagene Linse möge man mir verzeihen...

Beim Betrachten ist mir aufgefallen, dass die graue Elixir gaar nicht ranpasst...
Wäre eine weiße Juicy 5 -nur für die Optik - zu sehr downgrad


----------



## Fluffi (31. Juli 2011)

oder die weiße Elixir 5

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...eibenbremsset-weiss::25373.html?refID=froogle


edit:
sehe ich jetzt erst. Was´n das hinter deinem Ritzelpaket ?

Plastikscheiben-Alarm !


----------



## RMvolcano (31. Juli 2011)

DING DING DING - Richtig! Bleibt aber da bis es eh mal runter muss... 

Nein die juicy 5, weil die bei mir so Rad(t)los rumhängt... also keiner der mir davon abraten würde? gut...


----------



## MarkusKL (31. Juli 2011)

Naja durch die andere Sitzrohrlänge wirkt das ganze schon anders^^

Egal, am Mittwoch geht's zu Canyon....dann sehe ich alle Live.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMvolcano (31. Juli 2011)

Da wird dann wohl auch gleich eins "eingesackt"...
Maximalen Spaß!


----------



## sirios (31. Juli 2011)

So, bin heute mal durch die "Mondlandschaft" hier bei mir um die Ecke gefahren .

Motto: Irgendwo im Nirgendwo !

Enjoy


----------



## raddüdel (31. Juli 2011)

MeinTorque


----------



## woodybender (31. Juli 2011)

So, hat sich auch etwas getan, jetzt mal mit Totem, bin zur Zeit am überlegen den Roco gegen den Vivid air zu tauschen, hat jemand mit dem Rahmen Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid air.
Und ich muß sagen der Roco geht schon sehr gut, das mit dem Vivid wäre dann nur eine Fahrradtypischer Kaufrausch.


----------



## RMvolcano (31. Juli 2011)

@ sirios: wieso ist dein Bike noch so sauber???


----------



## woodybender (31. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## RMvolcano (31. Juli 2011)

Hey interessanter post!


----------



## woodybender (1. August 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Buju77 (1. August 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> So, bin heute mal durch die "Mondlandschaft" hier bei mir um die Ecke gefahren .
> 
> Motto: Irgendwo im Nirgendwo !
> 
> Enjoy



geile bilder, coole gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. August 2011)

@RMvolcano: Ich konnte nicht voll durch den Dreck heizen, kurz vorher hatte mich mein Pedal in die Wade "gebissen", die Bitch . Da musste ich etwas langsam machen. Sollte mir wohl immer was zum desinfizieren mitnehmen .

@Buju77: Ja, sieht echt cool aus da. Ich hab aber immer die Angst, dass wenn ich mich da mal buckeln sollte, mich am nächsten Tag einfach die Planierraupe oder der Radlader zuschüttet !


----------



## holger.frank (1. August 2011)

Mein Torque auf Tour letztes WE über den Runcatrail, Rheintaltrails, Glasspass und Thomülspass (Schweiz)

im Uphill setup mit MacGyver Absenkung




und dann im Downhill setup


----------



## rider_x (1. August 2011)

Sieht mit der "Absenkung" irgendwie beschnitten aus ;-)
Scheuert der Riemen arg am Lack? Hatte auch mal überlegt das zu versuchen...


----------



## sirios (1. August 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Sieht mit der "Absenkung" irgendwie beschnitten aus ;-)
> Scheuert der Riemen arg am Lack? Hatte auch mal überlegt das zu versuchen...



LOL! Ich hab grad gelesen: "Scheuert der Riemen arg am *SACK*"


----------



## holger.frank (1. August 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Sieht mit der "Absenkung" irgendwie beschnitten aus ;-)
> Scheuert der Riemen arg am Lack? Hatte auch mal überlegt das zu versuchen...


ne da scheuert nix. Die Lösung funktioniert ganz ordentlich, jedenfalls klettert das Torque damit tapfer. Ohne Absenkung hätte ich den Thömulspass geschoben, so bin ich bis auf wenige Meter, dank 20er Mountaingoat und 36 Kassette alles gefahren.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. August 2011)

Gut siehts aus...bin mal gespannt wenn ichs morgen live seh.
Aber wo warste denn da?? Wohn ja echt um die Ecke aber dieser Sandgrube bin ich noch nie begegnet.




sirios schrieb:


> So, bin heute mal durch die "Mondlandschaft" hier bei mir um die Ecke gefahren .
> 
> Motto: Irgendwo im Nirgendwo !
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (2. August 2011)

holger.frank schrieb:


> ne da scheuert nix. Die Lösung funktioniert ganz ordentlich, jedenfalls klettert das Torque damit tapfer. Ohne Absenkung hätte ich den Thömulspass geschoben, so bin ich bis auf wenige Meter, dank 20er Mountaingoat und 36 Kassette alles gefahren.



Um wieviel hast Du die Gabel so abgesenkt? Nehme an, das ist eine 180er...oder?


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2011)

die weiße lyrik da oben am strive ist einfach ein traum. Hat nicht zufällig noch jemand eine 09er coil in weiß zu liegen?


----------



## leeresblatt (3. August 2011)

holger.frank schrieb:


> Mein Torque auf Tour letztes WE über den Runcatrail, Rheintaltrails, Glasspass und Thomülspass (Schweiz)
> 
> und dann im Downhill setup



was hast du da für ein Bashguard?


----------



## holger.frank (3. August 2011)

@leeresblatt, das ist ein Selbstbau-Bash. Ich habe eine XT 36er Kettenblatt genommen. Die Zähne abgedremmelt und dann rundgefeilt. Das passt nur knapp für ein 32er Kettenblatt. Ist dafür aber billig und leicht (45g). Mir taugts  

@MacFussel, das ist eine Lyrik Solo Air 170mm. Mit Spanngurt kann ich auf bis zu 100mm absenken, je nach eingestelltem Luftdruck.


----------



## McFussel (3. August 2011)

Geiler Bashguard....  Das nenn ich kreativ!

Werd mir am besten auch noch so n kleinen Spanngurt besorgen....


----------



## stoabachersteff (3. August 2011)

...in angepasstem Gelände!


----------



## Jogi (3. August 2011)

stoabachersteff schrieb:


> ...in angepasstem Gelände!



 Gefällt mir!


----------



## gremlino (3. August 2011)

stoabachersteff schrieb:


> ...in angepasstem Gelände!


----------



## McFussel (3. August 2011)

Artgerecht!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. August 2011)

stoabachersteff schrieb:


> ...in angepasstem Gelände!



601?

Die Körperhaltung sieht aber nicht gerade entspannt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoabachersteff (3. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> 601?
> 
> Die Körperhaltung sieht aber nicht gerade entspannt aus



Nein - hier in Tirol.

Die Entspannung gabs danach auf unsrer Hittn.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. August 2011)




----------



## Doggydog187 (3. August 2011)

hier mal ein StanniAM6..


----------



## SeppelD (4. August 2011)

Törröö hier sind se: So wie Canyon sie schuf


----------



## mok2905 (4. August 2011)

Das blau ist echt der Hammer, hätte ich gern am Tork.

Sind das grüne Sixpack Icon Pedale?


----------



## nervy1962 (4. August 2011)

Hi Gemeinde,

bei einer kleinen Feierabendausfahrt entstanden die Pics meines Nerve AM 7.
Momentan letzte Evo-Stufe, soll noch ein Chris King-Steuersatz rein und die RS Reverb bzw. Blackx-Verstellstütze.

lg

Dirk


----------



## rider_x (4. August 2011)

Sehr schöne Nerve's. Alle drei Farben gefallen mir echt gut. Was mir bei manchen aber nicht gefällt ist immer diese schwarze Wippe. Bei dem goldenen passts, aber dem blauen hätte ne andere Farbe besser gestanden. Vieleicht ein Verbesserungsvorschlag für Canyon fürs nächste Jahr. Beim Torque haben sie es ja schon umgesetzt.


----------



## floggel (4. August 2011)

SeppelD schrieb:


>


Die Farbcombo von Rahmen/Pedale ist mal richtig geil.


----------



## chicken07 (5. August 2011)

Hier mal mein Grand Canyon nach der Dusche und mit neuen weißen Bracelets - fertig für den Bike-Urlaub. Bin mal gespannt, ob die danach auch noch weiß sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NUGGIZ (5. August 2011)

Hier mal mein Nerve AM 7.0 in L


----------



## Ralph1993 (5. August 2011)

Hier nochmal mein Schätzchen


----------



## SeppelD (5. August 2011)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Das blau ist echt der Hammer, hätte ich gern am Tork.
> 
> Sind das grüne Sixpack Icon Pedale?



Jarp, sind es.


----------



## philipp7586 (5. August 2011)

In Szene gesetzt...
 Welche Teile sind an diesem Fahrrad nicht mit Geld zu kaufen?


----------



## ticris (5. August 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein Schätzchen



  Ich glaube das Ding gehört nicht in den Restmüll. Kuck mal ob ein grüner Punkt drauf ist, dann gehört es in den gelben Sack.


----------



## morgulit (9. August 2011)

Mein nerve 6.0 ich liebe es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_913 (9. August 2011)

schutzblech...


----------



## morgulit (9. August 2011)

Max_913 schrieb:


> schutzblech...



Jup, hab nix gegen Dreck auf den Beinen und Jacke usw aber im Gesicht hats mich genervt  und bei dem Sommer. Bei Regen ist ja eh kein anderer außer Mtber unterwegs. Die Schutzbleche sind in 2 min ab gemacht, eine Ibus Vorn und Schnellspanner hinten cool.


----------



## vopsi (9. August 2011)

Lenker-Update.800 is schon janz schön breit.ma kieken, ob icks so lasse.


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. August 2011)

Ich hab als erstes den Sattel runtergeschmissen.
Das is ja die reinste Folter für den Ar$ch


----------



## vopsi (9. August 2011)

ach,fahre damit bisher mehr bergab als touren und zum kurzen hinsetzen reichts allemal.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2011)

@ vopsi: Immer wieder geil die braun-orangenen, gerne auch nochmal eins, wo die Farben besser rüberkommen 




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ich hab als erstes den Sattel runtergeschmissen.
> Das is ja die reinste Folter für den Ar$ch


btw: "Arsch" wird hier nicht (mehr) zensiert


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. August 2011)

Echt?  dann hät ich mir den dollar sparen können, bin eh schon pleite...

Edit: aber gut zu wissen 

 Arsch

*ausprobier*


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2011)

Hihi, er hat.... ARSCH ....gesagt 



Wird Zeit, dass meine neue Bremse kommt, damit ich hier auch mal wieder was sinnvolles posten kann


----------



## xander_v (9. August 2011)

was kommt den als bremse dran, saint?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. August 2011)

Nein, besser! 





Das Bild ist ne Montage, aber genau diese Farbkombi wirds werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (10. August 2011)

Besser  ? Avid Carbon, Code und Saint was das krasseste was ich am Bike hatte... da hat die Hope nicht mitgehalten.


----------



## Ralph1993 (10. August 2011)

schlecht is sie ja net warum, keine Saint oder Code?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. August 2011)

Ob dein 6.0 auch die Schutzbleche liebt wag ich zu bezweifeln



morgulit schrieb:


> Mein nerve 6.0 ich liebe es


----------



## motoerhead (10. August 2011)




----------



## "Joker" (10. August 2011)

Wow - auch wenn ich es hier an der Elbe nicht wirklich brauchen würde, will ich es trotzdem haben


----------



## beckeru (10. August 2011)

Hier mal mein Alpinist aus 2010






Gruß

Uli


----------



## greg12 (10. August 2011)

wie schwer ist der alpinist denn? 
zufrieden mit den ardents? geht da bergauf auch noch was??


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. August 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> schlecht is sie ja net warum, keine Saint oder Code?


Beides übertrieben für mein Fliegengewicht, beide zu schwer, Saint zu teuer, ich mag generell keine Avid Bremsen und ich mag bei beiden die Hebel nicht (da bin ich sehr wählerisch) - genug Gründe für mich


----------



## beckeru (10. August 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> wie schwer ist der alpinist denn?
> zufrieden mit den ardents? geht da bergauf auch noch was??


 

Hallo greg12,

14,5 kg. 
Mit den Ardent bin ich hoch zufrieden, guter Grip und Seitenhalt.

Für berauf gibt es leichteres, aber ich komme damit gut zurecht, fahre mit dem Ding die gleichen Touren, die ich auch mit meinem Nerve AM 8.0 fahre, da hab ich Maxxis Minions 2,35 drauf.

Gruß

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (10. August 2011)

Dann zum Vergleich mal mein Torque Alpinist 2011 mit meiner derzeitigen Tourenbereifung






Einsatzbereich sind aber technische Touren/Erstbefahrungen in den Voralpen/Alpen mit Uphills von 800-2000hm, nur sporadisch Bikepark.

Abweichend von der Serienausstattung:
- Vorbau Easton Haven 55mm (statt des 75mm beim "L"-Rahmen)
- RF SIXC Kurbel mit 22er KB
- RS Reverb (bei technischeren Hochtouren & Bikepark andere Sattelstützen)
- Selle Italia T1
- NC17 Sudpin III
- MuddyMary Trailstar & UST Minion Front 42ST
- Alternativer LRS mit ZTR Flow






Geplante Änderungen:
- Split-Second Racing Podium Pedale (flacher, breiter, leichter - leider nicht verfügbar)
- 21er Titan-Kettenblatt
- leichtere Kassette am Mavic-LRS (ist bereits von Canyon unterwegs zu mir)
- leichte Sattelstützen-Sattel-Kombi für Hochtouren mit hohem Trageanteil
- leichterer Hinterreifen/schlauchlos für Touren (event. FA Front Traistar in TLR)
- event. Avid Code (falls mich die Elixir CR einmal in Stich lassen sollten)
- event. breiterer Carbon-Lenker (jedoch Werkstoff & Breite im sehr technischen Gelände fraglich)


----------



## anulu (10. August 2011)

Schöne Torque's hier!

Hier mal mein Torque Es aus 09 im aktuellen Zustand:













Und hier noch was unangenehmes was mir nach nem kleinen Crash bei dem Schmuddelwetter passiert ist wie ich ne kleine Steinmauer runtergerutscht bin:





Was geändert wurde:
- Elixir gegen Saint getauscht. Wow krasse Steigerung!
- Diverse Reifentäusche
- 3tes Kettenblat runter und Bash+Führung drauf
- Sattelstütze die mir iwie echt zu schwer is
- Easton Havoc Lenker - geil breit und leicht

Änderungen die noch kommen sollen:
- Vorderreifen rumexperimentieren... Der Minion geht echt gut aber ich war mit meinem Highroller in 42a mehr zufrieden den gibt es jedoch nicht mehr und den Minion gibts nich in 42a in 2,5 mit Schlauch.
- Vllt. wieder einen Luftdämpfer, Evolver so wies immoment aussieht.
- Übern Wintern ne 66 Rc3 Ti (des Lenkwinkel wegen un weil mich die Talas aufregt)
- Neuer Laufradsatz <2kg. Hat den Originalen mal jmd. gewogen?
- Fox-Dämpfer muss zum Service
- anderer Sattel, der is doch schon gut durchgesessen
- Lenkerband als Strebenschutz anstatt diesen schnell durchgeroppten Überzügen (jmd. ne gute günstige Bezugsquelle)

So weit bin ich zurzeit zufrieden geht wie sau das Teil 

Edit sagt: Sry für die Qualität... entweder is unsre Kamera so schlecht oder ich einfach ein total schlechter Fotograf


----------



## T!ll (10. August 2011)

Eine Seite voller schicker Torques! 





Was noch verändert wird:

-Ardent oder Minion fürs HR, wenn der Albert runter ist (geht leider erstaunlich schnell...) 
-neue Bremse, wahrscheinlich Code R
-breiterer Lenker...aber was für einen?? anulu, wie breit ist dein Easton?
-Sattel, der alte löst sich langsam auf

Ansonsten macht das Bike einfach nur ne Menge Spaß


----------



## RolfK (10. August 2011)

Der Easton Havoc ist 750mm

Echt schicke Teile hier. Meins ist immer noch gleich, nix neues dran.....


----------



## monkey10 (10. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Änderungen die noch kommen sollen:
> - Vorderreifen rumexperimentieren... Der Minion geht echt gut aber ich war mit meinem Highroller in 42a mehr zufrieden den gibt es jedoch nicht mehr und den Minion gibts nich in 42a in 2,5 mit Schlauch.



Den Minion und Highroller gibts natürlich in 42a - zumindest in UST od. 2-ply. Oder trauerst du den leichten 1-ply-Versionen von Maxxis in 2,5" nach? Wenn dem so ist, gibts zumindest einen Minion Front 2,5 3C. Den würde ich als leichtere Alternative am VR in Betracht ziehen.

Interessanter Aufbau jedenfalls


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Übern Wintern ne 66 Rc3 Ti (des Lenkwinkel wegen un weil mich die Talas aufregt)


Ui, dickes Teil! Wird heftig zum touren...! Aber bergabtechnisch sowie optisch in dem Rad sicher ne Wucht 
BTW: was macht die Talas denn bzw. was nicht? Vielleicht kann ihr ja geholfen werden. Wobei das die Sache mit dem LW nicht ändert...




anulu schrieb:


> Lenkerband als Strebenschutz anstatt diesen schnell *durchgeroppten* Überzügen (jmd. ne gute günstige Bezugsquelle)


Glaabsch du im Ernscht, dass des do änner verschdeht?? 
Zur Frage: ich hab mein letztes bei CRC bestellt, hab aber auch schonmal im Laden (Velo, LD) billiges und gutes gekauft, als sie altes abverkauft haben. Uffbasse: nämm was aus Kork! Des gschaimte Plaschdichzeich verroppts der glei werre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (10. August 2011)

Jub is 750mm

@T!ll: Das auch der Minion F nehm ich an?!


----------



## anulu (10. August 2011)

@monkey 10 :  Ja ich fahr die 1-Ply Version! Hat mir beim Minion wie beim Highroller bis jetz immer gereicht mit vllt. 1-2 Platten im Jahr. Die 2-ply Version is halt Sack schwer.
Fährst du die in 2-ply zum Freeride-Touren? 42a war halt echt genial und das 3c is mir zu teuer!

@Smubob: Klar verstähnse des  
Zur Gabel: Ja wird heftig (muss auch noch sparen  )... würd mir auch gern deine Lösung ans Bike bauen jedoch wird das wahrscheinlich teurer, wenn auch wesentlich leichter und mir insgesamt iwie zu Umständlich! Muss ich mir die neue Lyrik Coil kaufen und en altes Casting von 09... Es fehlt halt einfach die absenkbare 180er 66. Absenkung auf 150-160mm reicht schon benutz das Talas-System auch nie!  

An der Talas stört mich hauptsächlich dasses ne Luftgabel is  Naja dieses durchsacken an steilen Stellen und beim starken Bremsen nervt mich. Hab mich aber ganz gut dran gewöhnt un komm auch super klar damit nur an hohen Kanten hat man oftmals dieses Überschlagsgefühl. Hoffe das mit ner Stahlfeder anders ist. Man könnte es über die Lowspeed regeln doch dann wird mir die Gabel wieder zu unsensibel. Habe bisher auch nur 1-mal den gesamten Federweg genutzt nach einer ver*** Landung ansonsten immer 3cm frei.
Das Ansprechverhalten hab ich gut in den Griff bekommen mit regelmäßigem Öl-Service und entsprechend wenig Luftdruck.
Deine Version mit der Lyrik ist halt einfach ein Traum! Kannst mir ja eine Bauen  Wohnen ja nich allzuweit ausnander 

Lenkerband aus Kork?! Dodefu habsch bis jetz a noch nix ghört. Naja ma lärnt nie aus un märci fer de Tipp 

Ui Edit sachd: Sry fer Doppelgeposte


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> @Smubob: Klar verstähnse des


Dein Wort in der Hochdeutschen Ohr 




anulu schrieb:


> würd mir auch gern deine Lösung ans Bike bauen jedoch wird das wahrscheinlich teurer, wenn auch wesentlich leichter und mir insgesamt iwie zu Umständlich! Muss ich mir die neue Lyrik Coil kaufen und en altes Casting von 09....
> [...]
> Deine Version mit der Lyrik ist halt einfach ein Traum! Kannst mir ja eine Bauen  Wohnen ja nich allzuweit ausnander


Also eine Coil DH kostet knapp über 600, dann noch die passende U-Turn Feder, die Hülse - und was das Casting angeht, würde ich dir den Tipp geben, eine 160er Domain zu kaufen und die Castings zu tauschen, die Domain kannst danach wieder verticken und fertig  Lyrik Decals (wenn gewünscht) sind ja kein Problem. Kann dir beim Umbau auch gern helfen, Prüfungen sind ja dann irgendwann auch mal gelaufen - hoffentlich  Können ja auch einfach irgendwann mal im Wald drüber schwafeln 




anulu schrieb:


> Lenkerband aus Kork?! Dodefu habsch bis jetz a noch nix ghört. Naja ma lärnt nie aus un märci fer de Tipp


Ich hatte mal besagten Schaum-Rotz, war nach ein paar Wochen fertig...


----------



## Ralph1993 (10. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Schöne Torque's hier!
> 
> Hier mal mein Torque Es aus 09 im aktuellen Zustand:
> 
> ...




haste die kratzer (sehen ja ganz schön tief aus) mitm 1200 papier abgeschliffen? wenn nicht dann mach da schnellst möglich... sonst zerfetzt es dir die dichtungen und es kommt sau viel dreck in die gabel


----------



## monkey10 (10. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> @monkey 10 :  Ja ich fahr die 1-Ply Version! Hat mir beim Minion wie beim Highroller bis jetz immer gereicht mit vllt. 1-2 Platten im Jahr. Die 2-ply Version is halt Sack schwer.
> Fährst du die in 2-ply zum Freeride-Touren? 42a war halt echt genial und das 3c is mir zu teuer!



Hab den 2-ply schon vor Jahren am Trailbike gehabt und ihn damals schon genial gefunden. Jetzt hab ich den UST-Minion in 42ST am VR, da ich unbedingt mal schlauchlos/UST probieren wollte - und der Grip der neuen Trailstar-Mischung auf der Muddy Mary leider nicht an die Goey-Gluey-Mischung beim Vertriden rankommt

Verglichen zur MM mit normalen Schläuchen ist das Gewicht des Minion auch nur ein wenig höher. Bremsgrip und Spurverhalten im losen Schotter ist aber deutlich besser. Die Leistung ist sogar während eines Gewitters in den Alpen auf Steinplatten und Wurzeln überraschend gut gewesen. Einziger Schwachpunkt ist lehmiger Boden/zäher Schlamm. Dann geht das Profil zu und der Reifen rutscht und bricht leicht aus.

Hab ihn jedenfalls seit mehr als 30.000 Hm am VR, davon bin ich ca. die Hälfte hochgetreten und will die Performance nicht missen. Falls der 1-ply eine ähnliche Performance dem UST od. 2-ply haben sollte, sowie die Karkasse steif genug, dann würde ich auch den höheren Preis in kauf nehmen.

Am HR merkt man eher das Gewicht und den Rollwiderstand. Da mich der Fatal Bert in der PaceStar-Mischung aber dermaßen enttäuscht hat (Durchschläge, -stiche und bricht zu leicht und unkontrolliert beim Vertriden aus) musste die MM ans HR.

Werd jetzt demnächst den FA Front Trailstar tubeless am HR testen. Falls ich den dicht bekomme und Bremsgrip/Pannenschutz dann ausreichend sind, wird dieser bei nächsten alpinen Touren eingesetzt.


----------



## anulu (10. August 2011)

@Smubob:
Von mir aus kömmer gern ma im Wald drüwer reden ne kleine Tour oda sowas  
Hab in 2 Wochen Prüfung und dann den kompletten September frei. Mh... dann könnt ich auch mal deine Lyrik testen  ! Nach deiner Auflistung kommt das wohl günstiger bzw. gleich teuer hin und ich hätte was leichtes mit Absenkung! Das mit der Domain hab ich mir auch schon überlegt gehabt nur iwie nie auf den Gedanken gekommen die als Ganze wieder zu verscherbeln. Danke für den Tipp!

So Korkzeich werd ich mer wohl dannemol bstelle!

@Ralph: Ja hab das abgeschliffen ist auch einigermaßen glatt... steht nix über. Aber die tiefen Riefen bekommt man ja nicht eifnach so raus. Die dürften aber nicht alzuviel machen oder?! Wollte da auch nicht zuviel abschleifen... Das Bild ist noch VOR dem Abschleifen stell heut Abend mal noch eins nach dem Schleifen im jetzigen Zustand rein!

@Monkey: Die MM will ich garnicht fahren da ich bis jezt keinen guten Reifen von Schwalbe VORNE gefahren bin und die Testrunde bei nem Kollegen mir auch nicht zugesagt hat! 
Zum 1-Ply Minion sinds laut Silberfische allein schon 335g... naja vllt. hol ich ihn mir auch noch in 2-Ply. In 60a geht er ja auch echt gut nur an Wurzeln und schrägen Steinen wünsch ich mir meinen Highroller zurück da ich wie gesagt mit Durchschlägen vorne so gut wie keine Probleme hatte bisher. Hinten taugt der Ardent wunderbar übrigens! Scheint mir doch stabiler zu sein wie der Fat Albert Front den ich vorher dran hatte und der Grip ist um einiges besser mMn.


----------



## Ralph1993 (10. August 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Beides Ã¼bertrieben fÃ¼r mein Fliegengewicht, beide zu schwer, Saint zu teuer, ich mag generell keine Avid Bremsen und ich mag bei beiden die Hebel nicht (da bin ich sehr wÃ¤hlerisch) - genug GrÃ¼nde fÃ¼r mich



ja ok, das ist natÃ¼rlich ein grund,also wenn du wirklich so leicht bist passts ja 

ich wiege halt mal gute 88kg mit voller Bikepark Kleidung.

ich muss aber sagen das die bremshebel von der Avid Code 2011 ziemlich gleich sind, wie die von Hope. Ziemlich gleich... ja ich bin auch nicht so ein Avid-Fanboy, aber sie waren halt nun mal an meinem Frx ltd dran. Ich muss sagen die 2011 sind richtig gut, Ã¼ber die 2010 hÃ¶rt man ja nur schlechtes :/ ich weiÃ auch net wie das die firmen immer schaffen, das sie einen guten jahrgang haben und einen schlechten. Wie z.b. bei SRAM -> Rock Shox -> Boxxer... welche JahrgÃ¤nge waren das nochmal?!?! XD (war das nicht mit den Steckachsen problemen.)

preislich sind Avid Code .11 und Saint ziemlich gleich +/-15â¬ ?


----------



## Keks_nascher (10. August 2011)

Heute gekommen. GC AL 6.0 Größe M. Alles einwandfrei. Ich wurde nicht enttäuscht 

Die Links für größere Bilder sind unter den kleineren (Zum Anklicken) !




http://www.abload.de/img/p104014498ig.jpg





http://www.abload.de/img/p1040142pk96.jpg





http://www.abload.de/img/p1040143z8y9.jpg


----------



## Ralph1993 (10. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> 
> @Ralph: Ja hab das abgeschliffen ist auch einigermaÃen glatt... steht nix Ã¼ber. Aber die tiefen Riefen bekommt man ja nicht eifnach so raus. Die dÃ¼rften aber nicht alzuviel machen oder?! Wollte da auch nicht zuviel abschleifen... Das Bild ist noch VOR dem Abschleifen stell heut Abend mal noch eins nach dem Schleifen im jetzigen Zustand rein!



ja ok dann passts... ja die tiefen RieÃe sind ******* :/ da musste halt echt einfach nach jeder ausfahrt oder matschigen fahrt einfach mitm lappen rÃ¼ber.. das bloÃ net zu viel rein kommt... man denk zwar immer ja.. die kleinen rieÃe, werden schon nichts machen... falsch gedacht man glaubt gar net viel dreck da rein geht :O !!!

zum glÃ¼ck sind sie bei dir recht weit oben... wÃ¤ren die weiter unten wÃ¼rden die ja eig. bei jedem einfedern die dichtungen berÃ¼hren das wÃ¤re dann *******...

Du kannst die Gabel ja iwann mal zum service schicken und noch neue Standrohre dazu buchen, vlt . Kashima Standrohre  ? wenn du 409â¬ Ã¼brig hast 

ich habe auch paar mini kratzer in meiner Fox40 da war es aber zum glÃ¼ck net so schlimm. Ich konnte es so gut abschleifen, das man beim drÃ¼ber rubbeln nichts mehr gespÃ¼rt hat  

verdammte kacke warum wird $cheiÃe dauernt zensiert   ?!


----------



## sundawn77 (10. August 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


>



ist das vorne ein 2.5er Minion??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philipp7586 (10. August 2011)

Um auf das Reifenthema auf zu springen, ich fahre mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic downhill.
Geht Einwandfrei und ist leicht. Ich war letztes WE in Winterberg und hatte keine Probleme.
Nicht so viel nachdenken....FAHREN!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. August 2011)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Um auf das Reifenthema auf zu springen, ich fahre mit Schwalbe Nobby Nic downhill.
> Geht Einwandfrei und ist leicht. Ich war letztes WE in Winterberg und hatte keine Probleme.
> Nicht so viel nachdenken....FAHREN!



Wieviel Bar fährst du?

Downhill /= Forstweg mit Vmax runter


----------



## philipp7586 (10. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wieviel Bar fährst du?
> 
> Downhill /= Forstweg mit Vmax runter



Ich fahre seit nun mehr über 10 Jahre Bikepark.
Da geht schon etwas mehr als nur Forstweg mit Vmax.
Wie gesagt, die NobbyNic's bin ich in Winterberg gefahren.
2.2 bar.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. August 2011)

philipp7586 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit nun mehr über 10 Jahre Bikepark.
> Da geht schon etwas mehr als nur Forstweg mit Vmax.
> Wie gesagt, die NobbyNic's bin ich in Winterberg gefahren.
> 2.2 bar.



Ich kenne den Downhill in Winterberg nicht. Eine Abfahrt mit 2,2 bar würden die Nobby Nics auf der DH Strecke in Braunlage auf jeden Fall nicht überleben - angemessenes Tempo vorausgesetzt 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## philipp7586 (10. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Downhill in Winterberg nicht. Eine Abfahrt mit 2,2 bar würden die Nobby Nics auf der DH Strecke in Braunlage auf jeden Fall nicht überleben - angemessenes Tempo vorausgesetzt
> 
> Grüße
> Kalle



Haben sie aber.
Und es gab deutlich langsamere Fahrer


----------



## christophersch (10. August 2011)

ich war letztes Jahr auch mit nem Nobby Nic in Hahnenklee! Sonst bin ich dort immer Muddy Mary gefahren...in gleichem Tempo.
Aber naja. wenn ich zu dem Zeitpunkt besser gewesen wäre, hätten sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht lange gehalten..


----------



## gremlino (10. August 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> verdammte kacke warum wird $cheiße dauernt zensiert   ?!



weil ARSCH nicht mehr zensiert wird


----------



## anulu (10. August 2011)

Ralph1993 schrieb:


> ja ok dann passts... ja die tiefen RieÃe sind ******* :/ da musste halt echt einfach nach jeder ausfahrt oder matschigen fahrt einfach mitm lappen rÃ¼ber.. das bloÃ net zu viel rein kommt... man denk zwar immer ja.. die kleinen rieÃe, werden schon nichts machen... falsch gedacht man glaubt gar net viel dreck da rein geht :O !!!
> 
> zum glÃ¼ck sind sie bei dir recht weit oben... wÃ¤ren die weiter unten wÃ¼rden die ja eig. bei jedem einfedern die dichtungen berÃ¼hren das wÃ¤re dann *******...
> 
> ...



Naja geh eh nach jeder Fahrt Ã¼ber die Standrohre un mach bissl Ãl drauf! Sonst lÃ¤uft die Talas iwann nich mehr so toll 
Naja zum Service schigg ich die nich das kostet ja en Haufn geld un mein DÃ¤mpfer muss erstmal da hin (Luft drin) und wie du gesagt hast sind ja sehr weit oben. Soweit federt die Gabel nich allzu oft ein (nur bei Drops). Werd mir noch 1200 Papier holen und bissl besser drÃ¼berschleife vllt. bekomm ichs nomma bissl glatter (2 Jahre kein Kratzer drin un nun das!).
Soll ja eh bald ne neue Gabel reinkommen... vllt. doch ne Lyrik 

Naja Reifen is halt PersonenabhÃ¤ngig! Heut im trockenen mal den Minion richtig getestet... der geht echt gut ab! Nobby Nic is bei mir nach einer Fahrt runtergeflogen... das Einzige was der kann is gut rollen! Bremsgrip und Seitenhalt finde ich sehr schlecht. Naja aba vllt. kann ich ja einfach nich fahrn 

Edit sagt: ********  Arsch funzt


----------



## Ralph1993 (12. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Naja geh eh nach jeder Fahrt über die Standrohre un mach bissl Öl drauf! Sonst läuft die Talas iwann nich mehr so toll
> Naja zum Service schigg ich die nich das kostet ja en Haufn geld un mein Dämpfer muss erstmal da hin (Luft drin) und wie du gesagt hast sind ja sehr weit oben. Soweit federt die Gabel nich allzu oft ein (nur bei Drops). Werd mir noch 1200 Papier holen und bissl besser drüberschleife vllt. bekomm ichs nomma bissl glatter (2 Jahre kein Kratzer drin un nun das!).
> Soll ja eh bald ne neue Gabel reinkommen... vllt. doch ne Lyrik
> 
> ...



bei mir war die Fox40 grade mal 2monate alt.. -.- und kratzer drin
das 1200 papier bekommts echt gut raus... kannst dich aber auf 5-10min. schleifen einstellen. Und schleif immer in einfederungsrichtung.. also entweder nach oben oder unten... niemals nach links oder rechts. das beste wird von oben nach unten sein und geht auch am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (12. August 2011)

Joup merci für den Tipp werd mal noch bissl schleifen 

Das natürlich total ärgerlich nach 2 Monaten ....

Wenns heit Mittag nich regnet nehm ich ma die Kamera mit aufn Trail ma schaun ob was bei raus kommt


----------



## bloodyludy (12. August 2011)

Mit meinem Strive auf Tour in Schladming, Österreich.





Ein geniales Tourenrad...man gewinnt zwar keinen Marathon, aber umso mehr Fahrspaß.


----------



## RolfK (12. August 2011)

Wo warst du denn unterwegs? Wir fahren am 21.8. nach Leogang - Sallbach/Hinterglemm. Freu mich schon riesig


----------



## Fluffi (13. August 2011)

Viel Spaß da und lasst Euch bloß den Bergstadl-trail nicht entgehen 
Eng, verblockt, steil und teilweise zugewachsen, aber eine wohltat nach den ganzen "gebauten" Strecken.


----------



## Deleted176859 (13. August 2011)

bloodyludy schrieb:


> Mit meinem Strive auf Tour in Schladming, Österreich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Welche Rahmengröße ist das ??? M oder L ???


----------



## bloodyludy (14. August 2011)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist das ??? M oder L ???



Meins ist ein "M"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus84 (14. August 2011)

Meins...


----------



## xTr3Me (14. August 2011)

Ist das Vertride oder? Geiles Teil, Traumrad. Welche Rahmengröße ist  das? Mich würde mal interessieren ob ich da bei Rahmengröße M bei ner  86er Schrittlänge ne Sattelüberhöhung habe.


----------



## T!ll (14. August 2011)

Hab auch M bei 87er SL, 400er Stütze ist dann genau auf Maximum draußen bergauf ;-)


----------



## markus84 (14. August 2011)

Jap, is ein Vertride in Größe "M".

Ich bin 1,83 m groß und hab ne SL von ca. 86 cm.

Auf dem Bild sollte man die Sattelüberhöhung besser erkennen.


----------



## xTr3Me (14. August 2011)

Hmm schaut schon nach 2-3cm aus. Wie beim Nerve AM. Hab nen Lenker mit 39mm Rise montiert, jetzt passts. Das wollte ich mir beim Torque eigentlich ersparen


----------



## engelbasser (15. August 2011)

Seit Samstag wohnt bei mir ein neues Bike  Abgeholt direkt bei Canyon

Schnelles Handyfoto vom XC 6.0


----------



## whurr (15. August 2011)




----------



## McFussel (15. August 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist das Vertride oder? Geiles Teil, Traumrad. Welche Rahmengröße ist  das? Mich würde mal interessieren ob ich da bei Rahmengröße M bei ner  86er Schrittlänge ne Sattelüberhöhung habe.




Ich kann Dir sagen: HAST DU!    Is wirklich ne Bombe das Teil!


----------



## sundawn77 (15. August 2011)

whurr schrieb:


>



Welche Größe ist der ardent hinten? 2,4 oder 2,6 ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> Von mir aus kömmer gern ma im Wald drüwer reden ne kleine Tour oda sowas
> Hab in 2 Wochen Prüfung und dann den kompletten September frei. Mh... dann könnt ich auch mal deine Lyrik testen  !


Machen wir! Ich habe Ende August und Ende Sptember je eine mündliche Prüfung, wenn ich die erste rum hab, geht auf jeden Fall was 




Ralph1993 schrieb:


> ich muss aber sagen das die bremshebel von der Avid Code 2011 ziemlich gleich sind, wie die von Hope.


Naja, sie sind zwar besser als die alten, aber (für meine Fingerchen!) immernoch nicht wirklich gut - und schon gar nicht vergleichbar mit den Hope Tech  die sind für mich genau das, was ich als pefekten Hebel bezeichnen würde 




Ralph1993 schrieb:


> preislich sind Avid Code .11 und Saint ziemlich gleich +/-15 ?


Stimmt, ich dachte die Code wäre billiger. Dann trifft's auf beide zu: für so ne Brot & Butter Bremse gebe ich nicht so viel Geld aus  (steinige mich dafür wer will) Die Hope ist da in Sachen Verarbeitung und Anfassqualität eine ganz andere Welt. Wenn die endlich mal da und umgebaut und montiert ist, gibt's neue Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. August 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir sagen: HAST DU!    Is wirklich ne Bombe das Teil!



Schaaade. Ist mir eben zu unbequem. Naja wofür gibts Lenker mit ordentlich Rise. Schauen zwar bescheiden aus, aber bequem sind sie


----------



## _Goliath_ (15. August 2011)

Hier mal mein bike


----------



## whurr (15. August 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Welche Größe ist der ardent hinten? 2,4 oder 2,6 ?



2,4 und vorne ein 2,35 Muddy Marry


----------



## sundawn77 (15. August 2011)

whurr schrieb:


> 2,4 und vorne ein 2,35 Muddy Marry



der Ardent sieht so voluminös aus gegen den MM, hätte jetzt gedacht es wäre ein 2,6er ...


----------



## Battler (15. August 2011)

Habs seit vorgestern.


----------



## Stefan_78 (15. August 2011)

schick! 
bitte noch ein paar Bilder 

danke


----------



## Battler (15. August 2011)

Danke. 

Weitere Fotos kann ich gerne morgen machen.
Wenn Du bestimmte Detailfotos sehen willst, kannst Du diese gerne jetzt anmelden.


----------



## Jobi (15. August 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde! Hab ein kleines Update!
Neuer 785er Race Face Atlas FR Lenker uns geil güldene Pedale
von Superstar Components. Top Grip!


----------



## sirios (15. August 2011)

guten Abend!

Hab heute mit dem Strive ne Tour durch die Heimat gemacht. Muss echt sagen, dass es mit dem Bike total Laune macht Höhenmeter zu fressen ! Aber Sahne ist danach natürlich die Abfahrt und da haben sich sogar Leute die Mühe gemacht und drei schicke Kicker gebaut bevor der fies verblockte Trail angefangen hat . Alles in allem: Super Tour, Super Bike und mir tut alles weh !!!

Hier die Bilder dazu:

1. Saarschleife Aussichtspunkt "Cloef"










2. Cloef von unten (roter Kasten)





Also die Kiste ist wirklich uphill tauglich, wenn auch nicht so schnell wie ne XC Rennfeile aber die hab ich auf der Abfahrt wieder eingesammelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (15. August 2011)

sirios schrieb:


> guten Abend!
> 
> Hab heute mit dem Strive ne Tour durch die Heimat gemacht. Muss echt sagen, dass es mit dem Bike total Laune macht Höhenmeter zu fressen ! Aber Sahne ist danach natürlich die Abfahrt und da haben sich sogar Leute die Mühe gemacht und drei schicke Kicker gebaut bevor der fies verblockte Trail angefangen hat . Alles in allem: Super Tour, Super Bike und mir tut alles weh !!!
> 
> ...



Ein herrliches Panorama...!!!


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. August 2011)

Hi,ja amch mal bitte eins von der Seite in der Sonne..dachte die Farbe MAMBA GREEN wäre mehr ins Neon rein!?

danke


----------



## SeppelD (16. August 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde! Hab ein kleines Update!
> Neuer 785er Race Face Atlas FR Lenker uns geil güldene Pedale
> von Superstar Components. Top Grip!



Ja,ja, die schönen Superstar Pedale.


----------



## Jobi (16. August 2011)

SeppelD schrieb:


> Ja,ja, die schönen Superstar Pedale.



Und die sind sowas von geil!!! 
Da hab ich schon ein ganzes Jahr nach gesucht.
Denn lass ich mir im Winter noch die Kurbel schwarz eloxieren,
da kommen die sicher noch geiler rüber.
Danke nochmal für den Tip!

Rockt on!


----------



## SeppelD (16. August 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Und die sind sowas von geil!!!
> Da hab ich schon ein ganzes Jahr nach gesucht.
> Denn lass ich mir im Winter noch die Kurbel schwarz eloxieren,
> da kommen die sicher noch geiler rüber.
> ...



Gerne, freut mich. Sehen aber auch echt geil an deinem Bike aus.
"Schwingerö"


----------



## Samwise (16. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battler (16. August 2011)

Die Allgäuer Alpen sind echt klasse, ums Bike einzufahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (nähe Oberstdorf, keine Bilder vom technischen Abschnitt).


----------



## Samwise (16. August 2011)

Da war ich heute auch. Nur auf der Kanzelwand mit Völkerwanderung.


----------



## Schulle (16. August 2011)

@Battler
Bike und Rucksäckl in einer Farbe. Beides ist Very nice


----------



## ProjektT (17. August 2011)

Auf dem Foto sieht die Farbe genial aus - endlich mal etwas mehr Farbe im einheitsschwarz!

Nachteil der Lackierung - ich habe schon diverse Steinschläge am hinteren Rahmendreieck (vor allem die Brücke zwischen den Sitzstreben über dem Hinterreifen) - Ich würde zumindest dort eine dünne Klarsichtfolie anbringen - das Mamba green bekommst Du bestimmt nicht als Lackstift 

Greetz


----------



## Deleted 169926 (17. August 2011)

@Battler wie kommst du mit den XT-Trail Pedalen zurecht? Ich würde mir die gern als nachfolger holen. Steht man eingeklickt auch trotzdem sicherer auf dem Käfig? Ich habe bisher nur "reine" klicker ohne Käfig und habe auf schwierigen Abfahrten manchmal ein unsicheres Wackel gefühl in de Beine. (Nein ich wechsel nicht auf Plattform.)

VG


----------



## Matzell (17. August 2011)

jemand interesse hier dran ? 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/407290 
1er verfügbar


----------



## ChrizZZz (18. August 2011)

Steht nun leider zum Verkauf in Teilen 
7,9kg und viele gesonderte Kleinteile... viel zu schade. Aber wird wohl einem RR weichen.
2 Hardtails machen keinen Sinn.


----------



## erkan1984 (18. August 2011)

ahhh, kaum fertig und du verscherbelst es schon wieder...


----------



## bloodyludy (18. August 2011)

RaveDave schrieb:


> @Battler wie kommst du mit den XT-Trail Pedalen zurecht? Ich würde mir die gern als nachfolger holen. Steht man eingeklickt auch trotzdem sicherer auf dem Käfig? Ich habe bisher nur "reine" klicker ohne Käfig und habe auf schwierigen Abfahrten manchmal ein unsicheres Wackel gefühl in de Beine.
> VG



Ich kann nur von den XTR Trail berichten (ziemlich identisch mit den XT):
-Es ist und bleibt ein Klicki!
-Man steht auf einem winzigen eggbeater order 10 Jahre altem Ritchey WCS ausgeklickt genauso "sicher"
-wenn es mal wo "angeht", dann hilft der Käfig ziemlich wenig, da es meist den Klick-Mechabnismus erwischt.
-einziger Vorteil ist, das man leichter in den Klick-Mechanismus reinfindet, da man fast blind immer trifft. Da hilft z.B. der Käfig, das Pedal in die richtige Lage zu drehen.

Wenn man auch ausgeklickt "fahren" will, darauf achten, dass der Cleat im Schuh versenkt ist. Dann findet man bei glatter Sohle im Cleat-Bereich zumindest etwas Halt.


----------



## knuspi (18. August 2011)

Mal wieder mein 2009er XC. Neu in diesem Jahr:

Syntace P6: Lässt sich super an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen und schaut dazu noch schick aus.
Fizik Aliante Versus: Mein mittlerweile dritter Sattel am XC, und endlich bin ich zufrieden. Ich habe ihn auf Grund vieler positiver Meinungen im Forum gekauft und habs nicht bereut. Habe mich von Anfang an darauf wohl gefühlt.
Syntace Vector 7075: Phantastisch! Mit meinem Deus XC davor kam ich irgendwie nicht so recht klar. Der Syntace hat eine 12° Kröpfung. Einfach genial, damit zu fahren. Und 4 cm breiter als der Deus XC ist er auch noch. Und optisch wie mMn alle Syntace-Parts eine Augenweide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knackundback (18. August 2011)

Moin...
Zum Glück noch trocken zuhause angekommen vor dem Weltuntergang...

Hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem neuen schätzchen...



Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrizZZz (18. August 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ahhh, kaum fertig und du verscherbelst es schon wieder...



Fertig hin oder her... habe das Interesse verloren und zudem macht das Zweite Bike leider genauso viel Spass 

Steht einfach zu viel Geld rum. Die Hälfte wird in nen RR gesteckt.


----------



## erkan1984 (19. August 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Fertig hin oder her... habe das Interesse verloren und zudem macht das Zweite Bike leider genauso viel Spass
> 
> Steht einfach zu viel Geld rum. Die Hälfte wird in nen RR gesteckt.



das klingt sehr nach Vernunft, eine Eigenschaft, die ich mir auch mal zulegen sollte...


----------



## nervy1962 (21. August 2011)

Heute morgen auf einer "vor-dem-Frühstück-Tour" durchs Ofterdinger Obstwiesenland.

lg
Dirk


----------



## knuspi (21. August 2011)

Nicht viel los hier momentan  dann halt heut nochmal ich. Bild ist von heute am Dornig.






Waren später noch an der ein Stück weiter an der hohen Metze. Dort kam eine größere Gruppe vorbei mit zwei Canyons. Zufällig auch hier?


----------



## Stefan_78 (22. August 2011)

kleiner ausflug nach Willingen ...zum Glück mit den richtigen Reifen 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## rider_x (22. August 2011)

Das Torque eignet sich auch prima für die Eisdiele


----------



## sirios (22. August 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Das Torque eignet sich auch prima für die Eisdiele



... Poser


----------



## Brinsen (23. August 2011)

Passend zu den Stühlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knackundback (23. August 2011)

Haste dir aber nen schlechten Tag zum posen in Werden ausgesucht... 
Is ja nix los da... ;-)

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex-F (23. August 2011)

Is Kettwig, da is NIE was los.


----------



## knackundback (23. August 2011)

Kettwig...klar! Hatte ich auch gemeint...

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andi76 (23. August 2011)

Mein Canyon im richtigem Umfeld, ganz nach dem Namen...


----------



## sirios (23. August 2011)

Servus!

Da heute  praktisch mein letzter Tag Urlaub war musste ich nochmal raus. Auch wenn jeder hier meinte: bei 33 °C? Du bist bekloppt !
Tatsächlich war ich auch der einzige Geisteskranke bei uns im Wald. Abgesehen von einem fitten Rentner mit nem Hardtail, der mich bergauf ziemlich alt aussehen lies, hab ich heut keine Biker im Wald getroffen .

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen vom Mondfelsen auf dem Litermont, ich fands klasse heute, nur der Trail, das Strive und ich !


----------



## rider_x (23. August 2011)

Schöne Ecke haste da zum fahren. Temperatur ist mir meist auch egal. Hauptsache im Sattel und nen schönen Trail rocken  !



Alex-F schrieb:


> Is Kettwig, da is NIE was los.



Ja neh is klar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Brinsen schrieb:


> Passend zu den Stühlen



Dachte ich mir auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






sirios schrieb:


> ... Poser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (23. August 2011)

sry Doppelpost


----------



## sirios (23. August 2011)

@rider_x: Übrigens meine Geheimwaffe heute bei dem Wetter, ein nasses Kopftuch unter den Helm anziehen. Denn auf dem Weg in den Wald gab es nicht viel Schatten und es ist ganz gut wenn man nen kühlen Kopf hat


----------



## JackasS_ (24. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte eine Frage.
Ich hab jetzt ein Stitched und brauch ne neue Sattelstütze.
Und wenn der Stitched das Klemmmaße von 31,8mm hat, muss die Sattelstütze dann nicht kleiner sein (z.B. 31,4mm) oder passt 31,8mm dann?

Ich bitte um antwort da ich sehr bald wieder raus riden gehen will 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Brinsen (24. August 2011)

das passt natürlihc sehr gut in die Galerie.....


----------



## ticris (24. August 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> das passt natürlihc sehr gut in die Galerie.....



Abslout. Wenigstens hat JackasS_ sich einen passenden Benutzernamen ausgesucht. 

@ JackasS_, wenn du eine 31,8mm Klemmung hast sollte wohl auch eine 31,8mm Sattelstütze passen, oder?


----------



## faktotum (25. August 2011)

*Ein seltenes Spectral in freier Wildbahn*


----------



## Harzerbergziege (26. August 2011)

faktotum schrieb:


> *Ein seltenes Spectral in freier Wildbahn*



Sieht fast so aus wie dass vom Alpenzorro "the Snake"


----------



## RaceFace89 (26. August 2011)

update: reverb


----------



## Jobi (27. August 2011)

JackasS_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hätte eine Frage.
> Ich hab jetzt ein Stitched und brauch ne neue Sattelstütze.
> Und wenn der Stitched das Klemmmaße von 31,8mm hat, muss die Sattelstütze dann nicht kleiner sein (z.B. 31,4mm) oder passt 31,8mm dann?
> ...



Tja, welch ein Trugschluß!
Um eine 31,8er Sattelstütze zu klemmen, die in einem etwas dickeren Rohr sitzt,
brauchst Du eine dickere Klemme. Eine 34,9er müsste passen.
Die hat zumindest bei meinem Torque gepasst.
Und jetzt her mit den Bildern, hier ist ne Gallery.

Rockt on!


----------



## sirios (27. August 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> Tja, welch ein Trugschluß!
> Um eine 31,8er Sattelstütze zu klemmen, die in einem etwas dickeren Rohr sitzt,
> brauchst Du eine dickere Klemme. Eine 34,9er müsste passen.
> Die hat zumindest bei meinem Torque gepasst.
> ...



Genau, welch ein Trugschluss!

Er braucht ne Sattelstütze und keine Klemme! Er braucht ne 31,8er Stütze und sonst nix, es sei denn die Klemme ist hinüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (28. August 2011)

Wenn die Klemme 31,8 hat, dann braucht er eine dünnere Sattelstütze 
Das Sitzrohr muss mitgeklemmt werden... 
Schau am beseten auf der Canyon-HP oder ruf an und frag nach...
Oder probiers aus


----------



## Max_913 (28. August 2011)

Hey

Kann vll jemand mal ein xc 9 in grau/blau (2011 obv) posten...wollt mir egtl das kaufen aber dafür hat die kohle nicht ganz gereicht ....wär echt nice


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. August 2011)

Also bei mir stehen Sitzrohr- und Stützen-Durchmesser auf der Klemme...!


----------



## Fell (28. August 2011)

Will auch mal mein Strive in die Canyon Galerie stellen


----------



## sirios (28. August 2011)

@Fell: Fährst Du auch mit der Kiste? Sieht so sauber aus !


----------



## Fell (28. August 2011)

Hehe, ja klar. Ich schütte aber meistens nen Eimer Wasser nach dem Biken drüber.  
Heute siehts schon wieder eher Artgerecht aus  Habe mir den Eimer heute gespart.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2011)

So, hier mal kein Bike, sondern ein Canyon Teil - die "Clinger" MTB Sattelklemme. Ich habe mir die Tage eine zweite bestellt, da ich sie im Zuge einer Elox-Aktion von Bremsen-Teilen passend orange eloxieren lassen will. Original gibt es sie zwar auch in orange, aber leider nur für 30,9er Stützen -> passt nicht an mein 2009er FR  Und die originale Canyon Klemme wollte ich wieder haben, da sie einfach perfekt funktioniert.


Hier mal der Originalzustand:





(davon habe ich leider kein eigenes Foto gemacht)

Dann habe ich sie in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt und gesäubert, danach kam sie in ein Ätzbad (10%ige Natronlauge), um die schwarze Elox-Schicht zu entfernen. Danach sah sie so aus:





Was man auf dem Bild nicht sieht: da hängt noch einiges der abgelösten Elox-Schicht dran und die Oberfläche sieht aus wie eine Mondlanschaft - seeehr rauh. Da schwante mir schon, dass der nächste größere Arbeitsschritt (das Schleifen) ziemlich zeitraubend werden würde  Das war aber leider nötig, da ich die Klemme glänzend und nicht matt haben wollte. Aber zunächst habe ich erstmal die Elox-Reste mit der Minimot und dem Messingfächer entfernt:





Danach kam, wie schon erwähnt, das Schleifen - mehrere Stunden davon!  Die ganzen Innenflächen habe ich dabei ausgelassen, die sieht man im montierten und geschlossenen Zustand eh nicht, da macht es nichts, wenn durch die andere Oberflächenstruktur die Eloxfarbe etwas anders aussieht. Außerdem wäre das eine fiese Fummelarbeit gewesen und hätte nochmal mehr Zeit verschlungen als eh schon. Aber danach sah das Ganze dann schon ziemlich gut aus:





Jetzt konnte der schönste Teil der Arbeit beginnen - das Polieren!  Erstens ist das vergleichsweise wenig Arbeit, man kann es fingerschonend mit der Minimot und der Polierscheibe machen und man sieht direkt das beeindruckend schöne Ergebnis:





Genau so liegt sie jetzt zusammen mit den Teilen der Bremse in einem Päckchen und ist auf dem Weg zum Eloxierer (User Mad-Line). Sobald sie wieder da ist, poste ich dann das finale Ergebnis


----------



## Temtem (31. August 2011)

warum so viel arbeit um so ein kleines teil
da ist es doch fast billiger irgend was fertiges zu kaufen


----------



## xTr3Me (31. August 2011)

Schaut gut aus, bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Bei mir öffnet sich die Sattelklamme leider immer von selbst.. und dann verdreht sich der Sitz mit der Zeit.. Werde mich mal nach ner anderen umsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (31. August 2011)

Temtem schrieb:


> warum so viel arbeit um so ein kleines teil
> da ist es doch fast billiger irgend was fertiges zu kaufen


In orange eher selten, außerdem:


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> die originale Canyon Klemme wollte ich wieder haben, da sie einfach perfekt funktioniert.




Billiger wäre was gekauftes natürlich auf jeden Fall, keine Frage...




xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei mir öffnet sich die Sattelklamme leider immer von selbst.. und dann verdreht sich der Sitz mit der Zeit.. Werde mich mal nach ner anderen umsehen.


Hatte ich noch NIE... sicher, dass die Schraube fest genug ist?


----------



## christophersch (1. September 2011)

sehr schönes Projekt! Es lebe die Individualität!
darf man mal fragen, was das eloxieren etwa kostet??


----------



## Tasher82 (1. September 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Canyon...


----------



## Maracuja10 (2. September 2011)

Schönes Rad @Tasher


----------



## steveo282 (2. September 2011)




----------



## rider_x (2. September 2011)

Topp , mach mal mehr Fotos von allen Seiten. Damit man den Schriftzug richtig betrachten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steveo282 (2. September 2011)

bitteschön! hoffe dass der schriftzug da unten auch hält!


----------



## SeppelD (2. September 2011)

steveo282 schrieb:


> bitteschön! hoffe dass der schriftzug da unten auch hält!



Ich hoffe,ich habe nichts überlesen, aber hast du das selbst hergestellt?


----------



## steveo282 (2. September 2011)

ich hab den schriftzug in auftrag gegeben, ja!
beklebt etc. selbst gemacht.


----------



## kNiRpS (2. September 2011)

schaut gut aus. ist bei mir auch gerade in der mache, allerdings auf nen FR rahmen von 2009


----------



## SeppelD (2. September 2011)

O.k. der Herbst steht vor der Tür, da heisst es für rasche Dunkelheit und fieses Wetter wappnen. Deshalb sehen unsere Schätzkes jetzt so aus:


----------



## Santa2412claus (2. September 2011)

steveo282 schrieb:


> ich hab den schriftzug in auftrag gegeben, ja!
> beklebt etc. selbst gemacht.



Hey,

schaut gut aus! Sorry wenn ich es überlesen haben sollte, hast du den originalen Schriftzug überklebt oder wie hast du den weggemacht?

Und wo hast du deinen neuen Schriftzug machen lassen?

VG


----------



## steveo282 (2. September 2011)

Mit Aceton und einem Küchenschwamm mit rauer Seite.
Ist bisschen aufwändig das alles wegzurubbeln, funktioniert m.M.n auch nur bei anodisierten Rahmen.


----------



## johnnyg (4. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> beeindruckend schöne Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du weißt aber, dass sie nach dem Eloxieren wieder rauh ist oder? Das bringt das Eloxieren so mit sich.

Gruß


----------



## samedi (4. September 2011)

Hier mal mein 2011er Nerve XC 7.0. Nach langer Wartezeit und Transportschaden wurde dann doch noch alles gut


----------



## Nexic (4. September 2011)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Du weißt aber, dass sie nach dem Eloxieren wieder rauh ist oder? Das bringt das Eloxieren so mit sich.
> 
> Gruß



Nein, ist so nicht richtig.

Die Oberflächenstruktur des zu eloxierenden Materials beeinflusst das Finish maßgeblich. siehe hier bei dem Unterpunkt Finish.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (4. September 2011)

...diesbezüglich hab ich auch nochmal eine kurze Frage: was ist der Unterschied zwischen Eloxieren und Anodisieren? Werden nicht nur die anodisierten Teile automatisch rau und die Eloxierten Teile können (bspw Wippen, Schrauben etc) glatt bleiben?
danke!


----------



## Nexic (4. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ...diesbezüglich hab ich auch nochmal eine kurze Frage: was ist der Unterschied zwischen Eloxieren und Anodisieren? Werden nicht nur die anodisierten Teile automatisch rau und die Eloxierten Teile können (bspw Wippen, Schrauben etc) glatt bleiben?
> danke!



 Anodisieren und Eloxieren beschreiben das gleiche  Verfahren. 
Eloxieren steht für Elektrolytisches Oxidieren.  Anodisieren steht für anodisches Oxidieren.

Du denkst bei Anodisieren bestimmt an die schwarze raue Oberfläche der meisten Canyon Rahmen, es handelt sich dabei um eine sogenannte Hartanodisierung.  

Der Unterschied zu den Farbigen Eloxierungsverfahren zur Dekoration  ist die Schichtdicke, sie ist beim Hartanodisieren deutlich dicker und somit noch wiederstandsfähiger. 

Bei weiterem Interesse empfehle ich die Seite von easyelox  wo das ganze sehr anschaulich erklärt wird. Auch wie die Oberfläche des Materials das Eloxieren beeinflusst.


----------



## christophersch (4. September 2011)

Danke!


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2011)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Du weißt aber, dass sie nach dem Eloxieren wieder rauh ist oder? Das bringt das Eloxieren so mit sich.


Du weißt, wie der Unterschied zwischen matter und glänzender Oberfläche eines eloxierten Bauteils entsteht?


----------



## Deleted 121321 (4. September 2011)

steveo282 schrieb:


> bitteschön! hoffe dass der schriftzug da unten auch hält!



Sieht gut aus!


----------



## mystik-1 (5. September 2011)

johnnyg schrieb:


> Du weißt aber, dass sie nach dem Eloxieren wieder rauh ist oder? Das bringt das Eloxieren so mit sich.



Hey,

ich kann nur sagen, daß die Teile aber sowas von glatt sind und in einer neuen Farbe "strahlen".  Habe sie vorhin gesehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich kann nur sagen, daß die Teile aber sowas von glatt sind und in einer neuen Farbe "strahlen".  Habe sie vorhin gesehen


er hat sie schon fertig? AWESOME!!  Dann kann ich ja tatsächlich diese Woche noch die neue Bremse testen  Danke für die Spy-Info


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. September 2011)

Mal was älteres...:


----------



## Koni2222 (7. September 2011)

Von meiner ersten Transalp, leider nur Handyfotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2011)

Da ich ja hier von den Zwischenschritten meiner Sattelklemmen-Verschönerung berichtet hatte, möchte ich euch nun noch das Ergebnis präsentieren 

Hier die komplette Ladung von Mad-Line frisch eloxierter Teile:




Und hier die Sattelklemme wieder zusammengebaut:




Hier das Ganze am Bike:




Und zum Schluss das komplette Torque mit der neuen Sattelklemme und, das war ja der wichtigere Part der Aktion, mit neuer Hope Tech V2 Special Edition - für mich in noch speziellerer Ausführung in schwarz-orange  und mit Kevlar-Leitungen statt der originalen Stahlflex (100g leichter)


----------



## knuspi (10. September 2011)

Sehr schönes Torque! Würde ich auch so nehmen  Und die Sattelklemme sieht echt toll aus. Da hat sich die Mühe ja gelohnt


----------



## DigitalEclipse (10. September 2011)

Sehr schick. Coole Farbe.

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, das ich mich jetzt blamiere. Was sind das für vier Schrauben im ersten Bild, links? Das sind doch welche, die mit der Hand bedient werden und nicht mit einem Schlüssel, oder?

Edit:

OK, hat sich schon erledigt. Sind diese hier


----------



## Mir4r (10. September 2011)

SO hab endlich ein Bild von meinem Nerve XC 6.0 gemacht. Leider nur mit Handy. Morgen mach ich mal eins mit ner richtigen Cam


----------



## lnt (11. September 2011)

servus liebe torque fan's!

bin seit ner weile auch stolzer besitzer eines torque FR rahmens von 2011 und  seit diesem WE ist's auch fertig (naja, es folgen noch kleine  veränderungen, ihr kennt das ja  )








teileliste:
torque FR rahmen mit 180mm von 2011, war ehemals ein 6.0er rockzone
fox dhx rc2, stahlfeder
totem coil rc mit motion control, schwarz
elixir 5 203/185 in schwarz
Naben Superstar Components Switch 20mm/x12 in weiß
dt swiss speichen 2,0-1,8-2,0 in schwarz
alexrims supra bh in schwarz
minion 2ply 2,5" dhf vorn und highroller 2ply 2,5" dh hinten
schwalbe felgenband und av13 schläuche
vorbau bontrager 50mm in schwarz/weiß
bontrager griffe (werden noch getauscht gegen sixpack fingertrix in schwarz/weiß)
spank spike 777 in weiß
x7 trigger
slx umwerfer
x9 schaltwerk short cage
sram pg970 kassette 11-34z.
weiße hussefelt kurbel 170mm mit 24/36z und bash in schwarz
howitzer lager (evtl. kommt nächstes jahr was leichteres)
dartmoor fever pedale in schwarz
easton sattelstütze noch ungekürzt, schwarz
bontrager sattel schwarz/weiß
sixpack cockring sattelklemme in weiß

nächstes jahr folgen noch veränderungen. ein touren-lrs wird noch gekauft, sodass ich da flexibel bin und ein paar kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert. so kommt das gerät auf irgendwas um die 18kg, habs aber nicht genau nachgemessen oder gerechnet.

edit: bin rechnerisch auf 17440g gekommen. dann noch diverse kabelbinder, kettenstrebenschutz und fette dazu, dann bleibt das bike doch um paar 100g unter 18kg.

freu mich schon auf die anstehenden bikepark einsätze 

gruß


----------



## monkey10 (11. September 2011)

lnt schrieb:


> torque FR rahmen mit 180mm von 2011, war ehemals ein 6.0er rockzone...freu mich schon auf die anstehenden bikepark einsätze



Interessanter Aufbau

Welche Rahmengröße ist das (L)? Würd mal gern den Unterschied im BPark gegen meinen Touren-Aufbau er*fahren*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. September 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal. 2011er Nerve XC 5.0



Hier ist noch einmal meins in der Wildbahn. Ich muss sagen es gibt viel schönere Flatpedals als Klickies.


----------



## lnt (12. September 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Interessanter Aufbau
> 
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das (L)? Würd mal gern den Unterschied im BPark gegen meinen Touren-Aufbau er*fahren*...



ist die M bin auch nur 1,76m groß. dass passt soweit sehr gut, ist schön kompakt und wendig.

bin auch schon sehr gespannt, wie sich das zusammenspiel der einzelteile im BP bewähren wird. dämpfer hab ich gestern recht zufriedenstellend abstimmen können. da merkte man schon, wie wohl sich das bike auf ruppigen, steilen trails fühlt. hab auch beim aufbau versucht bei den teilen erst mal keine kompromisse bei der bergab-performance einzugehen. ich denke das geht auf.


----------



## cade (12. September 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Hier ist noch einmal meins in der Wildbahn. Ich muss sagen es gibt viel schönere Flatpedals als Klickies.




Deity Decon 2.0 ? Hab ich auch am FRX dran.. für mich eins der schönsten am markt erhältlichen Pedale.

Ich mach gleich mal Bilder von meinem Fuhrpark


----------



## Deleted 121321 (12. September 2011)

Es sind Sixpack Menace... die Form und Größe gefällt mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## kNiRpS (12. September 2011)

hier mal ein paar neue bilder von meinem  torque, nachdem es jetzt endlich fertig inkl. aufkleber ist 
















Wer sich wundert, dass die Schriftzüge leicht verspielt wirken: wollte ich so


----------



## Ralph1993 (12. September 2011)

hart geil


----------



## sundawn77 (12. September 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar neue bilder von meinem  torque, nachdem es jetzt endlich fertig inkl. aufkleber ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir gut


----------



## BrotherMo (13. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>


 
  
sehr sehr schönes radl.....


----------



## fuschnick (13. September 2011)

lnt schrieb:


>


 
cool ein Rockzone.. aber wieso hast du die schöne Foxkombo aufgelöst? Farblich kann ich den Umbauten auch wenig abgewinnen. Wo wird denn das gute Stück hauptsächlich bewegt?

Ist die Zugverlegung für die HR Bremse normal?


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. September 2011)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar neue bilder von meinem  torque, nachdem es jetzt endlich fertig inkl. aufkleber ist


Sehr schön geworden  Irgendwann komme ich doch noch in Versuchung...  Aber ich glaube, ich würde Canyon auf's Unterrohr und Torque FR auf's Oberrohr machen


@ BrotherMo: danke 




fuschnick schrieb:


> Ist die Zugverlegung für die HR Bremse normal?


Nope. Die läuft normal vom Sattel auf die Kettenstrebe, was mMn auch sinnvoller ist. Aber evtl. war die Bremse gebraucht und die Leitung zu kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (13. September 2011)

Sattel auf die Kettenstrebe" data-source="was mMn auch sinnvoller ist. Aber evtl. war die Bremse gebraucht und die Leitung zu kurz: 0"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Nope. Die läuft normal vom Sattel auf die Kettenstrebe schrieb:


> Da ist die Leitung nicht zu kurz, auf dem Bild ist sie eher zu lang.
> Die Leitung verläuft schon normal so, allerdings wird sie original dann durch die Wippe geführt, dafür muss aber entweder die Leitung einmal getrennt und wieder entlüftet werden oder die Wippe muss teilzerlegt werden um die Leitung da durch zu bekommen. Ich denke mal das er dazu keine Lust hatte oder nicht wusste wie es geht.
> Barney_1


----------



## lnt (13. September 2011)

fuschnick schrieb:


> cool ein Rockzone.. aber wieso hast du die schöne Foxkombo aufgelöst? Farblich kann ich den Umbauten auch wenig abgewinnen. Wo wird denn das gute Stück hauptsächlich bewegt?
> 
> Ist die Zugverlegung für die HR Bremse normal?



ist genau wie schon barney sagt. das torque hab ich als rahmen-set bekommen, inkl. serien steuersatz, dämpfer, howitzer lager, kurbel, umwerfer und sattelstütze.

die elixir haben so, wie es gewollt war, nicht gepasst (bremsleitung, 185er scheibe), aber funktioniert so jetzt mittlerweile ohne zu scheuern und ohne starkes knicken. hab auch kein entlüsftungskit, weswegen die verlegung erst mal so bleibt.

die fox van r war für mich nie eine option (obwohl ich fox-fan bin). ich brauch mindestens noch ne extern verstellbare lsc und öl tauschen oder sonstige interne änderungen mach ich ungern wöchentlich. ist dann also die totem rc geworden, die zwar nur eine geringfügig verstellbare lsc hat, aber reicht mir. die totem ist super sensibel und wie erwartet straff, gefällt mir super. der preis war auch ein kriterium. den dhx rc2 würde ich aber nicht hergeben wollen. bin zwar erst wenig stahldämpfer gefahren, aber der ist einfach bestens einstellbar, schluckt alles weg und lässt ne tolle fw-nutzung zu (liegt aber natürlich auch am hinterbau).

von der optik finde ich es so schon fast perfekt, aber das ist ja ansichtssache. mag es schön schlicht und dezent. die roten akzente an den reifen und felgen sind aber ungewollt und stören mich auch ein wenig, aber ganz ohne sticker finde ich sehen felgen auch zu langweilig aus.

einsatzgebiet für das gerät sind freeride-lastige strecken in meiner umgebung, feierabendrunde und bikeparks.


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. September 2011)

meins





url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/977770]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]


----------



## christophersch (13. September 2011)

geiler Lenker  aber hast du wirklich 140 dafür geblecht??!!


----------



## rider_x (13. September 2011)

Trackwalk !


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. September 2011)

@christophersch ...Jap,hab ich


----------



## Alex-F (14. September 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Trackwalk !



Feucht  War das Sonntag?


----------



## rider_x (14. September 2011)

Auf jeden Fall. Grip war aber gut.Es wurde zum Abend hin auch noch mal richtig schwül!


----------



## Alex-F (14. September 2011)

Ich fand Sonntag eigentlich auch ganz angenehm. Sind glaub ich zwischen 9-13h gefahren. Das was an Regen runter kam war relativ erfrischend, zumindest kein schwerer Regen.

Heute solls trocken bleiben, da werd ich glaub ich mal ausreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (14. September 2011)

lnt schrieb:


> die roten akzente an den reifen und felgen sind aber ungewollt und stören mich auch ein wenig, aber ganz ohne sticker finde ich sehen felgen auch zu langweilig aus.


 
Von den Supras die Sticker ab zubekommen ist auch nen riesen Aufwand. Hab für meine über ne Stunde bebraucht. Die Sticker lösen sich komplett vom Kleber, der auch mit Alkohol sehr schwer weg geht.


----------



## BrotherMo (14. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ BrotherMo: danke


 
vor allem die neue bremse ruft neid hervor.... 
meine "the one" macht grad nur ärger...


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. September 2011)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> vor allem die neue bremse ruft neid hervor....
> meine "the one" macht grad nur ärger...


Woher kenne ich das nur  Ich habe die V2 vorgestern in Winterberg getestet - Prädikat oberaffentittengeil  Power satt, aber schön dosierbar, geiler Druckpunkt und nicht so ein ekelhaft langer Hebelweg wie die The One.


----------



## BrotherMo (15. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Woher kenne ich das nur  Ich habe die V2 vorgestern in Winterberg getestet - Prädikat oberaffentittengeil  Power satt, aber schön dosierbar, geiler Druckpunkt und nicht so ein ekelhaft langer Hebelweg wie die The One.


 
Meine Wunschliste für Weihnachten ist um einen Punkt länger...


----------



## sundawn77 (15. September 2011)

Kenne mich mit Bremsen nicht so aus, bisher war mir nur bekannt dass die Saint das maß aller Dinge sein soll... 

Hab mir mal die Hope Seite angesehen, warum ist die M4 mit 4 Kolben einsatztechnisch unter der V2 mit 2 Kolben angesiedelt? 

Von der Logik her sollte die 4 Kolben Anlage doch deutlich stärker sein oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2011)

@ BrotherMo:  




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Kenne mich mit Bremsen nicht so aus, bisher war mir nur bekannt dass die Saint das maß aller Dinge sein soll...


Das kommt ganz drauf an, wer das sagt...! Gerade bei Bremsen ist das oft auch Geschmacksache. Ich bin die Saint noch nicht gefahren, aber auf die Code schwören z. B. auch viele und die gefällt mir gar nicht. Kann sein, dass die Saint irgendwas auf irgendeine Weise anders oder besser kann als die V2. Ich finde sie bisher absolut genial, mehr Power werde ich nie brauchen und mir liegen die Hebel auch deutlich besser - das ist u. a. ein Grund, warum ich Avid und Shimano Bremsen i. d. R. nicht so mag. Die Hope Tech Hebel sind für mich einfach nur perfekt, wie an meine Hände angegossen 




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Hope Seite angesehen, warum ist die M4 mit 4 Kolben einsatztechnisch unter der V2 mit 2 Kolben angesiedelt?
> 
> Von der Logik her sollte die 4 Kolben Anlage doch deutlich stärker sein oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?


Die Anzahl der Kolben hat nicht zwingend etwas mit der Absolutkraft zu tun. Die M4 ist wesentlich feiner zu dosieren und nicht so bissig, die V2 hat mehr Power und ist durch die massive Bauweise von Sättel und Scheiben sehr temperaturstabil. Ich habe noch eine alte Mono M4, die fahre ich am Enduro/Touren Hardtail, dafür ist die Bremse perfekt. Und mit ein Bisschen Tuning mit das leichteste, was man an Bremsen haben kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralph1993 (15. September 2011)

welche Bremse ich euch ans Herz legen kann, für Downhill, Freeride oder Enduro.

Die Avid Code 2011.. ganz wichtig 2011 !!! 2010 ist nur am rum siefen.

Von der Bremskraft kommt die Code der Saint echt nahe.

Natürlich kann man im Enduroeinsatz dann kleine Bremsscheiben verbauen


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... auf die Code schwören z. B. auch viele und die gefällt mir gar nicht.
> 
> ... mir liegen die Hebel auch deutlich besser - das ist u. a. ein Grund, warum ich Avid und Shimano Bremsen i. d. R. nicht so mag.


vs.





Ralph1993 schrieb:


> welche Bremse ich euch ans Herz legen kann, für Downhill, Freeride oder Enduro.
> 
> Die Avid Code 2011..


@ sundawn77: siehste!?


----------



## Jedisonic (15. September 2011)

Hier Galerie, nicht Bremsenthread!


----------



## sundawn77 (15. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> vs.
> @ sundawn77: siehste!?



 hab ich mir auch direkt gedacht 

Aber wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn jeder gleich denken würde 

Ich persönlich hab nur Avid Elixir gefahren und würde wohl die Saint probieren wollen, auch wenn mir die Hope optisch sehr gut gefällt


----------



## sundawn77 (15. September 2011)

Jedisonic schrieb:


> Hier Galerie, nicht Bremsenthread!



ja ja, bin jetzt still


----------



## lnt (16. September 2011)

heut mal aufm dh in der umgebung gewesen. nach 1-2 holprigen, langsamen abfahrten zum richtigen eingewöhnen ging es dann einfach herrlich die piste runter. das torque vermittelt so viel sicherheit, echt fabelhaft. der breite lenker hat sich mehr als ausgezahlt, totem und dhx rc2 sind schön schluckfreudig, an hügeln aber noch ausreichend straff um aktiv abzuspringen. das bike war ne super investition


----------



## knackundback (19. September 2011)

Hier zwei Bilder von gestern,war doch schlammiger als gedacht auf der 5std tour...
Nun stehts wieder frisch gewaschen und gewartet im Wohnzimmer 







Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj_holgie (19. September 2011)

.


----------



## JesKacz (20. September 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Steht nun leider zum Verkauf in Teilen
> 7,9kg und viele gesonderte Kleinteile... viel zu schade. Aber wird wohl einem RR weichen.
> 2 Hardtails machen keinen Sinn.


 
Jetzt habe ich mich verliebt...

Was ist das für eine Kurbel / Schaltwerk?

Sensationell geil das Gerät, ist es schon verkauft?


----------



## flocky0815 (20. September 2011)

Auf dem Weg nach Pregasina benötigte mein GC eine kleine Pause. Ich natürlich nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulsucks (20. September 2011)

kurz vor dem ersten "richtigen" gebrauch...


----------



## Ducatisepp (20. September 2011)

Hallo Soulsucks , welche Lampe hast du ein deinen Lenker?


----------



## soulsucks (20. September 2011)

led lenser p7, adaptiert mit nem billighalter aus der bucht und reichlich kabelbinder. taugt aber nur als zusatzlampe!


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. September 2011)

JesKacz schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mich verliebt...
> 
> Was ist das für eine Kurbel / Schaltwerk?
> 
> Sensationell geil das Gerät, ist es schon verkauft?




Hi,
ja ist nun leider schon komplett verkauft worden. 
*
Schaltwerk* war ein 2009er X.O komplett bearbeitet und schwarz eloxiert,
mit Speedware Carbonkäfigen, Carbonschmiede Röllchen und dezenten 140gr.

*Kurbel* war eine 970ger XTR, schwarz eloxiert und auf 2-Fach umgebaut.
Eloxiert von Madline für kleinen Preis.. kann ich also nur empfehlen!


----------



## MUD´doc (21. September 2011)

Immernoch ganz ganz großes Kino, dein CF, ChrizZZz!
Für mich das Schönste von allen 

Ich hoffe, du bereust es nicht, das Teil verkauft zu haben.
Überlege mit meinem GrandCanyon ja auch. 
Eigentlich reicht für das Anwendungsgebiet auch ein Crosser
und das wäre tempomässig schneller -aber so richtig trennen 
mag ich mich noch nicht...

Ein CF hät ich allerdings auch gern, so als alleiniges Bike.
Aber was ich damit vor hätte - das wäre sowieso nicht Forumskonform ;]


----------



## JesKacz (21. September 2011)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja ist nun leider schon komplett verkauft worden.
> 
> *Schaltwerk* war ein 2009er X.O komplett bearbeitet und schwarz eloxiert,
> ...


 
Das hört sich alles zu gut an, respekt! Für mich als aboluten Canyon Fan ein Traum Bike!!! Schade das schon alles verkauft ist...


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. September 2011)

Klar bereue ich es, aber zu sehen wie so viel Geld mehr steht wie bewegt wird, tut ebenso weh


----------



## Blex (21. September 2011)

endlich darf ich, heute war der Postmann da 

Bin schon die erste Runde gefahren und bin super zufrieden, das einzige was morgen runterfliegt ist das Folterwerkzeug worauf man sitzen soll...

aber anbei mal ein paar Fotos von eben


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. September 2011)

Die Rahmenfarbe begeistert mich immer mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektT (22. September 2011)

Ein sehr schickes AM! Gratulation und viel Spass damit!!!


----------



## Theees (25. September 2011)

Klasse Farbe


----------



## holger.frank (25. September 2011)

2 Canyons auf dem Bochetta die Forcola


----------



## T!ll (25. September 2011)

Ist das Torque dir? Mich würde mal interessieren wie groß du bist, hast ja auch nen ordentlichen Stützenauszug (M oder?).


----------



## holger.frank (26. September 2011)

Das Torque gehöhrt mir. Ist ein M ich bin 179cm/SL=87cm. Sattelstütze ist Syntace P6 mit 400mm Länge.

gruss holger


----------



## McFussel (26. September 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen....nur das bei mir ne syncros stütze verbaut wurde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (27. September 2011)

Hier mein Rad in Alpencrossversion, hat mir echt geholfen






Canyon XC7 2011 in grün


----------



## jp16 (27. September 2011)

Hier mal meins
AM 7.0
mit Hope EVO 2 und ztr Flow gepimpt.
Mfg jp16


----------



## ivo89 (27. September 2011)

Meins! Heute zum ersten Mal gefahren und muss sagen: toll! Die farbe ist wirklich geil!


----------



## christophersch (27. September 2011)

...nur die Farbe?!^^


----------



## ivo89 (27. September 2011)

christophersch schrieb:


> ...nur die Farbe?!^^



Haha, nein aber viel mehr als die Farbe kann ich nach dem kurzen Ritt noch nicht beurteilen


----------



## kaptan (28. September 2011)

Hier mal mein 9er XC mit kleinem update: Pedale, Lenker gekürzt, Lenkergriffe





















und noch ein Vid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2011)

kaptan schrieb:


> Lenker gekürzt


Back to the 90's?


----------



## kaptan (30. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Back to the 90's?



Hahaha nee nicht wirklich, der war mir nur etwas zu breit... Passt so einfach Perfekt


----------



## BENDERR (30. September 2011)

mein erstes canyon.. gestern angekommen.. nachts noch zusammengebaut.. jetzt bereit für die jungfernfahrt 












to do liste:
- vorbau 
- sattelstütze 
- sattelklemme


----------



## Keks_nascher (30. September 2011)

Endlich Bilder vom AL 7.0 in weiß 

Sieht klasse aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMvolcano (30. September 2011)

Sieht auch in weiß gut aus, nur die *schwarze* Gabel+*rote *Decals-> optischer Fersenbruch an dem schönen weißen Rahmen...
Also: allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (30. September 2011)

Kommentare erwünscht ;-)
















P. S.: Aber nicht die Qualität der Bilder bitte


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. September 2011)

Ich find es echt Geil..bis auf die Kettenblatt-schrauben ..die sind nicht mein ding!warum keine blauen??


----------



## Nexic (30. September 2011)

Ich finds sehr stimmig, die roten Akzente sind schön verteilt, dadurch passen die Kettenblattschrauben ganz gut rein. 

sehr schön!


----------



## christophersch (30. September 2011)

ich finds auch Super! Nur der Sattel und die Kurbel wollen mir echt überhaupt nicht gefallen...
hast du einen Winkelsteuersatz montiert?


----------



## Schiltrac (1. Oktober 2011)

Sattel + das rote Gerümpel weg, sonst top mit dem blau!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke für Eure Kommentare .

Kettenblattschrauben waren vorhanden und nach der Montage fand ich sie gar nicht so schlecht, da es noch einige andere rote Akzente gibt, die nicht so einfach zu ändern sind (Zgstufenversteller an Gabel & Dämpfer, Druckpunktverstellung Bremse).

Der Sattel ist mir "sau bequem" ! Wenn der kaputt ist bin ich aber für Eure Empfehlungen offen.

---- Kurbel ---- Tja, da hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken drüber gemacht. Eventuell ist die schwarze 2012er XT ganz passend, wobei ich die Hussefelt mit dem Bash gar nicht so hässlich finde. Mich stört da eher das hohe Gewicht.

Mich stören am meisten die weissen Bremsen! Das wäre allerdings auch der größte Kostenfaktor diese gegen adequate zu ersetzen. Falls jedoch jemand seine schwarzen Elixir CR gegen weisse tauschen möchte . Bitte melden .

Wir sehen uns am Sonntag in Willingen!

Markus


----------



## BENDERR (1. Oktober 2011)

RMvolcano schrieb:


> Sieht auch in weiß gut aus, nur die *schwarze* Gabel+*rote *Decals-> optischer Fersenbruch an dem schönen weißen Rahmen...
> Also: allzeit gute Fahrt!



Ich finds garnich so schlimm, dadurch dass das Rot an der SID und der Kurbel bzw. dem Schaltwerk das selbe ist und sich alles unten "auf einer Höhe" befindet.. ausserdem is am Rahmen ja auch noch der rote Strich.. Ganz in Weiß/Schwarz fänd ichs zu langweilig..
aber danke 
fährt sich echt superklasse!


----------



## Deleted 125853 (1. Oktober 2011)

@christophersch: Ne ist kein Winkelsteuersatz. Ich bin mit dem ganz zufrieden. Habe den Sixpack Cup Steuersatz genommen.

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2011)

volleybecker schrieb:


> Mich stören am meisten die weissen Bremsen!


dito. Ansonsten find ichs eckt schick, die Decals kommen sehr gut.


----------



## RMvolcano (2. Oktober 2011)

BENDERR schrieb:


> Ich finds garnich so schlimm, dadurch dass das Rot an der SID und der Kurbel bzw. dem Schaltwerk das selbe ist und sich alles unten "auf einer Höhe" befindet.. ausserdem is am Rahmen ja auch noch der rote Strich.. Ganz in Weiß/Schwarz fänd ichs zu langweilig..
> aber danke
> fährt sich echt superklasse!


Neene das rot is schon geil - nur die schwarz-rote Kombi is nich mein Geschmack. So: 




                                             ...wärs doch richtig geil (oh ich hab die Gabelholme vergessen...)
Ja! DAS auf jeden Fall! Geht ab ne Rakete! Mir ist nur mittlerweile das große Kettenblatt echt zu klein...


----------



## dj_holgie (2. Oktober 2011)

BENDERR schrieb:


> mein erstes canyon.. gestern angekommen.. nachts noch zusammengebaut.. jetzt bereit für die jungfernfahrt
> 
> 
> to do liste:
> ...



Krass! Innerhalb von einer Nacht komplett selbst zusammengebaut?


----------



## LeonF (2. Oktober 2011)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Krass! Innerhalb von einer Nacht komplett selbst zusammengebaut?



 Das dauert doch keine halbe Stunde, das Ding aus dem Bikeguard zu heben und den Lenker dranzuschrauben??


----------



## BENDERR (2. Oktober 2011)

@RMvolcano
hab ich am anfang auch gedacht.. aber ich glaub nur weiß wär mir zu langweilig.. 

ich verstehs auch nicht!?
im prinzip is das in 30 min gemacht.. hab bisschen länger gebraucht weil ich noch den vorbau umgedreht hab und nen anderen lenker + sattel montiert hab.. aber länger als 1,5h dauert das auch nicht..

hatte heute meinen ersten sturz 
schon ne kleine delle ins oberrohr geschlagen.. mega ärgerlich! 
aber zum glück sieht mans kaum..


----------



## speichenquaeler (2. Oktober 2011)

BENDERR schrieb:


>



Der Sattel kommt mir etwas zu nasenlastig daher...ich hätte davon alsbald einen Pavianar***...

Und wenn das ein Racing Raph hinten ist (wie bei meinem in erster Instanz)...runter damit...der löst sich schon bei kleineren Härten in Luftlosigkeit auf...eher was für Waldautobahnen und Teer...

Beste Grüße

P.S. Isses...nimm schon mal die CO² Patronen mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (3. Oktober 2011)

mal ein paar bewegte Bilder von meinem "09er old school mit Totem FRX"  Naja viel Spaß wünsch ich euch, schaut mal rein ...


----------



## vopsi (3. Oktober 2011)

sauber jungens!


----------



## BootCamper (3. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Video MTB Timmel...

Hier mal mein 2010er Nerve XC...


----------



## RMvolcano (3. Oktober 2011)

@MTB-Timmel: Meeeegaaa! Echt schickes Vid!! Thumbs UP!
 @ 				 				Benderr: Schade auch!


----------



## monkey10 (4. Oktober 2011)

Leicht modifiziertes Torque Alpinist 2011. Änderungen seit dem letzten Posting: Leichte XT-Kassette, Thomson Masterpiece und Ergon AM Griffe.






Reifen im Test: FA 2.4 TLR ist durchgefallen, Minion 2.5 EXO TC ist doch nicht so weich wie der 42ST und ist kurzfristig am HR gelandet. Zur Zeit am VR ist ein MM 2.35 VertStar und fürs HR kommt der Baron

Ebenfalls ersetzt wird der Easton Heaven Lenker (mit Ergon Griffe 720mm) durch einen Syntace Vector DH mit 780mm (8°). Nach diversen Erfahrungen jetzt doch in Alu nicht in Carbon


----------



## muffn (5. Oktober 2011)

@keks-nascher: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8384753&postcount=3735
gabs schonmal in weiß


----------



## der.bergsteiger (5. Oktober 2011)

St. Moritz letzten Sonntag morgens. Brr...


----------



## konahoss90 (5. Oktober 2011)

Draußen gezeltet? 2010er Alpinist ?


----------



## der.bergsteiger (5. Oktober 2011)

Zweimal Ja!


----------



## Michael140 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub ich werd mein Torque vermissen bei den Bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucasone (6. Oktober 2011)

My 2009 Canyon Nerve XC F8. Ride was in Romania, Bucegi Mountains. All the best!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeYGqlvncJo&feature=feedu"]Downhill Babele_preview.mpg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## sundawn77 (6. Oktober 2011)




----------



## anulu (6. Oktober 2011)

Yeah Würth-Kalender


----------



## NUGGIZ (7. Oktober 2011)

Team Canyon Südbaden


----------



## Sven90 (9. Oktober 2011)

Garantie oder CR?


----------



## monkey10 (9. Oktober 2011)

autsch 



Sven90 schrieb:


> Garantie oder CR?



das hängt von einige parametern ab (zB wie alt der rahmen ist, wie das passiert ist, an welcher stelle des rahmens etc) . also am besten mal mit dem AGB von canyon vertraut machen und (zumindest den einen) thread durchlesen.

und dann würde ich mich zuallererst mit canyon über diese thematik auseinandersetzen - und nicht vorher im forum darüber diskutieren.


----------



## knuspi (9. Oktober 2011)

Schau dir mal diesen Thread an. Ist ein bekanntes Problem bei den 2009er und 2010er Nerves. Deines sieht aus wie ein Nerve XC, richtig? Der Austausch erfolgt wohl kostenlos innerhalb von 3-4 Wochen, da es sich um einen Konstruktionsfehler handelt. Einfach mal mit Canyon in Verbindung setzen.

Achja: Ich verfolge den Thread schon ne Zeit, aber wirklich gebrochen ist meines Wissens noch kein Rahmen. Bis jetzt gab es wohl nur Haarrisse.


----------



## Sven90 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ihr Beiden,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich wollte mit der Frage keineswegs ne Diskusion starten. Es ging mir mehr darum dass Problem einschätzen zu können, da ich schnellts möglichst wieder biken möchte und zur Zeit nichts fürs Gelände habe. Ist übrigends ein 2010er XC.

Gruß Sven


----------



## dh-fabrikk (10. Oktober 2011)

2010er Custom-Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (10. Oktober 2011)

Sehr nice mit der 66!
Wie tritts sich den Berg hoch damit?


----------



## Xplosion51 (10. Oktober 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Sehr nice mit der 66!
> Wie tritts sich den Berg hoch damit?



Du könntest genauso fragen,wie sparsam ist denn der Ferrari ?


----------



## LeonF (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja irgendwie muss ja auch den Berg hochkommen (oder zur Rennstrecke, um mal deinen Vergleich zu bemühen) und nicht jeder hat ein Auto, der einen zum Bikepark fährt. 
Und bei zweifach vorne und einem Mountain Goat Stambecco (oder irre ich mich da?) 
ist die Frage iwie schon berechtigt, find ich.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (10. Oktober 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Sehr nice mit der 66!
> Wie tritts sich den Berg hoch damit?



@anulu
Danke !
Relativ neutral bei einem Gesamtgewicht von 16 Kg  

@LeonF:

Standart RaceFace Atlas Kettenblätter 36/24


----------



## LeonF (10. Oktober 2011)

Mist...  
NAja ha auch ein bisschen groß ausgesehen für 20 zähne...


----------



## anulu (10. Oktober 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Du könntest genauso fragen,wie sparsam ist denn der Ferrari ?



Aja... 
Vllt. bindet er sie ja immer mit nem Spanngurt runter oder er kanns einfach 
Versteh jetz nich wirklich die Besonderheit meiner Frage aber egal. 
Danke dh-fabrikk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lnt (11. Oktober 2011)

auch mit stahlfahrwerk, dh-felgen und -reifen komm ich noch gemütlich 10km lange, nicht zu steile anstiege hoch. da ist die bikegeo, übersetzung und sattelstützlänge aber auch entscheidend und das canyon bietet zum klettern nun mal gute voraussetzungen.

@dh-fabrikk: find die 66 auch sehr geil. stand bei mir auch auf der wunschliste, wurde aber dann doch ne günstige totem. wie macht die sich so?


----------



## Trimutant (12. Oktober 2011)

Yippieh...hab wohl das letzte 2011er xc 8 bei Canyon abgestaubt. Gestern bekommen â heute zusammengesteckt! Das rot find ich genial - Voila...


----------



## chris_sunshine (13. Oktober 2011)

Was ist das vorne für ein Schnellspanner, hinten ist ja ein DT Thrubolt wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## LeonF (13. Oktober 2011)

Thrubolt ist das keiner, oder? (eher ein ganz normaler Schnellspanner mit der DT-mechanik halt)

"Schnellspanner" vorne dürfte die QR15 Steckachse von Fox sein, oder täusch mich mich da?


----------



## chris_sunshine (13. Oktober 2011)

Sieht nach normalen Ausfallenden aus.


----------



## chris_sunshine (13. Oktober 2011)

Hier mein 2009er Grand Canyon CF


----------



## _PETE_ (13. Oktober 2011)

Das XC 8 von 2011 hat vorn lt. Katalog 15mm Steckachse. (Fox 32 F120 FIT RL, 120 mm, 1.5 taper, 15 mm Steckachse)
Die Stellung der Spannerhebel sollte aber noch korrigiert werden


----------



## LeonF (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja das ist irgendwie komisch.... das Ausfallende sieht wirklich nach Schnellspanner aus. a
Aber der Hebel gehört eindeutig zur Fox-Steckachse...


----------



## T!ll (13. Oktober 2011)

chris_sunshine schrieb:


> Hier mein 2009er Grand Canyon CF



Porno, nur die weißen Barends & Vorbau finde ich etwas zu viel, da fänd ich schwarz dezenter.


----------



## erkan1984 (13. Oktober 2011)

mhh, von den Komponenten her keine frage, super
aber ich finds bissl lieblos zusammengewürfelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_sunshine (14. Oktober 2011)

Warum lieblos?


----------



## erkan1984 (14. Oktober 2011)

mich stören nur kleine Details...
die Stahlflexleitungen unkl. der gelben schutzdinger der Bremse.
Das Wirre Tachokabel, der Tacho würde auf dem Vorbau besser Passen.
also nur kleinigkeiten...


----------



## chris_sunshine (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Bremsanlage wird gegen eine von Hope getauscht. Stimmt, Tachokabel kann man schöner legen. Die Bedienbarkeit des Tachos am Lenker ist besser als auf dem Vorbau.

Grüße chris


----------



## evilMonkeey (15. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Schiltrac (15. Oktober 2011)

Torque FRX von vor 3 Tagen, noch mal alles zusammengebaut um zu schauen ob alles passt. Dannach habe ich es komplett zerlegt.





Neu: -MRP G2
-Innenlager (56mm Kettenlinie)
-SDG Fly
-Blackspire Kettenblatt
-Dämpferbolzen

To Do (wenns neue Farbe hat):
 -Ultegra Kessette
-Schaltkabelhülle
-Umrüsten auf Winter (Spritzschutz, Wetscreams)

Aktueller Status des Radels (heute): Bike komplett zerlegt, farbe abgebeizt, für Lackierung vorbereitet.
Morgen wird evtl. die fourty zum Lackieren vorbereitet.

Fotos kommen bald weitere


----------



## christophersch (15. Oktober 2011)

Schaut eht gut aus! Die Änderungen waren eine gute Investition 
..welche Farbe solls denn werden?


----------



## Schiltrac (15. Oktober 2011)

Danke!
Es wird grün (S2070-G10Y) in Seidenglanz
PS: 2x 6902RS Lager gibts auch noch neu.

edit: die fourty soll schwarz matt werden und neue Decals bekommen


----------



## Feysal (16. Oktober 2011)

Achja...neulich im Zauberwald,nachdem ich und ein Freund zwei seltsamen Kreaturen auf Cube-Rössern gefolgt waren und diese verschwunden sind...aber wir fanden den Weg aus dem Wald(hab ja zum Glück Brotkrumen gestreut!!!)

Mein Canyon Nerve 8.0 . Schee wars ...


----------



## flocky0815 (16. Oktober 2011)

Mein GC AL 6.0 aus 2011. I like


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (16. Oktober 2011)

flocky0815 schrieb:


> Mein GC AL 6.0 aus 2011. I like



Cool, mit Fernseher.


----------



## bebo2403 (18. Oktober 2011)

bisschen frontlastig


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Oktober 2011)

bebo2403 schrieb:


> bisschen frontlastig



Hilft beim Umsetzen in Spitzkehren...

Aber mal echt...da hängt ja mehr stark exponierte Elektronik auf der Stange rum als in einem handelsüblichen Autocockpit!

Wenn Du einen etwas dynamischeren Abgang über den Lenker machst und aus den Klickies nicht mehr rauskommst, kannste 2 Monate deine Rate fürs Auto nicht mehr bezahlen...das Geld geht dann in den Ersatz der zerbröselten Avionik! 
Ich habe in den letzten 4 Monaten schon den dritten Lockouthebel für meine Magura Durin Race am Al 8.0 SE gebraucht...(Schlechte Fahrtechnik und guter Mut sind der Zuliefererindustrie Paradies  )

Hätte keinen Bock auf implodierende Fernseherröhren am Lenker.

Erste Maßnahme: Klingel weg! Hast eine in Funktionsunion mit dem Hinterrad und der rechten Hand. Einfach Hinterrad blockieren...und querstellen...hört man...sieht man...springt man weg...als Wanderer!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Schiltrac (18. Oktober 2011)

So aktueller Stand meines FRX:



Morgen kommt noch 2k Klarlack drauf und feddich.
Hintern ist das Casting der Fourty zu sehen, das gleich darauf tiefschwarz wurde


----------



## LeonF (18. Oktober 2011)

Also, ohne jetzt ins OT abrutschen zu wollen, aebr Blockier-Klingel find ich daneben...
Da kann man doch auch nett "Hallo" sagen oder sowas.


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. Oktober 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Also, ohne jetzt ins OT abrutschen zu wollen, aebr Blockier-Klingel find ich daneben...
> Da kann man doch auch nett "Hallo" sagen oder sowas.




ähhmmm...ja...kloar...ich gebe jedem Wanderer auch noch die Hand verbeuge mich und überreiche ihm meine Business-Card.

Nein...mein Lieber...ich zitiere dein Profil...Blockierbremse..."Geht scho'"! 

Für die Korrekten: Nein...ich mache das nicht immer so...die meisten nicht geriatrischen Wanderer hören MTBler auch so...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (18. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ich will die "Wegen Bikern wie dir haben wir so ein Imageproblem"-Diskussion jetzt hier nicht anfangen. 
Ich finds doof, du findest es ok. Alles gut.


----------



## RaceFace89 (18. Oktober 2011)

geriatrisch=alternde... 94er und so 
sorry,bin in stänkerlaune *duck und weg*


----------



## M.Escargot (18. Oktober 2011)

Das bestimmt allerletzte Nerve XC 8.0 von 2011, bestellt am letzten Tag der Sparbuchaktion. Sorry, Trimutant


----------



## flocky0815 (18. Oktober 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Aber mal echt...da hängt ja mehr stark exponierte Elektronik auf der Stange rum als in einem handelsüblichen Autocockpit!
> 
> Wenn Du einen etwas dynamischeren Abgang über den Lenker machst und aus den Klickies nicht mehr rauskommst, kannste 2 Monate deine Rate fürs Auto nicht mehr bezahlen...das Geld geht dann in den Ersatz der zerbröselten Avionik!


 
Das passt schon so. Muss ja irgendwie wieder nach Hause finden. Ist im Alter oft gar nicht so einfach...

Das mit den Raten hat sich bereits erledigt. Man fährt ja Dienstwagen...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (19. Oktober 2011)

Schicke Bikes!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hast eine in Funktionsunion mit dem Hinterrad und der rechten Hand. Einfach Hinterrad blockieren...und querstellen...hört man...sieht man...springt man weg...als Wanderer!


Hoffentlich sehen wir uns nie auf einem Trail...


----------



## xXJojoXx (19. Oktober 2011)

Das rote Nerve ist ja mal geil ! Wie heißt denn die Farbe genau ? 
Werde am Samstag auch mein AM hier reinstellen, allerdings gabs das nurnoch in schwarz


----------



## _PETE_ (19. Oktober 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Das rote Nerve ist ja mal geil ! Wie heißt denn die Farbe genau ?
> Werde am Samstag auch mein AM hier reinstellen, allerdings gabs das nurnoch in schwarz



monza race red


----------



## Biebertaler (19. Oktober 2011)

Anbei mein 2008er Canyon AL 7.0 in "L"arge


----------



## Summit76 (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal..........!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (20. Oktober 2011)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Anbei mein 2008er Canyon AL 7.0 in "L"arge



aber der rahmen ist doch min, ein 09er?


----------



## pionier1981 (20. Oktober 2011)

Mein Schätzchen...






Gruß


----------



## Biebertaler (20. Oktober 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> aber der rahmen ist doch min, ein 09er?




Ups....verschrieben, is ein 2009er


----------



## ijohn (21. Oktober 2011)




----------



## RMvolcano (21. Oktober 2011)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Anbei mein 2008er Canyon AL 7.0 in "L"arge


  MEGA! weißer Rahmen, weiße Gabel ----> I LIKE IT! Da sage noch einer, nur weiß sähe langweilig aus!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2011)

RMvolcano schrieb:


> Da sage noch einer, nur weiß sähe langweilig aus!!


Ich sag's umgekehrt: weiße Parts gehen NUR an einem weißen Bike


----------



## lnt (21. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich sag's umgekehrt: weiße Parts gehen NUR an einem weißen Bike



geschmackssache  ich fände folgendes traumhaft: schwarzer torque rahmen mit den weißen decals, dazu weiße felgen, weißer lenker,  weiße sattelklemme, weiße kurbelgarnitur, rest schwarz oder evtl. noch weiße bremsen  

passend wäre dazu noch ein paar von den schwarz-weißen bontrager parts, z.b. sattel und vorbau


----------



## RMvolcano (21. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich sag's umgekehrt: weiße Parts gehen NUR an einem weißen Bike



SCHEI?E!!!! Braucht jemand ne WEIßE Sid, nen WEIßEN Vorbau, nen WEIßEN Sattel und WEIßE Griffe (von meinem SCHWARZEN GC7,0)


----------



## Schiltrac (21. Oktober 2011)

jou weisse Sid wär was, könnt dir im Tausch ne 08er Reba in schwarz anbieten. Dämpfungsseite ist zwar total kaputt, aber wer braucht schon Lockout und Rebound? Ausserdem hat man damit auch grad 110 Gramm gespart, ist damit bestimmt noch leichter als deine Sid xD
Interesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (22. Oktober 2011)

lnt schrieb:


> geschmackssache  ich fände folgendes traumhaft: schwarzer torque rahmen mit den weißen decals, dazu weiße felgen, weißer lenker,  weiße sattelklemme, weiße kurbelgarnitur, rest schwarz oder evtl. noch weiße bremsen
> 
> passend wäre dazu noch ein paar von den schwarz-weißen bontrager parts, z.b. sattel und vorbau



Quasi ein rockzone in sw + weiße Felgen und Lenker 
Das hatte ich mir für meins auch überlegt. Eventuell mit weißen Ztr. Flow.


----------



## SaschaL (22. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich sag's umgekehrt: weiße Parts gehen NUR an einem weißen Bike



Kommt drauf an, an Rot gefallen mir weiße Komponenten auch sehr gut:


----------



## rider_x (22. Oktober 2011)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Japanische Flagge  : Weiß mit rotem Kern


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Oktober 2011)

lnt schrieb:


> ich fände folgendes traumhaft: schwarzer torque rahmen mit den weißen decals, dazu weiße felgen, weißer lenker,  weiße sattelklemme, weiße kurbelgarnitur, rest schwarz oder evtl. noch weiße bremsen


Wenn ich das lese, dreht sich mir der Magen um  Eben diese originalen schwarz-weiß Kombis fand ich in den letzten Jahren ja so furchtbar, dann lieber ganz schwarz!

Naja, ich mag halt einfach generell keine weißen Parts, ist einfach nicht meine Farbe -> Geschmacksache!  Da bleib lich lieber bei meinem - OHNE Farbe


----------



## Scott_Pascal (24. Oktober 2011)

Fährt jemand das Nerve AM Einsteiger Modell? 
Das ist ja unglaublich günstig für ein Bike diese Klasse mit FOX und allem.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Oktober 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Fährt jemand das Nerve AM Einsteiger Modell?
> Das ist ja unglaublich günstig für ein Bike diese Klasse mit FOX und allem.



geht noch günstiger woanders. Aber schlecht ist das sicher nicht. Solide ausgestattet und fährt sich sicher klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (24. Oktober 2011)

schmutzig und schmutziger ....


----------



## Scott_Pascal (25. Oktober 2011)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> geht noch günstiger woanders. Aber schlecht ist das sicher nicht. Solide ausgestattet und fährt sich sicher klasse!



Noch günstiger mit derselben Ausstattung?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Oktober 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Noch günstiger mit derselben Ausstattung?



du hast eine Pn.


----------



## Hoelzer_Sepp (25. Oktober 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> schmutzig und schmutziger ....


 
ja wääh!
Frischer Kuhkack?


----------



## martin82 (27. Oktober 2011)

nein, das ist 100% feinster walliser singletrail-boden der da klebt.... er hat sich von schnee und sonne erweichen lassen und sich auf wanderschaft begeben


----------



## Schiltrac (27. Oktober 2011)




----------



## anulu (27. Oktober 2011)

Wow! Gefällt mir richtig gut. Die Kombi grün/rot is geil!


----------



## christophersch (27. Oktober 2011)

RICHTIG GEIL! also wirklich: Hammer! 
hast du ein Angleset verbaut?


----------



## Schiltrac (27. Oktober 2011)

Merci!
-1° Winkelsteuersatz von Workscomponents


----------



## knackundback (27. Oktober 2011)

Nice...richtig geiles teil!!
Mehr Bilder!!

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (27. Oktober 2011)

hab grad noch zwei parat:


----------



## RMvolcano (29. Oktober 2011)

Technisch schön!
Optisch: ohne Worte... (grün und rot? ... ! ... ) besonders DAS grün und DIESES Rot? *+blaues Decal an der Fox und auf den Reifen?*
Nix für MEIN' Geschmack.


----------



## Schiltrac (29. Oktober 2011)

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden 
Auf jeden Fall sieht es in Real noch 100mal besser aus!
Die Farbe ist meine Interpretation von Team Green von Intense.
Fox Decals habe ich eigentlich die 2012 Factory (Gold) bestellt, dann hätte es zur The One und Saint gepasst, aber naja....
Und von der anderen Seite sind die Reifen ja Schwarz


----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Oktober 2011)

Geiles Teil, was hast gezahlt?


----------



## Schiltrac (29. Oktober 2011)

einfach Materialkosten. so ca. 60ChF für Grundierung, Lack, Beize...
Lackiert hat dann ein Bekannter 
Dann sind noch Kefü, Kette, Kettenblatt, Kassette und Decals neu, da weiss man die Preise ja etwa


----------



## Scott_Pascal (29. Oktober 2011)

Nice


----------



## ASQ (29. Oktober 2011)

Servus, hier mal ein Handy-Foto von der Isar-Trail Halbzeit...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Klasse Bike, für das Geld bekommst wahrscheinlich nirgends sonst ein einziges Fox Federelement. 


Was kannst zu den Bremsen sagen, packen die richtig zu?


----------



## raddüdel (30. Oktober 2011)

Meins





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

Da freut sich der smubob ;-)


----------



## ASQ (30. Oktober 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Klasse Bike, für das Geld bekommst wahrscheinlich nirgends sonst ein einziges Fox Federelement.
> 
> 
> Was kannst zu den Bremsen sagen, packen die richtig zu?



Also mit den Bremsen bin ich seeehr zufrieden. Die packen so gut, das es mich vor der Haustüre auch gleich mal gelegt hatte ^^
Auch im dauerstress bergab, konnte ich noch keine defizite erkennen.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

ASQ schrieb:


> Also mit den Bremsen bin ich seeehr zufrieden. Die packen so gut, das es mich vor der Haustüre auch gleich mal gelegt hatte ^^
> Auch im dauerstress bergab, konnte ich noch keine defizite erkennen.



Nicht schlecht.
Ist die Avid Elixir oder?


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

Gestern mal eine kleine gemütliche Runde in der Eifel gedreht...


----------



## ASQ (30. Oktober 2011)

Genau, Avid Elixier 5 hatt Canyon auf dem 7.0 verbaut. Vorne 200er und Hinten 180er Scheibe.

Wie bei den meißten Scheibenbremsen, hat die hintere Bremse nach ca. 200km das vibrieren angefangen. Das ist aber kein problem,,, hinten die 2 Schrauben lösen, welche den kompletten Sattel halten,,, Bremse pumpen und halten,, im gehaltenen zustand wieder die schrauben festziehen,,, und schon ist wieder ruhe.
Seit ca 2-3000km ist ruhe *aufHolzKlopf


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Nicht schlecht eh, ist echt ne klasse Bremse, für gutes Geld 

@sundawn:

ebenfalls tolles teil, wie fährst sich die mary vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke Scott Pascal 

Bis jetzt gefallen mir die Marys insgesamt wirklich am besten.
In Sachen Grip ist die MM nicht die beste, auch nicht in der Vertstar-Mischung, aber vom Volumen, Rollwiderstand und Gewicht her sehr gut.
Für Touren nehme ich hinten den Fat Albert Pacestar, das rollt nochmal deutlich besser.


----------



## Ratzfatz39 (30. Oktober 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Danke Scott Pascal
> 
> Bis jetzt gefallen mir die Marys insgesamt wirklich am besten.
> In Sachen Grip ist die MM nicht die beste, auch nicht in der Vertstar-Mischung, aber vom Volumen, Rollwiderstand und Gewicht her sehr gut.
> Für Touren nehme ich hinten den Fat Albert Pacestar, das rollt nochmal deutlich besser.



Ist das die neue Kind Shock in schwarz??


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

Nee...das ist nur ein schwarzes Remote Kit ;-)


----------



## monkey10 (30. Oktober 2011)

@sundawn77: ein paar fragen...

- ist der spank spike evo lenker ungekürzt (777mm) und welchen rise hat er? 
- welche pedale sind das?
- war das die von werk verbaute gabel (van) od. hast du nachgerüstet (der gabelschaft wirkt länger als üblich bei den von canyon verbauten, sieht aus wie 15-20mm unter und 5-10mm über dem vorbau)? 



sundawn77 schrieb:


> In Sachen Grip ist die MM nicht die beste, auch nicht in der Vertstar-Mischung, aber vom Volumen, Rollwiderstand und Gewicht her sehr gut.
> Für Touren nehme ich hinten den Fat Albert Pacestar, das rollt nochmal deutlich besser.



brems- oder kurvengrip? solange man bergab mit dem FA Pacestar hinten zufrieden ist, können es sich doch maximal um schnelle flowige trails handeln, oder?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. Oktober 2011)

Okay, hab jetzt auch die Mary bestellt
Hat einen übeln Grip, klar gibt es noch griperreichere aber gut mit über 1 kg dann.. 

Die fetten Bremscheiben sehen auch geil aus


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Oktober 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> @sundawn77: ein paar fragen...
> 
> - ist der spank spike evo lenker ungekürzt (777mm) und welchen rise hat er?
> - welche pedale sind das?
> ...



Hi Monkey,

- der 777 ist ungekürzt , 30er Rise
- Pedale sind DMR Vaults
- Die Gabel ist original vom Rockzone, also die Fox Van 180 R.

Der Spank Spike Vorbau hat eine sehr flache Klemmhöhe, so dass ich   
  nochmal 15mm mehr Spacer verbauen musste. Der originale Easton 
  Havoc ist halt viel höher.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Oktober 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Danke Scott Pascal
> 
> Bis jetzt gefallen mir die Marys insgesamt wirklich am besten.
> *In Sachen Grip ist die MM nicht die beste, auch nicht in der Vertstar-Mischung*, aber vom Volumen, Rollwiderstand und Gewicht her sehr gut.
> Für Touren nehme ich hinten den Fat Albert Pacestar, das rollt nochmal deutlich besser.



Für welche bedingungen gilt das? Und welcher reifen in ähnlichen dimensionen hat für dich noch mehr grip?!


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Berechtigte Frage ;-) mein Fehler... 

Fahre den muddy Mary eigentlich immer, daher meine ich auch trockene Untergründe.
In Sachen grip ist meine erfahrene Referenz der minion in supertacky.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Oktober 2011)

wie viel hast eig für dein torque gezahlt?


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> wie viel hast eig für dein torque gezahlt?



Wen meinst du ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Oktober 2011)

Dich


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

FÃ¼r den normalen Kurs von 1999 â¬ ;-)
Warum fragst du ?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Oktober 2011)

Nur so  
Ist schon ein Super Preis für so viel Bike


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Oktober 2011)

Aber das 2010er Modelljahr, oder?


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Nee, 2011. 
Das rockzone gab es letztes Jahr noch nicht


----------



## sideline (31. Oktober 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Gestern mal eine kleine gemütliche Runde in der Eifel gedreht...



du stehst auf der falschen Seite


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Na ist ja auch nur ein rockzone, kein speedzone ... Hehe

Hab aber auch viele jahre auf der anderen seite vom zaun Spaß gehabt ;-)


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Oktober 2011)

Im Netz sah das auch ganz andres aus, hast z.b reifen verändert oder bremsen auch?


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Geändert ist der Lenker, Vorbau, kindshock, Griffe, andere härtere federn. 
Und die minions hab ich runter geschmissen. Das wars schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (31. Oktober 2011)

Woher hast du die Feder für die VAN R bezogen? Brauche da auch eine Nummer härter (>80kg) und bin grad noch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Quelle.

Der Lenker sieht btw. seeeeehr breit aus


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Oktober 2011)

Echt die Bremsen sind orginal oder?


----------



## Eisbein (31. Oktober 2011)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Woher hast du die Feder für die VAN R bezogen? Brauche da auch eine Nummer härter (>80kg) und bin grad noch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Quelle.
> 
> Der Lenker sieht btw. seeeeehr breit aus


im bikemarkt sind doch so viele drin.

die minions, hmm. ich kann mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen das die minions eine bessere bremstraktion haben. aber jut, Jeder hat andere anforderungen...


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Der Lenker ist 777 mm breit und absolut genial. Bremsen sind original.


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Oktober 2011)

Die grüne Feder hab ich direkt bei canyon bestellt. Hatten die da.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. November 2011)

hast halt andre farbe genommen oder? 
weil hier siehts vieles ganz andres aus 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2578


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lnt (1. November 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> hast halt andre farbe genommen oder?
> weil hier siehts vieles ganz andres aus
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2578



das ist ja schon das 2012er modell. er hat ja ein rockzone aus 2011.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. November 2011)

Ach soo.. schade gibt es das also so gut wie nirgends mehr zu kaufen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. November 2011)

Kurz vor der Abfahrt, Südtirol / Meran
Torque8.0 aus 2007, nicht mehr ganz Original


----------



## christophersch (1. November 2011)

..was würde ich doch jetzt für eine Abfahrt geben... hach....


----------



## speichenquaeler (1. November 2011)

Leicht aufgehübschtes GC AL 8.0 2010:

Magura Durin Race
Formula R1
Syntace Cockpit (F148 und Vector)
Syntace P6 Sattelstütze
Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio

Und schaiz Bilder!! 












Bis KW18/2011 mein Hauptgefährt, dann ist hoffentlich mein Strive da...behalten und in Ehre gehalten wird es aber dennoch...zum Kilometerschrubben...und feste Wadeln machen....

Beste Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Da freut sich der smubob ;-)


 


@ Scott_Pascal: Nimms mir nicht übel, aber da du es echt ein Wenig übertreibst... lies dich doch BITTE wenigstens ein kleines Bisschen in das Thema ein oder benutz zu gewissen Fragen einfach mal die Board-Suche! Deine Fragen wurden entweder alle schon 1000 Mal an anderer Stelle beantwortet oder sind sogar so banal, dass sie eigentlich gar keiner Antwort bedürfen...! Außerdem ist das hier kein Tech-Thread 




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kurz vor der Abfahrt, Südtirol / Meran
> Torque8.0 aus 2007, nicht mehr ganz Original


Sehr schön! Die Rahmenfarbe gefällt mir sehr gut, gerade auch in Kombi mit den roten Laufrädern. Die waren nicht original auf dem 8.0er drauf damals, oder?


----------



## sundawn77 (2. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>



Das war auf das Foto mit dem schwarz/WEISSEN Bike bezogen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Die Rahmenfarbe gefällt mir sehr gut, gerade auch in Kombi mit den roten Laufrädern. Die waren nicht original auf dem 8.0er drauf damals, oder?



Original waren sie schwarz (Ringlé Abbah + DT540), womit das Bike ingesamt eher langweilig aussah, so rückblickend betrachtet 






Eigentlicher Austauschgrund war aber der Beulzustand des alten LRS und das die Roten da so günstig rumhingen im Laden  sind die DT E2200 - nicht das Neuste und Leichteste (aber immernoch leichter als die Originalen), aber sie gefallen und halten 

Passend dazu die NC17 Sudpin III in rot, die Lyrik auf 170mm und eine bissigere Bremse (Elixir mit XT Scheiben, statt K24).
Die RubberQueen im Vergleich zum Fat Albert sind auch super 
Griffe (Ritchey WCS; Verschleiß), Sattel (Selle Italia SLR), Kurbel (SLX, statt XT durch Unfall), Schaltung (SLX, x9 war nicht so haltbar) sind auch nicht mehr Original.

Der Rahmen hat zwar schon zwei Beulen, aber er gefällt mir auch seehr gut, und vor allem funktioniert er echt gut!
Daher reizen auch die anderen Enduros nicht wirklich...solange der Rahmen hält.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das war auf das Foto mit dem schwarz/WEISSEN Bike bezogen


Ja gut, nur weil mir das nicht gefällt, muss ich da ja keinen Kommentar zu abgeben  Die originale schwarz-weiß Kombi finde ich ehrlich gesagt deutlich schlimmer - sorry!! 




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> sind die DT E2200 - nicht das Neuste und Leichteste (aber immernoch leichter als die Originalen), aber sie gefallen und halten


Mein LRS wiegt auch gut 2,1kg, aber er hält schon seit über 5 bzw. 4 Jahren (Vorderrad/Hinterrad) ALLES aus, also wieso was neues kaufen. Und in deinem Fall eh bei der Optik...! 




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Die RubberQueen im Vergleich zum Fat Albert sind auch super


Na DAS ist aber kein Wunder... der alte Fat Albert war echt Mist!




Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat zwar schon zwei Beulen, aber er gefällt mir auch seehr gut, und vor allem funktioniert er echt gut!
> Daher reizen auch die anderen Enduros nicht wirklich...solange der Rahmen hält.


Kenne ich irgendwoher


----------



## monkey10 (2. November 2011)

leicht modifiziertes *Torque Alpinist (2011)*, heute bei herrlichem Wetter am Hausberg:







Abweichend von der Serienausstattung:
- RF SIXC Kurbel mit 22er KB
- NC17 Sudpin III
- leichtere 12-34 XT-Kassette
- leichte Thomson Masterpiece Sattelstütze für Bergtouren
- Selle Italia T1
- MuddyMary VertStar 2.35 oder Maxxis Minion Fr 2.5 42ST UST am VR
- dickere Ergon AM Griffe L
- Vorbau Easton Haven 55mm (statt des 75mm beim "L"-Rahmen)

*Letzte Änderungen:
- Syntace Vector DH 7075 18mm OS Rizer Lenker 780mm 8°
- Conti Baron 2.3 BCC als HR*

Alternativen:
- LRS mit ZTR Flow 
- RS Reverb (für kupiertes Gelände)
- andere Sattelstütze & Reifen für den Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (3. November 2011)

Hei, wo wurde das Bild aufgenommen?
Das ist ein Torque in L oder?

Gruß


----------



## eHarzer (3. November 2011)

@sundawn77+monkey10

perfekt Bikes


----------



## mr.zylinder (3. November 2011)

Mein "Schätzchen" am Weissensee in Kärnten.










Wunderschön da.​ 
​


----------



## MadArne87 (3. November 2011)

mal was aus brandenburg


----------



## MadArne87 (3. November 2011)

mh...wie stellt man die fotos rein, habe es nur mittels anhang hinbekommen


----------



## Mehrsau (4. November 2011)

Man sieht es nicht soooo gut.. aber das ist das Ergebnis eines lustigen Nightrides mit 2 Nerve XCs und nem Cube über den Dächern von Trier


----------



## Sera (4. November 2011)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Man sieht es nicht soooo gut.. aber das ist das Ergebnis eines lustigen Nightrides mit 2 Nerve XCs und nem Cube über den Dächern von Trier



Also ich seh gar nix. Einbinden von fb Fotos geht wohl nicht richtig


----------



## Mehrsau (4. November 2011)

Okay, dann hier als Anhang  Ich sehe das andere Bild aber auch.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. November 2011)

Servus,

ich lad mal das erste Bild von meinem Nerve hoch!





Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (5. November 2011)

Glückwunsch zum selben Modell 

Bin sehr zufrieden, bis auf den Umwerfer vorn, der nervt manchmal.

Laufradsatz, Sattel wurden gleich getauscht.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. November 2011)

Danke! Mit dem Umwerfer hatte ich noch keine Probleme, aber mit der Kurbel. Die musste komplett zerlegt, gereinigt und mit Montagepaste geschmiert werden um das Knacksen zu beseitigen! Warum hast du die Laufräder und den Sattel getauscht? Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich nur noch eine Vario Sattelstütze und eine 203 mm Bremsscheibe am Vorderrad verbauen. Sonst find ich im Grunde alles gut wie es ist!

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. November 2011)

Satel fahre ich eine selle italia carbonio flow,der wiegt nur 125gramm und passt perfeckt. Ich habenir "teure " und gute laufräder bei meinem Vorgänger Bike bauen lassen. Hope Naben dt swiss Felgen und Speichen. Der ist stabiler (32 anstelle von 28) Speichen und leichter. Der originale x1700 wiegt auch viel mehr. Außerdem ist die Lagerung bei Hope Naben besser. Vom Nabensound mal abgesehen 

Sattelstange ist das nächste Projekt.  Weis nur nicht welche :-( weil ohne versatz gibt es leider wenig Auswahl. Kannst mir ja mal einen Tipp geben. Ich wollte aber keinen mit Fernbedienung, ein Hebel am Sattel reicht völlig


----------



## xXJojoXx (6. November 2011)

Liebe auf den ersten Blick


----------



## 21XC12 (6. November 2011)

Die Kind shock i900 ist günstig und gut! Die hol ich mir vielleicht!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a53329/i900-sattelstuetze-%D8-316-mm-385-mm.html

Weiß nicht ob die KS dir reicht?! Kommt halt drauf an was du bereit bist auszugeben.

Oder hast du schon was in der engeren Auswahl? Ich nehm auch gern Tipps von dir an! Ich glaub du kennst dich besser aus. Bin noch relativ frisch hinter den Ohren was Biken anbelangt.

Das AM sieht auch schön aus! Manchmal grübel ich vor mich hin ob 140 mm Federweg nicht besser gewesen wären und ich auch zum AM hätte greifen sollen. Andererseits denke ich mein XC klettern echt super und auf engen Trails ist es super zu kontrollieren. Am besten man holt sich direkt zwei Bikes! Eins für die Tour und noch eins fürs mal richtig krachen zu lassen z.B. ein Strive!

Grüße


----------



## Mir4r (6. November 2011)

Das AM sieht auch schön aus! Manchmal grübel ich vor mich hin ob 140 mm Federweg nicht besser gewesen wären und ich auch zum AM hätte greifen sollen. Andererseits denke ich mein XC klettern echt super und auf engen Trails ist es super zu kontrollieren. Am besten man holt sich direkt zwei Bikes! Eins für die Tour und noch eins fürs mal richtig krachen zu lassen z.B. ein Strive!

Meins:





Das selbe denke ich mir auch manchmal mit meinem XC aber für 2 reicht das Geld hald dann doch nicht. Nur dann würde ich mir gleich ein Torque hohlen^^ 
Aber eine Reverb kommt vllt. nächtes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (6. November 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Kind shock i900 ist günstig und gut! Die hol ich mir vielleicht!
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a53329/i900-sattelstuetze-%D8-316-mm-385-mm.html
> 
> Grüße



31,6mm passt aber nicht!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. November 2011)

Ja nicht schlecht vom Preis her. Aber leider hat die Versatz und das nützt mir nix bzw brauch ich nicht.....


wäre dann eher sowas hier

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1170/a50889/super-natural-%D8-316-mm-x-385-mm.html

wobei auch hier der Ønicht stimmt


----------



## patinho (6. November 2011)

@Mir4r
Ist das Rahmengrösse L ?


----------



## Mir4r (6. November 2011)

patinho schrieb:


> @Mir4r
> Ist das Rahmengrösse L ?



Ja


----------



## patinho (7. November 2011)

@Mir4r
Danke !  Hab mir auch ein in L bestellt, bei 1,85 m uns SL 90.  
Dann sieht das bei dir wohl ähnlich aus.


----------



## Mir4r (7. November 2011)

patinho schrieb:


> @Mir4r
> Danke !  Hab mir auch ein in L bestellt, bei 1,85 m uns SL 90.
> Dann sieht das bei dir wohl ähnlich aus.



Hab sogar nur SL 87 war grad der Grenzbereich laut Canyon (86 wäre noch M gewesen). Aber passt wunderbar


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. November 2011)

Nun mit BoXXeR


----------



## rider_x (8. November 2011)

Sehr Geil...das einzige was mich stören würde wär der eingeschränkte Lenkwinkel. Ich weiß, ich weiß: In die Situation das die Boxxer anschlägt kommt man wahrscheinlich eher seltener. Muß man wohl ausprobieren. 
Baut die Gabel jetzt eigentlich höher als die 36 Fox. Meine gelesen zu haben das sich da was ändert. Bei der Totem ists glaub ich gleich.

Klär(t) mich auf


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. November 2011)

Also BoXXeR und Totem haben die gleiche Einbauhöhe, das weiß ich.
Wies aussieht mit der Fox weiß ich nicht :/
aber um den Lenkwinkel gings mir auch garnicht. Der Lenkereinschlag ist auch zweitrangig.
Ich hab die Boxxer eingebaut, da die Fox alles andere als steif war (meines Erachtens nach), hoffe mal, dass das bei der Boxxer besser ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Boxxer eingebaut, da die Fox alles andere als steif war (meines Erachtens nach), hoffe mal, dass das bei der Boxxer besser ist


 Also meiner Erfahrung nach sind die 36er Fox Gabeln eigentlich dreckssteif - was sich auch mit irgendwelchen Messungen irgendeiner Bikebravo deckt. Hatte allerdings noch keine 180er in der Hand, würde mich allerdings wundern, wenn die deutlich spürbar weicher wären als die 160er...!
Mit der Steifigkeit solltest du bei der Boxxer auf jeden Fall keine Probleme haben. Ist auf jeden Fall schon einen ganzen Schoppen steifer als die Lyrik. Zur Totem ist der Unterschied mMn kaum spürbar.
Wenn das Steifigkeitsgefühl auch mit der Boxxer nicht zufriedenstellend ist, könnte es wohl sein, dass dein Lenker oder das Laufrad zu stark flext...! (was man natürlich eigentlich als erstes mal hätte checken sollen ) Ersteres hatte ich bei meinem alten Lenker am Hardtail (lag aber u. a. an der 1" Klemmung), letzteres kommt definitiv vor, da weiß ich aber nicht, ob die Sun Ringle Laufräder dafür typische Kandidaten sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahetalmoves (8. November 2011)

Hallo,
sagt mal, wie macht sich eigentlich eine Steife bzw. Unsteife Gabel bemerkbar? Das hört man ja auch oft von Rahmen, das der einen steifer wäre als andere...?


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. November 2011)

Ne das das lag an der Gabel, und ich hatte keine Lust sie einzuschicken, und zum Schluss kommt sie zurück und es heißt, das sei normal.
Ich hab sie jetzt ganz einfach gegen die Boxxer getauscht und gut ist.
Prbefahrt steht noch aus, mir fehlt noch der passende Konusring, aber er ist schon auf dem Weg 

Außerdem passt die schwarze Boxxer viel besser in das Bike als die weiße Fox


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. November 2011)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1011288]
	
[/URL]


----------



## sundawn77 (9. November 2011)

Die Vaults sehen schick aus


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. November 2011)

Danke fahren sich auch super!


----------



## sundawn77 (9. November 2011)

Yep, weiss ich. Hab sie in schwarz ;-)


----------



## 21XC12 (9. November 2011)

Also ich hab Schrittlänge 85 und fahre M. Sind genau zwei Finger die ich noch zwischen die Nuts und das Oberrohr schieben kann. Ich glaube L wäre beim Absteigen bergauf schon gefährlich eng bei mir. Das PPS von Canyon passt schon ziemlich genau. Ich wollte auch erst L ordern. Es heißt ja wenn man zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen liegt, so soll man bei sportlicher Fahrweise zum kleineren und bei tourenorientierter Fahrweise zum größeren greifen. Von daher war für mich M die richtige Entscheidung!

Welche Maße für die Sattelstütze beim Nerve XC sind den die passenden, wenn nicht 31,6 mm? 30,9 mm? Habs noch nicht gemessen!

Also am besten find ich bis jetzt die Rock Shox Reverb "Stealth", weil man die Leitung innen verlegen kann. Ich find ein außenverlegter Zug sieht bei gesenktem Sattel nicht nur unschön aus, sondern stört bei der Fahrt und stellt im geringen Maße ein Sicherheitsrisiko dar. Wenn die Leitung zu sehr durchhängt und sich in einem Ast verfängt hat man den Salat. Wenn die Leitung ausreißt heißt es neu befüllen. Kostspielig und zeitaufwendig. Oder wie seht ihr das? Ich sage innenverlegt ist hier definitiv besser oder?

http://www.tri-ride.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/reverb-stealth-2.jpg


----------



## stonehill (9. November 2011)

Soo jetzt hab ich endlich auch mal ein Foto von meinem machen können, bevor es wieder dreckig gemacht wird.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. November 2011)

Nice! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (9. November 2011)

Sehr geil! Und die sackschwere Hammerschrott haste auch rausgeschmissen 
Ich würde nur noch den Hinterreifen in eine DHF Variante tauschen! Dann ist alles Supi!
was wiegts?


----------



## mok2905 (9. November 2011)

Gefällt mir wirklich gut. 

SLX Kurbel wird den Weg an mein Rockzone auch noch finden. Und mit der Code liebäugel ich auch schon ein wenig


----------



## stonehill (9. November 2011)

Konnte mich mir der Schmiddi nicht anfreunden und die SLX hatte ich bereits am letzten Rad und war immer sehr zufrieden. 

Gewicht interessiert mich auch, leider hab ich zZ nix um es vernünftig zu wiegen. 

Als Reifen liegen hier seit heut Muddy Mary FR Trailstar 2.35 und die Minion bleiben wohl dem Park vorenthalten.  

Ansonsten bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding.


----------



## sundawn77 (9. November 2011)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir wirklich gut.
> 
> SLX Kurbel wird den Weg an mein Rockzone auch noch finden. Und mit der Code liebäugel ich auch schon ein wenig



Reicht es beim Rockzone eigentlich wenn man nur eine SLX-Kurbel kauft oder muss man auch das Innenlager tauschen?


----------



## mok2905 (9. November 2011)

Innenlager muss man natürlich auch tauschen. Die SLX passt nicht auf das Howitzer Lager.


----------



## rider_x (9. November 2011)

Was habt ihr denn mit der Hammerschmidt? Ich bin sie bis jetzt zwar nur Probe gefahren aber fand das Ding gut. Steht das Teil zum Verkauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2011)

stonehill schrieb:


> Soo jetzt hab ich endlich auch mal ein Foto von meinem machen können, bevor es wieder dreckig gemacht wird.


Sehr schickes Teil!  Und mal wieder der Beweis, dass eine Gabel in raw super zu einem Rahmen in raw passt... irgendwann werd ich doch noch schwach 




christophersch schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Und die sackschwere Hammerschrott haste auch rausgeschmissen
> Ich würde nur noch den Hinterreifen in eine DHF Variante tauschen! Dann ist alles Supi!


Bei der Hammershit bin ich ganz klar deiner Meinung  Aber was spricht gegen den Minion R? Ich fand den damals ziemlich gut (so lange es nicht nass wurde).




stonehill schrieb:


> Als Reifen liegen hier seit heut Muddy Mary FR Trailstar 2.35 und die Minion bleiben wohl dem Park vorenthalten.


Gute Entscheidung


----------



## han-sch (9. November 2011)

habe letzt auch mal wieder ein foto von meinem dropzone gemacht .. 





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1011937


----------



## stonehill (9. November 2011)

Gefällt! Vor allem bin ich etwas neidisch auf den Rahmen. M und S sehen einfach noch geiler als L aus.


----------



## han-sch (9. November 2011)

Danke, deins aber auch  muss demnächst  mal gescheite fotos machen ..
stimmt, M und S sehen schon besser aus, aber es soll ja auch zum fahrer passen und nicht nur gut aussehen


----------



## anulu (9. November 2011)

Wow! Beides geile Geschosse.

Lila-Anbauteile un RAW is der Hammer!

Wie macht sich der Vivid im Torque  dürft gut abgehen oder?


----------



## christophersch (9. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ......Aber was spricht gegen den Minion R? Ich fand den damals ziemlich gut (so lange es nicht nass wurde).




Der Minion DHR ist hauptsächlich auf Bremstraktion ausgelegt. Dadurch hat er weniger Kurvenhalt und rollt spürbar schlechter. Ganz objektiv gesagt, ist es eher ein Anfänger Reifen.... 

(selbstverständlich würde ich niemals auf die Idee kommen, einen von euch als Anfänger zu beurteilen )

ganz Interessant ist es auch, wenn man sich mal die WC Pro's anguckt. Da fährt keiner den DHR. Klar, die haben ein ganz anderes fahrerisches Level als unsereins, aber ich finde trotzdem das sagt einiges über den Reifen aus...

Grüße

Christopher


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. November 2011)

Moin, klar sieht die Reverb Stealth am geilsten aus allerdings kann sie nit
nachgerüstet werden soweit ich weiß. 
Sattelstütze is 30,9 steht auch drauf

P.S Meld dich mal wegen ner Tour. 



21XC12 schrieb:


> Also ich hab Schrittlänge 85 und fahre M. Sind genau zwei Finger die ich noch zwischen die Nuts und das Oberrohr schieben kann. Ich glaube L wäre beim Absteigen bergauf schon gefährlich eng bei mir. Das PPS von Canyon passt schon ziemlich genau. Ich wollte auch erst L ordern. Es heißt ja wenn man zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen liegt, so soll man bei sportlicher Fahrweise zum kleineren und bei tourenorientierter Fahrweise zum größeren greifen. Von daher war für mich M die richtige Entscheidung!
> 
> Welche Maße für die Sattelstütze beim Nerve XC sind den die passenden, wenn nicht 31,6 mm? 30,9 mm? Habs noch nicht gemessen!
> 
> ...


----------



## SaschaL (10. November 2011)

Und weil es am letzten Wochenende im Raum München sehr schön herbstlich war, musste ich raus ... einmal Aumühle und zurück über Trails an der Isar.  Nächstes mal kommt auch eine anständige Kamera mit.


----------



## lnt (10. November 2011)

sehr schicke torques @ stonehill und franken_biker 

meines wird auch immer mehr zum dropzone  




vivid air fetzt, kannte an luftdämpfern vorher nur float rp und bin daher echt begeistert. übern winter wirds noch ne neue kurbel geben. vermutlich atlas fr.

gruß


----------



## stonehill (10. November 2011)

lnt schrieb:


> [...]vivid air fetzt, kannte an luftdämpfern vorher nur float rp und bin daher echt begeistert. [...]



Ich find ihn auch klasse. Auch wenn ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich schon das optimale Setup gefunden hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (10. November 2011)

Fehlen nur noch die Naben 
Möchte ein Torquefahrer vllt seine blaue Wippe gegen eine schwarze tauschen?


----------



## mok2905 (10. November 2011)

lnt schrieb:


> sehr schicke torques @ stonehill und franken_biker
> 
> meines wird auch immer mehr zum dropzone
> 
> ...



Die Aufkleber auf den Felgen und der Streifen auf den Reifen passen irgendwie überhaupt nicht, finde ich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2011)

lnt schrieb:


> übern winter wirds noch ne neue kurbel geben. vermutlich atlas fr.


Klingt vielversprechend! Dann direkt noch einen passenden Lenker -> BÄMM 

(@ sundawn77: extra für dich mal wieder was gegen weiße Parts gepostet - mal auf der dezenten Schiene )

PS: Felgenaufkleber würd ich auch abmachen.


@ Hardtail94: notfalls selbst eloxieren lassen


----------



## preumi (10. November 2011)

Hab auch ein Foto vom Dropzone mit Tourenlaufradsatz = 14,8 Kg 
Mit Deemax und Intense 2 Ply Reifen = 16,0 Kg.


----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2011)

@smubob 

Die weisse hussefelt - kurbel istcwirklich kein schmuckstück ;-)

Suche auch schon nach einer anderen. Die saint oder die e13 the hive find ich gut.


----------



## vattim (10. November 2011)

Hier mal wieder mein Grand Canyon. 8 Jahre auf´m Buckel und läuft und läuft. Aktuell mit kürzerem 90 mm Superforce-Vorbau und PD-M 545. Ich denke noch über ne Vario-Stütze von XLC nach....Am Wochenende will ich mal wieder los; dann gib`s ein schöneres Bild





Meint ihr, dass eine 120 mm-Gabel gehen würde? Laut Canyon natürlich nicht empfohlen/ zugelassen, aber technisch machbar. Und Garantie ist ja eh schon abgelaufen....


----------



## Stefan_78 (10. November 2011)

@sundawn77 ..wie wäre es den mit der Descendant (825g)??
hab mir die zugelegt und bin SEHR begeistert


----------



## stonehill (10. November 2011)

preumi schrieb:


> Hab auch ein Foto vom Dropzone mit Tourenlaufradsatz = 14,8 Kg
> Mit Deemax und Intense 2 Ply Reifen = 16,0 Kg.
> 
> [/url]



14,8 ist mal ne Ansage!  Aber die Nobbies find ich dann doch etwas zu unterdimensioniert. 

Funktioniert das Shortcage eigentlich mit zweifach und der Kassette? Kannst du praktisch groß/groß fahren?


----------



## preumi (10. November 2011)

stonehill schrieb:


> 14,8 ist mal ne Ansage!  Aber die Nobbies find ich dann doch etwas zu unterdimensioniert.
> 
> Funktioniert das Shortcage eigentlich mit zweifach und der Kassette? Kannst du praktisch groß/groß fahren?



Den LRS mit den Nobbies nutze ich für Touren auf eher flacheren Trails (Isartrails) da er sich sehr schnell beschleunigen läßt und superleicht rollt, taugt sogar für Sprinttraining.Da ich zwei Vollbestückte Laufradsätze habe geht der Umbau in unter 5min. von Nobbie auf DH/Freeride .

Das mit dem Shortcage funkioniert nicht gut, auf dem 36er Blatt kann ich nur die letzten 4 Gänge nutzen, auf dem 22er lassen sich alle Gänge schalten. Werde ein Mediumcage montieren dann müßte sich auf beiden KB alle Gänge schalten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lnt (10. November 2011)

fahre auch 24/36 mit shortcage und würde nie mehr auf nem freerider ein längeren käfig fahren wollen. klar, die 3 größten ritzel + 36er kb und klein-klein gehen nicht, muss man halt mal aufpassen beim schalten. aber die gut gespannte kette und die bodenfreiheit möcht ich nicht mehr hergeben, ist mir einfach wichtiger.

tja, die felgensticker bleiben einfach mal dran. den roten streifen auf dem highroller bekomm ich eh nicht weg, da können die decals auch gleich dran bleiben. sollen eh nur mit aufwand gut entfernt werden können, da hab ich keine lust drauf 

@ smubob: an die weiße respond 2fach kurbel kommt man (zum guten preis) einfach schwer ran  dann halt doch schwarz, aber dafür auch schön leicht und edel mit der atlas fr.


----------



## r0ckZ (10. November 2011)

perfekter saisonabschluss und es geht ins dritte jahr. danke canyon





ca 14,9 kg bewährte teile


----------



## stonehill (10. November 2011)

@ preumi & int: Alternativ holt euch doch eine kleinere Kassette. Hab ich auch gemacht (11-25) und lässt sich problemlos mit Shortcage und 24/36 fahren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2011)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> @sundawn77 ..wie wäre es den mit der Descendant (825g)??


Genau die wollte ich auch gerade in den Raum werfen 




r0ckZ schrieb:


> perfekter saisonabschluss und es geht ins dritte jahr. danke canyon


Hatte ich mich bei den Fotos von cxfahrer schon gefragt: wie kommst du zu der orangenen Wippe?




stonehill schrieb:


> @ preumi & int: Alternativ holt euch doch eine kleinere Kassette. Hab ich auch gemacht (11-25) und lässt sich problemlos mit Shortcage und 24/36 fahren.


Mit 24-25 kommst du aber keinen Berg mehr hoch! Da kann man auch direkt 1 Kettenblatt fahren, das macht denn wenigstens richtig Sinn.


----------



## MUD´doc (10. November 2011)

vattim schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass eine 120 mm-Gabel gehen würde? Laut Canyon natürlich nicht empfohlen/ zugelassen, aber technisch machbar. Und Garantie ist ja eh schon abgelaufen....



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es Riskieren würde. Wäre halt Schade um den schicken Rahmen.
Nutzt du denn die 100mm voll aus bzw. was würden dir die weiteren 20mm
bringen?
Die XLC mit dem Blau sieht bestimmt Schnieke aus


----------



## vattim (10. November 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es Riskieren würde. Wäre halt Schade um den schicken Rahmen.
> Nutzt du denn die 100mm voll aus bzw. was würden dir die weiteren 20mm
> bringen?
> Die XLC mit dem Blau sieht bestimmt Schnieke aus



Ich denke du hast Recht. Also, die 100 mm nutze ich schon voll aus. Bin grad nur dabei, mehr in Richtung "Spielerei" zu tendieren. Fully bin ich mir nicht sicher; hab ich bisher eigentlich nie gebraucht. Ich wohne in Norddeutschland; da is nix mit Bergen; bin schon oft im Schwarzwald gefahren (hab da Verwandtschaft) und habe eigentlich nichts vermisst; und ich bin absoluter Hardtail-Fan.

Es gibt schon ja auch ziemlich geile FR-Hardtails, aber die gibts immer nur bis 20". Und bei 190 cm und 94 Schrittlänge, wird das nicht funktionieren und bei 90 KG habe ich echt Bedenken, dass irgendwas bricht. 

Naja, und nach 8 Jahren mit meinem GC gibt es immer noch keinen Grund mich von dem Rald zu trennen. Es sieht - nach entsprechender Pflege - immer noch top aus. 

Und bei den Finanziellen Aufwendungen, die erforderlich werden, könnte ich mir auch gleich neues GC 8.0 bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2011)

Die Descendant ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Die kann man doch auch mit 2 Kettenblättern + Bashguard montieren, oder?
Die findet man immer nur mit einem Kettenblatt.

Kann ich da die Ritzel von der Hussefelt montieren?


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. November 2011)

> Die kann man doch auch mit 2 Kettenblättern + Bashguard montieren, oder?



Ich habe bis jetzt die Descendant immer nur mit _*1 *_KB + Bashguard gesehn...
wenns auch mit 2 geht, gehört demnäcsht eine mir


----------



## Eifelheizer (10. November 2011)

Dann zeige ich mal meinen Schatz.
Eine Nerve XC4 von 2005 mit jede Menge anderen Teilen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44372

Hier die Urfttalsperre mit sehr wenig Wasser drin.






Bald bekomm ich ja einen Neuen.


----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt die Descendant immer nur mit _*1 *_KB + Bashguard gesehn...
> wenns auch mit 2 geht, gehört demnäcsht eine mir



Sind die Kurbelarme nicht immer gleich, egal, wieviele Ritzel man dran schraubt?

Hab die Descendant bis jetzt nur am 2011er SX-Trail mit 2 Kettenblättern + Bash gesehen, aber das heisst doch dass es machbar ist?!


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. November 2011)

Hier sieht man, dass die Gewinde für das kleinste KB nicht vorhanden sind.
Specialized wird mal wieder extrawürste gemacht haben
you can't be too specialized...


----------



## sundawn77 (10. November 2011)

Ist das bei der E-thirteen auch so?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man, dass die Gewinde für das kleinste KB nicht vorhanden sind.
> Specialized wird mal wieder extrawürste gemacht haben
> you can't be too specialized...


Aber man sieht auch, dass dort definitiv "etwas" vorhanden ist... könnte sein, dass das nur plangefräst, gebohrt und mit Gewinde versehen werden muss - dass wär dann nicht soooo speciell 




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ist das bei der E-thirteen auch so?


Nope, bei der ist an der Stelle einfach gar nichts.


----------



## unchained (11. November 2011)

naja nur die Bearbeitung wäre dort auf Grund der Achse nicht mehr nächträglich machbar.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2011)

Klar, nachträglich nicht mehr. Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen, dass der Rohling der Kurbel generell dafür vermutlich geeignet/gedacht ist.


----------



## Marcelo_CTR (12. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (12. November 2011)

Schönes Ding!
Was ist das für ein Lenker? Sixpack in Chrom?


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. November 2011)

is ein Easton.
Entweder ein Haven oder ein Havoc, das Ende kann ich leider nicht lesen...


----------



## Marcelo_CTR (12. November 2011)

It's a Easton Haven


----------



## vattim (12. November 2011)

Hier aktuelle Herbstimpressionen von meinm alten GC mit erstmals getesteter XLC-Vario-Stütze


----------



## vattim (12. November 2011)

Und weil`s so schon ist, gleich noch zwei Bilder hinterher...








Beste Grüße aus dem hohen Norden...


----------



## paulipan (13. November 2011)

Hier mal meins. Bin am überlegen ne Fox Talas mit 150mm reinzubauen.... Jemand schon Erfahrungen?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## knackundback (13. November 2011)

Hier ein paar Bildchen von meiner Tour heut morgen...war sehr Nebelig aber schön anzusehen,was halt so zu sehen war ;-)

Lg



Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## T!ll (13. November 2011)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hier mal meins. Bin am überlegen ne Fox Talas mit 150mm reinzubauen.... Jemand schon Erfahrungen?



Würde ich nicht machen.
120mm harmonieren hervorragend mit dem Rahmen.
Alles darüber versaut die Geometrie


----------



## xXJojoXx (13. November 2011)

Schöne Herbsttour gemacht:










Während der erste von zwei Platten am Centurion geflickt wurde, konnte ich auch noch Fotos machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyko (15. November 2011)

xXJojoXx ist das ein xl Rahmen?


----------



## xb39 (15. November 2011)




----------



## xXJojoXx (15. November 2011)

pyko schrieb:


> xXJojoXx ist das ein xl Rahmen?



Jap. Draufsetzen und wohlfühlen


----------



## floleerau (16. November 2011)

>Canyon in Australien so weit haben sie es gebracht!! =)


----------



## floleerau (16. November 2011)

oh etwas gross ............sorry


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

Wenn du die Bildversion in 1024x... nimmst, passts  Kannst den Beuitrag ja auch noch nachträglich editieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (16. November 2011)

he danke schön,und wie stelle ich das an !!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

Im Album bei "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" einfach den Code aus der 2. Zeile kopieren, oben im Bild-Beitrag auf diesen Button klicken: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und den Code austauschen.


----------



## floleerau (17. November 2011)

Danke


----------



## stance53 (17. November 2011)




----------



## monkey10 (17. November 2011)

Ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Tork (Ost-)Alpinist customized. Das Wetter läßt noch immer Touren in den Bergen zu, darum gehts morgen noch höher rauf

Obligatorisches Gipfelfoto:










Trailparadies:





Leider sind hier Biker nicht immer gern gesehen:


----------



## FlorianDue (18. November 2011)

gerade abgeholt


----------



## NeroKnight (18. November 2011)

Und wie macht sich die Sattelstütze bis her?


----------



## jaxxxon (19. November 2011)

[QUOTE

gerade abgeholt [/QUOTE]

Schöne Maschine. Welche Größe hat der Rahmen?


----------



## Brinsen (19. November 2011)

Ist ein S Rahmen.

Es fehlt die Versteifung an Ober- & Sitzrohr.


----------



## FlorianDue (19. November 2011)

Genau, ist ein S Rahmen. 
Passt mir eigentlich besser, als der S Rahmen. Die Stütze macht sich ganz gut, hält schon seit einem halbem Jahr. Allerdings habe ich mir jetzt eine Kindshock bestellt, da ich keinen Remote brauche und ich so die Stütze schneller gegen eine normale tauschen kann, wenn es mal in den Bikepark geht. Bin gestern nur 5 min gefahren, allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, daß ich durch die weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze zu weit nach hinten komme, und dadurch im Federweg versacke. Kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BKM-SE (19. November 2011)

mfg SE


----------



## 21XC12 (19. November 2011)

Und hier nochmal meins! Diesmal vom Matsch befreit, mit neuer KS Dropzone Lever, 203 mm Rotor vorne, Ergon GE1 Grips und wohl eher unwesentlich die eloxierten Ventilkappen in rot!





Und noch Eins!





Was meint Ihr? Fehlt noch was?


----------



## Tshikey (19. November 2011)

... leider nur ein handy-pic, dafür um so herbstlicher!


----------



## ivo89 (19. November 2011)

Herbststimmung...


----------



## sundawn77 (20. November 2011)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> mfg SE




Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## varadero (20. November 2011)

Oldtimer im Herbst:


----------



## jaamaa (20. November 2011)

@BKM-SE

Das Braun wirkt aber auch edel, sehr schicke Farbkombi. Macht sich im nächsten Vid bestimmt richtig gut.


----------



## Eifelheizer (21. November 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8918124&postcount=4645

Nun Stelle ich mein aktuelles Modell vor.
Eine Nerve XC 8.0 2012. Größe M.
Letzten Freitag abgeholt und schon 100km zurück gelegt.
Den Lenker fand ich schon erschreckend breit,
aber hab mich schon dran gewöhnt
Naja und an die 3 Gänge mehr muss ich mich auch noch dran gewöhnen.
Alles in allem ist das Bike schon ganz ordenlich.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. November 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Schönes Bike! Das der Lenker breit ist stört nicht weiter. Ich denke die Hörner lassen den Lenker so wuchtig aussehen. Ich bin sowieso kein Fan von den Teilen. Die sind zwar gut zum klettern, aber ich finde optisch und auch für Trails oder bergab hindern die Teile! Ist natürlich Geschmackssache! Aber ich finds TOP dein Bike! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BKM-SE (21. November 2011)

@21XC12, Tshikey, ivo89 & Eifelheizer...
konnte den neuen oberrohren noch nie was abgewinnen, aber ich stelle grade fest, ich habe mich jetzt doch langsam an die neue nerve gewöhnt. schöne räder 

@sundawn77 & jaamaa,
danke euch! man kann es ja heutzutage fast nicht mehr zugeben ..... aber sowas hört man immer gerne 

mfg SE


----------



## Eifelheizer (21. November 2011)

Normalerweiser hätte ein Bike Kumpel von mir, der einen Laden betreibt,
schon ein gutes Angebot für ein neues Specialized gemacht.
Letztendlich wollt ich doch lieber der Marke CANYON treu bleiben.
Schon damals war der Gedanke da, sich lieber ein deutsches Bike aus der Region zu kaufen.

Ein weiterer Bike Kumpel von mir schaut sich gerade auch nach einem CANYON Bike um,
auch er könnte ein vergünstigtes Specialized bekommen.
Mal sehen was dabei raus kommt, ich lass ich überraschen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, daß ich durch die weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze zu weit nach hinten komme, und dadurch im Federweg versacke. Kann das sein?


Das ist ein typischens "Problem" des Torque Rahmens. Liegt daran, dass das Sitzrohr so weit vorne angeschlagen ist und deshalb in recht flachem Winkel steht.




jaamaa schrieb:


> @BKM-SE
> 
> Das Braun wirkt aber auch edel, sehr schicke Farbkombi. Macht sich im nächsten Vid bestimmt richtig gut.


Kupfer! ...um genau zu sein


----------



## FlorianDue (22. November 2011)

Meine ersten Befürchtungen haben sich aber nicht bestätigt.
mit angepassten Sag hinten ( 30%) versacke ich nun nicht mehr im Federweg. Die Hammerschmidt bleibt dran, ich bin begeistert.
Insgesamt taugt für mich die Geometrie und es kommt mir so vor, also ob ich den Berg besser hoch kommen, als mit meinem Radon Slide ED.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob der Vivid Air wirklich so nah am Coil ist vom Fahrverhalten her, aber bei meinem fahre ich mit etwas weniger als 30% Sag und nutze den Federweg trotzdem gut aus. Hast du die Dämpfung des Vivid nach dem Vivid Trailside Tuning Guide (pdf) eingestellt? Zumindest die Dämpfung sollte ja 1:1 gleich sein mit dem Coil. Ich fahre genau die dort empfohlenen Einstellungen (weiß gerade nicht mehr genau für welches der Szenarien) und bin damit sehr zufrieden, habe seit der Grundeinstellung am Anfang keinen Einsteller mehr benutzt 
Bei meinem Manitou Evolver hatte ich den Nachteil, dass der bei softem Setup (was nötig war, damit er bergab gut funktioniert hat) bergauf mit komplettem Gepäck auf dem Rücken schon über 40% eingetaucht war, das war nicht so prall. Auch die LS-Druckstufe hatte da nicht viel geholfen. Der Vivid bleibt deutlich höher im Hub und das Rad tritt sich damit viel angenehmer bergauf


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. November 2011)

Ich finde die neuen Farbkombis noch relativ gewöhnungsbedürftig aber schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmeKi (22. November 2011)

So, nun hat mein liebes Torque auch eine BoXXer, Samstag wird sie dann das erste mal richtig ran genommen...


----------



## Max_913 (22. November 2011)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> mfg SE




sehr sehr geiles bike....eines der besten bilder hier imo


----------



## knuspi (22. November 2011)

@BKM-SE: Hast du die Sitzstrebe lackiert oder warst du auch Opfer eines Risses?


----------



## BKM-SE (22. November 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> @BKM-SE: Hast du die Sitzstrebe lackiert oder warst du auch Opfer eines Risses?



Ich denke eher umgekernt, des Rad war eher mein Opfer. 
Es ist also eine neue, die wie ich finde deutlich robuster aussieht.
Hatte mich eh schon gewundert dass mich die alte solange ausgehalten hat. Hatte es nämlich schon gebraucht gekauft und Ich fahre damit bei Gelegenheit wie mit meinen Demo 

edit .... [email protected]_913


----------



## jaamaa (22. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kupfer! ...um genau zu sein



Also wenn wir nun ganz pingelig sind... dann bitte 'copper' .


----------



## cougar1982 (22. November 2011)

Die Winterreifen hab ich schon aufm Rad. Jetzt kann der Winter mit viel Schnee wieder kommen.


----------



## BKM-SE (22. November 2011)

@cougar1982 ... wie? vorne und hinten weiß? des hat schon jemand? und auch noch auf des selben Seite! unmöglich! eine Frechheit 



jaamaa schrieb:


> Also wenn wir nun ganz pingelig sind... dann bitte 'copper' .


ganz ehrlich ... hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht


----------



## cougar1982 (22. November 2011)

ich hoffe aber das bleibt nicht auf dauer so. wurde auf garanie getauscht. ich hoffe irgendwann kommt dann wieder was schwarzes hinten rein.


----------



## christophersch (22. November 2011)

BKM-SE schrieb:


> ............ und Ich fahre damit bei Gelegenheit wie mit meinen Demo



schön zu hören! bei All-Mountains kann ich persönlich auch immer schwer die Stabilität einschätzen...
Also könnte es bei mir ja doch irgendwann mal ein AM werden...


----------



## monkey10 (22. November 2011)

noch immer feinstes wetter in den bergen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. November 2011)

wo isn das?

in Wien hängt die suppe ...


----------



## anulu (23. November 2011)

AmeKi schrieb:


> So, nun hat mein liebes Torque auch eine BoXXer, Samstag wird sie dann das erste mal richtig ran genommen...



Kommt gut mit Boxxer! Könntest bei Gelegenheit ein Bild vom ganzen Bike machen  würde mich interessieren.


----------



## AmeKi (23. November 2011)

Kommt nach dem WE da gehts auf unseren Hometrail und da werden dann ein paar Actionfotos gemacht


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2011)

Ich gehöre ja erstens zur DC-Gabel-im-Torque-Opposition und mag zweitens weiße Parts nicht so, aber bei dem da oben finde ich das Gesamtbild sehr schön und stimmig


----------



## sundawn77 (23. November 2011)

Ist die Geometrie nicht etwas arg aufrecht, wenn man vorne dann 200mm und hinten weiterhin 180 mm Federweg fährt?


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. November 2011)

Ne, hab ebenfalls ne Boxxer verbaut (allerdings schwarz/schwarz  ) und ich muss sagen, es fährt sich echt angenehm


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2011)

Nein, theoretisch geht das sogar eher in die andere Richtung...! Die Boxxer hat genau die gleiche Einbaulänge wie eine Totem. Aber mal angenommen man würde bei beiden Gabeln den identischen prozentualen Sag-Wert fahren, wäre der effektive Lenkwinkel im Sag mit der Boxxer sogar ganz minimal steiler


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. November 2011)

Sind die Einbaulängen von 180er 36 und Boxxer/Totem identisch?


----------



## AmeKi (23. November 2011)

Zur Totem kann ich nichts sagen aber die 180er 36 und die Boxxer haben die gleichen Einbaulänge.

Finde die Geometrie jetzt aber auch nicht sehr viel anders als vorher, wobei ich bisher nur ein kleines Stück gefahren bin aber selbst da würde man schon einen massiven Unterschied direkt merken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (23. November 2011)

Man hört ja viel jetzt, dass eine Doppelbrücke am normalen Torque verbaut wird.
Habt ihr keine Bedenken, dass der Rahmen das nicht mitmacht? Freigegeben ist es doch erst beim 2012er FRX.


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. November 2011)

AmeKi schrieb:


> Zur Totem kann ich nichts sagen aber die 180er 36 und die Boxxer haben die gleichen Einbaulänge.
> 
> Finde die Geometrie jetzt aber auch nicht sehr viel anders als vorher, wobei ich bisher nur ein kleines Stück gefahren bin aber selbst da würde man schon einen massiven Unterschied direkt merken.




Jou, ich hba da auch nichts gemerkt...


----------



## AmeKi (23. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Man hört ja viel jetzt, dass eine Doppelbrücke am normalen Torque verbaut wird.
> Habt ihr keine Bedenken, dass der Rahmen das nicht mitmacht? Freigegeben ist es doch erst beim 2012er FRX.



Ich kenne mich in der Materie jetzt nicht aus aber warum meinst du? Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen dass der Rahmen jetzt durch die Doppelbrücke so massiv mehr belastet wird. Klar ist da durch die höhere Steifigkeit etc. eine Mehrbelastung da aber dass es den Rahmen zerlegt glaube ich nicht... Lasse mich da aber gern eines Besseren belehren 
Sorgen mache ich mir aber nicht wirklich gerade, wenn was sein sollte muss ich damit leben und werde Canyon auch keinen Vorwurf machen!


----------



## sundawn77 (23. November 2011)

Ich frag nur...kenne mich mit den Belastungen auch nicht aus...


----------



## AmeKi (23. November 2011)

Wenn was sein sollte werde ich mich melden, hoffe aber natürlich dass ich das nicht muss


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2011)

AmeKi schrieb:


> Zur Totem kann ich nichts sagen aber die 180er 36 und die Boxxer haben die gleichen Einbaulänge.


Ja gut, dann passt das ja.




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Man hört ja viel jetzt, dass eine Doppelbrücke am normalen Torque verbaut wird.
> Habt ihr keine Bedenken, dass der Rahmen das nicht mitmacht? Freigegeben ist es doch erst beim 2012er FRX.


Der Tibor ist  irgendwann früher dieses Jahr auch mit einer 888 in seinem normalen Torque unterwegs gewesen. Klar, der kriegt ne etwas andere Behandlung, wenn es ihm den Rahmen zerlegt bzw. so jemandem gegenüber macht Canyon auch andere Eingeständnisse, da die Teamfahrer sicher auch in den QM Prozess eingebunden werden und das quasi "Feldexperimente" sind. Mir wäre es eigentlich auch zu haarig, ABER mich würde mal interessieren, ob am Steuerkopfbereich des FRX gegenüber dem Standard-Torque wirklich was geändert wurde oder ob man es jetzt einfach nur mal geprüft hat, was vorher nicht als nötig erachtet wurde...




AmeKi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen dass der Rahmen jetzt durch die Doppelbrücke so massiv mehr belastet wird. Klar ist da durch die höhere Steifigkeit etc. eine Mehrbelastung da aber dass es den Rahmen zerlegt glaube ich nicht...


Doch, er WIRD stärker belastet! Aber nicht durch die Steifigkeit der Gabel bzw. nicht direkt, also genau genommen durch das, was die effektive/spürbare Steifigkeit erzeugt, nämlich die Bauart mit der doppelten Abstützung unter sowie über dem Steuerrohr. Eine Singlecrown Gabel flext bei Belastung in sich, was bei ihr an der Krone sozusagen "aufhört" bzw. deutlich abnimmt, da die Kräfte nur durch den Schaft weiter übertragen werden. Bei der Doublecrown Gabel ist diese Übertragung von Kräften ins Steuerrohr deutlich größer, da die Tauchrohre bis nach oben verlängert sind und sich an 2 Punkten gegen wirkende Kräfte abstützen, statt nur an einem wie bei der Singlecrown. Kurz gesagt: bei Verwendung einer Singlecrown ist diese das schwächere Glied in der Kette, bei der Doublecrown der Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (23. November 2011)

Kann man sagen je dünner die rohre einer DC desto weniger Belastung am Rahmen? 

Also am besten eine boxxer?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2011)

Vermutlich. Ich weiß auch nicht, WIE groß die Kräfte genau werden können und ob das in dem Zusammenhang nicht eine Milchmädchenrechnung ist...


----------



## sundawn77 (23. November 2011)

So ne Fox 40 in sw würde meinem sw Rockzone sehr gut stehen ;-)


----------



## mok2905 (23. November 2011)

Die 40 steht eigentlich jedem Rad sehr gut 

Ich hätt statt der weißen Van gerne ne schwarze, oder eine schwarze Totem.


----------



## anulu (23. November 2011)

Ich glaube mal iwas drüber gelesen zu haben, dass Canyon Torque-Rahmen für DC-Gabeln freigegeben wurden?! Weiß nich mehr bei welchem Bike das war... weis jmd. genaueres?

Ich würde auf jeden Fall bei Canyon nachfragen zur Verwendung einer DC-Gabel...einfach zur Sicherheit. Das is wie Smubob erklärt hat schon ein Belastungsunterschied.


----------



## sundawn77 (23. November 2011)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Die 40 steht eigentlich jedem Rad sehr gut
> 
> Ich hätt statt der weißen Van gerne ne schwarze, oder eine schwarze Totem.



Geht mir ganz genauso!!!


----------



## christophersch (23. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...ABER mich würde mal interessieren, ob am Steuerkopfbereich des FRX gegenüber dem Standard-Torque wirklich was geändert wurde oder ob man es jetzt einfach nur mal geprüft hat, was vorher nicht als nötig erachtet wurde...



Meines Erachtens hat das neue Frx ein durchgängiges 1.5 Steuerrohr. Und bestimmt ist auch die Wandstärke etwas höher. Bei so einem relativ kleinen Bauteil macht sich das bestimmt am Gewicht auch noch nicht sooo stark bemerkbar...


----------



## anulu (23. November 2011)

Da es hier ja ne Galerie is hier mal mein ES mit Lyrik und neuen Felgen.
Dachte anfangs mit weißer Gabel siehts komisch aus... aber mir gefällt es verdammt gut damit. 
Erinnert iwie halt an die Standardausführung irgendeines Torques^^

Fährt sich sehr geil! Was Laufräder ohne Achter un Schlägen so ausmachen 

Iwann werden noch XTR-Bremshebel verbaut und für Touren hätt ich gern einen Roco Air oda Vivid Air... un den DHX fürn Bikepark un gaaanz wichtig en neuer Sattel! Der is fertig... jemand Ideen für einen neuen? Iwas bequemes aber Optik eher an einen SLR angelehnt.









Sobald ich mal nich meine Kamera daheim vergess mach ich unterwegs mal gescheite Bilder.


----------



## Battler (23. November 2011)




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> So ne Fox 40 in sw würde meinem sw Rockzone sehr gut stehen ;-)





mok2905 schrieb:


> Die 40 steht eigentlich jedem Rad sehr gut


Bäh! Die 40 sieht eigentlich an keinem Rad gut aus, die pummelige Wuchtbrumme...




christophersch schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens hat das neue Frx ein durchgängiges 1.5 Steuerrohr. Und bestimmt ist auch die Wandstärke etwas höher.


Nope, ist ein Tapered Steuerrohr. Letzteres kann natürlich gut sein.




anulu schrieb:


> Da es hier ja ne Galerie is hier mal mein ES mit Lyrik und neuen Felgen.


Jetzt müsste man sie nur noch sehen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (24. November 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Da es hier ja ne Galerie is hier mal mein ES mit Lyrik und neuen Felgen.
> Dachte anfangs mit weißer Gabel siehts komisch aus... aber mir gefällt es verdammt gut damit.
> Erinnert iwie halt an die Standardausführung irgendeines Torques^^
> 
> ...



Ich Zitiers mal kurz... sry hatte die Bilder falsch hochgeladen! Nun müsstense sichtbar sein


----------



## AmeKi (24. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Doch, er WIRD stärker belastet! Aber nicht durch die Steifigkeit der Gabel bzw. nicht direkt, also genau genommen durch das, was die effektive/spürbare Steifigkeit erzeugt, nämlich die Bauart mit der doppelten Abstützung unter sowie über dem Steuerrohr. Eine Singlecrown Gabel flext bei Belastung in sich, was bei ihr an der Krone sozusagen "aufhört" bzw. deutlich abnimmt, da die Kräfte nur durch den Schaft weiter übertragen werden. Bei der Doublecrown Gabel ist diese Übertragung von Kräften ins Steuerrohr deutlich größer, da die Tauchrohre bis nach oben verlängert sind und sich an 2 Punkten gegen wirkende Kräfte abstützen, statt nur an einem wie bei der Singlecrown. Kurz gesagt: bei Verwendung einer Singlecrown ist diese das schwächere Glied in der Kette, bei der Doublecrown der Rahmen...



Soweit verstanden und danke!


----------



## Canyon_Support (24. November 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Ich glaube mal iwas drüber gelesen zu haben, dass Canyon Torque-Rahmen für DC-Gabeln freigegeben wurden?! Weiß nich mehr bei welchem Bike das war... weis jmd. genaueres?
> 
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall bei Canyon nachfragen zur Verwendung einer DC-Gabel...einfach zur Sicherheit. Das is wie Smubob erklärt hat schon ein Belastungsunterschied.



Als Nachtrag zu diesem Thema möchten wir gerne auf die Tipps und Hinweise aus unserem Support Center hinweisen:

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...pportcenter_articles_id=233&type=mountainbike

Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## visualex (24. November 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Als Nachtrag zu diesem Thema möchten wir gerne auf die Tipps und Hinweise aus unserem Support Center hinweisen:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...pportcenter_articles_id=233&type=mountainbike
> 
> ...



Danke, dass Canyon hier mitließt und sich einschaltet. Auf der verlinkten Seite steht, dass das Torque FRX ein durchgehendes 1,5er Steuerrohr hat. Seit dem 2012er Modell ist das aber nicht mehr so, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2011)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Als Nachtrag zu diesem Thema möchten wir gerne auf die Tipps und Hinweise aus unserem Support Center hinweisen:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...pportcenter_articles_id=233&type=mountainbike
> 
> Ich hoffe das hilft euch weiter.


Gute Sache das! Gerade an eurer Stelle als Versender, wo doch sehr oft die Bikes nachträglich umgebaut werden, finde ich so etwas gut und wichtig für weniger erfahrene Leute  Die Rubrik war mir bisher nie aufgefallen, seit wann gibt es die? Die hätte es mal geben sollen, bevor ich das Problem mit ISCG + Umwerfer schmerzhaft selbst herausfinden musste 
Ich habe auch direkt mal ein paar Fehler bzw. fehlende Punkte gemeldet  Werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal noch die anderen Artikel anschauen und ggf. Anmerkungen loswerden - wenn ihr die von jemandem, der eine Gabel mit 20mm zu großer Einbaulänge und eine ISCG-Kettenführung in Verbindung mit einem Uwerfer fährt, überhaupt haben wollt 




			
				Canyon | Technischer Support schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das Torque FRX ist für eine Doppelbrückengabel freigegeben.


Also bleibt, wie auch vermutet, alles wie bisher.




visualex schrieb:


> Auf der verlinkten Seite steht, dass das Torque FRX ein durchgehendes 1,5er Steuerrohr hat. Seit dem 2012er Modell ist das aber nicht mehr so, oder irre ich mich da?


Auf der Seite steht auch fälschlicherweise "Gabelschaft" statt Steuerrohr  Und ja, ab 2012 ist es ein Tapered Steuerrohr (habe ich auch bereits an Canyon gesendet).


----------



## big prie (24. November 2011)

Hier mal meines


----------



## Rein (24. November 2011)

Hier noch vom Sommer  Im Würmtal






[/URL][/IMG


----------



## BommelMaster (25. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Doch, er WIRD stärker belastet! Aber nicht durch die Steifigkeit der Gabel bzw. nicht direkt, also genau genommen durch das, was die effektive/spürbare Steifigkeit erzeugt, nämlich die Bauart mit der doppelten Abstützung unter sowie über dem Steuerrohr. Eine Singlecrown Gabel flext bei Belastung in sich, was bei ihr an der Krone sozusagen "aufhört" bzw. deutlich abnimmt, da die Kräfte nur durch den Schaft weiter übertragen werden. Bei der Doublecrown Gabel ist diese Übertragung von Kräften ins Steuerrohr deutlich größer, da die Tauchrohre bis nach oben verlängert sind und sich an 2 Punkten gegen wirkende Kräfte abstützen, statt nur an einem wie bei der Singlecrown. Kurz gesagt: bei Verwendung einer Singlecrown ist diese das schwächere Glied in der Kette, bei der Doublecrown der Rahmen...



das bezweifle ich jetzt mal stark

wenn du einen träger hast mit 2 auflagern, eines unten eines oben, dann ist dem träger doch egal wie er geformt ist, ob er aus 3 streben esteht oder aus einer, die etwas steifer ist. die krafteinleitungspunkte (konus unten, konus oben) sind immer noch die gleichen. die belastungen durch das fahren bleiben die gleichen, es ändert sich nur das EJ des trägers, also die elastizität und das flächenträgheits moment. es müssen aber immer noch die auftretenden belastung genau im gleichen maße aufgenommen werden sonst ist das mathematische konstrukt das die menschheit aufgebaut hat falsch.
wenn 2+2 = 4 stimmt muss auch 1+3  -> 4 ergeben


das einzige was sich ändert an dem ganzen ist die biegesteifigkeit durch den veränderten träger. hier könnte es theoretisch dazu kommen, dass durch höhere steifigkeit der DC die energie der stöße nicht in die gabel in die verbiegung fließt, sondern direkter in den rahmen eingeleitet werden, weil die  gabel durch die bauart keine verwindung zulässt und somit keine verformungsenergie aufnehmen kann.

aber.... das is sooo echt nur theoretisch und macht in der praxis denke ich keinen unterschied, da auch 1 1/8" gabeln sehr sehr steif sind.

ich würd jetz mal hergehen und behaupten, dass die belastungen exakt die selben bleiben. eine andere sache ist das einbeulen bei vollem lenkeinschlag!


----------



## sundawn77 (25. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> das einzige was sich ändert an dem ganzen ist die biegesteifigkeit durch den veränderten träger. hier könnte es theoretisch dazu kommen, dass durch höhere steifigkeit der DC die energie der stöße nicht in die gabel in die verbiegung fließt, sondern direkter in den rahmen eingeleitet werden, weil die  gabel durch die bauart keine verwindung zulässt und somit keine verformungsenergie aufnehmen kann.



So hab ich es auch von einem Techniker gehört!
Wenn DC dann am besten eine Boxxer, da aufgrund der dünneren Rohre flexibler als eine Fox 40 und somit weniger Energie in den Rahmen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wenn du einen träger hast mit 2 auflagern, eines unten eines oben, dann ist dem träger doch egal wie er geformt ist, ob er aus 3 streben esteht oder aus einer, die etwas steifer ist. die krafteinleitungspunkte (konus unten, konus oben) sind immer noch die gleichen. die belastungen durch das fahren bleiben die gleichen, es ändert sich nur das EJ des trägers, also die elastizität und das flächenträgheits moment. es müssen aber immer noch die auftretenden belastung genau im gleichen maße aufgenommen werden sonst ist das mathematische konstrukt das die menschheit aufgebaut hat falsch.
> wenn 2+2 = 4 stimmt muss auch 1+3  -> 4 ergeben
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich bin zwar kein Physiker oder Maschbauer, aber sehrwohl Mathematiker und würde mich als logisch denkenden Menschen bezeichnen  Die Sache mit 2+2=1+3 passt hier ganz einfach nicht. Eine Singlecrown leitet die Kräfte natürlich über den Schaft auch an beiden Lagern ein, aber dadurch, dass sie in sich mehr flexen kann, gehen Kräfte, die nicht in Wirkrichtung der Federung wirken, schon "unterwegs verloren", bevor sie dort überhaupt ankommen können - das ist ja im Prinzip genau das, was du mit der Verbiegung/Verformungsenergie geschrieben hast. Da spielt mMn auch die Dämpfung eine Rolle (ist vermutlich das, was du mit Elastizität meinst), denn wenn ein großer Kraftimpuls auch nur 1/2mm Flex in der Gabel verursachen kann, ist die Impulsspitze, die noch am Steuerrohr ankommt schon deutlich verringert. Also was ich meine, ist, dass die Ausgangskräfte natürlich die gleichen bleiben, aber einfach weniger davon am Steuerrohr ankommen bei SC Gabeln. Ich würde wetten, dass die Belastungen auf keinen Fall die gleichen bleiben, auch wenn sie evtl. nur geringfügig größer werden (was ist dennoch bezweifle). Denkst du die ganzen Hersteller, die bestimmte Rahmen für Doppelbrückengabeln freigeben oder eben nicht haben diese Belastungen nicht berechnet?  Die Beulengefahr besteht zwar, dürfte aber wohl nicht der Grund für das Erteilen/Verweigern einer DC Freigabe sein.

Wäre schön, wenn man mal herausfinden könnte, wer bei Canyon in der Entwicklung für solche Dinge zuständig ist. Ein Statement von sojemandem wäre in der Sache mal echt interessant


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. November 2011)

> Denkst du die ganzen Hersteller, die bestimmte Rahmen für  Doppelbrückengabeln freigeben oder eben nicht haben diese Belastungen  nicht berechnet?



Das auch, aber die Verkaufszahlen der einzelnen Modelle spielen garantiert auch eine Rolle, wer würde sich noch ein FRX kaufen, wenn man in ein FR auch ne boxxer reinknallen kann?


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (25. November 2011)

Dann will ich nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder ein etwas aktuelleres Bild in die Runde stellen. Aus dem Südfrankreich Urlaub Ende September / Anfang Oktober. Kann ich übrigens nur wärmstens empfehlen, dort im Herbst hin zu reisen, es ist alles deutlich günstiger und wenig bis stellenweise gar nix mehr los, auch auf den Straßen. Die Verdonschlucht z.B. hatte ich gefühlt für mich alleine 

Und das Wetter - einfach Bombe... 10 Tage am Stück wolkenloser Himmer und bis zu 29°C - manchmal fast zu heiß zum Biken. Aber das wäre jetzt auch Jammern auf verdammt hohen Niveau 

Das Foto zeigt einen Weinberg bei Châteauneuf-du-Pape vor der Silhouette des Mont Ventoux im Hintergrund. Und mein Rad natürlich


----------



## der.bergsteiger (25. November 2011)

Zwar bisschen groß für meinen kleinen 19" TFT, aber cooles Bild! Da kommt Urlaubsstimmung auf!!


----------



## BommelMaster (25. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich bin zwar kein Physiker oder Maschbauer, aber sehrwohl Mathematiker und würde mich als logisch denkenden Menschen bezeichnen  Die Sache mit 2+2=1+3 passt hier ganz einfach nicht. Eine Singlecrown leitet die Kräfte natürlich über den Schaft auch an beiden Lagern ein, aber dadurch, dass sie in sich mehr flexen kann, gehen Kräfte, die nicht in Wirkrichtung der Federung wirken, schon "unterwegs verloren", bevor sie dort überhaupt ankommen können - das ist ja im Prinzip genau das, was du mit der Verbiegung/Verformungsenergie geschrieben hast. Da spielt mMn auch die Dämpfung eine Rolle (ist vermutlich das, was du mit Elastizität meinst), denn wenn ein großer Kraftimpuls auch nur 1/2mm Flex in der Gabel verursachen kann, ist die Impulsspitze, die noch am Steuerrohr ankommt schon deutlich verringert. Also was ich meine, ist, dass die Ausgangskräfte natürlich die gleichen bleiben, aber einfach weniger davon am Steuerrohr ankommen bei SC Gabeln. Ich würde wetten, dass die Belastungen auf keinen Fall die gleichen bleiben, auch wenn sie evtl. nur geringfügig größer werden (was ist dennoch bezweifle). Denkst du die ganzen Hersteller, die bestimmte Rahmen für Doppelbrückengabeln freigeben oder eben nicht haben diese Belastungen nicht berechnet?  Die Beulengefahr besteht zwar, dürfte aber wohl nicht der Grund für das Erteilen/Verweigern einer DC Freigabe sein.
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn man mal herausfinden könnte, wer bei Canyon in der Entwicklung für solche Dinge zuständig ist. Ein Statement von sojemandem wäre in der Sache mal echt interessant




also das mit dem "aber warum würd der hesteller das sonst so angeben" ist immer kritisch zu betrachten. es gibt soooo viele dinge die die hersteller angeben, die teilweise nicht stimmen(z.b. ellsworth ICT system - das ist eine komplett falsche darstellung der kräfte) ODER die einfach reines marketing gewäsch sind. (vorstellbar wäre, dass sie einfach nicht wollen dass das FR als downhiller rangenommen wird -deshalb wird einfach der einbau einer DC verhindert indems verboten wird)

im grunde kann ich das nicht genau abschätzen, wieviel energie hier in verformungsenergie umgesetzt wird, und wieviel davon in den rahmen weitergeleitet werden.

die grundsätzliche überlegung ist, dass durch die impulsartige belastung die masse(Fahrer) mit einer gewissen negativen beschleunigung beansprucht wird


diese beschleunigung a ist abhängig von der geschwindigkeit von der abgebremst wird und die geschwindigkeit auf die abgebremst wird. umso kürzer der zeitraum desto größer der wert der beschleunigung, und umso länger der weg desto kleiner der wert der beschleunigung und somit natürlich die Kraft, weil F=m*a

ist eine federgabel jetzt elastischer, hat die masse mehr weg, diese negative beschleunigung  aufzunehmen, das a sinkt damit natürlich und die kraft nimmt ab

wie beschrieben stimmt der gedanke schon.

ABER: wie groß ist der unterschied in der steifigkeit zwischen z.b. einer 1 1/8" SC, einer 1,5" SX und einer 1 1/8" boxxer oder ...

wenn DC verboten wären, müssten ja auch die extra steifen SC gabeln verboten werden. wo ist also hier die grenze?

die frage ist dann nicht ob DC oder SC, sondern wie steif ist das jeweils. aber eine grundsätzliche aussage, DC belastet mehr, kann man nicht treffen. das wär nur unter der annahme richtig, dass steifigkeit von DC immer > steifigkeit von SC ist


----------



## BommelMaster (25. November 2011)

@ smubob: kurz um, du hast recht, aber man muss die laterale steifgkeit wie gesagt vergleichen, nicht nur DC oder SC, sondern die absolut werte.

denke dass man demnach eine totem 1,5 " auch nicht einbauen sollte... das ist dann aber erlaubt

hat jemand messdaten zur lateralen steifigkeit verschiedenster gabeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_v2 (25. November 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hat jemand messdaten zur lateralen steifigkeit verschiedenster gabeln?


Da mich das Thema auch interessiert habe ich mal danach gegoogelt. In der Bike 2005 gab es einen Test mit ein paar Messwerten, vielleicht gibts auch was neueres, aber der Artikel ist online verfügbar:
http://www.dk-content.de/bike/premium-pdf/tests/gabeln_enduro_freer_0305.pdf
Zwischen der steifsten (Fox 36) und weichsten (MZ All Mountain) liegt alleine der Faktor 2.

Bin gespannt ob man Werte für DC-Gabeln findet. Die entsprechende Messausrüstung hat glaub ich nur die Bike, und Doppelbrückengabeln fällt ja nicht ganz in deren Bereich.

Im Motorradbereich findet man ihmo mehr Fachliteratur zu diesem Thema. Da es dort aber das Gewichtsproblem nicht in dem Ausmaß wie beim Fahrrad gibt, baut man dort einfach immer "ausreichend stabil" und muss nicht das letzte Gramm herauskitzeln.


----------



## BommelMaster (25. November 2011)

interessanter test

hier sieht man, dass es auch DC gabeln gibt, die weniger steif sind, als SC gabeln

natürlich haben die neueren DC gabeln auch dickerere rohre und sind sicher etwas steifer als die alte boxxer ride. grunsätzlich kann man das aber nicht sagen.


----------



## sundawn77 (25. November 2011)

jetzt mit neuen Felgen, Griffen und Sattel...

Die Tourenvariante : 16,7 kg











am WE mach ich mal Bilder bei Tageslicht...


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. November 2011)

> jetzt mit neuen Felgen, Griffen und Sattel...



hey, den Sattel hab ich auch.
Leicht und richtig bequem


----------



## mok2905 (26. November 2011)

Welcher Sattel ist das?


----------



## sundawn77 (26. November 2011)

Selle Italia SL XC


----------



## Keks_nascher (26. November 2011)

Moins 






<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1019977" title="GCAL6.04" ><img src="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/2/1/3/6/_/medium/GCAL6.04.JPG?0" /></a>


----------



## Keks_nascher (26. November 2011)

Moins


----------



## T!ll (26. November 2011)

Mein Nerve MR


----------



## knuspi (26. November 2011)

Warum nur so ein kleines Kettenblatt vorne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mister56 (26. November 2011)

hi T!II
super ständer is der ausm netz und wo gibts den


----------



## T!ll (26. November 2011)

spart Gewicht ;-) ist aber in der Ebene doch etwas knapp (32er)

Der Ständer ist Eigenbau


----------



## sharky481 (26. November 2011)

Nettes Bike


----------



## el martn (26. November 2011)

@ T!ll

Du bist lustig!!

gruß
el martn

Ps: gute Besserung!


----------



## sundawn77 (27. November 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us


----------



## canyoneugen (27. November 2011)

Mein Nerve AM, Größe L von 2009/2010







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## niemand66 (27. November 2011)

Mein Torque Qualität  ist zu entschuldigen hatte nur das Handy dabei.


----------



## muchomamba (28. November 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Mein Nerve MR



T!ll,
So ganz erschließt sich mir der Aufbau nicht ?!

Marathon/CC Rahmen mit einem 32er KB ? die Kefü sieht jetzt auch nicht leichter als ein Umwerfer aus? dazu riesige Flat Pedale? hinten ein 450 Gramm Reifen, vorne ein knappes Kilo Downhill Reifen ?

Irgendwie passt für mich da nichts zusammen ?!

Klär uns auf


----------



## el martn (28. November 2011)

muchomamba schrieb:


> T!ll,
> So ganz erschließt sich mir der Aufbau nicht ?!
> 
> Marathon/CC Rahmen mit einem 32er KB ? die Kefü sieht jetzt auch nicht leichter als ein Umwerfer aus? dazu riesige Flat Pedale? hinten ein 450 Gramm Reifen, vorne ein knappes Kilo Downhill Reifen ?
> ...



Früher warst Du mit einem 100 Millimeter Fully im Bikepark der Abfahrtskönig!



(Ich hatte Mitte der 90iger ein Dynamics Hardcore Speed mit der Z1 in orange!)
Gruß martn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (28. November 2011)

muchomamba schrieb:


> T!ll,
> So ganz erschließt sich mir der Aufbau nicht ?!
> 
> Marathon/CC Rahmen mit einem 32er KB ? die Kefü sieht jetzt auch nicht leichter als ein Umwerfer aus? dazu riesige Flat Pedale? hinten ein 450 Gramm Reifen, vorne ein knappes Kilo Downhill Reifen ?
> ...



Das 32er Blatt reicht (mir) für 90% der Situationen aus.

Die Kefü wiegt nix, ist die Rohloff CC-Führung mit selbstgebautem Alu-Adapter.

Die "riesigen" Flatpedale sind leichter als manche Klickies ;-)

Der Reifen am Vorderrad ist ein single-ply Faltreifen mit knapp über 600g ;-) Jaja, ein Minion entspricht vielleicht nicht der IBC-Norm §3 Abs.4 für Marathonbikes, aber ich hätte gerne etwas Grip am Vorderrad 

Es wiegt fahrfertig rund 11,4kg.


----------



## Balu. (28. November 2011)

Mir gefällt´s auch !

Das richtige Bike für ne Powerrunde durch´n Wald. Ich finde sowieso das MR ist das bessere XC ...


----------



## muchomamba (28. November 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Das 32er Blatt reicht (mir) für 90% der Situationen aus.
> 
> Die Kefü wiegt nix, ist die Rohloff CC-Führung mit selbstgebautem Alu-Adapter.
> 
> ...



Interessante Kombination jedenfalls.

11,4 ist natürlich


----------



## christophersch (28. November 2011)

Moin Jungs! hab ein neues "Abschluss Video" mit meinem Frx gemacht, bevor das Flashozone kommt.
Hoffe es gefällt euch. Würd' mich auch über ein "Like" freuen


MfG aus Hamburg

Christopher


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. November 2011)

LIKE!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (28. November 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Mein Nerve MR



EY Till du kannst doch net im CanyonThread auf "Fishing for Compliments" gehen und dann aber mit ruhigem gewissen in KO nur mim Transittttion rum rollen ! SCHÄME DICH !  (Spaß)

Gruß

p.s. Habe jetzte eine funktionierende EINFACHKETTENFÜHRUNG an meinem Torque FR 2009 ! (leichter als eine e.13 LG1 Trail  Bilder folgen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renito (28. November 2011)

Servus zusammen.

Ich bin seit letztem WE nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon (Torque) 
Bin jetzt auch zwei Touren damit gefahren und bin sehr begeistert 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Hardtail94 (28. November 2011)

So, dann nochmal Bilder von meinem Torque, diesmal im Freien


----------



## Battler (28. November 2011)

Sieht böse aus, sieht gut aus! Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Jobi (28. November 2011)

@T!ll: Mach Dir doch einfach ein 34er oder 36er Kettenblatt drauf.
Hab selbst ein 36er drauf, und das geht Tip Top!
Aber trotzdem schick das Teil!

Rock on! 

Jobi


----------



## sundawn77 (28. November 2011)

@hardtail94

Das ist für mich bis jetzt das fetteste torque mit dc umbau was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe!!!
Sehr geil!

Was hast du mit der weissen canyonschrift gemacht? 
Überklebt oder abgeschrubbt?


----------



## T!ll (28. November 2011)

Jobi schrieb:


> @T!ll: Mach Dir doch einfach ein 34er oder 36er Kettenblatt drauf.
> Hab selbst ein 36er drauf, und das geht Tip Top!
> Aber trotzdem schick das Teil!
> 
> ...



Danke. Jau und das mit 10fach hinten (11-36) wäre ideal...


----------



## der.bergsteiger (28. November 2011)

Jawohl Hardtail94! Sieht richtig geil aus!
Ich muss endlich auch mal Bilder von meinem Torque mit Boxxer machen .


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> aber die Verkaufszahlen der einzelnen Modelle spielen garantiert auch eine Rolle, wer würde sich noch ein FRX kaufen, wenn man in ein FR auch ne boxxer reinknallen kann?


Nee, das ist Quark. Warum sollte man ein normales Torque mit Boxxer fahren, wenn man ein FRX fahren kann  Also ich würde eher ein FRX mit SC fahren als ein normales mit DC...




BommelMaster schrieb:


> man muss die laterale steifgkeit wie gesagt vergleichen, nicht nur DC oder SC, sondern die absolut werte.


Ja, das it natürlich klar. Interessant wäre für mich auch mal, wie das gemessen wird und ob man den Übertragungsunterschied aufs Steuerrohr zwischen SC und DC rausmessen könnte, also wie viel der Kräfte bei einer SC in der Gabel untergehen im Vergleich zu einer DC. (Am besten 2 vergleichbare Modelle wie z. B. Lyrik/Boxxer)




BommelMaster schrieb:


> ABER: wie groß ist der unterschied in der steifigkeit zwischen z.b. einer 1 1/8" SC, einer 1,5" SX und einer 1 1/8" boxxer oder ...
> 
> wenn DC verboten wären, müssten ja auch die extra steifen SC gabeln verboten werden. wo ist also hier die grenze?
> 
> die frage ist dann nicht ob DC oder SC, sondern wie steif ist das jeweils. aber eine grundsätzliche aussage, DC belastet mehr, kann man nicht treffen. das wär nur unter der annahme richtig, dass steifigkeit von DC immer > steifigkeit von SC ist


Ich denke mal, bei *vergleichbaren* (s. o.) Gabeln sollte die DC eigentlich immer steifer sein. Die Frage mit den verschieden Schäften fände ich auch mal interessant.




T!ll schrieb:


> Der Reifen am Vorderrad ist ein single-ply Faltreifen mit knapp über 600g ;-) Jaja, ein Minion entspricht vielleicht nicht der IBC-Norm §3 Abs.4 für Marathonbikes, aber ich hätte gerne etwas Grip am Vorderrad


Richtig so  Ich frage mich bei vorneweg 80% der CC-Bikes im Forum immer, was die mit den RR-/City-Reifen im Wald wollen 




christophersch schrieb:


> Hoffe es gefällt euch. Würd' mich auch über ein "Like" freuen


Video ansich gefällt, aber den Like hast du dir mit dem Karohemd und der komischen Mucke verspielt...









 (Spaß!!)


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. November 2011)

> Nee, das ist Quark. Warum sollte man ein normales Torque mit Boxxer fahren, wenn man ein FRX fahren kann


Wieso fahre ich eines? 
Wieso hab ich mir kein FRX sondern ein normales Torque gekauft?


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. November 2011)

> Was hast du mit der weissen canyonschrift gemacht?
> Überklebt oder abgeschrubbt?



Schwarzes Gewebeklebeband amchts möglich 
Sieht man nur, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut, im Licht hat es den gleichen matten Farbton wie der Rahmen auch^^
Wollte eig. zuerst abschrubben, aber so gehts auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Wieso fahre ich eines?
> Wieso hab ich mir kein FRX sondern ein normales Torque gekauft?


Weil du du bist und nicht ich  War ja erstens etwas überspitzt und zweitens nur meine bescheidene Meinung.
Außerdem gab es das aktuelle FRX noch nicht, als du deins gekauft hast, das alte FRX hätt ich auch nicht haben wollen...


----------



## Thomas_v2 (29. November 2011)

@Hardtail94:
Sieht mit der DC und schwarz echt cool aus. Mach doch bei Gelegenheit mal ein etwas helleres Bild von der Seite.

Zur Steifigkeit DC/SC:
Ich schätze der größte Unterschied in der Steifigkeit wird in der Seitensteifigkeit liegen. Bei einer SC würde ich annehmen, dass der flexibelste Teil in dem einzelnen Steuerrohr liegt. Und da es nur eines gibt wird die Flexibilität in alle Richtungen gleich sein. Bei der DC ist es in Seitenrichtung so wie wenn man versucht ein Flacheisen in Richtung der langen Seite zu verbiegen - also seeehr schwer.
Wahrscheinlich findet man aus dem Grund keine Messwerte für diese Gabeln, weil man zwei Messungen machen müsste. Eine in Fahrtrichtung, und eine im 90 Grad Winkel dazu.


----------



## Flamer (29. November 2011)

Meins im hohen Norden!


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. November 2011)

> Weil du du bist und nicht ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir in allen Punkten zu 

@Thomas:
Reicht das, oder wilslt du was spezielles sehen?


----------



## simdiem (29. November 2011)

Hat das 'nen anständigen Grund, warum du nur mit einem Bremshebel fährst?? Ich glaub, du hast da was verwechselt, das machen doch sonst nur die Dirt-Heinis ^^


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. November 2011)

Der Adapter für an die BoXXeR lässt auf sich warten, aber es gilt ja:
Wer später bremst, fährt länger schnell.
Also wieso soll ich mir 2 Bremsen montieren, eine reicht auch zum entschleunigen


----------



## varadero (30. November 2011)

Unglaublich: ende November und es geht immer noch was mit dem Bike (sogar kurzärmlig!!!): 


 

 

 

 

 

 


CANYON Spectral + Nerve ES


----------



## Monche (30. November 2011)

Mein neues Nerve AM.
heute mittag frisch abgeholt. Ich glaub es ist eins der ersten 2012er AM Modelle


----------



## jaamaa (30. November 2011)

Glückwunsch.
Richtig cool finde ich ja den Schriftzug 'Mein Canyon' an dem Sockel. Fehlt jetzt eigentlich nur noch der Sekt, der Strauß Blumen, klatschende Mitarbeiter und die Presse . 
Ich glaube ich hole meins auch persönlich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (30. November 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Richtig cool finde ich ja den Schriftzug 'Mein Canyon' an dem Sockel. Fehlt jetzt eigentlich nur noch der Sekt, der Strauß Blumen, klatschende Mitarbeiter und die Presse .
> Ich glaube ich hole meins auch persönlich ab.



Danke. die kleine probefahrt war erfolgreich. jetzt muss ich erstmal putzen

es war auf jeden fall cool... der Mitarbeiter hat sich sehr viel Zeit für mich genommen und alles nach und nach durchgegangen mit mir... Ich wohne ja nur 20km von Canyon weg. von daher bot es sich ja an


----------



## sundawn77 (30. November 2011)

Steht das bild nur bei mir auf dem kopf?


----------



## Monche (30. November 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Steht das bild nur bei mir auf dem kopf?



 bei mir nicht... als ich das bild vom iphone aufn rechner gezogen habe, war es über kopf... hab es dann gedreht und jetzt sehe ich es richtig... ich versuch es mal zu berichtigen....


----------



## niemand66 (2. Dezember 2011)

Der beste Dezember seit Jahren im Allgäu.


----------



## DocPolo (2. Dezember 2011)

Bischofsmais im Oktober, das Bike nach der ersten DH Abfahrt:


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Dezember 2011)

So ist das richtig! So muss das sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nismo2002 (2. Dezember 2011)

DocPolo schrieb:


> Bischofsmais im Oktober, das Bike nach der ersten DH Abfahrt:



Artgerechte Haltung!!
...aber das schwarze Plastikdingens hinter der Kassette kommt vor der nächsten Fotosession ab


----------



## nismo2002 (2. Dezember 2011)

Habe im Outlet nochmal zugeschlagen 
Gestern abend ausgepackt und für Euch abgelichtet...










In Kürze steht mein Trailflow zum Verkauf!


----------



## kaptan (2. Dezember 2011)

Sehr geil! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Mithras (4. Dezember 2011)

nismo2002 schrieb:


> In Kürze steht mein Trailflow zum Verkauf!



Hammer Bike! .. Was bedeutet denn in Kürze? ..


----------



## FOX1494 (8. Dezember 2011)

Guten abend
ich melde mich nach sehr langer zeit auch nochmal 
bei mir hat sich nicht viel verändert 
habe noch ein nerve xc 4.0 von 2009 
bis auf die bremsen habe ich nichts geändert weil alles noch sehr gut funktioniert 
allerdings ist ein neues schon bestellt  
aber ich muss noch bis KW 12 warten  
naja hier ist mal ein bild


----------



## kaptan (9. Dezember 2011)

Moin, welches ist es denn geworden?


----------



## FOX1494 (9. Dezember 2011)

also ich habe mir jez ein canyon torque frx 7.0 bestellt  
das nerve xc is zwar gut aber reicht mir mittlerweile nicht mehr 
wird halt zu langweilig mit 120 mm 
180 / 203 sind schon wesentlich cooler ^^


----------



## sundawn77 (9. Dezember 2011)

FOX1494 schrieb:


> also ich habe mir jez ein canyon torque frx 7.0 bestellt
> das nerve xc is zwar gut aber reicht mir mittlerweile nicht mehr
> wird halt zu langweilig mit 120 mm
> 180 / 203 sind schon wesentlich cooler ^^



Du meinst sicher 200/200 mm


----------



## kolefaser (9. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist mein 2009 Grand Canyon AL in aktueller Ausbaustufe. Es war einiges an Arbeit notwendig aber es fährt sich wirklich klasse.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44915


----------



## FOX1494 (10. Dezember 2011)

ich habe mir aber ein rockzone bestellt und kein speedzone 
und das rockzone hat vorne 180 und hinten 185 bzw 203 mm
und da es ja keine doppelbrücke hat hat es auch keine 200/200


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (10. Dezember 2011)

FOX1494 schrieb:


> ich habe mir aber ein rockzone bestellt und kein speedzone
> und das rockzone hat vorne 180 und hinten 185 bzw 203 mm
> und da es ja keine doppelbrücke hat hat es auch keine 200/200



Ach Du meinst den Federweg, sorry.

Als Du 203mm geschrieben hast dachte ich direkt an Bremsscheiben


----------



## christophersch (10. Dezember 2011)

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## werrabike (10. Dezember 2011)

kolefaser schrieb:


> Hier ist mein 2009 Grand Canyon AL in aktueller Ausbaustufe. Es war einiges an Arbeit notwendig aber es fährt sich wirklich klasse.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/44915


Sehr schön....schade nur das die Ansteuerung für die Speedhub erst so weit nach hinten abgeht 
Mach bitte noch mal ein Bild von dem kompletten Bike...will es mal als ganze sehen


----------



## martin82 (11. Dezember 2011)

schönes wetter heute


----------



## anulu (11. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Landschaft un schönes Bike 
Ne Totem im ES nich schlecht...


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2011)

anulu schrieb:


> Schöne Landschaft un schönes Bike


ganz meine Meinung! 




anulu schrieb:


> Ne Totem im ES nich schlecht...


Naja, eher "ne Totem im Torque"... das ES ist ja quasi identisch mit dem FR und es ist ja offensichtlich auch ein Dämpfer mit 70mm Hub verbaut.


----------



## anulu (12. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt das mit dem Dämpfer hab ich übersehn 

Is halt scho ne fette Gabel für ein "Enduro" wie Canyon das ES mal beschrieben hatte...  
Wobei die Einteilung eh unnötig is  

Am Wocheend kommt mal widder ein Bild von meinem ES im momentanen Zustand mit Lyrik


----------



## martin82 (12. Dezember 2011)

hätte auch lieber ne lyrik gehabt aber die totem gabs grade günstig, mit der längeren gabel fährt sich das beik deutlich besser, warscheinlich ists die kombi von stahlfeder und lenkwinkel... geht auch noch super den berg rauf... wenns länger wird gibts halt einen spanngurt....


----------



## anulu (12. Dezember 2011)

Das stimmt die gibts ja stellenweise richtig günstig.
Jab fahren tut sich das Bike um einiges besser... nur könnte mein Bike nun 2-3cm länger sein was sicher auch an dem kürzeren Vorbau liegt 

Hab mal noch en Bild gefunden von den Anfängen meines Bikes: Frisch aus dem Karton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluffi (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre zwar noch die originale Fox, habe aber inzwischen auch einen kürzeren Vorbau verbaut, ´nen 60'er Truvativ Holzfeller. In Verbindung mit einer 740 Boobar würde ich das Fahrferhalten auch nicht mehr tauschen wollen. Man kann sicherlich 1-2 cm mit der Sattelstellung korrigieren wenn das bike bergauf bockt.
War die original Gabel bei Euch platt, oder was war der Grund für den Tausch ?
´ne neue Gabel kostet ja ein paar Euronen.


----------



## anulu (12. Dezember 2011)

Nice was is das für ein Sattel Fluffi? Ich such noch nen neuen 

Meine Talas lief nach meinem Service und mit sehr geringem Luftdruck richtig gut! Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Bei mir is die aber aufgrund des geringen Luftdrucks immer extrem weggetaucht (bei nich wenigen 85kg). Mit mehr Luft wurde sie verdammt unsensibel un hart. Ebenso mit stark zugedrehter Lowspeed-Druckstufe.
Die Lyrik taucht nicht so ein, Stahlfeder halt  und der Lenkwinkel hat sich zum positiven geändert. Finde dadurch fährt sich das Bike viel agiler. Ob 160mm oder 180mm werkeln da merk ich jetzt keine großen Unterschied.

Ma schaun wo die Talas landet


----------



## Fluffi (12. Dezember 2011)

Ein Ritchey Pro irgendwas. Ich fand damals das Preis/Leistung/Gewicht Verhältniss überzeugend.
das müsst der sein. http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Rennrad/Saettel/Ritchey-Biomax-Pro-V2-Sattel::20344.html


----------



## molecola (13. Dezember 2011)

Hello all caynonists!  I'm Fabio from Italy, I'm sorry but I don't understand german, so I write in english :-( 
I show you my bike, a torque dropzone 2011 with a little of tuning.
Recently _she_ has begun to feel the lack of her origins, so here I am : D
...ciao!


----------



## Fluffi (13. Dezember 2011)

nice Molecola


----------



## Deleted 121321 (13. Dezember 2011)

Welcome back home canyonist! 

Nice blue and white color combination.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (14. Dezember 2011)

Fluffi schrieb:


> War die original Gabel bei Euch platt, oder was war der Grund für den Tausch ?
> ´ne neue Gabel kostet ja ein paar Euronen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1028292




meine brauchte mal nen grossen service und da ich in der zeit nich verzichten wollte und unbedingt mal ne stahlfeder ausprobieren wollte kam die totem rein. seitdem steht die fox in der ecke und ich weiss nicht ob sie nochmal in dieses beik reinkommt....


----------



## Brinsen (14. Dezember 2011)

molecola schrieb:


> I show you my bike, a torque dropzone 2011 with a little of tuning.



Very Nice ! The Fork is great !


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2011)

martin82 schrieb:


> seitdem steht die fox in der ecke und ich weiss nicht ob sie nochmal in dieses beik reinkommt....


Ich hab da so eine Vermutung


----------



## Jobi (14. Dezember 2011)

Ok, wo wir grad beim ES sind.
Hier nochmal meins, wie's aktuell fährt.
Sorry für die miese Quali, aber mein Smartfon kann nix besseres.






Rockt on! 
Jobi


----------



## gavia64 (14. Dezember 2011)

molecola schrieb:


> Hello all caynonists!  I'm Fabio from Italy, I'm sorry but I don't understand german, so I write in english :-(
> I show you my bike, a torque dropzone 2011 with a little of tuning.
> Recently _she_ has begun to feel the lack of her origins, so here I am : D
> ...ciao!


 Ciao Fabio; i miei complimenti,belissima bici, buon divertimento da Marco!!ciao.


----------



## Biebertaler (15. Dezember 2011)

Seit gestern mit neuen passenden Reifen


----------



## erkan1984 (15. Dezember 2011)

schick!
Ich würde die Bremsleitung noch innen an der Gabel vorbei legen!


----------



## Monche (15. Dezember 2011)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> schick!
> Ich würde die Bremsleitung noch innen an der Gabel vorbei legen!



 das ist ne gute Idee. Danke ;-)


----------



## FlorianDue (15. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Wakaru (15. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Dezember 2011)

@ CRxflo: Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob noch die Style-Polizei vorbei kommt und bemängelt, dass die Naben nicht blau sind  Mir gefällts! 
Was sind das für Laufräder? Hope/EX 729...?


----------



## FlorianDue (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Style Polizei kann ich beruhigen.
Ich hab 2 LRS: einen Hope/ Mavic Ex729 mit roten Naben und einen Hope/Flow mit blauen Naben


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Dezember 2011)

Ha! Hab ich nicht schlecht geraten  Einen Hope / EX 729 LRS hatte ich auch mal, hab aber dann gewechselt, die Felgen waren duch ZU massiv (im Hardtail)


----------



## sundawn77 (16. Dezember 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> Die Style Polizei kann ich beruhigen.
> Ich hab 2 LRS: einen Hope/ Mavic Ex729 mit roten Naben und einen Hope/Flow mit blauen Naben



Da fehlt eindeutig das blaue kind shock remote kit ;-)


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Dezember 2011)

Tour:






Fun: 





Kette is jetzt auch wieder gerichtet


----------



## Markdierk (17. Dezember 2011)

Kann jemand bitte das neue Dropzone hier reinstellen, würde gern wissen, ob die Farbe so gut ist, wie sie auf den Bildern den Eindruck macht.

LG

(sobald es geliefert wird )


----------



## AmeKi (17. Dezember 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder...


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Dezember 2011)

@sundawn77
Ich find persönlich den "Tour"-Modus geiler =]

@AmeKi
Krasse Farbkombi


----------



## AmeKi (17. Dezember 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @sundawn77
> Ich find persönlich den "Tour"-Modus geiler =]
> 
> @AmeKi
> Krasse Farbkombi



 Ich war leider nach einem bösen Crash vor drei Woche gezwungen mir eine neue Felge zu holen und da kam die weiße am besten. Hinten gibts im Januar dann auch die weiße noch dazu da es jetzt etwas unsauber aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (17. Dezember 2011)

Och, ich würds schon fast so lassen. Das hat nicht jeder und die hintere Felge passt
doch zum hinteren Teil des Bikes ;]


----------



## Monche (18. Dezember 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Och, ich würds schon fast so lassen. Das hat nicht jeder und die hintere Felge passt
> doch zum hinteren Teil des Bikes ;]



Jop, da haste recht. Ich würde es auch so lassen


----------



## Monche (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
jetzt möchte ich auch mal mein 2 Wochen altes 2012er Nerve AM 6.0 zur schau stellen...






















Gruß Monche


----------



## Stefan_78 (18. Dezember 2011)

schöne Kombination so nur schwarz Weiss


----------



## fibbs (18. Dezember 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jetzt möchte ich auch mal mein 2 Wochen altes 2012er Nerve AM 6.0 zur schau stellen...




Sehr schön. Gibt es eigentlich schon Live-Bilder vom AM 9.0 in diesem Weiß-Orange-Braun? Ich würde wirklich gern wissen wie es wirkt und ob ich das oder stattdessen das klassisch-zeitlose schwarz mit schwarz, genannt stealth nehmen sollte.


Christian


----------



## Wakaru (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Sticker an der Talas sind jetzt viel schöner als bei meinem 2011er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Dezember 2011)

Plastikscheibe weg!! Aber dalli!!!!


----------



## Mir4r (19. Dezember 2011)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Plastikscheibe weg!! Aber dalli!!!!



Wie bekommt man die überhaupt am einfachsten weg?


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. Dezember 2011)

Mir4r schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die überhaupt am einfachsten weg?


 

Einfach wie die Ex-Frau meines Bikerkumpels:

- gewissenlos, bissig und reißerisch! 

...Seitenschneider...anknipsen und dann runter damit...

Oder Du ziehst den Kranz ab...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Hardtail94 (19. Dezember 2011)

am unkompliziertesten:
Kassette ab -> Plastikscheibe weg

am einfachsten (ohne viel vorhandenes Werkzeug):
Seitenschneider und seeehr viel Zeit 


Edit: Zwei Deppen, ein Gedanke


----------



## Markdierk (19. Dezember 2011)

Kein Plan, was ihr da für ne Scheibe an eurer Kassette hattet, meine ging mühelos mti der Haushaltschere weg


----------



## Monche (19. Dezember 2011)

Ja. Die muss unbedingt weg. Sieht ja auch sehr bescheiden aus.


----------



## Mir4r (19. Dezember 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> Ja. Die muss unbedingt weg. Sieht ja auch sehr bescheiden aus.



Da muss ich gleich mein Übungblatt in Experimental Physik weg legen und  in den Keller gehen und mich um erfreulichere Dinge kümmern!!


----------



## Wakaru (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich frag mich warum dieses hässliche Dingens da überhaupt montiert wird, der Umwerfer hat doch ne Begrenzungsschraube.

Irgendwelche Ideen wofür die das machen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2011)

@ sundawn77: Aha, auch mit Wechsel-LRS  Wird bei mir auch bald kommen (der Zentrierständer sollte diese Woche eintreffen). Witzigerweise hatte ich die Subrosa für den leichteren Touren-LRS im Hinterkopf 
Das mit dem Zweitsattel überlege ich mir auch noch. Den guten SLR XC muss man eigentlich nicht im Park kaputt schrubben. Hätte eh noch eine alte Stütze in passendem Durchmesser und ein paar alte Sättel...


----------



## updike (20. Dezember 2011)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum dieses hässliche Dingens da überhaupt montiert wird, der Umwerfer hat doch ne Begrenzungsschraube.
> 
> Irgendwelche Ideen wofür die das machen?



Wenn das Schaltauge nach einem Sturz verbogen ist, kann die Begrenzungsschraube ihren Zweck nicht mehr erfüllen und die Kette kann beim Schalten auf's größte Ritzel überspringen.

Gruß updike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (20. Dezember 2011)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum dieses hässliche Dingens da überhaupt montiert wird, der Umwerfer hat doch ne Begrenzungsschraube.
> 
> Irgendwelche Ideen wofür die das machen?



Die Frage hab ich bei der Abholung auch gestellt. Antwort: Da das in Frankreich pflicht ist...  Mehr konnte/wollte man mir nicht sagen...


----------



## speichenquaeler (20. Dezember 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Die Frage hab ich bei der Abholung auch gestellt. Antwort: Da das in Frankreich pflicht ist...  Mehr konnte/wollte man mir nicht sagen...


 

Wer versteht schon die Franzosen????? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ sundawn77: Aha, auch mit Wechsel-LRS  Wird bei mir auch bald kommen (der Zentrierständer sollte diese Woche eintreffen). Witzigerweise hatte ich die Subrosa für den leichteren Touren-LRS im Hinterkopf
> Das mit dem Zweitsattel überlege ich mir auch noch. Den guten SLR XC muss man eigentlich nicht im Park kaputt schrubben. Hätte eh noch eine alte Stütze in passendem Durchmesser und ein paar alte Sättel...



Die reifen werden auch noch getauscht. Die subrosas sind definitiv die leichteren.

Eventuell werden die mtx 29 auch noch gegen mtx 33 getauscht. Laut sun ringle kann man die gleichen speichen nehmen. Dann wirds nicht zu teuer.


----------



## xXJojoXx (20. Dezember 2011)

Heute gabs mal eine kleine Tour im Schnee... Schön war's 





Einkäufe, die nach dieser Sauerei getätigt werden: Überschuhe und eine Mud Flap


----------



## Wakaru (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich war heute bei Strahlend blauem Himmel, Sonne und 2°C unterwegs


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Eventuell werden die mtx 29 auch noch gegen mtx 33 getauscht. Laut sun ringle kann man die gleichen speichen nehmen. Dann wirds nicht zu teuer.


Das wäre fein, einfach nur die Felgen Wechseln geht ja auch "relativ" fix.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (21. Dezember 2011)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum dieses hässliche Dingens da überhaupt montiert wird, der Umwerfer hat doch ne Begrenzungsschraube.
> 
> Irgendwelche Ideen wofür die das machen?



Damit man sich nach dem abmontieren freuen kann das man sein Canyon mit wenigen Handgriffen ganze 34g  leichter gemacht hat...


----------



## Crissi (23. Dezember 2011)

aaaaaahhhhhhhh, es ist soooo schön, mags garnicht schmutzig machen


----------



## Monche (23. Dezember 2011)

Sieht richtig gut aus in komplett schwarz. Mit geht's es genauso. Grade richtig schön sauber gemacht und jetzt will man es nicht mehr dreckig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (23. Dezember 2011)

hier im Tourenmodus








und hier für alles andere:


----------



## monkey10 (24. Dezember 2011)

CRxflo schrieb:


> und hier für alles andere:



Hmm.. da ich bei einem Bike wie dem Dropzone bei "für alles andere..." (als Touren) v.a. Bikepark impliziere, verstehe ich ehrlichgesagt nicht, warum man dort eine (defektanfällige) Variostütze braucht...

Schon klar, dass dies vom genauen Fahrprofil abhängt. Ich brauche zB meine Reverb auch bei den meisten Touren in den Bergen nicht.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Dezember 2011)

Wieso defektanfällig????


----------



## FlorianDue (24. Dezember 2011)

Sry, ich hab vergessen, die normale Stütze für den Bikepark-Modus einzustecken.
Wollte eigentlich nur die beiden LRS zeigen.
Hab in der Tat noch eine normale Stütze mit altem Sattel für den Bikepark.


----------



## McFly (24. Dezember 2011)

Servus zusammen

Nach langer Fahrrad-Abstinenz habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, wieder mit dem Radfahren anzufangen. Da mein altes Rad leider einen Rahmenschaden hat, wurde nun wieder etwas neues angeschafft:

Grand Canyon Al 8.0 MJ12 Grösse M






Werde es hauptsächlich nutzen, um auf die Arbeit zu fahren. Bin zwar nur ein paar Meter bisher damit gefahren, aber es ist kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Rad. 
Leider ist die Auswahl der Farben bei den neuen Modell sehr eingeschränkt. Schwarz ist ziemlich langweilig und das Kupfer-braun-metallic oder Monza-Rot gibts ja leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Mr. Big-Air (25. Dezember 2011)

ich schieb hier mal bisschen was anderes rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (25. Dezember 2011)

So, gerade rund 30km unterwegs gewesen, bis der Regen wieder eingesetzt hat 

Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich nen Tubeless LRS einbauen soll... Mal sehen. Funktioniert so aber auch schon prima


----------



## fanatikz (25. Dezember 2011)

Servus, darf Euch mein erstes Canyon bei der Jungfernfahrt, 
etwas abseits seines natürlichen Lebensraumes, ein 2012er Alpinist...


----------



## thomas_127 (25. Dezember 2011)

Nette Pedale


----------



## Biebertaler (25. Dezember 2011)

McFly schrieb:


> Servus zusammen
> 
> Nach langer Fahrrad-Abstinenz habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, wieder mit dem Radfahren anzufangen. Da mein altes Rad leider einen Rahmenschaden hat, wurde nun wieder etwas neues angeschafft:
> 
> ...




Weiß ist genau die richtige Farbe, wenn du erst noch Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel + Sattelstütze in weiß montiert is ein ein optischer Leckerbissen 
Schau dir mal meins an, ein weißer Lenker + Sattelstütze folgen bei mir aber auch noch.


----------



## McFly (26. Dezember 2011)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Weiß ist genau die richtige Farbe, wenn du erst noch Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel + Sattelstütze in weiß montiert is ein ein optischer Leckerbissen
> Schau dir mal meins an, ein weißer Lenker + Sattelstütze folgen bei mir aber auch noch.



Nicht falsch verstehen. Mir gefällt es genau so wie es ist ziemlich gut. Will da eigentlich garnix dran ändern.


----------



## fanatikz (26. Dezember 2011)

thomas_127 schrieb:


> Nette Pedale



Fett gell, die neuen warn nach der Tour da


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Dezember 2011)

@ fanatikz

Schon einen steilen Uphill mit deinem Alpinist gefahren? Mich würde interessieren wie du die Uphill- / Toureneigenschaften des Alpinist einschätzst! Ich würde mir am liebsten ein FRX mit ner 2-fach Kurbel (z.B. Rockzone) kaufen. Ich wiege 90 kg und hab schon ausreichend Kraft in den Beinen. Aber das FRX hat seine 17 Kg und da bin ich schon skeptisch. Deins hat 15 das geht noch! Wenn du mit deinem locker bergauf klettern kannst machen 2 Kg mehr den Bock wohl auch nicht fett! Was meinst du?

Übrigens ein sehr schönes Bike. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit!


----------



## BENDERR (26. Dezember 2011)

Also 2kg mehr merkt man doch deutlich...


----------



## Fluffi (26. Dezember 2011)

Wobei das größere Problem hierbei, die nicht zum bergauf-fahren gedachte Rahmen-Geometrie wäre.
Beim FRX sitzst Du tief und lang. Beim Torque und Torque ES wiederrum etwas aufrechter und kannst für bergauf sogar die Gabel absenken.
Wenn Du mit der Sattelstütze beim FRX nicht weit genug rauskommst um einen runden Tritt zu haben, dann kannst eigentlich direkt absteigen und schieben.


----------



## sundawn77 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde das rockzone geht überall gut bergauf! 
Wichtiger als das gewicht ist die reifenwahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (26. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @ fanatikz
> 
> Schon einen steilen Uphill mit deinem Alpinist gefahren? Mich würde interessieren wie du die Uphill- / Toureneigenschaften des Alpinist einschätzst! Ich würde mir am liebsten ein FRX mit ner 2-fach Kurbel (z.B. Rockzone) kaufen. Ich wiege 90 kg und hab schon ausreichend Kraft in den Beinen. Aber das FRX hat seine 17 Kg und da bin ich schon skeptisch. Deins hat 15 das geht noch! Wenn du mit deinem locker bergauf klettern kannst machen 2 Kg mehr den Bock wohl auch nicht fett! Was meinst du?
> 
> Übrigens ein sehr schönes Bike. Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit!



Keine längeren Strecken aber vereinzelte steile Stücke, die sind aber eher technisch (Wurzeln, matschiger Untergrund), da hat sich's ehrlich gesagt überraschend gut geschlagen, mit meinem Ghost wär ich nicht hochgekommen, denk aber dass da eher die Reifenwahl mehr ausmacht, bisher war ich eher auf NN,RR unterwegs...

normale Anstiege(Kies, Strasse) lassen sich gemütlich hochkurbeln...Gewicht spürt man nicht...

Hab auch etwa 90kg, gefühlt macht sich das Gewicht des Bikes nicht bemerkbar. Bin aber eher allgemein der Überzeugung, dass man mit allem überall hochkommt wenn man will und die Fitness einigermaßen mitspielt.


----------



## Temtem (26. Dezember 2011)

Mr. Big-Air schrieb:


> ich schieb hier mal bisschen was anderes rein.



einzigste produkt welches ich mir noch von canyon kaufen würde


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Dezember 2011)

hast du da eigene Erfahrungen?


----------



## _mike_ (26. Dezember 2011)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Servus, darf Euch mein erstes Canyon bei der Jungfernfahrt,
> etwas abseits seines natürlichen Lebensraumes, ein 2012er Alpinist...
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Fell (27. Dezember 2011)

Ach mist, faslcher Thread.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33892057"][/ame]


----------



## fanatikz (27. Dezember 2011)

_mike_ schrieb:


> fanatikz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Servus, darf Euch mein erstes Canyon bei der Jungfernfahrt,
> ...


----------



## Temtem (28. Dezember 2011)

21XC12 schrieb:


> hast du da eigene Erfahrungen?



bin 3 jahre canyon gefahren
2 gerissende hinterbauten 
letzte werkstatt reperatur hat 2monate gedauert,zuletzt musste die anwältin nach helfen  
nie wieder  außer den sorglos rahmen stitched


----------



## Monche (30. Dezember 2011)

ich habe gestern ein Mega geschenk von meinem Kumpel bekommen.... 100% Handgemacht....
ich hab mich riesig grüber gefreut und will es euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hübscher Stender!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (30. Dezember 2011)

Mein Torque Rockzone nach Umbau 











Jetzt mit *Millenium 785 Lenker, Lock-On Griffen, Millenium Vorbau,  Sattelklemme (alles von Sixpack), Truvativ Descendant, Shaman Drake und Selle Italia  Shiver Black*.


----------



## thomas_127 (30. Dezember 2011)

Monster Lenker...


----------



## Wakaru (30. Dezember 2011)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> Millenium 785 Lenker[/b]




Mit dem Lenker kommst du ja nicht mehr an den Wanderern vorbei


----------



## Xplosion51 (30. Dezember 2011)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Mit dem Lenker kommst du ja nicht mehr an den Wanderern vorbei


eher am türrahmen.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (30. Dezember 2011)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> eher am türrahmen.



Ich wollte damit auch nicht durch meine Wohnung fahren  Ja ich muss mal schaun, vielleicht wird er noch ein wenig gekürzt.


----------



## sundawn77 (30. Dezember 2011)

Nach ein paar Fahrten willst Du nichts schmaleres mehr fahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (30. Dezember 2011)

was habt ihr denn alle?! 785mm ist doch heutzutage alles andere als "überdurchschnittlich" breit.


----------



## Wakaru (30. Dezember 2011)

ich komm mit dem 685er kaum noch bei der Tür raus 

ist allerdings auch ein Altbau mit 2 Flügeln die beide eher schmal sind und den 2ten Flügel aufmachen ist mühsam


----------



## frankensteinmtb (30. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist auch mal meins... (Yellowstone 5.0 von 2010)




Mal ne Frage: meine Gabel (Rock Shox Recon^^) ist in letzter Zeit recht progressiv... Ich nutze im Moment nur ca. 60% meines Federwegs aus obwohl ich schon mit viel weniger als dem eigentlich vorgegebenen Druck fahre, mit dem ich sonst immer fast den ganzen Federweg genutzt habe. Weis jemand vielleicht woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (30. Dezember 2011)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Fahrten willst Du nichts schmaleres mehr fahren ;-)



Nach den ersten Fahrten fühlt sich es auch sehr gut an


----------



## Deleted176859 (30. Dezember 2011)

Monche schrieb:


> ich habe gestern ein Mega geschenk von meinem Kumpel bekommen.... 100% Handgemacht....
> ich hab mich riesig grüber gefreut und will es euch nicht vorenthalten




NIEMALS am Rahmen den Montageständer befestigen...!!! Immer an der Sattelstütze...!!! Steht auch so im Handbuch...!!!


----------



## DiscoDuDe (30. Dezember 2011)

also mein alpinist hat auch zu weihnachten einen 785mm Race Face Atlas lenker bekommen! und ist einfach nur verdammt geil, man will danach wirklich nichts anderes mehr fahren. Bergauf geht es auch ohne prob.

LEUTE UMSTEIGEN!!!! 

Bezüglich ständer nicht am rahmen befestigen...

also im bikehop ach ichs normal auch so bei meinem bike (am rahmen)


----------



## Deleted176859 (30. Dezember 2011)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> also mein alpinist hat auch zu weihnachten einen 785mm Race Face Atlas lenker bekommen! und ist einfach nur verdammt geil, man will danach wirklich nichts anderes mehr fahren. Bergauf geht es auch ohne prob.
> 
> LEUTE UMSTEIGEN!!!!
> 
> ...



Am besten geht zum einspannen eine stabile alte Sattelstütze aus Alu, aktuelle mit Sattel raus und die alte rein und einspannen. Die Wandstärke
vom Rahmen ist heutzutage dermaßen dünn das bissl zuviel anziehen schon zuviel sein kann... Manche Hersteller schließen sogar die Garantie aus wenn Schäden am Rahmen dadurch entstehen..., gilt schon lange nicht mehr nur bei Carbonrahmen....


----------



## Monche (30. Dezember 2011)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> NIEMALS am Rahmen den Montageständer befestigen...!!! Immer an der Sattelstütze...!!! Steht auch so im Handbuch...!!!



Ich habe mit diesbezüglich auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Ich bin/war der Meinung das eigentlich nichts passieren kann. Das Rad "liegt" ja eigentlich nur drin und das auf einer relativ großen auflagefläche. 

Aber das es sogar im Handbuch steht, wusste ich nicht. Ich Schau mal nach ner Lösung für die sattelstütze


----------



## DiscoDuDe (31. Dezember 2011)

gut ich mein ich zieh die halterung nie fest an also gerade das das bike nicht umkippt... also diesbezüglich ist es dann eh kein problem


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich mach immer Schaumstoff ums Rohr und spann es "locker" ein. Zudem achte ich darauf das ich den Greifer nicht 100 % waagerecht einstelle, sondern so dass das Bike auch ohne geschlossenen Greifer die Waage hält und nicht kippt! Also so das der Schwerpunkt in der Mitte liegt. Da passiert garantiert nichts! Wenn man natürlich den Rahmen mit Gewalt einspannt und zufällig noch die falsche Stelle erwischt kanns den Rahmen schon beschädigen. Immerhin werden alle Montageständer mit einem drehbaren Greifer ausgestattet. Warum nur wenn alle Hersteller ausdrücklich davon abraten? Bei vielen Bikes wird das Oberrohr nach hinten dicker. Z.B. beim Modell Nerve. Hier sollte man auch darauf achten den Greifer dort anzubringen, wo das Rohr einen durchgehenden Durchmesser hat. Ist dies nicht der Fall verteilt sich der Druck nicht. Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte einfach den Greifer nicht schließen und das Bike einfach einlegen. Ist der Greifer richtig ausgerichtet hält das Bike auch so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (31. Dezember 2011)

Jop, wie gesagt. Mein Rad liegt eigentlich nur auf der 15-20cm langen Auflage. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dabei, solange man das Bike nicht fest klemmt, viel passieren kann


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Januar 2012)

Mein Canyon Torque ES, neu sind:
- rote DT Swiss Laufräder
- Manitou Swinger 4-way


----------



## lnt (3. Januar 2012)

auch ein schönes torque @ 4stroke

aber nutzt du eigentlich auch die 3 kettenblätter?


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Januar 2012)

lnt schrieb:


> auch ein schönes torque @ 4stroke
> 
> aber nutzt du eigentlich auch die 3 kettenblätter?



Ja, ab und zu ist das große Kettenblatt vorne gut zu gebrauchen .


----------



## jaxxxon (3. Januar 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Mein Canyon Torque ES, neu sind:
> - rote DT Swiss Laufräder
> - Manitou Swinger 4-way



Schönes Gerät! geht nix über schwarz/rot/silber!


----------



## jaxxxon (3. Januar 2012)

Aber gabs nicht kürzlich irgendwo die roten E2000 günstig zu bestellen? Oder hattest Du da Stabilitätsbedenken...?


----------



## Jogi (3. Januar 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Mein Canyon Torque ES, neu sind:
> - rote DT Swiss Laufräder
> - Manitou Swinger 4-way



sexy 
...so schön sauber war meins schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## 4Stroke (3. Januar 2012)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Aber gabs nicht kürzlich irgendwo die roten E2000 günstig zu bestellen? Oder hattest Du da Stabilitätsbedenken...?



Stabiliätsbedenken hätte ich im Hinblick auf meinen Einsatzbereich keine, auch nicht bei anderen DT Swiss Felgen wie der EX5.1 die ich vorher hatte. 
Die E2200 sind zwar schwerer, hatte aber ein gutes Angebot bekommen .


----------



## christophersch (3. Januar 2012)

wie macht sich eigentlich die kurze Gabel in dem Bike? ist doch eine 150er, oder?!
gut schauts aber allemal aus. Ich hätte auch gerne so eins ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (3. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> wie macht sich eigentlich die kurze Gabel in dem Bike? ist doch eine 150er, oder?!
> gut schauts aber allemal aus. Ich hätte auch gerne so eins ;-)



Richtig, vom Gefühl her macht sich die kürzere Gabel schon bemerkbar. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Gabel durch eine mit 160mm Federweg ersetzt wird .


----------



## Jogi (4. Januar 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Richtig, vom Gefühl her macht sich die kürzere Gabel schon bemerkbar. Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Gabel durch eine mit 160mm Federweg ersetzt wird .



ich könnte dir meine 36er Talas (160 mm) anbieten.
Schreib mir ne PN, falls du Interesse hast.


----------



## LH_DJ (4. Januar 2012)

Mal was altes: 





Hat alles klaglos mitgemacht, auch harten Einsatz ohne Lagerschaden, gerissene Streben etc. überstanden, allerdings dann mit Stahlfederdämpfer gefahren. Immer noch mein Lieblingsrad....

www.dorgas.de

Gruß


----------



## knackundback (4. Januar 2012)

vorhin ne 4std tour gemacht rund um essen...
von oben war es ja trocken aber die schmokke von unten hat auch gereicht


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (5. Januar 2012)

Stadtwald richtung Villa Hügel?


----------



## knackundback (5. Januar 2012)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Stadtwald richtung Villa Hügel?



ja haste richtig erkannt ...bis dahin war es noch recht "trocken", von dem zustand nach der tour hab ich leider kein foto,hätte auch kein sinn gemacht da es nich mehr als canyon zu erkennen war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2012)

knackundback schrieb:


> von dem zustand nach der tour hab ich leider kein foto,hätte auch kein sinn gemacht da es nich mehr als canyon zu erkennen war



momentan sind die Touren "lustig", der Canyon-Schriftzug ist aber recht hartnäckig 






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. Januar 2012)

@ karsten...

und da funktioniert der hinterbau noch ordentlich ?


----------



## knackundback (5. Januar 2012)

Fehlen nur noch die eiszapfen...

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karsten13 (6. Januar 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> und da funktioniert der hinterbau noch ordentlich ?



klar, war ja nur noch Pampe ...



knackundback schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch die eiszapfen...



... die gabs oben in Form von eingefrorenem Schaltröllchen. Die Hammerschmidt hat mittlerweile ne Mud Claw spendiert bekommen. Vorher hat die so viel Schnee/Eis aufgebaut, bis die Kette übers Kettenblatt gerutscht ist 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (6. Januar 2012)

knackundback schrieb:


> ja haste richtig erkannt



Meeensch watt kenn ich mich aus  
Bin da noch nicht gefahren, aber in dem Häuschen saß ich mal und habe Fotos gemacht, als meine Freundin dort mit der Hundeschule aktiv war


----------



## Ronny-SDH (6. Januar 2012)

siehe Begründung


----------



## Ronny-SDH (6. Januar 2012)

so, dann will ich auch mal meins hier zeigen.


----------



## xand (6. Januar 2012)

Ist noch im original Zustand... 
Bin aber schon am überlegen den Lenker, gegen einen RaceFace Deus blue oder noch besser gegen einen Answer Pro Taper Carbon, auszutauschen .





Noch ein paar Detailbilder:


----------



## Ronny-SDH (6. Januar 2012)

xand schrieb:


> Ist noch im original Zustand...
> Bin aber schon am überlegen den Lenker, gegen einen RaceFace Deus blue oder noch besser gegen einen Answer Pro Taper Carbon, auszutauschen .
> 
> 
> ...


 

sehr geil in dem Grau


----------



## SchappiXT (7. Januar 2012)

So dann will ich auch mal 

Nerve AM 7.0, mamba green/black, Gr. M, 2012 
(Sattelstütze ist nachgerüstet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (7. Januar 2012)

Wow... Sieht hammer aus! 
Guter Kauf !!!


----------



## Metty84 (7. Januar 2012)

Hey SchappiXT,

glückwunsch zu dem neuen bike. Genau die Farbe und Ausstattung hab ich mir auch ausgesucht (noch nicht bestellt)
Als ich vor zwei Wochen bei Canyon war hatten sie die Mamba-Greens nur von 2011 da, noch ohne die schwarzen Aufkleber - fand ich sehr sehr geil.

Würd mich über ein feedback zum bike in freier Wildbahn freuen
Vielleicht auch noch das ein oder andere bild draußen...

danke,

Gruß
Metty


----------



## Xplosion51 (7. Januar 2012)

Warum die maguras ?


----------



## RMvolcano (7. Januar 2012)

@schappXT sehr schönes Gerät! (Naja bis auf die Leitungsbefestigung der Reverb...)
@xplosion51 Waaahhrscheinlich, weil die da halt standartmäßig dran ist...?? -oder so.


----------



## Sera (7. Januar 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> Warum die maguras ?



Warum nicht?


----------



## Paul94 (7. Januar 2012)

Neuer Rahmen:


----------



## Astaroth (7. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mal gerne ein AM9.0 in dem Weiß Orange von 2012 sehen.


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Januar 2012)

Ist das ein 2012er Torque Paul94? Wie heißt denn die Farbe?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (8. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ist das ein 2012er Torque Paul94? Wie heißt denn die Farbe?



das ist wohl kaum ein 2012,er!

dürfte wohl eher ein 2010 er modell sein da hatten sie diese farbe beim trailflow modell im angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erkan1984 (8. Januar 2012)

xand schrieb:


> Ist noch im original Zustand...
> Bin aber schon am überlegen den Lenker, gegen einen RaceFace Deus blue oder noch besser gegen einen Answer Pro Taper Carbon, auszutauschen .
> 
> [/url]



ich persönlich würde als ERSTES die Reifen tauschen....
blauer lenker kommt aber bestimmt auch gut!


----------



## BENDERR (8. Januar 2012)

mal ein snapshot von meiner heutigen tour (.. das wetter war einfach ein traum!)


----------



## kaptan (8. Januar 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> ich persönlich würde als ERSTES die Reifen tauschen....
> blauer lenker kommt aber bestimmt auch gut!



Darf man fragen warum? Habe auch das gleiche Modell mit den Mavic Crossmax ST LRS und nach knapp 1000km vollstens zufrieden!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (9. Januar 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> darf man fragen warum? Habe auch das gleiche modell mit den mavic crossmax st lrs und nach knapp 1000km vollstens zufrieden!



Er meint die Reifen ...


----------



## SchappiXT (9. Januar 2012)

Hier noch ein Bild, werde die Woche hoffentlich mehr Zeit für ein paar Fotos haben.






Die Maguras sind bis auf die schnöde Optik echt top! (sagte der ehemalige Magura Julie Fahrer ) Druckpunkt eher weich, aber ich komme schon jetzt super damit zurecht.

Gruß
SchappiXT


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich find dein bike echt geil...hätte ich auch genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Januar 2012)




----------



## erkan1984 (9. Januar 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> Darf man fragen warum? Habe auch das gleiche Modell mit den Mavic Crossmax ST LRS und nach knapp 1000km vollstens zufrieden!





SirLancelot schrieb:


> Er meint die Reifen ...



genau, meine die Reifen.


Man wird vielleicht im ersten Moment zufrieden sein, mit den Nobbys, aber wenn man erstmal was anderes gefahren hast, wirste den unterschied merken...


----------



## xand (9. Januar 2012)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> genau, meine die Reifen.
> 
> 
> Man wird vielleicht im ersten Moment zufrieden sein, mit den Nobbys, aber wenn man erstmal was anderes gefahren hast, wirste den unterschied merken...



Welche kannst du mir da empfehlen?


----------



## erkan1984 (9. Januar 2012)

zu allererst, wenn du bei schwalbe bleiben magst, dann Fat Albert den kann ich pers. beurteilen.
Ein freund schwört auf die RubberQueen von Conti mit Black Chilli.
Gute sachen ließt man auch über Maxxis Reifen, z.b. Ardent und Highroller II.
Kommt ja drauf an, was du fährst, wenn du mit diesen Reifen zufrieden bist, ist das ja ok so.


----------



## Wakaru (9. Januar 2012)

10mm Objektiv?


----------



## icube (10. Januar 2012)

SchappiXT schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Bild, werde die Woche hoffentlich mehr Zeit für ein paar Fotos haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Farbe kommt echt so geil! das erste canyon das mir wirklich gefällt 

Gruß icube


----------



## Deleted 121321 (10. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir auch, da stört es auch nicht das die wippe schwarz ist.


----------



## Juuro (11. Januar 2012)

@Skeletor23:
Der Ort sieht sehr interessant aus. Ist das eine alte Radrennbahn? Oder für Karts? Wo gibts sowas?


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Januar 2012)

Juuro schrieb:


> @Skeletor23:
> Der Ort sieht sehr interessant aus. Ist das eine alte Radrennbahn? Oder für Karts? Wo gibts sowas?


 
Das Ding hat definitiv nix mit Radeln am Hut! Das ist ein Highspeed-Oval für Kiddies und Ihre Karts...da lege ich mich fest!!! 

Sorry for offtopic!


----------



## Schiltrac (11. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyoneugen (11. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Das Ding hat definitiv nix mit Radeln am Hut! Das ist ein Highspeed-Oval für Kiddies und Ihre Karts...da lege ich mich fest!!!
> 
> Sorry for offtopic!


 
Indy 500 für Kettcars........


----------



## christophersch (11. Januar 2012)

canyoneugen schrieb:


> Indy 500 für Kettcars........



....Klasse Profilbild! Hat mich grad dazu gebracht mal wieder die alten Stan und Ollie DVD's heraus zu kramen.


----------



## canyoneugen (11. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ....Klasse Profilbild! Hat mich grad dazu gebracht mal wieder die alten Stan und Ollie DVD's heraus zu kramen.



Viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## xander_v (11. Januar 2012)

hast wer interesse an eine canyon chainguide?
will mir eine enfachführung ans rad bauen.
zudem verkaufe ich auch noch ein blaues paar dmr vault pedale.


----------



## Sera (12. Januar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> hast wer interesse an eine canyon chainguide?
> will mir eine enfachführung ans rad bauen.
> zudem verkaufe ich auch noch ein blaues paar dmr vault pedale.



2fach oder 3fach?


----------



## si.ve (12. Januar 2012)

Mein 2011er Nerve AM 6.0 heute während ner kleinen Runde.





Mittlerweile sind ein paar Kleinigkeiten umgebaut:
- Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2
- Pedale: Reverse Escape
- Griffe: Ergon GA1
- Sattel: Syncros AM
- Kurbel: umgebaut auf 22-36 mit Kefü und Bashguard


----------



## christophersch (12. Januar 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> 2fach oder 3fach?



ersteres


----------



## xander_v (12. Januar 2012)

danke christoph,
jupp 2fach ist richtig, zudem zeitpunkt gabes noch kein dreifach.
zudem lege ich noch ein paar lager für die rolle bei, die ersten waren nach einer tour trockengelaufen.


----------



## 18Max95 (13. Januar 2012)

So, hab heute bei der ersten längeren Tour mit meinem Schatz auch mal ne Kamera mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (13. Januar 2012)

Im Outlet geschossen frisch ausgepackt und direkt ein wenig verändert, mein 2011er Torque Trailflow









leider etwas unscharf...


----------



## RoccoS. (13. Januar 2012)

So dann will ich mein Neues auch mal zeigen.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (13. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Im Outlet geschossen frisch ausgepackt und direkt ein wenig verändert, mein 2011er Torque Trailflow
> leider etwas unscharf...



Was hast du dafür noch bezahlt?


----------



## knuspi (13. Januar 2012)

Das AM 8.0X wäre auch mein Favourit dieses Jahr gewesen. Echt ein schönes Bike, vor allem in der Farbe. Gratulation und viel Spaß damit


----------



## Schiltrac (13. Januar 2012)

uii der Rahmen vom Nerve... so schöööön


----------



## Mithras (13. Januar 2012)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> Was hast du dafÃ¼r noch bezahlt?



2150â¬ .. war ein Testbike schaut bis auf 2 minimale Kratzerchen aus wie neu und hat ebenso 2Jahre Garantie... da musst ich zuschlagen. Das gesparte Geld gegenÃ¼ber nem neuen 2012er is gleich in den 2.LRS und die Code geflossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (13. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> 2150 .. war ein Testbike schaut bis auf 2 minimale Kratzerchen aus wie neu und hat ebenso 2Jahre Garantie... da musst ich zuschlagen. Das gesparte Geld gegenüber nem neuen 2012er is gleich in den 2.LRS und die Code geflossen



Joa ist ja auch einfach ein schickes Bike! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Deleted 121321 (13. Januar 2012)

Schickes bike, besonders die rahmenform. Wenn ich daran zurück denke wie viele den Rahmen gewöhnungsbedürftig fanden dann hätten die bikes ein flopp werden müssen... Scheinen sich ja viele dran gewöhnt zu haben.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (14. Januar 2012)

18Max95 schrieb:


> So, hab heute bei der ersten längeren Tour mit meinem Schatz auch mal ne Kamera mitgenommen



Gruß nach MH! Habe dort 22 Jahre gelebt, nun verweile ich in Duisburg


----------



## mok2905 (14. Januar 2012)

RoccoS. schrieb:


> So dann will ich mein Neues auch mal zeigen.


 
Ah ein Kasseler, Grüße aus Hann. Münden


----------



## Loods (14. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Im Outlet geschossen frisch ausgepackt und direkt ein wenig verändert, mein 2011er Torque Trailflow
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/dsc02314kl.jpg/
> [...]
> ...



Jetz will ich auch neue Laufräder. Das schwarz gefällt mir einfach zu gut. Schaut gleich viel edler aus.


----------



## ProjektT (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier ist mein neuer Kumpel  - Canyon Torque 9.0 Vertride

Ein Test außerhalb des "Stalls" steht noch aus, aber der erste Eindruck ist genial!

Ich habe schon ein paar Kleinigkeiten verändert:

- Positionstausch der Bremshebel, Trigger
- Kindshock i950 mit Remote eingebaut
- DMR Vault Pedale montiert

Die Zugverlegung des Remote-Zugs wird noch optimiert, sobald die passenden Halter da sind...

Gewicht in dieser Zusammenstellung: 14,77 kg


























Greetz


----------



## knackundback (15. Januar 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hier ist mein neuer Kumpel  - Canyon Torque 9.0 Vertride
> 
> ...



Richtig schickes teil...traumbike!! und akzeptables gewicht

Fehlt nur noch die kashima beschichtung auf der ks i950 


Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## morch84 (15. Januar 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike vorallem die Kashima sieht sehr edel aus!!!
Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?
Viel Spaß damit wenn nur mein schon da wäre


----------



## Nippes80 (15. Januar 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike vorallem die Kashima sieht sehr edel aus!!!
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?
> Viel Spaß damit wenn nur mein schon da wäre



Die Rahmengröße würde mich auch interessieren und was das Rad "out of the Box" auf die Waage gebracht hat???


----------



## christophersch (15. Januar 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike vorallem die Kashima sieht sehr edel aus!!!
> Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?
> Viel Spaß damit wenn nur mein schon da wäre



Müsste "M" sein, da zwar die Oberrohr/Sitzrohr Gussets dran sind, aber zwischen Piggy und Oberrohr nicht allzu viel Raum ist. 

Verdammt schönes Bike! Ich würde aber auf 1fach umrüsten und hinten so eine Riesen Kassette fahren. Sieht einfach cleaner aus und spart Gewicht.
btw. Gibts eigentlich schon diese 9-36er Kassetten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (15. Januar 2012)

So das wahrscheinlich letzte Foto von meinem Torque:


----------



## Mithras (15. Januar 2012)

Soo mal heute bei -3° ne Testrunde gedreht, trotz noch nicht optimal eingestelltem Fahrwerk und noch nicht eingebremster Code ein hammer Bike! Sitzposition gefällt mir super, und es geht auch noch recht gut bergauf, dass Fahrwerk hat echt Reserven ohne Ende


----------



## morch84 (15. Januar 2012)

Top Bike dein Trailflow!!!
Wie sieht es mit der Tourentauglichkeit des Bikes aus ich bin mir immernoch nicht sicher ob ich doch ein AM nehmen soll wegen des gewichts und der geometrie sorry das ich nerve aber für das Geld will ich schon sicher sein....
Fahre nähmlich auch mal gern Touren aber das Alpinist oder Vertride ist mir zu teuer....


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Januar 2012)

@ ProjektT
Hat der Torque Rahmen keine Befestigungspunkte für die Kabelverlegung der Remotestütze?

@ Mithras
Ich schließe mich der Frage von morch84 an! Ich hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen mit der Hammerschmidt. Wie ist das Fahren in der Ebene? Mich würde interessieren ob der Overdrive Modus der HS für Touren geeignet ist. Hab gelesen auf längeren Distanzen ist der Overdrive sehr kräftezehrend und im normalen Modus ist die Trittfrequenz hoch. Wie empfindest du das?


----------



## Mithras (15. Januar 2012)

Naja, hab erst 20km Erfahrung mit dem Bike, war heut die erste Tour.

Gefühlt musste ich heut schon mehr treten, aber obs direkt an der HS lag oder an den 1,5Kg Mehrgewicht gegenüber meinem Radon Slide, kann ich noch nicht sagen, ich hatte aber nicht das Gefühl, dass da ein merklicher Widerstand beim Treten allein von der Kurbel kommt.

Prima an der Kurbel ist die Schaltgeschwindigkeit, der Overdrive ist hörbar aber nicht zu laut. Hab nen flachen Anstieg 3-4km im Overdrive gefahren war kein Thema, den fahre ich sonst auch auf dem 2. Kettenblatt. 
Man wird auch mit der HS recht schnell in der Ebene, hat sich alles soweit ok angefühlt.

Allerdings is der Unterschied in Widerstand/Trittfrquenz vom Overdrive zum normalen Modus schon krass, allerdings weis ich nicht wie der Vergleich zu ner normalen 2-fach Kurbel ist, habe bisher nur 3fach gefahren.
Wenn im normalen Modus die Trittfrequenz zu hoch wird, muss man hinten erstmal wieder in leichtere Gänge schalten, sonst sonst isses im Overdrive zu schwer.

Denke aber da muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen, gewöhnungsbedürftig is auch, dass die Triggerfunktion genau umgekehrt ist, der kleine Trigger schlatet nicht mehr runter, sondern rauf  .. das sorgte heut doch öfters für Verwirrung.

Ich werd die HS nochn bissel testen, spätestens wenn mal wieder ne Tour mit einigen HM in der fränkischen Schweiz anstand, werd ich wissen ob die HS drin bleibt, oder ne 2-fach Kurbel mit KeFü montiert wird, wodurch das Bike doch nochmal 400-500g leichter wird (was dem TF nicht schadet ) und wieder ein wartungsintensives Teil wegfällt.

blöd auch, dass nicht alle Schrauben an der HS fest waren (hätt ich lieber nochmal prüfen sollen), nun fehlt mir eine der Befestigungsschrauben von dem äußeren Ring. Naja kann man sicher nachbestellen.


----------



## ProjektT (15. Januar 2012)

> Fehlt nur noch die kashima beschichtung auf der ks i950



Ja, dann wäre es perfekt 




> Welche Rahmengröße ist das ?



Richtig gesehen - es ist "M" 

Ausgepackt ohne Veränderungen und ohne Pedale hat die Waage 13,8 kg angezeigt - 13,7 sind für "M" angegeben - passt also.


----------



## ProjektT (15. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @ ProjektT
> Hat der Torque Rahmen keine Befestigungspunkte für die Kabelverlegung der Remotestütze?



Doch, der Rahmen hat Befestigungspunkte, allerdings habe ich die passenden Halter noch nicht - also nur provisorisch...


----------



## Monche (15. Januar 2012)

Achso, fällt mir Grade ein... Hat das torque nicht am oberrohr dieses Loch für die remote Leitung?


----------



## ProjektT (16. Januar 2012)

Das Torque FRX hat die Öffnung für die Remoteleitung - nicht aber das "normale" Torque. Hier wird die Leitung außen mit 2 Leitungshaltern am Oberrohr geführt

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. Januar 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Top Bike dein Trailflow!!!
> Wie sieht es mit der Tourentauglichkeit des Bikes aus ich bin mir immernoch nicht sicher ob ich doch ein AM nehmen soll wegen des gewichts und der geometrie sorry das ich nerve aber für das Geld will ich schon sicher sein....
> Fahre nähmlich auch mal gern Touren aber das Alpinist oder Vertride ist mir zu teuer....



kann dich beruhigen!

hatte auch zwei jahre lang ein Nerve AM und jetzt ein Alpinist. Jedenfalls auf der Stammrunde brauch ich ohne in guter Verfassung zu sein ca 10 -15 min. Länger mit dem Alpinisten als mit dem Nerve. Übersetzung hast halt ne Breitere beim AM aber Raufkommen tust du mim Torque definitiv überall, genauso entspannt. Es erfordert aber vor allem wegen des Gewichtes doch mehr Motivation und Kondition! 

Aber das ist ja kein Problem, ich freue mich ja auf den Downhill 

Trotz das das Torque ein Superendro ist, geht es wirklich super bergauf und man kann damit ohne probleme touren fahren...

bzw... versuche dir doch ein 2011er Alpinist ausm Outlet zu ergattern! ist dann doch um einiges leichter als ein Trailflow


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Januar 2012)

Gestern ne Runde bei uns gedreht. Was ein Wetter. 


















Das gute "alte" Torque.


----------



## ProjektT (16. Januar 2012)

Hi  - ganz schön trocken bei Euch - bei uns ist es oben trocken, aber der Waldboden durchnässt... nur Schlamm.

Wie ist der Schriftzug erstellt? Einfach eine Folie?

Das ist doch die Schriftart, die Syntace verwendet, oder?

Greetz


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (16. Januar 2012)

Ja ist erstaunlich trocken, jedenfalls wo die Sonne hinkommt. Im Schattigen ist es auch recht Matschig.
Das ist ein normaler Aufkleber. Die Schriftart ist mir jetzt auch nicht mehr bekannt. Sorry.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich finde drei Torque Modelle sind eindeutig zu wenig! FRX, Strive, Nerve AM, ... Alle Serien haben fünf Modelle. Ich finde auch die Farbwahl bei der Torque Serie ist mager ausgefallen. Nur schwarz und weiß stehen zur Auswahl. Wenn die am Trailflow ne 2-fach Kurbel und keine Hammerschmidt verbaut hätten und wenn ein paar andere Farben zur Auswahl stünden (z.B. Light white - Orange wie beim FRX Rockzone) hätte ich schon bestellt! Ich würde mir ja das FRX Rockzone holen, aber es ist einfach zu schwer mit 17 kg. Wenn ich da mal ne Tour fahren will kollabier ich nach drei Stunden. Ein Torque mit ner 2-fach Kurbel max. 15 kg und preislich zwischen Alpinist und Trailflow wäre wohl der Verkaufshit! Was meint ihr Leute?


----------



## xander_v (16. Januar 2012)

finde ich eigentlich nicht.
wer es eher auf touren abgesehen hat nimmt das normale torque und für den park das frx.
verkauf doch die hammerschmidt und besorg dir eine normale kurbel, dabei machste sogar plus.
farbe ist geschmacksache, ich mag das anodisierte schwarz.

wenn du am rockzone reifen, dämpfer, räder und kurbel wechselst kommst du auch zu nem tourenbike.
preislich wäre das dann dem trailflow wohl sehr nahe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (16. Januar 2012)

Wieso die Kurbel beim Rockzone wechseln? Ist doch ne 2-fach Kurbel! Räder sind identisch beim FRX Rockzone und beim Trailflow. Das einzig was hier sinnvoll ist sind andere Reifen! Z.B. Hans Dampf! Die haben weniger Rollwiederstand und sparen Gewicht. Und ja das schwarz find ich auch super! Und Plus macht man beim Verkauf der HS garantiert nicht. Es sei den man macht sich ne günstige Kurbel dran. Und nur mit Kurbel ist es nicht getan. Umwerfer, Trigger, Schaltzüge müssen ja auch noch dran. Der Umbau kostet locker vier bis fünf Scheine. Ich glaube nicht das man für die Hammerschmidt noch soviel bekommt.


----------



## jaamaa (16. Januar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> f
> farbe ist geschmacksache, ich mag das anodisierte schwarz.



Ich auch, kommt der Dreck besser zur Geltung!


----------



## xander_v (16. Januar 2012)

Das rockzone hat doch ne einfach truvative.
die ist bleischer.
slx kurbel, trigger und umwerfer kostern keine 500.
von sram ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Januar 2012)

Ist wirklich 2-fach!!!! Schau mal! http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2578

Ne SLX nicht. Ich hätte jedoch lieber ne Race Face Atlas und en Sram X0 Umwerfer und en XT Trigger und nicht vergessen Kettenführung!!!! Alles zusammen mind. vier Scheine!!!!


----------



## xander_v (16. Januar 2012)

Sorry habe rockzone und playzone vertauscht.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (16. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und Plus macht man beim Verkauf der HS garantiert nicht. Es sei den man macht sich ne günstige Kurbel dran. http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2578



Naja, wenn du mal so im bikemarkt schaust für was die HS verkauft wird, bekommst du auf jeden Fall ne gute Kurbel für und machst auch keinen Verlust.
Also ich habe das Rockzone aus 2011, wiegt nach Umbauten jetzt ca 16,5 kg und damit kann ich schon ganz okay Touren fahren,obwohl das bei mir nur nebensächlich ist. Ist nur immer die Frage, wie lang und höhenlastig deine Touren sind?!


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Januar 2012)

Das FRX hat ja auch den Trackflip. Man kann den Federweg auf 185 mm oder 203 mm einstellen und den Lenkwinkel auf 64° für Bikepark und 65° für technisches Terrain einstellen. Dann noch 2-fach Kurbel und Variopost. Hört sich doch nach Freerider/Superenduro an! Das einzige was mich bei dem Bike abschreckt sind die 17 kg.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (16. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das FRX hat ja auch den Trackflip. Man kann den Federweg auf 185 mm oder 203 mm einstellen und den Lenkwinkel auf 64° für Bikepark und 65° für technisches Terrain einstellen. Dann noch 2-fach Kurbel und Variopost. Hört sich doch nach Freerider/Superenduro an! Das einzige was mich bei dem Bike abschreckt sind die 17 kg.



Weißt du denn,was du hauptsächlich mit dem Bike anstellen willst? Hauptsächlich Park, local Trails oder öfter mal ne Tour? Also ich komm mit den 16,5 kg bei meinem Torque bei kleineren Touren gut zurecht und für längere Touren nehm ich ein anderes.


----------



## christophersch (16. Januar 2012)

...Zumal sich die 17 Kilo mit den gerade angesprochenen Hans Dampf sicher auf 16 Drücken lassen. Ob das dann dem eigentlichen Einsatzbereich gerecht wird, ist natürlich eine andere Frage. Wenn man es aber auf extremere Touren absieht geht das schon.

Und zum Trackflip: Obwohl ihn das Frx hat, ist es sicherlich nicht so gut bergauf, wie das normale Torque (Nur auf Geo bezogen).


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (16. Januar 2012)

"...Zumal sich die 17 Kilo mit den gerade angesprochenen Hans Dampf sicher auf 16 Drücken lassen."

Sehe ich auch so. Habe jetzt für mein Torque noch einen Satz Fat Albert gekauft (hatte vorher 2.50 Minion DH drauf), da ich sowieso nicht die harten Downhillstrecken fahre und beim Freeriden und Enduro mit den Fat Albert noch genug Grip habe und um einiges leichter den Berg hoch komme.



christophersch schrieb:


> Ob das dann dem eigentlichen Einsatzbereich gerecht wird, ist natürlich  eine andere Frage. Wenn man es aber auf extremere Touren absieht geht  das schon.



Deswegen wäre gut zu wissen, was 21XC12 mit dem Bike genau vorhat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (16. Januar 2012)

und am gipfel dann wieder auf minion wechseln ?
Die minions tun bergauf weh,aber wahrscheinlich rentiert sich das.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (16. Januar 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> und am gipfel dann wieder auf minion wechseln ?
> Die minions tun bergauf weh,aber wahrscheinlich rentiert sich das.



Ja sowas wäre manchmal echt praktisch  Oder direkt mit nem CC Bike hoch und mim Torque runter 
Mhm also ich bin von den Minion auf jeden Fall überzeugt, aber wollte einfach mal die Fat Albert ausprobieren. Natürlich halten sie beim Grip und Pannensicherheit nicht mit, aber da ich im Moment mehr Enduro Touren auf Grund des Wetters fahre, machen sich die Fat Albert echt gut.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon diese 9-36er Kassetten?


Wenn es die schon gäbe würde ich im Zug der Anschaffung des neuen leichten LRS direkt auch auf 1-fach umbauen!  Aber zumindest von Hope (und ich fahre ausschließlich Hope Naben) ist diese Breitband-Kassette leider immer noch nicht fertig  Soll aber bald kommen. Dieses Capreo-Gebastel ist für mich keine Option.




SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Das gute "alte" Torque.


Schön, unter den vielen neuen auch immer mal wieder ein altes zu sehen 




ProjektT schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Schriftart, die Syntace verwendet, oder?


Habe ich mir auch direkt gedacht 




21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich finde drei Torque Modelle sind eindeutig zu wenig! FRX, Strive, Nerve AM, ... Alle Serien haben fünf Modelle. Ich finde auch die Farbwahl bei der Torque Serie ist mager ausgefallen. Nur schwarz und weiß stehen zur Auswahl. Wenn die am Trailflow ne 2-fach Kurbel und keine Hammerschmidt verbaut hätten und wenn ein paar andere Farben zur Auswahl stünden (z.B. Light white - Orange wie beim FRX Rockzone) hätte ich schon bestellt! Ich würde mir ja das FRX Rockzone holen, aber es ist einfach zu schwer mit 17 kg. Wenn ich da mal ne Tour fahren will kollabier ich nach drei Stunden. Ein Torque mit ner 2-fach Kurbel max. 15 kg und preislich zwischen Alpinist und Trailflow wäre wohl der Verkaufshit! Was meint ihr Leute?


Da bin ich in allen Fällen nicht deiner Meinung oder finde zumindest, dass du übermäßig am jammern bist 
Das normale Torque ist vom Einsatzgebiet her relativ eng eingequetscht zwischen FRX und Strive, denn ein etwas leicht aufgebautes FRX ginge auch super für Touren mit harten Abfahrten klar und ein stabil aufgebautes Strive macht sicher weitestgehend alles mit, was auch das Torque kann. Die einzige Ausnahme ist da wohl der sicher deutlich weniger potente Hinterbau des Strive, aber mal ehrlich - die meisten reizen das Potential des Torque nicht mal annähernd aus  Außerdem finde ich die Ausstattungsvarianten der Torques, obwohl ich ganz und gar nicht auf HS, Fox (schon gar nicht auf Kawashima) und Carbon am MTB stehe, doch ziemlich passend, sinnvoll und leicht.
Farbwahl ist Geschmacksache, ich finde "Stealth" extrem edel und mit die beste Optik, die es beim neuen Torque bisher gab. (Ich würde es extrem schlicht aufbauen, alles mattschwarz und nur einige kleine Akzente in violett elox ) Das Weiß beim FRX finde ich abartigst hässlich, typische Modefarbe :kotz: ...obwohl ich Orange wiederum eigentlich absolut geil finde.
Wenn dir die 17kg beim FRX zu viel sind, dann such dir doch eins aus, bei dem du relativ schnell und günstig 1-1,5kg sparen kannst (darfst du selbst machen, habe ich gerade keinen Bock drauf). I.d.R. hat man ja mit leichteren Reifen schon einen großen Batzen weg. Der Sun Ringle LRS ist auch ca. 1/2kg schwerer als nötig. Ich bin mit meinem alten Bike, welches auch knapp 17kg und zu dem für Touren noch eine beschissene Geo hatte auch Touren mit um die 1600Hm gefahren. Da auch das FRX noch eine recht tourentaugliche Geo hat, sehe ich das nicht so eng. Geo ist 1000 Mal wichtiger als Gewicht, wenns ums Tourenfahren geht!
Wenns dir beim Trailflow hauptsächlich um die Hammershit geht, kauf das Rad und schmeiss das Teil einfach raus! Damit sparst du bei Umbau auf SLX 2-fach inkl. Chainguide, Bash und Umwerfer locker 400g und hast nach dem Kauf der ganzen Neuteile und Verkauf der HS noch Geld übrig...!
Weniger jammern, mehr selbstständig denken!  (nicht übel nehmen, ist nur Spaß)




jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich auch, kommt der Dreck besser zur Geltung!


Oh, ich sehe gerade, die neuen Torques haben auch diese coolen Steben-Schutz-Gummis  Da muss ich mal abchecken, ob man die einzeln nachkaufen kann und ob die evtl. auch beim alten passen...


PS: wegen den Reifen... Touren-FR Tip für weitestgehend trockene und nicht allzu lose Böden: Wicked Will, den fahre ich die meiste Zeit am Torque. Wenn es nicht allzu hart zur Sache geht, reicht der Fat Albert locker aus, jetzt mit den neuen Gummimischungen eh (war das Einzige, was mich am alten vorne gestört hat). Werde an meinem Enduro-Hardtail evtl. demnächst mal vorne Conti Baron 2.3 BCC und hinten Hans Dampf Trailstar testen, das ist sicher auch eine gute Alternative für Enduro-Touren. Der Grip des Baron soll wohl superb sein, leicht ist er auch, nur das Volumen ist relativ gering, laut Silberfische grob zwischen 2.35er und 2.5er Minion.


----------



## Jena.Biker (17. Januar 2012)

Mein Nerve AM 9.0 während seines ersten Einsatzes


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (17. Januar 2012)

Jena.Biker schrieb:


> Mein Nerve AM 9.0 während seines ersten Einsatzes



Schönes Foto und Bike,obwohl ich es persönnlich in stealth schöner finde.


----------



## Sera (17. Januar 2012)

Hauptsache als erste Antwort ein Fullquote mit Bild...


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (17. Januar 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Hauptsache als erste Antwort ein Fullquote mit Bild...



Hab vergessen das Bild rauszulöschen


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2012)

Kein Park! Hauptsächlich local Trails. Auch mal verblocktes Gelände, Treppenstufen, mal ein Drop von einem Felsvorsprung, etc. und gelegentlich ne Tour mit ein paar Anstiegen. 

http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s3

Was verstehst du unter kleiner und großen Tour? Also für mich sind bis 30 km ne kleine und alles was drüber geht bzw. ab 50 km ist schon ne große Tour. Für längere Touren hätte ich ja auch noch mein XC.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Und zum Trackflip: Obwohl ihn das Frx hat, ist es sicherlich nicht so gut bergauf, wie das normale Torque (Nur auf Geo bezogen).



Wenn man Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel des Torque und des FRX vergleicht stellt man fest das es sich nur um minimale Unterschiede handelt.

Lenkwinkel FRX 64°/65° 
Lenkwinkel Torque 66,1°

Sitzwinkel FRX 73°/74°
Sitzwinkel Torque 72,6°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (17. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter kleiner und großen Tour? Also für mich sind bis 30 km ne kleine und alles was drüber geht bzw. ab 50 km ist schon ne große Tour. Für längere Touren hätte ich ja auch noch mein XC.



Ja die Einteilung ist bei mir eigentlich auch so. Mim Torque fahr ich höchstens so 30km Touren,aber meißtens so 20-25km. Alles was über 30km geht fahr ich mit meinem CC Bike.
Was hälst du denn dann vom Trailflow? HS verkaufen (sagte dir nicht zu, meine ich mich zu erinnern) und dann ne venünftige 2-fach Kurbel mit Kettenführung ran. Also mim Trailflow kannste sicher noch besser Touren fahren (Geo, Gewicht) als ich mit meinem Rockzone '11 und du hast immer noch genug Reserven für deine verblockten Trails.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (17. Januar 2012)

Du willst aber auch sicher 180mm Federweg haben, also beispielsweise das Strive interessiert dich nicht?Weil ich gerade bei deinen Bikemarkt anzeigen gesehen habe, dass du dein Nerve XC verkaufst,"weil ich mir ein Strive kaufen möchte".


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn dir die 17kg beim FRX zu viel sind, dann such dir doch eins aus, bei dem du relativ schnell und günstig 1-1,5kg sparen kannst (darfst du selbst machen, habe ich gerade keinen Bock drauf). I.d.R. hat man ja mit leichteren Reifen schon einen großen Batzen weg. Der Sun Ringle LRS ist auch ca. 1/2kg schwerer als nötig. Ich bin mit meinem alten Bike, welches auch knapp 17kg und zu dem für Touren noch eine beschissene Geo hatte auch Touren mit um die 1600Hm gefahren. Da auch das FRX noch eine recht tourentaugliche Geo hat, sehe ich das nicht so eng. Geo ist 1000 Mal wichtiger als Gewicht, wenns ums Tourenfahren geht!



Danke für die Infos!  Vielleicht andere Felgen und Schlappen und dann wirds schon passen!


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2012)

Das 12er Strive ist nicht so mein Geschmack! Ich finde optisch waren die 11er Modelle cooler. 180mm wären schon eher mein Ding. Die Idee die HS zu verkloppen ist ja schon gut, aber woher weiß ich wie lange ich auf dem Teil sitze? Ich habe keine Kohle für ein Bike für 2600 Bugs und dann nochmal 400 für Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltzüge, Trigger und Kefü. :-(


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2012)

Zudem glaube ich das Fahrwerk des FRX ist um einiges besser wie das des Trailflows. Noch lieber hätte ich ein normales Torque (Stealth) mit RS Totem Coil und Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpfer und leichte CB Iodine Laufräder wie auf dem Strive ES 9.0. Das wär das Ultimative Superenduro!


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (17. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das 12er Strive ist nicht so mein Geschmack! Ich finde optisch waren die 11er Modelle cooler. 180mm wären schon eher mein Ding. Die Idee die HS zu verkloppen ist ja schon gut, aber woher weiß ich wie lange ich auf dem Teil sitze? Ich habe keine Kohle für ein Bike für 2600 Bugs und dann nochmal 400 für Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltzüge, Trigger und Kefü. :-(



Das stimmt, dafür hast du dann keine Garantie. Wenn du dich mit der HS gar nicht anfreunden kannst (kann ich verstehn) ist denke ich die Lösung von Smubob am sinnvollsten. Ein FRX beispielsweise das Rockzone (hattest du ja auch schon erwähnt) und da Reifen + LRS tauschen, da kommste bestimmt auf 16kg oder drunter. Und du musst kein Geld für ne andere Kurbel ausgeben und hast noch ne Vario Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube auch! Wenn ich den LRS vom FRX verkaufen würde und durch einen leichten Enduro LRS ersetzen würde, wäre das die beste Lösung!


----------



## T!ll (17. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> CB Iodine Laufräder ... Superenduro!



mit den Laufrädern eher ein proll-Enduro


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2012)

Wieso? Find die sehen gut aus! Man könnte natürlich auch einen xbeliebigen leichten Freeride / Endurolaufradsatz nehmen! Ich denke man spart da eh nicht soviel Gewicht. Durch andere Reifen z.B. Fat Albert kann man 800 bis 900 g sparen. Das ist ja schon was! Warum bist du denn direkt so giftig T!ll? Ich weiß nicht warum manche Leute hier so unfreundlich sind und direkt stänkern. Das ist doch Geschmackssache. Und Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden! Ich find dein Profilbild auch ******* und sags nicht ;-)


----------



## T!ll (17. Januar 2012)

bleib mal auf dem Teppich.
Ich habe nirgendwo gestänkert. 
Die Laufräder können halt nicht viel außer gut aussehen, da gibt es für gleiches oder sogar weniger Geld leichteres und stabileres. 
Schau dir zB mal die Hope/Flow Laufradsätze an, oder den Enduro-Satz von FunWorks.


----------



## jaamaa (17. Januar 2012)

@21XC12
Ich muÃ aber T!ll Recht geben. Iodine LR wÃ¼rden an einem FRX einfach kagge aussehen. Passt einfach nicht, Geschmack hin oder her. Sind doch eher was fÃ¼r'n edles CC Bike oder fÃ¼r die Eisdiele!
Und mal ehrlich... erst sind dir 400â¬ um auf ne Kurbel umzurÃ¼sten zuviel und dann wirfst du LR in die Diskussion ein die mal locker 800â¬ kosten kÃ¶nnen. Das passt auch nicht!

Du musst doch schon wissen, was du ausgeben mÃ¶chtest, bzw. kannst. Auch die Auswahl der in Frage kommenden Bikes sollte man nach seinen persÃ¶nlichen Anforderungen selber hinbekommen. Wenn ich mir deine Kriterien die du an dein Bike stellst so anschaue (_Kein Park! HauptsÃ¤chlich local Trails. Auch mal verblocktes GelÃ¤nde,  Treppenstufen, mal ein Drop von einem Felsvorsprung, etc. und  gelegentlich ne Tour mit ein paar Anstiegen_) wÃ¼rde ich dir ein Torque, in deinem fall das Trailflow, empfehlen._ E_igentlich sollte sogar ein Strive dafÃ¼r reichen.
Jedoch immer alles im Vorfeld schlecht zu reden, bringt dich auch nicht weiter. Kauf dir ein Torque und fahr es. Wenn dich dann was stÃ¶rt, kannst du es immer noch Ã¤ndern. Machen andere ja auch so
Canyon wird fÃ¼r dich nicht extra eine neue Serie auf den Markt bringen.

VG 

Ach...  Dies ist der 'Die groÃe Canyon-Galerie' Thread


----------



## Wakaru (17. Januar 2012)

lt. Canyon ist das Torque ein Freerider und das entspricht wohl kaum den Vorgaben.

Das Einsatzgebiet würde ich eher zwischen All-Mountain und Enduro einschätzen, sprich Nerve AM oder Strive.


----------



## jaamaa (17. Januar 2012)

Wakaru schrieb:


> lt. Canyon ist das Torque ein Freerider und das entspricht wohl kaum den Vorgaben.
> 
> Das Einsatzgebiet würde ich eher zwischen All-Mountain und Enduro einschätzen, sprich Nerve AM oder Strive.



Hast ja Recht. Nur ganz so deutlich wollte ich es auch nicht sagen. Wenn jemand mit einem FRX liebäugelt, kann man nicht mit einem AM daher kommen... rein psychologisch


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (17. Januar 2012)

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema Galerie. Hier mein 2008er Trail Racer:





Immer noch ein Top Rad für die Trail´s im Mittelgebirge. Insbesondere das Tuning mit der XLC Variostütze hat mich und das Rad nach vorne gebracht.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2012)

Yo bin halt nicht so erfahren wie ihr Leute! Mag sein das ein Strive für meine Zwecke eher geeignet ist. Aber ein Nerve AM kommt nicht in Frage. Der Unterscheid zum meinem Nerve XC ist zu gering. Das Nerve XC will ich für Touren halten und mir noch eins für den FUN kaufen. Bin ja froh das es das Forum gibt und Leute wie euch die mir den richtigen Weg weisen. Ich lass mich gerne belehren. 

PS T!ll "War ja auch mehr Spaß als Ernst!" ;-)

Ich werde mir die Sache mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen! Das Trailflow ist schon geil. Nur mit der Hammerschmidt bin ich nicht d'accord. Oder kann jemand hier aus eigener Erfahrung behaupten das man mit der HS auch super mal ne Tour von 30 km drehen kann. Dann ändere ich meine Meinung gerne!


----------



## julius09 (17. Januar 2012)

Warum sollte man mit einer Hammerschmidt keine 30 km fahren können? Also geht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

@ 21XC12: Lass uns das Getexte mal in den Torque-Thread verfrachten! Hat hier wirklich nichts verloren...


----------



## Jogi (18. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> .... Oder kann jemand hier aus eigener Erfahrung behaupten das man mit der HS auch super mal ne Tour von 30 km drehen kann. Dann ändere ich meine Meinung gerne!



Ich fahr mit meiner HS auf dem Torque ES fast immer mehr als 30 km. Wenns denn sein muss, auch mal 60 oder 80 und 1500, 2000 oder mehr HM.
Die HS ist da sicher nicht der begrenzende Faktor


----------



## fibbs (18. Januar 2012)

Jena.Biker schrieb:


> Mein Nerve AM 9.0 während seines ersten Einsatzes



@Jena.Biker: hast Du noch ein paar Bilder ohne farbliche Bearbeitung von dem 9.0er AM in dem weiß-gold-braun? Ich stehe kurz davor das auch haben zu wollen und würde gern noch ein paar Eindrücke aus der echten Welt sehen... stealth ist mir ein bisschen zu langweilig.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Januar 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit meiner HS auf dem Torque ES fast immer mehr als 30 km. Wenns denn sein muss, auch mal 60 oder 80 und 1500, 2000 oder mehr HM.
> Die HS ist da sicher nicht der begrenzende Faktor



Hey super! Danke! Das hat mir sehr geholfen. Denke somit ist auch das Trailflow mein Favorite! Nur andere Reifen müssen drauf! Leichtere mit weniger Rollwiederstand. Z.B. Fat Albert oder Hans Dampf. Ich dachte die HS hat im normalen Modus ne hohe Trittfrequenz und im Overdrive fällt das Pedalieren sehr schwer. Am besten ich schau mich mal um ob ich irgendwo mal ne HS testen kann.


----------



## christophersch (18. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hey super! Danke! Das hat mir sehr geholfen. Denke somit ist auch das Trailflow mein Favorite! Nur andere Reifen müssen drauf! Leichtere mit weniger Rollwiederstand. Z.B. Fat Albert oder Hans Dampf. Ich dachte die HS hat im normalen Modus ne hohe Trittfrequenz und im Overdrive fällt das Pedalieren sehr schwer. Am besten ich schau mich mal um ob ich irgendwo mal ne HS testen kann.



Da die Kettenlinie in beiden Gängen gleich ist, dürfte die niedrigere Übersetzung der HS (22t) mit dem höchsten Gang hinten wohl auch nicht allzu klein ausfallen...

Edit sagt: ooops. doch


----------



## Jena.Biker (18. Januar 2012)

fibbs schrieb:


> @Jena.Biker: hast Du noch ein paar Bilder ohne farbliche Bearbeitung von dem 9.0er AM in dem weiß-gold-braun? Ich stehe kurz davor das auch haben zu wollen und würde gern noch ein paar Eindrücke aus der echten Welt sehen... stealth ist mir ein bisschen zu langweilig.



Voila: http://www.use.com/6bb2ad1954e5c633c058#photo=5


----------



## Monche (18. Januar 2012)

@Jena.Biker:

ist die Reverb schon so vormontiert gewesen? die verlegung der leitung sieht sehr komisch aus...

wie ist das mit der leitung wenn sie eingefahren ist? die scheint jetzt schon zu lang zu sein am (unterm) Sattel...


----------



## Deleted 121321 (18. Januar 2012)

Jena.Biker schrieb:


> Mein Nerve AM 9.0 während seines ersten Einsatzes



Endlich hat Canyon die Farbe der Wippen angepasst! 

Jetzt bitte bitte das auch noch für die Nerve XC.


----------



## fibbs (18. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> @Jena.Biker:
> 
> ist die Reverb schon so vormontiert gewesen? die verlegung der leitung sieht sehr komisch aus...
> 
> wie ist das mit der leitung wenn sie eingefahren ist? die scheint jetzt schon zu lang zu sein am (unterm) Sattel...



Wow, Danke! Das sieht ja schon wirklich ein bisschen geil aus ;-) Ich denke damit ist es klar: diese Farbe soll es werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jena.Biker (18. Januar 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> @Jena.Biker:
> 
> ist die Reverb schon so vormontiert gewesen? die verlegung der leitung sieht sehr komisch aus...
> 
> wie ist das mit der leitung wenn sie eingefahren ist? die scheint jetzt schon zu lang zu sein am (unterm) Sattel...



Die Reverb ist vormontiert gewesen und die Leitung ist definitiv zu lang. Ich habe den beigelegten Kabelbinden dann angebracht, um die Leitung hinter den Sattel zu verlegen, wo sie nicht stört. Original befindet sie sich sehr nah an der Wippe und steht seitlich ab, weswegen ich mir gar nicht erst vorstellen will, was im Gelände abgeht (oder im Gestrüpp).


----------



## esprit70 (19. Januar 2012)

Mal hier hin ein gefragt. Mit welcher Farbe sollte ich das Nerve AM (2012) 9.SL ein wenig Absetzen.. So wie es gerade ist. Ist es mir ein wenig zu langweilig!!!


----------



## Jogi (19. Januar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Mal hier hin ein gefragt. Mit welcher Farbe sollte ich das Nerve AM (2012) 9.SL ein wenig Absetzen.. So wie es gerade ist. Ist es mir ein wenig zu langweilig!!!



Erdbraun


----------



## esprit70 (19. Januar 2012)

Stimmt.... Aber das ist oft nicht von langer Dauer ;-)


----------



## Sado-Uwe (19. Januar 2012)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Stimmt.... Aber das ist oft nicht von langer Dauer ;-)



Na ja, da würde ich aber eher sagen die Original-Farbe ist nicht lange von Dauer ist. Der "erdbraun"-Ton ist doch meistens ein Dauerzustand (leider).


----------



## john_sales (19. Januar 2012)

Weihnachten hat für rote Teile gesorgt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (19. Januar 2012)




----------



## Wakaru (19. Januar 2012)

Kleine Tour im Schnee, bergauf war der Grip erstaunlich gut, bergab wars teilweise ein bischen kritisch aber lustig


----------



## cougar1982 (20. Januar 2012)

Wakaru schrieb:


> Kleine Tour im Schnee, bergauf war der Grip erstaunlich gut, bergab wars teilweise ein bischen kritisch aber lustig




schönes rad. (das rote)


----------



## fibbs (20. Januar 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> schönes rad. (das rote)



Schöner Schnee (der weiße) ;-)

Gruß aus den Niederlanden.... es REGNET!


----------



## Mithras (21. Januar 2012)

"Obs stürmt oder schneit......"

Das 2011 er Torque Trailsnow 


Nach dem Uphill..das war ne ganzschöne Quälerei durch den Schneematsch ... dann fings auchnoch zu regnen an... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Auf dem Trail







Nach nem rutschigen aber spassigen Downhill ... das Teil is echt wendig .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 












Die HS sammelt gern ...., der Vorbau war nur zu Testzwecken dran, wird wieder durch nen Kürzeren ersetzt 

PS: ne Dusche ist ein Segen!


----------



## greg12 (21. Januar 2012)

@mithras:
wie zufrieden bist du mit dem dämpfer ud der fw ausnutzung? geht man von deinen bildern aus, hast du an der federgabel geschätzte 150mm verbraucht, am hinterbau sinds wohl so um die 50mm. dh. hinten sinds um die 120mm. doch eine ziemliche differenz. wie hast du dein fahrwerk eingestellt? 
wie schauts bergauf aus mit wegsacken des dämpfers??


----------



## Mithras (21. Januar 2012)

Gabel war etwas zu weich eingestellt, bzw. Low Speed und High Speed Druckstufe nicht richtig eingestellt. Die Gabel sackt beim Anhalten durch, deswegen auch der Ring auf 150... 

Generell SAG um die 25%, Rebound nach Gefühl an High Speed und Low Speed bin ich noch am tüfteln, allerdings brauch ich da noch etwas mehr Km auf dem Bike, an meinem Alten war das Fahrwerk nicht so Komplex einzustellen,

Am Dämpfer den Bottom out auf max.. wegsacken am Berg war garnix. Bin echt überrascht .. wippt auch nicht.. spricht trotzdem sensibel an. Bin auf Parkeinsatz gespannt, wie sich das Fahrwerk da schlägt.


----------



## han-sch (21. Januar 2012)

Wenn's wieder wärme wird/ist (was leider noch viel zu lange dauert..) wirst du eh nochmal einstellen müssen ..


----------



## Keks_nascher (23. Januar 2012)

Endlich eine schwarze Gabel. Was sagt ihr? Schwarz/Weiß oder ganz Schwarz 

Davor:





Geplant:


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Januar 2012)

finde schwarz stimmiger

Hab das gleiche Problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (23. Januar 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Endlich eine schwarze Gabel. Was sagt ihr? Schwarz/Weiß oder ganz Schwarz



Wenn du die Wahl hast, würde ich auch die schwarze Gabel nehmen. Passt meiner Meinung nach besser.


----------



## verano (23. Januar 2012)

schwarz! 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Januar 2012)

Definitiv SCHWARZ!!!!!!


----------



## iKev (23. Januar 2012)

Die Saison kann starten, sobald der Schnee weg ist


----------



## christophersch (23. Januar 2012)

sehr schööön!
aber gehen die felgendecals ab? Dann wär's noch besser...
Achja und die Kurbel muss weg


----------



## iKev (23. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> sehr schööön!
> aber gehen die felgendecals ab? Dann wär's noch besser...
> Achja und die Kurbel muss weg



also die felgendecals find ich passend zur Farbe u wieso willst die kurbeln demontieren?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2012)

Die Felgen fände ich ohne Decals auch besser. Die Kurbel ist halt recht schwer und wird vermutlich relativ schnell anfangen, blanke Stellen zu bekommen (weil lackiert, nicht eloxiert). Aber ansonsten ist die für am günstigen Modell doch echt ok und sie sieht schick aus. 1000 Mal besser als eine bleischwere und potthässliche Hussefelt...


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Januar 2012)

Die Decals passen zwar farblich, allerdings würde ich sie auch entfernen.
Das ist too much und macht das Bike m.E. nach etwas billig.

Vielleicht würde ich auch den Vorbau noch in weiss oder blau eloxiert montieren.


----------



## floleerau (24. Januar 2012)

So nachdem mir die Fedegabel samt Vorderrad und Bremse gestohlen wurde =( sind nun wieder alle teile da
Totem RCDH Avid Code und neue Veltec FR Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (24. Januar 2012)

Über Nacht draussen gehabt?


----------



## floleerau (24. Januar 2012)

nehatte es nicht über Nacht drausen, war bei mir vor der Arbeitsstelle. Haben es am Tag abgeschraubt !!!die Penner


----------



## Mithras (24. Januar 2012)

floleerau schrieb:


> nehatte es nicht über Nacht drausen, war bei mir vor der Arbeitsstelle. Haben es am Tag abgeschraubt !!!die Penner



oO .... krass .... aber es fällt kaum auf, wenn jemand was rumschraubt, Leute gehen vorbei und denken das muss so sein ... 
Wobei Gabelservice am angeketteten Rad auf der Strasse is schon krass ...


----------



## nahetalmoves (24. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja mal nen geile Farbe!!


----------



## floleerau (24. Januar 2012)

Ja das fande ich auch sehr krass ,das das so easy am tag geht. aber hab ne gute Versicherung !!!!! einglück=)


----------



## simdiem (24. Januar 2012)

Was für eine Versicherung hast du denn da? Also welche deckt sowas ab?
Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (24. Januar 2012)

es gibt da auch so ne fahrradversicherung von zürich!!! ist eine einmalzahlung die je nach dem kaufpreis abhängt oder so wie... werd ich mir aber jetzt zum neuen bike holen


--> http://http://www.zurich-connect.at/versicherungen/fahrrad/lp/fahrradversicherung?gclid=CJ-N4MfW6a0CFYaGDgodt3F16A


----------



## floleerau (25. Januar 2012)

Das war eine Zusatzversicherung bei der Provencial !!!hat sich auf jeden fall schon gelohnt


----------



## simdiem (25. Januar 2012)

Okay danke! 
Hast du den kompletten Schaden erstattet bekommen, oder musstest du auf die Neuteile draufzahlen?
Gruß Simon


----------



## rick1 (25. Januar 2012)

also ich finds überhaupt nicht krass das jemand ne gabel am hellichten tag ausbaut besonders nich bei sonem fahrrad

ich lass ja nichmal mehr mein 500 euro hardtail anner uni stehen nachdem ich beim ausm fenster schaun während der vorlesung zwei typen gesehn hab die mittem vorm vorlesungssal während leute vorbeilaufen ihre bikes neben meins stellen und anfangen das werkzeug auszupacken

je auffälliger desto unaufälliger...außerdem denkt dran wir leben hier in deutschland...da würde noch nichma wer was sagen wenn sich die jungs offensichtlich mitn bolzenschneider hinstellen

zumal solche Jungs auch scrupellos sind wenn de die fragst was se da machen sagen se (wie in meinem Fall): "wir wollten unsere Schaltung einstellen" ohne auch nur ein bisschen nervörs zu wirken und wenn de dann stunk machst bekommste irgendwas aus ihrer Werkzeugsammlung (die ham alles dabei incl spezialschlüssel) vorn kopf

aufm dorf ist das vielleicht was anderes als inner stadt aber lieber mal ne nummer vorsichtiger sein weil irgendwann gibts auch von der versicherung kein geld mehr


----------



## Sera (25. Januar 2012)

Das die Gabel etc. geklaut werden kommt häufiger vor:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8415489&postcount=34


----------



## rick1 (25. Januar 2012)

die klauen alles wo kein schloss dran ist und wenns nur gute flatpadels sind


----------



## han-sch (25. Januar 2012)

Krass, sogar der Dämpfer weg


----------



## floleerau (26. Januar 2012)

Ja ich hab alles erstattet bekommen ohne murren von Seiten der Versicherung also TOP!!!!!!!!Ich brauchte nur den Polizeibericht und die Rechnung vom Fahrradladen für die neuen Teile achso ja und noch die Rechnung vom Rad =)


----------



## rick1 (26. Januar 2012)

das problem ist das du das bei sonem fahrrad 2 mal machst dann kündigen se dir die versicherung und dann kannste ja mal versuchen ne neue zu bekommen...


----------



## floleerau (26. Januar 2012)

ich hoffe ja ich brauch die Versicherung jetzt erst mal so schnell nicht mehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2012)

Noch ist es mein!


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (26. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Noch ist es mein!



Hast du dich jetzt entschieden welches Bike dem Nerve folgen soll?


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Januar 2012)

Ich pendel immernoch zwischen Torque und Strive! Aber für meine Zwecke wäre das Strive wahrscheinlich besser geeignet!


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Januar 2012)

Kauf Dir ein Torque Trailflow uns sei für immer damit glücklich , meine Meinung!


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2012)

Gehört nicht in den Thread und wurde deshalb gelöscht!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Nur ob mir bei der Hammerschmidt die Übersetzung reicht weiß ich nicht.


Bitte nicht schon wieder 

..._*"Galerie"!*_


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2012)

Gehört nicht in den Thread und wurde deshalb gelöscht!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

Doch, dann sehe ich immer noch, dass du etwas gepostet hast, nur nicht mehr was. Das ändert auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass sowas hier nichts zu suchen hat. Das ist aber gar nicht mal das Schlimmste an der Sache... ich verstehe es einfach nicht, dass jemand, der fähig ist, Texte in Foren zu posten, es nicht auf die Reihe kriegt, sich einfach mal ein klitzekleines Bisschen zu informieren, bevor er das Forum mit seinen überflüssigen Fragen und regelrecht schon "schriftlichem Denken" (hmm, ach... soll ich? Oder doch nicht? Hmm...) überschwemmt und dann zu allem Überfluss auch noch in maximal unpassenden Threads. Leuchtet dir nicht ein, dass das andere nerven kann?

Da ich aber ein sehr sozialer Mensch bin hier eine Antwort, die ALLE deine Fragen zur Übersetzung der Hammerschmidt beantwortet, so lange du es halbwegs schaffst, die Ergebnisse zu verwerten: Rechne dir die Übersetzungsverhältnisse der Hammerschmidt mit der entsprechenden Kassette aus -> Kettenblattgröße : Ritzelgröße (das macht Excel ganz bequem für dich), Overdrive bedeutet zusätzlich einen Faktor von 1,6. Dann rechne dir die Übersetzungen deines jetztigen Antriebs aus und fahre einfach nur die Gänge, die innerhalb der Bandbreite der Hammerschmit liegen - ganz einfach! Wen du zu faul bist, die Übersetzungen in Excel zu tippen: www.ritzelrechner.de, falls dir sonst zu irgendwas Infos fehlen (Ritzelabstufungen o. Ä.): www.gidf.de

Ein weiteres Kapitel aus "Entwicklungshilfe für's Saarland" 

-------------------------

Um der Tatsache Respekt zu zollen, dass wir ja in der Galerie sind, hier die ersten Teile für den neuen LRS, der sich bald in meinem Torque drehen wird:


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2012)

Gehört nicht in den Thread und wurde deshalb gelöscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (27. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ändert auch nichts an der Tatsache, dass sowas hier nichts zu suchen hat.
> Da ich aber ein sehr sozialer Mensch bin hier eine Antwort, die ALLE deine Fragen zur Übersetzung der Hammerschmidt beantwortet, so lange du es halbwegs schaffst, die Ergebnisse zu verwerten



Also 21XC12 ich sehe das auch ein wenig so wie Smubob. Wie er schreibt ist das hier die Canyon Galerie und nicht der "HS Übersetzungsthread". Ich denke auch, dass das Thema HS jetzt ausführlich genug diskutiert wurde und Smubob jetzt sogar so nett war dir nochmal alle wichtigen Infos aufzuschreiben! Letzendlich solltest du wirklich einfach mal schauen, ob du die HS iwo testen kannst, wenn du immer noch Zweifel hast. 
Das nicht jeder hier Spezialist (mich eingeschlossen) ist, ist klar dann  bräuchten wir das Forum kaum, dennoch denke ich hast du alle wichtigen  Infos erhalten und es wurde versucht dir zu helfen, aber die endgültige Entscheidung musst sowieso du alleine treffen, aber dein kompletter Entscheidungsprozess inklusive "hin und her Gedanken" müssen nicht hier stehen.

Viel erfolg bei der Entscheidung


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2012)

Jupp Chef 
Dein Beitrag gehört hier auch nicht hin, aber ich lösche alles zu eurer Zufriedenheit!

Gruß


----------



## verano (27. Januar 2012)

*"Die große Canyon-Galerie" 
*... m.M. nach gehören hier nur Beiträge mit Bild oder Beiträge mit Kommentierungen jener Bilder rein. Auf den Bildern sollte dann wenigstens ein (Anbau)Teil eines Canyon Rades zu sehen sein. Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung...


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Um der Tatsache Respekt zu zollen, dass wir ja in der Galerie sind, hier die ersten Teile für den neuen LRS, der sich bald in meinem Torque drehen wird:



C A N Y O N Galerie und nicht Nippel Galerie!!!!!


----------



## christophersch (27. Januar 2012)

ich hab nichts gegen nippel. höhö


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (27. Januar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Jupp Chef
> Dein Beitrag gehört hier auch nicht hin, aber ich lösche alles zu eurer Zufriedenheit!
> 
> Gruß



Ohje...es hat keiner verlangt,dass du die Einträge löschst. Es wurde lediglich gesagt, dass das Thema genügend diskutiert wurde,aber gut spielen wir Kindergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (27. Januar 2012)

verano schrieb:


> *"Die große Canyon-Galerie"
> *... m.M. nach gehören hier nur Beiträge mit Bild oder Beiträge mit Kommentierungen jener Bilder rein. Auf den Bildern sollte dann wenigstens ein (Anbau)Teil eines Canyon Rades zu sehen sein. Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung...


 
Teile deine Meinung, nettes Bild, wo is denn das? Da überkommt mich das Bedürfnis langsam anrollen und ab geht's...


----------



## dvd4two (27. Januar 2012)

Heute ist mein Bike gekommen, 
wie versprochen die ersten Bilder, hätte gerne eine probefahrt heute gemacht aber leider liegt Schnee

ich kann nur sagen top Verarbeitung und das Bike ist der Hammer,

leider der mitgelieferte drehmo ist vollkommen sinnlos, da man den vorbau ein Sterninbus braucht  
naja aber das ist egal, 
ich hoffe mal das ich das setup soweit eingestellt
hab, auf der Gabel hab ich jetzt 7,2 bar mal schauen ob das reicht.



 

was für ein kampf mit der Verpackung


----------



## Loddz (27. Januar 2012)

Das gute alte Nerve AM 2007


----------



## jaamaa (27. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal das ich das setup soweit eingestellt
> hab, auf der Gabel hab ich jetzt 7,2 bar mal schauen ob das reicht.



Das dürfte ja dann bestimmt eine Starrgabel sein... es sei denn du wiegst etwas mehr, viel mehr . Eigentlich sollte halber Druck auch reichen (ich fahre 55psi/ca 3,5 bar).


----------



## dvd4two (27. Januar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Das dürfte ja dann bestimmt eine Starrgabel sein... es sei denn du wiegst etwas mehr, viel mehr . Eigentlich sollte halber Druck auch reichen (ich fahre 55psi/ca 3,5 bar).


wie gesagt hab ich das nur in paar minuten gemacht,
so richtig getestet hab ich es noch nicht


----------



## Jobi (27. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> wie gesagt hab ich das nur in paar minuten gemacht,
> so richtig getestet hab ich es noch nicht




Dürfte wirklich ziemlich viel sein.
Ich Fahr die 36er mit 160mm mit ca. 5,5 bar, und ich bin schwergewichtig 
Trotzdem viel Spaß damit!

Rock on! 

Jobi


----------



## Deleted 121321 (27. Januar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Bike gekommen,
> wie versprochen die ersten Bilder, hätte gerne eine probefahrt heute gemacht aber leider liegt Schnee
> 
> ich kann nur sagen top Verarbeitung und das Bike ist der Hammer,
> ...





Du hast dein Canyon ohne Schriftzug bekommen? Wie geht das?


----------



## DerMuckel (27. Januar 2012)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Du hast dein Canyon ohne Schriftzug bekommen? Wie geht das?


 
Das wird wohl die Stealth-"Lackierung" sein. Echt schick


----------



## Mithras (28. Januar 2012)

@ DVD4two ..

war der Sattel ab Werk da drauf? oder direkt umgerüstet?

Stealth is schick, wobei ich funde, dass meinem 2011er sein grauer Schriftzug und die grauen Gabelaufkleber auch gut stehen 





Suchbild, wo fehlt die Schraube?  (langer Vorbau musste wieder weichen *g*)


----------



## karsten13 (28. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Suchbild, wo fehlt die Schraube?



Hammerschmidt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvd4two (28. Januar 2012)

@mithras: jo der war schon fertig montiert


----------



## christophersch (28. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> @ DVD4two ..
> 
> war der Sattel ab Werk da drauf? oder direkt umgerüstet?
> 
> ...



warum schreibst du "musste". Der hier ist doch auch noch schrecklich lang?
neuer Denkansatz: Bild ist veraltet und entspricht nicht mehr der Wahrheit??!!


----------



## Mithras (28. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> warum schreibst du "musste". Der hier ist doch auch noch schrecklich lang?
> neuer Denkansatz: Bild ist veraltet und entspricht nicht mehr der Wahrheit??!!



Stimmt, Bild ist ne Woche alt, der lange Vorbau war ein Test, hat nicht überzeugt, musste dem Originalen wieder weichen. 
Durfte weichen klingt komisch oder?  Auch wenn musste ein bisschen wirkt, als würd ich dem 90mm Vorbau nachtrauern.

Das Bike hab ich erst 3 Wochen, demnächst kommt noch ne Kindshock Dropzone dran, dann war es das erstmal mit Umbauten... Bei besserem Wetter wird die HS noch für gut oder nicht befunden, ggf. fliegt die raus und ne 2-Fach Kurbel kommt dran.


----------



## verano (28. Januar 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Teile deine Meinung, nettes Bild, wo is denn das? Da überkommt mich das Bedürfnis langsam anrollen und ab geht's...



Goldrain - Vinschgau


----------



## christophersch (28. Januar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Stimmt, Bild ist ne Woche alt, der lange Vorbau war ein Test, hat nicht überzeugt, musste dem Originalen wieder weichen.
> Durfte weichen klingt komisch oder?  Auch wenn musste ein bisschen wirkt, als würd ich dem 90mm Vorbau nachtrauern.
> 
> Das Bike hab ich erst 3 Wochen, demnächst kommt noch ne Kindshock Dropzone dran, dann war es das erstmal mit Umbauten... Bei besserem Wetter wird die HS noch für gut oder nicht befunden, ggf. fliegt die raus und ne 2-Fach Kurbel kommt dran.



Achso. Nein, ich wollte mit "musste" auf Vergangenheit hinweisen. Als hättest du vorher (bevor dieses Bild geschossen wurde) noch einen längeren Vorbau dran' gehabt.


----------



## Mithras (28. Januar 2012)

.. achso .. na noch länger wär ja mal richtig krass .. nene der Easton Havoc, der da ab Werk montiert war, passt vom Handling her besser, müsst um die 50mm haben ..


----------



## markus84 (28. Januar 2012)




----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (28. Januar 2012)

Erstes Fazit vom neuen Highroller2 :!


----------



## fanatikz (28. Januar 2012)

WarndtWalder.77 schrieb:


> Erstes Fazit vom neuen Highroller2 :!



Fette Farbkombi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (28. Januar 2012)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Fette Farbkombi...



gabs ja nur beim 2011er FRX einsteigermodell!


----------



## Bunkerking (29. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein AM


----------



## Keks_nascher (29. Januar 2012)

Fertig eingebaut  (Sticker werden noch getauscht)


----------



## Jobi (29. Januar 2012)

...ich steh voll auf das 2012er AM! 
Falls jemand Interesse an meinem Torque ES hat, bitte pn!

ICH BRAUCH EIN AM!!!

Rockt on! 

Jobi


----------



## Jogi (29. Januar 2012)

Jobi schrieb:


> ...ich steh voll auf das 2012er AM!
> Falls jemand Interesse an meinem Torque ES hat, bitte pn!
> 
> ICH BRAUCH EIN AM!!!
> ...



Überleg er sich das bitte gut.
Das wäre ja ein Schritt zurück.


----------



## christophersch (29. Januar 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Überleg er sich das bitte gut.
> Das wäre ja ein Schritt zurück.



zurück ist das neue vorne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredpat (29. Januar 2012)

Man möge mir die schlechtgemachten Bilder verzeihen, aber ein paar Bilder von der ersten gemeinsamen Tour muss ich loswerden:


----------



## Balu. (29. Januar 2012)

Bunkerking schrieb:


> Hier mal mein AM



... und ich denk noch "Die Hütte kenn ich irgendwo her ..."


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ich hab nichts gegen nippel. höhö


Jetzt wo du's schreibst... ich habe gegen das generelle Nippelverbot der Galerie verstoßen...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







verano schrieb:


> *"Die große Canyon-Galerie"
> *... m.M. nach gehören hier nur Beiträge mit Bild oder Beiträge mit Kommentierungen jener Bilder rein. Auf den Bildern sollte dann wenigstens ein (Anbau)Teil eines Canyon Rades zu sehen sein. Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung...


Da hast du absolut recht!
Der Bezug der Nippel zum Bike ist natürlich recht vage, so lange nicht das nächste Bild der fertige LRS ist und das übernächste das Bike mit dem LRS - dauert noch ein paar Wochen, bis ich dazu komme. War zu dem Zeitpunkt leider das einzige aktuelle Bild mit (indirektem) Bezug zu meinem Canyon...

ABER jetzt gibts wieder passenderes Material 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Neu: Nukeproof Shockwave Ti-Feder für den Vivid, dieser wiegt jetzt komplett nur noch 170g mehr als der originale Evolver 






Hier noch ein Kleinteil zum "optischen Feintuning": oranger Alu-Spacer von Reset Racing






Hier eingebettet in den farblichen Kontext des Bikes:






Und hier das komplette Bike im aktuellen Zustand:






Als nächstes kommt dann der neue, leichte Touren-LRS (Hope Pro II Evo + Alex Supra 30 + Sapim Laser/D-Light + *orange Nippel* ) und wenn Hope eine Freilauf-integrierte Kassette mit 36-9 Zähnen rausbringen sollte, evtl. auch der Umstieg auf 1 Kettenblatt


----------



## xander_v (30. Januar 2012)

Nice! 
Das orange kommt am vivid echt gut.
Und nippel gehen immer, solange es im bezug auf ein canyon bike ist passt es auch in die gallerie.


----------



## Battler (30. Januar 2012)

@Fredpat: Fetzig!

Nochmal ein Bild aus sonnigeren und wärmeren Tagen:


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Januar 2012)

@smubob:
Die Mutter an der Dämpferbefestigung ist aber nicht Original, ne?!
Das gehört aber noch verbessert, sonst ein super Bike.


----------



## soso79 (31. Januar 2012)

so, bike für frau ist fertig ! - nur noch pedale werden getauscht.
und muss schon zugeben, canyon fährt sich guuuut !


----------



## anulu (31. Januar 2012)

Sehr nice @soso79

Mein DHX ehemals "4" jetz "5"  




Mein Haufen im Montageständer (geniales Teil, wie hab ich bisher ohne das Teil aufm Boden rumgeschraubt). Besseres Bild kommt wenn ich mal ne Cam auf der Tour dabei hab:


----------



## Mithras (31. Januar 2012)

liegt da im Hintergrund auf Höhe der HR-Bremse ein roter Plüsch-BH?


----------



## anulu (31. Januar 2012)

nein das is son komisches Herzkissen mit Händen. Sieht aber schon eingeartig aus 
Is aber unser "Arbeitszimmer" was mittlerweile meine Bike-Werkstatt is^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (31. Januar 2012)

Die Werkstatt hab ich im Keller, so richtig mit Werkbänken, Regalen, Schraubstock, Montageständer und das Beste ... der Werkstatt-PC .. für Manuals, How to do Videos und Musik hören beim Schrauben


----------



## speichenquaeler (31. Januar 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> nein das is son komisches Herzkissen mit Händen. Sieht aber schon eingeartig aus
> Is aber unser "Arbeitszimmer" was mittlerweile meine Bike-Werkstatt is^^


 
Arbeitszimmer mit rotem Herzkissen und Bett?? In welcher Branche findet diese Arbeit statt??


----------



## anulu (31. Januar 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Arbeitszimmer mit rotem Herzkissen und Bett?? In welcher Branche findet diese Arbeit statt??



Ach verdammt selbst ins Knie geschossen  
Naja das Bett steht da falls mal Besuch kommt oso aber hauptsächlich pennt mein Bike drin  
Isses halt en Büro/Werkstatt/Gästezimmer/Bügelzimmer/Schrottabladeplatz (wie das rote Kissen das nicht von mir is!)



			
				Mithras schrieb:
			
		

> Die Werkstatt hab ich im Keller, so richtig mit Werkbänken, Regalen, Schraubstock, Montageständer und das Beste ... der Werkstatt-PC .. für Manuals, How to do Videos und Musik hören beim Schrauben



Ja hätt ich auch gern! Aber in unserem Keller is dafür kein Platz mehr. Immerhin steht das Notebook meiner Mutter in dem genannten Zimmer da kann ich auch nach Anleitungen suchen oda Mukke hörn


----------



## un1e4shed (31. Januar 2012)

So ein farbiges Nerve AM, leider in Handyqualität:


----------



## Königwagner (31. Januar 2012)

*Mensch, und noch nicht gefahren damit. Aber jetzt wird das Wetter gut.​*


----------



## Sera (31. Januar 2012)

Täuscht das oder ist das eine sehr lange Sattelstütze?


----------



## Königwagner (31. Januar 2012)

Naja, was ist schon "sehr lang" ;-) Ich passe mit meinen 189 cm bei 92,5 cm SchrittlÃ¤nge wirklich gut drauf. Es sind an der Skala der StÃ¼tze noch drei Raster bis zur max. Auszugsgrenze frei. Das ist ein L Rahmen und ich habe gegenÃ¼ber der Auslieferung die Lenker/Vorbau Einheit getauscht. Vorbau jetzt 100 mm (-10 mm) und 7Â° (+1Â°). Der Lenker hat dafÃ¼r nur 5Â° nach hinten anstatt 9 Â° (ich habs lieber mehr gerade) und kommt 5 mm hÃ¶her als der Richey. Ich habe noch ergonÃ¤hnliche Griffe von Cube drauf (nur 15 â¬.- dafÃ¼r muÃ man innen das Ã¼berschÃ¼ssige Gummi rausfummeln und die Klemmung ist einfacher) So paÃt es prima.

GruÃ, KÃ¶nigwagner


----------



## xander_v (31. Januar 2012)

hier mal wieder was von meinem torque.
nicht ganz fertig und in der schmuddeligen garage aber das kommt bald


----------



## mok2905 (31. Januar 2012)

XTR Hebel und Saint Sättel? Gib doch mal ein paar Details.

Sehr schicker Aufbau sonst. Der CCDB steht dem Tork auch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (31. Januar 2012)

die Kaiser sind sehr nett..


----------



## xander_v (31. Januar 2012)

wenigstens die reifen gefallen

zur bremse, hatte schon alles durch, avid, magura, trickstuff, formula und shimano.
bei letzterem bin ich hängen geblieben.
ich wollte eben die bremskraft von der saint mit den habeln der xtr um das ispec zu nutzen.
zudem finde ich die xtr-hebel besser zum entlüften und sie liegen besser in der hand wie die original saint-hebel.
zur praxis kann ich noch nix sagen, leider.
eine kettenführung fehlt noch, aber da kommt bald die vom bommelmaster dran.


----------



## Mithras (31. Januar 2012)

Nich nur die  der Double Barrel is auch ganz nett, die Bremse .. da bin ich gespannt was du berichtest .. hab meine Code noch nicht einbremsen können .. kommt noch *g*


----------



## lnt (31. Januar 2012)

wow, das ist (für mich) das schönste torque was ich bisher gesehen hab @xander!

die optik ist ein hit, die schwarz-silber kombo ist echt edel, harmonisch und selten. fahrwerk lässt keine wünsche offen, nur das beste. und auch sonst genial ausgestattet, echt geil. das wäre mal ein torque hier aus dem forum, dass ich, ohne auch nur ein teil zu wechseln, sofort nehmen würde  (naja eine sache gäb's da doch: der sattel scheint mir zum freeriden etwas scharfkantig, wie macht der sich?)


----------



## xander_v (31. Januar 2012)

vielen dank.
an viele teile bin ich günstig rangekommen unter anderem der ccdb, sonst wäre wohl der vivid air drinne geblieben.

den sattel habe ich noch aus zeiten meines leichtbauwahns.
da ich mir aber für zu hause eine am-hardtail zugelegt habe ist das teil für mich nichtmehr brauchbar.
aufm fully gings noch aber auf dem hardtail tuts echt weh.
habe ihn auch nur drauf da ich den sattel nicht wegwerfen will und für gebrauchte carbonteile gibt es kaum geld.
richtige touren fahre ich mit dem rad nichtmehr, er ist zwar scharfkantig aber mit schonern merkt man es nicht und man kann das rad getroßt auf der wade ablegen, glaube aber das er nicht sehr lange hält wenns in den park geht


----------



## BENDERR (1. Februar 2012)

was ist das denn für ein sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

das ist er.
http://www.tuning-pedals.de/epages/62494168.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62494168/Products/volseat


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Nice!
> Das orange kommt am vivid echt gut.


Danke  Die orangenen Aufkleber verdanke ich einem sehr hilfsbereiten und höchst bemühten Werbegrafiker in Mainz - und natürlich den beiden Leuten, die mir zu der Vorlage verholfen haben  Die Decals an der Gabel haben leider schon extrem gelitten, da muss ich mir nochmal einen Satz bestellen und die überlackieren...




lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @smubob:
> Die Mutter an der Dämpferbefestigung ist aber nicht Original, ne?!
> Das gehört aber noch verbessert, sonst ein super Bike.


Doch, das gehört zu den wenigen Dingen an dem Rad, die original sind. Was genau kommt dir da "unoriginal" vor? Die Tatsache, dass da ne 6-kant Mutter drauf ist? 




xander_v schrieb:


> hier mal wieder was von meinem torque.


Oh ja, da geht was! Sehr schöne Farbkombi und exquisite Parts. Mir gefallen lediglich der Torque Schriftzug auf dem Sitzrohr und der Vorbau nicht - 1. Kleinigkeiten, 2. Geschmacksache  Die polierten Vaults kommen extrem gut  Kannst ja mal im Torque Thread was zu den Reifen schreiben, wenn du sie getestet hast.


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Februar 2012)

@xander

Auch für mich eines der besten Torques hier!!!

Welcher Vorbau ist das?


----------



## paradisoinferno (1. Februar 2012)

Point 1 split second


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

danke erstmal,
den schriftzug habe ich noch übergehabt und deshalb ist er an der sitzrohr gelandet, lange halten wird der denke ich eh nicht.
der vorbau ist wie schon erwähnt ein Point 1 split second, soll aber auch getauscht werden.
leider gibt es den anderen vorbau noch nicht zu kaufen

die vaults finde ich bisher die besten pedale die ich hatte, habe sie lediglich von blau auf chrome getauscht.
der kaiser geht hoffentlich gut ab, ein freund schwärmt davon.
bisher bin ich die rubberqueen gefahren und war damit immer zufrieden, die befindet sich aber mit den andern laufrädern nun am hardtail.
ich glaube das der kaiser grip ohne ende haben wird, das black chilli gummi ist nochmal weicher als das der rubberqueen, ja fast wie kaugummi.
da hält nichtmal das 42a compound von maxxis mit.

ach ich könnt heulen, die bikeparks sollen aufmachen!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> leider gibt es den anderen vorbau noch nicht zu kaufen
> 
> die vaults finde ich bisher die besten pedale die ich hatte, habe sie lediglich von blau auf chrome getauscht.
> der kaiser geht hoffentlich gut ab, ein freund schwärmt davon.
> ...


Welcher Vorbau solls denn werden?
Die Vaults sind die Macht! Habe die chrome letztens mal live gesehen, die sind echt sauber poliert und sehen hammer gut aus  Hab leider kein Bike, wo sie passen 
Ja, vom Black Clili Compound hört man viel Gutes. Spiderman-Gummi  Hatte auch mit dem Baron als Park-Reifen geliebäugelt, fahre aber am Heck gerne was, das noch gut rollt, da war mir das zu heftig und der non-BCC war/ist nicht lieferbar. Wenn Conti den Rammstein rausbringt, wird der nächste Satz bei mir Baron/Rammstein.


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

der von production privee








gibts aber leider noch nicht, die haben bisher nur den directmount im angebot. 

am vorderrad kann man nie genug grip haben, fürs hinerrad werde ich nach den ersten fahrten gucken wie der verschleiß am heck ist und ggf. auch auf die non bcc version umseigen.
kann ja nicht alle paar fahrten einen neuen reifen aufziehen, bin gespannt was das ergebnis ist.

rammstein, davon habe ich ja noch nix gehört.
gibt es dazu bilder?


----------



## lnt (1. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> rammstein, davon habe ich ja noch nix gehört.
> gibt es dazu bilder?







neuentwicklung von continental. klingt vielversprechend:
"Dieser Reifen soll auf trockenen Böden überragenden Grip bei deutlich  verbessertem Durchschlagschutz bieten und könnte schon in der nächsten  Saison verfügbar sein. Ein Prototyp dieser Serie ist bereits seit  einigen Monaten auch bei Grinsekater Jens im Dauertest. Sein  Vorabergebnis: Der Reifen zeigt sich vielversprechend und schlägt die  alten Downhill-Modelle von Continental um Längen, wenn es um den  Durchschlagschutz geht. Den vollständigen Fahrbericht werden wir euch  kurz nach der Eurobike liefern, bis dahin müssen wir noch ein paar Meter  über die Eurobike rollen."

Quelle: Eurobike Berichterstattung 2011


----------



## sundawn77 (1. Februar 2012)

interessante Konstruktion des production privee!

Wie machen die das mit dem Top-Cap, überhaupt wie funktioniert die Klemmung?


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

bei dem split second den ich habe ist das wie bei jedem anderen vorbau auch.
da geht ne schraube in die aheadkralle im gabelschaft, denke das es dort genauso sein wird.
man muss sich vorher eben nur mit der höhe sicher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (1. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548052

Gegen Ende des Berichts wird u.a. der Vorbau erläutert...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> der von production privee


Auch wieder so ein Exot wieder Splitsecond  Ist aber auf jeden Fall optisch deutlich schicker!




xander_v schrieb:


> am vorderrad kann man nie genug grip haben, fürs hinerrad werde ich nach den ersten fahrten gucken wie der verschleiß am heck ist und ggf. auch auf die non bcc version umseigen.


Ich bin gespannt! 




xander_v schrieb:


> rammstein, davon habe ich ja noch nix gehört.
> gibt es dazu bilder?


Ist quasi ein Highroller-Nachbau  Genau so wie der "Spezialreifen" für die Athertons ein Minion F Nachbau ist...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wie machen die das mit dem Top-Cap, überhaupt wie funktioniert die Klemmung?


Naja, funktioniert ja im Prinzip genau wie sonst auch, nur dass die Aheadcap halt integriert ist. Das Prinzip bleibt ja das gleiche. Man muss nur sicherstellen (messen), dass die Schaftlänge passt, da keine Sichtkontrolle möglich ist.


----------



## xander_v (1. Februar 2012)

Die klemmung am gabelschaft funktioniert bestimmt wie der eine von crank brothers, der name fällt mir nur gerade nicht ein.


----------



## christophersch (1. Februar 2012)

....oder über die Schrauben der Lenkerklemmung. Ist bei Profile-Racing zumindest so...


----------



## Jogi (1. Februar 2012)

Heute auf unserem "Fahrrad-Parkplatz" in der Firma:





Bietet jemand mehr Canyons aufm Firmengelände


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Die klemmung am gabelschaft funktioniert bestimmt wie der eine von crank brothers, der name fällt mir nur gerade nicht ein.


Gnaaa, ich hab mich oben verlesen, dachte sundawn77 meint den Split Second...
Na vermutlich wird der mit so einem Klemmblock fixiert wie z. B. der Sixpack Millenium - nur eben durch die Öffnung, wenn der Lenker ab ist, vermutlich.




christophersch schrieb:


> ....oder über die Schrauben der Lenkerklemmung. Ist bei Profile-Racing zumindest so...


DAS kann ich mir jetzt gerade nicht wirklich vorstellen 




Jogi schrieb:


> Bietet jemand mehr Canyons aufm Firmengelände


Ich hätte da was...


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hätte da was...



Hey, das hab ich mir gedacht, dass sowas kommt 
aber der "Garten Eden" zählt net


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Hey, das hab ich mir gedacht, dass sowas kommt
> aber der "Garten Eden" zählt net


Ich weiß, ist gecheatet und ich arbeite ja nicht dort. Musste aber einfach sein


----------



## johnny blaze (3. Februar 2012)

na da kann ich mindestens gleichziehen 

unsere sehen dafür aber auch nach artgerechter Haltung aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (3. Februar 2012)

Cockpit-Tuning am Trailflow


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Februar 2012)

Was ist da jetzt anders?


----------



## chris3473 (4. Februar 2012)

Ich nehme an, die Matchmaker Schellen sind gemeint...


----------



## Mithras (4. Februar 2012)

Sind die Schellen ...


----------



## han-sch (4. Februar 2012)

Meine haben leider nicht lange gehalten .. -.-


----------



## Mithras (4. Februar 2012)

ham sich nach nem unfreiwilligen Abstieg aufgelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (4. Februar 2012)

ne, ich hatte bevor ich die matchmaker dran gemacht hatte einen abflug. kann mir das nur so vorstellen, dass es den einen vllt. kaputt vibriert hat ..


----------



## Mithras (4. Februar 2012)

krass.. oO .. na ich bin gespannt,


----------



## Jogi (5. Februar 2012)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> na da kann ich mindestens gleichziehen
> 
> unsere sehen dafür aber auch nach artgerechter Haltung aus




Das Torque wird regelmäßig im entsprechenden Lebensraum bewegt, dafür sorge ich persönlich.  Dass man keine Spuren sieht, liegt  an den momentan tiefgefrorenen Trails.
Was das GC angeht, das wird eher "unterfordert" - da hab ich aber leider keinen Einfluss drauf


----------



## 18Max95 (8. Februar 2012)

Heute mal wieder der Kälte getrotzt


----------



## _mike_ (9. Februar 2012)

Hier ist er nun, der neue Ladykracher meiner Süssen: 15,4kg fahrbereit mit Touren-LRS.





Änderungen:
- Superstar ULTRA Mag (324g)
- Superstar Lock On Grips - Supagripa  (107g)
- LRS Hope Pro 2 EVO, ZTR Flow, Sapim Laser/D-Light & Alunippel, DMR Felgenband (1749g)
- Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 Trailstar (786g) / Pacestar (789g)
- Shimano CS-M771-10 fach 11-16 Kassette (337g)
- +60mm 10W40 Öl in die Tauchrohre gekippt

Out of the Box wog die Kiste 15,77kg, mit neuem LRS 15,07kg (ohne Pedale).

Soviel Bling-Bling (in Gold) wäre nicht meins, aber für Madam-Freeride ist das Bike so 1a


----------



## speichenquaeler (9. Februar 2012)

schönes Ding!


----------



## knackundback (9. Februar 2012)

Schickes torque für deine lady...
 Hier mal mein AM  bei einer "kleinen" tour gestern...



Sportliche grüße 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> - +60mm 10W40 Öl in die Tauchrohre gekippt



Wieso denn das?


----------



## Mithras (9. Februar 2012)

Feines Bike .. meins bekommt auch gerade den letzten Schliff, Kindshock is heut angekommen, fehlt noch der Umbausatz von rot auf schwarz .. aber der kommt aus USA


----------



## _mike_ (9. Februar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?



Weil wie bei so ziemlich jeder ausgelieferten Gabel halt so gut wie kein Schmieröl in den Tauchrohren war. Rechts grad mal 20mm, links nur ein paar Tropfen. War bei meiner Totem auch so und ich mach das schon fast automatisch das ich ne neue Gabel auseinandernehme. Jetzt läuft sie auch schon viel besser und nicht mehr so holzig wie vorher. Aber das ist kein Canyon, sondern ein Herstellerproblem......gibts zig Threads dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (9. Februar 2012)

Hört sich ja fast danach an als ob die Hersteller den frühzeitigen Service provorzieren. Macht ja auch Sinn aus Herstellersicht! Und du benutzt tatsächlich herkömmliches 10W-40??? Zerlegst du die Gabel zum nachfüllen?


----------



## _mike_ (9. Februar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und du benutzt tatsächlich herkömmliches 10W-40??? Zerlegst du die Gabel zum nachfüllen?



Ja und Ja.

Such doch mal nach Talas Service und schau in den Torque Thread, da steht alles drin.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hier ist er nun, der neue Ladykracher meiner Süssen: 15,4kg fahrbereit mit Touren-LRS.


Nice one! 
Der LRS klingt nach "deutscher Leichtigkeit"...?  Komponenten sind bis auf die Felgen (dort Flow-Substitut Supra 30) identisch mit meinem Touren-LRS, Teile werden die Tage bestellt


----------



## whurr (10. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hier ist er nun, der neue Ladykracher meiner Süssen: 15,4kg fahrbereit mit Touren-LRS.



Hehe  ... ich bau für meine gerade das gleiche in S um.
LRS ist fast der gleiche (keine Alunippel), durch ne Reverb wird's schwerer, durch tubeless wieder leichter.



_mike_ schrieb:


> Soviel Bling-Bling (in Gold) wäre nicht meins, aber für Madam-Freeride ist das Bike so 1a



Nochmal  ... in schwarz wäre es UNDENKBAR gewesen ... aber in weiß mit farbigen Elox Teilen ... als sie das im Katalog gesehen hat war's sofort bestellt.

Ich sag nur ShitMTBGirls say ... nur woher bekommen wir jetzt die goldenene Google


----------



## _mike_ (10. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nice one!
> Der LRS klingt nach "deutscher Leichtigkeit"...?



Yep, ist schon der zweite den ich mir von Thomas hab bauen lassen. Den anderen fahr ich am Enduro und der hat mich von Preis/Leistung/Gewicht/Haltbarkeit/Qualität einfach überzeugt.

Und was ich nicht kleinkrieg hält bei Madam bestimmt 



whurr schrieb:


> Nochmal  ... in schwarz wäre es UNDENKBAR gewesen ... aber in weiß mit farbigen Elox Teilen ... als sie das im Katalog gesehen hat war's sofort bestellt.



Eigentlich ist Ihr die Farbe ja egal, aber in schwarz ist es halt dann doch zu böse  Egal, haben wir halt nun 4 weiße Bikes im Keller...
Anyway, wenn ich mal mit der Kiste unterwegs sein sollte geb ich halt den Porn-King


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2012)

whurr schrieb:


> in schwarz wäre es UNDENKBAR gewesen ... aber in weiß mit farbigen Elox Teilen


Siehste, meine Süße steht TOTAL suf schwarze Bikes  Sie findet die 2012er Stealth-Rahmen extrem gut. Sie hat auch schon gesagt, wenn ihr jetztiges (Transition Syren in "black glitter" ) mal die Grätsche macht oder es ihr keinen Spaß mehr macht, wirds wohl auch ein Torque werden 




_mike_ schrieb:


> Yep, ist schon der zweite den ich mir von Thomas hab bauen lassen. Den anderen fahr ich am Enduro und der hat mich von Preis/Leistung/Gewicht/Haltbarkeit/Qualität einfach überzeugt.
> 
> Und was ich nicht kleinkrieg hält bei Madam bestimmt


Ha, dachte ichs mir doch. Ich kaufe den Großteil der Einzelteile bei ihm  Ist auch einfach DER Enduro-LRS, freue mich schon mächtig drauf


----------



## simdiem (10. Februar 2012)

Gibt's einen Link zum Thomas?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2012)

http://www.german-lightness.de/


----------



## simdiem (10. Februar 2012)

Danke dir!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (11. Februar 2012)

Da es mir immer noch zu kalt zum biken ist  habe ich mich in den Keller zurück gezogen und meinem torque nen neuen look verpasst. Geht jetzt alles Richtung stealth-optik







Neu sind die decals (vielen dank an jobi und xander_v für die Dateien), ergon GA1 Griffe und der selle italia ng1.
Die Katze ist nicht neu.


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Feines Bike .. meins bekommt auch gerade den letzten Schliff, Kindshock is heut angekommen, fehlt noch der Umbausatz von rot auf schwarz .. aber der kommt aus USA



Bekommst Du auch aus der Schweiz ;-)

Hab die auch in schwarz


----------



## Mithras (11. Februar 2012)

is schon auf dem Weg .. in komplett schwarz war se in Deutschland nirgends vor Juni erhältlich ... .. deswegen muss ne 2011 er die es gerade günstig gibt eben umgebaut werden 

Es hätte auch blau gegeben.. das wäre am Trailflow meiner Meinung aber "too much".. auch wenn ich schon nen schwarzen LRS für Touren habe


----------



## canyon2008 (11. Februar 2012)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> Meine haben leider nicht lange gehalten .. -.-


 
hast du matchmaker gefetzt? wie das?


----------



## han-sch (11. Februar 2012)

ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung


----------



## sirios (12. Februar 2012)

Ein Bild aus besseren (wärmeren ) Zeiten:





Ich hoffe, dass diese Woche meine Lyrik wieder den Weg zu mir zurück findet und ich dann am Wochenende den ersten Ausritt für dieses Jahr machen kann . Drückt mir die Daumen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (12. Februar 2012)

Warm zählt jetzt nicht


----------



## wastl86 (13. Februar 2012)

ich habe des gleiche problem wie du. das trailflow find ich nicht so geil wie das rockzone. zudem sind die verbauten teile eher das was ich brauche. ich denke wenn man ritzel und so tauscht, reifen und dämpfer lässt sich einiges machen. würds auf 9 fach bauen wollen


----------



## wastl86 (13. Februar 2012)

nice


----------



## Mithras (13. Februar 2012)

geiler Bagger, die Kenda`s auf den dezenten Felgen kommen optisch richtig gut!


----------



## quax01 (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

hier ist mein Nerve in der freien Wildbahn.









Gruß
Kai


----------



## dvd4two (14. Februar 2012)

Moin Leude,

heute hab ich mein Neues Trailflow gekommen in größe M,

hatte vor 1 1/2 wochen noch größe L und wollte mal wissen ob der M Rahmen mir zusagt, nach ca.2 Stu. 
kann ich sagen das es die richtige wahl war, 

man hat ein besseres gefühl fürs bike und es fühlt sich noch besser an als der L Rahmen, L war nicht schlecht aber ich dachte mir es geht noch besser und so war es auch 




da noch Neu 


dort mit ein bischen dreck


----------



## kaptan (14. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin 

Schöne Maschine, viel Spaß damit! 

LG aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt!


----------



## christophersch (14. Februar 2012)

ja, absolut Top!

Ebenfalls Grüße aus der Schönsten Stadt!


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (14. Februar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> Moin Leude,
> heute hab ich mein Neues Trailflow gekommen in größe M,
> hatte vor 1 1/2 wochen noch größe L und wollte mal wissen ob der M Rahmen mir zusagt, nach ca.2 Stu.
> kann ich sagen das es die richtige wahl war,



Echt schickes Rad  Viel Spaß damit! 
Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist ?


----------



## dvd4two (14. Februar 2012)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> Echt schickes Rad  Viel Spaß damit!
> Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist ?




danke euch 
ich bin 1,86 groß und eine Sl von 87-89
und wie gesagt hatte noch nie so ein agiles bike unterm ars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18Max95 (14. Februar 2012)




----------



## kaptan (14. Februar 2012)

Das Grün gelbe AM kommt sehr nice! Gibt's mehr Bildr davon?


----------



## HitMan34 (15. Februar 2012)

kalt wars...


----------



## sirios (15. Februar 2012)

Schicker Rucksack und natürlich auch schickes Bike !


----------



## Deleted 169926 (15. Februar 2012)

Ja die Evoc sehen Hammer aus. Leider auch der Preis :-(


----------



## Max_913 (15. Februar 2012)

Hey 

und zwar brauch ich für die nächste bike saison neue Reifen...wird wohl auf nobby nic rauslaufen weil ich mit dem egtl zufrieden war ...jetzt stellt sich mir nur die frage ob ich ihn ganz klassisch in schwarz nehmen soll oder ob ich mal die Schwarz weis kombo ausprobieren soll (hab ein nerve xc in schwarz) ...was denkt ihr, hat die vll auch schon jemand an seinem bike???


----------



## kaptan (15. Februar 2012)

Sowas (hässliges) haben hier nur die Cube fahrer an ihren bikes. Würd ich persönlich nicht machen, und Nobby Nic schon garnicht! Die Taugen nix. Würde dir Continental Mountain- oder X -King in der Protection Version ans Herz legen!


----------



## Sera (15. Februar 2012)

Ich würde die komplett schwarzen nehmen. Finde die weißen Streifen sehen affig aus


----------



## HitMan34 (15. Februar 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Ja die Evoc sehen Hammer aus. Leider auch der Preis :-(


Gibt es bei Hibike im moment für 99. Das ist ok finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_913 (15. Februar 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> Sowas (hässliges) haben hier nur die Cube fahrer an ihren bikes. Würd ich persönlich nicht machen, und Nobby Nic schon garnicht! Die Taugen nix. Würde dir Continental Mountain- oder X -King in der Protection Version ans Herz legen!



Ist ein NN wirklich so schlecht im vergleich zu den anderen? Wenn ja was ist der Hauptkritikpunkt? (fahre meist Mittelgebiergstouren, mit ~40% Straße)...Ich war nämlich ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## r0cket (15. Februar 2012)

Max_913 schrieb:


> Ist ein NN wirklich so schlecht im vergleich zu den anderen? Wenn ja was ist der Hauptkritikpunkt? (fahre meist Mittelgebiergstouren, mit ~40% Straße)...Ich war nämlich ganz zufrieden damit



Wenn du damit zufrieden warst, spricht auch nix dagegen die NN wieder zu kaufen, ich persönlich bin mit den Dingern auch sehr zufrieden. 

ABER: die weißen Streifen solltest du dir echt sparen, da kann ich meinen Vorrednern voll und ganz zustimmen, so was hab ich bis jetzt nur an Cube MTBs gesehen und fand es immer schrecklich


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

Max_913 schrieb:


> Ist ein NN wirklich so schlecht im vergleich zu den anderen? Wenn ja was ist der Hauptkritikpunkt? (fahre meist Mittelgebiergstouren, mit ~40% Straße)...Ich war nämlich ganz zufrieden damit


Nein, die neuen sind deutlich besser als ihr Ruf - der ja noch von den alten herrührt, die wirklich schei$$e waren. Gerade wenn du viele Touren mit hohem Straßenanteil und nicht allzu bösem Gelände fährst, sind die nicht übel.
Aber lass den weißen Streifen weg, das sieht echt furchtbar dämlich aus...


----------



## Mithras (15. Februar 2012)

der weiße Streifen bekommt auch recht schnell nen Gelbstich, es sei denn, du reinigst deine Reifen nach jeder Tour akribisch *g*


----------



## Monche (15. Februar 2012)

Für 40% Asphalt Würde ich auch den x-King nehmen. Der ist wirklich besser als der NN. 

Falls interesse besteht.. Ich hab noch zwei in 26x2.2 abzugeben. (siehe meine sig)


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

Für viel Straße geht mMn nix über den Maxxis Larsen - der hat, wenn man ihn vorne in 42a fährt, auch erstaunlich viel Grip, so lange man nicht auf losem Untergrund oder bei Nässe/Schlamm unterwegs ist. Aber bei sehr kalten Temperaturen sollte man von 42a die Finger lassen... aua!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (15. Februar 2012)

Winterbiken mit neuem Gerät!

Tiefschneefahren macht nur mit Bikes so richtig Spass!


----------



## Nightfire9 (15. Februar 2012)

mitm NN war ich bisher super zufrieden! 
den Mountain King bin ich bisher als 2.1 und 2.4er gefahren und war fÃ¼r mich mit Abstand der schlechteste reifen den ich bisher gefahren bin...
Ã¼ber den X King liest man zumindest bisher nur gutes, war letztens iner Bike nen Test wo der super angeschnitten hat vom Grip und Rollwiederstandâ¦. 

das mit dem weiÃen Streifen wÃ¼rde ich auch lassen sieht nur "gut aus" solange der neu und sauber ist, dann hat man sich da denke ich schnell dran satt gesehenâ¦.


----------



## rick1 (16. Februar 2012)

also mein hardtail hat auch weiße streifen...hatte auch erst gedacht das die schnell nichmer gut aus sehen aber das ist definitiv nicht der fall

gefallen tun se mir nich besonders aber das is ja jedem selber überlassen schließlich soll dein bike ja dir gefallen und nicht den anderern


----------



## Deleted 169926 (16. Februar 2012)

Die NN mit farbigen Streifen gibt es aber glaube nur in der einfachsten Version....


----------



## knackundback (16. Februar 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Winterbiken mit neuem Gerät!
> 
> Tiefschneefahren macht nur mit Bikes so richtig Spass!



Fettes Teil...sieht nach ner menge spass aus!
Wie macht sich das kashima coating? Gibts eine spürbare veränderung,also sensibler?

Nette Grüße 


Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2012)

knackundback schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das kashima coating? Gibts eine spürbare veränderung,also sensibler?


Immer wieder köstlich!


----------



## jaamaa (16. Februar 2012)

knackundback schrieb:


> Wie macht sich das kashima coating? Gibts eine spürbare veränderung,also sensibler?





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Immer wieder köstlich!



Die spürbare Veränderung ist das in Zukunft sensibilisierte Kaufverhalten, bzw. die sich stellende Frage, ob man alles kaufen soll, was einem seitens der Hersteller so eingetrichtert wird


----------



## dvd4two (16. Februar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die spürbare Veränderung ist das in Zukunft sensibilisierte Kaufverhalten, bzw. die sich stellende Frage, ob man alles kaufen soll, was einem seitens der Hersteller so eingetrichtert wird




ob es mehr bringt mit der Kashima beschichtung?
oder ob man besser fahren kann dadurch?
wer weiß wer weiß

hmmm aber geil sieht es ja aus


----------



## christophersch (16. Februar 2012)

....Also wenn der Fox-Typie das im Interview gesagt hat, wird das wohl stimmen. Warum sollte er auch lügen?!


----------



## esprit70 (17. Februar 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Winterbiken mit neuem Gerät!
> 
> Tiefschneefahren macht nur mit Bikes so richtig Spass!



Hallo, 
ich habe zwei Fragen, wie lang ist der Vorbau und welche Rahmen Größe ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (17. Februar 2012)

Dürfte "L" sein, da zwischen Dämpfer und Oberrohr noch ordentlich Luft ist. Vorbaulänge ist somit 80mm (sofern noch Original).


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ....Also wenn der Fox-Typie das im Interview gesagt hat, wird das wohl stimmen. Warum sollte er auch lügen?!


Fernsehen und Werbung lügen NIE


----------



## -Soulride- (17. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fernsehen und Werbung lügen NIE



Ich studier das, kann ich zu 100% bestätigen! 

Zwei kleine Fragen am Rande, will nicht extra nen Fred bemühen:

Gibts für XT Schaltwerke irgendwelche kürzeren Käfige zum Nachrüsten? Schon gesucht, aber weder im Forum noch im Handel was gefunden. Konkret wärs für das 2009er 9fach das am Torque verbaut is. Ist zwar schon der offiziell "kurze", aber der is ja immernoch abartig lang.

Außerdem: Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das der 2.4er Ardent das selbe Volumen hat wie der 2.6er, nur schmälere Stollen außen. Genauso hab ich aber auch schon das Gegenteil gelesen, das also das Volumen beim 2.4 deutlich kleiner ist. Kann mich wer erleuchten?

Edit: Hoppla, grad erst gemerkt das ich in der Gallerie bin und nicht im Torque Thread.. Sorry kommt nicht wieder vor, stehen lass ich es trotzdem! ;-)


----------



## xander_v (17. Februar 2012)

kÃ¤fig gibt es so nicht zu kaufen, der vom saint schaltwerk passt leider nicht.
ich habe mir einen machen lassen, leider ist er noch nicht da.
falls es funktioniert und passt kann ich dir auch einen machen lassen.
kostet ca. 35â¬.


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

das war mal ein 2011er Rockzone


----------



## dvd4two (17. Februar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> das war mal ein 2011er Rockzone




was heist war mal?
zersegt?


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> was heist war mal?
> zersegt?



nöö...Rahmen wurde getauscht und aufgrund dessen hab ich dann das Thema Stealth ein wenig ausgebaut


----------



## RMvolcano (17. Februar 2012)

ganz schön ,,gespankt" das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dvd4two (17. Februar 2012)

ok jetzt sieht man es besser, 
ok das war mal


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

wenn ich mir das so überlege ist glaub ich vom Rockzone nur noch die Schaltung und der Dämpfer übrig geblieben...heftig

auf nen Deity Blacklabel hätte ich noch Lust ...
aber könnte dann doch zuviel schwarz werden


----------



## dvd4two (17. Februar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das so überlege ist glaub ich vom Rockzone nur noch die Schaltung und der Dämpfer übrig geblieben...heftig



sehr guter aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut ging aber bestimmt gut in geld

was ist das für eine reverb?
und wie ist die so?


----------



## RMvolcano (17. Februar 2012)

Hat sich doch gelohnt...
optisch auf jeden Fall


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

@RMVolcano
Danke Dir

@dvd4two
das stimmt schon, allerdings versuche ich soviel wie möglich durch den Verkauf der ursprünglichen Teile wieder rein zu holen

Also wer noch eine kaum gebrauchte Fox Van sucht...
Oder einen neuen Selle Italia SLR XC in weiss 2012...
;-)


----------



## Mithras (17. Februar 2012)

Es hat wieder Pedale  und die fehlende HS Bashguard-Schraube ist auch ersetzt 

Grad im Parkgewand...











Hat zwar nix direkt mit Canyon zu tun .. aber der Mavic-LRS war neu und hat 2 Proberunden auf den Torque hinter sich. (um die 42km) .. und da schaut der Freilaufkörper schon so aus oO ... Kassette war fest angezogen,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

dvd4two schrieb:


> was ist das für eine reverb?
> und wie ist die so?



Das ist keine Reverb, ist eine Kind Shock i950 mit schwarzem Remote Kit, ohne Remote


----------



## motoerhead (17. Februar 2012)

so mal meines für 2012


----------



## Mithras (17. Februar 2012)

mit XTR .. sehr nett


----------



## RMvolcano (17. Februar 2012)

kleines Update in eigener Sache:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gesamtobjekt (GC 7.0 +) wird bei nächster Benutzung optisch digital festgehalten...


----------



## kaptan (17. Februar 2012)

@motoerhead:

Sehr geil!


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

Morgen muss ich erstmal die CR einstellen und die Saint einfahren ...freu mich


----------



## kaptan (17. Februar 2012)

@Sundawn77: Ist das der Werksseitige stealth Rahmen oder hast du die decals selbst entfernt? Top Tork, Glückwunsch!


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

THX 

Das ist der originale 2012er Stealth Rahmen

Eventuell tausche ich irgendwann noch die blauen Anbauteile, wie Rockerarm, Klemme usw. gegen die Goldenen vom weissen Trailflow.


----------



## RMvolcano (17. Februar 2012)

nu dann lass aber wenigstens die schönen, schöne schwarze gabel


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

klar, die CR ist nagelneu...

Kenne bis jetzt nur Fox. Bin echt gespannt wie die 66 funktioniert!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMvolcano (17. Februar 2012)

Und wenn du dann auf black-gold bist krachste dir noch die One-factory dran...


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

sagt mir nichts, hast nen Link?


----------



## RMvolcano (17. Februar 2012)

http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/images/the_one_factory4.gif
Also mir persönlich gefällt die sehr gut: optisch, Leistung, Standhaftigkeit.
Wird aber sehr vielfälltig darüber gepostet: mal ganz schlimm, mal super - ich find die gut: leicht, schön, bissig und schwarz-gold


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

nee lass mal...denke die Saint ist ausreichend  ;-)


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Februar 2012)

http://www.deitycomponents.com/blacklabel_handlebars1.htm

passt gut zum Stealth-Thema


----------



## evilMonkeey (17. Februar 2012)




----------



## Mithras (18. Februar 2012)

is mittlerweile der Torque Thread .. und viele Trailflows ...


----------



## stromb6 (18. Februar 2012)

Also bei uns hats immo fette minus Grade da spürst noch nix von der Gabel. Glaub aber auch eher das das nur ein Trick von Fox ist um wieder neue Gabeln unters Volk zu bringen.


----------



## stromb6 (18. Februar 2012)

Ist die Rahmengröße L mit einem 70er Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddyton (18. Februar 2012)

So, nachdem ich das Wartezimmer verlassen habe hier 2 Bilder:










http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1062522


----------



## DeLaSol (18. Februar 2012)

@Buddyton: schickes Ding.. 
Aber dieses "Schutzblech".... :kotz: 

Da wir hier schon so viele aktuelle Torks haben, dacht ich mir es braucht mal nen anderen Blickwinkel und hab nen bisl mit der Cam rumgespielt..


----------



## Buddyton (18. Februar 2012)

DeLaSol schrieb:


> @Buddyton: schickes Ding..
> Aber dieses "Schutzblech".... :kotz:


Gibt es denn ein "schönes" Schutzblech?
Ist nur für diese Jahreszeit. Finde es angenehm wenn die Flasche sauber bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (18. Februar 2012)

Canyon Nerve XC 2011. Top sag ich nur, für Tourenfahren gibt es nix besseres. Sogar die Nobbys haben mich überzeugt (solang es nicht Nass wird)


Seit dem ich das Bike habe, geändert wurde nur
Sattel: Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Flow
laufradsatz: Hope Pro V2 mit Mavic XC 719

Eigentlich wollte ich einen leichteren Laufradsatz aber das war mir dann doch zu teurer. Das einzige was noch fehlt ist eine versankbare Sattelstütze wenn es dieses Jahr an den Gardasee geht... 

ich habe bei Berg-ab.de ne günstige CrankBrothers Joplin gesehen, aber ich weis nicht ob das mit dem Seatback (versatz??) nach hinten passt...

hier mal noch 2 Fotos, eins von einer Herbstwetter Ausfahrt und eins von meiner "Wandgarage"


----------



## DeLaSol (18. Februar 2012)

Buddyton schrieb:


> Gibt es denn ein "schönes" Schutzblech?
> Ist nur für diese Jahreszeit. Finde es angenehm wenn die Flasche sauber bleibt.



Nein, gibt es nicht. zumindest kenn ich keins  Ja klar.. stimmt schon, ist angenehmer zu dieser Jahreszeit.. aber trotzdem...


----------



## sirios (18. Februar 2012)

Hab mich heute bei dem schmuddel Wetter doch in den Wald getraut (etwas verkatert) . Musste unbedingt die Gabel nach dem Umbau auf 170 mm und DPA testen. Das erste provisorische Setup hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen. Die Gabel spricht super an und rauscht nicht mehr so durch wie meine Lyrik mit 2-Step. Nachdem die bei Sportimport auch die Mission Control DH Einheit getauscht haben arbeitet die auch mal korrekt und spürbar besser als vorher . Klasse Sache!

Zu der Sache mit dem Schutzblech: Macht nix wenn die Flasche dreckig wird, Dreck reinigt den Magen 





 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris3473 (18. Februar 2012)

@Sirios: sag, Du bist da doch auf dem Litermont? Da war ich vor ein paar Jahren mal wandern, schön da. Wie lässt sich denn da radeln? Wird das allgemein toleriert auf dem Premium-Wanderweg oder gibt es da schon mal Problem?


----------



## sirios (18. Februar 2012)

Gut erkannt! Ist die telegrafenstation auf dem "Gipfel". Da ich da wohne ist das Teil meines Hometrail. Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Wanderern. Man sollte sich halt dort immer drauf einstellen, dass hinter der nächsten Ecke ne Horde Wanderer lauern kann, das ist besonders bei gutem Wetter der Fall. Aber wie gesagt du kannst dort problemlos fahren ! Können auch gerne mal zusammen dort ne Runde drehen


----------



## DerWahnsinn (19. Februar 2012)

Nun mal ein Custom ...


----------



## Sera (19. Februar 2012)

Buddyton schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich das Wartezimmer verlassen habe hier 2 Bilder:



Ist das Schutzblech nicht falsch herum? DIese "runde" Öffnung gehört doch nach hinten, oder?


----------



## sundawn77 (19. Februar 2012)

Den Stealth-Rahmen finde ich einfach gelungen !


----------



## loko. (19. Februar 2012)

hat jemand zufällig reale bilder von dem aktuellen grün was die canyons haben


----------



## BENDERR (19. Februar 2012)

auf seite 209 isn bild und ein paar seiten zuvor auch


----------



## christophersch (19. Februar 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Nun mal ein Custom ...



Absolut geil! nur die Gabel mag i net  da käme eine schwarze 36 besser


----------



## Buddyton (19. Februar 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Ist das Schutzblech nicht falsch herum? DIese "runde" Öffnung gehört doch nach hinten, oder?



hatte ich auch erst gedacht, aber laut H&S muß das so aussehen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=13417


----------



## loko. (19. Februar 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> auf seite 209 isn bild und ein paar seiten zuvor auch



ja das ist dieses mamba green, suche aber das forest green wie beim aktuellen nerve xc 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (19. Februar 2012)

und nochmal ich . Dachte mir ich dreh mal nochmal ne runde bei dem netten wetter und dann wurde ich von heftigem Schneefall (10 minuten nachdem ich die Bilder gemacht habe) überrascht


----------



## huskymicha (19. Februar 2012)

so dann will ich auch mal, ist seit 14.01.12 meins ganz frisch aus Koblenz!


----------



## mok2905 (19. Februar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Den Stealth-Rahmen finde ich einfach gelungen !



Warum wurde dein Rahmen getauscht?


----------



## Sera (19. Februar 2012)

Buddyton schrieb:


> hatte ich auch erst gedacht, aber laut H&S muß das so aussehen:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=13417



Ok, mein Sks X-Board gehört andersherum. So unterschiedlich kann es also sein.


----------



## Mithras (19. Februar 2012)

Einfach ausprobieren, wie rum man weniger Matsch frisst


----------



## BENDERR (19. Februar 2012)

loko. schrieb:


> ja das ist dieses mamba green, suche aber das forest green wie beim aktuellen nerve xc 7.0



achso, sorry. dachte du meintest das team-grün...


----------



## Buddyton (20. Februar 2012)

loko. schrieb:


> ja das ist dieses mamba green, suche aber das forest green wie beim aktuellen nerve xc 7.0



schau mal bei meinen fotos. sieht in original noch besser aus.


----------



## Nippes80 (20. Februar 2012)

So...hier mein Torque Trailflow Gr.M 2012 mit Touren LRS.





Abweichend von der Originalausstattung:

Mavic Crossmax SX UST
Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,25 UST (inkl. FRM Dichtmilch)
Thomson Elite X4 50mm
Race Face Atlas FR 780mm 15mm Rise
Ergon GE1
Wellgo MG1 (oder Mallet 1)
Rock Shox Reverb
Pro SPK1
SRAM PC 1070 11-32

Gewicht 15,08 Kilo...wenn Schwalbe Wort halten würde wäre eine 14 vor dem Komma (jetzt mit richtigem Foto )


----------



## Mithras (20. Februar 2012)

Ähh, dass sind 15,80 ? Sprich 15Kg und 800g?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (20. Februar 2012)

Sei doch nicht so pingelig


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. Februar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> So...hier mein Torque Trailflow 2012 mit Touren LRS.



Bissel viel Kabelsalat am Lenker, sonst ganz nice.


----------



## Nippes80 (20. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ähh, dass sind 15,80 ? Sprich 15Kg und 800g?



Upps hattest Recht war das Foto vom Baik "Out of Box" aber inkl. Reverb.... War schon spät gestern.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (20. Februar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> So...hier mein Torque Trailflow 2012 mit Touren LRS.
> 
> 
> Race Face Atlas FR 780mm 15mm Rise



heißt es nicht 785mm  

aber farbkombi ist echt schön!


----------



## Monche (20. Februar 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Bissel viel Kabelsalat am Lenker, sonst ganz nice.



das längste "Kabel" ist bestimmt von der Reverb...

Das Bike sieht aber mal mega Fett aus...ich verlieb mich immer mehr ins Torque

Gut finde ich die Position des Remotes für die Stütze... hab ich bei mir auch nach unten gemacht um mir den ärger zu Sparen


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Februar 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Bissel viel Kabelsalat am Lenker, sonst ganz nice.



irgendwie logisch... schließlich gibt es noch keine Funkschaltung 
geile Karre!
das steht mal fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (20. Februar 2012)

Ich muss mein TF auch mal an die Waage hängen.. das sprengt bestimmt die 16Kg ..


----------



## jaamaa (20. Februar 2012)

Was für eine Größe hat der Rahmen? 
Und die Sattelneigung passt aber nicht wirklich zum Touren LRS... oder? 



Nippes80 schrieb:


>


----------



## christophersch (20. Februar 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Was für eine Größe hat der Rahmen?
> Und die Sattelneigung passt aber nicht wirklich zum Touren LRS... oder?



Die Größe ist "m". Die verschiedenen Größen kann man eigentlich ganz gut auseinanderhalten. S= keine Sitzrohrverstärkung, L= recht viel Platz zwischen Piggy und Oberrohr. Alles andere ist M.

Die Sattelneigung ist perfekt! Passt viel besser ins Gesamtbild. Auch wenns unbequem ist -> das muss so bleiben!


----------



## Nippes80 (20. Februar 2012)

Doof ist dass, das angegeben Gewicht auf der HP nicht stimmt, ich hatte bei Gr.M mit Reverb 15,8kg an der Waage...zieht man ca. 300g Mehrgewicht ab (Differenz Reverb --> CB Cobalt) sind es gute 400g mehr...wo stecken die bitte?????

Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand von C äussern...


----------



## christophersch (20. Februar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Doof ist dass, das angegeben Gewicht auf der HP nicht stimmt, ich hatte bei Gr.M mit Reverb 15,8kg an der Waage...zieht man ca. 300g Mehrgewicht ab (Differenz Reverb --> CB Cobalt) sind es gute 400g mehr...wo stecken die bitte?????
> 
> Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand von C äussern...



..vielleicht aus Versehen Pedale mit gewogen?
Ist schon ätzend, wenn man von der Waage enttäuscht wird. Ich hoffe mein Flashzone wiegt nicht viel mehr. Einige unabhängige Tests sind auf jeden Fall schon auf den von Canyon angegebenen Wert gekommen.. (Flashzone)


----------



## Nippes80 (20. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> ..vielleicht aus Versehen Pedale mit gewogen?
> Ist schon ätzend, wenn man von der Waage enttäuscht wird. Ich hoffe mein Flashzone wiegt nicht viel mehr. Einige unabhängige Tests sind auf jeden Fall schon auf den von Canyon angegebenen Wert gekommen.. (Flashzone)



Ne war ohne Pedale...


----------



## _mike_ (20. Februar 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> ...sind es gute 400g mehr...wo stecken die bitte?????
> Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand von C äussern...



Auch bei mir so: statt 15,1kg sind es dann 15,77kg gewesen 

Fairerweise muss ich natürlich die Farbe/Lack beim weißen TF noch dazurechnen (ca. 300-400g?), aber selbst dann kommt das nicht hin.
Ich glaub die Gewichtsangaben auf der HP ist die errechnete Summe aller Herstellerangaben der Einzelteile. Da wird leider schnell mal aus "ca. 330g" für eine Kassette reale 450g - da kann Canyon nun nichts dafür - ausser das sie mal ein fertiges Bike wiegen sollten und keine pauschalisierten, theoretischen Zahlen hinschreiben.


----------



## dia-mandt (20. Februar 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> - ausser das sie mal ein fertiges Bike wiegen sollten und keine pauschalisierten, theoretischen Zahlen hinschreiben.



das sehe ich auch so.
finde, dass das nicht ok ist.
immerhin zahlt man, um auf das angegebene gewicht zu kommen, dann für leichtere parts wieder ordentlich drauf.


----------



## jaamaa (20. Februar 2012)

>>>>Canyon Torque Thread


----------



## BENDERR (20. Februar 2012)

wo sind die grand canyons? :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz-lt (20. Februar 2012)

mein neues Torque Trailflow








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1064515


----------



## ftd (20. Februar 2012)

benderr schrieb:


> wo sind die grand canyons? :/



gibts auch noch.... alles orginal vom letzten jahr




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1064799
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1064798
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1064797


----------



## marcus_r (21. Februar 2012)

Und hier mal mein Nerve AM 6.0


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Februar 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Gut erkannt! Ist die telegrafenstation auf dem "Gipfel". Da ich da wohne ist das Teil meines Hometrail. Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Wanderern. Man sollte sich halt dort immer drauf einstellen, dass hinter der nächsten Ecke ne Horde Wanderer lauern kann, das ist besonders bei gutem Wetter der Fall. Aber wie gesagt du kannst dort problemlos fahren ! Können auch gerne mal zusammen dort ne Runde drehen



Fahr dort auch öfter! Ich würde mich gerne anschließen! Sehr schön dein '11er Strive. Hattest du noch keine Problem mit der 270°Box? Im Dauertest des BIKE Magazins hat sich die Verbindung von der Strebe zur 270° Box immer wieder gelöst. Auch Loctite half nix. Ich liebäugel auch schon länger mit dem Strive. Vielleicht ein '13er Modell 
Wie siehts aus? Holt Ihr mich mit? Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand ein paar schöne Trails dort zeigt!!


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Fahr dort auch öfter! Ich würde mich gerne anschließen! Sehr schön dein '11er Strive. Hattest du noch keine Problem mit der 270°Box? Im Dauertest des BIKE Magazins hat sich die Verbindung von der Strebe zur 270° Box immer wieder gelöst. Auch Loctite half nix. Ich liebäugel auch schon länger mit dem Strive. Vielleicht ein '13er Modell
> Wie siehts aus? Holt Ihr mich mit? Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand ein paar schöne Trails dort zeigt!!



klar! Am Wochenende sollten wir dann was starten . Und Probleme mit dem Strive hatte ich noch nicht wirklich. Einzig und allein hat bei der Lyrik das 2-Step aufgegeben und der Monarch war undicht. Das ist aber nicht die Schuld von Canyon. Nun läuft alles . Ich komm sehr gut klar mit der Kiste


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Februar 2012)

Echt Klasse! Freut mich! Danke!


----------



## balalu (22. Februar 2012)

Hier mal mein Torque

Rahmen L aus 2010 (Neuer Rockerarm)
Serie bis auf:

- Superstar Ultra Mag Pedale
- RaceFace Lenker 780mm
- Superstar Float Disk Scheiben
- Neue Griffe
- Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen der Vivid R2C Mit den Burgtec Dämpferbuchsen

Und hier die Fotos:
























Anregungen und Feedback erwünscht


----------



## Mithras (22. Februar 2012)

Heißes Teil  nur fänd ich ne schwarze Gabel schicker, aber das is ja Geschmackssache.. ne rote Sattelklemme würde grad noch so auch noch gehen ... 

.. Genügt dir die CR im Park? Hatte an meinem Vorgängerbike die Elixir R (203/185) montiert und mit meinen um die 90Kg Kampfgewicht immer taube Unterarme vom Bremsen ... 

Gibts eigentlich außer der Optik noch  nen Unterschied zwischen der HS All Mountain und der Downhill ?


----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2012)

die hammerschmidt fr ist schwerer und dadurch wohl stabieler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (22. Februar 2012)

Thx


----------



## balalu (22. Februar 2012)

Danke, 

Rote Sattelklemme ist schon bestellt, kommt die nächsten Tage, wollte aber das gute Wetter heute für die Bilder nutzen. 

Ich hatte heute morgens auch genau 90,8Kg auf der Wage 
Und ich muss sagen mir reicht die CR. Habe die Downhillbeläge von Nukeproof (Alternative die Kevlar von Superstar Comp.) drinnen und muss sagen, dass die schon noch einiges besser halten als die standard Avid Beläge. Vllt macht das den Unterschied, oder auch dass meine "Hauptsportart" Segeln ist, sodass meine Unterarme immer überdurchschnittlich gut trainiert sind. 

Unterschied bei den HS ist -mir keiner bekannt- muss aber einer sein, denn die FR ist etwas schwerer.

Grüße balalu


----------



## Wobbi (22. Februar 2012)

hier gibt´s klar zu wenig strive-bilder!


----------



## Mithras (22. Februar 2012)

na dann Hop Hop


----------



## Wobbi (22. Februar 2012)

könnte ein altes reinsetzen!^^ aber da ist der rahmen noch nicht gecleant! und ein aktuelles kann ich nicht machen, weil meine reverb zur rep. weg ist. ohne stütze schaut´s echt ******** aus!


----------



## simdiem (22. Februar 2012)

Die ersten Teile für mein neues FRX, das in eineinhalb Monaten kommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (22. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen wie lang der Lack hält ..


----------



## simdiem (22. Februar 2012)

Wahrscheinlich solange,  bis er ab is ^^.  Abnutzung ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an der Auftrittfläche, aber das sieht ja keiner, is ja der Fuß drauf  ;-)


----------



## christophersch (22. Februar 2012)

also meine halten ganz gut. Ich habe schwarze und der Lack ist erst so ab ca. 9 Monaten an einigen Stellen abgeschliffen. Pins sind noch alle drin, die Pedale haben kein Spiel und halten noch gut ihre Position.


----------



## Hiero (22. Februar 2012)

So, dann mal ein Strive:


----------



## Wobbi (22. Februar 2012)

findsch gut!


----------



## esprit70 (22. Februar 2012)

zu nackt ;-)


----------



## Wobbi (22. Februar 2012)

auweia.....dann brauch ich meines ja garnicht reinsetzen!


----------



## Mithras (22. Februar 2012)

nakkisch hat aber was ... mir gefällts!  ..überlege auch, ob ich nich den blauen Streifen an meinem Trailflow verschwinden lasse .. ggf. noch den grauen Canyon Schriftzug .. und bloß das "Torque" lasse

Wobbi setz es mal rein *g*


----------



## Wobbi (22. Februar 2012)

mach ich, sobald die reverb wieder da ist.


----------



## Mithras (22. Februar 2012)

musste heute meine 2x gefahrene KS Dropzone einschicken .. will einfach nicht mehr unten bleiben ..  .. muss halt die Easton noch herhalten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (22. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> nakkisch hat aber was ... mir gefällts!  ..überlege auch, ob ich nich den blauen Streifen an meinem Trailflow verschwinden lasse .. ggf. noch den grauen Canyon Schriftzug .. und bloß das "Torque" lasse
> 
> Wobbi setz es mal rein *g*



Die Schriftzüge lässt ihr Aceton verschwinden oder? Wie ist das mit Garantie auf dem Rahmen, stellt Canyon sich da quer oder akzeptieren  die Entfernung der Schriftzüge mittels Aceton?


----------



## xander_v (22. Februar 2012)

mit aceton ging es bei mir sehr schwer und langsam, mit nitroverdünner hat es keine 5 minuten gedauert.

an der garantie ändert sich nix der lack ist ja kein tragendes teil und der eingriff stell ja keinen bauartlichen eingriff dar.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> So, dann mal ein Strive:


Für das 2012er Strive mit RS Fahrwerk gibts einen dicken


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Februar 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> musste heute meine 2x gefahrene KS Dropzone einschicken .. will einfach nicht mehr unten bleiben ..  .. muss halt die Easton noch herhalten ...



Das Modell mit Remote am Lenker oder mit Hebel unterm Sattel?


----------



## Punkaz23 (23. Februar 2012)

Out of the Box







Bääm

Seib


----------



## knuspi (23. Februar 2012)

Gratulation! Sehr schickes Bike. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Februar 2012)

Yo! Sehr schick! Sahniges Fahrwerk! Viel Spaß!


----------



## dia-mandt (23. Februar 2012)

Das gewicht "out of the box" würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## christophersch (23. Februar 2012)

heiliger Bimbamm. Ich bin jedes Mal geflasht, wenn ich es sehe. Ich hoffe meins kommt auch in den nächsten 10 Tagen 

gewicht würde mich auch interessieren. Ist "M", oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (23. Februar 2012)

Einfach ´ne geile Lütte


----------



## Hiero (23. Februar 2012)

@smubob: Es ist ein 2011er!


----------



## Mithras (23. Februar 2012)

und es is naggisch 

Was hastn da für nen Sticker auf dem Dämpfer?


----------



## Hiero (23. Februar 2012)

leicht bekleidet!!!!
ROCK - Aufkleber. Für Shox hats nicht gereicht


----------



## Mithras (23. Februar 2012)

Is das nichn RP2 ? Oder doch n Monarch ?


----------



## downhillboy (23. Februar 2012)

monarch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiero (23. Februar 2012)

RP2! Mit Rock Shox Aufkleber!


----------



## Mithras (23. Februar 2012)

Quasi stealth ^^


----------



## loko. (23. Februar 2012)

Buddyton schrieb:


> schau mal bei meinen fotos. sieht in original noch besser aus.



sieht also in echt nach nem sehr dunklen grün aus ja?


----------



## Punkaz23 (24. Februar 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> heiliger Bimbamm. Ich bin jedes Mal geflasht, wenn ich es sehe. Ich hoffe meins kommt auch in den nächsten 10 Tagen
> 
> gewicht würde mich auch interessieren. Ist "M", oder?



Ja Größe M

17,1 kg mit Nukeproof Proton

lt. CRC:
Gewicht (pro Paar): Alu/CroMo 438 g

Gehts ich also mit der Angabe von Canyon recht gut aus (16,65 kg)


----------



## Deleted 121321 (24. Februar 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> RP2! Mir Rock Shox Aufkleber!



Goil! 

Und die weißen Linien am Rahmen sind das auch Aufkleber?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2012)

Punkaz23 schrieb:


> Bääm


Aber *sowas von!!*    




christophersch schrieb:


> Ich bin jedes Mal geflasht, wenn ich es sehe.


Na dann sei mal froh, dass du kein Dropzone bestellt hast 




Hiero schrieb:


> @smubob: Es ist ein 2011er!


Ups! Da haben mich die weißen Streifen wohl etwas verwirrt... die sind nicht original, oder? Egal wie: trotzdem schick!


----------



## konahoss90 (24. Februar 2012)

@Hiero - warum haste denn den schönen Canyon-Schriftzug entfernt?


----------



## Schiltrac (24. Februar 2012)




----------



## Hiero (24. Februar 2012)

Inkognito, -Stealth gibt es schon!
Habe den Rahmen so gestylt, wie er mir am besten gefällt. 
Es ist Folie!
..und Buchstaben find ich nicht so schön....


----------



## Wobbi (24. Februar 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> ..und Buchstaben find ich nicht so schön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (24. Februar 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> Inkognito, -Stealth gibt es schon!
> Habe den Rahmen so gestylt, wie er mir am besten gefällt.
> Es ist Folie!
> ..und Buchstaben find ich nicht so schön....


 
ohne sah es so ... also es fehlte einfach etwas...

Sie haben bis jetzt gut 5 Monate gehalten, Bike wurde jedoch nicht sehr viel bewegt. Ich denke aber kaum dass sie ne Saison halten werden. mal schauen.

PS: Als ich mit meinem Projekt begonnen hatte, gab es noch nicht viele Stealth Canyons.

Und bei mir ist es nicht "nur" Folie, sondern alles vom Profi lackiert


----------



## Wobbi (24. Februar 2012)

habe an meinem, zeitgleich mit hiero, auch alle schriftzüge entfernt. da mein rad bis auf "winzige" ausnahmen ganz schwarz ist, störten die schriftzüge einfach.
zudem find ich den ratten-look extremst!


----------



## Hiero (24. Februar 2012)

Es ist das dritte Design, Folie ist da etwas flexibler...( Mein Argument). Es sind ja auch nur Akzente...
Ratten sind cool.....green aber auch!


----------



## esprit70 (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand zufällig ein Bild von einen Nerve AM mit Goldenen Felgen ?


----------



## DeLaSol (25. Februar 2012)

Mal was Altes 







Grand Canyon Race 2004

- Selle Flite Gel Flow
- Ergon GX2 Magnesium
- Cannondale Fire Riser
- Schwalbe RR und NN in 2,25
- No-Name Pedale
- Rest Original


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Februar 2012)

Den Rahmen find ich noch schön. An die Brems-/Schalthebelkombo könnte ich mich jedoch nicht gewöhnen!!!


----------



## Wobbi (25. Februar 2012)

mein kleines schwarzes:


----------



## Mithras (25. Februar 2012)

blanco quasi ... gefällt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

DeLaSol schrieb:


> Mal was Altes


Kann man sich durchaus immer noch anschauen  Ist vom Aufbau her meinem Straßenradel gar nicht unähnlich (bis auf die Reifen natürlich). Die gute alte Black  Aber die Dualcontrol-Hebel sind echt ein Graus...




Wobbi schrieb:


> mein kleines schwarzes


Wow, mehr Stealth ginge echt nur noch mit schwarzen Standrohren, sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (25. Februar 2012)

Yo! Mir gefällts auch so! Mann könnte ein paar kleine Farbakzente in blau setzen. Z.B. Schrauben an der Kurbel, oder blaue Pins an den Pedalen, blaue Ventilringe und -kappen. Blaue Lock on Griffe. Würde zum Schaltwerk, zum Lockout Helbel des Dämpfers und der Gabel farblich passen. Mir gefällts zwar gut ohne die ganzen Decals und Schriften, aber kleine, "dezente" Farbakzente würden es noch ein wenig stylischer machen. Geschmackssache halt!


----------



## jensg (25. Februar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> mein kleines schwarzes:


Konsequent!  Wie hast du den Rahmen "geputzt"? Aceton, Verdünnung?


----------



## knuspi (25. Februar 2012)

Von heute. Jetzt mit 2011er Sitzstrebe


----------



## Wobbi (25. Februar 2012)

hab doch blaue speichennippel..mehr farbakzente gibt´s nicht! 
hiero und ich haben unsere rahmen mit pvc-reiniger gecleant. ging soweit ganz gut.


----------



## Kizou (25. Februar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> hab doch blaue speichennippel..mehr farbakzente gibt´s nicht!
> hiero und ich haben unsere rahmen mit pvc-reiniger gecleant. ging soweit ganz gut.



die Beschichtung hat nichts abbekommen.



....achso.....sehr geil !

Bitte kein Bling Bling !


----------



## verano (25. Februar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> mein kleines schwarzes:


 sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeLaSol (25. Februar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Den Rahmen find ich noch schön. An die Brems-/Schalthebelkombo könnte ich mich jedoch nicht gewöhnen!!!





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kann man sich durchaus immer noch anschauen  Ist vom Aufbau her meinem Straßenradel gar nicht unähnlich (bis auf die Reifen natürlich). Die gute alte Black  Aber die Dualcontrol-Hebel sind echt ein Graus...


Ja, die XT Hebel sind das grausamste was jemals gebaut wurde.. aber hab mich dran gewöhnt und da ich mit dem Radl auch nix Wildes mehr fahre (ist eigentlich nur noch meine Dorfschlampe) fühl ich mich auch nicht genötigt die durch was korrektes zu tauschen  oh ja die Black... hat schon viel mitgemacht.. 




Wobbi schrieb:


> mein kleines schwarzes:


Irgendwie echt schön so ganz blank.. gefällt


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Mann könnte ein paar kleine Farbakzente in blau setzen.


Finde ich auch. Wenn nicht schon blau dran wäre, würde ich bei Akzenten auf grün, orange oder violett setzen (natürlich jeweils nur eine davon), gefällt mir persönlich besser als Primärfarben. Ist aber natürlich alles Geschmacksache  Stealth + grün/orange/violett wäre mein Traum für ein New Torque  Aber auch nicht mehr als Speichennippel und ein paar Schrauben.


----------



## Kizou (25. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Wenn nicht schon blau dran wäre, würde ich bei Akzenten auf grün, orange oder violett setzen (natürlich jeweils nur eine davon), gefällt mir persönlich besser als Primärfarben. Ist aber natürlich alles Geschmacksache  Stealth + grün/orange/violett wäre mein Traum für ein New Torque  Aber auch nicht mehr als Speichennippel und ein paar Schrauben.



Wenn ich jetzt doch auf`s Vertride schwenken sollte, würde alles was geht an " blau " wechkommen.
Nur das Nötigste würde dranbleiben. Bräuchte dann auch ne schwarzr Wippe.
Ich find`s clean einfach Hammer !


----------



## Wobbi (25. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> die Beschichtung hat nichts abbekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der beschichtung ist nichts passiert! haben anschliessend alles gut mit wasser abgespült. hatte da aber vorher auch sorge wegen!


----------



## Xah88 (25. Februar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> mein kleines schwarzes:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1067393



Finds (auch) komplett schwarz richtig nice !


----------



## muchomamba (25. Februar 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> mein kleines schwarzes:


sehr sehr schön.

wie sind denn sie Ashima Bremsscheiben ?
raspeln die wirklich die Beläge so runter ? wie ist die Bremsleitung ?

Hab mir jetzt die Avid HS1 Rotoren drauf gemacht. Funktionieren prima, super zu dosieren.

überlege ob Ich meinen Rahmen auch noch cleane, konsequent wärs


----------



## Wobbi (25. Februar 2012)

bin mit den ashimas bisher recht zufrieden. die bremsleistung im normalen tourbetrieb (singletrail, auch gerne technisch) war bisher ausreichend. die bremsbeläge werden leider klar schneller verschlissen, wobei sich das auch in grenzen hält.
für parkbesuche oder ähnliches sind die scheiben aber nix. da darf der orignal-lrs mit den avids ran!^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt doch auf`s Vertride schwenken sollte, würde alles was geht an " blau " wechkommen.


Genau so meinte ich das! Nur komplett ohne Ausnahmen


----------



## spice.kabay (26. Februar 2012)

huhu, mein beitrag zur gemeinschaft... 







kam ende dezember, hat jetzt 200 km auf der uhr und ich habs bisher nicht bereut. wir sehen uns im bergischen!


----------



## sundawn77 (26. Februar 2012)

@Wobbi

HAMMER BIKE !!!

Geht nichts über schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicken07 (26. Februar 2012)

I like!


----------



## thomas_127 (26. Februar 2012)

@spice.kabay Sehr schönes Bike. Wie machen sich die XT Trailpedale? Merkt man einen Unterschied zu den normalen Klickpedalen?


----------



## Wobbi (26. Februar 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> @Wobbi
> 
> Geht nichts über schwarz



schwarze standrohre wie bei deiner, würden´s noch abrunden!


----------



## Hiero (26. Februar 2012)

Aber zu schwer, oder?


----------



## Wobbi (26. Februar 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> Aber zu schwer, oder?



duuuuu kennst mich mittlerweile zu gut!


----------



## Hiero (26. Februar 2012)

Ja


----------



## spice.kabay (26. Februar 2012)

@thomas_127

die pedale sind nicht schlecht. hatte erst bedenken, weil ein bißchen schwer und das rad ist so schon kein leichtgewicht, aber das mehr an trittfläche macht sich echt bemerkbar, vor allem, wenn man mal mit normalen sportschuhen unterwegs ist. ansonsten von der funktion her nichts einzuwenden. eben wie man's von XT erwarten würde. und für max. 50 EUR echt keine lange überlegung.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (27. Februar 2012)

und man kommt echt sehr gut in die Pedale rein. Ich hatte vorher Kombi Pedale und da hast de manchmal ganz schön gesucht.....


----------



## anulu (29. Februar 2012)

Ohne großartige Veränderunge. 
Nurn neuer Sattel... wenn auch keine Schönheit, er is verdammt bequem un war günstig. 





Mh ich bin so blöd un vergess jedesmal die Kurbel waagrecht zu stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spice.kabay (29. Februar 2012)

tres chic!


----------



## lnt (29. Februar 2012)

ja schön ausgestattet.was ist das für eine lyrik?


----------



## anulu (29. Februar 2012)

Das ne '11er Lyrik RC2 DH (Coil) mit nem Domain-Casting um auf 180mm zukommen.
Original Domain-Decals sind runter un iwelche Aufkleber drauf 

Schön, dass es gefällt


----------



## gehirnfrost (2. März 2012)

Hej Leute,

könnte mir wer erklären wie und womit ihr eure räder ge"cleant" habt - also so eine anleitung für Neulinge. und erklären warum nur das abgeht was ihr wegbekommen wollt? Wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen... Find eure Räder die ihr auf den letzten Seiten gezeigt habt echt hammer schön! und da ich bald ein xc 8.0 geliefert bekomm würd ich da auch gern ein bisschen von dem vielen weiß wegbekommen. Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## un1e4shed (2. März 2012)

So nun mit neuem Lenker und ohne orangen Strich


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. März 2012)

Noch mal meines. Hat sich ja auch einiges geändert:
- Dämpfer
- Pedale (die Vaults sind der Hammer!)
- Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christophersch (2. März 2012)

Ihr habt mich schon fast Ã¼berzeugt anstatt der Spank Spike, ebenfalls die DMR Vault Pedale zu kaufen, aber jetzt bestell ich die Spike, weil ich sie bei Canyon fÃ¼r 85â¬ bekommt. Die Vaults erst ab 95â¬...
Hab leider auch die CRC Angebote der Vaults fÃ¼r 65â¬ verpasst...


----------



## ssiemund (2. März 2012)

gehirnfrost schrieb:


> ... würd ich da auch gern ein bisschen von dem vielen weiß wegbekommen....


wieso, mit dem Weiß sieht's doch erst richtig gut aus  also ich finde schwarze Felgen langweilig aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten
Stephan


----------



## sundawn77 (3. März 2012)

@BikeMike78

jetzt fehlt nur noch das orangene Kind Shock Kit


----------



## mok2905 (3. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich schon fast überzeugt anstatt der Spank Spike, ebenfalls die DMR Vault Pedale zu kaufen, aber jetzt bestell ich die Spike, weil ich sie bei Canyon für 85 bekommt. Die Vaults erst ab 95...
> Hab leider auch die CRC Angebote der Vaults für 65 verpasst...



Die Vaults waren für 65 im Angebot? Unglaublich


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2012)

Das AM mit den roten Laufrädern sieht echt  aus!!! Passt voll mit den roten Naben, Pedalen un dem Lenker!


----------



## Mithras (3. März 2012)

Mal wieder mein Entouro...

Zwischenstand, noch auf 3-Fach aber die KeFü hält.  Bald wahrscheinlich 2-Fach.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2012)

Warum willst du wieder auf 2-fach umrüsten? War doch voher ne Hammerschmidt dran. Die hat doch ein 22er bzw. 24er Ritzel und im Overdrive "quasi" eine 36er Ritzel (1 zu 1,6er Übersetzung). Ist Größe M oder? Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## dia-mandt (3. März 2012)

Wiegt 15,1 wenn ich mich recht entsinne und das mit der hammerschmidt habe ich auch nicht verstanden.
Aber der eine mag sie, der andere nicht.


----------



## Mithras (3. März 2012)

Ist Größe M, wiegt so wie auf dem Bild inkl. Pedale 15,1KG. 

HS is weg weil Gewicht, Wartungsaufwand und da ich überwiegend Touren fahre, ist eine normale Kurbel für mich zweckdienlicher, auf die 3cm Bodenfreiheit mehr kann ich verzichten, schalten im Stand brauch ich auch nicht. 
Der Gewichtsverlust am Bike, die bessere Beschleunigung und die geringeren Folgekosten sind für mich ein größerer Gewinn.  

Zumal die neuen Teile durch den Verkauf der HS komplett finanziert wurden


----------



## Barney_1 (3. März 2012)

@ Mithras

Kann  es sein das du die untere abgerundete Beilegscheibe am hinteren Bremssattel unten falschrum montiert hast oder soll das so sein ?
Normalerweise greifen die zwei Scheiben doch mit den Rundungen ineinander um sie besser ausrichten zu können.
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (3. März 2012)

Hi Barney,

Danke für den Hinweis, schaut wirklich so aus als wäre die falsch herum, nein das soll so nicht sein. Werde das mal überprüfen.


----------



## christophersch (3. März 2012)

so, Bike ist da und fertig aufgebaut. Einige Teile werden noch getauscht, aber auch jetzt ist es allererste Sahne und mit ca. 15,8 recht leicht... Getauscht wird noch: Kurbel -> XT, Sattelklemme einfach, Backplate der Kefü oder ganz anderes Model, Bremsen -> The One, Schläuche Latex, Spank Spike Pedale und Muddy Mary 2.35er Satz.





Fahrbericht, Actionfotos und Video folgt...


----------



## Loods (3. März 2012)

15,8kg?!!!
Meine Herren, mein normales Torque is da ja schwerer.
Nicht, dass ich das auf Leichtbau getrimmt hab, aber trotzdem schon ein sehr gutes Gewicht fuer so ein massives Bike.
Sehr schönes Ding, will ich haben!


----------



## mok2905 (3. März 2012)

Ich frag mich nur immer was diese gelben Laufräder sollen, die sind einfach sowas von hässlich.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2012)

Hey Mithras, was fürn Wartungsaufwand? Bin ich falsch informiert? Dachte immer Wartungsaufwand bei der Hammerschmidt wäre gleich Null!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. März 2012)

@Christopher: Richtig gutes Rad! Besonders die gelben Laufräder


----------



## christophersch (3. März 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Christopher: Richtig gutes Rad! Besonders die gelben Laufräder



Danke! die Laufräder sind neben der Gabel, dem Dämpfer und der Schaltung eigentlich das beste an dem Rad.

Edit. mist, hab den Trackflip vergessen


----------



## Xah88 (3. März 2012)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur immer was diese gelben Laufräder sollen, die sind einfach sowas von hässlich.



Nö, die sind geil !

Mein Dropzone nimmt jetzt auch Formen an







Die Bremsleitung die auf dem Bild noch ungeführt ist, ist jetzt endlich dank Wippendemontage an Ort und Stelle. Fehlen nur noch Schaltwerk (x9-midcage, aber es werden momentan wenig günstig angeboten) und die Laufräder von German Lightness (chrome Supra D´s mit blauen Hope Naben & Nippeln, in 2-3 Wochen). 
Als Schühchen kommen dann noch die Kaisers, die unten stehen 

Bin schon sooooo gespannt, wie es fertig aussieht


----------



## Mundial (3. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hey Mithras, was fürn Wartungsaufwand? Bin ich falsch informiert? Dachte immer Wartungsaufwand bei der Hammerschmidt wäre gleich Null!



Das ist eine Mär !

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=18&supportcenter_articles_id=231&page=2

http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/truvativ/dealers/HammerSchmidt-Tech-Manual-German.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (4. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ist Größe M, wiegt so wie auf dem Bild inkl. Pedale 15,1KG.
> 
> HS is weg weil Gewicht, Wartungsaufwand und da ich überwiegend Touren fahre, ist eine normale Kurbel für mich zweckdienlicher, auf die 3cm Bodenfreiheit mehr kann ich verzichten, schalten im Stand brauch ich auch nicht.
> Der Gewichtsverlust am Bike, die bessere Beschleunigung und die geringeren Folgekosten sind für mich ein größerer Gewinn.
> ...







Dieses wiegt 15,08 kg inkl hammerschmidt und reverb!
Also fällt für mich das gewichtsargument flach!


----------



## Mithras (4. März 2012)

Um die Ratlosigkeit Einiger um meine Entscheidung die HS aus dem Torque zu schmeiÃen etwas zu erlÃ¤utern:


Ein Alpinist wÃ¤re fÃ¼r meinen Einsatzberich mit Sicherheit das bessere Bike gewesen. (Ãberwiegend Touren, grobes GelÃ¤nde ggf. n bissel in den Alpen und Bikeparkbesuche) Hat aber leider nur fÃ¼r ein Trailflow gereicht. 

Prinzipiell dachte ich mir, ich baue mir ein Touren Torque alÃ  ES oder Alpinist mit Bikeparkoption auf Basis eines Trailflow. 

DafÃ¼r hab ich meine Dreckschleuder als Outletbike auch fÃ¼r nen echt guten Preis bekommen!  Und bin mit all meinen Umbauten und der noch nicht auf dem Foto zu sehenden KS Dropzone immernoch gÃ¼nstiger als bei nem Alpinist.
Hab sogar noch den Sun ringe LRS mit Scheiben, Reifen und Kassette in der Werkstatt hÃ¤ngen als reinen Park-LRS. FÃ¼r ne dicke (etwas schwerere) Bremse hats auch noch gereicht.

Bin die Kiste heut mit althergebrachter 3-Fach Kurbel gefahren und sehr zufrieden. 

Also in der Summe wird die Kiste dank Code Bremse und gÃ¼nstigem Crossline Touren LRS mit KS und allem drum und dran optimistische um die 15,3KG - 15,4KG auf die Waage bringen. 
Das is sag ich mal fÃ¼r ein Touren-light Freerider ohne high end Parts kein schlechter Wert.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass das 2011 er Trailflow mit Pedalen und VariostÃ¼tze wohl um die 16,2KG bei RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M bringt und noch keine Code montiert hat.

Und der Wartungsaufwand .. naja .. es reicht mir schon, dass Toxoholics meine 36iger Float und am liebsten meinen DHX Air zum Service haben will, wenn ich darauf Garantieanspruch haben mÃ¶chte.

Die HS kann ich auch nur zur HÃ¤lfte selber warten, aber um das Planetengetriebe zu fetten mÃ¼sst ich se einschicken, oder 200â¬ fÃ¼r ein Werkzeug ausgeben, oder Industriemechaniker sein um mir das Teil selbst zu bauen. (Argument Folgekosten)

Darauf habe ich schlichtweg keinen Bock! An ner 2-Fach Kurbel kann ich alles selber machen, egal ob Lager, KettenblÃ¤tter was auch immer .

Der Wirkungsgrad ist besser, draufgezahlt habe ich dank Verkauf der HS auch nicht, die Gewichtsersparnis ist auch toll und fÃ¼r meinen Einsatzzweck allemal ausreichend, das bissel Bodenfreiheit und Schalten im Stand tss.. Mein Fahrskill ist wohl noch nicht weit genug entwickelt, damit ich das zu schÃ¤tzen weis.

Wie gesagt, das Torque is so wie es jetzt ist fÃ¼r meine Zwecke fast Top, die KS kommt noch und die Kurbel wird noch gezweifacht und fertsch! 

Superenduro / Light Freerider Tourenbike ... fÃ¼r mich ein Bike fÃ¼r Alles!

soo!


----------



## xander_v (4. März 2012)

@nippes80
wasn das fürn sattel an deinem torque?


----------



## sundawn77 (4. März 2012)

Edit


----------



## tigerenteyo (4. März 2012)

Wenn man sich in der Galerie mal umschaut könnte man meinen, dass Canyon nur noch Torques verkauft.


----------



## Nippes80 (4. März 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> @nippes80
> wasn das fürn sattel an deinem torque?



Ist ein etwas runtergerockter Selle Italia SLR XP!





So gestern habe habe ich das Torque das erste mal auf seine Tourantauglichkeit getestet (ca.18km mit 500hm steilster Anstieg etwas über 14%. Alles dabei Waldahutobahn, matschiger Trail und Asphalt), und bin begeistert!!!

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich vorher fast ausschließlich Bergab unterwegs war (rauf mim Lift) ausser regelmäßig längere Eisdielen Runden in Köln und das mit einem N Helius ST 

Das Baik ist sehr antriebsneutral und lässt sich auch sehr gut den Berg hoch treten, musste zwar bei einem längeren Anstieg doch absteigen...lag aber an dem typischen Anfänger Fehler "das mann so schnell wie möglich hoch möchte" und meiner fehlenden Kondition

Bergab-->Hammer

Sonst echt Top, war auf der Suche nach einem Fahrrad mit dem ich mit meinen Jungs immernoch Bergab Spass haben kann aber auch mit meinen Nachbarn (10 Jahre älter als ich und ganz locker bei dem besagten verkackten Anstieg an mir vorbei pedaliert) ausgedehnte Touren 20-50km hier bei uns im Bergischen ohne Probleme schaffe.

Die HS ist ein echter Gewinn, bei hoch/runter Trails einfach immer zwischen 1:1- und Overdrive- Modus wechseln und es geht immer zügig vorwärts. Ich finde die Reibverluste im OD-Modus kaum spürbar, zudem benutze ich den OD-Modus auch eher in der Ebene oder Bergab. Zur Wartung kann ich noch nichts sagen, traue ich mir aber selber zu.

Ich werde noch die Bremse tauschen-->Formula The One 2012 und CB Mallet (beides schon im Keller) probier ich auch mal aus, finde die Dinger einfach super. Komme dann in der Touren Konfig unter 15kg und in der Park Konfig auf 15,6kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (4. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> [...]
> Die HS kann ich auch nur zur Hälfte selber warten, aber um das Planetengetriebe zu fetten müsst ich se einschicken, oder 200 für ein Werkzeug ausgeben, oder Industriemechaniker sein um mir das Teil selbst zu bauen. (Argument Folgekosten)
> [...]



für 50 EURO gibts ein brauchbares Werkzeug bei Reset und die Wartung ist noicht sehr aufwändig, muss halt regelmäßig gemacht werden


----------



## Mithras (4. März 2012)

Danke für die Info, hab die Werkzeuge nur für um die 200gesehen. Naja eh to late, die HS läuft mittlereile an nem Nicolai in Köln  ..


----------



## Kizou (4. März 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Ist ein etwas runtergerockter Selle Italia SLR XP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist die Gabel ausgefahren ?
Hast du Interesse am Tausch , Crossmaxx gegen dt Swiss 1750 ?


----------



## Nippes80 (4. März 2012)

Kizou schrieb:


> Ist die Gabel ausgefahren ?
> Hast du Interesse am Tausch , Crossmaxx gegen dt Swiss 1750 ?



Nicht verwechseln ist ein 2012er Trailflow mit Fox Float und den Crossmax SX musste ich auch unbedingt haben weil die Optik soooo Porno ist

@ Jogi danke für den Tip mit dem HS Werkzeug..."Klick" bestellt


----------



## Kizou (4. März 2012)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Nicht verwechseln ist ein 2012er Trailflow mit Fox Float und den Crossmax SX musste ich auch unbedingt haben weil die Optik soooo Porno ist
> 
> @ Jogi danke für den Tip mit dem HS Werkzeug..."Klick" bestellt



O.k., Sorry! Dachte, es wär'n Alpinist.
Porno stimmt, deswegen hätte ich die Laufräder gerne am Vertride.
Sieht geil aus !


----------



## gehirnfrost (4. März 2012)

gehirnfrost schrieb:


> könnte mir wer erklären wie und womit ihr eure räder ge"cleant" habt - also so eine anleitung für Neulinge. und erklären warum nur das abgeht was ihr wegbekommen wollt? Wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen... Find eure Räder die ihr auf den letzten Seiten gezeigt habt echt hammer schön! und da ich bald ein xc 8.0 geliefert bekomm würd ich da auch gern ein bisschen von dem vielen weiß wegbekommen. Vielen Dank im Voraus!!





ssiemund schrieb:


> wieso, mit dem Weiß sieht's doch erst richtig gut aus  also ich finde schwarze Felgen langweilig aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten
> Stephan




noch ist natürlich nichts entschieden... und ich ich hatte es ja noch nicht mal in real-life in meinen händen!  
ich wollt mich mal vor ab schlau machen, da das weiß am rahmen mein einziges klitzte kleines Fragezeichen vor dem kauf war... aber es scheint eh so als will mir niemand auskunft geben... :-/

danke jedenfalls für dein schönes foto!!


----------



## xander_v (4. März 2012)

Auf den letzten 5-10 seiten wurde es zick mal besprochen einfach mal die suche benutzen.
bei einigen klappt es mit aceton bei mir ging es mit nitroverdünet.


----------



## jaamaa (4. März 2012)

gehirnfrost schrieb:


> aber es scheint eh so als will mir niemand auskunft geben... :-/



Na gut, aber nur weil du es bist .
Aceton hatte ich mal gelesen, aber  , Verdünnung ging nicht, Nitroverdünnung auch nicht... bestens erwies sich jedoch der Nagellackentferner aus dem Badezimmerschrank meiner Liebsten. Frauen wissen halt was gut ist.  Und das Beste daran ist, man kann im Haus cleanen, Sie macht es ja auch


----------



## ssiemund (4. März 2012)

gehirnfrost schrieb:


> ...danke jedenfalls für dein schönes foto!!


bitte gern geschen, und ach ja ist ein Traum das Bike 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## goolem (5. März 2012)

Hier ein erstes Bild meines FRX. Da Canyon kein Bike mit passender Ausstattung abbietet, hab ich mir das Playzone geholt und ein bisschen rumgebastelt.
Es wird noch einen Vivid Air geben und einen leichten Laufradsatz.
So möchte ich auf 15.5kg für die Tour und 16,5kg für den Park kommen.
Dann sind dem Bike keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (5. März 2012)

Dann nimm aber schwarze felgen.
Würde ihm besser stehen als silberne 
Vivid air ist ein geiler dämpfer.
Bin ich auch mal gefahren.
Würde jetzt aber gerne (wenn nen air dämpfer) den BOS Void ausprobieren.
Ist aber noch nicht auf dem markt.


----------



## gehirnfrost (5. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Na gut, aber nur weil du es bist .
> Aceton hatte ich mal gelesen, aber  , Verdünnung ging nicht, Nitroverdünnung auch nicht... bestens erwies sich jedoch der Nagellackentferner aus dem Badezimmerschrank meiner Liebsten. Frauen wissen halt was gut ist.  Und das Beste daran ist, man kann im Haus cleanen, Sie macht es ja auch



sehr zuvorkommend!!  danke für die erklärenden worte!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> so, Bike ist da und fertig aufgebaut. Einige Teile werden noch getauscht, aber auch jetzt ist es allererste Sahne und mit ca. 15,8 recht leicht... Getauscht wird noch: Kurbel -> XT, Sattelklemme einfach, Backplate der Kefü oder ganz anderes Model, Bremsen -> The One, Schläuche Latex, Spank Spike Pedale und Muddy Mary 2.35er Satz.


Absoluter Hammer! Das Gewicht ist auch klasse. KeFü in schwarz, dann ist es (bis auf die 40) optisch perfekt


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. März 2012)

Hier ist mein 2010er Nerve XC und das Strive von sirios.
Möchte es auch noch cleanen und ich stehe noch vor eine grossen Entscheidung:
Vorne u. hinten: Maxxis Ardent 
Vorne: Fat Albert hinten: Nobby Nic
Vorne und hinten: Hans Dampf


----------



## sirios (5. März 2012)

das Strive kommt mir ja nun doch irgendwie bekannt vor  !


----------



## Deleted 169926 (5. März 2012)

die Pedalen sind ja mal ganz schön häßlich


----------



## FlyingLizard (5. März 2012)

die würden evtl zu deiner Trinkflasche pasen. 
Gemeinsamkeit hätten sie ja


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. März 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> die Pedalen sind ja mal ganz schön häßlich


 
Es heißt die Pedale ohne N...OHNE EEEEENN!! Her Gott...

Beste Grüße...sorry aber das musste sein...nein ich bin kein Deutschlehrer...


----------



## verano (5. März 2012)

ich glaube her wird mit 2r geschrieben ;-) 

... und die pedale sehen am xc tatsächlich nich so doll aus. 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (5. März 2012)

Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden. 
Ich habe mit denen auf jeden Fall wesentlich mehr Halt und fühle mich sicherer als mit  Klickpedale(n) die vorher drauf waren.


----------



## 18Max95 (5. März 2012)

Ich hab die 5050 auch an meinem AM, sehen geil aus und haben mega Grip


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. März 2012)

verano schrieb:


> ich glaube her wird mit 2r geschrieben ;-)
> 
> ... und die pedale sehen am xc tatsächlich nich so doll aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


 

Das sollte heißen..."her mit dem Rechtschreibgott"! Im Übereifer des Unbegreiflichen war dazu keine Zeit...

Aber wo Du recht hast...haste Recht...häßlich sind diese Rohaluklumpen schon...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Deleted 169926 (5. März 2012)

LOL Ihr seit schon Kunden.....

Kollege hat sich die Pedalen hier gekauft
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=60114
sind zwar aus Plaste aber der fährt se am DH und Enduro, also halten tun se. 
Leicht
halten
günstig
sehen besser/gut aus


----------



## Mithras (5. März 2012)

haben aber nen mäßigen Grip weil die Achse "hochsteht", deswegen hab ich auf NC17 Sudpin III Pro umgesattelt


----------



## sirios (5. März 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> LOL Ihr seit schon Kunden.....
> 
> Kollege hat sich die Pedalen hier gekauft
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Mobile/MobileModels.aspx?ModelID=60114
> ...



Ich fahr die Electrons am Strive und kann mich nicht über den Grip beschweren. Die Achse stört auch nicht. Und wenn doch kann man im Baumarkt für 2  nen Satz längere Schrauben kaufen . Für mich sind die Pedale absolut perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ich stehe noch vor eine grossen Entscheidung:
> Vorne u. hinten: Maxxis Ardent
> Vorne: Fat Albert hinten: Nobby Nic
> Vorne und hinten: Hans Dampf


Vorne Fat Albert, hinten Hans Dampf!


----------



## canyoneugen (6. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vorne Fat Albert, hinten Hans Dampf!



 die gleiche Kombi fahre ich auch seit ein paar Tagen, passt sehr gut!


----------



## swoosh999 (6. März 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hier ist mein 2010er Nerve XC und das Strive von sirios.
> Möchte es auch noch cleanen und ich stehe noch vor eine grossen Entscheidung:
> Vorne u. hinten: Maxxis Ardent
> Vorne: Fat Albert hinten: Nobby Nic
> Vorne und hinten: Hans Dampf



vorne/hinten: baron 2.3 !


----------



## FlyingLizard (6. März 2012)

meine RacingRalph haben zur Zeit 2,25. Mit dem komm ich auch recht gut vorran. Nur im Gelände hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Grip.

Der Hansi hat ja 2,35. Was habt ihr vorne für ne Grösse beim Albert? 

Werde ich damit überhaupt noch auf dem asphalt vorwärts kommen?


----------



## canyoneugen (6. März 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> meine RacingRalph haben zur Zeit 2,25. Mit dem komm ich auch recht gut vorran. Nur im Gelände hätte ich gerne etwas mehr Grip.
> 
> Der Hansi hat ja 2,35. Was habt ihr vorne für ne Grösse beim Albert?
> 
> Werde ich damit überhaupt noch auf dem asphalt vorwärts kommen?


 
2.40, sind nur 1 - 2mm unterschied.
Auf Asphalt musste absteigen und schieben


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. März 2012)

Und warum willst du von nem cc reifen gleich auf nenn Enduro Reifen? Mach dir dich den NobbyNic oder Maxxis Ardent drauf. Meine gute hat hinten den Ralf und vorn NN. Der Bremsgripp ist schon um einiges besser als beim Racing Ralph. 

Und den Fat Albert gibt es glaube auch als 2,25 ;-)


----------



## sundawn77 (6. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vorne Fat Albert, hinten Hans Dampf!



warum willst Du hinten mehr Grip und Rollwiderstand als vorne?


----------



## 21XC12 (6. März 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hier ist mein 2010er Nerve XC und das Strive von sirios.
> Möchte es auch noch cleanen und ich stehe noch vor eine grossen Entscheidung:
> Vorne u. hinten: Maxxis Ardent
> Vorne: Fat Albert hinten: Nobby Nic
> Vorne und hinten: Hans Dampf



Hinten würde ich dir zu einem Reifen mit weniger Rollwiderstand raten. Hinten der Fat Albert Rear und vorne Hans Dampf wär eine gute Kombo! 
Muss mal mit euch mitfahren! Komme aus Dillingen!


----------



## 21XC12 (6. März 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> warum willst Du hinten mehr Grip und Rollwiderstand als vorne?


Yo! Dem stimme ich zu!


----------



## Wobbi (6. März 2012)

mk2/xk...oder... mk2/mk2...(alles 2.4/bcc) auch wenn´s nicht in seiner auswahl stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (6. März 2012)

Oh mann! 
So langsam blick ich gar neme durch mit den Reifen 
bin ja wie gesagt ganz zu frieden mit dem Ralph wollte nur im Gelände etwas mehr Grip.  

Dillingen is ja gar nit weit weg  
Klar, machen wir mal was ab, dann fahren wa ne Runde.
hast du die Kombo so drauf?


----------



## Schiltrac (6. März 2012)

also für ein XC würde ich hinten etwas leicht rollendes ala Ralph oder RaceKing behalten.
Vorne wär z.B: der High Roller XC sehr gut. hab ihn in 2.1 an meinem XC. Funktioniert sehr gut wenns nicht gerade eine 10cm Laubschicht am Boden hat.  Auch bei sehr feuchtem Boden finde ich ihn noch gut. Einfach wenns schlammig wird ist fertig.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. März 2012)

2,4 bekommst du gar nicht in den Rahmen... Klasse Tipps hier :-/ 

2,25 ist auch die maximale breite die du auf den Felgen fahren darfst.

Kauf die den NobbyNic als faltversion und werde glücklich


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2012)

So, da das hier ja eine Galerie ist 
Updates: 
-Rockerarm in Blau
-Hintere Lagerabdeckkappen in Blau

Vielen Dank nochmal an "der-Tick.de"


----------



## Schiltrac (6. März 2012)

gefällt mir bis auf die weissen Parts und Vorbau sehr gut!

Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze?


----------



## sundawn77 (6. März 2012)

@hardtail94

Chainreactioncycles hat die Saint Kurbel grade im Angebot


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2012)

@Schiltrac: Bremsen bleiben, Kurbel wird bei Gelegenheit bzw. Defekt getauscht.
Was hsat du am Vorbau auszusetzen?

sattelstÃ¼tze ist die sereinmÃ¤Ãige vom 2011er rockzone.
Frag mich nicht welche, irgendeine von Easton 

@sundawn77: Vielen Dank, werd mich gleich mal umschauen
Edit: ne, is mir alles zu teuer, Ã¼ber 100â¬ geh ich nicht.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. März 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> 2,4 bekommst du gar nicht in den Rahmen... Klasse Tipps hier :-/
> 
> 2,25 ist auch die maximale breite die du auf den Felgen fahren darfst.
> 
> Kauf die den NobbyNic als faltversion und werde glücklich



Nobby Nic fährt er doch! Mein Rat war hinten Fat Albert rear 2,25 und vorne den Muddy Mary 2,35. Ich denke vorne an der Gabel passt 2,35. Die Freigabe für die Felge steht auf der Felge. Wenn 2,35 nicht geht dann eben vorne auch ein Fat Albert front 2,25. Fat Albert hat definitv mehr Grip wie der NN.


----------



## Wobbi (6. März 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> 2,4 bekommst du gar nicht in den Rahmen... Klasse Tipps hier :-/
> 
> 2,25 ist auch die maximale breite die du auf den Felgen fahren darfst.



du hast sicherlich schonmal einen 2.4er conti mit einem 2.25er schwalbe in der breite verglichen, oder? ist dir da vielleicht eine kleinigkeit aufgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (6. März 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> @Schiltrac: Bremsen bleiben, Kurbel wird bei Gelegenheit bzw. Defekt getauscht.
> Was hsat du am Vorbau auszusetzen?
> 
> sattelstütze ist die sereinmäßige vom 2011er rockzone.
> ...


 

der sieht so klobig aus. Ein DM würde m.M.n. optisch besser passen.


----------



## nismo2002 (7. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Nobby Nic fährt er doch! Mein Rat war hinten Fat Albert rear 2,25 und vorne den Muddy Mary 2,35. Ich denke vorne an der Gabel passt 2,35. Die Freigabe für die Felge steht auf der Felge. Wenn 2,35 nicht geht dann eben vorne auch ein Fat Albert front 2,25. Fat Albert hat definitv mehr Grip wie der NN.



Ich dachte hier geht es um ein XC Rad 

Auf meinem XC bin ich mit dem NN 2.25 (v+h) bisher auch im Gelände sehr gut zurecht gekommen.
Auf dem AM fuhr ich die FA in 2.4 (v+h), würde ich aber wegen dem Rollwiderstand nicht auf einem XC fahren wollen. 
Aufgrund Mallorca-Erfahrung mit FA 2.25 (v) und NN 2.25 (h) würde ich zu dieser Kombination raten (damit geht schon sehr sehr viel!!) - als Alternative noch NN 2.4 (v) und NN 2.25 (h).
Mehr brauchts mMn nicht auf einem XC.

Aber da ja hier eine Galerie ist noch schnell ein Bild:


----------



## sundawn77 (7. März 2012)

Auf nem XC würde ich vorne nen Nobby Nic und hinten nen Rocket Ron fahren.


----------



## swoosh999 (7. März 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> du hast sicherlich schonmal einen 2.4er conti mit einem 2.25er schwalbe in der breite verglichen, oder? ist dir da vielleicht eine kleinigkeit aufgefallen?



der conti ist breiter..oder war´s doch anders herum


----------



## canyoneugen (7. März 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> warum willst Du hinten mehr Grip und Rollwiderstand als vorne?


 
Wenn der HD hinten in PaceStar gefahren wird, was auch sinnvoll ist, trifft das sicher nicht zu.


----------



## sundawn77 (7. März 2012)

Der Hans Dampf wurde für Enduristen entwickelt und wird Gripmässig eine Stufe höher eingestuft als der FA. Mischung hin oder her. HD schliesst die Lücke zwischen MM und FA. 
HD hinten und FA vorne macht für mich keinen Sinn, ist nicht logisch, sorry! Andersherum passt der Schuh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.brown (7. März 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> So, da das hier ja eine Galerie ist
> Updates:
> -Rockerarm in Blau
> -Hintere Lagerabdeckkappen in Blau
> [/URL]



Hast du Rockerarm und Lagerabdeckung einzeln bei Canyon geholt? Wenn ja, wie viel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## Hr.MTB.v.Dynamo (7. März 2012)

Oh eine Canyon Galerie, wie nett!

Hier meins:


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. März 2012)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Hast du Rockerarm und Lagerabdeckung einzeln bei Canyon geholt? Wenn ja, wie viel hast du bezahlt?



Hab mit einem getauscht, der die beiden Teile in schwarz wollte und sie in blau hatte


----------



## Hammy (7. März 2012)

zwar in schlechter Quali aber hier mein neues und erstes von Canyon ... fährt sich gut


----------



## BENDERR (7. März 2012)

29er? mach mal ein foto von der seite 
was is das fürn lenker? breite?


----------



## Hammy (7. März 2012)

jop 29er. 8.9

Bild kann ich später hochladen. Lenker (Ritchey WCS Flatbar 690) wie der Name schon sagt 690mm breit.


Bild von der Seite kann ich heut Abend hochladen.


----------



## kaptan (8. März 2012)

So hier mal die Bilder vom Bike mit gecleanten LRS und neuen Reifen


----------



## Schiltrac (8. März 2012)

Wow sehr schön!

Fährst mit den Reifen Tubeless?

Und einer ist doch verkehrt rum montiert. Absicht? Welcher?

mfg


----------



## kaptan (8. März 2012)

Vieln dank! Nein habe schläuche drin (Michelin Protek Max) und die Reifen sind Richtig Montiert  hatte sie erstmal falsch (Schrift-muster identisch auf beiden seiten) doch dann war die Laufrichtung vorne falsch (---> Rotation) Das gehört wohl so, sieht man am Profil auch


----------



## Monche (8. März 2012)

hat schonmal jemand probiert an seinem anodisiertem Rahmen den schriftzug zu entfernen? funktioniert das mit aceton ohne probleme? ich hab keine lust später irgendwelche flecken auf meinem Rahmen zu haben...

es geht um die schrift hinter dem Canyon schriftzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (8. März 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> Vieln dank! Nein habe schläuche drin (Michelin Protek Max) und die Reifen sind Richtig Montiert  hatte sie erstmal falsch (Schrift-muster identisch auf beiden seiten) doch dann war die Laufrichtung vorne falsch (---> Rotation) Das gehört wohl so, sieht man am Profil auch


 

ah ja am Profil sieht man es. Ich hab micht jetzt auch nur auf die Schrift bezogen 

Ich hab jetzt den Reifen auch montiert, bin aber damit noch keinen Meter zum fahren gekommen... Will noch auf TL umbauen, hab aber eben gehört dass der MK schwierig dicht zu kriegen ist und ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrung mit TL .


----------



## sundawn77 (9. März 2012)

@kaptan
Wunderschönes Canyon !!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. März 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Der Hans Dampf wurde für Enduristen entwickelt und wird Gripmässig eine Stufe höher eingestuft als der FA. Mischung hin oder her. HD schliesst die Lücke zwischen MM und FA.
> HD hinten und FA vorne macht für mich keinen Sinn, ist nicht logisch, sorry! Andersherum passt der Schuh...


Glaubst du auch alles, was in den Bikebravos steht?  Der Hans Dampf ist mit dem laufrichtungs*un*gebundenen Profil MEINEM Geschmack nach nicht allzu tauglich fürs Vorderrad, der Fat Albert Front dagegen schon und der macht da auch eine sehr gute Arbeit. Der Rollwiderstand sollte sich zw. HD und FA (so gut wie) gar nicht unterscheiden, das sieht man alleine schon, wenn man sich das Profil nur anschaut und das deckt sich auch mit den Angaben von Schwalbe. Auch in Sachen Grip sollten die sich kaum unterscheiden, mit den selben Gründen wie beim Rollwiderstand.
Je nach persönlicher Vorliebe in Sachen Kurvengrip und Verhalten im Grenzbereich am Vorderrad wäre auch HD vorne und FA Rear hinten entgegen der angegebenen Laufrichtung eine brauchbare Option.




Monche schrieb:


> hat schonmal jemand probiert an seinem anodisiertem Rahmen den schriftzug zu entfernen?


Neben der Frage nach der Rahmengröße und ob für Endurotouren das Strive oder das Torque das bessere Rad ist, dürfte das die meistgestellte Frage überhaupt im kompletten Canyon-Unterforum sein  Die SuFu sollte dazu Berge an Antworten liefern... (Kurzfassung: ja, es geht mit Aceton)


Kleiner Galerie-Bezug: das neue Vorderrad fürs Torque, Bilder am Bike gibts die Tage...



* + *

* + *

* = *


----------



## sundawn77 (9. März 2012)

@smubob

Was hat das mit Bike-Bravos zu tun??

Man kann sogar Infos vom Hersteller direkt bekommen, auch die sind im Internet vertreten ;-)

Hab mich noch nicht im Profillesen versucht. 
Lustig dass hier immer wieder User meinen schlauer zu sein als die Techniker/Ingeneure der Hersteller


----------



## jaamaa (9. März 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> es geht um die schrift hinter dem Canyon schriftzug



Finde ich nicht so störend. Ätzender ist da der runde Größenaufkleber am Sattelrohr . Den bekommst du aber auch ohne Aceton ab. Und... bitte mal putzen


----------



## knuspi (9. März 2012)

Nix putzen, das gehört so


----------



## gasok.ONE (9. März 2012)

@ HAMMY: endlich mal wieder ´ne schöne ht-feile... sehr nett!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (9. März 2012)

Ohne Decals auf den Felgen siehts besser aus! Vielleicht werde ich meine auch noch entfernen! Auf dem zweiten Bild kommt das Bike am besten rüber!


----------



## Blacksun (9. März 2012)

Neue Bremsen montiert und eine erste Ausfahrt nach langem Winterschlaf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (9. März 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal...  Oldie but goldie


----------



## Wobbi (9. März 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hab mich noch nicht im Profillesen versucht.
> Lustig dass hier immer wieder User meinen schlauer zu sein als die Techniker/Ingeneure der Hersteller



das hat nichts mit schlauer sein zu tun. der hans dampf ist (subjektiv) einzig ein marketing-gag um mehr umsatz zu schaufeln, da er ja neu, besser und sowieso toller ist. der fa ist am vr klar der bessere reifen (subjektiv).


----------



## tosix (9. März 2012)

Hier mein Bike, ein Grand Canyon Al 7.0 2012 
Entschuldigt bitte die schlechte Quali, hab nur schnell angehalten und mit dem iPhone n Pic gemacht^^


----------



## gasok.ONE (10. März 2012)

tosix schrieb:


> Hier mein Bike, ein Grand Canyon Al 7.0 2012
> Entschuldigt bitte die schlechte Quali, hab nur schnell angehalten und mit dem iPhone n Pic gemacht^^



das iPhone hat doch so ´ne gute kamera

ein bild von der schokoladenseite wäre schöner gewesen! ansonsten gutes preis-leistungs-verhältnis... viel spass damit


----------



## tosix (10. März 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> das iPhone hat doch so ´ne gute kamera
> 
> ein bild von der schokoladenseite wäre schöner gewesen! ansonsten gutes preis-leistungs-verhältnis... viel spass damit



Wenn ich das nächste mal unterwegs bin geb ich mir bisschen mehr Mühe^^
Hab nur schnell angehalten, Foto gemacht, weitergefahren und nicht geschaut wie es geworden ist.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hier ist mein 2010er Nerve XC und das Strive von sirios.
> Möchte es auch noch cleanen und ich stehe noch vor eine grossen Entscheidung:
> Vorne u. hinten: Maxxis Ardent
> Vorne: Fat Albert hinten: Nobby Nic
> Vorne und hinten: Hans Dampf




Ich fahre:

Vorne: Muddy Mary Trailstar 
Hinten: Nobby Nic Pacestar

Muss sagen, fährt sich hervorragend, man kommt auch gut voran und kann auch mal 50 km/h fahren ohne dass einem alles um die Ohren fliegt. 

Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (10. März 2012)

Ich hab mir heute 2x Maxxis Ardent 2,25 gekauft. Morgen werden sie draufgemacht und mal getestet. 

Trotzdem vielen dank für die Ratschläge.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Na dann Berichte mal morgen


----------



## Mithras (10. März 2012)

Die Kurbel ist nicht schön aber selten ..  .. Tourenmode beim Trailflow .. der Umwerfer wird noch etwas tiefer gelegt mit der passenden Adapterplatte .. der blaue Streifen kommt noch ab  ..


----------



## 21XC12 (10. März 2012)

Gefällt mir richtig gut die Kurbel mit dem RF Bashg. und der C.Guide. Leichter LRS und längerer Easton Vorbau. Ein rundum gelungenes Bike!


----------



## 21XC12 (10. März 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute 2x Maxxis Ardent 2,25 gekauft. Morgen werden sie draufgemacht und mal getestet.
> 
> Trotzdem vielen dank für die Ratschläge.



Wollte ich bei mir auch schon draufziehen. Müssten auf jeden Fall mehr Grip bieten als die NN.


----------



## xander_v (10. März 2012)

hier mal mein xt schaltwerk mit neuem carbonkäfig.














mit anderen rollen und alu schrauben mal eben 42gr. gespart und eindlich einen kurzen käfig!!!
ist zwar kein bike aber es ist schon angeschraubt, am torque


----------



## nismo2002 (10. März 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> hier mal mein xt schaltwerk mit neuem carbonkäfig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir sicher, ich würde den Gewichtunterschied an meinem Torque nicht spüren, aber wenigstens siehts ponös aus...


----------



## esprit70 (11. März 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> hier mal mein xt schaltwerk mit neuem carbonkäfig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich. 
Was passiert, wenn man mit dem Mal auf einen Stein aufsetzt!!! Hält das Ganze dann oder bricht es weg ...


----------



## fibbs (11. März 2012)

Gestern habe ich mit meinem neuen Nerve AM 9.0, welches seit Donnerstag in meinem Besitz ist die erste kleine Ausfahrt bestritten. Da ich bei der Hälfte der Tour meinen Sohn mit dem Puky dabei hatte, war der Trailanteil eher gering aber schön war's trotzdem.

















Die Federungsabstimmung wird auch immer besser. Nur mit dem Dämpfer bin ich noch unstimmig. Ich habe einfach keine Erfahrungswerte, wie viel so ein Hinterbau nachwippen sollte, wenn man z. B. auf glatter Strecke eine kleine Senke durchfährt. Bis jetzt erschrecke ich dabei jedes Mal. Im Dämpfer habe ich bei meinen geschmeidigen 90 kg + Rucksack + Klamotten so 260-270 psi drin und der Sag liegt, am Dämpfer gemessen so bei 11-13 mm wenn ich vorsichtig von der Seite auf und auf die andere Seite absteige. Wippen habe ich bisher nicht störend wahrgenommen (bin aber noch keinen Berg und erst recht keinen Wiegetritt gefahren), jedoch scheint Propedal nicht so viel Unterschied im Einfederverhalten auszumachen. Die Gabel habe ich inzwischen von 95 psi auf knapp 90 runter, jetzt spricht sie auch auf gröberen Feldwegen recht smooth an.

Desweiteren bescherte mir der Sattel ziemliche Schmerzen am Hinterteil. Ich hoffe der Körper gewöhnt sich noch daran.

Kann es kaum erwarten das erste Mal mit dem Bike in die Berge zu kommen.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. März 2012)

Bis auf den kackbraunen Aufkleber am Oberrohr ein echt superschönes Bike! Mach den Aufkleber runter und das siehts noch viel besser aus. Und 11 bis 13 mm ist noch ein sehr geringer SAG. Kannst du ruhig so lassen, wenn du gerne knüppelhart fährst! Aber 260 psi ist schon viel (18 bar). Ich würde sagen 20 bis 25 % vom Gesamtfederweg und du liegst richtig. Ich schätze du kannst ruhig noch Luft ablassen und dann passt das zum smoothen Ansprechverhalten der Gabel und erhöht die Lebensdauer des Dämpfers. Propedal braucht man kaum da die Kinematic wirklich klasse ist. Frag doch mal andere AM Piloten wieviel psi die aufm Dämpfer haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fibbs (11. März 2012)

Nope, das Braun bleibt genau da wo es ist. Es gefällt mir nämlich ausgesprochen gut. Wenn das Braun am Oberrohr nicht wäre, würde das Braun am Unterrohr ziemlich allein dastehen, was der Gesamt-Optik sicher nicht zuträglich wäre.

Bzgl. des Sag, da hast Du sicher Recht. Ich werde in adäquatem Gelände ein wenig herumexperimentieren bevor ich den 10ten "Wieviel Druck brauche ich im Dämpfer" Thread anfange, aber danke schonmal für Deine Einschätzung.


----------



## xander_v (11. März 2012)

wenn es nur die 40gr am schaltwerk wären würde ich es sicher auch nicht bemerken, aber die summe aller teile machts

da der käfig nun 3cm kürzer ist wird es schon recht schwierig damit einen stein zu treffen, aber ich denke wo der carbonkäfig bricht, ist der aus alu auch krumm und schaltet nichtmehr richtig.
in den park nehme ich als ersatz natürlich immer den original aus alu mit.

leider gibt es von shimano ja sonst kein schaltwerk mit extra kurzem käfig und sich was aus carbon fräsen zu lassen ist einfacher als alu.

das saint ist leider nicht 10fach kompatibel, der trigger sollte aber auf jedenfall ein 10fach xt sein damit ich ihn via i-spec am bremshebel montieren kann.
da blieb nur der eigenbau übrig.


----------



## canyoneugen (11. März 2012)

fibbs schrieb:


> Nope, das Braun bleibt genau da wo es ist. Es gefällt mir nämlich ausgesprochen gut. Wenn das Braun am Oberrohr nicht wäre, würde das Braun am Unterrohr ziemlich allein dastehen, was der Gesamt-Optik sicher nicht zuträglich wäre.



Recht hast Du  Das Bike sieht super aus, so wie es ist.

Wegen der Fahrwerkseinstellung schau mal hier rein: 
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/category.html?supportcenter_categories_id=22

Canyon bietet hier einen sehr guten Service wie ich finde.


----------



## fibbs (11. März 2012)

Das Braun ist übrigens lackiert und nicht als Aufkleber draufgebabbt. Das bedeutet, dass selbst wenn man wollte das Entfernen wohl schwierig würde. Wie gesagt, für mich sowieso keine Option. Wenn das Radl mir nicht so gefallen hätte wie es ist, hätte ich keine 3k Euro dafür ausgegeben.

Danke für den Link bezüglich Federwegsabstimmung. Ohne diesen jetzt gelesen zu haben glaube ich aber, dass die 11-12 mm am Dämpfer gar nicht so schlecht sind als Sag, denn das steht auch in der Anleitung zum Dämpfer. Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe, hat der insgesamt einen Hub von 44mm was bedeutet dass der Sag bei All Mountain Fahrweise bei 11 liegen sollte.

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...vice_intervals.htm#Rear_Shox_Service_Interval


Christian


----------



## xXJojoXx (11. März 2012)

Endlich mal ein AM in DER Farbe überhaupt !  Gute Wahl !


----------



## jaamaa (11. März 2012)

@fibbs
Der Dämpfer müsste bei einer 190er Einbaulänge 50,8mm Hub haben. Ich hab damals beim AM 48mm gemessen. Und ich habe mal ein bisl gekramt und noch das hier  *'Nerve AM 2009 Fahrwerk Setup'  * gefunden. Evtl hilft es dir beim Einstellen weiter..


----------



## johnny blaze (11. März 2012)

die neue dslr mit nem kleinen shooting ausprobiert


----------



## Mithras (11. März 2012)

kommt gut !


----------



## Kizou (11. März 2012)

Megabild !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyoneugen (11. März 2012)

[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Neue Gabel 
Kann die Mühle eigentlich schon Custom Bike nennen.
Bis auf Kurbel und Schaltwerk ist nichts mehr original.


----------



## ssiemund (11. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... Und 11 bis 13 mm ist noch ein sehr geringer SAG. ... Ich würde sagen 20 bis 25 % vom Gesamtfederweg und du liegst richtig....


13mm entsprechen bei dem Dämpfer etwa 25%  genauer ist es natürlich über den Gesamtfederweg zu messen.
@ fibbs
Christian, Gratulation zu dem wunderschönen Bike. Ich bin sicher du wirst deine Freude damit haben
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. März 2012)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> die neue dslr mit nem kleinen shooting ausprobiert


gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber geb´ mal auskunft, über brennweite, blende, verschlußzeit und camera. die hohe iso, >800, gibt ´n echt geilen körnungseffekt. lediglich das bike hätte man besser positionieren können...


----------



## johnny blaze (11. März 2012)

Belichtung 1/30s
Blende 3.5
ISO 1000
Brennweite 18mm

danach noch ein wenig Kontraste, Graduationskurve usw. in lightroom angepasst.

danke für die Komplimente


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. März 2012)

@ Johnny:  einfach der Hammer! 

Hier meins mit den neuen Gummis in den Niagarfällen: 





Heute wurden sie über Stock und Stein gejackt und auf jedem Belag greifen sie wie es sein soll. Ab sofort gibts nur noch Maxxis
Vorne habe ich eben noch die Gabel gecleant, aber den Schriftzug bekomme ich nichtmal mit Aceton weg.


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. März 2012)

> Belichtung 1/30s
> Blende 3.5
> ISO 1000




Wie stockdunkel wars denn in dem Parkhaus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (12. März 2012)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Wie stockdunkel wars denn in dem Parkhaus?!



sind doch ganz normale werte


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bis auf den kackbraunen Aufkleber am Oberrohr ein echt superschönes Bike!


 

Auch mit dem kackbraunen Aufkleber aufm Oberrohr ein schönes Bike. Das einzige, was mich immer furchtbar stört...ich werde mich daran nie gewöhnen, ist dieser Laptop am Lenker.

Man kann sich im Leben nie so bös' verfahren, dass ich mir so ein Ding, dass nebenbei bei jedem kleineren Abgang gefährdet ist, auf den Lenker schrauben würde...

Beste Grüße


----------



## dia-mandt (12. März 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> sind doch ganz normale werte



Eben. Da kann er bei iso 1000 und f3,5 novh froh sein ne 1/30s gehabt zu haben.
Mit welcher Cam?
Da du 18mm genommen hast gehe ich von einem Kit-objektiv aus, also wird es ne crop-cam sein aber welche?
Canon 600d?


----------



## BENDERR (12. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Auch mit dem kackbraunen Aufkleber aufm Oberrohr ein schönes Bike. Das einzige, was mich immer furchtbar stört...ich werde mich daran nie gewöhnen, ist dieser Laptop am Lenker.
> 
> Man kann sich im Leben nie so bös' verfahren, dass ich mir so ein Ding, dass nebenbei bei jedem kleineren Abgang gefährdet ist, auf den Lenker schrauben würde...
> 
> Beste Grüße





den weg beim mountainbiken findet man eh durch trial (trail!) and error


----------



## fibbs (12. März 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Auch mit dem kackbraunen Aufkleber aufm Oberrohr ein schönes Bike. Das einzige, was mich immer furchtbar stört...ich werde mich daran nie gewöhnen, ist dieser Laptop am Lenker.
> 
> Man kann sich im Leben nie so bös' verfahren, dass ich mir so ein Ding, dass nebenbei bei jedem kleineren Abgang gefährdet ist, auf den Lenker schrauben würde...
> 
> Beste Grüße



Ich verstehe ja, dass sich ein GPS mit der Stylepolizei nicht verträgt, aber wenn man einmal mit sowas gefahren ist, will man nicht mehr ohne. Zumindest ich will nicht mehr ohne. Das klumpige Aussehen ist übrigens ein Resultat der sehr robusten Bauweise des GPS, so dass ich mir keine Sorgen mache dass dieses bei einem Abgang in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden könnte. Da gibt es Teile am Bike, die sicherlich empfindlicher sind bei direktem Feindkontakt.

Ich werde sogar noch etwas - styletechnisch total verwerfliches - tun: ich werde eine Klingel montieren.

Und eins noch: das Orange am GPS passt eigentlich ganz gut zum Orange am Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Pedale und Schaltwerk. Soo schlimm ist es also gar nicht, und einen Tacho spar ich mir dadurch auch noch.


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. März 2012)

fibbs schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja, dass sich ein GPS mit der Stylepolizei nicht verträgt, aber wenn man einmal mit sowas gefahren ist, will man nicht mehr ohne. Zumindest ich will nicht mehr ohne. Das klumpige Aussehen ist übrigens ein Resultat der sehr robusten Bauweise des GPS, so dass ich mir keine Sorgen mache dass dieses bei einem Abgang in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden könnte. Da gibt es Teile am Bike, die sicherlich empfindlicher sind bei direktem Feindkontakt.


 
Hallo Fibbs,

Kein GPS..auch keins aus Tresorstahl...hält einen satten Abflug auf den Lenker aus.

eine Oberrohrmontage (gibts dafür ein Halter?) direkt am Steuerrohr ist da die sicherere Methode und es bleibt die Ablesbarkeit...

Die Klingel kannste ja an den Lenker machen...dann reißts das Ding wenigsten weg bei Feindkontakt! 

beste Grüße


----------



## Sera (12. März 2012)

Hab meins auf dem Vorbau montiert. Sieht schlichter aus, lässt sich sehr gut ablesen und ist geschützter. Und ich möchte es auch nicht mehr missen!


----------



## Jobi (12. März 2012)

So, so viel geschrieben über das Teil, da musste ich das Pic einfach nochmal zitieren. Gefällt mir übrigens nicht nur von der Optik her, find die Ausstattung auch voll stimmig.
Wenn ich mich mal von meinem Torque trennen sollte, dann wird's genau das Teil werden!

Saugute Wahl!!!

Rockt on  Jobi!


fibbs schrieb:


>


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. März 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Hab meins auf dem Vorbau montiert. Sieht schlichter aus, lässt sich sehr gut ablesen und ist geschützter. Und ich möchte es auch nicht mehr missen!




Wer hat denn gesagt, dass ihr alle die Hosen runter lassen sollt?

so ein Ding würd ich nie und wenn nur nachts ans bike schrauben...


----------



## kaptan (12. März 2012)

+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muchomamba (13. März 2012)

.


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. März 2012)

dazu fehlt noch die passende Unterbodenbeleuchtung.


----------



## fibbs (13. März 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Hab meins auf dem Vorbau montiert. Sieht schlichter aus, lässt sich sehr gut ablesen und ist geschützter. Und ich möchte es auch nicht mehr missen!



Das hatte ich bei meiner alten "fast nicht gefederten" XC-Feile auch so. Dort hatte ich aber auch genug Platz auf dem 160er Vorbau. Auf dem AM wäre es mit dem Original-Radlhalter von Garmin nicht gegangen, da hätte ich Klötzchen unterlegen müssen oder so. Das war dann auch mir zu hässlich.


----------



## glenrider (13. März 2012)

Mein persönliches Sahnestück. Ein Nerve XC 7.0. Letzte Woche Mittwoch bestellt, heute in Glasgow angekommen. 

Das Forum hat viele meiner Fragen beantwortet und mich letztendlich zu diesen Allround-Bike geführt. Vielen Dank Leute! 

Jetzt können die Highlands kommen


----------



## verano (14. März 2012)

mein am7. 
lenker, pedale, stütze, sattel neu. lrs clean, eigenbau kefü (ersetz ich aber demnächst duch die canyon kefü)
die pedale sind erstmal ein test. fahren sich bisher aber gut. 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi_b (15. März 2012)

@fibbs
scheuert die vordere Bremsleitung bei dir auch am Rahmen? Bei meinem AM 9.0 hat man das nach der dritten Ausfahrt bereits am Rahmen gesehen.
Deshalb habe ich die Leitung um 10cm gekürzt...


----------



## fibbs (15. März 2012)

nein, am Rahmen scheuert da gar nichts. Die vordere Bremsleitung liegt allerdings an der Gabelkrone an. Ich weiß nicht ob ich da vielleicht noch was mache. Eventuell tu ich einfach so einen Rahmenschonbabber drauf.

Die einzige unschöne Leitung ist die von der Reverb, die ist zu lang. Aber das Ding zu kürzen und dann das System entlüften und hoffen dass alles wieder geht danach.... vielleicht, aber nicht jetzt.

Hat übrigens jemand den Link zur korrekten Bedienungsanleitung für die im AM 9.0 verbaute Federgabel? Die Fox-Seite sagt, wenn ich im "product selector" die 32 Talas RLC auswähle, dass diese Gabel nur 140mm Federweg hätte. Außerdem behauptet die Anleitung, die Zugstufe (Rebound) würde mit dem inneren Drehkreuz auf dem rechten Gabelholm eingestellt werden, was ich für ein Gerücht halte. Zumindest federt die Gabel erheblich langsamer AUS wenn ich UNTEN am rechten Gabelholm zudrehe.


----------



## glenrider (15. März 2012)

fibbs schrieb:


> nein, am Rahmen scheuert da gar nichts. Die vordere Bremsleitung liegt allerdings an der Gabelkrone an. Ich weiß nicht ob ich da vielleicht noch was mache. Eventuell tu ich einfach so einen Rahmenschonbabber drauf.
> 
> Die einzige unschöne Leitung ist die von der Reverb, die ist zu lang. Aber das Ding zu kürzen und dann das System entlüften und hoffen dass alles wieder geht danach.... vielleicht, aber nicht jetzt.
> 
> Hat übrigens jemand den Link zur korrekten Bedienungsanleitung für die im AM 9.0 verbaute Federgabel? Die Fox-Seite sagt, wenn ich im "product selector" die 32 Talas RLC auswähle, dass diese Gabel nur 140mm Federweg hätte. Außerdem behauptet die Anleitung, die Zugstufe (Rebound) würde mit dem inneren Drehkreuz auf dem rechten Gabelholm eingestellt werden, was ich für ein Gerücht halte. Zumindest federt die Gabel erheblich langsamer AUS wenn ich UNTEN am rechten Gabelholm zudrehe.




Hi fibbs,

hast du die Seite der 2011er Modelle gecheckt?
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/011/index.html
Wuerde behaupten das die hier dabei ist.


----------



## swoosh999 (15. März 2012)

fibbs schrieb:


> Hat übrigens jemand den Link zur korrekten Bedienungsanleitung für die im AM 9.0 verbaute Federgabel? Die Fox-Seite sagt, wenn ich im "product selector" die 32 Talas RLC auswähle, dass diese Gabel nur 140mm Federweg hätte. Außerdem behauptet die Anleitung, die Zugstufe (Rebound) würde mit dem inneren Drehkreuz auf dem rechten Gabelholm eingestellt werden, was ich für ein Gerücht halte. Zumindest federt die Gabel erheblich langsamer AUS wenn ich UNTEN am rechten Gabelholm zudrehe.



bei modellen bis anno 2010 war das auch so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jena.Biker (15. März 2012)

fibbs schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mit meinem neuen Nerve AM 9.0, welches seit Donnerstag in meinem Besitz ist die erste kleine Ausfahrt bestritten. Da ich bei der Hälfte der Tour meinen Sohn mit dem Puky dabei hatte, war der Trailanteil eher gering aber schön war's trotzdem.
> 
> Die Federungsabstimmung wird auch immer besser. Nur mit dem Dämpfer bin ich noch unstimmig. Ich habe einfach keine Erfahrungswerte, wie viel so ein Hinterbau nachwippen sollte, wenn man z. B. auf glatter Strecke eine kleine Senke durchfährt. Bis jetzt erschrecke ich dabei jedes Mal. Im Dämpfer habe ich bei meinen geschmeidigen 90 kg + Rucksack + Klamotten so 260-270 psi drin und der Sag liegt, am Dämpfer gemessen so bei 11-13 mm wenn ich vorsichtig von der Seite auf und auf die andere Seite absteige. Wippen habe ich bisher nicht störend wahrgenommen (bin aber noch keinen Berg und erst recht keinen Wiegetritt gefahren), jedoch scheint Propedal nicht so viel Unterschied im Einfederverhalten auszumachen. Die Gabel habe ich inzwischen von 95 psi auf knapp 90 runter, jetzt spricht sie auch auf gröberen Feldwegen recht smooth an.
> 
> ...



Kuhl, Du hast Dir das Bike tatsächlich geholt. Willkommen im Club der Braun-Weißen!


----------



## Mithras (15. März 2012)

Mal wieder das Trailflow auf der Feierabendrunde


----------



## dia-mandt (15. März 2012)

Ist das "M"?
Weil die stütze so weit raus ist.
Dann hättest du mit der Schrittlänge ja locker "L" nehmen können.


----------



## canyoneugen (15. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mal wieder das Trailflow auf der Feierabendrunde



Wer wildert den hier auf meiner Feierabendrunde? 
Na warte, irgendwann erwisch ich dich!  

Schönes Radl haste da.


----------



## Mithras (15. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ist das "M"?
> Weil die stütze so weit raus ist.
> Dann hättest du mit der Schrittlänge ja locker "L" nehmen können.



Jo isn M, hab ne SL von 84 bei 1,83m .. Bike passt mir in M perfekt, auch  bergauf. Ich wollte es wendig und quirlig haben, L Rahmen hat ich am Radon Slide, war auch ok aber halt nicht so "verspielt".  

@ Eugen Thx,  hab auch Einiges dran rumgebastelt. Auf den Trails am Kugelfang war heute jede Menge los, normal wildere ich auch oben auf der Winterleite, bin n bissel erkältet, deswegen wars heut nur ne kleine Pferdegehegerunde *g*


----------



## 21XC12 (15. März 2012)

Hier nochmal mein XC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (15. März 2012)

schönes bild,
leider wird es nach hinten zu dunkel.
passt aber echt gut mit dem sonnenuntergang und dem bike zwischen den felsen.


----------



## 21XC12 (15. März 2012)

Und hier die ersten Parts für mein Trailflow (KW14)


----------



## stonehill (15. März 2012)

Da schließ ich mich an, bei dem Wetter musste man einfach raus.


----------



## 21XC12 (15. März 2012)

Schön mit der Hintergrundunschärfe. Spiegelreflex oder Adobe? Die Totem ist einfach erste Sahne!


----------



## stonehill (15. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schön mit der Hintergrundunschärfe. Spiegelreflex oder Adobe? Die Totem ist einfach erste Sahne!



Ersteres.


----------



## ssiemund (15. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Schön mit der Hintergrundunschärfe. Spiegelreflex oder Adobe? Die Totem ist einfach erste Sahne!


schau doch auf die exifs, dann kannst du dir die Frage selbst beantworten 

PS: @Simon: ziemlich gute Kamera die du da hast, nur die falsche Marke, passt nicht zum Bike


----------



## Hammy (15. März 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> 29er? mach mal ein foto von der seite
> was is das fürn lenker? breite?



so hier mal das foto von der Seite, die Lenkerbreite hab ich ja schon nach deinem post...


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. März 2012)

schon im cc fred geposted, aber in seinem ´02er GC Elite rahmen schlägt nunmal ´n canyonherz und daher gehört es auch hierher...macht immernoch spass wie am ersten tag...

updates aus 2011

972 sgs carbon lang
xpedo pedale
xm 1550


----------



## stonehill (16. März 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> schau doch auf die exifs, dann kannst du dir die Frage selbst beantworten
> 
> PS: @Simon: ziemlich gute Kamera die du da hast, nur die falsche Marke, passt nicht zum Bike



Meinst du ich hätt mir ne Can(y)on holen sollen?


----------



## dia-mandt (16. März 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> Meinst du ich hätt mir ne Can(y)on holen sollen?



Ich finde schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_b (16. März 2012)

fibbs schrieb:


> nein, am Rahmen scheuert da gar nichts. Die vordere Bremsleitung liegt allerdings an der Gabelkrone an. Ich weiß nicht ob ich da vielleicht noch was mache. Eventuell tu ich einfach so einen Rahmenschonbabber drauf.
> 
> Die einzige unschöne Leitung ist die von der Reverb, die ist zu lang. Aber das Ding zu kürzen und dann das System entlüften und hoffen dass alles wieder geht danach.... vielleicht, aber nicht jetzt.



Scheuert da beim Einfedern auch nichts?

Ja die Reverb war bei mir auch zu lang, habe ich um 5cm gekürzt. Ich habe mir zwar ein Bleed Kit besorgt aber ein Entlüften war dann doch nicht notwendig.


----------



## fibbs (16. März 2012)

wolfi_b schrieb:


> Scheuert da beim Einfedern auch nichts?
> 
> Ja die Reverb war bei mir auch zu lang, habe ich um 5cm gekürzt. Ich habe mir zwar ein Bleed Kit besorgt aber ein Entlüften war dann doch nicht notwendig.



Ich hab die große Schlaufe unter der Sattelstütze nach vorn gezogen. Jetzt schlaufts zwar am Lenker und sieht nicht perfekt aus, aber dafür ist es technisch OK so. Wie gesagt, könnte schöner sein aber ich hab derzeit grad keine Lust an der Leitung herumzufrickeln.


----------



## ssiemund (16. März 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> Meinst du ich hätt mir ne Can(y)on holen sollen?


aber hallo, unbedingt 
Stephan


----------



## alexk70 (16. März 2012)

Hier mein Spielzeug:










Rahmen: Canyon Torque FRX 2010
Dämpfer Fox DHX 5.0 (2010)
Gabel : RochShox Totem Solo Air
Vorbau: Truvativ (38mm)
Lenker :Giant Contact DH
Sattelstütze: FSA 
Sattel Concept
Schaltwerk Shimano DR6500 (Ultegra)
Trigger: XT
Kassette: HG91ti
HR: Rodi Excalibur FR 2010;DT Swiss 340;DT Swiss Spokes
VR: Rodi Excalibur FR 2010;Grimeca DH8 ;DT Swiss Spokes
Kurbel: Shimano Hone HT2
Innenlager :FSA Mega Exo
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 (G3cs 185 / G3 SS 203)
Bereifung: Wicked Will2.35 SSC
Kette: KMC X9.93
KettenFührung:MRP G2 Mini
Pedalen:  Wellgo Klickpedalen WDP 816
Gewicht: 17,03 Kg


----------



## RaceFace89 (17. März 2012)

melde mich zurück


----------



## Henndrixx (17. März 2012)

Wer findet den Fehler???


----------



## edik. (17. März 2012)




----------



## Xah88 (17. März 2012)

edik. schrieb:


>




Sehr schick -> mir gefällts


----------



## gasok.ONE (17. März 2012)

Henndrixx schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler???


poison rr
nette sammlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (17. März 2012)

Die 36er Talas rausgeschmissen und ne Lyrik U-Turn mit 174 mm Hub eingepflanzt


----------



## Fartzilla (17. März 2012)

Mein 09er Torque FR 9.0 mit neuer Kettenführung =)


----------



## Mithras (17. März 2012)

Die Bionicon hab ich auch dran, auch den heutigen Parkbesuch hat sie ohne Problemchen weggesteckt  .. die Kette blieb auch wo sie soll.


----------



## anulu (17. März 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Die 36er Talas rausgeschmissen und ne Lyrik U-Turn mit 174 mm Hub eingepflanzt



Sehr geil! Richtig gemacht  Viel Spaß mit der Gabel.


----------



## Monche (17. März 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Mein 09er Torque FR 9.0 mit neuer Kettenführung =)



ist ja noch genauso dreckig wie heut mittag ;-)
hab eben bei BMO nachgeschaut. c-guide ist wirklich erst ab dem 31.03. lieferbar


----------



## Fartzilla (17. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Die Bionicon hab ich auch dran, auch den heutigen Parkbesuch hat sie ohne Problemchen weggesteckt  .. die Kette blieb auch wo sie soll.



War heute auch zum ertsen mal mit ihr unterwegs und hat auch alles super geklappt..für den Preis gibts nichts besseres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (17. März 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> ist ja noch genauso dreckig wie heut mittag ;-)
> hab eben bei BMO nachgeschaut. c-guide ist wirklich erst ab dem 31.03. lieferbar



Hab das Bild ja auch am Mittwoch gemacht..seitdem wurde nicht geputzt.Wenn wir das nächste mal fahren könnte es sauber sein .
Hab ich mir doch gedacht das ich mich nicht verlesen habe^^.


----------



## DeLaSol (17. März 2012)




----------



## Mithras (17. März 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> War heute auch zum ertsen mal mit ihr unterwegs und hat auch alles super geklappt..für den Preis gibts nichts besseres.



Hab die Tage noch nen Canyon Chainguide für wenig Geld ergattert, mal sehen ob der jemals verbaut wird .. 

Vllt wenn ich mir mal ein reines Park/DH Torque zambastel *g


----------



## morch84 (18. März 2012)

Schöne Bikes @DeLaSol


----------



## spice.kabay (18. März 2012)

Henndrixx schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler???




ich, ich, ich!

dir fehlt eindeutig ein keller! 

liebe grüße,
MATHIAS.


----------



## kilsen (18. März 2012)

Mein AM, im Allgäu geht auch langsam was ohne schnee!


----------



## SirToby82 (18. März 2012)

Ein Pic von heute nach meiner kl. Hausrunde. In der Höhe liegt leider noch zuviel von dem weißen Zeug.


----------



## SirToby82 (18. März 2012)

sorry doppel post


----------



## 21XC12 (18. März 2012)

Oh das is unfair 
Ihr habt die Berge vor der Tür. Im Saarland knackt keiner die 700 m Grenze!


----------



## mok2905 (18. März 2012)

Was soll ich sagen, hier ist der höchste Berg 152m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (18. März 2012)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, hier ist der höchste Berg 152m


10x152 sind auch 1520 Höhenmeter 
Stephan


----------



## sirios (18. März 2012)

Naja man sollte sich hier im Saarland nicht zu sehr beschweren . Gibt schon prima Trails hier, man muss nur wissen wo man suchen soll 

Und da das hier die Gallery ist :


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. März 2012)

@Sirios

nur dass meins seit heute so aussieht


----------



## sirios (18. März 2012)

Sieht gut aus  !

Nur die Schrift von den Reifen muss nun auch noch ab


----------



## 18Max95 (18. März 2012)

Frisch aus der Dusche


----------



## christophersch (18. März 2012)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, hier ist der höchste Berg 152m



Frag mich mal! Ich komme aus Hamburg  haha. 

Aber Big Air geht überall. Für Downhill muss ich dann halt etwas weiter fahren. Aber das geht auch ganz gut...

Grüße aus der schönsten Stadt der Welt!


----------



## RMvolcano (18. März 2012)

@sirios: des Bild mit der Bank mal nur mitm Strive knipsen...


----------



## 21XC12 (18. März 2012)

@sirios

schöne pics! nächstes we bin ich dabei


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2012)

Darf mich jetzt auch Canyon Besitzer nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knackundback (19. März 2012)

Traumhaftes Wetter heute!!








Sportliche grüße ! 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockFox (19. März 2012)

Meine neue Gabel kam heute und bei dem schönen Wetter hab ich's dann gleich mal fotografiert


----------



## Loods (19. März 2012)

Kannst du bitte dieses Traumbike wieder hier rausnehmen?
Manche Leute (ICH) muessen hier arbeiten und sind generell auf Bike Entzug, da bringt mich solch ein Bild doch glatt dazu mich im Ozean zu ertraenken.




RockFox schrieb:


> Meine neue Gabel kam heute und bei dem schönen Wetter hab ich's dann gleich mal fotografiert
> 
> [Bilder will ich nicht zitieren]


----------



## 21XC12 (19. März 2012)

Alles super! Nur eine Kind Shock fehlt noch


----------



## RockFox (19. März 2012)

Danke 
meine alte Kind Shock passte leider nicht (31,6mm), ich hol mir aber wieder eine, bin nur noch nicht ganz entschlossen welche!


----------



## Totoxl (19. März 2012)

Richtig gut, feines Fahrwerk, da kommt die Hokus Pokus Fox auch gut rüber.
Ist der Dämpfer wirklich so gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (19. März 2012)

Alter was ein geiles Bike!
Jab bitte Erfahrungsbericht zum Dämpfer


----------



## RockFox (19. März 2012)

hab noch keine Zeit gehabt richtig fahren zu können! Bin bis jetzt nur auf dem Hof rum gerollert! Kann bis jetzt nur sagen, dass er sensibel ist und einen großen Einstellbereich hat. 
In 2 Wochen gehts ab in die Alpen, dannach weiß ich mehr und werde berichten


----------



## Mithras (19. März 2012)

RockFox schrieb:


> Danke
> meine alte Kind Shock passte leider nicht (31,6mm), ich hol mir aber wieder eine, bin nur noch nicht ganz entschlossen welche!


 

Also meine KS Dropzone in 385iger Länge und 12,5cm Hub macht sich ganz gut .. leider hatte die Dichtung drin recht schnell ihren Geist aufgegeben, war nach dem Einschicken nach knapp 2 Wochen wieder voll funktionsfähig bei mir und läuft seither problemlos.


----------



## 21XC12 (19. März 2012)

RockFox schrieb:


> Danke
> meine alte Kind Shock passte leider nicht (31,6mm), ich hol mir aber wieder eine, bin nur noch nicht ganz entschlossen welche!



Die beste ist mit Abstand die neue Kind Shock LEV! Ist ähnlich gebaut wie die RS Reverb "STEALTH". Bei der Stealth ist das Kabel innen verlegt. Bei der LEV außen. Aber beide haben eins gemeinsam! Das Kabel ist immer gleich lang! Egal ob Sattel rauf oder Sattel runter! Und das ist 

Hat seinen Preis!!! 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...k-LEV-Teleskop-Stuetze-2012-385mm::30283.html

Hier ein Bericht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/04/kind-shock-lev-2012-teleskopstuetze-weitergedacht/


----------



## RockFox (19. März 2012)

ja die LEV ist richtig heiß aber leider noch nicht lieferbar in 150mm  (soll sogar recht leicht sein)
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...stuetze_30,9_--_425_--_150_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

ich bin 1,96m und da ist noch 150 mm kurz 
habe sonst die 400er Stütze komplett rausgezogen...

Beim Torque gehts aber glaub ich auch ganz gut mit mitbewegtem Bowdenzug, da die Wippe sehr tief ist und ich zudem beim "L"-Rahmen viel Platz habe, dass der Zug nicht irgendwo schleift!

deswegen vlt auch die hier: Preislich besser und auch 150mm
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...stuetze_30,9_--_425_--_150_mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. März 2012)

Du musst dir jetzt nicht noch extra den Stress wegen der KindShok machen. 
Ich nehms auch so.


----------



## RockFox (20. März 2012)

hab mir gerade den Stress gemacht  http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...-Remote-309-mm-435-mm-150-mm.html?cat=166182&
aber ich gebs trotzdem nicht her


----------



## sundawn77 (20. März 2012)

Ich verkaufe meine Kind Shock i950 jetzt

- inklusive schwarzem Farb-Kit (nicht in Deutschland zu bekommen) 
- Remote

Hatte nie Probleme, läuft bis jetzt ohne Spiel und Mucken.
Also wenn Jemand Interesse hat...PN

(siehe Fotos)


----------



## mlb (20. März 2012)

Heute kam es endlich:



out of the box......

noch nicht ganz fertig, aber es wird::


----------



## dia-mandt (20. März 2012)

Geilo.
Aber jetzt check ich gerade nicht, wieso du kein speedzone genommen hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (20. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Geilo.
> Aber jetzt check ich gerade nicht, wieso du kein speedzone genommen hast?



Das wäre auch meine Frage gewesen?!


----------



## Mithras (20. März 2012)

jo, die drängt sich auf ... wegen 2-Fach Kurbel, die hättest auch so bekommen


----------



## dia-mandt (20. März 2012)

Welche größe ist das dropzone?


----------



## mlb (20. März 2012)

Wegen der Lieferzeit!
Speedzone war schon 6 Wochen später als ich bestellt hatte.


----------



## mlb (20. März 2012)

Gr.L, bin 1,89


----------



## dia-mandt (20. März 2012)

Sehr gut.
Mein Speedzone hab ich auch in L bestellt.
Und ich muss sagen, dass L bei canyon echt klein wirkt im gegensatz zu anderen herstellern.


----------



## Xah88 (20. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Sehr gut.
> Mein Speedzone hab ich auch in L bestellt.
> Und ich muss sagen, dass L bei canyon echt klein wirkt im gegensatz zu anderen herstellern.



Also beim 2011 Torque (nicht frx) fand ich das L recht groß (besonders Sitzrohr)...


----------



## dia-mandt (20. März 2012)

Bei den FRX ist das Sitzrohr ja viel kürzer....zum Glück


----------



## christophersch (20. März 2012)

Das Bike schaut mit einer weißen Fox 36 einfach Hammer aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (20. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> Das Bike schaut mit einer weißen Fox 36 einfach Hammer aus!



Da gebe ich dir direkt mal recht!


----------



## visualex (21. März 2012)

mlb schrieb:


> Heute kam es endlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, ich geb zu, mit einer weißen Gabel siehts auch ok aus. Aber schwarz ist schöner, red' ich mir zumindest ein, um mich über die 6 Wochen längere Lieferzeit nicht zu ärgern ;-)

Sag mal, wie hast du denn die Sattelstütze demontiert? Musstest du den Zug am Hebel ausbauen? Ich mache mir Sorgen wegen dem Lift in Winterberg. Und was ist das für ein Knubbel vorne in der Leitung? Kann man da die Spannung des Zugs einstellen, oder ist das eine Kupplung?

Bin auf die ersten Fahrberichte gespannt.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## mlb (21. März 2012)

Zum demontieren musste ich den Zug am Hebel lösen, da er ja durch das Oberrohr gelegt ist.
Da er gekürzt war, habe ich den Zug hinterher nicht wieder in den Hebel gefädelt bekommen und musste einen Neuen einbauen.
Wenn du die Sattelstütze öfters wechseln willst musst Du entweder die Zugverlegung im Oberrohr aufgeben, jedesmal einen neuen Zug verbauen, oder musst am Hebel ensprechend Überlänge lassen (sieht aber doof aus).

Der Knubbel ist zum Einstellen der Zugspannung.


----------



## JesKacz (21. März 2012)

Mein Crand Canyon 9.9 SL

Geändert habe ich nur:

- die Griffe auf Ergon GX1 - Pro Racing Serie

- Die Laufräder auf DT Swiss ZTR Crest NoTubes 29er, allerdings fahre ich sie nicht "NoTube" sondern mit 26" Latexschläuchen

- Elite Custom Race Flaschenhalter

- Crank Brothers Eggbeater 3 Pedale


----------



## BENDERR (21. März 2012)

geiles gerät! mehr bilder bitte


----------



## 21XC12 (21. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Bei den FRX ist das Sitzrohr ja viel kürzer....zum Glück



Laut der Geowerte ist das Sitzrohr in Größe M bei beiden Modellen (Torque und Torque FRX) gleich lang (440). In L ist es beim FRX 2 cm kürzer, nämlich 470 statt wie beim Torque 490. Ich bin 184 und hab mir das Trailflow in M geordert (Sitzriese). Was meint ihr? Das Canyon PPS hat auch M ausgespuckt. Hätte ich doch besser ein L ordern sollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (21. März 2012)

Doppelpost! Sorry!


----------



## Stromberg (21. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Laut der Geowerte ist das Sitzrohr in Größe M bei beiden Modellen (Torque und Torque FRX) gleich lang (440). In L ist es beim FRX 2 cm kürzer, nämlich 470 statt wie beim Torque 490. Ich bin 184 und hab mir das Trailflow in M geordert (Sitzriese). Was meint ihr? Das Canyon PPS hat auch M ausgespuckt. Hätte ich doch besser ein L ordern sollen?


Hab die identische Körpergröße, aber Langbeiner mit langen Armen und mir passt das Flashzone in L bestens.


----------



## Totoxl (21. März 2012)

Ich bin 1,96m und fahre das L. Wenn man mehr Berg ab fährt ist ein kompakter Rahmen die bessere Wahl.

Die Oberrohrlänge ist da eigentlich auch entscheidender. Flashzone in L hat fast die selbe Länge wie das Trailflow in M


----------



## RockFox (21. März 2012)

ich bin auch 1,96 m bei 96 cm Beinlänge und fahre ein Torque in L, passt perfekt  
das M sollte also gut bei dir passen...


----------



## fibbs (21. März 2012)

Soooo, heute habe ich die erste Runde mit dem neuen Bike gedreht, die den Namen verdient. Zum ersten Mal ein bisschen was trailiges unter die Stollen genommen. Wie geil! Das AM verleitet echt zum "Laufenlassen"... Habe heute einen fetten Wurzeltrail mit Vollspeed genommen, den ich früher wahrscheinlich aus Angst um meine Wirbelsäule geschoben hätte. Aber genug der Lobhudelei. BILDER wollt Ihr ja sehen...

Die Bilder sind am Eggelburger See in Ebersberg entstanden... falls den jemand kennt.


----------



## dia-mandt (21. März 2012)

Also ich bin 183 und das frx war in M definitiv zu kompakt für meinen geschmack.
Daher habe ich L genommen.
@totoxl    Ein kompaktes rad ist alles, aber nicht besser in der berg ab performance.


----------



## xander_v (21. März 2012)

kommt drauf an was man unter berg ab performance versteht.
wenn es schnell und ruhig sein soll ist ein längerer radstand besser, wenn es wendig in kurven sein soll ist ein kompaktes rad besser.

was einem besser liegt muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## jaamaa (21. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> @totoxl    Ein kompaktes rad ist alles, aber nicht besser in der berg ab performance.



So isses! Länge läuft...


----------



## 21XC12 (21. März 2012)

Klarer Fall! Langer Radstand = Laufruhe! Kurzer Radstand = Wendigkeit!

Ich möchte aber ein möglichst breites Einsatzgebiet mit dem Torque abdecken. Hätte ich ein Bike für bergab und den Park gewollt hätte ich mich auch für das FRX entschieden. Aber da ich auch Trails, Touren und bergauf fahren möchte habe ich mich für das normale Torque entschieden und wie Totoxl bereits erwähnte spielt die Länge des Oberrohrs auch mit eine Rolle bei der Wahl der richtigen Größe. Ich hoffe ich liege mit M richtig. Dadurch ist das Bike ein wenig leichter und wendiger! Warten wirs ab!


----------



## Mithras (21. März 2012)

also ich fahre im up und downhill bei 1,83m / SL 84 super auf meinem "M" Torque

Edit hab SL 86


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (21. März 2012)

Ich hab ne SL von 89 bei 183


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2012)

mlb schrieb:


> Heute kam es endlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ab Werk mit Überzieher überm Sattel, damit man diesen nicht direkt besudelt, wenn man beim Auspacken ein feuchtes Höschen bekommen hat 

Schade, dass die Boxxer nicht schwarz ist, aber trotzdem einfach traumhaft 




visualex schrieb:


> Aber schwarz ist schöner, red' ich mir zumindest ein, um mich über die 6 Wochen längere Lieferzeit nicht zu ärgern ;-)


Das musst du dir nicht einreden, das ist Fakt


----------



## Mithras (22. März 2012)

Uhh der Überzieher hat bei mir gefehlt  ..


----------



## 21XC12 (22. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> also ich fahre im up und downhill bei 1,83m / SL 84 super auf meinem "M" Torque
> 
> Edit hab SL 86



Dann brauch ich mir wohl keine Sorgen machen! Dann wird M schon passen 
Jetzt kann ich mich wieder beruhigt freuen 
Danke Mithras


----------



## jaamaa (22. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Dann brauch ich mir wohl keine Sorgen machen! Dann wird M schon passen
> Jetzt kann ich mich wieder beruhigt freuen
> Danke Mithras


Naja... Moment, ich habe bei 183cm/86cm ein L und das passt perfekt, angenehme Sitzposition auch auf längeren Strecken und mit ner 50er Vorbaulänge ist es auch agil genug. Bei M könnte ich fast mit den 661 Kyle Strait schalten. Mein Sohn hat ein M, das geht überhaupt nicht. Damit könnte ich keine 10km fahren. Aber jeder so wie er mag


----------



## Mithras (22. März 2012)

krass, ich komm damit super klar .. trotz kurzem Vorbau ..  .. wie gesagt auch auf Touren .. mein radon Slide was auch als kompakt gilt, war mir in 20" nen Tick zu groß ...

Edit:

Fahren ein Torque FR, das hat in "M" ne Oberrohrlänge von 581mm

Das FRX dagegen hat in "M" nur 575mm und in "L" 585

Fährt dein Sohnemann ein FRX?


----------



## Totoxl (22. März 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Also ich bin 183 und das frx war in M definitiv zu kompakt für meinen geschmack.
> Daher habe ich L genommen.
> @totoxl    Ein kompaktes rad ist alles, aber nicht besser in der berg ab performance.


Halt!!! Habe nie vom Radstand gesprochen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Meine Aussage bezog sich auf die Oberrohrlänge. 


Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,96m und fahre das L. Wenn man mehr Berg ab fährt ist ein kompakter Rahmen die bessere Wahl.
> 
> Die Oberrohrlänge ist da eigentlich auch entscheidender. Flashzone in L hat fast die selbe Länge wie das Trailflow in M


Und ein kurzes Oberrohr fährt sich mMn Berg ab besser. Durch einen kurzen Radstand und zu steilen Lenkwinkel wird das Bike Berg ab nervös.
Egal ob kurz oder langes Oberrohr, man sollte dennoch darauf achten das man immer noch genug druck aufs Vorderrad bringen kann. Natürlich nicht der Reifendruck


----------



## 21XC12 (22. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Naja... Moment, ich habe bei 183cm/86cm ein L und das passt perfekt...



Wenn man den Geodaten von Canyon glaubt ist dein Oberrohr gefährlich weit oben. Die Überstandshöhe (Großbuchstabe J in der Geotabelle) beträgt 85 cm. Also hättest du noch genau 1 cm Luft! 
Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber wenn man mal unfreiwillig absteigt oder vom Pedal rutscht finde ich nur 1 cm Luft zum Oberrohr bedenklich. Wenn es jedoch so ist, dass man in der Kurve mit dem Knie den Lenker anstößt ist das auch gefährlich! Ich bin jetzt total verwirrt! 
Sorry! Ich weiß das gehört hier nicht her! Ich weiche mal auf den TORQUE Thread aus! Hoffe ihr antwortet dann dort!


----------



## Mithras (22. März 2012)

Mach dir mal keine Birne  .. probier das Rad, falls es sich garnicht gut anfühlt, ggf umtauschen ..

Und weil mir mein Bike gefällt, und das hier eine Galerie ist, nochmal n anderer Winkel von der vorletzten Runde. 







man beachte auch den Gaul im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2012)

*Torque Trailflow 2012 Black Edition *



















​


----------



## Mithras (23. März 2012)

jamaa, in fast ausschließlich schwarz kommt das Bike sowas von geil!sehr schicker Hobel!


----------



## Andcream (23. März 2012)

Mein Grand Canyon AL 6.0 













Nur noch die Avid Elixir 1 werde ich tauschen. Bremsen tun die gut nur Aussehen passt nicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> *Torque Trailflow 2012 Black Edition *


Stealth ROCKT!  Angepasste Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer würden die Optik perfekt machen


----------



## alexk70 (23. März 2012)

Mal für Augenkrebs sorgen:





Rahmen: Canyon Torque FRX 2010
Dämpfer Fox DHX 5.0 (2010)
Gabel : RochShox Totem Solo Air
Vorbau: Race Face D2
Lenker :Giant Contact DH
Sattelstütze: FSA 
Sattel Concept
Schaltwerk Shimano DR6500 (Ultegra)
Trigger: XT
Kassette: HG91ti
HR: Rodi Excalibur FR 2010;DT Swiss 340;DT Swiss Spokes
VR: Rodi Excalibur FR 2010;Grimeca DH8 ;DT Swiss Spokes
Kurbel: Shimano Hone HT2
Innenlager :FSA Mega Exo
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 (G3cs 185 / G3 SS 203)
Bereifung: Wicked Will2.35 SSC
Kette: KMC X9.93
KettenFührung:MRP G2 Mini
Pedalen:  Wellgo Klickpedalen WDP 816
Gewicht: 17,03 Kg


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

alexk70 schrieb:


> Augenkrebs


Die Gabel muss pink!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (23. März 2012)

Ich war auch zum ersten mal in Stealth unterwegs. Fährt sich gleich viel besser.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. März 2012)

@jaamaa "Einfach geile die OPTIK!" 



FlyingLizard schrieb:


>



Sieht echt  aus!!!


----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Stealth ROCKT!  Angepasste Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer würden die Optik perfekt machen



Darüber habe ich schon nachgedacht. Die Decals an der Gabel hatte ich versuchsweise mal mit schwarzer Folie überklebt. Passte ganz gut ins Konzept, machte aber die Gabel so unscheinbar. Die jetzigen Decals in weiß sehen sowieso nicht so toll aus. Bei meiner 2009er Talas waren die noch wesentlich hochwertiger in Metallic-Optik.
 Klasse aussehen würden aber auf jeden Fall Decals von der Lyrik... habe sogar schon welche gefunden .


----------



## 21XC12 (23. März 2012)

Ganz schwarze sind leider nicht dabei!

http://www.bikesdecals.com/fox-c-41.html

edit: Doch man kann die Farbe frei wählen! Schwarz ist auch möglich!


----------



## jaamaa (23. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ganz schwarze sind leider nicht dabei!
> 
> http://www.bikesdecals.com/fox-c-41.html



Danke, habe ich schon durchgestöbert. War aber nichts tolles dabei... außer den Lyrik Decals


----------



## Xah88 (23. März 2012)

Zum heulen...so schönes Wetter und die Laufräder kommen erst irgendwann nächste Woche


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. März 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @jaamaa "Einfach geile die OPTIK!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sieht echt  aus!!!



Danke!


Überleg dir schonmal paar Plätze fürs Canyon-shooting am Sonntag


----------



## frankensteinmtb (23. März 2012)

Mein Yellowstone 5.0 2010:





Hat jetzt ca. 3800 km
nur die Gabel ist seit ca. 800 km komischerweise sehr straff. Normalerweise hatte ich immer 4.5 Bar drinn, jetzt muss ich sie mit 3.2 Bar fahren um den federweg ganz auszunutzen. Weis vielleicht jemand woran das liegen könnte? (es ist eine RS Recon SL Solo Air 100mm)


----------



## Mithras (23. März 2012)

Schonmal nen service dran gemacht? .. Evtl is das Öl was da mal drin war mittlerweile zu nem Gel mutiert?


----------



## frankensteinmtb (23. März 2012)

ne hatte noch keinen service... Wenn ich das nächste mal zu Canyon fahre werde ich das Bike mal mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Darüber habe ich schon nachgedacht. Die Decals an der Gabel hatte ich versuchsweise mal mit schwarzer Folie überklebt. Passte ganz gut ins Konzept, machte aber die Gabel so unscheinbar. Die jetzigen Decals in weiß sehen sowieso nicht so toll aus. Bei meiner 2009er Talas waren die noch wesentlich hochwertiger in Metallic-Optik.
> Klasse aussehen würden aber auf jeden Fall Decals von der Lyrik... habe sogar schon welche gefunden .


Das wäre ja Hochverrrat! Und zudem Etikettenschwindel! Das wird mit 10 Rohrstock-Hieben auf die nackte Eichel bestraft! 
Die alten bei der 2009er, die noch teils blau waren, fand ich nicht so toll. Dann lieber weiß (auch wenns zu sehr rausklotzt) und nicht noch ne Farbe am Bike - denn mit dem Blau der Einsteller harmoniert das nicht wirklich.




frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> nur die Gabel ist seit ca. 800 km komischerweise sehr straff. Normalerweise hatte ich immer 4.5 Bar drinn, jetzt muss ich sie mit 3.2 Bar fahren um den federweg ganz auszunutzen. Weis vielleicht jemand woran das liegen könnte?


Ist sie zufällig so straff seit es kalt war (und jetzt nicht mehr)?  Dann liegts am Öl, das im Kalten zähflüssiger wird.


----------



## stromb6 (23. März 2012)

Stell dein Rad mal rein ins warme und schau wie sich die Gabel dort verhält.
Luft auslassen ist keine Lösung und nach zwei Jahren kann ein Service nicht schaden.


----------



## Bombenkrator (25. März 2012)

Mein Alpinist


----------



## seppel82 (25. März 2012)

url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1087341]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]




Lange Zwangspause zum frischmachen genutzt!


----------



## 21XC12 (25. März 2012)

Hier ein Bild von unserer heutigen Tour! Anstregend aber schön wars! Danke nochmal an Sirios & FlyingLizard!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. März 2012)

Echt geniale Tour! Gerne wieder. 

Hast du auch ein ganzes Schwein verdrückt?


----------



## 21XC12 (26. März 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Echt geniale Tour! Gerne wieder.
> 
> Hast du auch ein ganzes Schwein verdrückt?



Eine Pizza, ein groooßes Stück Lasagne, ein Stück Marmorkuchen und zwei Becher Joghurt.  Hatte leider kein Schwein da!


----------



## Komodo3000 (26. März 2012)

Edit: Das Video passt wohl besser in den "Action-Thread". Sorry.


----------



## whurr (27. März 2012)

Am Wochenende gab's die Einweihungstour ... die Fahrerin war begeistert 






15,2 kg (Größe S)

Umbauten: 
Hope LRS mit ZTR Flow tubeless mit NN Pacestar und FA Trailstar in 2,4
180er Bremsscheibe hinten
Syntace Vector Carbon 12° 740mm mit Superforce 45mm und Syntace Griffen
Syntace NumberNine in M
XT Kassette 11-36
Reverb

... und bitte bitte keine Reifendiskussion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix95 (27. März 2012)

Meins  So Schön Clean

Umbauten:
Lenker: Easton Havoc
Laufräder: Whizz Wheels- Mavic EN521 mit Hope Pro 2 Evo
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR T1 Kevlar

noch getauscht wird:

Sattelstütze: Easton-> Thomson
Vorbau: Easton Havoc (alt) -> Easton Havoc (neu)
Bashguard: Hässlicher SLX Bashguard-> Race Face Leightweight Bashguard


----------



## 4Stroke (27. März 2012)

Warum der Sattel so tief?


----------



## alexk70 (27. März 2012)

Hat Jemand ne Idee wie ich mein FRX 9.0 von 200mm FW auf 180 bekomme (Ohne Dämpferwechsel HX 5 Coil),oder ist es möglich einen mit 216mm EBL einzubauen,und wie tief geht dann das Trettlager?


----------



## swoosh999 (28. März 2012)

Felix95 schrieb:


> noch getauscht wird:
> 
> Sattelstütze: Easton-> Thomson
> Vorbau: Easton Havoc (alt) -> Easton Havoc (neu)
> Bashguard: Hässlicher SLX Bashguard-> Race Face Leightweight Bashguard



2-step nicht vergessen, dann passt´s 



4Stroke schrieb:


> Warum der Sattel so tief?



denke nur zu phototechnischen zwecken...


----------



## sirios (28. März 2012)

Genau!

Der direkte vergleich zwischen 2-Step und Dual Position Air ist der Wahnsinn! Man hat ne ganz andere Gabel und das Ansprechverhalten ist wirklich aller erste Sahne


----------



## Etri (28. März 2012)

So, 
jezt will ich auch mal. Original war es mal ein nerve xc 9.0. Hab viel umgebaut. Sehr stolz bin ich auf die selbst gebauten Matchmaker für die xt shifter.. aber seht selbst
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089642
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089644
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089645
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089646
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089649
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089652

Das Gewicht ist mit den schweren (300g) kombi pedalen die nehm ich eigentlich nur zum AlpX, und mit Schläuchen war zu faul für Milch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax01 (28. März 2012)

Hallo Etri,

als User kannst Du ein Fotoalbum anlegen (Kontrollzentrum, Meine Fotos). Diese kannst Du dann im Beitrag verlinken.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## gasok.ONE (28. März 2012)

Etri schrieb:


> So,
> jezt will ich auch mal. Original war es mal ein nerve xc 9.0. Hab viel umgebaut. Sehr stolz bin ich auf die selbst gebauten Matchmaker für die xt shifter.. aber seht selbst
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089642
> 
> ...



mal schnell gemacht!


----------



## Braunbaer (28. März 2012)




----------



## gasok.ONE (28. März 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1089685


schön habt ihr es da im FLACHEN, HOHEN norden...
wo?


----------



## christophersch (29. März 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> schön habt ihr es da im FLACHEN, HOHEN norden...
> wo?



sieht nach Brocken aus, oder?
Hamburg ist es nicht! Das kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen!


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. März 2012)

christophersch schrieb:


> sieht nach Brocken aus, oder?
> Hamburg ist es nicht! Das kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen!


 

Sieht vor allem nach häßlicher Plastikscheibe hinterm Zahnkranz aus. 

und...nee...Hamburg ist das nech'...so Wetter gibts erst wieder wenn die Elbphilharmonie fertig ist und der HSV Meister wird!!

Beste Grüße an meine ehemalige Heimatstadt!!


----------



## Mithras (29. März 2012)

zumindest Harz


----------



## jaamaa (29. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> zumindest Harz


... weil aus dem Album 'Harz' . Gut raten wir mal weiter. Ich denke so Altenau mit Blick auf den Okerstausee???


----------



## Mithras (29. März 2012)

ohh den Albumnamen hab ich garnicht gesehen  .. aber war letztes Jahr selbst im Harz, dieses Jahr wieder nach Claustal Zellerfeld.


----------



## sundawn77 (29. März 2012)

@Braunbaer

geile Hupe !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2012)

Endlich wieder zurück..mit neuen Bremshebeln von einer Elixir 9 =).

Bilder sind leider etwas schlecht..wohl zu dunkel für meine Cam


----------



## 4Stroke (29. März 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Endlich wieder zurück..mit neuen Bremshebeln von einer Elixir 9 =).
> 
> Bilder sind leider etwas schlecht..wohl zu dunkel für meine Cam



LRS, Pedale und Dämpfer noch wechseln


----------



## christophersch (29. März 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> LRS, Pedale und Dämpfer noch wechseln



Der Laufradsatz ist Super!


----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2012)

Dämpferwechsel ist geplant..denke da an ein dhx 5 stahlfederdämpfer..oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee


----------



## 4Stroke (29. März 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Dämpferwechsel ist geplant..denke da an ein dhx 5 stahlfederdämpfer..oder hat jemand eine bessere Idee



Was solls denn sein, Coil oder Air?


----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2012)

Coil


----------



## 4Stroke (29. März 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Coil



Warum unbedingt ein Coil?


----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2012)

Bin mit dem Luftdämpfer den ich jetzt habe unzufrieden..und der dhx hat auch propedal also ist auch bergauf fahren möglich.

Und was aber bei der Wahl für mich keine Rolle spielt gefallen mir coil Dämpfer optisch besser.


----------



## 4Stroke (29. März 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Luftdämpfer den ich jetzt habe unzufrieden..und der dhx hat auch propedal also ist auch bergauf fahren möglich.
> 
> Und was aber bei der Wahl für mich keine Rolle spielt gefallen mir coil Dämpfer optisch besser.



Dann greif zum Rock Shox Vivid mit entsprechendem Tunining.
Der ist natürlich im Gegensatz zu einer Air Variante weitaus schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2012)

Danke Dur den tipp..werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen..ist ja eine Menge kohle für einen Azubi


----------



## FlorianDue (30. März 2012)

Nimm nen coil, ich hab noch keinen Air Dämpfer gefunden, der mich überzeut hat, einschließlich dem Vivid Air.


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2012)

Cane Creek DB air? .. *werf ich mal so in die Runde* .. zwar noch nicht selber gefahren aber was man so hört ...


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. März 2012)




----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. März 2012)




----------



## Fartzilla (30. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Cane Creek DB air? .. *werf ich mal so in die Runde* .. zwar noch nicht selber gefahren aber was man so hört ...



Das wäre auch eine Alternative...fährt den hier jemand??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2012)

Hab gesehen das RockFox den CCDB fährt! Schreib doch mal ne PN!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. März 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Das wäre auch eine Alternative...fährt den hier jemand??




ich fahre bin aber zu weit weg


----------



## xander_v (30. März 2012)

Wenn ihm der vivid coil schon teuer erscheint wird der ccdb erst recht zu teuer sein


----------



## 21XC12 (30. März 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Wenn ihm der vivid coil schon teuer erscheint wird der ccdb erst recht zu teuer sein



Wie kann denn jemand den Vivid Coil teuer finden 
Vielleicht den Vivid Air! Der liegt preislich knapp unter dem CCDB 
Also viel günstiger als den Coil wird man wohl kaum noch etwas qualitativ hochwertiges finden!

Dann bleibt nur noch sowas! Und das ist von einem CCDB wohl tausende von Meilen entfernt! 

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produkt.cfm?PNR=21153&prodid=52765


----------



## Braunbaer (30. März 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... weil aus dem Album 'Harz' . Gut raten wir mal weiter. Ich denke so Altenau mit Blick auf den Okerstausee???



Nicht ganz: Scharfenstein mit Blick auf Eckerstausee


----------



## Fartzilla (31. März 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Wenn ihm der vivid coil schon teuer erscheint wird der ccdb erst recht zu teuer sein




Das habe ich nie gesagt..will nur die Meinung von mehreren Leuten hören und mir dann einen vernünftigen Dämpfer kaufen.
Habe nur gesagt das es für einen Azubi eine Menge Geld ist..und man sich dass deswegen genau überlegen soll.


----------



## xander_v (31. März 2012)

Sorry dann habe ich es falsch aufgenommen.
der vivid air geht ziemlich gut habe ich fast ein jaht gefahren.
mittlerweile fahre ich nen cceb aber coil, bin ihn aber zu selten gefahren um schon was aussagekräftiges zu sagen.
wenn es air sein soll würde ich den vivid air oder den ccdb air nehmen.
als coil dann den vivid wenn es günstig und gut sein soll.


----------



## Fartzilla (31. März 2012)

War ja auch nicht böse gemeint..werde mich noch etwas umhören und dann mal ein Bild posten wenn ich was neues habe


----------



## Mithras (31. März 2012)

canyoneugen schrieb:


> Wer wildert den hier auf meiner Feierabendrunde?
> Na warte, irgendwann erwisch ich dich!
> 
> Schönes Radl haste da.




Und heute erwischt, allerdings in Onohe  .. schee wars!


----------



## canyoneugen (31. März 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Und heute erwischt, allerdings in Onohe  .. schee wars!



Ja, war sehr schön. Bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krokogeil (1. April 2012)

dauernd nur diese enduro waffen  aber canyon ist canyon und ich liebe es... solide 9.7kg ohne dem garmin


----------



## sirios (1. April 2012)

canyoneugen schrieb:


> Ja, war sehr schön. Bis bald mal wieder.



Da fragt man sich ja schon was ihr so GETRIEBEN habt ...


----------



## alexk70 (1. April 2012)

Hier nochmal mein FRX 9.0 Ldt und leider konnte miir ja zur meiner frage keiner helfen:






Rahmen: Canyon Torque FRX 2010
Dämpfer Fox DHX 5.0 (2010)
Gabel : RochShox Totem Solo Air
Vorbau: Truvativ (38mm)
Lenker :Giant Contact DH
Sattelstütze: FSA 
Sattel Concept
Schaltwerk Shimano DR6500 (Ultegra)
Trigger: XT
Kassette: HG91ti
HR: Rodi Excalibur FR 2010;DT Swiss 340;DT Swiss Spokes
VR: Rodi Excalibur FR 2010;Grimeca DH8 ;DT Swiss Spokes
Kurbel: Shimano Hone HT2
Innenlager :FSA Mega Exo
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 5 (G3cs 185 / G3 SS 203)
Bereifung: Wicked Will2.35 SSC
Kette: KMC X9.93
KettenFührung:MRP G2 Mini
Pedalen:  Wellgo Klickpedalen WDP 816
Gewicht: 17,03 Kg


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Der Will sieht nice aus.
Hat aber nicht so viel Grip, oder?


----------



## alexk70 (1. April 2012)

Kann mich nicht beschweren ,nur zu hoher Rollwiederstand auf Harten Boden.Sonst ganz ok


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Okay.
Und wie ist er im vergleich zu bb oder mm?


----------



## alexk70 (1. April 2012)

Leichter zu händeln und universeller einsetzbar find ich,und in den Kurven mehr Grip.
Und leichter als Faltversion


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Echt sogar mehr Grip? okay.


----------



## canyoneugen (1. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich ja schon was ihr so GETRIEBEN habt ...



Pssssst. 
............ Wir hatten großen Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (1. April 2012)

Ohh ja ..


----------



## gasok.ONE (1. April 2012)

Krokogeil schrieb:


> dauernd nur diese enduro waffen  aber canyon ist canyon und ich liebe es... solide 9.7kg ohne dem garmin



da spricht mir einer aus der seele...
solide 9,7! solide arbeit! nur als gesamtbild sehr unruhig... gabel, griffe und stütze wollen mir nich so recht gefallen, mMn
bei welchem eigengewicht...? >70kg oder hast du noch materialpotenzial?


----------



## verano (1. April 2012)

so, nu noch mal ordentliche bilder...


----------



## Deleted 169926 (2. April 2012)

komische Pedale habt ihr da..... Aber der Lack von dem ersten XC sieht ja mal richtig heiß aus.


----------



## Wobbi (2. April 2012)

müssten echos sein, oder?


----------



## verano (2. April 2012)

jep, sind echo trialpedale. fahren sich mit grobsohligen schuhen recht angenehm... 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (2. April 2012)

Mit meinem 2011er Canyon XC und meiner besseren Hälfte auf einer Eifeltour  Haben uns natürlich den einzigen Tag mit Wolken ausgesucht *hmpf*.. Aber schääään wars


----------



## RMvolcano (2. April 2012)

So, zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein HT: Mein GC7.0, jetzt bei 10,4kg mit KCNC und 58er WCS +ohne Barends
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



auf einer kleinen Runde zum Sonntag




Am 58er Ritchey WCS wirds ganz schön eng mit Poploc und ohne Matchmaker:




Ach und zu den FF: seit gut 350km mit Schlauch ohne Plattfuß


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. April 2012)

Viele sagen der FF wäre selbstmord.


----------



## Mithras (2. April 2012)

war auch mein erster Gedanke  Wobei ich auch gelegentlich mit meinem Cube LTD und hinten nem Racing Ralph drauf den Bikepark runter bin


----------



## BENDERR (2. April 2012)

die problematik mit dem wcs lenker kenn ich von meinem gc7.0..
aber schickes rad


----------



## Blex (2. April 2012)

verano schrieb:


> so, nu noch mal ordentliche bilder...


----------



## verano (2. April 2012)

danke! 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## gasok.ONE (2. April 2012)

RMvolcano schrieb:


> So, zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein HT: Mein GC7.0, jetzt bei 10,4kg mit KCNC und 58er WCS +ohne Barends
> auf einer kleinen Runde zum Sonntag
> 
> Am 58er Ritchey WCS wirds ganz schön eng mit Poploc und ohne Matchmaker:
> ...



10,4 sind da aber ´ne stolze nummer, aktuell gewogen?mit sid erscheint mir das recht schwer, was hast´n alles verbaut(teileliste der relevanten sachen lrs,, kurbel, antrieb etc)?

rahmen/gabel kombi gefällt mir richtig gut, ´n gescheiten rahmen ohne sockel muss ich mir auch noch zulegen. mit innen verlegten zügen...gibt´s ja bei canyon relativ günstig zu schießen...


----------



## timothekid (3. April 2012)

steht übrigens zum verkauf.


----------



## xXJojoXx (3. April 2012)

Habe heute mein Nerve AM mal etwas abgelichtet  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (3. April 2012)

Sorry das ich das so direkt sage aber:

Die Kette + Kassette + Kettenblätter wirken ungepflegt .. evtl isses auch nur mein eigener Anspruch an Sauberkeit und Pflege. 
Ich nutze mein Bike auch hart+dreckig, dennoch mach ich die Kassette mit Reiniger+Bürste und die Kette mit nem alten Handtuch beim reinigen sauber, am nächsten Tag wieder fetten voila .. schaut gut aus und läuft wie ne Eins.

Ich mag den Look von neuem Bike irgendwie auch wenn das Teil nun schon einige hundert km runter hat


----------



## rmfausi (3. April 2012)

Die neueren Nerve XC und AM Rahmen mit dem Eierschneider Oberrohr gefallen mir überhaupt nicht mehr. Bei meinem '08er Nerve XC ist alles noch
schönes klassisches Rundrohr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## floggel (3. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Sorry das ich das so direkt sage aber:
> 
> Die Kette + Kassette + Kettenblätter wirken ungepflegt .. evtl isses auch nur mein eigener Anspruch an Sauberkeit und Pflege.
> Ich nutze mein Bike auch hart+dreckig, dennoch mach ich die Kassette mit Reiniger+Bürste und die Kette mit nem alten Handtuch beim reinigen sauber, am nächsten Tag wieder fetten voila .. schaut gut aus und läuft wie ne Eins.
> ...


Sorry das ich das so direkt sage aber:

Die oben sichtbaren Verschmutzungen sind kosmetischer Natur beeinträchtigen die Funktion nicht. Kein Grund Wasser und Zeit zu verschwenden oder einen ausgeprägten Putzfetisch zu entwickeln.


----------



## Mithras (3. April 2012)

Jeder wie er meint


----------



## christophersch (3. April 2012)

Ich bin für Halb - Halb. Reine Kosmetik ist das aber nicht. Wenn's sandig ist, sollte man die Kette schon alle 2 Fahrten grob reinigen und ölen. 

Geht zwar auch ohne, aber dann knirscht's und der Verschleiß ist deutlich größer.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (3. April 2012)

Einige hundert Kilometer :-D 
Du fährst zu wenig. Ich weis zwar nicht wie oft
xXjojoXx färt aber wenn man wie ich fast jeden Tag und 6000km im Jahr fährt dann putzt man nicht jede Woche. Sicher alle 2Wochen und nach einer sandigen Trailtour. Aber jeden Tag ist ersetns zu zeitaufwändig und zweitens unnötig. Manche fahren jahrelang ohne einen Handgriff am Rad zu machen.


----------



## morch84 (3. April 2012)

Also das kann ich so nicht Unterschreiben mein Bike wird nach jeder Tour auf´s feinste gereinigt, gewartet und gepflegt.... sauber sieht es einfach nur geil aus


----------



## kaptan (3. April 2012)

Nach jeder Tour "gereinigt, gewartet und gepflegt...." 

Man kann es aber auch echt übertreiben!


----------



## BENDERR (4. April 2012)

kommt drauf an wie oft man fährt.. wenn ich nur 1x im monat fahren würde.. würd ich das auch machen. 
aber da ich 4-5x pro woche aufm rad sitze wirds wenns mal schlammig war sauber gemacht und ansonsten vl mal alle 3 - 4 wochen etwas gründlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 169926 (4. April 2012)




----------



## Mithras (4. April 2012)

RaveDave schrieb:


> Einige hundert Kilometer :-D
> Du fährst zu wenig. Ich weis zwar nicht wie oft.



Oha, was habe ich angestellt  .. 
Je nach dem wie es die Zeit zulässt, den Hobel hab ich erst seit Ende Januar. 6000km werdens sicherlich nicht, für Lady Haus, Garten und Schichtdienst auf der Arbeit brauch ich einfach auch Zeit. 
Aber um die 2000 - 2500km bekomm ich  auf den Tacho .. sprich min 2x im Sommer dank länger hell komm ich öfters aufs Bike 

Ziehen wir nen Schlussstrich, weil ist ja ne Galerie mit dem Fazit:

Es putze der der sich an einem sauberen Bike erfreut, wer auf den used Look steht, der putzt halt eben seltener.Und wer nie putzt kann sicherlich auch lange Zeit damit fahren und Freude haben, sollte sich aber über erhöhten Verschleiß nicht wundern.

@ xXjojoXx ... Das Bike ist dennoch super, bin es mal bei nem Bekannten gefahren!


----------



## kona86 (4. April 2012)

Steht zum Verkauf:





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/493144/cat/500


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2012)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Der Will sieht nice aus.
> Hat aber nicht so viel Grip, oder?





alexk70 schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht beschweren ,nur zu hoher Rollwiederstand auf Harten Boden.Sonst ganz ok


Wohoo  also wenn du den nicht gerade mit einem Larsen oder einem Semislick vergleichst, passt da was nicht...! Gerade auf harten Böden rollt der WW spitzenmäßig und hat dort vor allem auch mehr Grip als eine Betty oder Mary, da die bei trocken harten Böden in Kurven schneller anfangen wegzurutschen.




Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Und wie ist er im vergleich zu bb oder mm?


Genau zu diesem Vergleich hatte ich mal irgendwo (weiß leider nicht mehr wo genau) eine recht ausführliche Einschätzung geschrieben, musst mal die SuFu damit füttern, falls dich das interessiert...
Kurzfassung: BB rollt nur wenig besser als MM und ist in Sachen Brems- und Kurventraktion eher mittelmäßig. WW rollt deutlich besser, hat für die flachen Mittelstollen erstaunlich viel Bremstraktion und der Kurvengrip ist phänomenal. Die MM ist vom Grip her auf weichen Böden (vor allem vm Vorderrad) etwas besser, rollt aber auch deutlich schlechter, in felsigem Gelände fransen hinten durchs Bremsen recht schnell die Mittelstollen aus, der Kurvengrip ist nicht ganz so gut wie beim WW, aber trotzdem sehr gut und sehr gutmütig/kontrollierbar.
Fazit: BB ist eigentlich überflüssig, da sie NICHTS besser als MM oder WW kann. Für mich ist der WW der pefekte Allroundreifen für alles außer Matsch und tiefe/lose Böden, und dafür hab ich dann die MM. Gute Kombi und für mich aktuell die Park-Bereifung meiner Wahl: MM Vertstar vorne, WW Trailstar hinten. Für Touren dann besser Trailstar vorne, Pacestar hinten.




floggel schrieb:


> Sorry das ich das so direkt sage aber:
> 
> Die oben sichtbaren Verschmutzungen sind kosmetischer Natur beeinträchtigen die Funktion nicht.


Sorry, dass ich das so direkt sage, aber das ist kompletter Schwachsinn! Das was Mithras geschrieben hat ist allerdings nicht viel sinnvoller, denn mit Optik hat das rein gar nichts zu tun...! Eine so massiv verschmodderte Kette, die sogar schon den kompletten Antrieb mit einer flächigen Siff-Schicht überzogen hat, ist (neben dem Reinigen der Kette mit Bremsenreiniger) so ziemlich der gröbste Unfug, den man an der Stelle treiben kann. Der Fett-Schmodder bindet jedes Bisschen an Staub und Dreck, dass dort hin kommt und ganz schnell wird aus dem Schmodder eine regelrechte Schmirgel-Paste, mit der man Kette und Ritzel in kürzester Zeit zugrunde richtet. An einer Kette sollte sich äußerlich kein noch so kleines Tröpfchen Fett/Öl befinden, denn dort hat es keine Funktion - außer der gerade beschriebenen.
Wer dieses Thema vertiefen will (das hat hier ja nun wirklich nichts verloren), sollte mal hier reinschauen.
Fazit: so lange man jeine Ahnung hat, wovon man redet, sollte man sich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen... 


So, nun genug mit Text, hier ist ja die Galerie! Hier ein Schnappschuss einer kleinen Fotosession vorgestern, der das zeigt, was oft der Nachteil einer Fotosession ist: immer wieder hoch schieben, bis das gewünschte Bild im Kasten ist  Rest kommt gleich in den Action-Thread...
BTW: der neue LRS, von dem ich schon die Einzelteile gepostet hatte, ist nun drin und läuft erstklassig  (Wer genau hinschaut, erkennt die orangenen Nippel  sonst ist der LRS optisch kaum vom alten zu unterscheiden). Aktuelles Gewicht im Tourensetup wie auf dem Foto: 15,4kg.


----------



## floggel (4. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Fett-Schmodder bindet jedes Bisschen an Staub und Dreck, dass dort hin kommt und ganz schnell wird aus dem Schmodder eine regelrechte Schmirgel-Paste, mit der man Kette und Ritzel in kürzester Zeit zugrunde richtet.


Die Paste hat mit Sicherheit schmirgelnde Wirkung, das steht außer Frage. Aber:


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> An einer Kette sollte sich äußerlich kein noch so kleines Tröpfchen Fett/Öl befinden


Das ist schlichtweg nicht möglich. Außer man bewegt das Rad im Reinraum und benutzt eine niemals geölte Kette. Die Realität ist aber, dass es ein offenes System ist, das im Dreck bewegt wird.
Wie du schon festgestellt hast, kriecht Öl, denn es muss in die Glieder rein. Ein paarmal mit dem Küchentuch drüberwischen wird es nicht davon abhalten weiterzukriechen, z.B. auch wieder heraus. Besonders bei anschließender Belastung der Kette, die durch Antreten hervorgerufen wird. Wenn das Rad dann 4h im Wald bewegt wird, kommt es unweigerlich zu Schmirgelpaste, da kannst du vorher oder nachher putzen wie du willst. Inbesondere bleibt zwangsläufig auch immer Schmirgel in den Gliedern zurück (Spaßfakt: Der fiese schwarze Schmirgel entsteht  als Resultat von Metallabrieb sogar in den Gliedern).

Jetzt kann man natürlich versuchen, die Paste oberflächlich zu entfernen, um einen geringfügig niedrigeren Verschleiß zu erzielen. (Jedoch ist der sichtbare Teil der ungefährlichste.) Oder aber man scheisst drauf und erneuert den Antrieb unter Umständen geringfügig früher.

Wer das Thema vertiefen will, kann sich ja mal an der Praxis orientieren und z.B. Stuntzi fragen, wie oft er so seine Kette sauber macht. Oder alternativ in Reiseradler-Foren querlesen.


----------



## 4Stroke (4. April 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (5. April 2012)

Gestern bei einer Tour am "Hainhausener Eisenkreuz".
Wenn schon kein Trail, dann wenigsten auf einem Pilgerweg
(verläuft bei mir in der Gegend vorbei).


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. April 2012)

Ist jetzt gut ! Das ist kein Putzthread hier  Ja, auch mir ist die Kette zu dreckig, aber ich war zu faul, sie nur fürs Foto sauber zu machen. Das geschieht dann vor der nächsten Tour. Und jetzt bitte BTT


----------



## Max_913 (5. April 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


>



Nice bike


----------



## mlb (5. April 2012)

so, jetzt isses fertig (na ja, fast...)


----------



## Fartzilla (5. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## RMvolcano (5. April 2012)

Danke, danke
Keine Ahnung ob ich hier so schwere Luft in den Reifen hab'... Gewogen - senkrecht stehend auf ner Personenwage, einige Messungen zwischen 10,3 und 10,5... OK grad eben warens doch nur 10,0.


Teileliste:

Grand Canyon Al F8 18,5"
RS SID RLT Poploc
Mavic Crossride Syst.
Formula R1 mit Hebelweitenjustage 160v/h ohne FCS & noch... ohne CFKhebel und CFKschelle
Trigger, Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Tretlager (glaub' auch Kette und Kassette): X9
KCNC Stütze und Klemme (unschlagbares Preis/Gewichts(Leistungs)verhältnis)
Acros Steuersatz original
Canyon Griffe
Ritchey wet black 58er Flat und 110er Vorbau
Candy 2
Ciclo 4.36 mit Trittfrequ. alles Kabel
Tune Wasserträger
Selle originalSattel
FF v/h
Schwalbe nr. 13 glaub ich
und die böse Kassetten-Plastikscheibe + paar Gramm Dreck


ich denk' der WCS wird wieder getauscht gegen den originalen "PRO"-Rizer minus ein paar g (+ in WCS-Aufmachung) und noch paar LatexMichelins dazu. Das kleine Kettenblatt schick' ich wohl auch noch in Rente...

Die Fred's hab ich damals billig bei iebee geschossen und hatte auch GROßE Bedenken (Hinweis auf der OVP: Reiner Wettkampfreifen, eingeschränkter Pannenschutz, Haltbarkeit etc etc.). Klar haben die auf losem Untergrund kaum bis wenig Grip und man sollte auf Asphalt schon schauen, nicht Jeden dornenspitzen oder Apfelgroßen Stein mitzunehmen - aber mein kleines iss ja auch keine Trailsau, zumal ich mir - am Bike arretiert - sowieso nicht so viel zutraue... Dafür gibs ja noch n [Flüstermodus: an]LV-MK8[Flüstermodus: aus]


----------



## Xah88 (6. April 2012)

*Endlich ist mein Torque fertig* 













* sry,  in der Schnelle war die Kette noch unter der Rolle


----------



## xander_v (6. April 2012)

schickes ding!

wasn das für eine kurbel?


----------



## Ghoosa (6. April 2012)

FR7 2008, oder was vom Original noch übrig ist 







HR-Leitung der Code muss noch gekürzt werden.


----------



## anulu (6. April 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> schickes ding!
> 
> wasn das für eine kurbel?



Schaut nach ner FSA Gravity iwas aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (6. April 2012)

Ghoosa schrieb:


> FR7 2008, oder was vom Original noch übrig ist
> 
> 
> 
> HR-Leitung der Code muss noch gekürzt werden.



die Klingel...


----------



## Ghoosa (6. April 2012)

Nö, die bleibt. Stört nicht und im Berliner Stadtverkehr teils sehr hilfreich


----------



## Jaspero (6. April 2012)

Torque FRX 2010


----------



## 4Stroke (6. April 2012)

Vorher:





Nachher:


----------



## BENDERR (6. April 2012)

Ghoosa schrieb:


> Nö, die bleibt. Stört nicht und im Berliner Stadtverkehr teils sehr hilfreich



keine zweifel.. schickes rad.
aber wo fährt man damit in berlin? is das nich _etwas_ überdimensionalisiert?


----------



## Xah88 (6. April 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Schaut nach ner FSA Gravity iwas aus.




Genau, FSA Gravity...


----------



## Ghoosa (6. April 2012)

Hehe, IN Berlin Famielentour (darf ich immer als 1. fahren "Klingeling"), außerhalb siehe zB http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=44. Dort gibts nen paar nette Beiträge mit coolen Touren, was so im Umland möglich ist. Oder halt bei mir vor der Haustür Pankow/Rosenthal, über Blankenfelde, Mühlenbeck und Buch. Klar, ist kein Bikepark/DH. Einsatzbereich ist bei mir mehr Super-Enduro.


----------



## stonehill (6. April 2012)

Jaspero schrieb:


> Torque FRX 2010



Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## nismo2002 (6. April 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


>



 LOVE'IT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. April 2012)

richtig schönes Bike!


----------



## simdiem (7. April 2012)

Definitiv


----------



## Xah88 (7. April 2012)

Falls ich damit gemeint war -> Vielen Dank, freut mich wirklich das es gefällt. 

Die LFR sind -um mal ein bisschen Werbung zu machen- von German Lightness mit blauen Nippel + blauen Hope-Naben. Leider sieht man das auf dem Bild nicht so gut, aber vllt auf diesem:





Hat btw jemand die Farben/Federhärten von den 2011 Totemfedern im Kopf ? (also gelb = mittel etc. ?) Hatte gehört da gab es eine Farbänderung und war mir jetzt nicht mehr ganz sicher...


----------



## xander_v (7. April 2012)

ab 2011 haben die farben geändert.
bei meiner war die rote die mittlere, vor 2011 war es die harte.
die gelbe ist ab 2011 die harte.
sind die felgen die alex supra d in chrom?

ich lasse mir gerade welche mit acros naben und spank spike felgen in chrom bauen.
wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert bis die räder ankamen?


----------



## Xah88 (7. April 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> ab 2011 haben die farben geändert.
> bei meiner war die rote die mittlere, vor 2011 war es die harte.
> die gelbe ist ab 2011 die harte.
> sind die felgen die alex supra d in chrom?
> ...



Ja genau, sind Supras in chrom.
Man muss dazu sagen, dass ich Alex heiße und ich seit Jahren von (Toyota) Supras schwärme (aber nicht die hässlich verbastelten)...von daher war ich froh das es die Supras wurden, denn jetzt steht mein Name und mein Lieblingsauto drauf   

Zur Dauer:
Angekündigt: 4-5 Wochen; Real: 8 Wochen , aber ich hatte ihm auch gesagt, dass ich warten kann, da ich eh noch bis Ende April im flachen Berlin bin 

Ich wollte eigtl auch Spank Spikes und die waren auch mein absoluter Favourit (aber Supras hatte er zu der Zeit rumliegen). Da musst du unbedingt mal die Bilder posten, wenn du sie hast ! Ich wette die sehen an einem Torque rattenscharf aus !

Guts Nächtle...

P´s war die gelbe dann vorher die weiche ?


----------



## xander_v (7. April 2012)

ich hatte bei mir zwei gelbe dabei eine davon war weich und eine hart, man erkennt es an den windungen und am durchmesser vom draht.
mittlerweile sollten glaube ich die blauen die weichen federn sein, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

hoffentlich dauert es keine acht wochen, sonst müsste ich den alten lrs ständig von x-12 auf qr9 umbauen

aber ein bild folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (7. April 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> *Endlich ist mein Torque fertig*


Und es ist SEHR gut geworden!    Finde die Supra D in chrom extrem geil. Ein Lenker in gleichem Finish würde das gut ergänzen 




Ghoosa schrieb:


> FR7 2008, oder was vom Original noch übrig ist


Ich stehe ja eigentlich gar nicht auf rot, aber an deinem Bike passt alles so gut zusammen, dass es mir echt sehr gut gefällt.




4Stroke schrieb:


> Vorher/Nachher


Da hast du dich beim Fahrwerk aber um ein paar Dimensionen verbessert  Fährt sich fast wie ein anderes Rad, oder?  Die roten E2200 kommen auch sehr gut.


----------



## 4Stroke (7. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da hast du dich beim Fahrwerk aber um ein paar Dimensionen verbessert  Fährt sich fast wie ein anderes Rad, oder?  Die roten E2200 kommen auch sehr gut.



Der Unterschied ist enorm .
Fahrgefühl um 100% besser! Mit einer 160er Gabel hätte ich das wahrscheinlich noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Xah88 (7. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und es ist SEHR gut geworden!    Finde die Supra D in chrom extrem geil. Ein Lenker in gleichem Finish würde das gut ergänzen



Vielen Dank, freut mich sehr ...

Ja, das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, war mir aber nicht sicher ob es dann "2much" ist. Daher würde da auch nie ein blauer Lenker dran kommen. 






Und ich muss sagen so fertig gefällt mir der "alte" Easton doch recht gut, auch weil jetzt recht ausgewogen schwarze, chrome, blaue Elemente am Torque verbaut sind. Außerdem sind die Code-Hebel und Schaltwippen am Lenker  ja auch chrom.

BTW gefiel mir 




am besten, denn ich mag es total, wenn die FFHelme einem so einen "bösen/außerirdischen" Blick geben...Klingt jetzt bescheuert, aber bei der Kopfhaltung finde ich es irgendwie cool


----------



## SchappiXT (7. April 2012)

Hallo!

Hier noch was von meinem 2012er Nerve AM 7.0 mit ein paar blauen Details:


----------



## 21XC12 (7. April 2012)

Mein neues is da!!!!


----------



## simdiem (7. April 2012)

TATAAAAAA!!  Na, glücklich? M passt?


----------



## bonny-m (7. April 2012)

Herzliche Glückwunsch, ich gehe meins nächsten Sa. abholen


----------



## sirios (7. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Mein neues is da!!!!



Sauber!

Dir ist ja klar dass wir dann die woche definitiv ne runde drehen müssen !
Glückwunsch!


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. April 2012)

Sehr sehr schön! 

Bist schon Probe gefahren? Heut haste echt gefehlt


----------



## Deleted 238363 (8. April 2012)

hat jetzt einen kurzen 40 mm nc17 vorbau und einen goldenen Race Face Atlas Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön!
> Bist schon Probe gefahren? Heut haste echt gefehlt


Ne bin noch nicht gefahren! Ich werde mich heute mal mit dem Fahrwerk beschäftigen und dann gehts ab auf den Hometrail!



sirios schrieb:


> Sauber! Dir ist ja klar dass wir dann die woche definitiv ne runde drehen müssen ! Glückwunsch!


Jo das machen wir definitiv!!! Dann können wir zusammen unsere DHX Air setuppen! 



simdiem schrieb:


> TATAAAAAA!!  Na, glücklich? M passt?


M passt perfekt!!


----------



## simdiem (8. April 2012)

Trailflowing schrieb:


> hat jetzt einen kurzen 40 mm nc17 vorbau und einen goldenen Race Face Atlas Lenker



Sehr schickes Bike!! Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Wippenfarbe. Ist das Gold? Und falls ja, war das schon von Werk aus golden, oder hast du da was machen lassen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Xah88 (8. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Bike!! Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Wippenfarbe. Ist das Gold? Und falls ja, war das schon von Werk aus golden, oder hast du da was machen lassen?
> 
> Gruß Simon



http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/torque.html

sollte ab werk so sein...


----------



## simdiem (8. April 2012)

Okay danke dir! Ich fragte deswegen, weil beim FRX Playzone in weiß, das orange wie gold aussieht. Zumindest auf den meisten Bildern...


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2012)

1st Ride!  War genial!!! Nur mit dem Fahrwerksetup hab ich's noch nicht so!

Ergon GE1 und C.Guide sind die ersten Modifikationen!!!


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. April 2012)

..da die meisten hier sauber sind ....







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Xah88 (8. April 2012)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> ..da die meisten hier sauber sind ....



sehr geil !


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2012)

Hatte ja noch nicht die Gelegenheit ...


----------



## Stefan_78 (8. April 2012)

....das kommt noch
sehr schönes rad übrigends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (8. April 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> 1st Ride!  War genial!!! Nur mit dem Fahrwerksetup hab ich's noch nicht so!
> 
> Ergon GE1 und C.Guide sind die ersten Modifikationen!!!



Um dein Setup kümmern wir uns die Woche, das ist kein Problem. Wir haben ja in etwa dieselbe Statur und Gewicht. Mein Popometer ist recht sensibel was das Abstimmen angeht !

Geiles Bike übrigens, ich bin fast ein ganz kleines Bisschen neidisch


----------



## rmfausi (8. April 2012)

Hallo 21XC12,
was war der Grund eine c.guide dranzubauen? Hat die Kette zu arg geschlagen? An der Hammerschmitt soll/ist doch eine Kettenführung dran.
Deine Größe war 183/87cm richtg? Dann werde ich mir doch mal M am 21.4 bei Canyon genauer anschauen.

Das Rad sieht sehr gut aus, bin auch bald dran.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (8. April 2012)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> ..da die meisten hier sauber sind ....



Und dann noch inne Wohnung.  Ich hätte mir was anhören dürfen.


----------



## 21XC12 (8. April 2012)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> ....das kommt noch
> sehr schönes rad übrigends



Danke!!! 



sirios schrieb:


> Um dein Setup kümmern wir uns die Woche, das ist kein Problem. Wir haben ja in etwa dieselbe Statur und Gewicht. Mein Popometer ist recht sensibel was das Abstimmen angeht !
> Geiles Bike übrigens, ich bin fast ein ganz kleines Bisschen neidisch



Danke! Du kennst dich da ja schon besser aus. Bin froh das du da so hilfsbereit bist!! Bin auch voll HAPPY mit der Kiste!! Neidisch brauchst du aber nicht sein, weil dein Bike ja wohl auch HAMMER ist!! Kannst natürlich auch gerne mal ne Runde mit meinem drehen! 



rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo 21XC12,
> was war der Grund eine c.guide dranzubauen? Hat die Kette zu arg geschlagen? An der Hammerschmitt soll/ist doch eine Kettenführung dran.
> Deine Größe war 183/87cm richtg? Dann werde ich mir doch mal M am 21.4 bei Canyon genauer anschauen.
> Das Rad sieht sehr gut aus, bin auch bald dran.
> Gruß rmfausi



Ich hatte die noch C.Guide von meinem alten Bike! Die Kettenführung sitzt oben auf der Kurbel. Unten führt nix. Es soll einfach das Schlagen der Kette verhindern. Frag mich aber nicht ob es nötig gewesen wäre! 
Ja Größe und SL is richtig! L wäre für mich definitv zu groß gewesen!! Hab alle Größen gefahren! Von S bis L und hab mir dann das gegriffen was mir am besten passte und hinten gelesen welche Größe es hat! M!!!


----------



## Deleted 238363 (8. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Bike!! Ich hätte mal eine Frage zur Wippenfarbe. Ist das Gold? Und falls ja, war das schon von Werk aus golden, oder hast du da was machen lassen?
> 
> Gruß Simon



Hi Simon. Das Bike ist so wie auf dem Foto das Komplettbike vom Werk. Inzwischen habe ich einen kurzen Vorbau und einen goldenen Lenker dran (sieht man in meiner Bildergalerie)

Gruss Marius


----------



## nukular2008 (8. April 2012)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Und dann noch inne Wohnung.  Ich hätte mir was anhören dürfen.



Solange die Mitbewohner auf den Fotos die einzigen sind dürften sich die Beschwerden in Grenzen halten 

btw: Was kosten diese Aufsteller von Canyon? Oder bekommt man die auch mal dazu wenn man ganz nett fragt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (8. April 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=Z06&item=11477


----------



## balalu (9. April 2012)

Habe hier auch mal was dreckiges


----------



## MaXXimus (9. April 2012)

sooooo soll das sein!!


----------



## Mithras (9. April 2012)

jepp, ne richtige Dreckschleuder


----------



## Fartzilla (9. April 2012)

Gibt ja wohl kaum was schöneres als ein dreckiges Rad..meins gefällt mir so auch am besten =)


----------



## balalu (9. April 2012)

Mir gefällt es so gut, aber auch wenn es sauber ist hat es was 

Teils war es so krass schlammig, dass die Schaltung schon zu murren angefangen hatte!

An dem Tag war es schon sehr dreckig.... ich hatte den Schlamm sogar komplett in den Schuhen und sah aus wie eine Sau!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (9. April 2012)

Und Dreckig warst de auch noch


----------



## balalu (9. April 2012)

Das war wohl eine Vorlage! Wenn ich es nicht geahnt hätte


----------



## xander_v (9. April 2012)

hier mal der umbau für den park, es fehlen die neuen räder, kurbel und decals.













donnerstag kommt der erste parkbesuch.

hat wer interesse an einer 2-fach saint kurbel vom 22.08.11 mit xtr innenlager?


----------



## Xah88 (9. April 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> hier mal der umbau für den park, es fehlen die neuen räder, kurbel und decals.



schaut schick aus, mir gefällts ...zumal auch Kaisers drauf sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (10. April 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> hier mal der umbau für den park, es fehlen die neuen räder, kurbel und decals.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1098192
> 
> ...


 
XT mit Carbon-Cage?? 

Beste Grüße...


----------



## canyoneugen (10. April 2012)

balalu schrieb:


> Habe hier auch mal was dreckiges



Wie war denn der Grip mit dem Minion in der Pampe?


----------



## balalu (10. April 2012)

Das Bild ist an dem Tag Anfang April entstanden als es über Nacht in den Bergen nochmal 5cm Schnee gab. 

Wer die Strecke am Samerberg kennt, der weiß dass der Boden dort sehr komprimiert ist. Daher war dort nur eine Schicht Dreck auf dem hart gefrorenen Boden! Konsistenz würde ich sagen irgendwas zwischen Joghurt und sahne! 
An den Stellen ging der Mionon echt erstaunlich gut.
An Stellen an denen der Boden weich war gings halt mehr quer. Und der Bremsgrip sowie selbstreinigung war auch nicht mehr gut! 

Trotzdem ein guter Tag! :thumbup:


Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## canyoneugen (10. April 2012)

Bei solchen Bodenverhältnissen würde unser Bikepark (Osternohe) niemals öffnen. Da ist es auch so schon gefährlich genug.....
Aber Respekt, so lernt man sicher auch sein Bike zu beherrschen


----------



## Totoxl (10. April 2012)

Xander V 

Ich mit Rädchen


----------



## xander_v (10. April 2012)

schön das es gefällt obwohl es nur halbfertig ist.

ich bin voller hoffnung das der kaiser hält was conti verspricht.

zum käfig, shimano biete leider kein schaltwerk an was nen kurzen käfig wie das saint hat und dabei 10fach kompatibel ist.
also habe ich eine zeichnung gemacht und das teil fräsen lassen.
bolzen im keller gedreht und nun hoffe ich das es lange hält


----------



## mohlo (10. April 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Xander V
> 
> Ich mit Rädchen



Körpergröße nahe der 2-Meter-Grenze und den Rahmen in M oder gar S?


----------



## sundawn77 (10. April 2012)

@xander_v

ist das eine 2012er 66er Evo Titanium oder eine CR mit geänderten Tauchrohren?


----------



## anulu (10. April 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Körpergröße nahe der 2-Meter-Grenze und den Rahmen in M oder gar S?



Schaut mir eher nach nem L-Rahmen aus bei dem Abstand Piggy - Oberrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (10. April 2012)

mohlo schrieb:


> Körpergröße nahe der 2-Meter-Grenze und den Rahmen in M oder gar S?


Nein 


anulu schrieb:


> Schaut mir eher nach nem L-Rahmen aus bei dem Abstand Piggy - Oberrohr.


Ja, wir haben ein Gewinner. 

Nein Spaß bei Seite. Es ist der L Rahmen passt mir aber 100%ig. Ich fahre Räder aber auch gerne etwas Kompakter. Berg rauf ist es Ok, Berg runter Top. Sattelstütze ist zum Touren fahren natürlich eine ganze Ecke weiter raus, 400er Stütze auf max.


----------



## anulu (10. April 2012)




----------



## xander_v (10. April 2012)

ist eine 2012er 66er Evo Titanium


----------



## grogy81 (11. April 2012)

Nerve AM 8.0x


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. April 2012)

Hey, genau das habe ich mir auch rausgesucht.
Kannst du da noch bessere Bilder von machen? 

Ist der Rahmen eigentlich nachträglich glänzend lackiert?

Viele Grüsse und viel Spaß damit


----------



## grogy81 (11. April 2012)

Was genau willst du denn sehen? 
Eins von vorne oben hab ich grad noch parat. 
Wenn du schon vorher das ganze Radl von Bildern kennst is ja die Ãberraschung nicht mehr so groÃ. ð Ich kann die nur sagen, dass du auf keinen Fall einen Fehler gemacht hast. Das Rad fÃ¤hrt sich absolut genial!

Rahmen ist natÃ¼rlich nicht nachtrÃ¤glich lackiert. Ich hab nur den Sattel und die Reifen getauscht. 
Die Hans Dampf heb ich mir fÃ¼r die Alpen auf. FÃ¼r unsere unterfrÃ¤nkischen Gefilde reicht auch der X-King dicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keks_nascher (11. April 2012)

Mal wieder ein Hardtail. GC Al 6.0 2011 mit Reba Race und demächst mit SLX Bremsen.


----------



## Mithras (11. April 2012)

solide ausgestattetes HT! 

Aber drückt der Sattel in der Einstellung nicht an pikanten Stellen?


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. April 2012)

In Natura sehen die immer nen Ticken anders aus 
HQ wäre toll gewesen.

Wenn der nicht weiter behandelt ist, find ich das klasse!


----------



## thomas_127 (11. April 2012)

@grogy81 Schönes Rad! Welche Rahmengröße ist das?
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal im Schweinfurter Wald, ich komme aus Werneck und fahre dort eigentlich regelmäßig mit meinem Nerve XC.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## molecola (12. April 2012)

Hi all, some update on my torque, marza 888 CR 2012


----------



## Deleted 238363 (12. April 2012)

Passt der Lenker zum Bike?





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## anulu (12. April 2012)

Wenn die Farbtöne passen dann ja. Is auf dem Bild schwer auszumachen oder is der Lenker dunkler wie die Klemme un die Wippe?


----------



## fanatikz (12. April 2012)

...der Lenker schon, die Gabel ist hier der Störfaktor...


----------



## Deleted 238363 (12. April 2012)

Beim Gold habe ich kein Unterschied festgestellt. Die Gabel in Weiss würde warscheinlich besser passen.


----------



## Deleted 238363 (12. April 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (12. April 2012)

molecola schrieb:


> Hi all, some update on my torque, marza 888 CR 2012



Nice bike, love the MZ Decals, m8...which grips did you use ?


----------



## grogy81 (13. April 2012)

@thomas_127; das ist Rahmengröße M.
Ja, im Schweinfurter Wald bin ich auch regelmäßig unterwegs. Da gibts schon ein paar schöne Strecken!
Grüße


----------



## molecola (13. April 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Nice bike, love the MZ Decals, m8...which grips did you use ?



Thanks! Grips are the Raceface Strife... big and soft, love them.

..here is another click:


----------



## Pectoralis (13. April 2012)

Hi, ich klink mich hier mal ein...hat jemand nen paar Fotos von 2012 FRX Dropzone?

Gruß


----------



## bad-toni (13. April 2012)




----------



## un1e4shed (13. April 2012)

bad-toni schrieb:


> Mein Strive 7.0 2012
> Änderungen
> Lenker Answer Pro Taper 780 DH
> Vorbau Answer Rove Dj Stem 50mm
> ...



Sehr geil! Hat da Aceton nachgeholfen?


----------



## Xah88 (13. April 2012)

bad-toni schrieb:


> Mein Strive 7.0 2012
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/20120413154317.jpg/



Puh, also mir wären das zu viele Farben (rote Pedalen, bunter Sattel, goldene Sattelstütze, dann blau in den Felgen)...aber sieht ja jeder anders


----------



## bad-toni (13. April 2012)

@un1e4shed
*Topf/*Edelstahlspirale und Bremsenreiniger


----------



## sirios (13. April 2012)

bad-toni schrieb:


> @un1e4shed
> *Topf/*Edelstahlspirale und Bremsenreiniger



Die meisten Bremsenreiniger enthalten sowieso nix anderes als ein Aceton-Alkohol-Gemisch. Effektiver ist definitv reines Aceton. Man sollte nur nicht den Fehler machen den Lappen/Zewa nicht stark genug damit zu tränken. Der Schrott verfliegt ja direkt. Aceton ist für uns hier das effektivste frei erhältliche Lösungsmittel.

Übrigens: Die goldene Sattelstütze sieht mal echt affig aus. Ungefähr so wie Chromfelgen an nem Golf. Aber gut über Geschmack kann man bekanntlich streiten .

Viel Spaß noch damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (14. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Übrigens: Die goldene Sattelstütze sieht mal echt affig aus. Ungefähr so wie Chromfelgen an nem Golf. Aber gut über Geschmack kann man bekanntlich streiten .
> 
> Viel Spaß noch damit!


----------



## Stefan_78 (14. April 2012)

so..wieder Sauber 

meine Änderungen der letzten Jahre:

...Avid Code 2011
...Ergon GA1
...ENVE DH Bar 760mm
...Truvativ Vorbau
...Continental der Baron 2.3 
...Truvativ Descendant Kurbel incl.GPX Innenlager
...FSA Sattelstütze
...Selle Italie SLR TT

Ergebnis 16,93 Kg






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## bad-toni (14. April 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Die meisten Bremsenreiniger enthalten sowieso nix anderes als ein Aceton-Alkohol-Gemisch. Effektiver ist definitv reines Aceton. Man sollte nur nicht den Fehler machen den Lappen/Zewa nicht stark genug damit zu tränken. Der Schrott verfliegt ja direkt. Aceton ist für uns hier das effektivste frei erhältliche Lösungsmittel.
> 
> Übrigens: Die goldene Sattelstütze sieht mal echt affig aus. Ungefähr so wie Chromfelgen an nem Golf. Aber gut über Geschmack kann man bekanntlich streiten .
> 
> Viel Spaß noch damit!



die schwarze rock shox reverb wieder  dranmontiert damit es nicht affig ausschaut! und auch gleich die chromfelgen vom golf abmontiert
@Xah88
der blitz macht es nur etwas zu bunt


----------



## gerry. (14. April 2012)




----------



## mok2905 (14. April 2012)




----------



## simdiem (14. April 2012)

gerry. schrieb:


>



Ahhhhh, gerry mal hiergeblieben! 

Jetzt musst du auch ein paar Fragen beantworten.

Ist das dein FRX? 
Bist du das FRX mit dem DB Air gefahren?
Was für einen Eindruck macht der Air im FRX?
Hast du das FRX auch mit einem Coil Dämpfer gefahren? Wie schlägt sich der Air im Vergleich zum Coil?
Welche Einstellung bist du gefahren? 203 oder 185 mm?
Ist die Befürchtung dass ein Air Dämpfer bei soviel Federweg zu sehr durch den FW rauscht gerechtfertigt?
Ist ein Air Dämpfer bei soviel FW gegen Ende nicht zu progressiv?

Und ganz wichtig: Wie antriebsneutral ist der Hinterbau? Hast du eventuell bzgl. des Wippens einen Vergleich zum normalen Torque oder Am?

Danke für deine Mühe 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (14. April 2012)

bad-toni schrieb:


> Mein Strive 7.0 2012
> Änderungen
> Lenker Answer Pro Taper 780 DH
> Vorbau Answer Rove Dj Stem 50mm
> ...



fürchterlich


----------



## gerry. (15. April 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, gerry mal hiergeblieben!
> 
> Jetzt musst du auch ein paar Fragen beantworten.
> 
> ...



Hi Simon, 
dann beantworte ich mal deine Fragen  :
1) ja ist mein FRX
2) ja fahre es ab jetzt immer mit dem CCDB Air
3) Der Dämpfer macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Arbeitet sehr sensibel und federt alles weg. Fahre mit ca. 30% Sag und habe ihn noch nicht zum Anschlag gebracht. Allerdrings muss den Dämpfer erstmal einstellen. 
4) den Coil bin ich noch nicht gefahren, da ich ihn sofort gegen der Air getauscht habe. So wie sich der Air aber verhält, vermisse ich keinen Coil Dämpfer.
5) Die Einstellung war 185 high. Bis jetzt habe ich das mal so gelassen, damit das Rad beim Touren fahren agil bleibt.
6) Wie geschrieben, ist der Air Dämpfer bisher nicht ansatzweise durch den Federweg gerauscht. Ich hatte immer noch ca. 30% Restfederweg. Höchste Sprünge & Drops bisher ca. 1,2m.
7) Ob er zu progressiv ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da keine großen Sprünge bisher und Dämpfereinstellungen nicht optimal.
8) Der Hinterbau mag wohl antriebsneutral sein, wackelt aber deutlich wenn ich den Berg hoch fahre. Durch die Erhöhung der Druckstufe konnte ich das Wippen unterbinden. Die Feinfühligkeit des Dämpfers hat auch ihre Nachteile 

Ansonsten super Rad, fährt sich agil, trotz des flachen Lenkwinkels. Auch aufgrund der niedrigen Front. Aber ich habe trotzdem das Gefühl, dass es nicht so gut den Berg hoch geht wie mein altes Specialized Enduro. Ist aber auch verständlich...

Grüße


----------



## stromb6 (15. April 2012)

So 2012 Vertride mit RochShox Reverb. 40.000 Höhenmeter bergauf in drei Monaten. Das Ding is absolut tourentaglich!


----------



## sundawn77 (15. April 2012)

@mok2905

Mit welchem Adapter hast Du die Saint hinten montiert?
Ist doch noch eine 203er Scheibe, oder?


----------



## stromb6 (15. April 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> @mok2905
> 
> Mit welchem Adapter hast Du die Saint hinten montiert?
> Ist doch noch eine 203er Scheibe, oder?



Das ist der PM 180 auf 203 Adapter, bekommst bei Canyon oder jedem Bikehandel. Für die neuen 200 Bremsscheiben musst ihn allerdings etwas abfräsen. Bei meiner Formula oval war er etwas zu hoch.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29820_Scheibenbremsadapter-PM-auf-PM--40-.html
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?mid=125;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,15,117;pgc=146:536


----------



## mok2905 (15. April 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> @mok2905
> 
> Mit welchem Adapter hast Du die Saint hinten montiert?
> Ist doch noch eine 203er Scheibe, oder?



Ich hab noch den Avid Adapter drauf, hab einfach unter den Sattel 2 Unterlegscheiben gemacht. Ist nicht die beste Lösung, aber geht. 

Werde aber bald eh auf Shimano oder Hope Scheiben umrüsten und dazu dann auch einen passenden Adapter kaufen. Der Magura 26 sollte da passen hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## Topanga (15. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> So 2012 Vertride mit RochShox Reverb. 40.000 Höhenmeter bergauf in drei Monaten. Das Ding is absolut tourentaglich!
> 
> Sollte das 2012 Vertride nicht auch eine Kashima beschichtete Gabel haben?


----------



## Monche (15. April 2012)

Topanga schrieb:


> stromb6 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So 2012 Vertride mit RochShox Reverb. 40.000 Höhenmeter bergauf in drei Monaten. Das Ding is absolut tourentaglich!
> ...


----------



## Topanga (16. April 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Topanga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hat es doch auch ;-)
> ...


----------



## Wobbi (16. April 2012)

ist euch noch nicht aufgefallen, dass das im vergleich bei fast allen gabeln und dämpfern mit kashima so ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianDue (16. April 2012)




----------



## stromb6 (16. April 2012)

Topanga schrieb:


> Monche schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn das Foto nicht zu sehr täuscht hat der Dämpfer doch eine deutlich dunklere Farbe als die Standrohre der Gabel. Oder hat Kashima an der Gabel eine andere Farbe als am Dämpfer?
> ...


----------



## TigersClaw (16. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Topanga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Kashima Beschichtung am Dämpfer ist auch wesentlich dunkler als an der Gabel. Ist aber bei allen 2012 Dämpfern so.
> ...


----------



## Fartzilla (16. April 2012)

Kettenführung getuned =)


----------



## Mithras (16. April 2012)

Ich will auch sowas  .. meine hat sich ja auf einer Seite verabschiedet .. 







aber Bionicon ist sehr hilfsbereit, wenn ich denen nen frankierten Polsterbrief schicke, bekomm ich ein neues Plasteteil


----------



## Fartzilla (16. April 2012)

Bei mir wars an beiden Seiten weggebrochen..war eig. nur eine Frage der Zeit^^


----------



## Fluffi (16. April 2012)

Was soll ich sagen, meine gefrickelte Version hält noch 

Habt ihr vieleicht die Kabelbinder zu locker gehabt ? Dadurch arbeitet die Halterung und der Kunststoff bricht. Ich habe vorsichtshalber zwei pro Seite draufgepackt.


----------



## Fartzilla (16. April 2012)

Kabelbinder waren mit der zange nachgezogen bis zum gehtnichtmehr..ich habe Kunststoff eh nie so wirklich getraut


----------



## Timbozim (16. April 2012)

Heute mit der Post gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (16. April 2012)

meine Kabelbinder waren auch fest


----------



## simdiem (16. April 2012)

Schaut super aus!!!


----------



## stonehill (17. April 2012)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Heute mit der Post gekommen...


----------



## Mithras (17. April 2012)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Heute mit der Post gekommen...



Das würd ich auch gern mal im Park fahren


----------



## DerWahnsinn (17. April 2012)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Heute mit der Post gekommen...



 sau chic ! (evtl. in einem laaaangen winter das grün gegen eine andere farbe tauschen, grün ist nicht mein ding  )


----------



## stonehill (17. April 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> sau chic ! (evtl. in einem laaaangen winter das grün gegen eine andere farbe tauschen, grün ist nicht mein ding  )



LRS und Vorbau find ich auch farblich eher verbesserungswürdig aber das kann man ja alles noch irgendwann machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (17. April 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> sau chic ! (evtl. in einem laaaangen winter das grün gegen eine andere farbe tauschen, grün ist nicht mein ding  )



das Grün ist....leider GEIL


----------



## knackundback (17. April 2012)

Moin...

Kurze frage...fährt jemand von euch ein nerve am von 2010 mit einem weißem lrs? oder gar mit einem weißem ztr flow hope pro evo 2 lrs? 

Wenn ja würden mich bilder sehr interessieren... 

Sportliche grüße



Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## iquilibrium (17. April 2012)

Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 SL    Gekommen am 4.4.12 (KW14) 4 wochen vor ursprünglichen Liefertermin....


----------



## knuspi (17. April 2012)

Goiles Teil!


----------



## TrailStar87 (17. April 2012)

Timbozim schrieb:


> Heute mit der Post gekommen...



Schaut Hammer Geil aus!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. April 2012)




----------



## knuspi (17. April 2012)

Artgerechte Haltung  So soll das sein!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. April 2012)

So sah's letzte Woche in Finale "leider" jeden Tag aus. Hat tierisch Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Stefan_78 (17. April 2012)

@Mettwurst82 ...


----------



## Fartzilla (17. April 2012)

So muss der Hobel aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (17. April 2012)

Nun werden wohl endlich die Strives ausgeliefert.

Hier mal ein Foto bevor es weiter zerlegt und umgebaut wird.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (17. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Foto bevor es weiter zerlegt und umgebaut wird.



Was wird geändert?


----------



## stromb6 (17. April 2012)

Bremsen auf Formula OVAL
Kurbel auf Raceface SixC
Sattel auf SDG TiFly
Laufräder auf ZTR Notubes Flow mit DT Swiss 240s Naben
Lenker Easton Haven

Wollte einen weißen Rahmen aber da Canyon beide 9.0 ESX nur in der dummen stealth Lackierung hat bau ich meines einfach komplett um.

Sind nur leider noch net alle Teile da aber werd mal schön langsam beginnen.


----------



## knackundback (18. April 2012)

Während des schiebens habe ich ja jetzt zeit was zu posten...

Danke canyon!




Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk


----------



## knuspi (18. April 2012)

Willkommen im Club  Der Austausch funktioniert aber problemlos. Und danach hast du eine 2011er Strebe, die etwas stabiler aussieht.


----------



## Monche (18. April 2012)

welche BJ ist das Nerve mit der gebrochenen strebe?
gibts die probleme 2011/2012 noch?


----------



## knuspi (18. April 2012)

Die Probleme gab es bei den 2009/2010 Modellen


----------



## kaptan (18. April 2012)

​


----------



## stromb6 (19. April 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike. Endlich mal ein schwarzer Rahmen mit weißem Canyon Schriftzug. Hätte ich an meinem Vertride auch gern, aber leider gabs das nur in dieser fragwürdigen Stealth Lackierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## glenrider (19. April 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> ​



What a beauty! Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

aktuell sieht es so aus.
besseres foto wird noch gemacht.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. April 2012)

Schon ein männliches Fahrzeug 

Pedale im "Wippen-Orange" oder die Wippe in Blau wäre sicherlich auch cool.
Aber da was passendes im Ton zu finden wird bestimmt nicht einfach.


----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

das blau von der klemme kommt noch weg. die ist nur zum übergang bis die kleine schwarze kommt.
und das orange kommt auch noch weg.


----------



## gasok.ONE (19. April 2012)

@ dia-mandt

GEFÄLLT!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> aktuell sieht es so aus.
> besseres foto wird noch gemacht.


Sehr geiler Hobel!  Wobei ICH die Orange-Reduktion schade finde, da ich voll drauf stehe - sieht man ja an meinem  Den orangenen Lenker hätte ich aber vermutlich auch ausgetauscht, stehe nicht so auf farbige Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (19. April 2012)

ich wollte einfach kein rad das wie alle aussieht.
90% der leute mit nem Speedzone haben orangene pedale gekauft und alles orangene gelassen.
das selbe beim trailflow...blaue pedale lenker etc.
ich habe einen plan wo ich hin will.
aber wenn ich alles direkt mache ist es ja langweilig....


----------



## sundawn77 (19. April 2012)

Ich find die orangenen Teile sehr schick, besonders den orangenen Spank Spike 777, der ist porno, vor allem weil man den nicht kaufen kann ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. April 2012)

Da hatte ich es etwas "einfacher"... an meinem 2009er FR 9.0 war auÃer dem Schriftzug und den Elox-Teilen an der Bremse NICHTS orange. Eh relativ egal, da ich sowieso alles bis auf Rahmen, Bremse und Sattel direkt ausgetauscht habe  Habe es dann mit der Zeit an ein paar kleinen Punkten aufgrgriffen, da ich auf orange stehe - Brems-Design "kopiert", Sattelklemme, Gabel-/DÃ¤mpfer-Decals (das mehr um die Anzahl der Farben am Rad zu redurieren und weil ich weiÃ nicht mag) und zuletzt der 5mm Spacer unterm Vorbau und die Nippel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Die orangenen Pedale wollte ich z. B. eigentlich gar nicht, aber die schwarzen Vault waren zu der Zeit bei CRC nicht lieferbar und es musste wegen einem unmittelbar anstenenden Schweiz-Urlaub schnell gehen  Die orangenen zu nehmen war mir dann lieber als woanders >30â¬ mehr zu zahlen fÃ¼r schwarze, hab meine noch zum Mega-EinfÃ¼hrungspreis von ~67â¬ gekauft 
Die Wippe an den neuen Torques in farbig elox wÃ¤re mir auch fast schon zu viel btw. Aber an kleinen Teilen find ichs einfach klasse


----------



## Totoxl (19. April 2012)

Am Rahmen und Vorbau ein bisschen Farbe entfernt


----------



## Mithras (19. April 2012)

Neue dicke 2,5" Muddy Marys für den Park-LRS 






Passt super!


----------



## simdiem (19. April 2012)

Sieht "Fät" aus 

Was für eine Versionen sind das? Hast du sie mal gewogen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Mithras (20. April 2012)

Das ist jeweils die Snakeskin Downhill Version (gut und günstig im Bikemarkt bekommen) , vorn einer mit Gooey Gluey Mische hinten ein Triple Nano.. 
..gewogen hab ich se nicht aber ein Reifen müsste so um die 1,4KG wiegen.. 

Fät schaun se aus, ging mir in erster Linie im Pannenschutz und Grip im Park, sind auch nur auf dem Park LRS, denn da gibts nen Lift


----------



## sundawn77 (20. April 2012)

Bist Du sicher , dass es die Downhill-variante ist? Auf dem Foto sieht es zumindest vorne nach Freeride aus...


----------



## Mithras (20. April 2012)

@ sundawn77 hast Recht, is 2x Freeride Version .. hatte das Downhill noch von nem anderen Angebot im Sinn


----------



## sundawn77 (20. April 2012)

Die reichen auch und sollten nur um die 980-1000 gramm das Stück wiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (20. April 2012)

denke auch, der Pannenschutz sollte auch hier ausreichend sein


----------



## sundawn77 (20. April 2012)

Ein Freund fährt die nur und ist total begeistert. Bin auch schon damit gefahren. Rollen noch recht gut und haben eine mega Eigendämpfung.


----------



## Mithras (20. April 2012)

fesch .. wieviel Bar Druck hat ihr da rein ? .. sind 2 / 2,2 ok ?


----------



## sundawn77 (20. April 2012)

1.8 sogar nur


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. April 2012)

Je breiter umso weniger - und je nachdem ob du 70 oder 100kg wiegst


----------



## dia-mandt (20. April 2012)

auf den reifen steht ja drauf was der untere druck ist, der empfohlen wird.
drunter gibt es halt keine garantie das er richtig auf der felge sitzt/bleibt.


----------



## christophersch (20. April 2012)

ich fahre zur Zeit auch die 2.5er Variante in der Freeride Version. Vorne fahre ich, wenn es die Strecke erlaubt (was aber fast überall der Fall ist) 1,25 Bar. Hat mich beim nachmessen auch erstaunt. Aber fühlt sich nicht "zuu" weich an. Liegt einfach am Volumen.

Über 2-2,2 Bar sollte man meiner Meinung nach aber nie gehen. Auch nicht bei 1 Ply. Da leidet der Grip einfach zu stark drunter.... (nur bei evtl. sehr schmalen Schlappen. Aber nicht bei 2.5ern)


----------



## Mithras (20. April 2012)

Mein Gewicht, in Montur wohl um die 88 KG würd ich sagen ...


----------



## rmfausi (20. April 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 214724 (20. April 2012)

hier ein graues Torque Dropzone von 2010


----------



## jaamaa (20. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mein Gewicht, in Montur wohl um die 88 KG würd ich sagen ...



Ich (gleiche Gewicht) bin die 2.35er mit 1.5-1.6/1.9 (v/h) gefahren. Super! 
Weniger ist mehr


----------



## christophersch (20. April 2012)

TH1984 schrieb:


> hier ein graues Torque Dropzone von 2010



Tut mir leid, aber Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstellung sind grausig! Pedale aber eigentlich auch 

Ansonsten aber schönes Rad!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> denke auch, der Pannenschutz sollte auch hier ausreichend sein


Also in der Hinsicht (und auch vom Grip her) würde ich lieber die 2.35er in der DH Version fahren. Ok, sind auch deutlich schwerer, aber ich bilde mir ein, die rollen besser als die 2.5er FR...! Ich hab MM/WW 2.35 DH aufm Park-LRS.




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ein Freund fährt die nur und ist total begeistert. Bin auch schon damit gefahren. Rollen noch recht gut und haben eine mega Eigendämpfung.


Gut rollen? Schlechter Witz!! Die Dinger haben einen Rollwiderstand wie ein Schaufelrad  Hatte die testweise auch mal drauf, da kommt man selbst bergab aus dem treten nicht mehr raus, bergauf oder auch Flach-Asphalt sind eh grausam damit. Die Stollen sind deutlich länger als beim 2.35er, das merkt man immens.




dia-mandt schrieb:


> auf den reifen steht ja drauf was der untere druck ist, der empfohlen wird.
> drunter gibt es halt keine garantie das er richtig auf der felge sitzt/bleibt.


Darauf würde ich NICHTS geben! Es gibt so viele Reifen, die einen Mindestdruck von 2,5-3 bar haben, damit kannst du höchstens auf der Straße halbwegs vernünftig fahren. 
Der Sitz des Reifens auf der Felge hängt übrigens deutlich mehr von der Felge ab, als vom Luftdruck...


----------



## Mithras (20. April 2012)

Da bin ich mal auf den ersten Parkbesuch mit den Walzen gespannt ^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. April 2012)

Ein Kumpel hatte die auch lange als Park-Bereifung und war sehr zufrieden...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (20. April 2012)

na als Tourenreifen fahre ich 2,4er Fat Alberts mit V1,8/h2,1 Bar... taugt ...


----------



## 4Stroke (20. April 2012)

TH1984 schrieb:


> hier ein graues Torque Dropzone von 2010



Ist das ein 680mm Lenker?
Wie kannst du damit sicher fahren 

=>
- Lenker zu schmal
- Lenker zuviel Rise
- Vorbau zu lang
- Pedale zu klobig


----------



## Mithras (20. April 2012)

Wer kann der kann  .. die Bremse geht ab


----------



## T!ll (20. April 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ist das ein 680mm Lenker?
> Wie kannst du damit sicher fahren



Vor ein paar Jahren hätte man wohl gefragt:

"Wie kannst du mit so einem breiten Lenker nur fahren?"


----------



## stromb6 (20. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Das ist jeweils die Snakeskin Downhill Version (gut und günstig im Bikemarkt bekommen) , vorn einer mit Gooey Gluey Mische hinten ein Triple Nano..
> ..gewogen hab ich se nicht aber ein Reifen müsste so um die 1,4KG wiegen..
> 
> Fät schaun se aus, ging mir in erster Linie im Pannenschutz und Grip im Park, sind auch nur auf dem Park LRS, denn da gibts nen Lift



Also wenn ich nicht schon total verkalkt bin ist der Reifen schon etwas älteren baujahrs den du da aufgezogen hast. Die Freeride Muddy's gibts normal schon seit Mitte letzten Jahres net mehr. Gooey Gluey und Tripple Nano Compound  gibt es ebenfalls schon länger nicht mehr.

Die neuen Muddy Mary Reifen sind Pace-, Trail-und Vertstar. Ich fahre einen Trailstar 2,35er auf dem Vertride und muss sagen das sogar beim Trailstar der Rollwiderstand sehr hoch ist. Ist ein guter Allrounder der Muddy aber kein besonders schneller Reifen.


----------



## Mithras (20. April 2012)

Stimmt, die sind nicht aus der aktuellen Serie .. wie gesagt sollen nur im Park herhalten ..


----------



## xander_v (21. April 2012)

Die muddy marry gibt es doch noch in 2.5 als trailstar in der freerideversion, jedenfalls ist sie auf der schwalbe homepage noch gelistet.


----------



## stromb6 (21. April 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Die muddy marry gibt es doch noch in 2.5 als trailstar in der freerideversion, jedenfalls ist sie auf der schwalbe homepage noch gelistet.



Es gibt alle Gravity Reifen von Schwalbe als Freeride. Dabei handelt es sich immer und die jeweiligen Faltreifen. Als Downhill werden nur die Drahtreifen geführt. Nur sieht die Beschriftung der neuen Freeride anders aus als die auf Mithras Foto.


----------



## Mithras (21. April 2012)

Bin die teile gerade mal 5 Runden im Park gefahren, vorn 1,6Bar hinten 1,8 .. haben nen Hammer Grip, Abrollverhalten ist für meine Bedürfnisse ok, Dämpfwirkung fand ich echt krass...

Hatte vorher 2,4er Ardents Exo drauf .. muss sagen die Marys taugen mir persönlich deutlich besser im Park auch wenn sie nicht die aktuelle Trailstar Gummimischung haben die wohl deutlich besser rollt .. 

mir gefällts


----------



## sirios (21. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Bin die teile gerade mal 5 Runden im Park gefahren, vorn 1,6Bar hinten 1,8 .. haben nen Hammer Grip, Abrollverhalten ist für meine Bedürfnisse ok, Dämpfwirkung fand ich echt krass...
> 
> Hatte vorher 2,4er Ardents Exo drauf .. muss sagen die Marys taugen mir persönlich deutlich besser im Park auch wenn sie nicht die aktuelle Trailstar Gummimischung haben die wohl deutlich besser rollt ..
> 
> mir gefällts



Na und das ist ja wohl mal die Hauptsache dass der Pilot auch damit klarkommt und dir die Reifen taugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (22. April 2012)




----------



## Mithras (22. April 2012)

Einmalige Ecke in Deutschland


----------



## MaXXimus (22. April 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Bremsen auf Formula OVAL
> Kurbel auf Raceface SixC
> Sattel auf SDG TiFly
> Laufräder auf ZTR Notubes Flow mit DT Swiss 240s Naben
> ...




eine 3-fach kurbel?


----------



## stromb6 (22. April 2012)

Ne die gleiche Kurbel die ich auch am Vertride hab. RaceFace SixC 24/36 mit Bash!


----------



## OerdiYJ (22. April 2012)

Ich habe gedacht das ist eine Bilder-Galerie


----------



## BENDERR (22. April 2012)

und wo ist dann dein bild? 

meins nachm rennen gestern:


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. April 2012)

So muss das! 

btw. endlich die Zeit gefunden mal Bilder zu schiessen.
Macht richtig viel Laune!!!!


----------



## Hoelzer_Sepp (23. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Einmalige Ecke in Deutschland


 
wo ist denn des?


----------



## Mithras (23. April 2012)

bei Weißenohe rauf zur Lillach-Quelle ..  im Hintergrund sog. Sinterstufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (24. April 2012)

So, sind wieder mal ein paar neue Sachen am Rad und daher darf es hier auch mal wieder rein. 

Neu sind Kefü, Lenker sowie Sattelklemme, Kettenstrebenschutz und Aheadkappe.


----------



## 4Stroke (24. April 2012)




----------



## simdiem (24. April 2012)

Schaut sehr sehr gut aus! 

Und wie super ausbalanciert du es da hingestellt hast 

Was bringt es denn auf die Waage? Und was für Reifen sind montiert?


----------



## stonehill (24. April 2012)

Danke euch.

@ Simon: War grad windstill. 
Ich weiß es leider nicht. Muss mir mal so ne Kofferwaage holen. Personenwaage habe/brauche ich nicht.
Sind Muddy Mary 2,35 Freeride in Trailstar-Mischung.


----------



## sundawn77 (24. April 2012)

schaut echt schick aus 

Was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## stonehill (24. April 2012)

Nukeproof Warhead 800.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (24. April 2012)

800...wow

fein fein!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. April 2012)

Sehr feiner Hobel! Aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist der Vorderreifen falsch herum montiert


----------



## stonehill (25. April 2012)

@ sundawn77: Ich bin ja über 1,90 und die 800mm will ich nicht mehr missen. Breiter sollte er aber dann doch nicht mehr werden. 

@smubob: Sehr gutes Auge. Fährt sich aber nicht merklich schlechter, deswegen war ich bisher noch zu faul, ihn zu wechseln.


----------



## mohlo (25. April 2012)

*@ChrizZZz*
Sehr fein! Wie fährt sich denn der HANS DAMPF? Ich habe nun nach rund einem Jahr an meinem NERVE AM 9.0 HS von FAT ALBERT/NOBBY NIC (2,4) auf CONTI MOUNTAIN KING II ProTection (2,4) gewechselt. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied! Nie wieder Schwalbe.


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. April 2012)

Generell ist das mein erstes Rad mit MEHR Federweg 
Und zudem die erste Schwalbe-Bereifung. Werde auch auf MKII wechseln 
Dann kann ichs dir sagen!

Aufm Renner und Haarteil fahre ich auch nur Conti!!


----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2012)

Bin wieder im Rennen!!! Mit neuer CB Kronolog und neuem Laufrad!


----------



## sirios (25. April 2012)

Sauber!

Das schreit nach nem Ausritt am Samstag !!!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. April 2012)

Hammergeil! 

Wär mein Strive schon da, würd ich doch glatt mit auf Tour gehen


----------



## Mithras (25. April 2012)

Ney Ney Ney ... soo muss das!








ooder sooo 














Spass beiseite ...


----------



## simdiem (25. April 2012)

fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen  .. da muss man einfach sagen... leider geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (25. April 2012)

Das is der Grund für die auf 170mm getravelte Gabel. Der Reflektor hat sonst keinen gescheiten Platz


----------



## knuspi (25. April 2012)

Hab ich jetzt einen Schreck bekommen


----------



## sirios (25. April 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hammergeil!
> 
> Wär mein Strive schon da, würd ich doch glatt mit auf Tour gehen



Tja Junge da musst du wohl noch etwas warten  !





Ich denke ich suche mal meine Reflektoren und werde mir die auch gleich dran basteln :LOL:


----------



## rmfausi (25. April 2012)

@21XC12
Warum wurde die Laufräder von Canyon getauscht? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## DiscoDuDe (25. April 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ney Ney Ney ... soo muss das!



habe ich mir auch mal letztes jahr noch auf meinem nerve am draufgegeben für die critical mass veranstaltung  wollte diese auch jetzt auf mein torque draufgeben für critical mass aber die passten nicht auf die crossmax felgen, soviel zur sicherheit


----------



## 18Max95 (25. April 2012)




----------



## dia-mandt (25. April 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> So, sind wieder mal ein paar neue Sachen am Rad und daher darf es hier auch mal wieder rein.
> 
> Neu sind Kefü, Lenker sowie Sattelklemme, Kettenstrebenschutz und Aheadkappe.



Super stimmiger aufbau.
Seeehr gut.
I like


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> @smubob: Sehr gutes Auge. Fährt sich aber nicht merklich schlechter, deswegen war ich bisher noch zu faul, ihn zu wechseln.


Klar, die Schulterstollen sind ja nur sehr wenig angeschrägt, daher ändert die Laufrichtung da nicht viel. Und der Rest ist eh symmetrisch.


----------



## Mavy (27. April 2012)

@ Sirios, Hast du bei deinem Strive ne andere Lyrik verbaut oder ist das noch die von canyon verbaute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (27. April 2012)

hatte meine Lyrik 2011 eingeschickt wegen 2-Step Problemen. Bei Sportimport bekam die Lyrik dann ein Upgrade auf das neue Absenksystem DPA. Leider haben die sich dann vergriffen und nen 180er DPA Kolben verbaut. Smubob hat mich netterweise darauf hingewiesen, dass man die "neue" Lyrik leider nicht mit 180 mm fahren kann, also ging die Gabel wieder zurück. Hab dann drum gebeten mir die Gabel auf 160 DPA korrekt umzubauen oder wenn es keine Umstände macht mir nen 170er Kolben zu verbauen . Muss sagen dass dem Strive ne 170er Gabel gut steht


----------



## Andreas89 (28. April 2012)

Erste kleine Tour im Ampertal


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. Mai 2012)

Noch schnell die letzten Sonnenstrahlen eingefangen 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/La-Photographie-magique/132846900133653


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Mai 2012)




----------



## raddüdel (5. Mai 2012)

Mein Nerve AM


----------



## xXJojoXx (5. Mai 2012)

Die Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (5. Mai 2012)

raddüdel schrieb:


> Mein Nerve AM
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1115024



gerade die farbe finde ich:kotz::kotz: oder bin ich hier im cubethread???

aber gefallen muß es dir und fahren mußt du damit... sorry

ich würde den rahmen neu lacken! trotzdem viel spaß damit und kette rechts!


----------



## Monche (5. Mai 2012)

ich finde die Farbe kommt auf dem Bild nicht gut rüber.. In Real find ich die Farbe Porno ;-)


----------



## alexk70 (5. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie sehn alle schwarzen Torque gleich aus...schade,obwohl Sie ja Top sind aber auch optisch ( Sorry) Langweilig, schwarz/blau
und mal zum Thema Farbig :




 und ich finde eines der Besten Torque -Rahmen,das FRX Ldt 9.0


----------



## sirios (5. Mai 2012)

alexk70 schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehn alle schwarzen Torque gleich aus...schade,obwohl Sie ja Top sind aber auch optisch ( Sorry) Langweilig, schwarz/blau
> und mal zum Thema Farbig :
> 
> 
> ...



...und das Bild mit dem grünen FRX vor dem Garagentor hast du schon gefühlte 100 Mal gepostet   Mach doch mal welche wo vielleicht auch mal Dreck dran ist


----------



## SchappiXT (5. Mai 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Die Farbe



Kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## alexk70 (5. Mai 2012)

Ok,stimmt auch...werd ich mal machen wenn ich nächstes mal wieder im Dreck wühle ,hehe


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich find mein schwarz-blaues schön! 
Und es ist schön voll mit Matsch!!! 
Langweilig find ich das nicht! Grün find ich auch geil, aber warum soll schwarz-blau langweilig sein???


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (5. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Also ich find mein schwarz-blaues schön!
> Und es ist schön voll mit Matsch!!!
> Langweilig find ich das nicht! Grün find ich auch geil, aber warum soll schwarz-blau langweilig sein???



Langweilig in dem Sinne, dass es jeder hat. Aber who cares meiner Meinung nach sieht es einfach gut aus! Meine zwei Bikes sind auch rot/schwarz...gibt es auch sehr oft,aber ich finds einfach schön 
Allerdings gefällt mir das grüne AM auch gut!


----------



## alexk70 (5. Mai 2012)

genau ,das es jeder hat. Schlecht sehn Sie ja nicht aus ,das meinte ich nicht.
Und Geschmäcker sind ja auch zum Glück verschieden.
Meins Brauch ne neue Pulverung,der Lack hat schon ganz schön gelitten (Kratzer und Abschürfungen)


----------



## sirios (6. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (6. Mai 2012)

raddüdel schrieb:


> dein torque
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1115024



das schwarze torque mit den weißen akzenten...gefällt mir optisch sehr gut!


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Mai 2012)

@sirios


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Mai 2012)

Das mit den farbkombis kenne ich.
90% der leute haben am speedzone orangene pedale verbaut und das farbkonzept welches von canyon vorgegeben wurde, weiter geführt.
Das selbe beim trailflow etc.
Liegt wohl einfach daran, das es einfacher ist, vorhandenes weiterzuführen, als sich was anderes zu überlegen oder bereit zu sein, dafür was zu investieren.
Aber das wichtigste ist ja, dass es einem selber gefällt.
Man selbst ist ja damit unterwegs und soll spaß damit haben!


----------



## Mithras (6. Mai 2012)

Weil zu wenig Dreck beklagt wurde, Parkbesuch in Osternohe bei Regen .. 

rutschig aber irgendwie ziemlich geil .. schöne tiefe Pfützen in der Spur .. Schmierseifeanlieger und und und .. die Marys waren da echt gut 

Farbkombi schwarz/blau/braun... 




























Vor dem Regen wars schleimig rutschig, während des Regens komischer Weise um einiges griffiger...


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Mai 2012)

TOP BILDER!!! Du hast scheinbar wirklich keine Pfütze ausgelassen! Is jetzt wohl mehr MUDFLOW wie TRAILFLOW!!


----------



## Mithras (6. Mai 2012)

Das Profil is auf den Bildern dank nasser Wiese schon wieder frei ^^


----------



## Mopet (6. Mai 2012)

Knieschleifen gemacht oder wieso is der linke Schoner so matschig?

Bilder schauen gut aus !


----------



## Mithras (6. Mai 2012)

ausm Lift geflogen ^^


----------



## dia-mandt (6. Mai 2012)

Der matsch sieht aus, als wärst du an nem gülletransporter vorbeigerauscht als der das feld gedüngt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (6. Mai 2012)

.. das waren die vielen Pfützen in der Line


----------



## Monche (6. Mai 2012)

Ich war eben auch nochmal kurz unterwegs und wurde, nach den Bilder machen, mit fiesem Wetter überrascht. 

Ohje. Ganz schlechte Bildqualität :-(


----------



## rmfausi (6. Mai 2012)

Sieht doch noch sauber aus, meins war heute dreckiger. Habe kein Bild gemacht. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Xah88 (6. Mai 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Weil zu wenig Dreck beklagt wurde, Parkbesuch in Osternohe bei Regen ..
> 
> rutschig aber irgendwie ziemlich geil .. schöne tiefe Pfützen in der Spur .. Schmierseifeanlieger und und und .. die Marys waren da echt gut
> 
> ...



sehr geil , bei mir war es heute auch slip´n slide in FFM

Blick durch die Goggle:






Torque auf der Fahrt:







Danach an der Tanke:


----------



## belphegore (6. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich war's kein Hochdruckstrahler.


----------



## Xah88 (6. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Hoffentlich war's kein Hochdruckstrahler.




mit (sehr) viel Abstand läuft das schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (6. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Hoffentlich war's kein Hochdruckstrahler.


wieso???

@xah88:  richtig!


----------



## belphegore (6. Mai 2012)

Siehe Manual Seite 45


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Mai 2012)

Hier mal der aktuelle Stand, nach dem sauber machen heute:





Hab jetzt die Bremse neu, Reverb und Flaschenhalter raus.

Vor dem Umbau sah es so aus, wobei da die XTR schon dran war:


----------



## Mithras (6. Mai 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Sieht doch noch sauber aus, meins war heute dreckiger. Habe kein Bild gemacht.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



der Regen und die dadurch entstandenen Lachen haben die Brocken schon weggespült 

@ Xah88 .. ja mal richtig einsauen macht schon Spass.. so ne Dusche danach is auch richtig herrlich 

@xTr3Me sin das die 2012er XT Bremsen? Leitung noch nbissi kürzen, wie fährt sich der Baron ?


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Mai 2012)

> @xTr3Me sin das die 2012er XT Bremsen? Leitung noch nbissi kürzen, wie fährt sich der Baron ?


Es sind die XTR Trail, hab sie erst seit ca. 5-6 Tagen und warte noch auf das Mineralöl, dann kürze ich die hintere Leitung, die hängt noch herum wie eine Antenne 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen, sind ja in der Galerie:







Der Baron ist ein guter Allrounder, der bisher nur bei absoluter Trockenheit an seine Grenzen gekommen ist. Bin heut im Regen gefahren und da war er auch gut. Es gibt hier im Forum auch einen Thread in dem es einige Berichte zum Barönchen gibt.


----------



## Xah88 (6. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Siehe Manual Seite 45



Auf Seite 45 steht nix


----------



## seppel82 (7. Mai 2012)

Auf dem F-Trail um Rodalben in der Pfalz. 
Geil aber anstrengend


----------



## belphegore (7. Mai 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Auf Seite 45 steht nix



Bei mir schon! Dann hast Du ein älteres, schau halt unter Allgemeine Pflegehinweise und Inspektionen oder online nach.


----------



## Ekhi (7. Mai 2012)

Man soll halt nicht mit nem Hochdruckstrahler im normalen Sinne eines Hochdruckstrahlers dran gehen, sprich aus kurzer Nähe drauf halten, aber mit großem Abstand, so das die zu meidenden Bereiche (Dämpfer, Kurbel, Kassette) das Wasser nur als Sprühwasser abbekommen geht das problemlos.


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Mai 2012)

Das in der Theorie. 
Bei groben Matsch geht meist nichts anderes. Mit der Hand ist man dann ja einen Tag beschäftigt.
Zumal die meisten Reiniger einen leichten Grunddruck haben mit dem man das sehr gut alles reinigen kann. Kette und Kassette sollte man eh getrennt immer reinigen, bzw Kassette auch demontieren.

Ich mach da seit Jahren nix mehr mit Hand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ekhi (7. Mai 2012)

Wollte jetzt nicht auf alle Einzelheiten eingehen, nur grundsätzlich dieses "Niemals mit Hochdruckreiniger drangehen" entkräften.


----------



## anulu (7. Mai 2012)

???was is das da über mir? Wayne ob sich iwer en Tennisschläger kauft 

Warn gestern auch bei dem "schönen" Wetter unterwegs 
Uns sinn auf den Trails ganze Bäche entgegen gekommen. Dafür war die Abfahrt umso spaßiger wenn auch etwas feucht  













Das Bike is auf den Fotos dank zahlreicher Pfützen auf dem Heimweg schon wieder ziemlich sauber


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Mai 2012)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Auf dem F-Trail um Rodalben in der Pfalz.
> Geil aber anstrengend


...und die Variostütze bringt ohne Remote kaum was, weil die up/down Wechsel zu schnell sind 


@ anulu: So ähnlich sah es aus, als ich mit michar vor 2 Wochen in der Schutzhütte am Fuße des Stabenberg saß


----------



## belphegore (7. Mai 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Bei groben Matsch geht meist nichts anderes. Mit der Hand ist man dann ja einen Tag beschäftigt.



Solange es frisch, feucht ist, reicht auch vollkommen ein Gartensschlausch mit Düse/Spritze...


----------



## ChrizZZz (7. Mai 2012)

Wenn man das hat  sicherlich!


----------



## sirios (7. Mai 2012)

Impressionen aus der Heimat


----------



## seppel82 (7. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...und die Variostütze bringt ohne Remote kaum was, weil die up/down Wechsel zu schnell sind


 
leider war. hab mich nach 8km für halbmast entschieden...


----------



## evilMonkeey (7. Mai 2012)

Torque in Aktion


----------



## M-Sommer (7. Mai 2012)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (7. Mai 2012)

Schickes Video und exzellente Musikauswahl


----------



## cougar1982 (8. Mai 2012)

seppel82 schrieb:


> Auf dem F-Trail um Rodalben in der Pfalz.
> Geil aber anstrengend




viel zu viel federweg um dort spaß zu haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

seppel82 schrieb:


> leider war. hab mich nach 8km für halbmast entschieden...


Ja, so mache ich es auch (mit normaler Stütze), das kostet bergauf natürlich zusätzlich Körner 




cougar1982 schrieb:


> viel zu viel federweg um dort spaß zu haben.


Nicht zwingend, ich bin auch schon mit dem Torque-Vorgänger mit ähnlichem Federweg dort gewesen, war auch spaßig und kaum mehr anstrengend. Gabel (Lyrik U-Turn) halb runter gedreht und gut!  Ich war die letzten beiden Male aber auch mit dem Hardtail dort, das ist in der Tat schon die perfekte Waffe für so ne Strecke.


----------



## Power-Valve (8. Mai 2012)

Torque mit dem "Neuen"... Der Carbon Lenker ist ans Nerve XC gewandert...


----------



## gasok.ONE (8. Mai 2012)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Torque in Aktion



ok, da war ´n torque, aber aktion... 98% der im video gezeigten sachen mache ich noch mit meiner cc-feile... das geht noch besser...!


----------



## anulu (8. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ anulu: So ähnlich sah es aus, als ich mit michar vor 2 Wochen in der Schutzhütte am Fuße des Stabenberg saß



 da seiter aber auch nich sehr weit gekommen oder wars schon auf der Abfahrt? 
Egal die Tour hat riesen Spaß gemacht  war ja zum Glück warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (8. Mai 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> ok, da war ´n torque, aber aktion... 98% der im video gezeigten sachen mache ich noch mit meiner cc-feile... das geht noch besser...!



also meiner meinung nach war das nix dabei was nicht mit meinem alten 80mm race hardtail mit v-brakes machbar wäre..


----------



## xander_v (8. Mai 2012)

Und? macht mit dem torque aber bestimmt trotzdem mehr spaß, vieleicht hat er ja auch kein hardtail!?


----------



## Sera (8. Mai 2012)

Mir würde es mit einem Torque sicher auch mehr Spaß machen als mit einem "alten 80mm race hardtail mit v-brakes"


----------



## Xah88 (8. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> also meiner meinung nach war das nix dabei was nicht mit meinem alten 80mm race hardtail mit v-brakes machbar wäre..



Deswegen wollte ich anfangs auch nicht Torque fahren....


----------



## jaamaa (8. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> also meiner meinung nach war das nix dabei was nicht mit meinem alten 80mm race hardtail mit v-brakes machbar wäre..



Hole sogar Sonntags mit dem Torque Brötchen, weil es damit mehr Spaß macht, als mit meinem alten HT! Jeder wie er mag... noch Fragen?


----------



## BENDERR (8. Mai 2012)

ja komm, wollte der AM, FR, DH fraktion hier nicht ans bein pissen.. kann ja jeder fahren was er will.. aber unter "torque in aktion" hab ich mir etwas mehr aktion vorgestellt


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Mai 2012)

Da stimme ich Benderr zu!! Andererseits hat er das Video so wie's scheint tutti kompletti selbst gedreht und dafür gibts ganz klar einen


----------



## christophersch (8. Mai 2012)

ohh ja. Immer so wie es am meisten Spaß macht. Und lieber über-, als unterdimensioniert (was Stabilität und nicht zwangsweise den FW angeht )

btw. Ich wohne in Hamburg und fahre ein Flashzone!


----------



## xander_v (8. Mai 2012)

Damit kannst du auf jedenfall noch nervende assis auf der reeperbahn umhauen!


----------



## simdiem (8. Mai 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> also meiner meinung nach war das nix dabei was nicht mit meinem alten 80mm race hardtail mit v-brakes machbar wäre..



Dann sei stolz drauf und tätowier's dir aufn Arm! 

Aber mach'n Video davon! Benderrr in Action!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °°Ben³ (8. Mai 2012)

Grand Canyon AL 6.0 Größe L in deep black ano - white

Okay, ist ein maues Foto, aber ich wollte es dann doch wenigstens einmal abgelichtet haben.


----------



## evilMonkeey (8. Mai 2012)

Ohman 

Also das Vid hab ich komplett selbst gemacht. Ich wollte einfach mal mein Trail auf Vid haben, denn ich fast jeden tag nach der Uni abradle. Ist nix super spannendes, aber sollte einfach mal den Frühling einklingen 
Das Tourque ist natürlich schon etwas gelangweilt auf dem Trail. 
Aber schön, dass es wenigstens einigen gefällt.

BTW, das Tourque ist schon mein kleinstes Rad. Muss also auch für sowas herhalten. Und macht dabei auch ne ganz gute arbeit


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Benderr zu!! Andererseits hat er das Video so wie's scheint tutti kompletti selbst gedreht und dafür gibts ganz klar einen



Sag ich ja!! Ich zitiere mich selbst!! 
Voll bekloppt oder?


----------



## sirios (8. Mai 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sag ich ja!! Ich zitiere mich selbst!!
> Voll bekloppt oder?



Wusste ich doch, dass du nicht ganz normal bist !


----------



## christophersch (8. Mai 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> Damit kannst du auf jedenfall noch nervende assis auf der reeperbahn umhauen!



hahah, Standard 
                                                                                            l
Edit: verdammt, es heißt STANDARD!  (Danke an den Untermann    V      )


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Mai 2012)

bitte mit "D"


----------



## belphegore (8. Mai 2012)

@sirios
Du fährst doch mit einer Kronolog, und keine Probleme? Hatte letztens im Technik Thread gelesen das recht viele Probleme damit haben. Soll immer 1-2cm absacken.


----------



## gasok.ONE (8. Mai 2012)

°°Ben³ schrieb:


> Grand Canyon AL 6.0 Größe L in deep black ano - white
> 
> Okay, ist ein maues Foto, aber ich wollte es dann doch wenigstens einmal abgelichtet haben.


trotzdem immer wieder schön, hier ´n ht zu seh´n... 

jetzt am "saisonstart" noch änderungen geplant...?


----------



## BallzOfSteel (8. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit,hier mal meine Gurke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iquilibrium (8. Mai 2012)

evilMonkeey schrieb:


> Torque in Aktion



Like it


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> da seiter aber auch nich sehr weit gekommen oder wars schon auf der Abfahrt?


Start NW Bhf., 5 Min gerollt -> Regen, bis oben (Weinbiet) wieder trocken. Grünen Punkt runter, 5 Min. gerollt -> noch mehr Regen -> Schutzhütte (grad 2 Min. zu spät). Berghoch kompett abgetrocknet, nach halbem Uphill strahlende Sonne, oben ohne am Turm gehockt, Abfahrt, zurück zum Bhf., in LD ausgestiegen, 1 Min gerollt -> Regen, eine Straßenecke von zuhause weg -> aufgehört 




xander_v schrieb:


> Und? macht mit dem torque aber bestimmt trotzdem mehr spaß, vieleicht hat er ja auch kein hardtail!?


Danke! Hab schon gedacht, das wird zum Shitstorm hier...! Lieber mit einem Torque fluffig einen S0 Trail durchflowen, als mit einem Dropzone über einen 20cm Kinder-Kicker juckeln und sie dabei aus purem Skill-Mangel fast maulen (schon mehrfach so und so ähnlich live erlebt)


----------



## sirios (9. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> @sirios
> Du fährst doch mit einer Kronolog, und keine Probleme? Hatte letztens im Technik Thread gelesen das recht viele Probleme damit haben. Soll immer 1-2cm absacken.



Ne, das Trailflow mit der Kronolog gehört 21XC12 Ich hab "nur" ne XLC Variostütze am Strive. Die macht aber schon seit einem Jahr absolut unauffällig ihren Dienst, bin mehr als zufrieden damit und es gibt keine Probleme mit "Einsinken"


----------



## anulu (9. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Start NW Bhf., 5 Min gerollt -> Regen, bis oben (Weinbiet) wieder trocken. Grünen Punkt runter, 5 Min. gerollt -> noch mehr Regen -> Schutzhütte (grad 2 Min. zu spät). Berghoch kompett abgetrocknet, nach halbem Uphill strahlende Sonne, oben ohne am Turm gehockt, Abfahrt, zurück zum Bhf., in LD ausgestiegen, 1 Min gerollt -> Regen, eine Straßenecke von zuhause weg -> aufgehört



 kenn ich... hatt obe aufm Weinbiet ach widder stark geregnet^^

@BallzOfSteel: Geil! Gefällt mir bis auf den Kettenstrebenschutz sehr gut


----------



## °°Ben³ (9. Mai 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> jetzt am "saisonstart" noch änderungen geplant...?


Nönö, ich will das Bike auch eigentlich primär dazu nutzen mich konditionell anstrengend durch den Wald zu quälen.


----------



## BallzOfSteel (9. Mai 2012)

Wow vielen dank!!!die meisten sehen nur Canyon und gucken dann garnicht genauer hin.der Schutz is nur improvisiert  aber du hast recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (9. Mai 2012)

Ich schau bei jedem Bike genauer hin welles mich interessiert 

Hamm das Kettenblatt und die Pedale den gleichen Türkis/Blauton?


----------



## BallzOfSteel (9. Mai 2012)

Cool!also die spank sind etwas heller aber die kommen eh weg da Achse krumm nach ca. 10 Einsätzen


----------



## BallzOfSteel (9. Mai 2012)

Weiß an der stelle zufällig jemand wo ich noch blaue canfield crampons ergattern kann ?(außer beim Hersteller) ???


----------



## belphegore (9. Mai 2012)

Mein neues Gefährt:







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1118852




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1118853










Nerve XC 9.0


----------



## simdiem (9. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Mein neues Gefährt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauber das Bild verlinkt


----------



## belphegore (9. Mai 2012)

Bin noch am üben, will nicht so wie ich...

Wenn ich die Url von meinem Fotoalbum eingebe wird hinterher nix angezeigt


----------



## simdiem (9. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Bin noch am üben, will nicht so wie ich...
> 
> Wenn ich Url von meinem Fotoalbum eingebe wird hinterher nix angezeigt



Richtig  

Schluss mit üben. Jetzt machste es richtig:  

Gehst in dein Album, klickst das Bild an sodass es groß wird. Dann klickst du rechts unter dem Bild auf den grau unterlegten Button "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML"

Dann öffnet sich ein Pop Up Fenster und du kopierst einen der ersten 4 Links und fügst den in deinen Post ein . Fertisch


----------



## belphegore (9. Mai 2012)

Danke, so'n Umstand...
Wozu ist dann eingentlich der Button Grafik einfügen da?
Ich glaub vor Jahren ging das einfacher


----------



## simdiem (9. Mai 2012)

Das weiß ich auch nicht, bin Masch-Bauer und kein Informatiker 

Aber schickes Radl hast du dir da gegönnt! Ich steh einfach darauf, wenn sie noch sauber sind 

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## sirios (9. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch nicht, bin Masch-Bauer und kein Informatiker
> 
> Aber schickes Radl hast du dir da gegönnt! Ich steh einfach darauf, wenn sie noch sauber sind
> 
> Viel Spass damit!



Die braven Maschinenbauer ... Ich steh eher auf dreckige Sachen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (9. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Viel Spass damit!


Jo, Danke. Jetzt muß nur mal langsam das Wetter noch besser werden. Wie war das mit globaler Erwärmung? 
Wirkich sauber war es allerdings es nicht mehr, vorallem die Unterseite vom (ähm) Unterrohr...


----------



## simdiem (9. Mai 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Die braven Maschinenbauer ... Ich steh eher auf dreckige Sachen !



Ich auch, aber nicht am Rad


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein Video von vor 2 Wochen....Mit dem Canyon unterwegs nur sieht man von Canyon nicht sooo viel 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZK7vEpagEU"]FuÌssen 2012 Mountainbike      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2012)

gestern endlich gekommen 
dann noch schnell ein pic vor der garage gmacht
sattel is im cruisemodus (auch als posermodus bekannt  )


----------



## Loods (11. Mai 2012)

Wunderbar, das Radl hat den Trans-Atlantik Flug überlebt 

Aus das ...






... wird wieder das:






Nur die Canyon Bike-Tasche hat jetzt am Boden ein Loch.


----------



## dia-mandt (11. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe die katze war nicht auch in der tasche


----------



## xander_v (11. Mai 2012)

Die hat wahrscheinlich drinnen alles festgehalten


----------



## simdiem (11. Mai 2012)

Klar war die in der Tasche. Deswegen auch das Belüftunsloch im Taschenboden ^^


----------



## Jogi (12. Mai 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> gestern endlich gekommen
> dann noch schnell ein pic vor der garage gmacht
> sattel is im cruisemodus (auch als posermodus bekannt  )



Versuch mal ne Flasch in den Flaschenhalter zu stecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. Mai 2012)

Jogi schrieb:


> Versuch mal ne Flasch in den Flaschenhalter zu stecken



Geht ohne probleme.

Send from my Galaxy S II with Tapatalk


----------



## Wobbi (12. Mai 2012)

geht besser, wenn er richtig rum montiert ist....


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Mai 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> geht besser, wenn er richtig rum montiert ist....



 oje oje, aber der ging so wirklich gut, dann dreh ich den mal um, THX


----------



## Totoxl (12. Mai 2012)

Ein bisschen gecleant


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2012)

Is das ne Lyrik oder ne Totem? Warum is denn die Sattelstütze so weit raus? Bist du sooo groß? Schönes Bike!! Die Version mit Remote am Lenker is glaub ich besser!!! Sonst TOP


----------



## Totoxl (12. Mai 2012)

Man, viele Fragen 
1. ja eine Lyrik u-Turn auf 170mm getravelt 2. Die Stütze muss soweit raus, ich bin knappe 2m groß. 4. Danke 5. Wollte die Version mit Lenker Remote nicht. Bei vielen Stützen macht die Lenker Version Probleme und ohne Remote kann ich schneller die Stütze tauschen, zB. für Winterberg, wo das Bike am Sattel geshuttelt wird, das möchte ich einer Vario Stütze nicht zumuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2012)

meins ^^


----------



## ssiemund (12. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> meins ^^...


Gratuliere zum schönen Bike , würde mir auch gefallen, außer der Hammerschmidt 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## sirios (12. Mai 2012)

Schick!

Wie bist du mit den Griffen und dem Lenker zufrieden? Brauche demnächst auch neue Griffe und hätte auch gerne enen etwas breiteren Lenker


----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2012)

Den Lenker fahr ich jetzt auf beiden Rädern, find das Teil klasse. Genau die richtige Breite für mich  Hab die 15mm und 30mm Rise version. Die 30er macht Optisch irgendwie mehr her, hat nur die falsche Farbe *g

Die Griffe haben (für mich) ne klasse Optik, abnutzung seh ich noch keine... Sind auch nicht besser/schlechter als andere


----------



## sirios (12. Mai 2012)

Sehr gut! Die Ergons sind total abgerubbelt und ich Brauch was neues


----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2012)

auf der packung ist ne beschreibung bei der erklärt wird welche stellen für was gut sind.. ich halt das für schwachsinn, stink normale griffe halt


----------



## sirios (12. Mai 2012)

Wie groß bist du? Nur damit ich das mit der lenkerbreite einschätzen kann wie das bei mir passt


----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2012)

Knappe 1,80. Denk das ist eher geschmackssache. Meine Freundin (kleiner) kommt mit ihm zurecht und ein kumpel (größer) auch. Ich würd nur bei so nem breiten, oder noch breiteren lenker einen schön kurzen vorbau drauf machen. Meiner ist 60, länger dürft er für mich garnimmer sein.


----------



## sirios (12. Mai 2012)

Hab ja den havoc drauf der ist schön kurz. Ich probier ihn mal aus, denke ich ! Gefällt mir nämlich ganz gut so breit.  Wie breit ist der genau? 750?


----------



## rebirth (12. Mai 2012)

777  spank spike nennt sich das teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMvolcano (12. Mai 2012)

Schickes Teil, weiß-blau, Parts, mir gefällt nur die Komische 270° Umlenkdingsda aber immer noch net. sieht so cc-mässig klein aus...
Aber sonst leider geil.


----------



## xb39 (13. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem Nerve XC 8.0:





- weißer Hinterbau (wg. gebrochener Kettenstrebe)
- RockShox Reverb

Gruss
xb39


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Mai 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Hab ja den havoc drauf der ist schön kurz. Ich probier ihn mal aus, denke ich ! Gefällt mir nämlich ganz gut so breit.  Wie breit ist der genau? 750?



Ich find ein breiter Lenker würde sich bei deinem Bike sowieso besser machen! Passt einfach besser zum Strive und gibt a bissel mehr Kontrolle!! Nur kanns sein das du mal am Baum oder nem Zaun hängen bleibst!! So wie ich das letzte mal!!


----------



## BallzOfSteel (13. Mai 2012)

Moin Jungs !
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1104868

Mit folgender optischer Änderung ...
...http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120933
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120932
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1120931...


Hab übrigens n easton havoc(750mm/10mm rise) gegen n spank Spike 777(mm/30mm rise getauscht (178cm)...komm damit noch besser klar !!!


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Schönes Teil  

Blöde Frage: Mit wievelen Fingern bremst du?


----------



## BallzOfSteel (13. Mai 2012)

Korregiere :havoc 760mm breit


----------



## BallzOfSteel (13. Mai 2012)

Thnx!!!2 Finger ,warum meinst du?


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Kann ja jeder machen wie er will, is halt ein ungewohntes bild, für mich, wenn trigger/bremse so nah am griff sind


----------



## BallzOfSteel (13. Mai 2012)

Findest du wirklich?sieht Man auch schlecht auf dem Bild aber wenn ich max. Breite Greif hab ich nicht ma 2 Finger drauf.aber ma abgesehen davon ist es ergonomisch Top für mich Einsatz... Hier nochma n besseres pic vom Hebel ...
...http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49110


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (13. Mai 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder machen wie er will, is halt ein  ungewohntes bild, für mich, wenn trigger/bremse so nah am griff sind


Nicht wenn man nicht annimmt, das jede Hand sprich Finger gleich sind

@BallzOfSteel
Laß Dir nix einreden. Wenn die Stellung für Dich okay ist und Du keine Ermüdungserscheinungen oder sonstwelche Beschwerden hast, ist alles wunderbar.


----------



## BallzOfSteel (13. Mai 2012)

Das kommt noch hinzu


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

Einreden? Ich rede von nem ungewohntem bild... Nicht davon das er nicht mit zwei fingern bremsen darf!


----------



## belphegore (13. Mai 2012)

Und ich sprach mit BallzOfSteel, fühlt sich da gleich jemand angepinkelt?
Nun unsicher geworden ist er ja schon, sonst hätte er nicht nachgefragt...


----------



## belphegore (13. Mai 2012)

Aus nostalgischen Gründen , mein Canyon FX4000 von 2003. Gefahren bin ich es bis April diesen Jahres. Bild stammt aus 2008.


----------



## rebirth (13. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> fühlt sich da gleich jemand angepinkelt?



nene alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BallzOfSteel (13. Mai 2012)

Nein Jungs,war nicht unsicher,weiß ja was sich gut für mich anfühlt.wollte auch einfach nur ma wissen wie jemand auf nem (schlecht erkennbaren) Foto auf so ne Aussage kommt ...Fakt is das ich (wenn ich auch die volle lenkerbreite nutzen will )nicht weiter weg vom griff kann!so Themawechsel ...wollte ja auch viel mehr die selbstlackierten saintteile zur Show stellen als meine trigger/Hebelstellung


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Mai 2012)

Mein Spielzeug..mit neuem Dämpfer und Sattel


----------



## belphegore (13. Mai 2012)

Aus welchem Baujahr stammt das?


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Mai 2012)

09er Rahmen


----------



## sundawn77 (13. Mai 2012)

hab ein wenig mit Aceton gespielt und die Spank Subrosa + 777 gecleant ;-)


----------



## nukular2008 (13. Mai 2012)

Ein paar Bildchen von meinem FRX Rockzone 






Und nochmal in seiner vollen Pracht, heute bevor ich es dreckig gemacht hab


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus, Nukular! 
Wenn man es dann hat ist das Warten fast vergessen, wa ? ^^

Hier meins gestern am Homespot:


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Mai 2012)

Sehen beide Top aus


----------



## FlyingLizard (14. Mai 2012)

da muss ich ChrizZZz Recht geben 

sowas gehört ins Wohnzimmer an die Wand


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> hab ein wenig mit Aceton gespielt und die Spank Subrosa + 777 gecleant ;-)


Gut zu wissen, dass das geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (14. Mai 2012)

Dauert ein bischen aber geht und sieht meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. Mai 2012)

So, heute ist mein AM7 gekommen. 2 Wochen früher als angegeben.

Arsch tut etwas weh  Macht aber fun





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Mai 2012)

schaut super aus, könnt mir fast galtt auch eins zulegen


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem Hintern kann aber auch an dem Selle SL liegen.
Der hat echt harte ungepolsterte Kanten, die machen keinen Spaß 
Da kommt nun definitiv was anderes drauf!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. Mai 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hintern kann aber auch an dem Selle SL liegen.
> Der hat echt harte ungepolsterte Kanten, die machen keinen Spaß
> Da kommt nun definitiv was anderes drauf!



Werde das im Auge behalten bzw. man merkts ja 
Zur Not kommt was anderes drauf. Ansonsten kann ich nicht klagen.


----------



## pooley (14. Mai 2012)

Da möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle doch kurz vorstellen: 
Ich bin der René aus dem schönen Jena!

Auch wenn das Bild grausig ist soll es meinen ganzen Neubesitzerstolz ausdrücken. Ein großartiger Drahtesel! 

Ein paar schöne Bilder folgen wenn ich wieder Luft hab.


----------



## Deleted176859 (14. Mai 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hintern kann aber auch an dem Selle SL liegen.
> Der hat echt harte ungepolsterte Kanten, die machen keinen Spaß
> Da kommt nun definitiv was anderes drauf!



Immer wieder Empfehlung für geplagte Hintern...SQ Lab 611...!!!


----------



## belphegore (14. Mai 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> hab ein wenig mit Aceton gespielt und die Spank Subrosa + 777 gecleant ;-)



Sieht geil aus! Das ist es glatt Wert mitgequotet zu werden  Meinetwegen könnte es ganz gecleant werden 

Läßt Du "Marzochi" und die blauen Teile dran, oder kommen die auch ab und werden noch mit schwarzen ersetzt?

Ich bin es auch langsam leid, eine fahrende Reklametafel zu sein, ohne dafür bezahlt zu werden. Werd glaube ich bei mir, so weit wie's geht, alles abmachen. Felgendecals sind schon ab. Bei der Gabel und Dämpfer bin ich noch am überlegen...

Kann man eigentlich mit Aceton an Carbon gehen? 

@pooley
Ein kleiner Tip, nie mit einer "einfachen" Kamera gegen das Licht bzw. Sonne fotografieren.
Oder zumindest dafür sorgen das der Lichteinfall nicht so groß wird...


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Dauert ein bischen aber geht und sieht meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser aus.


Eben deshalb  Aber ich bin mit meinen Supra 30 bisher sehr zufrieden!




pooley schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Bild grausig ist soll es meinen ganzen Neubesitzerstolz ausdrücken. Ein großartiger Drahtesel!


Ist das ein Frühstücksbrettchen-Halter am Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elch01 (15. Mai 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> So, heute ist mein AM7 gekommen. 2 Wochen früher als angegeben.
> 
> Arsch tut etwas weh  Macht aber fun
> 
> ...



Frage an die AM 7.0 2012 Fahrer könnt ihr mal ein Detailbild des Bremsgriffs Posten Canyon schreibt was von MT4 Griffen an einer MT2 ...


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Mai 2012)

Bremsgriff ist ein MT4, bzw es steht MT4 drauf und er ist schwarz, aufm bremssattel hab ich nix gefunden. Einmal eingefahren gehn die bremsen aber gut, sind super dosierbar, hab aber leider nicht den biss einer XT. Wenn bis heut abend kein bild gmacht wurde mach ich dir eins.


----------



## sundawn77 (15. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus! Das ist es glatt Wert mitgequotet zu werden  Meinetwegen könnte es ganz gecleant werden
> 
> Läßt Du "Marzochi" und die blauen Teile dran, oder kommen die auch ab und werden noch mit schwarzen ersetzt?
> 
> Ich bin es auch langsam leid, eine fahrende Reklametafel zu sein, ohne dafür bezahlt zu werden. Werd glaube ich bei mir, so weit wie's geht, alles abmachen. Felgendecals sind schon ab. Bei der Gabel und Dämpfer bin ich noch am überlegen...



Danke 

Die blauen Teile bleiben dran, möchte sogar noch den blauen 2012er Spike Race Vorbau verbauen, wenn er dann mal lieferbar ist. Ein wenig Kontrast finde ich ganz gut, sonst wirds zu langweilig. Hab zudem fürn Park noch nen Spank Spike Laufradsatz in blau im Keller. Nur im Gegensatz zu den Canyon Bikes mit den blauen Drift-Laufradsätzen ist bei mir dann alles in einem einheitlichen blau.


----------



## sundawn77 (15. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eben deshalb  Aber ich bin mit meinen Supra 30 bisher sehr zufrieden!



Die sind ja auch sehr gut, hab auf jeden Fall nichts Nachteiliges zu denen gehört.

Was das cleanen und die Zeit angeht habe ich für Lenker, Felgen und den blauen Streifen am Rahmen ca 2 std gebraucht. Ich finde das geht noch.


----------



## belphegore (15. Mai 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Die blauen Teile bleiben dran, möchte sogar noch den blauen 2012er Spike Race Vorbau verbauen,



Aah so, ich hatte angenommen Du würdest das Stealth nun konsequent durchziehen


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Mai 2012)

elch01 schrieb:


> Frage an die AM 7.0 2012 Fahrer könnt ihr mal ein Detailbild des Bremsgriffs Posten Canyon schreibt was von MT4 Griffen an einer MT2 ...



sodele, hab dann zwei bilder gmacht, ich hoff die können dir weiterhelfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (15. Mai 2012)

Auf der Magura Seite ist die aktuelle MT-4 in weiß mit schwarzem Griff und die MT-2 ganz in schwarz. Aber da es hier ja um OEM Ware geht, weicht das mal wieder ab und so kann man schlecht sagen ob der Sattel wirklich MT-2 ist.

Sieht bei Dir aber so aus, als ob der Bremssattel nicht aus einem Stück ist, dann könnte es tatsächlich MT-2 sein. Bei MT-4 soll der Sattel aus einem Stück sein:
http://www.magura.com/de/service/pr...prodModelle&noAjax=1&jahr=9129&typ=1&products[]=94429
und dann Produktvergleich machen

Auf den Fotos auf der Magura Seite kann man es nicht wirklich gut erkennen...


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Mai 2012)

Der Sattel is fast sicher MT2, der MT4 schaut einfach anders aus.


----------



## belphegore (15. Mai 2012)

Ja, stimmt. Bei der MT4- sind da wohl kleine Runde Ausbuchtungen und ber MT-2 ist es nur angedeutet...
Und wenn Du Deinen Druckpunkt einstellen kannst, ist es auch eine MT-4. Bei der MT-2 geht's nicht.

Was ist eigentlich das Problem daran?


----------



## elch01 (15. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Bilder Boardi05.

Was mir auffällt auf dem Hebel steht zwar MT4, aber die MT4 haben laut Magura eine werkzeuglose Druckpunkteinstellmöglichkeit. Die fehlt :-(
Scheint wirklich eine OEM Konstruktion zu sein...


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Mai 2012)

Problem gibs bisher keins, es wurde eben nur mal nach n Bild gefragt. Canyon selbst schreibt auch, dass sie den MT4 Hebel ebn deshalb verbauen weil man eben den druckpunkt einstellen kann. 
Im vergelich zur XT fehlt aber echt n bissl der biss, ich hoff es wird besser, bin bisher ja nur knapp 50km gfahren, vom muster der scheibe aber sollte es mitn einfahren passen, denk ich mal.


----------



## belphegore (15. Mai 2012)

@elch01
Bei der MT-2 soll laut Magura gar keine Druckpunkteinstellung sein. Von werkzeugfrei steht allerdings bei der MT-4 auch nichts.

edit:
Hab mir MT-6 und MT-8 auch genauer angeschaut, Druckpunkteinstellung geht nur bei der MT-4, laut Magura...


----------



## elch01 (15. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> @elch01
> Bei der MT-2 soll laut Magura gar keine Druckpunkteinstellung sein. Von werkzeugfrei steht allerdings bei der MT-4 auch nichts.
> 
> edit:
> Hab mir MT-6 und MT-8 auch genauer angeschaut, Druckpunkteinstellung geht nur bei der MT-4, laut Magura...



Schau mal hier http://www.magura.com/de/produkte/scheibenbremsen-2012/prod/mt4.html

Werkzeuglose Druckpunktverstellung MT4 ...


----------



## belphegore (15. Mai 2012)

Hm, stimmt. Dann liegt's wirklich am OEM....
Und Canyon läßt sich zur Druckpunkteinstellung nicht aus, bzw verweist auf ein Magura PDF und da steht wieder werkzeugfrei


----------



## hotrod1305 (16. Mai 2012)

Hab das Thema schon mal im magura Forum gelesen, hier die Antwort auf eure Fragen:

http://www.support-german.magura.com/index.php?showtopic=6359

Lg,


----------



## Drahtesel_ (16. Mai 2012)

@Boardi05

ich bin noch in der Einbremsphase und bis jetzt greifen sie eigentlich ganz ordentlich aber mir fehlt der Vergleich (muss fairerweise erwähnt werden). Zur Not kann man auf die Bremsbeläge Trickstuff 830NG ausweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (16. Mai 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> 
> ich bin noch in der Einbremsphase und bis jetzt greifen sie eigentlich ganz ordentlich aber mir fehlt der Vergleich (muss fairerweise erwähnt werden). Zur Not kann man auf die Bremsbeläge Trickstuff 830NG ausweichen.



Ich bin die XT aufn Ghost AMR+ in Riva gefahren, die dinger packen echt brutal zu. Der Kumpel der sie im nachhinein aufn HT montiert hat, hat damit noch leichte probleme, denn sie blockieren immer gleich. Bin in Riva auch die Avid 7 am AM 9SL gefahren, die gingen gleich gut wie die Magura. Ich werd noch n paar mal fahren, wird sicher besser, ist ja auch mein erstes bike mit scheiben.

Achja, ausblick vom zimmer heut in der früh, wollt gar net glauben, dass es geschneit hat


----------



## hotrod1305 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mit der MT4-MT2 Kombi bis jetzt auch sehr zu frieden. Hab jetzt ca. 200km damit runter und finde sie was Dosierbarkeit, Bremskraft und Ergonomie betrifft super. Mal sehen, wie lang die Beläge halten.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Mai 2012)

Hab noch n Bild gmacht, ohne Werkzeug geht da nix, nun sollten alle Fragen beantwortet sein


----------



## belphegore (16. Mai 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Achja, ausblick vom zimmer heut in der früh, wollt gar net glauben, dass es geschneit hat.



Bei so einem Ausblick kann man ja neidisch werden, das Gebirge gleich vor der Tür bzw. die Tür im Gebirge 

Das Wetter dieses Jahr :kotz:mich schon so richtig an. 10 Grad Mitte Mai und dann auch dauernd Regen...


----------



## simdiem (16. Mai 2012)

Tatsache.... Bei so einem Bild werde sogar ich blaß vor Neid. Dort würde ich auch gerne wohnen. Allein der Blick ist schon Urlaub 

Und Apropo Wetter. Bis jetzt hat es die letzten paar Wochen immer dann geregnet, wenn ich frei/Zeit zum Biken gehabt hätte... Das ist zum davon laufen


----------



## jensg (17. Mai 2012)

Strive 8.0 in L

Frisch aus dem Karton, so neu und blitzblank wird es nie wieder aussehen, bzw. sieht es nach der ersten kurzen Probefahrt gestern schon nicht mehr


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Mai 2012)

Viel Spass damit! 
Hast du die Zeit schon genutzt um ne Tour zu machen?


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Mai 2012)

Tolles strive! 

Send from my Galaxy S II with Tapatalk


----------



## jensg (17. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hast du die Zeit schon genutzt um ne Tour zu machen?


Ja. gestern und heute jeweils ne kleine Tour gemacht. 

- Berghoch geht es gut (bis 18% gefahren, kein Problem), nicht ganz so wie das XC bergauf, aber gut genug.
- Bergab (Trails, Treppen, Stufen) ist es einfach nur ne geniale Spasskarre!

Fahrwerkseinstellungen bin ich noch am probieren, das geht bestimmt noch besser wenn die Gabel eingefahren ist. 
Die Geometrie ist aber auf jeden Fall genau das was ich wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (17. Mai 2012)

So, heute darf ich auch mal  

War im BP Beerfelden. Actionbilder gibts nicht, aber Bilder von der Hinfahrt und dem Putzen nach der Rückkehr 






Nach dem Putzen:


----------



## sirios (18. Mai 2012)

Sehr nice!

Aber mach bitte die Aufkleber am Sitzrohr ab ! Die gehöhren entfernt


----------



## cougar1982 (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mal was mit weniger Federweg. Leider noch nicht ganz fertig. Der linke Schalthebel hängt momentan noch mit einem stück schnur am lenker weil die schelle nicht beikommt und das vorderre laufrad muß auch noch getauscht werden, aber ne testfahrt im flachen hat es schon hinter sich.





Letztes jahr war das Bike schon mal in ähnlicher Ausstattung so aufgebaut und machte richtig Spaß. Die 120er Gabel geht richtig gut in dem AL.

Laufräder, Sattelstütze, Lenker... sollen im laufe des Jahres noch gegen leichtere sachen getauscht werden, aber erstmal mußte das rein was da war.


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Sehr nice!
> 
> Aber mach bitte die Aufkleber am Sitzrohr ab ! Die gehöhren entfernt



Danke  . Die Aufkleber sind mittlerweile leider schon unter Steinschlagschutzfolie; heißt, die bleiben erstmal


----------



## Xah88 (18. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Danke  . Die Aufkleber sind mittlerweile leider schon unter Steinschlagschutzfolie; heißt, die bleiben erstmal



Haha, die mache ich auch immer sofort ab, aber hey jetzt weiß man sofort, welche Rahmengröße du fährst


----------



## XRMX (18. Mai 2012)

pooley schrieb:


> Da möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle doch kurz vorstellen:
> Ich bin der René aus dem schönen Jena!
> 
> Auch wenn das Bild grausig ist soll es meinen ganzen Neubesitzerstolz ausdrücken. Ein großartiger Drahtesel!



Hey René,

Erfurt - Jena ist ja echt keine Strecke...vielleicht können wir unsere Esel ja mal miteinander bekannt machen; ich bin mir sicher die verstehen sich gut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (18. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Danke  . Die Aufkleber sind mittlerweile leider schon unter Steinschlagschutzfolie; heißt, die bleiben erstmal



Haste da ne spezielle folie?


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Haste da ne spezielle folie?



Hey,

ich habe die hier genommen. Ließ sich ordentlich verarbeiten und klebt anständig. Solltest darauf achten, dass du nicht so dünne Billigfolie kaufst. 0.15mm ist aber i.O.

Gruß Simon


----------



## DerMuckel (18. Mai 2012)

Gestern aufm Schauinsland 



Langsam könnte das mit dem Schnee aufhören...


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Mai 2012)

@simdiem Wie fahren sich die High Roller?


----------



## martin82 (18. Mai 2012)

Oldie but Goldie auf der Feierabendrunde...











werde wohl wieder ein Federwegs Downgrade durchführen und die alte 36er Talas reinhaun...


----------



## Xah88 (18. Mai 2012)

martin82 schrieb:


> Oldie but Goldie auf der Feierabendrunde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 schönes Bild !

Schade, dabei ist die Totem (aus meiner Sicht) so ziemlich die beste Single-Crown...


----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Nach dem Putzen:



Da putz wohl jemand sein Rad nach jeder Tour, oder? 

Apropos Folie:
Ich hab mal DC-Fix aus'm Baumarkt genommen.


----------



## s1c (18. Mai 2012)

wie hastn das am elegantesten verklebt? einfach zuschneiden und drauf? hast du den ganzen Rahmen gemacht oder nur die kritischen Stellen?


----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte damit mal die Unterseite vom Unterrohr bei meinem alten Canyon abgeklebt. Ungefähr den halben Rohrdurchmesser (je nach Bedarf, bei Dir eventuell weniger), zugeschnitten und drauf. Gab auch keine Luftblasen.

Ich glaube ich hatte die Folie unten angesetzt und dann zu beiden "Seiten" hoch gezogen.

edit:
Das ist Quatsch! Ich hab natürlich die schmale Seite oben am Unterrohr angesetzt und dann runter gezogen.


----------



## xander_v (18. Mai 2012)

sodele, 
mal wieder was neues, kurbel. räder, lager und decals.
so bleibt es dann auch erstmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (18. Mai 2012)

Sehr schick mit dem Schwarz und dem Silber!! Passt einfach alles!! Die Standrohre der Gabel, der Lenker, die Feder, der LRS und die Decals! 

simdiem deine Bilder find ich auch Klasse!!!


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

@ Fartzilla:
Auf der Straße grauenvoll, Rollwiederstand high ^^. Im Bikepark, ich war zufrieden. Leider kann ich dir da nicht wirklich eine Auskunft geben, da ich noch keine Vergleiche und außerdem zu wenig Bikepark-Erfahrung habe...

@ belphegore
So ziemlich ^^. Außer es war trocken, dann wird eventuell nur die Kette gepflegt. Aber wenns feucht oder stellenweise nass war, wirds geputzt. Eben auch aus dem Grund, dass ich mein Rad nicht dreckig in den Keller stellen will. 


@sic
Ich habe Oberrohr komplett, sowie die Sitz- und Kettenstreben komplett. Dann noch das Tretlager und die Oberseite vom Unterrohr. Ich habe die Umfänge der Rohre vermessen und dann die Folie zurechtgeschnitten. 
Bis auf die Oberseite Unterrohr habe ich die Folie trocken verklebt. Das funktioniert mit ein bißchen Übung auch blasenfrei. Beim Unterrohr habe ich die Klebeseite der Folie mit Wasser eingesprüht und dann verklebt. 
In Summe bringt der Auftrag der Folie 60 gr mehr auf die Waage. Verschmerzbar, wie ich finde.


----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> So ziemlich ^^. Außer es war trocken, dann wird eventuell nur die Kette gepflegt. Aber wenns feucht oder stellenweise nass war, wirds geputzt. Eben auch aus dem Grund, dass ich mein Rad nicht dreckig in den Keller stellen will.



Okay, jedem nach seinem Geschmack...
Ich putz nur wenn's sich lohnt. Sprich wenn das Schmuddelwetter sich verzogen hat, bzw. der Wald mal einigermaßen trocken ist. Ansonsten lohnt es sich nicht einfach nicht, weil's genau so schnell wieder so aussieht.


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Okay, jedem nach seinem Geschmack...
> Ich putz nur wenn's sich lohnt. Sprich wenn das Schmuddelwetter sich verzogen hat, bzw. der Wald mal einigermaßen trocken ist. Ansonsten lohnt es sich nicht einfach nicht, weil's genau so schnell wieder so aussieht.



Das ist natürlich nachvollziehbar. Wenn ich jeden Tag fahren würde, wäre mir das irgendwann auch zu blöd. Da ich dafür aber keine Zeit habe und bei Schmuddelwetter eh nicht fahre , werde ich so schnell nicht in die Situation kommen


----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

Für mich ist das derzeitige Wetter schon Schmuddelwetter, auch wenn es mal kurze Lichtblicke gibt 
Wenn's geht bin ich dreimal die Woche unterwegs, aber im Moment bin ich weit davon entfernt...


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

Das würde ich auch gern, hab aber Knieprobleme. Das grenzt das ganze schon stark ein, wann ich mal fahren kann...


----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

Na, dann gute Besserung!
Und der Doc konnte nicht helfen, oder noch gar nicht dagewesen?


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

Danke dir!
Hab das schon ein paar Jahre. Auf den Röntgenbildern ist alles Okay und diverse Docs und Physiotherapeuten sagen, dass sich die Bänder auch gut anfühlen. Da gibt es ja diverse Kniestabilitätstests... Diesen Montag habe ich jetzt einen Termin zum MRT. Mal schauen was da rauskommt. Es bleibt spannend ^^ 

Gruß Simon


----------



## belphegore (18. Mai 2012)

Knieprobleme, können ja mitunter auftreten wenn die Sitzhöhe nicht stimmt... Aber, die Ärzte werden's besser wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schotterp1ste (18. Mai 2012)

Mein AM 7.0 ist nun auch da, Versand zog sich zwar ne Woche, aber hey, KW22 angegeben und KW20 wars da 



 





mein Einstiegs Team 6.0 ist auch mit drauf, gabs letzten August, nach wie vor ein tolles Bike.


----------



## simdiem (18. Mai 2012)

Sehr schickes Radl. Viel Spass damit 

@belphegore 

Ja, das mit der Sattelposition weiß ich. Da habe ich auch schon viel rumexperimentiert. Nächste Woche kommt meine neuer LRS. Dann gibts wieder neue Bilder


----------



## Chris1989 (19. Mai 2012)

Letzte Woche in Lenggries mit meinem Canyon Nerve XC 7.0... Leider unerwartet viel Schnee ;-)


KLICK


----------



## belphegore (19. Mai 2012)

Uih, stimmt viel Schnee. Leider kann man das Rad nicht so genau sehen...

@Schotterp1ste
Auch schön. Ich wollte auch erst ein AM, aber das ist nur für große Leute gedacht  
Selbst das Damen XC (in XS) hat doch sage und schreibe ganze 3mm Unterschied als zur Größe S...


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Mai 2012)




----------



## Fartzilla (19. Mai 2012)

Nice..da kann aber jemand mit Photoshop umgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ES7.0 (19. Mai 2012)

War das ironisch gemeint? Schau dir mal das vordere Standrohr an, da wurd eine Stelle vergessen. Genauso ist die Ausführung am Casting nicht sehr sauber. Ich persönlich hätte es in SW gelassen oder den Colerkey dann auf das ganze Rad angewendet.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Mai 2012)

ES7.0 schrieb:


> War das ironisch gemeint? Schau dir mal das vordere Standrohr an, da wurd eine Stelle vergessen. Genauso ist die Ausführung am Casting nicht sehr sauber. Ich persönlich hätte es in SW gelassen oder den Colerkey dann auf das ganze Rad angewendet.



Der war echt mies, schnell schnell und dann kommt ebn so was raus

der sollte n bissl besser sein, die gabelrohre kommen aber leider net so gut rüber, liegt aber eher am handy was keine gscheiden bilder machen kann


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo Boardi 

Ein paar Fotos von heute morgen:


----------



## belphegore (20. Mai 2012)

Wo hat sich denn auf den Fotos 1,3,4,5 Dein Bike versteckt?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. Mai 2012)

So heute wurde das Wald-Moped mal wieder bewegt....

Ein schöner langer Trail war auch dabei (sieht man hier natürlich nicht in voller Länge)









http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/6938/imag0573v.jpg

N' Baum hats auch rausgerissen, da mussten wir natürlich drunter


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Mai 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> sodele,
> mal wieder was neues, kurbel. räder, lager und decals.
> so bleibt es dann auch erstmal.



mega Bike!!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn die Postfrau gar nicht erst zum klingeln kommt.... 

Aus dem:




wurde das:


----------



## sirios (22. Mai 2012)

Sau geiler Golf auf dem 3. Bild  !!!

... Das Strive ist aber auch was feines !


----------



## Xah88 (22. Mai 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Sau geiler Golf


  Widerspruch in sich


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Mai 2012)

hättest auch können nen halben Meter weiter vorne parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (22. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> hättest auch können nen halben Meter weiter vorne parken.



Hatte die ganze Zeit Angst dass du mir in die Karre fährst so verkatert wie du noch ausgesehen hast


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Mai 2012)

da war noch Platz ohne Ende. Darftst dat alles nit so eng sehen


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!  Wie siehts aus? Donnerstag ne Tour???



FlyingLizard schrieb:


>


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Mai 2012)

Danke!

hätte mich heute schon gemeldet aber ich war ja nochzu verkatert zum biken

Kann noch nicht 100% zusagen, werde aber morgen mehr wissen.


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Mai 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Wenn die Postfrau gar nicht erst zum klingeln kommt....
> 
> Aus dem:
> 
> ...


 
Ist das ein Grabstein...da rechts neben deinem Strive??


----------



## DiscoDuDe (23. Mai 2012)

bzw... ist das ein *R*  links neben dem strive? 

will auch diese geilen LED Rückleuchten auf meinem Golf


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Mai 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> bzw... ist das ein *R*  links neben dem strive?
> 
> will auch diese geilen LED Rückleuchten auf meinem Golf



schaut nach GTD aus

Tolle Strive


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2012)

@ speichenquaeler

Obelix durchkreuzte mal auf nem Prototyp vom Modell Strive diese Strasse und hinterliess dort nen Hinkelstein. 

@ Boardi05 

hat Recht mit dem GTD


----------



## sirios (23. Mai 2012)

Fahre knapp 40-45Tkm im Jahr. Da wäre der Golf R etwas kostenintensiv ! Daher leider "nur" GTD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (23. Mai 2012)

Schönes Bike


----------



## kaptan (24. Mai 2012)

Gab einen satz neue Pedale ​














​


----------



## Deleted 169926 (24. Mai 2012)

Wie seit Ihr mit dem Mountain King zufrieden? Ich habe schon den 2. Satz Nobbys durch. Ansich vom Gripp her nen echt Geiler Reifen, außer es ist Nass und Wurzeln kommen, dann habe ich keine Chance und fahren macht keinen Spaß mehr. Da ich aber auch viel Straßenanteil fahre nützt mir nen Fat Albert oder so nix. Ich brauche schon was mit nem relativ geringen Rollwiederstand.

Mfg


----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2012)

@RaveDave: Ich zitiere mich mal gerne selbst...




mohlo schrieb:


> Habe heute bei meinem Nerve AM 9.0 HS (2011er) die Serienbereifung (vorne Fat Albert 2.4 und hinten Nobby Nic 2.4) nach rund 2.500 km gegen Continental Mountain King II 2.4 Protection (Faltversion) getauscht. Welch eine Offenbarung! Wahnsinniger Vortrieb auf Asphalt, Schotter und dem Trail und bislang unerreichter Grip! Der MK klebte förmlich am Boden! Selten so ein gutes Fahrgefühl verspürt. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich ein komplett neues Bike fahren würde. Selbst bei 2.2 Bar (vorne und hinten) lief das Nerve 1A auf Wurzeltrails und in engen Kurven. Auch bergauf bin ich schneller als bisher vorangekommen! Mein Fazit: Nie wieder Schwalbe! Der Mountain King II rockt!


----------



## kaptan (24. Mai 2012)

Das kann ich so bestätigen, ist echt ein Super Reifen! Und das Verschleiß verhalten ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2012)

Optisch macht er auch einiges her (im Vergleich zur Serienausstattung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> ​




Ist der vordere MK bewusst entgegen der Laufrichtung aufgezogen?​


----------



## kaptan (24. Mai 2012)

Die sind beide definitiv in laufrichtiung montiert, schau mal genau auf das Profil.


----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2012)

Dann ist wohl die Felgenflanke nicht einheitlich bedruckt.


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. Mai 2012)

Die Drucks wechseln da gern mal.


----------



## Keks_nascher (24. Mai 2012)

@kaptan: Wunderschön das ganz schwarze Bike


----------



## knuspi (24. Mai 2012)

Ist der 2,4er MK oder? Passt der problemlos hinten rein? Wollte auch mal wechseln aber der 2,2er baut mir irgendwie etwas zu schmal.


----------



## kaptan (24. Mai 2012)

Jup, hinten und vorn Mountain King II Protection. Passen ohne Probleme auf Felge und Rahmen. Du musst bedenken das ein 2.4er Reifen bei Conti von den Abmessungen her exakt so wie ein 2.25er von  schwalbe dimensioniert ist. Contis fallen schmaler aus als angegeben! Sie sind noch absolut in der toleranz meiner Crossmax ST felgen. Hier sind die wirklichen reifen abmessungen zu finden  http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/


----------



## Keks_nascher (24. Mai 2012)

Dann mal wieder ein Hardtail, nix besonderes.

Letzte Änderungen wurden durchgeführt:

- 2012 SLX Bremsen
- XT Kurbel mit SLX Blättern
- XTR Innenlager
- Schwarzes XT Shadow Schaltwerk

Jetzt bin ich erstmal fertig. Jetzt wird aufs Fully gespart 






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1129991


----------



## rebirth (24. Mai 2012)

Den LRS hab ich auch am HT. Ich find der macht voll was her


----------



## un1e4shed (24. Mai 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Dann mal wieder ein Hardtail, nix besonderes.
> 
> Letzte Änderungen wurden durchgeführt:
> 
> ...



hübsches Bike, aber wo ist der Flaschenhalter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (24. Mai 2012)

Letztes WE im Harz


----------



## kaptan (24. Mai 2012)

Sexy! Geiles schwarzes Tork, würde ich gerne auch mal haben, aber hier im flachen Hamburch muss ich mir bestimmt immerwieder was anhören damit...


----------



## simdiem (24. Mai 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> Sexy! Geiles schwarzes Tork, würde ich gerne auch mal haben, aber hier im flachen Hamburch muss ich mir bestimmt immerwieder was anhören damit...



Lasse er die Anderen doch einfach plappern!!


----------



## monkey10 (25. Mai 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> Sexy! Geiles schwarzes Tork, würde ich gerne auch mal haben, aber hier im flachen Hamburch muss ich mir bestimmt immerwieder was anhören damit...





simdiem schrieb:


> Lasse er die Anderen doch einfach plappern!!



oder einfach mal auf Urlaub fahren


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Mai 2012)

auf diesem Felsen würd ich mir sofort ne Bambushütte errichten und auf ewig dort bleiben. 

Cooles Bild


----------



## Schwitzefiks (25. Mai 2012)

hm würd ja auf den Monte Baldo mit dem Blick auf den Monte Brione tippen


----------



## fabianra (25. Mai 2012)

So dann auch mal von mir zum Einstand ein paar Pics meines 2012er Nerv XC 6.0 mit kleinen Modifikationen.


----------



## rebirth (25. Mai 2012)

Hi, kannst mir sagen welcher sattel das ist?

Grüße


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Mai 2012)

Selle Italia Flite Gel-Flow Ti 316?!
In der Special Schwarz-Weiss Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabianra (25. Mai 2012)

rrrrrrichtig.


----------



## fabianra (25. Mai 2012)

hier ist das Bike besser zu erkennen.


----------



## Mithras (25. Mai 2012)

Mal ne Frage zur Bremse.. wie zufrieden biste mit der? Hast Probleme mit schleifender Scheibe nachdem du das Vorderrad z.B. beim Transport draußen hattest?


----------



## fabianra (25. Mai 2012)

mit der Bremse habe ich keine Probleme. Muss dazu sagen, dass ist meine erste Scheibenbremse. Dass Rad hatte ich nicht mehr ausgebaut. Fahre meine Touren immer von zu Hause aus, ansonsten gibt´s für den Transport demnächst noch eine Anhängerkupplung. 

Das Einzige was ich merke ist, dass die Scheiben in strengen Kurzen mal kurz schleifen. Eventuell kann man das noch optimieren. Ich muss mich an die ganze Technik erst langsam ran tasten.


----------



## RMvolcano (25. Mai 2012)

Was hat sich Avid nur bei diesen Klemmen gedacht, da sieht ja die Juicy3 noch filigran dagegen aus. Aber sonst hübsches Bike, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Mithras (25. Mai 2012)

stimmt, die Lenkerklemmen sind echt wuchtig ...wenn an ich die von meiner Code oder meiner Elixir R denke ... 
Ein Kumpel hätte diese Woche auch so ein Bike bekommen sollen ... ich bin gespannt, was er berichtet, wenn es da ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XRMX (25. Mai 2012)

Ich kann bisher auch nur Gutes über den MK sagen, allerdings hätte ich wohl lieber die paar Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen sollen für die Protection-Variante.
Bin gestern eine eigentlich ganz entspannte Tour gefahren und habe mir dabei den Schlauch kaputt gefahren. Die Reparaturzeit in der prallen Sonne im Straßengraben hätte ich  mir gern gespart.
Ab der MK rollt meiner Meinung nach auch auf Asphalt echt gut!

Ich überlege, ob ich jetzt MK (vorn) mit X-King (hinten) kombiniere ...




RaveDave schrieb:


> Wie seit Ihr mit dem Mountain King zufrieden? Ich habe schon den 2. Satz Nobbys durch. Ansich vom Gripp her nen echt Geiler Reifen, außer es ist Nass und Wurzeln kommen, dann habe ich keine Chance und fahren macht keinen Spaß mehr. Da ich aber auch viel Straßenanteil fahre nützt mir nen Fat Albert oder so nix. Ich brauche schon was mit nem relativ geringen Rollwiederstand.
> 
> Mfg


----------



## fabianra (25. Mai 2012)

ich bin "vorerst" zufrieden. Das ist mein 1. richtig gutes Bike. Musste 40 Jahre drauf warten . Da meine Frau auch eins bekommt (hoffentlich in 4 Wochen) musste ich auch ein kleinwenig auf die Kosten achten.


----------



## fabianra (25. Mai 2012)

MK bin ich auch am überlegen. Da ich allerdings überwiegend Asphalt fahre, wird es bei mir möglicherweise der Schwalbe Marathon Modial Evolution. Mit dem NN bin ich nicht so glücklich. In Kurven verhält er sich sehr digital.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (26. Mai 2012)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten wegen dem Continental MK. Nur die Nass Eigenschaften würden mich noch Interessieren. Rutscht der bei Nassen Wurzeln weg oder kommt Ihr locker drüber? 
Sorry nochmal für Offtopic. Bilder von meinem gibt es nächste Woche.

VG


----------



## kaptan (26. Mai 2012)

Der ist auch bei Nässe und Matsch immer sehr gut kontrollierbar, und hat grad auf nassen wurzeltrails deutlich bessere Haftung als Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph die ich vorher testen konnte. Auf trockenem Boden sowieso unschlagbar (verglichen mit den vorher genannten Schwalbes meiner Erfahrung nach).
Ist ein super Allrounder, bin begeistert!


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Mai 2012)




----------



## sirios (28. Mai 2012)

Geil! Da war ich ja gestern auch !

Die schwarze Strecke ist schon recht lustig wenn auch an mehreren stellen nur bedingt befahrbar


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Mai 2012)

Yo! Das war echt gut! Wir müssen das ganze bald wiederholen! Oder Stromberg!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Mai 2012)

das ganze kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Mai 2012)

Wie heißt der Modus?? Der is echt geil??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Mai 2012)

Miniatureffekt.







Beim nächsten Zusammentreffen, müssen wir mal dran denken Bilder und Videos auszutauschen.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Mai 2012)

Das Tilt-Shift Bild is der hammer, schaut echt super aus


----------



## xXJojoXx (28. Mai 2012)

Hier ein kleines Video vom Samstag.


----------



## nukular2008 (28. Mai 2012)

Ich find eher das Bild, bzw. die Perspektive, eignet sich nicht wirklich dafür. Der "Schärfeschnitt" ghet einfach durch Objekte die eigentlich noch auf einer Schärfeebene liegen und lässt andere Teile des BIldes, die eigentlich unscharf sein müssten, unberührt-


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Mai 2012)

ich kenne mich nicht wirklich damit aus. Wollte nur mal den Modus testen.


----------



## Markdierk (28. Mai 2012)

kann jemand ein AM 2011/12 mit bionicons chainguide posten?  bin mir iwie nicht sicher ob man die vernünftig anbauen kann, ist die "halterung" für das schaltkabel doch so nah an der kurbel


----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2012)

aktueller Ausbaustand ... die Bionicon Chainguide musste einer von Canyon weichen .. Kette is auch lang genug 







Wuuuschhhhhh


----------



## sundawn77 (28. Mai 2012)

Hangover ...hehe


----------



## mok2905 (28. Mai 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> aktueller Ausbaustand ... die Bionicon Chainguide musste einer von Canyon weichen .. Kette is auch lang genug
> 
> 
> 
> Wuuuschhhhhh



Welche Breite haben deine Muddy Mary? 2,35 oder 2,5?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (28. Mai 2012)

Sind 2,5" er ..


----------



## Soonwaldler (30. Mai 2012)

meine Zwei:

fürs Feine






fürs Grobe


----------



## simdiem (30. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön das Weiße, vorallem um die goldene Schwinge beneide ich dich


----------



## sundawn77 (31. Mai 2012)

Das weiße Alpinist ist echt ein Traum 

wieviel wiegt es? Nehme an Rahmengröße S ?


----------



## stonehill (31. Mai 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das weiße Alpinist ist echt ein Traum
> 
> wieviel wiegt es? Nehme an Rahmengröße S ?



Sollte "M" sein, denn "S" hat keine Verstärkung am Oberrohr/Sitzrohr.


----------



## speichenquaeler (31. Mai 2012)

Soonwaldler schrieb:


> meine Zwei:
> 
> fürs Grobe


 

Würde sich ganz gut als farblicher Zwilling hierzu machen :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (31. Mai 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> aktueller Ausbaustand ... die Bionicon Chainguide musste einer von Canyon weichen .. Kette is auch lang genug



Warum haste die C-guide ausgetauscht? Warst nicht zufrieden?
Ich hab sie mir gerade erst bestellt, bei mir solls andersrum laufen.

Rock on! 

Jobi


----------



## Sera (31. Mai 2012)

Da scheint wohl eine Hülse häufiger mal zu brechen. Wollte sie mir eigentlich auch besorgen, aber bin nun etwas unsicher.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab das Teil schon seit März im Einsatz und es hält! Bin echt begeistert von dem Teil! Meine Kettenstrebe hat noch keine Schläge von der Kette abbekommen. Würde mir die jederzeit wieder kaufen!! Wäre die Befestigungshülse aus Alu wär natürlich stabiler aber auch schwerer. Einer hier im Forum hat sich aus Alu das Teil gefräst. Ich hab ihm geraten er soll die Teile in Serie produzieren und ich wäre ein potentieller Abnehmer aber er hatte wohl keinen Bock!!


----------



## Mithras (31. Mai 2012)

Jobi schrieb:


> Warum haste die C-guide ausgetauscht? Warst nicht zufrieden?
> Ich hab sie mir gerade erst bestellt, bei mir solls andersrum laufen.
> 
> Rock on!
> ...


 

Mir is die Hülse 2x abgerissen ..  obwohl sie schön stramm an der Kettenstrebe festgezurrt war ... Auf Trail hat das Ding immer super gehalten.. ich hab es jedes mal im Bikepark zerrockt .. 

Prinzipiell ist die funktion von der C-Guide absolut Top.. wenn es die Halterung auch optional in Alu gäbe wäre das richtig geil .. die 10g mehr machen das Kraut an nem ü-15Kg Hobel auch nimmer fett 

Was Anderes .. wie auf dem Bild auch zu sehen nutzt meine Gabel nur etwa 14-15cm FW ... trotz nur 30 statt 40ml Öl und moderater Low-Speed Druckstufe.. (ca 75% auf +..) .. bei weniger sackt die Gabel beim bremsen weg .. bei mehr Luft wird se unsensibel ... High Speed ist auf (ca 2% +) ... also auf schnelles ansprechen gestellt .. 

Fährt sich auf Trails, Wurzelteppichen .. Stufen etc ganz gut .. aber die Federwegsausnutzung ist nicht optimal ... jemand ne Idee? gerne auch per PN weil is ja OffTopic ...


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich würde sagen da gibts nur eine Lösung!! Luft raus! Wieviel wiegst du und wieviel psi/bar haste drinnen? Wieviel SAG fährst du denn? Zuviel Öl fährst du ja definitv nicht! Das kannst du aber leicht testen indem du die Luft ganz rauslässt und die Gabel dann komprimierst! Dann müssten die Standrohre fast ganz im Casting verschwinden! Fast weil da ja noch der Spacer drin is!! Korrigiere bitte jemand wenn ich was falsches sage!!


----------



## Mithras (31. Mai 2012)

die verschwinden auch ganz in den Tauchrohren, dass hab ich schon getestet (Der Spacer verhindert, dass die Gabel voll ausfährt ) .. das gute Stück ist mit etwas um die 50PSi gefüllt .. sprich 3,4 bar . .was bei Kampfgewicht (mit Ausrüstung) um die 88-90KG mal echt im Rahmen ist .. SAG sollteum die 20-25% liegen .. 

bei weniger Luft sackt se wieder beim bremsen und hüpfen  weg .. und sie braucht noch mehr Druckstufe..


----------



## whurr (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin absoluter Neuling im "Gabel-Schrauben" ... aber müßte nicht die Ölmenge in der Luftkammer mehr Einfluß auf die Progression haben?
Sie verändert ja das Volumen der Luftkammer.

Ich hab bei meiner zumindest nach dem Entfernen des Spacers die angegebene Menge von 5 cl Fox Fluid in die Luftkammer gemacht (wieviel rauskam weiß ich nicht, war aber recht viel) und jetzt nutze ich deutlich mehr Federweg als vorher.

Also auch mehr als die 1cm die dazu kamen 

Hat sich generell sehr gelohnt der Service.
So sensibel kannte ich die Gabel nicht.


Nachtrag:
Mir fällt jetzt erst auf, dass wir ja in der Galerie sind ... wir sollten das eher hier bequatschen


----------



## Mithras (31. Mai 2012)

so oweiter mit Bildern .. die 32iger nuss kam gestern mit der Post .. ich wollt sie eh mal auf 180 aufmachen und sehen wie es mir taugt .. 

noch eins vom Montag


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> die verschwinden auch ganz in den Tauchrohren, dass hab ich schon getestet (Der Spacer verhindert, dass die Gabel voll ausfährt ) .. das gute Stück ist mit etwas um die 50PSi gefüllt .. sprich 3,4 bar . .was bei Kampfgewicht (mit Ausrüstung) um die 88-90KG mal echt im Rahmen ist .. SAG sollteum die 20-25% liegen ..
> 
> bei weniger Luft sackt se wieder beim bremsen und hüpfen  weg .. und sie braucht noch mehr Druckstufe..



Hm, ...  Das man bei weniger Luft mehr HSD und LSD braucht is klar! Die Gabel soll ja erst ab 20 km/h richtig arbeiten und auch fette Wurzel und Drops wegstecken! Aber ein klein wenig mehr Federweg sollte die Gabel schon nutzen! Aber wenn du mal frontlastig landest freust du dich über deine Reserven! Ich verstehe die Richtwerte von Fox auch nicht ganz. Gehts nach denen sollte man bei 90 kg 70 psi reinballern. Über 90 kg sogar schon 80 psi. Du hast bei 90 kg 50 psi aber es gibt mehrere Leute die die Gabel deutlich unter dem empfohlen Luftdruck fahren. Hab bei ca. 96 kg Fahrergewicht 70 psi drin und es kommt mir immernoch zu viel vor.

Hier nochmal mein *Torque* mit dem original Vorbau und Lenker! Der Vorbau und der Lenker werden bald getauscht!


----------



## ASQ (3. Juni 2012)

Nach knapp einem Jahr mal wieder ein Bild
Heute an der Isar stand es "Model"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2012)

Nu isses wech - verkauft - verpackt - vergessen  :





5 Jahre hats treu gedient und arg viel ist nicht kaputt gegangen...nur Kurbeln, Schaltung, Schwingenlager, Vorderrad, Pike, DÃ¤mpfer (Pearl), SattelstÃ¼tzen, SÃ¤ttel, und der Ã¼bliche Kleinkram...500 â¬ hab ich unterm Strich raus (9% verlangt ebay ).


----------



## mok2905 (3. Juni 2012)

Als Ersatz dient dann jetzt das LV 301?


----------



## jaamaa (3. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> (9% verlangt ebay ).


Wow, nicht schlecht! Ich sollte mir mal wieder deren Geschäftsbedingungen durchlesen


----------



## MUD´doc (3. Juni 2012)

Zu Ehren von cxfahrers Canyon:
[yt=TAPS]?v=S-Xrlf3taEo[/yt]

Okay! 
Life goes on! 
Next up!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2012)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Als Ersatz dient dann jetzt das LV 301?



Och, das ist relativ. 
Serotta T-Max, Felt 29er, Torque, LV 301- ich hab noch genug Auswahl. Zuletzt war das Nerve eh nur Schlammbike....
Jetzt hab ich wenigstens die Kohle für die neue Kashima-Float fürs Torque wieder drin


----------



## Keks_nascher (4. Juni 2012)

Oder dem Garten für die 500 Euro ein bisschen Pflege zukommen lassen


----------



## s1c (4. Juni 2012)

hier, leider noch ziemlich standard:




mehr hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49816


----------



## tical2000 (4. Juni 2012)

Mein Tork und ich in der Nähe von Lermoos.


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Juni 2012)

Schönes Dingen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (4. Juni 2012)

Der Hintergrund ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Juni 2012)

Den meint ich


----------



## martin82 (4. Juni 2012)

wer hätte es gedacht, Finale Ligure, Regen







.... und trotzdem saucool


----------



## zett78 (5. Juni 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> Steht nun zum Verkauf! Bei Interesse mal reinschauen:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=517909



"nur durchs flache Hamburg gingen (viel Straße und Waldwege)"

was machst du denn dann dort mit einem Strive????


----------



## sirios (5. Juni 2012)

...Posen


----------



## kaptan (5. Juni 2012)

Fahre im September für nen knappes Jahr nach Bayern im Rahmen meines Mechatronik studiums, und da nehme ich mal an das es Bergiger wird als hier in Hamburg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Juni 2012)

kaptan schrieb:


> Fahre im September für nen knappes Jahr nach Bayern im Rahmen meines Mechatronik studiums, und da nehme ich mal an das es Bergiger wird als hier in Hamburg...


 

Bayern ist aber nicht alles südlich der Elbe...

Wenn Du das Bundesland meinst, würde ich aber ein anderes Bike nehmen zum runterfahren! ...und auch in Bayern gibts Landstriche, da siehste morgens schon wer abends zu Besuch kommt...

Beste Grüße


----------



## johnny blaze (5. Juni 2012)

ist doch schnuppe. fände es noch nicht mal schlimm, wenn er in Hamburg das strive fährt. Ist ja nun auch keine Höllen-downhill-maschine, die nicht geradeaus fahren kann 

und @speichenquaeler..wer noch nie in Essen war würde wahrscheinlich auch denken, dass da n strive absolut oversized ist 

also für Bayern (egal wo) ist das schon nicht die schlechteste Wahl.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2012)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> Oder dem Garten für die 500 Euro ein bisschen Pflege zukommen lassen



No way.
Hier noch mehr aus meinem Garten:





Leider habe ich definitiv B-Ware erhalten, der Hinterbau ist leicht schief und das Oberrohr hat eine ausgespachtelte und mattschwarz überlackiert Beule. 
Aber hey, es hat ja nichts gekostet, war ja "Kulanz".

KeFÜ kommt noch, auch neue Pedale.

Gewicht so wie auf dem Bild gewogene 15,9kg (Faltreifen).


----------



## Totoxl (5. Juni 2012)

Alte Liebe rostet nicht


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Leider habe ich definitiv B-Ware erhalten, der Hinterbau ist leicht schief und das Oberrohr hat eine ausgespachtelte und mattschwarz überlackiert Beule.
> Aber hey, es hat ja nichts gekostet, war ja "Kulanz".



Hauptsache schwarz...


----------



## Beach90 (6. Juni 2012)

Und nu mit der Lupe an den Monitor:
*2013er Canyon Nerve CF*


----------



## Fartzilla (6. Juni 2012)

Hätte jetzt nicht erkannt dass es das neue ist


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Juni 2012)

Doch an der Sitzstrebe!!


----------



## Sera (7. Juni 2012)

Auf nem Winzbild zu erkennen, dass es ein Carbonrahmen ist ist halt schwer...


----------



## climbingseppl (7. Juni 2012)

So hier jetzt endlich mein "neues" Spielzeug.
Ist soweit alles noch orginal bzw. vom Vorbesitzer übernommen. 
Geändert werden sollen demnächst: Reifen, Vorbau, Lenker, ..

Für Vorschläge dazu bin ich offen! 
...solange nicht "umlackieren" kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (7. Juni 2012)

Na wenn da schon ne HS dran ist, wäre meine Vorschläge dür Reifen: 
Maxxis Ardent Exo 2,4 / Conti Rubber Queen 2,4" oder Schwalbe Fat Alberts in 2,4"

Was passt dir am Lenker nicht? Zu schmal? .. Vorbau zu lang?


----------



## climbingseppl (7. Juni 2012)

Danke schonmal für die Reifen-Vorschläge...jetzt ist es nur noch die Qual der Wahl!

Ja, der Lenker so toll wie er ist, ist für meine Größe und fürs "bergab-Handling" doch etwas zu schmal und der Vorbau einen Tick zu lang.
Tendiere zu einem 50er Vorbau und einem etwas breiterem (700+) Lenker..wobei der auch nicht zu breit ausfallen sollte!


----------



## climbingseppl (7. Juni 2012)

...und nachdem ich nun so toll rausgefunden habe wie man Bilder einfügt , noch das "Projekt" von meiner Freundin:

Haben einen Teil der Parts von einem 09er Nerve XC übernommen. Gabel müsste auch schon unterwegs sein. Letztes Problem: Die Bremsleitung der OroBianco sind zu kurz! Und das obwohl der XC Rahmen M war und der AM jetzt S ist! Denke das da auch mit geschicktem Verlegen nicht viel zu machen ist...außer einer neuen (,teuren) Leitung, oder?!


----------



## Mithras (7. Juni 2012)

Also ich persönlich bin mit meinen Fat Alberts als Tourenreifen voll zufrieden. (VA Trailstar HR Pacestar)

Vorbau z.B. günstig+gut ein Truvativ aka (der Kleinste in 60mm)
Lenker z.B.  Sixpack Leader (720mm breit)

aber da gibt es ja unendliche Möglichkeiten .. 

Beim Bike deiner Lady wirst wohl ne neue Leitung brauchen .. oder Bremse verkaufen, andere Bremse kaufen ..


----------



## Deleted 169926 (7. Juni 2012)

@climbingseppl   das Bild fetzt


----------



## Xah88 (7. Juni 2012)

climbingseppl schrieb:


>


Finde den Lack super


----------



## bobane (7. Juni 2012)

ein kleiner beitrag meinerseits


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Juni 2012)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Mithras (7. Juni 2012)

schaut nach artgerechter Haltung aus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2012)

Freilaufend im wald? Tztztz..


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. Juni 2012)

@climbingseppl ..wie wäre es mit einem 60er Vorbau(Syntace F149) und einem 740 Lenker(Havoc Carbon)..dazu Mountain King II Bereifung..


----------



## climbingseppl (7. Juni 2012)

@ Mithras: Danke nochmals und das mit der Bremse habe ich befürchtet.  Werden wohl die Oro verkaufen müssen...und nach einer in entsprechender Länge für kleines Geld suchen!

@ RaveDave: Danke 
@ Xah88: Danke das finde ich auch...habe nur leider schon einige gegenteilige Meinungen dazu lesen müssen !! 

@Stefan 78: ja tendiere Momentan auch zum MK II und Lenker und Vorbau schauen auch nicht schlecht aus...so ungefähr hatte ich mir das vorgestellt !!


----------



## Stefan_78 (7. Juni 2012)

Lenker und vorbau hab ich so verbaut an meinem Nerve AM...nur halt die Baron 2.3


----------



## un1e4shed (7. Juni 2012)

climbingseppl schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung der OroBianco sind zu kurz! Und das obwohl der XC Rahmen M war und der AM jetzt S ist!



Das ist n S Rahmen? Sieht eher aus wie einer in L! Oder täuscht das nur?


----------



## aibeekey (7. Juni 2012)

climbingseppl schrieb:


> @ Mithras: Danke nochmals und das mit der Bremse habe ich befürchtet.  Werden wohl die Oro verkaufen müssen...und nach einer in entsprechender Länge für kleines Geld suchen!



habs im schnäppchen thread schon gepostet, aber glaub dir schadet's nicht, wenn ichs wiederhole 

die oro k18 VR oder HR gibts bei rose für jeweils 59 Euro incl scheibe und adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (7. Juni 2012)

uhh .. das is echt mal ein Schnäppchen  ..


----------



## rebirth (7. Juni 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> schnäppchen thread



wieso finde ich den nicht?


----------



## Mithras (7. Juni 2012)

Klick mich an!

zwar nich der Thread aber das Schnäppchen ^^


----------



## aibeekey (7. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> wieso finde ich den nicht?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9581773#post9581773 

isn klasse thread, mein highlight war damals der nagelneue evolver isx6 für 130 euro 

und damit es nicht ganz off topic wird hier ein bild von meinem torque es... naja zumindest auch davon


----------



## stromb6 (8. Juni 2012)




----------



## wholeStepDown (8. Juni 2012)

du hast dir - wie ich sehe- innerhalb von 2 Jahren 3 canyons zugelegt - quält dich nicht vor jedem ausritt ein bißchen die frage, welches heute ran darf? 
Ich meine, da gibts ja schon eine gewisse Schnittmenge was das Einsatzgebiet angeht.


----------



## mok2905 (8. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich würde das Vertride ja dicke reichen


----------



## stromb6 (8. Juni 2012)

Das Vertride kommt auf extrem steilen bergauf Trails nicht besonders gut weg. Es ist bergab eine Macht, ob am Trail oder auch im Bikepark. Aber bergauf steht es einfach viel zu schnell auf, auch mit abgesenkter Gabel. Weiters muss das Vertride mit offenem hinterbau gefahren werden um effektiv Wurzelpassagen bergauf zu meistern. Mit PP rutscht das hinterrad zu schnell durch. Strive und Vertride ergänzen sich da ganz gut, da das Strive keinerlei Tendenz zum vorne hochsteigen zeigt, auch mit nicht abgesenkter Gabel. Aber das PP muss zu sein sonst ist das Strive auf Wurzelpassagen bei meinem Gewicht lediglich ein Schaukelpferd.
Das AM steht schon seit dem Crash im September nur so in der Garage. Muss ehrlich sagen das die paar Prozent die es besser bergauf geht als das Strive das Manko in den Abfahrten niemals aufwiegen. Für mich kann Canyon das AM aus dem Programm nehmen.

Außerdem braucht man immer mehrere Bikes denn bei den 120.000 Hm die ich pro Jahr absolviere verteilt sich das besser auf zwei oder mehr Bikes. So kann ich alle 6 Monate eines einschicken und hab noch immer eins zum Fahren.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein neuer Spank Spike 777 und der Easton Havoc Stem


----------



## rebirth (9. Juni 2012)

Mein lieblingslenker <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2012)

Cooler Spankie!

Heute bei uns:


----------



## Mithras (10. Juni 2012)

Mit den verspiegelten Googles .. wie Astronauten


----------



## sirios (10. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mit den verspiegelten Googles .. wie Astronauten



hm... Ich fasse das als Kompliment auf


----------



## rebirth (10. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Bild kommt mir ne Idee *g 

Wie wärs denn wenn sich "alle" Strive fahrer hier mal Treffen für ein Klassentreffen!? 

Tour > Bild > Bratwürste


----------



## sirios (10. Juni 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juni 2012)

aber nur mit verspiegelten Goggles!


----------



## Mithras (10. Juni 2012)

War auch nicht abwertend gemeint  ... aber Passanten haben bestimmt nen Repektabstand gehalten 

PS: .. ich will hier auch nen Flowtrail! .. Mal emnächst den am Ochsenkopf anschauen gehen ...

Strivetreffen ... die Torque-Driver dürfen wieder nich mitspielen ... -_- ....


----------



## sirios (10. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> *War auch nicht abwertend gemeint  * ... aber Passanten haben bestimmt nen Repektabstand gehalten



weiß ich doch ! Aber die Wanderer und Passanten haben definitiv etwas doof geguckt . Da ich bei meinem Motorradhelm auch auf verspiegelte Visiere stehe musste auch für den Fahrradhelm was entsprechendes her .

Flowtrail ist echt Nice


----------



## FlyingLizard (10. Juni 2012)

Genau noch vollen Respekt und vielen Dank an die Erbauer des Trails!

das Video von unserer 2. Abfahrt, hab ich bei Canyon Bikes in Action gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (10. Juni 2012)

Juni 2011 - Goldesel


----------



## SeppelD (10. Juni 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Juni 2011 - Goldesel



Bist du hübsch. Der strive bruder meines xc´s. Lecker lecker


----------



## DiscoDuDe (10. Juni 2012)

climbingseppl schrieb:


> So hier jetzt endlich mein "neues" Spielzeug.
> Ist soweit alles noch orginal bzw. vom Vorbesitzer übernommen.
> Geändert werden sollen demnächst: Reifen, Vorbau, Lenker, ..
> 
> ...



nette Farbe!

ist das zufällig in rekawinkel?


----------



## Toni ES5 (10. Juni 2012)

heute auch auf Tour gewesen!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> PS: .. ich will hier auch nen Flowtrail! .. Mal emnächst den am Ochsenkopf anschauen gehen ...



Na dann erwarte mal nicht zuviel. Zieh lieber Doppelkarkassenreifen auf und mach dich auf ordentliches Gescheppere auf der DH-Strecke gefasst!


----------



## Mithras (10. Juni 2012)

ich wär da eh in voller Montur mit dem LRS fürs Grobe aufgelaufen .. der hat griffige 2,5er *freeride* Muddy Marys drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2012)

Die lass mal lieber zu Hause oder fahr sie mit 2,5 bar


----------



## Mithras (10. Juni 2012)

Oha ..  .. grad ein Video angeschaut ... Steine.. Geröll ... Steine ...


----------



## rebirth (11. Juni 2012)

neee so wild is das nicht!  mich hats trotzdem zerlegt.... Sind auch viiiele wurzeln aufm weg


----------



## monkey10 (11. Juni 2012)

zurück vom Wochenend-Ausflug:








stromb6 schrieb:


> Das Vertride kommt auf extrem steilen bergauf Trails nicht besonders gut weg... Aber bergauf steht es einfach viel zu schnell auf, auch mit abgesenkter Gabel. Weiters muss das Vertride mit offenem hinterbau gefahren werden um effektiv Wurzelpassagen bergauf zu meistern. Mit PP rutscht das hinterrad zu schnell durch



kann ich nicht bestätigen... wenn es auch sicherlich bikes gibt, die besser bergauf gehen.



stromb6 schrieb:


> Außerdem braucht man immer mehrere Bikes denn bei den 120.000 Hm die ich pro Jahr absolviere verteilt sich das besser auf zwei oder mehr Bikes. So kann ich alle 6 Monate eines einschicken und hab noch immer eins zum Fahren.



gleiche viel höhenmeter hab ich letztes jahr auch gemacht, allerdings ausschließlich mit dem torque . mein 150/130mm Allmountain hab ich seitdem nicht mehr bewegt (geht allerdings auch nicht besser bergauf) und wartet auf einen defekt am torque, für den ich es einschicken müsste 

ist IMHO alles eine frage der kraft, kondition und motivation bzw richtiges terrain in der umgebung zu haben


----------



## stromb6 (11. Juni 2012)

Du willst mir jetzt hier aber nicht erzählen das ein Vertride bergauf gleich gut geht wie ein Strive oder ein AM????
Wie willst du das beurteilen wenn du niemals mit einem 2012er Vertride oder ein Strive gefahren bist?
Ich kann auch nicht sagen wie das bei deinem Torque ist da ich seit 2010 kein Alpinist mehr gefahren bin.
Fakt ist jedoch, dass du mit dem Strive Passagen bergauf mit Kraft und in Zeitlupe fahren kannst ohne das es je Tendenz hat das Vorderrad zu heben. Das ist beim Vertride definitiv nicht der Fall.
Und das ein AM nicht besser bergauf geht als ein Torque ist schlicht gelogen. Mein 2011 AM geht definitiv besser bergauf als das Vertride.


----------



## monkey10 (11. Juni 2012)

gaaanz ruhig, war nicht als persönlicher angriff gedacht...

ich bin tatsächlich noch kein 2012er vertride gefahren, jedoch aber ein:

- torque ES 2009
- torque vertride 2010 (ausführlich)
- torque alpinist 2011 custom (meines, gewicht & geo wie vertride 2012)
- torque alpinist 2012 (halbtag am lago)
- strive 2011 (nur kurz)
- strive 2012 (halbtag am lago)
- AM 2010

daneben noch einige bikes anderer hersteller in ähnlicher kategorie. traue mir also durchaus zu mir eine eigene meinung zu bilden und diese auch in diesem forum zu posten .

mein 150/130 Allmountain geht wirklich nicht besser bergauf ("ich schwöre"), ist kein canyon (gibts ja nicht als 150/130) sondern ein cube AMS. hab auch nie was anderes behauptet. jedoch geht bei mir mehr bergauf als bei einem freund mit seinem canyon AM. wohl aufgrund kraft/kondition und fahrtechnik.

das strive steigt aufgrund seines geringeren stacks etwas später, hängt aber sehr von den körperproportionen in bezug zur geo und der vorbaulänge sowie dämpferabstimmung ab. zwei freunde von mir hatten eigentlich vor ein strive zu kaufen, fanden aber nach testrides am gardasee die bergauf-performance des torques ebenfalls nicht viel schlechter, jedoch die geo des torques soviel angenehmer, dass sie sich jetzt für letzteres entschieden haben.

fakt ist: es ist nicht immer automatisch das bike mit weniger federweg das uphill-tauglichere. meiner meinung kommt es eher darauf an, was sich für wege bergab anbieten und mit wem man unterwegs ist um sich zu motivieren ein bike mit soviel reserven bergauf zu bewegen.

aber diese diskussion gehört einfach nicht in diesen schönen thread. ist doch schön, dass du ein paar bikes hast . dafür brauchst dich echt nicht zu rechtfertigen!


----------



## stromb6 (11. Juni 2012)

Hab ich ja nicht als persönlichen Angriff aufgefasst.
Habe fälschlich angenommen, dass dies mal wieder ein Post von jemanden ist der nie auf einem dieser Bikes gesessen hat. Wäre ja hier im Forum net das erste Mal ;-)
Wie gesagt ich habe selbst ein Torque Alpinist 2010 gefahren und das ging bergauf besser als das neue Vertride (immer nur extreme Wurzelpassagen bergauf bezogen).
Das Vertride ist halt für meine Hausrunde (Wörthersee Trail) nicht das ideale Bike. Da macht das Strive einfach mehr Spass und ich komme einfach ne halbe Stunde schneller um den See.
Aber wie gesagt das soll jeder selbst entscheiden (Probefahren 4tw). Wer hier aus der Region Kärnten ist darf gern mal mit einem meiner Bikes testfahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Juni 2012)

So da wir in der Galerie sind zeig ich mal wieder mit Strive, kurz vor der Abfahrt und etwa 20 Minuten vor der Dusche... (während der Fahrt).


----------



## stonehill (11. Juni 2012)

Mein Baby in Saalbach... war leider etwas wolkig und noch etwas früh für die Region. Dennoch ein schöner Kurzurlaub.


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Juni 2012)

schönes Pic! Das Bike sieht richtig geil aus mit der Totem, dem Piggy und den Mavics!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (11. Juni 2012)

@ Stonehill .. liegt bei dir die Code hinten auch auf dem Adaper auf? Oder hats da noch Luft?


----------



## Bombenkrator (11. Juni 2012)

würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Mithras (11. Juni 2012)

.. na du hast das ja dank Dremel schon gelöst


----------



## stonehill (11. Juni 2012)

@21XC12: Freut mich dass es gefällt.




@Mithras schrieb:


> @ Stonehill .. liegt bei dir die Code hinten auch auf dem Adaper auf? Oder hats da noch Luft?



Nein tut sie nicht. Ich hab aber auch irgendwie nen anderen Adapter drauf glaube ich. Wenn's hilft mach ich morgen mal ein Foto.


----------



## Mithras (12. Juni 2012)

Foto wäre sehr nett


----------



## georgeslo (12. Juni 2012)

My nerve am 7.0 (bigboy XL) .....soon to be upgraded...


----------



## wolfi_b (12. Juni 2012)

Die Reverb-Befestigung an der Sattelklemme solltest du noch montieren.


----------



## stonehill (12. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Foto wäre sehr nett



So sieht das ganze bei mir aus:


----------



## Mithras (12. Juni 2012)

Interessant  .. das müsst ein 185iger PM-PM Adapter sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (12. Juni 2012)

is doch ein shimano adapter, oder?


----------



## knuspi (12. Juni 2012)

Shimano hat denke ich nicht mal 185er Adapter sondern nur 180er.


----------



## Xah88 (12. Juni 2012)

stonehill schrieb:


> So sieht das ganze bei mir aus:




Komisch, ich hatte das mit Unterlegscheiben aus dem Baumarkt gelöst....aber deine Code sitzt jetzt ja in einem anderen Winkel an der Scheibe, als meine ...hat das einen Einfluss ?

*EDIT: vergesst es, sind ja 203mm Scheiben bei euch xD sorry....*


----------



## stonehill (12. Juni 2012)

Ich kann's euch nicht sagen.  Wurde so aber von Canyon aufgebaut. Da ich auch grad die Beläge gewechselt habe, kann ich sagen, dass diese gleichmäßig abgefahren wurden. 

Drauf steht: "185 POST"

Der ist es: http://www.ebay.de/itm/AVID-ADAPTER...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53e9bd9cbb


----------



## Mithras (12. Juni 2012)

dacht ich mir, dass das n 185iger Avid PM ist ... is dein Bike ein 2011er? Wenn ja, haben se das so gelöst, weil mit den Adaptern wie ihn Bombenkrator und ich drauf haben der Bremssattel aufliegt...

Vielen Dank für das Pic und die kurze Off-Topic Diskussion


----------



## stonehill (12. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> ... is dein Bike ein 2011er?


So ist es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (12. Juni 2012)

Da wir gerade bei den Codes sind -> weiß jemand abhilfe, wenn die Bremse leicht schleift (Kolben sind nicht ganz eingefahren) ? Andere Bremsbeläge von einem Torque ohne das Problem führten zum gleichen Ergebnis, genausowie das Ablassen von Dot und Entlüften....Hat da jemand eine Idee? (Schleifen vorne und hinten leicht)


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das die Lösung für dich is aber man kann a) die Kanten am Belag brechen (d.h. die scharfe Außenkante etwas abschleifen) und b) den break silencer versuchen. Wenn das alles nicht hilft kann man testweise ne andere Bremse (die bekanntlich nicht schleift) montieren. Ist es dann nicht weg ist vielleicht das Gewinde der PM Aufnahme nicht plan.


----------



## Sera (12. Juni 2012)

Sind die Kolben leichtgängig? Ansonsten mal mobilisieren. Der User Schildbürger hat dazu eine ganz gute Anleitung hier im Forum.


----------



## Xah88 (12. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ist es dann nicht weg  ist vielleicht das Gewinde der PM Aufnahme nicht plan.



Danke dir 



Sera schrieb:


> Sind die Kolben leichtgängig? Ansonsten mal  mobilisieren. Der User Schildbürger hat dazu eine ganz gute Anleitung  hier im Forum.



Dasselbe hat mir Mithras auch gerade per PM geschrieben und ich hatte das auch mal im Code-Thread gelesen...das werde ich wohl mal probieren, sobald mein Gips wieder ab ist, Danke dir !

(Kolben sahen "normal"gängig aus, liefen aber nicht ganz zurück)

(da ich eine alte Hope Nabe (ohne EVO) habe, die auch einen sehr hohen Widerstand hat, wurde das langsam nämlich echt nervig + ständiges Schleifen ist ja eh schlecht für die Beläge)

Danke euch !

P´s da das hier ja die Galerie ist -> Nismos und mein Torque


----------



## jimmykane (14. Juni 2012)

Und hier mal mein erstes Foto.






Mein 6 Tage altes/junges Grand Canyon AL 6.0, schon mit einigen Updates ;-).

- Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
- Sattelstütze: Cane Creek Thudbuster ST (bin auf die Kommentare gespannt *g)
- Lenker: Easton EC70 XC
- Griffe: Specialized BG Contour
- Reifen: Conti Race Kings

Bin hochzufrieden


----------



## jaxxxon (15. Juni 2012)

Das Torque in Raw sieht einfach nur geil aus!
Welche Größe ist das?

Hier mein Nerve AM 9.0 in (fast) aktueller Ausbaustufe. Mittlerweile sind ebenfalls weiße ZTR Flow LRr verbaut.


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2012)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Das Torque in Raw sieht einfach nur geil aus!
> Welche Größe ist das?



Das von Stonehill ? Ich tippe L, da er mal geschrieben hat, dass er recht groß sei, genau weiß ich es aber nicht...



jaxxxon schrieb:


> Hier mein Nerve AM 9.0 in (fast) aktueller  Ausbaustufe. Mittlerweile sind ebenfalls weiße ZTR Flow LRr verbaut.


Schaut schick aus


----------



## stonehill (15. Juni 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Das von Stonehill ? Ich tippe L, da er mal geschrieben hat, dass er recht groß sei, genau weiß ich es aber nicht...



Du tippst richtig.


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2012)

Lustige Geschichte am Rande -> Letzhin kam jemand auf mich zu und meinte -> "Ey, cooler Metallica-Aufkleber" ...

(Ich wollte ihn eh schon lange durch einen Rockshox-Aufkleber ersetzen; wird wohl langsam Zeit ^^)






Den SLR TT strippe ich gerade ...Ich fand die Schlangen-Optik zwar geil, aber leider war der Bezug beim Sturz gerissen....Das Strippen dauert aber ewig -> Statt in eine Chipstüte zu greifen popel ich bei den Länderspielen jetzt immer am Sattel herum...


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

Der Helm hats auch nicht überlebt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Der Helm hats auch nicht überlebt oder?



Nein, ich war aber heidenfroh ihn aufgehabt zu haben.
An diesem Tag hatte uns ein alter Freund geguided, den ich ewig nicht gesehen hatte, von dem ich aber noch wusste, dass er viele HM schrubbt. Daher hatten sich alle mit AM-Helmen bewaffnet und ich war auch gut am überlegen, da ich in der Weste und mit dem schwersten Bike im Feld eh gut ins Schwitzen kam.
Aber hätte ich ihn nicht aufgehabt bräuchte ich wohl neue Zähne ...

By the Way -> Ich habe dank des Urge-Crashreplacement jetzt das 2012-Modell zum halben Preis bekommen. Das nenne ich fair !


----------



## DerMuckel (15. Juni 2012)

Mein AM vor der Abfahrt:




Und nach der Abfahrt:






 Matschig war's. Allerdings hat der letzte "Trail" (war gestern eher ein Bach) schon eniges wieder abgewaschen 

Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> By the Way -> Ich habe dank des Urge-Crashreplacement jetzt das 2012-Modell zum halben Preis bekommen. Das nenne ich fair !


 
Glück gehabt! .. Meiner Nukeproof Jacke verdanke ich auch , dass ich nur geprellte Rippen hatte und keine gebrochene Schulter

Das nenn ich aktive Kundenbindung  .. die Helme von Denen sind optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig .. mir z.B. gefallen se .. sind halt etwas teurer ...


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2012)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> Mein AM vor der Abfahrt:


 schick !



Mithras schrieb:


> Meiner Nukeproof Jacke verdanke  ich auch , dass ich nur geprellte Rippen hatte und keine gebrochene  Schulter



Ui, Rippen stelle ich mir kacke vor, da danach bestimmt absolut JEDE Bewegung weh tut.



Mithras schrieb:


> .. die Helme von Denen sind optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig .. mir z.B. gefallen se .. sind halt etwas teurer ...



Ich finde sie optisch total genial  (der 2012 hat mehr schwarz und kein orange mehr )


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Lustige Geschichte am Rande -> Letzhin kam jemand auf mich zu und meinte -> "Ey, cooler Metallica-Aufkleber" ...
> 
> (Ich wollte ihn eh schon lange durch einen Rockshox-Aufkleber ersetzen; wird wohl langsam Zeit ^^)



Wenn du einen brauchst, sag deinem Bruder, er kann sich bei mir einen abholen 




Xah88 schrieb:


> By the Way -> Ich habe dank des Urge-Crashreplacement jetzt das 2012-Modell zum halben Preis bekommen. Das nenne ich fair !


Da kann man echt nix sagen!


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ui, Rippen stelle ich mir kacke vor, da danach bestimmt absolut JEDE Bewegung weh tut.


 
Joah . ging schon .fies war abends ins Bett legen ..  . .das is mal 2 Wochen recht unangenehm ..und an die 6 Wochen hat man was davon.. mittlerweile gehts wieder gut 


evtl.. gönne ich mir auch mal nen schicken Urge Helm .. die gibts da auch in blau/weiß/schwarz


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2012)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Wenn du einen brauchst, sag deinem Bruder, er kann sich bei mir einen abholen



Danke, den normalen Rechteckigen habe ich hier rumliegen (der bei der Gabel dabei war) ...hast du andere ?

-----------------
*
Offtopic: falls irgendjemand tradet -> mal sofort einen Blick auf Hochtief (WKN: 607000) werfen *



Mithras schrieb:


> evtl.. gÃ¶nne ich mir auch mal nen schicken Urge Helm .. die gibts da auch in blau/weiÃ/schwarz



CRC hat gerade den Frisco (hellblau, weiÃ) auf circa 145 â¬ reduziert
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=58787 (minus rabattcode also circa 120 â¬)
...oder einen zerstÃ¶rten im Bikemarkt kaufen und dann ein Crash-Replacement machen


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Danke, den normalen Rechteckigen habe ich hier rumliegen (der bei der Gabel dabei war) ...hast du andere ?


Den mehrfach, sonst nur kleinere. Einen Sapim Aufkleber in "riesig" hätte ich, falls die Heckscheibe voll werden soll


----------



## rmfausi (15. Juni 2012)

@jaxxxon
Wie macht sich die Lyrik in Deinem AM? Sieht nach etwas zu viel aus.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. Juni 2012)

@rmfausi

anscheinend macht die sich ganz gut....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584342


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Ist nicht zu viel, fährt ein Bekannter auch so (mit meiner alten Lyrik U-Turn) und ist erst seit dem so richtig mit dem Bike zufrieden. Ist wie beim alten Torque, wo eine 180er Gabel quasi obligatorisch ist


----------



## rebirth (15. Juni 2012)

Machen sich die 10mm echt so bemerkbar?


----------



## MikeZ (15. Juni 2012)

Endlich prima Wetter und die Cam glatt im Büro liegen lassen...
Heute also nur Handy-Fotos:

edit: Nerve AM 9.0











Updates bisher:
Vorbau umgedreht, Ergon GS-1 Griffe

Ergon SM3 Pro und ein 90mm Stylo T30 Vorbau sind in der Post.
Als nächstes ist dann die Bremse fällig...


----------



## Sera (15. Juni 2012)

Geile Hupe


----------



## MikeZ (15. Juni 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Geile Hupe



Woher wusste ich, daß das kommt? 
Geschenk meiner Freundin, das ist der "Trail-Hai"!
Gut gegen ignorante Wanderer....

Andere quitschen halt mit der Bremse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (15. Juni 2012)

Find die wirklich toll!


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2012)

ein gutes fränkisches "Obacht!" entgegen rufen tuts auch


----------



## MikeZ (15. Juni 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Find die wirklich toll!



Da hast Du:
http://www.amazon.de/Bike-Fashion-L...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339778207&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## Xah88 (15. Juni 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> Geile Hupe



Pubertärer Witz -> Was hättest du gesagt, wenn er 2 davon am Lenker gehabt hätte ?


----------



## nukular2008 (15. Juni 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Mein 6 Tage altes/junges Grand Canyon AL 6.0, schon mit einigen Updates ;-).
> 
> - Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
> - Sattelstütze: Cane Creek Thudbuster ST (bin auf die Kommentare gespannt *g)
> ...



Na ob du an den hellen griffen lange Spaß haben wirst? ^^

Die Sattelstütze sieht auf den ersten Blick schon irgendwie komisch aus  Wie fährts' sich denn damit?

Wie sin die Race Kings? Bist du vorher vielleicht schonmal X-King oder Rubberqueen gefahren und kannst da was im Vergleich sagen?

Mein Hardtail braucht bestimmt auch irgendwann mal neue Schlappen


----------



## Ralf.K (15. Juni 2012)

Fahre zwar kein Canyon, hab mir aber grad die Hupe bestellt


----------



## jimmykane (15. Juni 2012)

Och die Griffe haben sich nach den ersten Fahrten schonmal gar nicht verfärbt . Ich dachte halt sie passen farblich gut zum Rest ;-).

Die Sattelstütze ist der Hit! Nach der ersten Fahrt mit dem Rad dachte ich erstmal "Mist, hätteste doch mal auf das Nerve XC gewartet!", aber mit der Thudbuster sind zumindest sowas wie Pflastersteine und harte, löchrige Wege kein Problem mehr. Es ist zwar alles noch spürbar, aber deutlich gedämpft (logisch). Natürlich ist das so kein Fully, aber ich möchte das Rad eher zum Racer machen und kein schweres Gelände fahren. Die Sattelstütze hat den Vorteil, dass sie quasi nicht mitwippt und man auch nix locken/unlocken muss. Außerdem hat sie nur 180 Gramm draufgepackt, die ich an anderer Stelle wieder gespart habe ;-). Das Ding federt auch nicht auf und ab, sondern eher leicht nach hinten (Parallelogramm). Nachdem ich das Ding kenne, fahre ich auf keinen Fall mehr ein Hardteil ohne, aber der Wunsch nach einem Fully ist auch erstmal weg.

Für den Vergleich der Race Kings habe bin ich noch viel zu wenig gefahren, sie fahren sich aber schonmal super. Je nach Bedarf mache ich wieder die Originalbereifung (Racing Ralph und Nobby Nic) drauf.


----------



## jaxxxon (15. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Machen sich die 10mm echt so bemerkbar?


Im Prinzip schon, da die Geo schon anders ist, und man auch logischerweise mehr SAG fahren kann/könnte... Der "alte" Torque Rahmen gefällt mir ausnehmend gut. Den mit ner gscheiten Totem bestücken würd dann vom Lenkwinkel auch Sinn ergeben...


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Juni 2012)

...Scheiß Wetter 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## 18Max95 (16. Juni 2012)

schönes Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juni 2012)




----------



## Drahtesel_ (17. Juni 2012)

So da heute mal paar Sonnenstrahlen durchgelassen worden sind wollte ich ne kleine Tour unternehmen.

Total unscheinbar an der Waldautobahn eine Abzweigung... da meine Neugier es nicht zuließ einfach dran vorbei zu fahren bin ich auf Erkundungstour gegangen und siehe da.... 
ein super verwurzelter Trail und am Ende noch das....     bin da locker 1,5 h geblieben und rumgejumpt






Muss sagen, der Federweg war bis auf 2 mm ausgenutzt worden. Fahre die Fox mit 7 bar und hab dabei ein SAG ~ 20%

Also verblockte Abfahren und Sprünge machen definitiv mehr Freude wie Berg nuf fahren. Sollte das zur Gewohnheit werden, dann gibts nur eins  ... ein weiteres Bike


----------



## Mithras (17. Juni 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Also verblockte Abfahren und Sprünge machen definitiv mehr Freude wie Berg nuf fahren. Sollte das zur Gewohnheit werden, dann gibts nur eins  ... ein weiteres Bike




Das ist der Grund warum sich nun ein guter Kumpel um mein all Mountain kümmert.. und seit deisem Jahr ein Torque im Keller wohnt


----------



## Dusius (18. Juni 2012)

Das ding is ja der absolute Wahnsinn


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juni 2012)

@ Drahtesel_

sieht interessant aus...
Wenn ich Waldautobahn fahre schaue ich auch immer mehr rechts und links als gradeaus ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Juni 2012)

Bist da nicht der einzige..ich machs auch beim Autofahren^^


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juni 2012)

Bis auf die Decals der 66CR ist mein kleines Torque-Projekt endlich fertig 

























Wie gefällts euch?


----------



## jedy (18. Juni 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Decals der 66CR ist mein kleines Torque-Projekt endlich fertig



geiler hobel - richtig gut !


----------



## Xah88 (18. Juni 2012)

GEIL  ...Custom-Torques sind die besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (18. Juni 2012)

Schön ist es


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. Juni 2012)

leider geil!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. Juni 2012)

Top!


----------



## stonehill (18. Juni 2012)

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Namensvetter bin ich absolut kein Gold-Fan. Aber dennoch gefällt mir die Umsetzung hier sehr gut. Hast auf jeden Fall ein Unikat.


----------



## xXJojoXx (18. Juni 2012)

Kleines farbliches Update (Griffe):


----------



## Mithras (18. Juni 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Decals der 66CR ist mein kleines Torque-Projekt endlich fertig  Wie gefällts euch?



Geile Maschine!!  .. Das Lustige ist, dass mir der gleine Gedanke vor 14 Tagen durch den Kopf ging, die blauen Teile gegen goldene zu tauschen  .. Denn ein Anderer findet sicherlich auch Gefallen an nem weißen Torque mit blauen Teilen ^^ evtl kann man ja tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (18. Juni 2012)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Kleines farbliches Update (Griffe):



Sieht grauenvoll aus


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juni 2012)

Das war auch von Anfang an meine Traumcombo mit dem Gold.

Hatte nicht wirklich damit gerechnet, dass das klappt, aber wie man sieht hab ich mich geirrt


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juni 2012)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass für 2013 eine Marzocchi Evo Titanium mit goldenen Standrohren kommt? ...hehe

Der Cane Creek DB Coil würde auch gut reinpassen 

Aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben ;-)


----------



## aibeekey (18. Juni 2012)

sind das schwarze decals oder die überreste von den alten?

sieht irgendwie so "abgehoben" vom untergrund aus, aber trotzdem nicht wie aufkleber? 

muss mein torque glaub auch mal mit aceton bearbeiten und in den stealth mode versetzen 

aber statt deinem gold gönn ich mir aufgrund meiner domain vielleicht höchstens ne silberne thomson elite


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juni 2012)

Das ist der 2012er Stealth-Rahmen, der hat original die schwarze Schrift.
Nur den blauen Streifen habe ich mit Aceton gecleant, genauso wie die Spank Subrosa Evo's.


----------



## _Pred (19. Juni 2012)

Ich misch auch mal ein wenig mit meinem neuen Esel mit..


----------



## Deleted35614 (20. Juni 2012)

Das Torque ist ja nur noch geil, die Zebras finde ich persönlich furchtbar.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2012)

@sundawn77

Mega TORQUE!!! Echt geil gepimpt!!


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2012)

Danke danke


----------



## mok2905 (20. Juni 2012)

Schwarz / Gold ist einfach die perfekte Mischung. Jetzt noch goldene Hope Naben und dann ist perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (20. Juni 2012)

ich werde mich spätestens im Winter auch mal über die blauen Eloxatteile meines Torques hermachen *gg* .. hab da schon ne neue Idee .. aber schwarz gold ist echt Top!


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, finde ich auch...

Ich mag es zu basteln ;-)
Irgendwie ist man ja nie fertig....hehe

Vielleicht noch ein Vivid Air oder Cane Creek DB (aber dann coil)
Nächstes Jahr die neue 66 Evo Titanium mit goldenen Standrohren...
wer weiss ;-)
Beim Cane Creek hab ich aber angst , dass ich zu dämlich bin den einzustellen und überhaupt richtig zu nutzen *schäm


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn nur nicht immer diese Träumereien wären und der Drang etwas perfekt zu machen ;-)


----------



## s1c (20. Juni 2012)

Hier nochmal bisschen dreckig und im schmutzigen Keller.





Hier mein neuer Helm mit passender Goggle:




(inkl Barbie und Buzz)


----------



## jimmykane (20. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass gold am Rad so gut aussieht. Ich habe goldene Ringe an meinen Griffen (Specialized BG Contour), jetzt denke ich auch über goldene Titanschrauben nach . Aber das ist dann doch ne Investition, dafür dass es "nur" Schrauben sind...


----------



## Mehrsau (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn wir hier schonmal bei Gold sind ;-) Mein goldenes XC


----------



## DerWahnsinn (20. Juni 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das ist der 2012er Stealth-Rahmen, der hat original die schwarze Schrift.
> Nur den blauen Streifen habe ich mit Aceton gecleant, genauso wie die Spank Subrosa Evo's.



Also jetzt noch ein Saintschaltwerk und es wäre wie immer "fast" fertig 
Obwohl Saint im gegensatz zum x.9 ein rotz ist, aber Optisch prima passt !


----------



## sundawn77 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich bin zwar Fan einer schönen Optik, aber ich ändere an der Technik nichts was die Performance nicht verbessert

Andererseits hab ich von der Saint noch nichts schlechtes gehört...im Gegenteil


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Juni 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Also jetzt noch ein Saintschaltwerk und es wäre wie immer "fast" fertig
> Obwohl Saint im gegensatz zum x.9 ein rotz ist, aber Optisch prima passt !



Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2012)

VORHER:




NACHHER:


----------



## sirios (20. Juni 2012)

Ok, die Kiste steht nun andersrum und anstatt vor der Wand vor dem Garagentor !


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Juni 2012)

Warum eine Kettenführung wenn du eine Hammerschmidt hast?


----------



## sirios (20. Juni 2012)

Weil die Kette ansonsten unschöne Spuren an der Kettenstrebe hinterlässt und zwar an der Unterseite


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Juni 2012)

Klingt logisch^^


----------



## MikeZ (20. Juni 2012)

@ 21XC12

Gefällt mir, auch dreckig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juni 2012)

@Fratzilla
Is genau so wie's sirios beschrieben hat. Die Kettenführung der Hammerschmidt sitzt oben auf der Kurbel und verhindert ein abspringen. Die zusätzliche Kettenführung (Bionicon C.Guide) verhindert das Schlagen der Kette. Da die Kette bei der Hammerschmidt sehr nah an der Kettenstrebe läuft gibts ohne C.Guide ziemlich schnell Spuren vom Schlagen der Kette.

@MikeZ
Danke! Beim nächsten mal gebe ich mir noch mehr Mühe! Ich würde es gern mal komplett in braun sehen! 

@sirios
Wie siehts denn aus wir haben auch schon länger keine Runde mehr gedreht? Meld dich wenn du mal Zeit hast. Hab ja noch den Rest der Woche Urlaub!


----------



## MikeZ (20. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ...Beim nächsten mal gebe ich mir noch mehr Mühe! Ich würde es gern mal komplett in braun sehen!



http://www.sprayonmud.de/ ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wenn nur nicht immer diese Träumereien wären und der Drang etwas perfekt zu machen ;-)


Woher kenne ich das nur...?  Aus genau diesen Gründen schwirren mir seit einer Weile Pläne durch den Kopf, die etwa so aussehen:





(nur grobe optische Richtung mit dem, was die Canyon Wallpapers hergeben... im Prinzip wäre es dann der FRX Rahmen mit den Parts von meinem jetzigen Torque)


----------



## DerWahnsinn (21. Juni 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Warum?


----------



## sundawn77 (21. Juni 2012)

@smubob

Du würdest aber keine Totem fahren , oder? 

Nehme an Du nimmst nen Vivid Coil Dämpfer und Deine 180er Lyrik?

Was hältst Du eigentlich vom Vivid Air? Müsste Deinem Leichtbau doch entgegenkommen, oder nicht?


----------



## dia-mandt (21. Juni 2012)

@Smubob...

wieso nimmst du nicht einfach das Rockzone?
Ist raw, hat ne Variostütze, Single Crown, 2-fach Kurbel......


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Juni 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Du würdest aber keine Totem fahren , oder?
> 
> Nehme an Du nimmst nen Vivid Coil Dämpfer und Deine 180er Lyrik?
> 
> Was hältst Du eigentlich vom Vivid Air? Müsste Deinem Leichtbau doch entgegenkommen, oder nicht?


Nee, das war nur fürs Bild. Die andere Version hatte die Stand- und Tauchrohre der Boxxer mit der Krone der Fox 
Die Lyrik ist gesetzt, die Gabel ist einfach die absolute Macht  Die Dämpferlänge vom alten Torque passt leider nicht (da tuts um die Titanfeder doch etwas weh), aber ich tendiere wieder stark zum Vivid Coil, der ist ebenfalls einfach mächtig.
Vivid Air reizt mich nicht wirklich... da ja eh ein neuer Dämpfer käme, wäre die Gelegenheit zwar gegeben, aber der Vivid Air kostet etwa so viel wie der Coil mit Ti-Feder und ist dabei gerade mal ~100g leichter - und bleibt einfach immer noch ein Luftdämpfer...! (bin ihn zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber gegen die Physik kann RS auch nix machen  )




dia-mandt schrieb:


> wieso nimmst du nicht einfach das Rockzone?
> Ist raw, hat ne Variostütze, Single Crown, 2-fach Kurbel......


Einfach das Komplettbike so fahren kommt aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht in Frage:
1.: Gabel, Dämpfer, Stütze, LRS, Bremsen und Schaltung des Rockzone entsprechen nicht meinen persönlichen Vorstellungen 
2.: habe ich eine Gabel, 2 LRS, Bremsen, Schaltung und 2-fach Kurbel die meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen 
3.: Ist mir das Komplettbike zu teuer (auch wenns komisch klingt), für mich lohnt sich das nur beim Verkauf der ganzen Neuteile.

Dazu kommt, dass meiner Schätzung nach die Teile vom Rockzone im Verkauf keine 300 (Preisunterschied Rockzone/Speedzone) mehr bringen würden als die des Speedzone, daher ist diese Entscheidung rein ökonomisch, oder wenn man es so sagen will: kapitalistisch 

Ob ich mir dann überhaupt eine Variostütze fürs FRX holen würde, stünde eh in den Sternen, eigentlich lohnt es sich ja kaum. Für den Park käme ja eh wieder eine normale rein, also müsste ich eine mechanische nehmen, bei der man den Zug leicht aushängen kann.


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Juni 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Bei dem Bild kommt mir ne Idee *g
> 
> Wie wärs denn wenn sich "alle" Strive fahrer hier mal Treffen für ein Klassentreffen!?
> 
> Tour > Bild > Bratwürste




Ich muss ja doch noch mal drauf zurückkommen. 
Hast du dir mal genau überlegt wie wann und wo das ablaufen soll? 
Wär auf jeden Fall ne geniale Sache mit nem Rudel Strives zu touren. 

Eins müsste man aber ergänzen: 

Tour > Bilder/Videos > Bratwürste und Weizenbier


----------



## Xah88 (22. Juni 2012)

Mal Bilder von Canyon aus Willingen:







Angeblich ein Grand Canyon AL Rahmne in XS mit verkürzten Kettenstreben...






Lustige Farbkombi von Tibors Torque...






FRX Farbkombi rot mit raw-Wippe...


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Juni 2012)

Der Tibor hat ja mal ein geiles Torque! Die Laufräder kosten soviel wie mein ganzes Bike und das Fahrwerk spricht auch für sich. Ich frage mich warum Canyon nicht von Haus aus das Torque und das FRX mit Marzocchi anbietet!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (22. Juni 2012)

Stefan Herrmann sagte noch, dass das Bike um die 8 kg wiegen würde.
Da reicht der kleine Finger.

Dem Tibor wollte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt das Radel schon wegnehmen.
Stand da einfach so im Weg rum 
Leider fiel es dem Fotografen auf, dass sich das Bike ohner Biker entfernte  
Okay, für Tibor hab ichs dann doch stehen lassen


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Juni 2012)

Die Evo Titanium wär mal extrem geil serienmässig am Torque. 
Ist vom hörensagen mit das Beste was man in der 180er Klasse fahren kann. 
Vom Roco Air hab ich allerdings nicht viel gehört.
Wenn die grossen Luftdämpfer verglichen werden liest man immer nur vom Vivid Air und jetzt dem Cane Creek DB Air. Den Fox mal aussen vor gelassen.


Ein Grund für die nichtverwendung der Evo Titanium könnte auch sein, dass das Optitune durch die Titanfeder extrem teuer würde.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Juni 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ein Grund für die nichtverwendung der Evo Titanium könnte auch sein, dass das Optitune durch die Titanfeder extrem teuer würde.



Das kann CANYON doch egal sein! Ob der Fahrer dann die Kohle für die Titanfeder locker machen möchte is doch seine Sache. Dafür spart man wieder weil die Gabel wesentlich wartungsärmer ist.


----------



## jaxxxon (22. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der Tibor hat ja mal ein geiles Torque! Die Laufräder kosten soviel wie mein ganzes Bike und das Fahrwerk spricht auch für sich. Ich frage mich warum Canyon nicht von Haus aus das Torque und das FRX mit Marzocchi anbietet!?





Ääh, blöde Frage: welche Laufräder sind das?


----------



## Xah88 (22. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der Tibor hat ja mal ein geiles Torque!



Echt ? Okay die Komponenten sind gut, aber farblich finde ich sind da einfach zu viele Farben...Is ja Raw/grau, weiß, rot, schwarz...wäre mir iwie 2much...


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das kann CANYON doch egal sein! Ob der Fahrer dann die Kohle für die Titanfeder locker machen möchte is doch seine Sache. Dafür spart man wieder weil die Gabel wesentlich wartungsärmer ist.



Das ist aber ein wichtiges Argument, was gegen einen Kauf sprechen kann.
Von daher wird sich Canyon das sicher gut überlegen.

Du kannst dann nämlich auf den Canyon-Preis nochmal 300  drauf rechnen um das Bike richtig nutzen zu können. Das sind ja keine Peanuts!

Als ich mir die 66CR gekauft habe, wollte ich eigentlich auch die Evo Titanium haben, da ich aber mit meinen 100kg netto eine andere Feder hätte kaufen müssen, hätte mich die Evo insgesamt an die 1500  gekostet. Soviel besser ist die Evo gegenüber der CR nicht, dass es diesen Mehrpreis lohnt in Kauf zu nehmen. Mir war es das jedenfalls nicht Wert.


----------



## Renito (22. Juni 2012)

Servus zusammen.

Dann will ich auch mal...´s gab grad ´n paar Neuerungen 



















...und noch mal im Gesamten...


----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

und jetzt muss jeder raten was neu ist?


----------



## Renito (22. Juni 2012)

Stimmt  ...is auch eher nebensächlich 
Aber: sämtliche Einstellrädchen sind umeloxiert. Und alle rot eloxierten Teile sind auf ein einheitliches rot eloxiert (die hatten vorher unterschiedliche Rottöne). Ansonten is vorne jetzt ein Baron drauf...vorher Rubber Queen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (22. Juni 2012)

selbst eloxiert?


----------



## Renito (22. Juni 2012)

Über die Arbeit eloxieren lassen...dafür aber selber graviert.


----------



## sundawn77 (22. Juni 2012)

Ist das ein Baron 2.3 falt oder ein Baron 2.5 draht?


----------



## Renito (22. Juni 2012)

Is ein 2.5er Draht. Der 2.3er hat einfach nur jämmerlich gegen die 2.4er RQ ausgescheut, dass der gleich wieder runter gekommen ist. 
Also wenn jemand einen nagelneuen Baron 2.3 Faltreifen mit BCC braucht, dann meldet euch.


----------



## Bombenkrator (22. Juni 2012)

wie baut man den propedal hebel am dämpfer ab? einfach die 2 schrauben lösen oben?
wollte auch teile umeloxieren.


----------



## Renito (22. Juni 2012)

Also der ProPedal-Hebel hat nur eine kleine Madenschraube direkt an der Unterseite. Um an die Schraube zu kommen, muss man den Dämpfer am besten ausbauen und den Hebel auf "MAX" stellen. Im eingebauten zustand is das Ganze ein ziemliches gefriemel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (22. Juni 2012)

Und die Rubber Queen ist ein Faltreifen? 
Harmoniert das gut? Ist ja relativ schwer dann die Front


----------



## Renito (22. Juni 2012)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich den Baron noch nicht gefahren bin. Der ist bis jetzt nur draufgezogen.


----------



## Stefan_78 (22. Juni 2012)

Hmmm


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Juni 2012)

Mission Completed (jetzt auch mit den neuen Gabel-Decals)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/151/img7961qj.jpg/Ich finds richtig porno


----------



## monkey10 (23. Juni 2012)

Renito schrieb:


> Servus zusammen.
> 
> Dann will ich auch mal...´s gab grad ´n paar Neuerungen



Insgesamt sehr interessanter Aufbau 

wenn auch das ziegelrot sowie der spruch auf der sitzstrebe nicht so meines ist. 

was ist das für eine gabel? sieht in deinem album aus wie eine talas? die einstellknöpfe der gabel hast dann doch grau eloxieren lassen, warum diese nicht auch in rot? auch ja, und warum der wechsel des cockpits? lenkerbreite und -gewicht wird auch vom syntace zum crankbrothers nicht so unterschiedlich sein, oder?


----------



## Mithras (23. Juni 2012)

@sundawn ... sehr geil!


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Juni 2012)

@sundawn, optisch geil, aber wieso nicht gleich die rc3 ti? der optik halber nehme ich an?


----------



## Mithras (23. Juni 2012)

denke auch des Preises wegen ...


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Juni 2012)

@sundawn ....

..was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## sundawn77 (23. Juni 2012)

Die Ti war mir zu teuer. HÃ¤tte andere Feder gebraucht, womit das Teil dann bei 1500 â¬ gelegen hÃ¤tte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (23. Juni 2012)

Sattel ist ein Seriensattel von nem Radon Bike, bei dem
Ich die Schrift wegacetont habe...aber psssst ;-)
Geiles Teil, besser als jeder Selle Italia!


----------



## Sera (23. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich heute mein '10er AM mal wieder etwas reinigen musste, habe ich doch direkt mal ein paar Fotos gemacht:









Und das allerschönste Foto:


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mit 170mm Rock Shox Lyrik RC2 Solo Air DH und Reverb. Damit vorerst "fertig".


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus..hoffentlich fährt es sich auch so


----------



## Renito (23. Juni 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Insgesamt sehr interessanter Aufbau
> 
> wenn auch das ziegelrot sowie der spruch auf der sitzstrebe nicht so meines ist.
> 
> was ist das für eine gabel? sieht in deinem album aus wie eine talas? die einstellknöpfe der gabel hast dann doch grau eloxieren lassen, warum diese nicht auch in rot? auch ja, und warum der wechsel des cockpits? lenkerbreite und -gewicht wird auch vom syntace zum crankbrothers nicht so unterschiedlich sein, oder?



Die Gabel ist eine Talas...jap . Die Einstellknöpfe wollte ich in schwarz, weil´s mir einfach besser gefällt und mir sonst zu viel rot geworden wäre. Am cockpit hab ich nix gewechselt. Das Bike hab ich komplett selber aufgebaut (Grundlage war eben der Torque-Rahmen).


----------



## wasserstop (24. Juni 2012)

So die ersten Bilder von meinem neuen


----------



## sundawn77 (24. Juni 2012)

Schönes und sehr teures Strive


----------



## Tottenham (24. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Hier mal meins.

Nerve XC 7.0 in Dunkelgrün / Weiß

Bisher umgebaut: Ergon Barend-Griffe / Latex-Schläuche montiert

Jetzt seit einem Monat und etwa 300km in Betrieb und ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Nur die fehlende Ganganzeige stört, aber das kann ich ja noch tauschen










LG Toto


----------



## Mir4r (24. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum Canyon nicht von Haus aus das Torque und das FRX mit Marzocchi anbietet!?



Mir würden schon RS Federelemente als alternative reichen (bei allem)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (24. Juni 2012)




----------



## specialized236 (24. Juni 2012)

echt geil das bike


----------



## Mithras (24. Juni 2012)

schicker Hobel


----------



## Deleted 169926 (24. Juni 2012)

Wozu brauchst du eine ganganzeige? Wenn es zu schwer geht = hoch schalten. Wenn es zu leicht geht = runter schalten.

Ach so nen strive will ich auch.... Blöder mist mit dem Geld...


----------



## wasserstop (25. Juni 2012)

Verdammmi noch mo wie macht mer den hier die großen Bilder


----------



## frankensteinmtb (25. Juni 2012)

Das Bild in eines deiner Alben hochladen, dann unter dem Bild auf "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" klicken. Dort dann eine größe aussuchen (am besten mittel oder groß), den Link kopieren und dann in deinen post einfügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobi (25. Juni 2012)

Genau!
Hier mal mein 09er ES.
Update: Kefü von Kuka Berlin weg und dafür die CGuide von Bionicon! 
Leider geht die nicht dichter ans Kettenblatt, die Schweißnähte der Kettenstrebe stören da .







[/url][/IMG]

Rockt on! 

Jobi


----------



## Jobi (25. Juni 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Mission Completed (jetzt auch mit den neuen Gabel-Decals)
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/151/img7961qj.jpg/Ich finds richtig porno



Ich musste das jetzt einfach mal quoten, damit das geile Stück auch nochmal auf dieser Seite ist! 
Ich steh total auf Schwarz-Gold!

Rockt on! 

Jobi


----------



## sundawn77 (25. Juni 2012)

SAUBER


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2012)

Bild is zwar von Canyon (FB), aber ganz lustig und passt sicher rein


----------



## sundawn77 (25. Juni 2012)

Das hab ich letztens bei Facebook gesehen. Wollte Direkt eins für meine 8 Monate alte Tochter bestellen....früh übt sich ...hehe ;-)


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Juni 2012)

Warum hatte ich nie so eins


----------



## sundawn77 (25. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Lenkwinkel wird sogar ein Mondraker neidisch ;-)


----------



## 19freddi99 (26. Juni 2012)

Geiles Bild


----------



## potzblitzer (26. Juni 2012)

Meine kleine Trailrakete in "Natur"-Farbe


----------



## Dusius (26. Juni 2012)

Sieht wirklich klein aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (26. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich klein aus



Ja is n S-Rahmen..ich weiß is putzig


----------



## Bjoern3003 (26. Juni 2012)

Und mein XC7 in Grösse L


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. Juni 2012)

Kleine Rahmen machen ein wesentlich "bulligeren" Eindruck, zumindest erweckt es den Eindruck. Dafür kann man bei XL Rahmen zwischen Wippe und Oberrohr noch ein zusätzlichen Getränkehalter anbringen....


----------



## buergie (26. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1153762

Ich war letzte Woche mal mit meinem Bike in Saint Tropez


----------



## buergie (26. Juni 2012)




----------



## buergie (26. Juni 2012)

Mal meine Werbung von CANYON carbon mal anders, mein linker Unterschenkel stört aber nicht beim biken....


----------



## Mithras (26. Juni 2012)

krasse Sache! 
Halt auf dem Pedal passt auch ? ..


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. Juni 2012)

Respekt!


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Juni 2012)

Doppelt Respekt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buergie (27. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> krasse Sache!
> Halt auf dem Pedal passt auch ? ..




ja garkein Thema trage ganz normale Radschuhe...
muss zwar öffter mal schauen wo der Fuss steht aber geht...!!


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juni 2012)

top! 


hier meines:

neue bremse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









und neue pedalen +  neuer dreck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gewicht müsste jetzt i.wo bei 14,6-14,7kg liegen


----------



## anulu (27. Juni 2012)

Hübsch


----------



## georgeslo (27. Juni 2012)

Nerve am 7 "on steroids"


----------



## monkey10 (27. Juni 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> neue bremse



und? zufrieden?

kurzes fazit über die bremse mit avid-scheiben beim bikebergsteigen bzw laaangen technischen abfahrten würden mich interessieren. besonders in bezug auf standfestigkeit und handkraftzunahme.

die bremse wird in der szene ja extrem gehyped. ist sie wirklich so gut? hast du vielleicht einen vergleich zur elixir CR, code und/oder saint...


----------



## Mithras (27. Juni 2012)

Ja das wäre durchaus interessant  ..Obwohl ich meine Code sehr mag ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (27. Juni 2012)

okay okay, ich schreib ja schon 

Also ich hatte vorher die Saint drauf, war mit der glÃ¼cklich zufrieden und wollte nichts anderes.

Gut, da kommt einer eines tages mit der bremse zur tour, ich fahr sie spÃ¤ter auf dem parkplatz: Puh, die ist aber ganz schÃ¶n bissig, aber i.wie nett. Naja mal schauen...

ne woche spÃ¤ter hat ein gute kollege von mir die bremse auf seinem neuen freeride hardtail und schreibt mir abends: he, ich bin die felsplatte heute im feuchten gefahren. Im trocknen mit der saint hab ichs nicht gemacht.
Da leuteten bei mir die glocken.

Also auf einer gemeinsamen tour mal die rÃ¤der getauscht, kurz gefahren. Wow, die ist aber gut zu dosieren. Unten am parkplatz hab ich dann ewige stoppies gemacht und an gleicher stelle bin ich mit der saint vll. halb so weit gekommen.

Dann hab ich die i.wo gÃ¼nstig gefunden, zugeschlagen!

Jetzt nach ein paar runden, eine davon extrem steil und technisch. 

Bin von der dosierung echt begeistert, man kann den reifen einfach feinfÃ¼hliger an der Gripgrenze fahren und fÃ¤hrt so vll. die ein oder andere stelle mehr, oder sicherer.

zur standfestigkeit: Meine saint hat i.wann einfach an bissigkeit und leistung verlohren, da hat auch mehr kraft nichts genutzt.
Bei der XT ists jetzt so, das erst die handkraft steigt und dann, wenn Ã¼berhaupt die leistung nachlÃ¤sst.
Nur hab ich das gefÃ¼hl, dass die saint i.wie schneller abkÃ¼hlt.

Wir sind 900hm durchgehen extrem steil und rutschig abgefahren, auf den letzten 200-300hm brauchte ich 1,5 finger zum bremsen, aber das war eher eine kraft geschichte.

Mein kollege hat derweil am fully noch eine kombi aus XTR hebel und XT sattel und sagt, das die XTR hebel vll. minimal schlechter sind in bezug auf bremsleistung.
Wiegen dafÃ¼r aber nicht unwesentlich weniger.


Also ich fasse mal zusammen: 150g gewicht gespaart, 50â¬ gewinn gemacht und bei all dem eine deutlich bessere bremse bekommen, welche mich fahrtechnisch besser unterstÃ¼tzt. 

achja, ich wiege komplett ausgerÃ¼stet 92-95kg und fahre 203mm scheiben vorn und 185mm hinten. Avid CS G2 und standart belÃ¤ge OHNE kÃ¼hlrippen...

hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## DerWahnsinn (27. Juni 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hoffe ich konnte helfen



 Spitze vielen Dank !


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juni 2012)

mir bleibt eigentlich nur noch zu sagen: schnell die alten saints verkaufen. Ich glaub die mit den neuen hebln werden rasch die gebrauchtpreise senken


----------



## sundawn77 (27. Juni 2012)

Einfacher wäre es einfach die neuen Hebel auf die alte Saint zu bauen. 
Das sollte doch gehen, denke ich. 

Ich hab mit der Dosierung der Saint irgendwie gar keine Probleme. Dachte auch dass Sie deutlich bissiger wäre. Liegt vielleicht auch an meinem Gewicht von 100kg.


----------



## monkey10 (27. Juni 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...Also ich fasse mal zusammen: 150g gewicht gespaart, 50 gewinn gemacht und bei all dem eine deutlich bessere bremse bekommen, welche mich fahrtechnisch besser unterstützt.
> 
> achja, ich wiege komplett ausgerüstet 92-95kg und fahre 203mm scheiben vorn und 185mm hinten. Avid CS G2 und standart beläge OHNE kühlrippen...



perfekt  dazu noch mit gleichem fahrgewicht & ähnlichem einsatzbereich.

danke


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

kauft euch mal bitte alle die XTR/XT/SLX/Deore/whatever bremsen damit eure 2012er Avids dann im Bikemarkt laden, ich brauch ne neue bremse am HT


----------



## Eisbein (27. Juni 2012)

naja, es hat schon seine gründe.
Aber es gibt sicher auch leute die mit einer Formula the one oder RX glücklich werden oder bei avid ne gute bremse finden 

ich hab mit avid und formula eben nur schlechte erfahrungen gesammelt und shimano überzeugt mit leistung und problemlosigkeit!


----------



## Mithras (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mal auf XT umsteige, dann landet die Code auf dem Stapel "übrige Teile aus denen ich mal ein DH-Bike bauen möchte"


----------



## rebirth (27. Juni 2012)

naja, wenn optik keine rolle spielt sind die neuen shimano sicher ne gute wahl ^^  aber is ja geschmackssache, schon klar.. 

trotzdem find ich meine E7 mit trickstuff belägen total geil. Top zu dosieren, top druckpunkt und vor allem ne top leistung. Ob se schwer oder leicht ist kann ich net sagen, is mir auch egal


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juni 2012)

augenscheinlich ein flacher hügel auf gut 2400m. 

die abfahrt war dann etwas anderen charakters, schöööön tiefe tiefblicke  









ps. da i.wo links auf dem grat sitzt ein murmeltier und beobachtet mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (28. Juni 2012)

Das erinnert mihc die Kaera Akkus zu laden fürs kommende WE


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juni 2012)

wo gehts hin?

Ich würde eher genug wasser und energieriegel mitnehmen. Man hat bei uns für Samstag 29 bis !! 36°C angesagt. damit hat man dann selbst auf 2000m immer noch 20-25°C was bei sonne komplette irre ist...


----------



## Mithras (28. Juni 2012)

Ne Tour um Hinterriss, Mittenwald an de rIsar lang rauf zur Karwendelhütte ... is mein erstes mal in alpinem Gelände .. ich bin gespannt ... Trinkblase fasst 3 Liter ..


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juni 2012)

ihr werdet ja an reichlich bächen vorbei kommen 

Ich wünsche in jedem fall viel spaß!  Schöne gegen!


----------



## simdiem (28. Juni 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> augenscheinlich ein flacher hügel auf gut 2400m.
> 
> die abfahrt war dann etwas anderen charakters, schöööön tiefe tiefblicke
> 
> ...



Meeega gutes Foto!!! Wo ist das denn gewesen?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juni 2012)

Die stadt da unten ist innsbruck!


----------



## XRMX (28. Juni 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Die stadt da unten ist innsbruck!



SUPER BILD da oben! So muss es rund um ein Canyon aussehen!


----------



## belphegore (28. Juni 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Steht zum Verkauf:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=527705



Versteh ich nicht, wenn es doch (D)ein Traumbike ist und selbst wenn es noch 12 Monate stehen sollte, warum verkaufen


----------



## rebirth (28. Juni 2012)

vom rumstehen wirds nicht besser... ich würds auch verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. Juni 2012)

Genau! Besser jetzt verkaufen und wenn er in einem Jahr wieder auf's Bike will muss er noch ein paar Scheine locker machen und kann sich ein neues Modell finanzieren. Und das Trailflow macht somebody happy statt im Keller zu verrotten. Dafür is es echt zu schade!


----------



## Dusius (28. Juni 2012)

Mein neues  Torque FRX Speedzone


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Juni 2012)

Schönes FRX


----------



## belphegore (28. Juni 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und das Trailflow macht somebody happy statt im Keller zu verrotten.



Wieso verrottet ein Bike wenn es im Keller steht? Ist mir neu...


----------



## Erdbomber (29. Juni 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht, wenn es doch (D)ein Traumbike ist und selbst wenn es noch 12 Monate stehen sollte, warum verkaufen



Deswegen hab ich es auch so lange vor mir hergschoben. Selbst wenn bei  mir alles gut verläuft werde ich mich in Zukunft beim Biken ziemlich  bremsen müssen. Und das Torque ist nicht aufs bremsen ausgelegt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wenn ich wieder fit bin werde ich mir ein AM Bike holen müssen, das entspricht meinen Anforderungen einfach besser. 

Ich muss nichts beschönigen, kommt vorbei schauts euch an, das Bike ist  in einem Top Zustand. Wer es kauft hat einfach ein super Schnäppchen  gemacht.


----------



## Mithras (29. Juni 2012)

Traurig aber verständlich, auf den Bildern steht das Bike super da, der Preis ist auch fair.. gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdbomber (29. Juni 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Traurig aber verständlich, auf den Bildern steht das Bike super da, der Preis ist auch fair.. gute Besserung!



Danke


----------



## chris_sunshine (29. Juni 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Meine kleine Trailrakete in "Natur"-Farbe




Hi, wie groß bist du denn wenn du Rahmengröße S hast. Bin grade am schwanken ob S oder M passt.


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juni 2012)

So, da das hire ja eine GALERIE ist, mal ein Foto 
Bild vom eingebauten Zustand folgen


----------



## Mithras (29. Juni 2012)

schick .. gesandstrahlt? ..

Ich mach Euch morgen und übermorgen auch n paar Fotos ausm Karwendel.. ein Bekannter hat vorhin mein Torque bei sich verladen und meinte nur *boahr .. das is aber schwer* .. tjaja .. ich bin gespannt *gg


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juni 2012)

@Mithras: Wie Smubob schon sagte, der lack wurde mit Abbeizer entfernt. 
@Smubob: Bilder sollte es morgen, spätestens Sonntag geben, und das mit dem Casting hab ich mir auch schon schwer überlegt


----------



## sirios (29. Juni 2012)

Futter für die Gallerie ! Nix besonderes, musste ein wenig mit der neuen Kamera rumspielen 








http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cimg0274f1eqc.jpg


----------



## potzblitzer (30. Juni 2012)

chris_sunshine schrieb:


> Hi, wie groß bist du denn wenn du Rahmengröße S hast. Bin grade am schwanken ob S oder M passt.



Hi! Bin knappe 170 bei SL 77cm! S passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2012)

Ich find die Bilder klasse, sollten aber net zur gewohnheit werden

Seh ich da eine XLC Sattelstütze?


----------



## jimmykane (30. Juni 2012)

Mein drei Wochen junges Grand Canyon bei der gestrigen Konditionsrunde am Main entlang. Die Pedale habe ich seit vorgestern dran, die Bremsen seit nun einer Woche.


----------



## speichenquaeler (30. Juni 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Mein drei Wochen junges Grand Canyon bei der gestrigen Konditionsrunde am Main entlang. Die Pedale habe ich seit vorgestern dran, die Bremsen seit nun einer Woche.



Schon wieder einer mit ner widerlichen Plastikscheibe hinterm Kranz!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sera (30. Juni 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Schon wieder einer mit ner widerlichen Plastikscheibe hinterm Kranz!!!



Schlimmer finde ich deinen Fullquote des Beitrags der direkt vor deinem ist.


----------



## sirios (30. Juni 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich find die Bilder klasse, sollten aber net zur gewohnheit werden
> 
> Seh ich da eine XLC Sattelstütze?



Falls du meinen inzwischen offensichtlich von den mods gelöschten Beitrag meinst: jap hab ne XLC am Strive. Und die macht auch nen Super JOb. 

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen warum mein Beitrag der lediglich zwei Bilder enthielt hier auch weggeräumt wurde?!


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Falls du meinen inzwischen offensichtlich von den mods gelöschten Beitrag meinst: jap hab ne XLC am Strive. Und die macht auch nen Super JOb.
> 
> Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen warum mein Beitrag der lediglich zwei Bilder enthielt hier auch weggeräumt wurde?!



Ja, meinte deine Bilder. 

Bin grad am überlegen mir die zu holen, kannste mir mal n paar Bilder von der Remote machen, möcht mir n Bild machen wie groß der Hebel is wenn er am Lenker montiert ist.


----------



## jimmykane (30. Juni 2012)

@speichenquaeler: Jaaaa, kommt noch weg. Mit deinem Nickname sagt das ja genau der richtige .


Sooo, zufrieden? ;-)






Wie macht ihr die Dinger ab? Ich habe nach etwas Mühe mit der Zange zum Lötkolben gegriffen.


----------



## rebirth (30. Juni 2012)

mit nem werkzeug die kasette abnehmen


----------



## ASQ (30. Juni 2012)

Nicht dein ernst mit dem Lötkolben oder ? *lach ,, ich schmeiß mich wech 


Schnellspanner auf, Rad Raus , Kassette Lösen , Scheibe entnehmen , Kassette drauf, Rad Rein, Schnellspanner zu!


----------



## jimmykane (30. Juni 2012)

Hab noch nie ne Kassette abgenommen, weiß ich doch nicht dass das so einfach ist . Macht euch ruhig lustig *g. Aber ist doch egal, das Plastikding mach ich eh nie wieder dran .

PS: Also so wie ich das gerade nachlese ist das ohne das entsprechende Werkzeug eben doch nicht so einfach mit der Kassette ;-).


----------



## rebirth (30. Juni 2012)

naja einfach.. hmm. wenn du das werkzeug hast, ja.


----------



## ASQ (30. Juni 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Hab noch nie ne Kassette abgenommen, weiß ich doch nicht dass das so einfach ist . Macht euch ruhig lustig *g. Aber ist doch egal, das Plastikding mach ich eh nie wieder dran .
> 
> PS: Also so wie ich das gerade nachlese ist das ohne das entsprechende Werkzeug eben doch nicht so einfach mit der Kassette ;-).



Wird früher oder später auf dich zukommen, gibts aber schon für 10.-euro das werkzeug  ,, also nicht die welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (30. Juni 2012)

Ne kettenpeitsche ist auch nicht verkehrt..


----------



## anulu (30. Juni 2012)

*blablabla die Zensur is gut sowas nervt in der Galerie*

Mal ein altes un ein neues Torque


----------



## Torsten (30. Juni 2012)

Es wurden KEINE Beiträge MIT Bildern gelöscht, sondern nur die OFFTOPIC-Beiträge mit Euren gegenseitigen "angezicke".

Bleibt beim Thema des Thread und alles ist in Ordnung!

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Sera (30. Juni 2012)

Torsten schrieb:


> Es wurden KEINE Beiträge MIT Bildern gelöscht, sondern nur die OFFTOPIC-Beiträge mit Euren gegenseitigen "angezicke".
> 
> Bleibt beim Thema des Thread und alles ist in Ordnung!
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich mich nicht täusche, waren da ein paar "HDR" Fotos drin, die nun fehlen.


----------



## Torsten (30. Juni 2012)

Bilder sind wieder da!


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juni 2012)

Wie versprochen, hier die Bilder in eingebautem Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (30. Juni 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Mal ein altes un ein neues Torque



Ich finde das alte sogar hübscher


----------



## anulu (30. Juni 2012)

Danke is auch meins 

@Hardtail94: Man das sieht geil aus! Besser wärs noch wenn die Kurbel nich weiß wäre


----------



## Hardtail94 (30. Juni 2012)

Die Kurbel stößt mir seit eh und je auf, aber Geld für ne neue habe ich zur Zeit nicht 
vllt entlacke ich die ja auch


----------



## belphegore (30. Juni 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr die Dinger ab? Ich habe nach etwas Mühe mit der Zange zum Lötkolben gegriffen.



So geht's natürlich auch und ist für so manchem einfacher als:
Hinterrad ausbauen, Kassette demontieren, Plastikscheibe abstreifen



sirios schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen warum mein Beitrag der lediglich zwei Bilder enthielt hier auch weggeräumt wurde?!



Kann ich leider nicht, aber ist schon heftig was hier zensiert wird. Sind wir hier in der DDR, oder haben wir wieder 1933?
Dabei braucht man auch noch nicht mal gegen Rules zu verstoßen...


----------



## jaamaa (30. Juni 2012)

Ich zitiere mal:

Zitat von *tvaellen* 

 
_das IBC ist ein PRIVATES Forum. 
Hier gelten kein Rechtsstaatsprinzip, Grundrechte, Gesetzesvorbehalt,   Willkürverbot usw., sondern die Admins und Mods entscheiden nach eigenen   Regeln und eigener Auslegung, was o.k. ist und was nicht.




_


----------



## Sera (30. Juni 2012)

Das mit den Bildern wird ein versehen gewesen sein und sind ja nun wieder da. Also ist doch alles wieder ok. Dass die Anfeindungen gelöscht wurden finde ich hingegen gut. Sowas gehört hier nicht her.


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2012)

mal was neues


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2012)

Putz mal Dein Rad, sieht aus wie sau


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2012)

wenn dir moin langweilig sein sollte, kannst du im Nannykostüm antanzen und das für mich erledigen.


----------



## Xah88 (1. Juli 2012)

Ihr beiden habt ja auch noch Citybikes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2012)

Geil, ich schmeiß mich hier grad weg vor lachen ! Irgendwie kommt jeder bei meinem Helm direkt auf die Idee, kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2012)

passt wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Atzepl (1. Juli 2012)

Dann mach ich auch mal mit  Torque FRX 9.0


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2012)

Geiler Hobel !!!


----------



## Atzepl (1. Juli 2012)

Macht Super fun damit  Mache aber noch ne 2fach kurbel drauf damit man wenigstens nen kleinen Berg der zum Trail/Abhang führt hoch kommt..


----------



## Monche (1. Juli 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> mal was neues



Da sind ja die zwei "striver" von gestern ;-) coole Fotos!!!


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2012)

ja servus!  

War einfach geil  mit euch. Videos folgen noch


----------



## sirios (1. Juli 2012)

Ja die Welt ist klein ! War Weltklasse gestern. Ihr seid auch echt ne nette Truppe. Bin mir sicher dass wir bald wieder kommen !


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2012)

Dann müsst ihr uns bescheid geben ;-)..ist ja praktisch um die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (1. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ja die Welt ist klein ! War Weltklasse gestern. Ihr seid auch echt ne nette Truppe. Bin mir sicher dass wir bald wieder kommen !



jupp... kann ich bestätigen... hat mega spass gemacht... wenn wir wieder mal hin fahren, können wir ja was ausmachen... evtl sogar mit grill (wenn sowas da erlaubt ist)


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> jupp... kann ich bestätigen... hat mega spass gemacht... wenn wir wieder mal hin fahren, können wir ja was ausmachen... evtl sogar mit grill (wenn sowas da erlaubt ist)



Ich denke mal wenn wir den Müll entsorgen und da nirgends noch heiße Kohle hinschmeißen sollte das doch kein Problem sein.

Hoffentlich ist es das nächste mal trocken damit ich mir nicht wieder alles versaue


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2012)

das hört sich alles genau nach meinem Geschmack an
Ist ja auch nicht mehr lange bis zum Urlaub, da geht schon was

@Fartzilla 
Wir können das nächste mal den Anlieger bei zu grosser Nässe auch mit dem Schlauchboot durchqueren


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @Fartzilla
> Wir können das nächste mal den Anlieger bei zu grosser Nässe auch mit dem Schlauchboot durchqueren



Wenn du eins mitbringst machen wir das..ab wann habt ihr den Urlaub??

Bei mir ist es am 23. so weit =)


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2012)

Aber sicher doch. 
in 2 wochen. Am 23. sind wir schon in Saalbach


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2012)

Ich hab dann 2 Wochen frei werden sicher mal einen Tag finden wo alle Zeit haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2012)

das bekommen wir schon hin. gestern hatte ja auch niemand Urlaub


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juli 2012)

nix bsonderes


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2012)

Fährt doch


----------



## WarndtWalder.77 (1. Juli 2012)

Frx artgerecht in Chatel,letzte Woche...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1156989


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2012)

und hier das 1. Video. Euch sieht man bei ca. 4:20 bei Shooting

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/22030


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2012)

Sehr cool..mein Like hast du


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2012)




----------



## monkey10 (1. Juli 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> mal was neues



hab jetzt nicht wieder die bilder zitiert, aber ich finde diese fotos passen besser in den thread "My Bike And Me"


----------



## Totoxl (1. Juli 2012)

Nach der Tour heute...


----------



## Xah88 (1. Juli 2012)

Die Gabel sieht, im Vergleich zur Totem im Hintergrund, echt filigran aus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (1. Juli 2012)

kleine Karwendelrunde..







Blick vom Karwendelhaus.. sind von der anderen Seite hoch ... 











krass wars  .


----------



## s1c (1. Juli 2012)




----------



## Bluemchen_301 (2. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute, 
habe keinen Plan ob ich hier im "richtigen" Forum bin aber folgendes:
baue gerade aus Spass einen 2008er Yellowstone-Rahmen auf- die Geometrie ist wohl auf 80-100mm-Gabeln ausgelegt. Nun dachte ich mir, dass es wohl ganz lustig wäre da ne "alte" 130er-Revelation von meinem Liteville 301 reinzuhauen und meinem LV ne neue Forke zu spenden. 
Meine Frage hierzu wäre, ob diese 30 mm die Rahmengeometrie so dermaßen verändern würde, dass dies so nicht mehr fahrbar wäre?
Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen oder weiß wo ich meine Frage noch so stellen könnte...  So in der Art AM-Hardtail...
Danke schon mal,
MfG,
            Bluemchen_301


----------



## s1c (2. Juli 2012)

@Bluemchen:

hier geht es zum einen nur um Canyon Räder und zum anderen nur um dieses zu zeigen Schau dich doch bitte bei der Foren Übersicht etwas genauer um und such dir das passende Board.


----------



## jaamaa (2. Juli 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> @Bluemchen:
> 
> hier geht es zum einen nur um Canyon Räder ...



... Yellowstone ist doch ein Canyon


----------



## spice.kabay (2. Juli 2012)

mach doch einfach mal ein foto von deinem rad, schon passt es ins thema! 

btw: ich schätze, 3cm machen schon was aus. ich merk das bei meiner talas. mit absenkung gehen die berge deutlich einfacher. ich will damit aber nicht behaupten, dass dein plan überhaupt nicht geht. probiers doch einfach mal und berichte.

gruß!


----------



## monkey10 (2. Juli 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> hier geht es zum einen nur um Canyon Räder und zum anderen nur um dieses zu zeigen Schau dich doch bitte bei der Foren Übersicht etwas genauer um und such dir das passende Board.



*haha*

du hast völlig recht. bin jedoch überrascht, dass dies ausgerechnet von jemanden kommt, der (streng genommen) gerade seine bilder im falschen thread gepostet hat. deine sprung-bilder gehören imho in den action-thread 



Bluemchen_301 schrieb:


> baue gerade aus Spass einen 2008er Yellowstone-Rahmen auf- die Geometrie ist wohl auf 80-100mm-Gabeln ausgelegt. Nun dachte ich mir, dass es wohl ganz lustig wäre da ne "alte" 130er-Revelation ... reinzuhauen ...
> 
> Meine Frage hierzu wäre, ob diese 30 mm die Rahmengeometrie so dermaßen verändern würde, dass dies so nicht mehr fahrbar wäre?
> Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen oder weiß wo ich meine Frage noch so stellen könnte...  So in der Art AM-Hardtail...
> ...



sollte ansich kein problem sein. natürlich hast du dann keine garantie mehr auf den rahmen. beachte aber die einbaulängen (EBL) der gabeln. soweit ich mich erinnere, ist EBL einer neuen revelation etwas größer als der federwegs-unterschied zu einer XC-gabel. natürlich wird nicht nur der lenkwinkel flacher, sondern auch der sitzwinkel sowie der stack größer bzw die front höher. dadurch kann die bergauf-performance deines hardtails spürbar schlechter werden. mit absenkung kannst das aber ganz gut in den griff bekommen, falls es eine revelation u-turn ist...


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2012)

man sagt in etwa 0,5° pro 10mm einbauhöhe der gabel. Also wäre bei dir der Lenkwinkel 1,5° flacher, der sitzwinkel dann ja auch und das tretlager kommt höher...


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juli 2012)

Mein 2011 Torque FRX LTD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (2. Juli 2012)

hach herrje, verzeiht mir meinen Beitrag! War doch noch alles etwas früh!


----------



## NemesisGelsen (2. Juli 2012)

So such mal ein schönes Foto von meinem Bike


----------



## der_erce (2. Juli 2012)

Nice...hast du die kindshock dran?


----------



## NemesisGelsen (3. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nice...hast du die kindshock dran?



Ne habe eine Crank Brothers verbaut


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> ist schon heftig was hier zensiert wird. Sind wir hier in der DDR, oder haben wir wieder 1933?


..........*|*
..........*V*


anulu schrieb:


> *blablabla die Zensur is gut sowas nervt in der Galerie*







sirios schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher dass wir bald wieder kommen !


Vielleicht klappts dann ja, dass ich auch zu euch stoßen kann 


Und um dem Thread-Thema Rechnung zu tragen, ein Bild von genau dort (Flowtrail Stromberg) vom letzten Jahr:






monkey10 möge mir verzeihen, dass das Bild vielleicht woanders besser passen würde


----------



## Totoxl (3. Juli 2012)

wieder on Tour mit Junior


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (3. Juli 2012)

sieht sehr geil aus, tolle Akzente gesetzt.
nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig, genau richtig.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhilMTB (3. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein Rockzone aus 2011!


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

Coole Farbe. Ist das Braun?


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2012)

Eindeutige


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Coole Farbe. Ist das Braun?


 
Eindeutig ein Polarweißmetallic!


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Eindeutig ein Polarweißmetallic!



Holzköppe


----------



## PhilMTB (4. Juli 2012)

Ja ist ein Braun! Und ja ich weiss die Sonne stand ein wenig ungünstig.


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2012)

Also wer das nicht als Braun erkennt sollte zum Augenarzt!


----------



## der_erce (4. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Also wer das nicht als Braun erkennt sollte zum Augenarzt!



Heute morgen stand die Sonne bei MIR ungünstig und ich konnte kaum was erkennen. Mea culpa!


----------



## Daseca (4. Juli 2012)

Umgebaut:
Lenker: Spank Spike 777
Griffe: Ergon GA1
Pedale: DMR V12 Mag.
LRS: Hope Pro 2 Evo + No Tubes ZTR Flow - Tubeless (Naben + Nippel in Blau)
Sattel: SQ Lab 611
Sattelklemme: Hope
Blaue parts: Ahead Kappe, Flaschenhalter schrauben, Trigger schrauben, Kettenblatt schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2012)

Sehr schönes Strive 
Eines schmeiß ich auch noch auf den Markt, dann gebe ich erst mal wieder ruhe ...


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Juli 2012)

Das war gestern...(heute sitze ich wieder Zuhause...)

Montag Nachmittag in Ischgl angekommen, 3 Std biken, gestern Vormittag 5 std biken und dann hat die Bremsenkombi Code/Elixir von dem nagelneuen 2 Wochen alten Dropzone FRX von meinem Kumpel den Geist aufgegeben. Der örtliche Servie konnte auch nichts mehr retten.
Urlaub nach 24 std beendet!
Bike heute morgen zu Canyon gebracht, muss da bleiben, Bremse wird eingeschickt. Dauert 2 Wochen.
Hatte ich fast nicht anders erwartet, Fehler liegt ja nicht bei Canyon, allerdings gab es auch keinerlei Versuche seitens Canyon etwas Gutzumachen, dafür dass wir keinen Urlaub hatten, dafür, dass die Liftkarte jetzt bezahlt verfällt usw. - Nichtmal einen kostenlosen Kaffee gab es.


----------



## potzblitzer (4. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das war gestern...(heute sitze ich wieder Zuhause...)
> 
> Montag Nachmittag in Ischgl angekommen, 3 Std biken, gestern Vormittag 5 std biken und dann hat die Bremsenkombi Code/Elixir von dem nagelneuen 2 Wochen alten Dropzone FRX von meinem Kumpel den Geist aufgegeben. Der örtliche Servie konnte auch nichts mehr retten.
> Urlaub nach 24 std beendet!
> ...



Wtf. Welch Alptraum! Und auch wenn es nicht die Schuld von Canyon ist dass die Bremsen im Arsch sind, sollten sie mal etwas "fürsorglicher" mit ihren Kunden umgehen...aber dafür is evtl bei dem Big Business was die jetzt machen kaum noch Zeit. Schade!


----------



## Mithras (4. Juli 2012)

Ach schande ... :/


----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2012)

kein Ersatz dabei? Wenn wir weiter weg fahren, haben wir immer ein halbes Bike als Ersatzteile dabei  Schönen Urlaub stellt man sich anders vor... Mein Beileid habt ihr.


----------



## monkey10 (4. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> ...Montag Nachmittag in Ischgl angekommen, 3 Std biken, gestern Vormittag 5 std biken und dann hat die Bremsenkombi Code/Elixir von dem nagelneuen 2 Wochen alten Dropzone FRX von meinem Kumpel den Geist aufgegeben. Der örtliche Servie konnte auch nichts mehr retten...



was genau ist mit der bremse passiert? fehlerbeschreibung würd mich interessieren. und sind beide bremsen eingegangen? warum nicht eine "leih-bremse" aus einem der vielen leihbikes vorort bzw sich nicht für ein paar tage ein leihbike leisten, da ihr ja offensichtlich einen weiten weg hinter euch habt und wetter sowie location gepasst hat...


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Juli 2012)

wie gesagt, das Bike ist ganz neu...vielleicht zu neu!!

Die hintere Bremse ging nicht mehr, Hebel konnte man recht weit durchziehen, Beläge bewegten sich auch Richtung Scheibe, aber null Bremswirkung. Zudem beide Scheiben Krumm durch Hitze. Ware dann bei dem Bikeladen um Scheiben und Beläge tauschen zu lassen, bzw entlüften, aber als wir es dann nach paar Stunden abholen wollten hiess es, er kann nichts machen, da wohl der Bremshebel defekt ist.

Heute morgen bei Canyon hat man meinem Kumpel indirekt unterstellt, dass er falsch gebremst hätte und er es quasi selbst schuld sei, dabei ist er früher Motocross-Europa-Meisterschaft gefahren und hat auch so lang genug Erfahrung mit Bikes. Er hat sogar die Bremse vorher exaktr nach den Angaben von Canyon eingebremst. 30 mal aus 30 km/h usw trallalla.
Ich hab gedacht, er explodiert gleich, als der Service-Mann ihm das sagte.
Ganz davon abgesehen, bin ich dort vor 2 Jahren mit meinem AM7 und Elixier vorne und hinten 203/185 1 Woche ohne Probleme gefahren und jetzt mit 200/200 und sogar Code vorne soll das nicht mehr möglich sein?? Aber vielleicht sollte man mit einem FRX Dropzone lieber nur Flachlandtouren fahren, dann überfordert man die Bremse auch nicht.


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2012)

oder es war einfach nur Pech


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> was genau ist mit der bremse passiert? fehlerbeschreibung würd mich interessieren. und sind beide bremsen eingegangen? warum nicht eine "leih-bremse" aus einem der vielen leihbikes vorort bzw sich nicht für ein paar tage ein leihbike leisten, da ihr ja offensichtlich einen weiten weg hinter euch habt und wetter sowie location gepasst hat...



Canyon übernimmt keinerlei Kosten für Leihbikes oder Leihbremsen usw.
Mein Kumpel hat grade 3100 für das Dropzone bezahlt und ist verständlicherweise ziemlich angepisst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2012)

Bei den Elixir Hebeln gibt es Probleme, das sollte Canyon aber eigentlich wissen. Hab schon 2 mit dem gleichen Problem im Bekanntenkreis gehabt,


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> oder es war einfach nur Pech



Ja, so ist es. Canyon kann nichts dafür.
Aber es tröstet wenig, wenn man sich 2 Jahre auf diesen Urlaub gefreut hat.


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Juli 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Bei den Elixir Hebeln gibt es Probleme, das sollte Canyon aber eigentlich wissen. Hab schon 2 mit dem gleichen Problem im Bekanntenkreis gehabt,



Was Canyon weiss und was Canyon einem sagt sind oft 2 Paar Schuhe. Hab ich schon mehrmals erlebt.

1) Riss in der Bremsaufnahme Canyon Nerve AM 2009
2) Durchgedrehte Schraube Dämpferaufnahme Torque
3) Avid Elixir
4) knackende Torque-Rahmen


----------



## Dusius (4. Juli 2012)

klar, ich finde die hätten da schon kulanter sein können grade bei so einem bike... wenigstens ein direckten kostenlosen Tausch ohne die zwei wochen Wartezeit jetzt noch.


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Juli 2012)

Ja, das hätte ich auch gut gefunden.
Aber es lief ja darauf hinaus, dass er es selbst schuld sei und Canyon freundlicherweise probiert einen Garantiefall daraus zu machen.


----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (4. Juli 2012)

In Ischgl sind die Berge ja auch hoch und die Abfahrt ist sehr lang sagt er...Hammer, oder


----------



## monkey10 (4. Juli 2012)

hmm.. ja, das ist schon bitter...

ich hätte mir wohl doch ein leihbike genommen bzw mit dem bike-shop verhandelt, ob sie mir nicht von einem leihbike die bremsen montieren. bei solchen gondel-touren ist der verschleiß von bremse & reifen so groß, das relativiert die verleih-kosten wieder 

aber ich wäre wohl auch sehr frustriert gewesen. hoffen wir mal, dass das ganze ein gutes ende nimmt!


----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2012)

Gegen die krummen Scheiben will ich ja nichts sagen, wenn die sehr heiß sind und da ein Schwung Eiswasser drauf kommt, kann es schon sein das die sich verziehen. Aber der defekte Hebel hat nicht mit langen Abfahrten und Bremsen zu tun.


----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2012)

Merken fürs nächste mal, vorher eine billige Bremse im Bikemarkt schießen und als reserve einpacken. Ein zweiter Laufradsatz ist auch nie weg.


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Juli 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Gegen die krummen Scheiben will ich ja nichts sagen, wenn die sehr heiß sind und da ein Schwung Eiswasser drauf kommt, kann es schon sein das die sich verziehen. Aber der defekte Hebel hat nicht mit langen Abfahrten und Bremsen zu tun.



Die krummen Scheiben sind ja auch nicht schlimm, schleift dann etwas, aber man kann trotzdem fahren.


----------



## sundawn77 (4. Juli 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Merken fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste mal, vorher eine billige Bremse im Bikemarkt schieÃen und als reserve einpacken. Ein zweiter Laufradsatz ist auch nie weg.



nenn mich naiv, aber das kann es aber auch nicht sein.
Man gibt 3000 â¬ aus und muss dann auch noch ein 2. Bike als Ersatzteillager haben?

Wir sind keine Brutalo-Downhill-Heizer, das war alles eher technisch als schnell. Ich hab auch das GefÃ¼hl, dass die QualitÃ¤tsschwankungen bei Avid ganz enorm ausfallen. Zudem mein ich, dass die alten G3 clean sweep Scheiben mit 203 mm deutlich besser gehalten haben als die neuen 200er HS1.

Ich bin heilfroh, dass ich bei mir die Saint verbaut habe. Die macht nicht die kleinsten Mucken, keine krummen Scheiben, kein Fading, nichts...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2012)

@ Daseca: Da war wohl jemand am Wetterkreuz?  Schickes Strive!




sundawn77 schrieb:


> ... und dann hat die Bremsenkombi Code/Elixir von dem nagelneuen 2 Wochen alten Dropzone FRX von meinem Kumpel den Geist aufgegeben. Der örtliche Servie konnte auch nichts mehr retten.
> Urlaub nach 24 std beendet!


Völlig egal wie blöd sich Canyon danach verhalten hat (kennt man ja) - wenn ihr wegen einer defekten Bremsen direkt den Urlaub abgebrochen habt, seid ihr irgendwo auch ein Bisschen selbst schuld.  Ihr hättet doch einfach eine günstige Bremse kaufen können und die nachdem Canyon die Sache geklärt hat wieder verkaufen können. Die paar  Verlust dabei hätte euch doch der Rest des Urlaubs wert sein können? Wenn wir irgendwo für länger als 1 Tag zum Biken sind, haben wir auch immer ein komplettes Ersatz-Bike in Teilen dabei, wichtige Sachen (LRS, Schaltwerk...) sogar mehr als ein Mal.

Und überhaupt: sag doch nicht so Sachen über die Bremse, die ich evtl. demnächst zu verkaufen habe!


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Warst Du schonmal in Ischgl? Da gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten eine neue Bremse zu kaufen, die sind da mehr auf Alpencrosser/Tourer eingestellt.


----------



## der_erce (5. Juli 2012)

Ich seh schon....da muß ich echt aufpassen mit meiner Kiste wenn die da is. Wobei ich ne Juicy seit 2008 fahr und hab noch nie Probleme gehabt. Bin aber noch nicht alpin gewesen...muß ich fairerweise sagen. Aber trotzdem kanns das nicht sein dass ne Bremse von nem DH-/FR-Bike so extrem in die Knie geht.


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. Juli 2012)

Matschige Grüße aus Portes du Soleil 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (5. Juli 2012)

Wie macht sich der Baron im Matsch ?


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. Juli 2012)

bei dem Matsch ist es ziemlich egal was für ein Reifen du drauf hast
außer du fährst wet screen

er macht sich aber auch bei normaler matsche sehr gut wie ich finde.die selbstreinigung könnte etwas besser sein.aber die dirty dan von zwei Kollegen sahen genauso aus und fuhren genauso.man muss halt nur über 2bar fahren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Warst Du schonmal in Ischgl? Da gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten eine neue Bremse zu kaufen, die sind da mehr auf Alpencrosser/Tourer eingestellt.


Nope, aber "irgendeine" Bremse hätte doch zur Überbrückung ausgereicht...?


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Mag sein, aber es war nicht meine Entscheidung!

Kann ihn verstehen, dass wenn er 3000 Tacken ausgibt er dann keinen Bock mehr hat ne neue Bremse zu kaufen, wo er auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt.
Klar kann man die wieder verkaufen, aber er war nicht mehr in der Stimmung.


----------



## aibeekey (5. Juli 2012)

gar keinen (bereits bezahlten) urlaub vs. 150 euro für ne bremse, für die man danach vermutlich eh nochmal 100 bekommt?!

hmmmm... sorry, das versteh ich auch absolut nicht. da dann rumzujammern, dass canyon doch entschädigungen für den urlaub übernehmen könnte ist lächerlich.

ebenso gibt es auch in ischgl eine geeignete bremse. die dinger sind doch letzten endes mittlerweile eh fast bei allen bikes gleich. der unterschied zwischen CC und downhill ergibt sich dann nur noch aus der scheibengröße.


das mit dem kaffee jedoch seh ich ein. da hätten sie schon ein tässchen springen lassen können.

naja ich hoff er ärgert sich nicht zu lange und reagiert nächstes mal einfach ein wenig cooler, damit der urlaub weiter gehen kann


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Es geht hier nicht um rumjammern, es geht im Grunde darum, dass es keinerlei Anstalten gibt den Kunden ein wenig zufrieden zu stellen, es wird absolut nichts angeboten, was den Kunden etwas aufmuntert in so einer Situation. Ganz im Gegenteil, man unterstellt ihm, dass er unfähig ist eine Bremse zu bedienen. Und wir reden hier über ein FRX/freeride Bike , kein Racefully mit 160er Scheiben.

Ob man jetzt eine neue Bremse kauft oder ein Leihbike nimmt sei ja jedem selbst überlassen, das ist nicht das was ich grade schade finde.


----------



## der_erce (5. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um rumjammern, es geht im Grunde darum, dass es keinerlei Anstalten gibt den Kunden ein wenig zufrieden zu stellen, es wird absolut nichts angeboten, was den Kunden etwas aufmuntert in so einer Situation. Ganz im Gegenteil, man unterstellt ihm, dass er unfähig ist eine Bremse zu bedienen. Und wir reden hier über ein FRX/freeride Bike , kein Racefully mit 160er Scheiben.
> 
> Ob man jetzt eine neue Bremse kauft oder ein Leihbike nimmt sei ja jedem selbst überlassen, das ist nicht das was ich grade schade finde.



Ich versteh dich und ich seh das auch so. Generell wird natürlich erst einmal versucht dem Kunden ein selbstverschulden ins Gewissen zu drücken. Manchmal isses berechtigt, manchmal nicht. Who knows!


----------



## Mithras (5. Juli 2012)

Daumen drücken und hoffen, dass das Baby bald wieder fährt/fliegt und vor allem bremst .. 
Und dann den Ärger vergessen und das Bike genießen ...


----------



## aibeekey (5. Juli 2012)

naja aber canyon ist und bleibt ein versender.

nur weil ihr da jetzt zufällig in der nähe von koblenz wohnt und persönlich auflaufen könnt, muss sich daraus nicht der service eines "normalen" händlers ergeben.

würd ich mir bei bike-mailorder oder ähnlichem ein komplettes bike bestellen, käm ich doch auch nie auf die idee, dass die mir in irgendeiner weise entgegen kommen, wenn die bremse am sack is?!
die schicken das auf garantie ein und fertig, vollkommen normal.

klar kann ich das verstehen, dass ihr da erstmal genervt seid. aber lasst mal ein paar tage ins land streichen und denkt drüber nach. irgendwie sehen zwar alle die guten canyon preise, aber keiner behält im hinterkopf, wie selbige zustande kommen.

canyon, yt, etc... wo man auch hinsieht - es kaufen zum großen teil die falschen leute, deren erwartungen dann nicht erfüllt werden, weil sie gegebenenfalls völlig überzogen sind.

absolut nicht böse gemeint, aber ich selber hab einfach nur gute erfahrungen mit canyon gemacht. liegt aber vermutlich auch daran, dass ich von anfang an wusste, was ich da kaufe und mein bike bis in die kleinste schraube zu zerlegen weiß.

und eingeschickt hab ich auch schon genug - von undichten bremsen und gabeln bis hin zum gerissenen rahmen. alles ohne probleme.

EDIT: richtig richtig schöne bilder, das mit der seilbahn, deren kabel im nebel verschwinden is cool  wie gesagt, für mich unverständlich so einen urlaub wegen dieser kleinigkeit abzubrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Hier noch ein paar Fotos...


----------



## Daseca (5. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Daseca: Da war wohl jemand am Wetterkreuz? ;-) Schickes Strive!



Jap  war meine erste Abfahrt ohne eingebremsten Bremsen  ich liebe die Abfahrt vom Wetterkreuz einfach (bis zur walddusche runter und dann wieder auf die Landauer hütte hoch!)


----------



## der_erce (5. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Fotos...



Oh mann...das sieht echt nach Spass aus. Das würde mich auch ärgern wenns abrupt zu ende wäre. Schöne Abfahrt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> gar keinen (bereits bezahlten) urlaub vs. 150 euro für ne bremse, für die man danach vermutlich eh nochmal 100 bekommt?!
> 
> hmmmm... sorry, das versteh ich auch absolut nicht. da dann rumzujammern, dass canyon doch entschädigungen für den urlaub übernehmen könnte ist lächerlich.
> 
> ebenso gibt es auch in ischgl eine geeignete bremse. die dinger sind doch letzten endes mittlerweile eh fast bei allen bikes gleich. der unterschied zwischen CC und downhill ergibt sich dann nur noch aus der scheibengröße.





marx. schrieb:


> naja aber canyon ist und bleibt ein versender.
> 
> nur weil ihr da jetzt zufällig in der nähe von koblenz wohnt und persönlich auflaufen könnt, muss sich daraus nicht der service eines "normalen" händlers ergeben.
> 
> ...


Ich sehe das 1:1 genau so wie marx. 




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Kann ihn verstehen, dass wenn er 3000 Tacken ausgibt er dann keinen Bock mehr hat ne neue Bremse zu kaufen, wo er auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt.


Das ist aber nun mal nicht der springende Punkt. Egal, ob das Bike jetzt 1600 oder 6000 gekostet hat und ob er es bei einem Händler oder einem Versender gekauft hat - die Situation bei einer ausgefallenen Bremse wäre haargenau die Gleiche gewesen...! Ich finde es da echt vermessen, den schwarzen Peter für den *eigenwillig* abgebrochenen Urlaub jemand anderem in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen. Was wäre denn gewesen, wenn das Bike schon 2 Jahre alt gewesen wäre und die Bremse genau diesen Totalausfall gehabt hätte, wäre er dann auch heim gefahren...?




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um rumjammern, es geht im Grunde darum, dass es keinerlei Anstalten gibt den Kunden ein wenig zufrieden zu stellen, es wird absolut nichts angeboten, was den Kunden etwas aufmuntert in so einer Situation. Ganz im Gegenteil, man unterstellt ihm, dass er unfähig ist eine Bremse zu bedienen. Und wir reden hier über ein FRX/freeride Bike , kein Racefully mit 160er Scheiben.


Ich gebe dir recht, einen Kaffee oder ein T-Shirt oder wasweißich für eine Kleinigkeit hätte man ruhig springen lassen können, das wäre für Canyon kein Untergang gewesen. Die Unterstellung der falschen Bremstechnik ist aber jetzt nicht soooo weit hergeholt, es gibt massig Leute, die ihre Bremse weitaus mehr vergewaltigen als nötig (ja, ich auch ab und zu ). Ob die Bremse dabei an einem FR Bike ist oder an einer Race Feile ist relativ Wurscht, wie marx. schon geschrieben hat, unterscheiden sich die Bremsen eh fast nur noch im Scheibendurchmesser.




Daseca schrieb:


> Jap  war meine erste Abfahrt ohne eingebremsten Bremsen  ich liebe die Abfahrt vom Wetterkreuz einfach (bis zur walddusche runter und dann wieder auf die Landauer hütte hoch!)


Naja, nach der Abfahrt dürften sie ja dann eingebremst gewesen sein  Ich liebe die Abfahrt auch (egal ob mit Torque oder dem Hardtail), hat einfach von allem etwas. Ich lasse mittlerweile meistens die Walddusche weg und hänge den Trail vom Ringelsberg nach St. Johann runter dran


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2012)




----------



## Mithras (5. Juli 2012)

Es ist so ...... clean ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (5. Juli 2012)

manmanman, wird echt mal zeit, dass ich mir aceton besorge und endlich mal rahmen und sämtliche anbauteile cleane 

wie wärs mit schwarzer kurbel und schwarzen felgen?! das blau mag mir an dem rad so rein gar nicht gefallen


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2012)

ah das blau muss so - grün würde ich aber auch nehmen  - Pedale sind normal die grünen dran.
Schwarze Kurbel..tja...nicht schon wieder SLX..keine RaceFace...


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Ich sehe das 1:1 genau so wie marx.
> 
> 
> Das ist aber nun mal nicht der springende Punkt. Egal, ob das Bike jetzt 1600 oder 6000â¬ gekostet hat und ob er es bei einem HÃ¤ndler oder einem Versender gekauft hat - die Situation bei einer ausgefallenen Bremse wÃ¤re haargenau die Gleiche gewesen...! Ich finde es da echt vermessen, den schwarzen Peter fÃ¼r den *eigenwillig* abgebrochenen Urlaub jemand anderem in die Schuhe schieben zu wollen. Was wÃ¤re denn gewesen, wenn das Bike schon 2 Jahre alt gewesen wÃ¤re und die Bremse genau diesen Totalausfall gehabt hÃ¤tte, wÃ¤re er dann auch heim gefahren...?



Ich denke sowas sagt man immer leicht , wenn man mit der Sache nichts zu tun hat. Subjektiv betrachtet sieht das ganze deutlich anders aus. Was das ganze mit eigenwillig zu tun hat erklÃ¤rt sich mir nicht, sorry! Wie ich schon sagte ist der Laden in Ischgl auf Alpencrosser ausgelegt, da bekommt man keine entsprechende Bremse auf die Schnelle. Man mÃ¼sste mal eben locker 200-300km weit fahren, um einen Laden zu finden, der was mit 200er Scheiben da hat. Dann muss das ganze noch sofort verbaut werden, dann fÃ¤hrt man die gleiche Entfernung zurÃ¼ck, und alles um dann nochmal 2 Tage damit zu fahren?
Das lohnt den Aufwand nicht.

Wenn das Bike 2 Jahre alt gewesen wÃ¤re, dann sieht die Sache natÃ¼rlich ganz anders aus, dann hat das auch nichts mit GarantieansprÃ¼chen zu tun und wenn man sich dann eine neue Bremse kauft bleibt Sie ja auch dran.

Das Versender-Argument hat hier nichts zu suchen, das ist ein Garantiefall.

Und dass Du mich vermessen nennst, dass ich es schade finde, dass nichtmal ein Kaffe rausspringt (denn das war der eigentlich Punkt meiner ErnÃ¼chterung) finde ich nicht OK.

Was versteht man daran nicht, was gibt es da jetzt ins unendliche zu diskutieren?


----------



## aibeekey (5. Juli 2012)

man kann scheiben und bremsen auch unter den herstellern mischen, und ne bremse wird wohl jeder laden in ischgl am start haben... dann schaut man, was vom reibring passt und ab gehts 

das argument, dass die keine 200er scheiben hatten, ist also keines. und ne bremse montiert man für gewöhnlich in 5 minuten, auf leitung kürzen shiced man in dem fall eben.

abbrechen hätte man da echt nix müssen, aber is eh zu spät.

aber egal jetzt, is ja ne galerie.

EDIT: das is eigentlich genau so ein ding, das ich meinte... wenn jemand nicht weiß, dass auch eine nicht-avid bremse mit 200er avid scheibe funktionieren kann, dann is der bei nem versender falsch. wer da bestellt SOLLTE einfach alles am rad selber machen können und das nötige wissen haben. nur dann kann man solche frusterlebnisse ausschließen. is so, sorry.

@cxfahrer: schwarze xt nicht im budget?


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Wenn Du keine Ahnung hast was der Laden in Ischgl hat oder nicht einfach mal lieber nix sagen!!!


----------



## potzblitzer (5. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ich denke sowas sagt man immer leicht , wenn man mit der Sache nichts zu tun hat. Subjektiv betrachtet sieht das ganze deutlich anders aus.



genau das ist der punkt. objektiv betrachtet ist der fall ziemlich klar..aber wenn man selbst so eine ******* erlebt, dann kommen ganz schnell emotionen ins spiel und man sieht das alles etwas anders..und genau hier könnte canyon extrem profitieren: der kunde kommt mit emotionen vollgeladen (warum ist erst mal egal) zu dir rein, entweder du schaffst es ihm das gefühl zu geben, dass man sich um ihn "sorgt" (es geht nur um das gefühl, wie man das schafft, seis durch einen kostenlosen kaffee, ist egal) und der kunde wird zu 100% immer wieder bei dir kaufen, weil letztendlich emotionen einen großen teil der kaufentscheidung ausmachen. oder du lässt ihn mit seinen emotionen alleine und blockst ab - und der kunde wird sich überlegen ob er wieder kommt an den ort. 

das ist der punkt den einfach viele nicht begreifen: es ist absolut *******GAL warum weshalb der kunde unzufrieden ist, als Shop musst du dafür sorgen, dass er zufrieden aus dem Laden geht, das ist nacktes wirtschaftliches Interesse und sonst nix.


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

DANKE !

so siehts aus


----------



## simdiem (5. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> genau das ist der punkt. objektiv betrachtet ist der fall ziemlich klar..aber wenn man selbst so eine ******* erlebt, dann kommen ganz schnell emotionen ins spiel und man sieht das alles etwas anders..und genau hier könnte canyon extrem profitieren: der kunde kommt mit emotionen vollgeladen (warum ist erst mal egal) zu dir rein, entweder du schaffst es ihm das gefühl zu geben, dass man sich um ihn "sorgt" (es geht nur um das gefühl, wie man das schafft, seis durch einen kostenlosen kaffee, ist egal) und der kunde wird zu 100% immer wieder bei dir kaufen, weil letztendlich emotionen einen großen teil der kaufentscheidung ausmachen. oder du lässt ihn mit seinen emotionen alleine und blockst ab - und der kunde wird sich überlegen ob er wieder kommt an den ort.
> 
> das ist der punkt den einfach viele nicht begreifen: es ist absolut *******GAL warum weshalb der kunde unzufrieden ist, als Shop musst du dafür sorgen, dass er zufrieden aus dem Laden geht, das ist nacktes wirtschaftliches Interesse und sonst nix.


 Einer der verstanden hat wie der Hase springt!


----------



## Mithras (5. Juli 2012)

nachhaltige/serviceorientierte Kundenbetreuung halt... aber das merken mittlerweile immer mehr Unternehmen, welches Potential da drin steckt


----------



## aibeekey (5. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Ahnung hast was der Laden in Ischgl hat oder nicht einfach mal lieber nix sagen!!!



na dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich hier in innsbruck wenigstens wasser und strom hab... diese ischgler scheinen ja hinterm mond zu leben... 



> [...] als Shop musst du dafür sorgen, dass er zufrieden aus dem Laden geht, das ist nacktes wirtschaftliches Interesse und sonst nix.



shops machen das ja... aber es geht hier um einen VERSENDER, der zufällig in dem kaff seinen showroom hat, aus dem scheinbar auch sundawn kommt.

das sind doch zwei paar schuhe?! was macht ihr denn wenn ihr bei rose, oder sonstwo teile bestellt?! denkt ihr da auch, die tauschen eure teile auf kulanz aus und regeln die reklamation intern ab?!

ich versteh euch leute nicht. dann kauft woanders ein. so schwer ist es doch nicht.

klar kann man das besser machen, aber das ERWARTE ich doch bei einem versender nicht?! enttäuscht kann man natürlich trotzdem sein, da sag ich ja gar nix gegen.

als mein torque letzten sommer nen riss hatte, war ich auch 6 wochen ohne fully... musst ich eben die teile solange an den hardtail rahmen klatschen. echt assi von canyon mir da kein leihbike zur verfügung zu stellen / zu bezahlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (5. Juli 2012)

Das ist damit nicht gemeint. Es geht nicht drum am Umstand etwas zu ändern, aber an der Art wie ich auf meinen Kunden in so einer Situation zu/umgehe.

Wie schon oben Einer freundlicherweise geschrieben hat, geht ein Kunde nach einem negativen Erlabnis mit einer gewissen negativen Emotion in den Laden. 
Bei solchen Kunden hat fittes Ladenpersonal nen riesige Chance diesen Kunden durch serviceorientiertes/kundenorientiertes Handeln mit einer nachhaltig positiven Emotion aus dem Laden zu lassen. Sprich einfach das Gefühl zu erzeugen:

_"Hey die Jungs können nix für meine kaputte Bremse.. schneller reparieren können ses auch nicht, aber die haben mit zugehört, die haben meinen Ärger verstanden und die haben mir das Gefühl gegeben, ich bin denne als Kunde wichtig".._

Das kann durch nen Kaffe sein, durch ein ehrlich gemeintes "Verständnis zeigen, Kundensituation bedauern .. etc.."

Kunden sie eine solche Erfahrung bei einem Unternehmen hatten, kündigen z.B. auch Verträge zu 60% weniger bzw. halten ihrem Unternehmen die Treue weil "Da hab ich mich gut aufgehoben gefühlt" 

So nun dürft ihr raten, womit ich meine Kohle verdiene *g*

PS: Ich hatte z.B. ein gutes Gespräch in Koblenz vor Ort, war da als Interessent und wurde umfassender beraten als ich erwartet hätte!

*Offtopic-off*


----------



## der_erce (5. Juli 2012)

So, und nun drehen wir mal nur zum Spass die Sache um:

Herr X, ziemlich angesäuert kommt in den Showroom weil bei seinem 2 Wochen alten Bike irgendwas hinüber ist. Laufradsatz oder Bremsen..is ja auch Hupe. Aber er ist stinksauer. Nun kommt ein guter Mitarbeiter, nimmt alles auf, bittet ihn zu warten und kommt nach 5 Min. wieder mit der ersten Inputwelle, dass es zunächst mal eingeschickt werden muss da es nicht-Canyon-spezifische Bauteile/Baugruppen sind und die zum Hersteller müssen.
Dauer - 5 Wochen! Aber, er will natürlich dem Kunden gegenüber fair sein und nimmt den Kaffee auf seine Rechnung und will ihm noch nen Shirt mitgeben. Was passiert? 
Herr X rastet komplett aus und meint ob man ihn verarXXXen will? Und er will weder nen T-Shirt, und auch keinen Kaffee sondern sein Bike, und zwar sofort!..........

Könnte ja auch passieren oder?


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> na dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich hier in innsbruck wenigstens wasser und strom hab... diese ischgler scheinen ja hinterm mond zu leben...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Punkt 1 
nimm es nicht persönlich, aber ich war vor einigen Stunden noch da, ich weiss leider sehr genau was für Teile dort zur Verfügung standen und welche nicht. Ich weiss auch sehr gut, dass man Scheiben verschiedener Hersteller mischen kann, aber was will ich mit einer 160er Scheibe anfangen? Wenn keine 200er da ist , dann ist keine da.
Was fällt Dir dazu ein ?

Punkt 2
ich komme nicht aus Koblenz, es lag aber auf dem Rückweg.
Wohne in zwischen Köln und Bonn, also immer noch ca 90 km entfernt.

Punkt 3
ich habe ERWARTET dass die Bremse eingeschickt werden muss, ich habe auch gesagt, dass es nicht Canyons schuld ist. Ich habe aber nicht ERWARTET, dass man sich Unterstellungen anhören muss und ein Garantiefall indirekt angezweifelt wird.
Und sonst habe ich mal gar nichts ERWARTET !!
Ich weiss, was so eine Bremse abkann und was nicht. Dafür war ich oft genug mit dem Bike da oben. Zudem erklär mir mal wie man das Innenleben eines Bremshebel kaputt bekommt ohne gestürzt zu sein.

Punkt 4
wenn Du 6 Wochen wartets und das hinnimmst bist Du es selber Schuld.
Ich hatte einen Riss in der Bremsaufnahme beim 09er AM 7. Wurde am gleichen Tag getauscht.
Ich habe einen neuen Torque Rahmem bekommen auf Garantie, das ging auch recht zügig.


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, und nun drehen wir mal nur zum Spass die Sache um:
> 
> Herr X, ziemlich angesäuert kommt in den Showroom weil bei seinem 2 Wochen alten Bike irgendwas hinüber ist. Laufradsatz oder Bremsen..is ja auch Hupe. Aber er ist stinksauer. Nun kommt ein guter Mitarbeiter, nimmt alles auf, bittet ihn zu warten und kommt nach 5 Min. wieder mit der ersten Inputwelle, dass es zunächst mal eingeschickt werden muss da es nicht-Canyon-spezifische Bauteile/Baugruppen sind und die zum Hersteller müssen.
> Dauer - 5 Wochen! Aber, er will natürlich dem Kunden gegenüber fair sein und nimmt den Kaffee auf seine Rechnung und will ihm noch nen Shirt mitgeben. Was passiert?
> ...



Den Ansatz versteh ich nicht.


----------



## der_erce (5. Juli 2012)

War auch nicht wichtig. Sollte nur Zeigen, dass es durchaus auch die Situation geben kann dass der Laden kulant wäre und großartig reagiert, nur der Kunde eben ein A****l**h ist! 

Egal..wie schon gesagt. ich versteh deinen Standpunkt.


----------



## aibeekey (5. Juli 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Punkt 1
> nimm es nicht persönlich, aber ich war vor einigen Stunden noch da, ich weiss leider sehr genau was für Teile dort zur Verfügung standen und welche nicht. Ich weiss auch sehr gut, dass man Scheiben verschiedener Hersteller mischen kann, aber was will ich mit einer 160er Scheibe anfangen? Wenn keine 200er da ist , dann ist keine da.
> Was fällt Dir dazu ein ?



persönlich sollte man im ibc eh nix nehmen 

also punkt ist doch folgender: deine bremse war kaputt, die scheibe ein wenig verbogen?!

dann benutz doch deine 200er scheibe (notfalls etwas gerade biegen, soweit eben möglich) mit einer anderen kompatiblen bremse?!

dann is doch vollkommen latz, was der shop da für scheiben hat? 

ne bremse wird er ja wohl haben, sei es formule, avid oder shimano. irgendwas passt schon vom reibring her?!

oder steh ich grad vollkommen aufm schlauch!? dann tut es mir ernsthaft leid, nur so kann ichs eben grad 0,garnicht verstehen, warum man einen urlaub abbricht?!

nächste möglichkeit (ich gehe davon aus, dass eure 200er scheibe vorne war):

HR bremse incl scheibe (180er) nach vorne (leitung einrollen und mit kabelbindern sichern) und im shop eine mit 160mm kaufen -> ab nach hinten damit...

is nicht geil, aber man kann fahren?!


----------



## BENDERR (5. Juli 2012)

ein fall für mcgyver!


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich hab mich auch vielleicht nicht ganz verständlich ausgedrückt.
Zum einen waren die Scheiben krumm, das wäre nicht weiter das Problem gewesen, da hast Du recht. Das eigentliche Problem ist der Bremshebel, einzeln konnten wir gar keinen bekommen. Die hatten nur Deore und SLX Bremsanlagen da, aber mit 160er Scheiben.

Man hätte im Nachhinein vielleicht auch die SLX kaufen können und mit den verbogenen Avid Scheiben weiterfahren, mag sein.

Mein Kumpel hat es aber wie gesagt nicht eingesehen, etwas zu kaufen, was dann nach 2 Tagen wieder runterkommt , da er die Bremse auf Garantie ersetzt bekommt.

Hätte, wäre, wenn zählt nicht. Es ist so wie es ist.

An meinem Bike hat alles gepasst, im Endeffekt ist es sein Schaden, mir tut es nur Leid, da ich mir den Urlaub anders vorgestellt habe.
In dem Moment ist man total gefrustet und enttäuscht. Die Stimmung ist dann dahin...

Aber Thats Life - machste nix ;-)

Dafür gehts dann morgen nach Winterberg oder Willingen  

Lassen wir das Thema einfach...
Postet lieber mal wieder nette Bilder


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


>


Fetter fetter Kahn zund sehr cooles Foto  Die blauen Felgen gefallen mir allerdings auch nicht so, grün wär cool!
Kurbel: neue XT?


Damit die Bilder-Rate hier mal wieder etwas steigt, poste ich nochmal ein Bild von meinem Torque mit schwarzer Kurbel  War zwar vermutlich schonmal hier, aber evtl. wars auch nur das Foto von der anderen Seite 








sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ich denke sowas sagt man immer leicht , wenn man mit der Sache nichts zu tun hat. Subjektiv betrachtet sieht das ganze deutlich anders aus.


Falsch. Ich hatte selbst schon mehrere solcher Fälle (Brems-Totalausfall, gebrochener Bremsbelag, gebrochener Dämpfer-Bolzen und dadurch verzogener Hinterbau, diverse Ausfälle bei der Lyrik 2-Step der ersten Serie, bis hin zum vollständigen Absacken...), also erzähl mir nicht, ich wüsste nicht, wie es ist, wenn man mit defektem Rad unterwegs dumm dasteht. Der eine Brems-Ausfall war auf einer 1100Hm Abfahrt in der Schweiz...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Was das ganze mit eigenwillig zu tun hat erklärt sich mir nicht, sorry!


Er hatte die Wahl: die Situation beheben und Urlaub fortsetzen oder Urlaub abbrechen. Das war seine/eure eigene Entscheidung, dazu hat euch niemand gezwungen.
Seid ihr nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen, bei Canyon anzurufen? Denen hättet ihr die Situation schildern können, auch dass ihr gerade im Urlaub seid und diesen nicht abbrechen wollt, dann hätten sie euch ja vielleicht einen Vorschlag gemacht.




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte ist der Laden in Ischgl auf Alpencrosser ausgelegt, da bekommt man keine entsprechende Bremse auf die Schnelle. Man müsste mal eben locker 200-300km weit fahren, um einen Laden zu finden, der was mit 200er Scheiben da hat.


Der Laden hatte also nicht eine einzige Scheibenbremse mit ausreichender Leitungslänge fürs Hinterrad da...?  (die Frage ist wohlgemerkt ernst gemeint)
Und die angeblichen 200-300km sind doch wohl ein schlechter Witz, oder glaubst du den Quatsch selbst? Was ist der nächste größere Ort? Imst? Dort hätte man keine Scheibenbremse kaufen können? Spätestens in Sölden (immer noch <100km) hätte man doch etwas adäquates finden müssen.
EDIT: SLX wäre definitiv gegangen!




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Wenn das Bike 2 Jahre alt gewesen wäre, dann sieht die Sache natürlich ganz anders aus, dann hat das auch nichts mit Garantieansprüchen zu tun und wenn man sich dann eine neue Bremse kauft bleibt Sie ja auch dran.


Dann hättet ihr aber trotzdem 200-300km fahren müssen, um eine adäquate Bremse zu bekommen, was sich ja für die 2 Tage nicht gelohnt hätte...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Das Versender-Argument hat hier nichts zu suchen, das ist ein Garantiefall.


Richtig, es ist schei$$egal, ob der Laden ein Versender ist, wenn es um einen Garantiefall geht. Wie hättet ihr gehandelt, wenn das Rad ein Trek, Specialized, Giant, Transition...... gewesen wäre? Der Hersteller hat nun mal auch das Recht auf nachbesserung, das man ihm einräumen muss, auch wenn die Konsequenzen manchnal unangenehm sind...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Und dass Du mich vermessen nennst, dass ich es schade finde, dass nichtmal ein Kaffe rausspringt (denn das war der eigentlich Punkt meiner Ernüchterung) finde ich nicht OK.


Da hast du mich aber völlig falsch verstanden! Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass ich es nicht gut fand, wie Canyon reagiert hat. Ich finde es jedoch vermessen, dass du es hinstellst, als wäre Canyon Schuld daran, das ihr euren Urlaub nicht vortsetzen konntet. Wenn du das so nicht gemeint hattest, hast du dich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt...




potzblitzer schrieb:


> genau das ist der punkt. objektiv betrachtet ist der fall ziemlich klar..aber wenn man selbst so eine ******* erlebt, dann kommen ganz schnell emotionen ins spiel und man sieht das alles etwas anders..


Kann Canyon etwas für die emotionale Reaktion des Kunden? Muss Canyon für die Konsequenzen von emotionalen Reaktionen ihrer Kunden haften? Das ist wohlgemerkt etwas überspitzt aber dennoch trifft es den Nagel auf den Kopf. Canyon kann absolut nichts für den abgebrochenen Urlaub und den dadurch entstandenen Frust. Dass sie dann falsch und unsozial reagiert haben, als der Kunde mit dem Defekt in den Laden kam ist wieder eine VÖLLIG andere Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (5. Juli 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ein fall für mcgyver!



Der bringts auch nimmer!


----------



## sundawn77 (5. Juli 2012)

@smubob

wir haben Canyon angerufen, die Dame konnte uns nichts anderes sagen, als dass wir vorbeikommen müssten.


----------



## Totoxl (5. Juli 2012)

Bilder bitte!!! Bilder bitte!!! Bilder bitte!!! Bilder bitte!!! Bilder bitte!!! 


Totoxl schrieb:


> Eines schmeiß ich auch noch auf den Markt, dann gebe ich erst mal wieder ruhe ...
> 
> 
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juli 2012)

Genau, die Leserei wurde ja langsam anstrengend


----------



## jaamaa (5. Juli 2012)

Und noch eins... von da, wo es sich wohl fühlt 




​


----------



## spice.kabay (5. Juli 2012)

wow, da liegt aber ganz schön geröll rum! tippe auf alte römerstraße oder reste von ner panzersperre/ antikapitalistischer schutzwall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (5. Juli 2012)

Wo wir hier schon beim Thema "Bremsen" angelangt sind:





Habe letztes Jahr meine Elixir CR und XTR Trigger mittels Hope-Matchmaker verbunden. Letzte Woche ging meine Elixir zum Service, da Druckpunktwandern. Muss gleich dazu sagen, dass ich vor 4 Wochen noch die Aluhebel gegen Carbon getauscht habe (75 EUR).
Heute erhielt ich das Paket zurück. Inhalt:
Elixir 9 Bremshebel in grau mit meinen alten originalen CR-Bremssätteln in schwarz.
Insider dürften nun wissen, dass E9 nur Matchmaker-X kompatibel sind und somit nicht mehr an meine passen. Ebenso erhielt ich meine Carbon-Hebel nicht zurück. Desweiteren gefällt mir die Farbkombi nicht.
Ich wollte Reparatur, keinen Austausch gegen eine andere Serie !

Ich seh das bis jetzt noch alles relaxt. Bitte gebt mir Tip´s wie ich mich morgen emotional in Schach halten kann?!

Da es hier noch ne Galerie ist - bitteschön:


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2012)

Ich würd mich (sofort) mit SportImport in verbindung setzen und den fehler melden. Danach erst ausflippen ^^


----------



## swoosh999 (5. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich würd mich (sofort) mit SportImport in verbindung setzen und den fehler melden. Danach erst ausflippen ^^



ich denke der weg war eh ich-Canyon-Sport Import-Canyon-Ich, von daher wird´s schwierig...


----------



## xTr3Me (5. Juli 2012)

> Ich wollte Reparatur, keinen Austausch gegen eine andere Serie !



Hast du auch einen Brief mit ins Paket gelegt, in dem du dein Anliegen geschildert hast?
Falls ja, dann könnte ich mich an deiner Stelle nicht mehr im Zaum halten... das mit den Carbon Hebeln ist auch wirklich extrem ärgerlich, ich hoffe das klärt sich!


----------



## rebirth (5. Juli 2012)

deinen brief kannst du dir an den hut stecken 

mein brief hat auch niemanden interessiert...

Als kleiner tip: Sram (Avid, Truvativ, RS, Blaa...) könnt ihr IMMER sofort zu SI schicken.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2012)

Die Stealth Torques sind *rrrrrrrrrr* 

Und auch Strive und Nerve gefallen  (herrliche Farben!)




sundawn77 schrieb:


> @smubob
> 
> wir haben Canyon angerufen, die Dame konnte uns nichts anderes sagen, als dass wir vorbeikommen müssten.


Ok, die Info hatte vorher gefehlt. Das ist echt mager von Canyon 




swoosh999 schrieb:


> Ich seh das bis jetzt noch alles relaxt. Bitte gebt mir Tip´s wie ich mich morgen emotional in Schach halten kann?!


Nix Schach! Direkt "aufs Maul" androhen, wenn sie dir nicht gleichwertigen Ersatz geben wollen  Aber ich kann nicht behaupten, dass mich das bei Sport Import überrascht, furchtbarer Saftladen!


----------



## Deleted 169926 (6. Juli 2012)

Ist das am Gardasee, die Ponale abfahrt????? Wenn ja war hier das Tragen aber nur zu Fotozwecken oder? Den schönsten Teil der Abfahrt kann man ja nicht tragen :-D



swoosh999 schrieb:


>


----------



## Mithras (6. Juli 2012)

emotional zurückhalten  .. als Kunde darfst ruhig ausflippen  das wird vom Servicepersonal erwartet um zu zeigen was se in ihrer Beschwerdemanagement-Schulung gelernt haben 

Doof das mit der Bremse .. hatte auch mal meine Elixir R wegen defekter Dichtungen eingeschickt .. statt braune Aluhebel kamen Elixir R mit schwarzen zurück .. die Bremssättel waren auch nicht mehr meine, musste die "Neuen" erstmal reinigen, Kolben leichtgängig machen etc .. scheint bei Avid so üblich zu sein . .ne große Kiste mit "Eingang-defekt" und ne Weitere mit "Fertsch"


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juli 2012)

Zum Schild aufn Garda, die sind falsch übersetzt, bici a mano soll soviel wie bike schieben bedeuten, is aber nicht das einzige was am Lago falsch übersetzt wird, ich bekomm jedes mal kopfweh wenn ich irgendwo den deutschen text lese...

Die Farbe vom Strive is echt nice, mal was anderes


----------



## Mehrsau (6. Juli 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Und noch eins... von da, wo es sich wohl fühlt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vogesen?  Col de la Schlucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (6. Juli 2012)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Vogesen?  Col de la Schlucht?



Fast richtig... 
Ist der gute norddeutsche Harz


----------



## Mehrsau (6. Juli 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Fast richtig...
> Ist der gute norddeutsche Harz



Na gut.. habe gerade ein Vergleichsbild von oben runter gefunden... sieht verdammt ähnlich aus


----------



## aibeekey (6. Juli 2012)

soooo... heute mal mit dem aceton gespielt 

kann es sein, dass wippe und sattelklemme gelasert sind?! da ging irgendwie nix...

und beim dämpfer bin ich mir nicht sicher... einerseits kommt der ohne decals schon gut, andererseits passt er so auch schön zum silber der domain... hmhmhm... kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## potzblitzer (6. Juli 2012)

Akzente müssen sein, lass sie dran


----------



## aibeekey (6. Juli 2012)

glaub sie bleiben erstmal dran... irgendwann gibts entweder ne komplett schwarze gabel (wenns dann was anderes außer mz in ganz schwarz geben wird... ) oooooder aber ne thomson elite in chrom.

und dann sind die decals fällig


----------



## Jogi (6. Juli 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> soooo... heute mal mit dem aceton gespielt
> 
> kann es sein, dass wippe und sattelklemme gelasert sind?! da ging irgendwie nix...
> 
> und beim dämpfer bin ich mir nicht sicher... einerseits kommt der ohne decals schon gut, andererseits passt er so auch schön zum silber der domain... hmhmhm... kann mich nicht entscheiden



Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Torque. Dämpfer "mit ohne" decals.




...mach sie weg


----------



## ProjektT (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Heute gibt es ein kleines Update vom Torque 9.0 Vertride 2012:

Lenker: Syntace Vector 760mm
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb 125mm 2012
...ein paar blaue Schrauben...

Bis auf das Knacken im Rahmen ein tolles Bike! Weitere Fotos im Album...


----------



## wholeStepDown (6. Juli 2012)

schaut gut aus!
Die Kashima Fox macht auch was her. Wie sind denn die Ergon Enduro Griffe?


----------



## ProjektT (7. Juli 2012)

mit den Ergon Griffen bin ich sehr zufrieden - die sind sehr griffig. Dem ein oder anderen sind die Griffe vermutlich noch zu dick, obwohl es die dünne Variante ist, aber durch die leichte Verdickung im Innenbereich liegt die Hand angenehm im Griff.

Ja, die FOX Kashima ist optisch auf jeden Fall nett und passt gut zum Gesamtkonzept - da hört es aber leider schon auf. Trotz Kashima ist das Ansprechverhalten gegenüber einer vergleichbaren Luftgabel mit Absenkung störrisch und die Performance auf schnellen Wurzeltrails eher mäßig - ich habe schon zig Abstimmungen der Einstellungen probiert - das Problem ist die Schmierung - die Gabel ist trotz Neuzustand (ca. 500 km gefahren) fast trocken (auch nach dem "Überkopf" stellen) - ich werden in den kommenden Tages erstmal eine Wartung vornehmen - dann mal schauen...

Ich hätte eine Totem verbaut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (7. Juli 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal:
> 
> Zitat von *tvaellen*
> 
> ...



Dann sag tvaellen doch bitte schön er hätte kein Ahnung!
Auch wenn es ein privates Forum ist es keine rechtsfrei Zone. Und auch hier gelten Grundrechte und zwar die der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.


----------



## gladbacher (7. Juli 2012)

Nach nem kleinem Update ist mein Rad fast fertig. Fehlt nurnoch ein kürzerer Vorbau und nen breiterer Lenker .


----------



## gladbacher (7. Juli 2012)




----------



## snowfun (7. Juli 2012)

Anhang anzeigen 233635


----------



## rebirth (7. Juli 2012)

Geht nicht dein anhang


----------



## snowfun (7. Juli 2012)

Hmmm... ?!   Habs gemerkt :-/  

Vieleicht gehts jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godemorje (7. Juli 2012)

Fürs Grobe: Tourque FRX 5.0 Playzone


----------



## cbrmicha (8. Juli 2012)

2011 Torque Vertride


----------



## der_erce (9. Juli 2012)

Ich persönlich hab mich an schwarzen Bikes satt gesehen. Die Variationen halten sich in Grenzen. Was mit bisl mehr Farbe wär mal wieder nicht schlecht !


----------



## ambro (9. Juli 2012)

farbe hätte ich hier im angebot, auch wenn es sonst noch "serie" ist 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6cqiay83y1m6ezz/hnOpNQv3Se#f:20120513_110819.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6cqiay83y1m6ezz/hnOpNQv3Se#f:20120513_110826.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6cqiay83y1m6ezz/hnOpNQv3Se#f:20120513_123853.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6cqiay83y1m6ezz/hnOpNQv3Se#f:20120513_123906.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6cqiay83y1m6ezz/hnOpNQv3Se#f:20120513_123916.jpg



Ich finde das grün einfach nur


----------



## der_erce (9. Juli 2012)

Japp...wirklich klasse Farbe!


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

mach bitte deine leitungsführung für die reverb hin! nich das du hier in nem monat frägst wie man die leitung austauscht


----------



## ambro (9. Juli 2012)

hi rebirth, 

ich würde sagen "yesssss sir!" wenns nicht nen 4 wochen altes bild wär  schon passiert...danke trotzdem für den hinweis!

vg ambro


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

ok, kann ich mein baldrian wieder wegstellen.. ^^


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2012)




----------



## monkey10 (9. Juli 2012)

hmm.. neu sind die pedale (spank spike). ansonsten wollte ich wieder nur mal mein arbeitsgerät in netter umgebung abbilden 




.........











3 gipfel in 3 tagen... und seit ewigen zeiten wieder mal die variostütze verwendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaxxxon (9. Juli 2012)

monkey10 schrieb:


> hmm.. neu sind die pedale (spank spike). ansonsten wollte ich wieder nur mal mein arbeitsgerät in netter umgebung abbilden
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr fesch! Hab leider kein Bilder hier zum Posten. Würde aber trotzdem gern wissen, um welche Gipfel es sich hier handelt....


----------



## Drahtesel_ (9. Juli 2012)

Ja ich weiß der Weizen, habs aber wieder zurecht gebogen


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2012)

Der orange sticker auf der gabel muss noch weg  
War bei mir der erste und glaub auch einzige sticker der weggemacht wurde. Haste eigentlich was an der Vorderen bremse gemacht, oder warum hast du da n Kabelbinder?

So lang du nicht mitten ins feld rein bist fürs foto, isses sicher nicht all zu schlimm


----------



## s1c (9. Juli 2012)

Bikepark Besuch:


----------



## Fartzilla (9. Juli 2012)

Wieder ein artgerecht gehaltenes Torque =)


----------



## Drahtesel_ (9. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Der orange sticker auf der gabel muss noch weg
> War bei mir der erste und glaub auch einzige sticker der weggemacht wurde. Haste eigentlich was an der Vorderen bremse gemacht, oder warum hast du da n Kabelbinder?
> 
> So lang du nicht mitten ins feld rein bist fürs foto, isses sicher nicht all zu schlimm



Nein, der Binder ist von Anfang an dran.

So assi bin ich nicht, der arme Bauer hätte sich gefreut 

Ja, entweder der Aufkleber oder die Gabel... 

p.s. sehe du hast da was zum Klemmen bei dir? Was haben die bei mir vermurkst.


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Nein, der Binder ist von Anfang an dran.
> 
> So assi bin ich nicht, der arme Bauer hätte sich gefreut
> 
> ...



eben, hab ja deshlab nachgefragt, schaut n bissl komisch aus

Wie gabel? Biste nicht zufrieden? Was für alternativen haste da im Sinn?


----------



## gladbacher (9. Juli 2012)

Ich kann nur wärmstens die Lyrik fürs AM empfehlen. Bin sehr begeistert


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. Juli 2012)

Ich bin seit Samstag wieder von meiner ersten Alpenüberqurung zuhause, das Canyon hat das gut mitgemacht nur die Gabel ist manchmal einfach so abgesackt  
Na ja, zwei Bilder: 





In Action am Timmelsjoch:






Edit:
Ja, die Satteltasche ist jetzt schon wieder ab, die war nur für die Alpenüberquerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2012)

Timmelsjoch liegt fast hinter der haustür bei mir, hattet wohl net das schönste wetter. Schickes Bild vom Lago

Seitdem die Talas eingefahren is, hab ich nochmal den druck verändert und nun fährt die sich echt top, wenn so bleibt bin ich voll zufrieden


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. Juli 2012)

Nee, das war am letzten Montag, es hat irgendwie am Montag und Dienstag dauernd geschüttet oder gekraupelt, ansonsten gings gut mit dem Wetter...
Achso, weis jemand, woran das liegen könnte: Ich habe es geschaft, dass ich auf einer Gardaseeabfahrt 16 (!) Seitenstollen von meinem Conti MK verloren habe bzw. jetzt nur noch dran halb dran hängen habe  Und das ist nur auf einer Seite, die andere sieht so aus wie vor der Abfahrt


----------



## sirios (9. Juli 2012)

Na ich würde mal sagen Du bremst einfach zu viel, Junge


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. Juli 2012)

Also der Reifen hat jetzt ein halbes Jahr ohne Probleme ausgehalten, die linke Seite ist auch immernoch so wie vorher, nur irgendwie fehlen rechst recht viele Stollen


----------



## Deleted 169926 (9. Juli 2012)

Ohhhh da hat wohl einer bei Hope Eloxalteile eingekauft :-D


----------



## Drahtesel_ (9. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> eben, hab ja deshlab nachgefragt, schaut n bissl komisch aus
> 
> Wie gabel? Biste nicht zufrieden? Was für alternativen haste da im Sinn?



Hab eben nachgeschaut, diese Klemme für die Bremsleitung ist abgebrochen. Stattdessen wurde professionell Kabelbinder verwendet  
Hättest du nix gesagt wäre es mir nie aufgefallen.

Finde der Gabel fehlt es an Stabilität, deckt zwar VIELES ab aber deckt mir zu wenig harte Sachen ab. 

Überlege in Richtung Lyrik (Alternativ Fox 36 / Fox 34) zu gehen.

Die andere Idee ist das Fahrrad zu verkaufen und stattdessen direkt ein Enduro zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2012)

Nochmal ne Fox is halt teuer, hab mir auch mal die 36er angeschaut, aber 1kâ¬ is halt net wenig. Lieber noch n bissl fahren und in 2 Jahren dann ein Strive holen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (9. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Fox is halt teuer, hab mir auch mal die 36er angeschaut, aber 1k is halt net wenig. Lieber noch n bissl fahren und in 2 Jahren dann ein Strive holen



Ja, ist viel Geld... da hat eine Lyrik ein wesentlich besseres Preis / Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## rebirth (9. Juli 2012)

kleine vorahnung: heute nacht schlägt wieder die "post-reinemach-frau" zu ^^


----------



## Fluffi (10. Juli 2012)

Das bike nach Saalbach sauber gemacht, geölt und frische Reifen aufgezogen. Nun kann ich es kaum noch abwarten, wieder einzusauen


----------



## jedy (10. Juli 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Bikepark Besuch:



so muss das aussehen


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Juli 2012)

Da hast Du aber fein geputzt, sieht ja aus wie neu !!


----------



## Marcusdraeger (11. Juli 2012)

Halli hallo. Könnte mir jemand evt ein paar Bilder von seinem Playzone (Sauber,2012 white orange) posten? Da ich mich bei der Farbe nicht wirklich festlegen kann und sie auf der hp nicht richtig rüberkommen ..


----------



## simdiem (11. Juli 2012)

Sieht geil aus, schau in mein Album!


----------



## Hoelzer_Sepp (11. Juli 2012)

Magnat Lautsprecher?


----------



## speichenquaeler (11. Juli 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus, schau in mein Album!


 
Kann es sein, dass Du eine falsche Größe (zu klein) geholt hast oder Dir die Geo gar nicht paßt? Der Reach scheint erhbelich zu klein...soweit wie Du dein Sattel nach hinten würgst (Versatz in Sattelstütze + ganz nach hinten geschobener Sattel)?

Beste Grüße an den Sitzriesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride-Styler (11. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen,
hier ist mein liebevoll aufgebautes Canyon Torque FRX (Rahmen aus 2010)


----------



## simdiem (11. Juli 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du eine falsche Größe (zu klein) geholt hast oder Dir die Geo gar nicht paßt? Der Reach scheint erhbelich zu klein...soweit wie Du dein Sattel nach hinten würgst (Versatz in Sattelstütze + ganz nach hinten geschobener Sattel)?
> 
> Beste Grüße an den Sitzriesen...



Nee, 176cm KG, da passt M schon. Da du der erste bist dem es aufgefallen ist und öffentlich anspricht, gut beobachtet . Bei mir ist es so, dass ich mit dem Sattel weit nach hinten muss, dass ich keine Knieschmerzen bekomme, bzw. sie erträglich bleiben. Die sind da extrem empfindlich. Sprich ich brauche einen ziemlich großen  Abstand, horizontal gemessen von Sattelende zu Tretlagerachse. Deswegen Versatz in der Stütze, plus Sattel nach hinten. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## BENDERR (11. Juli 2012)

also versuchst du genau das zu erreichen was ein längerer rahmen auch ergeben würde?


----------



## Dusius (11. Juli 2012)

Gerade eben frisch entjungfert 





Das Teil geht einfach richtig geil, macht ein heiden Spaß!


----------



## Thorsten81 (11. Juli 2012)

Hey Dusius

Das ist doch in Todtnau am Hasenhorn oder?


----------



## Dusius (11. Juli 2012)

Ganz genau  bist du ab und zu da? War heute alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Thorsten81 (11. Juli 2012)

Dacht ich mir doch. 

Ne bin eher selten in der Gegend. Nen XC ist ein wenig unterdimensioniert fürs Hasenhorn. 

Komm aus Kandern. Hab den Blauen und den Westweg vor der Tür


----------



## Marcusdraeger (11. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Gerade eben frisch entjungfert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laut Gummi auch das perfekte Setup für die Gabel bzw Optimale Federweg nutzung


----------



## Dusius (11. Juli 2012)

Die Gabel arbeitet wirklich perfekt, nur mit dem Dämpfer (Fox van performance rc) muss ich noch was machen damit bin ich noch nicht zufrieden hatte auch den ein oder anderen Durchschlag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (11. Juli 2012)

Freeride-Styler schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> hier ist mein liebevoll aufgebautes Canyon Torque FRX (Rahmen aus 2010)



Sehr schön, mal kein schwarz !


----------



## jaamaa (11. Juli 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> also versuchst du genau das zu erreichen was ein längerer rahmen auch ergeben würde?



Die Rahmengröße spielt dabei keine Rolle!


----------



## BENDERR (11. Juli 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die Rahmengröße spielt dabei keine Rolle!



stimmt. 
hab ich wohl nen brett vorm kopf gehabt


----------



## jaxxxon (12. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Gerade eben frisch entjungfert
> ...
> Das Teil geht einfach richtig geil, macht ein heiden Spaß!



ABSOLUT GEIL! Doppeldaumen...


----------



## der_erce (12. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Die Gabel arbeitet wirklich perfekt, nur mit dem Dämpfer (Fox van performance rc) muss ich noch was machen damit bin ich noch nicht zufrieden hatte auch den ein oder anderen Durchschlag..



Härtere Feder vielleicht? Was wiegste denn?


----------



## Dusius (12. Juli 2012)

also ich hab voll bepackt ca. 92 kg. das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein mit einer 500er Feder zumindest wenn ich sehe was andere hier mit dem selben Gewicht fahren. 
Ich werde es mal mit Low speed Druchsrtufe versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juli 2012)

Federhärte passt auf jeden Fall. Eigentlich könntest du sogar ne 450lbs fahren. Hängt mit Sicherheit mit der Druckstufeneinstellung zusammen.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Juli 2012)

Lowspeed druckstufe verhindert nicht das durchschlagen.
Also ne 500er in dem Rad zum durchschlag zu bringen erfordert einiges an energie.
entweder fette drops oder falsche landung (massive hinterradlandung).


----------



## simdiem (14. Juli 2012)

War vor ner Woche ein bissle im Dreck sudeln. 




Habs danach wieder hübsch gemacht


----------



## rebirth (14. Juli 2012)

könntest mir eben kurz verraten was das für ein bash ist? ^^


----------



## sirios (14. Juli 2012)

Ist der Hope lightweight Bash wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## simdiem (14. Juli 2012)

Jop, ist der Hope Bashguard: http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_bash.html

und hier die dazugehörige Wägung: http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-3820/hope-bashguard-bashguard

Gruß Simon


----------



## sundawn77 (14. Juli 2012)

@simdiem

goldene Subrosas, sehr fein


----------



## spice.kabay (15. Juli 2012)

@simdiem: ich mag zwar sonst eher schlichte farben, aber dein rad zeugt von geschmack! gefällt mir super! gruß, mathias.


----------



## BallzOfSteel (15. Juli 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1104868


----------



## wolfi_b (16. Juli 2012)

Mein 2012er Nerve AM 9.0:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (16. Juli 2012)

BallzOfSteel schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1104868



Ich machs dir mal!


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

Schlägt die Kette so hoch weil du an der Sitzstrebe nen Gummi hast?


----------



## Stefan_78 (16. Juli 2012)

ich denke er hat dort den schlauch weil sein Fuß dagegen kommen könnte...so wie bei mir und meinem FRX auch.


----------



## DaBua (16. Juli 2012)

Das Foto entstand beim Eisessen. Nach dem Ausritt letzter Woche auf den Münchner Isartrails Richtung Wolfratshausen und zurück.


----------



## Erdbomber (16. Juli 2012)

http://blog.canyon.com/?cat=17


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schlägt die Kette so hoch weil du an der Sitzstrebe nen Gummi hast?


 
Ja die Kette schlägt so hoch, ist bei meinem FRX auch so.


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

Hmm..ok...dann muß doch ne SAINT irgendwann her.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juli 2012)

Meinst du ne Saint Kurbel?


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich das Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig mit der Idee dass die Kette nicht mehr so extrem springt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte an meinem auch ein kurzes Saint Schaltwerk, die Kette ist trotzdem dagegen geschlagen. Nur abkleben hat Abhilfe geschaffen.


----------



## potzblitzer (16. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Eigentlich das Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig mit der Idee dass die Kette nicht mehr so extrem springt!



Hast du dein radl denn überhaupt schon?


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2012)

ich hab das kurze X0 schaltwerk, die kette schlägt trotzdem...


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Hast du dein radl denn überhaupt schon?








Große Güte, aber du hast Recht!.... ich bin schon völlig gaga! lol


----------



## mlb (16. Juli 2012)

Letzte woche in Chatel......


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

Der Gummiring vorne an der Boxxer ist aber auch am Limit oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Der Gummiring vorne an der Boxxer ist aber auch am Limit oder?


 
Geht doch noch, die Gabel ist auf Anschlag


----------



## Erdbomber (16. Juli 2012)

Weiss zufällig jemand welche Felgen das auf dem Bild, das ich oben gepostet habe, sind?


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ne Spank Oozy EVO


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Allmountain-Enduro-Felgen-26-Zoll::27514.html


----------



## Erdbomber (16. Juli 2012)

Danke


----------



## un1e4shed (16. Juli 2012)

edit


----------



## rebirth (16. Juli 2012)

wieso sehe ich nicht mehr das jemand seinen beitrag editiert hat?


----------



## seidelix (16. Juli 2012)

hier paar Bilder von letztem Samstag in Osternohe


----------



## der_erce (16. Juli 2012)

Nice...vielleicht fährt man sich ja bald mal übern weg!


----------



## Mithras (16. Juli 2012)

sehr schön  .. ich hoffe das ichs dieses WE auch mal wieder nach Onohe schaffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (17. Juli 2012)

> *AW: Die große Canyon-Galerie - Teil 2*
> hier paar Bilder von letztem Samstag in Osternohe



ja schee...

du kommst aus roth und fährst kein radel vom hero?


----------



## der_erce (17. Juli 2012)

Die Preise werden der Grund sein. Wie bei vielen die bei Canyon landen.


----------



## motoerhead (17. Juli 2012)

stimmt  ist ja bei mir auch so...
und das man das schrauben lernt


----------



## seidelix (17. Juli 2012)

ja richtig 
1. der preis 
2. gefallen mir die specialized rahmen nicht


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juli 2012)

seidelix schrieb:


> ja richtig
> 1. der preis
> 2. gefallen mir die specialized rahmen nicht


 
gibt auch noch andere Hersteller neben Specialized


----------



## Dusius (17. Juli 2012)

Also mein Canyon finde ich schon sehr geil und der Preis war natürlich unschlagbar aber rein oprisch is das Demo 8 einfach unschlagbar geil


----------



## Monne89 (17. Juli 2012)




----------



## motoerhead (17. Juli 2012)

er hat ja nicht nur spezi... aber für mich war auch der preis ausschlaggeben.
Es sollte keine kritik sein, mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass du aus roth kommst und habe es deswegen geschrieben...


----------



## seidelix (17. Juli 2012)

Hab's auch nicht als Kritik aufgenommen 
Das entscheidende für mich war eben Preis/Leistung da kommt an einen Versender so schnell nichts heran und da ich keine zwei linken Hände habe ist es für mich auch kein Problem selbst Hand anzulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (17. Juli 2012)

Nach der Gipsabnahme und Krankengymnastik die erste Runde gedreht


----------



## fatal_error (17. Juli 2012)

Was steht ihm Keller ist schmutzig, dreckig und versaut  ?





Da war es noch sauber


----------



## simdiem (17. Juli 2012)

Deine Unterwäsche?  


@monne 

Sehr geiles Photo. Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Monne89 (17. Juli 2012)

Danke


----------



## jimmykane (18. Juli 2012)

Mein heute (bzw. gestern) eingetroffenes, seltenes Nerve MR nach seiner Jungfernfahrt. Mein erstes Fully . Sorry für das Zimmerfoto. Immerhin steht's auf meinem Ikea-Kunstrasen ;-).

Einige Aufkleber kommen noch weg. Das Rot an der MT8 gefällt mir eigentlich gar nicht. Ich denke echt darüber nach, eine Formula R1 dran zu bauen. Der Hebel der MT8 ist auch zu ausladend an der Befestigung, so dass ich die Schalthebel ziemlich schrägstellen musste...


----------



## simdiem (18. Juli 2012)

@Monne

Das hätteste auch ruhig größer reinstellen können. Is ne Galerie und kein Facebook hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (18. Juli 2012)

Ist das Dreck oder Hundeschiss


----------



## Thorsten81 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber jedesmal wenn ich ne DT Swiss Gabel 
sehe denke ich da war nen Mechaniker besoffen und hat die falsch rum 
montiert


----------



## Mithras (18. Juli 2012)

Habe mal so ne Gabel fahren dürfen mit 150m FW ... hat mir gut getaugt. Meine alte Manitou hat den steg auch hinten ...


----------



## sundawn77 (18. Juli 2012)

Warum gibts hier eigentlich keine Fotos vom weißen Alpinist 2012? 
Das Rad ist fast ausverkauft und ich habe bis jetzt höchstens ein Foto gesehen...was ist da los??


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Immerhin steht's auf meinem Ikea-Kunstrasen ;-).


----------



## Totoxl (18. Juli 2012)

Die Sonne scheint mir nicht aus dem Hintern, sondern jetzt vom Lenker


----------



## seidelix (18. Juli 2012)

Das Grün kommt richtig geil


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

So...ausgepackt und aufgebaut. Ach ein geiles Teil...freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt !


----------



## Mithras (18. Juli 2012)

Jo ...  die restlichen blauen Eloxteile noch das Eloxal entfernen und giftgrüne Speichennippel wären noch echt fesch *gg*


----------



## Mithras (18. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> So...ausgepackt und aufgebaut. Ach ein geiles Teil...freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt !



a Traum  Raw is halt mal richtig geil... .. wann sieht man dich damit in Onohe?  .. Wenn de nen Typen auf nem 2011er Trialflow neidisch auf dein FRX schielen siehst .. dann bin ich das *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

Dank dir Mithras.Das Raw find ich einfach sexy... ich hoff ich bekomm von meiner Regierung den entsprechenden Zeitraum mal zugesprochen nach ONohe zu fahren...musste heut schon Kritik mir anhören,  wieviel km ich wohl mit der Kiste schrubben werde   Quatsch mich ruhig an  ... ich beiß nur selten!


----------



## Mithras (18. Juli 2012)

Die Diskussion kenne ich *g* .. die Frau will einfach nicht verstehen, dass es auch nicht nur Fahrrad fahren ist, sondern das Reinigen/Pflegen etc.. auch Zeit kostet


----------



## Trailworxx (18. Juli 2012)

Mein Nerve XC nach einer kleinen Schlammschlacht;-)


----------



## der_erce (18. Juli 2012)

Dirty


----------



## jimmykane (18. Juli 2012)

Mit etwas HDR ;-).


----------



## Trailworxx (19. Juli 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Mit etwas HDR ;-).



Aber nur ganz dezent


----------



## DerWahnsinn (19. Juli 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint mir nicht aus dem Hintern, sondern jetzt vom Lenker
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1168708



Sehr sehr geiles Rad, zwei Farben sind einfach ausreichend


----------



## MightyMike (19. Juli 2012)




----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

@Totoxl das grün kommt mal echt gut! Wasn das fürn Lenker?

Papa is heut mal testweise mit der guten ins Office eingetrudelt. Mal ne saubere Umstellung im vergleich zu meinem Enduro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (19. Juli 2012)

@der_ecre

geile space-invader-tapete


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

Sind aufkleber, oder?


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

Hehe..danke ja, sind Sticker.


----------



## Totoxl (19. Juli 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> @Totoxl das grün kommt mal echt gut! Wasn das fürn Lenker?


Ein Race Face Atlas Fr, selbst gelackiert, genauso wie die Pedalen.


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2012)

Die sitzstreben in der farbe kommt bestimmt auch gut


----------



## der_erce (19. Juli 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ein Race Face Atlas Fr, selbst gelackiert, genauso wie die Pedalen.



Ahh..einfach drüber gesprüht oder ordentlich mit sandstrahlen/abschleifen usw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (19. Juli 2012)

Mit Schleifpapier aufgeraut und mit Nagellackentferner gereinigt. Das ist ein Neonlack zum markieren, der deckt aber sehr schlecht. Eigentlich sollte es mehr eine Probe sein, evtl. hohle ich mir das ganze noch mal von Nukeproof in Gelb, oder man sollte anderen/besseren Lack nehmen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Das ist ein Neonlack zum markieren, der deckt aber sehr schlecht. Eigentlich sollte es mehr eine Probe sein, evtl. hohle ich mir das ganze noch mal von Nukeproof in Gelb, oder man sollte anderen/besseren Lack nehmen.


Das liegt daran, dass du bei so einem Lack weiß grundieren solltest  Anders deckt der erst nach mehreren Schichten. Wird auch ohne Klarlack nicht lange halten...


Die zahlreichen Speedzones erfreuen mein Auge


----------



## benni260 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich geselle mich dann auch mal dazu ...


----------



## spice.kabay (21. Juli 2012)

war mal wieder draußen, ist aber immer noch nass da 






gruß, MATHIAS


----------



## quax01 (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Matthias,

wie wär es mit ein wenig Gewichtstuning? Das Heck ist noch etwas zu schwer. 

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Dusius (21. Juli 2012)

Alter.. immer diese gewichtstuning Vögel. Als ob man das merken würde wenn das jetzt ein Killo leichter ist. Da kann ich nur lachen


----------



## BENDERR (21. Juli 2012)

er meinte den kettenschutzring (mit sarkasmus..) und JA! ein kilo merkt man deutlich.


----------



## Dusius (21. Juli 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> und JA! ein kilo merkt man deutlich.



halte ich für blödsinn


----------



## simdiem (22. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> halte ich für blödsinn



Halte ich für Blödsinn


----------



## dia-mandt (22. Juli 2012)

Also ein kilo weniger am rad merkt man definitiv.
Wenn es an den laufrädern gespart wird erst recht.
Es sei denn, das rad wiegt über 20 kg.
Aber ich denke das trifft auf keins der hier geposteten bikes zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2012)

Come on guys... Gewichts-Diskussion in der Galerie, nicht euer Ernst, oder?


----------



## quax01 (22. Juli 2012)

Sorry, meinte wirklich nur das Plastikdingens 

Und jetzt bitte die nächsten Bilder


----------



## sirios (22. Juli 2012)

und hier dann das nächste Bild !

Morgen gehts endlich in den Urlaub. Die letzte Woche hier hatte es aber auch in sich. Ich brauch nun etwas entspannung. Fehlt nur noch Strive Nummer 2 auf dem Dach


----------



## cinergy (22. Juli 2012)

Hat Style . Was ist das für eine Halterung?


----------



## sirios (22. Juli 2012)

Menabo BikePro auf nem Atera Grundträger. Da kannste alles dran festmachen, egal ob Schnellspamner, 15 oder 20 mm Achse


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Morgen gehts endlich in den Urlaub.


Ich kanns nicht mehr hören (lesen)  (jaja, ich gönn's dir ja )


Damit ich nicht nur rumgestänkert habe mal ein "Nostalgie-Foto" - von der ersten Abfahrt mit meinem Torque, im Erstaufbau mit Evolver + 160er Lyrik


----------



## spice.kabay (22. Juli 2012)

quax01 schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> wie wär es mit ein wenig Gewichtstuning? Das Heck ist noch etwas zu schwer.
> 
> ...




hi kai,

ja, das plastikdings muss noch runter, absolut richtig erkannt! brauche aber vorher das werkzeug dafür. bei meinem letzten bike hab ich die kneifzange genommen und mich übel geschnitten...

gruß, MATHIAS.


----------



## jimmykane (22. Juli 2012)

Ich wurde zwar dafür schon ausgelacht hier im Forum, aber mit meinem Lötkolben ging das super ;-). Sonst kommt man ohne Kassettenwerkzeug ja nicht wirklich dran.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Juli 2012)

spice.kabay schrieb:


> hi kai,
> 
> ja, das plastikdings muss noch runter, absolut richtig erkannt! brauche aber vorher das werkzeug dafür. bei meinem letzten bike hab ich die kneifzange genommen und mich übel geschnitten...
> 
> gruß, MATHIAS.



Das geht auch innerhalb von 2 Minuten mit nem Feuerzeug 

p.s. Rad vorher raus machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_b (22. Juli 2012)

Spitzzange und Stück für Stück kleine Teile rausbrechen. Geht am besten...


----------



## Kloses (22. Juli 2012)

ich hab in errinerung, das man die kassette ausbauen kann  ne, geht net  wie sich die zeiten ändern


----------



## BENDERR (22. Juli 2012)

kann man schon.. mit dem entsprechenden werkzeug.. hat aber nicht jeder


----------



## rebirth (22. Juli 2012)

Canyon fahren und kein werkzeug daheim?! Tztz


----------



## simdiem (22. Juli 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Canyon fahren und kein werkzeug daheim?! Tztz


----------



## monkey10 (23. Juli 2012)

Neu: Baron 2.5 BCC am Flow-LR bei 1.400hm-Tour getestet. 

Ergebnis: Sehr gute Performance auch nach Unwetter in den Bergen bei grenzwertiger Beschaffenheit des Wandersteigs. Jedoch wiegt das VR ganze 554g mehr als mein Crossmax SX mit Minion DHF 2.5 EXO (siehe http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50451).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimAnyd (23. Juli 2012)

Links meins, rechts das vom Kollegen.


----------



## nukular2008 (24. Juli 2012)

Na den Hügel kenn ich doch 

Eine Schande nur das manche Leute alles beschmieren müssen...


----------



## TimAnyd (24. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Na den Hügel kenn ich doch
> 
> Eine Schande nur das manche Leute alles beschmieren müssen...



Bist du öfters dort?
Gern auch per PN um hier nichts vollzuspammen.


----------



## nukular2008 (24. Juli 2012)

so, jetzt ists kein spam 

In letzter Zeit war ich nicht mehr so oft da (keine Zeit...), aber generell versuch ich möglichst oft da zu sein


----------



## steve_5 (24. Juli 2012)

Mein altes Grand Canyon (müsste 2003 sein) neu aufgebaut:


----------



## wholeStepDown (24. Juli 2012)

irgendwie wirkt das schon bißchen wie aus den 80ern


----------



## cougar1982 (25. Juli 2012)

fahrrad und kleidung muß farblich einfach aufeinander abgestimmt sein.





leider sieht man auf dem bild die farbigen schriftzüge und den strich am rahmen nicht richtig. daher hier nochmal größer.


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Juli 2012)

Gibts beim Arbeitgeber Obi keine Arbeitsanweisung die Haare kürzer als die Krawatte zu tragen...

Und was hast du denn da für ein Plastikgedöns am Oberrohr.

beste Grüße


----------



## psx0407 (25. Juli 2012)

hose nie ohne gürtel !!!


----------



## cougar1982 (25. Juli 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Und was hast du denn da für ein Plastikgedöns am Oberrohr.



da war ne zeitlang eine variostütze im rad und das war der halter vom zug. kommt noch weg das rad ist noch nicht fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (25. Juli 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> fahrrad und kleidung muß farblich einfach aufeinander abgestimmt sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den im Unterrohr verschwindenden Zügen, sieht das immer wie ne Infusion aus die im Unterarm hängt!


----------



## DerWahnsinn (25. Juli 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> fahrrad und kleidung muß farblich einfach aufeinander abgestimmt sein.
> 
> 
> leider sieht man auf dem bild die farbigen schriftzüge und den strich am rahmen nicht richtig. daher hier nochmal größer.



Egal was man so sagt ich finde dein schickes Hartail vorallem mit den "liebevollen" details Schick !  Ganz clean also ohne Schriftzuüge würde es mir NOCH besser gefallen.


----------



## jaxxxon (25. Juli 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> hose nie ohne gürtel !!!



Wie wahr, wie wahr!


----------



## canny_8.0 (25. Juli 2012)

Stört euch auch das "geschlackere" des Vorderrades auf dem Radträger bei 220 km/h?  Habt ihr auch Langeweile?  Findet ihr Gurte blöd? Dann baut euch auch sowas:


----------



## paddl (25. Juli 2012)




----------



## Dusius (25. Juli 2012)

@*cougar1982

was hast du da für ne endgeile halterung für den Radcomputer? 
*


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juli 2012)

tape und n kabelbinder, dat hält bei jedem wetter


----------



## XRMX (25. Juli 2012)

Mein Nerve ES mit ein paar Aktualisierungen 
(Kettenführung, Lenker, Kurbel)
Vielleicht schaffe ich es in den kommenden Wochen auch mal ein paar Schnappschüsse in artgerechten Gefilden zu machen.


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Juli 2012)

Yeah, Altmetall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (25. Juli 2012)

XRMX schrieb:


> Mein Nerve ES mit ein paar Aktualisierungen
> (Kettenführung, Lenker, Kurbel)
> Vielleicht schaffe ich es in den kommenden Wochen auch mal ein paar Schnappschüsse in artgerechten Gefilden zu machen.



Die Farbe gefällt!!!

Original??

Beste Grüße


----------



## sirios (26. Juli 2012)

Servus!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Westgipfel in Saalbach:













Herrlich wars


----------



## canny_8.0 (26. Juli 2012)

@sirios

ich weiß grad nicht was besser ist. das strive oder die berge


----------



## cougar1982 (26. Juli 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> @*cougar1982
> 
> was hast du da für ne endgeile halterung für den Radcomputer?
> *


die halterung hatte bei einem sturz gelitten und wurde mal schnell mit klebeband fixiert, aber da das nix brachte kam jetzt noch der kabelbinder dazu. eine neue halterung wird bei der nächsten bestellung mitgekauft, aber jetzt extra bestellen lohnt sich nicht ist ja das porto teurer wie der rest.

an dem rad muß ja ohne hin noch einiges gemacht werden, aber erstmal fährt es.


----------



## XRMX (26. Juli 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Die Farbe gefällt!!!
> 
> Original??
> 
> Beste Grüße



Die Farbe ist original bzw. kam der Rahmen so zu mir ;-)

Müsste "sandblasted anodized grey" sein.

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## MeMa (26. Juli 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Herrlich wars




Tja, wäre ich doch mal mitgefahren 
Bin auf den Rest gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcblubb (26. Juli 2012)

paddl schrieb:


>




Das ist doch bei mir um die Ecke oder irre ich da? Weinbiet/Haardt/Sonnenweg?


----------



## Kiesgrube (26. Juli 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei mir um die Ecke oder irre ich da? Weinbiet/Haardt/Sonnenweg?



So eine Gegend will ich auch um die Ecke haben


----------



## Marcusdraeger (26. Juli 2012)

TimAnyd schrieb:


> Links meins, rechts das vom Kollegen.


Löwe und Gazelle


----------



## TimAnyd (26. Juli 2012)

Marcusdraeger schrieb:


> Löwe und Gazelle


----------



## nukular2008 (26. Juli 2012)

Wer im Wartezimmer mitliest dem dürften die Bilder bekannt vorkommen, hab sie nämlich gestern ausversehen da gepostet 

anyway, jetzt nochmal im richtigen Thread:

Von gestern:




Und noch eins vom Tagesende...man sieht zwar nicht viel "Canyon", aber  ich fands irgendwie passend (SUNRingle im Sonnenuntergang)


----------



## Monne89 (27. Juli 2012)




----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juli 2012)

kannste das zweite in 1920x1200 reinstellen?


----------



## vopsi (27. Juli 2012)

tzzz.....eine gelbe Ventilabdeckkappe an einer orangenen Drift-Felge. Die Style-Polizei verwarnd Sie hiermit zu einem 24-stündigen Trailverbot in Mitteleuropa!


----------



## nukular2008 (27. Juli 2012)

mach ich heute abend


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juli 2012)

gestern wieder ne kleine runde gmacht












und das panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (27. Juli 2012)

Herrlicher Ausblick.

Aber wozu die Stein-Türmchen?


----------



## psx0407 (27. Juli 2012)

die lagen da alle am boden, dann hat er irgendwann angefangen, auf jeder tour ein paar steinchen auf einen haufen zu legen. naja, das kommt dann in ein paar jahren dabei raus...
psx0407


----------



## Dusius (27. Juli 2012)

Sehr geil die Gegend in der du da unterwegs bist! 

Hmm ich dachte die Dinger hat er extra für das Bild gemacht


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juli 2012)

Der "Hügel" (2002m) nennt sich Stoanorne Mandlor (stein männer), k.a. wer damit angefangen hat, aber die Mändlein gibs schon lange, ich hab mein ersten vor 10 Jahren aufgestellt und danach noch 2-3


----------



## nukular2008 (27. Juli 2012)

~Doppelpost~


----------



## nukular2008 (27. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> kannste das zweite in 1920x1200 reinstellen?



musste etwas tricksen um es auf 16:10 zu bekommen, hoffe es fällt nicht auf
Version 1
Version 2




vopsi schrieb:


> tzzz.....eine gelbe Ventilabdeckkappe an einer orangenen Drift-Felge. Die Style-Polizei verwarnd Sie hiermit zu einem 24-stündigen Trailverbot in Mitteleuropa!


Beim nächsten Einkauf besorg ich mir eine in schwarz oder orange (wenn ich eine finde) 



Dusius schrieb:


> Sehr geil die Gegend in der du da unterwegs bist!
> 
> Hmm ich dachte die Dinger hat er extra für das Bild gemacht



Da wär er aber lang beschäftigt gewesen  

Ich werd auch immer ganz neidisch bei den Bildern in den Bergen, richtig schöne Gegend


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juli 2012)

Danke, werd mich gleich mal ans bild machen, n bissl tunen


----------



## nukular2008 (27. Juli 2012)

Was genau haste denn vor?


----------



## Xah88 (27. Juli 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juli 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Was genau haste denn vor?



hab nur n bissl mit PS rumgespielt, ich hoff es is ok, dass ich es verändert poste, ansonsten lösch ichs gleich


----------



## Schotterp1ste (27. Juli 2012)

bissel artgerechte Haltung, da sah das Am noch sauber aus


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Juli 2012)

für mein AM gibs erst mal wieder n upgrade


----------



## specialized236 (27. Juli 2012)

hallo
suche ne manitou gabel mit 145-160mm


----------



## rebirth (27. Juli 2012)

specialized236 schrieb:


> hallo
> suche ne manitou gabel mit 145-160mm



hi, falscher thread..


----------



## Drahtesel_ (28. Juli 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> für mein AM gibs erst mal wieder n upgrade



gute Wahl, hast die mit 125mm Hub genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (28. Juli 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> gute Wahl, hast die mit 125mm Hub genommen?



Ja, ist die 125er, mehr dürfte aber nicht sein, denn es geht so schon knapp


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Juli 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


>



Geiler Helm! 
Bist du damit zufrieden? Hab ihn mir auch bestellt da meiner nen Riss hat


----------



## paddl (28. Juli 2012)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei mir um die Ecke oder irre ich da? Weinbiet/Haardt/Sonnenweg?




ist am Fuße des Schwarzwald/ Murgtal. Bild ist auf dem Bernstein gemacht


----------



## Xah88 (29. Juli 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Geiler Helm!
> Bist du damit zufrieden? Hab ihn mir auch bestellt da meiner nen Riss hat



Jap, bin zufrieden,.... lediglich der Lack platzt schnell ab (wenn er beim Uphill am Lenker hängt und gg die Gabelstößt)


----------



## benni260 (31. Juli 2012)

Das musste ich gestern bei einer Tour durchn Stadtwald feststellen. Ist wohl schon der Dritte Baum der mehr oder weniger im Weg liegt. Von der ehemaligen Bank hatte man immer nen schönen Blick nach Koblenz.

Wie kann ich eigentlich ein Bild direkt einfügen und nicht als Anhang??


----------



## Sera (31. Juli 2012)

In deinem Fotoalbum hochladen und dann Einbetten mit BB-Code oder HTML


----------



## der_erce (31. Juli 2012)

Nimm den BB-Code in mittlerer oder hoher Auflösung.


----------



## Mithras (31. Juli 2012)

Ohh, dass geht auch ?! .. ich mach das imme roldschool mit


----------



## pirata (31. Juli 2012)

sooo, nach meine nerve habe ich jetzt ein torque alpinist. gerade erst aufgebaut 

bin echt froh L genommen zu haben denn es ist trotzdem noch schön kompakt, bei M wäre es zu klein gewesen. (190, 90 sl)


----------



## rossecat (31. Juli 2012)

Hier nun mal endlich meins. Ganz serienmässig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (1. August 2012)

ist zwar schon ein paar seiten her aber ich muss es trotzdem nochmal sagen, dass nerve am ist einfach zu geil.
wenn ich die kohle übrig hätte um mir ein drittes mtb zu kaufen stünde die entscheidung fest.


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

Leider hat das Nerve ein labiles Schaltauge .. das von meinem Kumpel hat sich gestern auf der Hausrunde nachdem er sich 1x verbremst hatte und das Bike auf Sandboden abgelegt hat direkt mal verabschiedet.. gut, dass wir fast am Ziel waren..


----------



## ChrizZZz (1. August 2012)

Ist leider so, die Pilo von Schaltauge.de halten mehr aus


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2012)

Ich könnt mich ja täuschen.. Aber ist ein schaltauge nicht ne sollbruchstelle?
Was bringt ein stabileres? Bei mir war die schraube die das schaltauge hält verbogen.. 
Auch blöd irgendwie, habs erst garnicht gemerckt und mich gewundert warum die schaltung spinnt


----------



## ChrizZZz (1. August 2012)

Da hast du auch recht. Das Thema gabs woanders auch schon.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Ich könnt mich ja täuschen.. Aber ist ein schaltauge nicht ne sollbruchstelle?
> Was bringt ein stabileres? Bei mir war die schraube die das schaltauge hält verbogen..


Man muss da zwischen Standard-135mm-Ausfallende und X-12 unterscheiden. Bei ersterem ist das Schaltauge die Sollbruch/-biegestelle, bei X-12 die Schraube.


----------



## Fartzilla (1. August 2012)

So mal ein Bild nach der Tour heute..leider von bisschen weit weg fotographiert.


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

Dreck auf der Linse!


----------



## rebirth (1. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Man muss da zwischen Standard-135mm-Ausfallende und X-12 unterscheiden. Bei ersterem ist das Schaltauge die Sollbruch/-biegestelle, bei X-12 die Schraube.



Ahaaa! Wieder was gelernt! Danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (1. August 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1179708So hier mal mein geupdatetes Torque in moderner Enduro Bereifung  nächste Woche kommt noch ein Pic vom Torque wie es normal umadumsteht, musste jetzt nur Abspecken, da ich Touren fahren werde die Woche 

Folgende Sachen wurden zum Orginal geändert:

Fox Talas RC2 rausgeschmissen und gegen Float RC2 Mod. 2012 getauscht! VIEL BESSER, kein Mensch braucht Talas, meine Meinung... (Benutze nen Spanngurt). Hätte lieber eine Marzocchi 55 RC3 EVO Titanium gehabt, aber bei dem Preis von der Float musste ich einfach zu schlagen 

Avid Elixir CR Bremsen rausgeschmissen und gegen XT Bremsen getauscht. Sind viel besser zu dosieren, die Avid waren eigentlich auch nicht schlecht...

Coole blaue Ventilkappen

+ Blaue Schrauben bei der Scheibenbremse hinten

Lenker gegen einen Race Face Atlas Lenker getauscht mit 785mm breite. 

Für die Zukunft, der Müll von DHX Air muss raus... sackt einfach permanent im mittleren Federweg durch, keine Ahnung warum Canyon so etwas verbaut.... Werde evtl. nächste Season dann gegen einen Vivid Air oder einen Bos Stoy tauschen.


----------



## nukular2008 (1. August 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1179708So


Schick 
Auch wenn Conti Reifen farblich besser gepasst hätten


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

Soo, aus nem zu flickenden Reifen sind mal eben gecleante Felgen geworden 
Heißluftföhn und ein Schlückchen Aceton und ratz fatz waren die Decals ab.

Vorher:








Jetzt:


----------



## Fartzilla (1. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Dreck auf der Linse!



Aber nur ein bisschen


----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1179708So hier mal mein geupdatetes Torque in moderner Enduro Bereifung  nächste Woche kommt noch ein Pic vom Torque wie es normal umadumsteht, musste jetzt nur Abspecken, da ich Touren fahren werde die Woche
> 
> Folgende Sachen wurden zum Orginal geändert:
> 
> ...




Ich bin mal so frei 





@Mithras... Sieht besser aus. Obwohl ich eigenltich sowas eher nicht mag. Was hastn da fürn LRS hinten stehen? Dein alter?


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> @Mithras... Sieht besser aus. Obwohl ich eigenltich sowas eher nicht mag. Was hastn da fürn LRS hinten stehen? Dein alter?



Der "Crossride" Schriftzug auf dem LRS war in so floralem Geschnörksel...

Der im Hintergrund ist der originale LRS, auf den hab ich garstige 2,5" Muddy Marys aufgezogen, der kommt im Bikepark rein.
Der Schwarze ist mein leichterer und weniger stabiler Touren-LRS mit 2,4" Fat Alberts 


@ DiscoDuDe.. ist bei deiner Gabel auch auf der Höhe des Gummirings Schluss mit Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (1. August 2012)

Ich hab auch noch den originalen DTSwiss LRS von meinem Enduro, aber irgenwie will ich den nicht noch zusätzlich bestücken. Die Subrosa muss für alles herhalten...wobei alles eigentlich Bikeparks ausschließt, dafür hab ich ja jetzt den richtigen Bock  . Samstag steht übrigens noch fest, sofern Wetter passt. Zeit muss ich noch regeln.


----------



## Mithras (1. August 2012)

Ich hab heut zumindest schon den Rasen gemäht ^^.. frühs direkt ab 10:00Uhr passt bei mir denk ich am Besten.. so bis 13:00 Uhr.. da sollte auch das Wetter halten. hoffentlich schifft es nicht in Strömen am Do oder FR ..


----------



## seidelix (2. August 2012)

Na toll und ich hab keine Zeit das Wochenende fürn bikepark :-/


----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2012)

So, nach etlichen Wochen warten und qualvoller Gedulsproben hab ich gestern endlich mein Strive bekommen. Habs gestern Abend aufgebaut und konnte leider erst kurz mal auf der Straße Probe rollen..erster Eindruck soweit: was für ein geiles Bike, Größe passt auch, ich werds wohl behalten 

Die ollen FA hab ich schon runter gehaun und stattdessen vorne nen Highroller und hinten Ardent aufgezogen. Reverb muss noch gekürzt werden, vernünftiger Sattel drauf und ich glaub nen breiterer Lenker muss auch noch ran


----------



## Boardi05 (2. August 2012)

schaut echt super aus, will haben


----------



## wholeStepDown (2. August 2012)

mir gefällt das glacier strive nach wie vor besser als das ano black- aber ich würde ersteres nicht gerne durch sand und schotter ziehen wollen 
Was hast du mit den FAs gemacht?


----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> mir gefällt das glacier strive nach wie vor besser als das ano black- aber ich würde ersteres nicht gerne durch sand und schotter ziehen wollen
> Was hast du mit den FAs gemacht?



Die Gedanken hatte ich auch, aber mei, es ist halt ein Gebrauchtgegenstand, es darf gebraucht aussehen 
Die FAs liegen jetzt dumm rum, bei Interesse PM an mich


----------



## psx0407 (2. August 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> So, nach etlichen Wochen warten und qualvoller Gedulsproben hab ich gestern endlich mein Strive bekommen.


ui, das sieht echt stark aus !
gratulation !!!   

psx0407


----------



## spice.kabay (2. August 2012)

@potzblitzer: wirklich tres chic dein strive! viel spaß damit! kleiner tipp wegen der kratzer: weniger putzen, dann verdeckts der dreck


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. August 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Was hast du mit den FAs gemacht?


 
Schwalbe Fat Albert Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. August 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> So, nach etlichen Wochen warten und qualvoller Gedulsproben hab ich gestern endlich mein Strive bekommen. Habs gestern Abend aufgebaut und konnte leider erst kurz mal auf der Straße Probe rollen..erster Eindruck soweit: was für ein geiles Bike, Größe passt auch, ich werds wohl behalten
> 
> Die ollen FA hab ich schon runter gehaun und stattdessen vorne nen Highroller und hinten Ardent aufgezogen. Reverb muss noch gekürzt werden, vernünftiger Sattel drauf und ich glaub nen breiterer Lenker muss auch noch ran



Na endlich  Mir gefällts sehr gut. Besser als schwarz. Liegt aber daran, dass ich selbst nen schwarzes hab und ich mich irgendwie auch an den Black/Stealth bikes satt gesehen hab. Farbe in gewissem Maß schadet nie. 
710mm ist dir zu klein? Denk dran, dass noch breiter die Tourentauglichkeit schon etwas beeinträchtigt, da deine Gelenke etwas verdreht werden. Ich hab im Moment 660mm auf meinem Enduro und will etwas länger gehen. Maximal vielleicht 720 oder 740.


----------



## axisofjustice (2. August 2012)

dahoam  (na, wo ist das?)


----------



## DerMuckel (2. August 2012)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> dahoam  (na, wo ist das?)


Tja, das ganz hinten könnten die Vogesen sein und davor der Schönberg. Ist das auf dem Kybfelsen? 
Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## rossecat (2. August 2012)

Nach der Erde mit dem Schiefergestein kann das nur der Schwarzwald sein


----------



## der_erce (2. August 2012)

Freiburg, respektive Schwarzwald. Und zwar aufgrund der Aussage "Dahoam" und deinen Bildern in deinem Album und der Kandelhöhenwegtour  Freiburg weils noch ne Tour Sternwald gibt!


----------



## Freakrr (2. August 2012)

@ potzblitzer

Fehlt bei Deinem Strive die Kettenführung???


----------



## sundawn77 (2. August 2012)

@ potzblitzer

gefällt mir richtig richtig gut Dein Strive.

Ich persönlich würde nur die Felgen-Decals entfernen, dann wärs noch besser ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (2. August 2012)

Eher n blauen benzinstift nehmen und die gelbe Maxis schrift übermalen


----------



## benni260 (2. August 2012)

HOT!!! Das weiße Strive sieht echt geil aus. Schade das Canyon für seine Modelle nicht etwas mehr Farbauswahl anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axisofjustice (2. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Freiburg, respektive Schwarzwald. Und zwar aufgrund der Aussage "Dahoam" und deinen Bildern in deinem Album und der Kandelhöhenwegtour  Freiburg weils noch ne Tour Sternwald gibt!


Si  Kybfelsen.


----------



## Mopet (2. August 2012)

Rockzone im Steinbruch


----------



## potzblitzer (2. August 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> @ potzblitzer
> 
> Fehlt bei Deinem Strive die Kettenführung???



Hatte ich mal abmontiert. Weiß noch nicht ob ich die von Canyon will oder die von Bionicon. Is halt n gutes Stück leichter 

@sundawn: ich steh ja erst am Anfang, da kann noch viel passieren wenn mir langweilig wird


----------



## rebirth (2. August 2012)

verkaufst du die canyon? *g


----------



## Mithras (2. August 2012)

Ich verkaufe die Bionicon *gg*


----------



## sirios (2. August 2012)

Glacier sieht zwar gut aus ist aber eher ein Fall für die Vitrine. Nach ein paar härteren Einsätzen sieht das direkt aus wie Sau und man sieht überall die Einschläge vom Geröll. Auch das Grau am Oberrohr ist sau empfindlich.

Dennoch: Viel Spaß mit der Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfire9 (3. August 2012)

@ potzblitzer
was ist das für eine rahmengröße; S?


----------



## rebirth (3. August 2012)

offtopic: gibts bei Canyon auf der HP den (Sram) Umwerfer adapter und die Kefü fürs Strive? Ich finds nicht


----------



## potzblitzer (3. August 2012)

Nightfire9 schrieb:


> @ potzblitzer
> was ist das für eine rahmengröße; S?



Jo.

@sirios: ich komm von einem black ano nerve. und hab lange überlegt ob ich mir das weiß "antun" will. mir ist absolut bewusst, dass es bald "gebraucht" aussehen wird. und weißt du was? jetzt wo ich es vor mir stehen hab und drauf sitze, sage ich JAA zu diesem lack


----------



## spice.kabay (3. August 2012)

ich hatte mal ein cannondale in klarlack-rot. ja, man hat ein paar macken mehr im lack nach jeder fahrt, aber hey! sind das nicht die beweise, wie hart man unterwegs war?  also, was solls!


----------



## der_erce (3. August 2012)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Si  Kybfelsen.



Yay....Ich wusste ich bin gut im Ermitteln Watson!


----------



## johnny blaze (3. August 2012)

wobei DerMuckel bei Post #6930 schon goldrichtig lag


----------



## SirToby82 (3. August 2012)

@ rebirth: hoffe der link funktioniert
http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F01&item=27165
das müsste sie sein
Grüßle


----------



## rebirth (3. August 2012)

Hi, danke dir. Die hab ich auch gefunden, war nur verwirrt wegen der angabe für welches rad se passt... Manchma is man echt blöd  

Mag das teil jemand loswerden? Bzw. gibts bessere, stinger oder so?!

Den umwerferadapter gibt warscheinlich bloß am telefon, oder?


----------



## Mithras (3. August 2012)

Jo Umwerferadapter musst bestellen, gibt verschiedene, einen SRAM einen Shimano.. und je nachdem für 2x oder 3x .. wobei der 3x auch mit 2xkompatibel ist.. der Umwerfer steht dann halt nur höher


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. August 2012)

Mal mein Torque mit neuer Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (3. August 2012)

Nur mal so aus Neugier: ist das eigentlich egal wie rum man den Dämpfer einsetzt? Wirken die Kräfte nicht anders wenns umgedreht wäre?


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. August 2012)

In diesen Rahmen kannst du den Dämpfer nicht andersherum einbauen, dann stößt der Piggy oben an.


----------



## der_erce (3. August 2012)

Das seh ich selbst, es war eine rein theoretische Frage.


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. August 2012)

Deine Frage war aber so formuliert, dass man dachte du beziehst es direkt auf das Rad.


----------



## der_erce (3. August 2012)

Ne. DU hast es so verstanden. Der Bezug ist natürlich nicht abzuweisen, da es direkt darunter geposted wurde, aber generell ist die Frage sehr neutral. Egal. Machts was aus oder nit?


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ich sehe keine Intension einen Dämpfer umzudrehen. Ich verbaue sie immer so wie es konzipiert ist.


----------



## spice.kabay (3. August 2012)

interessant zu sehen. ich wusste gar nicht, dass canyon den rahmen dafür konzipiert hat, den dämpfer so einzubauen.


----------



## simdiem (3. August 2012)

Nachdem mich die orangenen Teile (Wippe, und Lagerabdeckungen) einfach optisch nicht in mein Farbkonzept gepasst haben, konnte ich mich zum umlackieren durchringen.


Meine Damen und Herren, ich präsentiere stolz, mein Traumrad!!


----------



## MikeZ (3. August 2012)

Gefällt mir!

Obwohl ich weder Weiß noch Gold soooo toll finde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (3. August 2012)

Miiiir fehlt der goldene lenker zum glück *gg


----------



## Mithras (3. August 2012)

pornööööss  mir wärs n bissel zu golden ^^ aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Habe letztens mit dem Gedanken gespielt von allen blauen Eloxteilen an meiner Kiste das Eloxal zu entfernen, chromfarbenen Spank 777ran und für Parkbesuche statt dem blauen Sun Ringle LRS nen silbernen Crossmax z.B... aber da ist der Aufwand schon enorm..


----------



## rebirth (4. August 2012)

ich hätt nen chromfarbenen spank  allerdings (teils starke) gebrauchsspuren ^^


----------



## wasserstop (4. August 2012)

Goldene Bremsgriffe fehlen noch aber echt geile optik!


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. August 2012)

spice.kabay schrieb:


> interessant zu sehen. ich wusste gar nicht, dass canyon den rahmen dafür konzipiert hat, den dämpfer so einzubauen.


 
?


----------



## Mithras (4. August 2012)

zwei Beautys im Bikepark..,

hat echt Spass gemacht  .. oben der Panzer von "der_erce" in Raw, unten meine Spasskiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (4. August 2012)

So im direkten Vergleich ist schwarz-blau schon eine geile Farbkombination!
Sorry erce, heute habe ich leider kein Bild für dich... 

Tante Edit sagt: Ein blauer Canyon-Schriftzug wäre jetzt das i-Tüpfelchen...


----------



## potzblitzer (4. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> zwei Beautys im Bikepark..,
> 
> hat echt Spass gemacht  .. oben der Panzer von "der_erce" in Raw, unten meine Spasskiste



ich interpretiere das mal so: das trailflow kniet ehrfürchtig vor dem frx nieder


----------



## Mithras (4. August 2012)

das brauchte sich heut dennoch nicht verstecken *gg


----------



## der_erce (4. August 2012)

Haha ich weiß nicht wer vor wem gekniet hat  ! War jedenfalls klasse!  Super Guide gehabt heute! hat Spaß gemacht!


@mike das trailflow IST auch sexy!


----------



## Mithras (4. August 2012)

merci


----------



## der_erce (4. August 2012)

Aber ich muß ehrlich sagen, ich bin ganz schön gerädert nach dem ganzen Spass!  Nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## chris.b (5. August 2012)

So, mein Strive ES 7.0 is auch endlich angekommen! Die Pedalkäfige werden noch blau gemacht, dann muss ggf. noch ein passenderer Sattel drauf (passend für meinen Hintern und bestenfalls auch zum Radl) und dann is feddisch. Aber schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen durch den heimischen Chattengau. Mal sehen wie es sich in den Alpen schlägt.


----------



## der_erce (5. August 2012)

Sehr schön. Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit


----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> @ DiscoDuDe.. ist bei deiner Gabel auch auf der Höhe des Gummirings Schluss mit Federweg?



ne da geht noch was  fahre sie derzeit mit 55psi bei 82kg, also eher weich, aber halt mit 18 Klicks High Speed Compr. Passt für meinen Einsatzbereich.


----------



## Mithras (5. August 2012)

Mist... bei meiner Zippe ist da immer Ende. auch bei komplett offener Druckstufe..  .. lediglich wenn ich die Luft ablasse lässt se sich komplett versenken ..sie "klackt" auch gelegentlich bei schnellem Ausfedern mit viel Hub... da wird wohl mal ein Service fällig .. :/... ich denk da werd ich gleich mal die Staubabstreifer wechseln und welche von SKF einbauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> pornööööss  mir wärs n bissel zu golden ^^ aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Habe letztens mit dem Gedanken gespielt von allen blauen Eloxteilen an meiner Kiste das Eloxal zu entfernen, chromfarbenen Spank 777ran und für Parkbesuche statt dem blauen Sun Ringle LRS nen silbernen Crossmax z.B... aber da ist der Aufwand schon enorm..



@mikeZ , rebirth, Mithras
Freut mich, dass euch mein Radl gefällt  

@Mithras
Der Aufwand wäre es wert, wenn es dir dann besser gefällt  Ich welchem Bikepark ward ihr denn gestern unterwegs?


----------



## Mithras (5. August 2012)

waren im "vor der Haustüre" Park Osternohe *gg.. jaa blau/schwarz/grau is scho auch ok ^^


----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

Ah ok, weil ich habe gestern nämlich in Beerfelden auch ein FRX in Raw-Orange gesehen.


----------



## der_erce (5. August 2012)

NUR wenn es in Kombo mit nem blau/schwarzen Trailflow gewesen wäre, hättest du uns quasi in der Heimat besucht! 

Btw. Das Rockzone kommt schon geil mit dem Umbau. Hast du die Wippe jetzt auch selbst lackiert oder machen lassen?


----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> NUR wenn es in Kombo mit nem blau/schwarzen Trailflow gewesen wäre, hättest du uns quasi in der Heimat besucht!



Nein, war es leider nicht. Es war aber zusammen mit dem Vorgänger FRX in weiß-rot unterwegs.



> Btw. Das Rockzone kommt schon geil mit dem Umbau. Hast du die Wippe jetzt auch selbst lackiert oder machen lassen?



Ich glaube es spricht für mich, dass es alle für ein Rockzone halten  , wobei es ein umgebautes Playzone ist. Zugegeben, mit dem Playzone hat es nicht mehr so viel gemein, was durchaus auch beabsichtig ist ^^. 

Zu deiner Frage, ich habe es selber lackiert und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit. was dabei rausgekommen ist.

BTW: das Rockzone für 2299 Euro??? Und sofort lieferbar.... Alleine schon wegen der Gabel würde es sich lohnen eher das, als ein Playzone zu kaufen...


----------



## der_erce (5. August 2012)

Ach das ist nen Playzone...ne ich hab nur nicht gewusst dass es das auch in weiß gibt. Daher die Annahme es wäre ein Rockzone. Ja deine Lackierarbeit müsste man halt mal von nahem sehen und vor allem auf Dauer betrachtet die Haftung beurteilen. Ansonsten hast du nen schicken Umbau drauf. 
Die Subrosa hatte ich mir für mein Enduro auch überlegt gehabt, aber Gold war dann doch nicht so mein Ding, zumindest nicht so "in-Your-Face" und hab mich für Chocolate entschieden. Die ham auch bisl Gold, aber nicht so auffallend!


----------



## Mithras (5. August 2012)

Weil mir die gecleanten schwarzen Felgen ach so gut gefallen, wird euch ein neues Bild davon aufgenötigt


----------



## simdiem (5. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ach das ist nen Playzone...ne ich hab nur nicht gewusst dass es das auch in weiß gibt. Daher die Annahme es wäre ein Rockzone. Ja deine Lackierarbeit müsste man halt mal von nahem sehen und vor allem auf Dauer betrachtet die Haftung beurteilen. Ansonsten hast du nen schicken Umbau drauf.
> Die Subrosa hatte ich mir für mein Enduro auch überlegt gehabt, aber Gold war dann doch nicht so mein Ding, zumindest nicht so "in-Your-Face" und hab mich für Chocolate entschieden. Die ham auch bisl Gold, aber nicht so auffallend!



Dann mache ich mal bei Gelegenheit ein Bild von nahem. Lackierung funktioniert, eloxieren wäre sicherlich haltbarer. Eloxieren lassen werde ich die Wippe, sobald ein Lagertausch notwendig ist.

@Mithras

Die Felgen gefallen dir zu recht ;-)


----------



## MikeZ (5. August 2012)

@ Mithras

FETT!!!
Bin auch froh, meine Felgen gecleant zu haben. Bei DT Swiss ist ja vor lauter Aufkleber kaum noch Felge zu sehen...
Als nächstes nehme ich mir wohl mal den vorderen Fuchs vor.

Hast Du schon mal über blaue Pedale nachgedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (5. August 2012)

Hatte auch erst hin- und herüberlegt, aber die Drift Laufräder sehen ohne Decals auch sowas von besser aus. Bin richtig glücklich, es gemacht zu haben


----------



## der_erce (5. August 2012)

Ich lass meine Decals erst mal dran. Mithras: Geil wär wenn du jetzt ne Trimline in blau herumkleben würdest. Das wäre natürlich ein richtig klasser Akzent an den Felgen

@simediem Ja mach mal. würd mich mal interessieren wie das aussieht.


----------



## Mithras (5. August 2012)

hmmm .. dann schaut es ja aus wie ein  Cube


----------



## der_erce (5. August 2012)

Nenee..ich meinte an den Felgen.


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2012)

Trimline? Willst du ein Fixi basteln?  

Falls jemand seine Original KeFü loswerden will > PN bitte


----------



## der_erce (6. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Trimline? Willst du ein Fixi basteln?
> 
> Falls jemand seine Original KeFü loswerden will > PN bitte



*sigh* 

Mit Verlaub:

ich habe nur mal die vorderen Felgen modifiziert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (6. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> *sigh*
> 
> Mit Verlaub:
> 
> ich habe nur mal die vorderen Felgen modifiziert...


 
Lass weg...sonst fragt dich noch jemand..."Warum hast Du an deinem Canyon ein Cube-LRS?" 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MikeZ (6. August 2012)

Finde die obere Variante mit den verschieden langen Streifen gar nicht so schlecht. Evtl. mit 3 "Paketen" anstelle von 4, aber sonst gut.
Ist halt nur die Frage, wie gut/schlecht das nach den ersten paar Schlammpackungen aussieht....


----------



## der_erce (6. August 2012)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Lass weg...sonst fragt dich noch jemand..."Warum hast Du an deinem Canyon ein Cube-LRS?"
> 
> Beste Grüße



Sind die wohl so?


----------



## der_erce (6. August 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Finde die obere Variante mit den verschieden langen Streifen gar nicht so schlecht. Evtl. mit 3 "Paketen" anstelle von 4, aber sonst gut.
> Ist halt nur die Frage, wie gut/schlecht das nach den ersten paar Schlammpackungen aussieht....



Naja, Frage ist eher ob man es lackiert oder nur aufkleben würde. Das eine ist mehr Aufwand und dafür kein Problem mehr, beim anderen bräuchte man schon einen guten Aufkleber und ggf. auch ne entsprechende Behandlung der Oberfläche vielleicht. 

War ja auch nur ne Idee.


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. August 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sind die wohl so?


 
So oder so ähnlich...aber die lassen sich sogar Streifen auf die Reifenschultern vulkanisieren...diese Leute von Cube...die sind wirklich zu allem bereit!...außer Vorspiel...

Is' vielleicht Geschmacksache...aber mir gefällt bspw. der Syntace LRS gerade weil er so völlig clean ist...

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2190

oder es im übertragenen Sinne mit den Worten von Oscar Wilde auszudrücken:

"Zu stark geschminkt und zu wenig bekleidet ist bei Frauen immer ein Zeichen der Verzweiflung!" 

Beste Grüße


----------



## der_erce (6. August 2012)

Schlimmer als ein paar solcher Decals finde ich noch eher Reifen die Farbe innehaben. Und ich glaub da ist Cube auch ganz groß mit dabei.


----------



## MikeZ (6. August 2012)

Blödes Wetter heute, daher bin ich mal in den Keller und hab den Fuchs entblättert.
So stelle ich mir "Stealth" vor....
Morgen bringt der Postbote dann hoffentlich Sattel und Bremsscheiben.


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2012)

ohne fuchs schaut das teil aus wie ein paar zahnstocher... ^^


----------



## Mithras (6. August 2012)

Joah, das ist stealth"ig" ... nicht so wie mein "semi stealth"  
.. aber mehr strebe ich auch nicht an. Ich mag ne gewisse Anzahl von Farbtupfern, Schriftzügen usw.. aber dennoch ne gewisse "klare" Optik ..

Was mir zuviel ist, sind die kunterbunt zugepappten Bikes von Cube..

Dein Bike schaut super aus, wäre mir schon n bissel zu nackig, haste evtl schonmal über glänzend schwarze Decals nachgedacht? .. Fuchs wieder in glänzend schwarz druff und evtl. Canyon Schriftzug? ..


----------



## MikeZ (6. August 2012)

Die Cubes finde ich auch sch****e, obwohl ein ganz nettes dabei war, schwarz mit orangen Felgen und Klebern. Ist aber das einzige.

Mein Strive wird etwas farbenfroher, wenn ich es denn irgendwann mal aufgebaut habe. Bisher hab ich nur den Rahmen und den entlacke ich gerade mit der Zahnbürste und Beize...
Schwanke gerade zwischen RS2-Blau und Porsche Racing grün, alles ausser der Rahmen dann tief-schwarz.

Edit: Die Strives haben wenigstens genug eloxierte Teile, da lohnt sich ein Akzent. Beim Nerve sind es so wenig Teile, das wirkt schnell lächerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (6. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> haste evtl schonmal über glänzend schwarze Decals nachgedacht? .. Fuchs wieder in glänzend schwarz druff und evtl. Canyon Schriftzug? ..



Keine schlechte Idee!
Der Canyon-Schriftzug und auch der Streifen am Oberrohr sind glänzend bzw. seidenmatt. Sieht man nur aus bestimmten Blinkwinkeln...
Gibt´s glänzend schwarze Fox-Pepper einzeln?


----------



## rebirth (6. August 2012)

der user schneidwerk verkauft/macht die teile in allen farben.


----------



## gasok.ONE (6. August 2012)

Ausser du bist in eigener sache unterwegs...



























sind nur testdecals in gold....metallic/candy-rot wird wohl das rennen machen...


----------



## MikeZ (6. August 2012)

Schick!
Aber mir reicht die "tote Katze" am Oberrohr...


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

Deine Schwalbe und den Dämpfer mußt noch "stealthen"  Das mit dem Klarlack find ich ne geile idee. Oder hol dir transparenten Aufkleber und schneid die Konturen vom FoxLogo aus und benutz das als Decals. Ach da könnt man sich wirklich ausspinnen.


----------



## MikeZ (7. August 2012)

Ach ja, soweit war ich auch schon...
Die Schwalben fliegen aber demnächst raus, der NN ist schon fast tot.
Die >60km/h-Abfahrt durch die Weinberge (Beton-Platten) nach Hause mit viel befahrener Kreuzung am Ende haben den mittleren Stollen gut zugesetzt.
Und der Dämpfer fliegt diese Woche auch noch raus, wenn das neue Bike meiner Freundin geliefert wird. Das hat einen RP23 mit Kashima drin, ich hoffe, sie merkt´s nicht, wenn ich die Dämpfer tausche... 

Ansonsten versuche ich mich gerade an der Vektor-Grafik vom Fuchs, dann kann ich mir die Aufkleber selbst plotten, in schwarz-glänzend.


----------



## der_erce (7. August 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Und der Dämpfer fliegt diese Woche auch noch raus, wenn das neue Bike meiner Freundin geliefert wird. Das hat einen RP23 mit Kashima drin, ich hoffe, sie merkt´s nicht, wenn ich die Dämpfer tausche...



lol wie böse 



MikeZ schrieb:


> Ansonsten versuche ich mich gerade an der Vektor-Grafik vom Fuchs, dann kann ich mir die Aufkleber selbst plotten, in schwarz-glänzend.



Hier: 

Alles in EPS Format. Mußt dich registrieren. Kostet aber nix.


----------



## MikeZ (7. August 2012)




----------



## Mithras (7. August 2012)

gerade das wird se merken, weil der ist so schön goldfarben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (7. August 2012)

Ich begründe das dann einfach damit, daß der RP23 viel zu viele Einstellungen hat, mit denen sie eh nicht klar kommt...


----------



## Mithras (7. August 2012)

Ich seh schon, an Alles gedacht


----------



## Mopet (7. August 2012)

Bisher nur eine 300er Feder bekommen, ansonsten noch alles Standard






Als nächstes werden wohl Lenker/Vorbau getauscht gegen Easton und eine lila Feder für die Gabel


----------



## gasok.ONE (8. August 2012)

Mopet schrieb:


> Bisher nur eine 300er Feder bekommen, ansonsten noch alles Standard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

Hast ne Adresse wo es die Folie gibt?


----------



## gasok.ONE (8. August 2012)

sollte ich gemeint sein...

meine bestelle ich beim "farben-frikell"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (8. August 2012)

Bitte nicht auf die Reifen achten. 
Nur übergangsweise bis die Highroller 2 kommen.


----------



## Mithras (8. August 2012)

schick, mensch deine kiste schaut noch so "neu" aus  .. Hope II Pro LRS?


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. August 2012)

ja genau ist auch fürn park. 
die crossmax sind mir dafür zu schade


----------



## Mithras (8. August 2012)

schönes Ding!  sind das Dirtreifen ?

Ich seh schon, demnächst können wir in Onohe nen Train machen, der nur aus Torque FR und FRX besteht ^^


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

hihi...das wär sicher lustig. Wer trillert und wer macht Dampf?


----------



## seidelix (8. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> schönes Ding!  sind das Dirtreifen ?
> 
> Ich seh schon, demnächst können wir in Onohe nen Train machen, der nur aus Torque FR und FRX besteht ^^


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> schönes Ding!  sind das Dirtreifen ?
> 
> Ich seh schon, demnächst können wir in Onohe nen Train machen, der nur aus Torque FR und FRX besteht ^^



ja das sind dirtreifen.
osternohe können wir echt mal wieder fahren


----------



## Mithras (8. August 2012)

Ob das Torque als 4x / Dirtbike taugt .. ^^ .. joo, Park sollten wir mal wieder, packen wir den Erce und den Seidelix glei mit ein ^^


----------



## der_erce (8. August 2012)

Klingt fein!  Und dann nennen wir bald Osternohe in Canyon-BikePArk um


----------



## Bombenkrator (8. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ob das Torque als 4x / Dirtbike taugt .. ^^ .. joo, Park sollten wir mal wieder, packen wir den Erce und den Seidelix glei mit ein ^^


ja hatte halt keine anderen da für den laufradsatz. 
irgendwie muss ich die bremsscheiben ja einfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossecat (9. August 2012)

Bremsscheiben einfahren???? heeeee


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. August 2012)

Einbremsen halt. Wenn die scheibe neu ist muss man das ja machen.


----------



## gasok.ONE (9. August 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> Einbremsen halt. Wenn die scheibe neu ist muss man das ja machen.



na hoffentlich gleich neue beläge mit verbaut, denn... _"Wenn die scheibe neu ist muss man das ja machen."_


----------



## 21XC12 (11. August 2012)




----------



## Mithras (11. August 2012)

nett  .. solche Kicker hätt ich auch gern im Wald zum üben


----------



## seidelix (11. August 2012)




----------



## der_erce (11. August 2012)

Nice , alles selbst lackiert?


----------



## seidelix (11. August 2012)

Ja ist eigentlich keine große Sache man braucht nur a weng zeit, bisschen Sorgfalt und alles schön entfetten dann hält der Lack auch ewig


----------



## Fartzilla (11. August 2012)

Sieht super aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (11. August 2012)

vorher/nachher wär cool gewesen!?


----------



## seidelix (11. August 2012)

So sah das vorher aus


----------



## rebirth (11. August 2012)

also wenn du schon von der farbe weggehst dann würd ich noch die reifen/felgen tauschen.


----------



## jedy (11. August 2012)

ja und die abdeckkappe vom steuersatz


----------



## seidelix (12. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> also wenn du schon von der farbe weggehst dann würd ich noch die reifen/felgen tauschen.



reifen? wieso den die reifen? wegen dem gelben maxxis schriftzug
die abdeckkappe werd ich auch noch machen alles zu seiner zeit
die felgen bleiben erst mal so


----------



## Mithras (12. August 2012)

Mal ein Test mit Coil  und Huber-Buchsen+Gleitlager... Fazit: Sahnig!


Suchbild: welches Teil auf dem Bild ist defekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (12. August 2012)

trigger umwerfer ?!


----------



## Mithras (12. August 2012)

jo


----------



## der_erce (12. August 2012)

Geschrottet?


----------



## Mithras (12. August 2012)

Jepp, mit der Hose in ner Anliegerkurve dran hängen geblieben .. aber hab ja noch die Originalschellen  Dem Trigger is nix passiert


----------



## der_erce (12. August 2012)

lol...na dann


----------



## 4Stroke (12. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mal ein Test mit Coil  und Huber-Buchsen+Gleitlager... Fazit: Sahnig!
> 
> 
> Suchbild: welches Teil auf dem Bild ist defekt?



Welcher Unterschied macht sich durch die Huber Buchsen und Gleitlager bemerkbar?


----------



## Mithras (12. August 2012)

Den Unterschied kann ich so genau nicht definieren, bin den DÃ¤mpfer zum 1. mal gefahren, da die alten Gleitlager hin waren hab ich direkt welche bei Huber bestellt.

Der Hinterbau spricht allerdings recht fein an, was sicherlich primÃ¤r an der Umstellung Air auf Coil liegt, allerdings war mein Air DÃ¤mpfer auch schon sehr sensibel. Der Coil ist aber nochmal besser, besonders gemerkt bei Wurzelteppichen und Bremswellen.

Welchen Unterschied ich definitiv gemerkt habe ist der Preis, 2x Buchsen+Lager = 30â¬, Originale wÃ¤ren allein die Buchsen ohne Lager bei 30-34â¬ gelegen und langlebiger sollen sie auch sein.

Einbau war kinderleicht, auch is bei den Kunststofflagern nicht die Gefahr die Gleitschicht schon beim ersten Einpressen zu beschÃ¤digen.


----------



## xander_v (13. August 2012)

ich bin auch der meinung das man den unterschied von den standart lagern zu denen von huber so gut wie nicht merkt, schon garnicht beim fahren.
wenn überhaupt im stehen und selbst dann spielt der kopf die größere rolle.

was ich aber auch bestetigen kann ist das sich die huber lager wesentlich einfacher ein und ausbauen lassen und wie mithras schon schrieb, man umgeht die gefahr beim einbauen die gleitschicht zu beschädigen.
zusätzlich macht man sich die buchsen bei verschlissenem lager nicht kaputt, da die huber lager aus kunststoff sind.

das beste ist meiner meinung nach der preis dazu, zwei lager gerade mal 5 oder 6 euro.


----------



## balalu (13. August 2012)

Ich fahre auch die Huber-Buchsen, und habe keinen großen Unterschied zu meinen Burgtec feststellen können. Klar, die Perfekte Passung und der einfache Einbau ist der Hammer. Und wer sich das "Huber-Profi-Tool" raus lässt macht den Einbau in 3 Minuten!

Aber um nochmals auf die Lager zurück zu kommen. Ich bestelle meine bei Igus, da kostet das Stück dann nur 30Cent.
http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0001_0000_DEde.htm?ArtNr=GSI-0809-08&c=DE&l=de

Oder hier die Huber Buchsen. mMn
http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0004_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de&LANG_IPRO=de

Leider weis ich nicht ob Igus auch Privatleute beliefert. Bei Bedarf kann man hier aber auch mal eine Sammelbestellung machen.


----------



## swoosh999 (13. August 2012)

paar neue pic´s:





neuer lenker und neue bremse 









gesamtbild (leider nicht von der antriebsseite )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (13. August 2012)

Schööönes Bike! Die KeFü von deinem Strive macht sich übrigens hervorragend an meinem Torque


----------



## MikeZ (13. August 2012)

Sieht toll aus, das Braun in der Sonne!
Ziemlich edel...

Ist die Sitzstrebe anders-farbig? Oder liegt es am Lichteinfall?


----------



## sirios (13. August 2012)

hat ne andere Farbe weil die aus Carbon ist wenn ich nicht irre


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. August 2012)

@ Dusius:

Kannst du mal aufhören, deine Verkaufsangebote in jedem Thread zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## rebirth (14. August 2012)

Hm? Seh garnix


----------



## MikeZ (14. August 2012)

schon gelöscht...


----------



## Nothing85 (14. August 2012)

Hier mal mein Torque im (wieder) sauberen Zustand.






Bevor Fragen kommen...kein Plan was zu dem Zeitpunkt mit der Bremsleitung los war...ist normal nicht so


----------



## rossecat (14. August 2012)

Der Waldbesitzer könnte sich ein Beispiel an Deinem Bike nehmen was Pflege ist


----------



## Haehnchen (15. August 2012)

Der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer steht zum Verkauf, bei Interesse Nachricht schreiben 

Details:
Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 LTD Rahmen
autoscooter blue metallic
Größe M
minimale Kratzer am Oberrohr, sonst super Zustand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (15. August 2012)

(M)Ein Strive im Wald 




Updates: Felgen-Decals weg, neuer Sattel, neuer Lenker. Langsam gewöhn ich mich dran


----------



## belphegore (15. August 2012)

Updates:
SQLab Sattel, Syntace Lenkergriffe, Konischer Steuersatzdeckel, Füchse entblättert, Rocket Ron gegen Nobby Nic getauscht. (Klicken zum Vergrößern)












​Nächste Änderung steht schon in den Startlöchern, Bionicon Kettenführung


----------



## rebirth (15. August 2012)

Was ist ein konischer steuerdeckel?


----------



## belphegore (15. August 2012)

Steuersatzdeckel (jetzt besser?), oder wie dat Dingen heißt.


----------



## ssiemund (15. August 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Steuersatzdeckel (jetzt besser?), oder wie dat Dingen heißt.


... ich glaube er wollte eher das Wort "konisch" erklärt haben im Zusammenhang mit dem Deckel, würde mich übrigens auch interessieren


----------



## belphegore (15. August 2012)

Glaube ich zwar nicht, aber wenn jemand nicht weiß was konisch bedeutet dann möge er bitte gogglen oder wikipedien oder im guten alten Duden nachschlagen.
Außerdem gibts an meinem Bike nur ein wirkliches konisches Teil,  was man übrigens auch auf dem Foto erkennen kann. So und nun rätselt mal schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. August 2012)

Ich dachte du meinst die ahead-kappe..


----------



## DerWahnsinn (16. August 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> paar neue pic´s:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1187841
> 
> ...



endlich mal eine Farbe zu der die komischgraubraunbremsenfarbe der Saint passt ! sehr nice !


----------



## Schiltrac (16. August 2012)

Mein Fuhrpark inkl. 09er FRX: (das Schwarze steht zum Verkauf- siehe Signatur)


----------



## kilsen (17. August 2012)

2 Nerve´s im Allgäu!!!


----------



## xXJojoXx (17. August 2012)

Das grüne FRX kommt richtig geil !


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. August 2012)

so jetzt passt es


----------



## simdiem (17. August 2012)

Schlicht und schick


----------



## potzblitzer (17. August 2012)

Wieso weiße Pedale?


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. August 2012)

war zu dem zeitpunkt nicht lieferbar, da direktvertrieb


----------



## Mithras (17. August 2012)

Schickes Moped  .. schaut meinem recht ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (17. August 2012)

Zur Erinnerung 



Mithras schrieb:


> Weil mir die gecleanten schwarzen Felgen ach so gut gefallen, wird euch ein neues Bild davon aufgenötigt


----------



## Sistinas (17. August 2012)

Mein kleines Nerve AM von 2010 mit Trailbereifung:


----------



## simdiem (18. August 2012)

Hey Mithras,

was für eine Tele-Stütze fährst du an deinem Torque? Ich erkenne eine mit Offset... sympathisch


----------



## Mithras (18. August 2012)

Das ist ne Kindshock Dropzone von 2011 mit 385iger Länge und 125mm Hub.
Hab da schwarze Überwurfmutter und Hebel verbaut weil orig. rot hätte nicht gepasst.

Auch musste ich den Hebel etwas kaltverformen, da er durch den starken Winkel des Sattelrohres sonst nicht ausgelöst hätte.
Remotestütze wollt ich nicht, da ich im Bikepark ne andere Stütze drin habe. Der Hausbikepark hat nämlich nen Schlepplift, der sonst die Variostütze ruinieren würde.


----------



## simdiem (18. August 2012)

Super, danke! Mal noch was zum Verständnis: Wenn deine Stütze 385mm Länge hat, dass ist das im ausgefahrenem Zusatand vom unteren Ende bis Mitte der Sattelklemmung gemessen?


----------



## Mithras (18. August 2012)

is die Gesamtlänge .. ist mir fast nen Tick zu kurz, da ja so um die 12/15 cm eh im Rahmen bleiben müssen.
Hätte mit mit über 40 nehmen sollen


----------



## Scotty_Genius (18. August 2012)

wo bekommt man denn die schwarzen teile für die KS?


----------



## Mithras (18. August 2012)

hab ich in hier gefunden, allerdings E**y USA .. in der Schweiz soll es die auch geben. Bei uns nur im kompletten "Remote-Kit" fÃ¼r ca. 60â¬


----------



## MeMa (18. August 2012)

Mein Baby wurde heute abgeholt und ist brav zu hause angekommen. Austoben wird bei dem Wetter auf Anfang der Woche gelegt 
Macht sich aber gut im Wohnzimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (18. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Mein Baby wurde heute abgeholt und ist brav zu hause angekommen. Austoben wird bei dem Wetter auf Anfang der Woche gelegt
> Macht sich aber gut im Wohnzimmer


wirklich klasse !
darf ich bei dir wohnen ?   

psx0407


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. August 2012)

wenn schon, ziehen mein Strive und ich ein


----------



## MeMa (18. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> wirklich klasse !
> darf ich bei dir wohnen ?
> 
> psx0407



cube kommt mir nicht mehr ins haus


----------



## rebirth (18. August 2012)

MeMa und wo ist die schweiz versteckt? 

P.S. WENN dann zieh ich ein...!


----------



## MeMa (18. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> MeMa und wo ist die schweiz versteckt?
> 
> P.S. WENN dann zieh ich ein...!



guck dir mal das unterrohr an


----------



## rebirth (18. August 2012)

Undercover. Soso..

Und zum einzug hast nix gesagt, hmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (18. August 2012)

Eure Bikes dürfen gerne bei mir einziehen 
Erstmal wohn ich alleine und das ist gut so und wenn darf nur Flying Lizard mit mir in eine Bude 

Sorry


----------



## rebirth (18. August 2012)

btt, now! 

wieso hast du ein schweizer modell?


----------



## MeMa (18. August 2012)

war wohl übrig... hab's ja aus dem Outlet. Mängel ansich hat es nicht. Steht halt nirgendwo Canyon drauf. Stand! Jetzt sind noch 2 kleine Aufkleber drauf


----------



## Fartzilla (18. August 2012)

Sieht doch gut aus


----------



## sirios (19. August 2012)

Kaum hat hier ne Frau ein Strive, dann gehts direkt ab hier

Der Trip zu Canyon war heute sehr nice! Waren nur nette Leute im Shop . Gut dass ich verletzt bin, sonst hätte ich noch ein FRX probefahren müssen, was sicherlich meinem Geldbeutel geschadet hätte ...!


----------



## rossecat (19. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Gut dass ich verletzt bin, sonst hätte ich noch ein FRX probefahren müssen, was sicherlich meinem Geldbeutel geschadet hätte ...!



Wie Geldbeutel geschadet????? heeeee Es sind doch Sparbuchtage bei Canyon, somit ist das Geld doch sicher angelegt


----------



## belphegore (19. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Kaum hat hier ne Frau ein Strive, dann gehts direkt ab hier



Jo, da geraten die Hormone anscheinend gleich außer Rand und Band


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Gut dass ich verletzt bin, sonst hätte ich noch ein FRX probefahren müssen, was sicherlich meinem Geldbeutel geschadet hätte ...!


Ich werde dich hier mit FRX-Fotos quälen, sobald meins da und fertig aufgebaut ist


----------



## sirios (19. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich werde dich hier mit FRX-Fotos quälen, sobald meins da und fertig aufgebaut ist



Sadist !

Aber irgendwie bin ich ja doch schon gespannt !


----------



## Nouse2112 (20. August 2012)

Hier ist mein Strive ES7.0

Veränderung nach Eintreffen:
*Race Face Respond Vorbau (Weiß)
* Race Face Atlas Lenker
* Sram X9 Tigger
* Sram X 9 Schaltwerk
* Sram Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2012)

Mein kleines AM






die kleine bremse macht sich echt gut


----------



## Feddagawwl (20. August 2012)

Hmm ... schade, dass man nicht mehr die schönen Lackierungen (Farben) mehr hat bei den Canyon Bikes wie im Vorhjahr! Trotzdem ein schönes Radl @ Nouse !

Gibt es da schon Infos zum Lack/Farben für 2013?


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2012)

und zwei Bilder von der Umgebung, fast vergessen


----------



## sundawn77 (20. August 2012)

wo ist das ?


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2012)

Ist auf der plose

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. August 2012)

@Boardi

Schick, was sind das für Bremsen? 

Kannst ja mal bissl mehr zu posten im Erfahrungsbericht Thread.


----------



## MeMa (20. August 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Schick, was sind das für Bremsen?



Glaub das sind die Dinger wegen denen ich wachgehalten werde.... >_<


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. August 2012)

das sind die shimano zee . 
spätestens Mittwoch, wenn ich sie einfahren kann, geb ich wieder ruhe.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2012)

Die zee is schon n tolles ding, eingefahren hab ich die nun, gestern von der plose runter fast 2000hm runtergebrettert mit nur 2 kurzen pausen, scheiben haben gekocht, die zee hat aber keinen muks gemacht, so muss das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (20. August 2012)

welche scheiben hast du drauf? 
kanns echt kaum erwarten


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2012)

Noch die originalen Magura Storm, mit 1,7- 1,6mm, die Scheiben haben auch schon mehr als 35k hm runter. Werd mir aber bald die IceTech oder die Storm SL holen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. August 2012)

Interessant... mich würde interessieren ob die ZEE vom Preis / Leistungsverhältnis besser wie die XT abschneidet. Letztere habe ich nämlich angepeilt.


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. August 2012)

sehr gute Wahl! hab auch die Icetech. Wenn irgendwann mal die Beläge runter sind komm auch welche mit Icetech drauf


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Interessant... mich wÃ¼rde interessieren ob die ZEE vom Preis / LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis besser wie die XT abschneidet. Letztere habe ich nÃ¤mlich angepeilt.



Ich hab die Zee damals bei rose um grad mal 124â¬ (vorne und hinten) bekommen, die dinger sind top und sicher gleichauf zur XT, sogar n bissl besser, da sie nicht so schnell ans limit kommt. Fading ist fÃ¼r die Zee n gremdwort, da geht erster der ganze bremsbelag und die scheibe in rauch auf (ist mir gestern mit der hintern fast passiert)


----------



## MeMa (20. August 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> spätestens Mittwoch, wenn ich sie einfahren kann, geb ich wieder ruhe.



toll, dann wenn ich nicht mitkann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (20. August 2012)

halt!
Mittwoch is ja Dämpfertausch...


----------



## sirios (20. August 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> halt!
> Mittwoch is ja Dämpfertausch...



echt ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Sadist !
> 
> Aber irgendwie bin ich ja doch schon gespannt !


Wenn es sich ergibt, mache ich das dann mit einer Probefahrt gut 




Boardi05 schrieb:


> die kleine bremse macht sich echt gut


"klein" schreibt er


----------



## MeMa (20. August 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> halt!
> Mittwoch is ja Dämpfertausch...



Denk erstmal an heute! 
Kabelbinder - schwarz


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> echt ?




oh ja


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. August 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Denk erstmal an heute!
> Kabelbinder - schwarz



natürlich


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. August 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Zee damals bei rose um grad mal 124â¬  (vorne und hinten) bekommen, die dinger sind top und sicher gleichauf  zur XT, sogar n bissl besser, da sie nicht so schnell ans limit kommt.  Fading ist fÃ¼r die Zee n gremdwort, da geht erster der ganze bremsbelag  und die scheibe in rauch auf (ist mir gestern mit der hintern fast  passiert)



Damit wir uns richtig verstehen vorne und hinten fÃ¼r ZUSAMMEN 124 â¬ ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Glaube meinst pro Rad sonst hast ein richtiges SchnÃ¤ppchen gemacht. Die XT geht um die 70 â¬ Ã¼bern Tisch.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. August 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Damit wir uns richtig verstehen vorne und hinten für ZUSAMMEN 124  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nein er meint zusammen, bei Rose gab´s für kurze Zeit die Zee VR für 61 und HR für 63.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nein er meint zusammen, bei Rose gab´s für kurze Zeit die Zee VR für 61 und HR für 63.



Dito, hatte glück


----------



## Trailworxx (20. August 2012)

Mein Nerve XC 2012 im neuen Look!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cane (20. August 2012)

Gefällt mir gut - bis auf den blauen Vorderbau aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Welche Carbonfolie hast Du für das Oberrrohr verwendet - sieht wirklich sehr gelungen aus!

mfg
cane


----------



## Trailworxx (20. August 2012)

cane schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut - bis auf den blauen Vorderbau aber das ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> Welche Carbonfolie hast Du für das Oberrrohr verwendet - sieht wirklich sehr gelungen aus!
> 
> ...



Das ist Carbon 3D Folie von*[FONT="] [/FONT][/B]design-shop23 in der Bucht.
[FONT="][/FONT]Wirklich super Material und leicht aufzukleben 

Ich überlege das Unterrohr auch noch zu "cleanen".

Wegen des Vorbaus bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob das so bleiben soll.
Hab ihn erst heute montiert, hatte davor einen schwarzen, der mir aber zu lang war.*


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. August 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Dito, hatte glück



Ja, das kann man wohl sagen. Nächstes mal bitte dicke Info posten bei solchen Angeboten


----------



## I3uchi (21. August 2012)

Nerve AM 8.0X. Im Besitz seit ganzen zwei Wochen


----------



## anulu (21. August 2012)

Mein Torque aktuell... da war grad der Freilauf WIEDER heile un der Dämpfer NOCH ganz -.- 

Mh ich glaub wenn ich mir die neuen XT-Hebel ranhau kürz ich ma die Leitungen


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

Stab-Mountain 




anulu schrieb:


> da war grad der Freilauf WIEDER heile un der Dämpfer NOCH ganz -.-


Hast dus gut, ich hab im Moment nicht mal Zeit, irgendwas kaputt zu fahren


----------



## rossecat (22. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> dus gut, ich hab im Moment nicht mal Zeit, irgendwas kaputt zu fahren



Bei mir genauso, bin über den Lenker abgestiegen und Schultereckgelenk kaputt. Jetzt schau ich halt jeden Tag mein Strive an.


----------



## sirios (22. August 2012)

hehe! Wir können ja nen Club aufmachen 

Ich kann im Moment auch nicht fahren, da ich mir beim Holzhacken nen signifikanten Teil meines Daumens abgehackt habe ... Gar nicht mal so lustig! Ich überprüfe aber jeden Tag ob mein Bike noch im Keller steht


----------



## Feddagawwl (22. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> hehe! Wir können ja nen Club aufmachen
> 
> Ich kann im Moment auch nicht fahren, da ich mir beim Holzhacken nen signifikanten Teil meines Daumens abgehackt habe ... Gar nicht mal so lustig! Ich überprüfe aber jeden Tag ob mein Bike noch im Keller steht



Hast Du mit der linken/rechten Hand das Stück Holz festgehalten oder wie ist das passiert??? Gute Besserung Dude ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (22. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> da ich mir beim Holzhacken nen signifikanten Teil meines Daumens abgehackt habe



Autsch!


----------



## sirios (22. August 2012)

wollte dünne Scheite zum Anzünden (im Saarland grillen wir mit Holz ). Deshalb hab ich mit links festgehalten und mit rechts zugeschlagen. In einem äußerst dummen und unachtsamen Augeblick hab ich dann meinen Daumen getroffen. Wurde aber alles wieder schön zusammengeflickt


----------



## Fartzilla (22. August 2012)

Musst schnell wieder fit werden..der nojokes in Stromberg wartet


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. August 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso, bin über den Lenker abgestiegen und Schultereckgelenk kaputt.





sirios schrieb:


> Ich kann im Moment auch nicht fahren, da ich mir beim Holzhacken nen signifikanten Teil meines Daumens abgehackt habe ...



   Da gehts mir ja noch gut, ich bin nur mit Uni-Krempel (Prüfungen, Hausarbeit) ziemlich vollgeblockt  Hoffentlich komm ich überhaupt dazu, den neuen Rahmen zu bestücken


----------



## rossecat (22. August 2012)

Gestern packte ich die Badehose für den See ein und als ich am See war, ist mir eingefallen, das Schwimmen mit einer ledierten Schulter (Tossi 2-3) gar nicht geht. So nur die Füsse ins Wasser und und und  
ans Strive gedacht


----------



## Mithras (22. August 2012)

bin froh, dass ich von der Rippenprellung im Mai  endlich Nichts mehr merke ... lang hats gedauert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (22. August 2012)

Ist das ganze hier eigentlich eine *Krüppelselbsthilfegruppe*???...


Beste Grüße inkl. Besserung


----------



## Mithras (22. August 2012)

Canyon Fahrer gehen halt ans Limit (und drüber hinaus  )


----------



## sirios (22. August 2012)

bloody true in meinem Fall...


----------



## rossecat (22. August 2012)

we to entertain you


----------



## anulu (22. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hast dus gut, ich hab im Moment nicht mal Zeit, irgendwas kaputt zu fahren



erzähl mir nix von Zeit -.- die fehlt mir aufgrund Prüfunge selbst *rumheul* 

 Den Dämpfer hab ich auf der 2ten Fahrt an einem We vor 2 Wochen demoliert... davor stand mein Bike 3 Wochen nur rum wegen dem Freilaufproblem. Davor wurde es wegen Prüfungen nur am We bewegt un jetz stehts scho widder über 2 Wochen wegen Prüfungen 
ABER am Freitagabend wird hoffentlich der Dämpfer gefixt (passendes Öl is schon daheim angekommen)... wenn ich nich widder was zerstör, un am Samstag hoffentlich gefahren.

Hier sinn ja wirklich viele die keine Zeit haben / lädiert sind  Gute Besserung!

So un nu hör ich auf zu heuln un es gibt hoffentlich nächste Woche Bilder ausm Wald un vonner Eurobike


----------



## jaamaa (22. August 2012)

Hmmm... was für Luschen-Thread hier. 
Das schlimme daran ist nur, dass ich mich doch glatt nach einem Faceplant ohne FullFace im Park hier einreihen kann. Sogar mit nem Foto für diese Galerie... aber das erspare ich euch dann doch lieber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Mithras (22. August 2012)

uhh das kenn ich .. da hab ich auch n Bild mit dicker blutiger Lippe ^^ seit dem immer FF im Park *gG*


----------



## Tier (22. August 2012)

Habe zwar weder mich noch das Bike kaputt gemacht...aber dafür die ersten halbwegs ansehnlichen Fotos vom neuen Bike gemacht. 























Geht gut rauf und gut runter. Bin zufrieden. 
Werd gleich aber noch ein paar psi auf Gabel und Dämpfer geben.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Fartzilla (22. August 2012)

Ich finde die ganzen Strives mega geil..muss mir wohl auch mal eins zulegen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. August 2012)

Wenn der Fahrer mal endlich gesund ist, darf das LUX wieder auf die Piste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. August 2012)

...und vielleicht auch wieder mein CF


----------



## Chiado (22. August 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso, bin über den Lenker abgestiegen und Schultereckgelenk kaputt. Jetzt schau ich halt jeden Tag mein Strive an.



Ich reich Dir die Hand, Kollege. Letzten Samstag ein Gap versemmelt.

Gott sei Dank nur rockwood II


----------



## gasok.ONE (22. August 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> ...und vielleicht auch wieder mein CF



HAMMERRRRRRR!!!, der rahmen würde mir umlackiert besser gefallen...aber bei carbon

würde entlabelt um ein vielfaches aggressiver daherkommen, dann noch flacherer vorbau....lecker....mM

evtl. könnte man das weiss nochmal aufgreifen, z.b. sattel in weiss

tät ich aber trotzdem genauso fahren!

beim lux könnten die leitungen noch etwas optimiert werden...


----------



## ltdrace (22. August 2012)

Dieses Canyon.com auf jeder Strebe gefällt mir garnicht. Einfach nur "Canyon" auf dem Unterrohr sah besser aus. Wer Canyon sieht und es bei google eingibt, der kommt automatisch auf Canyon.com.

Ansonsten siehts farblich gut aus


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. August 2012)

meine neuen Updates am Strive  

Shimano Zee mit 203er IceTech:





Fox DHX 5:






einmal komplett:


----------



## sirios (22. August 2012)

Was ein nachmacher


----------



## potzblitzer (22. August 2012)

Was macht die plastikscheibe da


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. August 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Was macht die plastikscheibe da


 
Die muss auf jeden Fall noch runter!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. August 2012)

Genau, sonst ist man "voll uncool"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (23. August 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> meine neuen Updates am Strive
> 
> Shimano Zee mit 203er IceTech:
> 
> ...


 
Sattel einstellen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. August 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Genau, sonst ist man "voll uncool"


 
Nein, sondern weil das Ding überhaupt keine Funktion erfüllt.


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. August 2012)

die Scheibe stört noch recht wenig. werd Sie vorerst dran lassen. 

der Sattel wird bald getauscht, muss aber echt noch ein bisschen eingestellt werden.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nein, sondern weil das Ding überhaupt keine Funktion erfüllt.



Sehe dahinter ebenfalls keine Funktion aber stören tut es genau so wenig, von daher... 

@Flying L

glaube die wenigsten lassen den Sattel dran, ziemlich unangenehm das  Teil vor allem wenn es mal paar km mehr werden.


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. August 2012)

konnte den von Anfang an schon nicht ausstehen..


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. August 2012)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Sehe dahinter ebenfalls keine Funktion aber stören tut es genau so wenig, von daher...


 
Ist auch lediglich ein optischer Mängel, aus meinem subjektiven Empfinden heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ist auch lediglich ein optischer Mängel, aus meinem subjektiven Empfinden heraus.



Dito. Hab den aus dem gleichen Grund irgendwann bei Gelegenheit rausgehauen...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (23. August 2012)

Packt die Zee genau so wie die Saint zu?


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. August 2012)

Im Vergleich zur Saint von 2011 empfinde ich die Bremsleistung der Zee als höher.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. August 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> erzähl mir nix von Zeit -.- die fehlt mir aufgrund Prüfunge selbst *rumheul*


*handgeb* Wir wollten doch mal mit den Torques einen Ausflug zum F-Way machen...! Müssen wir auch mal in Angriff nehmen.




Tier schrieb:


> Habe zwar weder mich noch das Bike kaputt gemacht...aber dafür die ersten halbwegs ansehnlichen Fotos vom neuen Bike gemacht.


Aha, auch direkt mit Kabelbinder-Mod, wie ich sehe 




FlyingLizard schrieb:


> meine neuen Updates am Strive


Bremsleitung an der Gabel auf der Innenseite verlegen!


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. August 2012)

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen


----------



## Totoxl (23. August 2012)

Nur mal so


----------



## Fartzilla (23. August 2012)

Oh mal eine neue Farnkombi


----------



## MeMa (23. August 2012)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem weißen gehabt 





und der große s/w Bruder war auch dabei


----------



## sirios (23. August 2012)

Wie theatralisch im Sonnenuntergang... !

Man, wird echt zeit dass ich bald wieder fit bin


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2012)

Sehr schöne bilder vin den Strives

Bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich an meinem AM hinten der zee auch ne 203er scheibe spendieren soll oder ob ich bei 180 bleiben soll, freigegeben is ja nur die 180er... Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anulu (23. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *handgeb* Wir wollten doch mal mit den Torques einen Ausflug zum F-Way machen...! Müssen wir auch mal in Angriff nehmen.



Stimmt da war was! 
Wird wohl aber erst was wenn dein neues Bike da is ne  (dann kann ichs auch probefahrn höhööhö  )


----------



## jaamaa (23. August 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> oder ob ich bei 180 bleiben soll, freigegeben is ja nur die 180er... Tipps?



Wo steht eigentlich so etwas geschrieben? Würde mich mal interesieren...


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2012)

Jedes Rad is laut Canyon nur für die Durchmesser freigegeben, mit denen es ausgeliefert wurde, bei mir is das 203/180


----------



## belphegore (23. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Wie theatralisch im Sonnenuntergang... !



Nennt sich das nicht romantisch? 

@Totoxl
Sehr nett!
Ein heller einfarbiger Hintergrund hätte das Bike besser hervorgehoben


----------



## jaamaa (23. August 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Jedes Rad is laut Canyon nur für die Durchmesser freigegeben, mit denen es ausgeliefert wurde, bei mir is das 203/180



... sagt wer?

Mein Trailflow hat hinten eine 200er Scheibe, das Alpinist aus Gewichtsgründen eine 180er... Und nun?!


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2012)

jaamaa schrieb:


> ... sagt wer?
> 
> Mein Trailflow hat hinten eine 200er Scheibe, das Alpinist aus Gewichtsgründen eine 180er... Und nun?!



Sagt Canyon selber



> Unsere Bikes sind nur für die Bremsscheibendurchmesser zugelassen, die ab Werk verbaut sind.


----------



## MeMa (23. August 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> Nennt sich das nicht romantisch?



ich bin nen mädel  - ich darf das


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2012)

und als nächstes kommt n bild mit dem neuen weißen schatz im bett


----------



## MeMa (23. August 2012)

Die Idee hatte ich ja schon, aber wurde mir von meinem Freund verboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (23. August 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> Ich reich Dir die Hand, Kollege. Letzten Samstag ein Gap versemmelt.
> 
> Gott sei Dank nur rockwood II




H


----------



## Twenty9er (24. August 2012)




----------



## jaxxxon (24. August 2012)

@Twenty9er: Bist Du irre? Wie kannst Du denn diesen schönen, gut eingespielten Laberthread mit einem Foto sprengen?!?! Hier werden doch nur noch Selbstverstümmelungen, gebrochene Schulterblätter und Bremsscheibengrößen diskutiert!


----------



## Totoxl (24. August 2012)

belphegore schrieb:


> @Totoxl
> Sehr nett!
> Ein heller einfarbiger Hintergrund hätte das Bike besser hervorgehoben


So


----------



## rebirth (24. August 2012)

=)


----------



## ComebackKid82 (25. August 2012)

Hat jemand vllt. Interesse an Blackspire sub 4 Pedalen in Orange? Passen perfekt zum rawrange des Speedzone, da ich nun keine bekomme hab ich die Pedale übrig:




Wiegen ca. 350 Gramm pro Paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/nc/1r/nc1rfgo1wk9l/medium_IMG_1399.JPG
> =)



traumausstattung, haste mehr bilder?


----------



## sirios (25. August 2012)

Heute mal die Bremsen getauscht, Leitungen gekürzt, etc: Die Elixir 5 ist raus (bei Interesse PM an mich ). Ich vertraue ab jetzt auf die rassige und ebenso bissige Italinerin . Die Bilder sind nicht der Hammer, es war schon recht dunkel als ich die Kamera ausgepackt habe. 

Bei der letzten Tour scheine ich übrigens Gizmo von den Gremlins mit meinem Hinterrad gekillt zu haben (siehe Foto)


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. August 2012)

hab dir schon gesagt du sollst Special Agent Scully kontaktieren. ganz klarer Fall für die Akte X


----------



## sirios (25. August 2012)

Das Teil ist nun mein offizielles Maskottchen


----------



## Hiero (25. August 2012)




----------



## Tier (25. August 2012)

Sehr geil!
Wie hast du das weiße vom Rahmen wegbekommen? 
Wenn die verbleibenden weißen Teile nun noch schwatt wären... 
Hab ich erwähnt das ich schwarz mag?


----------



## nukular2008 (25. August 2012)

@Hiero: 

Die schwarz-weiß Kombination sind richtig klasse aus. Allerdings ists für meinen Geschmack durch die Gabel ein wenig zu viel weiß.


----------



## MeMa (25. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Das Teil ist nun mein offizielles Maskottchen




wtf... was is das....

Das issn Fall für die Bildzeitung 
Nen Haufen Sche... am Bike und nen Wollkneul *rofl*


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. August 2012)

sieht aus wie ne Kreuzung aus ner Mini Fledermaus und nem Hähnchen.
 oder aber ein Fabelwesen das du auf dem Sagenweg aufgeschnappt hast...


----------



## MeMa (26. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Bei der letzten Tour scheine ich übrigens Gizmo von den Gremlins mit meinem Hinterrad gekillt zu haben (siehe Foto)



ich würds ja gern mal anschneiden... einfach nur um zu gucken ob da nen ton oder was rotes kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (26. August 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


>



Das bisher schönste Strive, das mir hier im Forum unter die Augen gekommen ist


----------



## Hiero (26. August 2012)

@Tier: PVC Reiniger. Ganz in schwarz gab es schon..
@nukular2008: Ein weißer Akzent ist so gar nicht zu sehen.., aber mehr wird es nicht!
@simdiem: Danke, Du hast Geschmack
Und wie es sich fährt...


----------



## Trailworxx (26. August 2012)

Update bei meinem Nerve: Ober- und Unterrohr carbonisiert, neuer 65er Vorbau und 740er Lenker!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. August 2012)

Zwischenstopp an einer hessischen Waldhütte... wo biken "noch" legal ist


----------



## nismo2002 (26. August 2012)

Diese Woche waren 2 Torks im Bikepark Wierchomla in Polen...
Den Park hatten wir sogar ganz für uns allein )


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. August 2012)

Wie kommt Ihr auf den Bike Park in Wierchomla? Wohnt ihr da um die Ecke?


----------



## nismo2002 (26. August 2012)

Wir haben in PL eine Woche Urlaub gemacht, bei Freunden die auch gern MTB fahren... da hält man natürlich Ausschau nach Bikerevieren


----------



## Xplosion51 (26. August 2012)

*M*


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. August 2012)

Da hat Jmd zugeschlagen 

Interessant.. zumal mit dem DB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (27. August 2012)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> *M*



Schaut gut aus. Was für eine Gabel kommt rein?


----------



## Mithras (27. August 2012)

so ne aktuelle 888 in komplett schwarz, ohne decals bzw, mit angepassten (silber/blau) decals statt (silber rot). .wäre sicherlich n Hingucker und auch fuktionell keine schlechte Wahl (vom Hörenlesen  habe selber keine 888) 
Einstellknöpfe in gold sind eh schon dran, würden sich mit dem DB gut ergänzen.


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)




----------



## 4Stroke (27. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Heute mal die Bremsen getauscht, Leitungen gekürzt, etc: Die Elixir 5 ist raus (bei Interesse PM an mich ). Ich vertraue ab jetzt auf die rassige und ebenso bissige Italinerin . Die Bilder sind nicht der Hammer, es war schon recht dunkel als ich die Kamera ausgepackt habe.
> 
> Bei der letzten Tour scheine ich übrigens Gizmo von den Gremlins mit meinem Hinterrad gekillt zu haben (siehe Foto)




Was sind das für Teile?


----------



## eminem7905 (27. August 2012)

ne motte


----------



## benni260 (27. August 2012)

Ne Motte wirds wohl sein, wobei der Körper jedoch sehr seltsam iwie aussieht. Aber da fehlen wohl die Flügel vll sieht es deshalb etwas anders aus. Aber geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (27. August 2012)

Absolut keinen Schimmer was das ist. Aber die letzte Tour bei der ich diesen Passagier wohl aufgesammelt hab war auch echt krass "querfeldein" . Lustig ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Heute mal die Bremsen getauscht, Leitungen gekürzt, etc: Die Elixir 5 ist raus (bei Interesse PM an mich ). Ich vertraue ab jetzt auf die rassige und ebenso bissige Italinerin .


Hmm, den Teufel mit dem Belzebub ausgetrieben... ich bin gerade zwischen "mein Beileid" und "viel Glück" hin- und hergerissen  Naja, wenn sie funktioniert, ist es ja echt eine klasse Bremse. (WENN...!)


----------



## sirios (27. August 2012)

Ich mag den Belzebub ...


----------



## wasserstop (27. August 2012)

Nun hab ich auch mal was für die Gallerie


----------



## rico09 (27. August 2012)

Mein Strive


----------



## rossecat (28. August 2012)

Anhang anzeigen 236534[/QUOTE]

Da hat einer wohl sehr lange Beine  oder einen sehr kleinen Rahmen


----------



## rico09 (28. August 2012)

rossecat schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 236534
> 
> Da hat einer wohl sehr lange Beine  oder einen sehr kleinen Rahmen



Thehe nja bei einer Größe von 1,98m geht des nicht besser und einen größeren Rahmen ham se ja nicht  
Aber das Bike fährt und des reicht mir schon


----------



## SH89 (28. August 2012)

Anbei ein paar Bilder meines gestern eingetroffenen Bikes. *Nerve XC 6.0* 





















Später wird die erste kleine Fahrt unternommen!


----------



## Mithras (28. August 2012)

Das XC 6.0 is ne tolle Maschine, ich hoffe allerdings, dass du dir ein Ersatzschaltauge dazu geordert hast  .. Die brechen schon fast vom bloßen Angucken ab.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. August 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich mag den Belzebub ...


Mit mir hat er es sich verschissen  Aber das muss ja für andere Fälle nix heißen.

Mein Speedzone befindet sich jetzt angeblich im Aufbau... sollte das stimmen, gibts bald neue Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SH89 (28. August 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Das XC 6.0 is ne tolle Maschine, ich hoffe allerdings, dass du dir ein Ersatzschaltauge dazu geordert hast  .. Die brechen schon fast vom bloßen Angucken ab.



Danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich mir direkt nachbestellen. Scheint wohl allgemein eine Schwäche zu sein?

Eine weitere Frage zur Sattelstütze, bzw. der Sattelstützenklemme. Ich habe diese komplett verschlossen, bis zum Anschlag. Ist dies u.U. nicht gut, da nun zu viel Drehmoment vorliegt?
Andererseits sieht es rein optisch so aus, als ob es angedacht sei, den Hebel der Klemme komplett zu verschließen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (28. August 2012)

SH89 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich mir direkt nachbestellen. Scheint wohl allgemein eine Schwäche zu sein?
> 
> Eine weitere Frage zur Sattelstütze, bzw. der Sattelstützenklemme. Ich habe diese komplett verschlossen, bis zum Anschlag. Ist dies u.U. nicht gut, da nun zu viel Drehmoment vorliegt?
> Andererseits sieht es rein optisch so aus, als ob es angedacht sei, den Hebel der Klemme komplett zu verschließen.



Tipp: Es gibt Schaltaugen von Pilo und die sollen etwas mehr aushalten wie die Serienmässigen von Canyon. Evtl hilft das weiter


----------



## spice.kabay (28. August 2012)

SH89 schrieb:


> ...
> Eine weitere Frage zur Sattelstütze, bzw. der Sattelstützenklemme. Ich habe diese komplett verschlossen, bis zum Anschlag. Ist dies u.U. nicht gut, da nun zu viel Drehmoment vorliegt?
> Andererseits sieht es rein optisch so aus, als ob es angedacht sei, den Hebel der Klemme komplett zu verschließen.



also die klemme sollte in jedem fall immer ganz zu sein, sonst besteht die gefahr, z.b. mit den klamotten drin hängen zu bleiben und die klemme damit unbeabsichtigt zu öffnen.

wenn die klemmung bei geschlossener klemme zu eng ist, sollte es an der klemme eine schraube geben (gegenüber des hebels), die man dann entsprechend etwas losdrehen und so den zug verringern kann.

gruß, MATHIAS.


----------



## Mithras (29. August 2012)

SH89 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich mir direkt nachbestellen. Scheint wohl allgemein eine Schwäche zu sein?
> 
> Eine weitere Frage zur Sattelstütze, bzw. der Sattelstützenklemme. Ich habe diese komplett verschlossen, bis zum Anschlag. Ist dies u.U. nicht gut, da nun zu viel Drehmoment vorliegt?
> Andererseits sieht es rein optisch so aus, als ob es angedacht sei, den Hebel der Klemme komplett zu verschließen.


 

Jo, das Schaltauge Nr19 im XC Rahmen bricht irgendwie reihenweise ... :/ .. aber such mal im Forum, da gibts nen fred drüber in dem ich auch was über ne haltbarere Alternative nicht direkt von Canyon gelesen hatte.


----------



## golfpilot (29. August 2012)

in die Canyon Gallerie darf das sicher auch noch rein, obwohl es nicht mit Canyon angeschrieben ist 
Strive ES 9.0 SL, Schweizer Edition von purecycling.ch, deshalb steht auch nirgends Canyon drauf.

Evt noch neue Pedalen, z.B Sudpin 3 in blau / weiss / oder doch schwarz?
Die "serienmässige" Reverb Stattelstütze ist auch noch nicht montiert.





Und ja ich bin gross (1.90) der Rahmen ist L.

Gruss
David


----------



## cane (29. August 2012)

Habe nach 10 Jahren MTB Abstinenz letzte Woche mein Nerve XC bekommen.

Erster Eindruck:


Wenn das heutzutage eine XC Sitzposition ist dann ist alles >= AM für mich ein Rollator.
Federung Hammer, statt über Wasserabweiser und Rinnen zu holpern werden  schöne saftige lange Sprünge draus.
Wippen nicht spürbar außer im Wiegetritt ohne Platform.

Zweiter Eindruck nach 300 km in den letzten 10 Tagen:


Optimale Tourersitzposition, werde warscheinlich trotzdem einen etwas längeren Vorbau montieren.
Durch den breiten Lenker extrem viel Kontrolle
Voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## Wobbi (29. August 2012)

Hiero schrieb:


> @Tier: PVC Reiniger. Ganz in schwarz gab es schon..



stimmt! 



Hiero schrieb:


> @nukular2008: Ein weißer Akzent ist so gar nicht zu sehen.., aber mehr wird es nicht!
> @simdiem: Danke, Du hast Geschmack
> Und wie es sich fährt...



wenn da bloss nicht der prostituierten-lenker drauf wäre!^^


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. August 2012)




----------



## belphegore (30. August 2012)

Update
Kein Geschepper mehr, dank Kettenführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (31. August 2012)

Mein Rockzone.
Noch im Original Zustand.

Erste Tour damit ging gut. Besser Berghoch als erwartet, ist allerdings wohl eine falsche ( 400 ) Feder drin für mein Gewicht. Bergab ist ja klar


----------



## psx0407 (31. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Mein Rockzone.
> Noch im Original Zustand.


du hast ja wie bekannt eine weisse 36er bekommen, obwohl schwarz vorgesehen ist lt. hp.
ich hätte jetzt ein wenig sorge, daß du die 36er vom torque trailflow bekommen haben könntest. denn die ist weiß, hat aber "nur" 170mm federweg...
nur so als denkanstoss, ohne die pferde scheu machen zu wollen.   

psx0407


----------



## Mithras (31. August 2012)

Deswegen geht das Bike auch so gut bergauf  .. ..


----------



## Nduro (31. August 2012)

Jetzt hast du mich scheu gemacht.
Nachgemessen sind die freiliegenden Standrohre 18,5 cm.

Müsste also die 180 er sein oder?

An der gabel selbst ist keine Typenbezeichnung zu finden


----------



## Mithras (31. August 2012)

dann hat se auch 180mm  .. im Prinzip ist die Gabel ja eh die Gleiche. Die vom Trailflow hat halt nen 1cm Spacer an der Airspring .. also keine Panik *g*

Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Bike!


----------



## psx0407 (31. August 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> Nachgemessen sind die freiliegenden Standrohre 18,5 cm.


jetzt bräucht´ma eine vergleichsmessung von jemandem, der definitiv eine 180er hat. ich nicht...
aber 18,5 cm hört sich schon mal gut an, meine ich, ohne es zu wissen
(bei meiner 160cm-36er habe ich genau 160cm an den standrohren).

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (31. August 2012)

Uff


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (1. September 2012)

Bei meinem Rockzone sind es auch genau 18,5 cm. 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## gasok.ONE (1. September 2012)

zehn jahre... und kein bischen müde...(>130k km)
gold kommt nach und nach weg


----------



## knuspi (1. September 2012)

Immer wieder schön auch mal ältere Canyons zu sehen.


----------



## xander_v (1. September 2012)

Trailworxx was ist das für ein Lenker?
Gefällt!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tier (1. September 2012)

Felgenaufkleber wechgerupft...
Die Farbe der Kurbel nervt auch noch.
Traurig das man bei Canyon die Respond nur in Weiß geordert hat und selbst die besagten Felgensticker farblich auf Glacier getrimmt sind.


----------



## Foxfreak (1. September 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Felgenaufkleber wechgerupft...
> Die Farbe der Kurbel nervt auch noch.
> Traurig das man bei Canyon die Respond nur in Weiß geordert hat und selbst die besagten Felgensticker farblich auf Glacier getrimmt sind.




Wow ! Welches Modell ist den auf dem Bild zu sehen? 
Sieht aus wie aus der 2013ér Serie, denn ich kann micht nicht errinern dies schonmal gesehen zu haben


----------



## potzblitzer (1. September 2012)

Tier schrieb:


> Felgenaufkleber wechgerupft...
> Die Farbe der Kurbel nervt auch noch.
> Traurig das man bei Canyon die Respond nur in Weiß geordert hat und selbst die besagten Felgensticker farblich auf Glacier getrimmt sind.



Ja, die weiße Kurbel sieht nur am glacier akzeptabel aus  wobei mich auch da ne schwarze anlacht. die felgensticker der charger sind grausam, ich hab die nach 3 Tagen auch runter, die Optik wird gleich viel ruhiger. 

Schönes Ding, viel Spaß damit! (und keine Kettenklemmer...hatte heute meinen ersten, mittem im Flow..sehr ärgerlich.)


----------



## Tier (1. September 2012)

@ Foxfreak: Ist ein 2012er, siehe unter meinem Benutzerbild. 

@ potzblitzer: Jawoll, danke! Kurbel wird wohl ne SLX rankommen. Kettenklemmer hatte ich schon 2-3, mittlerweile aber erstmal keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## sirios (1. September 2012)

Mein Strive durfte heute wieder mit einem anderen zum Spielen raus ! Mein Finger funktioniert auch wieder, alles gut verheilt , endlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (1. September 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Mein Strive durfte heute wieder mit einem anderen zum Spielen raus !



verstehen sich gut die zwei


----------



## Bombenkrator (2. September 2012)

Vom Canyonstand auf der EUROBIKE


----------



## ASQ (2. September 2012)

An dem Stand war mal so richtig viel andrang,,, 
hier noch ein paar weitere Foto´s von diesem Traumstück 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1202907]
	
 

 

 

 

 

[/URL]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1202906


----------



## Freakrr (2. September 2012)

Hat noch jemand Bilder von dem rot schwarzen torque im Hintergrund?


----------



## ASQ (2. September 2012)

Leider nicht


----------



## mok2905 (2. September 2012)

Jo das hintere sieht echt Interessant aus, mit CCDB Air und schwarz/roter Farbgebung macht das echt was her.


----------



## kilsen (2. September 2012)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Bilder von dem rot schwarzen torque im Hintergrund?


 
Sieht Hammer aus die Schwarz/rot Combi find ich!!!


----------



## Wobbi (2. September 2012)

hat canyon die arme der hammerschmidt schwärzen lassen, oder ist das ne täuschung durch´s licht?


----------



## kilsen (2. September 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> hat canyon die arme der hammerschmidt schwärzen lassen, oder ist das ne täuschung durch´s licht?


 Sind schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)




----------



## sundawn77 (2. September 2012)

Saalbach?


----------



## sirios (2. September 2012)

Genau! Gipfelstation des Schattberg Xpress


----------



## sundawn77 (2. September 2012)

Da stand ich vor zwei Wochen auch noch. Sehr sehr spassig was die da für Biker in die Berge gezimmert haben


----------



## der_erce (2. September 2012)

Die Hammerschmidt ist da schon Serie? Coole Sache.


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. September 2012)

Der Plastikring auch 

Trotzdem cool  WM geschaut??
Wenn ihr nächstes Mal noch einen Platz auf dem Dach frei habt, bin ich mit dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (3. September 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> Vom Canyonstand auf der EUROBIKE


was ist neues zu erkennen ?

mir fällt auf, daß das sitzrohr / die sattelstütze auf´m foto dicker wirkt als beim 2012-modell. oder täuscht das ?

sonst erkenne ich nichts neues im vergleich zu 2012...

psx0407


----------



## stanleydobson (3. September 2012)

kilsen schrieb:


> Sieht Hammer aus die Schwarz/rot Combi find ich!!!



Schon ein geiles teil, aber wtf, warum ist die weiße schrift nicht auch rot wie die blaue beim anderen


----------



## Brinsen (3. September 2012)

kilsen schrieb:


> Sieht Hammer aus die Schwarz/rot Combi find ich!!!



Das neue Trailflow??


----------



## Mithras (3. September 2012)

Scheint ne Talas drin zu haben .. zumindest is der Schriftzug auf der 36iger für ne "Float" n bissel lang ... Trailflow/Alpinist Mische?


----------



## Stefan_78 (3. September 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> was ist neues zu erkennen ?
> 
> mir fällt auf, daß das sitzrohr / die sattelstütze auf´m foto dicker wirkt als beim 2012-modell. oder täuscht das ?
> 
> ...



 ...die Kabelführung fungiert gleichzeitig als Bumper


----------



## mok2905 (3. September 2012)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Das neue Trailflow??



Wird denk ich mal ein höherpreisiges Modell als das Trailflow sein, eher gen richtung Alpinist/Vertride.

Reverb Stealth scheint auch drin zu sein.


----------



## der_erce (3. September 2012)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Schon ein geiles teil, aber wtf, warum ist die weiße schrift nicht auch rot wie die blaue beim anderen



Ich find gerade das schöner, nicht zwei- sondern dreifarbig.


----------



## morch84 (3. September 2012)

Das ist das neue Trailflow schaut doch mal in die Eurobike PDF...
http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2012/canyon_eurobike_2012_de.pdf

Hammerschmidt, cane creek double barrel air... Bei den höheren ist der DHX Air drin nur beim Trailflow und Flowmotion ist der DB Air drin und die Reverb ist auch beim Trailflow dabei...

Das kann Teuer werden


----------



## Mithras (3. September 2012)

das wÃ¼rde mich auch wundern, wenn es das Bike in der Ausstattung dann noch fÃ¼r 2599â¬ gibt .. krass das 2011er hat noch 2499â¬ gekostet .. im Outlet war es nochmal deutlich gÃ¼nstiger...bin mal gespannt, ob dann immernoch die Bleikassette a`la Shimano Deore verbaut wird .. denn das wÃ¤r schon n Witz ..


----------



## wholeStepDown (3. September 2012)

aber richtig geil das neue Trailflow! Mit gewissen (Gewichts)optimierungen könnte ich mir das als gute alternative zu meinem Strive vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (3. September 2012)

In zwei Wochen (Aussage vom Canyonmitarbeiter auf der Eurobike) wissen wir mehr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Boardi05 (3. September 2012)

spätestens in nem monat wirds dann den katalog geben, denn da is das testival in brixen und auch letztes jahr, hatten sie da schon den 2012er katalog, mit preisen und austattungslisten


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2012)

neue reifen und übergangsweise die gabel von ner freundin.


----------



## Bombenkrator (3. September 2012)

das rote torque am stand war kein rad das es zu kaufen gibt sagte mir ein canyon mitarbeiter.


----------



## Mithras (3. September 2012)

krasse Übersetzung  Das Radel wird vornehmlich bergauf getreten um es bergab scheppern zu lassen?!


----------



## Eisbein (3. September 2012)

jo, genau so. In den Alpen brauch ich kein 2. ritzel und im technischen gefahre, freu ich mich über das große plus an bodenfreiheit!


----------



## Metty84 (3. September 2012)

...Vor gut zwei Wochen in Koblenz gewesen und mal direkt "spontan" in den Kofferraum geladen. (AM 8.0X)

Bis jetzt rund 250km runter und bei jedem von diesen ein kleines lächeln im Gesicht. Bremse läuft noch nicht einwandfrei, denke hab einiges an Luft im System und die vordere pulsiert bzw. "stottert" dazu noch ordentlich. Der vordere Hans Dampf eiert ein wenig, ist aber nur der Mantel und hält sich noch im Rahmen. Werd ich schon in den Griff bekommen.

Vom Service vor Ort kann ich nur gutes Berichten. Haben sich viel Zeit genommen und gut beraten. 











Gruß
Metty


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. September 2012)

Das mit der Bremse, das sind die Scheiben. 
Evtl. minimal anders distanzieren. Schau mal genau wo der Belag läuft.

Und die Reverbleitung beobachten. Nicht, dass sich die Leitung noch beim Absenken zwischen oberer Dämpferaufnahme und Wippe einhängt. 
Das hätte meine fast abgerissen.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. September 2012)

Metty84 schrieb:


> Der vordere Hans Dampf eiert ein wenig, ist aber nur der Mantel und hält sich noch im Rahmen. Werd ich schon in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Metty



nimm mal montagefluid (easy fit) von schwalbe für die reifen! reifenmantel einweichen damit und dann liegt er schön am felgenrand auf und nix eiert! 

alternativ kannst du auch lauge verwenden, aber das ist finde ich eine sauerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (4. September 2012)

Hatte schon ettliche eiernde schwalbe reifen.. Da hilft auch kein fluid und auch keine montagezange! Notfalls bei schwalbe reklamieren, die tauschen gern


----------



## Chiado (4. September 2012)

kilsen schrieb:


> Sieht Hammer aus die Schwarz/rot Combi find ich!!!



Das wird bestellt... 

Das neue Trailflow.

Was mich auch noch reizen würde wäre das Propain Spindrift...


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. September 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> Das wird bestellt...
> 
> Das neue Trailflow.



du hast nicht zufälligerweise lust den CCDBA gegen einen Fox DHX Air 5.0 gegen Zuzahlung (meinerseits) zu tauschen ?


----------



## Mithras (4. September 2012)

ich pack zu dem Fox DHX 5.0 Air noch nen passenden Fox RC2 Coil mit drauf *gg* .. (ich garstiger)


----------



## Metty84 (4. September 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> nimm mal montagefluid (easy fit) von schwalbe für die reifen! reifenmantel einweichen damit und dann liegt er schön am felgenrand auf und nix eiert!
> 
> alternativ kannst du auch lauge verwenden, aber das ist finde ich eine sauerei



hatte es schon mit stinknormalen spüli versucht und gepumt wie ein Irrer (kleine Handpumpe). Hat einmal gut geknackt und ein wenig hats auch geholfen.

Werde wegen der Bremse dann mal was an der Aufnahme-Position rumspielen, Danke für den Tip!

Gruß


----------



## Chiado (5. September 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> du hast nicht zufälligerweise lust den CCDBA gegen einen Fox DHX Air 5.0 gegen Zuzahlung (meinerseits) zu tauschen ?



 aber nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (5. September 2012)

... ist der o.g. Dämpfer von Cane Creek empfehlenswert (im Vergleich zu Fox DHX Air) ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2012)

kilsen schrieb:


> Sieht Hammer aus die Schwarz/rot Combi find ich!!!


Meine Meinung  Endlich mal was anderes als dieses ewige blau (sorry Leute...! ). Nur dieser unsägliche Charger-LRS geht mMn GAR nicht. Das sind XC-Laufräder unter falscher Flagge. Zudem optisch zum :kotz:




psx0407 schrieb:


> mir fällt auf, daß das sitzrohr / die sattelstütze auf´m foto dicker wirkt als beim 2012-modell. oder täuscht das ?


Ich denke das täuscht. Aber was man sehen kann, ist eine Inbus-Sattelklemme... das ist wohl das i-Tüpfelchen der kompromisslosen Bergab-Ausrichtung, die das FRX für 2013 erfährt.




Stefan_78 schrieb:


> ...die Kabelführung fungiert gleichzeitig als Bumper


Finde ich optisch ehrlich gesagt ziemlich hässlich...!




Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> ... ist der o.g. Dämpfer von Cane Creek empfehlenswert (im Vergleich zu Fox DHX Air) ?


Das dürfte außer dem Monarch so ziemlich jeder sein 
Im Ernst: im Torque dürfte den vermutlich noch keiner gefahren sein, aber ich würde wetten, dass der den DHX um LÄNGEN schlägt.


----------



## Bombenkrator (5. September 2012)

meiner ist bald drin. dann sag ich bescheid wie der geht.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (5. September 2012)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> meiner ist bald drin. dann sag ich bescheid wie der geht.



ja bitte, berichte mal


----------



## sirios (5. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das dürfte außer dem Monarch so ziemlich jeder sein
> Im Ernst: im Torque dürfte den vermutlich noch keiner gefahren sein, aber ich würde wetten, dass der den DHX um LÄNGEN schlägt.



Wenn ich sehe wie gut der DHX im Vergleich zum Monarch läuft, dann willst Du gar nicht wissen wie schlecht der Monarch wohl tatsächlich ist !

In Stromberg hab ich wen mit nem Custom Torque getroffen. Der hatte nen CCDB Air drin und meinte: "Erste Sahne !" Laut ihm kann man das Teil mit dem DHX nicht vergleichen...


----------



## Bombenkrator (5. September 2012)

das will ich hoffen.

jemand interesse an einem fast neuen dhx air?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. September 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe wie gut der DHX im Vergleich zum Monarch läuft, dann willst Du gar nicht wissen wie schlecht der Monarch wohl tatsächlich ist !


Ich meinte ja im Torque  Kann sein, dass der Unterschied beim Strive ganz anders ausfällt. Außerdem gibts ja auch Rahmen in denen der DHX Air super funktioniert...


----------



## gasok.ONE (6. September 2012)

knuspi schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön auch mal ältere Canyons zu sehen.


danke knuspi, nur wird´s wohl eins der letzten bilder sein, der rahmen wird, sobald ich was nettes gefunden habe, weichen! da mir canyons aktuelle ht-serie al/cf nicht so gefällt eek, wird´s wohl was anderes... sorry canyon


----------



## monkey10 (6. September 2012)

wenig bike, aber dafür viel berg... mit neuem sattel (SQlab 611) und anderem LRS bis der mavic wieder von der reklamation zurück kommt.


----------



## Yula (6. September 2012)

Mein Canyon AL 6.0 Modell 2008.   Mittlerweile mit Brooks swallow Titan Sattel.

Und wo wir gerade dabei sind, vernünftige upgrades, was kann man da machen.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (6. September 2012)

wenn du damit in den wald willst aufjedenfall mal andere reifen aufziehen 
ansonsten würd ich die griffe gegen moosgummi griffe tauschen und schauen, dass ich nen leichteren LRS bekomme.. oder hier wenigstens die aufkleber abmachen 

und die leitungen liegen irgendwie komisch!? sieht man aber schlecht auf dem bild.. kann ich nur erahnen..


----------



## Yula (6. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> wenn du damit in den wald willst aufjedenfall mal andere reifen aufziehen
> ansonsten würd ich die griffe gegen moosgummi griffe tauschen und schauen, dass ich nen leichteren LRS bekomme.. oder hier wenigstens die aufkleber abmachen
> 
> und die leitungen liegen irgendwie komisch!? sieht man aber schlecht auf dem bild.. kann ich nur erahnen..



Ich wohne im hohen Norden, deswegen das mit den Reifen,.. das ist gut so 
Moosgummigriffe... joah... mmh.., nee.. 
LRS- was ist denn da zurzeit up to date, kann jemand da was empfehlen?


----------



## wholeStepDown (7. September 2012)

ein bekannter von mir fährt (ein fully) seit letzten Sommer schon mit seinen komplett abgefahrenen fetten Alberts rum; sein Händler meinte anscheinend! zu ihm, er hätte damit auf Schotter, Fels usw, mehr Grip, da mehr Fläche usw... und neue Reifen würden im Dreck/schlamm eh zugedreckt werden und hätten da dann auch nich mehr Grip. Ich hatte iwie keine Antwort parat...


----------



## sirios (7. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ein bekannter von mir fährt (ein fully) seit letzten Sommer schon mit seinen komplett abgefahrenen fetten Alberts rum; sein Händler meinte anscheinend! zu ihm, er hätte damit auf Schotter, Fels usw, mehr Grip, da mehr Fläche usw... und neue Reifen würden im Dreck/schlamm eh zugedreckt werden und hätten da dann auch nich mehr Grip. Ich hatte iwie keine Antwort parat...



Deswegen hat man auch bei allen  offroad Sportarten stark profilierte Reifen. Der Händler hat leider keinen blassen Schimmer


----------



## Mithras (7. September 2012)

klar haben Slicks mehr Grip auf glatten harten Oberflächen, deswegen fahren die in der Formel 1 auch nicht mit Stollenreifen.

Wenn dein Kumpel auch nur auf harten/ebenen Oberflächen fahren möchte, macht er mit dem fehlenden Profil definitiv was richtig.

Mit nem Fully aber was falsch  .. Wenns auch mal uneben, locker oder schartig wird .. könnte er evtl mit Stollen am Reifen mehr Spass haben


----------



## speichenquaeler (7. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> ein bekannter von mir fährt (ein fully) seit letzten Sommer schon mit seinen komplett abgefahrenen fetten Alberts rum; sein Händler meinte anscheinend! zu ihm, er hätte damit auf Schotter, Fels usw, mehr Grip, da mehr Fläche usw... und neue Reifen würden im Dreck/schlamm eh zugedreckt werden und hätten da dann auch nich mehr Grip. Ich hatte iwie keine Antwort parat...


 

Mein Daimlerhändler meinte letztens, als ich mit Steinschlag in der Frontscheibe kam:

Das lohnt sich nicht auszutauschen....vielmehr nehmen wir die kaputte Fronntscheibe raus, weil damit dürfen Sie nicht rumfahren...und da dann der Luftwiderstand so hoch wird entfernen wir noch die Heckscheibe...dann kann der Wind ungehindert durch den Wagen strömen...

Mensch Leudz...laßt Euch doch nciht so verkackeiern...


----------



## Mithras (7. September 2012)

:d


----------



## gavia64 (7. September 2012)

Versuchs mal mit einen anderen Handler!!!!!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (8. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martin82 (9. September 2012)




----------



## Schiltrac (9. September 2012)

jaja im schönstem Land der Welt 

super Bild!!


----------



## potzblitzer (9. September 2012)

Hammer Bild. Aber mit dem Schriftzug auf dem Rohr darfst du doch eigtl gar nicht da rumfahren


----------



## McFussel (10. September 2012)

Bis auf den Lenker fertig...und grade etwas kaputt!


----------



## Mithras (10. September 2012)

hmm ein Spank 777 in Silber/chrom ... würde da bestimmt gut kommen ... passt zur XTR


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Oder sowas hier  

http://www.chromagbikes.com/bars/fubars-osx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (10. September 2012)

Nope - gibt einen Havoc Carbon 750.  

Optik ist für mich nicht so wichtig - Funktion ist das A und O!  

Ist ja eh immer schmutzig


----------



## Mithras (10. September 2012)

ohh die Fubars sind aber schick!!  ..


----------



## camirras (10. September 2012)

Mein Nerve AM aus 2010 mit ein paar Anpassungen!


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2012)

Die Fubars sind klasse  Vielleicht kommt was an mein Enduro ran. @McFussel, wenn Funktion das wichtigere ist, dann ok, aber lenken tun die Fubars auch  !
Das Braun sieht so geil aus. Da gäbe es einen braunen Fubar im Übrigen !


----------



## McFussel (10. September 2012)

Wie war das beim Soldat Ryan? Fuuuuuubar!  

Denke der Havoc passt perfekt. Breite wie Gewicht.  Soll ja auch weiterhin getragen werden können!

Wovon ich begeistert bin sind die Laufräder von German-Lightness. Die Spike ist der Hammer - die Reifen grippen endlos. Einfach top....


----------



## OFA (10. September 2012)

Erster Tag als Einsteiger, -km 2- da wars noch sauber....


----------



## ASQ (10. September 2012)

Gestern in Garmisch gewesen und das Bike ein wenig ausgefahren


----------



## potzblitzer (10. September 2012)

Das hier ist ne Galerie, die Bilder dürfen gerne etwas größer sein


----------



## ASQ (10. September 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Das hier ist ne Galerie, die Bilder dürfen gerne etwas größer sein



das liegt am Format vom IBC album,, bzw BBCode


----------



## potzblitzer (10. September 2012)

ASQ schrieb:


> das liegt am Format vom IBC album,, bzw BBCode



Jo, den kann man aber auch größer einbetten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (10. September 2012)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Jo, den kann man aber auch größer einbetten:



Schon editiert ,,


----------



## OFA (10. September 2012)

Größer geht nur über Album oder?


----------



## ASQ (10. September 2012)

OFA schrieb:


> Größer geht nur über Album oder?


Wenn du auf dein Bild im Album klickst, steht rechts unten eine Liste mit "klein" "normal" "groß" etc etc ,, davon einfach den link nehmen, und beim Posten"editir" fenster das gelbe Bildchen mit den Bergen dazu verwenden (Grafik einfügen)


----------



## sirios (11. September 2012)




----------



## cane (12. September 2012)

Zuhause im Sauerland 

Nach 12 Jahren Fahrad Abstinenz bin ich schon nach 40 km und 1000 hm platt, traurig aber wahr. Kondition geht aber steil bergauf


----------



## rebirth (12. September 2012)

schon vor allem....


----------



## simdiem (12. September 2012)

@sirios

Tolles Panorama.  
Wie war die Abfahrt?


----------



## sirios (12. September 2012)

So wie das Panorama vermuten lässt: einfach Pornös !


----------



## sundawn77 (12. September 2012)

@martin82

ein Traum !!!

Da will ich auch unbedingt mal biken...nur schade, dass es in Zermatt so übertrieben teuer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benoppe84 (12. September 2012)

da ist das dinge...am freitag erstmal im stadtwald

"bin zu doof, um ein bild ins forum zustellen"


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

DAS nenn ich mal Stealth!


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. September 2012)




----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

benoppe84 schrieb:


> "bin zu doof, um ein bild ins forum zustellen"



Hast es in deinem Album schon hochgeladen? Oder willst es direkt hier hochladen?


----------



## benoppe84 (12. September 2012)

Wollte es direkt hochladen


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

Geh in dein Album, lad es dort hin und verlinke es hier damit. Probier es mal so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasserstop (12. September 2012)

Hab noch Bilder vom Godseeweg 





























Oh war das ne geile Tour


----------



## der_erce (12. September 2012)

sieht auch danach aus.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (13. September 2012)

Und wo war das? Echt epischer Anblick. So ne strecke ohne bäume am Berg lang hat auch was...


----------



## wasserstop (13. September 2012)

Das war im Vinschgau , Goldseeweg vom Stilfserjoch runter zur Furkelhütte.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. September 2012)

Den muss ich auch mal fahren, habs ja nicht weit bis Stilfs.


----------



## Timebandit (14. September 2012)

wasserstop schrieb:


> Hab noch Bilder vom Godseeweg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Schöne Pics! 
Die Kuh auf dem einen Foto sieht aber gentechnisch leicht verändert aus.
Greez,......


----------



## Boardi05 (14. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Wow! Schöne Pics!
> Die Kuh auf dem einen Foto sieht aber gentechnisch leicht verändert aus.
> Greez,......



Ehm, des is n Pferd


----------



## Timebandit (14. September 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ehm, des is n Pferd



Och, komm!! Ehrlich??


----------



## der_erce (14. September 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Wow! Schöne Pics!
> Die Kuh auf dem einen Foto sieht aber gentechnisch leicht verändert aus.
> Greez,......



Zum melken langts noch !


----------



## wasserstop (14. September 2012)

Mist ich dacht der Elch ist aber zahm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2012)

Es ist vollbracht - mein Torque FRX ist fertig, in meinem Aufbau, der die für mich weitestgehend optimale Grätsche aus Touren- und Bikeparktauglichkeit darstellt 

Hier zuerst mal die Schlachtung meines Torque FR - am Ende in dem Aufbau, in dem es mein Kumpel ab jetzt fahren wird (da fehlt noch sein Sattel + Stütze (SDG), Pedale (Sudpin III) und der Bash (Raceface)). Es war schon dunkel, daher das sehr mittelmäßige Foto... gibt bei Gelegenheit nochmal ein gescheites!






Und hier die "Foto-Lovestory" des FRX vom Originalzustand bis zu meinem Endzustand (vorerst )






Und hier der momentane Zustand nochmal in groß:





Gewicht wie auf dem Foto: 15,7kg. Mit Bikepark-LRS 1kg mehr.

Geplant ist noch eine 150er KS LEV, dann wieder mit meinem SLR XC (die aktuelle Sattel/Stützen-Kombi dann nur noch für Park) und bei der Schaltung muss noch etwas passieren, da ich wegen "Kompatibilitätsproblemen" am Umwerfer auf ein 26er Kettenblatt als kleines umsteigen musste (ziemlich genau der 1. Gang fehlt), kommt dann wohl eine 11-34er Kassette statt der 11-32er.


----------



## Mithras (15. September 2012)

den reifen überleg ich mir für kommendes Jahr... da es im Hausbikepark im Hochsommer meist sehr harte/trockene und staubige Strecken gibt.

Für die nässere Zeit setz ich weiter auf meine Marys .. haben heute wieder gute Dienste getan ..


----------



## Totoxl (15. September 2012)

Gefallen mir beide gut


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> den reifen überleg ich mir für kommendes Jahr... da es im Hausbikepark im Hochsommer meist sehr harte/trockene und staubige Strecken gibt.
> 
> Für die nässere Zeit setz ich weiter auf meine Marys .. haben heute wieder gute Dienste getan ..


Genau so passt das  Der Kauf des WW war motiviert durch das Wegrutschen auf trocken-harten Strecken ("2 Wheels driftin" KANN witzig sein, aber nur wenn man das will ) und den Rollwiderstand, der ist wirklich absolut top! Deshalb ist das jetzt auch meine Haupt-Tourenbereifung, nur bei richtigem Matsch kommt da noch die Mary drauf. Die Kombi MM Vertstar (die rutscht auf gar keinem Untergrund ) + WW Trailstar auf dem Park-LRS gefällt mir bisher auch sehr gut.


----------



## Mithras (15. September 2012)

ich hab noch MM gooey gluey / MM Triple Compound ...


----------



## Bombenkrator (16. September 2012)

Sooo


----------



## Totoxl (16. September 2012)

Uhh auch gut...


----------



## MikeZ (16. September 2012)

Was neues von der heutigen Tour:
Nerve AM 9.0 vs. Rose Crystal Stoke (meiner Frau...)


----------



## frankensteinmtb (16. September 2012)

Soo jetzt senke ich hier mal den Federwegsdurchschnitt
Es steht zum Verkauf, wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden 
Falls sich niemand melden sollte, hätte ich mal die Frage, ob es sich lohnen würde, dass Bike mit leichteren (gebrauchten) Komponenten zu tunen, also mehr so in Richtung Marathon oder XC? Die Sitzposition gefällt mir nämlich sehr gut, es steht nur zu Verkauf, weil ich jetzt mehr Federweg fahre
Die "Kettenführung" funktioniert übrigens sehr gut und wiegt ca.5 Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (16. September 2012)




----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> ich hab noch MM gooey gluey / MM Triple Compound ...


Hab ich in der FR Version als Alternative zu den WW auch  Bin die Kombi auch früher immmer das ganze Jahr gefahren (hier im Pfälzerwald funktionieren die MM eh immer sehr gut), aber der Rollwiderstand hat mich irgendwann doch *zu* sehr genervt...




Bombenkrator schrieb:


> Sooo


Very nice!  Wie läuft der Dämpfer?




MikeZ schrieb:


> Was neues von der heutigen Tour:
> Nerve AM 9.0 vs. Rose Crystal Stoke (meiner Frau...)


Ich finde das "Corporate Design" der Rose Bikes so verboten hässlich  (obwohl die Bikes ansich ganz ok sind), aber das schön cleane Nerve haut das weitestgehend wieder raus


----------



## MikeZ (17. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich finde das "Corporate Design" der Rose Bikes so verboten hässlich  (obwohl die Bikes ansich ganz ok sind), aber das schön cleane Nerve haut das weitestgehend wieder raus



Ich find´s auch hässlich, der umlaufende Markenname auf dem Unterrohr ist aber ganz nett...
Meiner Frau gefällt's und das ist die Hauptsache!
Technisch sind die Bikes echt ok, man merkt aber an den kleinen Details den Unterschied zu Canyon. Die Öffnungen für die innen verlegten Züge sind z. B. so eine Sache, wo der "Billig"-Charakter der Rose-Bikes durch kommt...


----------



## Bombenkrator (17. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Very nice!  Wie läuft der Dämpfer?
> ...



läuft sehr gut, fühlt sich echt an wie ein federdämpfer.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (18. September 2012)

Schauts mal auf pinkbike POD! Canyon -->

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/8651784/


----------



## Mithras (18. September 2012)

Huch! .. glück gehabt, dass er nicht den Hang runter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freezer (18. September 2012)

Ist ein Ausschnitt aus dem Canyon Roadtrip Video

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE_8FuKkvOM"]Canyon Fotoshooting Roadtrip - Mountainbikes 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## 4Olli (18. September 2012)

11.5 kg Nerve AM


----------



## MikeZ (18. September 2012)

Nice!
Die Laufräder sehen toll aus, allerdings würde ich die blauen Füchse abknibbeln...


----------



## T!ll (18. September 2012)

du warst nicht zufällig vor ein paar Wochen in Österreich mit dem Bike?


----------



## Wobbi (18. September 2012)

11,50kg ist ein tolles gewicht. und wenn s bei cc-touren bleibt, passiert den olympic auch nix!


----------



## 4Olli (19. September 2012)

@ Till - ja, ich war eine Woche in den KitzbühelerAlpen 

@ Wobbi - mmmh, die halten meine 88kg auch auf harten SingleTrails locker und ordentlich aus (grad ne Woche ausgiebig getestet)


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. September 2012)

Ja schon, aber sie sind halt auch extrem schmal. 
Das macht sich schon sehr bemerkbar wenn man gescheite und breite Felgen fährt.


----------



## DerMuckel (20. September 2012)

Achja, doch noch ein schöner September 




Ein paar Meter weiter gabs es einen netten Spielplatz; leider musste ich da rauf und net runter...




Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2012)

schönes Wurzelfeld *hrhr*  ..... ich würd den orangen Aufkleber an der Gabel noch runterpopeln .. der passt nicht zum bike


----------



## BENDERR (20. September 2012)

war gestern auch unterwegs (104km / 4:46h):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMuckel (20. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> schönes Wurzelfeld *hrhr*  ..... ich würd den orangen Aufkleber an der Gabel noch runterpopeln .. der passt nicht zum bike



Jo, stimmt. Der Bäpper ist mir bisher garnicht aufgefallen  wird wohl Zeit für eine neue Brille...


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> war gestern auch unterwegs (104km / 4:46h):


Dass die höchste Erhebung des Saarlands "Schimmelkopf" heißt, ist irgendwie lustig 

*duck und renn*


----------



## MeMa (20. September 2012)

Das ist gar nicht die Höchste. Das ist nämlich der Dollberg.
Und auf dem zweiten Platz ist so eine Name durchaus erlaubt


----------



## BENDERR (20. September 2012)

auf dem dollberg steht aber kein so schönes schild


----------



## Heili24 (20. September 2012)

So hier mal mein Custom Aufbau für meine Freundin 





















lg


----------



## simdiem (20. September 2012)

Sehr weiblich, sehr geil !!!  Richtig schick gemacht. Da freut sich sicher deine Freundin


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2012)

schöne Eloxarbeit... wie hast du das Alte runter bekommen ? Rohrreiniger?


----------



## Heili24 (20. September 2012)

Genau, mit Natronlauge 

Aber den Canyon Service zum Lager auspressen kannst vergessen...3-4 Wochen fürs auspressen und das selbe wieder fürs rein machen!

Geh lieber zum guten Bikerladen...die machen das in 20 min


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. September 2012)

Sehr schönes Mädchen Rad, gefällt mir sehr gut 

Einzig die Bremsscheiben sind hässlich, weil die Aussparungen fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heili24 (20. September 2012)

Ja, da hab ich mich auch gefragt warum die so sind...


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

Sogar den Piggie...echt schön geworden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

Heili24 schrieb:


> So hier mal mein Custom Aufbau für meine Freundin


Ist mir jetzt selbst für ein Mädels-Rad einen Tick ZU "girly", ist aber alles sehr schön gemacht und sehr stimmig, gute Arbeit! 
Hat deine Freundin einen langen Oberkörper...? Falls nein: (unbedingt) kürzerer Vorbau!! Dieses lange Ding beschränkt das Potential des Bikes IMMENS...


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. September 2012)

Heili24 schrieb:


> Ja, da hab ich mich auch gefragt warum die so sind...


 
Ne zeitlang wurden die Avid Scheiben so produziert. Konnte aber nie verstehen warum


----------



## Heili24 (20. September 2012)

Ja voll komisch...die eine Elixir war normal und bei der dann so....


----------



## Mithras (20. September 2012)

Damit sie schwerer sind 

Hab mal gelesen, dass die stabiler gebaut wurden, um verziehen zu vermindern .. waren bei meiner 2011er Avid Code auch dabei ... 

allerdings hab ich die normalen G3CS montiert .. da hat sich bisher auch nix verzogen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (20. September 2012)

Mein Torque FRX LTD


----------



## der_erce (20. September 2012)

Schick


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schick


 
Danke


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

und jetzt in Bunt


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Kann ich erst heute abend machen, wenn ich wieder zuhause am Rechner bin  Bei dem geilen Wetter geht´s aber nachmittag erstmal auf fette FR Tour mit dem Torque


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Du Lump...komm wir tauschen...du im Office hier und darfst am Computer spielen, ich geh in den Bergen Biken


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Ich sitz auch noch im Büro, aber um Punkt 12 bin ich weg und auf dem Weg zum Trail


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

PFfff...um 12...hast du ein Leben...


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

@der_erce

Hab halt nen guten Arbeitgeber 

Hier schon mal ein Bild von meinem FRX in Farbe


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Den hab ich auch, aber die Branche ist giftig.   Das Bild kenn ich...wir hatten uns über den umgedrehten Dämpfer unterhalten  ! Ja, RAW is halt einfach geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Ja hast recht, wir hatten schon mal korrespondiert 

Irgendwie hab ich mal Lust was am Bike zu ändern. Hast du ne Idee?


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

lol...was willstn ausgeben? Nen Anfang wär mal nen andersfarbiger Lenker vielleicht? Der gibt dir dann evtl ne Richtung .... Übrigens grad mitbekommen, dass nen Kumpel von mir seinen letzten Urlaubstag in Bad Hindelang hat


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung in welche Richtung das Gehen soll, eigentlich bin ich mit dem Aufbau sehr zufrieden und es fährt sich top. Eventuell hast du Recht und ich werden verschiedene farbliche Akzente setzen.


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Die Chromag Fubar OSX haben recht coole Farben.


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Oder für schmales Geld nen Sixpack


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Japp, die auch.


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2012)

ich sachs immer wieder Spank 777 Evo in silber/chrom ... kommt an dem FRX sicherlich richtig gut .. und ist schön breit *gg*






 ..


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Aber es is kein Farbakzent  !


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2012)

stimmt .. trotzdem geil  .. den gibt es auch in bunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Das stimmt allerdings  .. Mich würd der mit mehr rise mal interssieren...Evtl was fürs enduro, da fahr ich noch mit 660mm


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. September 2012)

Die neuen Sixpack sind sicherlich "dezent" 


edit.. wegen "Nicht-Augen-Aufmachens"


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Die neuen Sixpack sind sicherlich auch erwähnenswert und "dezent"


 
Sixpack habe ich oben schon erwähnt.


----------



## Pectoralis (21. September 2012)

hier mal meine Kiste


----------



## dia-mandt (21. September 2012)

wie macht sich der vivid im frx?


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Ahh...endlich mal ein Dropzone...seltene Kiste.. Gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Das Dropzone ist echt geil 

Lediglich die Scheibe hinter der Kassette würde ich noch entfernen, die ist hässlich :kotz:


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

die hab ich auch noch drin...    und ich hab mir überlegt ob ich nicht noch nen nabenreiniger mit reinhäng


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Aber bitte in Neonfarbe


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2012)

Jaa Nabenreiniger gehen ab, falls du da welche siehst/kaufst/bestellst .. ich nehm auch 4


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

@der_erce

Bist du noch im Büro? Ich hab mich schon umgezogen und mache gleich los zum Trail


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2012)

Danke .. ich sitz noch bis 20Uhr im Büro ... und das WE is auch schon recht vollgestopft mit Terminen ..  ..-_-


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

@Mithras:

Das tut mir leid für dich, aber wenn ich es schaffe, dann schneide ich heute noch das Video und stell es rein, vielleicht heitert dich das etwas auf


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2012)

das wär ein Angebot ... PS: ich bestell mir jetzt Nabenputzringe


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Ich nehm 4 neongelb, danke


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @der_erce
> 
> Bist du noch im Büro? Ich hab mich schon umgezogen und mache gleich los zum Trail



PFFf...ich wünsch dir jetzt mal ne schöne Fahrt, obwohl ich eigentlich was anderes wünschen sollt, aber wie sagt man so schön: Hals und Beinbruch...bzw. Platten und nen 8er? 

Bin denk ich bis 4 oder 5 im Office.

Haha...wo bestellst du die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (21. September 2012)

Hab ich bei Ebay in blau/neongelb fÃ¼r 1,30â¬/Paar geschossen .. geeignet fÃ¼r Simsonfelge ...


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

geil


----------



## Mithras (21. September 2012)

die gibt es da massenhaft


----------



## der_erce (21. September 2012)

ich kuck auch grad


----------



## Pectoralis (21. September 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> wie macht sich der vivid im frx?



hatte vor einigen Wochen - als der DB zum Service war - den Vivid als Leihdämpfer. Nach ein paar Tagen war für mich klar, dass der bei Gelegenheit den DB erstezt. Ich hatte keine Unterschiede zum DB feststellen können. Beim Vivid gefällt mir die ordentliche Klickverstellung, die man sofort beim Fahren bemerkt und auch höhrt  und ohne Werkzeug zu bewältigen ist. Einfach einfach halt. So brauche ich es...das gefummel an den merkwürdigen Schrauben am DB hat mich schon am ersten Tag genervt.

Beim Uphill, was oft vorkommt, einfach "zuklicken" und wenns los geht einfach wieder auf. War ja mit dem DB nicht drin...und ganz nebenbei spart man fast 700g. D.h. man kann sich mal wieder während ner Tour nen Weizenbier gönnen.


----------



## christoph86 (21. September 2012)




----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. September 2012)

christoph86 schrieb:


>



geile passage da wo dein nerve steht


----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. September 2012)

Pectoralis schrieb:


> hier mal meine Kiste



AAHHHhhhhhh


*WEG MIT DEM SCHUTZ FÜR DIE RITZELLLL* !!!!!! *GEHT ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!!!*

Sonst tip top das bike !


----------



## wholeStepDown (22. September 2012)

Nö, lass ruhig dran - wiegt nichts und fällt kaum auf ;-)
Irgendwer hat mal beschlossen, dass das nicht kool ist (genauso wie der orange Info Aufkleber auf der Fox) und alle plapperns nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (22. September 2012)

Mein Nerve MR (ist zu verkaufen, siehe Bikemarkt)


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Nö, lass ruhig dran - wiegt nichts und fällt kaum auf ;-)
> Irgendwer hat mal beschlossen, dass das nicht kool ist (genauso wie der orange Info Aufkleber auf der Fox) und alle plapperns nach



1) es sieht ******** aus
2) es hat absolut keine funktion


----------



## DiscoDuDe (22. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Nö, lass ruhig dran - wiegt nichts und fällt kaum auf ;-)
> Irgendwer hat mal beschlossen, dass das nicht kool ist (genauso wie der orange Info Aufkleber auf der Fox) und alle plapperns nach



So ist es 

genau darauf wollte ich mit meiner aussage raus, das wenn man mal hier ein halbes jahr oder länger mitliest ständig das kommentar kommt OMG die Plastikscheibe OMG das schaut fürchterlich aus


----------



## jaamaa (22. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> 1) es sieht ******** aus
> 2) es hat absolut keine funktion



zu 1. Stimmt!
zu 2. Stimt nicht! Ist mir nämlich letzte Woche passiert, trotz perfekt eingestelltem Schaltwerk.


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

meine erfahrungen mit diesen scheiben liefen bisher immer so ab:
kette springt trotzdem ab, verkeilt sich irgendwo zwischen plastikscheibe und ritzelpaket und ist nur mit massiver gewalt wieder rauszubekommen..


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> meine erfahrungen mit diesen scheiben liefen bisher immer so ab:
> kette springt trotzdem ab, verkeilt sich irgendwo zwischen plastikscheibe und ritzelpaket und ist nur mit massiver gewalt wieder rauszubekommen..


 
Richtig 

Sieht bescheiden aus und erfüllt keine Funktion, also ab damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wholeStepDown (22. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> meine erfahrungen mit diesen scheiben liefen bisher immer so ab:
> kette springt trotzdem ab, verkeilt sich irgendwo zwischen plastikscheibe und ritzelpaket und ist nur mit massiver gewalt wieder rauszubekommen..



Richtig 2 

Aber du musst nicht neu einspeichen, oder? 
Ich bin so frei und attestier dieser Diskussion eine chron. Sinnlosigkeit


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2012)

Ist das eine gesicherte Diagnose oder nur ein Verdacht?


----------



## LT.Kali (22. September 2012)

Servus,

nun sind endlich die "richtigen" Pedale dran. Bike ist jetzt 3 Wochen "alt".






Gruß


----------



## Pectoralis (22. September 2012)

...ok ihr habt gewonnen...mach ihn gleich ab. nicht dass sich einer das auge an meinem bike verletzt geht das ding ohne peitsche ab


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

einfach mit ner schere kaputtschneiden..


----------



## der_erce (22. September 2012)

Mal ne andere Perspektive


----------



## nukular2008 (22. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> einfach mit ner schere kaputtschneiden..



hab ich bisher nie hinbekommen...
(was natürlich nicht heißt das es niemand hinbekommen kann^^)
 @der_erce:


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

naja..ein bisschen gewalt is schon von nöten


----------



## Xah88 (22. September 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> hab ich bisher nie hinbekommen...
> (was natürlich nicht heißt das es niemand hinbekommen kann^^)
> @_der_erce_:



schere/kneifzange...in 1 min ab...


----------



## Pectoralis (22. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> naja..ein bisschen gewalt is schon von nöten




das ding war schon in zwei teile gebrochen. hatte ich garnicht bemerkt
mit der guten alten kombizange angefasst und weg iss es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)




----------



## seidelix (22. September 2012)

Aufm kopf gelandet oder wie? 


der_erce schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Perspektive


----------



## ASQ (22. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> 1) es sieht ******** aus
> 2) es hat absolut keine funktion



Und wenn sie doch mal überspringt, sind deine Speichen am Arsch,,
,,und das nur ,, weil Leute im forum meinen, das das uncool aussehen würde.

Für Leute die jeden Berg hochschieben , und somit das obere Ritzel nicht brauchen mag das ja ok sein.

Und ja, hab schon Leute das Bike Heimschieben sehn, weil die Speichen verreckt sind.


----------



## BENDERR (22. September 2012)

mehr bums in den beinen -> kein kleines ritzel! 

(spass)


.. wenn die kette wirklich micht schwung überspringt, dann hält so ne olle plastescheibe die auch nicht auf..


----------



## T!ll (22. September 2012)

4Olli schrieb:


> @ Till - ja, ich war eine Woche in den KitzbühelerAlpen



dann haben wir uns ziemlich sicher am Brechhornhaus gesehen 
dachte als das Rad kenn ich doch irgendwoher..


----------



## Mrjojo (23. September 2012)

Servus,

nach monatelangem Freds lesen und Bilder angucken hab ich heute mal mein kleines "Schwarzes" hochgeladen. Auch wenn sich vermutlich schon viele am Stealth satt gesehen haben... 

Grüße


----------



## nukular2008 (23. September 2012)

Mrjojo schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich vermutlich schon viele am Stealth satt gesehen haben...



Am Stealth nicht, aber an diesem "auf Alt gemacht" Look der Fotos ehrlich gesagt schon...


----------



## fibbs (23. September 2012)

Am Freitag war ich nochmal die Standardrunde fahren und bin dabei zum ersten Mal aufs Seekarkreuz abgebogen und aufgestiegen. Tolle Sicht mit tollem Spätsommerspätnachmittaglicht. 









Leider hatte ich die "richtige" Kamera nicht dabei, deswegen musste das Telefon herhalten.


----------



## monkey10 (24. September 2012)

Eigentlich um die Gegend zu fotografieren. Ist viel schöner als mein Rad 

















Unglaubliches Licht um 17 Uhr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (24. September 2012)

@seidelix logooo und so den ganzen Tag noch gefahren   @fibbs tolle aussicht.  @monkey10 , genau, schieb doch mal den drahtesel weg


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

@monkey10:

Sehr schöne Landschaft, da wird das Fahrrad zur Nebensache


----------



## 4Olli (24. September 2012)

T!ll schrieb:


> dann haben wir uns ziemlich sicher am Brechhornhaus gesehen
> dachte als das Rad kenn ich doch irgendwoher..



Stimmt, da war ich auch  
warst Du einer aus der Gruppe, die gestartet ist, als ich dort angekommen bin


----------



## Boardi05 (24. September 2012)




----------



## rebirth (25. September 2012)

war jemand von der Nbger fraktion diesen sonntag in osternohe?


----------



## bonny-m (25. September 2012)

Mein FRX Dropzone 2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (25. September 2012)

Sonntag Onohe leider nein .. *denk* .. Samstag is Ochsenkopf angepeilt .. es sei denn das Wetter am Samstag is so mies, das wir da nicht nach Bischofsgrün können, dann Sonntag Onohe


----------



## swoosh999 (25. September 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> war jemand von der Nbger fraktion diesen sonntag in osternohe?



wenn der doc grünes licht gibt und die schulter hält, ja


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. September 2012)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> wenn der doc grünes licht gibt und die schulter hält, ja


 
Er hat den vergangenen Sonntag gemeint


----------



## swoosh999 (25. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Er hat den vergangenen Sonntag gemeint



ups..der sauhund hat bestimmt heimlich den beitrag geändert 
oder ich mich einfach verlesen 
 @rebirth
ich selbst (ohne bike) war an der bayerischen und am sonntag (23.09) anwesend (als Fotograf abgestellt)


----------



## Mithras (25. September 2012)

bin auch auf den Leim gegangen


----------



## Alexeus (25. September 2012)

Strive ESX 9.0 SL mit Hope Tech M4 Evo Black Edition


----------



## luxaltera (25. September 2012)

Alexeus schrieb:


> Strive ESX 9.0 SL mit Hope Tech M4 Evo Black Edition



Schickes Rad!


----------



## rebirth (25. September 2012)

swoosh999 hast mich net gesehen? weißes strive und so..


----------



## simdiem (25. September 2012)

@Alexeus

Sehr sehr schick


----------



## Totoxl (25. September 2012)

Meins mal wieder




Vorbau kürzer, Lenker und Pedale wieder entlackt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider_x (25. September 2012)

War einfacher als erwartet


----------



## BENDERR (25. September 2012)

auseinandernehmen is immer einfach.. das aber wieder funktionierend zusammen zu kriegen is das schwere daran


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. September 2012)

@_rider x_:

Was hast´n gemacht? Nur nen Ölwechsel oder nen großen Service?


----------



## ChrizZZz (26. September 2012)

Öl und Staubabstreifer? Druck wird ja augenscheinlich noch drauf sein.


----------



## 4Stroke (26. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> auseinandernehmen is immer einfach.. das aber wieder funktionierend zusammen zu kriegen is das schwere daran



schwer ist das nicht 
gerade wenn man nur Öl und Dichtungen wechselt


----------



## Totoxl (26. September 2012)

Wieder schlechtes Wetter, wieder Langeweile, wieder Lack entfernt. Ich finde es ganz gut so



de


----------



## Mithras (26. September 2012)

hast die Räder selbst silber gemacht? .. krass


----------



## rider_x (26. September 2012)

Hab nur Öl und den Standarddichtungssatz gewechselt! Einer der Abstreifringe war undicht und hat gesifft.Die Anleitung gabs ja bei youtube von nem Fox Mitarbeitet.
@ ChrizZZz: Druck? Keine Ahnung wie der Rest von dem Teil aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Mithras (26. September 2012)

Luftkammer kannst noch selber machen an der Gabel .. halt alten Schmodder raus und neues Fluid rein  (erübrigt sich bei ner Van) 

Haste die 2012er SKF Staubabstreifer rein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (26. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> hast die Räder selbst silber gemacht? .. krass


Aber sicher...
Das sind Mavic 321 Felgen, wollte sie eigentlich gegen silberne tauschen, war aber zu geizig da diese noch voll in Ordnung sind. Statt neuen Speichen + Felgen, habe ich vorsichtig mit Natronlauge den Lack entfernt. Jetzt sind die Sachen Raw.


----------



## rider_x (26. September 2012)

Ist ne VAN also keine Luftkammer. Stahlfeder rules  !
Ja die SKF Dichtungen sind jetzt drin
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p8d5b2cb819800af130f84922dcfddb52/Fox-Dust-Wiper-SKF.html


----------



## Mithras (26. September 2012)

wäre nett, wenn du n kurzes Feedback geben könntest, ob die Gabel dadurch besser anspricht


----------



## rider_x (26. September 2012)

Also das Ansprechverhalten war vorher schon gut! Kann aber auch sein das das schon eine 2012er Gabel ist. Bei Auslieferung hatte Canyon Probleme weil die 2011 Gabeln aus waren und ich musste ne Woche länger warten. Wer weiß...
Aber ich fahr mal ne Runde und gebe Bescheid.


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> wäre nett, wenn du n kurzes Feedback geben könntest, ob die Gabel dadurch besser anspricht


 
Ich habe bein letzten Service in meiner Fox 40 auch die SKF Dichtungen verbaut und habe direkt danach einen deutlichen Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten gemerkt. Das "Losbrechmoment" wurde durch die SKF merklich verringert.


----------



## 4Stroke (27. September 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> wäre nett, wenn du n kurzes Feedback geben könntest, ob die Gabel dadurch besser anspricht



Ich habe bei meiner FOX 40 Gabel ebenfalls SKF Dichtungen verbaut.
Mein Fazit: Die Standrohre laufen in den neuen SKF Dichtungen wie Butter, bei meinen alten Dichtungen war das nicht der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaxxxon (27. September 2012)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Aber sicher...
> Das sind Mavic 321 Felgen, wollte sie eigentlich gegen silberne tauschen, war aber zu geizig da diese noch voll in Ordnung sind. Statt neuen Speichen + Felgen, habe ich vorsichtig mit Natronlauge den Lack entfernt. Jetzt sind die Sachen Raw.



Schaut extrem geil aus! Fragt sich nur, wie lange. Oder haste Klarlack draufgemacht? Auf jeden Fall besser als in Schwarz!


----------



## Totoxl (27. September 2012)

Schöner Berg im Hintergrund, solltest du da nicht mit dem Bike drauf stehen 

Die Felgen sind ja Raw, normal läuft das ein wenig an und das sollte es gewesen sein.
Ansonsten wird was anderes damit gemacht. (der Winter kommt)


----------



## wholeStepDown (27. September 2012)

hatte einer von euch Füchsen die Gabel für den ersten Service zu den Toxos geschickt, oder habt ihr gleich von Beginn an das Teil selber gewartet?


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> hatte einer von euch Füchsen die Gabel für den ersten Service zu den Toxos geschickt, oder habt ihr gleich von Beginn an das Teil selber gewartet?


 
Habe die Gabel von Anfang an selbst geserviced.


----------



## Mithras (27. September 2012)

den Ölwechsel selber, aber ich werd se im Winter einschicken .. ich kann machen was ich will, meine 180mm Fox 36 federt nur bis 150 ein .. aber die 150 macht se sehr ordentlich 

(und ja ich hab Druckstufe auf etc.. alles Mögliche versucht).. wenn ich die Luft komplett ablasse lässt sie sich komplett einfedern .. hab die Vermutung, dass zu viel Gabelöl in die Luftkammer gedrückt wird und dadurch ein künstlicher Maximalanschlag entsteht .. scheint wohl ne Dichtung hin zu sein ..


----------



## rider_x (27. September 2012)

@ Mithras: Die richtige Menge Öl hast du aber auf der Luftseite eingefüllt, oder? Weil wenn zu viel Öl drin ist hat das die von dir genannte Nebenwirkung.

@ wholeStepDown: Den ersten Ölwechsel hab ich selber gemacht und wenn ich weiß wie ich den Komplettservice durchführen kann werd ich auch das versuchen. Hab mich bis jetzt nicht damit beschäftigt. Vielleicht kann Freerider1504 da mal ne Anleitung posten, oder gibts da was im Netz?...Bestimmt schon, ich habs wahrscheinlich nur noch nicht gefunden oder gründlich genug gesucht.
;-)


----------



## Mithras (27. September 2012)

30 statt 40 ml Fox green.. und nen Schluck (5ml) Fluid in die Luftkammer


----------



## rider_x (27. September 2012)

Also hier im Video wird das mit dem zu viel eingefüllten Öl besprochen. Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob sich die Gabel dann trotzdem noch durch den kompletten Federweg fahren läßt (ohne Luft) wie du es beschrieben hast. Vieleicht einfach mal Toxo oder Flat Out Suspension anrufen. Und genau danach fragen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QWili5jKgY"]Special Gabel Service 2011 Fox 36er Serie 180mm - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## nukular2008 (27. September 2012)

rider_x schrieb:


> @ wholeStepDown: Den ersten Ölwechsel hab ich selber gemacht und wenn ich weiß wie ich den Komplettservice durchführen kann werd ich auch das versuchen. Hab mich bis jetzt nicht damit beschäftigt. Vielleicht kann Freerider1504 da mal ne Anleitung posten, oder gibts da was im Netz?...Bestimmt schon, ich habs wahrscheinlich nur noch nicht gefunden oder gründlich genug gesucht.
> ;-)



guck mal hier: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm


----------



## JulianM. (28. September 2012)

falls nochmal fragen wegen fahrwerkeinstellungen aufkommen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (29. September 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> falls nochmal fragen wegen fahrwerkeinstellungen aufkommen: Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps - YouTube


 super Tipp, genau so muss es gemacht werden


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Nö, lass ruhig dran - wiegt nichts und fällt kaum auf ;-)









BTW: weniger Bla, mehr Fotos!  (ich habe aktuell keine neuen - außer von der neuen KeFü-Rolle )


----------



## Stefan_78 (29. September 2012)

@`Smubob´


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2012)

Ich habe das Teil übrigens übrig, wer es käuflich erwerben will, um damit sein Bike zu tunen, der möge sich bei mir melden


----------



## Boardi05 (29. September 2012)




----------



## prof.66 (30. September 2012)

Sry für die schlechte Quali wurde mit dem Handy gemacht


----------



## Balu. (1. Oktober 2012)

Tag 758 ohne Service, ich glaube diesen Winter gibt´s viel Arbeit ...


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Oktober 2012)

@ Balu

Wie läuft bei der der Evolver im ES (starke Unebenheiten, schnelles Fahren)?


----------



## Scott Freerider (2. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. Oktober 2012)

Da hat aber jemand schlecht retouchiert  !


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike, aber n bissl zu sauber


----------



## Balu. (2. Oktober 2012)

4Stroke schrieb:


> @ Balu
> 
> Wie läuft bei der der Evolver im ES (starke Unebenheiten, schnelles Fahren)?



Ich bin ein recht schwerer Fahrer und konnte den Dämpfer dennoch so einstellen das es mir sehr gut passt. Viel low speed compression und die Kammergröße auf "2". Was mir immer schon gefehlt hat war ein wenig mehr mid speed, natürliche Kicker hat der Hinterbau teilweise verschluckt und ich konnte kaum Höhe gewinnen. 
Schnelle kleine Unebenheiten hat er genause souverän weggebügelt wie große Steine. Ich fahre aber auch mehr Enduro als Bikepark.
Jetzt merke ich seit ein paar Tagen das die Dämpfung spürbar nachlässt, wie gesagt Wartung überfällig. Alles in allem bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Um Längen besser als der Serienmonarch...


----------



## Nduro (3. Oktober 2012)

@ Scott f.....
Schönes Bike. Ist das so noch original, oder schon verändert? 
Kenne mich bei dem Modell nicht aus.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Oktober 2012)

schaut bis auf die griffe original aus


----------



## Scott Freerider (3. Oktober 2012)

Nduro schrieb:


> @ Scott f.....
> Schönes Bike. Ist das so noch original, oder schon verändert?
> Kenne mich bei dem Modell nicht aus.



Geändert wurde:


Lenker nc-17 318 pro
Vorbau thomson elite
Griffe Odi Troy Lee Edition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. Oktober 2012)

mein torque und ich in maribor! nichts besonderes  man kann ja nicht dauernd action fotos machen man muss auch fahren


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. Oktober 2012)

boahh eh... warum geht das nicht mim fotos, habs aus meinem album übertragen 

(sry fürn dopplepost)


----------



## der_erce (4. Oktober 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> boahh eh... warum geht das nicht mim fotos, habs aus meinem album übertragen
> 
> (sry fürn dopplepost)







Ich war mal so frech .


----------



## Foxfreak (4. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein Schmuckstück


----------



## honesaint (7. Oktober 2012)

So wie es da steht knappe 16 kilo. Mit 2 ply Reifen und Stahl Coil Fahrwerk. Das Rad war ursprünglich mal ein Playzone.


----------



## der_erce (7. Oktober 2012)

Schicker Umbau.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Oktober 2012)

Etwas viel blau für meinen Geschmack, aber Konzept trotzdem konsequent durchgezogen


----------



## simdiem (7. Oktober 2012)

honesaint schrieb:


> So wie es da steht knappe 16 kilo. Mit 2 ply Reifen und Stahl Coil Fahrwerk. Das Rad war ursprünglich mal ein Playzone.



Sehr schön . Stimmiges Farbkonzept! Was für eine Titanfeder ist das, die du im CCDB fährst?  

Gruß Simon


----------



## honesaint (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke an alle! 

Das ist eine K9 Race Stahlfeder.


----------



## lnt (7. Oktober 2012)

echt klasse aufgebaut! herrliche RF-Teile, bin auch Fan der Marke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Oktober 2012)

krass flacher sitzwinkel...

wird aber wahrscheinlich nur zum parkballern benutzt?!


----------



## sirios (7. Oktober 2012)

Ein super Herbsttag nach dem Regen gestern... zwar etwas dirty heute, aber da steh ich ja drauf   





Spielerei


----------



## Timebandit (7. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> krass flacher sitzwinkel...
> 
> wird aber wahrscheinlich nur zum parkballern benutzt?!



???Flacher Sitzwinkel??? Ich gehe davon aus dass Du das FRX meintest??

Das FRX hat 73/74° je nach Einstellung und somit einen steileren als das "normale" Torque mit 72,2°. Lässt sich meines Erachtens einfacher bergauf pedallieren als das "normale".

Greez,.........


----------



## Wobbi (7. Oktober 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> ???Flacher Sitzwinkel??? Ich gehe davon aus dass Du das FRX meintest??
> 
> Das FRX hat 73/74° je nach Einstellung und somit einen steileren als das "normale" Torque mit 72,2°. Lässt sich meines Erachtens einfacher bergauf pedallieren als das "normale".
> 
> Greez,.........



du meinst den virtuellen sitzwinkel? der stimmt hinten und vorne nicht, sobald der sattel oberhalb des steuersatzes ist. 

edit:
gilt eh für alle rahmen mit virtueller angabe und versetztem anschlagpunkt des sattelrohres!


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Oktober 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Ein super Herbsttag nach dem Regen gestern... zwar etwas dirty heute, aber da steh ich ja drauf



Wieso hast du auf den FOX DHX 5.0 Air gewechselt? Ist der "getunt"?


----------



## sirios (7. Oktober 2012)

Der Monarch war einfach nur Mist und hat andauernd Luft verloren. Den DHX hab ich sau günstig bekommen. Jo, das Teil ist leicht getunt (Luftkammer) und passt mir so echt gut


----------



## MeMa (8. Oktober 2012)

Die große Canyon-Galerie mal anders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Da isser:





Dickes Lob nochmal an Canyon. Trotz 3 m Flug gegen den Baum hat's Strive keine Macken. Sitzt alles noch so wie es soll.


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Die große Canyongallerie mal anders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mir wärs lieber wenn das entsprechende Rohr so aussehen würde, wie dein rechtes Schlüsselbein...und das selbige wie dein Strive jetzt!

Laß nageln und gut. 

beste Grüße und Besserung


----------



## brillenboogie (8. Oktober 2012)

autsch! gute besserung auch von mir! 


mein torque in klosters: 





es hat sich gut geschlagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
bis auf dem elefantösen körpergewicht angepassten federn in gabel und dämpfer, langer sattelstütze + 11-36er kassette für gewisse uphill qualitäten und nem klapperfreien zee schaltwerk (noch) serie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (8. Oktober 2012)

Oha .. Schlüsselbein .. Gute Besserung! .. durften am Samstag auch nen Piloten mit Verdacht auf Schlüsselbeinbruch in Osternohe auf der Strecke versorgen .. :/


----------



## Tier (8. Oktober 2012)

Gute Besserung auch von mir! 

--

Von meiner heutigen Feierabendrunde..






Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## MeMa (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke 

wird schon


----------



## frankensteinmtb (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube, dass ich es verkaufe, da ich jetzt auf mehr Federweg (aber trotzdem noch Hardtail) umgestiegen bin... 
Bei Interesse einfach ne PN :










Übrigens auch noch Besserung auch von mir
Wann ists passiert? Ich hab was an der Hand gebrochen nach dem unnötigen Sturz(Achtung ist nicht mein Canyon). Dachte ich wäre zu schnell und bin bei dem Sprung nicht abgesprungen, dann irgendwie schief gekommen, den Rest sieht man ja :/ Den Sprung bin ich vorher schon öfters gesprungen, war immer kein Problem  Das war letzten Sonntag, ich hab jetzt noch drei Wochen und halts immoment schon kaum noch aus ohne fahren


----------



## Mithras (8. Oktober 2012)

zu viel am Vorderrd gebremst .. ?! .. Das is imer ärgerlich, wenn bei sowas gleich was bricht .. ./


----------



## frankensteinmtb (9. Oktober 2012)

War ein ca. 15cm hoher Baumstumpf, der mein Heck hochgeschlagen hat  und hab natürlich auch mit vorne gebremst... Der einzige Grund, warum was gebrochen ist, ist dass ich mit dem linken Handgelenk auf den Querliegenden Baumstämmen und nicht auf dem normalen Bodem gelandet bin :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (9. Oktober 2012)

Bin nen Absatz zu schnell gesprungen, bin dadurch zu weit und direkt mit dem Vorderrad in einer mulde. Kkonnte das bike noch abfangen, hab dann aber hinterradbremse gezogen, ist dann zur Seite weg, hat sich verkantet und Abflug. Heute sind dann auch die ganze prellungen rausgekommen. Sitz auch gerade  schon wieder beim Arzt. Bin ein wenig bedient.


----------



## MeMa (9. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag mittag war's


----------



## DiscoDuDe (9. Oktober 2012)

na dann allen *gute besserung! * , das nächste Mal einfach besser Biken!

*Und POSITIV sehen!* Die Season ist eh schon vorbei, besser jetzt als z.B. im März


----------



## Eisbein (10. Oktober 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> ???Flacher Sitzwinkel??? Ich gehe davon aus dass Du das FRX meintest??
> 
> Das FRX hat 73/74° je nach Einstellung und somit einen steileren als das "normale" Torque mit 72,2°. Lässt sich meines Erachtens einfacher bergauf pedallieren als das "normale".
> 
> Greez,.........



Virtuell ja!

Aber! schau dir mal den gewaltigen knick an. Wenn jetzt jemand wie ich mit 192cm ein m oder l rahmen fährt, muss die stütze dementsprechend weit raus. dann ist schnell vorbei mit 73°.

Wie auch immer, tolles rad und DU musst damit zurecht kommen.

Ich hab meinem Torque ES jetzt eine Lyrik verpasst. Bild werde ich vll. nachher mal machen, wenn ich vom schlammspielen zurückkomme!


----------



## Wilddieb (10. Oktober 2012)

Soo, dann erweitere ich die Canyon Galerie mal um ein paar Bilder. 

Als Mechaniker hab ich so die Angewohnheit mir meine Bikes selber auf und umzubauen. Einfach etwas fertiges zu kaufen... hmm.. reizt mich irgendwie zu wenig. 
Diesmal war es an der Zeit, den 12Jährigen Diamondback X10 Rahmen auszumustern und ich hab mir einen gebrauchten Torque ES Rahmen von 2008 zugelegt.

Zu dem Rahmen kann ich nur sagen, dass der sich absolut prima fährt, ob bergab oder bergauf. Allerdings bin ich da noch in der Optimierungsphase falls es ein paar aufmerksame Betrachter hier gibt. ^^
Z.B. muss ich noch gucken was ich mit den Kettenblatt/Umwerfer Kombi mache, da ich nur zwei Kränze fahren will, und die KS i900 Sattelstütze ist für mich völlig unbrauchbar, da ich sie zu kurz bestellt habe, der Sattel lässt sich nicht genügend neigen und komischerweise ist mir der Sattel iwie nach Hinten gerutscht. Normalerweise hält was ich festschraube eigentlich gut, aber egal..

Die Bilder stammen vom Handy und etwas bearbeitet.
Und... Ja ich hab Reflektoren, ja ich hab ne Klingel und nein ich habe es für die Photos nicht geputzt. 

Noch mehr gibt es hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1232628


----------



## MUD´doc (11. Oktober 2012)

@ Wilddieb
Das mit dem Sattel kannte ich.
Meine damalige Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Sattel hatte das gleiche Problem.
Habe ganz leicht mit einem Stück Schleifpapier (glaub 150er) quer zum Gestänge
die Sattelaufnahme aufgerauht. Danach war Ruhe mit dem Sattel-nach-hinten-rutschen.
Ich würd den vorderen Reflektor so ausschneiden wie das Logo und darüber kleben.
Sieht bestimmt gut aus und fällt dann gar nicht mehr als Reflektor auf.
Hey, gute Idee eigentlich (muß ich auch mal machen).
Was sind das für Naben?


----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2012)

Tork auf bissl über 3000m. Da noch mit der ersatz Van R

und ****! ich will da wieder hin JETZT!!!


----------



## der_erce (11. Oktober 2012)

@Wilddieb Schick...aber aufgeklebte Reflektoren?  @Eisbein wie immer klasse Aussichten. Herrlich!


----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2012)

jau, genau am linken bildrand müsste man die zugspitze sehen können.


----------



## Wilddieb (11. Oktober 2012)

Jo, Eisbein. Gefällt mir auch das Bild. 



MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ Wilddieb
> Das mit dem Sattel kannte ich.
> Meine damalige Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Sattel hatte das gleiche Problem.
> Habe ganz leicht mit einem Stück Schleifpapier (glaub 150er) quer zum Gestänge
> ...



Das mit dem Reflektor vorne ist echt ne gute Idee, das Logo hätte ja genügend Fläche dazu. 
Das mit dem Verrutschen hab ich zum ersten Mal, aber fahre in nächster Zeit mal mit ner normalen Stütze und irgendwann möcht ich mir ne LEV 150mm gönnen. 

Sind Hope BigUn, die Laufräder hab ich auch mal gebraucht gekauft, vor ca. nem Jahr oder mehr. Vorne geht die Bremsscheibe nur mit Senkkopfschrauben wegen der PostMount Aufnahme. Aber die Naben sind super Wartungsfreundlich und passende Industrielager noch gut zu bekommen.




der_erce schrieb:


> @_Wilddieb_ Schick...aber aufgeklebte Reflektoren?



Joa, das ist halt sone CH Vorschrift, dass man Reflektoren und so haben muss. Da bei uns auch haufenweise Passanten und ab und zu auch Kontrolleure herumstreifen, tu ich mir das halt mal an und in der Dämmerung noch Sichtbar sein, hat ja auch sein gutes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (11. Oktober 2012)

Verstehe. Müsstest du dann aber nicht auch Reflektoren an den Speichen haben? Die Idee mit dem Frontreflektor im Canyon Logo ist ne witzige Idee.


----------



## Wilddieb (11. Oktober 2012)

Ob Reflektoren in den Speichen Vorschrift sind weiss ich nichtmal. Dann währen ja noch welche für Pedalen. Aber beim Trails heizen geht das Zeug eh gleich kaputt kaum hat mans drauf. Und die im Rad hat auch kaum noch einer dran. Bei einigen älteren Citybikes vieleicht noch.

Aber die Kindervelos bei uns müssen zur Prüfungszeit dann immer wieder fahrtüchtig gemacht und mit diversen Reflektoren, Licht usw. ausgestattet werden.  Ach ja, und ein Schloss dabeizuhaben ist theoretisch auch Vorschrift. Aber geklaut wird in Gegend Zürich auch fast mehr als verkauft. 
Sag ma, auf den allgemeinen Trails, als Wanderwegen halt, ist man eher schwer aufzuspüren. Kontrollen machen die eher in den eigens errichteten Anlagen, wie z.B. beim Uetliberg in Zürich. 

Hab ja noch ein Rad für die Strasse, dort hab ich ebenfals Reflektoren, auch an den Pedalen, aber nicht in den Speichen, dafür habe ich Reifen mit reflektierendem Seitenband. Da es mein Alltags Bike ist und ich auch im Dunkeln viel unterwegs bin macht das auch Sinn.


----------



## lonleyrider (11. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal mein Radl, aufgenommen in Wiesbaden!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jedisonic (12. Oktober 2012)

Frisch aus dem Ei (Bikeguard) gepellt.... wahrscheinlich eins der letzten 2012er Nerve XC 9.0.


----------



## B767 (12. Oktober 2012)

Gestern eingetroffen, mein XC 8.0, noch mit Pedalen aus der Reservekiste, kein Tacho, aber das kommt noch. Hauptsache, das Wochenende ist gerettet! 

Grüße B767


----------



## B767 (12. Oktober 2012)

So, jetzt aber....


----------



## lonleyrider (12. Oktober 2012)

h


----------



## Xah88 (12. Oktober 2012)

Und wie bist du ans Foto gekommen?


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2012)

wahrscheinlich ist er selbst polizist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (12. Oktober 2012)

Der Blitzer war von der Gemeinde.
Ich bin einfach zurückgefahren zu dem VW-Bus und hab da mal gefragt. Naja, ein paar Tage später konnte ich mir das dann beim Ordnungsamt abholen...


----------



## BENDERR (12. Oktober 2012)

so eins hät ich auch mal gern 
wie viel hats gekostet? n 10er?


----------



## lonleyrider (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Eigentlich 15â¬, aber der Chef vom Ordnungsamt hat `nen 10er genommen, quittiert und gut is!


----------



## MUD´doc (12. Oktober 2012)

Geil


----------



## ChrizZZz (13. Oktober 2012)

klasse! 
Dafür hätteste doch noch nen kleinen Extra-Sprint einlegen können.


----------



## fuschnick (13. Oktober 2012)

geiler Blitzer  Hattest du ein Licht an dem Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2012)

erstmal fertig....


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1234580]
	
[/URL]


----------



## lonleyrider (13. Oktober 2012)

H


----------



## Xah88 (13. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> erstmal fertig....



mir gefällts 


Habe heute zwecks Bikemarkt meins auch noch mal fotografiert :











Hier die Anzeige: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/54620-canyon-torque-dropzone-custom-gr-m


----------



## Wilddieb (13. Oktober 2012)

Na Torquechique Bikes muss ich sagen.


----------



## dia-mandt (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde die raw torques mit raw totem eh geil. Einfach ein extrem stimmiger aufbau.


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MeMa (14. Oktober 2012)

Schööööönes Bike 
hast alles richtig gemacht. Das Rot kommt gut


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Oktober 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Schööööönes Bike
> hast alles richtig gemacht. Das Rot kommt gut



danke


----------



## der_erce (14. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Strive. Das Rot ist perfekt...zumindest für meinen Geschmack. @dia-mandt die Fox in Schwarz-Matt und es würde besser passen.


----------



## Tier (14. Oktober 2012)

@_dia-mandt: _Seeeehr geiles Torque! Schön dezent.
Wie der_erce schon schrieb...die Gabel noch in Schwatt....perfekt. _

-

_Mal was von eben...(könnte auch ne schwarze Gabel vertragen)  :_






_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wastelino (14. Oktober 2012)

Nach all den "Federwegsmonstern" kommt hier mal leichte Kost. Nach drei Wochen habe ich den Aufbau/Umbau dieses WE jetzt endlich mal geschaft:

























Liegt bei 10,3 kg. Mit dem LRS für den Sommer und 2,25er NN sind es dann 9,9 kg.

Und was für die schnelle Runde:













Gewicht: 7,9 kg


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

was ist das für ne kurbel am GC?


----------



## Wastelino (14. Oktober 2012)

Ist eine X.0 - ich hab sie nur geschliffen damit sie besser zum matten Rahmen passt.


----------



## BENDERR (14. Oktober 2012)

ahja, dahcte ich mir schon  
sieht gut aus


----------



## sirios (14. Oktober 2012)

Wastelino schrieb:


> Nach all den "Federwegsmonstern" kommt hier mal leichte Kost. Nach drei Wochen habe ich den Aufbau/Umbau dieses WE jetzt endlich mal geschaft:



Viel zu schön um es zu benutzen !

*Mal was von gestern: 2011 und 2012 *

Die weißen Pedale, Griffe, Sattel, der SLX Bashguard und der Laufradsatz fliegen demnächst raus  Hab mich inzwischen daran satt gesehen


----------



## MeMa (14. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie kommt mir die Stelle noch so bekannt vor 
Will auch wieder auf's Rad


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Oktober 2012)

@ Wastelino
*HAMMERgeräte*
Wenn ich das CF so anschaue, dann vermiß ich schon ein wenig mein GC8.0


----------



## der_erce (15. Oktober 2012)

Die Kettenstreben an dem Nerve sehen stabiler aus mittlerweile  Schicke Bikes, aber mir persönlich ist das alles zu black/white. Irgendwie fehlt, mir persönlich, eine kleine farbliche Note.


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Oktober 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> erstmal fertig....


 
Richtig schick das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Mein potentes Tourenbike


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2012)

und wie macht es sich im vergleich zum AM?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> und wie macht es sich im vergleich zum AM?


 
Man(n) mekrt den Unterschied bergauf ... ABER bergrab sind es einfach Welten  

Ich komme bis jetzt überall mit dem Bike hoch, klar etwas langsamer und wenn es richtig steil wird wäre eine Absenkung ganz nett aber das Fahrwerk und die Hammerschmidt bügeln das ganze ohne Weiteres aus. Geometrie liegt mir auch deutlich besser.

Der Rest ist einfach Kondition und denke mal eine Frage der Zeit.

Ich vermisse trotzdem manchmal mein AM


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Oktober 2012)

Jop, bergab ist n mega unterschied, konnte genau das gleiche am Testival fahren, Hammerschmidt ist ne feine sache, aber doch n sau schweres ding, ich werd beim Nerve bleiben.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Alle Vorzüge aus beiden Welten raus zu holen ist halt schwierig... oder kostet Geld.

Statt ner Reverb gönn ich mir nächstes Jahr evlt. leichtere Laufräder.


----------



## Wilddieb (15. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne Frage, gibt es da grosse Unterschiede zum 08er Torque ES Rahmen? Ich hab eben auch vor mal eine Hammerschmidt zu montieren, aber der Versatz am Tretlager zur ISCG Aufnahme ist eben recht gross. 
Laut Montageanleitung müsste man den Versatz Planfräsen wodurch das Lager erheblich schmaler werden würde.

Die E-Type Umwerfer und 32er Kebla Kombi ist auf dauer nix. Alternativ würde ich halt am 2. Gang ein grösseres Kettenblatt montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (15. Oktober 2012)

Wastelino's Nerve CF würde ich 2 mal kaufen. 1 davon käme über meine Wohnzimmercouch in einen Rahmen


----------



## MikeZ (15. Oktober 2012)

Das Nerve CF ist wirklich zu schön zum Fahren...
Wenn das irgendwann mal aussieht, wie mein AM.... :






Gleich geht´s in die Waschmaschine!


----------



## der_erce (15. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Wilddieb (15. Oktober 2012)

Heute mal etwas gewaschen. Und hab für nächste Zeit mal eine normale Sattelstütze reingemacht.


----------



## Mithras (15. Oktober 2012)

@_MikeZ_ .. an der Gabel kannst noch nen Schluck Luft ablasen, am Dämpfer wohl auch 

weil dafür wie das Bike ausschaut, hast wenig Federweg genutzt, aber das Bike dafür richtig gut


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Oktober 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Das Nerve CF ist wirklich zu schön zum Fahren...
> Wenn das irgendwann mal aussieht, wie mein AM.... :
> 
> 
> ...




Klasse Bild, klasse Bike!


----------



## MikeZ (15. Oktober 2012)

@_un1e4shed_

Danke!

 @_Mithras_
Danke für den Tip, schon passiert.
Hatte kürzlich erst nachgepumpt, war wohl zu etwas zu viel...
Den vorderen Ring hatte ich allerdings vor dem flachen Rückweg verschoben, beim Dreck-Rauskratzen.


----------



## Mithras (15. Oktober 2012)

packt mal eure "dirty Pics" aus


----------



## Wilddieb (15. Oktober 2012)

So richtig dreckig hab ich den Canyon Rahmen noch nicht gekriegt, aber weils so witzig ist.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (16. Oktober 2012)

also ich werde mal ein staubpic von meinem torque machen  bei uns hier in ungarn gibts keinen regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (18. Oktober 2012)




----------



## der_erce (18. Oktober 2012)

@Wilddieb sag mal, kann man eigentlich die Kindshock noch in der Höhe anpassen in dem man die große rot eloxierte Schraube öffnet? Kann man dann die Stütze nach unten schieben oder ist die nur für den Service zum zerlegen?


----------



## Postbote2007 (18. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Wilddieb (19. Oktober 2012)

Beides deine? Einmal Sommersaiseon und einmal Wintersaiseon? 



der_erce schrieb:


> @_Wilddieb_ sag mal, kann man eigentlich die Kindshock noch in der Höhe anpassen in dem man die große rot eloxierte Schraube öffnet? Kann man dann die Stütze nach unten schieben oder ist die nur für den Service zum zerlegen?



Ne, die EloxSchraube ist nur um die Stütze zu öffnen. Liegt sogar eine Serviceanleitung bei. Es ist die i900

Die Stütze gibt es in verschiedenen Varianten, verstellbar 75mm, 125mm und 150mm. 

Die Sattelneigung nach Hinten ist sehr eingeschränkt, man kann von Glück reden, wenn man ihn wenigstens geradestellen kann.


----------



## rebirth (19. Oktober 2012)

Hätt gern das weiße HT. Danke!


----------



## prof.66 (19. Oktober 2012)




----------



## rmfausi (19. Oktober 2012)

Ist das in Stromberg am P3 aufgenommen? Wie macht sich der WW im feuchten? Er soll eher ein Trockenreifen sein nach meinen Infos.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## simdiem (19. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde das ältere Torque immernoch richtig schön. Vorallem die Farbe dark forest green hat es mir schon damals zu meiner AM Zeit angetan gehabt...


----------



## prof.66 (19. Oktober 2012)

@fausi ja ist in Stromberg, nuja was soll ich sagen so richtig nass war es nicht mehr
waren noch ein paar Wasserlöcher durch die man durch musste. Aber ich war auch erst das
zweite mal auf dem Trail unterwegs deswegen kann ich dir auch nicht viel zu nass oder trocken Fahrbarkeit sagen.
 @simdiem naja die Farbe ist nicht so mein Fall aber der Rahmen war günstig und die 
Rahmengeo von Canyon gefällt mir eben sehr gut. Ich denke im Winter werde ich
es Pulverbeschichten lassen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ro-sa22 (22. Oktober 2012)

@all: Tolle Bikes.


Kann bitte jemand Bilder seines Nerve AM (AL+) oder Strive mit
Rahmengröße S (16,5 Zoll) posten?

Gerne auch vom Nerve XC (AL) in S bzw. XS als Damen-Version...

Dies wäre mir wirklich wichtig. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Puna (22. Oktober 2012)

Von der S Größe ist in meinem Album ein Bild, hier posten via Handy geht grad nicht.


----------



## speichenquaeler (22. Oktober 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hätt gern das weiße HT. Danke!



Hab noch eins über...kannst haben...


----------



## potzblitzer (22. Oktober 2012)

ro-sa22 schrieb:


> @all: Tolle Bikes.
> 
> 
> Kann bitte jemand Bilder seines Nerve AM (AL+) oder Strive mit
> ...



Hier bitte, mein Strive in S:


----------



## Wogge (22. Oktober 2012)

Wie der Vater so die Söhne


----------



## Tshikey (22. Oktober 2012)

Nerve AM 2011 in S:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMuckel (22. Oktober 2012)

Tshikey schrieb:


> Nerve AM 2011 in S:
> ...


 
Was hast Du denn mit dem Canyon-Schriftzug gemacht  Schaut gut aus.

Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## Tshikey (22. Oktober 2012)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn mit dem Canyon-Schriftzug gemacht  Schaut gut aus.
> 
> Gruß,
> Muckel




... Lineal (mit Klebeband fixiert)  u. schwarzer Edding - hällt schon knapp 1 Jahr!


----------



## chicken07 (22. Oktober 2012)

Kurzer Handyschnappschuss heute unterwegs. Wer hätte gedacht, dass man Ende Oktober nochmal so trocken und sonnig radeln konnte?!


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Oktober 2012)

Weidenpalais im Schlosspark Rheder.
Grad noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt für die Feierabendrunde am letzten warmen Tag des Jahres.


----------



## Bergschlampe (24. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schick!


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Oktober 2012)

grau/schwarz/gold ist echt ne hammer farbkombi


----------



## konahoss90 (24. Oktober 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Richtig schick das Teil



Wo hast du denn den RAW-Rahmen her?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Oktober 2012)

konahoss90 schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den RAW-Rahmen her?


 
Der Raw Rahmen ist ein 2011 Torque FRX LTD


----------



## IronheadHaynes (25. Oktober 2012)

Torque FRX in Braunlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se_b (27. Oktober 2012)

Mein schönes Nerve AM 2012 in L (noch jungfräulich^^)


----------



## Principiante (27. Oktober 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Also ich finde das ältere Torque immernoch richtig schön. Vorallem die Farbe dark forest green hat es mir schon damals zu meiner AM Zeit angetan gehabt...






...ich find die alten Torque  auch schön . darum, hier meins:


----------



## Keeper1407 (27. Oktober 2012)

@Se_b                                 "Mein schönes Nerve AM 2012 in L (noch jungfräulich^^) 

Dürfte ich erfahren wie groß Du bist, bzw. Deine Schrittlänge?
Mir kommt die Sattelhöhe etwas viel vor. Ich habe vor, mir ein Nerve AM in L zu kaufen, daher mein Interesse.


----------



## nukular2008 (27. Oktober 2012)

Wogge schrieb:


> Wie der Vater so die Söhne



wart ihr vor kurzem mal in Winterberg? ich glaub nähm,ich ich hab die vorderen beiden Bikes da gesehen


----------



## Keks_nascher (28. Oktober 2012)

Welches Modelljahr ist der erste Rahmen (Von Links, der grün-schwarze). Gefällt mir


----------



## BENDERR (28. Oktober 2012)

dürfte ein 2013er sein?!
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3001


----------



## der_erce (29. Oktober 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...ich find die alten Torque  auch schön . darum, hier meins:



rotes Torque...gefällt mir sehr .


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> rotes Torque...gefällt mir sehr .


 
Rotes Torque gefällt mir auch sehr und man sieht es sehr selten


----------



## der_erce (29. Oktober 2012)

nen breiterer Lenker würde vielleicht gut tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> nen breiterer Lenker würde vielleicht gut tun?


 
Sehe ich auch so. Und eventuell ein bisschen weniger Rise.


----------



## Principiante (29. Oktober 2012)

..._nen breiterer Lenker würde vielleicht gut tun? 
...Sehe ich auch so. Und eventuell ein bisschen weniger Rise_. 


Hi!
Meint Ihr?
Der Lenker ist 72cm breit, UMF Freeride.
Hier nochmal etwas von vorne.





Wieviel Rise nimmt man denn?
Und wie breit? (Ich finde ihn eigentlich schon breit)

Bin für Vorschläge zu haben.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich persönlich finde Lenker mit 760mm-780mm perfekt. Wenn dir der Lenker in 720mm taugt, dann ist es auch ok. Jeder sollte das fahren, mit dem er am besten zurecht kommt.


----------



## Principiante (29. Oktober 2012)

Okay, danke.

...und mit dem Rise?
In meiner Truppe fahren wirklich fast alle mit ganz wenig Rise.
Aber wenn ich mal mit einem Bike von ihnen fahre, fühle ich mich mit dem Cockpit nicht so wohl. Wahrscheinlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, oder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ist alles nur ne Frage der Gewohnheit. Früher bin ich 620mm Lenker gefahren und fande es super, ist jetzt gar nicht mehr vorstellbar.

So einen Rise wie bei dir, fahre ich nur am Street-Rad.


----------



## Principiante (29. Oktober 2012)

...hmmm
da werd ich mal gucken. 
Welche Firma empfiehlst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Oktober 2012)

Am DH´ler fahr ich nen Easton Havoc und am Freerider einen Nukeproof Warhead. Rein optisch finde ich die Renthal-Lenker auch ganz geil und Race Face Atlas ist auch immer ne gute Option.


----------



## rebirth (29. Oktober 2012)

Kann dir nen spank spike 777 ans herz legen.


----------



## Principiante (29. Oktober 2012)

Danke erstmal!
Werd mich mal umschauen....


----------



## Chiado (29. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Xah88 (29. Oktober 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> Danke erstmal!
> Werd mich mal umschauen....



Die Spank 777 gibt es gerade bei RCZ für 30  (allerdings 70  MBW)..habe es im Schnäppchenjägerthread gepostet....


----------



## Mithras (29. Oktober 2012)

uhh *schau* was ist RCZ ?

*edit* gefunden

*edit V2.0" .. das Angebot ist leider schon wieder draußen ..


----------



## luxaltera (29. Oktober 2012)

Habe im Moment nen Answer Lenker und finde den auch Top von der optik her. Bei den Spank Dingern gehen die Decals sehr leicht ab. Und das Design bei den havoc ist für meinen Geschmack absolutes Augenkarzinogen. Wie alles aus der havoc reihe... Was schade ist den easton baut an sich gutes zeug... Alles geschmackssache. Der rise ist eigentlich egal, muss halt gut sitzen


----------



## der_erce (29. Oktober 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> uhh *schau* was ist RCZ ?
> 
> *edit* gefunden
> 
> *edit V2.0" .. das Angebot ist leider schon wieder draußen ..



Wie er sucht


----------



## Mithras (29. Oktober 2012)

och chromfarbenen 777 für das Geld hätt ich mir schon gegönnt


----------



## Principiante (30. Oktober 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Der rise ist eigentlich egal, muss halt gut sitzen



...ja das mit dem gut sitzen ist halt schwer zu testen, wenn man online kauft. Hab auch keinen Bock immer hin und her zuschicken.

Ich find die auch ganz schön teuer.
Aber ich suche weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (30. Oktober 2012)

Mein Spank Spike hat 2200 â¬ gekostet, ist aber dafÃ¼r Orange ...  @Mithras wieso Chrom? Das passt doch so gar nicht ins schwarz/blau Konzept.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...ja das mit dem gut sitzen ist halt schwer zu testen, wenn man online kauft. Hab auch keinen Bock immer hin und her zuschicken.
> 
> Ich find die auch ganz schön teuer.
> Aber ich suche weiter...



1/2inch reicht meist. 0 Rise sieht doof aus.
RF Atlas in pink passt immer gut  :http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52956

Und weils ne Galerie ist, ein älteres Bild von meinem neuen alten Torque:





(sind die grünen Vault noch nicht dran und die Zee auch nicht)


----------



## Principiante (30. Oktober 2012)

Sieht nett aus, Dein Bike. 

Danke für den Link, aber Pink??? Ist nicht grad meine Farbe. 

Schade, hab eben von Canyon ne' Mail bekommen, das ich an dem Torque den Federweg nicht erhöhen kann 
Wollte wenigstens vorne eine 180mm Federgabel anbauen. Aber die Geometrie lässt das wohl nicht zu.
Egal, jetzt such ich erstmal weiter einen Lenker...


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus, Dein Bike.
> 
> Danke für den Link, aber Pink??? Ist nicht grad meine Farbe.
> 
> ...



Pink geht gut zu schwarz oder grün, aber rot wohl eher nicht  ...

Du kannst den Federweg am Torque bedenkenlos vorn bis 180mm fahren, das hat der Herr Lutz Scheffer beim Design des Bikes schon so eingeplant (meins hat ne 180er Float).

Das geht am einfachsten, indem du dir von @ smubob zwei 10mm Hülsen für den federseitigen Schaft besorgst, dann hat deine Domain 180mm.

Brauchst dann aber einen kurzen Vorbau (unter 45mm) !!


----------



## luxaltera (30. Oktober 2012)

Ein bisschen lesestoff zum Thema Cockpit...
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...cht-straitline-ssc-und-spank-spike-race-35mm/


----------



## Mithras (30. Oktober 2012)

chrom passt zu den Bremsen  .. blauer LEnker wäre auch nix .. find ich to much ..


----------



## Principiante (30. Oktober 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Pink geht gut zu schwarz oder grün, aber rot wohl eher nicht  ...
> 
> Du kannst den Federweg am Torque bedenkenlos vorn bis 180mm fahren, das hat der Herr Lutz Scheffer beim Design des Bikes schon so eingeplant (meins hat ne 180er Float).
> 
> ...



Echt?
Danke für die Info!
(Die Float hätt ich natürlich auch lieber, würde gerne etwas Gewicht abspecken... )


----------



## Principiante (30. Oktober 2012)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Ein bisschen lesestoff zum Thema Cockpit...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...cht-straitline-ssc-und-spank-spike-race-35mm/



He danke für den Lesestoff!


----------



## Principiante (31. Oktober 2012)

...hab mir den Race Face Atlas in rot bestellt. 

Mal sehen, wie er  zum Torquerot passt...

Naja, die Pedalen haben dasselbe rot wie der Atlas. Ich werde ihn etwas "_schwärzen_", weil sonst ist es bestimmt zuviel von diesem Rot.
Nun will ich gleich einen kürzeren Vorbau ranbauen, wie cxfahrer gesagt hat, wegen der Ferderwegerhöhung.
Nimmt man den mit Krümmung oder eher  +- 0?

Wie sieht es mit dem z.B. in 30mm aus:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de

Oder Truvativ 40mm?



Los her mit den Ratschlägen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Oktober 2012)

40mm finde ich sehr passend.


----------



## luxaltera (31. Oktober 2012)

da das FRX bald Winterschlaf hält will ich mich um ein paar kosmetische sachen kümmern. Besonders das eliminieren von fox-blau an der gabel ist auf meiner liste... 
Mein FRX ist ein 2012 Dropzone in schwarz Grün und ich habe einige Goldene Akzente angebaut... Habe nun die Qual der Wahl beim Eloxierer... ich hätte gerne ein paar meinungen! Mir gefällt von der seite das grün und das schwarz, in fahrposition hat aber bei mir gold die nase vorn, allerdings kann das von der seite schnell too much sein... 













und weils nicht 100% off topic sein soll. So sieht es im Moment aus...


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. Oktober 2012)

Mach die Knöppe grün.


----------



## rmfausi (31. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch für grün, die schwarzen passen gar nicht und in gold ist es zu viel.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## simdiem (31. Oktober 2012)

Mir fehlt ehrlich gesagt bei der Cockpit Sicht der Bezug zum grün. Das steht so alleine da. Von daher finde ich, von oben betrachtet, die version mit den schwarzen, oder als zweite Wahl, die mit den goldenen Knöpfen schöner. 

Ansonsten, sehr sehr schickes Bike!!!


----------



## dia-mandt (31. Oktober 2012)

ich würde auch schwarz nehmen.
sieht cleaner aus...von oben und von der seite.
außerdem...wenn dir der goldene lenker mal nicht mehr zusagen sollte, kannst du problemlos jede andere farbe in kombi mit schwarz fahren.
ich persönlich finde eher den BMX Toploader vorbau an dem rad sehr seltsam von der optik her. wirkt irgendwie recht klotzig, wenn man die sonst recht klaren linien des torque betrachtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (31. Oktober 2012)

Oh man, sieht das Bike gut aus 
Gute Idee mit dem Gold, sieht sehr schick aus!

(Aber die Knöppe würde ich auch schwarz machen)


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Oktober 2012)

@luxaltera

Gold auf keinen Fall, ich persönlich würde Sie grün machen.


----------



## luxaltera (31. Oktober 2012)

Das war der einzige Vorbau der annähernd zum Bike gepasst hat ohne wie Spielzeug auszusehen oder voller hässlicher Decals war... Jedenfalls in der Länge. Der Spank war mit zu abgerundet (und Grün) und andere Sachen in der richtigen Länge haben einfach zu dünn ausgesehen... Ich mag den race face Block 
Bin aber für Vorschläge zu haben! Hauptsache schwarz 35-50mm und nicht zu schmal.


----------



## luxaltera (31. Oktober 2012)

Und die furchtbare weiße kefü muss auch In die Ersatzteilkiste...


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2012)

Grüne Knöpfe, und den goldenen Lenker weg , besser ein schwarzer Lenker bzw. wenn grün muss es genau passen.
Und diese hässlichen Saint Pedale...brrrr.

Ich hatte anfangs auch gold mit schwarz und Kashima kombiniert, aber es passt nicht wirklich. 
Ist immer irgendwie ein anderes Gold und es wirkt auf Dauer billig. Die Punkte an Dämpfer usw. gehen.

Aber nicht beirren lassen, jeder hat seinen eignen Style...


----------



## Nill (1. November 2012)

.....hey luxaltera, hatten ja schon gesprochen = SCHWARZ !! Gold passt finde ich gar nicht. 
Aber DIR muss es gefallen


----------



## dia-mandt (2. November 2012)

ein freund von mir fährt den thomson x4 in kurz.
sieht sehr gut aus das ding.


----------



## Principiante (2. November 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ein freund von mir fährt den thomson x4 in kurz.
> sieht sehr gut aus das ding.



...hab mir eben bei BMO den Husselfelt in 40mm geholt und angeschraubt.

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. November 2012)

vorher nachher bilder


----------



## simdiem (3. November 2012)

@Boardi05 

Sehr schickes AM.  Hast du es mal an der Waage gehabt? Die neue Bremse, eine Elixir?

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brandi (3. November 2012)

Steht ZEE drauf


----------



## DiscoDuDe (3. November 2012)

Grün! Sieht top aus so


----------



## Keks_nascher (3. November 2012)

Mal wieder ein Hardtail, noch die I-Spec SLX Schalthebel dann wird am Rad nix mehr gemacht


----------



## BENDERR (3. November 2012)

hat die reba nen gabellockout oder hast du den lenkerlockout entfernt?


----------



## rmfausi (3. November 2012)

Es wurde der Lenker Lockout entfernt, schau dir mal im Album das Orginalbild in dem Bereich an.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## luxaltera (3. November 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ein freund von mir fährt den thomson x4 in kurz.
> sieht sehr gut aus das ding.



meh ist mir irgendwie zu dünn das ding... ist schon schön gerade und ohne schnickschnack, da ist was dran! Wäre was fürs AM. 
Hatte nach dem spank nen sixpack und den ragley ausprobiert und die waren mir auch beide zu dünn an dem breiten lenker. Der spank gefällt mir von der formgebung nicht aber die klemmung ist schon schön breit. Was auch geht is der Straightline Pinch, DMR Defy oder Easton Havoc, decals kann man ja immer abkleben... hab ich ja bei dem jetzigen Raceface D2 auch gemacht ohne das man das sieht. Die breite gibt mir irgendwie ein sichereres gefühl... 

Knöpfe werden Schwarz  danke an alle für den input! photos gibts wieder wenn die sonne scheint.


----------



## rebirth (3. November 2012)

Ein superforce wär nix für dich?


----------



## Keks_nascher (3. November 2012)

Wie rmfausi schon sagte, habe ich den Gabellockout entfernt. Habs nie gebraucht und das zusätzliche Kabelgewirr hat nur gestört


----------



## Boardi05 (4. November 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> 
> Sehr schickes AM.  Hast du es mal an der Waage gehabt? Die neue Bremse, eine Elixir?
> 
> Gruß Simon



Auf der waage isses nicht gwesen, da wart ich noch bis ich tubeless fahre und die xt-kassette.montiert ist, sollte so aber um die 13,5kg sein, vllt auch weniger. Bremsen sind die shimano zee, mit den avid und sram zeugs komm ich nicht zurecht.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (5. November 2012)

Kleines Update meinerseits...
Ich nähere mich dem Traum-Bike!






Die Laufräder sind ein Traum, ganz im Gegensatz zum Wetter!
Das nächste Upgrade wird dann ein neuer Rahmen, den poste ich dann aber nicht mehr hier...


----------



## jimmykane (5. November 2012)

Ich kann leider auch nur mit einem in der Wohnung geschossenen Foto dienen, aber das passt so gut zum Vorposter (außer dass mein Rad erst nach dem Foto eingesaut wurde):






Ich habe ebenfalls ZTRs dran (Alpine) und so einige hundert Gramm eingespart. Den originalen Laufradsatz habe ich nun mit Mountain Kings ausgestattet als Variante in der Ecke stehen. Die Reverb kann ich wenn gewünscht auch wieder gegen die originale Carbonstütze tauschen.

Meine neueste Errungenschaft ist die geniale SID XX World Cup, die gegenüber der DT Swiss nicht nur leichter ist, sondern auch spürbar besser arbeitet .

Und hier die 11kg-Konfig:




 @MikeZ: Schönes Rad!


----------



## PerleHH (6. November 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Kleines Update meinerseits...
> Ich nähere mich dem Traum-Bike!
> 
> 
> ...


 

Stimmiges Bild. 
Wo willst dann Dein neues posten?


----------



## MikeZ (6. November 2012)

PerleHH schrieb:


> Stimmiges Bild.
> Wo willst dann Dein neues posten?



Es wird ein LV 601 (190mm)...
Bin´s gefahren und es lässt mich nicht mehr los!
Das Nerve bleibt aber, weil es auch ein gutes ist 
 @jimmykane
Danke & dito!


----------



## sundawn77 (6. November 2012)

lecker Wetter zum Biken


----------



## MikeZ (6. November 2012)

Oh ja... 

Um meinen Umwerfer mache ich mir zur Zeit auch ein wenig Sorgen.
Es ist zwar nicht viel dran, aber gelegentlich lässt er sich nur unter leichter Gewalteinwirkung schalten.
Ein Spritzschutz ist aber schon in Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (6. November 2012)

Ich würde ja komplett umschirmte Bremssättel/-scheiben gut finden. Das ist ja ein elendiges Gequietsche bei Regen. Abgesehen vom Geknirsche, wenn auch mal Dreck reinkommt.


----------



## der_erce (6. November 2012)

Zuviel Schwarz/Weiß auf dieser Seite für meinen Geschmack. Generell finde ich auch die neuen Farbvarianten für 2013 nicht sonderlich beeindruckend. Aber ich darf nicht meckern, hab ja auch ein Schwarz/Weißes zuhause


----------



## MikeZ (6. November 2012)

Wieso?
Die meisten Bikes hier sind doch beige...


----------



## der_erce (6. November 2012)

Haha...Touché


----------



## Mithras (6. November 2012)

... meins hat nur ne braune Flanke am Unterrohr .. das darf hier noch nicht mitspielen ..


----------



## der_erce (6. November 2012)

NOCH nicht!


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. November 2012)

@Boardi05

Wie kannst du mit so einem eingestellten Sattel fahren?


----------



## sundawn77 (6. November 2012)

da bin ich ja froh, dass ich schwarz/gold habe ...gibt es nicht ab Werk ))


----------



## MeMa (6. November 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> 
> Wie kannst du mit so einem eingestellten Sattel fahren?




Ich hatte meinen bis vor kurzem auch noch so.
Dann kam jemand der ihn mir horizontal machte. Mit schrägem Sattel konnte ich ohne Probleme 94 km fahren. Mit dem Neuen bin ich noch gespannt was das gibt.... aber angeblich macht der Schräge Sattel den Tritt kaputt und die Ergo auf dem Bike


----------



## benni260 (6. November 2012)

bzg. der Einstellung des Sattels...

Vor meinem Yellowstone hatte ich ein Carver und konnte auf diesem problemlos freihändig fahren. Jetzt auf dem Yellostone legt sich mein fahrrad immer etwas nach rechts und es sehr wackelig freihändig und im gegensatz dazu kann ich aufm frx wieder wunderbar freihändig fahren. Kann das an der Position/Ausrichtung vom Sattel liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (6. November 2012)

Wohl eher an Lenkrohr-Winkel, Nachlauf, Radstand, Sitzrohr-Winkel und Kettenstreben-Länge...
Also alles Punkte, die bei einer Geometrie den Unterschied zwischen "träge" und "agil" ausmachen.

Edit: Die Tastache, daß Dein Rad nach rechts zieht, kann aber auch auf eine zu kurze bzw. lange Bremsleitung bzw. Schaltzug hinweisen.
Oder einen krummen Rücken...


----------



## cxfahrer (6. November 2012)

Schiefe Fahrräder hab ich schon einige gefahren.
Aktuell mein Torque, das hat einen schiefen hinterbau, und mein felt mit schäbig geschweisstem Rahmen und schräg einfedernder reba.
Mein erstes nerve hatte eine manitou mit schiefer Krone.

Reklamieren  hat bei canyon nichts gebracht, bei bikediscount schon.


----------



## rebirth (6. November 2012)

Ich hatte das auch. Letztendlich wars die gabel (ausfallenden?) die nicht paralell waren.
Wurde bei rst auf garantie getauscht


----------



## benni260 (7. November 2012)

Na toll ! Und wie soll ich feststellen ob mein bike schief ist? so ein shice! Ich glaube nicht das an den Zügen liegt aber ich werd es mal beobachten, denn wenn ich es über den sattel neben mir schiebe, läuft es ganz brav gerade aus. Eigentlich ist es mir egal mich wundert es nur das ich so unbeholfen beim freihändig fahren aussehe, während auf einem anderen bike alles normal ist.

um wieder zum Topic zurück zu kehren...nächste woche bin ich in München entweder mit 1 oder 2 bikes, dann folgen Bilder!!


----------



## Wilddieb (7. November 2012)

benni260 schrieb:


> bzg. der Einstellung des Sattels...
> 
> Vor meinem Yellowstone hatte ich ein Carver und konnte auf diesem problemlos freihändig fahren. Jetzt auf dem Yellostone legt sich mein fahrrad immer etwas nach rechts und es sehr wackelig freihändig und im gegensatz dazu kann ich aufm frx wieder wunderbar freihändig fahren. Kann das an der Position/Ausrichtung vom Sattel liegen?



Das kann daran liegen, wenn dein Bike vorne nun höher ist als das Alte, sprich von der Geometrie, dann geht dein Gewicht nach Hinten, dann wird es wackelig. Dass du immer nach Rechts kommst, kann unterbewusst daran liegen, wenn du Rechtshänder bist.

Aber ich rate dir trotzdem mal dazu das Steuerlager zu checken. Wenn du das Bike am Rahmen anhebst dass das Vorderrad in der Luft ist, muss die Lenkung sich widerstandslos bewegen lassen. Wenn es z.B. ein leichtes "Rattern" hat, also sich wie in einer Art Raster bewegen lässt, (Was von den einzelnen Kugeln kommt) ist es entweder zu fest angezogen oder defekt.
Das mit dem zu kurzen Kabel wurde ja schon erwähnt, auf jeden Fall drauf achten das alles genügend Luft hat und sich bewegen kann.


----------



## sundawn77 (7. November 2012)

ein Original T.S. darf man doch nicht abgeben ... tz...


----------



## speichenquaeler (8. November 2012)

Das häßlichste Torque dass ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. November 2012)

> Das häßlichste Torque dass ich bis jetzt gesehen habe.


finde ich auch.......
Aber schön sauber isses.


----------



## jimmykane (8. November 2012)

Das sind ja drei verschiedene rot/orange-Töne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (8. November 2012)

Ich find's geil.
Endlich mal kein schei... schwarzes, gecleantes Rohrgefüge.

Lg
Dirk


----------



## sirios (9. November 2012)

Wer meint, dass die Saison vorbei ist der irrt !

Impressionen von der Halde:


----------



## Xah88 (9. November 2012)

Schaut cool aus, so über den Lichtern der Stadt


----------



## sirios (10. November 2012)

War auch echt spaßig . Oben auf der Halde war es aber unerwartet kühl, hat mich echt überrascht


----------



## BENDERR (10. November 2012)

welche halde is das? göttelborn?


----------



## sirios (10. November 2012)

Ist Ensdorf inklusive super Überblick über Saarlouis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (10. November 2012)

kewl! Gefällt mir!


----------



## Fartzilla (12. November 2012)

Starkes Bild


----------



## fuschnick (14. November 2012)

hier mal wieder so ein langweiliges schwarz weiß Canyon. Wobei bisschen weiß zukünftig noch schwarz weicht.


----------



## Wakaru (14. November 2012)

hehe, ich hab die gleichen verdammten weißen Wände im Keller, die Griffe, Rucksack und alles was ankommt weiß färben


----------



## Wilddieb (14. November 2012)

Haha, bei mir ist es anders rum, ich färbe die weissen Wände, mit allem mit dem ich dran komme, schwarz.


----------



## Fartzilla (15. November 2012)

Kenne ich nur zu gut xD


----------



## MeMa (15. November 2012)

Erste Tour nach knapp 7 Wochen Invalidenpause. Bürgersteige sind immernoch ekelhaft und danach tat der Arm auch wieder gut weh, aber 4 Stunden draußen spielen tat der Seele gut. Neue Setup ist supi und Dämpfer und Gabel reagieren jetzt noch besser.


----------



## Mithras (15. November 2012)

Bike mal mindestens über Nacht auf den Kopf stellen vor ner Tour und ein Tröpfchen Gabelöl auf die Standrohre (nicht zu viel, das zieht nur unnötig Staub)...


----------



## MeMa (15. November 2012)

Haben wir gemacht 

Glücklicherweise haben wir wen im Team der sich 1a mit der Materie auskennt und sich dem Bike mal angenommen hat nach dem Crash und den Tipp mit dem umdrehen gab nachdem es neu eingestellt war.


----------



## Mithras (15. November 2012)

Wunderbar  .. is zwar nervig, bringt dafür jede Menge. mach ich auch meist, wenn ich mein Bike nicht gleich aufm Kopf abstelle ... ich hoffe, dass es bis zum WE trocken bleibt .. ich will nochmal nen Abstecher in den Park machen vor der Winterpause ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeMa (15. November 2012)

Bin gespannt wann ich das Training aufnehmen kann.
Fahre Samstag und Sonntag nochmal ne Tour mit den Jungs und wollte mich mal wieder langsam an kleine Sprünge und Wurzelteppiche rantasten. 

Vor zwei Wochen war der Bruch noch nicht wieder zusammen 
Und wenn ich hier sitz merk ich ihn noch ab und an.


----------



## Mithras (15. November 2012)

uhh oO 2 Wochen dann mach mal lieber noch nen Ruhigen ... mit Rippenprellung wollte ich es auch nach 2 Wochen wieder wissen .. war keine gute Idee ..  da hat man lange was von ..


----------



## MeMa (15. November 2012)

Er fühlt sich aber zusammen an ;-)
Zumindest is das SB wieder stabiler als es noch vor 2 Wochen war. 

Ich teste mich so nach und nach ran.
Dadurch das die Gabel jetzt noch schneller anspringt, merk ich noch eher was. Montag hoffe ich ja auf ne Freigabe vom Doc ....


----------



## Mithras (15. November 2012)

Ich drück die Daumen  .. Wen nicht, nächtes Jahr ist auch wieder schönes Wetter!

Und weil Bilderfred und ich mal wieder darüber gestolpert bin wie Neu mein Bike mal aussah 

Out of the Box .. Februar 2012


----------



## rico09 (15. November 2012)

Strive mit neuen Bremsen 

Das Wochenende wird eine kleine Testrunde gefahren


----------



## fuschnick (15. November 2012)

rico09 schrieb:


> Strive mit neuen Bremsen
> 
> Das Wochenende wird eine kleine Testrunde gefahren



Top Bremse. Pass auf dass du keinen Überschlag machst


----------



## luxaltera (16. November 2012)

vorm einfahren ist die super dosierbar. aber gib acht. Wenn die irgendwann soweit ist, dann zieht die wie hund. Nicht erschrecken wenn die also auf einmal probiert ubern lenker zu schieben.  sehr geile bremse


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Erste Tour nach knapp 7 Wochen Invalidenpause. Bürgersteige sind immernoch ekelhaft und danach tat der Arm auch wieder gut weh





MeMa schrieb:


> Fahre Samstag und Sonntag nochmal ne Tour mit den Jungs und wollte mich mal wieder langsam an kleine Sprünge und Wurzelteppiche rantasten.
> 
> Vor zwei Wochen war der Bruch noch nicht wieder zusammen
> Und wenn ich hier sitz merk ich ihn noch ab und an.


Ganz ehrlich: das klingt, als solltest du tunlichst deinen Arsch vom Sattel fern halten!! (sorry wg. der direkten Formulierung, ist selbstverständlich nicht böse gemeint ) Vor allem wenn du Schmerzen hast, ist das absolut kein gutes Zeichen. Ich hatte beide Schlüsselbeine schon durch und beim einen auch monatelang Probleme, weil der Bruch nicht richtig zusammenwachsen wollte. Am Ende hatte ich Glück und es ging doch alles gut, aber es gibt andere Leute, die ihr Schlüsselbein zu früh wieder belastet haben und bei denen es GAR NICHT zusammengewachsen ist...! (Du kannst ja mal "Pseudarthrose" googeln) Da kann man u. U. mal einige Monate oder sogar ein Jahr dranhängen, bis das wieder voll belastbar ist - und dazu muss es erst nochmal richtig gebrochen und dann zusammengeschraubt werden. Mir ist das auch extrem schwer gefallen, zumal beide Brüche in einem Jahr waren  aber mach lieber langsam! Geh wandern (vielleicht erbarmt sich ja einer der MTB-Kollegen, dich zu begleiten, war bei mir auch so) oder mach bei Sessions mit den Anderen einfach den Fotografen, aber riskiere nicht die Heilung deines Bruchs wegen ein paar Hummeln im Hintern  Ich hatte übrigens rein gar keine Schmerzen, als ich das erste Mal wieder auf dem Bike war, ich war auch Wochen vorher schon schmerzfrei (trotz OP mit Narben etc.). Wenn du noch Schmerzen hast, würde ich eher sagen, stell das Rad nochmal 1-2 (oder mehr) Wochen beiseite und denk schon gar nicht an Sprünge oder Wurzelteppiche.

Das mag jetzt wie ne Mischung aus Papa und Lehrer klingen, was wohl an meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter und meiner Berufswahl liegen könnte, aber ich meine es echt nur gut... 2 Wochen weitere Pause sind NICHTS gegen langwiehrige Knochenheilungsprobleme.


So, damit ich hier nicht nur schwafle, poste ich mal zwei Fotos von mir und meinem Bike und hoffe, dass der Fotograf nix dagegen hat. Geschossen hat die Bilder "Schnellerpeter", derjenige Canyon-Mitarbeiter, bei dem ich mein FRX abgeholt habe. Entstanden am Saisonabschlusstag (30. 09.) im Bikepark Lac Blanc beim Fotografieren seines Kumpels/Kollegen (?) an einer Schlüsselstelle.









Ja, ist nicht ganz ernst zu nehmen  Aber das Bike im Fokus ist auch ein Canyon (FRX Dropzone), also passt alles


----------



## Boardi05 (17. November 2012)

vorm waschn, die ausfahrt heut war wirklich nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tier (17. November 2012)

Heute am Schrein für Strive-Fahrer gewesen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. November 2012)

@Tier

Schönes Bild


----------



## Wobbi (17. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Erste Tour nach knapp 7 Wochen Invalidenpause. Bürgersteige sind immernoch ekelhaft und danach tat der Arm auch wieder gut weh, aber 4 Stunden draußen spielen tat der Seele gut. Neue Setup ist supi und Dämpfer und Gabel reagieren jetzt noch besser.



"Problem ist, dass er heute einen "Wipptest" gemacht hat und meinte das  der Knochen kein Stück stabil sitzt. Als ich ihn fragte wann ich wieder  auf's Bike kann kam nur:"Entweder Sie sind wahnsinnig oder bescheuert.  Nur eine falsche Bewegung und etwas zu viel Druck und das Dingen ist  wieder durch." Toll, oder ;-)  :-(        "

das war dein kommentar unter deinen röntgenbildern ~10tage zuvor.....

achja...bei mir "damals" bruch eines linken mittelhandknochens -) nach 3 wochen wieder pb-zocken auf leistung --) leicht schief zusammengewachsen ---) permanente probleme in der aussenrotation des kl. fingers u. geringere kraftaufbringung beim zupacken ----) knochen neu brechen, oder mit dem schiefen finger und dem kommenden gelenkschaden leben? so oder so dummheit meinerseits die bestraft gehört!


----------



## Wilddieb (17. November 2012)

Ich meinte bei Knochenbrüchen sagen einem die Ärzte min. 6 Wochen Ruhe. Aber breche mir irgendwie auch kaum mal was. Hatte mal den Fuss eingegipst wegen gebrochenem Mittelfussknochen.

Und ich hab mir mal nen kleinen Finger gebrochen, da bin ich mal drauf gefallen und es tat eine Zeit lang weh, aber dass er gebrochen war hab ich erst bemerkt, als er allmälich krumm wurde. Dann hab ich mir so gedacht, hoppla, der war wohl durch. ^^


----------



## sundawn77 (17. November 2012)

Lg an Smubob


----------



## Mithras (17. November 2012)

Oha jetzt mit Totem, wie fährt die sich im Vergleich zur 66?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (17. November 2012)

...mit Totem und Vivid Coil 

Das Bike ist deutlich agiler und spritziger. 

Jetzt im nachinein muss ich sagen, dass mir das besser gefällt.
Die CR ging mehr Richtung Oma's Sofa und war auch schwerer. Das Bike fühlte sich träge an, dabei hatte ich schon die härteste Feder drin. Auch das sehr heftige Eintauchen beim Bremsen war gewöhnungsbedürftig. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die CR eine geile Gabel.

Hab die Totem direkt nach Kauf zum Service/Tunen gebracht, die geht wie Sahne!


----------



## Xah88 (17. November 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> ...mit Totem und Vivid Coil
> 
> Das Bike ist deutlich agiler und spritziger.



Fahre die gleiche Kombi und finde sie auch bombastisch...schickes Rädsche haste


----------



## sundawn77 (17. November 2012)

Danke Xah88 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dein Dropzone in RAW ist auch sehr nice


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. November 2012)

@sundawn77

Sehr schönes Rad hast du, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Xah88 (17. November 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Danke Xah88
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde ja extrem gerne, genauso wie bei dir, die Decals entfernen, aber leider ist komplett Klarlack drauf  ...Naja, immerhin kommt über den Winter ein Renthal Lenker, 1 fach + Kefü und noch eine Stiffy vorne...


----------



## sundawn77 (17. November 2012)

mittlerweile finde ich es auch nicht verkehrt mit Canyon-Schriftzug, aber dann vielleicht in einer anderen Farbe als das Original


----------



## MeMa (17. November 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> das war dein kommentar unter deinen röntgenbildern ~10tage zuvor.....




ich setz mal einen drauf 
heute mit den Jungs 43 km gestrampelt und ausversehen zwei Wurzeln mitgenommen und leicht gesprungen. Und? Tut nichts weh. 
also.... wayne? Muss ich selbst entscheiden wenns passt.

Ps.: morgen gibts die nächste Tour


----------



## Wilddieb (17. November 2012)

Wenn das Bike dann plötzlich anfängt in eine Richtung zu ziehen, nicht den Mech hauen.


----------



## Wobbi (17. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> ich setz mal einen drauf
> heute mit den Jungs 43 km gestrampelt und ausversehen zwei Wurzeln mitgenommen und leicht gesprungen. Und? Tut nichts weh.
> also.... wayne? Muss ich selbst entscheiden wenns passt.
> 
> Ps.: morgen gibts die nächste Tour



kannst machen, was du willst!


----------



## MeMa (17. November 2012)

tu ich eh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (17. November 2012)

Na, wo ist das Strive ?





Hab meiner Karre nen neuen Lenker gegönnt: Spike Subrosa 747
Fazit heute nach der ersten längeren Tour damit: klasse teil !


----------



## Wobbi (18. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> tu ich eh



stimmt! weiss selbst der studierte "depp" im weissen kittel!


----------



## speichenquaeler (18. November 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Lg an Smubob



Eines der stimmigsten und schönsten Torques, das ich je gesehen habe!! Congrats!! Gefällt richtig!!

Beste Grüße


----------



## sundawn77 (18. November 2012)

Wow...schön zu hören !!

Lieben Dank


----------



## Daftkey (18. November 2012)

http://imgbox.com/adykuA8V

http://imgbox.com/acmYNZzF

http://imgbox.com/acoADwrH
Bikepark und
Nordkette Singletrail Innsbruck


----------



## MikeZ (18. November 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Hab meiner Karre nen neuen Lenker gegönnt: Spike Subrosa 747
> Fazit heute nach der ersten längeren Tour damit: klasse teil !



Ich auch...
Allerdings einen Raceface Turbine.
Und nebenbei noch einen Tune Schraubwürger, denn schwarz-rot ist das neue Stealth! 
Bei den roten Evo2 SP hat sich das einfach angeboten...

Das MarshGuard tut´s übrigens super, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## DerMuckel (18. November 2012)

Was hast Du denn für eine Trinkflasche? Schaut aus wie ein schwarz angemaltes Faxe...
Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## principiarsl (18. November 2012)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für eine Trinkflasche? Schaut aus wie ein schwarz angemaltes Faxe...
> Gruß,
> Muckel



Müsste ne Werkzeugflasche sein, oder?


----------



## DerMuckel (18. November 2012)

principiarsl schrieb:


> Müsste ne Werkzeugflasche sein, oder?



Was es alles gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (18. November 2012)

DerMuckel schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie ein schwarz angemaltes Faxe...



Wäre manchmal auch ganz sinnvoll... 

Es ist eine "Werkzeugflasche" von Procraft, aus schwarzem Cordura.
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27726_PRC-WTF1-Flaschenhaltertasche-.html
Ist aber kein Werkzeug drin, sondern der fette Akku von meinem LED-Scheinwerfer. Ich mag den nicht mit Klett ans Oberrohr hängen, sieht sch... aus und hält nicht wirklich.


Edit: Eins hab ich noch...:


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Lg an Smubob


Danke dir! 
Gefält mir (wie erwartet) SEHR gut mit Totem und Vivid  Finde dein Bike generell eh technisch (Saint/Subrosa/Reifen/Fubar+X4 ...) wie optisch (Stealth mit hauptsächlich schwarzen Parts, ohne Farbmix beim Gold-Kontrast) absolut gelungen. Nur wären mir persönlich ein paar "goldige" Sachen zu viel (Vorbau-Kappe, Ahead-Cap, Klemmringe), aber das ist Kleinzeug...




MeMa schrieb:


> ich setz mal einen drauf
> heute mit den Jungs 43 km gestrampelt und ausversehen zwei Wurzeln mitgenommen und leicht gesprungen. Und? Tut nichts weh.
> also.... wayne? Muss ich selbst entscheiden wenns passt.


Wenn du auf gut gemeinte Ratschläge wie ein zickiger Teenager reagierst, ist mir in Zukunft einfach alles völlig egal, was du machst - so lange du uns hier nicht die Ohren voll heulst, wenn dein Bruch nicht verheilt... 




MikeZ schrieb:


> Es ist eine "Werkzeugflasche" von Procraft, aus schwarzem Cordura.
> Guckst Du hier:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27726_PRC-WTF1-Flaschenhaltertasche-.html
> Ist aber kein Werkzeug drin, sondern der fette Akku von meinem LED-Scheinwerfer. Ich mag den nicht mit Klett ans Oberrohr hängen, sieht sch... aus und hält nicht wirklich.


Sehr geil, sowas hab ich letztens ewig gesucht, aber nicht gefunden, danke für den Link  Ich wollte schon eine normale Plastikflsche umfunktionieren, die haben aber meistens oben einen "Flschenhals, der für sowas sehr unpraktisch ist.  Hätte sowas gern fürs Straßenrad, weil ich keine (Presswurst-)Trikots mit Rückentschen habe und trotzdem gerne auch mal ohne Rucksack (und ohne volle Hosentschen ) fahre...

BTW: ich habe den Akku meiner Lampe (Magicshine MJ-808) mit der originalen Tasche und unter den Klett-Straps eine Schicht Schlauch als Lack-Schutz und Anti-Rutsch-Hilfe am Oberrohr hängen, hält erstklassig auch bei heftigem Geschepper und Sprüngen und sieht mMn besser aus, als der "Koffer" im Flaschenhalter. Ist aber auch ein Hardtail, wo der Akku ganz im hinteren Eck hängen kann und der Akku ist wirklich winzig.


----------



## sundawn77 (18. November 2012)

@smubob

Danke danke 

Du wirst lachen, hab den Vorbau schon wieder auf schwarz umgebaut. War mir auch etwas viel gold. 
Das Topcap muss aber gold bleiben,  sonst ist es farblich nicht stimmig,  jedenfalls solange der Steuersatz schwarz ist ;-)


----------



## MeMa (18. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du auf gut gemeinte Ratschläge wie ein zickiger Teenager reagierst, ist mir in Zukunft einfach alles völlig egal, was du machst - so lange du uns hier nicht die Ohren voll heulst, wenn dein Bruch nicht verheilt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, hab den Vorbau schon wieder auf schwarz umgebaut. War mir auch etwas viel gold.
> Das Topcap muss aber gold bleiben,  sonst ist es farblich nicht stimmig,  jedenfalls solange der Steuersatz schwarz ist ;-)


 Steuersatz gold und Kappe schwarz wäre noch einen Tick besser  (aber wie gesagt: Klein(st)zeug!)


----------



## sundawn77 (18. November 2012)

Es gibt immer was zu verändern ;-)

Goldene Naben würden mir gefallen, aber das ist im Moment nicht nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (18. November 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Es gibt immer was zu verändern ;-)



bei mir kommt dann erstmal die Jahreszeit der intensiven Wartung ... Gabel/Dämpferservice, Lager, Laufräder, Bremsen ... wobei Ideen hätt uch auch schon wieder zum basteln ... 
nen Dämpfer mit der Performance meines RC2 .. aber in leicht wäre nett ... Naja mal Vivid Air Anfang nächsten Jahres näher unter die Lupe nehmen .. CCDB Air find ich zu umständlich zum Enstellen ..


----------



## MikeZ (18. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sehr geil, sowas hab ich letztens ewig gesucht, aber nicht gefunden, danke für den Link  Ich wollte schon eine normale Plastikflsche umfunktionieren, die haben aber meistens oben einen "Flschenhals, der für sowas sehr unpraktisch ist.  Hätte sowas gern fürs Straßenrad, weil ich keine (Presswurst-)Trikots mit Rückentschen habe und trotzdem gerne auch mal ohne Rucksack (und ohne volle Hosentschen ) fahre...
> 
> BTW: ich habe den Akku meiner Lampe (Magicshine MJ-808) mit der originalen Tasche und unter den Klett-Straps eine Schicht Schlauch als Lack-Schutz und Anti-Rutsch-Hilfe am Oberrohr hängen, hält erstklassig auch bei heftigem Geschepper und Sprüngen und sieht mMn besser aus, als der "Koffer" im Flaschenhalter. Ist aber auch ein Hardtail, wo der Akku ganz im hinteren Eck hängen kann und der Akku ist wirklich winzig.



Gern geschehen!
Ich hab den fetten 6600mAh-Akku von MagicShine und einen noch fetteren  9800mAh-Akku Marke Eigenbau, die sehen unter´m Oberrohr wirklich  bescheiden aus...

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Bedienelemente der Gabel am besten rot eloxiert bekomme?


----------



## 21XC12 (19. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du auf gut gemeinte Ratschläge wie ein zickiger Teenager reagierst, ist mir in Zukunft einfach alles völlig egal, was du machst - so lange du uns hier nicht die Ohren voll heulst, wenn dein Bruch nicht verheilt...


----------



## MeMa (19. November 2012)

21XC12 schrieb:


>


----------



## der_erce (19. November 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> ich setz mal einen drauf
> heute mit den Jungs 43 km gestrampelt und ausversehen zwei Wurzeln mitgenommen und leicht gesprungen. Und? Tut nichts weh.
> also.... wayne? Muss ich selbst entscheiden wenns passt.
> 
> Ps.: morgen gibts die nächste Tour



Wem willst du was beweisen wenn du was "drauf setzt"? Du setzt höchstens dem Heilungsprozess einen drauf. Aber wie du schon sagst: Du entscheidest und Wayne. 
 @MikeZ Sehr cool...doch weg vom komplett Schwarz?


----------



## luxaltera (19. November 2012)

Das waren noch Zeiten, als Unvernunft noch cool war und man es genoss wenn einem alle nen Vogel zeigen... Herrlich dieses anders sein. 

Hach, Ich werd alt... 
Vernunftseidank


----------



## MikeZ (19. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wem willst du was beweisen wenn du was "drauf setzt"? Du setzt höchstens dem Heilungsprozess einen drauf. Aber wie du schon sagst: Du entscheidest und Wayne.
> @_MikeZ_ Sehr cool...doch weg vom komplett Schwarz?



1) Naja, ich kann´s schon verstehen, wenn es in den Beinen juckt.
Ging mir ähnlich nach meinem Mopped-Unfall. 1/2 Jahr nur Playstation zocken, wenn draußen geilstes Wetter ist und die neue Maschine in der Garage steht, ist verdammt hart. Allerdings lernt man daraus auch ganz schnell für die Zukunft. Die Erfahrung muss man wohl selbst schmerzhaft fühlen....

2) Ja, weg von ganz schwarz, aber eher zufällig. Der LRS war gut und günstig mit den roten Naben. Das habe ich dann nur farblich weiter akzentuiert, weil´s ganz gut aussieht, finde ich.


----------



## MeMa (19. November 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wem willst du was beweisen wenn du was "drauf setzt"? Du setzt höchstens dem Heilungsprozess einen drauf. Aber wie du schon sagst: Du entscheidest und Wayne.




hab seit heute das "go" vom arzt - drama umsonst


----------



## der_erce (19. November 2012)

Dann können wir alle wieder klatschen und feiern


----------



## MeMa (19. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (19. November 2012)

@MeMa

Dann kannst du ja jetzt wieder uneingeschränkt deinen Spaß haben


----------



## MeMa (19. November 2012)

Hatte ich gestern schon 
Bin aber irgendwie noch vorsichtig unterwegs.
Steckt halt doch noch im Kopf  

In 2 Wochen werd ich mal unsere Trainingsstrecke im oberen Abschnitt fahren  

Wenn der 5-er dann klappt, klappt der Rest auch.


----------



## Wilddieb (19. November 2012)

Soo, hab gestern mein Bike wieder etwas dreckig gemacht. 
Voraussichtlich das letze Bild bevor der neue Lenker und Vorbau drankommen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. November 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Gern geschehen!
> Ich hab den fetten 6600mAh-Akku von MagicShine und einen noch fetteren  9800mAh-Akku Marke Eigenbau, die sehen unter´m Oberrohr wirklich  bescheiden aus...


Ok, ich hab nur den 4,4Ah Standard-Akku, der hat etwa das Volumen einer Kippenschachtel + eben die Hülle, da geht das 
Ich hab zuhause noch ne olle Sigma Mirage mit dem riesen Bleiakku rumliegen, das Ding muss ich dringend auch mal auf einen vernünftigen Akku und LED umbauen 




MikeZ schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Bedienelemente der Gabel am besten rot eloxiert bekomme?


Abbauen, eloxieren lassen, wieder dran bauen  Tipps für Schritt 2: easyelox.de oder User Mad-Line.


----------



## MikeZ (19. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tipps für Schritt 2: easyelox.de oder User Mad-Line.



Danke, das hilft!
Werde aber wohl neue Teile bei Toxoholic bestellen. Bevor ich ein paar Tage/Wochen nicht fahren kann....


----------



## 21XC12 (19. November 2012)

Ein paar Schnappschüsse von der heutigen Tour!!!


----------



## MikeZ (19. November 2012)

Sieht gut aus!
Ein bisschen Luft kannst Du aber noch aus der Gabel lassen, sagt der O-Ring... 
Und auch schon mit MarshGuard! Wieso ist da eigentlich vorher keiner drauf gekommen?


----------



## Xah88 (19. November 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Danke Xah88
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soeben verkauft...mal schauen, was ich mir jetzt für 2013 besorge


----------



## Mithras (19. November 2012)

Oha  .. wieder was von Canyon oder schon was Anderes im Sinn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bloodyludy (19. November 2012)

So, Strive Winterfest gemacht (und ausgiebig getestet, wie man sieht)...MM und Saint Bremsen. Göttlich Vortrieb und "Entschleunigung" 

Und der Reverb-Hebel ist nun links unten am Lenker wesentlich besser crashgeschützt


----------



## Xah88 (19. November 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Oha  .. wieder was von Canyon oder schon was Anderes im Sinn ?



Was anderes  Ein Enduro und ein Park-Bike.... Wahrscheinlich Specialized Pitch/Cannondale Prophet + Commencal Supreme DH / Norco Aurum / Demo...

Ist auch ganz sinnig, im Taunus sind 180mm überdimensioniert und im Park könnte man dann ne richtige Parksau nehmen 

(Habe mir aber aus Spaß auf der Homepage mal das Dropzone angeschaut...an sich echt gut ausgestattet (vllt abseits LFRS, Bremsen), aber die Farben sind ja echt nicht schick. Ich war zwar auch dafür, dass Canyon bunter wird, aber so richtig sprechen mich die Farben nicht an...)

Dafür habe ich heute das Projekt des vergangenen Wochenendes Probe gefahren. Habe mir für die Arbeit ein gebrauchtes RR gezogen und am WE auf Flatbar und Flatpedals umgebaut...Tzscchuumm, man ist auf einmal so schnell im Straßenverkehr xD











Kommen noch neue Reifen drauf (Lieferung dauert) und dann isses fast fertig  So, aber jetzt ducke ich mich shcnell weg, denn es ist ja weder ein Canyon, noch ein MTB...und gehe langsam mal pennen...

Also ein herzliches "Ride on" an alle Canyon-Fahrer, ich gehe ab jetzt wohl fremd...

Xah


----------



## rebirth (20. November 2012)

bloodyludy ich frag mich wieso man dich nie am STB sieht 

Wie sind die MM bergauf? Bagger? ^^


----------



## bloodyludy (20. November 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> bloodyludy ich frag mich wieso man dich nie am STB sieht
> 
> Wie sind die MM bergauf? Bagger? ^^



Weil's mich ins östliche Nürnberger Land verschlagen hat. Kurve eher in der "Alb" umher.


Die MM merkt man schon bergauf und besonders am Teer. Alerdings rollt der auf Schotter und Waldboden leichter, oder man hat zumindest besseren Vortrieb.
Ich würde sagen eine 30km Tour mit MM fühlt sich nach 45km FA an


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. November 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Danke, das hilft!
> Werde aber wohl neue Teile bei Toxoholic bestellen. Bevor ich ein paar Tage/Wochen nicht fahren kann....


So habe ich es bei meinem Brems-Teilen auch gemacht  Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man sie einfach fix 1:1 austauschen kann und die betroffenen Teile nicht halb zerlegt rumliegen hat, was bei der Bremse (inkl. Kolbendeckel) natürlich etwas blöder ist, als bei den Verstellern der Gabel...




Xah88 schrieb:


> Soeben verkauft...mal schauen, was ich mir jetzt für 2013 besorge


Wieso verkauft? Nur wegen dem Plan DH-Bock + Enduro oder gab es sonst noch Gründe?




bloodyludy schrieb:


> So, Strive Winterfest gemacht (und ausgiebig getestet, wie man sieht)...MM und Saint Bremsen.


Wunderhübsch, das Strive 




bloodyludy schrieb:


> Die MM merkt man schon bergauf und besonders am Teer. Alerdings rollt der auf Schotter und Waldboden leichter, oder man hat zumindest besseren Vortrieb.


Kann ich genau so bestätigen. Auf Asphalt und hartem Boden hässlich (wie mit Anhänger ), auf weichem Boden echt gut.


----------



## Xah88 (20. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wieso verkauft? Nur wegen dem Plan DH-Bock + Enduro oder gab es sonst noch Gründe?



Ich habe einen guten und fairen Preis von jemanden bekommen, der gerne einen Light-Freerider in Raw aufbauen möchte, dem das 601 aber zu teuer war. Ich glaube kaum, dass ich den selben Wert in 2013 erzielt hätte.

Und hier in FFM fahren echt megaviele Canyons rum, sodass ich schon froh war, wenigstens eine seltenere Rahmenfarbe zu haben.

Nichtsdestotrotz war ich sehr sehr zufrieden und wäre es auch noch 1-2 Jahre gefahren, aber der Preis war das, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte, also habe ich es gemacht...
Außerdem reichen hier im Taunus 140-160mm absolut aus...Ich hatte vorher ein Cannondale Prophet mit 140mm und war nur wenig langsamer.

Also sollte ich nächstes Jahr mal zu einer Tour in der Pfalz mitkommen, wird es wohl mit etwas anderem sein, aber du hast Nismo ja auch mit seinem Ragley mitgenommen  (verrückter Plan ist auch noch ein Ragley Troof (nicht bluepig) xD) ...

Ride on,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (20. November 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Was anderes  Ein Enduro und ein Park-Bike.... Wahrscheinlich Specialized Pitch/Cannondale Prophet + Commencal Supreme DH / Norco Aurum / Demo...
> 
> Ist auch ganz sinnig, im Taunus sind 180mm überdimensioniert und im Park könnte man dann ne richtige Parksau nehmen


 
schade, dass dein dropzone weg ist, gefiel mir auch ganz gut 

verstehe dein statement oben nur nicht so ganz. das dropzone ist doch ein richtiges parkbike 

die oben angegeben bikes sind alles reine downhiller / racebikes und keine "parksäue" ...


----------



## Xah88 (20. November 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> schade, dass dein dropzone weg ist, gefiel mir auch ganz gut
> 
> verstehe dein statement oben nur nicht so ganz. das dropzone ist doch ein richtiges parkbike
> 
> die oben angegeben bikes sind alles reine downhiller / racebikes und keine "parksäue" ...



Joar, da haste recht..Downhiller trifft es besser...Ne Raufsau ? Ein Bigbike ? Das perfekte Wort fehlt mir noch ^^...

Jetzt wirds dünne mit den Nicht-FRX-Raw-Rahmen aus 2011...du bist einer der wenigen, die noch einen haben 

Habe es gerade verpackt und morgen gehts zur Post...schnief.....werds vermissen...


----------



## jimmykane (20. November 2012)

Mein Canyon wurde heute leider etwas kaltverformt:











Das Vorderrad hat nun auch nen Schlag.

Ich bin glücklicherweise ziemlich unverformt .


----------



## Xah88 (20. November 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Ich bin glücklicherweise ziemlich unverformt .



Das ist das wichtigste !!! ...Was ist denn passiert ?


----------



## jimmykane (21. November 2012)

Auf dem Weg nach Hause vom abbiegenden Autofahrer übersehen und somit seitlich gerammt worden, trotz doppelt Licht am Lenker (wie man sieht). Die Kollision war recht heftig nach meiner Einschätzung, ich hab ordentlich die Motorhaube eingedellt, aber ich bin zum Glück bis auf etwas blaue Knie unversehrt! Komischerweise ist die Delle im Rahmen NICHT auf der Kollisionsseite, somit muss das irgendwie mein Bein zwischen Straße und Rahmen gewesen sein... Ich weiß es nicht. Hoffentlich bekomme ich bald Ersatz :-(.


----------



## Xah88 (21. November 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Die Kollision war recht heftig nach meiner Einschätzung, ich hab ordentlich die Motorhaube eingedellt, aber ich bin zum Glück bis auf etwas blaue Knie unversehrt!



Auu, das klingt gar nicht nett....dann echt Hut ab, da hattest du einen Schutzengel...



jimmykane schrieb:


> Komischerweise ist die Delle im Rahmen NICHT auf der Kollisionsseite, somit muss das irgendwie mein Bein zwischen Straße und Rahmen gewesen sein... Ich weiß es nicht. Hoffentlich bekomme ich bald Ersatz :-(.



Würde ich mir dokumentieren lassen, nicht das dein Bein doch etwas abbekommen hat. Klingt ziemlich heftig, wenn die Delle wirklich von deinem Bein/Knie ist...

Mit fallen die Augen zu, Good Night...


----------



## jimmykane (21. November 2012)

Naja so filigran wie der Rahmen ist... Für punktuelle Belastung ist der ja leider nicht gemacht. Ein Krankenwagen war da, ich wurde also untersucht. Alles gut gegangen. Bin mal gespannt wie das mit dem Rad läuft, bei der Federgabel wäre ich mir jetzt auch unsicher (SID XX World Cup), im Zweifel ist ja jetzt fast jede Komponente potentiell unsicher. Ich hoffe so wird das auch gesehen.


----------



## MikeZ (21. November 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Naja so filigran wie der Rahmen ist... Für punktuelle Belastung ist der ja leider nicht gemacht. Ein Krankenwagen war da, ich wurde also untersucht. Alles gut gegangen. Bin mal gespannt wie das mit dem Rad läuft, bei der Federgabel wäre ich mir jetzt auch unsicher (SID XX World Cup), im Zweifel ist ja jetzt fast jede Komponente potentiell unsicher. Ich hoffe so wird das auch gesehen.



Genau, lass ihn bluten, den blöden Autofahrer... 
Mal im Ernst: Hast Du Schrammen oder ähnliches an der Gabel? Das reicht meistens für einen Austausch, für die Versicherungen gehört die Gabel oft zum Rahmen, habe ich mir sagen lassen...

Du hast wirklich Glück gehabt, toitoitoi! Und gute Besserung für die blauen Knie...


----------



## Erdbomber (21. November 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Mithras (21. November 2012)

bin auch mal mit meinem Kona Explosiv im Schrittempo in nem 2 Wochen alten Polo eingeschlagen, der mir die Vorfahrt genommen hat ... C-Säule und hintere Tür eingedellt, ich nen blauen Fleck, Bike nur vorbau verzogen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (21. November 2012)

Danke! Ja meine schöne SID XX World Cup ist deutlich verkratzt... Vor 2 Wochen erst (gebraucht) gekauft.


----------



## prof.66 (22. November 2012)

So fast Fertig ....


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen guten und fairen Preis von jemanden bekommen, der gerne einen Light-Freerider in Raw aufbauen mÃ¶chte, dem das 601 aber zu teuer war. Ich glaube kaum, dass ich den selben Wert in 2013 erzielt hÃ¤tte.
> ...
> Nichtsdestotrotz war ich sehr sehr zufrieden und wÃ¤re es auch noch 1-2 Jahre gefahren, aber der Preis war das, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte, also habe ich es gemacht...
> AuÃerdem reichen hier im Taunus 140-160mm absolut aus...Ich hatte vorher ein Cannondale Prophet mit 140mm und war nur wenig langsamer.


Ok, das kann ich verstehen, bei meinem FRX-Kauf + FR-Verkauf war es im Prinzip Ã¤hnlich... hÃ¤tte mein Kumpel den Rahmen nicht zu einem vertretbaren Preis genommen, hÃ¤tte ich ihn behalten und kein FRX gekauft.
Klar braucht man im Mittelgebirge selten so ein dickes Geschoss. Der Gedanke lÃ¤uft bei mir im Bezug aufs FRX auch eher andersherum: Wie viel "XC" kann das Bike trotz Gewicht/Federweg/Geometie leisten? Und in der Hinsicht bin ich SEHR zufrieden  Habe letztens damit eine waschechte XC-Tour gemacht, mit Sattel durchweg oben auf flowigen Rollercoaster-Trails (bergauf-bergab-bergauf-bergab-...), war klasse! Aber ich habe ja auch noch ein Stahl Enduro Hardtail, das reicht auch fÃ¼r alles im PfÃ¤lzerwald, man kann nur bei ein paar Sachen das Gas nicht so stehen lassen (wobei das echt nur wenige sind), hat aber durchaus auch seinen Reiz.

Beim Stichwort alt + neu fÃ¤llt mir ein, dass ich noch ein Bild vom jetzigen Aufbau meines alten Rahmens posten wollte:




(Das Bild ist leider nicht so gut, es war schon fast dunkel)

Die Gabel ist eine X-Fusion Vengeance R und lÃ¤uft nach Einbau einer weicheren Feder und Reparatur der Zugstufe echt bombastisch! LRS ist neu gebraucht gekauft, witzigerweise der selbe der original drin war, die restlichen Teile waren vorhanden und sind so weit ausreichend. Mir gefÃ¤llts mit den vielen silbernen/grauen Teilen (vor allem das komplette Sunline Cockpit kommt live extrem gut!) auch sehr gut, wobei ich persÃ¶nlich entweder den DÃ¤mpfer mit grÃ¼nen oder die Gabel mit orangen Decals versehen hÃ¤tte, aber mein Kumpel ist da etwas pragmatischer als ich  Die mÃ¼hsam abgebeizte, geschliffene, polierte und anschlieÃend orange eloxierte Sattelklemme hat hier in der IBC Torque Gemeinde einen neuen Besitzer gefunden, ich bin schon gespannt auf Fotos vom Aufbau, die Beschreibungen klangen vielversprechend 

Zum Vergleich nochmal mein alter Aufbau:





...und das jetztige FRX:





Die passende Ti-Feder liegt schon da, der Tubeless-Kit ebenfalls, die KindShock LEV kommt, sobald sie verfÃ¼gbar ist, also vermutlich 2014 




Xah88 schrieb:


> Also sollte ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr mal zu einer Tour in der Pfalz mitkommen, wird es wohl mit etwas anderem sein, aber du hast Nismo ja auch mit seinem Ragley mitgenommen  (verrÃ¼ckter Plan ist auch noch ein Ragley Troof (nicht bluepig) xD) ...


Bei der Tour mit Nismo hatten wir 2 Ragley, 1 Norco, 1 Giant, 1 Cube und mein Torque dabei... passt schon!  Nur bei Liteville mÃ¼sstest du dir vermutlich ein paar SprÃ¼che anhÃ¶ren  Das Troof finde ich ein wenig hÃ¤sslich, wenn auch von der Geo her interessant. Wir kÃ¶nnen ja ggf. auch eine Hardtail-Runde machen?  Steht wohl demnÃ¤chst auch wieder eine an...




jedy schrieb:


> verstehe dein statement oben nur nicht so ganz. das dropzone ist doch ein richtiges parkbike


Naja... wie mann's nimmt. DafÃ¼r wÃ¤re mir der Lenkwinkel zu steil und der Hinterbau nicht fluffig genug. Ein reines Parkbike sollte meiner Auffassung nach kompromissloser sein als ein Torque, dazu wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r mich eine DoppelbrÃ¼ckengabel gehÃ¶ren, die im '11er Torque keine Freigabe hat (auch wenn das kein Grund ist, es nicht zu tun, ich weiÃ ). Aber kommt natÃ¼rlich auch immer drauf an, wie man es aufbaut, was man sich davon erwartet und wie man es nutzen will. Ich war diesen Sommer mit dem FR, was ja dem New Torque durchaus nicht unÃ¤hnlich ist, und einige Wochen drauf mit dem FRX im Bikepark Lac Blanc - der Unterschied ist trotz quasi gleichem Aufbau schon immens!




jimmykane schrieb:


> Mein Canyon wurde heute leider etwas kaltverformt
> ...
> Ich bin glÃ¼cklicherweise ziemlich unverformt .





jimmykane schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg nach Hause vom abbiegenden Autofahrer Ã¼bersehen und somit seitlich gerammt worden, trotz doppelt Licht am Lenker (wie man sieht).


Oh mann... gut, dass du das ohne grÃ¶Ãeren Schaden Ã¼berstanden hast! Eben wegen solcher Idioten fahre ich bei Dunkelheit nur noch mit Warnweste und am Stadtrad sind auch alle mÃ¶glichen Reflektoren + Reflex-Reifen dran.




jimmykane schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bekomme ich bald Ersatz :-(.


Wurde das von der Polizei aufgenommen? Wenn ja, den BestÃ¤tigungswisch von denen auf dem schnellsten Weg zur Versicherung des Autofahrers und die Freigabe zur KostenÃ¼bernahme von denen abholen, dann kannst du direkt alles in die Wege leiten. Crash-Replacement sollte bei Canyon ja auch schnell gehen.




Mithras schrieb:


> bin auch mal mit meinem Kona Explosiv im Schrittempo in nem 2 Wochen alten Polo eingeschlagen, der mir die Vorfahrt genommen hat ... *C-SÃ¤ule* und hintere TÃ¼r *eingedellt*, ich nen blauen Fleck, Bike nur vorbau verzogen...


Puh, das ist heftig! Um das zu "reparieren" muss u. U. die ganze hintere Seitenwand rausgetrennt und eine neue eingeschweisst werden... da kommen schnell einige kâ¬ zusammen. Bei nicht (fast) neuen Autos schnell ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.

 @prof.66: ein Old FRX im New FRX Flashzone Style - nice!


----------



## prof.66 (22. November 2012)

@`Smubob´  Danke, Die Farbkombi gefällt mir extrem gut vom Flashzone und einen Gelben LRS wollte ich unbedingt haben


----------



## Famulus36 (22. November 2012)

Mein "Youngtimer":







06er Torque in M, Low Budget-Aufbau mit einigen Parts von meinem alten Giant. Gabel MZ 55 ATA mit Dekor von 888, Dämpfer MZ Roco R, Räder Mavic EX 325, Nabe vorn Brave Monster, hinten XT, Reifen momentan vorn Big Betty 2,4, hinten Maxxis Highroller in 2,5, Kurbel Truvativ Hussefelt, Schaltwerk X9, Umwerfer SLX, X0 Gripshift, Kassette Sram PG 990, Bremse Formula Oro 203/180, Lenker und Vorbau Hussefelt, Sattelstütze Race Face Evolve, Sattel SQlab 610 active, Ergon-Griffe mit Hörnchen gegen taube Finger, Gewicht 16,5 kg.


----------



## Wilddieb (22. November 2012)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Puh, das ist heftig! Um das zu "reparieren" muss u. U. die ganze hintere Seitenwand rausgetrennt und eine neue eingeschweisst werden... da kommen schnell einige kâ¬ zusammen. Bei nicht (fast) neuen Autos schnell ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden.



Und das geilste daran. Bei den heutigen Autos schafft man sowas im Schritttempo!


----------



## Mithras (22. November 2012)

Naja.. Kette war gerissen also bin ich auf dem Gehweg gerollt, als ich kurz nach unten geschaut habe was die Kette macht habe ich beim Hochschauen nur noch auto vor mir gesehen .. 
Tja die gute Drau ist an mir vorbei gefahren und in ne Einfahrt rein .. dank robustem Starrgabelbike und Lenkerhörnchen is mir nicht viel passiert aber das Auto hat halt einmal den Lenker in die Seite bekommen ..


----------



## simdiem (22. November 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Mein Canyon wurde heute leider etwas kaltverformt:



Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung. Ich drücke dir die Daumen für einen schnellen Ersatz.



prof.66 schrieb:


> So fast Fertig ....


Sehr sehr schön! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei der Tour mit Nismo hatten wir 2 Ragley, 1 Norco, 1 Giant, 1 Cube und mein Torque dabei... passt schon!  Nur bei Liteville müsstest du dir vermutlich ein paar Sprüche anhören  Das Troof finde ich ein wenig hässlich, wenn auch von der Geo her interessant. Wir können ja ggf. auch eine Hardtail-Runde machen?  Steht wohl demnächst auch wieder eine an...



Gib Bescheid, ich fahr mit! Hardtail, oder FRX, ist wurscht 



> Oh mann... gut, dass du das ohne größeren Schaden überstanden hast! Eben wegen solcher Idioten fahre ich bei Dunkelheit nur noch mit Warnweste und am Stadtrad sind auch alle möglichen Reflektoren + Reflex-Reifen dran.


Hast du einen Tipp, wo man solche Klebereflexstreifen günstig bekommt?




Famulus36 schrieb:


> Mein "Youngtimer":
> 
> 
> 06er Torque in M, Low Budget-Aufbau ....



Für ein Low Budget Rad, aber optisch extrem stimmig aufgebaut


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. November 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Gib Bescheid, ich fahr mit! Hardtail, oder FRX, ist wurscht


Aber gern! In der Hinsicht verstehen wir uns in Sachen Fuhrpark ja ganz gut  Ich werd wohl heute auch ne Runde mit dem Hardtail drehen, mal meinen ersten Tubeless montierten Reifen testen  Das wird für dich aber wohl zu kurzfristig sein? 




simdiem schrieb:


> Hast du einen Tipp, wo man solche Klebereflexstreifen günstig bekommt?


Öhm, ich meinte Reflex-Reifen... nicht Streifen  Die kann man nur so kaufen (hast du ja aber eh schon), ich glaube nicht, dass es da etwas haltbares zum "nachrüsten" gibt. Du meinst einfach reflektierende Klebestreifen? Da hab ich vor Ewigkeiten mal so eine kleine Rolle bei ATU gekauft. Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, den Rest der Rolle hab ich sogar noch... ist ~5mm breit, silber und sehr stark reflektierend. Wenn du das brauchen kannst und wir uns demnächst mal wieder sehen, sag Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (23. November 2012)

simdiem schrieb:


> Für ein Low Budget Rad, aber optisch extrem stimmig aufgebaut


Danke! Ist mein erster Komplettaufbau. Das nächste Projekt wartet schon, wird ein minimalistisches Hardtail mit Starrgabel, 1,6er Conti-Slicks und altem Brooks-Sattel, also genau die andere Richtung. Leider kein Canyon.


----------



## Xah88 (23. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei der Tour mit Nismo hatten wir 2 Ragley, 1 Norco, 1 Giant, 1 Cube und mein Torque dabei... passt schon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





simdiem schrieb:


> Gib Bescheid, ich fahr mit! Hardtail, oder FRX, ist wurscht



Klasse, wir werden immer mehr...ich muss wirklich nächstes Jahr mal mit in den Pfälzer Wald kommen. Wenn ich Glück habe, bin ich morgen Besitzer eines Pitches, dann habe ich auch den passenden Wegbegleiter für die Tour 
Würde dann zwar ein weißes Pitch werden -> die Farbe die ich am hässlichsten finde, aber entweder ich lasse es entlacken/Raw oder ich mache ein Stickerbombing mit Rockshox-Stickern ^^ Beim Entlacken müsste ich es nur zerlegen, was ein wenig unsinnig ist, wenn Buchsen und alles fast neu sind...also evtl dieses Jahr Stickerbomb und nächsten Winter entlacken und gleichzeitig Buchsen neu.
Beim DH Bike lasse ich mir ein wenig Zeit (müssen auch wieder Löhne auf mein Konto kommen xD)...mal schauen, was das wird...


----------



## jimmykane (23. November 2012)

Ich habe mir einen MET Parachute bestellt für den Weg von und zur Arbeit. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich bisher auf dem Weg KEINEN Helm getragen habe. Das ist natürlich eigene Blödheit. Zum Glück ist mir nichts passiert. Ab sofort werde ich dann gleich den Parachute tragen ;-). Was die Kleidung angeht muss ich auch mal schauen, denn wirklich reflektieren tut da nix.

Jetzt will ich aber nicht weiter die Galerie zutexten ;-). Fotos beitragen kann ich ja erstmal nicht... Und nun habe ich auf einmal 2 Cannondales (Flash und Bad Boy) aber 0 Canyons...


----------



## Xah88 (23. November 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Und nun habe ich auf einmal 2 Cannondales (Flash und Bad Boy) aber 0 Canyons...



Cool, dass Badboy war eigtl auch mein Ursprungsplan, doch dann kam mir die Idee, dass ein RR-Umbau leichter, schneller und günstiger (und etvl individueller) ist.... Bad Boys sind aber


----------



## jimmykane (23. November 2012)

Ich habe halt am Bad Boy auch noch einiges gemacht. Nicht schwarz Teile auch noch schwarz lackiert (Schutzblechstreben, Bremsscheiben im inneren Bereich mit hitzefestem Lack, Ventilkappen...), Nabendynamo + Lampe, Thudbuster... Aber im Nachhinein denke ich auch, dass es viel zu teuer war und was deutlich günstigeres auch den Job getan hätte. Wie du auch schreibst.


----------



## Famulus36 (23. November 2012)

Das Bad Boy hat mich zu meinem Hardtail-Projekt inspiriert, find ich auch scharf. Gibts das irgendwo zu sehen?

Ach ja, Gallerie, also noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2012)

Die Bremsleitung aber noch nach innen und mit Bogen verlegen, sonst ist die ruckzuck ab!


----------



## Famulus36 (23. November 2012)

Das kommt davon, wenn man Teile von kurzhubigen CC-Bikes verwendet. Beide Leitungen sind etwas zu kurz, werden noch geändert.
Und das 44er Kettenblatt wird auch wieder durch den Bashguard ersetzt. Das mittlere mit 36 Zähnen ist für den Eisenhaufen mit den Reifen lang genug übersetzt.


----------



## jimmykane (23. November 2012)

Hier habe ich eins.






Und ein Canyonsuchbild:






Das ist der Stellplatz bei der Arbeit. Nerve MR, XC und AM nebeneinander ;-). Das AM steht aber seit Monaten nur da... Ich hoffe dem Kollegen geht's gut.


----------



## der_erce (23. November 2012)

hinten ein Torque? Stehn ja paar rum da 

Edit...Bla...lesen usw.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. November 2012)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Klasse, wir werden immer mehr...ich muss wirklich nächstes Jahr mal mit in den Pfälzer Wald kommen. Wenn ich Glück habe, bin ich morgen Besitzer eines Pitches, dann habe ich auch den passenden Wegbegleiter für die Tour


Ja, ein Pitch passt für P-Wald perfekt! Und in Raw sieht das auch verdammt gut aus, geistert hier im Forum auch eins rum. Wobei ich gestern auch mal wieder das Hardtail genommen habe, geht auch echt gut 




jimmykane schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen MET Parachute bestellt für den Weg von und zur Arbeit. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich bisher auf dem Weg KEINEN Helm getragen habe. Das ist natürlich eigene Blödheit. Zum Glück ist mir nichts passiert. Ab sofort werde ich dann gleich den Parachute tragen ;-). Was die Kleidung angeht muss ich auch mal schauen, denn wirklich reflektieren tut da nix.


Hmm, der Parachute ist halt leider so ziemlich der hässlichste Helm der Welt... und dem Kinnbügel würde ich nicht allzu viel zutrauen, ist aber sicher besser als nichts  Ich fahre in der City auch meistens ohne rum, versuche es mir aber zumindest in der kalten Jahreszeit anzugewönen. 
In Sachen Reflektion kann ich eine Sicherheitsweste echt empfehlen, man wird damit echt sehr gut gesehen und kann sie einfach über alles drüber ziehen, je nach Größe (gibts ja bis Größe "2-Mann-Zelt") auch über den Rucksack. Gibts übrigens bei Ikea günstig, wenn man ne Family-Card hat 




Famulus36 schrieb:


> Ach ja, Gallerie, also noch eins:


Gefällt mir ansich auch ganz gut, aber die Hörnchen-Griffe tun mir in den Augen weh, sowas ist für mich völlig untauglich am MTB, weil man beim Abfahren einfach weniger Kontrolle hat und ich die Hörnchen an so einem Bike eh als unnötig ansehe. Ich hab genau die am Straßenhobel, da finde ich die sinnvoll. Die Decals von den Felgen würde ich auch noch abmachen -> cleanere Optik, passend zum vielen Schwarz.




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung aber noch nach innen und mit Bogen verlegen, sonst ist die ruckzuck ab!


Hierzu ein Tipp, wie man die Leitung an der Stelle sehr sauber und schön verlegen kann (dann habe ich auch mal wieder ein Canyon-Bild gepostet ):



 ... 



Der Platz zwischen Leitung und Bremsscheibe ist dabei absolut ausreichend, wie man sieht. Allerdings ist das auch ein neuerer Rahmen, der auf der Strebe Schraub-Schellen hat, mit denen man die Leitung schön fixieren kann. Und bei deinem (@Famulus36) Brems-Adapter wäre wohl auch nicht genug Platz für die Durchführung...




jimmykane schrieb:


> Hier habe ich eins.


Geil! Ne Headshock Gabel für ein cleanes Straßen-MTB (sowas fahre ich als RR-Ersatz, weil ich Asphalt-Trennscheiben, Bügel-Bremsen und die Brezel-Lenker nicht mag) wäre für mich noch ein Traum. Leider fehlt mir dazu das passende Steuerrohr...


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. November 2012)

Mein Torque gestern nach ner fetten Freeride Tour


----------



## DerMuckel (25. November 2012)

So, mein AM ist erstmal fertig 







Nerve AM 8 (2011) mit:
- 36er Kettenblatt
- Syntace Grinder 
- Canyon KeFü
- 2013er Reverb (danke Canyon )
- DMR Vault
- Ergon GE1 L
- Syncros FR 2014
- Klingel 

Jetzt wird noch bei Gelegenheit die Leitung der Reverb gekürzt. Und wenn ich mal Geld über habe, kommt noch 'ne schwarze Lyrik dran (wobei ich mit meiner 32er Talas bisher eigentlich ganz zufrieden bin).

Gruß,
Muckel

PS: Ja, die Plastikscheibe kommt auch noch ab... aber erst, wenn die Notwendigkeit besteht die Kassette zu wechseln!


----------



## Crissi (25. November 2012)

[QUOTE

PS: Ja, die Plastikscheibe kommt auch noch ab... aber erst, wenn die Notwendigkeit besteht, die Kassette zu wechseln![/QUOTE]

die geht doch auch so ab, z.b. Mit ner guten Haushaltsschere oder einem seitenschneider!


----------



## DerMuckel (25. November 2012)

Ich weiß. Ich habe aber keine Lust auf die Fummelei!


----------



## jimmykane (25. November 2012)

ich hatte die unübliche methode lötkolben gewählt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (25. November 2012)

kassette demontieren und montieren dauert 5 minuten ...


----------



## jimmykane (25. November 2012)

"Damals" hatte ich noch keine Kettenpeitsche ;-). Ist auch verrückt wie viele Werkzeuge sich ansammeln. Gerade Shimano meint es da ja etwas "gut". Warum z.B. hat die "Abdeckkappe" der linken Kurbel so ne Blumenform?? Damit es schicker aussieht?


----------



## ASQ (25. November 2012)

Kleiner Ausflug ..


----------



## DerMuckel (25. November 2012)

Hm, ich wollte ja eigentlich mit meinem "PS" der Debatte Einhalt gebieten... naja, hat wohl nicht so geklappt 

Hier noch ein Foto vorm Dreckigmachen (nasser Lehm nervt!)




Hrmm, aus der Perspektive schaut der Vorbau monstermäßig lang aus... entweder ich brauch einen kürzeren Vorbau oder eine neue Kamera 

Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. November 2012)

Nochmal mein torque frx


----------



## Mithras (25. November 2012)

was steht eigentlich unten auf deinem Unterrohr? .. Hatte da was auf nem anderen Pic gesehen ...

wie fahren sich die Intense Reifen? .. bekommt man ja im Bikemarkt fast nachgeschmissen ... suche noch nen reifensatz für trockene/feste/teils glatte Böden für den nächsten Sommer..


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. November 2012)

Auf dem Unterrohr steht METAL MULISHA, weil ich nebenbei noch Motocross fahre 

Reifen sind echt ok, hatte Sie damals fÃ¼r 9,90â¬ pro Reifen bekommen und einfach mal getestet. Sind gerade bei trockenen StreckenverhÃ¤ltnissen super.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. November 2012)

ASQ schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausflug ..


Cooles Foto! 
Wir waren heute mit 4 x Torque unterwegs (2 x FR 2007, 1 x FR 2009, 1 x FRX 2012) - und ich hab vergessen, ein Foto zu machen 




Mithras schrieb:


> suche noch nen reifensatz für trockene/feste/teils glatte Böden für den nächsten Sommer..


Wicked Will (fahre ich seit 2 Jahren von Frühling bis Ende Sommer zum Touren) oder Rubber Queen (gerade auf trockenen, teils wurzligen und laubigen Trails getestet und für gut befunden)


----------



## Mithras (25. November 2012)

jaa den Wicked Will hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, sollte was für den Park sein, oder Onza Ibex .. wurden mir ans Herz gelegt .. für Trails hab ich Fat Alberts auf nem 2. LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (26. November 2012)

So, habe meinem Esel mal etwas dickere Schultern verpasst. 

Hoppla, hab mich in der Kabelei etwas vertan. O_0 Wird korrigiert.


----------



## iquilibrium (27. November 2012)

So fast Fertig mit dem Aufbau!


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. November 2012)

Ausm Sommerurlaub... Lac Blanc - Porte du Soleil (Les Gets) - Todtnau


----------



## rico09 (27. November 2012)

Foto von der ersten und letzen Ausfahrt mit den neuen Bremsen in dieser Saison. Zur Bremse, einfach nur TOP!!! Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.  

Grüße aus Osttirol


----------



## ASQ (27. November 2012)

rico09 schrieb:


> Foto von der ersten und letzen Ausfahrt mit den neuen Bremsen in dieser Saison. Zur Bremse, einfach nur TOP!!! Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.
> 
> Grüße aus Osttirol



Ahja,, Bremse.. ach DIE BRemse ,, oder ? hmm WELCHE Bremse denn nun ? *grübel


----------



## rico09 (27. November 2012)

ASQ schrieb:


> Ahja,, Bremse.. ach DIE BRemse ,, oder ? hmm WELCHE Bremse denn nun ? *grübel


 
sry die SAINT natürlich . Ein paar Seiten zuvor steht ein Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiado (28. November 2012)

Neuer Sattel, neues Glück. Mal was hodenschonendes.
Bin gespannt wie er sich auf Touren macht


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> jaa den Wicked Will hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, sollte was für den Park sein, oder Onza Ibex .. wurden mir ans Herz gelegt .. für Trails hab ich Fat Alberts auf nem 2. LRS


Für Park den WW vorne Vertstar, hinten Trailstar. Onza Ibex fährt ein Kumpel und ist auch sehr zufrieden...




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Hoppla, hab mich in der Kabelei etwas vertan. O_0 Wird korrigiert.


Tipp hierzu: verzichte bei der Führung des Zuges für das Schaltwerk auf die obere original vorgesehene Führung und verlege ihn LINKS (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen) am Steuerrohr vorbei, ist deutlich besser. So gibt es zu viel Druck auf die Zughülle, hat bei mir sogar dazu geführt, dass die Endkappe der Hülle gebrochen ist. Genauso dann den Zug für den Umwerfer rechts vorbei. Siehe z. B. hier




ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ausm Sommerurlaub... Lac Blanc - Porte du Soleil (Les Gets) - Todtnau


Also in Todtnau war ich noch nie, aber von Lac Blanc ist da nix dabei... 




Chiado schrieb:


> Neuer Sattel, neues Glück. Mal was hodenschonendes.


Dafür nicht so augenschonend


----------



## Chiado (28. November 2012)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> FÃ¼r Park den WW vorne Vertstar, hinten Trailstar. Onza Ibex fÃ¤hrt ein Kumpel und ist auch sehr zufrieden...
> 
> 
> Tipp hierzu: verzichte bei der FÃ¼hrung des Zuges fÃ¼r das Schaltwerk auf die obere original vorgesehene FÃ¼hrung und verlege ihn LINKS (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen) am Steuerrohr vorbei, ist deutlich besser. So gibt es zu viel Druck auf die ZughÃ¼lle, hat bei mir sogar dazu gefÃ¼hrt, dass die Endkappe der HÃ¼lle gebrochen ist. Genauso dann den Zug fÃ¼r den Umwerfer rechts vorbei. Siehe z. B. hier
> ...



ð Ich steh auf bunt.


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also in Todtnau war ich noch nie, aber von Lac Blanc ist da nix dabei...



Habe nur selbst Bilder gemacht. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/54831

Rest ist nicht so erwähnenswert


----------



## der_erce (28. November 2012)

Bei dem einen Drop ists aber ne enge Kiste geworden oder? Tummeln sich ja nen paar zuviel drumherum ??


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. November 2012)

Sammelpunkt


----------



## Wilddieb (28. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Tipp hierzu: verzichte bei der Führung des Zuges für das Schaltwerk auf die obere original vorgesehene Führung und verlege ihn LINKS (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen) am Steuerrohr vorbei, ist deutlich besser. So gibt es zu viel Druck auf die Zughülle, hat bei mir sogar dazu geführt, dass die Endkappe der Hülle gebrochen ist. Genauso dann den Zug für den Umwerfer rechts vorbei. Siehe z. B. hier



Danke für den Tipp, werde ich dann so tun.


----------



## der_erce (28. November 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Sammelpunkt



Eher Huckepack


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2012)

Chiado schrieb:


> ð Ich steh auf bunt.


Zu der grellen Rahmenfarbe passts ja auch "irgendwie" 




ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Habe nur selbst Bilder gemacht.


War auch nur drauf bezogen, dass von den eingestellten Bildern keins aus LB war  Dein Album hatte ich dann auch direkt gefunden


----------



## Nightfire9 (1. Dezember 2012)

So hier quasi frisch auser Packung und gleich cockpit angepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (1. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön! 

Musste gleich lachen, auf dem einen Bild sieht man im Hintergrund nen alten kleinen Röhrenfernseher, aber hast eines der geilsten Bikes bei dir stehen. Da erkennt man mal die Prioritäten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2012)

Mein FRX gestern auf einer feinen, kleinen Enduro-Runde bei göttlichem Früh-Winter-Wetter:








 



............... up .......... & ........ down .............


----------



## sirios (1. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön! Vermute zu Weihnachten wird es ne Variostütze geben ?


----------



## Nightfire9 (1. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Musste gleich lachen, auf dem einen Bild sieht man im Hintergrund nen alten kleinen Röhrenfernseher, aber hast eines der geilsten Bikes bei dir stehen. Da erkennt man mal die Prioritäten.



Hehe ja danke  ! Gut erkannt, Hobbyraum halt


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Vermute zu Weihnachten wird es ne Variostütze geben ?


Gut geraten!  Die Variostütze (KS LEV 150) hätte es aber schon vor 1 Monat geben sollen, hatte sie bestellt, bevor ich das FRX überhaupt hatte, also im August schon  Aber die verschieben die voraussichtliche Lieferung von Anfangs Ende September über Mitte Januar bis mittlerweile "unknown"  zumindest laut Bike-Components. Bei HiBike steht der Status auf "angekündigt für KW50" (telefonisch als aktuell verifiziert) und die haben letzte Woche wohl auch schon welche bekommen und wartende Bestellungen ausgeliefert. Habe sie jetzt bei BC gecancelt und hoffe, dass es über HiBike noch bis Wiehnachten klappt...
Ist halt auch doof mit der jetzigen Stütze, weil ich die nicht so weit ausziehen kann, wie ich müsste. Eine längere taugt aber auch nichts, weil ich sie dann nicht mehr weit genug absenken kann (das auf dem Foto ist das mechanische Ende). Außerdem machts wenig Sinn, für die Übergangszeit ne andere Stütze zu kaufen. Die jetzige bleibt inkl. Sattel dann die Garnitur für den Park, wenn die Vario da ist.

BTW: auf den Fotos neu: Ti-Feder (leider nur 140g leichter als die Stahlfeder, beim Vivid im alten Torque waren es 200g Unterschied) und Rubber Queen hinten, die dem extremen Hype im Forum mMn nicht gerecht wird.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (2. Dezember 2012)

@`Smubob´: 

Tschuldigung für die eigenwerbung, aber ich habe jetzt mein Canyon Yellowstone in den Bikemarkt gestellt --> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/80696-canyon-yellowstone-5-0
Hier nochmal ein Bild weils ja ne Gallerie ist


----------



## sirios (2. Dezember 2012)

Erwähne mal noch im Angebot dass die Kiste auch den ein oder anderen Bikeparkbesuch hinter sicher hat !


----------



## frankensteinmtb (2. Dezember 2012)

Na jaa aber des macht ja bei meinem Gewicht (40-50kg) allerhöchstens so hhe Belastungen, wie wenn einer der 100kg wiegt damit Touren fährt


----------



## sirios (2. Dezember 2012)

frankensteinmtb schrieb:


> Na jaa aber des macht ja bei meinem Gewicht (40-50kg) allerhöchstens so hhe Belastungen, wie wenn einer der 100kg wiegt damit Touren fährt



Da hast Du allerdings recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (3. Dezember 2012)

@smubob

wo liegen Deiner Erfahrung nach die Unterschiede zwischen RQ und Wicked Will?


----------



## jimmykane (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

heute war ich mit einem Freund bei Canyon. Er hat ein Ultimate AL neben sein Torque und sein AM gestellt, ich dagegen habe als Ersatz für das zerstörte Nerve MR ein neues Nerve AL 8.0 gekauft.

Und was soll ich sagen? Ich habe zwar nur eine kleine "Installationsrunde" im Frankfurter Bahnhofsviertel gedreht, aber es hat sich schon richtig gut angefühlt . Wie die Fox die Bordsteinkanten wegbügelt, das kannte ich vorher noch nicht.

Außerdem habe ich mich vor Ort bei Canyon doch für "icon grey" entschieden, es sieht viel, viel besser aus als auf der Website. Seht selbst.











Bis auf Sattelstütze + Sattel, Schraubgriffe und die Pedale ist natürlich noch alles original. Meine Reverb kommt auf alle Fälle noch dran und sonst habe ich auch noch ein paar Ideen.

Grüße
jimmykane


----------



## DiscoDuDe (4. Dezember 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Wie die Fox die Bordsteinkanten wegbügelt, das kannte ich vorher noch nicht.



hahaha da fährt wohl jemand sehr weich mit der gabel


----------



## Wilddieb (4. Dezember 2012)

Da ist wohl jemand noch nie Marzocchi gefahren.


----------



## jimmykane (4. Dezember 2012)

Naja ich bin halt vorher ein Nerve MR zuerst mit der XRM100 gefahren und das war alles recht hart und unsensibel ;-). Zugegebenermaßen habe ich die Fox jetzt aber auch recht weich.


----------



## Wilddieb (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab meine Van auch recht weich eingestellt, aber bei meinem Gewicht von ca. 73kg ist das ok. 

Zuvor hatte ich eine Bomber Super T pro. nur 1cm mehr, aber sowas von weich und labrig, aber absolut zuverlässig.
Aber eine Doppelbrücke ist für meinen Stil einfach etwas zuu heftig. ^^

Bei der Fox liebe ich es so, dass sie dir ein klares Feedback vom Untergrund gibt, aber Unebenheiten trotzdem souverän wegbügelt. 

Sodala,

hab mein Kockpit ein wenig angepasst. Vorher hab ich bei den Bremshebeln schon fast auf die Einstellschrauben gelangt. 
Also die Schaltanzeigen abgeschräubelt, die Hebel weiter nach Innen und die Trigger ausserhalb.






Besonders der Bremsschlauch für die H Bremse ist noch deutlich zu lang, aber hab mir eh schon länger mal was bereitgelegt das ich schon beim letzten Rahmen montieren wollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (5. Dezember 2012)

Stahlflexleitungen 

Poste mal das Ergebnis


----------



## Wilddieb (5. Dezember 2012)

Jup Stahlflex.  

Tu ich sobald ich sie dran habe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> wo liegen Deiner Erfahrung nach die Unterschiede zwischen RQ und Wicked Will?


Beim WW habe ich es sehr geschätzt, dass man ihn, wenn er denn mal ins Rutschen kam, sehr leicht durch Druck auf die Schulterstollen geben wieder einzufangen war. Bei der RQ funktioniert das leider nicht ganz so gut. Auch habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Bremstraktion etwas schwächer ist. Was mich momentan auch noch etwas wundert: ich fahre am Hardtail die 2.2er RQ UST, die funktioniert irgendwie deutlich besser und bei der erscheint mir auch die Dämpfung besser als bei der 2.4er RQ am FRX.  Da spielt halt evtl. Tubeless vs. Tube eine Rolle und auch die 2mm breirere Felge am HT. Allerdings schon etwas verwunderlich, dass der Unterschied so deutlich ausfällt. Schlecht finde ich den Reifen durchaus nicht, gerade bei der letzten Runde, wo die Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt lagen, habe ich schon gemerkt, dass die BCC Mischung da noch besser funktioniert, da ist mir die MM an der Front schon diverse Male weggerutscht...




Wilddieb schrieb:


>


Wenn du den Reflektor-Aufkleber in Form des Canyon-Logos zugeschnitten hättest, wäre das ein cooles Gimmick geworden 




Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Stahlflexleitungen
> 
> Poste mal das Ergebnis


Außer Optik und evtl. Schutz gegen Abreißen bei harten Crashs oder irgendwo eingehakter Bremsleitung bringt die Stahlflexleitung am Bike nichts. Am Auto merkt man den Unterschied durch etwas knackigeren Druckpunkt, aber da sind die Drücke und Querschnitte auch etwas höher. Ich habe bei meiner Hope V2 die originale Stahlflexleitung gegen Kunststoff getauscht und der Druckpunkt ist absolut gleich geblieben. Allerdings hat die Sache geschmeidige 102g Gewicht eingespart (und ich habe die Stahlflexleitung zum Preis der Kunststoffleitung verkauft)


----------



## prof.66 (5. Dezember 2012)

Vorallem sehen die Schwarzen Kunststoffleitungen am Rad besser aus, als die Stahlflexleitungen.


----------



## Wilddieb (5. Dezember 2012)

Naja, das ist doch irgendwie Ansichtssache.  
Beim schwarzen Rahmen, werden sie schon ziemlich herausstechen, aber da ich ohnehin schon silberne und Alu Akzente habe, passt es von dem her.
Ausserdem mag ich den "Zeig mir wie du deine Schläuche verlegst" Look. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn du den Reflektor-Aufkleber in Form des Canyon-Logos zugeschnitten hättest, wäre das ein cooles Gimmick geworden




Da bist du nicht der erste der mich darauf hingewiesen hat.  
Das werde ich dann auch so machen, nur ist der Kleber sozusagen für die Ewigkeit, der ist nicht einfach so schnell wieder runter gemacht. Aber soll ja kein Hinderniss sein.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2012)

prof.66 schrieb:


> Vorallem sehen die Schwarzen Kunststoffleitungen am Rad besser aus, als die Stahlflexleitungen.


Das entspricht auch meinem Geschmack (neben dem Gewicht mein Hauptgrund), vor allem mit standard-schwarzen Schaltzughüllen. Bei silbernen Stahlflexleitungen würde ich auf jeden Fall auch die Schaltzughüllen anpassen.




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Naja, das ist doch irgendwie Ansichtssache.
> Beim schwarzen Rahmen, werden sie schon ziemlich herausstechen, aber da ich ohnehin schon silberne und Alu Akzente habe, passt es von dem her.


Beides richtig!  Wenn es konsequent durchgezogen ist, ist es auch ok. Was mMn gar nicht geht, sind farbige Schaltzughüllen oder Bremsleitungen. Am besten ein Nicolai mit dem klassischen Elox-Massaker (ALLES farbig eloxiert, was geht) und farblich "passenden" Außenhüllen... :kotz:




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Da bist du nicht der erste der mich darauf hingewiesen hat.
> Das werde ich dann auch so machen, nur ist der Kleber sozusagen für die Ewigkeit, der ist nicht einfach so schnell wieder runter gemacht. Aber soll ja kein Hinderniss sein.


 na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie das aussehen wird...


----------



## Wilddieb (5. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das entspricht auch meinem Geschmack (neben dem Gewicht mein Hauptgrund), vor allem mit standard-schwarzen Schaltzughüllen. Bei silbernen Stahlflexleitungen würde ich auf jeden Fall auch die Schaltzughüllen anpassen.



Was die Schaltzüge betrifft, schau ich mal was es so gibt. Bis jetzt hab ich einfach die klassisch grauen gesehen und die mache ich mir nicht ans Bike. 
Das zusätzliche Gewicht der Stahlflex interessiert mich hingegen nicht bei einem Bike mit 160mm Federweg. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Beides richtig!  Wenn es konsequent durchgezogen ist, ist es auch ok. Was mMn gar nicht geht, sind farbige Schaltzughüllen oder Bremsleitungen. Am besten ein Nicolai mit dem klassischen Elox-Massaker (ALLES farbig eloxiert, was geht) und farblich "passenden" Außenhüllen... :kotz:



Haha, ja das waren sie, die 90er.  

Elox ist generell so gar nicht mein Fall, besonders nicht bei den moderneren Bikes. Ich hatte so um die Jahrtausendwende mal rote Elox Felgen von Ambrosio annem Wheeler Hardtail. Rahmen poliert, Gabel poliert mit roten Akzenten und rote Magura Bremsen. Hat irgendwie alles zusammengepasst. 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> na dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie das aussehen wird...



Na dann greif ich glatt mal zur Schere und schneid die Spannung durch:
So siehts aus. War aber ein ziemliches Gefusel du.


----------



## Mithras (5. Dezember 2012)

Sauber!


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Feature


----------



## Famulus36 (6. Dezember 2012)

In der Tat!  Wann hat Canyon sein Logo eigentlich geändert? Mein Torque hat noch dieses doppelte C vorn drauf genietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube ab 2007 war das neue Logo drauf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Was die Schaltzüge betrifft, schau ich mal was es so gibt. Bis jetzt hab ich einfach die klassisch grauen gesehen und die mache ich mir nicht ans Bike.


Die Jagwire Ripcord gibts in entsprechender Optik:










Wilddieb schrieb:


> Das zusätzliche Gewicht der Stahlflex interessiert mich hingegen nicht bei einem Bike mit 160mm Federweg.


Ja, sind ja auch nur 100g... aber WENN man etwas aufs Gewicht achtet, was ich tue, dann muss man auch auf manche Kleinigkeiten achten, sonst hat man am Ende ein 17kg "Tourenbike", was nun wirklich nicht sein muss, gerade da ich selbst ein Leichtgewicht bin  Mit dem FRX Rahmen (3,5kg ohne Dämpfer) ist die Basis eh schon etwas schwerer als zuvor beim FR  Aktuell bin ich bei 15,6kg im Touren-Setup, da kommen noch ~350g drauf, wenn die Variostütze rein kommt, aber auch wieder ~250g weg, wenn ich auf Tubeless umrüste. Mit sub 16 bin ich für das Bike aber durchaus zufrieden 




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Haha, ja das waren sie, die 90er.


Nein, das ist die erschreckende Gegenwart...! Gib einfach mal im Fotoalbum "Nicolai" in der Suche ein - du wirst unangenehm überrascht sein  Fast jedes zweite Nicolai sieht so aus... 




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ich hatte so um die Jahrtausendwende mal rote Elox Felgen von Ambrosio annem Wheeler Hardtail. Rahmen poliert, Gabel poliert mit roten Akzenten und rote Magura Bremsen. Hat irgendwie alles zusammengepasst.


DAS waren die 90er!  Erinnert mich stark an mein damaliges Traumrad: GT Zaskar LE (poliert) mit Judy DH (rot) und HS33 Raceline (neongelb) 




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Na dann greif ich glatt mal zur Schere und schneid die Spannung durch:
> So siehts aus. War aber ein ziemliches Gefusel du.


Yeah, sieht sehr gut aus  Zum 2. Foto: BÄÄÄÄMM!!! 




Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ab 2007 war das neue Logo drauf.


Ja, richtig.


----------



## MUD´doc (6. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


>



Topp, meen Jung 
Genauso hab ich´s mir vorgestellt

hmmm, hät die Idee patentieren lassen sollen... dann wäre ich nu´reich! REIIIIIICH. Hunderte...Quatsch, tausende neue Bikes in der Bude!!! Hua Hua Hua 
...man darf ja mal auch träumen, oder?! *grins*

Werd das auch noch basteln. Muß mir aber erst noch die Folie besorgen.

@ famulus36 / Freerider1504
Korrekt. 2007 hatte Canyon das neue Redesign


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand ein bild vom alten logo? Kenns garnet


----------



## Famulus36 (6. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Wilddieb (6. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Jagwire Ripcord gibts in entsprechender Optik:



Ah, ausgezeichnet. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, sind ja auch nur 100g... aber WENN man etwas aufs Gewicht achtet, was ich tue, dann muss man auch auf manche Kleinigkeiten achten, sonst hat man am Ende ein 17kg "Tourenbike", ....



Meines hab ich noch gar nie gewogen. Eine Variostütze ist auch noch geplant, da käme eigentlich nur die LEV 150 in Frage. 
Und ich muss noch schauen was ich mit dem Umwerfer und Kettenblätter mache. Geil währe eine Hammerschmitd, liegt aber mom ausserhalb meines Rahmens.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein, das ist die erschreckende Gegenwart...! Gib einfach mal im Fotoalbum "Nicolai" in der Suche ein - du wirst unangenehm überrascht sein  Fast jedes zweite Nicolai sieht so aus...



 Oh mein Gott, das ist ja schrecklich! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> DAS waren die 90er!  Erinnert mich stark an mein damaliges Traumrad: GT Zaskar LE (poliert) mit Judy DH (rot) und HS33 Raceline (neongelb)



Hehe, apropos HS33 in Neongelb.

Die erste Magura die ich mir gekauft hab und hab sie seither nicht mehr losgekriegt. Haben schon einige Räder überlebt und tun nun ihren Dienst am Alltagsrad. Die V-Brakes die da dran waren haben kein halbes Jahr lang durchgehalten.  (Sry, ist kein Canyon)
Nur die Aluschräubchen für die Befestigungen, sind etwas, hmm, suboptimal. Auf das Gewicht währe es nun auch nicht mehr angekommen...








MUD´doc schrieb:


> Topp, meen Jung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, das hättest du wohl gern, jetzt geh ich gleich zum globalen Patentamt und lass es selber patentieren, und wir beiden, machen dann einen schicken teuren Lizenzvertrag, damit du auch so herumfahren darfst, und wehe irgendeiner macht die von mir höchst persönlich selbst gest.... ehm, entwickelte Idee nach, hat der gleich eine fette Klage am Hals.

Sry, das muss so sein, da nehm ich mir die ganz grossen zum Vorbild.


----------



## Famulus36 (6. Dezember 2012)

Gleich noch eins nach der ersten kurzen Runde im Schnee:






Wollte mir eigentlich noch nen breiteren Lenker in rot drannageln. Könnte aber dann etwas zu viel rot sein, oder?


----------



## Nill (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde es so lassen.

Das Bike sieht doch super aus  

Für meinen Geschmack kann der Lenker weniger "rise" bekommen  aber dir muss es gefallen. Finde das dezente Rot an den Teilen sehr gut gesetzt - jetzt bloß nicht ausrasten


----------



## Famulus36 (6. Dezember 2012)

Danke. Mit dem Rise komm ich gut klar, das Bike ist ja auch Tourer für mich. Etwas mehr Breite könnte aber sein. Wenn also jemand nen Race Face Atlas oder Turbine oder nen Truvativ Boobar in 720-740mm und in schwarz über hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde auch nicht mehr rot ans Rad machen. Eines sticht mir aber immer wieder ins Auge. Was ich für meinen Geschmack irgendwie abändern würde wären die Gabel Decals. Das "Bomber" will mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Meines hab ich noch gar nie gewogen. Eine Variostütze ist auch noch geplant, da käme eigentlich nur die LEV 150 in Frage.
> Und ich muss noch schauen was ich mit dem Umwerfer und Kettenblätter mache. Geil währe eine Hammerschmitd, liegt aber mom ausserhalb meines Rahmens.


Ich meins auch nicht, das Gewicht entspringt einer Exceltabelle, bei der aber wirklich jeden Einzelteil selbst gewogen ist.
LEV 150 ist auch meine Wahl  Habe sie irgendwann im August bestellt, der voraussichtliche Liefertermin ist aktuell "Mitte Januar" 
Bleib bei 2 Kettenblättern + Führung, wenn du nicht die Beine hast, dass du mit einem Kettenblatt zurecht kommst. (XX1 wäre mein Ding, aber zu dem Preis - NEVER!!) Zur besagten Getriebekurbel sage ich nicht umsonst gerne "Hammershit"  Ich mag das Teil einfach nicht, hat für mich unterm Strich keine Vorteile...




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, das ist ja schrecklich!


Sag ich doch 




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Hehe, apropos HS33 in Neongelb.
> 
> Die erste Magura die ich mir gekauft hab und hab sie seither nicht mehr losgekriegt. Haben schon einige Räder überlebt und tun nun ihren Dienst am Alltagsrad. Die V-Brakes die da dran waren haben kein halbes Jahr lang durchgehalten.  (Sry, ist kein Canyon)


Damals konnte ich mir sowas noch nicht leisten, da bin ich noch Cantis (natürlich mit Brakebooster!) gefahren.  Am Alltags- und am Straßenrad reichen mir V-Brakes dicke.




Famulus36 schrieb:


> Wollte mir eigentlich noch nen breiteren Lenker in rot drannageln. Könnte aber dann etwas zu viel rot sein, oder?


Breiter: ja. Rot: nein.  Sonst kommst du in die "Elox-Massaker"-Schublade  Links siehe mein letztes Posting...


----------



## Nill (6. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Breiter: ja. Rot: nein.  Sonst kommst du in die "Elox-Massaker"-Schublade  Links siehe mein letztes Posting...


----------



## Famulus36 (6. Dezember 2012)

Recht habt ihr, black is beautiful! 

 @Nothing85: Habe die Gabel mit weißem Casting gekauft und schwarz lackiert. Das Dekor ist von ner 888, weil mir das Motiv so gefiel. Als ichs dran hatte, gefiel mir die Gabel in schwarz ohne Dekor auf einmal auch besser...

Vielleicht reiss ichs mal wieder ab und klebs mir an die Schuppentür oder die Heckscheibe vom Chevy.


----------



## Wilddieb (6. Dezember 2012)

Haha, das mit den Bikes. Man ist einfach nie ganz fertig, kaum hat man was, kommt wieder das Nächste. 
Meines  ist ja im Prinzip immernoch mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike, nur 2  Rahmen, 4 Gabeln, 3 Umwerfer, ca. 5 Hinterräder und 1 Voderrad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und so etwa 3 Bremsen und einige andere Parts, z.B. unzählige Schläuche sowie Reifen und vor allem etwa 15 Jahre später. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also nur kein Stress, wenn du einen breiteren Lenker möchtest, mach es, aber bitte nicht in Rot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






`Smubob´ schrieb:


> irgendwann im August bestellt, der voraussichtliche Liefertermin ist aktuell "Mitte Januar"


Dann hab ich ja noch Zeit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bleib bei 2 Kettenblättern + Führung, wenn du nicht die Beine hast, dass  du mit einem Kettenblatt zurecht kommst. (XX1 wäre mein Ding, aber zu  dem Preis - NEVER!!) Zur besagten Getriebekurbel sage ich nicht umsonst  gerne "Hammershit"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab eben schon ein Kettenblatt probiert, das geht für meinen Fahrstil gemixt aus Uphill und Downhill absolut gar nicht. 

Vom  Prinzip her ist die Schmidt eigentlich genial, nur eben die Montage ist  scheinbar nicht ganz unkompliziert, dann das Gewicht und besonders der  Preis.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Damals konnte ich mir sowas noch nicht leisten, da bin ich noch Cantis (natürlich mit Brakebooster!) gefahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fahre wohl iwie zu aggressiv, schon die Nabe kommt  kaum mit Schalten hinterher. Naja, iss ja auch nur ne Nexus, eher so für  Citybikes für 60er Jahrgänge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die  Maguras konnte ich mir nur leisten, weil ich damals auch innem  Fahrradgeschäft gearbeitet hab. War noch vor der Lehrzeit wo ich dann  weniger verdient hab. 
Die Bremsen hab ich ja eben heute noch, die  Klötze nutzt es im Vergleich mit VB kaum ab und einmal eingestellt hat  man beim Wechsel nich immer das Gefusel mit dem Winkel usw. und die  Bremsen immer super schön. Alle 3-5 Jahre Ölwechsel und gut ist.
Also  war gewiss keine Fehlinvestition. Wenn man noch ne HS rumliegen hat,  einfach behalten, irgendwann schleicht sich plötzlich ein Bike ins Haus,  wo man die dranmachen kann.


----------



## Nill (6. Dezember 2012)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Truvativ Boobar in 720-740mm und in schwarz über hat...



Mein Favorit 
Fahre ich an all meinen Rädern !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (6. Dezember 2012)

Ist echt ein klasse Teil der Boobar..nur zu empfehlen


----------



## mohlo (7. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein bild vom alten logo? Kenns garnet


----------



## DiscoDuDe (7. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich bei 15,6kg im Touren-Setup, da kommen noch ~350g drauf, wenn die Variostütze rein kommt, aber auch wieder ~250g weg, wenn ich auf Tubeless umrüste. Mit sub 16 bin ich für das Bike aber durchaus zufrieden




15,6 KG??? Kannst du evtl. eine kurze Partsliste durchkommen lassen? Spiel mich nur immer mim Gedanken auf wie viel man ein Frx wirklich bekommen kann, z.B. ein Dropzone geht ja locker auf unter 16, aber ok gut wenn man dann noch z.B. Crossmax Felgen nimmt ja stimmt schon, aber trotzdem Partliste würde mich interessieren bei dir! Thx


----------



## rebirth (7. Dezember 2012)

Voll cool das alte logo


----------



## Famulus36 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja, erinnert aber ein bisschen an das von Carver... :duckundweg:


----------



## dia-mandt (7. Dezember 2012)

Ein FRX unter 16kg zu bekommen ist nicht wirklich schwer.
Die Frage ist, was du an leichten Teilen zu Hause hast bzw. was du bereit bist zu investieren!
Meins wiegt mit fox 40 unter 16kg und mein LRS ist mit 2150gr (hope pro 2 + EX721) nicht der leichteste.
Würde ich meine Bremse tauschen (hope tech m4) wären da auch direkt mal locker 200-250gr weg.
Also du siehst.... unter 16 kein Thema.



DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> 15,6 KG??? Kannst du evtl. eine kurze Partsliste durchkommen lassen? Spiel mich nur immer mim Gedanken auf wie viel man ein Frx wirklich bekommen kann, z.B. ein Dropzone geht ja locker auf unter 16, aber ok gut wenn man dann noch z.B. Crossmax Felgen nimmt ja stimmt schon, aber trotzdem Partliste würde mich interessieren bei dir! Thx


----------



## grungebass (8. Dezember 2012)

endlich der erste frische, trockene Schnee!


----------



## gewichtheber (8. Dezember 2012)




----------



## sundawn77 (8. Dezember 2012)

Auf dieses Wetter freu ich mich schon das ganze Jahr


----------



## Mithras (8. Dezember 2012)

und meine Bude liegt zerlegt im Keller :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (8. Dezember 2012)

meins auch 
..aber man hat ja auch noch andere bikes zum fahren


----------



## prof.66 (8. Dezember 2012)

So siehst bei mir auch aus ...


----------



## 18Max95 (8. Dezember 2012)

Meine Schneekönigin


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Orcus (8. Dezember 2012)

Vermutlich die Abschlusstour mit dem Nerv.



Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## B767 (8. Dezember 2012)

leichter Schneefall auch im Pott, super Runde heute, auch wenn es nur kurz war. 

Grüße aus der Ruhrmetropole


----------



## Stefan_78 (9. Dezember 2012)

selbst im Flachland liegt etwas Schnee 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## knackundback (9. Dezember 2012)

B767 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 242155
> 
> leichter Schneefall auch im Pott, super Runde heute, auch wenn es nur kurz war.
> 
> Grüße aus der Ruhrmetropole



Brücke am Baldeneysee?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Postbote2007 (9. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Postbote2007 (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Manolo2903 (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## B767 (9. Dezember 2012)

knackundback schrieb:


> Brücke am Baldeneysee?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja, die alte Eisenbahnbrücke zwischen Kupferdreh und Heisingen.
Grüße B767


----------



## steph4n (9. Dezember 2012)

hier noch ein strive im schnee


----------



## stromb6 (9. Dezember 2012)

Eindeutig ihr braucht mehr Schnee. Das macht nur richtig Laune wenn das Zeug so hoch liegt, dass die Stürze nicht mehr weh tun.


----------



## Fartzilla (9. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil..bei uns wirds leider wieder zu Matsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeZ (10. Dezember 2012)

Hier leider auch....
Ist schon komisch, kaum liegt mal ein bisschen Schnee, kommen die ganzen Nerve´s und die Hardtails wieder in die Galerie...


----------



## rmfausi (10. Dezember 2012)

Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit! 

Mein Torque EX ist leider noch bei Canyon in der Montage. 
Das Nerve XC ist in der Winterruhe.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## potzblitzer (10. Dezember 2012)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch, kaum liegt mal ein bisschen Schnee, kommen die ganzen Nerve´s und die Hardtails wieder in die Galerie...



dann setz ich hier mal was anderes rein 
leider kein draußen-bild, aber es wird auch im winter draußen bewegt!


----------



## rebirth (10. Dezember 2012)

@potzblitzer: Ich hab gesehen, dass du den Ardent durch nen MK2 ersetzt hast. Wie war der Wechsel? Hast du die 2.2 oder 2.4 version? 
Ich hatte beim Baron 2.3 und RQ 2.2 das Problem, dass der Reifen entweder zu Weich war und ich durchschläge hatte, oder eben zu hart und dafür keinen Gripp.
Ich überlege mir ne RQ 2.4 und/oder nen MK2 2.4 zu Kaufen, hab aber bedenken das mir wieder das gleiche "passiert".


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Dezember 2012)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> 15,6 KG??? Kannst du evtl. eine kurze Partsliste durchkommen lassen? Spiel mich nur immer mim Gedanken auf wie viel man ein Frx wirklich bekommen kann, z.B. ein Dropzone geht ja locker auf unter 16, aber ok gut wenn man dann noch z.B. Crossmax Felgen nimmt ja stimmt schon, aber trotzdem Partliste würde mich interessieren bei dir! Thx


Aber gerne! Da ich eh alles in einer Excel-Tabelle aufgeführt habe, ist das kein Act.  Es sind jetzt übrigens doch 15,*7*kg  ...die 2.4er RQ ist 100g schwerer als MM oder WW.
Ist halt bei mir ein stabiler, universeller Touren-FR-Aufbau. Will man keine Touren fahren, sind schnell nochmal 400g bei Umwerfer, Trigger und Kettenblatt gespart. Auch mit Luftfederung käme man nochmal ~500g runter. Also sub 15 wären mit dem FRX ohne Stabilitätseinschränkungen locker möglich. Mit Doppelbrücke wirds aber halt gleich mal 1/2kg schwerer.

*Teileliste:*

*Rahmen* - Canyon Torque FRX, L, rawrange (inkl. Zughalter + obere Lagerschale und unteres Lager des Steuersatz) - _3519g_
*Dämpfer* - Rock Shox Vivid R2C (419g), Feder 300lbs (340g), Huber-Bushings (16g) - _775g_
*Gabel* - Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn RC2 DH 180 tapered (inkl. Maxle Lite + Kralle) - _2459g_
*Schaltwerk* - Sram X.0 medium cage - _197g_
*Umwerfer* - Shimano SLX FD-M665-E (inkl. Schrauben + Adapter)	 - _149g_
*Shifter* - Sram X.0 Trigger (ohne Schellen, mit schwarzen Alu-Schrauben) - _205g_
*Bremse v.* - Hope Tech V2 SE, Kunststoffleitung, Matchmaker-Schellen (Adapter C: 20g, Stahl-/Ti-Schrauben: 19g) - _311g_
*Bremse h.* - Hope Tech V2 SE, Kunststoffleitung, Matchmaker-Schellen (Adapter H: 21g, Titan-Schrauben: 14g) - _320g_
*Bremsscheiben* - Hope V2 Floating Discs 203mm (inkl. Schrauben: 11g) - _je 219g_
*Laufräder* - Hope Pro 2 Evo, Alexrims Supra 30, Sapim Laser/D-Light, Alu Polyax orange, FRM Band - _vo. 828g / hi. 963g_
*Reifen v.* - Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR 2,35 GG - _919g_ ("Sommerreifen": Schwalbe Wicked Will FR 2,35 GG - _915g_)
*Reifen h.* - Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 BCC - _933g_ ("Sommerreifen": Schwalbe Wicked Will FR 2,35 TNC - _833g_)
*Schläuche* - Schwalbe FR (195/200g) - _395g_(Tubeless-Kit liegt schon bereit: -246g)
*Kassette* - Shimano Deore XT 11-32 - _254g_
*Kurbel* - Shimano Hone - _620g_
*Innenlager* - Shimano Hone (mit 1 Spacer) - _96g_
*kleines KB* - Shimano Deore LX 26 Z. Stahl (inkl. Schrauben: 11g)	 - _69g_ (temporäre Notlösung wg. Schleifen der Kette auf dem Leitblech)
*mittleres KB* - Shimano Deore XT 36 Z. Alu (inkl. NC-17 Alu-Schrauben: 7g) - _58g_
*Bashguard* - Race Face Atlas FR - _102g_
*Kettenführung* - Canyon Chainguide mit Blackspire Stinger Rolle (inkl. Schrauben) - _89g_
*Kette* - Shimano HG 93 (104 Glieder, inkl. Sram Powerlink) - _260g_
*Vorbau* - Thomson Elite X4 50mm / 0° / 31,8 - _177g_ (Option: Kore Repute 35mm: 126g)
*Lenker* - Reverse fli bar XXL 760mm, 0,75" rise - _301g_ (Option: Kore OCD 780mm: 280g)
*Griffe* - Lizard Skins Northshore 3/4 Flange - _136g_
*Ahead-Cap* - Canyon (mit schwarzer Alu-Schraube) - _10g_
*Spacer* - Carbon 15mm	 - _6g_
*Sattel* - SDG I Fly - _188g_ (Option i. V. m. LEV: Selle Italia SLR XC - 180g)
*Sattelstütze* - SDG I-Beam Micro 30,9 / 350mm - _246g_(Option: Kindshock LEV 30,9 / 435 / 150 - 588g 
.....die SDG-Kombi wird dann mit etwas gekürzter Stütze zur Park-Garnitur)
*Sattelklemme* - Canyon orange - _45g_ (i. V. m. LEV: Tune Schraubwürger: 9g )
*Hinterachse* - Syntace X-12 - _40g_
*Steuersatz* - Cane Creek Fourty orange (ohne obere Lagerschale und unteres Lager, mit FSA Konus: 15g) - _46g_
*Sonstiges* - Schaltzüge inkl. Außenhüllen + Scheuerhülsen - _114g_
*Pedale* - DMR Vault - _423g_

*gesamt Touren-Setup: 15691g*

*Bikepark-LRS:
Laufrad v.* - Hope Pro 2, Sun Single Track, DT Comp, Messing Nippel, Schwalbe Textilband - _1030g_
*Laufrad h.* - Hope Pro 2, Sun Single Track, DT Comp, Alu Nippel, FRM Band - _1093g_
(Option: Spank Spike Evo mit Sapim D-Light - wenn die Single Track irgendwann mal aufgeben sollten)
*Reifen v.	* -Schwalbe Muddy Mary DH 2.35 Vertstar - _1236g_
*Reifen h.	* - Schwalbe Wicked Will DH 2.35 Trailstar - _1314g_
*Schläuche* - Schwalbe FR (180g) / Standard (210g) - _390g_ (evtl. auch Tubeless, wenn es beim Touren-LRS gut läuft)
*Kassette* - Sram PG-970 11-23 - _181g_

*gesamt Bikepark-Setup: 16641g*




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Auf dieses Wetter freu ich mich schon das ganze Jahr


Vorgestern war klasse, da bin ich auch durch den teilweise noch unberührten Schnee gedüst, herrlich!  Gestern hats auch nochmal drauf geschneit, aber seit heute nacht regnet es  Heute morgen (als ich zum Bahnhof gemusst hätte ) war überall alles spiegelglatt, jetzt zum Glück nicht mehr, aber der Schnee ist auch fast komplett weg...




Mithras schrieb:


> und meine Bude liegt zerlegt im Keller :/


So einen Keller hätte ich auch gerne!! 




Orcus schrieb:


> Vermutlich die Abschlusstour mit dem Nerv.


ICB? 




rmfausi schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit!


 Ich bin im Moment auch fast nur mit dem HT unterwegs.




rebirth schrieb:


> Ich hatte beim Baron 2.3 und RQ 2.2 das Problem, dass der Reifen entweder zu Weich war und ich durchschläge hatte, oder eben zu hart und dafür keinen Gripp.


Die Kombi fahre ich am HT (hinten in der UST Version) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Fahre etwas unter 2 bar, wie viel genau weiß ich nicht. Den Reifen tut eine Breite Felge sehr gut! 2,5mm Unterschied in der Maulweite waren bei mir deutlich spürbar. Ich finde komischerweise die 2.2er RQ (allerdings auch tubeless) auf einer Felge mit 25mm Maulweite im Vergleich zur 2.4er (mit Schlauch) auf einer 23mm Maulweite Felge deutlich besser was die Dämpfung angeht, obwohl der 2.4er auch auf der etwas schmäleren Felge eigentlich mehr Volumen hat...


----------



## rmfausi (10. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment auch fast nur mit dem HT unterwegs.



Ich auch. Ich warte halt nur noch auf ein Paket aus Koblenz. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Winterzeit ist Hardtailzeit!



finde ich persönlich irgendwie gar nicht, ganz im Gegenteil.
Ich hab dieses WE Torque und Skeen ausprobiert und mit dem Torque machts bei Schnee einfach mehr Spass 

Glaub ich brauch endlich ein 180er Fully mit 11 kg


----------



## potzblitzer (10. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> @potzblitzer: Ich hab gesehen, dass du den Ardent durch nen MK2 ersetzt hast. Wie war der Wechsel? Hast du die 2.2 oder 2.4 version?
> Ich hatte beim Baron 2.3 und RQ 2.2 das Problem, dass der Reifen entweder zu Weich war und ich durchschläge hatte, oder eben zu hart und dafür keinen Gripp.
> Ich überlege mir ne RQ 2.4 und/oder nen MK2 2.4 zu Kaufen, hab aber bedenken das mir wieder das gleiche "passiert".



Ich fahr hinten jetzt den MK2 2.4 Prot. Bislang leider erst 2 Ausfahrten machen können, aber die waren sehr vielversprechend. Fahre ihn mit 1,8 Bar bei Fahrergewicht ca. 74kg komplett auf der charger. Keine Durchschläge bislang, aber wie gesagt noch nicht lange unterwegs damit. Hatte ja wie du schon weißt vorher den Ardent drauf und zwischendurch kurz mal vorne und hinten RQ 2.4. Die hab ich aber zu Conti geschickt, weil die mit über 1kg einfach inakzeptabel schwer war. Im Gegensatz zur RQ rollt der MK göttlich leicht am Hinterrad, ist natürlich aber auch eher ein AM Reifen als Enduro..Hat aber einen gutmütigen Grenzbereich und schlägt sich in widrigen Bodenverhältnissen auch recht gut, besser im Nassen als der Ardent. Für mich insgesamt der bessere HR als Ardent und RQ, da ich bei meinen Touren immer paar KM Asphalt bewerkstelligen muss und er für mich einen super Kompromiss zwischen niedrigem Rollwiderstand und ausreichender Perfomance (bislang) in den meisten Situationen bietet.
Wenn die RQ zurückkommen und es weniger matschig ist, werde ich vorne RQ 2.4 und hinten dem MK2 2.4 fahren.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (10. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber gerne!



Danke, also könnte man sagen, dass man das frx auf ein essgestörtes supermodell trimmen kann


----------



## Orcus (10. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ICB?



Nee Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Dezember 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> finde ich persönlich irgendwie gar nicht, ganz im Gegenteil.
> Ich hab dieses WE Torque und Skeen ausprobiert und mit dem Torque machts bei Schnee einfach mehr Spass


Naja, das Skeen ist ja auch ne XC-Feile  rmfausi und ich reden von Enduro-Hardtails, mit denen man es auch gut krachen lassen kann 
Mein Hardtail sieht im Moment aus, wie durch eine Jauchegrube gezogen... das Hardtail ist aber einfacher zu säubern als das Torque und es gibt keine Hinterbau-Lager, die einem den Dreck-Beschuss übel nehmen könnten 




DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> Danke, also könnte man sagen, dass man das frx auf ein essgestörtes supermodell trimmen kann


Was soll denn das jetzt bitte heißen? 




Orcus schrieb:


> Nee Torque



Ein ICB so RICHTIG leicht aufgebaut als Tourenrad fände ich aber schon fein


----------



## Orcus (10. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein ICB so RICHTIG leicht aufgebaut als Tourenrad fände ich aber schon fein



Ich kenn mich...Nerv gekauft und noch gesagt das ist viel zu viel für mich an Federweg und so brauch ich nie, das hab ich jetzt an der Grenze, jetzt das EX mal sehn ob das lange genug reichen wird


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Dezember 2012)

Grad ne Runde "Tiefschnee" gefahren:







Wenn ihr die Karre nich mehr sehn könnt, sagt bescheid.


----------



## Nill (11. Dezember 2012)

^^die Hörnchen  Mit dem Rot sieht es aus wie ein Teufelchen  

Mir gefällt es immer noch


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich nen breiteren Lenker (Boobar oder Atlas) habe, kommen die Hörnchen mal probehalber ab. Mir tun sie inkl. der Ergongriffe aber gut beim Touren.


----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> und meine Bude liegt zerlegt im Keller :/



Nice


----------



## rebirth (11. Dezember 2012)

am geilsten in der werkstatt find ich den PC. Hätt ich auch gern


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Dezember 2012)

Morgens halb zehn in Deutschland.


----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2012)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Morgens halb zehn in Deutschland.



Kaum zu übersehen  ... aber ich finde das Knoppers nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (11. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, das Skeen ist ja auch ne XC-Feile  rmfausi und ich reden von Enduro-Hardtails, mit denen man es auch gut krachen lassen kann



Mit Hardtails komme ich irgendwie nicht mehr klar, seitdem ich Fully gewöhnt bin. Enduro-Hardtail klingt ganz merkwürdig für mich, sorry 
Das ist doch nichts Halbes, nichts Ganzes , oder?!


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein ICB so RICHTIG leicht aufgebaut als Tourenrad fände ich aber schon fein



das ICB gefällt mir auch richtig gut, würde ich gerne mal fahren wenns soweit ist


----------



## rebirth (11. Dezember 2012)

Wär froh wenn ich eins hätt...
Also ein FR-HT


----------



## rmfausi (11. Dezember 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Mit Hardtails komme ich irgendwie nicht mehr klar, seitdem ich Fully gewöhnt bin. Enduro-Hardtail klingt ganz merkwürdig für mich, sorry
> Das ist doch nichts Halbes, nichts Ganzes , oder?!




Fahr mal wieder so was unfahrbares und du wirst evtl. anders darüber denken. Ist halt nicht einfach überall drüberbügeln, man "lernt" schnell wieder was Linienwahl bedeutet und das macht sich dann auch beim Fullyfahren bemerkbar.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nill (11. Dezember 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Mit Hardtails komme ich irgendwie nicht mehr klar, seitdem ich Fully gewöhnt bin. Enduro-Hardtail klingt ganz merkwürdig für mich, sorry
> Das ist doch nichts Halbes, nichts Ganzes , oder?!



Bau mir grade wieder eins aus 
Ich finds geil !!!

PS: ein Compi. in der Werkstatt darf einfach nicht fehlen  Meine alte Gurke steht da auch


----------



## Mithras (11. Dezember 2012)

Naja der Rechner hängt im W-Lan, dient dazu Star-FM zu streamen, wenn ich an der Kiste schraube, außerdem um Manuals anzuschauen und für "How to" Videos auf Youtube.

Leider ist das Board abgeraucht, weswegen ich gerade nen alten Laptop für den Kellereinsatz klar gemacht habe ..

Die Uhr steht, läuft nämlich leider nicht mit Batterien sondern hat nen 220v Netzstecker und das ist mir für "hängt im Keller" irgendwie zuviel 

Soo jetzt gehts wieder in den Selbigen, ich schaue mal ob ich den Hinterbau auseinender bekomme um die Lager mal zu fetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morch84 (11. Dezember 2012)

Das kommt mir bekannt vor...






Wieso ist das Bild so klein in meinem Album isses groß...?


----------



## Mithras (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Bild ist winzig


----------



## morch84 (11. Dezember 2012)

Im Album isses aber groß...


----------



## sundawn77 (11. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Fahr mal wieder so was unfahrbares und du wirst evtl. anders darüber denken. Ist halt nicht einfach überall drüberbügeln, man "lernt" schnell wieder was Linienwahl bedeutet und das macht sich dann auch beim Fullyfahren bemerkbar.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Hab ich  Ändert aber nichts


----------



## mohlo (12. Dezember 2012)

morch84 schrieb:


> Im Album isses aber groß...


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Dezember 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Soo jetzt gehts wieder in den Selbigen, ich schaue mal ob ich den Hinterbau auseinender bekomme um die Lager mal zu fetten.



Ehm, sind da nicht abgededichtete Industrielager drin? Die sind eigentlich ja wartungsfrei. Hatte ich auch bei meinem letzten Rahmen, dem Diamondback X10. Die Gleitlager vom Dämpfer sollte man ab und zu, aber die Industrielager hab ich bis mit etwas WD40 nach den Wäschen, in den 12 Jahren nie angefasst und ist alles noch so geschmeidig, das er nun die Basis für ein anderes Bike werden wird.


----------



## Nothing85 (12. Dezember 2012)

So bevor es heute zur Arbeit geht, wollte ich unbedingt noch mal in Wald...
Zum Thema Verlegung der Bremsleitung...wird geändert...mir fällt das nur immer auf einem Foto auf...


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Dezember 2012)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Mir tun sie inkl. der Ergongriffe aber gut beim Touren.


Ich könnte mit den Griffen nicht dem Bike entsprechend fahren... die Verdickung außen erzeugt da bei mir ein starkes Kontrollverlust-Gefühl, weil man den Lenker nicht so fest greifen kann wie mit "normalen" Griffen...! Am Straßenhobel hab ich genau die dran, da mag ich die sehr.




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Mit Hardtails komme ich irgendwie nicht mehr klar, seitdem ich Fully gewöhnt bin. Enduro-Hardtail klingt ganz merkwürdig für mich, sorry
> Das ist doch nichts Halbes, nichts Ganzes , oder?!


Du Unwissender!   Ganz im Ernst, das ist eine extrem geniale Art von Bike, ich liebe meins gerade jetzt im Winter  Man kann super auch mal Asphaltrunden drehen, wenn das Wetter nix für auf die Berge ist oder man nur bissl was für die Kondition tun will, man hat auch keine Hinterbaulager, die einem den Beschuss mit Dreck, Wasser (gefroren oder nicht) und Salz übel nehmen könnten, und bergab kann man damit trotzdem RICHTIG rocken  Ich habe letzten Sommer auf dem Flowtrail (Stromberg) mit dem HT einige Fully Fahrer total abgezogen 
Ist auch immer gut, ein Bike mit großem Einsatzbereich in Reserve zu haben, grad wenn man ein Canyon fährt... wenn man da mal das ganze Bike einschicken muss, hat man etwas in der Hinterhand, mit dem man weitestgehend noch alles machen kann.
Hier ist ja ne Canyon Galerie, daher poste ich jetzt kein Bild... schau einfach mal in mein Album unter Bikes mein gelbes Surge an, das ist vom Hersteller als FR- und Bikepark-HT eingeordnet und kann mit 120-160mm Gabeln gefahren werden, ein optimales Enduro-HT 




sundawn77 schrieb:


> das ICB gefällt mir auch richtig gut, würde ich gerne mal fahren wenns soweit ist


Ich WERDE es mal fahren, sobald es die Gelegenheit gibt  Allerdings müsste dafür dann das Hardtail weg und das kriege ich wohl nicht übers Herz...




rmfausi schrieb:


> Fahr mal wieder so was unfahrbares und du wirst evtl. anders darüber denken. Ist halt nicht einfach überall drüberbügeln, man "lernt" schnell wieder was Linienwahl bedeutet und das macht sich dann auch beim Fullyfahren bemerkbar.


Ich finde, beides kann voneinander profitieren... ich habe einige "Männerlinien" mit dem Torque entdeckt bzw. ausprobiert und seit ich die damit fahren kann, nehme ich die auch mit dem HT, weil ich weiß, dass es geht  Für die generelle Beintechnik (bergauf wie bergab) gibt es NICHTS besseres als HT fahren


----------



## sundawn77 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir Dein HT schon in Deiner Gallerie angesehen, bin ja neugierig 

Lass uns nächste Saison mal in Stromberg treffen (das ist nur 130 km von mir) , das wäre sicher spassig


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Dezember 2012)

Verdammt! Wieso hab ich jetzt auf einmal tierisch Bock auf ein HT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Lass uns nächste Saison mal in Stromberg treffen (das ist nur 130 km von mir) , das wäre sicher spassig


Da muss ich eh mal wieder hin, bin den neuen Trail noch gar nicht richtig gefahren...




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Verdammt! Wieso hab ich jetzt auf einmal tierisch Bock auf ein HT?


----------



## xb39 (13. Dezember 2012)

...mal wieder was unter 160 mm Federweg...

Gruss
xb39


----------



## der_erce (14. Dezember 2012)

Unter 160mm??? Und das traust du dich noch posten???? 

Gefällt mir . Vor allem die Farbe.


----------



## Wilddieb (14. Dezember 2012)

Na, fällt halt gleich auf, wenn ein Canyon mal nicht schwarz und weiss oder beides ist. 

Wie fahren sich eigentlich die Spikes im Schnee? Gibt es da einen grossen Unterschied zu normalen Stollen? Gut, die Gummimischung macht sicher was wett, aber ich meinte, die bringen nur auf fest gefahrenem und Eis wirklich was.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Dezember 2012)

Spike Reifen sind auf jeden Fall bei Eis und festgefahrener Schneedecke super. Besonders in Kurven sind die Vorteile nicht von der Hand zu weißen.


----------



## nervy1962 (14. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Na, fällt halt gleich auf, wenn ein Canyon mal nicht schwarz und weiss oder beides ist.
> 
> So isses! Nen schönes rot kann doch immer gefallen
> 
> ...


----------



## rider_x (14. Dezember 2012)

Hätte da auch noch ein nicht schwarz, weiß Canyon


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Wie fahren sich eigentlich die Spikes im Schnee? Gibt es da einen grossen Unterschied zu normalen Stollen? Gut, die Gummimischung macht sicher was wett, aber ich meinte, die bringen nur auf fest gefahrenem und Eis wirklich was.


Ja, Spikes bringen nur auf Eis oder SEHR fest gefahrenem Schnee etwas, also wenn der schon fast so fest wie Eis ist. Bei nicht ganz so fest komprimiertem Schnee, aber doch so fest, dass größere Stollen sich nicht mehr rein drücken können, bringen Reifen mit flachem Profil (was man im Sommer bei absoluter Trockenheit und härteren Böden fahren würde, sowas wie Maxxis Larsen o. Ä.) erstaunlich gute Ergebnisse. Im lockeren Schnee bringen eigentlich nur Matschreifen etwas, und so lange man nicht 100% im Schnee fährt, sollte man auf keinen Fall weiche Gummimischungen a la Gooey Gluey/Vertstar/Super Tacky fahren, die werden bei Kälte glas-hart, damit legt man sich schneller hin, als man sich vorstellen kann  Ich habe seit kurzem auf dem Hardtail Baron + Rubber Queen Black Chili drauf, das hat bei Kälte sehr gut funktioniert, da übertreibt der Forums-Hype nicht  Der kleine Baron hat sich auch bei Matsch, Laub, Schnee bisher sehr gut geschlagen, wenn der ausbricht, bleibt er erstaunlich gut kontrollierbar 




rider_x schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch ein nicht schwarz, weiß Canyon


Neben raw meine Lieblingsfarbe beim Torque  Genau die Rahmenfarbe hatte ich damals bei meinem ersten Fully und finde sie immer noch klasse.


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also ich muss sagen ich habe ein Satz Reifen drauf und die fahr ich bei jeden Wetter. Hab da bis jetzt noch nicht so die Lust gehabt mich durch zutesten.
Allerdings war ich Heute nochmal im Schnee unterwegs mit meinen Ardent und wüsste nicht was ein anderer Reifen besser machen könnte. Einzig der Grip vorn könnte etwas besser sein. Ansonsten hab ich nix zu bemängeln und würde mir jetzt für den Winter kein anderen Reifen drauf machen (für mich reicht dieser).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xb39 (14. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Na, fällt halt gleich auf, wenn ein Canyon mal nicht schwarz und weiss oder beides ist.
> 
> Wie fahren sich eigentlich die Spikes im Schnee? Gibt es da einen grossen Unterschied zu normalen Stollen? Gut, die Gummimischung macht sicher was wett, aber ich meinte, die bringen nur auf fest gefahrenem und Eis wirklich was.



Fahren sich sehr gut, besonders die vereisten Spuren von komprimiertem Schnee auf den Waldautobahnen. Auf den Flows als 2.35 und niedrigem Druck sowieso. Rein akkustisch (Knirschen des Eises unter den Rädern) hätte ich da nicht mit meinen Swampthings fahren wollen...
Eine kleine schattige vereiste Kurve reicht. Bin halt ein Schisser und vertraue eher dem Material als meinen nicht vorhandenen Fahrkünsten.

Gruss
xb39

P.S.: Man beachte auch die Decals am Hinterbau, der von Canyon auf Garantie ausgetauscht wurde. Decals an Laufrädern und Rahmen - auch wieder so ein no go hier


----------



## Wilddieb (14. Dezember 2012)

Thx @all für die Antworten auf die Spikes Frage. Dann wahr meine Reifenwahl für diesen Winter am Alltagsbike also richtig. 
Hab zwar überlegt mir Spikes zu holen, aber ich fahre manchmal wie ein Henker und da mehrheitlich die Strassen geräumt sind und nur sehr selten mal grossflächig Eis, machen bei mir Spikes keinen wirklichen Sinn. Nur wenn es mal alles vollschneit ist dann entweder eine Schneeschicht da, oder Schneematsch. Und dann bringen Spikes ja nix.

Ich hab mir die Conti TopContact Winter geholt also Strassen-Winterreifen ohne Spikes und die halten erstaunlich gut, auf einer Schneedecke ohne weiteres fahrbar. 

Das es mal wo blankes Eis gibt, muss ich halt mit rechnen, einigermassen fahren kann ich ja und mehr als einmal pro Jahr hat es mich bisher auch nicht hingehauen. 

Am Canyon, also Im Gelände fahre ich immer die gleichen Reifen, mom die Fat Albert.


----------



## Tier (15. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute mal die neuen Bremsen getestet. Wahnsinn. 
















Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Dezember 2012)

sehr geil!
Bremsen und der Vorbau kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

Wie lang ist dein V-one?


----------



## Tier (15. Dezember 2012)

Moin!
Ist die 50mm Version.
Wollte mal einen kürzeren Vorbei testen und den V-One hatte ich günstig im Bikemarkt gefunden.

Fazit: Bleibt auf jeden Fall verbaut!


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Dezember 2012)

joah ausm Markt kommt meiner auch, nur in 40mm. 
Wird bei mir auch drauf bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spy0r (16. Dezember 2012)

So, mein letztes Projekt hat meine Bike-Familie auch um einen Canyon Rahmen erweitert - Testfahrt steht noch aus...


----------



## Mithras (16. Dezember 2012)

Hey mal ein Dirtbike


----------



## MeMa (16. Dezember 2012)

Schicke blaue Flats


----------



## spy0r (16. Dezember 2012)

MeMa schrieb:


> Schicke blaue Flats



die hässlichen Dinger hatte ich noch über


----------



## MeMa (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch blaue. Passt farblich besser. 

Dann besorg dir wat vernünftiges


----------



## Wilddieb (16. Dezember 2012)

Hat doch so seine Vorteile. Die muss man dann ja wiederfinden, so in der Luft und so.


----------



## monkbike (17. Dezember 2012)

-


----------



## jimmykane (17. Dezember 2012)

Hätte evtl. das hintere Laufrad X1700 abzugeben wenn das hilft. Das vordere ist etwas deformiert und müsste neu eingespeicht werden, mit wohl neuer Felge.

Hier mein Schmuckstück nun mit blauem Race Face Atlas und schwarzem Vorbau:


























Ja die Reverb-Leitung wird noch besser verlegt .

Gruß
jimmykane


----------



## Nill (17. Dezember 2012)

ein Rad passend zum Bett auszuwählen ist 

Hoffe die Freundin ist nicht neidisch 

Sieht klasse aus !


----------



## JulianM. (17. Dezember 2012)

du meinst das bett passend zum rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nill (17. Dezember 2012)

noch besser


----------



## Hitzi (17. Dezember 2012)

Die Tage im Flachland....

bezüglich der Spikes Frage: Habe mal die Conti mit 120 Spikes gefahren und fand sie nicht gut. Auf Eis doch sehr rutschig. 
Also wenn schon Spikes dann 240 

Bei normaler Schneelage bin ich mit FatAlbert und HansDampf bestens bedient....

Wenn man es dann aber nach dem Schnee mit dieser Witterung aufnehmen muss dürften Spikes mal wieder helfen....


----------



## jimmykane (17. Dezember 2012)

Stellt euch vor, ich kann die Bettwäsche auch wechseln . Aber blau ist meine Lieblingsfarbe, wer hätte das gedacht ;-).


----------



## JulianM. (18. Dezember 2012)

na wegen mir kannst es schon so lassen


----------



## der_erce (18. Dezember 2012)

Aber muss der Racefaceaufkleber sein? Steht doch schon rieseig auf dem Lenker. Sonst gefällts mir.


----------



## Boogiemonster (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin Zusammen,
 @jimmykane der Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr von Raceface gefällt mir. 
Deckt er die komplette Canyon - Lackierung ab?

Ich bin glücklicher Besitzer eines Nerve 6.0 2012, leider ist der weisse Lack stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden bei div. Ausfahrten.

Suche ne Möglichkeit, das mit nem Aufkleber / Decal nen bischen zu schützen. 

Danke für nen Tipp


----------



## Striver2013 (19. Dezember 2012)

Mein neues Strive.
Frisch aus der Box. Nix besonderes, aber ich hoffe das bald Actionbilder in freier Wildbahn dazukommen.


----------



## HeldDerNation (19. Dezember 2012)

xb39 schrieb:


>


 
Kann Canyon keinen Hinterbau mehr in Originalfarbe liefern!?

Oh man... hoffentlich bricht er mir nie... habe auch das Nerve XC in Monzarot und mit weißem Hinterbau sieht es mMn eher... naja...also.... nicht sooo 100% toll aus...


----------



## Micha382 (19. Dezember 2012)

@striver

Ist das ein L? Hab heute morgen auch bei Canyon angerufen und werde nächste Woche mal hin fahren.
Will mit auch ein Strive zulegen bin mit aber wegen der Größe unschlüssig, da ich genau zwischen M und L liege. 2012er Modell wäre auch noch cool, will aber keine Hammerschmidt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Striver2013 (19. Dezember 2012)

@micha
Jep, ist ein L
Bin 187 cm, etwas adipös mit Schrittlänge 87 cm. Mir passt das Ding perfekt.
Ich wollte unbedingt Hammerschmidt und deswegen auch 2012.


----------



## jimmykane (19. Dezember 2012)

@Boogiemonster:

Die blaue Farbe vom Sticker deckt den schwarzen Bereich vom Rahmen ab.
Ich habe noch einen grünen und einen roten RaceFace-Sticker, selbe Größe wie der aufgeklebte. Wenn du Interesse hast schreib mir ne PM .


----------



## sirios (19. Dezember 2012)

Damit hier die Bilder nicht zu kurz kommen mal wieder zwei Bikes .

Links meins mit neuen Pedalen und rechts das von FlyingLizard nun mit Lyrik . Wurde heute mal etwas getestet 





Denke das Bild verdeutlicht das Ergebnis ganz gut


----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi ihr zwei,
die schwarze Lyrik sieht schlanker aus dafür ist die weisse schön bullig.  Das kann aber auch einfach an der Perspektive liegen.
Eure beiden Räder gefallen mir gut.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## jimmykane (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Lyrik passt optisch schonmal super . Ein Schwalbe-Conti-Reifenmix käme mir komisch vor ;-). Welcher ist das denn hinten?


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Dezember 2012)

Sehr cool..muss auch mal wieder ein Bild von meinem machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2012)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Die Lyrik passt optisch schonmal super . Ein Schwalbe-Conti-Reifenmix käme mir komisch vor ;-). Welcher ist das denn hinten?



Die Conti Gummiqueen in 2.2 -> handmade in Germany 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Dezember 2012)

...ist aber ein super schlappen


----------



## Boogiemonster (19. Dezember 2012)

Frisch umgebaut mit neuem Vorbau,  etwas Trail-tauglicher, das Nerce XC 6.0. Im neuen Jahr gibs noch ne KindShock, um den Sattel schneller zu positionieren.


----------



## rebirth (19. Dezember 2012)

Sirios kauf dir BITTE nen hübschen bash!


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Dezember 2012)

Also zur Reifenkombi: Die ist echt komisch. Habe sie nur im Moment in dieser Kombi, da ich gestern den Baron ohne BCC vorne entfernte. 
Wollte eigentlich die 2,4er Rubberqueen drauf machen, aber heute viel die Entscheidung. Vorne kommt die Muddy Mary drauf und hinten der FA. die Queen rutschte mir heute leider wesentlich öfters weg.

Zur Lyrik: Einfach der Hammer das Gerät Sieht nur auf den Bildern so aus als wär sie schmaler. 
Im Vergleich zur Lyrik war die Talas echt ne Starrgabel. Die Lyrik schluckt einfach alles ohne Probleme weg. War auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl.  

So, nun auch eins von mir:


----------



## sirios (19. Dezember 2012)

Cooles Bild


----------



## wholeStepDown (19. Dezember 2012)

verdächtig sauber die beiden... wurden doch nich etwa geshuttelt?


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Dezember 2012)

Bestimmt nur zum shooten und dann mit dem Auto heim


----------



## xb39 (19. Dezember 2012)

HeldDerNation schrieb:


> Kann Canyon keinen Hinterbau mehr in Originalfarbe liefern!?
> 
> Oh man... hoffentlich bricht er mir nie... habe auch das Nerve XC in Monzarot und mit weißem Hinterbau sieht es mMn eher... naja...also.... nicht sooo 100% toll aus...



Nein, leider nicht. Hatte die Wahl zwischen weissem Hinterbau oder komplettem Rahmentausch. Hätte dafür aber Ewigkeiten warten müssen - und das während der Saison.... siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9500348&postcount=470

und hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9502327&postcount=479


----------



## JulianM. (19. Dezember 2012)

was für bremsen fahrt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Dezember 2012)

JulianM. schrieb:


> was für bremsen fahrt ihr?


 
sirios fährt die Formula the one und ich die Zee




wholeStepDown schrieb:


> verdächtig sauber die beiden... wurden doch nich etwa geshuttelt?





Fartzilla schrieb:


> Bestimmt nur zum shooten und dann mit dem Auto heim



nach der Abfahrt sahen sie schon wesentlich anders aus


----------



## JulianM. (19. Dezember 2012)

welche schlägt sich besser?


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Dezember 2012)

ist auf jeden Fall jeder mit seiner zufrieden. Habe seine noch nicht getestet und er meine auch nicht.


----------



## JulianM. (19. Dezember 2012)

alles klar. sehen auf jeden fall schick aus, nächsten frühling muss ich auch mal ein bisschen ändern denk ich


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Dezember 2012)

Hätte eine frisch geservicete 160mm fox 36 van


----------



## JulianM. (19. Dezember 2012)

brauch ich net


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Dezember 2012)

Den Versuch wars wert


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Dezember 2012)

So hier mal mein Radl


----------



## Mithras (20. Dezember 2012)

diese Mash Guard Teile schießen grad irgendwie wie Pilze aus dem Boden ... kann das Teil was?

Wäre evtl interessant sowas zwischen die Kettenstreben zu basteln, dass der Umwerfer nicht immer so zumockt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Dezember 2012)

@Fartzilla: 

schönes Teil
Nächste Saison machen wir mal wieder en paar Abfahrten zusammen


----------



## rmfausi (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mir  eines nach "Onkel Manuels" Vorlage gebaut. Das Teil ist schon gut. Man sieht nach einer Matschabfahrt immer noch durch die Brille und das mineralige Kaugefühl ist auch weg beim Trinken.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Dezember 2012)

@Mithras

Jo die dinger taugen schon, jedoch finde ich sie hässlich.

Hab mir trotzdem einen ans Hinterrad gebaut, sodass der Dämpfer und die Lager nicht ganz so dreckig werden. Ich würde sagen circa 50% weniger Schmutz.


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Dezember 2012)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen ist super..habe es gekauft da es dass mit nem.super kettenöl gibt. @FlyingLizard können gerne wieder zusammen fahren..enweder Stromberg oder falls wir in.Ems fertig werden dort


----------



## MeMa (20. Dezember 2012)

Bastelst du in Bad Ems mit?
Mit etwas Glück steht bald Umzug an dann bin ich auch öfter da


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja bin immer da wenn was gemacht wird..bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Dezember 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen ist super..habe es gekauft da es dass mit nem.super kettenöl gibt. @FlyingLizard können gerne wieder zusammen fahren..enweder Stromberg oder falls wir in.Ems fertig werden dort



Sauber! Würde sagen an beiden Orten.


----------



## sirios (20. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Sauber! Würde sagen an beiden Orten.



Check!


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Sauber! Würde sagen an beiden Orten.



Soll mir recht sein


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Dezember 2012)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Sauber! Würde sagen an beiden Orten.



Soll mir recht sein


----------



## Monche (20. Dezember 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Soll mir recht sein



Also mir solls recht sein


----------



## Fartzilla (20. Dezember 2012)

Dann sind wir einer Meinung


----------



## Fatalithy (21. Dezember 2012)

Gestern kam endlich mein 2013er Dropzone in M an, nach dem es nur einen ganzen Tag in Neuwied stand.







Ist es eigentlich normal, dass man 2 verschiedene Bremsscheiben bekommt? ^^
Jetzt fehlen nur noch Pedale und besseres Wetter


----------



## mok2905 (21. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich müsste vorne doch auch die HS Scheibe dran sein. Da würde ich mal nachfragen.

Aber sonst sehr geiles Gerät, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Fatalithy (21. Dezember 2012)

Das meine ich auch. Hab mal ne Mail geschrieben und werd um 8 Uhr direkt im Servicecenter anrufen. Hoffe dass Sie mir einfach die HS für vorne zuschicken und ich nach dem Tausch die alte zurück schicken soll.


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Dezember 2012)

Sieht super aus..viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

"Einfach" gibts bei C nicht...


----------



## mssc (21. Dezember 2012)

Fatalithy schrieb:


> Gestern kam endlich mein 2013er Dropzone in M an, nach dem es nur einen ganzen Tag in Neuwied stand.
> 
> http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/xc/uh/xcuhil919q2o/large_Foto.JPG?0
> 
> ...



hab ich auch so... technisch ist es scheinbar ja auch "richtiger"
die Montage an der Gabel ist für 203er Scheiben und der Adapter am Heck für 200er... die HS1 gibt es halt nur als 200er..


----------



## Fatalithy (21. Dezember 2012)

mssc schrieb:


> hab ich auch so... technisch ist es scheinbar ja auch "richtiger"
> die Montage für die Gabel ist für 203er Scheiben und der Adapter am Heck für 200er... die HS1 gibt es halt nur als 200er..



Das ist doch mal nen guter Ansatz. Gar net drüber nachgedacht 
Naja so lange ich zum Stillstand komme, solls mir recht sein 

Dann muss ich jetzt nur noch mal nach dem Preload der Fox schauen. Irgendwie ändert sich nicht wirkich viel vom Sag her, egal wie ich ihn einstelle oder ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

ähm, dann muss halt für 6 euro ein passender adapter drauf?! So würd ich nicht rumfahren... Was soll da die ibc style polizei sagen?!


----------



## mssc (21. Dezember 2012)

Fatalithy schrieb:


> Dann muss ich jetzt nur noch mal nach dem Preload der Fox schauen. Irgendwie ändert sich nicht wirkich viel vom Sag her, egal wie ich ihn einstelle oder ist das bei dir auch so?



Bei mir passt der Sag ziemlich gut ohne großartig vorzuspannen, daher hab ich da nicht weiter herumprobiert.


Adapter gibts für die Bremse scheinbar keinen passenden, geht nur mit Unterlagscheiben anzupassen...


----------



## sirios (21. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> ähm, dann muss halt für 6 euro ein passender adapter drauf?! So würd ich nicht rumfahren... Was soll da die ibc style polizei sagen?!



Seh ich auch so ! Sieht in etwa so bescheiden aus wie mein SLX Bash 

Und da das hier ne Gallerie ist:





So in etwa sahen beide Bikes nach der Tour mit FlyingLizard aus, also nix "geshuttelt"


----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

Logisch gibts nen passenden adapter


----------



## Fatalithy (21. Dezember 2012)

Hier auch schon die Antwort auf meine Anfrage wegen der Bremsscheiben.



> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail vom 21. Dezember 2012 bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage.
> 
> Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Torque entschieden haben.  Das Torque mit dieser Ausstattung wird vorne mit eine 203er Scheibe und  hinten mit einer 200er Scheibe so ausgeliefert, hier liegt kein Fehler  vor



Das ging ja doch sehr fix. Irgendwie gefällt es mir auch mit den verschiedenen Bremsscheiben


----------



## mssc (21. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Logisch gibts nen passenden adapter



Dann erklär das bitte den Herren im "Seen on Trail: FRX 2012" Fred.... 

Ich fahr die Scheibe zusammen und dann kommt vorne einfach eine 200er drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (21. Dezember 2012)

Was gibts da zu erklären? Es gibt nen adapter, fertig.  

Eine 203er scheibe hat sicher gaaanz viele vorteile, zumindest für C.


----------



## mssc (21. Dezember 2012)

rebirth schrieb:


> Was gibts da zu erklären? Es gibt nen adapter, fertig.



Passend für die Code bzw. X0 Trail oder andere 4-Kolben Bremsen?


----------



## Mithras (21. Dezember 2012)

Altes Bild (U-Scheibe ist mittlerweile richtig herum)







allerdings liegt der Bremssattel vorn auf, so gibt es mit der Zeit ne Schramme im Sattel.. :/ .. könnte man evtl durch noch eine U-Scheibe umgehen allerdings liegt der Bremsbelag so optimal an der Scheibe (is ne 203er)


----------



## mok2905 (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Code passt wohl auch nicht richtig auf den Adapter? 

Das ist ja echt mal unglaublich. Meine Saint passt nicht richtig auf den Avidadapter, das mag ja in Ordnung sein, aber das die eigenen Bremsen auch nicht passen ist ja der Kracher.


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so ! Sieht in etwa so bescheiden aus wie mein SLX Bash
> 
> Und da das hier ne Gallerie ist:
> 
> ...




Das ist dich Dreck aus der Flasche


----------



## mssc (21. Dezember 2012)

Mithras schrieb:


> Altes Bild (U-Scheibe ist mittlerweile richtig herum)
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/aw/qr/awqr4jy9uspt/large_TorqueTrailflow20114.jpg?0
> 
> allerdings liegt der Bremssattel vorn auf, so gibt es mit der Zeit ne Schramme im Sattel.. :/ .. könnte man evtl durch noch eine U-Scheibe umgehen allerdings liegt der Bremsbelag so optimal an der Scheibe (is ne 203er)



Sehr schön... und wo sind da jetzt KEINE Unterlagscheiben drunter? Um das gehts eigentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (21. Dezember 2012)

Das sind originale Avid U-Scheiben, die gehören da hin. 

Die dazu dienen den Sattel richtig auszuricheten deswegen sind auch überhalb vom Sattel welche. Sind ab ner gewissen "Bremsenklasse" mitgeliefert, glaube ab Elixir R bzw. 5.. kann sein, dass die bei den kleineren Bremsen nicht dabei sind, zumindest waren se das am Nerve XC6 von nem Kumpel mit ner Elixir 1 nicht.

Die Einen sind auf einer Seite konvex die Anderen konkav. (auf dem Bild zumindest die Konvexen)


----------



## Boogiemonster (21. Dezember 2012)

Die konkaven und konvexen Unterlegscheiben verbaut Canyon auf jedenfall ab 2012 schon am XC 6.0 (Bremse ist ne Elixir 1)
Wie sollte man sonst den Bremsattel zur Scheibe ausrichten können?


----------



## sirios (21. Dezember 2012)

Boogiemonster schrieb:


> Die konkaven und konvexen Unterlegscheiben verbaut Canyon auf jedenfall ab 2012 schon am XC 6.0 (Bremse ist ne Elixir 1)
> Wie sollte man sonst den Bremsattel zur Scheibe ausrichten können?



Na Shimano und Formula kommen ja auch ohne solchen Krims Krams aus


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Dezember 2012)

Magura hat auch keine unterlegscheiben, die MT2 und auch die Zee jetzt lassen sich wunderbar ausrichten


----------



## Boogiemonster (21. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Na Shimano und Formula kommen ja auch ohne solchen Krims Krams aus




Jupp, die haben das besser gelöst. Wobei die Montage bei Avid auch flugs und einfach geht. Zumindest was die Sättel betrifft. 
Entlüften einer Shimano Saint ist wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## Mithras (21. Dezember 2012)

Boogiemonster schrieb:


> Die konkaven und konvexen Unterlegscheiben verbaut Canyon auf jedenfall ab 2012 schon am XC 6.0 (Bremse ist ne Elixir 1)
> Wie sollte man sonst den Bremsattel zur Scheibe ausrichten können?




Ok, das 2012er XC6 von meinem Kumpel hatte die nicht  .. hmmm .. da waren die Sättel direkt festgeschraubt..


----------



## Mithras (21. Dezember 2012)

Soo kurzes Hausründchen gedreht, endlich mal wieder nach vielen Stunden reinigen, schrauben, entlüften, fetten, einstellen und und und... Gabel war auch frisch beim Service und spricht auch bei Schmuddelwetter erstaunlich gut an..  Heute mal mit Parklaufradsatz unterwegs gewesen..






Die Felgen sind mir im Nachhinein ohne Decals irgendwie zu blau ...  aber die 2,5" Marys packen im Pappschnee super zu ... 






kleine Spielerei .. 






soo mittlerweile steht es wieder entsalzt und abgetrocknet im Keller ...


----------



## Boogiemonster (21. Dezember 2012)

Da scheint der Canyon - Mitarbeiter  die wohl vergessen zu haben.      Bei meinem waren sie vorn und hinten montiert. 
Ist mir allerdings auch erst aufgefallen, als ich vorn ne 203er Scheibe montiert und die 180er von vorn nach hinten umgebaut habe. 

Bei den neuen PM - Adaptern waren keine Ausrichte-Scheiben dabei.





Mithras schrieb:


> Ok, das 2012er XC6 von meinem Kumpel hatte die nicht  .. hmmm .. da waren die Sättel direkt festgeschraubt..


----------



## Mithras (21. Dezember 2012)

Oder bei dir hats einer gut gemeint ... oder es waren nur noch lange Schrauben da


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte ich bleibe davon verschont 
NerveAM 2012

Habe jetz schon keine Lust den Hinterbau rauszunehmen und ihn durch etwas zu ersetzen, was wieder passieren könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manolo2903 (21. Dezember 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich bleibe davon verschont
> NerveAM 2012
> 
> Habe jetz schon keine Lust den Hinterbau rauszunehmen und ihn durch etwas zu ersetzen, was wieder passieren könnte.





Was ist passiert?


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Na Shimano und Formula kommen ja auch ohne solchen Krims Krams aus


Auch Avid hat endlich kapiert, dass die Tellerscheiben der letzte Schrott sind und verbaut die an den neuen Bremsen nicht mehr... ich finde, das spricht Bände! 




Boogiemonster schrieb:


> Wobei die Montage bei Avid auch flugs und einfach geht. Zumindest was die Sättel betrifft.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich finde Avid Bremsen mit diesen mistigen Tellerscheiben sind das hässlichste, was man jemamdem zum Bremsen sauber einstellen antun kann... 




Manolo2903 schrieb:


> Was ist passiert?


Wenn man genau hinschaut, ist da ein Riss direkt neben der Schweißnaht. Serienproblem beim Nerve...

@ ChrizZZz: mein Beileid


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Dezember 2012)

Ärgerlich, besonders weil ich seit dem Service fast nur auf Asphalt unterwegs war!


----------



## migges (22. Dezember 2012)

Canyon auf Fiat 500,Platz ist in der Kleinsten Hütte
Ist nur ein Gag Bild,Hoffe es Gefällt Trotzdem


----------



## gavia64 (22. Dezember 2012)

Schoner Fiat!!!


----------



## chris_sunshine (22. Dezember 2012)

Hehe, sind die "Wimpern" eine Art Blendschutz, die den Lichtstrahl quasi nach oben abschneiden? Das Kennzeichen könnte man grad als Name fürs Auto benutzen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Dezember 2012)

chris_sunshine schrieb:


> Hehe, sind die "Wimpern" eine Art Blendschutz, die den Lichtstrahl quasi nach oben abschneiden?


Nur Optik, genau wie beim Käfer - für den gibts die Teile auch.


Da wir in der Galerie sind und hier mehr Bilder immer gut sind, mal eine kleine Canyon-Logo-Impression...


----------



## Boogiemonster (23. Dezember 2012)

migges schrieb:


> Canyon auf Fiat 500,Platz ist in der Kleinsten Hütte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Style Pur ! Beide Daumen hoch!


----------



## niemand66 (23. Dezember 2012)

Super Wetter im Allgäu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2012)

hier Dauerregen .. -_-


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Dezember 2012)

hier auch Dauerregen


----------



## mok2905 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ebenso...wir fahren morgen Vormittag trotzdem, schön dreckigmachen


----------



## Nill (23. Dezember 2012)

hier auch !! Damn ! Dabei waren Frühlingstemperaturen angesagt


----------



## Dice8 (24. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal 2 Fotos von meinem Nerve AL+ 6.0


----------



## Wilddieb (24. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich finde Avid Bremsen mit diesen mistigen Tellerscheiben sind das hässlichste, was man jemamdem zum Bremsen sauber einstellen antun kann...



Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Wir arbeiten auch für andere Geschäfte und u.A. machen wir GT Velos auspacken und aufbauen. Die Leichbaufliesen haben natürlich diese Kack Avids drauf, neben dem dass sie fast unmöglich einzustellen sind und originale Avid Scheiben beim Bremsen rattern wie sau, sind die ab Werk schon fast blockierend verbaut, d.h. Bremsfl. ablassen. Tut man das nicht, dann macht es beim Fahren irgendwann ZACK und das Hinterrad dreht sich keinen Millimeter mehr, bis die Scheibe abgekühlt ist. Wir hatten auch einen bei uns mit nem Canyon, Bremse hatte blockiert und wie erstaundlich, ne Avid Bremse drauf.

Die günstigeren haben solche Einsteigermodelle von Shimano. Kein Gefusel mit Tellerscheiben und zum Einstellen die Bremse lösen, Hebel durchziehen, festschrauben und fertig, funzt sicher zu 80%. 
Wenn man die Bremse nur mit Tellerscheiben parallel ausrichten kann, dann ist die Fertigungsqualität Mist, oder die Aufnahme ist krumm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (24. Dezember 2012)

schwarze Felgen gefallen mir schon deutlich besser ... herrlich sonniges Wetter bei 10°


----------



## Nothing85 (24. Dezember 2012)

Also ich kann mich über meine Avid Code nicht beschweren...funktioniert so wie sie soll und zum Einstellen brauch ich auch nicht lange.


----------



## yoschi1 (24. Dezember 2012)

@ Mithras: Was fährst Du mit Deinem Torque so? Auch kleinere Touren?
 - das schwarz kommt richtig gut -


----------



## Mithras (24. Dezember 2012)

Hi yoschi1, merci,  ja fahre damit Alles was ich fahren möcht.

Das Ding muss für kleine Runden mit der Lady, über Hausrunden (22 - 45km), Touren in der fränkischen Schweiz (30km / 1200 HM) bis hin zu Wochenenden in den Alpen mit ca 70km und bis zu 1800HM/Tag herhalten.
Aber wird auch in etwas anderer Konfig durch diverse Bikeparks geprügelt  .. und das auch nicht gerade selten .. 

Für meine Zwecke das Ein Bike für alles...

PS: Der Wimpel am Sattel kommt wieder runter


----------



## yoschi1 (24. Dezember 2012)

Sauber. Frage deswegen, weil ich grad am Strive oder Torque hänge - eines von beiden wirds nur welches???


----------



## Mithras (24. Dezember 2012)

Strive is halt touriger als das Torque.
Torque geht wahrscheinlich besser im Park als das Strive.

Wo ist dein Fokus?


----------



## yoschi1 (24. Dezember 2012)

An Park habe ich jetzt weniger gedacht. Eher Touren und mal schnelle Flowige Trails... 
Der Park kommt dann später vielleicht oder auch bestimmt dazu.


----------



## niemand66 (24. Dezember 2012)

Das geilste Weihnachten .


----------



## yoschi1 (24. Dezember 2012)

niemand66 schrieb:


> Das geilste Weihnachten .


 Geil


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Hebel durchziehen, festschrauben und fertig, funzt sicher zu 80%.


Das sehe ich maximal als grobe Grundeinstellung an. Da bin ich mit meiner Meinung ganz beim Mechaniker von Hope (der deren Tech-Videos gemacht hat): diese Methode ist nur etwas für Faule!  Eine exakte Ausrichtung des Sattels und der Kolben (!!) ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Aber ich will hier in der Galerie nicht zu arg in die Tiefe gehen...




Mithras schrieb:


> herrlich sonniges Wetter bei 10°


Hier *16°* und Sonne... ich glaube, ich gehe gleich noch ne Runde mit Halbärmeln fahren  Das nasse Siffwetter mag ich ja auch nicht, aber Frühlingswetter an Weihnachten finde ich auch etwas befremdlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (24. Dezember 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das sehe ich maximal als grobe Grundeinstellung an. Da bin ich mit meiner Meinung ganz beim Mechaniker von Hope (der deren Tech-Videos gemacht hat): diese Methode ist nur etwas für Faule!  Eine exakte Ausrichtung des Sattels und der Kolben (!!) ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Aber ich will hier in der Galerie nicht zu arg in die Tiefe gehen...



Hat weniger mit Faulheit zu tun sondern eher mit der Zeit die man zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt, aber egal. 
Das ist eben der Witz, die faule Methode funtkioniert bei den Shimanos lustigerweise sehr gut. Bei meinen Hope M4 war aber etwas mehr nachstellbedarf, dafür sind die bremstechnisch vonem anderen Stern wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## Dice8 (24. Dezember 2012)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich bleibe davon verschont
> NerveAM 2012
> 
> Habe jetz schon keine Lust den Hinterbau rauszunehmen und ihn durch etwas zu ersetzen, was wieder passieren könnte.



Sollte bei den 2013er Modellen (AL+) nicht passieren da der Hinterbau komplett überarbeitet wurde


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Dezember 2012)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Sollte bei den 2013er Modellen (AL+) nicht passieren da der Hinterbau komplett überarbeitet wurde



Wurde bei den 2012er auch schon gesagt...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dice8 (24. Dezember 2012)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wurde bei den 2012er auch schon gesagt...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich glaube aber diesmal wird das wirklich nicht passieren. Die Strebe ist diesmal vollkommen anders konstruiert und diese besagte Schweißnaht gibt es auch nicht mehr.


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (25. Dezember 2012)

schöne bikes  

hier ein bild von nem kollegen 







hallo liebe enduristen / FR ´ler oder was auch immer 


hier mal ein kleiner Edit ausm herbst von der hofstrecke ... 

zu sehen ist    @Nduro auf seinem Canyon Tourque ...!

schöne Feiertage wünsche ich euch ...!

Gruß

TDG


----------



## mlb (25. Dezember 2012)

Das Christkind hat lauter schöne Sachen zum umbauen gebracht:








Neu:
- Vivid Air
- Solo Air in der Boxxer
- XT Bremsen mit Saint Sattel am VR
- Saint / Zee Kombi mit 11-36 und 32-er vorne, MRP G2 Mini
-MM FR in 2,35 (mal gespannt wie lange es bis zum ersten Platten dauert )

Gewicht: 16,4kg 


Habe einen Fox VAN RC, Saint 810er Schalthebel (9/3-fach) sowie eine Saint 810er Bremsanalge mit nagelneuen XT 785er Bremssattel am HR abzugeben.....


----------



## blackhelmet (26. Dezember 2012)

hier mal ein Bild von meinem AM 7.0  2012
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1209514


----------



## sirios (26. Dezember 2012)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Strives: Jetzt mit Reverb. Als nächstes werden mal die Laufräder gecleant und ich hab schon nen etwas schöneren Bash im Auge .


----------



## jedy (26. Dezember 2012)

sirios schrieb:


> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Strives: Jetzt mit Reverb. Als nächstes werden mal die Laufräder gecleant und ich hab schon nen etwas schöneren Bash im Auge .



welchen denn? ich kann den syntace grinder empfehlen. in verbindung mit der slx sieht der echt gut aus. hatte die kombination an meinem alten trailbike auch mal im einsatz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (26. Dezember 2012)

Das ist aber krass....16,4 mit air fahrwerk un fr reifen.
Meinst liegt mit fr reifen und coil fahrwerk bei 16kg.
Wo sind denn an deinem bike noch schwere parts?


----------



## sirios (26. Dezember 2012)

jedy schrieb:


> welchen denn? ich kann den syntace grinder empfehlen. in verbindung mit der slx sieht der echt gut aus. hatte die kombination an meinem alten trailbike auch mal im einsatz ...



Wollte eigentlich den Lightweight von Hope in schwarz nehmen. Werd mir mal den Syntace ansehen, danke für den Tip !


----------



## mlb (27. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das ist aber krass....16,4 mit air fahrwerk un fr reifen.
> Meinst liegt mit fr reifen und coil fahrwerk bei 16kg.
> Wo sind denn an deinem bike noch schwere parts?


 
Na ja, die original Kurbel, die DX Pedale und mein Laufradsatz mit den EX729 sind bestimmt nicht die leichtesten parts.... 

Aber ich hatte vorher mit den MM DH und Coil Fahrwerk 17,9kg von daher bin ich voll zufrieden

Handelsübliche Waagen haben manchmal eine recht große Streuung, sowohl nach oben wie auch nach unten, ich werde die Kiste demnächst mal an eine geeichte Waage hängen Mal schauen was die anzeigt....


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Hat weniger mit Faulheit zu tun sondern eher mit der Zeit die man zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt, aber egal.
> Das ist eben der Witz, die faule Methode funtkioniert bei den Shimanos lustigerweise sehr gut.


Ich bin auch vom normalen Schrauber ausgegangen, nicht von "Akkordarbeit"  In dem Fall ist das doch völlig ok, wenn es ein sagen wir mal 90%iges Ergebnis liefert.




Wilddieb schrieb:


> Bei meinen Hope M4 war aber etwas mehr nachstellbedarf, dafür sind die bremstechnisch vonem anderen Stern wenn du mich fragst.


Ich fahre an den MTBs auch nur noch Hope Bremsen, rat mal wieso


----------



## Wilddieb (27. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, wegen der schönen Farbe? 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich bin auch vom normalen Schrauber ausgegangen, nicht von "Akkordarbeit"  In dem Fall ist das doch völlig ok, wenn es ein sagen wir mal 90%iges Ergebnis liefert.



Joa, so an die 90% kommts schon hin. Bei vielen muss man ja auch die Scheiben noch etwas richten, damit auch nichts mehr streift. 
Die, bei denen gar nix geht, werden erstmal zur Seite gestellt und später nachgearbeitet, betrifft eigentlich nur Avid. 


So, um beim Thema zu bleiben mal ein kleines Update von mir:

Ich hab da bei nem Händler da einen dieser heiss begehrter Aufkleber an Lager gesehen und dann sogleich bestellt. 






Dann war da noch dieses komische Zeug in der Schachtel beigelegt, hab ichs halt mal draufmontiert. 







So und dann hab ichs dreckig gemacht. 






Den Umwerfer müllt es auch immer so zu, aber wenigstens nicht den Dämpfer. 





Die 150mm Verstellweg sind perfekt, das Kabel bewegt sich auch nirgendwo hin und nun könnte ich die Stütze im Prinzip mit einer InbusKlemme festmachen.
Der Rest ist nurnoch Detailarbeit, halt Kabelhüllen und Schläuche. Am Antrieb werde ich erstmal nichts machen, den werde ich bis nächsten Herbst vermutlich sowieso wieder runtergefahren haben.


----------



## Fartzilla (27. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem umwerfer ist furchtbar.. Werde morgen mal einen spritzschutz anfertigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (27. Dezember 2012)

@ Wilddieb Wie macht sich denn der Manitou ?


----------



## Wilddieb (28. Dezember 2012)

Du, ich muss sagen ich kann den gar nicht direkt mit einem anderen  Dämpfer vergleichen, da ich den Rahmen mit dem Dämpfer gleichzeitig  gewechselt hatte. 
Der Vorgänger, resp. ne Vorgängerin war es, hatte den  standardmässigen RockShox drin, aber der federte anscheinend nicht wie gewünscht und dann hat sie ihn durch den Manitou ersetzt. (Der Evolver ISX-4 ist es übrigens)

Ich finde  vom Ansprechverhalten tut der Manitou sich gut, aber wirklich  vergleichbar mit nem Coil ist er wohl kaum. (Wenn ich mich so an meinen  Fox Vanilla zurück entsinne) Mit den Drücken bin ich auch noch etwas am  experimentieren. 
Die Rahmen/Dämpfer Kombi schluckt aber orgendtlich  was weg ohne gleich überfordert zu sein, in Kurven lässt sich das Bike  gut reinlegen ohne dass das Hinterrad den Kontakt verliert und bergauf  Pedalieren geht wunderbar und wippen tut praktisch gar nix. Also ja, die Gabel, aber ist halt bei den Vans so. ^^

Also alles in allem stimmt das Konzept, auch wenn ich halt immer etwas mit den Coil Dämpfern liebäugle.  
Bei Gelegenheit hänge ich den Esel mal an die Waage. Was schätzt man denn so für ein Gewicht? Die Laufräder sind schwer, das weis ich, Mavic 729, Hope Big Un, Snake Skin Alberts und dicke Schläuche. Die Van ist vermutlich auch etwas schwerer als die Luft Varianten.




Fartzilla schrieb:


> Das mit dem umwerfer ist furchtbar.. Werde morgen mal einen spritzschutz anfertigen



Ein Spritzschutz währe da auf jeden Fall ein Gedanke zum  Weiterverfolgen. Für vorne ebenfalls, das ich nicht gleich den ganzen  Dreck im Gesicht habe. Da wird es vermutlich auf nen Neopren Mudguard  hinauslaufen.


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe vorne den MarshGuard drauf und bin sehr zufrieden.. Später nach einer runde fahren wird was gegen den Dreck hinten gebastelt


----------



## Wilddieb (28. Dezember 2012)

Jup, deinen hab ich ja schon in der Galerie gesehen. Mir sagt die Neopren Lösung eben optisch mehr zu, aber im Endeffekt muss es sich dann halt in der Praxis bewähren. 

Aber da mache ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen. Hinten wird es eher tricky etwas hinzubekommen das den beweglichen Teilen nicht in die Quere kommt. Vieleicht reicht auch schon etwas über die oberen Streben spannen? 

Ich lass mich mal von deiner Lösung inspirieren.


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Dezember 2012)

Muss erstmal schauen was sich so in der Garage findet.. Ansonsten jemanden um einen alten Mantel anbetteln.. Den mache ich dann passend


----------



## Wilddieb (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte noch nen alten Nobby Nic über. Willst du schnell rüberkommen und ihn abholen?


----------



## Jogi (28. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> ...Was schätzt man denn so für ein Gewicht? Die Laufräder sind schwer, das weis ich, Mavic 729, Hope Big Un, Snake Skin Alberts und dicke Schläuche. Die Van ist vermutlich auch etwas schwerer als die Luft Varianten.
> ...



Wird sich so zwischen 15,5 und 16 kg abspielen


----------



## Fartzilla (28. Dezember 2012)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch nen alten Nobby Nic über. Willst du schnell rüberkommen und ihn abholen?



Ist mir dann doch bisschen weit.. Habe nix gebaut weil ich nichts da hatte =(


----------



## Monche (28. Dezember 2012)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Ist mir dann doch bisschen weit.. Habe nix gebaut weil ich nichts da hatte =(



Deswegen wolltest du unbedingt dass ich den minion fahre und du meinen alten hiroller bekommst.. :-D


----------



## Crissi (28. Dezember 2012)

Mein neuestes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (28. Dezember 2012)

Monche schrieb:


> Deswegen wolltest du unbedingt dass ich den minion fahre und du meinen alten hiroller bekommst.. :-D



Gut erkannt


----------



## dia-mandt (28. Dezember 2012)

Sehr gut. Ein 29er.
Bin ich gestern mal probe gefahren und werd mir auch eins holen.
Als trainingsrad.

Zum thema mud guard.....
Die neopren dinger bringer nur was, wenn an auf dem bike steht...also berg ab!
Die marshguards hingegen halten auch im sitzen und in kurven den dreck recht gut weg.
Wenn man diese dann noch mit tesa klettband verwendet, gehen die auf schnell wieder ab


----------



## georgeslo (28. Dezember 2012)

My nerve 7 upgraded:


----------



## Wilddieb (29. Dezember 2012)

Neue Reifen? 




dia-mandt schrieb:


> Zum thema mud guard.....
> Die neopren dinger bringer nur was, wenn an auf dem bike steht...also berg ab!
> Die marshguards hingegen halten auch im sitzen und in kurven den dreck recht gut weg.
> Wenn man diese dann noch mit tesa klettband verwendet, gehen die auf schnell wieder ab




Naja, ich stehe eigentlich keineswegs nur bergab, kommt halt auf den Trail an. Wenn es länger geht bin ich sowieso zu langsam. Bergab schleudert es halt ziemlich viel nach vorne weg und anschliessend klatscht es mir ins Gesicht. Das finde ich irgendwie uncool.


----------



## georgeslo (29. Dezember 2012)

ja, auch...


----------



## Nightfire9 (29. Dezember 2012)

So hier auch mal Bilder in freier Wildbahn vom einsauen


----------



## Wilddieb (29. Dezember 2012)

Neiss! Erste Ausfahrt?  

Joa, mit dem Einsauen ist da noch Potential da. Das kommt noch. 


Hab meinen Klumpen heute mal gewogen. 2 mal, einmal im Geschäft an der antiken Analogwaage und einmal zuHause mit der SOEHNLE PersonenwaagenKörpergewichstabziehmethode.

Ergebnis 17.1kg! Bei beiden, ich gehe also davon aus, das sicher eine das richtige Gewicht anzeigt. 

Rahmengrösse S und beim Wiegen hatte ich noch nicht ma Kettenoel drauf.


----------



## Nightfire9 (29. Dezember 2012)

Joar erste größere Ausfahrt kann man so sagen, im Schnee waren wir schon etwas Spielen  
aber viel gibt das Wetter ja zur Zeit nicht her!


----------



## potzblitzer (29. Dezember 2012)

Das nennst du einsauen? DAS nenn ich einsauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (29. Dezember 2012)

So sah mein torque heute auch aus


----------



## Barney_1 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem 2010er Alpinist in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe....






[/url][/IMG]

Barney_1


----------



## Stefan_78 (30. Dezember 2012)

Wir waren Heute auf einem kleinen Torque Ausflug in Belgien(Filthytrails)






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Nothing85 (30. Dezember 2012)

Mein Torque bei meiner ersten Abendrunde.
Fazit...wird definitiv nochmal gemacht allerdings nächstemal mit Helmlampe. Dafür habe ich mehrere im Auge zum einen AIM Black Sun 2, Sigma Power Led evo, Magicshine MJ-872 vielleicht fährt ja einer von euch eine dieser Lampen.

Und weil das ja eine Gallerie ist hier die Bilder von meiner Ausfahrt (leider nur Handyqualli.)









Das Licht von der Force Flow ist nicht so spottig wie es auf dem foto scheint. Etwas mehr als auf dem Foto sieht man auch.

Ich wünsche schon mal guten Rutsch


----------



## Jogi (30. Dezember 2012)

FRX ConvertZone


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Dezember 2012)

Rot, Blau, Gold, Schwarz, Grau, Weiß....Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viele Farben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde das blau spitze.. In die Richtung werde ich auch gehen


----------



## Jogi (30. Dezember 2012)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Rot, Blau, Gold, Schwarz, Grau, Weiß....Für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viele Farben!



Da stimme ich dir zu. (die Teile waren halt größtenteils vorhanden)
Die HS fliegt noch raus. Dafür kommt ne 1-fach Kurbel mit KeFü.
Der Hebel und die Überwurfmutter der KS werde ich schwarz eloxieren lassen.
Die Laufräder werde ich für Touren behalten, für DH kommt noch was stabileres.


----------



## dia-mandt (30. Dezember 2012)

Das blau alleine (!) passt ja auch.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Dezember 2012)

@Nightfire9

Das letzte Bild ist echt schön.


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (31. Dezember 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Mein Torque bei meiner ersten Abendrunde.
> Fazit...wird definitiv nochmal gemacht allerdings nächstemal mit Helmlampe. Dafür habe ich mehrere im Auge zum einen AIM Black Sun 2, Sigma Power Led evo, Magicshine MJ-872 vielleicht fährt ja einer von euch eine dieser Lampen.
> 
> Und weil das ja eine Gallerie ist hier die Bilder von meiner Ausfahrt (leider nur Handyqualli.)
> ...


 





Also die black aim habe ich die aim sun am lenker und die 2 am helm kann nur sagen das die vom preis leistung super sind wenn man bedenkt das man für die beiden lampen zusammen so viel bezahlt wie für eine hope oder nichtmal eine lupine.....Fazit: Billig , Hell und abolut zufriedenstellend und von der verarbeitung auch top. (meine Meinung)!


----------



## Nothing85 (31. Dezember 2012)

Kannst du was zum Akku und der Laufzeit sagen von der Black 2.
Gern auch per PN weil ist ja ne Gallerie


----------



## nervy1962 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hab die Black Sun 1 und bin mehr als zufrieden. Für das Geld müssen sich die "Großen" ganz schön anstrengen, um da mithalten zu können.
Akku hält bei voller Leistung (Stufe 2) ca. 3h15min., wpbei ich die Lampe jetzt seit 1 1/4 Jahren habe und der Akku ziemlich gequält wurde.
Über die Sun 2 kann ich so jetzt nichts sagen, aber ist wohl in gleicher hoher Qualität und Leistung. Und dann auch noch "made in Germany", was will man mehr!

lg
Dirk


----------



## buergie (31. Dezember 2012)

Sieht verdammt geil aus....


----------



## ttdenimblue (31. Dezember 2012)

Seit wenigen Tagen in Betrieb. Canyon Nerve CF 8.0. Grösse M
Gruss
Andy


----------



## Keeper1407 (31. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike. Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (31. Dezember 2012)

War heute eine kleine Runde unterwegs (die erste), bissl "einfahren"... (leider nur Handypics  )


----------



## buergie (31. Dezember 2012)

sieht geil aus, das Wetter in Bochum war nicht zum fahren geeignet.....


----------



## Nothing85 (31. Dezember 2012)

Das Blau sieht sehr gut aus aber diese roten Ringe an den Laufrädern würde ich wenn möglich irgendwie entfernen....ziemlich großer Dreckklumpen an Kettenblatt


----------



## coast13 (31. Dezember 2012)

mal auch n Bild von nem Youngtimer ... der immer noch sehr gut geht !






Guten Rutsch und die besten Wünsche für 2013

Gruß Frank


----------



## fuschnick (1. Januar 2013)

und immer schöne die Becks Pulle dabei. So lob ich mir das.

Wie alt ist denn der Youngtimer?


----------



## Roonieman (1. Januar 2013)

Die Flasche ist Klasse


----------



## coast13 (2. Januar 2013)

fuschnick schrieb:


> und immer schöne die Becks Pulle dabei. So lob ich mir das.
> 
> Wie alt ist denn der Youngtimer?



yepp, mineralische Getränke sind immer dabei 

Das Bike ist n 2001er Modell, und die Flasche gabs mal hier:

http://www.bdo-leipzig.de


----------



## principiarsl (2. Januar 2013)

Nabend Zusammen,

ich habe heute um 10Uhr mein neues GC AL 9.9 in Koblenz abgeholt.
Laut Verkaufsmitarbeiter das erste Rad, welches 2013 die Hallen bei Canyon verlassen hat 

Natürlich muss man ja immer etwas zu tun haben, deshalb geschah bisher folgendes:

- SLX- gegen XT-Kassette getauscht
- den schwarzen Speichenschutz zum Müll gegeben
- weiße Avid Elixir 7 gegen schwarze Shimano XT getauscht
- Shimano XT Klickpedale montiert

Wer Interesse an der SLX Kassette (11-36) und/oder der weißen Avid Elixir 7 (komplett mit Scheiben, Adapter usw.) hat kann sich gerne melden. 
Die Teile sind unbenutzt und werden zu einem fairen Preis veräußert!

Ansonsten bin ich echt auf die ersten Fahreindrücke gespannt 

Ein gutes neues Jahr und einen schönen Gruß,
Boris


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Januar 2013)

Wie fährt sich der DB-Air im FRX? Ist die Kombi nicht etwas zu progressiv?

Das Blau auf deinen Fotos sieht besser aus als das im Katalog...aber die roten Felgenringe gehen ja mal garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (2. Januar 2013)

R.I.P.






Unfallreste vom Nerve MR 9.0 SL mit SID XX World Cup


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Januar 2013)

Was ist passiert?


----------



## jimmykane (3. Januar 2013)

Naja mich hatte im November ein Autofahrer angefahren. Kurz vor Weihnachten hatte ich endlich das Geld von der gegnerischen Versicherung, so dass ich nun endlich das Rad zerlegen konnte. Die Federgabel hatte ich gerade 2 Wochen drin, als der Unfall passiert war :-(.


----------



## mssc (3. Januar 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich der DB-Air im FRX? Ist die Kombi nicht etwas zu progressiv?
> 
> Das Blau auf deinen Fotos sieht besser aus als das im Katalog...aber die roten Felgenringe gehen ja mal garnicht.



Bin nur ein kleine Runde über Feldwege gefahren, mangels brauchbaren Bergen in der Gegend.. bin mit etwas wenig Druck gefahren, arg progressiv ist er mir da nicht vorgekommen..

Wieso gefällt das blau allen, außer mir?  Ich hätte den Rahmen gerne schwarz-orange, wie im Playzone, "musste" aber "leider" das Dropzone nehmen. Aber egal, werds mal eine Saison so fahren und im nächsten Winter weitersehen... und ja, die roten Ringe kommen eh wieder runter, waren nur ein kleiner Test..


----------



## rmfausi (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo mssc,
wo ich mir die Farben der verschiedenen FRX Modelle angeschaut habe, habe ich gedacht, wie kann man nur. Das Dropzone in schwarz/blau gehört da auch dazu aber am schlimmsten finde ich immernoch das Playzone in grau/blau/gelb. Das schwarz/orange vom Whipzone/Playzone finde ich für mich sehr sexy.

Also du bist nicht allein, vielleicht sagt es nur keiner.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dice8 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich war auch gestern in Heide unterwegs und habe mal einen Schnappschuss gemacht:





[Nerve AL+ 6.0]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (3. Januar 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich war auch gestern in Heide unterwegs und habe mal einen Schnappschuss gemacht:
> 
> [Nerve AL+ 6.0]




schon bemerkenswert, dass mein 2001er FX 2000 genau soviel gekostet hat wie ein aktuelles Nerve AL 6.0.....


----------



## sirios (3. Januar 2013)

Wär doch nur wieder Sommer ...!


----------



## Fartzilla (3. Januar 2013)

Wenn das mit den Temperaturen so weiter geht ist es bald wieder so weit


----------



## DerMaddin84 (4. Januar 2013)

Nächste Woche kommt noch eine Totem dran, dann ist das Rad perfekt. Vorerst mal


----------



## Nduro (4. Januar 2013)

Berichte dann mal von der Veränderung.
Würde mich interesieren.
Totem aber auch schwarz?


----------



## Nothing85 (4. Januar 2013)

Mir gefällt das blau von den Felgen nicht mir wäre es zu viel

Gibt es eigentlich solche Scheiben mit Spider auch für Avid Bremsen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Januar 2013)

@Nothing85

Speziell von Avid gibt es solche Scheiben nicht, du kannst jedoch Scheiben anderer Anbieter mit deiner Avid Bremse fahren.


----------



## Nothing85 (4. Januar 2013)

Gut danke muss ich mich dann wohl mal belesen


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Januar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Bin nur ein kleine Runde über Feldwege gefahren, mangels brauchbaren Bergen in der Gegend.. bin mit etwas wenig Druck gefahren, arg progressiv ist er mir da nicht vorgekommen..
> 
> Wieso gefällt das blau allen, außer mir?  Ich hätte den Rahmen gerne schwarz-orange, wie im Playzone, "musste" aber "leider" das Dropzone nehmen. Aber egal, werds mal eine Saison so fahren und im nächsten Winter weitersehen... und ja, die roten Ringe kommen eh wieder runter, waren nur ein kleiner Test..



bestell bei canyon doch einfach die elox-teile in orange!
den aufkleber gibt es auch in orange.


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. Januar 2013)

Taugen die XLC Scheiben denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (4. Januar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> bestell bei canyon doch einfach die elox-teile in orange!
> den aufkleber gibt es auch in orange.



Die Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr mit der weißen Schrift hab ich gleich mitbestellt, ist aber scheinbar erst ab KW 7 lieferbar 
Das Wippenset um 99 und pro Lagerabdeckung 10 sind mir dann doch etwas zu viel, evtl. lass ich sie mal umeloxieren....


----------



## Wilddieb (4. Januar 2013)

Soo, wie bereits vorgewarnt hab ich mir mal etwas Neopren drangepappt:







Hab mir von denen gleich zwei bestellt und um der Umwerfervesabberung entgegenzuwirken mal etwas experimenteirt:

Halten tut es soweit ganz gut und beim Einfedern gibt es nach, aber was beim Fahren mit zunehmender verschlammung genau passieren wird, weiss ich nicht. 
Im schlimmsten Fall zerreisst es das Ding halt, aber da es keine Hartschale ist, dürfte da sonst nich viel passieren.


----------



## dia-mandt (4. Januar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Die Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr mit der weißen Schrift hab ich gleich mitbestellt, ist aber scheinbar erst ab KW 7 lieferbar
> Das Wippenset um 99 und pro Lagerabdeckung 10 sind mir dann doch etwas zu viel, evtl. lass ich sie mal umeloxieren....



Leider sind die eher türkis, sonst hätten wir einfach tauschen können mit wertausgleich.
Ich habe ja ne orangene wippe und passende abdeckungen


----------



## Stefan_78 (4. Januar 2013)

also ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen ...die Dinger halten wie sau! in Verbindung mit SEHR viel Matsche bring es sogar den Vorderreifen zum blockieren

...ach was freu ich mich wieder auf den Sommer 





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mssc (4. Januar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Leider sind die eher türkis, sonst hätten wir einfach tauschen können mit wertausgleich.
> Ich habe ja ne orangene wippe und passende abdeckungen



ja, leider... das dunkle blau aus dem Vorjahr hätte mir gut gefallen... aber was solls, ich werd es mal so fahren und nächsten Winter weitersehen...


----------



## fridays (5. Januar 2013)

Hi Canyon Gemeinde,

Nach meiner gestrigen Probefahrt in Koblenz werde ich demnächst mein erstes Canyon Bike mein eigen nennen. Bis es soweit ist, benötige ich Eure Hilfe: kann ich bei >>pure cycling<< ein Bike aus Deutschland nach Deutschland bestellen? 

Zum Hintergrund: zwischen den 2013er Modellen Strive 7.0 und 8.0 werde ich mich wohl entscheiden, aber weder weiß/Grün noch weiß/Blau gefallen mir so richtig. Bei purecycling.ch gibt es das 8.0 in stealth, obendrein ein paar Euro günstiger.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Wilddieb (5. Januar 2013)

Purecycling ist ja die Anlaufstelle für Schweizer die ein deutsches Canyon wollen. ^^ Ist halt, weil CH einen eigenen Hersteller hat, der sich Canyon nennt.

Ich weiss nicht ob du dort ein Bike für nach DE bestellen kannst. Vermutlich passen die dann den Preis an. Ist es echt güntiger? Müsste ich mal nachrechnen.


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (5. Januar 2013)

fridays schrieb:


> Hi Canyon Gemeinde,
> 
> Nach meiner gestrigen Probefahrt in Koblenz werde ich demnächst mein erstes Canyon Bike mein eigen nennen. Bis es soweit ist, benötige ich Eure Hilfe: kann ich bei >>pure cycling<< ein Bike aus Deutschland nach Deutschland bestellen?
> 
> ...


 

Hi, also wenn man mit nen währungsrechner rechnet ist es sogar deutlich teurer das bike. Aber es funktioniert sowieso nicht weil die bikes ja aus deutschland versendet werden. Du könntest höchstens das rad zu bekannten o.ä in der schweiz schicken lassen und müsstest es dir dann von denen schicken lassen oder abholen wo du dann aber wieder beim zoll draufzahlen musst bei der einfuhr nach Deutschland.


----------



## Micha382 (5. Januar 2013)

Du kannst auch in Deutschland das 8.0 in Stealth bestellen, zählst aber den gleichen Preis wie in DE, nämlich 2699 oder wenn du es in die Schweiz schicken lässt musst du es halt beim Zoll nach versteuern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fridays (5. Januar 2013)

Hi Jungs

Nach Google Währungsrechner kostet das Stealth 8.0 in Deutschland 2.699, in der Schweiz umgerechnet 2234 (vorausgesetzt, ich hab nix falsch gemacht). Wie kann ich denn in Deutschland das 8.0 in stealth bestellen? Laut Canyon.de gibt es das 8.0 nur in weiß/blau und weiß/grün.


----------



## Stefan_78 (5. Januar 2013)

Hi,
ruf doch einfach mal bei Canyon an und Frag nach!!!
...ein freund von mir hat auch das FRX (schweizer modell) letztes jahr bekommen weil es hier keins mehr in Größe M gab.

ich mein schließlich wollen sie ja Bikes Verkaufen und zufriedene Kunden haben.


----------



## Micha382 (5. Januar 2013)

Bei Canyon anrufen und sagen dass du das Schweizer Modell willst, dann bekommst du das 8.0 auch in Stealth, aber wohl nicht zum Schweizer Preis wenn du es nach Deutschland liefern lässt


----------



## Streifenhase (5. Januar 2013)

Habe das Strive 8.0 in Stealth bestellt indem ich einfach bei Canyon angerufen habe und gefragt habe ob ich das CH Modell bekommen kann... war alles kein Problem... Der Preis ist dann aber der der Deutschen Modelle...

Hab es bisher noch nicht bekommen soll aber in KW5 geliefert werden

Achso ich hab umgerechnet das das Strive in der Schweit 2.455,91â¬ kosten wÃ¼rde... Wenn du jetzt die Mehrwertsteuer von Deutschland nimmst kommst dann auch auf etwa 2699â¬


----------



## fridays (5. Januar 2013)

Hi Streifenhase, Micha & Stefan

Danke für Eure Hilfe. Die Hotline ist heute nicht besetzt, werde es am Montag probieren.

Servuz


----------



## xXJojoXx (6. Januar 2013)

Gut, dass das Hochwasser ein paar km weiter so hoch stand, dass selbst die Schuhe von innen sauber wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (6. Januar 2013)

Ist ja geil.


----------



## xXJojoXx (6. Januar 2013)

Naja, zeitweise war das Rad so schwer, dass man es kaum noch tragen konnte und der Schlamm so hoch, dass es einem die Schuhe ausgezogen hat 

Zeitweise = 




(Rad vom Kumpel, kein Canyon)


----------



## sirios (6. Januar 2013)

Genau richtig ! Dafür sind die Bikes doch da


----------



## jedy (6. Januar 2013)

da hilft dann auch kein mud guard mehr


----------



## Wilddieb (6. Januar 2013)

Haha, da mudguardet sich der Mudguard gleich selber!



Micha382 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch in Deutschland das 8.0 in Stealth bestellen, zählst aber den gleichen Preis wie in DE, nämlich 2699 oder wenn du es in die Schweiz schicken lässt musst du es halt beim Zoll nach versteuern ;-)



Hmm, neee, auf canyon.de steht wenn man es von CH her ansurft, dass nicht in die Schweiz geliefert wird. Deshalb gibt es eben purecycling, weil die Bikes sozusagen anonym verschickt werden müssen. Gäbe ansonsten vermutlich ein Rechsstreit wegen dem Markennamen. 
Ist halt typisch schweizerisch...


----------



## Micha382 (6. Januar 2013)

Ja aber du bekommst dennoch das Schwarze Schweizer Modell nach Deutschland geliefert ;-) Ganz sicher ich hab selbst gefragt


----------



## Wilddieb (6. Januar 2013)

Axo die Modelle sind für die CH anders? Passt zu uns, immer ne Extrawurscht haben! 

Aber allgemein was die Modellvielfalt betrifft, das ist ja abartig mittlerweile. Ich meine da jetzt nicht nur Canyon.


War heute übrigens etwas durch den Matsch gerast, der Mudguard vorne ist spitze, kein Krümelchen ist mir ins Gesicht! Den, den ich hinten angebracht hatte, hat es beim ersten Mal richitg Einfedern in den Reifen gedrückt. Naja, denk ich mir halt etwas besseres aus.


----------



## Manolo2903 (6. Januar 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Axo die Modelle sind für die CH anders? Passt zu uns, immer ne Extrawurscht haben!
> 
> Aber allgemein was die Modellvielfalt betrifft, das ist ja abartig mittlerweile. Ich meine da jetzt nicht nur Canyon.
> 
> ...




Wo hast du die Mudgurad her?


----------



## Wilddieb (6. Januar 2013)

Hab den bei veloplus.ch bestellt. Weiss nicht ob die auch nach DE liefern, oder wie viel es kostet. 
Ansonsten hat z.B. bikeradar.de die Dinger im Angebot: 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23248_Neoguard-Limited-Edition-Spritzschutz-.html

Ich denke bei fahrrad.de müssten sie sowas auch haben.

Edit: Schaust den: http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/federgabeln/shaman-mudguard-fork-black/335632.html

Und wie gesagt, das Ding taugt erstmal nur für Vorne!  Hinten bastel ich mir noch was.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Januar 2013)

Mein Freerider jetzt mit FOX DHX Air anstelle des RC4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quax01 (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo Wilddieb,

schau mal hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51352

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Wilddieb (6. Januar 2013)

Yaaa, geht schonmal in die richtige Richtung. 

Für das Torque ist dieses Teil, so schätze ich aber etwas zu klein, vieleicht funktioniert das mit etwas ähnlichem.


----------



## Mithras (6. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Mein Freerider jetzt mit FOX DHX Air anstelle des RC4




Der DHX Air is bei mir rausgeflogen und wurde durch nen RC2 ersetzt ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Der DHX Air is bei mir rausgeflogen und wurde durch nen RC2 ersetzt ...


 
So wie das Rad jetzt aufgebaut ist, macht ein Luftdämpfer bei mir aber deutlich mehr Sinn.


----------



## Mithras (7. Januar 2013)

Nix gegen lufdaempfer, der coil is mir ja eigentlich auch zu schwer. Hat halt ne geile Performance. Der Dhx. air sackte mir im uphill zu sehr weg,  mit mehr Druck war er mir zu unsensibel. Ich wart noch bis Ende März und versuche mich dann entweder am x - Fusion hlr air oder mit nem vivid air.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2013)

Dann kann ich dir nur zum Vivid Air raten, ein absoluter Top Dämpfer


----------



## User60311 (7. Januar 2013)

@Freerider: Welcher gefällt dir persönlich besser im Torque? DHX Air oder Vivid Air?


----------



## T!ll (7. Januar 2013)

habe gerade nur ein schlechtes Handy-Foto vom Nerve.
Das Rad macht richtig Laune, rauf wie runter


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Januar 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> @_Freerider_: Welcher gefällt dir persönlich besser im Torque? DHX Air oder Vivid Air?


 
Ich bin lediglich den DHX Air im Torque gefahren. Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zum Vivid Air habe ich nur in einem anderen Rahmen. Grundsätzlich ist der Vivid aber der bessere Dämpfer (Dämpfung, Ansprechverhalten, Abstimmbarkeit, verschiedene Tunes, etc.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein Speedzone am WE vor und nach dem Parkeinsatz


----------



## User60311 (8. Januar 2013)

> Ich bin lediglich den DHX Air im Torque gefahren.  Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zum Vivid Air habe ich nur in einem anderen  Rahmen. Grundsätzlich ist der Vivid aber der bessere Dämpfer (Dämpfung,  Ansprechverhalten, Abstimmbarkeit, verschiedene Tunes, etc.)


verdammt  aber danke, das ist schon ma ne Meinung, die ich hören wollte.

Kurz zu mir: Der DHX Air 5 ist der erste Luftdämpfer, im ersten Fully den/was ich hab.
Ich hatte vor dem Kauf laaaaaange überlegt. Hab mir den Fox dann aufgrund seines simplen Aufbaus gekauft (also war ja am Bike dran, hätte aber ja auch ein anderes Bike werden können (nein)). Genau wie die Fox Float. Ich find die Technik einfach, und kenn sie vom Motorrad.

Ich hatte mitlerweile auch beides schon auseinander, bis auf die eigentliche Dämpfung, da hab ich erst ma die Finger von gelassen. Iss aber auch nur ne Frage des Werkzeugs und der Betriebsdauer, bis ich auch die zerleg.

Und eigentlich bin ich mit dem DHX Air sau zufrieden ! Ich kann zwar manche Meinungen nachvollziehen (Durchsacken zb), aber für mich finde ich habe ich den ganz gut abgestimmt bekommen. Allerdings, hab ich ja auch absolut keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit.

Da der Vivid Air als wesentlich bessere Alternative beschrieben wird und er mich auch optisch sowie von den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sehr anmacht,

noch eine abschließende Frage: Ist der genauso Wartungsfreundlich wie der DHX?

Sorry fürs viele blabla, aber ich glaub so ist es verständlicher und einfacher mir zu antworten.

Edit: übrigends find ich dein Bike ziemlich ober affen geilomat ! Sau gut gemacht.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Januar 2013)

Von der Wartung her, ist es auch nicht mehr Aufwand als bei dem Fox Dämpfer.


----------



## lnt (8. Januar 2013)

vom Aufwand her wohl eher gleich, aber ich glaub mich dran zu erinnern, dass beim vivid 2 oder 3 Spezialwerkzeuge benötigt werden zum vollständigen Zerlegen und Wiederaufbau. Könnte also teuer werden oder Zeit an der Fräse beanspruchen. Wie das beim Fox ist, weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## User60311 (8. Januar 2013)

Bei Fox (DHX Air und Float 180) brauchste eigentlich nur einen gut sortierten Werkzeugkasten und diese Einspannbacken. Letztere kann man sich sehr leicht selbst bauen, sei es aus Holz, oder für mich als Schlosser auch kein Problem sowas in Kunstoff oder halt Metall zu fertigen.

Bei der Fox Float 180 brauchste zb en abgeflachten 17er (oder wars 15er?)... Wie gesagt, ein gut sortierter Werkzeugkasten 

Danke für die Comments, genau das was ich hören wollte.


----------



## nismo2002 (9. Januar 2013)

Bin DHX 5.0 AIR und VIVID im Torque gefahren... bei bergab-orientierung 100% Vivid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirToby82 (9. Januar 2013)

Leider nur Handypic:






P.s.: Nerve AM Rahmen und Gabel stehen zum Verkauf
              Bikemarkt oder PN


----------



## Fatalithy (9. Januar 2013)

Muss sagen, dass der DB Air im Torque FRX Dropzone echt eine super Arbeits leistet. Traum Dämpfer mit traumhaftem Ansprechverhalten. Natürlich sollte man sich ein wenig Zeit zum einstellen nehmen und auch den Luftdruck anpassen.

Uphill eigentlich kaum eintauchen beim treten und runter ist er butterweich im Ansprechverhalten!


----------



## LT.Kali (10. Januar 2013)

T!ll schrieb:


> habe gerade nur ein schlechtes Handy-Foto vom Nerve.
> Das Rad macht richtig Laune, rauf wie runter




Koblenz Karthause? 

Schniekes Bike! 

Gruß


----------



## Fartzilla (10. Januar 2013)

Gut erkannt


----------



## MeMa (11. Januar 2013)

LT.Kali schrieb:


> Koblenz Karthause?




Ist das nicht der Stadtteil wo alle sagen da geht's so ar*** steil hoch 
Mir wurde geraten da nicht hinzuziehen


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Januar 2013)

Jo das isser


----------



## T!ll (11. Januar 2013)

Ach das sind nur 100hm, alles easy  Und man ist von nirgendwo sonst aus so nah an den Trails


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Januar 2013)

Da ist was dran..die 100hm habens aber in sich je nach dem wo man herfährt


----------



## MoPe. (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## Mithras (11. Januar 2013)

Raw is geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (12. Januar 2013)

schön! 

Aber ich nehme mal stark an dass die berge hinter dem foto sind oder?


----------



## kuwahara (12. Januar 2013)

ganz schön flach da für ein torque


----------



## MoPe. (12. Januar 2013)

Sagen wir mal so, es ist auf dem Berg drauf 
Für richtige Berge muss man entweder zum Ring ,oder von der Mosel hoch.  War nur ne gute Stelle fürn Foto


----------



## Mavy (12. Januar 2013)

In Raw siehts Torque einfach am besten aus


----------



## DerMaddin84 (12. Januar 2013)

Wie versprochen die Bilder mit der Totem:








Gewichts und Geometrieunterschiede meiner Meinung nach nicht spürbar, dafür spricht sie megasensibel an!

Grüße


----------



## rmfausi (12. Januar 2013)

Die Totem sieht richtig gut aus, gefällt mir.  Gibts die Totem eigentlich auch mit mattschwarzer Colorierung? Ist nur so 'ne Idee von mir, falls mir die Lyrik an meinem zukünftigen EX nicht mehr ausrecht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## DerMaddin84 (12. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube nicht.
Aber ich denke der Farbunterschied ist nicht mehr so groß, wenn das Rad komplett sauber / dreckig ist 

Grüße


----------



## Mithras (12. Januar 2013)

@ DerMaddin84

hast dein Panzerchen mal an die Wage gehängt? .. ich trau mich bei meinem nicht  übern Daumen würd ich ca. 16KG tippen, im Parkoutfit 16,3...


----------



## DerMaddin84 (12. Januar 2013)

Als ich es gekauft hatte, hatte es 16,3 Kg. jetzt würd ich mal noch ein Kilo dazurechnen  
"Fühlt" sich aber immernoch "leicht" an, also es fährt sich bombig!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (12. Januar 2013)

Also an mein Torque hab ich ja auch die Totem plus Deemax LRS und Vario Stütze Hammerschmidt etc. komme sicher auch auf über 16kg und ich finde das es sich immer noch leichter berg auf bewegen lässt als mein damaliges Allmountain mit 3kg weniger. 
Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen. 
Habe für Touren und Park auch die selben Anbauteile...

Ich wollte ein Rad für alles und ich bin mir sicher nichts falsch gemacht zu haben


----------



## DerMaddin84 (12. Januar 2013)

Sehe ich genauso. Die Geometrie ist perfekt und mit der Lowspeed Druckstufe bekommst den hinterbau so hin, dass er nichtmehr wippt, beim Bergauffahren. Und bergab.....   

Grüße


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Januar 2013)

Nicht schlagen, total besch*ssenes Handybild. Foto ist von heute, schöne Freeride Runde gemacht - der Boden war schön gefroren


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Januar 2013)

Was hast du für einen Dämpfer drin wenn ich fragen darf.. Möchte auf coil wechseln und würde gerne wissen ob man einen großen Unterschied zum air Dämpfer merkt. 
Im Moment habe ich einen dhx5 air und es wird wohl ein rc4


----------



## Mithras (13. Januar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen Dämpfer drin wenn ich fragen darf.. Möchte auf coil wechseln und würde gerne wissen ob man einen großen Unterschied zum air Dämpfer merkt.
> Im Moment habe ich einen dhx5 air und es wird wohl ein rc4



Also nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Unterschied enorm spürbar. Bei schnellen Abfahrten absolut buttrig, ist als hätte man auf einmal ne Wolke unterm Hintern. Wurzelteppiche etc. bügelt ein Coil viel besser weg als der DHX Air.

Im Uphill versackt der hinterbau mit nem Coil auch nicht so schnell wie mit dem DHX Air, 
Nachteile gibt es auch, der Hinterbau wippt mit Coil etwas und das Mehrgewicht wird ca. 450g betragen im Gegensatz zum air Dämpfer. 

Hab aktuell den kleinen Bruder vom RC4 drin, nämlich nen RC2.


----------



## DerMaddin84 (13. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Also nach meiner Erfahrung ist der Unterschied enorm spürbar. Bei schnellen Abfahrten absolut buttrig, ist als hätte man auf einmal ne Wolke unterm Hintern. Wurzelteppiche etc. bügelt ein Coil viel besser weg als der DHX Air.
> 
> Im Uphill versackt der hinterbau mit nem Coil auch nicht so schnell wie mit dem DHX Air,
> Nachteile gibt es auch, der Hinterbau wippt er mit Coil etwas und das Mehrgewicht wird ca. 450g betragen im Gegensatz zum air Dämpfer.
> ...



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Wenn du dann auch noch den RC4 (wie ich) anstatt des rc2 nimmst, dann hast du beim uphill auch nahezu kein Wippen mehr.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (14. Januar 2013)

Super.. Danke für die schnellen Antworten =)


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Januar 2013)

@Fartzilla

Ich habe vom RC4 auf den DHX Air 5.0 gewechselt. Nur um ihn mal zu testen. Der Coil ist zwar sensibler, jedoch taugt mir der DHX Air deutlich besser. Ist ja nur mein Freerider, d.h. längere FR Touren. Zum reinen DH würde ich dir den RC4 raten.


----------



## LT.Kali (14. Januar 2013)

MeMa schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Stadtteil wo alle sagen da geht's so ar*** steil hoch
> Mir wurde geraten da nicht hinzuziehen



Karthause -> the place to be 

Ach geht, ist halt aufm Berg aber aufjedenfall ne sehr schöne Gegend!
Wohnen kann man da auch sehr gut  Besser als in der Stadt finde ich!


----------



## Fartzilla (14. Januar 2013)

Überall ist besser als in der Stadt


----------



## MeMa (14. Januar 2013)

Ich muss mal schauen 
Irgendwie wollt ich etwas außerhalb der Stadt. Wobei er halt die Nähe zum AG mag um da mit dem Rad hinzudüsen.

Sowas mit Garten wäre net schlecht 
Und nicht unbedingt da, wo ich nen Asphaltberg hochtreten muss mit dem Strive 

*ansprüche*
mal sehen 

und achja. GROß ... und nen Extraraum für unsere Bikes + Klamotten


----------



## jimmykane (14. Januar 2013)

Das ist ne Galerieee!






Ich hoffe der Fotograf hat nix dagegen ;-). Wer weiß wo das ist?


----------



## RockFox (14. Januar 2013)

Burg Tannenberg bei Seeheim-Jugenheim!


----------



## jimmykane (14. Januar 2013)

Jep . Ziemlich anstrengend da hoch


----------



## KannY (15. Januar 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Das ist ne Galerieee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahwas hab doch nix dagegen. Die Gebühr fürs Posten kassier ich dann bei der nächsten Ausfahrt von dir


----------



## Dice8 (15. Januar 2013)

Mavy schrieb:


> In Raw siehts Torque einfach am besten aus



Hast du hinten einen 9er oder 10er Kassette drauf? Vorne 2-fach Kurbel, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein Exot 
gibt es eigentlich vernünftige Bilder von Stefan Herrman's Stitched (als er noch das poliert fuhr)?






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich das schönste Design, das es jemals von Canyon gab.


----------



## Mavy (15. Januar 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hast du hinten einen 9er oder 10er Kassette drauf? Vorne 2-fach Kurbel, oder?



Ist ne 9er Kassette und vorne 2 Fach genau


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. Januar 2013)

@Jimmy Kane

Hast Du Deine NN´s am Nerve AL gegen MK2´s ausgetauscht?
Ich vermute, das sind die 2,2" Reifen? Auch ich überlege, auf den MK2 zu wechseln.
Wie sind die Reifen so im Vergleich?


----------



## mohlo (15. Januar 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> @Jimmy Kane
> 
> Hast Du Deine NN´s am Nerve AL gegen MK2´s ausgetauscht?
> Ich vermute, das sind die 2,2" Reifen? Auch ich überlege, auf den MK2 zu wechseln.
> Wie sind die Reifen so im Vergleich?



Ich habe bei meinem Nerve AM 9.0 HS (2011er) die Serienbereifung (vorne Fat Albert 2.4 und hinten Nobby Nic 2.4) nach rund 2.500 km gegen Continental Mountain King II 2.4 Protection (Faltversion) getauscht. Welch eine Offenbarung! Wahnsinniger Vortrieb auf Asphalt, Schotter und dem Trail und bislang unerreichter Grip! Der MK klebte förmlich am Boden! Selten so ein gutes Fahrgefühl verspürt. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich ein komplett neues Bike fahren würde. Selbst bei 2.2 Bar (vorne und hinten) lief das Nerve 1A auf Wurzeltrails und in engen Kurven. Auch bergauf bin ich schneller als bisher vorangekommen! Mein Fazit: Nie wieder Schwalbe! Der Mountain King II rockt!


----------



## jimmykane (15. Januar 2013)

Es sind wie bei mohlo 2,4" MKII, denn der fällt sonst recht schmal aus. Ich fahre den wie man sieht als RaceSport (580 g oder weniger pro Reifen!). Den Vergleich habe ich nicht wirklich, da ich den NN gleich runter geschmissen habe, aber ich kann den Mountain King II nur genauso loben wie mohlo . Bergauf wie bergab super Grip und laut Test geringer Rollwiderstand, dem kann ich nicht widersprechen.


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. Januar 2013)

Das hört sich gut an. Hatte ein wenig Bedenken wegen der Felgenbreite und dem Rahmen. Canyon gibt ja nur bis 2,3" Freigabe. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. Januar 2013)

> Ich habe bei meinem Nerve AM 9.0 HS (2011er) die Serienbereifung (vorne Fat Albert 2.4 und hinten Nobby Nic 2.4) nach rund 2.500 km gegen Continental Mountain King II 2.4 Protection (Faltversion) getauscht. Welch eine Offenbarung! Wahnsinniger Vortrieb auf Asphalt, Schotter und dem Trail und bislang unerreichter Grip! Der MK klebte förmlich am Boden! Selten so ein gutes Fahrgefühl verspürt. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich ein komplett neues Bike fahren würde. Selbst bei 2.2 Bar (vorne und hinten) lief das Nerve 1A auf Wurzeltrails und in engen Kurven. Auch bergauf bin ich schneller als bisher vorangekommen! Mein Fazit: Nie wieder Schwalbe! Der Mountain King II rockt!



Glaube ich Dir aufs Wort. Als ich bei meinem Twentyniner auf den X-King Protection gewechselt habe, ging es mir genauso. Der MK2 wird diese Woche noch bestellt. Thanks...


----------



## mohlo (15. Januar 2013)

Hier noch ein Vergleich: Schwalbe (oben, alt) vs. Continental (unten, neu), beides 2,4"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (15. Januar 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an. Hatte ein wenig Bedenken wegen der Felgenbreite und dem Rahmen. Canyon gibt ja nur bis 2,3" Freigabe. Danke für die Info!



Den MK II (ProTection) gibt es in 2,4 und *2,2*.


----------



## Keeper1407 (15. Januar 2013)

Bestelle mir den MK2 Protection in 2,4 für vorne und hinten. Da kann man nichts falsch machen. War nur unsicher wegen Rahmen bzw. Felgenbreite. Aber Jimmy Kane hat ja schon geschrieben, dass es keine Probleme gibt. Geil, freut mich...


----------



## mohlo (15. Januar 2013)

Dann empfehle ich mal an dieser Stelle die bekannte Datenbank von silberfische.net

MK II 2,20
MK II 2,40
NN 2,25
NN 2,40


----------



## jimmykane (15. Januar 2013)

Ich halte nicht viel von dieser Datenbank, so sehr wie die Werte da schwanken bei so wenigen Einträgen. Ich hatte als Serienbereifung 2,25" Nobby Nic (2013er) und die waren richtig groß. Ich denke das liegt am Modelljahr. Gemessen habe ich aber nicht. Die 2,4" MKII sind jetzt etwa gleich groß. Platz zum Rahmen ist noch genug vorhanden.


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Januar 2013)

Boah, machst Du Dir eine Arbeit - tolles Bild. Ich meine auch, dass es mit dem Nobby Nic 2,2 auch nicht anders aussieht.


----------



## Dice8 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich kann folgende Kombination empfehlen für Gripp und geringen Rollwiderstand:

Rear:  Continental X-King 2,4 Protection
Front: Continental Mountain King II 2,4 Protection

Die Protection sind zwar ein bisschen schwerer als die Racesport aber in dem Gelände wo ich unterwegs bin möchte ich kein Risiko eingehen 

Vorher hatte ich den Mountain King vorne und hinten drauf. Fuhr sich allerdings wie Panzerketten mit lautem Abrollgeräusch. Weniger Gripp am Hinterrad habe ich bis jetzt nicht bemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild vom "Original-Canyon-Nobby-Nic" in 2,25". Man sieht eigentlich keinen Unterschied zum 2,4ér MK2.






Oh, mann Dice8! Der MK2 war schon so gut wie bestellt. Jetzt kommst Du mit dem lauten Abrollgeräusch um die Ecke. Das kann ich auch net brauchen...Nerv..muss noch mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen.

Vielleicht schau und hör ich mir am WE auch mal beim örtlichen Specialized-Händler die 2,3-Butcher Control und Purgatory Control an. Sind so auch beim Stumpi verbaut.


----------



## Franky84 (16. Januar 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Das ist ne Galerieee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie wirkt das Icon Grey denn live? Tendenz Richtung Weiss oder doch nen schmuddeliges Grau? Fotos geben das selten wirklich gut wieder.. 

Stehe gerade vor der Kaufentscheidung.. Nerve AL 6.0 Icon Grey oder Deep Black...


----------



## Dice8 (16. Januar 2013)

Der Mountain King II ist quasi genauso laut wie der Nobby Nic auf Asphalt. Für meinen Geschmack zu laut.


----------



## jimmykane (16. Januar 2013)

Naja zählt das so sehr, wie laut der auf Asphalt ist?? Für mich jedenfalls nicht ;-).

Bevor ich nach Koblenz gefahren bin hatte ich eigentlich fest mit "deep black ano - grey" geplant. Aber live have ich da nur Augenkrebs bekommen vom knalligen rot und ich wollte auch kein "ano" mehr. Das kriegste ja nie sauber ;-). Mir egal wenn im Klarlack schneller Kratzer sichtbar sind.

Schmuddelig sah das für mich überhaupt nicht aus. Kann's aber auch schwer beschreiben, muss man am besten live sehen.

Ich bin aber der Meinung auf meinen Fotos kommt's schon so rüber wie es ist.


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Januar 2013)

War vor 14 Tagen in Koblenz. Die Bikes sehen vor Ort durch die Bank besser aus, als bei Canyon auf der Homepage. 

Da Icon Grey ist schon mehr weiß und sieht echt gut aus. Ich hatte mich vorab für das AL 7.0 in Black entschieden. Bei Canyon war ich baff, wie cool und edel das 7.0 in Storm (Grau) aussah. Echt Hammer.

Wenn es irgendwie geht, fahre nach Koblenz und kauf Dir Dein Bike vor Ort. Klar, kostet Sprit und Zeit, sparst Dir aber Porto und Bike-Guard-Kosten. Ein paar Guddies springen vor Ort auch heraus.

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Nerve...


----------



## Franky84 (16. Januar 2013)

Schonmal vielen Dank.. Ich glaube da stehen mir noch ein paar schlaflose Nächte mit etwas Grübeln bevor 

Mal schnell nach Koblenz ist leider nix, von Berlin ist das leider zu weit weg.. 

Das steht dann vom Zeit und Kosten Aufwand in keinem Verhältniss

Ich möchte eigentlich gern wieder ein weisses Rad.. deswegen auch die Frage nach dem Icon Grey, auf der Canyon HP schaut das alles nen bissle komisch aus


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Januar 2013)

> Der Mountain King II ist quasi genauso laut wie der Nobby Nic auf Asphalt. Für meinen Geschmack zu laut.



Den Nobby kenne ich mittlerweile auf Asphalt. Der ist wirklich zu laut. Bin aber auch das ganze letzte Jahr den XKing Protection gefahren. Den hört man schier gar nicht. Bin wohl zu verwöhnt. Davon abgesehen - Asphalt meide ich wie die Pest!


----------



## jimmykane (16. Januar 2013)

Zur Not könntest du das Rad auch sofort wieder zurücksenden. Ist zwar insgesamt etwas Arbeit, aber finanziell dann kein Schaden.


----------



## Franky84 (16. Januar 2013)

Das möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden, abgesehen vom Aufwand ist sowas auch für den Hersteller nicht soo toll. Wenn es mir dann aber gar nicht gefällt ist das natürlich der logische Schritt


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Januar 2013)

Ok, von Berlin aus ist es schon ein wenig weit, aber ihr habt ja bald einen Flughafen! (Scherz). Die Bilder von JimmyKane sind wirklich gut. So habe ich es auch in Erinnerung. Schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Januar 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Ok, von Berlin aus ist es schon ein wenig weit, aber ihr habt ja bald einen Flughafen! (Scherz).


 
Ja genau 2020


----------



## Killabeez (17. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ja genau 2020


 
Würd mich da nicht so weit aus den Fenster lehnen, 2020 könnte knapp werden


----------



## Franky84 (17. Januar 2013)

Ihr seid nur neidisch


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Januar 2013)

Unheimlich neidisch sind wir


----------



## Wilddieb (17. Januar 2013)

So, das währe mal der zweite Versuch, der Umwerfer-Versauerei entgegenzuwirken. 
Diesmal bleibt der Guard von der Federung unbeeindruckt und schirmt soweit ganz gut ab. Mal sehen wie es aussieht, wenn sich da mal Dreck ansammelt und wie lange es dauert, bis es durchscheuert.


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Januar 2013)

So habe ich es auch gemacht.. Klappt


----------



## swoosh999 (17. Januar 2013)

Ein letztes mal für euch:









Ich bedanke mich und wünsche allen noch eine gute Zeit !

Macht´s gut.
Ciao

PS. Rahmen und andere Teile stehen nun zum verkauf


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Januar 2013)

Mein Untersatz für 2k13

Es fehlen noch die bereits georderten Huber-Buchsen + Lager & die passende Feder für den CCDB
Momentane Federhärte: 4er Inbus


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2013)

Etwas mehr *GRÜN* ist da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (18. Januar 2013)

Grüne Decals wären noch fett


----------



## ChrizZZz (18. Januar 2013)

Oder Grüner Sixpack/Spank Lenker 

Sgeil!


----------



## gewichtheber (19. Januar 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## der_erce (19. Januar 2013)

Das braune Strive ist der Hammer! Das Ding sieht mal sowas von Sexy aus. Stimmiger Aufbau.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Mein Untersatz für 2k13


Meine Gedanken zum Bike: Die Brücken in raw gefallen mir ansich extrem gut, aber ohne Wiederholung wirkts irgendwie nicht so richtig, finde ich. Ansonsten fällt mir (als Weiß-Part-Hasser) nur die Bremse "negativ" auf - aber alles nur Optik, also im Prinzip wurscht  Insgesamt echt ein sehr schönes Torque 




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Etwas mehr *GRÜN* ist da


Puh, der Sattel ist etwas augenkrebsig... aber die Farbkombi ansich finde ich super! Auch insgesamt ein sehr schönes (individuelles) Torque 


Ich war gestern auch ein Bisschen im Schnee spielen  Habe mich zwar auf der einen Abfahrt zwei mal gemault, hat aber trotzdem einen Heidenspaß gemacht  Endlich mal wieder FAHREN und sich nicht super anstrengend durch die Matschsuhle wühlen, bei der es nichtmal bergab richtig läuft...





Hatte zwar nur das Handy dabei, aber für ein paar kleine Unterwegs-Schnappschüsse hats gereicht...


----------



## renderscout (19. Januar 2013)

So, mal nen bissl "Oldschool" dazwischen werfen. Nachm Ausritt heute, war jedoch sch**sse kalt. ;-)

Änderungen zum Original:
- SRAM X0 2x10
- Formula R1
- Ritchey WCS Cockpit mit gekürztem Lenker+Ergon
- Conti RaceKing 2.2








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (19. Januar 2013)

Gestern mal wieder im Schnee unterwegs gewesen um den RC4 zu testen
Fazit -> Der Wahnsinn


----------



## jedy (19. Januar 2013)

was bringt es eigentlich ein und dasselbe bild im selben unterforum in zwei verschiedenen threads zu posten?


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Januar 2013)

Das ist eine sehr gute Frage.. Wollte es einfach in beide posten


----------



## principiarsl (20. Januar 2013)

renderscout schrieb:


> So, mal nen bissl "Oldschool" dazwischen werfen. Nachm Ausritt heute, war jedoch sch**sse kalt. ;-)
> 
> Änderungen zum Original:
> - SRAM X0 2x10
> ...



Ein schöner "alter" Racer 
Wie bist du mit der Terralogic zufrieden?

Gruß,
Boris


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Meine Gedanken zum Bike: Die Brücken in raw gefallen mir ansich extrem gut, aber ohne Wiederholung wirkts irgendwie nicht so richtig, finde ich. Ansonsten fällt mir (als Weiß-Part-Hasser) nur die Bremse "negativ" auf - aber alles nur Optik, also im Prinzip wurscht  Insgesamt echt ein sehr schönes Torque



Es steht ja schon von Anfang an eine Ti-Feder auf der Wunschliste  
Und die Bremse wird solang gefahren, bis sie den Geist aufgibt.
Dafür, dass es "nur" ne Elixir ist, bin ich super zufrieden mit ihr.


----------



## renderscout (20. Januar 2013)

principiarsl schrieb:


> Ein schöner "alter" Racer
> Wie bist du mit der Terralogic zufrieden?
> 
> Gruß,
> Boris



Ich mag die immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Ich habe die ehrlich gesagt auch erst einmal komplett warten lassen müssen. Ich glaube ich tue mich schwer bei nem Wechsel ;-)


----------



## Mithras (20. Januar 2013)

Soo neuen Park-LRS montiert, dass Blau der Sun Ringle war mir irgendwie zu viel, außerem sinds schöne breite Felgen auf deinen die 2,5er MM sicher geut laufen .
Schwarze Sattelklemme kam auch noch noch dran.. mir gefällts


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Januar 2013)

Boah, bei dem was die Veltec Felgen wiegen, hättest du doch locker Stiffys nehmen können (wobei da hinten wohl kein MM 2.5 mehr durchgepasst hätte)!


----------



## Mithras (20. Januar 2013)

Hab den kompletten LRS gebraucht inkl. Kassette und Avid 200mm Scheiben wür weniger bekommen als 3 Stiffys kosten .) .. da musst ich zuschlagen .. in der Summe komm ich dank der Kassette bei etwa gleichem Gewicht raus, was mein Sun Ringle gewogen hat.. dafür stabiler, passt optisch besser und hat breitere Felgen .. Wird auch nur im Park gefahren ..


----------



## psx0407 (20. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Soo neuen Park-LRS montiert, dass Blau der Sun Ringle war mir irgendwie zu viel, außerem sinds schöne breite Felgen


...sieht gleich viel besser aus ohne das zuviel an elox-blau !   

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoschi1 (20. Januar 2013)

@ Mithras.
Geile Fahrmaschine


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Januar 2013)

@Mithras

Sieht 1000mal besser aus als mit dem blauen LRS


----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2013)

Nice one Mithras  ! Jetzt kann der Lenker doch Blau werden


----------



## MikeZ (21. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nice one Mithras  ! Jetzt kann der Lenker doch Blau werden



Finde ich auch!
BTW: bin wieder da, nach kleinerem körperlichen Gebrechen...
Und biken geht auch wieder!
Allerdings ist´s bei 10cm Pulver-Schnee auf 5cm Eis-Schnee etwas mühselig....:







P.S.: Ich hatte auch nur ein Handy dabei, aber das richtige...


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2013)

Schönes Rad, aber die XTR-Kurbel mag mir nicht gefallen, egal obs ein Sonnenrad ist oder nicht. Ist der Rahmen braun oder schwarz?

EDIT: Es ist schwarz, habs im Album gesehen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mithras (21. Januar 2013)

Thx ... hmm blauer Lenker... das muss ich mir noch überlegen ... wenn dann kommt eigentlich nur ein 2011er Atlas in die engere Wahl .. wobei die 2013er gehen auch wieder .. ein 777 wär schon auch nett


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Januar 2013)

Ne schöne RaceFace  oder ne entlackte XX käme klasse!


----------



## jimmykane (21. Januar 2013)

Ja der blaue 2013er Atlas ist super, hab ich ja dran . (siehe Fotos)


----------



## MUD´doc (21. Januar 2013)

@MikeZ
Finde, mit dem Aufkleber hast du echt das Beste mit dem Oberrohrgusset zum Sitzrohr gemacht. Hier gefällt es mir zum ersten Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

Oder Chromag Fubar OSX...auch schön in Blau!


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Chromag Lenker sehen m.M.n. immer schick aus


----------



## Fliegenbein (22. Januar 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt und schon im Schnee.


----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

29er nehm ich an? Sieht schick aus. Fährt sichs auch gut?


----------



## MikeZ (22. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber die XTR-Kurbel mag mir nicht gefallen, egal obs ein Sonnenrad ist oder nicht.





ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Ne schöne RaceFace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde ich auch, eine schwarze RF Sixc oder Evolve hatte ich schon eingeplant.
Allerdings ist mir die Gabel dazwischen gekommen. Die Talas fliegt zuerst raus, da sie so sensibel wie ein Stahlträger ist.



MUD´doc schrieb:


> Finde, mit dem Aufkleber hast du echt das Beste mit dem Oberrohrgusset zum Sitzrohr gemacht. Hier gefällt es mir zum ersten Mal



Danke!


----------



## MikeZ (22. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> 29er nehm ich an? Sieht schick aus. Fährt sichs auch gut?



Die Farbkombi finde ich auch prima, aber irgendwie mögen mir die Proportionen der 29er gar nicht zusagen...
Besonders, wenn der Rahmen ein kleiner ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Die Farbkombi finde ich auch prima, aber irgendwie mögen mir die Proportionen der 29er gar nicht zusagen...
> Besonders, wenn der Rahmen ein kleiner ist.



Ich denk das liegt an der rahmengröße. Mein Schwager hat ein 29er Cube in 23" Rahmengröße und das sieht einfach "normal" aus. Zwar rieeesig, aber in den Proportionen stimmig! Bei dem hier muss ich zustimmen. Es sieht merkwürdig aus. Aber mir kanns egal sein


----------



## Fliegenbein (22. Januar 2013)

Ist ein M-Rahmen.
Das Fahrverhalten ist schon gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Ich bin aber davon überzeugt, daß in zwei Jahren die Proportionen als völlig normal angesehen werden und 26er als Exoten gelten.


----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

Dann werd ich Exoten fahren


----------



## MikeZ (22. Januar 2013)

dito!


----------



## Crissi (22. Januar 2013)

Dann hier nochmal mein 29er in XL! Fährt sich ganz normal


----------



## thenewone (22. Januar 2013)

Die erste Tour mit dem Torque EX Trailflow 2013 und einem Specialized Fahrer in Thüringen...nice!


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Januar 2013)

Und fährt sich´s gut?


----------



## thenewone (22. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Und fährt sich´s gut?



Ja. Am Wochenende bin ich das erste Mal eine kleine "Tour" gefahren und muss sagen, dass man mit 192cm/ 90cm schon etwas "gedrungen" sitzt während des Uphills. Beim Downhill ist es der Oberkracher  und passt perfekt!


----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

@Crissi Das sieht komplett anders aus! Proportionen passen da einfach besser.


----------



## Crissi (22. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @Crissi Das sieht komplett anders aus! Proportionen passen da einfach besser.



Ja, find ich auch. Die Proportionen sehen m.M. nach auch besser aus als bei einem 26". Aber der Rahmen ist auch riesig, selbst mit meiner Schrittlänge von ca 93cm hab ich nur knapp ne Handbreit platz zwischen Oberrohr und Gemächt!
Konnte aber auch nicht auf Grösse "L" ausweichen, da war mir vom Oberrohr her zu kurz. Da hätte auch kein längerer Vorbau geholfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2013)

Mein Schwager hat ähnliche Werte wie du. ICh weiß dass sein Cube 23" hat. OB das jetzt XL ist hab ich keine Ahnung, es sieht aber einfach besser aus als ein M-Rahmen mit 29er oder XL mit 26er.


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Januar 2013)

Heute frisch eingetroffen:
Torque FRX Rockzone 2013!

(Achtung: Bilder sind bearbeitet, Farben nicht 100% original)


----------



## jimmykane (24. Januar 2013)

Leider geil! Super fotografiert und bearbeitet .


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Januar 2013)

Super geiles Bike wäre auch meine Wahl gewesen!


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Januar 2013)

Hammer vorallem das blau


----------



## MikeZ (25. Januar 2013)

Top!

(Bis auf das übliche bei Neu-Bikes...)


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Januar 2013)

Das Blau kommt wirklich gut. (Ist in Natura etwas dunkler?!)


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. Januar 2013)

So, nun endlich wieder komplett! *_*
Neu ist der CaneCreek DoubleBarrel mit Huber-Buchsen


----------



## verano (25. Januar 2013)

snapshot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (25. Januar 2013)

snapshot two


----------



## Sasse82 (25. Januar 2013)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das Blau kommt wirklich gut. (Ist in Natura etwas dunkler?!)



Richtig, in Natur sind die Farben kräftiger (siehe dazu auch das eine Vergleichsbild in meiner Galerie).


----------



## Keeper1407 (25. Januar 2013)

Heute im Odenwald... mit dem Nerve unterwegs...




Minus 5,5 Grad...und es war trotzdem geil!!!


----------



## TimoSimai (25. Januar 2013)

Sieht gut aus.
Ist die Gabel auf 180mm getravelt?



User60311 schrieb:


> snapshot two


----------



## User60311 (25. Januar 2013)

job ist auf 180 frei gemacht, nach ca 2500km beim ersten Service.
Man hat deutlich die noch ubenutzte Beschichtung gemerkt, musste erst wieder eingefahren werden.


----------



## TimoSimai (25. Januar 2013)

Freu mich schon auf mein trailflow .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (26. Januar 2013)

@Sasse82

Hammer Bike !!! 

Für mich DAS Bike in der 2013er Kollektion 

Gratuliere


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Januar 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> @sasse82
> 
> hammer bike !!!
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## iQue82 (26. Januar 2013)

So, da isses endlich. 

Gapstar


----------



## Nduro (26. Januar 2013)

sieht so noch besser aus als auf der Homepage.


----------



## iQue82 (26. Januar 2013)

Ist sogar aktuell alles Original + Saint Pedale


----------



## Fartzilla (26. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil..endlich kommen mal richtig Faben an die Serientorques


----------



## Tier (26. Januar 2013)

Aaaaargh. 
Die Schwarz-Blauen Torques sind schon sehr scharf. 


Hier mal was aktuelles von mir:













Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

Wie macht sich die Durolux mit 180mm im Strive? Wie ist die Forke an sich?
Ein Freund von mir möchte sich eine kaufen darum frage ich.

Mein neues Canyon Rad, nach dem auspacken.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ASQ (26. Januar 2013)

Krasser Kontrast mit den Didl Mäusen im Hintergrund  *hahaha


----------



## Tier (26. Januar 2013)

@rmfausi: Bin top zufrieden. Feinfühliges Ansprechen, gute Endprogression und super Funktionalität mit netten Details wie der speziellen Steckachse und dem einfachen absenken per Knopfdruck. Dazu leicht zu warten.
Außerdem find ich Suntour sympathischer als Fox und RS. 
Zum P/L-Verhältnis muss ich nix sagen!

So...genug geschwärmt. Mal gucken wann ich die Provision bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (26. Januar 2013)




----------



## sirios (26. Januar 2013)

was altes von mir, bin inzwischen weg von dem übermässigen Weißanteil, nur noch die gabel ist da


----------



## yoschi1 (26. Januar 2013)

sagt mal, warum sind bei einigen Bikes die Dämpfer verdreht eingebaut bzw wo sind die vor und nachteile?


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

Im Torque EX Fred hat einer bei Canyon angerufen und danach gefragt. Die Aussage von Canyon war das es technische Probleme geben soll wenn der Dämpfer anders als dem Auslieferungszustand eingebaut wird.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## yoschi1 (26. Januar 2013)

ok dank dir rmfausi. dann werd ich mal im Torque Fred nachlesen


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2013)

Kann auch Wartezimmer 2013 gewesen sein.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Orcus (27. Januar 2013)

Erste Rutsch-Tour


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Januar 2013)

Orcus schrieb:


> Erste Rutsch-Tour



Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## yoschi1 (27. Januar 2013)

Sehr Geil - Finda das Schwarz-Rot echt ne Top Farb Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (27. Januar 2013)

Wie rutscht sich das Rad so? ;-)


----------



## Orcus (27. Januar 2013)

sehr angenehm 
auch die Art wie es hinfällt finde ich sehr angenehm.

und Ernsthaft:
Zum normalen Fahren kann ich nichts sagen, da die Bedingungen mehr als schlecht waren, leider.


----------



## Fartzilla (27. Januar 2013)

Wenns doch jetzt schon angenehm ist muss es ja bei guten Bedingungen der Himmel auf Erden sein


----------



## Mithras (27. Januar 2013)

Na bei uns war der Schnee recht griffig, oder es liegt an den Muddy Marys  ... War lustig heute..











Diese Woche sollte noch mein Spank Spike 777 Evo in blau kommen .. ich bin gespannt


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2013)




----------



## Mithras (27. Januar 2013)

exakt so Einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monche (27. Januar 2013)

Orcus schrieb:


> sehr angenehm
> auch die Art wie es hinfällt finde ich sehr angenehm.
> 
> und Ernsthaft:
> Zum normalen Fahren kann ich nichts sagen, da die Bedingungen mehr als schlecht waren, leider.



die perfekten pedale haste ja auch noch... 

ist ein sehr schönes Rad geworden.


----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> exakt so Einer



Muhahaha...nice nice....im übrigen bin ich ebenfalls in Angriffsstellung. Die Spike kommen langsam wieder in die Shops


----------



## Mithras (28. Januar 2013)

Hehe, Sach bescheid wenn Wippe und so raus muss


----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

Ja logo..kann bald passieren.


----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

Sodele...pläne werden konkret. Hier mal meine Überlegungen für den Umbau der demnächst ansteht für diese Saison (ich hoff auch für die darauffolgenden  )

Version 1:

Spank Spike EVO 35 AL in Chrome
Hope Pro II Evo in ROT
Evtl Rote Nippel und silberne / schwarze Speichen

Eloxteile in Silber 

Lenker Spank Spike 777 in rot!





Version 1:

Spank Spike EVO 35 AL in Rot
Hope Pro II Evo in Silber
Evtl Silberne Nippel und silberne / schwarze Speichen

Eloxteile in Rot 

Lenker Spank Spike 777 in rot!


----------



## Jogi (28. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sodele...pläne werden konkret. Hier mal meine Überlegungen für den Umbau der demnächst ansteht für diese Saison (ich hoff auch für die darauffolgenden  )
> 
> Version 1:
> 
> ...



Das untere gefällt mir eindeutig besser. 
Tipp für den LRS: Rote Naben, rote Felgen und silberne Speichen/Nippel


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. Januar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Das untere gefällt mir eindeutig besser.
> Tipp für den LRS: Rote Naben, rote Felgen und silberne Speichen/Nippel



+1

Das untere gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## cilli (28. Januar 2013)

In entsprechender Rahmengröße sieht ein 29er richtig gut aus 



Crissi schrieb:


> Dann hier nochmal mein 29er in XL! Fährt sich ganz normal


----------



## MikeZ (28. Januar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Das untere gefällt mir eindeutig besser.
> Tipp für den LRS: Rote Naben, rote Felgen und silberne Speichen/Nippel



Da bin ich dabei!

Und immer schön auf die Space Invaders aufpassen...


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


>


 

Feuerwehrbike? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

Ja.. das Rot kommt schon heftig in der Retusche. ACh ich weiß nicht. Die Roten Spike würden mir schon echt gefallen. Han aber auch angst vor nem Visual Overkill!!


----------



## mssc (28. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sodele...pläne werden konkret. Hier mal meine Überlegungen für den Umbau der demnächst ansteht für diese Saison (ich hoff auch für die darauffolgenden  )
> 
> Version 1:
> 
> ...



Beim ersten wäre es mir irgendwie zu wenig rot und beim zweiten zu viel.. schon mal überlegt bei der ersten Variante den "TORQUE" Schriftzug rot zu machen?


----------



## mssc (28. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ja.. das Rot kommt schon heftig in der Retusche. ACh ich weiß nicht. Die Roten Spike würden mir schon echt gefallen. Han aber auch angst vor nem Visual Overkill!!



Lenker und Pedale bei der zweiten Variante in schwarz würde sicher auch gut aussehen...


----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Beim ersten wäre es mir irgendwie zu wenig rot und beim zweiten zu viel.. schon mal überlegt bei der ersten Variante den "TORQUE" Schriftzug rot zu machen?



Hmm...weiß nicht ob mir das gefallen würde. Das ist mir fast zuviel Arbeit....Rote Kontur könnte sicher noch cool kommen. Die Naben sind noch rot und die Nippel evtl auch. Ansonsten könnte man noch die Sattelklemme rot halten.


----------



## mssc (28. Januar 2013)

Achso, der Schriftzug ist beim raw-Rahmen ja lackiert, oder? Dann wäre das wirklich etwas aufwändig... 

Mein Dropzone wird auch gerade etwas verändert... von anoblack-blue zu anoblack-orange und evtl. kommen noch weiße Felgen... zwecks Kontrast zu dem ganzen Schwarz...


----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

Jop..ist er. Und drüber klebt die durchsichtige Schutzfolie. Hatten wir uns nicht mal unterhalten wegen Tausch usw.? Evtl verkauf ich paar Parts (Lenker/Pedale) ??


----------



## mssc (28. Januar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Jop..ist er. Und drüber klebt die durchsichtige Schutzfolie. Hatten wir uns nicht mal unterhalten wegen Tausch usw.? Evtl verkauf ich paar Parts (Lenker/Pedale) ??



Ja, hatten wir... ist das der orange Spike 777? da hätte ich evtl. Interesse..
Tauscht du den Steuersatz aus? Da würde ich dir die obere Lagerschale und Abdeckung fix abnehmen (bei realistischem Preis)..


----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2013)

Japp...isser.


----------



## kuwahara (28. Januar 2013)

mein geliebtes Nerve is wech, mal schauen ob das Vertride die Erwartungen erfüllen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (28. Januar 2013)

Update:
Hammerschmidt musste einem Singel-Kettenblatt mit KeFü weichen:






Rote Teile der KS-Stütze "geschwärzt":










Der Sattel muss noch gegen einen schwarzen getauscht werden und ein neuer LRS (Hope Pro + Spank Spike 35 in schwarz) muss noch her.


----------



## Nduro (28. Januar 2013)

Gute  Umbaumaßnahmen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. Januar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Update:
> Hammerschmidt musste einem Singel-Kettenblatt mit KeFü weichen:
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre auch mein nächster LRS für den Park. Mal sehen wann ich ihn bestelle  Schade das es den nicht in dem Orange meines Speedzones gibt...


----------



## Principiante (29. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wie macht sich die Durolux mit 180mm im Strive? Wie ist die Forke an sich?
> Ein Freund von mir möchte sich eine kaufen darum frage ich.
> 
> Mein neues Canyon Rad, nach dem auspacken.
> ...




Sieht supergeil aus!
Gefällt mir sehr !

LG, Principiante!!


----------



## der_erce (29. Januar 2013)

Mit der Sattelstütze kann man ja Bergsteigen!


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. Januar 2013)

Absenkbare nachrüsten und dann gefällts mir auch 

Würd mich gerade interessieren wies ohne Felgendekor ausschaut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. Januar 2013)

Soviel Sattelrohr gibts gar nicht was man da absenken möcht


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. Januar 2013)

Alternativ wird geflext!


----------



## rmfausi (29. Januar 2013)

Hey Jungs, da steht nach dem Auspacken. Reverb habe ich schon ist nur noch nicht am Rad. Trotzdem schön das es euch gefällt, mir auch. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## User60311 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich find an den "zu weit" ausgezogenen Sattelstützen erkennt man schön, dass es die ersten Fotos vom Bike sind.

Wenn man dann erst ma ne richtige Tour gefahren ist, wandert der Sattel doch eh immer tiefer.


----------



## thenewone (29. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss mit neuen Enduro-Grips und den neuen DMR Vault Flatpedals in schwarz/blau...passt super zur Fox-Gabel


----------



## un1e4shed (29. Januar 2013)

thenewone schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Schnappschuss mit neuen Enduro-Grips und den neuen DMR Vault Flatpedals in schwarz/blau...passt super zur Fox-Gabel




Hübsch Hübsch! Kannste mal n Foto von der Leitungsverlegung der Reverb machen?


----------



## thenewone (29. Januar 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Hübsch Hübsch! Kannste mal n Foto von der Leitungsverlegung der Reverb machen?








Viel Erfolg beim Basteln


----------



## speichenquaeler (29. Januar 2013)

Drängst sich auf die Verlegung...hab meine intuiutiv genauso verlegt beim Nachrüsten...

Beste Grüße


----------



## un1e4shed (29. Januar 2013)

thenewone schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 244962
> Anhang anzeigen 244963
> Anhang anzeigen 244964
> Anhang anzeigen 244965
> ...



Danke!

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann ist die Verlegung, naja... schon recht einfach gehalten... Hab da mehr Hokus Pokus erwartet 
Sieht halt recht unaufgeräumt aus...


----------



## rüttelmonster (30. Januar 2013)

hier ist meins...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se_b (30. Januar 2013)

The Evolution 

AM       2009
AM       2012
Torque  2012


----------



## kuwahara (30. Januar 2013)

@Se_b

nice!! erinnert mich an meine entwicklung...vom gebeugten zum aufrechten Biker


----------



## User60311 (30. Januar 2013)

@ Seb... du fährt genau die selbe Kiste wie ich? Is ja goil 

Sieht man sau selten 2012er in weiß... 

und noch Nähe Koblenz


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Januar 2013)

Das 2009er hatte schon einen ordentlich flachen Lenkwinkel...oder täuscht das Foto?


----------



## Se_b (31. Januar 2013)

das täuscht der Winkel vom Foto ist Mies^^

mal aus einem anderen Winkel:
http://imageshack.us/photo/photo/404/imagermj.jpg/


----------



## JulianM. (31. Januar 2013)

mit dem vorbau kannste ja wen erschlagen  
nette entwicklung!


----------



## Nduro (31. Januar 2013)

@rüttelmonster, gefällt mir echt gut dein Bike. Schön aufgebaut.


----------



## buergie (1. Februar 2013)

Wir waren ne runde raus bei dem Scheiss Wetter..

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1301798?in=user


----------



## ASQ (2. Februar 2013)

Also eigentlich bin ich ganz und gar kein Fan von Schutzblechen, doch  das Wetter zwingt mich dazu, trocken in der Arbeit anzukommen^^
Aber irgendwie kann ich mich doch n wenig daran gewöhnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (2. Februar 2013)

Das sieht ja mal echt verboten aus mit den Blechen


----------



## Tier (2. Februar 2013)

Gabel muss ich noch etwas entlüften. 

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## ChrizZZz (2. Februar 2013)

Dito


----------



## T!ll (2. Februar 2013)

schickes Rad!

nach der letzten Schlammfahrt


----------



## Laderboesi (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

gestern in Koblenz abgeholt, von den verbauten Systemlaufrädern befreit und einen vernünftigen LRS verbaut, die hässliche Stützenklemme verbannt, Vorbau gedreht leichte Griffe verbaut und es nicht mehr geschafft meinen SLR TT draufzuschrauben.
Nach den ersten Ausfahrten wird der Spacerturm noch verschwinden...





Gruß
Markus


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal echt verboten aus mit den Blechen



Mein erster Gedanke - :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (3. Februar 2013)

Das Strive und Nerve gefallen


----------



## Wilddieb (3. Februar 2013)

Bringts! 
Das glänzente Teil in der Mitte ist mein Umwerfer.


----------



## der_erce (3. Februar 2013)

Aus was ist der? NieFrosta?


----------



## Ride.manic (3. Februar 2013)

Noch ein 160er Torque?


----------



## Wilddieb (3. Februar 2013)

Jup. Hier sonst nochma das Ganze, vor dem Dreckigmachen. 









der_erce schrieb:


> Aus was ist der? NieFrosta?



Ne, Reaktivbeschichtung.


----------



## Killabeez (4. Februar 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann ist die Verlegung, naja... schon recht einfach gehalten... Hab da mehr Hokus Pokus erwartet
> Sieht halt recht unaufgeräumt aus...


 

Seh ich genauso, daher macht es für mich keinen Sinn 100 mehr auszugeben für die Reverb Stealth Stütze.


----------



## Wilddieb (4. Februar 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Also eigentlich bin ich ganz und gar kein Fan von Schutzblechen, doch  das Wetter zwingt mich dazu, trocken in der Arbeit anzukommen^^
> Aber irgendwie kann ich mich doch n wenig daran gewöhnen...



Da fällt mir grad noch ein...

Ich hab ja noch ein paar Überbleibsel aus der Zeit wo ich auch im Alltag mit dem Fully herumgedüst bin. 
Musste ich dem Canyon glücklicherweise nich mehr antun. 
Aber das 4Kant Jumper Schutzblech hinten, war das Beste, super stabil. ohne das es nach allen Seiten her auswedelt. Hatte mich auch ein paar mal hingelegt damit.
Sowas wird heute gar nicht mehr gebaut.


----------



## Bison (4. Februar 2013)

Mein Grand Canyon AL 29 SE

Komplett umgebaut, war ehemals ein 2012er 8.9


----------



## Wilddieb (4. Februar 2013)

Sauberer Aufbau! 

Resp. Umbau. 

Die Bezeichnungen sind eh nur für die Erstorderung wichtig, danach kann man ja alles mögliche dranbauen.


----------



## mok2905 (4. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie mögen mir 29er Hardtails einfach nicht gefallen, das sieht von den Proportionen einfach absolut unpassend aus meiner Meinung nach. Sieht das noch jemand so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (4. Februar 2013)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Irgendwie mögen mir 29er Hardtails einfach nicht gefallen, dass sieht von den Proportionen einfach absolut unpassend aus meiner Meinung nach. Sieht das noch jemand so?



ich!!!!!!!


----------



## JulianM. (4. Februar 2013)

ach ich finde da gibt es viiel schlimmere, sieht eig ganz gut aus


----------



## Bison (4. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch lange gebraucht bis die mir gefallen wollten. Aber jetzt gefallen die mir umso besser.

Suche noch nach einer weißen und sehr leichten Sattelstütze 30,9! Hat wer eine Idee oder Empfehlung?


----------



## Wilddieb (4. Februar 2013)

Ist halt Geschmackssache. Dazu kommt, das es ungewohnt ist, weil man nun Jahrzehne lang nur 26er hatte. 

Bei Hardtails machen grössere Räder irgendwie auch Sinn und wenn sie schön aufgebaut sind, dann gefallen die mir ganz gut. 
Bei Fullys ist es iwie komisch. Besonders bei Freerider. 29er gehören für mich irgendwie mehr in den CC Bereich.


----------



## gavia64 (5. Februar 2013)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Irgendwie mögen mir 29er Hardtails einfach nicht gefallen, das sieht von den Proportionen einfach absolut unpassend aus meiner Meinung nach. Sieht das noch jemand so?



ich auch!!!


----------



## MikeZ (6. Februar 2013)

Bison schrieb:


> Suche noch nach einer weißen und sehr leichten Sattelstütze 30,9! Hat wer eine Idee oder Empfehlung?



Die Ritchey WCS gibt es in weiss, ist mit 195g aber eher im Gewichts-Mittelfeld...
Richtig leicht wird´s halt "nur" mit Carbon, da wirst Du aber keine in weiss finden, denke ich.


----------



## Bison (6. Februar 2013)

Ja das stimmt. Die "New Ultimate" gibt es in weiß und mit rund 155g ist die auch in dem Bereicht wo es mich reizt. Hat noch wer einen Tipp und vllt. Versatz? Oder würdet ihr das bei Carbonstützen eher nicht empfehlen?


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Februar 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Torque EX exGapstars:






















Noch darf es drinne' sein...

Und...ja...Bremsleitung hinten muss noch gekürzt werden...versprochen...

Beste Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil, macht sich gut auf der Couche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mok2905 (6. Februar 2013)

Saugeil das Rad, da kommt mir mein 2011er schon richtig altbacken vor. Super Farbkombi, die Laufräder sind mal der Knaller, was sind das für Speichen?


----------



## Astaroth (6. Februar 2013)

Geile Pedale an dem Torque hast du da.


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Februar 2013)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Saugeil das Rad, da kommt mir mein 2011er schon richtig altbacken vor. Super Farbkombi, die Laufräder sind mal der Knaller, was sind das für Speichen?


 
Das sind die Hausmarke von gocycle die mir den LRS gebaut haben. Ich war etwas skeptisch habe mich aber der langen Garantiezeit wegen überzeugen lassen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## speichenquaeler (6. Februar 2013)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Geile Pedale an dem Torque hast du da.


 

Saints...bis jetzt keine Probleme...Grip ist mit FiveTen "was-auch-immer-Sohle" auch im Matsch völlig i.O.

Und günstig sind die auch noch...

Beste Grüße


----------



## Monche (6. Februar 2013)

Wie, das gapster sieht mal richtig geil aus...


----------



## Astaroth (6. Februar 2013)

Die Saint´s habe ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streifenhase (6. Februar 2013)

Erste Bilder vom Strive 8.0


----------



## Nightfire9 (6. Februar 2013)

@Streifenhase
Geiles bike ;-)
Ich hab auch das Strive 8 '13  seid ende letzten jahres, aber deine farbkombi hab ich im Shop nirgends gefunden....


----------



## Streifenhase (7. Februar 2013)

@Nightfire9 

Du das ist das Pure Cycling Modell also das Schweizer...

musst mal auf http://www.purecycling.ch/ schauen


----------



## mondo-mania (7. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Torque EX exGapstars
> 
> Noch darf es drinne' sein...
> 
> ...



Un die Griffe müssen weg !


----------



## MikeZ (7. Februar 2013)

Streifenhase schrieb:


> Erste Bilder vom Strive 8.0



Sehr schick!!!
Lies Dir mal die Sicherheitshinweise auf dem linken Gabel-Rohr durch!
Und dann ganz schnell den Aufkleber entsorgen...


----------



## der_erce (7. Februar 2013)

Gabs Probleme beim PureCyclingModell beim Bestellen?


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Februar 2013)

Aber die PureCycling bekommt man nur in der Schweiz oder liefern die auch auserhalb?


----------



## Micha382 (7. Februar 2013)

Die liefern auch nach Deutschland 
Bzw. rufst du in Koblenz an und sagst einfach du hättest gerne das Schweizer Modell


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Februar 2013)

Hmm, das Strive AL 8.0 CH kostet dann aber nicht 2470â¬ (3040CHF) oder? Das 9.0er wÃ¤r dann auch billiger, wenn man den Schweizerpreis nimmt.


----------



## MikeZ (7. Februar 2013)

Hab´s hier schon irgendwo gelesen: Die Preise werden angepasst.
Es sei denn, Du hast eine Lieferadresse in der Schweiz und schmuggelst es dann über die Grenze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streifenhase (7. Februar 2013)

genau so ist das gab 0 Probleme bei der Bestellung...


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Februar 2013)

Ach menno, auch egal, dann kommt das 8.0 wieder in meine auswahl, als CH edition, will unbedingt wieder n schwarzes, schwarz/weiß wär mir zwar am liebsten, aber die farbcombi gibs nimmer

sry für das ganze ot


----------



## Micha382 (7. Februar 2013)

Kannst dir ja immer noch ein weißes Stickerset von Canyon ordern und das schwarze Strive dann bekleben


----------



## Streifenhase (9. Februar 2013)

erste kleine Ausfahrt


----------



## JulianM. (9. Februar 2013)

geiel!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Februar 2013)

Sehr fein!


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Februar 2013)

@Streifenhase

Sehr schönes Bild. Wo ist das denn entstanden?


----------



## Streifenhase (9. Februar 2013)

@Freerider1504

Das Bild ist in Rugiswalde in der Sächsischen Schweiz entstanden


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2013)

Heute war ich auch unterwegs.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (9. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Heute war ich auch unterwegs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht verdächtig nach KS aus


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2013)

@Jogi
Möööp, ist ein Buckel nebendran. Ich war heute auf dem Weissen Stein unterwegs. Bist du von HD oder Umgebung?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Jogi (9. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @Jogi
> Möööp, ist ein Buckel nebendran. Ich war heute auf dem Weissen Stein unterwegs. Bist du von HD oder Umgebung?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ja, Umgebung. Genauer gesagt Angelbachtal. Auf den KS komm ich öfters, zum WS eher selten.


----------



## sirios (10. Februar 2013)

So, meine Karre ist auch wieder komplett ! Hab mal die Aufkleber von den Felgen abgemacht und mir gefällt es auch besser ohne 

Nun muss ich nur noch die Erkältung loswerden und es könnte etwas wärmer werden


----------



## jedy (10. Februar 2013)

immerhin scheint im saarland kein schnee zu liegen 

btw: ohne aufkleber sehen die felgen definitiv besser aus


----------



## rmfausi (10. Februar 2013)

Jetzt wirds aber Zeit für eine schwarze Lyrik.
Ansonsten top Rad. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (10. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds aber Zeit für eine schwarze Lyrik.
> Ansonsten top Rad.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Hm... Ich könnt ja Deine nehmen !?

Ernsthaft, ich lass die Weiße definitiv dran. Da müsste sie schon irreparabel beschädigt sein um sie gegen ne Schwarze zu tauschen


----------



## rmfausi (10. Februar 2013)

Nenene, meine schwarze bekommst du nicht. 
Dann hätte ich (k)eine weisse Gabel, lass mal gut sein. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Februar 2013)

Hi!

So, nach aktuellem Umbau, auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Prachtexemplar


----------



## rmfausi (10. Februar 2013)

Hi kraft_werk,
der DHX Air passt optisch gut zum Rad und wie fährt er sich? Was wurde noch geändert?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## kraft_werk (10. Februar 2013)

Hi!

Joa, optisch passt er da ganz gut hin 
Was wirklich in ihm steckt, konnte ich bisher aber nicht testen. Zum einen, weil ich nicht fit bin, zum anderen, weil minusgrade zum testen nicht optimal sind. Aber ich war trotzdem überrascht, wie gut er bei den Temperaturen angesprochen hat. 
..hat sich mal vielversprechend angefühlt..ich freue mich schon auf die ersten Runden bei Temperaturen über 5°.

Ansonsten hab ich noch die Kurbel getauscht. Die weisse Respond runter, und die blaue Atlas drauf.
Stylemässig find ich´s nun viel besser! 

Und der alte Sattel ist einem 611 Active gewichen. Das Popometer findet den Tausch auch gut


----------



## chris.b (11. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil. Besonders auch die blaue Kurbel.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

@kraft_werk

Sehr schönes Teil 

Zum DHX kann ich dir nur sagen, dass wenn es wärmer wird, die Nachteile besser zum Vorschein kommen. D.h. die Druckstufendämpfung ist nicht die Welt. Besonders im mittleren Federweg hat der DHX Air Schwächen.


----------



## sirios (11. Februar 2013)

Wer etwas fit ist im Basteln hat auch schnell mal die Druckstufe umgeshimt. Da kann man direkt mal 25% mehr Druckstufe rausholen ohne neue Shims zu kaufen. Kombiniert man das mit dem Verschließen der Ausgleichsbohrung am Strive, dann wird das Fahrwerk richtig gut


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem Umshimen ist richtig, macht sich auf jeden Fall deutlich bemerkbar. Eigentlich wird aber für mehr Druckstufe ein extra Shim benötigt.


----------



## sirios (11. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Umshimen ist richtig, macht sich auf jeden Fall deutlich bemerkbar. Eigentlich wird aber für mehr Druckstufe ein extra Shim benötigt.



Jo und den extra shim nimmt man sich von der Zugstufenseite. Denn in jedem Fall reicht auch der Verstellbereich der Zugstufe mit einem dicken Shim weniger noch vollkommen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

Hast du das beim DHX Air schon gemacht?


----------



## sirios (11. Februar 2013)

ist in Arbeit. Mir fehlt aber momentan noch das passende Öl um abschließend zu testen


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

Hast du auch was an der Luftkammer verändert (Volumen verkleinert)?


----------



## Niklas0 (11. Februar 2013)

Hey Kraft_werk! Ist das das 7.0er? Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Micha382 (11. Februar 2013)

Das ist aber nicht das 2013er Modell


----------



## kraft_werk (11. Februar 2013)

Niklas0 schrieb:


> Hey Kraft_werk! Ist das das 7.0er? Danke schonmal im vorraus!



Hi!

Ja, das "war mal" das 7er.
Original ist da aber fast nichts mehr.

Rahmen: Canyon Strive ES 2012
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas R
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40
Vorbau: Sixpack Millenium 0°, 50mm
Lenker: Race Face Respond 740mm, 25mm rise
Griffe: Ergon GX 1
Bremsen: Shimano Saint BR-M 810
Bremsscheiben: Shimano SM RT 76, 203mm/180mm
Schaltung: Komplett Shimano XT, 10 fach, 11-36
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas 24-36-Bash
Pedale: Shimano Saint PD-MX 80
Laufräder: ZTR Flow EX, Hope Pro II Evo blue, Sapim Race
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5 vorn / 2.35 hinten
Sattel: SQ-Lab 611 Active
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb 125mm

Gewicht: ~15 Kg ..keine Ahnung wie genau meine Waage ist


----------



## JulianM. (11. Februar 2013)

für das geld was da drin steckt hättest du dir fast noch n strive kaufen können


----------



## Niklas0 (11. Februar 2013)

Danke!


----------



## kraft_werk (11. Februar 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> für das geld was da drin steckt hättest du dir fast noch n strive kaufen können



Fast...aber eins reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (11. Februar 2013)

naja aber ist doch ganz nett geworden


----------



## kit3 (13. Februar 2013)

Torque Dropzone 8.0 Gr.M Modelljahr 2011

Aktuell auf 16,2 Kg von anfangs 17,1 Kg. Ziel-Gewicht, irgendowo an die 14,9 Kg.

Getauschte Parts:

-Schwalbe Fat Albert Front 2.4 Trailstar vorne und hinten, ca 700 Gramm
-TL Ready, Ohne Schlauch mit Dichtmilch, spart ca. -300 Gramm.
-Fizik Antares,- 80 Gramm.

Bin jedoch am Ã¼berlegen die Dichtmilch am Hinterrad gegen einen Eclipseschlauch (60 Gramm 50â¬) zu Tauschen. Bei harten Landungen kommt hin und wieder etwas Milch raus.

To Do List:

Deemax gegen Crossmax Sx tauschen, ca. 400 Gramm weniger.
Crank Brohters 5050 gegen SixPack Icon Mg, ca. 350 Gramm weniger

Der Rest ist alles Serie, hat jemand sonst eine Idee wie man ohne riesen Kostenaufwand und Verlust beim Abfahrtsspass noch Gewicht sparen kann? Gabel und Lenker wÃ¤ren meine Idee, auf die Hammerschmidt will ich nicht verzichten.


----------



## MikeZ (13. Februar 2013)

kit3 schrieb:


> To Do List:
> 
> Deemax gegen Crossmax Sx tauschen, ca. 300 Gramm weniger.
> Crank Brohters 5050 gegen SixPack Icon Mg, ca. 350 Gramm weniger
> ...



Naja, wenn Du schon über eine andere Gabel nachdenkst, kannst Du alleine vom finanziellen Standpunkt auch über andere Kurbeln nachdenken. Da dürfte auch noch etwas Gewicht drinstecken...


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Februar 2013)

Die Code ist auch nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## jedy (13. Februar 2013)

Wenn du auf Abfahrtsspass nicht verzichten willst, hättest du vielleicht nicht den Fat Albert aufziehen sollen. Ich habe das gleiche Bike und bin mit Downhillschlappen aktuell ebenfalls bei ca. 16 kg. Bevor ich auf die Gabel verzichte würde ich eher die Hammerschmidt rausschmeissen, denn das ist der größte Brocken.

Ansonsten kommt es halt auch darauf an, was du mit dem Bike vorhast. Wenn du es für das benutzen willst, für das das 2011er Dropzone eigentlich konzipiert war: nämlich Bikepark, stehen dir noch viele Möglichkeiten offen. Wenn du mit dem Dropzone Touren fahren willst, war/ist es sowieso das falsche Bike und am Ende wirst du fast alles getauscht haben.


----------



## Jogi (13. Februar 2013)

Totem raus -> Lyrik rein: -600g
HS raus      -> Single Kurbel mit 32 KB und KeFü rein: -1.000g

dann kannst ja auch noch ne Reverb oder KS-Stütze reinbauen und es ist immernoch "leicht"

Edit:
Die Crossmax SX sind zwar chic, du bekommst aber für deutlich weniger Geld konventionell aufgebaute Laufräder mit ähnlichem Gewicht. 
Z. Bsp. Spank Subrosa / Hope Evo Pro (und die sind sicher nicht weniger stabil)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (13. Februar 2013)

Kassette bringt auch nochmal ordentlich Diät!


----------



## Wilddieb (13. Februar 2013)

Wenn du es leicht haben willst, sollte die HS schon raus, sonst musst du halt einen Kompromiss eingehen.

Ich war am Montag mal wieder meine 17,1kg spazierenfahren. Bin ein paar Mal im Schnee eingesack und hab mir die Pedale ins Schienbein gehauen, aber konnte in der kühlen Umgebung meinen Hitzkopf schnell wieder beruhigen.


----------



## kit3 (13. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Kassette bringt auch nochmal ordentlich Diät!



kassette ist aber eine wenn nicht die teuerste diät!


----------



## der_erce (13. Februar 2013)

Mag sein, aber davon hast du ja nichts gesagt dass dir etws zu teuer sein könnte. War nur der Tip.


----------



## fuschnick (13. Februar 2013)

Kommt wohl darauf an, was du aktuell für eine Kasette hast. Eine XT Kasette kann evtl. schon was bringen und muss früher oder später sowieso gewechselt werden. Du fragst hier nach Tipps, willst aber die sackschwere HS drin lassen und keinen Pfennig ausgeben?? Zu den Reifen sag ich jetzt mal nichts.


----------



## jedy (13. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe für meine Shimano Ultegra 30 Euro gezahlt (Neu) und damit ca. 100 Gramm gespart im Vergleich zur serienmässig verbauten Deore Kassette.


----------



## thenewone (13. Februar 2013)

Ausfahrt in Jena - Kunitzburg und zurück durch Jena Nord
P.S.:...danach 1h Salz und Dreck vom Feld entfernt und Klamotten eingeweicht, von den Schuhen ganz zu schweigen ;D


----------



## Wilddieb (13. Februar 2013)

Tja, da fällt mir grad ne Quizfrge ein:

Was strahlt obwohl es schmutzig ist?


----------



## Stefan_78 (13. Februar 2013)

sorry


----------



## Manu84 (13. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuschnick (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## sirios (15. Februar 2013)

Ab in den Dreck damit !


----------



## speichenquaeler (15. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ab in den Dreck damit !


 
Da kommst es (vor dem Beziehungskrise verursachenden Duschvorgang im frisch geputztem Bade) gerade her!

Beste Grüße


----------



## MikeZ (15. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> ...vor dem Beziehungskrise verursachenden Duschvorgang im frisch geputztem Bade...


----------



## Matzell (15. Februar 2013)

hey, ich hab hier noch ein "LETZTEN" satz Canyon Torque Dekor Liegen
Schwarz-Matt! von 2011

Wer Interesse hat soll sich bitte per PN melden

Falls einer die Frage hat ob ich noch mehr davon habe oder Anbiete?!

Ein klares und deutliches NEIN.

Einmalig und zu schade das es hier rum Liegt.


----------



## maxville_91 (16. Februar 2013)




----------



## Fartzilla (16. Februar 2013)

Mein Spielzeug =)


----------



## der_erce (16. Februar 2013)

Schicke Bikes auf dieser Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (16. Februar 2013)

Bike ist hiermit offiziell eingeweiht!


----------



## Fartzilla (16. Februar 2013)

Dreckig sieht´s am besten aus


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. Februar 2013)

Ja, war cool


----------



## Fartzilla (16. Februar 2013)

Wie ist der Vivid


----------



## Wilddieb (16. Februar 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schicke Bikes auf dieser Seite



Torque Invasion!


----------



## Sasse82 (16. Februar 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Wie ist der Vivid



Bisher kann ich mich überhaupt nicht darüber beschweren, habe keinerlei Probleme damit bzw. dem Hinterbau allgemein gespürt. Allerdings steht ein echter Bikepark-Besuch mit Downhill noch aus, das heute war "nur" eine lokale Spielwiese mit ein paar kleinen Sprüngen und kurzer Strecke.

Probleme macht mir eher noch die Boxxer Worldcup, wenns ruppig wird ist das Vorderrad insgesamt noch zu nervös, ich muss da bessere Einstellungen finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Februar 2013)

Gerade von ner schönen Freeride Tour nach Hause gekommen, Schnee satt und super Grip


----------



## der_erce (17. Februar 2013)

Nice


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Februar 2013)

Danke


----------



## Fartzilla (17. Februar 2013)

Sehr cool.. Iwie nur Torques unterwegs


----------



## Mithras (17. Februar 2013)

Spielzimmer...


----------



## rmfausi (17. Februar 2013)

Heute leider wieder ohne Schnee, dafür dreckig.





Gruß mfausi


----------



## der_erce (17. Februar 2013)

@Mithras es wird voller 
 @rmfausi schön wenn es dirty wird


----------



## Mithras (17. Februar 2013)

@der_erce ... für die Bruni mach ich Platz


----------



## niemand66 (17. Februar 2013)

Heutige Ausfahrt mit einigen Abflügen.


----------



## der_erce (17. Februar 2013)

...mit einigen Abflügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

http://youtu.be/sTd0LXq6EXE

Falls es jemanden interessiert wie es aktuell in Eppingen aussieht  Nix wildes.


----------



## thenewone (18. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/sTd0LXq6EXE
> 
> Falls es jemanden interessiert wie es aktuell in Eppingen aussieht  Nix wildes.



Ziemlich kurz, sieht aber trotzdem spaßig aus! Die Jungs am Ende des Videos standen aber schon ein wenig im Weg oder  Ich hoffe Du hast Ihnen das auch gesagt. Mitten auf der Strecke stehen die da rum...tstststs!!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Das war unser erster Vorsitzender  Die haben gewartet weil ab da die Strecke zur Zeit eigentlich gesperrt ist und wir nen Rundweg weiterfahren wollten 
Ja, ist ganz witzig gewesen. Wie gesagt, nix wildes. Aber besser als zu Hause zu sitzen.


----------



## Jogi (18. Februar 2013)

naja, es geht schon noch ein Stück weiter runter.
Das ist aber
A: wegen der momentan vorherrschenden Bodenfeuchte nicht gerne gesehen (bzw. untersagt), dass da gefahren wird und
B: aufgrund Ermangelung einer Aufstiegshilfe mit einem "fetten" Bike nicht grad lustig, wieder hochzustrampeln


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> naja, es geht schon noch ein Stück weiter runter.
> Das ist aber
> A: wegen der momentan vorherrschenden Bodenfeuchte nicht gerne gesehen (bzw. untersagt), dass da gefahren wird und
> B: aufgrund Ermangelung einer Aufstiegshilfe mit einem "fetten" Bike nicht grad lustig, wieder hochzustrampeln



Strecke wird ab Sommer doppelt so lang wie aktuell sein. Bis ganz runter. Umbauen geht aktuell aber nicht.
Fahren ist mit meinem Bike nicht  Nur schieben 

Der Teil der aktuell nicht befahren werden darf, ist mit Büschen voll, kommt man eh nicht durch. Der Rest geht und ist erlaubt.


----------



## der_erce (18. Februar 2013)

Was für ne Cam ist das?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

GoPro 3 Silver
1080/30/wide

Auf meinem Rechner sieht es besser aus.


----------



## der_erce (18. Februar 2013)

Hmm...hast du den Rolling Shutter Effekt auch auf deinem Rechner?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Was ist das? Kenn ich mich nicht mit aus. Gopro Video im Park aufgenommen, auf den Rechner kopiert und nach Youtube hochgeladen. Nicht bearbeitet oder sonst was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (18. Februar 2013)




----------



## JulianM. (18. Februar 2013)

ich glaub er hat das video von youtube stabilisieren lassen oder? bei mir sah das zumindest dann mal so aus


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Ja, hab ich. War das ein Fehler`?
Kann man diese Rolling Shutter einstellen oder wie?


----------



## JulianM. (18. Februar 2013)

ein fehler war das nicht  ich persönlich finds schöner wenn man das video einfach "normal" lässt, dann wirkt das alles nicht so unreal. du kannst ja mal schauen ob dus bei youtube direkt nochmal in die originalversion zurücksetzen kannst und dann vergleichen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Glaub jetzt ist es wieder original. Weiß allerdings nicht ob das besser ist...


----------



## JulianM. (18. Februar 2013)

also ich finds so um einiges besser, da kommen die bewegungen und das ganze außenrum viel schöner rüber. 
aber wie gesagt über geschmack lässt sich streiten, trotzdem coole strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Okay, werd ich die Videos in Zukunft ohne Yoututbe Verbessurng einstellen. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## der_erce (18. Februar 2013)

Ja...kein Vergleich zu vorher. 

wußt gar nicht dass man das stabilisieren lassen kann. oO


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Hab es rückgängig gemacht. Muss ich nächstes mal einfach auf nein klicken...


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Februar 2013)

@Mithras

Schönes Spielzimmer


----------



## LukasL (18. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> GoPro 3 Silver
> 1080/30/wide



Ich benutze für Bike Videos immer den Modus 720/60. 
Ich finde es wirkt dann flüssiger!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Hast du auch die Silver?


----------



## LukasL (18. Februar 2013)

Ne hab noch die hero 2. Die sind ja aber mehr oder weniger gleich von der Technik!
Kannsts ja einfach mal ausprobieren was dir am meisten zusagt! Ich hab auch alle Modi mal durchprobiert und bin dann bei 720/60 hängen geblieben. Laut Gopro sollte ja der 960er Modus der beste sein um Videos beim Biken oder Ski fahren aufzunehmen. Der geht mir aber grad mal gar net rein!


----------



## keF (18. Februar 2013)

Wo sind die unterschiede zwischen 1080p/60fps und 720P/fps? 

Bild müsste bei beiden gleich "flüssig" sein wegen 60fps.

Ist das 720p Video viel "pixeliger" auf dem Fernseher als das 1080p Video?


Bin am überlegen ob ich mir eine GoPro holen soll.....leider spricht zurzeit viel mehr gegen als dafür :-(


----------



## Wilddieb (18. Februar 2013)

1080p ist die höhere Auflösung als 720p, die Zahl bedeutet die Pixel in der Bildhöhe. Beides sind die gänigen HD Auflösungen die heute die TV Geräte haben. 1080 ist 1920x1080, also Kino und FullHD Auflösung. Die 720p ist die reduzierte HD die u.A. bei vielen Spielen für PS3 und XBox360 eingesetzt wird. Wegen der Rechenleistung halt.

Der Datenspeicher ist bei höherer Pixelanzahl und mehr Bilder pro Sekunde (fps) auch schneller voll, weil die Datenmenge grösser ist.

30fps ist höher als Kino oder BluRay Filme, die mit 24fps abgespielt werden. Also flüssig genug. Man merkt bei 60fps je nachdem auch eine flüssigere Bewegung die lebendiger wirkt, aber der grosse Vorteil von 60fps ist, das man eine Ruckelfreie Slomo hinbekommt.


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Februar 2013)

Man muss aber zusätzlich berücksichtigen, dass bei der GoPro für Action-Aufnahmen, insbes. bei der Helmperspektive, das Format 4:3 besser geeignet ist, da man in der Vertikalen durch den größeren Blickwinkel mehr drauf bekommt. 4:3 gibt es aber nicht mit 1080p, daher muss man eine Auflösung runter schrauben. Es sei denn man hat die Black Edition, dann kann man eins höher wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2013)

Ich bleib erstmal bei 1080/30. für mich reicht das so. Ich glaub ich seh eh keinen Unterschied zu 720/60.


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Februar 2013)

Probiere es mal mit 960p.
Da wirst du den Unterschied merken, plötzlich ist es dann kein Problem mehr Strecke und Cockpit auf einmal mit auf das Bild zu bekommen. ;-)


----------



## 7rinak3r (18. Februar 2013)

Hab es jetzt auch mal mit 960 ausprobiert. Malmedy und Kartbahn beides Super.
Winkel der Cam habe ich mir von dem Red Bull Rampage Video abgeschaut. 
Da wo die 2 Jungs völligst bekommt runter rasen.


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Februar 2013)

Hat sich denn keiner was Neues gegönnt?
Meins is auch wieder da! Mit komplett neuer Schwinge. Momentan gehts echt super fix!


----------



## Mithras (21. Februar 2013)

scheint nicht so... hmm zumindest was von Radon *g*


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. Februar 2013)

Nen Swoop?


----------



## Mithras (22. Februar 2013)

fast, Slide ED160 Rahmen aus 2010... Top in Schuss, da muss man schon nach Gebrauchsspuren suchen..


----------



## markusunterwegs (22. Februar 2013)

Habe gestern mein Bike abgeholt. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden


----------



## BENDERR (22. Februar 2013)

bis auf das monströse Geweih echt schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (22. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht isses zum aufspießen der Wanderer gedacht?


----------



## markusunterwegs (22. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bis auf das monströse Geweih echt schick



Die Bar Ends sind Pflicht, da es für mich wesentlich komfortabler ist, besonders auf langen Strecken. Möchte die Dinger nicht mehr missen. Die Lenkerbreite liegt bei 670 mm. Bin bisher auch einen etwas schmaleren Lenker gefahren. Vielleicht muss ich den Lenker tatsächlich noch austauschen, da auf meiner Hausstrecke viele schmale Wege mit Gegenverkehr....


----------



## BENDERR (22. Februar 2013)

ja.. sollte kein vorwurf sein.
wenns dir passt ist ja gut 
aber schick aussehen tut so ein riesen lenker auf nem 26" Race Hardtail halt nicht ^^


----------



## markusunterwegs (22. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> ja.. sollte kein vorwurf sein.
> wenns dir passt ist ja gut
> aber schick aussehen tut so ein riesen lenker auf nem 26" Race Hardtail halt nicht ^^



Du hast mich überzeugt. Der Lenker kommt runter. Für mein Einsatzgebiet ist ein schmaler Lenker besser und auch sicherer. Welche Lenkerbreite würdest du mir empfehlen? Ggf. auch ein geeignetes Modell? Er sollte leicht sein und aus Carbon + Bar Ends tauglich. Danke.


----------



## jimmykane (22. Februar 2013)

Syntace Duraflite mit CRB-Plugs zB.


----------



## Wilddieb (22. Februar 2013)

Währe sonst kürzen noch ne Möglichkeit? Oder macht man das heute grundsätzlich nicht mehr, obwohl die Lenker ne Kürzskala drauf haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (22. Februar 2013)

kürzen wäre auch mein vorschlag gewesen 
mit der länge musst du halt selbst ausprobieren.
ich bin jahrelang 560mm gefahren.. dann letzte saison 580mm und dann hab ich 660, 640, 620 und 600 getestet und fand schliesslich 620 am angenehmsten für mich.

falls du trotzdem n neuen lenker willst: http://mtzoom.com/handlebars/ultimate-carbon-flat-bar/


----------



## markusunterwegs (23. Februar 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> kürzen wäre auch mein vorschlag gewesen
> mit der länge musst du halt selbst ausprobieren.
> ich bin jahrelang 560mm gefahren.. dann letzte saison 580mm und dann hab ich 660, 640, 620 und 600 getestet und fand schliesslich 620 am angenehmsten für mich.
> 
> falls du trotzdem n neuen lenker willst: http://mtzoom.com/handlebars/ultimate-carbon-flat-bar/



Ich werde den Lenker kürzen lassen. 2-3 cm an jeder Seite, bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher. Nochmal danke für den Tipp.


----------



## sirios (23. Februar 2013)

Momentan noch mit DHX aber bald mit Vector Air HLR


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Februar 2013)

@sirios

Ich dachte du bist mit deinem getunten DHX Air zufrieden?


----------



## sirios (23. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @sirios
> 
> Ich dachte du bist mit deinem getunten DHX Air zufrieden?



Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Februar 2013)

Was hat der DHX für ne Einbaulänge?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. Februar 2013)

markusunterwegs schrieb:


> Für mein Einsatzgebiet ist ein schmaler Lenker besser und auch sicherer. Welche Lenkerbreite würdest du mir empfehlen? Ggf. auch ein geeignetes Modell? Er sollte leicht sein und aus Carbon + Bar Ends tauglich.



Ich fahre am CF - HT einen 600mm breiten und am LUX einen 620mm Lenker ( jeweils SCHMOLKE TLO ). Den gibt es auch als SL, der ist dann Bar-End geeignet und immer noch sehr leicht.

Mir wären die 670mm auch viel zu breit. Das ist ein Gefühl als wollte man eine Hirschkuh reiten  Bei einem 29" kann ich mir das besser vorstellen, da hat man im Wiegetritt oder Sprint sicherlich einen besseren Hebel.

An einem Enduro-Bike sind meiner Meinung nach breite Lenker auch sinnvoll. Am STRIVE fühle ich mich mit den 720mm sehr wohl.


----------



## sirios (23. Februar 2013)

Gianty schrieb:


> An einem Enduro-Bike sind meiner Meinung nach breite Lenker auch sinnvoll. Am STRIVE fühle ich mich mit den 720mm sehr wohl.



Sehe ich ebenso. Hängt aber auch zum Teil stark von den persönlichen Vorlieben und sehr von der körperlichen Statur, sprich der Schulterbreite ab.


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Momentan noch mit DHX aber bald mit Vector Air HLR
> 
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=imagebvox4.jpg


 
Was ist mit deinem Sattel los??? Ist das die "Ich-beobachte-den-Chain-Suck-wenn-er-gleich-die-Schwinge-frisst" 

Beste Grüße


----------



## sirios (23. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Was ist mit deinem Sattel los??? Ist das die "Ich-beobachte-den-Chain-Suck-wenn-er-gleich-die-Schwinge-frisst"
> 
> Beste Grüße



Wenn das ein Versuch war lustig zu sein, dann ist der gescheitert, da ich den Witz nicht raffe...

1. die Sattelstellung passt mir sehr gut so, falls es um die geht...
2. ich hab Null Probleme mit Kettenklemmern oder wie man es auf Neudeutsch nennt mit "Chainsucks"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Momentan noch mit DHX aber bald mit Vector Air HLR



meinst wohl das Gerät hier?  







Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Was hat der DHX für ne Einbaulänge?



200x57


----------



## pozzblizz (23. Februar 2013)

black beauty rolling in swizzerland!


----------



## speichenquaeler (23. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Wenn das ein Versuch war lustig zu sein, dann ist der gescheitert, da ich den Witz nicht raffe...
> 
> 1. die Sattelstellung passt mir sehr gut so, falls es um die geht...
> 2. ich hab Null Probleme mit Kettenklemmern oder wie man es auf Neudeutsch nennt mit "Chainsucks"



Soll ich versuchen dir den Witz zu erklären? ;-)


----------



## Shredschreck (23. Februar 2013)

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe!
Habe mir ein 09er AL 6.0 zugelegt. Folgendes Problem: Steuersatzlager Gabelseite defekt. Es existiert keine Lagerschale, voll integriert (FSA 55-3 internal headset 1 1/2 - 1 1/8). Ich finde im Netz zum verrecken kein Ersatz. Hatte einer von euch schon mal das gleiche Problem? Muss ich mit CANYON in Kontakt treten? THX


----------



## Stefan_78 (23. Februar 2013)

steht auf dem Lager eine Nummer??

vielleicht findest du hier etwas mehr info....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401283&page=3


----------



## Shredschreck (23. Februar 2013)

Ne ist keine Nummer drauf, Thema kannte ich auch schon...ist total beschissen einen derartig speziellen Steuersatz zu verbauen. Wahrscheinlich sind deshalb ab 2010 Acros Sätze verbaut worden! Dank dir...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Februar 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> ....die Sattelstellung passt mir sehr gut so, falls es um die geht...



Die Sattelnase ist schon ungewöhnlich tief. Hast Du es mal mit einer waagerechten oder nur leicht nach unten gerichteten Sattelausrichtung probiert?

Wenn Du damit klar kommst ist es natülich in Ordnung. Normalerweise müsstest Du aber ständig nach vorne rutschen und dadurch immer wieder die Sitzposition korrigieren. Das kostet auf Dauer unnötig Kraft und Du bekommst mit dieser Position auch nicht die Kraft aufs Pedal die Du mit einer waagerechten Ausrichtung aufbringen könntest. Selbst wenn Du kein Renntempo anstrebst ist dies sitzergonomisch ( auf Dauer auch für die Wirbelsäule ) sehr ungünstig.


----------



## Nippes80 (24. Februar 2013)

Frameset steht zum Verkauf....


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Februar 2013)

So, hier mal der Ausflug von einem Speedzone 2012 und nem Rockzone 2013 bei uns im Park.
Diesmal mit 960/48 wide aufgenommen.

http://youtu.be/wNPYcw4bLww


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (24. Februar 2013)

Die andere Perspektive kommt dann im Laufe der Woche, ich schneide gleich ein paar mehr Aufnahmen mit zusammen.


----------



## rmfausi (24. Februar 2013)

Hey, du hast das Video verkackt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Februar 2013)

Was genau meinst du? Die Qualität? Ja, ich hab keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Auf dem Rechner sieht es gut aus.


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht meinte er auch einfach nur das Geräusch gegen Ende.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Februar 2013)

Ach so  der Marsh Guard


----------



## rmfausi (24. Februar 2013)

Dann ist das Geräusch eben vom Marsh Guard, hört sich halt verdammt
echt an. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## Fatalithy (25. Februar 2013)

So die Crossmax SX sind nun am Bike. Im Moment noch 14,8 kg, wobei noch 200gr durch neue Pedale eingespart werden.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Februar 2013)

http://youtu.be/ziHtbLz7pD8

Hab nochmal eins hochgeladen. Auf dem Rechner ist die Qualität top. Keine Ahnung warum das dann bei Youtube nichts wird...


----------



## Wilddieb (25. Februar 2013)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, wenn man auf HD schaltet.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Februar 2013)

Wie und wo geht das? Kann ich das auch direkt auf HD stellen?


----------



## Thiel (25. Februar 2013)

Youtube ist wohl neu für dich 





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIGK9OFqwRw"]Youtube HD Ansicht einstellen - Video in HD Ã¶ffnen lassen - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wie und wo geht das? Kann ich das auch direkt auf HD stellen?



Haha...is nich dein ernst oder?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Februar 2013)

http://youtu.be/4IESAY_q0fM

Doch war mein Ernst. Hab das ganze Video und Youtube Zeug bisher noch nie gemacht gehabt. Daher keinerlei Erfahrunngen. Habs aber jetzt gefunden und auf maximale Qualität eingestellt. Hoffe das funktioniert jetzt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Februar 2013)

@S.Tschuschke

Vielleicht noch was Neues für dich - du kannst hier auch direkt YT Videos einstellen.


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/4IESAY_q0fM
> 
> Doch war mein Ernst. Hab das ganze Video und Youtube Zeug bisher noch nie gemacht gehabt. Daher keinerlei Erfahrunngen. Habs aber jetzt gefunden und auf maximale Qualität eingestellt. Hoffe das funktioniert jetzt.



Beim Hochladen wird das nix ändern. Die Komprimierung für den Ottonormalverbraucher ist bei Youtube einfach mieserabel. Die HD Settings sind lediglich für die Wiedergabe. Du lädst brav dein Material in HD hoch. Beim ankucken kannst du dann an dem kleinen Zahnrädchen die gewünschte Qualität einstellen. Hintergrund ist die unterschiedliche Bandbreite der User.

Das was Freerider meint geht so:
*
EckigeKlammerauf*yt=HierTitelDeinesVideos*Eckigeklammerzu*URLCodedeinesVideos*
EckigeKlammerauf*/yt*Eckigeklammerzu*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Februar 2013)

Besten Dank für die Tipps!!!


----------



## Sasse82 (25. Februar 2013)

Und hier kommt mein Video von gestern in Eppingen.
Ging doch etwas schneller als gedacht.

Ich liebe die GoPro Black jetzt schon, ein Muss für alle SlowMo-Fans!


----------



## Fartzilla (25. Februar 2013)

Coole Strecke


----------



## Mithras (27. Februar 2013)

Joah, wie wars vom Grip? Gerade auf Holz+Schnee... wähhh


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Februar 2013)

Grip war gut. Kein Problem.


----------



## Sasse82 (27. Februar 2013)

Zum Späten Nachmittag hin wurde es immer rutschiger, da bin ich die "Line" dann auch nicht mehr gefahren. Der Table und die Anfahrt darauf war dagegen gar kein Problem.
Ich bin allerdings gespannt wie es sich dort dann mal im Sommer anfühlt, bisher bin ich ja nur auf Schnee gefahren.


----------



## Mrjojo (27. Februar 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Zum Späten Nachmittag hin wurde es immer rutschiger, da bin ich die "Line" dann auch nicht mehr gefahren. Der Table und die Anfahrt darauf war dagegen gar kein Problem.
> Ich bin allerdings gespannt wie es sich dort dann mal im Sommer anfühlt, bisher bin ich ja nur auf Schnee gefahren.



Hiho,

Sieht echt gut aus. Ist dieser Park eigentlich nur für Vereinsmitglieder? 

Gruß


----------



## der_erce (27. Februar 2013)

@Sasse82  gutes Video. Ja ich freu mich auch wenn ich das erste mal Biken filmen kann


----------



## Sasse82 (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, nur Vereinsmitgliedern ist das gestattet.
Allerdings darf man sicherlich auch mal bei voriger Anmeldung und Nachfrage beim Vorstand hinenschnuppern ob es einem dort gefällt.
So bin ich bisher auch unterwegs, aber für gerade mal 40  Beitrag im Jahr werde ich vermutlich demnächst beitreten, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht sooo oft dort sein werde. (ich fahre bis dort hin einfach 40 km)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrjojo (27. Februar 2013)

Ah Ok. Hört sich echt gut an. Werde ich mir aufjedenfall mal vormerken. Von mir sinds auch 35km. Kann man schon verkraften.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Februar 2013)

Und hat das ganze Jahr auf...


----------



## markusunterwegs (2. März 2013)

Heute meine erste Tour gemacht mit meinem Grand Canyon CF. 80 Kilometer sind es geworden von Frankfurt am Main bis nach Seligenstadt und wieder zurück immer am Main entlang 

Fazit: Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Hatte vorher das Grand Canyon AL. Das CF ist schon "giftiger" und schneller im Antritt als das AL. Zudem ist es spürbar komfortabler, durch die bessere Dämpfung im Hinterbau.

Die Sattelstütze fahre ich etwas höher, die ist eingerutscht. Die Schaltung war nicht ganz optimal von Canyon eingestellt und die vordere Bremsscheibe schleift.


----------



## Boardi05 (2. März 2013)




----------



## penntuete (3. März 2013)

Der Frühling kann kommen!!! Gerade fertig geworden: Neuer Antrieb, Schaltung, Züge und Bremsen. 

(Umgebautes Canyon Nerve AM 7.0, Modelljahr 2009)





















_Edit:_ Leider stimmen die Farben nicht ganz. Ich habe versucht das zu korrigieren - ohne Erfolgt. Die Leitungen sind nämlich nicht gelb sondern grün.


----------



## ASQ (3. März 2013)

Endlich mal wieder Bilder anstatt Bla Bla  mehr davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## admiralawesome (3. März 2013)

Mein etwas verändertes FRX! 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## BENDERR (3. März 2013)

gestern auch mal wieder das canyon bewegt:


----------



## jimmykane (3. März 2013)

@admiralawesome: Bunt find ich gut, aber das Lila hätte ich mir persönlich gespart. Grün und gelb find ich top!


----------



## admiralawesome (3. März 2013)

Ja Lila ist nicht jedermanns Farbe. 
Aber ich finde das lila in Kombination mit dem grün macht das Bike schön giftig. 
Genau so wollte ich es. 
jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Lila Steuersatz. Kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen den es auch in lila gibt?


----------



## DiHo (3. März 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Momentan noch mit DHX aber bald mit Vector Air HLR


Achtung: du hast das 2011 Strive da passt der Vektor glaubich nicht rein ....


----------



## sirios (3. März 2013)

DiHo schrieb:


> Achtung: du hast das 2011 Strive da passt der Vektor glaubich nicht rein ....



Weiß ich  inzwischen ! Ich war der der es zusammen mit  @FlyingLizard getestet hat


----------



## DiHo (3. März 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Weiß ich  inzwischen ! Ich war der der es zusammen mit  @FlyingLizard getestet hat



Achso
Schade..kann man das Ventil nicht irgendwie einkürzen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (3. März 2013)

nein das geht leider nicht.
sieh mal in meinem Album, da ist ein Vergleichsbild vom DHX und dem Vector


----------



## jaamaa (3. März 2013)

So... ein letztes Bild mit dem weißen Zeugs. Jetzt wird ein bisl gewartet und geschraubt und dann möchte ich nur noch saftiges Grün sehen


----------



## Fartzilla (3. März 2013)

Heute mal wieder das Torque bewegt..endlich mal wieder bei über 5 Grad biken =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2013)

Der Boden war teilweise so lehmig das die Räder blockiert haben!! Marsh Guard kommt ab!! Das Teil is voll für den A****!!! 





Assozial geputzt!!! 





Jetzt is wieder gut!!


----------



## sirios (3. März 2013)

So herrliches Wetter und keine Zeit zu fahren ! Doofe Reisevorbereitungen...


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2013)

Haste ja mächtig aufgemotzt dein Strive!!


----------



## Fartzilla (3. März 2013)

Geht's wenigstens in einen Bike Urlaub?


----------



## Boardi05 (3. März 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Marsh Guard kommt ab!! Das Teil is voll für den A****!!!



und ich war am überlegen das teil zu holen, is es wirklich total sinnlos?


----------



## kraft_werk (3. März 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> und ich war am überlegen das teil zu holen, is es wirklich total sinnlos?



Nö. Die Staubabstreifer bleiben sauber, das war´s aber dann auch.


----------



## admiralawesome (3. März 2013)

> und ich war am überlegen das teil zu holen, is es wirklich total sinnlos?


Also ich finde das teil super. 
Wenn ich mir das Teil montiere, habe ich immer freie Sicht!
Aber ich hab ihn selbst gebastelt. 
Ein alter Plastikeimer ist dafür gestorben!


----------



## sirios (3. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Geht's wenigstens in einen Bike Urlaub?



Leider nein. Fliege die Woche hier geschäftlich nach Texas, genauer San Antonio. Aber das hat auch was Gutes: werd mir dort grad noch zwei GoPro 3 organisieren, der Dollar ist ja günstig 

 @21XC12 das AM ist aber auch nicht mehr orignal ! Gefällt !


----------



## Xplosion51 (3. März 2013)

Von offizieller Seite ist PiggyPack Dämpfer am Strive nicht erlaubt.
Das selbst der durschrauschende DHX Air am Strive Besserung bringt lässt meiner Meinung nach tief blicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (3. März 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Aber das hat auch was Gutes: werd mir dort grad noch zwei GoPro 3 organisieren, der Dollar ist ja günstig



Nimm gleich die Black Edition. Lohnt sich! Die Slow-Mo Möglichkeiten sind einfach genial!


----------



## Hardtail94 (3. März 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der Boden war teilweise so lehmig das die Räder blockiert haben!! Marsh Guard kommt ab!! Das Teil is voll für den A****!!!



Meld dich per PN bei mir, ich nehm in dir gerne ab


----------



## Wilddieb (3. März 2013)

Das schöne und relativ warme Wetter hat mich auch wieder aufs Bike gelockt.

Dort wo kein Schnee mehr gelegen hat, hatte ich eine recht griffige Pampe unter den Stollen. 

Hab bei der Gelegenheit auch ein paar Pics von einem spassigen, allerdings sehr kurzen Hometrail gemacht. In diesem Winter sind einige Bäume gewichen.


----------



## Marcy666 (3. März 2013)

Gestern in Koblenz abgeholt, bis heute Nacht um 2.00 umgebaut.

Heute erste Ausfahrt


----------



## Wilddieb (4. März 2013)

Also eines muss gesagt sein.

Einen sehr gepflegten Rasen habt ihr da.


----------



## MaXXimus (4. März 2013)

sirios welche gabel hast du da montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (4. März 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Leider nein. Fliege die Woche hier geschäftlich nach Texas, genauer San Antonio. Aber das hat auch was Gutes: werd mir dort grad noch zwei GoPro 3 organisieren, der Dollar ist ja günstig




Dann können wir professionell filmen wenn wir uns in Stromberg treffen =)


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. März 2013)

Sogar In 3D


----------



## sirios (4. März 2013)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> sirios welche gabel hast du da montiert?



Lyrik RC2DH DPA 170 mm


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Also eines muss gesagt sein.
> 
> Einen sehr gepflegten Rasen habt ihr da.



Das selbe dachte ich mir auch


----------



## Marcy666 (4. März 2013)

... der Rasen macht auch richtig arbeit


----------



## JulianM. (4. März 2013)

hier meine Lady  
Der restliche Schnee könnte noch weichen und die Radsaison wäre endgültig eröffnet


----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. März 2013)

Wie, die haben das Strive auch in schwarz / rot ausgeliefert? Dachte da gab's das OBI-Orange. Wohl Glück gehabt.


----------



## ChrizZZz (4. März 2013)

Haben die kleinen Leute mal in den richtigen Farbeimer gegriffen


----------



## nsc (4. März 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Wie, die haben das Strive auch in schwarz / rot ausgeliefert? Dachte da gab's das OBI-Orange. Wohl Glück gehabt.



Vor dem Obi-Orange gabs das Strive auch in schwarz/rot. Schade das die das geändert haben, schwarz/rot sieht heiß aus


----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. März 2013)

Naja, wie dem auch sei. Schickes Rad! 

Die OBI-Variante war optisch nicht so der Renner. Und jetzt wieder Bilder bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JulianM. (4. März 2013)

ich will euch ja nicht aus der bahn bringen aber das ist das '12er Strive in Obi-Orange. Wirkte in echt und in der Sonne etwas röter als im Flimmerkasten.


----------



## BENDERR (4. März 2013)

ich habs mir schon fast gedacht


----------



## mssc (4. März 2013)

fast fertig..


----------



## Master_KK (4. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> fast fertig..



Tourentaugliche FRX im Stealth-Look gefällt!  Aber keine Kettenführung?


----------



## Nduro (4. März 2013)

Richtig gut dein Frx.


----------



## Alex_Naez (4. März 2013)

Hallo aus Spanein.
Ich meine FRX 2012


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. März 2013)

@mssc

Geiles Teil


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2013)

@mssc
japp gefällt mir, auch wenns mir persönlich bisl zu dunkel wär


----------



## Alex_Naez (4. März 2013)

Dank, in der Gruppe sind mehrere Torque FRX, lasse ich ein Bild von ihnen zusammen ...

Leider, wie Sie schreiben, sondern verwenden Sie die Übersetzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mondo-mania (4. März 2013)

muy bien !!!





Alex_Naez schrieb:


> Dank, in der Gruppe sind mehrere Torque FRX, lasse ich ein Bild von ihnen zusammen ...
> 
> Leider, wie Sie schreiben, sondern verwenden Sie die Übersetzer.


----------



## Mithras (4. März 2013)

schöne Parade!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. März 2013)

Torque power


----------



## Sasse82 (4. März 2013)

Wie sagt man so schön?

"Torque can only be replaced by more Torque!"


----------



## mssc (4. März 2013)

Master_KK schrieb:


> Tourentaugliche FRX im Stealth-Look gefällt!  Aber keine Kettenführung?


Danke! Die Kettenführung ist gerade im Entstehen... 


 @der_erce Danke, ganz so dunkel bleibt es eh nicht, der weiße Schriftzug am Unterrohr fehlt noch und wahrscheinlich kommt demnächst ein zweiter (weißer) Laufradsatz ins Haus


----------



## 21XC12 (4. März 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> ... das AM ist aber auch nicht mehr orignal ! Gefällt !



Merci!! Dann mal viel Spaß in Texas!!!

Und weil hier alle grad alle ihre Torques posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (4. März 2013)

Wow, ein richitges Torqueorama hier! Heisse Bikes!


----------



## Fartzilla (4. März 2013)

Iwie sind bei gutem Wetter nur Torques unterwegs.. Find ich klasse


----------



## der_erce (5. März 2013)

@mssc Weiße Felgen? Hui.. Ich hätt noch nen Satz Orangene


----------



## mssc (5. März 2013)

Ich weiß.. 
Bei einem Shop in der Nähe gäbe es gerade weiße Subrosa mit Novatec Naben und DT Competition um knappe 270,-.. die lachen mich irgendwie an.. als rel. leichter Touren-Satz sicher ok...


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


>


1. geht der Dämpfer nicht anders herum rein? Wäre technisch gesehen besser...
2. ich glaube, der Dämpfer hat etwas zu viel Druck. Ich kriege meinen ja im Stand so weit durchgefedert 




mssc schrieb:


> fast fertig..


Oh yeah, sehr geil!  Optisch wie auch technisch absolut mein Geschmack! 
Da ich nicht alles aus dem FRX-Thread im Kopf habe und nicht die Suche bemühen will: was war bei dir nochmal die Basis? Ist ja egal wie einiges umgebaut... 




Alex_Naez schrieb:


> Dank, in der Gruppe sind mehrere Torque FRX, lasse ich ein Bild von ihnen zusammen ...
> 
> Leider, wie Sie schreiben, sondern verwenden Sie die Übersetzer.


Wow, nice FRX-Gang! 




Sasse82 schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön?
> 
> "Torque can only be replaced by more Torque!"


Sehr gut!  (hab ich "damals" zu Auto-Tuning-Zeiten den anderen Hansels mit ihrem "Hubraum/Leistung ist durch nix zu ersetzen..." Gefasel auch immer gesagt )




Fartzilla schrieb:


> Iwie sind bei gutem Wetter nur Torques unterwegs.. Find ich klasse


Hehe, bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen nach (gefühlt) 1/4 Jahr musste ich am Samstag auch mal wieder das Torque ausführen. Einige schattige Stellen auf der einen Abfahrt waren aber ziemlich haarig... 2 Räder und 1 Fuß am Boden in einem teils vereisten, felsigen Steilstück und alles einfach nur am Rutschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aber geils wars trotzdem


----------



## mssc (5. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh yeah, sehr geil!  Optisch wie auch technisch absolut mein Geschmack!
> Da ich nicht alles aus dem FRX-Thread im Kopf habe und nicht die Suche bemühen will: was war bei dir nochmal die Basis? Ist ja egal wie einiges umgebaut...



Danke!  Basis war ein 2013er Dropzone. Wippen und Gabelversteller waren bei easyelox, Umbau auf 2-fach mit XT Kurbel, 30mm Vorbau, 805mm Lowriser, Bremshebel von Elixir 7 auf Elixir 9 gewechselt, am Foto fehlt noch die KeFü und ein paar Kleinteile (Zughalter, custom Umwerferhalter). Nach den ersten Testfahrten wird dann verfeinert (Spacer, evtl. anderer Lenker, usw.), evtl. bau ich dann mit dem zweiten Laufradsatz die Bremsen auf 200/180 um, sollte auch reichen und ich hab noch zwei 180er Scheiben über... 
Achja.. zur Zeit ca. 15,7kg


----------



## penntuete (5. März 2013)

@mssc Mit den short Cage Schaltwerk kannst du die komplette Bandbreite der 2x10 Kombination noch schalten? Ich frage, weil ich mit dem medium Cage schon Probleme hatte ...


----------



## mssc (5. März 2013)

Nein, nicht wirklich... die letzten 3 Gänge am kleinen Kettenblatt gehen nicht (da rattert die Kette aber auch schon unten am Umwerfer) und der erste am großen Kettenblatt wird mit KeFü auch nicht mehr funktionieren..


----------



## penntuete (5. März 2013)

OK. Ich musste auf ein Langes wechseln. Das Mittlere gibt beim letzten/vorletzten Gang auf (11-36 Kassette). Ich benötige allerdings auch die komplette Bandbreite für Touren in den Alpen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Basis war ein 2013er Dropzone. Wippen und Gabelversteller waren bei easyelox


Stimmt, so ist natürlich der einfachste Weg zum schwarz-orangen FRX mit dem Fahrwerk 

BTW: Meins ist wie oben auf dem Foto bei 15,8kg - dank MM statt RQ hinten und Coil statt U-Turn (Federhärte-Experiment).




penntuete schrieb:


> Ich musste auf ein Langes wechseln. Das Mittlere gibt beim letzten/vorletzten Gang auf (11-36 Kassette).


Das kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz vorstellen... ich habe zwar hinten nur eine 11-32er Kassette, aber ich habe eindeutig noch Luft mit dem med cage und kann alle Gänge einwandfrei schalten/fahren...! Kann es sein, dass du die Kette nicht richtig abgelängt hattest oder/und der Abstand des oberen Röllchens zur Kassette richtig eingestellt war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penntuete (5. März 2013)

Wenn ich die Kapazität nachrechne, dann haut das schon hin ...

Shimano long = 45T; medium = 33T
SRAM long = 43T; medium = 37T; short = 30T

Kapazität (T) = (Kettenbl. groß - Kettenbl. klein) + (Ritzel groß + Ritzel klein) 
T = (36 - 22) + (36 + 11)
T = 39


----------



## lnt (5. März 2013)

wenn man mit dem schalten aufpasst, kann man locker ein mittleres sw fahren. macht ja auch wenig sinn das große kb zusammen mit größtem ritzel zu fahren. bin auch ne zeitlang sram shortcage, vorn 2fach (24 und 36) und hinten 11-32 gefahren, um ein möglichst hohe kettenspannung und ein kurze kette fahren zu können.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

Da würde ich auch einfach die Kette so ablängen, dass alles bis auf groß-groß passt und gut. Wegen 2 Zähnchen einen längeren Käfig fahren finde ich nicht so sinnvoll, zumal ja bei 2-fach immer mehrere Gänge doppelt sind, man also auf keinen Fall bis an beide Extrem-Grenzen schalten können muss, um die volle Bandbreite zu nutzen.


----------



## Fartzilla (5. März 2013)

So war heute mal im Dreck spielen =)..iwie habe ich es vermisst


----------



## Marcy666 (5. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 1. geht der Dämpfer nicht anders herum rein? Wäre technisch gesehen besser...
> 2. ich glaube, der Dämpfer hat etwas zu viel Druck. Ich kriege meinen ja im Stand so weit durchgefedert



Servus,

zu 1.:

Warum wäre es besser wenn er anders herum eingebaut ist 


zu 2.:

Bild ist von der ersten Probefahrt ohne großartige Sprünge / Drops etc.

SAG habe ich einfach mal auf 30% eingestellt, die Feinabstimmung mach ich dann wenn ich entsprechende Strecken unter die Räder nehme


----------



## rider_x (5. März 2013)

Na wegen der bewegten Masse ...  

Aber ich werde immer verspottet wenn ich das schreibe 

Aber da gab es noch einen weiteren Grund! Ich übergebe das Wort an Smubob. Der kann das besser erklären


----------



## Marcy666 (5. März 2013)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt ...


----------



## simdiem (5. März 2013)

Dämpfer andersrum verringert die ungefederte Masse. = gut


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> zu 1.:
> 
> Warum wäre es besser wenn er anders herum eingebaut ist





rider_x schrieb:


> Na wegen der bewegten Masse ...
> 
> Aber ich werde immer verspottet wenn ich das schreibe
> 
> Aber da gab es noch einen weiteren Grund! Ich übergebe das Wort an Smubob. Der kann das besser erklären


Im Prinzip ist das mit der bewegten/ungefederten Masse schon richtig!  Das wäre aber nur zweitrangig, denn wichtiger ist, dass bei umgekehrter Einbaurichtung das Schmieröl im Dämpfer immer schön auf der Dichtung steht und diese benetzt hält, was sich in einem besseren Ansprechen des Dämpfers äußert. Ich konnte bei meinem 2009er Torque den Vivid nicht "richtig herum" einbauen, weil dann der Federteller mit der Wippe kollidiert hätte - vor allem nach etwas Standzeit hat der Dämpfer immer erst etwas gebraucht, bis er wieder richtig fluffig funktioniert hat.

 @rider_x: was hättest du daran jetzt nicht erklären können? 




Marcy666 schrieb:


> zu 2.:
> 
> Bild ist von der ersten Probefahrt ohne großartige Sprünge / Drops etc.
> 
> SAG habe ich einfach mal auf 30% eingestellt, die Feinabstimmung mach ich dann wenn ich entsprechende Strecken unter die Räder nehme


Das war selbstverständlich nur Spaß  Ich habe das letztens sogar mal ausprobiert: wenn ich das Gewicht etwas nach hinten nehme und das Fahrwerk mit Schwung so weit wie möglich komprimiere, komme ich bis an den Drop-Stop Puffer des Vivid. Wenn ich nur eine gediegene Trailrunde ohne nennenswerte Sprünge drehe, komme ich nicht mal so weit... kann also durchaus ganz gut passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (5. März 2013)

ok das klingt plausibel, dann werde ich den Dämpfer mal umdrehen 

Wie gesagt, bei der ersten Fahrt hat sich das Heck mit der gemachten 'Grundeinstellung' soweit schon mal ganz gut angefühlt.
Richtig abstimmen/einstellen kann ich das Fahrwerk sowieso erst, wenn ich wieder auf dem Trail fahren kann ...

... werde eh noch die verschiedenen Trackflip-Einstellungen ausprobieren


----------



## sundawn77 (6. März 2013)

Mein Spielzeug für 2013 ist pünktlich zu den ersten Sonnenstrahlen fertig geworden

15,9 kg


----------



## Wilddieb (6. März 2013)

Boah, *Black Beauty*! 

Die Saint Gruppe gefällt mir. Liebäugle schon länger mit der, aber erst mal die XT Sachen totfahren.


----------



## Marcy666 (6. März 2013)

@ sundawn77  sehr schön 

ist eine Totem drin oder ?


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2013)

jop


----------



## der_erce (6. März 2013)

Der Shortcage sieht echt sexy aus. Gefällt mir dein Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (6. März 2013)

@Marcy666

yep, ist eine Totem Coil



Eigentlich passen die Renthal-Teile optisch nicht in mein SW/Gold Konzept, aber die sind einfach geil ;-)


----------



## Master_KK (6. März 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> @Marcy666
> 
> yep, ist eine Totem Coil
> 
> ...



Sieht echt fett aus  Wieviel Rise hat dein Lenker, siehts sehr viel aus? 38?


----------



## Hardtail94 (6. März 2013)

Edit: Ups, verschätzt


----------



## sundawn77 (6. März 2013)

Renthal Fatbar 38mm Rise


----------



## Master_KK (6. März 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Renthal Fatbar 38mm Rise



Mit nem Flat oder Lowriser würde das Bike noch besser kommen, aber wenn´s dir mit dem Rise besser passt geht das natürlich vor


----------



## sundawn77 (6. März 2013)

Hab noch nen Chromag Fubar OSX hier liegen, aber der Renthal fährt sich schöner.


----------



## Jogi (6. März 2013)

@sundawn77
Kollidiert die obere führung nicht mit der schwinge beim einfedern? Ich musste bei meiner innen etwas mit der feile nachhelfen.


----------



## sundawn77 (6. März 2013)

Nein gar nicht. 

Hab den Canyon Adapter verwendet und dann nach der Kettenlinie ausgerichtet. 
Jeweils eine schwarze und eine goldene Unterlegscheibe drunter und es ist Luft genug.


----------



## Jogi (6. März 2013)

Ah ok. Ich hab gar keine U-Scheiben verwendet. Mit war die Kettenlinie nicht optimal. Vielleicht ist beim FRX die Schwinge etwas massiver


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Mein Spielzeug für 2013 ist pünktlich zu den ersten Sonnenstrahlen fertig geworden


Gesamtbild: glatte 1.
Antrieb: 1+ 
Der Lenker gefällt mit optisch gar nicht, der wäre in schwarz schöner, aber FFF!

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass du ja sogar die Pins der Vault gg. goldene getauscht hast - du Spinner!  (das ist jetzt positiv gemeint )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (7. März 2013)

Ja ja, das mit den Pins hat sich so ergeben ...hehe

Gesamtbild nur eine 1, ohne +...hmm...
...dann muss ich mir wohl doch nen anderen Lenker suchen 

Der Deity Cam Zink in Stealth wäre noch eine Alternative 


Schön, dass Euch das Bike gefällt. Ich finds auch richtig fett so und es fährt sich traumhaft.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

Jepp, die 1 ohne Plus ist dem Lenker (und dem Vorbau) geschuldet. Aber muss ja DIR gefallen und passen! 
Deity Cam Zink - wenn der Name des Typs drauf steht, gibt das eher noch mehr Abzug 
Das "+" beim Antrieb kommt einfach daher, weil mir die LG1+ so gut gefällt und ich total heiß auf 1-fach bin  Da stört sogar das Shimano Schaltwerk fast nicht 

A propos "fährt sich traumhaft": Die weichere Feder in meiner Lyrik ist auch echt ein Genuss


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. März 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Bike ist hiermit offiziell eingeweiht!


 
Das Bike ist auch óffiziell richtig fett und genial aufgebaut (auch was das Farbthema angeht)
KLASSE!


----------



## sundawn77 (7. März 2013)

@NobbyRalph
Hammer Bike - kann ich nur immer wieder sagen!!!


----------



## sundawn77 (7. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jepp, die 1 ohne Plus ist dem Lenker (und dem Vorbau) geschuldet. Aber muss ja DIR gefallen und passen!
> Deity Cam Zink - wenn der Name des Typs drauf steht, gibt das eher noch mehr Abzug
> Das "+" beim Antrieb kommt einfach daher, weil mir die LG1+ so gut gefällt und ich total heiß auf 1-fach bin  Da stört sogar das Shimano Schaltwerk fast nicht
> 
> A propos "fährt sich traumhaft": Die weichere Feder in meiner Lyrik ist auch echt ein Genuss



Der Name interessiert nicht, da steht auch nur CZ drauf.
Das geile ist der 38mm Rise und der Stealth look.

Ich bin total happy mit dem Umbau auf 1-Fach. 
Zusammen mit dem 32er Kettenblatt hab ich für mich eine super Abstimmung gefunden. Und aufgeräumter ist auch noch alles...mag das!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Der Name interessiert nicht, da steht auch nur CZ drauf.
> Das geile ist der 38mm Rise und der Stealth look.


Gut, dann gehts ja. Finde den Typ maximal unsympathisch, da ginge der ganze Namen echt nicht 
Wenn du auf so "BMX-Lenker" stehst, meinen gibt es auch mit 1,5" Rise -> *klick*. Genau meinen, also die Version mit 0,7" Rise, gäbe es auch in 2 Blackline Versionen, matt (*sabber*) und glänzend. Den normalen mit weißen Decals kriegt man ja auch schnell blanco  Hat halt den Nachteil, dass er "nur" 760mm breit ist...




sundawn77 schrieb:


> Ich bin total happy mit dem Umbau auf 1-Fach.
> Zusammen mit dem 32er Kettenblatt hab ich für mich eine super Abstimmung gefunden. Und aufgeräumter ist auch noch alles...mag das!


Das Aufgeräumte und endlich Schalten ohne Umwerfer und das damit verbundene Geklappere fänd ich auch toll. Aber mit ner 11-36er Kassette komme ich leider nicht hin. Da hat der kleinste Gang eine Übersetzung von 0,89. Aktuell mit dem 26er vorne (wg. dem Umwerfer-Schleifen) habe ich mit hinten 32er Ritzel 0,81 und das ist schon arg grenzwertig. Meine Referenz ist 32er Ritzel und 22er Blatt (0,69), mit etwas um 0,75 käme ich gut hin, wenn ich noch entspannt bergauf fahren will, da müsste ich mit 36er Ritzel auf ein 27er Blatt runter, damit würde ich dann ~2,5 Gänge am anderen Ende verlieren, das ist mir zu viel. Ich spare einfach auf eine XX1, vielleicht klappts zu Weihnachten


----------



## Famulus36 (7. März 2013)

Aktueller und wohl auch erstmal entgültiger Stand:







Und hier zusammen mit meinem neuen kleinen Hopser:






Der rollt auch mit Einfachkurbel, 36er KB und 11-36er 10-fach-Kassette. Bin gespannt, wie sich das macht.


----------



## Famulus36 (7. März 2013)

@sundawn77: Saugeile Kiste!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

Nimm's mir nicht übel, aber dein Hopser gefällt mir deutlich besser als dein Torque...!  Pack da gescheite Reifen drauf und du hast ein erstklassiges Enduro-Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (7. März 2013)

Nehm ich dir nicht übel, mir geht´s genauso. 
Wobei mir das Torque so schon deutlich besser gefällt als im Originalzustand. Klar, die Hörnchen gehn optisch garnicht an nem Torque.
Was mir nicht gefällt, ist der arg flache Sitzrohrwinkel und das schon mehr als stattliche Gewicht. Wenn sich mein Konto von den Radlbau-Exzessen der letzten Monate erholt hat, wird ein Nicolai Helius FR oder AM-Rahmen gesucht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

Dich stört das Gewicht und dann willst du dir ein Nicoblei holen? Komische Idee  Einen Torque 2010-2012 Rahmen kriegst du billiger und der ist leichter als das Helius AM...! Für wirklich steilen Sitzwinkel müsstest du aber zu einem 2013er oder einem FRX greifen.


----------



## Mithras (7. März 2013)

Radbauexzesse ....  .. kenn ich .. *gg* .. die kann ich hier aber nicht posten weil andere Marke *g*


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. März 2013)

Dürfen hier auch bewegte Bilder rein?


----------



## Nill (8. März 2013)

@Famulus36: schön stimmig 


  @Hardtail94: NEIN !!   so lange die Sonne noch nicht bei mir ist   

Schönes Video


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. März 2013)

@Hardtail94

Schönes Video und echt gut gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. März 2013)

@Hardtail94: Bewegte Bilder immer gerne!  Aber die "bewegten Töne" sind nicht dein Ernst, oder? 
Die Strecke sieht nach Soaß aus!


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2013)

@all: danke  @smubob: wieso denn nicht?  FEiermukke geht doch immer 
Ne im Ernst, war eigentlich nur zu faul, was gescheites rasuzusuchen, und da der TOmmorowlandAftermoviemix noch aufm Desktop lag, hab ich eben den genommen  

Strecke is leider ein wenig kurz, hat aber ein vrdammt hohes Ausbaupotenzial und sie is so mega schnell!


----------



## iQue82 (8. März 2013)

So, ich nenne es dann auch mal "eingeweiht".
Originalzustand funktioniert übrigens ganz gut, wenn die Federung eingestellt ist.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. März 2013)

Fährst du die Voreinstellung der Gabel und des Dämpfers? Oder hast du schon alles auf dich eingestellt?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (8. März 2013)

Das Gapster würde ich zu gerne mal Probefahren


----------



## brandi (8. März 2013)

Na, das ist doch ein geiler Hobel ?




(gesehen außerhalb Deutschlands )


----------



## iQue82 (8. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Fährst du die Voreinstellung der Gabel und des Dämpfers? Oder hast du schon alles auf dich eingestellt?



Ich bin noch am ausprobieren. Ist mein erstes Fully und muss mich noch dran gewohnen.

Die Voreinstellung war mir persönlich zu weich.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. März 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> @smubob: wieso denn nicht?  FEiermukke geht doch immer


Na wohl eher "Reihermukke"  Ne, Musik ist ja immer Geschmacksache und es gibt ja sowas wie Lautstärkeregler... 




brandi schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch ein geiler Hobel ?


Das zu kapieren hat grad einen Moment gedauert...


----------



## hucke1982 (8. März 2013)

Habe heute mal mein "Ding" raus geholt... 

Schön oder?


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. März 2013)

@hucke1982 

geiles Teil! 

ich war heute auch mit meinem raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (8. März 2013)

So langsam gewöhne ich mich an die Optik des Strive.


Gerade Rohre sind mir aber trotzdem lieber...


----------



## specialized236 (8. März 2013)

also das torque ist echt schick macht voll was her


----------



## rmfausi (9. März 2013)

iQue82 schrieb:


> So, ich nenne es dann auch mal "eingeweiht".
> Originalzustand funktioniert übrigens ganz gut, wenn die Federung eingestellt ist.



Schönes Rad, herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit.  Wie macht sich der originale Sattel? Ich habe den heute mal ans Hardtail geschraubt und wollte morgen öhm heute mal eine Runde mit drehen.

@all Habt ihr eine gute Idee wie man nach so einer Schlammfahrt den Bereich Sitzrohr, Tretlager, Kettenblätter, Kefü und Umwerfer einigermaßen effektiv sauber bekommt? Das Gartenwasser ist noch abgedreht und die Gartenspritze hat ihre Mühe damit oder besser ich nicht soviel Geduld. 

Danke für die Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Shredschreck (9. März 2013)

Zimmertemp. Wassereimer in Kombo mit einer Schuhbürste


----------



## iQue82 (9. März 2013)

Ich hab das gröbste vor der Heimfahrt von Hand abgepult. Zu Hause dann auf dem Balkon trocknen lassen und mit Schuh- und Zahnbürste.


----------



## psx0407 (9. März 2013)

hucke1982 schrieb:


> Habe heute mal mein "Ding" raus geholt...Schön oder?


fast perfekt...

"rot und blau trägt kasperls frau" => das rot der kindshock bei muffe und hebel beissen sich mit dem blau-elox. für knapp 30 euro kannst du dir einen farbkit in schwarz oder blau-elox von kindshock kaufen und die beiden dinge tauschen.

dann ist´s aber perfekt!   

psx0407


----------



## psx0407 (9. März 2013)

hucke1982 schrieb:


> Habe heute mal mein "Ding" raus geholt...Schön oder?


fast perfekt...fast.

"rot und blau trägt kasperls frau" => das rot der kindshock bei muffe und hebel beissen sich mit dem blau-elox. für knapp 30 euro kannst du dir einen farbkit in schwarz oder blau-elox von kindshock kaufen und die beiden dinge tauschen.

dann ist´s aber perfekt!   

psx0407


----------



## ASQ (9. März 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> fast perfekt...fast.
> 
> "rot und blau trägt kasperls frau" => das rot der kindshock bei muffe und hebel beissen sich mit dem blau-elox. für knapp 30 euro kannst du dir einen farbkit in schwarz oder blau-elox von kindshock kaufen und die beiden dinge tauschen.
> 
> ...



Also das kleine Rot-tüpfelchen find ich persönlich gar ned schlecht. Wenn das auch noch Blau ist, wirds zu monoton find ich. Mehr dürfte es aber nicht sein, aber so n kleiner akzent hat was.


----------



## jedy (9. März 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @all Habt ihr eine gute Idee wie man nach so einer Schlammfahrt den Bereich Sitzrohr, Tretlager, Kettenblätter, Kefü und Umwerfer einigermaßen effektiv sauber bekommt? Das Gartenwasser ist noch abgedreht und die Gartenspritze hat ihre Mühe damit oder besser ich nicht soviel Geduld.
> 
> Danke für die Antworten im voraus, Gruß rmfausi



den schlamm am rahmen lass ich immer trocknen und klopfe dann mit einem handfeger ab. um den antrieb muss man sich natürlich - je nach verschmutzungsgrad - separat kümmern.

meine beiden räder haben seit ende oktober auch kein wasser mehr gesehen und funktionieren bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (9. März 2013)

Besorg dir einen langen Pinsel. Mit Wasser dazu bekommt man dann alles gut ab und braucht sogar erstaunlich wenig.


----------



## Nduro (9. März 2013)

@jedy  
Deine Antwort mindert etwas mein schlechtes Gewissen.Ich mache das nämlich auch so.


----------



## der_erce (9. März 2013)

Tolle Bikes! Das Rot der KS hätte dann aber entweder Weiß oder Schwarz sein müssen. Ansonsten toll. Aujch das Rote Torque gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MaXXimus (9. März 2013)

war auch schon drausen


----------



## mondo-mania (9. März 2013)

Mein Radl ist mittlerweile auch fertig. Man muss sagen dass es ne Fusion aus Strive 7.0 Komponenten und nem 2012 Torque Frameset is. Farblich etwas schlicht aber die Wahl hatte ich leider nicht. 
Muss vllt nochn blauer Lenker dran aber so gefällts mir auch schon ganz gut.


----------



## Master_KK (9. März 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Mein Radl ist mittlerweile auch fertig. Man muss sagen dass es ne Fusion aus Strive 7.0 Komponenten und nem 2012 Torque Frameset is. Farblich etwas schlicht aber die Wahl hatte ich leider nicht.
> Muss vllt nochn blauer Lenker dran aber so gefällts mir auch schon ganz gut.



Schick! Ich wusste doch das ich das Kneipp-Bad irgendwoher kenne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (9. März 2013)

Feierabendrunde...


----------



## der_erce (9. März 2013)

Es wartet noch auf Teile vom Eloxieren und auf die Naben.


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. März 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Mein Radl ist mittlerweile auch fertig. Man muss sagen dass es ne Fusion aus Strive 7.0 Komponenten und nem 2012 Torque Frameset is.



dann könnte man es also Strorque nennen 

Sieht gut aus


----------



## rmfausi (9. März 2013)

Hallo an alle,
danke für die vielen Tipps zum Putzen. Ich werde mir dann meine Zahnbürste zweckentfremden. An den Sand im Mund ab jetzt werde ich mich schon irgendwie gewöhnen.  Einen Pinsel habe ich auch noch,
geht auch ein Rasierpinsel?  Warten bis der Dreck abfällt ist nicht so meins.

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Ich habe gerade kein aktuelles Bild weder sauber noch dreckig, geändert wurde auch nichts.


----------



## brillenboogie (9. März 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Warten bis der Dreck abfällt ist nicht so meins.



ist finde ich die beste methode! nur gabel, dämpfer, sattelstütze und antrieb werden nach jedem einsatz kurz gereinigt. 
alles andere lohnt zu der jahreszeit auch nicht, wird ja eh zeitnah wieder eingesaut.
ist aber vielleicht auch typabhängig. kann mich auch nicht erinnern, wann mein auto zuletzt gereinigt wurde. 

genug ot meinerseits, ist ja ne galerie. mein entfärbtes torque:


----------



## ASQ (10. März 2013)

Frisch geputzt, geölt und gefettet... Frauchen Trauert schon weils zum verkauf rausgeht, aber den Platz dann mit einem Gapster tauschen wird, was Sie wieder Fröhlich stimmt

EDIT: Bike ist verkauft,, hat nichtmal 24 Stunden gedauert^^ ,,,und das Gapster ist schon bestellt 

Albumfotos


----------



## tom194 (10. März 2013)

Hier mal mein Nerve mit neuen kashima Gabel und Dämfer und das Grün mit schwarzer Folie überklebt


----------



## Nill (10. März 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> meine beiden räder haben seit ende oktober auch kein wasser mehr gesehen und funktionieren bestens


----------



## 21XC12 (10. März 2013)

Heute mal das ~TRAILFLOW~ ausgeführt ...


----------



## Nico Laus (10. März 2013)

Wow so schön trocken bei dir. Hier gibt es Schneeregen. Daher nur ein Handyfoto aus der trockenen Garage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (10. März 2013)

Mein neues Gapstar nach bzw. vor nicht artgerechter Ausfahrt ;-).
















Aber es fühlt sich auf den EZB-Trails schonmal richtig gut an  .


----------



## 21XC12 (10. März 2013)

Sehr schöne Bikes!! Sowohl das FRX als auch das EX!!!  Jetzt kann die Saison kommen!!!


----------



## rmfausi (10. März 2013)

Das FRX  vom Nico Laus gefällt mir auch, aber sach mal ist das orange in Wirklichkeit so blass? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nico Laus (10. März 2013)

Das liegt am Handyfoto bei schlechtem Licht. Wenn das Wetter mal etwas schöner wird, schiebe ich gute Fotos nach.


----------



## Deleted 266357 (10. März 2013)

So. Dann stelle ich mein bike auch mal vor  habe es gestern abgeholt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

Schöne Bikes auf der Seite


----------



## Famulus36 (11. März 2013)

Hab mich der Style-Polizei gebeugt und die Ergon-Hörnchen gegen normale Griffe (No-name, abgeschnitten wegen Gripshift) getauscht. Schlanker aussehen tut es allemal, mal sehen, wie es sich fährt. Hier liegt ja erstmal 10cm Neuschnee...


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

Sieht definitiv 1000mal besser aus


----------



## JulianM. (11. März 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (11. März 2013)

Und spart rein optisch n halbes Kilo.


----------



## unchained (11. März 2013)

Gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden der Bilder eines Nerve AL9.9 oder SL hat?  Würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## 4kor (11. März 2013)

hi jungs und mädels, 
am freitag mein neues spielzeug vom postmann bekommen  






 (sry für das schlechte iphone-bild )


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. März 2013)

Für Die Letzten Bikes


----------



## Sasse82 (11. März 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Hab mich der Style-Polizei gebeugt und die Ergon-Hörnchen gegen normale Griffe (No-name, abgeschnitten wegen Gripshift) getauscht. ...



Warum eigentlich Grip-Shift?
Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen damit auf Trails unterwegs zu sein bzw. die Dinger allgemein fürs MTB zu nutzen. Kommt es da nicht gelegentlich mal vor, dass man versehentlich schaltet während man den Lenker auf schwierigen Passagen stärker im Griff hat?


----------



## Famulus36 (11. März 2013)

Ist noch ne Erblast von meinem letzten Bike. In Sachen Schaltbarkeit und Gewicht (ok, das spielt hier kaum ne Rolle...) find ich es besser als jeden Trigger. Unbeabsichtigtes Schalten ist mir bisher noch nicht passiert, da lagern die Hände auch eher aussen auf dem Griff.
Bin aber eh grad dabei, den Antrieb neu zu planen: 1x10 mit leichterer Kurbel. Und 10-fach mit Gripshift gibts erst mit der neuen X0-Generation, die mir noch zu teuer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (11. März 2013)

4kor schrieb:


> hi jungs und mädels,
> am freitag mein neues spielzeug vom postmann bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



Geile Farbe! Mal etwas anderes als das Schwarz, das andere Schwarz und das helle Schwarz das man auch mal gerne Weiss nennt.


----------



## 4kor (11. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Geile Farbe! Mal etwas anderes als das Schwarz, das andere Schwarz und das helle Schwarz das man auch mal gerne Weiss nennt.


danke, finde ich auch. sehr geiles mattes grau mit leuchtender gelb-grüner (etwas glänzender) folie  

schau das ich mal ein schärferes Bild hochlade


----------



## jimmykane (11. März 2013)

Bei einem FRX hätte ich mich auch ganz klar für "pogo grey" entschieden! Bin gespannt auf ein richtiges Foto in freier Natur ;-). (meinetwegen auch vor ner Bank, wie bei mir...)


----------



## Fonsie (11. März 2013)

Ja das grau hatt was.Hätte jemand etwas schärfere Bilder?
Auch von dem Radar Black?


----------



## semmel (11. März 2013)

4kor schrieb:


> danke, finde ich auch. sehr geiles mattes grau mit leuchtender gelb-grüner (etwas glänzender) folie
> 
> schau das ich mal ein schärferes Bild hochlade



Echt geile Farbe, jetzt freu ich mich auf meins noch mehr.


----------



## 4kor (11. März 2013)

Hi jungs und mädels, 
anbei mal ein etwas schärferes bild 
-> zum bike: fährt sich echt geil  freu mich schon auf den ersten park-einsatz


----------



## Mithras (11. März 2013)

geil, lauter "Neue"  ....


----------



## Fartzilla (11. März 2013)

Also wenn es draußen steht siehts viel geiler aus als im Haus


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. März 2013)

Einfach Nur Geil


----------



## Famulus36 (11. März 2013)

Stimmt, das grau kommt gut! Ist das Elox oder Lack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (11. März 2013)

Bestimmt Lack


----------



## Nico Laus (11. März 2013)

Etwas herumexperimentiert.


----------



## Fonsie (11. März 2013)

Kommt schon gut.
Hast auch eins bei Tageslicht?


----------



## Nico Laus (11. März 2013)

Kommt noch... Es wird viel zu früh dunkel. 

Eins noch.


----------



## Deleted 266357 (11. März 2013)

Sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## Nico Laus (12. März 2013)

Wie gewünscht noch ein paar bei Tageslicht.


----------



## 4kor (12. März 2013)

schick (hast aber nicht Ã¼ber nacht stehen gelassen oder? ) â¦ 

hast die laufrÃ¤der gecleant oder? groÃer act gewesen? hab ich mir naemlich auch schon Ã¼berlegt


----------



## Nico Laus (12. März 2013)

Klar, das ist der FRX-Parkplatz. 

Sticker gingen gut ab. War etwas Knibbelei, ließen sich mit etwas Vorsicht sogar als Ganzes abziehen.
Vielleicht hätte ich ein oder zwei Sticker drauf lassen sollen...ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden, wie es besser aussieht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

Gefällt mir SEHR gut! Wäre dieses Jahr, wo es den Rahmen nicht mehr in raw gibt, auch definitiv meine Wahl gewesen.

Und es ist gut, dass du alle Felgensticker abgemacht hast, sieht so am besten aus 

Wenn man ganz pingelig ist, könnte man noch die KeFü Teile und das Schaltwerk gegen ein schwarzes tauschen, fände ich schöner. Stört jetzt aber nicht übermäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (12. März 2013)

Etwas Weißes, um die Unterrohrgrafik weiterzuführen, finde ich ganz OK, aber die klobige Kettenführung stört mich auch. Am liebsten wäre mir eine schwarze KeFü mit der neuen Saint Kurbel (weiße Saint Aufschrift). Aber Teile nur der Optik wegen zu tauschen möchte ich mir im Moment nicht leisten. Das Bike wird erstmal so gefahren wie es ist.


----------



## jimmykane (12. März 2013)

Die Aufkleber gehen extrem einfach und restlos ab, jedenfalls denke ich, dass es für andere SUN-Laufräder auch gilt.


----------



## NobbyRalph (12. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wie gewünscht noch ein paar bei Tageslicht.


 
Richtig fett!!


----------



## psx0407 (12. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Etwas Weißes, um die Unterrohrgrafik weiterzuführen, finde ich ganz OK, aber die klobige Kettenführung stört mich auch. Am liebsten wäre mir eine schwarze KeFü mit der neuen Saint Kurbel (weiße Saint Aufschrift). Aber Teile nur der Optik wegen zu tauschen möchte ich mir im Moment nicht leisten. Das Bike wird erstmal so gefahren wie es ist.


mal abgesehen von der geldfrage hier meine meinung als optik-fetischist:
das gold der felgen harmoniert nicht mit dem bronze-orange von wippe, lenker, decals, etc.
also:
tausche die felgen gegen einen weiss-schwarzen laufradsatz oder gegen einen schwarz-weissen laufradsatz.
dann die kefü gegen eine schwarze tauschen, dto. schaltwerk.
lenker in schwarz, gleiche ausführung.

dann ist dein frx fast so geil wie meins:   




psx0407


----------



## simdiem (13. März 2013)

Die Felgen sind nicht gold, sondern orange eloxiert....


----------



## NobbyRalph (13. März 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von der geldfrage hier meine meinung als optik-fetischist:
> das gold der felgen harmoniert nicht mit dem bronze-orange von wippe, lenker, decals, etc.
> also:
> tausche die felgen gegen einen weiss-schwarzen laufradsatz oder gegen einen schwarz-weissen laufradsatz.
> ...


 
Also ich bin in gewissem Mass auch Optik-Fetischist, aber das Gesamtpaket von Nico Laus gefällt mir besser. Dein Bike ist - bitte nicht böse sein, dagegen etwas fad, wenn auch trotzdem eine absolut geile Fahrmaschine.
Dass bei den verschiedenen Herstellern die Farb-Eloxale immer ein wenig unterschiedlich ausfallen, ist normal, aber stimmig ist das Nico Laus Bike allemal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wie gewünscht noch ein paar bei Tageslicht.



Ist das nachträglich schwarz lackiert oder gab es das Speedzone auch in schwarz?


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ist das nachträglich schwarz lackiert oder gab es das Speedzone auch in schwarz?


 
Ich würde mal sagen, dass ist die Standard Version des Whipzone.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. März 2013)

Erwischt... ****, dachte wäre nen 2012er...


----------



## der_erce (13. März 2013)

Da muss ich Smubob zustimmen, hätt ich nicht letztes Jahr schon zugeschlagen, wäre das sicher meine Rahmenfarbe geworden. Gefällt mir sehr gut.  @Nico Laus magst mal ne Nahaufnahme von der Bremsleitungsklemme vorne am Steuerrohr machen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Aber Teile nur der Optik wegen zu tauschen möchte ich mir im Moment nicht leisten. Das Bike wird erstmal so gefahren wie es ist.


Genau so war's gemeint


----------



## Nico Laus (14. März 2013)

> @Nico Laus magst mal ne Nahaufnahme von der Bremsleitungsklemme vorne am Steuerrohr machen?


Ich habe dir mal ein Crop aus dem Originalfoto gezogen. Ist zwar die falsche Seite, sieht aber genauso aus.


----------



## der_erce (14. März 2013)

Dank dir. Interessantes Teil.


----------



## pirata (16. März 2013)

torque in seiner neuen heimat


----------



## 21XC12 (16. März 2013)

Ich hab meins heute wieder gut eingesaut!!!


----------



## jedy (16. März 2013)

so muss das aussehen 

gefällt mir viel besser als die ganzen blitzeblank polierten eloxschleudern hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pirata (16. März 2013)

man kann es ja nur einsauen wenn auch das passende wetter dazu herrscht


----------



## 21XC12 (16. März 2013)

Hör auf uns die Nase lang zu machen!!! Kannst uns ja das gute Wetter von Spanien hier rüber schicken! So langsam hab ich genug vom Matsch, Schnee und Regen!!! 
Im Grunde wär's mir s*****egal wenn es jemand für mich putzen würde!!


----------



## Sasse82 (16. März 2013)

Heute haben sich endlich mal wieder zwei Canyons nach Bad Wildbad verirrt. Die Saison ist eröffnet! Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

Sehr gut!


----------



## simdiem (16. März 2013)

@Sasse82 

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## Nico Laus (16. März 2013)

Und wie kommst du mit dem Luftfahrwerk klar? Hast du die Gabel eine ganze Ecke härter als den Dämpfer?


----------



## Fartzilla (16. März 2013)

Tolle Bilder gefällt mir.. Wildbad muss ich auch noch hin aber heute war Bikeparkbau angesagt


----------



## sirios (17. März 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich hab meins heute wieder gut eingesaut!!!



Passt farblich sehr gut zum Garagentor


----------



## ASQ (17. März 2013)

...also Doublecrown sieht schon sehr Sexy aus muß ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (17. März 2013)

@sirios

Biste zurück aus Texas? Und haste dir ne GoPro geschnappt? Ich hoffe es Wetter wird bald mal besser hier dann können wir's wieder krachen lassen!!


----------



## xXJojoXx (17. März 2013)

Putzen ist angesagt !


----------



## Austrian Beduin (17. März 2013)

Mein neues Canyon:


----------



## ssiemund (17. März 2013)

Gratuliere, schönes Bike aber was ist denn ein Grand Canyon 9.0, im Canyon Shop gibts das nicht


----------



## BENDERR (17. März 2013)

grand canyon al 9.0 ..


----------



## Austrian Beduin (17. März 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Gratuliere, schönes Bike aber was ist denn ein Grand Canyon 9.0, im Canyon Shop gibts das nicht


 
Sorry, mein altes ist ein 9.0 MJ 2009... das ist ein 8.0 ! Ich kann aber meine Daten nicht aktualisieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Austrian Beduin (17. März 2013)

noch eines:


----------



## Austrian Beduin (17. März 2013)

Das "alte AL 9.0" bei der Val D´Uina Schlucht:


----------



## NobbyRalph (17. März 2013)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Putzen ist angesagt !


 
Aber die Satteloberseite ist tip top sauber geblieben


----------



## BENDERR (17. März 2013)

fully fahrer eben


----------



## Sasse82 (17. März 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du mit dem Luftfahrwerk klar? Hast du die Gabel eine ganze Ecke härter als den Dämpfer?



Bisher komme ich gut mit klar, allerdings fehlt mir auch der direkte Vergleich. Die perfekten Einstellungen und Luftdruck habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Aber das wird sich schon geben sobald die Temperaturen wieder steigen und ich öfter fahren kann.
Eigentlich fahre ich den Dämpfer nicht härter als die Gabel. Allerdings bin ich nach dem Tag in Bad Wildbad der Meinung, dass ich bei beiden ruhig noch mehr Luftdruck drauf pumpen kann. Ich kam zu oft bis ans Ende des Federwegs, auch wenn es sich jetzt nicht schlimm angefühlt hat, kein hartes Aufsetzen oder so...


----------



## Nippes80 (17. März 2013)

Welcher Vorbau ist das?



21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich hab meins heute wieder gut eingesaut!!!


----------



## jedy (17. März 2013)

dürfte ein easton havoc sein


----------



## xXJojoXx (17. März 2013)

BENDERR schrieb:


> fully fahrer eben



Wenn Du bei mir in der näheren Umgebung strecken findest, die es notwendig machen, die meiste Zeit aus dem Sattel zu gehen und ihn damit auch einzusauen, bist Du herzlich eingeladen, sie mir zu zeigen !


----------



## BENDERR (17. März 2013)

hey hey young-gun!
nicht alles bierernst nehmen 

wo wohnst du denn? auf deinen bildern kann man doch im hintergrund ein paar hügel erkennen.. so schlimm kanns ja dann nicht sein


----------



## xXJojoXx (17. März 2013)

In der Nähe von Mainz: viel Wald = Fehlanzeige und von den ganzen Hügeln geht's, dank des Weinbaus, nur auf Feldwegen runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachgauer05 (17. März 2013)

Servus,

hier mein gewichtsoptimiertes 2012 Nerve XC in forestgreen/white...


----------



## ASQ (17. März 2013)

Flachgauer05 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hier mein gewichtsoptimiertes 2012 Nerve XC in forestgreen/white...



Hmm,, ich seh nur Schwarz Weiß,,, oder kommt das auf dem Foto einfach ned rüber ?


----------



## Mithras (17. März 2013)

Gewichtsoptimiert.. Laufräder, Contis und Sattel ?


----------



## Flachgauer05 (17. März 2013)

@ASQ

kommt auf den Fotos leider nicht so rüber, 
ist ein schönes dunkelgrün metallic 

 @Mithras

ja unter anderem

Laufräder
Schläuche
hinten auf 160er Bremse umgebaut
Titankit Hinterbau / Bremsanlage / Vorbau
restliche Schrauben Alu
Sattel
Sattelstütze
Sattelstützenklemme
Lenker
Griffe
Kassette
Kette
Schaltwerksröllchen
Schnellspanner hinten

etwas schwerer bin ich mit den Contis geworden, haben aber ein spürbar besseren Rollwiderstand


----------



## 21XC12 (17. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Welcher Vorbau ist das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo!!!


----------



## chris.b (18. März 2013)

Sorry Jungs, aber ich muss ja mal sagen, dass ich diese gecleanten Felgen unfassbar langweilig finde. Erinnert mich immer an die gecleanten Golfs der Dorfjugend.

So'n bissl Kontrast muss doch sein. Nicht total nervös, Akzente halt.

Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Gewicht, das sind alles Torques, die die nackten Felgen haben.


----------



## Wilddieb (18. März 2013)

Das seh ich irgendwie völlig anders, besonders vom optischen Standpunkt. 

Z.B. Beim Strive von Flachgauer sieht man die Decals auf den Felgen wo Marke und Modell draufstehen und damit hat sichs. Ansonsten sind die einfach schwarz und unaufdringlich und würden sich an den meissten Bikes recht gut machen.

Hingegen bei den Felgen auf manchen Torques und natürlich auch bei vielen anderen Bikes, sind die Felgen mit Decals dermassen vollgepappt, dass man das Gefühl bekommt, eine Windmühle sause an einem vorbei. Besonders wenn es noch schicke Elox felgen sind, ziemlich. Dann noch in Kombination mit Reifen, die auch gerne ihre aufdringliche Schrift draufhaben, ist das etwas zu viel des Guten mit Farbe und Mustern.
Manche scheinen das zu mögen, ich gehöre zu denen, die es nicht tun.

Da finde ich es viel schöner, wenn man die Decals von den Felgen nimmt und mehr von der Grundfarbe der Felge zeigt. 
So ergibt das entweder einen dezenten Akzent, oder ein gleichmässiger Kontrast, je nach Aufbau.


----------



## Deleted176859 (18. März 2013)

chris.b schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, aber ich muss ja mal sagen, dass ich diese gecleanten Felgen unfassbar langweilig finde. Erinnert mich immer an die gecleanten Golfs der Dorfjugend.
> 
> So'n bissl Kontrast muss doch sein. Nicht total nervös, Akzente halt.
> 
> Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit Gewicht, das sind alles Torques, die die nackten Felgen haben.



Absolut auch meine Meinung....!!!


----------



## chris.b (18. März 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Z.B. Beim Strive von Flachgauer sieht man die Decals auf den Felgen wo Marke und Modell draufstehen und damit hat sichs. Ansonsten sind die einfach schwarz und unaufdringlich und würden sich an den meissten Bikes recht gut machen.



Das ist ein Nerve.

Das sind Acros Felgen (bzw. LRS), die kommen schon so, da wurde nix gecleant.

=================

Ich kann verstehen, wenn einem der DeeMax Style zu viel ist. Aber die Bikes vieler User hier sind schwarz, mit schwarz, mit schwarz als Akzent. Dann am besten noch schwarze Felgen. Die ganz krassen Draufgänger haben dann farbige Felgen.

Sieht aus wie die erwähnten Golfs (oder Polos).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (18. März 2013)

Zum Glück darf ja jeder sein Bike nach seinem eigenen, persönlichen Geschmack auf-/ umbauen. 

Und die einen mögen eben die fahrende Littfasssäule, die anderen nicht..


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2013)

Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und jeder darfs haben wie er möchte, mir gefällts schwarz/weiß, finds schad, dass Canyon die "Farbe" nimmer anbietet.

Einmal mein gewichtoptimiertes Nerve AM, muss mir mal ne Waage zulegen, aber ich denk so um die 13kg werdens wohl sein.


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. März 2013)

@Boardi05

Schönes Rad und schönes Bild


----------



## B767 (18. März 2013)

ei





ASQ schrieb:


> Hmm,, ich seh nur Schwarz Weiß,,, oder kommt das auf dem Foto einfach ned rüber ?



als Besitzer eines XC in der gleichen Farbe hatte ich mich auch gewundert.

Grüße aus dem Pott.


----------



## Flachgauer05 (18. März 2013)

Servus,



chris.b schrieb:


> Das sind Acros Felgen *(bzw. LRS)*



nur die Felgen sind von Acros 
 @B767

das ist ja das schöne an der Farbe, 
man sieht es erst auf den zweiten Blick 
drum hab ich auch ein paar dunkelgrün eloxierte Teile verbaut...

Details erst auf den zweiten Blick


----------



## Wilddieb (18. März 2013)

chris.b schrieb:


> Das ist ein Nerve.
> 
> Das sind Acros Felgen (bzw. LRS), die kommen schon so, da wurde nix gecleant.
> 
> ...



Sry, ja weiss Nerve, aus irgendeinem Grund hab ich Strive geschrieben. oO
Eben, an den Felgen braucht man nix zu machen weil die schon "normal" daherkommen.

Das was ich meine sieht man z.B. bei Nico laus FRX sehr gut. Die Felgen machen einen richtig guten Kontrast zum Bike, da braucht man nicht noch Decals auf den Felgen um noch mehr Kontrast zu haben. Aber eben, ist halt Geschmackssache.

Schwarz Matt ist halt total angesagt. Leider... Es sieht zwar cool aus, aber kann genausoschnell langweilig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris.b (18. März 2013)

Ich bin überzeugt, dass schwarz matt nur hier im Forum angesagt ist. Wenn man sich in Whistler oder auch nur in Fort William an die Bergstation stellen würde, könnte man die ganze Pracht des Regenbogens erleben.


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. März 2013)

angesagt hin oder her... 
Schwarz ist geil und bunt ist geil! 
Aber was bringt einem ein Bike das irgendwo angesagt ist, aber derjenigen Person selbst nicht gefällt? Soll einfach jeder mit seinem Bike machen was er will. Im Endeffekt kommt es eh nicht auf die Optik an.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. März 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und jeder darfs haben wie er möchte, mir gefällts schwarz/weiß, finds schad, dass Canyon die "Farbe" nimmer anbietet.
> 
> Einmal mein gewichtoptimiertes Nerve AM, muss mir mal ne Waage zulegen, aber ich denk so um die 13kg werdens wohl sein.



Steht gut da! Was wurde bis jetzt alles geändert? 
Langt dir das Bike bis jetzt oder kommt was anderes?

Zur Aussicht sag ich nix, hab schon zu oft beneidet


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Steht gut da! Was wurde bis jetzt alles geändert?
> Langt dir das Bike bis jetzt oder kommt was anderes?
> 
> Zur Aussicht sag ich nix, hab schon zu oft beneidet



Zee Bremsen, Magura Storm SL Scheiben, Crossmax SX Laufräder, Reifen und die Reverb, rest ist noch original, das bleibt nun so und wird noch ne weile gefahren, später wirds dann wohl durch ein Stive ersetzt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. März 2013)

"angesagt", "trendy", "in Mode" ... alles Begriffe für Mitläufer ohne eigene Meinung bzw. eigenen Geschmack 

Mir ist es sowas von schnurz, was Andere von meinem Bike denken.  _Ich persönlich_ finde Felgen mit flächigen Decals auch zum kotzen (sowas wie Deemax, Haven, Crossmax... ist für mich der optische Super-GAU), ich mag meine Felgen auch am liebsten blanco:





BTW: auch an einem knallbunten Rad würde ich immer einfarbige Felgen ohne Decals haben wollen...


----------



## Wilddieb (18. März 2013)

Hmm, ja, von der Farbe her vermisse ich meinen alten Diamondback X10. Grün Metallic. Sowas hatte einfach absolut keiner! 

In Sachen Farbe finde ich die GTs der letzten Jahre übrigens ganz stark. Richtig knalliges Zeug und Muster. Aktuell wurden die deutlich schlichter, halt der Masse angepasst würde ich mal sagen. 

Ich kann mit einem Schwarz/Weissem Hobel gut leben. In erster Linie muss es sich gut fahren.


----------



## Deleted 266357 (18. März 2013)

Die erste ausfahrt mit meinem Torque


----------



## Fartzilla (18. März 2013)

Da ist ja auch meins


----------



## Deleted 266357 (18. März 2013)

Stimmt. Jetzt wo du es sagst  
War ne coole Tour


----------



## gasok.ONE (18. März 2013)

Flachgauer05 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hier mein gewichtsoptimiertes 2012 Nerve XC in forestgreen/white...




Warum nicht gleich ein cf...
Stünde einigen parts am bike besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (18. März 2013)

​

Mein CF im Juni 2012 mit alten Parts. Neues Foto mit aktuellen Parts folgt (Sram Schaltwerk, DT Swiss LRS und neue Kurbel)


----------



## Flachgauer05 (18. März 2013)

Servus



gasok.ONE schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich ein cf...



der Kauf letztes Jahr im Herbst war relativ spontan...
das Nerve XC war das einzige Fully was mir zusagte und das es in Größe M noch gab...


----------



## MaXXimus (18. März 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden und jeder darfs haben wie er möchte, mir gefällts schwarz/weiß, finds schad, dass Canyon die "Farbe" nimmer anbietet.
> 
> Einmal mein gewichtoptimiertes Nerve AM, muss mir mal ne Waage zulegen, aber ich denk so um die 13kg werdens wohl sein.




schönes bild und schönes bike. schwarz weiß gefällts auch mir am besten^^


----------



## der_erce (19. März 2013)

Nice nice


----------



## oliver13007 (20. März 2013)

So, dann werde ich mich mal hier einreihen mit meinem:
Canyon Torque FRX Whipzone (Fox) 2013


----------



## S.Tschuschke (20. März 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> So, dann werde ich mich mal hier einreihen mit meinem:
> Canyon Torque FRX Whipzone (Fox) 2013



Sehr schön! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## gladbacher (20. März 2013)

Meins fertig für den Frühling


----------



## gladbacher (20. März 2013)

.


----------



## gladbacher (20. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gladbacher (20. März 2013)




----------



## Boogiemonster (21. März 2013)

@gladbacher : sieht wirklich super aus. Wie hast Du den Rahmen so sauber
 gecleant?


----------



## gladbacher (21. März 2013)

Am besten geht's mit Aceton oder einem ähnlichen verdünner, mit einem Schwamm auftragen und etwas einwirken lassen. Nicht zu wild schruben sonst geht das schwarz auch verloren;-)

Sonnige Grüsse aus Graubünden


----------



## Boogiemonster (21. März 2013)

gladbacher schrieb:


> Am besten geht's mit Aceton oder einem ähnlichen verdünner, mit einem Schwamm auftragen und etwas einwirken lassen. Nicht zu wild schruben sonst geht das schwarz auch verloren;-)
> 
> Sonnige Grüsse aus Graubünden




Danke werds probieren, wenn mein Weiss auf dem Oberrohr noch mehr "Macken" und Fehlstellen bekommt.


----------



## Thefreakshow (21. März 2013)




----------



## jimmykane (21. März 2013)

Mein Gapstar nun mit Zee.






Mehr Fotos hier

Bald gibt's hoffentlich auch Fotos vom artgerechten Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (22. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Gapstar, Canyon sollte die Zee als serie verbauen, ist einfach ne saugute Bremse.


----------



## fetty (22. März 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Mein Gapstar nun mit Zee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sehr schick


----------



## Mithras (22. März 2013)

aktuell.. schmalerer HR is noch im Zulauf ...


----------



## Trailmaster1212 (22. März 2013)

Hier mal meine 3 Canyons


----------



## Nouse2112 (22. März 2013)

Heut mal ne kleine runde im schnee gedreht :-D


----------



## Wbs_70 (23. März 2013)

hier auch Schnee heute


----------



## rider_x (23. März 2013)

@ Mithras

Wofür der Mantel um die Sattelstütze?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2013)

Vermutlich als Polsterung gegen eine Schlepplift Stange...


----------



## Mithras (23. März 2013)

rider_x schrieb:


> @ Mithras
> 
> Wofür der Mantel um die Sattelstütze?



Hi, nicht als Polster sondern um wegrutschen des liftbügels zu minimieren. Funktioniert ganz gut, Bügel halten deutlich besser.


----------



## Flash008 (23. März 2013)

Hallo, heute die erste kleine ausfahrt. mir hat es gefallen klettert super wippt nix.

für die, die immer noch nach der richtigen grösse suchen meiner ist L bin 180cm SL 87
mit den 35mm vorbau passt es mir suuperb(64cm oberrohr inkl vorbau), was manche stören kann ist die überstandhöhe. ich hab nur 3 cm frei zum oberrohr, vorne sollte man(n) aber eh nicht absteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_sunshine (23. März 2013)

Mein 2009er CF in Größe S


----------



## Sasse82 (24. März 2013)

Auch wenn große Kinder durchaus immer noch gerne im Matsch spielen, es wird so langsam verdammt noch mal Zeit für Frühling!

http://youtu.be/bNhg6imyMBQ


----------



## Fartzilla (24. März 2013)

Sehr geil.. Wo wart ihr?


----------



## Sasse82 (24. März 2013)

Das war das Saison Opening im Bikepark Albstadt


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. März 2013)

Gestern in Albstadt.


----------



## Nill (24. März 2013)

@Chris sunshine: Geiles Gerät  Sieht schnell aus !

 @Sasse82: Coole Fotos ....und JA !! ES WIRD ZEIT !!! 

@T.schuschke:  Bikepark Saison kann kommen ! Werde morgen auch mal in einen Park fahren...... Bilder kommen dann noch.


----------



## Mithras (24. März 2013)

määh ich will auch


----------



## chris_sunshine (24. März 2013)

Nill schrieb:


> @Chris sunshine: Geiles Gerät  Sieht schnell aus !
> 
> @Sasse82: Coole Fotos ....und JA !! ES WIRD ZEIT !!!
> 
> @T.schuschke:  Bikepark Saison kann kommen ! Werde morgen auch mal in einen Park fahren...... Bilder kommen dann noch.



Jo ist es auch, wenn das Knie wieder fit ist


----------



## der_erce (24. März 2013)

@Flash008 wie ich finde, die schönste Farbkombo.  @chris_sunshine ein geiles Bike und sehr schönes Cockpit @Sasse82 sieht nach fun aus  Ist das simdiem? Das Bike kommt mir so bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (24. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @Flash008 wie ich finde, die schönste Farbkombo.  @chris_sunshine ein geiles Bike und sehr schönes Cockpit @Sasse82 sieht nach fun aus  Ist das simdiem? Das Bike kommt mir so bekannt vor.



Gut aufgepasst . Der Dreckspatz auf dem weißen FRX bin ich. Das Photo ist auch der Beweis, dass mein Bike auch hin und wieder eingesaut wird. Das Bild ist quasi zur ersten Halbzeit entspanden. 3 Abfahrten später war von dem weiß nichts mehr zu sehen. Kein Witz


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. März 2013)

Simon war auch fast nicht mehr zu sehen


----------



## der_erce (25. März 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Gut aufgepasst . Der Dreckspatz auf dem weißen FRX bin ich. Das Photo ist auch der Beweis, dass mein Bike auch hin und wieder eingesaut wird. Das Bild ist quasi zur ersten Halbzeit entspanden. 3 Abfahrten später war von dem weiß nichts mehr zu sehen. Kein Witz



Hehe...dacht ich mir schon. Sag mal hängt dein Bike so im SAG oder hast du nen Angleset drin? Der Lenkwinkel is ja mal fast schon pornös  !


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. März 2013)

@Wbs_70

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## simdiem (26. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hehe...dacht ich mir schon. Sag mal hängt dein Bike so im SAG oder hast du nen Angleset drin? Der Lenkwinkel is ja mal fast schon pornös  !



Hey, stimmt, der Lenkwinkel sieht echt ziemlich heftig aus.  Ich fahre ca. 30-35% SAG. Im stehend fahren dürfte sich das ein wenig relativieren. Ein Angle Set habe ich nicht verbaut. Der Trackflip steht auf 203 Low. Also 64° lenkwinkel. Da es an dem Tag ziemlich kalt war und ich deutlich an der Gabel gemerkt habe wie die Viskosität gestiegen ist (Gabel insgesamt härter) könnte es auch ein wenig daran liegen. Wobei dies bei einer statischen Belastung eigentlich keine Rolle spielen dürfte. 
Eventuell müsste ich mich mal nach einer 325er Feder umsehen. Falls mal wieder zuviel Geld in der Tasche sein sollte  Oder vielleicht die Vorspannung ein wenig erhöhen. Andererseits habe ich auch keine Durchschläge am Heck, wobei der Gummipuffer immer auf Anschlag ist ^^.

Gruß Simon


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2013)

Danke für die Info. Ich werde diese Saison mal mehr mit dem Trackflip spielen. Hab den letztes Jahr nicht einmal ausprobiert und bin mit 203 hi komplett durch gefahren.
Wie bist eigentlich mit deinem LRS zufrieden? Steif? Rundlauf? Hast nachzentrieren müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. März 2013)

Er fängt jetzt an den zweiten zu bauen


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2013)

Deinen?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. März 2013)

Ja  Naben sind soeben angekommen  Rest liegt schon bei Simon


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2013)

Darf man wissen was du dir da schönes geholt hast?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. März 2013)

Bis auf die Farben denselben wie Simon. Schwarze Felgen, schwarze Naben, schwarze Speichen, orangene Nippel. 

Hope Pro Evo 2 und  Spank Spike 35.


----------



## LukasL (26. März 2013)

Weitere Bilder in meinem Album!


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Bis auf die Farben denselben wie Simon. Schwarze Felgen, schwarze Naben, schwarze Speichen, orangene Nippel.
> 
> Hope Pro Evo 2 und  Spank Spike 35.



Haha...ich bekomm meinen hoff ich diese Woche. Spike Evo 35AL in Chrom mit roten Nippeln, schwarzen Speichen und roten Hope Pro2 Evo´s  

 @LukasL  Der Sattelwinkel tut mir aber beim zusehen weh.


----------



## speichenquaeler (26. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @_LukasL_  Der Sattelwinkel tut mir aber beim zusehen weh.


 
Laß mich bitte nicht raten, wo genau Dir es weh tut!! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2013)

Na im Kopf tuts weh, wo denn sonst  !


----------



## Wbs_70 (26. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @Wbs_70
> 
> Sehr schönes Bild



merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (26. März 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @LukasL  Der Sattelwinkel tut mir aber beim zusehen weh.



Tat er auch! Aber zum Glück am Oberschenkel und net an den Eiern!


----------



## Nico Laus (26. März 2013)

Ist das Rahmengrõße S? Sieht gut aus.


----------



## LukasL (26. März 2013)

Es ist Größe M!


----------



## motoerhead (26. März 2013)

meines


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2013)

Den Putzlumpen kenn ich noch vom Bund! ^^


----------



## Mithras (26. März 2013)

Mewa Lappen .. Motoerhead.. ich schreib dich mal an, wenns wieder soweit ist


----------



## der_erce (26. März 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Mewa Lappen


----------



## prof.66 (27. März 2013)

So fertig für 2013, sry für die miese Quali


----------



## der_erce (27. März 2013)

Hätte da Gesamtkonzepttechnisch ein Gelber Lenker evtl andersfarbige PEdale, Klemme mehr Sinn gemacht? Sonst, ganz feines Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (27. März 2013)

Ein 2013er FlashZone aus 2010  Sieht aber nicht sehr stimmig aus.


----------



## 4kor (27. März 2013)

Was ist denn mit dem Sattel passiert?


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. März 2013)

Was soll mit dem Sattel passiert sein?


----------



## molecola (27. März 2013)

hi all


----------



## Mithras (27. März 2013)

Nice one, Heavy fork


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. März 2013)

@molecola

Nice, but another Crank is a must have.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (27. März 2013)

Whats wrong with the crank? I like the bike. Fork seems very "heavy" Head angle looks pretty steep. Other than that, great bike  !


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. März 2013)

@der_erce

Nichts ist falsch an der Kurbel, aber für den gezeigten Aufbau finde ich eine Hammerschmidt nicht sinnvoll. Ist ja eher auf reines DH ausgelegt.


----------



## der_erce (27. März 2013)

Ah...ein Detail was mir entgangen ist.  Dachte du meintes das RAW der Kurbel.


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @der_erce
> 
> Nichts ist falsch an der Kurbel, aber für den gezeigten Aufbau finde ich eine Hammerschmidt nicht sinnvoll. Ist ja eher auf reines DH ausgelegt.



Sehe ich nicht ganz so...die Hammerschmidt wiegt zwar 1,6kg, aber dafür hat man auch ein "Plus" an Bodenfreiheit und Gewicht Zentral im Bike und ganz unten...so sinnlos ist das garnicht 

Sorry translation here:
I do not agree ... the Hammerschmidt still weighs 1.6 kg , but this one also has a "plus" of ground clearance and weight Central in the Bike and bottom ... so pointless is not at all


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. März 2013)

@juppi13007

Macht meines Erachtens nach trotzdem keinen Sinn an einem so aufgebauten Rad. Lieber eine Einfachkurbel in 165mm mit KefÜ ran und fertig.


----------



## oliver13007 (27. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @juppi13007
> 
> Macht meines Erachtens nach trotzdem keinen Sinn an einem so aufgebauten Rad. Lieber eine Einfachkurbel in 165mm mit KefÜ ran und fertig.



Da ist doch nur die Gabel anders...das Bike hat von Haus aus ne Hammerschmidt an Board


----------



## molecola (27. März 2013)

sorry, I don't speak german  I kept the hammer because it leaves a lot of ground clearance, it works perfectly with instant shifting and the chain can't derail. Yes, it is a little bit heavy, but I don't care about the extra weight.
In addition to 888, I replaced the rear shock, coil instead of air, and now with Burgtec offset bushings, handlebar and stem, saddle, and other little things as seatclamp, seatpost, grips.
Here is a photo of the cockpit and lateral view, hope you like, I love my canyon


----------



## simdiem (27. März 2013)

molecola schrieb:


> I love my canyon



And that is the only thing that counts


----------



## Mithras (27. März 2013)

Nice Bike ..great colors of the spacers...but what is it for a kind of rear shock? I can`t recognize the manufacturer...


----------



## karsten13 (27. März 2013)

Der Frühling ist da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksun (28. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

wollte mein Canyon wie jedes Jahr wieder fit für den Frühling machen, und musste mit sehr großem erschrecken feststellen, das der Rahmen einen Riss hat!!! 
Ich muss ehrlich zugeben das ich sehr enttäuscht bin aber seht selber:


----------



## Drahtesel_ (28. März 2013)

Falls du Erstbesitzer bist (Rechnung auf dich) hast du 6 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.

Die andere Frage wäre, wie bist du mit deinem Bike umgegangen?


----------



## Blacksun (28. März 2013)

Ich bin erstbesitzer und habe das Bike seit 5 Jahren und es lief seither ohne Probleme da ich es sehr gepflegt habe. Ich bin mit dem Bike so umgegangen wie man eben mit nem Hardtail umgeht.  
Also ich bin Artgerecht damit gefahren, hauptsächlich auf Asphalt zur Arbeit und zurück. Im Sommer natürlich längere Touren durch die hiesigen Wälder. 
Nichts desto trotz, so etwas ist mir noch nie untergekommen und bin ich bin schon ziemlich alles gefahren, also vom BMX bis zum Freeride. Das spricht nicht unbedingt für die Qualität der Rahmen obwohl sie doch recht teuer Verkauft werden. 

Was ist das mit den 6 Jahren Garantie genau, sprich ich melde den Schaden Canyon und bekomme einen neuen Rahmen dafür oder gibt es da irgendwelche einschränkungen damit die Chance auf einen neuen Rahmen so gut wie ausgeschlossen ist?


----------



## oliver13007 (28. März 2013)

Blacksun schrieb:


> Ich bin erstbesitzer und habe das Bike seit 5 Jahren und es lief seither ohne Probleme da ich es sehr gepflegt habe. Ich bin mit dem Bike so umgegangen wie man eben mit nem Hardtail umgeht.
> Also ich bin Artgerecht damit gefahren, hauptsächlich auf Asphalt zur Arbeit und zurück. Im Sommer natürlich längere Touren durch die hiesigen Wälder.
> 
> Was ist das mit den 6 Jahren Garantie genau, sprich ich melde den Schaden Canyon und bekomme einen neuen Rahmen dafür oder gibt es da irgendwelche einschränkungen damit die Chance auf einen neuen Rahmen so gut wie ausgeschlossen ist?



Ruf doch einfach bei Canyon mal an... alles andere sind warscheinlich eh nur Vermutungen und führen zu nix als Verunsicherung. Die schauen sich den Rahmen an und sagen Dir dann schon was dazu...


----------



## Blacksun (28. März 2013)

Ich habe denen schon ne Mail geschrieben und gleich die Fotos mit eingefügt. 
Mal sehen was draus wird...


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. März 2013)

Nach 5 Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz, würde ich nicht unbedingt von schlechter Qualität sprechen. Rahmen können nunmal reißen, egal von welchem Hersteller.

Trotzdem ist es für dich natürlich ärgerlich. Ich empfehle dir auch dich direkt mit Canyon in Verbindung zu setzen. Im Normalfall bekommst du aber keinen komplett neuen Rahmen umsonst. Ich denke da wird das Crash-Replacement greifen.


----------



## Blacksun (28. März 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nach 5 Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz, würde ich nicht unbedingt von schlechter Qualität sprechen. Rahmen können nunmal reißen, egal von welchem Hersteller.
> 
> Trotzdem ist es für dich natürlich ärgerlich. Ich empfehle dir auch dich direkt mit Canyon in Verbindung zu setzen. Im Normalfall bekommst du aber keinen komplett neuen Rahmen umsonst. Ich denke da wird das Crash-Replacement greifen.



Also ganz erhlich, ich finde schon das man von schlechter Qualität sprechen kann wenn der Rahmen reißt. Gut gehalten hat es weil ich auf meine Bikes eben aufpasse bzw. sie regelmäßig warte. 

Hätte ich ein Fully und der Rahmen hätte nen riss an ner schweißnaht oder eben an der Stelle wo die größte belastung ist könnte ich es noch nachvollziehen aber nicht an nem Hardtail mit Federgabel und vorallem an dieser Stelle. 

Klar kann ich jetzt viel erzählen und bin natürlich auch enttäuscht und gefrustet aber schauen wir mal was Canyon mir dazu sagen kann. Nen neuen Rahmen kaufen werde ich mir bestimmt nicht.


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. März 2013)

Blacksun schrieb:


> Also ganz erhlich, ich finde schon das man von schlechter Qualität sprechen kann wenn der Rahmen reißt. Gut gehalten hat es weil ich auf meine Bikes eben aufpasse bzw. sie regelmäßig warte.


 
Was hat Wartung mit deinem gerissenen Steuerrohr zu tun??


Blacksun schrieb:


> Hätte ich ein Fully und der Rahmen hätte nen riss an ner schweißnaht oder eben an der Stelle wo die größte belastung ist könnte ich es noch nachvollziehen aber nicht an nem Hardtail mit Federgabel und vorallem an dieser Stelle.


 
Haste aber nicht...und...wo erwartest Du einen Spannungsriß eher als ma hochbelasteten Steuerrohr???



Blacksun schrieb:


> Klar kann ich jetzt viel erzählen und bin natürlich auch enttäuscht und gefrustet aber schauen wir mal was Canyon mir dazu sagen kann. Nen neuen Rahmen kaufen werde ich mir bestimmt nicht.


 
Hör bitte auf zu spekulieren und melde Dich bei Canyon und erötere das Thema sachlich, freundlich und kompetent anhand deiner Bilder zunächst. Du wirst mit Sicherheit sehen, dass Canyon Dir hier völlig umsonst einen neuen Rahmen stellt.

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß mit der Abwicklung...


----------



## ChrizZZz (28. März 2013)

Ist aber nix Neues!
Gab schon zig Steuerrohre die angerissen waren 

Das wird wohl eher unproblematisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksun (28. März 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Was hat Wartung mit deinem gerissenen Steuerrohr zu tun??



Hä? Habe ich doch gar nicht gesagt das die Wartung etwas mit dem Riss zu tun hat. Es ging um's Fahrrad allgemein. Ich habe auch älter Räder für entsprechende Einsatzgebiete hier stehen die alle samt funktionieren weil sie dementsprechend gepflegt werden. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben das mir so etwas wie ein riss noch nie passiert ist. 



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Haste aber nicht...und...wo erwartest Du einen Spannungsriß eher als ma hochbelasteten Steuerrohr???


 
Generell erwarte ich bei gar keinem Rahmen einen Riss!!! Ist klar oder? 



speichenquaeler schrieb:


> Hör bitte auf zu spekulieren und melde Dich bei Canyon und erötere das Thema sachlich, freundlich und kompetent anhand deiner Bilder zunächst. Du wirst mit Sicherheit sehen, dass Canyon Dir hier völlig umsonst einen neuen Rahmen stellt.
> 
> Beste Grüße und viel Spaß mit der Abwicklung...



Spekuliert habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht, und habe Canyon auch schon ne Mail geschrieben. WIe schon geschrieben bleibt jetzt erstmal abzuwarten. Danke und Gruß zurück!


----------



## molecola (28. März 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Nice Bike ..great colors of the spacers...but what is it for a kind of rear shock? I can`t recognize the manufacturer...



rs vivid with custom decals


----------



## gasok.ONE (29. März 2013)

So teuer finde ich canyon rahmen nicht(siehe scale und konsorten)...gemessen an der innovation..da macht's dann wohl die masse...

Mein grand canyon elite bj 2002 hat mich 120.000 km begleitet...drei komplette neulackierungen und wurde definitiv artgerecht über stock und stein bewegt, dabei war ich immer alles andere als zimperlich mit dem bike...(z.b. drops u.ä.)

Und wie schon erwähnt deine wartung hat doch nichts mit dem rahmen zu tun...da kannst du eh nur eone sichtkontrolle machen...

Ich denke auch das am ht das steuerrohr die grössten belastungsspitzen aufweist.

Trotzdem ist das ärgerlich hätte aber auch mit jedem anderen bike passieren können...

hast den den steuersatz, evtl. inkl. lagerschalen, öfter aus- und eingebaut...und evtl. einmal nicht richtig...???

Wie heisst es so schön "einer ist immer der looser, einer muss immer verlieren"...kopf hoch dafür hast an anderer stelle bestimmt mehr glück...wo der eine oder andere von uns das nachsehen hat...


----------



## Blacksun (29. März 2013)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> So teuer finde ich canyon rahmen nicht(siehe scale und konsorten)...gemessen an der innovation..da macht's dann wohl die masse...
> 
> Mein grand canyon elite bj 2002 hat mich 120.000 km begleitet...drei komplette neulackierungen und wurde definitiv artgerecht über stock und stein bewegt, dabei war ich immer alles andere als zimperlich mit dem bike...(z.b. drops u.ä.)
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Preise von Canyon Rahmen sind schon im oberen Preissegment einzuordnen. Darüber hinaus erwarte ich dann natürlich auch etwas.  

Sorry falls es so rüberkommt aber ich habe nie behauptet das "Wartung" etwas mit dem Rahmenbruch zu tun hat. Da muss man schon sehr zwischen den Zeilen lesen. 

Ich liebe mein Canyon und bin von der ersten Minute an überzeugt von der Firma. Nichts desto trotz, darf ich deswegen bei einem Riss im Steuerrohr nicht enttäuscht sein und meine Enttäuschung kund tun? 

Ich habe ewig gebraucht um mein Hardtail auf den heutigen stand zu bringen was Optik und Fahrgefühl angeht. Da ist es wirklich das letzte was ich will das der Rahmen kaputt geht. Wenn es eine möglichkeit geben würde den alten zu reparieren würde ich lieber das in Anspruch nehmen, als einen neuen Rahmen von einem neueren Modell zu tauschen.  

Einen neuen Rahmen kaufen ist absolut nicht drin da ich derzeit wieder auf die Schule gehe und da einfach kein Geld über bleibt. Deswegen bin ich auch so gefrustet.


----------



## Fartzilla (29. März 2013)

Naja also die Rahmen im oberen Preissegment einzuordnen finde ich etwas übertrieben.. Schonmal gesehen was Specialized oder Nicolai Rahmen kosten. 
Will Canyon nicht schlecht reden bin nämlich mit meinem Torque  super zufrieden und finde das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis einfach spitze. Würde auf jeden Fall wieder eins kaufen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (29. März 2013)

In ein neues Cockpit investiert, um endlich mal die Touren schmerzfrei genießen zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (29. März 2013)

So ein paar Änderungen an meinem 2011 Torque, nun endlich so wie ich es haben will  
Rahmen/Felgen gecleant, Gabel schwarz lackiert und Grundservice gemacht.
Paar neue Parts hat es auch gegeben:
Raceface Atlas (stealth) Lenker, Avid Code R und Crankbrothers Mallet 2 Pedale.
Gabel spricht wieder deutlich besser an, die Code ist kein Vergleich zur Elixir vorher und auch der Umstieg auf Klickpedale macht sich bei mir positiv bemerkbar. Jetzt muss es nur noch besseres Wetter geben!!!


----------



## kampf.zwerg (29. März 2013)

sieht böse aus


----------



## gasok.ONE (29. März 2013)

Warum wurde die gabel nach der lackierung wieder mit decals versehen...passt jetzt irgendwie garnicht zum rest......!?


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (29. März 2013)

Ich hatte die Decals erst weggelassen, aber gefiel mir gar nicht^^
Aber warum solltes es nicht passen, weil der Rahmen und die Felgen clean sind?
Habe ja auch den Dämpfer nicht gecleant, so ein bisschen was neben schwarz sollte dann doch dran sein


----------



## Schmu (30. März 2013)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Decals erst weggelassen, aber gefiel mir gar nicht^^
> Aber warum solltes es nicht passen, weil der Rahmen und die Felgen clean sind?
> Habe ja auch den Dämpfer nicht gecleant, so ein bisschen was neben schwarz sollte dann doch dran sein


 

Ich finds sehr schick! 

Wie hast du den Rahmen gecleant? Sobald mein Nerve ankommt will ich auch das ganze Zeug vom Rahmen runter haben...


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2013)

fiese Optik 

Bremsleitung der VR würd ich nochn bissel kürzen...


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. März 2013)

@Cleptomanicx92

Sieht sehr geil aus. Die Decals der Gabel hätte ich auch rangemacht 

Auf dem Bild sieht das Wetter doch super aus...


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (30. März 2013)

@_Schmu_ : Rahmen habe ich mit Aceton gecleant, hat zwar bisschen  gedauert, aber nach einiger Zeit ging es gut ab  Nitro habe ich auch  mal probiert, hatte ja bei manchen hier im Forum auch funktioniert, ging  bei mir aber überhaupt nicht.

 @_Mithras_: Bremsleitungen sind  jetzt gekürzt, hatte die Bremse einen Tag vor der Ausfahrt gekauft und  auch hintere Bremsleitung war noch zu lang und um den Lenker gewickelt.  Da das Wetter an dem Tag aber so genial war, musste ich einfach fahren  gehen und das Kürzen verschieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @_Freerider1504_: Ja, da hast du Recht! An dem Tag war es super, aber schon einen Tag später wieder matschig vom Schnee, der nicht liegen geblieben ist...meinte mit meiner Aussage eher mal mehrere Tage hinterinander passables Wetter 

Und danke für die positiven Kommentare


----------



## Lung (30. März 2013)

Da das Wetter derzeitig nur stechende Schmerzen im Mittelohr und Hustkrämpfe zu bieten hat, konnte ich es bisher nur 20 Minuten Probefahren .

Jetzt 15 °C und Sonne, dann werden Taunus und Vogelsberg in Angriff genommen .


----------



## Mithras (30. März 2013)

Wow, schön durchgezogen..Pornobike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmu (30. März 2013)

Cleptomanicx92 schrieb:


> @_Schmu_ : Rahmen habe ich mit Aceton gecleant, hat zwar bisschen gedauert, aber nach einiger Zeit ging es gut ab  Nitro habe ich auch mal probiert, hatte ja bei manchen hier im Forum auch funktioniert, ging bei mir aber überhaupt nicht.


 
Sorry wenn ich den Thread vollspame, aber wie hast du es genau gemacht? Einfach auf nen Lappen Aceton und den Lack runter gewischt oder mit nem Schwamm draufgetupft oder andere Methode?


----------



## bergradl4 (30. März 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> Da das Wetter derzeitig nur stechende Schmerzen im Mittelohr und Hustkrämpfe zu bieten hat, konnte ich es bisher nur 20 Minuten Probefahren .
> 
> Jetzt 15 °C und Sonne, dann werden Taunus und Vogelsberg in Angriff genommen .



Aber die schwarze Plastikscheibe gehört noch weg, versaut des tolle Rad total.


----------



## Cleptomanicx92 (30. März 2013)

Schmu schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich den Thread vollspame, aber wie hast du es genau gemacht? Einfach auf nen Lappen Aceton und den Lack runter gewischt oder mit nem Schwamm draufgetupft oder andere Methode?



Ich habe Aceton auf einen Schwamm gemacht und anschließend die Stellen damit eingerieben und bisschen einwirken lassen. Und danach mit dem gleichen Schwamm, der halt mit Aceton leicht getränkt war hin und her gewischt, bis die Schriftzüge ab waren. Das hat bei mir wirklich ein bisschen gedauert


----------



## Schmu (30. März 2013)

Super! Danke dir für den Tip! Hoffentlich gehts bei meinem 2013er  Nerve AL leichter runter


----------



## Fartzilla (30. März 2013)

Das Nerve ist ja mal richtig Porno..gefällt mir


----------



## Sasse82 (30. März 2013)

Mehr Action-Fotos bitte! 
Weitere folgen morgen und irgendwann auch noch ein Video.


----------



## xXJojoXx (30. März 2013)

@Lung: Richtig geiles Bike ! Aber über die Farbe der Pedale würde ich nochmal gut nachdenken. Das ganze Bike ist farblich echt super durchgezogen, nur die Pedale passen da irgendwie kein Stück rein.


----------



## Lung (30. März 2013)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> @Lung: Richtig geiles Bike ! Aber über die Farbe der Pedale würde ich nochmal gut nachdenken. Das ganze Bike ist farblich echt super durchgezogen, nur die Pedale passen da irgendwie kein Stück rein.



Die fliegen auch im laufe der Saison noch raus. Weiß nur noch nicht ob ich lieber goldene oder schwarze Pedale an dem Bike sehen würde.



Mithras schrieb:


> Wow, schön durchgezogen..Pornobike





Fartzilla schrieb:


> Das Nerve ist ja mal richtig Porno..gefällt mir


Danke . Ich muss aber zugeben, dass es auf den Bildern nicht mal wirklich rüber kommt  leider. Aber man fährt um die Ecke, bleibt kurz stehen und man kann wirklich beobachten, wie die Blicke auf dieses Bike - vor allem auf die Felgen  wandern. Sehr lustig anzusehen xD.



bergradl4 schrieb:


> Aber die schwarze Plastikscheibe gehört noch weg, versaut des tolle Rad total.


Die gehört auch definitiv noch ab, hab die aber selbst erst bemerkt, als ich schon mit dem Aufbau fertig war und fröhne seitdem eher der »Faulheit«. Warum der drann ist, dass wissen echt nur die Leute bei Canyon xD. Vielleicht soll ich die Schutzscheibe als unterschwellige, humoristische Fußnote verstehen  ich weiß es nicht


----------



## ASQ (30. März 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> Die gehört auch definitiv noch ab, hab die aber selbst erst bemerkt, als ich schon mit dem Aufbau fertig war und fröhne seitdem eher der »Faulheit«. Warum der drann ist, dass wissen echt nur die Leute bei Canyon xD. Vielleicht soll ich die Schutzscheibe als unterschwellige, humoristische Fußnote verstehen  ich weiß es nicht



Spätestens wenn dir die Kette mal zwischen ritzel und Speichen fliegt, weißte was die Scheibe da soll  ,, muß nicht passieren ,, kann aber passieren,,, als meine Frau noch ihr XC hatte , ist das bestimmt 10 mal passiert,, die speichen wären am arsch gewesen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. März 2013)

In Beerfelden.


----------



## simdiem (31. März 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn dir die Kette mal zwischen ritzel und Speichen fliegt, weißte was die Scheibe da soll  ,, muß nicht passieren ,, kann aber passieren,,, als meine Frau noch ihr XC hatte , ist das bestimmt 10 mal passiert,, die speichen wären am arsch gewesen..



Alles eine Frage der Schaltwerkseinstellung...


----------



## Lung (31. März 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn dir die Kette mal zwischen ritzel und Speichen fliegt, weißte was die Scheibe da soll  ,, muß nicht passieren ,, kann aber passieren,,, als meine Frau noch ihr XC hatte , ist das bestimmt 10 mal passiert,, die speichen wären am arsch gewesen..





simdiem schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Schaltwerkseinstellung...



Also da kann wirklich was nicht stimmen, wenn die Kette 10(!) mal über das größte Ritzel fliegt. Ist mir persönlich echt noch nie passiert. Das letzte mal als ich das Beobachten durfte war letztes Jahr beim Kollegen. Zwei Wochen nachdem er sich lang gemacht hatte und der Schaltarm einen harten Schlag bekommen. Da er mit seinem Bike umgeht wie ein Berserker (keine Wartung, keine Reinigung und die Kette wird gerne mal 5 Jahre (!) gefahren und bekommt jedes Jahr mal n Schuss Öl  lässt sich so weiterführen), wunderte mich es halt auch keinen Millimeter. ^^

Aber mal abseits davon: Ich kann mich nicht mal erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal auf das größte Ritzel (hinten) schalten musste.


----------



## ASQ (31. März 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage der Schaltwerkseinstellung...



Immer wenn "ich" zur probe gefahren bin, ist es nie passiert,,, Daher keine ahnung wie "Frau" das hinbekommen hat... zumindest war ich zu dem zeitpunkt froh das Sie die Scheibe noch drin hatte.


----------



## Mittelfranke (31. März 2013)

geb ich simdiem recht - wenn das Schaltwerk korrekt eingestellt ist, darf so etwas nicht passieren.


----------



## simdiem (31. März 2013)

Ich hatte das Problem nur ein einziges Mal an meinem Tourenrad, da hatte ich so billige SramGripShift Schalter dran. Und die ließen sich beim Hochschalten ein Stück überdrehen. Da hats dann auch mal rumms gemacht und die Speichen sind flöten gegangen ^^ . Das passiert dann aber auch nur in Verbindung mit einem nicht ganz korrekt eingestelltem oberen Anschlag am Schaltwerk.

Allerdings, wenn dein Frau so eine Schaltakrobatin ist , dann ist es vielleicht echt besser, wenn die scheibe einfach drinnen bleibt.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (31. März 2013)

wenn die anschlagscgraube eingestellt ist kann die noch so akrobatisch sein... wo schluss ist halt schluss... da tut der daumen weh bevor da was an die speichen kommt...


----------



## Deleted176859 (31. März 2013)

Zumindest die transparente Scheibe kann man tolerieren bzw. müsste Canyon an allen Bikes verbauen. Aber die schwarze......:kotz:


----------



## Fartzilla (31. März 2013)

So schlimm siehts jetzt nicht aus.. Hab schon Räder gesehen da war das Plastik viel größer und dann siehts furchtbar aus


----------



## Mittelfranke (31. März 2013)

ist doch gut jetzt 
Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden!


----------



## Deleted176859 (31. März 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> So schlimm siehts jetzt nicht aus.. Hab schon Räder gesehen da war das Plastik viel größer und dann siehts furchtbar aus



Schönheit liegt bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters - es sind die Wünsche und Dispositionen der Rezipienten, an denen sich ästhetische Qualität bemisst, nicht die Eigenschaften des Artefakts.... Ich mach jetzt noch ein Pilsner auf......!!!


----------



## Fartzilla (31. März 2013)

Amen =)


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. März 2013)

Lung schrieb:


>



lade es biite in dein Album. Ich will es liken


----------



## Sasse82 (31. März 2013)

Und schaut euch lieber mein Video von Beerfelden gestern an, zusammen mit einem Bier kommt das sicherlich ganz gut. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W1T58Si9O0"]Bikepark Beerfelden Opening 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## ASQ (31. März 2013)

grmmmpff,,, und bei uns liegt schon wieder Neu-Schnee ,, bzw es schneit atm immernoch ^^


----------



## Mittelfranke (31. März 2013)

nicht für "Mobilgeräte"?! was das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (31. März 2013)

Liegt vermutlich wieder an meinem verwendeten Lied für das Video, da werden die Zugriffsrechte teilweise eingeschränkt. Du musst es dir dann am PC anschauen, sorry.


----------



## Mithras (31. März 2013)

dann hol ich mir mal ein guttes Huppendorfer


----------



## Lung (31. März 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> lade es biite in dein Album. Ich will es liken



Nur für dich, in meinem Album .


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. April 2013)

sehr geil, danke! 
Schwarz-gold sieht einfach Hammer aus. Diese Woche gehen von mir auch paar Dinge zum vergolden raus


----------



## ssiemund (1. April 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> ... Warum der drann ist, dass wissen echt nur die Leute bei Canyon xD. ...


... spätestens wenn dir das erste Mal die Kette zwischen Kranz und Speichen rutscht, du 6km bergab mit geschultertem Bike zum Parkplatz läufst weil nichts mehr dreht, wirst du es auch wissen und IMHO stört sie kein bischen, bringt aber im Fall der Fälle enormen Vorteil 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## kraft_werk (1. April 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich wieder an meinem verwendeten Lied für das Video..



Ich finds gut!
Wie heisst denn der Track?


----------



## semmel (1. April 2013)

Der Schnee war weg und der Schlamm war da. Aber ich konnte es nicht erwarten und habe mich in den Matsch gestürzt, ein Fehler. 

Stellenweise musste bergab geschoben werden, weil an Vorankommen nicht zu denken war, also hab ich es dann irgendwann gut sein lassen.


----------



## Sasse82 (1. April 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Ich finds gut!
> Wie heisst denn der Track?



Knife Party - Bonfire



semmel schrieb:


> Der Schnee war weg und der Schlamm war da. Aber ich konnte es nicht erwarten und habe mich in den Matsch gestürzt, ein Fehler.
> 
> Stellenweise musste bergab geschoben werden, weil an Vorankommen nicht zu denken war, also hab ich es dann irgendwann gut sein lassen.



Zumindest auf dem Bild sieht es ja noch harmlos aus. Letzte Woche in Albstadt hat schon beim Schieben das Hinterrad so viel Lehm und Steine mit aufgesammelt, dass es irgendwann blockiert hat, weil sich da 1-2 kg Schmodder über dem Tretlager angesammelt haben.


----------



## semmel (1. April 2013)

Hab es danach noch ein paar Meter auf einem Kiesweg mit paar Pfützen bewegt, damit ich nicht soviel Dreck mit in mein Auto schleppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (1. April 2013)

Hier mal wieder ein älteres Schätzchen: Mein Nerve AM 2009/10
Aktualisiert mit Bionicon Kettenführung, 22-36-Bash und Conti Mountain Kings 2.4 
Natürlich wie immer artgerecht ungeputzt!


----------



## Marcy666 (1. April 2013)

hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem DH-Gespann


----------



## Fartzilla (1. April 2013)

Geil.. Nimmst du den Nachwuchs auch auf Trails mit


----------



## Marcy666 (1. April 2013)

Jap, genau dafür habe ich mir ja den Singletrailer gekauft. 

Der kleine findet es super, um so 'ruppiger' um so besser. 

Man hört dann immer von hinten ein 'Hui" oder einfach nur wie er laut lacht.


----------



## Benni24 (1. April 2013)

Absolut genial! Ich wäre gerne mal wieder etwas kleiner


----------



## Lung (1. April 2013)

Das Teil hat sogar nen Dämpfer, wenn mich meine Augen nicht trüben?! Oo
Geiler Scheiß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (1. April 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> Das Teil hat sogar nen Dämpfer, wenn mich meine Augen nicht trüben?! Oo
> Geiler Scheiß!



Sieht nach nem Rock Shox Ario aus


----------



## Sasse82 (1. April 2013)

Hahaha, ich fass es nicht.
Dann kann ich ja auch mal an die Familienplanung denken!


PS: Gilt für den Kleinen im Bikepark dann auch Protektoren und FF-Helm Pflicht? ;-)


----------



## luxaltera (1. April 2013)

wie schwer/gross darf das kind/hund den werden?


----------



## quax01 (1. April 2013)

laut Datenblatt 25kg...


----------



## Marcy666 (1. April 2013)

Ja ist ein Rock Shox Dämpfer, den Federweg kann man zwischen 200mm und 140mm umstellen.

Den Bikepark lassen wir mal außen vor 

Das Kind darf bis 25kg wiegen (so 5 - 6 Jahre), dann wird es sowieso selber fahren wollen


----------



## quax01 (1. April 2013)

Dann gibt Deinem Kind beim nächsten Mal eine Kamera in die Hand und stelle das Video mit Ton ins Netz. Die Freudenschreie will ich hören..

Hab' was gefunden...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_IVIXxp78I"]Mit dem Tout Terrain singletrailer im Trail - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marcy666 (1. April 2013)

Ich muss eh noch meine GoPro ausprobieren, werde sie mal an der Sattelstütze oder/und am Singeltrailer montieren


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (1. April 2013)

Heute die 1ste Tour mit dem neuen Bike, *Canyon Nerve AL 8.0*


----------



## Paddy0702 (1. April 2013)

wie geil is das den xD


----------



## DerMuckel (1. April 2013)

Vor der österlichen Schlammpackung:




Zwischendurch:




Und hinterher:








 



Spaßig wars; vor allem waren so wenig Wanderer unterwegs 

Grüße,
Muckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. April 2013)

Zwei Strives, ein Haufen Fressalien, viele nette Leute, geniales Wetter... Der Montag war gerettet


----------



## oliver13007 (2. April 2013)

Mein Torque FRX im Einsatz...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKhitffzalw"]Filthy Trails 01.04.2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Nill (2. April 2013)

WHAT !!! Man habt ihr geniales Wetter  Klasse, ÄKTion noch dazu


----------



## Fartzilla (2. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Zwei Strives, ein Haufen Fressalien, viele nette Leute, geniales Wetter... Der Montag war gerettet


Wo ist denn das?


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. April 2013)

wir waren gestern in Trippstadt


----------



## Fartzilla (2. April 2013)

Hab gehört dass sei sehr Dirtlastig da stimmt das?


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. April 2013)

ich würde mal sagen es ist für jeden was dabei. 
Klar gibts keine langen Abfahrten wie in Stromberg, aber wir hatten trotzdem nen richtig geilen Tag. Zum Springen gibts ne richtig gute Auswahl, die Leute sind auch total in Ordnung. Sogar für Musik hatten sie gesorgt.  Für uns perfekt um sich von kleinen Drops, Kickern usw. bis an die großen ranzutasten. Werden definitiv wieder dort auftauchen, da wir so noch einiges lernen können


----------



## Fartzilla (2. April 2013)

Okay.. Das klingt gut


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. April 2013)

@sirios

Ihr habt ja richtig geiles Wetter, da wird man direkt neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (3. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @sirios
> 
> Ihr habt ja richtig geiles Wetter, da wird man direkt neidisch



Ja hatten wir !

ABER: Ich bin morgens als wir los sind, so gegen 7:00, mit zwei Softshells übereinander draußen rumgelaufen um bei -3°C die Räder aufs Dach vom Auto zu packen. Als wir dann da hinten waren war es bis 10:00 auch noch richtig frostig. Danach war es einfach nur richtig genial !


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. April 2013)

Klingt immer noch besser als bei uns in den letzten Wochen. Schnee und Regen im Wechsel und seit Tagen keine Sonne mehr gesehen, ich werde langsam depressiv!

Aber egal, am Sonntag wird das FRX wieder im Park ausgeführt


----------



## Mithras (3. April 2013)

Soo, zu 99,9% wechselt die Bärbel am Samstag ihren Besitzer und bringt einem neuen Fahrer Spass und Adrenalin.

Mal sehen was danach kommt, evtl bleib ich bei Canyon  ein FRX wäre nett..yt und Co haben auch schöne Bikes...


----------



## der_erce (3. April 2013)

Die Bärbel, die Gute....


----------



## Twenty9er (3. April 2013)




----------



## Shredschreck (3. April 2013)

Hab mir mal was von eurem Hersteller zum "fit" bleiben neben dem eigentlichem Downhillen aufgebaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (3. April 2013)

_______


----------



## potzblitzer (3. April 2013)

Mein Strive für 2013


----------



## MUD´doc (3. April 2013)

Mir mögen optisch die RaceKing wohl nie gefallen, aber schöne Rennfeile,  Shredschreck 
Hmmm, muß mir doch mal wieder ein GrandCanyon HT besorgen müssen... früher oder später


----------



## Shredschreck (3. April 2013)

Dank dir! Mich stört auch vor allem das Conti-Orange, sind aber super Reifen!


----------



## brillenboogie (4. April 2013)

beinahe wie frühling heute...



handy macht nur keine gescheiten bilder...


----------



## Flash008 (4. April 2013)

endlich +4 grad


----------



## Austrian Beduin (4. April 2013)

Shredschreck schrieb:


> Hab mir mal was von eurem Hersteller zum "fit" bleiben neben dem eigentlichem Downhillen aufgebaut:



Sehr schön!!!
PS: endlich mal ein Hardtail


----------



## Austrian Beduin (4. April 2013)

Twenty9er schrieb:


>



Sehr schön!!!


----------



## Shredschreck (4. April 2013)

Thx!


----------



## Eisbein (4. April 2013)

173mm vorn und neues Laufrad hinten. Vorne warte ich noch auf die 20mm endkappen dann gibts da auch ein neues laufrad.

Achja, der rahmen sucht ab ende Mai ein neuen besitzer 









edit: entschuldigt die reifen, habe grade kein bock mir die Rainkings tot zu fahren mit so rumgegurke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (4. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> edit: entschuldigt die reifen, habe grade kein bock mir die Rainkings tot zu fahren mit so rumgegurke



Sorry, aber sich in einem Forum dafür zu entschuldigen, was für Reifen man gerade drauf hat... finde ich bedänklich Krank^^


----------



## Eisbein (4. April 2013)

beim fat albert in der pacestar mischung und beim restlichen setup des bikes ist das schon nicht ganz unangebracht und manchmal hilft es auch ungemeint nicht alles so bitterernst zu nehmen!


----------



## ASQ (4. April 2013)




----------



## fuschnick (4. April 2013)

sehr geiles FRX 



brillenboogie schrieb:


> beinahe wie frühling heute...
> 
> 
> 
> handy macht nur keine gescheiten bilder...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. April 2013)

Ist das eigentlich normal das beim 2012er FRX der Bashguard/Taco unterm Kettenblatt Serie nicht dran ist?


----------



## brillenboogie (5. April 2013)

@_fuschnick_: danke! 

 @_S.Tschuschke_: Ja!


----------



## Mittelfranke (5. April 2013)

@Mithras
WIESO heißt der Hobel "Bärbel"


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2013)

Weil es dem Fahrrad so eine Seele gibt


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2013)

@S.Tschuschke

War bei dem 2011 FRX Ltd. auch schon der Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (5. April 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Weil es dem Fahrrad so eine Seele gibt





Und meine Mädels heißen Bruni und Eleonore


----------



## luxaltera (5. April 2013)

Meine Frau kennt meine als 
Das schwere, das teure, das leichte und da kaputte


----------



## Mittelfranke (5. April 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Meine Frau kennt meine als
> Das schwere, das teure, das leichte und da kaputte



^^ solange man dazu nicht dann noch "Mädels" sagt ist alles gut 

"leichte . . . teure Mädels"


----------



## Nill (5. April 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Meine Frau kennt meine als
> Das schwere, das teure, das leichte und da kaputte


----------



## Mithras (5. April 2013)

Och die Bärbel hört sicherlich auch auf andere Namen, könnt euch einen ausdenken .. Die Kleine die letztens noch ohne Dä,pfer im Keller stand nennt sich "Heidi"..
Würd ja auch ein Foto posten aber falscher Hersteller


----------



## der_erce (5. April 2013)

Falsch würd ich nicht sagen. Wenn du es hier postest wäre es ein Bike mit Migrationshintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (5. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> falsch würd ich nicht sagen. Wenn du es hier postest wäre es ein bike mit migrationshintergrund :d



:d:d


----------



## NobbyRalph (5. April 2013)

Blacksun schrieb:


> Also ganz erhlich, ich finde schon das man von schlechter Qualität sprechen kann wenn der Rahmen reißt. Gut gehalten hat es weil ich auf meine Bikes eben aufpasse bzw. sie regelmäßig warte.
> 
> .


 
So ein Quatsch! Wenn ein Rahmen reisst, hat das doch nichts mit Wartung oder Pflege zu tun, sondern entweder mit unachgemässer Nutzung oder mit einer Hersteller-seitigen Schwachstelle.
Vergiss diese Qualitäts-Schlechtrederei, warte ab, wie sich der Hersteller dazu äussert und halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Das ist wesentlich sinniger, als nach 5 Jahren Gebrauch (!) über den Hersteller zu schimpfen und dessen Qualität in Frage zu stellen.
MFG


----------



## waldi28 (6. April 2013)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. April 2013)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Schönheit liegt bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters - es sind die Wünsche und Dispositionen der Rezipienten, an denen sich ästhetische Qualität bemisst, nicht die Eigenschaften des Artefakts.... Ich mach jetzt noch ein Pilsner auf......!!!


 
Dieses hochgestochene Gefasel klingt echt interessant. Hat es auch eine nachvollziehbare, sprich verständliche, Bedeutung?
MFG


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2013)

Oberhalb von 1300m geht hier im Süden auch nix, des zeug will nicht schmelzen...


----------



## Deleted176859 (6. April 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Dieses hochgestochene Gefasel klingt echt interessant. Hat es auch eine nachvollziehbare, sprich verständliche, Bedeutung?
> MFG



Nu gloor mei Gudster...etwas anders ausgedrückt: De gustibus non est disputandum...!!!  Ich mach jetzt erstmal ein Pilsner auf....


----------



## Christofeliz (7. April 2013)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 249232
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## NobbyRalph (7. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> edit: entschuldigt die reifen, habe grade kein bock mir die Rainkings tot zu fahren mit so rumgegurke


 
Ich finde die Kombi aus Fat Albert hinten und Muddy Mary vorne durchaus sehr potent und sinnig.


----------



## waldi28 (7. April 2013)

Christofeliz schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut!



Danke!

Es ist fast alles original. Ich hab nur die Griffe getauscht und die Aufkleber entfernt. Man glaubt kaum wie viel die da draufgeklebt haben.
Die Gabel war mir dann doch zu kahl. Ein Kollege hat mir dann die Strive-Aufkleber in glänzendem Schwarz gemacht. Er hat so ne Art Plotter, mit dem er Folien zurechtschneiden kann.
Das passt ganz gut zu der Canyon Lackierung auf dem Rahmen.


----------



## Famulus36 (7. April 2013)

Endlich Frühling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2013)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ich finde die Kombi aus Fat Albert hinten und Muddy Mary vorne durchaus sehr potent und sinnig.



für meine zwecke aber deutlich zu sehr leichtbau und zu wenig grip 

Aber ja, generell eine gute kombi so fürs normale trailriding! (Ist auch bei ner freundin am enduro drauf die kombi in Vertstar/Trailstar  )


----------



## Horstmen (7. April 2013)

waldi28 schrieb:


> die Aufkleber entfernt. Man glaubt kaum wie viel die da draufgeklebt haben.
> Die Gabel war mir dann doch zu kahl. Ein Kollege hat mir dann die Strive-Aufkleber in glänzendem Schwarz gemacht. Er hat so ne Art Plotter, mit dem er Folien zurechtschneiden kann.
> Das passt ganz gut zu der Canyon Lackierung auf dem Rahmen.




Wie bekommt man die Aufkleber am besten weg?


----------



## Famulus36 (7. April 2013)

Ja genau, Leichtbau: Mein Eisen hat in den letzten Tagen von knapp 18 auf aktuell 16,52 Kilo abgespeckt.  

Mit ner Lyrik oder Durolux würde ne 15 vorm Komma stehn. Aber ich bin auch so zufrieden fürs erste.


----------



## waldi28 (7. April 2013)

Horstmen schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man die Aufkleber am besten weg?



Die gingen ganz leicht ab. Du musst sie nur an einer Ecke etwas loskratzen, dann lassen sie sich ohne Kleberrückstand abziehen.


----------



## Horstmen (7. April 2013)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Die gingen ganz leicht ab. Du musst sie nur an einer Ecke etwas loskratzen, dann lassen sie sich ohne Kleberrückstand abziehen.



Ok,danke!


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Ja genau, Leichtbau: Mein Eisen hat in den letzten Tagen von knapp 18 auf aktuell 16,52 Kilo abgespeckt.
> 
> Mit ner Lyrik oder Durolux würde ne 15 vorm Komma stehn. Aber ich bin auch so zufrieden fürs erste.


wo liegt denn da das ganze gewicht?!

Ich bin mit rainkings (2x1250g) und dem alten LRS (2200g) bei knapp über 15kg.


----------



## Famulus36 (7. April 2013)

Du hast ne leichte Lyrik und nen leichten Monarch. Gut, mein Evolver geht auch, knapp über 500g. Dafür haut die 66 mit 3,2 Kilo ins Kontor.


----------



## Mittelfranke (7. April 2013)

soooo, hier nun mein Strive bei der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## Mittelfranke (7. April 2013)

und hier eins mit der "Bärbel"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (7. April 2013)

Die Bärbel is hübscher.


----------



## Marcy666 (7. April 2013)

so hier mal ein paar Bilder von Heute:

















noch mal geändert wurden: Gabel, Pedale, Bereifung und Felgenaufkleber entfernt


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. April 2013)

Mein FRX Ltd custom heute zu unserem ersten Bikeparkbesuch im Jahre 2013

Vorher




Zwischendurch 





Vor der letzten Abfahrt


----------



## der_erce (7. April 2013)

@Mittelfranke  du wirst die Bärbel nicht bereuen. Tolle Kiste   @Freerider1504 Bild#2  Bild#3


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. April 2013)

Ein Bild von der heutigen Tour


----------



## Principiante (8. April 2013)

...schöne Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (8. April 2013)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Die Bärbel is hübscher.



 Thx ... wobei das Strive auch echt lecker ist .. nu hab ich garnixmehr von Canyon im Keller ...


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2013)

Für paar Stunden hast nen frx im Keller


----------



## manutebol (10. April 2013)

Aktueller Status was Veränderungen betrifft....


----------



## ASQ (10. April 2013)

Heute wie ein Idiot in der Arbeit am Handy gesessen und ständig auf die Trackingnummer von DHL geglozt^^
Dann stand da plötzlich diese 80% ,,, das Bike ist im DHL-Auto ^^ OMG OMG
Extra früher Feierabend gemacht, in der hoffnung das der noch nicht da war^^
Die S-Bahn-fahrt kam mir ewig vor... ich habs doch eilig maaaaan "gib GAAASS"

Daheim angekommen ... BAAAAAAMMMMMM der Nachbar war so nett und hat es entgegen genommen *ausflippp

ENDLICH DAAAAAA


----------



## lnt (10. April 2013)

hehe, schöne geschichte. kann man nachvollziehen bei dem bike. top! und das pünktlich zum endlich auftauchenden frühling.


----------



## jimmykane (10. April 2013)

Und gleich dahinter auch noch ein Gapstar?


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. April 2013)

was wiegst du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## ASQ (10. April 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Und gleich dahinter auch noch ein Gapstar?



Das gehört meiner Frau 



Mittelfranke schrieb:


> was wiegst du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


Fahrfertig 106 kg


----------



## chris_sunshine (10. April 2013)

manutebol schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 249464Aktueller Status was Veränderungen betrifft....



Erzähl doch mal was geändert/neu ist, was wiegt die Rakete?


----------



## Mittelfranke (10. April 2013)

sauber - bei den Armen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (10. April 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Fahrfertig 106 kg



sicher...scheint mir eher 116...wenn ich mich mit meinen 94 ansehe...
oder du bist unter 180cm


----------



## manutebol (10. April 2013)

chris_sunshine schrieb:


> Erzähl doch mal was geändert/neu ist, was wiegt die Rakete?




Also aktuelles Gewicht hab ich noch keins...

LRS ausgetauscht, Bremsen auch und die SID RL rausgeschmissen, nen anderen Vorbau hat das Ding auch noch bekommen...

Lenker, Sattelstütze, Kassete, Schaltwerk, Shifter, Kette kommen in den nächsten 14 Tagen auch noch unters Messer

danach sollte eine einstellige KG-Zahl rauskommen....


----------



## Mithras (11. April 2013)

Einstellig ?! .. quasi unter 10? oO ... sicher?

ahh *check* .. es geht nicht um das FRX  ...


----------



## Krokogeil (11. April 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Einstellig ?! .. quasi unter 10? oO ... sicher?
> 
> ahh *check* .. es geht nicht um das FRX  ...



Das waer mal eine ansage


----------



## der_erce (11. April 2013)

Wenns Wetter besser wird, gibts schöne Bilder.


----------



## Jogi (12. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> ...



der Trend heht einduetig zur ... Zweit-BoXXer


----------



## luxaltera (12. April 2013)

find die weisse geiler. gerade mit den weissen griffen, bremsen, kefü und dem roten lenker... viel stimmiger.


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2013)

@Jogi, je nach Wetter  
 @luxaltera ich "muß" mich mit der schwarzen zufrieden geben


----------



## luxaltera (12. April 2013)

unacceptable


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (12. April 2013)

Die Weiße gehört in mein Bike


----------



## h4wk (16. April 2013)

Mein Spaßmobil in artgerechtem Gelände:







Mehr Bilder gibts hier: http://www.bruchpilot.eu/tag/gc2013 - Gran Canaria ist einfach nur genial! Das Torque ist dafür wie geschaffen! 
Grüße

Dennis


----------



## potzblitzer (16. April 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter besser wird, gibts schöne Bilder.



Schickes FRX und schicke Schuhe


----------



## der_erce (17. April 2013)

@Mithras.... da mag einer mein Bike und deine Schuhe


----------



## seidelix (17. April 2013)

hey wie hast du den die orangene wippe schwarz bekommen lackiert? oder neu eloxiert?


----------



## der_erce (17. April 2013)

Eloxieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (17. April 2013)

Die Schuhe gehen schwer ab


----------



## Jogi (18. April 2013)

Update: 





 






Neue Laufräder endlich fertig montiert, 
Neue Reifen (Tubeless mit Milch)
vorne MatschMarie, hinten der böse Willi

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen weißen "TORQUE" Aufkleber fürs Unterrohr


----------



## der_erce (18. April 2013)

Willkommen in der Spike-Gang


----------



## Jogi (18. April 2013)

Ach, bevor ichs vergess:

Die ganze Karre wiegt so jetzt 16,1 kg


----------



## Sasse82 (18. April 2013)

Skandal, du bist leichter als mein Flitzer mit Luftfahrwerk geworden!


----------



## Nduro (18. April 2013)

Sieht gut aus. Ich wurde die blauen Dekals lassen, bin mal gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## Jobi (18. April 2013)

Jogi schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soso, und damit fährst die Enduro Tour mit Fabien Barel mit?
Sehen uns in Koblenz!

Rock on! 

Jobi


----------



## Fartzilla (18. April 2013)

Ihr fahrt auch mit.. Dann bis nächste Woche


----------



## Jogi (18. April 2013)

Jobi schrieb:


> Soso, und damit fährst die Enduro Tour mit Fabien Barel mit?
> Sehen uns in Koblenz!
> 
> Rock on!
> ...



 so ähnlich


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. April 2013)

So Ein Zufall. 
Wir Sind Auch Am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (19. April 2013)

Ich war mal vor 2 oder 3 Jahren mit am Start. da fuhr ich noch kein Canyon.
Muss man sich auch wieder irgendwo anmelden?


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. April 2013)

Hier:

[email protected]  Betreff: Enduro Tour mit Fabien


----------



## Nothing85 (19. April 2013)

Danke...muss mir das noch überlegen, weil ich komme aus dem Harz und hätte 420km zu fahren. Dazu bin ich im Moment krank geschrieben und nehme Antibiotika...da soll Sport nicht so gut sein....aber nett war es damals schon und wird es sicher wieder werden.


----------



## Fartzilla (19. April 2013)

Das könnte das große Torque Treffen werden um das es im Verabredungsthread ging


----------



## PaniKK (19. April 2013)

Letzte Woche bekommen, diese Woche endlich mal Fotos gemacht 
(Noch) Alles Original Auslieferungszustand, Änderungen werden so nach und nach vorgenommen werden.














Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie...


----------



## Twenty9er (19. April 2013)

PaniKK schrieb:


> Letzte Woche bekommen, diese Woche endlich mal Fotos gemacht
> (Noch) Alles Original Auslieferungszustand, Änderungen werden so nach und nach vorgenommen werden.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Endlich mal kein Bergabbomber...


----------



## speichenquaeler (19. April 2013)

...aber dafür mit einer schön sinnlos häßlichen Plastikscheibe hinterm Zahnkranz...

Beste Grüße


----------



## BENDERR (19. April 2013)

dann mal eins ohne hässliche plastikscheibe:


----------



## Nico Laus (19. April 2013)

Schönes Grand Canyon da oben, auch mit Plastikscheibe.  Nur die wilden, weiß-blauen Decals an den Felgen mögen mir nicht so gefallen. Aber da lässt sich schnell Abhilfe schaffen. 

Schön schlichtes Grand Canyon dadrunter. Von welchem Jahr ist es? Ich habe noch eins von 2000 im Keller stehen. Leider ist es nicht mehr fahrbar und muss erstmal hergerichtet werden. Vielleicht ein Projekt für kommenden Herbst/Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (19. April 2013)

Ist ein 2011er AL 7.0.
Allerdings viel dran rumgebastelt


----------



## Shredschreck (19. April 2013)

schönes, weißes AL!


----------



## RaceFace89 (21. April 2013)

Meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau
Update: Elixir 9 Carbon und den e-13 Bash vom Schriftzug befreit...


----------



## gasok.ONE (21. April 2013)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau
> Update: Elixir 9 Carbon und den e-13 Bash vom Schriftzug befreit...
> 
> [/url]



mmn vom gesamteindruck eines der schönsten torques hier im fred


----------



## sirios (21. April 2013)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau
> Update: Elixir 9 Carbon und den e-13 Bash vom Schriftzug befreit...



Echt schönes Teil , bis auf die Avid Stopper .


----------



## ChrizZZz (21. April 2013)

Matchmaker!! 
Das sieht aus wie bei Hotten-Totten  

Kommst mit der Bremsposition klar? Sieht sehr nah aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (21. April 2013)

ich würd die Decals vom Evolver noch abmachen, die bringen so eine "Unruhe" rein 

Edit: ich geh mal davon aus, dass du den Schutz für Ketten- und Sitzstrebe nur für die Fotos abgemacht hast. SOnst sehem die bald nicht mehr so schön weiß aus


----------



## Nico Laus (21. April 2013)

Cleanes Torque! 

Aber probier mal die Bremshebel weiter nach innen zu schieben. So dass der Zeigefinger außen am Hebel aufliegt.


----------



## pirata (21. April 2013)

kurz ausruhen bevor es bergab geht


----------



## RaceFace89 (22. April 2013)

danke für die blumen 
das mit dem matchmaker ist in der planung, aber in echt ist es gar nicht soooo schlimm, klagen auf hohem niveau ist das 

das mit dem bremshebelposition wirkt nur so...

kettenstrebenschutz ist aus "schönheitsgründen, wie angemerkt, nicht verbaut.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. April 2013)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> das mit dem bremshebelposition wirkt nur so...


  Der Hebel ist bis an den Griff drangeschoben. Das wirkt nicht nur so.  Mach die Hebel auf dem Lenker weiter nach innen. So wie es jetzt ist, ist man vor 15 Jahren mit Felgenbremsen gefahren: Immer mit der ganzen Pfote auf den Hebel und ziehen was die Handmuskeln hergeben.


----------



## mondo-mania (22. April 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Der Hebel ist bis an den Griff drangeschoben. Das wirkt nicht nur so.  Mach die Hebel auf dem Lenker weiter nach innen. So wie es jetzt ist, ist man vor 15 Jahren mit Felgenbremsen gefahren: Immer mit der ganzen Pfote auf den Hebel und ziehen was die Handmuskeln hergeben.



Ich schließe mich an  Das kann so gar nicht funktionieren es sei denn du bremst ausschließlich mit dem Ringfinger...

Aber naja jedem das seine. Aber in der Postition haste da nicht mehr Bremskraft als mit ner Elixir 1 am Zeigefinger


----------



## Wilddieb (22. April 2013)

Einmal grossen Service bitte.


----------



## cube_team (23. April 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> Da das Wetter derzeitig nur stechende Schmerzen im Mittelohr und Hustkrämpfe zu bieten hat, konnte ich es bisher nur 20 Minuten Probefahren .
> 
> Jetzt 15 °C und Sonne, dann werden Taunus und Vogelsberg in Angriff genommen .



Die Farbe ist doch "stealth" vom AL+ 9.0 SL. Die gleiche Farbe gibt es auch beim AL+ 8.0. 
Ist dies genau die selbe Farbe? Auf der Website von Canyon sieht das Gold nämlich etwas blasser aus. Oder sind die Fotos von dir bearbeitet?
Kommt nämlich schon geil


----------



## Co1n (23. April 2013)

neu gekommen: KS Supernatural Stütze; Carbonflaschenhalter und neuer Shifter. Sonst alles alter Rotz... Achja und nach der letzten 1,5h Schiebetour jetzt leider auch mit sonem Beutel unterm Sattel....






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2013)

Was war denn auf der letzten Schiebetour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (23. April 2013)

1,5cm langen Holzsplitter eingefahren. Der Schlauch gab dann natürlich weit weit von zu hause weg nach. Jetzt immer Ersatz dabei...


----------



## sb9999 (23. April 2013)

Hier mein erster Selbstaufbau im MTB Bereich:






Rahmen: Nerve XC 2011 Gr. M ausm Forum.
Gruppe: komplett SRAM X9 (hatte ich noch)
Restliche Ausstattung: sieht man ja.
Gewicht: Irgendwo um 13kg
Einsatzbereich: "Leichtes" Allmountain für sportlichere / technischere Trails im heimischen Mittelgebirge. Darunter gibt es noch ein 29er Hardtail für schnellere Sachen vor der Haustüre.


----------



## Lung (23. April 2013)

cube_team schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist doch "stealth" vom AL+ 9.0 SL. Die gleiche Farbe gibt es auch beim AL+ 8.0.
> Ist dies genau die selbe Farbe? Auf der Website von Canyon sieht das Gold nämlich etwas blasser aus. Oder sind die Fotos von dir bearbeitet?
> Kommt nämlich schon geil



Jup, das AL+ 8.0 sollte an den goldenen Parts die gleiche Farbe haben. Die Bilder auf der Canyon-Seite zeigen definitiv ein zu flaues Gold. Die Bilder unten zeigen das »richtige« Gold . Hach war das da noch sauber


----------



## Boogiemonster (23. April 2013)

Zwar schönes Wetter gewesen den Abend, aber ich bin froh, dass der Winter um ist :-D
Bike: Canyon Nerve XC 6.0, quasi von der Stange , nur mit kürzerem Vorbau und KindShock -Stütze, damits nen büschen trailtauglicher wird.


----------



## cube_team (23. April 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> Jup, das AL+ 8.0 sollte an den goldenen Parts die gleiche Farbe haben. Die Bilder auf der Canyon-Seite zeigen definitiv ein zu flaues Gold. Die Bilder unten zeigen das »richtige« Gold . Hach war das da noch sauber



Danke für die Fotos. Jetzt muss ich mal überlegen welche Farbe es wird


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. April 2013)

Lung schrieb:


>



sehr geil! 
Hoffentlich kommen meine zu vergoldene Teile auch die Tage zurück


----------



## fetty (23. April 2013)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Hier mein erster Selbstaufbau im MTB Bereich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
gefällt


----------



## DerMuckel (23. April 2013)

Co1n schrieb:


> neu gekommen: KS Supernatural Stütze; Carbonflaschenhalter und neuer Shifter. Sonst alles alter Rotz... Achja und nach der letzten 1,5h Schiebetour jetzt leider auch mit sonem Beutel unterm Sattel....



Macht die Schlaufe der Satteltasche an der Stütze keine Probleme beim Absenken des Sattels?
Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## sb9999 (23. April 2013)

fetty schrieb:


> gefällt



Danke!

Das war die "Ausgangsbasis" der meisten Teile:





Den Rahmen (XC 2009, L bzw. 20") gäbs nun günstig falls jemand hier Bedarf hat. Ebenso die XT Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.lochi (23. April 2013)

geile teile die man hier so sieht!


----------



## knuspi (23. April 2013)

@Co1n: Zwei Fragen:

1) Was ist das für ein Dämpfer?
2) Stört die Satteltasche nicht wenn du die Sattelstütze runter fährst?


Hier mal wieder mein altes XC. Macht immernoch Spaß!  Jetzt neu mit KS Super Natural.


----------



## der_erce (23. April 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> @Co1n:
> 2) Stört die Satteltasche nicht wenn du die Sattelstütze runter fährst?



Da werden dann die Kronjuwelen durchmassiert


----------



## Lung (23. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> sehr geil!
> Hoffentlich kommen meine zu vergoldene Teile auch die Tage zurück



Ja, das Teil ist auch auf der Straße ne richtige Attention-Whore. Gestern mal ne kleine Entspannungsrunde durch Frankfurt gedreht und ist schon sehr lustig, wenn man die Leute mal betrachtet, wie sie das Bike anstarren ^^.

Apropos vergolden:
Hab das Thema nun schon ein paar mal im Forum gesehen und frage mich, wo ihr (in diesem Fall natürlich du) das machen lasst .

LG


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. April 2013)

suche mal nach dem User ''Mad-Line'' der macht das.


----------



## sirios (23. April 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> Jup, das AL+ 8.0 sollte an den goldenen Parts die gleiche Farbe haben. Die Bilder auf der Canyon-Seite zeigen definitiv ein zu flaues Gold. Die Bilder unten zeigen das »richtige« Gold . Hach war das da noch sauber



Etwas viel bling bling für meinen Geschmack, aber konsequent durchgezogen. Du solltest dich noch entsprechend kleiden um die Kiste zu bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (23. April 2013)

Naja, konsequent!?, würde auf jeden fall andere pedale bedeuten...
Erscheint mir so, als wären da mindestens drei verschiedene "gold"-eloxierungen...
Macht das ganze dann doch wieder eher unharmonisch...mmn
Dieses blöde uploaddingens ist ja mal nervig...
Aber trotzdem viel spass damit gewünscht...

Gruss d


----------



## chris.b (23. April 2013)

Also der einzig wahre Goldkettenmann ist ja wohl Sgt. B.A. Baracus (auch unter seinem Pseudonym Mr. T bekannt)


----------



## gasok.ONE (23. April 2013)

Co1n schrieb:


> neu gekommen: KS Supernatural Stütze; Carbonflaschenhalter und neuer Shifter. Sonst alles alter Rotz... Achja und nach der letzten 1,5h Schiebetour jetzt leider auch mit sonem Beutel unterm Sattel....



beim nächsten "abrotzen" solltest du, mmn, die kurbel anpassen...
Die will mir da so garnicht gefallen...

Sonst, mit kleineren ausnahmen, echt schick... 
warst du damit schon mal hier...

http://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=214198


----------



## Lung (24. April 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Etwas viel bling bling für meinen Geschmack, aber konsequent durchgezogen. Du solltest dich noch entsprechend kleiden um die Kiste zu bewegen





chris.b schrieb:


> Also der einzig wahre Goldkettenmann ist ja wohl Sgt. B.A. Baracus (auch unter seinem Pseudonym Mr. T bekannt)



Also in Frankfurt nennen wir so etwas »dezente Alltagskleidung«. Wollte meine Ventile und Schrauben eigentlich noch mit Brillanten verzieren. 



gasok.ONE schrieb:


> Naja, konsequent!?, würde auf jeden fall andere pedale bedeuten...
> Erscheint mir so, als wären da mindestens drei verschiedene "gold"-eloxierungen...
> Macht das ganze dann doch wieder eher unharmonisch...mmn
> Dieses blöde uploaddingens ist ja mal nervig...
> ...


Jup, die Flats sind nun mal Orange und das Bike ist auch nicht einheitlich Schwarz, sondern hat gelackte und matte Bereiche. Das einzige was wirklich farblich nicht dazu passt sind die Pedalen. Aber die fliegen auch irgendwann, wenn ich Lust dazu habe. Aber ehrlich gesagt, sind die für mich mittlerweile von geringer Priorität. Ich fahre es lieber und beim fahren sieht die Pedale eh keine Sau ^^


----------



## fetty (24. April 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> Jup, das AL+ 8.0 sollte an den goldenen Parts die gleiche Farbe haben. Die Bilder auf der Canyon-Seite zeigen definitiv ein zu flaues Gold. Die Bilder unten zeigen das »richtige« Gold . Hach war das da noch sauber


 

richtig fett  ... xtr - bro von meinem


----------



## sb9999 (24. April 2013)

Co1n schrieb:


> Achja und nach der letzten 1,5h Schiebetour jetzt leider auch mit sonem Beutel unterm Sattel....



Kleiner ungefragter Tipp:

Das Ding hier kann auch mit Vario Sattelstützen:
http://de.topeak.com/products/bags/ProPackSmall

oder das:
http://de.topeak.com/products/bags/sidekick_small

Ich hab sowas auch dran am 29er für den Notfall, falls ich mal Strassentraining mache. Der Halter bleibt immer dran. Sieht man aber nicht. Fahre meist doch lieber mit Rucksack und Trinkblase.


----------



## knuspi (24. April 2013)

Ich hab meine Satteltasche mit Montage der Variostütze entsorgt und bin auf einen Rucksack umgestiegen. Das Teil war mir schon lange ein Dorn im Auge. Und in den Rucksack passt dazu noch mehr rein


----------



## Markdierk (24. April 2013)

Erfüllen die farbigen Teile am CB Laufrad auch ne Funktion oder ist das nur Gewicht für den look?

Verstehe ja nicht ganz warum man solche LR bei sonem teuren Bike verbaut. 19 Maul(wenn ich das richtig sehe) für ein AM? geht 0 ... (


----------



## Wilddieb (24. April 2013)

Ich behaupte mal die Dinger sind sehr leicht und hinzu sind das Tubeless Felgen. Also sind die Speichen entsprechend anders befestigt und das Elox dient halt der Optik. 
Crankbrothers Zeugs ist ja sehr hochwertig, oder zumindest teuer. ^^ Aber den Carbonvorbau von denen kann man kaum montieren, ein echt beschissenes Patent. Zumindest der vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## luxaltera (25. April 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Crankbrothers Zeugs ist ja sehr hochwertig,






> oder zumindest teuer. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lung (25. April 2013)

Die vertäfelten Stämme haben (augenscheinlich) definitiv einen Sinn. Auf der einen Seite sorgen sie für die Stabilität der Speichen und dienen gleichzeitig als Befestigung dergleichen an der Nabe. Wie, was, wo und genau, müsste man mal bei CB erfragen. Bisher kann ich nichts negatives über die Cobalt 3 LR berichten.


----------



## oliver13007 (25. April 2013)

So wieder mal ein Bild... bei dem schönen Wetter  22°C


----------



## Lung (25. April 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> So wieder mal ein Bild... bei dem schönen Wetter  22°C



Das Bike passt von der Farbe perfekt in den frühlingshaften Wald!


----------



## Scutt (25. April 2013)

...dem kann ich nur uneingeschränkt zustimmen


----------



## oliver13007 (25. April 2013)

Scutt schrieb:


> ...dem kann ich nur uneingeschränkt zustimmen



THX    stimmt...die Blätter haben fast die gleiche Farbe wie der Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr


----------



## Co1n (25. April 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> @Co1n: Zwei Fragen:
> 
> 1) Was ist das für ein Dämpfer?
> 2) Stört die Satteltasche nicht wenn du die Sattelstütze runter fährst?



Hey.
Also der Dämpfer ist ein Pearl 3.3. Den gibts schon lange nich tmehr glaube ich...Bin ganz zufrieden.
Nö die Tasche macht keine Probleme beim Absenken. Die rutscht einfach ein Stück hoch. Is aber natürlich optisch mist. Vielleicht steige ich da auch noch auf sonen kleinen, leichten Rucksack um....

  @gasok.ONE: Hmm also ich fahr die Kurbel schon lange und bin damit auch echt zufrieden. Passt außerdem zum Schaltwerk


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. April 2013)

@juppi13007

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## FlorianDue (25. April 2013)

Ist das Bild wirklich in Viersen aufgenommen?


----------



## Boardi05 (25. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (25. April 2013)

"Sauber"


----------



## Boardi05 (25. April 2013)

Nun is es wieder sauber bzw unbenützt


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. April 2013)

@Juppi dein Torque sowie das Bild sind 

Konnte bei dem Wetter wieder nicht, nicht biken


----------



## sirios (25. April 2013)

@Boardi05 für dich 














Kleine weniger sichtbare Änderungen:
jagwire Züge
Druckstufentuning am DHX Air
Full Service an der Reverb


----------



## Boardi05 (25. April 2013)

Danke für die bilder, heut bin ich aber wieder extrem ins zweifeln gekommen, hab die 0815 runde ,itn am grad mal gwschafft, kondi und kraft sind total im keller, da dann n gaul holen der über 2kg mehr wiegt?!?....

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Micha382 (25. April 2013)

Jammer nicht rum und hol dir das schwarz/weiÃe aus den Outlet, der Rest kommt von alleine ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shredschreck (25. April 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> So wieder mal ein Bild... bei dem schönen Wetter  22°C



Habt ihr eine Strecke in Viersen? Würde gern vorbei kommen

schönes Pic...Grüße


----------



## Boardi05 (25. April 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Jammer nicht rum und hol dir das schwarz/weiÃe aus den Outlet, der Rest kommt von alleine ð



Wenns da noch eins gÃ¤be dann gern...

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Micha382 (25. April 2013)

Grad ist doch ein Strive 9.0 in Stealth im Outlet und ein schwarzes 2012er mit HS.


----------



## oliver13007 (25. April 2013)

Shredschreck schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Strecke in Viersen? Würde gern vorbei kommen
> 
> schönes Pic...Grüße



ist eher ne kurze abfahrt...aber es gibt ein paar spots die man anfahren kann...leider nichts wildes, aber kannst gerne mal kommen


----------



## Shredschreck (25. April 2013)

schau ich mir mal an....


----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2013)




----------



## FlyingLizard (25. April 2013)

AM zum auf und Torque zum Abfahren dabei gehabt!?


----------



## 21XC12 (26. April 2013)

ich hab das AM nem Freund gegeben für ihn anzufixen!!! Nächste Woche gehen wir mal mal zusammen fahren!  Hau rein!


----------



## sirios (26. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ich hab das AM nem Freund gegeben für ihn anzufixen!!! Nächste Woche gehen wir mal mal zusammen fahren!  Hau rein!



Ich hoffe Canyon zahlt Dir Provision !


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. April 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ich hab das AM nem Freund gegeben für ihn anzufixen!!! Nächste Woche gehen wir mal mal zusammen fahren!  Hau rein!



Hab ich gestern auch mit jemandem gemacht  Klar machen wir



sirios schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Canyon zahlt Dir Provision !



müssten wir nicht so langsam schon alle Provison bekommen bei der ganzen Werbung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christofeliz (26. April 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> müssten wir nicht so langsam schon alle Provison bekommen bei der ganzen Werbung?


 
Provision gibts nur im Nicht-Canyon-Supporteten-Forum-Bereich!


----------



## 21XC12 (26. April 2013)

Provision kannste eh haken, weil mir ein Mitarbeiter mal gesagt hat das es höchstens mal einen gratis Bikeguard gibt wenn man mehrere Bikes kauft! Aber im Grunde könnte man sich für Stammkunden ruhig mal was ausdenken und wenn's auch nur ein T-Shirt mit Logo wär!!! "Hört ihr CANYON!!!"


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. April 2013)

Mein 2011er Torque FRX Ltd. mit neuem LRS und Reifen. Original ist nur noch die Sattelstütze und die KeFü


----------



## Nduro (27. April 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. April 2013)

Danke


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2013)

Die ersten Wochen sehr vielversprechend, das Bike wird in absehbarer Zeit noch mit Variostütze ausgerüstet  ... im Album in Originalgröße .-p


----------



## ttdenimblue (28. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich suche Bilder (möglichst Outdoor) vom Nerve AL 9.0 in der Farbe storm.

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Gruss
Andy


----------



## bi_69 (29. April 2013)

@Freerider1504

schickes bike  Was ist denn das für ein Sattel den du drauf hast?


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. April 2013)

@bi_69

Danke 

Ist ein Nukeproof Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (29. April 2013)

"Auf dem kleinem Perlacher Forst Bike-Spielplatz"


----------



## NikNok (1. Mai 2013)

hallo zusammen,
ich überlege mir das tourque frx whipzone zu kaufen,
nun ists bei mir immer schwierig, da ich sehr groß bin: 1,94 m...

ich würde gerne nach koblenz fahren um mich mal auf
das bike zu stellen (größe L), nur, wenns kein sinn macht, kann ich auch spritgeld sparen...

nun meine frage -
wei groß seid ihr bei einer rahmengröße L beim tourque frx??


----------



## oliver13007 (1. Mai 2013)

ich bin 1,93m und komme aus viersen...kannst ja mal probesitzen


----------



## NikNok (1. Mai 2013)

intressant! 

du fährst also L und fühlst dich wohl auf dem bike?
wieviel wiegst du?


----------



## oliver13007 (1. Mai 2013)

ich wiege um die 90 kg und es passt sehr gut


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. Mai 2013)

Mein Untersatz für 2013 
Boxxer wurde durch eine 66 RC3 Ti ersetzt. Harmoniert damit wesentlich besser. 
Für mich ist's mittlerweile verdammt nahe an meiner Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nduro (1. Mai 2013)

Sehr schöner Aufbau, bis auf vielleicht den bash (fahre den aber auch so) 
Weißt du was es wiegt? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Hardtail94 (1. Mai 2013)

Servus, Nduro

Gewicht interessiert mich auch. Personenwaage sagt irgendetwas um 17kg  
Richtig gewogen hab ich es noch nicht. :/


----------



## Nduro (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## sundawn77 (1. Mai 2013)

@Hardtail94

sehr geil !


----------



## ssiemund (1. Mai 2013)

So, nach nun zwei Ausfahrten bin ich voll zufrieden mit meinem neuen Set-up. Folgende Änderungen hab ich durchgeführt: Kurbel 2-fach XT (warum gibt es eigentlich 3-fach Kurbeln  ), XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk, XT Bremsen, vorne 203, hinten 180 (endlich ist das nervende Quietschen der Elexir7 weg), Sattel SQlab 611 Team Race, Vorbau Thomson Elite X4 70mm, Lenker Renthal Fatbar Lite, Griffe SQlab 711SY, ich glaub das war's, die Reverb hatte ich vorher schon dran.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Mittelfranke (1. Mai 2013)

hast du die 775'er oder 785'er XT drauf?
Ist ein Unterschied in der Bremsleistung merkbar?

Sonst TOP


----------



## nervy1962 (1. Mai 2013)

@ssiemund: stimmig!!

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## ssiemund (1. Mai 2013)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> hast du die 775'er oder 785'er XT drauf?
> Ist ein Unterschied in der Bremsleistung merkbar?
> 
> Sonst TOP


785er XT, ach ja, ich vergaß das I-Spec zu erwähnen. Das Cockpit ist nun sauber aufgräumt


----------



## firesurfer (1. Mai 2013)

neues spielzeug


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Mai 2013)

ich steh einfach auf Neonfarben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Mai 2013)

Ich finde es auch sehr fein!! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

Gestern ein bisschen mit dem Torque FRX spielen gewesen, um den neuen LRS einzuweihen


----------



## Wilddieb (2. Mai 2013)

Geiles Photo!


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Mai 2013)

Danke


----------



## admiralawesome (2. Mai 2013)

Mein FRX in Belgien (Filthy Trails) 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28074


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Mai 2013)

Bin jetzt mal auf Coil umgestiegen und die Sattelstütze is neu!!! Ich glaub die 400er Feder is zu hart! Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt!


----------



## Mithras (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hatt bei Kampfgewicht um die 88-90 KG im Torque in meinem FoxRC2 ne 350 iger Feder ..  .. die war (wie ich fand) optimal


----------



## sirios (2. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt mal auf Coil umgestiegen und die Sattelstütze is neu!!! Ich glaub die 400er Feder is zu hart! Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt!



Was ist mit der Kronolog passiert?


----------



## Mithras (2. Mai 2013)

die stört im Bikepark am Schleppift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (2. Mai 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Ich hatt bei Kampfgewicht um die 88-90 KG im Torque in meinem FoxRC2 ne 350 iger Feder ..  .. die war (wie ich fand) optimal



Danke für den Hinweis! Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach ner 350er, aber irgendwie gibt's grad keine gebrauchte im Angebot! 



sirios schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Kronolog passiert?



Die hat kürzlich den Dienst verweigert und da hab ich sie zum Händler zurückgeschickt. Der hat mir den vollen Rechnungsbetrag erstattet. Sehr anständig nach über einem Jahr!!!


----------



## dime75 (2. Mai 2013)

Ach macht das Ding spaß


----------



## sirios (2. Mai 2013)

@21XC12 Ich halt ja von den CB Teilen sowieso nix. Hat man ja schon bei deinem Iodine Vorbau gesehen, dass der nix getaugt hat, den konnte man ja verdrehen wie man will


----------



## Mithras (2. Mai 2013)

Meine wurde samt Torque verkauft .. Marzocchi geht auch z.B.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Mai 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> @21XC12 Ich halt ja von den CB Teilen sowieso nix. Hat man ja schon bei deinem Iodine Vorbau gesehen, dass der nix getaugt hat, den konnte man ja verdrehen wie man will



Für mich is CB ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln!!! Die Parts kosten viel und funktionieren nicht!



Mithras schrieb:


> Meine wurde samt Torque verkauft .. Marzocchi geht auch z.B.



Schade! Ich hätte sie dir direkt abgekauft! Ich fahr jetzt einfach mal die 400er. Vielleicht komm ich ja besser klar als ich glaube!  Ich wieg ready2ride auch so um die 88 kg und mit Rucksack auch um die 90 kg! En Kollege von mir fährt mit 80 kg die 350er aber der rockt auch mehr wie ich!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Mai 2013)

Hey Mithras was fährste eigentlich jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (2. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich das hier posten darf ?! .. nachdem ich die "Bärbel" abgegeben hab..

Einmal die "Heidi" (Radon Slide ED 2010 kompletter Eigenbau)











und die "Waldtraut" (YT TuEs 2010 mit 2011er Hinterbau leicht modifiziert)


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Mai 2013)

Das Tues is mega!!!


----------



## Komodo3000 (2. Mai 2013)

Hier mein "mutiertes" 2011er Alpinist im Bikepark-Modus:


----------



## Mithras (3. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Tues is mega!!!


thx .. 


geiles Alpinist


----------



## r.lochi (3. Mai 2013)




----------



## ssiemund (4. Mai 2013)

@r.lochi  gefällt


----------



## Nduro (4. Mai 2013)

+1


----------



## jaamaa (4. Mai 2013)

Heute morgen um 8 Uhr... nix los im Harz


----------



## r.lochi (4. Mai 2013)

Danke


----------



## elmejor89 (5. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich hier so die neuen Bikes sehe freue ich mich umso mehr auf mein Canyon Strive  noch eine Woche ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatalithy (5. Mai 2013)

Mein Baby nach der Eröffnung in Winterberg


----------



## vopsi (6. Mai 2013)

Update und bald zu verkaufen


----------



## Nouse2112 (6. Mai 2013)

sieht ma richtig geil aus


----------



## Famulus36 (6. Mai 2013)

Alt-Torque in Tagebaufolgelandschaft:






Und Gruppenbild mit Fremdfabrikaten:


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Mai 2013)

Sehr entspannte Stimmung auf dem Pic! Schön wie die Sonnenstrahlen durch die Baumwipfel den Rahmen leuchten lassen! 



jaamaa schrieb:


> Heute morgen um 8 Uhr... nix los im Harz


----------



## Fartzilla (7. Mai 2013)

So habe mein Torque mal wieder über die Hometrails gejagt =)


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Mai 2013)

Warum immer doppelt posten?


----------



## psx0407 (7. Mai 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Warum immer doppelt posten?


wohl um maximale aufmerksamkeit zu erzeugen...   

psx0407


----------



## thenewone (7. Mai 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1366618?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1366619?in=set

Bikepark Hahnenklee/ Bocksberg 
Harz, Niedersachsen

Der erste Bikeparkeinsatz für mein Trailflow, war der Oberkracher. Mal von ein paar Kette-/ Reifen-/ Ritzelklemmern abgesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandy (7. Mai 2013)

Das ist mein Canyon AL 8.0  2013. Die Reverb und die XLC Griffe mussten unbedingt sein. Der Rest (Rote Kettenblattschrauben, Bremsscheibenschrauben, Spacer, Innenlager usw.) ist nur für´s Auge.


----------



## MUD´doc (8. Mai 2013)

Endlich fertig mit den neuen Teilen...

Nach langem Überlegen mit einem neuen Satz DT Swiss E2000-LRS.
Die Sun Ringle haben die letzten 6 Jahre sehr gut ihren Dienst getan.
Aber der Verschleiß mit über 5.500 km machte nicht halt.
Die Reifen konnten nun nach 4 Jahren auch endlich gewechselt werden
(tja, haben gut gehalten).

Da auch ein neuer Antrieb dran mußte, habe ich mal auf 2-fach mit Bash
umgerüstet. Da ich beim großen 3.ten KB nie auf´s kleinste Ritzel kam, 
halte ich diese Umänderung mal für interessant. Neu ist auch die nicht 
selbstgebauten KeFü, sondern die von Bionicon. 

Zum Test probiere ich einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau aus (90 auf 75mm bei 
700er/12°-Lenker) - schauen, wie sich mein Dicker nun im Uphill verhält.

Zum Testen ist auch nach 6 Jahren ein neuer Sattel druff. Habe mal den 
Ergon SM3 Probe gesessen und fand den auf Anhieb sehr -hmmm- sesshaft.

Foto stammt von gestern abend. Die Feinabstimmung folgt dann die Tage.
Genießt das Foto, denn so Sauber ist es nur einmal im Jahr ;]





Das muß wieder für die nächsten Jahre halten. 
Gegebenenfalls kommt ein 740er/8°-Lenker druff, das wird sich aber zeigen.
Geplant ist aber noch eine Variostütze - falls es mal eine Sorglose gibt.
Grüße


----------



## Christofeliz (8. Mai 2013)

@ MUD´doc: Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Kette-links (8. Mai 2013)

einfach mal ohne Worte


----------



## Bandy (8. Mai 2013)

Kann man machen....


----------



## fuschnick (8. Mai 2013)

Schickes Nerve.. die LR passen super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (9. Mai 2013)

Hier mal noch ein paar Bilder von nach der letzten Grund/Service Reinigung. Auch wieder ein paar Ausfahrten her, aber so sauber ist es selten.


----------



## Flash008 (9. Mai 2013)

Heute wieder ein geiles wetter und der esel freut sich!!




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1370543]
	
[/URL]


----------



## mohlo (9. Mai 2013)

Bandy schrieb:


>



Sehr gewagte Zugverlegung der Reverb. Im abgesenkten Zustand möchte ich nicht wissen, wann Du mal an einer Wurzel hängenbleibst und der Hydraulikschlauch abreißt.
Der Zug sollte unterhalb der Oberrohrs verlegt werden!


----------



## Tobias_B (9. Mai 2013)

Wobei es ein superschönes Rad ist.


----------



## tellhofkind (9. Mai 2013)

Dann will ich mich hier auch mal verewigen.
War lange auf der Suche nach dem, für mich, idealen Bike.
Bin bis jetzt begeistert und hab einiges ausprobiert.


----------



## Bandy (9. Mai 2013)

mohlo schrieb:


> Sehr gewagte Zugverlegung der Reverb. Im abgesenkten Zustand möchte ich nicht wissen, wann Du mal an einer Wurzel hängenbleibst und der Hydraulikschlauch abreißt.
> Der Zug sollte unterhalb der Oberrohrs verlegt werden!



Das war auch ursprünglich so geplant. Auf den Bildern der Canyon-Homepage sind ja Befestigungsmöglichkeiten zu sehen. Aber bei den Serienmodellen hat Canyon auf die Befestigungslaschen verzichtet... warum auch immer. Ich habe dann lange überlegt und mich für diese Variante entschieden. Klar, wenn´s ganz dumm läuft dann kann sich schon im abgesenkten Zustand ein Ast oder ähnliches darin verfangen... muß aber nicht... woll´n wir´s nicht noch herbeischreien. Und außerdem... der Sattel wird bei mir nur ganz selten abgesenkt. Ich fahr´ja kein Downhill.


----------



## jaamaa (9. Mai 2013)

Bandy schrieb:


> Das war auch ursprünglich so geplant. Auf den Bildern der Canyon-Homepage sind ja Befestigungsmöglichkeiten zu sehen. Aber bei den Serienmodellen hat Canyon auf die Befestigungslaschen verzichtet... warum auch immer.



Die Satelliten zum Befestigen kannst du für ein paar  bei Canyon bestellen... würde ich auch machen, besser ist das. Und die Leitung kürzen


----------



## ssiemund (9. Mai 2013)

Bandy schrieb:


> ... Und außerdem... der Sattel wird bei mir nur ganz selten abgesenkt...


... dann hättest du dir die 300gr Zusatzgewicht ja sparen können 


Bandy schrieb:


> Ich fahr´ja kein Downhill.


Eine Reverb hat doch mit Downhill nichts zu tun  die ist bei mir bei jeder Abfahrt, jedem Trail unten. Oder fährst du etwa nicht in der Grundposition runter 
Stephan


----------



## Thefreakshow (10. Mai 2013)

admiralawesome schrieb:


> Mein FRX in Belgien (Filthy Trails)
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28074



Hab dich an dem Tag gesehen, find das Grün Klasse, wie hastn das gemacht??
Und woher sind die 40 Decals!??


----------



## sb9999 (10. Mai 2013)

mohlo schrieb:


> Sehr gewagte Zugverlegung der Reverb. Im abgesenkten Zustand möchte ich nicht wissen, wann Du mal an einer Wurzel hängenbleibst und der Hydraulikschlauch abreißt.
> Der Zug sollte unterhalb der Oberrohrs verlegt werden!




Reverb Leitung am Oberrohr verlegen? Wie soll das denn aussehen? Kabelbinder am Oberrohr?

Der Zug liegt so schon richtig, ich würde ihn nur über das Tretlager statt darunter entlang führen. Schon gibt es kein Problem mehr mit hängenbleiben, denn die "Schlaufe" beim absenken kann sich nur nach hinten / leicht seitlich bilden. Ist bei meinem Bike ein paar Seiten zurück ebenso verlegt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10529138&postcount=9104


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (10. Mai 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die Satelliten zum Befestigen kannst du fÃ¼r ein paar â¬ bei Canyon bestellen... wÃ¼rde ich auch machen, besser ist das. Und die Leitung kÃ¼rzen



Wird nicht funktionieren, da das Nerve AL (ehemals XC) keine vorgebohrten LÃ¶cher unterhalb des Oberrohrs hat: Klick mich!

Vermutlich hat Canyon dies nicht vorgesehen, da keines der Modelle ab Werk eine Vario-StÃ¼tze verbaut hat.

Bandy sollte mal versuchen, die Leitung oberhalb des Tretlagers zu verlegen:






Alternativ lÃ¤sst sich die Leitung auch mit sowas am Oberrohr verlegen:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20026_Power-Hook-Bremsleitungsfuehrung-ohne-Werkzeug-.html?xtcr=38&xtmcl=

oder






oder


----------



## meauliteur (10. Mai 2013)

Also mein AL 6.0 hat 3 Löcher an der Unterseite vom Oberrohr


----------



## mohlo (10. Mai 2013)

meauliteur schrieb:


> Also mein AL 6.0 hat 3 Löcher an der Unterseite vom Oberrohr



Seltsam?! Hier ein *NERVE AL mit drei Befestigungslöchern* und hier *Bandy's NERVE AL*, bei dem scheinbar die drei Löcher fehlen?!


----------



## Wilddieb (10. Mai 2013)

Vieleicht haben sie die vergessen? 

Ich denke das unterscheidet sich je nach Jahrgang, resp. Produktionsmonat und/oder Ausstattungsvariante. 

Anfangs hatten die die wohl noch, wie auch auf der Internetseite zu erkennen, aber wurden dann im Laufe der Produtkion umgestellt, k.A.  

Wenn mans genau wissen, will, dann muss man wohl bei Canyon nachfragen.


----------



## admiralawesome (10. Mai 2013)

@Thefreakshow

Hiho!
Wie man sieht steh ich auch voll drauf! 
Also ich habe das Set hier gekauft. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DUPLI-Color-N...item337d3d732e

Damit habe ich dann die Lagerschalen und die Wippe Lackiert.

Und dann habe ich ja noch die Schriftzüge mit dieser Folie überklebt!
http://www.aufkleberdealer.de/Oracal...Neonfolie.html

Teilweise habe ich die Schriftzüge abgepaust und selbst ausgeschnitten.(40ti Decal, Logo- Steuerrohr, 2 Striche unter dem Sattel und das TORQUE vom Unterrohr)

Also durchsichtige Folie auf den Rahmen kleben und abpausen. Dann die Folie abziehen und auf die Farbige kleben und dann ausschneiden. Und dann wieder auf den Rahmen kleben. War ein wenig fummelarbeit.

Danach hatte ich aber keine lust mehr und bin zum Beschrifter meines Vertrauens gegangen und hab mir das kleine CANYON-Logo vom Oberrohr und meinen Namen anfertigen lassen. 


mfg


----------



## Bandy (10. Mai 2013)

So, ich noch mal...
Ich hab noch mal ein Foto aus einer anderen Perspektive gemacht. Wie man hier sehen kann hängt die Schlaufe bei abgesenkter Sattelstütze nur ca. 2 cm tiefer als das Kettenblatt. Zu beachten ist auch das Canyon bei der Verlegung des Schaltzuges ebenfalls eine Schlaufe gelassen hat. Nicht ganz so tief aber immerhin. Die Verlegung über dem Tretlager ist auch nicht günstig. Da der unterste Haltepunkt sehr niedrig ist läge die Schlaufe schon bei ausgefahrener Stütze fast auf dem Tretlager auf. Wenn ich die Stütze dann absenke bildet sich wer weiß wo die Schlaufe. Von den Haltepunkten zum Aufkleben halte ich gar nichts das ist für mich keine Option. Wegen den Befestigungslöchern am Oberrohr hatte ich bei Canyon mal angerufen. Dort sagten sie mir dass nur das Vorserienmodell Befestigungslöcher hat. Warum man sie bei der Serie weggelassen hat wollte oder konnte man mir da auch nicht sagen.
Fazit: Eine 100 % Lösung gibt es glaube ich in diesen Fall wohl nicht und es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden welchen Kompromiss er wählt.


----------



## un1e4shed (10. Mai 2013)

Mein Gapstar mit neuer Kurbel  Jetzt ist es richtig sexy ;-)
Aber die Bilder könnten besser sein....


----------



## ssiemund (10. Mai 2013)

Bandy schrieb:


> Von den Haltepunkten zum Aufkleben halte ich gar nichts


Wieso, weil sie dir nicht gefallen oder weil du kein Vertrauen zu ihnen hast . Halten bei mir übrigens seit weit über 2000km, ohne Probleme 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Bandy (10. Mai 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Wieso, weil sie dir nicht gefallen oder weil du kein Vertrauen zu ihnen hast . Halten bei mir übrigens seit weit über 2000km, ohne Probleme
> Gruß
> Stephan



Kein Vertrauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (10. Mai 2013)

Danke, Leutz
Mein Nerve freut sich mit =]


----------



## sundawn77 (10. Mai 2013)

@un1e4shed
wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem DB Air?


----------



## sb9999 (10. Mai 2013)

Bandy schrieb:


> Die Verlegung über dem Tretlager ist auch nicht günstig. Da der unterste Haltepunkt sehr niedrig ist läge die Schlaufe schon bei ausgefahrener Stütze fast auf dem Tretlager auf. Wenn ich die Stütze dann absenke bildet sich wer weiß wo die Schlaufe.



Hier nochmal ein paar Detailbilder von meiner Reverb Leitungsverlegung.













Bin extra nochmal in den Keller gerannt, dafür nur miese Handycam. Ich denke man kann es trotzdem erkennen. Viel besser kann eine nachgerüstete Leitung meiner Meinung nach kaum verlegt werden. Habe zwei Reverb Führungen (eine oben, eine unten im Dämpferdreieck) und zwei Kabelbinder in der Wippe verbaut. An den Bikes meiner Kumpels mit serienmäßiger Reverb Führung liegt die Leitung zumindest nicht besser, teilweise schlechter (Kontakt Leitung -> HR wenn Sattel unten).


----------



## jaamaa (10. Mai 2013)

Bandy schrieb:


> Kein Vertrauen...



Die Halter gibt es auch in Alu/schwarz. Diese kann man ganz leicht der Krümmung von dem Oberrohr anpassen und halten perfekt. Haben an meinem AM nie versagt. Also kann ich diese mit guten Gewissen weiterempfehlen.












Finde die Lösung am Oberrohr eh schöner und funktioneller. Die Variante mit 2 Meter Leitung am Tretlager habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.

(Diese Cubes da einfach mal wegdenken...  hatte auf die Schnelle kein anderes Foto gefunden )


----------



## un1e4shed (10. Mai 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> @un1e4shed
> wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem DB Air?



Hm joa, kann ich dir so noch garnicht genau sagen  Der wurde mir mit kaputter Low-Speed-Druckstufe ausgeliefert. Hab ihn also direkt wieder eingeschickt. Hat fast 4 Wochen gedauert der Spaß... Aber verlief reibungslos.
Und außer n paar Runden Hometrails, hab ich ihn jetzt nicht intensiv testen können.
Ich kann dir aber sagen, mit dem MZ Roco Air WC von 2011, den ich ersatzweise drin hatte, war ich nicht zufrieden  Keine einstellbare LSC und zuviel Progression am Ende des Hubes....

Den DBAir fahr ich jetzt mit 100PSI und 2 kleinen Volume-Spacer. LSR auf 5 Klicks; LSC 8 Klicks; HSR ~ 3/4  Umdrehung und HSC fast ganz offen. Fahrfertig werd ich so 70 - 75 kg haben.
Fühlt sich soweit gut an aber wie gesagt, noch nicht wirklich intensiv getestet.


----------



## Bandy (10. Mai 2013)

Zitat von sb9999: Bin extra nochmal in den Keller gerannt, dafür nur miese Handycam. Ich denke man kann es trotzdem erkennen. Viel besser kann eine nachgerüstete Leitung meiner Meinung nach kaum verlegt werden. Habe zwei Reverb Führungen (eine oben, eine unten im Dämpferdreieck) und zwei Kabelbinder in der Wippe verbaut. An den Bikes meiner Kumpels mit serienmäßiger Reverb Führung liegt die Leitung zumindest nicht besser, teilweise schlechter (Kontakt Leitung -> HR wenn Sattel unten).[/QUOTE]



Bei ausgefahrener Sattelstütze OK..... aber bei abgesenkter..... so richtig schön sieht das nicht aus..... aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe: Jeder muss das für sich selbst entscheiden wie er´s macht. Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Bei abgesenkten Sattelstütze scheuert doch bestimmt die Leitung am Oberrohr. Hast du die Stelle wenigstens mit einen Stück Rahmenschutzfolie beklebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandy (10. Mai 2013)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Die Halter gibt es auch in Alu/schwarz. Diese kann man ganz leicht der Krümmung von dem Oberrohr anpassen und halten perfekt. Haben an meinem AM nie versagt. Also kann ich diese mit guten Gewissen weiterempfehlen.
> 
> 
> Finde die Lösung am Oberrohr eh schöner und funktioneller. Die Variante mit 2 Meter Leitung am Tretlager habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.
> ...




.....aber wenn ich mich doch nicht mit den Klebedinger anfreunden kann


----------



## sb9999 (10. Mai 2013)

Bandy schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Bei abgesenkten Sattelstütze scheuert doch bestimmt die Leitung am Oberrohr. Hast du die Stelle wenigstens mit einen Stück Rahmenschutzfolie beklebt?



Am Oberrohr befürchte ich keine Scheuerstellen, kommt da ja nur minimal dran, bisher sieht man auch nix nach ca. 10x fahren. Am Sattelrohr kann sowieso nichts scheuern, da die Leitung geführt wird und nirgends direkt aufliegt.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (11. Mai 2013)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein paar Detailbilder von meiner Reverb Leitungsverlegung.
> 
> 
> Bin extra nochmal in den Keller gerannt, dafür nur miese Handycam. Ich denke man kann es trotzdem erkennen. Viel besser kann eine nachgerüstete Leitung meiner Meinung nach kaum verlegt werden. Habe zwei Reverb Führungen (eine oben, eine unten im Dämpferdreieck) und zwei Kabelbinder in der Wippe verbaut. An den Bikes meiner Kumpels mit serienmäßiger Reverb Führung liegt die Leitung zumindest nicht besser, teilweise schlechter (Kontakt Leitung -> HR wenn Sattel unten).



Hätte persönlich eine Lösung am Oberrohr vorgezogen, im eingefahrenen Zustand wölbt sich der Schlauch schon ein wenig. Abgesehen von der Optik hätte ich Bedenken im ungünstigen Fall hängen zu bleiben.


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2013)

Meine Güte... das sieht ja noch abenteuerlicher aus. Verlegt doch bitte Eure Reverb-Leitungen unterhalb des Oberrohrs. Dafür nimmt man dann diese Halter: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...tigung-Stick-On-Aluminium-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=, kürzt die Leitung und man hat endlich Ruhe!

Und wer Angst vor Scheuerstellen hat, nimmt das hier: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...schutzfolie-Scratch-Guard-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=
Wirkt schon seit mehr als 2 Jahren an meinem Bike und haftet "wie Sau" und lässt sich um jegliche Unebenheit kleben:


----------



## betzmani (11. Mai 2013)

servus leute, 
jetzt muss ich mich auch mal miteinklinken! 
habe seit 3 tagen auch endlich ne reverb verbaut. habe die Leitung aber nur provisorisch am oberrohr mit kabelbindern besfestigt. habe ein nerve am von 2012, da sind die schraubenbuchsen unter dem oberrohr vorhanden. meine frage: suche seit tagen nach Halterungen für die leitung, die geschraubt werden, damit ich die leitung richtig unterhalb des oberrohrs verlegen kann. habe auf der canyon seite dazu nichts gefunden und der support hat mir auch noch nicht zurück geschrieben. weiß jmd wo ich diese halterungschrauben herbekomme?
wenn dann die verlegung passt, wird bei mir auch noch leitung gekürzt. das ist für mich die cleanste lösung, halte von so klebeschustereien nichts..

ride on 
betzmani


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2013)

betzmani schrieb:


> ...habe auf der canyon seite dazu nichts gefunden und der support hat mir auch noch nicht zurück geschrieben. weiß jmd wo ich diese halterungschrauben herbekomme?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=551913


----------



## betzmani (11. Mai 2013)

danke für die schnelle antwort. also ab in den baumarkt


----------



## mohlo (11. Mai 2013)

betzmani schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort. also ab in den baumarkt



Oder hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...leshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Mai 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


>



Sehr schön! Roteloxierte Schrauben an der Kurbel würden super passen und die Decals an den Felgen müssen nicht sein!!


----------



## mad1993max (11. Mai 2013)

@un1e4shed

haha genau den gleichen aufbau hab ich auch bis auf die farbe der spikes die hab ich rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (11. Mai 2013)

mad1993max schrieb:


> @_un1e4shed_
> 
> haha genau den gleichen aufbau hab ich auch bis auf die farbe der spikes die hab ich rot



mit RF Atlas Stealth? 



21XC12 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Roteloxierte Schrauben an der Kurbel  würden super passen und die Decals an den Felgen müssen nicht sein!!



die roteloxierten Schrauben sind ne sehr gute Idee  Irgendwelche Tipps, welches Rot von welcher Marke passen könnte?
Aber die Decals an den Felgen bleiben vorerst... gefallen mir so ziemlich gut....


----------



## jimmykane (11. Mai 2013)

Bei meinem (wieder verkauften) 2013er Nerve AL 8.0 waren die Gewinde im Oberrohr vorhanden, genauso wie jetzt beim Gapstar (siehe Fotos). Ich würde auch nur noch am Oberrohr verlegen!


----------



## Alexeus (11. Mai 2013)

Strive in freier Wildbahn.
Langfenn am Salten / Jenesien bei Bozen.


----------



## sb9999 (11. Mai 2013)

mohlo schrieb:


> Meine Güte... das sieht ja noch abenteuerlicher aus. Verlegt doch bitte Eure Reverb-Leitungen unterhalb des Oberrohrs.



So können sich "Geschmäcker" unterscheiden. Ich persönlich sehe kein Problem einer Leitungsführung am Sitzrohr, denn ich sitzt da ja drauf. Stehe also weiter raus als jede Leitung.  Ausserdem nutze ich ab dem Unterrohr die vorhandene Leitungsführung. Heutige MTB haben so eine schöne cleane und aufgeräumte Optik dank der innen liegenden Schaltzüge. Da papp ich mir dann doch nicht wieder eine neue aussen liegende Leitung mit Aufklebern da dran!


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2013)

Alexeus schrieb:


> Strive in freier Wildbahn.
> Langfenn am Salten / Jenesien bei Bozen.



Wie, warst auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs und hast nix gesagt? Is schon ganz nice der Salten.


----------



## dime75 (11. Mai 2013)

So, hier mal meins


----------



## Alexeus (11. Mai 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wie, warst auf meinen Hometrails unterwegs und hast nix gesagt? Is schon ganz nice der Salten.



Das Bild ist von Donnerstag, 09.05. 
Sind dann über E5 Richtung Edelweiss, dann über den 33er Richtung Locher und dann weiter über den 6er runter nach Bozen


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2013)

Alexeus schrieb:


> Das Bild ist von Donnerstag, 09.05.
> Sind dann über E5 Richtung Edelweiss, dann über den 33er Richtung Locher und dann weiter über den 6er runter nach Bozen



Jup, die runde mach alle 2 wochen mal, aber statt dem 6er bretter ich den flowigen 11er runter. Wär nice gewesen wenn wir zusammen unterwegs gwesen wären, hätt auch n gutes bild abgegeben, zwo canyons mit den guten crossmas sx.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alexeus (11. Mai 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Jup, die runde mach alle 2 wochen mal, aber statt dem 6er bretter ich den flowigen 11er runter. Wär nice gewesen wenn wir zusammen unterwegs gwesen wären, hätt auch n gutes bild abgegeben, zwo canyons mit den guten crossmas sx.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2



Schöne "Hometrails" - beneidenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (11. Mai 2013)

Servus,

eigentlich wäre ich heute gerne auf die Canyon Road Show in Rosenheim/Samerberg *(nicht München)* 
Ohne Auto gestaltet sich das aber schwer, es scheitert nciht an der Bahnverbindung, sondern an der Bus verbindung von Rosenheim zum Bikepark,,, der Bus fährt Samstags leider nur 2-3 mal und das zu sehr ungünstigen Zeiten....
Dazu kommt unser aktuelles Wetter^^ Regen, Wind, Kalt .. brrrrrrrrr

Also was tun ? In der Bude hocken ? nääää ,,, auf die matschigen Isartrails ? nääää   
Erstmal warm eingepackt mit 2 Shirts und 2 Jacken und die umgebung mal gründlicher erkundet,,,, und siehe da 
München hat zwar keine Berge in der Stadt, aber es gibt einige ausbaufähige Kurzstrecken, welche man zum üben und ausbauen verwenden kann 
Was für die Surfer der Eisbach ist,,, könnte mit ein wenig Fleiß und Liebe am Maximilaneum zum Short Track für Freerider werden.

Grüße aus München 
ASQ


----------



## Nico Laus (11. Mai 2013)

Coole Bilder!


----------



## ASQ (11. Mai 2013)

Danke


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Mai 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Coole Bilder!



und geiles Bike!


----------



## ASQ (11. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> und geiles Bike!


Danke 
Hart erspart...
Am schlimmsten wars als ich 3,5K zuhause liegen hatte,, und der rest von 400 noch fehlte (Pedale, Versand, Optitune etc was noch dazukam)


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Mai 2013)

so hart es auch ist, es lohnt sich dafür! 
habe auch schon mal so langsam angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2013)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> ...die roteloxierten Schrauben sind ne sehr gute Idee  Irgendwelche Tipps, welches Rot von welcher Marke passen könnte?



http://shop.easyelox.de/alu-kettenblattschrauben-rot-eloxiert 

Oder orginal zum eloxieren einsenden!


----------



## Tier (12. Mai 2013)

Aktuelles vom Strive..


----------



## Wilddieb (12. Mai 2013)

Echt stimmiges Photo. Da will man ja gleich aufsitzen und los brettern.


----------



## Roonieman (12. Mai 2013)

@ASQ

Das vorletzte Bild ist ein traum. Als würd das Bike zum Bild gehören. Echt geil :thumbup:

Tatapalk


----------



## ASQ (12. Mai 2013)

Cooles Event, Coole Location, Coole Leute und einfach n Geiler Tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Canyon Roadshow im Bikepark Samerberg mit Tibor Simai 

 @_Roonieman_ , jeo , find das Bild auch klasse, wobei mir es lieber gewesen wäre, wenn das Bike vom Blitz nicht so glänzen würde.
Ps: Via Fahrgemeinschaft hier aus dem Forum doch noch hingekommen


----------



## evilMonkeey (12. Mai 2013)




----------



## Sasse82 (13. Mai 2013)

Ui, mein Bild wurde ganz überraschend in die Wahl zum Bild des Tages nominiert!
Ein Vote für Canyon bitte! ;-)


----------



## betzmani (13. Mai 2013)

mohlo schrieb:


> Oder hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...leshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed



so, hab im baumarkt nichts gefunden @mohlo 
hab jetzt mal bei canyon direkt angerufen, klasse typ dran gehabt, er lässt mir die satelliten zukommen per post, alles umsonst.


DAS NENNE ICH SERVICE canyon ist eben top!


----------



## mad1993max (13. Mai 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Aktuelles vom Strive..



Is das im Wienerwald?


----------



## betzmani (13. Mai 2013)

Tier schrieb:


> Aktuelles vom Strive..



klasse Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundawn77 (13. Mai 2013)

@Tier

wie ist die Durolux?


----------



## JulianM. (13. Mai 2013)

ist doch dran


----------



## fuschnick (14. Mai 2013)




----------



## Gerome95 (14. Mai 2013)

Hier seht ihr das  Canyon Torque EX Trailflow in Action 


http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28428


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Mai 2013)

@fuschnick 

Hi gabs irgendwelche Probleme mit der Kettenführung?


----------



## fuschnick (14. Mai 2013)

Mit kurzen Kettenblattschrauben und einem Distanzring mehr an der Kurbel hats endlich geklappt.


----------



## Nothing85 (14. Mai 2013)

Aber die Führung an sich musstest du nicht noch bearbeiten?


----------



## fuschnick (14. Mai 2013)

Nein.. die passt so


----------



## Wbs_70 (15. Mai 2013)

treuer B'gleiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niklas0 (15. Mai 2013)

Moin, hab auch mal versucht mein Gapstar in Szene zu setzen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1375693?in=user


----------



## waldleopard (17. Mai 2013)

Die Bilder vom Strive sind


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Mai 2013)

*Steht "nicht mehr"zum Verkauf!*


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Mai 2013)

Leider nur Handybilder


----------



## bulldogg73 (19. Mai 2013)




----------



## dime75 (20. Mai 2013)

2 in freier Wildbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsvetan (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo, das Bike hab ich über die Wintermonate meinem Sohn zusammengebastelt ! Als Canyonfan isses natürlich ein Canyon geworden.


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Mai 2013)

Wow! Endlich mal was "neues" hier! 

Ich muss zwar sagen, dass ich die Y Rahmen schon immer hässlich gefunden habe, aber son Bike hat auch immer irgendwie ein Nostalgiebonus. 

Geht das so mit der Sattelstütze oder knallt dann der Hinterbau dagegen? Ich meinte, es gibt schon einen Grund, warum das Sitzrohr nicht durchgehend ist. Für den Bidonhalter wird es auch eng, wenn der Sattel unten bleiben soll.


----------



## gsvetan (21. Mai 2013)

Wilddieb schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Geht das so mit der Sattelstütze oder knallt dann der Hinterbau dagegen? Ich meinte, es gibt schon einen Grund, warum das Sitzrohr nicht durchgehend ist. Für den Bidonhalter wird es auch eng, wenn der Sattel unten bleiben soll.




Feder hart + Sohn leicht = es passt 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Deleted176859 (21. Mai 2013)




----------



## h4wk (21. Mai 2013)

Biken mit dem Torque EX am Gardasee 




Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Mai 2013)

gsvetan schrieb:


> Feder hart + Sohn leicht = es passt
> 
> Gruß Sven



Axo, und die Sattelstütze wächst mit dem Sohn. Wenn dann alle Teile aneinander vorbei passen, dann hat er Idealgewicht. Gutes Kontrollsystem!


----------



## may (22. Mai 2013)

Das langhubige Bike ist grade eingetroffen. Die Dirtkiste im Hintergrund einfach nicht beachten


----------



## dime75 (23. Mai 2013)

may schrieb:


> Das langhubige Bike ist grade eingetroffen. Die Dirtkiste im Hintergrund einfach nicht beachten



Schickes playzone  hab das gleiche Fahrwerk


----------



## johnny blaze (23. Mai 2013)

Vor...






Und nach dem umstyling meines 2010er torque Alpinist..







Bessere Fotos folgen noch.

Leider hat das Experiment mit der Original Steinschlagschutzfolie vom 2013er torque mal gar nicht funktioniert.
Sah dann dann so aus:





D.h. die 2013er Modelle sind unter der Folie noch lackiert... 

Danach hab ich mir die Schriftzüge ausgedruckt, carfolie bestellt und mit nem Skalpell ausgeschnitten. Bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Jetzt mal abwarten wie lange die halten.

Hatte ja vorher schon die weisen Schriftzüge mit fertig geplotteteter folie vom autobeschrifter überklebt. Das hatte 1 Jahr super gehalten. Am Ende waren nur an einigen Ecken leichte Auflösungserscheinungen. Wenn es jetzt wieder genauso lange hält bin ich zufrieden.

Vor allem waren das jetzt nur 15 Euro Materialkosten inkl. Skalpell und ich hab noch massig folie über..

Eine Frage hab ich noch: meint ihr es ist sinnvoll da ne Schicht Klarlack als Schutz drüber zu sprühen? Oder wird das murks und sieht an den Rändern s.cheiße aus?


----------



## mssc (24. Mai 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Leider hat das Experiment mit der Original Steinschlagschutzfolie vom 2013er torque mal gar nicht funktioniert.
> Sah dann dann so aus:
> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/13/05/24/pa3apa8a.jpg
> 
> D.h. die 2013er Modelle sind unter der Folie noch lackiert...



Ich denke nicht, dass die unter der Folie noch lackiert sind...
Mein FRX hat vor dem Umstyling ungefähr so ausgesehen, wie deines nach dem Umstyling.. 
Der originale blau-türkise Schriftzug (bzw. auch der weiße bei den schwarz-orangen Modellen), ist aber nur auf der Folie, d.h. da ist nichts drunter lackiert. Würde mich wundern, wenn Canyon das beim EX anders handhabt als beim FRX 

Edit: Hast du bei dem Versuch mit der originalen Folie, die dünne Schutzfolie eigentlich abgezogen? Der Steinschlagschutz ist ja eher Gummiartig, drüber ist aber noch eine dünne, glatte Plastikfolie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny blaze (24. Mai 2013)

Jepp, die zusätlzliche glatte Folie hab ich abgezogen. Die eigentliche Schutzfolie war dann wirklich irgendwie gummi-artig.
Vielleicht ist es wirklich ne besonderheit des EX. Der Schriftzug ist auf der Folie sehr transparant. da ist es egentlich auch nur logisch, dass der bei nem schwarzen rahmen kaum erkennbar ist.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (24. Mai 2013)

dime75 schrieb:


> Schickes playzone  hab das gleiche Fahrwerk



die Dirtkiste ist doch ein YT Dirtlove oder Firstlove?


----------



## mad1993max (24. Mai 2013)

Das heißt unter der unterrohrfolie ist noch eine?


----------



## johnny blaze (24. Mai 2013)

äh nee. die unterrohrfolie hat halt an der einen seite die papier-trägerfolie, die man abziehen muss um die folie überhaupt aufkleben zu können und an der anderen seite noch mal so ne Art Plastikschutzfolie, die sich aber beim Verkleben auch schon leicht von allein ablöst. 

Wenn man das bike neu kauft, ist die plastikfolie bestimmt schon ab


----------



## Deleted191060 (24. Mai 2013)

Läuft...


----------



## Wilddieb (24. Mai 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch: meint ihr es ist sinnvoll da ne Schicht Klarlack als Schutz drüber zu sprühen? Oder wird das murks und sieht an den Rändern s.cheiße aus?




Das mit dem Klarlack würde ich lieber sein lassen. Die Folie kannst du ersetzen wenn sie mal schlecht aussieht. Wenn dir der Klarlack kaputtgeht wird das komplizierter. 
Auf jeden Fall musst du den ganzen Rahmen lackieren und nicht nur ein Stück. (Wodurch er glänzend wird und nicht mehr matt) Dann kann der Steinschlag, oder ein Sturz den Lack abplatzen lassen und du musst um das zu korrigieren alles abschleifen und neu lackieren. Die Originalfarbe ist dann auf jeden Fall zerstört. 
Zumindest bei den schwarzen Modellen ist das auch weder normaler Lack, noch ne Pulverbeschichtung. Das sieht für mich eher nach etwas Elox artigem aus.


----------



## waldi28 (24. Mai 2013)

Draußen vom Walde da komm ich her ...

und es war spaßig


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2013)

Es ist vollbracht => Torque FRX mit 1 x 10 und 11-42er Kassette


----------



## motoerhead (24. Mai 2013)

Geil! 
weche Kassette? + das Kettenblatt von mirfe? 
wie läufts? welches kb hast du vorne? 
Schaut echt gut aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMuckel (24. Mai 2013)

Geiler Hobel. Mein Neid ist Dir sicher


----------



## FlyingLizard (24. Mai 2013)

@smubob: leider geil!


----------



## mad1993max (24. Mai 2013)

Is das ein SRAM umwerfer mit einem SRAM Ritzel von mirfe?

Weil ich will das auch machen wollte aber auf erste Berichte bezüglich des schaltverhaltens von SRAM speziell x9 umwerfern mit 42er Ritzel warten


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2013)

Danke Leute, freut mich, wenns gefällt  Ich finde die Optik auch sehr ansprechend  Nebenbei hat sich auch das Gesamtgewicht um gut 200g auf 15,6kg reduziert 


  @motoerhead: XT 10-fach Kassette 11-36, 15er und 17er Ritzel durch ein 16er ersetzt + Mirfe Ritzel. Das vorne ist ein 32er Race Face Single Ring (absolutes Pørn Teil!). Kette ist übrigens eine Dura Ace 11-fach. Läuft trotz dem riesigen Abstand von oberem Schaltwerksröllchen und Ritzeln erstaunlich gut! Die Gangwechsel gehen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen super knackig von statten, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Auch vom X7 Trigger bin ich positiv überrascht, weit entfernt von dem weichen Mist von vor einigen Jahren. Einzig vom 3. aufs 4. und vom 4. aufs 5. (jeweils von oben gesehen) runter schaltet es im Moment noch etwas unwillig, da ist wohl noch etwas Feintuning nötig.


  @mad1993max: "Umwerfer" sind die verfluchten Scheissdinger, die im Bereich der Kurbel werkeln und die man schleunigst von seinem Rad verbannen sollte  Das ist ein Sram X9 Type 2 medium cage Schaltwerk mit einem (logischerweise zur Kassette passenden) Mirfe Ritzel für Shimano Kassetten mit 6-Arm Spider. Ob das normale X9 das genau so gut schafft, kann ich nicht sagen, das Type 2 schafft es aber auf jeden Fall locker


----------



## motoerhead (24. Mai 2013)

cool vielen Dank!!


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. Mai 2013)

sieht echt fett aus.. also hast du hinten trotzdem nur 10fach Kassette drin, seh ich das richtig?!? 
Aber richtig geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2013)

@Nouse2112: Ja, 10-fach Kassette plus 42er Ritzel und dafür das 15er und 17er durch ein 16er ersetzt, ergibt unterm Strich wieder 10


----------



## Nouse2112 (24. Mai 2013)

Cool rechnen hab ich noch drauf! :-D aber ist echt geil!


----------



## luxaltera (24. Mai 2013)

Was hast du am Ende für die Kassette bezahlt so wie sie jetzt ist? Ich habe vorne auch auf 32 umgestellt.


----------



## Mithras (24. Mai 2013)

Jetzt schon Wicked Will drauf ..  da isses bei uns noch zu "feucht" weswegen ich am downhiller noch Kenda Nevegal drauf hab .. wenns richtig trocken wird, kommen auch die Wickeds zum Einsatz


----------



## Mittelfranke (24. Mai 2013)

"feucht"... tzzz... schau dir mal die Bärbel und die Gisela an... Sauerei


----------



## Mithras (24. Mai 2013)

Die Bärbel is ja noch in dem Zustand, wie se meinen stall verlassen hat  .. 
wie kann er mit der Satteleinstellung Touren fahren? Oder schreddert ihr nur den Berg runter? .. 
Sonst alles gut mit dem Bike? Hoffe es macht Freude!

PS: WWaldtraut ist schön sauber, Heidi hab ich gestern auch etwas schmutzig gemacht  die hat am VR nen Fat Albert in 2,4" und Hinten nen Hans Dampf in 2,35 ..


----------



## Mittelfranke (24. Mai 2013)

gute Frage... finds auch krass, aber gut.
Ja, im Moment noch Original die Gute.
Der kommt gut mit klar... vorher gibts wohl bei Gisela die ersten Umbaumaßnahmen 
und ja^^, er kommt gut klar mit ihr


----------



## Mithras (24. Mai 2013)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> gute Frage... finds auch krass, aber gut.
> Ja, im Moment noch Original die Gute.
> Der kommt gut mit klar... vorher gibts wohl bei Gisela die ersten Umbaumaßnahmen
> und ja^^, er kommt gut klar mit ihr




Das freut mich, hatte auch viel Spass mit dem Bike  .. Wenn ihr mal in der Umgebung unterwegs seid, sach halt mal Bescheid, evtl. geht was zam 

Umbauten an der Giesela .. hmm die Hammerschmidt evtl ?


----------



## Mittelfranke (24. Mai 2013)

na klar, sind öfter unterwegs^^
Chrisinger ist auch dabei.
Nee, die bleibt erstmal, find das Teil klasse (solange die läuft) 
Vorbau und Lenker werden getauscht. 
Wenn die Kasse stimmt kommt ne neue Bremse


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Mai 2013)

heute auf knapp 1800m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (25. Mai 2013)

Wenn hier alle ihre vollgematschten CANYONs posten mach ich doch direkt mit!!!





Ich konnte es einfach doch nicht verkaufen!!! Stattdessen hat's einen neuen Vorbau bekommen!!!


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2013)

ein letztes mal noch, bevor es dann am mitwoch abgelöst wird


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Was hast du am Ende für die Kassette bezahlt so wie sie jetzt ist? Ich habe vorne auch auf 32 umgestellt.



XT 11-36 Kassette - 50
Mirfe Ritzel 42 Z. - 30
16er Einzelritzel - 3,50
Das 16er Ritzel ersetzt das 15er und 17er der originalen Zusammensetzung, da ja eins für das 42er weg muss und um halbwegs harmonische Gangsprünge zu haben. Da die 10-fach XT Kassette halt die größten 6 Ritzel auf 2 Spidern hat, kann man da nicht so viel ab und zu geben. Anders gesagt, die Abstufungen bis 19 Z. runter ist fix gesetzt. Daher kriegt man es so halt nicht perfekt harmonisch hin, aber schon ganz gut. Die rechnerisch perfekte Abstufung wäre 11-13-15-17-20-23-27-31-36-42, die reelle ist mit 11-13-16-19-21-24-28-32-36-42 aber bis auf den einen Sprung beim 19er schon recht nahe dran. Fährt sich auf jeden Fall völlig unauffällig, habe auf der Tour gestern die komplette Bandbreite mehrfach durchgetestet und bin absolut zufrieden  Nicht alle Gangsprünge laufen so perfekt wie bei einer 100% Serien-Schaltung, aber doch insgesamt erstaunlich gut.
Das Gewicht der gesamten Kassette ist übrigens 398g (das Mirfe Ritzel wiegt 79g), finde ich für diese Bandbreite echt vertretbar.




Mithras schrieb:


> Jetzt schon Wicked Will drauf ..  da isses bei uns noch zu "feucht" weswegen ich am downhiller noch Kenda Nevegal drauf hab


Och am Heck finde ich den Wicked Will auch bei Nässe oder leichtem Matsch noch recht tauglich. Und gestern hatten wir nicht nur ein Bisschen Matsch, sondern ziemlich massig davon.  Die Mittelstollen richten da zwar nicht mehr viel aus und er rutscht leicht mal weg, aber dank der recht aggressiven Schulterstollen lässt sich das immer wieder schön einfangen  Aber da ich das Rutschen an der Front natürlich nicht haben will, habe ich da im Moment die RQ drauf (im Trockenen normal auch WW), die kommt damit bisher erstaunlich gut klar, zumindest wenn man sie mit niedrigem Druck fährt. Teilweise fahre ich dann auch vorne MM, hinten WW - das ist auch meine Bikepark-Kombi für alles, was nicht gerade ne totale Schlammschlacht ist. Für PdS schaffe ich wohl besser noch einen Baron an, für den Fall, dass das Wetter da auch eher feucht wird... trockenes Wetter gabs dieses Jahr ja fast noch gar nicht 




Mittelfranke schrieb:


> "feucht"... tzzz... schau dir mal die Bärbel und die Gisela an... Sauerei


Wo soll da der Dreck sein...?  Wir (2007er Torque FR, 2009er Torque FR, mein FRX) haben uns gestern von oben bis unten komplett eingeschlammt  An ein Foto habe ich aber leider nicht mehr gedacht, wollte einfach nur noch heim ins Trockene und Warme 
Im Pfälzerwald ist sowas eigentlich eher selten, da der sandige Boden sehr viel und schnell Wasser aufnimmt, aber der Boden ist schlicht und einfach VOLL  Und heute regnet es auch fast schon den ganzen Tag, da weiß man nicht, ob man  oder :kotz: soll...


----------



## mssc (26. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nicht alle Gangsprünge laufen so perfekt wie bei einer 100% Serien-Schaltung, aber doch insgesamt erstaunlich gut.


Hast du das 16er Ersatzritzel von der (11-32) XT-Kassette? Das hat bei mir original auch Probleme gemacht, ich habe dann den breiten Steg schmäler gefeilt und das Ritzel ca. 180° gedreht auf den Freilauf gesteckt, so passen die Steighilfen perfekt zusammen und alle Gänge lassen sich einwandfrei durchschalten.

Du bist mit der MRP Micro ja recht zufrieden, habe ich gelesen, dein Kettenblatt ist aber nicht nach innen gespacert, oder? Wie ist bei dir die Kettenlinie? Bei mir läuft die Kette ohne Spacer zwischen Kurbel und Kettenblatt eher schlecht als recht... 
Gäbe es bei der Kefü die Möglichkeit, sie etwas nach innen versetzt zu montieren (ohne gröberes Gebastel)?


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Mai 2013)




----------



## sirios (26. Mai 2013)

Etwas Dreck aus der Dose aufgetragen


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Hast du das 16er Ersatzritzel von der (11-32) XT-Kassette? Das hat bei mir original auch Probleme gemacht, ich habe dann den breiten Steg schmäler gefeilt und das Ritzel ca. 180° gedreht auf den Freilauf gesteckt, so passen die Steighilfen perfekt zusammen und alle Gänge lassen sich einwandfrei durchschalten.


Das besagte 16er habe ich aktuell noch nicht montiert, aber genau das von der 11-32er ist gerade im Zulauf. Habe im Moment noch als Übergangslösung ein 16er 9-fach Ritzel an der Stelle drin (~0,2mm dicker), das schaltet natürlich eh nicht sauber...! Die Sache mit der verdrehten Montage wusste ich zwar schon, aber trotzdem danke! 




mssc schrieb:


> Du bist mit der MRP Micro ja recht zufrieden, habe ich gelesen, dein Kettenblatt ist aber nicht nach innen gespacert, oder? Wie ist bei dir die Kettenlinie? Bei mir läuft die Kette ohne Spacer zwischen Kurbel und Kettenblatt eher schlecht als recht...
> Gäbe es bei der Kefü die Möglichkeit, sie etwas nach innen versetzt zu montieren (ohne gröberes Gebastel)?


Ja, bisher finde ich die Micro astrein - außer den Erfahrungen bei der Montage und 1 Ausfahrt kann ich halt noch nix weiter drüber sagen...
Mein Kettenblatt, montiert an der mittleren Position einer 3-fach Hone Kurbel, ist nicht gespacert, das Tretlager ist auch nach originaler Vorgabe montiert. Die Kettenlinie sieht auf dem 42er natürlich nicht wirklich schön aus, funktioniert aber eigentlich ohne murren, daher habe ich das jetzt erstmal so gelassen - nach ein paar Test-Km bin ich ggf. schlauer. Liegt vielleicht z. T. auch daran, dass ich eine 11-fach Kette (Dura Ace) benutze...? Habe leider keinen Vergleich zu einer 10-fach Kette, da ich auf Empfehlung von _Kuschi_ hin direkt die Dura Ace genommen habe. Ich mache bei Gelegenheit mal Fotos vom Schräglauf...
Die KeFü weiter nach innen setzen geht ohne Gebastel auf keinen Fall. Die obere Führung hat bei mir jetzt schon (mit 1mm Spacern an der Verschraubung) keinen mm Abstand zur Kettenstrebe beim Einfedern. Sie ist auch schon bis an den Anschlag der Langlöcher in UZS gedreht. Wenn die Führung weiter nach innen soll, würde ich eine Führung nehmen, bei der die obere Führung nicht so weit nach hinten geht (e*13...?) oder die an der Stelle leicht zu bearbeiten ist - bei der Micro sitzt genau da eine Schraube, die die 2 Hälften zusammenhält, da kann man nicht viel wegnehmen. Ich müsste eigentlich auch noch minimal nach innen, also die Spacer entweder ganz weg oder dünnere, aber dann werde ich wohl auch schon etwas feilen müssen. Da es nur minimal asymetrisch ist und ohne zu arges Schleifen funktioniert, habe ich es erstmal so gelassen...! Alternativ halt die Führung insgesamt etwas umbauen... ich habe eh vor, wenn die Führung mal ein paar Fahrten hinter sich hat und durchweg gut läuft, die Grundplatte aus Carbon nachfräsen zu lassen und dabei auch gleich die Befestigungspunkte auf den Canyon Standard anpassen zu lassen und die Dicke des ISCG-Adapters durch Carbon-Spacer ersetzen => weniger Material + Schrauben = nochmal weniger Gewicht   Bei so einer Aktion ist man natürlich erstens mit der Anpassung an eine geänderte Kettenlinie völlig flexibel, da man die komplette Dicke des ISCG-Adapters (5mm) als Spielraum hat und man könnte auch die Position der oberen Führung anpassen... ODER diese auch gleich aus Carbon in angepasster Form nachbauen 
Jaja, EIGENTLICH ist mein FRX jetzt bis auf das neue Cockpit fertig, ABER.....


----------



## mssc (26. Mai 2013)

Hmm... alles klar... dann kann ich eigentlich auch gleich die komplette Führung selbst konstruieren.. das werden wieder einige Stunden vorm AutoCad...


----------



## marc9999 (26. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ein letztes mal noch, bevor es dann am mitwoch abgelöst wird



Was ist das für ein Berg? Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2013)

welchen genau meinst du?! 

hier noch eins


----------



## marc9999 (26. Mai 2013)

Das ganze Gebirge   seh grade du bist aus Tirol. Dann werd ich es doch nicht kennen.
Schaut aber aus wie hier


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2013)

ist das karwendel, ich wohn in Innsbruck.


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Mai 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Etwas Dreck aus der Dose aufgetragen ...



Woher kommt der denn?


----------



## sirios (26. Mai 2013)

@21XC12 den hab ich gestern eingesammelt als ich hinter dir gefahren bin


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Mai 2013)

Müssen demnächst mal ein paar Touren zusammen planen! Das nur Mist rauskommt wenn ich vorfahr haste jo gesinn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc9999 (26. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ist das karwendel, ich wohn in Innsbruck.



Also doch... quasi die Rückseite von Garmisch aus


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2013)

rein von der geologie her ists ja das gleiche


----------



## MUD´doc (27. Mai 2013)

@Eisbein
Was dann, wenn dein Torque nicht mehr ist?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

@Eisbein: Da du ja oft recht steiles Zeug fährst, wundert mich die Länge deines Vorbaus... hängt vermutlich mit dem Trial-Background zusammen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. Mai 2013)

@MUD´doc

Ich glaube der Nachfolger wird ein Liteville.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub ich hab gelesen es wird das Carver IBC!


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub auch es sollte ein IBC werden, aber das kann dauern, da gibs ja lieferprobleme


----------



## Mlutz (27. Mai 2013)

Hier mein neues Gerät,...noch Matschfrei.


----------



## seelenfrieden (27. Mai 2013)

Oldie but Goldie


----------



## Eisbein (27. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir wirds das ICB von Carver! Lieferprobleme... naja nicht wirklich. Hat sich halt alles etwas nach hinten verschoben 

Mein rahmen ist zur zeit schon auf dem Weg von Stuttgart nach Innsbruck, ich hoffe mal das ich es Mitwoch bekomme. 

Vorbau... jaja viel zu lang, ich weis. Fürs ICB kommt auch was kürzeres nur hab ich aktuell noch nichts gefunden. Falls also jemand um die 45/50mm was zu liegen hat mit 31.8 lenkermaß, schreibts mir eine PN

Das Stealth dingen ist ja schon geil, aber der Plastikring hinter der kassette... dafür gehört canyon geschlagen, das sie es überhaupt verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mlutz (27. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Das Stealth dingen ist ja schon geil, aber der Plastikring hinter der kassette... dafür gehört canyon geschlagen, das sie es überhaupt verbauen.



Da hast leider recht... wird früher oder später wohl auch rausfliegen.


----------



## reifentod (28. Mai 2013)

Schlimm dieses teil und so klein das es nix nützt


----------



## Sasse82 (28. Mai 2013)

Vor allem lockert die sich nach ein paar Stunden Fahrt und ich hatte schon Panik, dass da irgendwas mit meinem Hinterbau, KeFü oder Schaltwerk nicht stimmt.
Aber nein, es war nur diese f*** Plastikscheibe!


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. Mai 2013)

mal das Spassgerät hier noch rein


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Mai 2013)

Den Berg dort hinten kenn ich doch, wo haste das Bild aufgenommen?


----------



## Wbs_70 (28. Mai 2013)

Kohlern DH, der 4er
Bolzano


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Mai 2013)

@Wbs_70

Schicker Hobel


----------



## MUD´doc (29. Mai 2013)

@ seelenfrieden
Was heißt hier "Oldie but Goldie"? Komm du erstmal in mein Alter ;]P





Endlich die erste Ausfahrt nach zuuu langer Winter- und Umbaupause.
Wow, Sonne und halbwegs trockener Boden.

@ Eisbein
ICB? Wird dann bei dir ein schickes Teil werden.
Werd dann hier deine Bilder vermissen.


----------



## mondo-mania (29. Mai 2013)

In S sieht man das auch so selten. Die Geo sieht dabei viel besser aus als bei den M und L Rahmen.. 



Wbs_70 schrieb:


> mal das Spassgerät hier noch rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. Mai 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> @ Eisbein
> ICB? Wird dann bei dir ein schickes Teil werden.
> Werd dann hier deine Bilder vermissen.



Ich bekomm ja nur den rahmen, teile werden 1:1 übernommen.

Naja ist ja nicht so, dass ich keine bilder mehr auf der Festplatte hab  

wäre ja auch bei canyon geblieben, aber die geometrien sind mir einfach nichts. Lenkwinkel zu steil, sitzwinkel zu flach. Das ist einfach nicht mehr der Zeitgeist und funktioniert hier in den Alpen mit steil rauf und noch steiler runter leider nicht! 

Wenn die klappspaten von DHL mal vernünftig arbeiten, dann kann ich ja hier mal kurz ein bild posten 


wbs_70 ... http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7416/8867553614_370c6a279b_b.jpg ...

Ist das ein FRX? schön das der rahmen ein stück "organischer" geworden ist, aber dieser knick im sitzrohr...


----------



## der_erce (29. Mai 2013)

@seelenfrieden gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Wbs_70 (30. Mai 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ist das ein FRX? schön das der rahmen ein stück "organischer" geworden ist, aber dieser knick im sitzrohr...



ja, das ist ein FRX 2012.
den Knick finde ich ganz passend so, reiht sich ein in das Gesammtbild.



mondo-mania schrieb:


> In S sieht man das auch so selten. Die Geo  sieht dabei viel besser aus als bei den M und L Rahmen..



ja, klar, nur ist die "S" beim FRX etwas zu lang meiner Meinung nach, im Zweifelsfall hätte ich zu einer "XS" gegriffen wenn es das gäbe, wäre ein wenig handlicher. 

@ Freerider1504
danke.


----------



## betzmani (30. Mai 2013)

servus, hier mal mein radl.
nerve am 7 von 12 
am rad hab ich nur kleinigkeiten verändert,
crank brothers mallet 3, c guide, rs reverb, ergon ga1 griffe, selle italia slr jetzt kommen noch conti rubber queen! kleine frage: hat jmd zufällig nen 50mm vorbau billig abzugegen, 1 1/8, 31.8 mm??


----------



## mohlo (30. Mai 2013)

Hier ein paar aktuelle Fotos von meinem Hobel...

Nerve AM 9.0 HS (2011)

Bislang getauscht: Griffe (Race Face Strafe), Vorbau (Crank Brothers Iodine), Reverb (Neues Modell), Pedale (Crank Brothers Mallet), Matchmaker X (schwarz)
Es folgen noch Satteltausch (SQlab 611) und andere Griffe (Ergon GA1)


----------



## kaptan (31. Mai 2013)

@Mlutz: Plastik scheibe hinten ab! Ansonsten schicker Stealth hobel! Erinnert mich an mein Altes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mlutz (31. Mai 2013)

@ Kaptan: Dank dir, das Lob kann ich zurück geben! Schwarz ist einfach ne schöne Farbe 
Und das Thema Plastikscheibe hat sich nun erledigt, schon besser so:


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2013)

mohlo schrieb:


>



Sieht sehr schön aus!! 
Jedoch kann ich dir versichern, dass der Vorbau am Schaft nicht richtig klemmt. Die Keilklemmung funktioniert nicht beim vorgegebenem Anzugsdrehmoment!! Ich hab ihn verkauft und mir was Anständiges für das Geld gekauft. Dient auch deiner Sicherheit. Den Spank SpiKe kann ich sehr empfehlen und den gibt's auch in blau!!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. Mai 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schön aus!!
> Jedoch kann ich dir versichern, dass der Vorbau am Schaft nicht richtig klemmt. Die Keilklemmung funktioniert nicht beim vorgegebenem Anzugsdrehmoment!! Ich hab ihn verkauft und mir was Anständiges für das Geld gekauft. Dient auch deiner Sicherheit. Den Spank SpiKe kann ich sehr empfehlen und den gibt's auch in blau!!




Kann ich leider bestätigen ... Kann ziemlich unangenehm/schmerzhaft werden. Bei korrektem Drehmoment hat er sich bei mir während der Fahrt verdreht.


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2013)

noch ein letztes 0815 Foto von meinem Strive, bevor es zerlegt und durch ein Torque ersetzt wird.


----------



## 21XC12 (31. Mai 2013)

Passt gut die Van!!! Sehr schade das es zerlegt wird!! 
Aber das Torque gibt Trost!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

Schöner Stealth Bomber


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2013)

vermisse es zwar jetzt schon, aber ich denke bereuen werde ich es nicht


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

Du wirst mit dem Torque bestimmt glücklich 

Wann kommt denn der Nachfolger?


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2013)

ich gehe mal davon aus 
KW25 soll es soweit sein


----------



## Rein (31. Mai 2013)

Warum wird es ein Torque, wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2013)

weil ich das Torque schon sehr lange richtig geil finde und es doch noch bisschen mehr an Federwegreserven hergibt! Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen dass ich mit dem Strive nicht zufrieden war.  
Beides halten würde einfach keinen Sinn machen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

So, mein Problemkind kam gerade mit dem netten Mann der DHL.

Hoffentlich passt das jetzt alles wieder, bin da eher skeptisch. Die Info´s, die Canyon auf dem Lieferschein bezüglich der durchgeführten Arbeiten gemacht hat, sind auch etwas dürftig. 

Naja, mal sehen ob es jetzt wieder passt.


----------



## kaptan (31. Mai 2013)

Was hatte der Rahmen?


----------



## potzblitzer (31. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> noch ein letztes 0815 Foto von meinem Strive, bevor es zerlegt und durch ein Torque ersetzt wird.



Verkaufst du den X-Fusion eigtl auch?


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2013)

Ja, der hat auch schon nen Abnehmer


----------



## Mittelfranke (31. Mai 2013)

@FlyingLizard
welchen Lenker hattest du denn auf pic *IMG 0847*
im Album verbaut? 

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike übrigens


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2013)

Danke!  

da war noch der Funn Full On 750 drauf, jetzt der Easton Havoc


----------



## potzblitzer (31. Mai 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Ja, der hat auch schon nen Abnehmer



Hm schade, hätte sonst Interesse gehabt  Deine Lyrik auch schon vergeben?


----------



## FlyingLizard (31. Mai 2013)

Die Lyrik vom Strive wurde in ne 180er Van getauscht und die Lyrik vom Torque ist auch schon verkauft.

Falls sich was ändern sollte, melde ich mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Mai 2013)

kaptan schrieb:


> Was hatte der Rahmen?



Auf der linken Seite hat es bei der Wippe immer das Lager aus dem Lagersitz gezogen. Auch nach Ausbau und Lager in den Sitz zurückdrücken ist es nicht verschwunden.

Mal sehen ob Canyon das Problem behoben hat, ich bleibe erstmal skeptisch.


----------



## luxaltera (31. Mai 2013)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> ja, klar, nur ist die "S" beim FRX etwas zu lang meiner Meinung nach, im Zweifelsfall hätte ich zu einer "XS" gegriffen wenn es das gäbe, wäre ein wenig handlicher.



Kann ich nur bestatigen. Finds such nen tick zu lang... Hab das gleiche dropzone in Grün in S


----------



## derkeim (1. Juni 2013)

mein al 6.0 ist endlich angekommen. die schwarze scheibe hinter der kasette wird demnächst noch entfernt. 
ich überlege noch, die felgen von den decals zu befreien. da die aber in echt nicht so rausstechen und unruhig wirken, 
wie auf den produktfotos von canyon, hat das noch etwas zeit.


----------



## mohlo (1. Juni 2013)

Update: Nerve AM 2011 mit Ergon GA1 und SQlab 611


----------



## mohlo (1. Juni 2013)

derkeim schrieb:


> mein al 6.0 ist endlich angekommen. die schwarze scheibe hinter der kasette wird demnächst noch entfernt.
> ich überlege noch, die felgen von den decals zu befreien. da die aber in echt nicht so rausstechen und unruhig wirken,
> wie auf den produktfotos von canyon, hat das noch etwas zeit.



Sieht doch ganz stimmig aus!


----------



## Hangtime (2. Juni 2013)

Mal ne Frage zu dieser schwarzen Scheibe: Muss man da die ganze Kasette abziehen um die zu entfernen oder geht das auch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nervy1962 (2. Juni 2013)

Seitenschneider und damit die Scheibe durchschneiden, durch die Speichen heraus ziehen, fertig.

lg
Dirk


----------



## psx0407 (2. Juni 2013)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> Seitenschneider und damit die Scheibe durchschneiden, durch die Speichen heraus ziehen, fertig.


ganz so leicht geht´s dann doch nicht, weil man mit dem seitenschneider ja nicht bis ganz runter kommt.
wenn man das passende werkzeug hat, ist das entfernen der kasette wohl die schnellere alternative.

psx0407


----------



## Mlutz (2. Juni 2013)

Es reicht wenn du mit dem Seitenschneider oder Cuttermesser etwas die Scheibe einschneidest, den rest kannst du durchreißen, etwa so wie wenn du einen stabilen Karton durchreißt. Brauchst bissl Kraft aber geht. Hat bei mir problemlos geklappt. Dann nur noch rausfriemeln.


----------



## wholeStepDown (3. Juni 2013)

bei mir haben 3 ausfahrten gereicht, dann war die scheibe verschwunden


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Juni 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> bei mir haben 3 ausfahrten gereicht, dann war die scheibe verschwunden


 
Ohne Sie vorher einzuschneiden?


----------



## Hitzi (3. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein "drecks"-Bild beim 24 Stunden Rennen am Alfsee 





Die anderen Bikes sehen immer aus wie geleckt..... fürchterlich!


----------



## JulianM. (3. Juni 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> bei mir haben 3 ausfahrten gereicht, dann war die scheibe verschwunden



Dito  ein kleiner Rest hing allerdings noch dran


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Juni 2013)

Hab meine auch beim fahren gecrasht, aber um sie ganz zu entfernen musste ich schon noch mit der Zange ran!!!


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich bekomm ja nur den rahmen, teile werden 1:1 übernommen.
> 
> Naja ist ja nicht so, dass ich keine bilder mehr auf der Festplatte hab
> 
> ...




*Hust* Torque ersatz da: http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/3j/6w/3j6w15jjibfo/original_DSC_6597.jpg?0


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

@Eisbein

Schöner Nachfolger, auch wenn der Xl Rahmen etwas eigenartig aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (4. Juni 2013)

@ Eisbein

Sehr schönes Rad! TOP


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2013)

form follow funktion  Das ding ist halt wirklich enorm groß. 10cm länger als mein tork.

Hab aber schon unschönere rahmen gesehen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> form follow funktion  Das ding ist halt wirklich enorm groß. 10cm länger als mein tork.
> 
> Hab aber schon unschönere rahmen gesehen.


 
Verstehe ich, war auch nicht so gemeint. Ich finde, dass es fast keinen Rahmen gibt, der in XL nicht eigenartig aussieht.


----------



## johnny blaze (4. Juni 2013)

Hmmm..ich finde auch den XL Rahmen schick. Finde den auch nicht eigenartig. Könnte daran liegen, dass ich ständig den XL Rahmen vom Kumpel sehe. 

Das ICB ist auch für mich ein potentieller Nachfolger meines torque..vor allem wenn Canyon nichts in XL und 650b rausbringen sollte.
Du bist bei 26zoll geblieben, oder?


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2013)

jap. ist 26" 

Danke für die blumen


----------



## Aspire91 (5. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein weißes Canyon, es befindet sich mehr oder weniger noch in der Umbau Phase, bedeutet, dass Kurbel/Pedale noch getauscht werden.  Bremsleitungen werden vorerst nicht gekürzt, da ich diese evtl. noch für mein 29 Projekt verwenden möchte.


----------



## wholeStepDown (5. Juni 2013)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Hmmm..ich finde auch den XL Rahmen schick. Finde den auch nicht eigenartig. ...



ich auch nicht. Die Hydroforming frames in Übergröße find ich da um einiges seltsamer. Neulich mal ein Specialized und ein Norco mit Hydro in XL gesehen - hat mich bißchen an WC ente erinnert


----------



## DerMuckel (5. Juni 2013)

@Aspire91: Tun Dir nicht die Handgelenke weh beim Fahren?


----------



## Aspire91 (5. Juni 2013)

Wenn du es auf die Platzierung der Bremshebel beziehst, hab das Rad erst mal provisorisch zusammengeschraubt mittlerweile sieht das ganze anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (5. Juni 2013)

hier mal mein 2012er frx im custom-gewande:





ich steck´s auch noch in den frx-thread, also bitte nicht wundern...   

psx0407


----------



## sneida (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hier mein neues nerve al29 9.9 in XL:












macht spass!


----------



## ChrizZZz (6. Juni 2013)

Krasse Grösse!
Aber wenigstens passt da mal ne ordentliche Flasche in den Halter!


----------



## Franki23 (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,

hier mein neues Nerve AL 9.0 in Größe S und der Farbe storm.


----------



## rico09 (6. Juni 2013)

Schöne Bikes 
Da die aber alle noch so sauber sind 




Heute eine kleine Runde gedreht(Mit dem Auto rauf den Berg und mit dem Bike wieder runter ) . Es is ein klein wenig Matschig geworden. 
Leider hats mich einmal über den Lenker geworfen und dieser hat sich dann um 360 ° gedreht.




War aber trotz des Kratzers eine spaßige Fahrt 

Grüße aus 
Osttirol


----------



## Wilddieb (6. Juni 2013)

Kampfspuren halt. Gehören dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (7. Juni 2013)

@rico09 Outch...das ist ärgerlich, aber nicht schlimm. Hats dich gelegt?


----------



## psx0407 (7. Juni 2013)

seid´s mir ned böse, aber bei so einer positionierung der bremsgriff (fast senkrecht nach unten) sind die kratzer unvermeidlich.

tip: nach jeder verstellung des cockpits (lenker, bremsen, trigger) die freigängigkeit über´s oberrohr testn (lenker rumdrehen).

psx0407


----------



## der_erce (7. Juni 2013)

Ahh...da wär ich nicht drauf gekommen. Ich hab nur bikes mit Doppelbrücke..


----------



## Flash008 (7. Juni 2013)

Leztens im Bikepark!


----------



## der_erce (7. Juni 2013)

Schickes TRQ


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Juni 2013)

@Flash008 
wat bin ich so froh wenn meins endlich da ist


----------



## Flash008 (7. Juni 2013)

wat bin ich so froh wenn meins endlich da ist 



freu dich, ein super teil bin begeistert


----------



## Flash008 (7. Juni 2013)

@FlyingLizard

wie lange wartest du schon? ich hatte meinen innerhalb von einen monat.


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Juni 2013)

seit 3 Wochen. Werde es in 2 verdammt lange dauernden Wochen bekommen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Juni 2013)

Das neueste Mitglied meiner Torque Gang
Zum ersten Mal am Kreuzweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (7. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @Flash008
> wat bin ich so froh wenn meins endlich da ist



Und ich erst !!! Dann ist endlich wieder Ruhe...


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Juni 2013)

aber nur vorerst


----------



## wholeStepDown (7. Juni 2013)

rico09 schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes
> Da die aber alle noch so sauber sind
> 
> 
> ...



was ist das für ein rahmen (größe)? Mag an der Perspektive liegen, aber iwie schaut das mit dem "langen" vorbau und dem standardlenker seltsam aus - ansonsten natürlich top maschine


----------



## der_erce (7. Juni 2013)

@schbiker  @wholeStepDown Ich meine zu erkennen, dass das ein Bild aus ner GoPro oder ähnlichem sein könnte. Das erste Bild wirkt etwas "FishEye"-ig. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## mohlo (7. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @schbiker  @wholeStepDown Ich meine zu erkennen, dass das ein Bild aus ner GoPro oder ähnlichem sein könnte. Das erste Bild wirkt etwas "FishEye"-ig. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.



Beide Fotos wurden mit einem Samsung GT-S5690 aufgenommen.


----------



## der_erce (7. Juni 2013)

Dang.......


----------



## der_erce (8. Juni 2013)




----------



## Fartzilla (8. Juni 2013)

Schick..hier Bilder von meinem.Habe alle Lager getauscht und einen neuen Lenker montiert.
Jetzt ist es bereit für den Trailfox nächste Woche ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Juni 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (8. Juni 2013)

Heute mal wieder ein Paar Bilder gemacht,, das Wetter war ja Super hier in München 

*Where The Train Ends ^^*


----------



## rico09 (8. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @_rico09_ Outch...das ist ärgerlich, aber nicht schlimm. Hats dich gelegt?



Ja einer Stelle die eigentlich harmlos ist. Ist dann aber immer das gleiche, loser Untergrund und dann war der Vorderreifen schon weg.



psx0407 schrieb:


> seid´s mir ned böse, aber bei so einer positionierung der bremsgriff (fast senkrecht nach unten) sind die kratzer unvermeidlich.
> 
> tip: nach jeder verstellung des cockpits (lenker, bremsen, trigger) die freigängigkeit über´s oberrohr testn (lenker rumdrehen).
> 
> psx0407



nja das blöde an der ganzen Geschichte ist nur die Größe. Bei 1,98m geht es nicht anders, da die Bremshebel ansonsten zu weit nach oben blicken. Das fischen nach den Hebeln ist dann noch ungünstiger als der Kratzer im Oberrohr. 



wholeStepDown schrieb:


> was ist das für ein rahmen (größe)? Mag an der Perspektive liegen, aber iwie schaut das mit dem "langen" vorbau und dem standardlenker seltsam aus - ansonsten natürlich top maschine



Danke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und die Rahmen Größe ist L. Wobei ich sagen muss, das ist wirklich an der Grenze. Ansonsten stört mich nur der Dämpfer. ENDPROGRESSION Fehlanzeige !! .


----------



## T!ll (8. Juni 2013)




----------



## Chrisinger (9. Juni 2013)

Kleiner Ausflug am Ochsenkopf


----------



## sirios (9. Juni 2013)

Gestern auf dem weg nach Stromberg. Volgepackt bis obenhin die Kiste


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJQZWb32zI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUJQZWb32zI&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Ist dat nun ein Insider???  Egal... du bist schuld das ich mir nun nen Joghurt reinziehe


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2013)

Dachte bei der voll gepackten Kiste ans Lied aus der Werbung


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Juni 2013)

@sirios check mal deine pn 

netter Fuhrpark


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Dachte bei der voll gepackten Kiste an Lied aus der Werbung



aso  da hast du allerdings recht


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juni 2013)

in den 90er war noch was los im TV


----------



## der_erce (10. Juni 2013)

@Fartzilla  @ASQ  @Chrisinger Etwas hinter dem Fernrohr...


----------



## r.lochi (11. Juni 2013)

mein schmucki


----------



## Fartzilla (11. Juni 2013)

Warum hast du den Dämpfer gedreht.. Passt doch mit piggy oben.Ansonsten super


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Juni 2013)

@r.lochi

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## r.lochi (11. Juni 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Warum hast du den Dämpfer gedreht.. Passt doch mit piggy oben.Ansonsten super



gefällt mir so besser 



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @r.lochi
> 
> Gefällt mir sehr gut



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rico09 (13. Juni 2013)

Heute eine Tour hinauf auf 2023 Höhenmeter. Zur Hochsteinhütte mit einem super Panoramablick auf den Lienzer Tablboden.  











Güße

rico09


----------



## oliver13007 (13. Juni 2013)

Neulich im Wald


----------



## Drahtesel_ (13. Juni 2013)

@rico09

geniale Bilder und super Aussicht


----------



## FlorianDue (13. Juni 2013)

ab heut im Bikemarkt


----------



## potzblitzer (14. Juni 2013)

Hier mal wieder mein Hobel in freier Wildbahn. Bin sehr zufrieden mittlerweile mit dem aktuellen Zustand, nur Schaltwerk wurde gewechselt, Type 2 flog raus, hat bei mir nur rumgezickt, jetzt wieder normales X9. 

Wenn der Weihnachtsman kommt gibts wohl neues Fahrwerk und LRS


----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2013)

Was ist Typ2?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Was ist Typ2?


 
Das Schaltwerk mit reduziertem Kettenschlag. Vergleichbar mit Shadow Plus von Shimano.


----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2013)

Ah ok...merci! Edit...aber ein kurzer Käfig ist es nicht zwangsläufig oder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Juni 2013)

Nein, nicht zwangsläufig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2013)

K


----------



## rico09 (14. Juni 2013)

@Drahtesel_ 
Danke


----------



## Wbs_70 (14. Juni 2013)

mit dem FRX persönl. Grenzen verschieben


----------



## kube (16. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## kube (16. Juni 2013)




----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juni 2013)

hab noch was vom letzten Jahr mit originalem Strive entdeckt 

vor dem Westgipfel:




blick auf den Schattbergexpress:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (16. Juni 2013)

Saalbach! <3
Ende August klappt es bei mir auch endlich wieder, und dieses Mal mit dem FRX!


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juni 2013)

noch 4 Wochen und diesmal mit Gapstar


----------



## Nothing85 (16. Juni 2013)

Haha...ich bin vom 20-25.August auch in Saalbach oben im Spielberghaus es wird mein erstes Mal


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juni 2013)

kannst dich freuen, das wird der Hammer! 
Bin auch echt auf die Z-Line gespannt


----------



## jedy (16. Juni 2013)

noch drei wochen ...


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Juni 2013)

Was geht denn jetzt ab?? Pilgern jetzt alle plötzlich nach Saalbach??


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Juni 2013)

Aber Hallo! 
nächstes Jahr kommste mit ins Paradies


----------



## jedy (16. Juni 2013)

was heißt da plötzlich


----------



## ASQ (16. Juni 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Was geht denn jetzt ab?? Pilgern jetzt alle plötzlich nach Saalbach??



HAHA ,,, JA

in 6 Wochen sind meine Frau, das FRX , das EX und Ich auch in Saalbach ,, Spielberghaus 

und das für ganze 10 Tage *freuuuuu


----------



## der_erce (17. Juni 2013)

lol . ich hab jetzt glatt gelesen dass du, deine Frau, das FRX und deine EX 10 Tage in Saalbach sind. Denk mir, Ooohhkaay....die Ex und seine Frau müssen sich arrangieren und er wird sich ums FRX kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (17. Juni 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> lol . ich hab jetzt glatt gelesen dass du, deine Frau, das FRX und deine EX 10 Tage in Saalbach sind. Denk mir, Ooohhkaay....die Ex und seine Frau müssen sich arrangieren und er wird sich ums FRX kümmern



Der war gut


----------



## wholeStepDown (17. Juni 2013)

bin schon kommendes WE in Saalbach- wird wahrscheinlich nich der einzige Besuch dieses Jahr sein


----------



## LukasL (17. Juni 2013)

Bin vom 29.07-02.09 auch in Saalbach-Hinterglemm!


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juni 2013)

Macht doch ein IBC Caynon User Treffen in Saalbach


----------



## wholeStepDown (17. Juni 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Macht doch ein IBC Caynon User Treffen in Saalbach



"We're taking over this town..."











oke, etwas plakativ....


----------



## sundawn77 (17. Juni 2013)

Saalbach vom 20.07.-27.07.


----------



## Mittelfranke (17. Juni 2013)

Saalbach vom 28 - 30.06.2013


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Juni 2013)

Hahaha, unglaublich! 

Eine feindliche Canyon Übernahme (oder auch User-Treffen) wäre sicherlich langsam möglich. Aber dann müssten wir es schaffen alle zur gleichen Zeit dort zu sein. Im Moment sind wir eher homogen über das Jahr verteilt. ;-)


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Juni 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Was geht denn jetzt ab?? Pilgern jetzt alle plötzlich nach Saalbach??



Ich glaub Saalbach is tatsächlich das Canyon Mecca!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (17. Juni 2013)

Um mich einzuklinken 

23.06 Bis 31.06 

Und ich nehm den Fotoklapperat mit ,,, wer von sich n Bild möchte.
https://www.facebook.com/events/536708009720114/

Absprechen kann man sich auf dem Spielberghaus oder FatscheBuch. Werde mal hier mal dort anwesend sein für ne Stunde oder so und jeden ablichten wer möchte 



der_erce schrieb:


> lol . ich hab jetzt glatt gelesen dass du,  deine Frau, das FRX und deine EX 10 Tage in Saalbach sind. Denk mir,  Ooohhkaay....die Ex und seine Frau müssen sich arrangieren und er wird  sich ums FRX kümmern



Wenn "DIE" EX dabei wäre , könnt ich wenigstens ungebremst das FRX jagen 
Mit Frau dabei muß man stehts anhalten und nachschauen ob´s noch auf dem Bike hockt oder schon im Busch liegt^^


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Juni 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Um mich einzuklinken
> 
> 23.06 Bis 31.06
> 
> ...




coole Sache, bin zu dem Zeitpunkt auch in Saalbach


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Juni 2013)

<--- 14.-21.7 aufzufinden nur in Biergärten täglich von 9:00 -00:00 Uhr


----------



## kuwap (17. Juni 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Saalbach vom 20.07.-27.07.



+1 (inkl. sundawn77)


----------



## Mittelfranke (17. Juni 2013)

@FlyingLizard

Wo und wann? bin dabei


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Juni 2013)

im Haus Toni, aber nur zum schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (17. Juni 2013)

Bin wahrscheinlich vom 20.07 bis 4.08. in der Nähe von Legang (Lofer, vielleicht kennt das ja wer) und dann vielleicht auch noch mal 1-2 Wochen im August  und hoffentlich ab dieser Woche noch hier und in Winterberg mit meinem Gapstar unterwegs


----------



## svensson79 (18. Juni 2013)

In die Galerie darf's auch so langsam finde ich...





Und bevor Ihr die weisse Gabel bemängelt, bietet mir lieber ne schwarze an


----------



## der_erce (18. Juni 2013)

:d


----------



## dime75 (18. Juni 2013)

So, mal ein bisschen Ruhe in das Erscheinungsbild gebracht, dank Boobar und Decal-Kastrierung

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/xs/34/xs34kjcayas5/large_IMG_9144.JPG?0


----------



## reifentod (18. Juni 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus
Heute meins bestellt


----------



## dime75 (18. Juni 2013)

reifentod schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus
> Heute meins bestellt


----------



## Fartzilla (18. Juni 2013)

Letztes Wochenende beim Trailfox in Flims gestartet. Bomben Event vor traumhafter Kulisse mit super Strecken.


----------



## Sasse82 (18. Juni 2013)

Cooles Foto!
Hätte ich nicht auf den zweiten Blick die paar cm Luft unter den Reifen entdeckt, hätte ich fast gedacht es wäre ein "gestelltes" Bild gewesen.


----------



## User60311 (18. Juni 2013)

svensson79 schrieb:


> ...
> Und bevor Ihr die weisse Gabel bemängelt, bietet mir lieber ne schwarze an



Hab ne schwarze 36er Float und en weißes Bike  ....

wassen deine für eine ?


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Juni 2013)

Ja die haben iwie niemanden im Anlieger getroffen.. Und bearbeitet wurde nichts. Kann das Event jedem empfehlen ist echt unbeschreiblich geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TimoSimai (19. Juni 2013)

echt geiles bild!!!!


----------



## Fartzilla (19. Juni 2013)

Danke =)..habe noch eins gefunden.War beim letzten Rennen (von 2200 Metern ins Tal runter), nachdem ich einen Kumpel überholt habe (siehe hinten).


----------



## reifentod (19. Juni 2013)

Gutes Bild


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juni 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Juni 2013)

Schönes Bild


----------



## pirata (20. Juni 2013)

Neue Gebiete erkunden macht Spaß


----------



## Shredschreck (20. Juni 2013)

Da kann man schon leicht neidisch werden!


----------



## Monche (21. Juni 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Danke =)..habe noch eins gefunden.War beim letzten Rennen (von 2200 Metern ins Tal runter), nachdem ich einen Kumpel überholt habe (siehe hinten).



Angeber ...

aber auch nur weil ich ne bodenprobe genommen habe....


----------



## Fartzilla (21. Juni 2013)

Die habe ich ja kurz vor Schluss auch genommen.. Und jetzt ab zurück ins Lapierre Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LandyChris (21. Juni 2013)

Mein diese Woche erworbenes Torque Vertride hat sich schon auf denn ersten Touren bewährt


----------



## Ling_Ling (23. Juni 2013)

Das is mein Hobel... 

... nu is noch eine anständige Kettenführung drauf und hab die Übersetzung
en bissal verändert.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juni 2013)

@Ling_Ling Seh ich da richtig? Passt das mit der Stahlfeder? Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen!! Wie fährt es sich mit dem Dämpfer?


----------



## Ling_Ling (23. Juni 2013)

@21XC12 
ja das passt, es is knapp aber es klappt. Das Bike war jetzt schon zum zweiten mal beim Service und es wurde nie etwas beanstandet oder bemängelt. Der DHX hat das Hinterbau Verhalten massiv zum Positiven verändert und auch wenn er mehr wiegt wie der alte FloatAir würde ich auf jeden Fall wieder den DHX verbauen.

Was ich aber diesmal anders machen würde, ich würde nicht mehr die Original Fox Federn verbauen. Sondern lieber eine etwas längere Feder von K9. Die sind leichter und haben einen größeren Windungsabstand, naja zu den kosten, der Preis is nahe zu identisch wie bei die Original Federn.

Habe hier den DHX RC4 Dämpfer Model 2011 schwarz/200mm x 50,8mm mit einer 600lbs Feder auf 120mm Federlänge verbaut. Ich werde mich dann wohl für eine 140mm Performance Feder von K9 entscheiden... passt von der Farbe auch schön zu Kashima 

Ich schau mal ob ich noch ein Paar Bilder habe....


----------



## Ling_Ling (23. Juni 2013)

So schaut es aus wenn die Feder entspannt ist...


Und so wenn ich mit dem Hintern auf dem Bock hocke...


----------



## JulianM. (23. Juni 2013)

Schickes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolefaser (23. Juni 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Canyon Al!






Mehr in meinem Album
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/59600


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juni 2013)

@Ling_Ling

Ist definitiv eines der schönsten Strives die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab!!!


----------



## sirios (23. Juni 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Ling_Ling
> 
> Ist definitiv eines der schönsten Strives die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab!!!



Und wohl mit Abstand eines der schwersten ! Für alle die jetzt hier auf die Idee kommen ihr 2012er oder 2013er Strive mit Coil Dämpfer auszustatten: Das passt hier nicht mehr, der Federteller schleift an der Box!


----------



## Ling_Ling (23. Juni 2013)

@21XC12 dangö für die Blumen 

 @sirios naja ein Leichtgewicht ist es nicht mehr das stimmt wohl, aber man kann immer noch super damit touren, aber downhill..... uhhhhhh das macht echt ne mortz gaudi. Aber du hast mich da auf eine Idee gebracht, ich habe irgend wo auf der Arbeit sooooo ne olle Paketwage rumliegen sehn. Die geht bis 25 Kilo, könnte knapp werden aber sollte gehen


----------



## MUD´doc (24. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön, ein Grand Canyon mit Rohloff!
Würd nur noch am Schaltauge das unnötige untere Ende mit der Gewindeaufnahme abfeilen.
Dann schauts cleaner aus  (außer du willst jemals wieder auf Kette zurückrüsten)


----------



## kolefaser (24. Juni 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ein Grand Canyon mit Rohloff!
> Würd nur noch am Schaltauge das unnötige untere Ende mit der Gewindeaufnahme abfeilen.
> Dann schauts cleaner aus  (außer du willst jemals wieder auf Kette zurückrüsten)



Hatte ich auch erst überlegt. Allerdings macht das verstellbare Tretlager(Exzentriker) ab und zu Probleme, sodass ich die Option für den Kettenspanner bewahre 
Das Schaltauge ist übrigens mit 2 Komponentenkleber eingeklebt, da es immer Knarzen verursacht hatte und sich stets lockerte.


----------



## DerMuckel (24. Juni 2013)

Ratespiel: Wo ist das?




Wer errät, darf mir dann gerne zeigen wie man da runterfährt...



ist leider völlig jenseits meiner Fähigkeiten :-( 
Grüße,
Muckel


----------



## JulianM. (24. Juni 2013)

Bremse auf und gut festhalten


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Juni 2013)

Aus der Perspektive sieht es nicht schwierig aus. Du musst so etwas von der Seite oder von unten fotografieren, damit man das einschätzen kann.


----------



## DerMuckel (24. Juni 2013)

Ja, auf dem Foto sieht es echt nicht wild aus...aber da sind ein paar nette Stufen drin und rechts geht es (nach etwas Gestrüpp) ziemlich runter. Von der Seite Fotos machen geht da nicht. Und nach dem Runterschieben habe ich nicht mehr so recht an Fotos gedacht... Laut Tourbeschreibung soll das da eine S3-S4 Stelle sein (ein paar Meter weiter gings noch wilder zu). Wenn ich nicht allein gewesen wär, hätte ich es vielleicht sogar probiert. Naja, nächstes Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilddieb (24. Juni 2013)

Hab ich auch schon erlebt. Dann steigt man extra ab, macht ein Foto und da drauf sieht es völlig nach nichts aus. 

Aber immer öfter mach ich es so, dass ich einfach drüber fahre und den Schwerpunkt erstmal in der mitte halte. Mein Gefühl zeigt mir dann meistens, wie ich reagieren muss. (Bike ja nicht erst seit "gestern") Es ist oft gar nicht so schlimm wie es aussieht. Aber stimmt schon, alleine und wo nicht so schnell mit Fussgängern usw. zu rechnen ist, sollte man nicht zu viel riskieren.


----------



## Redshred (25. Juni 2013)

Etzenbacher !!  Hi Hi


----------



## DerMuckel (25. Juni 2013)

Redshred schrieb:


> Etzenbacher !!  Hi Hi



Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte. Und wann zeigst Du mir wie man da runterfährt?  

Gruß,
muckel


----------



## Flash008 (25. Juni 2013)

Heute den lenker aus meinem keller geholt und bei dem schirchen wetter montiert,
mir taugt es irgendwie, was meint die style-polizei? bremsen und griffe werden erst für die neue saison getauscht. bei den bremsen bin ich noch unschlüssig xt oder slx bzw x.o trail, finde den matchmaker recht praktisch.
lg


----------



## michi3 (25. Juni 2013)

schaut gut aus


----------



## der_erce (25. Juni 2013)

Mir gefällts auch. Hab den FB-Lite an meinem Enduro


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juni 2013)

ich hoffe doch morgen gibts auch Bilder von meinem Gapstar


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich möchte mir neue Pedale zulegen!! Die ich jetzt hab sind mir zu dick und zu klein! Hier mein Bike!!!





Zur Auswahl stehen:

1. 



2. 



3. 



4. 



Welche passen rein optisch am besten?


----------



## Ling_Ling (25. Juni 2013)

Antwort 5^^! Spank Spike in Blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (25. Juni 2013)

Die Spikes kann ich nicht empfehlen, zu wenig Halt durch die Pins (zumindest für mich).
Ich bin jetzt auf die Vault umgestiegen und nach einem Tag deutlich zufriedener als mit dem Spanks.
Ich würde die schwarzen mit blauen Pins nehmen.


----------



## ASQ (25. Juni 2013)

DMR Vaults sind noch Großflächiger als die Spank Spike,, hat n Kumpel von mir.
Wobei ich mit meinen Rießenlatschen mit den Spank Spike schon zufrieden bin.


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juni 2013)

kannst die Vault ja erst mal bei mir testen. 
Ich finde die geil


----------



## Ling_Ling (25. Juni 2013)

Habe die Spike auf meinen beiden Bikes und ich bin sehr zufrieden... aber bei der Auswahl is es echt nur Geschmackssache. Grip haben alle wie sau! Naja wie gesagt die Spike schauen mit der flachen Optik mal mega schick aus. Aber wenn es eines von den dreien sein soll... mhhhhh naja die blauen Pins von den Vault nutzen sich bei nem Kumpel recht schnell ab.

Ich denke die Brendog wären meine Wahl!


----------



## Flash008 (25. Juni 2013)

werfe die auch mal ins spiel, bin sehr zufrieden!! unte 400g das paar meine selbst nachgewogen 377g.


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Juni 2013)

Danke für's Feedback!! Is echt schwer, da ich auch noch nicht weiß ob ich die Kurbelarme der Hammerschmidt schwarz oder blau eloxiere!?! Ich würd mal sagen blaue Pedale mit schwarzen Kurbelarmen oder schwarze Pedale mit blauen Kurbelarmen! Oder alles Black???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (25. Juni 2013)

Ich würde schwarze Pedale nehmen und die Kurbelarme auch schwarz machen lassen.
Ansonsten wäre es zuviel blau, finde ich.
Eventuell blaue Pins für die Pedale..


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. Juni 2013)

Sind die Spank Pins kürzer als die Vault Pins?!?

Vault hat 11 pins pro Pedalseite mit 5mm Pins
Spank Spike hat 10 Pins pro Pedalseite mit ?mm Pins


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Juni 2013)

@Flash008 

Sieht sehr gut aus mit dem Renthal 

Bezüglich der Bremse würde ich dir zur SLX oder XT raten. Funktionieren sehr gut, sind wartungsarm und ziemlich günstig.

@21XC12

Ich würde ebenfalls eine schwarze Pedale nehmen, sieht meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser aus. Die Nukeproof kann ich dir empfehlen. Haben sehr guten Grip und die Lager laufen bei mir nach 2 Jahren Einsatz immernoch perfekt


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Juni 2013)

@Freerider1504

Hab die Nukeproof auch auf meinem Nerve AM und bin mit denen sehr zufrieden!! Aber da ich von den Vault nur gutes gehört habe und mir die Stealthoptik gut gefällt hab ich jetzt die Brendog Signature Edition bestellt! Bin mal gespannt!!! Die Kurbelarme mach ich nach der Saison schwarz! Jetzt kommt hinten noch der Highroller II drauf und ein Selle Italia SLR TT und dann is erstmal gut!!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Juni 2013)

Vault in schwarz...das blau issn anderes als das deines Torque.
Glaub mir


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Juni 2013)

@schbiker

Hab mir die Vault Brendog bestellt! Steht doch oben!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. Juni 2013)

Hab die Nukeproof Neutron und bin zufrieden.
Denke bei den Proton ist der Grip dank der Pinverteilung nochmals besser...
Würde die in schwarz nehmen und gucken ob evtl. blaue Pins dazu bekommst.

EDIT: überlesen... die Vaults werden ihre Arbeit auch tun


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Juni 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @_schbiker_
> 
> Hab mir die Vault Brendog bestellt! Steht doch oben!



Sind doch schwarz...steht doch oben


----------



## r.lochi (26. Juni 2013)

ich will bikes sehen und keine diskusionen und bilder von plattformen


----------



## ASQ (26. Juni 2013)

Na dann halt nochmal ein ...

Where The Train End´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (26. Juni 2013)

Das Flashzone is einfach der Burner!!!


----------



## Fartzilla (26. Juni 2013)

Vorallem für den Preis. Da muss man ja garnichts ändern.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Juni 2013)

Genau


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juni 2013)

Sattel & Pedale sind brandneu!!!





Die Hammerschmidt hab ich fresh geserviced!! Pedale sind die BRENDOG!!!





Sattel is ein Selle Italia SLR TT!!





Und zu guter Letzt ein Shot vom Cockpit mit neuem Decal am Oberrohr!!





Ich find's geil!!!


----------



## der_erce (27. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mir auch!


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Juni 2013)

@21XC12 

hier die versprochenen Bilder meiner Black Betty 

vor der Geburt:




und danach:


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch

So ne 180er Van sieht schon nach watt aus


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. Juni 2013)

Danke! 

Die Van läuft ja schon wie ne 1. Bei dem Dämpfer blick ich noch gar nicht durch.


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Juni 2013)

Yeah mon!!! Gaaaailes Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (27. Juni 2013)

Topp Bikes hier auf der Site, Jugends´ 
So ein Torque ist einfach schon ´ne feine Lütte.


----------



## Timebandit (28. Juni 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> So ne 180er Van sieht schon nach watt aus



Und so wie sie aussieht läuft sie auch!! Bin auch seit letzem August begeisterter Nutzer einer solchen Beauty!! 
Greez,...


----------



## 2markt (28. Juni 2013)

hallo

hat jemand denn canyon katalog von 2010

als pdf


----------



## Chrisinger (28. Juni 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9296888&postcount=6


----------



## 2markt (28. Juni 2013)

danke


----------



## gladbacher (28. Juni 2013)

Ein paar kleine Neuerungen :








Jaja einige Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Juni 2013)

schwarzen Sattel und Gabel, dann wärs richtig 

Mich überkam doch spontan noch etwas Bock auf Ballern. Und hab dann auch die erste Runde damit gedreht


----------



## Niklas0 (29. Juni 2013)

Mal eine Frage aus Interesse, nix gegen dich.

Warum tauscht man eine top Gabel wie die Lyrik gegen eine 180er Van die einen noch Aufpreis kostet? 

Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Lyrik gemacht oder kanntest du sie schon vorher sodass du sie nicht Test gefahren bist? Ist nämlich ne top Gabel wie ich finde. 

Trotzdem ist dein Bike natürlich ein Augenschmaus 
Also nicht böse nehmen ist nur eine Frage.


----------



## Deleted176859 (29. Juni 2013)




----------



## Schluckspecht (30. Juni 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> schwarzen Sattel und Gabel, dann wärs richtig
> 
> Mich überkam doch spontan noch etwas Bock auf Ballern. Und hab dann auch die erste Runde damit gedreht



Sieht gut aus dein Torque!!

Wie hast du denn die Sram-Trigger an die Zee-Bremsen bekommen?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2013)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus dein Torque!!
> 
> Wie hast du denn die Sram-Trigger an die Zee-Bremsen bekommen?



Damit sollte es klappen

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35702_Mismatch-Adapter-.html?xtcr=6&xtmcl=


----------



## dime75 (30. Juni 2013)

Update am cockpit











Sorry wegen der Bildquali, aber draußen regnete es Katzen


----------



## reifentod (30. Juni 2013)

sieht echt super aus
Nice
Noch 24 tage dann bin ich auch stolzer besitzer eines Torque frx


----------



## dime75 (30. Juni 2013)

reifentod schrieb:


> Noch 24 tage dann bin ich auch stolzer besitzer eines Torque frx


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. Juni 2013)

Schluckspecht schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus dein Torque!!
> 
> Wie hast du denn die Sram-Trigger an die Zee-Bremsen bekommen?



Danke!
mit den oben gezeigten Adapter.



Niklas0 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage aus Interesse, nix gegen dich.
> 
> Warum tauscht man eine top Gabel wie die Lyrik gegen eine 180er Van die einen noch Aufpreis kostet?
> 
> ...



Ach Quatsch! Wieso sollte ich das böse nehmen? 
Hatte die Lyrik schon im Strive gefahren und war auch  zufrieden damit. Hatte aber die Möglichkeit die Lyrik gegen die van zu tauschen und das dann gemacht


----------



## Niklas0 (1. Juli 2013)

Achso.. Danke! Ja ich hätte da auch gerne mal einen Vergleich mit den neuen 13er Vans jedoch keine Möglichkeit dazu! Schaut auch gut aus! Naja hier im Forum gibt's es paar die verstehen alles schnell falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2013)

Also im direkten Vergleich finde ich die van nen ticken besser das bisschen Mehrgewicht juckt mich auch nicht. Die talas r dagegen ging mir gar nicht ab wegen dem miserablen ansprechverhalten.


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2013)

Warte mal ab bis die Van beim Service war und die Ölmenge stimmt ;-)


----------



## FlyingLizard (1. Juli 2013)

Den machte ich direkt vor Einbau


----------



## Fartzilla (1. Juli 2013)

Sehr gut


----------



## FerdiS (4. Juli 2013)

Hey!
hier ein paar bilder von meinem canyon nach der ersten kleinen testrunde heute abend! erster fahreindruck: hatte noch nie so nen breiten lenker, fühlt sich aber nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase super stabil an. bremsen greifen auch ganz gut, das Fahrwerk ist sehr angenehm (mein erstes fully, deswegen kann ich dazu nicht so viel sagen). der sattel ist im ersten eindruck etwas hart, mal sehen wie sich das so auf ner laengeren tour bewährt! hab mir meine alten (neuen) ergon griffe drangemacht, fand die ergon ab werk sehr unangenehm (hart). any comments are welcome


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2013)

hab gestern mein schatzi mitn hochdruckreiniger bearbeitet 

vorher






nachher


----------



## oliver13007 (4. Juli 2013)

@ FerdiS hehe Fabia RS...den hatte ich auch mal


----------



## FerdiS (4. Juli 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> @ FerdiS hehe Fabia RS...den hatte ich auch mal



geniales kleines auto


----------



## Nduro (4. Juli 2013)

Schönes Strive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (5. Juli 2013)

@FerdiS Viel Spass damit. Evtl. solltest den Sattel bisl nach vorn kippen? Der wirkt etwas steil. Kann sein dass der mit der Zeit noch bisl "weicher" wird. 
 @Boardi05 Da hast aber ganz schön Druck drauf gehabt auf deinem Hochdruckreiniger


----------



## FerdiS (5. Juli 2013)

@der_erce : ja, die sitzposition gefaellt mir eh noch nicht so 100%. werde da noch etwas rumprobieren muessen!


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juli 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @Boardi05 Da hast aber ganz schön Druck drauf gehabt auf deinem Hochdruckreiniger



 ab 300 bar kommt kashima raus, hab dann nochmal ordentlich aufgedret und dann hats den rahmen schön verbogen, strive is dann rausgekommen 

ich bin grad auf der suche nach ner transparenten schutzfolie, ich möcht den bereich beim flaschenhalter oben folieren, da die flasche oben immer streift, aber auch n paar andre stellen, könnt ihr da was empfehlen?


----------



## luxaltera (5. Juli 2013)

Such mal bei Amazon 3M lackschutzfolie. Die dickste version nehme ich immer und die Ost Top.


----------



## simdiem (6. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> ab 300 bar kommt kashima raus, hab dann nochmal ordentlich aufgedret und dann hats den rahmen schön verbogen, strive is dann rausgekommen
> 
> ich bin grad auf der suche nach ner transparenten schutzfolie, ich möcht den bereich beim flaschenhalter oben folieren, da die flasche oben immer streift, aber auch n paar andre stellen, könnt ihr da was empfehlen?



Hey,

ich nehm immer die Folie: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lackschutzfo...458?pt=Autopflege_Wartung&hash=item4164830962 

Damit habe ich meine beiden Bikes komplett foliert. Hält super und schützt klasse. Der Verkäufer verkauft die auch in anderen Abmaßen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Tipps mit der Folie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. Juli 2013)

3M Scotchgard / 300 µm .... sehr strapazierfähig.


----------



## FerdiS (8. Juli 2013)

so nochmal ein update mit dem vorläufigen setup!
bin mit dem sattel immer noch nicht ganz glücklich ..wirkt mir doch härter als mir lieb ist!


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Juli 2013)

Die Sattelstütze is aber gefährlich weit draußen oder täusche ich mich da?! Ne Variostütze macht das Bike zudem vielseitiger!!


----------



## Hitzi (9. Juli 2013)

Gab es hier schon einmal Bilder von einem Umbau mit Alfine 8 oder 11 Gang auf einem Fully?

Vorzugsweise auf einem AM......?

Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## FerdiS (9. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze is aber gefährlich weit draußen oder täusche ich mich da?! Ne Variostütze macht das Bike zudem vielseitiger!!



hat noch ein paar striche platz bis zur begrenzung. schaut aber sehr hoch aus, stimmt! bin mit meinen maßen an der grenze zwischen M und L, ein kumpel hat ein XC in L und das fühlt sich ein bisschen zu groß an...bin bis jetzt mit meinem sehr zufrieden..

eine variostütze ist auch schon in überlegung..aber das kostet natürlich wieder extra...


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juli 2013)

mal was für die Gallerie


----------



## rmfausi (9. Juli 2013)

Wie fährt sich das Gapstar im Gegensatz zum Strive? Meins ist gerade vom Service auf dem Weg zu mir, aktuell ist es in Neuwied!

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## FlyingLizard (9. Juli 2013)

Man merkt es geht im Uphill minimal schwerer, aber ich kann trotz der dicken Van ordentlich Touren drehen. Wer braucht schon ne Absenkung?  Abfahren macht ja gleich wesentlich mehr Spaß damit. Am richtigen Dämpfersetup bin ich aber noch am testen. Bis jetzt aber restlos begeistert davon


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juli 2013)

mein neues Bike


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Juli 2013)

Sehr geiles Bike!! Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mlb (12. Juli 2013)

FRX in Chatel...


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juli 2013)

tolle Bilder! 
@schbiker: wir waren auch mal an deinem schattigen Plätzchen


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2013)

mlb schrieb:


> FRX in Chatel...


Geil, da fahren wir morgen in 2 Wochen auch hin  Wie ist aktuell der Streckenzustand?


 @FlyingLizard: Sehr lecker dein EX 


An meinem FRX gab es eine kleine Frischzellen-Kur im Cockpit-Bereich - neuer Lenker + Vorbau. Kore Repute 35mm + Kore OCD-20 800mm lösen Thomson Elite 50mm und Reverse Fli Bar XXL 760mm ab. Fährt sich absolut genial 

















Ja, ich weiß, etwas viel Bike-Gepose  Aber ich hatte halt gerade die große Kamera dabei und keinen Kameraman für Action-Fotos. Ich sollte mir mal ein rucksacktaugliches Stativ und einen Funkauslöser gönnen


----------



## FlyingLizard (12. Juli 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @_FlyingLizard_: Sehr lecker dein EX
> 
> Ja, ich weiß, etwas viel Bike-Gepose  Aber ich hatte halt gerade die große Kamera dabei und keinen Kameraman für Action-Fotos. Ich sollte mir mal ein rucksacktaugliches Stativ und einen Funkauslöser gönnen



Danke!  Mit deinem hätte ich aber auch viel Spaß!

Bilder sind doch immer Willkommen hier!


----------



## Phileason (12. Juli 2013)

Heute erster Ausritt mit dem neuen Bike... Die Location gabs heute schonmal...


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2013)

Tolle Bilder! Schickes Strive in Alufarbe


----------



## mlb (12. Juli 2013)

Die Strecken in Chatel sind alle gut fahrbar. Klar gibts Bremswellen, finde das aber nicht so dramatisch. Allerdings merkt man schon von Tag zu Tag einen Unterschied, wenn es aber zu heftig wird, wird es vom Bauteam ausgebessert. Generell ist dort alles super geshaped. Viel Spaß dort.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juli 2013)

@Flying Lizard: Geile Kiste mit der Van
Seid ihr den Kreuzweg ganz gefahren?
Um die Jahreszeit is der wegen der Dornen doch fast unfahrbar
Wann gehts nach Saalbach?



FlyingLizard schrieb:


> tolle Bilder!
> @schbiker: wir waren auch mal an deinem schattigen Plätzchen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juli 2013)

Phileason schrieb:


> Heute erster Ausritt mit dem neuen Bike... Die Location gabs heute schonmal...



Nit nur heut

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10665588&postcount=9427


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juli 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> @_Flying_ Lizard: Geile Kiste mit der Van
> Seid ihr den Kreuzweg ganz gefahren?
> Um die Jahreszeit is der wegen der Dornen doch fast unfahrbar
> Wann gehts nach Saalbach?



find ich auch 
Ganz nicht.Ich glaub der letzte Abschnitt wurde ausgelassen. der is echt total zugewachsen. Vor allem von den Brennesseln juckte alles wie Sau 

Moin noch ne kleine Tour, dann werden Sachen gepackt. Sonntagnacht fahren wir endlich


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> find ich auch
> Ganz nicht.Ich glaub der letzte Abschnitt wurde ausgelassen. der is echt total zugewachsen. Vor allem von den Brennesseln juckte alles wie Sau
> 
> Moin noch ne kleine Tour, dann werden Sachen gepackt. Sonntagnacht fahren wir endlich



Dann mal viel schbass in Saalbach


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juli 2013)

Werden wir haben 
Danke!


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Juli 2013)

Ja nirgends bremsen will da in 4 Wochen auch hin


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Juli 2013)

Die wurden schon ausgebaut


----------



## Fartzilla (13. Juli 2013)

Ausgezeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (13. Juli 2013)

Etwas Entspannung im Wald


----------



## cane (14. Juli 2013)

Nerve XC im Bikepacking Mode 






Hier mehr Pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157634563553737/


----------



## 4racingpro (14. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr mit meinem canyon torque frx playzone. echt heises teil 


https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3057


----------



## Marcy666 (14. Juli 2013)

... so mal zwei Bilder von der heutigen 'Trail-Tour' um KH (30 Km / 1350 Hm)


----------



## mssc (15. Juli 2013)

vor 2 Wochen in Hinterglemm:









und kurz vor der Abfahrt ins Tal über Hacklberg- und Bergstadltrail


----------



## ml-55 (15. Juli 2013)

moin zusammen,
nächstes Jahr solle es mal wieder über die Alpen gehen und ein Kumpel hat ein Rad gebraucht angeboten bekommen

Weiß jemand welches Modell das sein könnte und aus welchem Jahr?

ist das ein XC oder ein Racefully?

was wäre das noch wert?

Ganz lieben Dank für Eure Hilfe bei der Entscheidung!

Matthias 







weitere Bilder hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61173 

was ich erkennen konnte:

canyon F3 superrace?

XTR Kurbeln

Fox F80 RLT Gabel


----------



## RobG301 (16. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> mein neues Bike



Und wie macht es sich so?


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (16. Juli 2013)

@boardi: Wenn ich so ein schickes neues Bike hätte, würde ich nicht die Zeit finden, Crysis 3 Screenshots im luxx zu posten.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Und wie macht es sich so?



Bis jetzt super, die ersten 1-2 Touren waren nicht ganz so toll, nach der umstellung gehts aber ganz gut, die Hausrunde (30km, 1800hm) schaffe ich in fast der selben Zeit wie mit dem AM, bergauf. Bergab isses ne andre welt, zwar nur 1cm vorne und 2cm hinten mehr, aber ja es hat sich ausgezahlt.



Mr.Miyagi schrieb:


> @boardi: Wenn ich so ein schickes neues Bike hätte, würde ich nicht die Zeit finden, Crysis 3 Screenshots im luxx zu posten.



N bissl zeit lässt sich da schon noch finden 

Bilder vom Samstag, ihr verzeit mir sicher das Liteville


----------



## sirios (16. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bilder vom Samstag, ihr verzeit mir sicher das Liteville



Manche Sachen kann einem nur eine liebende Mutter verzeihen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiegel (16. Juli 2013)

Das ist mein selbst Aufgebauter Schimmel


----------



## Keeper1407 (16. Juli 2013)

Nerve AL/XC on Tour...


----------



## MUD´doc (17. Juli 2013)

ml-55 schrieb:


>





ml-55 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welches Modell das sein könnte und aus welchem Jahr?


Wie ich auf deinen Fotos erkennen konnte, so könnte es sich hierbei um ein Canyon Nerve XC 9 
aus dem Jahr 2005 handeln (Merkmal ist das Canyon-C mit den hmm..."Stripes", 
das 2006er Modell hatte bereits ein cleanes C) - siehe hier im Canyon-Flyer / Innenseite
Modell XC 9 sofern dies auch auf dem Rahmen steht, dann hat das Bike damals 
2.599 EUR gekostet (lt. Bikedaten.de)



ml-55 schrieb:


> ist das ein XC oder ein Racefully?


Würd sagen ein XC Racefully ;]



ml-55 schrieb:


> was wäre das noch wert?


Keine Ahnung. Check den Bikemarkt, die elektronische Bucht oder den Kleinanzeigenteil 
- ansonsten vergleichbare Bikes aus dem Zeitraum. So bekommt man einen Richtwert.



ml-55 schrieb:


> canyon F3 superrace?
> XTR Kurbeln
> Fox F80 RLT Gabel


Kommt dem XC 9 an Ausstattung entgegen.


----------



## ml-55 (18. Juli 2013)

cool danke! 
Canyon hat auch geantwortet, ist tatsÃ¤chlich ein 2005er RC9 - also Racefully fÃ¼r damals 2600,-

tja, Risiko Gebrauchtkauf eingehen und ordentlich sparen und was geiles - oder 500â¬ drauflegen und ein neues Nerve AL 6.0 mit deutlich weniger Ausstattung aber 120mm statt 80mm Federweg...

Werd mal mit dem Kumpel mitgehen zum Probefahren und dann gucken wir mal...

danke noch mal!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. Juli 2013)

Würde da noch etwas sparen und mir ein aktuelles Modell holen.

Kenne dich bzw deine Fahrweise nicht aber erfahrungsgemäß steigen viele auf mehr Federweg um. 

Mit 120 mm hast eine gute Basis und ein neues Bike mit 6 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen.


----------



## JulianM. (18. Juli 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Würde da noch etwas sparen und mir ein aktuelles Modell holen.
> 
> Kenne dich bzw deine Fahrweise nicht aber erfahrungsgemäß steigen viele auf mehr Federweg um.
> 
> Mit 120 mm hast eine gute Basis und ein neues Bike mit 6 Jahren Garantie auf den Rahmen.



 seh ich genauso, garantie und federwegsreserven sind auf jeden fall ne gute Sache!


----------



## Spiegel (18. Juli 2013)

Noch mal eins vom Schneeflöckchen


----------



## luxaltera (18. Juli 2013)

Spiegel schrieb:


> Noch mal eins vom Schneeflöckchen



Schon geil. Anstatt Gold hellblau oder grün dann ist es wirklich ein Schneeflöckchen oder Schneeglöckchen und nicht Hunderundeschneeball


----------



## Spiegel (18. Juli 2013)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Schon geil. Anstatt Gold hellblau oder grün dann ist es wirklich ein Schneeflöckchen oder Schneeglöckchen und nicht Hunderundeschneeball


Naja ich wollte erstmal das Orange loswerden ;-) 
Farbwahl wurde von Frau mitbestimmt ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juli 2013)

Mal was aktuelles aus Saalbach. Auf der Milkaline und im Hintergrund der Schattberg


----------



## mok2905 (19. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr die Z-Line probiert? Die fand ich ganz spaßig, war aber Ende des Tages und die Luft schon ziemlich raus, deshalb sind wir es eher easy angegangen. Mit ordentlich speed fetzt der Trail bestimmt.


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juli 2013)

Die gefällt mir richtig gut. Waren heute 3x Zline, 2x Hacklberg und 1x milkaline. Dann machte es ordentlich runter. Hoffentlich wirds wieder besser


----------



## mok2905 (19. Juli 2013)

Der Hackl ist wirklich großartig und sehr spaßig. Wir sind morgens direkt auf die X-Line, das war nicht unbedingt die beste Idee, die war schon ordentlich ruppig. Aber man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben 

Bin ab Samstag nochmal ne Woche in der Gegend und muss man schauen welche Trails ich mir dann mal unter die Reifen nehme.


----------



## oliver13007 (19. Juli 2013)

Neulich in Winterberg






und die Videos dazu:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T47Vw2m84dw"]Winterberg Teil 1 - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtKt9MTXleY"]Winterberg Teil 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Keep on riding


----------



## FlyingLizard (19. Juli 2013)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Der Hackl ist wirklich großartig und sehr spaßig. Wir sind morgens direkt auf die X-Line, das war nicht unbedingt die beste Idee, die war schon ordentlich ruppig. Aber man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben
> 
> Bin ab Samstag nochmal ne Woche in der Gegend und muss man schauen welche Trails ich mir dann mal unter die Reifen nehme.



Xline am Anfang is immer gut  Musst mal den Bergstadl testen wenn du auf steiles, technisch und verblocktes stehst. Sau krass aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (19. Juli 2013)

Hört auf darüber zu schreiben..gibt Leute die noch arbeiten müssen


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juli 2013)

Eben, ich kann mich zurzeit auch nur ab und zu nach feierabend mit Ritten-Bozen begnügen (9km, 1000 tiefnmeter  )


----------



## clemsi (19. Juli 2013)

bergstadl trail is tatsächlich nicht ohne (musste auch mal absteigen...). ich muss sagen, dass mir neben hacklbergtrail der obere hangman nach leogang fast am besten gefallen hat- ich mag das wurzelgestolpere irgendwie .


----------



## mok2905 (19. Juli 2013)

Hangman 1 ist wirklich genial, an manchen Ecken muss man schon mal gucken welche Line man nimmt. Sehr spaßig. 

Bin einmal an nem Stein hängen geblieben und hab erstmal schön einen Abflug über den Lenker gemacht, das war weniger lustig. Ist aber zum glück nix passiert.


----------



## Jogi (19. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Eben, ich kann mich zurzeit auch nur ab und zu nach feierabend mit Ritten-Bozen begnügen (9km, 1000 tiefnmeter  )



Outlaw


----------



## derkeim (20. Juli 2013)

ich hab mal angefangen, mein bike ein wenig von schriftzügen und pedalkäfigen zu befreien ... 

vorher:




nachher:




ich denke noch drüber nach, die roten canyonschriftzüge und das logo auf dem steuerrohr zu entfernen. die aufschrift auf der umlenkwippe und der weiße bereich auf dem oberrohr scheinen nicht entfernbar zu sein ...


----------



## potzblitzer (20. Juli 2013)

derkeim schrieb:


> ich denke noch drüber nach, die roten canyonschriftzüge und das logo auf dem steuerrohr zu entfernen. die aufschrift auf der umlenkwippe und der weiße bereich auf dem oberrohr scheinen nicht entfernbar zu sein ...



bevor du darüber nachdenkst mach lieber mal die scheibe hinter der kassette weg 

Ansonsten sieht es sehr gut so aus!


----------



## derkeim (20. Juli 2013)

das ist in der zwischenzeit schon geschehen. war störrischer, als erwartet, musstes mangels kettenpeitsche und kassettenabzieher mit ner knippex vernichten


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juli 2013)

Wir waren mit dem Flowtrailer ...





... auf dem Flowtrail mit ...





... meinem Trailflow!!


----------



## JulianM. (21. Juli 2013)

du Angeber eh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (21. Juli 2013)

JulianM. schrieb:


> du Angeber eh



Danke!!


----------



## sirios (21. Juli 2013)

@21XC12 was vom letzten Jahr


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Juli 2013)

@sirios

Der Dachträger kommt mir bekannt vor!!


----------



## Nothing85 (21. Juli 2013)

Ich war vor zwei Wochen auch in Stromberg...sehr schöne Strecke!
Ansonsten fahr ich immer so in den Harz...


----------



## sirios (21. Juli 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild nachdem ich bei meiner Putzaktion am Freitag unfreiwillig meine Reverb zur Reverb Stealth umgerüstet hab


----------



## ernmar (22. Juli 2013)

@sirios: Was für ein Dachträger hast du da? Hast du Probleme mit der 20mm Steckachse. Habe gelesen, dass es bei dem Thule-Träger wohl viele Probleme mit den mittgelieferten Adaptern gibt.


----------



## User60311 (22. Juli 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild nachdem ich bei meiner Putzaktion am Freitag unfreiwillig meine Reverb zur Reverb Stealth umgerüstet hab


Was hasse gemacht? Hasse abgerissen ? 

Jaja das Putzen, so hab ich bis dato die einzigste winzig kleine Macke in meine Standrohre bekommen; Scheiß Marmor-Mauer


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Juli 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> @_21XC12_ was vom letzten Jahr [/quote
> 
> war das nicht der Hinweg nach Saalbach?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fartzilla (23. Juli 2013)

Coole Bilder bis auf das letzte. Lag da ein großes Steinchen im Weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juli 2013)

Die kleine Delle stört doch nicht! Den kompletten LRS würde ich deswegen nicht gleich entsorgen! Ne neue Felge reicht doch! Schöne Pics!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Ein DH LRS muss Dellen haben


----------



## kraft_werk (23. Juli 2013)

Dein Piggy ist genial!


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Juli 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Coole Bilder bis auf das letzte. Lag da ein großes Steinchen im Weg?


 die liegen da überall  hatte zu wenig Druck drauf....



21XC12 schrieb:


> Die kleine Delle stört doch nicht! Den kompletten LRS würde ich deswegen nicht gleich entsorgen! Ne neue Felge reicht doch! Schöne Pics!!


 danke! Ich fuhr noch 4 Tage damit ohne platten usw. eiert halt vorne und hinten wie sau. 



kraft_werk schrieb:


> Dein Piggy ist genial!


Der wirkt wie Pro Pedal


----------



## kraft_werk (23. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Der wirkt wie Pro Pedal



Pro-Pedal zum einnehmen


----------



## rolohe (23. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein Nerve XC mit geändertem Lenkwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

Sieht nach nem Frontalcrash aus


----------



## psx0407 (23. Juli 2013)

kann man noch ausrichten und im bikemarkt verkaufen!

psx0407

p.s.:
schadenshergang?


----------



## vopsi (23. Juli 2013)

rolohe schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Nerve XC mit geändertem Lenkwinkel.



etwas zu steil für meinen geschmack


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Juli 2013)

rolohe schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Nerve XC mit geändertem Lenkwinkel.



Du siehst hoffentlich nit so geknickt aus wie dein Bike
Die Erfahrung das so ein Nerve leicht einknickt mußte ich auch schon machen


----------



## rolohe (23. Juli 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> kann man noch ausrichten und im bikemarkt verkaufen!
> 
> psx0407
> 
> ...



Das Rad ist bei einem Sturz ohne mich gegen einen Jägersitz gerutscht (Ich bin vorher abgesprungen). Die Geschwindigkeit kann nicht sehr hoch gewesen sein, weil mir gar nichts passiert ist.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Juli 2013)

Is ein 2010er mit viereckigem, graden Oberrohr oder?


----------



## rolohe (23. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Is ein 2010er mit viereckigem, graden Oberrohr oder?



Ja - Nerve XC 7.0 aus 2010


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. Juli 2013)

Falls Erstbesitzer bist hast ja noch Garantie. Glaub 6 Jahre auf Rahmen.


----------



## psx0407 (23. Juli 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Falls Erstbesitzer bist hast ja noch Garantie. Glaub 6 Jahre auf Rahmen.


ja, aber doch nicht wenn der schaden von einem unfall herrührt.

psx0407


----------



## rolohe (23. Juli 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Falls Erstbesitzer bist hast ja noch Garantie. Glaub 6 Jahre auf Rahmen.



Sehr lustig - Canyon sagt: Unfall = keine Materialfehler = keine Garantie. Crash-Replacement = 970 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Juli 2013)

rolohe schrieb:


> Sehr lustig - Canyon sagt: Unfall = keine Materialfehler = keine Garantie. Crash-Replacement = 970 Euro



Ist aber nachvollziehbar. Ich glaube kein Hersteller würde hier im Rahmen der Garantie agieren.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (23. Juli 2013)

rolohe schrieb:


> Sehr lustig - Canyon sagt: Unfall = keine Materialfehler = keine Garantie. Crash-Replacement = 970 Euro



Nicht das du ein Haarriss hattest... den sieht / hört / bemerkt auch nicht jeder sofort. Das wäre dann für mein Begriff ein Folgeschaden.


----------



## User60311 (23. Juli 2013)

hehe, dann musst du aber beweisen, dass der Haarriss schon vorher da war.

Viel Spass, da kommt der neue Rahmen mit 1000 wahrscheinlich günstiger.


----------



## canny_8.0 (24. Juli 2013)

Livigno 2013...


----------



## MCdrive (24. Juli 2013)

Strive Custom


----------



## kraft_werk (24. Juli 2013)

MCdrive schrieb:


> Strive Custom


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Juli 2013)

... mal eins von der entspannten Tour heute!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Juli 2013)

... und noch ein Panorama Pic!!!


----------



## sundawn77 (25. Juli 2013)

@Flying lizard
Der Piggy kommt mir bekannt vor.  Glaub ich hab Dich gestern oben an der Schattbergbahn gesehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Juli 2013)

gestern musst du nen anderen gesehen haben. Sind leider seit Montag Abend wieder zurück


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juli 2013)

Das Panorama ist echt nice! Da hab ich direkt ne Idee, wie man mal ein außergewöhnliches Gruppenfoto mit großer Truppe machen könnte. Schön weit auseinanderstehend und Bike präsentierend.


----------



## rico09 (25. Juli 2013)

Heute eine Tour auf den Ederplan. Super Panorama, jetzt fehlt auf dem Bild nur noch das Bike .


----------



## RobG301 (26. Juli 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... und noch ein Panorama Pic!!!



Womit haste die Aufnahme gemacht? Sieht echt genial aus!


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Juli 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Zitat von 21XC12:
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> ... und noch ein Panorama Pic!!!
> ...



Danke!! Mit dem iPhone 5 

Hier noch eins von meinem anderen Hobel! Hab jetzt noch den Vorbau getauscht! So wie es jetzt ist gefällt's mir sehr gut und jetzt ist erst mal gut mit Umbauten! Bevors in die Alpen geht kommt wohl noch ne andere Bremsanlage drauf! Die Avid machen ja bekanntlich keine gute Figur bei langen Abfahrten (die Code mal ausgenommen).


----------



## DiscoDuDe (26. Juli 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Mal was aktuelles aus Saalbach. Auf der Milkaline und im Hintergrund der Schattberg



hast du den red bull shot genommen für den piggy pack? oder eine normale dose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Juli 2013)

Aus ner normalen Dose habe ich alles passend geschnitten. Geht wunderbar mit ner normalen Schere 

Da wir schon bei Panoramas sind, hier auch eins. Die Bikes gleichen denen etwas auf deinem Bild @21XC12 ;-)


----------



## reifentod (27. Juli 2013)

Endlich meins jetzt kann es los gehen 
Und Sonntag geht es auf den Wattkopf


----------



## Deleted274990 (27. Juli 2013)

...nicht spektakulär, der Temperaturen zu trotz die heimischen Gipfel gestürmt. Erkennt jemand um welchen Gipfel es sich handelt ?


----------



## Micha382 (27. Juli 2013)

Bei dem Wetter mit Schutzblech ð³


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted274990 (27. Juli 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter mit Schutzblech ð³
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2





man weiÃ ja nie wann das nÃ¤chste WÃ¤rmegewitter kommt ;-) 
fÃ¼r mich ist es aber mehr ein Schutz vor Steinchen / Kiesel


----------



## rmfausi (27. Juli 2013)

@areosol Feldberg im Taunus?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Deleted274990 (27. Juli 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @areosol Feldberg im Taunus?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sirios (28. Juli 2013)

Gestern in Stromber aufm Flowtrai. Es war doch schon etwas warm !!!


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Juli 2013)

Schöne Sattelstütze!!! Und natürlich geiles Bike!


----------



## rico09 (28. Juli 2013)

Noch zwei weitere Bilder meiner Gipfel Eroberung vom Donnerstag . Leider sind das alles nur Handy Bilder, so kommt die Wirkung der Aussicht nicht zur Geltung. Diese Tour ist aufjedenfall empfehlenswert. Ich hoffe, euch gefällts . 












Grüße aus, 
Osttirol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (28. Juli 2013)

Gestern mal gmütlich zur Plose gedüst

Panorama oben angekommen


















die Bikes






der Höhepunkt, ganz schön Abschüssig gwesen, aber fast komplett fahrbar, kommt leider auf dem Foto nicht so gut


----------



## sirios (28. Juli 2013)

@boardi Ich bin so neidisch, dass ich Dich jetzt FAST auf die Ignore Liste gesetzt hätte !


----------



## Nothing85 (28. Juli 2013)

Ist schon ein bisschen geil...


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Juli 2013)

@sirios Das darfste dann wenn ich in ca 3 Wochen Bilder vom Madritschjoch poste


----------



## Micha382 (28. Juli 2013)

Sehr geil Boardi 
Wo ist das?

Und was ist das für ein Rucksack?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Juli 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Sehr geil Boardi
> Wo ist das?
> 
> Und was ist das für ein Rucksack?
> ...



Plose, bzw. Telegraf auf der Plose

Meiner beim Strive is der Deuter Attack Limited 2012, der beim Ghost hinten is der Deuter Transalpin Pro 28


----------



## waldi28 (28. Juli 2013)

@boardi Bei den tollen Bildern freu ich mich noch mehr auf nächste Woche. Dann bin ich auch mit der Familie in Südtirol (aber leider ohne mein Strive ). Werde mir aber für mind. 2 Tage ein Bike ausleihen.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Juli 2013)

waldi28 schrieb:


> @boardi Bei den tollen Bildern freu ich mich noch mehr auf nächste Woche. Dann bin ich auch mit der Familie in Südtirol (aber leider ohne mein Strive ). Werde mir aber für mind. 2 Tage ein Bike ausleihen.



Schwerer Fehler! Ein Strive muss in die Alpen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wholeStepDown (29. Juli 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> ...
> Und was ist das für ein Rucksack?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



sehr gut, wollt ich auch schon fragen. Mal schauen, ob der noch irgendwo rumgeistert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (29. Juli 2013)

Ja ich suche nämlich auch noch einen für Touren. Entweder den Deuter oder einen EVOC, das muss ich mir mal noch überlegen.


----------



## yellowstone29 (29. Juli 2013)

Dann geb ich hier mal meinen Forums-Einstand mit ein paar Bildern meines neuen 29er Hardtail..

Ist zwar "nur" ein Yellowstone AL6.9, aber für mich reicht das erstmal (naja, hinten kommt noch ne 180er scheibe drauf)




DSC05694 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC05662 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC05677 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC05687 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC05691 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC05679 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC05699 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC05670 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC05678 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr


----------



## der_erce (29. Juli 2013)

Wirkt gar nicht wie nen 29er. Was ist das für ne Rahmengröße? L / XL ??


----------



## yellowstone29 (29. Juli 2013)

Och, wenn es direkt neben meinem ausgedienten 26" steht sieht man da schon einen deutlichen unterschied 

Die Rahmengröße ist L (20")


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2013)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> sehr gut, wollt ich auch schon fragen. Mal schauen, ob der noch irgendwo rumgeistert...





Micha382 schrieb:


> Ja ich suche nämlich auch noch einen für Touren. Entweder den Deuter oder einen EVOC, das muss ich mir mal noch überlegen.



Ich bin mit dem Attack voll zufrieden, is zwar n bissl schwer, aber top verarbeitet und den rückenschutz kann man auch rausnehmen, dann isser leichter.

Den Blau/grün/weißen Limited 2012 wie ich ihn hab dürfte vllt noch irgendwo rumgeistern, sind aber nur 500 Stück gemacht worden, extra für das Festival in Riva und in Willingen. Es gab aber ein paar Onlineshops die ihn verkauft haben.


----------



## der_erce (29. Juli 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Och, wenn es direkt neben meinem ausgedienten 26" steht sieht man da schon einen deutlichen unterschied
> 
> Die Rahmengröße ist L (20")



Das Problem bei den 29ern ist eigentlich dass die Rahmen irgendwie seltsam klein aussehen im Vergleich zu den Rädern. 
Ich seh das am Bike meines Schwagers. 23" Rahmen mit 29er Bereifung. Er ist auch groß, und somit sieht alles stimmig aus.
bei einem "S" Rahmen sieht das mehr als nur seltsam aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellowstone29 (29. Juli 2013)

Das problem mit der unförmigkeit haben aber auch 26" Räder mit XL Rahmen. Sieht auch immer etwas merkwürdig aus..  

Zum Thema Rucksäcke zum Fahrradfahren, ich nutze einen Salewa Ascent und der ist optimal. Durch das Motion Fit Rückenteil merkt man fast garnicht das man einen an hat, und die Beweglichkeit wird absolut nicht eingeschränkt


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (29. Juli 2013)

Mein Canyon Nerve AL 8.0 auf der Zillertal Bike Challenge:



Zum Thema Rucksack:
Ich fahre den Osprey VIPER 5 - Wild Blue, 5l. Bin rundum zufrieden damit!

[by Philipp's iPhone]


----------



## User60311 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hab zum arbeiten den Osprey Syncro 15.

Ist sehr leichtes Material, was durchaus gut verarbeitet ist. Erledigt jetzt schon 1 1/2 Jahre seinen Dienst, ohne Mängel. Ist dabei schon mind 5 mal mit in der Dusche gewesen.

Außerdem kann man die Ospeys manchmal ziemlich günstig kaufen.
Aber aufpassen: Manchmal werden Trinkrucksäcke ohne Trinkblase verkauft -> um auf den günstigen Preis zu kommen.


----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Das problem mit der unförmigkeit haben aber auch 26" Räder mit XL Rahmen. Sieht auch immer etwas merkwürdig aus..



Stimmt.


----------



## Maxmara67 (30. Juli 2013)

N'Abend...

Eine Bitte zum Nerve AL 29 9.9: könnte jemand freundlicherweise mal eine Detailaufnahme der Kurbeln von oben posten?

Mich interessiert, ob diese XT-Schaltung auch diesen kleinen Kunststoffbügel hat, der verhindert, dass die Kette nach innen abspringt.

Danke vorab und Ride on


----------



## Wilddieb (30. Juli 2013)

Wenn du das meinst was ich im Kopf habe dann ziemlich sicher nein, weil sie schon seit X Jahren nicht mehr verbaut werden. Man kriegt die vermutlich noch irgendwo, aber sind nicht generell Bestandteil der Schaltgruppe. Man kann die auch nicht bei jedem Rahmen montieren.


----------



## Maxmara67 (31. Juli 2013)

Nein, ist bestimmt ein anderer, denn an meiner XT 3-fach Kurbel einen 2012 Ghost ist er dran...


----------



## Wilddieb (31. Juli 2013)

Hmm, mir ist da an der Kurbel nix bekannt, dass speziell das Abspringen der Kette verhindert. 
Die Bikehersteller können generell alles an ihre Bikes bauen. Wie z.B. auch die Speichenschutzscheiben, oder den Kettenblattschutz.

Hast du ein Bild davon? Würde mich wunder nehmen, was du genau meinst.


----------



## ASQ (1. August 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> *Ist zwar "nur" ein Yellowstone AL6.9*, aber für mich reicht das erstmal



Nur ? ..es ist ein Canyon , das reicht doch


----------



## GeorgeP (1. August 2013)

Na dann will ich auch mal mein Nerve AL 29 hier einstellen 

Kennt wer einen guten sattler, das Rot passt ja jetzt mal gar nicht mehr zum bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (1. August 2013)




----------



## Boardi05 (1. August 2013)

Schaut super aus das 29 Nerve

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## Master_KK (2. August 2013)

Hier mein 2013er Torque EX "Gapstar" im aktuellen Aufbau.

Zur Serie wurden geändert:
-SLX Kassette
-Avid Code Bremsen
-Renthal Fatbar mit Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau
-2013er Rock Shox Totem RC2DH Coil
-Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
-Paar Teile jetzt in schwarz + Aufkleber entfernt
















Gruss


----------



## der_erce (2. August 2013)

Nice  Hast aber nochmal ordentlich Kohle investiert.


----------



## Master_KK (2. August 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nice  Hast aber nochmal ordentlich Kohle investiert.



Och es hält sich in Grenzen. Kassette und Vorbau hatte ich noch rumliegen, Bremse hab ich extrem günstig bekommen und der Rest hat sich fast 1:1 mit dem Verkauf der Originalteile aufgehoben. Ok die Stealth hat bisschen reingehauen


----------



## TimoSimai (3. August 2013)

Sehr geil das Torque!!


----------



## FlorianDue (3. August 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (3. August 2013)

Sehr geiles Gapstar


----------



## Nico Laus (3. August 2013)

Gapstar gefällt mir auch richtig gut! Am liebsten würde ich direkt draufhüfen um damit irgendwo runterzustempeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (3. August 2013)

Dann will ich doch hier auch mal mitmachen. Mein Nerve Al+ 7.0 
Gestern erst bekommen.


----------



## Master_KK (3. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für die netten Kommentare! 

Bin letztes Jahr hauptsächlich Trails gefahren und hab mich daher gegen das FRX und für das EX entschieden. Da ich aber in letzter Zeit viel in Bikeparks unterwegs bin und meine Zweifel gegenüber Doubles und Drops abgelegt habe, hab ich das Rad meinem Einsatzzweck entsprechend angepasst und bin zufrieden. Bergauf wirds natürlich auch gefahren und das funktioniert dank momentan recht guter Fitness auch sehr gut - Natürlich nicht mit Nerve oder Strive zu vergleichen.


----------



## Zhen (3. August 2013)

Hey Master_KK, wie hast du denn die originale Lyrik verkauft bekommen und wie ist sich das preislich mit der neuen Totem ausgegangen? Ähnliches hab ich nämlich auch vor und mich würde interessieren, wieviel du noch drauflegen musstest =) Wunderschönes Torque übrigens, noch neue Laufräder dran und ich würds genau so haben wollen =)))


----------



## Thiel (3. August 2013)

Wenn du die Lyrik aus dem Gapstar direkt verkaufst, sind ~500 drinnen. 

Was einen neue Totem kostet, kannst du ja nachsehen.


----------



## Zhen (3. August 2013)

Darn, dachte da wär mehr drin :/


----------



## Master_KK (3. August 2013)

Ja genau für die Lyrik sind 500+ locker drin. Die Totem gabs bis vor ein paar Tagen ab 559,-  bei diversen Shops. Bikerebuild, bike-components etc. Vielleicht hast du noch Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (3. August 2013)

CRxflo schrieb:


>



Was fürn LRS ist das? Ist der wirklich so limegreen? sieht cool aus!


----------



## FlorianDue (4. August 2013)

ja, die Farbe ist wirklich so, sind spank subrosa mit hope naben.


----------



## Sasse82 (4. August 2013)

Das erste Ergebnis eines Tiefgaragen-Shootings.


----------



## mcWolfgang (4. August 2013)

@sasse
Verdammt cooles Bild! 
Wirkt wie aus dem Katalog.


----------



## MPille (4. August 2013)

Ja wirklich, sehr cool! 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## psx0407 (4. August 2013)

mcWolfgang schrieb:


> Verdammt cooles Bild!...Wirkt wie aus dem Katalog.


in einem katalogbild würden kurbeln und pedale waagrecht stehen sowie die schrift auf den reifen waagrecht lesbar sein...

gutes bild, in der tat!

psx0407


----------



## Fartzilla (4. August 2013)

Klasse


----------



## Sasse82 (4. August 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> in einem katalogbild würden kurbeln und pedale waagrecht stehen sowie die schrift auf den reifen waagrecht lesbar sein...
> 
> gutes bild, in der tat!
> 
> psx0407



Ups, es sind die Kleinigkeiten die man übersieht, wenn man nicht so ganz die Ruhe beim Shooting hat. ;-)

Aber wenn ich das mal im Griff habe, fände ich es cool, wenn mich dann auch mal ein Hersteller für Katalog-Shootings buchen würde. 
Danke euch!


----------



## luxaltera (4. August 2013)

Kannst auch noch stead weiter von unten knipsen, dann spirit der helm nicht so gross im Verhältnis zum Körper. Breitere Körperhaltung hilft da auch zusätzlich. 
Tolles licht in dem Bild, Kontrast und Komposition sind auch gut. 
Darf ich fragen was das für ein objektiv ist?


----------



## Sasse82 (5. August 2013)

Es wurde bereits aus der Hocke heraus fotografiert. Von noch weiter unten würde dann glaub irgendwann etwas übertrieben wirken. Der Helm ist einfach groß oder ich zu schmal auf der Brust. ;-)

Objektiv war eine 85er Festbrennweite (an Vollformat).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASQ (5. August 2013)

10 Tage Saalbach gehen einfach viel zu schnell vorbei *seufz

Hier ein paar eindrücke vom Schattberg West aus gesehen





Frühstück im Nebel #Spielberghaus 




Schattberg Xpres




Schattberg West


----------



## sundawn77 (5. August 2013)

sehr geil 

Haben uns ja noch gesehen da oben. Hast Du alles reparieren können?


----------



## ASQ (5. August 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> sehr geil
> 
> Haben uns ja noch gesehen da oben. Hast Du alles reparieren können?



Jepp, auch wenn es kompliziert war^^
Die Jungs haben irgendwie kein Bock drauf oder denken sie haben es nicht nötig.
Zuerst hieß es, HEUTE NICHT,,, dann, sie hätten die speichen nicht da (also komplett neu einspeichen) , am nächsten Tag hat mir der Azubi oder was das war plötzlich die 2 kaputten Speichen problemlos Tauschen können ^^ ..komische Welt^^

Wäre ja viel lieber mit euch dann noch ne runde gefahren, als mi den Stress mit denen zu geben


----------



## sebsupertramp (5. August 2013)

Mein Nerve AL aus 2013 am Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad im Lohmarer Wald












XL Rahmen
Trailsetup


----------



## sundawn77 (5. August 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Jepp, auch wenn es kompliziert war^^
> Die Jungs haben irgendwie kein Bock drauf oder denken sie haben es nicht nötig.
> Zuerst hieß es, HEUTE NICHT,,, dann, sie hätten die speichen nicht da (also komplett neu einspeichen) , am nächsten Tag hat mir der Azubi oder was das war plötzlich die 2 kaputten Speichen problemlos Tauschen können ^^ ..komische Welt^^
> 
> Wäre ja viel lieber mit euch dann noch ne runde gefahren, als mi den Stress mit denen zu geben



Sehr freundlich sind die da nicht wirklich, haben wir auch festgestellt.
Brauchte nach einem Sturz auch nen neuen Lenker und Vorbau. Bin dann nach Leogang rüber, da siehts schon besser aus.

Insgesamt ist bei uns auch ne Menge geschrottet worden - Mensch und Material. (+ 2x Krankenhaus Zell am See)


----------



## ASQ (5. August 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Sehr freundlich sind die da nicht wirklich, haben wir auch festgestellt.
> Brauchte nach einem Sturz auch nen neuen Lenker und Vorbau. Bin dann nach Leogang rüber, da siehts schon besser aus.
> 
> Insgesamt ist bei uns auch ne Menge geschrottet worden - Mensch und Material. (+ 2x Krankenhaus Zell am See)



Meine Frau hat auch nen Hubschrauberrundflug bis nach Zell Gewonnen ^^ Deshalb ja auch das Laufrad auf meinem Rücken^^

Hab mir sagen lassen, bzw. haben einige, auch einheimische erzählt, das daß Bikes and Beats Festival unter anderem die Ursache dafür war, das sämtliche Trails gleich am anfang der Saison "Stark" abgeschrubbt waren/sind.
Siehe Milka Line ,,, das ist ne absolute HubbelRubbelPiste geworden.
Bremswellen egal wo man fährt... lediglich die Z-Line empfand ich noch sehr gut zum fahren.

Gute besserung an die beiden Bruchpiloten 

...achja Foto´s^^
Hier mal was Lustiges (auch wenn der ganze Montelino schmarrrn NERVT wie sau)


----------



## Sasse82 (5. August 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat auch nen Hubschrauberrundflug bis nach Zell Gewonnen ^^ Deshalb ja auch das Laufrad auf meinem Rücken^^



Oh shit, das hört sich nicht gut an.
Ich hoffe sie hat nichts abbekommen was nicht wieder ausheilt.

Bei den Storrys aus Saalbach muss ich mich Ende August echt richtig zusammen reißen. Sonst geht das bei meiner aktuellen Pannenserie dieses Jahr nicht gut für mich aus.


----------



## Fartzilla (5. August 2013)

Genau das Problem habe ich auch,immer wieder passiert was. Gestern habe ich mir schön das Pedal ins Schienbein gerammt damit der Notdienst im Krankenhaus was zu nähen hat.


----------



## Maxmara67 (5. August 2013)

Ein Canyon kann schon schick sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (5. August 2013)

Ein Canyon kann schon schön sein, nur blöd das ich kein Canyon habe. Es ist ein Nerve Nerve


----------



## Maxmara67 (5. August 2013)

Hehe... am besten gefallen mir noch die zwei Flaschen Reissdorf auf der Werkbank


----------



## GeorgeP (5. August 2013)

Maxmara67 schrieb:


> Hehe... am besten gefallen mir noch die zwei Flaschen Reissdorf auf der Werkbank




Na, nach wohlverdienter arbeit gehört sich das doch so


----------



## Sasse82 (5. August 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ein Canyon kann schon schön sein, nur blöd das ich kein Canyon habe. Es ist ein Nerve Nerve



Schönes Foto! Das Licht von oben kommt gut! =)


----------



## Sasse82 (5. August 2013)

Weiter geht's!
Mein Rockzone-Buddy ist auch mit dabei!


----------



## bi_69 (5. August 2013)

@Master_KK: sehr schickes gapstar! wie macht sich denn die totem so an dem radel? wird es nicht etwas "träge" vorne wegen dem gewicht im bezug auf lenkverhalten? kommst du mit den einstellknöpfen nur unter dem unterrohr vorbei? was wiegt dein bike jetzt? überlege auch ne totem reinzupflanzen.. danke für deine antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (5. August 2013)

geile Foddos auf dieser Seite!


----------



## ASQ (5. August 2013)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Oh shit, das hört sich nicht gut an.
> Ich hoffe sie hat nichts abbekommen was nicht wieder ausheilt.
> 
> Bei den Storrys aus Saalbach muss ich mich Ende August echt richtig zusammen reißen. Sonst geht das bei meiner aktuellen Pannenserie dieses Jahr nicht gut für mich aus.



Von oben bis unten aufgeschürft,, Rippen geprellt, und nen Blauen Fleck auf der Milz (Lenkerspitze in den Bauch bekommen)
aber es geht ihr wieder besser,, hat lediglich den Urlaub in Zell verbracht^^

Und dein Pics sind mal sehr sehr geil ,,, habt ihr da ne extra beleuchtung von oben benutzt oder steht ihr da nur direkt unter einer der lampen ? 

*Achja,, und was mir da noch einfällt:
Betrifft alle Canyon Fahrer die noch nach Saalbach fahren!
Nehmt euch ersatz-schaltaugen mit ,, sowie auch ersatz-schrauben-mit-sollbruchstelle (vor allem die)
Denn ihr bekommt das dort niergends und im Bike´n´Soul shop sind die angeblich ausverkauft... es werden auch keine anstalten gemacht die nachzubestellen.
Hätte ich kein ersatz dabei gehabt wäre der Bikeurlaub zuende gewesen,,, wegen EINER schraube ^^
Und ersatzbremsbelege rate ich euch definitv... denn da siehts bei denen auch mager aus.
Desweiteren ist dieses Jahr eine seeeeeehrr Hohe Quote an Platten.. also zumindest Flickzeug immer dabei haben ,,, 
Bei uns auf dem Spielberghaus war ne Gruppe,, da hatte einer 5 Platten an einem Tag^^
Desweiteren hab ich ständig welche auf der strecke gesehen die am Flicken waren oder gar ausgeholfen da sie nichts dabei hatten.*

Wünsche euch dennoch viel Spaß und eine Sturzfreie Fahrt 


Und weil das ein Fotothread ist ,, kommt auch noch n Pic dazu


----------



## Nothing85 (6. August 2013)

Jetzt machst du mir aber Angst.
Bin vom 20. bis 25.08 im Spielberghaus. Mal sehen ob ich das noch bestellt bekomme. Um welche Schraube handelt es sich da genau? Gern auch als Pn;-)


----------



## mad1993max (6. August 2013)

Nices gepackdings  wie seit ihr von zell ohne Auto nach saalbach gekommen?


----------



## Fartzilla (6. August 2013)

Hab ich alles noch vom Trailfox über. Hoffe es nicht zu brauchen.


----------



## Chrisinger (6. August 2013)

War dieses We, fast zu warm muss ich sagen.

Schaltauge, Schlauch und Beläge würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, sonst kann der Spaß schnell vorbei sein 






Falls du X-12 hast brauchst du das http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F09&item=17559#tab-accessories und das http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F09&item=24012#tab-accessories

am besten die schraube 2 mal, denn da ist die Sollbruchstelle


----------



## ASQ (6. August 2013)

@Nothing85 Siehe



Chrisinger schrieb:


> Falls du X-12 hast brauchst du das http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F09&item=17559#tab-accessories und das http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F09&item=24012#tab-accessories
> 
> am besten die schraube 2 mal, denn da ist die Sollbruchstelle


 @mad1993max

Mit dem Postbus bis Haltestelle Schattberg Xpres , dann mit der Kohlmaisbahn hoch ,,, und die Tasche als Rucksack hinten drauf dann den Panorama Trail ,,und gerade weiterführend aufs Spielberghaus Bergab rollen gelassen 

..und noch ein Foto


----------



## Master_KK (6. August 2013)

bi_69 schrieb:


> @Master_KK: sehr schickes gapstar! wie macht sich denn die totem so an dem radel? wird es nicht etwas "träge" vorne wegen dem gewicht im bezug auf lenkverhalten? kommst du mit den einstellknöpfen nur unter dem unterrohr vorbei? was wiegt dein bike jetzt? überlege auch ne totem reinzupflanzen.. danke für deine antwort!



Danke Danke 
Bin sehr angetan von der Gabel! Die Lyrik lief schon sehr gut wenn se mal ordentlich geschmiert ist, aber hätte nicht gedacht das Stahlfeder nochmal so ein Komfortgewinn ist. Hab bei meine 74kg plus Ausrüstung die mittlere Feder drin. Die ersten paar Zentimeter sind butterweich und federn jeden Kiesel weg - Da hat sich Luft immer sehr hölzern angefühlt und sackte beim Bremsen und auf Steilstücken auch mehr durch. Nach oben wirds dann linear progressiver. Hab das Bike gestern über ne Jumpline mit Kickern und mittleren Doubles gejagt und hatte bei sauberen Landungen und kaum Druckstufen noch ca. 3cm Federweg übrig. Denke das passt erstmal so. Dachte das Bike wird durch die schwere Gabel vielleicht frontlastiger, aber springt sich nach wie vor sehr ausgewogen. Im (kurzen) Uphill hab ich auch nicht viel Unterschied gemerkt, da fällt das Rollverhalten der Reifen mehr ins Gewicht als ein paar 100g am Bike. Für längere Touren hab ich nen Satz Hans Dampf Trailstar/Pacestar.
Ich komm auch unter dem Unterrohr vorbei wenn ich den Lenker verdrehe.

Hab das Bike nicht gewogen, mit 15kg ist es im Originalzustand angegeben. SLX Kassette gleicht sich mit der Code-Bremse aus, die Reverb nochmal plus ca. 200g und die Totem +650g. Mit Pedalen dürfte ich also um die 16,3-16,4 liegen.

Gruss Kai
 @Sasse82 Tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## Nightfire9 (6. August 2013)

Hier mal was aktuelles von mir


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2013)

sehr schönes Stirve! wo haste den schriftzug am oberrohr her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (6. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> sehr schönes Stirve! wo haste den schriftzug am oberrohr her?



..das würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Deleted 48245 (6. August 2013)

Beim Race gibt es einen Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr:


----------



## Sasse82 (6. August 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> Und dein Pics sind mal sehr sehr geil ,,, habt ihr da ne extra beleuchtung von oben benutzt oder steht ihr da nur direkt unter einer der lampen ?



Danke dir!
Nein, mit der Tiefgaragenbeleuchten kann man so ein Bild nicht machen. =)
Ich habe zwei Blitze aufgebaut, Zangenlicht von rechts und links.


----------



## Nightfire9 (6. August 2013)

Danke,
Über nen kumpel dem wurde das fälschlicher weise von Canyon zu geschickt, er konnt da nichts mit tun, Canyon wollte es nicht wieder, also 3...2...1... Meins


----------



## steph4n (7. August 2013)

hier mal ich auf meinem 2011er im Vinschgau


----------



## yellowstone29 (8. August 2013)

Mal noch zwei von meinem 29er Yellowstone..




DSC05730 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC05727 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr


----------



## Boardi05 (9. August 2013)

zum wachwerden mal den hometrail gefahren, 600hm/1400tm/20km


----------



## ASQ (9. August 2013)

Auf dem Gipfel - Schattberg West in Saalbach Hinterglemm


----------



## MaXXimus (9. August 2013)

steph4n schrieb:


> hier mal ich auf meinem 2011er im Vinschgau



tolles foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valotv1 (9. August 2013)

was haste denn mit der absenkbaren sattelstütze gemacht?


----------



## valotv1 (9. August 2013)

Nightfire9 schrieb:


> Hier mal was aktuelles von mir


was haste denn mit der absenkbaren sattelstütze gemacht?


----------



## Micha382 (9. August 2013)

valotv1 schrieb:


> was haste denn mit der absenkbaren sattelstütze gemacht?



Abgesenkt?


----------



## Nightfire9 (9. August 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Abgesenkt?



Abgesenkt!!!

Versteh nicht was du da meinst?


----------



## valotv1 (10. August 2013)

Nightfire9 schrieb:


> Abgesenkt!!!
> 
> Versteh nicht was du da meinst?



ist die betätigung Links am Lenker befestigt?


----------



## wholeStepDown (10. August 2013)

komisch und schade, dass es den fatbar nur in der einen farbe gibt... oder stelle ich damit einen kult in frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfire9 (10. August 2013)

@valotv1: Türlich  mit ner 0 8 15 SRAM Schelle bzw. Matchmaker schimpfter sich das ganze ja, nichts besonderes!

 @wholeStepDown: Glaube nur die eine, hab den jedenfalls noch nie anders gesehen; aber ich find die meegaaa... hab schon laaange nach so einem gesucht


----------



## ASQ (10. August 2013)

......ich schmeiß mal noch n Bild rein , bevor zuviel Text hier steht


----------



## Mithras (10. August 2013)

Einstieg Hacklbergtrail?...da standen wir heut Morgen auch schon


----------



## Fartzilla (10. August 2013)

Bin jetzt auch da.Ab morgen wird endlich gefahren.


----------



## Mithras (10. August 2013)

Hi David, heut gegen Mittag mit noch 2 Leuten in Hinterglemm eingetroffen ?


----------



## weeedmaan (10. August 2013)

Hier mal 2 Schnappschüsse meines Nerve AL von heute.


----------



## Fartzilla (10. August 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> Hi David, heut gegen Mittag mit noch 2 Leuten in Hinterglemm eingetroffen ?



Ne wir sind zu zweit in Saalbach waren aber auf dem Bauernmarkt in Hinterglemm mal abchecken wie weit das ist und wo die Lifte stehen. Wollen morgen mal mit der Blueline starten und dann vom Schwierigkeitsgrad aufsteigen. Sind ja bis Samstag da ;-)


----------



## kuwap (12. August 2013)

Canyon Whipzone, die Z-Line und ich


----------



## Fartzilla (12. August 2013)

Dich meine ich heute an der Blue/Redline gesehen. War mit meinem 09er Fr und einem Rotwild g1 unterwegs.


----------



## sundawn77 (12. August 2013)

@kuwap

absolut geiles Bild !!!

Jetzt ärgere ich mich etwas, dass ich an dem Tag zum Nine Knights Trail bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reifentod (12. August 2013)

@kuwap echt schickes rad


----------



## gavia64 (12. August 2013)

weeedmaan schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Schnappschüsse meines Nerve AL von heute.



Schones Photo,was fur ne Farbe ist dass?


----------



## derkeim (12. August 2013)

hell: icon grey, dunkel: deep black ano - grey ... mehr auswahl gibts nicht beim al 6.0


----------



## rico09 (13. August 2013)

Gestrige Hometrail Runde um den Tag aus zu klingen. Insgesamt 8 km Strecke, 470hm hinauf und runter. Der spaßigste Teil ist die 2,5 km lange Abfahrt, mit einer Hälfte Steig (bedeutet massiv Wurzeln und Steine), der anderen Hälfte langweilige Asphaltstraße. Diese wird so gut wie es nur geht Gesurft. 











I hof es mundet und mocht lust zum Biken.

Grüße aus 
Osttirol


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2013)

@kuwap

Schönes Bild, sehr gut getroffen


----------



## clemsi (13. August 2013)

@rico09

Fährst du deine Reverb auch ganz aus?


----------



## rico09 (13. August 2013)

Ja wobei das langsam ziemlich knapp wird


----------



## knuspi (13. August 2013)

Ich muss mich wohl nach was neuem umschauen


----------



## Nico Laus (13. August 2013)

Autsch! Enge Freundschaft mit einem Baum geschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (13. August 2013)

Nein, ein Stein im hohen Gras. Der war stärker als Alu ^^


----------



## kraft_werk (13. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Nein, ein Stein im hohen Gras. Der war stärker als Alu ^^



Wohl eher ein Fels..so wie das aussieht


----------



## Fartzilla (13. August 2013)

So heute mal die X-Line im Dauerregen gerockt.Sorry für das Rotwild und die miese IPhone Auflösung meines Kumpels.


----------



## sirios (13. August 2013)

@Fartzilla eure Gesichter sprechen Bände! Wie war das so mit den Wurzeln im unteren Teil? War sicher recht derbe


----------



## Fartzilla (13. August 2013)

Richtig krass.Bin erstaunt dass der Bock mich nicht abgeworfen hat. Die Drops waren aber Klasse und für das Roadgap hatte ich nicht die Eier.


----------



## ASQ (13. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Nein, ein Stein im hohen Gras. Der war stärker als Alu ^^




Ohh mannn Du Arme Sau,,, ich glaub ich hätte da erstmal ne runde das flennen angefangen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (13. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich muss mich wohl nach was neuem umschauen



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10797198&postcount=9667

Beileid.
Könnt euch die Hand geben. Der Rahmen hat wohl eine Schwachstelle


----------



## knuspi (14. August 2013)

@kraft_werk: Ja ok, Fels trifft es eher.
 @ASQ: War eher wütend 
 @Drahtesel_: Genau an dieses Bild habe ich auch gedacht. Naja, Schwachstelle würde ich nicht sagen. Ist halt ein XC mit entsprechend dünnem Rohrsatz. Das wäre wohl mit jedem anderen XC auch passiert.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. August 2013)

Ah...finde das video nicht bzw kann mich an den hersteller nicht mehr erinnern wo zwei typen xc bikes in bester freeride / dh Manier fahren. Egal 

Sagen wir es mal so, du hast das bike an seine Grenzen gebracht.


----------



## rmfausi (14. August 2013)

War doch ein Rocky Mountain 29er Promo Video in den Wäldern von Kanada, richtig? Ist mir auch eingefallen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Nico Laus (14. August 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Ah...finde das video nicht bzw kann mich an den hersteller nicht mehr erinnern wo zwei typen xc bikes in bester freeride / dh Manier fahren. Egal


Natürlich geht sehr vieles, ohne dass das Bike sofort kolabiert. Aber die Dauerbelastung ist halt schon eine andere und irgendwann ist jedes Material am Ende. Ich hatte vor 10Jahren mal ein CC Hardtail von Canyon, das habe ich dermaßen gequält und trotzdem hat es in den kritischen Momenten immer gehalten. Kurbel, Vorbau, usw. sind dann irgendwann beim Ampelsprint oder Minihop über einen Bordstein gebrochen.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> War doch ein Rocky Mountain 29er Promo Video in den Wäldern von Kanada, richtig? Ist mir auch eingefallen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Danke! 

Also, das Rocky Mountain Element ist das stabile XC Bike. 
Zumindest im Video 

http://vimeo.com/40560345


----------



## steph4n (14. August 2013)

noch eins vom strive im vinschgau


----------



## Drahtesel_ (14. August 2013)

Lokal


----------



## knuspi (14. August 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Also, das Rocky Mountain Element ist das stabile XC Bike.
> Zumindest im Video
> ...



Klasse Video  Also sowas musste mein XC nicht mit machen  Aber an seine Grenzen gebracht habe ich es sicherlich. Deshalb kommt jetzt auch was stabileres her. Und obwohl ich mit Canyon immer zufrieden war wird es keines mehr


----------



## nothing (15. August 2013)

Mein Touren Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (15. August 2013)

>



ist das das neue Oberrohr vom neuen nerve al? 
jetzt weiß ich auch wie die auf die Form gekommen sind 

mein Beileid und ich hoffe, dir ist nix passiert... ich bekomm bei solchen bildern immer Gänsehaut 

gruß Daniel


----------



## RobG301 (15. August 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Mein Touren Rad



Nettes Spielzeug! Aber fehlt noch bisschen der individuelle Touch! 

Anderer Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel und so!


----------



## oliver13007 (15. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Nettes Spielzeug! Aber fehlt noch bisschen der individuelle Touch!
> 
> Anderer Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel und so!



kurzer Radstand...ist doch individuell genug


----------



## Nothing85 (15. August 2013)

er meinte das Strive darüber...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. August 2013)

knuspi schrieb:


> Ich muss mich wohl nach was neuem umschauen



Willkommen im Club
Ging mir vor einiger Zeit auch so


----------



## Ling_Ling (16. August 2013)

Ahhhhh ich bekomme ANGST...
Ich hoffe keiner hat sich was getan!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. August 2013)

Sind das die gleichen Modelle?!?


----------



## nico1991 (16. August 2013)

Das untere ist auf jeden Fall Modell Klapprad!


----------



## rmfausi (16. August 2013)

Das obere mit dem kurzen Radstand ist/war ein Nerve XC, das untere Klapprad ist/war ein Nerve AM.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (16. August 2013)




----------



## simdiem (16. August 2013)

Schöne Bilder @Boardi05


----------



## rob1111 (16. August 2013)

Jetzt ist es fertig, hoffe ich kann auch bald ein paar Bilder auf Tour reinstellen wenn mein Handgelenk wieder ausgeheilt und beweglich ist...


----------



## nico1991 (16. August 2013)

Du kannst zwar nix dafür, aber die Sattelhöhe macht mir auf dem Rahmen Angst!


----------



## rob1111 (16. August 2013)

Schrittlänge 93cm zollt Tribut...
Und da es ein Rad für alles  ist muss es also auch einige Höhenmeter bergauf fahren können


----------



## powderJO (16. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das obere mit dem kurzen Radstand ist/war ein Nerve XC, das untere Klapprad ist/war ein Nerve AM.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



a _ sollbruchstelle? oder _ b_ beide irgendwo stumpf gegengedonnert? bei a würde ich mich an canyon wenden, bei b ist es einfach pech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (17. August 2013)

Der Fahrer des XC hatte hier geschrieben das er auf einen Fels in einer Wiese gefahren sei. Beim AM wurde so weit ich weiss nichts dazu geschrieben bzw. ist wohl auch an einen Fels geraten. Das war jedenfalls
zu den Bildern der Orginalposter gestanden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## pirata (17. August 2013)

Nationalpark Montseny in der Nähe von Barcelona in Angriff genommen. Hohe Berge und sehr schöne Trails


----------



## rolohe (17. August 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10797198&postcount=9667
> 
> Beileid.
> Könnt euch die Hand geben. Der Rahmen hat wohl eine Schwachstelle



Ja, das blau war meins. Da war kein großer Stein im Weg. Und wenn das Bike ohne Fahrer drauf gegen den Baum rutscht, sollte das der Rahmen eigentlich aushalten.


----------



## 19Freerider97 (17. August 2013)




----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Der Fahrer des XC hatte hier geschrieben das er auf einen Fels in einer Wiese gefahren sei. Beim AM wurde so weit ich weiss nichts dazu geschrieben bzw. ist wohl auch an einen Fels geraten. Das war jedenfalls
> zu den Bildern der Orginalposter gestanden.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Moin, nee ein Fels war's bei mir nit 
Bei mir is nach nem kleinen Sprung das Tretlagergehäuse gebrochen. 
Danach war der Bock nimmer zu halten und is gegen nen Baum. 

Ride on


----------



## powderJO (18. August 2013)

und - habt ihr schon mit canyon geredet?


----------



## sirios (18. August 2013)

Rahmen und Dämpfer sind AB SOFORT zu haben


----------



## der_Wolf (18. August 2013)

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe schon in ein anderes Canyon Thema reingeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort bekommen vielleicht kann mir einer hier Helfen.
Ich wollte heute alle Lager mal Fetten weil es in 2 Wochen nach Saalbach geht.
Wo ich an der (grünen) Schwinge den Deckel abgeschraubt habe kamen die ganzen Kugeln aus dem Lager raus .
Wie bekomme ich die innere Lagerschale von dem Bolzen runder???

Bike ist ein Torque TRX 2012



MFG


----------



## mssc (18. August 2013)

der_Wolf schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich die innere Lagerschale von dem Bolzen runder???


Zuerst mal den Lagerdeckel abschrauben, d.h. irgendwo einspannen (zB am Lagerring im Schraubstock) und mit dem Deckel vom Oberrohr (der hat innen zwei Zapfen), den Deckel abschrauben.
Und dann kannst du den Bolzen eigentlich gleich aus dem Lagerring rausklopfen. Funtioniert eh nur in eine Richtung....


----------



## nothing (19. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Nettes Spielzeug! Aber fehlt noch bisschen der individuelle Touch!
> 
> Anderer Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel und so!


 

Ist doch schon dran:

RaceFace Respond Lenker/Vorbau anstatt Turbine, und gescheite Griffe 

Und jetzt kommt noch die Saint Bremse drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (19. August 2013)

nothing schrieb:


> Ist doch schon dran:
> 
> RaceFace Respond Lenker/Vorbau anstatt Turbine, und gescheite Griffe
> 
> Und jetzt kommt noch die Saint Bremse drauf



Gut nicht erkannt!

Gescheite Griffe? Taugen dir die Ergon nicht?

Die Bremse ist natürlich je nach Geschmack verbesserungsbedürftig! Die XO Trail und ich sind mittlerweile Freunde nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten!


----------



## nothing (19. August 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Gut nicht erkannt!
> 
> Gescheite Griffe? Taugen dir die Ergon nicht?
> 
> Die Bremse ist natürlich je nach Geschmack verbesserungsbedürftig! Die XO Trail und ich sind mittlerweile Freunde nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten!


 
fand die Ergon nicht so gut, nur aussen verschraubt  und auch sehr klobig 

Sie ist für kurze Abfahrten schon ok, und auch sehr gut dossierbar.....aber die Standfestigkeit ist sehr


----------



## knuspi (19. August 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club
> Ging mir vor einiger Zeit auch so



Krass  Deins sieht ja noch viel schlimmer aus als meins!


----------



## der_Wolf (19. August 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Zuerst mal den Lagerdeckel abschrauben, d.h. irgendwo einspannen (zB am Lagerring im Schraubstock) und mit dem Deckel vom Oberrohr (der hat innen zwei Zapfen), den Deckel abschrauben.
> Und dann kannst du den Bolzen eigentlich gleich aus dem Lagerring rausklopfen. Funtioniert eh nur in eine Richtung....



Hallo,

ich DANKE dir hat funktioniert...

MFG


----------



## Niklas0 (19. August 2013)

Oha beide gegen einen Stein Gefahren??!! Bzw. Einen Felsen?  krass!! Wart ihr beide so schnell unterwegs? Aber euch ist nix passiert oder?


----------



## knuspi (20. August 2013)

Ne, nichts passiert. Sooo schnell war ich eigentlich nicht. Ich schätze mal zwischen 15 und 20 kmh.


----------



## Fartzilla (20. August 2013)

So hier mal wieder ein Bild. Ist am Snapshotautomat der Z - Line letzten Donnerstag entstanden.


----------



## Mittelfranke (20. August 2013)

mal kurz OT...

da hier viele schon in Saalbach waren;
lohnt es, die Reverb dran zu lassen oder eher auf eine starre Stütze
umzusatteln?

Danke euch


----------



## Fartzilla (20. August 2013)

Starr da du nicht hochtreten musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (20. August 2013)

Hihi, ich wurde heute auch überzeugt meine Reverb in den Urlaub zu schicken.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sasse82 (20. August 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hihi, ich wurde heute auch überzeugt meine Reverb in den Urlaub zu schicken.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Haha, richtig so!
Wenn es mal ein paar Meter hoch geht (zu manchen Trails muss man das), dann wird geschoben!


----------



## Fartzilla (20. August 2013)

Zum Hackelberg hoch ist auch heftig. Habe etwas mehr als die Hälfte gepackt dann ist das Vorderrad hoch gegangen.


----------



## Mittelfranke (20. August 2013)

Danke @all 
also runter


----------



## Fartzilla (21. August 2013)

Viel Spaß..du wirst dich nach dem Urlaub wundern wie flach deine Hometrails sind


----------



## rob1111 (21. August 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Viel Spaß..du wirst dich nach dem Urlaub wundern wie flach deine Hometrails sind



Die Süd-Schweden 

Kleiner Scherz. Viel Spaß dort! Würde auch nur zu gerne wieder aufs bike steigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (21. August 2013)

Fartzilla schrieb:


> Zum Hackelberg hoch ist auch heftig. Habe etwas mehr als die Hälfte gepackt dann ist das Vorderrad hoch gegangen.



wir haben komplett geschoben  .. (FRX und YT TuEs). aber der Trail is genial... hab echt die meiste Zeit ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt


----------



## michadeluxe (21. August 2013)

Mein 2013er Nerve AL 9.0W













Hab es erst seit kurzem aber bin super zufrieden damit! Vorallem die SRAM X0 macht richtig Spass!

Gruß Micha


----------



## Fartzilla (21. August 2013)

Mithras schrieb:


> wir haben komplett geschoben  .. (FRX und YT TuEs). aber der Trail is genial... hab echt die meiste Zeit ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht gehabt




Schwarz Rotes Torque letzten Montag?Wenn ja bin ich am dir vorbei


----------



## Mithras (21. August 2013)

nee, war ein Raw/rot/chrom Torque .. und ich hab ein weiß/schwarz/grünes YT .. sind am sonntag wieder abgereist..


----------



## Mittelfranke (21. August 2013)

Danke!
Ja, habe schon öfter gehört dass der ne Wucht sein soll. Da lohnt sich echt das Schieben.
Wird mein erstes Mal Saalbach, die Vorfreude ist riesig.


----------



## Minigi (21. August 2013)

Mein neues Nerve AL29 SL. Morgen geht es auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## Boardi05 (21. August 2013)




----------



## sirios (21. August 2013)

Gestern das gute Strive geschlachtet





Heute morgen dann per DHL das hier bekommen





Und gleich mit dem Aufbau begonnen









Soweit fertig





Und dann noch ne kleine Runde zum Testen gedreht


----------



## Chrisinger (21. August 2013)

Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zum Strive?


----------



## Ling_Ling (21. August 2013)

@sirios... schaut echt Geil aus, die Lyrik passt super auf den Hobel!

 @Minigi... 29er find ich eigentlich alle mega Häslich, aber das nerve AL is echt schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (21. August 2013)

Sieht geil aus :thumbup:


----------



## rmfausi (21. August 2013)

Sehr schön ihr Zwillinge.   Kannst du bitte in den nächsten Tagen vielleicht ein kurzes Statement zu den Fahreigenschaften Strive vs. Torque schreiben. Danke schonmal im voraus.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## _sebastian (21. August 2013)

Sehr schick. 
Habe auch vor 2 Wochen vom Strive auf's Torque EX gewechselt. Wie zu erwarten im Uphill etwas schwerfälliger. Aber wirklich nicht problematisch. Der Unterschied zum Downhill ist m.M. nach riesig. Wendiger, agiler, fehlerverzeihend. Besonders das Verhalten in der Luft ist um Welten besser. 
Nicht dass ich unzufrieden mit dem Strive war, ist ein tolles Bike. Allerdings für einen, der nur wenige kurze Touren im Jahr macht und sonst im Trailpark Mehring rumfliegt und ab und zu in den Park fährt -> TORQUE


----------



## jimmykane (21. August 2013)

@Minigi: Gefällt mir auf der Website gar nicht, aber auf deinem Foto sehr


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. August 2013)

@sirios 

hat die Lyrik 160 mm oder 170 mm FW?
Hinten hast ja 180 mm.


----------



## Mittelfranke (22. August 2013)

@sirios  GEFÄLLT 
Ja, n Bericht wäre echt toll.


----------



## kNiRpS (22. August 2013)

_sebastian schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> Habe auch vor 2 Wochen vom Strive auf's Torque EX gewechselt. Wie zu erwarten im Uphill etwas schwerfälliger. Aber wirklich nicht problematisch. Der Unterschied zum Downhill ist m.M. nach riesig. Wendiger, agiler, fehlerverzeihend. Besonders das Verhalten in der Luft ist um Welten besser.
> Nicht dass ich unzufrieden mit dem Strive war, ist ein tolles Bike. Allerdings für einen, der nur wenige kurze Touren im Jahr macht und sonst im Trailpark Mehring rumfliegt und ab und zu in den Park fährt -> TORQUE


sehe ich genauso....deswegen hab ich mir im laufe der jahre beide angeschafft


----------



## Sasse82 (22. August 2013)




----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (22. August 2013)




----------



## Maxmara67 (22. August 2013)

michadeluxe schrieb:


> Mein 2013er Nerve AL 9.0W
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was is'n das für ne klobige Satteltasche? Die wiegt ja mehr als das ganze Bike... oder ist da Grillgut für die Pausen drin?


----------



## MPille (22. August 2013)

:d


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Gestern das gute Strive geschlachtet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War mir sooowatt von klar
Hab _Flying_ Lizard letztens als er sein Torque erwartet hat noch gefragt wann du eins bekommst...un ZACK da isses


----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


>



Sehr hübsch


----------



## sirios (23. August 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> War mir sooowatt von klar
> Hab _Flying_ Lizard letztens als er sein Torque erwartet hat noch gefragt wann du eins bekommst...un ZACK da isses



Ahoi!
Ja das war ne Kurzschlussreaktion am Sonntag ! Hab im Bikemarkt den Rahmen zu nem günstigen Tarif gesehen und da musste ich zuschlagen. Finde das Ergebnis auch gut. Gewicht passt auch: 15.3 kg  
Jetzt kommt noch ein Vivid Air und dann ist erstmal wieder Pause mit Ausgaben 



Gianty schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch



Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (23. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt noch ein Vivid Air und dann ist erstmal wieder Pause mit Ausgaben



Ich wäre froh wenn ich nur eine Ausgabenpause zu überstehen hätte. Ich will endlich wieder aufs Bike steigen können


----------



## User60311 (23. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> ...Jetzt kommt noch ein Vivid Air...



erstma, geiles Bike 

warum ein Vivid Air? Biste mit dem DHX Air schon unzufrieden?
Hast doch im Strive auch einiges mit dem Dämpfer probiert.
Ich bin jetzt zwar auch net der super erfahrene Biker, der mit jahrelanger Erfahrung daher kommt, aber mir gefällt der DHX Air im Torque ganz gut!
Hab aber auch lange und viel rumprobiert.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. August 2013)

Der DHX is schon eher ein Drama im Torque...der is bei mir nur auf Bewährung noch verbaut sobald was ordentliches mit ProPedal kommt fliegt das Ding soweit ich werfen kann.
Hatte mir, bevor ich mir noch en FRX zugelegt hab, noch nen VAN RC für Parkbesuche geleistet und das is schon ne ganz andere Welt wie der DHX.
Leider is der VAN nix für Touren und da ich das Torque nur noch für Endurotouren nutze --->DHX...leider


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (26. August 2013)

Schonmal den Double Barrel für Touren getestet?


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. August 2013)

also ich finde den einfach genial! 
 @schbiker den könnte ich dir sogar mal zum testen geben.


----------



## Mithras (26. August 2013)

Hatt nen RC2 Coil im Torque auch auf Touren  ..


----------



## Fartzilla (26. August 2013)

Ich habe den RC4 drin funktioniert auch auf Touren super da das Torque kaum wippt. Im Notfall LSC zuknallen


----------



## User60311 (26. August 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der DHX is schon eher ein Drama im Torque...der is bei mir nur auf Bewährung noch verbaut sobald was ordentliches mit ProPedal kommt fliegt das Ding soweit ich werfen kann.
> Hatte mir, bevor ich mir noch en FRX zugelegt hab, noch nen VAN RC für Parkbesuche geleistet und das is schon ne ganz andere Welt wie der DHX.
> Leider is der VAN nix für Touren und da ich das Torque nur noch für Endurotouren nutze --->DHX...leider



sorry, hatte dein Beitrag erst falsch verstanden.

Jetzt glaube ich, du hast dich mit dem DHX Air nicht genug auseinand gesetzt.

Der Bedarf Pflege und viel Probiererei, aber ich finde es gibt keinen besseren Luftdämpfer fürs Torque (ok, sehr weit außem Fenster gelehnt  )

Lüftdämpfer vergleich ich nich mit Stahlfeder... kann aber verstehen, was du meinst.


Edit:
Schmeiß in meine Richtung ...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. August 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> also ich finde den einfach genial!
> @_schbiker_ den könnte ich dir sogar mal zum testen geben.



Da ich ja berghoch unglaublich faul bin fehlt mir bei DB Air ne ProPedal Funktion...das einzig Positive am DHX
Ich glaub aber gelesen zu haben das der DB jetzt mit ner Art ProPedal verfügbar sein wird und da ich den DB in der Coil Version ja schon im FRX hab und gut mit ihm klar komm UND sogar überwiegend verstehe kanns sein das ich demnächst das Ding auch im Torque fahre


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. August 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> sorry, hatte dein Beitrag erst falsch verstanden.
> 
> Jetzt glaube ich, du hast dich mit dem DHX Air nicht genug auseinand gesetzt.
> 
> ...



Welche Richtung wäre das?
Ne hab mich echt viel mit dem Ding beschäftigt. Viel SAG wenig SAG, Luftkammer verkleinert oder ganz zu, Piggy Druck und watt weiß ich noch alles.
Wir zwei verstehn uns halt nit
 @Mithras und @Fartzilla
Wenn ich bei dem VAN RC die Druckstufe zudreh wippt der tatsächlich nit allerdings spricht er dann aber auch generell an als hätte ich ein Stück Holz statt nem Dämpfer drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (26. August 2013)

ziemlich exact Süd-Ost Luftlinie geschätze 180km

mal den Angaben in deinem Profil vertrauend.

Hattest du auch mal die äußere Luftkammer gespacert?
Damit hab ich die "besten Erfahrungen" gemacht. Ändert nichts am Ansprechverhalten, eher im Gegenteil; durch den besseren MidStroke kann man mit weniger Luft in der Hauptkammer fahren, wodurch der Dämpfer ja zwangläufig wenigstens etwas fluffiger wird. Außerdem wurde erst seit dem die Pro-Pedal Funktion richtig wirksam.

Das mit dem DDBA mit ProPedal hört sich natürlich sehr interessant an !


----------



## Mithras (26. August 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> @_Mithras_ und @_Fartzilla_
> Wenn ich bei dem VAN RC die Druckstufe zudreh wippt der tatsächlich nit allerdings spricht er dann aber auch generell an als hätte ich ein Stück Holz statt nem Dämpfer drin



Ging mir mit dem DHX5 auch so, entweder er war schön feinfühlig und ist in Anliegern und im Uphill weg gesackt, oder er war mir zu unsensibel...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. August 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> ziemlich exact Süd-Ost Luftlinie geschätze 180km
> 
> mal den Angaben in deinem Profil vertrauend.
> 
> ...



So weit kann ich leider nicht werfen
Die äußere Luftkammer hab ich immer noch gespacert auch mit recht gutem Ergebnis.
Zufrieden bin ich allerdings immer noch nit vor allem weil ich mittlerweile doch schon einige Dämpfer fahren konnte und da hinkt der DHX leider immer noch hinterher. @Mithras: Genau das is das Problem
Ich hatte mir in Trassem auf der sehr sprunglastigen Freeridestrecke mal die Mühe gemacht und zwischen DHX und VAN RC hin und her gewechselt.
Das is echt als hättest du zwei verschiedene Bikes dabei.
Mit dem VAN haste immer en sattes Gefühl und das Bike liegt richtig gut und beim DHX haste die Wahl zwischen wegsacken und unsensibel.


----------



## sirios (26. August 2013)

Klingt gut! Bin mal gespannt, denn ich find den Unterschied zwischen Strive und torque schon richtig krass !


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. August 2013)

ach Nee... 

Ich muss Moin früh eh die neue bremse montieren, dann Bau ich den ccdb aus wenn du willst. Kann die Tage eh nit fahren.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Bin mal gespannt, denn ich find den Unterschied zwischen Strive und torque schon richtig krass !



Inwiefern findest du den Unterschied krass?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (27. August 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> sorry, hatte dein Beitrag erst falsch verstanden.
> 
> Jetzt glaube ich, du hast dich mit dem DHX Air nicht genug auseinand gesetzt.
> 
> ...



So vl. ein kleiner Input meiner seits um DHX Air im Torque!

Hatte ihn jetzt 2 Seasons lang drinnen. 1. Season totaler Müll... rauschte druch den Federweg nützte auch bei kleinen Spielereien schon das Maximum des FW. 

Dann hab ich Ihn mal zu DT Swiss geschickt (nicht wundern, Kollege arbeitet dort ) der hat einen Service gemacht.  Und siehe da der Dämpfer war komplett anders! Finde aber trotzdem das er einfach zuviel FW ausnützt für kleine Sachen!

Der einzige Grund warum ich ihn behalten hab war einfach wegen dem Pro Pedal...

Auch ist er extrem linear... bzw man kann schön die letzten MM des Hubes so einstellen das er nicht durchschlägt.

Hab jetzt einen CCDBA drinnen und der ist einfach ein anderes Kaliber! Vor allem im Downhill habe ich wegen den getrenten Zugstufen mal optimal Tracktion und das Fahrwerk fühlt sich einfach satter an.


----------



## Tier (27. August 2013)

Whoops. Ich dachte hier gehts um Bilder? 
Schönes TorQ @sirios! So ganz weiß und unschuldig. 




























Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Nezzar (27. August 2013)

Ah, Kaiser Wilhelm in der Ferne. Da oben zum Fernsehturm bin ich auch ein paar mal gewesen, hat aber damals nicht das richtige Rad um den interessanten Weg wieder runterzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. August 2013)

Schick, wie schlägt sich der Dämpfer im Vergleich zum Monarch oder RP?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. August 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Bin mal gespannt, denn ich find den Unterschied zwischen Strive und torque schon richtig krass !



Lass uns nicht so lange warten, berichte mal bitte 

Bergauf:
Bergab:
Handling in den Anliegern:
Handling beim Springen:


----------



## rasch23 (29. August 2013)

Zum Thema DHX Air und Vivid Air im Torque: Wenn man beim DHX alle Shims bis auf einen von der Rebound Seite auf der Kolbenstage auf die Druckstufenseite gibt und eine Pyraminde draus macht, hilft das schon gegen das Durchsacken. Fuer ein vernuenftiges Setups braucht man aber einen Auswahl an Shims, dann muss man aber jedes mal immer nach jeder Aenderung den Daempfer entlueften. Meiner war nach ein paar Aenderungen ganz ok, dann ist er aber zum Glueck eingegangen. Vivid Air aus dem Bikemarkt, das Werkzeug noch dazu, 2 Shimstacks zum Spielen und Shims ausprobieren von der Rock Shox Ersatzteilliste geholt und noch einen Liter Oel. Die offizielle Anleitung ist wie immer gut, entlueften ist einfacher, das macht einfach mehr Spass auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Highspeed Shimstack. Das Oel das Rockshox fuer den Vivid Air umlabelt ist uebrigens das Maxima Racing Shock Fluid (light, 3wt). Kostet die Haelfte wie das "Originale"


----------



## Boardi05 (31. August 2013)




----------



## sirios (31. August 2013)

Heute beim Wildsau Marathon. Doofe Blicke und den ein oder anderen Kommentar gibt's inklusive wenn man sich da mit dem
Torque blicken lässt !!!


----------



## ASQ (1. September 2013)

Hab mal n paar Bilder von der Eurobike 2013 hochgeladen 
Auf Fatschebuch hab ich die von Canyon nochmal einzeln in ein Album gesteckt.

Fatschebuch: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.189897014523687.1073741847.157231091123613&type=1

MTB-News Album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62599


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (1. September 2013)

Die neuen Hinterbauten gefallen mir!


----------



## ASQ (1. September 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Die neuen Hinterbauten gefallen mir!


Waren Promo Girls die da überall rumgelaufen sind


----------



## Fartzilla (1. September 2013)

Dann brauche ich ja nichts mehr hochladen..das neue Torque schaut echt Klasse aus.Wenn es sich auch so fährt werde ich mir eins zulegen.


----------



## Ling_Ling (2. September 2013)

Spontan bei drei in Saalbach


----------



## Stefan_78 (2. September 2013)

@ASQ ..Danke für die Torque DHX Bilder


----------



## ASQ (3. September 2013)

Stefan_78 schrieb:


> @_ASQ_ ..Danke für die Torque DHX Bilder


Gerne 

Übrigens, das Torque EX war nicht auf der Messe zu sehen. Hatten die nicht mit dabei, keine ahnung warum ^^


----------



## clemsi (3. September 2013)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> Spontan bei drei in Saalbach


Welchen Dämpfer hast du denn verbaut?

Wir fahren heut abend auch los Richtung Hinterglemm- sind bis So da


----------



## Ling_Ling (3. September 2013)

@clemsi

Das is ein Fox DHX4 RC4 

Jo Saalbach fetzt, wenn das Wetter passt bin ich am SA oder SO auch wieder da


----------



## MPille (3. September 2013)




----------



## der_erce (4. September 2013)

Ist zwar mittleriweile fast nen Monat her, aber hier ein Paar Bilder wenigstens, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte 

















Hier auch noch 2x Bruni zuhause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (4. September 2013)

lol ... das "Rutschbild" ^^


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2013)

War mehr "Fliegen" als "Rutschen"  Gerutscht bin ich auf anderen Trails


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (4. September 2013)

Mein Torben


----------



## der_erce (5. September 2013)

"Torben" ist auch geil


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (5. September 2013)

Er hat auch noch ein besseres Bild verdient das wird noch nachgereicht. 
Gekauft hab ich es als Rockzone 2012, mittlerweile ist es quasi zum Speedzone umgebaut. 
Geht immer noch Bergauf wie eine Katze die Couch


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. September 2013)

Sobald ich mich wieder an einem Lenker festhalten kann wird das trotz des aktuell schönen Wetters für die nächsten Monate mein einziges Trainingsbike 

Damit kann ich mich wenigstens nicht schwerer verletzen 

Im Frühjahr geht es dann ( hoffentlich ) wieder auf die Trail


----------



## der_erce (5. September 2013)

Schick....Wieviel Watt kann man da ,...wie sagt man da eigentlich..?? ... treten?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. September 2013)

Da kann man treten bis einem schwarz vor den Augen wird! Lt. Hersteller sollen ca. 990 Watt möglich sein. Auf Dauer kann das aber niemand treten. 

Der Fahreindruck bzgl. Wiederstand ist sehr gut, trotzdem kotzt mich Rollentraining immer an.


----------



## Markdierk (5. September 2013)

Kann man mit sonem Ding dann auch wenigstens das Haus mit Strom versorgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. September 2013)

Klar, man muss nur lange genug die entsprechenden Wattwerte treten 

Mit eingebautem Vorderrad macht das Teil sogar auf der Strasse richtig Tempo/Spaß.


----------



## DIP (5. September 2013)

Mal mein 2012er Canyon Nerve XC.
Inzwischen gar nemmer so viele Originalteile dran


----------



## Boardi05 (5. September 2013)




----------



## der_erce (6. September 2013)

Is Blöd wenn man nen Schwarzes Bike hat  Kann man den farblichen Fokus nicht so einfach aufs Bike lenken. Von daher finde ich das letzte Bild nicht gut, weil der Rucksack meiner Meinung nach eher unwichtig ist. Aber trotzdem....schönes Strive 
 @DIP auch das Nerve gefällt


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (6. September 2013)

Also mir gefällts


----------



## Boardi05 (8. September 2013)

Ausgeschlafen 

Gestern dann die klassische Hochalpintour gemacht, einmal im Jahr ist die nun Pflicht geworden, da es grad mal 1,5h mit dem Auto entfernt ist  

Ziel war das Madritschjoch 3125m, gestartet in Sulden mit Seilbahnunterstützung und dann runter ins Martelltal bis Latsch, alles auf ca 70% Singletrail vom feinsten mit teilweise S4 stellen, 25% Forststraße mit tollen sprungmöglichkeiten und 5% Asphalt. 1000hm Aufstieg, davon 450hm von der Berstation der Seilbahn bis aufs Joch, die fühlen sich aber an als wären es weit über 1000, dünne Lüft sei dank, die anderen 550hm kommen von Gegenanstiege ins Martelltal, die merkt man aber kaum, bin selber erstaunt wieviel es sind. Strecke sind 35km, davon 3km Aufstieg, die restlichen 32km sind Abfahrt, auf gut 2865 Tiefenmeter verteilt.

Panorama hat man in Sulden mehr als genug, immer wieder schön da zu sein.

Einmal bei der Bergstation der Bahn, in der Mitte die Königsspitze, rechts der Monte Zebrù und nochmal rechts im Nebel der Ortler, höchster Berg Südtirols und auch des "alten" Tirols.





Panorama auf dem Madritschjoch, wie man sieht, noch einiges an Schnee auf den Skipisten





Nun n paar Bilder vom Bike, war auch die erste Begegnung vom Strive mit dem Schnee.

Strive mit Königsspitze











Strive im Schnee






Auf dem Madritschjoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

sehr sehr geil !!!


----------



## xyzHero (8. September 2013)

Ich bin neidisch!


----------



## Micha382 (8. September 2013)

Strive am abhÃ¤ngen ð


----------



## Nico Laus (8. September 2013)

Ich habe ein Canyon aus 2001 ausgegraben. Wer kennt's noch?


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. September 2013)

Hammer! 

da kannte ich die noch gar nicht


----------



## Nico Laus (8. September 2013)

"Designed by Lutz Scheffer" - Der Aufkleber ist der Knaller!


----------



## jojobike (9. September 2013)

Mein Touren FRX 

Touren bis 1000Hm kein Problem

Gewicht 16.1 Kg


----------



## der_erce (9. September 2013)

geil


----------



## Boardi05 (9. September 2013)

Schaut echt super aus das FRX


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. September 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ist zwar mittleriweile fast nen Monat her, aber hier ein Paar Bilder wenigstens, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte


Das erinnert mich gerade dran, dass die Bilder aus PdS (auch schon gut 1 Monat her) noch auf der Platte rumliegen... wir sind aber deutlich mehr gefahren, als dass wir Zeit mit Fotos "verschwendet" hÃ¤tten... ich glaube vom Jaccuzi am Haus gibts mehr Bilder als von Bikes am Berg 
Muss mal schauen, ob etwas vorzeigbares dabei ist...




Micha382 schrieb:


> Strive am abhÃ¤ngen ð


Wieso hat der Herr oder die Dame am Lift das Rad denn nicht RICHTIG eingehÃ¤ngt...? 




jojobike schrieb:


> Mein Touren FRX
> 
> Touren bis 1000Hm kein Problem
> 
> Gewicht 16.1 Kg


Sehr schÃ¶n! Ich mag ja generell FRXe in schÃ¶nem Touren-Aufbau, wenn dann auch noch sehr sinnvolle und schÃ¶ne Teile verbaut sind (Reverb, SLX Kurbel, vernÃ¼nftiger LRS...) ist es umso besser  Noch etwas grÃ¶Ãere und flachere Pedale, am besten schwarz, dann perfekt! 
Und lass dir gesagt sein: auch deutlich Ã¼ber 1000Hm sind gar kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojobike (10. September 2013)

Sehr schön! Ich mag ja generell FRXe in schönem Touren-Aufbau, wenn dann auch noch sehr sinnvolle und schöne Teile verbaut sind (Reverb, SLX Kurbel, vernünftiger LRS...) ist es umso besser  Noch etwas größere und flachere Pedale, am besten schwarz, dann perfekt! 
Und lass dir gesagt sein: auch deutlich über 1000Hm sind gar kein Problem [/quote]

Viel dank und Pedale sind die shimano Saint unterwegs


----------



## Drahtesel_ (10. September 2013)

Kleine Tour auf den Hahnenkamm....


----------



## gigo (10. September 2013)

Ich frag einfach hier nochmal...


Kurze Anfrage im Auftrag eines Freundes:

Er hat sich das 2013er Nerve AL 6.0 gekauft, welches im Gegensatz zu den früheren Jahrgängen farblich etwas eigenwillig daherkommt. Er hätte es am liebsten komplett schwarz. 
Kann man die roten und silbernen Grafiken komplett mit Aceton entfernen? 
Werden die Rahmen grundsätzlich erstmal schwarz eloxiert und das Dekor später darüber lackiert? 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## der_erce (10. September 2013)

@`Smubob´ ja...post mal Bilder  @gigo ... ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben, dass das Aufkleber / Lack? unter einer Klarlackschicht sind. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher. Mein RAW - Rahmen von 2012 hat jedenfalls ne Klarlackschicht drauf und da drunter sind die Decals.


----------



## mssc (10. September 2013)

Bei meinem black-ano FRX ging alles mit Aceton runter, war kein Klarlack oder ähnliches drüber. Irgendwo im Forum geistern auch Fotos von komplett nackten Nerves herum, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Sollte also kein Problem sein...


----------



## Boardi05 (10. September 2013)

Beim 2012er Nerve konnte man alles entfernen, war kein Klarlack drüber


----------



## sirios (10. September 2013)

Riesen Sauerei am Sonntag mit der Muddy Extreme Mary ! War echt irre matschig aber richtig geil.


----------



## Nothing85 (10. September 2013)

Dafür sieht der Rest vom Bike aber sehr sauber aus...


----------



## xander_v (10. September 2013)

blöde frage aber was sind das für Handschuhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (10. September 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Dafür sieht der Rest vom Bike aber sehr sauber aus...



Allerdings! Der weg ging da quer über ein Feld mit feuchtem Lehm als Untergrund. Der hat geklebt wie die Hölle. Spritzt halt nicht so stark wie feuchter Schlamm. Hatte den auch ca. 5 cm dick an den Schuhen .  



xander_v schrieb:


> blöde frage aber was sind das für Handschuhe?



Die sind von Royal Racing. Hab mir mal vor ein paar Monaten zwei paar im Ausverkauf bei Berg-ab.de für je 7 das paar gekauft. Sind echt gut wie ich finde .


----------



## sirios (13. September 2013)

Seit heute mit Vivid Air





Geile Sache


----------



## Thiel (13. September 2013)

Deine Kette sieht arg kurz aus


----------



## sirios (13. September 2013)

Genau zwei Glieder zu kurz. Die war letztens gerissen und ich werd mir demnächst mal ne neue gönnen


----------



## xander_v (14. September 2013)

wieviel glieder brauchst du denn?
habe noch eine slx kette im keller die nur ein paar km drauf hat und ich kann damit nixmehr anfangen.
wenns passt kann ich sie dir zusenden.


----------



## Assy111S (14. September 2013)

Hier auch mal zwei Bilder von meinem Strive

1) Auf dem Melibokus
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1470543?in=user

2) Abfahrt vom Melibokus vom Donnerstag
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1470545?in=user


Gruß

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (14. September 2013)

@sirios:

wie ist der neue Dämpfer im Vergleich zum Fox?

 Torque, gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## Crossshot (14. September 2013)

Hi liebes Forum,

ich bin neu hier und wollte euch mal mein 2013er Nerve AL+ 8.0 vorstellen. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden und es macht Spaß.....

Hoffe auf netten Austausch hier bei euch.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. September 2013)




----------



## Mittelfranke (14. September 2013)

Herzlich Willkommen @Crossshot


----------



## Nico Laus (15. September 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Canyon aus 2001 ausgegraben. Wer kennt's noch?



Ich habe es als Stadtflitzer wieder aufleben lassen. Macht sogar richtig Laune.


----------



## mondo-mania (16. September 2013)

Na das nenn ich mal Bremspower für in der Stadt


----------



## der_erce (16. September 2013)

@Nico Laus was wiegt der Hobel? Sieht sehr geil aus jedenfalls 

Auch schönes STrive und Nerve im Übrigen


----------



## Nico Laus (16. September 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich mal Bremspower für in der Stadt


HAHA  160/140 wären auch gegangen. War echt überrascht, wie gut die Elixir mit 180/160 beißt. Am Enduro war es das erste Teil, das ich gegen eine Saint mit 200er Scheiben getauscht habe und entsprechend schlecht hatte ich die Elixir in Erinnerung. Ich bin halt downhillgeschädigt. 



der_erce schrieb:


> @Nico Laus was wiegt der Hobel? Sieht sehr geil aus jedenfalls
> 
> Auch schönes STrive und Nerve im Übrigen


Danke! Gewicht werde ich nachliefern. Habe es bisher noch nicht gewogen. Wenn man aber nur schwere Enduros und DHer gewohnt ist, fühlt es sich federleicht an. Damit es nicht vom Wind verweht wird, habe ich extra schwere DH-Schläuche eingezogen.


----------



## Nico Laus (16. September 2013)

@der_erce, genau 11kg. Mit leichteren Schläuchen und besonders ohne den sackschweren Bärentatzen wird noch etwas Speck runtergehen, der dann aber wieder durch Schutzbleche drauf kommt. Den Umwerfer könnte ich mir mit Singlespeed Kettenblatt wohl auch sparen.


----------



## simdiem (16. September 2013)

Mein FRX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (16. September 2013)

Schönes Rad!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. September 2013)

Bald gibts ein neues Simon


----------



## der_erce (17. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich gerade dran, dass die Bilder aus PdS (auch schon gut 1 Monat her) noch auf der Platte rumliegen... wir sind aber deutlich mehr gefahren, als dass wir Zeit mit Fotos "verschwendet" hätten... ich glaube vom Jaccuzi am Haus gibts mehr Bilder als von Bikes am Berg
> Muss mal schauen, ob etwas vorzeigbares dabei ist...
> 
> 
> ...





Nico Laus schrieb:


> @der_erce, genau 11kg. Mit leichteren Schläuchen und besonders ohne den sackschweren Bärentatzen wird noch etwas Speck runtergehen, der dann aber wieder durch Schutzbleche drauf kommt. Den Umwerfer könnte ich mir mit Singlespeed Kettenblatt wohl auch sparen.



Ach ich denk da is noch viel Potetial zum Abspecken vorhanden. Die Frage ist natürlich wieviel isses das wert. Kassette, Umwerfer, Lenker, Laufräder usw. Aber 11kg ist doch schon ganz cool. 

 @simdiem   nice....steht wohl das dhx an?


----------



## simdiem (17. September 2013)

@Nico Laus  Dankeschön!!
   @der_erce
Naja es gibt Pläne. Aber erstmal muss Canyon seine 2014er Modelle vorstellen und dann entscheide ich was ich machen werde. Verkaufen werde ich mein FRX aber auf keinen Fall


----------



## Boardi05 (17. September 2013)




----------



## Battler (17. September 2013)

Meins am Sonntag nach getaner Arbeit.


----------



## waldi28 (18. September 2013)

@Boardi05  Hast du deine neuen Reifen schon getestet?
Ich hab mir gerade die gleiche Kombination betsellt, aber noch nicht aufgezogen.
Die schwarzen Laufräder sehen übrigens top aus.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2013)

Noch nicht, bin aber letztes Jahr die combi auf dem Nerve gefahren, hat mir gut gefallen, aber ob die gleich gut oder vllt besser als die Maxxiscombi ist, bezweifle ich.

Die schwarzen LRS gefallen mir nicht bsonders gut, die weißen Crossmax passen viel besser zum Bike. Die LRS werden eh nur hergenommen, wenn ich Freeriden geh, also wenn es nur Bergab geht, hier in Bozen haben ich mit 3 Seilbahnen eh gute Aussichten 

Für meine AM/Endurtouren wird dann wieder der Mavic LRS drangemacht, der is auch gut ein Kg leichter.

normal schauts so aus


----------



## clemsi (18. September 2013)

sag ma boardi, hast du auch die 2.5er muddi drauf? Ich ahbe gestern auch den minion wieder gegen die mary getauscht, bekomm aber nich mal n kleinen finger zwischen marshgaurd und reifen- wird interessant die nächsten wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2013)

Ne, hab n 2,35er genommen ETRO 60, der Minion is zwar n 2,5er aber nur ETRO 57, des is also schmaler. Hab gar nicht mal geschaut wieviel Platz beim Fender is.

Kannst mal auf deinem 2,5er Muddy guggn welchen ETRO der hat?


----------



## DerMolch (18. September 2013)

So, hier ist dann mal mein Nerve AL+.

Der Zustand ist nicht mehr so ganz original.
Im Gegensatz zur Serie:
Pike RC3
Monarch + RC3
SQLab Sattel
Hope ProII mit Mavic 321
780mm Lenker


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (18. September 2013)

Yeah! Wie machen sich die Pike und der Monarch + so dran?


----------



## DerMolch (18. September 2013)

Die Pike ist einfach der Hammer! Gegenüber der Talas die dort eingebaut war (welche um sie sensibler zu bekommen auf Float umgebaut war), ist sie gnadenlos überlegen. Kein Spiken, kein Wegsacken, genug Feedback vom Untergrund und Sensibel wie sau. Neben meiner Lyrik DH die beste Gabel die ich in 16 Jahren gefahren bin!

Zum Monarch kann ich noch nix sagen, der Dämpfer ist heute angekommen. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich auch zuvor nicht den RP2 CTD Performance mit LV, sondern einen RP32 XV1 Kashima gefahren bin. Letzter macht sich richtig gut im AL+, ich habe ihn nur ausgebaut, da ich vorne/hinten RockShox fahren mag ;-)
Der Dämpfer passt übrigens so gerade eben!! Bei komplett entleerter Luftkammer und ganz eingefedert steht das PiggyBag ca 2-3mm vor dem unteren Zughalter!!


----------



## MPille (18. September 2013)

Ich habe jetzt schon einige Bilder von Nerve AL+ gesehen. Mir kommt es so vor wie wenn meins am Steuerkopf anders geschweißt ist, also ich meine das die Schweißnaht bei mir nicht so weit zwischen Oberrohr und Unterrohr rüber gezogen wurde. Hab die Stelle mal an Deinem Bike Toshi markiert.


----------



## MPille (18. September 2013)

Hier  die Stelle an meinem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (18. September 2013)

Welche größe hast du?


----------



## MPille (18. September 2013)

Ist die Größe L.


----------



## DerMolch (18. September 2013)

Das erklärts. Schau mal in die Daten: Dein Steuerrohr ist länger als bei meinem in M.
Darum das ganze..


----------



## MPille (18. September 2013)

Ok,klingt einleuchtend  Danke


----------



## sirios (18. September 2013)

Schonmal was davon gehört dass man nen Beitrag auch editieren kann anstatt für jeden Satz einen extra zu erstellen?!

Edit: Sorry mein Fehler! Hab mich vom Benutzerbild täuschen lassen!  scheiss winziges Display am
Telefon


----------



## DerMolch (18. September 2013)




----------



## RobG301 (19. September 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>



Oh, neuer Laufradsatz? Was haste mit den Crossmax gemacht?


----------



## Boardi05 (19. September 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Oh, neuer Laufradsatz? Was haste mit den Crossmax gemacht?



Das ist das Freeride/Park Setup, bei meinen AM Touren kommt der Crossmax rauf, wenns hingegen nur Bergab geht, so wie gestern vom Ritten, dann kommen die DT rauf.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (19. September 2013)

@ Toshi181: gib mal Feedback, wenn du den Monarch mal getestet hast wie du ihn findest, bitte  
 greez


----------



## 21XC12 (20. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (24. September 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> @ Toshi181: gib mal Feedback, wenn du den Monarch mal getestet hast wie du ihn findest, bitte
> greez



Habe ihn gestern getestet...

Der Dämpfer ist vom Dämpfungsverhalten komplett anders als ein Fox Float RP xyz. Gerade gegenüber den Boostvalve Dämpfern ist das Teil ein riesen Unterschied.

Während die Boostvalve Dämpfer ihre Druckstufe erst am Federwegsende aufbauen (Boostvalve halt..), hat der Monarch Plus RC3 eine sehr schöne Druckstufe. Man fährt höher im Federweg und hat nicht mehr das Gefühl, das der Hinterbau eben diesen zu schnell frei gibt. Das Setup wird deutlich straffer, was an sich erstmal ungewohnt (und wahrlich nicht schlecht) ist. Habe mich halt daran gewöhnt, das ich den Federweg hinten stets komplett nutze. Beim Monarch will der Federweg "herausgefordert" werden..

Ich möchte betonen dass der Monarch nicht besser ist, sondern eben anders! Wenn man eher Touren fährt statt es auf Trails stehen zu lassen, sollte man beim FOX bleiben, da man seinen Federweg sonst nicht nutzt. 

Im Grundsetup des M/M Monarchen harmoniert dieser vom Ansprechverhalten und der Dämpfungscharakteristik meiner Pike. Mein Nerve ist damit sowas von stimmig ;-)


----------



## der_erce (25. September 2013)

StealthBlau


----------



## Nothing85 (26. September 2013)

Habe soeben mein x0 Schaltwerk 9fach gegen ein Zee Schaltwerk getauscht...(nur Schaltwerk) 
Grund: Wollte nicht umrüsten auf 10fach, mir reichen die 9 Gänge. Wollte aber in den Genuss von diesen neuen gedämpften Schaltwerken kommen. Hatte gelesen das die Kombi Sram 9fach Trigger und Zee (10fach) Schaltwerk gut funktionieren soll...und siehe da.....echt keine Probleme. Es lassen sich problemlos alle Gänge schalten es Bedarf lediglich etwas mehr Daumenkraft. 
Probefahrt steht noch aus und dann kommt auch ein Foto.


----------



## coast13 (28. September 2013)

..und wieder mal was vom Anfang des Jahrtausends 








FX Serie...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. September 2013)

Juniors Racebike


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. September 2013)

Meins mit ordentlich Holz vor der Hütte


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (29. September 2013)

Ist das ein 2,5er Baron am HR? Damit bist du den Marathon letztens aber nicht gefahren oder? 
Welche Pedale sind das? die machen sich gut am Torque!


----------



## sirios (29. September 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Meins mit ordentlich Holz vor der Hütte



Das ist aber nicht aktuell oder hast Du den Sunline Vorbau wieder montiert?


----------



## FlyingLizard (29. September 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Ist das ein 2,5er Baron am HR? Damit bist du den Marathon letztens aber nicht gefahren oder?
> Welche Pedale sind das? die machen sich gut am Torque!



Nee  vorne kann man den aber auf touren nutzen..
Auf touren fahr ich hinten den Mk 2 und vorne noch die MM 
Pedale sind die Dmr Vault



sirios schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht aktuell oder hast Du den Sunline Vorbau wieder montiert?



Nicht ganz aktuell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (29. September 2013)

Ok dann bin ich beruhigt, das wäre nämlich ziemlich krass!

Weiß jemand ob man die Decals von der 2013er Lyrik entfernen kann?


----------



## Thiel (29. September 2013)

Nein, die sind unter dem Klarlack.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (30. September 2013)

Hier noch das alte Torque in Leogang vor ein paar Wochen






und hier das neue beim Mudfest am Semmering


----------



## 21XC12 (30. September 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht aktuell oder hast Du den Sunline Vorbau wieder montiert?



Was für einer ist denn aktuell verbaut?


----------



## FlyingLizard (30. September 2013)

Ein schwarzer Funn Funnduro


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Oktober 2013)

Ah! Jo! Schwarz passt besser!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilsen (2. Oktober 2013)

Mein AM das nächste Saison gegen n Torque, Radon Swoop oder gegen ne Alutech Fanes weichen muss. Hatte trotzdem sehr viel Spass mit dem Gerät 





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (3. Oktober 2013)

So eins hätte ich auch fast bekommen. Allerdings habe ich mich dann für ein Rose Granite Chief entschieden


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (3. Oktober 2013)

Mein Bester


----------



## sirios (3. Oktober 2013)

Gewagte Farbkombo die Karre !


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein paar von der heutigen Tour!!!


----------



## sirios (3. Oktober 2013)

Gute Bilder!

War heute wohl nix los an der Saarschleife, oder? Sieht recht leer aus an der Cloef.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Gute Bilder!
> 
> War heute wohl nix los an der Saarschleife, oder? Sieht recht leer aus an der Cloef.



Dar war die Hölle! Cloefpfad ging gar nicht! Am Samstag können wir da zusammen hin wenn das Wetter mitspielt falls du Bock hast!


----------



## FlyingLizard (4. Oktober 2013)

Die beiden kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor!


----------



## rmfausi (4. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Bilder, das letzte sieht aus wie aus einem Modellbaukatalog. 

Mal sehen wenn ich mal zur Saarschleife komme, habe es schon lange vor.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## der_erce (4. Oktober 2013)

@DiscoDuDe hat der Mudguard noch was gebracht? 

 @Eduard_Haarig Uff....das erinnert mich leider an das hier...







 @21XC12 schöne Bikegegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (4. Oktober 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @Eduard_Haarig Uff....das erinnert mich leider an das hier...



Warum holst Du diese Erinnerung hoch


----------



## der_erce (4. Oktober 2013)

lol...


----------



## MPille (4. Oktober 2013)

Brechreiz hoch zehn


----------



## sirios (4. Oktober 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Die beiden kommen mir irgendwie bekannt vor!



Da fehlt eindeutig noch ein weißes Torque in der Mitte !


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Oktober 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, das letzte sieht aus wie aus einem Modellbaukatalog.
> 
> Mal sehen wenn ich mal zur Saarschleife komme, habe es schon lange vor.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Danke!! Kannst ja per PN bescheid geben und dann kommen wir auch!! 



der_erce schrieb:


> @[MENTION=226536]21XC12 schöne Bikegegend



Du bist natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen!!! 



sirios schrieb:


> Da fehlt eindeutig noch ein weißes Torque in der Mitte !



Ich weiß!!! Das holen wir baldmglst nach!!!


----------



## rmfausi (4. Oktober 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke!! Kannst ja per PN bescheid geben und dann kommen wir auch!!



Vielen Dank für's Angebot, mache ich gerne. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## hucke1982 (4. Oktober 2013)

kilsen schrieb:


> Mein AM das nächste Saison gegen n Torque, Radon Swoop oder gegen ne Alutech Fanes weichen muss. Hatte trotzdem sehr viel Spass mit dem Gerät


[/quote]

Hallo Kilsen,
habe vor ca 2 Jahren auch von einem Nerve auf ein Torque gewechselt.

Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Vorallem, wenn man damit die flowigsten Trails des Kleinwalsertals fährt. 

gruß


----------



## kilsen (4. Oktober 2013)

@ Hucke, das war letztes Jahr!

Dann müss mehr da nächstes Jahr mal ballern gehen


----------



## fuschnick (4. Oktober 2013)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Mein Bester



Warum denn Boxxer und Umwerfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich wohn im Tal und hab keinen Führerschein


----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. Oktober 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> @DiscoDuDe hat der Mudguard noch was gebracht?



jop! der marshguard ist echt geil


----------



## sirios (6. Oktober 2013)

Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als Worte


----------



## DiscoDuDe (6. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als Worte



und wie ist der VIVID Air im alten Torque im vergleich zum DHX Air?


----------



## sirios (6. Oktober 2013)

@_DiscoDuDe_ Gar kein Vergleich zum DHX! Der Vivid liegt satt auf dem Trail und gibt nur soviel Federweg frei wie auch gebraucht wird. Obwohl ich sehr wenig Lowspeed Druckstufe fahre ist bergauf auch kein wirkliches Wippen zu spüren. Der Dämpfer kann endlich mit der Lyrik mithalten . Bin sehr zufrieden so.


----------



## Zhen (6. Oktober 2013)

Uhhh, der schwarze Vivid macht sich schon gut im weißen Torque  =) Ich war heut auch wieder draußen, aber ich bin so begeistert am Fahren, dass ich das Bildermachen vergesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (7. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> @DiscoDuDe Gar kein Vergleich zum DHX! Der Vivid liegt satt auf dem Trail und gibt nur soviel Federweg frei wie auch gebraucht wird. Obwohl ich sehr wenig Lowspeed Druckstufe ist bergauf auch kein wirkliches Wippen zu spüren. Der Dämpfer kann endlich mit der Lyrik mithalten . Bin sehr zufrieden so.



genau so ging es mir als ich den CCDBA rein gab


----------



## DiscoDuDe (7. Oktober 2013)

DiscoDuDe schrieb:


> genau so ging es mir als ich den CCDBA rein gab



würd aber fast sagen das ein VIVID Air besser ist als ein CCDBA


----------



## Thiel (7. Oktober 2013)

Ggf. weil er einfacher einzustellen ist.


----------



## rmfausi (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem DBAir und die Einstellungsorgie ging auch spurlos vorüber. Ich habe die Grundeinstellung die CC für den Rahmen vorgibt/vorschlägt genommen und die LSC im einen Klick erhöht. Vor drei Woche habe ich noch den LSR um eine Klick erhöht. Das wars. 

Für mich ist der Dämpfer einer von der sorglosen Natur. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Freakrr (9. Oktober 2013)

Keine Action aber mal meine Kamera ausgiebiger getestet. Steh zwar nicht auf HDR aber hier ist es ganz ok finde ich...


----------



## Zhen (10. Oktober 2013)

Meins nach der ersten Schlammpackung


----------



## Nothing85 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich seh kein Schlamm


----------



## Zhen (10. Oktober 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich seh kein Schlamm



 Ja, es hat so stark geregnet, dass es daheim fast wieder sauber war. Aber der Schlamm war da


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Oktober 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Meins nach der ersten Schlammpackung



Das ist Schlamm


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (11. Oktober 2013)

gegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhen (11. Oktober 2013)

Naja, es ging bei dem Bild nicht drum zu zeigen wie viel Schlamm dran ist, sondern um das erste Bild von meinem Liebsten nach der Einweihung an der Nordkette. Hab das bisschen dämlich formuliert


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Oktober 2013)

War auch nicht so ernst gemeint 

Hast ein hübsches Bike, was durchaus artgerecht durch Feld und Flur gejagt werden darf. Für mich steht auch noch eins auf der vorläufigen Wunschliste.


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Oktober 2013)

Mein Strive .


----------



## der_erce (12. Oktober 2013)

geil


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Oktober 2013)

Mal guggn ob ich heut nachmittag ne kleine Runde mach, um n paar Bilder zu machen, bei dem Wetter is die Laune aber im Keller...


----------



## Helius-FR (12. Oktober 2013)

Meins.
Noch ganz Jungfräulich.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## rmfausi (12. Oktober 2013)

@ Helius-FR
Sieht recht ordentlich aus.  Also,gefällt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (13. Oktober 2013)

Hier mein neuer Carbonrenner. Ein Nerve CF 9.0 SL bereits mit ein paar Updates und trotzdem noch jungfräulich.









Bringt's so wie es da steht auf 9,9 kg, dank leichter Pedale, leichter Kassette (SRAM XG-1099), Tune Speedneedle Marathon und ein paar kleinerer Tuningmaßnahmen.

Die X-Kings sind tubeless montiert.


----------



## filiale (13. Oktober 2013)

Hattest Du Probleme die Reifen dicht / tubeless zu bekommen ? Bei mir waren die Seitenflanken wie ein Sieb. Nun ist es endlich dicht.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Hattest Du Probleme die Reifen dicht / tubeless zu bekommen ? Bei mir waren die Seitenflanken wie ein Sieb. Nun ist es endlich dicht.



Nicht hier posten ohne Bilder


----------



## FlyingLizard (13. Oktober 2013)

@jimmykane

gefällt mir!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Oktober 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


>



Jungs! Jetz mal ernsthaft. Fahrt ihr immer nur zum nächsten Zaun/Parkbank und macht Fotos
Auf´m Trail trifft ma euch nie, stattdessen seh ich hier dreimal die Woche Bilder von blitzsauberen Bikes die irgendwo stehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (13. Oktober 2013)

@filiale:

Das war kein großes Problem. Ja, es hat erstmal aus etlichen Löchern in der Flanke rausgepustet, aber nur bis zum gezielten Verteilen der Dichtmilch an die entsprechenden Stellen. Ich musste das pro Reifen zweimal wiederholen, aber dann war's dicht. Ich habe mich an diese Anleitung gehalten, außer dass ich NoTubes-Dichtmilch verwende und natürlich Contis.


----------



## Assy111S (13. Oktober 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Carbonrenner. Ein Nerve CF 9.0 SL bereits mit ein paar Updates und trotzdem noch jungfräulich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ey jimmy
versuchst du jetzt schon das gewicht bei deinem fahrrad einzusparen wie bei deine Elli:

MfG

Marc


----------



## psx0407 (14. Oktober 2013)

so, nun ist es da!
in diesem zustand bleibt es nicht lange. bald gehen die umbauarbeiten los...





psx0407


----------



## jimmykane (14. Oktober 2013)

@Assy111S

Ist beim Fahrrad etwas günstiger ;-). Die Elli darf so bleiben wie sie ist =).


----------



## sirios (14. Oktober 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Jungs! Jetz mal ernsthaft. Fahrt ihr immer nur zum nächsten Zaun/Parkbank und macht Fotos
> Auf´m Trail trifft ma euch nie, stattdessen seh ich hier dreimal die Woche Bilder von blitzsauberen Bikes die irgendwo stehn



Mist! Erwischt . Ich schieb auch immer die Ringe an Dämpfer und Gabel nach oben, damit es aussieht als würde ich den Federweg auch nutzen 

Ne mal ernsthaft, wir fahren schon weiter als nur bis zum nächsten Zaun um da zu posen . Alles böse Unterstellungen...


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Oktober 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Jungs! Jetz mal ernsthaft. Fahrt ihr immer nur zum nächsten Zaun/Parkbank und macht Fotos
> Auf´m Trail trifft ma euch nie, stattdessen seh ich hier dreimal die Woche Bilder von blitzsauberen Bikes die irgendwo stehn



Dat Bild is bei mir im Garten entstanden! Hab vorher noch das Bike und die Äpfel poliert!! Danach hab ich's direkt wieder in die Vitrine gestellt!!!


----------



## MikeZ (14. Oktober 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Dat Bild is bei mir im Garten entstanden! Hab vorher noch das Bike und die Äpfel poliert!! Danach hab ich's direkt wieder in die Vitrine gestellt!!!


 
Dann hast Du aber vergessen, mit der Zahnbürste das Reifenprofil zu reinigen... 

BTW:
Meins steht zum Verkauf.
Nicht wie im Bild mit XT- sondern wieder mit Original-Bremse und -Griffen, dafür aber mit RP23 und Titanschrauben samt neuen Lagern im Hinterbau.
Bei Interesse einfach PM an mich...


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Oktober 2013)

@MikeZ ist das M? Für die Reifen hab ich das benutzt! Soll ja so aussehen als sei ich tatsächlich gefahren!!


----------



## MikeZ (14. Oktober 2013)

Spray-on-Mud ist super!
Nehme ich auch für meine Klamotten, kurz bevor ich mit dem Downhiller zur Eisdiele rolle 

Und, ja, *M*


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Oktober 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Dat Bild is bei mir im Garten entstanden! Hab vorher noch das Bike und die Äpfel poliert!! Danach hab ich's direkt wieder in die Vitrine gestellt!!!





sirios schrieb:


> Mist! Erwischt . Ich schieb auch immer die Ringe an Dämpfer und Gabel nach oben, damit es aussieht als würde ich den Federweg auch nutzen
> 
> Ne mal ernsthaft, wir fahren schon weiter als nur bis zum nächsten Zaun um da zu posen . Alles böse Unterstellungen...



War ja nur schbass ihr Lümmel.
Meldet euch mal wenn ihr fahren geht, vielleicht passt´s ja mal zusammen dann hätten wir mal wieder ne größere Gruppe zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (14. Oktober 2013)

gibt nur 1 Problem! 
die Eisdielen machen zu, müssen dann wohl mit Fullface vorm Dönerladen oder so posen gehen


----------



## mrtnjgr (14. Oktober 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem 14er Modell!


----------



## kube (15. Oktober 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> gibt nur 1 Problem!
> die Eisdielen machen zu, müssen dann wohl mit Fullface vorm Dönerladen oder so posen gehen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube das ist das erste STRIVE mit einer MAGURA WOTAN


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Oktober 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus .


----------



## ichbinstom (19. Oktober 2013)

Nerve AL 29 7.9 Acid Storm mit 200er Scheibe vorne damit es richtig bremst


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme gerade von meiner kleinen Testrunde mit der WOTAN-Gabel. Ich kenne sie schon lange von meinem Zweitenduro. Dass sie aber so gut zum STRIVE passt hätte ich nicht gedacht. Einfach perfekt 

Sie spricht extrem feinfühlig an und in den Kurven verliert man nie den Kontakt zum Untergrund. Eigentlich sollte es nur eine Übergangslösung sein aber ich werde sie jetzt auf alle Fälle eingebaut lassen.

Sie hat allerdings auch Nachteile: Wer Bling-Bling haben will ist mit dieser Gabel nicht gut bedient. Ausserdem ist sie recht schwer. Da wir STRIVE-Fahrer aber bergfest sind ( wir haben uns ja für ein bergtaugliches Enduro entschieden ), macht mir das nichts aus. 

Bling-Bling brauche ich nicht, die Eisdielen sind jetzt geschlossen


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2013)

Sorry für den blöden Kommentar....aber das sieht aus wie vollgesch.....en.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fartzilla (19. Oktober 2013)

Ganz klar Dreck aus der Flasche


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Oktober 2013)

Schön wärs, ich hatte auf Schnee gehofft hab aber nur durchnässten Lehm gefunden, n teufelszeug, waren gut 1,5kg und der hochdruckreiniger hatte da leichte schwierigkeiten

Aber ich wollte hoch, Panoramapics machen



 








(click for big)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Oktober 2013)

Für dieses Panorama hätte ich die Pampe auch in Kauf genommen


----------



## MPille (19. Oktober 2013)

Dünsch auf dem Bike


----------



## kNiRpS (19. Oktober 2013)

die dreckfarbe passt zum kashima


----------



## Twenty9er (19. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (20. Oktober 2013)

@Boardi05 schick  darf man fragen wo das ist?


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Oktober 2013)

So um mein normales Torque etwas zu schohnen kam jetzt ein FRX mit dazu...
Ob ich es letzten endes wirklich behalte wird sich im Park entscheiden...für die Hometrails ist es ein bisschen zu viel...


----------



## andreasweiland (20. Oktober 2013)

Canyon Torque Trailflow:

Alles Original bis auf:

- Vorbau: Sixpack Menace
- Lenker: Spank Spike 777
- Bremsen: Shimano Saint 
- Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty






Hier hatte ich die Saint noch nicht...


----------



## sirios (20. Oktober 2013)

Coole Torques hier !

Bei mir ist heute der Umwerfer rausgeflogen. Die Woche sollte alles für den 1x10 Umbau kommen


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hübsch 

Zuerst dachte ich Du hättest orangene Reflektoren in den Speichen des Hinterrades


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Coole Torques hier !



Die sind alle viel zu sauber, oder regnets bei euch nicht???? ;-)


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Oktober 2013)

Was hast du dir für den 1x10 Umbau bestellt?
Ich fahre am Torque 1x9 (30t und hinten 11-34) und komm damit ganz gut klar.


----------



## sirios (20. Oktober 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Was hast du dir für den 1x10 Umbau bestellt?
> Ich fahre am Torque 1x9 (30t und hinten 11-34) und komm damit ganz gut klar.



XT Kassette 11-36 plus 42er Mirfe Ritzel
SLX Shadow+ Mid Cage
SLX 10fach Shifter
XT 10fach Kette
Race Face narrow wide 30T


----------



## Nothing85 (20. Oktober 2013)

Naja bin mal gespannt aufs Foto...
Wie gesagt mir reichen meine 9 Gänge. Schalten tu ich die aber mit einem 10fach Zee Schaltwerk, da mir das ewige Kettengeklapper mit dem X0 auf die Nerven ging.


----------



## mrtnjgr (21. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrtnjgr (21. Oktober 2013)




----------



## LANDOs (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Weiß jemand, wo es diesen Zug und Hebel für den Dämpfer gibt.

Habe einen Fox Dämpfer RP23. Gibt es dies auch diesen Dämpfer?

Gruß Ingo


jimmykane schrieb:


> Hier mein neuer Carbonrenner. Ein Nerve CF 9.0 SL bereits mit ein paar Updates und trotzdem noch jungfräulich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Hallo
> Weiß jemand, wo es diesen Zug und Hebel für den Dämpfer gibt.
> Habe einen Fox Dämpfer RP23. Gibt es dies auch diesen Dämpfer?
> 
> Gruß Ingo



Die Remot kann man bei FoxDämpfern nicht nachrüsten.


----------



## LANDOs (22. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WRTklFN3zE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD9ho3uDb-o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL30jdx2gsc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TkWLgzIYbE


----------



## Challenge (22. Oktober 2013)

Auch mal ein paar Bilder vom neuen Bike. Bin wirlich begeistert wie sich das Bike im Gelände (Trail,Berg hoch-ab,lange gerade Strecken)verhält.
Klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Louis1979 (22. Oktober 2013)

Und das ist meins..
Nerve AL 29 7.9 (Modell 2013)
Pedale XT Trail
geändert habe ich:
Bremsanlage (XT 180/180)
Vorbau (Ritchey WCS)
Lenker (Ritchey)
Lenkergriffe (Cube)
Sattelstütze (Reverb Stealth 125mm, Modelljahr 2014)
Sattel (Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow)
Sattelklemme (Funworks)


----------



## GeorgeP (22. Oktober 2013)

Na dann hier mal mein Nerve im wintertrimm


----------



## Deleted176859 (22. Oktober 2013)

Mann so viele Al29 auf einen Haufen....da komm ich auch mal...


----------



## kNiRpS (23. Oktober 2013)

hier mal mein bikeparkhobel: Torque FR 8.0 von 2009; alu glasperlengestrahlt und klar gepulvert; custom decals und n paar kleine modifizierungen  sattel wird die tage noch gestripped; an die gabellackierung traue ich mich irgendwie nicht ran 

mit manitou ISX





oder mit marzocchi tst r coil




hier noch die genauere optik des alus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (23. Oktober 2013)

Das is aber nicht mehr original oder?


----------



## kNiRpS (23. Oktober 2013)

nee nicht ganz  folgendes hab ich verändert:

1. entlackt, glasperlengestrahlt und klar gepulvert; neue decals in anlehnung an die orginalen von 2011 (sind mehr durch zufall entstanden )
2. dämpfer getauscht auf MZ Roco Tst R statt Manitou ISX
3. Lenker und Vorbau: Renthal Fatbar Lite+Sixpack Menace Vorbau statt Truvativ Kombi
4. Kurbel: Shimano SLX 36T+Canyon Kefü statt Truvativ Holzfeller 22-36T
5. Sattel und Stütze: Selle SLR Carbon+Sixpack Nail (oder so ähnlich) statt Truvativ+Selle NT1
6. Bremsen: Avid Elixir R SL statt Formula Mega-K


----------



## kube (23. Oktober 2013)

sieht Super aus...


----------



## simdiem (23. Oktober 2013)

Jo, echt ein schickes Gerät!! Die Bilder hättest du ruhig in größerer Auflösung einstellen dürfen


----------



## astmonster3000 (24. Oktober 2013)

San Antonino, Korsika, September 2013, Canyon Yellowstone 2002 mit einigen neuen Teilen


----------



## FirstR (24. Oktober 2013)

hab die Hammerschmidt Schriftzüge noch abgeschliffen damits besser zum rawrange look passt.  auch wieder die originalen Laufräder drauf - gefällt mir so am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (24. Oktober 2013)

FirstR schrieb:


> hab die Hammerschmidt Schriftzüge noch abgeschliffen damits besser zum rawrange look passt.  auch wieder die originalen Laufräder drauf - gefällt mir so am besten



Sieht gut aus! Aber vielleicht nochmal die Zugverlegung überdenken? Das sieht teilweise noch etwas zu lang aus. Ich würde vielleicht auch noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen wegmachen.


----------



## FirstR (24. Oktober 2013)

ja, der Zug von der Hammerschmidt ist noch etwas lang - bin aber eh noch am überlegen ob ich den Sram Trigger lasse oder zum Hammerschidt schalten nicht doch einen Dämpfer Remotehebel nehm. hab noch einen rumliegen mit Arretierung und der Weg vom Zug würde auch in etwa passen.

obwohl der SRAM und der XT optisch eh recht ähnlich sind..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Oktober 2013)

Moin, ich geb sirios mal recht!
Sieht gut aus, allerdings solltest du die Leitungen kürzen. 
Vor allem die Bremsleitungen sehen ultra lang aus. 
Was wiegt die Kiste jetzt mit HS und Variostütze?
18kg?


----------



## FirstR (24. Oktober 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Was wiegt die Kiste jetzt mit HS und Variostütze?
> 18kg?




original hatte das Teil mal ca. 16,2kg. da ich aber an schweren Teilen echt nicht gespart habe  sollten es jetzt schon ca. 20 sein. wenn der vordere Muddy Mary 2,5 endlich ankommt wiege ich nochmal nach. aber Gewicht is mir eigentilch voll egal - jedes Kilo is Training 






und das Speedzone is jetzt schon schwerer als mein ebike mit dem ich zur Arbeit fahr

vom Rahmenlook her einem alten Torque sehr ähnlich aber ich würd mich damit nicht ins Gelände traun... die alte Boxxer ohne Einstellmöglichkeiten dient auch nur der Optik - mit leichten teilen könnt ich da auch noch 2-3kg sparen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Oktober 2013)

FirstR schrieb:


> original hatte das Teil mal ca. 16,2kg. da ich aber an schweren Teilen echt nicht gespart habe  sollten es jetzt schon ca. 20 sein. wenn der vordere Muddy Mary 2,5 endlich ankommt wiege ich nochmal nach. aber Gewicht is mir eigentilch voll egal - jedes Kilo is Training
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leichtbau is echt nit dein Ding...ne Boxxer am Ebike is geil
Aber 16,2 kommt bei dem 12er? FRX Speedzone als Ausgangsgewicht nit hin eher 17,2.
Ich hab ein 13er Flashzone und das wiegt schon 16,5


----------



## der_erce (24. Oktober 2013)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> nee nicht ganz  folgendes hab ich verändert:
> 
> 1. entlackt, glasperlengestrahlt und klar gepulvert; neue decals in anlehnung an die orginalen von 2011 (sind mehr durch zufall entstanden )
> 2. dämpfer getauscht auf MZ Roco Tst R statt Manitou ISX
> ...



Gefällt mir echt gut. Die Rahmenarbeiten (entlacken, strahlen und pulvern) selbst gemacht?


----------



## FirstR (24. Oktober 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Leichtbau is echt nit dein Ding...ne Boxxer am Ebike is geil
> Aber 16,2 kommt bei dem 12er? FRX Speedzone als Ausgangsgewicht nit hin eher 17,2.
> Ich hab ein 13er Flashzone und das wiegt schon 16,5




 Kofferwaage von Tchibo.... dann werd ich die 20 wohl auch auif 21 korrigiern müssen aber ich hab noch deutlich schwereres daheim....


----------



## kNiRpS (24. Oktober 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> GefÃ¤llt mir echt gut. Die Rahmenarbeiten (entlacken, strahlen und pulvern) selbst gemacht?



nee leider nicht. dazu fehlt mir das wissen und die gerÃ¤tschaften 
das entlacken hat n bekannter von mir Ã¼bernommen; hing bei nem groÃauftrag mit im becken...kostenpunkt 10â¬

die pulverbeschichtung hab ich bei einem betrieb in der nÃ¤he machen lassen -> 40â¬ fÃ¼r die kaffeekasse 
dafÃ¼r musste ich danach aber auch alle Lagersitze ausschleifen, weil die nicht abgeklebt wurden


----------



## der_erce (24. Oktober 2013)

Hehe...cool wenns so läuft. Resultat gefällt mir jedenfalls.


----------



## Flachgauer05 (24. Oktober 2013)

Servus,

heut meine letzte Bike-Bergsteigentour für heuer unternommen 

auf den Hochstaufen in Bad Reichenhall, Bayern
Aufstieg: 2 Std. 
Abfahrt:  50min...

Abfahrt bot alles, von hochalpinen Felspassagen, Flow Passagen mit Naturanliegern bis hin zu Spitzkehren 
und feuchte Waldwege mit Holzstufen 

hat trotzdem Spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (25. Oktober 2013)

Das nenn ich mal stealth konsequent durchgezogen!!! Sehr geil!!


----------



## clemsi (25. Oktober 2013)

gefällt mir auch richtig gut! Sieht aus wie frisch aus der Kohlekammer


----------



## der_erce (25. Oktober 2013)

Krass....gefällt mir. Aber der Sattel sieht nicht bequem aus.??


----------



## Flachgauer05 (25. Oktober 2013)

@_21XC12_

Danke, bin nur mehr auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen Dämpfer...
DT Swiss hat ja welche, (z.B. den M212er) weiß nur nicht ob die Performance ausreicht 
das Fahrwerk soll ja aufgrund der Optik net schlechter werden...
die Pike bot bisher beides, coole Optik und besseres Ansprechverhalten gegenüber der Fox 


@_der_erce_

ja der Sattel schaut unbequem aus, ist er aber net  
zumindest net bei mir...
alle Bikes von mir haben ihn drauf... 

nur beim Strive hab ich manchmal Angst der verabschiedet sich wenn ich das Bike doch mal wegschmeiße, bisher gings immer gut 

bei langen Touren mit 3-5 Std Tragepassagen, freut man sich über jedes eingesparte Gramm am Bike...


----------



## der_erce (25. Oktober 2013)

Was ist das für einer, möchtest du das mal sagen?


----------



## Flachgauer05 (25. Oktober 2013)

ist ein Tune Speedneedle Alcantara...


----------



## jimmykane (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre auch einen Tune Speedneedle Marathon am Nerve CF und bin erstaunt, wie bequem der doch ist,


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Oktober 2013)

@Flachgauer05

Evtl. is das auch noch eine Alternative?!?!??? Schwarz abkleben und fertig!!


----------



## sirios (25. Oktober 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Flachgauer05
> 
> Evtl. is das auch noch eine Alternative?!?!??? Schwarz abkleben und fertig!!



Passt nicht ins Strive! Der Agb setzt am Steg von der 270 Grad Box auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (25. Oktober 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Passt nicht ins Strive! Der Agb setzt am Steg von der 270 Grad Box auf.



Achso! Ich dachte nur weil bei dir ja der DHX ging und bei FlyingLizard sogar der Vektor!!?!?!


----------



## sirios (25. Oktober 2013)

Hier ist der aber im Verhältnis zum
Dämpfer länger. Ins Strive passen nur recht wenige Dämpfer.


----------



## FirstR (26. Oktober 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Aber 16,2 kommt bei dem 12er? FRX Speedzone als Ausgangsgewicht nit hin eher 17,2.
> Ich hab ein 13er Flashzone und das wiegt schon 16,5




jetzt mal der Vollständigkeit halber:

heute nochmal gemessen: 19,3kg
wenn ich da jetzt 500g abziehe - vorher warn Fulcrum Red Zone drauf mit 1750g statt den Sun Drift 2.1 mit ca. 2200g
dann - 2x 600g  - vorher Hans Dampf mit je 750g, jetzt muddy mary 2,5 mit je ca. 1350
dann sicher ca. 500g für den Umbau auf die Hammerschmidt - wahrscheinlich eher mehr... aber dafür is ja auch die e13 Kettenführung entfallen
noch mal minus 486g - die Variostütze kommt samt Remote auf 706g, die vorige SDG i-Beam auf ca. 220g
dann noch ca. 202g vom Sattel. jetzt Fizik Freek mit 367g, vorher SDG i-fly mit 165g
 - ich habs damals noch ihne Pedale gewogen also noch mal 350g
dann noch minus 380g für zwei Schalbe AV13 Schläuche - die Hans Dampf warn ja tubeless
dann noch ca. 120g für die kassette, da hab ich ja jetzt auch ne 11-36 drauf
direct mount FSA statt spank 32g weniger - 118g zu 150g 
beleuchtung 22g
in Summe also 3672g


dann wär ich rein rechnerisch bei ursprünglichen 15,6kg aber man kann ja den Herstellergewichten bei den Teilen glauben oder auch nicht....


hab das Ding jetzt aber grad 4 Stockwerke hoch über die Stiegen geschleppt weil im Büro am Wochenende der Lift abgeschaltet ist und es könnt schlommer sein - der Fizik Freek hat ja wenigstens nen angenhmen Griff an der Unterseite integriert.


noch das Alibi-Bild fürn Bilderthread...


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Oktober 2013)




----------



## derAndre (26. Oktober 2013)

So dann melde ich mich das erste mal hier mit meinem neuen eigentlich Parkbike, was aber auch auf dem Trail was taugt. Rahmen und Dämpfer habe ich aus dem Bikemarkt, die Gabel ist ne Leihgabe aus meinem Hardtail und wird bei nächster Gelegenheit durch was Größeres ersetzt. Der Rest ist Restekiste (Bis auf den Umwerferadapter und die Satelstütze). Nach und nach kommen dann neue Teile, wenn der Kram nicht mehr taugt oder zerbröselt:




Bitte entschuldigt die Funktelefon-Qualität. Die Knipse ist mit der Frau und den Kindern unterwegs


----------



## sirios (27. Oktober 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> So dann melde ich mich das erste mal hier mit meinem neuen eigentlich Parkbike, was aber auch auf dem Trail was taugt. Rahmen und Dämpfer habe ich aus dem Bikemarkt, die Gabel ist ne Leihgabe aus meinem Hardtail und wird bei nächster Gelegenheit durch was Größeres ersetzt. Der Rest ist Restekiste (Bis auf den Umwerferadapter und die Satelstütze). Nach und nach kommen dann neue Teile, wenn der Kram nicht mehr taugt oder zerbröselt:
> 
> Bitte entschuldigt die Funktelefon-Qualität. Die Knipse ist mit der Frau und den Kindern unterwegs



Und? Zufrieden mit dem Fahrwerk? Hab mir auch nen Rahmen und nen Vivid im Bikemarkt organisiert, die Lyrik haute ich noch. Mir taugts so richtig gut.

Gestern hab ich auch mal auf 1x10 umgebaut. Leider fehlt mir noch das 42er Ritzel für hinten. Allerdings lief es auch so schon sehr gut. Dank des neuen Schaltwerks weiß ich jetzt wie hinüber mein altes XT war  









Derzeit 14,95 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (27. Oktober 2013)

Also die Lyrik ist mir ein bisschen zu klein in dem Rahmen. Meine hat auch nur 160mm. Da kommt ne Durolux mit 180mm rein. Gestern war es Teilweise sehr steil und technisch. Da haben sich die fehlenden cm Einbauhöhe bemerkbar gemacht. Ansonsten ist die Stahllyrik für mich über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Über den Dämpfer kann ich noch nicht viel sagen. Ich bin das letzte Jahr Hardtail gefahren und davor ein Stereo. Außerdem war gestern der erste nennenswerte Ausritt. Das muss sich erst mal einspielen alles.

1x10 reicht mir nicht. Mir reichen die 34 Zähne am Ritzel hinten nicht mal bei 2x9  Den Unterschied zwischen dem alten XT Schaltwerk an diesem Bike und dem Shadow plus an meinem Hardtail ist ohrenbetäubend. Ein neuer Antrieb steht also auch auf der "Habenwill"-Liste... 

Ich würde sagen meins wiegt knapp ein Kilo mehr. Wozu die Führung? Ist das keins von diesen neuen Blättern, die die Kette festhalten?

Und weil es ne Galerie ist und ich noch nicht viel Canyon zu bieten habe, besagtes Hardtail:


----------



## yellowstone29 (27. Oktober 2013)

Damit die Hardtails nicht zu kurz kommen, hier nochmal 2 von meinem 29er Yellowstone..




DSC07094 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC07095 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr


----------



## Crissi (27. Oktober 2013)

yellowstone29 schrieb:


> Damit die Hardtails nicht zu kurz kommen, hier nochmal 2 von meinem 29er Yellowstone..



Great pics!!!! Welche Kamera, objektive, Brennweite hast du benutzt?


----------



## jimmykane (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde ja mal ganz gewagt auf ne Sony NEX-5N tippen und ne kleine Brennweite ;-)

EDIT: Sieht nach Fish-Eye und auf anderen Fotos nach etwa 20-50 mm aus.


----------



## Crissi (27. Oktober 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Ich würde ja mal ganz gewagt auf ne Sony NEX-5N tippen und ne kleine Brennweite ;-)



Sach nur!? Kleine Brennweite, wär ich nie drauf gekommen!


----------



## jimmykane (27. Oktober 2013)

Nicht zu danken. Wahrscheinlich ist es ein 16 mm Pancake mit Fisheye-Converter. Aber noch weiter will ich das hier auch nicht ausarten lassen, ist ja ne Galerie ;-).


----------



## yellowstone29 (27. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ist ne nex-5n (da hat wohl einer bei Flickr geschaut )
Das objektiv ist bei beiden das Walimex pro fischeye 8mm f2.8
weil manuell, gibt es auch keine exif Daten im bild


----------



## jimmykane (27. Oktober 2013)

OK falsch getippt mit dem Converter . Da hätte ich aufgrund der Gruppe "Samyang 8 mm..." auch noch kommen können *g.

Super Fotos! Vor allem auch die Nachthimmellangzeitbelichtungen.


----------



## yellowstone29 (27. Oktober 2013)

Das SEL-16 mit Fischeye Konverter hab ich auch, das Walimex erst seid kurzem. Ist eine ganz andere Liga als die Konverter Lösung..

Danke! Freut mich wenn die Bilder gefallen!


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Oktober 2013)

In herbstlicher Umgebung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (29. Oktober 2013)




----------



## kNiRpS (29. Oktober 2013)

kurzes update:

sattel gestripped und wieder umbau auf zweifach --> strive defekt, deswegen momentan auch tourenrad


----------



## andreasweiland (29. Oktober 2013)

Sähe es mit rotem Lenker nicht nochmal besser aus? Ansonsten Hammer geile Karre


----------



## der_erce (29. Oktober 2013)

Wennst einen willst, hätt ich nen Spank Spike in Rot mit 5mm Rise abzugeben.


----------



## Arti33 (29. Oktober 2013)

Uad mal was in Grau !!


----------



## iquilibrium (31. Oktober 2013)

Meine neues 2014er Torque


----------



## iquilibrium (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie kann ich die Fotos groß rein stellen?


----------



## Mittelfranke (31. Oktober 2013)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Meine neues 2014er Torque



 gefällt 
Trailflow?


----------



## iquilibrium (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja genau das Trailflow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (31. Oktober 2013)

Warum gerade auf diese LaufrÃ¤der umgerÃ¼stet?  Aber schickes Bike!  Å®berlege auch auf ein EX umzusteigen.


----------



## iquilibrium (31. Oktober 2013)

Hab sie jetzt in 2. Generation und bin immer noch begeistert. 
Leicht, Steif und ohne Probleme Tubless fahrbar.


----------



## verano (31. Oktober 2013)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Meine neues 2014er Torque



Darf ich mal fragen, wie groß du bist und welche Rahmengröße das Rad ist? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iquilibrium (31. Oktober 2013)

188cm und L


----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. Oktober 2013)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Hab sie jetzt in 2. Generation und bin immer noch begeistert.
> Leicht, Steif und ohne Probleme Tubless fahrbar.



100% Zustimmung


----------



## sirios (1. November 2013)

Heute Abend Halloween auf dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buergie (1. November 2013)

Arti33 schrieb:


> Uad mal was in Grau !!




Das Bike ist schön aber die Verlegung der Leitung am Oberrohr

Ich habe meine unter der wippe her und dann unterhalb des Oberrohrs verlegt. Sieht Cleaner aus und stört nicht. 

Gruß
der buergie


----------



## chost (1. November 2013)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Meine neues 2014er Torque



ein fahrbericht wäre stark.
sieht auf jeden fall top aus das teil.

@ all
welche grösse bei 1,75 und 81cm schrittlänge,agiler wohl mit der s aber wenn es mal länger berg auf oder auf tour geht?

mfg


----------



## buergie (1. November 2013)

hier mal ein Foto von meinem....


----------



## der_erce (1. November 2013)

@sirios


----------



## Canyon_Dale (1. November 2013)

Irgendwie sind mir eure Räder zu sauber, benutzt ihr die überhaupt? 

Hier mein 1 Woche altes AL29 '2014. Wenn man nahe genug rangeht, erfährt man feine Pferde- und Kuh-Mist-Aromen. Heute beim Putzen hatte ich auch noch etwas herbere Aromen von Hund.

Vor allem eine Trinkflasche mit rosafarbenen Mustern sieht man in dieser Farhzeugkategorie eher selten. Allerdings hatte ich heute arge Erklärungsnöte meiner Tochter gegenüber, woher denn diese hell-, mittel- und dunkelbraunen Spritzer kämen...nun, ich hoffe, meine eigene Trinkflasche wird bald geliefert, ausgeliehen bekomme ich jetzt keine mehr 

Schönes WE, Klaus


----------



## Assy111S (1. November 2013)

Dann fang ich auch mal an 
Hier mal ein Dreckiges Strive













ja die Trinkflasche wurde schon geändert.......


----------



## buergie (1. November 2013)

das Strive sieht geil aus


----------



## iquilibrium (1. November 2013)

chost schrieb:


> ein fahrbericht wäre stark.
> sieht auf jeden fall top aus das teil.
> 
> @ all
> ...



Hatte das 2011er Trailflow und war so zufrieden das ich mir es noch mal gekauft hab   Bin dieses Jahr sogar nen AlpenX gefahren und das ging super. / Tage, 300Km und 12000Hm

Das Torque ist für mich die Eierlegendewollmilchsau


----------



## gavia64 (1. November 2013)

So mussen Rader aussehen!!!


----------



## grobi59 (1. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chost (2. November 2013)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Meine neues 2014er Torque



danke!
es ist der ccdb air cs verbaut oder der einfache ccdb air?

mfg


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (2. November 2013)

So jetzt auch mal was von mir, auch wenn's ja eigentlich genau so aussieht wie jedes andere Torque EX in rot und schwarz ...


----------



## 21XC12 (2. November 2013)

So machst du dir es Sitzrohr kaputt!


----------



## chost (2. November 2013)

chost schrieb:


> danke!
> es ist der ccdb air cs verbaut oder der einfache ccdb air?
> 
> mfg



hat sich geklärt die jungs aus koblenz haben geantwortet.

mfg


----------



## Zhen (2. November 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> So jetzt auch mal was von mir, auch wenn's ja eigentlich genau so aussieht wie jedes andere Torque EX in rot und schwarz ...



Holy Crap, Dude... du hast echt das lustigste Verhältnis von Ober- zu Unterkörper wenn man deine Sitzposition sieht und die Körpergröße dazu kennt


----------



## Nothing85 (2. November 2013)

Heute nochmal mit der 55cr. Nächste Woche kommt dann mal eine Lyrik rein. Mal sehen welche das Rennen macht und bleiben endgültig bleiben darf.








_sorry nur Handy dabei gehabt_


----------



## Boardi05 (2. November 2013)

Im Freeridesetup, heut mal n bissl Tiefenmeter gekillt, wenn man drei Seilbahnen vor der Haustür hat muss man die auch mal nehmen 






hab nun das originale Kashima Decal draufgemacht, schaut nun schöner aus als das komplett weiße, k.a. wieso Canyon da kein orignales drauf hat


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. November 2013)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Heute nochmal mit der 55cr. Nächste Woche kommt dann mal eine Lyrik rein. Mal sehen welche das Rennen macht und bleiben endgültig bleiben darf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du hast den 2,3er Baron drauf!? 

Wie ist macht sich der Dämpfer im Heck?


----------



## potzblitzer (2. November 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> du hast den 2,3er Baron drauf!?



Gute Wahl  Für Herbst/Winter meines Erachtens der beste Reifen vorne und hinten. Der 2.5er grippt zwar schon nochmal bisschen besser, aber mit den leichten 2.3ern ist das Bike unglaublich agil und schwimmt nicht auf im tieferen Matsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (2. November 2013)

Hab ja jetzt die RubberTante in 2,4 hinten drauf. Vorne wird wohl auch ein 2,3er draufkommen. Mit dem 2,5er ist es schon etwas schwerer

da hier die Gallerie ist, nach 4 Wochen Sportpause der erste Ausritt:


----------



## sirios (2. November 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hab ja jetzt die RubberTante in 2,4 hinten drauf. Vorne wird wohl auch ein 2,3er draufkommen. Mit dem 2,5er ist es schon etwas schwerer
> 
> da hier die Gallerie ist, nach 4 Wochen Sportpause der erste Ausritt:



Na da hab ich auch noch ein "Haldenbild"


----------



## Nothing85 (3. November 2013)

Ja ist ein 2,3 Baron. Also habe die Reifen Kombi selber hier aus dem Forum erlesen und bin ganz zufrieden. Nach vier Tagen Saalbach hat man ihn das zwar angesehen, haben mich aber nie im Stich gelassen. Jetzt wo es nass ist habe ich kaum Probleme mit weg rutschen. In zwei Situationen ist mir vorn mal das Rad etwas weg gerutscht aber das wäre sicher mit anderen Reifen genauso oder sogar früher passiert. Ich bin ganz zufrieden so lang man die Reifen wirklich nur auf Waldboden fährt ansonsten wird der Verschleiß zu hoch.

Zum Dämpfer...hatte das Rad damals so von Canyon gekauft und hatte nie Probleme mit weg sacken oder wippen. Neuerdings aber habe ich das gefühl das der Dämpfer etwas einsackt beim berg hoch fahren muss ich noch mal beobachten.
Hatte zwichen durch aus Neugier auch mal die Coil Version dran...aber fand den Unterschied zu gering um das Mehrgewicht in kauf zunehmen.


----------



## MUD´doc (3. November 2013)

Mal wieder nach länger Zeit unterwegs gewesen. 



 


Seitdem meine alte Digi-Cam den Geist nach 9 Jahren aufgegeben hat, macht es auch nicht all 
zu viel Spaß, nur mit der Handy-Knipse rumzugeistern... Zeit, für was Neues in dem Sektor.


----------



## Canyon_Dale (8. November 2013)

Aying. Blick nach Süden. November. 2013. 20,5 Grad Celsius.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. November 2013)

Die Schutzbleche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (9. November 2013)

Und die Plastikscheibe am Hinterrad!!


----------



## MikeZ (9. November 2013)

Und die Satteltasche...


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. November 2013)

Meine wollmilchende Eiersau 
Nachdem die exentr. Buchsen im CCDB Spiel hatten, hab ich sei mal mit dem RC2 getestet, und siehe da, sie passen.


----------



## yellowstone29 (9. November 2013)

Was ist das für ne große? XXXS? Also entweder hast Du ein Miniatur Torque, oder die Straßenposten sind bei euch deutlich größer als bei uns


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. November 2013)

HAHA, ja sieht schon krass aus 
Das ist Rahmengröße M, der Straßenpfosten gehört zu einer neu gebauten Umgehungsstraße.


----------



## andreasweiland (9. November 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Meine wollmilchende Eiersau
> Nachdem die exentr. Buchsen im CCDB Spiel hatten, hab ich sei mal mit dem RC2 getestet, und siehe da, sie passen.



Ich will auch n Stahldämpfer (vill. RS. vivid coil).  wie sieht das aus mit der Linearität? fehlt dabei nicht die Progression des Luftdämpfers? ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine


----------



## GeorgeP (9. November 2013)

Herbstlich schön


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. November 2013)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> Ich will auch n Stahldämpfer (vill. RS. vivid coil).  wie sieht das aus mit der Linearität? fehlt dabei nicht die Progression des Luftdämpfers? ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine


 
Ehrlich gesagt - Nein, weiß ich nicht. 
Also ich denke, ein berechenbarers Verhalten als das einer Stahlfeder wird es nicht geben.
Luft hat die Angewohntheit durchzusacken oder zu progressiv zu werden.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, meine ich, dass eine Stahlfeder ziemlich linear ihren Weg beschreitet, ODER? ^^
Hatte aber ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Luftdämpfer im Torque, bin super zufrieden mit meinen Stahldämpfern, und wenn man sie gescheit einstellt hat man auch nur noch selten mal einen Durchschlag.

Wenn ich irgendwo Stuss geschrieben habe, darf man mich gerne verbessern!


----------



## MikeZ (10. November 2013)

Das 29er Nerve sieht irgendwie komisch aus...
Als ob die bei Canyon bei der Probefahrt damit vor die Wand gefahren wären...!
Auch wenn´s toll rollt, rein optisch kann ich mich immer noch nicht mit den großen Rädern anfreunden.


----------



## simdiem (10. November 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Das 29er Nerve sieht irgendwie komisch aus...
> Als ob die bei Canyon bei der Probefahrt damit vor die Wand gefahren wären...!
> Auch wenn´s toll rollt, rein optisch kann ich mich immer noch nicht mit den großen Rädern anfreunden.



Das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (10. November 2013)

Als Chopper gefällt mir das FRX irgendwie auch recht gut


----------



## jimmykane (10. November 2013)

Shopper?  Da fehlt doch vorne der Korb!

Vielleicht war aber auch Chopper gemeint


----------



## whurr (10. November 2013)

Ooops 

Wobei, son Korb mit Blümchen vorne ... da denk ich mal drüber nach ...


----------



## derkeim (10. November 2013)

oder die lowrider aus dem bildhintergrund an die boxxer bruzzeln ...


----------



## der_erce (10. November 2013)

Woah...mach nen kürzeren Dämpfer rein und der Lenkwinkel wird p0rnös


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. November 2013)

MikeZ schrieb:


> Das 29er Nerve sieht irgendwie komisch aus...
> Als ob die bei Canyon bei der Probefahrt damit vor die Wand gefahren wären...!
> Auch wenn´s toll rollt, rein optisch kann ich mich immer noch nicht mit den großen Rädern anfreunden.





simdiem schrieb:


> Das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht



Der Prototyp des Rahmens war von mir, damals jedoch noch als 26" und mit etwas steilerem LW


----------



## andreasweiland (10. November 2013)

Mein Torque in "Bewegt"


----------



## MikeZ (10. November 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der Prototyp des Rahmens war von mir, damals jedoch noch als 26" und mit etwas steilerem LW
> Anhang anzeigen 261988



Haha, wie geil!
Was ist denn da passiert...?


----------



## DiHo (11. November 2013)

Tolles Video
Klasse gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buergie (11. November 2013)

tolles Video echt gut gemacht..


----------



## kube (11. November 2013)

Top Video Top Trail


----------



## simdiem (11. November 2013)

Yes, echt geniales Video!!


----------



## Keeper1407 (11. November 2013)

Selten so ein gutes Video gesehen. Top


----------



## 21XC12 (11. November 2013)

Und das Bike is nice!!!


----------



## Thiel (11. November 2013)

Wenn schon Fullface, dann auch bitte Knieschoner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andreasweiland (12. November 2013)

Danke  nächstesmal fahr ich ganz vorbildlich mit Komplettem Protektorensatz.
Dann wirds auch Sprunglastiger


----------



## oliverbigler (12. November 2013)

So, Meins ist nun auch fertig umgebaut, Grüsse aus der Schweiz, Oliver


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (12. November 2013)

Kannst du den Vivid nicht anders herum einbauen, wegenst besserer Schmierung?


----------



## buergie (12. November 2013)

@oliverbigler
sieht echt geil aus...

Gruß
buergie


----------



## whurr (13. November 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Kannst du den Vivid nicht anders herum einbauen, wegenst besserer Schmierung?



Würde auf alle Fälle gehen. Ich fahr ihn anders rum.

Im FRX passt das jedoch nur so. 
Mit Lufkammer oben stößt er an die Wippe.


----------



## whurr (13. November 2013)

oliverbigler schrieb:


> So, Meins ist nun auch fertig umgebaut, Grüsse aus der Schweiz, Oliver



Wie bist Du mit den Bremsscheiben zufrieden?
Ich hab die in einem anderen Bike ganz schnell wieder getauscht, da die Bremsleistung einfach nichts werden wollte.


----------



## oliverbigler (13. November 2013)

Hallo Whurr, bis jetzt bin ich ganz zufrieden, ich bin aber die Avid Scheiben gar nie gefahren, kann also nicht vergleichen, Grüsse


----------



## Wilddieb (13. November 2013)

Ich nenne die Dinger liebevoll: "Lametta-scheiben". 

Die gehören in den XC Bereich, sind für den AM oder Freeride Einsatz einfach nicht standfest genug.


----------



## oliver13007 (13. November 2013)

Umbaustufe 1

Dämpfer RockShox  Kage Coil RC gegen FUSION Vector HLR  AIR getauscht

Gewichtsersparnis: 500g ca.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (13. November 2013)

Sieht schick aus!
Wie bist du mit dem Vector zufrieden? Haste evtl nen Vergleich zum DBA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (13. November 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus!
> Wie bist du mit dem Vector zufrieden? Haste evtl nen Vergleich zum DBA?



Sehr geiler Dämpfer...spricht echt Sahnemäßig an...viel konnte ich nocht nicht testen, aber bis jetzt habe ich alles richtig gemacht mit der Wahl. Du muss auf keinen Tune achten, kannst den Piggy selber mit Luft befüllen und einstellen...
Gründe für den Dämpfer:
- Bottom Out
- Größer Verstellbereich 
- Kein Tune wählen zu müssen (da siehe Punkt 2)
- Günstig
- Leicht
Kein Vergleich zum DBA, aber der DBA ist mir persönlich zu kompliziert zum einstellen. Würde ich mir nicht kaufen-


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2013)

Gerade auf der Festplatte gefunden


----------



## drhackstock (14. November 2013)

Hallo, 2 Wochen vor geplanten Liefertermin bekommen  . Gr. L. Bremse von Elixir 5 auf Elixir 7 Trail umgebaut und im Frühjahr wird auf schlauchlos umgestellt 

mfg Hacki


----------



## filiale (14. November 2013)

Beim umstellen auf schlauchlos brauchste bei den x king etwas Geduld, nur die Protection sind offiziell zugelassen, daher dauert es länger bis Deine an den Flanken dicht werden.


----------



## drhackstock (14. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Beim umstellen auf schlauchlos brauchste bei den x king etwas Geduld, nur die Protection sind offiziell zugelassen, daher dauert es länger bis Deine an den Flanken dicht werden.


 
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. November 2013)

Mmh kann ich so nicht sagen. Bei mir kam absolut kein Tropfen aus der Karkasse.
Wenn dann liegts eher an einem undichtem Ventil oder Felgenband.

Die aktuellen Schwalbe waren da etwas zickiger 
Besonders an der Vulk.-Naht. zum Profil hin waren einige undicht.


----------



## filiale (15. November 2013)

Bei mir war beim MK und RK alles voller weißer Milch (RaceSport Version) an der Karkasse. Das Geheimnis war, ich hätte nach der Umstellung gleich mal 2-3 Stunden mit 3 bar Luftdruck fahren sollen. Ich habe tagelang die Reifen gedreht und gehofft (war eh Regen) das es irgendwann mal dicht wird. Ohne Bewegung durch fahren wurde das nix. Jetzt ist es komplett dicht. Eventuell Produktionsunterschiede.


----------



## Henning W (17. November 2013)

GC AL SLX 9.9. Gestern abgeholt und heuer mal 50km abgerissen. Nach über 20 Jahren 26er muss ich echt sagen, dass 29er ist ein riesengroßer Unterschied. Hätte ich mir nicht so vorgestellt


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. November 2013)

Quali geht so, aber zum letzten mal mit Gummi-LRS 





Bestellt sind nun 42er Mirfe Ritzel und das hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (18. November 2013)

wo haste bestellt? wiggles?


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. November 2013)

Hier im Markt. Es handelt sich aber um die Flow ex


----------



## DiscoDuDe (18. November 2013)

t


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. November 2013)

Mein mirfe Ritzel passt nit


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. November 2013)

Warum denn das?


----------



## sirios (20. November 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Mein mirfe Ritzel passt nit



Sram Kassette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. November 2013)

Klar, da ich das Japanzeug nit leiden kann. 
Hab aber auch en Sram-Mirfe. 
Leider is die Nabe des Crossmax etwas mirfe ungünstig. 
Nachbearbeitung läuft aber bereits.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (20. November 2013)

So hier jetzt auch mal mein mitlerweile 3. Canyon Bike ein Custom Torque! Es kommt noch ne neue Gabel rein und dann is das Bike fertig! Shortcage Umbau der XT Schaltung fand schon statt


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. November 2013)

Sehr geil!
Welche Gabel bekommst du?


----------



## DiscoDuDe (20. November 2013)

thx,

da kommt dann ne Dorado rein


----------



## quadratism (20. November 2013)

Hi, ich hoffe das die Frage jetzt nicht ganz deplatziert ist???
mich quält seit langem die Frage welche Rahmengrösse ich beim  2013er Torque FRX 9.0 Flashzone nehmen soll?! Ich bin 183,5cm mit ca.  87cm Schrittlänge. Ich habe schon viele dazu befragt und immer  unterschiedliche Antworten bekommen. Das Bike wird natürlich zweckmäßig  für Freeride bis leichten D.H verwendet, also weniger für lange  Ausritte! Mein Enduro (Cube Fritzz2011) ist in M, aber das kommt mir ab  und zu etwas klein vor! Wenn ich das Torque in "L" nehme, ist halt das  Sitzrohr 1cm höher als am Fritzz und das scheint mir wieder etwas zu  hoch...das mit der richrigen Rahmenhöhe, v.a im FR/ DH Berich ist schon  so ne Sache für sich (-;

CHEERS*


----------



## DiscoDuDe (20. November 2013)

hab nen freund der ist 181 und ich selbst 179, ich fahre M er will aber L weil es Laufruhiger ist und er längere Rahmen und Radstände mag!


----------



## quadratism (20. November 2013)

...THX a lot, wenn ich mir das DHX 2014 ansehe, ist der "L" Rahmen, vom Sitzrohr kleiner als das 2013 in "M"! Das ist echt zum Mäuse melken!!!
Ich denke, 47cm Sitzrohr ist irgendwie zu hoch, findest DU NICHT?!


----------



## yellowstone29 (20. November 2013)

Ein paar Bilder von meiner feierabend Runde eben..




DSC07509 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC07526 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC07527 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC07528 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr


----------



## sperare (20. November 2013)

Heute abgeholt. 2013er Canyon Nerve AL 8.0 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1518532?in=user


----------



## Ullerichs (21. November 2013)

Nice bike  
Hello everybody 
I just got my new nerve 29 al 9.9 sl 2014 yesterday! 
But i have a question regarding the new remote lockout.... 
The rear shock remote fells solid and powerfull, But my front shock fells very different. It fells much more slack and loose. I Can shift between ctd But it fells like the tenson of the spring is to loose. I haven't have a ride in the forrest jet, But I would imagine the a little bit of mud would interrupt the shiftning between ctd! 
What is your experience with the 2014 remote front shock ?
Mit freundlichen grüßen 
Henrik 
ps Sie dürfen gern auf deutch anworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (21. November 2013)

Es dauert ein wenig bis die Gabel eingefahren ist.


----------



## derAndre (22. November 2013)

quadratism schrieb:


> Hi, ich hoffe das die Frage jetzt nicht ganz deplatziert ist???
> mich quält seit langem die Frage welche Rahmengrösse ich beim  2013er Torque FRX 9.0 Flashzone nehmen soll?! Ich bin 183,5cm mit ca.  87cm Schrittlänge. Ich habe schon viele dazu befragt und immer  unterschiedliche Antworten bekommen. Das Bike wird natürlich zweckmäßig  für Freeride bis leichten D.H verwendet, also weniger für lange  Ausritte! Mein Enduro (Cube Fritzz2011) ist in M, aber das kommt mir ab  und zu etwas klein vor! Wenn ich das Torque in "L" nehme, ist halt das  Sitzrohr 1cm höher als am Fritzz und das scheint mir wieder etwas zu  hoch...das mit der richrigen Rahmenhöhe, v.a im FR/ DH Berich ist schon  so ne Sache für sich (-;
> 
> CHEERS*



Also ich bin knapp ein cm größer habe aber drei cm weniger Freiheit im Schritt und fahre ein 2011er in L. Das passt für mich gut obwohl mir das Sattelrohr auch zu lang erschien. Selbst in sehr steilem, technischen Gelände komme ich sehr gut zurecht. Wenn ich ne Variostütze verbauen sollte, dann eine die nicht so hoch aufbaut und Baggypants sind eher nicht angesagt aber das sind sie bei mir eh nicht  Ansonsten passt es sehr gut. 

Viel Erfolg bei der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## der_erce (22. November 2013)

Ullerichs schrieb:


> Nice bike
> Hello everybody
> I just got my new nerve 29 al 9.9 sl 2014 yesterday!
> But i have a question regarding the new remote lockout....
> ...



Are you talking about the fork performance or the remote lever itself?


----------



## quadratism (22. November 2013)

...okay, danke für Deine Antwort! Aber ein 2011er lässt sich  nur schwer vergleichen, da andere Geometrie-Daten. Man kann es eher so  vergleichen, das 2011er in "L"  ist etwa so groß, wie das 2012/ 2013er  in "M".

Das Bike von 2011 hat ein sehr kurzes Oberrohr und liegt auch net  so tief wie die beiden neueren Modelle. Also fahre ich  wöchstwahrscheinlich mit einem Flashzone 2013 in "M" ganz gut (-;

Baggys sind da eh fehl am Plartz, lieber was enges mit Stretch, wegen der Schrittfreiheit...die 80er lassen grüßen, yeah!


----------



## blackhelmet (23. November 2013)

Hier mal mein Nerve AM von letztem Jahr, jetzt auch mit einem grünen Sattel.


----------



## I3uchi (24. November 2013)

2014er Torque EX Trailflow. Seit 3 Wochen im Stall, die bisherigen Ausritte waren sehr vielversprechend - tolles Bike.


----------



## 3radfahrer (25. November 2013)

Zwei Canyöns einsam und verlassen! Da haben wir `se gleich mitgenommen!


----------



## Mithras (25. November 2013)

Was ist das denn ? Kunst oder Gedenkstätte?


----------



## der_erce (25. November 2013)

Sieht eher wie "nicht fertig" aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (25. November 2013)

ist das Kunst  oder kann das weg


----------



## 3radfahrer (25. November 2013)

Die Räder sind Kunstwerke, das stimmt! 

Nee ich weiß nicht so recht. Müsst ihr mal googeln: Halde Norddeutschland in Neukirchen-Vlyn. Sollte, glaube ich mal ein Partyzelt werden, oder so?!?


----------



## derAndre (25. November 2013)

Aber schön das schon mal Licht brennt, hehe.


----------



## Nico Laus (25. November 2013)

Das Trailflow da oben gefällt!


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (27. November 2013)

Hier mal meins...


----------



## der_erce (27. November 2013)

Nice...allerdings bin ich kein Freund der Gripshift und den daraus resultierenden (für mich) hässlichen Griffen. Sonst gefällt mir das GC super! Viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bison (27. November 2013)

Sieht gut aus das Canyon!


----------



## 4Stroke (27. November 2013)




----------



## Bike_Atze (28. November 2013)

Mal noch was leichtes schnelles...


----------



## astmonster3000 (28. November 2013)




----------



## der_erce (28. November 2013)

Ich kann diese Thumbnail - Bilder nicht ertragen. Auf meinem 2560 x 1600 Bildschrim sind die kaum zu erkennen...ihr dürft die Bilder gerne NOCH größer hochladen...bis sie an die Decke Schießen!


----------



## Königwagner (28. November 2013)

Ich seh nur Schraubstöcke ;-)


----------



## jimmykane (28. November 2013)

Und Reifen


----------



## Königwagner (28. November 2013)

Ja, Reifen ! Schade das man nix von den Bikes sieht


----------



## 21XC12 (28. November 2013)

Musst ihrrrr euch kaufen fette Fernseh mid funfziktausaaand Bigsel wie der_erce hadd!


----------



## mondo-mania (28. November 2013)

Oder strg drücken und 6 klicks nach hinten scrollen  Is billiger ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astmonster3000 (28. November 2013)

jetzt stellt euch doch mal nicht so an leute ... immer wird sich nur beschwert^^

ka warum das forum es nicht einfach runter scaled, werde mal sehn ob man da was machen kann...


----------



## mondo-mania (28. November 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> jetzt stellt euch doch mal nicht so an leute ... immer wird sich nur beschwert^^
> 
> ka warum das forum es nicht einfach runter scaled, werde mal sehn ob man da was machen kann...



Hier braucht man schon ne dicke Haut xD Aber ein bissl rumstänkern muss ja sein ;-)


----------



## astmonster3000 (28. November 2013)

mondo-mania schrieb:


> Hier braucht man schon ne dicke Haut xD Aber ein bissl rumstänkern muss ja sein ;-)



sonst wärs doch irgendwo langweilig... inet hier ist soooo langsam, der neue upload dauert ewig


----------



## astmonster3000 (28. November 2013)

hier also nochmal in kleiner, die neuanschaffung und das 11 jahre alte bike in einer leider sehr unordentlichen werkstatt


----------



## JulianM. (28. November 2013)

Pass auf, gleich kommen die ersten Kommentare wegen der schwarzen Scheibe....


----------



## 21XC12 (28. November 2013)

^^ Hehe!!! Jo jetzt sieht man es gut! Schön durchgezogen die Stealth Optik!

... bis in die Scheibe am Hinterrad!! XD


----------



## astmonster3000 (28. November 2013)

is schon gut, die kommt noch runter, versprochen


----------



## 21XC12 (28. November 2013)

Is ein schönes Rad! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## astmonster3000 (29. November 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Is ein schönes Rad! Viel Spaß damit!



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. November 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Musst ihrrrr euch kaufen fette Fernseh mid funfziktausaaand Bigsel wie der_erce hadd!



Ultra HD, UUUULTRA HD!!!  ... 

Aber ein einfaches editieren des Beitrags hätte es vermutlich auch getan. Gottlob, dass schon ne neue Seite angefangen wurde 

Die Scheibe ist doch egal. Hab meine bis zum Laufradwechsel am FRX gelassen...und dazu extra noch die Nabenputzbürsten in Neon dran gehängt, damit sich das motzen auch wirklich rechnet


----------



## ChrizZZz (29. November 2013)

Sieht richtig gut aus! 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## anulu (29. November 2013)

Schaut echt hübsch aus so ganz in schwarz!
Aba unordentliche Werkstatt? Da liegt viel zu wenig rum 

Nurn Handybild vom momentaner Aufbau:





Iwann kommt noch schwarzer Chromag-Lenker, schwarze Sattelklemme, Avidbremsen bleiben ersma drauf, da ich von denen positiv überrascht bin. Joa und immer mehr Dreck


----------



## Mithras (29. November 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ultra HD, UUUULTRA HD!!!  ...
> 
> Aber ein einfaches editieren des Beitrags hätte es vermutlich auch getan. Gottlob, dass schon ne neue Seite angefangen wurde
> 
> Die Scheibe ist doch egal. Hab meine bis zum Laufradwechsel am FRX gelassen...und dazu extra noch die Nabenputzbürsten in Neon dran gehängt, damit sich das motzen auch wirklich rechnet




Dat kenn isch


----------



## oliver13007 (29. November 2013)

anulu schrieb:


> Schaut echt hübsch aus so ganz in schwarz!
> Aba unordentliche Werkstatt? Da liegt viel zu wenig rum
> 
> Nurn Handybild vom momentaner Aufbau:
> ...



Die Gabel passt garnicht zum Bike...für meinen Geschmackt hätte sie schwarz sein müssen...aber Top Aufbau...ich bin auch fleißig am umbauen


----------



## der_erce (29. November 2013)

@Mithras ... hihi genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (29. November 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> XT Kassette 11-36 plus 42er Mirfe Ritzel
> SLX Shadow+ Mid Cage
> SLX 10fach Shifter
> XT 10fach Kette
> Race Face narrow wide 30T



Hallo,
wo hast Du das Race Face Narrow wide 30T bestellt. Ist es ein schwarzes.
Ich finde kein Händler die im Moment in schwarz liefern können.


----------



## anulu (29. November 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Die Gabel passt garnicht zum Bike...für meinen Geschmackt hätte sie schwarz sein müssen...aber Top Aufbau...ich bin auch fleißig am umbauen



Merci 

Ja das bekomm ich dauernd zu hören  Hab mir die damals geholt da sie um einiges günstiger war  
Mir persöhnlich is es egal ich fahr das Bike einfach und in echt ist es garnich so schlimm. Da stört mich das blaue Zeug viel mehr.

Dein Bock is aba auch hübsch!


----------



## oliver13007 (29. November 2013)

anulu schrieb:


> Merci
> 
> Ja das bekomm ich dauernd zu hören  Hab mir die damals geholt da sie um einiges günstiger war
> Mir persöhnlich is es egal ich fahr das Bike einfach und in echt ist es garnich so schlimm. Da stört mich das blaue Zeug viel mehr.
> ...



Wie gesagt mein Bike ist noch nicht fertig...
- X-Fusion Air Dämpfer
- Saint Kurbel
- Griffe Syntace
- Totem Air ist bestellt
und dann kommt die Avid Elixir 5 noch raus und Hop Pro Evo II LRS mit Spank Felgen rein

Was hast Du für ne Totem drin?? Zufrieden??


----------



## astmonster3000 (29. November 2013)

hier nochmal draussen


----------



## JulianM. (29. November 2013)

Chilliger Sattel


----------



## anulu (29. November 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mein Bike ist noch nicht fertig...
> - X-Fusion Air Dämpfer
> - Saint Kurbel
> - Griffe Syntace
> ...



Dat is ne Lyrik 180  Und ja sehr zufrieden! Das Ding schluckt alles weg


----------



## khrika (30. November 2013)

Geil 
Aber getuned oder? Sattel, Stütze Lenker...



Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Hier mal meins...


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (30. November 2013)

khrika schrieb:


> Geil
> Aber getuned oder? Sattel, Stütze Lenker...



Ja genau.
Sattel wurde gegen einen Selle Italia getauscht. 
Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker wurden gegen Syntace Teile getauscht.
Gewichtsersparnis is nicht die Welt, aber darauf kommt es mir nicht an.
Wenn schon Carbon, dann was hochwertiges.

Syntace habe ich bis jetzt an allen meinen Rädern gefahren.
Ich steh einfach auf die Teile!


----------



## khrika (30. November 2013)

Was bei dir syntace ist ist bei mir Ritchey  aber auch carbon,wird bei mir gewechselt sobald das Bike im haus ist 




Muddy-Maggus schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> Sattel wurde gegen einen Selle Italia getauscht.
> Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker wurden gegen Syntace Teile getauscht.
> Gewichtsersparnis is nicht die Welt, aber darauf kommt es mir nicht an.
> ...


----------



## Thor79 (30. November 2013)

Heute auf'm Kuhberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy-Maggus (1. Dezember 2013)

khrika schrieb:


> Was bei dir syntace ist ist bei mir Ritchey  aber auch carbon,wird bei mir gewechselt sobald das Bike im haus ist



Für welches hast du dich entschieden?
Dann aber auch bitte schnell Bilder sobald es da ist!


----------



## der_erce (1. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem ich nun eine Saison mit nem 5mm Rise gefahren bin, kehre ich wieder "zurück" zum 15mm. Diesmal in chrom, passend zu den Felgen. Dazu, neue Griffe von Odi. Alles nun etwas dezenter als letzte Saison.


----------



## Mithras (1. Dezember 2013)

Das passt richtig gut! Find ich besser als den Roten!


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Dezember 2013)

Sieht super aus! Die weißen Griffe und Bremse sind nicht so meins, aber sonst echt top!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Dezember 2013)

Das sieht aber wirklich sehr schick aus


----------



## Henning W (1. Dezember 2013)

Mensch, bei Euch sehe ich immer Top-Wetter und Sonneschein. Macht mich ganz neidisch .....

Von meiner gestrigen Tour. Das iPhone macht super beschissene Bilder ...









Zurück gings an der Lahn entlang und die Sonne hatte sich vorm untergehen noch mal ganz kurz gezeigt.
















*
Das iPhone produziert bei solche Lichtverhältnissen ganz üble Lensflares... Ist halt nur eine Schönwetterknipse *









*ACHTUNG !*

*Dummerweise habe ich meinen linken Winterhandschuh verloren, ist mir wohl aus dem Trikot gefallen . Haltet mal die Augen offen, ist einen blauer Pearl Izumi *


----------



## Nothing85 (1. Dezember 2013)

Da ich 2014 kein Canyon mehr fahren werde hätte ich noch ein Canyon Team Triko anzubieten. Größe M und wurde im Sommer gekauft.
Bei Interesse gern PN an mich.


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun eine Saison mit nem 5mm Rise gefahren bin, kehre ich wieder "zurück" zum 15mm. Diesmal in chrom, passend zu den Felgen. Dazu, neue Griffe von Odi. Alles nun etwas dezenter als letzte Saison.



Geiles Bike!! Sieht echt gut aus die Kiste!!


----------



## der_erce (2. Dezember 2013)

Merci Leute...  Ich war echt skeptisch wegen dem Lenker, aber es wirkt ruhiger und trotzdem nicht von der Stange. 
 @Nico Laus die Bremsen sind noch Original, daher der Akzent mit den Griffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (2. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir schon sowas gedacht. Teile nur der Optik wegen zu tauschen kann ganz schön ins Geld gehen. Daher sei dir der "Ausrutscher" verziehen.


----------



## der_erce (2. Dezember 2013)

Haha...ne nicht ganz so extrem...die alten Griffe waren auch schon durch nach einer Saison.


----------



## Deleted191060 (2. Dezember 2013)

Meins in freier Wildbahn


----------



## Drahtesel_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Robbbat schrieb:


> Meins in freier Wildbahn



Hoffe hast paar Kilmmzüge gemacht.


----------



## der_erce (2. Dezember 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Hoffe hast paar Kilmmzüge gemacht.



Dacht ich mir auch


----------



## Deleted191060 (2. Dezember 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Hoffe hast paar Kilmmzüge gemacht.


selbstredend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (2. Dezember 2013)

So..langsam wird das was mit dem Winteraumbau...


----------



## der_erce (2. Dezember 2013)

Nice


----------



## JulianM. (2. Dezember 2013)

Mit den Fat Alberts wirst du im Winter keine Spaß haben, ansonsten top


----------



## Manu84 (2. Dezember 2013)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## astmonster3000 (2. Dezember 2013)

cool, zwillinge! 

das rechte ist ein 8.9 und das linke ?


----------



## MUD´doc (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey astmonster3000
Dein Neues ist ganz schick, aber dein Altes find ich eigentlich noch fetter


----------



## Manu84 (2. Dezember 2013)

Sind beide ein 8.9 .

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeP (2. Dezember 2013)

Nach getaner arbeit


----------



## Nduro (2. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## astmonster3000 (2. Dezember 2013)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Hey astmonster3000
> Dein Neues ist ganz schick, aber dein Altes find ich eigentlich noch fetter



ist halt ein klassiker^^

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (3. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Nach getaner arbeit


Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum Eure Bikes unterwegs immer so sauber bleiben und meins jedes mal aussieht wie sau.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal mein Nerve bevor es was arbeiten musste 
Ich weiß is bissel unscharf das is mir aber erst daheim am PC aufgefallen.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum Eure Bikes unterwegs immer so sauber bleiben und meins jedes mal aussieht wie sau.



Das Bike auf dem Bild von GeorgeP ist ja wohl alles andere als sauber!


----------



## derAndre (3. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Bike auf dem Bild von GeorgeP ist ja wohl alles andere als sauber!



Das nennst Du alles andere als sauber???

Nein, war natürlich ein Scherz. Endlich mal ein Bike das mich an meine auf dem Weg nach Hause erinnert.


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Dezember 2013)




----------



## ollum104 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal meins... in der "black edition"...


----------



## oliver13007 (3. Dezember 2013)

@ ollum104
Hast Du die Stellen mit Folie beklebt??


----------



## derAndre (3. Dezember 2013)

Schick. Die blauen Speichen sind funky. Ist das "Rädchen" am Rahmen der Boxerbumper? Der untere Kettenstrebenschutz will nicht so recht ins Bild passen und diese Sattelhalterung finde ich persönlich unschön aber das ist Mosern auf sehr hohem Niveau


----------



## ollum104 (3. Dezember 2013)

ja, mit ner mattschwarzen Steinschlagfolie. 
Ging recht problemlos. Lediglich das gelbe Rahmendreieck zwischen Sattel- und Oberrohr ist überlackiert.

Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer können also wieder in den ursprünglichen Zustand gebracht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (3. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ist das "Rädchen" am Rahmen der Boxerbumper?



Richtig... und zugleich Leitungsführung.


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2013)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Richtig... und zugleich Leitungsführung.



ISt das neuerdings so oder von dir so "mißbraucht" ? Kettenstrebenschutz könnte man wirklich noch sauberer machen...sonst


----------



## oliver13007 (3. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> ISt das neuerdings so oder von dir so "mißbraucht" ? Kettenstrebenschutz könnte man wirklich noch sauberer machen...sonst



Das ist so


----------



## der_erce (3. Dezember 2013)

Aber bei dir ist der eigentliche Bumper an der Boxxer noch dran...bei ihm hingegen nicht  !


----------



## oliver13007 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja, wegen der Schraube die den Bumper am Rahmen hält...bei einem starken Einschlag braucht man auch den Bumber an der Gabel zusätzlich...Foto ist 5min nach dem zusammenbauen aus dem Karton entstanden...also Original


----------



## GeorgeP (3. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Das nennst Du alles andere als sauber???
> 
> Nein, war natürlich ein Scherz. Endlich mal ein Bike das mich an meine auf dem Weg nach Hause erinnert.




So seh ich bzw mein bike immer aus bei dem wetter, irgendwie finde ich aber auch immer jedes schlammloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (3. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> So seh ich bzw mein bike immer aus bei dem wetter, irgendwie finde ich aber auch immer jedes schlammloch



Ich bin mir mittlerweile sicher:
Die Schlammlöcher finden mich!


----------



## astmonster3000 (4. Dezember 2013)

ich hab einfach kein bock mehr nach jeder stunde fahrt das rad nochmal ne stunde sauber zu machen... das ist total nervig und wenn mans trocknen lässt wirds nurnoch schlimmer... 

mein prototyp zur zumindest teilweisen lösung , aus 1mm polycarbonat


----------



## oliver13007 (4. Dezember 2013)

Nicht schlecht die Lösung, aber damit hälst Du ja nur 10% vom Bike sauber  und den Rest musste doch wieder putzen


----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> ich hab einfach kein bock mehr nach jeder stunde fahrt das rad nochmal ne stunde sauber zu machen... das ist total nervig und wenn mans trocknen lässt wirds nurnoch schlimmer...
> 
> mein prototyp zur zumindest teilweisen lösung , aus 1mm polycarbonat



Also wenn man nicht unbedingt das Bike wieder ins Wohnzimmer an die Wand hängen muss, putz es einfach nach jeder zweiten oder dritten Ausfahrt. Dann sieht auch jeder auf anhieb das du es artgerecht bewegst.


----------



## GeorgeP (4. Dezember 2013)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> ich hab einfach kein bock mehr nach jeder stunde fahrt das rad nochmal ne stunde sauber zu machen... das ist total nervig und wenn mans trocknen lässt wirds nurnoch schlimmer...
> 
> mein prototyp zur zumindest teilweisen lösung , aus 1mm polycarbonat




Ist ja lustig, ich hab gestern auch an genau solch einer lösung gearbeitet.

Das hält zumindest den umwerfen soweit sauber und den dämpfer auch


----------



## oliver13007 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann auch Dreck


----------



## Nothing85 (4. Dezember 2013)

Also ich finde ein dreckiges Rad schöner als diese Lösung...


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann auch Dreck


----------



## der_erce (4. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hab noch eins, in voller Pracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (4. Dezember 2013)

Ist das aktuell????


----------



## astmonster3000 (4. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig, ich hab gestern auch an genau solch einer lösung gearbeitet.
> 
> Das hält zumindest den umwerfen soweit sauber und den dämpfer auch



ging mir auch um umwerfer und die gelenke... da sammelt sich einfach der meiste dreck und vor allem der dreck der dem bike schaden könnte wenn er denn wirklich mal überall in jede ritze reinkriecht und da hart wird 

ausserdem ist das die stelle die am schlechtesten zu putzen ist 

falls jmd polycarbonat braucht kann er sich gerne melden ... hab noch ein bisschen übrig


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ist das aktuell????


 
Nein, ist vom Mai 2013. Sieht aber aktuell mindestens genauso aus. Haben hier im Oberland schon ganz gut Schnee.

Das hier ist aktuell am Homespot, auch wenn kein Canyon bewegt wird


----------



## phoxxx (4. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal mein Canyon Nerve AL+ 7.0 mit Winterbereifung und anderem Lenker/Griffe/Sattel, aufgenommen am Montag.


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Dezember 2013)




----------



## 21XC12 (8. Dezember 2013)

Bin mal auf Luft umgestiegen!

Bild is vorübergehend abkömmlich! ^^


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. Dezember 2013)

Mit Vivian Air!


----------



## niemand66 (8. Dezember 2013)

Herbst im Allgäu


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (9. Dezember 2013)

Schick! aber warum bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der sich in dieser Jahreszeit nicht zum biken aufraffen kann??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mein Wasser im Garten schon abgedreht. Hab neulich mein Enduro mit Eimer und Schwamm sauber gemacht....das ist kacke. Daher bleiben die Bikes im Winter im Keller....


----------



## Tom33 (9. Dezember 2013)

jetzt stehts wieder im Radkeller... erst eingesaut und Spaß gehabt, aber nun wieder sauber und ohne Aufkleber. 3 Stück klebten am Rahmen...


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (9. Dezember 2013)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Schick! aber warum bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der sich in dieser Jahreszeit nicht zum biken aufraffen kann??




Geht mir grad auch so, aber heute werd ich meinen Schweinehund überwinden und ne Runde biken gehn 

Die Putzerei jedesmal is halt bissel nervig.


----------



## Mithras (9. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Wasser im Garten schon abgedreht. Hab neulich mein Enduro mit Eimer und Schwamm sauber gemacht....das ist kacke. Daher bleiben die Bikes im Winter im Keller....



Dito mit dem Wasser, ich nehme statt Schwamm einen Handbesen. Hab da so einen mit weichen Bortsten, warmes Wasser + Bikereiniger geht ganz gut und nen Schluck klares Wasser als Finish


----------



## Tom33 (9. Dezember 2013)

ich kann den WM-Anschluß benutzen... die Hin- und Herschrauberei der Anschlüsse und des Schlauches nervt zwar etwas, aber wenn ich eure Sorgen so lese, dann hat es mein Rad richtig gut.


----------



## der_erce (9. Dezember 2013)

Wieso Sorgen? Im Winter wird halt nicht gefahren. Ich kann mir sicher einen Schlauch aus dem Keller rauslegen, hab aber keine Lust dazu. Generell hat das mit dem Schwamm und Eimer schon gut funktioniert. Nur mein Problem war, dass der Dreck schon 1.5 Wochen fest war am Bike, vor allem in den Reifenstollen. Das hat echt ne Weile gedauert. Alternativ, könnte ich auch in ne Waschbox im Dorf fahren. Lösungen gibt es viele. Die Frage ist nur, hab ich Lust darauf  ! Und glaub mir, meine Bikes haben es mehr als gut bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (9. Dezember 2013)

Im Winter net fahren? Wie hältst du das denn aus?

Ich krieg ja schon Entzugserscheinungen wenn ich ne Woche net Biken war


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Dezember 2013)

Noch ein letztes mal zeigen,  bevor es verkauft wird.


----------



## der_erce (9. Dezember 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Im Winter net fahren? Wie hältst du das denn aus?
> 
> Ich krieg ja schon Entzugserscheinungen wenn ich ne Woche net Biken war



Gibt andere Sachen und Hobbies übern Winter.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ist der Absprung da hinten zwischen den beiden Fichten/Tannen? Dann wär das ne ganz schöne Distanz mit nem Hardtail!!



Freerider1504 schrieb:


>


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2013)

Nein, der Sprung ist bei den Witterungsverhältnissen fast nicht fahrbar. Ist ein kleiner Hip an der Ecke


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Dezember 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nein, der Sprung ist bei den Witterungsverhältnissen fast nicht fahrbar. Ist ein kleiner Hip an der Ecke



Achso!  Schönes Bild!!  Ich bin auch einer der wenigen der sich auf den Schnee freut! Man muss halt das beste draus machen!!


----------



## astmonster3000 (9. Dezember 2013)

hier hat jemand was von aufklebern auf dem rahmen geschrieben... welche klassen sind denn eure bikes ... meins ist klasse 3 (nerve 29) und da steht dabei dass man ab und zu mal einen sprung von max 60cm machen darf ... 
was haltet ihr davon ? wollen die sich absichern oder sind die zahlen ernst gemeint ?


----------



## der_erce (9. Dezember 2013)

Klassen??


----------



## rmfausi (9. Dezember 2013)

Das verstehe ich jetzt auch nicht und bitte um Erklärung.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Mithras (9. Dezember 2013)

meins ist klasse auch das von Canyon war klasse ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iconx (9. Dezember 2013)

Gibt seit 2014 Modelljahr Klasseneinteilungen. Sollen das Einsatzgebiet des Rades anzeigen.


----------



## Zhen (9. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein erstes Bild mit meinem neuen Torque und mir in Action =) Das war vor zwei Tagen in Bozen.


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Dezember 2013)

Habe direkt Lust mich jetzt aufs Bike zu schwingen.


----------



## astmonster3000 (9. Dezember 2013)

Iconx schrieb:


> Gibt seit 2014 Modelljahr Klasseneinteilungen. Sollen das Einsatzgebiet des Rades anzeigen.



okay, seit 2014, ist klar ^^

da das ja eine galerie ist versuche ich es mal mit bildern zu erklären:












qualität ist nicht gut aber das ist mir erst oben aufgefallen, wollte nichtmehr in den keller , viel zu kalt


----------



## der_erce (10. Dezember 2013)

Interessant. Sind dann auf den Bikes die Aufkleber auch drauf?


----------



## Henning W (10. Dezember 2013)

Ja ! Bei der Abholung wird aber darüber kein Wort verloren .... Sinn und Zweck bleiben mir auch schleierhaft ...


----------



## rmfausi (10. Dezember 2013)

Welcher ist bei einem Torque EX drauf? Kategorie 4 oder 5?? Vielleicht weiss jemand Bescheid und kann was dazu erzählen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## der_erce (10. Dezember 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> Ja ! Bei der Abholung wird aber darüber kein Wort verloren .... Sinn und Zweck bleiben mir auch schleierhaft ...



Ich denke man will sich hier rechtlich in gewissem Maße absichern. Wie das funktioniert weiß ich nicht, aber für mich heisst das, dass man für Gewährleistungen besser einen Anwalt in Bereitschaft haben sollte.


----------



## oliver13007 (10. Dezember 2013)

Sonntag Nachmittag (08.12.2013) mit unserem Fotografen Max im Wald...über ein Stern / Klick für's Foto der Woche würde ich mich freune und sage schon mal danke!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1529251?in=set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (10. Dezember 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Sonntag Nachmittag (08.12.2013) mit unserem Fotografen Max im Wald...über ein Stern / Klick für's Foto der Woche würde ich mich freune und sage schon mal danke!



Würd Dir gerne nen Stern geben, aber das Bild ist nicht wirklich verlinkt . Die Anordnung gefällt mir gut, aber vielleicht hätte es ohne Blitz (den man noch dazu links im Bild sieht) besser/natürlicher gewirkt? Allerdings ist das Kritik auf hohem Niveau. Schönes Bild !


----------



## oliver13007 (10. Dezember 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Würd Dir gerne nen Stern geben, aber das Bild ist nicht wirklich verlinkt . Die Anordnung gefällt mir gut, aber vielleicht hätte es ohne Blitz (den man noch dazu links im Bild sieht) besser/natürlicher gewirkt? Allerdings ist das Kritik auf hohem Niveau. Schönes Bild !



Ohne Blitz kannste nix sehen...wir hatte 2 Blitzschirmchen, einen normalen Blitz etc...

der Linkhttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1529251?in=set






ohne Blitz...bzw nicht im Blitzbereich


----------



## sirios (10. Dezember 2013)

Krass, das nenn ich mal nen finsteren Wald !


----------



## der_erce (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub dass der Blitz links im Bildausschnitt einfach stört. Das hätte man ggf. anders lösen können. Ansonsten ist denk ich die Benutzung absolut legitim.


----------



## oliver13007 (10. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich glaub dass der Blitz links im Bildausschnitt einfach stört. Das hätte man ggf. anders lösen können. Ansonsten ist denk ich die Benutzung absolut legitim.



Ja das stimmt, von Foto zu Foto ist das anders, mal blendet es mal nicht...aber der Blitz stand schon hinterm Baum  Nadelwaldstück...kein Laub auf dem Trail, aber dafür wenig Licht


----------



## derAndre (10. Dezember 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erstes Bild mit meinem neuen Torque und mir in Action =) Das war vor zwei Tagen in Bozen.


Sieht nach Spaß aus. Geiles Foto! Ich hoffe Du warst schnell genug das die Landung wieder weich wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (10. Dezember 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erstes Bild mit meinem neuen Torque und mir in Action =) Das war vor zwei Tagen in Bozen.



Staubtrocken isses hier zurzeit, war sicher Kohlern oder?


----------



## Zhen (10. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Sieht nach Spaß aus. Geiles Foto! Ich hoffe Du warst schnell genug das die Landung wieder weich wurde.



Ich glaube das Foto war tatsächlich von dem Run, in dem ich die Landung sauber erwischt habe  

@ Boardi05: Genau da =) Einfach ein absoluter Traum, wenn man aus Innsbruck kommt. Da liegt überall Schnee. Zu wenig um gescheit Ski zu fahren und zuviel um zu biken  Aber richtig coole Strecke, die ihr da direkt vor der Haustür habt. Mächtiges Geballer, aber sehr nice!


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Dezember 2013)

Henning W schrieb:


> Ja ! Bei der Abholung wird aber darüber kein Wort verloren .... Sinn und Zweck bleiben mir auch schleierhaft ...



Damit nicht andauernd irgendwelche Deppen bei Canyon anrufen und fragen ob sie mit ihrem Nerve CF den Bender-Drop springen dürfen! Haha! ^^


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Dezember 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Welcher ist bei einem Torque EX drauf? Kategorie 4 oder 5?? Vielleicht weiss jemand Bescheid und kann was dazu erzählen. Gruß rmfausi



Ganz klar 5


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Dezember 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> Hier mal ein erstes Bild mit meinem neuen Torque und mir in Action =) Das war vor zwei Tagen in Bozen.



Da bekomme ich direkt Bock zu ballern


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Dezember 2013)

Zhen schrieb:


> @ Boardi05: Genau da =) Einfach ein absoluter Traum, wenn man aus Innsbruck kommt. Da liegt überall Schnee. Zu wenig um gescheit Ski zu fahren und zuviel um zu biken  Aber richtig coole Strecke, die ihr da direkt vor der Haustür habt. Mächtiges Geballer, aber sehr nice!



Kohlern war letztes Jahr geil, mittlerweile is die total im Ar..., leider. Gibt viel besseres rund um Bozen 

Trotzdem bin ich aber seit 4-5 Wochen auf den Skiern unterwegs


----------



## Zhen (10. Dezember 2013)

Das macht mich jetzt aber neugierig  Magst du mir ein paar Tips geben? ^^


----------



## Micha382 (10. Dezember 2013)

Genau her mit den Tipps ð
Wenn ich im FrÃ¼hjahr wieder geschÃ¤ftlich in Bozen bin pack ich das Rad ein ð


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Dezember 2013)

Ein befreundeter Fotograf macht grad ne Fotoserie verschiedener Sportler. Leider nur im Studio...aber hey! Wann bekommt man schon en gratis Shooting verpasst


----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2013)

Geiles Composing.... Gefällt mir richtig gut! Was steht auf dem Shirt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (11. Dezember 2013)

"Das machst Du nie"      Das kann man doch erraten


----------



## Tom33 (11. Dezember 2013)

nettes Bild... bei posterjack gibt es bis morgen 50% auf Leinwände


----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab erst einen Kaffee....da is mit raten noch nix


----------



## oliver13007 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich auch erst einen Kaffee, aber ich habe auch schon ein Gals Wasser getrunken


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Dezember 2013)

geile Farbkombi bzw. geiles Bild!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Geiles Composing.... Gefällt mir richtig gut! Was steht auf dem Shirt?



Danke. Der Typ der das fotografiert und bearbeitet hat zieht hier grad mächtig ab. Is auch nur ne Vorabversion
Kennste das Shirt nit? War doch im Sommer der Renner von Bruchpilot


----------



## der_erce (11. Dezember 2013)

Ne..kannte ich nicht...habs aber vorhin bestellt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (11. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ne..kannte ich nicht...habs aber vorhin bestellt



Haha geil


----------



## Micha382 (11. Dezember 2013)

@Zhen

Was fährst du für ne Shorts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (11. Dezember 2013)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ne..kannte ich nicht...habs aber vorhin bestellt



Darf man fragen wo?


----------



## Zhen (11. Dezember 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> @Zhen
> 
> Was fährst du für ne Shorts?



Ist die Platzangst Ram. Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. Sehr robust, gut geschnitten. Nur im Hochsommer etwas warm


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (11. Dezember 2013)

Heißt momentan glaube ich Bulldog, die Ram gibts soweit ich weiß nicht mehr...


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Dezember 2013)

simdiem schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wo?



hier


----------



## oliver13007 (11. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> hier




*Größen:* S (ausverkauft) / M (ausverkauft) / L / XL (ausverkauft)


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Dezember 2013)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> *Größen:* S (ausverkauft) / M (ausverkauft) / L / XL (ausverkauft)



Demnach ist L noch da! 
Wo soll er's sonst gekauft haben? Das gibt's nur da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2013)

Saint montiert, passt ganz gut mit dem Kashima zusammen


----------



## sirios (11. Dezember 2013)

Warum der Wechsel von der Zee zur Saint?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Dezember 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Warum der Wechsel von der Zee zur Saint?



Berg-ab hatte n gutes Angebot der Saint, hab dann die Zee in den Markt (ital) gestellt und gleich mit Gewinn verkauft, dann hab ich gewechselt. War mehr so ne "style" Sache, schlussendlich hat mich die Saint 230 gekostet, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Hab nun auch den I-Specadapter bestellt, dann kommt die Schalthebelschelle auch weg.


----------



## Matze1503 (12. Dezember 2013)




----------



## sundawn77 (12. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> hier



Geil ist auch der Zusatz:

*Achtung:* körperbetont geschnitten  wenn ihr im Sommer zu viel Grillgut mit Bier hattet, lieber eine Nummer größer nehmen.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Dezember 2013)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Geil ist auch der Zusatz:
> 
> *Achtung:* kÃ¶rperbetont geschnitten â wenn ihr im Sommer zu viel Grillgut mit Bier hattet, lieber eine Nummer grÃ¶Ãer nehmen.



Das is auch geil! ^^

Lieferzeit: wenn auf Lager â innerhalb von 10 Tagen nach Zahlungseingang. Wir bearbeiten alle Bestellungen vÃ¶llig oldschool per Hand. Also bitte etwas Geduld wenn ihr nicht gleich eine BestÃ¤tigungsemail bekommt.


----------



## astmonster3000 (13. Dezember 2013)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Ist ja lustig, ich hab gestern auch an genau solch einer lösung gearbeitet.
> 
> Das hält zumindest den umwerfen soweit sauber und den dämpfer auch



gibts deinerseits schon erfahrungen ? konnte leider wg uni und erkältung noch nicht testen


----------



## Sasse82 (14. Dezember 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Ein befreundeter Fotograf macht grad ne Fotoserie verschiedener Sportler. Leider nur im Studio...aber hey! Wann bekommt man schon en gratis Shooting verpasst



Sehr geiles Bild! 
Genau mein Stil!

Ich muss mit meinen Jungs irgendwann auch mal ein Studio Shooting machen!


----------



## sirios (14. Dezember 2013)

So meine Schleuder ist jetzt mal vorerst fertig und auf 1x10 umgebaut . Allerdings hab ich noch keine Testfahrt mit 42er Ritzel gemacht, das kommt morgen.


----------



## Nico Laus (14. Dezember 2013)

Schick! Aber ohne Kefü oben wirds ne Qual.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (14. Dezember 2013)

Mal schauen wie sich das so macht. Ich vertraue ja auf die Fähigkeiten des Race Face Kettenblatts und des gedämpften Schaltwerks


----------



## Deleted 48245 (14. Dezember 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> So meine Schleuder ist jetzt mal vorerst fertig und auf 1x10 umgebaut . Allerdings hab ich noch keine Testfahrt mit 42er Ritzel gemacht, das kommt morgen



Hübsch!


----------



## Micha382 (14. Dezember 2013)

Willst du mit dem 42er noch bergauf strampeln?


----------



## sirios (14. Dezember 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Willst du mit dem 42er noch bergauf strampeln?



klar, warum denn nicht?


----------



## Micha382 (14. Dezember 2013)

Bin's noch nie gefahren, stell mir grad aber vor dass 42 ziemlich übel ist. Canyon verbaut ja bei den 1x11 34er Blätter vorne und bei ner Zweifachkurbel hab ich glaub 38 vorne. Weiß nicht ob ich da ein 42er für den Berg wollte...


----------



## mssc (14. Dezember 2013)

Das 42er ist hinten..


----------



## Micha382 (14. Dezember 2013)

Na dann - ich hab nichts gesagt ð


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Dezember 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Na dann - ich hab nichts gesagt ð



Macht dich sympathisch! Hab krÃ¤ftig gelacht!!


----------



## Zhen (14. Dezember 2013)

Haha, der war gut!  Schickes Radl übrigen, gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (15. Dezember 2013)

Zu viel GlÃ¼hwein macht's denken schwer ð
Bzw. ich hab mir schon wegen meinem Pudding in den Beinen Sorgen gemacht ð


----------



## Zhen (15. Dezember 2013)

@sirios was wiegt denn dein Hobel jetzt mit 1-fach?


----------



## sirios (15. Dezember 2013)

Ganz knapp 15 kg. Für mich passt das im Moment so .


----------



## Zhen (15. Dezember 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> Ganz knapp 15 kg. Für mich passt das im Moment so .



Für n Torque ist das das doch ein feuchter Traum!


----------



## andreasweiland (15. Dezember 2013)

Hab mal wieder ein Update 
--> RS Vivid R2C, tune low
--> Kashima Standrohre


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Dezember 2013)

hier mal meins in aktueller Ausbaustufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (15. Dezember 2013)

@andreasweiland  @FlyingLizard
Sehr hübsch!  Da mach ich mit! @sirios Thanx 4 Pics!


----------



## sirios (15. Dezember 2013)

Viel zu sauber die Bikes ð!


----------



## Zhen (15. Dezember 2013)

@sirios und @FlyingLizard habt ihr den CCDBA und den Vivid mal verglichen? Und wenn ja, könnt ihr bisschen was dazu sagen? Lassen sich deutliche Unterschiede feststellen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (15. Dezember 2013)

haben wir nicht gemacht. die werden sich aber bestimmt nicht viel schenken. mit dem ccdb muss man sich halt etwas mehr befassen. kann dir gar nicht mehr sagen was ich an setup fahre


----------



## andreasweiland (16. Dezember 2013)

Hatte es schonmal sowas wie ein Torque Treffen gegeben? Stell ich mir sehr Spaßig vor mit ner Horde Torques durch die Pampa zu Ballern


----------



## clemsi (16. Dezember 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> hier mal meins in aktueller Ausbaustufe



Hast du n mirfe ritzel hinten drauf? Was ist das vorne für ein KBlatt?


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja ist ein mirfe. Vorne als Notlösung ein 32er slx. 
Bestellt ist das 32er absolute Black und rote Schrauben. die Lieferzeit zieht sich etwas...
 @andreasweiland

In der Horde torquen,wäre mal was feines!


----------



## andreasweiland (17. Dezember 2013)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @andreasweiland
> 
> In der Horde torquen,wäre mal was feines!



Man könnte ja einen neuen Thread für ein Canyon Torque Treffen aufmachen


----------



## oliver13007 (17. Dezember 2013)

andreasweiland schrieb:


> Man könnte ja einen neuen Thread für ein Canyon Torque Treffen aufmachen



Bin ich dabei  

Update:






14.12.2013 in Belgien FilthyTrails


----------



## andreasweiland (17. Dezember 2013)

Thread Eröffnet --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11191000#post11191000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (17. Dezember 2013)

Seit heute wäre ich auch dabei





Komplett nur 14,65kg


----------



## der_erce (17. Dezember 2013)

Doch kein FRX geworden  Glückwunsch und viel Spass mit der Kiste


----------



## andreasweiland (17. Dezember 2013)

Glückwunsch, viel Spaß damit und willkommen im Club


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Dezember 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Komplett nur 14,65kg



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ist ein M oder? Wie groß biste denn? Die X01 ***sabber*** und geile schwarze Kassette ***sabbber*** ^^

Pump die Forke mal auf!! XD


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ist ein M

Ich bin 173. Hatte das Strive vorher auch in M


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Dezember 2013)

Man ich hab M und bin 184  Das PPS hat M ausgespuckt und auch als ich in Koblenz angerufen hab wurde mir zu M geraten! Angeblich fährt der Tibor auch M und der is 185!


----------



## Lung (17. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Man ich hab M und bin 184  Das PPS hat M ausgespuckt und auch als ich in Koblenz angerufen hab wurde mir zu M geraten! Angeblich fährt der Tibor auch M und der is 185!



Also ich bin 183 und fahre auch M (allerdings beim AL+) und kann mich nicht beschweren .


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Dezember 2013)

Willkommen und viel Spaß! 

Da fehlt aber noch Luft in der Gabel. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Dezember 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> Also ich bin 183 und fahre auch M (allerdings beim AL+) und kann mich nicht beschweren .



Danke man das beruhigt mich jetzt! Ich komm eigentlich auch sehr gut klar mit M, aber manchmal hab ich das Gefühl ich häng etwas weit vorne im Bike! Seit ich dem ich die Gabel von 170 auf 180 umgebaut hab ist es aber schon etwas besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (17. Dezember 2013)

Jo auf dem Foto fehlt noch Luft 

Am Telefon wurde mir auch zu M geraten. Geo ist ähnlich wie beim Strive



Wieviel Druck fahrt ihr im CCDB Air?


----------



## Lung (17. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Danke man das beruhigt mich jetzt! Ich komm eigentlich auch sehr gut klar mit M, aber manchmal hab ich das Gefühl ich häng etwas weit vorne im Bike! Seit ich dem ich die Gabel von 170 auf 180 umgebaut hab ist es aber schon etwas besser!




Das hatte ich auch, aber beim AL+ war Canyon ja auch der Meinung einen 80er Vorbau montieren zu müssen. Hab das Teil entsorgt und gegen einen 40er getauscht und nun ist es mein Enduro-Bastard .


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Dezember 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> ... und nun ist es mein Enduro-Bastard .



Hehe ^^


----------



## FlyingLizard (17. Dezember 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Wieviel Druck fahrt ihr im CCDB Air?




Fahrfertig mit ca. 82kg glaub ich 115-120 PSI


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Dezember 2013)

ok danke, dann hab ich einen Richtwert


----------



## Tom33 (18. Dezember 2013)

Nur so fette Kisten hier, ich trau mich trotzdem 




da steht der Teil...




da muss wohl etwas Luft raus...




ich finde dieses aufgeräumte Ausfallende einfach nur genial...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (19. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Man ich hab M und bin 184  Das PPS hat M ausgespuckt und auch als ich in Koblenz angerufen hab wurde mir zu M geraten! Angeblich fährt der Tibor auch M und der is 185!



Bin auch 184 und fahre das Gapstar in M, passt perfekt


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Dezember 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Bin auch 184 und fahre das Gapstar in M, passt perfekt



Hab den Tibor mal gefragt! Der fährt jetzt ein L! Vorher M weil er vom BMXen kommt! L wär mir aber das Sitrohr zu lang und M wünsch ich mir mehr Reach! Auf einen längeren Vorbau hab ich kein Bock! Whatever ... Bin auch zu frieden und werde jetzt erstmal dabei bleiben!


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Dezember 2013)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Nur so fette Kisten hier, ich trau mich trotzdem



Schön eingesaut, so musses es sein

Hier ist mein neues (leider noch die falsche Bereifung für das matschige Wetter draußen..)


----------



## Thor79 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage zu den Marsh Guards: für was sind die Dinger eigentlich gut? Wenn ich mir die zwei letzten gezeigten Räder hier angucke ist doch da trotzdem alles versaut, bei dem grünen CF sieht man es ja besonders deutlich.


----------



## anulu (20. Dezember 2013)

Meines Wissens sind die dafür da, dass dir das Zeug nich ins Gesicht fliegt und die Brille nich so stark verdreckt. Wollte das Teil auch mal testen... bringt es viel?


----------



## rmfausi (20. Dezember 2013)

anulu schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sind die dafür da, dass dir das Zeug nich ins Gesicht fliegt und die Brille nich so stark verdreckt. Wollte das Teil auch mal testen... bringt es viel?



Genau dafür sind sie hervorragend. 

Gruß rmfausi

happy biking ...


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Dezember 2013)

@Thor79 

Der Marsh Guard is genau in der Schusslinie! Es geht hauptsächlich um eine freie Sicht und nicht darum das Fahrrad vor Dreckbeschuss zu schützen!


----------



## Tom33 (20. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der Marsh Guard is genau in der Schusslinie! Es geht hauptsächlich um eine freie Sicht und nicht darum das Fahrrad vor Dreckbeschuss zu schützen!


genau so ist es und ich hätte das dem kleinen Ding eigentlich nicht zugetraut, aber das Gesicht bleibt wirklich sauber. Super Sache


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Freakrr (20. Dezember 2013)

Also mir gefällt die Optik in sw seht gut. Und der Aufkleber passt perfekt zu den Laufrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (20. Dezember 2013)

Lung schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch, aber beim AL+ war Canyon ja auch der Meinung einen 80er Vorbau montieren zu müssen. Hab das Teil entsorgt und gegen einen 40er getauscht und nun ist es mein Enduro-Bastard .


was hast du für nen vorbau genommen? im gelände kommt mir mein al+ auch manchmal etwas zu gestreckt vor....


----------



## Lung (20. Dezember 2013)

@stanleydobson Fahre nun einen Sixpack Menance (40mm) und – nur der Vollständigkeit halber – als Lenker einen Raceface Atlas (780mm).


----------



## admiralawesome (20. Dezember 2013)

Habe ein Video vom DHX Whipzone gefunden. 
Falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## sirios (20. Dezember 2013)

admiralawesome schrieb:


> Habe ein Video vom DHX Whipzone gefunden.
> Falls es jemanden interessiert.



Trottel die ohne Helm fahren. Aber das Bike ist echt nice!


----------



## derAndre (20. Dezember 2013)

admiralawesome schrieb:


> Habe ein Video vom DHX Whipzone gefunden.
> Falls es jemanden interessiert.


Schönes Bike aber was soll das urbane Gehampel ohne Helm, Skills und Style?


----------



## admiralawesome (20. Dezember 2013)

> was soll das urbane Gehampel ohne Helm, Skills und Style?


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht! -.-


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Dezember 2013)

Ah jetzt weis ich warum man so ein bike braucht, zum treppen schreddern


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (20. Dezember 2013)

Treppen runterrollen kann ich auch mit meinem  Nerve, dazu brauchts keinen Downhiller 

Lass doch mal was richtiges sehen oder is das Bike nur zur Deko und zum Angeben in der Schule da?


----------



## mlb (20. Dezember 2013)

Winterumbau Pt.1:


 

Mirfe Ritzel
170-er Lyrik Solo Air, mal schauen wie es sich fährt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (20. Dezember 2013)

Trio infernale


----------



## Alexhazard (21. Dezember 2013)

Bin seit letzter Woche auch dem Club beigetreten! Einfach nur geil, alles dran, was ich schon immer haben wollte...


----------



## schnubbi88 (21. Dezember 2013)

AL+8.0 SE


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Dezember 2013)

da ich gerade ein foto für nen bekannten gemacht habe...


----------



## r4dfahrer (21. Dezember 2013)

War mit dem Rockzone DHX in der Rheinebene unterwegs... war eine Quälerei


----------



## derAndre (21. Dezember 2013)

So meine Restekiste ist zumindest mal komplett. Ich muss also beim Bikewechsel nicht mehr schrauben. Ich hätte die Gabel gerne ganz Schwarz gehabt aber nur wegen ein bisschen Farbe 70,-€ hab ich nicht eingesehen. Bei dem Baby passt eh nix zusammen. Es muss rollen. Gut aussehen dürfen andere:


 Die Gabel hat dann auch die "richtige" Einbauhöhe. Mit der 160 Lyrik kamen in sehr steilem Gelänge ein wenig Überschlagsgefühle auf 
Irgendwann kommt noch ein 36 Blatt nebst Bash und ein Zweifachumwerfer, damit das Ding zumindest ein bisschen näher am Blatt liegt. Dann noch ein neues Ritzel damit ich damit auch Berge hoch komme und irgendwann eventuell eine Variostütze.

Morgen geht es an Fahrwerk testen und einstellen. Bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Dezember 2013)

X9 Umwerfer, Shifter und 36er Blatt hätte ich noch da. falls Interesse besteht, einfach ne Pn schicken.


----------



## derAndre (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte Shimano ist angesagt? In der Beschreibung steht sowas wie es passen "nur" Umwerfer von Shimano oder ist das Marketing Teilepartner Protection Bullshit?


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. Dezember 2013)

naja... es sind sogar die Sram Teile, die original verbaut waren


----------



## astmonster3000 (21. Dezember 2013)

so weit ich das verstanden habe müssen schaltwerk und griffe vom selben hersteller sein, beim umwerfer ist es egal, wie es dann mit dem rahmen aussieht weiß ich nicht aber teilepartner protection hört sich ganz nach canyon an ^^


----------



## dj_holgie (21. Dezember 2013)

Tom33 schrieb:


> genau so ist es und ich hätte das dem kleinen Ding eigentlich nicht zugetraut, aber das Gesicht bleibt wirklich sauber. Super Sache



Yep, und mehr brauch man ehrlich gesagt beim MTBen auch nicht. Bike muss man nach der Tour eh putzen..


----------



## pizzaboyhawai (22. Dezember 2013)

Meine XC Rakete.   von 2011. in XL


----------



## derAndre (22. Dezember 2013)

So, heute das Baby zum ersten mal mit der großen Gabel ausgeführt. Mach mehr Spaß. Die Sitztposition ist deutlich angenehmer, weniger Racelasting. Auch die hohe Front gefällt mir gut. Ich halte es da eher mit Fabien Barel. Ich gehe lieber aktiv tiefer vorne. Dieses dauerhaft passive tiefer gelegt sein, liegt mir nicht.





Auf Grund der Untergrundbedingungen war ein richtiges Fahrwerkssetup heute nicht drin. War froh auf dem Bock zu bleiben.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Sitztposition ist deutlich angenehmer, weniger Racelasting.


 
Ist das ein M? Wie groß bist du und wie ist deine Schrittlänge?


----------



## Tom33 (22. Dezember 2013)

links SL und rechts SLX, beide in L


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (22. Dezember 2013)

Fährst du dein Rad auch oder muss es sauber für die ganzen Fotos bleiben?


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Dezember 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Fährst du dein Rad auch oder muss es sauber für die ganzen Fotos bleiben?


----------



## Mittelfranke (22. Dezember 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Fährst du dein Rad auch oder muss es sauber für die ganzen Fotos bleiben?


----------



## BigDr (22. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand ein Bild vom Nerve 29 in der Farbe Meteor Grey-Cyan. Bis jetzt hat wohl jeder das stealth oder acid storm bzw. hab ich noch kein  Bild von Meteor Grey-Cyan gefunden!? Die gemachten Studio Bilder sind mir zu unnatürlich.

Grüße


----------



## derAndre (22. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ist das ein M? Wie groß bist du und wie ist deine Schrittlänge?


Der Rahmen ist ein L. Ich bin 184 cm und hab ne Schrittkürze von 84 cm (bin halt von den Proportionen noch ein bisschen näher am Affen als viele andere ). Der Rahmen ist mir also im Grunde ein bisschen zu hoch, für den Einsatzzweck aber der Reach passt mit dem 50er Vorbau gut.

Weniger Racelastig bezog sich auf die zwei cm mehr Einbauhöhe der Durolux im Vergleich zur 160er Lyrik vorher. Das macht sich deutlich bemerkbar. Dazu kommen noch zwei cm Spacer unterm Vorbau. Dadurch ist die Front jetzt 4 cm höher. Das ist schon gewaltig. Die Spacer kommen dann eventuell im der Zeit weg. Mal schaun wie sich das anfühlt.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Dezember 2013)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Fährst du dein Rad auch oder muss es sauber für die ganzen Fotos bleiben?



im winter gehts auf ski und snowboard den berg runter, daher isses sauber. Aber ja ich habs auch öfters mal eingesaut.


----------



## dj_holgie (22. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich macht man erst Bilder von seinem neuem sauberen Bike und saut es danach ein. Weil so sauber wird es wahrscheinlich nie wieder sein..

Das Strive find ich geil.


----------



## Trekki (22. Dezember 2013)

Ist noch im Aufbau und somit ungefahren.




Dreck folgt, wenn ich fertig bin 

-trekki


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist mir also im Grunde ein bisschen zu hoch, für den Einsatzzweck aber der Reach passt mit dem 50er Vorbau gut.


 
Hab gleiche Maße und fahre M! Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt! Die Höhe passt perfekt, aber ein längeres Oberrohr und somit etwas mehr Reach wären perfekt! Für mich wäre ein M Sitzrohr und ein L Oberrohr perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (22. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab gleiche Maße und fahre M! Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt! Die Höhe passt perfekt, aber ein längeres Oberrohr und somit etwas mehr Reach wären perfekt! Für mich wäre ein M Sitzrohr und ein L Oberrohr perfekt!



Genau das bräuchte ich. Bin mal ein Fanes mit L länge und M höhe gefahren. Das war perfekt. Aber mir ging es beim torque um Laufruhe und Parktauglichkeit.


----------



## Mithras (23. Dezember 2013)

Hab meine Zwei auch schon überholt. Nur noch mal die Pedale am Enduro checken


----------



## link789 (23. Dezember 2013)

hey boardi05, sind das auch die shimano saint pedale? passend zur bremse? xD .... 
...hab mir die saint bremse an meinem frx vor ein paar monaten nachgerüstet, und muss sagen ich bin total begeistert.


----------



## sirios (23. Dezember 2013)

Tolle Bikes @Gianty! Ich hab meins gerade eben mit etwas sprayonmud bearbeitet damit es auch so aussieht als würde es gefahren werden !


----------



## Alexhazard (23. Dezember 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die Torquer: hat jemand zufällig nen Respond 785mm über aus dem 2014er Torque,  im Tausch gegen einen Spank Spoon 762mm in schwarz? Ggf. auch Kauf...


----------



## Flachgauer05 (23. Dezember 2013)

Servus,

heut bei Föhn 13 Grad und blauem Himmel, nochmal eine Hausrunde gedreht,





morgen gehts mit dem Strive nochmal in die Berge, bevor der Schnee kommt 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom33 (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten 





Das Rad stand unter einem gelb beleuchteten Zebrastreifen (wollte es erst nicht einstellen - falsche Seite und der Ständer stört auch)


----------



## ASQ (25. Dezember 2013)

Tom33 schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten
> Das Rad stand unter einem gelb beleuchteten Zebrastreifen (wollte es erst nicht einstellen - falsche Seite und der Ständer stört auch)



Es gibt keine Falsche Seite, und der Ständer würde nur stören, wenn es ein klappständer wäre


----------



## DerDOM (25. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Mittelfranke (25. Dezember 2013)

da gebe ich ASQ recht. Und der Mann kann fotografieren 

Ebenso Frohe Weihnachten und erholsame Feiertage.


----------



## Alexhazard (25. Dezember 2013)

Einfach andersrum hinstellen, dann fällt der Ständer nur halb so sehr auf. Trotzdem cooles Foto, und... Frohe Weihnachten!!


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Dezember 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> ... Aber mir ging es beim Torque um Laufruhe und Parktauglichkeit.


 
Längerer Radstand = mehr Laufruhe, aber parktauglicher wird es dadurch nicht! Ist das Sitzrohr zu lang ist man auch in Bewegungsfreiheit etwas eingeschränkt. Ein kompaktes Bike lässt sich auch leichter in der Luft kontrollieren. Das beste Beispiel sind die Slopestyle-Bikes. Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile!


----------



## derAndre (28. Dezember 2013)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Längerer Radstand = mehr Laufruhe, aber parktauglicher wird es dadurch nicht! Ist das Sitzrohr zu lang ist man auch in Bewegungsfreiheit etwas eingeschränkt. Ein kompaktes Bike lässt sich auch leichter in der Luft kontrollieren. Das beste Beispiel sind die Slopestyle-Bikes. Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile!



Für's verspielte und fliegen hab ich ja das hier:



In der Luft Kontrolle habe ich damit auch einigermaßen:




Was das angeht mache ich mir bei dem Torque jetzt auch keine Sorgen. Es ist nicht bock schwer und nicht ewig lang aber doch deutlich länger als das BFe und hat ein bisschen mehr Federweg  Das etwas zu länge Sitztrohr könnte ein Manko sein aber ich denke da wird schon gehen. Die Jungs die es drauf haben, versenken Ihre Sattelstütze auch selten bis zum Anschlag. Ich muss halt einfach ein bisschen schneller werden. ;-)


----------



## nervy1962 (28. Dezember 2013)

happy trails
Dirk


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Dezember 2013)

@derAndre 

schönes Bike!!!


----------



## -MIK- (28. Dezember 2013)

Bääm, meine neue "Fat Lady"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (28. Dezember 2013)

Flashzone? sieht gut aus 
auch die Bilder an sich


----------



## -MIK- (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ist das Flashzone.

Danke.  Hatte gutes Licht an dem Tag.


----------



## Mittelfranke (28. Dezember 2013)

Cam? Objektiv?


----------



## -MIK- (28. Dezember 2013)

Nikon D300s, Nikon 70-200 f2.8 und Nikon SB-910 entfesselt per TTL.


----------



## derAndre (29. Dezember 2013)

Das gibt's doch gar nicht. Es fliegt:



Quelle: Filthy Trails on Facebook

Ich hoffe da kommen noch welche mit besserer Auflösung. Den Rest packe ich in den Canyons in Action Thread.


----------



## prophet1 (29. Dezember 2013)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Bääm, meine neue "Fat Lady"...


Hammer bike !!!


----------



## Henning W (29. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Bike Freund (30. Dezember 2013)

Mein Canyon FRX


----------



## ollinist (30. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schön. Aber das sieht so sauber aus . Hoffe dass sich das geändert hat ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master_KK (30. Dezember 2013)

Bike Freund schrieb:


> Mein Canyon FRXAnhang anzeigen 265640 Anhang anzeigen 265630 Anhang anzeigen 265631



Schönes FRX! Hast du das in den Wald getragen?


----------



## Master_KK (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues!

Mein Kopf passt heute leider nicht in den Fullface, aber immerhin ist der Umbau auf die 11-42 Kassette abgeschlossen.
Die Kettenführung ist noch nicht optimal und lässt sich am Torque mit dem 32er Blatt bei passender Kettenlinie auch nicht richtig einstellen. Mal sehn was ich da mache...
Gewicht jetzt knapp unter 16kg.


----------



## Trekki (2. Januar 2014)

Vor der ersten Tour



und ab jetzt wird es nie wieder so sauber sein


----------



## jaybe1966 (2. Januar 2014)

Mein Canyon Yellowstone AL 29 6.9 direkt nach dem Zusammenbau:


----------



## coast13 (3. Januar 2014)

so...Umbau fürs erste mal beendet 

Ur-Zustand (2001):








und jetzt:






tolles Bike...jetzt noch ein bisserl toller 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## niemand66 (3. Januar 2014)

Heute im Allgäu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoDuDe (5. Januar 2014)

Bike Freund schrieb:


> Mein Canyon FRXAnhang anzeigen 265640 Anhang anzeigen 265630 Anhang anzeigen 265631



hast du die schriftzüge selber umgemoddet? weil es war mal vor ein paar monaten in bikemarkt so ein frx  und würde mich interesieren wie ihr das gemacht habts! schaut top aus!


----------



## khrika (6. Januar 2014)

CF SLX 9.9


----------



## raptora (8. Januar 2014)

khrika schrieb:


> CF SLX 9.9




War die schöne grosse Plastikscheibe hinter der Kassette serienmäßig oder hast Du die nachrüsten lassen ??  

Ansonsten feines Rad und mal erfrischend was anderes als immer nur Fullys zu sehen,
man hat bald das Gefühl unter 180mm Federweg keinen Bordstein mehr hochzukommen.


----------



## coast13 (8. Januar 2014)

raptora schrieb:


> Ansonsten feines Rad und mal erfrischend was anderes als immer nur Fullys zu sehen,
> man hat bald das Gefühl unter 180mm Federweg keinen Bordstein mehr hochzukommen.


----------



## sirios (8. Januar 2014)

Weniger als 180 mm ist doch unfahrbar...Kann sowieso nicht verstehen dass sich sowas noch verkauft


----------



## Tom33 (8. Januar 2014)

oh Gott, sah meine Kiste nach der Tour aus... so extrem dreckig war das arme Ding bisher noch nicht. Aber der Weg dahin hat sich gelohnt


----------



## ASQ (10. Januar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Weniger als 180 mm ist doch unfahrbar...Kann sowieso nicht verstehen dass sich sowas noch verkauft



Und nicht vergessen, dabei schuhe mit "Air" sohle zu tragen ,, die bringen nochmal 10mm


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Januar 2014)

Master_KK schrieb:


>


 
Die Totem mit dem Renthal kommt mal richtig geil! Ist das ne Coil oder ne Air? Wie fährt die sich?


----------



## ASQ (10. Januar 2014)

Hier mal wieder n Pic 





...und kann sein das ich das schonmal gepostet hatte ,, ich machs einfach mal


----------



## Master_KK (10. Januar 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Die Totem mit dem Renthal kommt mal richtig geil! Ist das ne Coil oder ne Air? Wie fährt die sich?



Is ne Coil. Anfangs meint man sie wäre etwas straff, aber wenn´s dann schnell und ruppig wird läuft sie echt sahnig. Fahre die jetzt im 4. Monat, hab zwischendurch mal neu geschmiert und das Gefühl die wird immer besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (10. Januar 2014)

@*21XC12 *Cooler Aufkleber


----------



## 21XC12 (11. Januar 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> @*21XC12 *Cooler Aufkleber


 
Is das Bike von Master_KK!!


----------



## link789 (11. Januar 2014)

fettes bild @ASQ !


----------



## link789 (11. Januar 2014)

kleines nacht-toürchen, mein mitfahrer hat wieder festtagsbeleuchtung xD


----------



## khrika (12. Januar 2014)

raptora schrieb:


> War die schöne grosse Plastikscheibe hinter der Kassette serienmäßig oder hast Du die nachrüsten lassen ??
> 
> Ansonsten feines Rad und mal erfrischend was anderes als immer nur Fullys zu sehen,
> man hat bald das Gefühl unter 180mm Federweg keinen Bordstein mehr hochzukommen.


Nein die Plastikscheibe war standard mässig drauf. Will sie aber entfernen muss nur noch das nötige Werkzeug organisieren.
100 mm Federweg ist genug  Zumindest für Uphiller


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (12. Januar 2014)

Die plastikscheibe kannst du einfach mit einem Teppichmesser anritzen, und sie dann an der Kerbe einreißen. Eine robuste Schere und etwas Geduld funktioniert auch


----------



## oliver13007 (12. Januar 2014)

Ein paar bewegte Bilder...und ein Foto aktueller Zustand jetzt mit der Code R


----------



## yellowstone29 (13. Januar 2014)

Ein wenig in B&W von meinem Yellowstone 29er..




DSC00331 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC00021 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr




DSC00038 von NexPictureBox auf Flickr


----------



## Zhen (14. Januar 2014)

Man kann zwar kein Canyon erkennen, aber ich garantiere, es war eins dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (14. Januar 2014)

Wunderschön 
Wo ist das?


----------



## Zhen (14. Januar 2014)

Das war am Sonntag in der Nähe von Haiming im Ötztal =)


----------



## Tom33 (15. Januar 2014)




----------



## filiale (15. Januar 2014)

wenn ich mir so das Bild anschauen, könnte ich platzen vor Wut...die blöden Waldarbeiter und Förster machen die Wege kaputt und dann wird auf die MTB Fahrer geschimpft...Frechheit...


----------



## kasteller (16. Januar 2014)

Hier mal unsere 2 Torques bei einer wohlverdienten Pause )


----------



## Tom33 (16. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> wenn ich mir so das Bild anschauen, könnte ich platzen vor Wut...die blöden Waldarbeiter und Förster machen die Wege kaputt und dann wird auf die MTB Fahrer geschimpft...Frechheit...


net uffreche... das bringt ja nix. Habs vor Jahren erlebt, der grüne Zipfelklatscher hatte sich vor uns aufgebaut und es wäre fast eskaliert, 3 Monate später waren die mit schwerem Gerät auf eben diesem Trail unterwegs. Der war danach dauerhaft im Arsch... Sind halt Nutzwälder und da macht so eine 2m Regel unheimlich viel Sinn. Ich habe inzwischen meine eigene 2m Regel - vermeide Wege die breiter als 2m sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (17. Januar 2014)

wollt nur ma kurz meine neue, alte 2005er Nixon mit neugemachten Decals zeigen (die alten waren murks)
mir gefällt das 2014er Manitou design so gut. kurzerhand selbst gemacht 










greetz


----------



## littlewhity (17. Januar 2014)

Heute angekommen


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Januar 2014)

Drei auf einen streich


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Januar 2014)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Drei auf einen streich



Wo ist das? Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## GeorgeP (17. Januar 2014)

Das ist die dhünntalsperre


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2014)

Co1n schrieb:


>


 
Geiles Bike! Noch ein breiter Lenker mit etwas weniger Rise und es sieht richtig geil aus!


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Heute angekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 268045


 
Bist du das mit der rosa Schleife? ^^ Dreh mal das Bild!


----------



## littlewhity (17. Januar 2014)

nein 

aber meine freundin meinte, dass das so viel hübscher aussieht ...


----------



## dime75 (19. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein momentaner Aufbau


----------



## sundawn77 (19. Januar 2014)

Du kannst die Leitung der Reverb durchs Oberrohr ziehen...falls Du das nicht wusstest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dime75 (19. Januar 2014)

Doch das wusste ich, aber für'n bikepark geht's so schneller zu wechseln


----------



## reifentod (20. Januar 2014)

GEiles FRX


----------



## reifentod (20. Januar 2014)

Und meine Kiste werfe ich auch mal dazu


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Januar 2014)

nach längerer Pause und Wartezeit auf Teile, die erste Fahrt. 
Neu sind Absolute Black 32er Kettenblatt + Schrauben, Lenker und Griffe. Zur Fahrt konnte ich die Kettenführung entfernen, aber für die Aufnahme benötige ich nochpassendes Werkzeug. Ohne Kettenklemmer bzw. Kettenabwurf 1fach zu fahren ist einfach genial


----------



## Deleted 48245 (20. Januar 2014)

@FlyingLizard: Ihr seid verrückt........ ( im positiven Sinne )


----------



## FlyingLizard (20. Januar 2014)

sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna!?


----------



## littlewhity (20. Januar 2014)

hab heute erstmal Marshguards und Pedale bestellt 
kommt übermorgen alles dran
DANACH mach ich mal ein richtiges Bild in guter qualität 
(FRX WHIPZONE 2013)


----------



## Whippy (20. Januar 2014)

Dann klink ich mich nach einem Jahr Forenenthaltsamkeit auch wieder ein. Mein neuster Zugang zum Strive ES 7.0. Das DHX  


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2014)

Schau an...so langsam trudeln die dicken Brummer ein.  Gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtmag (21. Januar 2014)

Dann mal wieder was leichteres. Fertig für die Rennsaison 2014:


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Januar 2014)

Sehr schönes Strive, was für ne Gabel haste drinnen?

Meins in HDR


----------



## der_erce (21. Januar 2014)

Auch schön die Strives


----------



## dirtmag (21. Januar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Strive, was für ne Gabel haste drinnen?


Lyrik Solo Air DH.


----------



## littlewhity (21. Januar 2014)

Whippy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 268793Anhang anzeigen 268794
> 
> Dann klink ich mich nach einem Jahr Forenenthaltsamkeit auch wieder ein. Mein neuster Zugang zum Strive ES 7.0. Das DHX
> 
> ...



Passt dir das DHX?
Schaut ein wenig klein aus...


----------



## oliver13007 (22. Januar 2014)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und dann gestern das: watch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2014)

Hoppla....wie ist das passiert?? Sofort die Canyoneros kontaktieren und ggf. schon mal damit abfinden, dass das Bike (wenn´s gut läuft nur das Laufrad) zu Canyon muß.


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Januar 2014)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe
> 
> und dann gestern das: watch



deine Kiste hat was! Was mit dem Freilauf passiert is, sollte aber eigtl. nicht vorkommen!
Hoffe du musst nicht ewig auf Ersatz warten.

@der_erce dein Profilbild is der Hammer


----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> @der_erce dein Profilbild is der Hammer



Merci


----------



## oliver13007 (22. Januar 2014)

Bin mit Sohnemann (4) bischen rumgefahren so mit 10km/h und dann auf einmal konnte ich treten wie ich wollte...ging nix mehr 

Habe gestern schon mit Canyon telefoniert und die sagten: Bitte schicken Sie uns beide Läufräder zu...wir leiten das dann an Sun Ringle weiter. Es dauert dann so ca. 2-3 Wochen. Reparatur oder neue Laufräder...je nachdem.

Bin jetzt mal gespannt...werde jetzt mal auf Hope Pro 2 Evo umstellen 

@ *der_erce *
*Ich überlege auch die Spank Spike 35AL + Hope Pro 2 Evo zu kaufen*
*Wie zufrieden bist du??*


----------



## der_erce (22. Januar 2014)

Hope pro2 Evo fahr ich schon lange auf meinem Enduro und jetzt auf meinem FRX .. .Bis jtzt nie Probleme. Dazu noch paar Spank´s (Subrosa / Spike) und alles ist Sahne


----------



## FK! (22. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein Al+7.0, nach einem "normalem" ausritt in heimatlichen Gefilden !!!


----------



## oliver13007 (22. Januar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hope pro2 Evo fahr ich schon lange auf meinem Enduro und jetzt auf meinem FRX .. .Bis jtzt nie Probleme. Dazu noch paar Spank´s (Subrosa / Spike) und alles ist Sahne



So muss das sein...werde mir die auch mal zulegen...bietet sich ja jetzt an


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Januar 2014)

Sun Ringle Naben halt. Das ist echt schade, dass die so anfällig sind.


----------



## oliver13007 (22. Januar 2014)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Sun Ringle Naben halt. Das ist echt schade, dass die so anfällig sind.



Das Bike ist vom 10/2013 und wurde mehr umgebaut als bewegt  Sehr sehr schade sowas


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Januar 2014)

Hab mir ja vorgeholt nix mehr zu SunRingle Dingel zusagen. 

Die "Flow Ex mit hope pro Naben" von Speer Laufräder kann ich dir auch empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (22. Januar 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hab mir ja vorgeholt nix mehr zu SunRingle Dingel zusagen.
> 
> Die "Flow Ex mit hope pro Naben" von Speer Laufräder kann ich dir auch empfehlen!



Bin recht schwer 92kg plus Bekleidung/Schutzausrüstung...brauche was "Gutes" und "Haltbares" deswegen dachte ich an die Spank Spike 35 Al ... die ist 35mm Breit


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Januar 2014)

Denke mal wenn die Flow Ex bei der Rampage gefahren wird, muss sie wohl einiges wegstecken können


----------



## oliver13007 (22. Januar 2014)

Sun Ringle werde da auch gefahren


----------



## littlewhity (22. Januar 2014)

Pedale sind heute angekommen


----------



## Alexander1984 (23. Januar 2014)

Mein erstes fully.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (23. Januar 2014)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## DaBot (23. Januar 2014)

Meins hängt laut Status von DHL in Neuwied rum seit Dienstag  Mal im Ernst: Wenn der Status sich nicht ändert, sollte man da mal nachfragen?


----------



## der_erce (23. Januar 2014)

Neuwied heisst nicht umsonst das Bermuda Dreieck von Canyon  ! Einfach Geduld. Das geht da schon irgendwann weg. Bei manchem hing es dort fast ne Woche, bei anderen wiederum nicht mal paar Stunden.


----------



## DaBot (23. Januar 2014)

Echt jetzt? Das macht es nicht besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (23. Januar 2014)

Kein Witz. 2012 hatte ich echt Glück. Mein FRX war damals nur wenige Stunden in Neuwied. Andere haben da echt ne Weile gewartet. Anrufen und nachfragen bringt nichts. Du brauchst einfach Geduld , so Leid es mir tut !


----------



## Newmi (23. Januar 2014)

Durchsuch mal das Internet, ob sich von dem DHL-Standort negative Berichte häufen.
Als ich letztens ein Bike zugeschickt bekommen sollte, hing das Paket auch 3 Tage in einem Zentrum fest. Nach Informationen durch die Google-Suche waren etliche Kunden von DHL sehr, sehr verärgert über den Standort. Zum Teil sind da Pakete bis zu 4 oder 5 Wochen gelegen. Dann die Info-Line angerufen, und das Problem geschildert. Die nette Dame meinte natürlich, das es ja nicht sein dürfte, und so ein großes Sperrgutpaket ja nicht gerade irgendwo untertauchen könnte. Am nächsten Tag war das Paket dann da.


----------



## DaBot (23. Januar 2014)

Danke, und ich hätte nicht nachlesen sollen. Die habens da ja scheinbar echt drauf. Naja...


----------



## Dice8 (23. Januar 2014)

War mit meinem Nerve AL+ 6.0 wieder im bergischen unterwegs.


----------



## Newmi (23. Januar 2014)

@DaBot 
So erging es mir auch. Aber ich war froh drüber, das ich angerufen hatte. Wer weiß, wie lange das sonst gegangen wäre.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (24. Januar 2014)

Als Abwechslung mal ein Rädchen im Fahrbetrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Januar 2014)

Whippy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 268793Anhang anzeigen 268794
> 
> Dann klink ich mich nach einem Jahr Forenenthaltsamkeit auch wieder ein. Mein neuster Zugang zum Strive ES 7.0. Das DHX
> 
> ...


Hallo MeMa
Namensänderung?


----------



## DaBot (25. Januar 2014)

Es. Ist. Da. Hach, wie Weihnachten


----------



## der_erce (25. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch


----------



## waldi28 (25. Januar 2014)

So, unsere Familie hat auch noch einmal Nachwuchs bekommen.
Es ist ein Grand Canyon AL in XS geworden.
Jetzt ist die Familie fast komplett.


----------



## Luckboxx (25. Januar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Pedale sind heute angekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 268972



welche sind das?


----------



## littlewhity (25. Januar 2014)

Das sind Sixpack Kamikaze in hellblau


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Januar 2014)




----------



## potzblitzer (26. Januar 2014)

Hier mal wieder mein Hobel. Noch nix verändert seit Sommer. Im Frühjahr wirds wohl paar Updates im Fahrwerk geben. Macht auch im derbsten Matsch viel Spaß


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. Januar 2014)

Mein FRX in Aktion und beim Sturz


----------



## Killabeez (28. Januar 2014)

Meine Lady, schön dreckig wie es sich gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. Januar 2014)

Nice... Ist das mit Kage und Boxxer RC?


----------



## Killabeez (28. Januar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nice... Ist das mit Kage und Boxxer RC?


 
Danke, jap Kage RC und Boxxer RC.


----------



## lopolos (28. Januar 2014)

Hier mein neues Schneemobil :


----------



## Thor79 (28. Januar 2014)

die Klingel ist cool, kashima like
was ist das denn für'ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## lopolos (28. Januar 2014)

Vllt. etwas zu grell, die Klingel. Muss noch etwas in der Sonne bleichen.Rahmen 22" - XL, passt super bei 1,90m KG.


----------



## Mario432 (28. Januar 2014)

Hier mal ein älteres Canyon


----------



## Jogi (29. Januar 2014)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein älteres Canyon
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 270184


Ach, ein 2009er ES...hatte ich auch mal , allerdings mit HS-Kurbel. Das musste letzten Winter einem FRX weichen, jetzt kommt noch ein Spectral dazu, wenns denn mal lieferbar ist


----------



## Qya (30. Januar 2014)

Ich bevorzuge evtl. das neue Nerve .. laut Canyons Schweizer Seite sind die Bike gegen 03/14 lieferbar.
Headshot ... ich will doch nur mein 13tes ausgeben -.-


----------



## Manu84 (30. Januar 2014)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kube (30. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## lopolos (30. Januar 2014)

@Qya: da kann ich dir nur beipflichten!


----------



## Chrissdk (1. Februar 2014)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> und dann gestern das: watch




stehen da im Regal K2 fatties ?


----------



## BastiEnduro (1. Februar 2014)

@juppi13007 Habe das selbe gehabt bei der selben Nabe. Ist jetzt zum Glück wieder auf dem weg daheim. Aber ich hatte eine Woche kein Bike.. Die Sun Naben und Felgen sind glaub ich auch nicht die besten..


----------



## wurstzipfel (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mich hier mit einreihen zu dürfen...

Das ist jetzt der Finale Aufbau meiner ollen Karre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bin für Kritik offen...

Die Deemax sind für einige aussenstehende vlt. etwas überdimensioniert,aber halten meine 110kg Fahrfertig gut aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und 13,2 kg ist glaube ich mehr als ok für eine L


----------



## littlewhity (1. Februar 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


>



SIEHT GEIL AUS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (1. Februar 2014)

*Goile Lütte!*
Da passt ´ne Menge 
Gute Einstellung zu den LRS, daher fahre ich an meinem ESX auf bei 100kg auch die DTSwiss E2000.
Stabilität geht vor Leichtbau ;]P


----------



## astmonster3000 (1. Februar 2014)

absolut geil


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. Februar 2014)

Ziemlich geil mit den Deemax


----------



## wurstzipfel (1. Februar 2014)

@all 
THX
Freut mich wenn es gut ankommt.
Fährt übrigens auch ziemlich goil 
Ride on


----------



## sirios (1. Februar 2014)

@BastiEnduro Die Räder von Sun sind das allerletzte!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Februar 2014)

-


----------



## wurstzipfel (1. Februar 2014)

Da kann ich sirios nur zustimmen,das ist der letzte schrott.
Als ich mir mein Strive gekauft habe ( gebraucht ) war besagter LRS verbaut,und nach einer Woche intensiven testen's war er im eimer...
Ich hab es auf mein Gewicht und meine Fahrweise geschoben,aber im nachhinein von vielen Strivlern gehört und gelesen,das sie die selben Probleme hatten und haben.
Deswegen,gleich runter und nen neuen LRS drauf.


----------



## sirios (1. Februar 2014)

Canyon tut sich damit nicht wirklich nen Gefallen wenn die weiter diesen Mist verbauen...


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. Februar 2014)

Das ist aber nicht nur bei CANYON ein leidiges Thema. Die meisten der von Bikeherstellern verbauten LRS taugen recht wenig. Trotzdem scheint die Rechnung aufzugehen. Die Jungs mit Problemen legen sich recht schnell ordentliche Laufräder zu, der Rest merkt nichts von der schlechten Qualität weil sie vielleicht eher auf Feldwegen unterwegs sind ( oder zu den Leichtgewichten gehören ).


----------



## simdiem (1. Februar 2014)

Mein DHX ist endlich fertig: 

Vorher:





Nachher: 





Heute habe ich es dann zum ersten Mal aus dem Keller geholt und bin eine Runde durch die Straße gefahren. Und ich muss sagen es fährt sich Hammer. Draufgestiegen und direkt wohl gefühlt! Der Hammer. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder bei anständigem Licht!


































Die ganze Story vom Umbau gibts im DHX Thread 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (1. Februar 2014)

@simdiem super gemacht! gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut !


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. Februar 2014)

Echt schick !!!
Viel Spass damit...


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Mein DHX ist endlich fertig:
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...


Absolut geil! Hast dir ja echt viel Mühe gegeben! Sag mal bescheid wie die Hope sind!


----------



## nervy1962 (2. Februar 2014)




----------



## nervy1962 (2. Februar 2014)

Meins auch mal in der endgültigen Version.
Nerve AM7.0/2011.
Erst sauber




 



 

Dann artgerecht schmuddelig


 

 

 

 

 

Happy trails

Dirk


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Februar 2014)

Wow, da hast du dir aber viel Arbeit gemacht!
Mir gefällt es optisch zwar nicht so besonders, wirkt irgendwie altbacken, aber das darf dir egal sein.  Evtl wären schwarze Räder passender.


----------



## nervy1962 (2. Februar 2014)

Hatte bei der Farbekombi so die Vorstellung von Caffe Latte, Caramel und Whiskey mit Kirschen oder Erdbeeren

Happy trails
Dirk


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Februar 2014)

Ähh sorry, meinte das DHX vor deinem Post.

Bei deinem Bike passt das Weiß schon  ganz gut.


----------



## BastiEnduro (2. Februar 2014)

Aber dafür nen hammer preis mit richtig guter Ausstattung abgesehen vom LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (2. Februar 2014)

@sirios @wurstzipfel @21XC12 @nervy1962 

Vielen Dank! Ich freue mich, wenn meine Idee auch bei anderen Gefallen findet!!!
@nervy1962 Deins sieht aber auch sehr lecker aus. Besonders wenn es geputzt ist 



Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wow, da hast du dir aber viel Arbeit gemacht!
> Mir gefällt es optisch zwar nicht so besonders, wirkt irgendwie altbacken, aber das darf dir egal sein.  Evtl wären schwarze Räder passender.


Es kann ja auch nicht alles gefallen  . Ich bin zwar selber ein Fan von Neonfarben, ich liebe meine neongrüne Jogginghose , allerdings hat mir das an einem Bike noch nie wirklich gut gefallen. Ich denke auch, dass man sich daran ziemlich schnell sattgesehen haben kann. 
Ich steh da mehr auf Understatement und ein wenig Eleganz   Es soll schick, edel und zeitlos aussehen. Ich denke, dass mir das beim DHX ganz gut gelungen ist. Wie es mit schwarzen Laufrädern aussehen würde interessiert mich allerdings auch!! 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## der_erce (2. Februar 2014)

Die Decalls sind wirklich sensationell. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Aber das Cockpit schreit doch eigentlich schon nach ner Fatbar oder nem Chromag Fubar OSX. Einzig die Laufräder stechen ins Auge und wirken noch etwas deplatziert.


----------



## sirios (2. Februar 2014)

Der Fatbar wird wohl der neue Volkslenker . Ich bin auch schon aber überlegen 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Micha382 (2. Februar 2014)

Hab den schon seit über einem Jahr am Strive und muss sagen der fährt sich 1a ;-)


----------



## der_erce (2. Februar 2014)

der Lite hängt bei mir am Enduro


----------



## rmfausi (3. Februar 2014)

Hi Simdiem,
dein Rad gefällt mir richtig gut.  Hast du wieder alles mit Steinschlagfolie abgeklebt oder warum glänzt der Rahmen so?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (3. Februar 2014)

Meine zwei bikes auf einem Bild


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Februar 2014)

@*simdiem*

Sehr geil geworden, vor allem schön konsequent das Konzept durchgezogen


----------



## christophersch (3. Februar 2014)

@simdiem Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Ich finds richtig geil! also so richtig! Nochmal DEUTLICH besser als dein altes Frx.Ich hoffe es gehts euch allen gut. Hab lang nicht mehr von mir hören lassen. Das Studium frisst einfach zu viel zeit. Aber Radfahren tu ich noch und ein Frx bzw. DHX Treffen muss unbedingt im Sommer folgen!cheers
_Christopher


----------



## Blue729 (4. Februar 2014)

War dieses Bike hier in Prototyp?
Ev. eines der neues Enduros für 2015?


----------



## astmonster3000 (4. Februar 2014)

sieht aus wie ein prototyp, der dämpfer ist verdeckt und das oberrohr passt zu keinem der derzeitigen fullys 

wo und wann war das ?


----------



## sirios (4. Februar 2014)

Leute das ist ein gaaaanz alter Hut! Das wurde hier schonmal diskutiert. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr ob es der potentielle Strive Nachfolger oder ein Spektral Prototyp war.


----------



## MCdrive (4. Februar 2014)

Das war beim Superenduro 2013 in Finale Ligure glaub ich.Der Fahrer ist Fabian Barel.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Februar 2014)

Das Bike ist der Strive nachfolger, wann der aber kommt ist fraglich, sollte eigentlich schon 2014 kommen, aber daraus wurde nix. Nun wird gemunkelt er wird in Riva im Mai vorgestellt, aber ich denk der wird vllt auf der Eurobike vorgestellt. 

An sich solls ein Enduro sein, mit 160mm und 650B


----------



## Blue729 (4. Februar 2014)

Offenbar hat der Strive Nachfolger keinen schwimmend gelagerten Dämpfer...schade

Erinnert irgendwie an ein Radon Slide


----------



## astmonster3000 (4. Februar 2014)

weisst du ob dieses oberrohr so bleiben soll ? da sieht man ja garkein hydroforming ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dime75 (4. Februar 2014)

Sonntägliche Fangopackung


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Februar 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist der Strive nachfolger, wann der aber kommt ist fraglich, sollte eigentlich schon 2014 kommen, aber daraus wurde nix. Nun wird gemunkelt er wird in Riva im Mai vorgestellt, aber ich denk der wird vllt auf der Eurobike vorgestellt.
> 
> An sich solls ein Enduro sein, mit 160mm und 650B


Der Strive Nachfolger kommt nächste Saison aber das auf dem Bild wirds nicht sein das war nur ein von Canyon zusammengebastelter Rahmen um irgendwas zu testen.


----------



## Nduro (5. Februar 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> Sonntägliche FangopackungAnhang anzeigen 271416



Sieht gut aus.
Bringt der Mash guard hinten was.? Auf dem Bild, sieht es nicht so aus.


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub die Position bringt nur Richtung Dämpfer was. Nach oben ist die Schutzwirkung gen Null.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Februar 2014)

astmonster3000 schrieb:


> weisst du ob dieses oberrohr so bleiben soll ? da sieht man ja garkein hydroforming ^^


 
Warum brauchst Du Hydrogeformte Rohre? Das ist beim Oberrohr ein teurer Spaß der nur unter Designaspekten seine Berechtigung hat.


----------



## dime75 (5. Februar 2014)

Also so wirklich gebracht hat das Ding hinten nichts, aber war auch nur mal testweise  Dafür ist es vorne auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, die Goggle ist schön spritzfrei geblieben Hinten hab ichs auch gleich wieder verbannt *ironiemodus ein: is ja auch nur unötig Gewicht. ironiemodus aus*


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (5. Februar 2014)

Hoffentlich verändern sie noch das Oberrohr, das passt gar nicht zum Rest!


----------



## peeeti (5. Februar 2014)

Ne Saint vorne und hinten aber noch nen RS Kage als Dämpfer drin... also da sollte schon nen VIVID oder CCDB rein


----------



## astmonster3000 (5. Februar 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Warum brauchst Du Hydrogeformte Rohre?


würde designtechnisch besser passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (5. Februar 2014)

gehört zwar nicht unbedingt in die Galerie aber was solls... 
hat jemand schon einen Vergleich gehabt (oder hat einen)
von einem CCDBA (13'er Modell) im Torque zu einem 14'er Modell mit -->CS?
Danke


----------



## Uni560 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich kann dir leider keinen Vergleich zwischen CCDB Air und CCDB Air CS geben, aber ich merke einen guten Unterschied zwischen Offen und CS aktiv.
Sprich es fährt sich spürbar leichter bergauf, als komplett offen. (Torque EX 2014 Trailflow)


----------



## Mittelfranke (5. Februar 2014)

danke ^^ 
weitere Meinungen / Erfahrungen?


----------



## sirios (5. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Ne Saint vorne und hinten aber noch nen RS Kage als Dämpfer drin... also da sollte schon nen VIVID oder CCDB rein



Warum? Der Kage ist ein Super Dämpfer. Gibt sogar einige die den Kage dem Vivid vorziehen. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Februar 2014)

Ich durfte heute mein neues Baby einweihen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (5. Februar 2014)

Hier nochmal mein 2011er Torque in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe. Grundlage war das Torque Alpinist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dime75 (5. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Warum? Der Kage ist ein Super Dämpfer. Gibt sogar einige die den Kage dem Vivid vorziehen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



 das sehe ich genauso und dank den Huber-Buchsen spricht der Kage super sensibel an. Der Vivid kommt aber spätestens dann rein, wenn der Kage den Geist aufgibt. Priorität hat jetzt erstmal mal der Lrs, ich trau den Ringels ned so ganz übern Weg, da ich mittlerweile doch schon bemerkt habe, daß die Dinger ganz schön zum flexen neigen  auch nach mehrmaligem nachziehen der Nippel 
Ansonsten bin ich aber mit meiner Kiste sehr zufrieden und dieses Jahr wird dann eine Woche Latsch Vinschgau unsicher gemacht, mal schauen wie sich die "Wilde Hilde" dort so macht


----------



## der_erce (5. Februar 2014)

Schicke Torque´s


----------



## dukester155 (5. Februar 2014)

@ Torque

Ein aufgeschnittener Schlauch als Kettenstrebenschutz? Keine schlechte Idee. Werde ich auch mal testen.


----------



## der_erce (6. Februar 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> @ Torque
> 
> Ein aufgeschnittener Schlauch als Kettenstrebenschutz? Keine schlechte Idee. Werde ich auch mal testen.


Ich glaub das ist so ziemlich einer der ältesten Bike-Hacks den ich kenn. Gibt auch z.b. noch aufgeschlitzten Mantel um die Sattelstütze (Profil natürlich nach außen)  für Parks mit Schlepplift.


----------



## reifentod (6. Februar 2014)

Wie gesagt mit den Huber Buchsen geht der richtig gut
super sensibel ich bräuchte kein vivid weil der kage mit Huber Buchsen kein Druckpunkt hat wie der Vivid....


----------



## reifentod (6. Februar 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> Sonntägliche FangopackungAnhang anzeigen 271416


Und meins liegt im Hintergrund


----------



## peeeti (6. Februar 2014)

Hab das Canyon Torque frx Whipzone von 2013 auch in Pogo Grey ... aber bei mir spricht der Kage mal gar net an.... vorallem bei Bremshuckeln springt mir mein Heck rum wien Hund sein Schwanz. Und Rebound ist jetzt nicht übermässig eingestellt.


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Februar 2014)

Richtige Federhärte verbaut? Vorspannung raus nehmen, Druckstufe aufmachen wird helfen.


----------



## peeeti (6. Februar 2014)

450 Feder .. eigentlich okay für mein Gewicht ... härter wäre zu Hart. Vorspannung ist eigentlich maximal ne halbe Umdrehung. Compression ist ganz offen.


----------



## oliver13007 (6. Februar 2014)

Kann ja dann nur noch der Rebound sein...Mein Vox Van RC aus meinem Torque lag wie ein Brett...aller erste Sahne. Entweder machste was falsch in den Einstellungen oder der Dämper ist defekt. Testen... mit den Einstellungen rumspielen, wenn es nicht hilft einschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (6. Februar 2014)

Was wiegst du denn? 450er Feder bei der Einbaulänge ist ja nicht gerade Elfenhaft.


----------



## peeeti (6. Februar 2014)

241 ist die ebl und ich wieg 90 ... bin ja auch net so nen Wurzelzwerg wie die meisten hier ^^ 185cm


----------



## oliver13007 (6. Februar 2014)

194, 95kg waren es bei mir


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Februar 2014)

Siehste, das wäre mir zu hart (und dir offensichtlich auch).


----------



## peeeti (6. Februar 2014)

Wenn man jetzt nach dem SAG geht müsste aber die Federhärte von 450 eigentlich passen.... und bei Drops is er ja schon immer schön ausgelasstet


----------



## reifentod (6. Februar 2014)

Reifen Luftdruck??


----------



## peeeti (6. Februar 2014)

2,2 bar mit minions


----------



## Nico Laus (6. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt nach dem SAG geht müsste aber die Federhärte von 450 eigentlich passen.... und bei Drops is er ja schon immer schön ausgelasstet


Na mit ganz offener Druckstufe ist das auch kein Wunder. Wieviel SAG hast du denn? Auf das SAG-Meter von Canyon kannst du dich nicht verlassen.
Nimm eine weichere Feder und dafür mehr Druckstufe. Fährt sich viel besser so.


----------



## peeeti (6. Februar 2014)

so 20% glaub ich... schon lang nimma drauf geschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (6. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> so 20% glaub ich... schon lang nimma drauf geschaut


Beim FRX würde ich "artgerechte" 30...35% SAG anstreben.
Ich hab ja an meinem XC-Hobel schon fast 30%


----------



## oliver13007 (6. Februar 2014)

Jogi schrieb:


> Beim FRX würde ich "artgerechte" 30...35% SAG anstreben.
> Ich hab ja an meinem XC-Hobel schon fast 30%



Ich fahre auch zwischen 25 - 30%


----------



## peeeti (6. Februar 2014)

Finde ja gernerell, dass das torque frx kein downhiller sondern ein freerider ist. Ist halt agil und bla aber worldcup strecken sind nicht wirklich so angenehm damit. Zumindest die in Schladming nicht ^^ ... da wird das "Heck" so steif bei vielen unebenheiten... steht auch eigentlich in jedem Test drinnen über das FRX.


----------



## christophersch (7. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Finde ja gernerell, dass das torque frx kein downhiller sondern ein freerider ist. Ist halt agil und bla aber worldcup strecken sind nicht wirklich so angenehm damit. Zumindest die in Schladming nicht ^^ ... da wird das "Heck" so steif bei vielen unebenheiten... steht auch eigentlich in jedem Test drinnen über das FRX.


naja. Nun machst du es aber schlimmer als es ist. Vielleicht ist es für die WC Fahrer schwer mit dem Bike in die Top 10 zu fahren, aber die Strecken sollten dem Bike keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten. Ruppig wird es ab einem bestimmten Tempo mit jedem Bike...


----------



## kasteller (7. Februar 2014)

Also die Feder wäre mir definitiv zu hart! Ich fahre mein 2013' er whipzone mit einer 400'er Feder, minimaler Vorspannung,
ergibt ca.35% Sag, funzt wunderbar . Sei es bei Bremswellen oder großen Sprüngen.
Ach ja, wiege mit Rüstung auch ca. 90 + x )


----------



## peeeti (7. Februar 2014)

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/bigbikes-downhiller-0212.pdf

Da steht zwar, dass das Canyon "mit" das beste Bike ist ... aber auch nur weils die beste Ausstattung hat! in Vergleich zu BIkes die ungefähr das gleiche gekostet haben. Aber im Fazit steht auch drin das der Hinterbau selbst mit einen CCDB nicht hinterher kommt. Und das nur in BIkepark Osternohe wo die Strecke eh nicht wild ist.

Hab noch ein Commencal v3 zuhause. Im Test schneidet es zwar relativ schlecht aber ... aber auch nur weil Marzzochi Mist verbaut ist. Jetzt ist in meinem ein CCDB und ne Worldcup drin.
Und v3s werden im Worldcup gefahren und 2013 in Andorra sogar das Heimspiel gewonnen.

Edit: Bozen und Osternohe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (7. Februar 2014)

Und was machst du mit dem CCDB und der WC Boxxer, wenn du schon am Kage scheiterst? Also man kann sich ja vieles irgendwie zurechtreden... crazy stuff hier


----------



## reifentod (7. Februar 2014)

Ich bin ganz zu frieden mit dem Kage rc habe ihn mit huber buchsen verbaut und spricht super sensibel an
Und WC möchte ich ja eh net fahren mit dem Whipzone..


----------



## peeeti (7. Februar 2014)

Liegt eher am Hinterbau und nicht am Dämpfer  außerdem hab ich jetzt mit dem CCDB auch nen sag von ca 30% und mit den Einstellungen komm ich irgendwie besser klar als nur mit compression und rebound  weiss man wenigstens wofür low und high zug/druckstufen sind. Und nicht nur Knopf für alles ^^. Außerdem hab ich mit der Boxxer Race kein Problem von der Einstellung her. Problem is nur das ich zwischen zwei Federn fahre und ich das ganze mit der Compression regeln muss. Worldcup hab ich jetzt halt schön zwischen den beiden Federn eingestellt .
Und nen gebrauchter CCDB im gutem Zustand kostet genau so viel wie nen neuer Kage ^^


----------



## peeeti (7. Februar 2014)

Ja Huberbushings hab ich im canyon net....

Außerdem verkaufst doch eh dein Canyon NicoLaus und in der Beschreibung steht drin, dass du es sehr selten gefahren bist^^ Da kann man nur 1 und 1 zusammen zählen.


----------



## Ridfargo (7. Februar 2014)

Ich bin heute in den weiten, weiten heiligen Canyon Tempel gefahren um das Nerve Al+ mal Probe zu fahren ... eigentlich ohne Kaufabsicht. 
Nachdem ich dann dem Berater von Canyon etwa 1 Std seiner Lebenszeit gestohlen habe und ich ihm 1000 Löcher in den Bauch gefragt habe, war der "haben will" Effekt doch größer und ich habe zugeschlagen. Hier mal der Aufbau des Bikes in Bildern:


Bild1:
Noch schön verpackt.







Bild2:
Alles ausgepackt.






Bild3:
Erstmal den Lenker dran gebaut (man beachte den High-Tech Monatgeständer).







Bild 4:
Ein Rad haben wir schonmal.






Bild 5:
Hinterrad ist dran, hier ist mir aufgefallen dass die Leitungen für Bremse und Reverb irgendwie komisch aussehen 






Bild 6:
Schonmal fast Fertig, Pedalen müssen noch vom alten Bike ab und hier dran. 






Bild 7:
Pedalen sind dran und jetzt hab ich auch einen richtigen Montageständer benutzt.






Bild 8:
Das alte und das neue ..






Bild 9:
einmal der Popo






Bild 10:
Die Schokoladenseite






Leider konnte ich wegen des doch sehr bescheidenen Wetters keine Runde drehen. Vieleicht klappt dass ja aber morgen.


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Ja Huberbushings hab ich im canyon net....
> 
> Außerdem verkaufst doch eh dein Canyon NicoLaus und in der Beschreibung steht drin, dass du es sehr selten gefahren bist^^ Da kann man nur 1 und 1 zusammen zählen.


Weil mir das FRX so gut gefallen hat, ich aber selten 200mm Federweg und 63° Lenkwinkel brauche, habe ich mir die light-Version davon gekauft: Das Torque EX. Für das FRX fehlen mir die passenden Strecken.


----------



## simdiem (7. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Die Decalls sind wirklich sensationell. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Aber das Cockpit schreit doch eigentlich schon nach ner Fatbar oder nem Chromag Fubar OSX. Einzig die Laufräder stechen ins Auge und wirken noch etwas deplatziert.


Danke dir!! Fürs Cockpit war eigentlich der neue Hope Lenker vorgesehen. Da dieser aber nicht rauskommen wird musste ich nach einer Alternative suchen. Der Vector ists geworden. Hauptsächlich aus dem Grund, da Syntace die Lenker auch belastungsgerecht testet. 


rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Simdiem,
> dein Rad gefällt mir richtig gut.  Hast du wieder alles mit Steinschlagfolie abgeklebt oder warum glänzt der Rahmen so?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Ganz genau. Der Rahmen ist genau wie der des FRX mit Steinschlagschutzfolie überzogen. Die aufgeklebten Decals würden sonst nicht sonderlich lange halten. 



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @*simdiem*
> 
> Sehr geil geworden, vor allem schön konsequent das Konzept durchgezogen


 Freut mich, wenn dir das Bike gefällt 


christophersch schrieb:


> @simdiem Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! Ich finds richtig geil! also so richtig! Nochmal DEUTLICH besser als dein altes Frx.Ich hoffe es gehts euch allen gut. Hab lang nicht mehr von mir hören lassen. Das Studium frisst einfach zu viel zeit. Aber Radfahren tu ich noch und ein Frx bzw. DHX Treffen muss unbedingt im Sommer folgen!cheers
> _Christopher


Hey, 
danke fürs  Kompliment.  Ja ich muss zugeben, dass mir das neue Designkonzept vom DHX mittlerweile wesentlich besser gefällt als das von meinem FRX  Es wäre cool, wenn ein Treffen diese Saison klappen würde! Wir können das aber auch gerne mal per PN besprechen!!
Das mit der Zeit wird übrigens nicht besser.. warte mal bis du arbeiten musst 

Gruß Simon


----------



## christophersch (8. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hey,
> danke fürs  Kompliment.  Ja ich muss zugeben, dass mir das neue Designkonzept vom DHX mittlerweile wesentlich besser gefällt als das von meinem FRX  Es wäre cool, wenn ein Treffen diese Saison klappen würde! Wir können das aber auch gerne mal per PN besprechen!!
> Das mit der Zeit wird übrigens nicht besser.. warte mal bis du arbeiten musst
> 
> Gruß Simon



haha. das stimmt. Ich hab die letzten Jahre aber auch viel gearbeitet und kenne das Problem. Aber seit letztem Jahr ist meine Ausgangssituation Bayreuth und nicht mehr Hamburg. Sollte also klappen.! 


Nico Laus schrieb:


> Und was machst du mit dem CCDB und der WC Boxxer, wenn du schon am Kage scheiterst? Also man kann sich ja vieles irgendwie zurechtreden... crazy stuff hier



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Maxmara67 (8. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## fuxy (8. Februar 2014)

Dann will ich hier mal meins vorstellen, ein FRX von 2013, frisch aufgebaut mit Neuteilen, bis auf die Laufräder.
Rahmen ist ebenfalls Neu, habe ich bei ebay zu einem sehr guten Kurs erstehen können.
Vielleicht liest ja der Vorbesitzer aus Kassel hier mit  dann bitte melden. Noch mehr Bilder sind in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (8. Februar 2014)

@fuxy Sehr schön. Und denk dran, was weiß ist muss weiß bleiben


----------



## sirios (8. Februar 2014)

Sehr schönes frx!

Weiß ist sexy


----------



## fuxy (8. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## astmonster3000 (9. Februar 2014)

leicht verdrecktes 2012er nerve al und 2014er nerve al 8.9 mit lev integra und 66sick sattel ... das 26er hat einen neuen, selbstgemachten dreckschutz, dann kommt nurnoch das flüssige an den umwerfer, ist dann etwas leichter zu reinigen... 
auf dem lenker hängt noch mein schal in den canyon enduro team farben ^^


----------



## minor (9. Februar 2014)

Brooks Sattel auf nem Canyon habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen... 
Und wenn ich mir ansehe, wie weit du die Stütze bei dem XC herausgezogen hast, dann würde ich sagen, das Bike hättest du ruhig ne Nummer größer kaufen können...


----------



## astmonster3000 (9. Februar 2014)

brooks ist geil... passt leider nicht so richtig zu meinem arsch, mein bruder mag ihn aber ... 

die stütze ist so weit draussen weil xlc gemeint hat irgendwelches grause dekor da drauf packen zu müssen und irgendjemand hat es mit nagellackentferner bearbeitet weils einfach nicht zum bike gepasst hat , die kommt nochmal runter


----------



## DiHo (9. Februar 2014)

Nerve AL einfach eine herrlich schöner Rahmen....


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Februar 2014)

Die Barends sollten am XC aber ab. In der jetzigen Position sind sie bestimmt keine große Hilfe - von optischen Aspekten mal ganz abgesehen. Das tolle Bike wirkt dadurch “etwas unschön“.


----------



## der_erce (9. Februar 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die Barends sollten am XC aber ab. In der jetzigen Position sind sie bestimmt keine große Hilfe - von optischen Aspekten mal ganz abgesehen. Das tolle Bike wirkt dadurch “etwas unschön“.


ich glaub dass darf er doch selbst noch entscheiden oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre_W (9. Februar 2014)

So, ich bin dann auch mal bei einem Canyon gelandet!
Auch in weiß, hab nen super Schnapp gemacht, da es als Vorführrad bei Canyon stark reduziert war!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> ich glaub dass darf er doch selbst noch entscheiden oder?


Natürlich - es ist ja SEIN Bike. Wer es in einer Galerie veröffentlicht kommt aber mit solchen Einwänden klar


----------



## fuxy (9. Februar 2014)

Andre_W schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann auch mal bei einem Canyon gelandet!
> Auch in weiß, hab nen super Schnapp gemacht, da es als Vorführrad bei Canyon stark reduziert war!
> Anhang anzeigen 272300Anhang anzeigen 272301



Yeah... sehr schön...


----------



## Andre_W (9. Februar 2014)

fuxy schrieb:


> Yeah... sehr schön...


Danke! Hab's gestern begossen


----------



## der_erce (9. Februar 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Natürlich - es ist ja SEIN Bike. Wer es in einer Galerie veröffentlicht kommt aber mit solchen Einwänden klar


Na das klang nur zu bestimmerisch.... 
und damit ich auch meinen Beitrag dazu leiste: @Andre_W die blauen Pedale gehen mal gar net   *duckundweg*


----------



## Andre_W (9. Februar 2014)

Ich war mir mit den Pedalen auch nicht ganz sicher, aber von oben betrachtet sieht es stimmig aus mit der Oberseite der Fox Gabel, finde ich. Und das ist schließlich mein Blickwinkel . Außerdem hat Orange fast jeder bei der Farbkombo ;-)

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre_W (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## der_erce (9. Februar 2014)

Ach ich wollt nur blöd daher reden. Aber du hast recht. Von oben passts.  Glückwunsch und viel Spaß jedenfalls


----------



## astmonster3000 (9. Februar 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die Barends sollten am XC aber ab. In der jetzigen Position sind sie bestimmt keine große Hilfe - von optischen Aspekten mal ganz abgesehen. Das tolle Bike wirkt dadurch “etwas unschön“.



meine rede, ist aber das vom bruder


----------



## Deleted 48245 (9. Februar 2014)

Pedale: Sind ja während der Fahrt noch die Füße drüber......


----------



## Andre_W (9. Februar 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Pedale: Sind ja während der Fahrt noch die Füße drüber......


 und wenn ich selbige während der airtime verliere kann ich nochmal kurz drauf blicken, bevor ich sie mir in's Schienenbein ramme 

BTW, bei playzone und dropzone gibt's ja leider Kollisionen zwischen Bremshebel/Trigger und Oberrohr, sofern die Hebel ergonomisch sinnvoll ausgerichtet sind. Wie haben die playzone/dropzone Fahrer hier das gelöst? Ich hab mir jetzt den 777 mit mehr (30) rise bestellt...


----------



## Andre_W (9. Februar 2014)

@der_erce, danke!


----------



## Chrissdk (11. Februar 2014)

So möchte mein FRX Dropzone welches ich am 12.8.13 in Koblenz gekauft habe mal vorstellen  Wurde schon dies und jenes verändert für den individuellen touch


----------



## der_erce (11. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön. Für was ist der Klett am Steuerrohr ??


----------



## Chrissdk (11. Februar 2014)

Da drann Befestige ich mit einem Klettband die Remote für meine Gopro. Das Band geht dann um das Oberrohr und durch das Klett verrutscht sie nicht


----------



## sirios (13. Februar 2014)

Ich komm im Moment einfach nicht dazu mal ne Runde zu drehen. Also spamme ich einfach mal wieder hier in der Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## masterleon99 (13. Februar 2014)

hab mal ne frage
kann man in des Canyon torque ex gapstar eigentlich eine boxxer einbauen ?
schonmal im vorraus danke


----------



## sirios (13. Februar 2014)

masterleon99 schrieb:


> hab mal ne frage
> kann man in des Canyon torque ex gapstar eigentlich eine boxxer einbauen ?
> schonmal im vorraus danke



Kann man, soll man aber nicht! Die Kräfte die auf das Steuerrohr durch die Doppelbrücke wirken sind viel höher und das Bike ist für sowas nicht frei gegeben.


----------



## simdiem (13. Februar 2014)

@sirios  Saugeiles Torque  Du weißt ja ich hab 'ne Schwäche für weiß und gold 

Ich hatte letzte Woche ein Shooting mit meinem Torque DHX... solange es noch so frisch ist  Die Bilder dazu werde ich in den nächsten Tagen posten 














Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## dime75 (13. Februar 2014)

@masterleon99, ist ja ganz schmeichelhaft, daß Du Dir ein Bild aus meinem Album runter kopierst, aber es dann auch noch gleich als Profilbild zu nehmen, find ich schon recht frech. Entweder Du fragst ganz nett und höflich, den jenigen, dem Du es klaust, ob denn das auch in Ordnung ist, oder Du kaufst dir selbst so ein Bike und dann kannst Du soviel Photos davon in einem Forum hochladen, wie Du willst.
Ich klau mir doch auch nicht einfach ein Bild von ner heißen Schnitte und sag dann, daß es meine Freundin ist, denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## sirios (13. Februar 2014)

@simdiem danke, man tut was man kann !

Aber das Kompliment geb ich gerne nochmal zurück: deine Karre ist mal richtig stark!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Andre_W (13. Februar 2014)

Erster Einsatz von dem guten Stück!


----------



## simdiem (13. Februar 2014)

Andre_W schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 272966
> Erster Einsatz von dem guten Stück!


Standesgemäß eingeweiht würde ich sagen


----------



## Andre_W (13. Februar 2014)

Und heute kam auch der neue Lenker, jetzt mit 30mm statt 15mm rise. Kombiniert mit den odi-griffen von meinem alten Rad. Fühlt sich bis jetzt ganz gut an! Testfahrt folgt noch...


----------



## Andre_W (13. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Standesgemäß eingeweiht würde ich sagen


Danke! Hatte Mo, Di und Mi je ca 2h Zeit zu fahren, da konnte ich mich nach über 3 Monaten Radfahrabstinenz ganz gut an's neue Rad gewöhnen. Jetzt hoff ich, dass es bald mal wieder Abends länger hell ist ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (14. Februar 2014)

Wieso hat jeder von euch Nen Hometrail vor der Nase. Um München rum is halt alles flach. Erst 20 km außerhalb wird hügelig -,-


----------



## masterleon99 (14. Februar 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> @masterleon99, ist ja ganz schmeichelhaft, daß Du Dir ein Bild aus meinem Album runter kopierst, aber es dann auch noch gleich als Profilbild zu nehmen, find ich schon recht frech. Entweder Du fragst ganz nett und höflich, den jenigen, dem Du es klaust, ob denn das auch in Ordnung ist, oder Du kaufst dir selbst so ein Bike und dann kannst Du soviel Photos davon in einem Forum hochladen, wie Du willst.
> Ich klau mir doch auch nicht einfach ein Bild von ner heißen Schnitte und sag dann, daß es meine Freundin ist, denk mal drüber nach...



sorry, schon geändert


----------



## fuxy (14. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> @sirios  Saugeiles Torque  Du weißt ja ich hab 'ne Schwäche für weiß und gold
> 
> Ich hatte letzte Woche ein Shooting mit meinem Torque DHX... solange es noch so frisch ist  Die Bilder dazu werde ich in den nächsten Tagen posten
> 
> ...


Cooooool, wer hat die Bilder gemacht ? Canyon oder ne Zeitschrift ?
Egal wer ist auf jeden Fall sehr Fett die Farbkombo.


----------



## simdiem (14. Februar 2014)

fuxy schrieb:


> Cooooool, wer hat die Bilder gemacht ? Canyon oder ne Zeitschrift ?
> Egal wer ist auf jeden Fall sehr Fett die Farbkombo.


Du bist ja geil  ! "Leider" keiner von beiden. Ein Freund von mir ist Photograph nebenberuflich und echt talentiert. Er hat die Bilder für mich gemacht. Später gibts mehr. Keep an eye open for that 

Viele Grüße Simon


----------



## europa (14. Februar 2014)

Mittwoch in Koblenz abgeholt. Nerve AL 29 9.9

Sattelstütze hab ich gegen eine Ritchey Carbon Flexlogic getauscht. Neuer Sattel Selle Italia "Flite". Meine alten Ergon Griffe haben auch wieder Verwendung gefunden


----------



## simdiem (14. Februar 2014)

So, hier kommen die Bilder: An dieser Stelle nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Digitized Reality der diesen Shooting ermöglicht hat!! Werft mal einen Blick auf seine Page, es lohnt sich 















#
















Ein paar gibt es noch, die kommen dann an dem Wochenende 

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. Februar 2014)

ALTER......... Da kommt der Aufbau mal ganz anders rüber. Schick das mal an Canyon auf die FB Seite. Niels und Robert freut das sicher !  Sehr geil Simon, sehr sehr geil


----------



## Dirty_Scott (14. Februar 2014)

RESPEKT an die Arbeit Simon!!
ECHT GEIL!!

Gruß


----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2014)

Alter Schwede ist das Geil. RESPEKT !!!


----------



## Mario432 (15. Februar 2014)

Aber fahren kann man damit auch oder Simon


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Februar 2014)

@simdiem 

Wie schon erwähnt, richtig richtig geil und dein Kumpel ist wirklich talentiert


----------



## buergie (15. Februar 2014)

ich würde mal sagen hammer geile Fotos.


----------



## TimAnyd (16. Februar 2014)

Hier mal mein 2012er, mit kleinen veränderungen für die Saison 2014, fehlt nur noch der Direct Mount Bashguard in Schwarz, der die Woche hoffentlich kommt


----------



## der_erce (16. Februar 2014)

Sieht schon geil aus.


----------



## peeeti (16. Februar 2014)

Aber immernoch das Gammelplastik am Hinterrad


----------



## sirios (16. Februar 2014)

Aus Langeweile ein paar Bilder zusammengebastelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (16. Februar 2014)

@simdiem:  Was für ein geniales Torque, Respekt! Das würde ich so sofort kaufen. 

@sirios: Sehr schön das Enduro-Konzept durchgezogen!  Was wiegt Dein Torque in dem Aufbau?


----------



## sirios (16. Februar 2014)

@BikeMike78 im Moment so wie es da steht 14,95 kg. Da ist aber noch Potential nach unten. Ich werd demnächst die Muddy Maries durch die Magic Maries ersetzen, die sind etwas leichter. Man kann da natürlich noch weiter spinnen: Carbonlenker Kurbel, Laufräder, Sattel... Fertig ist man nie !


----------



## oliver13007 (16. Februar 2014)

Hier ist mal wieder eine Action-Foto vom Wochenende


----------



## holgiduke (17. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Aber immernoch das Gammelplastik am Hinterrad


 
 Ich nehme an, es geht um das Plastikteil zwischen Ritzelpaket und Speichen, oder? Dazu mal 'ne doofe Frage: welche Funktion soll das Teil eigentlich haben?


----------



## der_erce (17. Februar 2014)

Damit die Kette nicht darüberhinaus rutscht...und sich Forenleute darüber aufregen


----------



## hepp (17. Februar 2014)

Seit kurzem habe ich auch ins Canyon-Fahrerlager gewechselt. Hier mein frx im „Tourenradaufbau“ mit 170er Lyrik, Vivid Air, Zweifachkurbel und Variostütze. Die Lyrik sollte eigentlich nur eine Übergangslösung sein, funktioniert aber erstaunlich gut in der Kombi. Das es vernünftig bergab geht, hatte ich erwartet, dass es so problemlos hoch zu treten ist nicht.


----------



## Braunbaer (17. Februar 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, es geht um das Plastikteil zwischen Ritzelpaket und Speichen, oder? Dazu mal 'ne doofe Frage: welche Funktion soll das Teil eigentlich haben?


Bei schlecht eingestelltem Schaltwerk kann es passieren, dass die Kette über den 1. Gang hinaus nach innen runterfällt. Damit läge sie ohne das Plastikteil zwischen Speichen und Kassette eingequetscht. Damit die Speichen nicht beschädigt werden, gibt es dieses Plastikteil. Es hat also durchaus Sinn, ich lasse es auch dran 

Und bevor jetzt jemand mein "mein Schaltwerk ist super eingestellt", ein kleiner, ungünstiger Aufsitzer im Gelände und es ist verstellt und beim nächsten Berg macht es "krrk"


----------



## Tom33 (17. Februar 2014)

in 15 Jahren ist mir noch keine Kette vom Ritzelpaket gehüpft...


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Aus Langeweile ein paar Bilder zusammengebastelt



Braucht es bei den neuen Schaltwerken keine Kettenführung mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (17. Februar 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Braucht es bei den neuen Schaltwerken keine Kettenführung mehr?



Die Kette hat hier soviel Spannung durch Shadow+ und wird noch zusätzlich durch die Narrow Wide Verzahnung des RF Blattes gehalten, dass ich gut und gerne auf ne Führung verzichten kann. Läuft wie ne eins


----------



## Nduro (17. Februar 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Seit kurzem habe ich auch ins Canyon-Fahrerlager gewechselt. Hier mein frx im „Tourenradaufbau“ mit 170er Lyrik, Vivid Air, Zweifachkurbel und Variostütze. Die Lyrik sollte eigentlich nur eine Übergangslösung sein, funktioniert aber erstaunlich gut in der Kombi. Das es vernünftig bergab geht, hatte ich erwartet, dass es so problemlos hoch zu treten ist nicht.



Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## peeeti (17. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Damit die Kette nicht darüberhinaus rutscht...und sich Forenleute darüber aufregen


Naja schaut einfach nur bescheuert aus. Und wenn die Schaltung richtig eingestellt ist, dann fliegt dich auch n et drüber. Selbst beim Dh nicht!


----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Braucht es bei den neuen Schaltwerken keine Kettenführung mehr?



Vorne kann die Kette schon vom Kettenrad fallen. Daher macht eine Kettenführung schon Sinn. Hinten hab ich das auch noch nie erlebt.


----------



## reifentod (17. Februar 2014)

2014?! Ich bin bereit


----------



## Ling_Ling (17. Februar 2014)

Uhhhh mein neues Torque is combat-ready ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reifentod (17. Februar 2014)

Ist das die Tenneco MArzocchi 380??

Geile Kiste haste


----------



## Ling_Ling (17. Februar 2014)

@reifentod 
danke für die Blumen!
Ja is ne 380.... und die is sooooooooooooooo was von schmatzig 
Saugt sich am Boden fest und Bügelt echt alles glatt


----------



## der_erce (17. Februar 2014)

Oh die 380 hab ich mir heut auch schon ausgiebig im Netz angesehen. Und da ich auch nen RAW Rahmen hab sehe ich: Sie sieht fantastisch daran aus...     ........überleg.......


----------



## sirios (17. Februar 2014)

Also hier gibts ja in den letzten Tagen nur geile Geräte! Großes Lob an alle


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Februar 2014)

@Ling_Ling 

Sieht geil aus, die Gabeldecals hätte ich trotzdem drangelassen


----------



## Ling_Ling (17. Februar 2014)

@Freerider1504 
Ahhhh die Original Decals sahen grausig aus, die Leatt sind nur drauf weil ich mir mal Gelbe anschauen wollte 
Habe aber schon neue in auftrag gegeben, sind die Original in blau/grau/gelb.... dat könnte jut aussehen


----------



## TimAnyd (17. Februar 2014)

peeeti schrieb:


> Aber immernoch das Gammelplastik am Hinterrad



Kommt mit dem nächsten Arbeitsschritt ab 
Ganz locker bleiben, mir geföllts auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. Februar 2014)

TimAnyd schrieb:


> Kommt mit dem nächsten Arbeitsschritt ab
> Ganz locker bleiben, mir geföllts auch nicht


 
Vom gefallen mal ganz abgesehen. Ich persönlich hatte das Problem mit dem Überspringen der Kette in die Speichen in den letzen 12 Jahren incl. Schlammrennen und allem möglichen Hängenbleiben genau Null Mal. Auch bei den Kollegen habe ich solch einen Fall nie erlebt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Februar 2014)

Ling_Ling schrieb:


> Uhhhh mein neues Torque is combat-ready ^^
> Anhang anzeigen 273696


 sehr cool!


----------



## Ling_Ling (18. Februar 2014)

danke S.Tschuschke

Nu muss ich nur noch was am Setup tüfteln, dann bin ich zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Genetikk (18. Februar 2014)

Jetzt bin ich auch mal an der Reihe 
Hab die Schnidde jetzt schon einen Monat und fährt sich super 

Nur mal ne Frage an die Pro´s hier . Gibst es wirklich einen großen Unterschied zwischen Kashima Coat oder nicht? Hatte bis jetzt nur RockShox...

Gruss Viktor


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (18. Februar 2014)

Ähm nein, außer dass es teurer wird


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Februar 2014)

Genetikk schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auch mal an der Reihe
> Hab die Schnidde jetzt schon einen Monat und fährt sich super
> 
> Nur mal ne Frage an die Pro´s hier . Gibst es wirklich einen großen Unterschied zwischen Kashima Coat oder nicht? Hatte bis jetzt nur RockShox...
> ...



Schwierige Frage, die dir die Hater und- oder Fanboys nicht beantworten können.

Die Kashima Beschichtung soll das Ansprechverhalten und das Losbrechmoment verbessern. Ob es tatsächlich hilft kann ich nicht sagen, bei meinem Kumpel zumindest schon. Er fährt seit Jahren nur Fox 40 und hatte jedes Modell. Er ist immer mit einer grünen TI- Feder gefahren und nachdem er die Kashima Rohre verbaut hatte ist er auf eine gelbe umgestiegen. 

- Kann auch nur Einbildung gewesen sein, aber wenn ich meine Fox 40 ohne Kashima mit seiner verglichen habe, ist seine deutlich sensibler gewesen. (Bei gleicher Feder und identischem Set Up)


----------



## TimAnyd (18. Februar 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Schwierige Frage, die dir die Hater und- oder Fanboys nicht beantworten können.
> 
> Die Kashima Beschichtung soll das Ansprechverhalten und das Losbrechmoment verbessern. Ob es tatsächlich hilft kann ich nicht sagen, bei meinem Kumpel zumindest schon. Er fährt seit Jahren nur Fox 40 und hatte jedes Modell. Er ist immer mit einer grünen TI- Feder gefahren und nachdem er die Kashima Rohre verbaut hatte ist er auf eine gelbe umgestiegen.
> 
> - Kann auch nur Einbildung gewesen sein, aber wenn ich meine Fox 40 ohne Kashima mit seiner verglichen habe, ist seine deutlich sensibler gewesen. (Bei gleicher Feder und identischem Set Up)



Dazu muss man sagen das jedes Jahr auch die Entwicklung vorran geht...also ich bin öfter Fox gefahren 40er,36er und merke keinen relevanten Unterschied zu den ohne Kashima, außer das ich Sie optisch schicker finde....oftmals sagt der Kopf "du da ist ne veränderung" ; )


----------



## 4Stroke (19. Februar 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Schwierige Frage, die dir die Hater und- oder Fanboys nicht beantworten können.
> 
> Die Kashima Beschichtung soll das Ansprechverhalten und das Losbrechmoment verbessern. Ob es tatsächlich hilft kann ich nicht sagen, bei meinem Kumpel zumindest schon. Er fährt seit Jahren nur Fox 40 und hatte jedes Modell. Er ist immer mit einer grünen TI- Feder gefahren und nachdem er die Kashima Rohre verbaut hatte ist er auf eine gelbe umgestiegen.
> 
> - Kann auch nur Einbildung gewesen sein, aber wenn ich meine Fox 40 ohne Kashima mit seiner verglichen habe, ist seine deutlich sensibler gewesen. (Bei gleicher Feder und identischem Set Up)



Weitaus mehr machen da meiner Ansicht nach die Dichtungen aus.
Mit den SKF Dichtungen läuft die 40 auch ohne Kashima wie Butter und die sind nicht von Werk aus verbaut.


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. Februar 2014)

Logisch machen die SKF Dichtungen viel aus, sind wir aber beide schon lange in den Fox 40 Gabeln gefahren (mit und ohen Kashima). Seine sprach trotzdem besser an.


----------



## simdiem (19. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> ALTER......... Da kommt der Aufbau mal ganz anders rüber. Schick das mal an Canyon auf die FB Seite. Niels und Robert freut das sicher !  Sehr geil Simon, sehr sehr geil


 Das werde ich vielleicht tatsächlich noch machen 


@Dirty_Scott @filiale @buergie   Dankeschön!! 



Mario432 schrieb:


> Aber fahren kann man damit auch oder Simon


Die erste Fahrt steht tatsächlich noch aus  . Naja ich hab ja jetzt eins zum anschauen und eins zum fahren 



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @simdiem
> 
> Wie schon erwähnt, richtig richtig geil und dein Kumpel ist wirklich talentiert


 Danke dir! Das Kompliment hat ihn sicherlich gefreut!!



BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @simdiem:  Was für ein geniales Torque, Respekt! Das würde ich so sofort kaufen.


 Freut mich, ich melde mich, falls es mal zum Verkauf stehen sollte


----------



## simdiem (19. Februar 2014)

So die letzten Bilder:




















Gruß Simon


----------



## Mittelfranke (19. Februar 2014)

sehr sehr geiles Shooting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (19. Februar 2014)

Die Bilder im Anzug sind der Burner!


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

Das wird ja immer geiler....juhuuuuuu


----------



## Dirty_Scott (19. Februar 2014)

Auch diese Bilder sind der Hammer...
Respekt an die arbeit..

und Respektan den Fotografen sie sind richtig geil geworden....

Mein Respekt an die Arbeit habt ihr..

Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (19. Februar 2014)

knuspi schrieb:


> Die Bilder im Anzug sind der Burner!


Find ich auch, die bringen es wirklich...


----------



## fuschnick (20. Februar 2014)

wow gute Arbeit und tolle Fotos .. vielleicht beim nächsten Shooting noch leicht bekleidete Frauen dazu


----------



## simdiem (20. Februar 2014)

Vielen herzlichen Dank euch allen!!!! Das Lob an den Photographen wurde weitergegeben !!  Das mit dem Anzug hatte ich schon lange vor. Da habe ich aber auch noch die ein oder andere Idee, die ich mal noch umsetzen möchte 

Ich war mal so mutig und habe mit meinem DHX als Bike der Woche beworben. Ich würde mich über eure Unterstützung freuen! 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1569837

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Vielen herzlichen Dank euch allen!!!! Das Lob an den Photographen wurde weitergegeben !!  Das mit dem Anzug hatte ich schon lange vor. Da habe ich aber auch noch die ein oder andere Idee, die ich mal noch umsetzen möchte
> 
> Ich war mal so mutig und habe mit meinem DHX als Bike der Woche beworben. Ich würde mich über eure Unterstützung freuen!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1569837
> ...


 
Meine Unterstützung ist dir sicher!


----------



## Dirty_Scott (21. Februar 2014)

Ich habe auch schon meine stimme abgegeben.


----------



## exbonner (21. Februar 2014)

Umbau des Nerve beendet...






Jetzt kommt das Torque EX dran...


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Februar 2014)

Sieht ganz gut aus, aber ist die Saint nicht etwas "überdimensioniert"?


----------



## exbonner (21. Februar 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus, aber ist die Saint nicht etwas "überdimensioniert"?



Geht dieses Jahr mehrfach in die Alpen, da vertraue ich lieber auf Bewährtes...


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Februar 2014)

und in den alpen ist die saint daheim, hab ich auch, is einfach herrlich wenn man sich überhaupt keine sorgen machen muss, 2k oder 3k tm am stück sind locker fahrbar


----------



## CariocaRio (21. Februar 2014)

cooles Torque Simon. Wäre mir schon fast zu schade den Berg runter zu heizen. Jeder Kratzer ist da ärgerlich


----------



## der_erce (21. Februar 2014)

Am Ende vom Tag isses dann doch "nur" ein DH Bike!


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. Februar 2014)

Mein Strive 2012 7.0 wobei vom 7.0 eig nur noch Gabel und Rahmen übrig sind.....
Neu ist der X Fusion Vector


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2014)

Nouse2112 schrieb:


> Mein Strive 2012 7.0 wobei vom 7.0 eig nur noch Gabel und Rahmen übrig sind.....
> Neu ist der X Fusion Vector



Die Gabel hätte ich allerdings schon längst getauscht! Gibt fast nix bescheideneres vom Fahrverhalten als die Talas R


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nouse2112 (21. Februar 2014)

Hat sie bei Robin zum Service--- Er hat die mir echt Super abgestimmt die läuft 1000mal besser als vorher! Aber auf lange zeit wird sie auch noch kommen! vllt ne Pike oder ne BOS


----------



## sirios (21. Februar 2014)

@Nouse2112 Shimstack Tuning an der Talas? Viel Abstimmen kann man da ja sonst nicht


----------



## Nouse2112 (21. Februar 2014)

Naja mein ziel ist ja Fox frei zu werden aber sie läuft schon schöner und spricht besser an als vorher! Hat die Buchsen Kalibriert usw... 
Joah naja hoffe ja mal das ich moin mal in den Wald komm das ich mal alles scheen testen kann!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (22. Februar 2014)

Wie geht der Vector im Strive so ab?


----------



## Blue729 (22. Februar 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Wie geht der Vector im Strive so ab?



Er verträgt sich deutlich besser mit der Kennlinie des Strive Hinterbaus. 
Der Hinterbau neigt nicht mehr dazu durch den Federweg zu rauschen, was unter Umständen bei bestimmten Dämpfern passieren kann. 
Wer einen plüschigen FOX gewohnt ist, merkt das der Vector straffer (mehr Druckstufe) läuft.


----------



## minor (22. Februar 2014)

Könnte man sich hier nicht mal auf das beschränken, was der Titel verspricht, sprich Bilder?
Ich finde die ganzen Randdiskussionen über alle möglichen Technik-Themen hier ein wenig fehl am Platze...


----------



## Sasse82 (22. Februar 2014)

Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> Auch diese Bilder sind der Hammer...
> Respekt an die arbeit..
> 
> und Respektan den Fotografen sie sind richtig geil geworden....
> ...



Danke dir und allen anderen für das positive Feedback! 
Das motiviert so weiter zu machen!

Gruß Jan (der Fotograf)


----------



## Toni ES5 (22. Februar 2014)

minor schrieb:


> Könnte man sich hier nicht mal auf das beschränken, was der Titel verspricht, sprich Bilder?
> Ich finde die ganzen Randdiskussionen über alle möglichen Technik-Themen hier ein wenig fehl am Platze...



Ich fahre auch lieber, heute im Harz war schon mal super!


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Februar 2014)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch lieber, heute im Harz war schon mal super!Anhang anzeigen 274813



wunderschön, diese Flasche im Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (22. Februar 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Meine Unterstützung ist dir sicher!





Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon meine stimme abgegeben.



Vielen Dank an alle für eure Unterstützung!!  Das Bild hat mittlerweile 63 Likes. Ich bin wirklich überwältigt!!!! Damit habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt gerechnet. Ich kann nur DANKE sagen!!



CariocaRio schrieb:


> cooles Torque Simon. Wäre mir schon fast zu schade den Berg runter zu heizen. Jeder Kratzer ist da ärgerlich


 Ja, da hast du Recht. Auch weil ich eigentlich immer recht sorgsam mit meinen Sachen umgehe. Davor habe ich auch ein kleines bißchen "Schiss", weil das wäre echt ärgerlich ^^. Aber hey, ich habs zum Fahren gebaut und morgen ist es endlich soweit. Der erste Ausritt steht an. Ab 10 Uhr in Beerfelden 


der_erce schrieb:


> Am Ende vom Tag isses dann doch "nur" ein DH Bike!


 Ja schon. Aber ab einem gewissen Punkt kann ein Objekt schon einen andere persönlichen Wert bekommen. Das passiert bei mir meistens, wenn ich in etwas viel Mühe und Zeit investiert habe 


Sasse82 schrieb:


> Danke dir und allen anderen für das positive Feedback!
> Das motiviert so weiter zu machen!
> 
> Gruß Jan (der Fotograf)


Cool, dass du dich noch geoutet hast     

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle für eure Unterstützung!!  Das Bild hat mittlerweile 63 Likes. Ich bin wirklich überwältigt!!!! Damit habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt gerechnet. Ich kann nur DANKE sagen!!



Ich hab mal noch für ein paar mehr gesorgt .


----------



## simdiem (22. Februar 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich hab mal noch für ein paar mehr gesorgt .


 Wie auch immer du das geschafft hast.... , Danke Dir !


----------



## FlyingLizard (22. Februar 2014)

heute wieder zusammengebaut 





Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 14,55kg


----------



## sirios (22. Februar 2014)

Ein halbes Kilo Eloxal weniger  ! Sieht gut aus, super gemacht !


----------



## der_erce (22. Februar 2014)

Ahhh... es läuft wieder ... sehr schön geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (23. Februar 2014)

sehr schick @FlyingLizard 
Wünschen kann man es einem nur dass der Rahmen hält.
Kannst du ggf. n Foto in Farbe einstellen?


----------



## Nouse2112 (23. Februar 2014)

Sieht gut aus!! Sehr Schick!


----------



## dime75 (23. Februar 2014)

Kleine Schönheitskur


----------



## littlewhity (23. Februar 2014)

War der torque-schriftzug nicht mal gelb?


----------



## dime75 (23. Februar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> War der torque-schriftzug nicht mal gelb?


Jap, jetzt isser silbergrau metallic, ich konnte das Neongelb nicht mehr sehen Jetzt wird noch der Dämpfer komplett gecleant u ein ander Lrs, dann kann die Saison beginnen


----------



## littlewhity (23. Februar 2014)

Erlischt dadurch nicht die garantie?


----------



## sirios (23. Februar 2014)

Ne durch nen Aufkleber erlischt die Garantie nicht 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dime75 (23. Februar 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Erlischt dadurch nicht die garantie?


Nee, erst wenn der Rahmen sandgestrahlt wird, weil dabei vlt zuviel vom Alu abgetragen werden kann. Die originalen Decals sind ja noch drunter, kann also zu jeder zeit wieder in den Urzustand zurück versetzt werden.


----------



## littlewhity (24. Februar 2014)

Kann man die aufkleber irgendwo bestellen? 
Und: muss man irgendwas dabei beachten ?


----------



## simdiem (24. Februar 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> Nee, erst wenn der Rahmen sandgestrahlt wird, weil dabei vlt zuviel vom Alu abgetragen werden kann. Die originalen Decals sind ja noch drunter, kann also zu jeder zeit wieder in den Urzustand zurück versetzt werden.



Wie bist du denn zu der Aufkleber Vorlage gekommen? 
Gruß Simon

PS: Sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (24. Februar 2014)

Die Aufkleber fürs FRX kann man bei Canyon bestellen (wenn sie lagernd sind), gibt aber nur die der eloxierten Rahmen. Wenn man einen fähigen Autofolierer oder Werbefolierer an der Hand hat -> einscannen und in der gewünschten Farbe drucken..


----------



## dime75 (24. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn zu der Aufkleber Vorlage gekommen?
> Gruß Simon
> 
> PS: Sieht echt gut aus!


Hab mich da ein bißchen von Dir inspirieren lassen Ist zwar ne Heidenarbeit, aber die Mühe hat sich gelohnt Als Folie hab ich ganz schnöde dc-fix Folie ausm Baumarkt genommen, Steinschlagschutzfolie drüber und gut is Bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden. An dieser Stelle ein dickes Dankeschön an dich, daß Du eine so detaillierte Anleitung hier reingestellt hast, war wirklich ne große Hife btw deins is ja Bikeporn pur! Sieht richtig edel
aus...
Grüße,
Dennis


----------



## PerleHH (24. Februar 2014)

[Ja schon. Aber ab einem gewissen Punkt kann ein Objekt schon einen andere persönlichen Wert bekommen. Das passiert bei mir meistens, wenn ich in etwas viel Mühe und Zeit investiert habe ]

 100%ige Zustimmung


----------



## Mittelfranke (24. Februar 2014)

erledigt


----------



## stanleydobson (24. Februar 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275050 Kleine Schönheitskur


hey wo bekommt man so blaue schrauben her wie hinten an der kettenstrebe?
gruß


----------



## stanleydobson (24. Februar 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275050 Kleine Schönheitskur


hey wo bekommt man so blaue schrauben her wie hinten an der kettenstrebe?
gruß


----------



## dime75 (24. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> hey wo bekommt man so blaue schrauben her wie hinten an der kettenstrebe?
> gruß


Die waren schon Serienmäßig dran, aber eloxierte Schrauben findest hier im Bikemarkt und vlt bei Canyon direkt, wenn's genau diese Schraube sein soll, einfach mal bei Canyon nachfragen, ansonsten hab ich auch bei bikemailorder welche gesehen u sicherlich gibt's da noch mehr Shops im www die so etwas im Sortiment haben...hier könntest
Du vlt auch fündig werden:

http://shop.easyelox.de

Gruß Dennis


----------



## stanleydobson (24. Februar 2014)

muss man da nach bestimmten bezeichnungen suchen? für mein black-sea würde das sicher  geil passen


----------



## dime75 (24. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> muss man da nach bestimmten bezeichnungen suchen? für mein black-sea würde das sicher  geil passen


Guggst du hier:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/category.html?supportcenter_categories_id=48
Suchst einfach dein Model u Baujahr raus u schaust wie die Schraube heißt, nur bestellen mußt halt selber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dime75 (25. Februar 2014)

So, jetzt gibt noch zwei Bildchen.
Vorher:



 
Nachher:


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Februar 2014)

Das Nachherbild ist echt  

Hier mal noch ne Bilderflut in Farbe. Fotograf war @sirios


----------



## mcWolfgang (25. Februar 2014)

@FlyingLizard
Na da ist doch mal schick geworden. Ich finde das raw Design richtig stark. Du hast auch wieder zum Vector gewechsel? Gute Wahl!


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Februar 2014)

Danke! 
einmal Vector, immer Vector!  Hast meinen ehemaligen auch noch in Betrieb?


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Februar 2014)

Canyon Torque FRX Ltd. 2011 in Action, zum Glück hab ich das Radl nicht verkauft


----------



## Qya (25. Februar 2014)

Schicke Bilder .. hab ich nach langem hin und her gestern auch fürn Canyon entschieden.
Freu mich tierisch drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcWolfgang (25. Februar 2014)

@FlyingLizard 
Klar, der Vector verrichtet nach wie vor treue Dienste. War das beste was ich tun konnte, würde den auch wieder in jedem anderen Bike wieder nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Februar 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Das Nachherbild ist echt
> 
> Hier mal noch ne Bilderflut in Farbe. Fotograf war @sirios



Sehr schön 

Sieht es nur so aus oder ist die Leitung der Reverb noch etwas arg lang?


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Februar 2014)

das sieht auf den Bildern nur so aus


----------



## waldi28 (25. Februar 2014)

@FlyingLizard 
Hast du den Rahmen mit einem Klarlack lackiert oder unbehandelt gelassen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (25. Februar 2014)

Ich hab ihn anschließend mit 2 dünnen Schichten Klarlack beschichtet damit durch Schweißtropfen usw. keine Verfärbungen entstehen und um den Pflegeaufwand gering zuhalten. Im Album siehst du den genauen Ablauf. Die Rahmenbehandlung dauerte nicht lange. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dime75 (26. Februar 2014)

@FlyingLizard das Raw kommt richtig nice mit den roten Akzenten. Ist das ein Spank Spike, seh ich das richtig?


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. Februar 2014)

Finde ich auch 
Eigtl. bin ich ja Fanboy vom 2012er Frx in Raw/orange.  dachte auch nicht dass es so gut wird... 

Ja ist ein Spank Spike. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motoerhead (26. Februar 2014)

@ Freerider1504

Geht gut ab! die bilder + action gefallen mir!


----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2014)

@Freerider1504 Hammer Bilder   Chasing the Bunny


----------



## bonny-m (26. Februar 2014)

Hier mal ein Self Portrait mit meinem EX und FRX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (26. Februar 2014)

Geiles Bild!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## simdiem (26. Februar 2014)

@bonny-m  Geiles Pic!! Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Februar 2014)

@bonny-m
Starkes Bild! 
Haste da ne Trainingspause genutzt oder haste immer alle Bikes auf der Arbeit dabei?


----------



## bonny-m (27. Februar 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> @bonny-m
> Starkes Bild!
> Haste da ne Trainingspause genutzt oder haste immer alle Bikes auf der Arbeit dabei?


Hab nee Trainingspause genutzt !!!!!  schbiker bis Samtag


----------



## bonny-m (27. Februar 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> @bonny-m  Geiles Pic!! Gefällt mir sehr gut!


Danke


----------



## bonny-m (27. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Geiles Bild!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Danke


der_erce schrieb:


> Geiles Bild!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Danke


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Februar 2014)

@bonny-m

Was für einen Tune fährst du im EX?


----------



## sirios (27. Februar 2014)

@21XC12 ich vermute mal M/M. Sieht so aus als hätte er die  Dämpfer zwischen den zwei Bikes getauscht, da im Rockzone ein CCDB drin ist 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bonny-m (27. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> @21XC12 ich vermute mal M/M. Sieht so aus als hätte er die  Dämpfer zwischen den zwei Bikes getauscht, da im Rockzone ein CCDB drin ist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cane (27. Februar 2014)

Mal was ganz anderes, ein Nerve XC im Bikepacking Mode:




P1030965




P1030937




P1030941




P1030926




Mittagspause

Da ich vermehrt Touren in leichtem Gelände fahre gesellt sich so der DHL Mann vorbeikommt noch ein Inflite dazu 


mfg
cane


----------



## cane (27. Februar 2014)

--Doppelpost--


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Februar 2014)

@ cane: Bist Du immer mit 2 Zimmer / Küche und Bad unterwegs?


----------



## cane (27. Februar 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> @ cane: Bist Du immer mit 2 Zimmer / Küche und Bad unterwegs?



@Gianty 
Das Baseweight ist nur um 5kg inklusive Zelt, Schlafsack, Schuhen, Kamera und allem was ich dabei habe. Bin ich länger als 10 Tage unterwegs steigt das Baseweight auf etwa 7 kg, damit komme ich dann aber auch 4 Wochen+ hin und es ist eine UL Angelrute für die Proteinversorgung dabei.

Wenn das bei dir 2 Zimmer / Küche und Bad entspricht bin ich sehr gespannt auf deine leichtere Bickepacking Packliste!

Bin skeptisch ob Du was dazu beitragen kannst, aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen 

mfg
cane


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Februar 2014)

cane schrieb:


> Wenn das bei dir 2 Zimmer / Küche und Bad entspricht bin ich sehr gespannt auf deine leichtere Bickepacking Packliste!



Diese Art des Bikens / Reisens finde ich cool! Mein Arbeitskollege macht das auch immer. Die Bezeichnung "2 Zimmer/Küche/Bad" stammt auch von ihm weil er alles mitnimmt (mitnehmen muss ) was er unterwegs so benötigt. Er fährt oft mehrere Hundert Kilometer, da ist solch eine Ausrüstung schon Pflicht!

Meine Frage ob Du "immer" so fährst war dahingehend gemeint ob Du ab und an Radreisen machst oder ob das eine einmalige Angelegenheit war. Solche Art des Bikens ist hier sonst eher selten vertreten.

Trotzdem


----------



## cane (27. Februar 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Diese Art des Bikens / Reisens finde ich cool! Mein Arbeitskollege macht das auch immer. Die Bezeichnung "2 Zimmer/Küche/Bad" stammt auch von ihm weil er alles mitnimmt (mitnehmen muss ) was er unterwegs so benötigt. Er fährt oft mehrere Hundert Kilometer, da ist solch eine Ausrüstung schon Pflicht!



Hier mal der Lahntalradweg, 245km in drei Tagen:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielhalbe/sets/72157634563553737/

Wie man sieht hatte ich am Ende keine Lust mehr auf zelten, das lag daran das es brüllend heiß war und ich die Thermarest Matte zu Hause vergessen hab und mir Abends ein Nest aus Heu bauen musste. Wollte in dem gasthof nur ein alkoholfreies Weizen trinken, nach dem zweiten hab ich mir ein Zimmer genommen und Essen auffahren lassen 



Gianty schrieb:


> Meine Frage ob Du "immer" so fährst war dahingehend gemeint ob Du ab und an Radreisen machst oder ob das eine einmalige Angelegenheit war. Solche Art des Bikens ist hier sonst eher selten vertreten.



Hörte sich vorhin irgendwie trollig an, deswegen mein Kommentar, Entschuldige  Meist fahre ich auf Tagestouren hier im Sauerland nur mit der Satteltasche, da ist Jacke etc. drin und vorne in die Oberrohrtasche kommt die Kamera rein, Handy etc.

Bikepacking ist eine tolle Art zu reisen 

mfg
cane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. Februar 2014)

cane schrieb:


> Hier mal der Lahntalradweg, 245km in drei Tagen:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielhalbe/sets/72157634563553737/
> 
> Bikepacking ist eine tolle Art zu reisen



Respekt!

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mehrmals in meinem Urlaub ein paar Touren mit Tobias Fischnaller geniesen dürfen ( er wusste dass wir gerne technisch unterwegs sind ). Ich hätte ihm stundenlang zuhören können was er auf seinen Reisen in der ganzen Welt so erlebt hat. Dass man auf solchen Touren einiges dabei haben muss ist schon klar.

Ich decke ja selbst viele Facetten des Bikens ab: Sportliche Rennradtouren bis 200km, Einzelzeitfahren mit dem Rennrad, viele CC-Rennen ( ja, ich bin ein beinrasierter und badeanzugtragender Kohlefasermopedfahrer ), 6h MTB-Marathons, Hüpfen mit dem Endurobike usw. 

An Bikes fahre ich auch fast alles: Vom Renrad bis zum MTB - Starrbike ( hat auch bei CC-Rennen und Marathons sehr viel Spaß gemacht ). Von den 8kg Race-Hardtails über das Race-Fully für die Langstrecken bis zum Enduro usw. Von daher bin ich gegenüber ALLEM sehr offen. 

Wie schon beschrieben: Bikepacking ist hier eher selten vertreten.


----------



## cane (27. Februar 2014)

@Gianty 

Na dann bist Du doch topfit und das einzigste was dir zu längeren Bikepacking Touren fehlt ist ein wenig leichte Ausrüstung und die Taschen.

Das schöne an den Taschen ist das sie mit allen deinen Rädern funktionieren und am Rad überhaupt nichts umgebaut werden muss.

mfg
cane


----------



## pirata (27. Februar 2014)

Ich finde die Torques sind eines der schönsten Mountainbikes, schlicht und schön 
Die letzten Beiträge sind Top!


----------



## Weimi78 (27. Februar 2014)

Hier mal mein Rennhobel


----------



## der_erce (27. Februar 2014)

Ist das ne starrgabel?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Weimi78 (27. Februar 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ist das ne starrgabel?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Klar


----------



## DaBot (28. Februar 2014)

@cane: finde ich toll. Wäre tatsächlich mal an deiner Ausrüstungsliste interessiert, gerne auch PM. Weil das Gewicht ist ja mal echt sensationell.

Ok, habs gefunden ;-) Hat sich somit erledigt.


----------



## Mittelfranke (28. Februar 2014)

Heute angekommen und soeben aufgebaut


----------



## sirios (28. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön! Bin mal gespannt was du im Vergleich zum Strive davon hältst 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Februar 2014)

Das steht bei mir auch noch an. Heute ging der STRIVE Rahmen raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (28. Februar 2014)

DER HAMMER!!!! Kein Vergleich zum Strive.
Da soll mal einer behaupten das Strive ginge besser bergauf. 
Vermiss das Strive keine Sekunde mehr. 
Demnächst kommt noch ein neuer LRS und neue Bremsen - es folgen also noch weitere euphorische Beiträge von mir  
Dem Torque-Treffen im Sommer steht nichts mehr im Wege. Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## fuxy (28. Februar 2014)

Torque Treffen ? Wann und Wo ist das ?


----------



## Dice8 (28. Februar 2014)

fuxy schrieb:


> Torque Treffen ? Wann und Wo ist das ?


Siehe diesen Fred:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/torque-meeting-2k14.672215/


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir den 2011 er TORQUE oder den 2012 er FRX Rahmen zulegen soll. Beim FRX hätte ich noch Reseve falls das Können sich noch entwickelt. Kennt jemand BEIDE aus eigener Erfahrung?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Februar 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir den 2011 er TORQUE oder den 2012 er FRX Rahmen zulegen soll. Beim FRX hätte ich noch Reseve falls das Können sich noch entwickelt. Kennt jemand BEIDE aus eigener Erfahrung?



Jap, besitze beides! Das Torque allerdings aus 2012.
Kommt halt drauf an was du mit dem Bike anstellen willst.
Wenn du ein Bike zum ballern suchst kommste am FRX nit vorbei durch den Trackflip kannste das Bike mit 1-2 Handgriffen an jeden Trail anpassen ohne groß an den Federelementen Hand anzulegen.
Suchst du aber das "One-Bike-for-all" biste beim Torque vermutlich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Februar 2014)

“One Bike for all“ gibt es bei mir nicht. Ich habe für jeden Zweck was eigenes. Durch den Verkauf des Strive Rahmens suche ich jetzt etwas mit mehr Reserve. Ein potentes AM habe ich heute Mittag fertig gestellt. Ich will auf alle Fälle noch den Berg hochkommen. Quälen kann ich mich...


----------



## sirios (28. Februar 2014)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> DER HAMMER!!!! Kein Vergleich zum Strive.
> Da soll mal einer behaupten das Strive ginge besser bergauf.



Und genau das wird ja auch immer in Frage gestellt... Ich seh für das Strive eigentlich keine Daseinsberechtigung. Hätte ich am Anfang mehr Ahnung gehabt hätte ich es sicher nicht gekauft und direkt ein Torque bestellt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Februar 2014)

Also suchst du ein Ersatz für dein Strive. Seh ich das richtig?
Dann nimm ein Torque ab 2012. Von 2011 auf 2012 gabs das letzten große Geometrieupdate beim Torque.
Das FRX is von Haus aus wenig bis nicht tourentauglich. Klar kannste mit diversen Leichtbauparts dem Rahmen eine gewisse Tourentauglichkeit antunen dann bringt dir aber deine zusätzliche Reserve nix mehr weil die Parts das dann eher nicht mehr mitmachen.
Meine Torque wiegt im Tourensetup z.Z. 14,6kg und ist im Prinzip genauso auch Bikepark und Alpentauglich.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Ung genau das wird ja auch immer in Frage gestellt... Ich seh für das Strive eigentlich keine Daseinsberechtigung. Hätte ich am Anfang mehr Ahnung gehabt hätte ich es sicher nicht gekauft und direkt ein Torque bestellt.


Seh ich nur bedingt so.
Ich wollte damals das Torque als "One-Bike-for-All" und zu diesem Zweck isses Hammer UND ich geb dir recht.
Nachdem ich mir zum ballern aber noch das Flashzone zugelegt hab und ich mit dem Torque nur noch Enduro fahre bin ich auf den heimatlichen Endurorunden etwas übermotorisiert.
Mir würde ein 160mm Enduro besser in meinem "Fuhrpark" gefallen
Ich werd aber wohl auf das neue Strive nächstes Jahr warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (28. Februar 2014)

@schbiker Du hast klar Recht, dass 170/180 oder bei Dir 180/180 oft etwas zuviel des Guten sind hier bei uns in der Ecke. Allerdings fühlt sich das Strive nicht wirklich nach 160 hinten an und ich hab ja doch einiges ausprobiert. Wenn Canyon 2015 nen gut bzw. sehr gut funktionierenden 160er Enduro Rahmen bringt ist das natürlich dann für Dich ne prima Option . Sagen wir mal so: Das derzeitige Modell verliert gegen so ziemlich jedes aktuelle Enduro in dieser Klasse (lässt man mal die Bikebravos außen vor ).


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Februar 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Also suchst du ein Ersatz für dein Strive. Seh ich das richtig?
> Dann nimm ein Torque ab 2012. Von 2011 auf 2012 gabs das letzten große Geometrieupdate beim Torque.
> Das FRX is von Haus aus wenig bis nicht tourentauglich. Klar kannste mit diversen Leichtbauparts dem Rahmen eine gewisse Tourentauglichkeit antunen dann bringt dir aber deine zusätzliche Reserve nix mehr weil die Parts das dann eher nicht mehr mitmachen.
> Meine Torque wiegt im Tourensetup z.Z. 14,6kg und ist im Prinzip genauso auch Bikepark und Alpentauglich.



Danke für die Info!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Februar 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> @schbiker Du hast klar Recht, dass 170/180 oder bei Dir 180/180 oft etwas zuviel des Guten sind hier bei uns in der Ecke. Allerdings fühlt sich das Strive nicht wirklich nach 160 hinten an und ich hab ja doch einiges ausprobiert. Wenn Canyon 2015 nen gut bzw. sehr gut funktionierenden 160er Enduro Rahmen bringt ist das natürlich dann für Dich ne prima Option . Sagen wir mal so: Das derzeitige Modell verliert gegen so ziemlich jedes aktuelle Enduro in dieser Klasse (lässt man mal die Bikebravos außen vor ).


Naja...ganz so mies is das Strive ja auch nit sonst würden die Herren Barel und Barnes ja nit der halben Enduroelite damit um die Ohren fahren.
Aber das 2015er muß Hammer werden wie man aus zuverlässiger Quelle so hört.


----------



## sirios (28. Februar 2014)

Die Herren Barrel und Barnes könnten auch noch auf nem Klapprad ne gute Performance abliefern ... Aber klar, ist kein schlechtes Bike, nur: Das Bessere ist des Guten Feind !


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Februar 2014)

Ich lasse kein schlechtes Haar am Strive. Ich finde es in Ordnung solange es bestimmungsgemäß bewegt wird. So, jetzt werde ich mal im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Februar 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich lasse kein schlechtes Haar am Strive. Ich finde es in Ordnung solange es bestimmungsgemäß bewegt wird. So, jetzt werde ich mal im Wartezimmer Platz nehmen.


Auf was wartest du jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Februar 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Februar 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Aber das 2015er muß Hammer werden wie man aus zuverlässiger Quelle so hört.



Hat der Prototyp vom Herr Barel evtl. etwas damit zu tun? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Februar 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Hat der Prototyp vom Herr Barel evtl. etwas damit zu tun?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


Du meinst den von letzter Saison wo die Fotos mit dem abgehängten Dämpfer hier rumgegeistert sind?
Das war eigentlich kein Prototyp. War nur zu Testzwecken ein Strive Rahmen mit nem Torque Oberrohr.
Was genau getestet wurde weiß ich allerdings nit genau. Ich vermute irgendwas mit dem neuen Dämpfer bzw der Aufnahme.


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. Februar 2014)

Ja den meinte ich... 

Dann warten wir mal ab was da kommt! 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blue729 (1. März 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Du meinst den von letzter Saison wo die Fotos mit dem abgehängten Dämpfer hier rumgegeistert sind?
> Das war eigentlich kein Prototyp. War nur zu Testzwecken ein Strive Rahmen mit nem Torque Oberrohr.
> Was genau getestet wurde weiß ich allerdings nit genau. Ich vermute irgendwas mit dem neuen Dämpfer bzw der Aufnahme.


 Plus 27,5" Laufräder, davon gehe ich mal schwer aus

Bin das Torque gefahren, ist mir persönlich schon "to much". Klar kommt es dem Sofafeeling ziemlich nahe bei 180mm Federweg, erinniert mich aber eher an einen guten Freerider als ein Enduro.


----------



## minor (1. März 2014)

Der Titel dieses Posts lautet "Die große Canyon *Galerie*", schon wieder ist auf einer ganzen Seite kein einziges Bild zu sehen -* Back to topic, please!*


----------



## Blue729 (1. März 2014)

minor schrieb:


> Der Titel dieses Posts lautet "Die große Canyon *Galerie*", schon wieder ist auf einer ganzen Seite kein einziges Bild zu sehen -* Back to topic, please!*



mi mi mi, wenn Bilder gepostet werden, entstehen Diskussionen, na und?

meine güte, das hier ist ein Forum, ein Forum lebt von Beiträgen

wenn man sich über so einen Nonsens aufregt, schalte einfach den PC aus und geh Fahrrad fahren oder poste Bilder

niemand zwingt dich hier reinzusehen


----------



## dime75 (1. März 2014)

Im Doppelpack


----------



## cane (1. März 2014)

Mein neuer Bikepacking Untersatz, schon ein anderes Fahrgefühl als das Fully.

Hammer wie klar und genau das Feedback über den Untergrund kommt, jedes Hölzchen prickelt im Finger, und das die VCLS 2.0 trotzdem so dermaßen gut dämpft.




IMG_3086




IMG_3090

mfg
cane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simdiem (1. März 2014)

Schicke Bilder @cane  Auch wenns kein MTB ist, auf der Mühle würde ich auch mal gern tribeln, nur um zu sehen wie schnell man damit fahren kann und wie es sich mit dem Fahrwiederstand verhält!.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Dice8 (1. März 2014)

Die erste Fahrt war ein voller Erfolg!


----------



## dime75 (1. März 2014)

Cooles Pic  Geiles Bike


----------



## cane (2. März 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> Schicke Bilder @cane  Auch wenns kein MTB ist, auf der Mühle würde ich auch mal gern tribeln, nur um zu sehen wie schnell man damit fahren kann und wie es sich mit dem Fahrwiederstand verhält!.



Danke. War anfangs skeptisch, fahre eine Kompaktkurbel 50/34 mit 11/28er Ritzeln, da fehlen gegenüber dem Fully eine Menge Gänge untenrum. Das leichte Gewicht macht das, bis auf Extremsteigungen, aber wieder wett. 3 kg Unterschied zum Fully und den etwas geringeren Rollwiederstand merkt man bergauf deutlich. Werde mal einen persönlichen Vergleich anstellen und beide Räder die 50 km um die Bigge fahren um einen objektiven Vergleich zu haben.

mfg
cane


----------



## reifentod (2. März 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> Im Doppelpack
> Anhang anzeigen 276046


Schönes Bild ^^


----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

Hier ein Golf mit extra viel Drehmoment aufm Dach ! Danke an @FlyingLizard und @21XC12, war ein super Trip gestern


----------



## Dice8 (2. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Hier ein Golf mit extra viel Drehmoment aufm Dach ! Danke an @FlyingLizard und @21XC12, war ein super Trip gestern



Von welchem Hersteller ist der Dachträger bzw. die Schienen- und Steckachsenbefestigung für den Grundträger?
Ich suche auch noch was passendes für meinen 6er Golf.


----------



## fuxy (2. März 2014)

Ich glaube bei Thule wirst du fündig.


----------



## Monche (2. März 2014)

Menabo Bike Pro ;-) 

Durch sirios bin ich auch auf den Träger gekommen... Super teil.. Leider nur bis 15kg zulässig. Deswegen fallen die meisten downhiller flach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. März 2014)

Habt ihr keine Bedenken wenn die Bikes hinterher total versifft sind und evtl noch Regen den ganzen Dreck aufs Auto spült


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2014)

Monche schrieb:


> Menabo Bike Pro ;-)
> 
> Durch sirios bin ich auch auf den Träger gekommen... Super teil.. Leider nur bis 15kg zulässig. Deswegen fallen die meisten downhiller flach...


 
Ich glaube das bei 16 oder 17 kg auch alles hält, wenn man nicht fährt wie der Röhrl!


----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Habt ihr keine Bedenken wenn die Bikes hinterher total versifft sind und evtl noch Regen den ganzen Dreck aufs Auto spült



Ich bin zwar ziemlich pingelig mit meiner Kiste aber da besteht kein Risiko. Es sei denn man wischt nachher mit nem Lappen über das Dach und verreibt dann schön den Sand . Ich fahr später an ne Waschstation und Dusche die Karre mal kurz. Ansonsten ist das so mit dem Träger ne gute Sache. 

Der Grundträger ist von Atera (gibt's bei ebay für den Golf und viele andere) und die Schienen wie schon gesagt sind die Menabo Bike Pro. Ohne Vorderrad wiegen die wenigsten Bikes noch über 15 kg. Daher sollte das für viele Bikes passen. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## fuxy (2. März 2014)

Hab mal ein bisschen geguugelt   das Ding gibts auch von Thule und heißt "Thule Outride 561", bis 17 Kilo belastbar und bis 20mm Steckachsen.


----------



## Monche (2. März 2014)

Der Preisunterschied zwischen dem Menabo Bike Pro und dem von thule ist aber enorm.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2014)

fuxy schrieb:


> Hab mal ein bisschen geguugelt   das Ding gibts auch von Thule und heißt "Thule Outride 561", bis 17 Kilo belastbar und bis 20mm Steckachsen.


Der Unterschied liegt im Preis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (2. März 2014)

selbst mein Torque konnte vor der Diät mit 15,89kg problemlos überall hin mitfahren


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2014)

Monche schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied zwischen dem Menabo Bike Pro und dem von thule ist aber enorm.





21XC12 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt im Preis!


Ups! Das war wohl gleichzeitig! XD


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> selbst mein Torque konnte vor der Diät mit 15,89kg problemlos überall hin mitfahren


Das Vorderrad hat ja schon um die 2 kg! Zieht man das ab kommt man idR unter 15 kg und überschreitet nicht die zulässige Traglast!


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. März 2014)

Ich vergaß : )

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. März 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad hat ja schon um die 2 kg!



Immer diese Leichtbaufetischisten


----------



## 4Stroke (2. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Hier ein Golf mit extra viel Drehmoment aufm Dach ! Danke an @FlyingLizard und @21XC12, war ein super Trip gestern



Was sind das für Dachschienen, wo man die Achse der Gabel vorne einklemmen kann?
Müsste ich mir mal anschaffen


----------



## FlyingLizard (2. März 2014)

Menabo Bike Pro!
Adapter für andere Steckachsen sind auch dabei

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fuxy (2. März 2014)

Ja das stimmt, der Preis ist dann jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Nduro (2. März 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Die erste Fahrt war ein voller Erfolg!


Bike und Bild . Klasse.


----------



## littlewhity (2. März 2014)

2. Fahrt erfolgreich absolviert...
Mir ist die kette auseinander geflogen
-> rechter lock-on griff gekillt
Soll ich ne neue kaufen oder canyon kontaktieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

Kauf dir ein Kettenschloss und fahr fröhlich weiter. Wenn du auf Canyon wartest brauchst du vor Oktober nicht mehr fahren !


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## littlewhity (2. März 2014)

Die kette ist, denke ich zu kurz...
Ist mir im 1.gang geplatzt


----------



## sirios (2. März 2014)

das Kettenschloss ersetzt doch das defekte Glied. Das sollte problemlos gehen.


----------



## MoPe. (3. März 2014)




----------



## Genetikk (3. März 2014)

Nachm Feldberg Trip heute .


----------



## masterleon99 (3. März 2014)

Mal mein Torque in Action


----------



## littlewhity (3. März 2014)

Hier mal Bilder nach meinem Unfall 
 
Musste aus meiner Hand Steine rauspoolen :/
 
Hab erstmal Protektoren bestellt 
Und: kette ist repariert...


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. März 2014)

Gute Besserung und pass auf Deine Hände auf


----------



## littlewhity (3. März 2014)

Jo.
Mach ich

Hab zum schieben die handschuhe ab gelassen-.- und dann vergessen wieder anzuziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cane (4. März 2014)

Der nette DHL Mann hat extra seine Tochter mit dem Privatwagen losgeschickt weil der Karton nicht mehr in sein Lieferfahrzeug passte, muss mir mal überlegen was ich ihm gutes tun kann.

Das neue Gerät wurde dann gleich Samstag um den Biggesee bewegt, wahrlich ein ästhetisches Gleiten gegenüber dem Fully, was ganz anderes.




IMG_3092





IMG_3086 

mfg
cane


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2014)

Chique....welches ist das? Und ne Flasche Whisky für den DHL Mann sollte drin sein.


----------



## pirata (4. März 2014)

Erst ein paar Meter fahren lassen dann selbst 







Saludo


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Chique....welches ist das? Und ne Flasche Whisky für den DHL Mann sollte drin sein.



Nee - für die TOCHTER


----------



## Crankwalk (4. März 2014)

Ich hab am We mal den größten "Berg" im Umkreis erklommen


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Nee - für die TOCHTER


lol...die könnte den Whisky mißverstehen 

@Crankwalk  wahnsinn...dass das Material überhaupt gehalten hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrissdk (6. März 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 277262 Anhang anzeigen 277263


----------



## Chrissdk (6. März 2014)

sorry doppelpost.


----------



## Uni560 (6. März 2014)

Schönes Bike, schönes Auto. Kreis Offenbacher? Wo bist du da gefahren? Sieht nach BF aus.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. März 2014)

Noch was vom Roadtrip, Canyon vorn


----------



## Chrissdk (6. März 2014)

richtig, wa BF


----------



## der_erce (6. März 2014)

Man erkennt kaum was von dem gewackel der Kamera, aber scheint ne lustige Strecke zu sein.


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Man erkennt kaum was von dem gewackel der Kamera, aber scheint ne lustige Strecke zu sein.


 
Ja, der Chest Mount war nicht richtig eingestellt und die Komprimierung tut ihr Übriges dazu 

Strecke ist aber ziemlich witzig


----------



## der_erce (6. März 2014)

Auf welcher Hemisphäre ist das?


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. März 2014)

Der dunkle Osten von Deutschland 

Im Vogtland in der Nähe von Plauen.


----------



## der_erce (6. März 2014)

Hahaha....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LasseChristian (6. März 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> Im Doppelpack
> Anhang anzeigen 276046


was sind das für pedale? die blauen?


----------



## der_erce (6. März 2014)

Sieht nach Reverse Escape Pro aus.


----------



## simdiem (6. März 2014)

Es geht auch dreckig ^^. Habs am Sonntag vor einer Woche das erste mal in Beerfelden gefahren! I like it!!! Fährt sich sogar noch besser als erwartet 








Hab 1,5h geputzt, jetzt sieht es wieder aus wie gewohnt ^^

Gruß Simon


----------



## fuxy (6. März 2014)

Nnneeeeiiiiiiinnnnn....jetzt ist es dreckig !!!!!   Aber NUR so fühlt es sich wohl


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. März 2014)

fährst du ne E4 oder ne V4?


----------



## dime75 (6. März 2014)

LasseChristian schrieb:


> was sind das für pedale? die blauen?


Das sind Reverse Trail Seeker


----------



## simdiem (6. März 2014)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> fährst du ne E4 oder ne V4?



Das ist die Hope V4! Geiles Ding


----------



## Mittelfranke (6. März 2014)

waaaaahhh - sag sowas nicht  
Hast de n Vergleich zu ner Avid Trail? 
Bin auch am überlegen ob ich zuschlagen soll


----------



## simdiem (6. März 2014)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> waaaaahhh - sag sowas nicht
> Hast de n Vergleich zu ner Avid Trail?
> Bin auch am überlegen ob ich zuschlagen soll


 Ich bin ja schon still, aber ich glaub das willst du gar nicht  .  Einen Vergleich zur Avid Trail habe ich nicht, aber zur Avid Code, und zur V2 ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orcus (7. März 2014)

Seit langem mal wieder mein EX, wobei es fast noch immer original ist, sogar die Laufräder halten noch.


----------



## Orcus (7. März 2014)

doppelt, tut mir leid...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (7. März 2014)

Jow, mein Charger HR will auch einfach nicht kaputt gehen! schrecklich... dabei wollte ich das erst zerstören, bevor ich mein neues einbaue, die Speichen schwabbeln auch schon richtig, aber es hält noch


----------



## Co1n (7. März 2014)

hey.

hier mal ein kurzes Bildchen von meinem alten '10er Nerve. Eigentlich wollte ich im Dezember nur nach ner neuen Gabel suchen. Jetzt ist es in eine rundum-NEU Kur ausgeartet..... 





Das wird / wurde gemacht:
- Revelation WC anstatt der alten RV Race(welche ich aber wahrscheinlich noch auf Dual Air umbauen werde)
- Easton EA90 XC LRS (nein, er ist nicht zu unterdimensioniert  --> spart locker 450 Gramm
- Schaltung wird komplett von 3x9 Shimano-Mix auf 2x10 komplett SRAM X0 umgestellt (lediglich die Kassette wird ne PG 1070)
- Dämpfer wurde beim Forum-Member .:888-to-Nox:. geserviced (Danke nochmal!)
- neue Tubeless Reifen (weiß noch nicht welche)


Zielgewicht ist irgendwo bei 11,6 - 11,9 KG. Weiß noch nicht genau wo ich rauskomme. Das Gewicht sollte damit am Ende im Idealfall um ein Kilo gesunken sein. 

Nächste Woche dürfte es fertig sein und dann gibts nochmal ein neues Bild und ein Endgewicht 

Greetz!!!

so wars alt:


----------



## Boardi05 (7. März 2014)

Trotz 20° in Bozen schauts auf 1500m nicht so doll aus, 30-40cm weißes Zeugs...










































wenigstens hatte ich ne tolle aussicht


----------



## Deleted 48245 (7. März 2014)

Igitt - Schnee....Da geh ich morgen Nachmittag lieber Schlechtweg ( nannte man früher Hauptstrassen ) biken und hoffe dass die Trails noch etwas abtrocknen. Am Sonntag geht es dann in den Park.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assy111S (7. März 2014)

So mal zwei Bilder von meinem Drahtesel bei Bregenz (Österreich) am Bodensee von Gestern.








Gruß Assy


----------



## der_erce (8. März 2014)

Das Nerve wird geil  Aber entweder bist du zu groß oder das Bike zu klein, oder die Sattelstütze ist nur per proforma so drin.


----------



## oliver13007 (8. März 2014)

Wieder eine paar bewegte Bilder vom eröffnungswochenende in willingen mit meinem FRX


----------



## Toni ES5 (9. März 2014)

ein schöner Tag im Harz und das Anfang März


----------



## big prie (9. März 2014)

Hier mein eigenaufbau AL 29 xl


----------



## big prie (9. März 2014)

Vorher


----------



## Co1n (9. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das Nerve wird geil  Aber entweder bist du zu groß oder das Bike zu klein, oder die Sattelstütze ist nur per proforma so drin.



Danke  Jo die Stütze is nur so drin. Bei 1,83m passt mir 18,5" eigentlich ganz gut.

cheers


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. März 2014)

Wochenende am Hometrail verbracht, Torque in Action


----------



## oliver13007 (10. März 2014)

Bei schönstem Wetter am 08.03.2014 in Willingen.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2014)

Hier mal meine beiden Canyon's





Das Torque bekommt nächste Woche noch einen neuen LRS und dann sollte es fit für die Saison sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (10. März 2014)

Und bereust es kein FRX / DHX genommen zu haben?


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2014)

Werde ich beim nächsten Bikepark-Einsatz merken 

Ich bereu es auf jeden Fall nicht vom Strive aufs EX gewechselt zu haben


----------



## der_erce (10. März 2014)

Ja, kommt wirklich drauf an was du mit der Kiste machst. Wenn du 90 % im Bikeparkt hängst, wird dir irgendwann vielleicht die Reserve ausgehen. Aber ich glaube es wird schon taugen


----------



## Nico Laus (10. März 2014)

Ganz sicher nicht. 
Ich durfte das EX gestern den Willingen DH runterprügeln. Geht besser als mein ehemaliges Whipzone.


----------



## Chrisinger (10. März 2014)

zu 80% fahr ich hier trails in der Gegend und den Rest bin ich im Park. Von daher bin ich mit dem EX glaub richtig aufgehoben


----------



## Shreck (10. März 2014)

Jetzt geht's raus bei dem super Wetter!


----------



## CanyonAndy (11. März 2014)




----------



## Wbs_70 (12. März 2014)

frx mal wieder draußen


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. März 2014)

Mein Torque nach dem Einsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (12. März 2014)

Du hast die Cam auch immer dabei oder ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. März 2014)

Meistens dabei, aber komme leider nicht wirklich oft zum Fotografieren


----------



## der_erce (13. März 2014)

Vor allem nicht so wie man selbst die anderen fotografiert. Kenn ich.


----------



## reifentod (14. März 2014)

Bekommt man den Baron auch hinten rein in den Hinterbau


----------



## reifentod (14. März 2014)




----------



## LukasL (14. März 2014)

reifentod schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Baron auch hinten rein in den Hinterbau



Ja passt ohne Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reifentod (14. März 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort
also habe vergessen das ich den 2.5 meine der sollte aber gehen?
es hat ja den Anschein


----------



## LukasL (14. März 2014)

reifentod schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort
> also habe vergessen das ich den 2.5 meine der sollte aber gehen?
> es hat ja den Anschein



Ja ich hab den auch in 2.5 drin!


----------



## reifentod (14. März 2014)

Herzlichen dank LukasL


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. März 2014)

Warum fährst du den besser grippenden Reifen hinten?


----------



## Co1n (14. März 2014)

soooo. hier mal erstes schnelles Bild nach vollendetem Neuaufbau.

Geändert wurde noch der Sattel (jetzt der SLR mit Titangestell). Die Revelation World Cup hab ich wie angekündigt auf DualAir und die einfache RL Dämpfung umgebaut. Damit sank das Gewicht von 1717 auf 1626g. 

Das Gewicht liegt jetzt final ohne Pedale bei 12.025g. Damit habe ich die 12er Marke verfehlt... ich würde natürlich locker drunter kommen wenn ich die Variostütze gegen eine einfache aus Carbon wechseln würde. Aber auf den Komfort will ich nicht verzichten.





Vielleicht wechsel ich noch mal auf nen flachen Lenker und schmalere Reifen. Mal gucken. Morgen erste Ausfahrt! 

grüße!


----------



## Qya (14. März 2014)

Ich darf am Sonnatg mein Nerv aufbauen .. ich freu mich ja schon so druff


----------



## Co1n (14. März 2014)

Qya schrieb:


> Ich darf am Sonnatg mein Nerv aufbauen .. ich freu mich ja schon so druff


Welches Baujahr ist deins?


----------



## Qya (14. März 2014)

von den 13er ... bei den ExpressBikes das AL + 8.0 SE


----------



## Hatched (14. März 2014)

Ich schmeiss mal n Bild von meinem 2014er Kohlefaserbolide ins Rennen;-)


----------



## mad1993max (14. März 2014)

Meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verano (14. März 2014)

Co1n schrieb:


> soooo. hier mal erstes schnelles Bild nach vollendetem Neuaufbau.



Gefällt mir!


----------



## LukasL (14. März 2014)




----------



## verano (15. März 2014)

So in raw-cub sieht das Strive (Spectral!) echt lecker aus!


----------



## LukasL (15. März 2014)

Is aber des Spectral! ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukester155 (15. März 2014)

Krasse Überhöhung, oder wirkt das nur auf dem Foto so?


----------



## littlewhity (15. März 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> Is aber des Spectral! ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Haha 
Owned 
Nee.. mal im ernst: heißes teil


----------



## LukasL (15. März 2014)

dukester155 schrieb:


> Krasse Überhöhung, oder wirkt das nur auf dem Foto so?



Is schon etwas überhöht, aber ganz so krass wie es auf dem Foto aussieht, ist es nicht!


----------



## verano (15. März 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> Is aber des Spectral! ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



ups...   sieht trotzdem schick aus!


----------



## der_erce (15. März 2014)

@


Hatched schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mal n Bild von meinem 2014er Kohlefaserbolide ins Rennen;-)


Wie schwer ist sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Challenge (15. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> @
> 
> Wie schwer ist sowas?



Könnte mit Pedalen knapp unter 10kg wiegen.
Grüße


----------



## Challenge (15. März 2014)

Nach einigen Modi liegt das Gewicht bei 11,9kg. Ausgangsgewicht war mit Pedalen 12,5kg.


----------



## Whippy (16. März 2014)

Gestern mal wieder in Beerfelden unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Hatched (16. März 2014)

@der_erce @Challenge 
dürfte aktuell 9,3 wiegen.


----------



## grobi59 (16. März 2014)

@Whippy 
Hast du mal ein Foto von dem DHX welches auf dem "es war matschig " Bild links im Hintergrund liegt?


----------



## Whippy (16. März 2014)

Nein,
leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qya (16. März 2014)

Ein neuer Canyon Fahrer im Berner Oberland ... nun wird aufgebaut


----------



## kümmelotto (16. März 2014)

Dann aber auch ein Foto was drin war  

Freu mich schon auf meins in ca. 2 Monaten.


----------



## Qya (16. März 2014)

Bilder gibts dann morgen, ist mein erstes Fully .. und bin noch so bissel am Üben mit dem Sag einzustellen.


----------



## 26aintdead (16. März 2014)

Dann werf ich mal meines auch dazu.
2011er FRX 9.0 in L
MZ 888 CR 2014
Vivid 5.1
e.thirteen LG1 Kurbeln + Kettenblatt
Carbocage DH
Saint Pedale
Elixir 9 Bremsen
Rennradkassette+X7 Schaltgruppe
Hier 2mal Kaiser (vorn BlackChilli)
FUNN Fatboy Lenker
RaceFace DM
Shannon Sattelstütze
Ritchey Sattel
Hope Pro 2 Nabe vorn, Veltec DH hinten, Felgen unbekannt, (von nem Lizenzfahrer bekommen)





Farbkombi gefällt mir noch ned so ganz, der steile Lenkwinkel wird noch per Offsetbuchsen und Angle-set angepasst.
Was sonst noch zu verbessern wäre weiß ich selber, aber noch oben sind (wie immer) alle Grenzen offen, ich bin zufrieden so wie es da steht, ist schon alles so bewusst ausgewählt, da lass ich mir auch nicht reinreden.  Der Bock wiegt zwar 19 Kilo, is mir aber sowas von wurscht! Gewicht will nach unten, das ist ein Naturgesetz 
Tips zur Farbkombi gerne per PN, vielleicht fällt jemanden was zu dem matten schwarz, der goldenen Gabel und den Chrom-Felgen ein, mir fehlt da diesbezüglich die Kreativität 
Grüße an alle "Torque"-er da draussen, go ride your damn Bike! \,,/


----------



## DaBot (17. März 2014)

Hatched schrieb:


> @der_erce @Challenge
> dürfte aktuell 9,3 wiegen.


Sind das die Ritchey Pedale? Wie sind die? Suche noch eine etwas leichtere Alternative zu meinen alten XTs.


----------



## der_erce (17. März 2014)

9.3kg ist nice !


----------



## Qya (17. März 2014)

Sieht ganz schick aus .. ich raddel nacher mal zum großen shop, und schau mir mal ein paar Sattel an.
Der Canyon Sattel .. hat was gegen meinen Arsch, dann gibts paar Pics vom MS Nerve


----------



## Andre_W (17. März 2014)

Gestern nach einer kurzen Runde auf dem Hometrail


----------



## littlewhity (17. März 2014)

Sind das spank Spike pedale?
Wenn ja: wie sind die Dinger?


----------



## Andre_W (17. März 2014)

Korrekt! Komme damit sehr gut klar! Viel halt, obwohl ich nicht alle pinne drin hab, schön flach, 12mm, und relativ leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kümmelotto (17. März 2014)

Danke für die Info. Lege mir die auch zu


----------



## Andre_W (17. März 2014)

Den besten Preis, den ich finden konnte war als Neuradkombo bei Canyon! Glaube knapp 90€, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!


----------



## kümmelotto (17. März 2014)

Ja das selbe habe ich auch vor wenn ich mein Rockzone bestelle.


----------



## LukasL (17. März 2014)

Ich hab an einem Rad Spank Spike und am anderen DMR Vault. Die DMR gefallen mir besser.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uni560 (17. März 2014)

Sie Spank Spike fallen mir zur Seite hin zu sehr ab. Ich habe große und breite Füße Gr47. Mir passen die Saint absolut gut. Zwar schwer, dafür aber günstig und super grip


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. März 2014)

DMR Vault
Alles andere is nix


----------



## littlewhity (17. März 2014)

Naja.. mit Schuhgröße 41/42 sollte mich die Seite der spike nicht stören


----------



## Puni (17. März 2014)

servus zusammen,
hier mein 1. post


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. März 2014)

Mit meinem neuen Strive 8.0 auf der Halde Norddeutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (18. März 2014)

26aintdead schrieb:


> Dann werf ich mal meines auch dazu.
> 2011er FRX 9.0 in L
> MZ 888 CR 2014
> Vivid 5.1
> ...


 

Sehr Nice die 888 wirkt Total geil. Ich würde vielleicht alles was Rot ist gegen Schwarz tauschen und die Canyon Schrift entfernen dann sollte es vielleicht einheitlicher rüberkommen.


----------



## hepp (18. März 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Mit meinem neuen Strive 8.0 auf der Halde Norddeutschland
> Anhang anzeigen 279960



schöne Stimmung


----------



## Dennis-Fox (18. März 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> schöne Stimmung



Danke fand ich auch. Samstag früh um 8 Uhr ist es echt entspannend da oben ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Co1n (18. März 2014)

Grade eben vom Dreiländereck 







grüße


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2014)

Sehr schön


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. März 2014)

Meine wollmilchlegende Eiersau 
Endlich fertig für 2014!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (18. März 2014)

Ob das auf lange Sicht gut geht mit der Doppelbrücke am EX...?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. März 2014)

Wieso nicht?
Ist übrigens kein EX, Gabs 2011 noch nicht


----------



## sirios (18. März 2014)

EX und Torque von 2011 unterscheiden sich nur minimalst. Allerdings ist es immer heikel an einem Rahmen der nicht für Doppelbrücken vorgesehen ist eine solche zu verbauen. Die Kräfte die aufs Steuerrohr wirken sind viel höher als bei einer normalen Gabel. Das kann im Extremfall dazu führen dass der Rahmen in dem Bereich bricht.


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. März 2014)

Tibor Simai ist den auch mit DC gefahren, ich mach mir da weniger Sorgen...


----------



## kümmelotto (18. März 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Ob das auf lange Sicht gut geht mit der Doppelbrücke am EX...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone




Wieso denn nicht?!


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2014)

immer noch schnee auf den Trails


----------



## littlewhity (20. März 2014)

Hier mal das erste  Bild draußen


----------



## Mittelfranke (20. März 2014)

schaut gut aus^^


----------



## wurstzipfel (20. März 2014)

Schick ....
Viel Spass damit ;-)


----------



## littlewhity (20. März 2014)

Ende des Jahres wirds aber umlackiert 
Schrift -> blau
Rahmen -> weiß
Der rest bleibt so.. evtl noch blaue Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (20. März 2014)

hoffe dann dass es dazu auch Bilder gibt 
ich bleib dran


----------



## littlewhity (20. März 2014)

Klar 
Werds aber erst in der Winterpause machen ; )


----------



## el_tribun (21. März 2014)

erste größere Runde heute.....


----------



## FlyingLizard (21. März 2014)

Kein gutes Bild, aber mal ein Torque mit Manitou Mattoc und 14,28 kg


----------



## sirios (21. März 2014)

Sehr geil! Morgen muss ich dann direkt mal ne Probefahrt machen !


----------



## der_erce (21. März 2014)

Farblich...ähhhh...solala.....Performance glaub ich nicht schlehct.


----------



## littlewhity (22. März 2014)

Erste Artgerechte Ausfahrt gemacht


 
Viel grip wars dann nicht mehr...


----------



## dime75 (22. März 2014)

Ready for Season...


----------



## littlewhity (22. März 2014)

Wie fahren sich die spike race 28?
Schon dellen drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dime75 (22. März 2014)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, sind erst frisch drauf. Wieso Dellen? Ein DH LRS sollte eigentlich nicht so schnell Dellen bekommen. Würd mit mir eher bei den Sun ringle Add Comp Gedanken machen, nach dem was ich da  so gehört u gelesen hab. Die werden bei mir vorerst mal eingemottet u bei Gelegenheit mal die Speichen nachgezogen. 
Die Spikes werden erst mal richtig getestet, bevor ich da ein Urteil fällen kann. Kann aber gerne dann darüber berichten.


----------



## littlewhity (23. März 2014)

War nur ein Scherz 
Hab gelesen, die sind sehr robust...
Werd sie mir evtl auch zulegen.

Kannst ja dann ein bisschen drüber schreiben, evtl hilft mir das bei der Kaufentscheidung...


----------



## stanleydobson (23. März 2014)

cool die waren auch in meiner engeren wahl,aber das blau empfand ich dann für mein black-sea doch etwas too much


----------



## Monche (23. März 2014)

Ich fahre die Spike race 28 auch jetzt mittlerweile ein jahr. Habe sie vor 2 Wochen mal zentrieren lassen.. Vorne war garnichts zu machen und hinten war nur ein kleiner seitenschlag drin.. Ich bin absolut begeistert von den Felgen. Fahre sie mit sapim race Speichen und hope Naben.


----------



## Iconx (23. März 2014)

Würde mir die Spank Spike AL 35 zumindest für ein DH-Bike auch nicht aus dem Kopf schlagen. Breiter und stabiler, dafür natürlich schwerer. Fahre die Dinger auf Sapim Race und Hope Pro Evo auf dem DHX - funktionieren tun die wunderbar.


----------



## dime75 (23. März 2014)

@littlewhity hab's auch nicht böse aufgefasst 
Bin selbst mal gespannt, wie die sich schlagen. Meine Sun ringle hatten ja auch bis jetzt gehalten, nur bei nem Kumpel von mir hat's die Hinternabe zerbröselt. Das dürfte bei der Hope Evo 2 wohl nicht der Fall sein 
Hab den LRS vom bikelädle aufbauen lassen, das müßte dann alles ganz gut halten. Im Juni werden sie dann in Latsch/Süd Tirol ausgiebigst getestet
@stanleydobson das dachte ich anfangs auch, aber da meine decals nicht Blau sind, hab ich's mal riskiert und ich muss sagen, ich hab's optisch nicht bereut, sind allerdings ein klein bißchen dunkler, was mich aber nicht stört Passt gut zur Hope Sattelklemme
@Monche das hört sich doch schon mal gut an, wenn die Dinger so sorglos sind, wie Du schreibst
Werde dann berichten, ob sie was taugen, aufm Hometrail geht's ja auch schon ganz ruppig zur Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firesurfer (23. März 2014)

update 2014: saint bremse u bunter


----------



## potzblitzer (23. März 2014)

Meins neu mit Lyrik RC2DH inkl. Fast Suspension Einheit und zum Testen nen DHR2 in ST vorne.


----------



## Alexhazard (23. März 2014)

Das graue FRX find ich sehr geil! Die blauen Akzente passen super mMn. Hab da bloß mal ne Frage: Sind das 2,5er Muddy´s?


----------



## Alexhazard (23. März 2014)

ich meine das Bike von dime75!


----------



## firesurfer (23. März 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Das graue FRX find ich sehr geil! Die blauen Akzente passen super mMn. Hab da bloß mal ne Frage: Sind das 2,5er Muddy´s?


thx

2x 2.5 minion


----------



## Alexhazard (23. März 2014)

Dein`s gefällt mir ach, aber ich meine das darüber!


----------



## dime75 (23. März 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Das graue FRX find ich sehr geil! Die blauen Akzente passen super mMn. Hab da bloß mal ne Frage: Sind das 2,5er Muddy´s?


Dankeschön
Ja hinten ist versehentlich der 2.5 u vorne der 2.35 drauf, hab's beim aufziehen vertauscht, allerdings passt der mit der 28 Race Felge drauf, ist aber trotzdem ein bißchen eng, was aber bald wieder geändert wird


----------



## littlewhity (23. März 2014)

Welche reifen könnt ihr so für leicht matschigen untergrund empfehlen?
Continental baron?


----------



## dime75 (23. März 2014)

Der Baron verliert relativ schnell an Profil, ich fahre bei jedem Wetter dem Muddy Mary, vorne den 2.5er Vertstar u hinten den 2.35er Trailstar, hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen, jedoch wird dieser nun vom Magic Mary ab 2014 abgelöst. Schwalbe nimmt 2 Reifen (Muddy Mary u Big Betty) aus dem Sortiment u vereinen sie zum Magic Mary


----------



## firesurfer (24. März 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Welche reifen könnt ihr so für leicht matschigen untergrund empfehlen?
> Continental baron?


 
VR: minion ST fährt immer....habe auch bei schlechten u teilw sehr tiefen bedingungen die besten erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reifentod (24. März 2014)

Also der Baron 2.5 ist wesentlich langlebiger wie der Kaiser Projekt.Der Kaiser Projekt minimiert sich binnen von tagen :-(


----------



## littlewhity (24. März 2014)

Bin am überlegen,  vorne und hinten Baron einzubauen.. mit neuen spank spike race 28
Sollte das gehen?


----------



## reifentod (24. März 2014)

Also ich habe die 35ger und der geht auch hinten locker rein 
Mit den 28ger erst recht


----------



## OliverKaa (24. März 2014)

Ich fahre zur Zeit hinten den Minion DHF 2.35 Maxxpro. 
Rollt und Gript im trockenen gut - hätte gerne mal den Vergleich zum DHR.
Jetzt hab ich mir aber erstmal den Rock Razor bestellt. Denke da werde ich im
Schwarzkieferwäldchen meine Freude mit haben.


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. März 2014)

Mal wieder ontopic: 
Alt trifft Neu.


----------



## littlewhity (24. März 2014)

reifentod schrieb:


> Also ich habe die 35ger und der geht auch hinten locker rein
> Mit den 28ger erst recht


Was hastn für die 35er gezahlt... und lohnen die sich?


----------



## peeeti (24. März 2014)

War jetzt mit Muddy Marys bei Osternohe (geschüttet wie aus Eimern) und ich muss sagen, so hält der Reifen was er verspricht. Hat auch ne gute Selbstreinigung (bekommt man natürlich alles um die Ohren geflogen) aber bei nasser Tonerde + Wurzeln geht natürlich selbst der Muddy Mary in die Knie


----------



## Skeletor23 (24. März 2014)

mein Strive endlich wieder fit


----------



## cane (24. März 2014)

Die ersten beiden Taschen sind umgebaut, eine Tangle Frame Bag ist bestellt, so langsam wird es Bikepacking Ready. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Reifen mit etwas mehr Grip, oder einen zweiten Felgensatz beschaffen.




P1050382




P1050383

mfg
cane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (24. März 2014)

@dime75: Danke für die Info! So, wie ich das sehe, ist die Kettenstrebe des FRX die gleiche wie beim EX. Und da es bei meinen Big Betty´s schon recht eng ist, hatte es mich bloß interessiert, ob der 2,5er auch rein passt!


----------



## Alexhazard (24. März 2014)

@dime75: Danke für die Info! So, wie ich das sehe, ist die Kettenstrebe des FRX die gleiche wie beim EX. Und da es bei meinen Big Betty´s schon recht eng ist, hatte es mich bloß interessiert, ob der 2,5er auch rein passt!


----------



## I3uchi (24. März 2014)

Mein Nerve AM






und mein Torque EX


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. März 2014)

Heute mal ne Runde im Dreck gespielt. 
Mein Strive ist schon ne Sau!  






Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Komodo3000 (24. März 2014)

@I3uchi : Schöne Bikes! 
Ist das im Torque ein Double Barrel CS?


----------



## Mittelfranke (25. März 2014)

ja, is n 14'er Trailflow so wie ich das sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (25. März 2014)

cane schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden Taschen sind umgebaut, eine Tangle Frame Bag ist bestellt, so langsam wird es Bikepacking Ready. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Reifen mit etwas mehr Grip, oder einen zweiten Felgensatz beschaffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cyclocross? Nur um das zu verstehen, du fährst damit schon im moderaten Gelände/Waldautobahnen oder ist das nur ein "Abstecher" gewesen fürs Foto?


----------



## PerleHH (25. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Cyclocross? Nur um das zu verstehen, du fährst damit schon im moderaten Gelände/Waldautobahnen oder ist das nur ein "Abstecher" gewesen fürs Foto?


 
Das Rad steht doch im moderaten Gelände ;-)


----------



## der_erce (25. März 2014)

Ja ich weiß ja nicht obs auf Cyclocross hindeuten soll oder nicht. Deshalb die Frage.


----------



## schnubbi88 (25. März 2014)

Al+ 8.0 SE


----------



## schnubbi88 (26. März 2014)

a


----------



## schnubbi88 (26. März 2014)




----------



## crossy-pietro (26. März 2014)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 281667



Nach wie vor ein g.... Allrounder, die "alten" AM's von Canyon - top!!


----------



## I3uchi (26. März 2014)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> @I3uchi : Schöne Bikes!
> Ist das im Torque ein Double Barrel CS?





Mittelfranke schrieb:


> ja, is n 14'er Trailflow so wie ich das sehe



Korrekt und korrekt


----------



## cane (26. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Cyclocross? Nur um das zu verstehen, du fährst damit schon im moderaten Gelände/Waldautobahnen oder ist das nur ein "Abstecher" gewesen fürs Foto?



Damit kann man alles fahren was man auch mit einem Hardtail oder XC Fully fahren kann, ist anspruchsvoller, weniger Komfort und man muss runter vom Gas, geht aber ganz gut. Was man fahren kann liegt ja eh zu 95 % am Fahrer und nicht am Material.


----------



## MUD´doc (26. März 2014)

cane schrieb:


> Damit kann man alles fahren was man auch mit einem Hardtail oder XC Fully fahren kann, ist anspruchsvoller, weniger Komfort und man muss runter vom Gas, geht aber ganz gut. Was man fahren kann liegt ja eh zu 95 % am Fahrer und nicht am Material.


Schon ein tolles Teil. 
Bin generell wegen Cyclecross am Überlegen. 
Ich weiß nur nicht so recht  wegen dem Rennlenker. 
Wie kommst du damit zurecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cane (26. März 2014)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht so recht  wegen dem Rennlenker.
> Wie kommst du damit zurecht?



Ich bin vorher ein Nerve XC gefahren, also auch was eher sportlich gestrecktes und nicht so eine DH / Enduro Schaukelstuhl Sitzposition.

Von daher kann ich da keinen Großen Unterschied spüren, ich sag mal so:
- Auf gutem Untergrund ist die Position besser weil die Handgelenke ergonomisch korrekt unverdreht auf den hebeln oben ruhen. das hätte ich vorher so nicht vermutet, das ist richtig Klasse und ein großes Plus.
- Du hast wesentlich mehr Griffmöglichkeiten, gerade auf längeren Strecken wieder gut zum wechseln, großes Plus.
- Auf schwierigem Terrain hat man weniger Sicherheit bei der Kontrolle durch die geringere Lenkerbreite, das ist ein Minus. Aber kein großes, mein altes Cube MTB hatte einen lenker der nicht viel breiter war als der des Cyclocrossers. mein Fully hatte halt einen richtig breiten lenker der enorme Kontrolle ermöglicht.

Alles in allem würd ich daher sagen: Probieren, die Chancen das es dir zusagt stehen gut!

mfg
cane


----------



## Zhen (26. März 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Kein gutes Bild, aber mal ein Torque mit Manitou Mattoc und 14,28 kg



Wie macht sich die Mattoc im Torque? Wie fällt der Lenkwinkel aus? Ich finds sehr geil!


----------



## FlyingLizard (26. März 2014)

Zhen schrieb:


> Wie macht sich die Mattoc im Torque? Wie fällt der Lenkwinkel aus? Ich finds sehr geil!



Haben uns gleich 2 bestellt und finden sie beide sehr, sehr geil! Sie hat die selbe Einbauhöhe wie die Lyrik, ist aber gut 300g leichter und hat ne bessere Dämpfung! Kannst aber  im entsprechenden Thread mehr dazu erfahren...  

Hab mir nur den Chromag Fubar in black/chrom gegönnt, da das rot nicht zum Lenker passte.

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## Thefreakshow (26. März 2014)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ontopic:
> Alt trifft Neu.


Filthy mal gaaaanz leer....


----------



## h4wk (27. März 2014)

Das Torque ist einfach ein geniales Bike. Auch wenn es mir an der ein oder anderen Stelle etwas zu viel Federweg hat (ja, das gibts wirklich...)

Ein paar mehr Bilder von Rad mit Radler drauf: klick


----------



## Alexhazard (27. März 2014)

Stimmt, das Torque is´n geiles Teil! Aber zu viel Federweg? Gibt´s nicht, nur zu flaches Gelände! ;-)


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. März 2014)

Lenker kam heute an!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. März 2014)

Fährst du die Mattoc mit 170 oder 160 mm? Und falls du sie mit 170 fährst... ist die dann noch vernünftig steif? Ich finde die Vorstellung einer 170er Gabel mit so dünnen Standrohren ja etwas befremdlich 

Sieht aber geil aus


----------



## FlyingLizard (27. März 2014)

Ich fahre sie mit 170mm. Was die Steifigkeit angeht, kann man keinen Unterschied zur 36er Fox oder der Lyrik mit 35mm feststellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mittelfranke (27. März 2014)

also die Performance in allen Ehren - aber die Farbe geht mal gar net


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (27. März 2014)

Krass, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Aber freut mich für dich und Manitou


----------



## sirios (27. März 2014)

Ich schmeiß in naher Zukunft auch meine Lyrik raus und leg mir ne Mattoc in weiß zu


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. März 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Lenker kam heute an!



Bau Dir für morgen eine Klingel an das Teil damit ich Bescheid weiß wenn Du vorbeifliegen willst 

Sieht richtig gut aus 
Das Rot würde bei mir auch gut passen.....


----------



## der_erce (27. März 2014)

So....Buchsen heute gekommen...Bremsen, Schaltwerk, Shifter und Dämpfer sind unterwegs, Boxxer hat frischen Service bekommen. Bald gehts los


----------



## Mittelfranke (27. März 2014)

^^ tolle "Garage"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (27. März 2014)

Technics da hinter in der Ecke?
Heute noch mit meinem Nachbarn über die "guten alten End 90er" (bzgl. der Musik) getextet.

@ *cane*
Danke für die Info. Werd ich doch mal austesten =]


----------



## kümmelotto (27. März 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> So....Buchsen heute gekommen...Bremsen, Schaltwerk, Shifter und Dämpfer sind unterwegs, Boxxer hat frischen Service bekommen. Bald gehts los




Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Reparatur Ständer? Möchte mir auch einen zulegen. Habe nur keine Ahnung welche bei ca. 17kg Bikes gut halten und was aushalten und wie gut die Bikes dran halten.


----------



## BastiEnduro (27. März 2014)

Eine kleine runde mit dem Strive


----------



## der_erce (27. März 2014)

Kann mich nicht beklagen. Tut was es soll.


----------



## kümmelotto (27. März 2014)

Welches Ständer Modell ist es denn?


----------



## FlyingLizard (28. März 2014)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> also die Performance in allen Ehren - aber die Farbe geht mal gar net



soll sie ja auch nit! Sie muss fahren und optisch rausstechen. und das macht sie sehr gut!  schwarz oder weiß hat ja jeder....

@Gianty: ich sag mal  bis gleich. wirst sie dann selbst testen können.


----------



## der_erce (28. März 2014)

Mittelfranke schrieb:


> ^^ tolle "Garage"



Mein Refugium  Nicht lästern 



MUD´doc schrieb:


> Technics da hinter in der Ecke?
> Heute noch mit meinem Nachbarn über die "guten alten End 90er" (bzgl. der Musik) getextet.



Japp. zwei 1200er Bj. Ende 90er, Anfang 2000 glaub ich. Da hab ich mit Techno DJing angefangen. Jetzt stehen sie im Keller im Büro und hin und wieder bestell ich mir wieder nen Schwung Scheiben und leg auf 



kümmelotto schrieb:


> Welches Ständer Modell ist es denn?



Feedback Sports Pro Elite


----------



## OliverKaa (29. März 2014)




----------



## grobi59 (29. März 2014)




----------



## OliverKaa (29. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (29. März 2014)




----------



## oliver13007 (30. März 2014)

Ein paar Eindrücke aus Willingen vom 29.03.2014


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. April 2014)

Meine Freunde sagen immer der Clio RS ist nicht alltagstauglich. Ich Find das Strive steht dem sehr gut! ;-) 






Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## stanleydobson (2. April 2014)

mal eins schnell in der bude gemacht


----------



## Co1n (4. April 2014)

sooo jetzt mit neuem Lenker (Ritchey WCS Carbon mit 5mm Rise) und Matchmaker-Schellen für die Hope-Griffe und die X0 Shifter. Dadurch is das Cockpit nochmal aufgeräumter 
bin derzeit so mega zufrieden mit dem Teil!! der Sattel ist der beste den ich je hatte... 







grüße


----------



## Alexhazard (4. April 2014)

@Co1n : Sehr feines Teil!! Wie macht sich der Pearl im AM? Man liest ja immer, das der sehr progressiv sein soll... !


----------



## Co1n (4. April 2014)

hey. danke 
also ich fahre den Pearl jetzt schon seit fast 5 Jahren und hatte noch nie was anderes. Von daher kann ich keinen Vergleich ziehen. Aber wie du schon sagst ist er wirklich progressiv, passt aber sehr gut zur World Cup vorne. tendenziell ist das Heck aber straffer als die Front. ich mag es aber auch progressiv  aber vielleicht kommt irgendwann mal was neues um den Horizont zu erweitern


----------



## Vanilla87 (4. April 2014)

Hier auch mal mein Fuhrpark...
Die schwarze Plastikscheibe beim 29" ist schon weg und die Leitung der Reverb ist auch heute frisch gekürzt ;-)


----------



## Co1n (4. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (4. April 2014)

@Vanilla87 

so jetzt erzähl mir das bitte nochmal. Wie gut fährt sich so ein 29er denn jetzt? Ist es wirklich so gut?? Soll ja bergauf wie ne Rassel gehen und abwärts so laufruhig wien Güterzug.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. April 2014)

Hatte letztes Jahr nen 29er von cube. 
Für cc auf jeden Fall schon eine Geile Sache! Bergauf wie ne Ziege und bergab merkst du keine Löcher. Fährt über alles weg. 

Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## Vanilla87 (4. April 2014)

Co1n schrieb:


> @Vanilla87
> 
> so jetzt erzähl mir das bitte nochmal. Wie gut fährt sich so ein 29er denn jetzt? Ist es wirklich so gut?? Soll ja bergauf wie ne Rassel gehen und abwärts so laufruhig wien Güterzug.



Bin bis jetzt (ca. 20km) sehr zufrieden damit ;-) Morgen wird die erste große Tour gestartet
Es rollt schon wesentlich leichter über Hindernisse. Bei "schnelleren" Trails ist es natürlich nicht so flink wie das 26" Fully, ist denke ich auch Gewöhnungssache ...


----------



## Co1n (4. April 2014)

ich find auch das dein hardtail mit 29 echt gut kommt. bei nem Fully würde ich glaube ich maximal auf 27,5 wechseln.


----------



## Mavy (4. April 2014)




----------



## Boardi05 (5. April 2014)

meins zurzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## revilo-7 (5. April 2014)




----------



## der_erce (5. April 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> meins zurzeit



so ähnlich sieht meins auch grad aus


----------



## Nothing85 (6. April 2014)

Warum ist der Boxxer-Schriftzug innen und nicht wie gewohnt außen?


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Nduro (6. April 2014)

revilo-7 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 283837


Bitte einmal zu mir.   
Gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## der_erce (6. April 2014)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Warum ist der Boxxer-Schriftzug innen und nicht wie gewohnt außen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


Umm...weil ich nach dem Service vermutlich nicht darauf geachtet habe.


----------



## Nothing85 (6. April 2014)

Naja verkaufst du sie anderen die danach fragen als custom Boxxer 


Gesendet von einem iPhone mit Tapatalk.


----------



## der_erce (6. April 2014)

lol...flodder-custom


----------



## sirios (6. April 2014)

Nach getaner Arbeit in Stromberg am Flowtrail. 






Gruß an @dime75 und seine Mitfahrer !


----------



## rnReaper (6. April 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 282300



Das nenn ich doch mal eine schöne Darstellung


----------



## Slevin0290 (6. April 2014)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Bild vom Spectral AL mit 29 Zoll in der Größe XL. Konnte leider überhaupt nichts finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (6. April 2014)

Slevin0290 schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ein Bild vom Spectral AL mit 29 Zoll in der Größe XL. Konnte leider überhaupt nichts finden.



Weils davon noch keine gibt. Wie das ausschaut wird sehnsüchtig erwartet.


----------



## Slevin0290 (6. April 2014)

Ernsthaft? Reden wir beide vom bereits erhältlichen 2014er Modell in z.B. der Farbe Black Sea?


----------



## rmfausi (6. April 2014)

Mal wieder ein Bild von mir und meinem Fully , Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## rnReaper (6. April 2014)

Slevin0290 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Reden wir beide vom bereits erhältlichen 2014er Modell in z.B. der Farbe Black Sea?



Meines wissens wurden noch keine 29er verkauft. Glaube das kommt jetzt ab nächste Woche erst. Habe jedenfalls noch von keinem was gelesen. Nur die 27.5er. Wenn ich falsch liege, korrigiert mich bitte.


----------



## dime75 (6. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Nach getaner Arbeit in Stromberg am Flowtrail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jop, war echt lustig, wie man sich so zufällig dort trifft Vlt sieht man sich mal wieder


----------



## sundawn77 (7. April 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> Jop, war echt lustig, wie man sich so zufällig dort trifft Vlt sieht man sich mal wieder



war gestern auch in Stromberg ;-)

Da war auch noch jemand von hier...hat ein graues FRX Playzone mit dunkelgrau überklebter schrift und nem Carbon-Oberrohr


----------



## sirios (7. April 2014)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> war gestern auch in Stromberg ;-)
> 
> Da war auch noch jemand von hier...hat ein graues FRX Playzone mit dunkelgrau überklebter schrift und nem Carbon-Oberrohr



Wir waren die, die noch unten am
Parkplatz gegrillt haben . Bin mir sicher dass wir uns auch irgendwo über den Weg gelaufen sind.


----------



## ollinist (7. April 2014)

Habe heute mein Strive abgeholt:


----------



## sirios (7. April 2014)

@ollinist Lenkt der "Laptop" am Lenker nicht ziemlich ab beim Fahren ? Finde das Strive Race sehr schön, aber mir wären die Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer dann doch etwas zu viel des Guten (zu bunt für meinen Geschmack).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (7. April 2014)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> war gestern auch in Stromberg ;-)
> 
> Da war auch noch jemand von hier...hat ein graues FRX Playzone mit dunkelgrau überklebter schrift und nem Carbon-Oberrohr


Das war dime75! 

Echt Hammer was da gestern los war! 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## dime75 (7. April 2014)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> war gestern auch in Stromberg ;-)
> 
> Da war auch noch jemand von hier...hat ein graues FRX Playzone mit dunkelgrau überklebter schrift und nem Carbon-Oberrohr


Jop das war ich Fands echt Klasse mal ein paar Torquer zu treffen, von denen man hier immer so liest
Und da das hier eine Galerie ist, mal meins ganz müde nach dem Ausritt


----------



## rob1111 (8. April 2014)

Kurz vor der Abfahrt


----------



## der_erce (8. April 2014)

@rob1111 für nen Moment dacht ich da ist ne Lefty dran, nur als Righty. Dann dacht ich mir, da stimmt doch was mit der Gabel nicht, bis ich gesehen hab dass das der Zaunpfahl ist


----------



## FlyingLizard (8. April 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> Und da das hier eine Galerie ist, mal meins ganz müde nach dem Ausritt
> Anhang anzeigen 284344


ich glaube dir fehlt da ein Pin am Pedal 

auch noch eins vom Wochenende


----------



## ollinist (8. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> @ollinist Lenkt der "Laptop" am Lenker nicht ziemlich ab beim Fahren ? Finde das Strive Race sehr schön, aber mir wären die Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer dann doch etwas zu viel des Guten (zu bunt für meinen Geschmack).




Naja, so von der Seite betrachtet sieht das Ding schon riesig aus 
Ist eigentlich nur die Topeak Tasche wo mein Smartphone/Navi drinne ist, damit ich mich nicht verfahre in der Fremde ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollinist (8. April 2014)

"removed" doppelpost


----------



## dime75 (8. April 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> ich glaube dir fehlt da ein Pin am Pedal


@FlyingLizard you have eagle eyes


----------



## Boardi05 (9. April 2014)

wieder fahrbereit, mal guggn wie lang es dauert bis meine Gabel wieder zurück ist


----------



## Dice8 (9. April 2014)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ontopic:
> Alt trifft Neu.


Part 2:


----------



## Dice8 (10. April 2014)

Und hier mein Nerve AL+ mit ein paar getauschten Teilen.


----------



## DerMuckel (12. April 2014)

Ah, endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Ausführen gehabt 









Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2014)

Das letzte ist toll. Wo ist das?


----------



## DerMuckel (12. April 2014)

Bei Freiburg mehr oder weniger auf dem Schauinsland.


----------



## der_erce (12. April 2014)

Wow...sehr cool


----------



## Komodo3000 (12. April 2014)

Hier mal wieder mein 2011er Torque - formerly known as Alpinist. 
Jetzt mit aktualisiertem 1x10 Antrieb: Vorne Race Face narrow wide 36t und Octane One Evo Chainguide. Hinten 42t Ritzel von Oneup Components.
Das Bike bringt jetzt ziemlich genau 16kg auf die Waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal_beppi (12. April 2014)

Recht unspektakulär aber hier mal mein Strive AL 7.0 (2014) Größe: S


----------



## markus84 (13. April 2014)

Noch meins...



 

Ab sofort im Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/366574-canyon-torque-9-0-vertride


----------



## Dice8 (13. April 2014)

metal_beppi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 285300 Recht unspektakulär aber hier mal mein Strive AL 7.0 (2014) Größe: S


Aber sehr schönes Rad!!


----------



## kümmelotto (13. April 2014)

Jetzt ist es da  

Da es aber 2 Wochen eher angekommen ist, muss ich jetzt leider 1 Woche bis zu den DMR Vault mit den (Hightech)-Pedalen überbrücken


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. April 2014)

Mein altes 26" CC-Rädchen hat eine neue Gabel bekommen


----------



## Sunset84 (13. April 2014)




----------



## Chrisinger (13. April 2014)

Heute mal ein kurzes Fotoshooting mit den beiden Torque´s von mir und @Mittelfranke


----------



## sirios (13. April 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Heute mal ein kurzes Fotoshooting mit den beiden Torque´s von mir und @Mittelfranke



Schöne Bilder von den Zwillingen ! Allerdings hab ich auch was winziges zu nörgeln: Wenn Ihr Euch schon die Mühe antut und die Bikes irgendwo mit Bikeständer hinbringt, dann solltet Ihr Euch auch die Mühe geben und auf kleine Details achten. Zum Beispiel stehen die Pedale und Kurbeln kreuz und quer. Wäre schöner wenn das synchron wäre 

Ansonsten: Geile Bikes


----------



## Chrisinger (13. April 2014)

Da muss ich dir leider recht geben  das wird mit der Zeit sicherlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (13. April 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider recht geben  das wird mit der Zeit sicherlich besser



Soll nur positive Kritik sein! Ich ärger mich auf öfters, wenn mir sowas bei meinen Bildern nicht direkt auffällt und es nachher zu spät ist


----------



## Chrisinger (13. April 2014)

Hab ich schon verstanden. War ehrlich gesagt auch mehr mit der neuen Cam beschäftigt


----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2014)

Hier ein Canyon im "Foto des Tages"-Pool! Über ein wenig Unterstützung aus den eigenen Reihen würden wir uns freuen!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (14. April 2014)

Doppelpost! Sorry!


----------



## 26aintdead (14. April 2014)

So, jetzt ist es fertig: Canyon Torque FRX 9.0 (2011)
Marzocchi 888 CR (2014)
Rockshox Vivid 5.1 mit K9 Feder
Burgtec Titan OffsetBuchsen
Steuersatz Winkel-Schalen/Buchsen Eigenbau
Rigida Rims auf Hope/Veltec Naben
Carbocage DH Kettenführung
Saint Pedale
e*thriteen LG1 Crankset
e*thirteen Kettenblatt 36T
SRAM X7 Schaltgruppe
Rennradkassette
Avid Elixir Bremsen (nimma lang)
Raceface Vorbau
Funn Fatboy Lenker
Shannon Sattelstütze
WTB Pure V sattel
Conti Kaiser, vorne BlackChilli

Summarum wurde beim Aufbau der Schwerpunkt auf Downhill gelegt, das Tretlager konnte etwas tiefer gelegt und der Lenkwinkel konnte bei vollem Federweg von 67 auf 64 Grad gesenkt werden, ergo viel flacher für mehr Stabilität und Laufruhe bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten zulasten der Wendigkeit und Kurvenwilligkeit. Aber da ja alles voll konfigurierbar ist kann fix das Setup geändert werden.
Tempo 70 ist , zumindest geradeaus die Bergwiese runter, mit dem Bock eine Spazierfahrt, aber Leo und Co. haben größtenteils noch ned offen, kann also noch nix zum Extremeinsatz sagen.

Bei Fragen nur zu

Grüße
Matze


----------



## der_erce (14. April 2014)

Wie konntest du den Lenkwinkel so dramatisch ändern? Angleset? Andere Dämpferlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. April 2014)

Er hat nen Eigenbau Steuersatz verwendet, da kannste die Schalen und Buchsen so gestalten wie Du magst.


----------



## der_erce (14. April 2014)

Aha....gibts da Fotos dazu? Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Dusius (15. April 2014)

Ist bei der Änderung die Stabilität vom Rahmen  überhaupt noch gewährleistet?


----------



## Soeren87 (15. April 2014)

Hier mein Torque Trailflow.
Mehr Teile neu als original..


----------



## Soeren87 (15. April 2014)

Hier noch eins:


----------



## kNiRpS (15. April 2014)




----------



## Dennis-Fox (15. April 2014)

Schönes bike, aber die reifen gehen echt gar nicht

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## potzblitzer (15. April 2014)

Mir gefällst


----------



## OliverKaa (15. April 2014)

Wer hat das Strive eigentlich designt?


----------



## der_erce (16. April 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Schönes bike, aber die reifen gehen echt gar nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 10 mit Tapatalk


Die Reifen gehen schon, nur nicht vielleicht mit der Rahmenfarbe. Da passt es eben nicht 100%. 

@kNiRpS sind das 2.25er? Was ich weiß gibts die Ibex nicht breiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie79 (16. April 2014)

Sooooo, ich reihe mich dann jetzt auch mal in die Canyon-Fahrer ein. Hier mein Strive in neuer Black&White Team-Folierung...


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2014)

Sehr schön

Haste vom Oberrohr eine vectordatei?


----------



## OliverKaa (16. April 2014)

Ich könnte es den ganzen Tag lang anschauen!!!


----------



## stevie79 (16. April 2014)

ja, hab ich mir gebastelt, nachdem Canyon sie nicht rausrücken wollte.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2014)

stevie79 schrieb:


> ja, hab ich mir gebastelt, nachdem Canyon sie nicht rausrücken wollte.



Falls du mir ein PDF oder Vectordatei vom oberrohr schicken könntest wär ich dir sehr dankbar. 

Bei Canyon hab ich auch schon öfters nachgefragt, aber nix, hab nur die unterrohrfolie vom Race 2013 bekommen.


----------



## FlyingLizard (16. April 2014)

stevie79 schrieb:


> Sooooo, ich reihe mich dann jetzt auch mal in die Canyon-Fahrer ein. Hier mein Strive in neuer Black&White Team-Folierung...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 286197 Anhang anzeigen 286198


Für mich ganz klar das schönste Strive!

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## stevie79 (16. April 2014)

ich mach nachher mal bessere Fotos draussen. Im dunklen Keller (der auch noch zugestellt ist mit allem Scheiss) kann man das nicht richtig fotografieren...


----------



## kNiRpS (16. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Die Reifen gehen schon, nur nicht vielleicht mit der Rahmenfarbe. Da passt es eben nicht 100%.
> 
> @kNiRpS sind das 2.25er? Was ich weiß gibts die Ibex nicht breiter.


ja sind 2.25er...wollte die mal als Tourenreifen ausprobieren. sind mit 680g angenehm leicht. im gelände bin ich sie aber noch nicht gefahren


----------



## stevie79 (16. April 2014)

Sowas such ich auch noch. Ich werd jetzt mal Rockrazor und Hans Dampf ausprobieren. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie79 (16. April 2014)

Hier die "natura" Bilder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2014)

schaut super aus

ich glaub ich werd den schriftzug am oberrohr auch so machen, weiß oder matt schwarz

meins schaut zurzeit so aus, hab den 2013er Race schriftzug am unterrohr


----------



## stevie79 (16. April 2014)

Auch sehr schick. 
Ich brauch jetzt nur noch nen RS Minarch plus. Dann passt es echt perfekt. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2014)

Bei mir solls n FloatX werden, irgndwann mal, das kaschima gfällt ganz gut und an sich bin ich mit der Gabel und dem Dämpfer zufrieden. 

Monarch+ musste dann einen komplett schwarzen nehmen, die neuen passen ja endlich zur Pike


----------



## powderJO (17. April 2014)

metal_beppi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 285300 Recht unspektakulär aber hier mal mein Strive AL 7.0 (2014) Größe: S



wie groß bist du? überlege das strive meiner freundin zu kapern, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich das passend bekomme für mich mit 174 cm ...


----------



## metal_beppi (17. April 2014)

Bin 170 cm, muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich auf einem M-Rahmen auch nicht unwohl gefühlt hätte. 
Weis nicht wie weit du von Koblenz weg wohnst, aber am besten ist es mal beide probe zu sitzen. Sonst triffst du am Ende die falsche Entscheidung und ärgerst dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevie79 (17. April 2014)

Ich bin auch ca 1,74 und mit M goldrichtig unterwegs. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2014)

Heute eine Runde auf dem Flowtrail gedreht. 8kg in der Wallride mit voll ausgezogener Sattelstütze in Raceposition ist gegenüber dem Enduro doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (17. April 2014)

..Doppelpost..


----------



## BastiEnduro (18. April 2014)

Mein Strive 2014 7.0


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2014)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Mein Strive 2014 7.0Anhang anzeigen 286719



versuch in zukunft beim unterrohr einzuklemmen, das oberrohr soll sehr dünn sein

meins, gestern erste fahrt mit den ausgeliehenen klickpedalen (und schuhen türlich)


----------



## dime75 (18. April 2014)

@Gianty wie wars Wetter heute dort? Flowtrail stand bei uns heut auch aufm Plan, aber Kollegen hatten auf einmal alle Röcke an


----------



## Deleted 48245 (18. April 2014)

dime75 schrieb:


> @Gianty wie wars Wetter heute dort? Flowtrail stand bei uns heut auch aufm Plan, aber Kollegen hatten auf einmal alle Röcke an



Ich war gestern Abend dort aber heute war das Wetter auch i.O.
Ich werde mich dort morgen wieder 3h austoben - dann aber mit dem AM damit ich auch ein wenig springen kann


----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. April 2014)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ja sind 2.25er...wollte die mal als Tourenreifen ausprobieren. sind mit 680g angenehm leicht. im gelände bin ich sie aber noch nicht gefahren


Find die Onza Skinwall klasse
Ich fahr die Canis Skinwall am 4X und find die sind trotz des flachen Profils echte Gripmonster.
Konntest du die Ibex mittlerweile im Gelände testen? Wollt evtl mein Torque auch demnächst auf Skinwall umrüsten.


----------



## WDeibl (19. April 2014)




----------



## WDeibl (19. April 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> schaut super aus
> 
> ich glaub ich werd den schriftzug am oberrohr auch so machen, weiß oder matt schwarz
> 
> meins schaut zurzeit so aus, hab den 2013er Race schriftzug am unterrohr


echt nen gut gemachtes bike ............. !!!!! kompliment .... ich muss an meinem noch ein paar kleinigkeiten ändern ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WDeibl (19. April 2014)

WDeibl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 286826



möchte noch die grünen anbauteile tauschen ......... sattelklemme , oben am lenker die teile .................. und irgendwann noch ne pike ....


----------



## walati (19. April 2014)

Diesen April wird 9jähriges gefeiert. Heute Ausgeführt: 



Mitte Mai gibs Zuwachs: Canyon Nerve AL 6.0


----------



## LukasL (19. April 2014)

walati schrieb:


> Diesen April wird 9jähriges gefeiert. Heute Ausgeführt:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitte Mai gibs Zuwachs: Canyon Nerve AL 6.0



Hab vom gleichen Jahrgang das Big Bear Hardtail! Hat zwar deutliche Gebrauchsspuren und der Rahmen is lila und nimmer blau, kaputtzubekommen is es aber auch nicht!


----------



## potzblitzer (19. April 2014)

Vorne is noch die Originalbereifung drauf oder


----------



## Boardi05 (19. April 2014)

WDeibl schrieb:


> echt nen gut gemachtes bike ............. !!!!! kompliment .... ich muss an meinem noch ein paar kleinigkeiten ändern ..



Danke danke, deins schaut aber auch super aus. Schad dass Canyon das blau von 2012 mit dem grün gwechselt hat, die Iodine in Blau sind einfach viel schöner als die grünen. 

Die Anbauteile haste auch schnell gwechselt


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. April 2014)

Heute war mal wieder Waschtag 






Gesendet via Tapatalk, da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke ;-)


----------



## walati (20. April 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Vorne is noch die Originalbereifung drauf oder


Nicht ganz. Den Reifen musste ich mal tauschen wegen eines Astes, der sich im Wald durchgebohrt hatte. Das Modell ist aber das selbe, denke ich.


----------



## walati (20. April 2014)

LukasL schrieb:


> Hab vom gleichen Jahrgang das Big Bear Hardtail! Hat zwar deutliche Gebrauchsspuren und der Rahmen is lila und nimmer blau, kaputtzubekommen is es aber auch nicht!


Ich hab bis jetzt auch nur Ritzel, Kette, großes Kettenblatt, Reifen und Bremsbeläge tauschen müssen. Ich hab letztes Jahr das erste Mal die Schaltung nachstellen müssen.  Ansonsten funktioniert alles super.


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2014)

Foto von heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukasL (20. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Foto von heute.



Gefällt mir sehr gut, dein Rad!
Was ist das denn für ein Ständer? Suche noch einen für mein FRX bzw. Spectral!


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2014)

Dank dir. Ist der Willworx Superstand


----------



## 26aintdead (20. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wie konntest du den Lenkwinkel so dramatisch ändern? Angleset? Andere Dämpferlänge?


Hallo Erce. 
Zunächst brachte der Wechsel der Gabel von der alter 2007er ATA zur aktuellen 2014 CR ca. 1 Grad, die selbstgefrästen Winkelschalen brachten ca. 1,5 bis 1,7 Grad und den Rest erledigten die Offsetbuchsen im Dämpfer. 
Das Wochenende in Bischofsmais auf dem DH-, und FR-Trail haben gezeigt, dass der Bock jetzt ein Bügeleisen ist, von Einbußen in der Wendigkeit und Kurvenwilligkeit keine Spur. Das Tretlager liegt jetzt etwas tiefer. Auch lässt er sich in der Luft gut kontrollieren. Einzig der Hinterbau hamoniert noch nicht ganz mit der Front, werd wohl noch eine Weile Schräubchen drehen müssen um die richtigen Einstellung zu finden. 
Was die Steuerrohr-Stabilität angeht, kann ich nur sagen, es ist kein KONA  

Ich selbst hab leider kein Bild der Winkelschalen, da müsst ich meinen Bekannten fragen.

viele Grüße
Ride On \,,/


----------



## LukasL (20. April 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Dank dir. Ist der Willworx Superstand


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Im Internet steht für Reifenbreiten bis 2,35 Zoll! Passt des dann auch noch für breitere Reifen oder ist es schon knapp??


----------



## der_erce (20. April 2014)

Also ich fahr im frx den maxxis mit 2.4 und es geht gerade so rein. 
Hab mir letztes Jahr einen ähnlichen Ständer fürs enduro  bei Zweirad Stadler geholt und da hat mein 2.4er Fat Albert mehr als genug platz.


----------



## kNiRpS (21. April 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Find die Onza Skinwall klasse
> Ich fahr die Canis Skinwall am 4X und find die sind trotz des flachen Profils echte Gripmonster.
> Konntest du die Ibex mittlerweile im Gelände testen? Wollt evtl mein Torque auch demnächst auf Skinwall umrüsten.


bin den ibex jetzt einmal auf dem hometrail und gestern auf einer familientour gefahren.
auf dem trail top!! richtig guter grip, hab mich irgendwie sicherer gefühlt wie mit den maxxis. zudem ist der rollwiderstand einfach viel geringer. also ich bin sehr zufrieden damit!!! allerdings ist das nur ein 2.25er reifen. ob der jetzt passend für das torque ist ...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliver13007 (21. April 2014)

Crash Roadgap Winterberg


----------



## 21XC12 (21. April 2014)

juppi13007 schrieb:


> Crash Roadgap Winterberg


Und is noch alles heil? Sieht eigentlich so aus als wärst du sauber gelandet. Warum der Sturz?


----------



## oliver13007 (21. April 2014)

Zu frontlastig gelandet...Check mal meine Bilder zum Sturz in meinem Album


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. April 2014)

Auch wenn Du frontlastig gelandet bist sieht es aus als ob die Gabel wie ein Katapult ausgefedert hätte. Ist Deine Zugstufe sehr weit geöffnet? 

Muss jetzt nicht so sein aber das ist mir beim Betrachten des Clips sofort aufgefallen.


----------



## oliver13007 (21. April 2014)

Alles gut eingestellt. Zugstufe ist so eingestellt stellt...dass das Vorderrad beim ausfedern nicht vom Boden abhebt...also so wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (21. April 2014)

Das kann sich bei größeren Sprüngen ganz anders auswirken als im Stand. Ich persönlich würde immer noch darauf tippen. Ach so: Auf alle Fälle noch “Gute Besserung“


----------



## oliver13007 (21. April 2014)

Danke...ich werde das mal checken wenn ich wieder fit bin


----------



## metal_beppi (25. April 2014)




----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2014)

Poc, Poc, Poc, Poc, ...


----------



## potzblitzer (25. April 2014)

Schönes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (25. April 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Poc, Poc, Poc, Poc, ...


Genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## metal_beppi (25. April 2014)

Jaaa ich weis  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trekki (25. April 2014)

Eifel im Frühjahr


----------



## assbad (26. April 2014)

Hey mal ne frage welche POC Knieschoner sind das?


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2014)

Ostermontag im Vogtland, FRX läuft


----------



## metal_beppi (27. April 2014)

assbad schrieb:


> Hey mal ne frage welche POC Knieschoner sind das?


Hi sind die POC VPD an Knie und Arm. 
Zu den Ellbogenschoner muss ich sagen dass der erste schon an der Nath aufgegangen ist (2x benutzt) kann sein dass es ein Materialfehler ist....


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kuwap (27. April 2014)

Impressionen vom Flowtrail Stromberg - Wildhog Trail - am 26.04.2014 bei bestem Wetter...


----------



## Jogi (27. April 2014)




----------



## Phil1992 (27. April 2014)

Graphitgrau gepulvert (matt), Schwinge schwarz (matt), Marzocchi CR55 Tapered, Fox RC2, Elxir 9, Spank 35mm Felgen, Minion DH ST Rei
fen, Saint Schaltwerk (2x9), Reverb, Sixpack Icon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. April 2014)

Ich brauch mehr Licht oder ich versuch das nächste mal Bracketing


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. April 2014)

Du hast aber einen großen Ständer


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2014)

Fürs Ego


----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. April 2014)

.


----------



## der_erce (28. April 2014)




----------



## Boardi05 (28. April 2014)

Erste mal am Meer, macht sich gut auf den Trails von Finale Ligure






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AMR_7500 (29. April 2014)

Vor 4 Wochen bekommen, sauschnell, sauleicht, trotzdem schon wieder ein Fall für die Garantieabteilung von Canyon...Rahmenriss im Sattelrohr.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. April 2014)

Nach 4 Wochen schon gerissen? Sattel zu weit rausgezogen?


----------



## AMR_7500 (29. April 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nach 4 Wochen schon gerissen? Sattel zu weit rausgezogen?


 
Nein, könnte damit auch nicht zusammenhängen, weil der Rahmen am Sattelrohr knapp über dem Umwerfer unten gerissen ist...


----------



## filiale (29. April 2014)

Der Riss hat nichts mit dem Sattelrohr zu tun. Offenbar scheint die Umwerferbelastung für den verstärkten Teil der Befestigung immer noch zu groß zu sein...


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (29. April 2014)

Sooo mein Torque ist jetzt fast so wie ich es mir vorstelle  Jetzt mit Hope E4s, Flow EX-Felgen, Hope Narben ... jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Metric, aber XFusion lässt sich ja mal wieder zeit 






Die Bilder sind aus Frankreich, die Abfahrt auch


----------



## fuxy (29. April 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Poc, Poc, Poc, Poc, ...


Du meinst bestimmt: Poc , Poc, Poc, Pooooooc.


----------



## ollinist (3. Mai 2014)

Das Bike macht richtig Spass


----------



## Dennis-Fox (3. Mai 2014)

So muss das Ding aussehen!  

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## littlewhity (3. Mai 2014)

Sieht geil aus


----------



## fatal_error (3. Mai 2014)

Paar Bilder von gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (3. Mai 2014)

Hier mal meins mit neuen Parts!

- RF Atlas Stealth Kurbel
- RF Narrow Wide Kettenblatt 30T blau
- X9 Midcage
- XT Kassette 11-36 mit 42T OneUp Sprocket


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Mai 2014)

Mein Langstreckenrädchen ist wieder einsatzbereit. Ja, man kann immer noch mit 26" fahren und Spaß haben


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Mai 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Mein Langstreckenrädchen ist wieder einsatzbereit. Ja, man kann immer noch mit 26" fahren und Spaß haben


Wie ist die Magura?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Magura?



Die ist von der Funktion her super und der Griff bzw. die Ecke Bremsgriff/Geberzylinder hat letztes Jahr mein Gelenk und den Finger zertrümmert was auch der Grund meiner immer noch andauernden Einschränkung ist.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Mai 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Die ist von der Funktion her super und der Griff bzw. die Ecke Bremsgriff/Geberzylinder hat letztes Jahr mein Gelenk und den Finger zertrümmert was auch der Grund meiner immer noch andauernden Einschränkung ist.


Ui! Dann hält die was aus. Bei einer Avid wäre bestimmt der Hebel gebrochen.


----------



## Manu84 (4. Mai 2014)

Gestern wurde das rechte beim BikeFestival gestohlen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevie79 (4. Mai 2014)

Beim BikeFestival????? Das ist ja mal krass!! Was für eins war es denn genau?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manu84 (4. Mai 2014)

Nerve 29 8.9 in der Farbe Stealth. Größe M. Gerade mal 2 Monate alt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## potzblitzer (4. Mai 2014)

Schöner Sonntag wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Assy111S (4. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins mit neuen Parts!
> 
> - RF Atlas Stealth Kurbel
> - RF Narrow Wide Kettenblatt 30T blau
> ...



Hallo 21XC12
hab gesehen du hast ein SRAM X9 schaltwerk short Gage mit 42T OneUp Sprocket.
Bin auch schon die ganze zeit dran eine Kassetten erweiterung zu bestellen. Geht das überhaupt so einfach mit dem Short Gage weil die kapazität ja nur 25 Zähne hat oder hast du es einfach versucht.
Will eigentlich nur ungern mein short gage rausschmeisen und ein medium gage montieren.

MfG

Marc


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Mai 2014)

Assy111S schrieb:


> Hallo 21XC12
> hab gesehen du hast ein SRAM X9 schaltwerk short Gage mit 42T OneUp Sprocket.
> Bin auch schon die ganze zeit dran eine Kassetten erweiterung zu bestellen. Geht das überhaupt so einfach mit dem Short Gage weil die kapazität ja nur 25 Zähne hat oder hast du es einfach versucht.
> Will eigentlich nur ungern mein short gage rausschmeisen und ein medium gage montieren.
> ...


Ist ein Midcage!  Shortcage geht leider nicht. Schaltet aber ratzfatz mit Midcage. Ich sehe da keinen Nachteil zum Shortcage.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (4. Mai 2014)

Mal bei anderem Licht "abgelichtet". War heute wieder etwas länger unterwegs und es macht so was von Laune  Durch die Huber-Buchsen spricht das Fahrwerk extrem sensibel an. Hätte nicht gedacht dass der Unterschied so groß ist. Vielleicht hängt es auch mit dem Dämpferservice zusammen.


----------



## Assy111S (4. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ist ein Midcage!  Shortcage geht leider nicht. Schaltet aber ratzfatz mit Midcage. Ich sehe da keinen Nachteil zum Shortcage.



super danke dir.
Auf dem mild sieht das aus wie ein short. naja da muss ich woll oder übel mal im teile markt vorbeischauen für ein mid cage.

hast du das OneUp Sprocket direkt dort estellt oder bekommt man das auch hier in DE ????


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Mai 2014)

@Gianty 

Liegt schon maßgeblich an den Huber Buchsen. Seit ich die in meinem Freerider fahre, ist das Fahrwerk merklich sensibler


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Mai 2014)

Assy111S schrieb:


> super danke dir.
> Auf dem mild sieht das aus wie ein short. naja da muss ich woll oder übel mal im teile markt vorbeischauen für ein mid cage.
> 
> hast du das OneUp Sprocket direkt dort estellt oder bekommt man das auch hier in DE ????


Ja, hab's direkt da bestellt. Dauert halt 10 Tage. Oder hol dir das Wolftooth. Das gibt's in DE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (5. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ja, hab's direkt da bestellt. Dauert halt 10 Tage. Oder hol dir das Wolftooth. Das gibt's in DE.


Oder eben ein Mirfe Ritzel für 35 €  So hab ich es jetzt gemacht.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Mai 2014)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Heute eben ein Mirfe Ritzel für 35 €  So hab ich es jetzt gemacht.


Kann man die wieder beim Mirfe bestellen? Ich dachte der hat seine Produktion eingestellt!? Sag mal bescheid wie lange es gedauert hat von der Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung. Hat er was verändert am Ritzel? Es gab ja vereinzelt das Problem das es sich beim Schalten unter Volllast verzogen hat. Wurde da nachgebessert?

Les mal hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/page-286


----------



## Floyd0707 (5. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab Donnerstag 23 Uhr per Paypal bezahlt und habe Samstag eins im Briefkasten gehabt. Aber soweit ich weiß, verschickt er lieber gleich 2-3 Ritzel pro Bestellung, damit der Aufwand weniger wird...kann ich auch sehr gut verstehen !

Er wollte, soweit ich weiß, minimal das Ritzel etwas stärker machen und sonst kleine Veränderungen. Die Version, welche es verzogen hat, kenn ich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Floyd0707 (5. Mai 2014)

Hier noch paar Bilder vom aktuellen


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Mai 2014)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Also ich hab Donnerstag 23 Uhr per Paypal bezahlt und habe Samstag eins im Briefkasten gehabt. Aber soweit ich weiß, verschickt er lieber gleich 2-3 Ritzel pro Bestellung, damit der Aufwand weniger wird...kann ich auch sehr gut verstehen !
> 
> Er wollte, soweit ich weiß, minimal das Ritzel etwas stärker machen und sonst kleine Veränderungen. Die Version, welche es verzogen hat, kenn ich nicht.
> 
> Gruß


Schade! Hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich mir auch ein Mirfe geholt! Ist ja viel günstiger!


----------



## sirios (5. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Kann man die wieder beim Mirfe bestellen? Ich dachte der hat seine Produktion eingestellt!? Sag mal bescheid wie lange es gedauert hat von der Bestellung bis zur Auslieferung. Hat er was verändert am Ritzel? Es gab ja vereinzelt das Problem das es sich beim Schalten unter Volllast verzogen hat. Wurde da nachgebessert?
> 
> Les mal hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/page-286



So etwas passiert wenn man wie ein Geisteskranker unter Volllast am Gegenanstieg hektisch auf das 42er schaltet. Man muss eben auch ein wenig sanft mit dem Material umgehen. Ich fahr meins ja auch schon ne gute Zeit lang, und es ist noch tip top in Ordnung


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. Mai 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> So etwas passiert wenn man wie ein Geisteskranker unter Volllast am Gegenanstieg hektisch auf das 42er schaltet.



Ihr habt einfach zuviel Power in den Beinen 
Demnächst dürft Ihr Euch am Berg austoben  und hinterher die Mega Abfahrten geniesen


----------



## DirtyPlankton (5. Mai 2014)

Also n verbogenes Ritzel is echt was neues... 
Mal so ne Frage nebenbei: Hatt hier schon Jemand Erfahrung mit nem MonarchPlus rc3 in nem Spectral gemacht?


----------



## Assy111S (5. Mai 2014)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Also ich hab Donnerstag 23 Uhr per Paypal bezahlt und habe Samstag eins im Briefkasten gehabt. Aber soweit ich weiß, verschickt er lieber gleich 2-3 Ritzel pro Bestellung, damit der Aufwand weniger wird...kann ich auch sehr gut verstehen !
> 
> Er wollte, soweit ich weiß, minimal das Ritzel etwas stärker machen und sonst kleine Veränderungen. Die Version, welche es verzogen hat, kenn ich nicht.
> 
> Gruß



Hört sich viel versprechend an für den Preis.
muss ich das direkt bei mirfe bestellen per PM oder wie geht das so vor.


----------



## Floyd0707 (5. Mai 2014)

ja schreibe ihn einfach mal an.

Er erklärt dir dann, wie das ganze abläuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longsome (5. Mai 2014)

Meins:


----------



## WDeibl (6. Mai 2014)

metal_beppi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 285300 Recht unspektakulär aber hier mal mein Strive AL 7.0 (2014) Größe: S


----------



## WDeibl (6. Mai 2014)

schönes bike ,.............. ich hab den vorgänger .
wie bist du denn mit den reifen zufrieden? will die bald mal drauf machen 
gruss
wolf


----------



## WDeibl (6. Mai 2014)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Heute mal ein kurzes Fotoshooting mit den beiden Torque´s von mir und @Mittelfranke


schöne bilder ,...... und coole bikes ....


----------



## WDeibl (6. Mai 2014)

simdiem schrieb:


> So, hier kommen die Bilder: An dieser Stelle nochmal ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an Digitized Reality der diesen Shooting ermöglicht hat!! Werft mal einen Blick auf seine Page, es lohnt sich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das is aber mal echt extrem schön !!!!! wow .................................... selten so ein hammer Teil gesehen ........... grosses kompliment


----------



## mitchdreizwei (7. Mai 2014)

hier mal paar "nicht hochglanz" pics von nem used look whipzone `13


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2014)

bisl "bunt"


----------



## mitchdreizwei (7. Mai 2014)

naja geht... finds ok. is kein traum zustand aber ich lege eher wert auf funktion. griffe passen mit der fox40 net mehr so gut, stimmt wohl. 
aber gut anfühlen tun sie sich, von daher. ende des jahre kommt eh ein anderer rahmen rein, dann mal sehen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (7. Mai 2014)

Ich Find es geil! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (7. Mai 2014)

ich auch xP


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2014)

mitchdreizwei schrieb:


> ich auch xP



Das ist die Hauptsache!


----------



## mitchdreizwei (7. Mai 2014)

So eins noch... damit die Farbe zur Geltung kommt xP


----------



## Mittelfranke (8. Mai 2014)

kann mal eben bitte jemand die Leitungslänge von ner Reverb an nem M Torque-Rahmen messen?

Danke


----------



## Thefreakshow (9. Mai 2014)

Heute Abgeholt...
Outlet Rad zum Specialoutletpreis^^

Wie auch immer, 
Bremse wird gegen ne Saint getauscht, Griffe geändert, Scheiben kommen noch Shimano und das Kettenblatt wird evtl. Noch getauscht, oder nur Blattschrauben...
Mal sehen.

Bin vorher n Sorglos Scalp Gefahren, mal sehen ob mich der Bock hier genauso Happy macht.
Sind zmd jetzt schonmal 4kg weniger


----------



## Floyd0707 (9. Mai 2014)

Jetzt mit 1x10 fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (9. Mai 2014)

Geiles Torque !
;-)


----------



## Mordred (9. Mai 2014)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Jetzt mit 1x10 fach


OT on
Sorry das jetzt grade Du dieses abbekommst.
Aber was soll mir bidde dieses Bild sagen ?!
Nix?!
Ja, genau!
Dieses Bild sagt mir nix.
Ist denn so schwer ein halbwegs scharfes Bild, vielleichtg noch die Lichtquelle von hinten, hier reinzustellen?
Oder andersrum, gefällt Dir das Bild im Zusammenhang mit Deiner Aussage?
Sorry für das OT, aber mich ärgert  das immer mehr solcher graphischen Ungereimtheiten  für explizite Analysen bereitstehen .
Nur mal so am Rande !
OT off


----------



## I3uchi (10. Mai 2014)

Torque EX Trailflow 2014. Absolut begeistert, das Teil ist ein Traum.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. Mai 2014)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Torque EX Trailflow 2014. Absolut begeistert, das Teil ist ein Traum.


Hinten die Plastikscheibe an der Kassette muss noch runter! Hätte ich's nicht gesagt hätt's ein andrer getan!  Und der Marshguard hinten ist überflüssig. Der Dämpfer is durch das Sitzrohr vor Matschbeschuss geschützt. Dein Arsch/Rücken bleibt so auch nicht sauber. Kannste dir sparen! Sonst sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## I3uchi (10. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hinten die Plastikscheibe an der Kassette muss noch runter! Hätte ich's nicht gesagt hätt's ein andrer getan!  Und der Marshguard hinten ist überflüssig. Der Dämpfer is durch das Sitzrohr vor Matschbeschuss geschützt. Dein Arsch/Rücken bleibt so auch nicht sauber. Kannste dir sparen! Sonst sehr geiles Bike!



Die Plastikscheibe ist seit gestern Abend weg  Das Bild wurde aber davor aufgenommen, da war es noch hell. Von dem Marshguard verspreche ich mir keinen sauberen Rücken, ich will nur den Dreck vom unteren Lager weghalten.


----------



## potzblitzer (10. Mai 2014)

Schönes trailflow! Was fährst du so alles damit?


----------



## I3uchi (10. Mai 2014)

Fahre damit Touren bei denen ich weiß dass entsprechende Abfahrten dabei sind. Angeschafft wurde es auch für gelegentlichen Bikepark-Einsatz und "Rauf-Runter" (Kalmit z.B.). Normale Touren ohne schnelle/verblockte Abfahrten fahre ich nach wie vor mit dem AM.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Mai 2014)

...und die Griffe sollten evtl. noch ausgetauscht werden. Gibt es jemanden der mit den originalen klar kommt? Ansonsten sehr schönes Bike. 

Am kommenden WE sind wir mit ein paar Jungs in Deinem Revier unterwegs und geniesen die Trails um Neustadt


----------



## Mordred (10. Mai 2014)

> Sorry, dass ich in der Garage mit den dreckigen Händen nicht die Spiegelreflexkamera ausgepackt habe. Aber für dich 1,70m großen Rotzlöffel werd ich das natürlich nachholen.
> 
> Cheers



Der Rotzlöffel wartet!
Mit dreckigen Händen faß ich meine auch nicht an, aber hier bei uns gibts schon Waschbecken. Meine Behausung hat sogar 3 !

Und jetzt mal ohne shice. Wenn ich anderen etwas zeigen möchte, dann doch auch so das mein Gegenüber sieht was ich meine. Und vielleicht auch noch ein bißchen den Ästhetikgedanken einfließen lasse. Sehr viele User hier im Forum machen das genauso, und ich finds geil,denn... Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte...,... aber eben nur brauchbare!
Übrigens kann ich aufgrund der von Dir monierten Größe  und dem daraus resultierendem Gewicht mir leisten, die SLR sogar mit auf Tour zu nehmen. Daraus entsteht dann folgendes:


----------



## Mordred (11. Mai 2014)

Auch mit einem Smartphone bekommt man aussagekräftige Bilder hin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Mai 2014)

Hey Jungs, damit sollte es jetzt aber gut sein. Hat noch jemand hübsche Fotos von seinen Bikes?


----------



## potzblitzer (11. Mai 2014)

Jup, hab ich  schönen ruhigen Sonntag euch allen!


----------



## Thefreakshow (11. Mai 2014)

Hauptsache die Zwei vertragen sich..^^









Und noch kurz ein "altes"  in Action , wenn auch kein Canyon...


----------



## luxaltera (11. Mai 2014)

hammer! finds immernoch schade das das frx ausm programm ist. bin froh noch eins bekommen zu haben. einfach ein scheenes ding


----------



## OliverKaa (11. Mai 2014)

Mein letztes Bild mit 34er Fox







und dafür gibts(nein kein totes Schwein - dafür bin ich nicht manns genug - ne ESOX):







Kanns kaum erwarten sie einzubauen (jetzt ist heut muttertag - damn)!!


----------



## whurr (11. Mai 2014)

Mordred schrieb:


> Auch mit einem Smartphone bekommt man aussagekräftige Bilder hin:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 292111


Wofür sind denn die ganzen Kabelbinder?


----------



## Alexhazard (11. Mai 2014)

Hier meins mit neuem Cockpit, Pedalen und mit Marry´s drauf.


----------



## Drahtesel_ (11. Mai 2014)

@whurr 

vermutlich McGyver-Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Dice8 (11. Mai 2014)

Frisch geputzt nach einer kleinen Trailrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre_W (11. Mai 2014)

Vorgestern bei einer kleinen Tour um den heimischen Listersee .


----------



## oliverbigler (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute, meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe neu mit Race Face 35mm Lenker und Vorbau, nun 14.52kg inkl Pedal

 g inkl Pedale, Grüsse Oliver


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2014)

oliverbigler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe neu mit Race Face 35mm Lenker und Vorbau, nun 14.52kg inkl PedalAnhang anzeigen 292400 g inkl Pedale, Grüsse Oliver


Gefällt mir sehr gut! Kannst du schon was zu den Subrosa sagen? Was wiegst du denn?


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2014)

Subrosas sind Top. Ich fahr meine Chocolate auf dem Enduro jetzt schon paar Jahre und die sind einfach klasse!


----------



## speichenquaeler (12. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut! Kannst du schon was zu den Subrosa sagen? Was wiegst du denn?


Ich schliese mich dem Erce an. Fahre die Subrosas mit Hope Pro Evo II in allen Geläufen von Bikepark bis Freeride ohne jede Probleme ohne jemals nachzentriert zu haben (aufgebaut bei gocycle) und wiege "fully clothed" um die 82kg.

Beste Grüße


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Subrosas sind Top. Ich fahr meine Chocolate auf dem Enduro jetzt schon paar Jahre und die sind einfach klasse!


Auf dem FRX fährst du die Spike oder? Ich steh grad vor der Entscheidung Subrosa, Spike28, Spike35 oder ZTR Flow ex. Kann mich nicht entscheiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverbigler (12. Mai 2014)

Ich wiege inkl. Ausrüstung so gegen 90kg, hatte seit 600km noch keine Problem mit dem Radsatz, Gruss Oliver


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Auf dem FRX fährst du die Spike oder? Ich steh grad vor der Entscheidung Subrosa, Spike28, Spike35 oder ZTR Flow ex. Kann mich nicht entscheiden!



Also am FRX fahr ich die Spike EVO 35 AL. Möchte auch nichts anderes haben. Gewicht weiß ich nicht, ist mir auch wurscht. Fahr se jetzt die zweite Saison und hab noch keine Probleme. Nachzentrieren mußte ich auch noch nichts. 

Kommt halt drauf an was du willst. Die Subrosas sind ja auch schon 30mm breit. Fahr übrigens beide Systeme mit den Hope Pro Evo II.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Also am FRX fahr ich die Spike EVO 35 AL. Möchte auch nichts anderes haben. Gewicht weiß ich nicht, ist mir auch wurscht. Fahr se jetzt die zweite Saison und hab noch keine Probleme. Nachzentrieren mußte ich auch noch nichts.
> 
> Kommt halt drauf an was du willst. Die Subrosas sind ja auch schon 30mm breit. Fahr übrigens beide Systeme mit den Hope Pro Evo II.


Die Hope werden's bei mir auch. Speichen wahrscheinlich Sapim Race. Nur mit der Felge bin ich noch unsicher. Will eigentlich wieder blaue Rims, aber die Subrosa gibt's nicht in blau. Flow EX gibt's auch bald in blau. Allerdings ist unklar ab wann. Bleiben eigentlich nur die Spike! 28er sind halt schön leicht im Vergleich zu den 35er. Ich glaube für meine Ansprüche muss es nicht unbedingt die 35er Variante sein. Subrosa in schwarz mit blauen Nippel und Hopes könnte auch noch gut kommen?!? Immer diese Luxusprobleme!


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2014)

Hehe...Bei meinen Spikes hab ich auch die Farben dezent gehalten. Felgen in Chrom, Nabe und Nippel in Rot, Speichen in Schwarz! 
Für welches Bike willst es haben? Für das Torque? Das hat doch schon blaue Felgen?


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2014)

Der Achskörper am Hinterrad is gebrochen! Sun Ringle!  Drum muss was Neues und Stabiles her! Dein FRX gefällt mir im ganzen sehr gut! Geiler Customaufbau! Haste selbst eingespeicht?


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der Achskörper am Hinterrad is gebrochen! Sun Ringle!  Drum muss was Neues und Stabiles her! Dein FRX gefällt mir im ganzen sehr gut! Geiler Customaufbau! Haste selbst eingespeicht?



Uh krass, Ja ich wußt schon warum ich die rauswerf  Danke für die Blumen. LRS wurde von meinem Local Dealer eingespeicht. Die Jungs hatten mich damals mit dem Subrosa LRS schon nicht enttäuscht und durften daher auch den Spike Satz einspeichen. Speichen hab ich aber DT und nicht die Sapim. Ich nehme an einen Tick schwerer. Aber wie ich schon sagte, Gewicht war für mich zweitrangig.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (12. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der Achskörper am Hinterrad is gebrochen! Sun Ringle!  Drum muss was Neues und Stabiles her! Dein FRX gefällt mir im ganzen sehr gut! Geiler Customaufbau! Haste selbst eingespeicht?



Brauchst du fürs WE einen LRS? Ich habe 2 und könnte dir aushelfen damit du nicht zu Fuß gehen musst.


----------



## whurr (12. Mai 2014)

Bei den ganzen Torques fiel mir dieses Bild ein.
Ist schon etwas älter und ein bischen hat sich was geändert ... aber so schön zusammen in der Sonne klappt halt leider eher selten.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Mai 2014)

Gianty schrieb:


> Brauchst du fürs WE einen LRS? Ich habe 2 und könnte dir aushelfen damit du nicht zu Fuß gehen musst.


Danke!  Hab ja noch das Wicked. Das wollte ich sowieso nehmen. Das Torque könnte ich auch fahren. Bin die ganze Zeit so gefahren ohne es zu merken. Aufgefallen ist es mir als ich die Kassette gewechselt habe. Ich werd mir aber demnächst einen neuen bauen lassen. Entweder den Klassiker Flow EX mit Hope Naben oder die Spank Spike Race 28 oder Subrosa. Aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Auch bei welchem Laufradbauer ich bestelle weiß ich noch nicht. Aber der Noah von Bike Lädle war am Telefon ganz nett und ich glaub der hat's drauf. Samstag wird bestimmt genial!


----------



## waldi28 (12. Mai 2014)

So, jetzt ist mein Stealth-Bomber fast fertig:
Neuer Laufradsatz, CB Iodine 2 Black Edition
und endlich ein breiterer Lenker.
RaceFace Atlas, natürlich in Stealth.
Ich glaube, jetzt fehlt auch noch ein schwarzer Dämpfer, oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (12. Mai 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist mein Stealth-Bomber fast fertig:
> Neuer Laufradsatz, CB Iodine 2 Black Edition
> und endlich ein breiterer Lenker.
> RaceFace Atlas, natürlich in Stealth.
> Ich glaube, jetzt fehlt auch noch ein schwarzer Dämpfer, oder was meint Ihr?



Also ich glaub schlimmere Laufräder bezüglich Wartung und Stabilität kann man sich nicht kaufen. Viel Erfolg damit! Sorg schonmal vor und organisier Dir ein paar Ersatzspeichen, das soll nämlich gar nicht so einfach sein...


----------



## waldi28 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich hab jetzt schon über 2500 km mit dem original grünen CB LRS runter, ohne irgend welche Probleme.
Und ich bin mit 85kg Abtropfgewicht sicherlich kein Leichtgewicht.
Ich bring den alten LRS zum zentrieren zu meinem Händler hier bei mir in der Nähe.
Ich hatte schon mal vorsichtig nachgefragt, ob er das machen kann, da das mit den Doppeltspeichen ja etwas schwieriger sein soll. Er meinte, das wäre gar kein Problem, er hätte das schon öfters gemacht.
Die negativen Gerüchte zu den CB Laufrädern kann ich bis jetzt nicht bestätigen. Ich bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## potzblitzer (12. Mai 2014)

Schicker stealth Bomber! Was man noch machen könnte: hinten gelber maxxis Schriftzug raus, Strive Schriftzug an der Gabel too much (oder stealth statt Weiß), Schwarzer Gummiring an der pike 

Gruß


----------



## Alexhazard (13. Mai 2014)

Wegen Dämpferoptik mal bei Schneidwerk nachfragen. Der macht recht gute Sachen... !


----------



## OliverKaa (13. Mai 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Schicker stealth Bomber! Was man noch machen könnte: hinten gelber maxxis Schriftzug raus, Strive Schriftzug an der Gabel too much (oder stealth statt Weiß), Schwarzer Gummiring an der pike
> 
> Gruß



SCHWARZER GUMMIRING - Niice


----------



## waldi28 (13. Mai 2014)

Der gelbe Maxxis Aufdruck stört mich auch. Der vordere Reifen ist noch vom letzten Jahr und der hintere ist neu.
Es scheint so, dass die neuen Modelle alle mit gelbem Aufdruck ausgeliefert werden. Die gleiche Ausführung des Ardent vom letzten Jahr war noch weiß.
Der rote Ring ist mir noch gar nicht so sehr aufgefallen. Den werd ich dann wohl beim Gabelservice austauschen müssen.
Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Mai 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Der gelbe Maxxis Aufdruck stört mich auch. Der vordere Reifen ist noch vom letzten Jahr und der hintere ist neu.
> Es scheint so, dass die neuen Modelle alle mit gelbem Aufdruck ausgeliefert werden. Die gleiche Ausführung des Ardent vom letzten Jahr war noch weiß.
> Der rote Ring ist mir noch gar nicht so sehr aufgefallen. Den werd ich dann wohl beim Gabelservice austauschen müssen.
> Danke für die Tips.



Die Reifen die man im Handel bekommt haben alle den gelben Aufdruck, auch schon letztes Jahr und das Jahr davor. 
Ansonsten sehr schönes Bike, aber mit dem Striveschriftzug an der Gabel kann ich mich auch nicht anfreunden, der sollte hochglanz schwarz oder ganz weg.


----------



## ReisBauer (13. Mai 2014)

Im schönen Koblenzer Stadtwald. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## potzblitzer (13. Mai 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Der gelbe Maxxis Aufdruck stört mich auch. Der vordere Reifen ist noch vom letzten Jahr und der hintere ist neu.



Wie Boardi schon richtig sagte der gelbe Schriftzug ist im Aftermarket typisch. Wenn du dein Stealth Konzept durchziehst muss der halt irgendwie weg  Oder du machst vorne auch nen neuen drauf. Dann ists wenigstens harmonisch. Aber das ist alles Meckern auf hohem Niveau, das Bike ist ja sonst wirklich absolut Top! Und solang du mit dem LRS keine Probleme hast passt es doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich weiß, der Strive-Schriftzug an der Gabel sollte eigentlich schwarz sein.
Ich hatte mir einen Satz in schwarz und einen in weiß plotten lassen.
Der schwarze Aufkleber ist leider schon an der ausgemusterten Fox-Gabel.
Sobald ich einen neuen Satz in schwarz habe wird er ausgetauscht.
Meine alte Bezugsquelle ist mir abhanden gekommen. Ich werd dann mal bei Schneidwerk nachfragen.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Mai 2014)

Der 1





waldi28 schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist mein Stealth-Bomber fast fertig:
> Neuer Laufradsatz, CB Iodine 2 Black Edition
> und endlich ein breiterer Lenker.
> RaceFace Atlas, natürlich in Stealth.
> Ich glaube, jetzt fehlt auch noch ein schwarzer Dämpfer, oder was meint Ihr?


Der 14er Monarch Plus is wie die Pike komplett schwarz.  Den Schriftzug am Hinterreifen kannst du mit feinem Schleifpapier runterholen. Decals an der Gabel noch schwarz machen dann is es perfekt!

http://singletrackworld.com/wp-cont...2014/04/RockShox_MonarchPlus_DebonAir_Med.jpg


----------



## waldi28 (13. Mai 2014)

Danke für den Tip mit dem Schleifpapier. Werd ich mal versuchen.
Den Monarch plus hatte ich auch schon im Focus. Ich hätte aber lieber den X-fusion Vector.
Den gabs zuletzt noch bei einem holländischen Händler, der für Luxemburg zuständig ist.
Mit über 450€ war er mir dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## sirios (13. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der 1
> Der 14er Monarch Plus is wie die Pike komplett schwarz.  Den Schriftzug am Hinterreifen kannst du mit feinem Schleifpapier runterholen. Decals an der Gabel noch schwarz machen dann is es perfekt!
> 
> http://singletrackworld.com/wp-cont...2014/04/RockShox_MonarchPlus_DebonAir_Med.jpg



Der Dämpfer den Du da verlinkt hast ist der Devon Air, das ist kein normaler Monarch Plus, sondern ne spezielle Version mit Extra großer Luftkammer. Ob es den "normalen" Monarch Plus auch so komplett schwarz geben wird ist noch nicht vollkommen klar. Vom Debon Air würde ich aber speziell im Strive die Finger lassen!


----------



## OliverKaa (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mit Sram gesprochen - der Monarch Plus wird Juni/Juli in schwarz kommen.
Ich frag mich halt ob der Preis bei ca. 300 bleibt? Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## stevie79 (13. Mai 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Sram gesprochen - der Monarch Plus wird Juni/Juli in schwarz kommen.
> Ich frag mich halt ob der Preis bei ca. 300 bleibt? Was denkt Ihr?



Oh geil. Dann werd ich da auch zuschlagen!!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (13. Mai 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Ich frag mich halt ob der Preis bei ca. 300 bleibt? Was denkt Ihr?



Unwahrscheinlich. Die 300€ sind schon ein krass guter Preis und wohl eher gedacht für ein auslaufmodell als für ein brandneues Produkt


----------



## OliverKaa (13. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir auch schon einen Bestellt   Inklusive Service Kit!! Dafür mal ein dreifaches    an RS!!!


----------



## OliverKaa (13. Mai 2014)

Ganz schwarz würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen


----------



## grobi59 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe sowohl die Flow Ex als auch die Spike 35.
Die 35 habe ich erst ein paar Mal im Park getestet, bis jetzt unauffällig und alles top.
Der Satz mit Hope, Cx Ray und Yellow Tape anstelle des Felgenbandes von Spank wiegt 1990g.

Die Flow fahre ich jetzt schon ein gutes Jahr am Enduro und ist ebenfalls top. Auch mehrere Bikeparkbesuche hat sie problemlos überstanden.
Ich hätte sie auch fast wieder genommen für meinen Downhiller anstelle der Spike, würde wahrscheinlich auch halten, allerdings habe ich mich dann doch für eine wirklich unkaputtbare Felge entschieden mit der ich einfach draufhalten kann und mir absolut keine Gedanken machen muss.


----------



## Andre_W (14. Mai 2014)

Gestern Abend noch ne kleine Runde gedreht und das erste mal den Trackflip getestet, von 203 Lo auf 180 Hi.
Schon komisch wie sehr ich mich an den zuvor flacheren Winkel gewöhnt hatte!


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Mai 2014)

heute mal ne tour in meinen alten heimatort gemacht


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (14. Mai 2014)

@All Biker, erstmal großes Lob an alle, eure Bike's hier sind der Oberhammer!!!

So, nun habe ich mich auch hier endlich angemeldet, verfolge schon lange diese Gallerie, Bilder von meinem umgebauten Canyon AL 6.0 Mod: 2011 kommen in den nächsten Tagen!

*@*waldi28 Geiler Fully-Stealth-Fighter!!!


----------



## littlewhity (14. Mai 2014)

Hey. Hab mal ne kurze Frage:
Kann man bei nem FRX 2013 den Dämpfer andersherum montieren?
Also, dass das obere dämpferauge am trackflip ist...

Ich brech mir immer fast die Finger um an den reboundknopf zu kommen


----------



## Thefreakshow (14. Mai 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Hey. Hab mal ne kurze Frage:
> Kann man bei nem FRX 2013 den Dämpfer andersherum montieren?
> Also, dass das obere dämpferauge am trackflip ist...
> 
> Ich brech mir immer fast die Finger um an den reboundknopf zu kommen


Ja, wurde bei mir sogar so ausgeliefert...


----------



## littlewhity (14. Mai 2014)

muss man da beim umbauen was beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (14. Mai 2014)

mehr Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## anulu (14. Mai 2014)

Geiles Spectral! Bei dem Teil könnt ich auch schwach werden.


----------



## potzblitzer (14. Mai 2014)

Schönes Spectral! Wie schlägt sich die Revelation so?


----------



## Jogi (15. Mai 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Schönes Spectral! Wie schlägt sich die Revelation so?


Eine aussagekräftige Testfahrt steht leider immernoch aus, zum Wochenende ist sie aber fest eingeplant. Dann werde ich berichten.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (15. Mai 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Hey. Hab mal ne kurze Frage:
> Kann man bei nem FRX 2013 den Dämpfer andersherum montieren?
> Also, dass das obere dämpferauge am trackflip ist...
> 
> Ich brech mir immer fast die Finger um an den reboundknopf zu kommen




Joa, geht.


----------



## littlewhity (15. Mai 2014)

@*der_erce*


littlewhity schrieb:


> muss man da beim umbauen was beachten?


?


----------



## der_erce (15. Mai 2014)

Nope...nicht das ich wüsste. Bau es aus, kuck es dir an. Piece of cake !


----------



## mssc (15. Mai 2014)

Kommt drauf an, von welchem Dämpfer er spricht. Beim Double Barrel Air geht's nur mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben, sonst eckt er an der Wippe an.

Edit: OK, laut Fotos hat er einen Van, bei dem geht's...


----------



## littlewhity (15. Mai 2014)

eben Probiert... Dämpferaugen sind verschieden groß bzw. Beim Trackflip ging die Schraube nicht durch :/
ich brings morgen mal zum Fahrradhändler.. der nimmt nen 10er und wechselt das 
sobald dann Lohn drauf ist kommen Huber-Bushings dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Mai 2014)

Der CCDB geht ebenfalls in beiden Positionen!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Mai 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> eben Probiert... Dämpferaugen sind verschieden groß bzw. Beim Trackflip ging die Schraube nicht durch :/
> ich brings morgen mal zum Fahrradhändler.. der nimmt nen 10er und wechselt das
> sobald dann Lohn drauf ist kommen Huber-Bushings dazu


Sicher das beide Seiten vom Trackflip richtig ausgerichtet waren? Die Dämpferaufnahmen sind bei den Torques identisch 22,2x12,7x8mm!


----------



## mssc (15. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der CCDB geht ebenfalls in beiden Positionen!


Nicht in allen Trackflip-Positionen. Zumindest in der 203er Einstellung, eckt bei mir der Dämpfer gegen Ende des Federwegs an der Wippe an.


----------



## littlewhity (15. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Sicher das beide Seiten vom Trackflip richtig ausgerichtet waren? Die Dämpferaufnahmen sind bei den Torques identisch 22,2x12,7x8mm!


ich schau nachher mal nach....


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Nicht in allen Trackflip-Positionen. Zumindest in der 203er Einstellung, eckt bei mir der Dämpfer gegen Ende des Federwegs an der Wippe an.


Ernsthaft? Dämpferauge oder die Luftkammer?
Is auch das erste was ich höre bzw. selbst erlebt hab. Ein Kumpel fährt das 13er Dropzone immer mit 203mm hinten mal Low mal High und bei dem eckt nix an


----------



## littlewhity (15. Mai 2014)

noch ganz kurz: beim Dämpferaus-/einbau sind mir die Buchsen abgegangen... einfach wieder drauf damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (15. Mai 2014)

Bei meinem 2013er in L und bei M genauso...

Der Steg, der den Trackflip auf der Oberseite fixiert (am Foto sieht man ein kleines Dreieck etwas heller.. genau das), stößt beim Dämpfer gegen den Ausgleichsbehälter. Mit AGB nach oben, geht sich alles aus, bei der Luftkammer ist in allen Einstellungen genug Platz.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Mai 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> noch ganz kurz: beim Dämpferaus-/einbau sind mir die Buchsen abgegangen... einfach wieder drauf damit?


Klar! Was sonst?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2013er in L und bei M genauso...
> 
> Der Steg, der den Trackflip auf der Oberseite fixiert (am Foto sieht man ein kleines Dreieck etwas heller.. genau das), stößt beim Dämpfer gegen den Ausgleichsbehälter. Mit AGB nach oben, geht sich alles aus, bei der Luftkammer ist in allen Einstellungen genug Platz.


Seltsam
Danke für die Info. Wäre interessant ob´s das Problem noch bei mehreren gibt. Vor allem weil die Bikes von Canyon ja auch teilweise so ausgeliefert wurden.


----------



## mssc (15. Mai 2014)

Irgendwo im Forum hab ich davon schon mal gelesen.... wenn man ein kleines Eck von diesem Steg wegfeilt, geht sichs angeblich aus...

Edit:
Hier: Seen on trail: Torque FRX 2012


----------



## littlewhity (15. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2013er in L und bei M genauso...
> 
> Der Steg, der den Trackflip auf der Oberseite fixiert (am Foto sieht man ein kleines Dreieck etwas heller.. genau das), stößt beim Dämpfer gegen den Ausgleichsbehälter. Mit AGB nach oben, geht sich alles aus, bei der Luftkammer ist in allen Einstellungen genug Platz.



welche Dämpfer betrifft das nun genau?


----------



## mssc (15. Mai 2014)

Den Double Barrel Air.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Irgendwo im Forum hab ich davon schon mal gelesen.... wenn man ein kleines Eck von diesem Steg wegfeilt, geht sichs angeblich aus...
> 
> Edit:
> Hier: Seen on trail: Torque FRX 2012


Dennoch fahren viele mit Piggy unten. Kann mir nit vorstellen das soviele an ihrem Rockerarm rumfeilen, gabs da evtl. von Canyon ein Update des Rockerarms??


----------



## mssc (15. Mai 2014)

Wer weiß ob das alle bemerkt haben... 
Keine Ahnung ob es ein Update gab. Ich kann nur von meinem 2012er, einer extra 2012er Wippe, einem 2013er L-Rahmen und einem 2013er M-Rahmen sprechen, da waren alle Wippen gleich.


----------



## Thefreakshow (15. Mai 2014)

Meins wurde mir so ausgeliefert und rumfeilen werde ich da nichts...
Eher an Canyons Geldbeutel, wenn es zu Schäden kommt!!


----------



## Saitex (16. Mai 2014)

Das Bild ist nun schon ein bisschen älter. Man hat sich inzwischen eingefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerWeltmeister (16. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2013er in L und bei M genauso...
> 
> Der Steg, der den Trackflip auf der Oberseite fixiert (am Foto sieht man ein kleines Dreieck etwas heller.. genau das), stößt beim Dämpfer gegen den Ausgleichsbehälter. Mit AGB nach oben, geht sich alles aus, bei der Luftkammer ist in allen Einstellungen genug Platz.


Stimmt genau, bei meinem 2013er FRX + CCDBA genau das gleiche festgestellt


----------



## BastiEnduro (17. Mai 2014)

Eine hübscher Trail mit das Strive


----------



## Alexhazard (17. Mai 2014)

Sehr schöner Trail, noch relativ naturbelassen! Ich mag's, wenn man nicht so viel künstliche Sachen in den Wald baut.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (18. Mai 2014)

Das Strive 8.0 Race in raw-club war anfangs mein Traumbike, dann kam das Spectral 9.0 EX!


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (18. Mai 2014)

niiiiice!


----------



## BastiEnduro (18. Mai 2014)

Bike porno


----------



## Tomhacker (18. Mai 2014)

Hi,

hier mal mein Nerve AL+ mit ein paar Umbauten.
Werd demnächst noch ein paar bessere Bilder machen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Thefreakshow (18. Mai 2014)

Thefreakshow schrieb:


> Meins wurde mir so ausgeliefert und rumfeilen werde ich da nichts...
> Eher an Canyons Geldbeutel, wenn es zu Schäden kommt!!



Gestern in Malme ausgeritten, dämpfer kommt an die Wippe (203lo)
Heute Dämpfer gedreht, und in Bad Ems ausgeführt....
Und auch hier Schleift der Dämpfer an der Wippe....

Wie kann man n Bike mit nem Dämpfer ausstatten, der nicht passt??
Bin jetzt erstmal mit 185lo unterwegs, aber wenn ich 203 hab, will ich die auch Nutzen können....
Nach dem ganzen Hin und. Her vorher, ist das denke ich mein Letztes Canyon...
Oo


----------



## RazerFox40 (18. Mai 2014)

So einmal mein Neuer Bock! Das Torque is ja seid letztem Jahr verkauft!



 

Strive 8.0 CH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKompase (18. Mai 2014)

Und was sagst du?


----------



## RazerFox40 (18. Mai 2014)

Wer ich?


----------



## MTBKompase (18. Mai 2014)

Ja 
Also zum Strive


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2014)

Thefreakshow schrieb:


> Gestern in Malme ausgeritten, dämpfer kommt an die Wippe (203lo)
> Heute Dämpfer gedreht, und in Bad Ems ausgeführt....
> Und auch hier Schleift der Dämpfer an der Wippe....
> 
> ...



Verkauf den CCDB und hol dir nen Vivid / Vivid Air. Da schleift nix, zumindest beim Coil.


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Mai 2014)

Das der Dämpfer am Rockerarm schleift ist echt peinlich. Das sowas einem Hersteller passiert der jedes Jahr zehntausende Bikes weltweit verkauft ist sehr bedenklich. In der Automobilbranche gäb's direkt ne Rückrufaktion und der Hersteller wäre in der Pflicht kostenlos Abhilfe zu schaffen. In der Bikebranche wird's einfach totgeschwiegen und der Kunde is oft so blöd und lässt es auf sich sitzen oder wird zur Kasse gebeten. Tja, die Kunden sind letztlich selbst dafür verantwortlich wie die Hersteller mit den Kunden umspringen. Wenn sich von 100 Betroffenen ein Einziger wehrt lachen die sich tot!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Verkauf den CCDB und hol dir nen Vivid / Vivid Air. Da schleift nix, zumindest beim Coil.


Beim DB Coil schleift auch nix
Es is wohl auch nit bei allen FRX. Bisher haben sich hier 2? gemeldet. Aber von wieviel ausgelieferten Dropzone können wir wohl ausgehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht liegts am Air? Sind die FRX überhaupt mit Air ausgeliefert worden? Weiß nicht mehr die Setups von damals.

Edit: Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, könnte der Vivid Air eigentlich auch schleifen...zuminest an der Volumenseite. Der ist ja auch relativ dick im Vergleich zum Coil.


----------



## hepp (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du beim Vivid Air die Cola Dose nach oben montierst und den Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten, schleift nix.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Mai 2014)

Das 


der_erce schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts am Air? Sind die FRX überhaupt mit Air ausgeliefert worden? Weiß nicht mehr die Setups von damals.
> 
> Edit: Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, könnte der Vivid Air eigentlich auch schleifen...zuminest an der Volumenseite. Der ist ja auch relativ dick im Vergleich zum Coil.


Das Dropzone kam damals mit dem DB Air und ner Fox Van RC2. Das Rockzone hatte den Vivid Air und die Boxxer WC. 
Die beiden hatten ein Luftfahrwerk bzw ein halbes


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2014)

Feierabendeunde mit meinem Sohn.


----------



## mssc (19. Mai 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Wenn Du beim Vivid Air die Cola Dose nach oben montierst und den Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten, schleift nix.


So sollte es eigentlich bei jedem funktionieren...


----------



## hardliner187 (19. Mai 2014)

Tomhacker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 293749 Hi,
> 
> hier mal mein Nerve AL+ mit ein paar Umbauten.
> Werd demnächst noch ein paar bessere Bilder machen.
> ...




Macht die reifenkombi nicht anderestherum mehr sinn?


----------



## RazerFox40 (19. Mai 2014)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Ja
> Also zum Strive



Also ich bin begeistert; lässt sich besser fahren wie das Torque und ich fühl mich durch den größeren Lenkwinkel sicherer als mit dem
2009er Torq! Und das Fahrwerk gefällt mir sehr viel besser...
Ich heule dem Torq also nicht hinterher sah schön aus, leider mehr auch nicht...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. Mai 2014)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> Also ich bin begeistert; lässt sich besser fahren wie das Torque und ich fühl mich durch den größeren Lenkwinkel sicherer als mit dem
> 2009er Torq! Und das Fahrwerk gefällt mir sehr viel besser...
> Ich heule dem Torq also nicht hinterher sah schön aus, leider mehr auch nicht...



Von Torque auf Strive und glücklicher? 
Wow ich wollte in ein bis zwei Jahren genau den anderen Weg gehen damit ich mehr downhill Performance habe.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Dice8 (19. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Von Torque auf Strive und glücklicher?
> Wow ich wollte in ein bis zwei Jahren genau den anderen Weg gehen damit ich mehr downhill Performance habe..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


Kauf dir zum Strive am besten ein DHX.  Der Trend geht ehe zum Zweit- bzw. Drittbike.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. Mai 2014)

Abgeben würde ich das Strive auch nicht. Allerdings darf es für den Park gerne ein bisschen mehr sein 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RazerFox40 (19. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Von Torque auf Strive und glücklicher?
> Wow ich wollte in ein bis zwei Jahren genau den anderen Weg gehen damit ich mehr downhill Performance habe..



Tjoa is so!


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Mai 2014)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> ... sah schön aus, leider mehr auch nicht...


----------



## holgiduke (20. Mai 2014)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> Macht die reifenkombi nicht anderestherum mehr sinn?


 
Hat er nicht vorne und hinten den gleichen Reifen montiert?


----------



## OliverKaa (20. Mai 2014)

Fahrwerk auf RS umgebaut. Richtige Entscheidung 
Gibts eigentlich einen Trick beim abschrauben der Dämpferpumpe?
Wieviel PSI gebt Ihr mehr drauf?


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Mai 2014)

machste mir n bild von der seite?


----------



## OliverKaa (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Mai 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Von Torque auf Strive und glücklicher?
> Wow ich wollte in ein bis zwei Jahren genau den anderen Weg gehen damit ich mehr downhill Performance habe..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


Er hatte auch das 2009er Torque. Also die alte Geometrie, quasi ganz kurzer Reach und relativ steiler LW. Ab 2011 oder 2012 gabs ja den neuen Rahmen der 2013 nochmal leicht geändert wurde.
Das Torque EX, wie es jetzt seit diesem Jahr heisst, is mMn das komplettere Bike und lang nit so anfällig wie das Strive. Stichwort Nadellager und verbogene 270° Box. Aber ein schönes Bike isses allemal


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Mai 2014)

schaut schon schön aus mit der Pike

Wie kommste mit dem hinteren Reifen zurecht? Bin auch grad am überlegen den zu holen, vorne dann aber FA oder MM


----------



## OliverKaa (20. Mai 2014)

Im Trockenen sehr gut - macht alles mit wie gewünscht, ist leicht und hält länger als gedacht (bisher).
Bin jedoch erst einmal im Matsch/Dirt/Regen gefahren (was für ein Wetter dieses Jahr)- hat sich da besser geschlagen als gedacht.

Wenns Alpin wird werde ich jedoch hinten den HD aufziehen und vorne MM. Der MM ist für meine Hausrunde einfach zu schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. Mai 2014)

Bei einer guten Dämpferpumpe geht fast nix raus. Normalerweise gibt es im Anschlußstück eine Messingschraube um den Abstand zum Ventil einzustellen. Du kannst ja mal den Druck x draufgeben, dann Pumpe abziehen und wieder drauf stecken und schauen was fehlt. Dann weißte wieviel Du mehr draufgeben mußt (theoretisch nix weil der Unterschied sehr gering sein sollte). Das würdest Du auch beim Fahren nicht merken.


----------



## OliverKaa (20. Mai 2014)

So mach ichs zur Zeit. Ich habe von XLC eine Dämpferpumpe und jetzt noch zwei von RS - wenn jemand bedarf hat ;-) 
Danke


----------



## Jogi (20. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei einer guten Dämpferpumpe geht fast nix raus. Normalerweise gibt es im Anschlußstück eine Messingschraube um den Abstand zum Ventil einzustellen. Du kannst ja mal den Druck x draufgeben, dann Pumpe abziehen und wieder drauf stecken und schauen was fehlt. Dann weißte wieviel Du mehr draufgeben mußt (theoretisch nix weil der Unterschied sehr gering sein sollte). Das würdest Du auch beim Fahren nicht merken.


Das ist allerdings ein Trugschluss, der Luftverlust kommt bei einer richtig funktionierenden Pumpe erst beim erneuten Anschließen. Denn da öffnet sich das Ventil und die Luft strömt in den Schlauch und den Manometer, was den Druck dann etwas verringert


----------



## Fabigelb (20. Mai 2014)

Also habe ich wenn ich 153psi habe und die Pumpe abmache und danach wieder dran mache nur noch 150psi, oder wie?! Weil bei mir sehe ich keinen unterschied. Ich kann die 5 mal ab und dran schrauben und der anzeigewert bleibt unverändert! (Also im angeschraubten zustand)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RazerFox40 (20. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Er hatte auch das 2009er Torque. Also die alte Geometrie, quasi ganz kurzer Reach und relativ steiler LW. Ab 2011 oder 2012 gabs ja den neuen Rahmen der 2013 nochmal leicht geändert wurde.
> Das Torque EX, wie es jetzt seit diesem Jahr heisst, is mMn das komplettere Bike und lang nit so anfällig wie das Strive. Stichwort Nadellager und verbogene 270° Box. Aber ein schönes Bike isses allemal



Ja das Problem mit der 270° Box is halt der Große Hebelweg vom Heck, und um die Nadellager mach ich mir am wenigsten Gedanken! Kaputt gibt neu.... mal abgesehen Davon als Gelernter "Maschinenbauer" wird das mein kleinstes Problem sein.... Notfalls
DU-Composite Bushing rein! Ruhe im Karton...


----------



## DiHo (20. Mai 2014)

All(ice)es Schwarzer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectraltaeter (20. Mai 2014)

Sorry ich seh Dein Bike vor lauter Bäumen nicht!


----------



## OliverKaa (20. Mai 2014)

die Bäume sind ja auch das eigentliche Highlight - Schwarzkieferwäldchen - Ein Traum!!
trotzdem hast ja recht! ich hab halt nur augen fürs Bike - Cheers


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Mai 2014)

RazerFox40 schrieb:


> Ja das Problem mit der 270° Box is halt der Große Hebelweg vom Heck, und um die Nadellager mach ich mir am wenigsten Gedanken! Kaputt gibt neu.... mal abgesehen Davon als Gelernter "Maschinenbauer" wird das mein kleinstes Problem sein.... Notfalls
> DU-Composite Bushing rein! Ruhe im Karton...


Das Problem is halt wenns Nadellager sich verabschiedet und du es nit direkt bemerkst verbiegst du du dir die 270° Box und die den Dämpfer.
Den Fall gabs grad im Freundeskreis. Strive is seit 3 Wochen eingeschickt und die Uhr tickt...
Is laut Canyon Service wohl ein bekanntes Problem.


----------



## potzblitzer (21. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Das Problem is halt wenns Nadellager sich verabschiedet und du es nit direkt bemerkst verbiegst du du dir die 270° Box und die den Dämpfer.



Wie genau "verabschiedet" sich da das nadellager? Rutscht es raus? Gehn die Nadeln kaputt?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Mai 2014)

Hier mal mein neues DHX


----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2014)

Bist jetzt fertig mit dem DHX? Oder kommt noch was?


----------



## Alexhazard (21. Mai 2014)

Moin!
HAb mal ne Frage an die Torquer: Ich muss wohl meine Hammerschmidt zum Service schicken (Knackgeräusche unter Last) und will nun vorübergehend (bei Gefallen auch für immer) auf 1x10 umrüsten, da ich unter anderem mit der Schaltperformance von Umwerfer und 2fach Kurbel alles andere als zufrieden bin. Welches Kettenblatt und Kettenführung (falls bei entsprechendem Blatt überhaupt notwendig) könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2014)

36er fahr ich am FRX und bin zufrieden. Guide evtl ne e13. Alternativ reicht wahrscheinlich auch die Chainguide von Canyon selbst. Je nach Einsatzort.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Mai 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Wie genau "verabschiedet" sich da das nadellager? Rutscht es raus? Gehn die Nadeln kaputt?


Besagter Freund hat halt irgendwann gemeint das sich der Hinterbau komisch anfühlt. Als wir dann nachgesehen haben und den Dämpfer ausgebaut haben kam uns das Nadellager in Teilen schon entgegen und es haben auch schon einige Nadeln schon gefehlt. Wo die hin sind kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen



Alexhazard schrieb:


> Moin!
> HAb mal ne Frage an die Torquer: Ich muss wohl meine Hammerschmidt zum Service schicken (Knackgeräusche unter Last) und will nun vorübergehend (bei Gefallen auch für immer) auf 1x10 umrüsten, da ich unter anderem mit der Schaltperformance von Umwerfer und 2fach Kurbel alles andere als zufrieden bin. Welches Kettenblatt und Kettenführung (falls bei entsprechendem Blatt überhaupt notwendig) könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?


Also ich fahr am Torque Alpinist vorn ein 32er Raceface KB und ne Sixpack Yakuza KF baugleich wie die Sixpack is noch die Reverse X1 allerdings noch mit Taco falls du viel im felsigen Gelände unterwegs bist bestimmt nit das schlechteste.
Zusätzlich hab ich hinten noch das 42er OneUp Ritzel. Mit dieser Kombi kommste echt überall hoch.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bist jetzt fertig mit dem DHX? Oder kommt noch was?


 
Bis jetzt soweit fertig. Eventuell versuch ich mal die Deemax LRS. Will keiner kaufen  Rest passt soweit. Muss jetzt erstmal ordentlich bewegt werden,  das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (21. Mai 2014)

Erstmal danke für den Vorschlag! Sowas in der Art hatte ich schon im Blick. Was haltet Ihr von der:


----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2014)

taugt!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (21. Mai 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Moin!
> HAb mal ne Frage an die Torquer: Ich muss wohl meine Hammerschmidt zum Service schicken (Knackgeräusche unter Last) und will nun vorübergehend (bei Gefallen auch für immer) auf 1x10 umrüsten, da ich unter anderem mit der Schaltperformance von Umwerfer und 2fach Kurbel alles andere als zufrieden bin. Welches Kettenblatt und Kettenführung (falls bei entsprechendem Blatt überhaupt notwendig) könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?



Schon mal komplett geöffnet und geschmiert? Bewirkt (manchmal) wunder.
Das Knacken kann auch vom Hauptschwingenlager kommen.. beim Fahren schwierig zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Alexhazard (21. Mai 2014)

Jou, richtig, danke!! Das Lager scheint es auch zu sein. Hab ne andere Kurbel und nen anderen LRS eingebaut, und... F..k, knackt immernoch! Werd mir das Lager am Wochenende mal zu gemüte führen!  Bin leider ein Hammerschmidtneuling. Weiß net, wie ich dieses Teil aufbekomm zum Fetten. Wenn de da mal nen Tipp oder nen Link hast, das wäre klasse!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Mai 2014)

Gabs da nit mal vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum ne Diskussion zu dem Thema?
Da wurd irgendein Sprühfett empfohlen mit dessen Hilfe man die HS zum schweigen bringen konnte?

Edit hats gefunden:http://www.weicon.de/pages/de/produkte/spray/haftschmierstoff/ketten-und-seil-spray.php


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Mai 2014)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier der Thread:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hammerschmidt-am-leiser-machen.534659/


----------



## hepp (22. Mai 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Jou, richtig, danke!! Das Lager scheint es auch zu sein. Hab ne andere Kurbel und nen anderen LRS eingebaut, und... F..k, knackt immernoch! Werd mir das Lager am Wochenende mal zu gemüte führen!  Bin leider ein Hammerschmidtneuling. Weiß net, wie ich dieses Teil aufbekomm zum Fetten. Wenn de da mal nen Tipp oder nen Link hast, das wäre klasse!



Habe seit Wochen versucht ein nerviges Knackgeräusch bei meinen frx zu elemiminieren, das in erster Linie unter hoher Last auftrat. Ich habe letztes Wochenende das Hauptlager und die Hostlinks demontiert, alles sauber gemacht und mit reichlich zähem Fett wieder montiert. Seit dem ist das Knacken weg! Vielleicht solltest Du da mal ansetzen.


----------



## Alexhazard (22. Mai 2014)

So wollte ich das angehen. Erwarten mich bei dem Hauptlager irgenwelche Überraschungen? Sind das Kugellager oder Industrielager? Will nur vorbereitet sein...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Mai 2014)

Klick dich mal HIER durch.... paar Seiten weiter beginnt das Märchen vom Hauptschwingenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (22. Mai 2014)

Überaschungen eigentlich keine, sind Industrielager. Die Achse geht auch relativ leicht raus aber rein ist etwas frickelig, weil die Bohrungen der Hinterbauschwinge genau mit den Lagern fluchten müssen. Die Achse ist nicht konisch, so dass sich das Ganze selber zentrieren könnte, somit ist etwas Fummelei angesagt, hält sich aber in Grenzen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> So wollte ich das angehen. Erwarten mich bei dem Hauptlager irgenwelche Überraschungen? Sind das Kugellager oder Industrielager? Will nur vorbereitet sein...


An die Lager musste ja erstmal gar nit ran. Bau erstmal die Achse aus und den Rockerarm, den bauste dann auseinander machst alles ordentlich sauber. Dann versuchste ob sich die Lager noch sauber drehen. Wenn ja alles wieder ordentlich gefettet zusammenbauen und auf Drehmoment anziehen und mit Loctite sichern.
Kleiner Tip am Rande: Es hat sich bewährt erstmal alles handwarm anzuziehen sich aufs Bike setzen und ein,-zweimal einzufedern und dann im sitzen alles anzuziehen so kannste sicher sein das du nirgendwo etwas unter Spannung steht. Vor allem der Trackflip am FRX/DHX is da empfindlich und neigt zum knacken und/oder leichtem Spiel.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2014)

Sollten die Lager nit sauber laufen. 


http://www.kugellager-express.de/index.php

Artikelnr. 690261902 RillenKugellager 15x28x7mm


----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Mai 2014)

Ich sehe die Kugellager am Rockerarm und amHauptschwingenlager sind die gleichen.
Zumindest gibt Canyon diese in der Explosionszeichnung des Torque / FRX 2012 zu je 4 Stk. an.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2014)

Mag sein. Ich hatte nur die an der Hauptschwinge wechseln müssen. Am besten besorgt man sich hierfür allerdings nen Innenlagerabzieher.
Die Lager lassen sich nit wirklich gut aus dem Rahmen entfernen.


----------



## whurr (22. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Mag sein. Ich hatte nur die an der Hauptschwinge wechseln müssen. Am besten besorgt man sich hierfür allerdings nen Innenlagerabzieher.
> Die Lager lassen sich nit wirklich gut aus dem Rahmen entfernen.


Hättest Du dazu einen Tip evtl. sogar mit Link zum bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. Mai 2014)

BILDER


----------



## Colonel Hogan (22. Mai 2014)

Den hab ich mir zugelegt. Sogar mit Bild 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/310342612524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## whurr (22. Mai 2014)

DANKE ... da werd ich doch auch mal zuschlagen


----------



## whurr (22. Mai 2014)

Oh, sorry, wir sind ja in der Galerie ... bitte um Vergebung


----------



## whurr (23. Mai 2014)




----------



## Alexhazard (23. Mai 2014)

Hab grad mal versucht, den Rockarm auszubauen. Also die kleineren Lager zur Sitzstrebe hab ich auseinander bekommen. Aber vielleicht bin ich och zu blöd,  aber den Rockarm bekomm ich nicht ab. Die lange 4er Imbusschraube hab ich raus. Mehr aber auch nicht. Ob das Fetten der kleinen Lager schon Erfolg gebracht hat, werd ich heut Nachmittag sehn...


----------



## mssc (23. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber hast du die Schrauben die die Wippe zusammenhalten, auch entfernt?





Sitzstreben runter, Wippenverschraubung raus (die zwei kurzen Schrauben), Lagerdeckel mit der Oberrohrabdeckung abschrauben, die lange Schraube am Unterrohr lösen und dann sanft dagegenklopfen, dann sollte sich eine Hälfte der Wippe schon lösen; Mit sanfter Gewalt sollten beide rausgehen, kann sein dass die beiden Konen etwas klemmen...


----------



## tyson81 (23. Mai 2014)

Kleine Feierabendrunde auf die Rotwand...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2014)

Beides deine?


whurr schrieb:


>


----------



## Alexhazard (23. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber hast du die Schrauben die die Wippe zusammenhalten, auch entfernt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is kleine blöde Frage! Bin einfach nur blind. Hab die 2 (!) Senkimbusschrauben gefunden! Am We geht´s scharf, dann geht´s dem Knacken an den Kragen!! Danke schonmal an alle für Eure Tipps!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub ja nit das es der Rockerarm is. Tippe auf Hauptschwingenlager
Knacken haste z.B im Wiegetritt oder recht steil bergauf...stimmts?


----------



## Alexhazard (23. Mai 2014)

Ja genau! Hatte zuvor gedacht, es wäre die HS, nach Umbau der Kurbel LRS usw. war´s immernoch vorhanden. Sitzstebenlager und Horstlink hab ich schon geprüft/nachgefettet. Naja, wenn ich eh schon beim Zerlegen bin, kann ich das Hauptschwingenlager auch gleich prüfen. Hauptsache das hört auf, nervt nämlich!!!!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2014)

Oft is auch nur Spannung auf der Achse und es reicht die Schraube etwas zu lösen und ein,-zweimal einzufedern.
Aber wie du schon sagst...wenn du eh dabei bist
Solltest auf jeden Fall, wenn die Achse raus is, innen alles auf Späne und Dreck kontrollieren.
Beim zusammenbau auf alles mit Loctite sichern

Viel Erfolg


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2014)

hatte beim letzten mal das "Finish Line Teflon Grease" verwendet. Seitdem ist auch wirklich Ruhe im Hinterbau 


Nebenbei ein Bild von der spontanen Feierabendrunde:


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2014)

Der Klassiker
Glaub jeder der bei uns in der Gegend abwärts orientiert Mountainbikes bewegt hat am Kreuzweg mindestens ein Foto von seinem Bike gemacht






FlyingLizard schrieb:


> hatte beim letzten mal das "Finish Line Teflon Grease" verwendet. Seitdem ist auch wirklich Ruhe im Hinterbau
> 
> 
> Nebenbei ein Bild von der spontanen Feierabendrunde:


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2014)

Allerdings! 

können den ja demnächst mal zusammen hochtreten!?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> Allerdings!
> 
> können den ja demnächst mal zusammen hochtreten!?



Kreuzweg hoch??? Ich ekel mich immer schon vor dem Waldweg hoch


----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2014)

Nicht den direkten weg, die serpentinen hoch und mit ner Tour verbinden 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Mai 2014)

Ok damit komm ich klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (23. Mai 2014)

Sauber! Kannst mir dann ja mal en paar trails zeigen. Hatte mich heute ach leicht verfahren am oberlimberg 

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## whurr (24. Mai 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Beides deine?


Das schwarze ist meins.
Vom weissen bin ich nur der Mechanicker ;-)


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. Mai 2014)

Kenn ich nur zu gut...


----------



## ghostsmile (24. Mai 2014)

Mein AL, heute nach einer kurzen Runde


----------



## Alexhazard (24. Mai 2014)

"ghostsmile, post: 12015667, member: 207769"]Mein AL, heute nach einer kurzen Runde[/QUOTE]
Simd die Reifen so schmal, oder die Felgen so breit? Die weißen Teile machen auf jeden Fall nen stabilen Eindruck.


----------



## ghostsmile (24. Mai 2014)

Schmal ;-) Vorne 2.4 Fat Albert . Felgen sind sehr stabil , müssen Sie auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (24. Mai 2014)

Im übrigen: Knacken is weg!! Hauptschwingenlagerachse ausgebaut (Lager laufen noch sehr geschmeidig), alles schön sauber gemacht, ordentlich Fett drauf, wieder zusammengebaut und bevor ich alles festgezogen hab mal kurz eingefedert, damit nix unterschiedliche Spannung hat! Dank Euch!!!!!


----------



## potzblitzer (24. Mai 2014)




----------



## mx-action (25. Mai 2014)

"BigBikes" sind bei mir erst mal nach 15 Jahren Geschichte.
Ein 4xer zum Rennen fahren und ein Enduro zum cruisen reichen mir im Moment völlig aus.







Der "Double Barrel Air CS" ist schon mal .
Jetzt müssen nur noch demnächst die "Sun Ringle" ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## ollinist (25. Mai 2014)

Da alle immer schöne, saubere Bikes einstellen, lad ich mal ein Bild von meinem vollgesauten Strive hoch


----------



## littlewhity (25. Mai 2014)

Der Dreck wird als extra dazugezählt 

Sieht so auch viel besser aus


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Mai 2014)

ollinist schrieb:


> Da alle immer schöne, saubere Bikes einstellen, lad ich mal ein Bild von meinem vollgesauten Strive hoch



Artgerechte Haltung!  
Aber ich fahr langsam lieber im trockenen. Ist auf Dauer doch schon ganz schön nervig wenn dir der Mist danach ständig auf das Auto Dach fällt.. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## Dice8 (26. Mai 2014)

Mein Torque DHX im Tourensetup.


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2014)

200mm Tourensetup. Fürs Grobe dann 300?


----------



## Dice8 (26. Mai 2014)

Nee, ich musste die neue Bremse einbremsen deshalb die "Tour". Sowas mache ich ungern im Park und selbst auf einer Tour bzw. auf den Trails macht es mit dem DHX bergab um einiges mehr Spaß.


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2014)

Hehe....war ja auch nur ein blöder Spruch. Aber so ne 16km Tour bin ich mit meinem FRX schon gefahren. Inkl. Boxxer, 1fach und 36er Kettenblatt. War zwar eher urban und suburbanes Terrain, aber trotzdem mit leichten Anstiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (26. Mai 2014)

Morgen!
Hat einer zufällig nen 60er Iridium Vorbau übrig?  Falls ja bitte PN an mich!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (26. Mai 2014)

Das Torque in seiner natürlichen Wildbahn....


----------



## reifentod (26. Mai 2014)

Welches dämpfer tuning bräuchte ich für das FRX 
Vivid M/M L/m ???
Danke im voraus


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2014)

Hab mir den M Tune Vivid geholt. Ich bin jetzt kein Fahrwerkscrack, aber das Ding läuft einfach sensationell ruhig.


----------



## m4ddi (26. Mai 2014)

Fahre mein FRX auch mit Vivid M/M Tune und es läuft wahnsinnig ruhig


----------



## littlewhity (26. Mai 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hab mir den M Tune Vivid geholt. Ich bin jetzt kein Fahrwerkscrack, aber das Ding läuft einfach sensationell ruhig.


aus welchem Jahr ist denn der Vivid?


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2014)

2014er  Vivid R2C. Es gibt ja diese Rechnung für den Tune. Federweg / Dämpferhub = Leverage Ratio. Und bei 203mm ist man da bei 2.6. Das ist irgendwie die Grenze zwischen L und M - Tune. Bei 185 ist das deutlich M mit 2.4. Da hab ich den M genommen.


----------



## Grimsl (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mein erstes Bike (bin absoluter MTB Neuling) 






Nerve XC 7.0 (2010)

Aktuell ist vom Vorbesitzer ein anderer Vorbau montiert der den Lenker etwas höher setzt. Vermutlich werde ich einen graden und etwas kürzeren als den Original verwenden.

Ich habs gestern erst abgeholt und wollte heute mal in unseren Downhillshop düsen und mir noch Material besorgen, habt ihr dazu irgendwelche Tips was ich kaufen sollte:

- Reinigungsmaterial (Reiniger, Schwämme usw., und vielleicht was um den Lack zu konservieren?)
- Schuhe, Hose(n) und ne leichte Regenjacke
- Pedale, da aktuell einseitige klickies montiert sind und ich keine klickies fahre

Außerdem würde ich die in der Werkstatt kurz mal drüberschauen lassen ob alles soweit passt oder ob irgendwas servicetechnisch gemacht werden sollte.


----------



## der_erce (27. Mai 2014)

Klamotten nach Gusto. Reinigungszeug nach Gusto (Muc-Off oder Finish Line z.b.)  Kettenöl, Fett (für alles), Pedale: Flatpedale gibts von 30 - 300 Euro. Form gibts ganz flache und leicht konkave. Ich fahr am Enduro leicht konkave und am schweren Gerät flache. Wie man es halt möchte.
Servicetechnisch:
Schalten alle Gänge sauber, Gibts knacken im Wiegetritt z.b. am Lenker/Vorbau (evtl nachfetten). Eiern die Bremsscheiben, Druckpunkt wandert nicht (ansonsten Luft im System)
Gabel und Dämpfer siffen nicht.
Und jetzt aufs Rad und ab die Lucy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Wäre klasse wenn Du die Frage nicht hier stellst weil das eine Galerie ist. Danke.


----------



## Grimsl (27. Mai 2014)

hey danke erce jo ich hab ja bei der Probefahrt schon alle beweglichen Teile auf mögliche Probleme gecheckt also sollte eigentlich alles passen soweit. Ich lass mich heut Abend mal überraschen beim Dealer 

@filiale: EiiEii werd keine Fragen mehr stellen... nur noch Pedalieren


----------



## Alexhazard (27. Mai 2014)

Grimsl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier mein erstes Bike (bin absoluter MTB Neuling)
> 
> 
> ...


 Also der Vorbau is wirklich tauschwürdig!!


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Mai 2014)

es ist noch nicht ganz fertig (kette, bremsscheibe ...fehlt) aber mein canyon al hat sich jetzt vom 26er zum 27,5er gewandelt.
der federweg ist dafür von 120mm auf 100mm geschrumpft. ist jetzt auch ca 800-900g leichter


----------



## hepp (27. Mai 2014)

Hmm. ob 27,5er Laufräder mehr Sinn machen, als 20mm mehr Federweg, ich weiß nicht aber das kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden. Mich würde aber interessieren wieviel Platz jetzt noch zwischen Reifen und Kettenstrebe bleibt? Mach doch bitte einmal ein Bild. Welche Reifengröße ist das?


----------



## hepp (27. Mai 2014)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Du schon Bilder gemacht hast. Geht vom Platz ja sogar, hätte ich mir schlimmer vorgestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (27. Mai 2014)

Interessant....


----------



## cougar1982 (27. Mai 2014)

bilder sind in meiner galerie. der platz reicht auf jeden fall. reifen sind 2,2

ich sag mal so eigentlich gehören in das rad nur 100mm federweg. das mit der 120er gabel hat vom lenkwinkel echt gut funktioniert aber die 100mm werden reichen. das rad ist ja nur für marathons und schnelle touren gedacht. für alles andere habe ich noch ein hardtail mit 150mm federweg.

den umstieg auf 27,5" habe ich auch nur gemacht weil ich ohne hin neue laufräder wollte.


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (28. Mai 2014)

Wow, 26 Zoll Hardtail mit 27,5 Zoll Laufrädern, sieht klasse aus dein Bock!!!


----------



## hepp (28. Mai 2014)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> bilder sind in meiner galerie. der platz reicht auf jeden fall. reifen sind 2,2
> 
> ich sag mal so eigentlich gehören in das rad nur 100mm federweg. das mit der 120er gabel hat vom lenkwinkel echt gut funktioniert aber die 100mm werden reichen. das rad ist ja nur für marathons und schnelle touren gedacht. für alles andere habe ich noch ein hardtail mit 150mm federweg.
> 
> den umstieg auf 27,5" habe ich auch nur gemacht weil ich ohne hin neue laufräder wollte.



Hattest Du vorher auch 2,2er drauf oder etwas dickeres? Falls es dickere waren, hast Du zufällig mal gemessen, inwieweit sich diese vom Durchmesser her von den neuen unterschieden haben?


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (28. Mai 2014)

Und hier nun mein 2011er AL 6.0, viel ist nicht mehr original und abgespeckt auf 10,5 kg 
Die weiße Rockshox und Sattel werden nätürlich noch getauscht gegen schwarze und die SLX-Gruppe kommt auch weg, dann sind auch die 9,9 kg drin!


----------



## cougar1982 (28. Mai 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Hattest Du vorher auch 2,2er drauf oder etwas dickeres? Falls es dickere waren, hast Du zufällig mal gemessen, inwieweit sich diese vom Durchmesser her von den neuen unterschieden haben?



vorne hatte ich einen x-king 2.2 protection drauf und haben den jetzt auch wieder. eben nur anstelle des 26er ein 27,5er.

wenn du willst kann ich mal messen.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Mai 2014)




----------



## Thefreakshow (28. Mai 2014)

2012er AM
Getauscht:
- Dämpfer
- Lenker
- Griffe
- Sattelstütze
- Bremse
- Kurbelblätter


----------



## hometrails (29. Mai 2014)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> Jepp, die zusätlzliche glatte Folie hab ich abgezogen. Die eigentliche Schutzfolie war dann wirklich irgendwie gummi-artig.
> Vielleicht ist es wirklich ne besonderheit des EX. Der Schriftzug ist auf der Folie sehr transparant. da ist es egentlich auch nur logisch, dass der bei nem schwarzen rahmen kaum erkennbar ist.



Ich werde mal zum Totengräber und grabe den Post nochmal aus.

Am Spectral befindet sich unten auch so ein recht dicker, gummiartiger Schutzaufkleber. Hat wer eine Ahnung, wo man sowas als Meterware herbekommt?

Bei eBay und Co. hauen die mit Lack- und Steinschlagschutzfolien nur so um sich. Meist ist das aber so hartplastik-Zeugs, was vielleicht auf einer Motorhaube ganz gut kommt, aber nicht am Unterrohr. Ich finde das Canyon Gummizeugs halt ganz cool.


----------



## Fabigelb (29. Mai 2014)

Bei eBay habe ich mir ne 3m folie gekauft ( klar) die war 60 an 30 cm. Passt optimal mit 60cm! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 58680 (29. Mai 2014)

Manche Fahrradhersteller benutzen Fluessiggummi aus der Spraydose, darueber wird eine Klebefolie gemacht. Beides laesst sich dann rueckstandslos abziehen.


----------



## hometrails (29. Mai 2014)

An Plastidip zum Sprühen hab ich auch schon gedacht. Vorher alles bisschen abgeklebt, ist das vlt. wirklich noch die einfachste Variante alles um die Radien und Bögen zu bekommen.

@Fabigelb: Wie ist die 3M Folie? Fast diese sich plastisch dünn an oder eher dicker wie eine Gummihaut? Die Noname Plotterfolien sind meist mit 0,15-0,2mm Dicke angegeben. Die 3M mit 0,36mm. Die von Canyon aufgebrachte kommt mir eben noch dicker vor.


----------



## Fabigelb (29. Mai 2014)

Ich würde sagen die ist wie die canyonfolie also viel dünner sollte die auch nicht sein finde ich. Wenn ich gleich wieder zuhause bin mach ich mal ein Foto, ich glaube das wird dir mehr sagen! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (29. Mai 2014)

Mit brandneuen Hope Hoops


----------



## littlewhity (29. Mai 2014)

hey. mal ganz kurz an die Vivid Air -Fahrer 
ich wechsle jetzt vom Fox Van RC zum Vivid Air R2C
kann ich da die Buchsen einfach nochmal mit reinbauen oder brauche ich neue (dumme Frage, ich weiß...)
falls neue: welche?


----------



## littlewhity (29. Mai 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Mit brandneuen Hope Hoops


wo fährst´n du? 
schaut so sommerlich aus


----------



## kNiRpS (29. Mai 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> hey. mal ganz kurz an die Vivid Air -Fahrer
> ich wechsle jetzt vom Fox Van RC zum Vivid Air R2C
> kann ich da die Buchsen einfach nochmal mit reinbauen oder brauche ich neue (dumme Frage, ich weiß...)
> falls neue: welche?


ob du neue brauchst oder nicht weiß ich leider nicht. aber falls du neue brauchst, nimm huber buchsen


----------



## Fabigelb (29. Mai 2014)

Hier ein Bild von der folie am Bike! 






Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hepp (30. Mai 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> hey. mal ganz kurz an die Vivid Air -Fahrer
> ich wechsle jetzt vom Fox Van RC zum Vivid Air R2C
> kann ich da die Buchsen einfach nochmal mit reinbauen oder brauche ich neue (dumme Frage, ich weiß...)
> falls neue: welche?



Fox und RS haben das gleiche Buchsenmaß von 12,7 mm (1/2''), sollte gehen. Ich habe Huber-Buchsen mit Igus Gleitlagern drin, da passen die aus einem RP23 auch in den Vivid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (31. Mai 2014)

Aufs schöne Wetter war leider kein Verlass....


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (31. Mai 2014)

Baron vorne und hinten auf nem Nerve  genau so muss das!


----------



## Dice8 (31. Mai 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Baron vorne und hinten auf nem Nerve  genau so muss das!



Ist ja auch ein Trailbike und keins zum Brötchen holen.


----------



## Beamer0303 (31. Mai 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von der folie am Bike!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 296183
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk




Hallo, wo bekomme ich die Folie her und passt die dann auch??

mfg.


----------



## Deleted 58680 (31. Mai 2014)

3M 8951 nennt sich die Folie (0,36mm dick) und die bekommst du immer mal guenstig bei ebay, laesst sich sehr gut formen.


----------



## Fabigelb (31. Mai 2014)

Ja stand 2 oder 3 post vorher! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (31. Mai 2014)




----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juni 2014)

Bild von gestern auf der suche nach dem HolyHansen Trail






und heute ne kleine Runde hinter der Haustür gmacht


----------



## MTB-Jupp (1. Juni 2014)

Hier mal Low-Budget Azubi-Version.

Gestern abgeholt und zusammen gebaut. Bin noch wegen der Bremse am kritisch blicken. 

Macht namlich Geräusche welche das ehem. Handwerker-Herz bluten lassen.



Gruß


----------



## filiale (2. Juni 2014)

MTB-Jupp schrieb:


> Hier mal Low-Budget Azubi-Version.
> 
> Gestern abgeholt und zusammen gebaut. Bin noch wegen der Bremse am kritisch blicken.
> 
> ...



Erstmal vernünftig einbremsen, dann weiterschauen...


----------



## BastiEnduro (2. Juni 2014)

Zum Glück nichts passiert mit meiner großen Liebe


----------



## der_erce (2. Juni 2014)

Das sah steil aus.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (2. Juni 2014)

fil: 12035673 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal vernünftig einbremsen, dann weiterschauen...


Quelle wie ich das mache?


----------



## der_erce (2. Juni 2014)

MTB-Jupp schrieb:


> Quelle wie ich das mache?



Das heilige Orakel


----------



## Dice8 (2. Juni 2014)

Avid Bremse verkaufen --> Problem behoben.


----------



## Hardtail94 (2. Juni 2014)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Zum Glück nichts passiert mit meiner großen Liebe


Muss das eine Qual gewesen sein, den Bock wieder aufn den Weg zu bekommen 
Hoffe alles ganz bei dir und dem Radel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Jupp (2. Juni 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Avid Bremse verkaufen --> Problem behoben.


 Avid Bremsen sind von Werk schon drauf, hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut, steht in Weiß "Avid" drauf.



Gruß


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (2. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir ja bei den Brennesseln einen abgelacht (bitte nicht böse sein  ), weil mir vor ein paar Jahren auch mal sowas passiert ist und ich danach fürchterlich zerstochen war


----------



## Tom33 (2. Juni 2014)

mensch der arme, Brennnesseln gehören verboten


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. Juni 2014)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Zum Glück nichts passiert mit meiner großen Liebe



Man mal ist der Fall länger als der Sturz  
Sah irgendwie übel aus. Scheint aber alles gut gegangen zu sein hoffe ich? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## BastiEnduro (2. Juni 2014)

Alles in Ordnung!! 
Geschnittenes Video kommt in kürze...


----------



## Crissi (3. Juni 2014)

MTB-Jupp schrieb:


> Quelle wie ich das mache?


Ich kenne da so ein Forum für Mtb im Internet, oder aber auch bei Google!


----------



## luxaltera (3. Juni 2014)

Haha "oh kut brandnetels"


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Juni 2014)




----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. Juni 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


>



Bor! Mega Geile Farben Kombination! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3,  da ich wohl gerade die Trails rocke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (4. Juni 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


>


Deins? Hast du das grün weisse doch verkauft? Sieht gut aus.  Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sado-Uwe (4. Juni 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


>


Und 'nen Käfer in der Vitrine stehen - klasse !


----------



## speichenquaeler (4. Juni 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Bor! Mega Geile Farben Kombination!!


 Danke. Finde ich auch.



rmfausi schrieb:


> Deins? Hast du das grün weisse doch verkauft? Sieht gut aus.  Gruß rmfausi



Nein. Nicht meins. Meine Freundin ihres. Meins hab ich noch....fahre es auch wieder regelmäßiger jedes Wochenende im Park und Urlaub.

Ich war letztens mit meiner Freundin 1 Woche in der Provence am Mont Ventoux Biken. Sie hatte ein Speci Epic dabei und ich mein Torque EX. Dabei hat sich so ein bißchen rauskristallisiert, dass sie auch sehr gerne bergabfährt (und das auch verdammt schnell ) Dann musste halt spontan ein neues Bike her. Nach Probefahrt in Koblenz ist es dann halt ein Schweizer 2013er 9.0er geworden (die aktuellen Farben mag die Dame nicht ). Und dann Abende lang Teile beschafft. Fertig isses noch nicht ganz.

- Rahmen original
- Gabel Fox 36er Talas (läuft besser wie ich dachte)
- Antrtieb original (SixC Carbon Kurbel, XTR-Schaltung, X0-Umwerfer)...ganze Leichtbau-Bling-Bling 
- Reverb Stealth
- Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Flow (Das schön die Äquatorialregion bematscht wird!)
- Spank Flat Lenker
- ODI Rouge Griffe
- Saint Bremse mit Icetech Scheiben
- LRS: Spank Spike mit Sapim CX und Hope Pro II Evo Naben
- Pedale Blackspire rot
 Was noch kommt:
- CCDB AIR CS statt diesem unsäglichem DHX 5.0 Air Gelumpe (viel zu lineare Kennlinie)

Wurde letztes Wochenede in Ballermannhausen Willingen erstmals gefahren und für gut befunden...

Wenn die Dame das Potential des Bikes dann noch völlig ausnutzt, muss ich echt ins Risiko um ihr wegzufahren...

Nächster größerer Einsatz:

3 Wochen Bikeparks Alpe d'Huez, Verbier und Les deux Alpes im Juli! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Dice8 (4. Juni 2014)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


>



Kürz mal die Bremsleitungen! 
Ansonsten schönes Rad. Hätte ich gerne als Trailbike neben dem Downhiller.


----------



## WDeibl (5. Juni 2014)

bike on the rocks........ aber leider ist nun meine reverb etwas defekt , sie sackt nen zentimeter ein ................ wie kann ich das beheben? oder besser gleich einschicken?


----------



## Micha382 (6. Juni 2014)

Versuch doch mal sie zu entlüften, vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyPlankton (6. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte bei meiner das selbe Problem, hab dann den reverb Knopf am Lenker n paar mal gedrückt, und damit die Stütze "aufgepumpt" , danach war das Problem weg. Fals du aber Luft im System hast hilft leider nur entlüften :/

 Greets David


----------



## OliverKaa (7. Juni 2014)

Wetter ist einfach nur Bombe!!


----------



## mx-action (7. Juni 2014)

Der Umstieg vom "Big Bike" zum "EX" hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt.


----------



## MPille (7. Juni 2014)

Wo ist das, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## whurr (7. Juni 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Wo ist das, wenn ich fragen darf?


Wenn Du MX-Action meinst ... Bikepark Warstein


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2014)

mal wieder ne kleine runde hinter der haustür gmacht


----------



## FlyingLizard (7. Juni 2014)

das Wetter is einfach genial!


----------



## grobi59 (8. Juni 2014)




----------



## speichenquaeler (8. Juni 2014)

Ist das der Wallride in Winterberg, den ich heute mal versucht habe ganz oben entlang zu shredden?


----------



## grobi59 (8. Juni 2014)

Das ist er, aber was du damit gemacht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skeletor23 (8. Juni 2014)

Strive Carbon Prototyp heute gesichtet  ...sieht gut aus


----------



## Fabigelb (9. Juni 2014)

Erinnert mich an das spectral in rot, nur halt in blau. die Farbintensität und der glitzereffekt scheint echt ähnlich!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alexhazard (9. Juni 2014)

Carbon, sicher?


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juni 2014)

Das war Rob J oder? Wo gesehen?


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Juni 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Carbon, sicher?


Es stand Strive CF drauf .hat man aber auch so gesehen


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Juni 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Das war Rob J oder? Wo gesehen?


Ja Rob J. Im Bikepark Lac Blanc.


----------



## Alexhazard (9. Juni 2014)

Das Dreieck am Sitzrohr sieht auf dem Bild wie ne Schweißnaht aus, aber ok. Dann hoff ich bloß, dass die das Teil auch als Alufariante bringen! Hab mit Plastik so meine Probleme, schon gewichtstechnisch...


----------



## Qya (9. Juni 2014)




----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juni 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Carbon, sicher?



Ja steht auch irgndwo auf FB, das Rad wird sich Strive CF nennen und CF steht für Carbon, ist halt grad gefragt, 650B, 160mm und Carbon

Hier noch n paar Strive AL Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (9. Juni 2014)

Dann ist es ja gut, dass die neuen bikes aus Kohlefaser sind und nicht aus Plastik! ;P

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sundawn77 (9. Juni 2014)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Das Dreieck am Sitzrohr sieht auf dem Bild wie ne Schweißnaht aus, aber ok. Dann hoff ich bloß, dass die das Teil auch als Alufariante bringen! Hab mit Plastik so meine Probleme, schon gewichtstechnisch...



Hab gehört, dass es beide Varianten geben soll...Carbon und Alu ;-)


----------



## potzblitzer (9. Juni 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Ja Rob J. Im Bikepark Lac Blanc.


Hast du das Foto gemacht? Wenn ja, konntest du die dämpfer Remote am Lenker erkennen?


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Juni 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Hast du das Foto gemacht? Wenn ja, konntest du die dämpfer Remote am Lenker erkennen?



ja ich hab das Foto gemacht...da stand irgendwie nur Canyon drauf.... aber ich hab so das Gefühl das es sowieso bald enthüllt wird


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juni 2014)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> ja ich hab das Foto gemacht...da stand irgendwie nur Canyon drauf.... aber ich hab so das Gefühl das es sowieso bald enthüllt wird



in 3 tagen wird es enthüllt


----------



## rnReaper (9. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie schade, dass das neue Strive von der Geo am Spectral anlehnt. Die ist toll, ja, aber das Strive AL war mit dem Design schön charakteristisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (9. Juni 2014)

Auf dem Cover der neuen Bike ist er mit dem Rad auch drauf - ohne Überzieher ;-)


----------



## marcotrainito (9. Juni 2014)

Ich habe die Zeitschrift seit 2 Wochen und mir ist das nie aufgefallen.... Mist


----------



## Alexhazard (9. Juni 2014)

Bei der Mountainbike is das Spectral vorn drauf. AM-Test...


----------



## Sauerland1 (9. Juni 2014)

Auf der heutigen Tour - mein Lieblingspausenplatz
Schön wars


----------



## WDeibl (10. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja steht auch irgndwo auf FB, das Rad wird sich Strive CF nennen und CF steht für Carbon, ist halt grad gefragt, 650B, 160mm und Carbon
> 
> Hier noch n paar Strive AL Bilder


trägst du dein bike eigentlich in den Wald..... wow is das sauber ..........


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juni 2014)

WDeibl schrieb:


> trägst du dein bike eigentlich in den Wald..... wow is das sauber ..........



Türlich, ihr etwa nicht?  

Am Tag davor wurde es gewaschen und die Stelle ist nicht weit von der Straße weg, ging also ganz leicht das Bike sauber bis dahin kurbeln.


----------



## dime75 (10. Juni 2014)

Auch auf 1700hm fühlte sich mein Schätzchen wohl Die eine Woche Latsch war der Hammer


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (11. Juni 2014)

Bei mir warst das erstmal mit biken, mir hat son schei... Auto die Vorfahrt genommen. hab dann nen mega Supermann gemacht und bin auf dem Asfallt aufgelkatscht, nun ist mein rechter Arm gebrochen, wie schwer die Schäden am Bike sind muss ich morgen erstmal schauen


----------



## littlewhity (11. Juni 2014)

mein herzliches Beileid :/
hoffe du wirst schnell wieder gesund


----------



## MTB-Jupp (11. Juni 2014)

So ein Mist, jetzt musst du alle Züge auf eine Seite des Lenkrades basteln... Halber Lenker kann ja jetzt als Gewicht eingespart werden...

Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Juni 2014)

Gute Besserung! 

Falls jemand auf der Suche nach nem Torque Ex Rahmen von 2013 in L und RAW/rot ist, meiner ist mit oder ohne Dämpfer herzugeben. Bei Interesse, Pn an mich!


----------



## Alexhazard (11. Juni 2014)

Wieso willst'n den loswerden?


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Juni 2014)

bekomme grad sehr günstig nen Specialized Enduro Evo Rahmen, was eigtl. gar nicht geplant war.  Für alles was ich fahre, reichen 160mm auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## littlewhity (11. Juni 2014)

werd mein Canyon-Projekt bald aufgeben... 
hol mir nen anderen Rahmen (evtl Last Herb)

was meint ihr, kann man für nen gebrauchten FRX 2013er Rahmen verlangen?


----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Juni 2014)

das ist eine sehr geiles Bike das Herb! sollte auch mein nächstes werden, aber das kam dazwischen


----------



## der_erce (11. Juni 2014)

Wie se alle umsteigen


----------



## littlewhity (11. Juni 2014)

Sorry 
aber ich finds Herb geiler 
behalte evtl noch den FRX - Rahmen ....


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2014)

Bilder ?


----------



## littlewhity (11. Juni 2014)

jaja 
sorry für offtopic...

Bitteschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlyingLizard (11. Juni 2014)

Sind von vor paar tagen welche im Album.   Werde aber noch aktuelle machen

gesendet von meinem R2D2


----------



## Deleted 48245 (11. Juni 2014)

FlyingLizard schrieb:


> bekomme grad sehr günstig nen Specialized Enduro Evo Rahmen...



Ui, da muss ich das Rotwild wohl etwas tunen damit ich das nächste Mal bergab nicht abgehängt werde 
Ich will Bilder sehen


----------



## Deleted 214724 (12. Juni 2014)

Hab heut Fix Boardi´s Bike geklaut um ein paar Bilder zu machen


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juni 2014)

Meins is aber sauber :-D

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Juni 2014)

Kurz vorm Start


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (14. Juni 2014)

HAHA, wie fast jeder hier die ODI Rogues fährt  warum entwickeln die überhaupt noch was anderes?

Schickes Bike btw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. Juni 2014)

Geile Kiste  Mit Fukushima Fox 40 sogar.


----------



## littlewhity (14. Juni 2014)

hat mal zufällig jemand nen Link ?
will mir auch welche kaufen 

schon gefunden...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Juni 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Geile Kiste  Mit Fukushima Fox 40 sogar.



Jupp, das Ding ist echt geil! Macht super Spaß!


----------



## Alocativ (14. Juni 2014)

Hier mein neues Spielzeug, das heute kam. Der Postbote hat mir wirklich das Wochenende gerettet .


----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. Juni 2014)

Top!


----------



## rnReaper (15. Juni 2014)

Eingefahren 
(Trinkflasche ist noch provisorisch und wird bald getauscht)


----------



## lirasi (15. Juni 2014)

so sah mein Nerve heute nach dem ersten Alpentag aus,....., und den Kuchen hatte ich mir verdient


----------



## Vinni_88 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hät hier noch ein schönes Ding von Herrn Anton Thelander mit dem Stitch von Herrn Thomas Genon im Hintergrund:-D


----------



## der_erce (16. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich mit dem blauen DHX zuhause ankommen würde, wäre ich wohl der Superheld von meinem Junior  Geiles Teil!


----------



## whurr (21. Juni 2014)

Neue Laufräder und eine Flasche Aceton gekauft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (21. Juni 2014)

Jaja.. das kleine schwarze halt 
Gefällt mir


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Juni 2014)

whurr schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder und eine Flasche Aceton gekauft ...


Schönes Torque!! Sind Hope Hoops oder? Ist ein M oder? Wie groß bist du denn und wie lang is der Vorbau bei dir?


----------



## whurr (21. Juni 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> Jaja.. das kleine schwarze halt
> Gefällt mir


 danke, aber klein isses jetzt nicht gerade 


21XC12 schrieb:


> Schönes Torque!! Sind Hope Hoops oder? Ist ein M oder? Wie groß bist du denn und wie lang is der Vorbau bei dir?


Nochmal danke 
Sind keine Hoops sondern Hope Naben mit Spank Spike 35.
Ist ein M. Ich bin 178 und fahre einen 60er Vorbau mit einem 12° Lenker (was den Vorbau wieder etwas kürzer macht im Vergleich zu einem 6° oder 9° Lenker).


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Juni 2014)




----------



## gavia64 (21. Juni 2014)

Aufn Ritten???


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Juni 2014)

gavia64 schrieb:


> Aufn Ritten???



Man sieht auf den Ritten  Ist oberhalb von Jenesien


----------



## Micha382 (21. Juni 2014)

Hast du da ne Delle in deiner Felge?


----------



## Assy111S (22. Juni 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hast du da ne Delle in deiner Felge?



Dies Frage hab Ich mir auch gerade gestellt, wie Ich das Bild gesehen habe.

Würde da mal nach schauen.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Juni 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hast du da ne Delle in deiner Felge?



Jup, is drinnen, aber is noch alles gerade, alos ken höhenschlag oder 8 und is auch noch alles dicht. 

Mich wunderts dass ich die genau aufs bild bekommen hab....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Juni 2014)

@Boardi05 
Wie geleckt das Teil... wie oft putzt du? 

Bin bei euch letztens durchgefahren... hast ja ein Katzensprung zum Gardasee.


----------



## littlewhity (22. Juni 2014)

3x täglich 
Vor, nach und WÄHREND der Fahrt, so sauber, wie das bike aussieht


----------



## gavia64 (22. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Man sieht auf den Ritten  Ist oberhalb von Jenesien


Danke, habe mir schon gedenkt, ubrigens schones Radl!!


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juni 2014)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> Wie geleckt das Teil... wie oft putzt du?
> 
> Bin bei euch letztens durchgefahren... hast ja ein Katzensprung zum Gardasee.



An sich isses da schon zwei wochen her dass es geputz wurde.

Gardasse is wirklich nicht weit weg, aber da fahr ich max. 2 mal im Jahr runter, find die gegend nicht all zu interessant, total überbewertet



littlewhity schrieb:


> 3x täglich
> Vor, nach und WÄHREND der Fahrt, so sauber, wie das bike aussieht



Mindestens, teilweise auch 5 mal Täglich 



gavia64 schrieb:


> Danke, habe mir schon gedenkt, ubrigens schones Radl!!



Danke


----------



## WDeibl (23. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>


irgendwas mache ich falsch ...................... ich bekomme niemals mein bike sooooo sauber den berg hoch oder runter *lach ......... schönes ding !!!! gute bilder ............... aber du trägst das doch eingeschweisst durchn wald oder?


----------



## WDeibl (23. Juni 2014)

kann mir zufällig noch jemand nen tip zur reifenwahl geben?
ich mach mit meinem strive einen alpencross durch südtirol 
derzeit sind drauf vh maxxis minion hr maxxis ardent ..... war für den gardasee perfekt , echte grippmonster 
aber 6 tage am stück , da sind die mir einfach gefühlte 30 kilo zu schwer *gggg............... gibt es eine leichte gute haltbare alternative?
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (23. Juni 2014)

WDeibl schrieb:


> irgendwas mache ich falsch ...................... ich bekomme niemals mein bike sooooo sauber den berg hoch oder runter *lach ......... schönes ding !!!! gute bilder ............... aber du trägst das doch eingeschweisst durchn wald oder?



Nope, fahr damit ganz normal, eigentlich. Das Bike hat da schon mind. 15-20km Wald gesehen.


----------



## Micha382 (23. Juni 2014)

WDeibl schrieb:


> kann mir zufällig noch jemand nen tip zur reifenwahl geben?
> ich mach mit meinem strive einen alpencross durch südtirol
> derzeit sind drauf vh maxxis minion hr maxxis ardent ..... war für den gardasee perfekt , echte grippmonster
> aber 6 tage am stück , da sind die mir einfach gefühlte 30 kilo zu schwer *gggg............... gibt es eine leichte gute haltbare alternative?
> danke für eure hilfe



Vorne fahr ich auch den Minon und hinten hab ich auf den Nobby Nic gewechselt, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht und damit kann man auch gut Touren und hat vorne dennoch schön Grip


----------



## potzblitzer (23. Juni 2014)

So trocken wie das derzeit ist (spreche hier von Ostbayern), da wird meins auch nur bisschen staubig, aber nicht dreckig. Mir gefällts


----------



## WDeibl (24. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>


was hast du da eigentlich für bremsen drauf ? ich hab ja noch die originale drauf , bin damit aber nicht sehr zufrieden


Micha382 schrieb:


> Vorne fahr ich auch den Minon und hinten hab ich auf den Nobby Nic gewechselt, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht und damit kann man auch gut Touren und hat vorne dennoch schön Grip


----------



## WDeibl (24. Juni 2014)

WDeibl schrieb:


> was hast du da eigentlich für bremsen drauf ? ich hab ja noch die originale drauf , bin damit aber nicht sehr zufrieden


danke micha ,.......... an die kombi hab ich auch schon gedacht ................. sieht zwar bestimmt fies aus *lach* aber für die zwecke bestimmt die bessere wahl


----------



## Micha382 (24. Juni 2014)

WDeibl schrieb:


> danke micha ,.......... an die kombi hab ich auch schon gedacht ................. sieht zwar bestimmt fies aus *lach* aber für die zwecke bestimmt die bessere wahl



Naja so schlimm ist das nicht. Schlimmer wäre der Rocket Ron oder so ;-)
Aber der Nobby Nic rollt gut auf langen Touren und fürs Hinterrad hat er genügend Grip wenn man Touren fährt. Wenn man nur Wert bzw. das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Bergab-Performance legt wie am Gardasee, dann würde ich auch den Ardent fahren und mich shutteln lassen


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Juni 2014)

WDeibl schrieb:


> was hast du da eigentlich für bremsen drauf ? ich hab ja noch die originale drauf , bin damit aber nicht sehr zufrieden



Shimano Saint, vorne und hinten mit 203er Scheiben, wurde gewechselt da die Avid einfach Probelem mit Fading hatte, die Trails in den Aplen sind der wohl zu viel des guten.

Reifen kommen bei mir auch bald andre rauf, vorne FatAlbert oder MuddyMary oder MagicMary und hinten HansDampf, alles tubeless.


----------



## WDeibl (24. Juni 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Naja so schlimm ist das nicht. Schlimmer wäre der Rocket Ron oder so ;-)
> Aber der Nobby Nic rollt gut auf langen Touren und fürs Hinterrad hat er genügend Grip wenn man Touren fährt. Wenn man nur Wert bzw. das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Bergab-Performance legt wie am Gardasee, dann würde ich auch den Ardent fahren und mich shutteln lassen


bin ja mit  dem minion und ardent am gardasee alles stramm sekber hochgefahren .............. insgesamt 8000hm ........ aber es ist schon echt grenzwertig ....... lach .... also für die alpen kommt was anderes dran....was is den mit conti  hinten


----------



## WDeibl (24. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Shimano Saint, vorne und hinten mit 203er Scheiben, wurde gewechselt da die Avid einfach Probelem mit Fading hatte, die Trails in den Aplen sind der wohl zu viel des guten.
> 
> Reifen kommen bei mir auch bald andre rauf, vorne FatAlbert oder MuddyMary oder MagicMary und hinten HansDampf, alles tubeless.


wenn ich ne shimano-bremse dran mache , müssen dann eigentlich zwangsläufig die teile am cockpit auch shimano sein? oder geht das mit den avidteilen?????


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2014)

WDeibl schrieb:


> wenn ich ne shimano-bremse dran mache , müssen dann eigentlich zwangsläufig die teile am cockpit auch shimano sein? oder geht das mit den avidteilen?????



Also du kannst ne Shimanobremse fahren mit Sram Schaltung und auch umgekehrt.

Bild vom Sonntag, in der früh schnell die Runde hinterm Haus gfahren und am ende des Tages war das Strive dann nimmer schwarz sondern hellbraun, total eingestaubt







Bilder vom Runterfahren kommen gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WDeibl (25. Juni 2014)

wow ...................... tatsächlich ......... da IST staub drauf .............. lach 
is aber echt schön bei dir hinterm haus ... da kann man fast neidisch werden ....


----------



## OliverKaa (25. Juni 2014)

Stoanerne Mandln? Wieviel KM sind die Runde?


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Stoanerne Mandln? Wieviel KM sind die Runde?



Jup, von Jenesien hin und zurück ca 35km und 1300hm und tm so wie ich die fahre, gibt aber ja zig varianten da hoch.


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Juni 2014)

Schöne Bilder,und schöne Kulisse !!


----------



## rnReaper (25. Juni 2014)

Ich werde trotzdem nie verstehen, weshalb man in solch einem Gelände keinen Schutz für die Ellenbogen hat


----------



## rnReaper (25. Juni 2014)

.. Bleiben natürlich super Bilder


----------



## MPille (25. Juni 2014)

A guter fällt net runter


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Ich werde trotzdem nie verstehen, weshalb man in solch einem Gelände keinen Schutz für die Ellenbogen hat



Mmn sind die da nicht nötig (hab auch keine) die knieschoner hab ich auch nir an weil die leicht platz hatten im rucksack, ansonsten bleiben die auch daheim. Ich bin da noch n naturmensch, nicht zu wild runterballern und dann geht des schon.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spectraltaeter (25. Juni 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> .. Bleiben natürlich super Bilder


Immerhin hat er nen Helm, den setzte ich nur ungern auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich will auch so ne Landschaft "hinterm Haus" haben.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Immerhin hat er nen Helm, den setzte ich nur ungern auf!



Den helm hingegen hab ich immer aufn kopf, auch beim hochstrampeln, k.a. wieso.

Aber jeder soll fahren wie er will, auch wenn ich der meinung bin, dass ff und übertrieben viel protektoren in den alpen nix verloren haben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rnReaper (25. Juni 2014)

Bin da einfach gezeichnet. Erst letzte Woche wollte ich ne gemütliche Tour machen und hab mich dabei halb zersägt, weil ich mich doch von einer Abfahrt hab verleiten lassen.. Mit etwas mehr Schutz, könnte ich heute wenigstens normal laufen.
Und bei Wurzel/Stein Feldern habe ich mich auch schon mal lang gemacht und war wirklich froh, dass ich da was an den Ellenbogen hatte.
Für rumpelige Touren würde ich die auch net nehmen, aber wenn ich weiß, dass da solche Knochenbrecher liegen, überlege ich mir mittlerweile zwei mal ob ich den Weg ohne Schutz wirklich nehmen muss


----------



## filiale (25. Juni 2014)

Bei den Bildern würde es sich mir nicht erschließen warum man Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner benötigt. So hart ist das da nicht. Kopf einschalten und nicht hirnlos runter ballern.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2014)

Die selbe stelle, nur n paar Wochen vorher, den Sprung kann man weglassen, bzw. wurde nur gmacht weil grad gefilmt wurde


----------



## kornatter (25. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Also du kannst ne Shimanobremse fahren mit Sram Schaltung und auch umgekehrt.
> 
> Bild vom Sonntag, in der früh schnell die Runde hinterm Haus gfahren und am ende des Tages war das Strive dann nimmer schwarz sondern hellbraun, total eingestaubt
> 
> ...



schönes bike welches ist das also nerve oder so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (25. Juni 2014)

kornatter schrieb:


> schönes bike welches ist das also nerve oder so ?



Ist das Strive ;-)


----------



## Micha382 (25. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei den Bildern würde es sich mir nicht erschließen warum man Knie- und Ellenbogenschoner benötigt. So hart ist das da nicht. Kopf einschalten und nicht hirnlos runter ballern.



Naja wenn du aber vom Bike absteigst weil du zügig unterwegs bist, dann ist es relativ egal was für ein Untergrund drunter ist, weh tut es so oder so.
Klar ist Rollsplitt oder Teer oder Beton etwas verheerender, aber ich glaube dass Wurzeln, Steine oder härter Waldboden nicht weniger weh tun.

Ich persönlich habe gerade beim Mountainbiken Gefallen am Abfahren gefunden und da kann es gerne auch ein wenig ruppiger sein und schneller von Statten gehen, denn sonst könnte ich dauernd Rennrad fahren und damit Höhenmeter machen ;-)
Wenn ich mir dann die Bilder ansehe und dran denke wie ich da fahren würde, wären Schoner denke ich nicht verkehrt und es geht ja eher darum - gut wenn man sie hat und nicht braucht als andersrum.


----------



## WDeibl (25. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Also du kannst ne Shimanobremse fahren mit Sram Schaltung und auch umgekehrt.
> 
> Bild vom Sonntag, in der früh schnell die Runde hinterm Haus gfahren und am ende des Tages war das Strive dann nimmer schwarz sondern hellbraun, total eingestaubt
> 
> ...


----------



## WDeibl (25. Juni 2014)

bike on the rocks


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2014)

und der boardi is auch mit nem dreckigen bike unterwegs  gestern ins gewitter gekommen, glücklicherweise haben sich die blitze mit den bäumen begnügt und haben das strive nicht getroffen...


----------



## OliverKaa (25. Juni 2014)

I LOVE DIRT - nur saubermachen ned


----------



## Micha382 (25. Juni 2014)

Ich gehe mit


----------



## wurstzipfel (25. Juni 2014)

So muss das aussehen!


----------



## Manu84 (26. Juni 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> I LOVE DIRT - nur saubermachen ned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo!

Was ist das fürn Reifen auf dem Hinterrad?


----------



## OliverKaa (26. Juni 2014)

Schwalbe Rock Razor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gor-Don (26. Juni 2014)

Wollte meinem Kumpel gestern mal mein Bike zeigen. Er wartet wegen eines massiven Fehlers Canyons doppelt so lange auf sein Rad wie eigentlich vorgesehen. Weil wir nur 5 Minuten draußen waren, zu zweit mit einem Fahrrad, gabs hier auch keinen Helm. Sonst natürlich niemals ohne! 

PS.: Wer erkennt den Ort? Leute aus Hannover hier im Forum?


----------



## buergie (28. Juni 2014)

Mal mein dreckiges Rad nach dem CTF in Essen


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juni 2014)

Das Strive mal auf andre Art den Berg hochbewegt


----------



## Stacked (29. Juni 2014)

Cool in jedem Fall wenn auch ökologisch fragwürdig.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## potzblitzer (29. Juni 2014)

Ja die CO2 Bilanz fällt da eher vernichtend aus


----------



## filiale (29. Juni 2014)

Die Räder sind nun oben, wie kommt der Fahrer hoch ? Wandern mit seinen Radklamotten bis zum Gipfel ?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Räder sind nun oben, wie kommt der Fahrer hoch ? Wandern mit seinen Radklamotten bis zum Gipfel ?



Auch mitn heli, 1 flug bikes, 4-5 flüge leute

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lirasi (29. Juni 2014)

krass!!! 4-5 Flüge.... find ich irgendwie cool, aber ich glaube nicht dass ich möchte dass das NORMAL wird, tausende von Helis in den Alpen :-(

darf mal trotzdem fragen, was sowas kostet und wie hoch der Berg war? (ob man nicht doch hätte fahren können)


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juni 2014)

lirasi schrieb:


> krass!!! 4-5 Flüge.... find ich irgendwie cool, aber ich glaube nicht dass ich möchte dass das NORMAL wird, tausende von Helis in den Alpen :-(
> 
> darf mal trotzdem fragen, was sowas kostet und wie hoch der Berg war? (ob man nicht doch hätte fahren können)



Kann man beide auch ohne Heli machen, waren beide male um die 1800 Tiefenmeter dabei. Normal wird das nicht werden, wird auch nur einmal im Jahr organisiert. Wir waren 44 Leute, pro berg also 9 Flüge für Personen und 3 Flüge für Bikes. 

Vinschgaubike organisiert es in Verbindung mit zwei Tagen Vinschgau und am dritten dann Heli, kostet um die 400€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (29. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das Strive mal auf andre Art den Berg hochbewegt



Bestimmt ganz irre - allein das drumherum!! 
Was sagst zu den Schwalbe Pneus?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Bestimmt ganz irre - allein das drumherum!!
> Was sagst zu den Schwalbe Pneus?



Is halt mal was total anderes, einmal kann man sich das schon leisten. 

Die MuddyMary hab ich ja schon länger auf den DT-Swiss Felgen, an sich ganz zufrieden, auch wenn ich am Ende der zweiten Abfahrt ne Dorne drin stecken hatte und dadurch n platten... 
Der HansDampf hinten hingegen war das erste mal drauf, Grip fast so gut wie mit dem FatAlbert, Rollwiederstand deutlich weniger. Hatten ja gut 15-20km Radweg auf Asphalt zu fahren, da ging es gestern deutlich angenehmer voran. Die Maxxis werden wohl auch getauscht, die rollen schon deutlich schlechter als die Schwalbecombi.


----------



## OliverKaa (30. Juni 2014)

Is der HD dann Pacestar, oder? Ich hab leider den fehler gemacht meinen HD Trailstar - welchen ich vorne drauf hatte mal hinten aufzuziehen. 
Zwei tage später war der fertig. Jetzt kann ich Ihn nur nuch runterschranzen - aber nix mehr für vorne.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Is der HD dann Pacestar, oder? Ich hab leider den fehler gemacht meinen HD Trailstar - welchen ich vorne drauf hatte mal hinten aufzuziehen.
> Zwei tage später war der fertig. Jetzt kann ich Ihn nur nuch runterschranzen - aber nix mehr für vorne.



Ich hab im Bikemarkt n Trail und Pacestar geholt (preis war top und die schaun aus wie neu), gestern hatte ich den Pace hinten drauf, der kommt aber runter und der FA drauf. Der wird runtergefahren, dann sollte der Trailstar hinten draufkommen oder ich probier mal den HD vorne und hinten auf den Mavic. Muss erst mal guggn was ich mach. Geplant war bis gestern (man wechselt ja immer schnell Idee), MagicMary und HD PaceStar Tubeless auf den Mavic und MuddyMary und HD TrailStar mit schlauch auf den DT-Swiss (die ja nur hergenommen werden wenn nur Tiefenmeter gmacht werden).


----------



## OliverKaa (30. Juni 2014)

Kann ja mal ein Bild machen - ist wirklich richtig mitgenommen.
Ich werde keine Trailstar Mischung mehr hinten aufziehen.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2014)

Klingt jetzt nicht so gut, aber n paar Abfahrten wird der schon mitmachen. Wenn der 10 Abfahrtstage mitmacht bin ich auch zufrieden, hab eh zwei zum preis von einem bekommen, daher nicht all zu schlimm. Vorne kommt mir der HD einfach n bissl unterdimensioniert vor, aber vllt probier ich den auch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (30. Juni 2014)

Hatte am VR keine Risse, nix weggebrochen - sah Top aus trotz ca. 1000 KM.


----------



## der_erce (30. Juni 2014)

krass! Meine Minion und Highroller sehen nach jetzt 3 Jahren nicht mal so aus. Und meine Fat Albert sehen nach 5 Jahren auch nicht so aus. Sind aber auch nicht so extrem hergenommen worden.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2014)

Schaut schon brutal aus, aber nach ca 1 Jahr schaute die MuddyMary am Nerve vorne bzw. der FatAlbert hinten auch so aus. 

Die zwei Maxxis die nun n Jahr aufm Strive sind hingegen haben keine risse, aber ich glaub des is ne Schwalbe krankheit, aber wenn n Reifen 1 Jahr hinten hält und vorne n bissl länger dann bich ich zufrieden, die 60-70€ pro Jahr für neue Schlappen sind einkalkuliert im Jahresbudget.


----------



## speichenquaeler (30. Juni 2014)

ich hatte im April im Bikeurlaub innerhalb einer Woche 1,5 Sätze FA runtergerockt. Mag wohl auch am Geläuf gelegen haben. Am Mont Ventoux ist das Gestein schon arg scharf und es hat mir ganze Stollen aus der Karkase gerissen. Ich habe aber auch das Gefühl, dass die Schwalbe Pneus da empfindlicher sind. Meine Freundin hat (neben einem scheinbar ökonomischeren Fahrstil) da mit ihren Maxxis keinerlei Probleme gehabt.

Mal sehen wie sich dei Magic Marry jetzt halten...wirklich rollen tuns aber nicht...

Beste Grüße


----------



## der_erce (30. Juni 2014)

Ans FRX möchte ich diesmal Contis drauf machen. Entweder Kaiser + Kaiser PRoject oder Baron´s. Mal sehn.


----------



## OliverKaa (30. Juni 2014)

Der Baron 2.3 ist bei mir als neuer VR auch in der engeren Auswahl. Mal schauen.


----------



## der_erce (30. Juni 2014)

Laut Freeride Magazin solls wohl ne 2.5er auch geben. 

Edit...ich glaub ich schreib grad Unsinn. 2.4er  glaub ich solls geben...Ach keine Ahnung...irgendwas hab ich gelesen


----------



## evilMonkeey (30. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTBKompase (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte bis jetzt auf meinem Hardtail vorne einen 2.3 Baron drauf 
Rollen und grip ist super 
Nur wird er für die euren wohl etwas schmal sein...


----------



## OliverKaa (30. Juni 2014)

Ich brauch halt noch etwas "leichteres" - die Mary ist mit knapp über nem Kilo für meine Hausrunde nix.
Da _war_ der HD schon gut. Wie breit baut der Baron in 2.3? Die Mary in 2.35 macht ca. 6 cm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (30. Juni 2014)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetzt auf meinem Hardtail vorne einen 2.3 Baron drauf
> Rollen und grip ist super
> Nur wird er für die euren wohl etwas schmal sein...



Das meinte ich eben. Den 2.5er gibts schon und scheinbar kommt nen 2.4er raus.


----------



## potzblitzer (30. Juni 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hatte am VR keine Risse, nix weggebrochen - sah Top aus trotz ca. 1000 KM.



Genau aus diesem - und paar anderen  - Gründen kommt mir kein Schwalbe mehr ans Bike. Fahr jetzt seit zwei Jahren nur Conti und Maxxis und hatte nie Qualitätsprobleme. Die gibts an sich natürlich schon auch bei denen, aber mir kommt es schon so vor, als wären die Schwalbe deutlich anfälliger. Die haben ihre Gummimischungen einfach nicht im Griff.


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Ich brauch halt noch etwas "leichteres" - die Mary ist mit knapp über nem Kilo für meine Hausrunde nix.
> Da _war_ der HD schon gut. Wie breit baut der Baron in 2.3? Die Mary in 2.35 macht ca. 6 cm!



Haste von der mary die super gravity? Weil die normale trailstar wiegt ja nur n bissl mehr als der albert und der is um die 790-800g

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## OliverKaa (30. Juni 2014)




----------



## OliverKaa (30. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Haste von der mary die super gravity? Weil die normale trailstar wiegt ja nur n bissl mehr als der albert und der is um die 790-800g
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


 Yepp - die SG


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Yepp - die SG



Ich würd von der eben den normalen trailstar nehmen. 

Die schwalbe bauen an sich aber am breitesten. Der HansDampf und auch sie MuddyMary in 2.35 sind breiter als der Minion in 2.5

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTBKompase (30. Juni 2014)

Der Baron Mist bei mir 5,6 in 2.3


----------



## wüstenfuchs.flo (30. Juni 2014)

Mein 2.3er Baron BCC misst auch 56mm Breite an den Stollen. Felgen-Maulweite 21mm. Ich denke ich kann ganz gut vergleichen da ich vom 2.35 HansDampf (HD) Trailstar kam. Die Karkasse des Barons ist deutlich schmaler, etwa 54mm breit. Nach einer Woche hat man sich aber dran gewöhnt. Der Reifen an sich ist Top und - nebenbei - dem HD gar nicht so unähnlich. Nur wesentlich verschleissärmer. Und sinnvoll für nicht so breite Felgen. Den HD musste ich auf min. 1.6 - 1.8 bar fahren. Jetzt am Baron bin ich schon mal auf 1.1 bar runter. Meist fahre ich ih auf 1.4bar. Hab ihn letzten Donnerstag auf Tubeless umgestellt. War kein Problem mit Conti RevoSealant.

Vorteil Baron: Wenns schmierig / nass wird, gerade in Kombi mit Steinen / Wurzeln ist der Top. Gerade im tieferen Schlamm zeigt der HD Schwächen. Ansonsten ist der HD schon auch Top. Hartes Geläuf / Alpiner Schotter kann der sehr gut.

Alles in allem ist der Baron aber der bessere Allrounder.


----------



## filiale (30. Juni 2014)

Reifenberatung oder Bilder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (30. Juni 2014)

@wüstenfuchs.flo - Danke

@filiale "just for u"


----------



## OliverKaa (30. Juni 2014)




----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2014)

orgndwo auf dem hänger is auch mein Strive


----------



## Spectraltaeter (30. Juni 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> orgndwo auf dem hänger is auch mein Strive


Ist das geil, macht der auch Hausbesuche?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2014)

Spectraltaeter schrieb:


> Ist das geil, macht der auch Hausbesuche?



Wenns kleingeld stimmt sicher 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## grobi59 (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2014)

Heute vor einem Jahr hab ich das Strive bekommen, 1700km und 100.000 Tiefnmeter sinds geworden, Ausflug auf über 3000m und auch einmal ans Meer, im Winter durfte es sich aufm Schnee austoben und drei Bikeparkbesuche sind geworden, vor n paar Tagen durfte es dann auch zwei Hubschreuberflüge machen. 

An sich n saugeiles Bike, klettert wie n AM und fährt sich bergab super.


----------



## rnReaper (4. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön zusammen gestellt!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. Juli 2014)

Sehr cool!


----------



## findel (4. Juli 2014)

"Helibiking" Sorry, aber was hat das bitte noch mit radeln zu tun. Nix für ungut, ich finds a.....


----------



## DiHo (4. Juli 2014)

....und macht sich gut auf sehr tollen Bildern.
 für Boardi05


----------



## Fabigelb (4. Juli 2014)

Also bei der Fahrleistung (über 3000m) kann man über die 2 Heliflüge nicht meckern! 
Bilder sind top!


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juli 2014)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Also bei der Fahrleistung (über 3000m) kann man über die 2 Heliflüge nicht meckern!
> Bilder sind top!



Die wurden aber getreten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## pnebling (6. Juli 2014)

Gehöre seit Freitag auch zu den Canyon-Besitzern und bin restlos begeistert von meinem Torque DHX Playzone


----------



## stevie79 (7. Juli 2014)

so, nächste Ausbaustufe geschafft. Jetzt hab ich den Antrieb auf 1x10 umgebaut. Viiiiiiiiel angenehmer und aufgeräumter im Cockpit... Neue Schluffen haben auch den Weg an's Rad gefunden, X-King und Mountainking von Conti. Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen!!!


----------



## David91 (9. Juli 2014)

Meine neue Marathonwaffe, hat das 26er Hardtail ersetzt, fährt sich doch agil und superschnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Jupp (10. Juli 2014)

Kollege über mir:

Auch sehr schöne Farbe, würde besser zu meiner Nomad von Dakine passen. Sehr zu empfehlen.






Weiß auch nicht wie der Dreck da dran gekommen ist 

Erste mal wieder auf dem Rad gesessen, nach 10 Jahren und direkt 120 Km abgespult, dementsprechend nur auf leichtem Gelände.



Grúß


----------



## Deleted 48245 (10. Juli 2014)

MTB-Jupp schrieb:


> Erste mal wieder auf dem Rad gesessen, nach 10 Jahren und direkt 120 Km abgespult, dementsprechend nur auf leichtem Gelände.



Jeder fängt mal mit der kleinen Distanz an


----------



## der_erce (11. Juli 2014)

120km ist ne ordentliche Distanz! Respekt.


----------



## filiale (11. Juli 2014)

MTB-Jupp schrieb:


> Kollege über mir:
> 
> Auch sehr schöne Farbe, würde besser zu meiner Nomad von Dakine passen. Sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Wo ist eigentlich Dein Tacho montiert ? Wieviel Höhenmeter biste denn bei den 120km geradelt...ist ja schon ganz ordentlich nach so langer Pause.


----------



## Dice8 (11. Juli 2014)

Neue Reifen ( DHR II 2.3 in 3C und maxxpro, tubeless) direkt bei bestem Wetter getestet.


----------



## khrika (11. Juli 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (11. Juli 2014)

ganz schöne Rennmaschinen hier


----------



## DoctorGerman (11. Juli 2014)

Mal ne frage, welche canyons gehören alle zur kategorie enduro?


----------



## knuspi (11. Juli 2014)

Strive / Strive CF
Mit dickerer Gabel kann man sicher aus das Spectral als Enduro bezeichnen. Ansonsten eher AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoctorGerman (11. Juli 2014)

Ok, vielen dank


----------



## MTB-Jupp (11. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Dein Tacho montiert ? Wieviel Höhenmeter biste denn bei den 120km geradelt...ist ja schon ganz ordentlich nach so langer Pause.


Pause? Ist quasi mein erstes Rad. Bin 24 Jahre alt.

Ob das viel ist kann ich kaum beurteilen da ich ein absoluter Neuling bin und konditionell ein Wrack. 125kg schleppe ich auch noch mit mir rum.

Tacho bleibt fott, nur Ärger damit.

Bin von Düsseldorf Rath 40472 nach Hürth 50354 in die Heimat und zurück.

Vielleicht sind Höhenmeter später ein relevantes Thema. Erstmal müssen die Kilos runter.

Muss sagen ohne die 3L Trinkblase hätte ich es nicht geschafft.



Gruß

PS: Die Google Navigation auf dem S3 ist nicht so das Wahre.


----------



## Spectraltaeter (11. Juli 2014)

Erste mal wieder auf dem Rad gesessen, nach 10 Jahren und direkt 120 Km abgespult, dementsprechend nur auf leichtem Gelände.

120km; die mach ich ja tägl. zu Fuß. Aber für den Anfang schon ganz o.k. Du wirst sehen, mit der Zeit wirds auch besser mit der Kondition


----------



## filiale (11. Juli 2014)

Mit Pause bezog ich mich darauf daß Du sagtest Du daß seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren bist, da wußte ich Dein Alter noch nicht. 120km sind schon recht ordentlich, aber dann waren es wenig Höhenmeter, also viel am Rheintal entlang. Zum Abnehmen ne gute Strecke weil man viel im Fettverbrennungsbereich fahren kann und der Puls nicht so hoch ist. 125kg sind ein wenig viel, das ist schon mal sehr lobenswert daß Du da konsequent dran arbeitest 

Kannst ja auf dem S3 ne app wie oruxmaps installieren und Deine Strecken aufzeichnen bzw. danach abfahren. Die KM Angabe stimmt dann + -  schon so in etwa.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juli 2014)

Nach ner Woche regen und sogar schnee, endlich wieder angemessenes Wetter


----------



## gavia64 (11. Juli 2014)

MTB-Jupp schrieb:


> Pause? Ist quasi mein erstes Rad. Bin 24 Jahre alt.
> 
> Ob das viel ist kann ich kaum beurteilen da ich ein absoluter Neuling bin und konditionell ein Wrack. 125kg schleppe ich auch noch mit mir rum.
> 
> ...


120 km mit wenig Kondition ist schon stark, die Kondition kommt wieder, Respekt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Jupp (11. Juli 2014)

Naja war auch ein Kampf.  Habe danach fürsorglich eine Woche die Beine geschont und bin mit der Bahn zur arbeit.



Gruß und danke für die netten Worte


----------



## Alexhazard (12. Juli 2014)

gavia64 schrieb:


> 120 km mit wenig Kondition ist schon stark, die Kondition kommt wieder, Respekt!!


 Der Anfang ist gemacht, weiter so!!!


----------



## iFlo (12. Juli 2014)

Heute angekommen  Nerve Al 8.0


----------



## Fabigelb (12. Juli 2014)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Juli 2014)

Heute Regen und Hagel... manno


----------



## Manu84 (12. Juli 2014)

Sölden


----------



## Gor-Don (12. Juli 2014)

Letztes Wochenende im Deister.

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie es dem einen ging, der dann per kw abgeholt wurde? Alles wieder gut?


----------



## wüstenfuchs.flo (12. Juli 2014)

wüstenfuchs.flo schrieb:


> Mein 2.3er Baron BCC misst auch 56mm Breite an den Stollen. Felgen-Maulweite 21mm. Ich denke ich kann ganz gut vergleichen da ich vom 2.35 HansDampf (HD) Trailstar kam. Die Karkasse des Barons ist deutlich schmaler, etwa 54mm breit. Nach einer Woche hat man sich aber dran gewöhnt. Der Reifen an sich ist Top und - nebenbei - dem HD gar nicht so unähnlich. Nur wesentlich verschleissärmer. Und sinnvoll für nicht so breite Felgen. Den HD musste ich auf min. 1.6 - 1.8 bar fahren. Jetzt am Baron bin ich schon mal auf 1.1 bar runter. Meist fahre ich ih auf 1.4bar. Hab ihn letzten Donnerstag auf Tubeless umgestellt. War kein Problem mit Conti RevoSealant.
> 
> Vorteil Baron: Wenns schmierig / nass wird, gerade in Kombi mit Steinen / Wurzeln ist der Top. Gerade im tieferen Schlamm zeigt der HD Schwächen. Ansonsten ist der HD schon auch Top. Hartes Geläuf / Alpiner Schotter kann der sehr gut.
> 
> Alles in allem ist der Baron aber der bessere Allrounder.



Muss mal diese Aussage relativieren. Leider stellen sich nun Probleme bei der Tubeless Konversation ein. Fall: Der Baron suppt über die Flanken. Luftverlust etwa 1 bar / Tag. Hat begonnen nach einer Intensiven Tour letzte Woche in Bayrischzell. Werd kennt: Der Singletrail von der Trainsalm zur Mariandlalm und dann weiter runter Richtung Ursprungspass / ST2072. Dass viele Walken der Karkasse, gerade auch bei techn. Singldtrails mit Wurzeln / Stufen belastet wohl die labile Seitenwand zu stark. Ergebnis. Steitger Druckabfall und reihenweise feuchte Stelle an den Seitenwänden die auch bei ewigen Reifen auf Kübel legen und Schütteln und dann wieder Fahren nicht weggehen. Hab den Baron im Vorhinein innen mit Dichtmilch ausgerieben und eintrocknen lassen.

Weiteres Ärgernis: Eine am HR montiere Conti Rubber Queen 2.2 aus 2011, aber erst seit Feb 2014 in Betrieb hat nach ein paar Felskontakten schon einen Riss in der Flanke. Ist noch die Version als Conti noch nicht zwischen RaceSprort und Protection unterschied. Irgendwie alles Enttäuschend. Gut, der Baron hat keine Tubeless Freigabe. Glaube ich werde mal den neuen Nobby Nic 2015 testen. Wenn die Tubeless Fähigkeiten so gut sind, wie bei meinem alten Hans Dampf und dass Gewicht stimmt, könnte der echt was taugen. Der alte war ja auch ganz okay.


----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2014)

wüstenfuchs.flo schrieb:


> Muss mal diese Aussage relativieren. Leider stellen sich nun Probleme bei der Tubeless Konversation ein. Fall: Der Baron suppt über die Flanken. Luftverlust etwa 1 bar / Tag. Hat begonnen nach einer Intensiven Tour letzte Woche in Bayrischzell. Werd kennt: Der Singletrail von der Trainsalm zur Mariandlalm und dann weiter runter Richtung Ursprungspass / ST2072. Dass viele Walken der Karkasse, gerade auch bei techn. Singldtrails mit Wurzeln / Stufen belastet wohl die labile Seitenwand zu stark. Ergebnis. Steitger Druckabfall und reihenweise feuchte Stelle an den Seitenwänden die auch bei ewigen Reifen auf Kübel legen und Schütteln und dann wieder Fahren nicht weggehen. Hab den Baron im Vorhinein innen mit Dichtmilch ausgerieben und eintrocknen lassen.



Das eintrocknen lassen bringt nichts weil durch das Walgen des Reifen diese Schicht wieder aufreist. Der Reifen braucht anfangs 3 bar und muß stetig bewegt werden damit die Milch durch die Flanke gedrückt werden kann um irgendwann einmal abzudichten. Ich hab aber auch schon Reifen erlebt die wurden die dicht (auch bei Protection Modellen)



wüstenfuchs.flo schrieb:


> Weiteres Ärgernis: Eine am HR montiere Conti Rubber Queen 2.2 aus 2011, aber erst seit Feb 2014 in Betrieb hat nach ein paar Felskontakten schon einen Riss in der Flanke. Ist noch die Version als Conti noch nicht zwischen RaceSprort und Protection unterschied. Irgendwie alles Enttäuschend. Gut, der Baron hat keine Tubeless Freigabe. Glaube ich werde mal den neuen Nobby Nic 2015 testen. Wenn die Tubeless Fähigkeiten so gut sind, wie bei meinem alten Hans Dampf und dass Gewicht stimmt, könnte der echt was taugen. Der alte war ja auch ganz okay.



Reifen können im Laufe der Jahre aushärten und brüchig werden. Dadurch sind sie zeitweilig empfindlicher bei spitzen Steinen da die Flexibilität und Nachgiebigkeit beim Überfahren / Vorbeiratschen fehlt. Kann aber auch sein, wenn Du mit zu wenig Druck fährst, der Reifen so viel Grip aufbaut, daß er beim Vorbeifahren am Fels nicht mehr zur Seite gedrückt wird und wegrutscht sondern einfach wie auf Schienen vorbeirollt und dabei aufgeschlitzt wird.


----------



## joernuss (13. Juli 2014)

Mit leider nur 562m der höchste "Berg" hier bei uns in der Nähe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (13. Juli 2014)

wüstenfuchs.flo schrieb:


> Muss mal diese Aussage relativieren. Leider stellen sich nun Probleme bei der Tubeless Konversation ein. Fall: Der Baron suppt über die Flanken. Luftverlust etwa 1 bar / Tag. Hat begonnen nach einer Intensiven Tour letzte Woche in Bayrischzell. Werd kennt: Der Singletrail von der Trainsalm zur Mariandlalm und dann weiter runter Richtung Ursprungspass / ST2072. Dass viele Walken der Karkasse, gerade auch bei techn. Singldtrails mit Wurzeln / Stufen belastet wohl die labile Seitenwand zu stark. Ergebnis. Steitger Druckabfall und reihenweise feuchte Stelle an den Seitenwänden die auch bei ewigen Reifen auf Kübel legen und Schütteln und dann wieder Fahren nicht weggehen. Hab den Baron im Vorhinein innen mit Dichtmilch ausgerieben und eintrocknen lassen.
> 
> Weiteres Ärgernis: Eine am HR montiere Conti Rubber Queen 2.2 aus 2011, aber erst seit Feb 2014 in Betrieb hat nach ein paar Felskontakten schon einen Riss in der Flanke. Ist noch die Version als Conti noch nicht zwischen RaceSprort und Protection unterschied. Irgendwie alles Enttäuschend. Gut, der Baron hat keine Tubeless Freigabe. Glaube ich werde mal den neuen Nobby Nic 2015 testen. Wenn die Tubeless Fähigkeiten so gut sind, wie bei meinem alten Hans Dampf und dass Gewicht stimmt, könnte der echt was taugen. Der alte war ja auch ganz okay.



Den Baron tubeless zu bekommen ist mMn auf Dauer nicht möglich da die Karkasse einfach zu dünn und labbrig ist.
Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Baron 2.3 nach nichtmal 8 Monaten. Das Profil ist noch super aber auf Grund der Risse ein Fall für die Tonne. Wie man auch auf dem Foto erkennen kann deuten sich schon weitere Risse in naher Zukunft an. Ich bin jetzt auf Maxxis DHR II umgestiegen bei dem die Karkasse einen deutlich besseren Eindruck macht und nebenbei noch Tubeless ready ist was aber mMn schon sehr nahe an UST ran kommt. Die Milch muss da echt nur zum Pannenschutz rein.


----------



## wüstenfuchs.flo (13. Juli 2014)

Ja dass ist leider dass Conti Problem. Die Flanken sind anfällig. Auch mit zwei Race King 2.2 RaceSport gabs ein ähnliches Schadensbild wie bei dem von Dice8 gezeigten. Da lob ich mir Schwalbes SnakeSkin. Super Robust und dabei sind auch echt Voluminöse Reifen wie der Hans Dampf konkurrenzlos leicht. Bei Conti nimm ich nix mehr unter Protection. Meine zwei letztes Jahr gefahren MKII 2.4 in Protection sind aber von Flankenschutz her schon i.O. und waren auch beide über Monate ohne großen Druckverlust (ewig nicht nachgepumpt) per Dichtmilch ohne Schlauch dicht. Aber wenn ich mir ansehe was dann der MKII 2.4 wiegt. Bei Schwalbe geht halt auch die Non Snake Skin Variante der Reifen als Tubeless Ready, Und so ein 2.25 Nobby wiegt da halt so ca. 550 Gram. Der 2.4 MKII wiegt schon eher 680 Gramm. der 2.2 MKII ist winzig. Ich weiss nicht, so gut BCC auch ist, entweder haben die Reifen blöde Dimensionen - Winz 2.2 oder Max 2.4 - Ich brauch 2.25 und dass in leicht und Tubeless Ready und mit weicher ABER robuster Flanke. Ich glaub ich teste mal den neuen Nobby. Wenn ich nur am meinen alten Hans Dampf zurückdenke, einfach ein Super Reifen, macht alles mit, total robust, innerhalb von 30 min. Tubeless Dicht. Kein Siffen, kein Luftverlust. Die Märchen hier, dass die Gummimischung schnell verschleisst kann ich zum. nicht für dass VR bestätigen. Hält ewig und der Grip bleibt auf hohen Niveau. Nur sollte man min 21 mm Maulweite an der Felge haben.


----------



## wüstenfuchs.flo (13. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das eintrocknen lassen bringt nichts weil durch das Walgen des Reifen diese Schicht wieder aufreist. Der Reifen braucht anfangs 3 bar und muß stetig bewegt werden damit die Milch durch die Flanke gedrückt werden kann um irgendwann einmal abzudichten. Ich hab aber auch schon Reifen erlebt die wurden die dicht (auch bei Protection Modellen)
> 
> 
> 
> Reifen können im Laufe der Jahre aushärten und brüchig werden. Dadurch sind sie zeitweilig empfindlicher bei spitzen Steinen da die Flexibilität und Nachgiebigkeit beim Überfahren / Vorbeiratschen fehlt. Kann aber auch sein, wenn Du mit zu wenig Druck fährst, der Reifen so viel Grip aufbaut, daß er beim Vorbeifahren am Fels nicht mehr zur Seite gedrückt wird und wegrutscht sondern einfach wie auf Schienen vorbeirollt und dabei aufgeschlitzt wird.






War gerade 1,5 Stunden durchwegs unterwegs. Startluftdruck 3 bar. Ende 2 bar. Mit den Eintrocknen lassen hast du wohl recht, dass bringt nix. Protection hab ich bisher alle dicht bekommen.

Jau ist klar. Der Reifen war aber nicht ausgehärtet. Konnte man schon fühlen, dass der nch gut war. Schwalbe sagt 5 Jahre sind Ihre Gummis lagerbar. Druck war wenig. 1.5 bar bei 24 Maulweite und 70 KG Fahrer. Aber die Flankenrisse sind kein Alterungsproblem, erst die vorletzte Tour hatte ich ein Gespräch mit nem Mitfahrer der seinen RQ auch auf der 2 ten Ausfahrt mit offenen Flanken erleben durfte. Hier wurde ja jetzt auch schon ein Bild gepostet.


----------



## Grimsl (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn jemand ein Canyon in Schwarz-Rot-Gold hat, DANN BITTE JETZT POSTEN


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. Juli 2014)

Hab ich!


----------



## Grimsl (14. Juli 2014)

achso ist das kleine rechts auch ein canyon


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. Juli 2014)

Nicht ganz 

Aber sein nächstes wird bestimmt ein canyon!


----------



## öughm (14. Juli 2014)




----------



## Boardi05 (14. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monnemmer (14. Juli 2014)

So, fertig aufgebaut.

Bin gespannt wie es fährt


----------



## nervy1962 (14. Juli 2014)

Den Berg runter!
happy trails
Dirk


----------



## dime75 (14. Juli 2014)

So hier is meins mit nem kl update, es gab neue chromag Griffe u am Hinterbau hab ich mich mal mit Folie u original canyon decals verkünstelt


----------



## sorny (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## Manu84 (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Juli 2014)

@Manu84 

Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggi* (20. Juli 2014)

Bis jetzt sehr zufrieden


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Juli 2014)

diggi* schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sehr zufrieden


Bis auf die Pedale Top!


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Juli 2014)

Ganz einsam oben am Start






Schlossbesichtigung





















Bissl im Kreis drehen






War n toller Tag im Bikepark, das Strive hat auch schön mitgespielt


----------



## Dennis-Fox (20. Juli 2014)

Wo genau warst du?


----------



## der_erce (20. Juli 2014)

Das ist Livignio


----------



## Dennis-Fox (20. Juli 2014)

Sieht geil aus!


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Juli 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das ist Livignio



Stimmt, Mottolino in Livigno



Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus!



Isses auch, ist n sehr toller Bikepark der alles bietet, 13 Linien von sehr leicht bis 2005 Worldcup. 

Das Schloss hingegen ist für den RedBull/Suzuki Event der jedes Jahr stattfindet, ist auch alles abgesperrt dort, denn die Sprünge sind einfach nur pervers hoch.


----------



## DiscoDuDe (21. Juli 2014)

Und noch ein dhx mit dorado! Custom Decals für die Dorado folgen noch.


----------



## FirstR (21. Juli 2014)

frisch geputzt und neue Gummis drauf.... wird zeit dass ich endlich mal zum Fahren komm......










ich schätze mal da wirds jetzt etwas Kritik hageln aber trotz der paar cm mehr Einbaulänge fährt es sich mit der Boxxer erstaunilch gut:


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. Juli 2014)

Du hast ne Boxxer in das Strive verbaut? 
Und das klappt? 
Also ich hatte am Strive lieber hinten mehr Federweg als vorne 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiHo (21. Juli 2014)

Hat doch hinten schon 170mm (169 um genau zu sein)


----------



## kNiRpS (21. Juli 2014)

sau geil!! genau mein geschmack


----------



## OliverKaa (21. Juli 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> Hat doch hinten schon 170mm (169 um genau zu sein)


 Ist dem so?


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Juli 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Ist dem so?



Ja, irgend ne Bikebravo hat da mal nachgemessen und es waren mehr als 160mm, ich hab 167mm im kopf, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. Juli 2014)

Das ist ja cool! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (22. Juli 2014)

Uphill Monster


----------



## MTB-Jupp (22. Juli 2014)

Meine erste "bergige" Ausfahrt 

Da wo das Rad liegt, war es sehr sehr steil… Bin auf dem kleinsten Gang gefahren und kaum hochgekommen. Entweder das Hinterrad drehte durch oder das Rad ging vorne hoch. Hab mich aber tapfer nach oben gekämpft.


Danach ging es durch den abgesperrten Wald. Die Hälfte aller Bäume waren umgefallen… Aber dafür hatte ich im Wald keinen Verkehr. (Im schönen Düsseldorf wütete ja ein verheerender Sturm)


Ganz am Anfang der Fahrt habe ich zum ersten Mal eine Steigung im Wald angefahren, gemerkt dass ich ja runter schalten muss, und bin auch wieder runter, abseits des Weges. Habe mich überschätzt und habe mich zu weit nach hinten gelehnt, Folge war das zwischen meinen 120Kg und dem Sattel, meine Glocken mich auf dem Rad hielten. Das gab erst mal die erste Zwangspause.


Fahrrad und ich sind aber noch ganz. Glocken, kein Plan 

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch... Nennt man das jetzt Mountainbiken? Weil schnell war ich nicht, abgemüht hab ich mich schon und bin mehr rauf als runter. Und einen Helm hab ich auch nicht, würde aber gerne einen aufsetzen.

Macht es denn Sinn für meine Softie-Fahrerei? Steigern möchte ich mich natürlich...


Hoffe die Bilder sind trotz Galaxy S3 einigermaßen zwischendurch gelungen.



Gruß


PS: Kritik ist erwünscht, insofern diese konstruktiv bleibt


----------



## Gor-Don (22. Juli 2014)

Wie man es nun nennt würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen  Wenn es Spaß macht, machst du alles richtig. Bei steilen, verwurzelten Abfahrten (Trails u.Ä.) kannst du den Sattel nach unten machen, dann hast du mehr Federweg in den Beinen und der Sattel gibt dir keinen Purzel-Baum-Schwung ;-)

Für solche Strecken aber auf jeden Fall einen Helm nehmen. Gerade im Wald, wenn du ganz alleine bist passiert es schnell, dass du dich hinlegst und keiner kann dir helfen. Und Handyempfang im Wald ist auch manchmal keiner da. 80€ für einen Helm sind eine super Sache


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2014)

Deine fotografierten Wege sind CC CrossCountry Strecken und gehören zu 100% zum MTB fahren. Alles ist gut. Es hat Spaß gemacht ? Dann war es auch richtig was Du gemacht hast. Die 120 müssen aber noch reduziert werden. Du wirst sehen, mit jedem Kilo geht es leichter. Helm ist Pflicht, wie mein Vorredner schon sagte. Nimm genug zu trinken mit, und Reifenflickzeug. Ansonsten machen wir hier weiter mit Bildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (22. Juli 2014)

Schlammschlacht in les deux Alpes gestern. Das Torque EX meiner Freundin wog am Ende mindestens 28kg! 

geändert 08.08.14: Bild musste auf Wunsch der nun Ex-Freundin entfernt werden.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (22. Juli 2014)

Wie geil sehen denn die Räder aus??? 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Juli 2014)

Mein Strive heute, mit ohne zwei Speichen.
Läudt trotzdem wie eine 1! 
Morgen wird trotzdem erst mal bei Canyon angerufen


----------



## littlewhity (24. Juli 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Mein Strive heute, mit ohne zwei Speichen.
> Läudt trotzdem wie eine 1!
> Morgen wird trotzdem erst mal bei Canyon angerufen


leichtbau mal anders


----------



## MTB-Jupp (24. Juli 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Mein Strive heute,mit ohne zwei Speichen.
> Läudt trotzdem wie eine 1!
> Morgen wird trotzdem erst mal bei Canyon angerufen



Finde ich schade. Ist ein heiden Geld was man dafür ausgibt.

Soweit ich weiß checken und justieren die die Mavic Felgen nach dem Wareneingang erneut.


Gruß


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Juli 2014)

Ist keine marvic. Ist eine Charger Felge. 
Aber traurig ist es trotzdem. Hab gehört die 2014er Laufräder sollen die Probleme nicht mehr haben. Hab ich mich wohl geirrt.. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Jupp (24. Juli 2014)

Gut dass ich Mavic Felgen habe


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Juli 2014)

Wird meine nächste wohl auch.. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Juli 2014)

Drei Monate ist schon echt schwach... 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## potzblitzer (24. Juli 2014)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Drei Monate ist schon echt schwach...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


Drei Monate Wartezeit für Reparatur? Das is heftig. Hauptsaison ok, aber drei Monate.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Juli 2014)

Ne drei Monate haben die gehalten! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## star-fish (25. Juli 2014)

Meine Neuanschaffung


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Juli 2014)

Nach dem es krass geregnet hatte kam noch einmal die Sonne raus und das sah so relaxt aus da musste ich einfach schnell den Moment einfrieren.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Juli 2014)

Gestern mal kein Regen


----------



## 21XC12 (26. Juli 2014)

@Boardi05

Eine weiße Pike würde genial dazu passen!


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Juli 2014)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> 
> Eine weiße Pike würde genial dazu passen!



Nicht unbedingt und ne weiße Gabel will ich nicht mehr haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (26. Juli 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt und ne weiße Gabel will ich nicht mehr haben.


Geschmackssache!


----------



## MTB-Jupp (27. Juli 2014)

Nach der Tour noch eine Spazierfahrt am Rhein.


Gruß


----------



## speichenquaeler (28. Juli 2014)

Zwei Torques beim "Kuscheln"...was soll man denn sonst machen, wenn man auf die Gondel nach oben warten muss?? 

Nice place... Alpe d'Huez!!


----------



## Crissi (1. August 2014)

MTB-Jupp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 308843 Anhang anzeigen 308844
> 
> Nach der Tour noch eine Spazierfahrt am Rhein.
> 
> ...




Sehr schön, ich fahr immer nur, von Norden kommend bis zur Brücke und dann wieder zurück .


----------



## lirasi (1. August 2014)

geniales Foto!!! *thumbs up*


----------



## traab87 (1. August 2014)

Nachdem es zuletzt 3 Stunden durch den Regen ging, konnt ich gestern mal wieder bei Sonne ne schöne Runde drehen, das Walberla erklimmen und die gute Aussicht genießen


----------



## Boardi05 (3. August 2014)




----------



## Dennis-Fox (3. August 2014)

Sieht definitiv richtig geil aus mit dem neuem Cockpit! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## mx-action (3. August 2014)

Endlich Urlaub 
Das Ex fährt sich auf jeden Fall viel leichtfüßiger als der Downhiller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cast0r (5. August 2014)

fährt sich genial


----------



## sirios (5. August 2014)

So hier ein letztes Bild von meinem Torque. Das wird diese Woche durch ein Rune V2 ersetzt . Falls jemand Interesse am Rahmen und Dämpfer hat, dieser steht zum Verkauf . 

Wünsche allen hier noch viel Spaß und gute Fahrt!


----------



## potzblitzer (5. August 2014)

Oh schade du verlässt die Canyon Gemeinde  warum ein Rune? Back to the roots?


----------



## sirios (5. August 2014)

Will einfach mal was anderes testen . Das Torque hat mir gut gefallen. Ich hab aber nun einfach den Drang mal den fahrbaren Untersatz zu wechseln und nen anderen Hersteller zu testen . Ich will einfach wieder ein richtiges Enduro und kein Enduro das mehr Freerider als Enduro ist


----------



## potzblitzer (5. August 2014)

Ja banshee hat paar netter Mopeds im Stall. Das Spitfire lacht mich auch an. Und es gibt nen Haufen anderer geiler Bikes. Bei mir steht auch n neues an in 2015, es ist ne Qual die Entscheidung..


----------



## DiHo (5. August 2014)

Ja schade.....
Dann mal alles gute mit dem neuen Bike und lass trotzdem mal wieder was von dir höhren..
Vielleicht trifft man sich doch mal im Raum NWa.d.W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. August 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Will einfach mal was anderes testen QUOTE]
> 
> Hier in Riva gibt es ganz viele Möglichkeiten zum testen.....was könnten wir gemeinsame Runden drehen


----------



## mx-action (5. August 2014)

Leider auch mal Schittwetter in Leogang


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2014)

und neue Schlappen montiert, Tubeless


----------



## sirios (6. August 2014)

@Boardi05 tubeless ist mir direkt ins Auge gesprungen, sieht man direkt   Sag mal bei Gelegenheit was dazu wie gut die sich fahren!


----------



## potzblitzer (6. August 2014)

Also das kasima des Lenkers passt net ganz zum kasima der Gabel


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. August 2014)

@sirios 
hab erst vor zwei Tagen das Rune V2 in Raw(?) gesehen und fand es sehr stimmig. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Trailmann (9. August 2014)

So, war heute in Koblenz das gute Stück abholen.
Morgen gehts auf die erste Tour 
Nerve AL 8.0 + Reverb


----------



## MTB-Jupp (9. August 2014)

Gezeichnet nach 40km.

Nun "nur" noch rund 116kg mit Tendenz gen 115kg.
Gestartet bei 127kg vor ca. 6 Wochen.

Mal sehen bis wann ich bei meinem Etappenziel 95kg angelangt bin.

Vorher kein Sport und viel fast food. Heute täglich Sport und kaum mehr als Obst Gemüse und Fleisch. 



Gruß


----------



## Frodijak (9. August 2014)

…


----------



## Alexhazard (9. August 2014)

Respekt!!! Mach so weiter, und Du bist bis Ende der Saison zweistellig. Und jetzt auch mit Helm unterwegs?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (10. August 2014)

Find das gut das du offen damit umgehst und hoffe du findest hier den nötigen Push zum durchhalten und hast Spaß am Sport. Mein Tipp: Vorsicht vor Übertraining


----------



## MTB-Jupp (10. August 2014)

Ok ich werde mich hüten und zwei Tage mit dem Motorrad zur arbeit.

Mittwoch steht wieder eine kleine Ausfahrt an.

Und endlich mit Helm. 

Danke!


----------



## filiale (10. August 2014)

Jupp: Dein Sattel schaut so niedrig aus: Messe mal Deine Schrittlänge (ohne Schuhe und mit Wasserwaage) und stelle die Sattelhöhe auf -> Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberkante (wo man drauf sitzt) = Schrittlänge x 0,885 = einzustellende Sattelhöhe.


----------



## MTB-Jupp (10. August 2014)

Kam da frisch aus dem Gelände,  steht normalerweise weiter oben das ist richtig. 

Danke.


----------



## Dice8 (10. August 2014)

Nach der heutigen Tour im Regen.


----------



## 21XC12 (10. August 2014)

Mein Framekit steht nun zum -> Verkauf <- falls jemand Interesse hat!?! Ich werde es vermissen!


----------



## DiHo (10. August 2014)

Was????
Du jetzt auch?
Was ist denn hier los?


----------



## sirios (10. August 2014)

Eine Flut an Torques im Bikemarkt


----------



## 21XC12 (10. August 2014)

Bin 184 und da is mir der Reach von grade mal 40 zu kurz. Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert Canyons PPS nicht. Bei der Abholung hat auch niemand gesagt das ich besser zu L greifen soll. Mit der richtigen Größe wird man bei Canyon sehr schlecht beraten. Am Telefon kamen so Aussagen wie "85er Schrittlänge bei 184 ... kann doch nicht sein!" und " ... da hast du falsch gemessen!". Der Tibor is früher M gefahren weil er vom BMX Sport kommt und an die kleinen BMX Bikes gewöhnt war. Jetzt fährt er auch ein L. Glaube seine Maße sind 184/82. Hab ihn selbst gefragt. Da hat sich der Tibor wohl vertippt und ich bin zu doof meine Schrittlänge zu messen!  Naja, ich hatte meinen Spaß mit dem Bike, aber jetzt muss halt mal was anderes her mit mindestens 3 cm mehr Reach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (11. August 2014)

Ist halt auch echt schwer. Ich bin 184 mit 88er Schrittlänge und ich fühle mich auf dem M sehr wohl.
Da können wie du sagst 3 cm schon Welten ausmachen. Merkt man aber meist erst nach ein paar gescheiten Probefahrten im Gelände und nicht nach Proberollen auf einem Parkplatz.


----------



## Micha382 (11. August 2014)

Ich bin auch 183 mit SL von glaub 83cm und als ich mein Strive gekauft hab, war ich auch mal auf nem Torque gesessen. War ein L und das hat sich wie Arsch auf Eimer angefühlt - pefekt. Eigentlich hätte ich das kaufen sollen


----------



## Boardi05 (12. August 2014)

Nun n paar Ausfahrten gmacht mit den neuen Schlappen, auch das 3 Länder Enduro, bin zufrieden mit der Combi, gut im Gelände und auch auf der Straße.


----------



## rico09 (12. August 2014)

Mein Strive und ich vor dem letzten Schweren Stück auf dem Hometrail.   




Das macht Fun  !!!!!!


----------



## raddüdel (13. August 2014)

Tour zum Ringwall von Otzenhausen


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2014)

Heute mal das 3 stündige Schönwetterfenster ausgenutzt, zur Tür raus, ca 350Hm hochgekurbelt und dann 1150Tm Trail runtergeballert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (14. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Heute mal das 3 stündige Schönwetterfenster ausgenutzt, zur Tür raus, ca 350Hm hochgekurbelt und dann 1150Tm Trail runtergeballert


Geil! So hätte ich das auch gerne.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Geil! So hätte ich das auch gerne.



Ja is ne ganz nette Gegend , nur leider spielt dieses Jahr das Wetter überhaupt nicht mit


----------



## Micha382 (14. August 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja is ne ganz nette Gegend , nur leider spielt dieses Jahr das Wetter überhaupt nicht mit


Ja ziemlich bescheiden das Wetter dieses Jahr in Südtirol...
Seh zu dass es Anfang September gut ist, da kommen wir eine Woche zum Biken


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. August 2014)

Sooo! 
Bin wieder am Start! 
Nachdem canyon mich ja bis September warten lässt und ich darüber immer noch richtig sauer bin, kann ich wenigstens wieder fahren. 

Haben von einem netten Foren Kontakt einen Ersatz Laufradsatz aus der Schweiz bekommen. Heute früh dann noch charmant dem netten Zoll Sachbearbeiter die ganze canyon  Story erzählt und er hat mir danach alles sauber abgewickelt. Lagergeld hat er dann wohl sogar vergessen zu berechnen hab ich gerade bemerkt. Naja 5€ gespart 

Von canyon habe ich dann sogar freundlicher Weise meine ergon Griffe heute auch noch bekommen. Schon geil das eine "wir schicken die sofort"  Lieferung eine Woche dauert... 
Egal,  direkt alles angebaut und läuft! 

So ich bin dann mal fahren! 






Ach ja, Irgendwie finde ich die Farbe sogar cool. Vielleicht wird der Ersatz Satz mein neuer Favorit 
Danke noch mal an die vielen Helfer!!! 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ja ziemlich bescheiden das Wetter dieses Jahr in Südtirol...
> Seh zu dass es Anfang September gut ist, da kommen wir eine Woche zum Biken



Mal guggn obs da besser wird.

Wennde in der Gegend von Bozen bist, lass was hören.


----------



## kNiRpS (14. August 2014)

mein torque hat's hinter sich


----------



## sirios (14. August 2014)

Sieht nach übermäßiger Krafteinwirkung von vorne aus...Baum?


----------



## nahetalmoves (14. August 2014)

Oh Shit wie kommt's??


----------



## Nico Laus (14. August 2014)

Als Trailbike mit steilem Lenkwinkel aufbauen und weiter fahren. 

Mein Beileid! Bei dir alles heile geblieben?


----------



## pnebling (14. August 2014)

Wie hast den das geschafft? Hoffentlich bei dir noch alles heile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (15. August 2014)

bin nicht selbst gefahren. war aber n kleines loch im boden. vorderrad hat sich eingegraben und er ist drübergesegelt. eigentlich nix wildes und auch keine verletzten.
finde es jetzt nicht so tragisch. das torque war mehr oder weniger eh ausgemustert.


----------



## filiale (15. August 2014)

Das geniale an Alu ist, wenn Du auf einer Tour wärst, könntest Du damit noch vorsichtig nach Hause rollen. Dauert dann halt 2 Stunden mehr, aber Du kommst Heim. Bei Carbon wäre es gebrochen.


----------



## knuspi (15. August 2014)

Erinnert mich an mein gutes altes Nerve XC


----------



## filiale (15. August 2014)

Ein Faltrad...ääähhh, Klapprad


----------



## 21XC12 (15. August 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> Was????
> Du jetzt auch?
> Was ist denn hier los?


 
Ich hab schon Nachwuchs in der Familie. Ich hoffe ihr vergebt mir mein Off-Topic-Bild.

EDIT: "Sry hab's Album gelöscht!"


----------



## DiHo (15. August 2014)

na sieht aber doch auch gut aus...


----------



## Drahtesel_ (15. August 2014)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> mein torque hat's hinter sich


 
Und wie ist der neue Lenkwinkel so ?
Beileid, hoffe du hast es besser überstanden wie das Bike.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (15. August 2014)

@21XC12 sweet mother of mercy! Dat Gerät sieht ja richtig nice aus. Auch die Farbgestaltung sagt mir sehr zu.

Aber benutzt du das wie vorgesehen im Park oder auch für längere Touren?


----------



## 21XC12 (15. August 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> @21XC12 sweet mother of mercy! Dat Gerät sieht ja richtig nice aus. Auch die Farbgestaltung sagt mir sehr zu.
> 
> Aber benutzt du das wie vorgesehen im Park oder auch für längere Touren?


Danke!  Freut mich wenn's gefällt. Touren fahre ich damit nicht. Dafür hab ich noch ein Enduro. Damit will ich jetzt mal die Freeride und Downhill Strecken aus der Region versuchen. Die erste Ausfahrt steht noch aus. Bin mal gespannt wie's sich fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (15. August 2014)

Ein letztes Mal meins...denn ab sofort zum Verkauf - mein getunetes Strive 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/436689-canyon-strive-custom-top-parts-und-neues-fahrwerk


----------



## Freakrr (16. August 2014)

Immer wieder schön....

Hier mal meins letzte Woche im Urlaub in Südtirol.


----------



## horror (16. August 2014)

Puh, echt schöne Bilder, nun muss ich wohl auf meiner nächsten Tour auch mal ne Kamera mitnehmen?


----------



## Boardi05 (16. August 2014)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön....
> 
> Hier mal meins letzte Woche im Urlaub in Südtirol.



Immer in meiner Gegend unterwergs


----------



## Freakrr (16. August 2014)

Die Gegend ist ja auch ein Traum zum Bike, nur soooo weeeeit weg :-(


----------



## Boardi05 (16. August 2014)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Die Gegend ist ja auch ein Traum zum Bike, nur soooo weeeeit weg :-(



Achwas, man wohnt ja mitten drinnen  Leider kein Foto vom Bike, aber vom gps Track


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (17. August 2014)

Es war einmal...
ein Canyon Torque und ein Canyon Strive. Die waren glücklich miteinander. Doch bald hatte das Strive eine Affäre mit einem Propain Rage. Das konnte das Torque nicht verkraften und es nahm sich das Leben! Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind dann....

Jedenfalls wurde aus der Canyon-Family eine Patchwork-Family


----------



## Boardi05 (17. August 2014)

Endlich, 1 Tag schönwetter  Gleich mal die große Hausrunde gmacht


----------



## Sixday86 (17. August 2014)

Canyons beim Stonemann Trail..


----------



## seppel81 (18. August 2014)

Eines der besten Bikes das ich je gefahren bin.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. August 2014)

Mal Trail Nr. 4 runtergebrettert, leider am Ende total zugewachsen


----------



## rob1111 (18. August 2014)

Heute gutes Wetter auf den Hometrails genutzt...


----------



## FlyingLizard (18. August 2014)

hier mal noch was von meinem ehemaligen


----------



## Manu84 (19. August 2014)

So kann der Tag beginnen


----------



## Manu84 (19. August 2014)

So kann der Tag beginnen


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (20. August 2014)

Hi Biker, so hier nun wieder ein paar Bilder von meinem neu aufgebautem Bock ... ja und der Sattel kommt auch noch in Black!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gavia64 (20. August 2014)

BLACK-BEAST schrieb:


> Hi Biker, so hier nun wieder ein paar Bilder von meinem neu aufgebautem Bock ... ja und der Sattel kommt auch noch in Black!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 315188 Anhang anzeigen 315189


Schòn!!!


----------



## mcWolfgang (20. August 2014)

Mal ein Bild von meinem.


----------



## cast0r (20. August 2014)

Heute mal recht trocken ... noch


----------



## 4Stroke (21. August 2014)

.


----------



## m4ddi (21. August 2014)




----------



## Jogi (22. August 2014)

Kleiner "Facelift"
Lenker, Bremsen, Kurbeln u. KB, weißer "Torque" Schriftzug am Unterrohr


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nahetalmoves (23. August 2014)

Sieht richtig geil aus!!


----------



## chris776 (23. August 2014)

Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.9 (2014)

Hellauf begeistert!


----------



## Shreck (23. August 2014)

Klasse Bild! Auch die Hörnchen gefallen mir, welche sind das konkret?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris776 (23. August 2014)

Danke! 
Das sind die Ergon GP4 Griffe in Größe L.

Bin total zufrieden damit.


----------



## Alexhazard (24. August 2014)

Hab mal umgerüstet auf 1x10, noch ohne Kefü. MMal schaun, wie´s läuft! Aber 14,90kg so wie es da steht is schonmal ne Ansage für ´n Superenduro! Freu


----------



## thor2211 (24. August 2014)

endlich mal im richtigen Einsatzgebiet


----------



## molecola (25. August 2014)

Hallo an alle


----------



## littlewhity (25. August 2014)

geiles Teil !


----------



## speichenquaeler (25. August 2014)

molecola schrieb:


> Hallo an alle


 
Hi molecola,

sieht geil aus. Schreib mal paar Worte dazu!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (25. August 2014)

molecola schrieb:


> Hallo an alle



Ah si, anche qua ;-)

Leute da steckt extem viel arbeit drinnen, freut euch auf weitere Bilder

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spectraltaeter (25. August 2014)

Grand Canyon 5.9w


----------



## Dice8 (26. August 2014)

Meine kleine Canyon Familie. Nerve AL+ und Torque DHX Whipzone. Beide in Größe M.









btw: 26 Ain´t Dead!


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. August 2014)

@molecola 

Sehr schickes Teil  , nur die Hammerschmidt verstehe ich nicht ganz, angesichts des restlichen Konzepts.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. August 2014)

Nachdem am Montag grad mal 5° waren, heute endlich passendes Augustwetter und n tolles Panorama bei der Feierabendrunde


----------



## derkeim (27. August 2014)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315329


täusch ich mich, oder ist das aufm monte schlacko?


----------



## monocito (29. August 2014)

Seit 4 Wochen neu in meinem Besitz.


----------



## 4Stroke (30. August 2014)

derkeim schrieb:


> täusch ich mich, oder ist das aufm monte schlacko?



Ganz genau


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (30. August 2014)

Und hier meine Race-Mashine auf 1.125 Zoll Grand Prix Reifen ... der Rennrad-Killer;-)




 
... und hier in Action bei den Hamburger Cyclassics letztes Wochenende


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (30. August 2014)

thor2211 schrieb:


> endlich mal im richtigen EinsatzgebietAnhang anzeigen 316484



Hammer Bild!!! Da würde ich auch gerne mal Biken;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (30. August 2014)

BLACK-BEAST schrieb:


> Und hier meine Race-Mashine auf 1.125 Zoll Grand Prix Reifen ... der Rennrad-Killer;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 317958
> ... und hier in Action bei den Hamburger Cyclassics letztes Wochenende
> ...



In Jeans? Da bekomm ich ja vom Anblick bereits Schweissausbrüche!


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (30. August 2014)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> In Jeans? Da bekomm ich ja vom Anblick bereits Schweissausbrüche!



hättest du nicht, glaub mir, da waren es nur 7 Grad morgens und das im August und die Jeans ist auch sehr dünn


----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. August 2014)

Darum gibt es ja auch lange Fahrrad Hosen. 
Ich würde mit meinem MTB und Jeans nicht mal bis zum Bäcker fahren. Danach könnte ich zwei Tage nicht mehr sitzen 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Alexhazard (30. August 2014)

Dann brauchst Du nen neuen Sattel! Ich hab mir mittlerweile abgewöhnt,  ne Radhose anzuziehn! Der originale Torque-Sattel is ne Wucht für meinen A. !


----------



## rider09 (2. September 2014)

Jetzt auch mal ein Bild von meinem Torque FR. Entstanden am Schattberg/Saalbach im Juli´14


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (2. September 2014)

Servus Liebhaber der Bikes aus Koblenz,
mein erstes Canyon




hab das Teil jetzt seid ein paar Monaten und muß sagen:
einfach ein super Ding für schmales Geld


----------



## ScottRog69 (2. September 2014)

Hallöle,
Obwohl ich an für sich kein Freund von Versandhandel bin... habe auch ich mich einmal für ein Canyon entschieden. Somit präsentiere ich euch heute hier mein LUX 9.9Sl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## wurstzipfel (2. September 2014)

Schönes Lux !
Gewicht ?


----------



## ScottRog69 (2. September 2014)

10,6Kg. Inkl., Tacho, Pedale und Flaschenhalter.

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HK1896 (3. September 2014)

Da isses.


----------



## wurstzipfel (3. September 2014)

Cool


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2014)




----------



## ScottRog69 (4. September 2014)

Wo, ist der Flaschenhalter?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## der_erce (4. September 2014)

ICH bin der Flaschenhalter


----------



## Alexhazard (4. September 2014)

Die Ankunft ganz oben, nachdem ich hochzu falsch angebogen bin und mein Bike nen km ein Steinfeld hochtragen musste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (4. September 2014)

Nach erfolgreicher Abfahrt durch das Steinfeld (Vertrider-Style) Ankunft in Schierke. Geil war's!!!


----------



## DerMetzger85 (5. September 2014)

So dann Reihe ich mich auch mal ein! Aussehen tut es schon mal gut, muss nur mal zum fahren kommen!

Schönes We gewünscht!


----------



## heiterbiswolkig (5. September 2014)




----------



## Micha382 (6. September 2014)

Vor einer Woche in Koblenz gekauft, gestern verschickt und heute geliefert und aufgebaut - top Service!




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Challenge (7. September 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 319863
Gestern noch mal das super Wetter genossen. Rund um die Burg Gnandstein im Kohrener Ländchen.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. September 2014)




----------



## filiale (7. September 2014)

Das Du jedesmal solche Bilder hier reinstellst gehört eigentlich verboten, das macht nämlich geil


----------



## schnubbi88 (7. September 2014)




----------



## canny_8.0 (8. September 2014)

Sankt Moritz 2014....Yihaaaa


----------



## thenewone (10. September 2014)

Ausritt Mai 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinej9 (10. September 2014)




----------



## kommaklar (10. September 2014)




----------



## Alexhazard (10. September 2014)

thenewone schrieb:


> Ausritt Mai 2014


So´n Teil hab ich auch! Warum verkauft das Teil bloß jeder?


----------



## [Vale-46] (11. September 2014)

auf dem Darß


----------



## oliver13007 (12. September 2014)

Von mir gibt es auch mal wieder was auf's Auge




und Nummer 2





Mehr Bilder in meinem Album

-->   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64228


----------



## Boardi05 (13. September 2014)

-


----------



## Boardi05 (14. September 2014)

Bilder von gestern

Oben auf der Drei-Sprachen-Spitz, kurz oberhalb vom Stilfserjoch, ganz leichter Schneefall






untere und noch einfacher aufstieg zum Piz Chavalatsch






Oben aufm Piz Chavalatsch






im Hintergrund die Spitze vom Ortler, leider war der den ganzen Tag in den Wolken






und hier ganz hinten die Weißkugel






Panorama einmal Drei Länder Spitz und einmal Piz Chavalatsch.


----------



## Micha382 (14. September 2014)

Wie bist du denn mit den Hans Dampf zufrieden?
Hab mir nen Vorder- und Hinterreifen bestellt den ich gerade da liegen hab, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich ihn behalten soll.
Man liest öfter davon dass die Stollen abreißen etc.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## littlewhity (14. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bilder von gestern
> 
> Oben auf der Drei-Sprachen-Spitz, kurz oberhalb vom Stilfserjoch, ganz leichter Schneefall
> 
> ...



BITTE KEINE BILDER MEHR!!
da wird man ganz neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mfleschler (14. September 2014)

Spectral 6.0 2015 polished in L


----------



## Alexhazard (14. September 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> BITTE KEINE BILDER MEHR!!
> da wird man ganz neidisch


 Bin ich auch dafür! Obwohl die Bilder schon zum Niederknien sind...


----------



## Alexhazard (14. September 2014)

mfleschler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321776 Spectral 6.0 2015 polished in L


 Schönes Teil! Was is das für ein Vorderreifen? Sieht aus wie´n 2,5er MM.


----------



## Alexhazard (14. September 2014)

Ich korrigier mich selber. Hab den kleinen MK-Schriftzug grad erst gesehen! Aber in der Perspektive kommt der Conti ganz schön dick daher... !


----------



## Kika (14. September 2014)

Mein neues Nerve AL 29 9.9SL beim ersten Ausritt


----------



## CaptainSky (14. September 2014)

Dann zeige ich auch mal mein Nerve. Ich habe den gestrigen Samstag mit dem Rad in der Natur verbracht. Eine geniale Tour sage ich Euch auf einem genialen Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. September 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn mit den Hans Dampf zufrieden?
> Hab mir nen Vorder- und Hinterreifen bestellt den ich gerade da liegen hab, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich ihn behalten soll.
> Man liest öfter davon dass die Stollen abreißen etc.
> 
> ...



Bis jetzt super zufrieden für hinten, n bissl mehr grip könnt er haben, der reifen hat aber erst 300km runter



littlewhity schrieb:


> BITTE KEINE BILDER MEHR!!
> da wird man ganz neidisch



Die nächsten Tage sollten noch ein paar Bilder kommen


----------



## littlewhity (14. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt super zufrieden für hinten, n bissl mehr grip könnt er haben, der reifen hat aber erst 300km runter
> 
> 
> 
> Die nächsten Tage sollten noch ein paar Bilder kommen



dann schau ich die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht mehr hier in den Thread... in 2 wochen darf ich auch endlich wieder


----------



## wurstzipfel (14. September 2014)

@CaptainSky 
Ist das in Teterow ?


----------



## mfleschler (15. September 2014)

Looks like a bike for giants


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (16. September 2014)

@*Boardi05*

Deine Bilder sind echt der Traum, wie gerne würde ich auch mal in den Bergen biken, hier im Norden ist leider alles nur langweilig flach;-(


----------



## Boardi05 (16. September 2014)

und hier kommt der rest vom Samstag

da irgnwo auf dem langweilign trail müsst der Boardi doch sein
















kalt, langweilig, will nach Hause...






oh ne, wart, n bissl Sonne 






und dann wieder Schatten...






Ortler, wo biste?!?






Hmmm, wohin????






immer den Berg hoch...






der eine tretet, der andere hats aufm Rücken






und einzige Foto vom runterfahren, irgndwo mitten in der Pampa mit mächtig steilem Abrgrund


----------



## filiale (16. September 2014)

...ist das Porno, sehr sehr geil !


----------



## schnubbi88 (17. September 2014)




----------



## littlewhity (18. September 2014)

@Boardi05 : Ich hasse dich -.-
nein.. nicht böse gemeint  bin nur verdammt neidisch auf dich


----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2014)

littlewhity schrieb:


> @Boardi05 : Ich hasse dich -.-
> nein.. nicht böse gemeint  bin nur verdammt neidisch auf dich



Du wolltest ja zwei Wochen lang nimmer reinschaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littlewhity (18. September 2014)

hab aber gestern die nachricht bekommen, dass ich wieder fahren darf 
daher hab ich mal wieder ins forum geguckt... großer fehler bei deinen Bildern


----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2014)

Hehe, ja der Goldseetrail steht schon seit 3 Jahren aufm Plan, letztes WE hats dann endlich geklappt.


----------



## öughm (18. September 2014)

Sag uns lieber wann wir wo sein müssen, dass du uns mal mit auf so ne Tour nimmst


----------



## Boardi05 (18. September 2014)

In Südtirol, mitte bzw. westlicher Teil


----------



## littlewhity (18. September 2014)

könnte mal dahin fahren 

aber ich glaube mitm FRX mit ner Boxxer komm ich da nicht hinterher ...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (18. September 2014)

Runter schon 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## littlewhity (18. September 2014)

naja... einfach die Compression voll zu und beim Vivid Air mehr luft rein und Compression zu


----------



## der_erce (18. September 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> und hier kommt der rest vom Samstag
> 
> da irgnwo auf dem langweilign trail müsst der Boardi doch sein
> 
> ...



Wer geht denn auf so eine Tour in Jeans bitte?? Und dann da drüber noch die Schoner???? oO Wenn das die Stylepolizei sieht!


----------



## potzblitzer (18. September 2014)

och früher hat man noch ganz andere Sachen in Jeans gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (18. September 2014)

War gestern zum ersten Mal in Winterberg mit meinem Strive! 
Macht schon richtig Laune. Teilweise hätte ich mir aber doch etwas mehr Federweg gewünscht. 









Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## mx-action (18. September 2014)

Da war ich gestern auch mal wieder.
Das Wetter war vom allerfeinsten, hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Ich bin froh das die Ferien vorbei sind, so ist es in der Woche schön leer.


----------



## Sauron1977 (19. September 2014)

Ach, ich mach auch mal mit. Gerade die Tage fertig geworden mit leichterem Laufradsatz, Sattel und Fahrwerkswechsel von Fox zu Rock Shox. Geht ab!


----------



## buergie (21. September 2014)

Zwei Canyons allein im Wald


----------



## Boardi05 (21. September 2014)

1200 Tiefnmeter sind gerade recht um aufzuwachen


----------



## wurstzipfel (21. September 2014)

@Boardi05 
Sehr sehr geiles Foto !
Stell mal in die Rubrik FdT / FdW
Könnte was werden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (21. September 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> Sehr sehr geiles Foto !
> Stell mal in die Rubrik FdT / FdW
> Könnte was werden ;-)



Danke,
Habs mal reingestellt, gibt aber viele andre bilder die doch schöner sind und mit fahrer, wird also wohl nix.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grimsl (22. September 2014)

Oh mann... boardi echt wenn ich könnte würd ich mit meinen Krücken hinterher humpeln ^^ mein armes Nerve wird flugrost ansetzen bis ich wieder fahren darf... hoff dass ich die nächsten 2-3 Monate wieder leicht loskurbeln kann. Derweil muss ich wohl von deinen Fotos leben.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. September 2014)

Nja, bei mir is auch bald vorbei, zwei max 3 wochen dann is aus die maus


----------



## BikerTux (22. September 2014)

Hey Biker

Bilder mit atemberaubender Landschaft gibt es ja genug. Da kann ich auch nicht mithalten.
Jedoch wollte ich mal ein Bild von "Artgerechter Haltung" posten.
Ein *Nervel AL29 9.9SL* nach 56km, 1450hm auf Trials, Rinnen und im Unterholz + Dauerregen.


----------



## filiale (22. September 2014)

Ich zieh den Hut vor denen die bei so einem Wetter fahren !


----------



## öughm (22. September 2014)

Dabei machts dann am meisten Bock


----------



## DiHo (22. September 2014)

War selbst auch schon vier mal in den Alpen und  ohne die Bilder von Boardi05 schmälern zu wollen....
aber wer das hier hat..... braucht keine Alpen mehr mehr Trails geht nicht und immer im Schatten wenns mal warm wird und durch die vielen Nadelbäume immer gleich trocken wenns mal regnet.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. September 2014)

Mal neues Bauteil testen






















und die Aussicht war auch ganz ok aufm Hometrail


----------



## khrika (22. September 2014)




----------



## mfleschler (23. September 2014)

DiHo schrieb:


> War selbst auch schon vier mal in den Alpen und  ohne die Bilder von Boardi05 schmälern zu wollen....
> aber wer das hier hat..... braucht keine Alpen mehr mehr Trails geht nicht und immer im Schatten wenns mal warm wird und durch die vielen Nadelbäume immer gleich trocken wenns mal regnet.
> Anhang anzeigen 323808 Anhang anzeigen 323809 Anhang anzeigen 323810



hey, wo ist das genau? Pfälzer Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (23. September 2014)

mfleschler schrieb:


> hey, wo ist das genau? Pfälzer Wald?


Ja, ist der Pfälzer Wald, zumindest Bild 2, das ist nämlich von der Wegelnburg, erkenne ich sofort


----------



## DiHo (23. September 2014)

@Tommy 86   @mfleschler
ein kleiner Teil davon..


----------



## tommy_86 (23. September 2014)

Leider war ich bisher nur zu Fuß dort, aber die Gegend ist wirklich wunderschön.


----------



## öughm (23. September 2014)

Wegelnburg? Sieht zu 95% so aus wie die Löwenburg


----------



## tommy_86 (23. September 2014)

Bild 2 ist zu 100% von der Wegelnburg


----------



## canny_8.0 (24. September 2014)

Ischgl Ende August.... War am nächsten Tag schon wieder weg... ;-)


----------



## flo_aus_ka (25. September 2014)

Von meiner heutigen Feierabendrunde  Pause am Schmugglermeer bei Karlsruhe.


----------



## mfleschler (26. September 2014)




----------



## mfleschler (26. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (26. September 2014)

Oh, das sieht chique aus. ISt das nen Strive oder Spectral?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. September 2014)

Specral 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## mfleschler (26. September 2014)

Yop das neue spectral. Nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (28. September 2014)

Gefällt mir auch in RAW nicht schlecht  Wie sehr kann man es denn mit dem Ding krachen lassen?


----------



## Haukejunior (28. September 2014)

Kleiner Ausritt bei schönstem Wetter 



Und ab zum waschen


----------



## Boardi05 (28. September 2014)

Sehr schön das Spectral in RAW, das Strive sowieso, bin echt am überlegen auch die gelben Laufräder zu holen.

Bild von heute morgen am Testival in Brixen, die Dame hat schon das Glück n Strive CF die Trails runterzuballern. 
Durfte mich am Samstag auch kurz draufsitzen, Shapeshifter funkt echt einfach und die Farbe is top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (28. September 2014)

Finde die gelben Laufräder echt passend bei dunklen Rahmen


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. September 2014)

Was ist das für ein Monster langer Bowdenzug ?
Ist der von der Reverb ?


----------



## Haukejunior (28. September 2014)

Jo ist von der Reverb. Wusste nicht so wirklich wohin damit daher kommt die Schaufe. Im Winter werde ich denke ich die Leitung etwas kürzen das Bleed Kit war ja dabei.


----------



## wurstzipfel (28. September 2014)

Aber trotzdem geiles bike!


----------



## karsten13 (28. September 2014)

mal eine andere Perspektive ...


----------



## der_erce (29. September 2014)

Warum liegt der Fahrer da nicht mit dabei?


----------



## Whippy (29. September 2014)

Hey Jungs, 

ich stehe heute als "Bild des Tages" zur Auswahl und würde mich über einen kleinen Stern freuen wenn es gefällt.

Hier der Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1711196

Viele Grüße
Meike


----------



## der_erce (29. September 2014)

Aber nur weil es in Osternohe war  ...ich glaub ich hab euch gesehen. Wann war das? Ich bin mal von dem Step Up runter und da war an dem "Hansi" grad nen Fotograf mit jemandem am werkeln. Warst das vielleicht du? Das müsst vor ein/ zwei Wochen gewesen sein?


----------



## Whippy (29. September 2014)

Huhu,

ne, das waren wir nicht. 
Die Fotos sind von gestern. Bist du öfter in ONohe? Wir wohnen jetzt da in der Nähe und wäre
echt cool wenn wir noch Leute kennenlernen mit denen man auch fahren kann.

LG


----------



## der_erce (29. September 2014)

Ah ok. Ja. Bin oft dort. Ist quasi die Heimstrecke  Wohn im Nürnberger/Fürther Umland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whippy (29. September 2014)

Ah, cool 
Wir wohnen bei Forchheim.
Wenn unser Auto bis Freitag wieder fit ist, werden wir dann auch wohl in ONohe aufschlagen.
Oder Samstag. Kommt drauf an wann wir nach Spicak fahren.

LG

Zur Info an alle.... VOTEN: Hier der Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1711196



Viele Grüße
Meike


----------



## der_erce (29. September 2014)

Nice. Ich bin jetzt nicht jedes WE in Osternohe. Aber wenn du mich mal mit meinem FRX siehst, und ich dich nicht erkenne, quatsch mich ruhig an.  Alternativ dazu ist Forumskollege @Mithras mit seinem kaum auffäligen Canfield Jedi mit dabei  Wir freuen uns wenn unser "Soultrain" größer wird


----------



## Whippy (29. September 2014)

Ich seh da viele mit nem FRX 
Aber ich glaub das ich dich schonmal in Bmais gesehen hab. 
Ich halt die Augen offen 

Ich bin eh meist mit dem DHX unterwegs und mein Mann entweder mit dem DHX oder nem TuEs.
Sind eigentlich leicht zu erkennen.

LG


----------



## Mithras (29. September 2014)

Mehr Leute, immer gern  DHX und TuEs, da schaun wir doch mal. Wie der_erce schon geschrieben hat, fallen wir kaum auf.. wenns irgendwo nach Chrom ausschaut an Felgen des FRX  und daneben ein Bike mit Chromrahmen, noch einer mit nem grasgrünen Radon und einer mit nem schwarz/gelben FRX sind des sehr wahrscheinlich wir


----------



## der_erce (29. September 2014)

Bmais kann durchaus sein


----------



## Whippy (29. September 2014)

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja dann helfen mich über den Drop auf der DH zu ziehen wo es in die Linkskurve geht.
Ich hab das Gefühl ich bin da zu langsam wegen dem kleinen "Kantendrop" vorher und hab schiss das ich zu kurz springe....


----------



## der_erce (29. September 2014)

Du meinst den Wiesendrop?






oder den danach?


----------



## Whippy (29. September 2014)

Den davor 
Du kommst auf dem ersten Teil der DH auf den Weg, biegst links in ein 2m langes "Steilstück" ab mit der Kante und dann kommt dieser verkackte Drop.... andere nennen es auch Gap weil das "Loch" dazwischen ist. Und danach geht's rechts über den Weg drüber und dann in einen Linkskurve und dann kommt der Skihangdrop.

Und dieses Gap oder Drop oder wie auch immer, das Teil mein ich.


----------



## der_erce (29. September 2014)

Ahh...jo..den mußt bisl aktiv nehmen. Das geht schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (29. September 2014)

Ja das Teil ausm Wald raus, was vor nem Jahr richtig übel war, weil völlig ohne schwung, danach enorm super weil LAndung höher gezogen und ne direkte Anfahrt möglich.. nun Landung tiefer und Anfahrt mit Linkskurve...


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. September 2014)

Mein Torque FRX 9.0 Ltd. von 2011 bekommt ein paar neue Teile verpasst. Bestellung ging heute raus, hoffe die Teile sind bald da.

Nochmal ein Bild im aktuellen Zustand, ein Bild nach den Modifikationen gibt es dann auch


----------



## der_erce (29. September 2014)

Watt gibbet denn für jute Sachen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. September 2014)

Ein paar farbliche Akzente 


+ sturzbedingt neue Pedale + KeFü


----------



## smlyyy (29. September 2014)

Was sind denn das für Pedalen an Deinem FRX?


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. September 2014)

Nukeproof Electron Kunststoffpedal, ist aber defekt nach nem Sturz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (29. September 2014)

Das sollte Nukeproof Elektron sein...

PS: die Mehrzahl von Pedal ist Pedale (ohne "n")


----------



## smlyyy (29. September 2014)

Mithras schrieb:


> Das sollte Nukeproof Elektron sein...
> 
> PS: die Mehrzahl von Pedal ist Pedale (ohne "n")



Holy moly - damit habe ich mich in den Sand gesetzt, obwohl ich immer versuche ordentlich zu schreiben.  Danke Dir! (Ausnahmsweise mal ohne Ironie. )

Hätte mir gern die Neutron in blau über Canyon bestellt, leider ausverkauft. 
Danke für's Feedback


----------



## Mithras (29. September 2014)

Neenee, Alles gut .. verhau mich selbst oft genug. .aber Pedale"n" liest man doch recht oft.. ggf. is das ja auch in anderen Regionen ok..Hier in Franken verwurschtet man auch so Einiges in der Sprache..


----------



## kommaklar (29. September 2014)

Spectral Al 29"


----------



## Mithras (29. September 2014)

Weils ein schickes Bike war ...


----------



## der_erce (30. September 2014)

schwirrt das hier im Forum nicht noch rum?


----------



## Whippy (30. September 2014)

Danke für die Votes und lustig mit den 3 Hatern. Ich hab ja fast schon mit gerechnet. 
So, Freitag geht's jetzt nach Spicak und Samstag wohl Steinach und Sonntag ONohe ^^ ... natürlich mit Kamera


----------



## BastiEnduro (3. Oktober 2014)

Kleine tour im Aachener wald 




Bike=Strive AL 7.0 2014


----------



## Nico Laus (4. Oktober 2014)

Schöne Trails!


----------



## Haukejunior (4. Oktober 2014)

Kleine Runde heute leider schlechte Quali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlyyy (4. Oktober 2014)

Das Bike ist einfach der Hammer.  Sehr schön, Hauke.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Strive

hab meins heut auch mal hinters Haus geführt, mal wieder











und n paar pics vom Montag


----------



## Flo-Rider1 (4. Oktober 2014)

Soo, da hier eindeutig zu wenige Nerve CF's am Start sind, gibts mal ein paar Bilder von meinem 2014er Nerve CF 9.0.


----------



## verano (5. Oktober 2014)

... mal etwas artfremd


----------



## Haukejunior (5. Oktober 2014)

@smlyyy Danke 

@Boardi05 Dein Bike sieht immer wie geleckt aus


----------



## rmfausi (5. Oktober 2014)

Wer weiss, Wer weiss.  
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Whippy (5. Oktober 2014)

Dear Vivid Air, welcome to the family ^^


----------



## smlyyy (5. Oktober 2014)

Zufrieden mit dem Kaiser?


----------



## Whippy (6. Oktober 2014)

Absolut! Überlege ihn hinten auch noch aufzuziehen, aber momentan ist die Kombi echt gut. Egal wo und unter welchen Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (6. Oktober 2014)

Vivid ist immer ne gute Wahl.


----------



## rnReaper (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde diese Mudguards sowas von hässlich


----------



## sinex (6. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Mudguards sowas von hässlich



Ich auch  aber Form folgt Funktion


----------



## rnReaper (6. Oktober 2014)

sinex schrieb:


> Ich auch  aber Form folgt Funktion



Neulich bin ich mitm Kollegen im Sauerland gewesen, der so ein Teil besaß. 
Funktion konnte nicht überzeugen, wenn ich an sein Gesicht denke, hehe.

Aber wer will, der kann natürlich .. musste es nur mal los werden


----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Oktober 2014)

Hab es auch wieder angemacht. 
Hab damit meinen wesentlichen Unterschied feststellen können. Nur sauber machen war schwieriger. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## Whippy (6. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir funktionierts. Von daher! Alles gut ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinex (6. Oktober 2014)

Alles hälts natürlich nicht ab, aber musste letztens, als ich mein altes Hardtail ohne Guard mal wieder ausgeritten habe, dass ich des Ding echt vermisse


----------



## der_erce (7. Oktober 2014)

Kommt auf den Matsch an. Es hilft schon bisl. Aber bei richtig heftigen Matschfahrten bleibt das Gesicht nicht verschont. Allerdings ist es schon besser als ganz ohne


----------



## Mithras (7. Oktober 2014)

Geht doch nix über gescheite Steckschutzbleche!


----------



## DaBot (7. Oktober 2014)

Doch, die Optik.


----------



## der_erce (7. Oktober 2014)

Schei* auf die Optik wenn dir der Dreck um die Ohren/Augen fliegt.


----------



## wurstzipfel (7. Oktober 2014)

Hast halt mit ner Lefty das Problem 
Das es keine gibt


----------



## Whippy (7. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht macht etwas Farbe das Ganze ja besser? ^^

http://www.mrc-trading.de/Schlammschutz/MarshGuard-Mudfender/Marsh-Guard-Schutzblech-farbig-rot.html


----------



## DaBot (7. Oktober 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Schei* auf die Optik wenn dir der Dreck um die Ohren/Augen fliegt.



Ich meine das so: Steckschutzbleche < Dreck im Gesicht < Marsh-Guard ;-)


----------



## der_erce (7. Oktober 2014)

Lol


----------



## Mithras (7. Oktober 2014)

Die waren auch als Scherz gedacht  ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (7. Oktober 2014)

Ironie war im Büro heute aus ;-) stand aufm Schlauch. Aber hier im Forum weiß man ja auch nie


----------



## der_erce (7. Oktober 2014)

Erzähl nix @Mithras. Das kommt ans Jedi ran. Singlespeed und Steckschutzblech aus Carbon


----------



## Mithras (7. Oktober 2014)

17,36... es wird immer weniger


----------



## rnReaper (8. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder n bisschen Farbe rein bringen.








Hoffentlich gibts bald mal wieder ein paar Tage ohne grauen Himmel.


----------



## flo_aus_ka (9. Oktober 2014)

ich hab gestern mal ne kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht. KA-Hedwigsquelle-Wattkopf-Totermannstein-KA. 

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage, macht ihr eure Fotos auf Touren mit Handys oder habt ihr extra ne Kamera dabei?


----------



## Haukejunior (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich nehme mein Handy


----------



## Haukejunior (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich nehme mein Handy


----------



## rnReaper (9. Oktober 2014)

Je nach dem, wie der Plan ist: Handy, Kompakt (meistens) oder Dslr


----------



## rnReaper (9. Oktober 2014)

Nach ein wenig Inspiration bei der Effekt-Wahl, hier aus der Community 





Ne Rote Sattelklemme fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flo_aus_ka (9. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geil, rnReaper! Bearbeitung passt super, da freut sich das Hobby-Fotografen-Herz


----------



## rnReaper (9. Oktober 2014)

So.. Genug für heute


----------



## flo_aus_ka (10. Oktober 2014)

Das hat Desktophintergrundpotential! (Gibts das Wort überhaupt?  ) 

Das werde ich auch mal probieren.


----------



## rnReaper (10. Oktober 2014)

Hätte ich doch blos mein Mudguard dran gelassen


----------



## Mithras (10. Oktober 2014)

Das gehört so .. da muss noch mehr .. da stehen die Frauen drauf..


----------



## rnReaper (10. Oktober 2014)

Weiß ich doch. Wollt nur das Thema noch mal auf die Schüppe nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (10. Oktober 2014)

Trailcenter Rabenberg ist toll,weniger toll gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt ein Platten vorne ;-)
naja,bis zum Parkplatz geschleppt,Milch rein,und weiter gings...
Super Wetter,Super Trails ...


----------



## Loco1986 (11. Oktober 2014)

So, heute endlich bekommen und natürlich direkt aufgebaut.
Leider musses erstmal warten da ich gestern 2 Weißheitszähne gezogen bekommen hab 




Sobald ich wieder kann gehts ab in den Wald


----------



## rnReaper (11. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du schnell genug bist, wird der Mund gekühlt 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## flo_aus_ka (11. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Ding, noch so jungfräulich 

Hab meinen Hobel mal im Garten aufgestellt zum posen


----------



## rnReaper (11. Oktober 2014)

Ist das tatsächlich das selbe Bike? 
Was quali so ausmachen kann^^


----------



## flo_aus_ka (11. Oktober 2014)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Ist das tatsächlich das selbe Bike?
> Was quali so ausmachen kann^^



Jap 

Umd geputzt ist es auch


----------



## jetzi2002 (11. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Loco1986 (11. Oktober 2014)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, noch so jungfräulich
> 
> Hab meinen Hobel mal im Garten aufgestellt zum posen


Seh ich da noch die schwarze Scheibe hinten? *duck*


----------



## flo_aus_ka (11. Oktober 2014)

Loco1986 schrieb:


> Seh ich da noch die schwarze Scheibe hinten? *duck*



Scheiße, das ist jetzt peinlich  Hab ich prompt ausgebaut das Ding


----------



## Whippy (11. Oktober 2014)

Vivid Air getestet 
Ich bin begeistert. So ein geniales Ansprechverhalten.  Ich könnt die ganze Zeit nur noch strahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loco1986 (11. Oktober 2014)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Scheiße, das ist jetzt peinlich  Hab ich prompt ausgebaut das Ding


Das war meine erste Amtshandlung nachdem mein Nerve geschlüpft war


----------



## Canyon_Bomber (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo an alSonntagch gebe einfach auch mal mein Nerve 8.0 zum besten. Bis auf Schaltwerk, Umwerfer ist nix mehr Original *Technik-Nerd*  


Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Alexhazard (12. Oktober 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Trailcenter Rabenberg ist toll,weniger toll gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt ein Platten vorne ;-)
> naja,bis zum Parkplatz geschleppt,Milch rein,und weiter gings...
> Super Wetter,Super Trails ...


Rabenberg fetzt, da war ich auch schon!


----------



## Loco1986 (12. Oktober 2014)

So, die ersten 50 km sind drauf.
Artgerecht natürlich


----------



## MUD´doc (12. Oktober 2014)

Schnell das Wetter ausgenutzt, bevor es zum Alt-Opel-Treff ging


----------



## Sauerland1 (12. Oktober 2014)

Im Nordseeurlaub - fremdgegangen 




und dann heute wieder zu Haus


----------



## Dice8 (13. Oktober 2014)

Willingen.


----------



## buergie (13. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild von meinem.


----------



## smlyyy (13. Oktober 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Willingen.



Warst Du am WE zufällig auch in Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (13. Oktober 2014)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Warst Du am WE zufällig auch in Winterberg?


Ne, war nur am Sonntag in Willingen. Nächste Woche Montag eventuell Winterberg.


----------



## Dice8 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hier nochmal ein paar Fotos vom aktuellen Aufbau meines Trailbikes:


----------



## varadero (14. Oktober 2014)

Spectral AL und CF (1st gen) am Wildkogel


----------



## flo_aus_ka (14. Oktober 2014)

Von meiner kleinen Tour am Sonntag.


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Oktober 2014)

Das gute alte Torque FRX Ltd. 9.0 von 2011 mal ein bisschen gepimpt


----------



## Michi92 (16. Oktober 2014)

Mein Torque Enduro vor der Haustüre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (17. Oktober 2014)

Und hier noch meins... bevor es etwas eingebräunt wurde.


----------



## Alexhazard (18. Oktober 2014)

Meins mal wieder. Jetzt mit neuer/leichterer Kurbel umd 14,65kg


----------



## Alexhazard (18. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Boardi05 (19. Oktober 2014)

Gestern hat dann endlich alles gepasst, nach drei Jahren warten, mitte/ende Oktober, kein Schnee, Kaiserwetter, schön warm, alle Schutzhütten geschlossen, daher total off season, Zeit die Drei Zinnen in angriff zu nehmen, um 5 Uhr aufestanden und rein ins Auto. 

Warum offseason? Weil alle Wege da oben verboten sind mitn Bike und es sind immer extrem viele Leute unterwegs.

Monte Cristallo vom Parkplatz aus






nach gut zwei Stunden, treten, schieben, tragen dann das erste mal die Drei Zinnen vor den Augen






Rauf bis zur Drei Zinnen Hütte











Pflichtbilder der Drei Zinnen











Ausblick vom Paternsattel






Büllelejoch

















Büllelejoch Hütte






Zurück auf die Drei Zinnen Hütte






Und einmal unter der Nordwand durch











und einmal kurz vor der Abfahrt











selbst für mich eine sehr besondere Runde, da man einfach auf den richtigen Zeitpunkt warten muss.


----------



## wurstzipfel (19. Oktober 2014)

Du hast verdammtes Glück da zu wohnen !


----------



## flo_aus_ka (19. Oktober 2014)

@Boardi05 Sehr geil! Meine Schwiegereltern waren dieses Jahr bei den Zinnen wandern und haben von der Gegend geschwärmt. 

Und deine Bilder setzen nochmal einen drauf


----------



## Haukejunior (19. Oktober 2014)

Hammer


----------



## Haukejunior (19. Oktober 2014)

War auch wieder Unterwegs. Leider ist das Bild nicht so von guter Qualität aber besser als gar keins  Es ist aus Mojtin SK.






Gruß Danny


----------



## Alexhazard (19. Oktober 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> War auch wieder Unterwegs. Leider ist das Bild nicht so von guter Qualität aber besser als gar keins  Es ist aus Mojtin SK.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329907
> ...


 Soo schlecht ist das Bild gar net!!


----------



## smlyyy (19. Oktober 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> War auch wieder Unterwegs. Leider ist das Bild nicht so von guter Qualität aber besser als gar keins  Es ist aus Mojtin SK.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329907
> ...



First of all; Sehr schönes Bike. 
Aber was ist das rote Ding, vorne an der Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (19. Oktober 2014)

Das war am Bike dran. Ist ne Schutztülle von Fox  fand sie irgendwie nicht schädlich und habe sie einfach mal dran gelassen


----------



## cast0r (19. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Gestern hat dann endlich alles gepasst, nach drei Jahren warten, mitte/ende Oktober, kein Schnee, Kaiserwetter, schön warm, alle Schutzhütten geschlossen, daher total off season, Zeit die Drei Zinnen in angriff zu nehmen, um 5 Uhr aufestanden und rein ins Auto.
> 
> Warum offseason? Weil alle Wege da oben verboten sind mitn Bike und es sind immer extrem viele Leute.



Traumhaft, schon zweimal zu Fuss umrundet. Vor einigen Jahren 2 Biker während der Saison?! auf dem mittleren Weg um die Zinnen getroffen - haben aber fast nur getragen/geschoben.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder da.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Oktober 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> Du hast verdammtes Glück da zu wohnen !



Ja is ganz ok , aber ich bin da jetzt auch erst das zweite Mal gewesen und muss knapp 250km fahren.



flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> @Boardi05 Sehr geil! Meine Schwiegereltern waren dieses Jahr bei den Zinnen wandern und haben von der Gegend geschwärmt.
> 
> Und deine Bilder setzen nochmal einen drauf



Ist ne tolle Gegen, aber leider total überlaufen. Sogar am Samstag, wo alle Hütten geschlossen wars echt voll, will nicht wissen wie es da im Sommer zugeht.



cast0r schrieb:


> Traumhaft, schon zweimal zu Fuss umrundet. Vor einigen Jahren 2 Biker während der Saison?! auf dem mittleren Weg um die Zinnen getroffen - haben aber fast nur getragen/geschoben.
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder da.



In der Zeit wo die Hütten offen haben, muss es mit dem Bike einfach nur ne Qual sein, man kommt schwer weiter. In der Gegend sind auch alle Wege verboten und die Förster stehen da gern in der Gegend rum und kassieren 75€. 

Es war einfach ein Glückstreffer, perfektes Wetter, kein Schnee, Hütten alle geschlossen und relativ wenige Wanderer und zum glück keine an den Trailabschnitten die in Richtung S2 gingen (kann man sich voll auf den Trail konzentrieren).


----------



## Drahtesel_ (20. Oktober 2014)

Sodele... erstmal ist die Mühle fertig. Im Winter gehts weiter mit Cockpit & Antrieb.

Geändert wurde:

Ergon Griffe
Sqlab 611
XT Bremse + Scheiben RT76
XT Kassette
LRS Hope Pro Evo II + Flow Ex (Tubeless mit Schwalbe Hans Dampf)
RS Reverb

Gewicht folgt noch... aber klettert auch unabhängig davon ganz gut. 

Hier im Herbst-Kleid:









Und was romantisches zum Abschluss:


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Oktober 2014)

HI,

ich stell mal mein Freeduro ein.



Die Gabel wird noch auf 180mm aufgebohrt(aktuell 170mm) und es hat ein x-fusion HLR air platz gefunden....


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Oktober 2014)

N paar Bilder vom Samstag hab ich noch gefunden


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Oktober 2014)

Heute gings nicht ganz so schnell rauf und runter, aber spaß hats gmacht und die Wanderer und Turis staunen alle wenn man mitn Bike auf dem weißen Zeugs rumfährt


----------



## littlewhity (25. Oktober 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Heute gings nicht ganz so schnell rauf und runter, aber spaß hats gmacht und die Wanderer und Turis staunen alle wenn man mitn Bike auf dem weißen Zeugs rumfährt



echt!?
man kann auf dem weißen Zeug fahren?? wusste ich als Biker nichtmal

PS: schöne Bilder... Wie immer


----------



## Loco1986 (26. Oktober 2014)

Natürlich kann man auf dem weißen zeug fahren. Macht sogar richtig Spaß mit entsprechendem Profil auf den Reifen (was ich hier einfach mal vorraussetze )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (26. Oktober 2014)

Boardi, was ist das für ein Lenker? Chromag?


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Oktober 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Boardi, was ist das für ein Lenker? Chromag?



Raceface Atlas KashMoney


----------



## der_erce (26. Oktober 2014)

Ahh. Ok. Merci. Da gibts glaub ich auch Kurbeln oder? Schweineteuer wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Oktober 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ahh. Ok. Merci. Da gibts glaub ich auch Kurbeln oder? Schweineteuer wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Kurbel hab ich mal auf der HP von Raceface gsehen, der Lenker is aber nur n paar € teurer als der normale Atlas


----------



## waldi28 (26. Oktober 2014)

Mein Stealth-Bomber ist endlich fertig. 
Ich denke jetzt wird nichts mehr geändert. Aber man weiß ja nie .


----------



## kommaklar (26. Oktober 2014)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Mein Stealth-Bomber ist endlich fertig.
> Ich denke jetzt wird nichts mehr geändert. Aber man weiß ja nie .


Mir gefällt es sehr gut...
Fehlt nur noch eine schwarze Kassette!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (26. Oktober 2014)

Da geb ich dir recht. Aber wie ich ja schon geschrieben hab: Man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Oktober 2014)

Sehr sehr schönes Strive, so in der Richtung wollte ich es auch "umbauen", hätte aber der Pike auch originale matt/glänzend schwarze Decals spendiert.


----------



## DiHo (26. Oktober 2014)

ja was ist denn da los....
sehe ich da noch Weiß an der Box und an der Kurbel?  ts ts ts ts ts ts


----------



## waldi28 (26. Oktober 2014)

Du hast noch das Weiß an den Laufrädern und das Blau am Umstellhebel des Dämpfers vergessen.
Da bin ich noch am Überlegen was man da machen kann. Wenn jemand Ideen hat, immer her damit.


----------



## potzblitzer (26. Oktober 2014)

Schwarzer Sagring fehlt noch


----------



## Dice8 (28. Oktober 2014)

Der Spacerturm muss weg.


----------



## der_erce (28. Oktober 2014)

Das Strive sieht sehr stimmig aus, wär mir persönlich aber einfach zu eintönig. Den ein oder anderen Akzent würde das Konzept sicher verkraften.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. November 2014)

Heute durch die Lärchenwälder gesurft, herrlich


----------



## Flachgauer05 (1. November 2014)

*@waldi28 :*

denn weißen Sram Schriftzug an der Kurbel, kann man leicht mit 800er Naßschleifpapier entfernen 
danach nochmal polieren fertig... 
die meißten anderen Schriftzüge bekommt man mit Nitroverdünnung bzw Aceton weg...
bei anderen kleinere Teile kann man Modellbaufarbe verwenden, hält super... und schaut dann aus wie original schwarz

Fotos von mein Stealth Bomber im Album


Grüße

PS: eine schwarze Kassette ist wirklich Pflicht , die silberne passt gar nicht ;-)


----------



## flo_aus_ka (1. November 2014)

Sieht schon fett aus 

Mein GC ist da eher unauffällig, bearbeitet mit Inschdagrämm  von der heutigen Tour. Nebel + Sonne inklusive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni ES5 (2. November 2014)

Nach dem ich mein Strive in den letzten Jahren durch viele Bike-Parks gescheucht habe, wird es jetzt
wohl nur noch für Freeride und Endurotouren herhalten müssen.
Gestern ist mein neues DHX gekommen und wurde gleich,

 bei super Wetter im Bikepark Braunlage ausprobiert
Was soll ich sagen einfach nur geil


----------



## waldi28 (2. November 2014)

Flachgauer05 schrieb:


> *@waldi28 :*
> 
> denn weißen Sram Schriftzug an der Kurbel, kann man leicht mit 800er Naßschleifpapier entfernen
> danach nochmal polieren fertig...
> ...



Danke für den Tip mit der Modellbaufarbe. Werd ich direkt mal am Umstellhebel des Dämpfers probieren.
Die Beschriftung an der Kurbel und an der Box möchte ich schon gerne behalten, aber in Schwarz. Ich muss mal schaun, ob ich das irgendwie geplottet bekomme.


----------



## dasLasso (2. November 2014)

Nerve AM 7.0 2010er reanimiert.. Sonntag Uhlbergturm Bonlanden Sicht Richtung Reulinger Alb


----------



## findel (6. November 2014)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Gestern hat dann endlich alles gepasst, nach drei Jahren warten, mitte/ende Oktober, kein Schnee, Kaiserwetter, schön warm, alle Schutzhütten geschlossen, daher total off season, Zeit die Drei Zinnen in angriff zu nehmen, um 5 Uhr aufestanden und rein ins Auto.


----------



## findel (6. November 2014)

Sorry, aber verbotene Wege zu fahren ist die eine Sache, diese aber auch noch in einem Forum zu posten ist schon echt bes..... Und dann wundern, wenn es immer mehr Verbote gibt.


----------



## dasLasso (6. November 2014)

Naja ich bin dankbar fuer die bilder und finde das weniger dramatisch


----------



## sp8 (6. November 2014)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Nach dem ich mein Strive in den letzten Jahren durch viele Bike-Parks gescheucht habe, wird es jetzt
> wohl nur noch für Freeride und Endurotouren herhalten müssen.
> Gestern ist mein neues DHX gekommen und wurde gleich,Anhang anzeigen 332731 bei super Wetter im Bikepark Braunlage ausprobiert
> Was soll ich sagen einfach nur geil



Das Torque ist ja auch ganz nett  aber muss schon sagen, das alte Strive ist optisch schon ein geiler Hobel. Hoffe nur dass die neuen auch so gut rauskommen wenn sie denn mal irgendwann im nächsten Jahrzehnt ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. November 2014)

Suuuuuperenduro. Hohenberg mit Blick auf die Burg Trifels (Pfälzerwald)


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. November 2014)

.


----------



## Loco1986 (8. November 2014)

Einmal hätte auch gereicht


----------



## whurr (8. November 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Suuuuuperenduro. Hohenberg mit Blick auf die Burg Trifels (Pfälzerwald)


Sieht gut aus.

Ist das ein L?

Bei S und beim EX in M passt der Vivid mit Piggi nach unten nämlich nicht. Beim S schlägt er oben am Rahmen und beim EX schlägt ein Einstellrad an der Wippe an.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (8. November 2014)

Ja ist ein L FRX. Ein Kollege fährt ein M FRX und da passt der Dämpfer auch so rum.


----------



## OliverH (8. November 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem 2012er Nerve AM:


----------



## biketiger2 (8. November 2014)

OliverH schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem 2012er Nerve AM:


Ich glaube, es ist eine Nummer zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (8. November 2014)

Heute das gute Wetter mal ausgenutzt und paar Trails geschreddert.













Die Felgen Decals sind weg... wirkt bisl cleaner


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (8. November 2014)

Hier mal meine Trailbitch, inzwischen zerlegt geschlachtet und bereit zum entlacken


----------



## mohlo (9. November 2014)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Trailbitch, inzwischen zerlegt geschlachtet und bereit zum entlacken



Sehr schön. Besitze das gleiche Bike. Werde es aber im Frühjahr durch ein Strive AL 7.0 Race ersetzen.
Zum wievielten mal hast du denn die hintere Sitzstrebe tauschen müssen?


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (9. November 2014)

mohlo schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Besitze das gleiche Bike. Werde es aber im Frühjahr durch ein Strive AL 7.0 Race ersetzen.
> Zum wievielten mal hast du denn die hintere Sitzstrebe tauschen müssen?



Ja ist echt ein klasse Bike, macht auch erstaunlich viel mit, wurde jetzt aber erstmal von nem Torque abgelöst bis ichs wieder frisch aufbaue.
Die Strebe musste ich bis jetzt einmal tauschen, ist an der Schweißnaht von dieser kleinen Strebe was zur Schaltaugenaufnahme geht, gerissen.


----------



## OliverH (10. November 2014)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es ist eine Nummer zu klein.


Nee, passt eigentlich, hab in Koblenz damals auch auf der XL gesessen und die war spürbar zu groß.

Den Lenker könnt ich vielleicht wirklich noch ein klein wenig mehr nach hinten drehen.


----------



## bikegrapher (10. November 2014)

Hier mein brandneues Spectral AL 8.0 EX in RAW. Passt gut zum Herbst, oder? Weitere Pics im gleichen Album.


----------



## Whippy (10. November 2014)

Weiter geht es mit dem abspecken. Mal schauen ob ich sie heute oder morgen einbaue.


----------



## Haukejunior (13. November 2014)

Whippy schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mit dem abspecken. Mal schauen ob ich sie heute oder morgen einbaue.



Carbon Cranks Boots auch zu gelegt?


----------



## Whippy (13. November 2014)

Nö. Ist denk ich nicht nötig.


----------



## S1lverSurf3r (14. November 2014)

Ein paar Pics von meinen Spectral 7.9 in Electric Blue. Leider fehlen mir noch die Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (14. November 2014)




----------



## DiHo (16. November 2014)

Hm....
Also je länger ich die neuen Strives sehe .....
Am Anfang hat mir das rote Spectral ja noch gefallen aber jetzt gefallen mir die "eckigen" Rahmen überhaubt nicht mehr.
Bin froh noch ein "rundes" Strive zu haben.

Obwohl, ist ja alles Geschmackssache sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife.


----------



## Thor79 (16. November 2014)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Radl nach heutigem Ausritt, Wetter war mir egal


----------



## Haukejunior (16. November 2014)

Einfach schick. Fährst du tubeless?


----------



## Thor79 (16. November 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Einfach schick. Fährst du tubeless?



nein ist kein Tubeless, hab ich auch nicht vor, passt schon


----------



## Icono (17. November 2014)

Auch mehr die Chance gering ist: Gibt es Fotos in Natura vom Endurace AL? Ich finde leider nur haufenweise Fotos vom Carbon Modell.


----------



## derbikeradler (17. November 2014)




----------



## stefan_rgbg (18. November 2014)

Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 - Sch** aufs Wetter... 

*http://tinyurl.com/nudrg76*


----------



## Ste2014 (23. November 2014)

27.5 - 29 - 26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (24. November 2014)

stefan_rgbg schrieb:


> Canyon Strive ESX 9.0 - Sch** aufs Wetter...
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/nudrg76*




Der Sattel


----------



## stick007 (24. November 2014)

Grand Canyon CF SL 6.9 - Modelljahr 2014


----------



## flo_aus_ka (24. November 2014)

Zwei Canyons in natürlicher Umgebung


----------



## Sebbo84 (24. November 2014)

Seit Samstag in meinem Besitz.

Canyon Spectral AL29 7.9 MJ.2014


----------



## Loco1986 (24. November 2014)

flo_aus_ka schrieb:


> Zwei Canyons in natürlicher Umgebung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 338138
> Anhang anzeigen 338139


Das Graue Nerve, is das es 2015er? Sieht so hell aus


----------



## flo_aus_ka (24. November 2014)

Loco1986 schrieb:


> Das Graue Nerve, is das es 2015er? Sieht so hell aus



Das ist das Bike von meinem Mitfahrer, müsste aber das 2014er sein. Hat er glaub ich im März gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (24. November 2014)




----------



## dasLasso (24. November 2014)

@Sebbo84 /all: wo gibts denn dieses Minischutzblech für vorne (fuer ne Talas 32/2010er)?


----------



## mohlo (24. November 2014)

dasLasso schrieb:


> @Sebbo84 /all: wo gibts denn dieses Minischutzblech für vorne (fuer ne Talas 32/2010er)?


http://www.canyon.com/en/accessories/#category=F02&id=49185


----------



## andyyy85 (25. November 2014)

Mein spectral 7.0 ex


----------



## varadero (25. November 2014)

Mein 2014er Spectral AL 9.9SL bei einer Runde auf den Salzburger Hausberg (Gaisberg):


 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 




never ending season?


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. November 2014)

Was für ein herrlicher Herbsttag...


----------



## hepp (25. November 2014)

Wo hast Du denn die Bilder gemacht? Die Hardt in GL?


----------



## MTB-Kao (25. November 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn die Bilder gemacht? Die Hardt in GL?



Yepp


----------



## hepp (25. November 2014)

Da war ich am Sonntag auch noch unterwegs, vielleich fahren wir uns ja mal über den Weg.


----------



## Icono (25. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (25. November 2014)

mein Torque


----------



## filiale (25. November 2014)

Icono schrieb:


>



Du schläfst mit Deinem Bike ... sehr cool


----------



## Loco1986 (26. November 2014)

Hatte auch mal wieder ein bisschen Spaß 




Männer spielen eben gerne im Dreck


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. November 2014)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 338491 Anhang anzeigen 338492 mein Torque


Schickes Ding!

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, da ich mein Torque aktuell in einem sehr ähnlichen Setup viel auf Endurotouren bewege:
Was bringt der MudGuard hinten? Hällt der die Region um das Schaltwerk schön sauber oder hilfts eher nur dem Sitzrohr?


----------



## der_erce (27. November 2014)

Wie soll der denn das Schaltwerk schützen?  Wenn überhaupt etwas dann den Hintern.


----------



## Dice8 (27. November 2014)

Ich würde den Mudguard an seiner Stelle lieber an der Gabel montieren. Da bringt der auch was.


----------



## hepp (27. November 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wie soll der denn das Schaltwerk schützen?  Wenn überhaupt etwas dann den Hintern.


Ich glaube er meint den Umwerfer, nicht das Schaltwerk.


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. November 2014)

@der_erce
Sooooorrryyy, natürlich nicht das Schaltwerk. Ich meinte den Umwerfer. Schande über mich!

@Dice8
An der Gabel fahre ich auch einen.
Dennoch hab ich mir überlegt so nen Ding auch mal an genau diese Position zu tun. War mir noch nicht ganz sicher, was ich damit alles Schütze. Bringt das was oder bleibt dadurch nur an ner kleinen Stelle das Sitzrohr sauber?


----------



## der_erce (27. November 2014)

Achso...Umwerfer  An den hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Das mag sein, dass der Umwerfer etwas geschützt wird. Vorne bringt er schon was. Hab an meinem FRX einen dran und ich kann sagen, es reduziert den Dreck, aber ganz ohne gehts nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (27. November 2014)

Ich habe auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das Teil irgendwie hinten zu montieren, allerdings eher unten an die Kettenstreben. Ich habe zwar keinen Umwerfer aber die Stelle sammelt Dreck ohne Ende und man nimmt immer den halben Wald mit nach Hause.


----------



## Dice8 (27. November 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das Teil irgendwie hinten zu montieren, allerdings eher unten an die Kettenstreben. Ich habe zwar keinen Umwerfer aber der Stelle sammelt Dreck ohne Ende und man nimmt immer den halben Wald mit nach Hause.



Dagegen hilft sowas wenn man es leicht modifiziert: 
http://www.obi.de/decom/product/LUX_Druckspruehgeraet_5_l_Aktion/3915352


----------



## hepp (27. November 2014)

Das bekommst Du doch nie und nimmer montiert


----------



## Bike_Ride (27. November 2014)

hepp schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das Teil irgendwie hinten zu montieren, allerdings eher unten an die Kettenstreben. Ich habe zwar keinen Umwerfer aber der Stelle sammelt Dreck ohne Ende und man nimmt immer den halben Wald mit nach Hause.



Genau darum gings mir auch! 
Gefühlt hab ich dann mehr Dreck als Alu am Rad


----------



## dirkknight (27. November 2014)

tag zusammen! gesell mich mal dazu.. mein neues spectral 7 ex:


----------



## der_erce (27. November 2014)

Ganz cool, aber bei den Helmshots fokusier ich nur auf den Waldboden. Man sieht weder wo es hingeht, noch richtig was vom Bike. Das mittendrin ist eher suboptimal. Entweder radikal direkt von oben aufs Bike oder eben Cam nen tick weiter hoch. So hab ich ständig das Bedürfnis nach oben blicken zu wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkknight (27. November 2014)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ganz cool, aber bei den Helmshots fokusier ich nur auf den Waldboden. Man sieht weder wo es hingeht, noch richtig was vom Bike. Das mittendrin ist eher suboptimal. Entweder radikal direkt von oben aufs Bike oder eben Cam nen tick weiter hoch. So hab ich ständig das Bedürfnis nach oben blicken zu wollen.



da haste recht! war n kompromiss.. hab in 1440 gefilmt, von oben is bei 16:9 einiges gecropped


----------



## der_erce (27. November 2014)

Da hab ich gerade im Film und Video Bereich nen Thread genau zu dem Thema aufgemacht. Es gibt Software wo man sich quasi im DIY-Verfahren mit bisl Aufwand ne Art Superview basteln kann. D.h. von deiner 1440 Footage bleibt mehr übrig, da sie nicht gecropped sondern speziell verzerrt wird. Habs selbst noch nicht ausprobiert aber vielleicht kommst du ja vor mir dazu


----------



## dirkknight (27. November 2014)

Sehr cool, da schau ich später mal rein


----------



## der_erce (27. November 2014)

Ja mach mal  Hier ist der Link


----------



## LukasL (27. November 2014)

dirkknight schrieb:


> tag zusammen! gesell mich mal dazu.. mein neues spectral 7 ex:



Gefällt mir sehr gut! Vorallem mal ein Video mit gescheiter Mukke!


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. November 2014)

@dirkknight 
Die weissen Maxxis Schriftzüge gibt es doch nur auf den 29" Reifen oder ?


----------



## dirkknight (27. November 2014)

wurstzipfel schrieb:


> @dirkknight
> Die weissen Maxxis Schriftzüge gibt es doch nur auf den 29" Reifen oder ?


Kann ich nichts zu sagen.. Ist ein 27,5er! Vielleicht OEM?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (27. November 2014)

Weiße Schrift ist mein ich immer auf OEM Reifen. Wenn du die im im Handel kaufst sind die dann immer gelb. 

Gesendet von meinem Taschenrechner!


----------



## wurstzipfel (27. November 2014)

Also so im Handel nicht erhältlich? 
Schade,ich mag diesen gelben Maxxis Schriftzug nicht


----------



## jeckill (28. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. November 2014)

Sehr geile Aussicht!


----------



## niemand66 (28. November 2014)

es wird wohl Winter


----------



## varadero (28. November 2014)




----------



## Motorecky (30. November 2014)

Y


----------



## ch101 (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
meine neuste Errungschaft möchte ich auch mal vorstellen.
Habe noch die letzten Sonnenstrahlen ausnutzen können.
Grüße aus dem Flachland

P.S.: Pedale wurden schon getauscht


----------



## OliverH (3. Dezember 2014)

ch101 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 340393
> 
> Hallo zusammen,
> meine neuste Errungschaft möchte ich auch mal vorstellen.
> ...



Bisschen wenig Luft im Dämpfer...


----------



## ch101 (4. Dezember 2014)

OliverH schrieb:


> Bisschen wenig Luft im Dämpfer...


Ganz doof gefragt: Warum?


----------



## Dice8 (4. Dezember 2014)

ch101 schrieb:


> Ganz doof gefragt: Warum?


Der Hinterbau deines AL+ ist nicht komplett ausgefahren. So sieht es zumindest auf dem Foto aus. Entweder der Dämpfer ist nicht komplett aufgepumpt oder der Dämpfer ist zu kurz (Ab Werk 190*51mm).


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Dezember 2014)

Es macht den Anschein, als ob der Dämpfer ohne Belastung schon ziemlich weit drin ist. Die Wippe steht auch sehr hoch.

Da ich in den letzten Jahren bei den ganzen Modellen bei Canyon aber nicht mehr ganz durchblicken, was ist das für ein Rad?

2013er Nerve AL ?

Edit: da war wohl wer schneller, als ich noch am googlen war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (4. Dezember 2014)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> [...]
> 2013er Nerve AL ?



Das ist ein 2014er Nerve AL+ (150mm am Heck). Habe ich auch im Fuhrpark als Trailbike.


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Dezember 2014)

Joa dann sollte das eher in etwa so aussehen: http://www.essexhertsmtb.co.uk/ehmtb_images/reviews/canyon/canyon-al+-6.0-1.jpg


----------



## verano (4. Dezember 2014)

Sieht irgendwie komisch aus. Der Gummiring zeigt noch genug Platz im Federweg an. Sollte aber tatsächlich so wenig Luft im Dämpfer sein, dass nicht einmal der Hinterbau ordentlich ausgerichtet wird, dann stimmt doch was nicht. 
Es sein denn, dass Bike wurde in den Wald getragen.


----------



## holgiduke (4. Dezember 2014)

Kannst du mit dieser Satteleinstellung fahren? Der wäre mir vorne viel zu hoch, sollte eher waagerecht sein oder im unbelasteten Zustand vorne eher noch etwas tiefer.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## ch101 (4. Dezember 2014)

Es ist ein Nerve AL+ 8.0 in Größe M
Der Sattel wurde bereits unterwegs geändert 
Den Dämpfer habe ich nachgemessen. Er ist komplett ausgefahren und hat auch die Maße 190*51mm. Druck ist definitiv genug drauf. Habe es gerade eben noch selbst überprüft.

Das Nerve AL+ im ersten Post auf der folgenden Seite sieht doch genauso aus, oder?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nerve-al.607855/page-3

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## Bike_Ride (4. Dezember 2014)

Schwierig aus der Perspektive!
Wenn du aber alles nachgeprüft hast passt es ja!
Ich denke es sah im ersten Moment etwas komisch aus, weil das Rad hinten doch deutlich höher steht.
Ist mir im in der Perspektive auch nicht aufgefallen. Bei genauer Betrachtung sieht man aber, wie viel höher das steht.
Stehen beide Räder gleich, sollte es passen.

Also alles Gut  Einfach ne optische Täuschung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverbigler (4. Dezember 2014)

So, nun auch mit 1x11 unterwegs, minus 600g, aktuell 13.52kg, war zwar teuer aber ich möchte nicht mehr zurück, Grüsse Oliver


Rahmen

Canyon Torque EX (m) 180mm

Dämpfer

Rock Shox Vivid Air 2014 240mm

Gabel

RockShox Lyrik RC Solo Air 170mm

Steuersatz

Cane Creek 40

Schaltwerk

SRAM X01

Schaltgriff

SRAM X01 Trigger

Bremsgriffe

Avid Elixir 9 Trail

Bremsen

Avid Elixir 9 Trail , Scheiben Sram 200/180mm

Naben

Hope Pro II EVO

Zahnkranz

SRAM X01 10-42T

Felgen

Spank Subrosa

Reifen

Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo

Kurbeln

SRAM X01

Kettenblatt

30T

Kette

KMC X11 SL

Lenker

Race Face Next Carbon 35mm 760mm

Vorbau

Race Face Atlas 35/35mm

Griffe

Ergon

Sattel

SDG Circuit

Sattelstütze

Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150mm

Pedale

Wellgo B124B124

Gewicht

13.52 kg


----------



## GZA2003 (4. Dezember 2014)

GRAND CANYON CF SLX 9.9 SL 2014


----------



## flo_aus_ka (4. Dezember 2014)

Von der Ausfahrt gestern


----------



## ch101 (4. Dezember 2014)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Schwierig aus der Perspektive!
> Wenn du aber alles nachgeprüft hast passt es ja!
> Ich denke es sah im ersten Moment etwas komisch aus, weil das Rad hinten doch deutlich höher steht.
> Ist mir im in der Perspektive auch nicht aufgefallen. Bei genauer Betrachtung sieht man aber, wie viel höher das steht.
> ...



Ist mir selbst auch nicht aufgefallen, aber jetzt wo du es sagst merke ichs auch


----------



## chr0815 (4. Dezember 2014)

Na watt iss datt denn untern Weihnachtsbaum ?


----------



## renderscout (5. Dezember 2014)

sodele, frisch eingetroffen... morgen Test Ride!


----------



## wurstzipfel (5. Dezember 2014)

Sehr spezielles Rad !
Gefällt mir sehr gut !!!


----------



## Guru (6. Dezember 2014)

rs1


----------



## Alexhazard (6. Dezember 2014)

Mein einfüralles, jetzt mit Winterfahrwerk und Antrieb vorn!


----------



## Alexhazard (6. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cast0r (7. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Steini86 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin neu hier im Forum und seit neustem auch Canyon Fahrer  

Spectral AL 8.0

Viele Grüße!


----------



## dasLasso (7. Dezember 2014)

Antrieb vorne? ?


----------



## Steini86 (7. Dezember 2014)

Shimano xt 38/24


----------



## dasLasso (7. Dezember 2014)

Ah ok  thx  bei motos gibts tatsächlich two wheel drive


----------



## Steini86 (7. Dezember 2014)

kein Problem,

aber Motos?


----------



## dasLasso (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja gibt ne ktm mit Front antrieb   gutes System   dachte soetwas gibts vllt auch hier fuer mtb


----------



## Steini86 (7. Dezember 2014)

OK


----------



## HansDampf89 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ein letztes Bild von meinem Torque bevor es zerlegt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gavia64 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, suche Photos des Nerve AL 2015 in grey-green, Danke.


----------



## monocito (9. Dezember 2014)

Torque EX Trailflow im Einsatz.


----------



## MoPe. (9. Dezember 2014)

Kleine Änderungen zur Serie.
Taugt mir vollends


----------



## Bike_Atze (11. Dezember 2014)

Nach den ganzen schweren Geschützen mal etwas leichtes für die schnelle Feld- und Waldrunde!


----------



## cilli (11. Dezember 2014)

Bike_Atze schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen schweren Geschützen mal etwas leichtes für die schnelle Feld- und Waldrunde!



Sieht gut aus, top!


----------



## derbikeradler (13. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. Dezember 2014)

Vater und Sohn bei der Arbeit! 

Wird Zeit das er auch das richtige fahren lernt


----------



## Dice8 (14. Dezember 2014)

Heute am Krausberg.


----------



## MadMax167 (14. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal mein Sectral AL in XL.


----------



## Crissi (14. Dezember 2014)

MadMax167 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Sectral AL in XL.



Endlich mal wieder ein Rad ohne farbliche Akzente! Black Beauty .... Thumbs up!!!!!


----------



## MadMax167 (14. Dezember 2014)

Hatte kurz am roten überlegt mich aber dann doch für das schwarz entschieden. 
In der "Farbe" sieht der Rahmen auch nicht sooooo riesig aus finde ich.


----------



## cast0r (14. Dezember 2014)

MadMax167 schrieb:


> Hatte kurz am roten überlegt mich aber dann doch für das schwarz entschieden.
> In der "Farbe" sieht der Rahmen auch nicht sooooo riesig aus finde ich.



Das kleine schwarze... Für alle Gelegenheiten


----------



## Whippy (15. Dezember 2014)

Für alle die noch ein Weihnachtsgeschenk suchen! Und nur in gute Hände abzugeben!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/510077-canyon-strive-es-7-0-grosze-m


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. Dezember 2014)

Die Grammfuchserei geht weiter. 
Neu:
Pike rct3 160mm Solo Air 650B, X01 Kurbel 30T

Alt Lyrik RC2 DH 170mm, Saint Kurbel

Vorher 15,2Kg
Nachher 14,6Kg


----------



## Dennis-Fox (20. Dezember 2014)

Heute mal wieder artgerecht bewegt. 
I Love offseason! 








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal mein neues Torque


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soeren87 (22. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist bekannt das die Bremsscheibe falsch herum montiert ist.


----------



## hucke1982 (22. Dezember 2014)

Soeren87 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 344409
> Mir ist bekannt das die Bremsscheibe falsch herum montiert ist.


Wie hast du die Leitung der Reverb verlegt? Innenverlegt?


----------



## Soeren87 (22. Dezember 2014)

hucke1982 schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Leitung der Reverb verlegt? Innenverlegt?


----------



## hucke1982 (22. Dezember 2014)

...was meint die Gemeinde über diese Art von Bohrung???


----------



## hanz-hanz (22. Dezember 2014)

Why not?
Gewährleistung futsch. Egal, der Rahmen wird schon nicht brechen.
Die Stelle ist schon in Ordnung. Die Tretlagergehäuse und Unterrohre sind dickwandig und wenig belastet.


----------



## HansDampf89 (22. Dezember 2014)

Bei liteville gibt es sogar eine Anleitung  von liteville selbst zum nachrüsten  der Bohrung. Also warum nicht?  Wenns ab Werk kommt, ist es ja auch nur eine Bohrung...


----------



## Soeren87 (23. Dezember 2014)

hucke1982 schrieb:


> ...was meint die Gemeinde über diese Art von Bohrung???


Es wurde ja die bereits vorhandene Bohrung nur minimal vergrößert.
Und was will ich mit Gewährleistung? An das Torque geht eh nix dran.
Ich kann das sagen. Fahre Endurorennen mit dem Ofen. Und ich bin bestimmt der schwerste Fahrer im Forum.

MfG


----------



## morch84 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand live Bilder von den 2015 DHX?


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (24. Dezember 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Die Grammfuchserei geht weiter.
> Neu:
> Pike rct3 160mm Solo Air 650B, X01 Kurbel 30T
> 
> ...



Hast du vorn 27,5". Das sieht nicht so aus. Und hinten fährst du auf high? Passt das gut wenn man vorn "nur" 160mm hat?


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (24. Dezember 2014)

Moin, ich fahr 26" und hinten high, ja. Wie gesagt bin ich es vorher mit 170mm Lyrik gefahren mit der ich ziemlich die gleiche Einbaulänge habe wie mit der 27.5" Pike. Von daher passt mir das von der Geo her. Mir haben auch die 170mm immer gereicht, hatte nie einen Durchschlag und auch anders nie en kompletten Federweg genutzt. Denke nicht das mir jetzt die 10mm fehlen.
Ich fahre halt auch meist Hometrails oder Parks ohne die ganz großen Drops. 
So ist es mein Sorglos aufbau. Enorm tourentauglich, trotzdem stabil genug fürn Park.


----------



## Haukejunior (24. Dezember 2014)

Ok klingt plausibel. Dann weiterhin viel Spaß und Ride on.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. Dezember 2014)

morch84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand live Bilder von den 2015 DHX?



Leider nich, aber hab gestern das erste mal das 2014er DHX Dropzone live gesehen, sieht richtig geil aus.
Denke mal dass 2015er sieht noch nen Ticken fetter aus


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Dezember 2014)

morch84 schrieb:


> Hat jemand live Bilder von den 2015 DHX?


Google? Hier im DHX Thread?


----------



## Icono (26. Dezember 2014)

Vor 2 Tagen noch eingefahren und Kilometer geschrubbt... jetzt Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (26. Dezember 2014)

Passen Mäntel mit Trekking-Profil drauf?


----------



## morch84 (27. Dezember 2014)

schbiker schrieb:


> Google? Hier im DHX Thread?



Danke dir da bin ich ohne dich nicht drauf gekommen  Wenn es so wäre hätte ich nicht gefragt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Dezember 2014)

30sec Google...un weiter??
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1703299
http://images.planetmountainbike.com/2014/09/unibike-2014-Canyon-034-680x453.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=882851115088640&set=p.882851115088640&type=1&theater


----------



## morch84 (27. Dezember 2014)

Das sind die einzigen deswegen frag ich ja hier is gut Herr Schlaumeier(ein schwarzes Dhx mit weißer Schrift gibt es nicht )... die anderen wenn die ersten 2015 er Modelle ankommen bitte Bilder machen Danke


----------



## Colonel Hogan (28. Dezember 2014)

morch84 schrieb:


> Das sind die einzigen deswegen frag ich ja hier is gut Herr Schlaumeier(ein schwarzes Dhx mit weißer Schrift gibt es nicht )... die anderen wenn die ersten 2015 er Modelle ankommen bitte Bilder machen Danke


Die einzigen...is klar. Erste Auslieferung der 15er DHX is schon en paar Wochen her


----------



## Giant XTC (28. Dezember 2014)

Fährt auch im Schnee


----------



## madmike85 (28. Dezember 2014)

3x Torque in freier Wildbahn...


----------



## madmike85 (28. Dezember 2014)

Und meins alleine


----------



## rmfausi (28. Dezember 2014)

@Giant XTC Hallo, welchen Sixpack Lenker hast du moniert? 
Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im voraus. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ToMo74 (28. Dezember 2014)

Winterrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hab meins heute auch das erste mal im Schnee ausgeführt, war richtig genial,trotz der Spinnerei vom Dämpfer


----------



## Ridecanyon (29. Dezember 2014)

Es ist nie zu kalt


----------



## hzN (29. Dezember 2014)

Schicke Bikes! Hat jemand ein Foto vom Canyon AL SLX 29 in der Aktuellen Farbkombi Meteor/red? Auf den Produktfotos siehts zwar dunkel aus aber ist das auch so?


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (29. Dezember 2014)

Winterrunde


----------



## CaptainSky (1. Januar 2015)

Heute habe ich das neue Jahr 2015 mit einer kleinen 38 KM Trainingsrunde eröffnet. Dabei ist das Foto am Flugplatz Haxtergrund in der Nähe von Paderborn entstanden. Mit einem CANYON-Rad zu fahren macht echt Laune! Möchte mein Rad nicht mehr missen. Schließlich sind durch das Radfahren 28 kg in den letzten 10 Monaten geschmolzen. Also Leute haut weiter in die Pedalen. Euer CaptainSky


----------



## SoundVibration (2. Januar 2015)

Kurzes Video mit 
URALT CANYON NERVE ES im Schnee, relaxte tour im Flachen, technisch durch den Untergrund, Wurzeln im Schnee, Stege raufdroppen etc
Viel Spaß


----------



## Whippy (2. Januar 2015)

Vorerst fertig:


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (2. Januar 2015)

Abgesehen von der Boxxer saugeil.


----------



## Whippy (2. Januar 2015)

Danke 
Naaaaa, sowas ist ja immer Geschmackssache. Bin zufrieden. Das zählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauii (3. Januar 2015)

Mein aktueller Hardtail-Aufbau. 
Es gibt noch so einiges zu tuen. 
Nächste Woche werden die Leitungen gekürzt und entlüftet. Mitte/Ende Januar sollten die Mavic Laufräder eintreffen. 
Danach kommt der 1x10 Antrieb an die Reihe. 
Ziel ist es, einen relativ leichten, stabilen und finanzierbaren Aufbau auf die Beine zu stellen.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Januar 2015)




----------



## HK1896 (4. Januar 2015)

Nach 55 km Cross-Tour nördlich von HH.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. Januar 2015)

heute erst mal den Schmutz der letzen Touren runter geschruppt!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (4. Januar 2015)

21 sek... ich brauch da immer sooooo lange


----------



## karsten13 (5. Januar 2015)

das Rad mal im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (5. Januar 2015)

Da ich angesprochen wurde, wie die Farbkombi Grau-Rot aussieht, mal ein Bild von meinem Grand Canyon AL SLX:



Steht kaum benutzt im Arbeitszimmer, da mir noch ´ne passende Hose für das Wetter fehlt :-(


----------



## rmfausi (5. Januar 2015)

Die Farbe sieht richtig Klasse aus, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## hzN (6. Januar 2015)

Ich danke vielmals!


----------



## malteknalte (6. Januar 2015)

Wenn wir schon mal bei den Fotowünschen sind.
Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung Yellowstone oder Grand Canyon AL. Wäre super wenn jemand Fotos vom roten Yellowstone und/oder dem blauen Grand Canyon AL posten würde. Modelle 2015.


----------



## Dice8 (6. Januar 2015)

Nach einer Schnee-, Matsch- Schlammtour.


----------



## dasLasso (7. Januar 2015)

... bist Du auf eine Fliegerbombe gestossen...? ;-)


karsten13 schrieb:


> das Rad mal im Hintergrund


----------



## cesardenostr (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich interessiere mich für das Nerve 9.9 Ltd. 2015.

Leider gibt es auf der Homepage nur das Profilfoto. Gibt es eventuell hier jemanden, der ein paar Bilder in Natura zeigen könnte !?

Danke schon mal vorab !

Gruß,

Björn.


----------



## mx-action (7. Januar 2015)

*Sieht eher wie eine riesen Eichel aus*.



karsten13 schrieb:


> das Rad mal im Hintergrund







Diesmal mit 'ner ollen Klingel für die "Hundebesitzer"
1x11 klappert zu wenig


----------



## 26aintdead (10. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen Torque & Strive Crew 
Habe zwar meinen Bock schon 50 Seiten zuvor gezeigt, aber hier ein kleines Update, jetzt ist eine '11er Fox 40 R drin.
Und gut geputzt war es an dem Tag 
Das schöne Foto hat ein talentierter, guter Kumpel, der Marcos gemacht.

Seid Ihr in Facebook angemeldet?
Dann ist jeder von Euch, falls noch nicht dabei, herzlich eingeladen der Canyon Big Bike Gruppe beizutreten.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/canyonbigbikes/

Ein paar Koblenzer sind auch mit drin 
Würde mich als Torque-Liebhaber, Custom-fanatiker und Admin der Gruppe freuen, Eure Böcke dort zu sehen.

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Januar 2015)

Da der Thermometer heut 18° angezeigt hat, ma le kleine Runde hinterm Haus gmacht, wenn am 10 Jänner auf 1500m solche Plusgrade sind, fragt man sich schon man nicht träumt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Januar 2015)

26aintdead schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Torque & Strive Crew
> Habe zwar meinen Bock schon 50 Seiten zuvor gezeigt, aber hier ein kleines Update, jetzt ist eine '11er Fox 40 R drin.
> Und gut geputzt war es an dem Tag
> Das schöne Foto hat ein talentierter, guter Kumpel, der Marcos gemacht.
> ...



Bin mal beigetreten


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2015)

Moin,

ich fahre jetzt nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder ein Canyon. Nach ausgiebiger Probefahrt in Koblenz habe ich mich bei 1,90m (SL 91,5) für Größe L entschieden. Das XL war zu unhandlich. Einzig der Vorbau musste um 10mm länger gewählt werden. Als bike to go konnte ich es gleich mitnehmen. Die Dame, die mich beraten hat, war wirklich kompetent und sehr angenehm. Toller Service!

Das rad fährt sich - auch Dank der relativ leichten Laufräder - schön spritzig. Die Front ist nicht sonderlich steif. Ich bin mit 100kg aber auch kein Leichtgewicht und deutlich massivere Räder gewohnt. Für den geplanten Einsatzzweck sollte das Rad wie es ist aber passen. Der Hinterbau ist erstaunlich komfortabel. Das Sitzrohr könnte ruhig etwas engere Toleranzen haben. Wird aber gehen.
Die Bremsen, von denen ich beim Blick auf die Specs nicht sonderlich begeistert war (ne XT oder SLX hätte die Kalkulation sicher auch nicht ruiniert) sind im Grunde ok. In die Alpen würde ich damit aber nicht gehen. Ich hatte auf einer Miniabfahrt schon leichtes Druckpunktwandern (ich bin aber auch schwer und fahre sonst Saint). Das hatte ich noch nie mit anderen Bremsen. Aber für einfaches Grundlagentraining und den Weg zur Arbeit wird es reichen.
Insgesamt ein gutes Rad für einen guten Preis. Der Rest der Komponenten ist echt spitze.

Anbei ein paar Bilder. Die Iridium Stütze und Vorbau mussten aber weg. In der Teilekiste lag noch was rum. Ein passender Vorbau kommt auch noch dran.

Gruß,
[email protected]


----------



## Twenty9er (12. Januar 2015)




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Januar 2015)

Beim 2. Bild hast du aber nochmal ordentlich nachbearbeitet


----------



## ToMo74 (13. Januar 2015)

Kleine Mittagsrunde bei 14°C im Januar - traumhaft


----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2015)

Ein aktuelles Bild von meinem TorqueEX 2013. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Alexhazard (13. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Bild von meinem TorqueEX 2013. Gruß rmfausi.


Ein Bild von der Antriebsseite hätte mir noch besser gefallen! Was hast´n für ne SLX Kurbel verbaut?


----------



## Catweazle81 (13. Januar 2015)

@Alexhazard Schau doch mal in @rmfausi Galerie nach


----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2015)

Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, da ist auch eins mit der Antriebsseite dabei. Ja seit zwei Wochen fahre ich eine SLX Kurbel und bin begeistert. An der RatzeFatze Chester Kurbel hat sich die Schraube immer gelöst, den Umwerfer konnte ich auch nur schleifend einstellen. Jetzt funktioniert alles so wie es soll, kein schleifen und auch sauberes schalten geht auch dazu noch. Gewicht habe ich sowieso obendrein gespart.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (13. Januar 2015)

Wohl wahr... die chester ist echt ein schwerer Brocken. 
Aber eine e. 13 Kurbel mit roter Achse wäre auch geile gewesen


----------



## Alexhazard (13. Januar 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @Alexhazard Schau doch mal in @rmfausi Galerie nach


Ah!


----------



## fuchsi88 (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## HansDampf89 (13. Januar 2015)

Und hier meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau, 15,2kg.


----------



## Alexhazard (13. Januar 2015)

Die hab ich zur Zeit montiert. So schön die E Thirteen is, für den Preis bekomm ich fast 3 von meinen!


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. Januar 2015)

Da hast du recht... meine war ein Schnäppchen auf eBay und hat mit Lager auch kaum mehr gekostet als eine SLX, sonst hätte ich sie auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (14. Januar 2015)

Da kommt schon ein wenig Neid in mir hoch! ;-)


----------



## s1monster (14. Januar 2015)

fuchsi88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 350558



Welche Pedale sind das denn?


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. Januar 2015)

Müssten die Sixpack Skywalker sein


----------



## fuchsi88 (14. Januar 2015)

Ja stimmt genau


----------



## derbastian (15. Januar 2015)

gelöscht


----------



## Alexhazard (15. Januar 2015)

derbastian schrieb:


> schick sind meine zwei bilder zwar nicht, aber so schauts halt grad im wald aus.
> 
> (ich dachte ja bis jetzt immer: was tauschen die leute denn ständig irgendwelche teile an ihren super mtbs. jetzt lade ich mein erstes bild hier hoch und muss feststellen, dass ich auch ein wenig davon infiziert bin  )
> Anhang anzeigen 350835 Anhang anzeigen 350836


Ich frag mich grade, was Du an Deinem Hobel amdern


----------



## Alexhazard (15. Januar 2015)

Sollte heißen "ändern willst". Sieht doch top aus der Hobel!


----------



## derbastian (15. Januar 2015)

gelöscht


----------



## iquilibrium (16. Januar 2015)




----------



## Catweazle81 (16. Januar 2015)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351062


… wenn der Sattel jetzt nicht montiert wäre würd ich mir Gedanken machen 
TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (16. Januar 2015)

Richtig geiles Rad


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (16. Januar 2015)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351062


Echt, sau geiles Bild!!!


----------



## HansDampf89 (16. Januar 2015)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351062


Bist du bescheuert?  





Deck das bike zu


----------



## tommy_86 (16. Januar 2015)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351062



HAHA  Weibchen im Bett sind eh überbewertet  Ein wenig Objektophilie schadet nie


----------



## waldi28 (17. Januar 2015)

Ich hab mit meinem Strive heute auch schutzige Sachen gemacht.


----------



## JoGm (18. Januar 2015)

Endlich da, wobei die Bestellung und der Versand echt fix ging. Danke Canyon. Canyon Nerve al 29 8.9 in Meteor Grey- Light Größe L


----------



## merida1506 (18. Januar 2015)

sehr schick, glückwunsch


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (18. Januar 2015)

die Farbe "Meteor Grey" sieht auch echt schick aus, na dann auf´s Bike und los geht die Fahrt mit dem Monsterbike


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Januar 2015)

Torque FRX Ltd. und ich, letzte Ausfahrt in 2014/12/26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauii (23. Januar 2015)

In der letzten Woche kam wieder etwas dazu. Gesucht wird noch eine 30.9er I-BEAM Sattelstütze und HS1 Scheiben. Ende des Monats erfolgt die Kurbelwahl. Entweder Shimano XT 2-fach (Umbau auf 1x10 N/W) oder Truvativ Descendant mit Narrow/wide Blatt.


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Januar 2015)

Chic! 
Bin gespannt, was daraus dann wird.


----------



## DerFreddy2 (23. Januar 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1758861

Mein nettes Bike


----------



## Domowoi (23. Januar 2015)

Paar Bilder von einem 2015 Nerve AL 6.0. Sauber ist es nicht, bei dem Wetter ist es aber auch selten sauber.


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Januar 2015)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1758861
> 
> Mein nettes Bike



Täuscht das Bild oder ist extrem wenig Platz ziwschen Piggy Bag und Oberrohr?


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Januar 2015)

Das Oberrohr hat eine Wölbung, damit es passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFreddy2 (24. Januar 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Täuscht das Bild oder ist extrem wenig Platz ziwschen Piggy Bag und Oberrohr?





Nico Laus schrieb:


> Das Oberrohr hat eine Wölbung, damit es passt.



Jo ganz genau.. Im Oberrohr ist eine kleine Wölbung (Ausnehmung) drinnen damit passt der Dämpfer locker rein.. Sind auch noch ein paar mm Luft dazwischen


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. Januar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Und hier meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau, 15,2kg.
> Anhang anzeigen 350475 Anhang anzeigen 350476 Anhang anzeigen 350477


Wie funktioniert das denn so ohne Kettenführung? Will mir an mein Torque jetzt doch auch ne einfach Kurbel ohne Führung dranbauen.
Wie is des denn da im ruppigen Gelände, bleibt die Kette da sicher drauf?


----------



## HansDampf89 (25. Januar 2015)

Läuft völlig problemlos. Die Kette klebt absolut auf dem Narrow/Wide kettenblatt. Selbst bei ausgeschaltetem Shadow+ hat Sie gehalten. Werde mir aber eventuell als kleine Sicherheit eine kleine obere Führung dranbauen.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. Januar 2015)

Das klingt ja super dann steht der neuen Kurbel nix mehr im weg.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Januar 2015)

Kleines Tuning, Schaltauge für Direct Mount von Syntace statt des Canyon No.21


----------



## hanz-hanz (25. Januar 2015)

malteknalte schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon mal bei den Fotowünschen sind.
> Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung Yellowstone oder Grand Canyon AL. Wäre super wenn jemand Fotos vom roten Yellowstone und/oder dem blauen Grand Canyon AL posten würde. Modelle 2015.



Zwar etwas spät:

Yellowstone 3.9 xs (27,5 Zoll und 30iger Gabel)


----------



## hanz-hanz (25. Januar 2015)

Schee war's...


----------



## rbm (25. Januar 2015)

Hier auch mal eins von meinem neuen 2015er Yellowstone AL 4.9 (Gr.L) paßt zwar nicht ganz zu den "High Tech Rädern"  hier, für meine Zwecke reicht es aber. Den ersten Ausritt hat es auch hinter sich. Nach einiger MTB Abstinenz hat es mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## renderscout (25. Januar 2015)

Rakete das Rad... ;-)


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (25. Januar 2015)

rbm schrieb:


> Hier auch mal eins von meinem neuen 2015er Yellowstone AL 4.9 paßt zwar nicht ganz zu den "High Tech Rädern"  hier, für meine Zwecke reicht es aber. Den ersten Ausritt hat es auch hinter sich. Nach einiger MTB Abstinenz hat es mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353917 Anhang anzeigen 353918 Anhang anzeigen 353920 Anhang anzeigen 353921



Mann mann, echt sexy das Teil, da könnte ich echt schwach werden mir doch noch ein Hardtail zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norranz (25. Januar 2015)

So, hier einmal mein Torque EX 2013. Gegenüber der Serie wurden LRS und Schaltgruppe getauscht.


----------



## elhombre (26. Januar 2015)

Gibt es schon jemanden der das Grand Canyon CF 5.9 hat? Ich würde das gerne mal auf "realistischen" Fotos sehen.


----------



## Haukejunior (27. Januar 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kleines Tuning, Schaltauge für Direct Mount von Syntace statt des Canyon No.21



[email protected] wozu? Was bringt den Unterschied? Schickes Lv im Hintergrund


----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2015)

Die Hoffnung ist, dass der LR Wechsel einfacher geht. Insbesondere mit kürzerem Käfig kann das teils schwer gehen. War eigentlich fürs LV gedacht das neue Schaltauge. Ist aber mit dem alten Saint Schaltwerk nicht kompatibel.


----------



## Haukejunior (27. Januar 2015)

Ok bis jetzt hatte ich da nicht wirklich probleme mit aber versuch macht klug


----------



## Alexhazard (27. Januar 2015)

norranz schrieb:


> So, hier einmal mein Torque EX 2013. Gegenüber der Serie wurden LRS und Schaltgruppe getauscht.


Cooles Teil, hab ich auch! Hab nur mittlerweile auf XT hinten umgerüstet. Baut schmaler und schaltet knackiger als die X9. Was hast´n für nen LRS?


----------



## hometrails (27. Januar 2015)

Neulich im Zauberwald.


----------



## locke_lancelot (27. Januar 2015)

hier stand schrott


----------



## Domowoi (27. Januar 2015)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> hier stand schrott



Ist doch kein Problem mit so wenig Platz über den Bildern kann man den Text schon mal übersehen.  Ja ist ein 6.0, für mich reicht das aber total aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locke_lancelot (27. Januar 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Problem mit so wenig Platz über den Bildern kann man den Text schon mal übersehen.  Ja ist ein 6.0, für mich reicht das aber total aus.



Hatte erst gelesen das es ein Strive wäre, aber dann später doch bemerkt das du Nerve geschrieben hast. Ist wohl schon zu spät zum lesen


----------



## norranz (28. Januar 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Cooles Teil, hab ich auch! Hab nur mittlerweile auf XT hinten umgerüstet. Baut schmaler und schaltet knackiger als die X9. Was hast´n für nen LRS?



Ja stimmt.  Von der X9 war ich auch ziemlich enttäuscht, daher bin ich auf X0 umgestiegen.  

Der LRS ist ein Custom LRS von Action Sports.  Mavic EX-721 Felgen mit Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben und Sapim D-Light Speichen. Nicht der leichteste,  aber robust.  

Edit: Mir ist gerade aufgefallen,  dass ich die Bremse ja verschwiegen habe.  Habe ne Code R nachgerüstet. 
Die X7 Trail hatte mir zu wenig biss.


----------



## mohlo (30. Januar 2015)

Habe gestern das erste Strive AL 7.0 Race im Naturpark Rheinland ausgesetzt.
Es fühlte sich wohl und wollte am Ende des Tages gar nicht mehr in die Garage...


----------



## Alexhazard (30. Januar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Habe gestern das erste Strive AL 7.0 Race im Naturpark Rheinland ausgesetzt.
> Es fühlte sich wohl und wollte am Ende des Tages gar nicht mehr in die Garage...


Sogar der farblich passende Helm zum Bike, geile Sache!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2015)

Sehr lecker das Strive!  Nur schade, dass Canyon seit letztem Jahr so viele Bikes mit diesen unsäglich hässlichen Renthal Parts versaut. Nicht dass ich etwas gegen die technischen Eigenschaften sagen wollen würde, aber dieses Gold (vor allem bei den Alu Lenkern) tut echt in den Augen weh...


----------



## RobG301 (1. Februar 2015)

Sehr schöne Farbkombi! Wohl durchdacht von Bikes Decals, über die Griffe bis zum Helm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klingklang (1. Februar 2015)

iquilibrium schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351062



https://www.facebook.com/Mountainbi...94505716794/10152691021726795/?type=1&theater

Ich wusste ich kenn das Bild...


----------



## malteknalte (1. Februar 2015)

Während der heutigen Jungfernfahrt! 





























Bin mir noch nicht ganz im klaren welche Pedale es werden...
Eventuell die Sixpack Kamikaze in light blue, oder hat jemand eine Empfehlung welche farblich passt?


----------



## Velo-X (1. Februar 2015)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. Februar 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Sent using Tapatalk



Bist du da noch durch gekommen? Sieht ja übel aus! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Februar 2015)

Das neue Strive Race is Hammer


----------



## Velo-X (2. Februar 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Bist du da noch durch gekommen? Sieht ja übel aus!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


 Stellenweise musste ich kurz absteigen und ein paar Schritte gehen, aber im Ganzen war es ein Riesenspaß.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jogi (2. Februar 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Das neue Strive Race is Hammer
> Anhang anzeigen 356227 Anhang anzeigen 356226


Schicker Traildog. Rhodesian Ridgeback?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2015)

Danke, is ein Magyar Vizsla.


----------



## bonny-m (3. Februar 2015)

Litermont / Saarland / 
Strive CF 8.0


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2015)

Vorteil an einem stealth Rad ist, man kann die umgebenden Farben so schön hochregeln  .

7.0EX XL, paar Teile geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Februar 2015)

@cxfahrer: du Sack!!  Das AL 7 EX juckt mich auch sehr (das CF 9 EX ist halt fast doppelt so teuer und auch da würde ich einige Teile tauschen) und du hast ein paar Teile genau so getauscht, wie ich mir das vorstellen würde -> vernünftiger LRS (sind das Flow EX Felgen?), X01 Kurbel (ich würde allerdings ein Directmount KB nehmen). Und ich würde auch meine alte Hope Mono M4 Bremse übernehmen, die passenderweise in (damals eher unüblicher) Stealthoptik gehalten ist  Sehr schönes Bike! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## DaBot (4. Februar 2015)

@cxfahrer Was hast'n für ne Schrittlänge? Sieht auch in XL gut aus!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2015)

1m


----------



## DaBot (5. Februar 2015)

Respekt ;-) Da setzt du noch mal 2cm drauf


----------



## mohlo (5. Februar 2015)

Kleines Update: Passende Pedale in blau - wobei ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob das evtl. nicht "too much" ist?! *Was meint Ihr?*

NEU







ALT


----------



## knuspi (5. Februar 2015)

Passt, das blau kommt gut


----------



## s1monster (5. Februar 2015)

Für mich too much. Vor allem das es auf dem Bild aussieht als wären Griffe, Pedale und Decals je in unterschiedlichen Blautönen...


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Februar 2015)

@mohlo jetzt brauchste nur noch n schwarzen vorbau und n stylischen lenker


----------



## OliverKaa (5. Februar 2015)

melde schon mal interesse an dem Renthal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Für mich too much. Vor allem das es auf dem Bild aussieht als wären Griffe, Pedale und Decals je in unterschiedlichen Blautönen...


 
Ach, das sind doch alles nur Aufkleber und Plastikteile - da finde ich das nicht so wichtig, dass es derselbe Farbton ist.

Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass der Rahmen in einer anderen Farbe als grau doch besser aussähe...neon pink?


----------



## HansDampf89 (5. Februar 2015)

Schee im Schnee


----------



## mohlo (5. Februar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @mohlo jetzt brauchste nur noch n schwarzen vorbau und n stylischen lenker


Vorbau und Lenker bleiben vorerst. Letzteres hatte ich bereits zu Beginn von Fatbar Alu (Gold) auf Fatbar lite Carbon (schwarz) getauscht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Passende Pedale in blau - wobei ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob das evtl. nicht "too much" ist?! *Was meint Ihr?*


Ich meine: alte Pedale wieder dran, Felgen-Decals weg, die flächigen Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer weg, Griffe schwarz, dann kommts gut!  Ich mag diese "Disco-Optik" mit viel zu viel Farbe und maßlos übertriebenem Colourmatching absolut nicht. Klar, ist Geschmacksache!  Mein nächstes Rad (Spectral oder Strive, wenn das Leben ein Wunschkonzert wäre) wäre jedenfalls komplett in Stealth-Optik. Weniger weil ich auf die Optik stehe, sondern eher, weil ich einfach keinen Bock mehr auf Farbe am Rad habe und ein 100% zweckmäßiges Arbeitsgerät will...


Achja, auch ein Bisschen was @ Topic...

Gestern feierliche Entjungferung des Strive CF meines Kumpels bei geilsten Schneebedingungen im Wald. Wunderschön verschneite Bäume, zwar etwas beschwerlich bergauf, bergab aber bester Fahrspaß dank super griffigem Schnee


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. Februar 2015)

mohlo schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Passende Pedale in blau - wobei ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob das evtl. nicht "too much" ist?! *Was meint Ihr?*


Nachmacher


----------



## Drahtesel_ (6. Februar 2015)

*An die "neuen" Strive Besitzer* ( Theoretiker mal außen vor : )

wie ist der erste Eindruck vom Shapeshifter?
Bringt es bergauf eine nennenswerte Erleichterung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (6. Februar 2015)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> *An die "neuen" Strive Besitzer* ( Theoretiker mal außen vor : )
> 
> wie ist der erste Eindruck vom Shapeshifter?
> Bringt es bergauf eine nennenswerte Erleichterung?


Ja, im XC-Mode ist das Fahrwerk deutlich straffer und man merkt die 30mm weniger Federweg gegenüber dem DH-Mode. Bergauf lässt es sich so zügiger pedalieren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2015)

Ich bin zwar kein Strive Besitzer aber das, welches da oben im Schnee steht, schon gefahren. Das straffere Fahrwerk finde ich bergauf völlig irrelevant (trotz vermutlich noch etwas zu weichem Setup), das kann man vielleicht nutzen, um auf flachen Trails besser pedalieren zu können. Die andere Sitzposition durch die Winkeländerung und das höhere Tretlager merkt man aber deutlich! Man kann viel leichter und effizienter Vortrieb erzeugen. Mein Kumpel hat es beim Hochfahren hin- und her getestet... im DH Mode war er etwa gleich schnell wie ich mit dem FRX, nach dem Umschalten auf XC wurde er bei gefühlt gleichem Kraftaufwand merklich schneller und ich musste echt pumpen, um dran bleiben zu können


----------



## Drahtesel_ (7. Februar 2015)

Winterdienst auf dem Feldberg...


----------



## Oliver W. (7. Februar 2015)

*Mein neues Canyon....*


----------



## Maitre-B (7. Februar 2015)

Gebraucht geschossen.
Und Speci baut nen passenden Flaschenhalter!

Ich hab übrigens nix gegen Colourmatching


----------



## mohlo (7. Februar 2015)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Gebraucht geschossen.
> Und Speci baut nen passenden Flaschenhalter!
> 
> Ich hab übrigens nix gegen Colourmatching


Passt!


----------



## CaptainSky (8. Februar 2015)

Oliver W. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 357861 *Mein neues Canyon....*



Das ist ein geniales Rad. Fahre seit einem Jahr ein CANYON und bin total begeistert. Eine andere Marke kommt für mich im Moment nicht in Frage!


----------



## DaBot (8. Februar 2015)

Oliver W. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 357861 *Mein neues Canyon....*


Was hast du geändert? Kette? Sattel?


----------



## Oliver W. (8. Februar 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


> Was hast du geändert? Kette? Sattel?


Kette, Sattelstütze (Thomson Elite vorher/jetzt Masterpiece), Sattel (Ergo vorher/jetzt Fizik Antares 00, Reifen (Continental X-King vorher/jetzt Schwalbe Rocket Ron & Racing Ralph), Kassette (SRAM PG-1070 vorher/jetzt XG-1099), Schaltwerk (SRAM X.0 vorher/jetzt XX), Schalthebel (Drehgriffe vorher/jetzt SRAM XX Trigger), Federgabel (SID vorher/jetzt FOX RLC), ESI Griffe, Trickstuff Bremsscheiben und Carbonice Matchmaker


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Februar 2015)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens nix gegen Colourmatching


Ich auch nicht 





(Foto von meinem alten Torque FR)

Finde es nur zu arg, wenn ALLES krampfhaft an ein Farbschema angepasst wird und dann einfach zu farbig/bunt aussieht. Die meisten Parts (Lenker, Vorbau, Felgen etc.) müssen für mich einfach schwarz sein. Selbst meine orangenen Vaults würde ich nicht mehr kaufen, die nächsten werden schwarz oder verschleißfreundlich silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jogi (8. Februar 2015)

Specki durfte gestern auch im Schnee spielen 







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schreiner2 (8. Februar 2015)

Mein torque es 2008 nach einer Kernsanierung. Kein besonders gutes Bild, aber es glänzt....;-)


----------



## hanz-hanz (8. Februar 2015)

Schreiner2 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 358195 Mein torque es 2008 nach einer Kernsanierung. Kein besonders gutes Bild, aber es glänzt....;-)



“Kaffee und Tabak, mehr brauch ich nicht...“


----------



## martinej9 (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## MasterAss (9. Februar 2015)

Schon im Dezember im Outlet gekauft, habe aber einiges umgebaut. Insbesondere auf 1x10.


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (9. Februar 2015)

martinej9 schrieb:


>


Einfach nur geil der Black-Bock!!!


----------



## Alexhazard (9. Februar 2015)

MasterAss schrieb:
			
		

> Schon im Dezember im Outlet gekauft, habe aber einiges umgebaut. Insbesondere auf 1x10.


Dann mach doch das nachste


----------



## Alexhazard (9. Februar 2015)

Sollte heißen "mach doch das nächste mal ein Bild von der Antriebsseite!".


----------



## Schreiner2 (9. Februar 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> “Kaffee und Tabak, mehr brauch ich nicht...“


und 24 karat blattgold.....herr schmidt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whip (10. Februar 2015)

Noch ein Spectral im Schnee:


----------



## MasterAss (10. Februar 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Sollte heißen "mach doch das nächste mal ein Bild von der Antriebsseite!".


Bitteschön


----------



## Dice8 (10. Februar 2015)

Ist das X9 Mid- oder Shortcage?


----------



## MasterAss (10. Februar 2015)

X9 Type 2.1 Short Cage -> Serienschaltwerk beim Torque FRX 2013 Dropzone


----------



## Louis1979 (10. Februar 2015)

One happy family




v.l.n.r:
Nerve AL 7.0 W 2015
Nerve AL 29 2013
Strive AL 7.0 2015


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (13. Februar 2015)

Und hier nun mein 2011er Grand Canyon AL in absoluter Vollendung, das Tuning hat 4 Jahre gedauert und nun steht das Baby fertig da, Gewicht nur noch 9,4 kg .... yyeeaaaahhh!!! ... und endlich ein schwarzer Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbikeradler (13. Februar 2015)




----------



## Barney_1 (14. Februar 2015)

Hier mal mein "neues".
Wird als Eierlegendewollmilchsau eingesetzt.
Barney_1


----------



## verano (14. Februar 2015)

^^ schick! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2015)

BLACK-BEAST schrieb:


> Und hier nun mein 2011er Grand Canyon AL in absoluter Vollendung, das Tuning hat 4 Jahre gedauert und nun steht das Baby fertig da, Gewicht nur noch 9,4 kg .... yyeeaaaahhh!!! ... und endlich ein schwarzer Sattel



Magst Du mal bitte eine Teileliste einstellen. 9.4 mit Alurahmen und XT 2 fach ist schon sehr sportlich


----------



## rico09 (14. Februar 2015)

Mal eine andere Perspektive.


----------



## elhombre (14. Februar 2015)

Heute gab es mein erstes Canyon, ein CF 5.9.







Edit:
Ich bin anscheinend zu doof dafür. Ein Foto gibt´s bei mir im Album <-


----------



## Dice8 (14. Februar 2015)

elhombre schrieb:


> Heute gab es mein erstes Canyon, ein CF 5.9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab es mal für dich eingefügt.


----------



## Sepp333 (14. Februar 2015)




----------



## BLACK-BEAST (14. Februar 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Magst Du mal bitte eine Teileliste einstellen. 9.4 mit Alurahmen und XT 2 fach ist schon sehr sportlich



Kann ich machen mit der Teilliste und es ist sogar eine 3-fach XT-XTR Mix Schaltung. Gemessen habe ich das Gewicht mit der Parktool Fahrradwaage (9,48 kg mit Fahrradcomputer, Pedale und Getränkehalter). Liste kommt dann hoffe ich morgen!


----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal für dich eingefügt.



Sehr geil, Du bist der Erste mit dem CF 5.9 hier im Forum !!! Wie bist Du zufrieden ? Welche Rahmengröße hast Du und was wiegt es bei Dir ohne Pedale, quasi ausm Karton ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (14. Februar 2015)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 357801 Winterdienst auf dem Feldberg...



FRX mit Hammerschmidt, gibt nix geileres was den Antrieb angeht.


----------



## elhombre (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hab es erst heute geholt und erst eine kleine Runde gedreht. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, das feeling ist echt der Hammer. Preis/Leistung stimmt. Rahmen große ist M, gewogen habe ich es noch nicht.


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (15. Februar 2015)

BLACK-BEAST schrieb:


> Kann ich machen mit der Teilliste und es ist sogar eine 3-fach XT-XTR Mix Schaltung. Gemessen habe ich das Gewicht mit der Parktool Fahrradwaage (9,48 kg mit Fahrradcomputer, Pedale und Getränkehalter). Liste kommt dann hoffe ich morgen!



Und hier die Liste der Teile:

*Rahmen *Crand Canyon AL F8 (Modell 2011)
*Gabel *RockShox SID XX Solo Air XLoc 26" Federgabel 100 mm Tapered 9QR
*Getränkehalter *2 x Ritchey Carbon Flaschenhalter
*Spacer *Ritchey Kunststoff Spacer 15 mm
*Vorbau *Ritchey Superlogic Carbon C260
*Lenker *Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Flat 10D
*Lenkergriffe *Ritchey True Grip WCS Ergo Griffe
*Sattelstürze *Ritchey Superlogic Carbon Single Bolt
*Sattelklemme *Mcfk Design Sattelklemme - UD Carbon
*Sattel *Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow Sattel
*Bremsen *Avid X0 Trail
*Bremsscheibe *Avid HSX
*Kurbelgarnitur *Shimano XT FC-M780 - 3x10-fach
*Schaltwerk *Shimano Deore XT RD-M786-SGS Shadow Plus
*Kassette *Shimano XTR CS-M980 - 10-fach
*Kette *Shimano XTR CN-M981 Kette - 10-fach
*Schaltgriffe *Shimano SLX 10s
*Pedale *REVERSE Black ONE Plattform Pedal
*Felgen *DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline One
*Reifen *Schwalbe Thunder Burt Evolution MTB Faltreifen
*Schläuche *Schwalbe XXlight MTB-Schlauch 14A
*Achsen *Pitlock Edelstahl Diebstahlsicherung


----------



## nilsw (16. Februar 2015)

Mein erstes Canyon in seiner vollen Blüte


----------



## canny_8.0 (16. Februar 2015)




----------



## Maitre-B (16. Februar 2015)

canny_8.0 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360751


Hoffe, du hattest nen Helm auf, das Bild lässt auf hohe Geschwindigkeit schließen


----------



## marc9999 (17. Februar 2015)

Nur schnell ein Schnappschuss...minirunde gefahren-----> Pike 10 mal besser als die olle talas


----------



## Mountsven (17. Februar 2015)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Nur schnell ein Schnappschuss...minirunde gefahren-----> Pike 10 mal besser als die olle talas


Sieht top aus! 
Ist die auch in 150/120? Wenn ja wo und wie teuer? Habe evtl. Selbiges vor. Bei mountInbikes.net kostet die 160er 600€ +umbauen lassen k.a.
Thx für Info


----------



## Dice8 (17. Februar 2015)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Nur schnell ein Schnappschuss...minirunde gefahren-----> Pike 10 mal besser als die olle talas





Mountsven schrieb:


> Sieht top aus!
> Ist die auch in 150/120? Wenn ja wo und wie teuer? Habe evtl. Selbiges vor. Bei mountInbikes.net kostet die 160er 600€ +umbauen lassen k.a.
> Thx für Info



Das sieht nach SoloAir aus. Interessant wäre ob die 150er oder 160er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (17. Februar 2015)




----------



## marc9999 (17. Februar 2015)

Is ne SA rtc3 150mm. Hab bei meinem Händler 640 mit einbau bezahlt


----------



## elhombre (17. Februar 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Sehr geil, Du bist der Erste mit dem CF 5.9 hier im Forum !!! Wie bist Du zufrieden ? Welche Rahmengröße hast Du und was wiegt es bei Dir ohne Pedale, quasi ausm Karton ?



So hab's jetzt drei mal gewogen. Mit SPD Pedalen und 22g Flaschenhalter wiegt es 11,2 kg. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## hanz-hanz (17. Februar 2015)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Nur schnell ein Schnappschuss...minirunde gefahren-----> Pike 10 mal besser als die olle talas



Immerhin scheinst Du nicht zu verdursten


----------



## Drahtesel_ (18. Februar 2015)

Auf der Suche nach dem Frühling.... war wohl nix.


----------



## Tricksy (18. Februar 2015)

Spectral 6.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (19. Februar 2015)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Spectral 6.0
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 361350


 Kein schlechtes Teil für den Preis! Mich persönlich hätte das Gerät in Raw aber mehr gereizt.


----------



## Domowoi (19. Februar 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Kein schlechtes Teil für den Preis! Mich persönlich hätte das Gerät in Raw aber mehr gereizt.



So sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Ich finde das Petrol viel schöner. Aber auf dem Bild kommt es zugegebenermaßen nicht so toll wie im Sonnenlicht.


----------



## denis0082 (20. Februar 2015)

Petrol ist echt der Hammer. Schade, dass so wenige Modelle in Petrol angeboten werden...


----------



## metal_beppi (21. Februar 2015)




----------



## mohlo (21. Februar 2015)

metal_beppi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361933


Jetzt noch die hässliche Plastikscheibe hinter der Kassette entfernt und dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## metal_beppi (21. Februar 2015)

@mohlo  ich weiß - die kommt definitiv noch ab.


----------



## Barney_1 (21. Februar 2015)

kleines Update....


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön, nur noch den Dämpfer umdrehen


----------



## Catweazle81 (21. Februar 2015)

@Barney_1 Hast Du mal überprüft, ob bei max. Progression des Hinterbaus, der Hebel der CS-Funktion (sollte der unsachgemäßer Weise in Mittelstellung stehen) Dir nicht ins Oberrohr reinhaut? Kann ja im Eifer des Gefechts durchaus schon einmal vorkommen…


----------



## Barney_1 (21. Februar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, nur noch den Dämpfer umdrehen


Dämpfer umdrehen würde ich ja gerne machen aber dann kann man das Bike nur noch mit 185 High fahren.
in allen anderen Trackflipeinstellungen würde sonst vor Ausnutzung des kompletten Federwegs die Querstrebe der oberen Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe oder wie auch immer die heißt gegen das Gehäuse des Dämpfers schlagen.
Um alle Einstellungen fahren zu können muss der Dämpfer so montiert werden.
Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (21. Februar 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @Barney_1 Hast Du mal überprüft, ob bei max. Progression des Hinterbaus, der Hebel der CS-Funktion (sollte der unsachgemäßer Weise in Mittelstellung stehen) Dir nicht ins Oberrohr reinhaut? Kann ja im Eifer des Gefechts durchaus schon einmal vorkommen…


Das direkt habe ich nicht probiert. In normaler Stellung, also ganz auf oder ganz auf zu ist da aber genug Luft. Ich denke das es auch in Mittelstellung passt. Das Oberrohr ist ja von unten nach innen gewölbt und der CS abgewinkelt konstruiert.
Wenn ich mal wieder am Schrauben bin  kann ich das aber mal probieren. Hab jetzt keine Lust dafür extra die Luft aus dem Dämpfer zu lassen.
Barney_1


----------



## Guru (21. Februar 2015)

Üble Sauerei heute, aber spaßig.

30er Kettenblatt taugt.


----------



## Alexhazard (21. Februar 2015)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> kleines Update....
> Anhang anzeigen 361988


 Was wurde denn geupdated?


----------



## Barney_1 (21. Februar 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Was wurde denn geupdated?


Die Laufräder.
Vorher Easton Havoc ( zwei Seiten früher#12444 ), jetzt FX 1950  .
Barney_1


----------



## Tricksy (21. Februar 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Üble Sauerei heute, aber spaßig.
> 
> 30er Kettenblatt taugt.



Was sind denn das für Handschuhe??


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. Februar 2015)

@Barney_1 wusste ich nicht. Nutze normal nur 185high, aber gut zu wissen. Aufm Flowtrail wollte Ich im Frühjahr nämlich mal die low Variante testen


----------



## Guru (21. Februar 2015)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Handschuhe??



Hehe, Freundin hält das Radl 

Sind übrigens diese hier


----------



## filiale (21. Februar 2015)

Hätte ja auch @muschi sein können der das Rad hält


----------



## HansDampf89 (21. Februar 2015)

Meine Eierlegendewollmilchsau,  frisch geputzt.  Müsste nur mal die Kettenstrebe auf tubeless umrüsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (22. Februar 2015)

Mal andere Stellung... Von hinten


----------



## Naturbursche (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
das FRX scheint ja recht oft als Enduro Bike genutzt zu werden, oder?   

Gruß Naturbursche


----------



## filiale (23. Februar 2015)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> das FRX scheint ja recht oft als Enduro Bike genutzt zu werden, oder?
> 
> Gruß Naturbursche



Wer nicht soviel Geld hat sich mehrere Bikes zu kaufen, sucht eben nach einer Alternative die möglichst viel abdeckt. Einzelne Bereich kann es gut, andere weniger gut, der Kompromiss steht hier im Vordergrund.


----------



## MitschundCo (23. Februar 2015)

Wurde letzten Donnerstag verkauft


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (23. Februar 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Wer nicht soviel Geld hat sich mehrere Bikes zu kaufen, sucht eben nach einer Alternative die möglichst viel abdeckt. Einzelne Bereich kann es gut, andere weniger gut, der Kompromiss steht hier im Vordergrund.


Wer sagt denn, dass diejenigen die sich das FRX als Enduro aufbauen nicht genug Geld für mehrere Bikes haben? Ich hab das FRX für Endurotouren und Park. Dazu kommt mein Hornet fürn Winter und ebenfalls längere Touren. 
Im übrigen steckt in den beiden Rädern genug Geld um sich 3 Räder von der Stange zu kaufen


----------



## Barney_1 (23. Februar 2015)

Genug Geld ist so eine Sache, der eine hat es der andere nicht. Manchmal siegt aber auch trotz genug Geld die Vernunft nicht unbedingt ein Zweitrad für > 3000 € zu kaufen um das Gerät dann vielleicht 6 mal im Jahr im Park zu nutzen.
Mir reicht dann auch eins für alles zumal ich (vermutlich aufgrund meines "hohen" Alters und Hemmschwelle ) selbst das FRX im Park nicht an die Grenzen bringe.
Und da es sich hier um eine Galerie handelt kommt hier noch ein Bild von meinem "alten":




Barney_1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (23. Februar 2015)

Falls noch jemand ein frx braucht...


----------



## Michi76 (23. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem vor 3 Tagen erworbenen Nerve AM 8.0 von 2012. War ein Schnäppchen.....
Reverb Leitung ärgert mich noch, hat der Vorbesitzer komisch verlegt und ist jetzt vorgebogen. Das muss halt ne neue dran und dann gleich gekürzt......


----------



## Micha382 (23. Februar 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Wurde letzten Donnerstag verkauft Anhang anzeigen 362861Anhang anzeigen 362862



Warum hast du es denn verkauft, in Raw einfach wunderbar


----------



## HansDampf89 (23. Februar 2015)

@Barney_1 damit kann ich auch dienen


----------



## Alexhazard (23. Februar 2015)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Genug Geld ist so eine Sache, der eine hat es der andere nicht. Manchmal siegt aber auch trotz genug Geld die Vernunft nicht unbedingt ein Zweitrad für > 3000 € zu kaufen um das Gerät dann vielleicht 6 mal im Jahr im Park zu nutzen.
> Mir reicht dann auch eins für alles zumal ich (vermutlich aufgrund meines "hohen" Alters und Hemmschwelle ) selbst das FRX im Park nicht an die Grenzen bringe.
> Und da es sich hier um eine Galerie handelt kommt hier noch ein Bild von meinem "alten":
> Anhang anzeigen 362939
> ...


Wenn ich das jetzt richtig mitbekommen hab, hast Du ein EX UND ein FRX? Ist der Unterschied im Fahrverhalten sooo groß?


----------



## MitschundCo (23. Februar 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Warum hast du es denn verkauft, in Raw einfach wunderbar


Möchte aufs Strive CF umsteigen


----------



## Barney_1 (23. Februar 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig mitbekommen hab, hast Du ein EX UND ein FRX? Ist der Unterschied im Fahrverhalten sooo groß?


Nein hab nur eins.
Habe mir hier im Bikemarkt den FRX Rahmen gekauft und alle alten Teile vom EX  und ein paar neue Teile an den FRX Rahmen geschraubt.
Ich war hin und her gerissen ob ich mir zum Alpinist ein DHX gönne da ich letztes Jahr doch einige Male im Park war.
Aus oben genannten Gründen habe ich mich dann aber doch für ein "eins für alles Bike" entschieden da ich das DHX sehr wahrscheinlich doch zu selten nutzen würde
Der Unterschied FRX zum EX ist aber schon deutlich spürbar, lliegt je nach Einstellung deutlich satter und bietet mehr Reserven + die Option wenn es doch mal mehr Park werden sollte eine Doppelbrücke nachzurüsten.
All meine anfänglichen Bedenken bezüglich schlechterer Bergaufperformance haben sich aber bei der ersten Tour zerschlagen. Ich würde es immer wieder genauso machen, oder halt, ich würde es noch eher wechseln.... 
Barney_1


----------



## Barney_1 (23. Februar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> @Barney_1 damit kann ich auch dienen
> Anhang anzeigen 362966


----------



## HansDampf89 (23. Februar 2015)

Bei mir war es ähnlich. In meinem Fall würde Ich sogar sagen,  dass die bergauf-perfomance deutlich besser ist.  Liegt aber zum einen daran,  dass das FRX jetzt Größe L ist,  das EX bzw Alpinist, war M und eher zu klein. Zum anderen wog das EX 16,7kg. Beim FRX bin ich mittlerweile bei 14,6kg. Das macht natürlich einen enormen Unterschied. Alles in allem passt mir die flachere Geo vom FRX besser


----------



## chr0815 (23. Februar 2015)

Canyon Torque '12 Gr. S





15,8kg. 
Den Sattel wollte ich noch tauschen.  Sonst bin ich im großen und ganzen zufrieden (fürs Erste, man findet ja immer was zu verändern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (23. Februar 2015)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Nein hab nur eins.
> Habe mir hier im Bikemarkt den FRX Rahmen gekauft und alle alten Teile vom EX  und ein paar neue Teile an den FRX Rahmen geschraubt.
> Ich war hin und her gerissen ob ich mir zum Alpinist ein DHX gönne da ich letztes Jahr doch einige Male im Park war.
> Aus oben genannten Gründen habe ich mich dann aber doch für ein "eins für alles Bike" entschieden da ich das DHX sehr wahrscheinlich doch zu selten nutzen würde
> ...


Danke Dir, war echt aufschlußreich!


----------



## BastiEnduro (25. Februar 2015)

Mein hübsches Strive 
Die Gabel (Fox 34 Talas 2013) hat einen 2015 Race Tuning bekommen. Hinten noch einen Spacer größer. Super zufrieden!! Vorne 28% SAG bei 103psi. Wenn man die Gabel nur berührt, federt die schon ein bisschen ein, also SUPER Ansprechverhalten. Steht auch ein stück stabiler im Federweg und der Rebound ist auch schneller. Und ich kann jetzt endlich ballern ohne angst zu haben für Durchschläge


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2015)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Mein hübsches Strive
> Die Gabel (Fox 34 Talas 2013) hat einen 2015 Race Tuning bekommen. Hinten noch einen Spacer größer. Super zufrieden!! Vorne 28% SAG bei 103psi. Wenn man die Gabel nur berührt, federt die schon ein bisschen ein, also SUPER Ansprechverhalten. Steht auch ein stück stabiler im Federweg und der Rebound ist auch schneller. Und ich kann jetzt endlich ballern ohne angst zu haben für Durchschläge



hätte vllt besser gepasst 






Darf ich fragen wie schwer du bist?


----------



## BastiEnduro (25. Februar 2015)

@Boardi05 
Orange ist schöner, bald werden auch orangene Felgendecals kommen und ein par orangene Eloxalteile.
Ich wiege 57 Kilo( ich bin erst 15 ), also mit Fahrradsachen an ungefähr 60


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2015)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> Orange ist schöner, bald werden auch orangene Felgendecals kommen und ein par orangene Eloxalteile.
> Ich wiege 57 Kilo( ich bin erst 15 ), also mit Fahrradsachen an ungefähr 60



Und du kommst mit race tune klar? Ist die gabel nicht zu progressiv gegen ende des federwegs?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Catweazle81 (25. Februar 2015)

@BastiEnduro Schnieke! Wo hast Du den Race Tune machen lassen?


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2015)

Meins sollte nächste Woche so ausschaun


----------



## BastiEnduro (25. Februar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Und du kommst mit race tune klar? Ist die gabel nicht zu progressiv gegen ende des federwegs?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


 Ich nutze (fast) die volle 160mm aus bei große stufen bei hoher Geschwindigkeit. So wie es sein soll. Aber der größte Unterschied ist das Ansprechverhalten.


Catweazle81 schrieb:


> @BastiEnduro Schnieke! Wo hast Du den Race Tune machen lassen?


Bei Fox Factory Deutschland in Rodalben


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2015)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Ich nutze (fast) die volle 160mm aus bei große stufen bei hoher Geschwindigkeit. So wie es sein soll. Aber der größte Unterschied ist das Ansprechverhalten.
> 
> Bei Fox Factory Deutschland in Rodalben



Danke, bin gleich schwer wie du und  n bissl skeptisch beim race tune. Werd die gabel dann mal einschicken, ansprechen tut meine eh schon extrem gut, gold öl sei dank. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiEnduro (25. Februar 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Danke, bin gleich schwer wie du und  n bissl skeptisch beim race tune. Werd die gabel dann mal einschicken, ansprechen tut meine eh schon extrem gut, gold öl sei dank.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


Ich hatte zuvor kein gold öl drin, daher der große unterschied beim ansprechverhalten. Aber die Gabel regeneriert sich jetzt super nach viele harte Schlägen, kein wegsacken mehr und ganz am Ende schön progressief. Einfach super. Klare Empfehlung!!


----------



## Micha382 (25. Februar 2015)

Goldöl, wat dat?


----------



## Scott Freerider (26. Februar 2015)




----------



## Mountsven (26. Februar 2015)

Scott Freerider schrieb:


>


Genial geschossen!


----------



## mohlo (26. Februar 2015)

Scott Freerider schrieb:


>


Sehr schönes Foto! Nur... warum ist das Radl noch so sauber?!


----------



## woersdorfer (26. Februar 2015)

Vor knapp 2 Wochen in Koblenz mit genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (26. Februar 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Goldöl, wat dat?



Das neue Öl von Fox, ersetzt das grüne, ist ne richtig dickflüssige Pampe, schaut aus wie Honig.


----------



## aemkei77 (28. Februar 2015)

Meld mich hier im Thema zurück da mein altes Canyon nach 10 Jahren und reichlich Parkeinsatz in Pension geht





wurde es Zeit für ein (fast) neues


----------



## Dennis-Fox (28. Februar 2015)

Heute erstmal bei Rose nen Montage Ständer gegönnt. Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich so lange ohne konnte..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (1. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Heute erstmal bei Rose nen Montage Ständer gegönnt. Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich so lange ohne konnte..
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Klemm das strive bitte nicht zu fest an dem rohr, dass ist extrem dünn. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MitschundCo (1. März 2015)




----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Klemm das strive bitte nicht zu fest an dem rohr, dass ist extrem dünn.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Hab es ganz Vorsichtig eingespannt. Gibt es sonst eine bessere Stelle?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty_Genius (1. März 2015)

An der Sattel Stütze! (Nicht an dem Teleskop teil )


----------



## Boardi05 (1. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Hab es ganz Vorsichtig eingespannt. Gibt es sonst eine bessere Stelle?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> An der Sattel Stütze! (Nicht an dem Teleskop teil )



Sieht man zwar nicht ganz gut, aber es passt auch wenns Hinterrad eingebaut ist, ist die beste stelle beim Strive. Das oberrohr ist wirklich extrem dünnwandig, da geht schnell was kaputt.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (1. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sieht man zwar nicht ganz gut, aber es passt auch wenns Hinterrad eingebaut ist, ist die beste stelle beim Strive. Das oberrohr ist wirklich extrem dünnwandig, da geht schnell was kaputt.


An die Stelle hab ich auch schon gedacht. Muss ich mal gucken ob ich mit meinem Halter da dran komme 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mssc (1. März 2015)

Tiefgaragenshooting...

Ist übrigens zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (1. März 2015)

mssc schrieb:


> Tiefgaragenshooting...
> 
> Ist übrigens zu verkaufen


Gibt's schon Ersatz?


----------



## mssc (2. März 2015)

Wurde mehr oder weniger schon ersetzt, war voriges Jahr genau einen Tag damit unterwegs.  Das 29er Spectral ist in meiner Gegend und für meinen Einsatzzweck "etwas" besser geeignet.


----------



## wayne88 (2. März 2015)

Mein Strive CF 8.0


----------



## duesi_I (2. März 2015)

So dann meins auch mal bevor es weg ist, wenn es euch gefällt schaut doch mal im Bikemarkt vorbei


----------



## CMK2 (2. März 2015)

Hi,
muss nochmal kurz das mit dem Goldöl aufgreifen. Habe ein Strive 2014 mit Fox 34er Gabel. Ist das nur bei den 32er, dass man ein spezielles Dust Wiper Set benötigt? Und kann ich problemlos das Goldöl mit der 34er Gabel von Fox verwenden? 

Danke


----------



## Catweazle81 (2. März 2015)

@CMK2 Frag mal bei Fox nach. Bei den 2014er Modellen könnte es sich drum drehen. Bei meiner 36er (2014) lasse ich jetzt demnächst einen Service machen. Hierbei werden alle Dichtungen ersetzt, womit sie fit gemacht wird für das 20W Gold Schmieröl, welches dann auch gleich Verwendung findet. Des Weiteren wird hier gleich ein Bushing Sizing mitgemacht.


----------



## CMK2 (2. März 2015)

Habe gerade das Goldöl bei Bikecomponents bestellt. Laut denen, benötigt man wirklich nur bei der 32er ein spezielles Dust Wimper Set. Da meine Gabel kaum alt ist, werde ich einfach die alten Dichtungen säubern und sie mit dem Öl testen...


----------



## Catweazle81 (2. März 2015)

So sei es. Wie gesagt, nur von Fox bekommst Du eine verbindliche Aussage, welche auch Gewährleistungsansprüche abdeckt. Solltest Du Dich nun dennoch verkalkulieren, mecker später nicht


----------



## Dennis-Fox (2. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> An die Stelle hab ich auch schon gedacht. Muss ich mal gucken ob ich mit meinem Halter da dran komme
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


 Passt mit mit meiner Halterung leider nicht. Ich lass es jetzt einfach an der Sattel Stütze. Obwohl ich es meine, dass es am besten doch am verrohr gehalten hat. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (2. März 2015)

Heute im Stadtwald.


----------



## whurr (2. März 2015)

Ist die Kindshock für die Anfahrt?


----------



## Dice8 (2. März 2015)

Ja genau. Macht die Sache einfacher und die Knie freuen sich auch bei der Anfahrt.


----------



## HansDampf89 (2. März 2015)

@Dice8 zufrieden mit der MST Dämpfung?


----------



## Dice8 (2. März 2015)

Definitiv. Kann mir aktuell nicht besseres vorstellen.


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (2. März 2015)

Nach vier Jahren Bikepause endlich wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz. Für DH und FR bin ich mittlerweile zu alt und für CC hatte ich noch nie etwas übrig. Somit ist das Torque wohl genau das Richtige für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. März 2015)

Mein Strive nach ner kleinen Carbonkur!


----------



## Boardi05 (3. März 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Passt mit mit meiner Halterung leider nicht. Ich lass es jetzt einfach an der Sattel Stütze. Obwohl ich es meine, dass es am besten doch am verrohr gehalten hat.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Kannst auch das Oberrohr nehmen, musst halt aufpassen, ist beim Strive das dünnwandigste Rohr.

Ich klemms auch ab und zu da ein, aber dann hab ich noch n paar alte Handtücher zwischen Zange und Bike.


----------



## MitschundCo (3. März 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> Mein Strive nach ner kleinen Carbonkur!Anhang anzeigen 365427
> Anhang anzeigen 365431


Sehr schicker Thron für den Allerwertesten


----------



## Haukejunior (3. März 2015)

BastiEnduro schrieb:


> Mein hübsches Strive
> Die Gabel (Fox 34 Talas 2013) hat einen 2015 Race Tuning bekommen. Hinten noch einen Spacer größer. Super zufrieden!! Vorne 28% SAG bei 103psi. Wenn man die Gabel nur berührt, federt die schon ein bisschen ein, also SUPER Ansprechverhalten. Steht auch ein stück stabiler im Federweg und der Rebound ist auch schneller. Und ich kann jetzt endlich ballern ohne angst zu haben für Durchschläge



Wo finde ich denn was über das Race Tuning auf der Seite? Habe alles durchgeschaut aber wurde nicht fündig


----------



## Catweazle81 (3. März 2015)

@Haukejunior Bei Fox ironischer Weise (noch) nirgends. Aber hier zum Download  (QUELLE)


----------



## Haukejunior (3. März 2015)

Hehe ja aber danke für das PDF. Ich habe meine 2014er 34er Float auch eingeschickt und habe bemängelt das mir die Gabel überhaupt nicht gefällt und ich total enttäuscht von dem Produkt sei. Nun haben Sie mir auf Kulanz das 2015er Zeug eingebaut. Kann mir wer sagen ob da das Gold Öl verwendet wurde oder das Normale?


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. März 2015)

Vermutlich wurde das Gold verwendet wenn sowieso das 2015er CTD eingebaut wurde.


----------



## Catweazle81 (3. März 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen ob da das Gold Öl verwendet wurde oder das Normale?


Dann solltest Du 20WGold kompatible Hauptdichtungen und das 20WGold Schmieröl bekommen haben. Aber wieso fragst Du nicht selbst beim Fox-Service nach? Immerhin Deine Gabel und Dein Auftrag


----------



## Boardi05 (3. März 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Hehe ja aber danke für das PDF. Ich habe meine 2014er 34er Float auch eingeschickt und habe bemängelt das mir die Gabel überhaupt nicht gefällt und ich total enttäuscht von dem Produkt sei. Nun haben Sie mir auf Kulanz das 2015er Zeug eingebaut. Kann mir wer sagen ob da das Gold Öl verwendet wurde oder das Normale?



Seit September 2014 wird nur noch das Gold-Öl verwendet


----------



## MitschundCo (3. März 2015)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du 20WGold kompatible Hauptdichtungen und das 20WGold Schmieröl bekommen haben. Aber wieso fragst Du nicht selbst beim Fox-Service nach? Immerhin Deine Gabel und Dein Auftrag


wieso macht ihr dafür nicht ein eigenes Thema auf und postet hier lieber eure Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catweazle81 (3. März 2015)

Hach, einer ist ja immer dabei der meckert, die anderen regen sich im Stillen auf. *duck-und-weg*


----------



## Haukejunior (3. März 2015)

Gut danke für die Infos und sorry für ot. Nun kanns weitergehen mit Bildern


----------



## Bududack (3. März 2015)

Gesagt getan 

Hier ist mein neues Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 TEAM XL


----------



## Phileason (3. März 2015)

Kleiner Ausritt zur Berghalde vor der Haustür


----------



## MitschundCo (3. März 2015)

Phileason schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausritt zur Berghalde vor der Haustür


Preiset den Herrn 

Photoshop?


----------



## Phileason (3. März 2015)

> Photoshop?



Quatsch! Alles ganz natürlich, sieht man doch!


----------



## MitschundCo (3. März 2015)




----------



## Boardi05 (3. März 2015)

Gibt nix schöneres als is gute "alte" Strive


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. März 2015)

Phileason schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausritt zur Berghalde vor der Haustür


Wenns dir auf der Bergehalde zu langeilig wird kannste mal wieder bei uns mitkommen
Sonntag z.B. Rodalben...diesmal hat´s auch keine 35°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (3. März 2015)

Schnee geht - Schlamm kommt. 































Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bikeguy (3. März 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Schnee geht - Schlamm kommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo gibts denn diese kakaofarbenen Slicks?


----------



## Velo-X (4. März 2015)

bikeguy schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn diese kakaofarbenen Slicks?


Sind Prototypen: Maxxis Brownie


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. März 2015)

Fuhrpark für diese Saison, Canyon rechts im Bild (wurde komplett zerlegt, neu gelagert und hat ein paar Updates bekommen)


----------



## Haukejunior (4. März 2015)

@Freerider1504  ganz schön mager der Fuhrpark


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. März 2015)

Ja ich weiß 

Fehlt noch ein FatBike, ein EBike, ein Enduro, ein AM, ein FR Hardtail, ein Rennrad, ein Fixie, ein Dirt Stahlrad, ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (4. März 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Fuhrpark für diese Saison, Canyon rechts im Bild (wurde komplett zerlegt, neu gelagert und hat ein paar Updates bekommen)


Hoffentlich wird bei euch Nachbarschaftswache betrieben


----------



## der_erce (4. März 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß
> 
> Fehlt noch ein FatBike, ein EBike, ein Enduro, ein AM, ein FR Hardtail, ein Rennrad, ein Fixie, ein Dirt Stahlrad, ......


Bonanza fehlt auch noch


----------



## Alexhazard (4. März 2015)

So, mein Hirsch ist bereit für die neue Saison. Dämpfer vom Service zurück, Gabel und Hammerschmidt gefettet, neue Sattelstütze von Canyon bekommen (meine alte war wohl zu defekt für den Sevice), hinten statt X9 nun XT!


----------



## Alexhazard (4. März 2015)




----------



## mZe92 (4. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Meins sollte nächste Woche so ausschaun



Ich liebe diese Decals :O! Vor allem am Dämpfer hinten.... muss ich mir für das kommende Strive CF 9.0 Team auch noch bestellen! Aber sehr geile Farbkombination mit dem dunklen!


----------



## Thor79 (4. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Sehr schicker Thron für den Allerwertesten



mal grad ne Frage zum "Thron", gibts denn hier Leute mit den neuen Strives und eben diesen Sattel, die schon Erfahrungen bezüglich Haltbarkeit gemacht haben? Bei mir war nämlich nach zweimal Fahren die blaue Farbe weg.

Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (4. März 2015)

mZe92 schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Decals :O! Vor allem am Dämpfer hinten.... muss ich mir für das kommende Strive CF 9.0 Team auch noch bestellen! Aber sehr geile Farbkombination mit dem dunklen!



Heute endlich im Postkasten gwesen, mal guggn wann ich zeit hab die dranzukleben


----------



## hanky9 (5. März 2015)

Ich wohne in Südkorea.
Ich habe Strive und Grand canyon slx.


----------



## Haukejunior (5. März 2015)

Best regards to Sout Korea


----------



## hanky9 (5. März 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Best regards to Sout Korea



Danke schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xe4500 (5. März 2015)

Mein neues Stadtrad.


----------



## Alexhazard (5. März 2015)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 366393 Mein neues Stadtrad.


Klassisch, schlicht, sehr fein! Bis auf diesen hässlichen Kettenschutz + Kurbel!


----------



## jimmykane (6. März 2015)

Roadlite AL?


----------



## laurin1984 (6. März 2015)

So, mein 7.9 ist nun auch endlich da. Hab allerdings einige Sachen getauscht wie man erkennt ;-)


----------



## Wiely (6. März 2015)

SLX 203/180 mm bremsen und?
Schone farbe


----------



## laurin1984 (6. März 2015)

1. anderer Sattel 
2. slx bremsen
3. rt86 Scheiben 203 vr/hr
4. slx schaltanzeige
5. andere Pedalen 
6. Tacho 
7. ergon griffe
8. Aufkleber mit Namen ;-)


----------



## xe4500 (6. März 2015)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Roadlite AL?


Urban 4.0 SL


----------



## Patten89 (6. März 2015)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Canyon Spectral AL 29 7.9. Der Rest sieht echt super aus, da gibts nur eine kleinigkeit dir mir seit heut nicht mehr so gefällt.

Ist jmd von euch ähnliches passiert oder kennt jmd?! 

Bezüglich Reparatur ist bereits alles in die Wege geleitet.


----------



## bikeguy (6. März 2015)

Patten89 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Canyon Spectral AL 29 7.9. Der Rest sieht echt super aus, da gibts nur eine kleinigkeit dir mir seit heut nicht mehr so gefällt.
> 
> Ist jmd von euch ähnliches passiert oder kennt jmd?!
> 
> Bezüglich Reparatur ist bereits alles in die Wege geleitet.Anhang anzeigen 366606


 was ist denn da passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patten89 (6. März 2015)

bikeguy schrieb:


> was ist denn da passiert?



Kettenstrebe hat sich verabschiedet, kein Sprung, kein Stein....


----------



## Deleted323091 (6. März 2015)

Das sieht so aus, als hätte sich da mal stumpf eine Schweissnaht verabschiedet. Böse....

Wird sowas repariert ?


----------



## bikeguy (6. März 2015)

Patten89 schrieb:


> Kettenstrebe hat sich verabschiedet, kein Sprung, kein Stein....


einfach so weggebrochen? 
Huuii das is mies.


----------



## MitschundCo (6. März 2015)

Patten89 schrieb:


> Kettenstrebe hat sich verabschiedet, kein Sprung, kein Stein....


 Wow, sieht ja wirklich böse aus. Zum Glück ist dir nichts passiert. Unabhängig vom Schaden: Hat das Rad noch Garantie?
Ist ja noch nicht so alt oder? Dem Bild zufolge sogar ein 2015er Modell...


----------



## hanz-hanz (6. März 2015)

laurin1984 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 366565Anhang anzeigen 366566



Schraube zu lang?
Wofür die U-Scheibe zwischen Adapter und Bremsadapter?


----------



## laurin1984 (6. März 2015)

War halt standardmäßig so lang die Schraube. Die unterlegscheiben müssen, da der Bremsbelag sonst nicht optimal zur Scheibe passte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp333 (6. März 2015)

.....heute meine Reverb stealth bekommen. ))


----------



## MitschundCo (7. März 2015)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die blauen Spank Oozy Pedale... Pics damit folgen natürlich kommende Woche


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. März 2015)

Patten89 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Canyon Spectral AL 29 7.9. Der Rest sieht echt super aus, da gibts nur eine kleinigkeit dir mir seit heut nicht mehr so gefällt.
> 
> Ist jmd von euch ähnliches passiert oder kennt jmd?!
> 
> Bezüglich Reparatur ist bereits alles in die Wege geleitet.Anhang anzeigen 366606


Ne gebrochene Schweißnaht ohne offensichtliche Gewalteinwirkung ist ein glasklarer Garantiefall. 
Gibt nen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## MUD´doc (7. März 2015)

Heute aus dem Winterschlaf geholt.


----------



## kommaklar (7. März 2015)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1792280]
	
[/URL]


----------



## locke_lancelot (7. März 2015)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 366393 Mein neues Stadtrad.



sehr sehr geil


----------



## bikeguy (7. März 2015)

kommaklar schrieb:


>


War die Gabel schon so, oder nachträglich mit den Heritage Aufklebern versehen?
Und wenn ja, funktioniert das gut?


----------



## kommaklar (7. März 2015)

bikeguy schrieb:


> War die Gabel schon so, oder nachträglich mit den Heritage Aufklebern versehen?
> Und wenn ja, funktioniert das gut?


Habe die Decals nachträglich angebracht!
In meinem Album findest du noch mehr Bilder.
Hier gibt es z.B. die Decals.


----------



## Tricksy (7. März 2015)

laurin1984 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 366564 Anhang anzeigen 366565 Anhang anzeigen 366566 Anhang anzeigen 366567
> 
> So, mein 7.9 ist nun auch endlich da. Hab allerdings einige Sachen getauscht wie man erkennt ;-)



Ich glaube die Griffe sind falschrum dran....also Links ist mit Rechts vertauscht. Die Schraube gehört nach innen hin Richtung Bremse und Schalthebel, nicht nach außen.


----------



## bikeguy (7. März 2015)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Griffe sind falschrum dran....also Links ist mit Rechts vertauscht. Die Schraube gehört nach innen hin Richtung Bremse und Schalthebel, nicht nach außen.



Nope, sind richtig rum, hatte die auch an meinem alten Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (7. März 2015)

Dann hat Canyon sie mir ab Werk falschrum montiert. Bei mir sind die ganz klar anders rum!!! Hachherje, und ich dacht schon ich kann heute Nacht mal ruhig schlafen


----------



## bikeguy (7. März 2015)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Dann hat Canyon sie mir ab Werk falschrum montiert. Bei mir sind die ganz klar anders rum!!! Hachherje, und ich dacht schon ich kann heute Nacht mal ruhig schlafen



du hast doch n 2015er Spectral oder? Da sind ja die Ge1 dran auf dem Bild das sind die Ga1, da ist die Klemmung noch außen


----------



## Tricksy (7. März 2015)

bikeguy schrieb:


> du hast doch n 2015er Spectral oder? Da sind ja die Ge1 dran auf dem Bild das sind die Ga1, da ist die Klemmung noch außen



Ahja, na dann passt es ja alles doch.


----------



## Sauerland1 (8. März 2015)

Tendenziell wollte ich ja heute eine schöne Tour fahren, da mich allerdings seit gestern die Rüsselpest plagt hab ich eben ein wenig Optik und Gewischtstuning betrieben und 100g gespart 

Auf der Terasse war es übrigens auch schön


----------



## schurwald-biker (8. März 2015)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367273 Anhang anzeigen 367274 Anhang anzeigen 367275 Tendenziell wollte ich ja heute eine schöne Tour fahren, da mich allerdings seit gestern die Rüsselpest plagt hab ich eben ein wenig Optik und Gewischtstuning betrieben und 100g gespart
> 
> Auf der Terasse war es übrigens auch schön



Das Bike gefällt mir. Was haste denn genau getuned?


----------



## Boardi05 (8. März 2015)




----------



## Sauerland1 (8. März 2015)

Diesmal den neuen Sattel. Der original Ergon passte mir von Anfang an nicht. Daher wurde der Sattel nach 2 Ausfahrten gegen den von meinem "alten" Bike getauscht. Der war allerdings dummerweise weiss. Nun habe ich diesen supergünstig bekommen. Maße sind identisch, der ist schwarz und spart noch dazu 100g 
Also Perfekt!

Ich finde übrigens, alle Bikes sollten ohne Sattel ausgeliefert werden. Das ist doch noch individueller als die Pedale.

Ansonsten habe ich noch einen etwas schmaleren Carbonlenker verbaut und ein wenig Optiktuning, wie Sattelstützenklemme, Pedalpins und Ahheadkappe in Gold.

Ach ja...und ein Carbonflaschenhalter


----------



## Maitre-B (9. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>



Ist das eher Gold oder Kupfer?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2015)

Maitre-B schrieb:


> Ist das eher Gold oder Kupfer?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Geht mehr richtung Kupfer.

Is n bissl schwer einzufangen, is aber dunkler als die Kashimafarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (9. März 2015)

Meines steht nur am Lacken, weil ichs gestern gewaschen habe. Sonst darfs nich ins Wohnzimmer 

Das meiner  ist heute gekommen...


----------



## monocito (9. März 2015)

Aus dem Keller, bereit für die Saison. Torque EX Trailflow wird dann am Wochenende entstaubt.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. März 2015)

Definitiv eins der schönsten "alten" Strive die man hier zu sehen bekommt Bis auf den Sattel und den Shimanokrempel sehr schick.


Boardi05 schrieb:


> Geht mehr richtung Kupfer.
> 
> Is n bissl schwer einzufangen, is aber dunkler als die Kashimafarbe


----------



## MitschundCo (9. März 2015)

Also ich muss sagen meine Frau hat sich für den Anfang echt toll geschlagen!


----------



## We the People (9. März 2015)

Mein neues Stadt-, Tourenrad. Macht echt Laune mit dem Hobel.


----------



## xe4500 (10. März 2015)

Welche Schutzbleche hast Du montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## We the People (10. März 2015)

Sks Bluemels 28" und 45mm breit, vorher hatte ich die Curana C-Lite's weil diese noch minimalistischer sind. Ich habe es aber nicht hinbekommen diese ohne ständiges klappern zu verbauen. Die jetzigen sind deutlich stabiler.


----------



## laurin1984 (11. März 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt !


----------



## GZA2003 (12. März 2015)

9,4 kg


----------



## dynamicflo (12. März 2015)

GZA2003 schrieb:


> 9,4 kg
> Anhang anzeigen 368489


Sieht ja n hammer aus


----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2015)

nach der ausfahrt vom sonntag


----------



## rmfausi (12. März 2015)

Hi Boardi05, geht das neue Fahrwerk besser/schlechter/weiss nicht/mir egal als das alte? Bin kein FOX Fan , würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren.
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Boardi05, geht das neue Fahrwerk besser/schlechter/weiss nicht/mir egal als das alte? Bin kein FOX Fan , würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren.
> Gruß rmfausi



Geht viel viel besser, die gabel seit dem talas update und dem gold öl und der dämpfer sowieso, liegt alles viel satter aufm trail. 

Bin mit dem rad nun so sehr zufrieden.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dice8 (13. März 2015)

Aktueller Aufbau.





26 ain´t dead!


----------



## Chrisdacross (13. März 2015)




----------



## filiale (13. März 2015)

Schade daß es keine schwarz-weißen Carbon HT dieses Jahr mehr gibt  tolles Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisdacross (13. März 2015)

.


----------



## Chrisdacross (14. März 2015)

.


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. März 2015)

Hier mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild von meiner Kiste:


----------



## cast0r (14. März 2015)

Mono-Speed-City-Racer


----------



## cast0r (14. März 2015)




----------



## hanz-hanz (14. März 2015)

Sorry, aber das Schutzblech geht gar nicht.


----------



## MitschundCo (14. März 2015)

Das is mir gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## bikeguy (14. März 2015)

Really?


----------



## deralteser (14. März 2015)

Spectral AL 6.0 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (14. März 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Spectral AL 6.0 2015



Irgendwie fehlt da noch was.......

























......................ein Rockguardz


----------



## deralteser (14. März 2015)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt da noch was......
> ......................ein Rockguardz



Ja ....ist ja gut Kann mich halt nicht entscheiden - ist wie am Kühlregal mit dem ganzen Essen.


----------



## rnReaper (14. März 2015)

cast0r schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369326



Das Bat-Bike


----------



## mot.2901 (14. März 2015)

Ist ja auch recht viel Kohle für´n bischen Carbon.Die Verarbeitung ist Handarbeit made in UK
Auf jeden Fall sollte man den Tipp mit dem warm machen befolgen,sonst bekommt man das teil nicht drauf.
Im ersten Moment dachte ich das passt niemals.
Aber irgendwie fährt es sich entspannter wenn das Teil dran istVom Style her auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## dime75 (14. März 2015)

Kleines Update: Neuer Dämpfer, neue Schlappen, neuer Sattel...jetzt kanns los gehen


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. März 2015)

Geile Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dime75 (14. März 2015)

Dankeschön


----------



## cast0r (14. März 2015)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Schutzblech geht gar nicht.



mir hat es während des wolkenbruchs auf dem rückweg den rücken frei gehalten. Mehr verlange ich nicht von einem kameraden. 

...uud während der "trockenzeit" darf es in der garage schlummern.


----------



## MitschundCo (15. März 2015)

Also ich muss mir definitiv ein 30er Kettenblatt zulegen. Mit dem 34er geht's zwar, aber beim Hausberg heute musste er ich ziemlich reinstrampeln


----------



## dynamicflo (15. März 2015)

Was ist das für eins?


----------



## MitschundCo (15. März 2015)

Strive CF 9.0 Team


----------



## Chrisdacross (15. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Also ich muss mir definitiv ein 30er Kettenblatt zulegen. Mit dem 34er geht's zwar, aber beim Hausberg heute musste er ich ziemlich reinstrampeln Anhang anzeigen 369494Anhang anzeigen 369495​



In schwarz/weiß kommt das Bike gar nicht zur Geltung...

Dasselbe Problem (Kettenblatt) hatte ich mal bei ner XX1 an nem Radon, mit dem 30er habe ich die ideale Lösung für jeden Tag im Harz gefunden...


----------



## MitschundCo (15. März 2015)

Dann lege ich eins in Farbe nach


----------



## rnReaper (15. März 2015)

Erstaunlich, dass noch keiner was zu der Scheibe gesagt hat


----------



## Chrisdacross (15. März 2015)

.


----------



## Chrisdacross (15. März 2015)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass noch keiner was zu der Scheibe gesagt hat



Die an der Kassette?
Speichenschutz oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (15. März 2015)

Transportsicherung


@Mitsch 
Mein 30er Blatt liegt ebenfalls bereit.


----------



## MitschundCo (15. März 2015)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, dass noch keiner was zu der Scheibe gesagt hat


Ja stimmt, die ist mir beim alten Strive nicht so aufgefallen da transparent. Jetzt sieht sie wirklich wie ein Spielzeug aus vom Jahrmarkt. Vielleicht ist sie heute Abend noch fällig


----------



## MitschundCo (15. März 2015)

vosmic schrieb:


> Transportsicherung
> 
> 
> @Mitsch
> Mein 30er Blatt liegt ebenfalls bereit.


Ah, bitte berichten obs auch für kleinere Touren taugt. Wobei es eh schnell gewechselt ist...


----------



## [email protected] (15. März 2015)




----------



## dynamicflo (15. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369602 Dann lege ich eins in Farbe nach



Ich hätte fast gesagt blaue Griffe würden richtig fett kommen, oder dunkel gelbe


----------



## Velo-X (16. März 2015)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## luxaltera (16. März 2015)

dynamicflo schrieb:


> Ich hätte fast gesagt blaue Griffe würden richtig fett kommen, oder dunkel gelbe


 Was ist denn bitte dunkel-gelb?


----------



## dynamicflo (16. März 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte dunkel-gelb?


kräftiges Gelb


----------



## Darvin (16. März 2015)

genau puh die scheibe geht ja garnicht mach das mal weg =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni24 (17. März 2015)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Bilder meines Canyon Spectral in whiskey brown


----------



## monocito (17. März 2015)

Erstes Einrollen für dieses Jahr.
Kleine Tour nach Bingen am Rhein.


----------



## filiale (17. März 2015)

na da wären wir uns vorhin fast begegnet


----------



## monocito (17. März 2015)

Kamst Du auch aus Richtung Windheim, Waldlaubersheim, Roth.
Kurz vor Roth hat mich jemand gekreuzt (überholt).


----------



## Malle1981 (17. März 2015)

Ruhrpott-"Idylle"


----------



## Dennis-Fox (17. März 2015)

Malle1981 schrieb:


> Ruhrpott-"Idylle"Anhang anzeigen 370281



Wo i"genau ist das?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malle1981 (17. März 2015)

Halde Hoppenbruch, oben am Windrad


----------



## filiale (18. März 2015)

monocito schrieb:


> Kamst Du auch aus Richtung Windheim, Waldlaubersheim, Roth.
> Kurz vor Roth hat mich jemand gekreuzt (überholt).



aus Richtung Ingelheim nach Bingen / Lauschhütte...


----------



## HK1896 (18. März 2015)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ein paar Bilder meines Canyon Spectral in whiskey brown



Hammer Farbe! Nice!


----------



## silverxxsurfer (18. März 2015)




----------



## Nightfire9 (18. März 2015)

hier mal im Picknick modus


----------



## Micha382 (18. März 2015)

Nightfire9 schrieb:


> hier mal im Picknick modus



Welchen I-Spec Adapter hast du denn an der XT dran?
Bin am überlegen auf die ZEE umzurüsten und da ich auch Shimano XT fahre bin ich am überlegen ob ich in dem Zuge nicht gleich das Cockpit aufräume.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2015)

Bei den ganzen Strives muss ich meins auch nochmal posten, Bild ist vom Oktober, war aber angenehm warm.


----------



## Boardi05 (18. März 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Welchen I-Spec Adapter hast du denn an der XT dran?
> Bin am überlegen auf die ZEE umzurüsten und da ich auch Shimano XT fahre bin ich am überlegen ob ich in dem Zuge nicht gleich das Cockpit aufräume.



https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-p35587/


----------



## Nightfire9 (18. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-p35587/


 jup genau die


----------



## der_erce (18. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XT-I-Spec-Adapter-SM-SL78-B-p35587/



Nur als Tip... als ich mein FRX aufgemotzt hab, wollte ich zur Saint einen Zee-Shifter dran machen. Der hat aber keine I-Spec Aufnahme, weshalb ich zum Saint-Shifter greifen durfte. Evtl hat sich das geändert aber du solltest da mal kucken, je nachdem was du in welcher Konfiguration fahren willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (18. März 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen Strives muss ich meins auch nochmal posten, Bild ist vom Oktober, war aber angenehm warm.


Hui, nice. Drei Zinnen


----------



## mlb (18. März 2015)

Neuste Ausbaustufe: neues Cockpit und Lyrik mit 180mm


----------



## Alexhazard (18. März 2015)

Die Domain Aufkleber irritieren!


----------



## mlb (18. März 2015)

Mich nicht ;-)


Kommen irgendwann noch runter


----------



## Maitre-B (18. März 2015)

Der Idiotie und sinnlosen Zerstörungswut in Frankfurt einfach mal entfliehen...


----------



## Dennis-Fox (18. März 2015)

Heute war ich mal wieder bei uns in Kamp Lintfort auf der Halde. Leider nicht so viele Höhenmeter wie bei einigen von euch, aber dafür hab ich wenigstens etwas direkt vor der Tür. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_86 (19. März 2015)

Hier mein Specki 8.0 mit 150er Pike SA

Und ja, ich weiß, dass die Farbe der Pedale nicht so ganz zu den Griffen passt.


----------



## Barney_1 (20. März 2015)

Hier mal meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe:



Neu:
XV Luftkammer am CCDBA, Reifen jetzt nur noch Snake Skin statt SG (spart ~ 450 Gramm) und neue Decals an der Gabel.
Jetzt wird erstmal gefahren und rumprobiert.
Liebäugel aber noch mit einer Reverb mit 150mm Absenkung die aber leider sehr schwer zu bekommen ist. Falls also jemand eine abgeben möchte...... 
Barney_1


----------



## schurwald-biker (21. März 2015)

So, nach fünf Wochen Wartezeit war heute der Paketbote da - eine Woche früher als der angegebene Liefertermin.
Habe mich dann heute nachmittag das Bike montiert: es ist ein Nerve AL29 9.9 in stealth geworden. 
Ich habe es in Größe L genommen, obwohl das PPS M ermittelt hat - das haben die mir in Koblenz  bei der Probefahrt so empfohlen.
Dafür habe ich den Vorbau in 80mm (statt 90mm) tauschen lassen.
Das Bike wiegt jetzt mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter 12,9 kg - etwas leichter als erwartet, es ist ja immerhin in Größe L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NUGGIZ (22. März 2015)

2015ér SPECTRAL AL 8.9 in electric blue...


----------



## Sepp333 (22. März 2015)




----------



## Orikson (23. März 2015)

Ich hatte mein Spectral AL 8.0 2015 im anderen Thread ja schon mal reingeschmissen, aber wenns schon ne extra Galerie gibt, warum nicht nutzen 

Einziger Umbau: Den Dämpfer hab ich gegen einen Fox Float Factory BV LV mit Remote getauscht. Damit kann man den Dämpfungsgrad vom Lenker aus einstellen, alles andere ist doch Selbstmord...


----------



## MitschundCo (23. März 2015)

Orikson schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Spectral AL 8.0 2015 im anderen Thread ja schon mal reingeschmissen, aber wenns schon ne extra Galerie gibt, warum nicht nutzen
> 
> Einziger Umbau: Den Dämpfer hab ich gegen einen Fox Float Factory BV LV mit Remote getauscht. Damit kann man den Dämpfungsgrad vom Lenker aus einstellen, alles andere ist doch Selbstmord...


Bitte sagt jemand was zur Plastikscheibe


----------



## Dice8 (23. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Bitte sagt jemand was zur Plastikscheibe


Hauptsache ein Dämpfer mit Remote.


----------



## Orikson (23. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Bitte sagt jemand was zur Plastikscheibe


Was stört mich die Scheibe, früher oder später macht die von ganz alleine den Abflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (23. März 2015)

Orikson schrieb:


> Was stört mich die Scheibe, früher oder später macht die von ganz alleine den Abflug


Na hoffentlich nicht, weil wenn das der Fall sein sollte, dann ist ein harter Sturz vorprogrammiert. Glaub mit, die sitzt sehr gut....


----------



## Orikson (23. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich nicht, weil wenn das der Fall sein sollte, dann ist ein harter Sturz vorprogrammiert. Glaub mit, die sitzt sehr gut....


Ehrlich gesagt hab ich die Scheibe noch nicht einmal angefasst  Soll das ein Schutz gegen ne rausspringende Kette sein?


----------



## MitschundCo (23. März 2015)

Orikson schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich die Scheibe noch nicht einmal angefasst  Soll das ein Schutz gegen ne rausspringende Kette sein?


Ich meine bis gestern auch nicht. Ja soll es sein. Aber wenn die Schaltung korrekt eingestellt ist, sollte es ohne auch gehen 

Wurde dafür auch schon an die Wand genagelt. Meine fiel noch stärker auf da sie schwarz war


----------



## Orikson (23. März 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Ich meine bis gestern auch nicht. Ja soll es sein. Aber wenn die Schaltung korrekt eingestellt ist, sollte es ohne auch gehen
> 
> Wurde dafür auch schon an die Wand genagelt. Meine viel noch stärker auf da sie schwarz war



Hehe  Meine Kette macht was sie soll, also mach ich die Scheibe dann mal raus und zähle es zu Gewichtsoptimierung


----------



## MitschundCo (23. März 2015)

Orikson schrieb:


> Hehe  Meine Kette macht was sie soll, also mach ich die Scheibe dann mal raus und zähle es zu Gewichtsoptimierung


Jetzt hab ich doch glatt fiel mit "v" geschrieben


----------



## th_philipp (23. März 2015)

Was wiegt denn das 2015er Spectral 8.9 ?


----------



## jimmykane (24. März 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pizzamann (24. März 2015)

hatte 2013 das Grand Canyon Al 9.9 gekauft. dann hab ich hier einen gebrauchten CF SLX Rahmen geschossen. jetzt ist nur noch die Gabel vom Alten.... 9,4kg mit Pedale und ohne Satteltasche in XL


----------



## jimmykane (24. März 2015)

Schick! Sieht mit der Rahmengröße gar nicht aus wie ein 29er.


----------



## Chrisdacross (24. März 2015)

pizzamann schrieb:


> hatte 2013 das Grand Canyon Al 9.9 gekauft. dann hab ich hier einen gebrauchten CF SLX Rahmen geschossen. jetzt ist nur noch die Gabel vom Alten.... 9,4kg mit Pedale und ohne Satteltasche in XLAnhang anzeigen 372225 Anhang anzeigen 372226 Anhang anzeigen 372227


Hallo, sind an dem Bike auch die Formula R1 verbaut? 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizzamann (24. März 2015)

nö
is ne XTR 9000 Race


----------



## Chrisdacross (24. März 2015)

pizzamann schrieb:


> nö
> is ne XTR 9000 Race


Am Original sind die R1 verbaut...
Der Klassische "die Lok kommt zu Stehen Sound" ist unverkennbar...


----------



## dime75 (24. März 2015)

Winterzeit ist Schrauberzeit^^
Ein kleines Update: vivid erzwodezwo coil  RaceFace Atlas Sattel, Magic Marry Vertstar vorne und hinten der trailstar und neue Decals an der Gabel...der erste Eindruck in Osternohe am Eröffnungstag war schon mal gut, Dämpfer läuft tiptop und die Marie beißt wie Sau 



 

 
Wünsche allen einer schmerzfreie Saison 2015


----------



## mohlo (25. März 2015)

dime75 schrieb:


>


Ist die Rahmenfarbe original oder hast du da selbst Hand angelegt?


----------



## dime75 (25. März 2015)

@mohlo Die Rahmenfarbe ist original von 2013, war ursprünglich mal das FRX Playzone, lediglich die Decals hab ich selbst gemacht, alles andere bis auf Gabel u Tretkurbel wurde von mir getauscht


----------



## der_erce (25. März 2015)

Sieht schick aus. Evtl sieht man sich mal auf der Piste dort


----------



## Orikson (25. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 48245 (28. März 2015)

Heute mit dem 26" LUX MR unterwegs gewesen. Auch die kleinen LR machen noch Spaß.


----------



## MarcellusWallis (28. März 2015)

mlb schrieb:


> Neuste Ausbaustufe: neues Cockpit und Lyrik mit 180mm



Wie hast du das gemacht, mit der lyrik und dem Domaincasting. Hab auch noch ne Domain. Und ne Lyrik am neuen Canyon. Würde die auch gerne auf 180 umbauen...

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc9999 (28. März 2015)

Klasse Wetter heute direkt ausgenützt.Jetzt muss noch das Weiß am Oberrohr weg dann passts.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. März 2015)

Hier mal wieder ein älteres Schätzchen


----------



## attila7 (29. März 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


>


Welche Größe hat der Rahmen? 
Bin dabei mir das AL SLX 8.9 in Größe L zu kaufen. Habe gehört das Ober- und Unterrohr da nicht zusammen geschweißt sind.


----------



## filiale (29. März 2015)

attila7 schrieb:


> Welche Größe hat der Rahmen?
> Bin dabei mir das AL SLX 8.9 in Größe L zu kaufen. Habe gehört das Ober- und Unterrohr da nicht zusammen geschweißt sind.



Was ? Von wem  ? Und wäre das ein Problem wenn es dennoch stabil genug wäre ?


----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2015)

Es ist ein L.
Ich bin 190cm. Es passt mir recht gut. Kleiner dürfte es aber nicht sein. XL fuhr sich aber wie ein City bike. Der Lenker war super hoch. Das Steuerrohr einfach zu lang.


----------



## attila7 (29. März 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Was ? Von wem  ? Und wäre das ein Problem wenn es dennoch stabil genug wäre ?


Nein, es geht mit einfach um die Optik mehr nicht. Die Stabilität passt schon, das weiß ich.
Man sieht halt immer nur das Ober- und Unterrohr verschweißt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. März 2015)

Schau einfach in mein Album. Da sind noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## attila7 (29. März 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schau einfach in mein Album. Da sind noch ein paar Bilder.


Super, Danke Dir. Hat mir geholfen und freue mich schon auf das Bike.


----------



## kommaklar (29. März 2015)

Kleines Update meines 2014 Spectral 29...
Syncros Vorbau + Syncros Carbon Lenker 35mm


----------



## JackZero (29. März 2015)

Frühling im Allgäu....................


----------



## ostseeracer (30. März 2015)




----------



## Renito (31. März 2015)

Nach diversen Umbauten (so ziemlich alles ist schwarz geworden ) stell ich meins auch mal wieder rein...


----------



## MarcellusWallis (31. März 2015)

Renito schrieb:


> Nach diversen Umbauten (so ziemlich alles ist schwarz geworden ) stell ich meins auch mal wieder rein...


Sehr schick. Gefällt mir gut.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der_erce (31. März 2015)

Renito schrieb:


> Nach diversen Umbauten (so ziemlich alles ist schwarz geworden ) stell ich meins auch mal wieder rein...


Mein lieber Mann, das ist aber mal konsequent durchgezogen. Aber mal ehrlich...ne xx1 mit schwarzer Kassette geht auch noch oder?


----------



## waldi28 (31. März 2015)

Renito schrieb:


> Nach diversen Umbauten (so ziemlich alles ist schwarz geworden ) stell ich meins auch mal wieder rein...


Ich glaube, wir haben den gleichen Geschmack.
Und ich dachte immer schwärzer geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Renito (31. März 2015)

Wow...das ist aber auch schön schwarz. Vor allem mit den schwarzen Standrohren 
Das wäre halt noch was für mein Torque...nur leider gibt´s die nicht als travelbare 180er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (31. März 2015)

Renito schrieb:


> Wow...das ist aber auch schön schwarz. Vor allem mit den schwarzen Standrohren
> Das wäre halt noch was für mein Torque...nur leider gibt´s die nicht als travelbare 180er



Formula 35, is halt ne 650B gabel, aber n 26" rad passt da auch rein


----------



## BLACK-BEAST (1. April 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir haben den gleichen Geschmack.
> Und ich dachte immer schwärzer geht nicht mehr.



einfach nur Hammer der Black-Bomber


----------



## hanz-hanz (2. April 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


>



Aber nicht mehr viel Platz zwischen Reifen und Gabel.


----------



## waldi28 (2. April 2015)

Geht schon problemlos, aber der Muddy Marry in 2,5" baut schon wesentlich mehr auf als Maxxis.


----------



## Ichhabeinmtb (2. April 2015)

So das ist mein Schmuckstück


----------



## savvascy (3. April 2015)

Hier mal meins Nerve Al 9.9 2015 in Stealth


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. April 2015)

Cockpit geändert und kleine Testrunde gedreht. Der Vorbau ist noch etwas zu lang.


----------



## cast0r (3. April 2015)

Magura MT5 eingefahren/-bremst - HAMMER


----------



## MarcellusWallis (3. April 2015)

Hier mal mein Bock. Mit Alex FR32 Laufrad vorn( hinten muss noch umgespeicht werden), Spank Spike Lenker, DMR-Vault Pedalen und Reverse Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shredschreck (3. April 2015)




----------



## Boardi05 (3. April 2015)




----------



## Boardi05 (4. April 2015)




----------



## Kika (4. April 2015)

Frühlingstour mit dem Nerve AL 9.9SL


----------



## elhombre (5. April 2015)

CF 29


----------



## Sauerland1 (5. April 2015)

Auf der heutigen Ostertour 
und wer war heute noch biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rico09 (6. April 2015)

Grüß euch, gestern hab ich mal das schöne Osterwetter genossen und eine kleine Ausfahrt mit dem Strive gemacht.




Ein dazu gehöriges Video von der Abfahrt gibts auch. 
Grüße aus Osttirol


----------



## Jun89 (6. April 2015)

War schwierig gestern! Tief Niklas hat alles gegeben!


----------



## Pippo82 (6. April 2015)

khrika schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 304807Anhang anzeigen 304808Anhang anzeigen 304809Anhang anzeigen 304810



Hey, welche Größe hat das Bike? 

Hat jemand Bilder eines Grand Canyon CF SL oder SLX in Größe S (16'') parat? Danke vorab!


----------



## Ridecanyon (6. April 2015)

Jun89 schrieb:


> War schwierig gestern! Tief Niklas hat alles gegeben!


Sieht ja schlimm aus! Bei uns hier in der Oberpfalz (Nordbayern) liegt verhältnismäßig wenig, da hat der Winter schon alle schwachen Bäume umgelegt...


----------



## Jun89 (6. April 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Sieht ja schlimm aus! Bei uns hier in der Oberpfalz (Nordbayern) liegt verhältnismäßig wenig, da hat der Winter schon alle schwachen Bäume umgelegt...



Bei uns hier in Niederbayern schauts schlimm aus! Sehr sehr viele Bäume ausgewurzelt und viele sind sogar in einer Höhe von ca. 2 Metern einfach abgebrochen! Echt brutal da draußen!


----------



## metal_beppi (6. April 2015)

Nach 2 Tagen in der Rhön heißt es jetzt putzen...


----------



## vennriderspezi (6. April 2015)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Hey, welche Größe hat das Bike?
> 
> Hat jemand Bilder eines Grand Canyon CF SL oder SLX in Größe S (16'') parat? Danke vorab!



Wenns bis morgen reicht, kann ich dir einige Bilder senden, mein Schatz hat seit 3 Wochen so ein leckeres Teil in Größ S,
Heute nochmal 50km mit ihr gemeinsam abgespult. Sieht gut aus, ist top ausgestattet und läuft auch gut.

vennriderspezi


----------



## Boardi05 (7. April 2015)

rico09 schrieb:


> Grüß euch, gestern hab ich mal das schöne Osterwetter genossen und eine kleine Ausfahrt mit dem Strive gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo findet man das Video?


----------



## mohlo (7. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wo findet man das Video?


----------



## rico09 (7. April 2015)

Achso ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. April 2015)

Tolles Video!

Gestern am Gardasee


----------



## der_erce (7. April 2015)

rico09 schrieb:


> Achso ja



Ich hätt gern gewusst wie die Stelle bei 0:45 weiter geht


----------



## rico09 (7. April 2015)

Links um dem Baum herum ca. 6 m weiter dann bist schon im nächsten Schnitt (;


----------



## tommy_86 (7. April 2015)

Mein Spectral


----------



## Micha382 (7. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Tolles Video!
> 
> Gestern am Gardasee



Oh man, traumhaft!!!
Auch wieder will...


----------



## Boardi05 (7. April 2015)

War schon ganz nett, aber den Hype um den Gardasee versteh ich immer noch nicht.

Hier alle Bilder von gestern, inkl. Panorama, Wetter war wirklich klasse, zwar nicht warm, aber super Sicht.


----------



## vennriderspezi (7. April 2015)

Pippo82 schrieb:


> Hey, welche Größe hat das Bike?
> 
> Hat jemand Bilder eines Grand Canyon CF SL oder SLX in Größe S (16'') parat? Danke vorab!



Hallo Pippo82,

hier die Bilder vom Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 in Größe S meiner Holden.

Gruß vennriderspezi


----------



## Chrisdacross (7. April 2015)

vennriderspezi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376033
> 
> Hallo Pippo82,
> 
> ...


Verträgt sich das Speiseeis mit dem Canyon???


----------



## vennriderspezi (7. April 2015)

...bestens , sie haben ja schon ihre Gabeln untereinander getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pippo82 (8. April 2015)

vennriderspezi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376033
> 
> Hallo Pippo82,
> 
> ...


 
Prima, vielen Dank! Hilft mir schon weiter. Ist halt wie beim Rennrad: Bei größeren Rahmen sehen die Proportionen besser aus.


----------



## Deleted 214724 (9. April 2015)

Was ein schöner Tag heute!


----------



## Boardi05 (9. April 2015)

TH1984 schrieb:


> Was ein schöner Tag heute!



Dir fehlt noch n FloatX 

Aber ich seh mein Gabelsticker is n bissl anders


----------



## tyson81 (9. April 2015)

@vennriderspezi

Wo bekommt man denn diese perfekt passenden Flaschenhalter vom Canyon her?


----------



## vennriderspezi (9. April 2015)

sind von der Marke Elite und bei bike-components gekauft, siehe hier

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Elite/Cannibal-Flaschenhalter-p38952/


----------



## tyson81 (10. April 2015)

Ok super vielen dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (11. April 2015)

an des Südseite der Alpen is ja Frühling, da is schneefrei.....

ab 1800m liegt noch genug von dem zeug.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. April 2015)

Was sind das für komische Stein Haufen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (11. April 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Was sind das für komische Stein Haufen?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Sind Steinmännchen, sollen die bösen geister vertreiben. Im Sommer versuch ich mal n paar Panoramabilder machen, schaut super aus da oben. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. April 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ridecanyon (11. April 2015)

Leider hat es da gerade geregnet...


----------



## Sauerland1 (11. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Sind Steinmännchen, sollen die bösen geister vertreiben. Im Sommer versuch ich mal n paar Panoramabilder machen, schaut super aus da oben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



In Schweden werden die an besonderen Stellen gebaut und bedeutet da quasi das Versprechen irgendwann einmal wieder zu kommen.
Oder ganz simpel als Wegmarkierung, Grundstücksgrenze und so etwas.


----------



## kommaklar (11. April 2015)




----------



## Strampelino (12. April 2015)




----------



## Maitre-B (12. April 2015)




----------



## Schoolboy (12. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. April 2015)

Schoolboy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 377595



Sehr schönes Strive, SixC Kurbel aus nem bestimmten Grund gewechselt?


----------



## grobi59 (12. April 2015)




----------



## europa (13. April 2015)

Mein neues für 2015. Nerve 9.9 Gr L


----------



## closed (14. April 2015)




----------



## Strampelino (14. April 2015)

Sehr schöne bikes.......ohhhhhh heute müsste mein torque ex gapstar kommen,der Puls steigt


----------



## horror (14. April 2015)

Bärlauchsammmeln im Wald


----------



## waxtomwax (14. April 2015)

*Und hier mal was von letzter Woche:*


----------



## s1monster (14. April 2015)

Wo ist das Bild entstanden?!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. April 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild entstanden?!



Gardasee, sollte in der gegend von arco sein

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (14. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Gardasee, sollte in der gegend von arco sein
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Richtig. Blick kurz hinterm Klettergebiet Massone auf die Burg von Arco.


----------



## Alexhazard (14. April 2015)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Sehr schöne bikes.......ohhhhhh heute müsste mein torque ex gapstar kommen,der Puls steigt


Und? Is' s da?


----------



## Strampelino (14. April 2015)

Ja, es ist gekommen......


----------



## pnebling (14. April 2015)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ja, es ist gekommen......Anhang anzeigen 378137


Schick


----------



## Beebob (15. April 2015)

Ja, es ist gekommen......[/QUOTE]

Gute Entscheidung - du wirst es nicht bereuen. Ich habe mein Torque jetzt schon 7 Jahre und bin immer wieder begeistert, wie gut es fährt, wenn ich es mal wieder nutze. Es ist zwar mittlerweile zum Zweitbike geworden, aber immer wieder gerne.


----------



## Strampelino (15. April 2015)

Danke,ne bereuen werde ich da nix. Bei der fatlady und mir ist es wahre liebe . Es gibt viele Räder aber das torque ist mein Rad ...............ich liebe es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (15. April 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein etwas anderes Bild...


----------



## hanz-hanz (15. April 2015)

Geil, rettend unter das Strive geschmissen!
...damit es weich fällt und ihm nichts passiert!
Wie selbstlos von Dir, Du alter Pfadfinder!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (15. April 2015)

Wo schützt man sein bike! 
Aber Versuch beim nächsten Mal nicht das Cockpit platt zu hauen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Strampelino (15. April 2015)

Sehr geil, so schützt man sein bike


----------



## Idetrist (15. April 2015)

Nach einem Jahr immer noch nichts zu bemängeln. Die heutige Tour leider nicht ganz schneefrei...


----------



## MitschundCo (15. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal ein etwas anderes Bild...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378348


Mein Esel hats mir wirklich gedankt, Cockpit ist ganz geblieben. Meine Frau hats vor Lachen dafür fast zerrissen...


----------



## Benni24 (17. April 2015)

Hallo,

hab meinem Bike nen neuen Lenker und Griffe gegönnt - gefällt bestimmt nicht jedem...ich finds super!


----------



## Schoolboy (17. April 2015)

Schaut super aus, gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Strampelino (17. April 2015)

Mir würde es mit schwarzem Lenker besser gefallen,was aber nicht wichtig istfinde halt es wäre stimmiger wegen der schwarzen Pike



Fatbar ist glaub ich derneue jedermann Lenker 

die Gabel wäre in ganz schwarz besser ,ist aber nur meine unwichtige Meinung . Mich würde das weiß stören, außer du hättest weiße Griffe genommen mit schwarzem Lenker



Aber alles Geschmacksache und darüber lässt sich bekanntlicherweise nicht streiten


----------



## denis0082 (18. April 2015)

Die orangenen Ergons gehn klar, aber der Lenker gefiel mir vorher besser weil schwarz. Das hat zu dem eher hellen Rahmen besser gepass. Trotzdem sehr stimmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (18. April 2015)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Mir würde es mit schwarzem Lenker besser gefallen,was aber nicht wichtig istfinde halt es wäre stimmiger wegen der schwarzen Pike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, passende decals wären klasse. Aber ob's die in whiskey brown gibt 

Seltsamerweise sehen die auf der Canyon HP dezenter aus, beiger.


----------



## MitschundCo (18. April 2015)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab meinem Bike nen neuen Lenker und Griffe gegönnt - gefällt bestimmt nicht jedem...ich finds super!


Mir gefällt es auch sehr gut. Hast dir den Renthal Duo schon mal angesehen? Würde sicher gut passen


----------



## Benni24 (18. April 2015)

Hallo,

es gibt meine ich noch Stealth Decals für die Pike ...sieht vll noch besser aus.

Ja den Renthal Duo kenne ich, vll wenn wieder Geld da ist

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jogi1968 (18. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Habe den DUO auf meinen EX aus 2014. Bin sehr zufrieden, sieht nicht nur gut aus, ist auch noch sehr stabil.

Schönes Wochenende noch.


----------



## Chrisdacross (19. April 2015)

Benni24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab meinem Bike nen neuen Lenker und Griffe gegönnt - gefällt bestimmt nicht jedem...ich finds super!


Hallo, wie issen der Ergon Sattel?


----------



## Maitre-B (19. April 2015)




----------



## Benni24 (19. April 2015)

Chrisdacross schrieb:


> Hallo, wie issen der Ergon Sattel?



Hallo,

bin nicht zufrieden mit dem Sattel. Denke er hat die falsche Breite für meine Sitzknochen. Ist ja immernoch der oem Sattel von canyon. Mir tut auf jeden Fall nach ein paar Stunden schon mächtig der Arsch weh  

Grüße


----------



## Haukejunior (20. April 2015)

Kann auch nix gutes über den Ergon sagen. Habe jetzt in der gleichen Breite einen SQ Lab 611 Race Ti und der ist um Welten besser.


----------



## sp8 (20. April 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Kann auch nix gutes über den Ergon sagen. Habe jetzt in der gleichen Breite einen SQ Lab 611 Race Ti und der ist um Welten besser.


wie groß/hart ist denn der 611 Race? muss ihn mir vermutlich blind kaufen (bestellen) in der richtigen Breite,  saß gestern mal aufm 610er und der war ein halbes Sofa. Habe kein Problem mit nem eher harten Sattel, nur ist mir der Seriensattel wohl etwas zu schmal und da überlege ich zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (20. April 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Kann auch nix gutes über den Ergon sagen. Habe jetzt in der gleichen Breite einen SQ Lab 611 Race Ti und der ist um Welten besser.


Irgendwie lässt mich der Gedanke nicht los, dass Ergon nur einen tollen Markenauftritt hat und optisch sehr stylisch aussieht. Viele klagen jedoch über harte Griffe und Sättel


----------



## Domowoi (20. April 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Irgendwie lässt mich der Gedanke nicht los, dass Ergon nur einen tollen Markenauftritt hat und optisch sehr stylisch aussieht. Viele klagen jedoch über harte Griffe und Sättel



Schwierig zu sagen, weil gerade die Kontaktpunkte eben sehr subjektiv sind. Die Härte alleine sind da noch kein Indiz, weil auch ein weicher Sattel unangenehm werden kann.


----------



## woersdorfer (20. April 2015)

sp8 schrieb:


> wie groß/hart ist denn der 611 Race? muss ihn mir vermutlich blind kaufen (bestellen) in der richtigen Breite,  saß gestern mal aufm 610er und der war ein halbes Sofa. Habe kein Problem mit nem eher harten Sattel, nur ist mir der Seriensattel wohl etwas zu schmal und da überlege ich zu wechseln.



Schau doch mal ob du nicht einen Händler in deiner Nähe hast. Der kann deine Sitzknochen vermessen und dir sagen welche breite du brauchst. Ich habe mir einen 611 active TiTube zu gelegt. Nicht billig der Spass, aber ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen. Mein Händler hat mir übrigens angeboten den Sattel 3-4 Wochen zu testen, und wenn ich doch der Meinung wäre eine andere Breite zu bevorzugen, den Sattel zu tauschen.


----------



## Jun89 (20. April 2015)

Mir ist der SME-3 auch zu hart! schraub mir wieder meinen Specialized Avatar dran... Der ist wirklich Top, bis auf die Form... Da bleibt man leider ganz gern mit der Shorts hängen...


----------



## Maitre-B (20. April 2015)

sp8 schrieb:


> wie groß/hart ist denn der 611 Race? muss ihn mir vermutlich blind kaufen (bestellen) in der richtigen Breite,  saß gestern mal aufm 610er und der war ein halbes Sofa. Habe kein Problem mit nem eher harten Sattel, nur ist mir der Seriensattel wohl etwas zu schmal und da überlege ich zu wechseln.


Ich hoffe,  ich werbe nicht schleich... Bei Rose hast du eine 14 Tage Geld zurück Garantie bei hochwertigen Sätteln, sodass du nicht blind kaufen musst und testen kannst.


----------



## lespaul1 (21. April 2015)

Also mir passt der Ergon Sattel super. Auch mit den Griffen bin ich voll zufrieden. Hab nun an allen Räder getauscht. Meine Erfahrung mit dem Ergon SM-30 Evo ist die, dass er ein bisschen eingefahren werden muss und sich dann "anpasst". Zumindest war es bei mir so. Nach ca.300km hat er sich dann richtig gut angefühlt.
Also bevor wer seinen in den Müll schmeißt, schmeißt ihn zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp8 (21. April 2015)

habe mir so Pappe besorgt und mal gemessen (von wo nach wo eigentlich? außen-außen? mittig-mittig?) und komme außen-außen auf ca. 15cm. Der Sattel am Strive hat nur ca. 14cm, der testweise montierte (aber noch nicht wirklich gefahrene) SQLab 610 Sofakissen ist ein 15er und fühlt sich passend an von der Breite. Allerdings habe ich am Hardtail auch einen 14er und kam damit besser klar.. wird wohl am Alter liegen 

Bei der Pappe war noch so ein Wisch dabei, der denke ich heißen soll dass man abhängig von der Fahrerposition ein paar cm extra draufpacken soll.. damit komme ich aber ratz-fatz auf die 15cm..?

das mit Rose hört sich prima an, da sind eh noch paar Sachen im Anmarsch und vielleicht lasse ich mir dann noch den Sattel in 15 mit raus. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Domowoi (21. April 2015)

sp8 schrieb:


> habe mir so Pappe besorgt und mal gemessen (von wo nach wo eigentlich? außen-außen? mittig-mittig?) [...]



Laut den Videos misst man bei SQ Labs von Mitte-zu-Mitte und addiert dann noch ein bisschen was drauf, je nachdem welche Sitzposition man so hat.


----------



## Haukejunior (21. April 2015)

woersdorfer schrieb:


> Schau doch mal ob du nicht einen Händler in deiner Nähe hast. Der kann deine Sitzknochen vermessen und dir sagen welche breite du brauchst. Ich habe mir einen 611 active TiTube zu gelegt. Nicht billig der Spass, aber ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen. Mein Händler hat mir übrigens angeboten den Sattel 3-4 Wochen zu testen, und wenn ich doch der Meinung wäre eine andere Breite zu bevorzugen, den Sattel zu tauschen.



Genau so habe ich es gemacht


----------



## ostseeracer (22. April 2015)




----------



## Sauerland1 (22. April 2015)

Das kleine Kettenblatt brauchst du aber nicht


----------



## Ste2014 (22. April 2015)

sp8 schrieb:


> habe mir so Pappe besorgt und mal gemessen (von wo nach wo eigentlich? außen-außen? mittig-mittig?)


Das angehängte Bild zeigt dir wie du die richtige Sattelgröße ermittelst. 


Ich hab den SME3 Pro in S probiert. Das war garnichts. Meine Beckenknochen haben aufgesetzt. Der Schnitt des Ergon zu meinem SQlab 612 ist völlig anders. Beim SQab rutschen mein Beckenknochen links und rechts am Sattel vorbei.


----------



## MTB-Kao (23. April 2015)

Kein Silberstreif am Horizont...






...aber ein silbernes Strive am Gartenzaun


----------



## MitschundCo (23. April 2015)

Erste Hausrunde mit Junior


----------



## Dice8 (23. April 2015)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Kein Silberstreif am Horizont...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lüderich.


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. April 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Lüderich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppoo (24. April 2015)

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald von meiner Hausrunde.


----------



## Tante_Philou (25. April 2015)

Wo warste da unterwegs?


----------



## Seppoo (25. April 2015)

Ist auf dem Mahlberg bei Freiholsheim und Michelbach


----------



## Spectrakel (25. April 2015)




----------



## Haukejunior (25. April 2015)

@Spectrakel also das Bike ist ja eigentlich voll geil aber was hat das Blau da noch dran zu suchen?


----------



## Spectrakel (25. April 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> @Spectrakel also das Bike ist ja eigentlich voll geil aber was hat das Blau da noch dran zu suchen?


ohne das Blau wäre z.B. Schalten und Bremsen schwer


----------



## MitschundCo (25. April 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> @Spectrakel also das Bike ist ja eigentlich voll geil aber was hat das Blau da noch dran zu suchen?


Dass ihr auch alle immer komplett schwarz wollt...


----------



## Haukejunior (25. April 2015)

@Spectrakel das nen Argument


----------



## Spectrakel (25. April 2015)

Hat zufällig einer ein Spectral mit einem Renthal Fatbar oder RF Atlas Kash Money und blauen Griffen? Würde mal gerne sehen ob das zueinander passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (25. April 2015)

Ein paar Seiten war glaube nen Spectral mit Renthal Cockpit.


----------



## merida1506 (26. April 2015)




----------



## Paulpansen (26. April 2015)

Sooooo, Umstieg von Specialized zu Canyon


----------



## Haukejunior (27. April 2015)

Schicke Nerve´s


----------



## rmfausi (28. April 2015)

Mein Charger comp ist seit heute in Rente, hat sich aber über zwei Jahre auch mit Bikepark doch ganz wacker geschlagen. Jetzt ist aber Schluss, habe was neues.








Der roten Lenker gabs gestern schon.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MitschundCo (28. April 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Mein Charger comp ist seit heute in Rente, hat sich aber über zwei Jahre auch mit Bikepark doch ganz wacker geschlagen. Jetzt ist aber Schluss, habe was neues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir gleich viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (29. April 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Mein Charger comp ist seit heute in Rente, hat sich aber über zwei Jahre auch mit Bikepark doch ganz wacker geschlagen. Jetzt ist aber Schluss, habe was neues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Wahl...wer hat die aufgebaut? Hope Naben?


----------



## hometrails (29. April 2015)

Da aktuell Auszeit zwecks "Rücken", endlich mal Zeit Bilder zu sichten ... 





Kevin // hometrails.de


----------



## rmfausi (29. April 2015)

@speichenquaeler Ja, Hope Naben von german-lightness aus Frankfurt. 
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Haukejunior (29. April 2015)

@hometrails was das fürn Helm?


----------



## hometrails (29. April 2015)

@Haukejunior - Bell 2R Super mit einer 100% Google

Kevin // hometrails.de


----------



## Haukejunior (29. April 2015)

Ahh ok. Schade das ihm die DH Freigabe fehlt sonst hätte ich den mir auch gegönnt.


----------



## RaceFace89 (30. April 2015)

Mal wieder etwas von meinem Torque, mein treuer Wegbegleiter
Bessere Bilder folgen am Wochenende


----------



## Tante_Philou (30. April 2015)

Machste mir mal ein Bild von dem Wandhalter ihne Rad bitte? Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Dankeschön!


----------



## Dice8 (30. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-Kao (30. April 2015)

Lüderich??? 

Bei mir waren wenigstens noch die Blüten dran. War gestern aber auch wieder dort unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (30. April 2015)

Gestern war das Wetter deutlich besser aber ich habe nur heute Zeit gehabt. War jedenfalls ne nette Regentour.


----------



## dasLasso (3. Mai 2015)

Heute... Wald, schoen und dreckig ..


----------



## Cosehh (4. Mai 2015)

Hier mein 2015 Nerve AL 6.0


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2015)

Heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit:





Nachdem ich das Rad am Wochenende zerlegt hatte und auch der Gabel neues Öl gegönnt habe, rollt es wieder wie neu. Insbesondere die Gabel hat sich enorm verbessert. Original waren Unmengen an Öl drin.


----------



## HK1896 (4. Mai 2015)

Cosehh schrieb:


> Hier mein 2015 Nerve AL 6.0


Harburger Berge?


----------



## Cosehh (4. Mai 2015)

HK1896 schrieb:


> Harburger Berge?


Nee, dass war in HH Poppenbüttel bei den Alsterwanderwegen.


----------



## David91 (4. Mai 2015)

Mein Lux, für dieses etwas umgebaut. 
Die Reverb hat sich auf der Extrema am Gardasee schon ausgezahlt


----------



## Tante_Philou (4. Mai 2015)

finally!

 

Frisch aus dem Showroom in Koblenz nach einer kurzen Installationsrunde


----------



## dasLasso (4. Mai 2015)

Klasse. Welches ist es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante_Philou (4. Mai 2015)

Spectral AL 9.9 SL


----------



## dasLasso (4. Mai 2015)

Check!! ;-)


----------



## Strampelino (5. Mai 2015)

Heute bei der mittags Runde ......


----------



## Strampelino (5. Mai 2015)




----------



## Strampelino (5. Mai 2015)




----------



## Boardi05 (5. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoolboy (5. Mai 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>


Respekt! Meiner Meinung nach das schönste Strive hier im Forum! Besonders auf den Aufkleber am Unterrohr bin ich sehr neidisch!


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Mai 2015)

Schoolboy schrieb:


> Respekt! Meiner Meinung nach das schönste Strive hier im Forum! Besonders auf den Aufkleber am Unterrohr bin ich sehr neidisch!



Dankeschön


----------



## Cosehh (5. Mai 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>



Ich muss auch sagen das Bike sieht Hammer geil aus.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Mai 2015)

Cosehh schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen das Bike sieht Hammer geil aus.



Danke, fährt sich mittlerweile auch richtig geil. Der Dämpferwechsel und das Tuning/Upgrade der Gabel waren jeden cent wert.


----------



## Ridecanyon (6. Mai 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Danke, fährt sich mittlerweile auch richtig geil. Der Dämpferwechsel und das Tuning/Upgrade der Gabel waren jeden cent wert.


Wie/wo hast du das Tuning der Gabel gemacht? Bin, seitdem ich die Pike am Bike meiner Frau gefahren bin, nicht mehr so ganz zufrieden mit meiner Fox, scheue aber die Investition in ne eigene Pike...


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Mai 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Wie/wo hast du das Tuning der Gabel gemacht? Bin, seitdem ich die Pike am Bike meiner Frau gefahren bin, nicht mehr so ganz zufrieden mit meiner Fox, scheue aber die Investition in ne eigene Pike...



Ich hba die zu Fox Italia geschickt, Service und RaceTune, 230€, ne menge holz aber nun fährt sich die erste Sahne, super sensibel und steht gut im Federweg.


----------



## Tante_Philou (6. Mai 2015)




----------



## dasLasso (6. Mai 2015)

Mooswald...?


----------



## denis0082 (7. Mai 2015)

Nur ein popeliges Handycam-foto, aber damit ich unsere zwei auch mal zeigen kann:






Das Petrol-Spectral kommt in echt "grüner" (besser) rüber.


----------



## MitschundCo (7. Mai 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Nur ein popeliges Handycam-foto, aber damit ich unsere zwei auch mal zeigen kann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß, meine Frau hat es auch. Eine Traumfarbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (7. Mai 2015)

Mit der Spacerfarbe bin ich noch nicht zufrieden...


----------



## der_erce (7. Mai 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Mit der Spacerfarbe bin ich noch nicht zufrieden...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384426 Anhang anzeigen 384427



Ja, das wirkt sehr störend alles. Ansonsten geiles Strive (was man halt sieht  )


----------



## ToMo74 (9. Mai 2015)

Kybfelsen über Freiburg und dann abwärts auf dem neuen Canadiantrail


----------



## dasLasso (9. Mai 2015)

Meine Heimat. Ich komme aus Guenterstal. Au man...


----------



## Tante_Philou (9. Mai 2015)

An den Kybfelsen will ich demnächst auch mal, schönes Foto


----------



## dasLasso (9. Mai 2015)

Ich komm mit...


----------



## Epictetus (9. Mai 2015)

Meine Hausrunde / Tour von heute 58km 1700hm


----------



## Ridecanyon (9. Mai 2015)

Fox raus, Pike rein


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Mai 2015)

Heut mal schnell 4 Abfahrten hinterm Haus gmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (9. Mai 2015)

Scott Freerider schrieb:


>



It das der Medienhafen in Düsseldorf?


----------



## Dice8 (9. Mai 2015)




----------



## rmfausi (10. Mai 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> It das der Medienhafen in Düsseldorf?



Nein, ist im Hafen von Ludwigshafen am Rhein.


----------



## martinej9 (10. Mai 2015)




----------



## MarcellusWallis (10. Mai 2015)

Kleines Upgrade an meinem Gapstar. Rollt jetzt mit weißer Lyrik. Anhang anzeigen 385263

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loewenburger (10. Mai 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Nerve AL 9.0 (nach gründlicher Reinigung) und vorheriger Schlammschlacht. Nutze das Rad jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten und bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectrakel (12. Mai 2015)

Schönes Bike!!! 
Aber warum hast du an der Reverb einen Schnellspanner?


----------



## Loewenburger (12. Mai 2015)

Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt. Werde ich wohl noch mal ändern.


----------



## Ridecanyon (12. Mai 2015)




----------



## cast0r (12. Mai 2015)

Spectrakel schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!!!
> Aber warum hast du an der Reverb einen Schnellspanner?



hat mein nerve auch. canyon verbaut das so. 
dafür extra ohne not die reverb ausbauen und die klemme tauschen?!
wenn die gelegenheit kommt...gerne.


----------



## bikeguy (13. Mai 2015)

cast0r schrieb:


> hat mein nerve auch. canyon verbaut das so.
> dafür extra ohne not die reverb ausbauen und die klemme tauschen?!
> wenn die gelegenheit kommt...gerne.



musst sie ja ned komplett ausbauen. Soweit rausziehen bis die Leitung sichtbar ist reicht doch aus.


----------



## Patten89 (13. Mai 2015)

Hier mein GC CF SLX bei der gestrigen Hitzetour an der Isar beim Baden im Mühlbach in der nähe vom Kloster Schäftlarn


----------



## feardorcha (14. Mai 2015)

Canyon Grand Canyon CF SL 7.9 Team (acid green, 2015)
I'm in Love!


----------



## rico09 (14. Mai 2015)

Man sieht zwar nicht viel vom Bike aber heute wiedermal seit langem die Hometour gefahren.
Gibt demnächst vielleicht noch ein Video.




Grüße aus Osttirol


----------



## Sauerland1 (14. Mai 2015)

Heute auf Himmelfahrtstour. Supergeil


----------



## Alexander1984 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

kurzes Update von meinem Nerve Al+ 7.0 (2013) in der Farbe Hornet.

Gabel wurde auf Pike Dual Position 160mm geändert
Dämpfer wurde auf Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air geändert leider musste hier dafür der Falschenhalter weichen.

Bremsen wurde auf Shimano XT geändert
Sattel wurde auf Ergon SME3 Pro Sattel geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (15. Mai 2015)

Setup gefällt, nur der Lack ist nichts für mich  das würde ich gleich wieder runter rubbeln und neu lackieren


----------



## dasLasso (15. Mai 2015)

Warum shimano xt bremse? Ist die derart besser o. leichter?


----------



## Alexander1984 (15. Mai 2015)

Es waren als Standart die Avid Elixir 5 verbaut. War damit nie wirklich zufrieden und eines Tages bei einem echt steilen Abschnitt wurde die Vordere Bremse defekt und leider führte es zu einem Sturz.
Die Shimano XT passt für mich perfekt das rundum sorglos Paket und keine Probleme bis jetzt.
In meiner ganzen umgebung werden immer die Avid Elixir Bremsen getauscht weil wirklich keiner Zufrieden ist.


----------



## dasLasso (15. Mai 2015)

Ok hab die Elixir R und wollt es mal mit einem Koolstop Belag versuchen.


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (17. Mai 2015)

@ JustSkilled
 Meine Hausrunde / Tour von heute 58km 1700hm[/QUOTE]
...schickes bike in schöner Gegend!
Wo ist das?


----------



## Epictetus (17. Mai 2015)

Schwyz, Ibergeregg-Pass, Schweiz


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Mai 2015)

Heut auch mal die HausTour gmacht, 34km, 1280hm


----------



## kommaklar (17. Mai 2015)

Mein Haus steht am Falschen Fleck, wenn ich eure Hausrunden sehe!


----------



## Ridecanyon (17. Mai 2015)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Mein Haus steht am Falschen Fleck, wenn ich eure Hausrunden sehe!


Schickes Bike!  Hast du gar keine Aufkleber auf der Gabel oder sind das schwarze? Gibt's eigentlich für die Pike auch etwas "unauffälligere" Aufkleber? Mag es lieber schlicht, hab auch die Aufkleber auf den Felgen entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (17. Mai 2015)

http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/fork-decals-rockshox


----------



## kommaklar (17. Mai 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Hast du gar keine Aufkleber auf der Gabel oder sind das schwarze?


Stealth: Stealth 2015 - Dekorsatz Aufkleber

Hier sieht man es besser:


----------



## grobi59 (17. Mai 2015)

Wenn du stealth Aufkleber für die Pike möchtest, guck bei slik graphics bei den Pike Decals fürs Nomad, da sind welche in stealth.


----------



## dasLasso (18. Mai 2015)

April und Mai sind einfach schoen... kleine Morgenrunde auf AM7


----------



## kaptan (18. Mai 2015)

Was ein Frame!


----------



## ostseeracer (18. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A14 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen

Hat jemande das Modell Canyon Nerve AL 9.0 2015 in der Farbe grey-green? Wenn ja, wäre ich dankbar um ein paar Fotos. Denn mit den Bildern von der Homepage bin ich ein bisschen skeptisch ob das wirklich so "geil" aussieht 

Danke!


----------



## Domowoi (19. Mai 2015)

A14 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Hat jemande das Modell Canyon Nerve AL 9.0 2015 in der Farbe grey-green? Wenn ja, wäre ich dankbar um ein paar Fotos.[...]



Ich hab nur ein 6.0, aber in grey-green. Schau mal in meine Galerie da findest du die Fotos. Allerdings ist es am Besten du siehst dir die Farbe mal in echt an.


----------



## Loewenburger (19. Mai 2015)

A14 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Hat jemande das Modell Canyon Nerve AL 9.0 2015 in der Farbe grey-green? Wenn ja, wäre ich dankbar um ein paar Fotos. Denn mit den Bildern von der Homepage bin ich ein bisschen skeptisch ob das wirklich so "geil" aussieht
> 
> Danke!


Schau mal eine Seite vorher, da habe ich ein paar Bilder reingestellt. Mir gefällt die Farbe nach wie vor


----------



## BraveFRX (19. Mai 2015)

Na dann will ich auch mal.


----------



## MKAB (20. Mai 2015)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## Haukejunior (20. Mai 2015)

Schickes Bike und pass mal deinen Bender an


----------



## MKAB (20. Mai 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> ...pass mal deinen Bender an


Was meinste? Ich find auch, dass der merkwürdig aussieht, aber was kann ich da machen?
Der Sattel sieht durch die Verzerrung viel komischer aus LOL


----------



## kaptan (20. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube er mein "Bender" den Roboter aus deinem Profilbild. ^^


----------



## MKAB (20. Mai 2015)

Achso, ich dachte der Mud Guard...


----------



## grobi59 (20. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (21. Mai 2015)

Jo ich meinte den Roboter 

Schickes Torque Warum hast du die Felgen getauscht? Zu schmal gewesen?


----------



## grobi59 (21. Mai 2015)

Die Deemax werden mMn einfach zu Unrecht so ghyped, deswegen hab ich sie ungefahren verkauft. Die Dinger sind zu schmal, nicht stabil genug, Speichen hat fast kein Händler vorrätig. 
Jetzt hab ich etwas, das genauso leicht, aber unkaputtbar ist und im Fall der Fälle von jedem gewartet werden kann. Und wo man zur Not irgendeine Speiche nehmen kann, ob DT oder Sapim ob rund oder aero, Hauptsache die Länge passt.


----------



## Strampelino (21. Mai 2015)




----------



## Drahtesel_ (22. Mai 2015)

Feldberg im Taunus


----------



## Strampelino (22. Mai 2015)

Ja stimmt, Feldberg Taunus


----------



## Lollek_303 (22. Mai 2015)

Trotz Regen und Kälte gestern Grundlage trainiert….
Danach war waschen angesagt…


----------



## Domowoi (22. Mai 2015)

@Lollek_303 Die Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr müssen aber noch weg.


----------



## guenniwende (23. Mai 2015)

Ich möchte euch auch mal mein Nerve AL 8.0 (07/2014) vorstellen. Mittlerweile habe ich ca. 7.600 Km damit zurückgelegt und es nach und nach individualisiert. Geändert habe ich,

- für`s Auge, farblich abgestimmte Decals von Laszlo Nemeth, an Gabel und Dämpfer (http://nldesigns.eu/)
- für meinen Hintern, Selle Italia Novus Flow
- für bessere Verzögerung, Shimano XT Bremsen und Scheiben
- für`s pedalieren, XTR Kette und XT SPD Pedale
- für`s Cockpit, 740mm Renthal Fatbar Lite Lenker, blaue Ergon GA1 EVO
Griffe, Shimano I-Spec Adapter für Trigger und Bremse an einer Schelle
- für den Comfort, leichte 400mm KCNC Sattelstütze (die kommende Woche, einer Rock Shox Reverb Stealth weichen wird)

So das war es schon, Ride on.

Gruss Guenni


----------



## Lollek_303 (23. Mai 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> @Lollek_303 Die Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr müssen aber noch weg.


Ja ich war noch vorsichtig, da ich es erst 13 Tage habe und man weis ja nie ob man es noch mal zurück schicken muss….
Ich werde es aber so behalten (ist jetzt eh ordentlich eingefahren).
Wo ich leider sehr enttäuscht drüber bin ist die Qualität der Bremsen, die Formula C1 ist echt nicht mein Ding.
Bin auf all meinen Bikes nur Avid Elixier gefahren und die C1 dazu im Vergleich finde ich lasch und blechig…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (24. Mai 2015)

Bei dem Sauwetter wieder mal nur die Haustour gmacht, zum glück gibst viele alternativen zum Runterfahren.


----------



## Sauerland1 (24. Mai 2015)

Ok, mit Boardis Panorama kann ich nicht dienen, bei uns im Sauerland war es heute allerdings auch sehr schön.
Das Viehzeug hätte ich gerne heute Abend für den Grill mitgenommen, zumindest eins davon


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Mai 2015)

Gestern durch den Harz gestrivt.


----------



## MKAB (25. Mai 2015)

Was hastn da fürn farblich passendes Kettenblatt? RaceFace N/W? Zufrieden damit?


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Mai 2015)

MKAB schrieb:


> Was hastn da fürn farblich passendes Kettenblatt? RaceFace N/W? Zufrieden damit?


Ja RaceFace N/W/ 28Z, war die erste größere Tour mit dem Teil. Hat genau das gemacht
was ich erwartet habe


----------



## MKAB (25. Mai 2015)

Das RF sieht super aus! Ich habe mich auf Empfehlung aber für Chromag entschieden und gedacht
"lieber mal kleinlaut ein 30er nehmen" (Standard sind ja afaik 32t vorne), bin gespannt obs reichen wird 



 [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1835972]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. Mai 2015)

Mein Strive 7.0 Race mit Facelift.
Um beim Thema zu bleiben...mit 32er Raceface Kettenblatt


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2015)




----------



## MKAB (26. Mai 2015)

schbiker schrieb:


> mit 32er Raceface Kettenblatt


Reichts für dich, um überall hochzukommen? Ich hätte wohl nicht genug Körner...
Wie isses denn bei den RaceFace N/W-Blättern mit der Stabilität (bzgl. Kettenabwürfen)?

Ich bin bis jetzt super zufrieden, das Bike ist so leise geworden und ich liebe es, nicht ständig querschalten zu müssen...


----------



## Toni ES5 (26. Mai 2015)

MKAB schrieb:


> Wie isses denn bei den RaceFace N/W-Blättern mit der Stabilität (bzgl. Kettenabwürfen)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Mai 2015)

MKAB schrieb:


> Reichts für dich, um überall hochzukommen? Ich hätte wohl nicht genug Körner...
> Wie isses denn bei den RaceFace N/W-Blättern mit der Stabilität (bzgl. Kettenabwürfen)?
> 
> Ich bin bis jetzt super zufrieden, das Bike ist so leise geworden und ich liebe es, nicht ständig querschalten zu müssen...


Bisher hatte ich keine Probleme irgendwo hoch zu kommen.
Kettenabwürfe hatte ich bisher auch keine. Bin nach etlichen Touren und 2 Endurorennen immer noch vollauf zufrieden.
Ich werd jetzt sogar wieder auf das 34er KB wechseln.
Rock Razor machts möglich


----------



## tommy_86 (26. Mai 2015)

Mein Spectral 8.0 nach diversen Umbauten


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2015)

Hast du die Gabel übersprüht?


----------



## tommy_86 (26. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hast du die Gabel übersprüht?


 Ich ? Nein, da sind nur stealth Decals drauf


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2015)

Ah...Werksmäßig  . Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass vor allem der obere RS Sticker farbig wirkt. Daher meine Frage.


----------



## Xambassador (27. Mai 2015)

tommy_86 schrieb:


> Mein Spectral 8.0 nach diversen Umbauten Anhang anzeigen 390074


 Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Vorsprung Corset und wie ist der Unterschied zu davor? Bin da auch am überlegen... kann die performance jetzt mit der Gabel mithalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommy_86 (27. Mai 2015)

Xambassador schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Vorsprung Corset und wie ist der Unterschied zu davor? Bin da auch am überlegen... kann die performance jetzt mit der Gabel mithalten?



Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich deutlich satter an und durchrauschen tut er auch nicht mehr so. Zur Zeit spiele ich aber noch ein wenig mit den Einstellungen rum.
Grüße


----------



## masterkush (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
hat zufällig jemand hier Gewinde für die Schraube der oberen Dämpferaufnahme (nr.33)

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Torque_FRX_12n.pdf

oder hat eine Ahnung womit ich das Teil ersetzen kann?


Habe das bei Canyon bestellt und das Teil ist erst ab Kalenderwoche 37 ( anfang September!) verfügbar!!!!
Ich bin wirklich stinksauer da dieses Teil von 2012 bis heute in jedem FRX und DHX verbaut ist.

Die Saison wäre damit für mich beendet.


----------



## masterkush (28. Mai 2015)

Hat sich erledigt.

Allerdings sollte Canyon mal drüber nachdenken was Service heißt und welche Bedeutung er fürs Image hat.


----------



## denlo (28. Mai 2015)

Mein Arbeitsgerät für mindestens 2015


----------



## Boltzer (29. Mai 2015)

Regenzwangspause in der Schutzhütte...war trotzdem schön heute


----------



## rico09 (30. Mai 2015)

Mal ein etwas anderes Bild von mir 




Grüße Niederösterreich


----------



## mssc (30. Mai 2015)

Jöö... am Bisamberg...


----------



## Strampelino (31. Mai 2015)

Mein torque mit neuen griffen ,neuen Pedalen und anderer sattelklemme . War mir alles zu blau


----------



## Sauerland1 (31. Mai 2015)

auf dem Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juni 2015)




----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. Juni 2015)

und hier mal mein neues


----------



## cast0r (1. Juni 2015)

...auf der hausrunde


----------



## A7XFreak (2. Juni 2015)

Yeah. Grüne Griffe


----------



## s1monster (2. Juni 2015)

Ist das ein XL-Rahmen?!


----------



## Toni ES5 (2. Juni 2015)

Und heute im Harz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twixterrider (2. Juni 2015)

gefällt mir das Bild 
Danke für deine Meinung zum Strive von deinen ersten Ausfahrten!!


----------



## Alexhazard (3. Juni 2015)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Und heute im Harz.Anhang anzeigen 392177


Will auch dort hin!!! :-(


----------



## Haukejunior (3. Juni 2015)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Und heute im Harz.Anhang anzeigen 392177



Wo denn im Harz?


----------



## Toni ES5 (3. Juni 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Wo denn im Harz?


Märchenweg von Torfhaus zum Oderteich.


----------



## Toni ES5 (3. Juni 2015)

Hier noch eins vom Märchenweg


----------



## Haukejunior (4. Juni 2015)

Sieht Top aus Da muss ich auch mal hinne


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juni 2015)

Heut mal zur Tür raus und runter den Berg , macht sich gut als Feierabendrunde


----------



## Micha382 (5. Juni 2015)

Oh man, ein Traum dort zu leben!


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juni 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Oh man, ein Traum dort zu leben!



Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile, km machste hier halt nahezu keine, dafür aber Höhenmeter.


----------



## Micha382 (5. Juni 2015)

Und darauf kommt es an ;-)
Wenn km machen willst musst halt im Tal an den Gardasee fahren :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pippo82 (5. Juni 2015)

Grand Canyon CF SL 8.9
Größe M
Stütze und Sattel getauscht


----------



## denis0082 (5. Juni 2015)

Schönes Rad.


----------



## jo2302 (7. Juni 2015)

Juhu! Nerve AL 7.9

Hatte davor ein 15 Jahre altes Hardtail, was ein Umstieg! : D


----------



## s1monster (7. Juni 2015)

Mein neues Spectral AL 7.0 EX


----------



## Maitre-B (7. Juni 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Mein neues Spectral AL 7.0 EX


Sehr schön. Wird außer den Pedalen noch was rot?


----------



## s1monster (7. Juni 2015)

Geplant war noch die Sattelklemme. Pedale sind Sixpack Menace, bei der Menace Sattelklemme ist das rot aber sehr abweichend. Mal schauen welche farblich passt.


----------



## nervy1962 (7. Juni 2015)

Wie groß bist Du, das Rad sieht irgendwie ziemlich "hoch"  aus

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## s1monster (7. Juni 2015)

Bin 186cm groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 88,5cm.
Rad ist Größe L


----------



## nervy1962 (7. Juni 2015)

ah ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (7. Juni 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Geplant war noch die Sattelklemme. Pedale sind Sixpack Menace, bei der Menace Sattelklemme ist das rot aber sehr abweichend. Mal schauen welche farblich passt.



Ich bin mal gespannt. Hab mir sixpack skywalker sattelklemme, spank spike 777 lenker und superstar delta evo pedals besorgt, alle in elox rot. sind bereits daheim, in der nächsten woche bin ich mal drüben.


----------



## rico09 (8. Juni 2015)

Ist zwar vom Samstag aber trotzdem








Grüße vom Gardasee


----------



## trail_desire (9. Juni 2015)

Meim Schatz sein Schatz.....


----------



## Matze1503 (9. Juni 2015)

Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 2014


----------



## Twixterrider (11. Juni 2015)

Moin Leute,
hat jemand ein paar Fotos vom Strive AL 7.0 retro black parat? 
Dankeschön!


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Juni 2015)

Kleine Haustour, diesmal n bissl verlängert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (14. Juni 2015)

...nicht schlecht, in Bozen zu wohnen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. Juni 2015)

Meine Frau hat jetzt auch endlich ein MTB. Haben heute mal die erste Tour gemacht. Sie ist begeistert!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SportsHenni (15. Juni 2015)

Gestern unterwegs. Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Team


----------



## Staanemer (15. Juni 2015)




----------



## Spectrakel (15. Juni 2015)

@SportsHenni : Was hast du da für ein weißes Kabel am Lenker?


----------



## Mc4air (15. Juni 2015)

Ist mein erstes "echtes" MTB, und hat gereicht, um mich total süchtig zu machen 


 

 
Tobel (Grand Canyon) AL 29
Bremsen inkl. Scheiben und Schaltung sind komplett XT
Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS
Crankbrothers Eggbeater (mit welchen ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin, werden wieder verkauft, und auf XT umgerüstet)
ESI Chunky
Die hässliche Satteltasche "muss" ran, da ich nicht gerne mit Rucksack fahre. Auf der Feierabendrunde schon gar nicht.


----------



## SportsHenni (16. Juni 2015)

Spectrakel schrieb:


> @SportsHenni : Was hast du da für ein weißes Kabel am Lenker?


Ist das leider viel zu lange iPhone Ladekabel, das mit USB-One am Lupine Akku hängt.
iPhone Akku hält sonst nicht lange genug durch mit allem eingeschaltet, GPS, Bluetooth.

Da muss ich mir noch was schöners überlegen, funktioniert aber


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juni 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


>



jaja, warst n stückl hinter meinem Haus unterwegs und hast nix gsagt...


----------



## Spectrakel (16. Juni 2015)

xx


SportsHenni schrieb:


> Ist das leider viel zu lange iPhone Ladekabel, das mit USB-One am Lupine Akku hängt.
> iPhone Akku hält sonst nicht lange genug durch mit allem eingeschaltet, GPS, Bluetooth.
> 
> Da muss ich mir noch was schöners überlegen, funktioniert aber




Ah, ok hab ich mir fast gedacht.

Welche App und welchen Halter nutzt du?


----------



## SportsHenni (16. Juni 2015)

Spectrakel schrieb:


> Welche App und welchen Halter nutzt du?


SportsTracker mit Bluetooth Brustgurt und Bluetooth Speed&Cadence Sensor.

Halter ist der von www.quadlockcase.com, hält bombenfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. Juni 2015)

Mein Waldschrat


----------



## Staanemer (16. Juni 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> jaja, warst n stückl hinter meinem Haus unterwegs und hast nix gsagt...



Ich hab echt drüber nachgedacht, aber ich dachte, Du wärst weiter weg.


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juni 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich hab echt drüber nachgedacht, aber ich dachte, Du wärst weiter weg.



Nächste mal, Reschen sind zwar 100km, aber die fahr ich gern um das Strive in natura zu sehen. Bisher hab ich nur blaue CF oder AL Race gesehen.


----------



## der_erce (18. Juni 2015)

So...2015er Boxxer WC (650B!) und Griffe sind neu


----------



## fr3shi (21. Juni 2015)

Mein Schatz (Strive Al 6.0 Race M) musste heute zum Doktor  Hat eine vorrübergehende Schiene bekommen und hängt noch am Tropf ;-)


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2015)

na da biste aber ordentlich hängen geblieben...


----------



## fr3shi (21. Juni 2015)

Das traurige ist, es war auf einer breiten Forstautobahn :-/. Vermutlich ist ein Stein gegen das Schaltwerk geflogen, Schlaltwerk gegen die Speichen, Schaltwerk abgebrochen. Kein Crash, kein Sturz, nix... "auf einmal" hing es da


----------



## luxaltera (21. Juni 2015)

Geil mcGyvert immer kabelbinder mitführen!! Hat mir auch schon mal den Urlaub gerettet. (Abgerissenen Bremshebel notreparatur die 3 Tage hielt)


----------



## luxaltera (21. Juni 2015)

Heute glücklicherweise ohne Pannen im schönen Brandenburg Meter gemacht.
Strive AL. Bestes Bike das ich je hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (21. Juni 2015)

Heute von Mannheim nach Heidelberg auf den Königstuhl und zurück.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (21. Juni 2015)

Heute mal das regen Wetter genutzt um mich ordentlich ein zu Seifen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lese (21. Juni 2015)




----------



## Maitre-B (21. Juni 2015)

Lese schrieb:


>


Geile Perspektive!


----------



## Lese (21. Juni 2015)

*Dankeschön!*
Man beachte auch die Details**


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Juni 2015)

Bilder vom Samstag, leider konnten wir die Tour nicht fahren wie geplant, da es angefangen hat zu schneien...

Beim Start schon Regen und nicht so tolle Aussicht...











erst leichter Hagel






dann starker Schneefall






aber man muss weiter
















dann kam auch wieder die Sonne






Als alternative n richtig tollen Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (21. Juni 2015)

Super Gegend und tolle Bilder Boardi!

Meins ist auch endlich Fertig aufgebaut, ein Wahnsinns Bike!


----------



## Freakrr (22. Juni 2015)

@Bordi05

Welchen Reifen fährt Du am Hinterrrad? Zufrieden?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Juni 2015)

kaptan schrieb:


> Super Gegend und tolle Bilder Boardi!
> 
> Meins ist auch endlich Fertig aufgebaut, ein Wahnsinns Bike!



Wurde auch mal Zeit dassde fertig wirst  nun musste nur mal zu mir kommen um der Kiste richtiges Terrain zu bieten  

Mich juckt es auch jeden Tag den Bestellknopf zu drücken.



Freakrr schrieb:


> @Bordi05
> 
> Welchen Reifen fährt Du am Hinterrrad? Zufrieden?



Auf den Bildern isses der RockRazor, der geht erstaunlich gut, Bremsgrip is nicht ganz so toll, Kurvengrip hingegen schon, Rollwiederstand is herrlich niedrig. HansDampf hab ich auch noch, den verwend ich auch noch ab und zu. 

Auf meinen zweiten LRS hab ich nun die MagicMary hinten, hab gestern damit auch 1400hm gmacht und gut 20km Radweg nach der Abfahrt, ne Qual, des ding bremst brutal.


----------



## duesi_I (22. Juni 2015)

Lese schrieb:


> *Dankeschön!*
> Man beachte auch die Details**
> Anhang anzeigen 397826


 Mit neuer XT-8000 Bremse, fein fein!!!


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Juni 2015)

Lese schrieb:


>



XT 11fach hinten?

Des Blau schaut einfach hammer aus


----------



## Freakrr (22. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube den RockRazor muss ich auch mal ausprobieren. es geht mir hauptsächlich um den Rollwiederstand.
Aktuell fahre ich den MountainKing der ja eigentlichg auch schon ok ist....aber besser geht immer


----------



## kaptan (22. Juni 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wurde auch mal Zeit dassde fertig wirst  nun musste nur mal zu mir kommen um der Kiste richtiges Terrain zu bieten
> 
> Mich juckt es auch jeden Tag den Bestellknopf zu drücken.
> 
> ...




Danke, ja das hat gedauert mit den Teilen... Wollte eigentlich auf die neue XT Gruppe warten aber anfng August war mir dann doch zuu lang... Ist jetzt erstmal halt die X1 Gruppe geworden, außer Kette (XX1) und innenlager (Hope)


----------



## Roman24 (22. Juni 2015)

... die ersten Trail-km sind absolviert


----------



## Lese (22. Juni 2015)

jaaa!!! xt-8000 Bremsen,Schaltwerk,Kassette,Umwerfer,Trigger und Kette wurden getauscht ...Kurbel is die alte...da sie mir besser gefällt...
kann bisher nur positives berichten!!!


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Juni 2015)

Roman24 schrieb:


> ... die ersten Trail-km sind absolviert
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 397997 Anhang anzeigen 397998



Artgerechte Haltung in Südtirol, so muss das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vosmic (24. Juni 2015)

26" vs. 27,5" / 2011 vs. 2015 / ALU vs. Carbon


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Juni 2015)

Und welches geht besser?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vosmic (25. Juni 2015)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Und welches geht besser?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Das Strive natürlich. Aber als Ausweichbike taugt das Alte ganz gut. 
Hatte es schon komplett zerlegt und viele Einzelteile bereits verkauft.  
Als mein Strive nach einem Sturz eine neue schwer zu beschaffende Messerspeiche brauchte, habe ich den alten Rahmen entlacken lassen und mit alten Teilen komplett neu aufgebaut.


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Juni 2015)

Grüße aus Brixen!


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2015)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Grüße aus Brixen!Anhang anzeigen 398838



Rauf zum Telegraf!


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. Juni 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Rauf zum Telegraf!


Jau, du kennst dich aus


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2015)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Jau, du kennst dich aus



Is auch nur knapp 1h mitn auto von zuhause aus


----------



## Toni ES5 (26. Juni 2015)

Vi


Boardi05 schrieb:


> Is auch nur knapp 1h mitn auto von zuhause aus


Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tip was man hier in der Ecke rund um Brixen noch gefahren sein muss? Aber bitte
nicht zu technisch, meine Freundin muss schließlich auch mit


----------



## Scotty_Genius (26. Juni 2015)

Ich bin nun auch dabei  Das Bike ist auch wirklich der hammer.
 Momentan ist noch alles original aber bald wird der Lenker und die Bremse getauscht und etwas von dem Blau muss wohl auch weichen. Dann gibts auch bessere Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (26. Juni 2015)

Toni ES5 schrieb:


> Vi
> 
> Hast du vielleicht noch einen Tip was man hier in der Ecke rund um Brixen noch gefahren sein muss? Aber bitte
> nicht zu technisch, meine Freundin muss schließlich auch mit



Kenn da leider nur die Plose und da auch nur den einen Trail, Telegraf-Ochsenalm-zurück Richtung Bergstation-4er Weg runter. Mehr bin ich nicht gefahren, bin mehr im Vinschgau unterwegs.


----------



## sp8 (26. Juni 2015)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich bin nun auch dabei  Das Bike ist auch wirklich der hammer.
> Momentan ist noch alles original aber bald wird der Lenker und die Bremse getauscht und etwas von dem Blau muss wohl auch weichen. Dann gibts auch bessere Fotos


die hopp schwiiz version gefällt mir fast noch besser als die deutsche, sehe ich das richtig dass am Rahmen kein orange ist wie z.b. auf den Sitzstreben bei den deutschen Rädern? schaut super aus


----------



## Scotty_Genius (26. Juni 2015)

Alle decal s an dem rad sind in blau. gefällt mir eigentlich auch gut aber ist etwas too much. Ausserdem stehe ich auf stealth räder.


----------



## herrman (27. Juni 2015)

2008



2015


----------



## Icono (27. Juni 2015)

Unglaublich, wie gut sich das Wetter in 7 Jahren entwickeln kann!

;-)


----------



## Mr_Ritzel (28. Juni 2015)

Zur Abwechslung mal kein "dicker Esel"
fahrfertige 10,6kg, gebraucht erstanden,
Grand Canyon aus dem Jahr 2013, in 26"
...hat aber gut Vortrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_MTBler (28. Juni 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 399948 Bestes Bike das ich je gefahren bin. Zuvor hatte ich ein Liteville. Das will was heißen.


----------



## Twixterrider (28. Juni 2015)

So, am Wochenende das Strive im Rennbetrieb getestet. Einfach der Hammer!


----------



## Andreas89 (29. Juni 2015)

Canyon Spectral 7.0 - erster Eindruck nach 100 km: volle Begeisterung


----------



## trail_desire (29. Juni 2015)

Andreas89 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 400040
> Canyon Spectral 7.0 - erster Eindruck nach 100 km: volle Begeisterung


Schickes Spectral, endlich mal wieder eins mit Farbe und nicht immer nur Schwarz/Schwarz
Die Pedale wirken aber wie ein Fremdkörper, passen allenfalls zur Kasette.....solange die sauber ist....oder besser noch....zur Bank


----------



## Ridecanyon (29. Juni 2015)

Heute im Steinwald/Nordoberpfalz


----------



## Andreas89 (29. Juni 2015)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Schickes Spectral, endlich mal wieder eins mit Farbe und nicht immer nur Schwarz/Schwarz
> Die Pedale wirken aber wie ein Fremdkörper, passen allenfalls zur Kasette.....solange die sauber ist....oder besser noch....zur Bank


✌️ Stimmt! Die Pedale werden noch gegen mattschwarze Shimano XT Clickies getauscht - peinlich so herum zu fahren


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juni 2015)

Erste mal mit Rennnummer


----------



## barbarissima (29. Juni 2015)

Andreas89 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 400040
> Canyon Spectral 7.0 - erster Eindruck nach 100 km: volle Begeisterung


Die Farbe ist ja sowas von genial


----------



## LukasL (29. Juni 2015)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 400073
> Heute im Steinwald/Nordoberpfalz


RAW is einfach am schönsten!


----------



## Ridecanyon (30. Juni 2015)

LukasL schrieb:


> RAW is einfach am schönsten!


Ganz meine Meinung, und vor allem so schön unempfindlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (30. Juni 2015)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich bin nun auch dabei  Das Bike ist auch wirklich der hammer.
> Momentan ist noch alles original aber bald wird der Lenker und die Bremse getauscht und etwas von dem Blau muss wohl auch weichen. Dann gibts auch bessere Fotos


Also mir gefällt vor allem der Strive Schriftzug. Was habt ihr bloß alle mit eurem Stealth 

Bringt doch etwas Farbe rein


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juni 2015)

Bilder vom Sonntag, macht richtig Spaß die neue Flowline in Sölden


----------



## Xambassador (1. Juli 2015)

spectral on top!


----------



## Micha382 (1. Juli 2015)

Schöne Farbe und schöne Gegend 
Wo ist das genau?


----------



## Xambassador (1. Juli 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe und schöne Gegend
> Wo ist das genau?



Im Hintergrund sind die Kalkkögel (bei Innsbruck) zu sehen. Gipfel selbst is s' Hoadl.


----------



## ostseeracer (2. Juli 2015)




----------



## MitschundCo (2. Juli 2015)

ostseeracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 400897


Da werden nicht mal Steine benötigt, damit das Bike von selbst steht


----------



## grobi59 (3. Juli 2015)




----------



## varadero (4. Juli 2015)

über den Dächern von Salzburg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icono (4. Juli 2015)

Schönes Rad, super Stadt + Umgebung


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juli 2015)

Gestern versucht vor der Hitze zu flüchten, leider sind auch auf über 3000m noch gut 25° und die Sonne knallt runter.

Die klassische Runde vom Madritschjoch in Sulden, eines der Höchsten Passübergänge die mit dem Bike sinnvoll zu fahren sind.

Pflichtfotos an der Bergstation der Seilbahn






















Zwischenstop beim Aufstieg











Schneefelder gibts auch noch






Panorama auf dem Madritschjoch
















Einstieg vom Trail, die Turis kommen zu Fuß weder hoch noch runter 






Bilder vom Trail
















Bilder im Tal unten, hälfte Weg geschafft


----------



## MitschundCo (5. Juli 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Gestern versucht vor der Hitze zu flüchten, leider sind auch auf über 3000m noch gut 25° und die Sonne knallt runter.
> 
> Die klassische Runde vom Madritschjoch in Sulden, eines der Höchsten Passübergänge die mit dem Bike sinnvoll zu fahren sind.
> 
> ...


Super Tour, macht mich ziemlich gierig 

Und bei euch dürfte es wesentlich lockerer zugehen. Bei uns in der Steiermark sind sie wesentlich strenger was das Biken angeht


----------



## waldi28 (5. Juli 2015)

@Boardi05  Sind die letzten Fotos vom Martelltal?


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juli 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> @Boardi05  Sind die letzten Fotos vom Martelltal?



Richtig


----------



## Spectrakel (6. Juli 2015)

Meine Bilder von heutiger Feierabendrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cast0r (6. Juli 2015)

Spectrakel schrieb:


> Meine Bilder von heutiger Feierabendrunde



nideggen?
war vor drei wochen da - wetter war da aber nicht so gut


----------



## Spectrakel (6. Juli 2015)

Genau 
Nideggen und Umgebung ist mein Revier in dem ich meistens Unterwegs bin!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2015)

Das heisst DutchMountains !


----------



## grobi59 (10. Juli 2015)




----------



## Beebob (10. Juli 2015)

Sieht geil aus - was ist das für ein Modell?


----------



## Micha382 (10. Juli 2015)

Canyon Strive CF Factory um die originalen Farben erleichtert und durch schwarz ersetzt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juli 2015)

Feierabendrunde XXL


----------



## kaptan (10. Juli 2015)

Nur geil Boardi! Bike bilder Gegend, Top!


----------



## waldi28 (11. Juli 2015)

Mein Strive hat nen dicken Bruder bekommen.
Deshalb bin ich auch ne XXL Feierabendrunde gefahren. Zwar ohne XXXL Panorama, aber erstmals auf XXL Reifen.


----------



## ichbinstom (15. Juli 2015)

hab vor 2 wochen in südtirol am stonemantrail jenseits der 2500m marke ein Nerve AL 29 in seinem natürlichen lebensraum gesichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spectrakel (15. Juli 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Mein Strive hat nen dicken Bruder bekommen.
> Deshalb bin ich auch ne XXL Feierabendrunde gefahren. Zwar ohne XXXL Panorama, aber erstmals auf XXL Reifen.


Dann erzähl mal, hat sich der Kauf gelohnt?


----------



## Haukejunior (15. Juli 2015)

Würde mich auch interessieren. Liebäugle nämlich auch mit solch einem Gerät


----------



## Spectrakel (15. Juli 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Liebäugle nämlich auch mit solch einem Gerät


Der Gerät von Canyon


----------



## waldi28 (15. Juli 2015)

Bin voll zufrieden. Hab zwar ein kleines Problem mit der Kurbel, aber ansonsten Top verarbeitet.
Trotz der dicken Reifen geht es super im Uphill. Der Grip der Reifen ist einfach bombastisch.
Ich komme damit Rampen hoch, bei denen ich mit dem Strive absteigen muss, da entweder das Hinterrad durchdreht, oder das Rad vorne abhebt.
Bergab läuft es auch gut, aber da bin ich vom Strive doch etwas verwöhnt.
Die zwei Dicken ergänzen sich wirklich gut.


----------



## tomac85 (15. Juli 2015)

Gestern in Koblenz abgeholt und restlos begeistert.


----------



## Spectrakel (15. Juli 2015)

Ist zufällig jmd. aus dem Raum Düren/Rureifel hier, der mich eben mit seinem, ich glaube es war ein Nerve, auf dem Dach seines Passats überholt hat in Kreuzau.


----------



## Haukejunior (16. Juli 2015)

@tomac85 schicke Farbe


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2015)

Als Kontrast zu diesem Panzer oben auf der Seite ein Bild meines Renners. Aktuelle Änderungen:
- Vorbau (Original ist viel zu weich),
- Stütze (einfach komfortabler und bietet mehr Versteilbereich, so dass ich mit 1,9m 91SL jetzt perfekt sitze)
- Reifen (der SK rollt super wenn er hart ist - für den Weg zur Arbeit mit hauptsächlich Asphalt perfekt)
- etwas Kleinkram (Griffe, Sattel, Schaltauge, etc.)
Tolles Rad, nur die Bremsen müssen noch getauscht werden. Die Formula C1 sind nicht so dolle.


----------



## myxor (17. Juli 2015)

Mein Nerve 8.9 nahezu original.




Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rico09 (17. Juli 2015)

Alles schicke neue räder hier 
Mal wieder eins von 'damals' . Das gute alte Strive von 2012.




Neu: Flaschenhalter (Elite Custom Race) und
	   Flasche (Sponsor)	 

 Schöne Grüße aus Osttirol


----------



## Strampelino (18. Juli 2015)

Heute mal wieder das nerve al 7.0 bewegt.


----------



## Epictetus (19. Juli 2015)

Aktueller Umbaustatus (Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden)


----------



## radonflo (20. Juli 2015)

Reschensee, bei meiner ersten und nicht letzten Transalp. Einfach GEIL!!!!


----------



## dasLasso (20. Juli 2015)

Kirchturm im Wasser ;-)


----------



## radonflo (21. Juli 2015)

Genau   Es war einfach nur klasse.....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (21. Juli 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Aktueller Umbaustatus (Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden)


Ein bisschen Blau schadet nie


----------



## roulyourboat (21. Juli 2015)

Macht Spass 

Die 36er Fox wäre noch zu haben (ungefahren)


----------



## Epictetus (21. Juli 2015)

Schweizer ftw


----------



## MitschundCo (21. Juli 2015)




----------



## rico09 (22. Juli 2015)

Sowohl mal wieder ein paar Bilder von Osttirol 




Oben angekommen ...




... wollten ein Paar mit runter ins Tal:  




Nochmals ein Blick auf den Zettersfeld von der Drau aus. 





Tschü und immer viel Biken. 
Kann gut sein für die Gesundheit.


----------



## Icono (22. Juli 2015)




----------



## Bartleby (23. Juli 2015)

Mein treuer 2010er AM 7.0 in den Bergen von Mallorca!


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2015)




----------



## Micha382 (29. Juli 2015)

@Boardi05
Wie ist denn der Unterschied vom alten zum neuen Strive? 
Hadere noch mit mir ob ich auch das neue Strive holen soll...


----------



## Boardi05 (29. Juli 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> Wie ist denn der Unterschied vom alten zum neuen Strive?
> Hadere noch mit mir ob ich auch das neue Strive holen soll...



Vom Gefühl her, is die Lenkzentrale n bissl höher, man sitzt nich ganz so im Rahmen wie beim alten, aber das "hohe Ross" Feeling von andren 650B Bikes is mal nicht da. DH mode is bergauf n bissl strenger, bergab isses saugeil, XC mode is echt super bergauf. 

So die ersten schnellen Eindrücke vom Bike auf der Hausstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gavia64 (30. Juli 2015)

Scheans Radl!!


----------



## Boardi05 (31. Juli 2015)




----------



## kommaklar (1. August 2015)




----------



## RaceFace89 (1. August 2015)

Bei der heutigen Runde


----------



## Dice8 (1. August 2015)




----------



## cast0r (1. August 2015)

kommaklar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 408940



schoene(r) perspektive und fokus - klasse aufnahme


----------



## drhaxxx (2. August 2015)

sodala, war heute in Koblenz  Eben noch schnell eine Runde um das Haus gedreht und es ist einfach nur geil gewesen.. wird Zeit, dass es wieder hell wird - dann folgen auch gescheite Fotos


----------



## kommaklar (2. August 2015)

cast0r schrieb:


> schoene(r) perspektive und fokus - klasse aufnahme


new Wallpaper...


----------



## Haukejunior (3. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Vom Gefühl her, is die Lenkzentrale n bissl höher, man sitzt nich ganz so im Rahmen wie beim alten, aber das "hohe Ross" Feeling von andren 650B Bikes is mal nicht da. DH mode is bergauf n bissl strenger, bergab isses saugeil, XC mode is echt super bergauf.
> 
> So die ersten schnellen Eindrücke vom Bike auf der Hausstrecke.



@Boardi05 neues Rad gekauft oder nur Probe gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (3. August 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> @Boardi05 neues Rad gekauft oder nur Probe gefahren?



Kauft, das Konto weint

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boardi05 (3. August 2015)

Abfahrt am Morgen, vertreibt Kummer und sorgen


----------



## Haukejunior (3. August 2015)

Das Konto weint vielleicht aber das Herz lacht dafür


----------



## filiale (3. August 2015)

Warum ein Neues ?


----------



## bartos0815 (3. August 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Warum ein Neues ?


um die canyonsche marktforschung zum thema haltbarkeit unter realen belastungen des ss zu unterstützen. und um in kürze festzustellen, dass das mj2015 noch nicht ausgereift ist....


----------



## Boardi05 (3. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> um die canyonsche marktforschung zum thema haltbarkeit unter realen belastungen des ss zu unterstützen. und um in kürze festzustellen, dass das mj2015 noch nicht ausgereift ist....



So isses, meiner hat grad mal 3 Tage gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rico09 (3. August 2015)

Vl kennt a den schon:
Der Morgenschiß...





kommt ganz gewiss, ....





auch wenn es erst am Abend ist.  
Hab keinen Tau was das mit Biken zu tun hat, ist aber lustig


----------



## Roman24 (3. August 2015)

Feierabendrunde - Uphill Bergkastel - Abfahrt Plamorttrail


----------



## drhaxxx (3. August 2015)

Ich liebe es jetzt schon einfach nur... Und ganz ehrlich, das geht den Berg hoch wie nochwas


----------



## Haukejunior (4. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> um die canyonsche marktforschung zum thema haltbarkeit unter realen belastungen des ss zu unterstützen. und um in kürze festzustellen, dass das mj2015 noch nicht ausgereift ist....



Vielleicht auch wer hat der kann


----------



## Boardi05 (4. August 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch wer hat der kann



Pff, wenn manns hätte dann würd was andres in der garage stehn. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## luxaltera (4. August 2015)

14.3kg Kampfgewicht...


----------



## Haukejunior (4. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Pff, wenn manns hätte dann würd was andres in der garage stehn.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Was denn?


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. August 2015)

Santa Cruz?


----------



## Haukejunior (4. August 2015)

Find ich auch gut aber wer weiß was er meint


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2015)

Kleine Runde von gestern, fährt sich richtig gut der Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (6. August 2015)

Merkt man den shapeshifter denn so extrem im uphill im gegensatz zum alten strive?


----------



## Dice8 (6. August 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Merkt man den shapeshifter denn so extrem im uphill im gegensatz zum alten strive?


Ich hatte vorher kein "altes Strive" aber ein Nerve AL+. Der Unterschied ist deutlich spürbar und das Strive geht mMn im Uphill besser als das Nerve AL+.


----------



## Haukejunior (6. August 2015)

Oha na nun bin ich noch uf Boardi seine Aussage gespannt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>


 
Weltklasse Bild  ! Wo is das ?


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Merkt man den shapeshifter denn so extrem im uphill im gegensatz zum alten strive?



Der Unterschied is sehr groß, im DH Mode klettert das neue n Ticken schlechter, im XC Mode sind Welten dazwischen, das alte kommt nie dahin, auch nicht mit Gabelabsenkung. 



schraeg schrieb:


> Weltklasse Bild  ! Wo is das ?



Stilfserjoch


----------



## Haukejunior (6. August 2015)

Oha das klingt verlockend. Ich werde wohl nächstes Jahr auch nochmal zuschlagen müssen


----------



## Boardi05 (8. August 2015)




----------



## heistob (9. August 2015)

Getade meinen hometrail gefahren. Genau das richtige fur mein spectral!


----------



## s1monster (9. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin nun aus dem ersten Urlaub mit dem Spectral AL 7.0 EX zurück und muss sagen es war super 

Los ging es von Dorf Tirol zur Steinegg Hütte über den Muthöfen. Die letzten Meter mussten geschultert werden. Auch wenn das Wetter sich in den ersten Tagen noch nicht von seiner guten Seite gezeigt hat, war der Ausblick doch sehr überwältigend!




Pünktlich mit den ersten Regentropfen ging es von hier aus dann über den 23er Weg wieder nach unten in Richtung Dorf Tirol.




Der Weg führte durch Wälder und hat mich so vor dem Regen "geschützt". Nass war ich aber trotzdem schon. Denn bei 36 Grad kommt man verdammt schnell ins schwitzen!




Am nächsten Morgen hat sich dann das Wetter gebessert. Eine schöne Aussicht hatte ich von meinem Hotelzimmer.




Ein paar Tage später hatte ich mich für eine länger Tour entschieden. Zuerst ging es von Dorf Tirol in Richtung Meran 2000 um mich mit der Seilbahn etwas nach oben bringen zu lassen. Von der Bergstation (1600m) ging es dann in Richtung Waidmannalm und dann auf Trails zur Kesselberghütte.


 

 



An Kesselberghütte gab es dann erstmal ein leckeres alkoholfreies Weizen. Der Preis von 5€ hat mich dann doch etwas geschockt 




Von hier aus sollte es dann hoch zur Mittager Hütte gehen. Hab dann aber doch noch einen kleinen Abstecher zur Widspitz (2390m) gemacht. Von hier ging es dann steil hinunter Richtung Meraner Hütte. Eine richtig geile Abfahrt!




Eigentlich sollte die Tour vor den Stoanerne Mandln abzweigen, aber diesen abgefahrenen Ort konnte ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen.




Danach ging es wieder abwärts. Und zwar lange, steil und verblockt in Richtung Meran.




Ich muss schon sagen das es sehr geil war.

Am letzten Morgen ging es dann vor dem Frühstück nochmal zu den Muthöfen um unterwegs den Sonnenaufgang zu erleben. Also ging es um 5:30 Uhr los. Toll war es. In einer Kehre habe ich auf die aufgehende Sonne gewartet. 



Toller Blick in Richtung Leiter Alm.




So einen schönen Ausblick hatte ich vor dem Frühstück noch nie. Da werde ich noch lange dran denken 




Die letzten Trails bevor es nach Hause geht habe ich noch in vollen Zügen genossen.




Ich kann nur sagen das ich um Meran tolle Trails gefunden habe, wundeschöne Natur gesehen und *NUR* auf freundliche Wandersleut getroffen bin. Man muss nur mit Rücksicht und Respekt aufeinander treffen.

ES WAR EINFACH NUR TOLL 

Edit: Zur Info. Alles Fotos entstanden mit dem iPhone 6. Fotos auf denen ich zu sehen bin per Selbstauslöser, da ich immer alleine unterwegs war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (9. August 2015)

Wann warste bei den Stoanornen Mandlen? Is ja meine große Hausrunde.


----------



## s1monster (9. August 2015)

Am Dienstag (04.08.) war ich dort. Beneidenswert wenn man sowas als Hausrunde hat! Mich hat es extrem beeindruckt. Die ganze Gegend, der Blick auf die Dolomiten. Hätte ich das früher gewusst, hätte man ja ne Runde gemeinsam fahren können!


----------



## Epictetus (10. August 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, ich bin nun aus dem ersten Urlaub mit dem Spectral AL 7.0 EX zurück und muss sagen es war super
> 
> Los ging es von Dorf Tirol zur Steinegg Hütte über den Muthöfen. Die letzten Meter mussten geschultert werden. Auch wenn das Wetter sich in den ersten Tagen noch nicht von seiner guten Seite gezeigt hat, war der Ausblick doch sehr überwältigend!
> Anhang anzeigen 410803
> ...


5 EUR für ein Weizen und geschockt? 

   

Oh Germany.


----------



## dasLasso (11. August 2015)

@s1monster. Geiles Tagebuch!


----------



## Boardi05 (12. August 2015)

Stettinerhütte und Eisjöchl


----------



## Epictetus (13. August 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (13. August 2015)

Holzfäller ;-)


----------



## PaddyKN (13. August 2015)

Nettes Bike, aber was soll der Typ davor??


----------



## Epictetus (13. August 2015)

Shredden.  

Bike-Only pictures hier? Dann sorry :d


----------



## Epictetus (13. August 2015)

Dann hier noch einmal der Esel


----------



## dasLasso (13. August 2015)

Ruhig mal mit jungs maedels!!! Gut so!!


----------



## sp8 (14. August 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Dann hier noch einmal der Esel



wie kommst du mit den Pedalen zurecht? Habe das Gefühl, dass es mir die Spikes durch die Sohle drückt auf dauer. Fahre die Freerider Contact mit komplett glatter Sohle unter dem Ballen und habe inzwischen die "inneren" Pins nicht mehr verbaut, kribbelt aber trotzdem noch etwas in den Zehen... liegt vielleicht auch an den Schuhen. 

Ansonsten sind die Teile supergeil!


----------



## Epictetus (14. August 2015)

Fahre FiveTen Freerider und habe mit den Pedalen vom Grip und Durchdrücken her keine Probleme.


----------



## sp8 (14. August 2015)

ja die Freerider Sohle ist glaub nen Ticken härter und hat Profil, vielleicht reichts dann gerade so. Hat schon mal einer was mit ner Unterlage probiert? Sowas wie dünnes Stück Plastik unter die Innensohle?


----------



## Scotty_Genius (14. August 2015)

wiso nimmst du nicht einfach kürzere pins?


----------



## Boardi05 (15. August 2015)

Bilder vom Dienstag, Stettinerhütte


















Bilder vom Donnerstag, sind ca 55km, 4770tm und 720hm

Übersicht





Schöneben und Reschneralm





Mutzkopf





Bergkastel, Plamortböden und Bunkertrail





Haideralmtrail





Verbindungstrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (16. August 2015)

Schönen Gruss aus der Hoch Steiermark!


----------



## dasLasso (16. August 2015)

@boardi. Ich finde das landsam nicht mehr witzig .... ;-)


----------



## sp8 (17. August 2015)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> wiso nimmst du nicht einfach kürzere pins?


hab ich keine ._.


----------



## mssc (17. August 2015)

@Boardi05 welches Programm benutzt du denn um die Tracks so darzustellen? Sieht recht gut aus...


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. August 2015)

Torque FRX in Aktion


----------



## Xambassador (17. August 2015)

Lechtaler Alpen und Blick ins Voralpenland


----------



## Scotty_Genius (19. August 2015)

Mein Strive nun in gut eingerittenem zustand. Ich habe nun ca. 500km und 13.000 hm runter und bin nachwievor begeistert!










Geändert gegenüber serie ist die slx bremse inkl. scheiben und der lenker. und neuerdings auch noch etwas schmodder


----------



## kommaklar (19. August 2015)

Bisschen weit draußen deine Rock Shox Reverb!
Oder nutzt du die Verstellbarkeit überhaupt nicht?


----------



## Scotty_Genius (19. August 2015)

Klar nutze ich die verstellung. bin kein verkappter cc fahrer 
Mir wäre ja auch lieber ich müsste sie nicht so weit ausziehen aber was will man machen bei langen beinen. Eine moveloc wäre nice aber die bekommt man ja nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (19. August 2015)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Mein Strive nun in gut eingerittenem zustand. Ich habe nun ca. 500km und 13.000 hm runter und bin nachwievor begeistert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da is einer Brav unterwegs ,

Meine Kiste hat nun 300km runter, 8.250hm und gut 17.000tm Umbauten sind immer noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen, aber es fährt sich echt saugeil.

Mal guggn ob ich morgen n paar Bilder hinbekomm mit der neuen Kurbel.


----------



## edwardje (20. August 2015)

Xambassador schrieb:


> Lechtaler Alpen und Blick ins Voralpenland
> Anhang anzeigen 413073 Anhang anzeigen 413076



Wohnst  dort??


----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2015)




----------



## dia-mandt (20. August 2015)

Hier mal mein Spectral:


----------



## Xambassador (21. August 2015)

edwardje schrieb:


> Wohnst  dort??



ne, aber knapp daneben. Im Allgäu...


----------



## ostseeracer (21. August 2015)

Odertalsperre im harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0mbe (22. August 2015)

Mein 2011er Nerve AM.


----------



## drhaxxx (22. August 2015)

das ist ja ein hübsches Plätzchen, wo ist das denn?


----------



## s1monster (22. August 2015)

s1monster schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, ich bin nun aus dem ersten Urlaub mit dem Spectral AL 7.0 EX zurück und muss sagen es war super
> 
> Die letzten Trails bevor es nach Hause geht habe ich noch in vollen Zügen genossen.
> Anhang anzeigen 410832



Mein Foto steht heute zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages. Würde mich über ein Sternchen aus der Canyon Gemeinde freuen ;-)


----------



## Boardi05 (22. August 2015)

Hausrunde XL


----------



## OliverH (22. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hausrunde XL



Hat Canyon die Züge so sauber verlegt oder hast du nachgeholfen? Bisschen viel Kabelbinder vielleicht, aber schaut sehr aufgeräumt aus. Ein wirklich schickes Rad! Wie schwer eigentlich und bei welcher Rahmengröße?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2015)

OliverH schrieb:


> Hat Canyon die Züge so sauber verlegt oder hast du nachgeholfen? Bisschen viel Kabelbinder vielleicht, aber schaut sehr aufgeräumt aus. Ein wirklich schickes Rad! Wie schwer eigentlich und bei welcher Rahmengröße?



Hab selber nachgeholfen, so wie er da steht, 13,4kg ohne Pedale (Flaschenhalter, Tacho, KeFü und besonders die Saint drücken nach oben), is ein M


----------



## Sauerland1 (23. August 2015)

Das Ende der heutigen Tour


----------



## Epictetus (24. August 2015)

Ist die Strebe links durch?


----------



## Epictetus (24. August 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Hab selber nachgeholfen, so wie er da steht, 13,4kg ohne Pedale (Flaschenhalter, Tacho, KeFü und besonders die Saint drücken nach oben), is ein M


Würde aufpassen mit den Kabelbindern, die können dir den Rahmen gut zerkratzen.


----------



## ToMo74 (24. August 2015)

Mein Spectral Al 29 jetzt mit blauen Decals an Gabel und Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trademark1 (24. August 2015)

weg


----------



## Trademark1 (24. August 2015)

Mal spontan in der Garage fotografiert. Urban 7.0. Schaut mit den originalen Ledergriffen natürlich viel besser aus aber die montierten sind dann doch deutlich bequemer.


----------



## Sauerland1 (24. August 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Ist die Strebe links durch?



An meinem Bike?
Ne, da ist alles gut


----------



## Trademark1 (27. August 2015)

demnächst bessere bilder


----------



## LasseChristian (27. August 2015)

Trademark1 schrieb:


> Mal spontan in der Garage fotografiert. Urban 7.0. Schaut mit den originalen Ledergriffen natürlich viel besser aus aber die montierten sind dann doch deutlich bequemer.


die ergon gibt es auch aus leder


----------



## Amaru (27. August 2015)

...


----------



## DoctorGerman (27. August 2015)

Das Strive ist seit neuestem als 2016er Modell auf der Website gelistet, falls man es noch nicht bemerkt hat


----------



## bartos0815 (27. August 2015)

DoctorGerman schrieb:


> Das Strive ist seit neuestem als 2016er Modell auf der Website gelistet, falls man es noch nicht bemerkt hat


und kein wort zum neuen verbesserten shapeshifter??


----------



## filiale (27. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> und kein wort zum neuen verbesserten shapeshifter??


Nein natürlich nicht.Sonst würde man offiziell eingestehen etwas falsch gemacht zu haben.Welcher Hersteller macht das gerne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (28. August 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Nein natürlich nicht.Sonst würde man offiziell eingestehen etwas falsch gemacht zu haben.Welcher Hersteller macht das gerne...


mit den richtigen marketingworten und geschwafel könnte man das doch glatt als revolution verkaufen..


----------



## barbarissima (29. August 2015)

Habe dem Dude gestern mal die Berge gezeigt


----------



## Boardi05 (30. August 2015)

2250hm raufgekurbelt und wurden mit ner guten Abfahrt belohnt


----------



## Strampelino (31. August 2015)

Heute mal das nerve spazieren gefahren......


----------



## Strampelino (31. August 2015)




----------



## Nerve_82 (1. September 2015)

Gestern auch die erste Tour mit dem Nerve gemacht.... ein Traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (1. September 2015)

Mein Lux CF und ich auf einer Tour (Kaiserjägerweg) in Levico Terme.


----------



## trail_desire (1. September 2015)

Unser Frauenbike....


----------



## Haukejunior (2. September 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>


Neuer Dämpfer?


----------



## Haukejunior (2. September 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> 2250hm raufgekurbelt und wurden mit ner guten Abfahrt belohnt


@Boardi05 gibts da oben noch die geile Bratwurst von dem lustigen Opi?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Neuer Dämpfer?



Jup, damit es fahrbereit ist, habs aber nimmer verwendet seit das neue da is.



Haukejunior schrieb:


> @Boardi05 gibts da oben noch die geile Bratwurst von dem lustigen Opi?



Der sollte noch oben sein, aber am Samstag war da oben das totale chaos.


----------



## Haukejunior (2. September 2015)

Was hast denn mit dem alten Dämpfer gemacht?


----------



## Boardi05 (2. September 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Was hast denn mit dem alten Dämpfer gemacht?


----------



## mattis78 (2. September 2015)

Hi hallo, überlege grade ganz stark mir ein Strive zuzulegen, kann mir jemand sagen wie sich die 36fox float Forke im Vergleich zur Pike so macht?
Die Pike fahre ich momentan selber..

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Haukejunior (3. September 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>



Warum nicht den Original Dämpfer behalten?


----------



## kaptan (4. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (4. September 2015)

Heute mal auf der Löwenburg gewesen.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. September 2015)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Warum nicht den Original Dämpfer behalten?



Schaut besser aus vor der Eisdiele mit Fox Fukushima



kaptan schrieb:


>



Ich sehs dem Bike an, es will nach Bozen und meinem n bissl gsellschaft leisten


----------



## kaptan (4. September 2015)

Nicht nur das Bike! Der Körper und Geist würden sich auch mal freuen in so einer Landschaft zu sein...


----------



## Micha382 (4. September 2015)

kaptan schrieb:


> Nicht nur das Bike! Der Körper und Geist würden sich auch mal freuen in so einer Landschaft zu sein...


Gibs mir morgen einfach mit, ich fahr hin 
Und da mich Canyon versetzt hat leider ohne Bike...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chris257 (5. September 2015)

Gestern auf dem Schienerberg unterwegs gewesen, das Strive geht wahnsinnig!


----------



## Sauerland1 (6. September 2015)

Das war dann heute wohl die erste "Fastherbsttour"



In den Sonnenblumen





Burgblick



 


und dreckig war es auch

Nun steht das Bike frisch geputzt in der Garage und wartet auf die nächste Ausfahrt


----------



## Haukejunior (7. September 2015)

@Boardi05 Stimmt das Bike muss schon geil aussehen vor der Eisdiele


----------



## ostseeracer (7. September 2015)




----------



## savvascy (7. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drhaxxx (7. September 2015)

frisch aus der Canyon Werkstatt


----------



## Bartleby (7. September 2015)

Und wieder mal mein treues Nerve AM in seiner natürlicher Umgebung: die französischen Alpen 









Und wie nennt man so was? Ein Monganon Tandem?




Und mal mit weniger gutem Wetter, sowas gehört auch dazu


----------



## Alexhazard (8. September 2015)

drhaxxx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418510 frisch aus der Canyon Werkstatt


Was hast´n machen lassen, in der Werkstatt?


----------



## drhaxxx (8. September 2015)

2 Wochen nachm Kauf hat es angefangen zu knarzen wie verrückt. Donnerstag hatte ich dann die Zeit mal nach Koblenz zu fahren und sie drüberschauen zu lassen.. Echt gut die Jungs, nach 4 Stunden und einem komplett demontiertem und neu gefettetem Torque war wieder alles gut.


----------



## buheitel (8. September 2015)

Zuletzt wieder unterwegs gewesen. Oldschool mit 26''


----------



## martinej9 (12. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (12. September 2015)

martinej9 schrieb:


>


Ho ho ho, schicke neue Bereifung


----------



## martinej9 (12. September 2015)

Danke. Bei den Roam's waren die Lager tot, deshalb neue Räder.


----------



## kummi85 (12. September 2015)

.


----------



## Icono (13. September 2015)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418680
> Zuletzt wieder unterwegs gewesen. Oldschool mit 26''


Heimat


----------



## bobcat (13. September 2015)

Brunsummer Heide
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (NL)
Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9
Getauscht:
Lenker Ritchey Superlogic Carbon
Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS Carbon
Thunderburt 2.25 Tubeless 
Maxle Stealth Steckachse
Titanium Flite
Trickstuff Sattelklemme
9,65kg


----------



## dime75 (15. September 2015)

Endlich fertig, vom 2013 Playzone zum kompletten Custom-Umbau, die 40 steht meinem Baby richtig gut


----------



## Velo-X (16. September 2015)

Gestern auf der NATO Base in Finale.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (16. September 2015)




----------



## Whip (16. September 2015)

martinej9 schrieb:


>


Sind das mehr als 130mm an der Gabel ?


----------



## hellmono (16. September 2015)

Dann reihe ich mich hier in diesem Bereich auch mal ein. Erstes Canyon. Sehr zufrieden vom ersten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobsienduro (17. September 2015)

Bis auf drei gravierende Probleme und einen Saumässig schlechten Service bzw. Support sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Haukejunior (17. September 2015)

Was denn für Probs wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## th_philipp (17. September 2015)

Ich rate mal.......Bremse / Knacken / QM-Sachen bzgl. Montage ?


----------



## denis0082 (17. September 2015)

Schöne Strives... Vielleicht bau ich nächstes Jahr eins auf. Schwanke momentan zwischen Strive und SC Bronson.


----------



## waldi28 (20. September 2015)

Der Dude war eigentlich als Zweitbike gedacht, geht aber so gut, dass mein Strive langsam eifersüchtig wird, da es so selten ausgeführt wird.
Das Dickerchen liegt momentan bei 13,2 kg Einsatzgewicht und macht höllisch Spaß.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. September 2015)




----------



## kommaklar (20. September 2015)




----------



## BiBaBergler (22. September 2015)

Gestern bei dem Traumwetter in der Lenzerheide gewesen ... Topspot!!


----------



## Roman24 (22. September 2015)

... oberhalb von Mölten - vom Auener Jöchl kommend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (22. September 2015)

Roman24 schrieb:


> ... oberhalb von Mölten - vom Auener Jöchl kommend Anhang anzeigen 422255



Wieder einer der in meinem gebiet wildert

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roman24 (22. September 2015)

Boardi05 hihi, so wie du bei mir


----------



## Boardi05 (22. September 2015)

Roman24 schrieb:


> Boardi05 hihi, so wie du bei mir


Muss man, dtoanotne mandlen nicht hoch?


----------



## Roman24 (22. September 2015)

... na wor i schun in Frühjohr, donn Sarntol oi, demol Hafling - Leadner - Wurzer - Auener - Möltner Kaser - Jenesier Jöchl - Mölten - Vilpian - Lana


----------



## Boardi05 (22. September 2015)

Roman24 schrieb:


> ... na wor i schun in Frühjohr, donn Sarntol oi, demol Hafling - Leadner - Wurzer - Auener - Möltner Kaser - Jenesier Jöchl - Mölten - Vilpian - Lana



Kloane runde ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. September 2015)

@Boardi05 

Ich muss jetzt mal ehrlich zugeben, dass ich ziemlich neidisch auf deinen Wohnort sowie deine Hometrails bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (22. September 2015)

Samstag keine Lust auf Hm gehabt, also einfach raus aus der Garage und Trails runter. 

42km, 1045hm, 3245tm


----------



## knubbelchen (26. September 2015)

gestern angekommen die schönheit


----------



## Alexhazard (26. September 2015)

Das Teil hat doch sicher ein besseres Bild verdient!


----------



## knubbelchen (26. September 2015)

wohl wahr,beim morgigen ausritt wird das nachgeholt...


----------



## filiale (26. September 2015)

knubbelchen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423261 gestern angekommen die schönheit



Glückwunsch zum CF 5.9. Ich wollte auch eines, aber leider keines mehr da in meiner Größe und Farbe


----------



## Flaminski (27. September 2015)

Finde man sieht wenige Nerves hier in der Galerie, daher mal mein erstes Canyon...

Nerve AL 7.0













Zweite Tour mit dem Rad und ich muss sagen es macht tierisch Laune im Vergleich zu meinem alten Hardtail.


----------



## DoctorGerman (27. September 2015)

Hallo, habe heute meinen Sattel mal ein wenig nach vorne geschoben. Dann Schrauben wie vorgesehen wieder festgemacht, dann ist mir aber erst aufgefallen, dass der Sattel absolut nicht in der Waage war. Folglich wollte ich die Schrauben wieder lösen, doch überraschend waren die dann schon durchgedreht. Hab mein Strive AL 6 Race jetzt seit einer guten Woche und dann passiert schon sowas... ist das bei irgendwem anders auch schon vorgekommen? Und was kann ich jetzt versuchen, um die Schrauben wenigstens wieder zu lösen?
Falls ich im falschen Thread bin, dann verweist mich doch bitte auf den richtigen 

Ich hoffe mir kann schnell irgendjemand Rat geben..
Danke schonmal!


----------



## drhaxxx (27. September 2015)

Canyon anrufen und das Problem schildern - hatte selbiges mit meinem Vorbau und direkt nen Neuen bekommen  Schnell und problemlos, einfach perfekt


----------



## DoctorGerman (27. September 2015)

Gut, wenns so einfach ist, dann passts ja. Wenn ich wegen 2 Billigschrauben das ganze Bike einschicken müsste, würd ich denen aufs Dach klettern ^^

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drhaxxx (27. September 2015)

Deswegen anrufen und ggf. einfach nen neuen Sattel bekommen - bei mir war das Bike auf vllt 2 Tage alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icono (28. September 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Samstag keine Lust auf Hm gehabt, also einfach raus aus der Garage und Trails runter.
> 
> 42km, 1045hm, 3245tm



Wie lange ist da die Fahrzeit?


----------



## Boardi05 (28. September 2015)

Icono schrieb:


> Wie lange ist da die Fahrzeit?



inwiefern? Pro Abfahrt?


----------



## Icono (28. September 2015)

Insgesamte Fahrzeit für die Strecke. Auf meinen Rädern bis aufs Rennrad sind kein Tacho und Rennrad mit 27er Schnitt ist auch keine Referenz. Ferne Bekanntschaft hat auf Strava mal für 20km etwa 2 Stunden gebraucht und wirklich viele HM waren da nicht bei... keine Ahnung was der gemacht hat


----------



## nadrealista (29. September 2015)

mein Spectral AL 9.9 SL am Ledrosee.. das war die Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Epictetus (29. September 2015)

Dort war ich auch mit meinem Spectral im April zur ersten Tour


----------



## Tante_Philou (29. September 2015)

Schönes Bike, zeugt von Geschmack  (ja, ich hab das selbe...  )

Nächstes mal aber mit dem Pedal anstellen, nicht mit dem Rahmen


----------



## Tante_Philou (29. September 2015)




----------



## mx-action (29. September 2015)

Also ich bin mit meinen 26 Zöllern im Moment noch voll zufrieden.
Meinem Downhiller trauere ich auf jeden Fall nicht nach.


----------



## Roman24 (29. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoctorGerman (30. September 2015)

War heut mal nur mit der Kamera und zu Fuß unterwegs


----------



## Blex (1. Oktober 2015)

Dieses BLAU... Strive CF 8.0 Race M, ich liebe es... <3


----------



## Scotty_Genius (1. Oktober 2015)

Neu bei mir ist das vorderrad





nachdem das alte so aussah 





ps: der mavic reifen fliegt gleich auf den sondermüll! die probefahrt war schrecklich...


----------



## Tante_Philou (1. Oktober 2015)

Oh, wie kam das zustande?


----------



## b0mbe (1. Oktober 2015)

Sieht ja echt übel aus.

Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast? Und natürlich welche Rahmengröße das Strive hat? Die Reverb steht ja ziemlich weit raus.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mit luftdruck in der gabel herumgespielt und dann gleich wesentlich zu viel abgelassen und hatte extrem viel sag und weggetaucht die gabel. dann habe ich mit etwas viel schwung und über das vorderrad ne kurve fahren wollen, als resultat war das vorderrad 90° zur fahrtrichtung und ich über den lenker weg. leider steckt das der lrs bei ca 100kg fahrfertig nicht einfach so weg.

Ich bin 1.89m gross, schrittlänge weiss ich nicht. rahmengrösse ist race L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (2. Oktober 2015)

Komisch, sowas muss ein Laufrad doch eigentlich ab können


----------



## BiBaBergler (2. Oktober 2015)

Homezone


----------



## MitschundCo (3. Oktober 2015)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> Ich habe mit luftdruck in der gabel herumgespielt und dann gleich wesentlich zu viel abgelassen und hatte extrem viel sag und weggetaucht die gabel. dann habe ich mit etwas viel schwung und über das vorderrad ne kurve fahren wollen, als resultat war das vorderrad 90° zur fahrtrichtung und ich über den lenker weg. leider steckt das der lrs bei ca 100kg fahrfertig nicht einfach so weg.
> 
> Ich bin 1.89m gross, schrittlänge weiss ich nicht. rahmengrösse ist race L.


100kg sind ne Ansage


----------



## T!ll (5. Oktober 2015)

BiBaBergler schrieb:


> Homezone


 
 Ist das auf dem Hochgrat?


----------



## BiBaBergler (5. Oktober 2015)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ist das auf dem Hochgrat?



Gut erkannt. Hochgrat und Seelekopf.


----------



## jeckill (6. Oktober 2015)




----------



## knubbelchen (6. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum CF 5.9. Ich wollte auch eines, aber leider keines mehr da in meiner Größe und Farbe


Dankeschön,ich hab es auch noch keine minute bereut,fährt sich traumhaft!!!ist mein erstes canyon und ich bin auch etwas mulmig an die sache ran,man liest ja viel wegen lieferungen,etc....aber das rad war nach 2 !!!! tagen bei mir,obwohl es mit 4 wochen lieferzeit angegeben war

hier mal noch 2 bessere bilder davon


----------



## filiale (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe meines zur Abholung bestellt, weil Die Jungs aber gerade eine Systemumstellung haben, wird es sicherlich noch bis November dauern. Macht aber nix. Vorfreude ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Oktober 2015)

Nun wirds am Abend schnell dunkel


----------



## Whippy (9. Oktober 2015)

Kompletter Eigenaufbau und bald zum Verkauf 







Partlist:

Rahmen: Torque DHX Whipzone von Februar 2014 (Schwarz foliert. Original Farbgebung weiterhin unten drunter)
Dämpfer: Vivid Air 2014 (Letzter Service 2015)
Gabel: Boxxer RC Umbau mit CO3 Kartusche und Solo Air Einheit
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780 mm
Vorbau: Hope
Laufrad: DTSwiss EX1750
Reifen: Vorne Baron, hinten Kaiser
Kurbel: SRAM X0
Kettenblatt: 34-er
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Stylo Team
Sattel: Selle Italia (135 g)
Pedale: Sixpack Icon
Schaltung: X9
Bremse: Elixir Trail 7
Gewicht: 15,4 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (11. Oktober 2015)

Da ist noch genug Platz für die 4.8" Jumbo Jim's.
Wenn sie doch endlich lieferbar wären.  
Im Mai bestellt und schon wieder wurde der Liefertermin verschoben. Mittlerweile auf KW 51.


----------



## madplayz (12. Oktober 2015)




----------



## luxaltera (12. Oktober 2015)

Whippy schrieb:


> Kompletter Eigenaufbau und bald zum Verkauf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum zum Verkauf? Ausgereizt? Welche rahmengr.?


----------



## Nightfire9 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ebenfalls Kompletter Eigenaufbau, aber unverkäuflich  
Leider zuspät gesehen das die Kammera auf Panorama stand aber man kann was erkennen


----------



## derbikeradler (12. Oktober 2015)

heut mal ne schöne Tour gemacht











und wieder runter


----------



## MUD´doc (12. Oktober 2015)

Canyon Yellowstone 5.0 und Canyon Nerve ESX 7.0 (beide 2007er) in Nähe der "Langen Bank" bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## rollido (13. Oktober 2015)

Ein Spectral AL 8.0 und ein Spectral CF 9.0 EX an den Plamort-Panzersperren (Vinschgau), ...denke sind deutlich zu erkennen


----------



## Whippy (13. Oktober 2015)

luxaltera schrieb:


> Warum zum Verkauf? Ausgereizt? Welche rahmengr.?



Weil ich ein neues "bekomme". Deswegen muss das hier dann weg 

Größe: M


----------



## el martn (13. Oktober 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaminski (13. Oktober 2015)

Dritte Tour mit meinem Nerve AL 7.0. Leider auch vorerst die Letzte - das Rad steht seit letzter Woche bei Canyon da ich leider schon einen Riss am Innenlagergehäuse entdecken musste. 
Der Rahmen wird jetzt getauscht und ich bin gespannt, wann ich wieder auf dem Rad sitze.


----------



## MitschundCo (13. Oktober 2015)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Dritte Tour mit meinem Nerve AL 7.0. Leider auch vorerst die Letzte - das Rad steht seit letzter Woche bei Canyon da ich leider schon einen Riss am Innenlagergehäuse entdecken musste.
> Der Rahmen wird jetzt getauscht und ich bin gespannt, wann ich wieder auf dem Rad sitze.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428024
> Anhang anzeigen 428025


Hast Fotos vom Riss und wie konntest diesen ausfindig machen?


----------



## Thiel (14. Oktober 2015)

Wohl optisch mit den Augen oder ?


----------



## Flaminski (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe es gesehen, als ich Schutzfolie an die Stelle kleben wollte, da ich die Befürchtung habe, dass die Bremsleitung dort auf Dauer Spuren im Rahmen hinterlässt.


----------



## MitschundCo (15. Oktober 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wohl optisch mit den Augen oder ?


Wurde immerhin seriös beantwortet... ​


----------



## Flaminski (15. Oktober 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Wurde immerhin seriös beantwortet... ​


Na klar, ich bin ja auch ein äußerst seriöser Typ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manu84 (15. Oktober 2015)

derbikeradler schrieb:


> heut mal ne schöne Tour gemacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Schöner Trail


----------



## Micha382 (15. Oktober 2015)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Schöner Trail



Ich finde die Onza Reifen am Strive echt top!
Wie sind die vom Fahrverhalten her im Vergleich zum MM?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manu84 (16. Oktober 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Onza Reifen am Strive echt top!
> Wie sind die vom Fahrverhalten her im Vergleich zum MM?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Kann ich nicht vergleichen. Ich habe gleich die Ibex drauf gepackt und bin mit ihnen bis jetzt zufrieden. Die Haltbarkeit ist sehr gut. Mal sehen wie sie sich im Herbst\Winter verhalten wenn es matschiger wird.


----------



## hellmono (16. Oktober 2015)

Für den Winter: Vorn Greina fahren. Macht sich in tieferen Böden deutlich besser als der Ibex.


----------



## derbikeradler (17. Oktober 2015)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Schöner Trail



hey, cool, wo kommste denn her?

Hab auf meiner Tour 2 Canyons in ner Wiese liegen sehen, war aber von den Besitzern niemand zu sehen, war vorn am Teckparkplatz.

Waren aber torque x


----------



## s1monster (18. Oktober 2015)

Heute auf ner schönen Tour!


----------



## Dice8 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ausblick vom Breiberg.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Ridecanyon (21. Oktober 2015)

Erste matschige Tour seit langem. Nach dem Uphill wars aber noch verhältnismäßig sauber...


----------



## Bensen83 (22. Oktober 2015)

Nun zeige ich auch meins her .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzer (22. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Velo-X (23. Oktober 2015)

Gestern:








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grobi59 (23. Oktober 2015)

Top Wetter letzte Woche in Finale...


----------



## Deky (24. Oktober 2015)

Hello guys.
my name is Diego and I'm Italian .
Canyon is a brand really great and I'm a happy owner of a GC CF 5.9 from 1 month.
I'm be happy to show you some pictures.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Velo-X (24. Oktober 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Top Wetter letzte Woche in Finale...


Das sieht aus nach Residenzia Glicini, dann haben wir uns in Finale um eine Woche verpasst.
Diese Woche ist Traumwetter.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## grobi59 (24. Oktober 2015)

Ja das stimmt. 
Mit wem shuttelst du?


----------



## Velo-X (24. Oktober 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt.
> Mit wem shuttelst du?


Gar nicht, ich strample mit Schweiß nach oben. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## drhaxxx (24. Oktober 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Gar nicht, ich strample mit Schweiß nach oben.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Es gibt noch Menschen die mit dem mtb auch rauf fahren?  Das ist doch voll 2012 xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (24. Oktober 2015)




----------



## grobi59 (24. Oktober 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Gar nicht, ich strample mit Schweiß nach oben.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Angeber**


----------



## Velo-X (25. Oktober 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Angeber**


Aber ich nehme mir zumindest jedesmal in Finale ganz fest vor zu shutteln - das zählt doch auch etwas, oder? 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Velo-X (25. Oktober 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (25. Oktober 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Angeber**


Fauler Sack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobi59 (25. Oktober 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Fauler Sack


Aber sowas von


----------



## grobi59 (25. Oktober 2015)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Aber ich nehme mir zumindest jedesmal in Finale ganz fest vor zu shutteln - das zählt doch auch etwas, oder?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Ich wäre froh wenn ich die Kondition und den Willen dazu hätte. 
Aber in Finale muss man ja recht viel hoch und da nehme ich lieber das Taxi um auf mehr Abfahrten zu kommen. 

Und ich bin faul, wie vorne schon festgestellt.


----------



## Velo-X (25. Oktober 2015)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh wenn ich die Kondition und den Willen dazu hätte.
> Aber in Finale muss man ja recht viel hoch und da nehme ich lieber das Taxi um auf mehr Abfahrten zu kommen.
> 
> Und ich bin faul, wie vorne schon festgestellt.


Das ist auch vollkommen O.K.
Das mit den Abfahrten stimmt natürlich. Bei den großen/langen Trails sind ohne Shuttle in der Regel max. 2 drin. 
Wobei die Abfahrten mehr an meiner Kondition nagen als die Auffahrten. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## grobi59 (25. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt.


----------



## MitschundCo (25. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MitschundCo (26. Oktober 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>


auch wenn sie es nicht sind: aber man könnte fast meinen frische Kuhfladen


----------



## rico09 (26. Oktober 2015)

Mal wieder ein altes strive  
Wer war auch alles beim sses finale leogang ?


----------



## Orikson (27. Oktober 2015)

Ausnahmsweise mal n Video. Leider bei schwierigem Licht in aller Früh aufgenommen


----------



## BillMeyer (27. Oktober 2015)

Orikson schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise mal n Video. Leider bei schwierigem Licht in aller Früh aufgenommen



Autsch...hoffe alles ganz geblieben?


----------



## Domowoi (27. Oktober 2015)

@Orikson Der Blätterregen ist aber ein netter Effekt.

Alibibild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFreddy2 (29. Oktober 2015)

Soo Freunde  Ich hab vor kurzen mein Canyon Torque 2014 verkauft und durfte gestern mein neues Specialized Demo I Carbon 2016 abholen   . Ich habs heute ausprobiert und ja ich kann nur sagen viel Spaß weiterhin mit euren billig Bikes  .


----------



## kaptan (29. Oktober 2015)

Peinlich... Hättest das geld dringender in Bettwäsche bzw Wohnung investieren sollen statt in einen Speci schriftzug auf dem Hobel!


----------



## Epictetus (29. Oktober 2015)

DerFreddy2 schrieb:


> Soo Freunde  Ich hab vor kurzen mein Canyon Torque 2014 verkauft und durfte gestern mein neues Specialized Demo I Carbon 2016 abholen   . Ich habs heute ausprobiert und ja ich kann nur sagen viel Spaß weiterhin mit euren billig Bikes  .



Hab den Post mal gemeldet, hier ist schließlich die Canyon Gallerie und hier will niemand was von Leuten mit Kinderbettwäsche hören, die ihre Hobel von Mami und Papi finanzieren lassen.


----------



## grobi59 (29. Oktober 2015)

Hauptsache der Schlafanzug ist von Troy Lee. 

Und ich denke mal, der Großteil der Leute hier kauft Canyon, nicht weil sie sich nichts anderes leisten können (billig ist nämlich auch anders), sondern vielmehr weil Canyon einfach super Räder mit einem guten Preis-/Leisungsverhältnis baut. 

Und meistens sind die mit den teuersten Bikes die langsamsten auf dem Trail.


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2015)

Alles Eisdielenfahrer mit leasing


----------



## Flaminski (29. Oktober 2015)

Ach Leute, ist die Mühe doch nicht wert, das überhaupt groß zu kommentieren. 
Mein erster Gedanke war auch: "Ob der gute Junge denn mit seinem neuen Spielzeug jetzt auch schneller unterwegs ist, als mit seinem" Billig-Bike" vorher?"
Der zweite Gedanke war dann aber auch schon wieder der: "Schaffe ich es morgen nach der Arbeit noch die Winterräder auf das Auto meiner Frau zu montieren UND eine kleine Runde mit dem Rad zu drehen?"


----------



## dasLasso (29. Oktober 2015)

#13328 unfassbar peinlicher Beitrag. Unfassbar peinliches Bild. Nicht mal das Rad. Geschmaecker sind frei. Aber der Rest .... hab mir dein Bild runtergeladen.. lass mir n Poster drucken


----------



## luxaltera (30. Oktober 2015)

Seid doch nicht so
leicht zu ärgern leutz... Who cares?


----------



## dasLasso (30. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFreddy2 (30. Oktober 2015)

Danke für eure netten Kommentare  Ich will damit nicht sagen dass Canyon schlecht ist. Canyon hat natürlich ein richtig gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis das will ich auch garnicht abstreiten. Jedoch war ich persönlich immer unzufrieden mit dem Torque. Das Demo spielt einfach in ner ganz anderen Liga dass kann man nicht mit nem Canyon vergleichen. Zudem finde ich und das ist meine persönliche Meinung machen die Direkthändler wie Canyon und co. den gesamten Bikemarkt mit ihren Geräten kaputt. Einen Downhiller mit BOS Fahrwerk für 4000€ ???? Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn ich irgendwen mit meinen Kommentar oben beleidigt habe möchte ich mich entschuldigen. Ich finds einfach nur witzig wie sich irgendwelche Typen sich so über ein Kommentar aufregen können  Übrigens ich hab neben der Schule gearbeitet um mir das Bile kaufen zu können. Also dann schönen Tag noch


----------



## dasLasso (30. Oktober 2015)

Gleich einen Beitrag in der Art haette auch viel vermieden. Viel Spaß mit den neuen Bike!!


----------



## Tinur (1. November 2015)

Schurenbachhalde in Essen!


----------



## MitschundCo (1. November 2015)




----------



## Alexhazard (2. November 2015)

Deky schrieb:


> Hello guys.
> my name is Diego and I'm Italian .
> Canyon is a brand really great and I'm a happy owner of a GC CF 5.9 from 1 month.
> I'm be happy to show you some pictures.


Wellcome on the family!


----------



## Alexhazard (2. November 2015)

Blex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424538 Dieses BLAU... Strive CF 8.0 Race M, ich liebe es... <3
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424531 Anhang anzeigen 424532


Kann ich verstehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deky (2. November 2015)

Alexhazard schrieb:


> Wellcome on the family!


Thanks Alexhazard!


----------



## mohlo (3. November 2015)

kaptan schrieb:


> Peinlich... Hättest das geld dringender in Bettwäsche bzw Wohnung investieren sollen statt in einen Speci schriftzug auf dem Hobel!


Wieso? Der wohnt doch noch "bei Mutti" in seinem Jugendzimmer! Da kriegt man doch die Bettwäsche von den Eltern gestellt!


----------



## Ridecanyon (3. November 2015)

Da ich in der Logistik arbeite, ist mir eine interessante Broschüre in die Hände gefallen über die Logistik bei Canyon.


----------



## Guru (4. November 2015)

Herbst. Zeit, um Dinge auszuprobieren


----------



## Epictetus (4. November 2015)

Cooles Foto! 











Und zum Thema austesten :


----------



## User60311 (4. November 2015)




----------



## Stoffl46 (5. November 2015)

Heute das Top-Wetter genutzt


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2015)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Cooles Foto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zufrieden mit dem Inline? Kommt dir der nicht träge vor?


----------



## Epictetus (7. November 2015)

Wird morgen voraussichtlich erstmal eingebaut, dann mal getestet...
Wisst ihr, wo es nen guten Grundeinstellungen fürs Spectral gibt?


----------



## Boardi05 (7. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (8. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>


Einwintern?


----------



## el martn (8. November 2015)

Winter?


----------



## jules86 (8. November 2015)

Hi Boardi, sieht super aus! Die Pedale gefallen mir. Was sind das denn für welche? Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach schön flachen Flatpedals.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. November 2015)

Ich glaub das sind die günstigen Import Dinger? 
Die hat er mir auch empfohlen. Absolut top das Pedal! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaptan (8. November 2015)

Boardi, was ist das für eine Steckachse? Warum nicht die Canyon Originale?


----------



## Boardi05 (8. November 2015)

el martn schrieb:


> Winter?



Leider noch nicht, dieses Jahr wills nicht kalt werden, gestern und heute touren bei 20° gmacht. 



jules86 schrieb:


> Hi Boardi, sieht super aus! Die Pedale gefallen mir. Was sind das denn für welche? Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach schön flachen Flatpedals.



Syun-LP B035, chinaware



kaptan schrieb:


> Boardi, was ist das für eine Steckachse? Warum nicht die Canyon Originale?



Originale Syntace Achse mit Syntace Schlüssel. Syntaceachse weil 5er Inbus, hab des bei der Gabel auch, dann hab ich alles eins, weil die Canyon is ja 6er Inbus.


----------



## Boardi05 (8. November 2015)

Bilder von gestern, mit neuen Afkleber an Gabel und Dämpfer


----------



## Micha382 (8. November 2015)

Wer braucht schon Winter 
20 Grad und durchfahren 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (8. November 2015)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Winter
> 20 Grad und durchfahren
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich sollte eigentlich schon auf den Skipisten sein, aber wird wohl nix,

Auch heute ne Runde gemacht, geschwitzt wie mitten im Sommer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rnReaper (8. November 2015)

Ich habs grade net aufm Schirm, Boardi .. Ist das Bike neu? Da ist ja jede Ritze noch sauber


----------



## Boardi05 (9. November 2015)

rnReaper schrieb:


> Ich habs grade net aufm Schirm, Boardi .. Ist das Bike neu? Da ist ja jede Ritze noch sauber



Nope, hat schon über 850km gemacht, auch bei Schlamm. Das Waschen und saubermachen gehört mMn genauso dazu wie das fahren, bei dem was die Geräte kosten, darf man ruhig ein bissl pflegen.


----------



## MitschundCo (9. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Nope, hat schon über 850km gemacht, auch bei Schlamm. Das Waschen und saubermachen gehört mMn genauso dazu wie das fahren, bei dem was die Geräte kosten, darf man ruhig ein bissl pflegen.


das unterschreibe ich


----------



## Jakob32 (9. November 2015)

@Boardi05 

Kannst du mal bitte einen Link senden von der Seite wo du die Pedale bestellt hast?
Sehen nämlich sehr geil aus


----------



## MitschundCo (11. November 2015)

Rarität


----------



## AnuZ (12. November 2015)

Moin,

hat jemand von euch schon ein 2016er Bike in "*Lime Margarita*"? Oder zumindest ein Foto davon?
Wuerde das gerne mal in "echt" sehen, nicht nur ein gerendertes Bild wie auf der Homepage.
Habe mit Google auch noch keins finden koennen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. November 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Rarität Anhang anzeigen 435858



Rarität? Meinst den funktionierenden SS? 

Die Crossmax schaun schon richtig schick aus.


----------



## MitschundCo (12. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Rarität? Meinst den funktionierenden SS?
> 
> Die Crossmax schaun schon richtig schick aus.



Nö, meinte die Zwillinge 

Der SS vom rechten Bike hat noch immer die 15mm. Der vom linken Bike nur mehr 10...


----------



## Frodijak (12. November 2015)

…


----------



## mtb_ul (13. November 2015)

AnuZ schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand von euch schon ein 2016er Bike in "*Lime Margarita*"? Oder zumindest ein Foto davon?
> Wuerde das gerne mal in "echt" sehen, nicht nur ein gerendertes Bild wie auf der Homepage.
> Habe mit Google auch noch keins finden koennen ...



Hi, ich war bei Canyon vor Ort die haben das Bike noch nicht mal als Vorführmodell da... kommt wohl laut Info erst Mitte Ende Dezember...
Ich hatte mich anfangs auch für die Farbe interessiert, ist mir mittlerweile aber wohl doch zu grün  ein Mitarbeiter meinte die Farbe auf der Homepage kommt der Realität sehr nahe, er hat das Bike als Prototyp schon gesehen, leider war das Bike nicht mehr vor Ort, sonst hätte ich es eventuell kurz sehen dürfen ;D


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Rarität? Meinst den funktionierenden SS?
> 
> Die Crossmax schaun schon richtig schick aus.



Die gibts aktuell bei CRC für 512€ in 26", Modelljahr 2015


----------



## Jakob32 (13. November 2015)

@AnuZ
Ich hab mal ein bisschen in Google gesurft und das bild gefunden, da sieht man zwar nicht viel aber vi


----------



## Jakob32 (13. November 2015)

@AnuZ
Ich hab mal ein bisschen in Google gesurft und das bild gefunden, da sieht man zwar nicht viel aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja ein bisschen weiter. 

Chears


----------



## mtb_ul (13. November 2015)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> @AnuZ
> Ich hab mal ein bisschen in Google gesurft und das bild gefunden, da sieht man zwar nicht viel aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja ein bisschen weiter.
> 
> Chears


Hi, das ist das Bild von der canyon page ;-) siehe highlights vom al 6.0 

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/2016/strive-al-6-0.html


----------



## Jakob32 (14. November 2015)

Ich weiss aber vielleicht bringt ihm das ein bisschen weil man die Farbe besser sieht.


----------



## MitschundCo (14. November 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Die gibts aktuell bei CRC für 512€ in 26", Modelljahr 2015


Also ich finde sie nur um 609€ 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...enduro-wts-mtb-laufradsatz-2015/rp-prod109742


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2015)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Also ich finde sie nur um 609€
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...enduro-wts-mtb-laufradsatz-2015/rp-prod109742



Wenn ich auf deinen Link klicke sehe ich 552,99€


----------



## Boardi05 (14. November 2015)

@MitschundCo die Fox 2016er Aufkleber (so wie ich die nun hab) würden sicher gut auf die zwei Team passen 



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Die gibts aktuell bei CRC für 512€ in 26", Modelljahr 2015



Mavic wird mir nimmer ins Haus kommen, schaun top aus, auch qualität top, aber beim Reifenaufziehen hab ich immer ne ewigkeit gebraucht...


----------



## Tinur (14. November 2015)

...voll die Endstufe!


----------



## barbarissima (14. November 2015)

Noch mal ein bisschen Sommerfeeling


----------



## Sauerland1 (14. November 2015)

Ist doch gar kein Rotwild


----------



## MitschundCo (15. November 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> @MitschundCo die Fox 2016er Aufkleber (so wie ich die nun hab) würden sicher gut auf die zwei Team passen
> 
> Mavic wird mir nimmer ins Haus kommen, schaun top aus, auch qualität top, aber beim Reifenaufziehen hab ich immer ne ewigkeit gebraucht...



Die Aufkleber wollt ich schon mal ordern, ist dann aber am Preis gescheitert. Vielleicht gönn ich sie mir zu Weihnachten 

Zu Aufziehen bei Mavic: habe beide Räder auf Tubeless umgestellt. War begeistert wie easy das ging und dass man kein Felgenband benötigt dank UST. Runter und rauf geht bei Mavic ganz ohne Werkzeug. Lediglich bei einem der 4 Reifen musste ich Rasierschaum auftragen, damit ich ihn aufpumpen konnte. Hatte mich zuvor über mehrere Tage total geplagt und dann völlig verschwitzt aufgegeben. Mit dem Schaum ging es dann innerhalb von 10 Sekunden  

Hätte ich vorher nicht geglaubt...


----------



## Brazo (22. November 2015)




----------



## Deky (23. November 2015)

Yesterday, on the mountains of Genova with little snow


----------



## madmike85 (23. November 2015)

Brazo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 438635


Hohenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brazo (24. November 2015)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Hohenberg



ajo


----------



## Boardi05 (29. November 2015)

Klene Runde bei 0° ging sich doch noch aus


----------



## Jakob32 (29. November 2015)

@Boardi05 
Welches Modell und welche Farbe ist dekn Strive?


----------



## Boardi05 (29. November 2015)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> @Boardi05
> Welches Modell und welche Farbe ist dekn Strive?



Ist ein CF 8.0 Regular, 2015er farbe B/W, aber recht viel is nimmer original

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/boardi05s-strive-diaries.770481/


----------



## fraillawyer (30. November 2015)

guenniwende schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch auch mal mein Nerve AL 8.0 (07/2014) vorstellen. Mittlerweile habe ich ca. 7.600 Km damit zurückgelegt und es nach und nach individualisiert. Geändert habe ich,
> 
> - für`s Auge, farblich abgestimmte Decals von Laszlo Nemeth, an Gabel und Dämpfer (http://nldesigns.eu/)
> - für meinen Hintern, Selle Italia Novus Flow
> ...


Welche Größe hat der Novus?

S oder L?


----------



## whurr (1. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HackyOne (1. Dezember 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lc8nr044h92rag1/20151201_175012.jpg?dl=0


----------



## DoctorGerman (2. Dezember 2015)

Habe dann heute mal einen neuen Shapeshifter geordert, nachdem meiner mitten in einer Tour einfach keine Lust mehr hatte von DH zu XC zu wechseln.. ich hoffe, dass das nicht allzu lange dauert, weil ich es tatsächlich bergauf sehr merke, das ich nicht im XC Mode fahre..


----------



## Ulanova2 (9. Dezember 2015)

Retro: Mein FRX Ltd. von 2009 als es zum ersten Mal in Whistler war...


----------



## mohlo (10. Dezember 2015)

DoctorGerman schrieb:


> Habe dann heute mal einen neuen Shapeshifter geordert, nachdem meiner mitten in einer Tour einfach keine Lust mehr hatte von DH zu XC zu wechseln.. ich hoffe, dass das nicht allzu lange dauert, weil ich es tatsächlich bergauf sehr merke, das ich nicht im XC Mode fahre..


Stell Dich schon mal auf eine Lieferung ein bis frühestens Februar/März 2016:
Canyon und die Unfähigkeit des Service


----------



## duesi_I (10. Dezember 2015)

So dann will ich auch mal!

Es war mal ein 2015er AL 6.0!
Habe mich direkt nach dem Kauf an den Umbau gemacht.
Fahre nur leider zuwenig mit dem Spectral, bin eher wieder mit dem Cyclocrosser unterwegs.
Daher, wem es gefällt guckt mal in den Bikemarkt ;-)


----------



## filiale (10. Dezember 2015)

Du trägst Deine Baseballkappe verkehrt rum. Der Schirm muß nach vorne


----------



## duesi_I (10. Dezember 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Du trägst Deine Baseballkappe verkehrt rum. Der Schirm muß nach vorne


----------



## elhombre (11. Dezember 2015)

Fährt einer von euch ein aktuelleres CF Modell mit Carbon-Stargabel? Ich würde mein CF 5.9 gerne starr machen und suche dafür eine mit schönem Übergang und Steckachse.


----------



## filiale (11. Dezember 2015)

NINER Starrgabel 29" Carbon, leicht mit Steckachse und ein optisches Highlight.
https://r2-bike.com/NINER-Starrgabel-29-Carbon-9-RDO-tapered-QR15


----------



## tomac85 (12. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hanz-hanz (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann Dir beim Aufräumen von Deinem Schrank behilflich sein...


----------



## Jakob32 (12. Dezember 2015)

@Boardi05 und an alle anderen SAINT BR-M820 USER:

Könnt ihr mal einen Bericht und eure Meinungen über die Bremse hier ins Forum bitte schreiben. 

Danke


----------



## drhaxxx (13. Dezember 2015)

War heute mal im Dreck spielen.. Wenn nur nicht immer diese doofe Putzerei wäre


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Dezember 2015)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> @Boardi05 und an alle anderen SAINT BR-M820 USER:
> 
> Könnt ihr mal einen Bericht und eure Meinungen über die Bremse hier ins Forum bitte schreiben.
> 
> Danke



Bin damit voll zufrieden, ab und zu wandert n bissl der Druckpunkt, stört mich aber nicht


----------



## Jonas29 (13. Dezember 2015)

Mal mein Strive 
Läuft super!
Kommen noch andere Pedale und längere Kette..
Nur der Shapeshifter ist mal wieder kaputt


----------



## mr proper (13. Dezember 2015)

2Plasteräder auf der Insel, bis auf Kleinigkeiten den ersten ordentlichen Härtetest gut überstanden.


----------



## MitschundCo (14. Dezember 2015)

Einmal ohne Strive (biken bei Nacht hat was)


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Dezember 2015)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Mal mein Strive
> Läuft super!
> Kommen noch andere Pedale und längere Kette..
> Nur der Shapeshifter ist mal wieder kaputt
> Anhang anzeigen 444427 Anhang anzeigen 444428



Schaut gut aus, wenn ich denk, meins war auch mal so 

Shigura Bremse?


----------



## Jonas29 (14. Dezember 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, wenn ich denk, meins war auch mal so
> 
> Shigura Bremse?



Ja hab paar Sachen verändert..
SRAM XX1 Kassette mit XT 11-Fach Schaltwerk und XTR Trigger
40mm Vorbau

Bremssattel MT7 und XTR Race Hebel. Habe die MT7 gebraucht gekauft. Die Hebel waren ausgelutscht und ich kam irgendwie mit denen nicht zurecht. Hätte ich neue Hebel für die Magura geholt hätt ich genauso viel bezahlt.. Fühlt sich bisher super an, am Mittwoch hab ich längere Abfahrten, da kommt der finale Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. Dezember 2015)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Ja hab paar Sachen verändert..
> SRAM XX1 Kassette mit XT 11-Fach Schaltwerk und XTR Trigger
> 
> Bremssattel MT7 und XTR Race Hebel. Habe die MT7 gebraucht gekauft. Die Hebel waren ausgelutscht und ich kam irgendwie mit denen nicht zurecht. Hätte ich neue Hebel für die Magura geholt hätt ich genauso viel bezahlt.. Fühlt sich bisher super an, am Mittwoch hab ich längere Abfahrten, da kommt der finale Test



11Fach hab ich auch fast so vor, XX1 Kassette, XTR Schaltwerk, XT Hebel (zweckst altem Ispec). 
Ich muss erst mal meine ganzen Saint Bremsbeläge runterfahren, dann werd ich wohl an den Sainthebel den MT5 Sattel dranmachen, die Sättel sollen ja baugleich sein.


----------



## Jonas29 (14. Dezember 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> 11Fach hab ich auch fast so vor, XX1 Kassette, XTR Schaltwerk, XT Hebel (zweckst altem Ispec).
> Ich muss erst mal meine ganzen Saint Bremsbeläge runterfahren, dann werd ich wohl an den Sainthebel den MT5 Sattel dranmachen, die Sättel sollen ja baugleich sein.



11fach funktioniert bei mir so super, nur die Kette ist noch zu kurz^^
XT Schaltwerk unterscheidet sich von der Performance so gut wie garnicht von der XTR, nur paar Gramm schwerer. Aber dafür zum halben Preis, und ich hab mir schon paar mal ein Schaltwerk abgerissen..
Ja die Sättel sind die gleichen


----------



## -VS- (14. Dezember 2015)




----------



## chozen (14. Dezember 2015)

Kam am Freitag an, Sonntag sah es dann gleich so aus


----------



## Jakob32 (14. Dezember 2015)

@Boardi05 

Funktioniert die Druckpunktverstellung gut?
Wie ist die Bremskraft?


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Dezember 2015)

Bremskarft mega, je nach Belag und Scheibe. Druckpunktverstellung top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakob32 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ok danke,
Ich denke und hoffe sie zueht mehr wie die guide r.
An der guide r fand ich auch kacke dass es keine Druckpunktverstellung gab.
Wenn jemand eine neue braucht melden!!!
Ich wieg 54 kg, ich denke da zieht die Saint sehr gut.


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Dezember 2015)

Bei 54kg hätte rein von der Bremskraft her auch eine XT oder SLX ausgereicht. 
Falls es noch relevant für dich ist, die Zee ist im Prinzip die gleiche Bremse wie die Saint und die Hebelweitenverstellschraube könntest du falls gewünscht nachrüsten.


----------



## Jakob32 (15. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab sie schon bestellt. 
Hab sie für nen guten Preis bekommen.


----------



## th_philipp (15. Dezember 2015)

Modell: Canyon Spectral CF 9.0
Jahrgang: 2015
Größe: L
Farbe: transparent blue
Gewicht: 12,7 Kg (laut Kofferwaage, so wie es von Canyon kommt, ohne Pedale)


----------



## rmfausi (15. Dezember 2015)

Schönes Spectral.  Ich würde noch zwei Kleinigkeiten ändern, die Griffe tauschen und die Frisbee weg.
Der Melibokus hat schon Wiedererkennungswert. 
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dice8 (16. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Boardi05 (20. Dezember 2015)

*Gestern*






*Heute*


----------



## mohlo (20. Dezember 2015)

Strive AL 7.0 + Conti Baron 2.4


----------



## Ridecanyon (21. Dezember 2015)

Mit zwei neuen Schuhen läuft es sich besser...


----------



## Orikson (24. Dezember 2015)

Wenn man den Winter schon nicht mit den Ski raus kann dann packt man hald das Rad wieder aus. Heute ne gemütliche Weihnachtstour von Bayreuth nach Wunsiedel, Anfangs extremer Matsch, 45 km in 5 Stunden und gefühlt nur bergauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris257 (25. Dezember 2015)

Zu Weihnachten ein Decal-Upgrade gegönnt 
Frohe Festtage euch allen!


----------



## Alexhazard (25. Dezember 2015)

Danke gleichfalls!!!


----------



## firstmanonbike (26. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal meine neues Pferd...


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## volker_holthaus (26. Dezember 2015)

Artgerechte Haltung:


----------



## Dice8 (26. Dezember 2015)

Artgerecht Haltung finde ich auch wichtig.


----------



## Tricksy (26. Dezember 2015)

Hiiiihaaaa


----------



## Boardi05 (26. Dezember 2015)

Tricksy schrieb:


> HiiiihaaaaAnhang anzeigen 447423



Schaut sehr gut aus.


----------



## A-n-d-y (27. Dezember 2015)

Trotz Weihnachtsspeck mal wieder im Wald unterwegs, allerdings vermute ich, das die blöde Kamera immer fetter und schwerer wird  böses Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (27. Dezember 2015)

Mein Dickerchen ist über den Winter auch noch rundlicher geworden. Besonders an den Reifen. 
Jetzt sind endlich 4.8 er Vollfat Reifen drauf. Mit vorne 0.5 und hinten 0.6 Bar fährt es sich wie auf Wolken und Grip ohne Ende.


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Dezember 2015)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Trotz Weihnachtsspeck mal wieder im Wald unterwegs, allerdings vermute ich, das die blöde Kamera immer fetter und schwerer wird  böses Ding
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 447633 Anhang anzeigen 447636



Schaut gut aus mit den 2016er Sticker



waldi28 schrieb:


> Mein Dickerchen ist über den Winter auch noch rundlicher geworden. Besonders an den Reifen.
> Jetzt sind endlich 4.8 er Vollfat Reifen drauf. Mit vorne 0.5 und hinten 0.6 Bar fährt es sich wie auf Wolken und Grip ohne Ende.



Schaut richtig fett aus, die Laufräder sind auch der hammer.


----------



## waldi28 (27. Dezember 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schaut richtig fett aus, die Laufräder sind auch der hammer.


Ich bin auch von den Laufrädern begeistert. Abgesehen von einigen etwas schief gebohrten Löchern der Speichen sind sie qualitativ top. Aber das ist eine bekannte NEXTIE Krankheit.
Ein großes Kompliment geht da an @schnellerpfeil , der sie für mich aufgebaut hat. Da merkt man auch als Laufradlaie den Unterschied zu einem Laufrad von der Stange.


----------



## Jonas29 (27. Dezember 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Mein Dickerchen ist über den Winter auch noch rundlicher geworden. Besonders an den Reifen.
> Jetzt sind endlich 4.8 er Vollfat Reifen drauf. Mit vorne 0.5 und hinten 0.6 Bar fährt es sich wie auf Wolken und Grip ohne Ende.



Heute zufällig im Taunus unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## waldi28 (28. Dezember 2015)

Nein, lebe in Luxemburg.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (28. Dezember 2015)

sind das aktuelle fotos?


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Dezember 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> sind das aktuelle fotos?



Heute um 12 uhr gemacht


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Dezember 2015)

Krass!! 
Hätte ein wenig mehr Schnee erwartet.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Dezember 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Krass!!
> Hätte ein wenig mehr Schnee erwartet.



Seit 60 tagen gibts in ganz südtirol kein mm niederschlag. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nico Laus (28. Dezember 2015)

Das sieht so trocken wie im Hochsommer aus. Verrücktes Wetter.


----------



## aemkei77 (29. Dezember 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Heute um 12 uhr gemacht


Stoanerne Mandln statt Schneemänner 

sent by tappatok


----------



## schnellerpfeil (29. Dezember 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch von den Laufrädern begeistert. Abgesehen von einigen etwas schief gebohrten Löchern der Speichen sind sie qualitativ top. Aber das ist eine bekannte NEXTIE Krankheit.
> Ein großes Kompliment geht da an @schnellerpfeil , der sie für mich aufgebaut hat. Da merkt man auch als Laufradlaie den Unterschied zu einem Laufrad von der Stange.



Das war bei Deinen gar nicht soo doll mit den schiefen Bohrungen. 3x wollte ich die aber dann doch nicht kreuzen wollen. Und ja, 1100N fühlen sich bei fast symmetrischen Flanschen ziemlich straff an. Viel Spas mit dem schönen dicken Ding. ;-)


----------



## DaBasti (31. Dezember 2015)

Nach wochenlangem Hick-Hack konnte ich gestern endlich die erste Runde mit meinem lang erwarteten SPECTRAL CF 9.0 gedreht. 

Ich kann nur sagen: Das Warten hat sich gelohnt! 

Einziges Manko sind die dünnen Schlappen die drauf sind.


----------



## s1monster (31. Dezember 2015)




----------



## firstmanonbike (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab meins auch schmutzig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (31. Dezember 2015)

DaBasti schrieb:


> Nach wochenlangem Hick-Hack konnte ich gestern endlich die erste Runde mit meinem lang erwarteten SPECTRAL CF 9.0 gedreht.
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen: Das Warten hat sich gelohnt!
> 
> ...



Ist das ein 2015er Modell?


----------



## DaBasti (31. Dezember 2015)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Ist das ein 2015er Modell?



Yep. Wollte auf jeden Fall das 2015. Als dieses zwischenzeitlich nicht auffindbar war wurde mir seitens CANYON das 2016er angeboten was ich aber ablehnte. Zum Glück ist das von mir bestellte dann doch noch "gefunden" worden.

Ich konnte mich mit dem FOX-Fahrwerk nicht anfreunden und bin jetzt mehr als glücklich, mit der PIKE, dem dbInline und dem 2-fach Antrieb.


----------



## Dice8 (31. Dezember 2015)

Nochmal das gute Wetter am letzten Tag in 2015 ausgenutzt.


----------



## hellmono (1. Januar 2016)

Gestern auch das gute Wetter zum leichten Einsauen genutzt.


----------



## kommaklar (1. Januar 2016)

hellmono schrieb:


> Gestern auch das gute Wetter zum leichten Einsauen genutzt.


Unverantwortlich..., Putz gefälligst dein Auto!


----------



## Orikson (2. Januar 2016)

Kleinigkeit von 2015, leider mit bescheidener Kameraeinstellung...


----------



## a18tlau (3. Januar 2016)

Ausfahrt bei 10grad


----------



## howardsnabel (10. Januar 2016)

Gebraucht gekauft und ein paar Fotos gemacht, bevor es auf die nassen trails geht


----------



## DaBasti (10. Januar 2016)

Geile Fotos (und geiles Rad )!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (11. Januar 2016)

Gestern mal wieder im Wald "unterwegs" gewesen. Obwohl der Schlammbeschuss sich halbwegs in Grenzen hielt, ist für genau die Jahreszeit, die jetzt herrscht, gestern ein Inflate AL bestellt worden. Ich konnte mich vor einer Woche davon überzeugen. Es gibt nichts schöneres, als mit Tempo 40+ über Waldwege zu heizen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. Januar 2016)

howardsnabel schrieb:


> Gebraucht gekauft und ein paar Fotos gemacht, bevor es auf die nassen trails geht Anhang anzeigen 451921 Anhang anzeigen 451916 Anhang anzeigen 451917 Anhang anzeigen 451919 Anhang anzeigen 451920



Mega geil!!!! Ist ein 2015er? 
Hab mir vor einer Woche ein 2016er bestellt nachdem ich es in Koblenz Probe fahren konnte. Ich finde das schwarz einfach mega sexy! Und endlich hat es mal einer geschafft die Farbe Genus so einzufangen wir sie aussieht! 
Geile Bilder!!! 
Viel Spaß mit dem dicken! 
Was macht der Luftdämpfer eigentlich für einen Gewichtsunterschied gegenüber dem Cane Creek Dämpfer? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Januar 2016)

howardsnabel schrieb:


> Gebraucht gekauft und ein paar Fotos gemacht, bevor es auf die nassen trails geht Anhang anzeigen 451921 Anhang anzeigen 451916 Anhang anzeigen 451917 Anhang anzeigen 451919 Anhang anzeigen 451920



Richtig gute Bilder und schöner stealth Aufbau, ist das das Rad von @Whippy, also Meike B.?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub die hatte ein schwarzes mit grüner Schrift und grauer Boxxer 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub am Ende der Ausbaustufe sah es so aus wie das oben gezeigte, Dämpfer, Kurbel, etc. passt.

Edith sagt: Du hast anscheinend recht, ist wohl das letzte Bild von dem Rad mit den andersfarbigen Standrohren.


----------



## MitschundCo (12. Januar 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Gestern mal wieder im Wald "unterwegs" gewesen. Obwohl der Schlammbeschuss sich halbwegs in Grenzen hielt, ist für genau die Jahreszeit, die jetzt herrscht, gestern ein Inflate AL bestellt worden. Ich konnte mich vor einer Woche davon überzeugen. Es gibt nichts schöneres, als mit Tempo 40+ über Waldwege zu heizen.


meinst ein inflite al?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (12. Januar 2016)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> meinst ein inflite al?


Ja, ein Inflite AL. Hatte mich oben vertippt.


----------



## howardsnabel (12. Januar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Mega geil!!!! Ist ein 2015er?
> Hab mir vor einer Woche ein 2016er bestellt nachdem ich es in Koblenz Probe fahren konnte. Ich finde das schwarz einfach mega sexy! Und endlich hat es mal einer geschafft die Farbe Genus so einzufangen wir sie aussieht!
> Geile Bilder!!!
> Viel Spaß mit dem dicken!
> ...



Dankedanke  ist ein 2015er, aber das 16er ist bis auf einige Parts identisch. Freu dich drauf, ist ein geiles Rad  Unterschied zum ccdb coil sind knapp 500g. Hatte zuerst das 15er in raw bei Canyon bestellt, wurde dann aber nach über 6 Monaten Wartezeit nicht geliefert. Im Nachhinein ganz gut, denn das stealth ist deutlich schicker 



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Richtig gute Bilder und schöner stealth Aufbau, ist das das Rad von @Whippy, also Meike B.?



Danke  ist nicht von whippy. Und für den Aufbau bin ich nicht verantwortlich :-D


----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. Januar 2016)

howardsnabel schrieb:


> Dankedanke  ist ein 2015er, aber das 16er ist bis auf einige Parts identisch. Freu dich drauf, ist ein geiles Rad  Unterschied zum ccdb coil sind knapp 500g. Hatte zuerst das 15er in raw bei Canyon bestellt, wurde dann aber nach über 6 Monaten Wartezeit nicht geliefert. Im Nachhinein ganz gut, denn das stealth ist deutlich schicker
> 
> 
> 
> Danke  ist nicht von whippy. Und für den Aufbau bin ich nicht verantwortlich :-D



500g??? Wow, ist eine Überlegung wert! 
Hast du einen Vergleich von Fahrverhalten beider Dämpfer? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## howardsnabel (13. Januar 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> 500g??? Wow, ist eine Überlegung wert!
> Hast du einen Vergleich von Fahrverhalten beider Dämpfer?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Leider nicht, hab zwar den ccdb hier liegen, bin ihn aber noch nie gefahren. Er wiegt übrigens 1055g inkl 400er Feder in 240x76 EBL. Den vivid bin ich auch nur ganz kurz gefahren, um generell ein Gefühl für das Rad zu bekommen.


----------



## Ridecanyon (16. Januar 2016)

There's no cycling like snow cycling!  

So ein Spectral kann schon mal 20kg wiegen...


----------



## b0mbe (16. Januar 2016)

Vorgestern endlich angekommen.


----------



## gavia64 (16. Januar 2016)

Wie heisst diese Farbe??


----------



## MitschundCo (16. Januar 2016)

b0mbe schrieb:


> Vorgestern endlich angekommen.


Optisch super abgestimmt 

Wie bist zufrieden mit den Reifen?


----------



## b0mbe (16. Januar 2016)

@gavia64, Jet Grey.
@MitschundCo, bin noch nicht mit dem Bike gefahren. Pünkltich mit der Lieferung hats hier angefangen zu schneien...


----------



## kommaklar (16. Januar 2016)

*Heute die sehr Guten Bedingungen genutzt...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gavia64 (16. Januar 2016)

Danke, schones Rad!


----------



## waldi28 (17. Januar 2016)

Endlich etwas Schnee


----------



## VX1986 (17. Januar 2016)

Mein zweites enduro allmountain dh bike


 

Nur das mehr an federweg hat nix gebracht .
Dafuer 3 kg mehr gewicht beim tragen


----------



## a18tlau (17. Januar 2016)

Schnee


----------



## s1monster (17. Januar 2016)

Heute ne kleine, kalte und unspektakuläre Tour gemacht.


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (17. Januar 2016)

Heute auch das super Wetter ausgenutzt für einen Snowride


----------



## Louis1979 (21. Januar 2016)




----------



## mohlo (21. Januar 2016)

Familienzuwachs - Inflite AL : Die perfekte Rennmaschine für die winterlichen Feld- und Waldwege.


----------



## MitschundCo (22. Januar 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Familienzuwachs. Die perfekte Rennmaschine für die winterlichen Feld- und Waldwege.


Der Rocket Ron wirkt neben dem Baron wirklich wie ein Waisenknabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (23. Januar 2016)

Leider schon wieder Tauwetter...


----------



## DiHo (23. Januar 2016)

Warum ein Bild mit Bäumen im Schnee?
Suchbild: Wo ist hier ein Fahrrad versteckt
(Weisses Fahrad auf weissem Grund)


----------



## volker_holthaus (23. Januar 2016)

Hier meine gestrige Tour, die absolut genial war.


----------



## Ridecanyon (23. Januar 2016)

DiHo schrieb:


> Warum ein Bild mit Bäumen im Schnee?
> Suchbild: Wo ist hier ein Fahrrad versteckt
> (Weisses Fahrad auf weissem Grund)


Haha, wie die österreichische Kriegsflagge: weißer Adler auf weißem Grund!  you made my day!

Is aber eigentlich ein RAW aus 2014


----------



## Epictetus (23. Januar 2016)

kommaklar schrieb:


> *Heute die sehr Guten Bedingungen genutzt...*



Hast 2,8 oder 3,0er da drauf? sieht irgendwie so aus.


----------



## kommaklar (23. Januar 2016)

JustSkilled schrieb:


> Hast 2,8 oder 3,0er da drauf? sieht irgendwie so aus.


Breite Felgen (DT Swiss XM 481) mit einen 2,4" X-King!
Bauen aber nur ca. 4mm breiter als auf den "alten" Mavic Crossride.
Ich denke die Perspektive und der Schnee am Rad machen es so voluminös.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (24. Januar 2016)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Thunder Burt so gut im Schnee geht.


----------



## MitschundCo (24. Januar 2016)




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Januar 2016)

Schönes Bild


----------



## MitschundCo (24. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Schönes Bild


Merci


----------



## Nainokin (24. Januar 2016)

Wie im Wartezimmer versprochen hier schonmal das erste unserer beiden 2016er Spectral EX. Am nächsten Wochenende gibt´s mehr, dann auch vom Spectral CF 9.0 EX Stealth.

Spectral AL 8.0 EX WMN (Größe XS, Grau-Aqua)


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Januar 2016)

Sieht extrem schick aus! 
Super Farbkombination!!! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerekGo (24. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Ulanova2 (25. Januar 2016)

Hier ein erstes Bild von meinem neuen "girly" Spectral 7.0 WMN in Strathosphere - Smoothie. Mehr Bilder in meinen Fotos.


----------



## MitschundCo (25. Januar 2016)

Ulanova2 schrieb:


> Hier ein erstes Bild von meinem neuen "girly" Spectral 7.0 WMN in Strathosphere - Smoothie. Mehr Bilder in meinen Fotos.


ich wünscht ich wär ne Frau


----------



## Ulanova2 (25. Januar 2016)

Fahrt Ihr mal schön braune und schwarze Renner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (25. Januar 2016)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> ich wünscht ich wär ne Frau



Richtige Männer fahren genau sowas!!!!! Das zeugt doch von Selbstbewusstsein.


----------



## Juuro (25. Januar 2016)

Also wenn mir ein Modell gefallen würde, würde mich die Bezeichnung WMN nicht davon abschrecken es zu kaufen! Eventuelle Unterschiede bei Lenker oder Sattel lassen sich ja leicht ändern!


----------



## sud (25. Januar 2016)




----------



## MitschundCo (25. Januar 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Richtige Männer fahren genau sowas!!!!! Das zeugt doch von Selbstbewusstsein.


Ich will aber mein Strive  und da gabs 2015 leider nix knalliges. Nur die Teamfarbe und Blau...


----------



## grosser (25. Januar 2016)




----------



## DerekGo (26. Januar 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Nochmal das gute Wetter am letzten Tag in 2015 ausgenutzt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 448848
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 448849



Zählst Du etwa auch die Strecke um den Decksteiner-/Adenauer Weiher zu Deinen Haus- und Hofrunden? ;o)


----------



## Dice8 (26. Januar 2016)

DerekGo schrieb:


> Zählst Du etwa auch die Strecke um den Decksteiner-/Adenauer Weiher zu Deinen Haus- und Hofrunden? ;o)


Das ist weder meine Haus- noch Hofrunde sondern eher eine Cardiorunde mit ein bisschen freeriden an den bekannten Spots.


----------



## DerekGo (26. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auf dieser Stecke auch schon mal das eine oder andere Mal anzutreffen ... die Spots sind mir bekannt. ;o)


----------



## Flyer024 (26. Januar 2016)

Heute mein Spectral CF 9.0 SL in L bekommen. Freitag bestellt Heute da. Ohne Pumpe aber mit Shapeshifter manual. Und ja, dieses Plastikteil am Hinterrad geht noch weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (26. Januar 2016)

Ulanova2 schrieb:


> Hier ein erstes Bild von meinem neuen "girly" Spectral 7.0 WMN in Strathosphere - Smoothie. Mehr Bilder in meinen Fotos.


Sehr geil! Gefällt mir besser als auf der Homepage.


----------



## denis0082 (26. Januar 2016)

Flyer024 schrieb:


> Heute mein Spectral CF 9.0 SL in L bekommen. Freitag bestellt Heute da. Ohne Pumpe aber mit Shapeshifter manual. Und ja, dieses Plastikteil am Hinterrad geht noch weg


Ach der transparente von DT Swiss ist nicht so schlimm. Ich hab ihn bei meiner Freundin drangelassen. Falls doch mal die Kette da hin springt sieht das jedenfalls deutlich beschissener aus. Der billige schwarze Schutz bei den Mavic Laufrädern ist jedenfalls um Klassen hässlicher.


----------



## MitschundCo (26. Januar 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ach der transparente von DT Swiss ist nicht so schlimm. Ich hab ihn bei meiner Freundin drangelassen. Falls doch mal die Kette da hin springt sieht das jedenfalls deutlich beschissener aus. Der billige schwarze Schutz bei den Mavic Laufrädern ist jedenfalls um Klassen hässlicher.


Ich lass den Schwarzen trotzdem dran


----------



## haga67 (26. Januar 2016)




----------



## basti.rlp (27. Januar 2016)

Bevor es die erste Ausfahrt erlebt ein paar Bilder zur Erinnerung ...


----------



## Boehler (27. Januar 2016)

Canyon Nerve 9.9 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (28. Januar 2016)

basti.rlp schrieb:


> Bevor es die erste Ausfahrt erlebt ein paar Bilder zur Erinnerung ...



ist das in MA/LU?


----------



## basti.rlp (28. Januar 2016)

s1monster schrieb:


> ist das in MA/LU?


Hafen, direkt hinter dem Speicher 7


----------



## s1monster (28. Januar 2016)

Nice. Wo gehste so radeln? Können ja mal unsere Canyons gemeinsam am Königsstuhl/Weißer Stein ausführen wenn du Bock hast.


----------



## A7XFreak (28. Januar 2016)

Lass lieber unsere drei Schwarzen Spectrals in Neustadt ausführen


----------



## basti.rlp (28. Januar 2016)

Ja und ja. Neustadt bin ich wohl am Samstag. HD wir wohl aber auch bald wieder folgen


----------



## denis0082 (28. Januar 2016)

Boehler schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve 9.9 2016


Hi Boehler,
Schicke Farbe. Wirkt durch die neuen Rohrquerschnitte und die breiten Reifen schon ganz anders als das Vorjahresmodell.

Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und die Custom Tune ID vom Dämpfer (dieser vierstellige Aufkleber) posten? Würde mich interessieren ob Canyon die Abstimmung geändert hat...


----------



## Nainokin (29. Januar 2016)

Wo kann man denn in Neustadt sein Spectral gut ausführen? Ich hätte nämlich auch noch ein schwarzes CF 9.0 EX im Angebot für die schwarze Kolonne..


----------



## basti.rlp (29. Januar 2016)

Nainokin schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn in Neustadt sein Spectral gut ausführen? Ich hätte nämlich auch noch ein schwarzes CF 9.0 EX im Angebot für die schwarze Kolonne..


Hohe Loog, Weinbiet, Kalmit … gibt genug Optionen


----------



## Boehler (29. Januar 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Hi Boehler,
> Schicke Farbe. Wirkt durch die neuen Rohrquerschnitte und die breiten Reifen schon ganz anders als das Vorjahresmodell.
> 
> Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und die Custom Tune ID vom Dämpfer (dieser vierstellige Aufkleber) posten? Würde mich interessieren ob Canyon die Abstimmung geändert hat...



Moin Denis, mir gefällts auch sehr gut. 
Die ID lautet CZ9P.


----------



## s1monster (29. Januar 2016)

sollen wir uns mal treffen? Bin schnell mit der S-Bahn in Neustadt und würde gerne mal wieder in den Pfälzer Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (30. Januar 2016)

Boehler schrieb:


> Moin Denis, mir gefällts auch sehr gut.
> Die ID lautet CZ9P.



Danke!


----------



## kiwi69 (30. Januar 2016)

Spectral CF 9.0 LTD 2016


----------



## Jakob32 (30. Januar 2016)

Heute mal wieder ne kleine Tour gemacht
Das Gapstar macht einfach Laune .
Wie findet ihr das Bike?
Ich weiss ist'n bisschen viel blau, hab gerade kein Geld mehr für ne andere Klemme.
Was würdet ihr verbessern?

Jakob


----------



## basti.rlp (30. Januar 2016)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder ne kleine Tour gemacht
> Das Gapstar macht einfach Laune .
> Wie findet ihr das Bike?
> Ich weiss ist'n bisschen viel blau, hab gerade kein Geld mehr für ne andere Klemme.
> ...


Was ist denn das für eine Schutzblechkonstruktion über dem Dämpfer? Ohje … manche betreiben echt übertriebenen Protektionismus


----------



## Jakob32 (30. Januar 2016)

Das ist ein " REVERSE COMPONENTS 
Shock Mud Fender Carbon ".
Warum meinst das es übertrieben ist?


----------



## firstmanonbike (30. Januar 2016)

Ja, es ist übertrieben.


----------



## Jakob32 (30. Januar 2016)

Was findest du daran übertrieben?


----------



## basti.rlp (31. Januar 2016)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> Was findest du daran übertrieben?



Was soll der denn da bringen? Es gibt ja Bikes, deren Dämpfer, bedingt durch die  Rahmenkonstruktion, direkt im Mutzablauf des Hinterrades stehen. Beim Canyon ist das aber überhaupt nicht der Fall. Das bisschen Dreck kann der Dämpfer locker ab. Das sind Mountainbikes, keine Vitrinenstücke.


----------



## piro92 (31. Januar 2016)

Erste kleine Ausfahrt am Königstuhl in HD. Das Grün ist übrigens der Hammer und das Bike auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (31. Januar 2016)

2011er Torque FRX Ltd mit neuem Dämpfer


----------



## Timsky (31. Januar 2016)

Boehler schrieb:


> Canyon Nerve 9.9 2016



Hallo Boehler,
kannst du schon was zu dem Rad sagen? Ich habe mir nämlich Selbiges bestellt.
Freitag war ich zur Probefahrt in Koblenz und war danach sehr ernüchtert - nicht des Rades wegen, sondern weil nur Vorjahresmodelle zum Testen da waren (das die Geometrie des aktuellen Modells sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell geändert hat, musste ich dem Verkäufer auch erst erklären). 
Ich wusste auch gar nicht, dass 2016'er Modelle schon ausgeliefert wurden. Meins soll Mitte März kommen.

Mich interessieren natürlich Fahreindrücke und wie die Vormontage des Bikes war.
Ist deins ein XL-Bike? Und wie wirkt die Farbe in natura (kommt auf den Fotos schon recht grell rüber).
Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß, Tim


----------



## Boehler (31. Januar 2016)

Timsky schrieb:


> Hallo Boehler,
> kannst du schon was zu dem Rad sagen? Ich habe mir nämlich Selbiges bestellt.
> Freitag war ich zur Probefahrt in Koblenz und war danach sehr ernüchtert - nicht des Rades wegen, sondern weil nur Vorjahresmodelle zum Testen da waren (das die Geometrie des aktuellen Modells sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell geändert hat, musste ich dem Verkäufer auch erst erklären).
> Ich wusste auch gar nicht, dass 2016'er Modelle schon ausgeliefert wurden. Meins soll Mitte März kommen.
> ...



Moin Tim,
Ich habe das Rad eine Woche vor Termin erhalten. Bestellt im November. Es ist eine Größe L und die Vormontage war bestens. Nur die Reverb, Vorderrad und Lenker war einzubauen, Luft auf Dämpfer und Gabel und fertig.
Da ich vorher nur hin und wieder ein altes Hardtail gefahren bin, fehlen mir etwas die Vergleichswerte. Aber die erste Runde über Schnee, Eis und Matsch haben mich echt begeistert. Fantastischer Vortrieb, super Geradeauslauf und auch Bergfahrten sind ein kleiner Traum. Ich bin bisher hochzufrieden. Die Farbe ist nicht so grell wie es auf den Fotos wirkt, es ist ein sehr schönes metallisch wirkendes helles Grün. Ich bin echt zufrieden.


----------



## Timsky (31. Januar 2016)

Boehler schrieb:


> Moin Tim,
> Ich habe das Rad eine Woche vor Termin erhalten. Bestellt im November. Es ist eine Größe L und die Vormontage war bestens. Nur die Reverb, Vorderrad und Lenker war einzubauen, Luft auf Dämpfer und Gabel und fertig.
> Da ich vorher nur hin und wieder ein altes Hardtail gefahren bin, fehlen mir etwas die Vergleichswerte. Aber die erste Runde über Schnee, Eis und Matsch haben mich echt begeistert. Fantastischer Vortrieb, super Geradeauslauf und auch Bergfahrten sind ein kleiner Traum. Ich bin bisher hochzufrieden. Die Farbe ist nicht so grell wie es auf den Fotos wirkt, es ist ein sehr schönes metallisch wirkendes helles Grün. Ich bin echt zufrieden.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das hört sich ja alles sehr gut an, dann zähle ich mal die Tage bis März.
Viel Spaß weiterhin!


----------



## Derivator22 (6. Februar 2016)

kiwi69 schrieb:


> Spectral CF 9.0 LTD 2016



Investiere ggf. noch in 2 schwarze Kabelbinder


----------



## grosser (6. Februar 2016)

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (6. Februar 2016)

Heute ist meine Betty endlich zuhause angekommen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## grosser (6. Februar 2016)




----------



## Orikson (6. Februar 2016)

Heute endlich mal das neue Rad der Frau und mein über den Winter leicht modifiziertes Spectral ausgeführt. Mit 40 mm Vorbau und 160er Pike geht endlich die Front bedeutend leichter nach oben


----------



## Freerider1504 (6. Februar 2016)

Heute mal den Revox Pro am Homespot getest mit der passenden 500er Feder  

Kameraeinstellung war ein Test, find ich aber gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Epictetus (7. Februar 2016)

grosser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 460540


Die Reverb komplett zum Anschlag drin? Wie groß? Schritt Länge und Rahmen Größe?


----------



## Boehler (7. Februar 2016)

Nerve 9.9


----------



## Canyon-Freak (7. Februar 2016)

Nainokin schrieb:


> Wie im Wartezimmer versprochen hier schonmal das erste unserer beiden 2016er Spectral EX. Am nächsten Wochenende gibt´s mehr, dann auch vom Spectral CF 9.0 EX Stealth.
> 
> Spectral AL 8.0 EX WMN (Größe XS, Grau-Aqua)
> Anhang anzeigen 456622
> ...



Ist das Türkis im Hinterbau geklebt ? Bzw. kann man Es entfernen, oder ist es überlackiert? 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## gavia64 (12. Februar 2016)




----------



## Frodijak (12. Februar 2016)

…


----------



## drhaxxx (13. Februar 2016)

von heute mal zwei Bilder..

hier das Torque beim Überwinden des Baumes, der meinte sich in den Weg legen zu müssen.. man man man, immer diese Fallen-Bauer.
Soll mal einer sagen, der Bock kann nicht klettern 




und hier mal das noch erstaunlich saubere nach dem Ausritt in den Dreck heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## mohlo (14. Februar 2016)

Bei dem aktuellen Mistwetter bleibt das Strive in der Garage und mit dem Inflite wird die Kondition trainiert...


----------



## Jonas29 (14. Februar 2016)

kaptan schrieb:


>



Hast du ein Vergleich zwischen Monarch Plus und DBInline ?


----------



## kaptan (14. Februar 2016)

Hi! Nein, habe ich direkt mit dem CaneCreek als Frameset gekauft...


----------



## firstmanonbike (14. Februar 2016)

“unser täglich Brot“


----------



## Boardi05 (14. Februar 2016)




----------



## Guru (14. Februar 2016)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> “unser täglich Brot“
> Anhang anzeigen 463117



Genau so muss ein Rad beim aktuellen Wetter ausschauen!


----------



## Dice8 (14. Februar 2016)

Guru schrieb:


> Genau so muss ein Rad beim aktuellen Wetter ausschauen!


Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (14. Februar 2016)

Jop, sehe ich auch so 






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (15. Februar 2016)

Ei läik! 

Irgendwie wurds nicht dreckig, trotz Sauwetter


----------



## volker_holthaus (15. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie habe ich das besser hinbekommen


----------



## biky_miky (15. Februar 2016)

@Voltage_FR

Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt.
Und dann wird's auch nicht dreckig


----------



## firstmanonbike (15. Februar 2016)

biky_miky schrieb:


> @Voltage_FR
> 
> Wer sein Fahrrad liebt, der schiebt.
> Und dann wird's auch nicht dreckig


Der muss es getragen haben.
Noch nicht mal das Profil ist schmutzig...


----------



## Voltage_FR (15. Februar 2016)

firstmanonbike schrieb:


> Der muss es getragen haben.
> Noch nicht mal das Profil ist schmutzig...



Nein  Ich bin wirklich gefahren 
Aber es wollt einfach nicht dreckig werden, dabei bin ich doch die größte Drecksau, die so unterwegs ist


----------



## Malle1981 (17. Februar 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt dieses Jahr (endlich!) und das erste mal nach dem Umzug am neuen "Home Spot" - Schwerter Wald.
Kenne mich zwar noch null aus und bin wahrscheinlich an den meisten Trails vorbei gefahren, aber war trotzdem top. Hauptsache Radfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julez24 (17. Februar 2016)

Frühjarsputz mit paar neuen Teilen  Mal eins der wenigen Grand Canyon AL hier  (Location: Hasselbach / Solling)


----------



## Brauseklaus (17. Februar 2016)

Strive CF 9.0 (MJ2016)


----------



## Strampelino (17. Februar 2016)




----------



## blechfisch (20. Februar 2016)

Mein leicht modifiziertes Strive CF 8.0  Wiegt 12.6kg so wie auf dem Bild. Ich liebe das Rad


----------



## lengfaller (20. Februar 2016)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Mein leicht modifiziertes Strive CF 8.0  Wiegt 12.6kg so wie auf dem Bild. Ich liebe das Rad



Die Decals an der Gabel! 
Wo bekommt man so etwas her?


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2016)

lengfaller schrieb:


> Die Decals an der Gabel!
> Wo bekommt man so etwas her?



die hat er in portugal oder spanien oder so machen lassen. 

kontakt hatte er von facebook


----------



## lengfaller (20. Februar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> die hat er in portugal oder spanien oder so machen lassen.
> 
> kontakt hatte er von facebook


dann kenne ich die Webseite. Danke


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2016)

Ah, schön für Dich, und was ist mit uns ?


----------



## A-n-d-y (20. Februar 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ah, schön für Dich, und was ist mit uns ?



Könnte diese Seite hier sein: 

http://www.bkstickers.com/

Da hatte ich damals für meine neon gelben auch angefragt!


----------



## lengfaller (20. Februar 2016)

BKstickers.com
Gibt es auch bei facebook. Einfach an schreiben. Auf der HP gibt es nur einfarbige. Aber per mail kann man auch andere Farben bestellen. Hab da schon mal bestellt. Sehr gute Qualität der Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (20. Februar 2016)

Schaun schon ganz gut aus, im Bikemarkt verkauft einer n Rahmen, der hat detailbilder


----------



## Brauseklaus (20. Februar 2016)

...die Decals auf dem Rahmen im Bikemarkt sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich hatte vermutet, dass es die originalen Teamdecals der 2015 Modelle waren. Falls nicht *chapó**!, *sind sehr gelungen.


----------



## blechfisch (20. Februar 2016)

Die Bilder aus dem Bikemarkt waren Stein des Anstosses...nach ein wenig herumgesuche habe ich dann auch herausgefunden wer die decals gemacht hat (der Verkäufer im Bikemarkt reagierte nicht auf meine Anfrage).

--> hasdesigns.pt ...am besten über facebook kontaktieren. Dort hat er auch eine ziemlich aussagekräftige Gallery  Ein sehr netter, entspannter und *richtig *kreativer Typ!


----------



## Jonas29 (20. Februar 2016)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Mein leicht modifiziertes Strive CF 8.0  Wiegt 12.6kg so wie auf dem Bild. Ich liebe das Rad


@blechfisch 
12,6kg ist schon top!
Ich hänge noch bei 13,3kg 

Welche Rahmengröße?
Welcher Lenker?
Welcher Sattel?
Sonst noch Gewichtsmaßnahmen, die man nicht sofort sieht?


----------



## blechfisch (21. Februar 2016)

Ist ein race M. Lenker ist ein Easton Haven Carbon 35x20x750. Vorbau: Easton Haven 32mm. Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio. Pedale: XTR Trail. Die Next SL und der Umbau auf tubeless hat noch einiges gebracht.


----------



## Jonas29 (21. Februar 2016)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Ist ein race M. Lenker ist ein Easton Haven Carbon 35x20x750. Vorbau: Easton Haven 32mm. Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio. Pedale: XTR Trail. Die Next SL und der Umbau auf tubeless hat noch einiges gebracht.



Top, die Sachen wollte ich eh ändern


----------



## User60311 (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## grosser (22. Februar 2016)

User60311 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 465482 Anhang anzeigen 465483 Anhang anzeigen 465484



Was sind das für Felgen am Torque?


----------



## Dice8 (22. Februar 2016)

grosser schrieb:


> Was sind das für Felgen am Torque?


Müssten die Sun Ringlé Drift sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (22. Februar 2016)

Sun Ringle Drift aus nem FRX billig hier im Bikemarkt als Zweitsatz gekauft


----------



## T!ll (24. Februar 2016)

Mein Winter- und Alltagshardtail:


----------



## Sleyver (25. Februar 2016)

Hier mal mein Hobel:


----------



## jules86 (25. Februar 2016)

Ein Canyon im Regenwald


----------



## Dennis-Fox (25. Februar 2016)

Ein frisch geputztes torque 






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Voltage_FR (26. Februar 2016)

Update mit den neuen Pedalen  Acros A-Flat MD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orikson (28. Februar 2016)

Heute ne gaaaanz kleine Runde gedreht. War das erste Mal dass ich die 160er Pike halbwegs testen konnte, fährt sich tausend mal besser


----------



## rastlos (28. Februar 2016)

Hier mal ein al mit vernünftiger Laufradgröße

Lenker wird noch gegen einen superlogic getauscht.RX gegen ne r1


----------



## ostseeracer (1. März 2016)

Heute das schöne Wetter genossen


----------



## PattePansen (1. März 2016)

kann es sein, dass des in Graal Müritz ist?


----------



## ostseeracer (1. März 2016)

Ganz genau


----------



## PattePansen (1. März 2016)

Wusst ichs doch. Schöner wanderpfad dort. Astreine Strecke zum radfahren. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2016)

Weiß hier jemand mehr darüber?



xMARTINx schrieb:


> Kein besonders gutes Foto aber das neue Canyon macht nen richtig guten Eindruck


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. März 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand mehr darüber?


Is der Prototyp vom DHX Nachfolger auf den alle warten. Deswegen gibts die 16er DHX ja auch im Februar schon im Ausverkauf
Allerdings noch ne frühe Version, ich glaube das UNterrohr vom DHX zu erkennen. Ähnliche Protos wurden im letzten Jahr auf Strecken im südwestdeutschen Raum gesichtet.


----------



## aemkei77 (3. März 2016)

Finde ich furchtbar... aber sobre gustos....


----------



## PattePansen (3. März 2016)

Ist das nen ovales kettenblatt vorn?
Sieht ziemlich geil aus...wäre ne überlegung wert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (3. März 2016)

PattePansen schrieb:


> Ist das nen ovales kettenblatt vorn?
> Sieht ziemlich geil aus...wäre ne überlegung wert...



Schaut sehr nach den Kettenblätter aus, die der Fabien fährt


----------



## carasc (5. März 2016)




----------



## b0mbe (5. März 2016)




----------



## lengfaller (5. März 2016)

b0mbe schrieb:


>


Soll der Sattel so hoch sein?


----------



## b0mbe (5. März 2016)

Was schlägste als Alternative vor? Beine abschneiden?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2016)

b0mbe schrieb:


>


Die Farb/Reifenkombi kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## filiale (5. März 2016)

Es erscheint so, daß das Rad zu klein ist, weil der Sattelüberstand so groß ist. Aber so lange Du Dich wohl fühlst ist alles gut.


----------



## b0mbe (5. März 2016)

@schbiker, Jet Grey war von Anfang an klar, die Ibex Skinwall in Verbindung mit dem Jet Grey hab ich aber tatsächlich hier im Forum entdeckt.  Passt perfekt zusammen!

@filiale, wie gesagt, meine Beine sind einfach zu lang für diese Welt. Ist Rahmengröße XL und größer gibts den Rahmen ja auch nicht. Warte auf die 9point8 mit 175mm Absenkung, damit der Sattel bergab wenigstens nicht mehr so stört.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2016)

b0mbe schrieb:


> @schbiker, Jet Grey war von Anfang an klar, die Ibex Skinwall in Verbindung mit dem Jet Grey hab ich aber tatsächlich hier im Forum entdeckt.  Passt perfekt zusammen!
> 
> @filiale, wie gesagt, meine Beine sind einfach zu lang für diese Welt. Ist Rahmengröße XL und größer gibts den Rahmen ja auch nicht. Warte auf die 9point8 mit 175mm Absenkung, damit der Sattel bergab wenigstens nicht mehr so stört.


Find ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (5. März 2016)

Zu wenig blau haste da


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. März 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Zu wenig blau haste da
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 469780


Das war der Plan 
Clean mit Skinwall war die Idee.


----------



## erca60 (5. März 2016)

Heute endlich geliefert worden. Strive al 6.0 race L


----------



## mohlo (6. März 2016)

Ich war heute mal als Sidekick von Batman unterwegs...


----------



## Pornokarl (6. März 2016)

9.0 cf EX mit ersten Upgrades


----------



## waldi28 (6. März 2016)

Es war heute zwar saukalt, Schlamm ohne Ende, hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht.





Danach gings dann aber direkt unter die Dusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macdado (6. März 2016)

Mein erster Canyon - noch sauber


----------



## PaddyKN (8. März 2016)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Danach gings dann aber direkt unter die Dusche.


 
Aha, du kletterst wohl nicht nur mit dem MTB


----------



## waldi28 (8. März 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Aha, du kletterst wohl nicht nur mit dem MTB


Ist die Trainingswand von meinen Jungs. Beim Klettern hängt mich mein 13 jähriger Sohn so ab, dass es mir keinen Spaß mehr macht. Ich kletter lieber mit dem Rad, da ist (noch) der Papa der Chef.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (8. März 2016)

Mit meinem 3 jährigen auf Haldentour. Unfassbar wie schnell der fahren lernt und auch unfassbar ist der Thule Träger. Da geht einfach alles drauf!! 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. März 2016)




----------



## b0mbe (8. März 2016)

@Dennis-Fox, welche Rahmengrösse hat das Torque? Hab denselben Träger und hatte befürchtet, dass es nicht auf den Träger passt.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. März 2016)

b0mbe schrieb:


> @Dennis-Fox, welche Rahmengrösse hat das Torque? Hab denselben Träger und hatte befürchtet, dass es nicht auf den Träger passt.



Ist Rahmen Größe S. Bin jetzt nicht so der Riese mit 1.73m 
Hinten sind aber noch ein paar cm Platz auf der Schiene. Hab da sogar mal ein Demo in M drauf stehen gehabt. Passt wunderbar. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## howardsnabel (9. März 2016)

Hab das torque 2015 in M und das passt auch problemlos. Ein L Rahmen könnte aber schon knapp werden


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2016)

601 in L passt drauf, musste den Arm nur n bissl verschieben. 

Ich find den Träger spitze, mittlerweile öfters das Stulfser Joch zügig gefahren und die Rader bleiben in Position, auch AB mit 150 und nix wackelt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## b0mbe (9. März 2016)

Hab den L Rahmen... Werds wohl bald mal ausprobieren, denn wenns nicht passt, muss ich mir mal ernste Gedanken machen, wie ich das Bike transportiere. Schneller wie 100 km/h hab ich mich noch nicht getraut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PattePansen (9. März 2016)

Der Gerät nach der Arbeit...


----------



## Rake (9. März 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Mit meinem 3 jährigen auf Haldentour. Unfassbar wie schnell der fahren lernt und auch unfassbar ist der Thule Träger. Da geht einfach alles drauf!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcher Träger ist das denn? Bin auch gerade auf der Suche und weiß nicht ob ich den Proride 591 oder den Nachfolger 598 nehmen soll. Der 591 soll ja auch schon top sein!


----------



## howardsnabel (9. März 2016)

Das ist der 591. Beim 598 ist die biegung in der Mitte etwas ausgeprägter


----------



## Sleyver (9. März 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ich find den Träger spitze, mittlerweile öfters das Stulfser Joch zügig gefahren und die Rader bleiben in Position, auch AB mit 150 und nix wackelt.



Für den Thule Träger wird eine Maximalgeschwindigkeit von 130km/h empfohlen...


----------



## howardsnabel (9. März 2016)

... und er wackelt auch recht stark. Hält aber.


----------



## Dennis_rlp (9. März 2016)

Heute stand ein Canyon Bike Guard in der Garage als ich von der Arbeit kam


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2016)

Sleyver schrieb:


> Für den Thule Träger wird eine Maximalgeschwindigkeit von 130km/h empfohlen...



Und? Glaubste da sind keine Sicherheitsfaktoren eingerechnet? Fahr ja auch nicht konstant mit 150 durch die Gegend.

Den Träger muss man einfach nur gut ausrichten, dann Wackelt da oben nahezu garnix, wenn der hingegen leicht schieft ist, dann wackelts schon heftig (is ja auch logisch)


----------



## Domowoi (9. März 2016)

@Dennis_rlp Mir taugt die Farbe einfach.

Schau das du da wo die Bremsleitung die Sitzstrebe berührt (oberhalb des Tretlagers) ein bisschen Tape oder sowas hin machst. Dort scheuert die Bremsleitung nämlich gerne etwas den Lack an wenn man es zu lange so lässt.


----------



## Dennis_rlp (9. März 2016)

Super, danke für den Tip Domowoi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. März 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Und? Glaubste da sind keine Sicherheitsfaktoren eingerechnet? Fahr ja auch nicht konstant mit 150 durch die Gegend.
> 
> Den Träger muss man einfach nur gut ausrichten, dann Wackelt da oben nahezu garnix, wenn der hingegen leicht schieft ist, dann wackelts schon heftig (is ja auch logisch)



Sehe ich auch so. Zum Überholen fahre ich auch mal eben kurz 150 mit dem Träger. Sonst aber nur max 130. ist auf langen Strecken sonst echt unangenehm mit den Auto. Aber liegt weniger an Träger als an Auto  
Ich hatte vorher einen Träger wo man das Vorderrad rausgenommen hat und dann die Achse verschriebt hat. Das hat wirklich gar nicht gewackelt und das Bike war natürlich viel flacher auf dem Dach. Beim Thule wuschelt es schon mal nen bisschen wenn man ne Kurve fährt. Aber das ist nicht sonderlich schlimm. Auf grader Strecke bewegt sich gar nichts. 
Allerdings prüft das Ding wie Hölle wenn kein bike drauf ist. Da hab ich noch keine Lösung für gefunden. Freunde von mir haben den gleichen Träger und da hört man nichts. 
Liegt eventuell am Auto oder am Grundträger. Hab auch ein Panorama Dach. Da wird die Dämmung auch dürftiger sein als bei einem normalen Dach. 
Ist halt nen kleiner Rennflitzer und sieht schon witzig aus wenn da der Träger drauf ist 

Aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen Tipp wo genau die Geräusche her kommen könnten? 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (9. März 2016)

Meiner pfeift auch wie sau, ab 80 bis ca 110, danach is der wind lauter, mit fenster runger hört mans schon bei 50, aber man gwöhnt sich schon dran. 

Schaut schon lustig aus die kleine rennsemmdl mit dem dh auf dach. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. März 2016)

Ja genau der Geschwindigkeitsbereich ist bei mir auch nervig..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (10. März 2016)

Es geht doch nix über einen Kupplungsträger, damit fährt man auch 180-200 ohne Probleme


----------



## howardsnabel (10. März 2016)

Quelle: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-prototype-canyon-dh-bike-crankworx-rotorua-2016.html


----------



## Micha382 (10. März 2016)

Schicke Schuhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexhazard (10. März 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Zum Überholen fahre ich auch mal eben kurz 150 mit dem Träger. Sonst aber nur max 130. ist auf langen Strecken sonst echt unangenehm mit den Auto. Aber liegt weniger an Träger als an Auto
> Ich hatte vorher einen Träger wo man das Vorderrad rausgenommen hat und dann die Achse verschriebt hat. Das hat wirklich gar nicht gewackelt und das Bike war natürlich viel flacher auf dem Dach. Beim Thule wuschelt es schon mal nen bisschen wenn man ne Kurve fährt. Aber das ist nicht sonderlich schlimm. Auf grader Strecke bewegt sich gar nichts.
> Allerdings prüft das Ding wie Hölle wenn kein bike drauf ist. Da hab ich noch keine Lösung für gefunden. Freunde von mir haben den gleichen Träger und da hört man nichts.
> Liegt eventuell am Auto oder am Grundträger. Hab auch ein Panorama Dach. Da wird die Dämmung auch dürftiger sein als bei einem normalen Dach.
> ...


Vom Freilauf?


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2016)

Such mal nach Ritzen und Löchern in Träger. Ich hatte das mal. Panzertape auf den entsprechenden Stellen hat alle Geräusche abgestellt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. März 2016)

Klingt gut! Werd ich mal testen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (11. März 2016)




----------



## Leeway (12. März 2016)

Gestern Abend ausgepackt, zusammengebaut und heute Morgen die erste Testfahrt absolviert.


----------



## luxaltera (12. März 2016)

howardsnabel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 471211 Quelle: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/spotted-prototype-canyon-dh-bike-crankworx-rotorua-2016.html




Have gewusst das die das dhx auch ins Design der restlichen mtb Linie einbringen. Damit hätten dann alle Rahmen im oberen fw Bereich optisch durchlaufende Oberrohre/sitzstreben. Nice. 


Hier ein frisches Photo von Gerät





Passender bastelfred ist hier


----------



## Deleted 48245 (13. März 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Zum Überholen fahre ich auch mal eben kurz 150 mit dem Träger. Sonst aber nur max 130. ist auf langen Strecken sonst echt unangenehm mit den Auto. Aber liegt weniger an Träger als an Auto
> Ich hatte vorher einen Träger wo man das Vorderrad rausgenommen hat und dann die Achse verschriebt hat. Das hat wirklich gar nicht gewackelt und das Bike war natürlich viel flacher auf dem Dach. Beim Thule wuschelt es schon mal nen bisschen wenn man ne Kurve fährt. Aber das ist nicht sonderlich schlimm. Auf grader Strecke bewegt sich gar nichts.
> Allerdings prüft das Ding wie Hölle wenn kein bike drauf ist. Da hab ich noch keine Lösung für gefunden. Freunde von mir haben den gleichen Träger und da hört man nichts.
> Liegt eventuell am Auto oder am Grundträger. Hab auch ein Panorama Dach. Da wird die Dämmung auch dürftiger sein als bei einem normalen Dach.
> ...



Das ist sehr gefährlich, was Du da machst. Wenn Du aus dem Tempo scharf bremsen musst, fliegt der Kram vom Auto. Auch die Belastungen durch den Fahrtwind und die auftretenden Seitenkräfte in Kurven sind zu hoch. 

Was auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist: Ruck zuck ist das Bike auf dem Dach vergessen und wenn Du dann in ein Parkhaus oder unter Bäumen fährst, gibt es Kleinholz. Ist schon vielen passiert, da muss man sich nicht blöd anstellen. 

Wenn Schlamm am Bike hängt, versaut man sich das Dach, vom der Sauerei beim Beladen ganz abgesehen.

Ich finde Heckträger auf der Kupplung sind die komfortabelste und sicherste Methode.


----------



## haga67 (13. März 2016)




----------



## Boardi05 (13. März 2016)




----------



## b0mbe (13. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Ich finde Heckträger auf der Kupplung sind die komfortabelste und sicherste Methode.


Klar, wenns nicht so extrem teuer wäre 'ne Kupplung nachrzurüsten, hätte ich das auch schon länsgt gemacht. So bleibt leider nur die Möglichkeit mit dem Dachträger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (14. März 2016)

Bitte keine Schneebilder mehr!


----------



## s1monster (15. März 2016)

hi. unterwegs mit meinem Spectral 7.0 EX.


----------



## _Tim98 (15. März 2016)

@s1monster was ist das für ein helm?


----------



## howardsnabel (15. März 2016)

Könnte ein IXS Trail Rs sein


----------



## s1monster (15. März 2016)

Korrekt!


----------



## _Tim98 (15. März 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## BillMeyer (15. März 2016)

Meine Bude für 2016


----------



## MitschundCo (16. März 2016)

_Tim98 schrieb:


> @s1monster was ist das für ein helm?


Und die Schuhe


----------



## PattePansen (16. März 2016)

des sind doch Nike Schuhe oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0mbe (17. März 2016)

Ein geiles Bike.


----------



## s1monster (17. März 2016)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Und die Schuhe



Sind Nike Sneaker. Kein Plan welches Modell. Sind aus den USA vor paar Jahre mal mitgekommen und haben sich als ganz OK für die Plattformpedale erwiesen!


----------



## roulyourboat (18. März 2016)

Wird  wirklich Zeit, dass der Schnee endlich schmilzt...


----------



## MitschundCo (18. März 2016)

roulyourboat schrieb:


> Wird  wirklich Zeit, dass der Schnee endlich schmilzt...
> Anhang anzeigen 473803


Was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## roulyourboat (18. März 2016)

Die Laufräder sind das Ergebnis eines langen Winters. Eigenbau mit Felge von Nextie.


----------



## Neumi88 (18. März 2016)

Startklar für die Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Voltage_FR (18. März 2016)

Mal ein wenig das Equipment getestet 
Rad und GoPro


----------



## Boardi05 (20. März 2016)




----------



## Voltage_FR (20. März 2016)

Immer wieder schick! 

Hast du da den Fabric Flaschenhalter dran? Taugt der bzw hält das?
Sieht um einiges schöner aus als ein klassischer Halter


----------



## Boardi05 (20. März 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Immer wieder schick!
> 
> Hast du da den Fabric Flaschenhalter dran? Taugt der bzw hält das?
> Sieht um einiges schöner aus als ein klassischer Halter



Ja, is der Fabric, war heut seine erste Fahrt, hat gehalten. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MUD´doc (21. März 2016)

Letzte Update für mein ESX: Forca SPS-400 (Model 2016) Variostütze


----------



## FramecrushR (21. März 2016)




----------



## Dark Side (23. März 2016)

Hier ist auch mal mein baby


----------



## kaptan (23. März 2016)

Nettes rad aber was zum Henker ist das für ein Schlechtes Bild?! Blitze? Seriously?


----------



## luxaltera (23. März 2016)

The Force is strong... In den 90ern


----------



## Dark Side (23. März 2016)

Sorry falsches Bild ;-)
Das andere war ne Langeweile Spielerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtO (23. März 2016)




----------



## Derivator22 (23. März 2016)

Dark Side schrieb:


> Sorry falsches Bild ;-)
> Das andere war ne Langeweile Spielerei



Mich würde es ja reizen -
Das Bike, die Treppen... und ab!


----------



## Dark Side (24. März 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Mich würde es ja reizen -
> Das Bike, die Treppen... und ab!


Keine sorge, der Reiz war bei mir auch so groß, das es mich nicht halte konnte


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. März 2016)

Schick, das Spectral! 
Die Farbe hat mir auf der Canyon-Seite nicht so zugesagt, aber sieht doch besser aus, als gedacht


----------



## trailbikesurfer (24. März 2016)

mtO schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 475735 Anhang anzeigen 475736



Mach bitte schnell das Kunstoffdingsbums an dem Ritzelpaket ab. Das ätzt sich nach 2 Wochen in die Hinterradnabe, die Läufräder kannst Du dann entsorgen !


----------



## Dark Side (24. März 2016)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Mach bitte schnell das Kunstoffdingsbums an dem Ritzelpaket ab. Das ätzt sich nach 2 Wochen in die Hinterradnabe, die Läufräder kannst Du dann entsorgen !


Und sparrt Gewicht und die Optik wird auch cleaner


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. März 2016)

Dark Side schrieb:


> Und sparrt Gewicht und die Optik wird auch cleaner



Und es nervt nicht nach 2 Wochen, weils nicht hält


----------



## Pitcube (24. März 2016)

Voltage_FR schrieb:


> Schick, das Spectral!
> Die Farbe hat mir auf der Canyon-Seite nicht so zugesagt, aber sieht doch besser aus, als gedacht



Live kommt die Farbe noch besser rüber


----------



## Voltage_FR (24. März 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Ja, is der Fabric, war heut seine erste Fahrt, hat gehalten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



Musste mir den auch direkt bestellen. Heute bekommen. Schon ein geiles System und wenn keine Flasche dran ist ultra-cleane Optik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyver (26. März 2016)

Hier nocheinmal Bilder vom Spectral 9.0 LTD von 2015:


----------



## DoctorGerman (26. März 2016)

Off-Topic: Als Tipp für alle Canyon Besitzer: Wenn bestimmte Teile mal ausfallen und dies definitiv unter Gewährleistung fällt und Canyon erst Geld von euch will, schreibt doch einfach ne böse Mail und tut das Bike Magazin in den Verteiler  Danach hab ich nen neuen Trigger umsonst bekommen und werde auch nach 1/2 Jahr Besitz keinen neuen Steuersatz zahlen müssen ^^

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pitcube (26. März 2016)

Sleyver schrieb:


>



Was ist das für ein Display am Lenker?
Guss Peter


----------



## Boardi05 (26. März 2016)




----------



## b0mbe (26. März 2016)

Pitcube schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Display am Lenker?
> Guss Peter


Das Display gehört zur Schaltgruppe. Google mal Shimano XTR Di2.


----------



## Sleyver (26. März 2016)

Pitcube schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Display am Lenker?
> Guss Peter


Wie @b0mbe schon geschrieben hat, ist das Display Teil der Schaltung und Federgabel- und Dämpfersteuerung. Im Display wird der aktuelle Gang angezeigt. Außerdem kann zwischen verschiedenen Schaltmodis gewechselt werden (hab 2x11). Das bedeutet, ich kann am Display einstellen, dass ich nur den rechten Schalthebel zum Durchschalten benutzen muss um komplett durchzuschalten. Dabei lassen sich zwei verschiedene Schaltprogramme vordefinieren, oder eben das normale durchschalten mit rechts + links.
Gleichzeitig zeigt das Display auch die aktuelle Stellung meiner Federung an (Pfeil rechts neben der Zahl). Es gibt drei verschiedene Stufen, die Programmiert werden können. Durch die Programmierung kann zum Beispiel auf einer Stufe die Federgabel anders eingestellt sein, als der Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cristox (27. März 2016)

Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 (L)
Thread dazu auf IBC


----------



## We the People (28. März 2016)

@cristox Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## cristox (28. März 2016)

Das ist Rahmengröße L bei 185cm, 87cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## aemkei77 (29. März 2016)

Mein Torque hat eine neue Farbe bekommen


----------



## rmfausi (29. März 2016)

Geile Farbe.


----------



## howardsnabel (29. März 2016)

Wie hast du das mit den decals gemacht? Geklebt und nochmal Klarlack drüber?


----------



## aemkei77 (29. März 2016)

Decals sind ganz drunter, Lack ist semipermeabel Gelb, semipermeabel Grün und zum Schluss Klarlack


----------



## Dennis-Fox (29. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Das ist sehr gefährlich, was Du da machst. Wenn Du aus dem Tempo scharf bremsen musst, fliegt der Kram vom Auto. Auch die Belastungen durch den Fahrtwind und die auftretenden Seitenkräfte in Kurven sind zu hoch.
> 
> Was auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist: Ruck zuck ist das Bike auf dem Dach vergessen und wenn Du dann in ein Parkhaus oder unter Bäumen fährst, gibt es Kleinholz. Ist schon vielen passiert, da muss man sich nicht blöd anstellen.
> 
> ...



Wieso gefährlich? 
Also in ein Parkhaus bin ich noch nie mit Träger gefahren. Wäre ja schon sehr blöd.. 
Bis 130 ist der Träger locker zugelassen. Wenn man dann mal ein klein wenig schneller fährt ist alles gut. 
Dreck hab ich da oben keinen, da ich immer mein Aqua 2 Go dabei hab und das bike sauber mache bevor es auf dem Dach kommt. Gibt ja sonst böse Kratzer an der Träger Aufnahme und der List fällt mir auf das Panorama Dach. 
An meinem Auto kann man übrigens keinen Heckträger montieren, da ich durch meinen Diffusor keine Anhänger Kupplung montieren kann  

Hab letztens Test Videos von meinem Träger gesehen. Die haben den unter extremen Bedingungen getestet. Hat alles gehalten. Ich hab da sehr viel vertrauen zu den Jungs aus Schweden


----------



## trailbikesurfer (30. März 2016)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Mein Torque hat eine neue Farbe bekommen



Kannst Du uns mal grob sagen was das umlackieren so kostet ?


----------



## aemkei77 (30. März 2016)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Kannst Du uns mal grob sagen was das umlackieren so kostet ?



Keine Ahnung, ich lackiere selbst. Für meine Vespa hatte ich bei mehreren Lackierern angefragt, eine halbe Seite + Kotflügel vorne wären inkl. Vorarbeiten ca. 400€ Euro gewesen, ohne 200€. Für den Rahmen in Wunschfarbe kannst du also wahrscheinlich 300€ veranschlagen. Mitlackieren in einer Farbe, die er sowieso macht vielleicht auch nur hundert, wer weiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## howardsnabel (30. März 2016)

Wie hast du den Rahmen vorbehandelt bzw entlackt?


----------



## aemkei77 (30. März 2016)

Nur den Klarlack angeschliffen, da er gut hält und ein neuer Lackaufbau auf Raw ohne Grundierung sicher nicht besser geworden wäre. 
Darüber die Lasuren und dann 2-K Klarlack. Schutzfolie auf Oberrohr, Unterrohr und Kettenstreben


----------



## howardsnabel (30. März 2016)

Danke für die Infos


----------



## denis0082 (30. März 2016)

aemkei77 schrieb:


> Nur den Klarlack angeschliffen, da er gut hält und ein neuer Lackaufbau auf Raw ohne Grundierung sicher nicht besser geworden wäre.
> Darüber die Lasuren und dann 2-K Klarlack. Schutzfolie auf Oberrohr, Unterrohr und Kettenstreben


Darf man fragen wo du die Decals hast machen lassen und wie? Die Logos sind ja nicht einfach so als Vektorgraphik erhältlich. EDIT: Oder sind das noch die Originaldecals die unter dem Lasurlack jetzt so aussehen? Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Ergebnis.


----------



## Iron_Hide (30. März 2016)

Mein neues Canyon Nerve AL 9.0


----------



## aemkei77 (30. März 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wo du die Decals hast machen lassen und wie? Die Logos sind ja nicht einfach so als Vektorgraphik erhältlich. EDIT: Oder sind das noch die Originaldecals die unter dem Lasurlack jetzt so aussehen? Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Ergebnis.



Die Decals sind zum Teil original zum Teil nachgemacht. Die Files hatte ich im Torquethread gepostet


----------



## chicken07 (30. März 2016)

Iron_Hide schrieb:


> Mein neues Canyon Nerve AL 9.0



Rahmengroesse M?


----------



## Iron_Hide (30. März 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Rahmengroesse M?


Jap, ist Größe M


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. März 2016)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Wieso gefährlich?
> Hab letztens Test Videos von meinem Träger gesehen. Die haben den unter extremen Bedingungen getestet. Hat alles gehalten. Ich hab da sehr viel vertrauen zu den Jungs aus Schweden



Kenne die Belastungen, Aufbau und Berechnungen der Struktur und die Tests nur zu gut, daher mein Einwand. Wenn Du Vertrauen hast o.k.

Aus 130 eine Vollbremsung und Du machst besser die Augen zu...

Wärst nicht der Erste, der mit den Bikes hängenbleibt, das hat nichts mit Blödheit zu tun. Es wird manchmal einfach vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (30. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Kenne die Belastungen, Aufbau und Berechnungen der Struktur und die Tests nur zu gut, daher mein Einwand. Wenn Du Vertrauen hast o.k.
> 
> Aus 130 eine Vollbremsung und Du machst besser die Augen zu...
> 
> Wärst nicht der Erste, der mit den Bikes hängenbleibt, das hat nichts mit Blödheit zu tun. Es wird manchmal einfach vergessen.



Vollbremsung aus ca. 100kmh mit leichtem lenkmanöver ging ohne Probleme, hatte 3 Räder aufm Dach, weder die "normal" montierten weder das Rückwärts montierte hat sich bewegt. 
Die Thule dinger halten richtig gut, ist auch einer der ganz wenigen der bis 130kmh freigegeben ist, da sind auch alle möglichen Sicherheiten miteinberechnet. Bei Sturm und Regen muss das Bike bei 130kmh auch an Position bleiben, ansonsten würd stehen 130kmh bei schönwetter


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. März 2016)

Mir ging es weniger um den Träger, sondern die Verbindung. Ich bin ja froh wenn es hält


----------



## Sleyver (30. März 2016)

Gianty schrieb:


> Wärst nicht der Erste, der mit den Bikes hängenbleibt, das hat nichts mit Blödheit zu tun. Es wird manchmal einfach vergessen.


Das ist Blödheit. Wer das vergisst, hat in meinen Augen einen Schaden und sollte auch keine Kinder haben. Man könnte ja vergessen, dass man welche hat...


----------



## Tom1987 (30. März 2016)

@Sleyver

Nicht alle Menschen sind so unfehlbar und perfekt!!!


----------



## Sleyver (30. März 2016)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> @Sleyver
> 
> Nicht alle Menschen sind so unfehlbar und perfekt!!!


Das hat mit unfehlbar oder perfekt nichts zu tun. Wer sein Bike auf dem Dach hat, muss permanent vorsichtiger fahren. Auf der Autobahn ist 130km/h Max und auf Landstraßen eben mal überholen ist auch nicht mehr so einfach. Man hat also schon beim Fahren permanent im Hinterkopf, dass man anders fährt, als sonst. Wer da vergisst, dass er ein Bike auf dem Dach hat, der hat entweder Altsheimer, oder ist so zerstreut, dass ihm klar sein sollte, dass er keinen Dachträger haben sollte. Solche Menschen wissen das aber für gewöhnlich. Wer aber einen Dachträger hat und das tatsächlich vergisst und damit deswegen irgendwo hängen bleibt, ist in meinen Augen vollkommen bescheuert.


----------



## Tom1987 (30. März 2016)

Sleyver schrieb:


> Das hat mit unfehlbar oder perfekt nichts zu tun. Wer sein Bike auf dem Dach hat, muss permanent vorsichtiger fahren. Auf der Autobahn ist 130km/h Max und auf Landstraßen eben mal überholen ist auch nicht mehr so einfach. Man hat also schon beim Fahren permanent im Hinterkopf, dass man anders fährt, als sonst. Wer da vergisst, dass er ein Bike auf dem Dach hat, der hat entweder Altsheimer, oder ist so zerstreut, dass ihm klar sein sollte, dass er keinen Dachträger haben sollte. Solche Menschen wissen das aber für gewöhnlich. Wer aber einen Dachträger hat und das tatsächlich vergisst und damit deswegen irgendwo hängen bleibt, ist in meinen Augen vollkommen bescheuert.


JEDER macht mal Fehler!

Und nicht jeder ist gleich dumm oder bescheuert nur weil er mal einen Fehler gemacht hat.
Und nein mir ist es noch nicht passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (30. März 2016)

Mir ist es schon mal passiert das ich das Bike runter hatte und den Arm oben gelassen habe. Bi dann in die Garage.., nix passiert aber alles ist möglich. Normal hat man aber kein bike auf dem Dach wenn man einkaufen fährt und nur da muss man ja ins Parkhaus.. Daher ist das Risiko schon sehr gering. Mein Panorama Dach erinnert mich auch immer dran das oben was drauf steht und der das pfeifen da oben sowieso. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. März 2016)

Wir hatten ein eigenes MX Team mit mehreren Teambussen. Einer davon mit Doppelhochdach, wo ich genau wusste, dass ich in ein bestimmtes Parkhaus nicht einfahren darf. In Ungedanken ist es dann doch passiert.....

Klar war ich in dem Moment bescheuert, aber es ist passiert. Ebenso habe ich abends mal den Heckträger komplett in einer Hecke versenkt, weil ich auf den Piepser gewartet und nicht gepeilt habe, dass er dann abgeschaltet ist. In den Rückspiegel habe ich erst geschaut, als die Hecke gewackelt hat. Zum Glück ist nichts passiert.

Bin auch schon mit 2 Bikes auf dem Dach mit 180 über die Autobahn gefahren, weil ich nicht mehr dran gedacht habe...danach hatte ich mir den Heckträger gekauft.

O.k. Ich merke dass ich doch bescheuert bin . . .  Und ich weiß um meine Schusseligkeit!


----------



## cristox (30. März 2016)

Möglich.
Aber vor allem total ot.


----------



## Sleyver (30. März 2016)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> JEDER macht mal Fehler!
> 
> Und nicht jeder ist gleich dumm oder bescheuert nur weil er mal einen Fehler gemacht hat.
> Und nein mir ist es noch nicht passiert.



Das ist ebenfalls ne sehr dumme Ausrede für alles. Mit diesem Spruch entschuldigst du also jeden Fehler? Es gibt einfach Fehler, die aus purer Dummheit entstehen. Sich das Fahrrad vom Dach Fahren ist so ein Fehler. Für mich ist der einzige plausible Grund gegen einen Dachträger: Wenn ein Unfall passiert, ob selbstverschuldet oder nicht, ist der Dachträger mit dem Rad drauf eine echte Gefahr. Alles andere ist Quatsch. Und dieses bescheuerte Argument, das man vergessen könnte, dass man sein Fahrrad auf dem Dach hat hab ich schon öfter gehört und jedes Mal den Kopf geschüttelt. Das gesamte Fahrverhalten des Autos verändert sich mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Dach, wer da vergisst, dass er sein Fahrrad auf dem Dach hat, sollte meiner Meinung nach keinen Führerschein haben. Denn scheinbar scheint diese Person nicht zu merken, dass sich das Auto nun anders verhält, ergo kann er sein Fahrzeug nicht richtig einschätzen und stellt eine Gefahr für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer dar.
Wenn du glaubst, du könntest es vergessen, dann ist doch gut für dich. Immerhin kennst du deine eigene Schusseligkeit und kaufst halt keinen Dachträger. Aber anderen Menschen das als Argument gegen einen Dachträger zu nennen, funktioniert halt nicht.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (30. März 2016)

Mit nem dicken BMW merkst Du gar nichts. Egal, ist jetzt wirklich ot.


----------



## cristox (30. März 2016)

Oder hat jemand ein Foto von seinem auf dem Dachträger vergessenen Canyon?


----------



## mtO (31. März 2016)

Einmal im Einsatz und einmal wieder sauber 
Bald freu ich mich auf ein neues Cockpit 
Liebe Grüße aus NRW


----------



## luxaltera (31. März 2016)

Sleyver schrieb:


> Das ist ebenfalls ne sehr dumme Ausrede für alles. Mit diesem Spruch entschuldigst du also jeden Fehler? Es gibt einfach Fehler, die aus purer Dummheit entstehen. Sich das Fahrrad vom Dach Fahren ist so ein Fehler. Für mich ist der einzige plausible Grund gegen einen Dachträger: Wenn ein Unfall passiert, ob selbstverschuldet oder nicht, ist der Dachträger mit dem Rad drauf eine echte Gefahr. Alles andere ist Quatsch. Und dieses bescheuerte Argument, das man vergessen könnte, dass man sein Fahrrad auf dem Dach hat hab ich schon öfter gehört und jedes Mal den Kopf geschüttelt. Das gesamte Fahrverhalten des Autos verändert sich mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Dach, wer da vergisst, dass er sein Fahrrad auf dem Dach hat, sollte meiner Meinung nach keinen Führerschein haben. Denn scheinbar scheint diese Person nicht zu merken, dass sich das Auto nun anders verhält, ergo kann er sein Fahrzeug nicht richtig einschätzen und stellt eine Gefahr für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer dar.
> Wenn du glaubst, du könntest es vergessen, dann ist doch gut für dich. Immerhin kennst du deine eigene Schusseligkeit und kaufst halt keinen Dachträger. Aber anderen Menschen das als Argument gegen einen Dachträger zu nennen, funktioniert halt nicht.



So eine Einstellung ist an sich auch ne art von behinderung...


----------



## trailbikesurfer (1. April 2016)

Sleyver schrieb:


> Das ist ebenfalls ne sehr dumme Ausrede für alles. Mit diesem Spruch entschuldigst du also jeden Fehler? Es gibt einfach Fehler, die aus purer Dummheit entstehen. Sich das Fahrrad vom Dach Fahren ist so ein Fehler. Für mich ist der einzige plausible Grund gegen einen Dachträger: Wenn ein Unfall passiert, ob selbstverschuldet oder nicht, ist der Dachträger mit dem Rad drauf eine echte Gefahr. Alles andere ist Quatsch. Und dieses bescheuerte Argument, das man vergessen könnte, dass man sein Fahrrad auf dem Dach hat hab ich schon öfter gehört und jedes Mal den Kopf geschüttelt. Das gesamte Fahrverhalten des Autos verändert sich mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Dach, wer da vergisst, dass er sein Fahrrad auf dem Dach hat, sollte meiner Meinung nach keinen Führerschein haben. Denn scheinbar scheint diese Person nicht zu merken, dass sich das Auto nun anders verhält, ergo kann er sein Fahrzeug nicht richtig einschätzen und stellt eine Gefahr für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer dar.
> Wenn du glaubst, du könntest es vergessen, dann ist doch gut für dich. Immerhin kennst du deine eigene Schusseligkeit und kaufst halt keinen Dachträger. Aber anderen Menschen das als Argument gegen einen Dachträger zu nennen, funktioniert halt nicht.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (1. April 2016)

@mtO: schaut super aus! Nur die SLX Kurbel gefällt mir so gar nicht. da waren die alten viel schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtO (1. April 2016)

Jap, da gebe ich dir absolut recht. Erstmal stehen Vorbau und Lenker an und dann wird das irgendwann auch getauscht!


----------



## TomT87 (1. April 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt und ich bin begeistert, ne ganz andere Welt im Vergleich zum 7 Jahre alten AM Bike...


----------



## luxaltera (1. April 2016)




----------



## GemsenMichel (2. April 2016)

Black Beauty 
(Spectral AL 29 8.9)


----------



## s2511 (2. April 2016)

GemsenMichel schrieb:


> Black Beauty
> (Spectral AL 29 8.9)



Schönes Bike! Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## GemsenMichel (2. April 2016)

Größe L, bei 192cm und SL 88,5cm


----------



## Boardi05 (3. April 2016)

Bei 1700m leider noch geschlossene Schneedecke...


----------



## Frodijak (3. April 2016)

…


----------



## olst88 (3. April 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich meinen Haufen auch mal präsentieren.



Super Bilder!  Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße und wie groß bist du du/Sitzlänge? Und die verstellbare Sattelstütze lässt sich einfach nachrüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -JimmY- (3. April 2016)




----------



## Frodijak (3. April 2016)

…


----------



## BillMeyer (4. April 2016)

mein Hobel für 2016....


----------



## kaptan (4. April 2016)




----------



## TomT87 (4. April 2016)

-JimmY- schrieb:


>


hab ich gestern auf den Isartrails in live gesehen, die Farbe schaut echt stark aus und viel kräftiger als auf der Canyon-Seite!


----------



## -JimmY- (4. April 2016)

Ja, ist in natura tatsächlich (noch) schöner als auf den Fotos und bin dementsprechend froh mich dafür entschieden zu haben. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (4. April 2016)

Meins für 2016.......


----------



## Iasion (4. April 2016)

Hier mal was in dreckig...


----------



## PaddyKN (5. April 2016)

@Iasion: Wäre es nicht besser den Baron vorne zu fahren?


----------



## Dice8 (5. April 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> @Iasion: Wäre es nicht besser den Baron vorne zu fahren?


Sehe ich auch so. Die Kombination fährst du genau falsch herum.


----------



## Iasion (5. April 2016)

Wegen mehr Traktion vorne? Ist da so ein großer Unterschied von Mountainking und Baron? Werde beim nächsten Ausritt mal testen.


----------



## Dice8 (5. April 2016)

Iasion schrieb:


> Wegen mehr Traktion vorne? Ist da so ein großer Unterschied von Mountainking und Baron? Werde beim nächsten Ausritt mal testen.


Um es kurz zu beantworten: JA!


----------



## DaBasti (5. April 2016)

Der Baron vorne ist der Hammer. Fahre den auch am Vorderrad und hinten den Trailking. Die Kombination kann ich definitiv empfehlen!


----------



## Iasion (5. April 2016)

Muss ich dann echt mal testen. Hatte vorher den XKing drauf, der war im Matsch und Wald runter nicht so prall.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2016)

1. Parkbesuch des Jahres mit dem Torque


----------



## Hindruin (5. April 2016)

Habe nicht wiederstehen können 
Macht aber echt Spass das Ding, trotz 26 " <:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s2511 (8. April 2016)

Canyon Spectral AL 8.9 in polaris blue und Größe M


----------



## mohlo (8. April 2016)

Fuhrpark komplett. Vom Enduro über Cyclocrosser zur Rennfeile...

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal solch ein Geschoss fahren werde. Macht einen Heidenspaß!

Ultimate CF 9.0 SL mit 7,1 kg


----------



## filiale (8. April 2016)

@mohlo jetzt fehlt noch das Hardtail...bist ja doch komplett bei Canyon geblieben, trotz dem Schimpfen auf Lieferzeit und Service.


----------



## Micha382 (8. April 2016)

Ich erinnere mich noch an die Aussage dass es das letzte Canyon war oder so ähnlich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mohlo (8. April 2016)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an die Aussage dass es das letzte Canyon war oder so ähnlich


In der Tat... meine Worte. Aber Canyon hat es tatsächlich geschafft, zwei Bikes innerhalb von jeweils drei Tagen zu liefern.


----------



## the deaf (9. April 2016)




----------



## TomT87 (9. April 2016)

the deaf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 481291


Evtl. noch grüne Pedale? Irgendwie fehlt mir noch was kleines Grünes unten in der Gegend des Tretlagers...aber sonst echt nice!


----------



## aemkei77 (9. April 2016)

Grünes kettenblatt wäre mein Favorit


----------



## Guru (10. April 2016)

Gibts aber nicht in dem Neon, nur elox. Finde es geil so!

KeFü wäre noch ggf. ne Option, falls es die Farbe da gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxaltera (10. April 2016)

Schau dir mal die neuen oneup kefüs an
http://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products


----------



## damien_1427 (10. April 2016)

Toller Tag in Osternohe. Es wäre wünschenswert wenn sich der Support von Canyon mal per PN bei mir meldet...


----------



## Tom1987 (10. April 2016)

Da musst du wohl selbst den ersten Schritt machen. Die suchen ja nicht im Forum nach potentiellen Garantiefällen.

Bei mir (Nerve AM) ist aber alles einwandfrei erledigt worden, in gut 2 Wochen war der neue Rahmen wieder da.

Ps. ich hoffe du bist mir einem Schrecken davongekommen und hast dir nicht ernsthaft wehgetan


----------



## damien_1427 (10. April 2016)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> Da musst du wohl selbst den ersten Schritt machen. Die suchen ja nicht im Forum nach potentiellen Garantiefällen.
> 
> Bei mir (Nerve AM) ist aber alles einwandfrei erledigt worden, in gut 2 Wochen war der neue Rahmen wieder da.



Hey Tom, 

Canyon habe ich schon kontaktiert. Die schönen Aufnahmen wollte ich Euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## b0mbe (10. April 2016)




----------



## DaBasti (10. April 2016)

damien_1427 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 481815 Anhang anzeigen 481814
> 
> Toller Tag in Osternohe. Es wäre wünschenswert wenn sich der Support von Canyon mal per PN bei mir meldet...



Oh je. Weh getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (11. April 2016)

Hier mal mein 2013er (ehemals) Whipzone.
Vielleicht gefällt es dem ein oder anderen ja in blau. Bilder in freiwer Wildbahn gibt es vorerst nicht (Schulter Entzündet ...)


----------



## GesichtsFace (14. April 2016)

Nichts besonderes


----------



## mohlo (14. April 2016)

Das Enduro blieb heute im Stall... Redlich verdiente Mahlzeit auf der heutigen 120km-Tour:


----------



## the deaf (14. April 2016)

Guru schrieb:


> Gibts aber nicht in dem Neon, nur elox. Finde es geil so!
> 
> KeFü wäre noch ggf. ne Option, falls es die Farbe da gibt?


Stimmt KeFü wäre geil, da sch


Guru schrieb:


> Gibts aber nicht in dem Neon, nur elox. Finde es geil so!
> 
> KeFü wäre noch ggf. ne Option, falls es die Farbe da gibt?


au ich mal nach ob´s die gibt. Pedale wären mir fast schon zu viel grün


----------



## Reitermaniac (14. April 2016)

GesichtsFace schrieb:


> Nichts besonderes  Anhang anzeigen 483429 Anhang anzeigen 483431


sehr schickes Ding


----------



## chris_biker (15. April 2016)

Das Exceed ist da, juhuuuuuu


----------



## gimmick (16. April 2016)

the deaf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 481291


das ist doch die 2016er version, oder? sieht super aus....angeblich bekomm ich meins nächste Woche


----------



## Boardi05 (16. April 2016)




----------



## Königwagner (17. April 2016)

.


----------



## Königwagner (17. April 2016)

Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet - Home of Ruhrbike Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (17. April 2016)

Heute morgen mal die Sommerreifen eingefahren.


----------



## a18tlau (17. April 2016)

Mud Day


----------



## EIC-Biker89 (18. April 2016)

*a18tlau* was ist das für ein Lenker der gefällt mir


----------



## a18tlau (18. April 2016)

Spank Spoon 785 Riser 40mm 31,8.
Fährt sich viel gemütlicher wie der Flatbar.


----------



## trailbikesurfer (18. April 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>



Warum passt der TrailKing 2.4 bei Dir und bei mir nicht ??? Oder hast Du auch nur 1mm Luft ?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. April 2016)

trailbikesurfer schrieb:


> Warum passt der TrailKing 2.4 bei Dir und bei mir nicht ??? Oder hast Du auch nur 1mm Luft ?



Ich hab auf Antriebsseite wenig Luft, hab den Rahmen da abgeklebt und alle paar Ausfahrten schau ich nach obs den Rahmen schon angeschleift hat.


----------



## marc077 (18. April 2016)

Nach 24 Jahren war das nun wohl mein letztes 26". Mein LUX musste weichen. Einem LUX. Teile wurden schon umgeschraubt. Nur mit dem Gewicht haut's beim CF29 dann doch nicht so hin. Aber rollen tut's definitiv schneller


----------



## marc077 (18. April 2016)

Das ist nun das Neue


----------



## DoctorGerman (18. April 2016)

An die Strive-Fahrer: hat irgendwer ein Bauteil anstatt dem Shapeshifter in der Schwinge? Heute ist mir schon der zweite ohne Eigeneinwirkung flöten gegangen und nun will ich den Rotz irgendwie von meinem Bike fernhalten..

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0mbe (18. April 2016)

@DoctorGerman, suchst nach dem Modefixxer. Mehr Infos zu dem Teil findest du hier im Thread. In der Galerie eher nicht.


----------



## DoctorGerman (18. April 2016)

Ok, dann entschuldige ich mich und vielen Dank!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hinouf (19. April 2016)

@marc077 
Endlich mal einer der ähnlich draufsitzt wie ich. Wie man mit gerader Stütze und Sattel ganz vorne zurecht kommt, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar... Aber die Profis fahren halt so. Warum es bei den Rennradlern anders ist?!
Fahre übrigens auch ein Lux cf29. Rollt echt genial...


----------



## filiale (19. April 2016)

Hinouf schrieb:


> @marc077
> Endlich mal einer der ähnlich draufsitzt wie ich. Wie man mit gerader Stütze und Sattel ganz vorne zurecht kommt, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar...



1. Weil jeder eine andere Beinlänge hat.
2. Man hat mehr Kraft auf dem Pedal, wenn man nach unten tritt (Sattelstütze gerade und Sattel nach vorne) anstelle nach schräg vorn (Sattelstütze mit setback und Sattel zurück).


----------



## Hinouf (19. April 2016)

@filiale 
So die Theorie. Für mich sieht die Praxis anders aus. Für die Rennradpros auch. Auch Canyon baut an die RR Stützen mit Setback.
Für mich irgendwie eine Modeerscheinung das "treten von oben" im mtb Bereich.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (22. April 2016)

Heute die zweite Ausfahrt mit meinem Strive gehabt. Bin total zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## mtO (22. April 2016)

Heute zwei Schnappschüsse auf dem Weg zurück vom Bike-Fitting in Essen! Freue mich schon auf den neuen Sattel nächsten Monat!


----------



## Epictetus (22. April 2016)

Iasion schrieb:


> Wegen mehr Traktion vorne? Ist da so ein großer Unterschied von Mountainking und Baron? Werde beim nächsten Ausritt mal testen.



Das Profil der Reifen kannst du aber schon erkennen? Und dass da noch nen Aufkleber auf deinem Bike ist, der da nicht hingehört, ebenfalls?


----------



## Pitcube (23. April 2016)

Gestern in Stromberg


----------



## -JimmY- (23. April 2016)

Die wenigen Sonnenstunden heute ausgenutzt.


----------



## waxtomwax (23. April 2016)

*Einmal Strive CF vom Hausberg aus.*


----------



## kommaklar (24. April 2016)

Pitcube schrieb:


> Gestern in Stromberg


Nie an eine eingefahrene Rock Shox Reverb hängen.
Zieht Luft und Sie wird dir dann immer etwas im ausgefahrenen Zustand absacken!


----------



## Guru (24. April 2016)

Zum Luft ziehen kann auch Dichtungsschaden kommen.


----------



## Toni ES5 (25. April 2016)




----------



## Bashguard (28. April 2016)

Mal eine Frage an alle Strive-Fahrer; wie weit steht im XC Mode der Kolben bei euch aus dem SS? Habe das Gefühl, dass er in letzter Zeit nicht mehr richtig raus kommt.
Die grüne Anzeige im XC Mode ist auch nicht zu 100% zu sehen, aber das kann auch evtl daran liegen dass es einfach Kacke lackiert wurde...da sieht so aus als wenn da vielleicht nicht die ganze Fläche lackiert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty_Genius (28. April 2016)

Müssten 15mm sein!

Bei mir wurde es auch stück für stück weniger...


----------



## Velo-X (28. April 2016)

Bashguard schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 488149
> 
> Mal eine Frage an alle Strive-Fahrer; wie weit steht im XC Mode der Kolben bei euch aus dem SS? Habe das Gefühl, dass er in letzter Zeit nicht mehr richtig raus kommt.
> Die grüne Anzeige im XC Mode ist auch nicht zu 100% zu sehen, aber das kann auch evtl daran liegen dass es einfach Kacke lackiert wurde...da sieht so aus als wenn da vielleicht nicht die ganze Fläche lackiert wurde.


Bei mir 15mm


----------



## Strampelino (29. April 2016)

Bei mir auch 15 mm


----------



## Bashguard (29. April 2016)

Danke für die Antworten! Hab im SS Technikthread dann mitbekommen, dass mein SS in den Dutten ist. Heute schon einen neuen mitsamt Huberbuchsen bestellt


----------



## Floyd0707 (29. April 2016)

Hello von einem HT Fahrer


----------



## TomT87 (30. April 2016)

Ich hab so keinen Bock mehr auf den Schnee, der soll sich endlich schleichen...am Alpsee hatte es 20 Grad, bei der Einfahrt zum Jägersteig lagen 30-50cm Schnee


----------



## Ridecanyon (30. April 2016)

In der nördlichen Oberpfalz zieht der Frühling ein, kein Schnee mehr in Sicht


----------



## Orikson (30. April 2016)

Bei der heutigen Runde rund um die Luisenburg und Kösseine gabs auch noch gut Schnee, da wären Ski teilweise besser gewesen


----------



## Floyd0707 (30. April 2016)

Auf der Stoneman Strecke war heute auch Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (1. Mai 2016)

…


----------



## Schuffa87 (1. Mai 2016)

Am Rehbergturm war es frisch und windig.


----------



## Strampelino (2. Mai 2016)

Endlich ist der Schnee weg und es ist sogar mal alles trocken...............


----------



## sp8 (2. Mai 2016)

die Reifen schauen schon geil aus irgendwie, wie fahren die sich denn im Vergleich zu anderen/Serie? bin nach Maxxis jetzt auf Schwalbe MM+HD, aber bei der Optik kommt man ins überlegen..


----------



## Orikson (2. Mai 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> So viele Strive's und Spectral's hier...


Sind aber auch hübsch


----------



## Strampelino (3. Mai 2016)

@sp8 ...... Also ich finde die Reifen fahren sich richtig gut bin sehr zufrieden mit denen. Hatte vorher Maxxis reifen und muss sagen die onza reifen können da locker mit halten, onza ist ja auch kein Wald und Wiesen Hersteller , die Schweizer wissen schon was sie machen. Und nur mal so yt verbaut dieses Jahr auch onza reifen . Also wenn sie dir gefallen kannst du sie dir ruhig holen,wirst nicht entäuscht sein, es gibt sie auch in ganz schwarz. Denn den meisten Leuten gefällt die Oldscool Optik nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimmick (3. Mai 2016)

meine kleine canyon galerie


----------



## kaptan (5. Mai 2016)




----------



## David91 (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## oanagehtno (6. Mai 2016)




----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2016)

@oanagehtno sehr schöne Bilder. Eine Frage an Dich: vibriert bei Dir dir Gabel wenn Du auf Asphalt bremst ? (sie vibriert quasi immer ein paar mm vor und zurück beim Bremsen). Danke für eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Mai 2016)




----------



## danie-dani (7. Mai 2016)

Der Dude ist müde


----------



## oanagehtno (8. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> @oanagehtno sehr schöne Bilder. Eine Frage an Dich: vibriert bei Dir dir Gabel wenn Du auf Asphalt bremst ? (sie vibriert quasi immer ein paar mm vor und zurück beim Bremsen). Danke für eine Rückmeldung.


Ne, alles ruhig. Das was Du beschreibst kenne ich, wenn die Bremsbeläge ganz frisch sind. Das legt sich aber mit der Zeit...


----------



## Strampelino (8. Mai 2016)

Oder der Steuersatz nicht richtig fest ist...........


----------



## a18tlau (8. Mai 2016)

Tages Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the deaf (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## gimmick (13. Mai 2016)




----------



## Xambassador (16. Mai 2016)

Mein Spectral mit neuen Spielkameraden


----------



## Strampelino (16. Mai 2016)

Best buddies...


----------



## powjoke (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## Jakob32 (17. Mai 2016)

@powjoke 
Wie heißt das Modell genau ?
Sieht richtig geil aus


----------



## powjoke (17. Mai 2016)

Ist ein 2015er Spectral AL 8.0 EX mit 160er Gabel


----------



## Eckes88 (18. Mai 2016)

the deaf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 492890



seit wann gibt es das in komplett schwarz oder ist das auf extrawunsch so lackiert?


----------



## powjoke (18. Mai 2016)

Ist doch die ganz normale stealth variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashguard (18. Mai 2016)

Ein Kumpel hat das auch so in komplett schwarz...ähm, sorry, in stealth 
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/spectral/2016/spectral-al-7-0-ex.html


----------



## kaptan (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## Boardi05 (19. Mai 2016)




----------



## L1nos (20. Mai 2016)

Tag Boardi05,

schicke Fotos. Mit was bearbeitest du den Rahmen, dass das Ding so glänzt?


----------



## MitschundCo (21. Mai 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>


Bei Bild Nummer 5, ist das eine Folie am Ende des Oberrohres zum Steuersatz hin? Oder nur der Lichteinfall auf das Carbon?


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Mai 2016)

L1nos schrieb:


> Tag Boardi05,
> 
> schicke Fotos. Mit was bearbeitest du den Rahmen, dass das Ding so glänzt?



MucOff Bikespray, wird ab und zu verwendet.



MitschundCo schrieb:


> Bei Bild Nummer 5, ist das eine Folie am Ende des Oberrohres zum Steuersatz hin? Oder nur der Lichteinfall auf das Carbon?



ist Folie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Mai 2016)

Mein treuer Freerider  Die letzten Bilder vor dem Verkauf. Mach´s gut, ich werde dich vermissen


----------



## Jakob32 (24. Mai 2016)

@Freerider1504
Was kaufst du jetzt für nen Bike?


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Mai 2016)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> @Freerider1504
> Was kaufst du jetzt für nen Bike?



Keins, ich habe noch ein paar andere Bikes und wir erwarten unser erstes Kind, daher verkleinere ich meinen Fuhrpark


----------



## Bergbube (25. Mai 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Keins, ich habe noch ein paar andere Bikes und wir erwarten unser erstes Kind, daher verkleinere ich meinen Fuhrpark



Glückwunsch und schade ums bike


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Mai 2016)

Bergbube schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und schade ums bike



Ja es tut auch etwas weh es herzugeben, ich bin es so gern gefahren 

Aber wenn sich kein Interessent meldet, dann behalte ich es


----------



## Schuffa87 (25. Mai 2016)

Kommt immer auf den Preis an


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Mai 2016)

Logo, aber hab keinen Bock es zu verschenken, da es echt gut ausgestattet und wie gesagt zur Not behalte ich es und mein Sohn bekommt es in 15 Jahren


----------



## kali99 (25. Mai 2016)

www.facebook.com/lesrouesdolive

www.lesrouesdolive.ch


----------



## norranz (25. Mai 2016)

Altes Torque im Finalen Aufbau.
Gegenüber der Serie leicht modifiziert und frisch geservicete Federlemente.
Auch diese Torque wird man demnächst im Bikemarkt finden. 





Mein neues Spielzeug. Weniger modifiziert. Das Renthal Zeugs musste aber weg!


----------



## tomybike (27. Mai 2016)

rollt super
perfekte Geometrie
1a Aufbau Qualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alk-man (28. Mai 2016)




----------



## chicken07 (28. Mai 2016)

tomybike schrieb:


> rollt super
> perfekte Geometrie
> 1a Aufbau Qualität
> Anhang anzeigen 497434



Welche Flaschenhalter sind das?


----------



## nordstadt (28. Mai 2016)

Dude by nordstadt1978, auf Flickr


----------



## tomybike (28. Mai 2016)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Welche Flaschenhalter sind das?


Es sind Original Canyon Flaschenhalter


----------



## danie-dani (28. Mai 2016)

Die Aussicht und das schöne Wetter genießen...


----------



## a18tlau (29. Mai 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt mit neuen Bike und schon komplett dreckig .


----------



## kaptan (30. Mai 2016)

Endlich den Shapeshifter befreit dank Modefixxer!


----------



## der_erce (30. Mai 2016)

Mein 2012er FRX


----------



## Scotty_Genius (30. Mai 2016)

Wieder mal mein strive. Bin immer noch begeistert von dem teil. Demnächst kommen noch einige änderungen und ich bin am überlegen komplett auf stealth zu ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (30. Mai 2016)

...mit neuem LRS und Lenker ausgestattet.


----------



## Velo-X (30. Mai 2016)

Jetzt mal den Dämpfer getauscht - man ist das ein Unterschied zum Monarch.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthes (31. Mai 2016)

Mein Canyon Nerve AL 9.0, ich bin begeistert


----------



## schnubbi88 (31. Mai 2016)




----------



## sp8 (2. Juni 2016)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Jetzt mal den Dämpfer getauscht - man ist das ein Unterschied zum Monarch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie gut geht die Kiste denn noch hoch mit Stahlfeder? bringt da der XC noch genug um einigermaßen wippfrei zu fahren? das Ding hat ja kein Lockout oder sowas, oder? fahre ja den Monarch Plus R und finde den mit XC ok ohne Lockout/extra Druckstufe zum hochfahren.


----------



## Schuffa87 (2. Juni 2016)

Du kannst dir ja auch einen ccdb coil mit climb switch einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (2. Juni 2016)

sp8 schrieb:


> wie gut geht die Kiste denn noch hoch mit Stahlfeder? bringt da der XC noch genug um einigermaßen wippfrei zu fahren? das Ding hat ja kein Lockout oder sowas, oder? fahre ja den Monarch Plus R und finde den mit XC ok ohne Lockout/extra Druckstufe zum hochfahren.


Selbst bergauf (vor allem abseits von Asphalt) ist der besser als mein vorheriger Monarch RC3 Debonair mit zugeschalteter Plattform. Allerdings muss man den Climb Switch nutzen, sonst wippt es auch im XC Mode leicht. War deswegen auch skeptisch und hätte, wenn es bergauf  Nachteile gegeben hätte, auch wieder zurückgerüstet, da ich die Berge in der Regel auch selbst hochfahre. Aber jetzt nach ein paar Ausfahrten (bisher max. 800Hm pro Ausfahrt) krieg ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Kann beim Stahldämpfer aber nur die CS-Variante empfehlen. 
Bin jetzt die nächsten 2 Wochen in Finale und kann dann detaillierter Berichten.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## sp8 (2. Juni 2016)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Selbst bergauf (vor allem abseits von Asphalt) ist der besser als mein vorheriger Monarch RC3 Debonair mit zugeschalteter Plattform. Allerdings muss man den Climb Switch nutzen, sonst wippt es auch im XC Mode leicht. War deswegen auch skeptisch und hätte, wenn es bergauf  Nachteile gegeben hätte, auch wieder zurückgerüstet, da ich die Berge in der Regel auch selbst hochfahre. Aber jetzt nach ein paar Ausfahrten (bisher max. 800Hm pro Ausfahrt) krieg ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Kann beim Stahldämpfer aber nur die CS-Variante empfehlen.
> Bin jetzt die nächsten 2 Wochen in Finale und kann dann detaillierter Berichten.
> Sent using Tapatalk


bin ich mal gespannt! das Ding kostet 700 Ökken? puh, das ist schon ne Hausnummer fürs mal ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Dice8 (2. Juni 2016)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Selbst bergauf (vor allem abseits von Asphalt) ist der besser als mein vorheriger Monarch RC3 Debonair mit zugeschalteter Plattform. Allerdings muss man den Climb Switch nutzen, sonst wippt es auch im XC Mode leicht. War deswegen auch skeptisch und hätte, wenn es bergauf  Nachteile gegeben hätte, auch wieder zurückgerüstet, da ich die Berge in der Regel auch selbst hochfahre. Aber jetzt nach ein paar Ausfahrten (bisher max. 800Hm pro Ausfahrt) krieg ich das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht. Kann beim Stahldämpfer aber nur die CS-Variante empfehlen.
> Bin jetzt die nächsten 2 Wochen in Finale und kann dann detaillierter Berichten.
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Fährst du das Base Tune oder schon leicht abgeändert?


----------



## Gangaman (2. Juni 2016)

Meins


----------



## BillMeyer (2. Juni 2016)

Geiles Bike


----------



## grobi59 (2. Juni 2016)

Hammer! 

Was für ein Dämpfer ist verbaut? Auf der Homepage steht Elite, auf den Bildern Factory Series.


----------



## mtO (2. Juni 2016)

Wenn ich mirn Downhiller kaufen würde, würde es definitv auch ein Sender, absolut schönes Fahrrad!


----------



## Velo-X (2. Juni 2016)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Fährst du das Base Tune oder schon leicht abgeändert?


HSC und HSR sind noch Base Tune, LSC & LSR sind abgewandelt. Wird aber noch einige Fahrten brauchen bis ich endgültig MEIN Base Setup gefunden habe. Muss mich langsam rantasten und nicht alles auf einmal verstellen. Ist aber jetzt schon eine enorme Verbesserung zum Monarch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## a18tlau (2. Juni 2016)

Strive CF 8.0


----------



## grobi59 (2. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L1nos (3. Juni 2016)

Ein Sender! Megageil! Berichte mal, wie sich das Gerät so fährt


----------



## denis0082 (3. Juni 2016)

grobi59 schrieb:


>


Hi, was hast du denn da für eine Kabelummantelung?


----------



## grobi59 (3. Juni 2016)

Das ist ein Schrumpfschlauch. Dann klappert nichts und es sieht gepflegt aus.


----------



## denis0082 (3. Juni 2016)

Werd ich auch mal versuchen, bei mir siehts schlimm aus vorne.


----------



## phoxxx (3. Juni 2016)

So geht es jetzt in den Verkauf:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...0-gr-l-all-mountain-enduro/476279479-217-1288


----------



## Dice8 (3. Juni 2016)

phoxxx schrieb:


> So geht es jetzt in den Verkauf:
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...0-gr-l-all-mountain-enduro/476279479-217-1288


Utopische Preisvorstellung.


----------



## kaptan (3. Juni 2016)

Definitiv VIEL zu optimistisch! Das teil ist knapp 4 Jahre alt... Wer kauft das für 1,5 Düsenjäger? Dafür gibts ähnliches und das NEU.. Ich würde sagen 900€ ist es wert, maximal.


----------



## Velo-X (3. Juni 2016)

phoxxx schrieb:


> So geht es jetzt in den Verkauf:
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...0-gr-l-all-mountain-enduro/476279479-217-1288


Ein Freund von mir hatte das gleiche und hat es letztes Jahr verkauft, top gepflegt ohne sichtbare Kratzer oder ähnliches (ist es auch kaum gefahren) - ging für 1000,- an den neuen Besitzer.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hanz-hanz (3. Juni 2016)

Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf...

...vielleicht findet er ihn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (3. Juni 2016)

kaptan schrieb:


> Definitiv VIEL zu optimistisch! Das teil ist knapp 4 Jahre alt... Wer kauft das für 1,5 Düsenjäger? Dafür gibts ähnliches und das NEU.. Ich würde sagen 900€ ist es wert, maximal.



900€ ist realistisch. Vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen mehr aber definitiv nicht 4-stellig. Der Markt für "Neuanschaffungen" in 26" ist leider fast tot.


----------



## Newbiee (3. Juni 2016)

War mit meinem frisch im Abverkauf gekauften DHX in Schladming...26Zoll ist immernoch fahrbar


----------



## Tricksy (4. Juni 2016)

Wie pimpe ich ein perfektes Bike?! Geht ja gar nicht . Also muss was optisches her . Ich habe nun sehr lange nach farbigen Schaltzügen gesucht und bei Bontrager nun endlich was gefunden (es gibt definitiv zu wenig Farben für Schaltzüge):


----------



## rsracer (4. Juni 2016)

Sehr schönes Bike. Was ist das für eine Farbe ? Ist es die gleiche Farbe blau/PETROL vom 2016 Modell. Ist dein Bike ein 2015 Modell weil die Konfiguration kenn ich so nicht


----------



## mtO (4. Juni 2016)

Abrutschen gehört der Vergangenheit an  Spaß beiseite, erste Ausfahrt mit den CB Mallet E. Nach einigem Anpassen war ich dann zufrieden und bin den ersten Berg direkt ne halbe Minute schneller hoch  auf den Bildern noch sauber, ging es anschließend in den Schlamm


----------



## Tricksy (4. Juni 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike. Was ist das für eine Farbe ? Ist es die gleiche Farbe blau/PETROL vom 2016 Modell. Ist dein Bike ein 2015 Modell weil die Konfiguration kenn ich so nicht



Alles richtig. 2016er Modell. Welche Konfiguration ist so abwegig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (4. Juni 2016)

Mein Lux CF aus 2015 hat Gesellschaft bekommen.
Ein 2016er *Ultimate CF SLX 9.0 SL*

Hier nach der ersten Spritztour:
*

 *


----------



## Derivator22 (5. Juni 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Mein Lux CF aus 2015 hat Gesellschaft bekommen.
> Ein 2016er *Ultimate CF SLX 9.0 SL*
> 
> Hier nach der ersten Spritztour:
> *Anhang anzeigen 499853 *



Geile RED auf jeden Fall, aber das Rad gefällt mir absolut nicht. Ich mag den Stealthmode absolut nicht mehr sehen 
Wenn es dir gefällt und das ist die Hauptsache, dann finde ich das super, aber ich (dessen eines MTB selbst komplett schwarz ist) sehne mich nach mehr Farbe <3

Ich z.B. hätte designtechnisch und farblich Akzente gesetzt, die die RED wiedergeben


----------



## hanz-hanz (5. Juni 2016)

Die Mavic-Kleberli sind zu viel und passen nicht. Sonst ist es schon hübsch.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (5. Juni 2016)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> ...aber ich (dessen eines MTB selbst komplett schwarz ist) sehne mich nach mehr Farbe ...



Mein Lux hat bewußt die Team Farbe. Daher wollte ich beim Rennrad genau diese Stealth-Optik. Ggf. kommen noch ein paar Details in Farbe, mal sehen. Erstmal fahr ich jetzt damit


----------



## rsracer (5. Juni 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Alles richtig. 2016er Modell. Welche Konfiguration ist so abwegig?


Sorry hab mich verschaut und übersehen das es noch das 9.0 ltd Modell gibt. Sehr geile Farbe die will ich auch allerdings auf dem normalen cf 9.0 Modell. Sieht man bei der Lackierung die Carbon Laminierungen irgendwie durchschimmern ?? Kannst du noch ein paar Bilder senden wo man eventuell was durchschimmern sieht wenn vorhanden.
Danke


----------



## oanagehtno (6. Juni 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Mein Lux CF aus 2015 hat Gesellschaft bekommen.
> Ein 2016er *Ultimate CF SLX 9.0 SL*
> 
> Hier nach der ersten Spritztour:
> *Anhang anzeigen 499853 *


Geil! Größe M? Kommen die 6,2 kg, die Canyon angibt, einigermaßen hin?


----------



## Bergbube (6. Juni 2016)

Newbiee schrieb:


> War mit meinem frisch im Abverkauf gekauften DHX in Schladming...26Zoll ist immernoch fahrbar



Wie geil ist die Abfahrt denn bitte :O gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Tricksy (6. Juni 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> Sorry hab mich verschaut und übersehen das es noch das 9.0 ltd Modell gibt. Sehr geile Farbe die will ich auch allerdings auf dem normalen cf 9.0 Modell. Sieht man bei der Lackierung die Carbon Laminierungen irgendwie durchschimmern ?? Kannst du noch ein paar Bilder senden wo man eventuell was durchschimmern sieht wenn vorhanden.
> Danke



Das schimmert nur bei Sonnenlicht durch, dann aber richtig. Das macht es sehr edel. Ich mach mal Bilder.


----------



## mpmarv (6. Juni 2016)

Gangaman schrieb:


> Meins Anhang anzeigen 499306Anhang anzeigen 499308


 Oida die schwarzen sind schon da ;( mein blaues brauch noch...
Viel Spaß damit, scheint ja bisher alles super geklappt zu haben.


----------



## Tricksy (6. Juni 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> Sorry hab mich verschaut und übersehen das es noch das 9.0 ltd Modell gibt. Sehr geile Farbe die will ich auch allerdings auf dem normalen cf 9.0 Modell. Sieht man bei der Lackierung die Carbon Laminierungen irgendwie durchschimmern ?? Kannst du noch ein paar Bilder senden wo man eventuell was durchschimmern sieht wenn vorhanden.
> Danke



Hier kommts ganz gut rüber, besser kann ich es nicht fotografieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bashguard (6. Juni 2016)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Mein Lux CF aus 2015 hat Gesellschaft bekommen.
> Ein 2016er *Ultimate CF SLX 9.0 SL*
> 
> Hier nach der ersten Spritztour:
> *Anhang anzeigen 499853 *



Geiles Rad! Und die Red Gruppe ist immer noch die schönste  Ich finde stealth nach den Jahren der Augenkrebs-Farben mal wieder ganz entspannend. Aber der Spacerturm ist ganz schön hoch. Wird da noch was gekürzt? Wenn ich mit die Sattelüberhöhung so anschaue wäre eine Nr. größer vielleicht auch gegangen, oder?


----------



## MitschundCo (6. Juni 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Wie pimpe ich ein perfektes Bike?! Geht ja gar nicht . Also muss was optisches her . Ich habe nun sehr lange nach farbigen Schaltzügen gesucht und bei Bontrager nun endlich was gefunden (es gibt definitiv zu wenig Farben für Schaltzüge):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 499710 Anhang anzeigen 499711 Anhang anzeigen 499712 Anhang anzeigen 499713


Also die Pedle lassen sich definitiv noch pimpen


----------



## rsracer (6. Juni 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Das schimmert nur bei Sonnenlicht durch, dann aber richtig. Das macht es sehr edel. Ich mach mal Bilder.


Ich weiß leider nicht ob ich mich damit anfreunden kann mit dem durchschimmern. Vielleicht wird es ja auch das nächst höhere Modell aber des gibt es nur in dem mattem grün, oder schwarz was ich nicht will. Ich glaube bei dem mattem grün schimmert nix durch, kann das jemand bestätigen ???


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (6. Juni 2016)

oanagehtno schrieb:


> Geil! Größe M? Kommen die 6,2 kg, die Canyon angibt, einigermaßen hin?



Ja, M. Habe es noch nicht gewogen. Aber es ist wirklich sehr sehr leicht!



Bashguard schrieb:


> Geiles Rad! Und die Red Gruppe ist immer noch die schönste  Ich finde stealth nach den Jahren der Augenkrebs-Farben mal wieder ganz entspannend. Aber der Spacerturm ist ganz schön hoch. Wird da noch was gekürzt? Wenn ich mit die Sattelüberhöhung so anschaue wäre eine Nr. größer vielleicht auch gegangen, oder?



Habe noch einen Gutschein zum Bike-Fitting, mal schaun was die sort sagen. Generell fahr ich an allen Rädern Rahmengröße M, ich fühle mich sehr wohl.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2016)




----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2016)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## Tricksy (6. Juni 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider nicht ob ich mich damit anfreunden kann mit dem durchschimmern. Vielleicht wird es ja auch das nächst höhere Modell aber des gibt es nur in dem mattem grün, oder schwarz was ich nicht will. Ich glaube bei dem mattem grün schimmert nix durch, kann das jemand bestätigen ???



Der Kollege hat das matte Grün. Da schimmert in der Tat nix durch. Sieht auch richtig geil aus. Na dann viel Spaß, wer die Wahl hat......ich will dir das Schwarz nicht schön reden, aber blätter mal ein par Seiten hier zurück. Da gabs ein schwarzes mit giftgrünen Lenker und entsprechender Sattelklemme . Das ist halt der Vorteil beim Schwarz. Dieses Jahr grün, nächstes Jahr rot, und dann mal gelb, achje.....hat auch seinen Reiz.


----------



## Tricksy (6. Juni 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>



Die schönste Farbkombi die Canyon je lackiert hat. Dezent, aber doch präsent.......leider geil.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Die schönste Farbkombi die Canyon je lackiert hat. Dezent, aber doch präsent.......leider geil.



Schad nur dass es keine original Canyon Lackierung ist sondern custom. :-D

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (6. Juni 2016)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Also die Pedle lassen sich definitiv noch pimpen



Gerne!!!! Aber welche?????? Vor allem gerne leichter. Gesucht wird ein Doppelpedal, eine Seite SPD, andere Seite Flat (aber bitte mit Grip). Da ist das Momentane durch die Pins echt genial (Grip). Hab die Shimano XT probiert, null Grip. Die billigen Wechselpedale für 30 € haben mehr Grip wie die XT, aber die sehen halt echt mies aus. Und so landete ich bei den den Wellington. Die funktionieren aber echt super. Und wenn man ohne Klick fährt, steht die Flat Seite IMMER oben. Das ist schon cool. Abe halt bockschwer die Teile.


----------



## Tricksy (6. Juni 2016)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Schad nur dass es keine original Canyon Lackierung ist sondern custom. :-D
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2



???? Berichte bitte. Lackiert? Geklebt? Erzähl mal.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> ???? Berichte bitte. Lackiert? Geklebt? Erzähl mal.



Such hier im Canyonbereich nach Boardi05's Strive Diaries, da steht nahezu alles drinnen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsracer (6. Juni 2016)

Ja danke für die Infos. Ich schwanke zwischen grün und blau. Mal schauen was es wird. Momentan ist eh keines Lieferbar. Grün erst im Oktober und Blau im September, also noch genügend Zeit um vielleicht mal eines in Live anzuschauen im Showroom oder durch zufall auf diversen Veranstaltungen


----------



## Tricksy (6. Juni 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> Ja danke für die Infos. Ich schwanke zwischen grün und blau. Mal schauen was es wird. Momentan ist eh keines Lieferbar. Grün erst im Oktober und Blau im September, also noch genügend Zeit um vielleicht mal eines in Live anzuschauen im Showroom oder durch zufall auf diversen Veranstaltungen



Wenn du mal im Südwesten Deutschlands unterwegs bist...ich kann dir hier blau und grün live anbieten.


----------



## rsracer (6. Juni 2016)

Danke für das Angebot, das ist aber sehr sehr weit Süd Westlich wo du her bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schuffa87 (6. Juni 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Gerne!!!! Aber welche?????? Vor allem gerne leichter. Gesucht wird ein Doppelpedal, eine Seite SPD, andere Seite Flat (aber bitte mit Grip). Da ist das Momentane durch die Pins echt genial (Grip). Hab die Shimano XT probiert, null Grip. Die billigen Wechselpedale für 30 € haben mehr Grip wie die XT, aber die sehen halt echt mies aus. Und so landete ich bei den den Wellington. Die funktionieren aber echt super. Und wenn man ohne Klick fährt, steht die Flat Seite IMMER oben. Das ist schon cool. Abe halt bockschwer die Teile.


Wellgo d10 Magnesium?


----------



## Tricksy (7. Juni 2016)

Schuffa87 schrieb:


> Wellgo d10 Magnesium?



Ja, die sind es.


----------



## Schuffa87 (7. Juni 2016)

Hab die auch. Nicht ganz so leicht aber sehr gutes Kombipedal. Von exustar gibt es auch noch ein Kombipedal


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2016)

Tricksy schrieb:


> Gerne!!!! Aber welche?????? Vor allem gerne leichter. Gesucht wird ein Doppelpedal, eine Seite SPD, andere Seite Flat (aber bitte mit Grip). Da ist das Momentane durch die Pins echt genial (Grip). Hab die Shimano XT probiert, null Grip. Die billigen Wechselpedale für 30 € haben mehr Grip wie die XT, aber die sehen halt echt mies aus. Und so landete ich bei den den Wellington. Die funktionieren aber echt super. Und wenn man ohne Klick fährt, steht die Flat Seite IMMER oben. Das ist schon cool. Abe halt bockschwer die Teile.



Ich hab mir die Exustar geholt, eine seite klick und pins rausgschraubt, auf der anderen seite flat mit pins. Geht ganz gut. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tommy_86 (7. Juni 2016)




----------



## BillMeyer (7. Juni 2016)

grobi59 schrieb:


>



Ist das ein CF ohne Decals am Rahmen? Wenn ja, wie gingen die ab?


----------



## grobi59 (7. Juni 2016)

Das ist Folie unter dem Dreck


----------



## a18tlau (8. Juni 2016)

@*grobi59*
Welcher Flaschenhalter hast du sieht gut aus.


----------



## BillMeyer (9. Juni 2016)

grobi59 schrieb:


> Das ist Folie unter dem Dreck



Das sieht ja richtig gut aus. Hast du die Decals in Schwarz selbst gemacht?
Was für Folie hast du benutzt? Hast du evtl. weitere Detail Photos?


----------



## grobi59 (9. Juni 2016)

@a18tlau das ist ein ganz einfacher von Decathlon. 

@BillMeyer das ist Autofolie. Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, da findest du noch ein paar Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (10. Juni 2016)

grobi59 schrieb:


> @a18tlau das ist ein ganz einfacher von Decathlon.


Decathlon? Das ist doch ein Cage SF von Canyon!?
http://www.ebay.at/itm/Canyon-Bottle-Flaschenhalter-Cage-SF-/381634519211


----------



## grobi59 (10. Juni 2016)

Haha tatsächlich. Habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Ich hätte schwören können, dass der von Decathlon ist.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (10. Juni 2016)

Wahrscheinlich kauft Canyon die auch im Decathlon un klebt einfach ein Canyon Babberl drauf


----------



## grobi59 (10. Juni 2016)

Hahaha höchstwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Velo-X (11. Juni 2016)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonas29 (11. Juni 2016)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Sent using Tapatalk



Roller Coaster FL ?


----------



## Velo-X (11. Juni 2016)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Roller Coaster FL ?


Genau. 
Das war vorgestern.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## micha_jkb (11. Juni 2016)

Grand Canyon AL SL 6.9


----------



## Sepp90 (12. Juni 2016)

schöne Tour mit dem Nerve zum Bärenkopp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2016)

Neuen Northshore eingefahren mit dem Torque FRX Ltd.


----------



## mohlo (15. Juni 2016)

Putz- und Wartungstag bei Familie Canyon. Bei der Gelegenheit gleich dem Strive einen neuen Sattel gegönnt...


----------



## Floyd0707 (15. Juni 2016)

Hier etwas ohne grobstollige Reifen


----------



## caix (15. Juni 2016)

Matthes schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 498717 Mein Canyon Nerve AL 9.0, ich bin begeistert


Hi Matthes, hast du beim Nerve 9.0 zum DTSwiss 1501 Spline One XM Laufradsatz einen XD Adapter (Freilaufkörper) für Sram Kassetten dazu bekommen?
Laut Information bei DT Swiss wäre der beim Laufradsatz dabei, der Canyon Support weiß aber nicht, ob der Adapter mitgeliefert wird.
danke, Phil


----------



## Exty (16. Juni 2016)




----------



## Frodijak (17. Juni 2016)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twixterrider (17. Juni 2016)

Stelle mein '15er Strive 7.0 Race auch mal vor.
"Mad East Enduro" am nächsten Wochenende kann wieder kommen


----------



## L1nos (17. Juni 2016)

Ich mach auch mal mit


----------



## Velo-X (17. Juni 2016)

Nochmal aus Finale:






Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gavia64 (17. Juni 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Ein Nerve über dem Kalterer See...


Altenburg??


----------



## Frodijak (17. Juni 2016)

…


----------



## gavia64 (18. Juni 2016)

Ein zweites Nerve am Kalterersee........


----------



## luxaltera (19. Juni 2016)

Ein paar impressionen von meinem Bikeurlaub in Wales bei perfektem Wetter! Kann ich nur jedem Empfehlen. Wales hat viel zu bieten. Alle Trails sind extra für Mountainbikes angelegt und werden vom Forst bzw. dem Land Wales professionell in stand gehalten. Hier sind echte Trailprofis am Werk. Klingt schon irgendwie utopisch... Alle trails waren in Topzustand und in schwierigkeitsgrade eingeteilt (grün. blau, rot, schwarz). Das spektrum geht da von familientrip mit hardtail bis DH-Geballer (ohne Lift) Wir sind einige Trailparks abgefahren. Details gibts auf Strava (member: Lux Altera)


----------



## mtO (19. Juni 2016)

Einmal eine schlammig schöne Ausfahrt. Da hab ich doch glatt einen dieser beschissenen Plastikhalter für die Kabelzüge verloren. Es wird Zeit für die schraubbaren, die Qualität dieser Dinger ist wirklich eine Frechheit...


----------



## BillMeyer (19. Juni 2016)




----------



## kali99 (19. Juni 2016)

www.facebook.com/lesrouesdolive

www.lesrouesdolive.ch/index.php/speed-demon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anschie84 (20. Juni 2016)

Mein Nerve


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Juni 2016)




----------



## Laterne_13 (21. Juni 2016)




----------



## Lenchen84 (22. Juni 2016)

Das sind unsere zwei Flitzer


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Juni 2016)

Absolut geniale Gegend. Perfekt fürs Strive


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2016)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Absolut geniale Gegend. Perfekt fürs Strive



Gut ja, perfekt, nja, gibt bessere im vinschgau ;-) ;-) 

Alle lifte offen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Juni 2016)

Lifte hatten alle offen


----------



## kaptan (26. Juni 2016)




----------



## Renito (28. Juni 2016)

Steht ab jetzt zum Verkauf im Bikemarkt.
Dort gibt es auch mehr Bilder und Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## okumb4 (28. Juni 2016)

Canyon Spectal AL 29 in XL


----------



## mtO (28. Juni 2016)

Ich nenne es "schön schlammig, trotzdem hingefallen"


----------



## GesichtsFace (29. Juni 2016)

Anschie84 schrieb:


> Mein Nerve


Wenn man erkennt, dass die Kiste einem Madel gehört, finde ich das jedesmal super süß - irgendwie trifft das einen Nerv (Nerve, haha) bei mir


----------



## Xambassador (1. Juli 2016)

Ausflug mit meinem Spectral in Bern


----------



## Scotty_Genius (1. Juli 2016)

schaut nicht gerade nach stadt bern aus  wo war das denn genau?


----------



## TobiasB1809 (2. Juli 2016)

Anschie84 schrieb:


> Mein Nerve



Ich finds schick für ein mädels Bike

Bin zur Zeit auch am überlegen wie ich mein Nerve farblich aufpäppeln kann. 
Habs in diesem grau/neon gelb und gelbe Ergon Griffe 
Ob ich dazu was kombinieren kann? Jemand ne Idee oder vllt sogar nen Bild (muss auch net Canyon sein), geht nur um Farbkombinationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xambassador (3. Juli 2016)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> schaut nicht gerade nach stadt bern aus  wo war das denn genau?


Kanton Bern  in der Nähe des Gemmenalphorns


----------



## Markus. (4. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## GesichtsFace (4. Juli 2016)

Falscher Fred


----------



## Kamac (6. Juli 2016)

my new Spectral AL 5.0 (XL)


----------



## piro92 (6. Juli 2016)

Warum sind Lenkerhörner bei dir noch nicht ausgestorben?


----------



## Guru (7. Juli 2016)

piro92 schrieb:


> Warum sind Lenkerhörner bei dir noch nicht ausgestorben?



Zwei entfernte Bekannte haben jeweils eine gebrochene Elle/Speiche wegen Sturz durch oder auf Hörnchen... wer nicht hören will...


----------



## adsiebenaz (7. Juli 2016)




----------



## Derivator22 (8. Juli 2016)

Guru schrieb:


> Zwei entfernte Bekannte haben jeweils eine gebrochene Elle/Speiche wegen Sturz durch oder auf Hörnchen... wer nicht hören will...


Ich, mir selbst bekannt, habe keinerlei Verletzungen trotz bar ends von Beginn an (~25 Jahre).
Und nun?


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2016)

Ich bin auch jahrelang mit Hörnchen gefahren, x mal gestürzt, nie ein Problem gewesen wegen der Hörnchen. Das die gefährlich sein sollen nur weil einige Pech hatten ist Unfug.


----------



## cristox (9. Juli 2016)

Du fährst auch ohne Helm. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juli 2016)

Heute mal bei 30° schnell in die Alpen und einen mega geilen Trail, mit dem Torque FRX gefahren


----------



## piro92 (10. Juli 2016)

Wo ist das, brauch noch ein paar ideen für den sommer


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juli 2016)

Österreich. In der Nähe von Reutte


----------



## Orikson (11. Juli 2016)

Bisschen Techniktraining in Bayreuth, so wirklich viele herausfordernde Trails und Abfahrten sind mir hier noch nicht über weg gelaufen...


----------



## mpmarv (11. Juli 2016)

Uuuuurlaub - langsam wirds mit dem Sender.


----------



## upbeat-1 (12. Juli 2016)

Schöne Fotos hier! Canyon baut einfach schöne Bikes. Immer wenn ich ein Canyon-Bike sehe, denke ich, dass mein nächstes Bike auch ein Canyon sein muss haha.


----------



## Schuffa87 (12. Juli 2016)

upbeat-1 schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos hier! Canyon baut einfach schöne Bikes. Immer wenn ich ein Canyon-Bike sehe, denke ich, dass mein nächstes Bike auch ein Canyon sein muss haha.


Und dann liest man sich den thread zur Unfähigkeit des canyon Service durch und lässt es bleiben


----------



## Asto (14. Juli 2016)

Mein 2 Monate altes Canyon Hardtail - Grand Canyion AL SL 6.9


----------



## mtO (14. Juli 2016)

Ein Set frische Griffe und eine Grundreinigung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GesichtsFace (16. Juli 2016)

.


----------



## Sepp90 (16. Juli 2016)

1. Tag im Urlaub, eine kleine Runde eingerollt


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Juli 2016)




----------



## Dice8 (17. Juli 2016)

Trotz viel Regen eine sehr geile Woche in Saalbach gehabt!


----------



## Guru (18. Juli 2016)

Endlich mal wieder ein Ausritt, weiterhin scaled sized, inzwischen etwas personalisiert, uralter Sattel und AWK montiert (Setting noch nicht ideal)


----------



## basti.rlp (18. Juli 2016)

Bei mir hat gestern ein ordentliches Knacken und Knarze angefangen. Muss mich heute mal auf Fehlersuche begeben. Das Sram Type 2 Schaltwerk knackt und knarz schon mal wenn ich es per Hand durch...bewege.

Bisserl nervig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasB1809 (18. Juli 2016)

Dann auch mal mein Nerve.
Mittlerweile hats auch noch ne Reverb stealth bekommen


----------



## thetom82 (19. Juli 2016)

Guru schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Ausritt, weiterhin scaled sized, inzwischen etwas personalisiert, uralter Sattel und AWK montiert (Setting noch nicht ideal)



jaja... der obere Plastikclip. Das kenne ich :-(


----------



## Agent500 (19. Juli 2016)

So sah das mal im Januar 2012 aus. Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 2009.





Und das ist irgendwie über die Jahre daraus geworden. Bis auf den Rahmen ist nix mehr original. Man sieht, die Reise geht Richtung Enduro. Im Mittelgebirge ist hinten ein NN 2015 in PaceStar drauf, rollt sich einfach leichter als der Muddy hier im Bild. Highlight 2.5 x 26er Magic Mary TS Liteville vorne mit 64mm.


----------



## thetom82 (19. Juli 2016)

schick geworden.


----------



## taifi (19. Juli 2016)

the beast !


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2016)

Abschiedsbild, mach´s gut Canyon, war schön mit dir


----------



## L1nos (25. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Abschiedsbild, mach´s gut Canyon, war schön mit dir



Und was kommt jetzt für ein Gefährt ins Haus?


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juli 2016)

@L1nos 

Kinderwagen  

Ich verkleinere meinen Fuhrpark wg. Nachwuchs, habe noch 5 Räder


----------



## L1nos (25. Juli 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @L1nos
> 
> Kinderwagen
> 
> Ich verkleinere meinen Fuhrpark wg. Nachwuchs, habe noch 5 Räder



Kinderwagen mit 27,5 Zoll Stollenreifen?


----------



## b0mbe (27. Juli 2016)

Letzte Woche in Saalbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (28. Juli 2016)




----------



## TobiasB1809 (28. Juli 2016)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 512544
> Anhang anzeigen 512554
> Dann auch mal mein Nerve.



Keine Ahnung ob ich's überlesen habe, aber weiß jemand ob und wie/womit ich die Aufkleber am Rahmen abbekomme?


----------



## norranz (30. Juli 2016)

Hier mal mein Strive mit RaceFace Cockpit, 150er Reverb und einigen kleineren Modifikationen.


----------



## C-Schicht (30. Juli 2016)

Hi
Seit Juni 2016 in meinem Besitz
Grand Canyon AL SLX


----------



## mr proper (1. August 2016)




----------



## mtO (2. August 2016)

Wer braucht schon Sommer... Außerdem wollte der neue Vorderreifen raus in den Matsch ￼￼  . Und wenn alles grau ist, einfach gelbe Gläser vor die Augen! Als kleines neues Detail eine Sattelklemme von Hope in blau. Liebe Grüße an diesem Regentag


----------



## ostseeracer (6. August 2016)




----------



## scrappo (6. August 2016)

Nerve AL 7.0 

Letzte Woche Samstag angekommen und bin sehr zufrieden 
Mein drittes Bike neben Downhiller und Dirt


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2016)

Kleine zwei Hügel Tour hinterm Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laro22 (7. August 2016)

Canyon Nerve 29 Custom


----------



## Wolle1 (10. August 2016)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 515763 Anhang anzeigen 515764 Anhang anzeigen 515762 Hi
> Seit Juni 2016 in meinem Besitz
> Grand Canyon AL SLX


Habe auf meinem auch die Protection Reifen drauf. Finde sie haben aber schon deutlich mehr Rollwiderstand als die RaceSport-Variante. Mit welchen Schläuchen fährst du?


----------



## danie-dani (10. August 2016)

Mein Canyon Spectral 29


----------



## TobiasB1809 (10. August 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 519058
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 519057
> 
> ...



Was istn das für ne schicke Farbe


----------



## C-Schicht (11. August 2016)

Wolle1 schrieb:


> Habe auf meinem auch die Protection Reifen drauf. Finde sie haben aber schon deutlich mehr Rollwiderstand als die RaceSport-Variante. Mit welchen Schläuchen fährst du?



Hi,
Ich fahre im Moment Tubeless.
Aber auch nur ,weil der Vorbesitzer so nett war.
Bis jetzt Top, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob ich nun immer auf Schläuche verzichten möchte.


----------



## hometrails (11. August 2016)

Der war gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (11. August 2016)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Was istn das für ne schicke Farbe


das gabs 2015 ab Werk...


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2016)

Gestern die neuen Mavic Ksyrium Pro Exalith SL Laufräder montiert und heute morgen noch schnell ein paar Fotos gemacht. Zudem ist inzwischen der Vorbau um zwei Spacer nach unten gewandert. Gewicht (M) inkl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Chaincatcher, Lezyne-Pumpe und Garmin Edge: 7380 Gramm


----------



## danie-dani (11. August 2016)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Was istn das für ne schicke Farbe



Das ist eine Candy Pulverbeschichtung aus den USA


----------



## danie-dani (11. August 2016)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> das gabs 2015 ab Werk...



Das Rad ist komplett Custom, Farbe ist eine Candy Teal Pulverbeschichtung aus den USA


----------



## Skeener82 (11. August 2016)

Endlich mal wieder ein Renner, schönes Bike fährst du da. Jetzt noch eine Red rauf montieren


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2016)

Projekt Nr. 2 ist endlich fertig: Inflite AL von 105 2x11 auf Rival 1 1x11 umgebaut. Die Kiste fährt jetzt wunderbar knackig und bremst endlich hydraulisch...


----------



## Skeener82 (11. August 2016)

Welche Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit erreichst du mit der 1x11 auf Asphalt?


----------



## danie-dani (11. August 2016)

Nach Fatbike und Fully hab ich mir noch einen Strassenrenner zugelegt... 



 



 



 

Mega geile "Farbe". In der Sonne wechselt das weiß ins Perlmutt...


----------



## filiale (11. August 2016)

Skeener82 schrieb:


> Welche Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit erreichst du mit der 1x11 auf Asphalt?



Bergauf oder Bergab ? Gegenwind ? % Steigung ? Auf wieviel KM ? In welchem Gang ? Bei welcher Wattleistung ? Zuviele Parameter um eine sinnvolle Angabe machen zu können wie ich finde...


----------



## Skeener82 (11. August 2016)

Ich meinte eigentlich bei Regen
Km, ok, dachte so an meine Feierabendrunde mit 50-100km und ungefähr 250-500hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (11. August 2016)

Skeener82 schrieb:


> Welche Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit erreichst du mit der 1x11 auf Asphalt?


Das muss ich noch testen. Heute war nur ein kurze Ausfahrt drin. Ich denke so 30 km/h sollen locker möglich sein. Ist ja immerhin ein Crosser für den Wald.


----------



## Skeener82 (11. August 2016)

Ok, bin gespannd wieviel du im Schnitt fährst. Können ja auch mehrere Ausfahrten sein.


----------



## mohlo (11. August 2016)

Skeener82 schrieb:


> Ok, bin gespannd wieviel du im Schnitt fährst. Können ja auch mehrere Ausfahrten sein.


Mit 2x11 lag mein Schnitt so bei 25-28. Wie gesagt, es ist ja ein Crosser. Mit dem Ultimate komme ich so auf 30 - 33.


----------



## Skeener82 (11. August 2016)

Mit meinem Crosser bin ich auch in dem Bereich von 26-28km/h, hat auch nur 48Zähne vorne und über 12kg


----------



## MitschundCo (12. August 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Das Rad ist komplett Custom, Farbe ist eine Candy Teal Pulverbeschichtung aus den USA


Ah okay. Dann lag ich da vollkommen falsch. Das Spectral meiner Frau hat nämlich fast dieselbe Farbe... Zumindest was man am Foto erkennen kann.


----------



## denis0082 (12. August 2016)

Ja die petrol-Lackierung sieht dem ziemlich ähnlich. Die gabs aber nur beim 27,5" Spectral. Hat meine Freundin auch.


----------



## mtO (13. August 2016)

Auch wenn dreckige Bikes natürlich immer besser aussehen, war ich doch echt beeindruckt dass das Bike nach Waschen und Polieren noch fast wie neu ausschaut! Aber, ich freu mich sehr darauf, dass die SLX Kurbel bald etwas schönerem weichen muss. 


 

 Außerdem war heute die erste Fahrt mit dem Bell Super 2r, gibt definitiv noch einmal etwas mehr Sicherheit an so mancher stelle


----------



## danie-dani (13. August 2016)

Von heut Morgen, Sonnenaufgang über der Rhön...


----------



## denis0082 (13. August 2016)

mtO schrieb:


> Auch wenn dreckige Bikes natürlich immer besser aussehen, war ich doch echt beeindruckt dass das Bike nach Waschen und Polieren noch fast wie neu ausschaut! Aber, ich freu mich sehr darauf, dass die SLX Kurbel bald etwas schönerem weichen muss. Anhang anzeigen 519803 Anhang anzeigen 519804 Außerdem war heute die erste Fahrt mit dem Bell Super 2r, gibt definitiv noch einmal etwas mehr Sicherheit an so mancher stelle


Ja hab mir den jetzt auch geholt. War hin und her gerissen zwischen blau und der boba fett variante hab dann aber doch blau genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merida1506 (13. August 2016)




----------



## mtO (13. August 2016)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ja hab mir den jetzt auch geholt. War hin und her gerissen zwischen blau und der boba fett variante hab dann aber doch blau genommen



Ja Mann, die Star wars Designs waren sehr geil, aber der war mir sowieso schon teuer genug


----------



## derbikeradler (14. August 2016)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs


----------



## hanz-hanz (14. August 2016)

Eine Impression von heute.
29iger Specki oberhalb vom Rhein...


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (15. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ist zwar kein Canyon, aber immerhin ist ein Canyon Marchguard montiert und es ist der Canyon Pump Track:

Da es zur Wahl für das Foto des Tages steht, würde ich mich über ein paar "Sternchen" freuen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. August 2016)

Finale Ausbaustufe...vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (19. August 2016)

Den Tag genießen und entspannen mit Radputz auf Balkonien...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. August 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 521201
> 
> Den Tag genießen und entspannen mit Radputz auf Balkonien...


Schickes Spectral...vor allem mit den Skinwall
Welche Maxxis sind das? Ardent?


----------



## danie-dani (20. August 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Schickes Spectral...vor allem mit den Skinwall
> Welche Maxxis sind das? Ardent?



Danke dir.  Jupp, Ardent in 2.4 Breite


----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2016)

Mein neues Spielzeug neben dem Strive


----------



## danie-dani (20. August 2016)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug neben dem Strive



Schönes Spielzeug. Welche Größe?


----------



## Chrisinger (20. August 2016)

Ist ein S Rahmen. Hab es gebraucht günstig bekommen und in der letzten Woche auf die Rival 1 umgebaut


----------



## danie-dani (20. August 2016)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ist ein S Rahmen. Hab es gebraucht günstig bekommen und in der letzten Woche auf die Rival 1 umgebaut



Top, viel Spaß damit


----------



## Manu84 (20. August 2016)

Letzte Woche in Sölden


----------



## Dice8 (20. August 2016)

Aktueller Aufbau


----------



## Agent500 (22. August 2016)

@ Manu84
Runter zum Bergsee (S4) oder Skipiste (der ultimative Fadingtest)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (22. August 2016)

Hier ebenfalls ein auf Rival1 umgebautes Inflite für Wald- und Feldwege...


----------



## Manu84 (22. August 2016)

Agent500 schrieb:


> @ Manu84
> Runter zum Bergsee (S4) oder Skipiste (der ultimative Fadingtest)?


Sind zum See runter. Und Einmal die Piste weil wir erst kein Trail gefunden haben.


----------



## trail_desire (22. August 2016)

Upgrade SQ-lab und Lenker....viel goldiger kann es nimmer werden....obwohl....ne Fox kashima Sattelstütze wär noch was....oder?


----------



## A-n-d-y (23. August 2016)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Sind zum See runter. Und Einmal die Piste weil wir erst kein Trail gefunden haben. Anhang anzeigen 522026



Bin nächste Woche dort, hoffe es lohnt sich  schaut zumindest mal gut aus


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. August 2016)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche in Sölden


Wie sind denn die Sommerpreise in Sölden? Gibst da auch ne günstige/gratis Liftkarte wie am Reschensee bzw Saalbach?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. August 2016)

Feierabendrunde


----------



## Agent500 (24. August 2016)

Manu84 schrieb:


> Sind zum See runter. Und Einmal die Piste weil wir erst kein Trail gefunden haben


Zum See runter komplett zu fahren war 2015 aber knackig, wenn dem so war. Respekt.  Oder haben die 2016 da was geändert? Müsste fast durchgehend echtes S4 sein und nicht so ein spaß-pseudo-S4 wie die Zaahe-Line. Ab dem See sollte es dann ja S2-S3 werden.



schbiker schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Sommerpreise in Sölden? Gibst da auch ne günstige/gratis Liftkarte wie am Reschensee bzw Saalbach?


 Kommt darauf an, ob du ne Ötztal Premium Card hast? Damit kannst du einmal pro Tag, pro Person die Gondel nutzen. Ansonsten kostet die Tagesgondelkarte 2016 für Biker 29,00€ oder mit Ötztal Premium Card 22,00€. Drei Tage 58,00€ mit Ötztal Premium Card.


----------



## taifi (24. August 2016)

The sender in Les Deux Alpes , stunning bike !


----------



## Bashguard (25. August 2016)

@taifi 

geiles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailProf (25. August 2016)

@Boardi05 
wie immer tolle Bilder von dir. Da bekommt man direkt Lust 'ne Woche Urlaub einzureichen.

Duett von Strive und Nerve:


----------



## PattePansen (25. August 2016)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug neben dem Strive


bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von Racebikes...aber des sieht echt schick aus...


----------



## Chrisinger (25. August 2016)

PattePansen schrieb:


> bin ja eigentlich kein Fan von Racebikes...aber des sieht echt schick aus...


Danke war ich lange Zeit auch nicht. Aber zum Konditionstraining und für den Winter eine recht gute Alternative


----------



## frankfurther01 (26. August 2016)

Hallo die Canyon Bikes sind ja qualitativ sehr hochwertig und Geschmack ist auch subjektiv, aber ich frage mich ob ihr überhaupt einen Designer habt . Farbe und dann der Schriftzug und das seit 20 Jahren. Trek, Specialized, GT und ohne Ende teilweise einfach genial. Bei euch nur Langeweile. Was ist an Aufklebern so schwer ?


----------



## hometrails (26. August 2016)

frankfurther01 schrieb:


> Hallo die Canyon Bikes sind ja qualitativ sehr hochwertig und Geschmack ist auch subjektiv, aber ich frage mich ob ihr überhaupt einen Designer habt . Farbe und dann der Schriftzug und das seit 20 Jahren. Trek, Specialized, GT und ohne Ende teilweise einfach genial. Bei euch nur Langeweile. Was ist an Aufklebern so schwer ?


Du musst ja keines kaufen. Anscheinend kommt es bei genug Käufern gut an.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. August 2016)

frankfurther01 schrieb:


> Hallo die Canyon Bikes sind ja qualitativ sehr hochwertig und Geschmack ist auch subjektiv, aber ich frage mich ob ihr überhaupt einen Designer habt . Farbe und dann der Schriftzug und das seit 20 Jahren. Trek, Specialized, GT und ohne Ende teilweise einfach genial. Bei euch nur Langeweile. Was ist an Aufklebern so schwer ?


Danke...weiter mit der Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheShrimpMurder (27. August 2016)

Genau! dont feed the troll

Hier was zum Thema


----------



## danie-dani (27. August 2016)

Canyon Spectral 29 Custom...


----------



## rnReaper (27. August 2016)

Ich geb auch mal wieder meinen Senf in Form von Aussichten dazu 

Von der Danglberg Alm..





.. und der Käser Alm..





.. und der Lagler Hütte ..





.. den Jochberg Almen..








.. und mit nem Möhrchen





.. Beste Grüße!


----------



## Tom1987 (27. August 2016)

Fährst du denn auch mit dem Rad, oder bist du nur am essen?


----------



## rnReaper (27. August 2016)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> Fährst du denn auch mit dem Rad, oder bist du nur am essen?



Gutes Essen ist genau so geil wie ne gute Tour. Ich versuche beides zu kombinieren, so oft es geht


----------



## TobiasB1809 (27. August 2016)

Blick aus'm Westerwald 

Musste aber wegen Hitze in den Schatten


----------



## Nico Laus (28. August 2016)




----------



## a18tlau (28. August 2016)




----------



## PattePansen (28. August 2016)

taifi schrieb:


> The sender in Les Deux Alpes , stunning bike !


NEID!!!

haben will...wobei ich in Rot noch besser finde...


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2016)

Die Mary mal n bissl gefaltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (2. September 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Canyon Spectral 29 Custom...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 523190
> 
> ...


Hast die Reverb ausgebaut?


----------



## PaddyKN (2. September 2016)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Hast die Reverb ausgebaut?



Wird wohl nicht im Gelände gefahren


----------



## MitschundCo (2. September 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Wird wohl nicht im Gelände gefahren


Boxenluder


----------



## danie-dani (2. September 2016)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> Hast die Reverb ausgebaut?



Hatte noch nie eine drin gehabt, hab mir nur den Rahmen besorgt, Pulvern lassen und dann custom aufgebaut...


----------



## cristox (3. September 2016)

Cool.
Wie hast du das mit den Schriftzügen bewerkstelligt?


----------



## Flaminski (3. September 2016)

Mal wieder ein Nerve...


----------



## le duy nhut (4. September 2016)

Also bescheidenere Fotos hätte man nicht posten können. Soll man jetzt rätseln was das für ein Reifen ist. Wie wär´s ein Foto vom ganzen Bike?


----------



## Chrisinger (4. September 2016)

War die letzten 2 Tage in Sölden unterwegs


----------



## Velo-X (4. September 2016)

Jetzt mit neuem Hinterreifen (Nachdem der Minion SS Nauders nicht schadlos überstanden hat):


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-n-d-y (4. September 2016)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> War die letzten 2 Tage in Sölden unterwegs



Dann haben wir uns beide wohl an der Mittelstation übers Strive und den Einstieg zum Trail unterhalten, als du aufm Weg zum Schöldertrail warst  und ich zur Teäre bin, kann das sein? 

Hoffe du hast den Einstieg noch gefunden!


----------



## Chrisinger (4. September 2016)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Dann haben wir uns beide wohl an der Mittelstation übers Strive und den Einstieg zum Trail unterhalten, als du aufm Weg zum Schöldertrail warst  und ich zur Teäre bin, kann das sein?
> 
> Hoffe du hast den Einstieg noch gefunden!



Ja kann gut sein, wenn das am Freitag war 

Einstieg zum Schöldertrail habe ich gefunden, danke


----------



## A-n-d-y (5. September 2016)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ja kann gut sein, wenn das am Freitag war
> 
> Einstieg zum Schöldertrail habe ich gefunden, danke



Jep, könnte Freitag gewesen sein, war jetzt ne Woche hier und fahre heute heim, da vergisst man schon was an welchem Tag war!


----------



## Nico Laus (5. September 2016)

@Velo-X kannst mal was zum Fahreindruck Aggressor vs SS schreiben?


----------



## Velo-X (5. September 2016)

Den SS fahre ich nun seit ca. 6 Monaten, den Aggressor erst seit einer Woche. Dadurch sind das alles erste Eindrücke.
Traktion bergauf, als auch Bremsgripp bergab (jeweils in losem Gelände und auf weichen Untergründen) sind beim Aggressor besser als beim SS (was auch zu erwarten war), den Kurvengripp finde ich beim SS etwas besser. Erstaunlicherweise ist der Rollwiderstand vom Aggressor gefühlt gleichwertig (kaum schlechter) zum SS - beide rollen leichter als ein DHR2.
Die DoubleDown Ausführung vom Aggressor ist viel stabiler als die Silkworm Variante vom SS ,war auch klar und der Hauptgrund für den Kauf bis es den SS auch in DD gibt. Vom Pannenschutz abgesehen ist vor allem eine höhere Dämpfung im Gelände deutlich spürbar.
Der Aggressor war übrigens von allen Maxxis Reifen (z.Teil in DH-Ausführung) die ich schon drauf hatte (DHF, DHR2, HR2, SS, Ardent) derjenige der am schwersten auf die Felge (FlowEX) zu ziehen war und war auch beim ersten Pumpenhub bereits dicht ohne das geringste Luftauströmen bei den ersten Hüben.
Werde den SS sobald in DD erhältlich auch wieder ausprobieren, bis dahin denke ich jedoch, dass der Aggressor für mich der beste Allroundhinterreifen ist. Bei reinem Schuttle/Lifteinsatz würde ich auch andere in Erwägung ziehen.
Wenn ich ihn mal 2-3 Monate drauf habe ziehe ich noch mal Bilanz. Nächste Woche geht es nach Finale und im Oktober dann auch nochmal, dazwischen wenn es klappt noch mal nach Nauders - mal sehen wie er sich da macht.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. September 2016)

Ziel immer im Blickfeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (6. September 2016)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> War die letzten 2 Tage in Sölden unterwegs


Bin Ende September auch dort, werde dann mal ein paar Bilder mit dem Spectral in Sölden einstellen.
Bist du nur mit der Gondel hoch oder auch mal hochgekurbelt zur Mittelstation ? Sollten um die 800-900hm sein ab der Talstation.


----------



## Flaminski (6. September 2016)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Also bescheidenere Fotos hätte man nicht posten können. Soll man jetzt rätseln was das für ein Reifen ist. Wie wär´s ein Foto vom ganzen Bike?


Ich habe extra für dich auf meiner Feierabendrunde noch mal zwei Fotos mit dem kompletten Bike gemacht. 








 

Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich der Meinung, dass auch mal ne andere Perspektive vom Rad gezeigt werden darf, als immer nur die Totale. Aber vielleicht spielt bei mir da auch eine Rolle, dass ich Fotografie auch zu meinen Hobbies zähle.


----------



## mohlo (7. September 2016)

Flaminski schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich der Meinung, dass auch mal ne andere Perspektive vom Rad gezeigt werden darf, als immer nur die Totale. Aber vielleicht spielt bei mir da auch eine Rolle, dass ich Fotografie auch zu meinen Hobbies zähle.


Jetzt noch die nötige Schärfe und dann passt es!


----------



## Sleyver (7. September 2016)

mohlo schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die nötige Schärfe und dann passt es!


Das ist doch Absicht. Fotografie zählt doch zu seinen Hobbies. Da macht man dann solche Dinge...


----------



## Flaminski (7. September 2016)

Mensch, ihr seid aber ganz schön mäkelig und verbissen drauf. 
Die Fotos sind im Original tatsächlich scharf, warum sie beim Einstellen ins Forum so unscharf geworden sind, weiß ich nicht und ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch grad egal. 
Wem sie gefallen, soll sie sich anschauen und wem sie nicht gefallen, darf gerne seinen Senf dazu geben oder radfahren oder was auch immer machen.


----------



## Tom1987 (10. September 2016)

Heute mal mit dem Nerve auf Arbeit gefahren....


----------



## mountainben (10. September 2016)

Davos, letztes Wochenende mit 16er Spectral AL 8.0


----------



## rnReaper (11. September 2016)

Tom1987 schrieb:


> Heute mal mit dem Nerve auf Arbeit gefahren....



Die Aufmachung gefällt mir RICHTIG gut!


----------



## GesichtsFace (11. September 2016)

Ja ja, Fahrfehler werden bestraft. Zumindest kann ich behaupten, dass meine Testikel härter als n durchschnittlicher Sattel sind...


----------



## BillMeyer (11. September 2016)

Black is the new Black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLLWeeBee (12. September 2016)

Sehr Geil! 

Wie bist du mit dem Trs laufradsatz zufrieden und was wiegst du?


----------



## Exty (12. September 2016)

Erst schöne Tour und dan Fesgefahren


----------



## BillMeyer (12. September 2016)

@eLLWeeBee 

Bin mit dem LRS sehr zufrieden.
Belastet wird er aktuell Fahrfertig mit ~105kg.


----------



## stonehill (19. September 2016)

So, nach knapp 3 Wochen mit meinem Spectral will ich es hier auch einmal verewigen. Veränderungen zum Orig. 7.0 EX sind mein guter alter Bel-Air, die KS Lev DX (150mm) und eine Avid Code.


----------



## Iron_Hide (23. September 2016)

Mein neues Canyon Spectral AL 8.0 (2016) am Einstieg zum Flowtrail Bad Endbach.


----------



## Guru (25. September 2016)

Hochstauffenumrundung, erster Stop: Falkensee


----------



## kaptan (26. September 2016)




----------



## ildio (27. September 2016)

Nightride



 ￼


----------



## Powtin (5. Oktober 2016)

Impression aus Nordspanien - Picos de Europa:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GesichtsFace (5. Oktober 2016)

Powtin schrieb:


> Impression aus Nordspanien - Picos de Europa:


Ein wirklich sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## All_mtn (6. Oktober 2016)

War mit meinem Spectral AL 5.0  eine Woche lang in Sölden, echt ein top Bikegebiet.
Anbei ein paar Bilder.


----------



## BillMeyer (6. Oktober 2016)




----------



## mtO (10. Oktober 2016)

Endlich alles so weit fertig. Heute kam die neue XT Gruppe, außerdem schöne schraubbare Clips für die Kabelzüge. Bin super happy wie es jetzt ausschaut, der Herbst kann kommen


----------



## piro92 (10. Oktober 2016)

mtO schrieb:


> Endlich alles so weit fertig. Heute kam die neue XT Gruppe, außerdem schöne schraubbare Clips für die Kabelzüge. Bin super happy wie es jetzt ausschaut, der Herbst kann kommen Anhang anzeigen 536421



Warum hast du das Bike nicht gleich in der 11fach XT Ausstattung gekauft?


----------



## mtO (10. Oktober 2016)

Gute Frage, ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet allzu bald auf 1x11 umrüsten zu wollen ehrlich gesagt. Und zu der Zeit als ich das Bike vor einem halben Jahr gekauft hatte, war mein Budget auch mit der SLX Variante ausgereizt. Und eine 1x11 Version mit der XT Gruppe und vor allem der neuen Kassette gibt es nicht sofort zu kaufen. Ein Umrüstungskit wäre sicher schon günstiger gekommen aber wie gesagt, hatte halt eigentlich erstmal nicht geplant umzusteigen =)

Edit: Kettenstrebenschutz folgt noch, hatte den alten von Canyon entfernen lassen sowie die untere kefü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (11. Oktober 2016)

mtO schrieb:


> Endlich alles so weit fertig. Heute kam die neue XT Gruppe, außerdem schöne schraubbare Clips für die Kabelzüge. Bin super happy wie es jetzt ausschaut, der Herbst kann kommen Anhang anzeigen 536421


sind das Crankbrothers Pedale? Mallet E?


----------



## Iron_Hide (11. Oktober 2016)

Kopps Klippen


 
Heuleiche


 
Schönscheid 


 
Mal wieder eine schöne Tour mit Abschluss auf dem Flowtrail Bad Endbach...


----------



## mtO (11. Oktober 2016)

Ketten


MitschundCo schrieb:


> sind das Crankbrothers Pedale? Mallet E?


Jop sind die Mallet E allerdings nach dem Service mit der long spindle.


----------



## a18tlau (11. Oktober 2016)

Letzte runde mit Sommer Bereifung und 1x11.


----------



## RaceFace89 (15. Oktober 2016)

mal ein "Old-School"-Rad


----------



## scrappo (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab heute mal meinen neuen Sattel getestet (Ergon SMC3).
Bin zufrieden, mein Hintern auch


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Oktober 2016)

@*All_mtn: *Das letzte Bild ist extrem geil geworden* *


----------



## Derivator22 (20. Oktober 2016)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Upgrade SQ-lab und Lenker....viel goldiger kann es nimmer werden....obwohl....ne Fox kashima Sattelstütze wär noch was....oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 522031



Bremsscheiben, Schrauben... da geht noch einiges


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (20. Oktober 2016)

Günstiges Allround-Aluhardtail im Race-Trimm... 10.7 Kg inkl. Garmin, Pedalen und FlaHa...


----------



## Iron_Hide (20. Oktober 2016)

Mal wieder on Tour gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slinder (21. Oktober 2016)

Gipfelsammeln.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (21. Oktober 2016)

Wildes S0 gehacke im Pfälzerwald


----------



## Schwobenflyer (22. Oktober 2016)

schbiker schrieb:


> Wildes S0 gehacke im Pfälzerwald
> Anhang anzeigen 539304


Hast Du dir die Bilder gekauft vom Wasgau 
Ich bin noch am Überlegen ob sich das lohnt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. Oktober 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Hast Du dir die Bilder gekauft vom Wasgau
> Ich bin noch am Überlegen ob sich das lohnt


Ja hab ich. Kommt halt darauf an wieviele Bilder von dir dabei sind und ob sie dir gefallen. Bei mir wars ok was Qualität und Menge angeht und letztendlich kostet die Flatrate ja nur 9,99€ weil du ja noch nen 10€ Gutschein für BC bekommst.


----------



## Cubie (24. Oktober 2016)

Feierabendrunde...


----------



## TraceS54 (26. Oktober 2016)

Canyon Neuron AL 9.9 (2017 in L) vs. Spectral AL 8.0 (2016 in M)




Kurze 1. Testrunde nach dem Zusammenbau - LisiOsl- & Gaisberg Trail Kirchberg in Tirol.


----------



## rsracer (29. Oktober 2016)

So, nach 8 Wochen Wartezeit ist jetzt endlich mein Spectral gekommen. Würde mich über mehr Bilder von anderen Usern die auch diese geile Farbe haben freuen


----------



## a18tlau (29. Oktober 2016)

Update
Herbst Winter Bereifung und SRAM Eagle.


----------



## TobiTheDuck (29. Oktober 2016)

So, heute auf dem Staufen im Taunus unterwegs gewesen, die große Kamera eingepackt, aber die große Kamera leider ohne Speicherkarte eingepackt und deshalb doch wieder nur mit Telefonqualität geknipst... 

Fotos gibt´s trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiTheDuck (30. Oktober 2016)

...und nochmal was von heute aus dem (leider sehr flachen) Frankfurter Stadtwald:


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2016)




----------



## woersdorfer (31. Oktober 2016)

Was für ein Traumwetter!





Das Rheintal im Hintergrund. Der große Feldberg hinten rechts ist noch zu erkennen.


----------



## filiale (31. Oktober 2016)

Rhoihesse ?


----------



## linzinator (1. November 2016)

Erste Fahrt mit neuem Rad  bin von Cube zu Canyon gewechselt











Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtO (1. November 2016)

linzinator schrieb:


> Erste Fahrt mit neuem Rad  bin von Cube zu Canyon gewechselt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das zweite Foto sieht super aus. Und die neue SLX Kurbel wirkt auch echt bedeutend hochwertiger aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (1. November 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Rhoihesse ?


Dorsheim


----------



## woersdorfer (1. November 2016)

Und so sah es heute am Rhein aus.





Dabei war doch gestern Halloween.


----------



## Edwardson (2. November 2016)

Mein Nerve AL 9.0 hat zwar erst 500km runter aber immer noch absolut zufrieden!
Ich reihe mich mal in die Nebelbilderposter ein


----------



## Boardi05 (2. November 2016)

Bilder von gestern


----------



## MTBKompase (2. November 2016)

Dort oben liegt noch kein Schnee?


----------



## All_mtn (4. November 2016)

Spectral AL 5.0 2016 in Sölden


----------



## danie-dani (7. November 2016)

Kurze Probefahrt... geht gut voran die Fuhre


----------



## waldi28 (7. November 2016)

Endlich wieder Fatbikewetter.


----------



## el martn (7. November 2016)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 544679
> 
> Kurze Probefahrt... geht gut voran die Fuhre



Unauffälliger kann man die für die Kirmes nicht werben.

Hoffentlich hast du auch Freibiermarken bekommen!!!!


----------



## danie-dani (8. November 2016)

el martn schrieb:


> Unauffälliger kann man die für die Kirmes nicht werben.
> 
> Hoffentlich hast du auch Freibiermarken bekommen!!!!



Muss immer nur schmunzeln wenn ich dran vorbei fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtO (19. November 2016)

Heute mit neuen Schlappen unterwegs, Shorty 2.5 vorn und DHF 2.5 hinten, bergab eine Wucht, über bergauf sprechen wir mal nicht


----------



## Exty (19. November 2016)

Heute kleine Brockenrunde bei leichten Schnee .


----------



## der_erce (20. November 2016)

mtO schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 547865 Heute mit neuen Schlappen unterwegs, Shorty 2.5 vorn und DHF 2.5 hinten, bergab eine Wucht, über bergauf sprechen wir mal nicht


Gut zu wissen dass auch mal breitere Gummis reinpassen.


----------



## Dice8 (22. November 2016)

Aktueller Aufbau (bis auf die Sattelstütze da die Reverb gerade beim Service ist.)
OEM Gabeldecals werden noch gegen stealth Decals getauscht.


----------



## powjoke (22. November 2016)

Warum kein DBCoil?


----------



## Dice8 (22. November 2016)

powjoke schrieb:


> Warum kein DBCoil?



1. Zu schwer 
2. Als ich mir den DBAir CS gekauft habe war der DBCoil CS fast 200€ teurer.


----------



## schnubbi88 (23. November 2016)

mtO schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 547865 Heute mit neuen Schlappen unterwegs, Shorty 2.5 vorn und DHF 2.5 hinten, bergab eine Wucht, über bergauf sprechen wir mal nicht


Merkst du da einen großen Unterschied zu den "Serienreifen?"


----------



## stonehill (23. November 2016)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Merkst du da einen großen Unterschied zu den "Serienreifen?"


Hat er das nicht in deinem Zitat bereits beschrieben?


----------



## mtO (23. November 2016)

Definitiv, bergab deutlich besserer Grip, zum Teil trotz Schlamm und Laub wie auf Schienen. Bergauf tritt es sich wirklich sehr sehr mühselig, geht alles, ist aber nicht angenehm, das muss ich schon sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (24. November 2016)

mtO schrieb:


> Definitiv, bergab deutlich besserer Grip, zum Teil trotz Schlamm und Laub wie auf Schienen. Bergauf tritt es sich wirklich sehr sehr mühselig, geht alles, ist aber nicht angenehm, das muss ich schon sagen.



Wobei ich am Wochenende mit jemandem unterwegs war, der auf seinem Strive hinten nen Shorty gefahren ist. Der hatte selbst bergauf nen Vorteil mir gegenüber, weil es sehr schlammig war und ich bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung mit dem HighRollerII hinten durchgedreht bin und endlos an Energie verbraucht habe. Also alles eine Frage des Untergrunds.


----------



## CubeChristian (26. November 2016)

So seit gestern auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Strives.
Strive AL 6.0 Race 2017

Zum Thema Versand wollte ich kurz noch was loswerden, Respekt!
14:15 Im Warenausgang bei Canyon
17:10 abgeholt von DHL
Nächster Tag: 11:45 Uhr bei mir in München
Und nein es war keine Express Zustellung.


----------



## Leon96 (26. November 2016)

Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 '2015


----------



## Pixelsign (27. November 2016)

CubeChristian schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 549679 So seit gestern auch glücklicher Besitzer eines Strives.
> Strive AL 6.0 Race 2017



Hattest du das gute Stück schon mal auf der Waage?


----------



## CubeChristian (27. November 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Hattest du das gute Stück schon mal auf der Waage?



Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (27. November 2016)

Neben dem *Lux CF 9.9*, dem *Ultimate CF SLX 9.0 SL* habe ich nun auch einen Crosser von Canyon!
Ich habe mich für das *Inflite AL SLX 8.0 Pro Race* entschieden.

Primär nutze ich das Rad für meine tägliche Bike2Work Aktivität. Daher habe ich direkt meine Supernova Airstream am Rad montiert. Da leider im Hinterbau keine richtige Befestigungsmöglichkeit für die SKS Blumels vorhanden ist, nutze ich die SKS Raceblade Steckschutzbleche für nasse Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsracer (27. November 2016)

Anbei auchmal von mir ein paar Bilder meines Schmuckstückes


Mittlerweile wurden aber folgende Sachen direkt umgebaut.

Originalbereifung Conti Mountainking protection sind vorne dem Mountainking race 2,4 und hinten dem xking race 2,4 gewichen
Lenker und Vorbau sind jetzt Renthal Apex Vorbau und Renthal Fatbar Lite Carbon
Kassette wurde XTR verbaut
Sattel kam ein anderer
Schnellspanner Steckachse vorne wurde gegen schraubbare Steckachse getauscht

Insgesamt Gewichtsersparnis 640 g


----------



## Barney_1 (27. November 2016)

Der neueste Zuwachs in meiner Garage....


----------



## dasLasso (27. November 2016)

Mein 2010er Nerve AM 7.0 mit KoolStop Sinter vorne (super) und hinten ne 12-36 Kassette. 
Nicht das agilste Rad, aber immer noch ein gutes Allroundtalent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waldgebiet AICHTAL.


----------



## Terencehill82 (27. November 2016)

So meins nochmal für die Galerie
Canyon Spectral CF 8.0 EX 2017 mit ein paar Upgrades.


----------



## Terencehill82 (27. November 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> Anbei auchmal von mir ein paar Bilder meines Schmuckstückes
> 
> 
> Mittlerweile wurden aber folgende Sachen direkt umgebaut.
> ...


Geile Farbe 
Was wiegen die Stealth-Achsen im Vergleich zu den Original verbauten?


----------



## der_erce (27. November 2016)

Gestern zusammengebaut -> heute die erste Ausfahrt. Ein geiles Bike!


----------



## danie-dani (28. November 2016)

Gestern zum 1. Advent das Exceed ausgeführt...



 

Im Wald noch wie Herbst, Temperaturen aber eindeutig Winter...



 

Super schnell und vortriebsstark, echt TOP!!!



 

Und da es der 1. Advent war, die größte Kerze der Welt besucht...

Schön wars...


----------



## taifi (28. November 2016)

My new "friend"


----------



## dasLasso (28. November 2016)

Bonzen[emoji57] [emoji23]


----------



## Scotty_Genius (29. November 2016)

Das Renthal gedöns passt leider wirklich nicht uzu dem bike! Ist noch schlimmer als bei den schwarzen rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheShrimpMurder (29. November 2016)

Unsere Strive`s in unserem "Wohnzimmer"


----------



## stonehill (29. November 2016)

Ich find die Farbe echt hammer gut.


----------



## Terencehill82 (29. November 2016)

taifi schrieb:


> My new "friend"


Das blau ist geil,aber der Lenker...
Ich kann den Fatbar Carbon (lite) empfehlen.
Hatte das selbe Problem,ist nun deutlich stimmiger.
Was wiegt die Fuhre?


----------



## AndreasMayer (30. November 2016)

Hallo hier mal wieder meines dieses mal etwas schwerer

ich kann nur sagen - -schön wars


----------



## TheShrimpMurder (1. Dezember 2016)

stonehill schrieb:


> Ich find die Farbe echt hammer gut.



Ja finde ich auch, bei Canyon hat man generell ein gutes Händchen für Farben.

Das rot finde ich auch sehr sexy.


----------



## Exty (2. Dezember 2016)

Heute schöne Herbst Tour im Deister.
Von oben einfach Kaiser Wetter und von unten Schlammschlacht.








Und erstmal schön dreckig in die Wohnung


----------



## F1o (3. Dezember 2016)

Meine Frau hat doppelt zugeschlagen bei Canyon [emoji16]


----------



## danie-dani (3. Dezember 2016)

F1o schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat doppelt zugeschlagen bei Canyon [emoji16]



Da steht jemand auf Blau 

Viel Spaß mit den Geräten, fahre das Endurace CF in silk, einfach ein geiles Bike


----------



## mtO (3. Dezember 2016)

Zwei Schnappschüsse bei herrlichem Wetter, wenn auch etwas kalt am Fuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (3. Dezember 2016)

Das Wetter war heute echt herrlich!


----------



## Velo-X (3. Dezember 2016)

Wetter war heute wirklich grandios:






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtO (3. Dezember 2016)

Irgendwie alle auf Flats unterwegs, liegts an den Wintermonaten?


----------



## Velo-X (4. Dezember 2016)

mtO schrieb:


> Irgendwie alle auf Flats unterwegs, liegts an den Wintermonaten?



Bin immer auf Flats unterwegs - auch in den Sommermonaten. Sehe für mich keinen Vorteil in Klickpedalen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CubeChristian (4. Dezember 2016)




----------



## All_mtn (4. Dezember 2016)

Spectral AL 5.0 in Sölden 2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiTheDuck (4. Dezember 2016)

...nein, das mit dem Winterwonderdingsda hab ich nicht geschrieben 
Schön war´s heut wieder draußen!


----------



## powjoke (4. Dezember 2016)

The red beast!


----------



## Pixelsign (4. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schönes Rad! Wie kam es zur Entscheidung für die XT Schaltung gegen X1?


----------



## Terencehill82 (4. Dezember 2016)

Ja sehr nice....
Nette Bremsen


----------



## Juuro (4. Dezember 2016)

Übel dieser Nebel heute. Hat trotzdem großen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## taifi (5. Dezember 2016)

Terencehill82 schrieb:


> Das blau ist geil,aber der Lenker...
> Ich kann den Fatbar Carbon (lite) empfehlen.
> Hatte das selbe Problem,ist nun deutlich stimmiger.
> Was wiegt die Fuhre?


Gestern habe ich es schlauchlos gemacht, änderte die Lenkstange zu einem renthal Kohlenstoff und ich werde in diesen Tagen sehen, wie es unter diesen Bedingungen Gewicht. Als es kam, hatte das Fahrrad wie gezeigt, ohne Pedale, 13,4 kg.


----------



## powjoke (5. Dezember 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad! Wie kam es zur Entscheidung für die XT Schaltung gegen X1?



Es war die X01 Gruppe dran, aber irgendwie war ich mit der Schaltperformance nie wirklich zufrieden. Meine ganzen Kollegen fahren schon die ganze Zeit die M8000 und als ich die das 1. Mal ausprobiert hatte, gab es nen kleinen wow effekt. Vom Schaltgefühl her um Welten besser als die X01 und durch Rapidfire mMn den SRAM Triggern wesentlich überlegen. Hinzu kommt noch der Preis von Schaltwerk und Hebel, sodass ich beim Verkauf der Gebrauchtteile sogar noch Plus gemacht habe 
Bei Kurbel und Kettenblatt werde ich vermutlich bei SRAM bleiben, da für mich der Umstieg kein Sinn macht, zu teuer einfach... Die X01 Kassette ist zwar um ein vielfaches teurer als die XT, wiegt aber auch nur die Hälfte...


----------



## rsracer (5. Dezember 2016)




----------



## powjoke (5. Dezember 2016)

Aber in seinem gedachten Einsatzzweck wird das Rad nicht bewegt oder?


----------



## rsracer (5. Dezember 2016)

wie kommst da drauf ??   doch des wird scho richtig bewegt, aber jetzt is halt Winterpause und dahoam hob i halt niat die perfekten Strecken. Der nächste Urlaub kummt bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (5. Dezember 2016)

@rsracer 
Niat--> Oberpfalz?


----------



## Frodijak (5. Dezember 2016)

…


----------



## rsracer (5. Dezember 2016)

jawoll Oberpfalz. I hob des Bike ja erst seit a paar Wocha. Des san oba bloß Handybilder.  Muß a mal gescheite macha 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ridecanyon (5. Dezember 2016)

Jawoll, nu a Obapfölza!


----------



## powjoke (5. Dezember 2016)

Die Reifenwahl ließ mich zweifeln


----------



## rsracer (5. Dezember 2016)

aso, wollte halt erstmal für Dahoam Gewicht und Rollwiderstand reduzieren, und der Hardcore Downhiller bin i eh nicht. Für Dahoam taugts. Wenns im Urlaub gröber wird kommen andere drauf, hab mich aber noch nicht entschieden welche. Original waren die Mountainking 2 Protection drauf


----------



## el martn (6. Dezember 2016)

Die sind für “gröberes“ Gelände auch nichts....


----------



## dasLasso (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe vorne neu Trail King 2,4 ex Rubberqueen statt Fat Albert 2,4 drauf. Viel agiler zu fahren auf einem alten Nerve. Ist auch 3mm schmaeler. Super Grip dazu.


----------



## rsracer (6. Dezember 2016)

Ja mal schaun. Wollte eigentlich  mal Maxxis ausprobieren. Weiß nur nicht was die perfekte Kombination wäre. Muss nicht ein brutaler stabiler Downhiller sein sondern ein guter Kompromiss zwischen gutem Rollwiderstand hinten und Traktion vorne. Ein guter Allrounder halt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (6. Dezember 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> jawoll Oberpfalz. I hob des Bike ja erst seit a paar Wocha. Des san oba bloß Handybilder.  Muß a mal gescheite macha
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Wie tief in der Oberpfalz?


----------



## rsracer (6. Dezember 2016)

Niat soweit. Nähe Schwandorf. Und ihr ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ridecanyon (6. Dezember 2016)

Wohn in da Weid'n, also aa niat weit weg vo dir!


----------



## powjoke (6. Dezember 2016)

rsracer schrieb:


> Ja mal schaun. Wollte eigentlich  mal Maxxis ausprobieren. Weiß nur nicht was die perfekte Kombination wäre. Muss nicht ein brutaler stabiler Downhiller sein sondern ein guter Kompromiss zwischen gutem Rollwiderstand hinten und Traktion vorne. Ein guter Allrounder halt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk




Maxxis Minion SS + Highroller II


----------



## Terencehill82 (6. Dezember 2016)

powjoke schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion SS + Highroller II


Naja ich hab die Kombi runter geschmissen,der SS hat jetzt bei dem Wetter im Wald schon arge Probleme.

Vorne Highroller2 3C in 2,4 und hinten den Ardent EXO ebenfalls in 2,4 kann ich empfehlen als sehr gute Allroundkombi


----------



## powjoke (6. Dezember 2016)

Der Minion ist nur ne Sache von Fahrtechnik/können... Wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat das es rutscht wenn es nass ist, verbessert man nur seine Balance. Berghoch eh von nix zu schlagen... Wenn dir aber nen Semi Slick zu krass ist, probier den Agressor für hinten aus, gibt es auch als DoubleDown...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terencehill82 (6. Dezember 2016)

powjoke schrieb:


> Der Minion ist nur ne Sache von Fahrtechnik/können... Wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat das es rutscht wenn es nass ist, verbessert man nur seine Balance. Berghoch eh von nix zu schlagen... Wenn dir aber nen Semi Slick zu krass ist, probier den Agressor für hinten aus, gibt es auch als DoubleDown...


Jo und Anfänger brechen sich schnell den Hals...


----------



## Flumi87 (7. Dezember 2016)

Mein Trail optimiertes Nerve xc


----------



## dasLasso (7. Dezember 2016)

Was hast du verändert?


----------



## Flumi87 (7. Dezember 2016)

Hey,

hab einen kürzeren Vorbau verbaut, dazu einen breiteren Lenker, Xt Bremsen und breitere Reifen.

Hab lange überlegt ob ich die Gabel noch verändere aber das lohnt nicht.  

Irgendwann wird der Fuhrpark noch von einem Enduro ergänzt.

Gruß


----------



## dasLasso (7. Dezember 2016)

[emoji106] [emoji4] weicher Lenker? die originalen der damaligen Baujahre sind recht schmal.


----------



## Flumi87 (7. Dezember 2016)

Ein Sixpack Driver in 805mm ich mags breit


----------



## Abuc (8. Dezember 2016)

Ach son altes Nerve aus 2011 habe ich auch noch und sogar noch ein update spendiert gerade.
Neue Griffe, Sattel und ein neuen hinteren reifen rauf....
Jetzt fährt sich die alte Kiste richtig geil, kein vergleich mehr wie zu anfangszeiten wo man nur Kopfschmerzen mit den teil gekriegt hat.


----------



## Flumi87 (8. Dezember 2016)

Wieso Kopfschmerzen? Bin immer zufrieden damit gewesen. Hab es Anfangs als Cc bzw Marathon bike verwendet aber seit dem ich am Rande der Alpen wohne muss es auch ruppigere Touren mitmachen. Klar ein bissel anpassen musste ich es schon und der Federweg ist begrenzt aber mitgemacht  hat es bis jetzt alles.


----------



## Sleyver (8. Dezember 2016)

Mein Stealth Bomber mal wieder. Ist aber noch ein 2015er. Dafür fährt es sich immernoch geil. Was ich umgebaut habe? Garnichts. Außer dem COBI, was ich gerade teste, ist alles beim alten geblieben, weil es in meinen Augen einfach perfekt abgestimmt ist.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (8. Dezember 2016)

Hier mal mein Spectral in sauber mit einigen Umbauten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exty (10. Dezember 2016)

Sleyver schrieb:


> Mein Stealth Bomber mal wieder. Ist aber noch ein 2015er. Dafür fährt es sich immernoch geil. Was ich umgebaut habe? Garnichts. Außer dem COBI, was ich gerade teste, ist alles beim alten geblieben, weil es in meinen Augen einfach perfekt abgestimmt ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 553680 Anhang anzeigen 553681




Was das für eine interessante Lampe


----------



## Juuro (10. Dezember 2016)

Exty schrieb:


> Was das für eine interessante Lampe


http://cobi.bike/de


----------



## Exty (11. Dezember 2016)

Juuro schrieb:


> http://cobi.bike/de



Danke dir . Taugt das was fürs Gelände ? 
Kann ich mir gar nicht richtig vorstellen .


----------



## Sleyver (12. Dezember 2016)

Exty schrieb:


> Danke dir . Taugt das was fürs Gelände ...


Ja, tut es. Das Licht ist ja fest verschraubt am Lenker und das Handy kann nicht aus der Halterung herausfallen. Ist aber ein anderes Thema. Hier gehts um Bilder von Canyon Bikes. Wer Fragen zum Licht hat, kann mir ja ne PN schicken.


----------



## Mountsven (16. Dezember 2016)




----------



## CubeChristian (18. Dezember 2016)




----------



## CubeChristian (18. Dezember 2016)




----------



## penntuete (19. Dezember 2016)

Unfertig aber ich stell mir schon vor, damit die Gegend und sicher zu machen. Kurbel und Kette sowie Kettenführung kommen noch diese Woche!





Basis war ein Canyon Nerve AL 7.9 (29 Zoll), welches ich komplett ausgeschlachtet und bei Ebay verkauft hatte. Übrig geblieben ist nur der Rahmen, den Canyon leider einzeln nicht verkauft hat.


----------



## minor (21. Dezember 2016)

Hat schon jemand ein 2017er Neuron in Cross-Red-Grey?
ich würde interessieren, wie die Farbe in echt rüberkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pixelsign (23. Dezember 2016)

penntuete schrieb:


> Basis war ein Canyon AL 7.9 (29 Zoll), welches ich komplett ausgeschlachtet und bei Ebay verkauft hatte. Übrig geblieben ist nur der Rahmen, den Canyon leider einzeln nicht verkauft hat.



Sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus (bis auf die blauen Akzente  ) ! Schade das man die RS-1 nicht auf 130 mm traveln kann. Dadurch wird der ohnehin relativ "steile" Lenkwinkel noch etwas steiler. Ich bin sehr auf den finalen Aufbau gespannt  !


----------



## penntuete (23. Dezember 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus (bis auf die blauen Akzente [emoji14] ) ! Schade das man die RS-1 nicht auf 130 mm traveln kann. Dadurch wird der ohnehin relativ "steile" Lenkwinkel noch etwas steiler. Ich bin sehr auf den finalen Aufbau gespannt  !


Das Blau ist total klasse! [emoji12] [emoji16] 

Die RS-1 ist genauso lang wie die originale Fox Gabel. Offset der Gabel passt auch fast genau. Das war Voraussetzung an der Geometrie nichts grundlegend zu verändern. Nur der Vorbau ist 20 mm kürzer.

Gesendet von meinem FP2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pixelsign (23. Dezember 2016)

Dann ist die Wahl der Gabel natürlich ideal  . Aber die Farbkleckse würde ich nochmal überdenken da sie bisher nicht am Rahmen, Gabel usw. aufgegriffen werden. Da wirkt es oberhalb vom Bike etwas verloren.
Was planst du für eine Bremse und Kurbel einzubauen?

Ich sehe gerade das du aus Dresden kommst. Da müssen wir mal eine Tour fahren wenn du fertig mit dem guten Stück bist  !


----------



## Dice8 (25. Dezember 2016)




----------



## penntuete (25. Dezember 2016)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Dann ist die Wahl der Gabel natürlich ideal  . Aber die Farbkleckse würde ich nochmal überdenken da sie bisher nicht am Rahmen, Gabel usw. aufgegriffen werden. Da wirkt es oberhalb vom Bike etwas verloren.
> Was planst du für eine Bremse und Kurbel einzubauen?
> 
> Ich sehe gerade das du aus Dresden kommst. Da müssen wir mal eine Tour fahren wenn du fertig mit dem guten Stück bist  !


Genau, ich bin Dresdner. [emoji4] Wir können uns auch sehr gern mal treffen sobald der Bock fertig ist.

Ich hatte schon überlegt auf meine Lieblingsfarbe "Merida Green" umzuschwenken. Der Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer sind ja noch nackt. Um die kümmere ich mich, wenn das Rad fahrbereit ist. [emoji16] 

Zu der Frage: Entschieden habe ich mich für eine Avid X0 Trail mit 200/180 mm Scheiben. Die Teile kommen von meinem alten Rad.
Antriebsseitig musste ich neue Teile kaufen: e*thirteen TRS Race 11-fach Kassette (9-46) mit einer X01 Kurbel, 28 Zähne. Aber mit Stahl Kettenblatt. Viel haltbarer und unwesentlich schwerer. Dazu gibts einen XX1 Trigger.
Die Laufräder hat mir R2 Bike aufgebaut. So konnte ich meine noch sehr gute Acros Nabe vom alten 26 Zoll Canyon nutzen. Nur den Freilauf musste ich für die 11-fach Kassette tauschen. Für dir RS1 brauchte ich ja sowieso eine Rockshox Nabe am Vorderrad.


----------



## radlerdude (26. Dezember 2016)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Bock mit neuer Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtO (29. Dezember 2016)

Schnappschüsse der letzten Ausfahrt für mich dieses Jahr.


----------



## Canyon23 (30. Dezember 2016)

Zugegeben keine gute Fotoquali^^


----------



## duesi_I (30. Dezember 2016)

Mein Spectral nach einer Ausfahrt


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. Dezember 2016)

Die Hometrails sind schneefrei und knüppelhart gefroren


----------



## mtO (5. Januar 2017)

Heutige Tour bei frostigen Temperaturen aber wunderbarem Sonnenschein! Anbei ein wundervoller Blick über Witten und Wetter. Lg


----------



## ulli! (5. Januar 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Die Hometrails sind schneefrei und knüppelhart gefrorenAnhang anzeigen 559676



Richtig schickes Strive. Gabel is auf 160?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Januar 2017)

ulli! schrieb:


> Richtig schickes Strive. Gabel is auf 160?


Danke. 
Ja...ich hoffe...ach verdammt ich geh nachmessen


----------



## dasLasso (5. Januar 2017)

duesi_I schrieb:


> Mein Spectral nach einer Ausfahrt


Cooler Borussen Bomber [emoji41] like


----------



## rsracer (5. Januar 2017)




----------



## duesi_I (5. Januar 2017)

dasLasso schrieb:


> Cooler Borussen Bomber [emoji41] like


Soll aber eher ein Alemannia Bomber sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (5. Januar 2017)

duesi_I schrieb:


> Soll aber eher ein Alemannia Bomber sein


[emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## der_erce (6. Januar 2017)

rsracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 561586 Anhang anzeigen 561587



Respekt, dass du da durchgetreten bist. Hatte gestern auf meiner Tour nicht ganz so tiefen Schnee und das war äußerst anstrengend.


----------



## geminifreak (6. Januar 2017)

Hier ist mein neuer freerider . Macht riesig Spaß das bike .


----------



## scrappo (6. Januar 2017)

Fox Float DPS Performance gegen CTD Factory getauscht.


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (7. Januar 2017)

Bei uns ist es auch nur kalt, leider ohne Schnee.


----------



## hepp (9. Januar 2017)

Auch mal ein Schneebild


----------



## Merkabach (9. Januar 2017)

Erste Testfahrt mit dem Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## Bikeradar (10. Januar 2017)




----------



## Dominic_CH (10. Januar 2017)

Auch in der Agglo. Basel hat es, nachdem es zuvor saukalt war, nun auch Schnee gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hepp (12. Januar 2017)

Ein Bild meiner "gepimpten" Code R Bremssättel.

Erst so:






Dann so:






Wurden glasperlengestrahlt und dann eloxiert. Ich find's ganz schick.


----------



## el martn (12. Januar 2017)

dann aber bitte keine roten Beläge!


----------



## hepp (12. Januar 2017)

Die sind in erster Linie der Funktion geschuldet. Die Kool Stop Beläge sind bissig und halten lange. Das ist mir wichtiger als das Aussehen. Ich finde den Kontrast aber auch gar nicht so schlecht, zumal ein wenig mehr rote Farbe auch auf Felgen, Kurbel und Federelementen wieder zu finden ist.


----------



## Catweazle81 (12. Januar 2017)

Die glühen doch nur


----------



## hepp (12. Januar 2017)

Catweazle81 schrieb:


> Die glühen doch nur


Genau, die sind eigentlich schwarz


----------



## -JimmY- (15. Januar 2017)

Bisschen im Schnee spielen bevor der Shapeshifter zum Service geht. 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erca60 (15. Januar 2017)

Strive im Schnee  hoffentlich kommt bald wieder der Sommer...


----------



## dasLasso (15. Januar 2017)

Ich habe seit heute Spike Reifen drauf fährt jemand sonst noch damit finde unglaublich welcher Grip da entsteht umprogrammieren notwendig[emoji57] coole Bilder


----------



## Exty (15. Januar 2017)

erca60 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 564989 Anhang anzeigen 564992
> Strive im Schnee  hoffentlich kommt bald wieder der Sommer...



Nice wo ist das ?


----------



## erca60 (15. Januar 2017)

Im Südharz bei Ilfeld/ Nordhausen. Hier liegt zur Zeit aber so viel Schnee, da ging es gar nicht mehr zu fahren, nur wenns schön steil bergab geht


----------



## Exty (15. Januar 2017)

erca60 schrieb:


> Im Südharz bei Ilfeld/ Nordhausen. Hier liegt zur Zeit aber so viel Schnee, da ging es gar nicht mehr zu fahren, nur wenns schön steil bergab geht



Klasse hatte heute auch erst überlegt in den Harz zu fahren. Aber wie du schon sagst zu viel Schnee.  


Das war am 19. November da ging es noch aufm brocken.


----------



## Jole1982 (15. Januar 2017)

Merkabach schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 563118 Erste Testfahrt mit dem Weihnachtsgeschenk.


Hey was sind das für Handschuhe  

Gruß Julian


----------



## Big D (15. Januar 2017)




----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Januar 2017)

Big D schrieb:


>



Geiles Bild


----------



## linzinator (18. Januar 2017)

Schönen Gruß aus dem Saarland


----------



## 100isotom (20. Januar 2017)

Grüße aus Wien
CANYON NEURON AL 8.9 (Stealth, Größe "L", 29 Zoll) hat die ersten 100 km "einrollen" überstanden. 
Musste nur mein alter Sattel drauf (Original geht ja gar nicht) und meine Ergon-GP2-Griffe.
Komme vom 26er Hardtail. Erste Eindrücke SEHR positiv, hoffe mal das es so bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasLasso (20. Januar 2017)

Top![emoji106]  Das alte Nerve war ja schon super. Ein Erfahrungsbericht 2010 vs Neuron waere mal klasse.


----------



## allsummerlong (20. Januar 2017)




----------



## Frodijak (20. Januar 2017)

…


----------



## DeSaarlaender (20. Januar 2017)

linzinator schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß aus dem Saarland
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 565909



Bexbach oberhalb des Flughafens?   Anbei ich unterwegs mit meinem treuen Trailhund


----------



## CubeChristian (21. Januar 2017)

DeSaarlaender schrieb:


> Bexbach oberhalb des Flughafens?   Anbei ich unterwegs mit meinem treuen Trailhund Anhang anzeigen 566736



Trailhund ist immer Gut


----------



## 100isotom (21. Januar 2017)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Nutzen die Bremsbeläge hinten die komplette Reibfläche? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus auf der Scheibe aber wird wohl schon stimmen so.



Scheibe liegt optimal im Bremssattel. Mache mir somit keine Sorgen und bilde mir ein dass sich die immer so abnützen?


----------



## Stefan_S (21. Januar 2017)

So... ich sag mal HALLO an alle Canyon Fahrer!

Das ist ein 2017er Neuron 9.9 (stealth, 29er, Größe L) - ich komme vom 26er Radon Slide 8.0 HD aus 2010.

Habs heute nur zusammengebaut und bin am schneefreien Bereich des Hauses kurz gefahren und später noch auf unserer freien Straße. Lässt sich komischerweise deutlich besser beschleunigen, ist ruhiger - dafür nicht ganz so agil.









Ich bin auf die erste Tour gespannt! Erfahrungsbericht kommt, wenn Erfahrungen vorhanden sind.

Den Service fand ich schon mal besser als bei Radon und der Versand war 3x so schnell. Montagabend bestellt mit Vorkasse, Mittwoch Zahlungseingang bestätigt, Donnerstag in den Versand und Samstag geliefert.

PS: Kassette ab und die hässliche Scheibe raus oder hat Canyon sich was dabei gedacht?

PPS: die Pedalen sind noname von Radon (werden mitgeliefert) - ist ja nur zum Test, danach kommen meine XT SPD dran und der ganze andere Klimbims.


----------



## Exty (21. Januar 2017)

Stefan_S schrieb:


> PS: Kassette ab und die hässliche Scheibe raus oder hat Canyon sich was dabei gedacht?



Habe sie auch runter gemacht. Nur wenn die Kette rüberlaufen sollte kann es ekelig werden.


----------



## Stefan_S (21. Januar 2017)

Thx. Hat ja sonst auch kein Bike bei mir und ich hoffe die Kette geht da nicht rüber - rein physikalisch ist man ja nicht so flink unterwegs falls sie mal drüber gehen sollte... 

Sitzen tu ich auf dem Bike wie ne 1. Echt gut. 

Größe 184cm, Schrittlänge 85cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (21. Januar 2017)

…


----------



## dasLasso (21. Januar 2017)

Fast zu schade zum dreckig machen viel Spaß damit Wahnsinns Bike


----------



## AndreasMayer (21. Januar 2017)

DeSaarlaender schrieb:


> Bexbach oberhalb des Flughafens?   Anbei ich unterwegs mit meinem treuen Trailhund Anhang anzeigen 566736



Ich tippe auf Berghalde Ensdorf mit Blick auf die Saar und das Kraftwerk 
Aber ich kann mich auch täuschen. 


Gruß Andreas
PS .schöner Hund, ist der reinrassig?


----------



## Maxim87 (22. Januar 2017)

Grüße aus Salzgitter von mir und meinem treuen Begleiter


----------



## Velo-X (22. Januar 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (22. Januar 2017)




----------



## Jakob32 (22. Januar 2017)

Hi,

Kann mir jemand ein Bild von dem Gewinde insert vom Strive von der Steckachse im ausgebauten Zustand senden?
Ich kann es in der Explosionszeichnung nicht genau erkennen wie das in echt aussieht.
Wäre sehr hilfreich.

Jakob


----------



## DeSaarlaender (22. Januar 2017)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Berghalde Ensdorf mit Blick auf die Saar und das Kraftwerk
> Aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.
> 
> 
> ...



Habe mir das Bild nochmal angeschaut. Denke du hast Recht  Ja. Ist ein Deutscher Schäferhund. Mit seinen 5 Jahren immer noch fitter als ich. Mal schauen, wie es in nochmals 5 Jahren aussieht


----------



## carasc (22. Januar 2017)

viele Grüße aus dem Erzgebirgsvorland.


----------



## linzinator (24. Januar 2017)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Berghalde Ensdorf mit Blick auf die Saar und das Kraftwerk
> Aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.
> 
> 
> ...





Genau dort 
Fahre oft mehrmals die Woche dort hoch.


----------



## Stefan_S (25. Januar 2017)

linzinator schrieb:


> Genau dort
> Fahre oft mehrmals die Woche dort hoch.



Ich bin auch oft gern an denselben Orten wo man in Ruhe gelassen wird und die Aussicht genießen kann. Hier ist zwar kein Berg höher als 169 m  aber immerhin hat man meist seine Ruhe und übers Plattland gucken ist auch nett!

Hab mit Canyon gemailt wegen Probefahrt und Matsch. Ist überhaupt kein Problem sofern nichts böswillig beschädigt wurde. Also bin ich heute mal 15 Minuten im halbdunkeln gefahren - das ist ja kein Vergleich zu meinem alten Rad. Man rauscht ja mehr oder weniger über alles hinweg.

Am Freitag hab ich mir mal frei genommen da werde ich eine Runde drehen. Wenn alles passt wird Freitagnachmittag alles umgebaut.


----------



## AndreasMayer (26. Januar 2017)

@linzinator bist du von dort?
Gruß


----------



## linzinator (26. Januar 2017)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> @linzinator bist du von dort?
> Gruß




Komme aus Bous und arbeite in Saarlouis. Liegt also auf dem Weg


----------



## Stefan_S (26. Januar 2017)

Mehr als die 129m Berg kann ich Euch leider nicht bieten. Dafür ein Bike, das mir immer besser gefällt


----------



## el martn (26. Januar 2017)

Mach mal die roten Aufkleber von den Speichen.
Übrigens:
schicke Pedale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_S (26. Januar 2017)

Die Pedale ist von Radon...  Billiger geht's nicht. Da ich noch im Test bin schraube ich am Rad nicht mal einen Getränkehalter an...  Das nächste Bild kommt, wenn alles super ist. ;-)


----------



## AndreasMayer (27. Januar 2017)

linzinator schrieb:


> Komme aus Bous und arbeite in Saarlouis. Liegt also auf dem Weg


Ha ich bin aus Wadgassen und abreite ebenfalls in sls,aber fahre nur in meiner Freizeit  hoch.

Hier noch ein  Bild vor dem Permafrost....
Schnee gibt's bei uns nicht deshalb von mir keine Schneebilder
Gruß a


----------



## Dominic_CH (28. Januar 2017)

@AndreasMayer

 "Unbefugten ist das Betreten des Geländes der Sendestation verboten".

Du betrittst es nicht, du trittst in die Pedale. Richtig?


----------



## haibikeqrc (29. Januar 2017)

ebenfalls Grüße aus dem Saarland


----------



## heistob (29. Januar 2017)

Servus, die reverb steht schon ziemlich weit raus. Was fährst den denn für eine Rahmengröße mit deinen Körpermaßen?


----------



## AndreasMayer (29. Januar 2017)

Die Frage geht wohl an uns beide,da die reverb fast gleich weit ausgezogen ist.bei mir 186 SL 90 rahmengrösse L

@Dominic_CH  genau....Bin mit den Füßen nicht auf dem Boden gewesen.....


----------



## haibikeqrc (29. Januar 2017)

Hab das Bike direkt in Koblenz gekauft, wurde dort vermessen,
der Berater meinte Rahmengröße L wäre für mich perfekt, bei 188 SL war glaub ich 91 oder 92


----------



## heistob (29. Januar 2017)

Okay super vielen Dank euch beiden. Bike finde ich hast du farblich genial gestaltet.


----------



## andi199 (29. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (30. Januar 2017)

Da will ich doch auch mal wieder...


----------



## dasLasso (30. Januar 2017)

Habe ja bei Tapatalk keine like Funktion das Silberteil mit orange kriegt daher in dieser Form von mir drei!! absolut genial[emoji89] [emoji106] [emoji89]


----------



## myxor (30. Januar 2017)

Wo ich das rote Spectral sehe verspüre ich den Drang meins auch mal zu zeigen:


----------



## adsiebenaz (3. Februar 2017)

Und gleich noch eins hinterher


----------



## Stefan_S (4. Februar 2017)

Grüße aus der Nordheide - 129 m  - Ich habs geschafft alle Teile umzubauen und ich werd dieses coole Rad defintiv behalten.


----------



## DT11 (5. Februar 2017)

Zwei Specis im Duett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (5. Februar 2017)

Sehr schön die Spectral


----------



## Nami (5. Februar 2017)

Macht einfach riesig Spaß das Radel


----------



## Jonas29 (5. Februar 2017)

So hier ist mal mein Moped für '17, ausnahmsweise kein Spectral 
Hat neue Lager, Nabe&Speichen, Gabelkrone, Reverb, Steuersatz, Kettenblatt und Griffe bekommen. Fühlt sich wieder an wie Neu
Es kommt nur noch ne neue Kassette&Kette und Vilt schwarze Folie über silberne Stellen..


----------



## Stefan_S (5. Februar 2017)

Schade, dass man in Tapatalk nicht gefällt mir klicken kann...  Bin so selten am PC Bilder schauen... 

Nami ist das ein Neuron?


----------



## TheShrimpMurder (6. Februar 2017)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> So hier ist mal mein Moped für '17, ausnahmsweise kein Spectral
> Hat neue Lager, Nabe&Speichen, Gabelkrone, Reverb, Steuersatz, Kettenblatt und Griffe bekommen. Fühlt sich wieder an wie Neu
> Es kommt nur noch ne neue Kassette&Kette und Vilt schwarze Folie über silberne....





Verdammt schickes Bike! Wie macht sich der Dämpfer?


----------



## Jonas29 (6. Februar 2017)

TheShrimpMurder schrieb:


> Verdammt schickes Bike! Wie macht sich der Dämpfer?



Erster Eindruck ist schonmal sehr gut, ziemlich satt, klebt richtig am Boden und gefühlt 'unendlich' Federweg. Harmoniert schonmal gut mit der 36..

Aber war nur ne kleine Runde und SetUp ist noch nicht final, also wirklich was sagen kann ich noch nicht


----------



## rockylegend (7. Februar 2017)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> So hier ist mal mein Moped für '17, ausnahmsweise kein Spectral
> Hat neue Lager, Nabe&Speichen, Gabelkrone, Reverb, Steuersatz, Kettenblatt und Griffe bekommen. Fühlt sich wieder an wie Neu
> Es kommt nur noch ne neue Kassette&Kette und Vilt schwarze Folie über silberne Stellen..
> Anhang anzeigen 572054
> Anhang anzeigen 572053 Anhang anzeigen 572055 Anhang anzeigen 572056


Echt cooles Bike! Darf ich fragen, wie du die Lager gewechselt hast?


----------



## Jonas29 (7. Februar 2017)

rockylegend schrieb:


> Echt cooles Bike! Darf ich fragen, wie du die Lager gewechselt hast?



Bei Canyon..Koblenz ist bei mir direkt um die Ecke. Habs dahin gebracht, weil ich ohne gescheites Werkzeug die Lager nicht tauschen wollte. 
War in der günstigen Version der Jahresinspektion alles mit drin, also Rahmenlager, Nabenlager, Steuersatzlager, Züge, Blabla
Hinterradnabe/Speichen, Gabelkrone, Reverb haben die Reklamiert..


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. Februar 2017)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Bei Canyon..Koblenz ist bei mir direkt um die Ecke. Habs dahin gebracht, weil ich ohne gescheites Werkzeug die Lager nicht tauschen wollte.
> War in der günstigen Version der Jahresinspektion alles mit drin, also Rahmenlager, Nabenlager, Steuersatzlager, Züge, Blabla
> Hinterradnabe/Speichen, Gabelkrone, Reverb haben die Reklamiert..


Canyon macht sich was den Service angeht. 
Meine Reklamation läuft bisher auch reibungslos.


----------



## Jonas29 (7. Februar 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Canyon macht sich was den Service angeht.
> Meine Reklamation läuft bisher auch reibungslos.



Sage ich mal 'Jein'. 
Bearbeitungsdauer kann man nix sagen und Kontakt.
Aber bei paar Sachen musste ich den Kopf schütteln:
Vorderer Bremssattel locker und Shapeshifterwippe falsch rum eingebaut..

Gehe aber davon aus, dass es ein Einzelfall war, Kumpel arbeitet auch da und der weiß was er tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockylegend (8. Februar 2017)

Jonas29 schrieb:


> Bei Canyon..Koblenz ist bei mir direkt um die Ecke. Habs dahin gebracht, weil ich ohne gescheites Werkzeug die Lager nicht tauschen wollte.
> War in der günstigen Version der Jahresinspektion alles mit drin, also Rahmenlager, Nabenlager, Steuersatzlager, Züge, Blabla
> Hinterradnabe/Speichen, Gabelkrone, Reverb haben die Reklamiert..


Ok, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das ist sehr gut zu wissen!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. Februar 2017)

rockylegend schrieb:


> Echt cooles Bike! Darf ich fragen, wie du die Lager gewechselt hast?


Lager kannst du übrigens mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick, nem Satz Splintaustreiber und nem Hammer selbst wechseln.


----------



## boblike (8. Februar 2017)

Aber dann durch was hochwertiges. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ridecanyon (9. Februar 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Lager kannst du übrigens mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick, nem Satz Splintaustreiber und nem Hammer selbst wechseln.


Gibt's da irgendeine Form von Anleitung, wo man das mal sieht? Mache an meinem Bike eigentlich alles selber, bisher auch mit Erfolg. Lager habe ich aber noch nie selbst gewechselt und würde mir gerne mal die "grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise" anschauen. Danke!


----------



## boblike (9. Februar 2017)

Da gibt's doch dieses Spectral Dokument. Ist bestimmt hilfreich. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. Februar 2017)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Gibt's da irgendeine Form von Anleitung, wo man das mal sieht? Mache an meinem Bike eigentlich alles selber, bisher auch mit Erfolg. Lager habe ich aber noch nie selbst gewechselt und würde mir gerne mal die "grundsätzliche Vorgehensweise" anschauen. Danke!


Is jetz wirklich kein Hexenwerk. 
Wenn der Hinterbau erstmal runter is erklärt sich eigentlich alles von selbst. 
Um welches Bike dreht es sich bei dir denn?


boblike schrieb:


> Da gibt's doch dieses Spectral Dokument. Ist bestimmt hilfreich.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


Link?


----------



## Ridecanyon (9. Februar 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Is jetz wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
> Wenn der Hinterbau erstmal runter is erklärt sich eigentlich alles von selbst.
> Um welches Bike dreht es sich bei dir denn?
> 
> Link?


Ist ein 2014er Spectral. Hinterbau habe ich schon mehrfach zerlegt und die Lager neu gefettet. Jetzt steht mal ein Wechsel der Lager an. Mich würde interessieren, wie ich die Splintaustreiber am besten ansetzen kann...


----------



## Sleyver (9. Februar 2017)

Können wir mal wieder zurück zum Thema kommen? Ich will Canyon Bike Bilder hier sehen. Schreibt euch bitte per PN, oder klärt euer Thema in einem anderen Thread.


----------



## boblike (9. Februar 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Is jetz wirklich kein Hexenwerk.
> Wenn der Hinterbau erstmal runter is erklärt sich eigentlich alles von selbst.
> Um welches Bike dreht es sich bei dir denn?
> 
> Link?


Link müsste auf der ersten Seite vom Spectral Fred zu finden sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridecanyon (9. Februar 2017)

Sleyver schrieb:


> Können wir mal wieder zurück zum Thema kommen? Ich will Canyon Bike Bilder hier sehen. Schreibt euch bitte per PN, oder klärt euer Thema in einem anderen Thread.


Sorry, hast recht. Man vergisst oft, dass man im Galerie Thread ist und nicht im eigentlichen Spectral Thread. Evtl kann das ja jemand verschieben?


----------



## Bikeradar (9. Februar 2017)

gestern auf dem Berliner Mauerweg...


----------



## rsracer (10. Februar 2017)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ostseeracer (12. Februar 2017)

Sonntags runde


----------



## Stefan_S (12. Februar 2017)

Welche trinkflasche und welcher Halter ist das auf dem letzten Foto? Gerne Info auch per pm ;-)


----------



## ostseeracer (12. Februar 2017)

Ist 1ne 0.5l Canyon Trinkflasche und ein extreme Carbonhalter von Rose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heistob (16. Februar 2017)

War auch mal wieder unterwegs. Hat evtl. noch jemand optische tuning tipps?
Steh total auch grün.


----------



## Sepp90 (16. Februar 2017)

z.B. Sattelklemme, Griffe, MudGuard nutzen um weitere grüne Aktzente zu setzen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Februar 2017)

heistob schrieb:


> War auch mal wieder unterwegs. Hat evtl. noch jemand optische tuning tipps?
> Steh total auch grün.Anhang anzeigen 575296


Ne andere Kurbel. Diese Shimano is echt grausig.


----------



## boblike (16. Februar 2017)

Ich finde die Slx Kurbel echt schön

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AndreasMayer (17. Februar 2017)

Ich finde die slx auch nicht schön.
Auf dem raw geht sie allerdings.

Die neue slx find ich dagegen 1000mal besser!
Wie sepp schon schrieb sattelklemme ,Griffe evtl noch einen Vorbau 
Viel spa9ss damit

Gruß


----------



## the deaf (17. Februar 2017)




----------



## kommaklar (19. Februar 2017)

Exceed 2017 in L


----------



## metal_beppi (21. Februar 2017)

Strive AL, Race S


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2017)

Da es ja aktuell quasi nur noch Downhiller, Enduros und nix dazwischen gibt, mal wieder ein guter, alter Freerider


----------



## Olivair_ (21. Februar 2017)

Fuer die meisten hier nichts Besonderes, aber es ist auch nur mein erstes MTB. 







Grand Canyon AL 4.9


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2017)

Dann mal viel Spaß damit


----------



## Stefan_S (21. Februar 2017)

Jedes Bike hat seine Daseinsberechtigung! Viel Spaß beim Radeln!


----------



## Olivair_ (21. Februar 2017)

Danke! Die Pedale werde ich moeglichst bald nachruesten. Hier noch ein Bild aus Odense (Daenemark):







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sobchak (22. Februar 2017)

Vor der ersten Probefahrt nach dem Umbau


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2017)

1. oh, ein Igel 

2. die Kette muss noch schwarz


----------



## whurr (23. Februar 2017)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da es ja aktuell quasi nur noch Downhiller, Enduros und nix dazwischen gibt, mal wieder ein guter, alter Freerider


Aber das ist doch in dem Aufbau ein Superenduro und kein Freerider ;-)
Ich finde das FRX immer noch sehr schön und fahre auch mein EX noch sehr gerne.


----------



## whurr (23. Februar 2017)

Da mußte ich doch glatt mal nach einem aktuellem Fotos suchen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch in dem Aufbau ein Superenduro und kein Freerider ;-)
> Ich finde das FRX immer noch sehr schön und fahre auch mein EX noch sehr gerne.


Naja, mit den V2 Bremsen und den Spike 35 Felgen + Procore geht das schon eher Richtung Ballergerät, finde ich. Ok, nicht mit dem Hinterreifen.  Wobei da aktuell eh schon wieder andere drauf sind (Dirt Wizard & Rubber Queen) und der Nobby Nic ist sogar schon verkauft. Die Nutzung im Moment passt auch schon eher zu "Superenduro" -> familiär bedingt im Moment nur Touren, kein Bikepark. Bin auch eben deshalb dabei, es ein bisschen abzuspecken. Gabel von Stahl und Dämpfer von Titan auf Luft (und vor allem beides mit potenterer Dämpfung ) kam im Herbst schon, von MRP Micro und normalem KB auf ovales Absolute Black KB & 77designz Oval Guide und Reverse RCC-790 Lenker mit 77designz Stem und ESI Griffen vor kurzem. Demnächst kommen dann noch schön breite Carbon Felgen und eine Hope Kassette, dann bin ich bei ca. 14,5kg, was ich für so ein stabiles Gerät schon recht gut finde 

Das EX ist auch ein super Bike. Die zwei sehen auch nach artgerechter Haltung aus  Coole Rahmen-Schützer


----------



## der_erce (23. Februar 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> Da mußte ich doch glatt mal nach einem aktuellem Fotos suchen



Sieht aus wie wenn man den Dackeln zum rausgehen einen Regenmantel anzieht. 

Spaß beiseite...was ist das um die Rahmen herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (23. Februar 2017)

Ich würde behaupten Knie- und Schienbeinschoner


----------



## whurr (23. Februar 2017)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten Knie- und Schienbeinschoner


Genau. Macht den Rucksack beim Hochkurbeln leichter.


der_erce schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie wenn man den Dackeln zum rausgehen einen Regenmantel anzieht.


Dann müßte das doch mehr bedecken als nur das Unterrohr 


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Naja, mit den V2 Bremsen und den Spike 35 Felgen + Procore geht das schon eher Richtung Ballergerät, finde ich. Ok, nicht mit dem Hinterreifen.  Wobei da aktuell eh schon wieder andere drauf sind (Dirt Wizard & Rubber Queen) und der Nobby Nic ist sogar schon verkauft. Die Nutzung im Moment passt auch schon eher zu "Superenduro" -> familiär bedingt im Moment nur Touren, kein Bikepark. Bin auch eben deshalb dabei, es ein bisschen abzuspecken. Gabel von Stahl und Dämpfer von Titan auf Luft (und vor allem beides mit potenterer Dämpfung ) kam im Herbst schon, von MRP Micro und normalem KB auf ovales Absolute Black KB & 77designz Oval Guide und Reverse RCC-790 Lenker mit 77designz Stem und ESI Griffen vor kurzem. Demnächst kommen dann noch schön breite Carbon Felgen und eine Hope Kassette, dann bin ich bei ca. 14,5kg, was ich für so ein stabiles Gerät schon recht gut finde
> 
> Das EX ist auch ein super Bike. Die zwei sehen auch nach artgerechter Haltung aus  Coole Rahmen-Schützer


Bergauftretbares Ballergerät trifft es doch sehr gut 
Deine geplanten Umbauten hören sich gut an. Das Zielgewicht auch.
Mein schwarzes wiegt 16kg ohne jegliches Gewichtstuning.
Das weiße konnten wir auf 14,5kg bringen und ich sehe nur noch Potential bei der Feder im Kage.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> Genau. Macht den Rucksack beim Hochkurbeln leichter.


Ich fahre seit Jahren nur noch Knieschoner (außer im Park), damit kann man es sich schenken, die Dinger irgendwo verstauen zu müssen 



whurr schrieb:


> Bergauftretbares Ballergerät trifft es doch sehr gut
> Deine geplanten Umbauten hören sich gut an. Das Zielgewicht auch.
> Mein schwarzes wiegt 16kg ohne jegliches Gewichtstuning.
> Das weiße konnten wir auf 14,5kg bringen und ich sehe nur noch Potential bei der Feder im Kage.


Das Ballerpotential soll auch auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben  Ich reduziere eigentlich nie die Haltbarkeit nennenswert, wenn ich etwas leichteres verbaue. Bei mir gingen gut 200g an der Kurbel (Hone -> Next SL) und gut 100g bei den Pedalen (Vault -> Vault Mg SL - ich brauche so Trittbretter wegen defektem Fuß), dann wird's schon langsam eng. Die Bremse ist auch etwas wuchtig, aber die funktioniert halt auch einfach extrem gut. Die nur wegen des Gewichts (sind auch nur gut 100g) rauszuwerfen, find ich dann doch etwas zu unnötig - zumal ich bei Bremsen fest auf Hope vertraue, was dann auch nicht ganz billig wäre 
Fährt das weiße deine Frau/Freundin? Was für ne Feder bräuchtet ihr da? Habe den Vivid, den ich vor dem DB Air drin hatte, noch im Keller liegen, da ist ne 300er Ti-Feder drauf. Bei der Kurbel gingen 100g mit einer Next SL  Bei den Laufrädern ist oft noch was zu holen, was ist da verbaut? Da hätte ich mit anderen Naben (Tune o. Ä.) auch nochmal etwa 100g/Nabe sparen können, aber ich mag die Hope einfach, mich hat die Hope Kassette ZU sehr gereizt und der LRS kostet auch so schon genug  Und meine aktuellen Hope Naben sind fast 10 Jahre alt und brauchen jetzt zum ersten Mal neue Lager...! 

PS: Hope Kassette 



 




Und hier das neue Cockpit:


----------



## le duy nhut (23. Februar 2017)

UBoot auf Überwasserfahrt.


----------



## whurr (23. Februar 2017)

Meine Holde fährt auch Hope-Naben mit ZTR Flow und eine 250er Feder.
Klar geht da mit einem größeren Haufen Euros noch ein bisschen was an Gewicht ... aber merken wird sie es nicht. 
Bald kommt eine Yari mit MST Kartusche ... die bringt deutlich mehr Fahrvergnügen als die paar Gramm weniger 

Die Hope Kassette sieht wirklich lecker aus.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2017)

Bei Hope/Flow lässt sich nicht viel sinnvoll (!) sparen. Vielleicht ne Flow MK3, wenn die alte schon etwas gelitten hat, evtl. passt da sogar die ERD und man kann die einfach mit den vorhandenen Speichen umspeichen. Ich nehme jetzt gerade nur etwas mehr Geld in die Hand, weil Laufräder und Reifen so ein bisschen mein Fetisch sind  und die halt auch sehr viel zur Fahrdynamik beitragen. Ansonsten finde ich diese Gramm-Jagd mit extremem Geld-Einsatz auch unsinnig.
Schade, hätte ihr die 300er gepasst, hätte ich euch den Vivid wie er ist mal zu testen geschickt, falls ihr Interesse gehabt hättet. Ich vermute eh, dass ich beim DB Air bleiben werde, der passt mir sehr gut.
Die MST Kartusche fahre ich auch  man kann es auf dem unteren Bild erahnen. Die taugt gerade für leichtgewichtige Fahrer sehr gut. Bei der MiCo DH hatte ich 2,5er Öl drin statt 5er und den Rebound auf Anschlag und er war immer noch zu langsam.  Jetzt habe ich deutlich mehr Traktion wenn es richtig rumpelt, weil die Gabel nicht mehr im Federweg versackt, deutliche Entlastung von Armen und Händen und auch deutlich mehr Pop beim Springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I3uchi (24. Februar 2017)

Gerade aus dem Karton geholt


----------



## metal_beppi (25. Februar 2017)

Bestes Wetter im Süden


----------



## der_erce (25. Februar 2017)

Hier mal meine Beiden. Das Spectral hat ein Plastikupgrade bekommen


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Februar 2017)

Ja im Süden isses wolkenlos, temperaturen aber um die 0°...


----------



## I3uchi (25. Februar 2017)

Das Neuron weiter oben hat mein altes Nerve abgelöst. Anbauteile werden soweit möglich neue Besitzer finden, der Rahmen dient als Erinnerungsstück und Raumleuchte für meine Chill-Ecke. Geplant ist eine Montage an der Wand. Ob ich es mit einer Schelle mache oder extra eine Halterung anschaffe, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Stefan_S (25. Februar 2017)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Das Neuron weiter oben hat mein altes Nerve abgelöst. Anbauteile werden soweit möglich neue Besitzer finden, der Rahmen dient als Erinnerungsstück und Raumleuchte für meine Chill-Ecke. Geplant ist eine Montage an der Wand. Ob ich es mit einer Schelle mache oder extra eine Halterung anschaffe, weiß ich noch nicht.


Welches Neuron ist das denn? 

Bringt das mit Einzelteile verkaufen mehr? Hab mein altes Radon Slide ja auch noch im Keller und möchte es langsam verkaufen.


----------



## I3uchi (25. Februar 2017)

Stefan_S schrieb:


> Welches Neuron ist das denn?
> 
> Bringt das mit Einzelteile verkaufen mehr? Hab mein altes Radon Slide ja auch noch im Keller und möchte es langsam verkaufen.



Es ist das Neuron aus diesem Post, AL 9.0 SL, 27,5". Ob der Einzelverkauf mehr bringt oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich denke es kommt auf die Teile an. Den Rahmen zu verkaufen kommt für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## whurr (25. Februar 2017)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Schade, hätte ihr die 300er gepasst, hätte ich euch den Vivid wie er ist mal zu testen geschickt, falls ihr Interesse gehabt hättet. ...


Jo, allerdings und danke für das Angebot! Für ne 300er Feder ist sie zu leicht. Der Kage ist auch auf Ihr Gewicht getunt (Helmchen) ... seit dem ist sie echt happy und will nicht mehr zu Luft zurück.


`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die MST Kartusche fahre ich auch  man kann es auf dem unteren Bild erahnen. Die taugt gerade für leichtgewichtige Fahrer sehr gut. Bei der MiCo DH hatte ich 2,5er Öl drin statt 5er und den Rebound auf Anschlag und er war immer noch zu langsam.  Jetzt habe ich deutlich mehr Traktion wenn es richtig rumpelt, weil die Gabel nicht mehr im Federweg versackt, deutliche Entlastung von Armen und Händen und auch deutlich mehr Pop beim Springen.


Ah, cool, wußte gar nicht, dass es die schon für die alte Lyrik gab. Wir fahren sie im Downhiller in der Boxxer. Als ich hörte, dass es sie bald für die neue Lyrik/Yari geben wird, war die Entscheidung klar. Wobei ich selbst bei der 36er bleibe. Mit der bin ich froh.


----------



## whurr (25. Februar 2017)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Das Neuron weiter oben hat mein altes Nerve abgelöst.


Was für Nerve war das denn und welche Unterschied merkst Du bei Neuron.
Ich hab auch noch ein 2008er Nerve XC ... fahr ich immer noch gerne für die entspannte CC Runde.


----------



## I3uchi (26. Februar 2017)

Ein Nerve AM 8.0x von 2012. 150mm Fahrwerk, 2x10 X0, Elixir 7. Das Neuron hat erst eine Ausfahrt hinter sich. Es klettert besser, die Sitzposition ist zentraler im Rad. Auf steilen Rampen kommt das Vorderrad deutlich später nach oben. Abfahrt geht ähnlich gut (obwohl der Lenkwinkel steiler ist), die Fox Factory-Komponenten sprechen toll an. Dank 650b und quasi gleichem Radstand spurtreuer. Ich verspreche mir außerdem weniger Wartung. Die Elixir z.B. hat mir super gefallen, aber die Bremse wollte seeeehr viel Pflege . Nun ist alles Deore XT, für mich quasi Sorglos-Paket.

Und natürlich hat man auch Lust auf etwas neues gehabt... 

Ach so, falls für Dich relevant: 12,9kg in Rahmengröße L mit NC17 Sudpin II Pro Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woersdorfer (26. Februar 2017)

Was für ein Wetter heute.


----------



## Stefan_S (26. Februar 2017)

Ihr habt es gut mit dem Wetter... In Hamburg mal wieder ganz mies.


----------



## whurr (26. Februar 2017)

I3uchi schrieb:


> Ein Nerve AM 8.0x von 2012...


Ah, da bist Du ja mit dem Federweg runtergegangen. Ist ja eher untypisch. Meistens wächst der mehrfach bis man doch wieder in Richtung weniger schielt.
Viel Spaß mit dem Neuron. Das mit dem Was-Neues-Wollen kenn ich nur zu gut 
Mit den Bremsen solltest Du glücklicher werden. Ich hab auch fast alle Avids durch Shimano ersetzt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> Ah, cool, wußte gar nicht, dass es die schon für die alte Lyrik gab. Wir fahren sie im Downhiller in der Boxxer. Als ich hörte, dass es sie bald für die neue Lyrik/Yari geben wird, war die Entscheidung klar. Wobei ich selbst bei der 36er bleibe. Mit der bin ich froh.


Das gab es anscheinend auch nie offiziell... ist wohl eine Adaption der Boxxer Dämpfung. Geht jedenfalls sehr gut


----------



## Konietzko (27. Februar 2017)

Canyon Strive AL 7.0 2016 / erster Ritt 2017


----------



## -JimmY- (4. März 2017)

Bereit für 2017. 

Neu sind:
- BikeYoke Revive 160 mm
- Magura MT5 mit HC-Hebeln (allerdings schon seit Nov. 2016)
- Huberbuchsen für den Inline


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtO (4. März 2017)

Mein Spectral mal in dreckig. Habe wieder einen etwas längeren Vorbau angebaut (von 35 auf 50) und bin jetzt mit dem Mittelweg deutlich zufriedener. Liebe Grüße


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2017)

Mein FRX nochmal als Schattenspiel mit flauschigem Hintergrund (Foto vom 6. 12. 2016)





Instagram: smubob254 (brand f**king new  )


----------



## Haginatter (5. März 2017)

Gestern unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_S (5. März 2017)

Gestern unterwegs  

War gar nicht so matschig wie sonst.

2017 Neuron AL 9.9 - ich bin sooo zufrieden!


----------



## TobiTheDuck (5. März 2017)

Nur bisschen um Frankfurt rumgefahren und gekuckt ob alles läuft - aber besser als nix.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. März 2017)




----------



## mtO (5. März 2017)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>




Wunderschön. Maximaler Neid stellt sich ein. Sieht absolut klasse aus, die Saint Bremse(griffe) finde ich ist optisch ein Highlight.


----------



## mtO (5. März 2017)

Keine Ahnung warum da ein "1." steht, bekomme es auch nicht weg, sry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Sleyver (5. März 2017)

Hier mal die beiden Canyons von mir und meiner besseren Hälfte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (5. März 2017)

mtO schrieb:


> Mein Spectral mal in dreckig. Habe wieder einen etwas längeren Vorbau angebaut (von 35 auf 50) und bin jetzt mit dem Mittelweg deutlich zufriedener. Liebe Grüße Anhang anzeigen 580677



Warum wieder auf 50? Hab aktuell auch nen 35er drauf. 

Hier mal zwei Ausfahrten von heut und gestern mit meinem Volksrad.


----------



## mtO (5. März 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Warum wieder auf 50? Hab aktuell auch nen 35er drauf.
> 
> Hier mal zwei Ausfahrten von heut und gestern mit meinem Volksrad.



Ich fahre einen S Rahmen und hatte wenn ich ein eingermaßenes Knielot hatte, immer das Gefühl recht gedrungen und nah am Lenker zu sein, jetzt ist es etwas gestreckter und ein guter Kompromiss. Ich denke wenn es nochmal ein Speci würde, dann ggf. ein M Rahmen.
Ich bin ca. 1,70m und hatte beim testen vor Ort (also in Koblenz) einen S Rahmen empfohlen bekommen. Da es mein erstes richtiges MTB ist, hatte ich noch keine Vorstellung davon ob jetzt eine Nummer größer Sinn macht oder nicht und habe mich auf den Herrn verlassen. Nichts desto trotz bin ich auch mit dem S sehr zufrieden jetzt!


----------



## penntuete (5. März 2017)

War bei mir das gleiche. Man kann sagen die Canyon Rahmen fallen eher klein aus.


----------



## Flamer (5. März 2017)




----------



## Flamer (5. März 2017)

Meine Trailrakete mit neuer Gabel.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2017)

@mtO: ich bin auch mal verschiedene Spectrals probegefahren. Empfehlung von Canyon: Größe M (bei 1,80m und 86cm Schrittlänge), Ergebnis der Probefahrten: M für mich unfahrbar kurz, L perfekt. Genau so auch das Ergebnis bei meinem FRX, aber das habe ich schon bewusst so gekauft, weil ich den längeren Reach mit 35er Vorbau haben wollte. Seit ein paar Wochen mit 36er Vorbau, um genau zu sein


----------



## der_erce (6. März 2017)

mtO schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen S Rahmen und hatte wenn ich ein eingermaßenes Knielot hatte, immer das Gefühl recht gedrungen und nah am Lenker zu sein, jetzt ist es etwas gestreckter und ein guter Kompromiss. Ich denke wenn es nochmal ein Speci würde, dann ggf. ein M Rahmen.
> Ich bin ca. 1,70m und hatte beim testen vor Ort (also in Koblenz) einen S Rahmen empfohlen bekommen. Da es mein erstes richtiges MTB ist, hatte ich noch keine Vorstellung davon ob jetzt eine Nummer größer Sinn macht oder nicht und habe mich auf den Herrn verlassen. Nichts desto trotz bin ich auch mit dem S sehr zufrieden jetzt!



Ah ok. Ich bin 172cm groß und fahre M. Bisher gefällt mir der 35mm Vorbau. Mal sehen wie es sich in etwas ambitionierteren Anstiegen verhält. Aber so extrem merke ich den Unterschied nicht wirklich bisher. Vielleicht auch weil ich noch nicht sooo viel mit dem 50er gefahren bin.


----------



## mtO (6. März 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ah ok. Ich bin 172cm groß und fahre M. Bisher gefällt mir der 35mm Vorbau. Mal sehen wie es sich in etwas ambitionierteren Anstiegen verhält. Aber so extrem merke ich den Unterschied nicht wirklich bisher. Vielleicht auch weil ich noch nicht sooo viel mit dem 50er gefahren bin.



Ja vorher war bei meinem ja ein 60er dran, und ich wollte quasi das andere extrem kennenlernen. Der 50er ist wie gesagt ein guter Kompromiss aus beiden.


----------



## bxranger (6. März 2017)

Bin seit einer Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines Spectral CF 9.0 in L


----------



## Stefan_x86 (6. März 2017)

Hat jemand nen Exceed in Größe XL und könnte davon mal nen Foto machen und hochladen bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penntuete (7. März 2017)

Bremsenhochzeit


----------



## Terencehill82 (7. März 2017)

penntuete schrieb:


> Bremsenhochzeit


Die habe ich bei mir auch montiert.
Gibt kaum besseres.
Allerdings habe ich etwas gebraucht bis sie wirklich schleiffrei gesessen hat.


----------



## chinamann (7. März 2017)

Schönes Teil! Ist das ein Neuron oder Spectral Rahmen?


----------



## penntuete (7. März 2017)

Von dem Nerve AL 7.9 ist nur der Rahmen geblieben. Baujahr 2016.


----------



## JackZero (11. März 2017)

So, trau mich jetzt auch mal, habe ein selber aufgebautes Torque und ein Spectral von der Stange, habe allerdings mittels Folierung den Rahmen etwas gestaltet


----------



## Boardi05 (12. März 2017)

War ein gute WE

gestern



 

heute


----------



## knuddelbaers (16. März 2017)

Der Frühling kommt so langsam


----------



## eLLWeeBee (16. März 2017)




----------



## carasc (18. März 2017)

bei Hohenstein-Ernstthal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitschundCo (18. März 2017)




----------



## boblike (18. März 2017)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


>


Du musst ja ein Riese sein!?


----------



## eLLWeeBee (19. März 2017)

Woran siehst du das? Am Spacerturm oder am Sattelstützenauszug? 
Bin knapp unter 2 Meter.


----------



## a18tlau (19. März 2017)




----------



## stonehill (20. März 2017)

eLLWeeBee schrieb:


> Woran siehst du das? Am Spacerturm oder am Sattelstützenauszug?
> Bin knapp unter 2 Meter.


@eLLWeeBee Ist das ein "XL"-Rahmen?


----------



## eLLWeeBee (20. März 2017)

stonehill schrieb:


> @eLLWeeBee Ist das ein "XL"-Rahmen?



Natürlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (21. März 2017)




----------



## Pixelsign (21. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich missbrauche den gut besuchten Bilderthread mal für folgende Frage (es sei mir bitte verziehen  ). Hat zufällig jemand aus dem Raum *Dresden* ein *Spectral in Größe M* (650b, 596mm Oberrohr horizontal) auf dem man mal probesitzen könnte? Ich bin mit meinen 180 cm Körpergröße und 85 cm SL etwas unschlüssig, ob die M schon etwas zu kurz ausfällt.

Vllt ergibt sich ja was, ich würde mich über eine PN freuen  !


----------



## Orikson (21. März 2017)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen 180 cm Körpergröße und 85 cm SL etwas unschlüssig, ob die M schon etwas zu kurz ausfällt.


Dafür gibt's hier ja eigentlich das (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2015-2016-2017.722354/) Thema...

Aber um nicht nur zu meckern: Mir kommt mein Spectral in L bei 185 cm Körpergröße zu groß vor, trotz Sattel ganz vorne und 35 mm Vorbau. Probesitzten kann aber natürlich nicht schaden


----------



## Swenna (21. März 2017)

Antrieb 1x11 X0
Bremse Guide RSC
Gabel Pike 160 mm (FAST Suspension)
Reverb Stealth
DMR Defy / Spank Spike
Hope Pro 4 + Tech Enduro
NC17 Sudpin III S-Pro Pedal


----------



## Specialair (24. März 2017)

Fertig für die neue Saison.


----------



## Andreas84 (24. März 2017)

Orikson schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's hier ja eigentlich das (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-spectral-al-2015-2016-2017.722354/) Thema...
> 
> Aber um nicht nur zu meckern: Mir kommt mein Spectral in L bei 185 cm Körpergröße zu groß vor, trotz Sattel ganz vorne und 35 mm Vorbau. Probesitzten kann aber natürlich nicht schaden



Wirklich?
Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du den?


----------



## whurr (25. März 2017)

Specialair schrieb:


> Fertig für die neue Saison.


Nice ... das sieht ja mal schnell, leicht und gut aus.


----------



## AndreasMayer (25. März 2017)

Hallo ,
es sind ja einige schöne Bikes dabei,
@Swenna wie breit ist den der Lenker ?der sieht mächtig aus!

@All ,leider muss ich etwas Off Topic gehn.....ich hoffe mir wird verziehen?!

ich benötige die großen Canyon Aufkleber die an dem Spectral MY 2016 sind,
hat jemand dafür ne Bezugsquelle?
Canyon bietet nichts an und kann die auch nicht herstellen

vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.
gerne auch via PN

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Swenna (25. März 2017)

@AndreasMayer 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Spank/Spike-800-Race-Bar-15mm-31-8-Riser-Lenker-p40301/

*Breite:* 800 mm


----------



## penntuete (25. März 2017)

Erster Ausritt ins Lockwitztal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (25. März 2017)




----------



## TobiTheDuck (26. März 2017)

Erste längere Fahrt mit Tubeless, nachgeschmierten Lagern...und endlich wieder kurzer Hose!


----------



## carasc (27. März 2017)

Spectral Al EX


----------



## Bikeradar (27. März 2017)




----------



## TobiTheDuck (27. März 2017)

...mit Graffiti hab ich auch noch welche!


----------



## T!ll (27. März 2017)




----------



## Orikson (27. März 2017)

Andreas84 schrieb:


> Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du den?



Schrittlänge ist 84 cm


----------



## Stolle12 (27. März 2017)




----------



## urban_overload (28. März 2017)

Spectral AL 7.0 2016, Pedale NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasMayer (29. März 2017)

@Swenna  alles klar danke.


----------



## Airigh (30. März 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Spectral AL 7.0 2016, Pedale NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 589018
> Anhang anzeigen 589019


Sieht so nach Hameau aus


----------



## urban_overload (30. März 2017)

Airigh schrieb:


> Sieht so nach Hameau aus


----------



## ostseeracer (31. März 2017)




----------



## MitschundCo (1. April 2017)

ostseeracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 589855 Anhang anzeigen 589856 Anhang anzeigen 589854



Schwere Kost


----------



## ostseeracer (1. April 2017)

Nein ist alles bio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (1. April 2017)

Gestern in der, abgesehen von den paar Seen, ziemlich öden Schorfheide.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. April 2017)




----------



## adsiebenaz (1. April 2017)

Auf dem Kappelmountain mit der Drecksau


----------



## urban_overload (2. April 2017)

Blick auf Wien.


----------



## waldi28 (2. April 2017)

Familienausflug, heute nur zu dritt.


----------



## urban_overload (2. April 2017)

Was für ein traumhafter Tag heute.


----------



## woersdorfer (2. April 2017)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Suchbild - was fehlt?


----------



## TobiTheDuck (2. April 2017)

Das Kettenöl. Und außerdem die Kette. 


@urban_overload : Fotografierst du mit Ultraweitwinkel? Wenn das Vorderrad nahe am Bildrand ist, wirkt das so oval - oder ist das so?


----------



## penntuete (2. April 2017)

GoPro Test in der Dresdner Heide


----------



## woersdorfer (2. April 2017)

TobiTheDuck schrieb:


> Das Kettenöl. Und außerdem die Kette.


Richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (2. April 2017)

@TobiTheDuck : Ich glaube, da verzerrt die Kamera meines Handys ein wenig...


----------



## rico09 (5. April 2017)

Guten Abend


----------



## Bikeradar (6. April 2017)

Döberitzer Heide bei Berlin


----------



## Stolle12 (7. April 2017)




----------



## mohlo (8. April 2017)

Heute mal mit Zeiteisen unterwegs...


----------



## Stefan_S (8. April 2017)

Fleißig fleißig. Aber so einen großen Wecker hatte ich auch mal - Garmin fēnix 3 - und das Teil hat leider immer Stellen auf dem Handrücken erzeugt weil viel zu groß. Bin dann auf eine vivoactive HR ausgewichen und seitdem merke ich die Uhr am Handgelenk gar nicht mehr. Leider extrem anfällig ich hab schon 3x tauschen müssen. 

Morgen geht es los mit dem Canyon, ich freue mich schon sehr.


----------



## Idracab (9. April 2017)

Erster Ride mit meinem neuen Strive ❤ ein Wahnsinn....


----------



## JackZero (9. April 2017)

Endlich kann man in gewisse Höhen ohne Schnee


----------



## Boardi05 (9. April 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penntuete (9. April 2017)

Unterwegs mit meinem Sohn ...


----------



## TobiTheDuck (9. April 2017)

Das war der bisher schönste Tag des Jahres: Wärmer, grüner und es riecht wieder nach Pinien - und alle Leute gut gelaunt.


----------



## kaptan (9. April 2017)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2134090]
	
[/URL]


----------



## kaptan (9. April 2017)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sleyver (9. April 2017)

Heute mal wieder unterwegs gewesen. Hier das Bike meiner Holden ;-)


----------



## Pornokarl (10. April 2017)

Hier Mal mein Spectral CF EX mit ein paar Updates für 2017:
CC Inline IL
Carbonice Eva II
Carbonice Max
Gabaruk 30T Oval KB
Enve RSR Lenker
Tubless
11,7 kg incl. Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLLWeeBee (10. April 2017)

Welche rahmengröße?


----------



## Pornokarl (10. April 2017)

M


----------



## JackZero (10. April 2017)

hier noch ein Bild von der letzten Tour mit Nachwuchs


----------



## Scotty_Genius (10. April 2017)

Mein Strive! Neu ist der dämpfer und der frühling


----------



## stonehill (10. April 2017)

-Pornokarl- schrieb:


> Hier Mal mein Spectral CF EX mit ein paar Updates für 2017:
> CC Inline IL
> Carbonice Eva II
> Carbonice Max
> ...


@-Pornokarl-  Hattest du den alten CC DB Air Inline schon? Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem neuen? Gern auch per PN.


----------



## Pornokarl (10. April 2017)

Jup, das ist quasi der Alte! Jetzt im Februar kam das Angebot von Cane Creek die alten Inlines auf IL Update zu lassen. Das Update mich im Garantiezeitraum 85 € über Cosmic sports gekostet!
Bin bis jetzt nur ein Paar Meter Straße gefahren, das Ansprechverhalten ist schonmal definitiv besser, viel mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen. Er soll ja höher im Federweg stehen, das wird sich zeigen. Bei der kurzen Probefahrt hat er - siehe Bild oben - schon ordentlich Federweg genutzt... Evtl brauch ich da doch Mal noch einen zusätzlichen Volumenspacer! Ich werde berichten! Aber Schwarz ist ja schonmal gut


----------



## hanne86 (10. April 2017)

Mein Spectral AL EX mit Schwalbe Bereifung, Sixpack Cockpit und Maguras MT5 Bremse. Ich bin begeistert vom Rad!


----------



## penntuete (10. April 2017)

Das Bike gefällt mir in Aluminium Optik auch richtig gut!


----------



## Stefan_S (10. April 2017)

echt tolle Bilder. Warum dreht man eigentlich den Dämpfer um? Meiner Logik nach kommt da doch nur unnütz Dreck an die Dichtung??


----------



## stonehill (12. April 2017)

Stefan_S schrieb:


> echt tolle Bilder. Warum dreht man eigentlich den Dämpfer um? Meiner Logik nach kommt da doch nur unnütz Dreck an die Dichtung??



Beim Cane Creek kommst du sonst schlecht an den Climb Switch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanF. (12. April 2017)

Mir und dem Grand Canyon vorhin die Sporen gegeben.


----------



## JackZero (12. April 2017)

Heute nochmal das gute Wetter genutzt, ab morgen solls ja regnen


----------



## HiddenTrack (14. April 2017)

Möchte da doch auch mal was zur Galerie beitragen. War mal ein AL6.0. Original ist an sich nur noch der Rahmen.


----------



## TobiTheDuck (15. April 2017)

Baum kaputt. Ich war´s nicht.


----------



## kaptan (15. April 2017)




----------



## JackZero (15. April 2017)

Heute mal den Freerider raus geholt, wird Zeit das die Parks öffnen.


----------



## urban_overload (15. April 2017)

Feine Trailrunde. Bisserl gatschig war's.


----------



## bxranger (16. April 2017)




----------



## TobiTheDuck (16. April 2017)

Zu den Feiertagen auch an euch mein kleiner Ostergruß:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keF (19. April 2017)

Stefan_S schrieb:


> echt tolle Bilder. Warum dreht man eigentlich den Dämpfer um? Meiner Logik nach kommt da doch nur unnütz Dreck an die Dichtung??



Damit die Schaumstoffringe ständig geschmiert sind und das Rad nicht auf den Kopf stellen muss. Ich halte nichts davon,....gerade weil in dem Fall die Tauchrohre eher beschädigt werden können als die Standrohre. Naja,...hauptsache mal was neues


----------



## filiale (19. April 2017)

keF schrieb:


> Damit die Schaumstoffringe ständig geschmiert sind und das Rad nicht auf den Kopf stellen muss. Ich halte nichts davon,....gerade weil in dem Fall die Tauchrohre eher beschädigt werden können als die Standrohre. Naja,...hauptsache mal was neues



Die Foxdämpfer die ich bisher geöffnet habe hatten keine Schaumstoffringe, nur normale Dichtungsringe. Eventuell verwechselst Du das mit der Gabel, da sind die ölgetränkten Schaumstoffringe unter den Staubabstreifern, da sollte das Rad ab und an gewendet werden.


----------



## keF (19. April 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Foxdämpfer die ich bisher geöffnet habe hatten keine Schaumstoffringe, nur normale Dichtungsringe. Eventuell verwechselst Du das mit der Gabel, da sind die ölgetränkten Schaumstoffringe unter den Staubabstreifern, da sollte das Rad ab und an gewendet werden.



Ja stimmt..ich habe sofort an die Gabel gedacht.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. April 2017)

Der Gerät - rennfertig.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (21. April 2017)

Schön, nur die Felgendecals passen nicht wirklich ins farbkonzept.


----------



## skoske (22. April 2017)

... mein 2014er Spectral AL nach dem ausgiebigen Frühjahrsputz wieder in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (22. April 2017)

Bärlauch galore.


----------



## Stolle12 (23. April 2017)

Mit Bärlauchgarnierung kann ich auch dienen


----------



## Monnemmer (23. April 2017)

Update bei meinem Torque. Neue Laufräder und Gabel. Von 200mm runter auf 180mm. Bin gespannt ob ich es bereuen werde


----------



## adsiebenaz (23. April 2017)

Wenn ich Bärlauch höre bin ich direkt dabei [emoji1]


----------



## TobiTheDuck (23. April 2017)

*Die große Bärlauch-Galerie - Teil 2  *


----------



## Boardi05 (23. April 2017)

Gestern, klene Abfahrt gmacht


----------



## Colonel Hogan (24. April 2017)

Der kleine Bruder meines Strive und mein Donnerbuddy


----------



## urban_overload (24. April 2017)

Heute am Heimweg von einer kleinen After-Work-Runde. Bike und Bier (naja, fast, Radler ), was will Mann mehr?  



 

P.S. Eigentlich wollt' ich mein Spectral heute nach der Arbeit ja putzen, aber bei DEM Wetter - no effin' way. Die Gatschschicht am Unterrohr ist mittlerweile sicher schon einen halben Zentimeter dick.


----------



## Stefan_S (24. April 2017)

Komm in den Norden da ist seit 10 Tagen mit dem schlimmsten Aprilwetter zu rechnen. Dann hättest du Zeit zum putzen gehabt ;-)

Gut besser Gösser

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## urban_overload (25. April 2017)

Schön und gut, aber wo soll ich denn da *mountain*biken? 

Ah, ein Kenner. Auslandsösterreicher oder regelmäßiger Österreich-Urlauber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_S (25. April 2017)

Harburger Berge. Ist ungewohnt. Immer Zug auf der Kette.


----------



## darkman123 (27. April 2017)

Canyon Nerve AL 6.0


----------



## poekelz (28. April 2017)

Hier mal mein GC 2016:


----------



## floleerau (29. April 2017)

So hier Mal mein DHX mit neuem Lenker,Vorbau und Dämpfer


----------



## All_mtn (30. April 2017)

Mein Spectral AL 5.0 2016

Neu sind:
- 1x11 Shimano XT Schaltwerk
- XT Kassette 11-46 Zähne
- Kurbel Race Face Aeffect 30 Zähne
- Lenker Spank Oozy Trail 760
- Reifen vorne Fat Albert & hinten Nobby Nic


----------



## Stefan_S (1. Mai 2017)

Nachdem ich im Januar-Februar gut 300 km im Schnee und Matsch gefahren bin und danach nochmal so gut 100 hab ich mal Erbamen gehabt und das Bike geschrubbt. Heraus gekommen ist ein Bike, welches man wohl wieder in den Laden stellen könnte 

2017er Neuron AL 9.9, L (20"), stealth


----------



## BenniM (1. Mai 2017)

[gelöscht]


----------



## Stolle12 (1. Mai 2017)




----------



## Stefan_S (2. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiTheDuck (2. Mai 2017)

@BenniM : Sieht schön dort aus, wo ist das denn?


----------



## der_erce (3. Mai 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Der kleine Bruder meines Strive und mein Donnerbuddy
> Anhang anzeigen 597446



Mir gefallen die Onza´s auf deinem Spectral. Hab ja auch das silberne 8.0 EX und schon mit den Skinwalls gehadert.  Nur dein Mudguard...will mir nicht so gefallen...Funktion lass ich natürlich außer Acht!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Mai 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Onza´s auf deinem Spectral. Hab ja auch das silberne 8.0 EX und schon mit den Skinwalls gehadert.  Nur dein Mudguard...will mir nicht so gefallen...Funktion lass ich natürlich außer Acht!


Danke. 
Hast du deins auch vor kurzem erst bekommen?
Ja mit dem Mudguard bin ich auch nit so zufrieden. 
Hab den gleichen auch am Strive da war er noch schwarz/grau dieses Jahr is er schwarz/weiß
Oder meinst du generell wegen der Form?


----------



## linzinator (3. Mai 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hast du deins auch vor kurzem erst bekommen?
> Ja mit dem Mudguard bin ich auch nit so zufrieden.
> Hab den gleichen auch am Strive da war er noch schwarz/grau dieses Jahr is er schwarz/weiß
> Oder meinst du generell wegen der Form?




Wo warst du denn da auf dem Bild unterwegs?

Gruß aus Bous


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Mai 2017)

linzinator schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn da auf dem Bild unterwegs?
> 
> Gruß aus Bous


Quasi bei mir hinterm Haus
Gruß vom Hoxberg


----------



## der_erce (3. Mai 2017)

schbiker schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hast du deins auch vor kurzem erst bekommen?
> Ja mit dem Mudguard bin ich auch nit so zufrieden.
> Hab den gleichen auch am Strive da war er noch schwarz/grau dieses Jahr is er schwarz/weiß
> Oder meinst du generell wegen der Form?



Ne - hab meins zwar auch aus dem Outlet - aber ich hab im Dezember zugeschlagen. Zum Mudguard - einfach weil er da ist und so nicht ins Bild/Bike passt. Am FRX hatte ich auch mal einen dran - mittlerweile wieder runter. Mal schauen ob ich wieder einen drauf mach. Bisl funzt das schon - also nicht vollends fürn selbigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniM (3. Mai 2017)

TobiTheDuck schrieb:


> @BenniM : Sieht schön dort aus, wo ist das denn?



Ist in Finale.


----------



## TobiTheDuck (3. Mai 2017)

Obwohl ich da noch nie war, hab ich´s mir fast gedacht, irgendwie wiedererkannt. Muss ich auch mal angehen, Bike-Urlaub. 

Bis dahin halt Fotos von daheim. Hier an einem schönen See...direkt neben dem Frankfurter Flughafen.


----------



## BenniM (3. Mai 2017)

Sieht auch nett aus ... Finale ist definitiv einen Besuch wert.


----------



## boblike (4. Mai 2017)

TobiTheDuck schrieb:


> Obwohl ich da noch nie war, hab ich´s mir fast gedacht, irgendwie wiedererkannt. Muss ich auch mal angehen, Bike-Urlaub.
> 
> Bis dahin halt Fotos von daheim. Hier an einem schönen See...direkt neben dem Frankfurter Flughafen. Anhang anzeigen 600676


Wo genau ist das, komme aus Darmstadt.


----------



## Powtin (4. Mai 2017)

Kleinen Abstecher nach Südtirol gemacht am Wochenende. Spectral und Strive zu sehen.


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2017)

Müßte in Kelsterbach sein.


----------



## TobiTheDuck (4. Mai 2017)

boblike schrieb:


> Wo genau ist das, komme aus Darmstadt.





filiale schrieb:


> Müßte in Kelsterbach sein.



Genau, der Mönchwaldsee nördlich der nordwestlichen Landebahn.
Ganz nett, aber auch nur ein See, da extra aus Darmstadt hinzugurken lohnt sich nicht. Wenn man sowieso den Flughafen umrundet kommt man da halt vorbei.


----------



## LTPCS (5. Mai 2017)

Mein Nerve AL 650B
Auf dem Bild noch Serie.. hab 1-2 Sachen geändert.. werd mal n Foto machen die Tage 
Wenn ich mir den Thread so anschaue, bestätigt sich es wiedermal, das Canyon doch aktuell die mit Abstand schönsten Räder baut...


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2017)

Torax[kona] schrieb:


> bestätigt sich es wiedermal, das Canyon doch aktuell die mit Abstand schönsten Räder baut...



zu 99% richtig...es fehlt nur noch ein Rad mit liegendem Dämpfer aus Carbon


----------



## TheDUrb (5. Mai 2017)

Heute bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (5. Mai 2017)

Wäscheleinen kürzen!
Dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Velo-X (5. Mai 2017)

Gleich zwei Strives in Finale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehill (6. Mai 2017)

Bei dem Rabatt hab ich noch mal zugeschlagen und mir diesmal einen XL-Rahmen ergattert. Bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden, erster artgerechter Test steht aber noch aus.


----------



## Bikeradar (7. Mai 2017)

unterwegs beim Stoneman Miriquidi "Silber" 05/17


----------



## Andreas84 (7. Mai 2017)

moi, wie ist das Wetter da im Erzgebirge?
Alles gut fahrbar?
Nach nun 2x Silber im Vorjahr würden wir gerne Gold probieren und Samstag der 13.05 kämme da schonmal in Frage.


----------



## Bikeradar (7. Mai 2017)

Andreas84 schrieb:


> moi, wie ist das Wetter da im Erzgebirge?
> Alles gut fahrbar?
> Nach nun 2x Silber im Vorjahr würden wir gerne Gold probieren und Samstag der 13.05 kämme da schonmal in Frage.



mojen, ick sag mal so:
Der erte Tag war TOP aber Regen und Schmelzwasser und die Sicht von 10m machten es mir am zweiten Tag Bergauf/ab auch nicht einfacher. Da ist es von Vorteil wenn man weiß was hinter der nächsten Kurve wartet 
Dazu sind noch zwei schiebe/trage Passagen gekommen was ich den Waldarbeitern zu verdanken hatte!
"Gold" find ich schon sehr Ambitioniert, habe selbst jetzt 12:30std ohne Pausen gebraucht! 

Das schreit nach wiederholung bei sommerlichen Temperaturen!


----------



## Andreas84 (7. Mai 2017)

Ich nehmen mal an das das Tragen und schieben auf der Tschechischen Seite war oder?? Nach der Abfahrt vom Blatensky vrch!?


----------



## Bikeradar (7. Mai 2017)

Andreas84 schrieb:


> Ich nehmen mal an das das Tragen und schieben auf der Tschechischen Seite war oder?? Nach der Abfahrt vom Blatensky vrch!?



zum Blatensky musste ich einen Umweg nehmen da mir die durchfahrt untersagt wurde, die andere war zur Auffahrt zum Plesivec!


----------



## Andreas84 (7. Mai 2017)

Klingt ja nicht so prall....
Wir haben letztes Jahr im Mai ca 11h reine Fahrzeit gehabt und Ende Oktober, bei absolutem Sauwetter fast 14h...
Also im Oktober was zu probieren kann ich niemandem empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (7. Mai 2017)




----------



## 0die (7. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Bilder hier. Die haben bei meiner Fahrradsuche sehr geholfen


----------



## thetom82 (9. Mai 2017)

0die schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen Bilder hier. Die haben bei meiner Fahrradsuche sehr geholfen Anhang anzeigen 601891



Super, so soll das sein.

Ist das eine Topeak-Satteltasche?
Wenn ja VORSICHT wenn sie dreckig ist. Hatte die leider auch mal. Sobald Dreck auf dem Reisverschluss ist kann der sich seitlich öffnen.
Hat mich schon ein Multitool und etwas Kleingeld gekostet . Wenn du sie öffnen musst wenn Sie verdreckt ist unbedingt vor dem schließen abputzen.


----------



## Powtin (9. Mai 2017)

Grad vom Wochenende 2 Damen auf Strive und Spectral unterwegs beide Custom Build vom Farbkonzept. Leider nicht so gut zu erkennen auf dem Bild.





ps. steht auch zur Wahl zum FdT heute.


----------



## RaceFace89 (10. Mai 2017)

Old but Gold - Mein Torque '17
14,5 kg


----------



## whurr (10. Mai 2017)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Old but Gold - Mein Torque '17
> 14,5 kg


Nice! 
Das hat aber auch schon die ein und andere Frischzellenkur hinter sich 
Welcher Jahrgang ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (10. Mai 2017)

whurr schrieb:


> Nice!
> Das hat aber auch schon die ein und andere Frischzellenkur hinter sich
> Welcher Jahrgang ist das denn?



Ohja, die ein oder andere, Baujahr 2007  als FR 9.0 und erste Hand


----------



## whurr (10. Mai 2017)

cool ... ein Jahrzehnt-Bike


----------



## downhill3004 (11. Mai 2017)

Heute ausgepackt.
GC AL 6.9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## snemelc (12. Mai 2017)

Nach dem Dämpfer-Upgrade:


----------



## Stefan_S (13. Mai 2017)

mal wieder mein 2017er Neuron AL 9.9 in den Harburger Bergen (südlich von Hamburg) Abschnitt Rosengarten  Man kann hier sehr wohl ein bissl *Mountain*biken 

Gestern fiel mir auf, wie schön das Rad den Berg hoch fährt. Mein Arbeitskollege hatte mich noch vorm 29er gewarnt von wegen... er müsse immer absteigen weil das Vorderrad hoch kommt - hab ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Andreas84 (14. Mai 2017)

Stoneman Miriquidi Gold done


----------



## filiale (14. Mai 2017)

Andreas84 schrieb:


> Stoneman Miriquidi Gold done



wozu hast du licht montiert. bist du im dunkeln gefahren ?


----------



## TobiTheDuck (15. Mai 2017)

Für die Distanz und Höhe an nur einem Tag braucht´s wohl auch die Nacht. Also ich bräuchte sogar mehrere Nächte... 
RESPEKT!


----------



## Andreas84 (15. Mai 2017)

Wie TobiTheDuck schon schrieb, bei solchen Distanzen weiß man nie ob das alles gut geht.
Mit nem Platten oder irgend einem anderen Defekt wird man gan z schnell mal in der Zeit zurück geworfen und dann wird es eng mit dem Tageslicht.
Eigentlich haben wir aber nur für die letzte Abfahrt vom Fichtelberg Licht benötigt weil es da schon sehr schummerig war.
Alles in allem haben wir laut Strava eine Fahrzeit von 12h11min benötigt. Aber in Summe mit Pausen natürlich ne Ecke länger...


----------



## a18tlau (18. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (19. Mai 2017)

…


----------



## TobiTheDuck (21. Mai 2017)

Heute Vormittag im Taunus...


----------



## adsiebenaz (23. Mai 2017)

Mal wieder aufm Breitenstein


----------



## rmfausi (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo an Alle, ich schaue seit längerem mal wieder hier vorbei. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild von einem Spectral AL in diesem 2017er rot? Die roten die ich gesehen habe ist m. E. noch die "alte" Farbe. Auf der HP von Canyon sieht das rot sehr knallig und "billig" aus. Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen. Gruß rmfausi 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyKN (23. Mai 2017)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle, ich schaue seit längerem mal wieder hier vorbei. Hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild von einem Spectral AL in diesem 2017er rot? Die roten die ich gesehen habe ist m. E. noch die "alte" Farbe. Auf der HP von Canyon sieht das rot sehr knallig und "billig" aus. Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen. Gruß rmfausi
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk



Das hier?
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05...m_medium=manufacturer_board&utm_campaign=news


----------



## urban_overload (23. Mai 2017)

Update an meinem Spectral: MKII vorne gegen einen Baron Projekt getauscht. War ja bis jetzt schon sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, aber mit dem potenteren Reifen vorne geht das Ding nochmal um ein Eckhaus geiler.


----------



## stonehill (23. Mai 2017)

Ein letztes Mal soll es noch in die Galerie. 
Wer Interesse hat: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/956321-canyon-spectral-al-7-0-ex


----------



## rmfausi (23. Mai 2017)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Das hier?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05...m_medium=manufacturer_board&utm_campaign=news



Vielen Dank, ja genau das. Die Farbe finde ich immer noch recht unschön, alternativ gibts ja wie immer bei Canyon auch schwarz. 
Das blaue ist auch kein Sympathieträger für mich. 
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-n-d-y (25. Mai 2017)

Neue Saison, neuer Look, mit dem neuen CC coil cs, haben meine neon-gelben Decals leider weichen müssen, sah zum einen bescheiden aus in Verbindung mit dem Gold des Dämpfers und leider waren die Decals eh schon übelst verballert vom letzten Jahr! Also jetzt mal in Silber


----------



## Velo-X (25. Mai 2017)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Neue Saison, neuer Look, mit dem neuen CC coil cs, haben meine neon-gelben Decals leider weichen müssen, sah zum einen bescheiden aus in Verbindung mit dem Gold des Dämpfers und leider waren die Decals eh schon übelst verballert vom letzten Jahr! Also jetzt mal in Silber
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 607956 Anhang anzeigen 607957


Da würde ich die Gabel Decals gegen Stealth tauschen - dann wäre es für mich perfekt.


----------



## JackZero (25. Mai 2017)




----------



## Barney_1 (28. Mai 2017)

Habe auch Zuwachs bekommen:





Barney_1


----------



## TobiTheDuck (28. Mai 2017)

Das ist ein krasses Blau, gefällt mir, fährt mir hoffentlich mal über´n Weg so eines!

Bei dem Wetter muss auch mal ne Pause erlaubt sein...


----------



## Stefan_S (1. Juni 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Da würde ich die Gabel Decals gegen Stealth tauschen - dann wäre es für mich perfekt.



Wo bekommt man denn Stealth Aufkleber passend her? Ich hab überlegt die abzuziehen bei meinem Neuron...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (1. Juni 2017)

Stefan_S schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn Stealth Aufkleber passend her? Ich hab überlegt die abzuziehen bei meinem Neuron...


Ich habe meine hier bestellt:
http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/fork-decals-rockshox
oder bei Fox-Gabeln der Link:
http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/fork-decals-fox
Zuerst die Gabel aussuchen und dann rechts oben die Farbe auswählen: Stealth, etc....


----------



## TrailProf (1. Juni 2017)

Neulich in der Nähe von Tramin, 1.500 hm am Stück:


----------



## TheDUrb (2. Juni 2017)

Bisschen Kontrast ans Stealth gebracht , nein bin kein Anhänger vom schwarz-gelben Club


----------



## Ridecanyon (2. Juni 2017)

Wer macht denn so coole Aufkleber?


----------



## TheDUrb (2. Juni 2017)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Wer macht denn so coole Aufkleber?



http://nldesigns.eu/ ... du sagst was du dir vorstellst/haben willst und er macht Entwürfe fertig


----------



## luxaltera (3. Juni 2017)

Muss hier auch Mal wieder was hinterlassen...


----------



## Deleted 91846 (4. Juni 2017)

Mein Fabrik-Spectral (Student Economy EX 5.0) ;-)


----------



## madmike85 (5. Juni 2017)

Hier mal mein neues 

 

 


Nach 2,5 Jahren auf Abwegen wieder zurück bei Canyon


----------



## Florida86 (5. Juni 2017)

TheDUrb schrieb:


> Bisschen Kontrast ans Stealth gebracht , nein bin kein Anhänger vom schwarz-gelben Club



Welche Infos brauchen die von einem und was hast du bezahlt? Lieferzeit?


----------



## Velo-X (5. Juni 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (5. Juni 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Wann warst oben aufm Roen?


----------



## A-n-d-y (5. Juni 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Cooler Dämpfer


----------



## Velo-X (5. Juni 2017)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Wann warst oben aufm Roen?



Am Samstag.
(Ist gegen Schluß, ne ganz schöne Schinderei da rauf.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Velo-X (5. Juni 2017)

A-n-d-y schrieb:


> Cooler Dämpfer



Ja definitiv; hast deinen inzwischen richtig eingeweiht?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A-n-d-y (6. Juni 2017)

Velo-X schrieb:


> Ja definitiv; hast deinen inzwischen richtig eingeweiht?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Jep, war die Tage viel unterwegs, unter anderem auch im Park, läuft sehr gut ... Ein himmelweiter Unterschied zum Monarch


----------



## TheDUrb (7. Juni 2017)

Florida86 schrieb:


> Welche Infos brauchen die von einem und was hast du bezahlt? Lieferzeit?



Welches Rad du hast, Modell, Größe, wenn nicht mehr original, Angabe der Komponenten... Preis ist je nach Aufwand für einen Rahmen zwischen 35-65€, steht aber auch alles auf der Seite von denen... Lieferung geht recht fix, wenn dein Entwurf so steht wie du es haben willst, geht's in Druck und ist ca. ne Woche nach Bezahlung bei dir.


----------



## Berschbobb (7. Juni 2017)

Hi Liebe Canyon Biker,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Canyon Nerve/Neuron 29er in Größe L für meinen Alpencross im August.
Ausstattungsmäßig sollte es mindestens die 8.9er Variante von 2016 sein. Vielleicht möchte ja jemand sein Bike verkaufen.
Das Angebot mit Preisvorstellung könnt ihr mir gerne per PN schicken.
Danke schonmal


----------



## FunkyBadass (8. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Blex (8. Juni 2017)

die neuen Reifen lassen das Blau noch besser aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiTheDuck (8. Juni 2017)

Zeig´s mal komplett und von der Seite.
So sieht es ein Bisschen...naja...nicht böse sein...wie ein Beachcruiser aus. 

Obwohl ich die hellen Seitenwände eigentlich mag, gibt hier doch auch ein grünes Spectral wo´s gut passt.


----------



## Blex (8. Juni 2017)

TobiTheDuck schrieb:


> Zeig´s mal komplett und von der Seite.
> So sieht es ein Bisschen...naja...nicht böse sein...wie ein Beachcruiser aus.
> 
> Obwohl ich die hellen Seitenwände eigentlich mag, gibt hier doch auch ein grünes Spectral wo´s gut passt.


habe oben noch eins von der Seite reingepackt und ich mach damit doch auch nur Touren zum Strand oder der Eisdiele


----------



## TrailProf (8. Juni 2017)

@Velo-X
Mte. Roen, ist wirklich 'ne Plakerei da rauf, aber eine die sich echt lohnt.
Auf der Abfahrt hab ich mein Strive dann erstmal zünftig in die Latschenkiefern eingeparkt.




PS: tolles Setup dein Strive.


----------



## Velo-X (8. Juni 2017)

TrailProf schrieb:


> @Velo-X
> Mte. Roen, ist wirklich 'ne Plakerei da rauf, aber eine die sich echt lohnt.
> Auf der Abfahrt hab ich dann erstmal zünftig in die Latschenkiefern eingeparkt.
> Anhang anzeigen 612315
> ...



Geiles Bild! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (9. Juni 2017)

Nun im stealth look


----------



## urban_overload (10. Juni 2017)

Mal eine etwas andere Perspektive...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasMayer (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo , hier mal wieder meins
Neu sind Griffe und der Maxxis DHF an der Front und für die Tour nen Falschenhalter angeschraubt.

Die Tour waren 35 km und etwas 1050 Höhenmeter bei Regen -Sonne-Gewitter- Nieselregen.
Und als ich am Ende der Tour oben ankam ,strahlender Sonnenschein.... da entstand auch das Foto.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## madmike85 (12. Juni 2017)

Mal etwas leichtere Reifen montiert und die Pike auf 150 runter getravelt...


 
Macht mega Laune das Radl


----------



## Stoosy (12. Juni 2017)

Mein 2017er Spectral 7.0 EX nach der ersten Waldtour [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## CubeChristian (17. Juni 2017)




----------



## Micha382 (17. Juni 2017)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaptan (19. Juni 2017)




----------



## Frodijak (19. Juni 2017)

…


----------



## woersdorfer (20. Juni 2017)

Kleine Feierabendrunde bei Traumwetter.


----------



## JackZero (21. Juni 2017)

Habe jetzt auch auf einfach Antrieb umgerüstet, das Schaltgefühl gefällt mir bisher ganz gut, außerdem neu sind der Lenker und die elox "Farbtupfer"


----------



## urban_overload (21. Juni 2017)

Ich verliebe mich bei jeder Ausfahrt neu in das Rad. 





Canyon baut einfach schöne Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaGWilli (24. Juni 2017)

Ja, ich weiß, unfahrbar mit den kleinen Reifen und der Lenker viel zu tief und viel zu schmal... 
Immerhin hab ich vor dem Foto noch den Ständer abgebaut


----------



## schnubbi88 (26. Juni 2017)

Nach 900 hm heute in der efringhauser Schweiz werde ich vom 32er Mal auf ein 30er oval wechseln. Ist zwar machbar, aber mein Finger hat verdächtig oft nach einem noch kleineren Gang gesucht


----------



## Oliver W. (27. Juni 2017)

Kurz vor dem Trail am Lago di Cavedine!


----------



## rsracer (27. Juni 2017)

Stoneman silber ---  05/2017


----------



## Coolwater (27. Juni 2017)

Mal was altes: XC5, 2005


----------



## Buddy80 (28. Juni 2017)

Mein Sandstein


----------



## MitschundCo (28. Juni 2017)

HaGWilli schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, unfahrbar mit den kleinen Reifen und der Lenker viel zu tief und viel zu schmal...
> Immerhin hab ich vor dem Foto noch den Ständer abgebaut





Coolwater schrieb:


> Mal was altes: XC5, 2005
> Anhang anzeigen 619075 Anhang anzeigen 619076


du bist sicher über 2m


----------



## Rattfahra (29. Juni 2017)

Mein neues Canyon


----------



## paddl (29. Juni 2017)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Mein neues Canyon
> Anhang anzeigen 619479


SMDH in Karlsruhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coolwater (29. Juni 2017)

MitschundCo schrieb:


> du bist sicher über 2m


Nicht ganz, aber meine Haxen sind unverhältnismässig lang


----------



## Rattfahra (30. Juni 2017)

paddl schrieb:


> SMDH in Karlsruhe?


Jop Strommasten 
Werde ich Samstag oder Sonntag wieder hin


----------



## penntuete (30. Juni 2017)

Mein _Canyon Nerve AL Custom_ ist endlich fertig ..  


























*Rahmen:* Canyon Nerve AL 29, Rahmengröße L
*Gabel:* RockShox RS-1, 120 mm Hub, 46 mm Offset
*Dämpfer:* RockShox Monarch RT3
*Steuersatz:* Acros/Canyon (Original)
*Bremsen:* Magura MT7 + HC3 Hebel, 200/180 mm
*Vorbau:* Syntace MegaForce 2, 60 mm, +6°
*Spacer:* Acros Aluminium
*Gabelschaft-Expander:* Carbon-Ti X-Plug
*Ahead-Kappe:* Carbon-Ti X-Cap Carbon Matte
*Lenker:* Renthal Fatbar Lite, 740 mm
*Griffe:* Ergon GA2 Evo
*Felgen:* NoTubes ZTR Arch MK3, 29 Zoll, 32 Loch
*Speichen:* Sapim CX-Ray
*Naben:* Acros .74 mit SRAM XD Freilauf, RockShox Predictive Steering
*Achsen:* RockShox Maxle Ultimate, Canyon X-12 (Original)
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35 Zoll
*Innenlager:* Reset Racing X-Press GXP
*Kurbel:* SRAM X01 GXP, 175 mm, 1x11
*Kettenblatt:* absoluteBLACK Oval Traction Chainring, 6 mm Offset, 30 Zähne
*Kettenführung:* absoluteBlack OVAL Guide, High Direct Mount
*Pedale:* Nukeproof Neutron Mag/Ti
*Schalthebel:* SRAM XX1, 11-fach
*Schaltwerk:* SRAM X01 Type 2.1, 11-fach
*Zughüllen:* Jagwire Mountain Elite Sealed
*Kette:* SRAM PC X1, 11-fach
*Kassette:* e*thirteen TRS Race, 11-fach, 9-46
*Sattel:* SQLab Ergowave 611 active Carbon
*Sattelstütze:* RockShox Reverb Stealth mit MMX-Fernbedienung, 125 mm Hub
*Sattelklemme:* Procraft PRC SPC1 Carbon
*Aufkleber:* Slik Graphics
*Gewicht:* 12,75 kg


----------



## Stefan_S (30. Juni 2017)

penntuete schrieb:


> *Kettenführung:* absoluteBlack OVAL Guide, High Direct Mount



Ovales Kettenblatt? Erinnert mich an Shimano Biopace Ende der 80er. Glaube so eine Kurbelgarnitur habe ich noch im Keller! 

Ansonsten hört sich das nach viel Arbeit an - und Geld.... [emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 91846 (1. Juli 2017)

Ausfahrt in Nijmegen! Sehr nice trails hier!


----------



## luxaltera (2. Juli 2017)

Stefan_S schrieb:


> Ovales Kettenblatt? Erinnert mich an Shimano Biopace Ende der 80er. Glaube so eine Kurbelgarnitur habe ich noch im Keller!
> 
> Ansonsten hört sich das nach viel Arbeit an - und Geld.... [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Muss das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## penntuete (3. Juli 2017)

Stefan_S schrieb:


> Ovales Kettenblatt? Erinnert mich an Shimano Biopace Ende der 80er. Glaube so eine Kurbelgarnitur habe ich noch im Keller!


----------



## Stefan_S (4. Juli 2017)

;-) danke für das Video! 

Vielleicht kam mein Post etwas falsch rüber... Mobil schreibt man ja immer knapper als am Rechner... Nichts für ungut 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## el martn (4. Juli 2017)

Das sag er...


----------



## schnubbi88 (5. Juli 2017)




----------



## el martn (5. Juli 2017)

Meinst mal, kurz vor dem Spaß...


----------



## Kika (11. Juli 2017)

Mit dem Exeed auf Tour durch die Eifel


----------



## Henning W (12. Juli 2017)




----------



## el martn (12. Juli 2017)

Jeah, ein Plastik-Krummlenker mit Scheibenbremsen!
Gefällt!


----------



## TheDUrb (12. Juli 2017)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 621408



Halde Hoheward?


----------



## schnubbi88 (12. Juli 2017)

TheDUrb schrieb:


> Halde Hoheward?


Jau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (12. Juli 2017)

…


----------



## Stefan_S (14. Juli 2017)

in der Lüneburger Heide vor drei Tagen mit Neuron 9.9


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Juli 2017)




----------



## b-o-b (16. Juli 2017)

... frisch aus dem Karton (NEURON AL 9.9)! Morgen noch ein Tag Urlaub, dann geht es endlich auf die Piste


----------



## TobiTheDuck (16. Juli 2017)

Hab auch nochmal ein paar...weitestgehend immer noch so wie´s aus der Kiste kam - aber jetzt ausnahmsweise und zum ersten Mal wieder so sauber wie damals


----------



## schnubbi88 (16. Juli 2017)




----------



## 26aintdead (19. Juli 2017)

Selbst aufgebaut und endlich fertig, so wie ich es immer haben wollte


----------



## hometrails (19. Juli 2017)

Tourabbruch


----------



## DaBasti (19. Juli 2017)

Auf der Feierabendrunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (25. Juli 2017)

Ich bin schon länger am überlegen gewesen, wann ich mir ein Spectral holen werde. Nachdem Canyon die Preise für das Spectral 7.0 gesenkt hat, habe ich gleich zugeschlagen. Erste Probefahrten und meinen Hometrail hat es bestanden


----------



## Sentient (25. Juli 2017)

Die Farbe ist einfach dermaßen genial. Freue mich auf meins


----------



## JackZero (25. Juli 2017)




----------



## JackZero (25. Juli 2017)

@hometrails Ist ja echt übel mit der Kettenstrebe !
War das ein Neuron ?
Würde es übermäßig misshandelt ?
Sorry für OT, bin aber so neugierig .


----------



## hometrails (25. Juli 2017)

JackZero schrieb:


> @hometrails Ist ja echt übel mit der Kettenstrebe !
> War das ein Neuron ?
> Würde es übermäßig misshandelt ?
> Sorry für OT, bin aber so neugierig .


Ein Spectral 29. Kein Einzelfall, gibt hier auch einen Thread dazu. Touren und Trailbike. Kein Park, keine Sprünge.


----------



## Katana2k2 (26. Juli 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Ein Spectral 29. Kein Einzelfall, gibt hier auch einen Thread dazu. Touren und Trailbike. Kein Park, keine Sprünge.



Also meinem 29er Speci gehts noch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tnk (26. Juli 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Ein Spectral 29. Kein Einzelfall, gibt hier auch einen Thread dazu. Touren und Trailbike. Kein Park, keine Sprünge.


Du sprichst so explizit vom 29er. Macht das 27,5er weniger Mucken was das angeht, oder is das auch so "empfindlich". Mach mir grad n bisschen Sorgen um mein Bike...


----------



## penntuete (26. Juli 2017)

Was erwartet ihr? Leichtbau lässt grüßen. Damit sind die Bikes eben nur in dem Rahmen belastbar wofür sie auch entworfen wurden. [emoji6]


----------



## hometrails (26. Juli 2017)

penntuete schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr? Leichtbau lässt grüßen. Damit sind die Bikes eben nur in dem Rahmen belastbar wofür sie auch entworfen wurden. [emoji6]


Wenn das was ich mache Überlastung ist, dann ist das Rad ein besseres Trekkingrad.


----------



## Orikson (27. Juli 2017)

hometrails schrieb:


> Wenn das was ich mache Überlastung ist, dann ist das Rad ein besseres Trekkingrad.


Ich glaube auch dass das einfach ein Serien-/Produktionsfehler ist. Mein Spectral AL aus 2015 wird spätestens seit eine 160er Pike drin ist auch artgerecht bewegt, und es gab noch keine nennenswerten Probleme (Bild is schon n bissi älter und daher noch mit der 32er)


----------



## ostseeracer (27. Juli 2017)

Artgerechte Haltung


----------



## All_mtn (28. Juli 2017)

Spectral AL am Weissensee / Kärnten


----------



## RaceFace89 (29. Juli 2017)

All in One-Multitool und Schlauch haben den Weg in's/an's Rad gefunden, somit kann ich einen kleinen Trinkrucksack fahren, in dem sich Dämpfer- und Luftpumpe, Leatherman und Kabelbinder befinden - hat sich dieses Jahr in Fiss und Saalbach-Hinterglemm bewährt


----------



## perff (4. August 2017)




----------



## loomray (4. August 2017)




----------



## seyl3r (8. August 2017)

Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 EX 2017 (XL) am Streckereck, Freiburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (9. August 2017)




----------



## heistob (14. August 2017)

Hier mal ein schöner Hotspot am Lech mit meinem geliebten Spectral 6.0 aus 2016. Jetzt neu vorne drauf der Magic Mary


----------



## tnk (14. August 2017)

heistob schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schöner Hotspot am Lech mit meinem geliebten Spectral 6.0 aus 2016. Jetzt neu vorne drauf der Magic MaryAnhang anzeigen 633458 Anhang anzeigen 633457


Die Mary ist einfach ne Macht im Gegensatz zum Mk ll. Jetzt noch hinten n Nobby Nic drauf und das Rad hat richtig Grip


----------



## Barney_1 (14. August 2017)

Momentan in DK am Blabjerg unterwegs.
Nicht gerade viele Hm und Km aber dennoch sehr schöne abwechslungsreiche Strecken hier 
Barney_1


----------



## Barney_1 (14. August 2017)




----------



## Stefan_S (14. August 2017)

Gestern mal wieder sauber gemacht


----------



## Stefan_S (14. August 2017)

so hier das Bild


----------



## walpen (15. August 2017)




----------



## europa (16. August 2017)

Als Ergänzung zum Rennrad.
Exceed CF SL 7.9 Di2 in Größe L. Sattelstütze hab ich gegen eine mit etwas Versatz getauscht. Die original Kurbel ist einem Power2Max Typ S gewichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (16. August 2017)

Der Marshguard hinten macht nur beim Fully Sinn wenn ein Dämpfer geschützt werden muß...

Wozu hängt da ein Beautycase unter dem Sattel, die Tasche ist ja riesig...da muß doch nur ein Ersatzschlauch mit Reifenheber und Multitool rein.

Was ist das für ein Tacho ?


----------



## europa (16. August 2017)

+ Handy 
+ Schlüssel
+ Riegel
Ich mag es nicht gern wenn es im Trikot ist. 

Und der Marshguard hält Schlamm von der Trinkflasche. 
Fahre zu Hause ehr selten mit Rucksack aber dafür mit 2 Flaschen. Zugegeben nicht unbedingt schön aber für mich funktionell.

Ist ein Wahoo Elemnt Bolt mit Silokon Case


----------



## Stefan_S (16. August 2017)

- 500 € Rabatt ist aber ein Angebot! 

Wie läuft die XT Di2? Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man das wirklich braucht. 

Aber haben ist ja eigentlich besser als brauchen


----------



## europa (17. August 2017)

Brauchen tut man sie nicht wirklich. 

Am All Mountain fahre ich die mechanische XT mit 1x11. 
Ist natürlich subjektiv aber für mich nicht zu Unterscheiden vom Schaltverhalten hinten.
Anders ist es vorne am Umwerfer. Vor dem Umbau auf 1x11 hatte ich am All Mountain auch 2-Fach.
Mit der Di2 ist es nur noch ein Klick und die Kette wandert aufs andere  Kettenblatt. Schnell und präzise. Kein Rattern oder so. Aber insgesamt ist das schon meckern auf hohem Niveau wenn man überhaupt was zu meckern hat an der mechanischen. 

Hatte mich einfach mal gereizt weil ich auch am RR Di2 fahre und da sehr zu Frieden bin. 

Synrcoshift hört sich auch interessant an. Hab ich aber in der kurzen Zeit seit ich es hab noch nicht oft genutzt.


----------



## JackZero (17. August 2017)

Habe jetzt einen Dämpfer bei dem sich das Potential des Rades mal richtig entfalten kann.
Frag mich warum Canyon das so nicht mehr in Serie anbietet ?
Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer in Purple sind noch geordert, hoffe die sind bald lieferbar, dann ist der Aufbau fürs erste fertig, evtl wird die 34er im Winter noch auf 160 mm gepimpt.


----------



## penntuete (17. August 2017)

JackZero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 634548 Anhang anzeigen 634549 Habe jetzt einen Dämpfer bei dem sich das Potential des Rades mal richtig entfalten kann.
> Frag mich warum Canyon das so nicht mehr in Serie anbietet ?
> Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer in Purple sind noch geordert, hoffe die sind bald lieferbar, dann ist der Aufbau fürs erste fertig, evtl wird die 34er im Winter noch auf 160 mm gepimpt.



Welches Modell fährst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (17. August 2017)

Spektral Al 8.0


----------



## Deleted 91846 (20. August 2017)

JackZero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 634548 Anhang anzeigen 634549 Habe jetzt einen Dämpfer bei dem sich das Potential des Rades mal richtig entfalten kann.
> Frag mich warum Canyon das so nicht mehr in Serie anbietet ?
> Decals für Gabel und Dämpfer in Purple sind noch geordert, hoffe die sind bald lieferbar, dann ist der Aufbau fürs erste fertig, evtl wird die 34er im Winter noch auf 160 mm gepimpt.


Was ist das denn für ein Dämpfer? Und inwiefern ist er besser als der serien fox?


----------



## JackZero (20. August 2017)

Ist ein Float X CTD wie er vor 2-3 Jahren in bestimmten Spectral Modellen verbaut wurde.
Hat eine stabilere Druckstufe, soll heißen er rauscht nicht so durch den Federweg, eine angenehmere Progression und spricht sensibler an.
Ach ja, und hat eine kleinere Luftkammer als die aktuellen EVOL Modelle.


----------



## Stefan_S (20. August 2017)

europa schrieb:


> Brauchen tut man sie nicht wirklich.
> 
> Am All Mountain fahre ich die mechanische XT mit 1x11.



Danke für die Info  Synchroshift ist für mich schon fast obsolet, da ich vorn eigentlich auf meiner 2x11 XT nur das große Kettenblatt fahre es sei denn es geht hier mal steil bergauf was nicht so häufig vorkommt. Ich bin ja auch ein Spielkind aber an die Di2 hab ich mich noch nicht ran getraut. Ich glaub das werde ich beim jetzigen Neuron auch nicht machen - das läuft auch so super. Das ist wohl auch der Grund warum ich solche Flausen nicht im Kopf habe.

--------

Hab gestern mal meine neue Digicam (Kompakte, Canon G9X Mark II) ausprobiert und dann auch mal am Rahmen beim Kettenblatt die Kettenstrebe gefühlt. Ich hab ja ein Neuron AL 9.9 und wenn ich mal die Materialdicke so betrachte (da wird ja auch noch ein Kabel durchgeführt...) dann kommt mir das schon so ein bisschen wie eine Sollbruchstelle vor.


----------



## Stefan_S (20. August 2017)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur die Fotos vom Bike einstellen, aber da jetzt mal für noch rund 3 Wochen die Heide blüht, wollte ich Euch diese einzigartige Landschaft der Lüneburger Heide nicht vorenthalten.

Heute waren hier die Cyclassics, Mittags starker Regen und Abends bin ich nochmal los mit meiner neuen Digitalkamera (Canon G9X MK II) und habe ein paar Bilder von meinem 2017er Neuron AL 9.9 gemacht.

Habt Nachsicht mit mir, so viele Bilder wird es ab jetzt nicht mehr geben


----------



## Roman24 (21. August 2017)

my new "Black Beauty"


----------



## crymo99 (22. August 2017)

Roman24 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 635658
> my new "Black Beauty"



how did you remove decals ?


----------



## Roman24 (22. August 2017)

crymo99 schrieb:


> how did you remove decals ?



https://www.canyon.com/de-it/mtb/strive/2017/strive-cf-9-0-race.html stealth


----------



## pmalec85 (23. August 2017)

Paar Bilder von meiner Black Betty


----------



## schnubbi88 (26. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (26. August 2017)

@Stefan_S Ich fahre am Donnerstag mit der Familie nach Hamburg, wir wollten auch zur Heide, gibts da einen Punkt/Ort wo man unbedingt hin sollte? Bin kein Nordlicht darum frage ich ungeniert? Gruß rmfausi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abuc (2. September 2017)

Fahr A7 bis Volkswardigen zum Autoparkplatz, dann Totengrund, Niederhavenbeck, Willsberg und zum Schluss noch nach Undeloh da ist oft ein bischen Markttreiben im Sommer da und Pferde Kutschen mit den vielen Rentner kannste da auch noch mitfahren.


----------



## Stefan_S (2. September 2017)

Moin! Ich hab das heute erst gesehen sorry! Ja entweder wie Abuc geschrieben hat zum Wilseder Berg (nicht Willsberg) ansonsten den Heidschnuckenweg (Google) fahren. Im Norden Harburger Berge, da drunter bei Buchholz die Lohberge (Brunsberg) und noch weiter südlicher der Wilseder Berg, der mitten in der Lüneburger Heide ist. 

Ist zwar nicht so hoch aber recht schön zumal halt noch die Heide bis Mitte September blüht... 

Viel Spaß beim nordischen Mountainbiken 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan_S (2. September 2017)

http://www.heidschnuckenweg.de

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cdr-smn (5. September 2017)




----------



## rmfausi (5. September 2017)

Danke erstmal für eure Vorschläge, bin leider nicht mit dem Bike im Norden unterwegs sondern mit Familie und Auto. Vielleicht kommen wir bei der Rückfahrt von HH noch über die Heide. Gruß rmfausi.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## harryha (5. September 2017)

Mein Spectral AL 7.0 EX


----------



## AndreasMayer (9. September 2017)

hier mal ein Update
Neu sind Lenker und Vorbau


----------



## zzyzxx (9. September 2017)

Mein (noch) Vorjahres Spectral ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pat. (12. September 2017)

Spectral AL 8.0 2016
Mit gelber Folie beklebt.

For sale!!!!


----------



## JackZero (14. September 2017)




----------



## Glubberer (17. September 2017)

Alles schöne Bikes, aber teilweise extreme Bremshebelpositionen...


----------



## Reen89 (17. September 2017)

Bismarkturm in Augsburg
Spectral Al 5.0 EX


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. September 2017)

Spectral 6.0 EX mit Trickstuff Scheiben und Saint 820 Bremsen. Größe M. Bin mal gespannt, wie sich so ein Rad auf dem Trail macht. Bin bisher nur starr und Singlespeed gefahren.

Wenn ich dann mal Zeit habe, kommt morgen noch der Baron Projekt und hinten der High Roller II tubeless drauf. Danach wird erstmal nichts geändert.


----------



## AndreasMayer (20. September 2017)

Hallo schon wieder was neues ,da bei der GHF-Tour einiges defekt ging 
Neu der Maxxis High-Roller II Hinterreifen 
und ein Oval 32 Zähne 

Der MK2 lief zwar sehr gut aber 2 defekte/irreparabele Reifen in ca 2 Monaten sind auf jedenFall ein Grund zum Wechseln.

Gruß A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammy (22. September 2017)

Reen89 schrieb:


> Bismarkturm in Augsburg
> Spectral Al 5.0 EX


Da war ich auch erst


----------



## Velo-X (23. September 2017)

(Finale Ligure / Rocche Gianche)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kette-links (24. September 2017)

kein Inflite, kein Roadlite, kein Pathlite, sondern mein Crosslite

- DT swiss cyclocross Felgen TA 12/100 15/100
- 38mm Schwalbe g-one-Allround
- Carbongabel 
- 8 kg Systemgewicht 
- perfekt für den Herbst


----------



## zvq (25. September 2017)

Canyon Neuron AL 8.0 2018


----------



## pat. (27. September 2017)




----------



## philipber (29. September 2017)




----------



## Niki2000 (10. Oktober 2017)

Bald bekommt sie alle Schriftzüge des Rahmens in Gold *-*


----------



## schnubbi88 (12. Oktober 2017)

Demnächst wird die pike noch auf 160 getravelt... bin gespannt, ob man es merkt


----------



## Glubberer (12. Oktober 2017)

Eine anatomisch vernünftige Einstellung der Bremshebel macht sich bestimmt stärker bemerkbar...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. Oktober 2017)

Glubberer schrieb:


> Eine anatomisch vernünftige Einstellung der Bremshebel macht sich bestimmt stärker bemerkbar...


Da is was dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi88 (13. Oktober 2017)

Sieht wirklich extrem aus , passt mir aber gut bis jetzt. Bei uns gibt's nicht hunderte tm am Stück, vielleicht würde es mir dann auffallen


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2017)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 653056Demnächst wird die pike noch auf 160 getravelt... bin gespannt, ob man es merkt


Mach ich auch dieses Wochenende.


----------



## HiddenTrack (14. Oktober 2017)

Einiges in letzter Zeit geändert:
Reifen
1x11 Antrieb
Sattel (nicht schick aber bequem)
Zug für Sattelstütze kmpl. innen verlegt
Außerdem viel am Fahrwerk rumgespielt. Aktuell mit AWK in Gabel und Luftdämpfer hinten. Bin aber immer noch nicht so glücklich damit. Wahrscheinlich wandert der Coil-Dämpfer wieder rein. Wenn ich Zeit habe teste ich beide mal parallel, bzw. kurz hintereinander auf gleicher Strecke unter identischen Bedingungen.
Aktuell exakt 13kg.


----------



## schnubbi88 (16. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Mach ich auch dieses Wochenende.


Und wie fährt es sich? Habe es auch am Wochenende Gemacht, der Test kommt dann morgen. Leider habe ich nun ab und zu ein leichtes klacken, wenn die Gabel über die Hälfte komprimiert wird. Ich hoffe, es ist nur der Steuersatz, der sich ein bisschen durch die Schläge auf die castingschrauben gelockert hat.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Oktober 2017)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Und wie fährt es sich? Habe es auch am Wochenende Gemacht, der Test kommt dann morgen. Leider habe ich nun ab und zu ein leichtes klacken, wenn die Gabel über die Hälfte komprimiert wird. Ich hoffe, es ist nur der Steuersatz, der sich ein bisschen durch die Schläge auf die castingschrauben gelockert hat.


Hab es leider nicht geschafft. Ich warte noch bis das AWK Tuning kommt und mache es in einem Abwasch. Da bau ich die Gabel aber aus.


----------



## raiserGmbH (16. Oktober 2017)

W


----------



## Postbote2007 (16. Oktober 2017)




----------



## JackZero (16. Oktober 2017)

Herbst ist doch die beste Jahreszeit;-)


----------



## JackZero (16. Oktober 2017)

@raiserGmbH 
Herzliches Beileid,
habe auch noch ein Torque als ParkBike, ist nen tolles Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 447589 (18. Oktober 2017)

Danke für den Hinweis @ urban_overload!


----------



## urban_overload (19. Oktober 2017)

@Holk1ng : Dann gleich mal ein WICHTIGER HINWEIS: Der Schnellspannhebel der vorderen Steckachse muss im geschlossenen Zustand _parallel_ zum Tauchrohr stehen, der Gewindeeinsatz im rechten Gabelausfall so ausgerichtet sein, dass beim Schließen des Hebels ab einem Winkel von 90°C (zum Tauchrohr, also ca. parallel zum Boden bzw. zur Achse) ein deutlicher Widerstand zu spüren ist und sich dieser nur mit Kraft schließen lässt!

Siehe auch: https://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_ce...r/Content/Gabeln/32MM/InstructionsQR32mm.html

So wie du ihn auf den Fotos geschlossen hast ist das höchst gefährlich!


----------



## Deleted 447589 (20. Oktober 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> @Holk1ng : Dann gleich mal ein WICHTIGER HINWEIS: Der Schnellspannhebel der vorderen Steckachse muss im geschlossenen Zustand _parallel_ zum Tauchrohr stehen, der Gewindeeinsatz im rechten Gabelausfall so ausgerichtet sein, dass beim Schließen des Hebels ab einem Winkel von 90°C (zum Tauchrohr, also ca. parallel zum Boden bzw. zur Achse) ein deutlicher Widerstand zu spüren ist und sich dieser nur mit Kraft schließen lässt!
> 
> Siehe auch: https://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_ce...r/Content/Gabeln/32MM/InstructionsQR32mm.html
> 
> So wie du ihn auf den Fotos geschlossen hast ist das höchst gefährlich!



Hi urban_overload,

erstmal besten Dank für den Hinweis! Habe wohl den Punkt mit "1-20 mm vor der Gabel" falsch interpretiert. Nichtsdestotrotz hält es Bombenfest, ich werde es jetzt natürlich aber korrigieren!

Da haben sich die Bilder ja schonmal definitiv gelohnt, DANKE nochmal an dich!


----------



## urban_overload (20. Oktober 2017)

Gerne, kein Problem. 

Nächster Schritt: Den roten Gummi vom Hebel entfernen.


----------



## JackZero (20. Oktober 2017)

Habe mal wieder mein Torque im Park geritten
Und zum Glück keine Risse entdecken können
Fotos sind in der Seilbahn entstanden.


----------



## woersdorfer (20. Oktober 2017)

Rhein-Nahe Eck in Bingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2017)

Mein Spectral AL 6.0 EX. Anders als in Serie habe ich den VR Reifen hinten drauf getan und vorn den Baron Projekt (beide tubeless). Dann noch die Saint 820 mit Daechle Scheiben, die Pike auf 160mm getravel, das AWK Tuning verbaut und meinen geliebten Sattel montiert. Der begleitet mich nun schon ca. 8 Jahre. 

Bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit. Einzig der Freilauf ist mir viel zu leise und das obwohl ich das 36T Upgrade verbaut habe.


----------



## urban_overload (22. Oktober 2017)

@niconj Das 6.0 EX kommt ja laut Canyon-Website mit Pawl-Freilauf. Kann man den einfach auf die Star Ratchets umrüsten? Nur rein interessehalber, hab selber ein 7.0 aus 2016 mit Ratchet System, allerdings nur 18T (möchte allerdings auf 36T aufrüsten... auch wenn ich ~60-70€ für 2 so Zahnscheiben schon ein bisserl eine Frechheit finde).

Ansonstzen feine Kiste, Baron Projekt vorne ist eine Macht (werde ihn mir aufgrund der aktuellen Bedingungen auch hinten draufgeben)! 

Die Reverb ist ja mal brutal weit ausgezogen, da würde sich leicht eine 150er, wenn nicht sogar eine 170er oder wahlweise eine 160er oder sogar 185er Revive ausgehen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> @niconj Das 6.0 EX kommt ja laut Canyon-Website mit Pawl-Freilauf. Kann man den einfach auf die Star Ratchets umrüsten? Nur rein interessehalber, hab selber ein 7.0 aus 2016 mit Ratchet System, allerdings nur 18T (möchte allerdings auf 36T aufrüsten... auch wenn ich ~60-70€ für 2 so Zahnscheiben schon ein bisserl eine Frechheit finde).
> 
> Ansonstzen feine Kiste, Baron Projekt vorne ist eine Macht (werde ihn mir aufgrund der aktuellen Bedingungen auch hinten draufgeben)!
> 
> Die Reverb ist ja mal brutal weit ausgezogen, da würde sich leicht eine 150er, wenn nicht sogar eine 170er oder wahlweise eine 160er oder sogar 185er Revive ausgehen...


Ich habe das 36T Upgrade irgendwo in Polen gekauft für 45 inkl. Versand. 

Ich bin tatsächlich am Überlegen, ob ich eine 175er Reverb verbaue. Bei Bunny Hops stoße ich immer an.


----------



## urban_overload (22. Oktober 2017)

Glaubst du, du könntest noch rausfinden wo das war? 45€ sind echt ein gutes Angebot...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Oktober 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Glaubst du, du könntest noch rausfinden wo das war? 45€ sind echt ein gutes Angebot...



Hier.


----------



## mohlo (24. Oktober 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Gerne, kein Problem.
> 
> Nächster Schritt: Den roten Gummi vom Hebel entfernen.


Und bitte den Pizzateller hinter der Kassette ganz schnell entfernen!


----------



## Stefan_S (24. Oktober 2017)

Pizzateller...;-);-);-)

Made my day 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Oktober 2017)

mohlo schrieb:


> Und bitte den Pizzateller hinter der Kassette ganz schnell entfernen!


Gut, dass man den DT Freilauf einfach mitsamt Kassette abziehen kann, sonst wäre das wieder ein Gefummel. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass die das Ding erst gar nicht verbauen. Wenn die Schaltung gescheit eingestellt ist, dann funktioniert das auch.

Obwohl... ich habe just dieses Wochenende jemanden gesehen, der ist mit seinem neuen Focus (frisch von Rabe bestellt) eine Treppe runter und hat sich die Kette so stark zwischen Speichen und Kassette geklenmmt, dass er sie nicht mehr ohne Werkzeug raus bekommen hat. Das hatte er natürlich nicht daheim.  Hier war die Plastescheibe nicht drin.


----------



## maprie (24. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Zahnscheiben bei Ali Express? Ich bin versucht die 54er Zahnscheiben zu bestellen, befürchte aber, das sie zerbröseln wie Knäckebrot.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Bicy...?spm=a2g0x.10010108.1000023.13.4aaa0724WdRpgE


----------



## der_erce (24. Oktober 2017)

raiserGmbH schrieb:


> Wir sind einfach unzertrennlich!
> Dachte ich...
> Leider habe ich Sonntag festgestellt das mein Torque unheilbar krank ist.
> Diagnose: Rahmen-Riss Anhang anzeigen 654394 Anhang anzeigen 654395 Anhang anzeigen 654396



DAS ist ein echter Jammer. Schon eine Ahnung wie das passiert ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (26. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Hier.


Danke!  

Hier mal mein Spectral in herbstlicher Umgebung... überlege für solche Bedingungen wie wir sie aktuell hier haben auch hinten einen Baron Projekt raufzugeben. Overkill? Möglicherweise! Geil(er Grip)? Ganz sicher!


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Oktober 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Hier mal mein Spectral in herbstlicher Umgebung... überlege für solche Bedingungen wie wir sie aktuell hier haben auch hinten einen Baron Projekt raufzugeben. Overkill? Möglicherweise! Geil(er Grip)? Ganz sicher!


Ich habe ihn vorn drauf. Da ich bisher aber noch nie etwas anders gefahren bin, kann ich nicht sagen, ob er sehr gut ist. Hab ja keinen Vergleich. Warum schreibst du eigentlich "end of season"? Die fängt doch gerade erst an.


----------



## TheDUrb (27. Oktober 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Hier mal mein Spectral in herbstlicher Umgebung... überlege für solche Bedingungen wie wir sie aktuell hier haben auch hinten einen Baron Projekt raufzugeben. Overkill? Möglicherweise! Geil(er Grip)? Ganz sicher!



Welche Kombi fährst du denn aktuell?

Ich muss sagen das ich vom Maxxis Minion SS hinten positiv überrascht bin... trotz Matsch und co. hat er super Arbeit gemacht, vorne der Highroller II ist auch nichts dran auszusetzen


----------



## urban_overload (27. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du eigentlich "end of season"? Die fängt doch gerade erst an.


Wo wohnst du bitte? Südhalbkugel? 

Unter 10°C und Dauerregen... da fehlt mir bisserl die Motivation. 



TheDUrb schrieb:


> Welche Kombi fährst du denn aktuell?


Baron Projekt/MKII (v/h), beide in 2.4.


----------



## frx_Bender (27. Oktober 2017)

TheDUrb schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das ich vom Maxxis Minion SS hinten positiv überrascht bin... trotz Matsch und co.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Bin bisher vom Minion SS ebenfalls postiv überrascht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Oktober 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du bitte? Südhalbkugel?
> 
> Unter 10°C und Dauerregen... da fehlt mir bisserl die Motivation.
> 
> ...


Ich war 8 Jahre Radkurier. Wetter ist mir da irgendwann egal gewesen und so ne feine Schlammschlacht hat doch auch etwas.


----------



## Beppe (28. Oktober 2017)

Ist da was dran, dass das das neue Torque ist?


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Oktober 2017)

So. Hier mein Spectral AL 6.0 EX in der vorerst finalen Version. Die BikeYoke Stütze in 185 passt schön in den Rahmen und nach anfänglichem Problem nach der ersten holprigen Abfahrt, bleibt sie bisher fest. Ich habe heute mal versucht das Absacken zu forcieren aber egal was ich gemacht habe (Hinlegen, auf dem HR hüpfen lassen etc.) ich habe es, anders als im Video, nicht geschafft sie dazu zu bringen, dass sie ungewollt ein paar cm absinkt. Mit dem kleinen Hebel, welcher an der neuen Version dran ist, braucht man auch keinen Inbus hervorholen um zu entlüften. Dies habe ich aber wie gesagt, nur nach der ersten Abfahrt gebraucht. Danach nicht mehr.

Was mir heute aufgefallen ist war ein Knacken irgendwo beim Tretlager. Kurz geschaut und gesehen, dass die Kurbel minimal locker war. Das geht bei der Race Face Turbine DM aber so gut zu spannen, dass das in 2 min. erledigt war.

Dämpfer muss leider eingeschickt werden, da er ab ca. 10% bis 20% Hub schabt. Ich habe mir aber schon einen Ersatz (RT3 bei Rose) bestellt. Ich habe keinen Bock 4 Wochen ohne Rad dazustehen.

Ansonsten bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Ja, die Überhöhung ist für ein AM ungewöhnlich, ich fühl mich aber dennoch sehr aufrecht sitzend darauf und gerade für meine Trial Sachen, welche ich ab und an einfließen lasse, ist der kleinere Rahmen (M) besser.


----------



## PHAM (31. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> So. Hier mein Spectral AL 6.0 EX in der vorerst finalen Version. ...



Das Spectral von 2017 oder 2018 (kP was da du hast) ist in diesem rot einfach der Hammer. Wahnsinns-Lackierung! Deine Bilder fangen das super ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Oktober 2017)

PHAM schrieb:


> Das Spectral von 2017 oder 2018 (kP was da du hast) ist in diesem rot einfach der Hammer. Wahnsinns-Lackierung! Deine Bilder fangen das super ein.


Danke. Ich habe es im Sept. diesen Jahres gekauft. Anfangs wollte ich das Schwarze kaufen, war aber in meiner Größe nicht mehr verfügbar. Als ich es dann auspackte, wusste ich sofort, dass das gut für mich war.


----------



## HiddenTrack (31. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Dämpfer muss leider eingeschickt werden, da er ab ca. 10% bis 20% Hub schabt. Ich habe mir aber schon einen Ersatz (RT3 bei Rose) bestellt. Ich habe keinen Bock 4 Wochen ohne Rad dazustehen.


Mal als Tip: Die Canyon "Qualität" sollte man mal überprüfen. Original hat die Dämpferaufnahme im Rahmen ja 22,2mm Breite. Bei mir sind es oben 23,0 und unten 22,5mm. Außerdem habe ich da etwas Versatz drin. Wenn ich den Dämpfer unten über die Distanzhülsen mittig platziere, ist er oben außerhalb der Mitte. Hatte sich z.B. durch Abrieb am Dämpfer gezeigt (=schaben?).


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Oktober 2017)

HiddenTrack schrieb:


> Hatte sich z.B. durch Abrieb am Dämpfer gezeigt (=schaben?).



Wo ist denn der Abrieb? Sollte das von mir vernommene Schaben dann nicht über den gesamten Federweg sein? Bei mir gibt es bei ca. 10-20% Hub das Schaben, danach ist alles ruhig. Wie hast du das bei dir dann geregelt?

Ich bekomme meinen Dämpfer ohne Widerstand eingebaut, wenn beide Hülsen gleich stehen. Sollte ja schwerer gehen, wenn da ein Versatz drin wäre.

edit: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich es auch im Ausgebauten Zustand gemerkt habe, dass der Dämpfer schabt.


----------



## HiddenTrack (31. Oktober 2017)

Abrieb ist an der Stelle, wo die Distanzhülsen der Einbaubuchsen aufliegen. Und ja, bei dem Phänomen wäre es über den ges. Hub.
Ich habe unterschiedlich breite Distanzhülsen verbaut. Der Dämpfer sitzt damit zwar nicht mittig, aber im rechten Winkel zur Aufnahme und wird dadurch nicht "verbogen".


----------



## schnubbi88 (2. November 2017)

Zwei spectrals im trailground Brilon


----------



## urban_overload (2. November 2017)

Jawohl, SO haben die Dinger auszuschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi88 (3. November 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Jawohl, SO haben die Dinger auszuschauen!



Jau, das ist immer noch die beste Lackierung


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. November 2017)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Jau, das ist immer noch die beste Lackierung


Die hole ich mir heute auch.


----------



## taylor (5. November 2017)

Hier mein erstes Canyon. Hat ein paar Modifikationen erlebt: XTR-Schaltwerk und Kurbel, anderer Lenker (Syntace), neue Sattelstütze und Sattel. Lenker-Lockout-Hebel angebaut. Warte noch auf meinen Newmen-LRS und dann sollte es weitgehend meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.


----------



## Hinouf (5. November 2017)

Alte Schule. Sauber. Meinst, dass die Newmen so viel mehr taugen?


----------



## filiale (5. November 2017)

taylor schrieb:


> Hier mein erstes Canyon. Hat ein paar Modifikationen erlebt: XTR-Schaltwerk und Kurbel, anderer Lenker (Syntace), neue Sattelstütze und Sattel. Lenker-Lockout-Hebel angebaut. Warte noch auf meinen Newmen-LRS und dann sollte es weitgehend meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.



Da Du offenbar auf Leichtbau achtest...was wiegt es denn jetzt fahrfertig ?


----------



## taylor (5. November 2017)

Das Wort "Leichtbau" und Canyon Neuron schliessen sich gegenseitig aus 
Mit Pedalen, Tachohalter, Speedsensor, etc und den "alten" LRS rd. 12,3 kg. Wenn der neue LRS da ist werde ich bei knapp 12 kg liegen.
Ich lassen mir den LRS aufbauen. Die Naben werden DtSwiss 240s sein und die Felgen von Newmen. Vom Gewicht werde ich rd. 200 bis 250 Gramm noch einsparen.
Wesentlich mehr Spielraum wird nicht mehr sein, max. durch den Wechsel auf SRAM Eagle 12-Fach.
Ziel ist es, ein robustes, aber auch ein einigermaßen leichtes Tourenfully aufzubauen. Ich fahre keine Marathons mehr und muss nicht auf das letzte Gramm achten.
Traum war es eigentlich, eine Liteville 101 MK1 zu kaufen. Leider habe ich aufgrund meiner körperlichen Proportionen (Schrittlänge 85, Körpergröße 176 cm) Probleme, einen passenden Rahmen zu finden. Entweder paßt das Sattelrohr, dann ist das Oberrohr zu lange, oder das Oberrohr paßt, dann ist das Sattelrohr zu kurz. Alternative wäre noch das Lux gewesen. Auf ein "hartes" Racefully hatte ich aber keine Lust.


----------



## rico09 (5. November 2017)

Hier mal ein Torque (leider sauber). Wird demnächst wahrscheinlich auch im Bikemarkt auffindbar sein. 





Und da für mich die Saison schon seit langem vorüber ist, hab ich auch einen Zusammenschnitt gemacht. Viel Spaß all jenen die sich das Video ansehen.

Schönen Abend euch noch


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> So. Hier mein Spectral AL 6.0 EX in der vorerst finalen Version. Die BikeYoke Stütze in 185 passt schön in den Rahmen und nach anfänglichem Problem nach der ersten holprigen Abfahrt, bleibt sie bisher fest. Ich habe heute mal versucht das Absacken zu forcieren aber egal was ich gemacht habe (Hinlegen, auf dem HR hüpfen lassen etc.) ich habe es, anders als im Video, nicht geschafft sie dazu zu bringen, dass sie ungewollt ein paar cm absinkt. Mit dem kleinen Hebel, welcher an der neuen Version dran ist, braucht man auch keinen Inbus hervorholen um zu entlüften. Dies habe ich aber wie gesagt, nur nach der ersten Abfahrt gebraucht. Danach nicht mehr.
> 
> Was mir heute aufgefallen ist war ein Knacken irgendwo beim Tretlager. Kurz geschaut und gesehen, dass die Kurbel minimal locker war. Das geht bei der Race Face Turbine DM aber so gut zu spannen, dass das in 2 min. erledigt war.
> 
> ...


Hab mir mal einen Lenker gegönnt. Zugegebenermaßen der Farbe und des Gewichtes wegen.


----------



## der_erce (14. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> So. Hier mein Spectral AL 6.0 EX in der vorerst finalen Version. Die BikeYoke Stütze in 185 passt schön in den Rahmen und nach anfänglichem Problem nach der ersten holprigen Abfahrt, bleibt sie bisher fest. Ich habe heute mal versucht das Absacken zu forcieren aber egal was ich gemacht habe (Hinlegen, auf dem HR hüpfen lassen etc.) ich habe es, anders als im Video, nicht geschafft sie dazu zu bringen, dass sie ungewollt ein paar cm absinkt. Mit dem kleinen Hebel, welcher an der neuen Version dran ist, braucht man auch keinen Inbus hervorholen um zu entlüften. Dies habe ich aber wie gesagt, nur nach der ersten Abfahrt gebraucht. Danach nicht mehr.
> 
> Was mir heute aufgefallen ist war ein Knacken irgendwo beim Tretlager. Kurz geschaut und gesehen, dass die Kurbel minimal locker war. Das geht bei der Race Face Turbine DM aber so gut zu spannen, dass das in 2 min. erledigt war.
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut  Auch krass dass du jetzt die 185er BikeYoke drin hast - aber nicht bis Anschlag drin. Warum nicht?
Und wie hast du eigentlich die Decals vom Rahmen abbekommen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut  Auch krass dass du jetzt die 185er BikeYoke drin hast - aber nicht bis Anschlag drin. Warum nicht?
> Und wie hast du eigentlich die Decals vom Rahmen abbekommen?


Rahmen hat Decals, sind nur so dezent, dass man sie nicht sieht auf dem Foto. Die BY muss bei meiner Sattelhöhe so weit raus. Ein wenig weiter rein würde auch nicht mehr passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (14. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Rahmen hat Decals, sind nur so dezent, dass man sie nicht sieht auf dem Foto. Die BY muss bei meiner Sattelhöhe so weit raus. Ein wenig weiter rein würde auch nicht mehr passen.



Stimmt - ich vergaß deine unglaubliche Größe für den M-Rahmen


----------



## stonehill (18. November 2017)

Heute erste Mal mit neuer Pike DPA.


----------



## urban_overload (22. November 2017)




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. November 2017)

Was ist neu? Lenker (Easton Haven Carbon 186gr.) passt wie die Faust auf's Auge und hinten habe ich den Conti MKII Protection montiert. Einfach nur eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, damit mir der 3C Highroller II nicht kaputt geht bei der kommenden Kälte.

Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpfer wird montiert, sobald die Huber Buchsen da sind.

Die Gabel hat jetzt, neben dem AWK Tuning auch noch das MST Charger Tuning bekommen. Fährt sich noch ein Stückchen besser.

Irgendwie stören mich die silbernen Naben des DT LRS.


----------



## der_erce (24. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Was ist neu? Lenker (Easton Haven Carbon 186gr.) passt wie die Faust auf's Auge und hinten habe ich den Conti MKII Protection montiert. Einfach nur eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, damit mir der 3C Highroller II nicht kaputt geht bei der kommenden Kälte.
> 
> Cane Creek Double Barrel Dämpfer wird montiert, sobald die Huber Buchsen da sind.
> 
> ...



Sind das Slik-Decals an der Pike?


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. November 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Sind das Slik-Decals an der Pike?


Kenn ich nicht. Die Pike kam so von Canyon.


----------



## der_erce (27. November 2017)

Gestern dreckig gemacht!


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. November 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gestern dreckig gemacht!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 669388


Den Dämpfer habe ich heute auch verbaut, muss nur noch die Spacer einsetzen und den Tune für das Spectral einstellen. Bin schon mal gespannt. Mit der 2xgetuneten Pike und dem Cane Creek ist zumindest das Fahrwerk meines Spectrals aller erste Sahne. Der Fahrer oben druff ist kagge.


----------



## der_erce (29. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer habe ich heute auch verbaut, muss nur noch die Spacer einsetzen und den Tune für das Spectral einstellen. Bin schon mal gespannt. Mit der 2xgetuneten Pike und dem Cane Creek ist zumindest das Fahrwerk meines Spectrals aller erste Sahne. Der Fahrer oben druff ist kagge.



Den Umbau vom Inline bei Cosmic Sports mach ich auch noch - Das AWK klingt interessant aber ich bin so schon sehr zufrieden mit der Pike. Ein Spezl hat die auch drin und ist wohl begeistert.
Einzig meine Sattelstütze hat mich wieder tierisch genervt bei der Ausfahrt. Das Teil hat Prio #1!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (29. November 2017)

der_erce schrieb:


> Den Umbau vom Inline bei Cosmic Sports mach ich auch noch - Das AWK klingt interessant aber ich bin so schon sehr zufrieden mit der Pike. Ein Spezl hat die auch drin und ist wohl begeistert.
> Einzig meine Sattelstütze hat mich wieder tierisch genervt bei der Ausfahrt. Das Teil hat Prio #1!


Ja. Ich werde meinen Dämpfer auch mal bei Cosmic einschicken, vorher will ich ihn aber auch mal fahren. 
Mit der Stütze habe ich seit der BikeYoke keine Probleme whatsoever. Ich schaff es nicht die irgendwie absacken zu lassen auch wenn ich all das mache, was im Video irgendwo mal getestet wurde. Wahrscheinlich war das noch die 1. Version und ich habe die 2. 

Klar knapp 400€ sind ne Menge aber wenn ich dadurch Ruhe habe, ist es mir das Wert.

Meine nächste, und wahrscheinlich letzte Baustelle ist der LRS. Irgendwie mag ich die DT Naben nicht. Sie arbeiten unauffällig aber mir fehlt die Rückmeldung der HR Nabe. Die ist so leise und irgendwie brauch ich den Sound bei manchen (Trial) Moves. 

Da müssen Hope Naben rein!


----------



## JackZero (29. November 2017)

Winterzeit = Servicezeit
1x Torque und 1x Spectral


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. November 2017)

JackZero schrieb:


> Winterzeit = Servicezeit
> 1x Spectral


Bei mir ist Winterzeit = Fahrzeit.  Jetzt in der vorerst finalen Version. Der Cane Creek Dämpfer macht schon was her gerade uphill. Mal sehen wie lange er hält.


----------



## JackZero (30. November 2017)

Bei mir eigentlich auch, aber im Moment ist mir der Schnee zu hoch❄️
Haben fast 15 cm in höheren Lagen noch mehr...


----------



## Strampelino (2. Dezember 2017)




----------



## Strampelino (2. Dezember 2017)

@JackZero  ich hoffe bei mir liegen endlich mal 15-30 cm Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (2. Dezember 2017)

Laut Wetterbericht hast du dieses Wochenende ja gute Chancen auf Schnee.
Dann viel Spaß mit dem Dude
(Das Bike, nicht der Avatar)


----------



## dalaurin (8. Dezember 2017)

Wie findet ihr dieses Mtb für Anfänger 
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-al-4-0.html


----------



## dalaurin (8. Dezember 2017)

Wie findet ihr dieses Mtb für Anfänger 
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-al-4-0.html


----------



## dalaurin (8. Dezember 2017)

Wie findet ihr dieses Mtb für Anfänger 
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-al-4-0.html


----------



## Canyon23 (8. Dezember 2017)

Wow, perfekter Post zum Einstand...


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt mit 1×12.


----------



## CubeChristian (12. Dezember 2017)

Kurze Frage in die Runde, fährt jemand von Euch Skinwall Reifen am Strive „Factory Racing“?

Mich würde interessieren wie das in Kombination wirkt.

Falls jemand eins Foto hätte wäre ich dankbar.

Thx Christian


----------



## All_mtn (23. Dezember 2017)

Diesen Winter bisher leider recht wenig zum fahren gekommen.
Vergangenes We gabs dann aber eine Ausfahrt.


----------



## Frodijak (27. Dezember 2017)

…


----------



## Strampelino (30. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommaklar (1. Januar 2018)

Gesundes Neues...


----------



## Barney_1 (5. Januar 2018)

Mein Bike Anfang 2011:





Und mein Bike Anfang 2018:





Mal schauen was da in ein paar Jahren steht...
Gruß,
Barney_1


----------



## woersdorfer (5. Januar 2018)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Und mein Bike Anfang 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich war heute in Koblenz und habe das Bike in original gesehen - das blau sieht mal richtig klasse aus


----------



## AndreasMayer (5. Januar 2018)

ist bei euch kein Hochwasser?





Barney_1 schrieb:


> Mein Bike Anfang 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barney_1 (6. Januar 2018)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> ist bei euch kein Hochwasser?


Als ich das Bild gemacht habe noch nicht. Mittlerweile  steht hier schon alles ganz gut unter Wasser. Schlamm wohin man schaut.
Wird Zeit das es Mal ein paar Tage trocken bleibt oder kälter wird.
Barney_1


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Januar 2018)

Barney_1 schrieb:


> Mein Bike Anfang 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Blau ist ja mal sowas von geil! Ich wünschte mein rotes Spectral hätte diese Farbe.


----------



## AndreasMayer (6. Januar 2018)

Dann wäre es aber nicht mehr rot!


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (6. Januar 2018)

Kleiner Familienausflug


----------



## black-forester (8. Januar 2018)

Meine erste Ausfahrt nach Umrüstung auf 1x11 (Garbaruk 11-50). Läuft gut...


Canyon Spectral 8.0 aus 2016. Oder das was von ihm übrig blieb!  Also Rahmen und Fahrwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsiebenaz (12. Januar 2018)

Mit dem 2014er Bock mal wieder auf der Alb.
Hat sich fast wie Frühling angefühlt.


----------



## zewa (15. Januar 2018)

Nachdem die Kettenstrebe an meinen Nerve einen Riss hatte, habe ich mir aus dem Ersatzrahmen etwas neues gebastelt.
Der silberne Ring der Sattelstütze mag noch nicht ganz dazu passen.


----------



## Reen89 (21. Januar 2018)

Spectral Al 5.0 2017


----------



## haibikeqrc (22. Januar 2018)




----------



## JackZero (23. Januar 2018)

Familienzuwachs


----------



## JackZero (24. Januar 2018)

Habe heute eine kleine Tauwetter Tour gewagt, mit neuen Reifen und auf 160mm aufgepumpte 34er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oanagehtno (27. Januar 2018)

Projekt 1x11 + Cockpit-Carbonisierung abgeschlossen


----------



## Ridecanyon (27. Januar 2018)

Standesgemäß bewegt!


----------



## urban_overload (27. Januar 2018)

@oanagehtno Du hast da ein DirectMount-Schaltauge, da könntest (solltest?) du das Verbindungsglied des Schaltwerks weglassen.


----------



## oanagehtno (29. Januar 2018)

urban_overload schrieb:


> @oanagehtno Du hast da ein DirectMount-Schaltauge, da könntest (solltest?) du das Verbindungsglied des Schaltwerks weglassen.


Puh... wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Danke Dir für den Hinweis! Funktioniert hatte es komischerweise trotzdem perfekt. Musste aber die B-Srew fast bis Anschlag reindrehen, um den Käfig beim Schalten auf das große Ritzel an der Kassette vorbeizubekommen. Hab den B-Link jetzt rausgemacht - alles top.


----------



## Komodo3000 (29. Januar 2018)

Torque Alpinist aus 2011 hat fertig.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. Januar 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Torque Alpinist aus 2011 hat fertig.  Anhang anzeigen 690913



Gerissen oder muss es einfach etwas Neuerem weichen?


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Januar 2018)

Gerissen ist nichts, es kommt aber ein neues Rad ins Haus.


----------



## Mr-Green (31. Januar 2018)

Hier mal das Strive meiner Freundin
Sry geht net
Ich bekomm das bild net eingefügt.....


----------



## Mr-Green (31. Januar 2018)

Besser wirds wohl net....


----------



## Silver-GT (31. Januar 2018)

Mr-Green schrieb:


> Besser wirds wohl net....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr-Green (31. Januar 2018)

Danke.
Fslls jmd nen Tip hat wieso das mit meim neuen Handy netmehr geht,immer her damit.
Ich bekomme nichg angezeigt ob miniatur oder Vollbild....


----------



## woersdorfer (4. Februar 2018)

Man beachte den Kollegen links im Hintergrund.



Hoffe man kann den Storch erkennen.


----------



## kit3 (6. Februar 2018)

Sender CF 8.0 16,2 Kg


----------



## ostseeracer (8. Februar 2018)




----------



## Tante_Philou (8. Februar 2018)

Komme eben aus der Hobbywerkstatt, bis auf die Kette und das Hauptlager (ich hab leider eine Kunststoff- Unterlegscheibe verloren) bin ich mit dem Winterprojekt fertig. Sobald das noch erledigt ist gibt‘s noch schöne Bilder


----------



## schurwald-biker (12. Februar 2018)

Mein Exceed ist da... das Sl 6.0 Pro Race. Die Maxxis-Reifen habe ich gleich gegen Schwalbe getauscht.


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2018)

Warum hat die Gabel so wenig Luft ? Und die Plastikscheibe würd ich noch entfernen.


----------



## schurwald-biker (12. Februar 2018)

Gut erkannt: die Gabel habe ich erst danach aufgepumpt.

Die Plastikscheibe muss doch zu irgendwas gut sein? Vielleicht, damit kein Öl auf die Bremsscheibe spritzt?


----------



## Domowoi (12. Februar 2018)

@schurwald-biker Die ist, dass die Kette nicht zwischen Kasette und Speichen fallen kann.

Bei einem korrekt eingestellten Anschlag aber mMn nicht nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (27. Februar 2018)

Orange is the new black ;-)


----------



## pat. (1. März 2018)

Canyon Spectral AL 8.0 - 2016


Diese Saison fahre ich schwarz/orange ;-)


----------



## Saintsrest (1. März 2018)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 702905 Anhang anzeigen 702904 Canyon Spectral AL 8.0 - 2016
> 
> 
> Diese Saison fahre ich schwarz/orange ;-)


Sehr geil, wo hast Du denn die Aufkleber her? Würde bei mir auch passen.


----------



## pat. (1. März 2018)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Sehr geil, wo hast Du denn die Aufkleber her? Würde bei mir auch passen.



Self-made von Canyon gibts doch nur den Standardschriftzug...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tante_Philou (1. März 2018)

Die Vectorgrafik gibt‘s ja auf canyon.com zum Download


----------



## tnk (1. März 2018)

Ich hab jetzt nicht geschaut, ob's dass schon gibt, aber ich fänd's mega gut wenn jemand von denen, die sowas bereits gemacht haben einfach mal ein kleines einfaches How To machen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (1. März 2018)

@fortysix_VRl46 Wie bist du denn mit der Kombi Magic Marry/Hans Dampf zufrieden? Welche Breiten/Compounds fährst du?


----------



## pat. (1. März 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht geschaut, ob's dass schon gibt, aber ich fänd's mega gut wenn jemand von denen, die sowas bereits gemacht haben einfach mal ein kleines einfaches How To machen würde.



Ist ja nicht so, dass ich es schon einmal gemacht hätte ;-) 
Letztes Jahr hatte gelbe Folie verklebt und es hier in Forum beschrieben (evtl. im Spectral thread mal schauen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tnk (1. März 2018)

fortysix_VRl46 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich es schon einmal gemacht hätte ;-)
> Letztes Jahr hatte gelbe Folie verklebt und es hier in Forum beschrieben (evtl. im Spectral thread mal schauen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Top, schau ich mal nach, hatte nur noch keine Zeit zu suchen, war unterwegs und vom Handy. Werd ich gleich mal suchen.


----------



## eLLWeeBee (4. März 2018)

Schlammig isset...


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (8. März 2018)




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. März 2018)

Hope Fanboy. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ordentliche Fotos machen. Gestern kamen mit einem Schlag alle Teile sodass ich die Zeit damit verbracht habe einzuspeichen und umzubauen. Vom Rad im September sind nur noch Gabel und Rahmen original wenngleich auch die Gabel 3x getuned wurde.


----------



## Frodijak (10. März 2018)

…


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2018)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Für die Gewinde vom Umwerfer findet sich aber sicher noch ne schwarz eleoxierte Schraube.


Oder Knete.  Muss ich mal schauen. Ich habe auch silberne Nippel. Oh oh!


----------



## el martn (10. März 2018)

Das sind mir zuviele 
"Hoffnungen"!!


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. März 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Das sind mir zuviele
> "Hoffnungen"!!


Mir nicht. Hope Fanboy... 




Canyon Spectral⁸ by niconj, auf Flickr




Canyon Spectral⁷ by niconj, auf Flickr




Canyon Spectral⁶ by niconj, auf Flickr




Canyon Spectral⁵ by niconj, auf Flickr




Canyon Spectral⁴ by niconj, auf Flickr




Canyon Spectral³ by niconj, auf Flickr




Canyon Spectral² by niconj, auf Flickr




Canyon Spectral¹ by niconj, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (17. März 2018)

Dann will ich auch mal nachdem ich endlich fertig bin.


----------



## Reitermaniac (18. März 2018)

Hi,

mein Commuter 3.0 ist heute gekommen. Ich bin leider etwas über die Verarbeitung verwundert. Ist alles nicht so wertig wie erwartet.
Leider habe ich ein anderes Problem. Ich hab dazu einen laut Canyon passenden Gepäkträger gekauft. Natürlich passt der nicht.

Leider verwenden das Schutzblech und der Fahrradträger die gleiche Bohrung und da kommt es jetzt zu einem Platzproblem. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das zu lösen ist?


----------



## el martn (18. März 2018)

Nimm längere Schrauben und Distanzhülsen. Dann hast du mehr Platz.


----------



## Reitermaniac (19. März 2018)

Mein tatsächliches Problem ist das Canyon damit wirbt das es alles zam passt. Ich hab da mal hin geschrieben. 

eine Bastellösung gefällt mir nicht so recht.


----------



## damianfromhell (19. März 2018)

Das mit den Streben ist iwie ja auch schon nicht mal so hübsch


----------



## Henning W (26. März 2018)

Mein Trainingsrad für die dunkle Jahreszeit.

Der Sattel, als auch die Bremscheibe hinten (von 140 auf 160), wurden getauscht. Power2max NG Eco nachgerüstet. Ansonsten Originalzustand !


----------



## dilleEX (27. März 2018)

Suche ein Canyon V 12 Vorbau 50 mm.


----------



## Sushi1976 (30. März 2018)

Hat schon jemand ein Sender AL? Über Bilder freue ich mich.....

Frohe Ostern


----------



## pat. (31. März 2018)

modified Canyon Spectral AL 8.0 
+ Canyon Strive CF 8.0
@ Dresdner Heide

Frohe Ostern!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepp90 (1. April 2018)

Erste Tour mit dem Nerve/Neuron nach Lagertausch und 1x12 Umbau, nun 12,2kg


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe heute den Mudhugger montiert. Ja, es sieht kagge aus aber das was man auf dem Foto am Unterrohr sehen kann, klebt auch am Schutzblech und nicht mehr an meinem Rücken/Po. Grund des Kaufes war eine 5h Tour bei der es hinten einfach nur noch kalt wurde, weil ich so durchnässt war. Eine Regenhose wäre da auch gegangen aber wenn es nicht regnet, finde ich die doof. Mal abgesehen davon wird meine Sattelstütze da nicht so mit Schlamm beworfen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 685220



Der ein oder andere mag sich vielleicht dran erinnern, dass ich den Mudhugger dran hatte. Nun war das Wetter so toll, dass ich ihn wieder abgemacht habe.  Darüber hinaus ist der Sattel jetzt neu und hinten ein MKIII montiert. So schön sauber wie ein paar Post vorher wird es wohl nie wieder.


----------



## Yoshi- (5. April 2018)

Sieht schön aus, Wie hast du die beschriftung an den Reifen wegggemacht?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

Emiras schrieb:


> Sieht schön aus, Wie hast du die beschriftung an den Reifen wegggemacht?


Da gibt es so eine Farbe für die Stoßstange des Autos. Geht wunderbar und hält wirklich lange.


----------



## tnk (5. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere mag sich vielleicht dran erinnern, dass ich den Mudhugger dran hatte. Nun war das Wetter so toll, dass ich ihn wieder abgemacht habe.  Darüber hinaus ist der Sattel jetzt neu und hinten ein MKIII montiert. So schön sauber wie ein paar Post vorher wird es wohl nie wieder.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 715312
> 
> ...


Ganz schön hoher Sattelauszug, oder? Hast du das Bike eher klein gewählt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

tnk schrieb:


> Ganz schön hoher Sattelauszug, oder? Hast du das Bike eher klein gewählt?


Bewusst. Ja. Ein L hätte sicherlich auch gepasst. Mir taugt es aber bzw. weiß ich nicht, wie sich der größere Rahmen fährt und vermisse so nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tnk (5. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Bewusst. Ja. Ein L hätte sicherlich auch gepasst. Mir taugt es aber bzw. weiß ich nicht, wie sich der größere Rahmen fährt und vermisse so nichts.


Solange du zufrieden bist is ja alles gut


----------



## Orikson (6. April 2018)

dilleEX schrieb:


> Suche ein Canyon V 12 Vorbau 50 mm.


Hätte einen mit 60 mm rumliegen


----------



## penntuete (9. April 2018)

Familienausflug. Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich vorbringen, dass wir das Cannondale hatten bevor Canyon mit einem Kinderfahrrad auf den Markt kam.


----------



## HiddenTrack (23. April 2018)

In der Winterpause wurde mal ein "kleiner" Service durchgeführt. Alle Lager des Hinterbaus waren nach ca. 2400km hin. Außer denen am Horst-Link. Komisch, bei früheren Rahmen war das immer das einzige was verreckt ist.




Dann gab's frisch zur Saison 'ne neue Gabel. Bzw. 'nen neuen Inhalt in eine alte. Damit endlich wieder auf "Full Coil" unterwegs.







Jetzt mal anständig putzen und die 13kg Marke wird sogar noch geknackt.


----------



## MFa (28. April 2018)

xl


----------



## Frodijak (28. April 2018)

…


----------



## MFa (29. April 2018)

...


----------



## MFa (29. April 2018)

Leider nicht, könnte ich aber bei Gelegenheit machen.
Du könntest auch einfach mal das Bild zoomen
Klar sind die wuchtig.... stört mich aber nicht wirklich!!!


----------



## MFa (29. April 2018)

So wie gewünscht: Detailaufnahmen


----------



## Zebsi (1. Mai 2018)

Mal meinen Oldtimer in die Runde werfen[emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zebsi (1. Mai 2018)

Noch eins weils so schön war heute.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Mai 2018)




----------



## Ridecanyon (6. Mai 2018)

Yay or nay?


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Mai 2018)

Ridecanyon schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 726454
> Yay or nay?


Griffe Schwarz, dann yay. Oder geht es um die Griffe?


----------



## Ridecanyon (7. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Griffe Schwarz, dann yay. Oder geht es um die Griffe?


Geht um die Griffe, war aber eher als Scherz gemeint. Die sind für meine Frau, meine sind natürlich (langweilig) schwarz ..


----------



## urban_overload (27. Mai 2018)

Verletzungsbedingt hat sich der Saisonstart etwas verzögert bei mir. Neu: RaceFace Atlas Vorbau 50mm (statt Canyon 60mm), RaceFace Atlas Lenker 800mm (statt Canyon 740mm), wobei der wahrscheinlich noch auf 780 oder gar 760 gestutzt wird. 800mm sind schon arg brutal, v.a. weil mit den Griffen noch 10-20mm dazukommen.


----------



## schurwald-biker (3. Juni 2018)

Hier mal meine beiden Canyons in Stealth. Beide Größe L.

Nerve Al 29 9.9 von 2015 (nur Sattel und Griffe geändert)
Exceed SL 6.0 Pro Race von 2018 (Umbauten Sattelstütze, Sattel, Tubeless, Schwalbe-Reifen)


----------



## zscs (5. Juni 2018)

2018 Lux CF 8.0 Race, size 'L'. Almost all parts changed. 
9.9 kgs with pedals + bottle cage + Garmin mount.




Following parts changed:
Brakes: Magura MT8 Race Line Limited Edition
Discs: 160/160 Magura Storm SL
Stem: Syntace F149 (Ti-tuned)
Handlebar: PRC carbon 720mm
Grips: Ritchey supersonic
Saddle: Selle Italia Kit Carbonio Flow
Seatpost: PRC carbon 30.9x400mm
Front wheel: DT Swiss XTC (25mm internal rim width), Boost
Rear wheel: DT Swiss XR1501, 12x142, XD-freewheel
Cassette: SRAM 1195
Crankset: Quarq DZero XX1 Eagle DUB, 175mm
Chainring: Superstar Raptor oval, 32T
Tires: RocketRon SnakeSkin Addix 2.25 / Maxxis Ikon 2.2 3C EXO (tubeless setup)
Bottle cage: Topeak carbon
Pedals: XPEDO M-Force 8 Ti


----------



## echt (6. Juni 2018)

*
Mal ein etwas anderer Klassiker *




 

Heute gekauft, über ein Kleinanzeigen Portal  

Es hat als Sonderausstattung die typische Steuerrohrriss-Schlauchschellen-Konstruktion. 

( dass, das typisch für die Modelljahre zu sein scheint, musst ich mir auch gerade erst anlesen, 
hält sich aber sehr im Rahmen der Riss )

Für die Rahmengröße L,  find ich`s relativ schwer, fahre aber selbst ein XXL`er Liteville, 
was eben kaum einen Vergleich zulässt. 


Die Gabel ist ne Suntour, aber immerhin ne XCR mit Remote  
(& so schlecht, federt die gar nicht beim ersten Eindruck)
Felge vorne, Mavic für Felgenbremse 
Felge hinten, auch, immerhin ne Shimano MT15
Es bremst eine XT , die müsste nur befüllt werden...
Die Kassette ist 8 Fach   
Kein Umwerfer etc. 

Coole Parts, sind der Easton Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstange, Dämpfer, die Pedale, 
Kurbeln und der Selle Sattel.

Das 2007er Torque, wurde mal Fachmännisch von original Silber, auf schwarz lackiert, 
der wunderschöne rote Lack, blättert glücklicherweise schon etwas ab 

mit etwas Schweissarbeit, neuem Lack, Felge und Bremse, 
sollte es wohl wieder flott zu bekommen sein. 

Ich hoffe einfach, dass sich das lohnen wird... 32 Euro, hat`s gekostet, 
...mit bissl handeln   

Ein Sommertraumschnäppchen  

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreasMayer (6. Juni 2018)

Schnapper......

Wenn die schelle v2a ist dann kostet die alleine schon en 5er.....

Nee jetzt mal im Ernst  ist die lagerschale im steuerrohr integriert oder wird die eingepresst?
    Viel Spass damit.
Gruß Andreas

Ps der riss hält sich im rahmen ...schönes wortspiel im dem Fall.


----------



## echt (6. Juni 2018)

AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Schnapper......
> 
> Wenn die schelle v2a ist dann kostet die alleine schon en 5er.....



hehe... 



AndreasMayer schrieb:


> Nee jetzt mal im Ernst  ist die lagerschale im steuerrohr integriert oder wird die eingepresst?



 

mehr, hab ich noch nicht sehen können 


Und Dankeschön Andreas


----------



## el martn (7. Juni 2018)

Geil. Wer fahren kann, braucht keine Voderradbremse.

Auch nicht schlecht...die zu kurze Gabel mit einem platten Hinterrad auszugleichen.

Dafür Daumen hoch!


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juni 2018)

Label der Felgen sind ab und ein Ergon Sattel montiert.


----------



## Chris_DH (13. Juni 2018)

Mein 2017er Strive mit ein paar Modifikationen:

Rock Shox Yari --> Lyrik RCT3
Sram Guide R --> Hope Tech 3 E4
Race Face Aeffect R Lenker --> Syntace Vector
Race Face Aeffect Vorbau 55mm --> 77 Designs 36mm
Decals wurden nach meinen Vorgaben von Helm-Knecht perfekt umgesetzt.


----------



## un1e4shed (15. Juni 2018)

echt schrieb:


> *Mal ein etwas anderer Klassiker *
> 
> 
> Heute gekauft, über ein Kleinanzeigen Portal
> ...



Also für 32€ hätte ich die Kiste auch genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turnvaterjan77 (20. Juni 2018)

Mein 17er Al-Spectral...
Viele Grüße


----------



## Turnvaterjan77 (20. Juni 2018)

...und mein 08er Grandcanyon. Seit 10 Jahren ein treuer Begleiter.


----------



## r3xxor (28. Juni 2018)




----------



## Stefan_S (1. Juli 2018)

Mein 2017er Neuron AL 9.9 (und ein Radon Slide 150 vom Kumpel) - heute mal im Harz gewesen bei optimalen Temperaturen.


----------



## Alex1022000 (8. Juli 2018)

Canyon Nerve Al 8.9(2013) mit 170er Reverb und Carbonsattel( lag noch rum )

P.s. Weiß einer Wieso ich das Bild nicht in höhere Auflösung posten kann? selbst bei <1mb zeigt es mir noch einen Fehler an


----------



## woersdorfer (14. Juli 2018)

Ich glaube dieses Bild kennt so ziemlich jeder hier. Für mich war es der Anfang der schönsten (Höllen)Tour die ich bisher gemacht habe.





Hier war es noch etwas frisch.





Einfach nur schön.





Nach ca. 76 km und 2.000 hm (wovon ich ungefähr 1/4 geschoben habe) - Flaschen leer.





Mein treues Gefährt hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen - keine Defekte und keine Platten. Und das Wichtigste war - die Bremsen haben gehalten .


----------



## mohlo (14. Juli 2018)

Ein LUX in Freiheit...


----------



## theclash (19. Juli 2018)

hier mal ein weiterer youngtimer.
kann mir jemand etwas über dieses rad sagen? habe lange hier und im netz gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
komplett xt-xtr-luise.


----------



## Mehrsau (26. Juli 2018)

theclash schrieb:


> hier mal ein weiterer youngtimer.
> kann mir jemand etwas über dieses rad sagen? habe lange hier und im netz gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
> komplett xt-xtr-luise.
> Anhang anzeigen 754081
> Anhang anzeigen 754082


Es ist blau.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (31. Juli 2018)

Am WE mein gutes altes 26“ LUX MR beim Halbmarathon bewegt. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theclash (1. August 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Es ist blau.


danke für die sinnfreie antwort.
zugegeben, die frage ist auch nicht so präzise....
hat jemand infos zum baujahr und dem damaligen preis?
vielen dank


----------



## mohlo (1. August 2018)

theclash schrieb:


> danke für die sinnfreie antwort.


Kommt wohl eher davon...


----------



## chicken07 (1. August 2018)

Gianty schrieb:


> Am WE mein gutes altes 26“ LUX MR beim Halbmarathon bewegt. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht



Der Mantel am Hinterrad geht aber als Slick durch oder? ;-)


----------



## Deleted 48245 (1. August 2018)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Der Mantel am Hinterrad geht aber als Slick durch oder? ;-)



Der hat viel mehr Grip als man ihm von außen zutraut. Auf ALLEN trockenen Untergründen sehr gut fahrbar, auch auf technischen Strecken.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. August 2018)




----------



## Orikson (12. August 2018)

Heute mal etwas gebaut, nur für die Auffahrt war keine Zeit mehr


----------



## Herr_Biernot (16. August 2018)

Neuron 8.0 bei der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## Coolwater (16. August 2018)

Hallo, ich suche Bilder eines aktuellen Neuron in Größe XL. Kann jemand helfen? Würde mich sehr freuen!

Gruß

edit: okaay, jetzt hab auch ich die Suchfunktion entdeckt - never mind


----------



## cdr-smn (22. August 2018)

mal ein Bild aus dem Allgäu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glubberer (23. August 2018)

Goldseetrail


----------



## bfri (25. August 2018)

cdr-smn schrieb:


> mal ein Bild aus dem Allgäu:


@cdr-smn Was für Pedale sind das?


----------



## cdr-smn (27. August 2018)

bfri schrieb:


> @cdr-smn Was für Pedale sind das?



das sind die Race Face Atlas @bfri


----------



## Sepp90 (27. August 2018)

Fanes-Runde von San Vigilio aus gestartet


----------



## SoundVibration (2. September 2018)

Das 2018er Alu Torque läuft bei uns die Trails runter, eben und hoch wie bekloppt, wenn ich hinterher fahre, sehe ich quasi kein Wippen, runter frisst es die Wurzeln, ein  guter Wurf!! 



 hier mit Rear View GoPro


----------



## SoundVibration (10. September 2018)

Ich glaube, dass das Torque für unser Mittelgebirge genauso gut funktioniert wie ein Enduro. Das türkisfarbene 2018er Torque in unserem Waldgebiet macht sich echt gut, hatte es am WE wieder hinter und vor mir, siehe ...:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (10. September 2018)

Torque wurde locker 1000 Höhenmeter in wenigen Stunden nach oben getreten und 1000 wieder laufen gelassen


----------



## Tobimeiner (13. September 2018)

Für das erste mal bin ich zu frieden.


----------



## crossy-pietro (19. September 2018)

Stand 18.09.2018
Aktuelles Update: Winkelsteuersatz 1° von Works Components = Lenkwinkel auf 67,5°. Damit für ein Trail-/AM-Bike wieder einigermaßen aktuell.






Sonstiges Tuning seit 2014:
- von XT 2x10 auf XT 1x11 (30 @ 11-46)
- DT Swiss E1900 LRS (25mm Innenweite)
- 150er Reverb
- 50er Spank Spike Vorbau
- 800er Spank Spike Lenker
- diverse Reifen-Kombis (Schwalbe, Conti, Maxxis)


----------



## MartinPee (24. September 2018)

Dieses Jahr auch n Canyon ( Neuron 6.0 ) erworben und mein erstes " Fully" ueberhaupt. Bild 3 ist,wie unverkennbar zu ersehen, ein originales Produktbild der Canyon- Seite.


----------



## MysticT (26. September 2018)

Hat jemand Fotos von Canyon Bikes (insb. Grand Canyon AL SLX 8.0) in der Farbe "supertide blue" *in natura*? 

Foto auf der Website:





Danke!!


----------



## bfri (6. Oktober 2018)

Canyon Strive CF8.0 mit leichten Änderungen.


----------



## Grashalm (11. Oktober 2018)

Feierabendrunde mit meinem Spectral 2018.


----------



## Servicekraft (13. Oktober 2018)

2015er Grand Canyon Cf 6.9


----------



## eLw00d (19. Oktober 2018)

Torque AL 7.0


----------



## Balu. (25. Oktober 2018)

theclash schrieb:


> hier mal ein weiterer youngtimer.
> kann mir jemand etwas über dieses rad sagen? habe lange hier und im netz gesucht aber nichts gefunden.
> komplett xt-xtr-luise.
> Anhang anzeigen 754081
> Anhang anzeigen 754082





> hat jemand infos zum baujahr und dem damaligen preis?
> vielen dank



Grand Canyon aus 2000:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinPee (3. November 2018)

Nachdem ich endlich meine Sattelstuetze "gaengig"gemacht habe wurde es an der Zeit in den sonnigen aber kuehlen Herbstwald zu duesen um ein paar Knipsbildchen zu machen.... *Canyon Neuron '18  "Meine Hornisse"  
*


----------



## Blex (14. November 2018)

Torque cf 9.0... diese Farbe und dieses Bike... großartig
Im Uphill viel besser als ich es erwartet habe (vorher Strive) und im Downhill für mich einfach nonstop spaß.

Easy Frame Lackschutzfolie ist am Bike verklebt aber technisch habe ich  noch nichts geändert.

Ich dachte erst die Code kommt runter nach dem ich eine MT5 am Strive gefahren bin aber die Bremse ist doch garnicht mal so übel



 

 

 

 



kleines Update  
Decals an der Fox in gleicher Farbe zum Rahmen...


----------



## TheDUrb (16. November 2018)

Vorgestern das schöne Wetter noch einmal genutzt.

2017er Canyon Spectral AL 7.0 EX auf der Halde Hoheward


----------



## cdr-smn (16. November 2018)

unterwegs in Bielefeld


----------



## zscs (4. Dezember 2018)

Here's my current project, a year-2016 Canyon Grand Canyon CF SL hardtail with rigid fork. 7.74 kg with pedals currently. 






Planned tuning:
 - I have a spare Cane Creek A.E.R. that I will install instead of current Cane Creek IPU headset, 48-gramm grips will be replaced to Rithcey Superlogic grips (~14 grams with end caps)
 - Magura MT8 brakes will be replaced to Trickstuff Piccola brakes (I have a brand new set of them)
 - current Magura Storm SL discs (~92-94g) to 160mm KCNC Razor discs (~73-74g)
 - steel brake bolts will be changed to titanium ones (okay, very small change but why not)
 - RockShox Maxle QR15 (~72 g) to RockShox QR15 thru bolt (~38 g)
 - ...maybe new tires, current ones are 'heavy': Ikon is ~670g, Aspen ~630g


----------



## Frodijak (7. Dezember 2018)

…


----------



## BigBadaBoom (15. Dezember 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Spectral.


----------



## gogofax (18. Dezember 2018)

Moin,
die Bilder vom neuen Kinderfahrrad sind zwar schon im Rohloff Speedhub Forum https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/roh...ola-dose-teil-2.435120/page-307#post-15648051, aber hier passen die natürlich auch hin:


----------



## chinamann (20. Dezember 2018)

Endlich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chinamann (20. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Crissi (20. Dezember 2018)

chinamann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 806705 Anhang anzeigen 806704




 Ist die Sattelüberhöhung so gewünscht?


----------



## chinamann (20. Dezember 2018)

Auf dem 2. Bild ja.


----------



## der_erce (7. Januar 2019)

Baustelle an einem Neuanfang! Der Rahmen wurde von Canyon getauscht - leider in einer anderen Farbe. Daher gibts nen Reset.


----------



## Gabber202 (3. Februar 2019)

Hier mal mein selbst umgebautes Canyon Bike.


----------



## Aldi1979 (4. Februar 2019)

Canyon Strive al 7.0 Race 2016 DVO upgrade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabber202 (5. Februar 2019)




----------



## Krys86 (6. Februar 2019)

Neuron cf 8


----------



## MarkMcGrain (8. Februar 2019)

Heute abgeholt, morgen ist Einweihungsrunde  

PureCycle Lux CF


----------



## MartinPee (17. Februar 2019)

...einmal zum Reitlingstal und zurueck.....am Ende waren es knapp 54 anstrengende Kilometer fuer mich......https://www.strava.com/activities/2156070196


----------



## Balu. (21. Februar 2019)

Da muss noch ein Canyon Klassiker auf diese Seite. Canyon Iowa 1996, eines der ersten Canyon überhaupt:


----------



## Kaiowana (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo, anbei ein Bildchen meiner Neuanschaffung


----------



## MarkMcGrain (2. März 2019)

So...die ersten 250km hat das Lux hinter sich
und gerade habe ich den Schneideplotter gequält


----------



## Gabber202 (2. März 2019)




----------



## Shonzo (2. März 2019)

Nerve XC aus 2009.  Zum 10. Geburtstag gabs ne NX Eagle.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (4. März 2019)

Hi zusammen,

hier mein altes Canyon NERVE ESX 7.0 2007 (hat mit 12 Jahre gute Dienste geleistet)
Farbe: Sand Blasted Anodized Grey



hier mein neues Canyon SPECTRAL AL 6.0 2018
Farbe: Hellfire Red





Hat sich ein wenig getan, die letze Dekade bzgl. MTB Entwicklung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PelleHund (4. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
dann zeige ich euch auch mal mein Spektral '18 AL 7.0
Hier mit schöner Aussicht auf die Hess. Bergstraße, als es letzte Woche noch sonnig war.

Grüße von der Hess. Bergstraße


----------



## carasc (8. März 2019)

Canyon Lux sl 6.0 nach einem schönen Ausflug auf die Trails in der Nähe.


----------



## TraceS54 (9. März 2019)

Ich (183cm / 90Kg) habe dieses Jahr vom 2017er Canyon Neuron AL 9.9 (L) auf das 2019er Spectral CF 8.0 (L) gewechselt. 
Schon ein deutlicher Unterschied.


----------



## Aenimoral (13. März 2019)

Mein Strive von 2018


----------



## carasc (16. März 2019)

eins hab ich noch für die Galerie.


----------



## urban_overload (17. März 2019)




----------



## rico09 (24. März 2019)

Halloo

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2366895?in=set

Vorab wär ich euch dankbar wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet dass das Bike Bike der Woche wird. Sofern es euch gefällt.
Kleine Info,  es ist ein 2015er Strive Rahmen welchen ich als Garantie bekommen habe, da es den alten in meiner Größe nicht mehr gab. Hatte nun endlich die Möglichkeit die Teile zu besorgen und diesen dann von Grund auf selbst zusammen zu stellen.

Liebe Grüße aus dem fernen und doch so nahem Süden.


----------



## el martn (24. März 2019)

Vielleicht. Was zahlst du?
Tipp:
Probiere es mal mit Bildern,  wo man auch was erkennen kann.


----------



## rico09 (24. März 2019)

Nichts  So möcht ich mein Ziel auch nicht erreichen   hab ich mir auch schon gedacht 




Besser wird es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roulyourboat (25. März 2019)

So wird das nix mit BdW. Erst mal die Bremsleitung richtig verlegen. Evtl. könnten die Wäscheleinen noch gekürzt werden. 
Trotzdem viel Spass mit dem tollen Bike!


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (25. März 2019)

So hier noch eins von mir: Geschwistertreffen Spectral 6.0 und Spectral 7.0 (beide 2018):

Ich finde es krass wie unterschiedlich der Rahmen durch die Farben und Kontraststreifen  wirkt...


----------



## rico09 (25. März 2019)

@roulyourboat da ich eher Sturz gefährdet bin, haben die langen Leitungen schon seinen Sinn und Zweck  Und danke den werd ich haben


----------



## kit3 (27. März 2019)

Chronologische Reihenfolge. Komm irgendwie nicht los von Canyon...


----------



## philipp196 (31. März 2019)




----------



## Yoshi- (20. April 2019)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Schätzchen, dass mich noch nie im Stich gelassen hat! Danke für viele tolle Stunden und für viele weitere Abenteuer mit Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David91 (23. April 2019)

Aktuelles Bild von meinem Lux


----------



## skoske (23. April 2019)

Die Bike Saison kann so richtig losgehen, die neuen Wurfanker am Spectral sind montiert und eingefahren. Für die Ausfahrt an die Eisdiele steht dann noch ein neues Pferdchen im Stall. Black is beauty!


----------



## bfri (23. April 2019)

Nach der Wintersaison auf dem Brett kann man wieder auf den home trails aktiv werden.


----------



## mohlo (25. April 2019)

Nach dem Aufräumen der Garage spontan die Zweiräder gewartet. Die Radsaison kann kommen...


----------



## Boardi05 (25. April 2019)




----------



## TraceS54 (3. Mai 2019)

2019er Spectral CF 8.0 Gr.L auf Tour. Ich bin wirklich überrascht wie gut ich (183cm SL84cm und 93kg) damit im Vergleich zu meinem ex 2017er Neuron AL8.9 Gr.L bergauf komme. Gefühlt gleich anstrengend trotz nur 1x11 - bergab jedoch eine Offenbarung und die Bremse erst...


----------



## FS88LA (11. Mai 2019)

Canyon Spectral CF 7.0 2019 in L
War die erste Ausfahrt und bin mehr als begeistert davon


----------



## fkopp (12. Mai 2019)

Mein Spectral AL 2017 heute kurz nach Sonnenaufgang. 
Den Lenker habe ich dieses Jahr getauscht, die Bremsen und Bremsscheiben bereits kurz nach dem Kauf. Ich mag mein Rad!


----------



## kit3 (13. Mai 2019)

Meine neues Schätzen


----------



## Kaiser1990 (15. Mai 2019)

Hier mein Canyon 

EZ: 09/2017 im Sale damals gekauft - da das "alte" Spectral am auslaufen war und für mich das schönere Bike ist. Finde das neue Spectral verfolgt das Design wie von den meisten Herstellern - aber ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache 

Verändert hab ich:

- Reifen: Continetal Mountain King II Protection 2,4 wurden gegen Continental “Der Baron Projekt 2,4 vorne & TrailKing 2,4 hinten” getauscht.
- Pedale: Crank Brothers Stamp 3 in blau
- Canyon Aufkleber: Schwarz
- Geplant: Restl. Aufkleber Schwarz
- Griffe: Blau wie Pedale

Wenn euch noch weitere Bikes von Canyon oder Touren/Trail-Berichte intressieren, auf unserem MTB-Blog http://www.mtb-moments.de/ bei Bikes/Parts zb. stellen wir noch weitere Canyons vor.

Wir würden uns freuen über Verbesserungsvorschläge und Meinungen - wir sind ein ganz junger Blog also bitte um Rücksicht 

PS. Gibt es hier irgendwo im Forum die Möglichkeit seinen MTB-Blog vorzustellen - geht ja ums Thema und ich denke interessieren würde es viele.

Danke Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (16. Mai 2019)

Mal dezent ein bisschen Farbe hinzugefügt


----------



## Juuro (16. Mai 2019)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Mal dezent ein bisschen Farbe hinzugefügt
> Anhang anzeigen 863030 Anhang anzeigen 863031


Sieht gut aus! Wo hast du die Decals her?


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (16. Mai 2019)

Bei jollify in Bochum machen lassen . Zumindest überwiegend


----------



## Deleted 48245 (25. Mai 2019)

Heute wieder mit dem guten alten LUX unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Richi706 (25. Mai 2019)

Spectral AL 6.0


----------



## ostseeracer (31. Mai 2019)

Canyon Spectral Al 7 ex


----------



## Syndesmosis (15. Juni 2019)

Spectral al 5.0 2019


----------



## Yossarian (16. Juni 2019)

Commuter 4 für die Fahrt zur Arbeit


----------



## skoske (28. Juni 2019)

... mein "kleines Schwarzes"

Details siehe hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-nicht-ganz-alltaegliches-alltagsbike-entsteht.892120/






VG Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mattes0815 (28. Juni 2019)

Strive 6.0 2019


----------



## Deleted 176616 (16. Juli 2019)

Hier mal mein Nerve AL (2015 glaub ich...) abgesehen von Rahmen und Gabel ist aber nix mehr original



und mein Endurace dafür noch komplett so wie es gekauft wurde


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2019)

netzarchitekt schrieb:


> und mein Endurace dafür noch komplett so wie es gekauft wurde



Beim Sattel mußte aber noch was machen, da zeigt die Spitze nach oben. Beim Nerve ist es anders.


----------



## Deleted 176616 (17. Juli 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Beim Sattel mußte aber noch was machen, da zeigt die Spitze nach oben. Beim Nerve ist es anders.


Ist mir auch erst aufgefallen als ich das Bild gesehen hatte


----------



## Blex (19. Juli 2019)

what a beautiful beast <3


----------



## lagotrail (26. Juli 2019)

Mein Spectral AL 5.0 (Es ist so toll)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (29. Juli 2019)

Gianty schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 866726
> 
> Heute wieder mit dem guten alten LUX unterwegs gewesen.


Nice, 1800 hm hab ich gestern auch mit meinem Spectral geschafft, allerdings auf 55km


----------



## der_erce (30. Juli 2019)

Heute ging es heiter weiter. 20km und 900 hm. Das Kettenblatt hat mich überzeugt.


----------



## roulyourboat (31. Juli 2019)

Mir passt das Kettenblatt auch


----------



## der_erce (6. August 2019)

roulyourboat schrieb:


> Mir passt das Kettenblatt auch Anhang anzeigen 891628



Welche "Größe" hast du dran? Ich hab mir das 30er geholt. Witzig fand ich übrigens auf ner relativ flachen Straße das Pedalieren. Das fühlte sich echt seltsam an. 

Hier nochmal ein Bildchen von nach der Tour


----------



## roulyourboat (6. August 2019)

der_erce schrieb:


> Welche "Größe" hast du dran? Ich hab mir das 30er geholt. Witzig fand ich übrigens auf ner relativ flachen Straße das Pedalieren. Das fühlte sich echt seltsam an.



Habe ein 32er KB montiert. Mit der XTR 10-51 komme ich bisher fast überall hoch. Und wenn nicht, dann liegts nicht am KB 
Das komische Gefühl hatte ich auch kurz. Habe mich aber sehr schnell daran gewöhnt und mag das gleichmässigere Pedalieren. Würde wieder ein ovales KB montieren.

Feierabend-Tour:


----------



## der_erce (6. August 2019)

roulyourboat schrieb:


> Habe ein 32er KB montiert. Mit der XTR 10-51 komme ich bisher fast überall hoch. Und wenn nicht, dann liegts nicht am KB
> Das komische Gefühl hatte ich auch kurz. Habe mich aber sehr schnell daran gewöhnt und mag das gleichmässigere Pedalieren. Würde wieder ein ovales KB montieren.
> 
> Feierabend-Tour:
> Anhang anzeigen 894141


10 / 51??? Nicht schlecht. Ich fahr noch das 10 / 46 von SRAM. Tendiere ein wenig Richtung e.13 Kassette. Mal sehen. Witzige Geschichte zum ovalen Kettenblatt: bin heute mit meinem Crosser das erste mal nach dem Umbau des Canyon gefahren und hatte ein noch seltsameres Pedalieren ohne ovales als mit  .

Muss sagen, das Strive gefàllt mir im Moment sehr. Ist deines schon das 29er?


----------



## der_erce (11. August 2019)

Saalbach-Hinterglemm.


----------



## Inf1n1ty (13. August 2019)

Exceed  CF SL


----------



## skoske (16. August 2019)

... ein neues Pferdchen in meinem Stall: Grail CF SL 8.0


----------



## der_erce (16. August 2019)

skoske schrieb:


> ... ein neues Pferdchen in meinem Stall: Grail CF SL 8.0
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 898428



Heilig´s Blechle - Das sieht mal geil aus. Was für abgefahrene Bremsscheiben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_S (19. August 2019)

Die Heide blüht!

2017er Neuron AL 9.9


----------



## Jan-1989 (19. August 2019)

Mein Schmuckstück aufm Weg den Wurmberg hoch 
Ist das aktuelle Spectral CF 8.0


----------



## Deleted 512898 (22. August 2019)

Neuron CF 9.0 SL auf dem Frommestrail in Sefaus Fiss Ladis


----------



## Stefan1578 (23. August 2019)

Mein Canyon Strive aus 2017


----------



## Leon96 (29. August 2019)

Ich sehe hier nur gepflegte Räder. Das geht so nicht!  

Kontrastprogramm. Ungeschönt. Canyon Yellowstone AL 6.9 '13




25.500 Kilometer preiswertes HT fahren mit einem Minimum an Pflege. Fährt. Irgendwie.
Okay, zugegebenermaßen war eigentlich alles schon mindestens 1x kaputt und viele Originalteile sind nicht mehr übrig.
(Hinten ist normalerweise nen Mountain King Protection 2.4, das Rad dient hauptsächlich noch für Urlaub (Pyrenäen/Südfrankreich) aber das Erstrad wird gerade geserviced und ich warte noch auf Teile. )




Irgendwo an einem Bunkereingang im Harz.
Grand Canyon CF SLX 9.9 '15


----------



## Jan-1989 (29. August 2019)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier nur gepflegte Räder. Das geht so nicht!
> 
> Kontrastprogramm. Ungeschönt. Canyon Yellowstone AL 6.9 '13
> Anhang anzeigen 904023
> ...


Meins sieht aufm Foto nur gepflegt aus weil es bis 10 min vor dem Foto geschüttet hat wie aus Eimern


----------



## ostseeracer (30. August 2019)

Morgens um 6 auf dem Brocken


----------



## woersdorfer (1. September 2019)

Letzten Sonntag in Bad Salzig.









War eine sehr schöne Veranstalltung, auch wenn es für mich zu warm war.


----------



## MtB55 (13. September 2019)

Canyon 2018 Alu & 2019 Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmcxcx (19. September 2019)

Neuron CF 8.0...


----------



## sunabsolute (29. September 2019)

Spectral CFR 9.0 SL, gestern ausgepackt...


----------



## Niniobravo (2. Oktober 2019)

Mein treuer Begleiter seit 2005. nächste Woche kommt Zuwachs


----------



## David91 (3. Oktober 2019)

Lux und Nerve in Südtirol


----------



## philipp196 (4. Oktober 2019)




----------



## bfri (4. Oktober 2019)

Feierabendrunde/Night ride gestern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nakami (19. Oktober 2019)

Letztes WE im Chiemgau. Spectral CF 7.0 2019.


----------



## der_erce (20. Oktober 2019)

Arberkammtrailcamp - Bayrischer Wald // Spectral AL 8.0 EX


----------



## bfri (20. Oktober 2019)

At the ‘beach’, auf knapp 3.200m Höhe. ?


----------



## MtB55 (26. Oktober 2019)

Herbst-Runde bei bestem Wetter, erstaunlicherweise kein weiterer MTB weit und breit.


----------



## Blex (27. Oktober 2019)

homespot sent.
Torque CF 9.0 2018, Pink, MT7, DVO Jade, DHR2 DD bla bla bla


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Oktober 2019)




----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2019)

Boardi05 schrieb:


>



uiiiiiiiiiii, das man von Dir nochmal etwas hört


----------



## el martn (1. November 2019)

frisch aus dem Karton:

Spectral CF 8.0, 2020, Größe M
Ja, ich weiß,  ist halt nur schwarz....

(Jetzt ist das Bild auch scharf)


----------



## Peppi84 (20. November 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> frisch aus dem Karton:
> 
> Spectral CF 8.0, 2020, Größe MAnhang anzeigen 931782
> Ja, ich weiß,  ist halt nur schwarz....
> ...



Wie groß bist du bzw was hast du für ne schrittlänge? Der Auszug der Stütze kommt mir recht groß vor. Bin noch am überlegen was für nen Rahmen ich nehme, bin zwischen m und l mit 175 und 82cm sl


----------



## el martn (21. November 2019)

Schau mal  hier auf Seite 116.

Da habe ich ein Foto mit dem Stützenauszug eingestellt und die Kollegen schreiben auch was zur Rahmengröße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (21. November 2019)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du bzw was hast du für ne schrittlänge? Der Auszug der Stütze kommt mir recht groß vor. Bin noch am überlegen was für nen Rahmen ich nehme, bin zwischen m und l mit 175 und 82cm sl


Bin 177cm mit 83cm SL und M passt wunderbar.


----------



## MtB55 (23. November 2019)

Bestes Wetter heute


----------



## Timbozim (11. Dezember 2019)

Strive CF 6.0


----------



## DMass (26. Dezember 2019)

Canyon Lux SL7 2020


----------



## el martn (26. Dezember 2019)

Glückwunsch zum Bike und dem Wetter.
Welche Größe?
Mit Shimano XT, sehr schick!

Was ich nicht verstehe, warum Canyon immer die hässlichen 6-Loch Bremsscheiben bei Shimano verwenden. Cl ist eleganter und besser...


----------



## filiale (26. Dezember 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, warum Canyon immer die hässlichen 6-Loch Bremsscheiben bei Shimano verwenden. Cl ist eleganter und besser...



Und schwerer...


----------



## MtB55 (26. Dezember 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Und schwerer...


Und man braucht noch ein Werkzeug, man sieht nur Vorteile für die CL.


----------



## el martn (26. Dezember 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Und schwerer...



Das ist leider falsch!

Die Bremsscheiben sind im Schnitt ca. 10 Gramm schwerer.

Die Dt Naben sind mindestens 20 Gramm leichter.

Dt swiss VR 240 (110x15) 20 Gramm leichter,
VR 350 (110x15) 35 Gramm leichter,
HR 350 Boost 40 Gramm...

SM-RT86 (6-loch, 180mm) 136 Gramm
SM-RT81 (CL, 180mm) 145 Gramm

SM-RT76-2 (6-loch, 180mm) 155 Gramm
SM-RT70(CL, 180mm) 165 Gramm

Zumindest nicht schwerer.


----------



## el martn (26. Dezember 2019)

tib02 schrieb:


> Und man braucht noch ein Werkzeug, man sieht nur Vorteile für die CL.



Ein Tretlager- und ein Ritzelwerkzeug sollte man schon zu Hause haben...
Man kann sich schon alles schlecht reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtB55 (26. Dezember 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Ein Tretlager- und ein Ritzelwerkzeug sollte man schon zu Hause haben...
> Man kann sich schon alles schlecht reden.


Ich habe nur von Vorteilen geschrieben.


----------



## filiale (26. Dezember 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Das ist leider falsch!
> 
> Die Bremsscheiben sind im Schnitt ca. 10 Gramm schwerer.
> 
> ...



Leider auch nur fast richtig  

Bei R2 Bike auf der Waage:
DT VR 240 CL nur 10 gr leichter, nicht 20 gr
XT Bremsscheiben CL und 6 Loch gleich schwer, bei SLX ist 6 Loch sogar 10gr leichter
Schrauben für 6 Loch bzw. Centerlock Adapter wiegen auch gleich

Einigen wir uns auf: CL und 6 Loch sind grob gleich schwer.

Und nun weiter mit Bildern...


----------



## DMass (26. Dezember 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Bike und dem Wetter.
> Welche Größe?
> Mit Shimano XT, sehr schick!



Danke.
Größe ist M.


----------



## Oerti485 (9. Januar 2020)

Exceed CF SLX 9.0 Race MJ2020


----------



## Xenox.AFL (12. Januar 2020)

Falls Gravel Räder hier auch erlaubt sind, hier ist mein Canyon Grail CF SL 8.0 DI2, geiles Rad, wie ich finde...


----------



## rider1970 (3. Februar 2020)

bfri schrieb:


> At the ‘beach’, auf knapp 3.200m Höhe. ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 926633



Schon etwas her, aber schönes Bild   
Ist das direkt bei SLC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (3. Februar 2020)

Ja. Man muss allerdings mit dem Auto ca. 30 Minuten den Little Cottonwood Canyon ins Skigebiet Alta fahren. Und dann nochmal 1.000Hm auf teilweise steilen und im Sommer sehr losen Feldwegen hochkurbeln 









						Sunset Saddle Trail at Alta
					

Mostly used by hikers to get to the Sunset  Summit trail, this has sections where you almost have to carry your bike. Once you turn west off the ridge there is some ride-able...




					www.trailforks.com
				



Die Bilder dort geben den tiefen Sand auf dem Stück nicht wirklich wieder.

Danach hat man aber eine sehr schöne Abfahrt mit technischen Abschnitten.





Dein Profilfoto ist weiter im Süden entstanden. Sieht ähnlich aus wie der Thunder Mountain Trail am Bryce Canyon. Aber wir haben ja hier viel Red Rock. 








						Thunder Mountain Trail at Red Canyon
					

Thunder Mountain Trail is best known for its amazing scenery reminiscent of its neighbor Bryce Canyon. If you have ever wanted to ride terrain like Bryce Canyon and Cedar...




					www.trailforks.com


----------



## rider1970 (3. Februar 2020)

bfri schrieb:


> Ja. Man muss allerdings mit dem Auto ca. 30 Minuten den Little Cottonwood Canyon ins Skigebiet Alta fahren. Und dann nochmal 1.000Hm auf teilweise steilen und im Sommer sehr losen Feldwegen hochkurbeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe dich mal direkt angeschrieben wg Galerie usw.


----------



## ostseeracer (5. Februar 2020)

Neuer Lenker,Vorbau und neuer Lrs


----------



## MtB55 (5. Februar 2020)

Geile Farbkombi


----------



## radonaut (8. Februar 2020)

Canyon Torque 2019


----------



## Kaiser1990 (9. Februar 2020)

Canyon Spectral Al 6.0

seit knapp 2,5 Jahren mein treuer Begleiter


----------



## Pipo1807 (14. Februar 2020)

Mein knapp zwei Wochen altes 2019er Grand Canyon AL SL 8.0


----------



## MtB55 (16. Februar 2020)

Gestern war es richtig schön..


----------



## storm7543 (29. März 2020)

GC AL SLX 9.0


----------



## cristox (29. März 2020)

storm7543 schrieb:


> GC AL SLX 9.0Anhang anzeigen 1004539


Kannst du wirklich gut schalten und Bremsen mit den fast senkrecht nach unten ausgerichteten Griffen und Hebeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storm7543 (29. März 2020)

cristox schrieb:


> Kannst du wirklich gut schalten und Bremsen mit den fast senkrecht nach unten ausgerichteten Griffen und Hebeln?


Ja. Ich habe ewig rumprobiert, bis ich die für mich optimale Pos. gefunden hatte.


----------



## rico09 (29. März 2020)

Time to say goodbye, 

Nach 8 Jahren Canyon wird es Zeit für was neues   





Hier nochmal ein Bild in voller Bracht. Und es steht zum Verkauf(nur der Rahmen und Dämpfer). Also falls wer interesse hat, seht mal rein in den Bike Markt.


----------



## gonzo58 (29. März 2020)

Exceed CF 7.0 SL (M)


----------



## Stefan_S (1. April 2020)

So, ich hab mein 2017er Neuron 9.9 AL nach 3 Jahren und fast 4tkm mal auf Vordermann gebracht:





So wird es vermutlich erst einmal nicht mehr ausschauen. Da es die letzte Zeit so trocken war kamen schon wieder rund 300 km drauf und das Bike ist komplett verstaubt. 

Pedalen hab ich jetzt die Shimano PD-M8120 drauf, die haben die kleinen PD-M540 ersetzt.

Fox lass ich bei Toxoholics machen.


----------



## mx-5_ler (3. April 2020)

Strive CF 9.0 Race (L)


----------



## woersdorfer (4. April 2020)

Immer wieder schön mit dem Ross.


----------



## Balu. (9. April 2020)

Grand Grail AL SL 7.0 Race


----------



## filiale (9. April 2020)

Balu. schrieb:


> Grand Grail AL SL 7.0 Race



Mit einer Carbongabel wäre es schön.


----------



## ostseeracer (10. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (10. April 2020)

Kleines Update an meinem Spectral:


----------



## Pornokarl (10. April 2020)

Mein gutes altes Spectral CF EX9 mit ein paar kleinen Updates...

Ganz neu ist der Vivid Coil mit Offsetbuchsen. Ich liebe ihn jetzt schon?


----------



## Deleted 525513 (11. April 2020)

...


----------



## __Flo__ (13. April 2020)

Hier mein 2020er Canyon Spectral welches sich gerade in der Werkstatt befindet. ?


----------



## der_erce (13. April 2020)

Xenox.AFL schrieb:


> Falls Gravel Räder hier auch erlaubt sind, hier ist mein Canyon Grail CF SL 8.0 DI2, geiles Rad, wie ich finde...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 963679
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 963681



Das Ding sieht aus wie vom anderen Stern. Sehr geil. Laufradsatz ist aber nicht original oder? Was für ein Licht hast du da hinten dran? Und was ist das am Oberrohr beim Sattel?


----------



## der_erce (16. April 2020)

Ein (fast) kapitaler Neustart an meinem Torque FRX. Langsam geht es vorwärts. Nachdem das Projekt letztes Jahr brach lag und ich mich kaum entscheiden konnte wie und ob es weitergeht - hier mal Progress:

Laufradsatz ist so die größte, fehlende Komponente. Nachdem ich durch Zufall ein Schnäppchen mit den Felgen geschlagen habe (44 € pro Felge bei CRC), müssen nur noch Naben her und das Ding kann zum Laufradbauer.

Bei den Kurbeln fehlen nur noch Spacer - dann kann der Antriebstrang fertiggestellt werden.

Zeit rennt mir nicht davon - Ob die Saison und die Parks überhaupt öffnen werden, steht ja auch noch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streetcleaner (17. April 2020)

￼￼￼Mein geliebtes Torque mit einigen Veränderungen


----------



## MtB55 (27. April 2020)

Update für meine Frau, kam am 25.04.2020


----------



## Roman441 (30. April 2020)

Neuron AL 6 (2020) im Original Zustand kam am 24.4.20


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Mai 2020)




----------



## Hendrik_aus_e (1. Mai 2020)

Heute ausgepackt und gleich die 1. Runde Querfeldein. Inflite Al 5.0


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Mai 2020)




----------



## Maexxx (7. Mai 2020)

Mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von meinem Grail AL 7


----------



## gelala (13. Mai 2020)

Neuzugang für Wifey. Pünktlich zur Regenwoche kam das Neuron AL 7.0. Die Farbe kommt auf der Webseite und hier auf dem Foto überhaupt nicht so rüber, wie sie tatsächlich ist. Wunderschön matt, überhaupt nicht türkis. Endlich innenverlegte Züge und noch zum alten Preis bestellt.
Evtl kriegt die Bremse noch ein Upgrade. Hier liegt noch ne unbenutzte SLX Rum. Aber innenverlegte Züge halten mich davon ab ??


----------



## Roman441 (13. Mai 2020)

Nice. Ich habe das 6.0 nun seit 3-4 Wochen und eine SLX Bremse soll auch bei mir noch ran.
Aber auch mich halten die innen verlegten Züge noch ab. So gut wie das aussieht, aber bei einer neu Montage nicht leicht händelbar


----------



## filiale (13. Mai 2020)

Wenn vorher ne Shimano dran war, kannste doch die alten Leitungen liegen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelala (13. Mai 2020)

Stimmt. Das ging smit auch schon durch den Kopf. Aber ne nagelneue Bremse jeweils frisch befüllen und entlüften....besser wird das nicht. Also bei mir nicht...


----------



## mtO (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo  zusammen, zurück in der Canyon Galerie. Nachdem ich vor ein paar Wochen mein Nukeproof Mega verkauft habe, habe ich mich für das neue Spectral entschieden. Vor 4 Jahren hatte ich bereits ein Spectral AL und jetzt wurde es das CF 7.0 in M. Versand durch Canyon ging schnell, habe 9 Werktage gewartet, das Bike war gut vormontiert, keine Schäden.

Getauscht wurden Vorbau und Lenker zu Acros Komponenten und dazu Ergon Oil Slick Griffe. Auch die Bereifung war mir persönlich zu viel und wurde auf Aggressor 2.3 und DHR II 2.3 tubeless umgebaut.
So steht das Rad mit HT Pedalen bei 13,7 kg was sich bei der ersten Ausfahrt auch im Uphill bemerkbar gemacht hat.
Im Downhill ein Traum, verspielt, man will ständig abziehen, bügelt aber trotzdem alles weg.
Mir gefällt das Bike sehr gut! Cheers! 









Rahmentasche von Evoc, passt in der kleinen Ausführung genau in den M Rahmen.
Flaschenhalter von Fidlock, da passt die Flasche (600ml) auch ganz genau.


----------



## nakami (22. Mai 2020)

Auch ein Spectral CF 7.0 in M. War gestern am Rande der fränkischen Schweiz unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 447589 (22. Mai 2020)

Lux CF 7.9 2017 - macht einfach nur fun!


----------



## bfri (30. Mai 2020)

2018er Strive in Vernal, Utah. Heute die „kühle“ Morgentemperatur genutzt, um die Trails am Red Fleet State Park zu erkunden.


----------



## bfri (31. Mai 2020)

Canyon Strive unter dem Moonlight Arch bei Vernal, Utah. Nicht wirklich ein Bike Trail, aber ich wollte das Bike nicht alleine auf dem Träger lassen. Also bin ich auf Slickrock und feinem Sand die 1,3km hoch gestrampelt. Durchaus herausfordernd, wenn man kaum Traktion hat. Dafür kann man dann zurück durch den Sand bergab surfen. Nur nicht den Lenker einschlagen. ?


----------



## 7deluxe (31. Mai 2020)

2019er Neuron 9.0SL in freier Wildbahn.
Alter Schwede ist das trocken draußen, hab Staublunge


----------



## JensDey (31. Mai 2020)

Schick schick!


----------



## JensDey (31. Mai 2020)

Blue is my color!






Leider nicht das 9.0sl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milchrein (1. Juni 2020)

Sehr schick eure Neurons, habe mir vor drei Tagen auch eins bestellt. Bin schon sehr gespannt.

Hier mein Grail


----------



## JensDey (1. Juni 2020)

@Milchrein
Der Bikestand passt beim Neuron CF nicht.


----------



## Milchrein (1. Juni 2020)

yep, bei mir hängen die Bikes sonst an der Wand (der Bikestand passt nichtmal richtig zum Grail, die shice Dinger passen irgendwie zu nix)


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (4. Juni 2020)

Ein wirkliches tolles bike


----------



## Darrow (4. Juni 2020)




----------



## bullswildrush (5. Juni 2020)

Tolles bike muss ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theclash (6. Juni 2020)

Balu. schrieb:


> Grand Canyon aus 2000:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 788019


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Landjaeger (6. Juni 2020)

Neuzugang ??


----------



## 7deluxe (6. Juni 2020)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Neuzugang ??
> Anhang anzeigen 1059870


Sehr geil. 
Ist das Bike eigentlich Tourentauglich oder eher was für den Bikepark mit Lift ?


----------



## Landjaeger (6. Juni 2020)

@7deluxe Da ich das bike erst seit 2 Tagen habe und nur jeweils 2 kleine Runden (á 15km)  damit drehen konnte, kann ich das noch genau sagen. Ist immer so ne Sache und sehr subjektiv. Bislang bin ich nur ebike gefahren und ich finde das Torque fährt sich viel geiler als mein Cube Action Team ?
Primär hab ich mir das torque für den Bikepark gekauft und dort werde ich es morgen endlich mal ausgiebig testen dürfen ?


----------



## zepainisreal (9. Juni 2020)

Canyon Strive 2012 Frame
Sunringle charger pro sl 1550g wheels with blade spokes
Leonardi factory general lee R2 42 cassette
Spark Handlebar with NS quantum lite vorbau
Racingbros modi suspension kits (fresh complete rebuild) for Pike 160mm and Monarch Plus
x0 trail brakes with jagwire pro extreme pads
Sram x0 carbon crank
Odin grips
Sram x0 derailleur
Raceface NW
YBN SLA 101 chain
Sick66 enduro seat
Answer pedals
Schwalbe Magic Mary/Hans Dampf Evo Super Gravity Edition
Gewicht: Hab keine Waage aber ist das leichteste Bike von allen die ich kenne, denke nich mehr als 13kg, Kollege sein Capra CF wiegt mehr


----------



## kasiii (16. Juni 2020)

Maexxx schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Schnappschüsse von meinem Grail AL 7
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1037414
> 
> ...



Geiles Bike. Ich will mir auch ein Grail AL 7 holen. Ich bin mir nur total unsicher wegen der Farbe. Weiß zufällig jemand, ob das Grün geändert wurde? Das Grün auf den Bildern sieht viel intensiver und schöner aus als auf den Marketingfotos im Canyon Shop...


----------



## filiale (16. Juni 2020)

kasiii schrieb:


> Geiles Bike. Ich will mir auch ein Grail AL 7 holen. Ich bin mir nur total unsicher wegen der Farbe. Weiß zufällig jemand, ob das Grün geändert wurde? Das Grün auf den Bildern sieht viel intensiver und schöner aus als auf den Marketingfotos im Canyon Shop...



Es gibt 2 Grüntöne. Das Alte war kräftig, das Neue ist blaß. Kommt also darauf an aus welchem Jahrgang das Bike auf dem Bild ist dass Du siehst.


----------



## Maexxx (16. Juni 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Grüntöne. Das Alte war kräftig, das Neue ist blaß. Kommt also darauf an aus welchem Jahrgang das Bike auf dem Bild ist dass Du siehst.



2019er Jahrgang


----------



## filiale (16. Juni 2020)

2020 wurde das grün blasser


----------



## kasiii (16. Juni 2020)

Schade. Mir hätte das dunklere Grün besser gefallen. Ich bin trotzdem immer noch total unentschlossen, welche Farbe vom AL ich nehmen soll, wenn es denn ein AL wird... Am Bildschirm und dann auch noch mit den professionell bearbeiteten Bildern vom Hersteller wird es nicht leichter. 

Gibt es Besitzer beider aktueller Modelle, die Bilder einstellen könnten? Das wäre super! Sind beides matte Lacke oder?

An die SF Besitzer: Wie ist das mit dem Lenker? Mir machen zwei Dinge sorgen. Einmal ist es die Befestigung von Tacho, Licht, Klingel usw. und das andere ist die untere Querstrebe... Wie lebt es sich damit? Hinzu kommt, dass ich bisher null Erfahrung mit Rennradlenkern habe. Bin immer nur MTB gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7deluxe (21. Juni 2020)

Neuzugang fürs grobe Gelände und den Park ....
Da war Canyon schneller als die Pedalen, krass.
Hab am 12.06 bestellt und wurde gestern geliefert, absolut Top!!


----------



## JensDey (21. Juni 2020)

Wie viele Canyons hast du jetzt?


----------



## 7deluxe (21. Juni 2020)

2 Stück, Neuron und Torqe


----------



## JensDey (21. Juni 2020)

Wo wird das Torque eingesetzt?


----------



## 7deluxe (21. Juni 2020)

In zwei Wochen in Sölden, ansonsten Winterberg, Willingen, diverse Halden usw.

Mit dem Neuron geht schon einiges aber man wächst ja mit seinen Aufgaben


----------



## MtB55 (21. Juni 2020)

7deluxe schrieb:


> 2 Stück, Neuron und Torqe


Wir haben inzwischen 4


----------



## woersdorfer (21. Juni 2020)

Bis vor kurzem noch so







Seit gestern so




An den Farbwechsel muss ich mich erst mal gewöhnen.


----------



## 7deluxe (24. Juni 2020)

Love it ....


----------



## JensDey (24. Juni 2020)

Angeberperspektive. Sieht aus wie 200mm aber nur 170 bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7deluxe (24. Juni 2020)

Ich konnte mich auf 180mm einigen


----------



## JensDey (25. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte nur geraten. In solchen Höhen, wo der Sauerstoff dünn wird, kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## theclash (13. Juli 2020)

7deluxe schrieb:


> Love it ....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1071351


warum ist denn der zug und die leitung abgerissen ? ?


----------



## Bergbube (14. Juli 2020)

Mein neues


----------



## 7deluxe (15. Juli 2020)

theclash schrieb:


> warum ist denn der zug und die leitung abgerissen ? ?



Hast recht, sehe ich auch gerade.... vermute die Portrait Einstellung und Bearbeitung sind etwas „übertrieben“


----------



## Boardi05 (16. Juli 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 524753 (18. Juli 2020)

Mit Gepäckträger.


----------



## longtom76 (29. Juli 2020)

...und fährt und fährt und fährt! ;-)

2008er Nerve AM!


----------



## updike (29. Juli 2020)

longtom76 schrieb:


> ...und fährt und fährt und fährt! ;-)
> 
> Nerve AM aus dem Jahr 2008!Anhang anzeigen 1090360


Schönes Rad, ich habe genau das gleiche. Leider habe ich vor kurzem einen Riss im Steuerrohr feststellen müssen, jetzt dient es als Ersatzteillager für das Nerve meines Bruders.


----------



## longtom76 (29. Juli 2020)

updike schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, ich habe genau das gleiche. Leider habe ich vor kurzem einen Riss im Steuerrohr feststellen müssen, jetzt dient es als Ersatzteillager für das Nerve meines Bruders.


Danke! Da ist bisher bei mir zum Glück noch alles in Ordnung. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich doch mal ein Upgrade auf das Neuron CF mache...


----------



## updike (29. Juli 2020)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Danke! Da ist bisher bei mir zum Glück noch alles in Ordnung. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich doch mal ein Upgrade auf das Neuron CF mache...


Mit dem Neuron CF machst Du nichts falsch, wir würden dann wieder das gleiche Rad fahren
In 12 Jahren hat sich schon einiges getan, ich bin vom Fahrwerk echt begeistert.


----------



## longtom76 (29. Juli 2020)

updike schrieb:


> Mit dem Neuron CF machst Du nichts falsch, wir würden dann wieder das gleiche Rad fahren
> In 12 Jahren hat sich schon einiges getan, ich bin vom Fahrwerk echt begeistert.


Cool! ? Was hast du für ein Neuron CF?
Geometrie, 1x12, 29“, Variostütze..., lohnt sich definitiv! ??


----------



## updike (29. Juli 2020)

longtom76 schrieb:


> Cool! ? Was hast du für ein Neuron CF?
> Geometrie, 1x12, 29“, Variostütze..., lohnt sich definitiv! ??


Habe mir das 9.0 geholt


----------



## gbo (31. Juli 2020)

Anhang anzeigen 1093352


----------



## BikeKrueger (3. August 2020)

Noch 1,5 Wochen Urlaub und der Junior darf wieder in die Kita ? Beste Gelegenheit also die neuen Reifen zu bewegen.


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (11. August 2020)

Hier mein erster kleiner

 Bikepacking Trip durch die Mülheimer Berge. 40km um erstmal die Taschen zu testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. August 2020)




----------



## Deleted 500750 (12. August 2020)

Zigeunerritzel schrieb:


> Hier mein erster kleinerAnhang anzeigen 1097484 Bikepacking Trip durch die Mülheimer Berge. 40km um erstmal die Taschen zu testen.


Was ist das für eine Rahmentasche?


----------



## waldi28 (12. August 2020)




----------



## Zigeunerritzel (12. August 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Rahmentasche?


Topeak Midloader 4.5 l


----------



## Livestrong.com (15. August 2020)




----------



## Boardi05 (20. August 2020)




----------



## 7deluxe (20. August 2020)




----------



## BikeKrueger (23. August 2020)

War zwar schon im Enduro Bilder Faden, aber passt hier ja auch, von daher warum nicht


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (24. August 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 214724 (27. August 2020)

Die erste Fahrt


----------



## Juuro (28. August 2020)

Mit dem Lux in den Stuttgarter Wäldern


----------



## sunabsolute (28. August 2020)




----------



## Zigeunerritzel (29. August 2020)

Mein Grail hat neue Schuhe für die Langstrecke ekommen.


----------



## bfri (29. August 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1106598


Der gute Altkönig mit Großem Feldberg im Hintergrund. Nice!


----------



## kaptan (4. September 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbo (20. September 2020)




----------



## fully2020 (24. September 2020)




----------



## BikeKrueger (25. September 2020)

jetzt neu, mit "Winterreifen"


----------



## Remigius_Pohl (28. September 2020)

Rückbau.


----------



## BikeKrueger (28. September 2020)

Remigius_Pohl schrieb:


> Rückbau.



Wohin?


----------



## Remigius_Pohl (28. September 2020)

BikeKrueger schrieb:


> Wohin?


Da sollten Bilder kommen


----------



## BikeKrueger (28. September 2020)

Remigius_Pohl schrieb:


> Da sollten Bilder kommen


Ahhh 😆

Schaut echt gut aus


----------



## PaddyKN (17. Oktober 2020)

Waschtag...2015er Spectral CF, an dem aufgrund des Corona Frühlings mehr oder weniger fast alles ausgetauscht wurde. Mir war langweilig....mal schauen wie teuer es diesen Winter wird

Finde die Lackierung nach wie vor mega schick und das Bike ist auch nach 5 Jahren noch gut fahrbar


----------



## MrWindshield (26. Oktober 2020)

Grüße gehen raus an alle Canyoners! Nach 18 Jahren endlich wieder vollgefedert unterwegs. Habe mich vor einem Jahr in das Neuron CF 8.0 von einem Freund verliebt und habe jetzt beim LTD zugeschlagen 😁 geiles Teil!


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (28. Oktober 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fleckinet (28. Oktober 2020)

Höllenspaß!


----------



## JensDey (29. Oktober 2020)

Viel Spaß damit. Vorne 140mm FW? Da würde mich ja mal der Unterschied zu meinen 130 interessieren. Ob man es denn merkt.

Unser Blau ist einfach schön. Erinnert mich an das Audi-Blau Ende der 90er.


----------



## fleckinet (29. Oktober 2020)

Das Audi Blau gibts wieder, FW ist glaub ich 130...
Danke!


----------



## JensDey (29. Oktober 2020)

Ja, FW 130mm. Ich dachte Schwalbe sei Indikator für 140. Aber alle Modelle haben Schwalbe, nur die 140er haben vorne Hans Dampf.


----------



## Orikson (28. November 2020)

Bei meinem Spectral war die Kettenstrebe durch. Die wurde zum Glück auf Garantie getauscht. Das habe ich dann gleich mal genutzt alles wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen


----------



## Orikson (28. November 2020)

JensDey schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit. Vorne 140mm FW? Da würde mich ja mal der Unterschied zu meinen 130 interessieren. Ob man es denn merkt.
> 
> Unser Blau ist einfach schön. Erinnert mich an das Audi-Blau Ende der 90er.


Zumindest beim "alten" Spectral von 2015 sind ein paar cm mehr Federweg vorne eine Offenbahrung. Fahre 160 mm (Pike) statt original 140 (Fox 32), das steht dem Rad einfach so viel besser, grad bergab


----------



## gbo (29. November 2020)




----------



## Deleted 214724 (12. Dezember 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (12. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (18. Dezember 2020)




----------



## JensDey (18. Dezember 2020)

Gibt unbedingt Fleisspunkte.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (19. Dezember 2020)

...


----------



## Chrisbuzzin (19. Dezember 2020)




----------



## ostseeracer (25. Dezember 2020)

Ho ho ho


----------



## sareyko (9. Januar 2021)

Habe mal den Urlaub genutzt, um mein Spectral zu servicen. Alle Lager gereinigt und geschmiert,  (alle Oil Slick Hater bitte weggucken) selbst neue Decals (ich arbeite in einer Druckerei) für die Gabel angefertigt, neue Contis. 
Sah wüst aus, aber am Ende wurde doch alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiTheDuck (9. Januar 2021)

Sehr gut, ich auch!
Lagertausch und Service Gabel/Dämpfer sind noch nicht soo lange her, daher:

Sauber gemacht
Lagerpflege
Bremsen entlüftet, Kolben ordentlich gangbar gemacht und alles endlich richtig schleiffrei justiert
Neue Wolfpack Reifen
Nachdem ich Züge und Hüllen erst vor nem Monat gewechselt hab, hab ich mir jetzt Umbau auf 1x12 in den Kopf gesetzt. 
Nachdem jetzt alles super duper funktioniert und aussieht, wird damit nicht gefahren, Winterzeit ist Hardtail Zeit  




P.S.: So ne schöne große Werkstatt hätt ich auch gern, auch wenn die Wohnzimmerwerkstatt ebenfalls ihre Vorzüge hat 
P.P.S.: Die Züge/Schläuche unter deinem Tretlager sind aber arg lang oder? Würde ich kürzen oder wenigstens nach oben ziehen.


----------



## filiale (9. Januar 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1184771Anhang anzeigen 1184773
> Anhang anzeigen 1184780
> Habe mal den Urlaub genutzt, um mein Spectral zu servicen. Alle Lager gereinigt und geschmiert,  (alle Oil Slick Hater bitte weggucken) selbst neue Decals (ich arbeite in einer Druckerei) für die Gabel angefertigt, neue Contis.
> Sah wüst aus, aber am Ende wurde doch alles gut



Bist Du damit schon gefahren ? Haste mal die Bremsleitung der Vorderradbremse geprüft  Ich würde damit noch nicht mal in der Wohung fahren wollen.


----------



## sareyko (9. Januar 2021)

Die Leitungen waren noch arg nach hinten gezogen, dadurch ist auch die der Vorderradbremse im Bild an eine "unglückliche" Stelle gerutscht. 

Nichtsdestotrotz sind nahezu alle Leitungen von Werk aus ein bisschen lang geraten (die an der Bremse ist meine Schuld und Angst, sie zu kurz zu machen). Steht als nächstes an - zusammen mit dem Tausch der Sattelstütze.


----------



## filiale (9. Januar 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Die Leitungen waren noch arg nach hinten gezogen, dadurch ist auch die der Vorderradbremse im Bild an eine "unglückliche" Stelle gerutscht.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz sind nahezu alle Leitungen von Werk aus ein bisschen lang geraten (die an der Bremse ist meine Schuld und Angst, sie zu kurz zu machen). Steht als nächstes an - zusammen mit dem Tausch der Sattelstütze.



Ne ne, die Bremsleitung für die Vorderradbremse darf nicht um das Steuerrohr gewickelt werden. Die muß direkt verlegt werden. Geh mal zu einem Händler und schaue Dir an wie die Leitungen ordentlich verlegt werden. Oder laß es machen wenn Du Angst hast (besser ist das).


----------



## sareyko (9. Januar 2021)

ja, das sieht so aus, weil Dropperpost Leitung und Vorderradbremsenleitungsgedöns mit Kabelbinder zusammen gemacht wurden. 

Beim Service hatte ich die Dropper Post raus, habe Sattelstützenrohr und Sattelstütze gereinigt und neu gegreast. Dadurch war die Leitung so weit es ging nach hinten durchgezogen und hat die Leitung der Bremse aufgrund vom Kabelbinder mit nach hinten gezogen. 

Alles safe (; hab auch die Kabelbinder in Anschluss für eine sehr schlechte Lösung empfunden und entfernt.


----------



## TobiTheDuck (9. Januar 2021)

Ich glaub, das sieht nur so aus. Vielleicht einmal zu oft in sich verdreht und deshalb dieser Bogen, der optisch hinter dem Steuerrohr verschwindet. Wenn doch, umbauen. Kann man doch aber selbst, die Leitung muss ja nicht ab, Bremssattel reicht?

Edit: Mal wieder zu lamsam.


----------



## woersdorfer (10. Januar 2021)

Heute war endlich mal wieder seit langen bei uns Sonne.


----------



## ostseeracer (12. Januar 2021)




----------



## bfri (17. Januar 2021)

Desert


----------



## JensDey (17. Januar 2021)

Nice. My way to the hills is on asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (18. Januar 2021)

Nach Cube, Cube und Radon mein erstes Canyon:


----------



## BioBub (27. Januar 2021)

...da schließe ich mich direkt einmal an: Nach Scott, Scott, Santa Cruz ebenfalls mein erstes Canyon (zumindest was MTBs angeht):


----------



## Deleted 525513 (27. Januar 2021)

BioBub schrieb:


> ...da schließe ich mich direkt einmal an: Nach Scott, Scott, Santa Cruz ebenfalls mein erstes Canyon (zumindest was MTBs angeht):
> ....



Oh man, das neue Spectral ist einfach zu sexy...


----------



## AndiZedl (27. Januar 2021)

Ich hab auch noch Fotos von meinen ersten Ausritt mit den neuen Spectral


----------



## Oliverz87 (1. Februar 2021)

Mein Neuron CF & mein Nerve AL+, dass jetzt nur noch als Biergartenfahrrad missbraucht wird


----------



## JensDey (1. Februar 2021)

Was sind das für Decals am Hinterbau? 2021?
Skinwall bleibt ibäh!
Wie hast du das Bike so sauber zum Shooting bekommen.


----------



## adsiebenaz (1. Februar 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Was sind das für Decals am Hinterbau? 2021?
> Skinwall bleibt ibäh!
> Wie hast du das Bike so sauber zum Shooting bekommen.



Sind wohl Schutzfolien von AMS in Camo

Dein Profilbild ist auch nicht grad lecker. Geschmäcker und so.


----------



## Oliverz87 (1. Februar 2021)

Ja genau, sind die Schutzfolien von AMS und es war noch Herbst.
Den Hans Dampf kann man auch total vergessen im Winter. Der setzt sich sofort zu und nichts geht mehr. 
Im Winter fahre ich vorne MM.

Ich stehe total auf Skinwall  . Zum Glück gibt es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker. Wäre ja sonst langweilig wenn jeder mit komplett schwarzen Stealth-Bikes rumfährt.


----------



## JensDey (1. Februar 2021)

Oliverz87 schrieb:


> Ja genau, sind die Schutzfolien von AMS und es war noch Herbst.


Sehen echt cool aus und passt hervorragend zum Neuron Design


Oliverz87 schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es unterschiedliche Geschmäcker. Wäre ja sonst langweilig


NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN.  Wo ist die Style-Polizei, wenn man sie am nötigsten braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliverz87 (1. Februar 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> NEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN.  Wo ist die Style-Polizei, wenn man sie am nötigsten braucht.


Die muss man abhängen, wenn man mit den Reifen unterwegs ist


----------



## ElijaM (12. Februar 2021)

Ich hab auch mal noch ein Neuron-Foto🙂



Schnee hat den Vorteil, dass das Fahrrad, je mehr man fährt, immer sauberer wird


----------



## JensDey (12. Februar 2021)

Sehr schönes Bike in tollem fotogene Enviroment.


----------



## Frodijak (18. Februar 2021)

…


----------



## ostseeracer (21. Februar 2021)

Bäckerrunde


----------



## Oliverz87 (21. Februar 2021)

ostseeracer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1212294
> Bäckerrunde



Was gab's?  Fischbrötchen? 
Tolles Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (21. Februar 2021)

Danke!! Fischbrötchenstand hat zu😤





Oliverz87 schrieb:


> Was gab's?  Fischbrötchen?
> Tolles Bild!


----------



## styl0 (24. Februar 2021)

ostseeracer schrieb:


> Danke!! Fischbrötchenstand hat zu😤


Zu kalt oder Corona? Am Samstag hatte ich mich sehr auf ne Bratwurst gefreut...dumm nur das ich danicht allein mit war. Wobei die "Anderen" mit ihrem Auto da waren. Auf anstehen hatte ich nach knapp 60km keine Lust mehr


----------



## Boardi05 (24. Februar 2021)




----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Februar 2021)

Mein erstes Fully!


----------



## kaptan (28. Februar 2021)




----------



## Zyrus (19. März 2021)

Endlich eine richtige Bikepark-Maschine.


----------



## MAyS (20. März 2021)

Schlechtwetterrad zum Propain Tyee. Bin begeistert. Macht alles mit. Aufbau mit RS Yari, größerer Kassette und Dropper. Shimano SLX Bremse hatte ich noch am alten HT und wurde ebenfalls hier verbaut.


----------



## Lockenkoenig (26. März 2021)

*Ich liebe es noch immer...

VG Tobi *


----------



## Jolpe (30. März 2021)

Oldtimer Ausfahrt......


----------



## JensDey (30. März 2021)

Damals hatte Canyon schon ein bisschen Bauhaus-Charme. Ich finde, die haben sich gewaltig gemausert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolpe (30. März 2021)

Die sahen doch alle vor ca. 25 Jahren so aus, von den Pseudo Baumarkt Downhillern mal abgesehen......


----------



## JensDey (30. März 2021)

Wippe, Lager und Schrauben sehen irgendwie wenig hochwertig aus. Andererseits, wenn es nach 25y noch funktioniert. Hast du den Dämpfer mal getauscht? An meinem Heckler von 98 werkelt die 4. Gabel und der 3. Dämpfer. Lager habe ich noch nie angefasst.


----------



## Jolpe (30. März 2021)

Lenker, Sattel, Griffe Dämpfer und Schalthebel wurden getauscht, der orginal DNM Dämpfer ließ sich nicht wirklich wieder beleben, der knarzte nur vor sich hin, also Krabbelkiste Raidon Dämpfer eingebaut, XTR Hebel schaltete grausam also wieder Krabbelkiste 8 -fach fast neu rein, evtl. werde ich die Gabel noch tauschen, konnte zwar wiederbelebt werden, stellt mich aber nicht wirklich zufrieden, der Hinterbau funktioniert eigentlich jetzt ziemlich gut. .......


----------



## Jolpe (30. März 2021)

Ich vergaß  zu erwähnen fette Inbus und tatsächlich Gleitlager am Hinterbau,  vermute mal das war eh mehr Richtung XC ausgelegt


----------



## JensDey (30. März 2021)

Da es damals ja nur XC (inkl. Tour) und DH gab, war es eindeutig Richtung XC ausgelegt.


----------



## JensDey (30. März 2021)

Jolpe schrieb:


> evtl. werde ich die Gabel noch tauschen,


Schau mal, ob du noch eine Fox Talas bekommst. Di emacht sich mit Verstellweg von 100-140mm am Heckler hervorragend. Wobei dir deine dünnen Hinterbaustreben die Nutzung! von 140mm an der Front ggf übel nehmen. 😉


----------



## Jolpe (30. März 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Schau mal, ob du noch eine Fox Talas bekommst. Di emacht sich mit Verstellweg von 100-140mm am Heckler hervorragend. Wobei dir deine dünnen Hinterbaustreben die Nutzung! von 140mm an der Front ggf übel nehmen. 😉


Du wirst lachen, aber ich Schleiche schon seit ein paar Tagen um meinem Nachbarn sein altes Focus LTD rum, ca. 17 Jahre alt da ist eine RST Omega drin, bin auch schon gefahren und mal auf mich eingestellt,
Für eine billig Gabel gar nicht mal so übel, könnte ich mit Leben, und kostet neu wenig
Zumal das Canyon mal meine Stadt/Urlaubs/mal schnell Mitnehmschlampe werden soll, ab und an auch mal nen Flowtrail abkönnen soll,
Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch zwei schöne Hardtails bis mir der Keller ausgeräumt wurde......
Sobald Radon oder Vitus wieder liefern können, wird das Canyon oberen Einsatzzweck zugeführt...


----------



## scomber (31. März 2021)




----------



## JensDey (31. März 2021)

LUXus  SW is schee. 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (31. März 2021)

Jolpe schrieb:


> Oldtimer Ausfahrt......



Das ist imho ein Bike des ehem. Schweizer Herstellers gleichen Namens.


----------



## Balu. (31. März 2021)

Da Gallerie:






Voted für Canyon


----------



## Jolpe (31. März 2021)

Balu. schrieb:


> Das ist imho ein Bike des ehem. Schweizer Herstellers gleichen Namens.


Danke, super jetzt weiss ich auch warum ich so gut wie nichts über das Ding gefunden habe.....da wäre ich nicht drauf gekommen.....


----------



## kaptan (31. März 2021)

😃


----------



## 3rr0r (1. April 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (1. April 2021)

Bissl auf dem Pumptrack spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockenkoenig (1. April 2021)

Mein Lux an der Weißen Elster.
VG Tobi


----------



## merida-fahrer (7. April 2021)

Mein Canyon Spectral al 29 8.9 (MJ 2016), das übers Oster-Wochenende gestohlen wurde.




Hier gepostet aufgrund folgender Idee (danke @Agent500 ):


Agent500 schrieb:


> *Hatte gerade folgende Idee, vielleicht ist das ja hilfreich?*
> 
> Postet den Diebstahl, inklusive Bild eures Bikes, zusätzlich noch im passenden Hersteller-Unterforum hier im IBC und dort in die laufende Unterhaltung zum jeweiligen Bikemodell.
> _(natürlich nur, wenn es zu eurem Modell auch einen Thread/ Herstellerforum gibt)_
> ...



Update (23.06.): Der Verlust wurde durch die Hausratversicherung kompensiert. Die Suche ist damit beendet.


----------



## JensDey (8. April 2021)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen. Deins ist ja optisch schon recht exklusiv. Das kann man ja nur zerlegt verkaufen.


----------



## merida-fahrer (8. April 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen. Deins ist ja optisch schon recht exklusiv. Das kann man ja nur zerlegt verkaufen.


Danke 🙂
Ja, in diesem Fall wird ein Vorteil der Individualisierung erkenntlich 😀


----------



## Rio93 (13. April 2021)

Hey  
Die folgende Frage wird aus Mangel an Möglichkeiten und Angeboten gestellt, daher bitte ich um Nachsicht. 
Ich würde gerne wissen ob es hier jemand gibt (oder ob wer jemanden kennt), der ein Spectral (gerne ab 2018, Rahmengröße M, gut gepflegt..) abzugeben hat. Der gebotene Preis wäre sehr fair und an die momentane Nachfrage angepasst. Es ist weder auf bekannten Gebraucht-Markt Websites, noch hier im Bike Markt ein vernünftiges Angebot zu finden und an Neukauf ist anhand der gigantischen Nachfrage und der Lieferzeiten nicht zu denken, daher die Frage hier auf dem direkten Weg. Bitte übergeht diesen Beitrag bei Desinteresse einfach, ich hoffe es fühlt sich keiner dadurch auf den Fuß getreten. Danke im Voraus fürs Antworten! 
Liebe Grüße  
Dario


----------



## Rio93 (13. April 2021)

Gut zu wissen wäre noch, dass ich aus Duisburg komme und bereit wäre etwa 200 km zu fahren um das Bike zu besichtigen. 
Danke nomma


----------



## Boardi05 (8. Mai 2021)




----------



## kaptan (8. Mai 2021)

OG Strive CF baby! 😍


----------



## gelala (8. Mai 2021)

Finde den Fehler. Out of the Box. Geliefert heute. Nach Monaten Wartezeit.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Mai 2021)

einfach  das Schaltwerk drehen geht nicht ??

Wird das exceed mit abmontierten Hinterrad & Schaltwerk geliefert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelala (10. Mai 2021)

Klar, drehen geht. Der Kollege ist halt kein Schrauber. Läuft jetzt. Dennoch ein NoGo, zeigt es doch die mangelnde Endkontrolle und dass es niemals vormontiert war.
Ist „nur“ ein GC, aber das 9er. Das XT Schaltwerk wird mit der Steckachse befestigt, ist ansonsten lose.


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2021)

gelala schrieb:


> Das XT Schaltwerk wird mit der Steckachse befestigt, ist ansonsten lose.



Falsch. Das Schaltwerk hängt am Schaltauge. Das Schaltauge wiederrum muss mit einer kleinen Senkkopfschraube/Inbusschraube am Rahmen befestigt werden. Sonst würde bei jedem Laufradausbau das Schaltwerk samt Schaltauge runterfallen. Ergo fehlt da eine Schraube was wohl auch der Grund für das verknoten war.


----------



## Zyrus (19. Mai 2021)

Frisch ausm Karton vs. nach dem ersten Ausflug nach Willingen.


----------



## TraceS54 (27. Mai 2021)

Endlich da, fertig foliert (Lackschutz) und aufgebaut. Das neue Spaßgerät meiner Dame.

15,4kg fahrfertig in Größe M




2021er Torque „Fabio Wibmer Signature Edition“


----------



## ulli! (27. Mai 2021)

Sick?


----------



## TraceS54 (27. Mai 2021)

Korrekt! 
Sie mag die Farben halt


----------



## JensDey (27. Mai 2021)

Also kein Sick-Fake, sondern Schutzfoliert?


----------



## TraceS54 (27. Mai 2021)

Ja. Kein Fake natürlich. 
Lack vorher noch mal poliert (metallicflakes kommen besser raus) und dann mit RideWrap foliert.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Mai 2021)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Korrekt!
> Sie mag die Farben halt



 das denkst du - wenn Fabio Wibmer bei dir im Wohnzimmer sitzt bist du abserviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (27. Mai 2021)

Eins Fahratt mit schlecht Kamara ins Wohnung a.k.a. Garantiebomber für bzw. von der Frau.
Alles dran was ich immer mal haben wollte (ausser Pedale) und nie Fahren werde.


----------



## s3pp3l (27. Mai 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Wird das exceed mit abmontierten Hinterrad & Schaltwerk geliefert?


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, mit montiertem Schaltwerk muss das der Canyon-Service ja sehen. Also geht ihr davon aus, dass die schnell die Kette durchziehen und dann alles in den Karton werfen?

Überlege gerade, wie mein Canyon damals kam,... war da das Hinterrad dran?


----------



## TraceS54 (27. Mai 2021)

Es muss nur die Sattelstütze montiert, der Lenker befestigt und der Vorderreifen eingebaut werden.

Setup, Pedale usw. on Top.


----------



## s3pp3l (27. Mai 2021)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Es muss nur die Sattelstütze montiert, der Lenker befestigt und der Vorderreifen eingebaut werden.
> 
> Setup, Pedale usw. on Top.


Dann kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie das Problem oben bei Canyon entstanden sein soll.


----------



## styl0 (27. Mai 2021)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Es muss nur die Sattelstütze montiert, der Lenker befestigt und der Vorderreifen eingebaut werden.
> 
> Setup, Pedale usw. on Top.


Da ich mein Exceed letzten Freitag erhalten habe: Das stimmt nicht. Das Schaltwerk ist bei Auslieferung nicht montiert. Logisch das dann auch beide Räder noch montiert werden müssen 
Bei mir war übrigens alles i.O., dass man das Bike nie vorher testweise montiert hatte, kann ich mir zumindest in meinem Fall nicht vorstellen.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Mai 2021)

ist denke ich von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich, bei meinem Neuron war das Hinterrad dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TraceS54 (27. Mai 2021)

2021 Torque, 2019 Spectral und 2018 Neuron evenfalls wie oben von mir beschrieben


----------



## TraceS54 (28. Mai 2021)

Ab geht’s


----------



## JensDey (28. Mai 2021)

Viel Spaß


----------



## kaptan (29. Mai 2021)

🌞


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. Mai 2021)

Spectral 29 CF8 absolut tourentauglich


----------



## der_erce (7. Juni 2021)

Nach fast zwei Jahren ist das Bike fertig. Torque FRX 2013 Neurahmen und viele Neuteile nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## JensDey (7. Juni 2021)

Dann laß mal krachen.


----------



## Herr_Biernot (14. Juni 2021)




----------



## Luke1304 (17. Juni 2021)

Hier auch mal ein (wie ich finde eher seltenes) blaues Lux. 
Top Gerät!


----------



## JensDey (17. Juni 2021)

so nen Lux ist halt auch nur eun Neuron CF  mit 2 Flaschen. 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilovemyrocky (19. Juni 2021)

Mein Neuron ist endlich angekommen. Angekündigt für Ende Mai, dann Liefertermin auf Ende Juni verschoben. Am Ende kam es dann am 9. Juni.
Zusammenbau war problemlos und es waren keine Mängel festzustellen.
Als erstes kamen die sauschweren Nobby Nics runter und ich habe auf Tubeless umgerüstet.
Ersparnis ca. 200 Gramm pro Rad. Wiegt jetzt 12,4 Kg in L fahrfertig.

Die Jungfernfahrt auf meiner Hausrunde hat es schon hinter sich.
Bremsen schleifen nicht und die Schaltung is smooth. Ich musste nix einstellen!

Ich bin soweit echt zufrieden.


----------



## dirtdaddy (21. Juni 2021)

Hab mein Stoic 4 zwei Tage vor Weihnachten 2020 bekommen und es war das beste selbstgeschenkte Weihnachtsgechenk seit 30 Jahren  🤪 ich bin als Kind BMX gefahren und wollte nach einigen XC Bikes schon immer mal wieder ein Bike das mir das BMX Feeling zurück gibt und trotzdem auch noch für den Alltag geeignet ist. Was soll ich sagen, manchmal bekommt man(n) genau das was er sich wünscht 





















Canyon Stoic 4 - S 27,5"
Rahmen: Canyon Stoic Aluminium Frame
Federgabel: Rock Shox Pike Select 140mm
Schaltwerk: SRAM NX Eagle 
Schalthebel: SRAM NX Eagle Trigger 12s
Kassette: SRAM PG-1210 Eagle 11-50 12s
Kurbel: SRAM Descendant 6K Eagle Boost 
Kettenblatt: SRAM X-Sync Eagle Direct Mount 3mm 12-fach Boost
Innenlager: SRAM BSA DUB
Kette: SRAM SX Eagle 12s
Scheibenbremsen: SRAM Guide T
Bremsscheiben: SRAM Centerline V/H 200/180mm
Laufräder: Alex Rims DP30
Reifen vorne: Maxxis Minion DHF 27,5x2,30" TR EXO 3C MaxxTerra 60
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Rekon 27,5x2,40" WT TR EXO 3C MaxxTerra 60
Ventile: Muc-Off Tubeless Presta Ventil 44mm 
Vorbau: Renthal Apex 35mm
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Lite 35mm /40mm Rise / 760mm
Griffe: DMR Bikes - Deathgrip
Sattel: SQ Lab 611 Ergowave active
Sattelstütze: Iridium Dropper 150mm
Pedale: Crankbrothers Stamp 3

Hab leider Lockdown bedingt noch nicht alles so umgebaut wie ich ursprünglich wollte aber das kann jetzt auch bis zum Herbst/Winter warten. Momentan ist fahren angesagt 😍 und ordentlich auf die Fresse fliegen wie am Samstag 😅


----------



## Shredschreck (26. Juni 2021)

Spectral 27.5 L Custom


----------



## der_erce (27. Juni 2021)

Heute war ich bisl fotografieren.


----------



## kaptan (27. Juni 2021)

Geile Bilder! Geiles Bike! 👍🏻


----------



## TraceS54 (30. Juni 2021)

Die Dame hat grad ihr Dachzelt am MolvenoSee aufgeschlagen. 4Tage WomensBikeCamp rund um Paganella / Molveno und das „sicke“ Torque lernen richtig zu bewegen.
PS: Der Teppich war vor dem Bike da…


----------



## sauerlaender75 (30. Juni 2021)

man kann aber auch mehr aufs Foto kriegen indem man einfach noch einen Meter hinten geht !?


----------



## JensDey (30. Juni 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> man kann aber auch mehr aufs Foto kriegen indem man einfach noch einen Meter hinten geht !?


Dann kommen aber vllt auch mehr unschöne Dinge drauf.
Hervorragend cleveres Format gewählt. 😝


----------



## TraceS54 (9. Juli 2021)

Nun mit etwas mehr Abstand  

Mein Mädel, seit 2Monaten so richtig aufm Bike und sie liebt ihr „Signature“ Torque.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (9. Juli 2021)

Allerhöchsten Respekt.
Die Sättigung ist toooooooooo much.


----------



## TraceS54 (9. Juli 2021)

iPhone LiveFoto + Fotofilter. Nicht ideal, aber morgen soll das Wetter noch besser werden und sie will unbedingt nochmal. Dann mit besserer Quali fürs Archiv.

Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass der Drop einfacher ist als das kitschige Panorama vermuten lässt. 
Aber egal, ihrem Selbstvertrauen hat es nicht geschadet.


----------



## JensDey (9. Juli 2021)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man sagen, dass der Drop einfacher ist als das kitschige Panorama vermuten lässt.
> Aber egal, ihrem Selbstvertrauen hat es nicht geschadet.


Das ist völlig egal. Die Szene ist genial und sowas halt man gerne im Portfolio.
Mache selbst Sportbilder und da fragt nachher keiner danach.
Kleiner Pro-Tipp: Snapseed aufs Handy und die Nachbeiarbeitung damit machen. Macht das richtig gut.


----------



## Oliverz87 (4. August 2021)

Spessart


----------



## mnl (4. August 2021)




----------



## Condemned87 (4. August 2021)

Ah, genauso farbenfroh unterwegs wie ich es bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koban (21. August 2021)

Habe heute am dem Neuron gebastelt. Neuer Fox34 und dämpfer montiert. Und Shimano XTR bremshebel montiert am Magura MT7.

Hobbyprojekt Im Corona zeit. Still Under construction


----------



## sauerlaender75 (22. August 2021)

Meinem Neuron habe ich auch ein update verpasst:


NX Trigger gg. GX Trigger an SRAM G2 RS  Klemmer verbaut  
760er Race Face Alu Lenker gg. 775 Sixpack Millenium Carbon gewechselt mit grauen ESI


----------



## Boardi05 (31. August 2021)




----------



## el martn (5. September 2021)

Mein neues LUX Trail 7, 2022 (?), Größe M, Grau.
Gewicht direkt aus der Schachtel: 11,75 Kg (ohne Pedale)
Jetzt mit Tacho,  Glocke, Pedale und diverse Umbauten: 11,90 KG


----------



## Hfre (12. September 2021)

Lux Trail 6 cooles bike l


----------



## Frodijak (13. September 2021)

…


----------



## Deleted 214724 (22. Oktober 2021)

Hier mein Strive. Ich hab diese Farbgebung beim „mittleren“ Strive echt geliebt. Daher der Versuch es beim neuen Nachzuahmen. 
An der ein oder anderen Stelle vielleicht ein bisschen zu viel. Dämpfer und Gabel Decals hab ich auch noch hier liegen


----------



## JensDey (22. Oktober 2021)

Ja, muss man mögen. Aber, jedem das Seine.


----------



## Dominic_CH (22. Oktober 2021)

@TH1984 sieht cool aus  Decals selber gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 214724 (22. Oktober 2021)

Dominic_CH schrieb:


> @TH1984 sieht cool aus  Decals selber gemacht?


Danke.
Die Decals sind von NLDesigns.eu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (22. Oktober 2021)

Finde ich sehr geil! Meins BJ 2015 ist immernoch im Einsatz!


----------



## Pipo1807 (2. November 2021)

Mein 2021er Spectral AL 6 😍




Der Herbst ist einfach eine der schönsten Jahreszeiten um mit dem Bike im Wald unterwegs zu sein...


----------



## kaptan (3. November 2021)

😍


----------



## Bobbele55 (10. November 2021)

Pipo1807 schrieb:


> Mein 2021er Spectral AL 6 😍
> Anhang anzeigen 1366088
> 
> Der Herbst ist einfach eine der schönsten Jahreszeiten um mit dem Bike im Wald unterwegs zu sein...


Mein Spectral 6 (2021) ist grad mit DHL unterwegs….kann es kaum abwarten 😛


----------



## Paule76 (18. November 2021)

Canyon Torque LTD FW SICKnature (S)


Gestern Abend zusammen geschraubt.
Heute kommen noch die Pedale (Stamp 7) dran
und am Wochenende die erste Probefahrt.

Ich freu mich 

Gruss aus dem Moseltal

Paule


----------



## sauerlaender75 (18. November 2021)

das ist doch schon ewig ausverkauft, hast du über einen Wiederkäufer bekommen oder selbst nicht losbekommen ?   🤪


----------



## Paule76 (18. November 2021)

War vorletzte Woche bei Canyon im Outlet drin.
Bis auf ein paar Kratzer am linken Griff und Bremshebel sieht's aus wie neu.


----------



## Bobbele55 (20. November 2021)

Paule76 schrieb:


> Canyon Torque LTD FW SICKnature (S)Anhang anzeigen 1374300
> Gestern Abend zusammen geschraubt.
> Heute kommen noch die Pedale (Stamp 7) dran
> und am Wochenende die erste Probefahrt.
> ...


Glückwunsch 👍sieht gut aus 🤟


----------



## Bobbele55 (20. November 2021)

Bobbele55 schrieb:


> Mein Spectral 6 (2021) ist grad mit DHL unterwegs….kann es kaum abwarten 😛


Heute war die Jungfernfahrt 😊 bin voll glücklich  mit dem Bike 😘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (29. November 2021)

mein Lux trail, fährt sich sooo schön 
bis jetzt erstmal nur neue laufräder, reifen kommen noch neu...


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (10. Dezember 2021)

Weil die Freude so groß ist, hier auch die Bilder meines neuen Spielzeugs...Spectral CF8...


----------



## Bobbele55 (10. Dezember 2021)

Schick schick👍☺️
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, geiles Bike 🤟


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (10. Dezember 2021)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Weil die Freude so groß ist, hier auch die Bilder meines neuen Spielzeugs...Spectral CF8...
> Anhang anzeigen 1385660Anhang anzeigen 1385661Anhang anzeigen 1385662Anhang anzeigen 1385663


Cooles Bike, aber seltsame Reifen Kombi. Der Forekaster vorne ist deutlich schwächer als der DHR hinten. Andersrum wird aus meiner Sicht eher ein Schuh draus


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (10. Dezember 2021)

Jo, das stimmt...habe ich aktuell wegen der extrem rutschigen bzw. matschigen Strecken bei uns gemacht...da geht nur um Haftung, erhoffe mir vorne mehr Grip....mit Vollgas und Airtime ist hier nix im Moment


----------



## adsiebenaz (10. Dezember 2021)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Weil die Freude so groß ist, hier auch die Bilder meines neuen Spielzeugs...Spectral CF8...
> Anhang anzeigen 1385660Anhang anzeigen 1385661Anhang anzeigen 1385662Anhang anzeigen 1385663



echt schick, was haste zur serienausstattung alles geändert und welche größe ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (11. Dezember 2021)

Moin!

Danke, das ist Größe M. Gemacht habe ich:


SRAM Code RSC
Hebel Sattelstütze
Alles schön auf je eine Schelle
Tubeless
Reifen vorne dem Wetter angpasst 
Decals (Gabel&Dämpfer) von Slik (Farbe an den Rest angepaßt)
Dämpferbuchsen geschmiert
Kettenführung angepasst
Griffe
Mudguard Riesel

14,4kg fahrfertig

Jetzt genieße ich ein paar Tage den Anblick, bevor die erste Fahrt ansteht


----------



## JensDey (11. Dezember 2021)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Jo, das stimmt...habe ich aktuell wegen der extrem rutschigen bzw. matschigen Strecken bei uns gemacht...da geht nur um Haftung, erhoffe mir vorne mehr Grip....mit Vollgas und Airtime ist hier nix im Moment


Die Antwort macht wenig Sinn. Der FK ist ist eine XC für nasse Bedingungen, bietet für vorne aber sicher nicht genug Grip für Bremse und Kurve.
Am Neuron habe ich den FK vorne gegen DHR2 und das war deutlich besser. 
Die beiden FK wollte ich hinten fertig fahren, sind aber schon für das Neuron nicht robust genug.
Der FK ist ggf ein Winterupgrade für einen Rekon Race oder Ikon.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal sagen, Du kennst Dich mit Reifen deutlich besser aus! Bin nach MAXXIS Seite bzw. nach den Empfehlungen dort gegangen. MAXXIS ist für mich Neuladen, war bisher immer mit Schwalbe unterwegs. Bin auch sehr überrascht, dass beide Reifen mit je min. 2.5 bar Mindestdruck angegeben sind...da werde ich mich nicht daran halten...


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (11. Dezember 2021)

Welchen Reifen würdest Du denn empfehlen? Also für winterlich schlammige Ausfahrten, fast alles im Wald, so weit es geht nur Trails, gerne schnell, Rollwiderstand ist total egal...hab genug Joghurtbecher im Kühlschrank....

Danke vorab für Deine Empfehlung


----------



## JensDey (11. Dezember 2021)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Rollwiderstand ist total egal...hab genug Joghurtbecher im Kühlschrank....


Da bin ich jetzt der falsche Experte. Bei mir ist Rowi und Gewicht sehr wichtig.
Stell deine Frage mal hier:





						All-Mountain Reifen
					

Selbstreinigung finde ich sehr gut. Vermessen habe ich den Reifen jetzt nicht, aber er wog so um die 920g.  Mein IBEX wiegt 944g und der Aquila, der frisch im Regal liegt, wiegt 1085g.  Das Profil des Aquilas ist schon deutlich anders und wirkt nochmal grippiger.   Die Kombie Ibex/Porcupine hab...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Dezember 2021)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Welchen Reifen würdest Du denn empfehlen? Also für winterlich schlammige Ausfahrten, fast alles im Wald, so weit es geht nur Trails, gerne schnell, Rollwiderstand ist total egal...hab genug Joghurtbecher im Kühlschrank....
> 
> Danke vorab für Deine Empfehlung


Ich schätze mal, du hast für den Forekaster XC Reifen den Assegai oder DHF runter. Beide sind als Enduro Reifen schonmal besser. Einen richtigen Schlamm Enduro Reifen würde ich nicht drauf machen. Eher vorne MaxGrip Mischung, die ist weicher und kostet definitiv genug Joghurt. Vielleicht war der original Reifen sogar max Grip?


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (12. Dezember 2021)

Hehe, das kann was werden mit dem Forekaster  Versteh ich aber nicht, laut Beschreibung auf der Maxxis Seite sollte der ziemlich gut für den Zweck passen. Aber das Profil sieht tatsächlich auch etwas "schmal auf der Brust" aus. Original war vorne ein Minion DHR II 3C Maxx Terra. Warum nun auch vorne ein DHR drauf ist, ist für mich das nächste Rätsel....?
Das erste Rätsel ist die Sache mit dem Druck...Ist es denn so, dass der Min.-Druck bei Maxxis recht hoch ist? Oder liegt das an den hauchdünnen Karkassen...ich meine bei dem Wetter ist das total egal, aber wenn es wieder trockener wird, muss man da zu der DD Karkasse greifen, um mit wenig Druck fahren zu können? Auf der Seite finde ich keine Angaben für den Min.-Druck. Hätte ich doch den Wetsrceam nehmen sollen 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## filiale (12. Dezember 2021)

Den Mindestdruck auf Reifen würde ich nicht einhalten. Nur den Maximaldruck. Weniger ist kein Problem, es wird dann eben nur weicher und wabbeliger, aber es kann nix passieren außer ein anderes Fahrgefühl als es der Hersteller sich vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (12. Dezember 2021)

Jo, werde mich auch auf keinen Fall daran halten...2.5 bar...kann ich ja gleich Vollgummi aufziehen 
Bin es von Schwalbe gewohnt, dass da immer ein Min.-Druck angegeben ist...und da verliert auch gern mal der Reifen in der Kurve / beim Landen die Kontakt zur Felge und es geht Luft verloren - wenn man in die Nähe des Min.-Drucks kommt. Bin vorne nie unter 1,8 bar gekommen - selbst bei "nicht so Vollgas-Strecken"....muss Maxxis noch kennen lernen - meine Reifen-Horizont erweitern


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Dezember 2021)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Hehe, das kann was werden mit dem Forekaster  Versteh ich aber nicht, laut Beschreibung auf der Maxxis Seite sollte der ziemlich gut für den Zweck passen. Aber das Profil sieht tatsächlich auch etwas "schmal auf der Brust" aus. Original war vorne ein Minion DHR II 3C Maxx Terra. Warum nun auch vorne ein DHR drauf ist, ist für mich das nächste Rätsel....?
> Das erste Rätsel ist die Sache mit dem Druck...Ist es denn so, dass der Min.-Druck bei Maxxis recht hoch ist? Oder liegt das an den hauchdünnen Karkassen...ich meine bei dem Wetter ist das total egal, aber wenn es wieder trockener wird, muss man da zu der DD Karkasse greifen, um mit wenig Druck fahren zu können? Auf der Seite finde ich keine Angaben für den Min.-Druck. Hätte ich doch den Wetsrceam nehmen sollen
> 
> Danke und Grüße


Es gibt viele, die vorne einen DHR fahren. Aus dem Grund habe ich es auch probiert und fand es furchtbar. Auf Asphalt merkt mE deutlich, wie schlecht der DHR führt. Durch die breiten Stollen, die ja die Bremstraktion erhöhen sollen, zieht das Vorderrad in alle Richtungen. Ist eine Religion, aber so meine Meinung. Warum die den vorne drauf machen, ist ein Rätsel. Du musst dir doch nur das Profil deiner beiden Reifen ansehen! Guck mal wie klein die Blöcke des FK sind. Jeder Reifen ist ein Kompromiss zwischen Traktion und Rollwiderstand. Bei einem XC wird letzteres wichtiger erachtet, beim Enduro die Traktion. Wenn du jetzt bei einem Gravel Reifen liest,  Regen und Matsch, ziehst du den auf das Enduro? Wohl kaum. Der Reifen gehört nicht an das Bike, es sei denn du willst es mal irgendwann leichter laufend haben für Fitness auf der Forststraße. Und mit dem DHR schon gar nicht. Es sagte ja schon wer, wenn überhaupt dhr vorn FK hinten. Zum Luftdruck. Ich wiege 95kg und habe noch keinen Exo über 2,3 gefahren. Vorne eher unter 2. Aber ich richte mich nach dem Walgen. Wenn er zu sehr einsinkt, ist es zu wenig Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Dezember 2021)

Oder, ich übersetze mal in Schwalbe. Du hast jetzt hinten Magic Mary und vorne Rocket Ron oder Racing Ralph.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (12. Dezember 2021)

Läuft...vielen Dank....dann habe ich ja jetzt einen guten Hinterreifen, wenn ich mal krank bin und Forstwege fahren muss


----------



## JensDey (12. Dezember 2021)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Hehe, das kann was werden mit dem Forekaster  Versteh ich aber nicht, laut Beschreibung auf der Maxxis Seite sollte der ziemlich gut für den Zweck passen.


Du musst mal den MouseOver-Teaser auf der Übersichtsseite anschauen: "Der Racereifen für feuchte Bedingungen".
Leider schreiben das auf der Produktseite nicht wieder.
Minion DHR ist mindestens Enduro, der Forekaster XC bis max leicht Trail auf feuchtem Waldboden.

Vom Conti Trailking kommend fand ich den FK vorne im Sommer einfach nur grausam (Mein neues Neuron war mit FK/FK ausgestattet). Hinten zusammen mit dem DHR vorne hätte er mir getaugt. Nur war er halt recht pannenanfällig, so dass er hinten dann auch kein langes Leben hatte.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (13. Dezember 2021)

OK OK, ich hab's verstanden...."Hätte hier einen Forekaster unbenutzt günstig abzugeben" 😆✌️


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (14. Dezember 2021)

Besser?


----------



## JensDey (14. Dezember 2021)

Brutal!
Dein Joghurt-Lieferant wird dich lieben.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (14. Dezember 2021)

Schönes Rad!


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (14. Dezember 2021)

JensDey schrieb:


> Brutal!
> Dein Joghurt-Lieferant wird dich lieben.


Haha, der Gummi fühlt sich schon so an, dass es nur auf Asphalt so richtig matschig sein wird... zumindest ist der Rowi der gleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raedchenfahrer (14. Dezember 2021)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Besser?
> Anhang anzeigen 1387476


Lass krachen


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (15. Dezember 2021)

Geile Reifen...geiles Rad  also der Shorty macht mächtig Grip, das ist schon Sahne. Nur der Matsch ist inzwischen so schlimm...da ist dann auch irgendwann Schluss. Aber generell extrem geil...solange "nur" nasser Waldboden mit Laub...geht noch was


----------



## William89 (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann leider nur was älteres beisteuern 😇

Ist gerade vom Dreck befreit worden und sonnt sich noch ...


----------



## adsiebenaz (21. Dezember 2021)

William89 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nur was älteres beisteuern 😇
> 
> Ist gerade vom Dreck befreit worden und sonnt sich noch ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1390548



Der Rahmen liegt noch aufm Schrank bei mir.
War ein tolles Radl.


----------



## William89 (21. Dezember 2021)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Der Rahmen liegt noch aufm Schrank bei mir.
> War ein tolles Radl.



Hab mich auch ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht dran satt gesehen...
Glaube das wird nicht so leicht mich im nächsten Frühjahr davon zu trennen 🥲

Das einzige was ich nicht vermissen werde ist die Reverb, für mich der einzige Schwachpunkt bisher gewesen 🙂


----------



## Kaiser1990 (22. Dezember 2021)

William89 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nur was älteres beisteuern 😇
> 
> Ist gerade vom Dreck befreit worden und sonnt sich noch ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1390548



Fahre auch noch ein Spectral aus dieser Serie - ja es wirkt mittlerweile schon ein paar Tage älter aber erfüllt absolut seinen Zweck. Bin auch total zufrieden mit dem Gewicht, wenn ich da so die neuen Spectrals anschauen....Habe bei mir die Reverb gegen einen Transfer getauscht. Schöne Weihnachten und gute Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evilrogi (29. Dezember 2021)

Gestern kam der freundliche UPS-Mann und brachte einen grossen Karton. Mein Spectral CF 7 27.5 (Grösse M) has landed. Baute in den letzten Jahren fast alles selber auf, mit der momentanen Versorgungslage aber zu mühsam. Bisschen Tuning darf aber schon sein. Gestern schon mal aufgebaut und mit den bereitliegenden Tuningteilen versehen, sieht es doch gut aus. Durch Tausch von Laufrädern (waren schon länger da), TL-Conversion, Kassette, Ersetzen der bleischweren Lenker-/Vorbaueinheit und dem Kettenblatt (oval) gute 800 Gramm gespart. Irritierend finde ich die Zugführung am Schaltwerk hinten. Ausserdem waren wohl wegen Lieferproblemen Hayes-Scheiben drauf. Das wird Shimano nicht freuen (mir spielt es keine Rolle).


----------



## filiale (29. Dezember 2021)

es geht doch nix über betrunkene Mechaniker


----------



## Deleted 195305 (29. Dezember 2021)

evilrogi schrieb:


> Gestern kam der freundliche UPS-Mann und brachte einen grossen Karton. Mein Spectral CF 7 27.5 (Grösse M) has landed. Baute in den letzten Jahren fast alles selber auf, mit der momentanen Versorgungslage aber zu mühsam. Bisschen Tuning darf aber schon sein. Gestern schon mal aufgebaut und mit den bereitliegenden Tuningteilen versehen, sieht es doch gut aus. Durch Tausch von Laufrädern (waren schon länger da), TL-Conversion, Kassette, Ersetzen der bleischweren Lenker-/Vorbaueinheit und dem Kettenblatt (oval) gute 800 Gramm gespart. Irritierend finde ich die Zugführung am Schaltwerk hinten. Ausserdem waren wohl wegen Lieferproblemen Hayes-Scheiben drauf. Das wird Shimano nicht freuen (mir spielt es keine Rolle).


Der Schaltzug stand bei meinem Torque auch so weit raus. Der lässt sich aber reinschieben. Witzig, meiner besteht nun aus blauen Zähnen. Und die leere Tülle im Rahmen knarzt heftig. Dachte schon, dass nach der zweiten Fahrt bereits die Links oder Buchsen knarzen. Auf Huber umgebaut. Immernoch. Und ein Druck auf die leere Tülle erzeugt das Geräusch. Überlege nun trotz axs eine Außenhülle zu verlegen. Das Durchschneiden würde wahrscheinlich auch helfen, scheint mit aber zu radikal.


----------



## Thomas_v2 (29. Dezember 2021)

Bin auch mal wieder auf einem Canyon unterwegs, nach 10 Jahren auf einem Specialized Enduro.


----------



## kaptan (22. Januar 2022)

😋


----------



## JensDey (23. Januar 2022)

Wurde das nicht sogar verfilmt: "Der mit dem Schlamm tanzt"?


----------



## TraceS54 (31. Januar 2022)

Muss leider noch etwas auf seinen ersten Einsatz warten...

2022 Torque WibmerEdition - Mullet


----------



## JensDey (1. Februar 2022)

TraceS54 schrieb:


> Muss leider noch etwas auf seinen ersten Einsatz warten...


Sieht so aus, als wenn du trotzdem Abfahrtsspaß haben könntest. 😉


----------



## kedeming (3. Februar 2022)

Hi zusammen,

bin stolzer Besitzer eines Canyon Grails (der Lenker dient einfach immer als Blickfang) und zugleich auch Hobby Webentwickler. Habe nun zum Spaß an der Freude ein kleines Projekt gebaut namens www.checkoutmy.bike. Funktioniert wie Tinder...nur mit Fahrrädern. 😂

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr es mal ausprobiert...bisher haben wir nur eine kleine Handvoll von Nutzern, aber dachte mir, vll gibt es hier in der Gruppe noch ein paar mehr, die Spaß daran haben!


----------



## Nickmann (7. Februar 2022)

kedeming schrieb:


> Habe nun zum Spaß an der Freude ein kleines Projekt gebaut namens www.checkoutmy.bike. Funktioniert wie Tinder...nur mit Fahrrädern. 😂


Verstehe den Sinn nicht ganz. Wenn mir dein Bike gefällt und dir meins, haben wir dann Sex?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carasc (9. Februar 2022)

Bevor das neue Rad kommt darf das Lux nochmal in die Galerie.


----------



## derAndre (11. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch mal wieder hier. Nach der kurzen und schmerzhaften Beziehung mit einem Torque vor vielen Jahren (hab ich schnell wieder verkauft) bin jetzt wieder Besitzer eines Canyon. Diesmal ein Sender. Vom Entschluss es zu kaufen bis zur Lieferung ist keine Woche vergangen. Ich war schwer beeindruckt. Hab hier bisher keinen aktuellen Sender gesehen. Bin ich der einzige der sich das Biest zugelegt hat?




Mullet, Größe L

Die orangfarbenen Pedale sind mittlerweile durch diese Ersetzt worden. Aber beim Foto waren die noch nicht fertig "renoviert":


----------



## Bobbele55 (19. Februar 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1407542😋


Die Ecke kenne ich doch 🤭 bei uns im Sachsenwald an der Bille?🤔


----------



## kaptan (19. Februar 2022)

Ja genau! Schön erkannt 👍🏻


----------



## Bobbele55 (19. Februar 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Ja genau! Schön erkannt 👍🏻Anhang anzeigen 1423793Anhang anzeigen 1423792


Coole Bilder, sehr schön 🤩


----------



## kaptan (24. Februar 2022)

Ein neues Canyon ist gestern Eingezogen! Gottseidank das Bike ist Tadellos, astrein montiert und eingestellt. 😍


----------



## Bobbele55 (25. Februar 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Ein neues Canyon ist gestern Eingezogen! Gottseidank das Bike ist Tadellos, astrein montiert und eingestellt. 😍 Anhang anzeigen 1427002


Herzlichen Glückwunsch 👍
Der sieht aber cool aus 😎
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike und vllt auf Wiedersehen im Sachsenwald 🤟


----------



## Bobbele55 (25. Februar 2022)

👍👍👍


----------



## kaptan (25. Februar 2022)

Herzlichen Dank Männers! 🙏🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickmann (25. Februar 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Ein neues Canyon ist gestern Eingezogen! Gottseidank das Bike ist Tadellos, astrein montiert und eingestellt. 😍 Anhang anzeigen 1427002


Welches ist denn das? Ist das das neue Spectral 125?


----------



## kaptan (25. Februar 2022)

Ja ist das neue 125er


----------



## William89 (25. Februar 2022)

Sieht nach einem Gerät aus mit dem man viel Spaß haben kann auf den Trails 😉
Darf ich mal fragen wie leicht das Radl fahrfertig ist?


----------



## kaptan (25. Februar 2022)

Danke, ich denke wer eher viel Strecke mit leichten Single Trails im Heimischen Wald fährt macht damit nix falsch. In Gegensatz zu meinem 14Kg Strive CF fühlt man schon ein geringeres Gewicht bilde ich mit ein… Hab es noch nicht gewogen, habe auch nur ne Personen Waage zur Hand… Ich versuche mal zu wiegen demnächst.


----------



## kaptan (25. Februar 2022)

13,4 Kg inklusive Padale Tubeless milch 100/120ml und Continental Trail King BCC laut meiner Personenwaage… Kann ich definitiv mit Leben 😅


----------



## Bobbele55 (26. Februar 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> 13,4 Kg inklusive Padale Tubeless milch 100/120ml und Continental Trail King BCC laut meiner Personenwaage… Kann ich definitiv mit Leben 😅


Wann kommen denn die  Bilder von der Jungfernfahrt ☀️🤩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (26. Februar 2022)

@Bobbele55:

Man was ne Feile Leute, das Teil macht so Spaß… 🤩😍🤙🏻


----------



## kaptan (26. Februar 2022)

Danke für den netten Plausch übrigens! 🍻


----------



## Bobbele55 (26. Februar 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Danke für den netten Plausch übrigens! 🍻


Den gleichen Dank möchte ich zurückgeben 👍😊


----------



## Bobbele55 (27. Februar 2022)

*Sturmschäden sind immer noch allgegenwärtig 😢*


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. Februar 2022)

wie kriegt Ihr die Räder immer so sauber in den Wald


----------



## kaptan (27. Februar 2022)

😍


----------



## Bobbele55 (27. Februar 2022)

Wenn man quasi am Wald wohnt, hat man keinen schlammigen Weg dahin🤗
…. und man trifft sich sogar auf dem Asphalt….nee, Kaptan ?😅

übrigens, die Bilder sind aus dem Waldstück, wo der Waldfriedhof ist….


----------



## kaptan (27. Februar 2022)

Definitiv, hier lässt es sich leben… 😉🤙🏻

@Bobbele55 Tolle Bilder!


----------



## Bobbele55 (27. Februar 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Definitiv, hier lässt es sich leben… 😉🤙🏻
> 
> @Bobbele55 Tolle Bilder!


Dankeschön, gleichfalls 👍😊


----------



## Koban (8. März 2022)

Rahmen Neuron CF SL nach eigenen Wünschen umgebaut. Lockdown-Hobbyprojekt.








FOX Float DPS Factory
FOX 34 Factory 130mm
Canyon V12 6° 60mm stem
Canyon H23 Carbon 760mm - Rise: 15mm
RockShox Reverb AXS 150mm
SRAM XX1 AXS
SRAM XX1 170mm crank
AbsoluteBlack ovaal | 30T
Magura MT7 raceline + Shimano XTR M9120 hebel
Magura MDR-C CL 203mm & 180mm
Reynolds TR309 XD Carbon 30mm
Ergon SR Pro
ESI grips chunky
CrankBrothers Stamp 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2022)

Luxus-Umbau! 

Deine Bremsscheiben rubbeln. Vielleicht mal andere Beläge ausprobieren.

Das Freilaufgeräusch geht mir schon nach 30 Sekunden auf die Nerven, doch das ist Geschmackssache und kann die Klingel ersetzen.


----------



## Koban (8. März 2022)

Bemscheiben rubbeln war durch die 6bolt to centenlock adapter. Jetzt alles centenlock und kein rubbeln mehr ;-)


----------



## kaptan (8. März 2022)

@Koban Sexy! Richtig fein der Aufbau 🤩

Mal ein Nichtantriebsseitigbild 🤣


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. März 2022)

mein Neuron CF8 - mit ein paar Änderungen bei 13kg gegenüber der 14kg. 
Der orig. LRS war recht schwer, dafür ist es jetzt mehr Tourenlastig gegenüber der or. Bereifung mit HansDampf & NobbyNic


----------



## Großmütterchen (12. März 2022)

Ein Torque in seinem natürlichen Habitat.


----------



## Bobbele55 (12. März 2022)

*ein Spectral im  Sachsenwald ☺️💪*


----------



## Deleted 195305 (16. März 2022)




----------



## Bobbele55 (16. März 2022)

Fett


----------



## Deleted 195305 (16. März 2022)

Bobbele55 schrieb:


> Fett


Danke 🙌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickmann (29. März 2022)

Mal ein kleiner Schnappschuss von meinem neuen Spectral in freier Wildbahn  

Leider erst danach gemerkt, dass die Pedale nicht allzu Vorteilhaft standen, man möge es mir nachsehen.


----------



## Bobbele55 (29. März 2022)

Nickmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1448045
> 
> Mal ein kleiner Schnappschuss von meinem neuen Spectral in freier Wildbahn
> 
> Leider erst danach gemerkt, dass die Pedale nicht allzu Vorteilhaft standen, man möge es mir nachsehen.


Schick, schick ….geile Farbe😎


----------



## Nickmann (30. März 2022)

Bobbele55 schrieb:


> Schick, schick ….geile Farbe😎


Danke! War zuerst etwas skeptisch, aber gefällt mir auch besser als gedacht


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (3. April 2022)




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (3. April 2022)




----------



## Bobbele55 (3. April 2022)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1451076


Leider geil 🤩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (3. April 2022)

Bobbele55 schrieb:


> Leider geil 🤩


Danke, bin Happy, die Möhre endlich wieder zu haben. Ich denke eine Gabaruk Kasette und Kettenblatt würde sich noch gut machen?! Ne Bunte Kette wäre auch geil, aber gute in passender Farbe habe ich noch nicht gefunden 🤣🤘


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. April 2022)

I love this place. 💜


----------



## filiale (14. April 2022)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> I love this place. 💜
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1458022



Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wieviele dieses Bild hier vergrößern


----------



## JensDey (14. April 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wieviele dieses Bild hier vergrößern


Erst nach Aufforderung. 😉


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. April 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen wieviele dieses Bild hier vergrößern


Ich habe mir tatsächlich vorhin Gedanken gemacht, ob ich da einfach so mein Fahrrad knipsen kann. Aber sonst war die Mauer komplett besetzt, also pfff. 😅


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (15. April 2022)




----------



## Nickmann (16. April 2022)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich habe mir tatsächlich vorhin Gedanken gemacht, ob ich da einfach so mein Fahrrad knipsen kann. Aber sonst war die Mauer komplett besetzt, also pfff. 😅


Ist das in Barcelona?


----------



## derAndre (16. April 2022)

Straight out of the Karton, in the Luft tonigth.

Hab dem Sender mal auf seine Namenscredibility hin überprüft.
Der Name ist absolut kredibil!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (16. April 2022)

Nickmann schrieb:


> Ist das in Barcelona?


Nein. World famous Finale Ligure. 🤘


----------



## Nickmann (16. April 2022)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Nein. World famous Finale Ligure. 🤘


Hoppla - Asche auf mein Haupt, bin tatsächlich noch nie dort gewesen. Klappt hoffentlich spätestens nächste Saison mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nickmann (20. April 2022)

Nochmal ein ganz nettes Bildchen von der schwäbischen Ostalb...


----------



## schurwald-biker (23. April 2022)

Ausfahrt mit dem 2018er Exceed


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. April 2022)

Seit mal nicht so geizig mit Bildern....immer her damit ✌️👍


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. April 2022)

@Nickmann fährst Du immer Full-Face?


----------



## kaptan (23. April 2022)

Neue Scheiben 🤣😉


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. April 2022)

Schöne Bremsanlage👍😀 wobei ich mir noch mehr Power erwartet hätte, nach den Test-Ergebnissen. Welche Scheiben sind das? Sehen gut aus! Ich fahre die Shimano icetec die montiert waren mit der RSC...


----------



## kaptan (23. April 2022)

Danke! Sind SRAM HS2, brauche die 200 vorn nicht mag es Symmetrisch lieber v/h und endlich mal wieder Scheiben mit großem Reibring! Kommen alte Avid Erinnerungen 😉


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. April 2022)

Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob die Kombi RSC mit den ICETEC Dingern gut ist, passt ja bei Durchmesser um 3mm nicht....aber gute Scheiben wechseln...da bin ich skeptisch...ist ja purer Luxus 🤣


----------



## kaptan (23. April 2022)

Ja da muss ich dir recht geben, war auch eher so ein spontanes ding, nötig war das definitiv nicht! 🙈 Die Original verbauten SRAM Centerline waren keineswegs schlecht oder so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koban (24. April 2022)

Umbau des Canyon Neurons endlich fertig. Bremshebel M9100 zum M9120 ausgetauscht. Und die neue FOX Float X Factory montiert. Schon ein paar Runden Reichswald und er fährt sich gut....


----------



## Nickmann (24. April 2022)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> @Nickmann fährst Du immer Full-Face?


Zumindest im Downhill, ja. Hab nen Bell mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel, im Uphill nehme ich diesen meistens ab (zumindest beim ersten Hochfahren).

Auch wenn's oftmals albern/übertrieben aussieht, ist mir meine Sicherheit einfach wichtiger als das Aussehen.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (29. April 2022)

Zur Einstimmung auf das WE 🤘✌️


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (29. April 2022)

Und noch was zum lachen


----------



## r3m4 (1. Mai 2022)

Die ersten Fahrten sind gemacht und das Teil bockt einfach so auf der Waldautobahn. Heute mal mit dem Straßenlaufradsatz unterwegs auf der Waldautobahn. Dämpfer zu, dann marschiert das Teil brutal


----------



## JensDey (1. Mai 2022)

Hast s ganz schön krachen lassen; Profil komplett weg und das schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt.
Ich zeig dir bei Gelegnheit das Muscht-Häfle zum Strassen-LRS. Muss nur noch ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (1. Mai 2022)

Respekt, wenn du es mit den reifen auf Forststrassen knallen lässt !

Mir wäre das da zu wenig Profil 
Habe ich dann doch gerne wenigsten etwas grip, ich hab auf meinem Neuron vorn
Cross King 29x2.30 Zoll BlackChili ProTection & Hinten Race King 29x2.2 Zoll-TR
Die rollen super, Gewicht auch und vor allem ich hab doch auch ordentlich Grip für Forstwege und auch mal mehr.







an meinem Hardtail Trek Procaliber fahre ich vorne XKing Racespeed & Hinten Michelin Wild Race‘R Ultimate in 2.25 - Rollt noch besser, aber weniger Grip - aber wenigsten etwas grip  






Geile Farbe dein Bike!


----------



## r3m4 (2. Mai 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Hast s ganz schön krachen lassen; Profil komplett weg und das schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt.
> Ich zeig dir bei Gelegnheit das Muscht-Häfle zum Strassen-LRS. Muss nur noch ein Bild davon machen.


Na jetzt bin ich aber gespannt 



sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Respekt, wenn du es mit den reifen auf Forststrassen knallen lässt !
> 
> Mir wäre das da zu wenig Profil
> Habe ich dann doch gerne wenigsten etwas grip, ich hab auf meinem Neuron vorn
> ...


Race King und Konsorten bin ich auf dem Laufradsatz mit dem Strive gefahren, dass es nicht ganz so affig aussieht. Find den Unterschied auf befestigten Waldwegen eigentlich nicht groß. Bis Schotter sind die Schwalbe wesentlich besser als man es dem Profil zutraut. Den Ballon kann man mit relativ wenig Luft fahren, dann baut der schon Traktion auf.

Die Farben von Montana die ETOE auch in seinen Videos nimmt sind super geil zu verarbeiten und kommen in echt nochmal deutlich glitzriger raus als auf den Bildern. Kann ich sehr empfehlen, nutze ich bei allen Lackierungen die ich an Rädern mache.


----------



## Slartibartfass (2. Mai 2022)

Stoic 4 (+Magura MT5 und FidLock Flasche)


----------



## JensDey (2. Mai 2022)

Ein wahres Arbeitspferd. Oder doch nicht? 😉


----------



## r3m4 (2. Mai 2022)

Mein Stoic leider viel zu schnell wieder abgegeben aber deins bekommt schon für den Domo nen Like


----------



## Slartibartfass (2. Mai 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ein wahres Arbeitspferd. Oder doch nicht? 😉


Gott sei Dank kam das Wortspiel nicht nur mir in den Kopf .



r3m4 schrieb:


> Mein Stoic leider viel zu schnell wieder abgegeben aber deins bekommt schon für den Domo nen Like


Ja der Domo muss sein. Bin echt extrem zufrieden mit dem Stoic. Ein sehr geiles Bike! Federung hinten fehlt mir überhaupt nicht. Ich mag das etwas technischer Fahren zu müssen.


----------



## JensDey (2. Mai 2022)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank kam das Wortspiel nicht nur mir in den Kopf .


Drängt sich bei dem MTB und dem Bild aber wirklich auf.


----------



## Damian7 (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

stelle mich nun auch hier mit meinem umgebauten Spectral Mullet vor, wo ich gestern bereits im EMTB Forum bereits mein 22er Spectral On vorgestellt habe.

War bislang nur stiller Leser und hoffe nun zünftig selber hier Hilfe zu finden und mich einfach austauschen zu können.

Hier paar Infos zu meinem Umbau:

-Fox 36 Factory 160mm
-Fox Factory Transfer 200mm Dropper
-Renthal Vorbau 40mm
-OneUp Components Carbon Lenker 35mm Rise
-SQlab 70x Griffe
-crankbrothers Stamp 3 Pedale
-XTR Kassette 
-Fox SlS Feder und wenn ich mit dem Coil unzufrieden bin, liegt noch ein Float x Factory da
-Magura MDR-P 203mm Scheiben vo+hi
-Conti Baron und Trailking Reifen Tubless


----------



## kaptan (4. Mai 2022)

Herzlich willkommen! 🤙🏻


----------



## Bobbele55 (5. Mai 2022)

Damian7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> stelle mich nun auch hier mit meinem umgebauten Spectral Mullet vor, wo ich gestern bereits im EMTB Forum bereits mein 22er Spectral On vorgestellt habe.
> 
> ...



Schöne Bike’s! Willkommen 🤗


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Damian7 (5. Mai 2022)

Ich danke Euch


----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2022)

r3m4 schrieb:


> Na jetzt bin ich aber gespannt


Sqlab 411 R Carbon
Maximal nach innen ergibt in der Ebene auf Asphalt eine dynamische RR-Position.


Bin ich jetzt ein Graveler?


----------



## r3m4 (6. Mai 2022)

Waren bei mir am Strive dran und liegen derzeit noch in der Garage. Kommen aber auch wieder ans Lux, wenn ich mir dazu durchringe, den ganzen Klimmbim wegzumachen, weil meine SQLAB nicht geöffnet werden können.
Gerade im Bikepark bin ich damals echt doof angeschaut worden damit aber das fährt sich einfach so entspannt dass es mir egal ist ^^


----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2022)

Deswegen wollte ich unbedingt die Carbon haben (günstig bei ebay), weil die ohne Abbau von Klimbim funktionieren.
Und bei Carbon auf Carbon habe ich dann auch keine Angst max weit in die Mitte zu gehen, weil es nicht glaube, dass ich da etwas zerstören könnte.
Außen würde ich sie nicht brauchen.


----------



## r3m4 (6. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte die damals dankenswerterweise von SQLab geschenkt bekommen, weil ich die auf einen groben Fehler auf deren Homepage hingewiesen hatte ^^ Die Marketing-Abteilung hat sich bedankt und nach meiner Adresse gefragt, und schon waren zwei Tage später die Teile da.
Selbst hat mich immer etwas der Preis abgeschreckt, muss aber sagen, dass sie es wert sind.


----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2022)

Wenn du die 411 R hast, welchen Klimbim willst du dann abschrauben?


----------



## r3m4 (6. Mai 2022)

Ne kam falsch rüber hab die ganz einfachen bekommen damals die man nicht aufmachen kann. Müsste also Bremse, Schaltung, Remote Hebel für Fahrwerk und Sattel wegschieben. Kein wirklicher Aufwand aber derzeit schon so viel dran geschraubt, dass ich lieber fahren möchte ^^


----------



## JensDey (6. Mai 2022)

Es wird ja oft von ca. 2kmh gesprochen und das kann ich bestätigen; zumindest, wenn man meinen RR-Ansatz wählt. 
Bei Slick wahrscheinlich dann noch effektiver, weil du ja ohnehin wiederum 2-3kmh schneller bist.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (6. Mai 2022)

wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (6. Mai 2022)

🤩 🚀


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (6. Mai 2022)

So geht der gute Start ins Wochenende ✌️👍


----------



## kaptan (6. Mai 2022)

🥳🍻


----------



## kaptan (12. Mai 2022)




----------



## Bobbele55 (13. Mai 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1476801Anhang anzeigen 1476802Anhang anzeigen 1476804Anhang anzeigen 1476803


Dass wir uns da noch nicht begegnet  sind 🤭👍


----------



## kaptan (13. Mai 2022)

Wohl wahr! Tolle Gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remigius_Pohl (14. Mai 2022)

Wird in 4 Wochen ersetzt.
War ne schöne Zeit. Und viel Arbeit 

Ahso! und gefahren wurde es auch viel...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. Mai 2022)

Sunday  Funday!


----------



## Slartibartfass (23. Mai 2022)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Sunday  Funday!Anhang anzeigen 1483583


War gestern auch mit dem Stoic in Stromberg und hab zu meinem Kumpel der mit war noch gesagt wie geil das bike in schwarz mit den lila-elox Teilen aussieht. Geiler Hobel!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. Mai 2022)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> War gestern auch mit dem Stoic in Stromberg und hab zu meinem Kumpel der mit war noch gesagt wie geil das bike in schwarz mit den lila-elox Teilen aussieht. Geiler Hobel!


Danke sehr. Ich glaube ihr habt auf den Bänken neben mir gesessen, als ich versuchte, mein ISG wieder auszurichten. 😄 Hatte dein Kumpel eine Fanes?


----------



## Slartibartfass (23. Mai 2022)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Danke sehr. Ich glaube ihr habt auf den Bänken neben mir gesessen, als ich versuchte, mein ISG wieder auszurichten. 😄 Hatte dein Kumpel eine Fanes?


Ja genau, der hat ein Fanes!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. Mai 2022)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Ja genau, der hat ein Fanes!


Respekt mit dem Hardtail. Wenn ich mir die Steingap damit nur vorstelle, fliegen mir gleich zwei weitere Bandscheiben raus.🙃


----------



## Slartibartfass (24. Mai 2022)

Na gut, die großen Dinger spring ich eh nicht. Und ich finde schon dass man mit dem Stoic sogut wie überall heile runter kommt, wenn man Fahrrad fahren kann (woran ich noch arbeite.... War zu lange raus aus dem Sport)


----------



## Karup (8. Juni 2022)

Neuron CF9 2020 in XL, mittlerweile jedoch mit Wolfpack Race/Speed und Ergon Griffen.
EDIT: Ach ja, auch mit einem anderen Lenker = Truvativ Descendant (mehr Rise)

Wenn der Speed hinten runter ist, dann stelle ich wohl auf Trail/Race um.


----------



## kaptan (11. Juni 2022)




----------



## Levin (13. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

bestellt am 13.04 geliefert am 13.06...jetzt erstmal an die Laufräder ( komme vom 26" Trailhardtail On One Indbred 456 EVO 2) und an das Setup vom Fahrwerk herantasten.
Ausfahrt natürlich gleich heute Nachmittag erledigt 😃
Spectral Al 6.0 Real Raw Size M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daferli (2. Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen!

Weiß nicht, ob das noch unter Gallery fällt, aber so einen Shot kann man doch nicht stehen lassen, oder?!






Ja, auch ein Enduro geht zum Bikepacken! 

Liebe Grüße,
FerdinandS aus Wien


----------



## William89 (3. Juli 2022)

Schon etwas in die Tage gekommen aber nun endlich die richtigen Reifen gefunden 😉


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Juli 2022)




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (4. Juli 2022)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1510811






ich liebe ja mein schwarzes torque aus 2019, aber wenn ich dieses geile grün sehe, werd ich schwach.
grün / orange ist mMn immer die geilste kombination.
Wenn du jetzt noch orangene decals drauf pappst, klick ich solange drauf, bis es bild des tages wird  
den coil bzw die feder haste aber getauscht oder?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. Juli 2022)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> ich liebe ja mein schwarzes torque aus 2019, aber wenn ich dieses geile grün sehe, werd ich schwach.
> grün / orange ist mMn immer die geilste kombination.
> Wenn du jetzt noch orangene decals drauf pappst, klick ich solange drauf, bis es bild des tages wird
> den coil bzw die feder haste aber getauscht oder?


Die Feder is eigentlich schwarz. Hab die gegen eine orangene SLS Feder getauscht.
Mehr Orange wird’s aber nimmer, da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen 😉


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (4. Juli 2022)




----------



## Remigius_Pohl (5. Juli 2022)




----------



## Johannes_Mido (7. Juli 2022)

Nach Propain und Ghost nun ein einheitlicher Fuhrpark 
Canyon Grizl AL 7 - seit mehreren Monaten im
Einsatz für die Feierabendrunde, Bikepacking, moderate Trails und Touren.
Canyon Spectral 125 CF7 - seit ein paar Wochen im Einsatz, hat mein Enduro abgelöst. Bislang erfüllt es alle Erwartungen auf den Hometrails - Bikeparkeinsatz steht noch aus.


----------



## Remigius_Pohl (8. Juli 2022)

Remigius_Pohl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1511728


Hab die xtr Gruppe noch verbaut. Tune Lenker und Vorbau und in 6 Monaten nich ein anderer Lrs. Hoffe das ich die 13 kg knacken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remigius_Pohl (8. Juli 2022)

Remigius_Pohl schrieb:


> Hab die xtr Gruppe noch verbaut. Tune Lenker und Vorbau und in 6 Monaten noch ein anderer LRS. Hoffe damit das ich die 13 kg knacken kann.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (8. Juli 2022)

ich hab die 13kg geknackt


----------



## kaptan (11. Juli 2022)




----------



## Flatlands (19. Juli 2022)




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (20. Juli 2022)




----------



## krusti (20. Juli 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (20. Juli 2022)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner Reifenkombi:

Grip Bremse
Grip Kurve
Rollen
Robustheit für Ballern über fiese Steine


----------



## krusti (20. Juli 2022)

@JensDey 
Falls du mich meinst.
Im Grunde bin ich für meine Belange sehr zufrieden. Ich fahre aber auch nicht die Mega Trails. Die alten Conti Reifen fand ich schneller, hatten aber auch weniger Profil. 
Über die Robustheit kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass ich mit Kenda Reifen mehr Probleme hatte.


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (26. Juli 2022)




----------



## JensDey (26. Juli 2022)

Sehr schöne Gegend. 
Und auch schönes Bike auf schönem Bild. 😉


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (26. Juli 2022)

Zum biken nicht der Knaller, aber man findet immer etwas....ansonsten sehr es schön


----------



## Johannes_Mido (27. Juli 2022)

Teutoburger Wald, nähe Ibbenbüren. 
Spectral 125 CF7 - Gr. L


----------



## derAndre (27. Juli 2022)

Mein Sender und ich im Paradies. Ok man sieht nicht wirklich viel vom Bike aber ihr wisst ja wie es aussieht Die Hüpfbilder sind Snapshots aus einem Video. Daher die Quali. Wie heißt es noch geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude. Das gilt auch für den Luftraum


----------



## JensDey (27. Juli 2022)

Wer so schön Airtime kann, hat immer meinen vollsten Respekt.


----------



## MB-Locke (9. August 2022)

derAndre schrieb:


> Mein Sender und ich im Paradies. Ok man sieht nicht wirklich viel vom Bike aber ihr wisst ja wie es aussieht Die Hüpfbilder sind Snapshots aus einem Video. Daher die Quali. Wie heißt es noch geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude. Das gilt auch für den Luftraum
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1523752Anhang anzeigen 1523753Anhang anzeigen 1523754Anhang anzeigen 1523755Anhang anzeigen 1523756



Schöne Bilder!
Wo ist denn dieses „Paradies“? Frage für 1 Froind


----------



## derAndre (9. August 2022)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder!
> Wo ist denn dieses „Paradies“? Frage für 1 Froind











						Whistler-Blackcomb · 4545 Blackcomb Way, Whistler, BC V0N 1B4, Kanada
					

★★★★★ · Skigebiet




					goo.gl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwaggyB (18. August 2022)

Hier mal das Spectral 125 AL6 in XL


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. August 2022)

Dahemm is ach scheen😊


----------



## Koban (20. August 2022)

New bike day.  Spectral ON CFR LTD.
* SRAM bremsen müssen noch umgebaut werden fur Shimano XTR M9120.


Stamp7 Violett,
Neu Maxxis reifen. Gleich tubeless
ESI grips
Muc Off tubeless bar ends Violett
Muc Off Ventil Violett
Muc Off AirTag valve







Custome Canyon Neuron CF SL

XX1 AXS drive train gold
AXS dropper 150mm
Fox 34 Factory 130mm
Fox Float X Factory
Shimano XTR M9120 bremsen
Shimano XTR rotor 180/203mm
Stamp7
ESI chunky grips
Muc Off tubeless bar ens gold
Muc Off Ventil gold
Muc Off AirTag holder gold
etc..................


----------



## Bobbele55 (26. August 2022)

derAndre schrieb:


> Mein Sender und ich im Paradies. Ok man sieht nicht wirklich viel vom Bike aber ihr wisst ja wie es aussieht Die Hüpfbilder sind Snapshots aus einem Video. Daher die Quali. Wie heißt es noch geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude. Das gilt auch für den Luftraum
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1523752Anhang anzeigen 1523753Anhang anzeigen 1523754Anhang anzeigen 1523755Anhang anzeigen 1523756


Sehr cool, bin neidisch 🤟🤭


----------



## Bobbele55 (26. August 2022)

Daheim ist nicht so spektakulär, aber och schön 🤭😂


----------



## Sindelfinger (28. August 2022)

Ist nix besonderes, aber ist meins 😁
Auf jeden Fall hab ich als Anfänger brutal viel Spaß damit!
Dropper nachgerüstet, ordentliche Griffe und Pedale auch.
Im Herbst/Winter sollen sowohl ordentliche Gabel und Bremsen dran!
Aktuell bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich auf Tubeless umbauen soll oder einfach Aerothan in die Schlappen mache.


----------



## kaptan (28. August 2022)

Viel Spaß weiterhin, und allzeit gute Fahrt! 

Definitiv Tubeless 🤙🏻


----------



## ShockRox_71 (1. September 2022)




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (18. September 2022)

Der Herbst ist da....sliden sliden sliden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (18. September 2022)




----------



## kaptan (25. September 2022)




----------



## ShockRox_71 (25. September 2022)

...so musses aussehen! 👍


----------



## gutelaunecola (25. September 2022)

Vorm Bikepark, nachm Bikepark  😃


----------



## JensDey (25. September 2022)

Wow, die Reifen schwarz gebremst. Respekt.


----------



## William89 (25. September 2022)

Fehlt irgendwie noch ein orangener Vorbau und eine grüne Sattelklemme 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutelaunecola (25. September 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Wow, die Reifen schwarz gebremst. Respekt.


Alles gegeben 😃😃


----------



## adsiebenaz (26. September 2022)

gutelaunecola schrieb:


> Vorm Bikepark, nachm Bikepark  😃



Hast die karre lackieren lassen? Finds richtig geil!


----------



## Kaiser1990 (26. September 2022)

Hier mal mein Spectral Al aus 2017 bei der gestrigen Ausfahrt 🙂.

Mittlerweile schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, aber Gewicht für Alu einfach Top.


----------



## gutelaunecola (26. September 2022)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> Hast die karre lackieren lassen? Finds richtig geil!


Kannst das torque aktuell so bestellen. 
Bis auf die Reifen, den Coil und Kleikigkwiten - die sind nachgerüstet 😅


----------



## Bobbele55 (3. Oktober 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1556820Anhang anzeigen 1556821


Moin Kaptan,
wo ist das obere Bild entstanden?
LG


----------



## kaptan (3. Oktober 2022)

Hi!

@Bobbele55 

Ist entlang der Bille kurz nach der Autobahnbrücke im Sachsenwald. 





Tolle Gegend!


----------



## Bobbele55 (3. Oktober 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> @Bobbele55
> 
> ...


Ah, ok, jetzt weiß ich ‚s wieder. Bin ein , zwei mal auch da gewesen 😊. Hast recht- schöne Ecke 👍 Bist mit dem Bike von zu Hause losgefahren? Ist ja ein bisschen Asphaltstrecke zu bewältigen…


----------



## kaptan (3. Oktober 2022)

Ja genau so! Also die kurze Strecke über die Felder hinten bis zum Waldrand ist doch schnell gestrampelt… Fahre meistens die Route über die Felder (herrlich! ohne Autos zu sehen quasi) oder über Oher Tannen/Büchsenschinken. Eigentlich ratz fatz in der Natur 🤩





Damit es nicht zu OT wird, da Galerie:


----------



## gutelaunecola (4. Oktober 2022)

Grüße aus der Bike Republik


----------



## adsiebenaz (4. Oktober 2022)

gutelaunecola schrieb:


> Grüße aus der Bike Republik



glück gehabt mitm wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gutelaunecola (4. Oktober 2022)

adsiebenaz schrieb:


> glück gehabt mitm wetter


Sowas von. Den Tag davor waren die Hälfte der Lines ja noch wegen Schneefall gesperrt. Gestern nur paar Teilstücke ganz ganz oben.


----------



## Kaiser1990 (7. Oktober 2022)

Gestern Abend beim Afterworker🚵🏼‍♂️🌅









& ne Erfrischung darf natürlich nicht fehlen 😁


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (7. Oktober 2022)

Dorf Tirol - Steinbruchtrail - Vigiljoch 🥰🤘👍


----------



## Coolwater (16. Oktober 2022)

Bike Republic, Schnee und Matsch Mitte September


----------



## JensDey (16. Oktober 2022)

BP-Ballern mit Neuron CF.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. Oktober 2022)

kann ich auch - Green Hill Bikepark - Ende September.

(den Drop aber nicht gemacht    )


----------



## JensDey (16. Oktober 2022)

Was ist der höchste Drop, den ihr mit den Neuron CF macht? Bei mir gut 1m.
Beerfelden








Der Drop ist nicht dabei.
Und, wie immer, sieht es im Video sehr langsam aus. Der Kameramann ist leider auch deutlich langsamer im Fichtenslalom.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (16. Oktober 2022)




----------



## sauerlaender75 (16. Oktober 2022)

JensDey schrieb:


> Was ist der höchste Drop, den ihr mit den Neuron CF macht? Bei mir gut 1m.
> Beerfelden


Bike Klassifikation 3​
Diese Kategorie deckt auch die Anforderungen der Kategorien 1-2 ab. Außerdem schließt es den Einsatz auf rauerem, unbefestigtem Terrain ein. Auch sporadische Sprünge mit einer max. Höhe von ca. 60 cm gehören zum Nutzungsbereich dieser Fahrräder. Aber auch Sprünge dieser Höhe können bei ungeübten Fahrern unsaubere Landungen mit sich bringen, wodurch sich die einwirkenden Kräfte signifikant erhöhen und zu Beschädigungen und Verletzungen führen können. MTB Hardtails und vollgefederte Räder mit kurzem Federweg stehen für diese Kategorie.

Nichtmal die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (16. Oktober 2022)

Was ein Glück, dass ich nicht nachgemessen habe. Sont könnte man mir ja Vorsatz unterstellen.  😉


----------



## kaptan (16. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Sindelfinger (17. Oktober 2022)

Jetzt endlich mit den neuen Bremsen, Laufräder sind als nächstes fällig.


----------



## sTim (17. Oktober 2022)

Sattel tausch ich noch, dann reichts


----------



## ShockRox_71 (17. Oktober 2022)

Geiles Gerät! 👍


----------



## Kaiser1990 (18. Oktober 2022)

sTim schrieb:


> Sattel tausch ich noch, dann reichts Anhang anzeigen 1569991
> Anhang anzeigen 1569992


Was wiegt das Bike in der Konfig? Danke und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sTim (18. Oktober 2022)

Kaiser1990 schrieb:


> Was wiegt das Bike in der Konfig? Danke und Grüße


Ich müsste jetzt lügen aber ich tippe auf 15,5kg


----------



## Bobbele55 (30. Oktober 2022)

Irgendwo im Sachsenwald 🤟😎


----------



## kaptan (31. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Chrisbuzzin (5. November 2022)

kaptan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1577974



Was hast du für eine Beleuchtung vorne?

Grüße.
Chris


----------



## kaptan (5. November 2022)

Ist eine Lupine Piko 7 mit 6,6Ah Smartcore Akku! 

Beste Lampe die ich je hatte! Läuft seit 2014 ohne die kleinste Macke! Egal ob regen oder Matsch Beschuss, oder krasse Temperaturen. Bin die bis minus 17 grad gefahren ohne Probleme. Läuft immernoch über 3:20h auf höchster Leistung (1200 Lumen)

Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## 3rr0r (7. November 2022)




----------



## Tomster1979 (10. November 2022)

Heute war Newbikeday


----------



## 4l3x (14. November 2022)

Canyon Inflite CF SL 8  Additive Pink Gr.S mit Rival XPLR
Terra Speed 40 mm passen locker rein! Habe nirgends eine gute Aussage im Netz gefunden...


----------



## matzdab (24. November 2022)

Heute in der Mittagspause die Jungfernfahrt vom Torque genossen! Echt krasses Teil! Der Hinterbau klebt auf dem Trail und das Ding klettert erstaunlich gut!


----------



## Koban (26. November 2022)

Die Neuron ist winter fertig. Ein neuen Gabel. 




Canyon CF carbon Frame 2020
Zwei carbon Laufradsatz sets. XC carbon set 1250gr mit DT240 EXP hups und Reynolds TR 309 carbon set
FOX 34 140mm GRIP2 Factory (2022)
FOX float X Factory (2022)
SRAM XX1 AXS Drive train
RockShox 150mm AXS dropper. 
Magura MT7 Raceline mit Shimano XTR M9120 levers
Canyon Carbon 760mm lenker mit ESI chunky grips und Muc Off tubeless bar ends
CrankBrothers Stamp7 oder Mallet Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (26. November 2022)

Neuer Sattel 🤙🏻









Fährt sich so geil! Für mich ein Quantensprung… 😍🤩


----------



## JensDey (26. November 2022)

Ungewöhnliche Kombination. Trail fräse mit ultra light Sattel.


----------



## kaptan (26. November 2022)

Der wiegt 220g und ist bei Fizik auf der Webseite unter Off-road/All Mountain Satteln gelistet. Wayne, wie gesagt der ist echt bequem! 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## gutelaunecola (28. November 2022)

Bei mir sind die blöden Maxxis zum Winter rausgeflogen. 
Fährt sich direkt deutlich angenehmer und man hat nicht dad Gefühl die ganze Zeit mit angezogener Handbremse unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Le_Chiffre (29. November 2022)

vor ein paar Tagen, da gabs noch Sonne in der Nordeifel . . .





LG
LC


----------



## kaptan (11. Dezember 2022)

NDS + Neue Pedale 😆


----------



## Levin (13. Dezember 2022)

gutelaunecola schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die blöden Maxxis zum Winter rausgeflogen.
> Fährt sich direkt deutlich angenehmer und man hat nicht dad Gefühl die ganze Zeit mit angezogener Handbremse unterwegs zu sein.


Servus
deine Onza Schlappen sind die in 2.4 breit?
Welche Gummimischung hast Du gewählt?
Bin auch noch unschlüssig was nach der Werksbereifung draufkommen tut....Porcupine Front in 2.6 und Rear dann der Ibex in 2.4??
Mal schauen was überhaupt Lieferbar ist.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Dezember 2022)

Levin schrieb:


> Servus
> deine Onza Schlappen sind die in 2.4 breit?
> Welche Gummimischung hast Du gewählt?
> Bin auch noch unschlüssig was nach der Werksbereifung draufkommen tut....Porcupine Front in 2.6 und Rear dann der Ibex in 2.4??
> Mal schauen was überhaupt Lieferbar ist.


Wenn vorne Porcupine dann aber der RC. Der normale is…äh bescheiden an der Front.


----------



## gutelaunecola (15. Dezember 2022)

Levin schrieb:


> Servus
> deine Onza Schlappen sind die in 2.4 breit?
> Welche Gummimischung hast Du gewählt?
> Bin auch noch unschlüssig was nach der Werksbereifung draufkommen tut....Porcupine Front in 2.6 und Rear dann der Ibex in 2.4??
> Mal schauen was überhaupt Lieferbar ist.


2,4 rundum. Ich fand das Rad mit breiter Front so schwerfällig 😅
Gummi: TRC und die dementsprechende Härte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PSC-1990 (6. Januar 2023)

Mein Sender in Morzine:





Das beste Bügeleisen was ich je gefahren bin! Mitlerweile mit mit Coil Dämpfer!


----------

